# Those that TTC together, Stick together!! 4 BABY BOYS/3 BABY GIRLS



## Kylarsmom

We started out as the Halloween Testers, then the Thanksgiving Testers, and on to the Christmas and New years testers! We have had a few of us fortunate enough to get our BFP's and a few that we are patiently waiting on to join us, but through it all , we have come to know one another and we can't abandon each other until we all get our Baby Bumps! Good luck ladies! Let me know your name and the date of your BFP for a list! Thanks!

:bfp:s :

Kylarsmom - BFP Nov 24,2010 :baby:BABY KENDON - BORN JULY 21, 2011:baby:
Loveinbinary - BFP Nov 30,2010 :baby:BABY ROMAN - BORN AUGUST 15, 2011:baby:
Nypage1981 - BFP Feb 4,2011 :baby:BABY KIAN - BORN SEPTEMBER 26, 2011:baby:
Repogirl813 - BFP Feb, 2011 :baby:BABY KYLEIGH - BORN OCTOBER, 2011:baby:
Read4Baby- BFP May 3, 2011 ~ :baby:BABY GAVIN - BORN JAN 5, 2012:baby:
Brandysbabies - BFP Sept 30, 2011 ~ Due May 29, 2012 expecting a GIRL!
Rosababy- BFP Dec, 2011 due sept 5, 2012 BLUE BUMP
Deethehippy- Due Dec 6, 2012 with IDENTICAL TWIN PINK BUMP!!!


TTC'ers who will be getting their BFP VERY soon: 
:dust::dust:

AndreaFlorida
Starchase
Mrsiwnamkabb
Hopeful4bfp
Kiki0522 (WTT)
Deethehippy
Swepakepa3
Robo123
EJW
MRSMM24

:angel: Angel babies :angel:
EJW's angel baby ~ Oct 8, 2010
Ready4baby's angel babies ~ Nov 19, 2010 & Jan 18, 2011
Nypage1981's angel baby ~ Oct 2009
Loveinbinary's angel baby ~ June 19, 2009
Kiki's angel baby ~ Jan 18, 2011
Dee's angel babies ~ Sept 1997 and Dec 2010
Brandy's angel baby ~ April 14, 2011
MRSMM24's angel baby Dylan/Dylynn ~ July 19, 2011




Ok who am I forgetting???? I know there's a lot of you, sorry my brain is ********!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm here to join you although I won't O for another 8 days or so :) I'm here again to cheer you on my DH is having the "appointment" today ;) so lets pray its good news on his end :) If not I suppose adoption is an option ;)


----------



## MommyV

I won't be testing until prob early Dec but I'd like to follow along with you ladies anyways.


----------



## ready4baby

I'm here, I'm in again! I'll be one of the early testers I imagine. I'm 6dpo now and probably testing around the 16th... Absolutely no symptoms at this point. I so so so want this to be it. :? We had really good BD timing and I feel so ready for this.

DH has not in any way been able to keep this quiet. We were out this weekend with friends and someone tried to order a round of drinks. Of course he can't keep his mouth shut and says that I can't have one because he doesn't want his baby coming out all messed up! Blagh now my friends think I'm pregnant already. What is up with that? I'm not sure if he's just proud/comfortable that we're trying, or if he's insensitive to the rollercoaster I'm on...


----------



## StillWaiting

Hey Kylarsmom!!

I had to demote myself to NTNP, which I guess should save me some money on sticks. DH needs a break. I might have been a smidge too obsessive as well. :blush: Not good for the marriage. So I hate to say it, but I'll be attempting to wait until the day the witch is due. Thanksgiving Day. I'll also have to calm my chats on here. He's okay with "if it happens, it happens", and I don't want to press my luck. 

So to all of those ladies who will be POAS early, may I please live vicariously through you? :winkwink:

I might have to change the Siggy, but in true addict fashion I shall hold on that. https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt209/msparrie/misc%20stuff/batting-lashes.gif

GL and FX for all of us!! :dust:


----------



## MiBebe

I have to take a pregnancy test the day before Thanksgiving (Nov 24) at my fertility clinic. This is my first IUI cycle and I am very excited. The IUI was yesterday and I've been talking to "my baby" and rubbing my belly ever since LOL Gotta stay positive!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Wow , so excited for this month! Already have a bunch of great ladies on here, and I can't wait to see some BFP's! Ready4baby, StillWaiting Mommy V and AndreaFlorida, Glad you found me!! Good luck girls!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

StillWaiting said:


> Hey Kylarsmom!!
> 
> I had to demote myself to NTNP, which I guess should save me some money on sticks. DH needs a break. I might have been a smidge too obsessive as well. :blush: Not good for the marriage. So I hate to say it, but I'll be attempting to wait until the day the witch is due. Thanksgiving Day. I'll also have to calm my chats on here. He's okay with "if it happens, it happens", and I don't want to press my luck.
> 
> So to all of those ladies who will be POAS early, may I please live vicariously through you? :winkwink:
> 
> I might have to change the Siggy, but in true addict fashion I shall hold on that. https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt209/msparrie/misc%20stuff/batting-lashes.gif
> 
> GL and FX for all of us!! :dust:

Bummer :cry: well maybe it will happen this month, Ive heard of so many people that try and try and then when they stop it happens! Good luck hun , and update us when you are able to!! At least you know your body better now and should know around when you ovulate, even w/o the opks. Im considering not using OPKs, just bc its expensive and kinda just adds to my stress. We are planning on DTD about every day anyway, so we shall see!


----------



## Kylarsmom

MiBebe said:


> I have to take a pregnancy test the day before Thanksgiving (Nov 24) at my fertility clinic. This is my first IUI cycle and I am very excited. The IUI was yesterday and I've been talking to "my baby" and rubbing my belly ever since LOL Gotta stay positive!

Welcome! That's so exciting!!


----------



## zucchini

Hi everyone, I thought the Halloween threads were fun so please count me in for the Thanksgiving one!
I am on my first round of clomid and had follie scans today - 2 good eggs on the way, ov tomorrow or Wednesday!
I'll hope to test at the end of the holiday, like Sunday 28th I think.
Good luck to everyone :flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks but the only thing with me this month well I got a job...and now DH works days and I work nights....so well catching an eggy now is going to be a LOT more challenging trying to DTD when we can I guess.....I dont get home til 1 am and well he's gonna be sleeping so probably gonna say not really "TRYING" but not preventing anything if it does happen this time around. He has to give his "sample" on Wednesday so we shall see how that will work out and we should know by the end of this week if his swimmers work okay or not LMAO....soooo that will be something good if anything this month ;)

If I catch my eggy I shall test Thanksgiving Day!!! It'll be day before witch is due at 13dpo!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Count me in, I'm hoping o occurred still just need a few more temps to concur. I felt a stitch in my side today so if it hadn't happened yet, hopefully it did.
Andrea I'm there with you on eggh time. Dh works graveyard shift and I work first and second... So mornings is what we get usually, unless he's off work. 
I feel so positive about this month!! I'll be testing around 29th. 
Here's to a lucky thread!! And thank u kylarsmom for getting one going again


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi:

Count me in for this thread, for sure!! Only a couple of days left till O - so AF is due on 25th Nov. I'd like to say I'll wait until then to test but realistically I'll probably start testing around 22nd!

My OH and I have booked an appointment with a fertility specialist on Wednesday at a clinic near my work because we can't wait any longer and so far haven't been able to persuade my doctor to refer us through the health service. Generally, I'm feeling positive today - I'd definitely love an August baby!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Count me in, I'm hoping o occurred still just need a few more temps to concur. I felt a stitch in my side today so if it hadn't happened yet, hopefully it did.
> Andrea I'm there with you on eggh time. Dh works graveyard shift and I work first and second... So mornings is what we get usually, unless he's off work.
> I feel so positive about this month!! I'll be testing around 29th.
> Here's to a lucky thread!! And thank u kylarsmom for getting one going again

Wow you are already about to O? Seems like just yesterday you were getting AF! Either you have short cycles or time is flying! LOL! =) Good luck!!
And your welcome :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Leeze said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Count me in for this thread, for sure!! Only a couple of days left till O - so AF is due on 25th Nov. I'd like to say I'll wait until then to test but realistically I'll probably start testing around 22nd!
> 
> My OH and I have booked an appointment with a fertility specialist on Wednesday at a clinic near my work because we can't wait any longer and so far haven't been able to persuade my doctor to refer us through the health service. Generally, I'm feeling positive today - I'd definitely love an August baby!!!!

OMG im so excited! All my girlies from the old thread are back! YAY!!

ANd I want and AUGUST baby toooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm on cd 13 Last cycle was perfect 28 days. My temps took a big dip yest, a whole degree.. I know if not supposed to read into it as you go, only after should u try to interpret. I've had watery cm for past 4 days no ewcm, idk my cycle confuses me and does jump around, longest cycle is 41 shortest is 28.. So I have no idea just trying to get an idea of what it's doing now I suppose. How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

How do I get my chart on ff on my signature? I would love it if someone could take a look at my chart..


----------



## MiBebe

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> I'm on cd 13 Last cycle was perfect 28 days. My temps took a big dip yest, a whole degree.. I know if not supposed to read into it as you go, only after should u try to interpret. I've had watery cm for past 4 days no ewcm, idk my cycle confuses me and does jump around, longest cycle is 41 shortest is 28.. So I have no idea just trying to get an idea of what it's doing now I suppose. How long are your cycles normally?

28 days exactly. My periods are predictable to the last minute LOL so that's why I was so confused as to why I haven't been able to conceive on my own these past 6 years.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mine have been 30-31 days the last 2 months (since ive been off the mirena) with a LP of 13-14 days. i O'd last month on cd16 and the month before cd19. i think my O is getting more normal now, ive been taking a B complex. Anywho... theres a thing on FF under "sharing" and "get codes"(or something along those lines) and you can click to get the code and copy and paste it to your signature! =) I'd love to look at your chart!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

28 days, I know every woman is different.. But what day of god 28 day cycle do u ovulate on.. Sometimes I think cd 11 sometimes 13 sometimes 15 idk.. In starting tothink I don't produce enough ewcm, I've been very watery past few days with big temp dip yest and that went back up a little today. First full month charting so I don't know what coverli e migh be, before last af pre period temps were around 97.9 . Two days temp spiked up to 97.5. Then test dipped to 96.5 today 96.9 before the big jump from cd 1-10 they were 96.8-97.1 so idk..


----------



## Kylarsmom

See post above... And I am taking Evening Primrose Oil this cycle bc I didnt have ANY ewcm last month!! It is supposed to help with the ewcm AND hormonal balance, so double win!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh sweet I will try that when I get off work.. Kylars mom I see we're practically neighbors, I live in Topeka. U might actually be familiar with the company I workfor (although I have heard that some are kind of trashy, ours is absolutely not!) I run one of the Priscillas/cirillas in Topeka with my sister for 4 years now while I go to school to be (of all things an intimacy therapist.) lol ever hear of our store.. ?


----------



## Kylarsmom

haha yes I have!! how funny and cool! ;)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol. That's funny. I've never been to any others besides ours here in Topeka so idk what the ones in ok are like. Ours is a very pretty girly store. If ur ever in Topeka u should come check it out lol 
I did see something about the promise oil, will have to check t out. I tried to ge pre-seed at cvs and walgreens but u hav to order it online and didn't hav time this cycle to get it it in time. :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Wow auto spell corrected on my iPhone distorts my words


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ya I have only been there maybe once and I cant even remember if it was trashy or nice, hehe. That sucks, I was going to get pre-seed too, but figured I'd just do the EPO this month and try both EPO and pre-seed next month, if there is a next month ;)


----------



## MiBebe

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Wow auto spell corrected on my iPhone distorts my words

Ugh my iphone does the same thing and it drives me batty :dohh: LOL


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Me dos. I'm really hoping this month is it. I feel very positive about it.. But at the same time, they never stick. 3 chemicals over the pas few years.. :( hubby doesn't really care for the planning and stuff to much pressure. But he's wanted a baby since the first month we got married. :) he said the day he met me he knew he wanted babies with me (cute) and his mother omg, any pressure I think comes from her and my mother.. Never knew two people who wanted to be gmas so much.. 
My mom has 6 kids and all 4 of us girls have pcos.. Weird huh comingfrom fertile myrtle. She's been begging for a grandbaby for about a year and a half now, lol I told her to go have another one since it's so easy for her ( got the loom of death for that one lol. ) 
I hope we all get BFPS this month! Either way I'm enjoying. The company as I go. I'm glad I joined this site! 
Hubby thinks it's funny that I get on here. He's mote for if it happens it happens, I've had to explain to him that sometimes it's just not that easy, so I'm glad I can amuse him with my thermometers, vitamins, and charts.. Lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Me dos. I'm really hoping this month is it. I feel very positive about it.. But at the same time, they never stick. 3 chemicals over the pas few years.. :( hubby doesn't really care for the planning and stuff to much pressure. But he's wanted a baby since the first month we got married. :) he said the day he met me he knew he wanted babies with me (cute) and his mother omg, any pressure I think comes from her and my mother.. Never knew two people who wanted to be gmas so much..
> My mom has 6 kids and all 4 of us girls have pcos.. Weird huh comingfrom fertile myrtle. She's been begging for a grandbaby for about a year and a half now, lol I told her to go have another one since it's so easy for her ( got the loom of death for that one lol. )
> I hope we all get BFPS this month! Either way I'm enjoying. The company as I go. I'm glad I joined this site!
> Hubby thinks it's funny that I get on here. He's mote for if it happens it happens, I've had to explain to him that sometimes it's just not that easy, so I'm glad I can amuse him with my thermometers, vitamins, and charts.. Lol

OMG so funny about your fertile myrtle mother jokes, hahaha lovin it! My hubs is the same way, if it happens it happens, he doesnt get the whole TTC thing AT all.. with our son, it "just happened" after 2 weeks of NTNP! This time its not been happening so easily and he doesnt get why i get so upset :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea I've chalked it down to a guy thing. Becoming a mommy is something I want so badly now, especially with future infertility being a factor. He's ok with whatever I want to do, but I know that telling him I'm ovulating isn't going to make him jump in to bed with me so instead I just keep the dirty details to myself, and let him enjoy this woeful process.mtgs worst part is timing. :(


----------



## klwcurlyq

I would love to join you ladies! I will be testing on or around 11/21 and this is our 4th cycle trying. Wishing all of you luck!


----------



## sma1588

im testing around turkey day. i will probly be testing from the 25th to AF becuase i dont know how long it will be this time


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, I have been waiting all weekend for this thread to start and I totally missed it! Lol!

I would love to join you all! I had my Mirena removed on the 20th of October and have been POAS for over a week now. It has already gotten to be too much for me seeing the BFN every morning. Since I dont know yet when I ovulate, I have promised myself that I will not test again until Thanksgiving day. By then I should hopefully either have an AF of a BFP! Fingers Crossed!

BTW, I am so happy to see so many of you that I have secretly been stalking! :hi:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Kylarsmom- If you dont mind me asking, where in Oklahoma are you? I was born in Bartlesville, about 35min outside of Tulsa. My parents both grew up in Dewey/Bartlesville, and ALL of my extended family still lives there. I also lived in Owasso and Tulsa for a while in my early 20's. We still go there every Christmas.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol w r happy to see you too! Good luck to all of you. Brandi, if u don't know when o occurred I definitely recommend temping, it's a great way to tell if ur ovulating and when. This is my first full cycle temping and I think o happened yest or is happening right now ( lucky me I'm stuck at work) but got hubby to dance yest this morning and when I get home from work at midnight


----------



## sma1588

well im glad i see ppl that ive seen around for awhile too. so i dont feel like the outsider anymore!!!!!


come on holiday bfp's!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

omg same here! the last 2 months ive told him when i was O'ing and that didnt work out so well, so this time im not saying anything to him about it!


----------



## Kylarsmom

BrandysBabies said:


> Kylarsmom- If you dont mind me asking, where in Oklahoma are you? I was born in Bartlesville, about 35min outside of Tulsa. My parents both grew up in Dewey/Bartlesville, and ALL of my extended family still lives there. I also lived in Owasso and Tulsa for a while in my early 20's. We still go there every Christmas.

Wow, so cool! Im from a small town called Kingfisher, but we now live in OKC!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Welcome all! I will start a testing list tomorrow when I have time!! I can't wait for Thanksgiving now!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Me either. Last month when we officially starts trying I got on here and did feel a little outsiderish. Because I didn't know anyone. But I'm glad to start getting to know all of you. I can't wait till thanksgiving too! I really cant way for each morning to come.. My newest fab saying is.. Instead of time will tell... Only temps will tell lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

Kylarsmom said:


> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> Kylarsmom- If you dont mind me asking, where in Oklahoma are you? I was born in Bartlesville, about 35min outside of Tulsa. My parents both grew up in Dewey/Bartlesville, and ALL of my extended family still lives there. I also lived in Owasso and Tulsa for a while in my early 20's. We still go there every Christmas.
> 
> Wow, so cool! Im from a small town called Kingfisher, but we now live in OKC!!Click to expand...

Yeah for us Sooner girls! Lol! :happydance: My father already has my 4yr old DS's life planned out which included being Quarterback for OU! Lol! :dohh:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Me either. Last month when we officially starts trying I got on here and did feel a little outsiderish. Because I didn't know anyone. But I'm glad to start getting to know all of you. I can't wait till thanksgiving too! I really cant way for each morning to come.. My newest fab saying is.. Instead of time will tell... Only temps will tell lol

I might start temping after this month. DS has his days and nights mixed up at the moment, so we are trying to get back on a schedule. :nope:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea definitely start temping at the beginning of a new month. I started about 6 days before af last month so I was able to get a good idea of post o temps. Ahh waiting for those to show back up now..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

hey I was able to get a link up for my chart! Check it out! Apparently they're not showing up quite right, but oh well. now I can share it.. 
I know I'm a first timer at this charting thing, but i didnt see any charts that were higher at beginning, then drop, then spike, then drop, ...?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

not to mention I take my temps religiously at 7:15 am when hubby gets home.. so that's not a factor...


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> hey I was able to get a link up for my chart! Check it out! Apparently they're not showing up quite right, but oh well. now I can share it..
> I know I'm a first timer at this charting thing, but i didnt see any charts that were higher at beginning, then drop, then spike, then drop, ...?

I think variation in your temps is okay so long as overall your temps are in a lower range before, and a higher range after, you O. I generally get at least one wierd spike in the first half of my cycle. It looks like you COULD have O'd Sunday or Monday--did you have any cramping? Only time will tell...wait for a few higher temps and your CM should dry up. Please please do not stop BD until you are completely certain you have o'd. :thumbup: I have nearly missed my best days by thinking I had O'd when really it was a day or two later.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well there is no way I'm going to get pregnant this time around :( so count me out ladies. My hubby has an appt. next Wednesday for his spermie sample..and well I ovulate the day before but he has to not have any sex or (ejaculate) for 5 days prior....so that totally puts me out of the fertile window so not a chance :( Im crying my eyes out now :(

UPDATE----DH called and changed the appointment so I'm in now YAY :) I was seriously over here crying


----------



## ready4baby

Andrea, can you move the SA date?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

He did for me :) after I cried and cried and he said FINE I'll reschedule....at first hes like we'll just cancel it all together I think he is getting really worked up over it honestly :( poor thing. Anyways its gonna be the following week ....so we are still gonna try this time round ;)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm pretty sure I ovulated yest, we bd'd in the morning and when I came home for work that's bag as were supposed todo, but dh new video game had him stuck in front of tv:( he's seriously been playing it since 6pm yest.. I noticed he did come to bed for a few hours.. Irritating but we did get one in.. In the morning. When I get irritated at him like this I look at him like he's a toddler and the things he does are suddenly cute to me. I think I gotthat advise from someone on here


----------



## Deethehippy

Hiya Kylarsmum
I think testing for me will be around the 31st november this cycle, can i be included again? I would loooooooooove my BFP before christmas :)
Dee :flower:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :flower:

I'm feeling a bit nauseous today, I think my body is finally deciding it doesn't like the combo of vitamins, herbs, oils and cough medicine. On the plus side I just got some definite EWCM so I reckon O is just round the corner. We've planned to save ourselves till tomorrow night as I didn't get a positive O this morning so I'm hoping tomorrow will be the night we catch our egg!!

Kylarsmom - don't forget to stop taking the evening primrose oil once O comes

xx


----------



## Starchase

Kylarsmom i'm in..... AF will be due 2nd dec so gonna attempt to wait until then for testing I know I will fail though as always ha ha 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Ever get that creepy feeling you're being watched, *Kylarsmom *?:paper::coolio:

:holly: :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Does checking ur cp around ovulation time kill the spermies? Like say we bd'd year morning and te night before, and I check my cp usually in the morning or before I go to bed and I ALWAYS wash my hands before hand, but can sticking ur finger up there kill te spermies?? Do they sit up there by the cervical opening waiting for o to go up, or shot right up, or what? I have sine pink cm 14 dpo so I'm taking that as o happened, but when I check my cp I sweep my finger over and arous my cervix and idont want to kill my potential babies.. Thoughts?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Sorry about the spelling dh is on comp, so in on my iPhone and I stink and getting my spelling corrected on here before I send something. Go to fast don't pay attention.


----------



## monroea

This is such a great idea! It's nice to know that I'm not the only one out there that thinks about these things! I keep daydreaming about telling my family on Thanksgiving Day. :)


----------



## roadbump31

Hi! I see the thread has moved to Thanksgiving! It seems like we were all just testing for Halloween. Well I started my clomid last night as I am CD3 and should be testing a little after Thanksgiving. Lots of luck to all of us!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

BrandysBabies said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> Kylarsmom- If you dont mind me asking, where in Oklahoma are you? I was born in Bartlesville, about 35min outside of Tulsa. My parents both grew up in Dewey/Bartlesville, and ALL of my extended family still lives there. I also lived in Owasso and Tulsa for a while in my early 20's. We still go there every Christmas.
> 
> Wow, so cool! Im from a small town called Kingfisher, but we now live in OKC!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah for us Sooner girls! Lol! :happydance: My father already has my 4yr old DS's life planned out which included being Quarterback for OU! Lol! :dohh:Click to expand...

lol ;) one of my good friends i graduated high school with used to play for OU, then he signed with the Falcons! You may have heard of him, Curtis Lofton?


----------



## Kylarsmom

deethehippy said:


> hiya kylarsmum
> i think testing for me will be around the 31st november this cycle, can i be included again? I would loooooooooove my bfp before christmas :)
> dee :flower:

of course!! Yay!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

HollyMonkey said:


> Ever get that creepy feeling you're being watched, *Kylarsmom *?:paper::coolio:
> 
> :holly: :rofl:

You scare me HollyMonkey! LOL! :haha:


----------



## Kylarsmom

~Thanksgiving Testers~

Kylarsmom
AndreaFlorida
Mommy V
Ready4baby
StillWaiting
MiBebe
Zucchini
Mrs.Iwnamkabb
Leeze
Klwcurlyq
Sma1588
BrandysBabies
Deethehippy
Starchase
monroea
roadbump31

Come on :bfp:s!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ahh.. I really hope ff can confirm O tomorrow!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Looks promising!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

wahoo i think im getting very close to O, i had a bunch of CM this morning and ive been cramping and back pain today! Im going to take an OPK tomorrow and see whats up!! ;)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Woo hoo!! Brand new tww! This could be it ladies!


----------



## ready4baby

Good luck Kylarsmom! Get busy!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

OMg today my temp dropped big time, I might be O'ing today! Its 3 days early, so maybe not, maybe its just getting close! But Im taking an OPK later today so I'll let you know!!


----------



## Waitin4astork

*pokes head around the door*
May I join you ladies? :D I'll be testing around 22/23rd Nov as long as AF doesn't appear before that!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Of course!! Good luck!


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks Kylarsmom :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Have any of you taken Answer OPK's and had good turn outs on them? I took one today at only CD 6 and its nearly positive....just assuming I'm going to O earlier than day 12 at this point....its kind of weird but cool with me!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







OPK today.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kylarsmom

wow, ya i use that kind!! thats awesome to O so early ! Im about to O too, if not already!! YAY! We will be close to the same again this month!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm assuming I'm going to O early...I normally O on CD12...but its looking like its going to be MUCH sooner this time around this is a first for me.....maybe I O twice who knows LMAO...my body is so weird here lately. Do you think the new job and me excersizing is the reason I'm going to O early this time? I know this is going to sound crazy and a bit TMI but I've been awfully HORNY lately which is odd for me.....LOL....so maybe that was a sign I'm getting close :) as I normally get really really badly turned on around that time of the month LMAO


----------



## Kylarsmom

How funny, I am the opposite, bc i cramp so much during O, it hurts to dtd during O and I want anything BUT bd'n !! I just have to suffer through to get my BFP!


----------



## Lovingmybaby

Well I would love to join you ladies...As my cycle is being wierd this month first my FF says I O'd on CD12 then changed to CD19 and still no AF and im on CD31 and still no positive test either but maybe I will get it before Thanksgiving!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow....some months I have bad pains and sometimes none at all....its kinda crazy ;) I can't wait until I O :) woooohoooooooooooo and I have the next few days off so we can DTD lol!!!

AND NOW I START hurting after I wrote that HOW WEIRD!!! GRRRR AT MY BODY! lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

Welcome lovingmybaby! How confusing for you!
That is strange Andrea!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

well my OPK wasnt positive yet, but the line was there, so im hoping it will be positive in the next day or two, and judging by my cramps, i really think it will, im dying over here!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

ohhh no I hope you feel better soon ;)....maybe you poppin out two eggies each time LOL


----------



## Kylarsmom

that would be nice!!!!!!!! lol!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea possible! :) I got my fingers crossed for you!!! I hope and pray this is both our months I soooo wanna be your bump buddy :(.....we've been in here far too long don't you agree LOL...7 months for me and I'm going insanely crazy but DH did change the appt. for me :) thank God :) Maybe it'll all happen naturally :) thats what I'm hoping at least :D


----------



## Leeze

Woo-hoo - I got a positive on the OPK this morning - and more EWCM. So, tonight's the night. My OH is due home any minute and I'm gonna seriously pounce on him!

Andrea- I've read that it's quite common to O twice in a month (apparently about 30% of women do sometimes) and that's what can lead to fraternal twins

Also, I can't remember who asked the question about checking CM - sorry! I read that you should use one finger and then wipe on a tissue if you're checking round your cervix. I've never found any when doing that though, but every few months it's there when I wipe after going to the toilet. This month is the first month I've noticed it 2 days in a row. 

Maybe, oh maybe, this could be the month!!!!

I really want an August baby! I reckon they're happy babies because it's often sunny on their birthdays!! xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

So when you check your CM, do you guys actually reach up there or do you go by what is on your underwear, Sorry TMI.. but i dont really like checking up there and i cant really tell what im looking for anyway, i never get like loads of stuff on on my fingers when i go diggin but there is stuff in my underwear so i know there has to be a bunch if its comin out like that, but yet when i check, not much. im totally confused


----------



## nypage1981

Hey ladies! Seems to be some familiar faces in here! 

I am back to another month trying. I should be due for AF around thanksgiving as well! 
Funny how this keeps falling around a holiday. Then the next cycle our AF's and possible BFP's would be around xmas. Not gunna lie, but im hoping for that one more than this one! That would be soooooooo neat. 

Kylarsmom- i've tried goin up there but cant ever tell if im "high" or "low" or "open" or maybe I dont even have a cervix for all i know. lol. but i do come out with some CM on finger......I dont get loads either. Its not that you need loads on your finger- just a tad to test its consistency. If you are gettin loads though that could mean its time to BD! But then again, arent we always trying to BD'? hah


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi welcome :) here's a blast of baby dust ... 

I'm going to test around thanksgiving too. This time I'm going to pay attention to temp drops so I don't waste the tests. 
Sounds good kylarsmom, :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Welcome back Nypage!! THat makes total sense , about just needing enough to test its consistency, thank you! And what color is ewcm? Is it white, like in the name? or is the referring to the consistency of egg whites?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh wow there was 2 more pages. I was reading page 7 lol I have to catch up on everyone.. Today temp is lower with cloudy whitish creamy I want to say chunky but not grossly chunky cm.. I want to get hubby to dance again in case.. He's not in the mood tho :(


----------



## Kylarsmom

AndreaFlorida said:


> Yea possible! :) I got my fingers crossed for you!!! I hope and pray this is both our months I soooo wanna be your bump buddy :(.....we've been in here far too long don't you agree LOL...7 months for me and I'm going insanely crazy but DH did change the appt. for me :) thank God :) Maybe it'll all happen naturally :) thats what I'm hoping at least :D

i wanna be bump buddies too! i soooooo hope this is our month!


----------



## nypage1981

Yup like the egg whites. so its actually clear. Mine today is white and it breaks fast between 2 fingies....so thats not the fertile stuff. Fertile stuff is clearish and stretches between the fingers....
I starte EPO this month and figured i'd be CMing all over but not seeming to get the EWCM still so dont know if its helping. It is helping me to want to sleep my way into oblivion though so I may quit it next month im not liking it to well. How are you liking it? Funny thing ive started B vit complex today.....do you need to quit taking that after O as well or just keep at it? 
Im lost this month cuz i ran out of OPK and didnt order them cuz lost my check card around the time i'd need to have ordered them by. So now I dont have any proof of anything! arggggh!!!!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

ugh same here then, my cm is white lotiony ish, i didnt check the consistency of it, but it wasnt clear. but i know im close to O bc i can feel it, and my opk is getting closer. that sucks that you dont have OPKs! Last month I dont think I got ewcm, so thats why i started the EPO as well, and i didnt even have the white stuff last month either, so maybe it is helping. who knows. im buying preseed next month if this epo crap doesnt work!! and no with the b complex you are supposed to keep taking it, bc it is supposed to help lengthen the lp and it cant do that if u stop taking it at O. and its safe to continue during pregnancy too, i called my dr and asked. some people wean themselves off around 12 weeks but i read its bad if you cut it cold turkey in pregnancy, can cause miscarriage.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mine is usually clear but I dont get lots of the stuff...just a tiny bit and I have to "go digging" for it LMAO....I sweep around the cervix and thats where I find the CM! Yea I was just looking at my pink calendar on my i phone and well I should start my AF on Christmas day so I'm praying that doesn't happen LOL how crappy....Anyways we shall see :) FX everyone :) I cannot wait....I wont be doing my crazy tests like last cycle but we shall see what happens ;)


----------



## nypage1981

WHOA!! This im sure is a totally stupid question and its probably not related....but does your pee turn colors when on vit B???? Its the only thing I can think of different today and all the sudden my pee looks like I havnt drank water in a year. wth????

Kylars mom- how much vit B are you on? Im afraid of having too much with my prenatal and will that hurt my possible baby? I started today hoping to increase progesterone and sustainability of my LP since last MC was bad LP i believe. I "feel" like im ovulating or close to as well, but not the CM to support my theory...weird. I think my OH would feel maybe offended if I used preseed so thats one thing i doubt I will be able to try:( Ive heard good things about it though for sure. I am SOOOO going to start temping next month if this one is a no. I also want to try soy in a couple months i believe? Im scared though. 
Good luck Andrea!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I think when taking any vitamin your pee changes to a darker color. 

Ha anyone had any watery cm yet? It seemed as if it was flowing on cd 11-13 then got creamy now it's the whitish thicker. Last night it was pink/yellow tinged.. I think that still my cervix expelling what was left from af tho


----------



## nypage1981

MRS- what cycle day are you?


----------



## Deethehippy

Hurry up ovulation already lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm on cd 15. :( and I have no idea what is goin on, whether o happens or still has too.. I'm a little thrown off check out my chart. And didn't get dh to bd at all yest or today.. Didn't push him about it, just stayed in the bedroom. Now I'm workin till midnight and wont see him till 7 when he gets home from work. :( we're missing valuable dance time


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh and everyone, my name is jeni... Idk why I made such a long name on here:shrug:


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage, you are soooo like i was last month!! yes the bvit turns your pee neon yellow!!! 
And i called my dr too bc i was scared to take the bvit and prenatal as they both have folic acid , and i had heard it was ok but wanted to make sure, they said that your body will rid itself of whatever you dont use, so you are fine having extra folic acid!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

oh and i take b50 complex!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I take the once daily womens multi vitamin..


----------



## ready4baby

wow lots of posts to catch up on here ladies... I like the CM chitchat :winkwink: ; I'm always worrying that i don't have enough CM, or the right kind, too. So, I started taking a B complex (not as high dose as B50) this cycle, and it's the first cycle where my ovulation was confusing and delayed. No idea if they are related, but it scared me & I stopped taking it. Has anyone heard of the vitamins hurting your cycle?

I wish I hadn't gotten out of sync with you all last month, but here I am at 8 dpo. Lots of twinging and cramping going on yesterday and today and I don't know what to make of it. DH swears my boobs are bigger but I think he's just hoping


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

That's exciting ready4baby.. Where u able to pin point ovulation and dance in time? 
Yea the cm chitchat is nice.. I loathe my body right now.. :( it tells me one thin one day then another the next..
Missed bd chances today, :( :( :( at work and I feel very moist again, so I went an checked cp.. What do ya know high very high can't even feel os white cloudy creamy cm so idk... I'm sad right now, it's been two days since we bd'd and I'm scared checking cp is killinghe spermies from 2 days ago.. Hopefully hunnie will come home hungry for me.. I have no clue how long we have to dance and catch my eggy :(


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> That's exciting ready4baby.. Where u able to pin point ovulation and dance in time?
> Yea the cm chitchat is nice.. I loathe my body right now.. :( it tells me one thin one day then another the next..
> Missed bd chances today, :( :( :( at work and I feel very moist again, so I went an checked cp.. What do ya know high very high can't even feel os white cloudy creamy cm so idk... I'm sad right now, it's been two days since we bd'd and I'm scared checking cp is killinghe spermies from 2 days ago.. Hopefully hunnie will come home hungry for me.. I have no clue how long we have to dance and catch my eggy :(

i'm sorry you're sad...did you say you don't have opks? well all you can do is move forward: put on your best seductive look and pounce on him tonight! if you're still moist, you should be okay. i generally dry right up after O...

yes we were, erm, active, the couple of days before i started really getting a bunch of CM, and then :sex: another day or two for good measure. definitely good BD timing despite how late O was for me. I so have my fingers crossed. :dust: to you tonight


----------



## Kylarsmom

I think b complex is supposed to regulate your cycle, not make it worse, but anything can happen and everyone is different! it made my O earlier last month, which is awesome bc it was late the month before!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea hubby works 11 pm-7am and I work till midnight so hopefully I'm still good to go in the am cuz we WILL be Getting busy. I told hubby earlier that if I have to ask him 3+ times he shouldn't turn me down, he should just do it to make me happy.. Lol I told him grrr earlier so hopefully he takes the big hint and gets busy in the morning. *fingers crossed super tight **


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh kylarsmom- your temp dip looks awesome.. Does the dip mean today or tomorrow?


----------



## Kylarsmom

wow those are some crazy hours for both of you! its a wonder you ever see each other, lol. my hubby never gets home before 9, and often works weekends. i practically never see him either, and my son sees him even less bc hes always in bed when daddy gets home. it sucks


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Ooh kylarsmom- your temp dip looks awesome.. Does the dip mean today or tomorrow?

thats what i thought too, but i didnt get a +opk :cry: so idk what is going on. i think i will get my + tomorrow or the next day, but im very confused by that huge temp dip.. and the dip is usually the day of O, and if it rises for 3 days that will confirm that you did indeed O the day of the dip.


----------



## leigh331

ready4baby said:


> I'm here, I'm in again! I'll be one of the early testers I imagine. I'm 6dpo now and probably testing around the 16th... Absolutely no symptoms at this point. I so so so want this to be it. :? We had really good BD timing and I feel so ready for this.
> 
> DH has not in any way been able to keep this quiet. We were out this weekend with friends and someone tried to order a round of drinks. Of course he can't keep his mouth shut and says that I can't have one because he doesn't want his baby coming out all messed up! Blagh now my friends think I'm pregnant already. What is up with that? I'm not sure if he's just proud/comfortable that we're trying, or if he's insensitive to the rollercoaster I'm on...



I am in the exact same boat as you. 6 dpo. very little symptoms. today my bbs were a little sore. (but that might be because I keep checking to see if they are sore...haha)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

See that's what I thought that's why I thought o was a coupledays ago for me even though I didn't have the ewcm to go with it was just very watery, now I have cp and new cm that is screwing me up. Oh well I'm not really sad about it ready4baby lol there's always next month if I miss is + plus that's one more month to save up I suppose. 
Kylarsmom- yea so u know how it is hardly seein dh.. It's nice sometimes cuz I think it gives us enough time away from eachother to maintain harmony.. Lol 
My favorite saying (another one) is 
HAPPY WIFE = HAPPY LIFE LMAO


----------



## leigh331

READY4BABY.....did you try soy or anything this month???


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol I need to quit obsessig right now I'm at work and have a bunch of stud to do, but I'd rather do this than categorize thousands of movies.. Lol it's a good thin my twin is my boss


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ff has me ovulatig tomorrow so hopefully it's right!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

hope so!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

It's late but I Had to share! Dh just called to tell me he's taking the rest of the night off! Yay I didn't even ask so double yay! Lol we know what this means!! :sex: I'm going till he's dry!! Sry innapropriate! But super happy at the moment!


----------



## MommyV

GL on the bding Mrs. I don't think that u need a lot of ewcm for the sperm to live there just has to be some there but I do know that on the months that I got my bfp's the day that we bd'd I had lots of ewcm when I wiped. 

Asmf- I think that I am going to go buy some opk's Mon and start testing either Mon or Tues hopefully I'll o early this month and don't have to wait until cd 19or 20 I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ready4baby

leigh331 said:


> I am in the exact same boat as you. 6 dpo. very little symptoms. today my bbs were a little sore. (but that might be because I keep checking to see if they are sore...haha)

Hi leigh! Quit poking those things! :haha: I'm 9 dpo this morning...some twinges and light cramps on days 7 & 8, but I have ovarian cysts and really don't know if I should hope it's implantation or assume it's cysts. I guess I'm keeping my expectations in check. Otherwise nothing at all for symptoms. Do you have a FF chart?


----------



## ready4baby

leigh331 said:


> READY4BABY.....did you try soy or anything this month???

No I didn't...does that mess with your cycle? Just prenatals & EPO for me the last few months, and then the Bcomplex early this cycle that I stopped taking. I didn't even use preseed when I ovulated (although I don't think I needed to). What about you?


----------



## Kylarsmom

OMG can someone look at my chart? Im soooooo confused! It really looks like I O'd but my OPK still isnt +!! But it is darker than yesterday so I know its getting there! Wtf?!


----------



## ready4baby

Kylarsmom, weird dip there...is it possible that your LH surge happened between the times you did your OPK? The line could be fading at this point... Have you :sex: the last couple of days? Keep it up until you know for sure what's going on!


----------



## Kylarsmom

thats maybe what im thinkin, but that is a massive dip and a massive rise! i didnt start the OPKs til yesterday, so that IS possible, except that i usually get a pos OPK for a couple days or more after O... so idk!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

and yes I covered it regardless, we have done it everyday for the last week, so we are good, lol


----------



## ready4baby

Kylarsmom said:


> and yes I covered it regardless, we have done it everyday for the last week, so we are good, lol

naughty girl...good for you :) Time will tell on your chart!


----------



## Kylarsmom

ah Im just so confused! i want to know! haha!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:blush:Yea I duno if its the weather change or me now working and only seeing my DH for an hour a day unless hes off on my days to work or I'm off and we have more time together at night, but well I've been AWFULLY HORNY I duno WHY? I guess because I miss him so much lmao....who knows......but its FUN to try anytime and everyday right LMFAOOOOOO:blush: This is how I was when I got pregnant with youngest son I was CONSTANTLY IN GO MODE :) lol :sex: is mmmm so good LOL OK I'll shut up now:blush::blush::blush:

Ooooh and this is my first month I only did ONE day of soy....but it seems to have STOPPED my crazy spotting until CD10 problem I've had the past few cycles!!! YAY!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

good morning ladies! Kylars mom-It looks promising! I would keep bding if you can.. clear to cd 20 if you can!! woo hoo!! hOPE THIS IS IT!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

check out my chart and see how confused you'd be if you were me! lol 28 day cycles here and I cant confirm O to save my life! maybe temps are on rise to stay hopefully! i'm on cd 16 now and we bd'd on cd 7 10 12 13 and this morning at like 2:30 am!! Hope I covered it! Will keep going! Its funny, but when dh got home last night, and after we dtd he was like.. babe, I think you're just using me for my sperm.. lmao I was like of course that's not the only reason hunny!! poor guy... got to talk his ego up.. 
check out my chart and let me know if you think i got my t's crossed?


----------



## Kylarsmom

ya your chart confuses me, lol, looks like MAYBE O'd on CD12?


----------



## Sideways 8

Howdy! can I join in? I'm going to test on Nov. 22. Good luck to everyone!!!!!


----------



## abs07

Yay! I found you!!

I probably won't be ready to test until the week after Thanksgiving since I was so late in October! Grrrr >:o but I'm still joining you! :)

This is what I'm going to (try) to do differently..... Not try at all!! Hahahaha go ahead.... Laugh at me, I'm laughing at myself! We have a big ski weekend planned for New Years this year and even though I want a baby more than I want to ski, I won't be disappointed if we don't get preggo until January! I'm hoping that bc I'm thinking like that, that SURPRISE!! It'll happen! :) 

Wishful thinking I guess! I'm so glad to be back with you all!

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea idk.. I'm a little agravated with it to be honest... At the most I temp an hour late at 8pm but always at 7:00-7:30.. So idk what's making my chart look so upside down... I need chart experts.. We'll see I guess.. If I ovulated on cd 12 then I'd be about 4 dpo then it's weird cuz i thought that's when I ovulated... With the temp dip increase in smell ( I felt like I smelled musky sweet.. It's like my hoo hoo was radiating.. It's weird but smell is one big key sign of o for me so idk... One weird thing I have to point out is before dh got home last night I was in the bathtub soaking... And from inside the tub behind the curtain I could smell my toilet ... And it smelled absolutely gross! I just scrubbed it two days ago so idk what that was but it was annoying cuz I couldn't enjoy my bath.. Heightened sense of smell for shiz right now


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Welcome and good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Sry not pm.. I meant am.. I temp I. The morning.. Wow


----------



## leigh331

ready4baby said:


> leigh331 said:
> 
> 
> READY4BABY.....did you try soy or anything this month???
> 
> No I didn't...does that mess with your cycle? Just prenatals & EPO for me the last few months, and then the Bcomplex early this cycle that I stopped taking. I didn't even use preseed when I ovulated (although I don't think I needed to). What about you?Click to expand...

I took soy days 5-9 this month. My friend said that it is supposed to make your ovulation stronger. We will see. I have never tried preseed...i might next month though. 

Isn't the TWW killing you??? I need to stop thinking about it... :)


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, there is such a thing as a fall back rise, where your time goes up and then drops back down before rising for the rest of the month. You may have O'd already if that's the case, but I would keep up the BD until you see a few high temps in a row.


----------



## ready4baby

Is the TWW killing me? Most definately. :wacko: Mainly the cycling of hoping, being afraid of disappointment, analyzing every twinge, dreading the BFN, daydreaming of what I'd do with my first BFP. BLahhhggggghhhh.


----------



## nypage1981

Good day ladies! I just spent my whole morning shopping for a friend's soon to come baby and my baby fever is over the charts now! I want this stuff !!!

Kylarsmom- someone on here told me that EPO can delay ovulation??? Well i didnt know that and I started this month...didnt you as well? It could be true for some but not sure....
My B vits arent B-50....does that mean they're less or more? I dont want to have too much b vits and screw my chances!! Have you stopped the EPO this month yet? I took the last yesterday going off of my ovulation from last month being CD16 and yesterday was CD15 but i thinnk I ovulated a little early like CD13-14 because thats when i had cramping. Hope the day or 2 past Ovulation taking EPO doesnt do anything I just wanted to make sure to get my EWCM. Which I dont think I ever did. DOH!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sideways 8 said:


> Howdy! can I join in? I'm going to test on Nov. 22. Good luck to everyone!!!!!

Yes you may! Welcome! We are all testing sometime AROUND Thanksgiving, so you will fit in well here!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Soy? Is that a supplement or like soy milk? Heads up on preseed, order in advance, dh and I went to every pharmacy looking for it u have to order online at leAst here in kc. Gosh and I work in a store full of lubies and massage oils... And we don't have sperm friendly lubricant. I have heard astroglide is a little friendlier than most, but for safety we're not using any. 
I've read about fallback rises.. Just didn't think that it was a commonthing.. Hopefully that's what it is though.. We bd'd on cd 12 and13 so either of those days work for me :) lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Good day ladies! I just spent my whole morning shopping for a friend's soon to come baby and my baby fever is over the charts now! I want this stuff !!!
> 
> Kylarsmom- someone on here told me that EPO can delay ovulation??? Well i didnt know that and I started this month...didnt you as well? It could be true for some but not sure....
> My B vits arent B-50....does that mean they're less or more? I dont want to have too much b vits and screw my chances!! Have you stopped the EPO this month yet? I took the last yesterday going off of my ovulation from last month being CD16 and yesterday was CD15 but i thinnk I ovulated a little early like CD13-14 because thats when i had cramping. Hope the day or 2 past Ovulation taking EPO doesnt do anything I just wanted to make sure to get my EWCM. Which I dont think I ever did. DOH!!!

No I did NOT hear that! GRRRRR!!! If I dont get my BFP this month, Im not taking it next month, and trying Preseed instead!!! It depends what number is on your complex, it should be B50, B100 or B150, if it doesnt say, read the back and see how many mg of B6 are in it, and thats how you will know. they say to start low with B50 and if it doesnt help , then the next month go up to B100


----------



## Kylarsmom

abs07 said:


> Yay! I found you!!
> 
> I probably won't be ready to test until the week after Thanksgiving since I was so late in October! Grrrr >:o but I'm still joining you! :)
> 
> This is what I'm going to (try) to do differently..... Not try at all!! Hahahaha go ahead.... Laugh at me, I'm laughing at myself! We have a big ski weekend planned for New Years this year and even though I want a baby more than I want to ski, I won't be disappointed if we don't get preggo until January! I'm hoping that bc I'm thinking like that, that SURPRISE!! It'll happen! :)
> 
> Wishful thinking I guess! I'm so glad to be back with you all!
> 
> Good luck!!!!!

Wahoo we missed you!!!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Yea idk.. I'm a little agravated with it to be honest... At the most I temp an hour late at 8pm but always at 7:00-7:30.. So idk what's making my chart look so upside down... I need chart experts.. We'll see I guess.. If I ovulated on cd 12 then I'd be about 4 dpo then it's weird cuz i thought that's when I ovulated... With the temp dip increase in smell ( I felt like I smelled musky sweet.. It's like my hoo hoo was radiating.. It's weird but smell is one big key sign of o for me so idk... One weird thing I have to point out is before dh got home last night I was in the bathtub soaking... And from inside the tub behind the curtain I could smell my toilet ... And it smelled absolutely gross! I just scrubbed it two days ago so idk what that was but it was annoying cuz I couldn't enjoy my bath.. Heightened sense of smell for shiz right now

That sounds very promising!


----------



## nypage1981

Hmmm. Soy, thats something I really want to try but very afraid. Anyone know anything?


----------



## nypage1981

Oh and Kylarsmom- mine is B50 I guess. just doesn tsay that on the front but the back labels it to have 50 mg of all the stuff. Mines got Vit C with Rose Hips & Rice Bran. Whatever the heck that means. The front label says that. Lol.


----------



## Kylarsmom

lol nice ;)


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi:

there's been a serious amount of chatting going on here today! I'm in awe of those of you who do temping - I just don't think I could be that dedicated (the bit about waking up at the same time at the weekend would kill me). Not that I'm not dedicated to get the BFP - but I definitely prefer the OPKs. Mind you, it's quite a commitment to try not to go to the toilet for 4 hours in the afternoon to make sure I can do the OPK twice a day.

I got another strong line on the OPK this morning so we're definitely still in for tonight's BD action! :blush:

Oh yeah, and yesterday morning I had really bright yellow urine. This is my first month on EPO and I also was drinking some of that vile cough medicine that's similar to robittusin. I'm not sure if either of these helped but I've had 2 days of EWCM and I've never noticed 2 days worth before. And it was really stretchy!! (i've never tried to stretch it before but after reading about it on here I decided to give it a go!). Mine was in the toilet paper after wiping too, so it wasn't from "raking around". I'm hoping this all means I'm super fertile this month! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi leeze, that's a really good sign, I've had questions about whether its heathy for our ph balance up there to go looming for it. Mine can be scant sometimes but I have to to check cp.. I think cp and temps are the best way for me to see fertile times.. 
It kind of gets to be a routine dh gets home from work at 7:00 every morning so I'm up and going around then every day. It's getting easier each day as it becomes routine for you.


----------



## nypage1981

Lucky!!! I dont think my first month of EPO worked for me:( But next month i'll try it again with my ovulation sticks because possibly it did its job so well that i ovulated early before I was really looking for it....HOPES!! My neon pee has GOT to be from the Bvitamin I started yesterday cuz the EPO didnt do it for me all month. Now its bright as can be! wonder when that stops......Hope you go catch that eggy! I read your smep thread, and even though you didnt go strictly I really think you've got a great chance this month! Yay!


----------



## Kylarsmom

the neon pee wont stop if you still are taking the vits! its my 2nd month taking the b complex and i still have neon pee!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

that is soooooooo exciting Leeze! lucky dog, i want some ewcm!!!!!!


----------



## leigh331

Does anyone have headaches around 6 dpo?? I have had one for a few days now...


----------



## Kylarsmom

i did last month! and i never get headaches ! and it meant nothing :( but i hope it means something for you!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea same here I've little ones all day for past couple days.. Not today though.. I think for me it's associated with fertile period. 
Is there a pregnancy for dummies? Lol I think if af comes I'm going to get the book " taking charge of your fertility.."


----------



## Kylarsmom

does anyone know if CVS or Wallgreens sells Preseed in the states? i dont have time to order it online


----------



## ready4baby

CVS has preseed...it was 20 bucks I think.

and, Taking Charge of Your Fertility is a great reference book! You can get a lot of that info online, but it's all in one place & I've gone back to it & looked up questions or looked at the pictures in it when I was feeling unsure.


----------



## Kylarsmom

awesome thanks ready4baby!!


----------



## Leeze

I've been massively bloated since my last AF - I'm thinking this might be from the maca or EPO (or maybe combination). People at work keep looking at my belly and I'm convinced some of them think that I'm pregnant already!! I've decided though, if this is what gets me the EWCM (and hopefully the BFP) then I don't care! I keep saying to myself it's all about making room for the baby when it comes too - the larger my belly is then the less it needs to expand to fit my expanding womb in!!!! :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

walgreens diddnt yesterday when I looked......

About the neon pee- my OH is an excercise physiology major and knows stuff about vits and whatnot...he said if the neon pee doesnt stop it means that your body has too much of it.....he's not usually wrong, but who knows. He did say takes a few weeks possibly to let body figure it out...


----------



## nypage1981

Oh and also- can someone tell me about a ticker im trying to make on Lilypie.com. AFter ive made one, its asking me what format I want it in....im not sure what format I need for this forum...is HTML the one? thx


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

I got this free ebook from a fertility show I went to on Saturday. I haven't really had time to look at but thought I would share it with you guys (then if one of you says it's good it might encourage me to read it!). I've read so much over the last 10 months about TTC and how to improve it - I don't feel i've got the stamina to do it today! Mind you my OH goes away next week with work so I'll probably have lots of time then!! 

https://www.naturalfertilityexpert.com/freefertilityguide/nfg-ebook.pdf

xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh good to know Nypage! thanks! um i think you need whichever it says for forums!


----------



## nypage1981

It had a list of like 10 of them so i just kept pasting each into my signature and previewing til I found what worked. What a pain! 

Hey leeze- what else went on at the fertility show? Ive never heard of such a thing?

So my ticker says I dont ovulate for a day...Im thinking I already did! Lol. Tickers are kind of dumb for me though because im a cycle of 29-31 days so it cant actually be accurate ever...how are you guys getting your accurate?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Just guessing! lol! I make mine off of whatever mine was last month, and if i realize its wrong go and change the data to make it right, i dont have a lilypie one though, mine is a ov/dpo ticker and i had to manipulate it a thousand times to figure out how i wanted it to be, and then if you O on a different day than it thinks you will you have to go manipulate it again for your DPO to be correct, such a pain


----------



## nypage1981

It is a pain! And then if you're in a thread saying "yes im Ovulating tommorrow too!" or whatever and your ticker says you are in 3 days it looks confused! Not sure if i'll keep it just wanted to add some pizzazzzzz.


----------



## Kylarsmom

how do you put the pic in front? thats cool


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey, I have bad news. I got my first in 5yrs AF yesterday. This is bad news and good news. Bad news because it will putme ovulating the week of Thanksgiving, but good new because now I know when I will ovulate! So I guess you can figure that I am not going to be testing on Thanksgiving any more! Lol! But I would still really like to stick around!


----------



## Kylarsmom

wow why havent you had an AF in 5yrs? its ok if you dont test with us! we'd still like you to join us! and we can cheer you on on your O'ving around turkey day!


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar- when you are making the ticker on lilypie.com there is a step where it asks you if you'd like a picture in front of it. Not sure if all the ticker sites have that though.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Kylarsmom said:


> wow why havent you had an AF in 5yrs? its ok if you dont test with us! we'd still like you to join us! and we can cheer you on on your O'ving around turkey day!

I just had my Mirena coil taken out on the 20th of October. I have had it in place for 5yrs. During my "period" each month I would just have spotting that didnt even need a pad. I have not been in the tampon isle in so long, I forgot what brand I use! Lol!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Awesome Brandi. Hope it happens right away for you! Gosh I haven't been on Bc for a few years, its tricky but now that I'm paying attention things I never noticed are coming about now lol isn't that funny how it happens. 

Anyone symptom spotting yet?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Awesome Brandi. Hope it happens right away for you! Gosh I haven't been on Bc for a few years, its tricky but now that I'm paying attention things I never noticed are coming about now lol isn't that funny how it happens.
> 
> Anyone symptom spotting yet?

Thanks! I am hoping it happens right away too! There is a really god success rate of women getting PG right away after Mirena. Studys say that you go right back to normal after having it taken out, so here's hoping!


----------



## MiBebe

leigh331 said:


> Does anyone have headaches around 6 dpo?? I have had one for a few days now...

When I was pregnant with my DD I'd get migraines 

I had a headache yesterday and today. Hope it means something!


----------



## Kylarsmom

BrandysBabies said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> wow why havent you had an AF in 5yrs? its ok if you dont test with us! we'd still like you to join us! and we can cheer you on on your O'ving around turkey day!
> 
> I just had my Mirena coil taken out on the 20th of October. I have had it in place for 5yrs. During my "period" each month I would just have spotting that didnt even need a pad. I have not been in the tampon isle in so long, I forgot what brand I use! Lol!Click to expand...

oh duh, i think you may have said that! I had the mirena too!


----------



## Kylarsmom

BrandysBabies said:


> Mrs.iwnamkabb said:
> 
> 
> Awesome Brandi. Hope it happens right away for you! Gosh I haven't been on Bc for a few years, its tricky but now that I'm paying attention things I never noticed are coming about now lol isn't that funny how it happens.
> 
> Anyone symptom spotting yet?
> 
> Thanks! I am hoping it happens right away too! There is a really god success rate of women getting PG right away after Mirena. Studys say that you go right back to normal after having it taken out, so here's hoping!Click to expand...

Just be careful, the lining of the uterus is thinned bc of the mirena and if you get pregnant right away there is a higher risk of miscarriage! we werent trying the first month after bc that scared me really bad, but we had a few "mishaps" and I thought i was, but i wasnt, so maybe that was a blessing in disguise! Id much rather not be pregnant than have a miscarriage!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Kylarsmom said:


> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.iwnamkabb said:
> 
> 
> Awesome Brandi. Hope it happens right away for you! Gosh I haven't been on Bc for a few years, its tricky but now that I'm paying attention things I never noticed are coming about now lol isn't that funny how it happens.
> 
> Anyone symptom spotting yet?
> 
> Thanks! I am hoping it happens right away too! There is a really god success rate of women getting PG right away after Mirena. Studys say that you go right back to normal after having it taken out, so here's hoping!Click to expand...
> 
> Just be careful, the lining of the uterus is thinned bc of the mirena and if you get pregnant right away there is a higher risk of miscarriage! we werent trying the first month after bc that scared me really bad, but we had a few "mishaps" and I thought i was, but i wasnt, so maybe that was a blessing in disguise! Id much rather not be pregnant than have a miscarriage!Click to expand...

I was worried about that too, but my DR said that there is really no more risk than if I hadnt had the Mirena. He said that if I was worried about it, to wait until after I had my first real AF to start trying. So, hopefully this insane bleed I am having will be enough.


----------



## Kylarsmom

i hope so too! good luck!


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls! Im bored at work so thought I'd see whats up. Not that its been very long since ive been here:) Was kinda lazy today. 

SO, thought I had O pains 2 days ago but they werent bad like last month....well now coming to work i almost puked and have reeeeal bad tenderness down there so think that maybe O pains now? I hate having no ovulation sticks!!!!!!! Cross your fingers I wanna be ovulating now since OH and I have BD the last couple days. Please EPO please EPO do some magic.


----------



## Kylarsmom

I got me some preseed!!!!!! I hope it works!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Okay this is how blonde I am today.....been holding my pee FOREVER and well went pee and forgot to pee on a stick (OPK) sooooo now onto holding it again OMG how annoying!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Okay you guys I'm completely BAFFLED!

The first pic is my OPK yesterday still wet at only CD 6, the second picture is of yesterdays with todays which is still wet....what the HECK IS MY BODY DOING?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







OPK today.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 7









BAFFLEDBIGTIME.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kylarsmom

hey hun I know that OPK is close to pos from yest but i think it is still lighter than the control line, sometimes there are fluctuations and since its so early at only cd7 id say you might still be a little ways from O'ing? are you temping?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yep you can click the link for my chart....but my temps are kinda staying around the same ....but higher than usual I duno what my body is doing...>i've been so horny tho I think I may have O'd and I did have cramping and now my bb's are sore like I did already O....strange I think...I took one day of SOY then stopped and I normally am spotting now and I'm not! Sooooo strange this cycle ;) I normally spot up to CD 10 

JUST THOUGHT OF SOMETHING.....TIME CHANGE? could that have done this weird stuff? Maybe I haven't O'd just having weird symptoms of O'ing? The new job stress I duno....weirdness!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm so happy that u were able to get some pressed!! I hope it does the trick!! I'm at work again.. Have some cramps here and there mostly behind my belt? Ugh tww it's time for you to be over so we can get our bfps!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Andrea, do you normally O this early? I just think its awfully early to O although it is possible for sho!! But by the looks of those OPKS it looks like you will be soon though bc they are still dark! And idk what the heck my body is doing to me either bc my temps looks like i o'd yest and i had cramps yest, but not a pos opk yet, so im completely clueless. i guess time will tell!
and ya, im excited to use the preseed! Have you guys tried it??


----------



## abs07

I wish I was ovulating with you guys! :cry:

Kylarsmom- where did you get your Preseed? I'm in Ohio, so hopefully where you got yours I can find it here!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

No we went to cvs walgreens and walmart and nobody has it in store here, let alone hear of it... Walgreens is ordering a bottle for me and will call when it comes in.. 1-4 weeks.. :( but I'm pretty sure I'm past "o" I checked cp and it's still high but not as high as yesterday.. And it's firm again.. Yesterday.. It was super squishy.. I wish I had an opk so I could tell for sure if o happened.. If I took one today and say I did o on cd 12 like my temps seem to read.. Would a test still show up + to confirm it happened or would it be blank since it's over...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My CVS always has it ;)


----------



## Kylarsmom

CVS has preseed in oklahoma!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs. - You should get the + opk BEFORE you O,


----------



## Kylarsmom

ugh im so pissed! my dh has "issue" performing when he knows im ovulating (or about to ovulate) and it becomes like a job and he cant do it. so i tried not to tell him this month when my o time was and it had worked like magic until last night he was so not in the mood so i said hunnie we "need" to and so now he knows, an we did do it successfully last night but tonight was a no go. we tried and it jsut wasnt working it didnt feel right, even with the preseed, he just wasnt trying or into it. im so upset i just wanna cry. i was so positive with getting the preseed and everything. ugh. we have done it every day for like 6 days tho, and maybe a 1 day break will be good for the spermies to replenish anyway, right? Plus I havent even gotten my pos OPK yet so we're still good, right? ugh im still just upset that he's doing this to me!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ok.. Well that's a bummer that u cant tell after the fact.. Guess that's what temps are for.. I just don't have 3 high temps to confirm o. I think I need just one more to confirm.. Hopefully.. He's to hopeful wishing it happened.. I was positive a few days ago that it did..
Yea looked around cvs here an the lady looked at me like I was stupid. I felt embarrassed that I needed it and asked a teeny bopper.. Duh she has no idea lol anyways so we left..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Aww kylarsmom- I'm so sorry... That's what I was dealing with to.. It's like they want to have a baby but don't want to put the effort into it.. A days rest is probably good for his little guys.. And it is a good time wife u haven gotten your + yet.. I would think anyways.. 
I had a talk with mine before and told him that if we didn't deny me during my fertile time then I wouldn't ask any other time.. Then last night/this morning when he came home we bd'd in the shower and afterward he was like, " your just using me for my sperm" ha! After the shower I laid in there and manually did it sry tmi but I read that someone else got preg that way on here so for past week after we bd, I seriously bring myself to climax to allow as many babies as I can up there lol I hope it works.. 
I understand your frustration and it's irritating that they don't understand how things work completely :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its totally not near preggo tests or anything like that its in the medicine section and it says "family planning" on the sign ;) try again I'm sure they have it! Its with all the other LUBE products ;)

Sorry Kylarsmom....thats sooooo cruddy :(

We have been at it like rabbits lately.....wish I could give ya some of our stamina ;) lol we normally are ONCE a weekers LOL so this is really odd we are bumping like rabbits over here! I duno what the heck is going on but OMG lol I want it all the time lately and normally I don't! STRANGE :) 2 times in ONE day is VERY UNHEARD OF! But it happened today.....?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well u do have increase in libido when ur ovulating or close to... :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kylarsmom- if it makes u feel better yest when I tried to initiate again dh actually fake cried like.." noooo I'm not ho o o rnyyy.." cute but pathetic lol I let it go and he came home from work early and we got it in.. So it was a few hours more for spermies to build up.. Maybe it's the one that did the trick.. We shall see


----------



## abs07

Kylarsmom said:


> ugh im so pissed! my dh has "issue" performing when he knows im ovulating (or about to ovulate) and it becomes like a job and he cant do it. so i tried not to tell him this month when my o time was and it had worked like magic until last night he was so not in the mood so i said hunnie we "need" to and so now he knows, an we did do it successfully last night but tonight was a no go. we tried and it jsut wasnt working it didnt feel right, even with the preseed, he just wasnt trying or into it. im so upset i just wanna cry. i was so positive with getting the preseed and everything. ugh. we have done it every day for like 6 days tho, and maybe a 1 day break will be good for the spermies to replenish anyway, right? Plus I havent even gotten my pos OPK yet so we're still good, right? ugh im still just upset that he's doing this to me!!

My DH did the exact same thing last month! He even said "it wasn't fun anymore" :growlmad: 

I'm going to try your idea - don't even tell him this month!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well click my link on my fertility friend clicker and look! I've NEVER had a temp drop like that before what is going on :( I guess I did O? I wanna go pee on another OPK but emmm well I just don't want to waste them and I didn't O yet ya know? I'm so confused as to what is going on with me at the moment......Hmmmm I guess I'm gonna pee on an OPK just to see what happens!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey Kylarsmom I see your temp dropped today weird! Because well look at my chart today on my FF ticker....seems to be something crazy in the air LOL


----------



## Kylarsmom

Well I got my + OPK today ladies!! SO we WILL be BD'ing tonight and tomorrow night if no matter what I have to do to get it, I WILL GET IT!!!!!!!!! lol! Ya Idk what the heck is goin on with my temps I'm just not even paying attention to them anymore they are weird, lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mine have never dropped this early nor that low....I even re took my temp on my other thermometer and it read the same so I was like OK its not the thermometer LOL....WEIRD! I am spotting today after nothing for 2 and a half days.....we have been at it like rabbits so maybe from bumping my cervix its really soft :) soooo I duno its really really weird :) but sooooo exciting since Ive had no luck in the past 6 months maybe this is weird but lucky number 7 :)


----------



## abs07

Let us know Andrea!!


----------



## abs07

Yay! Lots of BD'ing going on this weekend! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yepper....true :) I'm hoping it was O because OMG theres no way I'd not be pregnant we did it TWICE a day two times LOL....soooooo who knows in 3 days we shall know if it were my O or not LOL 

The weird thing is well I didn't know I was pregnant with my youngest but I felt like this before he came around :) I was doing it like rabbits and well then WHAMMO I was pregnant lol so maybe I only get preggo when I get this HUGE LIBIDO? LOL weird but seems to be true!


----------



## Kylarsmom

It's GO time!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2986.JPG
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls. Some interesting stuff going on in here! 

Hope you can get Hubby "there" tonight:) I do understand for them though how its got to be difficult. A night off is nothing to worry about. 

Andrea- how come you took the soy only one day? Seems to have worked if you ovulated so early. Maybe you will twice this month....

I so thought I was ovulating mon or tues cuz had the discomfort but now yesterday was bad. I almost puked and had such bad cramps and tenderness so Im thinkin ovulation was yesterday or early this am...Im still a bit sore and tender but not as bad so hope I caught the eggy! We have been at it for the past couple days so I cant imagine we've left any window open...maybe just that we do it at night instead of am? That im a tad worried about....but heres to hopin!


----------



## Kylarsmom

why would it matter doing it at night vs am? Now you have me worried!!!

Does anyone know if preseed can stay in you for a long time? Bc ive had ewcm the last few times ive wiped, and a lof of it! i didnt get this last month so im thinkin maybe its the preseed from last month? but i only used 1/2 a thing so i wouldnt think there would be that much still 15 hours later? what do you guys think?


----------



## Kylarsmom

DH is coming home early tonight so we can BD!! :happydance: well normal time to you all, but he normally gets home at 10pm ish!! so now we can do it at a decent hour! Thats part of the reason its hard to get in the mood for BDing is b/c its always so late and we are both so tired!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hey ladies.. :) lots of good stuff goinn on today! Time to get downtown business.. :) I'm still trying to figure out my temps but I know if not supposed to till after.. Maybe that's why I can't find a cover line/ o time..


----------



## nypage1981

Its said that morning time is best to make babies because the spermies have had all night to rest up instead of bein on the go all day so we are more fertile in the am! 

I'd say it is probably the preseed you are wiping away because sometimes i am still losing semen into the next afternoon! sorry if that was gross but yes "stuff" stays up there a while. Which you'd think we wouldnt have problems getting pregnant then.....

Hoping the vitamins I gave OH this month will help make stronger spermies and they've grabbed an egg now. If not- I will murder him. Kidding. Maybe.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ya, IDK, i just wouldnt think that I'd be getting LOADS and LOADS of the preseed, i didnt even put loads and loads into me, LOL.. maybe its a mixture of the two, haha

loving the thought of murderin hubs, hahaha


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone 

Just a really quick hello as my OH has just come in and we haven't had much quality time together recently just relaxing!! We managed to BD again last night so I think we hit both my peak days this month!!! I just did another OPK and there was only a really faint line so I think I O'd yesterday as that was my 2nd day of stronger lines

Andrea - I did that the other day where I held my pee for hours and then when I went to the toilet I forgot to catch it!!

Also, the fertility show I went to - this seems to be a fairly new thing that happened last year and this year. It was lots of stalls and some talks - all from fertility experts - some Drs, some nutrition/health experts, IVF clinics etc. really interesting and quite reassuring to know there's so much advice and expertise out there!! 

Happy BD-ing for those around O time. For me, this is the start of another 2WW. Let this be a good one!! Come on, I want to see lots of BFPs on this thread (including mine!!!!!!) xx


----------



## nypage1981

I believe I am 1 dpo as well so please please please lets get lucky! Im just dreading and waiting for my bb pain to start because every month thats usually the sign that im not preggers it begins at ovulation and goes til AF.....so far no pain. come on bb's work with me! lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Kylarsmom- perhaps the EPO is working!!! And thats a very good thing I hope it does the trick for you. Not sure it did anythign for me this month but im willing to maybe try again next month......if i need to.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Well, I am still bleeding. Not as bad today as the last 2 days but I am happy to get it over with!

Yeah! On the pos OPK Kylersmom!

Andrea- you know I have my fingers crossed for you!!

Be back later. I am going to get in the shower AGAIN! Lol! I feel so gross! Haha!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks everyone maybe I just had some weird temp drop who in God's earth knows LOL my body has crazy spells but never THIS CRAZY! Oh well my day is WONDERFUL we just bought a BRAND NEW CAR :) yayyyyeeee :) my day went WONDERFUL!


----------



## Dstnie

Count me in! I took a test last night and got a BFN but I only ovulated last Wednesday, the 3rd. I just couldn't wait because I'm totally getting what other people explain as implantation spotting... So I might test again a little earlier than Thanksgiving. You just always hear of those people who test early and get the light BFP...

Excited to be a part of the group!


----------



## Kylarsmom

So cool andrea!!!!!!! what kind of car??
Welcome Dstnie! I know how you feel getting anxious to test!! I already want to test and Im just now O'ing! LOL! Do you have any symptoms yet?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL its really nothing "big" just a Kia Soul! We had to get something cheap...so thats what we went with......we had negative equity on our broken down 2005 Mustang GT...so it went bye bye! Thank GOD we've been using my moms car for 4 weeks now shes glad to have her car back!



Okay NOW IM SO SAD :(....I go to the bathroom and well I'm bleeding again I have no clue what my body is doing....did I have a 2nd AF visit WHAT THE HELL?? Or am I miscarrying from all those faint positives :( I duno what my body is doing I think I'm totally out for this cycle there is no way something is gonna happen with this much coming out at CD8 I duno what to think now...its medium flow after 3 days of no bleeding.....I'm so confused oh well I am happy I gotta car :)


----------



## Dstnie

Thanks Kylarsmom! I'm new here - this is our first month trying. Just got married 2 months ago.

Only symptom I have is what I can only explain as implantation bleeding. It is not bright red - only a pale, pale pink to brownish color. It's nothing like when I get my period. Never really had it before. That's it as far as I can tell. I think it would be too early to get the other symptoms?


----------



## Dstnie

Oh, and I forgot to mention that this is my first month on Clomid - so maybe that would make me spot a little???


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh that is so weird and confusing Andrea, im so sorry idk what to tell you it could be? Maybe go to the dr?? Gl hun!

Dstnie- wow Implantation bleeding is an EXCELLENT sign! I bet that you are pregnant for sure!!
But it isn't necessarily too early for symptoms, while it is true you do not produce HCG until after implantation- your body has to have a high level of progesterone to sustain a pregnancy and many common pregnancy symptoms are due to the high progesterone, a lot of women have sore bbs, heart burn, tiredness and achy and cramping long before their bfp! Good luck hun! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Kylarsmom

maybe? i dont really know anything about clomid? Why on clomid on only your first month TTC?


----------



## Dstnie

Kylarsmom - thanks so much for the encouragement! Pretty funny - you are the only person who knows. I didn't even tell my DH. Don't want to seem like I'm getting all excited if I'm going to be let down. 'Cause who knows how many times that could happen... Not to be negative at all! I'm really positive but better to expect the worst and be surprised with the best! I'll see if I start getting any other symptoms over the next few days. 

Have fun BPing!


----------



## Dstnie

Been with DH for 6 years and never used any form of contraception. So the doctor prescribed the clomid right off the bat. I probably get 4 periods a year. So they put me on metformin right away too. Although I rarely take the metformin because it makes me sick.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh ok, that makes sense!! Well I sure hope it is going to work for you! Keep us posted along the way, since you are a little farther than the rest of us, maybe you will be our first BFP!! YAY!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

hi ladies, im back. :) Have been napping with dh since 4 omgosh.. now i'll be up all night. dstnie- that sounds really good! You could test in like 2-3 days and get a bfp! So exciting. still figuring out o date, i made a post earlier and psyched some ladies out thinking it was a bfp to look at haha. oopsies.. i'm just going to stop thinking about whether i've o'd or not, and just pretend I havent... we bd'd agian today, and hopefully will every day till i get a significant temp rise.. 
fingeres x'd for all of us!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

oh and hte only thing that bothers me.. is I still had a headache today... that's 5 days in a row, with a little lingering revenge on my body. LoL i'll take it.. if it means bfp this month.. dh has been very nice with bringing me ibuprofens when it gets bad.. not to bad just lingering and enough to need a tylenol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea....I'm thinking this month totally isn't going to work out! I duno why I'm bleeding again...my goodness I'm so confused about to go pee on a HPT just in case something is going on in there....well I'll update later! Night everyone!

Negative soooo maybe my progestrone or something is off key this month...who in the world knows lol....


----------



## zucchini

Hi all I haven't been able to check in lately as my computer has not let me open the thread. But I have some exciting news, I just had IUI today and yesterday(!) So the sperm are 100% definitely in the uterus now! I ovulated last night (confirmed by ultrasound) so if I ever am going to have a good chance, this is it!
I am alternating between feeling completely stoked and completely paranoid, so I expect the tww to be even worse than usual.... I'm glad you are all on this thread too!
Still going to test on Thanksgiving weekend, when I am 14 or 15dpo I guess.
Fingers crossed for everyone, I am off to bed :sleep:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

oo zucchini! That sounds great! keep us updated... especially on the symptoms.


----------



## junemomma09

I will be testing the day after thanksgiving, though I will most likely be testing sooner LOL


----------



## Dstnie

Good luck everyone! Would be fun to have some ladies to go through pregnancy with! If not this month, then next! Keep us posted!


----------



## nypage1981

Welcome ladies who have joined! This thread is great, you'll have fun in here! 

My ovulation pains have subsided so im officially 1 or 2 dpo.....just hope somethins going on in there!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Morning everyone! Andrea, I'm so sorry I wish this wasn't happening to you! Zuchinni, that is SOOOOO exciting!! Junemomma, welcome! Sorry if I missed anyone! GL to you ladies!

Update on me- temp dropped again this morning so I think today is O day! We had a VERY successful BD last night so I think I will have a good chance of catching the eggy! We are going to DTD again during our sons nap today!! hehe! and again til my temp rises, which i hope is tomorrow b/c we need a break!


----------



## MiBebe

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> oh and hte only thing that bothers me.. is I still had a headache today... that's 5 days in a row, with a little lingering revenge on my body. LoL i'll take it.. if it means bfp this month.. dh has been very nice with bringing me ibuprofens when it gets bad.. not to bad just lingering and enough to need a tylenol

Headaches are a good sign of BFP. Try to stay away from Ibuprofen. Or at least that's what the nurse told me last week. I think Tylenol is ok. I think I'm pregnant (faint second line yesterday) so at this point I don't take any pills except my vitamins cuz I'll be paranoid from this point forward. Waiting 7 more days to retest.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mibebe thats great where you way ahead of us too?


----------



## abs07

zucchini - that's great news! Keep us updated! :)

I'm still a little early for O (I think), so I'm just going to keep being updated on everyone's exciting news! :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm feel comfortable saying I haven't o'd yet. :) for some reason I had the blue thinking I was out for the month. After talking to hubby last night i realized it's ok, I still might o this month :)


----------



## Leeze

I'm feeling like this is the longest 2WW already!!!! I'm not sure I'm going to stay sane throughout this one!!


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning ladies...looking for opinions here... I'll be 12dpo tomorrow, and I'm not usually one to test until my AF is due, which would probably be 15dpo. But I'm tempted! I don't have a ton of symptoms, but have not had deep AF cramps that I usually get 5 or 6 days before she shows. I dunno. I don't want to be disappointed, but I am so curious. Do you guys test early??


----------



## ess

I used a FRER at 9dpo yesterday and got a BFP. Not sure how common this is and I do consider myself very very lucky!


----------



## ready4baby

Congrats ess! :)


----------



## MiBebe

Kylarsmom said:


> Mibebe thats great where you way ahead of us too?

Since I had an IUI and I didn't O naturally I have no idea

ESS congratulations!!!


----------



## Leeze

I've started testing the last couple of months from 11dpo (I used to always wait until the day AF was due). I'm probably not the best one to ask as I would say go for it (but make sure it's a test that says you can test from 4 days before AF due so you know it would be sensitive enough). Personally, I think it's a win-win situation. If you get a BFP then that's amazing and you will feel great. If you get a BFN then you can reassure yourself that it might still be too early!! :haha:

Also, 2 months ago I was really convinced I was pregnant from about 8dpo onwards - had all the same symptoms from when I got a BFP back in June (before I had m/c) - so actually when I tested on 11dpo and got BFN it helped me to be a bit grounded and prepared me a bit better for when AF came a few days later.

I know others would say don't test, wait until AF is due. So, I think you should think about what is best for you.

Good luck whatever you decide xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

12 dpo is really not TOO early since most people get AF around 14 dpo. I'd say like 9-10 dpo is the earliest you could typically get a BFP, but im not sure i'd want to know that early, say , chemical pregnancies and all, but 12 dpo is only 2 days (roughly before AF) so thats when I tested last month and when I'll test again this month!! It is however still early enough that if you dont get a BFP you can still tell yourself, well it may be too early!! ;)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Leeze said:


> I've started testing the last couple of months from 11dpo (I used to always wait until the day AF was due). I'm probably not the best one to ask as I would say go for it (but make sure it's a test that says you can test from 4 days before AF due so you know it would be sensitive enough). Personally, I think it's a win-win situation. If you get a BFP then that's amazing and you will feel great. If you get a BFN then you can reassure yourself that it might still be too early!! :haha:
> 
> Also, 2 months ago I was really convinced I was pregnant from about 8dpo onwards - had all the same symptoms from when I got a BFP back in June (before I had m/c) - so actually when I tested on 11dpo and got BFN it helped me to be a bit grounded and prepared me a bit better for when AF came a few days later.
> 
> I know others would say don't test, wait until AF is due. So, I think you should think about what is best for you.
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide xx

haha just read what you wrote, basically the same thing i said, haha, great minds!


----------



## leigh331

Good morning ladies!! I had cramps and few days ago, and my bbs were a little sore, but now nothing...I feel 100% fine. My AF isn't due until Friday...any opinions??


----------



## Kylarsmom

how many DPO are you?


----------



## Kylarsmom

~Thanksgiving Testers~

Kylarsmom
AndreaFlorida
Mommy V
Ready4baby
StillWaiting
MiBebe
Zucchini
Mrs.Iwnamkabb
Leeze
Klwcurlyq
Sma1588
BrandysBabies
Deethehippy
Starchase
monroea
roadbump31
waitin4astork
Lovingmybaby
nypage1981
leigh331
Sideways 8
abs07
Dstnie
junemomma09

Come on :bfp:s!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Kylarsmom

did I get every1?


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks for the advice ladies! I only have ICs here so I don't know if they are the best for earliest results. If I do test in the morning, I will definitely be posting the result here. I have not tested this early before, so who knows. GL to all!


----------



## leigh331

Kylarsmom said:


> how many DPO are you?

around 7 or 8 dpo. I wasn't temping or using ovulation test strips...just going off the ovulation calendar and cm....so i guess I'm not 100% sure...haha


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I am sooooo confused now....did an OPK today and NOT EVEN a 2nd line at all....I'm so confused. I'm going to call the doctor on Monday and let her know whats happening with me.....I don't think I should be bleeding at CD 9....this is unheard of for me. I've spotted but never bled more than a spot or two. Its now brown discharge do you think I could have Ovulated on CD 5 by weird chance? Since my OPK was soooo close on CD 6? then on CD 7 went lighter and has faded more and more since. Maybe its implantation for all I know I'm soooooooo lost and confused and its not a lot of a blood just a bit when I wipe. I'm totally thinking this will make me call the doctor and BEG to see a GYNO because I'm apparently having ISSUES! :( I don't even wanna think what could be wrong with me right now. I'm sooooooo upset and crying......Who knows :( I'll keep ya all updated on me I just don't see a chance happening for us this month :( just seems toooooo impossible! Oh well crap happens right? I'll call the doctor Monday though to make sure its not my levels or something.....well football time for my oldest son! We gotta run....ttyl and GL everyone who O'd :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ready4baby- your chart looks amazing!! Fingers double x'd for you! 

I'm back to hoping I ovulate soon.. I guess it's good that I started temping, I've never not had a period, delayed maybe but missed.. No. So I've never thought that I might not always be ovulating. I'm scared to know the truth of it all to be honest.. I think I was preparing to o and my egg wasn't fully matured or something.. My cervix is still high and medium/firm.. And I'm having some milky discharge.. And cramps like af not ovulatory, so... Idk... I'm just a sitting duck. :(


----------



## Kylarsmom

Geez you guys that sucks! Im so sorry to all of you who dont know whats going on with them right now! I wish it was simple to know what was going on in our own bodies, you'd think that was something we'd know about ourselves, but for some reason, that's not the way God made it. Sucks ! Good luck to you both and I hope you find out answers soon!
As for me, we did it mid day today (rare for us) so i'm really praying we catch the eggy! Ready to see what my temps do tomorrow im really hoping they go up so i will know I o'd today like i think i am!


----------



## Dstnie

So I'm 10 dpo. Took a pregnancy test 7 dpo and it was negative. Think I'm going to take another one next time I have to use the bathroom. A little nervous. I'll be bummed if I'm not but would be amazed if I am. I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Kylarsmom

OMG OMG OMG Hurry Up ! Hurry UP!! I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!! ;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OoooooooOOOoooOOooo I hope you get a BFP!!! Its bedtime for me work in the morning :( blah but well no more spotting for now we shall see what happens :) I am gonna BD anyways just to see what goes on with temps and everything else tomorrow including my OPK :) well I guess I should say later today since well its 7 minutes after midnight LOL!!! GL and I pray iwan!! I hope you do MAKE THAT BABY :) lol very soon :)



---------------Just checked myself when I went to pee and well I have TONS OF EWCM buttttttt.....its tinged with brown discharge (old blood) :( I know TMI but I duno what the heck to do....I guess BD anyway and PRAY it works.....could O'ing make me have brown stuff? I duno whoooooo knows we'll see tho LOL


----------



## RorysMom

Hi, ladies. I'm new here, but I should be testing around the beginning of Thanksgiving week if AF doesn't arrive by the 19th. Two close friends just had babies, and one of them had to have an emergency hysterectomy following her c-section, which is horrifying to me! She's only 25. But she and her baby are healthy, so I guess that's what matters. Anyway, not sure of my chances for this cycle. We're more NTNP than TCC, but think we timed things right for a shot. Now I just have to figure out how to covertly POAS while at my in-laws for the holidays...


----------



## klwcurlyq

How are we all doing ladies? Is it me, or is this 2WW the LONGEST ever! Of course, I'm analyzing every twinge, and backache... :blush: Still hoping for a ton of :bfp:'s for us all on this thread!!! :dust:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Update on me its not good.....

DH has just told me he doesn't want a baby so after 7 months I'm not trying now. I'm thinking around in my head that maybe its a good reason I haven't became pregnant as I don't forsee us working out past today. Thanks everyone for all of your support I really duno what I've done without you all....Kylarsmom....you can just take my name off the list :( its not going to happen ever again for me I'm done trying for life. 

I am going to concentrate on my two little angels and just accept that I'm blessed for the two angels I have that were both given to me by the hands of God :)

God bless everyone and I will be stalking to see you all get those BFP's......see you all later I gotta go to work and I duno how I will make it through my day with tear stained cheeks and tears still streaming down my face :(.....bye all of you and again tons of babydust and Godbless!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Dstnie, did you test?!?
Welcome Rorysmom! Good luck POAS at your in-laws! Do you plan to tell them on Turkey day if its a BFP?
klwcurlyq- it has been long bc its only 1 dpo for me! lol! at least you are getting close!!!!!!! yay!!!!!
Andrea- OMG hun, Idk what to say, that's awful! I'm so sorry! I just pray that whatever happens is God's will, and even though it's hard you are right to focus on your sweet babies! Good luck and stay in touch!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Morning ladies! I believe I'm 1 dpo today! Finally! Although we plan to BD this afternoon during nap time again, one last time, just to cover it! Hopefully that works out, but if not, i think we are good from yest and the day before! SOOOOO happy to finally be in the 2ww again! Gah I sure hope this is it! I'm going to try not to obsess and think of things other than pregnancy so that maybe the next 2 weeks will go by quickly! HA ya right!


----------



## abs07

Even though I'm not in the 2WW just yet, it's already the longest ever!! :wacko:

Not much is going on, just wanted to pop by & say hello & good luck!! 

:dust:


----------



## ready4baby

Bummer for me here, :bfn: at 12dpo, and my temp is a little lower this morning. It would be early for AF to arrive because I usually have a long LP but I guess you never know. I expected the bfn, but it sucks to see it anyway. Does anyone else get that overwhelming feeling like something must be wrong when you don't get pregnant right away? I don't understand why it takes so long....

I wish you all the very best with your cycles!


----------



## loveinbinary

Good morning ladies! Nypage convinced me to pop over here so ta da here I am. Currently sitting at 2-3dpo (cd19) and I'm having really good hopes for this month. Oh and I have been bd'ing everyday since cd4 though we missed cd7,10,14 and 16. Not really certain when I'll test as last month I was so sure we'd caught the egg as I was two weeks late but had only bfns and confirmed by bloods. Of course af showed soon after the blood results came back. So that leaves me with no idea when to test.


----------



## Leeze

I agree, this is the longest 2WW ever and I'm only 3dpo!!!! What I find hard is to carry on with normal stuff, going to work, seeing friends etc and trying to do "normal" stuff!

Andrea - sorry to hear your OH has said he doesn't want a baby right now. That sounds really tough for you. You make sure you've got lots of love around you right now :hugs:


----------



## Starchase

AndreaFlorida said:


> Update on me its not good.....
> 
> DH has just told me he doesn't want a baby so after 7 months I'm not trying now. I'm thinking around in my head that maybe its a good reason I haven't became pregnant as I don't forsee us working out past today. Thanks everyone for all of your support I really duno what I've done without you all....Kylarsmom....you can just take my name off the list :( its not going to happen ever again for me I'm done trying for life.
> 
> I am going to concentrate on my two little angels and just accept that I'm blessed for the two angels I have that were both given to me by the hands of God :)
> 
> God bless everyone and I will be stalking to see you all get those BFP's......see you all later I gotta go to work and I duno how I will make it through my day with tear stained cheeks and tears still streaming down my face :(.....bye all of you and again tons of babydust and Godbless!

Andrea I am so sorry sending big :hugs: & :kiss: honey xxxxxxx


----------



## RorysMom

Kylarsmom: I don't know! I guess I'll go ahead and tell them if it's bfp. I don't think I could keep it to myself...

Andrea: So sorry to hear that... maybe he was just frustrated or something when he said it? Either way, that's awful. GL!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hello Loveinbinary! Glad you popped in! Gah, 2 weeks late and still BFN, that is rough! talk about torture !! Hopefully this month will treat you better!!

Leeze, i know! It's so hard to pretend to be normal when all you can think about is babies and pregnancy!


----------



## Leeze

that's why I'm so pleased to have you guys to share with!!! At least I can feel normal on here because everybody else is obsessed too!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies.. Happy Sunday.. Rorysmom, was it a bfp!?? Hope so! Hope evryones tww is going smoothly and quickly and good luck to all u turkey testers! Safe to say that I can have a holiday drink with my turkey.. I guess that's a plus.. 
It's still hard for me to grasp on to the fact that my egg didn't drop.. Having pcos that's normal I suppose, but knowing now that's what happened... Makes me feel less of a woman sort of.. Am staying positive about it though. Still can o.. We shall see.
Andrea- I'm so sorry to hear that! Hopefully things look up. Sometimes men say things they don't mean, especially if they feel disrespected somehow. They tend to say things to hurt just so they feel better.. I would like to bet that he comes back and apologizes later. I wouldn't initiate it, so he doesn't feel drilled, waitfor him to come around. 
Men have periods to, they're are for 1-4 weeks at a one Nd they happen every 4 months or so..


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylarsmom- I wouldn't have wished it on anyone! I was going absolutely mad. To make matters worse the first test I took was a clearblue and it had the best looking false positive. I was so excited but then test after test came up negative. Fx'd that af gets lost on her way to my house. 

Leeze- you are absolutely right, it's so hard to act normal when all you're thinking is "is this a pg symptom?" "if I'm pg this month I'll be due at this time and I'm this far along" "did we bd enough this time?" "I know it's too early to test but maybe I'll get lucky" and a billion other things that revolve only around the baby we want to be forming as we speak.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi ladies! Welcome Love:)

Ive been saddened by Andreas story:( I hope you guys work it out and he was just blurting stupid things with his stupid mouth...they do that sometimes. We were all over the place this month getting along, fighting, loving, screaming. Swear I went a little coo coo from the EPO. Hang in there Andrea- its worth working through and I bet he does want a baby but is stressed out over it. 

As for everyone else- has ANYONE gotten a BFP yet? ?? lol. I want good news. Im like 4 dpo....nothing interesting here...


----------



## rosababy

Hello, all! This is my first post on a TTC forum. I've read a lot, but never actually posted anything. My dh and I are ttc#1 for the 5th month now, and I'll be testing around Thanksgiving, maybe even on Thanksgiving DAY. It's scary because we'll all either be super pumped at Thanksgiving or super bummed out. I hope we're all crying happy tears! Can I join your group?


----------



## liz_legend

Kylarsmom said:


> did I get every1?

14DPO is Nov 20th for me!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Hello ladies.... I alittle more along in my cycle then this thread but i've made some buddies in the halloween thread so i thought I would jump over there and see how everyone else is doing... :dust: to everyone in this thread... .that would be a great thanksgiving gift!!

GOOD LUCK to all!!


----------



## zucchini

Hi all, I am totally with you... testing on Thanksgiving, on family holiday with in-laws, although we do have our own hotel room so I can poas in private! If I did get a bfp I would not tell anyone, not until well into the new year. 
I am still on a rollercoaster between feeling absolutely positive it is definitely our month, and really desperately sad that it can't possibly work out... burst into tears today at California Tortilla, how embarrassing! I am about 3dpo so there is no way that this was a symptom, just going crazy thinking about it all.
:wacko:


----------



## nypage1981

Hey swepa! Did you ever test? I read some on your thread you posted werent you going to be testing this weekend?


----------



## Swepakepa3

Yes, I tested couldn't resist.... :bfn: but still no :witch: I think she is due tomorrow so we will see. Thanks for asking!!


Good luck


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

ladies, can I have you opinion please? I'm totally a hypocrite here. I work in an adult novelty store. I love working there, because I love to help couples improve their sex life. It's what I'm going to school for, love it! I've sold over a million dollars worth of couples things alone over the past 2 years. Have worked there 4 total. BUT I HATE PORN! HATE IT! I hate selling it, because I know that the men taking it home, probably have a woman who is pissed off!. 
My dh watches it online.. the ones that are like 5 min clips... i tried initiating :sex: earlier, declined because dallas was playing.. but I had to leave for work later.. got home from work, and seriously minutes after i left, he was watching porn! 
I have told him how I felt about it.. Have even tried watching it with him.. if I put one in (gross) he gets up and walks out of the room. When i talk to him about it, his only response is idk.. 
I didn't know about this until after we were married, and have let it stay on the back burner, for the past 2 years.. but really? if i ask you to stop, can you not watch it anymore? 
There was a point in time about 6 months ago that I ended up yelling about it.. he denied me bd for a month and a half.. that isn't the case now, in fact we have GREAT sex.. 
and i feel embarrassed for asking because its personal.. but i figured we talk about a lot more personal things then this... so.. what do you think? 
basically i'm jealous.. i want to bring home a movie where the guy has the hugest (*** that i have ever seen and have him walk in on me watching it.. see how insecure he feels.. 
SRY-have been extremely emotional the past two days, and I can't supress it anymore. 
p.s.-completely off the subject as to why we're here... but idk how to get over it.. or if I can..


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey ladies, just wanted to vent for a moment, DH and I are fighting, he did something really stupid tonight. We havent fought in ages, at least not like a real fight. We got married young and used to fight a lot but have really grown up and matured a lot over the last year or so and really rarely fight. Not to mention tonight 500 something dollars went missing from our checking account and I have no idea how, it says ATM withdrawls, from the ATM we use, but it's still pending. My DH was at a bskb game with a friend tonight and swears he didnt do it. I dont know what to think, he would have no reason to do that and it put us in a big bind, he'd never do that to himself, not to mention I looked through his truck and wallet and couldnt find the money anywhere so i dont think he did it, but it doesnt make sense b/c we both have our credit cards and didn't loose them. I guess I will be calling the bank tomorrow to find out what the crap is going on, not a good thing to loose 500 dollars when Christmas is coming! So that has me like so freakin stressed not to mention we fought b/c he drank and drove tonight, and he KNOWS better. He never does that and I'm so freakin hurt that he could do that, I trusted him to go out with a friend and he blew the responsibilty I thought he had. He has a wife and a son to think about and I cant believe he could be such an idiot. He is in the military so if he gets a DUI he gets demoted and a paycut. I tried stressing these things to him in a nice way but he just was getting upset and went and passed out. We seriously never have problems like this gah this is so frustrating I dont think I can sleep now :/ Anyway, sorry I know this has nothing to do with TTC at all but I had to get this out, I dont want to tell all this to people I know, people judge. GRRR.....


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

you and me both hunny! Totally different reasons though.... i'm sorry that happened to you. Talking to your bank will clear it up tomorrow. I wish you the best on that. I'm not exactly level headed at the moment from me being upset, so i don't have any decent advise.. i'd say put a huge sign on his truck in big black marker that says, I DRINK AND DRIVE REGARDLESS OF THE FACT THAT I HAVE A LOVING WIFE AND YOUNG SON TO TAKE CARE OF... NEXT TIME, I MIGHT DIE OR KILL SOMEONE ELSE, BUT I DON"T CARE.. 
if i saw that on my car, i'd probably not do it again..

i'm really sorry, im in a very bad mood right now.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

giving advise like that is probably why i take medicine lol..


----------



## Kylarsmom

lol- sorry you are not having a good night either. Gah, I just hate it when this crap happens. 90 percent of the time he is a wonderful husband. And then he just goes and does stupid crap like this , and the thing is tomorrow I know he will feel bad, and apologize, but that doesnt help me tonight. I'm the one who has to sit and mope all night, no matter how hard I try not to let it get to me. Men , I swear. We used to have a lot of issues with him lying to me, and it messed up my trust in him A LOT. That hasn't happened in a long time, but there's still that inkling in me that worries that I would never know if he would lie to me about something or not. It sucks , a lot.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

*cyberhug* I hope your night is better and that u don't stay upset all night.. 

Mine doesn't know I'm upset. I figure he knows what I feel and doesn't care how it makes me feel, so it's something I can't change. I'm just insecure about it.. Wish it could change.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I guess I'm lucky because my dh is dumb kind of lol. That's mean but he wouldn't know how to hide something if he tried.. I'm a psychology major, umm.. That means I can read more about a situation than meets the surface.. I'm glad he doesn't feel like he has to hide his *addiction* but I almost wish I didn't know. But I know that would create problems in the future


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I need to stop posting lol. I'm feel mean tonight. *deep breath* on to tomorrow


----------



## kayaen

Hoping for a little turkey =] I'm due the 24th, but I'll be testing between now and then =\ Very much a POAS addict, thank you Dollar Tree =]


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs.- sorry to hear. Hope you feel better about it soon. Idk what is going on, but hopefully it works itself out somehow soon. Sorry to ignore all the other posts ive missed, ill catch up soon i just feel like crap right now i didnt sleep much at all last night and dont feel like reading much right now. Welcome to the newbies and I'll get you on my list soon! Anyone ss yet??


----------



## Starchase

Kylarsmom said:


> Hey ladies, just wanted to vent for a moment, DH and I are fighting, he did something really stupid tonight. We havent fought in ages, at least not like a real fight. We got married young and used to fight a lot but have really grown up and matured a lot over the last year or so and really rarely fight. Not to mention tonight 500 something dollars went missing from our checking account and I have no idea how, it says ATM withdrawls, from the ATM we use, but it's still pending. My DH was at a bskb game with a friend tonight and swears he didnt do it. I dont know what to think, he would have no reason to do that and it put us in a big bind, he'd never do that to himself, not to mention I looked through his truck and wallet and couldnt find the money anywhere so i dont think he did it, but it doesnt make sense b/c we both have our credit cards and didn't loose them. I guess I will be calling the bank tomorrow to find out what the crap is going on, not a good thing to loose 500 dollars when Christmas is coming! So that has me like so freakin stressed not to mention we fought b/c he drank and drove tonight, and he KNOWS better. He never does that and I'm so freakin hurt that he could do that, I trusted him to go out with a friend and he blew the responsibilty I thought he had. He has a wife and a son to think about and I cant believe he could be such an idiot. He is in the military so if he gets a DUI he gets demoted and a paycut. I tried stressing these things to him in a nice way but he just was getting upset and went and passed out. We seriously never have problems like this gah this is so frustrating I dont think I can sleep now :/ Anyway, sorry I know this has nothing to do with TTC at all but I had to get this out, I dont want to tell all this to people I know, people judge. GRRR.....

Oh they are just so stupid and insensitive,... if u can't rant here where can u rant!!! How are things today? $500 oh that wud drive me insane especially as u say just before crimbo its different if he took it out and then apoligised loads but I'd be really worried if he doesn't know either at least the bank will tell u what time it was withdrawn and by who's card...

We have a huge problem with that in the UK people are putting card readers on the ATM machines and then they can clear out ur bank account it is a huge issue but at least the banks here are refunding the withdrawals as it was their machines that were tampered with...

He will be so sorry after is work because he has just sounded like superstar dh through out all our months trying he has just had an off night which they all do even thou it is a bloody stupid one

Big :hugs: & :kiss:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Okay ladies :( I'm here and back and we'll see what happens. I'm feeling so numb.....we fought all day yesterday me and DH :( and well I know why he's been on his man period for 2 weeks.....He knew all this time and didn't tell me he's getting deployed in March. Instead of telling me "I'm not ready for a baby right now" Why didn't he say "I'm going to be deployed when the baby would come??" Why did he have to let us get all worked up to the point I actually LEFT to tell me what was wrong with him. So he freaked out and went mental yesterday and sooo well finally he told me the truth 9 hours into our argument and after I was asked to leave work as I couldn't stop crying. My life has been turned upside down for nothing if he'd just OPENED his mouth.....so please let all your hubby's know just to please talk when something is bothering them or else we duno how the heck to help them cope with whatever it is. My DH all he had to do was TALK instead he chose to yell, scream, call me crazy names to the point I actually told him I wanted a divorce yesterday. We'll see what happens I'm not going to rush back into things....but of course make up :sex: was good LOL....shhh! I didn't say that but anyways I just wanted to let ya all know I'm kind of "accidentally" back here. I told DH that I have been worried for months this would happen and I wanted his little girl or little guy in my belly to rub on so I'd have part of my DH here with me while he's gone. (My two kids are not biologically his) so we want our biological baby. But if I'd only known he were gonna be gone....I wouldn't have gotten so upset with him. I just thought he didn't love me anymore and wasn't attracted to me :( sooooo please by all means SPEAK TO ONE ANOTHER it saves lots of problems down the road...

SO well I duno exactly if I've Ovulated yet....still waiting on my temp tomorrow but we shall see. I told him God's gonna let it happen when the time is right now when "WE" want a baby. Anyways enough of my rant everyone have a wonderful day!

I have a question....has anyone ever had spotting mixed with EWCM and what does that mean? I had it a few days ago...I am not sure if I O'd yet on CD 8 as I normally O on CD12 but I did take ONE day of soy isoflavones and then realized thats not what I wanted to do......sooooo I duno if it caused my cycle to totally mess up or what....as I've spotted this whole cycle so far!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Andrea, sounds like we are all having issues! Good to know you are back in cahoots with us now though! My DH acted out and picked fights about everything before he deployed all 3 times. I know how it feels if you need someone to talk to! 

Well turns out someone stole that money from us. DH called the bank and it came from MY card, not his!! And they stole almost 1,000 now, so my card is shut off, and I have to call the bank and talk to them since it was from my card. This sucks, I hope they take care of it b/c i am soooooooooooo stressed!


----------



## Starchase

Has the bank agreed to return ur money like the UK banks? What a relief though no trust issues there just a mean individual thinking they can steal what is not theres!!! U 2 are amazing ladies I don't know how u do it as the wife of an amazing individual who works to protect us all at the cost of working away from there families I take my hat off to u both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Deployment must be the pits I actually attended a huge rememberance sunday parade on Sunday and I was an emotional wreck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4baby

Wow, girls, I'm sorry a few of you are having such a hard couple of days! I hope this morning has looked brighter for you all. Kylarsmom, will your bank cover the money stolen?

My temp came back up today, 13 dpo, so still in waiting mode. I will not test again until AF; I hate to see a bfn. I have a hard time seeing the faint lines that some girls say they see on posts here...I obsessively stared at my IC yesterday, and I could make out the spot where the positive line is but it didn't seem pink to me. Is that an evap?


----------



## Kylarsmom

I dont know if they are going to cover the money or not, but probably so! They atms have cameras and they are investigating it and should be able to figure out that I was not the one at the atm at those times and days! The bad thing is it could take up to 45 days! I dont know if they will cover the money in the meantime or not, this is soooooo ******** I hate this! At least me and DH have made up and are good, but its been a crazy day. At least it has taken my mind off the 2ww, lol! I didnt even temp this morning b/c I knew it would be pointless, i was up almost all night long! Does anyone know if FF will still confirm O for me in a few days with me skipping a day temping? Looks great Ready4baby!! Cant wait to see what happens with you!!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww my gosh Kylarsmom that is noooooot good :( I pray ya get all your money back. My goodness. I've never been so stressed in all of my life :( its sooo not easy being a military spouse but its soooo a blessing in other ways! Oh muh gosh ready4baby I pray you get your BFP this time!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs.-I can completely understand why you don't like your dh watching porn, I too get insecure at times when I know oh has been taking care of himself instead of allowing me to take care of him. Do you masturbate? And if so what do you use to help yourself finish (stories, toys, ect.)? When it comes to solo sex, men and women tend to get off on different things. Women are more imaginative and often prefer stories or porn with more of an artistic style than just the standard 5 minute clips you mentioned. Men on the other hand, are more visually stimulated which means they need to see it to get off. It has nothing to do with them wanting to be with another woman, or liking the woman they are watching more, it's just the visual aid is what they need to finish. What I can suggest is talking to him, really talking to him not just asking him to stop watching it. I give you kudos for attempting to watch it with him, many women won't. He may get up and walk away because he's embarrassed to have you there with him in what would normally be a private act. Sit him down and talk to him, tell him that it makes you feel really insecure when he watches porn and ask if he could do it less often or at least keep it to where you don't know about it. It wouldn't be fair to just ask him to stop altogether. Another suggestion, which not all women are comfortable with, is to take pictures of yourself naked and playing with yourself for him to have when he wants his solo time. If you are comfortable enough, maybe make a short movie together for him to go back and watch. OH and I have done it several times. Sometimes I'll take a quick racy pic and send it to him to let him know I'm in the mood and he loves it when I do. I'm sorry if I overstepped my bounds, but it's just a suggestion. What I wouldn't advise is trying to make him feel insecure about his size... it's likely to cause your sex life to take a hit. 

Kylarsmom- I'm so sorry to hear that someone has stolen so much money from you. I do hope your bank is going to refund you for that, as I believe they are obligated to. I can only imagine how stressed you must be. Fx'd that everything gets straightened out very soon. 

Andrea- Oh hun, I'm sorry your OH is being deployed. I can only guess that he didn't tell you because he didn't want to worry you. Men don't always see that trying to spare our feelings only makes things worse in the end. Maybe that argument and makeup bd is what was needed to get your bfp. Fx'd that things work out the way they are meant to and hopefully he'll have a little one to work hard at coming home to. 

It seems the rest of us are having OH troubles too. OH and I got into it briefly last night before bed, which meant no bd for me :[ Hopefully we are all doing better today. I'm only 4-5dpo so I can't say there is any new or exciting symptoms here. We bd's practically every day so far, so I'm really hoping for a holiday bfp. Fx'd to all you ladies and tons and tons of baby dust!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

It should still confirm it as long as it wasn't your "dip" day for O day.....it shouldn't make a difference. I'm trying to figure out what my body is doing.....I've not gotten a positive OPK yet and I normally am positive for 3 days before my O day which is normally CD 12 so maybe I'm annovulatory this month? Unless there is a chance on CD 8 I did O since my OPK was nearly positive I guess there is always that slight chance right?


----------



## Deethehippy

Kylarsmum and AndreaFlorida, i am so sorry you are both going through tough times at the moment, i hope you both are able to work through things and i am sure both relationships will be ok :)

I have been avoiding the forum a bit as i have had some health issues (which i still have not sorted out yet) but i think they are very probably down to anxiety and stress, i think the disappointment each month with TTC has tipped my balance :( 
Anyway i am trying to take my mind off it with other stuff and trying not to chart or anything, just go with the flow and sort myself out.

It sucks to build your hopes up so much each month and then just sit there crying staring at a negative pee stick or AF :(
Anyway i am with you guys in this thread but i am trying not to dwell :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well DH I kind of explained how I've been completely worried about him deploying and how I do want another baby no matter what happens. This morning I got a little more detailed with him....I said I just want a "part of you with me when your gone" as in the baby bump, since it would be our first baby together. I just pray it works out but I've got my doubts with my cycle as screwy as it is this time around I guess anything is possible when God's in control right? Soooo I told him what if "something happens" like not you die or anything but you get "hurt really bad" or go through "radiation" or something that hurts it even more for us. Then you'll be upset you didnt just let it happen....I told him but you pushing me off the other night that really hurt my libido more than you will EVER know and my self esteem went through the floor I've never been so depressed in all of my life


----------



## ready4baby

Thank you girls! I had no PMA at all this weekend when I started having cramping, but it was brief and went away. I'm kinda back to just wait & see how it goes...you never know. :)

loveinbinary, i like your advice! Give him video of you to take care of things! But don't be surprised that he'll still be online searching...most of them do. :shrug:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Glad to see you back Dee, hope you are doing alright and trying not to stress! Thank you ladies so much for all your support and not judging, that's so important to me! And I hope you did O andrea, or will soon! Maybe you will just O late, its not too late yet!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Wow! Sorry to hear about all the DH issues going on! 

Andrea- So sorry to hear about DH's deployment. Hopefully you will have that BFP to love on while he is gone.

Kylarsmom- WOW! I would be DONE if $1000 came up missing from my checking!! I dont know how you are managing to keep so calm about it! Keep your head up!


The wicked witch has finally been kicked out! Woot! I am praying that I dont have another one for 9mths! Lol! DH and I bd last night and will get it in at least every other night until the end of my cycle just to be sure that we catch O. Hubby is super excited about that! Lol!


----------



## nypage1981

What is with these men?!?! 

Mine's been on the fritz this too....ive been super aggrivated with him and even found myself hoping last night that im NOT preggers right now cuz he made me so grrrrrrrr. We are fine now since we never really let it go for long but I wouldnt say we are happily frolicking together or anything. 

4 or 5 dpo- boring. Nothing going on here....i do have bouts of light cramping every day but thats not always that abnormal. My bb's arent as sore as usual but they are a tad so possibly the really sore is still coming. Otherwise I feel pretty good and normal. Hope everyones doing better!~!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea I duno I'd be definitely outta pocket for $1000 :( ouchers....thats a LOT of money :(....I'm soooo sorry Kylars :( 

I'm okay just waiting to see when my O is coming LOL.....excited but nervous at the same time....and wondering how i'll do having a baby while DH is over fighting for us. Just crazy.....but I'm sure I'd do great. I couldn't imagine having his new born baby when he gets off that plane....what a JOY that would be to give him a HUGE present :) when he comes home. Hes just worried something may go wrong :(


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage- haha frolicking, thats great! bahaha!

Andrea- I had DS when DH was in iraq, he didnt meet his son til he was 2 months old. was rough, but we dealt. he at least got to be here the first 5 months of the pregnancy, and we found out the sex of the baby the weekend before he deployed, it was so amazing! left him with a great feeling!


----------



## nypage1981

Wow thats so neat Kylar! Does he still have the threat of deployment? My neighbor was just deployed in Sept and going to be gone for a very very long time:( I feel so bad for the mother and her 3 small children but me and my OH are doing all we can to take care of them. Hope you get your BFP by march Andrea. That would make it easier and give you something to concentrate on while he is gone i bet!


----------



## abs07

Wow, its definitely in the air with these men! DH and I got into it yesterday - something stupid but made me so mad. And we are both too stubborn for one of us to give in! Grrrrrr.....

This is a week of positive thoughts (I hope!) :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

wow that is really crazy, at least im not the only one!! 

no he will not have to deploy again! he is on recruiter duty and its non deployable! he had done 3 tours over there, which is more than his fair share! we are glad to have him stay put now!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Understand that! I am hoping this will be it there is a small chance they could send guys from another base and not my DH's group which would be a blessing :) as I so wanna know why I cannot get pregnant. DH did reschedule his appt. for his sample for next week...so hopefully we will know soon whats going on!


----------



## Kylarsmom

great hope you find out some answers!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

What do you all think? Almost there!
 



Attached Files:







POSITVEOPK.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## liz_legend

KylarsMom,

My dad has had money gone from his account before. It turned out that some gas stations near him were "swiping" the cards in a *special* reader and then it'd like copy the card or something.....

Since then, my dad ALWAYS pays at the pump and avoids handing over his cards to attendants as much as humanly possible!


----------



## purplerose

Yep Andrea looks like your ready to DTD :D Good Luck this time hun. FXed.


----------



## AustinGurrl

Hi ladies... new to the board. Hubs & I have been TTC for little over a year... Really anxious due to our age.. Both 38. Did our 3rd round of IUI this month and I am now 7 days post-IUI/O... we shall see...

Can't test with POAS per Dr (had a HSG injex), so will just have to wait for blood test after Thanksgiving. Anyone have any advice/expereince with HSG shots & POAS? Will be at inlaws for holiday & will be difficult to test... assuming no period.

Trying to be hopeful, the last 2 mos were hard. Anyone on this waitlist do IUI? Thanks for sharing your stories!


----------



## Dstnie

Sorry I was gone over the weekend! And I'm sorry to hear that so many of you are having issues with your DH's. My DH and I are actually getting along great these days, but it isn't always this way. Comforting to know that we aren't the only ones with issues. That couple that you admire and look up to - they have issues just like the rest of us!

So for my update - tested again on 11 dpo and BFN! I swear I feel like I'm pregnant - but having never been before, I don't really know. Has anyone been pregnant or known someone who tested negative on 11 dpo or later but then ended up with a positive? I don't want false hope, just wondering...

Kylarsmom, so sorry to hear about the money! You'll have to let us know what happened or if they catch the guys that stole it from you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Gonna do another OPK tonight when I get home its going to be really late....but it shall be fun :) I told DH he'd have to wake in the middle of the night. He says lets go for it now that I explained how I felt about him gonna be gone and I want his little one in my belly :) to feel great about it and show the baby off :) lol....I'll be fine without him and I can't wait to give him the little one he always dreamt about :) He was honestly just SCARED and I finally explained to him its okay and normal to be scared....even I am scared at times thinking of 3 babies :) but I love my kids and wouldn't mind having more beautiful babies!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Andrea - they look very promising OPKs - definitely time to take that making up with your DH that one step further!

Kylarsmom - what a bummer about your money. I had that a few years ago where someone stole my chequebook in the post and they tried to take £3000. Luckily I noticed straight away because I couldn't get any money out from the ATM but it still took me a couple weeks to get it sorted and what really surprised me was the bank's attitude to it. Like, someone tried to pay this into an account so surely they would be able to trace it - but they didn't seem to care too much about it - I thought this was crazy!

I've been having little twinges today, in my right ovary (or thereabouts). I know it's really early but I'm hoping it's a good sign that there's some fertilising going on right now!

My OH is away in Chicago for 5 days, and much as I miss him, it's actually quite nice to just hang out with my cat and watch trashy TV (I'm catching up on season 2 of True Blood, he's not so keen on that kinda thing!!)

Lots of baby dust everyone xx


----------



## nypage1981

Leeze- LOVE true blood! We are out of the seasons that we can rent so now hafta wait until another comes out on video and i miss it. 
Your daughter is very cute- how old is she? Wonder if you hubs is getting snowed on? We got a beating on saturday with snow up in Mpls.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Leeze said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Andrea - they look very promising OPKs - definitely time to take that making up with your DH that one step further!
> 
> Kylarsmom - what a bummer about your money. I had that a few years ago where someone stole my chequebook in the post and they tried to take £3000. Luckily I noticed straight away because I couldn't get any money out from the ATM but it still took me a couple weeks to get it sorted and what really surprised me was the bank's attitude to it. Like, someone tried to pay this into an account so surely they would be able to trace it - but they didn't seem to care too much about it - I thought this was crazy!
> 
> I've been having little twinges today, in my right ovary (or thereabouts). I know it's really early but I'm hoping it's a good sign that there's some fertilising going on right now!
> 
> My OH is away in Chicago for 5 days, and much as I miss him, it's actually quite nice to just hang out with my cat and watch trashy TV (I'm catching up on season 2 of True Blood, he's not so keen on that kinda thing!!)
> 
> Lots of baby dust everyone xx

Thanks, it's crazy that this stuff has happened to so many people! I'm really hoping they get it straightened out soon!

YAY! A true blood lover like me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I looooooove Eric ;)


----------



## Kylarsmom

liz_legend said:


> KylarsMom,
> 
> My dad has had money gone from his account before. It turned out that some gas stations near him were "swiping" the cards in a *special* reader and then it'd like copy the card or something.....
> 
> Since then, my dad ALWAYS pays at the pump and avoids handing over his cards to attendants as much as humanly possible!

OMG wow... that is crazy!! I always pay at the pump... good thing i guess! idk how this happened but i hope they find out! crooks, i swear!!

Andrea, that OPK is looking great! See, you were soooo down and I told you it was coming!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hi Austins girl and welcome to the board! IUI sounds very stressful, I hope it works for you! Can't wait to find out! 

Dstnie, I have been pregnant before, but I wasn't officially TTC with my son so I didnt even test until after I missed AF, so I can't help you out there. But I can tell you that i felt VERY pregnant 2 cycles ago, and was convinced i felt exactly like i did when i was pregnant with my son, but i wasnt. sometimes i wonder if i actually had had a fertilized egg that didnt implant, but who knows. Just becareful, i am the queen of SS, but i dont trust those symptoms anymore, bc after 2 months of major pregnancy symptoms and no BFP, ive learned the symptoms dont mean anything!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh I love eric too...not so much the main guy...cant remember his name but Eric has my vote to get with Sooki:) 

Go get em Andrea! GL!! 

Kylar- im just glad it didnt turn out to be worse...you know, finding out your hubby did do something with the money and lied? RIght? This is better than that maybe!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Nypage, oh yes DH is def off the hook! I didnt think he would take out that much money, that is insane! It messes him up too bc it is OUR account! It just didnt make sense how that could happen! 

Ya I dont like the main guy either , Bill. But Eric, OMG he is yummmmmmy! I cant wait for the new season!


----------



## nypage1981

I have a question for ya'll- each month I get very sore bb's after ovulation until AF arrives and this is how i normally know im not preggers. That happens every month, and they hurt baaaad! This time they are slightly sore but not much...and I cant remember if its just too early for them to hurt bad, im 5 dpo, or could it be the EPO i took this month? Or the true question.....maybe its different because its my lucky month! Idk...tell me what you think!


----------



## Kylarsmom

ugh idk, i was thinking the same thing today.we have only been trying 3 cycles but the last 2 my boobs hurt all the way from O to AF, adn I wasn't. but i dont ever remember that happening before TTC. So that's weird to me. And they are slightly hurting now ;( so maybe not a good thing for me... but honestly, i have no clue what to tell you b/c i am wondering the same thing... poooooooo


----------



## nypage1981

Lol. the things we obsess over huh? Its hard because I heard EPO can help breast pain...so im like, well would they be doing their normal hurting right now if I didnt take that or are they not hurting because im implanting and my AF isnt going to come? I need to stop. Im going to bruise them if I continue to accost them trying to decipher if they are hurting or not!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I had 4 pgs of catching up to do. Thank you for all the comforting words. An I'm sorry to hear that everyone is having issues of some sort, glad they're starting to resolve. :) 

Check out my chart.. I had a temp dip again over past two days so I'm hoping for o soon. I'm going to buy An opk tonight when I get off work. I wish I could be in the few with you all
Only thing I have going on is continued creamy cm. Cervix remains high and closed though :( I'm hoping it'll at least wink at me once so I can get a spermie in there lol.
Nips have been tingling since yest.. Anyon hav that before o? 

Ahh I hate waiting for o..


----------



## rosababy

mrs., that's a huge dip! did you take your temp late on saturday? don't forget that sunday was the time change. mine was off, too, and of course that's right around when i was supposed to o, so i'm not exactly sure when i o'd now. i wish our temps looked like they do in the books!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I took it at 8 when I normally at 7 so I kept the time change in mind, and my temp stayed the same as the day before. I'm really good at taking them between 7:00-7:30am. So maybe this dio will turn out to be o. The wierd sensation in my nips has me wondering not to mention I can smell everything. That's back. So since my eggy didn't release prior it will now. No fertile cm. Just creamy white/ starting to get watery. Hubby has mondays and we both have Tuesdays off together so I'm positive we will get some good :sex: in. 
I was in such a foul mood last night, he could tell but whm he called me on my lunch break he asked me if everything was ok he could tell something was on my mind, I told him that everything is ok.. I think he was expecting me to get upset with him.. But I told him everything is fine.. And I think it turned him on that I didn't gripe at him cuz he came home and practically tore my clothes off. I liked the way that bad attitude ended lol
But I hope I drop an egg soon!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Not to mention my temp has dipped down to same temp it was when I thought I was o'ing last time.. Fingers x'd!!!


----------



## zucchini

Hi everyone, I have sure missed out on a lot in a few days! Glad to hear that issues seem to be working themselves out. I cried all over my DH yesterday as well but it was nothing he did, just my hormones going crazy I think! Hope everyone is feeling OK now :hugs:

Dstnie you asked about being 11dpo with a negative test - this happened to me with my daughter, it did not show up BFP until 18dpo (and I have a 24 day cycle!) 

AustinGurrl I am doing IUI too! This is my first cycle but I understand it can take a few rounds to kick in. I am 4dpo, I had the trigger shot too but don't know how it will affect the poas process. Join the club testing with the in-laws around at Thanksgiving! Hope we both get our IUI bfps this month!

Leeze - hooray for trashy TV!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Just checked cm bc I started feeling watery.. I have a hint of fertile cm it stretches about a cm before breaking cervix is really high so hopefully this could be it. 

Does anyone checking cervix notice that it's pointy towards the bottom? The opening is above that and faces the front of the vaginal wall.. Ie known my cervix is tilted.
Advise on best positions to bd tonight to work around that?


----------



## RorysMom

How's everyone doing tonight? I missed a lot between yesterday and today! Hope everyone's dilemmas continue to get worked out. 

I'm starting to think that maybe my cycle will be messed up again this month and maybe DH and I didn't BD enough at the time right time... I'm regularly 31 days, but last month had tons of symptoms and was absolutely convinced I was PG and ended up having a 41 day cycle. I don't chart or temp or anything, so now I'm wondering if I O'd later than I thought this month because maybe my cycle won't be 31 days again... Ugh! Being in limbo at the in-laws will not be fun. Either way, I'm feeling zero symptoms and not very optimistic.

Oh, whoever asked about testing bfp later than expected, my mom got bfps late with me and my brother. With him, it was 11 weeks. With me, 6. Not that that's normal or anything, but if you're looking for a shred of hope...


----------



## RorysMom

I should have mentioned my mom got a blood test at 4 weeks because she was certain she was pg with me and it came back neg. Didn't confirm til another blood test at 6 weeks.


----------



## ready4baby

OMG! I've had light AF type cramps the last three afternoons and pretty much thought I was out, but this morning at 14dpo my temp shot up 1/2 degree! :happydance: I was prepared for AF, especially with a BFN at 12dpo, but I can't help it--I'm completely excited now!! What could possibly cause it to shoot up besides....? I'm not a big symptom spotter but aside from the cramping, I've got sensitive nips (which is out of the ordinary) and that's about it. EEEK

Nypage, youre in Minnesota? I grew up there and am headed back next week for turkey day. Hopefully with good news...


----------



## Kylarsmom

chart looks great ready4baby!! when are you going to test again?


----------



## loveinbinary

Oh my this thread moves fast. I swear you blink and another 4 pages magically appear lol. Oh and I really got into it last night. That's two nights in a row without bd so I'm losing hope for this month. He apologized and rubbed my back till I fell asleep, but I just wasn't in the mood to attempt make up sex. I'm hoping for a better day today for all of us. There must be something in the air making all us ladies have it out with our oh. 

This morning I'm not feeling all that well. Woke up extremely nauseous and quite thirsty, which of course made me feel worse. I'm not sure if I would call it a symptom or not. I noticed yesterday my breasts were more veiny than I recall but I imagine it would be too early for symptoms. I'm just feeling all out of sorts today.


----------



## ready4baby

I think if my temp is still up in the morning, I'll test. I dunno if my ICs are good enough--do you guys think they're accurate? Somehow I had hoped for a more romantic way to tell DH the test results than a wednesday morning before work, but :shrug: , I'll take it I guess. IF my temp is still up that is. FX...

How many dpo are you, loveinbinary?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I finally O'd in my sleep I'm assuming I woke up with slight crampiness....but its nearly gone now! I got home at around 12:40 this morning and woke DH up and well hehe....got me some :sex: sooooo happy I got it on the RIGHT day this time! Lets pray his swimmies catch my eggy! I want his darn baby LOL! Oh and YES MY TEMP DIPPED BIG TIME!


----------



## abs07

Rorysmom - that happened to me too! I was always about 32 days and last month I was 6 days late. I thought for sure I was pregnant but then she came late. It totally sucks!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

loveinbinary.. how many DPO are you?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ready4baby- your chart looks great. I had a temp spike up .5 degrees this morning. Don't know if I o'd if I did thenjim definitely lacking in the ewcm.. We'll see though..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://pregnancy.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Can_You_Ovulate_Twice_in_One_Cycle can't stop reading that info on there LOL..... ehhhh I'm so tired I had to work soooooo late then get up and get the kiddo off to school. I just wanna sleep in :( Thinking of making coffee which I normally dont do......but I gotta do something to wake me up or I'm gonna fall asleep!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:thumbup:Okay I must have totally missed my surge on my OPK's.....but well at least we BD right before I would have had a positive we BD at 1 am ;) so maybe that was good enough and we BD the night before sooooo lets FX this works this time!!!

The last OPK I just took today at around 8:30 am!!!:happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Herearemyopks.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Zombers

I'll be testing the day of Thanksgiving.


----------



## loveinbinary

Since I dint use opks and I don't temp I can't be 100% sure when I ov'd. But going by my af calendar that adjusts itself if my cycles are longer or shorter than normal, I should be about 5-6 dpo so I can't imagine it's anything worth considering at this point. 

Ready4baby- good luck testing in the morning!! I want to hear a bfp!!

Andrea- woot on ov'ing!! Better take advantage of oh the next couple days just to be sure you catch it!! Fx'd and baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea...I can't wait for everyones BFP's I love to see them happen its AMAZING!


----------



## nypage1981

Hey ladies! I sometimes fear im missing something on here because this thread flies:) 

Ready4baby thats exciting that you grew up here! Where inMN? We got our butts handed to us by snow this last saturday! It was the very first snowfall, im talkin no flurries whatsoever, then BAM we are in a shit storm! I think the week before it hit 60's in temp....MN weather for ya its all over. Kinda like us women:)


----------



## nypage1981

Andrea- you did it perfect timing!!! Glad you caught it:) GL to you! now you are 1 dpo officially?:


----------



## Kylarsmom

~Thanksgiving Testers~

Kylarsmom
AndreaFlorida
Mommy V
Ready4baby
StillWaiting
MiBebe
Zucchini
Mrs.Iwnamkabb
Leeze
Klwcurlyq
Sma1588
BrandysBabies
Deethehippy
Starchase
monroea
roadbump31
waitin4astork
Lovingmybaby
nypage1981
leigh331
Sideways 8
abs07
Dstnie
junemomma09
Rorysmom
Kayaen
AustinGurrl
Liz_legend
Rosababy
Zombers
loveinbinary

Come on :bfp:s!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good job andrea, glad you are back in the game!


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Ready4baby thats exciting that you grew up here! Where inMN? We got our butts handed to us by snow this last saturday! It was the very first snowfall, im talkin no flurries whatsoever, then BAM we are in a shit storm! I think the week before it hit 60's in temp....MN weather for ya its all over. Kinda like us women:)

Haha, yeah the weather is rough. Toughens us up right? I'm in NH now, not nearly as cold here even though we have a full winter. I grew up in Minneapolis & then Apple Valley. Have a big fam, so they're scattered all over out there and I'm back several times a year to visit. Hopefully with great news this time! What about you?


----------



## Swepakepa3

What's the best pregnancy test to take??? I took a clearblue And it was negative but still no :witch: yet and it's late.... What should I try....


----------



## nypage1981

Ooooh I hope you have great news also! I started in Lino Lakes and finished growing up in Coon Rapids.....now ive been in Anoka. Do you know of any of that? And no, we are not all hicks in Anoka:) For some reason i'd expect New Hampshire to be worse for the winter weather! Not sure why, spose its hard to beat MN:) Unless you go to Fargo i suppose. Cant wait til you test in the am. Hope its good!


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Ooooh I hope you have great news also! I started in Lino Lakes and finished growing up in Coon Rapids.....now ive been in Anoka. Do you know of any of that? And no, we are not all hicks in Anoka:) For some reason i'd expect New Hampshire to be worse for the winter weather! Not sure why, spose its hard to beat MN:) Unless you go to Fargo i suppose. Cant wait til you test in the am. Hope its good!

I know all of those towns...my brother lived in Anoka for many years! So cool that we're from the same area :)

Thank you so much!! I bought Answer tests at lunch instead of using my ICs tomorrow. I have no idea if they are a good brand, other than something I saw on FF about accuracy. Swepakepa3, I dunno what the best choice is...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Goodluck everyone this is getting really really exciting :).....I think tomorrow will be OFFICIALLY 1dpo ;) soooo I'm hanging in there. I'm crampy and well my tummy is upset I'm assuming from all the getting upset the other day and then back to normal and still a little worried etc. But I know in my heart everything with me and DH is going to be okay :) I hope everyone else and their DH's are doing MUCH BETTER! Its their man periods!


----------



## nypage1981

That is so neat ready! Weird coincidence to find someone from around here on this site huh? Are you flying next weekend or driving? I know its far but some people avoid the airports for thanksgiving! 
I dunno much about different preggo tests....ive been preggo 3 times and each time when I thought, "hey I should test" they were always positive...i just used whatever there was at the moment probably cheapest in the store.....I am keeping my fingies crossed for you 2 hope tommorrow you've got great news!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies! Just hangin out over here.. Waiting for a sign. Lol its kind of fun hubby and I hav the day off work together. We only get two nights a week to sleep in the same bed together. That's mon and tues. Those are his days off. Mine are tues And Fridays. So Tuesday is our only day off together.. Crazy schedule, but we've been doing this for about a year and a half now.. Anywhoo.. Rootin for y'all on the sidelines here!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

swepakepa3 said:


> what's the best pregnancy test to take??? I took a clearblue and it was negative but still no :witch: Yet and it's late.... What should i try....

frer


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Hi ladies! Just hangin out over here.. Waiting for a sign. Lol its kind of fun hubby and I hav the day off work together. We only get two nights a week to sleep in the same bed together. That's mon and tues. Those are his days off. Mine are tues And Fridays. So Tuesday is our only day off together.. Crazy schedule, but we've been doing this for about a year and a half now.. Anywhoo.. Rootin for y'all on the sidelines here!!!

I totally know that feeling :( its hard but its making the money without daycare in my situation :) DH comes home and an hour later I go to work soooo I make them dinner to go to work LMAO. Then I come home and wake DH up and we may DTD depending soooooo I totally UNDERSTAND but I'm off Tomorrow night and Thursday night YAY so no waking him up those nights :) I can get what I want when I want it LMFAOOOOOO!!


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> That is so neat ready! Weird coincidence to find someone from around here on this site huh? Are you flying next weekend or driving? I know its far but some people avoid the airports for thanksgiving!
> I dunno much about different preggo tests....ive been preggo 3 times and each time when I thought, "hey I should test" they were always positive...i just used whatever there was at the moment probably cheapest in the store.....I am keeping my fingies crossed for you 2 hope tommorrow you've got great news!!

Totally weird coincidence... :thumbup: I've done the drive before, but I'm flying.  Apparently they pat down your crotch at the airport now? WTF? Not looking forward to that part.

I guess I bought the cheap on sale test today :blush: so I dunno that it was the best... thanks for the support and I have my FX for you too!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

<~~Trying not to buy any more tests but I do have a digital left from last cycle :) So I'm trying not to test until at least 10-11 dpo!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- if you are lonely you could always go through the airport security with a robe on to get some jollies:) haha im kidding. Saw that joke on FB today and got a little giggle. I dont agree with the pat down but if it makes them believe they are upping security I guess whatever. You do have the choice of full body scans but I work in radiology and altho they claim the radiation isnt harmful at all, I wouldnt trust that entirely especially when TTC because for us, any radiation is harmful and we have to be closely monitored. But just my opinion. Id take the gross pat down I guess!


----------



## loveinbinary

It's becoming a full time job keeping up with this thread lol. Soon we are going to have to start a new thread as this one is getting soooo long. I have a frer and and answer brand test to take when the time comes. I'm not feeling very confident this month and I'm not sure why. Assuming I am 5-6 dpo like my calendar predicts, when would I start experiencing any possible pg symptoms?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Im not too hopeful this month either, but i'm only 3 dpo. i just feel exactly like i have the last 2 cycles , so i feel, why would this one be any different?


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar- im hopeful for you this month! You had such awesome EWCM.


----------



## nypage1981

Love- uisually after miss AF. But anything past 6 dpo could be possible technically since you are past typical implantation time. They do say though that most symptoms you feel are because HCG is causing hormones to fluctuate and there should be enough HCG by then for positive HPT. So my thoughts are- if you feel symptoms, should be getting +HPT. Thats why i try not to SS. Altho the woman who wants a baby in me ALWAYS ends up SS. Sucks!!!


----------



## ready4baby

Kylarsmom, 3 dpo is too early for implantation or symptoms of any kind, regardless of how similar it feels to the last couple of months! You have every reason to hope this is the cycle for you...

If all else fails, we can take nypage's advice and head to the airport for a little feel-good rub down. :winkwink:


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm determined not to test until at earliest the 25th, but that really depends on if I'm having any real symptoms. If not I'll probably wait till af is a couple days late. After last month I'm afraid to test even if I am late and I certainly won't be using clearblue anytime soon. 

As for the airport, I'd tell them that if they are going to be grabbing around my bits they best make it worth my while.


----------



## ready4baby

:haha: :haha:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi

I feel like I've missed so much on this thread. I might have to give up my job during the day so I can keep up!! Isn't it funny how much we symptom spot? I'm only 5dpo and already I'm thinking I'm feeling twinges in my right ovary area! I dunno how much of this is psychological as I'm sure it's too early. But, I'm also with you - Kylarsmom - there's part of me that feels like it won't happen this month. I'm trying really hard to stay positive but it's not easy

Nypage - thanks for your comments about my photo. I have to admit, this is actually a computer generated image from a website where you put in a pic of you and your OH and they show you what your baby would look like! I put it there to inspire me last month when I was feeling low. Like, I know she's not real but somehow it helps me to keep going and stay focused when I think she could be a real person one day (or a male version of her!). It's funny because the image does actually look quite like both of us!

I'm going to get acupuncture tomorrow so I'm really excited about that - has anyone else tried it? xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well......I've just had an issue :( I've apparently got a tummy bug or either this is really due to me ovulating because I read up info on it :( I've got diarrhea :( bad! Almost bad enough to call the doctor.....I felt like I was gonna start my period for some reason and then now my tummy is all hurting and crampy :( this is AWFUL :(

I have diarrhea when I am due to ovulate, is that normal? 
Yes, it's due to the surge of estrogen around the time of ovulation. Many women also get diarrhea at the end of their cycle or at the onset of AF. 

https://www.fertilinet.com/frequentlyaskedquestions.htm#I have diarrhea when I am due to ovulate, is that normal?

Thats where I found that....anyone else EVER had this? This is so not normal for me and OMG I'm feeling soooo awful :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Leeze-what's that website u mentioned in your last post


----------



## nypage1981

Oh! Well your future child will be very cute then:) How long have you been TTC? Funny you say quit your job to keep up here, I dont work many days during the week but have had to try and not read BNB so often during the day otherwise my house work suffers! It gets addicting though if you are home all day and just leave your browser on this site...always coming back to check:) 
I havnt tried acupuncture but lol81 does it and shes got a blog that mentions some about it....have you got a special person that does this on women to help with conception? Hope it works for you! 

And on the airport pat down- im betting its not worth our while but some of those men....UGH. I can just imagine how they think patting down women is so worth their while:( Yuck.


----------



## Leeze

the website is called morphthing https://www.morphthing.com/

You know, I've been tempted to go back on and see what my babies would look like if I had them with Johnny Depp or Brad Pitt instead of my OH. Just weighing up all options!!

We're on our 11th month of TTC. I got a BFP in June but sadly m/c at 5.5 weeks. I've been desperately hard trying to get it again and keep thinking it's coming then that dreaded AF comes and spoils it all!!

the acupuncturist I'm going to is based in a fertility clinic so I'm hoping that it's good. I haven't met the person who will be doing it yet, but I had an assessment at the clinic last week and I was really impressed - so hopefully it will be good and not too painful!!

Andrea - sorry to hear about your diarrhea - I've not experienced this around ovulation time but do get it sometimes when AF comes. Funny, I can be a little bit constipated around O time - I've noticed that the last couple of months. And then this month when I did manage to go that's when I got the EWCM!!!! I hope this is a good sign and it means this is a good strong egg for you and it's not a tummy bug :happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its getting so bad I'm thinking I'm going to have to make a trip to the ER 8 times in 2 hours :( it can't be good :(


----------



## nypage1981

Andrea-any time our hormones are doing anything we can get diarrhea! Mine is also around AF usually with those icky AF cramps.....Im sure this isnt anything to worry about- Its a shame but it too shall pass!

Oh, and Leeze- we should both do one with Depp. He's been my favorite since Edward Scissorhands! haha. I was so young too. 
Sorry about the MC:( Been there done that a year ago. Its so hard. Mine was thought to be 9 weeks but had been gone since 6. I let that go naturally and was so traumatic that I almost gave up on babies. Once my hormones let me think again I realized that loss made me want a baby more so here I am...a year later. GAAAH. Come on EPO and vitamin B= Please please help me this month. I need a miracle.


----------



## nypage1981

Andrea- i'd give it time to subside a tad first.....diarrhea isnt bad unless you are dehydrated. Try have OH get you some anti diahrrea medicine and fluids. I think you'd rather be running to the bathroom in the privacy of your own home rather than down the hallway of a cold ER.....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm getting dehydrated thats all I'm worried about :( as soon as DH comes home I'm gonna lay down and pray I get better I gotta be at work in 2 and a half hours :( God I can't miss work again that would be horrid :(

I've taken 4 immodium and its done nothing for me :( Its almost seeming like things are getting worse and the cramps are much worse than earlier :(


----------



## RorysMom

Leeze said:


> You know, I've been tempted to go back on and see what my babies would look like if I had them with Johnny Depp or Brad Pitt instead of my OH. Just weighing up all options!!

That's hilarious. I know what I will be doing later this evening! What a fun distraction!


----------



## AustinGurrl

Kylarsmom said:


> Im not too hopeful this month either, but i'm only 3 dpo. i just feel exactly like i have the last 2 cycles , so i feel, why would this one be any different?

I know exactly how you feel... its hard to stay positive when you just don't see or feel anything different... I have had no unusual symptoms, just sore boobs/sensitive nips... have had really bad gas, tho... don't think that's related... LOL... :growlmad:

Hope your day goes better & thanks for adding me to the list! 

Anyone know how I would add a pic to my profile?


----------



## leigh331

I have a question for everyone...this might be tmi... :) 

I am due for af on friday...I just want to the bathroom and had 2 drops of old looking blood when I wiped. Nothing on my underwear, it was just when I wiped. Literally 2 drops....

Think its implantation bleeding or the start of an early period?? ?:(


----------



## Leeze

That sounds like it could well be implantation bleeding, Leigh! Fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## nypage1981

Leigh- thats a tricky one! I hope its good news but i've read also that spotting within 4-5 days of suspected AF is most likely not related to IB.....but seriously, who believes everything they read online! GL to you and hope it is- btw, i think if you are due friday you could just test now....


----------



## leigh331

I tested yesterday and it was negative...I'm still keeping my fingers crossed, but I'm guessing its gonna be a BFN :(


----------



## ready4baby

Leigh, if you think you implanted today, you couldn't get a + result for at least a couple of days from now. I think implantation usually happens at 7-10dpo (which your ticker says you are). I guess what I'm saying is don't count yourself out!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Stay positive!!! never count yourself out until the offficial AF :witch: arrives..... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh good luck Leigh! Fingers double crossed for everyone! And I know what you mean about addicting I am on here through out the day. I must say, you ladies know far more than all but one person aside from dh. And there are some things they don't know. It's always nice to hear feedback from others who feel the same way and talk about it


----------



## loveinbinary

Lol nypage. I think you are the reason we become poas-holics. You are telling everyone to test lol.


----------



## rosababy

Holy cow, one day of not being online and I'm 10 pages behind!! Leeze, my mom mentioned to me that her acupuncturist claims that she has 100% success rates with fertility...I'm going to give it a month or so, and then try one myself. Let us know if it works! 

I wish my charts looked like everyone else's. I must be a "slow riser" because there are definitely high and low temps, but no one day that is obviously an o day, which is totally annoying. I don't have it online (just on my iPod), so I can't post it. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Kylarsmom

wow now i know what you guys are talking about ive been gone for a few hours and had 4 pages to read! lol! I feel so special that my thread is so POPULAR ;) ;) ;)

I am totally trying that baby morphing website! although i already have a child so its kinda different, but i'd like to see if it looks like him! haha! and Leeze i totally thought that really was your kid this whole entire time!

Sorry bout the horrid diarrhea Andrea- I don't usually get it that bad, but i had it after O a couple of months ago!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

My ovaries feel like they're in overdrive right now. . .


----------



## Swepakepa3

This is definately a good Buddy group.. I am not even in the same point in my cycle as the people in this thread but everyone if very supportive and helpful!! If the dreaded :witch: does happen to come it just might push me into this group, which i definately would not mind!

Thanks for all the support ladies, its really appreciated.... I don't have many people to talk to outside of this forum so it helps soooo much! :thumbup::happydance::hugs::friends:


----------



## Kylarsmom

I know how you feel! These ladies are much more supportive than my couple of "real" friends that know about this!! Well, one of them is great, but I just feel like I bug them all the time about it and I hate sounding psychotic to my friends, but i love being able to vent on here, and the great part is people actually read it and care, and try to help! I love BNB!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ditto! I'm excited right now can't wait to :sex: later :) hope somethings happening in there *rubs tum tum*


----------



## RorysMom

Leeze, I have wasted so much time this evening on that morphthing site! It's addictive!

Having lots of cm suddenly, and now I'm wondering if AF is coming late like last month, which could mean O is like right now... Off to seduce DH just in case!


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning ladies...I was a little fretful last night, but woke up this morning with my temp still high at 15dpo! That makes this my longest LP and AF is officially late. So.......I tested.........and........I still don't know. I saw no line at all after 3 minutes, so I was pretty bummed and got in the shower. Of course when I got out, I HAD to look again, and by then I could see something of a line. I don't have a good feel for the difference between evap lines & + lines so I still don't know! It looked pink in some light, and not at other angles. GRRRR. I am glad, though, that I still have a chance because my temp is up. Anyone know if the test is any good after like 15 minutes--am I getting my hopes up too high?


----------



## Swepakepa3

Wow your temps are still really high..... I never really understood how to read the temp charts but i know by looking at yours its high!!! and been high for a bit.... not sure what that means but lets hope its something good!! 

:dust: good luck!! fx'd


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey everyone well I thought I O'd but well....maybe not as my temps didn't go up like I thought they should...maybe I'm totally annovulatory this month. Oh well :( crap happens right! I'm tired an gonna try and get a nap 5 hours an 30 minutes wasn't enough sleep for me :( see you all later today!


----------



## Kylarsmom

ready4baby, sounds very exciting!! Can you post pics of the test?


----------



## ready4baby

Kylarsmom said:


> ready4baby, sounds very exciting!! Can you post pics of the test?

Yes but I don't think it looks like anything in the picture...It actually makes me feel insane to post the pic! :wacko: In person, I see a line, I'm just not sure of the color of it. I don't want to get my hopes up too high... I dunno.
 



Attached Files:







DSC06492.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Kylarsmom

i agree- I see a line but cant tell if it has color... the same thing happened to me last month and im my case it was an evap/antibody line. i didnt know frer's had that til last month! i hope its not in your case though!!


----------



## ready4baby

Yeah I remember that happening to you :( This is an Answer test, first one I've purchased. I guess my plan is to see if my temp is still high tomorrow & if so, test again. Honestly it looked faintly pink to me but I'm not sure about the importance of the time limit. I should bring a watch with me next time.

In the meantime, my DH is all about "it will happen when it happens" so he doesn't seem nearly as interested as me in testing and finding out if we are or aren't. I SO want to share this all with him but it seems like I can't fully bring him into it...


----------



## Kylarsmom

ready4baby said:


> Yeah I remember that happening to you :( This is an Answer test, first one I've purchased. I guess my plan is to see if my temp is still high tomorrow & if so, test again. Honestly it looked faintly pink to me but I'm not sure about the importance of the time limit. I should bring a watch with me next time.
> 
> In the meantime, my DH is all about "it will happen when it happens" so he doesn't seem nearly as interested as me in testing and finding out if we are or aren't. I SO want to share this all with him but it seems like I can't fully bring him into it...

omg men i swear. my dh is the exact same way. he just told me the other night hes like why dont we just stop trying so hard and when it happens it happens. i said "bc i dont want to do it that way!!!!!!"


----------



## ready4baby

Kylarsmom said:


> omg men i swear. my dh is the exact same way. he just told me the other night hes like why dont we just stop trying so hard and when it happens it happens. i said "bc i dont want to do it that way!!!!!!"

yeah mine suggested we stop trying over the holidays so I didn't have to worry or wonder and just enjoy the holiday instead. Nice idea, but he doesn't get that it wouldn't make me feel better to quit! I would love to share this all with him, but I hesitate to even tell him about the faint line today because he just isn't...excitable about it. He's a great daddy and wants more kids, but he teases me all the time for wanting it NOW.


----------



## loveinbinary

You ladies really are the best support anyone can ask for. A lot of the things that would normally be embarrassing are so easily discussed here because we all are experiencing it or something very similar to it. None of my friends or even oh for that matter understands the way you ladies do. I can't imagine ttc without you. 

Ready4baby- usually tests aren't meant to be read after 10 minutes, but it does vary from test to test. My fingers are tightly crossed for you. Considering your temps are still really high I think you have a really good chance this month!! I'd give it a couple days and test again. With my loss I tested 3 days after af was due and it wasn't a super dark line. There is still hope till af shows!!

Andrea- I'm sorry you don't think you ov'd. My fingers are crossed that you did. Maybe you're ov'ing late this month. It's not over till af shows and I'm sending tons of baby dust your way that she forgets where you live for the next 9months!!!

Something strange happened last night. My lower abdomen started to feel tight, like the muscles were being stretched. It felt like I had done several crunches or something else to really work that area when I hadn't. Oh and I bd'd last night and it kind of hurt in my uterus area which isn't normal. Tmi but he was on top with my legs over his shoulders, which is a very common position for us. I didn't tell him because I didn't want to make him feel bad for hurting me. I'm really confused about the whole thing.


----------



## loveinbinary

I swear men are so strange. A lot of men are this way when it comes to ttc. Oh isn't ready to ttc so he clings to the ntnp idea. I think it's a man's defense mechanism. If he pretends he's not all that interested he won't be disappointed when it's bfn. I'm sure he cares and wants to know but is just trying to keep from getting caught up in this very emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My DH is the same way...."why do you want to try so hard and take all these tests I was like thats not the trying part thats the HOPING part......hes like well your trying to hard blah blah blah....NO IM NOT for goodness sakes look at how many times we actually DTD lol if I was trying to hard I'd have you TWO times a day daily LMFAO


----------



## leigh331

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Ooh good luck Leigh! Fingers double crossed for everyone! And I know what you mean about addicting I am on here through out the day. I must say, you ladies know far more than all but one person aside from dh. And there are some things they don't know. It's always nice to hear feedback from others who feel the same way and talk about it

Thanks!! No af this morning...I hope its a good sign!!! 

Baby Dust to everyone!!!


----------



## zucchini

There seem to be some hopeful signs on here... :thumbup:
As for me, I am 6dpo and nothing to report, very boring. Except I am starving hungry all of the time - last night I got my DH to join me in tacos at 11.30pm :happydance:
And then this morning I had 3 pieces of toast and a starbucks brekkie sandwich and scones.
Hmmm.... perhaps I should not have also bought a chicken tarragon sandwich for lunch and made plans to go out to dinner tonight :haha:
As I keep saying to my DH, I am eating for anywhere between 1 and 3 people right now (we have chance of twins because i had two good eggs for the IUI). BUT if it turns out this is all just me, then I will be
a) depressed
b) fat!

Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Kylarsmom

this totally happened to me last month i was eating like mad crazy around 10-14 dpo, thought it was a good sign! but apparently thats just a new PMS sign for me!! lol!


----------



## Kylarsmom

my chart is sucking majorly this month... ugh... but not reading anything into that bc last month chart looked great and AF showed, so maybe crappy chart = BFP this month!? LOL!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

It's official. I'm burning my chart. Wait it's on my iPhone... Cant to that! But I'm seriously going to throw it out the window. Damn can't do that either. Temp didn't continue to rise in fact jumped back down. Can I scream the f bomb? Wait that won't do any good. 
"ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!"
This effing sucks! I hate it. 
Temp why can't u just shoot up like everyone else's!? 

I had a talk with my hubby the other day, and i asked him if the charts, thermometers, etc bothered him. He said that it didn't bother him in the slightest, he just doesn't like serious I get about :sex: because he's not always in the mood. He also said again that if it happens it happens. I explained to him that with my body it "could" just happen, but we've been having unprotected sex since we got married and nothing. That's over 2 years if fertility out the window. I told him that with my body I have to know when I could be fertile. So taking temps charts and everything tells is going to show me a pattern of what times work with me to get pregnant. 
Since I know it turns him off when I push him for sex, so we made an agreement. As long as I don push him about it and let the sex happen naturally, and don't get butt hurt his word not mine lol the. We can keep our ttc label. Otherwise he wants to ntnp. That was our agreement.

Should I call my ob or wait?


----------



## RorysMom

zucchini - same thing happened to me last month! I was so convinced that I'd never been that hungry before, or so thirsty, and it must be a sign -- I even immediately stopped drinking all caffeine thinking I should be healthy, and then af showed 10 days late and I drank about a pot of coffee to get over it.

But maybe it's a symptom for you!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Call ob regarding lack of ov effin lation.? 

I'm not even worried about ttc at the moment I just want to o!


----------



## ready4baby

"ov effin lation" you crack me up, Mrs! :) Wish we could see your chart... but I think calling the doc depends on whether you typically ovulate & have a thermal shift. If this is your first odd month, I would wait it out. I had a weird month myself where my body didn't succeed in O'ing the first time and gave it another go a couple of weeks later in the same cycle. Frustrating, but it happens....


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

this is my second month charting, and i only did it for about 7 days in my last cycle, so i got a good idea that my post o temps were last month. in the 97.9+ range. they won't get above 97.5 but are hanging around the 96.5-97.0 range. Bleck.

my chart is the second link in my signature. I couldn't figure out how to do it the right way, lol stalk me


----------



## ready4baby

Cool now we can see! Okay so that's a little tough to say...you don't have any OPK results listed...if you aren't doing that, I would definately next month if you don't get your BFP this time. It will help you & your doc out to have as much information as possible for several cycles. Considering that your hubby is kinda on the fence of ttc/ntnp, going to your ob for tests might not be something he's interested in right away... BTW, do you temp orally and do you tend to sleep with your mouth open?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

i do temp orally, and may have a tendancy to do that lol. hubby pointed out a spot on my pillow where i drooled all over 2 days ago..


----------



## Kylarsmom

if you dont O, will you still have a period??


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> i do temp orally, and may have a tendancy to do that lol. hubby pointed out a spot on my pillow where i drooled all over 2 days ago..

hehe nice! well i've always wondered if an open mouth will cause a low temp and for that reason i trust my high temps more than the low ones. anyway, your temps are variable so i was just wondering if there could be a fix for that. my trick has been that after my alarm goes off, i hit snooze & get comfy in a way that my mouth can't open and sleep until the alarm goes off again; then i temp. I might be paranoid, but that's what I do!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

sometimes you can i guess... my personal opinion is that you dont. not everybody at least. My sister went through 6 months of anovulation and did have her period at all through that time.. that's kind of how we figured out infertility.. she went in to the docs, ran all the tests.. now is on metformin.. since we're twins, and i have the same little black hairs that grow on my chin, am still a little over weight for me 175. was 210. my course of ttc was to start eating healthier and excercising... and then my periods started regulating.. i wonder if it's all the fast food i've indulged in the past two weeks? i feel like having pcos you literally crave carbs all the time. 

idk, my longest cyle is 41 days... so i'm going to plan on that and tell myself o is coming within that cycle time.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

that's a good idea. I will try it.

oh i also tried that morph thing... didn't work for any of the pictures i had... unless you have to have a 3rd picture of a baby or somthing to morph in there..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

ooh.. and extremely embarrasing.. but since checking cp, i feel something on my cervix.. like a flap or something that's anchored to my cervix. it not over the opening, just below it actually.. 

i felt that and was like! WHA! IS! THAT! 
I've done some research and read that it can be a polyp. anyone else have one of these?


----------



## Kylarsmom

idk, checking my cervix freaks me out... lol


----------



## nypage1981

Hello!! Happy Hump day!

I always try to feel my cervix and always feels up and out of reach to me so I gave that up....maybe I dont have one? Ha 

Test, test, whose gunna test today???? Hahaha LOVE- that was funny bringing to my attention that I tell everyone to test:) Maybe I do it cuz i refuse to test myself? Almost bought one today but was like, pffffffttt! Whats the point. My bb's are hurting like they do every month in between O and AF now so im counting myself out. I was super excited when they werent hurting right away but lskdjfsldkfjslkd. They are sore now. This is so disheartening. 
Hope someone gets some good news. GL!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have no clue if I've O'd or not I never got a FULL positive result on my OPK's who in the world knows......I got a close one on the CD 6 and a close on on CD 11 at midnight. I am sooooo lost LOL. I am having endo problems today :( as I hurt really bad down there....and my hips are insanely killing me I cannot wait until March but then again I dread March coming as DH will get deployed :( but at least I can get to my OB to figure it all out sheesh what a wait this is. I am not thinking its going to happen this go around because I'm hurting really bad :(


----------



## AustinGurrl

zucchini said:


> There seem to be some hopeful signs on here... :thumbup:
> As for me, I am 6dpo and nothing to report, very boring. Except I am starving hungry all of the time - last night I got my DH to join me in tacos at 11.30pm :happydance:
> And then this morning I had 3 pieces of toast and a starbucks brekkie sandwich and scones.
> Hmmm.... perhaps I should not have also bought a chicken tarragon sandwich for lunch and made plans to go out to dinner tonight :haha:
> As I keep saying to my DH, I am eating for anywhere between 1 and 3 people right now (we have chance of twins because i had two good eggs for the IUI). BUT if it turns out this is all just me, then I will be
> a) depressed
> b) fat!
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else?

Yes! Yes! Yes! I swear, I have gained 10 pounds just ttc! I am afraid that people at work are wondering if I am pg.... and if (*when*) it finally happens they will be, "oh I knew it... how far along... 6 mos?" :winkwink: geez....

And being fat makes me in a BAD mood all the time... oh well!

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

2-3 days late but the dreaded has arrived :witch: got me once again.... Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

I've also gained weight since TTC and I think I actually look about 4 months pregnant. We started TTC in January this year and normally I put a bit of weight on in the winter months and then lose it again in the spring. This year I kept thinking that I didn't need to lose it because I'd be getting bigger soon anyway (I was really optimistic about getting pregnant fast when we first started TTC), and in more recent months since I've practically given up alcohol then food is my only vice so I'm definitely having more treats than I normally would. 

Re the morphthing site you have to put two pics in (one of you and one of your OH) and then you have to go through a process on there to make them smaller and then click on various parts of your face as it instructs you so they can get a sense of the dimensions and measurements

I totally relate to what you're all saying about how great this forum is. I don't know what I would have done without it the last couple of months. I feel much less alone with all this (except for my OH, of course) and also that I don't have to worry about mostly talking about TTC. And I've learnt lots on here too. Thanks to what I've learnt from here I had great EWCM this month. 
The downside is that I've become a bit of a POAS addict but I've got a cheap supplier now so that's ok!

I had acupuncture this evening, it felt really nice and my body felt pretty relaxed although it was difficult to relax my mind. It didn't really hurt, it's more of a pressing sensation than a painful one. I'm going to go twice a month for the next couple months and see how it goes.

I'm only on 6dpo and it feels really difficult. I can't believe there's another week to go!!!!! Help!!

Baby dust everyone, I'm looking forward to seeing some of those lovely BFPs on here!! xx


----------



## Leeze

Swepakepa3 said:


> 2-3 days late but the dreaded has arrived :witch: got me once again.... Good luck ladies!!

sorry to hear that, swepakepa - hope next month is a successful one for you :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Swepakepa3 said:


> 2-3 days late but the dreaded has arrived :witch: got me once again.... Good luck ladies!!

oh no, im so sorry! i was so hopeful for you hun!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

interesting about the acupuncture leeze! i might have to try that eventually if it takes me eons to get preggers ;)


----------



## Swepakepa3

I might bring the acupunture up to my FS on monday....... my insurance does not pay for infertility treatment just testing so my next steps in this journey is all going to be based on what i can afford to try.....

all my testing came back normal So i just don't understand what the problem is....


:dust: to all the ladies


----------



## ready4baby

Sorry, Swepakepa3!!

I'm feeling crampy tonight so I'm getting myself all worried! :( I hope this isn't going to be over for me.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hey hey hey my lovely hopefuls! Hey swepakepa-I'm sorry to hear that, maybe we can be buddies next time, I'm sure I'll still be waiting to o still by the time you catch back up :) I'm still very sorry to hear that.. Here's to Christmas 
BFP's!!! 

I had a thought though.. Although not very probable, does anyone think it's possible ray I might of o'd but with the weather changing that my temps might not show it? If that's the case... That would be awesome!! Again not probably since I take my temps at the same time every day.. But I read that weather can affect.. What do u think friends...:)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ready4baby- I hope your temps go triphasic tomorrow !!!


----------



## ready4baby

That made me smile, Mrs :) I'm sitting here feeling all sorry for myself because I'm crampy. I need a little PMA, or a kick in the ass! I hope there are lots of BFP on this thread for turkey day!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Can someone please explain/show me how you tell ovulation through temping? I think I would like to try it but i'm not sure how to tell when ovulation happens. 

Thanks!


----------



## ready4baby

Swepakepa3 you'll learn so much about your cycle if you chart your CM & temp! Basically your temp rises a day or two after you ovulate, so that temps before O are generally lower and after are generally higher. I actually feel flushed or get hot flashes after O!

Okay I really feel like a panicky desperate TTC girl right now, but I couldn't help starting at my test from this morning. The line is so, so pink. Can an evap line be pink? And am I crazy for looking at it 12 hours later?


----------



## Kylarsmom

I read that the temp outside or in your bed room have no affect on your BBT... thats just what i heard...


----------



## Kylarsmom

If it is DEF pink, i bet it is a BFP. Mine looked pink in some lights and not pink in others. i think thats the diff. if you are SURE it's pink, i'm going with good news for you!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Swepakepa, go to fertilityfriend.com. It is an awesome site. I joined And that where I keep track of my temps. They have "classes" about ovulating and temping you can read through. It tells you alot. 

Basically, you have 2 different times during your cycle. Your pre-ovulatory and post- ovulatory times.
Before you ovulate your temps are lower ta
They would be after you have ovulated. Bytemping over time you can see a pattern. 
You temp by waking up and pipping that thermometer in your mouth before you do anything or move out of bed. 
I suggest go to fertilityfriend.com you can get a free month membership and it will help you alot 
I would type more but I'm on my phone at work and keep messing up lol


----------



## leigh331

ready4baby said:


> Swepakepa3 you'll learn so much about your cycle if you chart your CM & temp! Basically your temp rises a day or two after you ovulate, so that temps before O are generally lower and after are generally higher. I actually feel flushed or get hot flashes after O!
> 
> Okay I really feel like a panicky desperate TTC girl right now, but I couldn't help starting at my test from this morning. The line is so, so pink. Can an evap line be pink? And am I crazy for looking at it 12 hours later?

HAHAHA you're not crazy at all!! I do the same thing...with bfn..thinking they are going to turn to a bfp. :( pathetic, I know. 

I'm sure you'll get a BFP tomorrow :) !!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Swep- Look at my chart. Where the verticle red line is, thats the day I o'd. You generally get a dip the day of O and a big rise the day after. Although mine wasn't big. But your temp needs to stay up for at least 3 days to confirm it was actually ovulation. Therefore you wont be positive you O'd til 3 dpo. I skipped 2 dpo (not my fault) so it took 4 days for fertility friend to confirm my O day. You should sign up with fertilityfriend.com, its free for the first 30 days and even more after if you get deals ! It helped me soooooooooooooo much!


----------



## Kiki0522

Swepakepa3 said:


> Can someone please explain/show me how you tell ovulation through temping? I think I would like to try it but i'm not sure how to tell when ovulation happens.
> 
> Thanks!

Your temp should rise but only after ovulation has already happened so it won't be a good way to tell if you want your BFP this cycle. You have to temp for a month and get a rough idea from your chart on when it may happen for next month. It stays on the lower side, then will rise and should stay elevated until AF shows and it will drop or if you are lucky, it will stay up indicating you may be pregnant! You can find charts online to print out. You should take it at the same time every morning before you even get out of bed, eat, drink or even talk. Keep the thermometer and chart next to your bed. Hope this helps! :)

:dust:


----------



## ready4baby

Kylarsmom said:


> If it is DEF pink, i bet it is a BFP. Mine looked pink in some lights and not pink in others. i think thats the diff. if you are SURE it's pink, i'm going with good news for you!!!!!

ThankyouThankyou! It's definitely pink. Last I looked was about a 1/2 hour after poas, and it's much more clear now. But I'm going to wait and see how my temp holds in the morning and retest. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yay! First BFP! Fingers crossed tight for you! 
Ready- I've been flushed at night in bed last 2 days.. Hmm I'm not going to wonder anymore.. I'm calling ob tomorrow! I wish I had better insurance though. Over past 2 yrs I've paid thousands in medical bills.. Something are covered, some aren't. And when I was in my waiting period, I had 2 trips to emergency room. One for a 2nd ad 3rd degree burn on hand te other was for an emergency surgery on a rod I had to get in my femur 3 years ago from a car wreck. Snapped it right in two :( expensive. Painfully expensive... But I just paid all of those off 2 mos ago and just started paying on student loans... Grr.. 
I'm 22 and feel like all I do is work and pay bills. Sometimes I still wish for a day of being 16 again.. Not gonna happen.

And that stinks to hear that the weather doesn't affect bbt.. That would have been cool.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ugh i know how you feel. Money SUCKS! We do fine, but that doesnt change the fact that it is extremely stressful!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea. I don't control our finances he does that. I'm just in charge of my own.. We still have sep banks. Combining everything was something that I used to want to do, but he was never too keen on it, lol so he takes care of all the bills and I take care of myself and groceries.. I think it's going to make it easier when we have a baby. He/she'd be on his insurance and I'd just work for groceries,daycare and my own bills. It's funny because we borrow money from eachother. I think it's cute. And it allows me to spend my own money freely without having him say no lol double plus, and he won't know where I get his presents from :) I've always been "mature" for my age but dh is 28 and teaches me alot about the real world and settling down into our own life. Marriage is a fun, rocky mountain hike that I love going on every day lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

aww well glad that that works well for you guys! we have 2 different joint accounts lol. one has most of our money and the mortgage comes out of it, then the other his paychecks and my car loan is out of that one, so we cant really get rid of either, and its kinda confusing lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh I bet. Lol but that's cool. I used to think we weren't fully united if we didn't share finances. But now, I'm totally ok with it. Lol We each know what's gig on with the other but still have things to call our own. 

Grr.. I still wish I'd o! We bd'd today, and it kind of hurt.. I noticed when I checked cp yesterday the os was a little sore. Don't know what that would indicate, but I am going to stop checking my cp, I'm finding out things that I wish I wouldn't have known.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Thanks everyone for helping!! I am a member on fertilityfriend i just never understood the graphs.... I think i was missing the part that i needed to stay up for three days to confirm ovulation.... I have temped in the past but gave up.

thanks again!


----------



## Kylarsmom

good luck!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

*wishing the next week would go by faster


----------



## Kylarsmom

yes.. the good news is tomorrow is thursday, and i will be testing a week from tomorrow. so we just need time to speed up a tad!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol! Yes I hope so! I'm so anxious to see everyones results! However I an sad that I can't join you all. I would feel so much better if i at least would ovulate. I wouldn't even mind if we missed our eggy as long as I had one :( I wonder if I started taking epo if that would help. What do you think?


----------



## nypage1981

Ready!!!!!!!!!!! Yay congrats! Now when you come to MN you better drop some of your lucky baby dust to Anoka:) Or bring me some of the water that you drank. haha. Hope you dont feel sick during your travels....

Mrs- you should try soy...it brings on ovulation and makes good ovulations. I tried EPO the first time this month and didnt see much difference except I was emotional, tired, and its masked my usual PMS boob soreness enough to get me hopeful for a couple days:( false hope....but it does produce EWCM in some...hope next month it does for me. Not sure that it does anything for ovulation though.....thats Soy I believe.


----------



## nypage1981

sorry SWEPA:( Mines gunna come too im counting myself out this month as well....GOSH I so believed I'd get it this time since I started vitamin B and EPO.....are you CD 1 now? you should start temping....let us know what you decide!


----------



## abs07

Well I think I ovulated today, or I will tomorrow. We BD last night because DH wanted to. I wanted to again tonight because we definitely can't tomorrow (I get home super late from classes). BUT he didn't "feel" like it tonight. I'm so aggravated!! 

I just wanted to scream at the top of my lungs "THIS IS WHY WE DON'T HAVE A BABY YET!" Its perfectly fine when he wants to DTD but when I want to he feels "pressured".

Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!! :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well......I went to the dollar store and bought the whole 10 tests that are in a box LOL.....soooo I'm ready I'm ready (Spongebob says that LMAO) anyways......well I took one....and em haha there is a line on EVERY test I take I swear....but theres NO WAY its possible that its truely positive LOL
 



Attached Files:







1dpo.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8









1dpoday.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kylarsmom

wouldnt hurt to take EPO mrs.! and dont count yourself out, might as well just BD just in case and possible your temps are just weird. who knows. it def wont HURT anything ;)


----------



## Kylarsmom

AndreaFlorida said:


> Well......I went to the dollar store and bought the whole 10 tests that are in a box LOL.....soooo I'm ready I'm ready (Spongebob says that LMAO) anyways......well I took one....and em haha there is a line on EVERY test I take I swear....but theres NO WAY its possible that its truely positive LOL

Andrea, what happened to not testing early this time?! LMAO


----------



## Kylarsmom

NYpage!

YOu hush! None of this negative crap "im considering myself out" stuff! this is a happy thread and AF is not welcome here so you just be in a positive mood or else!!! hahaha ;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno I feel like crying girly.....I'm thinking I don't wanna be and having thoughts about not wanting to be pregnant now after me and DH's bad week...but another part of me wants the baby now no matter if DH deploys or not.....I am just all of a sudden scaring myself into thinking maybe he was right :( I duno.....just worried :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I can see the lines.. But what the heck? Hormones maybe? They look like positives! 

And what is soy? I've seen it mentioned before. Is it a supplement?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Andrea- I just looked at your chart is it possible that u I'd on cd 8 and had implantation yest? That could be a true positive in that case


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The test line looks pink....but I truely don't trust those things....I've had evaps before. I will see what happens from day to day :)....


----------



## Kylarsmom

DOnt worry hun. Just pray about it and whatever is meant to be will be. If it doesnt happen you know that's Gods way of saying it wasn't meant to be, if it does, then he wont give you anything you can't handle and you will be fine! ;) keep your chin up and try not to stress and get depressed, I know its easier said than done, but if you do get pregnant, stress can't be good for either of you.


----------



## Kylarsmom

i dont know much about soy but i heard its "natures clomid" its supposed to help with O... thats all i know


----------



## Kylarsmom

the only thing with her O'ing on CD8 is there was no +OPK til after that... but interesting idea Mrs... still possible im sure


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I did TWO days of SOY Iso....and soooo maybe I did O on CD 8 I never got a positive opk either day but CD8 and CD12 were both almost positive....I have no clueeeeee.....we'll see what happens :) I almost wanna pee on another one tomorrow morning LMAO


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh ooh ooh!! I'm going to research and pick some up tonight when I get off work! Love the 24hr walgreens!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I honestly never had a TRUE positive OPK.....I just assumed I'd put it on CD 11-12 since thats when I normally O but CD 8 was just as dark as CD 12 lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

did you by chance not hold your urine long on those days it was ALMOST positive??


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh I read it's under $10 awesome!


----------



## Kylarsmom

good luck i hope it works, i think there are certain days you are supposed to take it on though, no clue though


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ye that's what I'm reading cd 4-7 or 5-9. Since this cycle is so long and I haven't I'd I could be the equivalent if those cd's if that makes any sense. It's worth a try tho


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'd try 5-9 if your cycles really long....GL with it! I should have stuck with it but figured O'ing wasn't really my problem. I tried Black Cohosh as well and NOTHING with that cycle either....so annoying. I hope we all get our BFP's sooooooon! And well I didn't have diluted pee.....either time I tested on the OPK's.....sooo who knows!!! LOL I'm not worried about it the next few days will be CRAZY for me since I work retail sooo I'm sure this TWW will FLY by!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

:( I'm on cd 22 with ovulation no where in sight! So should I wait?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yep you gotta wait until like CD 5-9 to start it.....thats the only way I've heard...I have never heard anyone doing it mid cycle.....Bless your heart :( I can't imagine what your going through but I know it must be rough :( :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Kylarsmom

ugh my temps are confusing the crap out of me.


----------



## ready4baby

Wow lots of chatter to catch up on! Thank you, nypage! I'm still considering myself inconclusive for now. My temp was lower this morning, still above coverline, but enough to worry me. I did test again and I'm still confused. Definately bfn on IC (16dpo now), and the same oh-so-very-faint line on Answer. I did bring my phone with me this time and was sure to check the test within the time limit. 

I pretty much thought I was out early this morning and then I was hunting through pics on FF, and there's a bunch of posted positive tests that look like nothing in the photo, just like mine. So maybe I still have a shot. I just have to be patient, and that SUCKS!!!!!!! Double GRRRRR


----------



## ready4baby

kylarsmom, just wondering...did your faint lines last month show up within the time limit? And did they look the same, or darker, over time?


----------



## liz_legend

I had a temp dip today at 12 DPO. Does that mean I'm getting AF?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I'm up for another day :( SORRY I RANTED LOL....I deleted it :) in a better mood now!


----------



## ready4baby

liz_legend said:


> I had a temp dip today at 12 DPO. Does that mean I'm getting AF?

Hard to say without other info on your cycles...is your LP usually close to 12 days? If so, just being realistic, yeah you may get AF tomorrow. But if it's usually longer than that, or if your temp today is still above coverline, you could be ok... GL!


----------



## Kylarsmom

ready4baby- ya mine came up within the time limit and also stayed the same over time, even over a day, they still looked the same ;/


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies! Just wants to pop in and say hey. I went and looked at the soy. And didn't buy it so I wouldn't take it early. Also saw the epo but I'm going to call my ob before I take anything. On to work big boss Is in today so I can't TTY till later! Have a happy day!!


----------



## ready4baby

I'm sorry you had to deal with that kylarsmom!! I'm hoping I'm not having the same thing happen here but it is possible. I think I'll be trying another brand tomorrow if my temp doesn't plummet!


----------



## liz_legend

ready4baby said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> I had a temp dip today at 12 DPO. Does that mean I'm getting AF?
> 
> Hard to say without other info on your cycles...is your LP usually close to 12 days? If so, just being realistic, yeah you may get AF tomorrow. But if it's usually longer than that, or if your temp today is still above coverline, you could be ok... GL!Click to expand...

My cycle chart is in my sig, thanks ready4baby. Yesterday it was 98.2 and today it is 97.6

I only started temping last week (sorry, so I don't have the whole cycle temp'd :nope:)


----------



## ready4baby

liz_legend said:


> My cycle chart is in my sig, thanks ready4baby. Yesterday it was 98.2 and today it is 97.6 I only started temping last week (sorry, so I don't have the whole cycle temp'd :nope:)

Hi, I saw your chart, but there just isn't enough info in there yet to know much. My temp generally drops the day before AF, but for some girls it drops the day of AF. That could be what's happening, but try not to get too bent out of shape about one reading; you have to look for patterns and it may take a couple of months to really know your cycle...


----------



## liz_legend

ready4baby said:


> liz_legend said:
> 
> 
> My cycle chart is in my sig, thanks ready4baby. Yesterday it was 98.2 and today it is 97.6 I only started temping last week (sorry, so I don't have the whole cycle temp'd :nope:)
> 
> Hi, I saw your chart, but there just isn't enough info in there yet to know much. My temp generally drops the day before AF, but for some girls it drops the day of AF. That could be what's happening, but try not to get too bent out of shape about one reading; you have to look for patterns and it may take a couple of months to really know your cycle...Click to expand...

okay, thanks for the info :)


----------



## nypage1981

Hi ladies- Im gunna try to keep my crappy attitude out of here:) Still wake each morning and my hands go to my bb's hoping they arent sore and that means AF is staying away...but they're still sore:( I've extended my deadline to the summer though so i'll continue to try til then. It was originally only until this december only giving me one more shot....sigh. 

Hope your bfps come loud n clear soon ready....when was your last test? That sucks not knowing.....what dpo are you? maybe too early to get definitive answer? 

Kylar- how r u feeling...anything new? 
Mrs- I think im gunna use soy too, scared, but desperate...just be careful it can mess with cycle if not taken on the correct days. You surely dont want that! im surprised you found it at walgreens....ive looked threre, walmart, cub....its no where! What brand were you looking at? I find online like a million to choose from and am lost. 
Liz- im not ignoring you, just have never temped so know nothing! 

Hope everyone is well and that you wont all be joining me in the Xmas testers thread! (since im sure i'll be there. lol) sorry Kylar just had to say that:)


----------



## liz_legend

nypage1981 said:


> Liz- im not ignoring you, just have never temped so know nothing!

No worries, I didn't think you were ignoring me :)
I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## ready4baby

Nypage, I'm 16dpo so unless I implanted uber late, it shouldn't be too early. I'm basically freaking out, but trying not to. Tests are so very faint that I'm not confident. If it turns out +, I'm gonna stalk you in Anoka with :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Lol. Stalk away. Did you do anything different to bring on a bfp this month? Could something youre taking make it harder to get a bright bfp? Idk totally grasping there maybe! So, you are late, and getting faint lines....its gotta be more than a coincidence...had you tested this morning already? This thread goes so fast so quick I may miss things!!


----------



## ready4baby

This morning's test was the same as yesterday. Except I also did an IC, and that was negative. I'm such a freak that I've been carrying around the test with me so I can make sure I'm not imaging it! I was taking EPO before, but haven't for about a month. That's it; just prenatals. My temp was lower this morning, but I still feel flushed so I don't think the progesterone is gone yet. TWW sucks! How's due to test next???


----------



## ready4baby

Ahem, inability to type: WHO's testing next? Who's the furthest dpo in here??


----------



## nypage1981

Im due AF 24 or 25 so thats a week. I could test but only do if ive got real reason to and this body does not feel knocked up! Booooo. So im sure i'll wait for AF to ruin my thanksgiving. lol. Sucks cuz I cant ever eat much when I get AF since I feel so ucky and crampy. Come ON its thanksgiving!!!


----------



## liz_legend

ready4baby said:


> Ahem, inability to type: WHO's testing next? Who's the furthest dpo in here??

I'm 12DPO, but that's not uber far :)


----------



## nypage1981

LIZ- you can test!! haha.....I need to stop that.


----------



## liz_legend

nypage1981 said:


> LIZ- you can test!! haha.....I need to stop that.

I already am!!!!!!!!! Since 7DPO!! :haha:
:bfn:


----------



## CamoQueen

Oooh, yes, I want to join! I O'd yesterday and while it will be a little soon, I got a BFP at 8 DPO with my first. Plus, how cool would a Thanksgiving BFP be? Answer: mega ultra f'ing cool!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Nypage- it's in a box not bottle so jr was hard for me to find. It was a purple box.. Natures valley I think


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Welcome camp you'll love it in here


----------



## Kylarsmom

CamoQueen said:


> Oooh, yes, I want to join! I O'd yesterday and while it will be a little soon, I got a BFP at 8 DPO with my first. Plus, how cool would a Thanksgiving BFP be? Answer: mega ultra f'ing cool!

haha yes my thoughts exactly! which is why im testing in 1 week! Thanksgiving day!! holding out til then too! I will be 12 dpo. woot woot!

And Nypage- Nothing at all here!! ugh! so annoying. No symptoms. Cramps are GONE (which is great- bc it had me freaked out about endo) and boobs are TTTTTTIIIIIIINNNNNNNNYYYYYY bit sore, but not enough to even barely mention. i always have oodles of symptoms by now, so maybe this is good? My temps are really pissing me off. I have no idea what they are doing. They are not very high and its got me all freaked out, although i dont trust charts anymore anyway!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kylar- your chart gives me hope! Although I have yet to have a dry day.. 
I experimented with my temps.. We still haven't turned our furnace on and the weather has changed dramatically here since the beginning of the month.. But the spikes in my temps I'm realizing are the nights I sleep with my space heater on. We won't turn the furnace on until it snows. Our house isn't insulated well at all yet ( list of things to do) last feb our gas bill was $250! For one moth! Soo.. We pimp out sweats socks and blankets till it gets below freezing on a regular here. 
I'm still sure that even if it's that cold ff would still find o pattern.. But it is also about 20 degrees colder in our house to. I'm still fully sure that it hasn't happened yet, I'm just trying to cling to hope that it did and I'm 11dpo! Not likely but would be awesome!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Considering that when I started temping last month and my temps were in the 97.9 range and I'm sure I ovulated, I know that's the range my temps should be around after o. We bd'd the day before and on o, plus 3 and 4 days before and I didn't get pregnant.. I scheduled appointment with ob today to check out what's going on in there. I have an intuition that it might not be too good.. But it's 2 weeks away so.. We shall see..<~ I say that a lot.. Lol


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, when I was having weird temps that wouldn't confirm O about a month ago, my doc said you just never know--she's had people with wacked out annovulatory charts turn up pregnant. Keep it real, and in perspective, but it's possible. Or, maybe you will get a definitive O very soon!

Kylarsmom, I hear you on the frustrating temps--I hope they cooperate starting tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Sorry totally a post whore, but before I was checking cm up by cervix, because there wasn't any externally aside from the days I had watery cm. I stopped checking cm that way and yest (personal) I was wearing black panties and saw a white spot on them, external creamy cm I take it, today not wearing black lol but my panties feel wet in that area.. I put in a liner for freshness, but maybe my body is reving it's gears for another go at O! Another big what if? And hope for!


----------



## ready4baby

Haha, you post whore! I'm sure I'm guilty of that too the last couple of days. FX for you Mrs that your CM ramps up for a nice strong O! Oddly, I've had some sort of CM like that most days since O as well.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

If oral temping isn't showing good use vaginal next month ;) FX


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone!

Ready - you must be on an emotional rollercoaster right now, honey! I hope you get a lovely strong BFP tomorrow! 

Mrs - Love the term "post whore" - I think there's nothing wrong with it as long as you don't forget to eat, sleep and BD at the right times!!! (just checking it's not an addiction)

Nypage - you are a POAS pusher!!! I was even thinking about testing today after I saw your post. But I'm waiting till Monday because then I'll be 11 or 12dpo

Kylarsmom - I'm finding this a really long 2WW too - make it be next week already please!!

Hi to everyone I've missed too - wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust

I'm going to visit my parents this weekend so probably won't be on here again until Monday when I will begin testing!! No noticeable symptoms at all, but I guess it's still early days.

Come on BFPs - I want to see you on here!!!! Have a great weekend everybody xx


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar- I think non symptoms is a great sign if you normally have them! That would make me hopeful:)
I will check with the soy MRs, keep updates on what cycle days you are if you ever figure them out cuz we can compare notes! 
Leeze- I love the advice "pee on astick:)" seems to answer everyone's question. haha
Let us know monday!!!! woo hoo

ready- when are you gunna do it again? Im curious you will be our first BFP this month! 
Im gunna stick with stalking and being a post whore until AF comes next week! I love this thread:)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ok anything I said yesterday about pollyp.. Disregard. I've been surfiv the Internet for a little while now and the thing I'm reading is definitely not that. 
After this I am not checking cervix anymore, it's freaking me out... When I insert finger and slide it back,my os is slightly pointed towards my booty, I can find the is just fine. But when I slide my finger back to the front there's like a slit of skin it passes over. Best analogy I have is imagine a pile of mud, all pressed together smoothly.. Ok draw an os on it. Now at the bottom of os, take another piece of mud and smooth it down on all edges except on... So if u were to slide ur hand over it, you feelthe hole then guide back an you feel a slit.. It's at the tip, but my os is not on tip.. It's back a little


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I just Need to stop it cant be a big deal cuz oh would have pointed it out before. And it not a flap of skin hanging off my cervix.. It just doesn't feel smooth like I've read maybe... :( so done with checking it..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I was playing around with my FF and added 3 day higher temps to my chart and it still didn't ever confirm my O so this will be one crappy month for me I suppose. Oh well I think I'm to the giving up point I duno how I could ever keep going.....7 months is longer than I ever could have imagined trying and DH has a SA next Wednesday so lets pray that at least comes back normal :( if not I'm definitely gonna just give up.....


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well I'm going to buy a speculum here in a min goin to clea this little confusion between me and my cervix tonight!


----------



## nypage1981

LOL. Can those actually be bought???


----------



## BrandysBabies

My lord! You all have been a busy bunch! Lol! We are going to start BD every day from this point on. I dont fully trust my ticker and want to make sure we catch "O" so that is the plan!

On a strange side note......

Last night I dreamed that I was so way beyond pregnant! Like belly big enough for triplets, pregnant. My lower back hurt so bad throughout the whole dream that I dreamed I was in CVS trying to find something to take that wouldnt hurt the baby. This morning I woke up with the worst lower back pain I have ever had in my life! LoL! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea you can buy speculums at a medical supply store I bought 10 disposable for $10. :) and a pen light for 5. I have a mirror.. I wanted to come straight home and check and see if I'm just being a weirdo... But Dh has some friends over so, I'll have to wait... Sitting here thinking about how this might go. I've read it's amazing to see your cervix... 
It's the channel to your baby :)


----------



## rosababy

feeling sad today, ladies. i woke up with cramps, and had them all day. :cry: problem is i'm not sure exactly when i o'd because my temps are slow rising. so i'm only guessing when i o'd, but i think i'm only 8 dpo. my temp was still very high today, but i'm dreading tomorrow's temp.

kylarsmom: you asked a while ago, yes you can get your period even tho you didn't O. you can also have positive opks with no O, which totally sucks.


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy, i'm sorry you're feeling sad... At 8dpo or anything close to that, you could be having implantation cramps!


----------



## RorysMom

Omg, Mrs.! First I was thinking, "I don't ever want to own a speculum." Then I read your next post and about died laughing imagining you checking things out with company over... the hilarious possibilities that could present. I hope you figure it all out when the folks leave!

I wonder if this board will be quiet on Thanksgiving... lots of people testing, but also lots of people visiting others, having company over, etc. Will you get on to post your results on turkey day?

As far as keeping track of dpo... not sure where I'm at. Had a weird, long cycle last time, so I'm either due for AF tomorrow -- no signs of her, but no pg symptoms either -- or I'll keep waiting for something to happen as late 9 days after that (28th). I think I have a 12-day LP, so I'm somewhere between 2 and 11dpo. It's so frustration not knowing!


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby, I thought of that...I guess I'm just being a negative nancy right now. i've had a stressful few days. I was on jury duty for 3 days and it was really emotional today. i'm off to a very full day of teaching tomorrow, but at least it's friday. i'm hoping it's implantation! i suppose it's too early for af, anyway.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea it's probably nothing lol dh saw in my bag from store and looked at me like "really, I think ur over-exaggerating here lol." lol I'm one of those people that if something feels weird then I freak out about it until I figure it out. I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## zucchini

Hi all, I am liking it in here as well :happydance:
I have really weird temps too, 98.8 one day and then 97.6 the next. I give up. I am 7dpo today and super sore nipples, also very sore in lower abdominals but this is probably because I had to literally run a lot today - lots of meetings, closely scheduled and far away from each other! I'm also super tired but I did get up at 5.45 for work so that's understandable...
Leeze I think we are the same dpo, how cool. 
As for the 'when to test' question, I'd like to test on Thanksgiving day like some others on here, but I will be just 14 days past the trigger shot that day, and I heard it can take 10-14 days for the HCG to leave your system. if I don;t wait till after that, I might get a false positive, how much would that suck?!!
So I think I might wait till that weekend, the Saturday or even Sunday. Will pack lots of preggo tests in my bag for the holidays :winkwink:
Good luck to those testing!


----------



## Kylarsmom

mrs. you are freakin me out with the cervix description-- LOL! ;)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Rorysmom- Yes i will def update you guys on Thanksgiving day after I test! Probably wont be much tell, but I will let you know! I will be testing in the morning and then just have to be at families for lunch, they are only 20 minutes away. But then after lunch we are driving to TX so I wont be on much in the following days, especially since no one knows we are TTC I cant be pulling this site up if anyone is near me! I wish I could access the internet on my phone! grrrrrrrrr...

Well ladies, today has been EVENTFUL... All in the same day my 1 year old son gets a black eye AND drinks some of a bottle of his sinus medicine. Had to call poison control and the whole bit, freakin out crying! YA, NOT FUN! He will be sleeping with mommy tonight so I can keep an eye on him! It was so scary! Damn NON child proof lid ! Thought all medicine had child proof lids now a days!?


----------



## HappyinLove

I'm going to test on Friday 11-26 am...while hubby is on duty at walmart for black friday.


----------



## Kylarsmom

~Thanksgiving Testers~

Kylarsmom
AndreaFlorida
Mommy V
Ready4baby
StillWaiting
MiBebe
Zucchini
Mrs.Iwnamkabb
Leeze
Klwcurlyq
Sma1588
BrandysBabies
Deethehippy
Starchase
monroea
roadbump31
waitin4astork
Lovingmybaby
nypage1981
leigh331
Sideways 8
abs07
Dstnie
junemomma09
Rorysmom
Kayaen
AustinGurrl
Liz_legend
Rosababy
Zombers
loveinbinary
Rosababy
CamoQueen
HappyinLove

Come on :bfp:s!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Turns out it's my cervix hiding against the wall. That was the one thing over another.. Whew. Good news is, is is open and I saw some ewcm. I will never do that again nor will I keep using that method.. Yes it's amazing to see, but way more stuff than I need to know. I'll keep that to the dr, and keep the ttc thoughts in here. Glad I'm educated and on to :sex: hubby has to leave for work in an hour. :(


----------



## leigh331

I'm out..AF came early :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh so sorry Leigh! :hugs:


----------



## Trinimom82

Can you mark me down as well. I am not too hopeful this month. I think I had a chemical pregnancy last month but im not too sure. I am hoping this month is it like i always do. My period should be due the 27th but heck who doesn't like to pee on a stick?


----------



## RorysMom

Leigh, nooooo! Sorry to hear that!
Kylarsmom, what an ordeal! Is he in the clear now? Where in Texas? We're headed to Texas for the week for a whirlwind tour of family houses in Oakhurst (near Huntsville), Temple, and San Antonio. I get to see my week-old nephew at the first stop, so I'm sure I'll be tempted to test every day I'm there, but no one knows we're ttc either, so it may be tricky getting on here.
Hi, Trini. Have hope!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

How funny! We're driving to texas too! We'll be headed to Royce city, about 20 minutes outside Dallas. My husbands family is down there And we'll be meeting our 2month old nephew. His family doesn't know we're trying, but they, along with all his friends keep asking when we're going to have little marios running around. 

I'm really sorry if I grossed anyone out, I was reading back on my posts because I felt embarrassed about my little freak out and see how icky it seems reading it through text lol. Scary is more the word I'm looking for. So I'm a little embarrassed. But I have to attest that it was pure confusion... :S I've always tended to freak about unknown territory. Lesson learned for sure and I'm sorry you all had to read that. Truly am sorry lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Trini, I like to poas :) I just don't like seeing negative signs lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

<~~Well......I think I need someone to peek at my chart. I put two extra temps in this morning and it says I didn't O until CD14....well crap because I thought I had O'd on CD 12 we haven't been :sex: as much woopsy....I guess it'll happen if its totally meant to but I'm still thinking FF is wrong I'm still saying I O'd on CD 12 what do you all seriously think......Out of the 6 months I've done temps its always been I O on CD 12 what would have totally changed it this month? I'm going to put my positive OPK back up there but I didn't get a positive until nearly MIDNIGHT on CD 11 so should I put it on CD 12 as a positive?


----------



## ready4baby

:witch: got me this morning. :cry: I guess this was a chemical; I still have my faint positive to shake my head at.

You girls have been wonderful. I have my fingers tightly crossed for each of you (sorry about your news Leigh) that you get your dream and don't have to feel again like I am today.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

ready4baby I am so very soory :( I hope you feel better soon just take a day to yourself you surely deserve it :( :hugs: :hug:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I totally forgot to mention my "DREAM" last night....it was soooo very real. I told you all that if month 7 didn't work I think I'm done trying I couldn't stand another month of TTC. Then I really had my doubts about testing and then on CD 12 I decided to test and BAM it was my digital I have left over from last cycle and it popped up positive....I was so excited that I called DH on the phone and told him and hes' like I'll believe it when I see it and my mom saw it and told him she was staring at the test! By the time he got home the test went blank "batteries died?" anyways I took TONS of cheapie tests after on IC's and got all positives :( then.....well the bleeding began and I miscarried in my dream :( how awful :(


----------



## Kylarsmom

So Sorry Leigh and Ready4baby =( That witch is a B****! I hope you guys can at least have some closure and enjoy your turkey day !


----------



## ready4baby

your temp's looking better, kylarsmom--good luck!


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry you to:(
Ready- thats a bummer to have seen the faint positive. Ugh. Stupid bodies. I say it all the time but stupid bodies!
Mrs- glad you are all good with your cervix. Lol. That whole ordeal sounded pretty freaky. 
I will update on thanksgiving morning if I havnt gotten period by then i'll be testing. I am due 24 or 25 so I will know by then I bet. My symptoms are indicating AF so im not sure. Bummer. Fought with my hunny again last night just because of my attitude. Its hard for me not to act out and I almost feel like anger towards him because he didnt get me preggers yet? I know its misguided anger but seems I need to be angry at something. Once AF comes it will be fine im sure I will just move on to the next month...stupid body! Lol


----------



## abs07

So sorry Leigh and ready4baby... These things (AF) really suck! :(


----------



## abs07

I have a question....maybe somebody can help me?!?!

I think I o'd last night/this morning b/c I've had the back cramps and lower abdominal cramping. I still have it a little bit right now as a matter of fact. Anyway...we BD the last time on Tuesday. I'm thinking that was too early but if we BD tonight will it be too late?!? Any thoughts??


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Abs- have you had increase in cm? No I think I still have time, you have up to 24 hrs. 
Ny-yea, that would be the result of over obsessing mixed with don't know what I'm doing... Sometimes i think I'm a doctor. But u have texture on your vag walls it's what makes ur hubby love being on there so much! Lol and my cervix is tilted backwards and has been high and hiding from me, so seeing it now that's alot better than the horrible things that come to mind when you obsess lol. And I pretty much wasted money, cuz I threw that box of those things away. Sheesh 
Andrea- that would have been a horrible dream to have.. Hope you don't have one of those ones again. One time I had a dream I was sliced in half by a samurai sword and in my dream it was so real, I was gripping my center and falling sideways.. I woke up half-way out of bed.. I woke up thinking I was dead- horrible lol

To all ladies out ofthe running this month :hugs: :dust:
And good luck to those still waiting to test 

I didn't really think I was going to be a sitting duck for a whole cycle. Hmm..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Sry abs I meant you still have time not me Lol. Darn phone


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea....I'm thinking AF type cramps are pretty good sign maybe you O'd earlier than you thought?

I'm either 7dpo, 3dpo, or 1dpo lol thats how messed up my body is right now :( and I'm having AF like cramps and hurting very badly in my back and the cramps are in the middle of my belly like down between belly button and pubic area....and my hips are killing me which are all signs of AF for me :( I didnt have any signs last time I got AF though she came without warning and I had cramps after....I give up on my body :( lol


----------



## leigh331

Ready4Baby....I'm sorry to hear that the witch came for you also... :( 

Atleast we have next month!! Looks like we are on similar cycles...so we can ttc together :)


----------



## abs07

I've had a small increase, not a large amount but definitely an increase. Who knows, I may have o'd earlier. I'm getting OPK's next month! :)

Andrea- I'm doing a dance for you telling AF to keep away! :)


----------



## ready4baby

leigh331 said:


> Ready4Baby....I'm sorry to hear that the witch came for you also... :(
> 
> Atleast we have next month!! Looks like we are on similar cycles...so we can ttc together :)

Sounds good!! :hugs: I was really bummed this morning, and still feeling emotional, but better now. New cycle for us... because of my faintly + test, my doc ordered a blood hcg for me today, so it will be interesting to find out if I actually was preggers, albeit for such a short time. FX for this time!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks girly! I am not due for AF for another 10 days or so....unless I'm 7 dpo then that means I'm only about 6 days from her.....either way we shall see I'm not getting my hopes up only to have them smushed again :( you know what I mean!! I just pray I don't have to have to go on to month 8!

Ready-----I'm so ready to see a BFP I'll be praying you get it this coming cycle :) bless your heart and I'm glad you will at least get closure to know what your HCG levels are at this point. I'm kind of wanting to know to! FX


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks Andrea; hope your temp keeps climbing!


----------



## nypage1981

Andrea im sorry you're so confused with your body! We all understand...seems none of us are sure of anything this month. Hope if you DO have to go to month 8, its atleast a nice, organized month for you and everything is more black and white. 
Ready- let us know when you get home from docs what they say. Have you MC or had a chemical before? I hope your ovulation comes at the normal time and you can try again right away. We can be in the Xmas testers thread!! 
Im 9dpo. I figure I should be feeling tired, crampy, and full. But instead I dont feel tired have plenty of energy, I have sore AF boobs still, and the cramping has lightened for the moment at least. makes me want to say grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. SO not my month. Its ok. Lets hope someone gets a BFP in here darnit!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

It's time to start CHRISTMAS SHOPPING!! my favorite thing to do! Will keep my mind off the small things for a little while, and hopefully will for everyone else.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey ladies! Yes we will be the Christmas Testing Thread next month too! Hope I can just be the administer and not on the list, ;) But if not then you know I'll be right along side you ladies again! Loving all this holiday testing stuff! 

So far for me, last night I got some STABBING pains down there like someone was literally stabbing me (not excrusiating, but it HURT!!) And only for a few minutes while I was lying in bed and it was just on one side, and right about where my uterus would be! Trying not to get hopeful about that, but I don't remember that happening the last couple of months! It really could be anything though, our bodies are always doing SOMETHING ... No sore bbs or no sore abdomen today either like in the previous months. Just waiting on some real symptoms to hit me. My temp finally went up today, but if you look at my previous chart, it did the EXACT same thing last month too! Crazy huh?! I hope its not a late O?? Since we didnt BD since then! But i dont think i would O that late, with all the + OPKS i had before and stuff, still weird though!


----------



## Kylarsmom

~Thanksgiving Testers~

Kylarsmom
AndreaFlorida
Mommy V
Ready4baby:witch:
StillWaiting
MiBebe
Zucchini
Mrs.Iwnamkabb
Leeze
Klwcurlyq
Sma1588
BrandysBabies
Deethehippy
Starchase
monroea
roadbump31
waitin4astork
Lovingmybaby
nypage1981
leigh331:witch:
Sideways 8
abs07
Dstnie
junemomma09
Rorysmom
Kayaen
AustinGurrl
Liz_legend
Rosababy
Zombers
loveinbinary
Rosababy
CamoQueen
HappyinLove

Come on :bfp:s!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kylar- nice chart! :) I don't think it's late o since u had the pod opk and the ewcm (lucky duck lol) it looks more like you had a fallback rise or slow rise, :) hopefully those are implantation cramps!! If 5-6 dpo so it's possible! Oh I wish you luck I'm getting excited for everyone still in the wait, you'll all be finding out soon if god blessed you this month. 

My temps are still down. I'm still going to keep temping just so I hve some sort of record to show my doc in 2 weeks, but I am really done with this whole waiting to o game. It's got me more focused on my body than on ttc. I guess that's a god thing though. Get this pcos thing under control and get some progesterone pumping lol 
Before temping I never thought that I wouldn't o. :( 

It's all good in staying happy and will keep eyes on all of you, and of course will update if o happens.


----------



## nypage1981

Yay Kylar! Sounds like lack of symptoms with you may be a good sign:) I wanted lack of symptoms too!! 
Mrs- you have PCOS? I was wondering if I do....altho its never been an issue before this year. Could I have just developed it do you think?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs- Hav eyou thought about a progesterone problem? Maybe you did O but low temps signal progesterone deficiency... just a thought! Thanks for checkin out my chart.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies

Feeling like crud today. Last night RIGHT after DH and I DTD, I had to run to the bathroom to throw up?!?!? WTH! WAAAAAAAAAAY to early to be a PG symptom as I dont think I have even ovulated yet! Lol! Must have BD too soon after eating. I was so sick all night and still sick today. DH tried to feed me scrambled eggs and sausage which sent me right back into the bathroom. Ugh! I havent tested in like 2wks. Is it possible to have as heavy of a flow as I just had, but have been PG through it?


----------



## nypage1981

Could be Brandy- ever seen I didnt know I was Pregnant? That show proves anythings possible. Lol. Also, I sometimes get really pukey for ovulation.....are you close to O? Else you may just wanna test!!! heehee


----------



## Kylarsmom

ya it is possible! I think it's rare, but TOTALLY possible! You should test anyway, just for the heck of it!!


----------



## nypage1981

OH- and Mrs- I wish we had a "like" button on BNB cuz i'd "like" your post about Xmas shopping~!!!! Im stoked. Been looking up toys and gifts online today. Yeeyeeeyee. My moms been started for a couple weeks now.. hahhahahaa. That woman.


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Could be Brandy- ever seen I didnt know I was Pregnant? That show proves anythings possible. Lol. Also, I sometimes get really pukey for ovulation.....are you close to O? Else you may just wanna test!!! heehee

Omg that show drives me nuts ! THose people are idiots ! I saw 1 where a girl had the baby in the toilet and thought it was a poop! wtf?! Pretty sure i gave birth this one time .. and it was 13453143413461.25341325 times worse pain than a turd! OMFG- seriously people!?

LOL sorry for the rant. That show is ridiculous to me, but i LOVE It , all the same!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am not sure when I "o" as this is only my "first" cycle since having my Mirena taken out on the 20th of October. At this point I am just going by what my ticker says and BD everyday just in case. The only reason I am concerned is because I dont get sick to the stomach like this. Let's put it this way, my mother knew I was PG with my son because she found me throwing up. Lol! I dont throw up unless I ABSOLUTELY have to. I tears down my entire body. I was laying in bed just shaking like crazy and freezing all night because of it. Weird. Maybe I will go get a $ test just to ease my mind. Wont be upset if it is BFN, as "O" is just around the corner according to my ticker!


----------



## nypage1981

Me too Kylarsmom- I have noooo clue how 9 months pass and they "didnt know". I dont buy it. Stopped watching it after I concluded that these were girls who were knowing it but denying taking any responsibility of regular care during their pregnancies....its just too impossible to not know at all or once have the "oh, maybe its pregnancy" thought....derrrrr.

Maybe yucky flu? We've been passin it around a bit. that time of year!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yes it is possible, pcos develops with age, weight, diet etc.. All the females in my family have it except my fertile Myrtle mother.. So I've known it's been developing for a little while because I noticed my cycles were irregular and I started growing darker witch hairs on my chin -yucky. Diet has a lot to do with it, so eating healthy is key to keeping it away, but it will had it's way with you, my aunt and I both have lost a lot of weight and changed our diets and she still couldn't get pregnant after 8 years of trying so they adopted..
Dh and I wanted to wait a little longer to ttc but with my health issues and possible future infertility I didn't want to wait anymore. It would be sad if we could never have a baby,but I would gladly adopt and take a child who is already here on earth and needs a good home. That's what my aunt and uncle did and thy got really lucky their adopted daughter looks exactly like them you can't even tell by looks that she's adopted.. So either way we go will be a blessing.


----------



## nypage1981

Can you take meds for it to help you get pregnant? Im terrified now that its what is wrong with me...maybe thats why i've felt so crampy this month and why ive gained weight the last 2 years. Hrumph. 
Guess I'd better go begin filling out papers for adoption!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Haha ladies you all make me smile! And thank you for not shunning me after the disturbing posts yest! Lol makes me feel like I'm still welcome lol I felt a little outsiderish after I weirder everyone out LOL!
Ny- pukey around o! That's great I was in shower this morning with hubby and suddenly had a huge urge to vomit! I didn't know hormones could do that, but there's a lot I don't know. 
Kylar- your welcome always happy to stalk a chart, I've been lookin at all of yours. I did wonder about a progesterone problem, will talk about it with on on the 
3rd. 
Regardless I'm happy to be here no matter what happens in the future


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Don't befreaked out about it!- I'm one to really talk huh? Lol women get pregnant all the time on pcos. My sis in law got pregnant the first month she was dating her boyfriend and when I say first month, I mean the first week of the first month she was with he bf. She has pcos and doesn't really take care of her body. She weighs about 300lbs, so those factors don't always mean anything... Timing is the biggest thing as log as your cervix winks at you :)


----------



## nypage1981

Im always on time for everything, always managing about 50 things at once in life and our schedules, great at keeping others on time and in check....so WHY CANT I TIME GETTING PREGNANT???? lol. Just seems like it shouldnt be so hard is all!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I know right! That's a question I'm sure all of us long time ttc'ers ask


----------



## ready4baby

I agree, nypage, this shouldn't be so hard! Isn't this just natural procreation of the species? And really, aren't the conception odds for humans way lower than other animals? Not fair! Would a couple of turtles lay eggs and do their magic, walk away from their little nest, and then be like "dammit, i guess this cycle is a no go". Um, no, like a thousand little turtles would crawl out of that hole.

Sorry, I digress. My beta was negative, so no evidence of pregnancy here. Not sure if I had a chemical or not; maybe I have bad line-reading eyes. My doc was super nice at least, and said I can try Clomid anytime I want because of my long cycle.


----------



## nypage1981

Lol. Damn turtles. Great, now im jealous of turtles. Im pathetic! 

Well thats good and bad ready.....least your not going to have to wait ti TTC, and good that you can begin Clomid. Bad about the not pregnant thing thoug:( sorry. How come your doc agreed to do Clomid so early? Usually I thought you had to go a year infertility before docs would do anything.....


----------



## ready4baby

Heh, she's pretty cool... And I don't have to wait a year because if it weren't for the lack of some physical characteristics, I would have been diagnosed with pcos in October based on an ultrasound. And I just had a 48 day cycle. I'm hoping it was an anomoly and this new cycle goes back to my normal 30. Not taking Clomid if I don't have to.


----------



## nypage1981

You gunna wait one cycle then take it if nothing in december? Seems im hearing a lot of PCOS suddenly today! I never thought I had that since ive had one child...but thinking now that its what must be wrong. BLECH. Bet turtles dont get PCOS.


----------



## ready4baby

I'll take it if my cycle is uber long again--that means i'm struggling to O. If you have regular cycle lengths that show O through a temp shift, you don't have it. No kidding on the turtles, those little *******s.


----------



## nypage1981

I do have regular cycles...but no proof of O because I only do the opks and havnt temped...I get positive OPK but dont know if that means for sure I do O.


----------



## ready4baby

Nypage, the positive means your body is signaling itself to O, but the only thing that confirms that you actually did is a temperature shift (or ultrasound would be more definitive yet). There's so much stress in ttc, I wouldn't worry yourself about pcos or anything if you can help it. If you're dying to know more, then temp next cycle (but hopefully you won't need to!)


----------



## nypage1981

Well according to my shit head boobs, i'll need to! They tell me i'll be going at it another month! Maybe the second month of EPO will work more. I want to temp but cant see in my life how that would work. I dont have a normal wake up schedule and go pee like 2 times during the night and early morn. Whats the earliest you can temp in the am?


----------



## leigh331

ready4baby said:


> leigh331 said:
> 
> 
> Ready4Baby....I'm sorry to hear that the witch came for you also... :(
> 
> Atleast we have next month!! Looks like we are on similar cycles...so we can ttc together :)
> 
> Sounds good!! :hugs: I was really bummed this morning, and still feeling emotional, but better now. New cycle for us... because of my faintly + test, my doc ordered a blood hcg for me today, so it will be interesting to find out if I actually was preggers, albeit for such a short time. FX for this time!Click to expand...

I'm so sorry. Its frustrating, huh?? How long have you been trying??


----------



## BrandysBabies

Test was BFN. I knew it would be, but at least now I know. Hopefully the sick stomach means "O" is near!!


----------



## ready4baby

leigh331 said:


> I'm so sorry. Its frustrating, huh?? How long have you been trying??

Super frustrating to think you've caught it, and then not. We have not been trying long so I know I should not complain; 4 cycles but my last one was quite long. How about you?

nypage, you can temp anytime you want as long you've slept at least 3 or 4 hours I think & same time each day...and you don't HAVE to get up to do it, just set the alarm, temp, and go back to sleep.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Bbt is your lowest resting body tempature they say u can get an accurate bbt read after 3 hours of sleep. So maybe when u wake up in the middle of the night u can pop a thermommy in your mouth :)


----------



## leigh331

ready4baby said:


> leigh331 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry. Its frustrating, huh?? How long have you been trying??
> 
> Super frustrating to think you've caught it, and then not. We have not been trying long so I know I should not complain; 4 cycles but my last one was quite long. How about you?
> 
> nypage, you can temp anytime you want as long you've slept at least 3 or 4 hours I think & same time each day...and you don't HAVE to get up to do it, just set the alarm, temp, and go back to sleep.Click to expand...

This is going to sounds really dumb, but this was my first cycle. I got off birth control 2 months ago. I really hope it doesn't take a long time, but from what I have heard, it usually takes a year to concieve your first. :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Over 2 for this girl. 2 years if ntnp, then the past two months have been ttc.. Dud lol my ovaries are duds sitting inside me I think


----------



## leigh331

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Over 2 for this girl. 2 years if ntnp, then the past two months have been ttc.. Dud lol my ovaries are duds sitting inside me I think

You poor thing...it will happen for you soon :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

leigh331 said:


> ready4baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leigh331 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry. Its frustrating, huh?? How long have you been trying??
> 
> Super frustrating to think you've caught it, and then not. We have not been trying long so I know I should not complain; 4 cycles but my last one was quite long. How about you?
> 
> nypage, you can temp anytime you want as long you've slept at least 3 or 4 hours I think & same time each day...and you don't HAVE to get up to do it, just set the alarm, temp, and go back to sleep.Click to expand...
> 
> This is going to sounds really dumb, but this was my first cycle. I got off birth control 2 months ago. I really hope it doesn't take a long time, but from what I have heard, it usually takes a year to concieve your first. :(Click to expand...

i would not say "usually" but it CAN. The odds are 20% chance every month. I find that hard to believe though, some people are a lot more fertile than others! And there are a lot of other factors that increase/decrease your chances! Just keep trying and TIMING is the key. I really really pray it doesnt take us a year either. I just can't fathom that. I think i'd give up and move to NTNP before then, b/c that is too much emotional stress for me to do this every month for a year !


----------



## threebirds

Hi Kylarsmum, hi everyone  thanks for carrying this on Kylars mum. Can you add me? I am 5DPO. Had a temp dip yest but back up today, so hope that is okay. Af will be due around 29th. Really hope this is a great mnth for you all, babydust all round. Xx


----------



## abs07

Well I believe I'm officially in the 2ww - I'd say I'm 1dpo today! Whoo hoo!

I just had to share a funny story... This morning DH and I were laying in bed and I said to him "You need to tell your "stuff" to get moving and give me a baby!" He immediately responded with "You need to tell your ovaries to get moving and catch something!" Lol - just a lil humor in the morning! :)

Leigh - I went off bc in March and I don't think my periods regulated until July. So when people ask me how long I've been TTC do I tell them 8 or 4 months?? 4 sounds so much better! But give them some time to work out of your system. I know dr's and websites say its out as soon as you stop taking them but I don't necessarily believe that! FX'd for you :)


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

I think that I am finally going to o in the next couple of days maybe today. Not temping or opking or anything this month. I just don't feel like bothering with it and if I don't get pg this month there is always next cycle which I will at least temp for that cycle maybe use the opk's or I might wait until Jan to start all that. With Christmas coming around the time I o for next cycle it will be hard to get everything done and worry about temping and opks. If I do get pg this cycle ms will most likely def be in full gear by Christmas time which will not be very fun.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I worked til 1 am got home at 2 am went to sleep back up at 9 am and gotta leave by 10 am to be back at work :( omg....ehhh...and btw I think I totally am having an annovulatory month theres no way I ovulated and my temps stayed so low....:( why me?


----------



## Sideways 8

Hello everyone just an update... AF is due for me sometime in the next couple of days. I'm scared to test, though! I hate bfn's :(
On Sunday or Monday this past week I had some brown CM stuff that lasted for about 3 days. I don't have any really continuous symptoms other than tender breasts, even they're starting to feel better now.... had some twinges here and there. *Sigh*


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I know Andrea. We can go through this together :) I'm checking out progesterone creams today while I'm out shopping think that might be the problem.


----------



## RorysMom

I'm at my in-laws for several days, so just popping in quickly. Got to hold my newborn nephew this morning, and I just want to have a baby of my own!

Anyway, I'm jealous of turtles now, too, and sorry for those of you having problems. No AF for me yet, but considering my long cycle last month, not getting my hopes up. Someone mentioned that an extra long cycle means you're having trouble o'ing? Is that right? Just starting ttc last month, and now my body becomes unpredictable. Ridiculous!


----------



## klwcurlyq

I'm out girls, the :witch: got me :cry::cry: Moving on to the Christmas testing thread...


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

well finally in my 2ww I did the OPKs this month and wow they are amazing and make you feel so happy when u see the line come up :) ,... I was convinced my PCOS was playing up and I wasn't ovulating properly but nope I got faint +ve on tuesday major +ve wed, thurs & bit fainter but still +ve Fri and fainter today how many DPO would I be do u think first OPK or second one? 

ovulation pain been with me since Monday night - Tuesday, how's everyone else getting on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

klwcurlyq said:


> I'm out girls, the :witch: got me :cry::cry: Moving on to the Christmas testing thread...

Big:hugs: & :kiss: sorry honey xxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

So sorry Curyq... Star, it was probably the 2nd day you got +opk, typically. temping helps you detect the exact day though! Today has been a looooooong day! We got our Christmas tree up and decorated! I know I know, getting a little ahead of myself! But we got to TX for Thanksgiving, and I'd love to come home to my Christmas decorated house! Plus its our first year in our FIRST home that we own, and our son is at an age this year where everything is so new and exciting and he loves the tree and all the lights! As for the TTC realm, im getting some AF type cramps :( not too excited about that . Still a week away from AF though, but I got AF cramps about 5-6 days before AF last month too. THought that was maybe a good sign last month, but seeing as it happened last month, im considering it a bad sign for this month. I guess we will see. Other than that the only thing I have going on is im EXHAUSTED. But I DID do a lot today. So who knows if that's a symptom or not. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## rosababy

kylarsmom, i'm also feeling AF cramps, since 2 days ago. this usually happens 4-5 days before AF comes, so i'm worried. i'm not completely sure how many dpo i am, since my temps seem to be slow risers, but i'd due for AF maybe next wednesday. at first, i thought it could be implantation cramps, but how many days are they supposed to last? is 3 days too long? sigh. this is so frustrating. i'm ttc for my first, so i have no idea what symptoms to look out for.


----------



## Kylarsmom

well, when i was pregnant with my son, i was not officially TTC so i just remember thinking "ugh why do i feel like im about to start my period ?" ( like the whole entire 2 weeks before AF was due, i felt that way. Off and On AF cramps, so last month when I had them i thought sure it was a good thing, since thats how i felt before, but i wasnt, so to me i guess its not a symptom! But its so confusing b/c pregnancy cramps and period cramps feel the same! So there's no way to know, it sucks!


----------



## rosababy

that's what i keep hearing and reading, as well. people who think for sure AF is coming, and they end up being preggars. i'm trying not to be pessimistic, but i don't have a good feeling about this month for some reason. i just hate the not knowing. if i knew i would be pregnant by march or whatever, i would feel better. but the the not knowing kills me.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:thumbup:


Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> I know Andrea. We can go through this together :) I'm checking out progesterone creams today while I'm out shopping think that might be the problem.

where in the world would I get progestrerone creams???? let me know if you find any and tell me!!!!! I need some apparently!! I've been ooooober cramping :( so much for ovulation lol...blah oh well next month is still there ;)


----------



## rosababy

i got progesterone creme at gnc. my sister-in-law is a midwife and she suggested it to me, as well. she said to put it on any fleshy part of the body twice a day on days 14-28 of the cycle (regardless of how long your cycle is).


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks girly I normally O on day 12.......so maybe it would work after this cycle I'm on now ;) I am hoping my temps are just wacky and maybe I really did O....I am soooo crampy so bad I woke up crying this morning so maybe it is my month I went pee twice in the night and only slept 6 hours soooo I guess we never can tell just yet LOL


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Do you all think if I had a chemical last month maybe thats why I totally didn't ovulate this month? I am beginning to wonder :( this sucks but its a big huge possibility with all those darn positives I had :( then they went to white sticks :( oh well I guess maybe next month right? I'm so upset I don't even wanna think I didn't Ovulate as I really feel pregnant this time....more so then ever and I'm only 4dpo....just have it in my gut this is my time and hubby goes for SA on Wednesday we aren't cancelling it this time LOL as it doesn't fall when I'm suppose to O :) no more sexies for well 4 days LMAO


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Okay I didn't have much time to write last night I haven't been on in sooooo long and didn't have time to write as much as I needed to say...lol. I have had a LOT on my mind....I worked night before last til 1 am then had to be at work at 11 am so not much rest with an hour drive home an hour back to work took 2 hours off my time at home...so with 6 hours of sleep I was overly exhausted. 

This is the first month I've had anything like what I've experienced happen. I've been hurting down below....so bad that it has woken me up from a deep sleep. It hurts like inside where my cervix would be I duno what thats caused from. Then for the past 3 days I've had awful cramps.....they are down between my belly button and my pubic bone right in the middle and it feels seriously like AF cramps but its way too early as I'm not supposed to get AF until the 29th or 30th. So maybe its like implantation cramps or something who knows....then my back :( ohhh well it hurts so bad I dont wanna move :( I duno if its hurting from working so much or what but OUCH...then last night we DTD and well :( I totally wasn't in the mood and my nipples hurt so bad so when DH touched them I wanted to slap him b/c he kept licking on them and it felt AWFUL :( I didnt like it at allllll....now I'm overly moody and tired. I guess all this could be from work but then again I try to think positive......GL everyone sorry I'm being now the "post whore" lmaooooooooo.....hope to hear from you all today kinda wondering where everyone went!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Idk andrea, thats confusing. Idk about a chemical, but it should not keep you from ovulating the next month even if you did, b/c you are supposed to be MORE fertile after chemicals and miscarriages. Those pains sound promising though, but like you said its still early so try not to read too much into anything. THats the only way im getting by b/c i have had the FEELING im pregnant and only symptoms ive ever had in pregnancy the last 2 months and i wasnt, so this month im just not reading ANYTHING into any ache, any pain or any strange symptom. its making time go by faster b/c im not dwelling on TTC and the 2ww. It works for me, but I know this is much easier said than done, right!? 
I had a small dip yesterday that I'm hoping could be implantation? But then again, not reading too much into anything! hehe!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL I totally am not paying attention to my stupid chart any longer.......But the cramps are hard to ignore :( like I'm sitting here crying because I wanna know why I'm cramping so bad but if I make an appt. they will just say maybe your AF is coming sooner....and make up some sort of excuse not to see me but what worries me is the pain I had in my cervix that woke me up with tears in my eyes....blahhh :( I'm over here crying an ehhh duno lol I'm just a wreck girly!! I'll be ok though I gotta go to work later today :( and so not looking forward to it my feet hurt so bad and so does my back :( and my belly the cramps it actually hurts to press on my belly ( I did it gently but still weird)


----------



## Kylarsmom

ya, that's weird, idk! when are you going to test again?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'll be testing everyday :) lol I have some FRER's and some dollar store tests....I'll use the dollar store one day and a frer the next then dollar store then frer


----------



## Kylarsmom

good luck!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Hello 

Im new to this thread and confused

I thought i was 10dpo but some of the o calculators say im only 9dpo and others say im 10dpo... I was expecting for my period/test day to be the 25th now im not so sure 

I don't want to wake up Thursday morn with no af and get excited only to have been miscalculating it and it show the next day

My af is like clockwork every 28 days my last af was 10/29/2010 so some say i o'ed on the 11th some say the 12th.... i cant remember what day i had o pains 

i dont know what to think


----------



## Kylarsmom

I highly suggest temping. If i had just been judging by my body, i would be all screwed up bc i get O pains daaaays before actual O. The opks and temping help you pinpoint the exact day! But either way at least you have a great general idea! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Waaaaaa, two of the girls in my Ex-Mirena group just got their BFP's after only one month of having their's taken out. I am SOOOOO excited for them, but I want my BFP too!!! Lol! I had mine taken out on the 20th of October, think my chances are good? So far this month since AF we have BD on the 14th, 15th, 17th, 18th, and 20th. We will hopefully BD every night for the rest of the month and at least every other night. I so want to catch my bean this month!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

AndreaFlorida said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Mrs.iwnamkabb said:
> 
> 
> I know Andrea. We can go through this together :) I'm checking out progesterone creams today while I'm out shopping think that might be the problem.
> 
> where in the world would I get progestrerone creams???? let me know if you find any and tell me!!!!! I need some apparently!! I've been ooooober cramping :( so much for ovulation lol...blah oh well next month is still there ;)Click to expand...

Hey they have it at gnc and walmart I believe runs about 15-30 dollars


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

A little update on me. Nothing.. Lol. Had some more watery cm yest. But that's typical of an anovulatory cycle I'm reading. It's ok though. I made myself focus on other things in life at the moment. I missed my temp this morning but they're still low, good luck to you lucky ducks testing in the next few days. 

Guess what I found ...

Lots of :dust: for each of you. I'd blow some on me, but I am taking advantage of my situation and having a few :drunk: over the next few days. :D We leave for Texas tomorrow for 5 days yay! It's been nice had our weekend off together, then a whole week off, then back in time for a new weekend. 

P.s. Although I'm not going to be paying too much attention for the next week, I am secretly hoping I o while we're down there. Like a conception getaway


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

I'm back from visiting my parents and straight on here to see how everyone's doing!!

Sorry to hear the witch got a few of you. Readyforbaby - I was feeling so hopeful for you. I hope you all get your BFPs next month

I'm feeling really nervous because I'm going to test in the morning. It's either 11 or 12dpo so I know it's quite early but I can't wait any longer! I'm not feeling too hopeful as I haven't really had any signs - except a little bit of tightness around my right ovary but I've had that a few times before. I'm not holding out a lot of hope but of course, there's a massive part of me that is willing and wishing it to happen!!!

Lots of baby dust to all those still to test!! x


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck testing in the AM leeze! im sooooooo ready to test and just trying so hard to convince myself to wait. I only have 1 FRER and want to wait to use it on Thanksgiving. I wish I had some ICs


----------



## ready4baby

Thank you leeze, and good luck tomorrow!! I was feeling hopeful too; had a meltdown the night that AF started, which DH did not at all appreciate. He thinks I'm "doing this all to myself", and shouldn't get so invested. Men! They truly are on a different page when it comes to ttc. Anyhow, was able to enjoy a yummy martini, and I'm glad for turkey day and the distraction it provides this week. Hopefully I can chill out a little more with this next cycle. Really hopeful for you ladies & some great BFPs yet to come!


----------



## rosababy

I put my temps on FF today. Check out my chart. FF rocks, because I had a hard time deciding what my coverline would be, and evidently I am a "slow riser," so I couldn't decide when I actually ovulated. Check out my chart...thoughts? Let's see if I can do this correctly...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/324b95


----------



## Kylarsmom

ooo rosa, that could be an implantation dip at 6 dpo!!


----------



## nmariern

Wow I didn't read through the thread yet but I'm sure when I need something to keep me from POAS I can come catch up :) I'll be testing T-Day ! (it's a little early, but I will NEED to by then :)


----------



## rosababy

kylarsmom, there is such a thing as an implantation dip?? i had jury duty that day, so i got up 30 minutes early. would getting up a little early make a huge dip?


----------



## Kylarsmom

yes there is, most "pregnancy" charts have them. but not all. and not all charts with dips are pregnant... and yes testing that early would make a little dip but not that big of one!


----------



## Kylarsmom

you should use a BBT adjuster. it helps when you take your temp at different times than normal..
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## rosababy

ooh, that's exciting! thanks for the info, kylarsmom. we're traveling on thanksgiving, and i have to get up like 2 hours early, which always my temps hard to read that month. this site will help with that!


----------



## Kylarsmom

nmariern how many DPO are you? I see from your tickers you have suffered from loses, im so sorry hun.


----------



## Kylarsmom

My pleasure rosababy


----------



## waitingfor3

Hi, ladies,
I will be testing around the 28th through the 3rd. I should wait but I know I won't be able to. Good luck to us all!!!!:flower:


----------



## nmariern

I'm 5 dpo today, almost 6 dpo! I did lose one baby at around 9 or so weeks, but from the ultrasound I had the baby died around 5 or 6 weeks. It's been about a year of off and on trying and ntnp depending on what my boyfriend felt like... but hopefully things are on the right path:)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh how sad im sorry hun!


----------



## zucchini

Hi all, sorry I've been away, very busy with packing stuff to send for Christmas! My relatives all live in Australia so I have to pack boxes to send NOW aaaarrrgghhhhhh...
I really liked the conversation about the turtles. :haha:
I'm 10dpo today, unlike Leeze cannot test because of stupid HCG in system! Body is doing weird things which make me want to test: super sore nipples, ov-like pains a few days ago, temps going up and down like crazy and now thrush. Hooray.
But I can't test so I am putting all my energies into getting all my work done in the next two days so we can go on holidays for Thanksgiving! Going to San Francisco, which I love, so should be fun.
Best of luck for the test Leeze, let us know how it goes!


----------



## nmariern

Kylarsmom- Thanks :) I often wonder what life would be like with two right now... but hopefully I find that out soon enough :)

zucchini- you can always tell when it's the tww around my house... not a piece of dirty laundry in site and you could drink out of my toilet bowls... staying busy deffo helps :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i have a question about temping 

I wake up several times a night to either pee or because my husband is snoring i go into the other room.... so im wondering how i would temp or is it not gonna work for me 

Also i dont get up at the same time every morning... could i wake up just to temp and go back to sleep?

Thanks everyone some times i feel clueless about all this


----------



## HappyinLove

I'm 4dpo and it's going SO slow. :( Any one having any symptoms?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey all I've been at work half the day and am back home finally and can't sleep....I am all stuffy from the weather here and up all day on my feet is killing my feet and my back :( I'm suffering highly it takes everything I've got in my body to make myself go to work. Blahhhh I hate it but its a paycheck ;) Tonight my whole body is achy and well my bb's hurt, back hurts, and still stomach crampiness down low....feels like tightening and the newest symptom is tummy upset really feel like I can't keep anything down....it could be that I'm getting sick though trying not to look at my symtpoms too much but some are very bothersome at the moment. The only other thing is a major headache could just be stressers at work though ya never know :) Hope everyone has a great night and see you all tomorrow God bless :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

i wonder about the nighttime wakings myself, but honestly i think as long as you dont get up often or near your temping time, its fine. as long as i actually go back to sleep and sleep good im fairly content that my temps are accurate.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

They say at least 3 hours un-interrupted sleep is fine! Just as long as its at the same time daily ;)

I keep having sharp sharp twinges in my back :( thinking I may need to call the doctor tomorrow apparently I've pinched a nerve or something I move and I jerk in pain :( I just wanna cry :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Aww Andrea, sounds like you need a hot relaxing bubble bath. 

Hi everyone, I need to catch up on everything lol 

As we know I have no idea what my body is doing, but I am on cd 26 and my bbs started to get sore. 
I read an interesting article. It said if your bbs hurt on the outside it means you've ovulated. If they hurt up front then chances are you haven't, and if they hurt on outside and insides then that's a sign of anovulatory..? Hmm idk if it's true facts, bc you can't believe everything you read on ye Internet, but though it was done helpful facts. 

Mine hurt on tops and outside.. Prior convos--- confirmed.. Lol. Hope everyone gets done bfps in the next few days.


----------



## Kylarsmom

isnt not ovulating and anovulatory the same?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yep same thing.......:( I am kind of thinking I didn't ovulate this time around as well FF never never confirmed it :( I think its the time change that messed all our temps up though so maybe I did and my temps an hour earlier waking up were near the same as my before O temps....I duno.....only can wait it out and see. I took a test this morning well.....I wanna say theres a line but I have line eye lol!

Took the test apart and it was just the stupid antibody strip apparently...but it had me guessing :(
 



Attached Files:







EDIT1.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nypage1981

Hey ladies- couple more days until AF is due for me and kinda feel PMSy. But i've felt that for over a week now so pretty much my whole 2WW has felt PMS. Cant really tell if anything is a good sign or not. Just felt kinda cruddy. Getting busy for the holidays and Kylarsmom I want to put my tree up so bad! I have to wait until like sunday night now because we are so busy for this week! 
Mrs and Rorysmom- what is the progesterone cream for? I think I also need progesterone.....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I know what ya mean when ya say the past week you've felt PSM'y :( I feel that way as well crampy and all.....I cannot wait to see if we get our BFP's FX for everyone and BABYDUSTTTTTTT :) to all of us!


----------



## Leeze

BFN today for me - grrr

I know it's still really early but I was desperate to see that extra little line that didn't appear. Such a small little line with such a big meaning!!!

Will be testing again tomorrow and giving in to my POAS addict. Good luck everyone else xx


----------



## nypage1981

Good Luck Leeze! I hope its just too early for you and theres still hope!


----------



## rosababy

Oh ladies. I woke up with a really low temp, huge cramps, and sure enough, the witch we all hate. :cry: I hope everyone left gets their :bfp: this month, but you can count me in for next month. I guess I can have a glass of wine for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry rosa- witch sucks....is that dog a weimeriner? Yea, no idea how to spell it. Very cute dog.


----------



## rosababy

thanks, nypage! she's a black lab, actually. this is our "blair witch picture." haha!!

someone asked about getting up to temp...can't remember who, now. i always have to get up to use the bathroom, and i've had fine luck with temping. also, i set my alarm for 7:00 on the weekends, and go back to sleep, since i don't have to be up early.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Come on ladies!! we need to see some :bfp: this month!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

im confused then- how can bbs hurting on the inside mean didnt ovulate but hurting on the outside and inside mean anovulatory? if they are the same thing? lol i think im missing something?


----------



## Kylarsmom

i know- i dont think we have gotten a bFP yet have we? SOMEONE in this thread is bound to get one!! Now who will it be!? As for me, yest i had a wave of nausea in the morning! Other than that i got NOTHING! I mean absolutely nothing. To me, its almost a sign bc the last 2 months i had tons of symptoms. I hope it means something. I guess we will see!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Leeze said:


> BFN today for me - grrr
> 
> I know it's still really early but I was desperate to see that extra little line that didn't appear. Such a small little line with such a big meaning!!!
> 
> Will be testing again tomorrow and giving in to my POAS addict. Good luck everyone else xx

Bummer huN! Hopefully tmorrow!

So sorry Rosa who the witch got!! =(


----------



## Kylarsmom

~Thanksgiving Testers~

Kylarsmom
AndreaFlorida
Mommy V
Ready4baby:witch:
StillWaiting
MiBebe
Zucchini
Mrs.Iwnamkabb
Leeze
Klwcurlyq:witch:
Sma1588
BrandysBabies
Deethehippy
Starchase
monroea
roadbump31
waitin4astork
Lovingmybaby
nypage1981
leigh331:witch:
Sideways 8
abs07
Dstnie
junemomma09
Rorysmom
Kayaen
AustinGurrl
Liz_legend
nmariern
Zombers
loveinbinary
Rosababy:witch:
CamoQueen
HappyinLove
hopeful4bfp
Threebirds
Trinimom82:bfp:

Come on :bfp:s!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## threebirds

And meeee xxx good luck every1 xxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

oh so sorry hun!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

should i test early?? im dying here! lol... i only have 1 FRER though!


----------



## ready4baby

Haha, Kylarsmom, I have to be the voice of reason: waaaaaiiiit It's likely too early to get a nice strong + and you'll be straining your eyes and stressing yourself out! Take a bath, relax, think positively...maybe your nausea is a good sign. FX for you, and all the rest of you ladies too!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Just a quick hint dont make them bigger just yet look before you blow them up the pics are a little blurry ;) so further away is better...but you can see them up close if you look well tilt screen as well :)YES WAIT I'm doing enough throwing $$ in the trash for all of us :( but emmm I did another FRER this afternoon and I got tears in my eyes now.....I havent taken the test apart but after 3 minutes....this is what I got....

I know its too early but dang I have LINE EYE TODAY :(:cry: The faintest ever pink line :)

I totally feel as if AF is coming a week early SCREEN TILTING probably needed ;)

TRYING NOT TO TAKE MY DIGI as I THINK ITS TOO EARLY JUST YET :) I CANT STOP STARING AT IT :(
 



Attached Files:







BFP1.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 12









EDITED2.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10









EDITED.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 9









BFP2JPG.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 13









BFP3JPG.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kylar, it was something I read, I wouldn't out much thought into it. Well ladies my temp spiked way up today, not sure what it means but my bbs do hurt. I just don't know if it's goin to jump down tomorrow.. It was warm in y house this morning.. Idk.. We leav for tx today, but I'll still be temping and poppin in to see who gets bfps! 
Andrea I looked at your pics and I'd say take some tomorrow and see if it gets darker my eyes saw something but it could be an evAp.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yep kylar I'd wait and it looks like u might be having an implantation dip this morning so two more days min. :) lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

i see it in person much better those stupid pics are rubbish :( too blurry thanks for looking though :) really appreciate it...I'm so nervous :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sorry I really dont mean to be negative but i dont see anything on the tests andrea.. =( Im sure its going to happen for you though, i pray this is your month!


----------



## Kylarsmom

AndreaFlorida said:


> i see it in person much better those stupid pics are rubbish :( too blurry thanks for looking though :) really appreciate it...I'm so nervous :)

really? you think?!?!


----------



## Kylarsmom

I wasnt sure, b/c i tossed and turned a lot this morning so i was afraid that was why my temp was down... but idk??


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have no clue...I have knots in my tummy right now.....I duno if I wanna believe them yet.....I duno though trying NOT to get hopes up this time around but I get so POAS crazy!


----------



## nmariern

Yawn!! I can't believe I'm only 6dpo!! 
What a long week it's going to be :(
Kylarsmom- Don't waste your frer yet... but if you happen to swing by a dollar store, ya know ;)
I am tempted to grab a few dollar tests but it's insanely early. Not a single symptom yet. Boo!


----------



## HappyinLove

I feel like I have tons of symptoms but I also think I'm imagining them too. I'm only 5 dpo and really don't think I could possibly have any symptoms this early but I already have one child and I noticed symptoms at 7dpo. I also know we ttc for 1 year before a BFP showed up so I went through several months thinking I had symptoms too. :( I have woken up every night since O to tinkle, around 3 am...last night was 1 am. I have felt VERY tired and a little nauseous at times. Sometimes have tingly boobs but that was my number one symptom with my first baby. We shall see. I'm testing Friday. :) SOMEONE needs a BFP!!!! Think positive girls! ;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I keep running to the bathroom to make sure I haven't "started" feels very wet down there ehhh :(....and pulled apart my test BFN it was the stupid antibody strip...it has a TINY tad of pink at the bottom but thats it :( weird...faulty test!


----------



## nmariern

Oh what I wouldn't give to be back on my 28 day cycles! I'd be much closer to testing day! I have that same thing going on Andrea... people at work must think I have the poops or something! LoL


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL....at least its not just me :)


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar! Test!! hahahahhaaa kiidding. Im excited for you though i think your lack of symptoms sounds uber promising and you had great EWCM from the EPO- cant wait for you to get your bfp i know you will!
Andrea- i just worked all day and my eyes are all googly but maaayyyybe i see a little line but doesnt look like a color to me...so maybe evap? Ugh, i'd be freakin if I were you! You plan to test tmrrow again or when? 
I hope someone gets it this month, we havnt much time left! I am still waitin for AF to arrive....doesnt seem like its my month I feel PMS to the max! Oh well, i'd be happy for an xmas bfp!!!


----------



## nypage1981

nmariern- how many dpo are you? I see you've got a 6 year old girl? I do tooo. Shes amazin:) We are both trying for #2 after MC also. Got a lot in common with our TTC process....are you taking any meds or vits to help this?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

LADIES I HAD TO UPDATE!!! I just had a huge glob of ewcm!! I'm finally ovulating.. But we're on the road :( and wi be do another 5 hours. Do you think we still hav time to catch it?!!!?!?!?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

It's been like 4/5 days since we bd'd so there's nothing left to catch it!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

And I'm wondering cuz my temp was up this morning but I'm just now getting the ewcm. I checked earlier and it wasn't there but idk!


----------



## HappyinLove

nmariern: We are both ttc # 2 and I'm 5 dpo, you're 6 dpo. So close together! :) How long have you been ttc?


----------



## rosababy

mrs.,
Do you use opks? If so, have you had a positive opk yet? I never seem to get ewcm at the right time. I usually get it like 4-5 days before I ovulate, so I'm not sure what that means, either. I would say pull over and go for it!:haha:
Or, at least try right when you arrive wherever you're traveling to. Can't hurt, right? Isn't it funny how we get so excited about ewcm now?! I love it!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I know! No I don't use opks yet will start next month I think. Well I wasn't kidding about taking our vaca as a conception gettaway!! Imagine the luck. Maybe it was my body relaxing that did it.. Hopefully I o Tom so I can get some bd in


----------



## rosababy

Opks are very helpful in my opinion, especially since I get ewcm at weird times. Don't get the cheapest ones you can find, though. I tried Answer brand, (very tiny slips, that you dip in a cup of urine) and never got a positive opk. Very frustrating. Now, I use First Response and I've had much better luck with them. When you get closer to when you think you will ovulate, start to test twice a day (at least), just to make sure you don't miss the surge.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well we are going to bd so much that he'll be sore over the next week.. Yikes me too prolly lol. Then if we catch it and it does happen this month, and when mom-in-law finds out I can say hey no thank you for supplying the bed bahahaha


----------



## rosababy

LOL, mrs! We had to bd at my in-laws last month, too. Problem is, I had to lie there with my feet in the air for a while before I could come back out, so I was like just tell them I have a headache! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol I'm right there with ya lmao. Ok now I'm excited. I just hope I can catch it in time. I'd be lying if I said hubby was the kind of guyto pull over on roadside to bd. He would never do that I'm sure. Although once we left a friends house for a min and drove to a field and did it lol.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hiya ladies!

Nothing new to report really. We have BDed the past 2 days and will continue every day for the next week or so. I think I am getting too excited about all of this, to the point where I think I will be gutted if I dont get my BFP this month. I think Kevin(DH) will be upset too. It was so funny, last night after our DS was asleep,we are in the middle of BD and our 4yr old spings open the bedroom door and says, "Whatcha doin?" Normally when this happens we just say we were playing, or wrestling, etc. and let him crawl into bed with us and all just go to sleep. Not last night! I had told DH what my ticker siad about this being one of my most fertile days, so he got up and went and put DS back in bed and stayed with him til he was good and asleep. Then came back in and was ready to DTD again! Lol! After we were done, I was like, "Well, that was unexpected!" Then he said, "Well, I didnt want to miss the opportunity to get that baby growing!" :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Aww brandy that was sweet!


----------



## Kylarsmom

BrandysBabies said:


> Hiya ladies!
> 
> Nothing new to report really. We have BDed the past 2 days and will continue every day for the next week or so. I think I am getting too excited about all of this, to the point where I think I will be gutted if I dont get my BFP this month. I think Kevin(DH) will be upset too. It was so funny, last night after our DS was asleep,we are in the middle of BD and our 4yr old spings open the bedroom door and says, "Whatcha doin?" Normally when this happens we just say we were playing, or wrestling, etc. and let him crawl into bed with us and all just go to sleep. Not last night! I had told DH what my ticker siad about this being one of my most fertile days, so he got up and went and put DS back in bed and stayed with him til he was good and asleep. Then came back in and was ready to DTD again! Lol! After we were done, I was like, "Well, that was unexpected!" Then he said, "Well, I didnt want to miss the opportunity to get that baby growing!" :cloud9:

Aww that is so presh! My DH looses his abilities when he feels like we "have to do it" You are so lucky! Not saying I dont love my DH to pieces, I just wish he got it like yours does!! ;)


----------



## BrandysBabies

I do feel very blessed that he is almost into this more than I am! Lol!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ok just for fun, I have to share these pics, because well, my son is the cutest thing ever!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3113.JPG
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG_3126.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BrandysBabies

Ooooooo, I just want to squeeze his cheeks!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Definitely some cute pics kylar! And i love the color of tile u have btw lmao.. How many days after u noticed the glob of ewcm did u actually ovulate?


----------



## RorysMom

kylarsmom -- he is so cute!

I'm sitting here at the in-laws still. We won't be bd'ing in the teeny tiny squeaky bed while we're here, but that's okay. Pretty sure I'm on a long cycle since AF still hasn't shown. But based on cm and how I felt, I think we timed BDing perfectly regardless... should know by Sunday or so.

I can't wait for someone to get a BFP already! I have to admit, I held my newborn nephew today and had a panic moment, like maybe I would be a terrible mother (the Rory in my name is my dog, not a kid). Maybe that's just my way of keeping from getting excited or something, like a defense mechanism against the disappointment of a BFN. Oh, also, I keep reading into "signs" -- not body symptoms, but totally random events. I was assigned to read this book for a grad class about one woman's pregnancy and motherhood (the class is a literature independent study that usually has nothing to do with these topics), two close friends just had babies, and when I called my mother the other day she answered, "You're pregnant!" not knowing that we're even TTC. Funny how I will take any shred of hope at all right now...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey everyone sorry its taken all day really to respond to anything...my test was BFN for anyone who didn't catch that....it sure did freak me out though :) thought maybe...but its still early yet tomorrow will be 7dpo. I gotta get to bed soon I worked from 6-midnight so I'm totally exhausted and DH probably would like a cuddle since we can't DTD for ehhh another day at least....then he gets to emm haha in a cup :) well.....lets pray its all normal for his swimmers ;) I think they are fine. 

As for me :( tonight has been a rough one....I've got pains all over including "down there" and it hurts like a stabbing pain...and my Csection scar is bugging me and it NEVER has done that since I was pregnant with my 2nd son......almost 2 and a half years. My bb's OMG they hurt so bad I have been holding them when I do anything like sit or anything if I jarr them too much OMG excruciating pain. My nips hurt bad bad bad worse than EVER and got some veins popping out! I know TMI :) I started apparently symtpom spotting. Well I been going pee way more and even woke up twice last night to go pee even though I only sleep 5-6 hours most nights ;).....that was VERY odd. I just gotsa weird feeling like if I'm not pregnant my body is having an issue all of its own LOL....The weirdest thing so far has to be the pain I got when I was at work....I got a SHARP pain in my right ovary kinda down low and it still hurts....I'm getting worried because I've been cramping a week now and praying to GOD its not a tubal or something wrong with my ovary :( maybe a cyst you think? I duno but it hurts and I'm so worried I may phone my doctor tomorrow to check it out. I duno what else to do.....I'm gonna go to sleep and see if the pain goes away but if not I guess tomorrow afternoon I'll call dr. and tell her whats up. :) I have the sweetest doctor :) 

As for all of you have a wonderful night sweet dreams and I'll see you very early in the morning UNFORTUNATELY I'll be soooo dead sleepy by then LOL


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry i have abandoned this forum, i have had some health issues which are being sorted out currently so i hope to feel better soon :/ It has messed up this 
month totally and me and boyfriend have only BD'd twice during the 'fertile time' so my chances are slim, i think i am bout 4dpo today and no symptoms yet :/

Anyway i do still read stuff here and wish you all good luck with your BFP
Kylarsmum, your pics are very sweet and AndreaFlorida i hope you feel better and can test soon! :flower:


----------



## abs07

Kylarsmom - he's so adorable! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have just woke up and my temp went SKY HIGH :) what does it mean LOL


----------



## Kylarsmom

AndreaFlorida said:


> I have just woke up and my temp went SKY HIGH :) what does it mean LOL

Mine did too!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Morning everyone! THanks for the comments about my DS! I just love him to pieces! Even though he can be a stinker!!! ;)

Well my temps SHOT up, and I mean SHOT UPPPPPP this morning! SOOOOOOOOO hoping yesterday was implantation for me!!! My chart did have the other dips last month, but did NOT have the 9 dpo dip from yesterday. So hoping its not a fluke! Hope you find our some good news at the DRs about DHs swimmers Andrea! Dee, so sorry Im sure you still have a good chance! 2 times in the fertile period is still great! It only takes 1!


----------



## Kylarsmom

RorysMom said:


> kylarsmom -- he is so cute!
> 
> I'm sitting here at the in-laws still. We won't be bd'ing in the teeny tiny squeaky bed while we're here, but that's okay. Pretty sure I'm on a long cycle since AF still hasn't shown. But based on cm and how I felt, I think we timed BDing perfectly regardless... should know by Sunday or so.
> 
> I can't wait for someone to get a BFP already! I have to admit, I held my newborn nephew today and had a panic moment, like maybe I would be a terrible mother (the Rory in my name is my dog, not a kid). Maybe that's just my way of keeping from getting excited or something, like a defense mechanism against the disappointment of a BFN. Oh, also, I keep reading into "signs" -- not body symptoms, but totally random events. I was assigned to read this book for a grad class about one woman's pregnancy and motherhood (the class is a literature independent study that usually has nothing to do with these topics), two close friends just had babies, and when I called my mother the other day she answered, "You're pregnant!" not knowing that we're even TTC. Funny how I will take any shred of hope at all right now...

Wow those are some CRAZY signs! LOL! I might be wondering what was going on myself if that had happened to me!! ;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea since I started working my new job....there are 8 girls about to pop out babies...most of them under the age of 20 I'm soooo very jealous LOL I guess I could have implanted at the same time as you did Kylar thats really really exciting I'm 7dpo today although stupid FF doesn't say I even O'd I know I did I had OPK's to prove it :) lol.....anyways when do you plan on testing first? I have two FRER's left I gotta go buy more :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Trying to hold out til Thursday morning. I only have 1 FRER this cycle. Hoping its all I need!!


----------



## ready4baby

Very excited for you turkey testers!! I hope you all have something special to celebrate that day :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMG I just threw up :( because I gagged on the smell of Maple Syrup OMG.....:( that was awful and now my tummy just hurts :( 

I've NEVER gagged because of a smell unless I was preggers WEIRD!!!!!!!!!!! I'm gonna keep testing daily LOL But I was definitely BFN I say in about 3 days we should get a definite POSITIVE :) woohoooo :)


----------



## Trinimom82

Okay I am still in shock and kind of scared to post this. I took a test this morning ( 5 days before my missed period) and it showed a positive very quickly. i am shaking right now..it's faint but still there but DH saw it, came in great @ 1 min mark..
I will take a digi test later...sticky baby dust please!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Trinimom82 said:


> Okay I am still in shock and kind of scared to post this. I took a test this morning ( 5 days before my missed period) and it showed a positive very quickly. i am shaking right now..it's faint but still there but DH saw it, came in great @ 1 min mark..
> I will take a digi test later...sticky baby dust please!!!

OMG yay! Congrats!! Our first BFP!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

~Thanksgiving Testers~

Kylarsmom
AndreaFlorida
Mommy V
Ready4baby:witch:
StillWaiting
MiBebe
Zucchini
Mrs.Iwnamkabb
Leeze
Klwcurlyq:witch:
Sma1588
BrandysBabies
Deethehippy
Starchase
monroea
roadbump31
waitin4astork
Lovingmybaby
nypage1981
leigh331:witch:
Sideways 8
abs07
Dstnie
junemomma09
Rorysmom
Kayaen
AustinGurrl
Liz_legend
nmariern
Zombers
loveinbinary
Rosababy:witch:
CamoQueen
HappyinLove
hopeful4bfp
Threebirds
Trinimom82:bfp:

Come on :bfp:s!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Leeze

woo hoo - congrats to the BFP!!! 

I got another BFN this morning so I'm preparing myself for the worst again!! x


----------



## Leeze

Kylarsmom - your son is so ADORABLE! thanks for posting the pics. Inspirational xx


----------



## nypage1981

Cute pics Kylarsmom! Ive got another one of my daughter on my profile too if anyone's bored. Shes a keeper:) 
Glad someone has a BFP! Congrats trini!
Wish I had good news....but woke up with the icky icky AF cramps so i know she will show up soon:( So upset. Really thought it could be the month. Starting to think of maybe giving this up...its getting rough. A year of wanting and 4 months of actively TTC is getting to be so sad. UGH. 
Ive got my fingers crossed for the rest of you who are in the running. XX!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congrats :)


----------



## rosababy

congrats to trini!!! yay for a bfp!! keep us updated.
kylarsmom, CUTE pictures! thank you for sharing them. your temp spike was HUGE! hopefully they'll stick around for a while and it'll be one of those tri-phasic months...not sure what that exactly means, but high temps are always good!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My temp went up tooooo and now I'm getting sick off every sort of smell you can think of OMG.....I wanna just go back to bed LOL


----------



## rosababy

nypage, I'm right there with ya, hon. Got AF yeterday. We're on to our 5th month of actively ttc (6th in my mind, but dh says July doesn't count because he was gone so much), and it's so deflating. We can't give up hope! I'm sorry you're feeling down. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

rosababy said:


> nypage, I'm right there with ya, hon. Got AF yeterday. We're on to our 5th month of actively ttc (6th in my mind, but dh says July doesn't count because he was gone so much), and it's so deflating. We can't give up hope! I'm sorry you're feeling down. :hugs:

So sorry :( we are still cheering you on though :) for next cycle sweetie! I'm on cycle #7 so don't give up :) I promise it will happen for all of us I have a feeling it will :)


----------



## nypage1981

I have just bought some more ovulation strips from the internet because this last cycle i was out, and just went by my ovulation pain. Well this last cycle I also began EPO, and am now freakin out because I could have easily been off on when I thought I was ovulating and read that its important to not take EPO once ovulation has occured becuase it can cause cramping and early MC. Well, i even started a thread on here a while ago because ive been sooooo crampy since ovulation. Every single day. Hope I didnt mess something up:(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

congratulations on the bfps! Hopefully the rest of you will have some soon! Dh and i bd'd last night, I woke up today with a horrible stuffy nose. sinus infections coming on.. Hope we catch this eggy..


----------



## Trinimom82

*THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!! *It has been so cool so lurk and read and speak with other people who are ttc, it has kept me sane..lol.

quick update.
I took a answer test and it is def positive. I am so excited.
it was the 5th month of trying, the only thing i did differently was take one a days and i made dh take zinc. I also wasn't really "trying", because last month i was sure i was and was disappointed when i wasn't so i just said if it happens it happens and it happened..so good luck everyone.
lets get some more BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

yay guys! Oh that is kinda scary nypage- I knew not to take the EPO past O but didnt know that was why! Ya i think if you are taking it it must be important to know when you O so you can stop it! You're not out nypage though!


----------



## nypage1981

I know and i woke up with icky AF cramps that usually signal get to the potty and poof! theres AF...but that didnt happen yet and they subsided. So who knows. But yes, im scared of EPO now its nothin to mess around with!


----------



## nypage1981

kylar- what do temps usually do before AF comes? do they go down, or stay the same? Yours are up a lot!


----------



## Kylarsmom

When you click my chart, you can go down and look at last months, it was WAY up for 3 days then POOF shot down and AF was there literally seconds after I temped when I woke up. So to answer your question- Temps fall for AF. Usually a day or 2 before AF, but in my case I guess its the day OF af, so no warning =( Progesterone is what keeps temps up.


----------



## nypage1981

So with yours going up so much right now, is this a good thing to you? or do you not get excited over it


----------



## Kylarsmom

lol good question. i want to think it is a good thing!! See the dip before it sky rocketed today? Im PRAYING that's an implantation dip. MOST but not all pregnancy charts have a dip at implantation. But i am trying not to read anything into it bc of last month getting tricked by my chart!


----------



## Kylarsmom

SHould i test tomorrow or wait til THursday?!??!?! I cannot decide!!!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

when did you test with your son?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Idk lol! I didnt chart or anything we were NTNP and one day i was just like, wow that spotting was odd! And i was 1-2 days late for AF so just decided to test!


----------



## nypage1981

Well I think you should go ahead and test if you are willing to accept that IF its negative its early, and dont get sad. I think it'll be positive though to be honest with you!! Im excited for ya. Oh, and never ask nypage if you should test or not! hahhahahahahahahaaaa. I will say yes always.


----------



## Kylarsmom

ahhhhh im nervous! lol! I HATE seeing BFN's. THey SCARE ME!!!!!!!!!!! But it is kind of nice to not get shocked by AF when you have been getting BFNs all along. Maybe I will test tmorrow morning. AH!


----------



## nypage1981

WOohoo! I think you're gunna be pleasantly surprised...if your temp goes down tommorrow morning then, would that indicate not pregnant this month? or doesnt it work like that.


----------



## Kylarsmom

well it shouldnt go WAY down until later in the week or weekend if im going to get af, bc af isnt even due until Sunday. But if the temp goes down just a little it really doesnt mean anything ;)


----------



## nypage1981

Let us know if you decide to test in the morning:) Good luck!


----------



## RorysMom

Trini! CONGRATS! I'm thrilled for you!

Kylarsmom, do it do it do it! Test tomorrow! Everything sounds so good for you right now, and if you get bfp tomorrow, you can be excited about it without the additional excitement of Thanksgiving to worry about two seconds later. That's a good enough reason, right?

Andrea, I hope your nausea is because you're preggers! Bummer if it's not, but it sounds so promising!


----------



## HappyinLove

Can't wait to see the results Kylar's mom!!!!


----------



## Devonna419

Hey ladies! So I'm not officially apart of ur group but I've been stalking ur thread for about 3 cycles now. I took my mirena out in August and we've been desperately TTC since. Month after month I continued to get BFN's. I was starting to think maybe something was wrong with me. BUT on Saturday, a day before AF was due I got my BFP!!! went to the dr yesterday and they confirmed it. I'm 4 weeks today with a due date of August 2nd. Just wanted to give u guys some hope and spread some of my baby dust and good luck to you all!!!!


----------



## RorysMom

Devonna, congratulations!!!

Wow, lots of great news today! See, Kylarsmom? You must test tomorrow and keep the BFPs coming. :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

WOW!! COngrats on the BFP's!!! WOohoo!! Lucky, lucky thread!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I took another test it was an EPT blue dye I know slap me on the wrist bad girl.....and theres a line and I've NEVER had a line on an EPT before so I'm shocked! I'll try to get a better picture of it in a few my moms driving me mad crazy right now and I just wanna cry. I've been crying since I was at my sons school because they had a Thanksgiving party and this little girl looked up at me and started to cry her eyes out...SO me I gave her a HUGE hug and asked was she okay was she upset because her mom wasnt there and she said yes and I fixed her plate and she was sooo happy because I sat with her and was there! Made me feel better but was so hard to hide my tears....I'm so emotional but so very happy :) at the same time :) I wonder if last night when I had those horrible weird ovary type pains on my right side if that was actually implanting and then today my spotting came about...and I've vomited :( feel like I'm gonna again because I ate ham and it didn't agree with me....anyways I'll update later on this afternoon I gotta go to work tonight I'm so not excited about it either :(!


----------



## RorysMom

Yay, Andrea! Congrats!

This is starting to feel like when Oprah gives away gifts around Christmas and it's one huge surprise after the next. :)


----------



## nypage1981

I want a free gift!! Instead I think i'll get a gag gift. AF. Hardy har har.


----------



## RorysMom

lol nypage...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno but what do you all think? I've been getting faints on the FRER's so I tried a diff. EPT test I know blue dye suck but NEVER ever had I had an evap on a EPT! Trying not to get hopes up but after vomiting after smelling maple syrup this morning I had to KNOW WHY NOW!:cry:
 



Attached Files:







POSITIVE2JPG.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 21









POSITIVE3JPG.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 18









POSITIVE3JPGEDIT.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ready4baby

I don't know about everyone else, but I do see a line there...wow! At 7 dpo? After just getting crushed by faint lines & late AF, I would be so gentle with your expectations Andrea...especially with an ept test...but I hope this is going to be your bfp!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I just got a feeling.... tomorrow I can go get a blood test :) soooo thats what I'm gonna do :) I cant wait!


----------



## BrandysBabies

TBH Andrea, I would wait to get a blood test. They arent very sensitive and I would hate for it to come back BFN because you are so early still.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea...I gotta feeling tho if its not I'll just go back n a few days I can get as many as I want :) LOL done got that worked out ;) But your right I'll wait a few more days :) I have a digital EPT and so wanna break it open its 25mui so it would probably show pregnant but I'm sooo scared to take it when should I take it?


----------



## nypage1981

Wow andrea- how are you getting bfp at 7 dpo???? I wonder if your further dpo than you think! Good luck and thats exciting!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My heart is pounding i did the digi :o


----------



## RorysMom

Aaaand?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol Andrea congrats!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its a negative ghost rider....but its still really a faint line that could be why!


----------



## nypage1981

Huh? So its bfn???


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yep...it could be honestly too early for it my line on my test is sooooo very faint....and digis sometimes take a lil more time to work ;) so we'll try in a few more days :)


----------



## nypage1981

GOod Luck! Happy for you!


----------



## Kylarsmom

wow i missed a lot, lol. honestly, i dont read much into faint lines anymore, i mean, ya if i get one im sure i'll be scruitinizing it myself, but i wont believe its a BFP til its no longer faint!! I hATE faint lines! I think it should either be there or not! I dont like the whole faint line thing one bit! So tricky! One day they will someone figure out how to get rid of evaps!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

hey everyone havent read though all pages since last time i posted but i hope everybody is doing well

so far i am 11dpo and the waiting is killing me i having several symptoms 

Lightheaded
tired 
veins have become much more visable
Nauseous at times (especially when i lay down to sleep) 
Im sure there are more just tired and brain dead (at 7pm)

Im so tempted to test but only have one frer left so dont want to waste it 

do you think i could and get an accurate result im due to start friday so its only 3 days from my period?

fx and :dust: to all


----------



## Kylarsmom

Test with me in the morning Hopeful4bfp!! Im a day behind yoU! I think it is too early for me too but im giving in and testing in the morning anyway!! Some people get BFPS as early as 9 dpo! I only have 1 frer too, but i will get more after i use mine tomorrow. Lets do it! COME ON YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO!!!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Omg my boobs are killlllllllllling meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## RorysMom

hopeful, do it! Test with Kylarsmom! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

LOL!


----------



## HappyinLove

Everyone just needs to test! I love to see BFP's! :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

lol i was on here to find someone to talk me out of testing not peer pressure of testing lol



Ok I'll test in the morning probably around 3ish due to my husband usually wakes me up around that time with his snoring.... so i guess i'll be doing lots of praying for both of us and everyone else testing 

I'm rationalize this as if i use my last test tomorrow then i wont have the ability to buy anymore until the morning im suppose to be late so in the long run it will save me money.....  i think lol

Well heres loads of :dust: and god luck


----------



## rosababy

kylarsmom and hopeful...can't WAIT to see what happens tomorrow!!! good luck! i'll be thinking of you! COME ON :bfp: !!!!


----------



## MommyV

Kylarsmom your little man is so cute. He reminds me of my little guy except now he's 4 and doesn't have that baby-toddlar look anymore. Try to wait to test if u can then when u get your bfp it will be nice dark line and u won't have to doubt and guess it

asfm- still no o yet so just waiting seems like at this rate I'll be doing my testing on the christmas thread


----------



## hopeful4bfp

im actually quite nervous 

I really want it this month cause if i was pg my edd would be 8-5 and my bday is 8-4 and my dh is 8-13 so we would all be leos 

I told dh that i want to be my own lion pride lol he called me silly and laughed

I got butterflies just thinking about testing 

Everybody pray for me i need lots of :dust: i would just be gutted if it says no

But i have to believe that the Lord will give me this child so i must not doubt Him

Good Luck kylarsmom and everybody else I will be praying for you too


----------



## nmariern

Oh exciting, we should have some pics to oogle at tomorrow! I went to the dollar store and grabbed two tests today. One I took immediately when I got home. BFN, but I'm 7dpo and it was late afternoon diluted urine... no symptoms though and CM has dried up. I don't feel hopeful at all right now... I did have a really restless night of sleep last night. I was wide awake at 345am and couldn't fall back asleep...and when i finally did... my alarm went off at 5am :(

Can't wait for tomorrows pix! I'm taking my other dollartree test on turkey day and then I will just wait it out until either CD 31 or AF ... thats my plan anyways .... GL ladies :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Ooo! Yeah! I cant wait to see more BFP's!!! :test:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Good luck to u ladies in the morning!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks ladies! But no getting excited its still early and i'm 99.9 percent sure I will be telling you tomorrow its a BFN, so dont get TOO excited!! I just have a tiny bit of excitement though! ;) Thanks hopeful, i am praying for you too, as well as all of you other ladies!! BABY DUST TO ALL OF US!! Im so excited that its finally close to testing for us all! I started this thread before most of us even O'd so, its about time we start getting some results around here!!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

are there any bfps in this thread or am i gonna be the first one (im trying The Secret approach lol) do we know how many are in here... ive seen other threads with 17-20 bfps so if there arnt any i think statistically i have a good chance :winkwink:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Good luck ladies!!! :dust: and fx'd!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hopeful, We have had 1 BFP from our group! But most people havent gotten to their testing dates yet. i will show you the updated list//


----------



## Kylarsmom

ladies, i might be crazy, but i swear i have a new blue vein or 3 on my bbs. (i already had 1 that never went away from my last pregnancy , weird huh) but now i have a couple more on the other boob. They (the bbs) dont seem any bigger though.. odd?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i have the same thing only i can see all my veins more clearly like in my hands and feet ect ect the only thing is that im not sure if they are more defined or if im just noticing them more cause im looking

My also seem to come and go so i dont know what that means it happens with all my symptoms one minute i feel fine the next im gagging and light headed 

I dont know what to think about it all


----------



## Kylarsmom

ya same here, i really havent had ANY symptoms until the last couple of days, but it seems like one min im fine then the next im exhausted or sore bbs or something, but it comes and goes. so idk what that means really..


----------



## hopeful4bfp

( remember The Secret) It means that we are getting our bfps lol im going with the if i say it enough it will be true 

Fx that it works


----------



## Kylarsmom

ya if only we could wish or will ourselves preggers, wouldnt that be nice, lol.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

yes it would but i have to stay positive some how and Oprah does swear by the secret so it must be true (if you dont know what im talking about look it up) But i do believe that ive asked God to be with child this month and he will provide it for me and if he doesnt than that just means he has other plans

But i must say this about this experience.... I have learned so much about my body that i never knew before


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh ladies I wish I was there with you, but am thankful I can possibly o on vaca so I'm nixed and relaxed and allow proper implant time (f x'd!) I had the flutters earlier that I had last month that I'm hoping I can relate to O. So I'm about two weeks behind everyone, and will hopefully see you on the other side of the bump :). 
Well I'm off to dtd, hopefully I can get hubby in the mood. :)


----------



## RorysMom

Good luck to you, Kaylarsmom and hopeful4bfp!


----------



## RorysMom

I've had a major allergy attack since arriving here at the in-laws, so I've really had to keep from symptom spotting, but tonight I'm having hot flashes (I think?) and suddenly an upset stomach. Last night, I woke up in the middle of the night feeling sick and it passed. I've decided to just be totally superstitious since I just don't know what to make of it all, so I will be basing my PG potential solely on you ladies' results tomorrow. Hope you get BFPs! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Tested again tonight at midnight and the line is DARKER :) woohoooo I'm so nauseated almost got sick in the can at work :( woops oh well store manager was worried about me tonight I've been crampy sooooo I said "my back hurts" and kept hunching over....I've got AF pains :( I feel AWFUL :(

If anyones curious:

I have very achy boobs :(
Sore back down low
Vomiting over stupid smells
Emm eating everything in sight
cramping like AF just not as intense I guess
Weird metallic taste which I've never had before
Peeing a LOT every 2 hours at the least....even at night :(
Scared to test anymore honestly.....afraid its not it....DH has SA tomorrow :( we shall see
Indigestion and gassy


----------



## nmariern

The suspense is killing me! I woke up early just to see todays tests!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

aww lol so sweet nmariern! i havent tested yet, bc iwell im an idiot and drank too much water last night so i couldnt hold my bladder, and ended up peeing at 330 am. so im trying to hold it another hour and a half to take my test. will 5 hours of holding it be enough to POAS?


----------



## nmariern

LoL. I think 5 hours is plenty :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

ok i will let you know in 1 hour and 15 minutes, lol!


----------



## nmariern

well to kill time I took another dollar tree test.... Doesn't look like anything. I'll post pics of yesterdays and todays, ... because I'm bored. Boo... I'm still only 8dpo. Thank goodness for the dollar store.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Can't wait to see how it comes out. And remember if it's not a positive that doesn't mean a thing :) 

Well ladies second day of my conception-moon and I fall I'll with on-coming flu. Let m tell ya there's nothing sexier than this when your in crucial days to bd.. Needless to say we don't bd last night. Hopefully we can today sometime, I just can't breath through my nose lol


----------



## hopeful4bfp

well i tested and got :bfn::cry: but it was strange as it took an odd amount of time for the control line to get dark enough to see... normally it shows up right away but not this time...
I was thinking that the test was invalid until i picked it up and squinted at it to see the control line but now its dark but still no second line so i guess that means i'm out :cry: and knowing my luck because i tested today im gonna start 2 days early 

Good luck kylarsmom lots of :dust: to you


----------



## nmariern

:dohh:
7dpo and 8dpo
I've looked at them every way possible, there just isn't anything there. I can't even get line eye today :haha:
 



Attached Files:







7dponeg.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 7









8dponeg2.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nmariern

hopeful4bfp said:


> well i tested and got :bfn::cry: but it was strange as it took an odd amount of time for the control line to get dark enough to see... normally it shows up right away but not this time...
> I was thinking that the test was invalid until i picked it up and squinted at it to see the control line but now its dark but still no second line so i guess that means i'm out :cry: and knowing my luck because i tested today im gonna start 2 days early
> 
> Good luck kylarsmom lots of :dust: to you

:hugs::hugs: There's still time !!


----------



## rosababy

i'm dying to know if anyone has bfps this morning!! andrea, do you seriously have all of those symptoms?! those are some pretty promising symptoms!!


----------



## nmariern

Seriously girls, pee on some sticks already !!


----------



## Kylarsmom

does anyone know if charlie horses in your side is a symptom? i had them in my legs when i was pregnant with my son, but never in my side, they are so painful!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

nmariern said:


> :dohh:
> 7dpo and 8dpo
> I've looked at them every way possible, there just isn't anything there. I can't even get line eye today :haha:

7 and 8dpo is really early to test the egg doesnt even implant until 6-12 days past ovulation and then hcg has to build up in your system so i would doubt you would get a positive before 10dpo some can at 9dpo but its always really faint and thats only if the egg planted on day 6 instead of waiting til later


----------



## hopeful4bfp

well girls it off to work for me and i work long shift today so i wont be home til 9:30 :wacko: I'll try to keep up with with my phone but if not good luck everyone


----------



## Kylarsmom

omg im pregnant. i even did a digi. omg omg omg


----------



## ready4baby

Haha! Congratulations Kylarsmom!! You were so worried, but you did it! :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Congrats post it up!!


----------



## threebirds

FANTASTIC Kylarsmum, congratulations :-D


----------



## rosababy

kylarsmom, REALLY?!?! OMG!!! post the stick!!!!!! congratulations!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kylarsmom

ok i will !! OMG OMG OMG!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

here it is!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3137.JPG
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## rosababy

KYLARSMOM, I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!! oh i about started crying, and i don't even know you!! haha!!! that's awesome! there's no mistaking THAT hpt!!! happy thanksgiving to you!!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh that's awesome!


----------



## Kylarsmom

omg i know ! i was seriously expecting a stark white test i about had a heart attack and i was shaking so bad when i did the digi after the FRER ( i saved the cup of pee, lol) and i almost dropped it i was shaking so hard!


----------



## nmariern

WHOOHOO!!!! That's so awesome :) Congrats!!!!!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

congrats I'm so happy for you

I know you were one day behind me so I guess I really am out 

I hope you have a h&h 9 months


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yay :) so exciting girly! I am not testing for a few more days.....I got a line on a FRER and its pink but light light light....so I'll test in 3 or 4 more days :) I am so excited though for you Kylars!!!


----------



## rosababy

kylarsmom, you'll have to visit us on our Christmas testing thread from time to time and let us know how you're doing!


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats honey!!!!!!!!!! (See, i TOLD you it would be positive). I knew it I knew it I knew it!


----------



## MommyV

Congrats Kylarsmom What a great Thanksgiving surprise!!


----------



## Devonna419

Congrats Kylarsmom!!!! Youll have to keep me posted on ur due date, I'm sure ours are very close. Mine is August 2nd..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

<~~One more week til I find out what my hubby's SA says he did it today I cannot wait but I'm so nervous to know whats going on :( PLEASE pray everything is A OK with us!


----------



## Matila10

Congratulations, Kylarsmom!!!


----------



## RorysMom

Kylarsmom!!! I knew you should test today! :) Congratulations and best wishes! I am soooo thrilled for you! I actually can't believe how excited I am... Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Omg you guys have no idea how much you all mean to me! I promise I will still visit with you and keep up, and I cant wait to see more bfps! I know there will be more!! This is a lucky thread!! I still cant believe it it doesnt seem real at all! THe only thing different with me is i keep getting charlie horses in my side, and my boobs and nipples are on fire! And cramps that come and go, but thats IT!! Good luck ladies and thanks so much for all the kind words!!


----------



## Leeze

WOO HOO - Kylarsmom got her BFP!!! That is so lovely and very exciting! You better come back and visit us!!! Who's gonna start that Xmas testing thread now? Because it's all about us, you know!!!

Seriously, I'm so happy for you. It's fantastic news :happydance::happydance::happydance: Now the fun really begins! Wishing you lots of joy and happiness over the coming months (and years) but am gonna miss you as a TTC buddy. I'm just gonna have to try extra hard next month so I won't be too far behind you as a bump buddy!! :haha:

So, my news is that I got BFN again this morning. AF is due tomorrow and I think she will be rearing her ugly head unfortunately. So I'm feeling pretty resigned to being out this month. On a positive note, I saw my Doctor yesterday and he agreed to refer me and my OH to our local fertility clinic so we can get some tests done. So, this is making me feel better.

Good luck to those who are still to test!! x


----------



## HappyinLove

YAY Kylarsmom!!!! :) So glad you tested, your symptoms sounded promising!! Awesome!!


----------



## HollyMonkey

https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Grands_Smileys/nounours-hawaii-vahine-583.gif

CONGRATULATIONS
KYLARSMOM!!!!!!!!

:holly:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Aww thanks everyone! Now i cant decide whether to tell family tomorrow at THanksgiving, or on Christmas?!!??! HELP!!!


----------



## ready4baby

How did your hubby react to the news??


----------



## BrandysBabies

Kylersmom!!!!!!! WoooooooooHoooooooooo!!!!!!!!! I knew it!!!!!! I just had a feeling!!!!!! Great job hun!!!!!!!!!!! What did hubby say!?!?!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I have some weird shit going on! Lol! Okay, so yeterday I thought I was getting "o" pains. Dont really know what the are suppose to feel like, but from reading they are sharp little twinges where my ovaries are. All day yesterday, everyonce in a while on my right side. Anyway, my ticker says I "O" today. We BD at around 5am this morning an will agian tonight. My problem is that I was and am experiencing extreme pressure down there, like where my ovaries should be. To the point where I was VERY uncomfortable during sex this morning, but went ahead and dtd because I knew I was ovulating. Still lots of pressure! Plus my face is like dripping oil today!?! I have like 5 new breakouts today?!?! What does all this mean?!?!?


----------



## Kylarsmom

BrandysBabies said:


> I have some weird shit going on! Lol! Okay, so yeterday I thought I was getting "o" pains. Dont really know what the are suppose to feel like, but from reading they are sharp little twinges where my ovaries are. All day yesterday, everyonce in a while on my right side. Anyway, my ticker says I "O" today. We BD at around 5am this morning an will agian tonight. My problem is that I was and am experiencing extreme pressure down there, like where my ovaries should be. To the point where I was VERY uncomfortable during sex this morning, but went ahead and dtd because I knew I was ovulating. Still lots of pressure! Plus my face is like dripping oil today!?! I have like 5 new breakouts today?!?! What does all this mean?!?!?

DH said "Thats good! " LOL, thats a man for ya!!

Brandy- O time a lot of people have lots of crazy symptoms, some people even get sick and through up during o!! Good luck and get to :sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## rosababy

so who all is still waiting to test? who's (unfortunately) joining me for a christmas thread?


----------



## ready4baby

I'm in for christmas (boo), but I'll be an early tester. Good luck to the rest of the girls this month!! Gobble gobble bfps...


----------



## Trinimom82

KYlarsmom congratulations!!! We r bump buddies


----------



## Kylarsmom

~Thanksgiving Testers~

Kylarsmom:bfp:
AndreaFlorida
Mommy V
Ready4baby:witch:
StillWaiting
MiBebe
Zucchini
Mrs.Iwnamkabb
Leeze
Klwcurlyq:witch:
Sma1588
BrandysBabies
Deethehippy
Starchase
monroea
roadbump31
waitin4astork
Lovingmybaby
nypage1981
leigh331:witch:
Sideways 8
abs07
Dstnie
junemomma09
Rorysmom
Kayaen
AustinGurrl
Liz_legend
nmariern
Zombers
loveinbinary
Rosababy:witch:
CamoQueen
HappyinLove
hopeful4bfp
Threebirds
Trinimom82:bfp:

Come on :bfp:s!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## BrandysBabies

I will be in for the Christmas thread! I will be testing earlier in the month though. I think I am actually going to take a test today, because I am feeling super weird. Lol, I know! My ticker says I am just now ovulating. But not knowing my cycle yet, since having mirena removed, I might have ovulated early. Wishful thinking, but it will at least put my mind at ease.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

i'll be joining you in the christmas thread, although I don't feel too positive, because we only bd'd once in the past week almost. It was about 6-9 hours after i first noticed the ewcm, so hopefully that'll be enough. We didn't bd for 4 days before that so hopefully that will have given plenty of time to pump up his spermie supply..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

brandy, we'll be pretty close if you are for sure o'ing right now


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yea, I Noticed that too! I love having ladies on the same schedule! It makes it so exciting!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thinking how funny the FIRST and LAST person on the list got BFP's YAY now we just gotta fill in the middle slots with BFP's :) and those that got AF come on lets at least DTD every other day :) I'm waiting for your BFP's :) bless you all!!!


----------



## nicole136

Kylars mum:

CONGRATS!!!!!

SO GLAD YOU GOT YOUR BFP

enjoy your thanksgiving, if you feel you wanna tell family do, I waited a little later but everyone is different... hope you dont get too sick over next few weeks xxxxx really pleased you got it xxx


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I'm a little jealous kylars (but happy for you)

so I was so bummed with my bfn and then get to work to find out a friend of a friend was in labor and I had to watch the kids....

sometimes it seems like everybody is or has been preggo but me

af should come friday morning so at least I won't be cramping on Thanksgiving and I can eat my sorrow away


----------



## RorysMom

I'm still waiting to test. Based on my long cycle last time, AF should be here by Sunday.


----------



## Matila10

I'm still waiting for AF or to test! I've had faint spotting every day since I ovulated, which I'm sure isn't a good sign, but I'm holding out hope until it's a full flow! Went to the doctor today and she did some blood tests. We'll see!


----------



## loveinbinary

Big congrats kylarsmom!! 

Nypage keeps telling me to test but I'm terrified to. I had a couple days of minor cramping/pinching last week followed by bloat, gas, and nausea (mainly evenings and if I see/smell food after I'm already full). I was going to wait till Saturday to test as I should be due on Friday. Now I'm debating testing a bit early, either first thing in the morning or (as I've been holding my pee for a while) just saying screw it and testing now. If I ov'd when my calendar predicts I should have I would be 14-15dpo, but since I wasn't charting or using opks I can't be certain. Gah I am so nervous. What do you ladies think?


----------



## BrandysBabies

I have a question about OPK's as I am a little bummed. What is the window of time that they are positive? I took one just a few minutes ago and there is barely a line there are all! I also to an HPT and it was BFN. Do you think I already "o"ed? I am so worried that I have missed it or will miss it. Ugh! Do you think we are safe? We bded on the 14th, 15th, 17th, 18th, 20th, 21st, 22nd, 23rd and this morning. We will be bding again tonight and the rest of the week. I just want this so bad..............


----------



## rosababy

brandys, are you temping? that (and ultrasound, but that's not practical) is the only way to really know if you o'd. you can still have a positive opk without actually ovulating.


----------



## BrandysBabies

No, I will start temping next month if I dont get my BFP. Hopefully I "o"ed or will be today. The OPK I took was just a cheepie and it was the only one I have taken, so I am going to try not to read too much into it.


----------



## nmariern

You may just have missed your surge or you may not have O'd yet. When did you start taking your opks? You usually will ovulate between 12-48 hours after getting your first positive opk. 
I also know that you need to give your DH's body time to reproduce his sperm. I think at least 24 hours between BDing. My lady doctor told me that every other day during my "fertile week" is more than enough since sperm can live a day or longer up there...
It's all sooo confusing! I say keep BD'ing just incase though... but space it out a bit.


----------



## loveinbinary

Okay ladies I could really use your opinions. So I tested with an equate pink dye hpt even though I know I should have waited till the morning. The control line is dark and visibly pink, but the horizontal line has no colour... It's just a shadow. Do you think it's a botchy test or really just a bfn? I even took it apart and it still wasn't pink. I even googled some of the results others have gotten with equate and all the ones I saw had a pink horizontal line, not like the one I had. I don't know if I should just accept this as a bfn and not bother testing again, or if I should go ahead and test again in the morning, or if I should just wait till after saturday... Do you think this means I'm out?
 



Attached Files:







d598f5af.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 12









c43ad792.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 12









32043ee2.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 9









4fb46eb5.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh! Oh! I almost forgot! Okay, bare with me! I am going to be a picture whore for a moment! Lol! 

Look what hubby bought me last night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P1060248.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P1060245.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P1060244.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P1060242.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P1060237.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P1060236.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P1060253.jpg

His name is Pudge. He is the fattest little puppy I have ever seen! He eats everything in sight! Lol! He is a Westie/Maltese mix and I love him to pieces!!


----------



## nicky84

Congratulations kylarsmom :))) xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

Kylarsmom said:


> omg im pregnant. i even did a digi. omg omg omg

YES!!!!! congratulations! I just came on here to see how everyone is doing and saw people saying congrats to you and I was like OMG!! thats so great, Ive not been reading so please tell me everything, how many DPO were you when you tested (not sure if it was today?) and had you been testing everyday? last we talked you had no symptoms, did you get any?? congrats again!!


----------



## rosababy

brandy, pudge is adorable!!! that was so nice of your dh!! maybe it'll keep your mind off of babies for a minute. then, your body can relax and actually get preggos!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

<~isn't doing so well.......this is the 2nd time this week I've had this "issue" OMG.....I am thinking the doctor maybe seeing me on Monday......GRRRRR


----------



## BrandysBabies

rosababy said:


> brandy, pudge is adorable!!! that was so nice of your dh!! maybe it'll keep your mind off of babies for a minute. then, your body can relax and actually get preggos!

Lol, I think that's what DH had in mind too! I think I have already gone obsessive. Not that DH minds BDing, thats his favorite part of all of this! Lol! But it is all I talk about! Having the puppy will hopefully help with that. He is a full time job already! Potty training! Yeah! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lollike i really like this thread in here more chatty :)


----------



## rosababy

ugh. I remember potty training my dog, too! puppies are hard! my dh and I joke that it's a good thing our puppy was so cute, otherwise we would have sold her to the gypsies! :haha: projects are good to keep our mind off of what we all really want to be thinking about...constantly. it makes the 2 ww not so bad. and now i'm rambling. it's so nice to have this forum as an outlet. i'm thankful for my ttc ladies. and so is my dh! he's happy i have someone else to talk about ewcm to! :winkwink:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, for sure! DH is all about BD but doesnt want to hear about the gory details! Lol! He is thrilled I have BnB! Hahaha!


----------



## HappyinLove

Anyone else having any symptoms? I'm 7dpo...boobs are starting to get sore on the inside, nipples seem bigger but no noticeable veins yet. CP is very high and hard... I'm not sure how to check open/closed. I'm hoping this is the month. We have been NTNP and this month DH just went for the gold. lol.


----------



## abs07

Yay yay yay kylarsmom!!! I'm so happy for you - I'll do some cartwheels for you! Yay!!!!!! CONGRATS! :)

Brandy - your pup is adorable! Have fun potty training! :)

On another note...if AF doesn't show I'll be testing next weekend (first weekend in December). Keeping my FX'd!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Kylarsmom said:


> Aww thanks everyone! Now i cant decide whether to tell family tomorrow at THanksgiving, or on Christmas?!!??! HELP!!!

OMG CONGRATS!!! I'm so happy for you!!

I would wait for christmas!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks! Turns out I may not even get to go to my families Thanksgiving, so I guess that helps me choose! I just hope I dont get too sick that everyone figures it out before Christmas!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Brandy, that puppy is TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## klwcurlyq

Congrats Kylarsmom!!! That's wonderful news!:happydance: Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!! Also, I will be joining the rest of you in the Christmas testing thread!


----------



## Deethehippy

I only just came on here - congratulations Kylarsmum!! that is awesome news :) You are leading the way on your testing thread :) Woohoo!
Hope more of us join you soon.


----------



## nmariern

I'm off to work for the next few days... Good luck to all the ladies still testing! I will update this weekend :)


----------



## Trinimom82

Im such an addict when it comes to poas. I couldn't sleep and I wanted to know how my hcg level were doing ( lol), so i ran to the store and brought a digi test just to see the words pregnant..I thought u would stop wanting to see that after u got ur positive..My DH is like ur going to be taking test until your 8 months pregnant..lol 
Kylarsmom are you experiencing any symptoms??
I feel great, I am actually excited to feel some type of sickness, im just a bit more lazy then normal and my boobs hurt here and there..


----------



## Kylarsmom

My boobs hurt off and on like they are on fire, and i get af cramps off and on! and am a bit more tired but not extreme! I did feel sick to my stomach changing my sons poopy diaper yesterday lol. but that would make ANYONE sick! haha!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

GL to you girlies :) I'm so happy for you two!!! Now where are the next BFP's LOL......I'm gonna TRY to hold my pee until another hour and take a test I gotta go buy some more as I'm completely OUT already LMAO...woops oh well we shall see what happens :) Its still really early for me :D


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck Andrea! You're right , it is early, so hopefully it will be showing up VERY soon! I took another test today, b/c Im a paranoid person, Positive, very positive. I still cant believe it, does anyone know anything about dark lines early on being possible twins or anything? I mean my test yest was either close to or as dark as the control like, 5 days before my missed period. that is odd to me! with kylar, i never tested early, but it was the same color when i tested with him, a few days AFTER i missed my period!


----------



## Starchase

Kylarsmom said:


> omg im pregnant. i even did a digi. omg omg omg


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh my goodness well done u!!! Just back from a business trip and saw ur avatar fantastic news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thank you star!!! Hope you get yours soon!!!!!


----------



## Starchase

Me too, 7-8DPO today bb's feel like I'm breastfeeding (like they are filling up after a feed) really bizarre anyone else ever had that?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

hi Kylarsmom
thought Id message you back here. I can imagine how you felt, you must have been shaking so hard! I would be the same! Im very happy for you and cant wait to follow you through your pregnancy.
Im good, this month was a total wash out as my mum was here. We only had sex once and I wasnt even sure exactly when I ovulated. i was using the ov test but not everyday same time like they say, never got a smiley face so think I missed my lh surge.
anyway yesterday we went for blood tests for our fertility apt so I feel good about that, its on dec 6 so hopefully they will have the tests back and know if anything is wrong. and I like that they test both me and hubby at the same time. I also need to do one more blood test day 2 of my next period.
this morning I woke up and there was blood, it had 2 clotty lumps in it. Im on day 28 and usually get my period day 32 so its really early. It would prove that I have a short luteal phrase whatever its called, as my signature only says 8dpo. I hope that if I have low progesterone like I suspect (have had this spotting every month 3-4 days before my period) it gets fixed asap so I can join you in the first tri!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Starchase said:


> Me too, 7-8DPO today bb's feel like I'm breastfeeding (like they are filling up after a feed) really bizarre anyone else ever had that?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Okay well mine are sore when I have my bra on....but if I take it off OMG THEY ARE MAJORLY IN PAIN and swollen like ballooons just the same as when breastfeeding I feel your pain!....so I like having them squeezed in for the moment LOL....I can't even bend over without mine hurting so maybe its a good sign :) Lets think positively :D yay!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

HEY HEY! I'm finally 1 dpo! Can't wait for the next two weeks to get over with!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, husbands are clueless! My DH just asked me if I have taken a pregnancy test yet! Lol! I think he is going to be a worse POSA than me! Hahaaha! I am 1dpo as well!


----------



## nypage1981

Still waiting for AF due yesterday/today/tommorrow. Probably will be in the Xmas thread! See you ladies there!


----------



## Starchase

Thanks Andrea
Really glad to hear its not in my head, how many DPO are u right now? I'm loosing this thread it changes so often now its so busy lol.. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

My dh is hilarious I had left my +ve OPK on the window sill and he came through from the bathroom all smiles and chuffed, I turned to him and said "what u smiling about?" he then said I have super sperm have u got something to tell me!!! Bless he thought I was pg already as if it was that easy eh.... :) xx


----------



## abs07

Happy Turkey Day to everyone! Hopefully we'll all have our little turkeys soon! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Starchase said:


> Thanks Andrea
> Really glad to hear its not in my head, how many DPO are u right now? I'm loosing this thread it changes so often now its so busy lol..
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Today I am 9dpo :) soooo we shall see I'm really not expecting it this time :( I got a bad feeling....we find out what my DH's SA results are next week I cannot wait to find out :) I am so anxious!


----------



## HappyinLove

8 dpo here and feeling heavy boobs! I have gotten up in the middle of EVERY night since O to pee. I NEVER have to do this...I'm hoping it's a good sign. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

GL Happy we are here to cheer you on :)


----------



## Starchase

Andrea and happyinlove, do u get this symptom every month of TTC or is this new? I always get sore bb's before AF but it's not due for another week and I the pain doesn't start till at least sunday... Mine are getting more noticable started on Monday quite tight, tues so obvious in the mirror really round and proud nipples, wed really tight and sensation of filling up like I got with breast feeding and today nothing really this morning but now tight again and almost feel hot inside weird..,

When I was pg with my son oh dear I would cry in the wind my nipples were so sore and sensitive?? 

When are you both testing??

xxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Starchase said:


> Andrea and happyinlove, do u get this symptom every month of TTC or is this new? I always get sore bb's before AF but it's not due for another week and I the pain doesn't start till at least sunday... Mine are getting more noticable started on Monday quite tight, tues so obvious in the mirror really round and proud nipples, wed really tight and sensation of filling up like I got with breast feeding and today nothing really this morning but now tight again and almost feel hot inside weird..,
> 
> When I was pg with my son oh dear I would cry in the wind my nipples were so sore and sensitive??
> 
> When are you both testing??
> 
> xxxx

I always have sore...but not this sore and they are so swollen before bedtime that I know this is gonna sound crazy funny but they are like the nipples are bloated LMFAO....like the areola the dark part....its swollen and much bigger than normally is...I tested today...but it was blue dye....I'm using them so I just see a line....LOL no I'm kidding I never see lines on EPT but have the faintest of lines right now.....They seem to be getting a TINY bit darker from 7 dpo and today at 9 dpo.....I duno if I really wanna even believe it tho....I"ve added pics to my test thread if you wanna give your opinion LOL....I know there are lines but think they are really darker than 2 days ago :) seen the faintest of a pink line on my FRER but just can't get a pic of it :( its soooooo faint. Don't even honestly trust it at the moment its still really early though so we have PLENTY of time....I wanna test everyday but KNOW that I shouldn't LOL makes me more crazy :) Oh well it happens:shrug:

The most annoying is the cramping I've had the past few days its really annoying at this point I keep running to see if I've started and creamy CM falls out I KNOW TMI

HAPPY THANKSGIVING ILL BE BACK IN LOTS OF HOURS AFTER FILLING MY BELLY!! Gotta be at work at 2:30 in the morning sooo seriously gotta be in bed by like 5 pm tonight :( gonna screw my temps all up isn't it :(


----------



## hopeful4bfp

hey HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone 

I should start today or tomorrow :cry: i dont have much hope as i got a bfn yesterday with a frer so im probably out this month 

I'm trying to stay positive and think there is always next month 

I hope everybody has a happy holiday 

And congrats again for the bfps


----------



## Sideways 8

:bfn: for me.


----------



## CamoQueen

BFN here, no shock as I'm only 6 DPO (ovulated 5 days late). Happy turkey day, ladies!


----------



## rosababy

sideways, nice to see you on this thread, too! sorry to hear about your :bfn: how many dpo are you? do you think it's just too early?

to all of my ttc ladies, HAPPY THANKSGIVING! today, i'm concentrating on what i am thankful for, and trying not to think about what i do not have. i'm thankful to have a group of ladies i can talk to about my ttc thoughts. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Starchase

Oh Andrea I think it sounds amazing.... PMA all the way I hope to god this is our month, never had this symptom so early on and I'm cramping too had really sharp pain this avo in left ovary had to sit down still tender when I cough?? 2WW is crazy ha ha.... Oh bloated nipples eh yes and mine are shiny ha ha BIZARRE x

My first month TTC I POAS 17x ha ha from 4 DPO we are nuts aren't we last month I was 5 days late... this month I haven't got any tests in so hopefully get to do it next tuesday when AF due xxxx

BFN makes me cry so much... gutted,,.. but we need to keep our PMA up thats why I'm too scared to POAS now ha ha I'm a total wimp :)

Gonna have a look at your gallery see what I can see xxx

CamoQueen plenty time yet xx


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi:

I got another BFN this morning but no AF yet. I always say to others it's not over till AF comes but I'm thinking it's over for me this month. I'm hoping AF stays away for 2 or 3 days then I can have my fertile time over a weekend on my next cycle and not in the middle of the week. That would be great. A BFP would be so much better, but I'd settle for AF coming on Sunday if there's no BFP this month. Surely that's not too much to ask for!!!

I want to see some more BFPs on this thread!! Hurry up!!!

xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey everyone just got home from lunch and I took another FRER something MADE me do it....and its just me and little guy here and OMG THERES A LINE ON MY FRER WHOLLY COW.....its VERY VERY VERY FAINT but no doubt :) there


----------



## Starchase

Oh my GOODNESS wait a go Andrea whoo hoo well chuffed for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I just hope it gets darker...my goodness its the thinnest thing I've ever seen in all my life LOL we'll see in a few days what happens I suppose....how are you feeling now? I keep getting diarrhea off and on GRR


----------



## Starchase

Oh thats also a sign ur bowels go from constipated to runny on and off due to the hormones oh I am so happy for you :) I might test on sunday now?? I'm feeling good had some funny pains in my lady garden tonight just pangs not really sore who knows boobs still being funny ha ha xxxx


----------



## HappyinLove

Starchase- 
I normally do not get sore boobs before AF. AF is due Dec. 3rd, I'm testing tomorrow at 9dpo. The only thing that makes me feel good about this cycle is that boobs are heavy and starting to get veiny, nipples are larger...starting to darken. I have a little cramping here and there but nothing like af. Also, getting up to pee every night since O...never has happened before. Restless sleeping. Sex is VERY uncomfortable and dry. :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I can't totally get a good pic...but here is one I kinda tinkered with :( doubt you can see it but...well we shall see in a few more days....:blush:
 



Attached Files:







FRERnow2BEST.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## HappyinLove

I don't see it Andrea but that doesn't mean you're not!! :) Keep hope hunnie!


----------



## Starchase

Andrea I didn't think I could see it but then I tilted my computer lid and u know what I think I can see it (faint) but it is there :) oh I'm soe xcited now lol..

Happyinlove that is amazing for u especially as they never hurt b4 AF I have PCOS and I had my coil removed in July so the last 3 months of TTC have been hell as I've had every pg symptom going... I have never had this though especially more than a week b4 AF due so hoping this is it xxxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm gonna TRY to wait another 2 days before I test but OMG its gonna be so darned hard to do!


----------



## Starchase

Believe me I now know how u feel I was fine this morning now I'm thinking oh andrea 9DPO I am that tomo oh maybe I can start to POAS ha ha once an addict always an addict ha ha xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey everyone, hope you guys are doing good! Im ready to see some more BFPS! Anyone testing ??? 

Update, I am FREAKED the heck out, while at DH's family Thanksgiving i was cramping and went to the bathroom, when i wiped, the FAINTEST amount of pink spotting. I was soooooo upset... still am. Have gone to the bathroom a few times since and nothing more. It was so faint but it was def pink. I have been doing research and somethings say normal but that it doesnt hurt to get it checked out, so i may go to the dr tomorrow and get bloods done and tell them about the spotting. I hope that is all there is and that there is no more. I just wanna cry I am so scared. Please pray for me


----------



## HappyinLove

Let's all test in the morning! :) Well I am anyway! How awesome would it be for us all to get BFP's...Andrea's already on her way there ;)


----------



## Starchase

Kylarsmom said:


> Hey everyone, hope you guys are doing good! Im ready to see some more BFPS! Anyone testing ???
> 
> Update, I am FREAKED the heck out, while at DH's family Thanksgiving i was cramping and went to the bathroom, when i wiped, the FAINTEST amount of pink spotting. I was soooooo upset... still am. Have gone to the bathroom a few times since and nothing more. It was so faint but it was def pink. I have been doing research and somethings say normal but that it doesnt hurt to get it checked out, so i may go to the dr tomorrow and get bloods done and tell them about the spotting. I hope that is all there is and that there is no more. I just wanna cry I am so scared. Please pray for me

:hugs::hugs::kiss:

Honey u are fine, wee beanie will be burrowing in deeper and deeper, they are super tough xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I will pray for u and ur family tonight but I know I don't need to kiddo u will be perfectly fine xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww I'm sure your okay sweetie! Relax take a nice warm bath and don't think about negative stuff. I bled the whole time I was pregnant with both my boys so dont worry trust me its mostly normal but I would get it checked out ASAP :) Love ya girly and keep us informed on what happens I'm sure everything will be just fine I'll be saying prayers :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks guys. I think Im going to go to the dr in the morning and do bloods and tell them, even if its nothing i'd still feel better hearing them say it. I wish i was far enough to get an u/s to check on the bean. :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

awww I'm so sorry sweetie but heads up sure everything is gonna be just fine for ya :) 

I would test in the morning but well :( I gotta be at work so I'm just going to wait until 11 dpo and 12 dpo and then 13 dpo :) lets pray we all get BFP's I'm due for AF on 29th or 30th...so 4-5 days :( blah I hate this time LOL....I gotta leave for work by 1:45 am and will get off about 12 noon tomorrow :( I'm gonna be a wreck my temps are gonna all be jacked up oh well LOL more for me to guess.....I'm thinking since its almost 4 I might need to get me a nap!!!


----------



## HappyinLove

Kylarsmom: I'm so sorry that you are experiencing that! It can be hard because you want it so much. Just remember that God has a plan! :) I hope everything turns out fine!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Im glad your going to the doctor :) You'll help me feel better about your bleeding I am sooooo happy for you, you have NO CLUE!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Okay I know this is really really STUPID......but has anyone else's DH gotten mad because your boobs are too sore for him to even TOUCH at all....hes like can't I just IM LIKE NOOOOOOOOOOOOO don't touch them....its sooooo annoying. I'm so grouchy LOL....They hurt really really really badly tho and I've got cramps and my back hurts soooo I'm in one hell of a mood right now :(


----------



## roadbump31

Hey guys! I have been a little absent, but wanted to check in on everyone and was so excited to see that Kylarsmom is preggo. Congrats, I am so happy for you, my friend blead a little and she has a beautiful, healthy girl. Hopefully, it is nothing to worry about!! I am testing December the 2nd, I am just 5 days PO, on my 2nd IUI. Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!!


----------



## HappyinLove

Andrea: Well he got upset b/c I didn't stay up late for him last night (he works evening shift) and I was trying to explain to him that I couldn't help it. I've been so exhausted all week and falling asleep early. I def. think I'm pregnant but don't want to tell him yet. I want to find a creative way to tell him... only if I am that is. :)


----------



## Swepakepa3

I have a TMI question:

Ok I am only day 8 (not even ovulating yet) but i got a high on my CBFM today however I seem to be really wet down there the past 1-2 day, its mostly clear but occassionally has a white tint to it..... 

Is this a sign of ovulation? (I dunno)

Is this a symptom of a yeast infection? (I dunno)

Any Ideas ladies?

:dust: to all those still waiting to test!!

and CONGRATS AGAIN TO KYLAR!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Swepa, you could b starting to get fertile cm.. I'd start bd'ing whenever you can over the next week


----------



## AndreaFlorida

ooooo get to BD'ing girly catch that egggggy :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Okay I know many of you have asked me to get pics on here :( by golly I need better ones but here are a couple of my two babies :)
 



Attached Files:







TRYSTENJPG.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6









TYANDTRYJPG.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## HappyinLove

Def. sounds like you are leading up to O...start bd'ing. I always know when I'm O'ing because it gets REALLY slippery without any type of stimulation or excitement. :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Cute kids andrea!! Cant remember if i asked this or not, but do any of you know anything about dark lines early indicating twins? I just took another test, it was a yes/no test and i had only held my bladder 15-30 min after drinking lots of water and it STILL said YES... I think my HCG is HIGH! I am going to get bloods tomorrow if the dr will see me!


----------



## HappyinLove

Twins would be awesome!! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

ya it would ! i dont have any in my family or anything though so im sure its not it, but a girl can hope right?!


----------



## HappyinLove

:) Yes, I"ve thought about how it would be soo nice to have twins but I don't know if I could breastfeed two!! What day did u get your BFP? (how many dpo?)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

It could happen :) Ya never know :) we shall see....do you want twins? I don't but they do run in both sides of our families :( scary very scary I wouldn't want them....but you can have my turn at twins :) lol I couldn't do two at once...I mean I COULD but I'd rather just have ONE little one its a lot easier LMAO!!! GL and I can't wait to hear the numbers :) Sounds soooo promising that you could have twins maybe thats why you spotted today? You had TWO of them implanting :D

I'm NUTS I'm trying to hold my pee.....I gotta hold it til 8:45 to be 4 hours but OMG OMG OMG I gotta PEE and its only been 2 hours and a few minutes I duno if I can hold out that long but I wanna POAS again LMAO....I wanna see if my line gets a lil darker from before :) we shall see because before my pee was diluted a little but I duno if I can hold outtttt......I might just go ahead and PEE On it anyways LMAOOOOO.......but its sooooo hard to hold it!

It hurts down by my pubic bone when I hold it this long......


----------



## HappyinLove

I'm debating poas tonight BUT I have to go every 30 mins...


----------



## Kylarsmom

HappyinLove said:


> :) Yes, I"ve thought about how it would be soo nice to have twins but I don't know if I could breastfeed two!! What day did u get your BFP? (how many dpo?)

I got my bfp yesterday at 11 dpo, and it was as dark as the control line. idk how normal that is, maybe its normal? Ya b/f 2 would be HARD! 

Andrea- Idk part of me says it would be sooooo cool the other part says YIKES! haha! I have a home daycare and have 6 kids here all day everyday and its quite a challenge. I think if it were just my kids all day it would be ok but twins on top of all those other kids would be a CHALLENGE!! I'd have to hire help ! ;) So ya, either way i am happy with it!


----------



## Kylarsmom

ooo i like the idea of 2 implanting for the spotting thing... hehe


----------



## Swepakepa3

don't hold the pee too much you don't want a UTI! just be careful!

Thanks for all help!, I can't BD today, we did yesterday and we are trying every 2-3 days, I think i have lubrication problems becuase he got all raw and OMG am i sore, burns like hell when I go to the bathroom and has been itchy I AM SOO SORRY TMI, i am gonna try to get some pre-seed tomorrow.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## HappyinLove

Swepakepa3 said:


> don't hold the pee too much you don't want a UTI! just be careful!
> 
> Thanks for all help!, I can't BD today, we did yesterday and we are trying every 2-3 days, I think i have lubrication problems becuase he got all raw and OMG am i sore, burns like hell when I go to the bathroom and has been itchy I AM SOO SORRY TMI, i am gonna try to get some pre-seed tomorrow.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!

Have you tried OPK's to make sure you're ovulating?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Preseed is good stuff! we used that for the first time this month! i guess it worked!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol kylar ur soo right it worked lmao!! If we didn't catch our eggy this time I'm sooooo ordering it!!! 

Twins would be awesome. If u want two. Lol I have a twin sister and was the less controllable one as a teen. I wouldn't wish me on anyone lmao,

I'm do happy that the preseed worked for u!! 
Brandy- if this isn't our month we should try it next!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I guess if I don't get my eggy this time...I'll be getting me some PRESEED...I cant wait until next week to see what DH's SA says :) bout his lil guys

LMAO

SO MAD at myself I took TWO tests lmao to see what would happen...the EPT to compare to the others and another FRER no more tests until emm....SATURDAY morning I suppose :) YAY


----------



## rosababy

Tmi question but do you guys put the pressed IN you, or does your dh put it on him? We've used it for 4 cycles now, and I dont know what I'd do without it!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think your suppose to squirt it inside of you! LOL before bd then get on him an go or well ya know what I mean LMFAO....let him get on you in other words :) LMFAOOOOO


----------



## Kylarsmom

the first time we used it, we put it in me, but it was toooooooo slippery so the next two times we put it just on him but i had started making my own ewcm so we didnt really need it in me! but its meant to use inside ;) (and on him for extra fun hehe)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

That made me giggle LMAO....OK I tested...and the blue dyes are getting darker and I still see something VERY faint on my FRER I can't wait until Saturday morning FMU :) woohoooooo I'll put up a pic of the blue dye so you can see! I know we don't trust them at all but I just have a good feeling about these for some reason...NOT getting hopes up like last time though ;) 

Are they darker?

OH and my ovulation test had some dye issues LMFAO
 



Attached Files:







BLUEDYEDARKERJPG.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh Andrea, i see something on the bottom 3


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:blush:Theres something on all of them but honest to GOD they are GETTING DARKER...just find it weird :)

Heres a pic when it finally DRIED for me :)
 



Attached Files:







BLUEDYENEWESTYAY.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I agree..

I have a question ladies, I had ewcm up til yest. Morning, and since it's been creamy, !it hasn't dried up at all in fact I just checked cm and it there's a bunch of watery/creamy white and a hint of stretchy.. But my temp spiked almost a whole degree.. Should we bd again, I thought as soon as your temp spiked that it was over..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I would a couple of more days to be sure sweetie :) just in case ;) make sure you catch your eggggggy :) FX for you!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol I've been trying we haven't bd'd since early early tues And hubby is passed out snoring in the couch.. Not looking good.. He says he's off work for a few days, Lol oh well I'm not going to be bummed if we don't catch it this month, I'm already telling myself that it diet happen since we only did it once, but am still hopeful some swimmers took float up to where they needed to be and lived long enough to catch it.. But if not then I'm glad I have an extra month of charting and need to know basics...


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Check out my avatar, I put a pic of my baby CoCo Bear in her holiday dress :) she's so amazing to have while we're ttc. Have ha her since before she was born, we took care of her momma while she was pregnant with her. Her mom belongs to my mom, and I asked for pic of the litter. Lo and behold, CoCo Bear was the only one in there, so I got her! :) she's got the attitude of 4 dogs though lol 

She's the only thing I have to brag about lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Shes adorable :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol thanks Andrea.


----------



## HappyinLove

OMG! I got a very faint BFP. I can't believe it. I am 8 dpo but had a huge feeling that I was pg. I had been peeing every hour or so...so I thought for sure it would be negative b/c it's too "fresh".:thumbup:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5208659048/

Try this...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5208659048/


----------



## HappyinLove

I don't know how to post a picture! :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yay :) congrats hunny!


----------



## Trinimom82

So there is 4 bfp's now?


----------



## BrandysBabies

I have literally just stood in line at Walmart for 8 hours for a laptop. I wasnt even going to buy a laptop, but mine stopped working yesterday. After 8hrs of camping out inside Walmart, I was given a rain check! PISSED!!!!!!!!!!!! They will call me later today or tomorrow to pick it up!! Ugh!!!!!!!!


----------



## nicole136

Hiya,
Good to see the BFP's! Im just being nosey and following some old friends ;)

Kylarsmom: my test did not get that dark until at least a week after missed period! You would have got a faint pos on that insanely early!
I have heard of others with high levels but not having twins, Its a common misconception that twins can be inherited on the male side, where only frats (non identical) can be inhereted on the female side, I.e the woman inherits her mothers menstrual pattern of releasing more than one egg in the cycle. 
Mono's (identicals) occurr purely by chance as the embryo splits in to 2 seperate embryos and has no family occurance, pure luck!

but a very stong early positive might indicate a good healthy pregnancy or maybe you ovulated early? or excitingly it may mean multiples!


sorry to bore you all but I find twins fascinating!


----------



## Starchase

HappyinLove said:


> OMG! I got a very faint BFP. I can't believe it. I am 8 dpo but had a huge feeling that I was pg. I had been peeing every hour or so...so I thought for sure it would be negative b/c it's too "fresh".:thumbup:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5208659048/
> 
> Try this...
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5208659048/

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

wow I see it BFP bet you are delighted I gave in this morning and bought 2 tests might give it a go tomorrow if I'm brave enough xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HappyinLove

Need advice girls! So I took another test this morning around 6 when I woke up to pee, so FMU...the test wasn't negative but it almost looks like just an evap line...should I worry about it too much?


----------



## HappyinLove

Okay, just took another, I know I'm probably too worried about it. But this one came up with a very faint positive. Does that mean anything?? It's lighter than my first test, I would think that the tests are supposed to get darker...


----------



## hopeful4bfp

if you didnt take it with fmu that could be why its lighter or you could have drank more water and diluted your urine dont worry to much.... congrats

as for me today is af day but shes not here yet usually she come in the early morning hours but here it is 9am and no af but i feel her on her way :cry:

I hope she is lost lol

Im stuck at work for the next 36 hours so i wont be able to test til sunday if she doesnt come so fingers crossed 


:dust: to all


----------



## Kylarsmom

nicole136 said:


> Hiya,
> Good to see the BFP's! Im just being nosey and following some old friends ;)
> 
> Kylarsmom: my test did not get that dark until at least a week after missed period! You would have got a faint pos on that insanely early!
> I have heard of others with high levels but not having twins, Its a common misconception that twins can be inherited on the male side, where only frats (non identical) can be inhereted on the female side, I.e the woman inherits her mothers menstrual pattern of releasing more than one egg in the cycle.
> Mono's (identicals) occurr purely by chance as the embryo splits in to 2 seperate embryos and has no family occurance, pure luck!
> 
> but a very stong early positive might indicate a good healthy pregnancy or maybe you ovulated early? or excitingly it may mean multiples!
> 
> 
> sorry to bore you all but I find twins fascinating!

Thank you! Either way, Im happy!!! ;)


----------



## HappyinLove

hopeful: I've taken 3 tests so far. I took one at 8 dpo that was NOT with FMU, it was close the 8 pm, I had been peeing every hour or so. It has been the darkest test so far.

I took one at 6am this morning with FMU and the line is barely there. 
Then I just took another one about 30 mins ago and the line is darker than the one this morning but not as dark as yesterdays....???


I also hope your AF stays away :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

HappyinLove said:



> Okay, just took another, I know I'm probably too worried about it. But this one came up with a very faint positive. Does that mean anything?? It's lighter than my first test, I would think that the tests are supposed to get darker...

Congrats!! As long as you're getting a line, I would still say BFP! Wait a couple of days and let your levels double and it should be darker, if not, then go to the dr, but im sure its fine hun! CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## Starchase

HappyinLove said:


> Okay, just took another, I know I'm probably too worried about it. But this one came up with a very faint positive. Does that mean anything?? It's lighter than my first test, I would think that the tests are supposed to get darker...

Oh honey u'll be driving urself insane :hugs: everything will be fine your test will get darker as the days go on but until then just try and keep busy and keep PMA all the way with my first pg I carried my pg test in my bag anytime I felt down I looked at it and felt all warm inside just try to forget that u pee'd on it :haha: 

Tomo will bring u more lines xxxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Who said we have 4 bfps? Im confused ? I thought Happyinlove made 3?


----------



## HappyinLove

Nobody counted Andrea....that would make four


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh i didnt see hers, i thought it wasnt bfp yet?


----------



## Starchase

Andrea defo getting there but not sure if she wants to be counted as a BFP yet, how u feeling today honey did u speak to the Dr?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm officially 2 dpo. 10 to go till testing Yay!


----------



## Kylarsmom

No more spotting since that one incident yesterday, so probably not going to call the dr monday (they are closed today) except to get a referal to an OB dr. Unless i see more spotting this weekend. Feeling good today, just tired !


----------



## hopeful4bfp

^ thats great to hear 

AF still hasnt shown up and im starting to wonder if she is every time i go to check its just lots of cm so im starting to get hopeful again :wacko: hope i dont get to disappointed


----------



## Kylarsmom

test again hopeful!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno girls :( I'm totally out this time.......Its only 10 dpo but my cervix is opening and I'm having MAJOR cramps in my back and tummy....theres no way its gonna be BFP I am thinking about going to the doctor Monday if I'm having problems by then...if its full on bleeding by then, I won't even bother :( My cervix is open a tiny bit and well tested on the blue dye and well my line has suddenly went so faint its almost non existant :( so either I'm miscarrying or well :( having a VERY early AF visit :(

I went and looked at my chart and think I may know what the heck is going on....

IF I O'd on CD 8 then my luteal phase is 13-14 days and well AF is due today.....so apparently shes coming tonight or tomorrow morning because I'm cramping at the worst right now :(


----------



## hopeful4bfp

AndreaFlorida im so sorry to hear that i will pray for you and be sure to keep us updated 

As for testing again i cant im stuck at work (not even allowed to go outside) for the next 36 hours so i wont be able to get any tests until tomorrow night then test sunday morn with fmu before id be able to take it 

I guess i'll just wait to see if she shows up this weekend if not i'll test sunday


----------



## Starchase

Oh big hugs Andrea xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm thinking if I O'd CD 8 instead of 12 well :( its time for AF honestly soooo I guess shes coming and I am 13 dpo instead of 10 dpo :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:cry:I started cramping at work today and cried a little on my lunch break...my bb's are killing me and normally stop hurting before AF comes.....they hurt so bad :( and now my tests are going negative on me :( I guess its not my month after all and AF is gonna be here by 11dpo WHY ME ??

Its all over I'm afraid :( onto month 8
 



Attached Files:







EPTSINVERT.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5









EPTSJPG.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3









MYDIGI.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5









UPSETJPG.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## alitleangel

hello ladies count me in for testing soon I am 6 days past ovulation and 9 more days to go so far just hot flashes here and there but nothing else and I am using soy isoflavones I have pcos and dont ovulate on my own nore do I get AF without medications. so this is my first month trying soy and I ovulated we will see what happenes I will keep you all posted..............so glad to be part of this family.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Andrea it's not over till af shows.. I would stop freaking out about it.. That's probably not good... I would take sone deep breaths or even go home to rest. U have to give if beanie proper implant time and stress could really keep that from happening. Gouge had positive tests! That's great.. Just let your body take control :) it knows what to do, the little things aren important anymore :) hope ufeel better


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Shes right around the corner I keep running to the bathroom to check because it feels "like a small gush" every so often....hard to explain but my cervix open is a tell tale sign :(


----------



## Starchase

Oh honey go and lie in a cosy bath xxxx


----------



## rosababy

andrea, i'm so sorry you're going through this. :hugs: i may have asked this a few days ago, but do you temp? af is never a surprise for me anymore, because my temps fall dramatically the day af comes. you'd also have a better idea of when you o'd. not that any of this makes you feel better... we know how you feel. :cry: 

as for me, i'm CD5 and totally bored. i read about the "sperm meets egg plan" online (thank you google!) and i think we'll try that this month. my dh and i have been bd'ing every other day during mid cycle, (which we'll continue) but i think we'll make sure we bd on the positive opk day, plus two days after, skip a day and "lock it in" once more. bfp ladies, any advice? :winkwink:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

andrea i understand that im doing it too lol

Im so frustrated right now 

I ordered pizza to my work and it took them an hour to get it here only to find out that its wrong (had pineapple instead of pepperoni... im allergic to pineapple) so i called them and they said they will make me a new one but it will take another 30-45 minutes GRR ok whatever just get me my pizza 

so while im waiting for my pizza im making lunch for my one and only resident (i work in an assisted living for the elderly) so when i give her her plate she starts yelling about how some small child has eaten off her plate (im the only one here other than her) Im soo frustrated either im pmsing or having a mood swing cause i really just want to yell at someone (i didnt though) lol


Now i was just told we are having people come though and look at the place so i have to get everything cleaned spotless with no forwarning grr could anything else go wrong

on an up note af still isnt here and no cramping (just a little ever my left ovary which is unusual for me)

Hope everybody is having a better day than me


----------



## hopeful4bfp

well my day just got worse 

af is here just barely pink on the paper but give her time and she will be a full flow :cry: well heres to next month :wine:


Good luck everybody else :dust: to you all


----------



## Kylarsmom

So sorry hun


----------



## nmariern

Hey ladies :)
glad to see some more bfps! I went to walgreens and picked up a 3 pack of frers. Came home and tested right away... I am still only 10dpo and it was dilute evening urine... it was bfn... :(
I will be waiting to test until Dec 1st now... that's when af should be due. I have been pretty bloated...otherwise no symptoms at all. Sorry af has gotten some of you :( hopeful4bfp... I feel your pain, im a nurse and I had 17 unruly pateints... wasn't in the mood! I am going to curl up with some chocolate and a book. :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My day just went to hell :( seriously.....my DH is mad because I wanna sleep since I only got ONE hour of sleep....I slept two more once I got off work and well he's pissed because I'm still tired on 3 hours of F*ing sleep OMG I'm so mad so F him I'm gonna lay around I don't care anymore I need a break for God's sake :( hes an a hole today :( Wish I had one of the NICE DH's that CARE about others more then themselves...he told me I wasn't spending enough time with him FINE IM QUITTING MY JOB so that I CAN :( OMG :( IM SOO MAD


----------



## nmariern

Oh my :(


----------



## Leeze

Ooh - exciting to hear about some more potential BFPs - I hope those lines get nice and strong for you both!!

AF got me with a vengeance last night so I'm officially out this month. Had a couple of glasses of bubbly tonight to make myself feel better!!

Kylarsmom - I read that a lot of women get spotting early on - I think you don't need to worry unless you get really painful cramps or it becomes more like AF rather than spotting. Fingers crossed for you, honey xxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks Leeze, it was just one time yesterday afternoon and it was barely there i had to look really hard to see that it was even pink! So im feeling much better about it all now, just hoping no more comes!! ;) Still freaks me out everytime i go to the bathroom i get scared, but trying to relax!! SOOOOOO sorry to hear AF got you ;( She is such a nasty witch!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Andrea i have almost the opposite with my dh

Hes fine let me do what i want i can go out whenever hang with friends ect ect except he will never go do anything with me 

He stays home and plays video games and i have to beg him to come out with me... i swear some of my friends think i make him up lol jk 

it works for us cause 9 times out of 10 id rather stay at home its just that one time when i need face to face interaction with people so i go out and chill with my friends or go to a bar to laugh at drunk people (i dont drink) lol 

just take a deep breath and calm down

GOOD LUCK


----------



## nmariern

Kylarsmom- glad to hear it was just a tiny spotting! I missed that earlier. I was browsing from my phone. Phew :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Sorry, off topic! But.........What would you do??

Last night at 10pm I went to Walmart for the Black Firday sale. My laptop broke yesterday and they had one on sale for $198! The sale didnt start until 5am but we were told they would be handing out tickets as they only had 43 laptops. ANyway, I get in line at 10pm last night and find out I am number 43! Woohoo! We are then informed that they were not handing out tickets this year and that if we wanted a laptop that we would have to stay put until 5am!! So I spent 7hrs in line last night with 43 other people waiting for a laptop. So, 5am rolls around and they start handing out the laptops. They get 20 of them handed out and realize that they did not receive their other palat of laptops!!!! So after another hour and a half of waiting they took down our names and number and said they would call us today to come pick up a laptop that they would get from other stores. Needless to say we were all pissed. I spent 8 and a half hours in line and went home empty handed! I called them at 3pm and spoke to 3 different managers and only one was remotely aware of the situation. He said they would be in on the truck this evening. That doesnt go along with what we were told to begin with. Now my problem with this is, if no one knows what is going on then who the hell is going to call me, and when?!? So, should I just sit back and wait for a call, or should I go down there and demand my laptop???


----------



## Kylarsmom

holy sh**! I'd be PISSSSSSSSSSED!!!!!!!!!! I'd go down and be chewing someone out RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Id go get my laptop and bug every manager until i got it


----------



## abs07

Hi all! I'm pretty sure AF is on her way - my bbs are very tender which usually happens about 1 week prior & sure enough... I'm due around 12/2 or 12/3 :( It totally sucks! 

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

im sorry to hear that :hugs: 

fx that :witch: stays away and lots of :dust:


----------



## abs07

Thanks - you know, you'd think we'd get used to it but I never do :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

hopeful my dh is like yours. he loves his football xbox games.. football on one tv, video game on the other (it's ridiculous lol two tvs in the livingroom, i only consented when he agreed to mount them, otherwise it's truly tacky lol) but yea when he's not working he's home chilling usually with me but whenever I want to go do something he's just like, ok dude, see ya when u get back lol so cute. 

waiting to see more BFPS!!! hopefully we'll all get ours soon! I'm staying positive! Don't forget kylar-take it easy for a little while :) ur in a delicate condition now. :)


----------



## HappyinLove

Hey guys! 

Andrea: I'm so sorry that AF is starting to show. :( I tried for 11 months with my first. 
Hopeful: I'm sorry you are having a rough time with DH. :( I hope things will get better soon. 

I took another test this afternoon, a digital, and it said pregnant. 
So I told DH tonight. I'll share with you the story and pictures...

DH is a police officer and so I wanted to incoporate that somehow. My best friend and I take pictures together so today we went out taking pictures and I had her take some pictures of me. We got them developed and went up to his work to talk to some of our friends (who are dispatchers). One of my friends (who is a dispatcher) asked DH to come up because she needed to tell him something. So he finally showed up and looked surprised that I was there and we played it off like we just stopped by to say hi. We showed him some pictures that we took today and in between those photos were the pictures of me telling DH that he was going to be a daddy. :) Here are the links to some of the pictures...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5210843524/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5210849482/


DH was over the moon and so excited!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandy let me know how that turns out.


----------



## rosababy

happyinlove, CONGRATS!!! i'm so happy you got your :bfp:!!!! those pics are adorable. what a cute and awesome way to tell your dh!! make sure to check in on us once in a while! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Well, I called back and was told by one of the managers that was there last night that the truck did not show up and that he didnt know why we were told that they would be sending them from the other store because theirs got sold out too. He said that they were calling all of the managers in for a meeting at 7am tomorrow with the sole purpose of deciding which of the laptops on stock that they are going to upgrade us to. I am suppose to call back tomorrow at 9am. He seems genuinly sorry, but I still want my damn laptop! I HATE using the desktop! Plus, we dont have cable anymore because we can watch all of our show on the iinternet, so with only one computer in the house right now we are having to share time which sucks! I WILL gat this worked out one way or another tomorrow! Ugh!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh wow! Congrats on the BFP's!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Just for a comparison of all my tests this cycle....here they are....I'm done testing I'm gonna be cheering you all on but I think we are gonna take a lil break from TRYING so hard lol.....

Congrats to all the BFP's so far and soon to be BFP's :) I'll be hanging around :D waiting for you all to get them....I think between work and TTC I'm too stressed to get pregnant LOL
 



Attached Files:







DONTTRUSTBLUEDYE.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4









BLUEDYESUX.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2









TODAYSBLUEJPG.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

i don't know what to think from these tests girl... i see lines, why are you down? did af come yet? your temp is still rising.. stay positive! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

No she didn't earlier I had cramps so bad I was hunched over in a hot tub of water....they are gone for the moment :( I gotta work tomorrow....and I won't be testing until past when AF is due and it'll be a blood test at that point....I don't trust those of course...so I'm saying I'm out this cycle tonight I've had horrible horrible nausea I ate mexican food and it didn't agree very well. But for now I'm gonna go to sleep ehh I hate work LOL...but I hope you all have a great night and wonderful tomorrow ;) God bless each and every single one of you :) No AF yet...I had one spot and its all gone and I've checked and checked and NO af :) shes due in 2 and a half days LOL


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

well good luck. It seems promising so i think you do just need some sleep! :) lol get some rest girl and let us know how everything goes!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sure will hunny.....I still LOVE your Cocoa :) shes sooooo cute :) I keep staring at her pic....we have a Puggle named Daisy Mae and a Jack Russel Mix named Adoo (he came with the name LOL)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

lol thanks! She's my joy lol Just like a baby I swear! 

I just did a jenny and gail reading... total between the two cost $19.00... can't wait to see what it says!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

oops spelled her name wrong COCO lol :) and I can't wait to hear what month it says let us know :)


----------



## Starchase

HappyinLove said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Andrea: I'm so sorry that AF is starting to show. :( I tried for 11 months with my first.
> Hopeful: I'm sorry you are having a rough time with DH. :( I hope things will get better soon.
> 
> I took another test this afternoon, a digital, and it said pregnant.
> So I told DH tonight. I'll share with you the story and pictures...
> 
> DH is a police officer and so I wanted to incoporate that somehow. My best friend and I take pictures together so today we went out taking pictures and I had her take some pictures of me. We got them developed and went up to his work to talk to some of our friends (who are dispatchers). One of my friends (who is a dispatcher) asked DH to come up because she needed to tell him something. So he finally showed up and looked surprised that I was there and we played it off like we just stopped by to say hi. We showed him some pictures that we took today and in between those photos were the pictures of me telling DH that he was going to be a daddy. :) Here are the links to some of the pictures...
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5210843524/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5210849482/
> 
> 
> DH was over the moon and so excited!

Wow these are fantastic, that is so amazing is this ur first baby? I was going to hang my pg test on the christmas tree if it's positive but that sounds pants now!!....

I love this part so happy he is delighted 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Kylarsmom - really pleased to hear the spotting has stopped. I think it's really common at this stage, it's still to do with implantation and I think sometimes little blood vessels can burst as your bean snuggles in. 

Happyinlove - that's so exciting about your BFP and I love your pictures!!! Wishing you lots of happiness 

I've decided to start a TTC journal today as I've just been counting up all the things I'm doing this month with my OH and it's a lot! So, I want to document it now to see what changes over the coming months. A Xmas BFP would be lovely so I'm going to be full steam ahead this month!

Good look for those still to test xx


----------



## HappyinLove

Andrea, don't give up hope yet! You def. had lines on those tests, just take it easy and see what happens. You never know. :) Good luck hunnie.


----------



## HappyinLove

Starchase: 

This is not my first baby, but it's DH's first. I have a son from a previous marriage. 
I think sharing the news in a fun, creative way makes it so much more exciting.


----------



## abs07

Happy - those pics are adorable! :) Congrats!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yes they are the cutest :) I love it :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

How is everything this am Andrea?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

No more cramping, we dtd, no more spots, nothing.....cervix high, hard, and closed soooo I'm thinking AF is almost here ;) My bb's have stopped hurting so badly...so thats the sign AF is very very near!


----------



## Kylarsmom

HappyinLove said:


> Starchase:
> 
> This is not my first baby, but it's DH's first. I have a son from a previous marriage.
> I think sharing the news in a fun, creative way makes it so much more exciting.

Congrats! Yes that is a nice fun way to do it! I just called my DH and told him, but we are telling our parents in a really neat way on Christmas if I can hold out that long! 

My parents always did a scavenger hunt for me and my sis on Christmas for our big present. So this year, we are giving them an envelope with a scavenger hunt, leading them to random places all over the house and the last one will say ,"Take off Kylar's sweatshirt" and he will be wearing his "Big Brother" shirt that we got him! ;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Took a FRER at work yesterday mid morning and thought I saw something and threw it down because I was hurting so bad.....do you honestly see anything ??? Its of course probably my imagination....but I see something LOL It could just be the antibody strip I suppose but sure looks pink...
 



Attached Files:







FRER2.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 12









FRER.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 14


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i think i see a line fx crossed for you 

So Af is in full force and painful but last night me and my best friends made Ghiradelli triple chocolate brownie sundays so it cheered me up :thumbup:


Good luck to everyone


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mmmm that sounds YUMMY girl :) Making me want some chunky brownies Mmmmm :) I might have to go buy the mix and make some myself! I've made those before and OMG they are so good :)

DH turned the test sideways like on its side and well there is a pink pink place on the place where the line is.....I tried to take a pic of it...thats what makes me believe it almost....
 



Attached Files:







SMUDGEPINK.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Kylarsmom

sorry hun i dont see anything


----------



## Mal

well I tested 3 days in a row, gotta tilt screen a little. I am gonna wait a day or so and test with a frer

10,11,12 

10dpo I tested with a 1$ cheapie and got a faint line tested n afternoon
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/just%20me/11dpo.jpg

11dpo I test late last night I KNOW blue dye test suck bought wrong one 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/just%20me/11dpoas.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/just%20me/11dpoa.jpg


12dpo tested with FMU line is there but very faint I put next to test from last night for comparison
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/just%20me/pregtest002.jpg


----------



## Starchase

HappyinLove said:


> Starchase:
> 
> This is not my first baby, but it's DH's first. I have a son from a previous marriage.
> I think sharing the news in a fun, creative way makes it so much more exciting.

:happydance:
It's definately the best way I have heard of someone telling their partner loved it

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Kylarsmom said:


> HappyinLove said:
> 
> 
> Starchase:
> 
> This is not my first baby, but it's DH's first. I have a son from a previous marriage.
> I think sharing the news in a fun, creative way makes it so much more exciting.
> 
> Congrats! Yes that is a nice fun way to do it! I just called my DH and told him, but we are telling our parents in a really neat way on Christmas if I can hold out that long!
> 
> My parents always did a scavenger hunt for me and my sis on Christmas for our big present. So this year, we are giving them an envelope with a scavenger hunt, leading them to random places all over the house and the last one will say ,"Take off Kylar's sweatshirt" and he will be wearing his "Big Brother" shirt that we got him! ;)Click to expand...

Oh my goodness :thumbup: u guys are amazing I love that idea Kylarsmom I would love to steal it ha ha I really want my wee one to tell everyone too oh I have to get imaginative even though might not need to be this month fx'd I will though

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

AndreaFlorida said:


> Took a FRER at work yesterday mid morning and thought I saw something and threw it down because I was hurting so bad.....do you honestly see anything ??? Its of course probably my imagination....but I see something LOL It could just be the antibody strip I suppose but sure looks pink...

Andrea I see it on the second one oh my goodness how u feeling tonight??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Starchase said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyinLove said:
> 
> 
> Starchase:
> 
> This is not my first baby, but it's DH's first. I have a son from a previous marriage.
> I think sharing the news in a fun, creative way makes it so much more exciting.
> 
> Congrats! Yes that is a nice fun way to do it! I just called my DH and told him, but we are telling our parents in a really neat way on Christmas if I can hold out that long!
> 
> My parents always did a scavenger hunt for me and my sis on Christmas for our big present. So this year, we are giving them an envelope with a scavenger hunt, leading them to random places all over the house and the last one will say ,"Take off Kylar's sweatshirt" and he will be wearing his "Big Brother" shirt that we got him! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness :thumbup: u guys are amazing I love that idae Kylarsmom I would love to steal it ha ha I really want my wee one to tell everyone too oh I have to get imaginative even though might not need to be this month fx'd I will though
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

you can totally steal it hun!! ;)


----------



## rosababy

okay, since i'm cd6 and bored, i have a question for you all. the last two months, i have had some interesting opk results. i've had a few days of building up to a positive, but not quite getting there. 2 cycles ago, that's the best the opks could do...an almost positive, but not a real positive. last cycle, this happened again, and then 3 or 4 days later, after not even a faint line for a few days, i finally got the positive opk. thoughts? the temps support the second positive (the actual positive), so why would it have been building up for days before hand? :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Maybe your body was gearing up to o, but didn't then decided to later, I don't use opks, but my cm made me think I was going to o on time this cycle and I didn't till 2 weeks later


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF is coming for me...but I'm weirdly OK with it for some reason.....I can't stay on tonight late I gotta be back at work at 6 am tomorrow so gotta wake up at 4:30 in the morning :( blahhhhh not gonna be fun at all. Seems like here lately all I do is work work work....but this coming week I am only gonna work 13 hours :) so I'm getting a break finally :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh no Andrea, I'm sorry toots.. Have hubby but some spermies in a clip so u can freeze them lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Put and cup lol dang phone


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LMAO....hes here for another few months we are ok til March :) lol.....he's gonna call the doctor on Monday to see what his SA results say :) I cannot wait to get some sort of answers :)


----------



## roadbump31

Happyinlove: That is such a cute way of telling your hubby! Very creative!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## roadbump31

Kylarsmom: Hope you can hold out until Christmas, great idea though!!! It is fun coming up with ways to surprise the ones we love....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Okay well I am thinking I'm totally out this month but I did a FRER anyways has anyone ever had one do this to you? Its pink on top and bottom but the middle is BFN lol I guess its a faulty test I've got NO IDEA :) but I'm happy either way I just want AF to hurry up and get her show on the road so we can move on with things ;)
 



Attached Files:







FRERWEIRD.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 6









againweirdfrer.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BrandysBabies

Strange! But I can clearly see pink at the top and bottom too! How many days dpo are you?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

11 dpo today....I'm so mad tried to call first response but they aren't there grrr :( I'll call them Monday I suppose :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Maybe it really is the start of your BFP. Most women dont even start getting a line until after 11dpo. I stll have my FX for you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks bunches....I feel like AF is gonna get me though so bad cramping in my hips...and sides.....I duno just feel its such a stupid faulty test I'm so mad at this point LOL I want my AF now...or a FULL line thats PINK....GRR wtf LOL


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well it's a sign of hope though. How many light positives have u had? See ? :) ur still in it to win it girl!! Hope it's better tomorrow! And if ad does get you.. Next moth wait to test so u aren't putting yourself through this :) I think it's a pos. I've taken lots of frer's and never had that before


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am starting to understand what you feel! Lol! This is my first cycle and the wait is already literally killing me!!!! I couldnt imagine 8mth of this torture!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Okee dokee well I found a thread on this I pulled it up from last month the girls name starts with an A and lo and behold SHE WAS PREGNANT WITH THE DOTS ON THE ENDS IM NERVOUS AS CAN BE!

Its on the testing thread ;) if you wanna peek!


----------



## Starchase

Hi Ladies

I am 11DPO today and decided today was the day for POAS. I have used many and I mean many clear blue pg tests....

Well this morning I did it and as the urine passed over the test window I got a positive sign no joke it was there loud and proud I gulped in air as this has never ever happened it always goes over the test box and forms a straight line never seen the up and down straight line let it run the 2 mins and it has gone :cry:

I know u don't read tests before the time allowed but this has never happened I am truley gutted thought this was it this month....

How sensitive is the clear blue should I buy another test or just cry for another 48 hrs before testing again AF due thursday

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

hmm.. the line only shows up if the hormone is present.. i would do another one tomorrow and see what happens.. 
I'll be thinking of you! Praying for the up/down line :)

i'm going to google disappearing lines and see what i can find..


----------



## Starchase

Thank you honey its just never ever happened before xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

yea that is weird, what time is it in scotland? lol It's 2:30am here and I'm just wide-eyed! Can't sleep at all!


----------



## threebirds

Hi every1, im soooo behind with this thread, but just wanted to say CONGRATS to kylarsmum and others that got their bfp!! 
My temp is all over the place so no idea if i am in or out at this stage, but do feel like af on way.
Babydust xx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

disappearing positives should be treated as a negative.. from what i read,

another reference is from 2006:
2. Recall on Confirm Clearly digital test due to false positives ongoing issue; current as of December 2006

Confirm Clearly is voluntarily withdrawing their tests from the market due to "an unexpected amount of consumer complaints" (per the rep I spoke to today.) If you have purchased this test, save the box until you have called:

1-800-851-0443
and given the lot number, purchase price, and various other sundry facts to the representative.

It's weird that I read that about the digital ones being wrong in 2006.. dec 2006 I had a positive reading on one of those... completely went bonkers.. then next morning.. nothing.. thought it was a chemical.. hmm...

but since your test was a line test.. idk.. for now i'd still treat it as a neg, and retest


----------



## Starchase

Yeah thats what I'm thinking hopefully just too early and might get something tomorrow might go and get a tesco test but oh dear the weather!!! We had 6" of snow lastnight it is so pretty but roads lethal... It is 8.45am here I poas at half seven... couldn't sleep either lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I get amazed at the smallest things, but I think it's awesome talking to people that live across the world from me. My hubbys family is from Britain, and he said their mannerisms are different then ours.. maybe ours are just sloppy, i'm not sure.. Plus, i just found out yesterday what a stone was.. 14 lbs.. i got the biggest laugh when i saw that.. I was like. " why don't they just go by pounds.. lol ah.. i love it.. talking to you ladies has brought me joy and many ways 
anyways.. .. I know totally off topic but just to think lol..

we haven't had any snow yet.. in fact it was beautiful today.. :) lol i get tickled over the littlest things lol 
and saying that, it's 3am here.. so it's time for me to go to bed.. :)


----------



## Starchase

Defo go to bed u must be knackered.... I prefer stones because you can say 9 stones and not 135 lbs it sounds alot more ha ha we are just freaks really xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF should be here sometime today my temp plummeted!


----------



## Starchase

Oh Andrea this is the biggest rollercoaster month for me too :(

Big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Sounds confusing for a few of you, hope those lines turn into lovely BFPs!

Kylarsmom - I love your idea for telling your family about the BFP! How wonderful when you see their faces!!! x


----------



## Kylarsmom

I have missed a lot ladies! Sorry about your temps andrea, hopefully its not what you think though, what day do you usually get af? Star, that is sooooo frustrating!! All I can say ladies is its not over yet!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

supposed to get AF on Tuesday...we'll see though!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I just got my reading from Jenny, and I'd soo take it lol she said your bfp need comes on january from a cycle that starts in December- boy
Lol I hope she's right. although I really want a girl


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Oh andrea ive so been rooting for you i hope things turn around 

Im finally home from work and my hubby took me out to dinner and i came home to a christmas tree 

It was so sweet cause i mentioned to my mom on thanksgiving how i miss the real christmas trees we had when we were growing up (she now has a fake one) he must of heard and bought me one when i was stuck at work overnight 

It made me smile 

I hope everybody is doing well


----------



## nmariern

Hi girls :) 
im falling asleep at work...uhg its been so busy! I have major af cramps and a headache :( im due the 1st so im guessing she's stopping by on time or a day or so early. I do have tests left just incase but not going to waste one yet. Yawn!!


----------



## sma1588

AF started yesterday thanks to provera. i knew i was out this month anyways on to next month with clomid !!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

nmariern said:


> Hi girls :)
> im falling asleep at work...uhg its been so busy! I have major af cramps and a headache :( im due the 1st so im guessing she's stopping by on time or a day or so early. I do have tests left just incase but not going to waste one yet. Yawn!!

Me too my temps dropped this morning and well my test was BFN and my head is killing me. Cervix is med-high and now tightly closed....so I have no clue maybe this is like the cycle I had 4 months ago when AF only was spotting for a day. I duno she probably will come full force soon though shes due for me on Tuesday the 30th we'll see if she comes :) FX for ya sweetie :)


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies- 
Hope all the bfp's are doing well in here and those who are waiting GOOOOOOD LUUUUUCCCCK!!

I kind of thought I was preggers this month but took a test at 2 days late and bfn so then AF came....slightly but she is here. So im out this month and now have to wait until march to begin again:( Im planning to go to MExico in March and wouldnt mind going pregnant but after an early MC last year i'd be afraid to travel and be away within the first trimester so November was my last chance at trying:( Sucks. Im bummed. Almost devistated but time will fly. Glad to see some happy BFP's!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Unless implantation bleeding can happen two days from my AF shes faintly here!


----------



## Kylarsmom

=( so sorry ladies... that witch is a bi***!


----------



## Kylarsmom

~Thanksgiving Testers~

Kylarsmom:bfp:
AndreaFlorida
Mommy V
Ready4baby:witch:
StillWaiting
MiBebe
Zucchini
Mrs.Iwnamkabb
Leeze:witch:
Klwcurlyq:witch:
Sma1588:witch:
BrandysBabies
Deethehippy
Starchase
monroea
roadbump31
waitin4astork
Lovingmybaby
nypage1981:witch:
leigh331:witch:
Sideways 8
abs07
Dstnie
junemomma09
Rorysmom
Kayaen
AustinGurrl
Liz_legend
nmariern
Zombers
loveinbinary
Rosababy:witch:
CamoQueen:bfp:
HappyinLove:bfp:
hopeful4bfp:witch:
Threebirds
Trinimom82:bfp:

Come on :bfp:s!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm only spotting a tiny tad and only a couple drops so I'm not so sure its AF? I duno yet....my bb's normally stop hurting and em well they hurt like HELL right now. I duno I'll wait it out and see what happens :) who knows!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Oooo and I think CAMOQUEEN is BFP now!


----------



## Kylarsmom

AndreaFlorida said:


> Oooo and I think CAMOQUEEN is BFP now!

OOO really? where did you see that?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Anyone heard from zucchini or the others?


----------



## BrandysBabies

I'm still here, just cant post much because of the stupid laptop situation. I am only 4 or 5dpo so it will be a while before I have an answer. This wait is KILLING me!

Lol, can I start symptom spotting yet?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sure can lol!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, okay! Does the fact that I slept until 4pm today mean anything! Lol! Plus I had cramps last night and today and my back hurts and I had a KILLER headache all day yesterday which made me squeezy! Lol! Is that enough? Hahaha!


----------



## nmariern

:( TMI warning....
I'm so grossed/freaked out right now. I was reading the thread earlier and decided, what the heck, I wanna see if I can find my cervix.... I tried this in the shower. I don't know what the heck I was feeling for. I'm guessing my cervix is hard to reach because my uterus is tilted foward and my cervix points to my back... I remember my exams while I was pregnant with DD being interesting and having to put my butt up on my hands during so I could be checked. But anyways, I gave up and when I looked at my finger there was a disgusting glob of CM that looked/felt like a booger. I am panicing that I'm sick :( I am going to see if I get any other symptoms of infection but it was whitish clearing slightly yellowish in color. No odor (I'm gagging ... ahahah) If I start to itch or it burns when I pee I'm runing to the OB and having a talk with OH! Uhhggg...
I'm off to the mall for now to start my shopping for xmas and take my mind off of things :( Talk to you soon girls!


----------



## Kylarsmom

nmariern said:


> :( TMI warning....
> I'm so grossed/freaked out right now. I was reading the thread earlier and decided, what the heck, I wanna see if I can find my cervix.... I tried this in the shower. I don't know what the heck I was feeling for. I'm guessing my cervix is hard to reach because my uterus is tilted foward and my cervix points to my back... I remember my exams while I was pregnant with DD being interesting and having to put my butt up on my hands during so I could be checked. But anyways, I gave up and when I looked at my finger there was a disgusting glob of CM that looked/felt like a booger. I am panicing that I'm sick :( I am going to see if I get any other symptoms of infection but it was whitish clearing slightly yellowish in color. No odor (I'm gagging ... ahahah) If I start to itch or it burns when I pee I'm runing to the OB and having a talk with OH! Uhhggg...
> I'm off to the mall for now to start my shopping for xmas and take my mind off of things :( Talk to you soon girls!


Interesting... maybe thats a good thing!?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

nmariern said:


> :( TMI warning....
> I'm so grossed/freaked out right now. I was reading the thread earlier and decided, what the heck, I wanna see if I can find my cervix.... I tried this in the shower. I don't know what the heck I was feeling for. I'm guessing my cervix is hard to reach because my uterus is tilted foward and my cervix points to my back... I remember my exams while I was pregnant with DD being interesting and having to put my butt up on my hands during so I could be checked. But anyways, I gave up and when I looked at my finger there was a disgusting glob of CM that looked/felt like a booger. I am panicing that I'm sick :( I am going to see if I get any other symptoms of infection but it was whitish clearing slightly yellowish in color. No odor (I'm gagging ... ahahah) If I start to itch or it burns when I pee I'm runing to the OB and having a talk with OH! Uhhggg...
> I'm off to the mall for now to start my shopping for xmas and take my mind off of things :( Talk to you soon girls!

Lol I learned my lesson on checking cervix as I apparently didn't quite know what I'm doing and got freaked out too.. All for nothing though..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

The yellowish/white cm sounds promising though, that's an early symptom from what I read


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oooo, thats what I have too!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I've noticed some, I still have a lot of wet cm, with brown/ yellowish tingeto the majority white color. And still have some ewcm just scants of it, but I thinkthats due to my drinking copious amounts of green tea from my cold


----------



## Kylarsmom

ooo- I had yellowish cm the other day for the first time that i know of!!! ;) So hopefully its a good sign for you guys!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I saw Camos thread on testing I believe it was...she lives pretty close to me and I was sooo excited for her :) soooo maybe she'll come update us on here? I know shes BFP tho!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/472917-8-dpo-bfp.html

There is her thread sweetie :) And by the way AF isn't here for me just yet :) to let ya know I spotted once when I wiped then emmm I know TMI dug with tissue to see if there was more....and no more at all....and cervix closed tightly :) normally she has began to open by now ? Sooo I duno yet :D


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks Andrea! I hope that it is IB for you hun! Cant wait to see tomorrow's tests!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Do you think it would show tomorrow if it is? you know I cramped all last week and now nothing I feel AMAZING lol My bb's hurt like Hell but other than that I'm great :D Had a hot flash when I was taking a nap tonight I was freezing I've been getting chill bumps like crazy today :( I duno what is wrong...took my temp and its really pretty normal....so I've got no clue what it is I wanna see if my temp goes up or down tomorrow if up good if down then I doubt I'll even test it would be a waste ;)


----------



## Kylarsmom

it might, idk... ya i'd see what your temps do! good luck!


----------



## RorysMom

Hello, ladies! I've been without internet for a few days, but I'm back! Congrats to the bfps!

I expected AF today, but she hasn't shown. Haven't really felt like she's on her way, which is a little weird. Normally, I feel awful the day before. Haven't tested yet either because we've been on the road, so maybe I'll do it tomorrow morning...? I'm 12dpo today, I think. My cycle has been irregular since we decided to TTC, go figure.

Saw my mom for Thanksgiving, and every day since then, she has been telling me to test. It's not that I'm afraid to get bfn, though I do dread it. The problem is that dh seems mostly uninterested in all the pg talk. We had a long convo while driving on Wednesday, and he said he cares, but he's so even keeled that it's hard to tell. I guess it's better than him saying he doesn't care. :/


----------



## RorysMom

Oh, question: Texas made my allergies AWFUL, so I took some allergy medicine and some decongestion meds. I thought I was out for this month because I had some weird cramping and twinges that turned into nothing (maybe this was implantation? it was about 6-7dpo), but now I have lots of thick cm. Is that from the medicine, do you think? I don't know if the meds could be dangerous to a baby, but I was miserable and not very hopeful about this cycle. I'm trying not to worry about it, but now I don't know how to take the cm. I know it can be a symptom, but don't want to get my hopes up if it's just because of the meds I took.


----------



## Kylarsmom

ive read not to read much into cm... some people had loads when not pregnant and some people have loads while pregnant, and same goes for not much cm... Just test already!! ;)


----------



## RorysMom

okay, I'll test tomorrow! :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, I know this is waaaay too early, but I am keeping up the PMA and trying to pass the time during this AWFUL tww! Lol! So, I started playing around thinking of ways to tell hubby if (no, WHEN) I get my BFP this cycle. Tell me what you think? After the little movie, click on the note in the window! It takes a couple minutes to load, but well worth it! The one I will be showing hubby wont have ads and will fill the entire computer screen! Whatcha think?

https://smilebox.com/playEmail/4d6a41304f44497a4f544e384e4455784d7a45354d6a513d0d0a&sb=1


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

That's cute brandi! And so creative!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hehe, thanks! Now let's just pray I get to use it! Lol! And even if I dont, it was fun to make! I have the program downloaded on our desktop, so I can make another one IF I need to!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

i'm trying to figure out this ticker thing from lilypie what kind of code is this?


----------



## BrandysBabies

You need to click on the one that says BBC code I think, hold on and I will check~


----------



## BrandysBabies

Click the one that says:

PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

ok got it :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

I just started experiencing HORRIBLE cramping and pressure in my pelvic/Uterus area and they aren't going away! At first it was just in the front but it has now also moved around to my lower back. What could this be??


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Okay I just woke up took my temp and its kinda around where it should be for AF I suppose....and now I'm having awful awful pains in my right side I can barely move without jumping I'm in so much pain.....I'm gonna lay around and see what happens but ITS KILLING ME :( Whatever it is its not AF cramps its sharp stabbing side pain only on the right.....:( talk to you all later hope everyone has a great day :)


----------



## nmariern

Looks like we are all crampy and uncomfortable today :/ im sitting in traffic....verrrry annoying. Haven't moved in 20 mins. Grrrr


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh sitting in traffic... Yea, That sucks... We live in the Capitol city, but it's way smaller than a lot f other cities around us.. 
So sorry to hear that af is on her way Andrea.. Just know we'll be here for u next month..

I thought after o progesterone rises and so do your temps... Well I I'd and temp shot up but has been dropping ever since? Take a look.. Btw I'm not putting my stones in the bag till the cycle is over just seems backwards from everyone


----------



## rosababy

mrs., i think the main thing is your temps are still higher than pre-o temps, so that's good. were those other two high temps (the pre-o with the open circle) taken at a different time?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ehhhh I took a test.....and wanna say I saw something but honestly....it looks like the stupid antibody...I'll test again tomorrow if AF doesn't show...my bb's still hurt normally 3 days before AF is due they all of a sudden don't hurt anymore...Mine hurt bad LOL My pee was very diluted though :( so I duno....Took the test apart an its a TINY shade of pink...but still dont trust it......AF will be here tomororw as ususal :(
 



Attached Files:







FRER44.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6









FRER44weird.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6









FRERNEWESTGOOOOO.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, this is goingto be way TMI but I am having issues down there! Lol! I am so itchy! Not like UTI itchy, not inside, but outside toward the front of my vagina. I have washed, the soaked in a warm bath, nothing is working! Ugh! Could this be another symptom or is my body just falling apart?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rosa, no those were fluke temps I think, I always temp between 7-7:30am. I'm thinking that "maybe" that was from me having the space heater on all night.. Of those were even the nights that happened.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

If ur checking cm too much or wiping too much that could do it.. I've felt "itchy" down there before, it could be many things 3 come to mind right now.. 1. Too much moisture 2. Not enough moisture 3. Too much ehem.. "whispers" vibrations .. Lmao


----------



## nmariern

I agree,.. I think checking things down there too much can irritate the skin. I'm just about out. I have pink cm... which is how AF lets me know she's on her way. :( Off to the gym for a few.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol! Maybe it is from wiping too much. I have been peeing like a mad woman the past couple of days! I made DH stop our movie 3 times last night so I could pee!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

;) that is a good thing.. I'm not trying to ss every twinge or pain yet. It'll drive me crazy again lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

so i just got my gail reading back. heres what she said, then i'll post jenny's

Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Linking in around you, I sense alot of the focus of your path is around pregnancy and conception, I feel that you worry about this a point but also have alot of hope too, I have a lady linking in around you from the spirit world with an A initial and this lady shows me tests, medical areas, but shows that no problems of a very serious nature show, she sends healing to your left hand side here, and does show 2 children ahead

I feel you have medical appointments to come, and January shows as highlighted around this, I keep getting a 6 month period, like someone has told you or advised you to wait or try something for 6 months, but I do feel you will fall pregnant within that time scale, Im seeing March 2011, when I feel you will conceive, and I sense you will test, be overjoyed but then have a slight scare, possible bleed but all will be ok, spirit dont bring this kind of info in to worry or upset you, just that when it occurs you wont be over worried, as I see this as a healthy full term pregnancy and see a healthy baby girl born later that same year

I see you as a very hands on mum, and wont want others intefering, and rightly so, as youve waiting a long time to put all this motherly love into practise, I see you sitting for hours just feeding and nursing your child, showing alot of contentment

I then see a further conception for October 2012, and this shows as also a baby girl, spirit tell me it is easier for you to carry/conceive girls, perhaps there are alot of girls within your family? Im shown this pregnancy also as healthy and well, and this child comes a little early but is healthy and well and she completes your family for you, I feel you may go on to try for a 3rd, but I am only seeing two here, you have a very rewarding path ahead, and one I feel you deserve because of your kind and loving nature


So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x

Love and Light
Psychic123uk

Jenny Renny-
Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Linking in around you, I sense alot of the focus of your path is around pregnancy and conception, I feel that you worry about this a point but also have alot of hope too, I have a lady linking in around you from the spirit world with an A initial and this lady shows me tests, medical areas, but shows that no problems of a very serious nature show, she sends healing to your left hand side here, and does show 2 children ahead

I feel you have medical appointments to come, and January shows as highlighted around this, I keep getting a 6 month period, like someone has told you or advised you to wait or try something for 6 months, but I do feel you will fall pregnant within that time scale, Im seeing March 2011, when I feel you will conceive, and I sense you will test, be overjoyed but then have a slight scare, possible bleed but all will be ok, spirit dont bring this kind of info in to worry or upset you, just that when it occurs you wont be over worried, as I see this as a healthy full term pregnancy and see a healthy baby girl born later that same year

I see you as a very hands on mum, and wont want others intefering, and rightly so, as youve waiting a long time to put all this motherly love into practise, I see you sitting for hours just feeding and nursing your child, showing alot of contentment

I then see a further conception for October 2012, and this shows as also a baby girl, spirit tell me it is easier for you to carry/conceive girls, perhaps there are alot of girls within your family? Im shown this pregnancy also as healthy and well, and this child comes a little early but is healthy and well and she completes your family for you, I feel you may go on to try for a 3rd, but I am only seeing two here, you have a very rewarding path ahead, and one I feel you deserve because of your kind and loving nature


So to clarify I see 2 children ahead for you and wish you every happiness :) x

Love and Light
Psychic123uk

Two completely different readings... we'll see who is right


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

sry lol i didn't copy before i pasted, here is jenny's..
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of January from a cycle that begins in December. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of September 2011 - specific reference to the 23rd and 24th.

Jennifer


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

well I'm having plenty drama here..... not good drama though I pee'd on the internet cheapie think I got an evap, I could see it dh couldn't today it is like an indent on the test but no colour, last night I was doubled over in my bed if I laugh, cough or sneeze the pulling pain over my left ovary is so sore!!! I have a dull ache then sharp pain today....?? I pee'd on tesco this morning BFN so went and bought a early predictor FRER 12.5 uml and guess what an inconclusive result??? have the start of a pink line at the bottom but doesn't go to the top!!!

Why is this not simple, think I'm out and wondering if I have a cyst they can sometimes seemingly give u weird hpt results... 

What do you all think?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RorysMom

Tested this morning. BFN. AF is a day late... or my cycle is all messed up... Either way, suddenly I'm irregular and have no idea what my body has been doing for the past 2 months. Now I guess I'll just wait for the witch.

Mrs., which one do you hope is right? Do you care if you get a boy or a girl?


----------



## Mal

:BFP:
*UPDATE with PINK dye test  

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/pregtest014.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/pregtest010.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c214/Midlifeloki/pregtest009.jpg*


----------



## nmariern

Lovely :) :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats Mal!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Star, that is so confusing idk hun... maybe go to the dr?? Sorry to all you ladies still in limbo- I hope you get an answer one way or the other soon!! 

I found a great OB doctor! I am so excited! I lived somewhere else when i was pregnant w/ my son so i had to find a new one! And she wants to see me early! So now im waiting on my referral to go through and then they will get me in within a week of my making the appt! So im just waiting on the referral to make the appt! So annoying i wish they'd hurry up!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Starchase said:


> Hi there
> 
> well I'm having plenty drama here..... not good drama though I pee'd on the internet cheapie think I got an evap, I could see it dh couldn't today it is like an indent on the test but no colour, last night I was doubled over in my bed if I laugh, cough or sneeze the pulling pain over my left ovary is so sore!!! I have a dull ache then sharp pain today....?? I pee'd on tesco this morning BFN so went and bought a early predictor FRER 12.5 uml and guess what an inconclusive result??? have the start of a pink line at the bottom but doesn't go to the top!!!
> 
> Why is this not simple, think I'm out and wondering if I have a cyst they can sometimes seemingly give u weird hpt results...
> 
> What do you all think?
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I had a test like that 2 days ago now...and today I woke up in tears but its my right side and if I press on it it hurts like hell and makes me want to "get sick" emmm :( duno hunny GL and FX for you....I posted a pic of my test two days ago not sure what page its on...but top and bottom of FRER are pink :( but middle was bfn lol


----------



## Starchase

Oh andrea this is pure hell right now still trying so hard to be positive but its hard, AF due on thurs so not gonna test now until then I'm hoping all this pain is the burrowing in but who knows....??

When is ur AF due or are u now officially late

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Nope tomorrow if she doesn't come by 2 pm shes late....but shell be here without a doubt....I'm just waiting. I am so down right now I just am to the giving up point. My DH maybe leaving a LOT sooner than planned :( I duno what to think right now.....duno what to think I'm kind of numb....:( :cry: I am so tired......and I'm mad at DH at this very moment in time....he lost the phone # to get his results appt. set up and DAMN HIM....I'm not in the mood for him to tell me that now! All I know is he better be driving u there and finding out :( I'm so mad with him at the moment....he left me the broken car and no phone charger so I went about 30 miles away praying the car wouldnt break and my phone turned off so if something did happen I'd have something to use even though it had 5% battery left....thankfully I MADE IT HOME SAFE AND SOUND!


----------



## Starchase

Oh honey stress sucks doesn't it .... freaky though I had to turn around on my way to work to pick up my mobile charger as we have 8" of snow and thunder and lightening storms and my phone was beeping at me as it had no battery...

Just breath honey so hard I know especially when u are mad at them.... the truth is u probably aren't angry with him just the bloody situation!!!! It well sucks and we always take it out on the ones we love most

Big hugs to you

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies hope things look up for u!


----------



## nmariern

:( Looks like there's some stress going around today. Sorry girls :( I know how it goes. I took another FRER today just to get it out of my cabinet (and just because, you never know right...) I totally see what you're talking about with the pink at the top and the bottom of the test Andrea. I think it's a faulty test, the one I took seemed to be messed up, it looked all crystalized on the white part if that makes any sense. Idk how to explain it. I opened the test and saw the pink at the top and bottom, but I'd never have seen it if it stayed closed. I think maybe the dye gets stuck or something. Here's a pic of it packaged up, it doesn't pick up the way the white looks wierd,.. but it's a definite bfn. Boo! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







frbfn.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kylarsmom

mine did that too when it showed the antibody last month- pink at top and bottom. so annoying!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm crazy aren't I :shrug::dohh::blush:
 



Attached Files:







andlastbutnotleastpink.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 7









Answerandbluedyejpg.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6









BLUEDYE13dpoJPG.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Closer pic of the answer test!
 



Attached Files:







ANSWERCRAZYLINE.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 6









BETTERONE.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

that is odd.. i see a faint! hopefully it'll darken soon!! 

Off subject but kind of funny-irritating lol

I just prepared a lasagna for dinner tonight, spent an hour making sauce noodles etc.. preheated oven, and the inside caught on fire! SCARY! So now i'm waiting till my friend gets home to go bake it over there.. lol 
ugh! I have to work at 4:30.. time to hurry! maybe a bad day to make a lasagna!


----------



## abs07

Yay! Congrats Mal!


----------



## abs07

Lol - I was gonna make lasagna tonight too! Now I'm rethinking...... :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Oh lawdy thats scary! I duno what I'm making DH isn't gonna get home til late tonight :( and emm well I wanna cuddle so bad :( I'm crying for no reason........I know this is stupid but I feel like DH is gonna be going soon.....and last time I had a feeling like this it came true :( I duno what I'd do if he had to leave abruptly but just "things feel funny here" if you get what I mean....:( just got a bad bad gut feeling!


----------



## RorysMom

Congratulations, Mal!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here ya go? see anything?
 



Attached Files:







AnswerTEST2JPG.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 8









CVStestJPG.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies!
Ive decided i may be ok to try for one more month and then take a break jan, feb, and start in march again so lemme know if anyone starts a Christmas Testing thread i will come hang out. Im not doing much this month in the way of trying though just cuz it will be kind of a half attempt until March I will go with bells a blazin. 
Andrea- I think you may need to wait a day or two? Im not seeing anything on these tests unfortunately.....possibly too early for you? 
Anyone else got any news??? Sorry you are all so crampy. I was there a day or two ago and now im just chillin waiting for my chocolate chip cookies to be done baking! Yummm


----------



## nmariern

Mmm I want a cookie :)


----------



## rosababy

nypage, i'm testing on december 23. you? and since i'm only cd 8, i'm enjoying some :wine: :thumbup:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm thinking I might have a glass of something tonight I could surely use it my children are driving me crazy tonight :( and DH is at work for another 4 hours :( ehhhh jeeze :(


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey girls! How's it going? I got my first appt booked today! Dec 13! So 2 weeks from today! Im SO excited! But still so nervous. I cant stop worrying that something bad is going to happen ;( We can never truly be satisfied can we? With ttc its stress about getting pregnant, then once you are pregnant its stress about STAYING pregnant! Ah it never ends!!


----------



## rosababy

kylarsmom, you'll be FINE!!:thumbup: so glad you're booked with the doctor of your choice! i've already got mine picked out, now i just have to get knocked up!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm having the doctor that delivered me, deliver my baby.. Feels really special.. I'm so lucky he's still practicing he's been my doctor well forever. :) 

I'm thinking that i will see what happens with this cycle and talk to hubby, and maybe see about waiting a little bit. I was doing my daily things today and got a sudden "inner" panic attack.. I just felt stressed about full on trying. I've never been a mom before and I'm almost wondering if it's something him and I should plan for right now... Everything is ok, I just had a sudden fear that hubby and I need to take more time for eachother.. We've only been married 2 years.. And still learning how to live together on complete harmony.. My mothers been divorced 3 times and idk something about the way my hubby said hi when I got home earlier gave me the insecurities I suppose u could say.. Is it horrible I feel like that when I want to be a mom so bad?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

One of my doctors that assisted in my first DS's delivery delivered my 2nd son in Florida THOUSANDS of miles away!


----------



## rosababy

mrs., i think it's totally okay to take some time and focus on your relationship. i think it's important, actually, and it's good that you've recognized it! talk to your dh and see how he's feeling. maybe you're both a little stressed from ttc. it's so stressful, i understand!! :hugs:


----------



## abs07

Well I bought a test tonight & think I'm going to test tomorrow morning when I wake up. I'll only be around 13dpo and I feel like AF will be here any day, plus I didn't feel any different this month than I did last month :( Oh well, I was at the Dollar Store tonight & thought I'd give it a try!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

A small update on me tomorrow I'm going to call the doctor something is wrong with me I just want to cry. I hurt today on the right side and it went away no problems. Now I'm hurting severely on the left side of my pelvic area and if you press on it I'm in UNBEARABLE pain.....anyone have an idea as to what it may be?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Having major cramping and pressure since last night. I dont know what is going oon but it is not fun! It feels like when you need to go #2, lol, but only lower in the pelvic area. Seriously uncomfortable! I have also had to pee about 9 hundred times between yesterday and today. I made DH stop our movie three times last night to pee. Plus my BBs have started to hurt. It's too early for these to be symptoms isnt it? Do you think I could have Oved earlier than I thought? All of our bases were definitely covered if I did Ov early. I hate this wait and I know these things are not in my head. I am also tired constantly. I got a full nights sleep last night but kept dozing off today? Oh, and the strange metalic taste in my mouth is still there!?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have no clue but I'm going to the doctor ASAP in the morning.....I've never had this pain before maybe a cyst or something sheesh :( maybe this explains my dot of bleeding yesterday :(


----------



## hopeful4bfp

defiantly see the dr andrea ill keep you in my prayers and hope everything is ok


----------



## AndreaFlorida

If this continues I'm gonna have to....IT HURTS! Like I felt and smooshed and it feels like a small lump in there or something where my fallopian tubes are? I duno what it could be but all I know is it HURTS :( its around the left side of my old Csection scar :( like you press deep an its a lump like a ball in there....DH even felt it :( I'm assuming a CYST?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Andrea- It could be ectopic I'd call doc tomorrow


----------



## AndreaFlorida

It doesn't hurt bad though not right now....I'm thinking just a cyst and AF will be here tomorrow...if she doesnt come I'll definitely ring the dr. we'll see what happens :) I thought of that..but I think I'd be in lots more pain....its not so bad I can't walk...just a hurting sharp stabby pain once in a while....and a constant "pain" but not as bad as it was earlier....if it gets worse I promise ya I'll go to the hospital.....thanks for the concern :)


----------



## zucchini

Hi everyone, have not had time to catch up on the whole thread as I've just got back from Thanksgiving with the in-laws (with no internet!!!!!!) - but I hope Andrea you are feeling better VERY soon.
I got AF on Thanksgiving day :cry:
And because of my trip I miss out on clomid this cycle... so doc wants to do an HSG instead, which I was hoping to avoid! I don't know if I'll be joining the Christmas testing thread but sending best wishes and babydust to everyone over the next few weeks!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thanks zucchini same to you!!


----------



## RorysMom

Welcome back, zucchini!

Welp, I'm just sittin' here on cd 41 wondering what's taking AF so long... she was 9 days late last month and apparently trying to outdo herself this month.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Guess what! Guess what!

I just came back from the bathroom and when I wiped there was brownish pink blood! So then I wiped again and nothing! I have been cramping like crazy and I am 7dpo!!! This is a really good sign, isnt it?!?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I would say thats an awesome sign :) YAYYYY.....

I woke up at 5 am because I felt sick.....well went to pee and em I think AF is here...very light pink and sure it'll turn to flood later :( Oh well onto month 8 ;) not gonna try much this time just preseed to see if thas my problem since I don't have much CM around O time ;)


----------



## RorysMom

Brandy, good luck! Hope it's IB!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OKay yea...now I am hunched over in so much pain...I'm thinking seriously about taking some birth control pills to ease it I've taken Ibuprofin and Tylenol and NOTHING is working and I gotta go with my mom for her small surgery this morning :( this is going to be one crappy day :(


----------



## Kylarsmom

Do you have endo andrea? Could that be your pain? And about the ectopic, i read up on that yesterday and it doesnt always causes extreme pain, but you should be getting a +HPT though if that was it... Good sign Brandys!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

well my hpt today says negative.....on the blue dye....although from like 7dpo I had faint positives....so I duno and don't really wanna know....and I didnt cramp at all until after 2 hours of AF being here :( but now I'm thinking bc pills are what i need :(....its just not working out and I'm tired of dying throughout the beginning of my cycles with these horrible CRAMPS :( I wanna die......nothing is relieving pain whatsoever....and yes I know I have endo and my dr. refuses to do anything about it :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey everyone just wanted to update on me......I am thinking about going back on my bc pills. Right now I have decided its not a good time me and DH are having problems still and I just thnk its only fair to not have a baby go through that right now. Its for the best and I wish each and everyone of you luck and blessings and tons and tons of babydust for next cycle. I'm okay just having no support system is not helping me go through such a terrible time in my life. Thanks for each and every one of you for the support you gave me I really couldn't have asked for more :) Thank you for that! I'll be lurking watching and seeing everyones wonderful TTC journeys. Bye for now!


----------



## threebirds

Good luck Andrea *hugs*

Well im out, af caught up with me *sigh*
fx & pma for Dec
Congrats to those who got bfps :-D xx
Babydust xx


----------



## loveinbinary

OMG OMG OMG OMG This is NOT what I was expecting. I took the test for one last bfn to prove I was really out so I could relax and wait for af to arrive... OMG I'm shaking. It's a blue dye so I am going to test later with one of the 3 first response tests I have later just in case it's an evap... but it showed instantly... OMG. I can't think straight.
 



Attached Files:







a38376c8.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6









f70aed4b.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Omgosh! That's so exciting. Congrats let us know what the frer says What cd are you on?


----------



## MommyV

Congrats Love that is a great line. I wouldn't worry at all u should get a great line on pink dye. That line is same thickness as control and pretty dark.


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm currently on CD35. I tested on CD29 and 31 but they were bfn so I was sure I was out. Last month I was 12 days late with all bfns, so I figured I would test one last time before giving in to the fact that af was going to play the same game she played last month. I'm sitting with a big glass of water, I need to fill my bladder asap. I won't believe it until I see it on a frer, but I really don't think this was an evap. If it is, this is the best evap I have ever seen.... GAH I am so nervous!


----------



## Leeze

Wow, that's really exciting loveinbinary!! how lovely that it sounds like it was a big surprise too!

Congrats to the other BFPs, and Brandy -that does sound very promising. I'm expecting to hear about more BFPs v soon (including yours)

I'm trying to focus on the next month already and have got a serious plan of action in place. I've documented it in my TTC journal if anyone wants to steal some of my ideas/plan then they're more than welcome!!

My next AF will be due on 23rd Dec so I'm definitely up for a Xmas testing thread!! 

Kylarsom, that's so lovely that you got your appointment already. Happy times ahead! xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

loveinbinary said:


> omg omg omg omg this is not what i was expecting. I took the test for one last bfn to prove i was really out so i could relax and wait for af to arrive... Omg i'm shaking. It's a blue dye so i am going to test later with one of the 3 first response tests i have later just in case it's an evap... But it showed instantly... Omg. I can't think straight.

omg yay! congrats!


----------



## loveinbinary

Thank Leeze!! It really was a surprise. Last month I was convinced I was pregnant but af eventually showed 12 days late. This month I didn't think I was, go figure right? I had some possible symptoms, but I was sure it was just all in my head because I wanted it so badly. I'm really anxious to take a frer, with all the talk about blue dye evaps I won't be convinced until I see two lovely pink lines.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congrats sweetie :) Thats amazing theres no way that can be an evap in my opinion :) let us know how the FRER turns out......

I just had a VERY long talk with DH....and he was nearly in tears when I told him I didn't want anymore children.....(I didn't mean it really but just with things like they are) I never knew how much that would turn him around and he was crying saying he wanted a baby hes just scared of the deployment and everything else going on he's been so short tempered :( we'll see if things get better. I just duno what to do just yet. Thanks everyone as always :) ~*hugs*~


----------



## Kylarsmom

going in to get bloods- having some brown spotting. they think its alright but getting bloods anyway to check my hcg


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylarsmom- Oh hun I hope everything is okay. Brown spotting is common in early pregnancy. My fingers are tightly crossed for you that this is a very sticky bean and it's just getting all cozy for the next 9 months.

It's official! FRER confirmed BFP!!! I'm so excited and so afraid at the same time.
 



Attached Files:







d31c4aaf.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Starchase

Congratulations honey that is a perfect BFP xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swepakepa3

OMG that is such a cute idea!!



Kylarsmom said:


> HappyinLove said:
> 
> 
> Starchase:
> 
> This is not my first baby, but it's DH's first. I have a son from a previous marriage.
> I think sharing the news in a fun, creative way makes it so much more exciting.
> 
> Congrats! Yes that is a nice fun way to do it! I just called my DH and told him, but we are telling our parents in a really neat way on Christmas if I can hold out that long!
> 
> My parents always did a scavenger hunt for me and my sis on Christmas for our big present. So this year, we are giving them an envelope with a scavenger hunt, leading them to random places all over the house and the last one will say ,"Take off Kylar's sweatshirt" and he will be wearing his "Big Brother" shirt that we got him! ;)Click to expand...


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats!!



loveinbinary said:


> kylarsmom- oh hun i hope everything is okay. Brown spotting is common in early pregnancy. My fingers are tightly crossed for you that this is a very sticky bean and it's just getting all cozy for the next 9 months.
> 
> It's official! Frer confirmed bfp!!! I'm so excited and so afraid at the same time.


----------



## loveinbinary

That is an adorable way to tell them. I'm not sure how I'm going to tell my family. Sadly I don't think I'll be able to make it for Christmas Eve like I want to but I'll definitely be going after, hopefully before New Year's. By that time I will be 9 weeks, and will have had a scan so I may make them a belated Christmas card with the scan on it. Oh and I are getting married this Christmas so this couldn't have been a better wedding present.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congrats on the bfp omg omg omg i told you soooooo!


----------



## loveinbinary

Lol Andrea, yes you were right. I shouldn't have doubted you, I just couldn't see it being possible. Honestly, I am still in shock. I was expecting elephants to fly before getting a bfp this month lol.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Omgosh congrats to everyone with bfps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This I exciting, and a very lucky thread! :)

Hope everyone else gets their bfps too!! How lucky would it be if everybody in this thread got theirs close together?! Lol

6dpo for me-boring.. Lol


----------



## nypage1981

YAYAAYYYYYAAAAYYY!!! Love you were my buddy for one month and you go and get knocked up without me eh? Haha. Im so pleased for you. I will pray for you that its really really sticky! 
I think im CD 3 today- Do you all count the first day of any little spotting for CD1? 
Mines already gone. It was here 2 lousy days. UGH. Most likely signaling that vitamin B is NOT helping my progesterone any. Pffft. Doubt Dec will be my month if my progesterone isnt getting beefier. Thats my last chance til march so I hope it happens for xmas. Please santa, please. I'd be able to test about xmas day or day after. 

Kylar- when did you begin spotting? What did doc say? Maybe you should get an ultrasound? I hope everything's ok. Getting bloods sucks cuz you dont konw if theyre going up for like 3 days. Ugh, torture. I hope you are well and its the "ok" spotting for you. 

Congrats other bfp's if i've missed them. This thread flies!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Lol nypage. I didn't mean to do it without you. I was really convinced it wasn't my month. Cd1 is the first day of heavy flow. If you only spotted for 2 days maybe you should take a test!! I promise I'm not going to stop being your buddy, I'm going to be your encouragement to get a bfp this time!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

loveinbinary said:


> Lol Andrea, yes you were right. I shouldn't have doubted you, I just couldn't see it being possible. Honestly, I am still in shock. I was expecting elephants to fly before getting a bfp this month lol.

I KNEW that was BFP :) I'm soooo very happy for all of you that got BFP :) Thats Ah-Mazing :D lol:happydance::happydance:


----------



## loveinbinary

Lol it's hilarious that you knew before me!! You would think since it's my body I would have known lol. Thank you psychic Andrea.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Loveinbinary- that looks identical to my first BFP!! dark and pretty! Congrats!! its so exciting isnt it!?!? FUnny i got my bfp like a week before you and you are a day ahead of me!! LOL!


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage- the dr wasnt in today- but i got my first set of bloods will know what they are tomorrow- if they are in the normal range im not going to worry ! the nurse said brown blood was completely normal and i did have it with my first pregnancy too- but still doesnt comfort me much! i should be getting an early scan at 6 weeks, i think. i go back thurs for 2nd set of bloods.


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylarsmom- it's so exciting and yet so terrifying, especially after my mc last year. I'm hoping to try not to worry so much, but you know how it is. Even without having a prior mc the first tri is the most worrysome. It is really funny that you got a bfp before me. I'm guessing that I either ov'd later or that my body just doesn't produce hcg as fast. I can't wait for my early scan. My ob does routine scans at 6-7 weeks which makes me so happy that I don't have to wait till 12 weeks.


----------



## roadbump31

CONGRATS LOVE!!!! What day post ovulation did you get your BFP??


----------



## Kylarsmom

Yes I have an appt at 6 weeks as well but i dont know if they will do a scan- im sure if i stress my concern and the worries i have hopefully they will do one to ease my mind! we should be getting them at the same time then!


----------



## Kylarsmom

~Thanksgiving Testers~

Kylarsmom:bfp:
AndreaFlorida:witch:
Mommy V
Ready4baby:witch:
StillWaiting:witch:
MiBebe
Zucchini:witch:
Mrs.Iwnamkabb
Leeze:witch:
Klwcurlyq:witch:
Sma1588:witch:
BrandysBabies
Deethehippy
Starchase
monroea
roadbump31
waitin4astork
Lovingmybaby
nypage1981:witch:
leigh331:witch:
Sideways 8
abs07
Dstnie
junemomma09
Rorysmom
Kayaen
AustinGurrl
Liz_legend
nmariern:witch:
Zombers
loveinbinary:bfp:
Rosababy:witch:
CamoQueen:bfp:
HappyinLove:bfp:
hopeful4bfp:witch:
Threebirds:witch:
Trinimom82:bfp:
Mal :bfp:

Come on :bfp:s!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## loveinbinary

Roadbump- I'm not really sure what dpo I am as I wasn't temping or using opks this month. I was expecting af this past Friday but tested bfn that day and the Wednesday before. I was honestly expecting a bfn. 

Kylarsmom- we can be scan buddies lol. If you are concerned, or just really want a scan lol, I would definitely press the matter. Since you are a day behind me, is you Edd August 4th?


----------



## Kylarsmom

abs07 said:


> Well I bought a test tonight & think I'm going to test tomorrow morning when I wake up. I'll only be around 13dpo and I feel like AF will be here any day, plus I didn't feel any different this month than I did last month :( Oh well, I was at the Dollar Store tonight & thought I'd give it a try!

did you test?!?!


----------



## Kylarsmom

i think its august 6. lol. im really confused. one thing said august 6 one thing said the 4th. not entirely sure... haha


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies!

Kylarsmom, thanks so much for keeping up with the thread for us! I just know everything is fine with little bean! Cant wait for your scan!

Love- Congrats on your BFP!!

As for me, the cramping has stopped Thank The Lord! I am so hoping that between the cramping and the spotting yesterday that I implanted!! FXed!! I am going to try to hold out on testing til at least Friday. I will be 10dpo then.


----------



## nmariern

Hey girls...

Long day at work today... AF got me :( 

Congrats on the BFP Love :) 

Onto another month... I'm a little late for an xmas testing board, perhaps a new years one? ;)


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry bout the witch:( We are close in cycle days. Im about CD3 today. Kind of hard to know when to count my CD1 since my entire period is like spotting. Maybe we should combine one thread and call it the Xmas/New year testing thread! Lol. If there were 2 I wouldnt know which one to join since im kind of in the middle!


----------



## Kylarsmom

That stinks nmariern... so sorry hun.


----------



## Kylarsmom

BrandysBabies said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Kylarsmom, thanks so much for keeping up with the thread for us! I just know everything is fine with little bean! Cant wait for your scan!
> 
> Love- Congrats on your BFP!!
> 
> As for me, the cramping has stopped Thank The Lord! I am so hoping that between the cramping and the spotting yesterday that I implanted!! FXed!! I am going to try to hold out on testing til at least Friday. I will be 10dpo then.

Your welcome, and thanks!! You guys are so much more fun to talk to than the first tri- I keep getting ignored over there!! ;(


----------



## nypage1981

What did your hubba hubba say/do when you told him kylars? And was here there with you for testing...or how did you tell him? Did you feel good to pig out for thanksgiving or were you feelin the pregnancy yucky? :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Kylarsmom said:


> Your welcome, and thanks!! You guys are so much more fun to talk to than the first tri- I keep getting ignored over there!! ;(

Lol, isnt that weird! I have thought about that part of this many times. I sont want to move to the new section and leave all my TTC buddies! Lol! I have three different groups that I post to every day and feel like I really know the girls and ginuinely care about them, and there is no way I am leaving them when I get my BFP! Lol! So thanks for caring about us and for sticking around! :hugs:


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylarsmom I know how you feel. I felt like that here in the ttc threads until ingot settled in. The thing is finding someone to relate to because from there people just keep joining in. I definitely don't want to leave the ladies over here. It's kind of scary on the other side lol. I would imagine that you should be due on the 4th. I've noticed that some of the due date calculators set your due date more around how long your cycle is rather than when it started. 

I'm really hoping to see the rest of you ladies over in the first tri next month. I'm thinking we should start a thread for the ladies here who have gotten their bfps so we can stick together.


----------



## nypage1981

And I'd definately like to keep up with you bfp ladies! I can talk about the days when i was preggers with my daughter like it was yesterday:) Plus, i've been preggers twice since so I may know a thing or two! haha


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thats a great idea Love! That's what we did in one of my other groups here. After the thread was made we posted a link in ouur currrent thread so everyone would know where to go when they got their BFPs!


----------



## StillWaiting

Kylarsmom said:


> omg im pregnant. i even did a digi. omg omg omg

Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so happy for you!! :hugs: 

So sorry I've been away so much. :blush: Work has really been a stress lately. Please put me down with the witch. Not unexpected. Maybe I can use your leftover baby dust for this month. I think a month is enough of a break for me. 

Man, I don't know who is happier over your BFP. You or me? That's a toughie. I'll be keeping a close eye over you. Woohoo!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

I'll have to get that thread started then! Hmm... Now just what to title it. Any suggestions? 

Nypage- I'd be happy to have you there pregnant or not, but I would prefer you to be joining us with a bean of your own lol.


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> What did your hubba hubba say/do when you told him kylars? And was here there with you for testing...or how did you tell him? Did you feel good to pig out for thanksgiving or were you feelin the pregnancy yucky? :)

DH is usually there when i test, but that morning i held my bladder a few extra hours after waking up b/c i had used the bathroom in the middle of the night, so he had already left for work when i tested! I immediately called him and was shaking and pacing the hallway back and forth! i started crying , and he was like "that's good!" lol! he is such a man, didnt have a lot of words, but i know he's happy!!

i have been pigging out a lot lately, hoping that i can keep from doing that the whole time or im going to be HUGE!! havent really felt yucky yet, other than tired and achy, but not sick YET. I was MISERABLY sick for the first 20 weeks with Kylar, it was AWFUL..


----------



## Kylarsmom

Call it something The holiday gals, or something hehe


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yea, something to do with the holidays.


----------



## rosababy

whew, this thread really does move fast! i love it! 

Loveinbinary, CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp:!!!!! that is one seriously awesome bfp! no questions there!! 

kylarsmom, we're so glad you're hanging around. you started this thread and we would miss you! i'm sure your spotting is totally normal. i understand that you'd be freaked out though, i know i would be, too. i'm sure it's just your little guy getting all comfy. :baby:

nmariern, sorry to hear the witch got you. :-(


----------



## rosababy

a cm question for you, ladies. sorry if it's tmi, but for some reason, my dh doesn't like to talk about cm. :shrug:

so i'm only cd9, but i got some of what i think is ewcm today. the only reason i'm not sure it is ew is because it's WAY too early for me. i usually ovulate anywhere from day 16-19, and it's been more like 19 for the last few cycles. so day 8 for ewcm is ridiculous! i looked up last month, and i got it on day 15. could i have mistaken sticky cm for ew? it was pretty egg whitish, but didn't stretch too far. (and no, it's not semen, haven't bd'ed in a while)

thoughts? is there any way i've mistaken ewcm for sticky?? so confused. should we bd tonight?


----------



## Kylarsmom

lol dh doesnt like to talk about cm here either... hahaha

It could be sticky, but its not going to hurt to BD anyway just in case ! You should start temping so that when you see a clear dip and rise you will know you O'd!! ;)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

hey everybody just checking in to say hi and see how everybody is 

:dust:


----------



## loveinbinary

Here it is ladies!! The Holiday Lounge!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/475816-holiday-lounge.html


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I've missed a lot of chit chat. I love the idea of the link.. :) this thread is the only one I seem to hAve time to stick too. Lol and I wouldn't have it any other way. ;)


----------



## RorysMom

Congrats on the BFP, love!

I'll be going to the doc tomorrow because I think my cold/allergies has turned into something more serious. I nearly had an asthma attack this morning, and tonight my face and hands are bright red like a rash with no bumps. I have no idea what's going on, but I'm hoping it explains why I'm now checking off cd 42. What is the deal?


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- lol I can see why you only have time to stick to this thread, it moves so fast it becomes a fulltime job of it's own just trying to keep up! It seems like none of us want to leave the ttc section now that we've made just great friends so it's a way to keep in touch and to welcome you gals over. Because we fully expect you all to join us for Christmas!

Rorysmom- I'm sorry to hear you aren't doing well. An allergic reaction perhaps? Hopefully your doctor will get that all sorted out for you.


----------



## rosababy

kylarsmom, well, i was too tired to bd last night, but i'm thinking it's okay. i do temp, and my temps were still low this morning. i also do opks, but haven't started them this cycle yet, since it's only cd 9 now, and i usually don't o until cd 16 or 19. i guess i'll pick some sticks up on the way home today. i was worried because i usually only get one day of ewcm, and it's usually much closer to o.

i love the holiday lounge name! hopefully i'll be joining you at the end of the month! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well update on me.....AF is treating me HORRIBLE and my temp went shooting up this morning...I've been up an down all night though hurting so bad I can't even walk :( My mom is on the way to stay with the boys so I can sleep a little and take major pain meds....I keep 'soaking' through things so I may end up going to the doctor even though I hate going to the doctors :(


----------



## ready4baby

Nypage, Minnesota is cooold :cold: To be fair, it did warm up as the weekend went on  You said you have really light periods--has it always been that way? I feel like mine are lighter than they ought to be, but I don't know what hormone issue would cause that, and it looks like you got pregnant despite it!

I have been silently reading the thread on the phone this weekend--congrats to you BFP girls!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready--Its very very cold today! Are you still here or have you left yet? I have not always had the light periods but cant be certain when they began...i'd say getting lighter and lighter over the past year. They are just a few days and usually just spotting but SUPER painful. The cramps are making up for the lack of flow? Ive been told on here yesterday to begin taking baby aspirin 81 mg. That beefens up the uterin lining and will make more of a shedding and also it makes for a stronger area for implantation. Maybe try it?


----------



## ready4baby

Hey, no I'm back in NH but I don't miss the weather. It's a full 20 degrees colder near you...I grew up with that, but I'm good without it! I'm sorry your cramps are so painful; mine are not too bad. I have read about the aspirin as well. My doctor didn't recommend it, but I started the aspirin anyway this cycle. I'm CD13 already, and starting to get some CM so crossing my fingers that I O on time this cycle (it was super delayed last cycle). And then we'll see if the aspirin does me any good. With my chemical last month, I'm hoping I'm nice & fertile now. Are you going to do the aspirin?

My DH was none too pleased with how upset I was when AF arrived, so I'm really trying to be chill this month and not overthink it or talk about TTC much. Hopefully it will be more peaceful for both of us. Which reminds me, is there a Christmas thread yet for us?


----------



## nypage1981

I dont think there is but we should have one for sure! I'll be due for AF around xmas day or day after. I pretty much was angry at my OH when AF came this month because I somehow resented him for not getting me pregnant and I was really really emotional. Hope the next month isnt like that. We hated each other a good 3 days! I am just going for one more month TTC but not doing anything but taking vits and i'll get the aspirin also. So hopin xmas is my BFP cuz then after that we are going to just drop it for a bit I think. Its hard to see AF each month and start all over!


----------



## loveinbinary

Andrea- I'm so sorry to hear you aren't doing so well if you are bleeding that much maybe you should see a doctor in case something is wrong. I hope you get plenty of rest and feel better soon. 

Nypage- I too would resent oh when I would get a bfn. Somehow it's just easier to blame him. I've had several days where oh and I were not well with eachother but I tell you making up is the best part lol.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh no Andrea hope u get to feeling better. 

I'm 7dpo todAy. A week till testing


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Too bad our threads can't have avatar logos! I fell in love with my avatar pic when I saw it! WE CAN DO IT GIRLS!! 

Kylar- u should change the name of this thread to the holiday testers.. :) it'll match our next destination the holiday lounge.. ;) hope to see you ladies on the other side! - that sounds so funny! 

I talked to hubby last night and asked if he wanted to take a break from ttc after this month. He said no.. He doesn't want to stop. Lol he said he wants to keep going cuz his spermies are running out of time..? Lmao me
He said he's ok with what happens happens.. I'm still goingto temp. I love doing that. It's part of my routine. I know that cuz hubby and I had past two days off work together and I slept in till 10am-noon both days.. But still got up on my own to temp.. I always fall back asleep with that thing in my mouth lol. Then it beeps and I'm done. :)

I'm still doubtful of this cycle since we only bd'd the day before I o'd. I know there's still a chance but slim and I'm on with that.. It would be awesome if I got a bfp on new years!


----------



## RorysMom

Went to the doc. She was very nice and spent a really long time with me. (I wasn't sure what to expect since my health insurance is through the university where I'm a grad student, and I'm required to go to the on-campus health center.) Apparently, my recent illness is from a combination of allergies, asthma, and a weakened immune system from an extended cold. She wanted to prescribe me a steroid, but when I told her how irregular my cycle has been and that I still haven't had AF, she decided I should just use an inhaler and allergy meds to get by until it either gets better or I'm positive I'm not pregnant -- not like that adds any pressure for my body to get with the program... But, I guess it's generally good news. There's nothing seriously wrong with me. :) It would help to have more to DO to feel better, but I think I'm just going to adopt a go-with-the-flow attitude about things for a bit and hope that helps.

How's everyone feeling today? Any more BFPs out there?


----------



## ready4baby

I don't think I felt angry at DH about my period but I can see that happening. Today I'm concerned about :spermy: because he has a high libido and he takes care of things, so to speak, once a day in addition to whatever we do together. I'm concerned that he's shooting blanks at my fertile time (which is now) because of this. But I'm between a rock & hard place because I was trying to lay low and not tell him to cut it out because I'm going to O. How do I avoid sounding TTC-obsessed but get him to leave it alone except for BD every day or two?

Sorry if I'm oversharing; I was wondering, for you BFP girls, were you guys BDing every day or other day?


----------



## roadbump31

Hopefully I will have some great news tomorrow and will get my BFP. I will be 12DPO and will be testing first thing in the morning.


----------



## nypage1981

I would let him know that his spermies need about a full day to completely recover so to stop doing that every day. Even when you arent ovulating its a good idea for him to let the bank save some good ones for deposite. They say every other day is best otherwise they arent the strong, healthy ones and you may fertilize with one thats not fully able to make a perfect baby. However, I know some do it every day and have no issues also.


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- it's great that your oh doesn't want to take a break from ttc. As far as I know his swimmers will be viable until the day he dies, unless he has a problem now. It's us ladies who have to worry about withering eggs. It's kind of frustrating, a 90 year old man cam still make a baby but us ladies are cut off before 50 in most cases. Your avatar is the best slogan for ttc. Even though it was intended for something else entirely it is a great source of encouragement. Don't rule yourself out yet. I was very doubtful, actually I would have be my life I was out this month. If you don't get it this cycle I suggest that as soon as af ends you get to bd'ing as much as you possibly can. It worked for me and I wasn't temping so I had no idea when I was going to ov, I just sort of guessed. My fingers are tightly crossed that you join us soon!!


----------



## ready4baby

Good luck, roadbump!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Rorysmom- I'm so glad to hear that yor doctor was so nice. I'm fingers are crossed that things vet sorted out with you being ill so that you can join us with a beautiful bfp!!

Ready- I would do what nypage suggested and just talk to him about it. I'm sure he has no idea that he is lowering his sperm count by taking care of himself everyday on top of bd'ing. Would you be opposed to bd'ing more often? Perhaps compromise with him, if he doesn't take care of himself for a day or two you will treat him to a second round or something special. Men tend to take well to bribes, especially if they involve sexual favors lol.


----------



## ready4baby

LOL, loveinbinary, that made me laugh :) The problem is that after my recent meltdown, I was planning to be mute on the whole TTC subject but I guess that is not realistic. I'll mention it to him, although it may be too late already this month. I've started getting crampy this afternoon so I imagine O is right around the corner. OPK when I get home! And then to come up with a naughty bribe ;)


----------



## Kylarsmom

haha, i love naughty bribes, worked for my dh, thats the only way i got my BFP! LOL


----------



## loveinbinary

I think you should talk to him. Tell him you are toning down on the obsessiveness with ttc, but you need him to do this one thing for you and you won't pester him with the other details. When you ttc it's really hard to do it one-sided. You can still take it easy and have him help you. It does take two afterall to make a baby. Just make him understand that he is hurting your chances by taking care of himself so often. If ov is right around the corner then say get to it!! If he stops now you still have a really good chance for this month. Just jump him everyday from now until af lol or at leasT until after you ov the get him every other day until af.


----------



## ready4baby

You're right, communication is a better policy and certainly none of us need to feel more alone in the TTC process... He's just so unconcerned that it will happen, eventually. I'll talk to him. We have BD the last two days, it's just his...other...time that I'm concerned about. Did you BD every day when you O'd?


----------



## loveinbinary

I had no idea when I ov'd. I wasn't temping or using opks. I was actually planning to start again next month since I was so sure af was going to show eventually. Oh and I bd'd prett much every day until right before thanksgiving. We did miss a couple days here and there because we were too tired or not feeling well but only once was it back to back.


----------



## ready4baby

Well I am so very, very happy for you! Did you tell us how you told your oh and what he said?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Andrea -- I hope you get to feeling better 

Ready-- if you dont want to talk to him about it maybe leave an article up on the computer about it lowering his sperm count.... (ttc sneakiness lol)

I hope everybody is doing well 

and good luck everyone

lots of :dust:


----------



## RorysMom

Good luck, roadbump!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I put the frer on the christmas tree and asked him to turn it on when he came in from work while I made dinner. He was surprised. He wasn't expecting it to happen so soon since we were "ntnp" which translates to he was ntnp lol. He seems happy and I'm sure a bit nervous.


----------



## Kylarsmom

loveinbinary said:


> Ready- I put the frer on the christmas tree and asked him to turn it on when he came in from work while I made dinner. He was surprised. He wasn't expecting it to happen so soon since we were "ntnp" which translates to he was ntnp lol. He seems happy and I'm sure a bit nervous.

sooo cute!!


----------



## ready4baby

loveinbinary said:


> Ready- I put the frer on the christmas tree and asked him to turn it on when he came in from work while I made dinner. He was surprised. He wasn't expecting it to happen so soon since we were "ntnp" which translates to he was ntnp lol. He seems happy and I'm sure a bit nervous.

That is SO cute. You've saved yourself so much TTC anxiety by getting your BFP--at least that's how I see it. Eventually we'll all get there; we just vary in how much time we'll be agonizing about it :wacko: Super glad for you, and I love how you told him...

And thanks for the tip, hopeful! :winkwink:


----------



## loveinbinary

I am feeling so very lucky that I got my bfp much earlier than when I had expected. I'm rooting for all of you ladies now. Just trying since June and I'd already driven myself crazy, I can't imagine how I'd have gotten through several more months had it not happened. 

Had oh been home when I tested I totally would have blabbed. It was hard enough just waiting for him to get home and try to act as though nothing was going on.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone!

this has become a very chatty thread, indeed!! I had pages and pages to catch up on! I love the new name for the thread and I'm glad we can stick together while we get our Xmas BFPs and then into the 1st tri! Do you like my positive thinking!!!:rofl:

I'm going away for a long weekend with my OH so probably won't be on for a few days. So far this cycle we've been BDing every other day and are planning to do this right through this cycle

Ready - you could always ask you OH to go for SA - then you would know if it would make a difference if he saved them up for you! I went to see a fertility specialist nutritionist recently and she said if you BD too much it can make the sperm dry up a bit. I think the recommendation is every other day. As a last resort you could always try to BD twice a day and then at least you'd know you weren't wasting any!!!!! :blush:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

:thumbup:So after a lot of thought everyone I'm going to work tonight.....I saved my FRER that was my one true positive I do believe.....and well :( say I guess I had a chemical. I don't wanna go to the doctor although things are AWFUL I'm not cramping as bad anymore which is finally a relief....since I've cramped nearly a whole week and a half now.....thank God its almost over with. We will be TTC again and using Pre Seed after a long long talk.....its much better, so here we go next AF is due Christmas day 2010 :) so we shall see if I am MAD AS A WITCH or HAPPIER THAN EVER...its going to be a sweet thing if I'm pregnant and find out Christmas day as I lost my first baby on Christmas day 2002 :) This would be my miracle :) DH's results come back Friday so excited but nervous but I'm thinking after this "what I call chemical" we shall be okay from now on :)
 



Attached Files:







CHEMICAL2.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6









CHEMICAL.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Im glad your doing better Andrea and defiantly have all my fingers and toes crossed for xmas bfp 

Im gonna try to relax a little more this cycle (im tired of having a hysterical pregnancy lol)

So im cd6 and af has offically left the building YAY!!! time to start :sex:


----------



## Kylarsmom

just wanted to let you guys know the nurse said my bloods looked great!! ;)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Kylarsmom said:


> just wanted to let you guys know the nurse said my bloods looked great!! ;)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!! I just know that little beany is going to take on the world in 9mths from now!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

aww lol! im actually starting to believe all this! its amazing how much more real it seems coming from the dr than the stick.. hahaha


----------



## loveinbinary

Andrea I'm so glad you are feeling a little better. When is that test from? I can see a very faint second line. I'm really hoping you get your bfp this month! Bd as often as you can!! 

Kylarsmom- it's hard to wrap you mind around the fact that not only are there two lines but that means you are really growing a baby in there. I'm starting to come to terms with it myself but I'm still surprised. It's hard to believe that there is a little life working away in there to become the beautiful baby that I can't wait to meet.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm almost 100% sure I'm having a chemical or miscarriage? That test was from this cycle :( and I've been cramping non stop for 2 weeks now. I'm dying and on strong strong pain killers I called my doctor and she said it definitely sounds like miscarriage since I tested positive and positive and positive lol for 7 days straight...then I woke up and tested and BFN and next thing I know I wipe and I'm emm :( POURING in other words :( soaking stuff in less than 1 hour....but its slowed down a little the doctor said if it got that bad again I'd have to go in and see whats going on. If I don't stop cramping within 7 days and bleeding she said she'd put me on BC pills to help stop the bleeding....I so just wanna cry :( I'm in the worst pain ever. It comes and goes really but now its feeling like full blown labor pains.....just my tummy gets so rock hard :( then goes to feeling better :( I just can't wait til this is over with she said I should be REALLY fertile after this which I was with my first ever miscarriage.....and I conceived a month and 10 days after that one ;) sooooo we shall see FX and for everyone else HEAD UP we are gonna get these BFP's this time around I got a HUGE feeling :) 

Its bittersweet for me my first ever miscarriage was Christmas day 2002 at 4 am.....yep I'll NEVER forget it I was 6 weeks pregnant and IT HURTS :( oh did it hurt...and thats how I feel right now I just wanna curl into a ball with my heating pad! But anyways AF is due Christmas day sooooo you guys have to keep me from testing until then!!!!!! LOL......seriously :) what kind of Christmas gift would that be to wake up and have NO AF and my wondering little angel inside my belly and the thought of my first ever baby's birthday in terms :) What a gift :) I so know this should be it you guys! Month 8 and PRESEED for the first time YEP WE GOT IT!


----------



## loveinbinary

Andrea- my heart really goes out to you. No matter how early on every miscarriage takes a piece of the heart with it. I'm sorry you are in so much pain, I wish there were something I could do to make you feel better. A fried of mine once told me that perhaps I miscarried last year because that baby just wasn't meant to be, that perhaps if I had carried my little one to term there would have been something more wrong with it and it would have to struggle through life. I thought long and hard about it and I decided I would have rather said goodbye before meeting the love of my life if it meant I could save him or her pain and suffering. 

My fingers are tightly crossed that this loss, though painful, will pave the way to the stickiest and most heathy bean next month!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm okay really :) I think my hormones are a bit off because I've been bursting out crying for no reason whatsoever.....and thinking weird thoughts. I'm sure it'll go away but thats what is worrying me now.....just one minute I'm happy the next I'm yelling and screaming at someone. I duno I'm fine though I just want a little Christmas bean now. Last night the cramps were so severe I woke up in my sleep again....but I curled back into a ball and fell asleep next to my hunny :) All these things will come to pass and I'll be just fine....for now I better find something in me to motivate me I gotta get the boys up and ready. I worked last night so I'm still VERY VERY tired :) but I'll survive! 

Thanks for those caring words hunny I really really appreciate it more than you could ever know.....me and DH talked about it and he thought I was to begin with as he kept telling me to take a test. Tomorrow his SA results :) woohoooooooo I can't wait i'm sure that they are all good counts ;) But DH said last night that he would rather have a happy baby then one who would have been sickly or something ;) so that made me feel better....much better :) :hugs: :hug: :) I really appreciate that ^ it was sweet :)


----------



## ready4baby

Andrea, I'm certain I had a chemical last cycle (I still have the + test and look at it once in awhile)....it's a lousy feeling and I'm sorry. I've been studying my chart from last month and trying to time BD in the same way because apparantely that part worked--at least that's my approach!

So my talk with DH wasn't all that it could have been. It was mostly a joking talk, but he said there's no way he's going 2 days without...so the whole every other day thing is not happening here. With all my cramping & CM yesterday, I was sure to get in a good BD session but not without much teasing from him about "using him for his swimmers" LOL Wouldn't it be fantastic to wake up one morning in an alternate universe where the guy was the one over-analyzing and charting and insisting we take every possible vitamin because he wants a baby NOW? :haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LMFAO YES That would be hilarious ;).....We get SA results tomorrow so I'll know if we should BD everyday ;) or every other day LMAO....we have a dr. appt. I'm SO NERVOUS! I really think hes fine though its ME apparently babies dont wanna stick or do stick and don't last :(....my bestie friend just had a miscarriage too :( so we are kinda suffering together but she has to have a D&C because hers STUCK and lost the heartbeat :( so sad really :(


----------



## roadbump31

Kylarsmom: That is great news that your bloodwork came back good, YEA!!


----------



## roadbump31

I got my BFN this morning at 12DPO, but I have a question: When I wiped I had some CM, it was stretchy, does anyone know that is pregnant, been pregnant?? I though the only way you would have it now is if you are pregnant. I don't think I am, just confused..... Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

I hope everyone's feeling better in here! Im peeved, ordered OPK sticks a while back and they still havnt come. Thinking they just might not. Maybe its a sign from the pee stick gods. They dont want me to use them. I was kind of excited to POAS every day again so its just not cool.

CD 6 here and already its a better month than last. Last month I was still cramping after AF was gone and this month she was gone fully by CD 4 and I barely cramped at all. Yeehaw! Called in sick today- my head's like a children's bouncy house and my saliva seems to have shards of glass in it. I plan to lay in bed all day and hope I dont get the flu over my fertile time. That would royally piss me off. Specially since im a walking vitamin cabinet! 
Andrea- so sorry for the pain and chemical. I hope your bleeding stops soon so you have a fair chance for december. Stick with us, let us know. 
Roadbump- sucks to get bfn. Guess you're with us for the holiday testers thread. Idk much about CM, think its not very reliable to tell anything for pregnancy cuz everyone's diff. 
Hope everyone else is well also!


----------



## loveinbinary

Andrea- I'm so glad I could make you feel even a little bit better. I know how easy it is to get sucked into ttc depression, especially after what you are going through. We are here for support, if we can make you smile for even a minute we've done our job. We are all here for you, and I think I can safely speak for a few of us when I say that even though some of us are no longer ttc, we are still here for you. It sounds like you have a truly lovely oh who will make a wonderful father. 

Ready- I'm sorry your talk didn't go over so well. Sometimes men can be a little selfish :[
The only thing I can think of if he isn't willing to stop his solo sessions for the sake of making a baby then as you near your fertile period jump him twice a day so he doesn't have the time or the spermies for a solo session. That way even if they aren't replenishing as you would like, you'd at least be getting all of them instead of a tissue. Then a couple day after your fertile period you can go back to every other day or whatever it is you are comfortable with and he can once again play by himself. Lol.


----------



## loveinbinary

Roadbump- nypage is right, cm can be unreliable especially since it's different for everyone. I wouldn't count yourself out yet, there is still a chance. I wasn't using opks or temping but if I ov'd around the time I think I did and when my calendar said I should I got a bfn 14 and 16dpo. It wasn't until 20dpo that I got my bfp. It's not over till af shows!

Nypage- I'm so happy to hear that things are going better for you this month. Must be a good sign. I'm expecting to see two pretty pink lines for you!! Get plentyof rest to fight whatever bug it is off before it really gets you. I can't wait for you to test lol. I need you to be my bump buddy!!


----------



## Deethehippy

I am still waiting for novembers AF, was due yesterday. NOt gonna test though as i feel pretty crampy right now...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww come on Dee ;) it could be still implanting and you would cramp a little :) I am so excited to hear what happens with you! Before I know it I'll be O'ing again LOL...my cycles are so fast....well I duno if I'd O or not but pretty sure I'd O since I think in my Sept. cycle I had a chemical and I O'd soon thereafter :) we shall see :) I hope we all get that BFP soon! I really pray so!!! I am going to try to stay busy with Christmas decorating and baking and wrapping and try not to think about the Oing factor....but I think I'm going to O early I'm like CRAMPING horribly but in a weird way emmm very very wishing I could :sex: it up LMAO....well anyways :D thats enough for me right now lmaoooo....I'm just ready to get on with the show.....I want a STICKY BEAN :)

I DONT WANT CHRISTMAS TO BE THE DAY I START AF SO I KNOW IM GONNA GET MY EGGY LOL!! I HAVE CONFIDENCE IN MY PRESEED :D


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have a quick question......how long will I keep the pregnancy symptoms? Sore boobs, and nausea and gagging on everything and the smells are awful? I hope this goes away soon thas the only thing reminding me of the "what could have been part" :( omg I'm depressed a little :(...but trying to just ignore it and go on with the flow :( its really hard I keep staring at my test should I seriously throw it away :( or would that make it worse?


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Andrea, i got very down last month and had various health symptoms and the doctor said (after lots of blood tests etc) it was all anxiety so i have had to take a step back to be honest. I would looooooooooove a baby but i am trying not to obsess. I will test in a day or so if still no AF but my cycles tend to be irregular anyway.
Also we just decided to get a rescue puppy!!! He is soooooooo cute and is sure gonna help take my mind off stuff. Thing is - if we do get our BFP soon, can i cope with a young dog and a baby?! LOL :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Andrea - i just went backwards and read your threads :( 
I am soooooooooooo sorry if you are having a miscarriage - i had one in 1997 and i know what you are going through - big hugs x Take care of yourself.


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- congrats on the puppy!! I'm sure things will be fine if you get our bfp, just make sure you get him into puppy training classes so by the time baby arrives he is well mannered. I feel like I have said this a million times in several treads lol but I tested negative the day af was due. I had given up and decided to test one last time 4 days after af was due just to get the idea out of my head for good and it was an instant bfp. Give it a few days then test. Some of us just aren't as lucky as the ladies who get super early bfps. There is still hope!

Andrea- sorry I don't know how long the symptoms will last. I'm sorry they are haunting you. Perhaps give your doctor a ring and see what they have to say. I would imagine they should go soon as the hcg is leaving your system.


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Loveinbinary - we definately intend to get him to training classes and have him well mannered :) I guess i will have 9 months if i do get a bfp to get him behaving! I will test in a day or so but i seriously doubt at the mo as i am crampy and have some PMS signs......but we will see and we will keep trying if not :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I would think it would be outta my system by now....I duno....its getting better they are going just not as fast as I'd like them to. I'm still having MAJOR cramps but I gotta wait until a week more she said if I'm still crampy/bleeding by then she'd stop it with a week of bc pills :( i just hope that doesn't mess me up forever :( ehhh...oh well :) we will see :D I just wanna get on with it really just having a rough time coping....I sometimes go in the bathroom and stare at the test :( I coulnd't handle throwing it away not yet.....it gives me hope really knowing I can get pregnant again after all the trouble with my 2nd son. I know things are gonna be ok just gonna take some time....thanks everyone :hugs: :hug: to all of you! You are all the most amazing people EVER! God bless each and EVERY one of you :) I love you all and wouldn't COPE with TTC without you all :)


----------



## roadbump31

Hugs Andrea!! I am sorry you are going through a possible miscarriage. I know the feeling as well. Stay positive and maybe Christmas will be your month.


----------



## roadbump31

Not thinking too much about the weird surge of CM today. I did email my doctor, just to see what her take on it was....so, will pass along the info to you gals.


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies!! I am 8 dpo and waiting ever so patiently to test! :D




loveinbinary said:


> Ready- I put the frer on the christmas tree and asked him to turn it on when he came in from work while I made dinner. He was surprised. He wasn't expecting it to happen so soon since we were "ntnp" which translates to he was ntnp lol. He seems happy and I'm sure a bit nervous.

What an adorable way to do that loveinbinary!! I only hope I can do that next week for my DH!! :) Congratulations!! 

So my symptoms consist of 2 sharb pains in my abdomen on my left side, followed by mild cramping for 30 minutes, then pinching in my abdomen on my left side that same night, followed by more mild cramping. (I never cramp on my left side.) Bbs are full and hurt on the sides, I woke up sweating this morning, had a vivid dream last night. Could I share my horoscope for the day with you? It's quite funny.. 

"Your dreams are more vivid tonight -- though, sadly that doesn't necessarily mean that you remember them vividly in the morning. Rest assured, though, that the message is received loud and clear down deep." 

:laugh2:

Lots for all.. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh Andrea! I'm so sorry. I just went back on some posts now. Thinking of you!! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Oooo I can't wait to see TESTS from you girls!!! Come on let me see your BFP :) lol.....They could make that into some sort of rap song right? 

I am gonna have a great night :) you know what else is great about December :) Well....I should Ovulate on the 10th or 11th and our anniversary is the 16th....so Its like I'm going to test between Christmas on my first ever little beans birthday and OUR ANNIVERSARY...I totally forgot about it coming until mom n law said Happy Early Anniversary last night I almost cried :) So happy! Tonight me and DH are gonna spend a whole night alone :) and go shopping for our family and the boys of course :) this is exciting and I can't wait :) I'm sooooo excited :) something to take my mind off of everything else going on!


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- the pinching/crampy feeling sounds good. I had pinching/cramping on my left side for 3 days about a week and a half (can't quite recall) before my bfp. My fingers are crossed for you!! I didn't really have any symptoms or at least nothing I allowed myself to believe were symptoms because they could have been anything. Sounds like you've got a good chance this month!!


----------



## abs07

Andrea - I recently had a friend who went through a miscarriage. Her doc explained it well - he said her body was rejecting the baby for a reason. He said that most times the pregnancy is toxic to you in some way and the miscarriage is your bodies way of saying 'Hey I can't handle this.' I know it doesn't make it any better, but hopefully it puts your mind at ease a little bit. I said a prayer for you :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

oo oo oo.. not reading into it, but my temp went up again today.. :D "FINGERS CROSSED!" hopefully they go up more again tomorrow!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- since you aren't reading into it I will lol! Sounds like things are looking good for you. When is af due and when are you planning to test?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Did u see my chart? I'm 8 dpo :) so about 6 till testing.. I kin of want to experiment this month.. Just wait and see of my temps drop for af before I test. If they do then no testing. If not then I'll test towards 18 dpo


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sounds good for you girls! So sorry about all the pain and stuff you are going through Andrea. Hang in there, there is a reason for everything, even if thats not the best advice, it will happen in God's time and it will be PERFECT!!! ;)


----------



## RorysMom

Andrea, hang in there. I hope you have a great night tonight with no worries for a bit about all this stuff. And that rap song idea? I love it.

Kiki and Mrs. -- good luck! And that dream-horoscope stuff is funny, Kiki. Sometimes I check my horoscope just in case it could mean ANYTHING about a baby, and mine today said something like, "A family member's prediction will come true, but that's no surprise because aren't they always right?" My mother told me 2 weeks ago she thinks I'll be pregnant by Christmas randomly one day. I don't know why this actually makes me feel better, but it does!

love, you have me questioning my decision to stop testing! I've had two crazy weird cycles, 9 days late last time, and now I'm 13 days "late" -- I have no idea when I o'd, but I figured if my cycle was even longer than last time then I'm just really irregular right now and shouldn't get my hopes up. Anyway, I tested this Monday, the day after I sort of thought AF would show. Perhaps I should try again... :)


----------



## Kiki0522

loveinbinary said:


> Kiki- the pinching/crampy feeling sounds good. I had pinching/cramping on my left side for 3 days about a week and a half (can't quite recall) before my bfp. My fingers are crossed for you!! I didn't really have any symptoms or at least nothing I allowed myself to believe were symptoms because they could have been anything. Sounds like you've got a good chance this month!!

Oh how I love to hear good things like that from someone with their BFP!! Thank you!! :D 



Mrs.iwnamkabb said:

> Did u see my chart? I'm 8 dpo so about 6 till testing.. I kin of want to experiment this month.. Just wait and see of my temps drop for af before I test. If they do then no testing. If not then I'll test towards 18 dpo

I am 8 dpo too! My temps are right around where yours are! That is great that your temp went up like that today! I hope mine does that tomorrow!! :)

RorysMom - I love your horoscope! Is your Mother always right? Mine usually is! :laugh2: Reading them makes me feel better too! :)


----------



## RorysMom

Kiki, yes, my mother is incredibly intuitive! She does Tarot readings and everything. Then again, DH and I were pretty sporadic with BDing this month, so I'm not real sure what the odds could be...


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh wow! I love your horoscope even more now! :) Don't worry about the odds! It only takes one :spermy: :D


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kylar, how much did ur temp spike?


----------



## Swepakepa3

I can't keep up in here..... AHHHHHH


----------



## loveinbinary

Awww lol this thread is a full time job I swear!! I'm too tired for all this clicking around lol.


----------



## BrandysBabies

I managed to keep from testing today!! Woohoo! Lol! Spent the day putting up the Christmas tree and decorations. Zachary LOVED it! This is the first year he has really gotten into decorating the tree and the whole Christmas thing in general. He is almost 5yrs old now! I cant believe how big he is getting!


----------



## Kylarsmom

brandysbabies said:


> i managed to keep from testing today!! Woohoo! Lol! Spent the day putting up the christmas tree and decorations. Zachary loved it! This is the first year he has really gotten into decorating the tree and the whole christmas thing in general. He is almost 5yrs old now! I cant believe how big he is getting!

awww fun!


----------



## Kylarsmom

mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> kylar, how much did ur temp spike?

after my implantation dip?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea.. I remember it spiked.. I went to look but it chart isn't on there anymore.. Obviously because it's not necessary.. My temp went up a little bit today hopefully will more tomorrow.. I went back to bed with hubby today and slept for a few hours woke up and took my temp.. 98.5 but it was mid day. I think temps are higher mid-day anyways.. Even with sleeping for the proper a
Amount of time.. ? Lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

This mornings temp was higher than the others though... Fingers crossed


----------



## BrandysBabies

This TWW shit is seriously driving me crazy!! About 30min ago I started feeling very sick to my stomach, so I made some broth soup. Made me feel a little bit better. Of course this gave me the urge to test. BFN. I am so upset. I know it is still early, but I need to see those two lines!! I feel pregnant! Hell, we BDed the 14th, 15th, 17th, 18th, 20th, 21st, 22nd, 23rd, 24th, and 26th!!!!! How could we have not caught the egg!!! Top that with cramping the 4th through 6th dpo, the spotting on 5dpo, the backache, the fact that I have slept the past week and a half away, and now the nausea!!! I want those damn lines!!! UGH!!!! I dont know how I will make it through another month of this if AF shows and this is only my first month trying!! 

Sorry! Rant over!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandy- :hug: we're hear for you.. Rant all you want.. And you should have definitel caught that egg. The spotting super promising! It takes a few days.. Maybe in a few more days u'll get 2 lines :)


----------



## Kiki0522

Hello Ladies! 
How are you all doing today??
My temp went up a bit more today. Love it when it does that! :D I had trouble falling asleep last night because when I would turn, I would feel nauseous. Tried to turn on my stomach but my bbs hurt! Then this morning I had a wave of nausea again. Bbs still hurt on the sides. 

Hope everyone has a great day! 

:dust:


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Did u see my chart? I'm 8 dpo :) so about 6 till testing.. I kin of want to experiment this month.. Just wait and see of my temps drop for af before I test. If they do then no testing. If not then I'll test towards 18 dpo

Mrs, I'm doing the same this month! I waited until 15dpo last month and still got dissapointed with a chemical, so I'm waiting until 18 days of high temps. Woo-hoo, but I have longer to wait than you...I think I just O'd yesterday.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I know no month gets easier not even month 8 for me :( you'd think I'd catch my eggy easy as fertile as I should be but its NOT WORKING lol.....apparently SOMETHING is a problem....GUESS WHAT GUESS WHAT!!! We have an appt at 1 pm wooooohooooooooooooo RESULTS BABY YAYYYY! I am sooooooooooooo freaking nervous but yet sooooooooooo excited just to hopefully hear those words THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH YOU ITS HER! LOL....I so dont want it to be him....my issues can be fixed if my dr. would take time to fix it....but with him I duno how you'd fix spermies I'm sure theres something they could do but WE FIND OUT IN 5 MORE HOURS OMG this day is going to DRAG its arse! O well :D We went shopping for the boys last night and OMG we had so much fun playing with all the toys ourselves LOL....It was a blast NOW I need wrapping paper and stuff to get it all wrapped up ;)


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> I hope everyone's feeling better in here! Im peeved, ordered OPK sticks a while back and they still havnt come. Thinking they just might not. Maybe its a sign from the pee stick gods. They dont want me to use them. I was kind of excited to POAS every day again so its just not cool.
> 
> CD 6 here and already its a better month than last. Last month I was still cramping after AF was gone and this month she was gone fully by CD 4 and I barely cramped at all. Yeehaw! Called in sick today- my head's like a children's bouncy house and my saliva seems to have shards of glass in it. I plan to lay in bed all day and hope I dont get the flu over my fertile time. That would royally piss me off. Specially since im a walking vitamin cabinet!
> Andrea- so sorry for the pain and chemical. I hope your bleeding stops soon so you have a fair chance for december. Stick with us, let us know.
> Roadbump- sucks to get bfn. Guess you're with us for the holiday testers thread. Idk much about CM, think its not very reliable to tell anything for pregnancy cuz everyone's diff.
> Hope everyone else is well also!

pee stick gods, LMAO!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ooooo I can't wait to see STICKS lol the ones that are pee'd on but not by me!!! I'm still hurting...its more "pressure down below" it hurts kinda weird like but I'm doing GREAT....even though things are still really "flowing" its gonna be ok its getting all the bad outta there :) I'm SO NERVOUS tomorrow is the BIG DAY for us to go to the APPT.....ooooo I so don't know what to expect....we got TWO phone calls to remind us of the appt. and normally they only do ONE...so it was WEIRD the actual doctor called us and said don't forget this appt. IM SO NERVOUS NOW almost cried saying WHY did they call TWICE? Thats so odd! Anyways AS SOON AS I KNOW ILL LET YOU ALL KNOW HOW OUR SPERMIES TURN OUT :) LETS PRAY GOOD!!!! I am soooo scared though all of a sudden I can't imagine how DH feels he's like your going with me right...I was like I wouldn't miss it for the world ;).....so yea we are gonna do that :D together! 

In other news.....OUR BOYS ARE SPOILED so far this year its $300 dollars on their Christmas.....I KNOW CRAZY but not as bad as it was last year ;) We limited them to the same exact amount of "big toys" and stocking stuffers so no fighting over who had more :) and turns out we only spent 3 dollars different on them :D So happy :) so its FAIR with what we got them!! Anyways we just got home not too long ago and IM TIRED :( so goodnight everyone HUGS AND cannot wait TO SEE THOSE PEE ON A STICKS!!! COME ON GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!


THIS IS WHAT I WROTE LAST NIGHT RIGHT BEFORE THE WEBSITE STOPPED RESPONDING LMAO


----------



## rosababy

AndreaFlorida said:


> Ooooo I can't wait to see STICKS lol the ones that are pee'd on but not by me!!! I'm still hurting...its more "pressure down below" it hurts kinda weird like but I'm doing GREAT....even though things are still really "flowing" its gonna be ok its getting all the bad outta there :) I'm SO NERVOUS tomorrow is the BIG DAY for us to go to the APPT.....ooooo I so don't know what to expect....we got TWO phone calls to remind us of the appt. and normally they only do ONE...so it was WEIRD the actual doctor called us and said don't forget this appt. IM SO NERVOUS NOW almost cried saying WHY did they call TWICE? Thats so odd! Anyways AS SOON AS I KNOW ILL LET YOU ALL KNOW HOW OUR SPERMIES TURN OUT :) LETS PRAY GOOD!!!! I am soooo scared though all of a sudden I can't imagine how DH feels he's like your going with me right...I was like I wouldn't miss it for the world ;).....so yea we are gonna do that :D together!
> 
> In other news.....OUR BOYS ARE SPOILED so far this year its $300 dollars on their Christmas.....I KNOW CRAZY but not as bad as it was last year ;) We limited them to the same exact amount of "big toys" and stocking stuffers so no fighting over who had more :) and turns out we only spent 3 dollars different on them :D So happy :) so its FAIR with what we got them!! Anyways we just got home not too long ago and IM TIRED :( so goodnight everyone HUGS AND cannot wait TO SEE THOSE PEE ON A STICKS!!! COME ON GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT I WROTE LAST NIGHT RIGHT BEFORE THE WEBSITE STOPPED RESPONDING LMAO


Andrea, I'm sure it was just two different people calling from the dr office. Probably one thought the other did not call confirmation, try not to worry. I'm sure everything is fine. I'm wishing my dh would get a SA too. I think it's still too early, only been ttc for 5 cycles, but we're 31...

I'm so sorry to hear all the pain you've been in. :hugs::hugs: I hope everything evens out for you soon.


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki and Mrs.- temp rises sound promising!! Not that I know Jack about charting lol but I hear it's good. My fingers are tightly crossed for you two. With all the people I am crossing fingers for I'm soon going to run out! Just need to grow a dozen or so mire fingers lol.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol thanks Love :) temp dipped way down today. Another lesson as to why we don't read into every temp until after a pattern is there. Oh well here's to obsessing lol 


Andrea- good luck with the appointment, I hope all goes well for you.

And off subject.. Idk what to get dh for Xmas! The only thing that sounds good is tools and garage organizing stuff. But he'd never use any of that lol, more than likely would be me. Lmao so what's the problem right? Lol jk I want to get him something he'll be like "awesome babe! Thanks!" but that would have to be tickets to a Dallas game.. Idk ?? Suggestions??


----------



## rosababy

mrs., so get him Dallas tix! make it a "package" or something...some Dallas stuff (shirt, mug, whatever), tickets and...idk, gift card for a restaurant for that day/night?

i totally know about obsessing over every temp. this morning, i woke up with a higher temp, and freaked out because it's way too early for O, and we haven't been bd'ing. but my dh reminded me that i had lots to drink last night (christmas market, lots of german hot wine!) so I calmed down then. PLUS, i've had 2 days of what i believe to be ewcm, although it's not as stretchy as normal. but again, i usually O around cd 19 or so, and it's only cd12 today! we'll bd tonight as best we can...my dh threw out his back last week, and can barely move. he keeps reassuring me that he'll be fine (he just wants to get some...LOL!) but i think i may be doing all the work! sorry, tmi. :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol I was going to say "well he could just lay there haha" and maybe your cycle is shorter this month? Or maybe having a few days of ewcm before o? 

Tickets are a maybe it's hard to say of he'll belief work but if it's pre-planned it would. Alright. Sometimes they force him to work his days off.. (if he doesn't then he loses a point, so many points and fired) anyways not to big of a deal, but as for Dallas stuff.. Wow I should take a picture of our spare bedroom... Ceiling to floor cowboys and longhorns.. Shelves and walls covered full. His parents live right outside Dallas, and always send him a bunch of stuff.
I heard on the radio if your hubby watches more tha
12 a week of football it's a little obsessive.. He's way ove that number...lol that's just four games... Lol


----------



## rosababy

HA, mrs.! okay, maybe no more dallas stuff, then. yikes! :haha: maybe you could make a "coupon" for tickets, and you could choose a day that works together? it's the thought that counts.

yes, my cycle could be shorter this month, who knows. i usually only get one day of noticeable ewcm, and i've had 3 so far. however, and maybe you ladies can help me with this. it's egg-whitish, but not really stretchy. it stretches only about 1 inch, or maybe a little more. the first sighting was very egg-whitish, and now it's less and thinner. thoughts, anyone? i wish i could show someone the cm, but that's just gross. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol I know what you're talking about. And peak ewcm can differ for everyone. I had it stretch for an inch the day before o.. The. The day (I believe) I o'd it stretched about 3-5 in. And was very .. Is slimy the right word? I think not but gets the point. I would get on bd'ing!!! 

My temp dipped down .6 degrees this am... Still keeping those fingers crossed!! Hopefully its an implant dip!!


----------



## rosababy

mrs., one way or another, we're bd'ing tonight!!:winkwink:
i looked at your chart, 9 dpo could definitely be an implantation dip! you've had a loooong cycle. looks like you definitely o'd, though, so that's a good sign. yes, slimy seems to sum it up. the first day of it was a LOT LOT, and it's less now, but i'm pumped because usually, i only see one day of it all cycle. this has to be a good sign!


----------



## loveinbinary

This is so exciting!! Watching bfps in the making!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OK :( sooooo we got DH's RESULTS IN.....and DRUMROLL PLEASE!!! THEY ARE EXCELLENT....he HAS HIGH HIGH COUNT....The doctor said thats AMAZING his count was supposed to be in the 20,000 range....his was in the 70,000 range and EVERYTHING WAS EXCELLENT nothing wrong whatsoever....so the doctor told us if we don't conceive in a year for me to get the OB/GYN to do a MRI on my belly to make sure that my Mirena (IUD) didn't cause any problems because sometimes they make it harder to conceive years later. Sooooo I've had it out for a year and a half now and well :( I'm so mad because I wanna know WHAT THE HECK IS THE REASON I CANT CONCEIVE! We've done everything so this month the doctor says to TRY PRESEED and if it doesnt work go get me an off base GYNO and I can get an appt. she will write a referral or something :) WE ARE GONNA GET THIS FIXED she said this month should be the one I get pregnant sooooo we shall see :)

Does anyone know how long HCG will stay in the system after a chemical or miscarriage?


----------



## BrandysBabies

That's great news Andrea!


----------



## abs07

OMG! I think I got my :bfp:!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

What do you all think?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMG YOUR PREGNANT ABS!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Okay well I got some news.....my bleeding almost suddenly stopped so I pee'd on a damn pee stick....and my lines aren't getting lighter.....so tonight I think I have a FRER left either tonight or tomorrow I have to pee on it to see whats going on....I've been having the strangest "pressure" down there and it hurts in a way.....and now I'm bleeding again so I duno what to do I guess I should call my doctor and just get a blood test for Monday or something set up ;) oh well :) I'm happy either way I just want my HCG to be NEGATIVE :) so I can start all over again!

Here is the blue dye I'm gonna do another pink dye later on and my pee was CLEAR AS WATER so theres no way there should have been lines at all on this....strange!
 



Attached Files:







Evapyesornoooo.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 5









EVAPyesno.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BrandysBabies

WooHoo!!!!!!!! ABS!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yay abs!! Congrats! Whats that ? 7 this cycle!! Woo hoo lucky thread!! 

Here's my symptoms 9 dpo- sore bbs on outsides. When I was sitting down earlier I felt like someone was plucking a string inside me. Felt weird like I could feel all my muscles in one area through the middle. Heavy bbs and bloated


----------



## AndreaFlorida

From your chart today MRS :) it looks like you may be implanting :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

I have just spent the entire day sleeping again. Every time I opened my eyes I thought I was going to throw up. Finally made myself get up and had to immediately eat for fear of having to run to the bathroom. Still queezy but a little better now, although I am finding it hard to keep my eyes open. Just want to lay down. I feel like crap. Tested this morning BFN. I used all of my tests, so I think I am just going to wait to see if AF shows. I didnt realize how far away that still is! Next Tuesday or Wednessday! No wonder I am still testing BFN! :duhh:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm kinda nervous to take another FRER but I guess I need to see....it shouldn't be positive after all that bleeding I wouldn't think....Lord if it is I've got a HUGE surprise on my hands.....Yep the doctor told us today we had HIGH chances of twins if I drop two eggs with his sperm count that high...Yea we are DOUBLE TROUBLE lol....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

BrandysBabies said:


> I have just spent the entire day sleeping again. Every time I opened my eyes I thought I was going to throw up. Finally made myself get up and had to immediately eat for fear of having to run to the bathroom. Still queezy but a little better now, although I am finding it hard to keep my eyes open. Just want to lay down. I feel like crap. Tested this morning BFN. I used all of my tests, so I think I am just going to wait to see if AF shows. I didnt realize how far away that still is! Next Tuesday or Wednessday! No wonder I am still testing BFN! :duhh:

Your symptoms are sounding really really promising chicka ;) I hope you are pregger we want EVERYONE PREGGER IN HERE BY CHRISTMAS WOOOOHOOOO!:happydance:


----------



## rosababy

abs, CONGRATS!!! how long had you been ttc? how many dpo are you? i'm so happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Andrea, i'm SO glad to hear that your dh had a high SA score! that's gotta take some pressure off! :thumbup:

ladies, i'm so pumped that i'm seeing more than one day of cm!! i'm still not positive if it's ewcm or an earlier stage, but i usually only see 1 day of ewcm and nothing else. i've been off the pill for 7 months, so i guess my body is just starting to produce good cm again. very exciting!! sometimes i think it's weird that i get so excited about cm... i'm just glad i have you all to share this with! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I second that Andrea! It would be so cool if we could all do that.. :) 

Idk about the implanting.. I'm sayingthat so my hopes don't give up. I just had some af cramps.. Gosh I hope this is it. I'm working till 8:30 tonight then going home to relax.. And get some cleaning done if I feel up to it. 

Brandy! We're so close! I hope u get your bfp tomorrow! Ur a day ahead of me right?

I hope I hope I hope I hope this is implanting and not some weird thing my hormones are doing to me.. Evil things! I've come to a conclusion that i I get bfp, I'm only going to tell dh and my sister and try to keep it hush hush for as long as I can. Everyone keeps asking when we're going to have one so he/she could run around with their kids so bfp would be q huge surprise. Not to mention being so far long hehe.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ladies I'm so scared. I'm at work and about a half hour to an hour ago I felt a pinching pain in what I assume to be my cervix. I went to the bathroom a little while ago and there was light brown on the paper. My nipples have pretty much stopped hurting and my stomach is smushy again and the bloat has gone down. I'm absoltely terrified and I don't know what to do. I'm not supposed to get out of work till 11pm. My stomach hurts because I took my prenatal horse pill on an empty stomach. I'm not have any more pains in my cervix or my uterus but I'm so scared. I don't want to lose this baby.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OoooOooooOOooo I can't wait to see more tests :) omgosh this is so exciting :) ...........I couldn't believe that line when I pee'd on that test its MUCH darker than the tests from a few days ago...I duno what to think just yet :O lol.....but its exciting but I wish HCG would go away or a FRER gives me a DARKER THAN EVER BFP! At least let me ovulate this month :) lol My BFP would be on Christmas day :) wooooohooooo


----------



## rosababy

I remember what I wanted to ask...when I was checking my cm today, there were a few drops of pink. Is is possible to spot when you ovulate? I've only ever heard of implantation spotting.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

loveinbinary said:


> Ladies I'm so scared. I'm at work and about a half hour to an hour ago I felt a pinching pain in what I assume to be my cervix. I went to the bathroom a little while ago and there was light brown on the paper. My nipples have pretty much stopped hurting and my stomach is smushy again and the bloat has gone down. I'm absoltely terrified and I don't know what to do. I'm not supposed to get out of work till 11pm. My stomach hurts because I took my prenatal horse pill on an empty stomach. I'm not have any more pains in my cervix or my uterus but I'm so scared. I don't want to lose this baby.

Thats how I started this past cycle and those feelings were quite normal....I betcha your just fine hunny don't worry things will be okay I promise ya ;) don't worry it'll make it all worse! Your still implanting your gonna have weird twinges ;)

AND YES YOU CAN spot when Ovulating its very very uncommon but I do it sometimes :)


----------



## loveinbinary

It's so hard not to worry. My lines were so dark and I was so hopeful. I know the pains and twinges are normal, I didn't think anything of it until I went to the bathroom and wiped light brown. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## loveinbinary

What really has me worried is that all my symptoms seem to have gone since earlier today. The past couple days my nipple have been so sore and sensitive. If I put the smallest bit of pressure on them throught my shirt it still hurt but now I can fully pinch them and it doesn't feel like anything at all. That can't be good..


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Love, p.ease dont worry! Brown blood is okay. Lots of women get it and the pinching cramping is very normal too. Just baby snuggling in!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

If your really concerned I would go to the ER :( thats the only way your gonna be okay with it.....I really pray everything is okay but I'm sure its all just normal :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I think that it's commonfor symptoms to disappear, and the spotting. I've read a lot of posts about that happening and majority turn out to be healthy pregnancies. I wouldn't worry too much. If it gets painful I would call the dr


----------



## abs07

Thank you!! :) I went off bc in March so its taken about 8 months! And I figure I'm about 14dpo today - I'm so excited! :)



rosababy said:


> abs, CONGRATS!!! how long had you been ttc? how many dpo are you? i'm so happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Andrea, i'm SO glad to hear that your dh had a high SA score! that's gotta take some pressure off! :thumbup:
> 
> ladies, i'm so pumped that i'm seeing more than one day of cm!! i'm still not positive if it's ewcm or an earlier stage, but i usually only see 1 day of ewcm and nothing else. i've been off the pill for 7 months, so i guess my body is just starting to produce good cm again. very exciting!! sometimes i think it's weird that i get so excited about cm... i'm just glad i have you all to share this with! :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

andrea, did you find that you spotted right before or during ovulation? i've never spotted around o before, and i hope we didn't miss it. dh threw out his back, so we haven't been bd'ing. we will tonight, for sure!


----------



## rosababy

abs, i went off bc in april, so I hope i'm not too far behind you! i always thought one was VERY fertile when they went off the pill. i really wish i would have known how very untrue that was. congrats again! due in beginning of august, you think?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Don't forget girls, if u have a girl born on august 12th u have to name her jenifer, it was part of the terms and agreement when opening bnb account. Just ur friendly reminds hahah


----------



## loveinbinary

Thank you so much ladies. I feel a little better. I keep going to the bathroom to check and the spotting hasn't come back. On the plus side my nipples are a little tender again but not as much as they were. I'm going to take my last frer in the mornin to make sure it's still really dark. 

Abs- congrats lady!! I went off bc in June and just got my bfp on tuesday!! How far along are you? I'm so excited to see so many bfps!!

Andrea- if yor tests are getting darker maybe you are still pregnant... My sister had some decent bleeding while pregnant and all her babies were healthy. Perhaps a long shot here, but maybe it was twins (or more) and one of them didn't make it and that is what the bleeding is from?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh good thought love. Andrea that could be why u had pos tests so early! Ph I hope that's it


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

And I swear I have more veins on my bbs. I've alwYs had 1 or 2 on each bb that was pretty noticeable, odd for olive skin. But my bbs hurt on outsides and not at all on insides but the veins are new on innerside down to the underside. They're sore as heck though


----------



## Kiki0522

CONGRATULATIONS Abs!!!! How exciting!! :happydance: Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!! xx


No worries Love!! I have heard that symptoms come and go all the time! Just think you will be developing so many more over the next 9 months! I'm sure the spotting is totally fine!! Some women have full on bleeding and have a healthy baby! 


For me, I had some waves of nausea today. That never happens to me! My bbs are still tender. Actually a little bit more than they were earlier today. Right now i'm feeling pretty warm. My face is a little flushed. I had this last month too though so maybe that's nothing. Fx'd!! 

:dust:


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- I am going to put my money on you being pregnant. The same thing happened to me. I've always been... Gifted in that department... So there I always have one or two veins. Within the week-ish before my bfp I noticed the veins getting more prominent and a couple extra had appeared. Mine didn't hurt so I didn't think all that much of it. I don't spend hours noting every vein on my breasts so I thought maybe they were always there. It wasn't until the night before my bfp that I actually noticed my nipples were tender and sore. I think this is your month!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Aww love- I appreciate your optimism. :) I hope so, but am still doubtful too since it never happens :( we shall see soon though. Hopefully it's an implant dip and my temps go triphasic.. But the negativity in me says it's just my body being wacky


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

They just look bruised on the inner sides.. Could just be rising progesterone though


----------



## BrandysBabies

I promise I have been trying not to symptom spot, but..............

I have HUGE boobs, not because of this, but normally! Lol! The reason I am sharing this is because they are so big they are, how shall I put this........"desensitized" Lol! They brush up against things, knock things over, well you get the picture. That being said, sore are the one AF symptom that I have never gotten. They just dont get sore. UNTIL NOW!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!! My nipples hurt soooooooo bad!!!!!!!!!

Okay, back to your regularly scheduled program! Lol!


----------



## Kylarsmom

abs07 said:


> OMG! I think I got my :bfp:!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> What do you all think?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?
> 
> View attachment 143153
> 
> 
> View attachment 143154

ABS!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Join us in the August Beached Whales thread!!!! Im so happy for you!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

august beached whales thread? lmao that's cute, is that the name change from the holiday lounge? or different thread all together! I hope i can join you all soon!


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- it's so easy to be optimisic when it's not me on the receiving end lol. Look where my negativity got me, 5+2 weeks gone lol. I was convinced af was going to show. It was literally "I know it's going to be bfn, I couldn't be that lucky for af to stay away, I'll just test one last time so I don't have to worry about it again until Christmas." pee on stick, place on counter, finish and pull up pants, look at test followed by (exact words) "shit"


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

lol well I HOPE that's what happens for me. I know it just takes one swimmer.. but with my health and only bd'ing ONCE during fertile period is a big poo :( but it was on my peak fertile day! so i will keep hoping, not going to test if my temps drop.. hopefully they go back up tomorrow! 

How are all you preggy meggy's feeling? symptoms.. symptoms!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

I have been gagging here and there today since this morning when I first woke up. Anyone ever hear of this as a symptom? I never gag. It's so random. I feel nausea in the pit of my stomach and then I gag. I haven't vomitted but it's so weird! 

Thanks!

:dust:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

congrats on the bfp abs07

Hope everybody is doing well.... me and my dh have gone through some trying times (his job refused to pay him for over 2 months) but everything is now looking up 

:dust: to everyone


----------



## AndreaFlorida

rosababy said:


> andrea, did you find that you spotted right before or during ovulation? i've never spotted around o before, and i hope we didn't miss it. dh threw out his back, so we haven't been bd'ing. we will tonight, for sure!

Normally 3 days before O or a couple days but always before not during ;) hope you catch your eggy babes ;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I dont think I'm gonna stay positive tests....I dont have any FRER left like I thought I might do the other blue dye tomorrow and if its positive to then I'll go buy another FRER I just don't think its positive I have a digital as well but it should show if I'm still pregger.....I'd be 18dpo tomorrow.....I duno I just dont think that blue dye should be that light ;) so I think its just still junk in my system I hope it gets out soon either I want my BFP or I wanna Ovulate ;) thats all I want I know I dont want AF to show on Christmas day :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- a friend of mine on here is currently entering the third tri after conceiving from only bd'ing ONCE in her cycle. She decided to take a break from ttc and bam got pregnant from one night of bd. So don't lose hope. You at least caught it on a very fertile day so you still have high chances. 

Andrea- my fingers are crossed tightly for you. Kick those ovaries into gear. Tell them they have a to send their eggs on a date wth some handsome spermies.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love's our cheerleader.. :) :hug: lol


----------



## RorysMom

Congratulations, abs! 

Jeez, I leave for... well, 12 hours, and things get all exciting!


----------



## RorysMom

Brandys, you have been having symptoms like crazy! FX for you!


----------



## Deethehippy

I am 15dpo today and still no AF, i have not tested yet because i don't think i am, been a bit crampy and have had tender breasts like i always get pre AF plus a small mouth ulcer which is also common for me pre AF. Will wait a few more days, plus we only BD'd twice as i was ill and one of those times wasn't even in the 'fertile' window i don't think ..........................


----------



## abs07

rosababy said:


> abs, i went off bc in april, so I hope i'm not too far behind you! i always thought one was VERY fertile when they went off the pill. i really wish i would have known how very untrue that was. congrats again! due in beginning of august, you think?

Yay! Hoping you get yours very soon then! :hugs: Yes, I thought I would get pregnant as soon as I went off bc, but no way! We were really starting to get worried that something was wrong with the one of us, but the time just wasn't right yet! 

Yes, I'm thinking the beginning of August - my baby cousin was born 8/4/10 so our babies will be almost exactly 1 year apart, which is exciting! :happydance:


----------



## abs07

loveinbinary said:


> Thank you so much ladies. I feel a little better. I keep going to the bathroom to check and the spotting hasn't come back. On the plus side my nipples are a little tender again but not as much as they were. I'm going to take my last frer in the mornin to make sure it's still really dark.
> 
> Abs- congrats lady!! I went off bc in June and just got my bfp on tuesday!! How far along are you? I'm so excited to see so many bfps!!
> 
> Andrea- if yor tests are getting darker maybe you are still pregnant... My sister had some decent bleeding while pregnant and all her babies were healthy. Perhaps a long shot here, but maybe it was twins (or more) and one of them didn't make it and that is what the bleeding is from?

loveinbinary - I can't be too far along. I'm thinking I only O'd around 11/18 or 11/19, maybe a tad early. So I could only be around 3 weeks at the most. This petrifies me b/c it's still soooo early. I'm afraid when I call my doc on Monday she'll say 'Call me back in 5 weeks if it's still a BFP' :wacko: So I'll just have to wait & see I guess!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> lol well I HOPE that's what happens for me. I know it just takes one swimmer.. but with my health and only bd'ing ONCE during fertile period is a big poo :( but it was on my peak fertile day! so i will keep hoping, not going to test if my temps drop.. hopefully they go back up tomorrow!
> 
> How are all you preggy meggy's feeling? symptoms.. symptoms!!!

Its a different thread, in the lounge section they have group for each due date month, and they come up with a name.. well i suggested the beached whales as a JOKE, bc lets face it, that's what we will be... lol, but everyone loved it! so it stuck! haha


----------



## rosababy

abs07 said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> abs, i went off bc in april, so I hope i'm not too far behind you! i always thought one was VERY fertile when they went off the pill. i really wish i would have known how very untrue that was. congrats again! due in beginning of august, you think?
> 
> Yay! Hoping you get yours very soon then! :hugs: Yes, I thought I would get pregnant as soon as I went off bc, but no way! We were really starting to get worried that something was wrong with the one of us, but the time just wasn't right yet!
> 
> Yes, I'm thinking the beginning of August - my baby cousin was born 8/4/10 so our babies will be almost exactly 1 year apart, which is exciting! :happydance:Click to expand...

I know what you mean, my dh and I are starting to wonder if there's something wrong with us as well. Even thought we KNOW that it takes normal couples up to a year to conceive sometimes. AND we know friends who this has happened to, and they were completely fertile and fine.


----------



## rosababy

AndreaFlorida said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> andrea, did you find that you spotted right before or during ovulation? i've never spotted around o before, and i hope we didn't miss it. dh threw out his back, so we haven't been bd'ing. we will tonight, for sure!
> 
> Normally 3 days before O or a couple days but always before not during ;) hope you catch your eggy babes ;)Click to expand...

THANK YOU!! oh GOOD! I was thought maybe spotting happened when you were actually ovulating, and I was like but we haven't started bd'ing yet....it's too early!!! okay, I feel better. Plus, my temps did not go up this morning, so I was like, maybe that wasn't what it was. Who knows. And, I'm back to obsessing...

Andrea, did you test again? 18 dpo??


----------



## rosababy

OH NO!!! ff says I ovulated on day 10, but I wasn't bd'ing because usually I o on day 19. SHOOT! check out my chart, please, ladies! Day 12 (dec 3) is high because I had a few glasses of wine the night before...I also spotted a little last night. Did I miss it?!?! I only started opks on thursday because it's still way too early! Do you ff is wrong?! :nope:


----------



## rosababy

okay breathe. I'm thinking because I put in that it was ewcm, when it could have been a different stage. I'm not completely sure the cm I am seeing is ewcm. AND my post-o temps have been more like 97.9 and up, usually into the 98s, so maybe because I put in the wrong cm and drank one night so my temp was higher that day. I really really hope FF is not right, otherwise we missed it. :nope:


----------



## RorysMom

I am getting really frustrated, ladies. My cycle is 15 days longer than usual as of today, and it apparently means NOTHING. I don't know why suddenly my body has become so unpredictable, but it's making it impossible to even think about TTC. I am doing nothing differently, as far as I can tell, to make AF delay so much or not show at all, but this is the 2nd cycle in a row that this is happening, and I have never ever missed her altogether. And now as all of this is going on, I've got these other things starting to stress me out that I can't just decide not to do or not do well. I know you ladies have dealt with frustrations TTC, so I figured, of all people, you would understand!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rory- so your late for af? Have I tested? 

My temp only went up .2 from yesterdays massive dip :( we'll see. Ha burning af type cramps.. (kind of like I had diarrhea) but I def didn't have that happen so.. Still waiting. 

I wanna be a beached whale! Lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rosa- ff could be wrong.. Theydetect o with 3 elevated temps, I would see what the mornings temp is tomorrow and go from there. Since yesterdays temp was higher from wine it could very well be wrong. I hope so so u have time to bd!! 
And rory I meant have u tested not I , lol dang phone.


----------



## Starchase

Hi

Well I experienced the weirdest sensation ever yesterday got out my bed jumped in the shower and pop!!!.............. something popped on my left hand side below my pubic bone went to dr and they said just wait and see!!!!!! Now thats what I call BS.. Well my AF came at 11am full force no warning, but I'm happy its here no fear of a later m/c, had emergency apt this morning TMI the blood is pouring out of me its horrible.. the dr has now apologised and said defo looks like a chemical if not m/c due to the weird tests

Had my bloods done this morning to confirm and if I stop my AF have to go straight back but due to the amount of blood shouldn't need D&C as everything being removed naturally 
:cry::cry::cry:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Aw I'm so sorry starchase. :hug:


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies! Please help..

I had a dream last night that I tested on an OPK and had a positive so of course what am I going to do today? Pee on an OPK! :laugh2: Well there was a line. Not faint, but not as dark as the control. I am only 10 dpo today. But it definitely was not very faint. It was totally there. My question is how many of you have done this? Around 10 dpo? How dark was the line? I'm lucky to get a line this dark a couple of days before O! Besides that, my OPK's are stark white until right before O! So this is why it's freaking me out! haha 

I had heartburn last night along with the gagging thing I have been experiencing since yesterday. Again this morning too. My temp went up a bit more. It's at the highest it's been all month. 

Thank you! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## Starchase

Hey Kiki

I did it this month and it didn't end good for me i'd defo recommend after what I went through just trying the FRER as it detects at 12.5mul so if the OPK is genuinely detecting HCG and not LH u will get a positive on the FRER as OPK's tend to be 20mul

Sorry for not being upbeat but I was you 6 days ago, fx'd for u

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- lol someones got to keep you girls in a good mood. I'll twirl my sperm and egg batton cheer you girls on. Now I just have to come up with an actual cheer lol. 

Abs- I'm not giving my doctor a call till the middle of next week when I'll be 6 weeks along. They do routine early scans from 6 weeks on so I'm hoping to book a scan for when I have my first appointmet. I would suggest waiting a bit to call your doctor because this early they can't do much. They can have you in for your first visit but they may tell you to come back in a few more weeks before they will scan. What you can do is call and see when is the earliest they will scan you and try to set an appointment closer to then. I don't want to go in for my appointment and then had to wait weeks for a scan.

Rosa- if you don't catch the egg this cycle I suggest next cycle just bd as often as possible. I went of bc in June. I had no idea when I was going to ov as I don't temp or use opks but I went by what my personal calendar predicted. We started bding on cd 4 and only missed a few days here and there but really tried for every day, not more than every other day. I wasn't expecting it to catch this month and was already planning out what I was going to do next month. Maybe it'll be the trick for you too. 

Rorysmom- have you tested? Last cycle I was 12 days late for no reason at all. I assumed this cycle was going to be the same when I tested two days before af and then again when af was due and had bfns. 4 days later I was expecting a bfn but got a surprise bfp instead. I'm going to stick firmly to my suggestion of bd'ing A LOT throughout your cycle. Lol. 

Starchase- I'm so sorry you had a chemical or early mc. I pray to don't have to have a d&c. I had to have one with my loss last year at 7+3 and it was aweful. I was asleep and wasn't in much pain but the emotional pain was terrible. I hear that women are really fertile after a mc so my fivers are crossed that this next cycle will be the lucky one for you with a very sticky bean.


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- TEST!!! There was a thread in first tri about ladies who already knew they were pregnant testing on an opk to see what it would do and they definitely got lines! I would suggest testing with a frer and I'm willing to bet you'll get your bfp!! Let us know what happens!! I'm so excited lol!!


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, I had this huge message to you, but did you say 10 DPO??? I totally read it as CD 10. Take an hpt!! I've read that if you're pregnant, opks will be positive, even after you ovulate. Some say you can almost use them as a pre-hpt! However, with that said, it's (opk) not officially positive unless the test line is darker than the control line. I still say take a test tomorrow morning! FX for you!


----------



## rosababy

RorysMom said:


> I am getting really frustrated, ladies. My cycle is 15 days longer than usual as of today, and it apparently means NOTHING. I don't know why suddenly my body has become so unpredictable, but it's making it impossible to even think about TTC. I am doing nothing differently, as far as I can tell, to make AF delay so much or not show at all, but this is the 2nd cycle in a row that this is happening, and I have never ever missed her altogether. And now as all of this is going on, I've got these other things starting to stress me out that I can't just decide not to do or not do well. I know you ladies have dealt with frustrations TTC, so I figured, of all people, you would understand!

Have you tested yet? How many dpo are you? Do you temp? I ovulated WAY late in October, and I honestly think it was because I was stressing out about ovulating so much. When I finally gave up and decided this must just be a bum month for me, I ovulated. Very frustrating, I agree. :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you for the honest input Starchase. I appreciate it! 
I'm just really wondering because my OPKs are stark white until like 2 days before O and then they gradually get darker. This is like halfway there. This is a line I would get like a day before O. That's why it's just crazy to me! 

Thank you for the optimism Love!!! I should go look for that thread! 

Thank you Rosa!! Yes 10 dpo!! With the craziest symptoms like heartburn, waves of nausea and this annoying gagging thing that has been happening since yesterday. And my temp went up a bit more today. The line is definitely not as dark as the control because I understand that is the only way but when I looked on that pee on a stick website it showed the progression of the ladies opk as hpt and mine is way darker than hers was even on 12 dpo! The line is like halfway there. Mine are usually STARK WHITE!

And the even funnier thing is...I had a dream about it last night!! haha! :laugh2:


----------



## rosababy

Sorry to fill the thread with my posts! I need to put all of my replies in ONE post. I'll work on that. O:) 

Mrs., that huge dip was 9 dpo, maybe implantation dip? Your temps are definitely still higher than your coverline, and pre-o temps. i wouldn't worry too much yet. You could still be in the running! Let's be beached whales together!! :haha::haha:

Starchase, I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how you're feeling.:hug:

Love, if I don't get a bfp this cycle, I will DEFINITELY start bd'ing earlier next cycle! I learned my lesson.

Kiki, your chart looks pretty good! You could be headed to a tri-phasic cycle, which is a great sign! FX for you!

Ladies, I'm pretty sure I must have misread my cm. I've mentioned this about a thousand times, but I usually only get one day of cm, and it's ewcm. This cycle, I've had 3 days of something, so I assumed it was ewcm. Now that I think about the descriptions, it's very possible that it was not ewcm. The good news is at least my body is producing more cm now.

I just took an opk, and the line was dark. Not as dark as the control line, but I tend to be a "fading in" kind of a pee-stick-tester. :haha: Last night, it was very faint, almost not even there. I'm going to take it again tonight, and see what it says. I feel SO much better now that I think I did not miss my o.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rosa! Go bd!!!! Like 100x lol it in your fertile period so that's great! 

Kiki- so happy your temps are flying high! I hope you get a bfp soon! I think we're testing on same day! I might hold off on the testing for a few days to see what my temps do..:( 
This is soooooo exciting! I'm so anxious to hey next few days over with! 

Oh I'm wearing my big bra today.. I am a full c fit comfortably in a d cup. I'm wearing my old dd and my NBA are spilling out the front of it. My clothes look all lopsided on me today. And I feel huge! Except I got on scale today and I weigh less now than I did a week ago. Caught me by surprise with how big i feel! Ahh am I can't cross my arms over my chest (like to reAch over with my left /right arm) without my bbs hurting.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The closer you get to AF sometimes your test (OPK) will go nearly positive so beware of that as well!


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa - I am also a fading in kind of girl so that's fantastic news for you! Fx'd it gets darker for your O! 

Mrs. - Thank you hun! Your temps look good too! Looks like implantation yesterday! Your temp went up again today which is great! My cycle changed a little so my ticker is a day or 2 off. I think I'm supposed to test Monday but depending on what my temp does tomorrow morning, if it goes up again...I may just have to test. :D

Andrea - Thanks! I know not to take the OPK too seriously. :)

Lots for all.. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## RorysMom

Yup, I tested Monday and today, both BFN. Today is CD 46, and I'm normally 31. I timed BDing soooo perfectly for my usual cycle, then I thought I O'd later on the 16th and we did it again that night. I don't temp, so I just go by cm and how I feel -- when things are normal, I'm pretty in tune with what's going on, and I never wanted to get too into TTC because I have a very obsessive personality and wouldn't be able to stop myself from going overboard! The result is that now, with everything screwy, I just have no idea whatsoever what's happening...

I've been sick, so when I saw the doc, I asked if that could have caused me to become irregular, and she basically just said, "Are you trying to conceive? You're probably stressing yourself out." The thing is, last cycle, we decided AFTER I should have O'd to really TTC, so it wasn't even on my mind. I got stressed when I was so late, and that was a terrible experience, so I decided this month to only worry about BDing more and at the right time and not ss or anything. I have been super mellow, even when I thought I O'd later, so I just don't think that I was ever stressed enough to cause all this. Even now, I'm less stressed than last cycle. I just don't know what's going on. DH and I haven't had sex since the 16th, so I think my BFN today pretty confirms I'm not PG, right? (That would be 18dpo.)

Blah!

Anyway... Kiki! Test test test! :)
And Starchase, I'm really sorry for what you're going through. :(


----------



## RorysMom

In an unrelated note, I just became an extras casting director for a small film, and it is ruling my life! But I get to be on set with two legitimate actors -- one from Friday Night Lights, and one from Lost. I just hope I don't screw up! It's keeping my mind off TTC for a good portion of my days, so that's good. :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

RorysMom said:


> In an unrelated note, I just became an extras casting director for a small film, and it is ruling my life! But I get to be on set with two legitimate actors -- one from Friday Night Lights, and one from Lost. I just hope I don't screw up! It's keeping my mind off TTC for a good portion of my days, so that's good. :)

wow that is soooo cool!


----------



## loveinbinary

Rorysmom- that's so exciting!! 

Mrs- you're totally preggo!! Lol. I'm convinced and because I'm convinced that means you are lol. 

I swear I step away long enough to make breakfast and this thread flies.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh love I hope you're right! Last cycle my temps started dropping at 11 dpo so tomorrows will give me more hope if they stay up! 

Rory! That's so cool! 

Andrea- how are you doing today?

Brandy! Where are you? Lol what's your symptoms today!?!?! 

Kiki- did u test yet???


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm totally post-whorig again today but I forgot to mention I woke up with a bad acne breakout! Have a boulder on my forehead and a circular patch on my cheek that has like 10 little acne bumps :( ugly could be wax related though. I have a patch of darker peach fuzz that grows right where if dimples would be from pcos so I wax it.. 3 days ago and just now getting acne?? Hmm idk idk idk....lol


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- I noticed my acne started flaring up before I got my bfp. I didn't think all that much of it because it you know that sometimes just happens. I'm am really hopeful for you. When are you testing again?

On a side note, I hate prenatals. They either make my stomach hurt if I don't eat with it or give me the runs if I do eat. I just can't win.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh idk when I'll test I haven't bought any yet.. And am telling myself not to. I feel like I want to freak out.. But I'm sitting here at work quietly keeping to myself.. If only everyone around me knew how I am feeling. I know all my symptoms are good. I just can't bring myself to believe that it could be possible.bi know Debbie downer. But I'm positive af will show up like always... Saying that makes me wantto cry. But my body has always rejected pregnancies.. And Attu moment I feel like it'll never happen. 

Got to stay positive though... Even though all I want to do is lay in my bed and cry if the tears come. I called my shift relief to see if she'd come In early today. 

I think the biggest thing I'm thinking about is how good my symptoms are, but am trying not to read into them much. My body is evil.. And hates me I swear lol. We'll see. Can't wait to take bbt over the next few days. Af is due in 4 days..


----------



## loveinbinary

I felt very similar to how you are now. It seemed like I had good symptoms but I was so sure af was going to show. You know what you should do, go home grab a book and take a relaxing bubble bath. It may help you feel better. 

What do you mean your body always rejected pregnancies?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I've had 2 chemicals and 1 mc. So I need a sticky bean lol. I'm ok. Just not getting excited yet. Just anxious for the next few days to pass. :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, this is now the third time I have typed out this post! Lol!

I feel pregnant! I am sick, my bbs are KILLING me, and I slept all day again today. I have this heavy heavy feeling in my pelvic area. Last night I was getting ice out of the freezer and I could smell the watermelon that was heavily wrapped in tin foil down in the back of the fridge! I can smell the kitty litter from across the house! Oh and speaking of ice, I cant stop eating it, just like when I was pg with Zach! I am still holding off on testing I think. I am scared to see the answer.


----------



## rosababy

How many times do you all bd? I've heard every other day, and I've heard every day. My plan was to bd every other day until I got my positive opk, and then do it that day, and every day until temps spike. However, my dh says we should continue every other day because he knows his body (tmi alert) and he says that when he...you know...himself, two or three days in a row, the quantity is WAY lower than when he does not do it every day. But I'm worried about missing O. Is it better to have some :spermy: everyday, even though it may be less and lower quality, or let it build up a day. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I would ask him not to do that for a few days. If he could then personally I would every other day till low opk then everyday till temp spike


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., he's not right now, to save his juices for baby making. So that's good. Thanks for your input. That was my plan, too. It would really only be bd'ing two days in a row, then. Positive opk day and the next day. I would assume my temp would spike the day after that, but maybe not. At the most, 3 days in a row. In my opinion, by the 3rd day, it's better to have SOME spermies in there, even though they may be lower quality and slower, don't you think? There would still be some from day 1 and 2 hanging out, so we should have our bases covered. I'm probably over-thinking this.


----------



## Kiki0522

I didn't test yet ladies! I'm so nervous! haha! I had put up a thread about this earlier and a lady commented that this was her in Sept...Her OPK kept getting darker and darker until her HPT. My goodness I'm flipping! haha. 
I went with DH to a Christmas tree farm and cut down our own tree! On our way back we grabbed a coffee.. I don't drink coffee a lot as it is but I got half way done with it and started gagging! I gagged like 5 times in 3 minutes. SO not normal!! I will test first thing in the morning!! 

Thank you all for your support and encouraging words so far! You ladies are FABULOUS!! xx

:dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I wouldn't say over thinking it's exactly what u say, making sure your bases are covered. Having them up there waiting is good. And I would truly hope so since me and dh only bd'd the day before o.. So hopefully that's all that I needed this month :)

I hope your temp goes back down and shows you haven't o'd yet. Is today the first day u used opk this cycle?


----------



## RorysMom

Kiki and Brandy, I can't wait to see your BFPs!


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- I have a good feeling about you. When is your af due? I would maybe try testing tomorrow morning. It sounds like you have a really good chance. If you test in the morning and it's bfn give it a couple days. Apparently my hcg didn't rise as fast as some.

Rosa- oh and I started bd'ing on cd 4 and tried for everyday. There were some days we missed but tried not to go longer than every other day. It is true they produce less but considering there are millions of sperm in ejaculate I think everyday is still fine. There will be some days you miss just from being too tired or not feeling well so there will be plenty of times to replenish his army lol. 

Kiki- it definitely sounds like you have a good chance for a bfp!! I'm so excited for you!! I would test with a frer as they are sensitive and very accurate. Gah!!! I can't wait for you ladies to test!!! I want to see more bfps!!


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> I wouldn't say over thinking it's exactly what u say, making sure your bases are covered. Having them up there waiting is good. And I would truly hope so since me and dh only bd'd the day before o.. So hopefully that's all that I needed this month :)
> 
> I hope your temp goes back down and shows you haven't o'd yet. Is today the first day u used opk this cycle?

It only takes one time...! If you timed it right, then you should be fine.

I started opks on Thursday night, and there was no test line at all, not even faint. Friday was a faint line, and I've tested twice today already, and they're getting darker and darker, so that's good. My temps are right where they could go either way. I've had pre-o temps that are 97.5 and.6, and post-o temps at 97.6, so we'll see. Right now, I'm trusting the opks. When my temp goes up to 97.8 or .9, then I'll consider that high.


----------



## sma1588

omg im getting excited bout doubtfull at the same time BD probly isnt going to happen much this time around.its getting close to O time then the loooooong wait.....thats if the clomid works this month


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm doing good today been really crazy busy :) I went to work and then asked to leave after only 3 hours LOL I wanted to go to a parade and they LET ME :) I was soooo freaking happy LOL.....It was awesome 3 hours is a lotta parade though the kids got tons of junk and candy ;) lol.....it was fun! Totally worth getting off work early for.....I tested this morning on another blue dye test since I still dont have FRER and it was much lighter so I'm on with things now I've stopped bleeding completely so my AF only lasted 4 days ;) if thats what it really was? Who on the earth knows LMAO...I'm happy and getting on with the BDing....if I'm pregger then I'm pregger but we are gonna keep trying and I'm not testing again til around 10 or 11 dpo! Oh well I'll attach the pic of todays' test....soooo goodnight everyone I'm off to lala land ;)

First pic is Todays test the other two are Yesterday...so it looks lighter today to me...so we'll go with NOT PREGNANT :)
 



Attached Files:







EVAPorBFPJPG.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 6









EVAPyesno.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 5









Evapyesornoooo.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kylarsmom

BrandysBabies said:


> Okay, this is now the third time I have typed out this post! Lol!
> 
> I feel pregnant! I am sick, my bbs are KILLING me, and I slept all day again today. I have this heavy heavy feeling in my pelvic area. Last night I was getting ice out of the freezer and I could smell the watermelon that was heavily wrapped in tin foil down in the back of the fridge! I can smell the kitty litter from across the house! Oh and speaking of ice, I cant stop eating it, just like when I was pg with Zach! I am still holding off on testing I think. I am scared to see the answer.

OMG i soooooooooo think you are!


----------



## loveinbinary

Lol that's what I told her.


----------



## Kiki0522

Aside from the gagging... I can't stop burping! What is going on?! haha! :laugh2:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I for some reason can't stop crying? Its like everytime I see something really cute or really sweet I burst into TEARS I think I gotta take a break :( I'm losing my mind or something LOL......ehhhh why am I totally so emotional? :(

On a great note I read that most girls who used PRESEED got pregnant right away :) sooooo we shall see we used some tonight even though I'm not really in my fertile days yet....but I should be ovulating in exactly 6 or 7 more days :D


----------



## hopeful4bfp

ok i have a big tmi question

I know they say that its good for the woman to orgasm after the man, but what if the woman actually ejaculates do you think it could affect (wash out) the sperm getting to where it needs to go? 

i havent been keeping up this thread has gone so fast and ive had to work sooo much. I hope everybody is doing well and lots of :dust: to all


----------



## RorysMom

Aw, Andrea, you've been through a lot in the past couple weeks. The emotions are totally justified as far as I can tell!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ha hopeful I know exactly what ur talking bout lmao. If u climax before he did probably not and just think as soon as he goes they swim right up if ur cervix is open. So I guess either way is really good still- hopefully :)b


----------



## AndreaFlorida

hopeful4bfp said:


> ok i have a big tmi question
> 
> I know they say that its good for the woman to orgasm after the man, but what if the woman actually ejaculates do you think it could affect (wash out) the sperm getting to where it needs to go?
> 
> i havent been keeping up this thread has gone so fast and ive had to work sooo much. I hope everybody is doing well and lots of :dust: to all

I've often "chuckles" wondered that myself as I've been known to have the same "problem" lmaoooooooooooo sooo embarrassing......but emmmmm well OMG this is funny I duno I don't think it would affect it as well emmmm my 2nd son came along and well I "did that" and still got preggers ;) somehow LMAO:blush:


----------



## loveinbinary

I believe you have every right to be emotional. You've had a very stressful time, plus it seems that you still have some lingering hcg which probably isn't helping. Who cares if it isn't your fertile period, bd away!! I say get in as much as you can this cycle to help guarantee the bfp you deserve this month, plus it helps take the pressure off if you still bd for the fun of it. It was lovely that oh and I both had the day off and bd before I made breakfast. 

Hopeful- I would imagine that not all the sperm are lost when the happens. I'm sure you still have plenty working their way to the egg. Plus I thought I recall reading somewhere that the female ejaculate doesn't come from inside the vagina per se but frow the outside? It's something worth looking into but I'm sure those swimmers are safe. If you are still worried you can always finish while he is still inside you. He can be your cork lol.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

lol cork thats funny i was just wondering that the other day and wanted others opinion thanks everyone


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LMFAO @ CORK!!! Thats the funniest thing I've heard all day.....LOVE YOU ALL GODBLESS I gotta get some rest I'm soooo very sleepy.....I just talked to my cousin who is in Afghan and hes doing sooooo great :) that took a load of stress off me :) Thank you Lord above :D Goodnight everyone see you tomorrow afternoon or so!


----------



## BrandysBabies

loveinbinary said:


> Lol that's what I told her.

Hahaha! Thanks ladies! I tested tonight and got a weird silvery line right away on my $ store test. I have a yucky blue dye Clear Blue that I will take in the morning. I will not accept a BFN until AF shows, thats how strongly I feel about the fact that I am PG. AF should be here by Tuesday or Wednesday. This is my first time ever trying for a baby. With Zach, I was like a couple of weeks late before I ever tested, so I dont know how my body works as far as when my HCG levels will show. I am getting nervous excited though!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Is it weird that I want to show you all my boobs?!? Hahahahahahaha!

I have had DH look at them like 12 times in the past two days! They are huge and swollen and my nipples wont go down?! And they hurt without even touching them. I am telling you this never happens! You know the last time they were like this? When I was breastfeeding my son! That's how bad they hurt!

Caved and took the CB test. BFN. Ugh!


----------



## loveinbinary

Test especially this early are pretty much only good first thing in the morning. It's no over till af shows. I really believe this is your month!! Remember I still tested negative the day af was due so there is still a very good chance that you are pregnant!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh good luck brandy!! If u get a pod I'm testing right away!!


----------



## nicky84

Hi all. I'm out this month AF came on friday night :( so onto my 4th month TTC... Feel really upset at the mom as i know we bd'd on the right days this month. I've ordered pre-seed so going to give that a try. Can anyone recommend anything that promotes ovulation and shortens you luteral phase??? X


----------



## rosababy

Brandy, I think this is it for you!!! I can't wait to hear from you, take a test!

Is anyone else testing today?

I'm going to try to post a picture of my opk sticks. Either way, we're bd'ing today, but I'm just curious. At first, I thought CD 13 at 4:15 was the closest I was going to get to a positive, because the 8:15 pm one was lighter. I'm a fade-in girl, so I assumed I missed it (even though I took an opk every 4 hours). Now look at this morning's test at 10:00. Obviously darker, but is it normal for the control line to be so much lighter than usual? Do you see what I mean? Again, I'm just curious, we're :sex: come rain or come shine. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2548.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2547.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kylarsmom

BrandysBabies said:


> Is it weird that I want to show you all my boobs?!? Hahahahahahaha!
> 
> I have had DH look at them like 12 times in the past two days! They are huge and swollen and my nipples wont go down?! And they hurt without even touching them. I am telling you this never happens! You know the last time they were like this? When I was breastfeeding my son! That's how bad they hurt!
> 
> Caved and took the CB test. BFN. Ugh!

Could still be too early! I do want to warn you, the 2 months after I got off the mirena, i had MAJOR hormonal imbalance in the 2ww and i would of bet 1,000 bucks i was pregnant. I never had heartburn, sore boobs or anything except when i was pregnant with my son and i had all those symptoms, i was EXHAUSTED, peeing a ton, had a heavy feeling in my bladder, a cold, heartburn, restless at night, hurt to sleep on my stomach, and just FELT pregnant. And I wasnt. Its pretty common to have hormonal imbalance after the mirena removal, i didnt believe it when people told me that that could be it i thought, well ill show them when I get my BFP to prove it, and i was WRONG! lol! Not saying your NOT bc your symptoms do seem really promising, but I just wanted to warn you! :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

So I know i stated that I was getting frustrated with my dh because he would change his mind all the time about ttc. Well I think I found out the reason. 

I just found out that my dh lost a baby girl when he was younger.he said she only lived a few hours and the only reason he even knew about her is because the babys grandmother told him. Apparently the mom was trying to say it was another guys because she could get more money from him. 

He told me that he can't be sad about it cause he didn't really know about her and she was gone before he knew. I tried to tell him that he can still be sad for his lost little girl but he wouldn't listen. So I think he may be a little scared to try again and that's why hes been so wishy washy. I'm not real sure how to handle the situation as I've never lost a child.

well good luck everyone and :dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

omg omg omg omg!~ Look at my temp this morning! ~Please Please Please be iT!


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh my goodness Mrs!!! It really looks like it's happening for you!! Fx'd for you hun!! 

My temp went down a little bit today.. BFN this morning :cry: This is what happened last month...Started to go down at 11 dpo. Then shot right down on 12 and AF came. So I guess we will see tomorrow if she shows.. So upset right now because I was almost positive I would have gotten some kind of line. My symptoms are crazy this month. I'm still gagging, my bbs still hurt. Which they may be tender for like a day and it goes away. I just don't understand.. 

Fx'd for you all!! 
:dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

thank you kiki! And yess, we'lll both see about tomorrows temp! I'm still not getting excited! 

DH got off work at 2am and came home and woke me up (dork) lol So I stayed up with him playing games until 5am.. and went to sleep at 5. woke up at 10am, so I did get 5 hrs of sleep, but i took my temp about 2.5 hours later than normal. So we'll see. Anyone think it would make it shoot up like that??

I'm so sad to hear your temps are going down, I am still routing for you though! It's def not over till she shows remember!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

i guess the only symptoms I'm having is 
~big sore bbs, 
~last night suddenly my teeth just started hurting.. i've seen someone say before that they felt like glass, and um.. that's kind of what I would describe it as.. 
~woke up with YELLOW pee.. drank tea last night.. so i'm not throwing my money in that basket.. 
~and occasionally last night my tummy felt like i had done a bunch of sit ups.. 
~and still that feeling from my back to my belly button, just kind of feels fizzy if I sit still for a little bit and move ever so slightly, my muscles feel tight and constricting.. weird.. it's a funny feeling. 
~Felt a little nauseous last night around 10 when I went back to bed felt dizzy laying there wanted to throw up.. but knew it wouldnt come.. so SOur Stomach?
~Tired...


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., OMG!!! I'm not sure if your temp would be THAT high if it were 2 hours late...Kylarsmom gave me some website to see what your adjusted temp would be if you woke up late, but I can't find it. Maybe she'll come on today and give us that again. TEST tomorrow!!!

Kiki, your temps are still higher than your coverline and pre-o temps, so I would not give up yet. tomorrow is dpo 12? TEST!!!

hopeful, i am SO sorry that you and your dh and dealing with that sadness. I can't imagine how he feels, either, but at least you know why he was wishy washy, and now you can try to work with that and move on. It's too bad boys aren't into the pregnancy/ttc forums like us, he could probably find an online support group! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea I googled it and it put my temp at 97.85.. Still high but I didn't want to change it, just made a note on my chart. I woke up hot! Took my temp again 20 min later am it was 97.7.. But my resting temp was higher Woot! And I keep gettinbthis stitch in my side... I'm still not going to cabe and test yet... Do NOT want to see bfn!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Nicky, I got sick 2 days before o and started drinking green tea like it was going out of style and for the first time ever I had soo much ewcm!! So intjinknthe green tea made me o better


----------



## rosababy

97.5 is still high, so that's good! Sounds like you have some promising symptoms! When do you think you'll test? I'm so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Nicky, I got sick 2 days before o and started drinking green tea like it was going out of style and for the first time ever I had soo much ewcm!! So intjinknthe green tea made me o better

I agree about the green tea. I've had a lot lately (well, one glass every night), and my cm has been excellent this cycle.


----------



## loveinbinary

Nicky- I hear a lot of positives about soy isoflavones. There are a couple threads around about them. Several ladiesget their bfp their first month on soy. I was planning to start soy next cycle as I was convinced af was going to show but I guess I don't need to now. I'm really sorry af got you. This was my 6th cycle since going off the pill and the first month we REALLY tried. We tried to bd every day this cycle from cd 4. We did miss a day or two here and there but tried not to go longer than every other day. Seemed to work really well. 

Rosa- I would say that last opk looks great. Keep bd'ing for the next several days!! I only used opks for one month so I don't have much input on the lighter control line. I really hope you catch that eggy and join us with a bfp!!

Hopeful- I'm so sorry to hear about your oh. I can definitely see why he would be so apprehensive about ttc. A loss hurts like no other, even if only known for a short time. Just be there for him. Let him talk about his concerns or fears. Reassure him that you are there for him and that you will do everything possible to to ensure your bubs to be will be heathly. 

Mrs- I told you!! I can't wait for you to test. I'm sending you ALL of the baby dust lol. Your symptoms sounds great! I had the same 'i just really worked my abs' feeling when I got my bfp. Indefinitely think you should test soon. I'm willing to bet you'll have two lovely lines. 

Kiki- just because your temps went down a little doesn't mean you're out yet. My fingers are crossed for you that af gets lost on her way to you for nine months. I'm still really hopeful that you'll be joining us with a lovely bfp!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ahh I'm scared


----------



## roadbump31

Hi ladies, Just a quick update on me, I am out this month. I had a confirmed blood test done and it was a BFN! I guess I am on to the Christmas testing group.... Best of luck to everyone else.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Roadbump.. What cd are you on? Has af came yet?


----------



## RorysMom

Has anyone bought a FRER that has a "fertility test" in it? I got one because I wasn't paying attention, and was like, "What is this?" when I opened up. Anyway, I read the directions for it, and it says to use it on CD3 -- "a little" blood in your pee is okay. First of all, my AF goes for more like 5 days and is probably heaviest on day 3, so is this something I just won't be able to use? Second, has anyone ever used this test before? And third, I'm so mad to find ANOTHER thing that requires waiting for AF to show up! I feel like I'm being mocked...


----------



## Kiki0522

RorysMom said:


> Has anyone bought a FRER that has a "fertility test" in it? I got one because I wasn't paying attention, and was like, "What is this?" when I opened up. Anyway, I read the directions for it, and it says to use it on CD3 -- "a little" blood in your pee is okay. First of all, my AF goes for more like 5 days and is probably heaviest on day 3, so is this something I just won't be able to use? Second, has anyone ever used this test before? And third, I'm so mad to find ANOTHER thing that requires waiting for AF to show up! I feel like I'm being mocked...

Yes I used one before because I bought the same package with one in it so why not poas right? haha. What I did was I peed a little bit and then held it and then put the test in the stream and mine didn't get any blood on it. I had a normal amount of FSH so that was a good test for me! It's the only one that made me happy to have a faint line, haha!


----------



## loveinbinary

I wouldn't pay any attention to that test. I've heard a lot of terrible things about that test. A lot of women getting upset because it tells them they aren't fertile when they really are. I avoid that one when I buy frers. I want the one with the extra test lol. Really pay no mind to that test.


----------



## RorysMom

Good to know. Yeah, it came in a box with an extra test -- that was what I was going for, too. :)


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Looks like I missed a very busy weekend on here!! I had a lovely relaxing time away with my OH and his friends and am feeling prepared for a busy week BD-ing to try to get that Christmas BFP!

Big congrats to Abs - very exciting!!!

Loveinbinary - glad to hear your spotting has stopped, it is meant to be really common. I also read before that brown blood normally means old blood so on the whole that it's something that has stopped bleeding already. One thing it could be is tiny little burst blood vessels from where your bean is snuggling in tightly for the months ahead!!!

Brandy and all the others yet to test - good luck and let's see some more BFPs on this thread!!!

Kylarsmom - glad to hear the Doc said your bloods are good, hope you can relax and enjoy it now!!! xx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm fighting the urge to buy test on way to work tonight.. What could it hurt?? Lol I'm 11 dpo today.


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., buy a test!! Tomorrow is dpo 12, so it's a good time to test. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I caved. Idk when I'll take it, tomorrow for sure. Just stopped at dollar store on way to work.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh if it's this early how long should I hold it before testing?


----------



## roadbump31

"Roadbump.. What cd are you on? Has af came yet?" 

When I had my blood drawn I was 13days post ovulation. No aunt flow yet, I am on some fertility meds that extends my visit from the witch. I hope to get it by Tuesday and start all over.


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> I caved. Idk when I'll take it, tomorrow for sure. Just stopped at dollar store on way to work.

Tomorrow morning! Dollar store...can you really get hpts for a buck?! How did I not know about this?!


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm sorry to hear that. Was there no hcg or was it just really low? I had a negative hpt the day a wad due but got a bright bfp 4 days later. As soon as af stops I suggest bd'ing as much as possible I'll a week after ov, or longer if you like. It's what got me my bfp this month.


----------



## loveinbinary

OMG Mrs!!! I must know how it turns out!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed all night for you!!! I can't wait for you to join us. You just have to be my bump buddy.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ok!! I'm so nervous, idk if I'll cave tonight. Eek 
Rosa- they have dollar ones but u have to use a sanitary cup. I got the 6 dollar one that u can pee on. It's the evil blue dye one.. Didn't even look before buying, lady just dropped it in bag.. 
I've just felt like I have a pulled muscle in my side around hip. A little above. And my bbs are still tender.. And I've got little spider veins above my nipples.. They look bruised.
I know, I'm totally ss now, but I am prepared for a bfn. So I'm ok with that...


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love I will totally be your bump buddy if I get bfp! :) fingers crossed ao tight! I hope my temp stays up in morning!!


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm crossing everything possible for you. I told little buns to cross his or her fingers and toes for you too! If you are going to spend $6 on a blue dye I would suggest going to walmart. They have the two pack answer brand and frer for about $8 something I believe. The last time I went in there was black Friday at about 10pm and bought a total of 4 tests, nail polish and a plunger lol. Cashier must have thought me nuts.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thanks Love! 

Brandy? Did u test again?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Not since last night. I am going to wait until Tuesday. AF should be here by then I think. I have no symptoms of AF. No cramping or spotting or anything, so I am pretty excited about that. My boobs however are still killing me and now have the strangest tiny little veins all over them around my nipples. And they are like twice as big as normal today. DH is loving it even though he is not allowed to touch them! Lol!


----------



## loveinbinary

Lol brandy! My oh is just LOVING the larger breasts. He pretty much rolled over this morning and just hurried his face in them. Men are so silly sometimes lol.


----------



## Kylarsmom

rosababy said:


> Mrs., OMG!!! I'm not sure if your temp would be THAT high if it were 2 hours late...Kylarsmom gave me some website to see what your adjusted temp would be if you woke up late, but I can't find it. Maybe she'll come on today and give us that again. TEST tomorrow!!!
> 
> Kiki, your temps are still higher than your coverline and pre-o temps, so I would not give up yet. tomorrow is dpo 12? TEST!!!
> 
> hopeful, i am SO sorry that you and your dh and dealing with that sadness. I can't imagine how he feels, either, but at least you know why he was wishy washy, and now you can try to work with that and move on. It's too bad boys aren't into the pregnancy/ttc forums like us, he could probably find an online support group! :hugs:

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs- Nice temp rise! Cant wait for you to test!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I totally just caved.. I see something faint, or it's an evap.. Omgosh omgosh.. I'm stoked to see it whatever it is.. I probably just have line eye.. I'm at work so I camt post it.. Bit if I did I don't think it would be visible enough for my camera to pick it up..


----------



## loveinbinary

OMGOMGOMG!!!! Mrs I told you!!! Was it a thin blue line or was it as wide as the control line and just really faint? On your way home from work I definitely suggest you pick up a box of frer and take one first thing in the morning. You are totally pregnant!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

It's the whole line just super faint and visible more on one side but u can see the whole line!!!! It really could be an evap though!! I'm saying that not to give my hopes up!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

It showed up on pics I took on my phone.. I'll post those after 10:30 when I get home from work!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh how exciting!! How many DPO are you now?


----------



## loveinbinary

You better post pictures or else lol!! That definitely sounds like a bfp!! The first test I got my bfp on was a blue dye (though it wasn't faint) and it was in fact slightly darker on one side. I'm sure this is it for you!! I had a false positive last month on a clearblue and it was just a skinny line, not as think as the control line. So if it's as thick as the control line just faint then I'm willing to bet it's a bfp. I bet you'll get a bfp in the morning with fmu if you used a frer!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

11 I think it might be an evap idk


----------



## loveinbinary

Why do you think it's an evap? How long did it take to show up?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

It showed up in about 4 min butthe line is ahrinkig down to a thin horizontal line.. I still have the first pics.. Faint but visible. Idk..!.!.! I thought a line was a line?


----------



## loveinbinary

How long do the instuctions say the results are still viable? I still think it's likely a bfp. As tests dry they the line changes. I went back and looked at some of my bfps and they weren't solid lines anymore after they dried. The blue dye one definitely shrunk a little and the lighter edges seemed to go away. When I get home I'll take a picture of my blue dye now that it has dried so you can see how it changed.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ok I cant wait to get off work!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Lol me too. I still have about an hour left till I get to leave. I can't wait to see your test. Are you planning to pick up some more tests on the way home to test with in the morning or are you waiting a couple days? 5+4 and I still have the urge to buy more tests!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I just showed a lady at my store the pics I took she said that's what her bfps looked like early for all three if her kids !!


----------



## loveinbinary

I told you!!! I can't wait to see this test!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

https://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp633%3A%3B%3Enu%3D378%3B%3E2%3A7%3E255%3EWSNRCG%3D33589%3A5468346nu0mrj

https://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp63398%3Enu%3D378%3B%3E2%3A7%3E255%3EWSNRCG%3D33589%3A5465346nu0mrj


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

https://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp633%3A%3B%3Enu%3D378%3B%3E2%3A7%3E255%3EWSNRCG%3D33589%3A5468346nu0mrj

https://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232fp6338;>nu=378;>2:7>255>WSNRCG=33589:546;346nu0mrj

see? they're faint! Really faint..
I couldn't stop at store on way home, I close my store at 10pm on sundays, so i'm lucky to get out of there at 10:15. And hubby leaves for work at 10:30.. so i rush home on sundays to kiss him goodbye.. 

i'm still having pulling feelings in my lower tummy and in side


----------



## loveinbinary

I can definitely see a really faint line. How long were you holding your baldder before you tested? If you pick up some tests tomorrow I think you'd get a bfp the following day. I think it looks good.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

i held it for about 3 hours, it's all I could do, I was about to pee my pants. So you see it?? GAHH!!! I hope it's not an evap! it was there within the time limit, (10 min)


----------



## BrandysBabies

I See it!! I See it!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Starchase

Oh my goodness congratulations honey xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congrats sweetheat looks positive to me.....thats how my tests are still looking ehhh...for some reason. I'm hoping I O this time around since my AF only lasted 4 days which was crap as it normally is up to like 10 days on some occassions.....Oh well :) Just wanted to tell everyone hey I came home last night from work....cooked dinner and by 9 pm I was passed out. I didn't feel so good at all.....anyways I'll be on later throughout the day I'm just overly tired feel maybe like I'm getting a cold my nose is all stuffy this morning :( and I feel like doing absolutely not a thing today :(.......hope everyone has a great day :D ~*hugs*~


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well my temp dropped to 97.3 today.. :( hubby is in bathroom so I'm gonna run in there and test again when he gets out. Something is telling me that it was just An evap. :(


----------



## loveinbinary

Andrea- sorry you aren't feeling too well. I too am absolutely exhausted. Get plenty of rest so that the cold you're getting doesn't get worse. Last thing you need is to be sick when you are supposed to be bd'ing. 

Mrs- I'm sorry you think it's an evap. It doesn't look like one to me. This is my blue dye test since it has dried. The line seems really skinny now because the edges have faded. I do suggest taking another test. Even if it's negative I wouldn't rule yourself out. I took 3 negative tests before getting a late bfp. But I definitely think that's the start of a beautiful bfp for you.
 



Attached Files:







15311070.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, I have fingers & toes crossed for you! I think faint lines are the bane of our TTC fun...what happened to a line is a line? It's so not that clear cut...but hopefully that test was the start of something wonderful! I saw that you have pcos; just wondering, have you done anything or taken anything to overcome it? I think I'm on the verge of getting that diagnosis and I'm nervous. :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

It looks the exact same as yest. It could be the anti-body strip? Can you usually see those? I've never seen the anti-body strip on a frer... I'll post pics soon.. My sister is coming over to look at it.. I'll see what she says


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ready- the only thing I've done about it over the past year is change my eating habits and loose weight.. The weight (35lbs) has stayed off this year, but my eating habits haven't been great with the holidays. 

I'm just telling myself they're evaps.. Because therea hardly any color to it.. And it looks like the anti-body strip.
I'm going to wait to twist again to see if af shows her effin ugly face. So we'll see


----------



## loveinbinary

I definitely want to see a picture of this one. You tested with a frer or another blue dye? I've never seen an evap or antibody strip on a frer. They are the most reliable test aside from digital and bloods. All of my bfns have been stark white so if there is a line I'm pretty sure it's a bfp just probably really faint because af isn't due yet. I bet if you test in a couple days that line will be much darker. I'm sure this is it for you!! No way can you get two false positives on two different test types two days in a row.


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, I think Kylarsmom had an evap issue on those but let's hope that is not the case! Let's see that pic!

Do you have a fairly regular cycle with it, even though it is long? My last one was 48 days but I did O.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

ready~I've never gone more than 2 months w/o af.. and that was when I was at my heaviest weight, not excercising, and really stressed.. my mom tends to stress me out ALOT. One reason if I get a bfp.. i'm not going to tell her for a while.. at least until i'm out of the first trimester.. 
anywho, my twin came over and looked and saw it right away.. i took it out of the thing again so I could see it better.. She said i've just been staring at it too long.. it's REALLLLY faint.. but it could be false too.. It's a blue dye test, i didn't stop and buy anymore last night.. my hsuband is falling asleep on the couch so I've got to discreetly post these pics without him seeing lol. I want to show him so bad! 
https://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp633%3B2%3Enu%3D378%3B%3E2%3A7%3E255%3EWSNRCG%3D3358%3A49237346nu0mrj


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've had a test on a FRER where its just a solid white line which was the antibody strip so it can happen but not normally ;) GL hun and FX for you :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I see your line :) MRS :) Thats what my positives looked like at the very beginning ;) before the FRER even caught it ;) FX hunny

Ohhh and a tip to show it better in your pics is to place it on white toilet paper to get a better shot of it ;) And it helps to see it in real life better too :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

ooh ima try that right now..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

https://images2.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp538%3B2%3Enu%3D378%3B%3E2%3A7%3E255%3EWSNRCG%3D3358%3A46378346nu0mrj


----------



## ready4baby

There's definitely something there Mrs! :) FX that it gets darker & darker...


----------



## loveinbinary

That is DEFINITELY a line!!! OMG!!! I could see it before, but now that it's on the white background I can CLEARLY see the second line. It's definitely blue and just as thick as the control line. I really think this is the beginning of your bfp! I suggest getting some frers and testing in a day or so with fmu, I'm willing to bet it'll be a lovely bfp by then. Fingers crossed so tightly!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

thanks, i'm not excited yet.. idk if thats what faints look like or SERIOUSLY if it's just the antibody strip, it's became more noticeable as time passed, but hasn't changed any after the 10 min mark.. just there.. bleh..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

love- so it looks blue? chances it's a false? I wish you guys were standing here with me and could see it yourself.. it looks decieving.. will never do the blue dye again.. with it having so many bad reviews..


----------



## loveinbinary

Yes it definitely looks blue. I attached pictures of my false positive/evap from last month using clearblue. The line is blue but it's really skinny and nowhere near as thick as the control line. Your test line is as thick as the control like and is blue. I would say the chances of it being false are slim... especially since the one from last night is almost the same, but I think this one is a little darker. Blue dyes are terrible unless you already know you are pregnant lol. That's why when I got that bfp on the blue dye I went and took a frer as soon as I could pee again to make sure it was true. I wish I could see it right in front of me, but from here it looks great. You should find some time to head to the store to get some pink dye tests to confirm.
 



Attached Files:







089fb952.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 6









d8ecacc1.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rosababy

mrs., I see a line, too!!!! Go out and get better hpts. those are so ambiguous. as for your temp drop, it's still above your coverline, and well within the range of post-o temps. yesterday was probably a fluke with the later wake up time. i think this may be it for you!!! FX so tightly...!!:dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aaaaccckkkk!!!! Mrs!!!!! That looks amazing!!!! I am getting so excited for you!! Hopefully we will get to be bump buddies with Love!!

Still no sign of AF here! My ankles are even nice and skinny! Lol! She is due tomorrow or Wed and I have had no signs of spotting or anything. I have however been getting very creamy cm?? I will buy an FRER toomorrow and will either test then or Wed.


----------



## future_numan

:wave: I am now in my 2WW and am [-o&lt; for a :bfp: . It would be a wonderful gift, best of luck to everyone and lots of :dust:


----------



## Kylarsmom

yes you could see the antibody on all of my FRERs I took the cycle before my BFP ;(


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs, I agree with the others, there is DEF a line there, but I hate blue dye for that reason, they DO give lines when its a BFP and when its a BFN sometimes, so please stick to pink dye! Cant wait to see what becomes of this!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Good luck future! You'll love this thread! 

I went and bought some frers! I've had some pulling in my side like I'm being poked there and a little bit in my uterus area. 
Brandy I'm there with u on the creamy cm! But I feel really wet! Almost like I potty'd myself. I'm probably psyching myself out. But I've promised not to be depressed if it turns out neg.
Af should b here in 2 days or so. My ticker is wrong I think I shorted a day. 

HERES TO HOPING GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I think I shorted a day too. Thats why I keep saying Tuesday or Wed. And YES! I feel like I pottied myself! Lol! I seriously keep getting up to see if AF has started because it feels that wet.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank u kylar!! I appreciate all the advise! I'm hoping for a sticky bean! I just have this feeling that I'm goingto test bfn then af will start! Idk either way I'll be ok


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- I felt the same way, I was certain af was going to show and that when I tested it would just be bfn and I was okay with it... well... I was wrong. I have the same wet feeling as you and Brandy. I'm constantly checking to see if af has come because I feel a small gush. Being that I have to pee so often I sometimes wonder if I have actually wet myself instead of it being cm. 

I'm so excited for you both. I just know you guys are going to be joining us and I can't wait!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

ahh I can't wait either. i got a great deal on frers. the 2ct box for $9.00 :) They were on sale for $3.00 off and there was a coupon on the front for another $1.00 off, and $2.00 off opk. So if this cycle is a bust, I'll save some $ on some opk next cycle. WHICH I AM SOO USING! I know I said I might go to ntnp, but I'm so pumped now. I think NTNP could be newly interpretted as Trying, but not obsessing to hubby about it lol.. I still want to show him so bad! The only 2 people aside from you all is my twin sister and my sister in law. That might of been a bad call though cuz she's living with his parents in tx right now... i made her SWEAR not to say anything. lol


----------



## loveinbinary

When are you planning to take the frere, in the morning? That is a really good deal. I think I got mind for something similar, though mine had a bonus test in it (3 instead of 2) which made me really happy. I really don't think you'll need another cycle, but if you do BD ALL THE TIME lol. NTNP is for men. Us ladies just can't do it. So if we are NTNP, that means the men are just going with it while us ladies obsess and temp and use opks and all that other lovely stuff, we just don't tell them lol. I haven't told anyone in my family yet. I think I'm going to hold off for a while longer.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

lol love i'm right there with you.. dh knows *and thinks it's silly* that I take my temperature every morning. i've told him why and he still asks sometimes, so the last time I just whipped out my chart and showed him what everything meant.. He looked at me and said.. "your weird babe" lol he's so cute when he doesn't know what's going on.. lol 

I really want to wait to take it if af is late, but I know i'm going to cave early! af is due wed hopefully she stays away.. 
any more testers?? We've been talking about me all morning. How are you ladies doing??!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

who ISNT a nube waiting for a BFP?
this will be my 28th month TTC, if i include the 3 month break i (unwillingly) took, anyone else here who isnt on cycle number 2,3,4 etc. and bitching and moaning about how long they've been TTC??? im testing dec 17th...join me please?

Seems a little negative doesn't it? I know it's hard ttc for over two years! But I think its rude to out others just because it happens right away. i'm not sure what to think of her post.


----------



## loveinbinary

lol at your dh. Men really have no idea when it comes to ttc. If a man isn't a doctor explaining the uterus and how it works to them is like explaining rocket science to a cat, they'll look at you like they follow but have no idea at all. I just left oh in the dark about everything. He was NTNP and I was just going to leave it that way. No need to get him all confused and have him change his mind.


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- I was worried for a minute, I thought that was you saying that.. I was going to be very disappointed.. That woman sounds like a bitch, pardon my language. Why come on this site if you are going to be arrogant and 'above' others because you've been trying longer? Seriously? There is no need for it. Some women just hit the right moment at the right time, and others have to work a little longer at it. No need to be rude and exclude people just because they haven't been trying as long. We all had to start somewhere...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey everyone! Thanks for the Toilet Paper pic it is much better to see :) and well I'm so depressed....my mom is here with me begging me to call the doctor but I hate to call them when I know shes gonna be like "everything is normal your fine stop stressing" but Okay girls I came home after only working 5 hours (My AF has been gone for 2 days completely at this point and it only lasted 4 days which is very strange) So no worries I get home cook dinner and by 8:30pm I fell asleep....for those who know me on here I never ever fall asleep before 11 pm or midnight at that! That was so strange. So today I wake up and I'm like ok I'll go buy a FRER to rule out me being pregnant....they were out of FRER so I got Answer tests.....BFN and when I wipe I'm spotting again? I'm so totally confused and I dont wanna call the doctor since my AF was here for 4 days I just don't know why I'd start spotting again all of a sudden WTH is wrong with my body :( I wish I wish I knew :( So I am sooooo mad right now and totally confused :( just hating my body :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

i made a comment to her nicely about it.


----------



## rosababy

love, that's a very smart idea to just let the guy think you're ntnp! LOL!! How can we honestly ntnp?! My dh thinks we've been trying for 5 months, but it's been 7 months in my mind. He's not counting june and july, and I'm trying to explain that we weren't trying AS HARD then, but I was still using opks. I just didn't understand how everything worked as well, and now i'm temping. Whenever I start in on everything, I get a blank stare from my dh and I'm like SAY SOMETHING!!!!! LOL!!! That's why i'm so happy to have you ladies to vent to!

So, Mrs., to answer your question, we've been TTC for 7 months. We're 31, and it's our 1st, so if I don't get my bfp by February, I'm going in to see what's up. Whose post are you upset about?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> who ISNT a nube waiting for a BFP?
> this will be my 28th month TTC, if i include the 3 month break i (unwillingly) took, anyone else here who isnt on cycle number 2,3,4 etc. and bitching and moaning about how long they've been TTC??? im testing dec 17th...join me please?
> 
> Seems a little negative doesn't it? I know it's hard ttc for over two years! But I think its rude to out others just because it happens right away. i'm not sure what to think of her post.

WOW!!! Lol, at first I thought you were saying it too! Hahaha! My heart sunk! I was sitting here thinking, "but, but, but, I thought she was my TTC buddy!" Then I realized! Lol!

I will not go and try to search for that thread...................(*runs out of Holiday thread to search*)


----------



## loveinbinary

I made a post on that thread as well. I've very disappointed and I really hope an admin steps in to say something. That kind of negativity and prejudice does NOT belong on a lovely site such as this.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I would never post something like that. I love ALL OF MY TTC BUDDIES!! And am thankful you're here to talk to through all of this. No matter which way it goes.. BFP/BFN.. That's what we're here for! I appreciate all of you and have come to consider you all CLOSE cyber friends! You know more about me than my own friends do!


----------



## loveinbinary

lol I feel that same way!! You ladies are the absolute best. She's very lucky I was able to refrain from saying what I REALLY wanted to say to her. I think I may have gotten in trouble had I not filtered my mouth. It's people like her that make me wish I could reach through the screen and slap people.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

:) I know what you mean.

I don't think that since I'm "young" (22) DH (28) that I'm any less deserving. We actually got started sooner that others because infertility is so high in my family. *except for my darn mom.. darn her for being so fertile. She's been pregnant 9 times had 6 kids.. Lucky* all of her daughter have pcos and my aunts both do too. 
One of my aunts got married at my age and tried for 8 years to get pregnant and couldn't. at 33 she finally opted to adopt which was so amazing because their adopted daughter looks exactly like she could be theirs... 
Anyways, my husband and I are definitely not opposed to adopting, but wanted to try for our own before I'm ruled "infertile." 
We are both very comfortable in every way possible to prepare and raise a child.. just waiting on my body.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

ha. i reported it and admin closed thread.


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm 20 and oh is 26, so I guess technically we are young, but that isn't anyone's business but our own. Doesn't mean we deserve this baby any less or that we will be terrible parents. I'm so sorry that your family has such a hard time conceiving. I can't even imagine how hard that must be on you, knowing that you have a higher chance of not conceiving, though you are totally proving them wrong this month lol! 

Anyways, I'm thrilled that StirCrazy stepped in and locked the thread. We don't need people like her around upsetting these lovely ladies.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Just thought i would pop in and say hi :wave: 
Hoping for a christmas/ DF birthday (28th dec) BFP! Been ttc for 23months so hoping its my turn soon! Have ovulated but dont know whether im 4/3/2/1 DPO :dohh: I have been using SMEP with added days of bd :blush:, Folic Acid, Mooncup, OPK, BBT, Soy Cd 2,3,4 160mg CD 5,6 200mg, so hoping that i will get my BFP soon! Goodluck :dust:

xxx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

definitely agreed. Whenever you decide to ttc that is between you and your spouse/oh. It's nobody's business how "ready" you are.. Some are more ready than others and some have opinions about who should/shouldn't be having babies.. but that's not what this forum is for. we come here because we're serious about ttc. and that having a baby would bring so much joy!

*although I have been worried about overpopulating the earth.. lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

I typed out a really long post and they closed it before I finished! Lol! Probably for the best since I didnt hold back! Hahahaha!

I fell the same way about you girls! I really appriciate how excited everyone is for me even though it is only my first month TTC. Just because I have only been trying for one mnoth doesnt mean I want it any less. I have wanted it for the past 5yrs, but health and financial issues were in the way. It infuriates me when people make rash comments without thinking about peoples circumstances. Its not like I just woke up one morning and said, "Hey I think I am going to have a baby this month!"


----------



## loveinbinary

Welcome Lupine! We have Christmas and New Year's testers here and we'd be happy to have you. We even have a lounge area set up for all the bfps as they happen so we don't lose anyone. I can't seem to leave these ladies. I'm hanging around till everyone gets their bfp!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi Lupe! Welcome to the Holiday thread :) How many dpo are you? or has O happened yet? 

This thread is lucky.. what do we have.. 6? 7? BFPs?

I'm 12 dpo and possibly had a faint bfp.. on a yucky blue dye test.. got some frers for the upcoming days..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

and we thank you love! :) Its nice to have a cheerleader lol. 

Brandy- anymore tests?

Lupe- this thread flies.. you'll be gone for a moment and come back to 5 pages of reading to do.. we're just chatty ttc'ers. :) 

I know i'll be on throughout the day and night.. especially since things are so exciting right now! But I work at 4:30-midnight tonight and have vowed to get on less.. so I can get some work done! lmao


----------



## lupinerainbow

Edited original post :thumbup:
Boo for blue dye test! Hope it was a bfp though when are you testing again?
YAY! for lucky thread :happydance: I am desperate it will be my month really do not want to go to docs (will be after new year)!

xxxxx


----------



## loveinbinary

Wow lupine, you just have to get it this month lol. I think you have that egg pinned down with all the work you are doing to catch it. Mrs is right, this thread seems seems to be lucky so my fingers are tightly crossed for all you ladies!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Mrs. I am testing either Tomorrow or Wed. I really want to wait and see if AF shows. I dont think she will though. Just a feeling I have! FX


----------



## lupinerainbow

I'm going all out for the next few months- i didnt notice i had + OPK until my nearly + vanished today and i realised that my test from a few days ago was positive and i somehow missed it so it was either from 2nd or 3rd so not sure how many dpo i am, i'm used to fast moving threads! Ding dong thread is running out of ladies that arent pg now so thats lucky too :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

fingers x'd tight for you lupinerainbow- sry i called u lupe earlier.. haha 
typing names is a lot of extra work when you have to scroll up to see how to spell it.. 

mine is probably one of the worst-but comes with an explanation. Our main "busiest" street in my city is called "Wanamaker Rd." so it's a common joke here in Topeka that when you say something you say, hey wanamaker burger run.. So I thought.. hey.. I wanamaker baby lol I thought it was hilarious at the time.. but now I wish i would have made it shorter..

Still having stitches in my sides and cramps like af is coming.. "stay away af!"

I've been on here all morning, time for me to get off and get some housework done before I get ready for work! 2 hrs till I have to leave! :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

lup- seems like you got your bases covered! Lets Make this a SUPER LUCKY THREAD!!

Brandy! I remember all the times you and ur dh were getting busy! I'm positive this is it for yoU!! I'll test with you in the morning!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, if this isnt it, I dont know where we are going to find the time for more bding than we did this month!! Hahaha! I dont know if I can manage twice a day! Lol! Although I know DH would be up for it! Hahahaaha! No pun intended! Lol!


----------



## loveinbinary

YAY for morning testing!! I'm so glad I have an iphone so that I can keep up with you ladies when I'm not at a computer. Otherwise I would miss all the good parts. I'm so excited for you ladies. You know, this thread keeps me from worrying about whether or not bubs is okay. I'm too busy being excited for all the you ladies testing! You are making my first tri absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

double hooray for the Iphone! That's how I get on at work!! :) ok, i'm seriously getting off here now lmao


----------



## Mommy2be20

Sorry for butting in ladies :wave:
I'm bored and was just reading a few pages back, couldn't help but notice the talk of the thread that was posted earlier and was rather relieved that I wasn't the only one who took offense to it..
As far as I'm concerned, there's a forum for LTTTC, is there not? I was offended because I may only be in my first month TTC or TWW if you will, but what does that mean?! I (and OH) want this more than anything (long story short, he has a DS that the mother will not allow him to have anything to do with and I've lost a baby due to an ectopic), we are dying to start a proper family together. We're young, he's 21 and I'm 21 this month.. but so what? We love each other VERY much, we're best friends and he's super supportive of all this madness of TTC and very open to learning about the whole process. 24 months.. 12 months.. 4 months.. 1 month.. we're all trying for the exact same thing, with the exact same emotions, how can you put down the ones that haven't been trying as long?? :growlmad: :growlmad:
Sorry to rant, that thread frustrated me !!
No matter what month TTC you're in, I'm sending you all :dust:, we deserve it just as much ! :hugs:


----------



## loveinbinary

Mommy2be- I'm glad you've joined us!! This seems to be a lucky thread so fx'd that you'll get your bfp along with the other wonderful ladies testing in the next couple days. I'm so glad that thread was closed. Brandy is on her first month ttc as well and I'm rooting just as much for you two as for Mrs who has been trying for a while. Some people just feel they deserve something more because of certain circumstances. It's people like that who I feel don't deserve children, but that's just me. People like that only breed more people like that. 

I'm really glad to see a couple other younger couple here. It's nice to know that I'm not crazy for trying at this age lol. I'm sorry to hear that your oh has had such a tough time and I really hope that you get your bfp so you can start the family you both are so ready and waiting for. It sounds like your oh is a wonderful man and I'm sure he'll make an amazing father. 

Poor August is going to be over populated with babies lol!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Ya know, that is the only part I am not looking forward to! Being huge pregnant smack dab in the middle of summer! Lol! I will definitely deal with it though!


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- I know what you mean, but you know something, I would rather be huge during the summer when I can show off my bump than in the middle of winter when there are so many layer to hide it. I can't wait to get a bump and proudly wear it around. I'll be 36+3 when I turn 21 in July. It'll definitely be worth passing on my first legal drink.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I live in Florida so if I get preggers I'm going to DIE lol


----------



## Mommy2be20

loveinbinary - thank you SO much ! And congratulations on your bean :happydance: I hope this is a lucky thread !! I've noticed soo many :bfp: so far this month and we're just barely into December, it's amazing :flower:
I'm so glad an admin got to that thread and locked it, it wasn't necessary at all. But some of the posts left by you ladies were fantastic and I hope the "debbie downer" got the point !
I literally laughed out loud at "Poor August is going to be over populated with babies lol!", the way things are going around here on BnB, you're so right :haha: let's just keep adding to the chaos of August ladies !!! :dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, I will be living in Houston!!!! Ack! I am excited about summer maternity dresses though! As long as I have some flip flops and an AC, I am good to go! Lol!


----------



## Mommy2be20

BrandysBabies said:


> Lol, I will be living in Houston!!!! Ack! I am excited about summer maternity dresses though! As long as I have some flip flops and an AC, I am good to go! Lol!

Maternity summer dress and flip flops .. sounds soo cute !! :winkwink: 
I'd LOVE a bump for on the beach, they're so beautiful :flower:


----------



## RorysMom

I'm having a mean moment. Friend from college is pregnant with #2, and I don't know even know if or when I have my period again! I hate this.

That said, I love you all. Is it just that you ladies are lovely and kind and so my happiness for you doesn't feel simultaneously like pain for me? Because I am thrilled to see BFPs here and feel better about my situation when I read your posts, but out in the real world, I am so meanly jealous of pregnant people!


----------



## loveinbinary

Andrea- I was born and raised in Florida so I know exactly how miserable you will be. I couldn't stand all that heat and humidity. What I hated most was the lack of true seasons. 

This thread just gets ladies pregnant, so stick around and you'll probably be next lol. I'm curious to see how many August babies we'll get out of this thread. It'll be hilarious once August comes and our threads go silent because we are all in labor lol


----------



## loveinbinary

Rory- I know what you mean. It's like because we talk and see how frustrated and hard it us for us to get there that when one of us finally makes it you can't really be upset, but in the real world you don't know the person and it's just so irritating. I work in a drugstore so I'm constantly seeing young girls buying tests and telling me how they hope it's negative, when I'm buying tests hoping it's positive. I get so envious of the ladies who come in with their big gorgeous bumps and then their little ones when they arrive.. but now I'm actually able to enjoy it a bit, though I am still envious of their bumps as mine is just fat and bloat. We are here for you when you need to rant and rave. We understand and are going to be elated when you finally join us with a bfp!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I must be giving everyone else my luck LOL I've been in here for 3 months now LOL.....and so well.....maybe this shall be my lucky month #8 I'm calling the doctor tomorrow as I'm having breakthrough bleeding :( and this sucks :( 

If anyone loses hope PLEASE WATCH TYRA BANKS SHOW TODAY its about INFERTILITY and it feels like I do right now :( its awful and its breaking my heart and it is giving me a bit of light at the end of the tunnel......Gotta go watch the rest of the show BBL :)

I'm seriously crying my eyes out...


----------



## Kylarsmom

RorysMom said:


> I'm having a mean moment. Friend from college is pregnant with #2, and I don't know even know if or when I have my period again! I hate this.
> 
> That said, I love you all. Is it just that you ladies are lovely and kind and so my happiness for you doesn't feel simultaneously like pain for me? Because I am thrilled to see BFPs here and feel better about my situation when I read your posts, but out in the real world, I am so meanly jealous of pregnant people!

Im sorry hunnie, i felt the same way the last 2 months, it was like EVERYONE was announcing their pregnancy and even though you are happy for them, it sucks for you. but the only thing i can say is when you do get your BFP you will forget all about that and you WILL get your bfp sweetie


----------



## ready4baby

You all have been so positive today...I'm just sitting back & reading and it is reassuring on a day that is otherwise a bummer with my apparant lack of ovulation this month. Our time will come...thanks... :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have NEWS.....BIG NEWS but I dont quite believe its true just yet....but OMG.....I'll post a pic in a minute....I'm freaking out now especially after getting so "tired" last night I have absolutely NO SYMPTOMS OMG OMG OMG OMG and HUBBY IS ON HIS WAY HOME I'm crying my freaking eyes out

Calling my doctor asap in the morning I'm totally lost DID I HAVE TWINS OR SOMETHING? WTF

OK OK so I took a TEST....and I thought I saw something but said NO WAY I'm spotting again and threw it down...so I took it outta the plastic and observed and well I'm gonna post a piccy for you girls and you can tell me whatcha think!


----------



## loveinbinary

That's what we are here for. We all have our down days and if it weren't for the ladies I've met on here I'd have likely gone mad by now. I couldn't have gotten this far without you guys.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw! Just look at the PMA we have goin on here today!! I luv you girls! Oh, great now I am crying for no reason! Hahaha!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I don't honestly know if you can see these I tried to get good lighting and if this doesn't work I'll try to get a couple more pics outside in the light...its just so cold out there but I called my DS to come look at the test and I said baby boy is there 2 lines and can you see the 2nd line and is it pink----he goes Mommy its very very light pink but its pink! I was like thanks and he walked off and I'm in tears!

OK I'm gonna get better pics you totally cant see it it doesn't have color for some odd reason on this....let me fix it ;)
 



Attached Files:







BFPFRERJPG.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 11









BFPFRER2JPG.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## lupinerainbow

lup/ lupe/ LR is cool i dont expect you to type lupinerainbow all the time :haha: 
Brandy&Mrs.i- I wish you lots of luck! You should leave it 24hours between for the sperm to replenish anyway! :thumbup:
Mrs.i-how long have you been ttc? 
Deffo think august should be overpopulated with babies :thumbup: works for me! :D
I don't know how long any of you lots have been trying but i was just thinking that most of the people who have been trying 12mnths+ tend to have a real negative attitude towards ttc i must admit i used to be guilty of
this and i get upset when another person announces their accident they not sure if they are gonna keep or my cousins wifes sister is drinking and smoking throughout her pregnancy then gives birth to a healthy baby while my
friend who was trying for years and gave up drinking and smoking while ttc miscarries but since i have been here things are alot better there are alot more understanding people and you can talk about what you like and everyone is so helpful! So i although i understand the negativity since i have had a hugely PMA things have been so much easier i'm now hopeful every month rather than doubtful! I really hope these ladies realise there is another way even if it feels hopeless! 
Andrea- Fxed it is your bfp and implantation bleeding! Goodluck!


xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

AndreaFlorida said:


> I don't honestly know if you can see these I tried to get good lighting and if this doesn't work I'll try to get a couple more pics outside in the light...its just so cold out there but I called my DS to come look at the test and I said baby boy is there 2 lines and can you see the 2nd line and is it pink----he goes Mommy its very very light pink but its pink! I was like thanks and he walked off and I'm in tears!

There is definitely a second line! :happydance: :hugs: Congrats!

xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

I see the line too Andrea!


----------



## RorysMom

Andrea, this is a rollercoaster for you! I so hope that line is a BFP even though I have no idea what it means... that you were pg with twins and lost one, that you o'd twice? I don't know. But I hope it's a BFP!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

For some reason I am totally confused....but I cant get a good pic but here are two more I duno if they are better or worse than the first ones....
 



Attached Files:







YESITIS.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 12









MUCHBETTERJPG.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have no freaking clue I'm going to the doctor tomorrow my mom was here earlier and I told her about last night...then right in front of her I nearly fainted I caught myself and snapped outta it.....but heavy 4 days of bleeding then nothing for 2 days now A PINK LINE wtf....I'm totally CONFUSED....I'm crying my little eyes out I keep telling myself "its not real" but I duno some reason I almost wanna believe it! My line is so faint to be so far along though I'd be 4 weeks 3 days already and had no clue? For some reason it says my testing date would have been the 3rd of December....so thats weird :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yep, I clearly see it without even making the pic bigger. Good Luck Hun!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Andrea some people bleed right through their pregnancy it doesnt mean a mc it can be completely harmless! Thats why some people do not realise they are preg cause they still have regular bouts of heavy bleeding! :hugs: try not to stress yourself hun but you should def go to doctors :) just to make sure!

xxxx


----------



## loveinbinary

Andrea- I can definitely see a second line!! My fingers are crossed that you are still pregnant!! Call your doctor and demand that they check out what's going on in there!! This is so exciting!!

Lupine- I can understand being jealous of people and their accidents and not taking care of their pregnancies. I suffered the same thing. But to come onto this site where we are all equals and trying for the same thing and being so outright rude and excluding (in the rudest manner) those who haven't been trying very long is just uncalled for. There is a LTTTC section that she could have joined and wouldn't have had to worry about us 'noobs'. Even if she had worded it differently that would have been a great improvement "any ladies ttc over a year?". She wanted to be a bitch about it. This site is for ladies who are sharing the trials and difficulties of ttc and the joys of pregnancy and parenting. If you are looking to be on a pedestal for trying longer than join a site like thebump where people are so full of themselves and chew out people who are knew to the whole thing. Grrr... sorry, it just irritates me that someone would try to poison the wonderful place that bnb is.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Yes i totally understand your point, i totally agree with you we are all equal no matter how long ttc how does she know that that person hasnt classed ttc from their last mc or they have been on a break after 5 years or they will not be sitting 8years ttc without a bfp! I like to see people starting ttc i like to be able to help them with things i have learned on my journey and love to see people on here with their bfp! We are a community on here and here to help one another i see no reason for being nasty about anyone else as everyone has their own story but people should not be excluded purposely or ignored because they dont fit the criteria! i totally agree with you in saying there is not a reason to say something like that even if you think it it is deffo what the ltttc section is for but alot of them ladies are lovely! 


xxxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here is another pic unedited so you can see PINK lol well at least I can in REAL life ;) lmao and so did DS thats what freaked me out!
 



Attached Files:







CRAZYBFP.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Andrea- I SEE IT!! OMG OMG ur going to the docs tom? let us know! Demand a blood test! 

Lupinerainbow- we started ntnp right after we got married 2 novembers ago.. He wanted to try before then, but with my family... there's no way I could announce a BFP without being written off wills. lol My family is not stuck up but extremely proper, every sunday growing up, all the family came over for dinner, there were 3 forks on the table spoons knives really silly.. It was fun growing up, but I was raised to accomplish career first, then make a family.. Me and my hubby disagree completely.. you don't have to be married to have children, but he knows how my family is and respected my decision on that. I don't have a masters, and I don't own my own business, but I'm working on both.. slowly as I can afford it.. Go to school for a year.. pay it off.. go to school another year.. pay it off.. everything we have is paid for (excluding hubby's new truck I bought him for his bday :) So although we're not "accomplished" completely, my family can suck it.. lol (sry ranting.. Back to your question*) this makes 25 months now ntnp <--- haha *laughed from our convo earlier :) 
1st full month ttc hardcore :)
I feel so doubtful that i'm gonna get a pos tomorrow.. eck 
Time for work ...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea I'm gonna go get bloods....I think its for the best....maybe I O'd right before noooo nevermind I duno what the hell my body is doing I'm so confused I spotted ONE time and then I've tried to get more blood lol I know TMI and there is no more? Maybe I had something burst that had HCG like a cyst or something I'm totally flabbergasted and mad and ehhh :( YES GOING TO THE DOCTOR NO IF ANDS OR BUTS ABOUT IT....I will find out WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME ONE WAY OR THE OTHER! Especially after almost fainting and I feel "out of it" like drunk feeling....but I've not had a thing to drink with alcohol not in years.....so I'm totally confuzzled LOL It is the lightest line but when I shine the light through it when DH gets home I'll get a PINK pick with some help to it but there is no doubt that line is PINK as PINK can get.....weird!

Weird thing is The test I took this morning I held pee for 5 hours....I just took another after only 2 hours of holding it and its BFN....do you think it could have been a pink evap?


----------



## miel

hi girls :)...
i thought i may join you as i will probably test on the 24 th or 25 th :)

Merry christmas to all of you :)
xoxo


----------



## lupinerainbow

Thank you for telling your story :thumbup: good to hear everything in your life has panned itself out well! You would be suprised how quickly you can get a bfp when tou dont expect it- one of my ttc buddies got hers and had no symtoms whatsoever :thumbup: gives me hope and stops me stressing over symptoms now :thumbup:
As long as you are married ad getting your priorities sorted i'm sure your famiy will be okay! I do not really have a family to worry about and OH family are fine with us TTC i am 18 he is 21 in dec- we may sound young but we are more than ready and have been together for over 4years, getting married in less than a year :thumbup: 


xxxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

AndreaFlorida said:


> Yea I'm gonna go get bloods....I think its for the best....maybe I O'd right before noooo nevermind I duno what the hell my body is doing I'm so confused I spotted ONE time and then I've tried to get more blood lol I know TMI and there is no more? Maybe I had something burst that had HCG like a cyst or something I'm totally flabbergasted and mad and ehhh :( YES GOING TO THE DOCTOR NO IF ANDS OR BUTS ABOUT IT....I will find out WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME ONE WAY OR THE OTHER! Especially after almost fainting and I feel "out of it" like drunk feeling....but I've not had a thing to drink with alcohol not in years.....so I'm totally confuzzled LOL It is the lightest line but when I shine the light through it when DH gets home I'll get a PINK pick with some help to it but there is no doubt that line is PINK as PINK can get.....weird!
> 
> Weird thing is The test I took this morning I held pee for 5 hours....I just took another after only 2 hours of holding it and its BFN....do you think it could have been a pink evap?

Some people only get a pos with more diluted urine it is completely possible it is your bfp! It looks too dark for evap evaps tend to be colourless! I'm sure your doctor will put your mind at ease though! :hugs:


xxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, way to make a girl feel old guys! Haahaha! I'm 33 and OH is 35. Both very soon to be 34 and 36! Agh!


----------



## lupinerainbow

BrandysBabies said:


> Lol, way to make a girl feel old guys! Haahaha! I'm 33 and OH is 35. Both very soon to be 34 and 36! Agh!

Your only as old as you feel hun! So i'm probably older than you right now! (pulled my back shovelling the snow:haha:) 33-36 is not old do not be silly anyhow :hugs:

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So I did the window trick to show you better....I wish DH would hurry I'm being a pic post whore LOL but after 8 months I pray this is it finally....I duno maybe I O'd right before I miscarried how the hell that happens I'm mystified! When he comes home I'll have his flashlight on his phone since our lighting SUCKS in here :(
 



Attached Files:







THEWINDOWPICJPG.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 10









ISTHISBETTERJPG.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 13


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, I tease DH all the time that he's older than me, often calling him "old man". To which he replies, "The only thing old on me is my clothes!" Hehe!


----------



## lupinerainbow

AndreaFlorida said:


> So I did the window trick to show you better....I wish DH would hurry I'm being a pic post whore LOL but after 8 months I pray this is it finally....I duno maybe I O'd right before I miscarried how the hell that happens I'm mystified! When he comes home I'll have his flashlight on his phone since our lighting SUCKS in here :(

Hun are you sure you miscarried? if so is this your first bleed after? 

xxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Andrea, I see it! But did you say you threw it down and went back after it? If so, how long did the time elapse? If it was only a couple min I'd say that is a BFP! But if it was a while, you might take another test!


----------



## lupinerainbow

BrandysBabies said:


> Lol, I tease DH all the time that he's older than me, often calling him "old man". To which he replies, "The only thing old on me is my clothes!" Hehe!

Haha! I thought this was your 2nd month TTC? i'm sure i have seen you around? 

xxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I just took another and its negative the first one I held for 5 hours then the 2nd test only held almost 2 hours....and its totally NEGATIVE.....the first test I realized there was something on it and ignored it for about 5 minutes...went back and saw the line and was so shocked!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandy- most of me and dh's friends are In Their 30's. Ieven have friends who are mid 50's. I'm always the odd one out. Age is just a number. I don't relate to alot of people my age. I have better conversations with more mature people:) 

Well I'm at work and it's going to be hard to fight the urge to test again. Will let you know if i do. ;)


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- I'm the same as you. I tend to get on better with older people. I do have a coue friends from work that are around my age but we don't really see eachother outside of work. They are always off drinking and partying and I'm trying to have a baby. Makes me feel very out of place. They change boyfriends like they do panties and I'm getting married this month. It's a shame we all live all over the place, I think it would be nice to meet up for tea and all poas together lol.


----------



## BrandysBabies

lupinerainbow said:


> Haha! I thought this was your 2nd month TTC? i'm sure i have seen you around?
> 
> xxxx

I have been here since the beginning of October, but didnt get my Mirena taken out until the 20th of October. I had my first official AF on the 9th of Nov, and here I am! Lol! :winkwink:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I just got on FF and looked up error tests of Answer tests and there are a few that make me wonder that its probably just some stupid error on the test :( oh well I'll still call the doctor because of my weird bleeding that went heavy 4 days straight...then gone for 2 days then spotted ONCE today now all gone again....WEIRD!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Andrea- where on ff is that?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Go to Community and HPT/OPK Gallery and you can search there ;)


----------



## Kiki0522

Busy day on here today ladies!! Let me catch up..

I love you girls like crazy! You are so supportive, so encouraging, so kind! I feel like you are right here with me helping me go through this. As I hope I am for you all! This site does not need negative people. It doesn't matter how long people have been doing ttc. This is only my 2nd cycle. 

Mrs - SO excited for you to test!! I can totally see that line! 

Brandy - Your symptoms are sounding SO promising! Very excited for you to test too!

Andrea - I can see your line too! I am keeping my Fx'd for you! I have heard of many women who have bleeding and are completely fine and their baby is completely fine!

Love - I think it's so wonderful that you stick around in here to be here for all of us who have yet to get their BFP! You are just amazing. All you ladies are!

Welcome to all the new ladies joining us!! :flower:

Okay so an update from me.. I do not know what is going on! Last month I had a LP of 11 days. Well today is 12 dpo and no AF! So now I have a 12 day LP which is fine with me! The no AF is great but my temp dropped below the coverline. I was crampy this morning, had some burning and pinching in the middle of my abdomen which was strange and now all cramping is gone! Everytime I go to the bathroom today, I feel like AF is here! So i'm right there with you ladies and the watery creamy CM! But I am guessing AF will be here tomorrow. The only other thing I can think of is FF calculated my O wrong? The reason I say that is because they said I O'd on the 24th but that is the same day I got my + OPK at 6pm. So I thought that was a little weird and I thought I would O on the 26th making me only 10 dpo today instead of 12. So anyway... I'm hoping and praying AF stays away but I just don't know if that's realistic considering my temp went below coverline. It's not as low as the pre-O but it's down there. I'm holding on with my last thread of hope!!!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## AndreaFlorida

DH helped get me a better picture I <3 him so much :) here it is girls!
 



Attached Files:







ITS PINKJPG.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## rosababy

WOW! So much to catch up on...

Lupinerainbow and Miel, welcome! This is an awesome thread, and as you probably noticed, it moves so quickly! So quickly, in fact, that I tried to go see the bitchy post, but it was already removed by the time I got there. 

Andrea, I'm so sorry you're having such a confusing time with the hpts. :wacko: Def go to the dr tomorrow, and let us know what's up! Praying for you.

Mrs., thank you for explaining your name! I've often wondered...I think it's cute!

Kiki, you're right, it's weird that you got your positive opk on the same day FF thinks you ovulated. I wonder if you o'd on cd 16? FX that your temps go up tomorrow!

Brandy, my dh and I are 31, so you're in good company. :hugs:

As for me, all my free time has been spent on this thread today! My opk was + yesterday, and my temp took a little dip today, so maybe I'm ovulating today? I'm STARVING, cramps, back aches, etc., so you can guess what we're doing tonight! :sex: Pray that my temp spikes tomorrow morning! I :happydance: I'll hopefully be starting the dreaded 2ww tomorrow. 

Wouldn't it be awesome to all have babies in August? Who cares what it's like outside...we'll all be in the AC with our feet up, on our computers talking to each other! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi Kiki, I know what you mean.. And hope u o'd later than what ff states. Have you tested any more? If not then u totally should with brandy and I in the morning. I feel sure but Andrea after looking at those error tests I'm thinking I shouldn't have been so darn nosy. Perfectly content with having hope lmao

I'm sti having a bunch of little pinchies in my tummy and side and in ovary/uterus area, and it's driving me nutty! I wanna test again! But I know I shouldn't!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Haha rosa- I like that thought feet up on computer.. I would sit on here all day long.. It's long form instant messaging! Lol!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw yes! Perfect plan Rose! Feet up, computer on belly! Oh wait, I read somewhere that is bad for you? Radiation or something. Lol, did you all see that news story about the cell phone that exploded on the guys ear today?! I can just picture all of the law suits there are going to be now from people saying their cell phones explded. Dude was like, "I almost lost my life!" Hehe! Okay, I'm in a little bit of an evil mood. I am working on giving up smoking, because I am so sure of this BFP! But it is sooo hard. I know the minute I see the test I can go cold turkey, I did it with my DS. But not knowing about testing, plus not knowing if AF is going to show, AND no smoking makes for a very unhappy Brandy!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I know what you mean. I quit cold turkey.. It wasn't so hard.. I just didn't want to anymore.. It seemed gross to me.. I've had a few since (7months) but I realized I had control over the habit not vice versa.. Thinking about. It that way helps. Plus I chewed on super fruity gum toget me through it.. 

Idk ladies.. I've never had pinchies like this before!! Tell me not to test! Lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

:test:

Oh! That was wrong of me! Here I am telling you to test when I cant handle the thought of peeing on a stick! I am sooooooo scared!


----------



## EJW147

Brandy, sorry for following you onto another thread, lol Just had to add I'm soooo scared to test too!!!!! Good luck to all you ladies :) :dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ejw- ur welcome here any time ;)

Ok if I don't test I'm sending hubby a pic of the test earlier.. What to do? WhT to do? Lol


----------



## loveinbinary

I used to smoke cloves before oh and I met, quit as soon as we got together because he hates smoking. I was never addicted, it was more of a casual pleasure thing. They were so delicious, like Christmas in your mouth. I miss them. It's a shame that they are no longer allowed to be sold within the U.S. 

Mrs- I agree with brandy, you should test. I'm so certain you'll get a bfp, though I do think you should wait till the morning. I really want to test but since I don't have any tests left I'm not going to go out and buy more. Seems like a waste.


----------



## BrandysBabies

EJW147 said:


> Brandy, sorry for following you onto another thread, lol Just had to add I'm soooo scared to test too!!!!! Good luck to all you ladies :) :dust:

Yeah! Join us! We have such a great group of ladies here! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love- u want to take more tests? Lol ur already preggo!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Now THAT is POASA!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## loveinbinary

Lol I know. I just feel very pregnant aside from the fatigue and the bloat. Oh the bloat. I look like I could be 12 weeks or more. I just want to keep seeing those lines. The addiction doesn't stop once you get a bfp.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol.. I want to keep telling myself those lines were true.. I don't think it got hubby's attention though... I sent the pic.. He was like what's that.. I said "idk" he was like "ok how's work" oblivious lol that's so funny. 

Love what do u mean about feel pregnant? What r u feeling.. Symptoms?...symptoms! Lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ooooooo come on girls TEST TEST TEST.............I will with ya LOL I got some OPK's and some HPT's and some more HPT's :) woohoooo I'm on a roll :) LMFAO


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol I might again tonight and for sure in the am! I am trying to be so positive, and really don't want to take bfn for an answer!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yep, like I said! I will not accept a BFN until the witch shows! And she ain't gonna! Humf!
Test for us Mrs.! I will be running out first thing in the morning for FRER's...........payday! Lol!


----------



## loveinbinary

That's just it, I'm not really having symptoms. Just bloat, random cravings, fatigue, peeing constantly, increase cm and slightly sore nipples. No sickness or food aversions. I feel pretty normal.

Mrs- he probably didn't see the line. He's a man, not trained to see these things lol. If you test we need pictures asap!!

Brandy- sounds like you're buying out the store lol. People probably are wondering what you are doing with so many tests. 

I don't think either of you will be seeing af for a good while. I have a feeling this is it for you. I can't wait to see test results.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Even if you THINK AF shows....it may not be her at all from what I've read online ;) Some girls didn't know they were pregnant til after 6 weeks they got BFN and were bleeding like an AF visit just it didn't last as long as AF should....which is my situation sooooo even if YOU THINK shes there she may not be LOL My temps look like the rocky mountains....


----------



## Kiki0522

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Hi Kiki, I know what you mean.. And hope u o'd later than what ff states. Have you tested any more? If not then u totally should with brandy and I in the morning. I feel sure but Andrea after looking at those error tests I'm thinking I shouldn't have been so darn nosy. Perfectly content with having hope lmao
> 
> I'm sti having a bunch of little pinchies in my tummy and side and in ovary/uterus area, and it's driving me nutty! I wanna test again! But I know I shouldn't!

Depending on what my temps do tomorrow morning, I will definitely test with you ladies! If they go up...I'm definitely testing! But look at my chart now, haha. I could have sworn that I O'd on the 25th because I remember feeling it. I really thought I did. Which would make sense because the 24th at 6pm was my + opk. I went to bed late that night, woke up later than normal on the 25th so I did the bbt adjuster and put in that temp. FF moved my O to the 25th where I thought it was and moved my coverline so today I'm not below it! haha! I don't know if that's a good idea but every other day I woke up on time to temp except that day. I remember doing it and not knowing for sure if I was going to mess things up. Now I wonder if I did! I like how my chart is now, haha. I will see what happens in the morning! 

I'm crazy!! :laugh2:


----------



## loveinbinary

Andrea- my fingers are tightly crossed that things turn out well for you and that you get wonderful news when you go do the doctor.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Do u think it might show up tonight if I test? I haven't peed for 4 hours but now i don't feel like I have to!? Don know if I should tonight. If I do I'll be putting results up at midnight when I get off work


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yes! Just hold it until you need to pee! I am so excited to see! Just remember, we are not accepting BFN's until the witch shows!


----------



## Kiki0522

BrandysBabies said:


> Yes! Just hold it until you need to pee! I am so excited to see! Just remember, we are not accepting BFN's until the witch shows!

I like that PMA Brandy!! :D

GOOD LUCK Mrs!!!! Fx'd for you!!


----------



## loveinbinary

It is possible to test tonight. I would try holding it until you bladder feels like exploding. You don't want to try to take the test and no have enough pee for it to develope.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol ok.. What does pma mean?


----------



## Kylarsmom

loveinbinary said:


> Lol I know. I just feel very pregnant aside from the fatigue and the bloat. Oh the bloat. I look like I could be 12 weeks or more. I just want to keep seeing those lines. The addiction doesn't stop once you get a bfp.

no it doesn't ! i still want to buy them every time i'm at the store to see if im STILL pregnant, or what the lines would be doing!! its still addicting!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Positive mental attitude! It's all I got left! haha :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol that's a good one. Just took a sip of my water and I have to pee again lol I'm goig to hold it as long as I can.. It's what I did last nvht I was dancing all over the place.. Lol 

Hi kylar! It's been busy in here today :)b


----------



## loveinbinary

At this point in the game it's about all you can have. Nothing you can do to sway the end results. But because I'm sure you two are pregnant that means you are. Because I will it so lol.


----------



## BrandysBabies

My 4yr old and I are watching Wizard Of Oz! It is his first time seeing it! Aw! Daddy is asleep in his recliner and Zach and I are curled up with our blankies. I love this little guy!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I watched Wizard of Oz the other night my kids first time seeing it they LOVED it and my lil one sat there with amazement lol I couldn't believe he sat there the whole time it was awesome ;)....

I'm definitely calling the doctor no matter what tomorrow I'm so worried I may be having an ectopic as my left shoulder is like KILLING ME right now and like I've got weird crampy feelings in my left side as well....I've got no clue what to think at the moment my headache is back and I'm so very tired and stressed.....gotta go shave my hairy legs dont wanna let the dr. see those LMFAO :D

I thought my FRER was BFN but honestly there is a very very very faint pink line on the 2nd one soooo maybe I just didn't hold my pee long enough...it was nearly 2 hours but I got the PINK line after holding it for 5 hours would that make a big difference?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm wondering that too.. 

*yawn* I can't stop doing that.. *yawn*


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ok first of all I have to pee! Bad but I'm goin to hold it! 

Second, in at work and I swear I smell someones Bo, but the only 4 ppl in here are 4 18 yr old girls who do not seem to be the type to not wash, they're carrying designer bags for goodness sake. And it's not me... But I can smell it and it's gross.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ewwwwwwww yucky!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hahaha! I can smell everything too!! It is insane!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls I wanted to share a link with you all that my hunny's work just sent to us. Its a message from Santa you can do it to anyone you like and it personalizes the messages ;) its pretty cool you should try it and you'll LOVE IT I'm gonna do it to my oldest son and I sent one to my mom to make her cry...but here it is A VIDEO FROM SANTA :) www.portablenorthpole.tv Enjoy!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I will wait to open it after DS goes to sleep. Thanks!

Mrs.- Have you peed yet?!?!?!? I'm a nervous wreck over here! Lol!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

No I'm holding it longer the bad urges are coming and going.. I just checked my cp though.. I know I'm a weirdo! Funny thing is, I camt even reach it. I know that's not reliable but I'm pretty sure it was lower last month around this time. I seriously cannot reach it at all!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oooo! Sounds good!! Okay, you've held it long enough! Lol! :test:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I have to pee and there's people in my store, so i can't at the moment and I'm scared I'm not holding it long enough! Ahhhhahah I'm driving myself nutty!


----------



## EJW147

I have to agree, TEST!!!! Lol sooo excited for you :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

How long have you held it??


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well that a bfn! Don't know who I was kidding. And when I wiped I had some brown stuff, I think I had that last month two days before af so I'm prepared for her.. What a b****. :( oh well I'll test in the morning again.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm going to wait the full 10 min then tear this thing apart


----------



## EJW147

No bfn's, don't believe it!!! Lol Hope you get your bfp in the morning, you're not out yet!!!!! Maybe just need morning urine :) FXed!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I will test again but now that I saw that bfn I feel like I'm gonna start soon. Really peeved at the moment.. Thanks for the pma though :) and thank u Kiki for telling me what pma stands for lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Whenever I find at I'm going to hurt her so she never shows her ugly face again for anyone lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Find af***


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh hun! Remember, we are not accepting BFn's until the witch shows! That test today was soooo pretty! I still have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh hun! Remember, we are not accepting BFn's until the witch shows! That test today was soooo pretty! I still have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank u brandy I'll update u ladies in the morning


----------



## Equal

Good luck to both of you!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

My dh is so sweet. I stupidly sent the faint to him earlier.. Then told him it was a bfn, so he's been texting me all night telling me things he knows will make me happy. " baby I just did the dishes, babe I just took the dogs out." lol I love him so much usually he waits till I ask him to take them out. And dishes wowza that's unheard of. I was like.. Did u get to the laundry hehe


----------



## nypage1981

Hello everyone. Its been a while since i've stopped in but just wanted to let you know Ive been reading everyones posts to keep up with you all so....
congrats, good luck, im sorry, and lol to all areas that apply here in this fast thread! 

waiting to ovulate, figure it will probably be this week as im working overnight, or my OH has to work late as thats the way my luck goes. im on month 5 of serious trying, month 14 of NTNP since MC. CD 9 with not too much hope. sigh....i do hope to see some more BFP's in here though its nice for someone to get knocked up out there!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Ugh!!! I am so scared to test today!! Still no sign of AF! As soon as it's light out I am going to run and get some FRERs. I have not been to sleep yet! That is how anxious I am! I have peed about 4 million times tonight and still getting creamy white cm. Are you all sure I have waited long enough for a BFP to show up? I think another BFN would kill me. My BBs are still super swollen, veiny, and my nipples havent gone down in 3 days now. I have a major heaviness in my lower stomach. No cramping. Oh and I am sooooo constipated!! My test on Sat was BFN. Maybe it is just lack of sleep, but I am going a little crazy!


----------



## Kiki0522

My Fx'd for you Mrs and Brandy!!! Good Luck Ladies!! I wimped out.. I didn't take a test this morning even though my temp went up a little bit. haha. I don't know what is going on but still no AF! :D

Lots for all.. :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

BFN on Digi......... :cry: I dont understand! I hate this! AF should be here today and I am not even cramping. I usually spot a couple days before, and nothing. I ALWAYS PMS the day before and nothing. I know I promised that I wasnt accepting a BFN until the witch shows but this sucks.....


----------



## lupinerainbow

Goodluck brandy and mrsi!
Brandy hun if you been peeing all night you prob havent held it long enough and its still early days there is a lady on bfp announcement who did get hers till like a week after missed af! :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks. It was just a real bummer actually seeing the word NOT PREGNANT on that damn little screen. And if I am not pregnant, someone needs to help me figure out why my boobs are twice the size they normally are! Lol! Maybe I didnt hold my urine long enough. I am going to get some more $ tree tests today. I still have two more digi's but I am going to wait to use them later in the week if AF doesnt show or if I get a second line on the $ tests.


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy & Mrs, :hugs: The end of our cycles is such a nail-biting time! Try to relax Brandy & test again tomorrow or the next day...it could still be too early. When did you get a + with your son? We're waiting, Mrs...

Hello there, nypage!


----------



## BrandysBabies

My son was a gift! Lol! I was at least a week or two late when I tested with him. I didnt keep track of my AF back then, just knew round about when I should start. And actually I am not even absolutely sure how many days are in my cycle which is why we BDed as much as we did this cycle.


----------



## ready4baby

Did you just come off bc? I vaguely remember that... If so, you're cycle is really a wild card; you are in the running until the witch shows! If you temp, you'd have some idea of where you are--do you?


----------



## BrandysBabies

I had my Mirena taken out on the 20th of October. I had my first AF on the 9th of Nov. So I am just assuming 28 days at this point. If AF show, I will start temping this next cycle. I did get Ov pains on the 23rd and my ticker said I should Ov on the 24th. We BDed almost every day this last month.


----------



## Kylarsmom

BrandysBabies said:


> Thanks. It was just a real bummer actually seeing the word NOT PREGNANT on that damn little screen. And if I am not pregnant, someone needs to help me figure out why my boobs are twice the size they normally are! Lol! Maybe I didnt hold my urine long enough. I am going to get some more $ tree tests today. I still have two more digi's but I am going to wait to use them later in the week if AF doesnt show or if I get a second line on the $ tests.

Did you see the post I wrote for you the other day about after mirena removal?

Sorry about the BFN! I hope its too early for you!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yes, I did read it. I was just hoping I was one of the lucky ones! Lol! Thanks for preparing me for the truth if it does turn out BFN though. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea I was on Mirena too lovely :( and my doctor gave me bad news about it the other day. They said if by the year mark I totally can't conceive they will have to go in through my cervix and make sure it didn't hurt anything when I had it put in or removed :( I pray thats not the case I tested this morning and BFN I duno I'm feeling like I dont wanna go to the doctor....it just would be stupid to go and say Well my AF was messed up only 4 days and then nothing for 2 then I felt drunk one day and nearly fainted two times...ya know oh well if the weirdness continues then I may get my head checked out LOL...but DH said I was like "DRUNK on Sunday" Seriously I kept walking weird and walking straight into things and I was not myself thats for sure....but oh well :) I should be O'ing in a few more days Saturday is O day and I have PRESEED :)


----------



## loveinbinary

I went to bed a little earlier thinking I wouldn't miss much but clearly I was wrong. I can barely keep up with this place. 
Honestly, I've never seen The Wizard of Oz. My mom and sister forced me to watch it on my 15th birthday but I fell asleep shortly after it started. Come to think of it, I haven't seen several movies that are deemed childhood classics, like Mary Popins. Perhaps I'll finally get the chance to watch them with my baby. 

Mrs- I'm so sorry your test was bfn. Brown blood doesn't mean you're out yet!! You can't be out. Af is not allowed to visit you for the next nine months, I won't let her!!! You dh is so sweet. It's when they do things like that that it really hits you how wonderful they are. 

Nypage!! I've been wondering where you disappeared to. :[ My fingers are tightly crossed for you this month!! Just make sure you jump oh everyday and make him like it lol. We need you to help contribute to the overpopulation of August 2011.

Brandy- it doesn't surprise me that the digi was negative. Digis are far less sensitive and if you've been peeing all night you wouldn't have enough hcg to give you a positive. Also, keep in mind that I tested stark white bfn the day af was due so you still have time. I wouldn't take another test till first thing in the morning, as hard as it is to wait (believe me I know). And please get some sleep. Stressing out like this isn't going to help your body any.


----------



## Deethehippy

I am now on CD38 girlies, i usually have AF by 33ish but my cycles tend to be irregular. 
I have not tested yet!!! mainly due to hating BFN's and i am having cramps like AF on and off. Stupid hormones!


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- how irregular have you been? If you are that far past expected af I would suggest testing, you just may be surprised with the answer, I know I was. Fx'd and good luck!!


----------



## Deethehippy

loveinbinary said:


> Dee- how irregular have you been? If you are that far past expected af I would suggest testing, you just may be surprised with the answer, I know I was. Fx'd and good luck!!

Since i stopped the birth control pill in february the longest cycle i have had is 36 days so i am 2 days over that even! 
I sooo feel like AF is due any minute though and i am not tired or anything like i was in previous pregnancies........i just think my hormones are messed up and i am too scared to test! lol


----------



## Kiki0522

BrandysBabies said:


> BFN on Digi......... :cry: I dont understand! I hate this! AF should be here today and I am not even cramping. I usually spot a couple days before, and nothing. I ALWAYS PMS the day before and nothing. I know I promised that I wasnt accepting a BFN until the witch shows but this sucks.....

Don't give up Brandy!! :hugs: I am having crazy symptoms this month too that I never have and it's driving me nuts! I was too scared to test this morning but still no AF so I may just test tomorrow. But hang in there!! PMA!! :D Don't except that BFN! I'm not accepting mine because you said so! Therefore you can't accept it either! haha. 

Fx'd!!!

:dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ha well ladies I totally should have bought tampons instead of pregnancy tests just woke up to the bi***. What a bit** lol I actually laughed whe
I saw it... Ahh.. Welp I've got an extra pregnancy test for next month. 
I'll be on the sidelines rooting you guys on.. Wow she totally snuck up on me. I did have some pretty bad ad cramps last night.. :(


----------



## loveinbinary

I went off the pill in June. I was 12 days late last cycle with all bfns so I was certain af was going to get me this month. I tested the day af was due and it was bfn so I knew I was out. I didn't really have many symptoms before my bfp and the ones I did have could had been explained by a number of things. I'd say it's worth testing. Fx'd for your bfp!!


----------



## ready4baby

So sorry, Mrs!! :( I really did see a line on your test. NO MORE blue dyes!! Next month will be your turn! Hopefully I'll be joining you :)


----------



## Kiki0522

I am so sorry Mrs.!! I am thinking of you!! :hugs: Sending you lots of PMA for next cycle!! 


Love - I don't know if you have said it in past posts... but how many dpo were you when you tested negative and how many when you tested positive?


----------



## loveinbinary

Oh mrs I'm so sorry she got you. I was so sure this was your month. I'm not going anywhere till all my ladies get their bfps. You have to get it this next cycle. Start bd'ing as soon as af stops and keep going till the week of expected af. That's how I did it. Seems like you can't miss the egg that way.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So very sorry MRS :( thats no good :( FX we get to be bump buddies maybe I'll catch an egg ONE DAY or other :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol I'm determined to catch it. I reAlly wanted a Xmas bfp but I'm not going to mope..lol 
As I was walkin to the bathroom I just knew it.. Saw it and laughed. Gosh it's not easy is it? 
I've got plenty of things to keep me busy though we're on our second to last Xmas shopping trip today, and my brother and sis in law will be here from tx this weekend with my baby nephew :) I'll Just steal him from her for s few days. Lol
And live I will try to jump dh as much as I can this cycle we have opposite schedules so it's tricky. :)


----------



## EJW147

Mrs, the witch came for me today too :( :hugs: FXed for next month!


----------



## Mommy2be20

:wave: ladies !
Sorry to hear about :bfn:s and :witch:s !! :hugs:
This morning, I woke up feeling very positive, woke up in the middle of the night all sweaty (yuck), my bedroom window was already open and I live in Canada, so it's COLD and snowy. So I got to thinking that could have been a good sign !
Sure enough, my hopes have come crashing down, I'm slowly feeling af cramps now.. ugh !! If they keep up, I'm quite sure I will be faced by :witch: in the next couple days :cry: will update though
:dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

hey hopefully we O together! :) i have a WEIRD CYCLE! so we'll see.. last month is was 28 days this month 41.. what a drag.
anywho had to run out to the store this morning.. how silly is it that when I get sad.. I splurge..... on CLEANING SUPPLIES!! lmao 
i went and got that scrubbing bubbles 360 and a bunch of other stuff to clean with.. haha
welp that'll keep me busy over the next few days the witch is here lmao


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I always go cleaning crazy when AF hits me!


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- I wasn't using opks or temping this month so I can't be 100% certain of when I ov'd. I have an app for my phone that I record when af is and every month it adjusts when I should ov based on average cycles length. According to my app I was fertile between the 7th and the 11th and likely to ov on the 11th. Based on that I tested bfn at 14 and 16dpo with a bfp at 20dpo. I'm not sure how accurate that is though. I think I may have ov'd later or it just takes a while for the egg to implant and my hcg to rise.

Mrs- you're very similar to me. If I'm upset, I clean. And I don't mean I vaccum or sweep the floors... I mean hands and knees in the bathtub in and inch or two of water and chemicals scrubbing the tub till it sparkles. 

I'm so sorry af got some of you, I was so hopeful that af would skip this thread. I'm sending tons and tons of baby dust for this cycle. I need all of you lovlies for bump buddies. It's no fun without you :[


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Hello everyone. Its been a while since i've stopped in but just wanted to let you know Ive been reading everyones posts to keep up with you all so....
> congrats, good luck, im sorry, and lol to all areas that apply here in this fast thread!
> 
> waiting to ovulate, figure it will probably be this week as im working overnight, or my OH has to work late as thats the way my luck goes. im on month 5 of serious trying, month 14 of NTNP since MC. CD 9 with not too much hope. sigh....i do hope to see some more BFP's in here though its nice for someone to get knocked up out there!

nypage, we missed you! Welcome back!


----------



## rosababy

I finally caught up with all of the new posts. I'm so sorry that the witch go you, mrs. :hugs: At least we have the holidays to keep us busy and our minds off of it a little. Here's for a New Year's baby!! :hugs:


----------



## lupinerainbow

Aww mrs sorry about AF lovely! Hope everyone is okay, i'm mighty bored today i hate TWW so much! Especially as i don't know when to expect AF as i took soy this cycle! :dohh: Latest should be CD 33 which will be 22nd Dec so hoping i can hold out testing till 28th and there will be no AF! :dohh:

xxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies, I havent caught up with all the posts yet but I will tonight. I have been resting. I threw up in the Dollar Tree today! Lol! I am going back to sleep for a while, will be back later. Still no sign of AF.


----------



## sma1588

i got a positive opk this morning so i should be O-ing in the next few days and i cant wait. i will still be testing on x mas eve and day so im very excited but also thinking how hard its going to be knowing im prego and not telling people that day..thats IF i get my bfp


----------



## sma1588

BrandysBabies said:


> Hey ladies, I havent caught up with all the posts yet but I will tonight. I have been resting. I threw up in the Dollar Tree today! Lol! I am going back to sleep for a while, will be back later. Still no sign of AF.

u threw up in dollar tree? oh no well im glad AF hasnt showed. have u tested or went to the docs yet i cant wait to c that u got a bfp


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well by golly I'm so mad I could ehhh nevermind~~~if you wanna know why I'm so F*ing mad go take a look at the SUNFLOWER post in my testing thread....I'm hotter than a bee in a stirred up beehive! Hope everyone has a great day I think I need a day off this website apparently no one is being nice recently....I give the F up! Just needed a vent NONE OF YOU ARE MEAN just others that are over stupidly pissing me off lately :( sorry for the vent I hate this!

Thanks to EACH OF YOU! I really thank you for being here for my support :( duno what I'd totally do without each of you :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi:

It's only been a couple of days since I was on here and there were about 20 pages worth of posts!!! I'm tired out now after catching up. Nice to see you all being chatty and supportive. Seems like a couple of you have still got faint lines on tests, that must be so difficult being in limbo with it. I hope those lovely strong BFPs come through for you soon!!

I'm due to O any day now but have been using the CBFM this month for the first time and it's still showing low fertility so I'm getting a bit worried. I'm going to start back on the good old-fashioned internet cheapies tomorrow too just to be on the safe side.

My OH and I have now got an appointment to see a specialist because we've been TTC for a year now, I want to get everything checked out just to be sure. 

It's a shame someone posted something that seemed insulting to others, I agree we can support each other no matter what stage we're at in TTC. I feel like I've got lots of positive support from women who are at all stages of TTC and I'd hate to feel like anyone felt excluded. 

Lots of baby dust everyone xx


----------



## StillWaiting

My goodness, you are right! Sunflower's post was extremely harsh. I'm so sorry you had to see that. :growlmad: We're on here for support, not negativity. Being a little bit of a POAS addict myself :haha: I find great joy in line squinting. I even enjoy squinting at other people's lines. :blush: Gives me a bit of hope. You need it after months of trying. Also, I've had a chemical pregnancy in the past, so I know what it's like to have a positive, and even then AF showed. Just burns me up when people are so judgemental. 

Just know that there are other's behind you here. I see the pink positive lines too on those tests that you posted recently. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks StillWaiting I promised those were pink but I never got another so I left it as an evap no issues...oh well I had the post "stopped" for a while just to let the fresh air come and wash negatives away. DH called and I was crying all upset but I'm okay now just was hurt I guess but I got a few more months 4 and I can go to the FS to get checked out to :) GL to you Leeze when you go! Let us know how it turns out....I'm sure everything will be just fine darling :) .....I at least got it narrowed down to me lol when DH's semen analysis came back ;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Nevermind I'm just going to shut my mouth.....Dear Lord :( what is this world coming to?


----------



## sma1588

AndreaFlorida said:


> Well by golly I'm so mad I could ehhh nevermind~~~if you wanna know why I'm so F*ing mad go take a look at the SUNFLOWER post in my testing thread....I'm hotter than a bee in a stirred up beehive! Hope everyone has a great day I think I need a day off this website apparently no one is being nice recently....I give the F up! Just needed a vent NONE OF YOU ARE MEAN just others that are over stupidly pissing me off lately :( sorry for the vent I hate this!
> 
> Thanks to EACH OF YOU! I really thank you for being here for my support :( duno what I'd totally do without each of you :hugs: :hug:

hey hun im sorry to know hat ure very pissed off. i stumbled across your thread and also have 1 of the other ladies on another thread im on but i hope neither of you (not talking about sunflower) get kicked off or have any more problems. were all on this site for support not problems. i know ttc is very stressful and i have also had test i could have sworn that i was prego but it wasnt true.....please dont let this bother you and keep this thread positive. im not trying to be rude in anyway and i really hope you do get prego soon. :flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Its opened and I didn't get kicked off I'm the one who reported the drama :( I got really really upset and thank the good Lord I finally had the nerve to KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT :) I didn't say anything bad thankfully just frustrated :( at the moment right now....I think I need to take a break on here for a few days :( I know hubby would appreciate it honestly :( I'll see ya all in a few days I apparently gotta let the air in my head settle :( I'm blown away that a certain comment was left up that I should spend more on my sons....who is she to say I should do that? Lord I spend my whole paycheck on the kids seriously! I have plenty for my tests ;) thats another issue that shouldn't even be brought up ......hope everyone gets a bfp while I'm away but seriously I gotta take a break from the website these comments shouldn't be left up there if I could DELETE my whole thread I WOULD!


----------



## sma1588

yes hun i know and i dont like what another poster who also commented on that one wrote on another thread. your right NO1 has the right to tell u what to spend your money on!!!! take a few days off enjoy your hubby,kids and things you have


----------



## RorysMom

Goodness, this is a busy place!

I'm so sorry Mrs! And Brandy, jeez, throwin' up in public? If you don't get a BFP, even I'll be upset.

Andrea, I didn't go searching for the mean comment, but the tiny bit of context sounds just awful. Stay positive, and I'm glad at least you find support in here. I will never leave this thread! I just want nice, positive people! :)


----------



## Kiki0522

Andrea - Don't let her get to you. She has nothing else better to do with her time. We are all here for you and support you 100%. We will always listen to anything you need to say and we are here to give our opinions in comforting ways. xx

Love - Thank you for the reply! I appreciate it! I'm hoping to follow in your footsteps! :) No AF!! 

Brandy - I laughed out loud! :laugh2: I would be so excited to throw up in the Dollar tree! It's a promising sign! :D

Sorry to the ladies who got the witch! :hugs: 

So still no AF! I had cramps yesterday and was so positive she would be here by the afternoon. But Nope! Same today...Everytime I went to the bathroom, definitely thought she was here! I feel so wet like she is here. (sorry tmi!) The cramps are all gone! My bbs are still swollen, tender, and very visible veins. I was doing that gagging thing again this morning after a couple of waves of nausea. (My way of morning sickness maybe? Really not attractive but I will take it! :D DH makes fun of my gagging noises! haha) So I do not know what is going on with me! haha. 


:dust:


----------



## annie00

hey ladies i got a ? i ovulated on the 24 of Nov and we dtd on the 22nd.. Well im suppose to start my period tommorrrow and i have been spotting brown discharge only when i wipe sinc sunday so for 3 days no its not getting any heavier im not cramping nor bloating and if i am cramping its really really low like below my hair line down there sorry tmi.. i took a test sat BFN.. any ideas?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey..................apparently I am one of those lucky insane crazy hormonal symptom spotting throwing up in public first month off Mirena I,d bet money that I'm pregnant boobs grow twice their size kind of girls, because while I was asleep, AF showed up full force. I'm out. I'm gutted. I was so sure. I cant wait for this cycle!!!! Hahaha! Let's do it again!! How the hell did I not get pregnant withas much as we had sex!?!? 

Okay, set me up with a game plan!! Someone give me a tutorial on how to temp! And make and read a chart! Gotta buy some Preseed! Oh, and I have a cabinet full of $ store tests now! Lol!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

loveinbinary said:


> Kiki- I wasn't using opks or temping this month so I can't be 100% certain of when I ov'd. I have an app for my phone that I record when af is and every month it adjusts when I should ov based on average cycles length. According to my app I was fertile between the 7th and the 11th and likely to ov on the 11th. Based on that I tested bfn at 14 and 16dpo with a bfp at 20dpo. I'm not sure how accurate that is though. I think I may have ov'd later or it just takes a while for the egg to implant and my hcg to rise.
> 
> Mrs- you're very similar to me. If I'm upset, I clean. And I don't mean I vaccum or sweep the floors... I mean hands and knees in the bathtub in and inch or two of water and chemicals scrubbing the tub till it sparkles.
> 
> I'm so sorry af got some of you, I was so hopeful that af would skip this thread. I'm sending tons and tons of baby dust for this cycle. I need all of you lovlies for bump buddies. It's no fun without you :[


Love- is that period tracker deluxe? I have one on my iPhone that white with a pink flower on it :) 

This thread moves :) I have to go back and read everything


----------



## EJW147

I was thinking about charting this time too but never did one before so kinda lost! It's not that hard right?!? lol


----------



## Kiki0522

annie - It may be implantation bleeding and Saturday would have been too early for a positive test. See if AF comes tomorrow and if not... test on Thursday! Fx'd for you! :)

Brandy - Oh no! I'm sorry hun!! I love your PMA though! :) You will get it next cycle! What a great way to start the new year! 
Get an account on FertilityFriend.com That way you can set up a temp chart! Get a basal body thermometer and take it every morning before you even get out of bed. Keep it by your bed. Don't talk or get up or drink. Nothing. Just take it and chart it down on a paper or most bbt thermometers come with charts. Then put your temp on FertilityFriend every day. You can put other things in there such as cm and opk tests and symptoms. Then when O comes, It will base it on your temps and draw you a coverline and show you DPO. It's a great site! 
Preseed is great! Definitely buy it! This is my first cycle using it and I love it! 
I'm no expert but I hear that sometimes TOO much sex isn't a good thing because his sperm needs to replenish. Do it every other day. Unless that's what you were doing! If it is...then good plan! You will get it next cycle! Lots of dust for you!!

EJW - It's very easy and it really does help! It's a great way to keep track!


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> loveinbinary said:
> 
> 
> Kiki- I wasn't using opks or temping this month so I can't be 100% certain of when I ov'd. I have an app for my phone that I record when af is and every month it adjusts when I should ov based on average cycles length. According to my app I was fertile between the 7th and the 11th and likely to ov on the 11th. Based on that I tested bfn at 14 and 16dpo with a bfp at 20dpo. I'm not sure how accurate that is though. I think I may have ov'd later or it just takes a while for the egg to implant and my hcg to rise.
> 
> Mrs- you're very similar to me. If I'm upset, I clean. And I don't mean I vaccum or sweep the floors... I mean hands and knees in the bathtub in and inch or two of water and chemicals scrubbing the tub till it sparkles.
> 
> I'm so sorry af got some of you, I was so hopeful that af would skip this thread. I'm sending tons and tons of baby dust for this cycle. I need all of you lovlies for bump buddies. It's no fun without you :[
> 
> 
> Love- is that period tracker deluxe? I have one on my iPhone that white with a pink flower on it :)
> 
> This thread moves :) I have to go back and read everythingClick to expand...

I have that same app!!! I love it!


----------



## rosababy

I second Kiki's post! Well said, girl! Temping is totally easy and I love it. It helps me feel like I know a little more of what's going on. I also suggest using opks, ladies. Those in addition to temping really helps me. 

Get on Fertility Friend (I'm saying this for all of the ladies who are wondering if they should temp) and they'll walk you through everything. It's free, too.


----------



## Kiki0522

Thanks Rosa! hehe :) Yes opk's are the best!! I love them! I would be lost without them and they are great for poas addicts because you get to pee on more sticks every month! ;)


----------



## annie00

thanks Kiki i hope ur right.. i just peed just now and it was a glob of brown so im assuming she is about to arrive.. But im not cramping Nor im not bloated... usually im always bloated day before are couple days before and im not now... 

What about the low low cramps by the hair line? 

im not sure about temping i just use feritly friend and watch CM


----------



## Kylarsmom

So sorry Brandy :( You remind me exactly of myself 2 cycles ago. EVERYONE was convinced I was, even DH. but NOpe it was the dumb mirena playing tricks on me :( I would be happy to help you learn to temp and everything, but right now Im about to barf so I have to get off here :( I'll check back later!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh no!!! Mrs!!! I just read back!! I am so sorry AF got you too!! Well, we are apparently on the exact same cycle,as is EJW! We definitely have to remain TTC buddies now! I am happy to find out that I do still have a 28 day cycle through! That at least is a step in the right direction for charting and such!

Thanks Kylarsmom! I really appriciate all of your help and advice! :hugs: Sorry about the barfing! Lol1 Hopefully you will get past this stage quickly!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thank you Kiki and Rosa! I will look at FF later this evening when I can get on the big PC. I will have to pick up a temping kit. Now do I start temping now or when AF is gone?


----------



## annie00

anyone no anything about the low low cramps like on my hair line and no bloating and period due tom?


----------



## Kiki0522

Brandy - You can wait when AF is gone if you want because it doesn't really matter during it. I usually temp just to stay in the groove and know where my temps are. If you have a full flow right now, you will count today as CD 1. (Cycle Day 1)

Annie - I don't know about the cramps you are talking about because I have never experienced them. But if you are usually bloated before AF and you aren't now, that could be a good sign.


----------



## annie00

kiki thats what i keep thinking.. i hope ur right .. lol ill keep yall informed thanks boo.. add me as a friend? whats ur name and where u from?

Im annie 23 from louisiana


----------



## rosababy

Wow, we're all quiet today! I came online expecting to have 10 pages to catch up on. How is everyone doing today?

My temp was high for the 2nd day in a row, so I'm officially dpo2. :thumbup: We couldn't have timed bd any better, so if we don't get pregnant this month, I'll be shocked and worried. Testing on the 19th or 20th, if I can hold out that long! So, I'm in the 2ww. Ho hum.


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies- 
I seem to be way off of cycle dates in here now most have already gotten AF for dec! Sorry you all missed your bfp for xmas:( Guess a New Year Bfp will be in your futures!
Im still waiting to ovulate not really feeling like its happening...:(


----------



## loveinbinary

It looks like I may have to stop sleeping to keep up with this thread. I don't are blink or I'll have 5 more pages to read lol. 

Andrea- I read that post from Sunflower. What a bitch. She's probably friends with that woman who posted in the ttc section about no nubes. You have every right to be upset, I was furious when I read that. I'm so glad an admin stepped in because people don't need to be posting things like that. If I don't like or agree with someone's thread, I close the tab and move on to another one. We are all entitled our opinions, but it is not always appropriate to post them. It's not fair to put everyone else in an unpleasant mood and risk having a thread closed all because you have some smart ass comment to make that would have best been kept quiet. You are the bigger woman for not saying what you really wanted to and I'm so sorry to see you go for a few days but I promise we will all be here waiting for when you get back! 

Leeze- It's nice to see you back! It's definitely a job keeping up with this place. My fingers are crossed for you that you don't need that appointment. I want to see all you lovlies get your bfps. Even if it's showing that you aren't very fertile at the moment I suggest bd'ing as much as you can just in case ov sneaks up on you. Just drown the egg in sperm lol. 

Stillwaiting- it's nice to see a new face! Welcome and feel free to stay as long as you like. I'm soon going to be overstaying my welcome but *shrug* I don't care. I am determined to see these ladies get bfps. 

Kiki- I really hope you are following in my footsteps! I hope everyone is. All these ladies need bfps!! And I won't leave until we have them lol. I really, really, really think you need to test. 

Mrs- My app is the free fertility friend one. You can even put your temps in and sync it to the FF site. It's quite lovely. It's the best one I have found so far. 

Brandy- You really should check out fertility friend, I used it for a couple months, but it just wasn't for me. I was planning to suck it up and try next cycle but that ended up not being necessary lol. It really is a lovely and helpful site. It walks you through everything step by step, they even have a series of videos to help. They do everything for you, all you have to do is enter your temp and you have the option to note cm, cp and mood/symptoms to help note a pattern. 

Nypage- YAY!!! You're back! I'm sorry you're feeling down. Would you feel better if I did a silly dance for you? Have you been getting in lots of bd? My fingers and toes are crossed for your Christmas bfp! I can't wait to have you as a bump buddy!!


----------



## nypage1981

We've been doing our fair share of Bding! Skipped the other night when I was at work overnight but far enough away that its ok. I feel lost again this month because I never got the opks that I ordered in the mail! They say they shipped on nov 25th so im thinking it is a lost cause! weird. I also dont think this EPO is working for me cuz I have yet to see any EWCM. Maybe its too early for it to come. Feelin pretty dry though so that cant be a good sign!


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies.. How is everyone doing... im still kinda spotting no flow no bloating and mild cramps... so im not sure what to think.. im due for a period today... i feel really out this month.. im just waiting for her to arrive...


----------



## nypage1981

You could test today Annie couldn't you? That with the spotting could bring some closure.


----------



## Kiki0522

Well Ladies... Do you have room for another TTC buddy for another cycle? AF showed up about 20 minutes ago. Right on time. Stupid witch is never late! :(

My temp dropped below coverline this morning and that usually means by the afternoon, she will be here. Never fails. 
It's bittersweet.. I was really hoping and honestly thinking I was pregnant this month and I was so happy to have a BFP before my Birthday next week and Christmas. So I am definitely a little more upset this month than last. :cry: But I come out of this cycle with great friends and lessons learned.. Try my absolute hardest not to obsess over every little symptom, (haha yeah right) Since this was only my 2nd cycle ttc, I'm happy to learn that my cycles are 27 days for the past 2 months in a row. I have a regular cycle! Very happy about that! The reason is because I got my last Depo shot this past April. I didn't even think I would ovulate until next year sometime! The shot wore off by July and I didn't have regular cycles until October. 

Looking forward to cycle # 3 and a New Years Baby!!! And who better to do it with...then all of you fabulous ladies!!! :flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

I am on day 39 now and i intend to test tonight. Feel pants today, sicky and crampy and tired and VERY emotional although that could be the not knowing stress! Normally my cycles are 33 days ish though have been irregular before so we will see...................


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck Dee! Cant wait to see what happens!


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Hello ladies-
> I seem to be way off of cycle dates in here now most have already gotten AF for dec! Sorry you all missed your bfp for xmas:( Guess a New Year Bfp will be in your futures!
> Im still waiting to ovulate not really feeling like its happening...:(

Nypage; I'm still with you! With my long cycles I think I've catching up :wacko: FF says I'm 6dpo but I think it's a bunch of hooey... my temps are too low to be post-O and today I got a bit of EWCM. I'm going to OPK tonight and see what's what. We may be on the same schedule; we'll see... maybe you could just buy an OPK kit for this month?


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Well Ladies... Do you have room for another TTC buddy for another cycle? AF showed up about 20 minutes ago. Right on time. Stupid witch is never late! :(
> 
> My temp dropped below coverline this morning and that usually means by the afternoon, she will be here. Never fails.
> It's bittersweet.. I was really hoping and honestly thinking I was pregnant this month and I was so happy to have a BFP before my Birthday next week and Christmas. So I am definitely a little more upset this month than last. :cry: But I come out of this cycle with great friends and lessons learned.. Try my absolute hardest not to obsess over every little symptom, (haha yeah right) Since this was only my 2nd cycle ttc, I'm happy to learn that my cycles are 27 days for the past 2 months in a row. I have a regular cycle! Very happy about that! The reason is because I got my last Depo shot this past April. I didn't even think I would ovulate until next year sometime! The shot wore off by July and I didn't have regular cycles until October.
> 
> Looking forward to cycle # 3 and a New Years Baby!!! And who better to do it with...then all of you fabulous ladies!!! :flower:


Kiki, I'm so sorry she got you. :hugs: But I know what you mean...it's awesome to know you have regular cycles! That's a good sign that things work the way they should. Plus, it'll make the future ttc cycles more predictable.


----------



## annie00

well i cant get my hands on a test till tomorrow evening... So no i cant test today but i think my spotting is getting heavier im not sure though... its still brown discharge when i wipe.. had a spot in my panties early...... but not bright blood are no flow.. im assuming im not pregnant.. wow.. i hope it stops


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki, I'm sorry to hear your news....that b*&(# is so darn upsetting to us all...

Annie & Dee, FX for you both today!!


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

I know I haven't posted on here too much but I've been keeping up with the reading u sure r busy ladies. Anyways I'm 12dpo today and I've taken 2 dollar tree tests today the first one I looked at briefly didn't see anything put it aside then about 30min later looked and saw a line so of course I decided to take the other test I had and saw another light line after about 5min. I took pics I would like to post but I have no idea how to get the pics from my camera to the computer. Lines r the same thickness as the control but I'm not sure if it's pink but I have never gotten an evap on a test.


----------



## annie00

thank you readyforbaby... im praying i dont start and this is my month


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I'm so sorry to hat that the :witch: got so many of y'all

Andrea I saw that post by sunflower and was amazed (and horrified) by not only what she said but by how many people thanked her for it....

Good luck to those testing soon. I should be o'ing soon but have a feeling that theres not gonna be a lot of bding going on at my house. dh got a new computer yesterday and has barely looked at me since (silly men and there toys)....

He gave me good news the other day though.....if he gets the promotion at work he up for he said that I could quit my job but I think I'm gonna ask him that instead of me quitting my job we can start considering truly ttc instead of ntnp and I can work though my pg and then stay home after the baby is born. I'm hoping he will go for that.


Well :dust: to everyone


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

hey ladies, i was hardly on here yesterday it seems. it was my day off with hubby and we had a bunch of shopping to do.. then we rented 3 movies and hung out together all night.. I love Tuesdays.. it's the only day of the week i can spend all day with him :)

day 2 of af.. i hate her..

KiKi and Brandy~ Woot Woot! Here's to being on the same cycle together!! Woo hoo! now if only i would O in a decent matter of time i'll be extremely happy. Did NOT like the 41 day cycle again! that sucked!

Andrea- I went and looked at your testing thread.. people are rude.. i told her if she doesn't have anything nice to say, keep it to herself. For cryin out loud, this is a support board! We're here to support eachother through this, no matter what point in our journey we're on.. 
It sickens me to see people on here that are rude and not supportive. IF THIS IS YOU READING THIS~ IF YOUR RUDE- GET OUT. 
SRY but we don't have any time for that, we're to busy ttc in here lol 

welcome to all the newest ladies~! I really look forward to knowing you through these cycles :) I still have to go back and read a bunch of what I missed lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ooooo I can't wait until the rest of you test :) Come on Dee :) I pray this is your month hunny....I'm still around just really "depressed" not just because of the stuff going on....just my life. Its like I can go to the fertility specialist in March----the month my hubby will deploy. Then it'll be another 6 months before we could think of trying again when he comes home could be longer those of you military know how that works. I am due to Ovulate on Saturday so we shall see what happens. I just keep thinking its not going to happen...and I'm kinda becoming weirdly okay with it but the fact that my hubby deploys we can't get all the fertility tests without him here......I'm just "upset" I guess....my tummy is churning with doubt and hurt and pain :( no one can understand until they are in our shoes. 8 months seems like a lifetime and I know there are more girls on here who are waiting longer than that.....God bless them as I couldn't imagine the pain and hurt month to month. I watched The Little Couple last night and bawled because she was only producing 2 eggs each month and they wanted a serrogate mother but she didn't have enough eggs :( it was so sad.....anyways I'm going to try and cheer up I've became addicted to ranch dressing on EVERYTHING lol....so maybe it'll help with something LMAO......but we are doing Preseed this month and they guarantee 3 months on the package insert with it so we shall see if it truely works in 3 months as thats really all I have time left for!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi:

Hope you're all doing ok today. I'm still waiting for a positive O test and am feeling really tired today. My OH is watching football highlights and we've both just had a big mug of hot chocolate. :coffee: How exciting are we?!! I'm going to try my best to find some energy from somewhere and pounce on him just in case O is around the corner. I'm hoping maybe it will be a couple of days late and my most fertile days will then be at the weekend. That would make me very happy. :happydance:

So, I got intrigued and had a look at the post on Andrea's thread that everyone is talking about. I think it definitely came across pretty harsh and I can understand why it would feel hurtful to read. I agree with what other people say, I think if you don't like someone else's thread or what they're posting then just move on and find a post where someone is saying something that you do like or can relate to. I can't really understand it myself. It did also seem odd that a few people had posted up thanks for the comment too. What's all that about? I'd say stay away from the negative energy and stay around the positive energy on here instead :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

lol I don't think we have to worry about that in here :) thank goodness. I love to come on here, and appreciate all of you! 

Andrea- although I can't imagine what you're going through.. I can understand. My best friend is going through similiar things right now. He's gone to basic can come back for two weeks and then leaves for 6 months. thankfully when He comes back from his 6 month stay, she gets to go with him the next time. "and I have to add, although she has 1 child ( a very beautiful 8 year old daughter ) they've always agreed on no more children, well while he's been in basic, he wrote her to tell her he wants to try for one. :) Oh i'm so excited. i might be bump buddies with my twin and best friend! 

My twin sister and I really want to be pregnant together, me more than her though.. she says that her and her husband aren't quite ready for a baby yet, and she would love to be an auntie. we'll see how things go though.. 

another funny note- how funny is it, that my sister is my boss... and I'm her landlord haha. i love it.. on paydays we're like.. give me my check lady.. i go.. give me my rent chicka. ha.. it's great... i know totally off subject of ttc.. just had to share a funny moment.


----------



## Mommy2be20

The f%*^ing :witch: just got me :cry:, full force.. a day or two early, but no mistaking it's her ... grrr !!! So much for my xmas/bday :bfp:
Good luck to the rest still waiting to test xx :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Dont stress Andrea I know its horrible to feel desperate and running out of time but you dont want to completely mess with your ovulation by adding so much stress to yourself. I think 3 months will be plenty enough time for you to become pregnant, use the preseed and have fun Bding and you just watch that bfp around the corner!! 

Hopeful- I am in the same boat. OH actually did just get his promotion that was huge but I am not staying home until pregnant...or almost due because what would i do?!? lol. My daughter is in school so I even the days off (i only work part time) are spent here, shopping online, and cleaning! Hope he goes for your plan and gets off the puter:) 

Annie- sorry the witch got you:( Hope for next month to be your month. are you on anything to help conceive? 

Ready- according to ovulation calculators (which arent to be relied on, i know)- says ovulation next tuesday. Wow, didnt think i'd be that far out! Feels like AF was here a decade ago already. Oh well, guess i've got plenty time to double up on EPO for some good CM. I hope you dont have to have another loooong cycle again. I thought mine were 28-30 days but went back 3 months and realized they are 32-33 days. Pfft. Dunno if thats good or bad? Think I need to get my ovulation happening sooner maybe? Baaah.


----------



## rosababy

Andrea, my heart goes out to you. My husband is in the army, too. Luckily, he's not schedule to deploy for a LOOONG time, but when he is gone, it's horrible. Why don't you go to your doctor and tell him you're on a time constraint because of the military (always nice to throw that in there...your husband is serving our country bit goes a long way!), and maybe he/she will do some tests earlier. Never hurts to ask. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Ladies, i finally decided to test as still no AF on day 39 of usually about 33, i did 2 tests (pics in tests thread) and they are both BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!
I cannot stop shaking !!! i was sooooooooooo sure AF was coming as i am crampy...........oh my god!!!!!


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Sorry I haven't been around took some time out to get my head back together well today is CD6 and I am still bleeding, have to go back to dr tomo as the pain has returned on my left ovary hopefully they will scan me now and find out whats going on...

Andrea I'm in the same boat honey trying so hard not to let myself go there thou.. I do have some amazing news though don't know if I told u all but I went to a psychic last week. She has a 2yr waiting list and works for the police here so has very good rep, well she told me and my BF so many things that she couldn't possibly have known.

Well she told my BF who was 18wks pg that she was having a girl but BF didn't take off her puffer jacket and no way she knew she was even pg... Well she had her scan today and she is having a beautiful baby girl I am delighted...

She also told me that i'd have a pram right after her pram so fx'd thats true

just wanted to add some more positive vibes to our lovely thread, Mrs ur post made me giggle heres ur pay check oh thanks but ur also due me rent love it ha ha sounds like me and my sis xx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leeze

Wowee - big congrats Dee - that's so exciting!! Wishing you lots of happiness ahead xx :hugs:


----------



## Starchase

Deethehippy said:


> Ladies, i finally decided to test as still no AF on day 39 of usually about 33, i did 2 tests (pics in tests thread) and they are both BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!
> I cannot stop shaking !!! i was sooooooooooo sure AF was coming as i am crampy...........oh my god!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:

Oh my god Dee that is amazing wow my thread took longer to type than expected when it flashed up I saw urs....

Delighted for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you :) I am so scared because it is early days but also soooo excited :)


----------



## Starchase

when are u gonna tell OH? xx


----------



## Deethehippy

He went and bought the tests and looked at them with me Starchase :)
We are both shocked but very happy, i soo wanted my BFP before christmas :)


----------



## Starchase

Well done u, remember and buy some baby's 1st christmas things in the sale for next year

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

mommy2be im sorry keep ur head up boo and dont give up..

NYpage-- SHe hasnt lets say got got me yet.. lol.. I been spotting 4 days light brown only when i wipe.. im suppose to start today.. usually when i wake up in the morning when i pee its gushing ..sorry tmi.. Im to the point where i wanna just say Af if ur gonna come ...come on already i cant take this anymore driving me crazy.. One thing that is weird is im not bloated im usually bloated before she shows and im usually crampy i am so say kinda crampy comes and goes off and on all day so we shall see.. No im not on anything only been trying for 2 months... 

Star i didnt no u was on this one as well.. hey hunnie


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies i have good news!!!
im actually getting very very dark opks now. the line was darker than the test line this morning!!!!! we BD this morning and the night before i got the pos. so either today or 2 morrow i will be O-ing that means more BD in the morning...poor OH, i told him last night that he better not be to tired in the morning before we went to take pix because we have some work to do because i am not missing this time


----------



## Starchase

hey annie, welcome this is another happy healthy thread xxxx


----------



## lupinerainbow

sma1588 said:


> hey ladies i have good news!!!
> im actually getting very very dark opks now. the line was darker than the test line this morning!!!!! we BD this morning and the night before i got the pos. so either today or 2 morrow i will be O-ing that means more BD in the morning...poor OH, i told him last night that he better not be to tired in the morning before we went to take pix because we have some work to do because i am not missing this time

Yay! :happydance: Good for you just make sure you leave 24hours in between bding as thats how long it takes for sperm to replenish itself! Goodluck though!! :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Starchase

sma1588 said:


> hey ladies i have good news!!!
> im actually getting very very dark opks now. the line was darker than the test line this morning!!!!! we BD this morning and the night before i got the pos. so either today or 2 morrow i will be O-ing that means more BD in the morning...poor OH, i told him last night that he better not be to tired in the morning before we went to take pix because we have some work to do because i am not missing this time

whoo hoo, I used OPK's for the first time last cycle it was amazing to see the positive tests at least I could get a bloody line on something lol

Go get that spermys doll 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

yea its cool... well im gone curl up on the sofa and watch tv.... catch yall later :)
xoxoxo


----------



## sma1588

yup i sure did. we did just that every other day so far but 2morrow morning when we get up it will be 24 hours if not more then friday will be the same lol...i cant wait to test lol


----------



## lupinerainbow

sma1588 said:


> yup i sure did. we did just that every other day so far but 2morrow morning when we get up it will be 24 hours if not more then friday will be the same lol...i cant wait to test lol

Good good! Hope you get your bfp soon! :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

deethehippy said:


> ladies, i finally decided to test as still no af on day 39 of usually about 33, i did 2 tests (pics in tests thread) and they are both bfp's!!!!!!!!!!!
> I cannot stop shaking !!! I was sooooooooooo sure af was coming as i am crampy...........oh my god!!!!!

oh my dear lord didnt i just write i hoped you got that bfp and my lordy you did :o omgosh soooooooo happy finally someone got one yayyyyy!


----------



## Kiki0522

Deethehippy said:


> Ladies, i finally decided to test as still no AF on day 39 of usually about 33, i did 2 tests (pics in tests thread) and they are both BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!
> I cannot stop shaking !!! i was sooooooooooo sure AF was coming as i am crampy...........oh my god!!!!!

Congratulations Dee!!!!! SO exciting!! :happydance: Wishing you a very happy & healthy 9 months!! 

Mrs. - Woot Woot! So happy to be sticking with you girls for next time! Fx'd for you to O in a decent amount of time so we can stay together! No long cycles for you this time! :D 

Hello to all the new ladies! I look forward to talking to you all!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Omg! Congrats dee!!! That's soo exciting!! Kudos on u for holding out that long to test!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well my thread got closed LOL....oh well ya know? What can I say? I did think that was uncalled for but I can't undo what admin does....ya know? Oh well just gonna give it a while and I'll make a NEW thread ;) LMAO


----------



## rosababy

Deethehippy said:


> Ladies, i finally decided to test as still no AF on day 39 of usually about 33, i did 2 tests (pics in tests thread) and they are both BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!
> I cannot stop shaking !!! i was sooooooooooo sure AF was coming as i am crampy...........oh my god!!!!!

Dee, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sma1588

i finally figured it out...heres a pic of the opks from yesterday and today...top =yesterday...its darker in person
 



Attached Files:







1208101406[1].jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AndreaFlorida

sma-------- you better get to BDing ;) lol I am very close to it I should do so around Saturday sometime :D I am praying we both catch our eggies bless your heart though 2 years you could use a BFP right about NOW :) GL and my fingers will stay CROSSED for you :)


----------



## sma1588

so u mean im not crazy there actually positive right? i think we have the BD takin care of. we did the day before i got the pos. then this morning and will 2morrow morning and friday morning im sooooooo excited yes i would be soooo happy to get a bfp for x mas.
i wish u the best of getting your pos opk and bfp!!!!!


ouuuuuuch this freakin hurts on my right side mostly


----------



## AndreaFlorida

This is why I want my BFP this month so badly :( I just pray that what happened to me in 2002 doesn't happen again :( I made a little post about it.....I just hope this month will make me happy!

No one truely believes me when I say I lost the actual baby on Christmas Day of 02 :( but I did.....this is the night (Dec. 23rd, 2002) I started bleeding and rushed to the ER :( and these were my counts at 5 weeks :(

And they look quite positive to me darling :) GL with catching that eggy!
 



Attached Files:







Miscarriage.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 19


----------



## sma1588

awww im so sorry. that would be sooo hard


----------



## AndreaFlorida

It was awful I'm okay with it now but surely think about it every single year at Christmastime I get a little down....but I'm okay :) I have my anniversary in 8 more days on the 16th I can't wait for that. :) I will be 4dpo by then LOL....YAY

Gonna keep myself busy by wrapping all the boys presents....they are BIG ones :( so its gonna be a day of wrapping LOL....I gotta get my mom to watch them so hubby and I can get it over with while I'm in the TWW to pass time by and I'm going to be cleaning my house to keep me busy this time around ;) I can't wait to see everyones BFP :) TEST TEST TEST TEST :) lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I hear ya on the cleaning lol laundry bathroom an kit hen have been scrubbed clean!n lmao

Waiting to o stinks. I got a few presents wrapped today..

How many bfps are we up to now? 8? We need an update in this lucky lucky thread! It's amazing how many we got this cycle!! Way to go girls! And to the rest of us ladies
<~~:spermy:~~~~WE CAM DO IT!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Darn phone! Can't type anything right!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL!!! I know :) I hope everyone is doing okay....


----------



## sma1588

i wrapped 2 presents so far still have more to go but those wont take long. i got these little boxes from doallar tree and gift card holders to put baby stuff in for when i get my bfp i can give them out to close family after a few weeks...the little onsies fit in them perfet and the socks fit in the gift card holder perfect too lol....now all i need is a bfp


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Annie- sorry the witch got you:( Hope for next month to be your month. are you on anything to help conceive?
> 
> Ready- according to ovulation calculators (which arent to be relied on, i know)- says ovulation next tuesday. Wow, didnt think i'd be that far out! Feels like AF was here a decade ago already. Oh well, guess i've got plenty time to double up on EPO for some good CM. I hope you dont have to have another loooong cycle again. I thought mine were 28-30 days but went back 3 months and realized they are 32-33 days. Pfft. Dunno if thats good or bad? Think I need to get my ovulation happening sooner maybe? Baaah.

Maybe your body is just settling in to a 30ish day cycle...I don't think it's bad to vary by a day or two or to have a cycle of that length. How long is your LP? Mine were normal like that for a few months until things went nuts last cycle. I've been doing EPO too, but I stopped when FF thinks I O'd just in case. Anyhow, negative OPK tonight so I don't understand the ewcm this morning and the wet feeling in general. I just have to be patient. Which sucks!

Also, BIG congrats Dee!!


----------



## annie00

hey ready for baby... im not sure i usually start one time are a day before but there is no flow what so ever.. it sucks... as of right now there is still brown spotting.. im about to cry im so upset


----------



## Swepakepa3

Sorry ladies, haven't been around lately....I'm trying to not think about baby making and :bfp: anymore.... and just try and get into the mindset of hey it happens it happens....I found this forum to make me obessive which was not helping... SO i will be poking in every now and again for updates and to give updates if there are any!

Good luck to all and :dust:


----------



## annie00

ladies i just tested and it was a BFN and im gutted


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Aww I'm sry Annie.. What cd are you on?

I know I'm only on cd 2.. But I just started my copious green tea consumption for copious cm during o! It really worked to me last cycle so here for trying again!! Ima be catching this eggy this time!


----------



## annie00

im 14 days past O and i have a long cycle about 43 days apart.. so .. yeah im so upset keep crying and crying... my Dh isnt helping matter


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww so sorry Annie :( I know how that feels doll :( :hugs:


----------



## annie00

thanks i wish i could be like that tv show 16 and pregnant they dont even try and end up with a beautiful baby. they dont have homes money jobs and they always fight but they got that baby.. Why is it so easy for them they dtd one time and get knocked up i did it all month and A BFN.. OMGGGG


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

That's how I was last cycle Annie. When I got my bfn. I got to work and tested and sat in the bathroom and cried for almost the whole hour before I opened my store. I was extremely sad.. But I'm thankful I'm here for another month.. That's one more month of planning we get :) u have to look at it positively to get through it girl. :)


----------



## annie00

mrs.. thank u so much sweetie... that helped alot... What kind of store do u have boo?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls :( I'm going to bed just letting you know I'm spotting again and hubby wants me to call the doctor in the morning :( this is so frustrating and I need to know why I BLEED THE WHOLE MONTH seriously :( grrrr


----------



## nypage1981

Andrea- do you take anything? Sorry if ive asked that before its hard to keep up in here. Spotting could mean you need to regulate hormones of course. But maybe try vitamin B and epo? One helps progesterone and one estrogen I believe....you may have to google spotting to see which one you are needing help with. 

Annie- sorry bout the bfn:( I dont even test anymore because bfns give me such anxiety. I hear you about DH not helping. Mines being an A hole. Decided to not come home tonight after a "work dinner" he had. Is out wining and dining the Italian reps that are in this week and ended up at a fricken basketball game while I was here waiting and thinking there would be some nice Bd action happening tonight. He is such a pain and wish I could withold sex a few days to show what an ass he has been tonight but im at his mercy if i'd like to try for a baby. Grrrr. 

Hey swepa! Glad to see youre around. I think this site makes my obsession worse also and makes the bfn's even more hard than when im not on here but also am addicted to the advice and tips for improving fertility so i keep comin back! 

Ive been drinkin the green tea also but with that and epo still not getting the nice CM. Wth?? Y wont my body make some of that! 

DEE- Congrats!!! so awesome. Did you take anything or do anything special? How did you achieve your bfp?? Yay!


----------



## sma1588

i have also been taking epo and drinking hot green tea pretty much every night. it seems like its working pretty good so far.....i just hope its working good enough where its making up for the clomid( its said that clomid makes it bad for the sperm) so because im O-ing today i really hope we catch the egg!!!!!!!!!!!!! of course with the help of epo and green tea


----------



## nypage1981

Oooooh, hope you catch it. Not to be gross, but i assume if you say its all working- you are feeling the EWCM today? How many days prior to ovulating do you notice it? Im not feeling any much "wet" or anything but maybe too early still. How much EPO and how much green tea a day are you drinkin? 

Ive just been having a cup of tea a day (i will try to remember to drink more these next couple days) and was only on 1000mg of epo a day til i read today 1500-3000mg so i doubled and took 2 pills. so 2000mg today. im kind of lost as to why im not having CM!


----------



## sma1588

um well i was only taking 1000 epo also up untill 2 nights ago and 1 cup of hot green tea, either pure with lemon and hunny or green tea with orange/mandrin. i noticed i was really wet about 2 days before i was getting ewcm. i had ewcm a little yesterday and couldnt tell u what it is today since we BD this morning and will again in the morning 


p.s with the epo make sure u dont take it after u O


----------



## nypage1981

Yup- ive heard EPO after o can cause an actual early MC because of contractions....thats why when im not using opks i stop taking it a day or 2 before i expect to be ovulating. do you know how it works? Like, if I stop a day or 2 early, does EPO stay in system and build up the EWCM ahead of time or do I need it up until day of o for sure?


----------



## sma1588

um im not to sure. i pobly would of taken it up until the day of but i was to lazy to get up and take it after i layed down but it seemed to help. i think i tend to get more watery cm though insted of ew


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm thinking I'm gonna call the doctor tomorrow if I'm still spotting this is totally getting irritating....I've tried Soy but it made me sick....and caused issssssssues....sooo no more soy....but maybe I should try the evening primrose ;) and just see how it treats me. I won't take a high dose but maybe a little just to help things along. I keep reading that spotting around O is normal and I shouldn't worry but it seems like the spotting is more and more each month which kind of worries me to death....I'm thinking DTD just in case ;) we'll see tomorrow with the temps. Goodnight everyone ;) GODBLESS :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I co-run a couples store. We have a bunch of stuff :) I love it. I get a lot of great future clients here. I'm in school to be an intimacy mediator/ couples therapist. I've worked here for 4 years so one day when I open my own practice I have a great start on people who trust me and are comfortable enough to tell me the facts about their relationships and use my advise to make their intimate lives better. I do that at work for free now.. So I can't wait to get my own practice and get paid for it lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

andrea- i would definitely go to the doctors to get some peace of mind! I hope you figure everything out and that it's all ok! nite hun!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

:coffee: p.s. BNB and FF are now (well have been for a litlle bit) the two most visited sites on my computer.. lol


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks soooo much to everyone for their wishes and support on here, this forum truly rocks and there no way i would of stayed so sane if it hadn't been for you guys :) I am hoping and praying each one of you get your BFP's soon, i only tried for 5 months and that seemed like an eternity, i still can't believe it's real to be honest, may have to go buy some more tests in a few days!


Andrea - i am soooo sorry that you may have to face waiting for 8 months or more, i really hope you can ovulate real soon and catch that egg! Preseed has fab reviews so i'm sure you will join me real soon! :) Thank you for all your encouragement and nice words :)

I am an emotional wreck this morning - must be the hormones! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> :coffee: p.s. BNB and FF are now (well have been for a litlle bit) the two most visited sites on my computer.. lol

Me too! I check BNB and FF before I even check my email in the morning! :haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMG OMG OMG All my besties who have been here for what seems like eternity are getting their BFP's WOweeeee so amazed.....now can I have my turn plz LOL.....month 8 you gotta be f*ing lucky for me please please please say you are the one LOL


----------



## loveinbinary

I certainly have missed a lot. 

Dee- huge congrats!! I knew you had a bfp coming. I was convinced af was going to show. Sometimes I'm still convinced af is going to show. How far along are you?

I'm not doing so well this morning. The left side of my back from where my ribs end downwards hurt, I'm sore with gas, nauseous, lightheaded and ready to cry over nothing. To top it off I'm stuck at work for another 7 hours. I called the doctor yesterday and set up my first appointment for next Wednesday. The woman who set up my appointment said they would first do a scan then I would be on to see the doctor. I called my mom and asked her to go with me because oh won't be off work in time and I don't want to go alone. I'm feeling very down today and just want to curl up with my blankets and sleep. I'm worried that this pregnancy is ectopic, though I don't know what made me think that so I'm starting to worry.


----------



## ready4baby

oh, love, don't worry...everything will be okay! Sore, nauseous, emotional---sounds like a regular pregnancy to me! We want to see your scan!


----------



## loveinbinary

I promise to post pictures as soon as I get them. It's still a week away which seems like such a long time.


----------



## ready4baby

A week does feel like forever...whether you're waiting to poas, waiting for a scan, waiting to O. Forever waiting!! We have to distract ourselves with all the wonderful things besides TTC & pregnancy...christmas shopping, decorating, holiday parties, playing with our kids. When I manage to do that, I feel better :)


----------



## rosababy

I do too, Ready. Well said! It's SOOO hard to wait. I am convinced this is God's way of teaching me patience. Well, awesome. Love, I'm SURE this is normal. Try not to worry. (And yes, I know how ridiculous that sounds) Take Ready's advice...go shopping!! :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

loveinbinary said:


> I certainly have missed a lot.
> 
> Dee- huge congrats!! I knew you had a bfp coming. I was convinced af was going to show. Sometimes I'm still convinced af is going to show. How far along are you?
> 
> I'm not doing so well this morning. The left side of my back from where my ribs end downwards hurt, I'm sore with gas, nauseous, lightheaded and ready to cry over nothing. To top it off I'm stuck at work for another 7 hours. I called the doctor yesterday and set up my first appointment for next Wednesday. The woman who set up my appointment said they would first do a scan then I would be on to see the doctor. I called my mom and asked her to go with me because oh won't be off work in time and I don't want to go alone. I'm feeling very down today and just want to curl up with my blankets and sleep. I'm worried that this pregnancy is ectopic, though I don't know what made me think that so I'm starting to worry.

Thanks Loveinbinary, you kept telling me and i still wouldn't believe you! I am exactly 5 weeks today based on my 33 day average cycle :) Feeling pretty tired today but then i didn't sleep thinking about it all last night! Still crampy on and off too so pretty scared too.....hope you are ok :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I may have to take my husbands offer to say home just to keep up with this thread lol. 

Last night I started to think about somethings and am trying to decide wether or not to really continue trying to ttc. I think I may stop and save some money and continue to try later. I have found myself being overly obsessive about ttc and don't like the way it is affecting my relationship. so I think the best thing to do is to back off and concentrate on mine and dhs relationship. I need to concentrate also on losing some weight and becoming healthy.


I hope you guys don't mind if I stick around even though I am no longer ttc.

good luck to everyone :dust: to all


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful.. Of course we would love for you to stick around :) who knows u might get your bfp not trying :) lol

I've had thoughts about wttc before.. And my thoughts are it's healthy and responsible to think that way, we want to be sure to bring a child in to a stable loving home.. I've also learned that no matter how ready you are for something, you're never prepared for everything, and it's how you react and deal with things that can give you peace of mind for the future. 

In my situation we feel so ready for this in many ways, but I know my husband and I know that having a baby, with him being the jocky stereotype in my eyes that I'm going to have to be way more organized so I can keep us all going: more patient, to not scare my husband away with harsh words in stressed times.. And the biggest conversation topic with him lately has been: we have to parent in support of each other. I've asked him to swear that if he ever gets upset with me or we have an argument to never do it in front of the kids. 

Sry I'm just rambling. But it's normal to get worries, and we're all here if you need to talk :) we are, afterall, here for eachother


----------



## loveinbinary

I would love to go shopping if I weren't so tired and as bloated as a whale. I've discovered that I am having a very tough time sucking it in. The more I try the more my abdomen muscles hurt. I could barely get my pants zipped this morning, didn't dare try to button them. I'm just glad my jacket covers the fact that my pants are almost completely undone and being held up by a belt that is quickly growing tight. 

Dee- I was exactly the same way to be honest. Andrea was most persistant that I was and I was still certain that I wasn't. 5 weeks is pretty good, I found out about the same time. Less of a worry than finding out as early as some ladies. Had I found out at before 4 weeks or even barely 4 weeks I think I would have gone mad by now. The symptoms are starting to really kick in. I'm sure I'm okay, just can't help worrying. I'm sure I'll relax once I see little bean at the scan next Wednesday.


----------



## loveinbinary

Hopeful- we would be sad if you left us just because you aren't trying anymore. You are part of our little group, you'll always have a spot here.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

loveinbinary said:


> I would love to go shopping if I weren't so tired and as bloated as a whale. I've discovered that I am having a very tough time sucking it in. The more I try the more my abdomen muscles hurt. I could barely get my pants zipped this morning, didn't dare try to button them. I'm just glad my jacket covers the fact that my pants are almost completely undone and being held up by a belt that is quickly growing tight.
> 
> Dee- I was exactly the same way to be honest. Andrea was most persistant that I was and I was still certain that I wasn't. 5 weeks is pretty good, I found out about the same time. Less of a worry than finding out as early as some ladies. Had I found out at before 4 weeks or even barely 4 weeks I think I would have gone mad by now. The symptoms are starting to really kick in. I'm sure I'm okay, just can't help worrying. I'm sure I'll relax once I see little bean at the scan next Wednesday.

LOL I must be a good predictor or something.....I got yours right, then guessed Dee's and told her she had to test, sure enough she tested and got BFP...then Braven05 I told her she was because of her chart and she was like I'm just sick with bronchitis and I told her YOUR PREGNANT and I TOLD YOU SO! Soooo she woke up this morning tested again after a BFN and sure enough SHE WAS! Now I think I am gonna say ITS GONNA BE MY MONTH TO CATCH UP :) I sure hope and pray at least I wont be bummed if not I'm at least happy some of my close buddies TTC got theirs ;) thats all I wanted :) and I knew Kylar's mom was tooooooo :) I just had a feeling LOL....Everyone that gets it I had a high high feeling they would be ;)

Hopeful DONT LEAVE your part of us now and your always gonna be wanted here ;) Just because your NOT trying doesn't mean that it wont happen ;) I gotta feeling your gonna be really soon :D I have come to find out that most of us with shorter cycles sometimes take a little longer to get our egg....I have just realized it ;) so hang in there I'm right here with ya sweetheart ;)
You and I even O around the same time your tomorrow and I'm the next day and I should have AF visit right on Christmas day and yours should be right after ;) this shall be interesting hang in there for the rest of this cycle with me :) ya never know what may happen :) Oh and have you tried PRESEED? I'm trying it this cycle so we shall see what happens I've read tons of things that say most girls catch it first cycle after having issues TTC so we shall see I know Braven used it first cycle this time and she got her BFP :) soooo here we go ;)


----------



## Mommy2be20

loveinbinary said:


> I'm worried that this pregnancy is ectopic, though I don't know what made me think that so I'm starting to worry.

From experience of an ectopic that ruptured at 6w 2d on the operating table, I think your gonna be just fine hun xx I had tons of cramping on one side and had spotted most of my early days, it wasn't pleasant. Your symptoms sound like a healthy, progressing pregnancy to me :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

loveinbinary said:


> I would love to go shopping if I weren't so tired and as bloated as a whale. I've discovered that I am having a very tough time sucking it in. The more I try the more my abdomen muscles hurt. I could barely get my pants zipped this morning, didn't dare try to button them. I'm just glad my jacket covers the fact that my pants are almost completely undone and being held up by a belt that is quickly growing tight.
> 
> Dee- I was exactly the same way to be honest. Andrea was most persistant that I was and I was still certain that I wasn't. 5 weeks is pretty good, I found out about the same time. Less of a worry than finding out as early as some ladies. Had I found out at before 4 weeks or even barely 4 weeks I think I would have gone mad by now. The symptoms are starting to really kick in. I'm sure I'm okay, just can't help worrying. I'm sure I'll relax once I see little bean at the scan next Wednesday.

I'm sure little bean is just fine in there O:) Let us know how you get on with the scan and post a piccie if you can. I'm not sure when i ovulated to be honest so i could be 5 or 6 weeks though i suspect 5, the ticker based it on 28 day cycles and mine tend to be 33.


----------



## annie00

ny i would be so upset at DH... 

hey ladies.. i need yalls advice on me and dh.. Last night he told me before he wants to start trying again he wants me to lose 50 LBS and im 185 and 5'0 so im not that fat but im short so it looks bad... Well im like really upset bc i dont think its right... what do yall think?

Still no FLOW spotting has almost stopped no cramps are anything :(


----------



## hopeful4bfp

LOL I must be a good predictor or something.....I got yours right, then guessed Dee's and ]told her she had to test, sure enough she tested and got BFP...then Braven05 I told her she was because of her chart and she was like I'm just sick with bronchitis and I told her YOUR PREGNANT and I TOLD YOU SO! Soooo she woke up this morning tested again after a BFN and sure enough SHE WAS! Now I think I am gonna say ITS GONNA BE MY MONTH TO CATCH UP :) I sure hope and pray at least I wont be bummed if not I'm at least happy some of my close buddies TTC got theirs ;) thats all I wanted :) and I knew Kylar's mom was tooooooo :) I just had a feeling LOL....Everyone that gets it I had a high high feeling they would be ;)

Hopeful DONT LEAVE your part of us now and your always gonna be wanted here ;) Just because your NOT trying doesn't mean that it wont Op happen ;) I gotta feeling your gonna be really soon :D I have come to find out that most of us with shorter cycles sometimes take a little longer to get our egg....I have just realized it ;) so hang in there I'm right here with ya sweetheart ;)
You and I even O around the same time your tomorrow and I'm the next day and I should have AF visit right on Christmas day and yours should be right after ;) this shall be interesting hang in there for the rest of this cycle with me :) ya never know what may happen :) Oh and have you tried PRESEED? I'm trying it this cycle so we shall see what happens I've read tons of things that say most girls catch it first cycle after having issues TTC so we shall see I know Braven used it first cycle this time and she got her BFP :) soooo here we go ;)[/QUOTE]

You seem better at predicting then some of the physics out there and I hope your right about me getting mine soon I'm now on cycle 8 also (you are too right?) its been a long bumpy road.I've never used preseed and can't cause my husband just wants to ntnp which means no opk or temping, just having sex when HE wants to. 

Yesterday i got so angry at him cause I was all like lets go to the bedroom and he said no he wanted to play with his computer and maybe later (which mean at midnight when I'm already asleep) not only was it a blow to my self esteem that my husband would rather play video game than have sex with me it also make me feel like theres no hope in ttc for us.we haven't had sex but once in almost a month and I find my self begging for attention from him but when I bring it up he says it is my fault that we don't do it more due to at the beginning of our relationship the bc I was on killed my sex drive and I never wanted to and now he's gotten into this rut of not having sex and I dont know what to do. I could parade around naked in front of him and he doesn't even look at me.it just makes me want to cry. I actually tried to physically jump him and he pushed me of and left the room. 

Sorry to rant I'm I'm just really frustrated cause I know I would just blow it off if I wasnt due to o tomorrow so this ttc is really affecting me in a not so good way.

I wish you girls all the best and luck in the world and will more than likely be living vicariously through you 


:dust:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

annie00 said:


> ny i would be so upset at DH...
> 
> hey ladies.. i need yalls advice on me and dh.. Last night he told me before he wants to start trying again he wants me to lose 50 LBS and im 185 and 5'0 so im not that fat but im short so it looks bad... Well im like really upset bc i dont think its right... what do yall think?
> 
> Still no FLOW spotting has almost stopped no cramps are anything :(

I hope I don't offend you cause I do believe that weight is a sensitive issue (im overweight myself) but has your weight caused issues with your fertility? How did he say it?

I've read that your chances of conceiving are reduced by 4% of every point over you are on the bmi scale. Now how true this is I don't know cause I know a lot of voluptuous moms. 

I believe maybe he's just concerned about your health and that of y'alls unborn child and had a moment of foot in mouth symdrom that guys seem to have in spades. I personally want to loose some weight and develop healthy eating habits, so that way when I do get pgi can give my lo the best start possible.

Goodluck :dust: to you


----------



## annie00

he just told me he doesnt want a kid right now in his life im besides myself... im so upset i wanna just pack up my things and leave :( :( :(


----------



## hopeful4bfp

HMMMM..... Well I would ask him why he doesn't maybe he has a reason. Just don't do any thing rash...my dh was always going back and fourth on ttc and a I just found out that he actually lost a child and he's afraid of losing another. So there may be some reason you just don't know try talking to him and tell him your reasons you want alo and ask him the reasons he doesn't maybe you can reassure him

Goodluck


----------



## loveinbinary

Andrea- you are just our pregnancy predictor, but lucky for you we don't have to pee on you for results lol. I'm really hoping this is your lucky cycle. August still have a lot of overpopulating that need done. 

Hopeful- I think your oh is just using that as an excuse. My oh's last long term girlfriend pretty much didn't have sex with him. He was lucky if he got it once a month but that was rare too. So when him and I got together I had a hard time getting him used to sex on a very frequent basis. I would suggest sitting down and talking to your oh and tell him how neglected and unwanted you feel. He needs to know that the way he is treating you really hurts your feelings. Don't let him brush you off either. It's not fair for him to treat you that way especially since you couldn't do anything about how your bc was affecting you. 

Annie- hopeful is right, you should try to calm down and have a talk with him. Find out why he suddenly doesn't want to have children at this point. He has a right to change his mind but he needs to talk to you about it not just tell you no babies and move on. I would be devasted if oh said that to me. Just try to remain calm while you talk things over. Don't give him an ultimatum. If he feels pressured or forced you are just going to run into a wall. I really hope you and him can work things out and get back to ttc.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Annie---so sorry to hear about your other half saying that but mine did the same thing and I found out mine was deploying and didn't wanna not be here for the birth of our first baby together. Maybe he has a decent reason into wanting to wait a while....I'd ask him to talk to you about it and you two come to an understanding and figure it out :) I promise it will do nothing but good to talk if you don't it keeps bottled up and makes things much worse which is what my DH had done ---he was hiding a deployment on me. 

Hopeful---I totally understand where your coming from.....me and my DH have had issues in the past and one wanting it and not the other one its stress of TTC I've found myself....8 months of TRYING TRYING does make it feel like you only have sex for one reason anymore and thats to have a baby. Its difficult when it just isn't happening and its frustrating and men have a way of not expressing how they feel about it but sometimes just ask while your in bed at night and cuddle to make things worthwhile ;) I have a great feeling about you this cycle I really really do and I am going to pray really hard that you BD much more than you have LOL...BD TONIGHT AND CATCH YOUR EGG PLEASE!!!! BUMP!!! LoL hugs and everyone dont worry its going to be okay!

I'm not so expecting my BFP this month but I DID CHANGE DOCTORS and I have an appointment on Monday to help find out WHY I BLEED ALL MONTH! I can't wait to find out what my body is doing and to get blood works to figure out why my body doesn't want to make a baby right now :) Thanks for all the support I know I've been real depressed this month but its going to be okay and work out soon :( I am going to find out what is wrong with me which makes me SMILE :D


----------



## annie00

ladies that just it he wont talk to me about it he just changes the subject and make me so mad.. When i asked him last night what was the reason he didnt want kids all he could say was he wasnt ready and i said why arent u ready he said he just not.. so i said is it me and he said nothing to do wit u its me i just dont feel ready inside not yet... he had a really really hard childhood so that might have something to do with it.. his mom kicked him out at 9 yr old and she is a bitch and his dad is a alcoholic...


----------



## Starchase

Hey Andrea

How are u getting on with dr situation I am getting to see new/second opinion dr tomorrow I'm praying I get a scan find out whats going on.. ? Scared but just wanna know whats going on now pain has returned..

today I am on cd 7 and I just stopped bleeding today do u think I will ovulate later this month can't stand not knowing whats going on

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey ladies, just wanted to stop by and say I havent been ignoring you, just sick as can be and havent been on much :/ I am very grateful to be pregnant but the sickness part is very hard. Im trying to tough it out, pray it doesnt last long for me! Miss you girls


----------



## nypage1981

hello ladies! 
Sorry annie about the DH- those are tough. You dont want to force him, but they dont understand when its all us women want it becomes a deal breaker. 
I had a huge fight with mine last night, made him sleep on the couch and then blamed him for us not having sex. Lol. made sense to me. Well this morning my OPKS and Preg tests I ordered around thanksgiving finally arrived. Not good timing because when he came to me with the package that on the outside says "HOME SELF DIAGNOSTIC TEST"- he wanted to know what it is.....ugh. I was still mad at him and said nothing we will need anymore and through the package in the garbage. I can be dramatic. 
Im CD 13 today and supposed to be getting LH i'd think but did a strip (yes, got them out of the garbage)- and its showing NOOOO 2 lines. EHH? So this means i have no LH? The ones I used to do are a different brand but all month showed 2 lines. Obviously light line when not surgin and a dark one when I did....so does this mean im not ovulating anymore if i dont even have a pale line? Im so frustrated. At least OPKs I could count on seeing 2 lines. pfffft. I dont know whether I missed it, or am still waiting to ovulate but shouldnt I have a pale line by now that gets darker? HELP!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> hello ladies!
> Sorry annie about the DH- those are tough. You dont want to force him, but they dont understand when its all us women want it becomes a deal breaker.
> I had a huge fight with mine last night, made him sleep on the couch and then blamed him for us not having sex. Lol. made sense to me. Well this morning my OPKS and Preg tests I ordered around thanksgiving finally arrived. Not good timing because when he came to me with the package that on the outside says "HOME SELF DIAGNOSTIC TEST"- he wanted to know what it is.....ugh. I was still mad at him and said nothing we will need anymore and through the package in the garbage. I can be dramatic.
> Im CD 13 today and supposed to be getting LH i'd think but did a strip (yes, got them out of the garbage)- and its showing NOOOO 2 lines. EHH? So this means i have no LH? The ones I used to do are a different brand but all month showed 2 lines. Obviously light line when not surgin and a dark one when I did....so does this mean im not ovulating anymore if i dont even have a pale line? Im so frustrated. At least OPKs I could count on seeing 2 lines. pfffft. I dont know whether I missed it, or am still waiting to ovulate but shouldnt I have a pale line by now that gets darker? HELP!

What brand are you opks? I use First Response, and usually, there is only one line (control line). Sometimes, I'll get two lines, especially because I tend to "fade in." This only happens a few days before and after my positive opk. Then, it's back to only one line. Does this make sense?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Doctor appt is Monday at 12:15.......so we shall see what happens :) NEW DOCTOR :)

I think I might have O'd early this is strange....gonna have to go buy more OPK's after tomorrow I'm completely out! Oh well lol.....

I took one yesterday and today and the one today is way NEGATIVE the one yesterday was close to positive so who knows :D
 



Attached Files:







MyOPKs.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## annie00

hey ladies i took a preg test and it was BFN im starting to get bloated and crampy so im out for good.. Well ladies i guess i cant chat on here anymore bc me and dh talked and he still dont want to try and no intentions of making me happy so... yall take care and baby dust to all..

luv annie


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Annie-----oh my Heavens :( I'm so sorry....I hope he wakes up to reality and changes his mind for you.....I hope and pray things get much better bless your heart and I'll be praying for you!


----------



## FaithHopeLove

nypage1981 said:


> hello ladies!
> Sorry annie about the DH- those are tough. You dont want to force him, but they dont understand when its all us women want it becomes a deal breaker.
> I had a huge fight with mine last night, made him sleep on the couch and then blamed him for us not having sex. Lol. made sense to me. Well this morning my OPKS and Preg tests I ordered around thanksgiving finally arrived. Not good timing because when he came to me with the package that on the outside says "HOME SELF DIAGNOSTIC TEST"- he wanted to know what it is.....ugh. I was still mad at him and said nothing we will need anymore and through the package in the garbage. I can be dramatic.
> Im CD 13 today and supposed to be getting LH i'd think but did a strip (yes, got them out of the garbage)- and its showing NOOOO 2 lines. EHH? So this means i have no LH? The ones I used to do are a different brand but all month showed 2 lines. Obviously light line when not surgin and a dark one when I did....so does this mean im not ovulating anymore if i dont even have a pale line? Im so frustrated. At least OPKs I could count on seeing 2 lines. pfffft. I dont know whether I missed it, or am still waiting to ovulate but shouldnt I have a pale line by now that gets darker? HELP!

NY: Wish I could offer you some advice as far as the OPKs...but I'm wondering the same thing:growlmad:

This is my first month of trying OPKs...the first few days had a light line..much lighter than control line...and then all of the sudden NOTHING..just the control line! I must of O'd much sooner than I thought or maybe as you're thinking..not at all?! I ordered a pack of "smiley" OPKs for next month..assuming we didn't catch the egg. I'll be interested to hear what you find. I'm planning to test again tomorrow as I'm sure you will too. Hmmmm


----------



## MommyV

faith- some women get faint lines then nothing or fading lines and then a pos after that or maybe you urine was diluted which could make the line not show up
what day do u usually o on?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I just wanted to that i really appreciate all the support i get from all of y'all. 

Andrea i really hope that your right about this cycle and i hope you catch your egg this month too we could be bump buddies since we are so close to each other......

I noticed ewcm for the first time today (more probably just cause i was looking for it lol) now if i can just get my dh to bd....i told him i was gonna set my alarm and jump him when he is sleeping lol.... I really hope this is the month cause if not i think im gonna take a break and concentrate on saving some extra money loosing some weight and getting healthy so fx's 

Good luck everyone :dust: to everyone


----------



## nypage1981

Faith and Rosa- about the opks. I do know of some opks only giving a line when the actual surge is there- what miu are yours? Im used to ones that have always showed me lines so these ones are scaring me! My brand is.....well guess im not positive. THey're from england i believe but cant remember the brand. I just got them on ebay, i should have just ordered the ones i used to have from amazon but i gave my mom my amazon acct info the other day to view my wishlist and didnt want her on there noticing im looking into fertility products so she can bug me each day! lol. so these are green strips. my old ones were lavendar. I hope i ovulate and will surely take another tommorrow. Me and OH are having a rough month so im doing opks mainly for future months but not really trying anymore this month. Who wants to make a baby when you barely wanna speak or sleep in the same bed? ugh. usually i can tell im going to ovulate because we start fighting more so maybe its a good sign. Lol. Hope everyone is well and thank you for the replies about my OPKS!


----------



## Deethehippy

annie00 said:


> hey ladies i took a preg test and it was BFN im starting to get bloated and crampy so im out for good.. Well ladies i guess i cant chat on here anymore bc me and dh talked and he still dont want to try and no intentions of making me happy so... yall take care and baby dust to all..
> 
> luv annie

I'm so sorry Annie, maybe dh has some reason for all this? can you chat to him again but not mention babies maybe? maybe he has something on his mind?
So sorry you are sad.. when is your AF due?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

How is everyone feeling today? Well I took another OPK this morning and well no LH surge at all.....the 2nd line is barely there I think I already had my surge yesterday morning apparently...thank GOD we DTD :) anyways....I CANT WAIT UNTIL MONDAY to go to the NEW DOCTOR :) Maybe maybe maybe I juts might find out more about the endo and anything else that would cause me to bleed up to 11 days of each cycle :( this is really heart wrenching :( I spot almost more days then I dont spot :( grrrrrrrrr I wanna get my body fixed lol....


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Hello everyone I'm actually suprised how quite the thread is. I've come to expect 5 or more pages when I get up.

Me and dh dtd last night :happydance: and I believe I'm gonna o today I'm getting little cramps in my right ovary. I'm hoping to dtd again tonight and tomorrow just to make sure I'm covered. I finally convince dh to bd by telling him that if he wouldn't come to bed I would just take care of my self then put on a video:winkwink: right in front of him lol.i don't think I've ever seen him get to bed to quickly. Lol it was actually one of the best we've had. Sorry I'm sure you don't want to know but I'm excited. 


Andrea- I hope your feeling better have you tried to google what could cause the spotting and bleeding? I looked into it and found out a bunch of things I didn't know (that is one thing I'm thankful for this journey,i know so much more about my body now than I did 8 months ago) like taking aspirin during af can cause it to last longer. https://womenshealth.about.com/cs/breastcance1/a/bleedingbetween.htm this is one site I found that had some suggestions and talks about the questions your dr should ask and what to tell him, I hope it helps. I hope you got your egg yesterday I can't believe we are in the tww once again. I'm paying really hard for both of us and everybody else on here.

:dust: to us all and goodluck


----------



## loveinbinary

Annie- I'm so sorry about your dh, give him a little time and maybe he'll come around. We would love for you to stay and chat with us. Is he wanting to use protection now or is he okay with ntnp? 

Nypage- You sound just like my oh and I. We ALWAYS found some reason to fight around my fertile period, except for last month. We actually managed a month without hating each other lol. The trick is to keep him thinking from inside his pants to where he's too preoccupied to fight lol. I hope it's nothing serious you are fighting about. I want you guys to make up and get to baby making. Your uterus isn't going to fill itself lol. I can't leave until all you ladies get your bfps!

Hopeful- I was really surprised too that I only missed one page since yesterday. All is fairly well here. Not feeling too good today though. Woke up to spend nearly a half hour in the bathroom. By the time I was actually done my legs and thighs were tingly. Second morning in a row ugh. At least I have the next two days off to lounge and relax. I'm starting to feel the pregnancy sickness... and the shame... I devoured almost a whole bag a mini donuts yesterday... They were SO delicious. Gingerbread spice, I couldn't resist. That was pretty much all I ate yesterday. Poor little jelly bean is living off of donuts.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Has anyone heard of the ebook personal path to pregnancy by beth kiley.... It looks interesting but of course she trying to sell it so I don't want to spend $30 on a book full of info I already know....just wondering if anybody has read it.

I'm sorry to here your so sick love and those donuts do sound amazing.i think I may go make me some waffles.....mmmmm eggos lol....i hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww thanks hopeful I'm going on there right now to read what ya found....I'm cramping REALLY REALLY bad right now oooooooooooo and I'm out of OPKs omgosh omgosh :( what to do now LOL..I'm gonna BD anyways and make sure I get my eggy! I just had starbucks mmmmm yummmmy :) so delish :) Cinnamon Latte ;) mmmm mmm good :)

I know if anything I O tomorrow for SURE lol :) will see when it gets confirmed on my chart though to make me feel better about it all...here is my OPK's until today.....I ran out this morning so no afternoon one :( I may go buy some before I come home tonight to make sure I don't have a bigger surge :) Oooooooooooooo come on girls lets keep BFP's coming I'm so excited for Christmas can't wait til Santa comes :) and the look on my boys faces they are so spoiled :) AND I LOVE IT lol.....Just thought of something I have time when Ty gets outta school to run by Walgreens and get my OPK's :) woohooooo :)
 



Attached Files:







MYNEWOPKS.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 11


----------



## rosababy

AndreaFlorida said:


> Doctor appt is Monday at 12:15.......so we shall see what happens :) NEW DOCTOR :)
> 
> I think I might have O'd early this is strange....gonna have to go buy more OPK's after tomorrow I'm completely out! Oh well lol.....
> 
> I took one yesterday and today and the one today is way NEGATIVE the one yesterday was close to positive so who knows :D

This has happened to me before, too. This cycle, I took the darn test like 4 times a day, and actually caught it. It also depended on how concentrated my urine was. I'm sure it was in there somewhere...sometimes the surge doesn't stick around for very long. Get bd'ing!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Faith and Rosa- about the opks. I do know of some opks only giving a line when the actual surge is there- what miu are yours? Im used to ones that have always showed me lines so these ones are scaring me! My brand is.....well guess im not positive. THey're from england i believe but cant remember the brand. I just got them on ebay, i should have just ordered the ones i used to have from amazon but i gave my mom my amazon acct info the other day to view my wishlist and didnt want her on there noticing im looking into fertility products so she can bug me each day! lol. so these are green strips. my old ones were lavendar. I hope i ovulate and will surely take another tommorrow. Me and OH are having a rough month so im doing opks mainly for future months but not really trying anymore this month. Who wants to make a baby when you barely wanna speak or sleep in the same bed? ugh. usually i can tell im going to ovulate because we start fighting more so maybe its a good sign. Lol. Hope everyone is well and thank you for the replies about my OPKS!

I've been using First Response, and I get them at Target (WAY cheapter than at CVS or Walgreens). There is only one line usually. When your surge is coming, sometimes you'll have a faint line, and mine usually fades into a positive, and then fades back out, back to only one line. It's only truly positive when the test line is the same shade as the control line, or darker than it. However, I've learned that if I don't test like 3 or 4 times a day (on the day/s when I think I'll get a positive), then I usually miss the actual positive. Can you post a pic like Andrea did?


----------



## annie00

thank yall so much yall are so much help and suppote.. 

hey ladies well me and dh talked last night and he asked me to just drop the who ttc subject and see what happends... so thats what im gonna do.. im kinda glad bc the ttc thing was about to kill me im was starting to obsess over it and it causing problems between me an dh..

we have never used protection he always pulled out just last month he starting cummin in me.. so i thought he wanted to try wll i guess not.. So im praying things will work out and he will be ready sooner are later.. 

Im due for AF on the 8th.. Im still spotting.. I dk wtf is going on.. if she never shows i guess im gonna go to the dr and see what the hell is going on and im sure she is gonna want to put me on a pill i forgot what it was called she wanted to put me on it last time but i thought i would have become normal flow own my own... So we shalll see.. I guess im gonna talk to Dh and see if he would like me to go get checked.. last time i went in april for my yearly check up she said everything looked fine execpt my cervix was inflammed she said it was from hardcore rough sex.. HMM lol .. i could have died.. 

Anyways good luck to all and pray for me..?:)


----------



## Swepakepa3

I just need to vent alittle.... sorry


I just have about given up all hope..... Been TTC for 1.5 years with no signs of a problem be tested, had HSG, hormones look good, ultrasound it good, my husband has been tested and everything is fine with him....... had 2 psychic readings and both said december was going to be my month to concieve.... I don't feel any different therefore i'm 99% sure this month it is going to be a :bfn: like usual. 

I'm at the point that I don't even care anymore.... husband and I have been not really talking for like 2-3 days now and then when we go to bed he thinks he is gonna get some, I just don't understand men and I don't think I ever will.

I just keep asking myself is our having difficulty concieving a sign of what is to come in our relationship? We have been through so much together (32 days in the hospital almost died, 13 surgeries in 1 month, and he was always by my side) I just don't understand how/why our journey has been so difficult. 

Sorry and thanks for listening/letting me vent.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

hey girls :) i haven't been on a whole lot, i'm cd 4 right now.. boring.. nothing new.. i'll be off and on checking on you lovely ladies still just not as often till i'm back in the tww or closer too.. 

Happy bd'ing to all you waiting to catch your eggy.. we need a BFP update!


----------



## Leeze

Aww - Swepakepa that sounds really tough, honey. I really feel for you and relate to some of what you're saying. We've been TTC for a year now and although I got a BFP in June I had a m/c just a couple of weeks later - every month I keep thinking it might happen and then it doesn't and then I get really dark moments of thinking it's not ever going to happen. I feel like I've become obsessed with it and that it's often the main thing I talk about or do with my OH. In the last month, though, we've tried really hard to make it fun again and not just about trying to catch the egg. It's easier to say than to do though and sometimes I wonder where the romance has gone. What I really do know though, is that the reason it's so hard is because it's so important, and that we're in this together and it's best when we're on the same side. I want to say to you, don't give up hope, and I wonder if it would help to make some time for you both to have some fun or do something tender or romantic together that isn't just about baby-making? I'm also going to take some of my own advice and try that one again with my OH. Saying that, I haven't O'd yet this month even though my ticker says I should have done so I can bet that most of this weekend will actually be spent obsessively trying to catch that egg!

I hope things improve for you, and that your BFP is just around the corner 

I went to see a fertility specialist nutritionist recently and she said that apparently there's a theory that some women have trouble conceiving because of a lack of Vitamin D, and that you can get a test for it? Not sure if you've had this test but it might be worth looking into? Alternatively maybe eat lots of food that's got Vit D in to make sure you're getting enough?

Good luck xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Swepakepa3 said:


> I just need to vent alittle.... sorry
> 
> 
> I just have about given up all hope..... Been TTC for 1.5 years with no signs of a problem be tested, had HSG, hormones look good, ultrasound it good, my husband has been tested and everything is fine with him....... had 2 psychic readings and both said december was going to be my month to concieve.... I don't feel any different therefore i'm 99% sure this month it is going to be a :bfn: like usual.
> 
> I'm at the point that I don't even care anymore.... husband and I have been not really talking for like 2-3 days now and then when we go to bed he thinks he is gonna get some, I just don't understand men and I don't think I ever will.
> 
> I just keep asking myself is our having difficulty concieving a sign of what is to come in our relationship? We have been through so much together (32 days in the hospital almost died, 13 surgeries in 1 month, and he was always by my side) I just don't understand how/why our journey has been so difficult.
> 
> Sorry and thanks for listening/letting me vent.

Im sure your relationship is fine sweetie i bet you are both just stressed with not getting pregnant, i cant imagine how stressful and upsetting you both must feel. have you seen a fertility specialist? You should be able to start taking some fertility aids by now after trying for so long.I really wish you the best and just for some hope i didnt feel any symptoms with my bfp til the day before i tested. Good luck sweetie


----------



## Antigone

ME! ME! ME! So me and OH talked it over a few days ago and we decided to TTC finally! Well...my ov was supposed to be between 8th and 12th of this month and we BD 9 and today. Well my af is supposed to be here the 24th....meaning I''ll be testing on christmas eve/christmas day. I'm praying for best x-mas present ever. I'll be crossing my fingers for everyone in this thread.


----------



## rosababy

hopeful4bfp said:


> Has anyone heard of the ebook personal path to pregnancy by beth kiley.... It looks interesting but of course she trying to sell it so I don't want to spend $30 on a book full of info I already know....just wondering if anybody has read it.
> 
> I'm sorry to here your so sick love and those donuts do sound amazing.i think I may go make me some waffles.....mmmmm eggos lol....i hope you get to feeling better.

Never heard of it. $30 for an ebook?! The only one I've heard that is great (I've also read it) is called "Taking charge of your fertility" by Toni Weschler. It taught me so much!


----------



## RorysMom

Hi ladies! I've been MIA for a few days, and they've been crazy! But I wanted to congratulate you, Dee! And to Kiki and Brandy, I'm so sorry...

I guess AF isn't coming this month. I really hope my body gets back on track soon. I haven't even really been able to start TTC!

Well, I'm working on this film for three more days, and I have to say, I never want to make movies as an actual job. The actual shooting part is boring, and the rest is super stressful! It's not helping my body chill out, I'm sure. I cried yesterday and had to hide until I could calm down! Ugh, it was awful. Why don't people come when they say they will? That was my life yesterday -- getting yelled at for the people who didn't show up, as if I have any control over them. Today was better. Hope it stays that way. Hopefully I won't miss more of the news around here... It took me like an hour or more just to catch up!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I just came across it when I was looking up something and was reading about it... Apparently 30 is it on sale it regularly almost 50 and I don't want to pay that much for information I can get from google for free.... I did sign up for her 7 common mistakes when ttc thing (it was free) but she stretches it out am sends you an email a day (with one mistake) for 7 days....i guess if she tels me something amazing I don't already know then I might consider the book but if not I'm just gonna continue asking all y'all and googling all my questions lol.... I'll let y'all know if I found out anything amazing.....


Welcome Antigone and goodluck there are a bunch of wonderful women on here that are a great support system I couldn't imagin going through this journey with out them....


Well :dust: to everyone


----------



## Swepakepa3

Kylarsmom said:


> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> I just need to vent alittle.... sorry
> 
> 
> I just have about given up all hope..... Been TTC for 1.5 years with no signs of a problem be tested, had HSG, hormones look good, ultrasound it good, my husband has been tested and everything is fine with him....... had 2 psychic readings and both said december was going to be my month to concieve.... I don't feel any different therefore i'm 99% sure this month it is going to be a :bfn: like usual.
> 
> I'm at the point that I don't even care anymore.... husband and I have been not really talking for like 2-3 days now and then when we go to bed he thinks he is gonna get some, I just don't understand men and I don't think I ever will.
> 
> I just keep asking myself is our having difficulty concieving a sign of what is to come in our relationship? We have been through so much together (32 days in the hospital almost died, 13 surgeries in 1 month, and he was always by my side) I just don't understand how/why our journey has been so difficult.
> 
> Sorry and thanks for listening/letting me vent.
> 
> Im sure your relationship is fine sweetie i bet you are both just stressed with not getting pregnant, i cant imagine how stressful and upsetting you both must feel. have you seen a fertility specialist? You should be able to start taking some fertility aids by now after trying for so long.I really wish you the best and just for some hope i didnt feel any symptoms with my bfp til the day before i tested. Good luck sweetieClick to expand...

I went to a specialist, he said everything was fine and didn't put me on any aides, I've been on prenatal vitamins for a year now. He said the next step is to have a minor surgery to look at the anatomy of my ovaries and other parts to make sure they are all ok, and not something wrong there then they would send me to an IVF clinic. I have a wedding in Feb.... if nothing by then i'm gonna have the surgery to see whats going on if anything


----------



## Swepakepa3

Leeze said:


> Aww - Swepakepa that sounds really tough, honey. I really feel for you and relate to some of what you're saying. We've been TTC for a year now and although I got a BFP in June I had a m/c just a couple of weeks later - every month I keep thinking it might happen and then it doesn't and then I get really dark moments of thinking it's not ever going to happen. I feel like I've become obsessed with it and that it's often the main thing I talk about or do with my OH. In the last month, though, we've tried really hard to make it fun again and not just about trying to catch the egg. It's easier to say than to do though and sometimes I wonder where the romance has gone. What I really do know though, is that the reason it's so hard is because it's so important, and that we're in this together and it's best when we're on the same side. I want to say to you, don't give up hope, and I wonder if it would help to make some time for you both to have some fun or do something tender or romantic together that isn't just about baby-making? I'm also going to take some of my own advice and try that one again with my OH. Saying that, I haven't O'd yet this month even though my ticker says I should have done so I can bet that most of this weekend will actually be spent obsessively trying to catch that egg!
> 
> I hope things improve for you, and that your BFP is just around the corner
> 
> I went to see a fertility specialist nutritionist recently and she said that apparently there's a theory that some women have trouble conceiving because of a lack of Vitamin D, and that you can get a test for it? Not sure if you've had this test but it might be worth looking into? Alternatively maybe eat lots of food that's got Vit D in to make sure you're getting enough?
> 
> Good luck xx

Thank you so much for your advice.... Did did try not worrying this month as much, and put fun back into the bedroom, hope it works, just not feeling confident at this point.


----------



## FaithHopeLove

MommyV said:


> faith- some women get faint lines then nothing or fading lines and then a pos after that or maybe you urine was diluted which could make the line not show up
> what day do u usually o on?

MommyV: Thanks for the reply...I have no idea what day I usually O as this is my first month TTC following a tubal reversal. I didn't keep track prior to the TR:wacko:

I started the opks on cd14..lt. pink on that day and cd15 and then nothing since! Today is cd18 for me...I've been testing between 11am-12pm, 5pm and 9pm...not even a faint line:shrug: I guess we'll see what happens. I ordered a BBT temp. for next cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

<~~~~wanted to update on ME.....my DH is NOT DEPLOYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY SO YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :D lol


----------



## hopeful4bfp

AndreaFlorida said:


> <~~~~wanted to update on ME.....my DH is NOT DEPLOYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY SO YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :D lol

 OMG I'm so excited for you...maybe now that the stress of the dead l line is gone you can relax and get that bfp..... 

I'm so uber tied right now had a bi&ch of a day (like I seriously cried 3 times) and then I want to just get home bd with dh and sleep so the sperm can get to the egg I released today but no dh wanted tp go get dinner... So now we have to wait to digest a little then bd lol

I hope everybody has a goodnight and a great morning :dust:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks :) come on hopeful GET THAT EGGY GIRL!! Be my bump buddy :) lol well I hope at least gonna not get my hopes up but my bb's hurt ;) lol....so I'm either DONE O'ing or beginning to ;) but its cool I BD'd earlier LOL


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Rorysmum and woooohooo Andrea!!! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

By the way I O'd APPARENTLY last night and we DTD yesterday right when he got home from work I'm glad we did maybe just maybe STANDING ON MY HEAD HELPED? LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Deethehippy

AndreaFlorida said:


> By the way I O'd APPARENTLY last night and we DTD yesterday right when he got home from work I'm glad we did maybe just maybe STANDING ON MY HEAD HELPED? LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


LOL Andrea - i hope you wasn't on your head too long -ouch! LOL


----------



## rosababy

AndreaFlorida said:


> <~~~~wanted to update on ME.....my DH is NOT DEPLOYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY SO YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :D lol

YAYY!!!! I'M SO RELIEVED FOR YOU!!!! This is awesome news!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sorry I woke up just to take my temps we didn't go to bed til 1 am LOL so went back to sleep and then woke up again now :) now to cook breakfast and I gotta be at work in 3 and a half hours BLAHHHHH not ready and I didnt stand on my head too long just about 10 mins or so :) but we'll see if it worked I just hope the spermies lived that long to catch it girls or that I already O'd I hope spermies will live a good 24 hours :) b/c he is done BD'ing LOL....Hope everyone has a lovely day :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

ah. i forgot to take my temp again this morning. I do that when I sleep on the couch. cd 5 af is almost gone :) Time to start bding soon :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL dont forget tomorrow sheesh girly LOL.....I just checked my cervix and lo and behold it was WIDE OPEN so I had to BD before work just to make sure those little guys get there in time :) Ohhh please o please let me have my BFP on month 8 please! I got the good news bout hubby not leaving now let me have more good news on Christmas Eve please Oh please :) I am feeling really confident this time because the timing of BD I made SURE we got it this time I worked SUPER hard ;) and I'm PRAYING this will be it I'm tired of calling my mom crying every single day worried about not getting my eggy :( and my baby that we dearly want :) My two boys keep me going though :) I duno what I'd do without them :) they are my angels :) So we BD'd and I stood on my head again for 10 minutes LMAO so if I get my eggy my advice from here on out to women is STAND ON YOUR HEAD IT WORKED FOR ME :) lol and PRESEED :)


----------



## Kiki0522

That is great news Andrea!!! 

So last month I only had a 2 day period.. This month same thing. It's already over. Is that okay? I think i mentioned this before but I was on the depo injection for 3 years, got my last one in April, it wore off in July, had irregular bleeding and finally regulated in October. My AF is 27 days apart so it's regular but only 2 days of AF. I don't know if that is a problem? I know the shot suppresses progesterone and my temps are lower than normal so i'm guessing I don't have enough progesterone. My biggest fear is if i'm really ovulating.. But i think I am because my temps are higher in the 2nd part of the cycle after O than they are before so that means I am right? 
I just started taking maca root. it's an herbal supplement to help regulate hormones without putting more hormones into my body. So i hope it helps!!! 

I hope everyone is doing well!!
:dust:


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, your chart from last cycle definitely looks like you ovulated. Not sure about the 2 day period...was it heavy both days? Some people just bleed longer or shorter than others, I guess. Try putting progesterone cream on. My sister-in-law is a mid-wife, and she suggested it to me. It's natural, and can't hurt, only help. I put it on from cd 14-28, no matter when I o or bleed. She said it may take a few cycles to work its way into my system, but it'll help. I put a 1/4 tsp on a fleshy part of my body (abs, arms, etc.) twice a day, and bought it at GNC.


----------



## mummyApril

AF due 24th dec am 9 dpo (i ovulate early every month) and feeling somewhat pregnant could be in my mind (which i get alot since trying) but really hoping this is it what a fabulous xmas pressie this will be, feeling nauseas as writing this :) wishing you all the luck :)


----------



## sma1588

andrea- yay it seems like you have alot to look foward to this x mas! im so happy for you!!!!!!!!! 



asfm- my nipples r still really sore, i was still cramping on both sides yesterday but its all gone now. we BD the night before so even if theres a tiny chance i O'd yesterday we still got it. still dont know what day it was that i actually O'd so we played it safe although my cervix was most open on cd 12/13 so i think it was that time


----------



## hopeful4bfp

We bd'd again last night (awesome again :winkwink: )and I really hope we caught that egg we only bd on the 4 9 and 10 (i o'd the 10) so who knows. If I don't get my bfp this month and dh gets his promotion I'm gonna seriously bug him about actively ttc. But I'm feeling super excited about this cycle, our own predictor andrea says she's got a feeling about me and I'm paying that she's right again.

Andrea I just have to ask..... Were you clothed when you were standing on your head cause I got a funny visual with that statement lol....i really hope we do get to be bump buddies it would be awesome.... 


Well here's to the 2ww (again) :wine:


:dust: to us all


----------



## loveinbinary

Annie- Maybe actually trying is freaking him out, men seem to get like that. Perhaps you should leave the idea alone for a bit and see what happens. He may not want to try but be willing to NTNP? If he isn't pulling out then maybe he is just more comfortable NTNP than he is actually ttc. It seems a lot of men are like that, they are NTNP while their oh takes over on ttc. That's how it was with my oh, he was NTNP and I was the one ttc. That's how it was with oh and I. He wasn't ready to try so we were NTNP, but I was the one TTC lol. Just don't pressure him otherwise he may start trying to prevent it from happening instead of letting what happens happen. 

Swepa- I'm so sorry to hear you are having suck a rough time with oh. It's so easy to forget the romance after you've been together so long, everything just becomes routine and you lose sight of what brought you together. Just because you are having troubles conceiving doesn't mean your relationship is ruined. Perhaps you are just trying to hard with only one goal in mind? A friend of mine on here was having problems conceiving so she took a month off to clear her head and enjoy time with her oh. She bd'd only once that month and got her bfp. Maybe you should stop trying as hard at you and just enjoy your oh, bd as often as you want without worrying about catching the egg. Plan a romantic dinner at a place you used to love or spend a night in just watching movies and cuddling. This past cycle all I did was bd almost everyday. I wasn't expecting a bfp at all, actually I was certain af would show. I'm so sorry you are having a rough time, but know we are here for you and my fingers are so tightly crossed for your bfp. 

Antigone- WELCOME!! It's always nice to see new faces! It would be the best Christmas gift ever to get a bfp and I really hope that is what Santa is bringing you this year. You'll absolutely love the ladies here, they are the best support. 

Rorysmom- I'm sorry things have been so stressful for you, I can't even imagine what that's like. I'm hoping your af shows soon so you can begin ttc and get that lovely bfp very soon. 

Andrea!!! That is WONDERFUL new!!! I'm so happy for you!! Now things can go a lot smoother since you won't have to worry about running out of time. Fx'd that this is what gets you your bfp!!!

Dee- I noticed your ticker is now at 6 weeks? Farther along than you thought? Puts you really close to me!

MummyApril- Welcome! You'll love it here. 6+3 and I still can't leave lol. Fx'd for your Christmas bfp!!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello !

Im just here, sittin at CD 14 and no positive opks yet. My OH is totally in on everything now, told him about this site even. It was him NTNP and me majorly TTC and stressing and feeling alone and sneaking around. But feels good that he knows it all and now asks did you take your test thingy today? Each day to know if im ovulating. Lol. Cute. Still not ovulating but I do usually CD 16 or 17 so im ok yet. These new tests are strange cuz they dont show the pale lines like my others did so im excited to just see the 2 dark lines maybe itll be easier to pinpoint Ovulation with these. 

Hope you are all doing well and lets have some more Bfps. Hang in there ladies, its hard, it sucks, but will hopefully be worth it soon. Happy day ya'll. 
Oh, and off subject of TTC. We are like so snowed in it isnt funny. I see a car stuck in front of my house every 3 minutes. We have tickets to Disney on Ice tonight and cant even go because no one can drive. UGH!! Minnesota I tell ya. Its rough. Dont move here!


----------



## mummyApril

loveinbinary thankyou :) and congratulations :D


----------



## ready4baby

Haha, nypage, Minnesota does suck! I was talking to my sister out there this morning and she said it feels like they're living in the north pole! Yikes...hope you dig out soon. 

I'm on CD Idon'tevenwanttoknowwhat. Still waiting to O, despite what FF thinks. I hate hate possibly having pcos and not knowing when I might finally O. FX that I actually do this month--how do you cope, Mrs?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls :) I've been at work all day it feels! I'm tired but here ;) and lmfaoooooooooo you wanna know the truth bout me standing on me head :D lol no clothes LMFAOOooo I'm red as a tomato right now! Anyways YES I gots a good feeling about a few girls this time :) I just hope it really really happens :) trying not to bite off more than I can chew by telling them  but some I have LOL.....Anyways MY SONS ARE CRANKY AS ALL GET OUT!!! I will be back later :) GL everyone on the BD'ing this time around!


----------



## sma1588

well andrea i hope im one of the ones u have a good feeling about. im actually feeling pretty good about this time. first time on clomid and i actually got a +OPK and now sore nipples so i hope that means im good to go this month!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hope you and I both get one :) I dont feel so confident really about myself other than BDing when I realized my cervix was READY lol.....I'm praying his swimmers get up there fast....I really really PRAY its all our TIMES :) I am so excited! ---and yes darling :) I have a great feeling about you getting yours :) very soon ;) especially now with Clomid's help :) Keep me informed on ya....I'm totally trying not to get my hopes up but I so wanna LOL


----------



## sma1588

yay!!! yes i hope we both get our bfps to that would be great! i hope ure hubby has some fast and smart swimmers lol im trying so hard not to get my hopes up but at the same time this is the first month anything has been different and we BD alot (every other day). at the same time i will be happy to know the clomid is working and will do more as needed....i will be letting everybody know when i get my bfp so im sure u will c it on a few threads lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I totally understand ;) This is our first month trying PRESEED....lets hope it really really works :) LOL I have heard the greatest things of it working the first month :) so I PRAY this is it but still not gonna get my hopes up :)


----------



## sma1588

well lets hope we get 1st timmers luck. ure preseed and my clomid i hope we find some kind of luck lol. if only we could fast foword time and see whats going on


----------



## Kiki0522

rosababy said:


> Kiki, your chart from last cycle definitely looks like you ovulated. Not sure about the 2 day period...was it heavy both days? Some people just bleed longer or shorter than others, I guess. Try putting progesterone cream on. My sister-in-law is a mid-wife, and she suggested it to me. It's natural, and can't hurt, only help. I put it on from cd 14-28, no matter when I o or bleed. She said it may take a few cycles to work its way into my system, but it'll help. I put a 1/4 tsp on a fleshy part of my body (abs, arms, etc.) twice a day, and bought it at GNC.


Thank you for the advice Rosa! I appreciate it! I think by my chart I have ovulated too. It was like a medium flow, it got heavy the first night into the next morning and then lightened up a bit. They are just shorter than what I am used too. Mine are usually 4-5. But maybe that depo injection I was on messed them up a bit. But at least they are regular. I get it every 27 days. Just hoping that's okay. I will check out the cream too. Thanks again! :)


----------



## annie00

hey ladies how is everyone?

Lovein--- Well he pulls out when he wonts he said when he feels like cuming in me he will.. so im not pushing the issue.. lets just hope it works out fine ... 

everyone---- well af still anit got me yet... i was due on the 8th and she hasnt arrived i was spotting for 4 days before the 8th but then stopped no cramping are anything.. i tested thurs night bfn.. if i dont get her by mon i guess im gonna test again.. i really dont have any symptoms though just a pimple by my mouth an thats about it..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Annie----do you think AF is late because you are really stressed? Sometimes that could happen to :( I really hope everything will work itself out :( I'm so sorry. Well I think I O'd yesterday but I may be wrong normally my temps shoot up the day after O and well my temp is the exact same as yesterday NOW IM CONFUSED hmmm lol


----------



## Deethehippy

loveinbinary said:


> Annie- Maybe actually trying is freaking him out, men seem to get like that. Perhaps you should leave the idea alone for a bit and see what happens. He may not want to try but be willing to NTNP? If he isn't pulling out then maybe he is just more comfortable NTNP than he is actually ttc. It seems a lot of men are like that, they are NTNP while their oh takes over on ttc. That's how it was with my oh, he was NTNP and I was the one ttc. That's how it was with oh and I. He wasn't ready to try so we were NTNP, but I was the one TTC lol. Just don't pressure him otherwise he may start trying to prevent it from happening instead of letting what happens happen.
> 
> Swepa- I'm so sorry to hear you are having suck a rough time with oh. It's so easy to forget the romance after you've been together so long, everything just becomes routine and you lose sight of what brought you together. Just because you are having troubles conceiving doesn't mean your relationship is ruined. Perhaps you are just trying to hard with only one goal in mind? A friend of mine on here was having problems conceiving so she took a month off to clear her head and enjoy time with her oh. She bd'd only once that month and got her bfp. Maybe you should stop trying as hard at you and just enjoy your oh, bd as often as you want without worrying about catching the egg. Plan a romantic dinner at a place you used to love or spend a night in just watching movies and cuddling. This past cycle all I did was bd almost everyday. I wasn't expecting a bfp at all, actually I was certain af would show. I'm so sorry you are having a rough time, but know we are here for you and my fingers are so tightly crossed for your bfp.
> 
> Antigone- WELCOME!! It's always nice to see new faces! It would be the best Christmas gift ever to get a bfp and I really hope that is what Santa is bringing you this year. You'll absolutely love the ladies here, they are the best support.
> 
> Rorysmom- I'm sorry things have been so stressful for you, I can't even imagine what that's like. I'm hoping your af shows soon so you can begin ttc and get that lovely bfp very soon.
> 
> Andrea!!! That is WONDERFUL new!!! I'm so happy for you!! Now things can go a lot smoother since you won't have to worry about running out of time. Fx'd that this is what gets you your bfp!!!
> 
> Dee- I noticed your ticker is now at 6 weeks? Farther along than you thought? Puts you really close to me!
> 
> MummyApril- Welcome! You'll love it here. 6+3 and I still can't leave lol. Fx'd for your Christmas bfp!!

I'm not sure my ticker is right Loveinbinary, it based it on a 28 day 'normal' cycle i think and mine were more like 33 days. Also i have no clue when i ovulated as i do not chart, all i know is that we BD'd only twice this cycle on the 13th and the 20th November LOL So i could be 5 1/2 or 6 1/2 weeks but i personally think the first :) Guess i may know more at the dating scan.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies, sorry I havent been around in the last couple of days. Decided I needed a little break during AF. She is now on her way out, so time to start BDing! Yeah! I have decided to give one more month of just BDing and hoping for the best a chance before I start temping and such. I need to definitely be more relaxed about it this time around. I will not test at all until AF is due. I should Ov the week of Christmas, so that will be fun! I'll be back later to catch up!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Andrea if that is what gets you your bfp I may take to walking on my hands (naked) for hours after, no need to be embarrassed... I never thought I would be checking my cm or cp that's for sure and was incredible embarrassed about it (my mother taught me that touching yourself makes you a pervert).... 

I've just really stated checking my cp at the end of last cycle so I'm still trying to figure everything out I know that I o'd the 10 and my cervix was very soft and high and now its still high but hard . Is that normal?

Any who hope everybody has a fabulous day : dust: to all


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone
:rofl: laughing out loud re standing on your head, Andrea!! That's impressive!! We DTD the last night and straight afterwards I badly wanted to pee and was in absolute agony for about 30 mins holding it, I couldn't imagine standing on my head at the same time! 

I got a peak reading on the CBFM today so am really excited!! We've BD-d 4 times this week so far so hopefully there'll be some spermies waiting for that egg. We're going to BD tonight and tomorrow again to be sure (and then keep it going 2-3 times a week after that, because that's what the FS said)

Hopeful - I don't know much about cp so can't help you with that one

Brandy - O-ing around Xmas, imagine how special it would be if your future baby was conceived at Xmas!! 

My AF was due Dec 23rd but because my O was a few days late I think it would now be about 26th Dec. So, I definitely could test on Xmas day. All I want for Xmas is a BFP!!!!!!

Hi to everyone else, good luck catching those eggs for those Xmas BFPs!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## loveinbinary

Nypage- Its great that your oh is in on everything and so supportive. If only the rest of us ladies could be so lucky. He sounds like a wonderful man and I'm sure he'll make a lovely father. My fingers are crossed that you ov really soon. Just think, with all that snow you're forced to stay in and bd lol. It's why winter is the most common conception season. The weather is telling you to get to it lol. I can't wait to see your bfp!!

Andrea- I'm feeling pretty good about you this month. Now that you don't have to worry about oh being deployed I'm sure your bfp is going to jump out at you! 

Sma- I hear clomid works really well so I'm sure you've got a wonderful chance this month. New symptoms could be a good sign that it's doing it's job and making you super fertile. I really hope you're one of the lucky ones to get a quick bfp!

Kiki- I wouldn't worry too much about how short af is. The good news is you are in fact getting af and it's coming regularly. A lot of the time any form of chemical contraceptive messes up the cycle completely which makes ttc difficult. Coming off the pill I never knee exactly when to expect af, I just kind of guessed based on average. Hopefully your being regular so quickly is a sign that your bfp is right around the cornor!

Annie- all hope isn't lost!! If he still wants to cum in you sometimes then you could still easily get pregnant. This kind of puts you in the ntnp category. Maybe the 4 days of spotting was af just really light? Our bodies do really strange things sometimes and maybe your body is having a fluke cycle? I really hope it gets worked out soon. I know how frustrating it can be. 

Dee- at leas you have some sort of idea when you ov'd. I bd'd my whole cycle so I have no idea. Have a scan Wednesday so I guess I'll find out lol!

Brandy- it's nice to see you back!! Make like rabbits till you get your bfp lol. 

I hope everyone is well today. I'm feelig about the same. Nauseous, tired, moody and bloated. I'm burping a lot this morning and it tastes absolutely vile. I just want to curl up in bed. I almost cried this morning leaving the house. Oh has the day off and I just wanted to stay with him instead of coming to work. It was pathetic really. Plus I'm stuck at work with someone I absolutely hate. He's just rude and insulting all the time. Can't wait for the day to end so I can have the next two days off.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Love- I hope it is my month! We had some awesome BD sessions and and after one I said to OH- btw, my "stick thingy" was not positive today so that was all for fun. He said- darn, that woulda been a good one! Hahaha. Hes still clueless and cute about it all but also knows a ton about it all medically since he's got a major in physiology. So he thinks the every other day is best for the production and quality of sperm. Not that I expect him to hold back if the time calls for it! Hope you're work day is going ok. I hear you on bding during the snow storm. We actually did venture out into it- not the smartest idea but hey, i've lived here 29 years now, i can handle it:) 

I thought you guys were joking about the standing on head! haha. I think my OH would draw the line there with that! Hope it works out for you cuz thats dedication!

Hello everyone and hope you all are ok today!


----------



## Deethehippy

I changed my ticker to what i think is probably more accurate :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Deethehippy said:


> Ladies, i finally decided to test as still no AF on day 39 of usually about 33, i did 2 tests (pics in tests thread) and they are both BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!
> I cannot stop shaking !!! i was sooooooooooo sure AF was coming as i am crampy...........oh my god!!!!!

OMG i can't believe i missed this ! Congrats hunnie! please come join us in the August Beached Whales section!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you :) I will come and check it out :flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks everyone :) My weird chart is kinda getting my hopes a little higher than they should :) Normally the day after I O my temps fly up the following day...well they are the same and I can't quite understand why so I'm gonna add a new thread for anyone who would know to let me know :) ASAP :) lol


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies... 

Andrea- im not sure about ur temps bc i havent evver temp so i cant help u there..

I am not stressing out of it im just like whatever now lol..

There is no way that was my period bc it was fresh blood for one and number two it wasnt even heavier enough to wear a pad are tampon just when i wiped i saw brown stuff... 

so im assumming im out bc i tested day of missed period and it was neg.. I mean maybe if i was having sympothoms i would say im preg but im not.. so that worries me..


----------



## annie00

soounds good andrea let us no what u find out.. :) :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Nypage- lol "that would have been a good one". At least your oh is committed to the every other day stategy. I definitely sounds like you are having a better cycle. Maybe you should get snowed in more often lol. I've wanted to venture out into the snow but I know I would spend hours regretting it afterwards. I have a good feeling about this month especially with you getting in as much bd as you are.


----------



## Kiki0522

Love - Thank you for your encouraging words. It definitely made me feel better. I know it can be so hard after coming off birth control and I was afraid I wouldn't even have a cycle until next year sometime. That is what my dr. told me. So I am thankful for my cycle already being so regular.

Brandy - Looks like we are Oing on the same day! :laugh2: Give or take a day or so of course. But we are right on track! Fx'd for our New years babies!! 

Andrea - Are you sure you O'd? Maybe it will be in a day or so?

How are all you lovely ladies today? DH & I are having a quiet day at home. It's a yucky day outside. He already has a BDing plan in action for us this month, haha! He's so funny.

:dust:


----------



## loveinbinary

Annie- if it was only brow blood then there is still a chance you could be pregnant. I've read a lot of women experence brown spotting, sometimes even pink or red, around the time their af is due and come to find out later that they are pregnant. I tested bfn the day af was due. How many days late are you? Last month I was 12 days late for no reason at all. Maybe your cycle is just off this month, though my fingers are crossed for a surprise bfp instead.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

For the past 8 months I've always O'd on the same day.....My temp dropped on the right day just didn't go back up on the following day. I'm sure I had to have O'd yesterday my only positive OPK was on the morning of CD 10 today is morning of CD13...I'm sure I O'd according to FF it says from day 10-12 would be my O day....so I doubt it would be weird and change....I've got no clue. My bb's are sore as they normally are the day after O so maybe I o'd and my temp just hasnt went back up for some weird reason! No clue :(


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- I'm glad I could make you feel better. It's wonderful that your body sorted itself out so quickly. You are 10 steps ahead of most ladies coming off of depo. I'm certain this means things are going well. Just bd like bunnies and I'm betting you get your bfp!


----------



## Kiki0522

Andrea - I'm not sure. My only guess would be that your body was gearing up to ovulate and it got delayed. Stress can do that. I would keep BDing until your temp shoots up and that way you know you have your bases covered!

Love - We are planning on every other day until a couple days before O, then we will every day, and then back to every other well into the 2ww so just incase O comes late! :)
How are you feeling???


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Me and hubby are making a joke it must be I dropped an egg one day an another egg the next day sooooo LOL it was a joke though I know thats LIKELY IMPOSSIBLE but its a good fun joke ;)..............I can't wait til all the testing begins for all of us and Christmas ehhh gonna be an awesome next couple weeks for us all :) Lord PLEASE let us all have a wonderful Christmas gift.....I got an early one and I cry everytime I think of how blessed I am.....DH was 99% getting deployed....after long nights of worry and crying I'm glad that 1% chance of him not going HAPPENED....that made my whole week so much better. I pray that having much less stress will cause my BFP to happen :) and all of yours tooooo of course :) I can't wait !!!


----------



## nypage1981

Im confused help-

If anyone uses opk strips that you dip in cup and theres 2 lines i am confused. Took it today at CD 15 and still only the test line. So does it mean these only show 2 lines when im ovulating? I used a diff brand before that had 2 lines my whole cycle so im worried that im not ovulating now.:(


----------



## annie00

im 4 days late as of today.. i really dont think im preg bc i dont have any symptoms no sore boobs no nausea nothing...

im to the point where i either need to start are get a bfp....

i dont care im not stressing about it but today i did notice when i wipe it wet creamy discharge so we shall see... i dont think im preg


----------



## annie00

andrea u must be so happy.. my dh works out of town as well but only for a few weeks and it kills me having to let him go... :( thats awsome news.. My sister just told me that her husband will be home on the perfect day next week when she can start her clomid.. im like damn bc she already has one kid and she cheated on her hubby like 6 months ago and now they already trying again.. wow.. Sorry just upset bc they get to try again and im probably not


----------



## Starchase

Oh wow Andrea amazing news about dh you must be over the moon way hey time to sit back and relax and let the BFP come to u MWAH xxxxx

Nypage - I used those strips last month don't know if it was the same brand as yours but I dipped them in a cup for 10 seconds, it came up with a faint line beside the test line until it was as dark as the control line a few days later?? Maybe ur ones only show the actual surge rather than the build up do u have enough to keep using them throughout cycle, when would you expect to ovulate, do u have 28 day cycle?

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Annie-----I wouldn't stress about it too much its her and his life....Just enjoy yours and if things don't work out with you guys then maybe it wasn't meant to be :( bless your heart though I can't imagine feeling that "pain" deep down inside and him not really being supportive of you that hurts more than I could ever imagine I'm sure. Hugs and prayers being sent your way!

Star----thanks and I PRAY that its my turn I go to the doctor tomorrow I'm going to explain my spotting throughout my whole cycles. I hate going to a new doctor but maybe just maybe they will do more testing ;) I PRAY I get some sort of answers I just wanna know WHY its taking so long to get pregnant! I'll be PRAYING its ALL OUR MONTHS I am sooooo tired of TTC after this month I feel like I'm down the point I give up completely I am so tired of it all :(


----------



## Starchase

I know how u feel honey, I was stupid thinking it wud be easy didn't even try for my wee man I was one of these annoying women who found out at 8 weeks!!! Now I need to find out the day of ovulation never mind fertilisation ha ha we are never happy are we..,.

I want this so bad I really do another 3x pregnancy announcements today for me so happy for them but gutted for me :) silly really I know..

Sometimes a new dr is just what u need, I just got faint line on OPK so hopefully i'm gonna ovulate again this month hope so xxxxxxx


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- sounds like you got a great plan. I have a feeling you'll get your bfp this month. That's how I got my bfp so I'm so hopeful that you will get yours. I'm feeling less nauseous than I was earlier but still lightheaded. I can wait to go home. Only two more hours here at work. I think what I hate most about being pregnant is feeling so emotional. 

Andrea- it's not as uncommon as you think to release two eggs. There are plenty of fraternal twins so it could be possible that you released two eggs this cycle. I would absolutely love girl/boy twins. I can't wait for you to start testing, I'm sure your bfp will come easily now that you have been relieved of a great stress. I've been meaning to ask, since you seem to be so good at predicting bfps maybe you have an idea what gender little bub is. Any guesses?

Nypage- I wouldn't worry too much. The month I used opks mine were stark white until my surge then went back to being stark white again. I assumed that's how they were supposed to work. Try not to worry too much. Soon you'll get our pos and bd like tomorrow will never come lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Lol thanks Love! Guess diff brands do it differently and i cant wait to see the surge! 

Star- ive got about 32 day cycle and only have witnessed my ovulation, or surge, once two months ago was on CD 17. So im going off of that. Im CD 15 so have a day or two. Hope it starts showing a little line at least to get me ready and BDing! Ive got plenty now to keep doing them. My old ones had pink handles on the little strip and these green- what color are yours? We may surge the same time if you are waiting for yours also, you using them this month? 

Andrea- let us know what the docs say! Didnt you have a bunch of positive hpts not too long ago? Maybe you've spotted due to a chemical or an early MC? Idk at all but was just wondering if maybe that was it. I sure hope the docs say something other than recommend you go on the pill a couple months. They do that a lot to regulate spotting. 

Love- I am trying to not worry but the only thing I couldnt deal with is NOT ovulating! ahhhh!! But i do feel the slight crampiness so hopin for Pos opk in the day or two. Think of a nice nap when you get home! Enjoy the fact that you have no little ones around cuz for your second child its not as easy to be lazy with the pregnancy!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Im confused help-
> 
> If anyone uses opk strips that you dip in cup and theres 2 lines i am confused. Took it today at CD 15 and still only the test line. So does it mean these only show 2 lines when im ovulating? I used a diff brand before that had 2 lines my whole cycle so im worried that im not ovulating now.:(

What brand are your opks? I use First Response, and I know you can either hold it in your stream, or dip it in the cup. Could have been a bum stick...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well here it is I think my temps are just WACKY as can be Positive OPK on CD10 and Positive on CD13 ??? CONFUSED?
 



Attached Files:







OPKSFINALLY.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## rosababy

AndreaFlorida said:


> Well here it is I think my temps are just WACKY as can be Positive OPK on CD10 and Positive on CD13 ??? CONFUSED?

It looks like the bottom one is the positive one. Sometimes, I have an almost positive, then nothing, then a definitely positive one a day later. I never had any luck with this brand of opks, so I'm glad you're getting some positives! What cd are you on now?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I always get positives I threw out my CD 10 one unfortunately :( but it was just like the one today the bottom is CD 13....STRANGE how I went completely to nothing then positive again :D weird :) These are CD11-CD13 
CD11 am an pm
CD12 am an pm
CD13 am an pm ;)

I am CD 13 my ticker is correct ;)
SO Will my luteal phase be 13 from now....if so my cycle won't be my normal 25 day it'll be 26 days this time...>WEIRD :)


----------



## rosababy

Okay, ladies. Who's testing this week? I MIGHT be testing on Friday. It'll be 12 dpo, and I would like to try to wait until Saturday or Sunday, but we'll see. I might not be able to wait! I'm feeling like this might be it...I have had really sore bb's since I ovulated (I'm 6 dpo right now), and cramps everyday. Not all day, and not bad ones, but definitely something going on. Nothing that I would take pain meds for, but definitely noticeable, and it's never happened before. I think I'm symptom spotting now...at church, I about barfed because the woman next to me had some major perfume on, but my dh couldn't smell it at all.


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- mine are just internet cheapies that you dip a strip in a cup and they give 2 lines. Im thinking this new brand doesnt fade in and out whatsoever which sorta sucks cuz it'll be BAM positive. Least before I could see it get darker and darker til positive. I've done them 4 days now and no positives. Only one a day though....am I to be doing twice a day?


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- mine are just internet cheapies that you dip a strip in a cup and they give 2 lines. Im thinking this new brand doesnt fade in and out whatsoever which sorta sucks cuz it'll be BAM positive. Least before I could see it get darker and darker til positive. I've done them 4 days now and no positives. Only one a day though....am I to be doing twice a day?

DEFINITELY test twice a day. At least. Especially if this brand doesn't fade in or out...sounds like if you miss it, you miss it.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I suggest TWICE a day you seen mine :) LOL


----------



## nypage1981

OK! Thanks for that! I had no clue...so what times? I did mine today arounnd lunch i believe....when do you do the 2 of them?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'd try FMU and 2 pm ;) seems to be best for me


----------



## Deethehippy

AndreaFlorida said:


> Well here it is I think my temps are just WACKY as can be Positive OPK on CD10 and Positive on CD13 ??? CONFUSED?

The last one is definately darkest so i would say today is the day? :)


----------



## Starchase

Andrea did cd10 look the exact same as todays?? wow if it did weird eh.., I'd just go with todays and keep bding lol... poor dh mine will be the same this month again, last month I was sick fed up of the crown jewels ha ha

I have the green ones too they are well cheap got them off amazon they work though I do them once a day about 3 or 4pm as it says ur body can break down LH so the longer its in the urine the weaker the LH for the test so FMU might not be best for you...

Once I get the not quite positive line I sometimes do it at 8pm too just to make sure I don't miss it are they 20mu? 

cramping a good sign are you doing it every second night just now anyway?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Star- mine are 20 miu as well. I wonder if my pink ones i had were less or something so they showed even the tiniest LH in system. 
We are doing every other and when get the pos opk we will just do every night/ morning/ whatever. I dont have a strict regimen, just when we wanna do it:) Im sure he will wanna do it every night during my possible ovulation time. Did you get positive opk yet?


----------



## Starchase

I got a faint mark tonight (I have PCOS so I think I have a higher concentration of LH) but not positive I'll prob get positive on thursday and it will stay pos till wknd... After the hellish time I had last month we are the same just doing it when we wanna otherwise its too stressful to stick to a regime plus TMI... (sorry) my dh gets longer and longer at it so by the time I ovulate I'm sick of it ha ha

xxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

Andrea u are the BEST!!! Thank u so much... How are u doing??

I bought two preg test Thurs.. and i peed on one which was Neg but i wanted to pee on one tom morning with FMU and i cant find it... i must have thrown it away.. :( damnt oh well its not meant to be... 

Andrea ur right.. if DH doesnt eventually come around and it does break us up.. i guess we not meant to be..:(


----------



## annie00

hey im on ebay and i found 12 Wondfo POAS for 2 dollars is that a good brand are should i buy the ones that detect 10 ML og HCG?? any advice


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i hope that you ladies dont mind if i do a little venting/advice seeking on a non-ttc subject....

I work at a personal care home (similar to an assisted living home) which means that a couple took the 2 bedrooms on the bottom floor of their home and rent them out to elderly individuals and then hire me in to take care of them. I have worked for this couple for over 2 years and have just reached my breaking point and want to quit so badly...

What happened is we got a new resident with Huntington about two months ago and I thought everything was going good. Friday i was cleaning his room and took a plant that was on a dinner plate on his floor into another room to be watered and put the plate on his dresser so i could vacuum the floor. When he realized that i placed the empty plate on his dresser, he had a fit got in my face yelling me and calling me an idiot and saying that my parents should have raised me better because he had told my boss that he didnt want anything placed on his furniture, but they never told me that. He started slamming doors and screaming at me so i told him i wasnt gonna talk to him when he was like that and walked out..

today my boss calls me and says that the resident says that im unprofessional and rude and that i lie to him all the time, so i need to work on my professionalism and being more courteous to him. The whole situation got turned on me as my fault cause i should have some how known that i wasnt suppose to put something on his furniture. This is after a long stream of being underpaid and expected to do things that are not in my job description like watching their grandkids and doing there personal cleaning and cooking.

I come in on my days off and work late because they like to guilt trip me into it (its actually starting to affect my relationship) they belittle me and literally put me in tears on an almost daily basis. 

Now my question is i have already decided that im quiting it actually hit the point today where i wanted to cut for the first time in almost 8 years i was so upset and i dont think staying at this job is gonna be good my mental health.... but my bosses are planning to go to Houston for christmas which means i have to stay day and night the 23 24 25 26th.... I would feel really bad to quit and ruin their christmas plans but on the other hand i cant tell you how many times theyve ruined a plan of mine for some reason or another

Just the though of going into work tomorrow is making me sick to my stomach and i dont know what to do... Would it make me a terrible person to quit and leave them hanging or should i suck it p for another couple weeks?

Sorry for the long non-ttc post but this is really bugging me and i just need some outsiders point of view.... Thank you


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I wouldnt take it anymore you deserve better treatment hunny.You have enough on your plate as it is! Sorry I've been at work half the night myself :( I'm totally exhausted and dead tired we just DTD I just took an OPK again and my test line is so dark there is barely any dye left for the control portion....I've NEVER had one so dark in all my life and I'm O'ing two days later than normaly I've got NO CLUE now when AF will be due as I've never O'd late its always been CD 12 :( SO LOST :( blahhhhh....Honestly hurting down there.....I duno why but I'm hoping its a good reason :D lol Goodnight everyone and see you all tomorrow I have an appt at 12:30 I'm NERVOUS but excited at the same time! Also Annie :) I really am praying whatever happens is for the best sweetheart ;) loves an tootles til tomorrow morn!


----------



## Starchase

QUIT QUIT QUIT, u are a total angel no way are u supposed to put up with any of that complete BS... How dare they expect u to sacrifice ur christmas so they can go away and oh what em.... maybe go spend time with their families whilst u slave in their house no no no...

You are owe them nothing and u need to leave, I am sorry for the rant I am truley shocked that this happens I thought slavery was abolished!!! 

You need to leave work and not allow this stress to consume you, its genuinely not worth it 

Bug hugs and kisses 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

MY OPK IS still positive? LOL Strange ;)


----------



## rosababy

Okay, I need some advice. Check out my chart if you have some time (who am I kidding, we're always on this website!) :winkwink:

Is this morning an implantation dip?? I'm 7 dpo...I think I just need some words of encouragement. Low numbers freak me out.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hmmm that is interesting and YES looks like thats what it is at least FX for that being it :) GL sweetheart :) I want all our BFP's NOW PLEASE LOL....I'm totally LOST I always O on CD12 never varies then this month has all been off I've got no clue when AF is gonna get me now or anything else :( so mad LOL
 



Attached Files:







OPKOPKYAYFOROPK.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jules1

ooooh your chart looks like mine! 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31361f
I've been bleeding a bit today though so thinking I might be having a freakishly early period.

Let me know what you think! 

maybe we're both having an implantation dip?? Have you had any spotting? x


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMG You two are gonna be pregger together :) LOL wait....I'll be "right behind ya" LMAO...FX for the both if your spotting DEFINITELY bet your implanting ;) STAY AWAY WITCH -------its way too early for you to get them ;) God bless you two and I'm gonna be saying some super duper prayers for the both of you tonight :D


----------



## jules1

ah thanks Andrea, you've cheered me up :) I just hope that ff didn't get my ovulation day wrong cos this really does feel like AF on her way :( strange cramping down there at the moment though so maybe that's a good sign??

ANd I've just looked at your OPKs, they are some seriously strong lines between CD 12-14 - maybe you're having some sort of multi ovulation???? xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thats what I've been wondering I had a positive on CD 10 to so that freaks me out a bit.....but TWINS do run on both sides strongly :( so we shall see what happens now wont we.....I'm nervous because my O pains are STRONG really really strong on my left side and on the 10th was my right side that hurt so awfully bad......I dont want twins but DH does he's nuts LOL


----------



## rosababy

AndreaFlorida said:


> Hmmm that is interesting and YES looks like thats what it is at least FX for that being it :) GL sweetheart :) I want all our BFP's NOW PLEASE LOL....I'm totally LOST I always O on CD12 never varies then this month has all been off I've got no clue when AF is gonna get me now or anything else :( so mad LOL

Okay, well yesterday and today are definitely positive! Some women just have a longer surge. If you check out the chart gallery on FF, you'll see that sometimes, women plug in that they have days of positives, so I don't think this is abnormal. Get bd'ing just in case!!:thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

jules1 said:


> ooooh your chart looks like mine!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31361f
> I've been bleeding a bit today though so thinking I might be having a freakishly early period.
> 
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> maybe we're both having an implantation dip?? Have you had any spotting? x

Our charts DO like similar! Day 8 is too early for AF. Is it heavy? Is there a chance it could be just spotting? I haven't had any spotting yet, but I have only spotted once in my life, and it was when I ovulated this cycle. I don't expect to spot, actually. What are your other symptoms? And I think the bigger question is, when are you testing?!:happydance:


----------



## loveinbinary

Nypage- I don't think you have to worry about not ov'ing. I know how frustrating it can be. Since the cycle before last was nearly two weeks longer than expected, I was afraid I wasn't going to ov this past cycle. You seem to know your body rather well, so you almost don't need opks. I'm sure you'll ov soon and trap that little egg! I ended up getting suckered into staying for a 10 hour shift instead of the scheduled 8 hours... I was stupid for a agreeing. Why is it that when you agree to go sacrifice your time to stay late and save them from getting out really late they treat you terribly? I could have said no and gone home like I wanted but instead I decided to be really nice and had a coworker just being a prick to me. 

Andrea- To me it looks like the very bottom test is the most positive, the others are close, but not quite as dark. If the one on cd10 really was as dark as the bottom one there could be one of two things going on. 
a) Your body tried to ov but failed to release an egg so it is trying again and hopefully this time released an egg. 
b) Your body has released two eggs making the chance of twins rather high. 

Rosa- Never again will I test before af is at least 3 days late, or at least that is what I'm telling myself now lol. With my mc last year I got my bfp 3 days after af was due (but then again I had no idea I was pregnant lol). I think my body may just be one that takes till after af is late to get a bfp. If you test Friday and its bfn, don't take it too much to heart (though it's very hard not to). It's not over till af shows. 

Startchase- lol about your dh. I know how you feel. Sometimes you just want a quickie and quick is the last thing they can be at that time. Have you tried giving him a head start? If I'm not in the mood for a long and drawn out session I'll use a lot of foreplay, hands, mouth, seems to work pretty well. By the time we actually get to the main act he's prime for quickie. 

Hopeful- First off, do you need the job? If you don't need this job to help pay bills and put food on the table then I would suggest you quit. They treat you terribly, abuse your kindness and ultimately screw you over. I personally wouldn't just say 'I quit' and walk out. Tell them that you feel you can no longer handle working for them and are terribly sorry to have to do this before the holidays but you simply cannot take it anymore. As for the cutting, I know exactly what you are feeling. I started early in my teens and it's a hard thing to let go of. There are some days that I have to muster up all the restraint I possibly can to keep myself from slipping, and sometimes I fail. If your job makes you so unhappy and stressed that you think of cutting again, it is certainly no good. If you enjoy working I would definitely suggest looking for a new job elsewhere, it's what I'm doing (though I don't think anyone will hire me). You shouldn't have to sacrifice all of your holidays and happiness so they can enjoy theirs. You deserve much better than this and they just aren't seeing how valuable you really are. You need a job that will appreciate you for the wonderful person that you are. Good luck hun, I really hope things work out for you.


----------



## Deethehippy

I think you need to keep BDing up for now Andrea! :thumbup:


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies,

I'm on Cd 6 and last night I started spotting dark brown. That's okay right? It just means old blood? My AF was only 2 days then it stopped and then this started but it's very little. Barely anything. I'm guessing because AF has been so short, it's just my body's way of cleaning out. I just started taking Maca root. It's an herbal supplement that is balances out hormones without putting any artificial hormones into your body. I have heard good things! 

How is everyone today??

:dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Morning BNB-
Nothing new here just BDing and waiting for positive OPK. Still not positive as of last night 8 pm. Now, tommorrow was the LATEST i'd expect to O and if still not even getting a pale line???? This is not looking very good. I thought AF was coming around xmas and if thats the case and i've not O'd yet, I have a super duper short LP which is detrimental to the baby making. Maybe the vitamins have screwed me up more than help. I thought I at least had my body figured out...but am mad now. Even if a positive opk does occur, the surge is not that day...so im really really up a creek here. Not lookin like its happening for xmas over here. SIgh. 
Andrea- your opks look so lovely. wish mine did too. Good luck with that! 
Love- how come you are lookin for a new job now? You will probably want to stay home once you have that little babY! 
Guess i'd better go and do my depressingly negative OPK for the morning now. 
Ciao!


----------



## jules1

rosababy said:


> jules1 said:
> 
> 
> ooooh your chart looks like mine!
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31361f
> I've been bleeding a bit today though so thinking I might be having a freakishly early period.
> 
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> maybe we're both having an implantation dip?? Have you had any spotting? x
> 
> Our charts DO like similar! Day 8 is too early for AF. Is it heavy? Is there a chance it could be just spotting? I haven't had any spotting yet, but I have only spotted once in my life, and it was when I ovulated this cycle. I don't expect to spot, actually. What are your other symptoms? And I think the bigger question is, when are you testing?!:happydance:Click to expand...


It's not heavy no, and not particularly consistent either - so it's stop and start a little bit. This does usually happen to me a couple of days before my period, but never this early so who knows!

I am a testing addict I'm afraid so I've already tested today (BFN!) not really surprised given that I'm only 8dpo - and if this is IB then the test wouldn't show up for a couple of days anyway. I just can't help myself!! :wacko: 

Other symptoms are that today I've felt really dizzy all day - and queasy too but I think that might be caused by the dizziness. It's not unusual for me to feel dizzy on CD1 though so it could just be a ridiculously early period. My boobs have been sore too - but again, I get that before period too!

Have you had any symptoms? When will you test? I have everything crossed that my temp goes back up tomorrow!! xx


----------



## Kiki0522

rosababy said:


> Okay, I need some advice. Check out my chart if you have some time (who am I kidding, we're always on this website!) :winkwink:
> 
> Is this morning an implantation dip?? I'm 7 dpo...I think I just need some words of encouragement. Low numbers freak me out.

Your chart is looking great Rosa!!! That sure looks like it could be an implantation dip! And don't worry about low numbers when they are all by themselves. :) Fx'd for you!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey everyone my internet has been down soooo now that I got it fixed off to the doctor I go I'm so nervous DH can't go with me so its me alone but I'm sure it'll all be ok :) Prayers that everything will be (go) just fine ;) Thanks a million :D God bless :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck sweetie - come and tell us how you got on later please? :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

Nypage- I think your opks are convincing you that you haven't or aren't going to ov. It sounds like this one just isn't picking up as well as your other ones, so you may have very well missed the surge on the opk but as long as you are still bd'ing I'm sure you're still in for this month. Just try to relax. Stressing over the opks isn't helping. IF you don't catch the egg this month, you should go back to your old opks since they seem to be more sensitive and make you feel more comfortable. My fingers are tightly crossed for you. Just keep bd'ing away!!
The reason I'm looking for a new job is because I absolutely hate mine, have for a while now. I've been looking for a couple months now but not much is available around here. I was really hoping to be in a new job before getting my bfp, but things just didn't work that way. I would love to stay home with the baby, but I can't stay home forever. I do have to go back to work at some point. I would love to have a better job to go back to. I'm going to be doing some schooling throughout my pregnancy in hopes that I'll find something more satisfying after the baby is here.


----------



## nypage1981

oooh, after my bitching and moaning- i THINK my opk is almost positive or is positive??? Im not totally sure if it is- but its close if not! These new ones sure do sneak up on me without any fading it seems!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> oooh, after my bitching and moaning- i THINK my opk is almost positive or is positive??? Im not totally sure if it is- but its close if not! These new ones sure do sneak up on me without any fading it seems!

Can you post a pic?

Kiki, thank you! I hope my temps sore high tomorrow!!

Jules, symptoms like crazy! Cramps...I NEVER have cramps until AF arrives, and I've had them since I o'd. More like a burning, or pressure. Nothing too bad, but noticeable all day. Sore bb's. Very tired, and seeming like I'm coming down with a cold, but I don't have a cold. Hmm...I'll test on Saturday, I think.


----------



## annie00

Good morning ladies... I'm still laying in bed lol dragging ass I guess... how is everyond doing today? Well I'm 5 days late r 19 dpo Still no sign of AC at all... But the bad news is I don't have any symptoms of being pregnant either.. I wish I could wake up one morning with every symptom... That would be great.. :) 

So I think I'm out BC I have no symptoms .. What yall think?


----------



## loveinbinary

See nypage, I told you everything would be fine. I think you should NEVER use these opks again lol. Come on, let's se it.


----------



## nypage1981

Annie- I think that if you are late, and not feeling symptoms, and getting bfn, it may just be a late AF? Mine was 2 weeks late twice this last year and for no good reason at all. Just shifted my cycle cuz it felt like it i guess....I hope you just O'd late and get the BFP though! 

Love- I am liking these opks better now that I actually see they do work. I thought maybe they were all about as helpful as peeing on construction paper for a bit there but seeing it now...its not positive yet- now that it dried its close though. I can try to do the picture but not so interesting! I realized though that im really not late ovulating and that im CD 16 and CD 17 is usually my surge (twice in my life is usually for me here, lol). So im right on track...if im close right now, when should I be surging, and when should I be O'ing? 
I work allllll week so most likely will not be able to come on here at all this week to let you all know, but just trust that im surging and DTD plenty! I've got today to obsess over BNB all day though:) Sucks cuz I cant do OPKs at work so hope I catch the surge tonight. 
Another question- when do you all consider DPO1- when you get your surge, or the day after? Cuz technically the day that the lines on OPK show surge, doesnt really mean thats when you are ovulating.....confusing.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey everyone,

AF is finally gone so we are going to start BDing tonight! Hubby is really looking forward to it! Lol! 

Hahaha! OMG! I was just typing this out and DH looked at the screen and asked, "What does AF stand for" I said "Aunt Flow". Then he asked what BDing stands for and I told him to guess, and he said, "Black Dong"?!?!? Hahaha! MEN!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Star- its funny you mentioned slavery cause my dh says that all the time when it comes to my job..... My boss say my job description is "whatever it takes" so that means that whatever they tell me I have to do I'm not allowed breaks or a lunch my shortest shift is 10 hours and I don't get paid time and a half for overtime. I have called in 5 times in 2.5 years yet they won't give me a raise because they can't afford it but they just got a yorky that eats the really expensive refrigerated food and has several sweaters and clothes that she buys on a daily basis. When I complained my boss threatened my job saying that there were a lot of people looking for jobs and I could be replaced. Is so frustrating


Love- I don't really know if I need the job or not my dh got an advance on his last check so we don't know if they are gonna take it all out at once our over a couple checks. If they take it all out we will be a couple hundred short (like only 200) but if they don't then we will have more than enough. I have found that when I get in that frame of mind where I feel the urge to cut, I get a tattoo as I'm sitting in the chair I work out my situation while releasing all the pent up emotions thru the pain and when its done I'm in a better place and have a physical reminder that I got thru it and that things will always get better. Note I don't have lots of tattoos I have 3 one read for my grandmother who raised me who died in 05 one was for my late fiance who died in my arms while we were sleeping and the 3rd was after I lost a close friend who was like family. I don't get to that point very often and it takes a lot to push me there that's why I'm worried about staying at this job. I think what's gonna happen is I'm gonna sick threw it until the first of jan and see what happens with dh check....


THANK ALL OF Y'ALL SOO MUCH YOU HAVE ALL MADE ME FEEL 1000000000% BETTER

Again sorry for the long non ttc post

Goodluck everybody :dust:


----------



## annie00

Well i just called my Family Dr. she been my dr forever and she gives me all my paps.. i called her to see if they can do something to make my periods regular and they want to but me on BC i said no thats why im like this.. So i dont know if im gonna go are not she is gonna wanna put me on MET FORM MEN>>> lol dunno y


----------



## loveinbinary

Nypage- Well as long as you like these then I guess that's all that matters. Why can't you take them at work? Just stick them in your purse and take it to the bathroom with you. I've taken many pregnancy tests and opks at work, even oh's work lol. I'm really hoping this is your month!! I need you as a bump buddy!!

Brandy- black dong? lol men can be most amusing. Just tell him not to worry about the terms you use on here, he has more important things to concentrate on, like daily sperm injections to make sure that egg has no chance of getting out unfertilized lol. 

Hopeful- If you are going to stick with your job for a little longer I would start looking right away so that you can leave once you have something better lined up for you. You really deserve better than this. I have an addiction to tattoos and piercings, for the reason of the pain. I'm glad you feel better, that's what we are here for, ttc or otherwise. Good luck with the whole situation and I really hope things work out for the best because you deserve it.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've been to the doctor and got the biggest brightest smile on my face :) its a long drug out story but my thyroid is getting checked and I'm being referred to a FS :) woot woot :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Congrats on the good news Andrea!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The doctor JOKINGLY said watch you be pregnant by the time I can get you in to her in a few weeks....I was like I HOPE SO! Shes an OB/GYN and FS :) is her speacialty :D woot woot :D so excited!!!!!! 

I'm getting thyroid checked for abnormalities tomorrow I'm nervous then I get my female stuff checked for my levels :) progesterone etc. when I go to the GYNO :) I can't wait :D this is exciting IM GETTING SOMEWHERE FINALLY :D

Latest OPK is EVEN DARKER? I'm CONFUSED :)
 



Attached Files:







OPKSBEST.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## annie00

i think the dr will want to put me on metformen... Does that make u ovulate?


----------



## ready4baby

I think metformin is related to controlling insulin levels. Why do you think she'll put you on that annie?


----------



## Starchase

Oh honey u don't need to apologise, thats what we are here for its actually refreshing for me when we don't talk ttc because we can help with actual problems but ttc we are all here trying our best and yes we do provide amazing advice and support but we cant do anything proactively to get those BFP's for everyone (wish we could) but its nice to feel helpful other than a loser lol...,

Andrea I have positives for 3-4 days I was told last month when I questioned which one then made me 1DPO and was told the moment your line became non-positive was DPO which does actually make sense so if I ovulate later I should expect my own AF 14DPO so my AF is not actually late at all but if I took DPO on the 1st positive then I'd be 3-4 days late and well excited about BFP and well it was never actually gonna happen as I am genuinely like clockwork.. It can be so important to get it right for your mentality lol.. I have decided now though that I am no longer testing until AF is a week late, I am a renowned POAS addict but last month I ended up with the weird BFP's which resulted in the chemical pg so I've decided that a BFP is a BFP and there are no inbetweeners anymore 

No more standing on a stool up at the light or opening the case to see if its under the glass it should just be dark and proud if its gonna stay for 9 months :)

Loveinbinary - that made me laugh so much I even shouted on DH and read it out to him he just smirked and sad way hey BJ for me!!! Cheek of it ha ha, as stupid as this sounds I never even thought about foreplay ever bit counts was my attitude but not anymore not gonna gruel the long sessions anymore lol 

NYpage - whoo hoo positive OPK's nothing better when u see the line even when its not quite there the presence is amazing, I think I answered one of ur qu's in andreas bit above sorry was on a roll/rant lol

Annie the stress of ttc completely mucks up my AF try not to drive urself insane over it, it will happen when its meant to as my man says the man upstairs will decide

big hugs to everyone
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

They said I'd probably get Clomid in the end :D


----------



## AndreaFlorida

MY opk is so dark there is almost NO control line LOL I'm BIG TIME OVULATING :D


----------



## Starchase

AndreaFlorida said:


> The doctor JOKINGLY said watch you be pregnant by the time I can get you in to her in a few weeks....I was like I HOPE SO! Shes an OB/GYN and FS :) is her speacialty :D woot woot :D so excited!!!!!!
> 
> I'm getting thyroid checked for abnormalities tomorrow I'm nervous then I get my female stuff checked for my levels :) progesterone etc. when I go to the GYNO :) I can't wait :D this is exciting IM GETTING SOMEWHERE FINALLY :D
> 
> Latest OPK is EVEN DARKER? I'm CONFUSED :)

Yeah... :happydance::happydance: missed this with my big type athon... so chuffed glad ur getting somewhere and that she genuinely listened to u

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie00

bc she wanted to put me on it in april... i read up on it that is used for people with PCOS... i dont have that not that i no of... i dont know if i should go are not..


----------



## annie00

andrea go baby dance.. hurry up :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

We did this morning at 1 am ;) so I shall again tonight :D just to make sure and I'm done BD lol we did it all around the 10-12 thinking thats when I'd O but damn my body was dumb and said well its month 8 lets freak her out an change things on her soooo I O'd later and we still are doing the baby dance LMAO


----------



## annie00

good deal.. i hope u catch that damn sneaky egg... lmao.


----------



## Starchase

Oh Andrea they do say after what we went through last month that u end up super fertile the next cycle fx'd for us both hope I get as dark a line as urs xxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Glad you had a good result at the doctors Andrea :) I bet you will be pregnant like they said by the time you see the specialist FX :)


----------



## Starchase

How u feeling today Dee?

xx


----------



## annie00

well im gone eat .. i tried researching metformen and i cant find anything on it that it makes u ovulate it says it helps but im not sure ill talk to her when i go..


----------



## ready4baby

Annie, I've never regretted learning more from a doc about my body or my cycle. If you have the opportunity to get checked out, I would. I may have pcos myself and I know metformin is a possible solution to control insulin & therefore hormone levels....which is a good thing!


----------



## annie00

yea i no im gonna go .. im leaving tonight to go visit my mom.. so ill be bak on thurs night..


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Star- So the few days they are dark opks mean you are Oing one of those days, then the day its paler, you are done. Makes sense! Hope mine's pos soon. 

Love- I hafta pee in a little cup, dip a stick, set it down, and wait. Not something I really can do at work...unless on lunch i spose no one would really notice im gone for so long then. I havent told my workers im TTC because they like to ask daily about my life and im not so interested in being asked daily "so, pregnant yet? "

Not that I need to now cuz I know its not pos yet, but I couldnt post a pic of my opks....it kept saying my file failed? Idk whats up with that....

Ive heard of metformin helping with infertility... but seems you should be tested for PCOS before you do that...

Anyone testing soon??? I wanna see someone get a BFP its been a while!


----------



## annie00

my dr is ********.. She didnt even give me a pap before she put me on BC along time ago.. she is ********.. lol


----------



## annie00

that spells re tar d lol... by the way...


----------



## rosababy

annie00 said:


> Good morning ladies... I'm still laying in bed lol dragging ass I guess... how is everyond doing today? Well I'm 5 days late r 19 dpo Still no sign of AC at all... But the bad news is I don't have any symptoms of being pregnant either.. I wish I could wake up one morning with every symptom... That would be great.. :)
> 
> So I think I'm out BC I have no symptoms .. What yall think?

Some women feel nothing when they're pregnant, and have NO symptoms. Don't count yourself out until AF comes! Have you tested? Do you temp?


----------



## sma1588

AndreaFlorida said:


> The doctor JOKINGLY said watch you be pregnant by the time I can get you in to her in a few weeks....I was like I HOPE SO! Shes an OB/GYN and FS :) is her speacialty :D woot woot :D so excited!!!!!!
> 
> I'm getting thyroid checked for abnormalities tomorrow I'm nervous then I get my female stuff checked for my levels :) progesterone etc. when I go to the GYNO :) I can't wait :D this is exciting IM GETTING SOMEWHERE FINALLY :D
> 
> Latest OPK is EVEN DARKER? I'm CONFUSED :)

thats the same thing my gyn said. he said he bets as soon as i show up at the door(FS) i will be pregnant. everytime i talk to him on the phone he says "good luck getting pregnan"t and i say "ya if it will ever happen" ... anyways it looks like your opks are getting darker as the day goes on. i bet u will end up ovulating either 2 night or 2morrow night. but from what i read is its good to get some BD in before u actually O anyways so if u have been BD thats good it gave u plenty of notice..... i also got 2 dark ones in a row( i think u seen them) that would be nice if i get twins....i had pain on the right 1 day then the left another. my nipps have been sore since the day after and cramps just went away today!!!!! let us know what happens in the next few days


----------



## rosababy

Andrea, GREAT news that you're getting some answers!!! I hope things move more quickly for you, now. :happydance:

Brandy, Black Dong!! LMAO!!! :haha::haha::haha: Men are so weird sometimes...

Annie, metformin is for diabetes...interesting. i wonder how it will help your fertility. My dh used to be a pharm rep, and he sold metformin.

nypage, i'm testing on Saturday! But we definitely need some testers before that! Anyone else testing soon??


----------



## sma1588

im also on metformin to help with my cycle but its also supposed to help you loose weight if your insulin resistant in which i am. my RE said that IR and pcos run hand in hand and usually will be helped with metformin. i only take 500 mg a day because i cant handle any more. im supposed to be on 1500 but just cant. so yes it can help but no it doesnt make you ovulate on its own.


----------



## Deethehippy

Starchase said:


> How u feeling today Dee?
> 
> xx

I am fine thanks :) Don't seem quite so crampy so that is good, just mega tired!
not been sleeping so well and i'm not sure if its hormonal or just my brain on overdrive thinking lol


----------



## rosababy

Deethehippy said:


> Starchase said:
> 
> 
> How u feeling today Dee?
> 
> xx
> 
> I am fine thanks :) Don't seem quite so crampy so that is good, just mega tired!
> not been sleeping so well and i'm not sure if its hormonal or just my brain on overdrive thinking lolClick to expand...

Dee, what were your early preg symptoms? Did you have any? Do you remember how early they started? I'm having little cramps...burning almost. Sore bb's, since day of O. I'm 7 dpo, and had what I believe to be an implantation dip this morning. No spotting, but I'm not typically a spotter...


----------



## Deethehippy

rosababy said:


> Deethehippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starchase said:
> 
> 
> How u feeling today Dee?
> 
> xx
> 
> I am fine thanks :) Don't seem quite so crampy so that is good, just mega tired!
> not been sleeping so well and i'm not sure if its hormonal or just my brain on overdrive thinking lolClick to expand...
> 
> Dee, what were your early preg symptoms? Did you have any? Do you remember how early they started? I'm having little cramps...burning almost. Sore bb's, since day of O. I'm 7 dpo, and had what I believe to be an implantation dip this morning. No spotting, but I'm not typically a spotter...Click to expand...

I didn't really have any to be honest! my breasts were slightly tender a few days after ovulation onwards but nothing unlike other cycles, i cramped from about 4 days before AF was due and that has continued...it feels like mild AF cramps but not painful and i had pulling twinges that felt like they were on the sides near ovaries just before the time AF was due until a few days after. I never had any spotting at all. I thought AF was just late because of the cramps so did not test until 6 days late! I was so happy and shocked!


----------



## Deethehippy

Deethehippy said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deethehippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starchase said:
> 
> 
> How u feeling today Dee?
> 
> xx
> 
> I am fine thanks :) Don't seem quite so crampy so that is good, just mega tired!
> not been sleeping so well and i'm not sure if its hormonal or just my brain on overdrive thinking lolClick to expand...
> 
> Dee, what were your early preg symptoms? Did you have any? Do you remember how early they started? I'm having little cramps...burning almost. Sore bb's, since day of O. I'm 7 dpo, and had what I believe to be an implantation dip this morning. No spotting, but I'm not typically a spotter...Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't really have any to be honest! my breasts were slightly tender a few days after ovulation onwards but nothing unlike other cycles, i cramped from about 4 days before AF was due and that has continued...it feels like mild AF cramps but not painful and i had pulling twinges that felt like they were on the sides near ovaries just before the time AF was due until a few days after. I never had any spotting at all. I thought AF was just late because of the cramps so did not test until 6 days late! I was so happy and shocked!Click to expand...

oh and i forgot to say GOOD LUCK :) FX for you. Cramps can be good.


----------



## Starchase

Dee u'll be knackered growing that wee bubba, I was constantly falling asleep with my wee one it was hilarious I'd start a conversation and then be woken up by dh calling me rude! ha ha 
When is ur scan booked for?
xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Starchase said:


> Dee u'll be knackered growing that wee bubba, I was constantly falling asleep with my wee one it was hilarious I'd start a conversation and then be woken up by dh calling me rude! ha ha
> When is ur scan booked for?
> xx

I've not seen the doc yet but plan to get an appointment next week :)


----------



## Starchase

oh u must be so excited xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Those OPKs are looking GREAT andrea! BD BD BD!! ;)

I MISS YOU GUYS!!!!!!!! I have been soooooooo sick!!!!! =( I had my first dr appt today and got some meds for it, thank the Lord! I also got to schedule my first scan for next tuesday! Im sooooooooo excited!! Can't wait to see more BFP's from you ladies! This IS a lucky thread!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

We miss you DEARLY too I go to the new dr. soon and might get CLOMID seems I may not need it though :) THIS IS the LUCKY thread :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Andrea that is awesome about you getting answers I'm so glad you went to a different dr.

I've come to a decision regarding my job.... I'm staying until the 16th of next month that way we know if dh is getting his promotion and full check to make sure the basis are covered.... also I would feel really bad if i ruined someones christmas and I want to leave this job with no regrets.

I'm secretly hoping I'll get my bfp by then then I can tell dh I need to stay home to grow the little one lol but not feeling too hopeful I'm 3 dpo. I'm thinking that all the stress I'm going through is gonna affect it and I won't get my christmas bfp. I.haven't gotten any sympoms but its probably still early. 

So goodluck to everyone and :dust:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hopeful----I am gonna be PRAYING for you sweetie :( bless your heart thats a lot on you :( I really hope it all works out for the best hunny :) :hugs: :hug:


----------



## nypage1981

WTH??? I finally got an almost positive OPK strip this am around 1130 and couldnt test again til 9 pm but by then it was paler...so I never even saw the positive is that even possible to just have ovulated exactly at one point today and now its done and i fricken missed iT?!?!? We didnt even get a chance to BD til tonight cuz he works during the day like a lot of people!! .....I dont get it.


----------



## sma1588

if you didnt actually see the darkets opk then u probly have a 12 hour ovulation. so it probly is happening tonight! from what i read is its best to BD BEFORE u get the pos opk and right after because the egg usually pops when ure test start to get lighter. if u BD tonight u should be good...hope u catch that eggy


----------



## RorysMom

Kylarsmom -- Aw, I hope you feel better soon! Maybe those meds will help.

I was just talking to DH earlier and decided to figure out how many days it's been since my last AF. It's exactly 8 weeks tomorrow! But the good news: went to the bathroom a bit later and there was a little bit of blood when I wiped! I've never been so relieved in my life to know that AF is coming! :)


----------



## sma1588

ladies i just come to ask a quick question

have any of you had MORE creamy CM ? from reading FF it said it usually dries up but im not to sure what to think


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Creamy can be a great thing :) just to let ya know thats what I had when I found out with my DS :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My OPK is still just as dark as yesterday......my goodness what is my body doing seriously? I've already O'd apparently because if I put one more temp in FF it says I did YESTERDAY.....so why is my OPK still blaring positive? 3 days of them now! STRANGE!


----------



## MommyV

Kylarsmom- I hope that you'll be feeling better soon

Nypage- I haven't opk'd yet this time ttc but when I did with dd I only got 1pos and sometimes I would miss it because my surge was very short I don't know if maybe that's the case with u. I'd try to bd for the next couple of days and hopefully you'll catch the eggy. I got pg first time using opk with dd but I saw a dark pos which I never got when I used them with ds. GL

Shanna- my cm is usually creamy or lotiony during my tww then usually day before or day of getting af it turns more stretchy and eggwhite like sometimes pink streaked. How many dpo do u think that u are today? I'm glad that the clomid has helped u to o and made your cycle shorter!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Kylar's Mom---HOPE YOU GET WELL SOON :( Hate that your sick thats no good......

Last night I had the CRAZIEST dream ever. I went to the doctor and they saw at first two follicles.....early scan before heartbeat....then she moved the ultrasound scanner and found #3 happily hiding....TRIPLETS I PRAY NOT! Thats NOT what I want LOL

Anyways for another day....my OPK is still just as positive as yesterday....I'm so confused and don't know what to think about it :(

If I add two more temps to FF it says I O'd YESTERDAY why is my test still positive then???? I think I've fooled FF lol once again :)
 



Attached Files:







TodaysOPKS.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 7


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> WTH??? I finally got an almost positive OPK strip this am around 1130 and couldnt test again til 9 pm but by then it was paler...so I never even saw the positive is that even possible to just have ovulated exactly at one point today and now its done and i fricken missed iT?!?!? We didnt even get a chance to BD til tonight cuz he works during the day like a lot of people!! .....I dont get it.

You're still okay! You have time! Just because you missed the surge does not mean you missed O. You usually O 12-48 hours after the surge (depending on what kind of opk you have). Hopefully you got to bd yesterday, but for sure today and even tomorrow, just to "lock it in." Yay for positive opks!:happydance:


----------



## rosababy

AndreaFlorida said:


> Kylar's Mom---HOPE YOU GET WELL SOON :( Hate that your sick thats no good......
> 
> Last night I had the CRAZIEST dream ever. I went to the doctor and they saw at first two follicles.....early scan before heartbeat....then she moved the ultrasound scanner and found #3 happily hiding....TRIPLETS I PRAY NOT! Thats NOT what I want LOL
> 
> Anyways for another day....my OPK is still just as positive as yesterday....I'm so confused and don't know what to think about it :(
> 
> If I add two more temps to FF it says I O'd YESTERDAY why is my test still positive then???? I think I've fooled FF lol once again :)

What a funny dream! I think you may have really sensitive opks. That's a lot of positives. Maybe try a different brand. (Although let's hope you won't need to next cycle! :winkwink:)

Kylarsmom, we miss you! I'm sorry you're so sick. :cry: We appreciate you coming in from time to time to say hi to us! You give us hope!! :hugs:

Hopeful, I'm so sorry to hear about your job. :cry: I think you're making a wise decision to quit after Christmas. You don't deserve that crap. :hugs:

Rorysmom, 8 weeks?! You must be dying to start a new cycle! I hope your cycles coming up are more predictable and give you a BFP!!

sma, I've never really noticed any creamy cm, so I can't help you there, but I hear it can be a good sign!

Took a personal day to stay home and make a baby quilt for my sis-in-law. Sometimes, it's so hard to go to baby shower after baby shower, and sit with people at lunch who are pregnant, and have a little sis-in-law who's 9 months pregnant (and planning her shower!)...I hope we get our BFPs soon, ladies. :hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Good morning!! I feel great today! Lol! Had morning sex! Lol!

Sorry I havent responded to all of the chatter the last few days You all are hard to catch up on after being away! Lol! I will have my new laptop in a week and I am so excited to get back to normal surfing here It is so hard sharing a computer. Yuck! I miss you all!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I went and had my bloodwork done thank God its over with I was starving I had to fast blahhhhh.....I was more thirsty than anything hopefully I get some sort of results back before the day is over :D Lets pray this may be the culprit ;) Thyroid is much easier to treat than other issues :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Startchase- lol at your dh. I'm sure it made him very happy lol. Blowjobs are a man's kryptonite, works every time for almost everything. At least it does with my oh. Not only is it a way to be more intimate and loving, it helps shorten their stamina. 

Nypage- I was taking those kinds of opks (when I actually took them) at work. I just made sure I did it on my 15 or lunch. I wouldn't want to tell anyone at work either. Actually, I'm pretty sure when we ttc our second we won't tell anyone, well aside from you lovlies. I couldn't stand to be asked "are you pregnant?" on a daily basis, especially when af shows. It's like a kick in the face. People in the real world just don't know how to be as supportive as the ladies here. 

sma- I would love twins as well, most people think I'm crazy for it. I'm really hoping you get your bfp this cycle, especially on clomid you have a wonderful chance. And you know clomid increases the chance of multiples!! About the creamy cm, I have TONS of it. I have been consistantly wet since before my bfp, it's getting to be rather gross. I am definitely not fond of increased cm, most of the time I'm worried that I've peed myself. 

Hopeful- You really are a wonderful person for deciding to stay and leave everything on a good note. My fingers and everything else are crossed that this is your month. 3dpo I don't recall feeling much of anything, just normal, so you are definitely still in the running. Just try to relax and give that little bub a happy place to grow for the next nine months! 

Rorysmom- I was the same way the cycle before this one. I was 2 weeks late and so relieved when af finally showed so I could move on and try again. Hopefully this will be your lucky cycle since af played such wicked games with you. 

Andrea- You poor thing. I would love multiples, but I hope you aren't blessed with them since you only want one. Dreams are often just dreams though, so no real need to worry just yet. Maybe you are having SUPER OVULATION with the strongest and stickies egg you've got in there and it's prepared to be fertilized!

Rosa- I know how you feel. I used to hate going to work because there are always pregnant women or women (and teens) buying pregnancy tests. It always made me so jealous. Moreso when they would tell me they are hoping for a negative, and here I was hoping to be so lucky to get a positive. You're day is coming very soon hun, and you'll be the one making ladies jealous of your gorgeous bump and you forget how upsetting it was. All you'll be able to think about is that lovely little one cooking away in there. I'm sending tons of baby dust your way.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Conception Site
Stacy Wiegman
BellaOnline's Conception Editor



Using OPK's as HPT's
Guest Author - Tricia Bauman

Now if you are anything like me the 'two week wait' seems like a million years. Those two weeks after ovulation twirling your thumbs. Repeating in your head, "Am I Pregnant?" or "I'm Pregnant, I'm Not Pregnant, I'm Pregnant, I'm Not Pregnant". For me it is the hardest part of the cycle and takes a ton of patience.

I have heard many issues regarding OPK's used as HPT's. So the question is&#8230; Do they work? Well let me give you a little background on OPK's and HPT's before I go into opinion on this subject.



OPK's also called Ovulation Predictor Kits&#8230; Ya know those lovely urine strips that predict ovulation. They detect a hormone called LH or Luteinizing Hormone. Your LH surges during ovulation, which then cause the OPK to show a positive result. So what's in the LH that makes the OPK turn positive? Keep on reading&#8230;



HPT's also called Home Pregnancy Tests detect HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) in your urine. The more HCG you have in your body the darker a positive line will show up. Now I'm sure you've heard of getting a beta test done. They take a beta test to determine if you are pregnant. That said, HPT's look for HCG's unique beta chain.



Now lets get into a simple make up of HCG. The 2 unique beta chains are only part of it's make up. HCG is also made up of 2 alpha chains. Okay so you know that beta is a big part in predicting weather or not you are pregnant, so what do the alpha chains do? They are also a predictor of pregnancy. What happens is when you conceive the alpha chains are being made along with the beta chains but the alpha chains are easier to detect in the early part of pregnancy. As the pregnancy progresses the beta chains will become stronger. So why bring up the alpha chains if HPT's detect mostly the beta chains of HCG? Because alpha and beta chains are also present in your LH. That's right, in fact the 2 alpha chains in LH are the exact same 2 alpha chains present in HCG. The OPK's detect those alpha chains.



So in conclusion most individuals will get a positive OPK before a positive HPT. It is easer to detect the alpha chain than it is the beta chain.


I just found this an it kinda shocked me so I wanted to share :)


----------



## jules1

hmmmm that is NOT good for my POAS addiction Andrea ;) I'll now be peeing on any stick I can find!! Lol. 

My temp shot straight back up again this morning but still a tiny bit of brown spotting (sorry for tmi!!) - but bfn this morning at 9dpo. Still holding out hope for that Christmas BFP!! Xx


----------



## ready4baby

So...thanks, interesting article on OPKs & HPTs. Question, though, would an OPK have to be positive (as in darker than the test line) to consider it a positive for pregnancy? Or should any OPK line after ovulation get us all excited?


----------



## jules1

I'd be careful with that as most people get some sort of line on an opk at any stage in their cycle, pregnant or not. I think if you get a dark line and you know you've definitely ovulated then that's probably a good sign. Xx


----------



## jules1

Andrea, judging by the patterns on your other cycles I'd say you definitely ovulated on Sunday?? So maybe there is a multiple ovulation going on?? I know maybethisit kept getting positive opks last month and she got preggers!! Xx


----------



## sma1588

thanks ladies that responeded to my post. im glad to see that its somewhat norml lol. im not used to all this after O it really doesnt happen often. it would be nice if it only takes this one time...i think i wore OH out during that time, we havnt had sex since lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thats strangeeeeeeeee I've NEVER had them so dark my control lines are so very faint barely there.....its so strange I'm so getting excited and we didn't BD yesterday :( but maybe just maybe his spermies are still alive in there from the 1 a.m. BD on the 12th lol...we are gonna BD tonight for sure just to make sure there will be fresh swimmies in there LOL.....I'm kinda sick :( feeling VERY sick. Like blahhhh! I wonder if my eggy is STUCK? and it cant come down? I duno? Is that even possible? I'm on over 40 hours of positive OPK's Someone told me to buy another type tonight an see if its still positive so I'm gonna try it and see what happens this will be interesting though :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I FINALLY O'd apparently MY GOODNESS :( I feel AWFUL
 



Attached Files:







FINALLY AN ANSWER.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rosababy

Andrea, I'm so sorry you feel sick. :hugs:
That was some long surge! Holy cow! I'm sure you have enough :spermy: in there. I hope you catch your eggy this cycle!! FX for you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

We are gonna dtd tonight just to make sure ;)

How are you Rosa? Looks totally like your IMPLANTING BIG TIME I pray so :) FX


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Just updating our thread its going toward the bottom :O lol ugh oh!


----------



## jules1

Andrea, do you think your OPKs have the control and test strip the wrong way round?? Are they ICs? I just had another look at your pic and the control line looks like it changes the way the test line should. Either way I think you've got it covered with the BDing but just wondered if this was possible xxx


----------



## jules1

or have I got that completely muddled up? Is the test line the one which is meant to stay the same and the control line shows the surge? Or the other way round? Sorry, I know I'm being a numpty but I use the smileys so it's all a bit new to me xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The test line shows the surge hunny....the control is always there but the test has to go darker which I've had for 3 and a half days but FINALLY its going back to normal thank God so my surge is over :) I've done OPK's for 8 months now LOL

Normally the test is almost not there at all ;) then I get the "fade in pattern"
 



Attached Files:







OPKOPKOPK.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 4









FINALLY AN ANSWER.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jules1

AndreaFlorida said:


> The test line shows the surge hunny....the control is always there but the test has to go darker which I've had for 3 and a half days but FINALLY its going back to normal thank God so my surge is over :) I've done OPK's for 8 months now LOL
> 
> Normally the test is almost not there at all ;) then I get the "fade in pattern"


That's what I thought! But the control line looked like it was the line that was changing on those pics, whereas on mine the control stays the same and the test line gets darker etc. Wondered whether maybe it was a dodgy batch that had it the wrong way round.

Those are some very dark test lines though, I'm convinced there's more than one little eggy in there :winkwink: 
When do you start testing? How exciting - I think this is definitely a good sign xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea I definitely think something went weird I always have O'd on CD 12 this time its CD14 so its a little change and now that means AF is going to be 2 days late....I'm so confused :) but kinda happy....I'm gonna get that eggy lol or those TWO eggies...I dreamt last night I had 3 babies in my belly at my first scan it kinda freaked me out because sometimes my dreams tend to come true but LORD I don't want but ONE LOL

But yea I've NEVER had the control line fade to almost nothing because the test like took all the dye that was very very odd :) I might go take another OPK to see whats going on now I am PRAYING ITS NEGATIVE LOL


----------



## jules1

lol - fingers crossed. I would say your chart looks like you've definitely ovulated one way or another so that has got to be good news.

Check out my new signature - took me ages to work out how to get one, bless me, I am very excited about it so I'm going to go and post it everywhere :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## rosababy

AndreaFlorida said:


> We are gonna dtd tonight just to make sure ;)
> 
> How are you Rosa? Looks totally like your IMPLANTING BIG TIME I pray so :) FX

I'm okay, Andrea, thanks for asking! Ever since O, I've had a great feeling...lots of symptoms, high temps, the works. Today is the first day that I'm doubting. Mostly because of my low temp today. And tomorrow, I have to get up early for work, so I'm hoping that I have a higher temp. I'm DYING to test!!!! I am holding off until Saturday. I hope my little bean is implanting the crap out of my uterus!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i was reading andreas post about the opks and thought i would say that yall should go to peeonastick.com it has lots of information on opks and hpts.

Im feeling good today little crampy and tired but normal...

Im trying not to symptom spot cause i did a little experiment last 2 weeks. I was so sure i had my bfp last cycle cause of all my symptoms so i decided that i was gonna continue to symptom spot even though i knew i wasnt pg. and i had to laugh at how many things could be twisted into a symptom lol... so no more spotting for me...

I must say though that all this mess at work has distracted me from my 2ww quite well....

Anywho i was just checking in and lots of :dust: to all


----------



## loveinbinary

Ladies, I am absolutely terrified... I went to the bathroom and wiped dirty pink. It's not bright pink, but not brown either, more of a combination of both. I'm so scared that I'm losing the baby. I checked my cervix and it feels slightly open, enough for the tip of my finger. My scan isn't till the afternoon and I have to work in the morning. I don't know how I'm going to get through it. I feel absolutely sick with worry and my stomach is in knots. I was feeling so good about this pregnancy, but now I fear it may be nearing an end... I don't know what to do. I want nothing more than for this little bean to stick. I'm afraid I'm going to go in for my scan and they are going to tell me the worst. Could there be any hope?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I had bleeding with both my DS' go to the hospital babes and see what they say I would anyway to make sure your okay :( bless your heart.....my goodness.....I just got sick so bad I emmm GOT SICK....an hubby told me to pee on another OPK an well they are going dark once again :( WHY ME :( I just wanna O completely or AF come on :( My goodness I'm sick as hell right now :(
 



Attached Files:







SICKOPK.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sma1588

wow thats a ton of + opks hun i would ask for a blood test or do a preg test at the docs then see what they say is going on.....or maybe even try other opks to make sur that some of those opks arnt messed up.





my poor OH i have been so grouchy today and yesterday. i dont know what it is but he is bugging me for the smallest things!!!!! ugh i think im going crazy


----------



## AndreaFlorida

If its positive tomorrow morning that will be 4 days of positive OPK's and I've been so thirsty drinking tons of stuff I dont even like----like apple juice its tasting pretty good right now lol my pee is clear as can be an still getting darker positives again IM SO MAD at my body LOL


----------



## nypage1981

LOVE-I am praying for you. How are you??? I think spotting is ok long as it is not accompanied with cramping and pain. thats what I was told at least ....spotting after sex especially is ok in the first trimester. with my daughter who is 6, we had to call an on call nurse one night because i spotted after sex. we freaked out and it was totally nothing. have faith honey. 

I never had a surge positive!! I wish I could post pics on here cuz I have my OPKS from CD 13 and im CD 17 now and it started to get darker but then before it got positive it got paler again....so NO surge. WTF? and today I was crampy and gassy like ovulation but my OPKS are not showing ovulation. Im so confused:( based on ovulation pain i'd say im DPO 1 but opks are not agreeing. I cant believe I tested 8 pm one night- negative. then 11 am the next mornign I was almost there and kept testing and missed it. I think I dont ovulate:( but can I have ovulation pain and not ovulate?!?! I just keep BDing but dont think it will help.....grrrrrrrrrah.


----------



## embryo

I love stalking threads where people worry,get anxious,rant over early BFN's and finally declare to have a BFP!!Its just awesome!:happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Loveinbinary - i am crossing everything for you and hoping your scan goes well and i'm sure everything is ok! Some women do bleed a bit in early pregnancy, it isn't necessarily bad, try your hardest not to worry and good luck x


----------



## Kiki0522

Love - Try not to worry. I know that is so hard because I would be worrying too. But it's great you have your scan today so you can put your mind at rest. I'm sure everything is okay! Women do spot/bleed in early pregnancy and everything is fine. Some women get what mimicks their period so they bleed quite a bit. I am thinking of you! Keeping my Fx'd for you and little bean!!

Ny - Do you temp? And I have heard of people missing their surge while they sleep so depending on when it happened.. You may just have missed it. They can be very quick for some! What type of tests do you use? I use first response opk's and I get a fade in pattern and it gets very dark but never as dark as the control and then it gets lighter again. I have started using clear blue with the smiley and i get the smiley face on them one time each month. They are more expensive so when the line is getting darker on the FR opk, I test with those once a day and the smiley ones once a day and I always get one smiley face each month so I know that's the day. Good Luck!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Thank you ladies so much for the support. I'm trying so hard not to worry but I'm absolutely scared to death. The spotting is still a little pink but more brown this morning and I'm hoping it stops completely throughout the day. I don't know how I'm going to manage getting through work before my scan, which isn't till 3:15. I'm not feeling so well this morning,very nauseous and I'm praying that it's a good sign and the baby is holding on tightly. The reason I am so worried is because at 7 weeks last year I also had some spotting, though it was more pink/red than pink/brown, and the scan did show a heartbeat but it also showed that a corner of the placenta was folded over which is what was causing the spotting. The doctor said there was a 50/50% chance it would work itself out. I ended up miscarrying 3 days later and had to have a D&C. I don't know if I could handle doing it all again...


----------



## MommyV

Loveinbinary- Gl and I hope that everything goes well at your scan today. I had spotting with ds and dd both around 6 or 7weeks. I would def not check your cervix because that can irritate it and cause spotting. 

NYpage- u prob missed your surge somewhere between the darkest opk and the fading one I've done that many times because my surge is very short if u feel like u have o'd than u prob have.

Andrea- glad that your opk is finally fading there was no missing that surge


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My temps went soaring :) lets PRAY thats a good thing right :D


----------



## rosababy

Love, I'm praying for you. Pink spotting is normal for a pregnancy, and I'm sure everything will be just fine. It's probably just your little bean getting more comfy! Keep us updated. :hugs:

Andrea, glad to hear your temps spiked!!! That's encouraging. Mine went back up today, too, after a 2 day dip. I was relieved.

NY, I'm sure you just missed the surge. Some women (like me) have short surges, so unless you're testing all the time, you probably just missed it. BD just in case! Are you temping? I feel like I've asked that before...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I did the OPK anyways and guess what ITS STILL POSITIVE? I'm so confused and never ever had this happen it normally goes negative the day after O which is today because I put two fake temps in to see if it would give me crosshairs an it did :( I dunno what to think I'm going to Walmart later for a FRER just to check that weirdness isn't a baby lol I HIGHLY doubt that but who knows......but here is the latest test from this morning....
 



Attached Files:







ChristmasBFPHopeful.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 5









DRIED.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love- i had it a few weeks ago, and i also had it at 7 weeks exactly with my son, and everything was fine! but that being said, i know even if i had it again i'd still freak out!! i hope you can get to the dr soon to reassure you everything is ok. from most things ive heard, USUALLY natural miscarriages start out pretty heavy!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Love- I am praying that your baby is okay. Easier said than done, but try to relax today. The stress will hurt you more than help you. If you are really worried I would go to the ER instead of work. Just to put your mind at ease. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Please update us on how things go :( I sure hope your ok and your in my thoughts an prayers :) :hugs:


----------



## loveinbinary

My scan is in 4.5 hours and I'm so nervous. I took a test at work just to make sure it was still positive, I had it in my mind that it would be negative. I couldn't even take it properly, barely peed on it. I ended up dipping it in the toilet to make it work... It was still a bright bfp even with that much water lol. Made me feel a little better at least. I wish the time would fly by. I just need to know everything is okay.


----------



## Kiki0522

Still thinking of you Love!! It will all be okay! I look forward to hearing the great news from your scan today!! I'm sure your little blueberry is very comfy in there! :)


----------



## sma1588

ok ladies so i dont know if its from no sleep last night other than 3 hours or early pms or something is going on because i cry at the smallest things i shouldnt lol. we went to OH's nephews school play/song for x mas and i cried.....ahhh its over the smallest things


im still kinda cramping but get shooting pains in my ribs
tired during the day but toss and turn at night
nipps still r sore to the touch
tried to drink my tea last night and it was nasty. eventhough its the same as what ive had
my poor OH im grouchy with him alot
every now and then i dont feel good 
i had a headache alllllll day yesterday

i hope this doesnt mean AF is comming im about 6 to 7 dpo


----------



## rosababy

sma, I'm SO irritable today! My poor dh is totally trying to avoid me, I feel so bad. And minutes later, I'm sobbing about something else. I'm a wreck today!

Still have sore bb's, cramps (this morning they pinched weird...never felt them before)

Tomorrow is 10 dpo. Should I test or wait? The wait is killing me this cycle!!

Love, still praying for you. Please let us know asap. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well here is my kinda weird update:

#1 It definitely wasn't the brand making my OPK's positive
#2 I took a FRER an well I duno what do you think....
#3 I'm so confused LOL so I give up and will try again tomorrow :)

Hunny let us know how your scan goes I pray everything is okay! I'm glad your test was still positive after dipping in the toilet LMAO thats the funniest thing Ive heard all day :) sounds like something I'd have to do LMAO
 



Attached Files:







OPKPREGTEST.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 15









PREGGOTEST.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 18









Wasntbrand.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Andrea I see a line on the frer have youtold the dr about this maybe you should make an appt and see what they have to say

Love im praying hard for you to have a sticky bean let's as know about the scan asap


:dust: to all


----------



## AndreaFlorida

If I get another line I'm gonna call LOL....I was kinda like THAT SHOULDNT BE THERE!


----------



## sarahincanada

AndreaFlorida said:


> Well here is my kinda weird update:
> 
> #1 It definitely wasn't the brand making my OPK's positive
> #2 I took a FRER an well I duno what do you think....
> #3 I'm so confused LOL so I give up and will try again tomorrow :)
> 
> Hunny let us know how your scan goes I pray everything is okay! I'm glad your test was still positive after dipping in the toilet LMAO thats the funniest thing Ive heard all day :) sounds like something I'd have to do LMAO

isnt it quite normal to have double lines on the ov tests for a while? I have double lines on mine still, they are getting lighter and were darkest about 2 days ago. Ive had double lines for a good week now, I think thats completely normal.

theres no 2nd line on the pregnancy test, theres people on your other thread saying they see something and you could be pregnant but thats just crazy to me!

was just popping on to see kylarsmom how are you doing?? i hope the sickness is better


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I took another frer an got the same line? I'm so confused and yes theres a line I just don't quite believe I'm pregnant I think its a false positive for some reason...I've got no clue whats going on!

Its VERY VERY faint.....even took test apart on the first one to confirm the line...I'm just lost lol I'm sure I'm not tho just saying its weird I get a line on everything I pee on


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My lines are double but the test is always darker for 4 days...normally my surge only lasts for 2 days 3 at the MAX....so its odd for me :(


----------



## Deethehippy

Do you have a pic Andrea? :flower:


----------



## jules1

I see a line on that pregnancy test Andrea, and I never see a line on a FRER (on the cheapie preggo tests I always see lines - ALWAYS lol). This is exciting - do you think you O'd even earlier than expected??xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno I'm gonna test again in the morning......Hayley says shes getting the same lines so I duno lets pray we both get bfp's soon and everyone else as well :)


----------



## Leeze

Hi :hi: everyone

Note to self - must read thread more often or it takes a lot of time catching up when you've missed a few days!

Love - I've got everything crossed for you. I can imagine it's pretty scary for you, but good you're getting it checked out today

Andrea - that's some amazing amount of positive OPKs - I think it looks like you could have O'd twice, I read that normally it happens within 24 hours of the first O when it comes

Nypage - definitely it's a good idea to do OPK test twice a day. I read mostly we ovulate around 4pm (strange fact) so it could be that you O'd and your LH levels had dropped by the time you tested again later that day. I've had some months when I've had a really strong line first thing in the morning and others where I've only had a strong line early evening

Brandy - hilarious re your OH thinking BD stood for black dong!! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, good to hear from Dee and Kylarsmom and to know things are going well

AFM - I think we did everything we could this month so now it's time to sit back and wait patiently (ahem) again!!

Come on those BFPs!! xx


----------



## Leeze

PS - hopeful, I meant to say, I think it's important to try to either find a way to reduce stress in your job or get a new job - because getting stressed can have an impact on TTC. Sounds like pretty nasty people you're working with. Good luck with it x


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm thinking I did O twice or something LOL....makes a whole lotta sense at this point in time TOMORROW IS MY 2nd ANNIVERSARY :) woooohoooooooooooo IM SO EXCITED :)


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you so much ladies for all your responses about my OPKs...they've been so so helpful and I love the positive outlooks:) I still fear that I didnt ovulate only because I was doing them like 3 times a night to catch it and missed the real surge....BUT heres another question- a little bit ago someone said 1 DPO is the day your OPK gets light from being dark. But I had my ovulation pains yesterday and was already getting pale lines again so wouldnt today be 1 DPO if I ovulate? Im so bummed that I missed the surge! 

Love- whats going on? I need to know how your appt went! 

Rosa- YES test at 10 dpo:) 

Andrea- thats awesome to ovulate so nicely! Hope its your month since your opks were so strong for so long!

Sorry if im not responding to others....I cant scroll back now that ive begun writing this reply so only going off what I can see on this page!


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa - Your symptoms are sounding great!! I would hold off until tomorrow or Friday to test and even then it may be too early so if you do, just remember that! Fx'd for you hun!!

Andrea - What is going on with you? haha. You have some crazy ovulating going on!! Hopefully it's a great sign and you will definitely get your bfp! 

Ny - I'm not really sure because I temp and use FF so it tells me. I would guess today would be 1 dpo for you if you felt ovulation pains yesterday though. 

Can't wait to hear about your scan Love!

I am still just hanging here in the 2ww until the 2ww! haha :D I'm hoping to be Oing next Wednesday! Fx'd!! 

:dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi girls!
It's been a little while since I've been on.. How is everyone doing? Amy new bfps? The last one I saw was dee! Anyone else? Hopefully I'm getting close to ovulating. 
We,ve had family visiting and it's been busy so I've kind of lost track of the temping but will start back up tomorrow. I think I might be coming in to my fertile period.. Ive had a lot of milky cm.. But dh and I got a little frisky in the shower and I think some soapy water got somewhere itshouldnt. ::( so that could be why too..
Anywho I'm back and ready to start bding as soon as I can. Brandy are we still on same cd..? 
Fill me in ladies :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Sma- I had creamy mixed with a little ewcm for about 3 days after o. But my temps went up so I was able to confirm o. 

Andrea- it's great that if going to a specialist I have more reading /catching up to do, but r u back in the testing again. Woot woof hope this is it. 

I had a psychic lady come in to my work the other day She walked up to my counter and said that the number 10 is screaming at her. I told her that we were ttc and she said it's 10 day (which would be when I'll be ovulating) 10 weeks 10months she said the number 10 was allege could think about when she looked at me.. A little creepy bit I got her card and for fun my twin and I are gonna go check it out.


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Mrs! We have missed you! Glad to hear you have been well. I think i'm pretty close to you and Brandy too. I'm on CD 8 right now. Just waiting for my fertile period next week i'm pretty sure. That psychic sounds pretty crazy!! I want to go see one. My aunt met with a really good one so I'm going to get her number and set up a meeting! Hopefully the one you go see can let you in on when you are getting that bfp!! :) 

So Ladies... Funny little tidbit.. I just took my final for anatomy and physiology and the last chapter we read which most of the test was on, was the reproductive system! I know that like the back of my hand! haha. I went over the review questions in the chapter and checked the answers in the back of the book and the book was actually wrong! I think it was testing me! :laugh2: Anyway...I Aced it!!! A- in the class! :happydance:

It's pretty darn amazing what our bodies are capable of!! :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kiki your temps loom great.. Not all over the place like mine were last cycle. I had taken it when I wake up bit with family here we had odd sleeping arrangements couch one night Floor another.. And I left my thermometer in my room so I've been missing it. Can't wait to o again!! Hopefully soon this cycle.. I will hate my body if it puts me through another 41 day cycle that sucked!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Glad to see you Mrs. :) I hope its all our months :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi Andrea. Glad to be back on. Time to get busy!


----------



## rosababy

Mrs!! We've missed you! Welcome back.:hugs:

Love, still waiting to hear how you did at the doctor...please update us! We're praying for you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMG I'm HURTING :( whyyyyyy? My left side is about to explode? I duno how else to explain it its a sharp stabbing pain I guess Ovulation? It hurts into my tummy at times its just throbbing off an on.....the right side hurts every so often but OMG THIS HURTS :( About to take some Tylenol an lay down :(


----------



## sma1588

maybe it is actually O and its been trying to pop this whole time but never could. now its bustin out of there lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My gosh it sure does hurt :( I am just layin her and had a sharp pain in my tummy DH looked at me like I was going crazy lol.....it is the weirdest pain...but IM OK with it as long as I get pregger LOL we are gonna DTD in a lil bit JUST TO MAKE SURE :) lol


----------



## Kiki0522

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Kiki your temps loom great.. Not all over the place like mine were last cycle. I had taken it when I wake up bit with family here we had odd sleeping arrangements couch one night Floor another.. And I left my thermometer in my room so I've been missing it. Can't wait to o again!! Hopefully soon this cycle.. I will hate my body if it puts me through another 41 day cycle that sucked!

Thank you. Mine were not crazy all over the place but they were kind of up and down more then they are this month and I think it's due to this new herbal supplement I'm taking called maca! It's supposed to balance out hormones without putting any artificial hormones in. I hope it helps after O with the progesterone because i'm pretty sure mine is low. 
It's okay that you haven't been able to temp! It's not too important right now. It's definitely hard to do it when guests are there and you can't sleep in your own bed! My fx'd for you for you! No 41 day cycle! :)

And yes Love!! Hoping to hear from you soon! :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Ladies I am so very sorry to have kept you all waiting. I can't even begin to tell you how comforting your words were. I am pround to say all is well with my little blueberry. Measured at 5+6 so only a week behind with a fluttering heartbeat of 117bpm!! The sonographer couldn't see any cause for the bleed and the doctor said my cervix was inflamed which could have been the source. Said there was no need to worry now but they will keep an eye on it and to call right away if it gets worse or if there is any pain. The appointment took forever and then I was terribly sick upon devouring and entire medium triple cheese pizza (I hadn't eaten all day and it seemed a great idea at the time). The only concern my doctor had was that she thinks I'm depressed (in general not about the baby) and wants to send me to one of their psychologists just to get things worked out so that when baby gets here I will have less of a chance of developing postpartum depression. Aside from that, I couldn't be happier. My little bean is holding tight and doing just wonderful.
 



Attached Files:







d92b1652.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 11









bdcd73e3.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh love! That's great! GAO happy to hear your little one is growing and doing fine!

I'm getting excited again! Time to catch this egg this month!!


----------



## nypage1981

Great news Love! Looks like a good one!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

YAY SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!! I didn't BD :( emmmm DH fell asleep? LOL ohhhh well maybe next time :D I'm sure there are enough swimmers up there an I think already I've O'd so what diff. would it have made? LOL

----------on a 2nd note....I just took my temp because I feel "ucky" and well damn seems I'm getting sick or something lets PRAY it doesn't stay at 98.97 :( sheesh I don't wanna get sick :(

-------my OPK's are STILL POSITIVE...hmmmmmmmm


----------



## sma1588

andrea that must really suck. its been a week for me with no lovin and i couldnt imagin only a few times a month but it seems like its getting to that point for us..... i hope u caught that little eggy and i really wonder y u still have + opks thats so weird


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh cool! I am so pleased for you Loveinbinary, what a relief for you!
Hope you can feel a bit more optimistic soon, i'm sure they are right to help you with sorting that out before baby comes :) 
Sounds like it all worked out well :thumbup:


----------



## Kiki0522

Awww that is so wonderful Love!! Your little blueberry is so cute! :) That is great that your doctor is right on top of everything. So happy for you! You keep us going! 

Let's go ladies! BFP's this month!! :D


----------



## rosababy

Love, that's awesome! I knew you would be fine!! I kept snatching the laptop away from dh last night saying I have to check on my ttc buddies! One of them is going to the doctor today!! Very glad to know everything is fine, and thank you for posting the pictures! he/she looks very comfy in there! :hugs:

Andrea, I'm sure you have enough :spermy: in there in case you did O today. Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. :cry:

As for me, I tested this morning. BFN, not surprising. I'm only 10 dpo. FF says that First Response has only a 29% accuracy reading at 10 dpo, so that makes me feel better. PLUS, I got up at like 4 to pee and I took the test at 7, so it wasn't even fmu. It wasn't even faint though. :cry: I'll give it a few days and try again.


----------



## missmayhem

hi laides i'm soon going to be joining you in the TWW so though i'd come by and say hi before hand

hoping to test on NYE


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh rosa! Love the dip on 8 dpo!! Looks promising! I so hope that was implanting! 

I got back on the temp train today, relieved that it was within normal limits again.. Was worried it was goig to be some wacky number! But it wasn't! Super great! 

Hoping to come home from work today and get to :dance: !!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

You ladies are the absolute best!! I'm sure it was your wishes and thoughts that made little blueberry hang tight. I can't wait for you all to join me!! Since I've been pushed back a week I'd be closer to you lovlies. New edd is August 11th. I can't wait to see all the bfps this month!! I know there are going to be a lot!! Tons and tons of baby dust your way!!

Mrs- welcome back!! We've missed you!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

loveinbinary said:


> You ladies are the absolute best!! I'm sure it was your wishes and thoughts that made little blueberry hang tight. I can't wait for you all to join me!! Since I've been pushed back a week I'd be closer to you lovlies. New edd is August 11th. I can't wait to see all the bfps this month!! I know there are going to be a lot!! Tons and tons of baby dust your way!!
> 
> Mrs- welcome back!! We've missed you!!!


Mine is august the 11th too! :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yay love and dew!! Hold 'em in an extra day and they'll be born on my bday :) 
I'm so ecxites to get it this month... Or try anyway.. Fingers x'd


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Dee** sry dang phone


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- 10 dpo can definitely be too early! But your symptoms sound so promising and your temp rise after that big dip is a great sign! Keep on rising!! :)

Mrs- Yay for being back on the temp train! It's our BD night as well! haha. Every other night is our plan until right before O, then we will 3 in a row! Hopefully it works! 

Love & Dee! The same edd! How exciting!! :D

Welcome Missmayhem!

Hope everyone is having a good day! I have tomorrow off from work for my Birthday so I'm in a great mood and I'll even be able to have a few drinks! :)

:dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Woo hoo Kiki! Happy bday a day early.. Idk when we can start bding. 

TMI ALERT
We bd'd in the shower last Sunday- and he or I must not have rinsed off enough.. Cuz after it burned really bad.. Since I've had an increase in cm.. Not like clunky cottage
cheesiesh like a yeast infection.. Just an increase in milky cm and I'm red.. Sry I know it's not ttc related, I'm just scared to bd if it's actually an infection or if I just got irritated and need a few days for it to feel better.. The red/soreness has declined a lot but idk.. We need to start bding soon to catch it, but I don't want to bd if it's going to be more sore after know what I mean?


----------



## Kiki0522

Aww thank you hun!! :)

Since you aren't in the fertile period yet...I would maybe give it another day or so. Just so it doesn't get more irritated if you do BD. And maybe when you take a shower the next couple of days, keep rinsing it real well. I don't know if that would help now but it may help with the irritation. Oh maybe a bath with warm water and no soap in it? I'm not sure.. Just trying to throw some ideas out there! Good luck!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

loveinbinary said:


> Ladies I am so very sorry to have kept you all waiting. I can't even begin to tell you how comforting your words were. I am pround to say all is well with my little blueberry. Measured at 5+6 so only a week behind with a fluttering heartbeat of 117bpm!! The sonographer couldn't see any cause for the bleed and the doctor said my cervix was inflamed which could have been the source. Said there was no need to worry now but they will keep an eye on it and to call right away if it gets worse or if there is any pain. The appointment took forever and then I was terribly sick upon devouring and entire medium triple cheese pizza (I hadn't eaten all day and it seemed a great idea at the time). The only concern my doctor had was that she thinks I'm depressed (in general not about the baby) and wants to send me to one of their psychologists just to get things worked out so that when baby gets here I will have less of a chance of developing postpartum depression. Aside from that, I couldn't be happier. My little bean is holding tight and doing just wonderful.

OMG Yay! so exciting hun!!!! Missing you over in the august thread!! ;) So relieved for you!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thanks Kiki. Yea I think it's just irritated.. I know soap can cause a yeast infection but I don't think that's the case thank goodness! Another day or two is good.. I need to get sone opks.. Know of any at a decent price.. It's not exactly on the Xmas list lol.. Dh will be like.. What the heck is opk.. And where do I find it.. Haha I should totally pit them on his shopping list and see if he calls me about it.. Opk's and hpt's lmao 

Haha I can just imagine, he'll call and I'll tell him what they are and he'd be like.. Uh uh, not going down that isle... Only for emergencies.. Haha that gave me a giggle imaging that plot come to life hehe. 
Have u ladies got your hobbies anything or Xmas yet? I'm stumped.. He wants shoes.. That's all he's telling me.. But we have different taste.. His mom is getting me Dallas tickets for next season.. But I want something creative.. Anyone els havingthis issue.. My husband is so particular about things he likes.. So I've thought about just going him money to go but his own present.. But I don't want to do that for Xmas.. Maybe a bday but I want to wrap a present for him..

And thank you for the ideas Kiki! I've been doing a mix of everything there.. On top of put a little acv in my bath to help clean a lit more without soap.. Stinks but gives relief. Sry if tmi again.. I'm hood at that lol.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love did u say u have an iPhone?!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Hmm... Perhaps try rinsing with cool water? Or even washing with a baby soap as it is mild on the skin.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So I am soooo not feeling good having pains....like both sides and well feels awkward like doesn't hurt more like pulling stretching type pains that are kinda making me NAUSEATED....I feel like AF is gonna come one minute then the next it doesn't OPK is STILL POSITIVE day #5 I just wanna give up.....according to FF though I should have Ovulated emmm on Tuesday :) that is good I suppose but why am I having weird pains....and emmm I know this is TMI but my PEE SMELLS REALLY BAD LIKE EWWWWWW TUNA? Could that totally be a sort of infection?


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- yep, I absolutely love my iPhone. It's the only way I keep up with this thread. It's most amusing that it no longer tries to correct my ttc terms. It even knows the user names lol. 

Kylarsmom- I miss the thread too, I pop in to check it out from time to time. It's just so hard to keep track of all these thread. I'll have to quit my day job lol.


----------



## loveinbinary

Andrea- you really need to call your doctor. You should pressure them into giving you a full check out. Cover all the basis. With so many positive opks and slightly positive hpts, you need to know what is going on once and for all. 

As for tuna, the thought of it alone is nauseating. I'm starving but so nauseous I can't bare the thought. Damn you too delicious pizza that I ate way too much of. Not only am I nauseous but I have the runs, and I want to stuff my face. Oh little baby what are you doing in there.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love- download words with friends.. It's a fun scrabble game. You can play other people that have iPhones.. I play against my friend Brittany all day long for like the past month and a half.. It so much fun.. If you do, I'll add u to my list and we can play.

Andrea- I know if it smells like that it could be some bad bacteria building up.. Like the start of a yeast infection. More than likely it could be from semen being in there.. Just wash it with a mild soap a few times a day and rinse really good. I'm a little irritated too right now, and thought I was getting a yeast infection.. But I don't have that smell so that's why I lm les to believe it's just a little irritation.. The musky-fishy smell is an indication of bad bacteria.. If u keep it clean an dry it should go away.. If u get thicker discharge then I'd call your ob and get some diflucan.


----------



## rosababy

Mrs, are you O'ing yet? I would hold off on bd'ing, and see if whatever this is calm down a little. When we first started trying several months ago, I would totally be inflamed after the 3rd day or so. LMAO about putting opks on your christmas list!!! :haha: I use First Response, and they are infinitely cheaper at Target. They're about $30 for a set of 7 tests at CVS and Walgreens, and only $16 or so at Target. Plus, there are $1 coupons for opks and hpts in the boxes. PLUS, sometimes they come with a free hpt!!

Mrs and Kiki, Thanks for the words of encouragement, mrs! I am also hoping that day 7/8 was also an implantation. I'm mad at myself that I took a test this morning. What a waste of money! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh yay for target.. I might have my sis-in-law order them online. She gets the employee discount and will be here again for Xmas.. I've seen a lot of the in-laws lately. Drove down there for thanksgiving.. They came up so ww could get sone remodeling done on our rental house, they just led Monday and will be back for 3 days for Xmas!! Thank goodness I love them lmao. 

No rosa I haven't o'd yet. Thankfully.. Yea tip for te future.. Make sure down understand are completely rinsed free of soAp before you tackle eachother in the shower.. P.s. We have some really cool stuff at my store that assists sex in the shower. The brand is called sex in the shower.. We have the shower head that has two separate shower heads..amazing.. And I just had to get use out of my new shower handle and foot rest.. DOUBLE AMAZING!! The plus is they're suction cup so you can takethem down after.. So mo family is like hey what's this..
I love the peddle.. It's a foot rest/positioner/leg shaving assisted hehe


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I hate typing fast on here. I really do not have bad grammar. Just type fast and my spell checker changes my words


----------



## Leeze

:hi: everyone

Love - that's really fab news about your little blueberry. What an amazingly cute picture. Great that you got it all checked out, hon. Might be a good idea to see a psychologist if you're feeling depressed, sounds like it would be good to get some support - I've been to see a therapist before (slightly different, I know but kinda similar) and it really helped me - so good luck with that.

Sorry to hear about lots of soreness in intimate places ladies! I find if you use pure soap with no colour or perfume this helps. And eating lots of live yoghurt.

Rosa, sorry to hear about your BFN, but it's really early days so hopefully in a few days you'll have that lovely strong BFP

As for Xmas presents for hubbies, I got mine a couple of shirts, a scarf, some CDs and lots of interesting goodies to eat. We promised each other we wouldn't spend a lot this year because we're planning to buy a place together in the next few months, and I tend to find it difficult to get smaller things, I kept wanting to get him a nice watch or something!

We're going up to stay with my parents for the weekend so I'll wish you all a great weekend whatever you're doing, and hope for some of those lovely BFPs coming through soon!! xx :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I know its not a yeast infection I was leaning more toward a kidney or bladder infection or something. I've got no clue I don't itch or feel bad down there.....FX that doesn't happen Im just crampy LOL......if it continues I'll call the dr. as for now I read it could be something I've eaten.....soooo we'll see I'm fine now. Just really really tired well I'm out for a while anniversary with hubby :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Happy anniversary :) Andrea

Have fun away fr the weekend leeze. :)

We need more bfps! I started drinking my green tea again (could be contributing to the increase in cm) so hopefully it will help me o within a normal time range.


----------



## rosababy

mrs., it's interesting that you mentioned green tea and increase of cm. I've had green tea every night this cycle and had awesome cm! I never put two and two together! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh yes it's a great home remedy! I think it's what induced o for ne last cycle. I had a dreadfully long wait got sick and started the green tea and bam! Ovulating' lol


----------



## hopeful4bfp

love so glad to here your doing well

Mrs and andrea i hope yall get to feeling better 

Im feeling ok today no symptoms except a little soreness in my nipps but that has happened before so trying to not get my hopes up

Im a little bummed... my dh and i were invited to his friends bday party, its the first thing we have been invited to do as a couple and i cant go cause i have to work.... ah well i guess there will be others but im still kinda bummed.

well :dust: to everybody


----------



## sma1588

yup i did the green tea thing too. had a glass every night and actually had tons of cm but now i cant even drink it. it just doesnt sound good and if i try to drink hot tea i cant.its just nasty to me now. 


these headaches need to go away i cant stand them anymore!!! i really hope im not getting sick, after putting everything togather i think i might be getting a cold or something.


----------



## rosababy

sma, I feel like I'm getting a cold, too. sucks. I'm hoping maybe it's a sign of pregnancy...? probably not, though. probably just a cold. :nope:


----------



## sma1588

im hoping that to but i kinda doubt it. im either thinking cold or pms i just dont feel right and i hate all these hormone changes our bodies go through. im not used to it lol since i hardly O im not used to the changes after O and im so sensitive to everything now its crazy....to top it off nothing taste right


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies! 
I lovvve green tea. Like 3 cups a day ( non caffinated). Not thinking I ovulated though because I missed my surge and didnt notice EWCM. :( Why cant I just be normal? I did EPO and green tea and nothing. II was wet but not the good kind. suck. 

MRS- I got my OH "google tv." so far. Some $300 electronic that I dont know what it does.....gotta figure out some smaller gifts now too. Hrumph. Men like electronics though! 

Love- im sooo jealous!!! I want ultrasound picture of an adorable little bean. I am so happy for you. Out of curiosity- why does your doc think you are depressed? And if so, would it help if you just had someone to tell it all to who wont judge? Maybe start with us. You really need a clear, happy mind to be happy once the baby is born. I was borderline post pardom with my daughter and I look back and want to take that time back, ya know? It doesnt get easier as they're toddlers either. 

Andrea- im sorry everythings so messed up for you. I feel bad. Hang in there. We are here to listen.

Rosa- please test again and have a BFP! I was convinced you'd get a bfp! If not- theres a whole new year in front of us:) With beautiful possibilities. 

SMA and Rosa- cold symptoms are a good sign! 

And the rest of you ladies- I hope you are all coming along well if ive forgotten anything. Its hard to remember everything! I am reading and listening to all you have to say though. 

I am CD 19 or 2/3 DPO. Who the *&[email protected] knows. Im frustrated because I missed the surge, and now dont have ANY of the post ovulation symptoms like sore boobs or cramping. So, I either didnt ovulate or am pregnant and the lack of symptoms is good. But im going to go with A. Didnt ovulate. Sigh. Oh well, whadya do. 

Ciao ladies!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've got a runny nose during the day.....stuffy nose at night and early morning....and the cramps are the strangest I've ever had :( 

I was told tonight NOT to buy progesterone cream as on the warning label it says "May cause Cancer" So I'd rather not risk it so hopefully my doctor will call me very very soon and let me know whats going on...if she doesn't call by tomorrow morning time....I will be calling them I do believe :( 

Hope everyone has a great night I'm going to go to sleep I gotta lotta presents to wrap tomorrow while my kids are with my mom :) I gotta get it over an done with :) talk to everyone later FX Rosa for the BFP and for everyone else thanks so much for being there....I can't wait to see everyones tests I feel pretty confident in myself this month its just been so weird :( But I am NOT gonna get hopes up as they will be crushed :) But anyways ;) FX for EVERYONE an lotsa babydust :)


----------



## sma1588

so today my OH asks me y i have been so grouchy with him lately. lol yes ive been a bitch poor OH. i just told him i have no clue whats going on but i know i feel like shit


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My cramps are getting bad :( goodnight everyone see you all later :( I pray this goes away its the worst feeling.....could implantation hurt? I doubt seriously I'd feel it this early but OUCH :( something is going on an I may have to call my dr back tomorrow early :( as I really feel awful an feel "something" in there that hurts....:( hmph I'm tired :( an depressed :( goodnight all :( sorry I'm ranting I hate feeling this way an being so upset :( .....SMA I really hope you figure it out soon hunny :( goodness it seems none of us can catch a break lately :(


----------



## nypage1981

I agree- what happened to lucky thread? We are all having issues it seems:(

SMA- are you around ovulation or PMS time? My OH and I almost break up when im ovulating or pmsing. LOL. Not funny at the time but I can giggle about it later. Another reason it seems I didnt ovulate cuz usually im so hating him around that time and I didnt this time. Booo. Well, not boo but you know what I mean. No ovulation is boooo.


----------



## RorysMom

Hi, everyone. I've been reading and thinking of all sorts of things to reply about, but then I forget by the time I get to the end of the thread, so how about a blanket comment? Feel better! Fantastic news! Test test test! :)

So, assuming my cycle straightens out this month, I should be O'ing right around new year's. Which means BDing while... visiting family? DH and I haven't totally finalized our plans. Maybe we'll alter them slightly to take advantage of my fertile window. But... is that wrong? To BD in someone else's house? :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Rory I don't think its wrong to bd in someone elses house as long as you clean up after your self especially if its your fertile window. 

I once got frisky with dh in a friends shower and accedentally broke the bar at the back of the shower... it was embarressing but my friend just laughed and made fun of us lol... 

Im having lots of pain in my nipples and the sides of my bbs. I went out side and had to come back in because I was in so much pain from my nips getting hard.

Well hope everybody is doing well :dust: to all


----------



## rosababy

tmi...just went to the bathroom, and noticed a LITTLE cm, which was white, and looked most like creamy cm. I don't usually notice creamy cm (I only really notice watery and ewcm during fertile time), but usually I am pretty dry during this part of my cycle. The last few days I've noticed it's a little more wet when I wipe. (sorry tmi)

Has anyone else ever noticing this? Could this be a symptom? I'm ttc #1, so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Starchase

Evening ladies 

I am so so excited just had the most beautiful positive OPK!!!! Whoo hoo fx'd this month please

Love I am so so happy everything is ok with you, I just had to read 7 pages girlies you have been busy

Big hugs to everyone, Andrea get to the dr as soon as you can honey I wished I'd just gone last month,... it really does put ur mind at rest and stops u stressing which will NOT help the cramps,....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RorysMom

hopeful - That is a little embarrassing! There is a chance we'll actually be in a hotel room for two nights, so maybe that will solve the problem. Of course, here's the worst case scenario: At my mom's, where we'll probably be during that whole time, we are sleeping on a blow-up mattress in her living room, and since she lives in this teeny tiny little beach cottage, there's also a giant open "window" in her bedroom overlooking the living room -- no glass, not even curtains. Pretty sure we won't be BDing while we're there. Maybe not even if she and my step-dad leave for awhile.

rosa - I think it can be a good sign, but cm is so subjective. I don't know. But I hope it's a symptom for you!

Starchase - FX'd for you!


----------



## annie00

hey ladies how is everyone.. im finally back from visiting mom and going to the dr.. well the dr put my on metformen 500 MG to regulate my periods and maybe ovulate she said..they also think i have PCOS :( so i made a dr appointment at a fertility Specialist in Feb.. So we shall see what happends other than that dh doesnt wanna try right now but he is so upset bc we cant have kids on our own... so we are gonna take one day at a time and hope for the best they also gave me some pills so i will start my period..

She said that some people can get pregnant on just metformin bc it helps ur body to ovulate.. so im gonna take this untill i see a dr in feb and see what happends ..\


How is everyone? any BFP?


----------



## rosababy

Annie, welcome back!! Sorry to hear about your possible pcos. :cry: I hope they find something for you that will work.

Rorysmom, gosh. Your sleeping situation sounds like it might make bd'ing a challenge. Try to get a hotel! We had to bd at my in-laws once...it wasn't too bad, except our dog gets very clingy, so she sat outside our room and whined the whole time. I was so worried someone was going to be like "oh the poor thing, she misses you" and open the door for her! :haha: Could have been very awkward.

Andrea, you've had so many pains lately. :hugs: Are you seeing a dr soon? I hope you feel better.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Well my dh just called and said he's not getting his promotion and may even need to start looking for another job. So it looks like I wont be quitting mine anytime soon... I was really looking forward to it too... I think I might just go cry myself to sleep later


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi girls..

Annie- I can understand and hope you can concieve before u even go in for your appointent. 

I get so jealous of the girls who can kiss their oh's and get preggo. Lol

It seems no matter how much my husband an I bd even it is in my fertile window it never happens.. And the ones that do stay long enough for meto get excited then they don't stick. It's a bummer but here's for trying. 

We still haven't bd'd since last Sunday.. But the soap issue has resolved and when I get home from work- I'm pouncing on him! Lol hopefully he's in the mood! 

I had to take some new medicine for another issue. But it has depleted my sex drive enough to be noticeable.. So I now think me and hubbies sex drive are now about the same.. Considering my job, I've always had a way higher libido.. But I am now ok with not doing it.. I don't even ask anymore so hopefully in the crucial time he won't have any issues performing lol...


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful don't cry! Everything happens for a reason, an soon enough you'll know why! :) feel better :)b


----------



## Starchase

Big hugs hopeful, sometimes all u need is a good cry but then move on quickly forgetting that it ever happened!!! xxxx

Mrs it will happen, it will happen... lol thats my chant every month in the mirror hee hee

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls- 

Head up Hopeful- metformin may be all you need. Just look for a new job so you can at least be happy and not stuck at that crappy one. 
MRS- me too. 3 years of NTNP and we do it a lot. Still do. A lot. Soooo, I know how you feel. There's no reason we shouldnt be getting our BFP dammit. 

Rosa- did you ever test again or did you get AF? 
Hows everyone else? We are quiet today- must be busy shopping! ha. 
Im about 3 dpo and bored. nothing to report here. I have a bazillion IC's that I ordered so Im gunna just have POAS addiction this month im sure and begin testing way too early. Only cuz im bored. Lol. Still no after ovulation symptoms that I normally get. Cept im exhausted but ive just worked a lot. 3 dpo is too early for anything. Altho my boobs usually hurt super bad and im usually cramping so heres to hoping AF is not getting ready in this 2WW! Sucks tho cuz now I wont find out before xmas I dont think. I'd be about 10 dpo so would be close but early yet. So heres to a NEW YEAR bfp!~


----------



## Starchase

Whoo hoo NYpage I'm really close to you hope to be 1DPO tomo or sun..., defo New year BFP's I'm now jealous of ur screen name its a sign lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nypage1981

What about my screen name Star? I dont get it! lol .


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny=new years maybe.. Is always thought new York.. Butaune she was think new years ::)


----------



## nypage1981

Ahhhh yes that makes sense....its actually my initials to my name, NYP.:) But yes people at work call me NYPD blue just cuz they always think of that too. Thanks for clarifying, im a little slow this week for some reason. Think im in a TTC fog.


----------



## Starchase

Lol Yeah I was joking.... new year x x


----------



## sma1588

i think im going to be out ladies. im cramping pretty bad now and im only 9dpo so i dont know whats going on if there good cramps or bad.this is the first month i took clomid so im not sure if the clomid is causing all this or not.......... my nipples r still a little sore,cramps,my ribs hurt,its hard to eat or drink and everything stinks but all this except the sore nipples also happens when im getting sick


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I'm so sorry to keep complaining about my job but I need some help before I drive myself off a bridge....

y'all know I work for a couple, well this couple own two personal care homes and I work both. I had already come to terms that I was gonna have to miss my family christmas and stay at work from the 23-26 at my regular home. That was fine as I have gotten really close to one of my resident and think of her as a grandmother. I had planned to buy gifts for her and the other resident to open sat them sit down to christmas breakfast of eggs bacon sausage and sweet rolls. I come to work today to find out that they have hired a new girl and she will be working christmas at my regular home and I have to go to the other. The resident that its there had extreme dementia and isn't really aware of what is going on around her. She can only eat soft or purreed foods and spends most of her time asleep in bed (she almost 90 I don't blame her).

So that means I'm gonna spend most of my christmas alone doing thesame old thing I do everyday and my bosses don't even think twice about ruining my plans TWICE!...my resident that I'm close to is all upset cause she was looking forward to it too and I feel like I just want to go to sleep and not wake up. I can't stop crying and I just don't care anymore about anything.

well I hope everyone is doing better than I am. I'm just giving up


----------



## ready4baby

yay yay :happydance: I couldn't be more excited! It has been WEEKS, I dunno 30 days or something waiting to O and I just got a positive OPK!  I get EWCM sporadically like my body is trying to O, but yesterday had more and today I had a bunch so I tested tonight and we're a go... 

It probably doesn't seem like much, but when you don't O regularly it's exciting!


----------



## sma1588

hopeful- im really sorry to hear that. that really sux but i hope it all works out,i know its really hard on the residents to that u were close with because most of them dont like change....

ready- yaaaay!!!! thats great i hope u get to catch that little egg. i know its exciting to O because i usually dont either and did for the first time in a very long time with the help of clomid....hope u get a new years bfp


----------



## rosababy

sma, 9 dpo could be implantation cramps.

ready, good luck bd'ing! I hope you catch that eggy! I always get excited when I O, too!!:happydance:

nypage, i did not test today. i think i might test tomorrow, though. it's only 12 dpo tomorrow, so it may still come out bfn (and if it does, i'll be disappointed), but i'm gonna try. i'll definitely let you know how it turns out! Think good thoughts!


----------



## sma1588

i hope thats what it is. this crap hurts i dont like it much lol


----------



## Kiki0522

Andrea- I hope you feel better soon!

Starchase & Ready - Yay for the positive OPK's!!! That is great news! 

Rosa- What kind of dog do you have? It sounds like my dog...She's very clingy and needy and she sits outside our room all the time while we are BDing and she whines! haha. We have a beagle. 

Hopeful- I'm sorry to hear the news about your DH not getting his promotion. And that is awful about your job situation for Christmas! At least if you have to work, you should be able to work with the clients you want to work with and enjoy it a little bit! 

Mrs- I'm happy to hear the soap issue is all better! Meds can really screw with your sex drive. It sucks how that works. Hopefully your DH didn't have any performance issues, hehe. It was our night to BD last night and my DH bumped his head like 5 times on the wall, lol! He was a little nervous I think. He didn't want to move the position just in case. :laugh2:

sma- cramps definitely can be a good sign so hang in there!!

I hope everyone is doing well! I had a wonderful Birthday today! Had the day off from work, did a little shopping, DH got out of work early and surprised me, my mom came over for dinner and my DH cooked a fantastic meal, and gave me 2 new charms for my pandora bracelet. An anchor because we love cruises, and a little travel bag because we love to travel! So cute. Tomorrow we will be celebrating with our friends and also having a cookie swap for an early christmas party! Should be fun! 

:dust:


----------



## RorysMom

Aw, hopeful, I'm sorry about your bosses. It seems like they should have at least told you, even if that doesn't change the fact that it's not what you wanted. I hope you find a better job really soon.

ready, that is exciting! I was thrilled just to finally get my period again, so I kind of know the feeling.

Kiki, happy birthday! Sounds like it was a fun day. :)

Does anyone know if exercising can alter your period immediately? I know that an increase in consistent exercise can, but... well, I went hiking today. It was strenuous, and I haven't been doing much of anything in the way of exercise in weeks. My period, after skipping a cycle, was rather short and appeared to be finished this morning, and now tonight it's back, but it's really, really brown with some red. Could it be that my body needed a little boost to get rid of more stuff? I don't know what to think.


----------



## RorysMom

rosa, that's too funny about your dog. Mine would do the exact same. We let her stay in the room because she sleeps under the bed and would tear the door down if we closed it on her. Of course, when I first got her, she did jump into the bed once. It was the most awkward, frantic situation ever! I'm just saying... cold dog nose plus naked skin is not a good combination. It totally killed the mood. And then she threw up on the comforter. I think she learned her lesson, or else I would have kicked her out of the bedroom ages ago. :)


----------



## Kiki0522

Rorysmom- Thank you for the birthday wish! I appreciate it! :)

Exercise can alter your period but I think that's only when you start a new consistent work out routine. I'm not positive but that is what I have been told. I actually was in the same boat as you this month.. Mine was short and stopped and then a day later I was spotting brown. If yours is brown with some red, I would guess it's just old blood and maybe your hike did just boost your body to clean out some extra. I had the brown for like a day. It was mostly spotting and then just went to when i would wipe then it was done.
That is a funny story about your dog!! Is that her in the picture? Very cute!


----------



## RorysMom

I think I've got to get back on a regular exercise routine. This always happens at the end of the semester. I have my own school work that piles up, but then all the grading for my students, too. Why is exercise always the answer? Why not chocolate?

And yep, that's my dog, Rory. :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks I have been in the ER all night my son has been sick with a high fever...my oldest son :) sorry didn't clarify which one.....me I should have went myself to the hospital but its 2 am an we just got home I couldn't sit through another 3 hours of torture lol. 

I'm having crazy things happen....if I over exert myself my chest begins to hurt :( like sharp pains if I breathe in deep but dull pain constantly....I don't think its anything but stress to be honest but if it worsens tomorrow I'll go get it seen about. 

On the cramping issue :( its not going away I've had the craziest cramps ever sometimes they are a lil painful an other times I'm okay just crampy in my hips as if AF were coming but shes not due for a long while apparently. Anyways its really late an time for me to get some shut eye. Waiting :( I'm sorry to hear about the job situation :( bless your heart :( I hate sad stories please be happy though :) I'll be praying things get better.

Everyone else have a wonderful night :) I sure missed being on today but I've been overly busy :( if its not one thing its another here lately. I gotta work from noon til 7 tomorrow night yucky CST ;) soooooooo I wont be on much tomorrow either I can't wait til everyone begins testing soon :) HUGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS and to all of you O'ing I can't wait to see you all testing right behind :) God bless an sweet dreams everyone!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well um up! LOL Couldn't sleep past usual wake time.....and I have news :) My temps ALWAYS DIP ON 4DPO....well this cycle it went UP :) wooooooooohoooooooooooo I hope thats a great thing :)


----------



## rosababy

Kiki and rorysmom, we have a black lab. She's never clingy at home, but she is when we stay over at someone else's house. I'll never forget the first time we had her and we bd'ed...it was awful! YES, wet noses definitely ruin the mood! :haha::haha: We learned our lesson: Always close the door. 

Andrea, I'm so sorry to hear about your son. I hope everything is okay...glad to hear your temp went back up! 

As for me, I tested with fmu this morning, and got a bfn. I know I told myself I wouldn't be disappointed, because it's still early, but I am totally disappointed. Not even a faint line to stare at. Ladies, I need some words of encouragement. I had such high hopes for this cycle, but I'm starting to lose my faith. I'm so sad.:cry::cry:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL My temp never dropped hun....but it always dips on day 4 and well instead it went up :) woooooooooohooooooooooooooooo yea hes in bed sleeping an hes' okay just a bad cold :( poor guy. Hes gonna be fine though :) THANKS :) My temps are a ladder going straight up to Heaven :) Lets pray I get an angel baby at the end :)

Thats a funny story about the doggy LOL.....


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Andrea, the temps staying up is a good sign :flower:


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- It's so hard not to get dissapointed when you can't see any sort of a line. :hugs: But it is still early! Also... I have heard so many women who get BFN one day. Not even a hint of a line.. And get their BFP the next day, 2 or 3 days from then! So don't give up yet!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL I caved an heres the test :) Top is an OPK which doesnt matter bottom is the pregger test I know its way too early but at least I got some sort of evapy line going on I can't be more happier LOL I still have some sort of hope :)
 



Attached Files:







BFPbeginning.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Andrea you are a poas addict! Lol thank you for all of the test pics it gives the rest of us something to look at. 

Rosa- Kiki is right, alot of stories I have read ladies tested early then 2-3+ days later they get a bfp!! Good luck over the next few days. I'll be thinking about u :) 
Kiki- any signs of o yet? None for me.. Been cramping I side, but I think that might be cyst related idk... Bout to make some green tea! And pray..

Hubby and I didn't bd last night. We've been lazy.. Before I started this medicine, I'd be upset if we went a week or two without dtd... I don't have any want to initiate.. If I have he makes a cute growl that says to me.. No not horny and I'm fine with it..weird I used to want to pounce him all the time. Not anymore.. 

Lol that might affect our ttc abilities a little bit.. But it's ok.. 

Hope u ladies are having a great weekend and a stress free holiday.. I am completely relaxed until I have to get out and drive somewhere. First slick day of the year and everybody goes ********.. Lol. I'm not one to talk though.. First 3 years being on my own I was wrecked into every winter.. Not fun

Andrea- I hope u get to feeling better.. Maybe the pain is uti? I read that you can get discomfort In abdomen with that


----------



## jules1

Hey ladies,

Well the witch got me this afternoon :( feel deflated as I really felt this was my month, especially with the little bleed at 7dpo. But it's not meant to be! I feel full of a cold as well which always makes me miserable!

But it's snowing like crazy here so it's beginning to feel very christmassy! If we had a white Christmas it wouod be the first of my lifetime (as far as I know!) so that is exciting... And looking on the bright side, i should ovulate around new year's eve so it could be a busy holiday for us!!

Fingers crossed for all of you xxxx


----------



## RorysMom

rosa, my mom was certain she was pregnant with me and asked for a blood test right around her AF was a day or so late and it came back negative. Two weeks later, another blood test proved she was right. I'm not sure why that happened, but it did, and I've heard other stories. You could have implanted later than you thought, and then you'd need a few more days for it show. I know you know this, but I don't want you to be sad!

Mrs., sometimes that happens with us too. We just aren't really in the mood. I think it's healthy to go with how you feel, at least for awhile. If you force yourselves, it won't be fun or intimate like it's supposed to be. It sounds like yours is from whatever med you're on, though. Maybe it'll lessen a bit?

jules, we'll be O'ing around the same time! :)

So, I was thinking about starting a B-50 vitamin complex. I read a thread on here about it, and I guess it helps with short LPs, but I've also heard that it can help regulate irregular and long cycles. Anyone else on it?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thanks rory.. Maybe if I wait long enough his :spermy: count will be trough the roof! 

Cervix was high aNd squishy at the tip today (cd12) so maybe I'm gearing up for it! 

Jules- so sorry that the witch got ya! Here's some :babydust: for next cycle 


So we'll find out if my Jenny prediction was right she said cycle that starts in December bfp in January!! Fingers crossed 

We need more bfp's!!


----------



## Starchase

Fx'd Mrs hope she is right,... mine is either this month or next according to my psychic lol, I love it, when should u ovulate cd14?? or is it a guessing game for u

xxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well today I'm approx. 5 dpo or 7dpo depends on how you look at it. I'm still getting faint lines on my FRER's but we shall see what happens. I'm working a lot this weekend so I haven't been on here much I sure miss my girls!!! Come on girls where did our BFP's GO???? We need our LUCK BACK IN HERE :) lol have an awesome day girls cant wait for all of us to test test test :)


----------



## rosababy

I'm out. AF came today.


----------



## jules1

rosababy said:


> I'm out. AF came today.

Our cycles are going to be really close this month - just think, lots of New Year's Eve fun for us ;) 

Fingers crossed next month is our month xxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Jules & Rosa- I'm so sorry the witch got you ladies. :hugs: Here's to starting off the New Year great with a bfp!! 

Rory- I have read that thread so much! haha. I am debating whether or not to take some as well. I actually bought them but haven't started them yet. They definitely can be a good thing from what I have researched though for short LP. Definitely worth a shot because they can't do any harm. I started an herbal supplement called Maca. There's a thread on that too if you search for it. It's supposed to balance hormones without putting any artificial hormones into your body. So far I feel great with it. I have more energy, increased libido, my temps have been very steady and not all over the place so I'm hoping it's because of that. I'm very anxious to see how my temps will be after O. I'm taking it to help with hormone balance because I have low progesterone.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Starchase- it's a guessing game for me.

Rosa- :hug: I'm sorry toots

I'm cd 13 and I don't feel well.. This headache is back.. I had that around o last cycle.. It's A dreadful headache.


----------



## ready4baby

Well, girls, we have been doing our best to make a baby this weekend! The timing was just perfect for my + OPK because we had the weekend to ourselves without my stepson...my DH didn't even suspect I was in baby-making mode because we just had such a good time together. I didn't tell him I was O'ing but he did say on Friday night "I hope that time was a baby!"

Sorry that AF got you, jules & rosa... here's to excessive BDing for the New Year's! What meds are you on, Mrs?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ladies, I'm so sorry to have been gone for so long and with so many pages to catch up on. I've been violently ill for the past two and a half days with the stomach flu. I spent all of Thursday night and most of Friday in the bathroom making close friends with my toilet. Battled between the runs and having to throw up, at the exact same time. It was miserable. Still not feeling up to par, but certainly better than I was. I'm just worried about oh coming down with it now, he tells me his stomach is churning. 

Mrs- I downloaded that game for my phone. Oh and I actually played it together last night, it was rather fun. My user name is the same one I use here. I like the sound of that shower handle and footrest. I may have to look into getting one of my own. My ideal shower would have a shower head on each end of the shower. I like the ones with the detachable heads... those can be exciting lol. 

sma- My fingers are crossed for you!! I was so certain af was going to show for me, figured all the things I was feeling had an explanation of anything but pregnancy. A lot of women feel normal, or like af is going to come on when they get their bfp, so don't give up hope yet!!

nypage- I'm anxiously waiting for you to get a scan picture with a perfect little bean. My fingers are tightly crossed that your's is really really really soon!! The reason my doctor thinks I'm depressed is because in the paperwork I had to fill out there was a depression survey so they could assess the chance of postpartum later on. I answered absolutely honest, which when it comes to things like that I tend not to. Apparently I scored on the high side and it made her concerned, then talking with me she could kind of feel it as well. I don't know if I'm really depressed or what, I haven't had a very easy life and it's a terribly long and sad story I don't like to burden people with. You lovelies certainly don't need to hear the horrors of my life when you have a wonderful baby to be focusing on. 

Rorysmom- I wouldn't worry about bd'ing in someone else's house. People do it ALL the time. Last Christmas when oh and I went to visit my grandparents we bd several times while we were there, until I got food poisoning lol. We've also bd'd at a friend's house, kind of embarrassing that they knew but we are only human lol.

Annie- I really hope the metformen is all you need. Sometimes you only need a little help to get that ball rolling. How are things coming with oh, any better?

Hopeful- I am so sorry to hear you are stuck at your job. I am in the same position. I found out last night when I went to work (sick as a dog no less) that the promotion I was up for was given to someone who didn't deserve it. They couldn't even give me a reason why they chose him over me. Pretty much management didn't want me to have the position so they had me chasing my own tail. My manager told me the department lead was making the choice, so I would ask her and she would tell me she had no idea what was going on, then my store manager said that I won't work nights and weekends (which I specifically told the assistant manager that I would be willing to work nights and weekends for this spot) and she also said she heard that I didn't want it. It pretty much came down to they didn't want me to have it so I didn't get it. They gave it to some douche bag who has called off more days in a week than he works because he's 'sick' but never has a doctor's note. To top it off when he first started working for the company (a couple months after me) he was ALWAYS an hour or an hour and a half late because he forgot he had to work or some other lame excuse and it was always ME who stayed later to make up for him not being on time. I told them I want a store transfer but I won't know till sometime in January, in the meantime I am looking for a new job as I can't stand mine anymore. I'm just afraid no one will want to hire me because I'm pregnant. My fingers are tightly crossed for you that you find something so much better that what you are doing now and that they will appreciate you the way you deserve. 

jules- I am so sorry to hear af got you. bd extra this cycle lol! My fingers will be tightly crossed that you get the egg this time! Trying anything new this cycle?

Rosa- Oh no!! I was so sure this was your month. I'm so sorry. TONS of baby dust to you for this cycle. WE NEED MORE BFPS.


----------



## sma1588

well im glad to hear that from more than one person because yesterday i seriously thought i was going to start early. i think now im just waiting for AF to come so i dont think i will be so upset if she does come


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love ok I will add you. It'll be from jeni_rene06

Ready- i take happy pills. I'm a little embarrassed that I have to, but I have mood swings that was affecting my day to day life. So I started lamictal. It's been fabulous for me... But I have a small sex drive now.. This week I have been in the mood but dh isn't. Normally I'd throw a fit, about not feeling wants etc.. I swear he must be the only man who doesn't think about sex 100x a day. He rarely wants it.. Idk it hurts my feelings sometimes, and I have tried every way I could think of to encourage him to want more.. Doesn't work. He prefers to watch football and sleep. I know it's partially our schedules. Only getting one full day a week together.. It sounds ridiculous to think like this over a subject as silly as this but sometimes I feel like I don't want to be like this forever.. Sometimes have wondered if he married a different person.. Would he want it more.. Like it's a me issue. It doesn't start fights anymore.. And we are very happy day to day. it's just something I can't change I guess.. Nothing works.. Lingerie, and other things.. Do u know a guy that would turn down fellatio on a regular basis?? Turn down sex for a week or 2 and only do it when he wants to.. No it's ridiculous.. But oh well..football is on and he literally clapping at the tv.. He loves football so much that with every team in the NFL he knows what play they'll play before they play it. He's in 5 fantasy football leagues.. He eats sleeps and lives football. So I personally(with as much as I myself like the game) cannot wait for the season to be over. 

Sry- wasn't Intending to rant, once I started it just comes out lol


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- Maybe a sexy football uniform would lure him into the bedroom? I have very similar mood issues, something very small and seemingly unimportant (not saying that what is going on with your oh is) can make me really upset and my oh just doesn't understand and I can't make him understand. Luckily for me he has a fairly high sex drive and mine is even higher. He thinks I'm a nutcase... and sometimes I think he is right.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol, I don't fuss about it anymore.. What happens will be meant to be. I'm ok with it. He's really fun to be around so it balances ut out


----------



## jules1

Thanks everyone, feeling more positive today :) 

Lovein, my new thing for this cycle is that I'm going to cut down on the sugar I consume (not today. Because today is CD2 and it's snowing outside so I need as much chocolate as I can get) I read somewhere that a diet rich in sugar can affect your luteal phase - and my diet is mostly sugar so that might be partly to blame for my dodgy luteal phase. 

I'm also going to try not to get too carried away with the BDing this month. Last cycle we got a bit carried away around my fertile time - 6 days in a row without a break. I didn't think you were meant to 'cut down' but I honestly think by the time I ovulated I was a little bit dry (sorry TMI) and he was a little bit worn out and 'scraping the barrel' a bit where :spermy: goes. Maybe that is all in my head, but I think I'm going to go with the every other day method this time. 

Anyone else got any tips? xxx


----------



## jules1

oooo I might try that preseed as well. I got it last month and forgot about it so it's still in the box :rofl: but will try it out this month :winkwink:


----------



## rosababy

jules1 said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. AF came today.
> 
> Our cycles are going to be really close this month - just think, lots of New Year's Eve fun for us ;)
> 
> Fingers crossed next month is our month xxxClick to expand...

:hugs: What day do you usually O? Maybe we'll be New Year's bump buddies! I'm still CD 1, as you know. Trying to stop crying. At least I can have a glass of wine tonight. :wine:


----------



## RorysMom

Rosa, I'm sorry the witch got ya. You, me, and jules are on for New Year's, though!

Kiki, maybe I'll try the maca. I don't know. I just started taking a multivitamin! I'm kind of behind on this whole eating right, preparing for a baby thing...

ready, I hope this was your weekend! I don't know who's actually in the 2ww right now since this thread is just on-going now, but GL and FX for you as you wait it out.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

hey just wanted to say sorry to those that got the :witch: 

Im 9dpo and feeling kinda down and pessimistic... i dont have any symptoms except some cramping and my nipples were sore but thats going away so i hope andrea is right about me... i guess i just need some reassurance...

A quick question my nipples seem have to have lost color they were pretty light but some times they look non existent i know that they are suppose to get darker and bigger during pregnancy so i check every now and then just to see especially when they hurt really bad.. any body have any ideas 

well fxs for everybody and :dust: for all


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, totally understandable about the happy pills. I hope they continue to help you... On the subject of men, well.  What to say. Here's the thing: nobody is perfect, and we all have things about our men that we don't like. It's all a matter of what we can accept, live with & also how the good things balance out the bad. Think of it this way--you could be in the opposite shoes (somewhere closer to mine), where DH ALWAYS wants it and actually previously got divorced where 75% of the reason was that she didn't ever want sex. Imagine that pressure--I have to keep him satisfied and happy because he's uber-sensitive about whether we have enough & whether I want it. Heh, all I'm saying is we all have our issues--I hope you have come to peace with yours and don't pressure yourself into thinking it is your responsibility to convince him to want sex...sounds like you are available to him, and this is part of who he is.

rorysmom, thanks...I know I may be one of the only ones in tww again. I started off on the same schedule as kylarsmom but then my cycles got out of whack and I don't line up with anyone for long!! FX that I had a good ovulation, as I know we had plenty of BD. Have to watch my temps now...


----------



## loveinbinary

Hopeful- my nipples certainly haven't gotten any darker. Hell, I haven't noticed much of a change in my breasts at all for that matter. Here I was hoping for firm and perky, hah I was sure kidding myself. They seem to be the same as always. So I wouldn't go on that as being an indicator. Sometimes I think half the symptoms of pregnancy are just bull anyways lol. We are all different and it seems when we actually catch the egg we've overlooked the real symptoms for our individual body because we are expecting something from the list of standard symptoms. 

Mrs- ready is absolutely right. I agree completely. If it takes pills to keep you balanced and happy then so be it. No one has to know and those of us who do certainly are in no position to judge. I've always know there is something wrong with me emotionally and going through my history it's really no wonder. I don't know how to talk to people about my problems. I was raised to keep all of this silent because to express it would bring a shame to my family and that is completely unacceptable in their eyes. Now even if I were to go to therapy I'm not sure I'd actually gain anything from it as I've spent so much time telling myself this is who I am and simply dealing with it the best I can. Part of me fears I'm more broken than I am already aware of. As long as you are happy with your life and with your oh nothing else matters. Be glad that your oh has an obsession with sports rather thank strip clubs and drinking. 

Ready- my oh had a very similar issue with his ex. He always had a high sex drive but she was rarely interested. The first month him and I were together we had sex more than he had gotten from her in 2 years. It was hard getting him used to so much after having so little for so long.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol love, I am so happy he doesn't have an obsession with bars and strip clubs. He's definitely grown passed that.

Welp I believe I'm coming in to my fertile phase. I had a higher temp this morning, I think it's because I slept on the couch till 6am then went to the bedroom and took my temp 2 hours later.. If I did o then it'd be a surprise.. No ewcm.. Still gulping green tea like it's going out of style.. Replaced my coffee with pomegranate green tea with milk in it.. SOOO YUMMY!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol love, I am so happy he doesn't have an obsession with bars and strip clubs. He's definitely grown passed that.

Welp I believe I'm coming in to my fertile phase. I had a higher temp this morning, I think it's because I slept on the couch till 6am then went to the bedroom and took my temp 2 hours later.. If I did o then it'd be a surprise.. No ewcm.. Still gulping green tea like it's going out of style.. Replaced my coffee with pomegranate green tea with milk in it.. SOOO YUMMY!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Here's to hoping you ov'd!! Luckily for me I don't have to be to work till 10 tomorrow morning, I just can't sleep. Oh has caught my miserable stomach flu and I can't bare to see him in so much pain and discomfort. He's finally managed to fall asleep but I just can't seem to. I'm worried he's going to need me and I'll be asleep. I also have an irrational fear that if I am sick (bedridden not just a cold) that I'm going to die, and because I love him so much I am afraid he is going to die. I know it's irrational but I still worry anyways.


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies

Sucks about the witch- im sorry it got a few of you. A new year is around the corner, we will all be here trying and trying! 

Some of you said you OH think your nuts- mine too! But mine's pretty much all about TTC and needing this to happen it stresses me out. I hope we got enough BDing in while I ovulated cuz i've been really not wanting it the last week. Not sure whats my deal but somethings making my sex drive non existant:(

Rory- I take vit b. Its my second month. Didnt notice much happening yet but i havnt got a horrible LP. I wanted it to just pump up my progesterone for implantation and such. So hope it brings me my BFP STAT!

Im workin overnights tonight. 12 hours. I have 6.5 left and im so tired. Im CD 5 so too soon for AF...maybe just coming down with something. I will probably be on here all night. Lol. 

Good luck MRS- go get that egg fertilized! 

Love- im glad you are feeling better- make sure to drink lotsa water so you get yourself back to good again and dont end up in the hospital with a picc line! Thanks for the cheerleading you are doing for me:) Im trying!


----------



## RorysMom

nypage, I don't think I have a super short LP either, around 12 days I think. (I don't know for sure since I don't temp, and especially since things have been wacky in my body the last few months.) I am sort of hoping it might help straighten out my cycle, but I figure it can't hurt to have the vitamins even if they don't work how I want them to. I hope it helps you get your BFP! I'm still undecided if I will start them or not.


----------



## nypage1981

I guess they help by suppressing some estrogen...and for low progesterone so thats why i've tried them. However, if you do get preggers dont quit them til at least 12 wks because that can cause early MC.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Goodluck to all of you I hope you got your eggies :) I haven't been on much :( just don't feel good. Depressed an tired of TTC like most of us are already. Anyways hope everyone has a great day I may pop back in later :) Babyyyyydust!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

hi ladies.. my temp stayed up.. what does it look like to you? oh i hope i didn't o yet.. todays temp was taken right on time.. :( we'll see what tomorrows does. still haven't bd'd since last sunday :(


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs I've had a cycle or two before where my temp rose, then dipped before O. Maybe that's what's happening here. Your current temp isn't terribly high for post-O; it's still possible! The last little while my trick has been to wait for any signs of fertile CM & do an OPK that evening. I don't routinely do OPK and it's hard to say when O might sneak up on me, so that's my approach...


----------



## sma1588

ok ladies i really think im out now. i did a test this morning and got a bfn again. i think my body is either getting ready for AF or i have more problems with my female parts again.........i guess i will do another test on x mas eve and if its still bfn then im out for sure


----------



## sanaz

I would like to join you ....I would be testing new years day and I am currently cd11. I have 23 day cycles and I usually O around cd12........
This is the third month of TTC for baby #1 for us and we are very excited and impatient or maybe I am .....:)
Hope all of us get our BFPs soon


----------



## Leeze

RorysMom said:


> hopeful - That is a little embarrassing! There is a chance we'll actually be in a hotel room for two nights, so maybe that will solve the problem. Of course, here's the worst case scenario: At my mom's, where we'll probably be during that whole time, we are sleeping on a blow-up mattress in her living room, and since she lives in this teeny tiny little beach cottage, there's also a giant open "window" in her bedroom overlooking the living room -- no glass, not even curtains. Pretty sure we won't be BDing while we're there. Maybe not even if she and my step-dad leave for awhile.
> 
> rosa - I think it can be a good sign, but cm is so subjective. I don't know. But I hope it's a symptom for you!
> 
> Starchase - FX'd for you!

I know I'm a bit late with this response, but remember RorysMom - not the most romantic idea but you could always go for self-insemination if you've really stuck around your most fertile time! I think if you get your partner to "relieve" himself in a cup then use either a softcup or a medical syringe to inseminate yourself. Or maybe you could both feign illness so you can go for a lie down together in the afternoon!! Good luck with it x


----------



## annie00

hey ladies sorry i havent been on here in a while we been running around like crazy trying to get all the shopping done an what not... 

Lovein- well since i started the metforphine he has ben cumming in me BUT i also on provera to start my period and he said once i start he will stop cumming in me.. So we are not doing good at all i got a DR appointment FEB 29th to get a pap and so i can tell em to run test to see if i got PCOS and all that and give me clomid but he said he doesnt want me to take clomid bc he isnt ready to try so today i asked him if i dont bring up baby anymore and give u to the end of FEB when i go to the dr will u be ready.. He said he DUNNO and PROLLY NOT.. so im really at the end of my rope here.. i dont know what eles to do .. I even told him he can bring me home wend.. and he said ok like oh well we over after 4 yrs... like he didnt even care but yet go lay down in the bed and be all upset.. i told him he made his bed now he gotta lay in it.. meaning all i want is for him to give me a baby and ill stay with him...

Well then he says im not gonna have a baby with someone just so they will stay with me.. :( ladies im to the point where he doesnt wanna try and i have PCOS and nothing i can do are say will change his mind i feel like dieing.... it hurts so bad bc my sister and them are trying and she has PCOS why can he just be like look get the cholmid and we will try one time.. i swear.. 

OH btw we are not married yet we been together 4 yrs.. im 23 and he is 26 please dont say yall need to wait untill marriage the only reason im asking this is bc will they give me clomid even though im not married?


----------



## RorysMom

Leeze, is it weird that I'm tempted to try that? lol Although, the mental picture of DH servicing himself in my mother's house, and then the two of us trying to inseminate me on the down low is truly hilarious. Perhaps we will ntnp this month and not worry so much about it, just BD when we're able. You better believe we'll be BDing whether it's time or not when we get a hotel in San Diego. My mom runs a Hyatt spa further north, but she's getting us a nice room for a couple nights in Mission Bay. I'm so excited because I used to live in San Diego, and it's absolutely gorgeous. Plus, she's keeping the dog while we're gone. :)


----------



## RorysMom

annie00 - I don't know about whether the doc will give you chlomid or not. I don't know much about any of that. But I do know that men can get weird when we're ttc, whether we're married to them or dating them or just talking about babies near them. I'm sorry your oh isn't on the same page with you right now, especially with the added complication of pcos! Unfortunately, we don't get to just decide babies aren't important for awhile -- when we want them, we want them, and even if we can rationalize about bad timing or relationships issues or other things complicating what we want, it doesn't seem to do much to stop us from wanting them. I hope he comes around for you. Maybe talking it out would help, which is hard to do when you feel so much pressure and he feels like it's an ultimatum or something, but maybe he's not actually as resistant as he seems and is just having a hard time officially committing to ttc? Like maybe he feels like saying yes on one thing means saying yes to everything? I don't know. I hope there's room for you guys to figure it out and maybe compromise. I know how frustrating it is when your oh just won't budge and it makes you question the entire relationship. That's essentially what ended my last serious relationship before my DH -- not ttc, but career and family stuff -- and it was really, really hard to walk away.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Welcome sanaz! This thread is a very chatty one.. With the exception of everyone being busy for the holidays! 

I'm sure I haven't I'd yet because the green tea as increased my cm but no ewcm so to speak yet.. So maybe it's closer. 

Annie- I'm right there with u on the running around! It's hectic! I got all my presents bought now I just have to buy groceries lol... That's not going to be fun.. I never fully realize how populated our city is until everyone is out holiday shopping. 

Well ladies I'm hoping to get a little booty over the next few days! Lol hopefully hubby will deliver.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

And ps. I'm not worried if we miss it this month. Too hectic ttc and do the holidays at the same time..


----------



## hopeful4bfp

annie00 said:


> Lovein- well since i started the metforphine he has ben cumming in me BUT i also on provera to start my period and he said once i start he will stop cumming in me.. So we are not doing good at all i got a DR appointment FEB 29th to get a pap and so i can tell em to run test to see if i got PCOS and all that and give me clomid but he said he doesnt want me to take clomid bc he isnt ready to try so today i asked him if i dont bring up baby anymore and give u to the end of FEB when i go to the dr will u be ready.. He said he DUNNO and PROLLY NOT.. so im really at the end of my rope here.. i dont know what eles to do .. I even told him he can bring me home wend.. and he said ok like oh well we over after 4 yrs... like he didnt even care but yet go lay down in the bed and be all upset.. i told him he made his bed now he gotta lay in it.. meaning all i want is for him to give me a baby and ill stay with him...
> 
> Well then he says im not gonna have a baby with someone just so they will stay with me.. :( ladies im to the point where he doesnt wanna try and i have PCOS and nothing i can do are say will change his mind i feel like dieing.... it hurts so bad bc my sister and them are trying and she has PCOS why can he just be like look get the cholmid and we will try one time.. i swear..
> 
> OH btw we are not married yet we been together 4 yrs.. im 23 and he is 26 please dont say yall need to wait untill marriage the only reason im asking this is bc will they give me clomid even though im not married?


I want to be supportive but think it is unfair to your so to demand a baby of him or you will leave him. I believe that if your gonna bring a baby into the world it should be with two parents that are happy healthy and on the same page whether your married or not. I know what its like to want a baby so bad you can taste it but what if your bf gives in just to not loose you and you get pg and he resents you AND THE BABY because you forced him into it. do you really want to bing a gift like a child into that situation. I hope that either you and your bf can get on the same page or you can find a way to be ok with waiting a little longer. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies!

It is so weird, after being so crazy last month about TTC and the whole 2ww thing, this month I have been so relaxed. I just now realized that I should Ov tomorrow! Lol! We BD last night and tonight, but just because we felt like it, not because I had us on a schedule. I honestly thought I had another week to go! Lol! I think we got enough in, I think we only skipped 4 days BDing this cycle, but they werent in my fertile window anyway. I have a ton of tests left over from last month, but I really dont feel the urge to take them at all. I dont know if it is the whole Christmas mushiness or what, but I am so happy with my life and my family right now. I told DH tonight that I will be beyond happy if it happens this month, but if it doesnt, I am content with it happening in its own time. So for now I am going to just enjoy and revile in what I have and continue to enjoy making love to my husband and if a new addition comes of that we will welcome it with open arms!

Lol, now after saying all of that, watch me turn into a raving, hormonal POASA next week! Hahaha~


----------



## nypage1981

LOL brandys- I am in the same boat. Im like, well we had sex, we loved each other, and in between all that we ran around like crazy people and spent a small fortune on xmas, if we have a baby, cool! Thats not how I was last month at all! Must be xmas. I've not really stressed, cept thinking maybe we didnt do it enough but its not bothering me because im alsmost selfishly thinking I dont want to have a bfp this month. 

There. I said it. We have just planned so much fun. We go to family in 2 days about 3 hours away and for that weekend I dont want to find out im preggers amidst all his family. And then New Years we have this awesome get away with friends planned because my daughter will be away. Now, at this getaway there will be drinks involved....so I kind of wish I though of this all a little better because we put money down already and to find this out would not work! But, God willing, if I do get my BFP im going to be so happy. Just, I secretly hope it waits one more cycle:) Cant ever be happy, can i?!?!??!

sma- im sorry:( We will be there for another cycle though, chin up girl and have a really good holiday time relaxed! 

Leeze- I have NEVER heard of home semination! Is this proven??

Annie- ive got to agree a little. If your arent married, ( and no, im not preaching at all because me and OH arent either,)- but if not being married and he's not really into TTC right now- i'd say it isnt a good idea. You need to be a really strong couple to TTC without being married. And you both have to be into it because ive got an amazing daughter with an ex. It is SOOOO hard to figure out time split with another person for this amazing child's life. You want them all the time, but cant because you had a baby with someone who you were not married to and didnt work out. Please be careful and make sure that you dont get pregnant unless he really, really knows he wants it, and wont resent you for it. Breaking up with a child is worse than anything I can think of and I know you want a baby so badly, but waiting until he is completely on board may be the best idea for you. If you think he is, then totally try for a baby!!! We know- some guys are- monday, yes- thursday, no kinda men. But just be careful. 

Mrs- yes, if we all miss it this month its no wonder! There is a reason December is not the highest conception month huh??? soooo busy! But very fun so we dont all get depressed and notice we didnt have a baby:) Ive got a good feeling but not for me, so someone in here must be producing a bfp soon! 

BABY DUST!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls I woke up at 5 am to go pee an can't go back to sleep just thought I'd say hey to everyone hope you all have a great day I've been so busy lately Its been crazy around here with two sick babies so I've been taking care of them......for now I'm going to TRY and go back to sleep for an hour or so that I have left....to sleep that is lol. I can't wait to see all the bfp's soon come on girls dont lose our PMA :) :hugs: an I sure miss each an every one of you......

I've been cramping kinda bad at times and I'm only 7 dpo.....I have no clue whats going on but who knows....trying not to symptom spot....but it kinda hurts :( feels like AF is gonna just come full force any moment......Talk to you all later :) bye for now!


----------



## nmariern

Hi girls :) I have to read up on what's been going on... but I'm in for testing NYE :) I hope I get to skip out on the champagne this year!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls :( My Christmas has totally ripped my heart in half with no doubt :(.....my husband only an hour ago was told he's deploying and leaving tomorrow morning. I'm crying uncontrollably called my mom to come hold me because I can't do this anymore. I've got the awfullest feeling I'm not pregnant I can't stop crying OMG OMG OMG.....I wanna give up......No warning for this....nothing just has to up and leave tomorrow morning I'm going to get sick I've got no clue what to do I'm numb at this point an totally just wanna give up :( I wish my mom was here shes on her way.....how do I tell my babies Daddy is gonna be gone for Christmas at last minutes notice OMG :(


----------



## sma1588

on no andrea im soooo sorry to hear this i just wanna go give u big :hugs: i coudlnt imagine OH leaving a few days before x mas......i dont know what to say really,thats sux they didnt give u all much notice


----------



## AndreaFlorida

12 hour notice....so I guess our Christmas together is tonight :( thats all I've got left......I'm torn to shreds and I've got to go to work and tell them there is no way I can work :( not tomorrow or the next night and I'll have to quit my so worked for job :( I can't work without a sitter :( its just useless :(


----------



## Deethehippy

AndreaFlorida said:


> 12 hour notice....so I guess our Christmas together is tonight :( thats all I've got left......I'm torn to shreds and I've got to go to work and tell them there is no way I can work :( not tomorrow or the next night and I'll have to quit my so worked for job :( I can't work without a sitter :( its just useless :(

I wish i could come and help you :(


----------



## Starchase

Oh Andrea that truley sucks, u must be devastated does that mean he will be home sooner thou? Now young lady u had super dooper OPKs I think there is a bubba or 2 in there keep the PMA so beanie can hang on tight, if u need to talk u know where we are big hugs

Annie I am a big believer in what will be will be, do u love him? If the answer is yes and u don't wanna/cant see urself without him then that is the only answer u need and u have to compromise to be happy with him, and a baby will come eventually... however if u think u love him then u need some time apart to truley know if u want him or a baby more..

I totally agree with NYpage u really need to know what u want before u bring a baby into this world as babies can split up the best of relationships. No one tells u the truth about how hard it actually is to have one; big hugs and I hope u sort it out one way or another xxx

I'm totally excited about santa coming (& Mrs - oh lol) :) and praying we get some more BFPs this month

xxxxxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I pray I have something in there I may go for blood work in the morning to check before he leaves so he will know ASAP with me!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Andrea, im so sorry that is so horrible. I will pray for you sweetie!

Sorry I dont come around often girls! I had my 2nd glucose test today i will find out tomorrow if i have gestational diabetes, i really think i do though. I feel YUCKY when my blood sugar is up after eating sweets or carbs :/ 

Good news! I got my 1st scan today, and everything was GREAT! Im 7+4 and baby measured 7+6 and had a beautiful heartbeat! we got to see the flicker, and listen to it as well! Im so happy! It makes all this sickness soooooooo worth it! I cant wait for you ladies to join me!! Hopefully VERY soon!!
 



Attached Files:







7.4wksNEW2.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 13









7.4weeksNEW1.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sma1588

im glad u can have a x mas with him tonight andrea, if i could get on a plane right now just to give u a hug and help watch ure LO so u could work i would.


----------



## annie00

hey ladies sorry i been bathing does washing car trying to get everything ready to leave tomorrow for the holidays... Well yes i love him very much he is my world we talked about it a lil more and he said i can get the clomid and just hold on to it untill he is ready... He said he will still cum in me whenever he feels like it so im just gonna let nature take its course..... we have been threw alot of things and im not gonna give up on him now..

Andrea- Sweetie im so sorry.. i wish i could be there and hold u but i no how hard that is my dh works outta town alot right now we are in tx since oct and we will be here 8 more months but usually i dont go with him but this time i got to come... again im sorry and i hope everything will work out..


if i dont talk to yall again before i leave tomorrow yall all have a very merry christmas and a happy new year.. we will be back i think jan 3.. love ya :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Erm...that sure looks like there may be another baby hiding? I swear I see two sacs?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Where in LA? I am like 4 hours from NO :) lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

AndreaFlorida said:


> Erm...that sure looks like there may be another baby hiding? I swear I see two sacs?

LOL thats what everyone keeps saying but the tech swore there was only one! idk what that other thing is!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I dunooooooo you may just get a surprise in a few more weeks ;) You could have fraternal ;) an could have ovulated twice........


----------



## Kylarsmom

i just dont know how the tech could of missed it, she looked all over for a full 15 minutes! But it would be a nice surprise! =)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL that would be :) looks awesome doll :) I'm so over the moon for you....I think AF is gonna get me early my cervix feels like it may be opening a tad....I think its just from all the stress and I'm okay with it...probably isn't the best of timing at this point in time :( There is now a 1% chance he may get his way outta this and get it for mid January that would give us ONE MORE SHOT AT THE BFP :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Andrea oh my I am so sorry I can't believe that its happening to you my prayers are with you that you have have a little one for sure 

I treated this morning and bfn :cry: I'm suppose to start on friday so I'm sure I'm out....

On a non ttc note (i think) I'm having pains in my right arm... Similar to growing pains when I was younger. Its a ache that had traveled from my wrist to my elbow in the last few hours. Its getting worse and I'm not quite sure if I should be worried or not. Any ideas would be appreciated

Babydust and prayers to all


----------



## ready4baby

Kylarsmom, how exciting!! Congratulations on a pretty bean


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thank you ready4baby!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My HUBBY ISNT LEAVING :)


----------



## nmariern

Auw what a great present!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've been crampy nearly a week last night had a weird sharp pain on left side down beside my pubic bone and well it could have been from stressing out I suppose last night since I cried for a good solid 2 hours :( it was horrible. Now I'm feeling okay my back hurts a tiny bit but according to FF AF isn't due until the 29th....but if I O'd when I was supposed to then it would be due Christmas day still.....I can't wait to know for sure what a great present it would be for DH to get to stay home with us and get our baby we've wanted! I didn't test this morning as DH was still supposed to leave until about 2 hours ago :) sooooo I guess I'm going to buy two packs of FRER an test it up :) I am so nervous but excited too :) Come on girls where are our BFP's :)


----------



## nmariern

Yay more tests...
I'm so broke from xmas shopping I haven't been able to buy any tests... I get paid tomorrow but I am going to DisneyWorld and need to save that money too ... however... I just saw that my credit cards are way lower than I thought... so perhaps I can splurge on a few :) Unfortunately in my case OH isn't very committed or consistent with TTC .... we don't even discuss it anymore. I guess we're more of a NTNP... or he is. It's always a mystery. I'm hopeful though... maybbeee :)


----------



## Starchase

Kylarsmom said:


> i just dont know how the tech could of missed it, she looked all over for a full 15 minutes! But it would be a nice surprise! =)

Oh Kylarsmom what a pretty bubba, bet u are on :cloud9: xx

Andrea - :happydance::happydance:Whoo hoo baby time when are u gonna test for the first time? xx

waiting - I really don't know what the pain could be how cold is it with u? Could it be because of low circulation in freezing temperatures, I have circulation problems and it really can hurt sometimes

:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## rosababy

Wow, lots going on! Kylarsmom, what a beautiful bean you have!! I swear that looks like twins, though...:winkwink:

Andrea, I'm SO glad your hubby isn't leaving! What a lot of stress the military is dumping on your family! And right before Christmas...booo miliatary! They always do that...my hubby is in the army, and they're on their own schedule, aren't they?! :nope:

I'll be without internet for a few days, so I hope everyone has a lovely Christmas!! :hugs: I'll be thinking of you. Come on, :bfp:!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies!

Well, I think I OVed yesterday, but we were both so tired from Christmas shopping that we didnt DTD. We did BD the day before though and will tonight, so hopefully that is enough. Not gonna stress about it though. If it happens it happens!

Andrea- Great to hear that DH wont be leaving!

Kylersmom- LOVE the scan!! And I see another sac as well?!?!


----------



## MommyV

Kylarsmom- I do think that the us looking interesting like there could possibly be two sacs but I don't see a baby in the other one. hmmm did they tell u what that spot was?


----------



## Kiki0522

Kylarsmom- I love the pics of your little bean!! That is SO exciting!!

Andrea- So happy for you that DH isn't leaving after all! Thank goodness! 

Rosa- Have a wonderful Christmas hun! 

Brandy- I am trying my best not to stress this cycle either. Fx'd for stress free bfps! :)

Well I think I O'd yesterday too. I havent been using opk's as much as other cycles. I tend to use them once a day when usually I use them twice around the fertile time to make sure I catch the surge but not this time. I also haven't been using them when I know DH and I are going to BD because it doesn't really matter. It has helped with the stress not peeing on those as often. Because of that though, I didn't get a positive (i may have just missed it). I had eggwhite cm sun and mon and BD those days too. Didn't BD yesterday but did early early this morning. My temp went up this morning but not a whole lot. I think i'm a 'slow-riser' for the thermal shift though. What do you ladies think? My temp is the highest its been this month and usually only this high if I've O'd. Fx'd!!

Hope everyone is well!! 
:dust:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Witch got me once again


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So sorry :( Swepa :( I'm beginning to think she may creep an get me but Ive got strange symptoms going on so who would ever know.....My cramping stopped YAY but everything else is wacky bb's hurt but em more weird feeling this time like a bruised feeling if they get bumped OUCH I duno probably just my mind playin tricks but getting up to pee every morning is KILLING ME :( ehhhh 4:30 am til 6 am I hate you!!! LOL...I wanna sleep til normal 7 for once :) working til 1 am tonight I hope I get some rest ehhhh


----------



## hopeful4bfp

andea what a rollarcoaster for you im so glad to here that your dh isnt leaving

i think im out what little symptoms ive had are gone and my cervix is low and soft af is due friday so i dont think im gonna get my xmas bfp :cry:

im strangely ok with it... im gonna stop obsessing about it start working on myself. i hope everybody gets their bfp

:dust: for everyone


----------



## Kylarsmom

i know it does look like another sack but im pretty sure even if it is , its empty. the tech didnt say anything about it and i really didnt even notice it too much at the time, just looking back at the pic! i guess i will just ask my dr about it next time im there!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh, and I do have gestational diabetes, already. pretty depressed about it =(


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh that sucks Kylersmom. I will have it for sure as I am Type 2. When is your appointment with the consultant? I hope you dont have to go on insulin. I did with Zach and have had to continue insulin for the last 5yrs. It's just part of life now, but I freaked when I first found out.

Oh and I have VERY VERY creamy CM tonight! Maybe that means I am Ov today instead of yesterday!


----------



## RorysMom

Well, DH and the dog and I are stuck in a crap-hole town in Texas because of car trouble. Gah! Actually, when we realized we had to stay the night, part of me was like -- hey now, hotel room, an extra day before we're with family... this could be romantic. Let me tell you, that is not the case. Because we have a dog, we are stuck at the inn that looks like Shantytown with hundreds of vultures circling around it, in a smoking room (again, because of the dog). I got my hopes up when I saw the giant bath tub, only to find out it doesn't actually work -- no water comes out. There's a shower head but no curtain. And we have to be out by 11, but the part for our car won't come in til 1, and then they have to install it. I had just said to DH 2 nights ago that we should have skipped all the traveling this year because we haven't even really gotten to relax and are trying to save money. Turns out, this little detour is going to cost us over 300 bucks. 

End rant. (Sorry.)

Andrea -- I missed the bad news and then the good news about your hubby, but I'm really glad he's staying for now.

Kylarsmom -- lovely pic!

Looks like many of us are sitting back a little for the holidays. It doesn't bother me much that we don't really have the opportunity to ttc this month. The timing of a due date would be sort of bad in our case, so maybe it's for the best. (As if we can really control these things.)

Off to dtd in our crappy motel because... what else is there to do?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMG that sucks Rory :( really bad.....

I've been at work crying one my bb's hurt so much when I walk I don't wanna move.....OMG feels like I've been punched 2000000 times on my bb's :( My back is KILLING ME I duno why....and my hips are soooo sore :( I have no clue whats going on but this is strangest symptoms I've had by far.......I've also been very itchy and eemmm smells make me sick. Tonight at work some lady's perfume almost made me vomit :( literally its been a weird day for me.....lets pray it means something good :) Tomorrow is 9dpo :) woohooooo finally getting somewhere it could be 11dpo depends on how you look at my O day LOL

I totally feel like AF is after me but then again why would my bb''s be so tender omg :( never have they ever hurt by just walking around the store but dayummmm LOL they are killing me :(


----------



## jules1

Andrea your chart looks amazing this cycle! If that goes up again tomorrow ff will call it triphasic! Woop! Xx


----------



## Kiki0522

Sorry to hear about the diabetes Kylarsmom! Fx'd everything goes smoothly for you!

Rorysmom- Sorry that your trip isn't starting out very well!! I hope you can get out of there ASAP and be on your way to enjoy Christmas!

Well, FF tells me I O'd early. Good thing we BD on Sun and Mon because it told me I O'd on Monday! Hopefully that was good enough! It caught me by surprise! Thought I had a coulpe more days to BD!! 

:dust:


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning ladies... Rorysmom, what a lousy trip--I'm sorry! I hope the rest of you are enjoying the holiday season!! I can't wait to be done with work today and head home for a few days of family & rest...

My update: I did not ovulate. Despite the positive OPK and EWCM and all my excitement & BDing, I had no temp shift. Also I continue to get patches of ewcm...it's like I have a swimming pool between my legs. I officially HATE pcos. :cry:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls just a little update on me.....Nothing spectacular but my bb's have NEVER been this sore I can't even lay on my belly at all it hurts so bad....even walking is pretty painful for my girls....I've been extremely nauseated since yesterday so I caved took a stupid test this morning and there is some sort of line came up straight away I duno...maybe in a few more days I might just get a BFP a real one....My bb's honest to God have never hurt so bad.....so I'm praying its a good sign :) they only got this sore yesterday before that they were sore but normally after O pains.....this time they are rock hard and KILLING ME an burning an stinging and bruised feeling I PRAY THIS IS IT :( I am so tired of TTC I really don't expect a BFP anymore but I guess we'll have to wait an see :) here is the test anyways may have to tilt screens its VERY faint! Please tell me some of you see the hint of my line LOL....give me any kinda hope an tell me I'm not seeing things...although I kinda know I'm not I took the test apart :) lol....its still there :D light as EVER but there....an my FMU was diluted of course :( so maybe it'll be darker in a couple days :)
 



Attached Files:







FRER9dpo.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 12









9dpooutofcase.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kylarsmom

BrandysBabies said:


> Oh that sucks Kylersmom. I will have it for sure as I am Type 2. When is your appointment with the consultant? I hope you dont have to go on insulin. I did with Zach and have had to continue insulin for the last 5yrs. It's just part of life now, but I freaked when I first found out.
> 
> Oh and I have VERY VERY creamy CM tonight! Maybe that means I am Ov today instead of yesterday!

Not sure, they have to send a referral to the dietician, then they will call me to schedule an appt. I had it w/ kylar so im sure they wont be telling me anything new, but i still gotta do it. I was completely diet controlled with kylar never had to do insulin, and it went away immediately after i gave birth. but diabetes is just in my family so im sure i will have it one day! my dad went into a coma and almost died about 5 years ago bc he had diabetes and didnt know it! his blood sugar was 1300!! glad to know someone else out there has had it though, no one else understands about it if they havent had it! they just think, oh wahhh u cant eat sweets, big deal. its a lot more to it than that!


----------



## MommyV

Sorry about the gd kylarsmom. I had it too with my first pg. It's definately more than no sweets kind of complicated to keep the blood sugars down. I hope that you're able to go diet controlled with this pregnancy too. I was able to with my ds but I only had to do that for about I think 10weeks. Gl and I agree with u I see a second sac but it does look empty. I wonder if it could be a bleed? Don't know but glad that everything is going well so far with your pregnancy.


----------



## loveinbinary

Hello ladies!! So sorry I have been MIA for so long. Still getting over the stomach flu. No longer throwing up constantly but eating has been difficult and I'm sure part of it is morning sickness. To top it all off I've been working extended shifts and not sleeping well and there is just so much going on it's absolutely exhausting. I have been keeping an eye on everyone though, just haven't had a chance to put in my two cents. 

Andrea- you have to be the luckiest person I know. That is twice now your oh has been saved from deploying. It's wonderful news!! I'm sorry you are feeling so not well. I hear you on the smells. I work in retail and the smell of all these people just about makes me lose it. As for the test you took, I definitely see a faint line on the bottom test of the second picture and may (though not sure) see something on the frer. I'm on an iPhone so the quality isn't as good but I sill see something. Fingers crossed that you have the luckiest Christmas ever!!

Rorysmom- I'm so sorry your trip isn't turning out as you hoped. At least you can bd away because there's nothing else to do lol. Hopefully you can look back and laugh a this with a positive test in hand. 

Kylarsmom- sorry about the diabetes, I'm pretty sure I'll be joining you. My family history has a lot of diabetes so I'm likely to get it. I lived with my grandma for my of my childhood so I know how hard it is to deal with. Much more than just limited sweets. Especially since a lot of "normal" foods are high in sugar such as fruit. As for your scan, it could be a twin that the tech missed but it doesn't look like it. I had something similar with my mc scan. Tech said it was nothing to worry about. No idea what it is though.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well he still has a chance to deploy in March and thats okay :) 

Here is my last test for today :) lol I saw something I swear on it...but I dont trust it yet ;)

Kylars I'm sooooo sorry about :( the diabetes thing I had it a tiny bit with Trysten but wasn't bad enough to do anything about I couldn't imagine giving myself shots :( my friend had to an I could barely stand to watch her do it :(
 



Attached Files:







EQUATE9dpo.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 11


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm not sure I see anything on the equate test but the dye on those are kind of light anyways so if it's faint it'll be hard to see anyways.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm so crampy :( I just can't fathom being pregger....it comes an goes :(


----------



## Kiki0522

ready4baby said:


> My update: I did not ovulate. Despite the positive OPK and EWCM and all my excitement & BDing, I had no temp shift. Also I continue to get patches of ewcm...it's like I have a swimming pool between my legs. I officially HATE pcos. :cry:

I'm so sorry hun! :hugs: Could you still O a bit later?


----------



## Deethehippy

Kylarsmom said:


> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> Oh that sucks Kylersmom. I will have it for sure as I am Type 2. When is your appointment with the consultant? I hope you dont have to go on insulin. I did with Zach and have had to continue insulin for the last 5yrs. It's just part of life now, but I freaked when I first found out.
> 
> Oh and I have VERY VERY creamy CM tonight! Maybe that means I am Ov today instead of yesterday!
> 
> Not sure, they have to send a referral to the dietician, then they will call me to schedule an appt. I had it w/ kylar so im sure they wont be telling me anything new, but i still gotta do it. I was completely diet controlled with kylar never had to do insulin, and it went away immediately after i gave birth. but diabetes is just in my family so im sure i will have it one day! my dad went into a coma and almost died about 5 years ago bc he had diabetes and didnt know it! his blood sugar was 1300!! glad to know someone else out there has had it though, no one else understands about it if they havent had it! they just think, oh wahhh u cant eat sweets, big deal. its a lot more to it than that!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your diabetes Kylarsmum, at least it has been recognised and hopefully like you say you can just eat the right things, i'm sure it will be gone again after bubs is born :flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My cycle is almost over....I feel one minute I'm pregger because of my bb's hurting like I duno what I cant even lay on my belly normally thats not a problem but this cycle it is a HUGE one :( I can't even get comfy :( I've been leaving bra on for more support :( as they are HUGE an HURT.....well off to work I go we shall see what happens there an lets PRAY BFP tomorrow morning :) I can only hope :)


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki0522 said:


> I'm so sorry hun! :hugs: Could you still O a bit later?

Thank you--that's sweet. :flower: I'm sure it's possible that I can still O later. It's just depressing to get the positive and time BD and have it not work out. I feel like I can't keep up the careful BD timing ALL the time, which is what it seems as I regularly see CM. Anyway, you're right, there's still hope, day 35 and counting... FX for us all...


----------



## RorysMom

ready -- how frustrating. I hope you O late or something.

Kiki -- sounds like fortuitous timing! GL!

Kylarsmom -- gd is my pregnancy fear... I really hope I don't end up with it because it sounds awful

Andrea -- goodness, woman! Your body must be sensitive. You've always got symptoms and extreme stuff going on. But maybe you're extra fertile this cycle and will get your BFP in a day or two!

Well, our trip isn't ruined or anything. I guess that's what I get for saying I needed hotel time to bd, but jeez. I'll be more specific next time -- a not-gross hotel room, planned, and at my fertile time. :) Anyway, we dtd and are already laughing about our little setback, and now we're with family, so it all turned out okay. Although I refuse to name a baby after that town if we do end up pg from this. (I used to think it was a cute idea when people name babies after conception places.) 

And in other weird news, I started taking B-50, and my pee is bright neon. I knew it would happen, but it's still freaky. DH was like, "I need some vitamins," and started taking them too lol. I didn't warn him about the neon urine, and after a day I mentioned it. I think he was relieved to know it wasn't just him. :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Well the :witch: got me a day early.....i give up:cry:


----------



## RorysMom

Aw, I'm sorry hopeful! Hugs to you, sweetheart!


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- It must be so frustrating. And it's exhausting to have to keep up with the BD perfect timing. It's stressful and when you have to keep doing it instead of just for a few days, it must be so hard. But my fx'd that you will O very soon! Maybe you were just gearing up and nothing released and hopefully it will!! 

Rorysmom- Yes very fortuitous timing! I didn't think I would O until day 15 or 16! But day 13 is crazy! haha. I started that maca this month so I wonder if that's what made me O early. I'm just so happy we started BDing a little early and got it in the day before and the day of! Thank goodness! Hopefully luck is on my side. :) 
And I have heard that about the neon pee with those vitamins. It's crazy that those do that! Too funny about not warning DH! He must have been a little worried! You will have to keep me posted on how those work for you. I have heard very good things about them. 

I'm sorry hopeful!! :hugs: Don't give up! We are all here for you!


----------



## RorysMom

I started the B-50 on cd7, so I'm not sure what it will do this cycle. If nothing, I'll be good to go next time. If I have a long cycle again, I might start the maca, especially if it works well for you!


----------



## sma1588

AF got me this morning and is full force....so 29 day cycle for me. im sad that im not prego but happy i had AF come on her own


----------



## RorysMom

So sorry, sma. But a good outlook! :)


----------



## sma1588

i cant believe i actually got my period on my own...havnt got it in soooo long im kinda happy but im hurting like crazy...on to the next month


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready! I don't know how I didn't notice your location before... I live in NH too! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sorry for AF girls thats no fun :( my goodness :( crappy. I guess I'm still in cramps are off an on and I duno I guess we'll have to wait an see what my POAS does in the morning lets pray its a big fat pink line an no guessing :)


----------



## MommyV

Shanna Sorry af got you but that is really great that she came on her own. Hopefully this will be a good clean out for you and next month will be it for you. At least you know the clomid is working well.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm thinking I'm completely out my temps are doing me absolutely no justice :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well took a test....Do I have line eye?
 



Attached Files:







Equate10dpo.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 18









Equate10dpo2.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## loveinbinary

Rorysmom- They so say be careful what you wish for lol, now you know it's true. Next time you'll have a 5 page wish list to make sure nothing like this happens again lol. At least it didn't turn out all that badly and you made it to your family in one piece without any further problems. 

Hopeful- I'm so sorry the witch got you, but please don't give up. Have you thought of maybe giving soy isoflavones a shot? I hear a LOT of good things about it and it's supposed to work just like clomid. There is a whole thread, a couple in fact, in the TTC section. From what I've read you can pick whatever dosage you are comfortable with and take it on clomid days. A lot of ladies catch the egg the first or second month using soy, just like with clomid. 

sma- I'm sorry af got you as well but it seems that the clomid is helping if you are getting af on its own. This has to be a good sign. It may take a month or two for the clomid to get your body ready but I'm so certain you'll get that bfp very soon!

Andrea- I think I see something there. I'm pretty sure I see something there... unless I have line eye too lol. All this POAS makes me want to use the last test I have. I tell you, it never gets old.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

My dh just wants to strictly ntnp so I can't take or use anything, no temping opks or anything so I doubt he would let me go the soy route its very frustrating but I feel I have to compermise he wasn't quite ready to try yet so we decided to ntnp so I can't demand anything of him like that or he may just stop all together


----------



## sma1588

i really hope this is a good clean out it sure does feel like it. its pretty heavy for what i usually have so i hope its a good thing 


andrea-i think i see something too hope its ure bfp


----------



## RorysMom

Andrea, I definitely see something there!


----------



## ready4baby

hopeful & sma--I'm so sorry! I'm wishing the best for you in this new cycle! FX...

Kiki, NH!! Yay, what town? I'm in Merrimack. I hope you caught your egg this time!! 

Speaking of, I had one high temp today and FF is going nuts saying I O'd a few days ago. I do not believe it at this point, and we would have only gotten 1 BD in during my peak days if that's the case. Sigh. I don't FEEL like I'm post O. In any case, Merry Christmas to you all! It's cozy and homey here and family will be here very soon--have fun all!


----------



## Deethehippy

Andrea, i see a faint line! Hope AF does not come on christmas day


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey everyone Merry Christmas :) I am testing in the morning on the FRER we shall see what happens :)....I've got a weird feeling this time maybe just maybe this could be it but totally NOT going to get my hopes up :)


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready!! I live in Merrimack too!! WOW! What a small small world!! How funny is that! I know NH isnt that big but wow...of all the cities and towns, we live in the same one. I can't get over it! haha. I looked at your chart. It does look like you O'd! My chart does the same thing. I'm a slow riser after O. Takes a couple days to get up there. Fx'd for you!

Good Luck Andrea!! 

We just got home from the Christmas with the inlaws. Our first Christmas being married so it's nice to really be a part of the family when I go to all the family things. :) Now I have to finish wrapping! Busy day tomorrow!

Have a wonderful Christmas everyone!!! xx


----------



## RorysMom

Merry Christmas, ladies! Andrea, my fingers are crossed for your Christmas day BFP!


----------



## BrandysBabies

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!

I will be gone most of the day but wanted to wish you all a wonderfull Christmas day!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Merry christmas everyone

Andrea my fx for you


----------



## nmariern

Merry Christmas Ladies :)


----------



## sma1588

merry christmas every 1...i wish u all the best


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well BFN who was I kidding....LOL


----------



## RorysMom

Sorry, Andrea. Hope your day was filled with other nice surprises and happiness.


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki0522 said:


> Ready!! I live in Merrimack too!! WOW! What a small small world!! How funny is that! I know NH isnt that big but wow...of all the cities and towns, we live in the same one. I can't get over it! haha. I looked at your chart. It does look like you O'd! My chart does the same thing. I'm a slow riser after O. Takes a couple days to get up there. Fx'd for you!

Kiki, NO WAY! That's just a ridiculous coincidence...I can't believe it! We also just had our first Christmas as a married couple :) How long have you been trying? My body is just messing majorly with me, and I have not O'd yet, despite FF & its guesses...I do have a doc appointment next week and probably will be starting Clomid or something if my DH is on board. Looks like you had a nice O--FX for yoU!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! We have already taken all the decorations down! Lol! We have gone from Christmas mode to moving mode in one day. We are moving to Houston at the end of January. I cant wait! I love Houston!

I am 5 or 6 dpo today and not a single symptom. I havent been focusing on it like last month. We dtd as much as we could and if it worked I will be thrilled. Not gonna stress about it though!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls how is everyone? I sure hope good :) and hope everyone had a lovely Christmas! I can't believe my cycle this time is so long its kinda interesting :) I sure hope the next cycle will be it I think I'm almost outta this one...feeling crampy in my hips and that usually happens before AF....shes going to get me! I'm ok with it but well no temping and no opk's this coming up month if it happens it does....if not no worries :)


----------



## Kiki0522

ready4baby said:


> Kiki, NO WAY! That's just a ridiculous coincidence...I can't believe it! We also just had our first Christmas as a married couple :) How long have you been trying? My body is just messing majorly with me, and I have not O'd yet, despite FF & its guesses...I do have a doc appointment next week and probably will be starting Clomid or something if my DH is on board. Looks like you had a nice O--FX for yoU!

Oh my goodness! How crazy its both of our first Christmas being married, we live in merrimack, and ttc! When did you get married? My DH can't believe it either, haha! This is our 3rd cycle ttc. That is awesome you have an appointment next week and start Clomid. So many wonderful stories how ladies catch their egg on the first cycle of that! 
Are you all ready for all this snow coming?? I'm off work tomorrow so I'm not driving anywhere!! I still dont see it though! haha. Merrimack is in a little bubble! I'm just hoping we don't lose power! 

So my chart has looked fantastic this month so far!! Better than it has the last 2 months! What about today? Anyone think it's a possible implantation dip??? Fx'd it is!! I have had no symptoms except tender bbs which I never have after O. Always right before AF and I'm nowhere close to having her yet! And a little bit of a stuffy nose. Fx'd!!

I hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas!! 

:dust:


----------



## ready4baby

That's insane Kiki! We got married June 5 and have been ttc since July. Last cycle (a looong 48 days), I had a chemical, and this cycle is even longer and I haven't O'd yet...hence my doc offering some help. We're really excited to have more kids (I have a stepson already), although like a lot of girls on here, I'm more excited to have the baby NOW :)

What are we supposed to get--18 inches of snow? Yikes. I'm supposed to be at work tomorrow but I dunno that it's going to happen... snuggle in with your hunny... Your chart looks great and that could definitely be an implantation dip today! You would not be likely to get lots of symptoms until a few days after implantation, so fingers & toes crossed that your symptoms progress!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies....here we go again :) my test :( but horrible hip pain :( just wanna cry :( now

UPDATE: Witch is here.....onto month 9 TTC
 



Attached Files:







FRERANDI.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Okay so that means my Luteal Phase was only 11 days instead of 13? or did I apparently O on time and am 2 days late for my period? Well technically 1 day I suppose!


----------



## Kiki0522

ready4baby said:


> That's insane Kiki! We got married June 5 and have been ttc since July. Last cycle (a looong 48 days), I had a chemical, and this cycle is even longer and I haven't O'd yet...hence my doc offering some help. We're really excited to have more kids (I have a stepson already), although like a lot of girls on here, I'm more excited to have the baby NOW :)
> 
> What are we supposed to get--18 inches of snow? Yikes. I'm supposed to be at work tomorrow but I dunno that it's going to happen... snuggle in with your hunny... Your chart looks great and that could definitely be an implantation dip today! You would not be likely to get lots of symptoms until a few days after implantation, so fingers & toes crossed that your symptoms progress!

June 5th! That was our original date! But when we called the hall to book it, they were full so we moved it up 2 weeks and got married on May 22nd! Oh this is just way too funny. Did you have a reception in Hollis, NH and that's why they were full on June 5th? lol! 
I'm sorry to hear about your chemical. That must have been tough. But very happy your doctor is already offering help! 

Yes SO much snow! I told my hubby not to go anywhere because he works in Portsmouth and that's a heck of a drive especially in bad weather. He's so worried about missing work but o-well. I'll hide his keys. :) If you do go to work. Be very careful! Maybe even go in later. They are already closing almost everything in Mass. It's crazy out there!

And thank you.. I'm hoping it's implantation too!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I drove from Ely (In east anglia) one day to Portsmouth to get my Yorkie when I lived in England :) lol poor puppy got sick in my car from the like 2 hour drive LOL


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh Andrea i'm sorry! I just saw the update part under your post. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

either that was bfn or im having chemical issues....oh well im ok with it I'm getting used to it by now LOL....its no surprise :) honest ;)

This mornings update----I can barely move I hurt so bad :( calling my mom to come sit with the boys til I can get some more pain pills in :( OMG


----------



## ready4baby

What a small world, Kiki! No we didn't steal your venue--we got married out of state! The roads were slippery but not terrible so I made it into work today (not before waiting to get my drive plowed). My temp was up this morning so FF has picked a new O day for me...what is it, the 3rd one it has tried for me this month? So, :shrug: who knows if I really O'd or not. 

Andrea, sorry the :witch: got you again... Anyone have any news?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey girlies!

No new news for me today. No symptoms at all. Maybe that is a good thing since I had a thousand last month and was BFN. 

Andrea, sorry the witch got you. :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Andrea- I hope you feel better soon!

Ready- I'm glad you made it to work okay. Fx'd that you did O!! 

Brandy- Hope you are doing well! Is that a new haircut? It looks so cute!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw thanks! At least someone thinks so! Lol! DH hates it! He says I look like Cleopatra! Hahaha!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh! I do have other news though!

Dh and I have decided to renew our vows! Depending on when I fall PG is when we will do it. If I dont conceive in the next 2 months, then we will do it on our wedding anniversary in Sept.If I am PG now or next month then we are moving it up to May 17th which was our first date. I have already found a place and everything! We have decided that since this vow renewal is really about us and our commitment to eachother that it will just be the two of us. So we are going to book into a bed and breakfast for the weekend complete with a renewal ceremony, the honeymoon suite, chocolate covered strawberries, picnic lunch, candlelight dinner, etc. My parents will be watching DS and hopefully I will be hugely pregnant when we go! Lol! So no hot tub, but sparkling cider! Haha! I can't wait! 

This is the package, plus we get all of the ammenities of the B&B itself. It is georgous and got tons of raving reviews!

Luxurious two night accommodations in Honeymoon Suite
Complementary bottle of champagne and chocolate covered strawberries upon arrival
8&#8221; Wedding Cake 
Brides Bouquet
Grooms Boutonnière
Justice of the Peace
Full Breakfast by Candlelight
$675.00

I cant wait to pick out a big flowy maternity wedding dress. It is just so fitting if I am pregnant when we go as we were PG with DS when we got married! Lol!


----------



## Kiki0522

Haha too funny! It is kind of a cleopatra look but I really do like it! It looks good on you! And that sounds like a fantastic package for renewing your vows!! You will definitely be pregnant and look beautiful in a flowy maternity wedding dress!! What a wonderful idea!


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Sorry I have been MIA, I got the biggest surprise ever on xmas eve I am now an ENGAGED woman delighted is one word for it!!...., I have just sort if come back down this evening... my ds is delighted as we are all going to have the same last name bless xx

Andrea so sorry AF got u xxx

It is such a small world isn't it finding out people are from the same town is just so cool, just think you could be stannding behind each other in the supermarket and not even know it lol :) best friends online strangers in the flesh x

How is everyone else feeling are we all still confident? I'm testing on new years eve or day haven't decided so excited I had leaking bbs for the first time since breast feeding 4 yrs ago!! not sure if that is a sign or just coincidence

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Congratulations Starchase!! That is so exciting! 

It is such a small world! I laughed when I read what you wrote about we could be standing behind each other in the supermarket and not even know it. It's so true! We can't believe we live in the same town! 

I'm feeling pretty positive about this month. My chart has never looked better. I hope it rises tomorrow! I wonder if leaking bbs is a sign. I'm not sure but hopefully it is! Fx'd for you!


----------



## Starchase

Thanks Kiki, I am majorly high as a kite just now lol... I actually feel really Positive too I have really annoying excess saliva making me feel a bit queasy but only at night time not sure if that is a sign either?? I really wanna test tomorrow but i'll only be 10DPO and I hate hate BFN's when are you testing?

xxxx


----------



## Kiki0522

I think I have heard excess saliva being a sign. Some women have a lot that they have to spit all the time. I'm only 7dpo so I am holding off until New Years Day. I want to test New Years Eve so I know if it's safe to have a drink but I don't want to be bummed out that night so i'm just not going to drink, and test the next day. 

How is everyone?? Is everyone tired from Christmas? It's been very quiet in here!! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey ladies, sorry i dont have the energy to read all the past posts, just wanted to see if there were any BFPS?!?!


----------



## Swepakepa3

how you feeling Kylarsmom?


----------



## ashley2pink

Hi, I am new to the site. I am currently TTC # 3. I had a chemical pregnancy in early November. So I have had a full cycle since then and ovulated December 17 or 18. I am sure of my dates as I was tracking.
This morning I took a First response early results test and it was negative:( I know I am only about 9-9.5 dpo but was so hopeful and almost sure I would see that line there! I am hoping maybe I implanted late, but kinda hate hanging onto hope as I dont want to be dissapointed if I am not pregnant. But then again I do like hearing of bfn's 9,10,11 dpo and still getting a bfp evevtually 12 plus dpo especially when using FRER since it is the most sensitive test out there and its very likely to get a bfp at 9 dpo or even earlier. If I am pregnant I will be due about Sep.9 or 10, 2011
I cant stop thinking about it!!


----------



## dudes101

Anyone here due for AF on New Years Day? Any Symptoms? 

Im 8dpo right now, I usually get Sore boobs right after ovulation and AF cramps 1 week before AF, Like clockwork!!! This is the first month i havent had either!! Im so excited to test, I might pee myself! Good luck Ladies! :kiss:

Woot Woot!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls I was feeling okay after 4 motrin and 2 tylenol this morning....now that its worn off I'm dying again :( cramps are awful and I'm clotting a LOT this morning was soaking through things very quickly less than 20 minutes but later today its slowed down a bit thankfully. I was worried....Mostly now just major hip pains and feeling heavy in the front and a little crampy in the belly and a horrible back ache. 

So I just went out and got my last thing to try to help this month if it doesn't work I'm done trying as I've figured there has to be something else in my body going on. Month 9---Fertility Blend for Women by Daily Wellness---bought from GNC for $35.00 I believe.....I'll try it out a few months to let it work its magic but definitely going to be calling my doctor this week to find out if they are working on my referral to the gynecologist/FS. I need HELP apparently and I am tired of waiting ;)


OHHHHHHHHHHHHh and my boobs normally stop hurting before AF comes they still hurt so very bad :( OMG


----------



## Kiki0522

Kylarsmom- I hope you are doing well!! Getting lots of rest!

Ashley- Hello! Sorry to hear about your chemical. :hugs: Yes it can definitely be too early to test so try not to worry! Just think positive! Your girls are adorable!

Dudes- Maybe lack of symptoms is a good thing for you!! I'm opposite, I don't usually have sore bbs til right before AF and I have had them since 5dpo! So i'm hoping that's a good thing! I'm testing New Years Day! Good Luck!

Andrea- I hope you feel better soon! Maybe the fertility blend will help! Fx'd! 

I hope everyone has a great day! 

:dust:


----------



## ready4baby

Congrats Starchase! Getting engaged is such a high!

Sorry you're still not feeling well, Andrea. Welcome dudes & ashley...I hope everyone gets wonderful news to ring in the new year! I'm tentatively 7dpo and I'm liking your idea, Kiki, about not testing on NYE & just choosing not to drink. No one needs to be bummed in the middle of a big party night :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have my fs appt omg omg omg yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :) january 12th couldnt come any faster could it? 15 more days woot woot!


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- Yeah I thought that might be a good idea. I would love to know before the new year begins but only if it's a bfp! haha. So I'm just going to hold off. I hope your temps stay higher like they have been!! 

Andrea- That is great news hun! So happy for you! 

Well the only thing going on with me are still tender/slight sore bbs, and now some creamy CM. I always dry up after O until a couple days before AF and she's not due for another week. Well for another 9 months if i'm lucky! So i'm hoping that's a good sign! But that's it! Way less than the last couple of months. Maybe it's because i'm not stressing as much this month so I'm not looking for symptoms. 

How is everyone??


----------



## ready4baby

Congrats on the appt andrea! Not much for me here; a few twinges in the middle of my uterus today, _possibly _7dpo. Does anyone drink raspberry leaf tea? I've been doing some reading about this for regulating cycles & also toning the uterus during pregnancy...I'm thinking about picking some up, but anyone have any info?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mmm...woopsy :) ignore tihs LOL


----------



## AndreaFlorida

You shouldn't do raspberry tea while Pregnant from what I've heard...it can cause early contractions......I duno though...maybe I'm wrong


----------



## ready4baby

I've read that too, as well as articles saying it's great for pregnancy, so I don't know which view has the data to back it up! Hmm.


----------



## Kiki0522

I have heard to take the raspberry leaf tea to strengthen your uterus but only take it once AF has started and up until O and then stop. That way you are strengthening it, but also stopping in time in case you conceive so it won't cause any harm. 
I actually started maca this cycle. I think it's great so far! I was pretty sure I had low progesterone and I came off the depo shot in April and my cycles were all messed up and they regulated themselves out pretty much but my LP was short. Well since i started maca...My temps have been so steady and look awesome. They aren't up and down. And I have more energy, and I O'd 2 days early! I also had no cramps last AF because of it! It's good for endometriosis which is what I have and it causes bad cramps during AF so to have none, was awesome! 
It's an herbal supplement that balances out your hormones without actually putting any artificial ones in. So far I think its working for me! My DH takes it too. It's good for male fertility as well!


----------



## Starchase

I was told by the Dr to have raspberry leaf tea before I was started at 35 weeks as I was enduced with DS as it softens ur cervix seemingly so not recommended for pregnancy not sure about ttc though I'd ask the dr xx


----------



## ready4baby

It's a lucky girl who's DH will take fertility supplements! :)

I've heard some about maca...when do you take it in the cycle? Has a doctor recommended it? Gosh I'm going to have a lot of questions for my doc next week!


----------



## Kiki0522

You take it all cycle so there's no worrying about having to stop or take it at a specific time. I actually was just researching and found a whole thread on here about maca. One woman told me her story that she had been trying for a while and started maca and got her bfp that cycle! I went to an herbal store and was telling the lady about my issues with endometriosis and having to balance out my hormones after coming off that awful shot and she goes "maca!" haha. She knew a lot about it. And so far it has worked very well from what I see. It cant harm you at all. It's a root from a vegetable plant.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks for the tip--I'm all about natural remedies that make sense... I'm going to ask my doc about that & the raspberry tea. I just want to make sure I don't do anything I shouldn't for pcos. Is this week OVER yet?? Ugh.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I suppose I need to try Maca too huh.....since this AF had sent me to the ground in agony :( it was awful .....thanks for the advice I should be able to have a lap soon :) to get rid of all my issues :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! 

The TWW is much better this month! I have been keeping myself busy crocheting. I am making designer baby bibs! I am having so much fun with it! I thought I would show them off to people that I know would appriciate them! Lol!

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/101228-143835.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/101228-143959.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/101228-143923.jpg

The elephant has a pacifier at the end of his trunk! I cant wait to make more! Let me know what you think!


----------



## Starchase

wow brandys they are amazing u should sell them lol xxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am thinking of making up a bunch to sell at the flea market here locally and maybe online.


----------



## Starchase

Thats a superb idea, defo something to keep u busy whilst trying fantastic xx


----------



## Kiki0522

I love those Brandy!!! When I have a baby... I want to buy some!! Hopefully I'll be buying some very soon! haha. You should definitely sell them. They are so cute! I love the elephant! There's a site online called Etsy.com where people sell their own stuff. Check it out!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I LOVE Etsy!!! One of my favorite online places! I do lots of different crafts and have thought many many times about selling there. I get a lot of inspiration from that site!

Lol, my 4yr old is now bouncing around the house in the spiderman mask I just crocheted him! Haha! The best part is that I haven't thought about testing at all so far! I am having sushi for dinner tonight just in case I cant have it for 9 more months!


----------



## dudes101

Red raspberry tea IS ok for conceiving and early pregnancy. It just tones the muscles it doesnt make them contract, I did alot of reasearch and went to my local tea shop! The YOGI brand is yummy! it says on the back that its for TTCers and pregnancy!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks for the tip, dudes! ;)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi girls. Hope everyone had a wonderful Xmas :) I'm on cd 22 still waiting for o. It's been a while since I've been on. Any new bfps?last one I remember was dee. Hope there are many more.

This ttc thing has been driving me crazy and withfamily here I was happy to take a little break. Umm not that it matters much because the last day I was o. Was cd 5 now on 22 and no o. But I am happy to say that if it is near, then we're doing good on the bd'ing. Something about his parents being here made dh frisky. We bd'd 3 times over the weekend.. And baby or no.. That makes me happy. Lol still ok with what happens happens.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

On the flip side I haven't taken my temp in 5days so I wouldn't know if o happened for sure.. Will find out tomorrow I suppose


----------



## Kiki0522

Brandy- Etsy is the best! A friend of mine sells the little knit beanie hats with big flowers on them for little girls. They are soooo cute! Another girl I know, makes big flower barrettes for hair. Adorable! What a great way to keep yourself occupied! 

Mrs- Hello! Hope you had a nice Christmas as well! Great news about all the BDing! The holidays have been hectic but I think it's a great distraction for everyone ttc! I know that I have been a lot more relaxed this cycle.


So I have been having some creamy cm today. Which I never get at this point in my cycle. Usually dry up until a couple days before AF. So hoping this is good!!! I hear it can be! But I won't get my hopes up! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies!

Ive been catching up and reading on everyone the last week or so. Sorry I havent been around to comment. I am rooting for everyone and hoping someone gets a BFP. 

Im on a little hiatus:( Ive been on bcomplex for 2 months now and afraid that it stopped ovulation and AF hsnt arrived and im about 13 dpo. Had AF cramps that woke me up 5 days ago then nothing. then 2 days ago one spot of brown. then nothing. so now on top of everything else, i've missed a period which hasnt happened in like probably 3 years. sigh. and yes, i tested 2 days ago twice. BFN. So...cant even try soy, cant take my EPO, cant track my cycle day...cant do anything without a fricken period so I kinda throw my hands up in the air and say PFFFFT! I give up!


----------



## ready4baby

Nypage! You're back! How's Minnesota? We finally got some snow out here... I'm sorry your cycle is screwy. I started a bcomplex on my 4th cycle, and that coincided with my first cycle that had a very delayed ovulation. It was probably coicidence, but I stopped taking it and haven't looked back. Do you think there is anything to that?


----------



## loveinbinary

Andrea- I'm sorry to hear you are in so much pain and that af got you. I really think you need to get checked out because you may have some leftover tissue or something that is causing so much pain and such heavy af. I'm glad you have your fs appointment in the 12th! It's the day after I see my midwife for the first time. It'll be exciting for both of us. 

Brandy- those bibs are absolutely ADORABLE!! I would definitely buy the elephant one, or a duckie one as I love ducks lol.

Kiki- things sound really good for you this month!! I'm so excited to see another bfp in the making!!

I'm glad everyone is being so relaxed this cycle. I really hope that means this thread will become super lucky again! We need more bfps!!

Nypage- eeek, sounds like those b vitamins really messed your body up. I would definitely suggest you stop taking them when af shows (if you don't already have a little bubs growing away in there). Maybe try soy? I hear wonderful things about it. Or even maca as people seem to be raving about that too. I'm still waiting on you to be my bump buddy, no matter how far along I am.


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies. Sorry to be gone so much...it's SO nice to be home again, and with internet! Grandparents are wonderful, but they're not so into the whole "wifi" world...

I'm cd 11, just starting to bd again. Hoping that this is our month! I've actually not been thinking of ttc lately, because I haven't been temping. We've been traveling so much, that the temps would have been all over the place, etc. And I've been feeling pretty good about life in general, and now my neighbor and good friend just told me that she finally got pregnant. We started ttc at the same time. I'm so happy for her, and yet pretty upset at the same time. My cousin also just announced that she is pregnant. Everyone around me gets pregnant. SIGH.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Swepakepa3 said:


> how you feeling Kylarsmom?

blehhhhhhh- I have gest diabetes. soo worried. i hate it. thanks hun


----------



## Kylarsmom

Brandy those bibs are too cute, i would not want my baby to get it dirty! LOL!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ky's new shirt =)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3211ll.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- Hello! How was your Christmas? I understand about your friend/neighbor and your cousin. It's so hard to be happy for them because you just want it so badly. But this month we are all very relaxed in here and it seems as you are too. Not thinking too much about it. I think it's a good thing! Fx'd you will be joining your friend and cousin very soon! Nice to have you back! :)

Kylarsmom- I'm sorry about the diabetes. :hugs: I would be worried too! But just be as careful as you can and be aware and you should be just fine. You are doing it for your little bean and therefore you will make it! Hopefully everything will go smoothly! Your son is too cute!! I love his shirt! Is he excited to be a big brother? :)

I hope everyone is doing well! It's so quiet in here lately.. Everyone is so relaxed! haha :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks Kiki! Well, he sorta doesnt get it yet, but he does point at my belly when I ask where the baby is!! ;) so cute!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

After a 3 hour nap, vomiting episode, now sipping on OJ....I'm feeling a LITTLE better. I had a MAJOR migraine and finally slept it off while taking care of my little guy :( I duno how I ever made it through the day God blessed me and Trysten took a NAP which NEVER happens.....THANK the LORD above for me some rest....and I'm now soooo sleepy can barely hold my eyes open...I've been very teary :( its been a ROUGH day for me sorry I haven't been on much lately :( I hope everyone has a wonderful NEW YEAR :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Just wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing...

I'm feeling very despondent about ttc.. this is the first time since Christmas day that ive logged on...

I really feel like i should just give up so im taking a break at least mentally im gonna relax and have fun this month and maybe for the next couple.... 

Goodluck to everybody and my prayers are with all of you.....


----------



## nypage1981

Hi ready! Thanks for the warm welcome back:) We havent had snow in about..a week? But forcasted for a huge blizzard again new years. Surprise that. Im already sick of snow and digging ourselves out! 

Ready and Love- yes, I am worried that its the B vits screwing things up but they are also said to help what I think is wrong with me in with the low progesterone and stuff so im afraid to quit taking them. Idk what the heck to do. Maybe raise my amount? I am on only 50 and heard you need to play around to see what dose works. IDK!! 

Now, how to go about my month without a period? Can it just come at any time in the month now? Im confused because im 29 and havent ever missed a period but do know it happens....just how to get back to normal now? This sucks.


----------



## nypage1981

Love- I wish it was a snuggly bean in there....but test is stark white and at 12 dpo it should have been something. Im now.....14 dpo and frustrated!

How r u feeling?


----------



## Starchase

Hi Ladies

I got my :bfp: I am still shaking and smiling so excited 

thank you for all of your advice I certainly wouldn't be announcing it if it wasn't for all of you

fx'd for everyone else

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicky84

Congratulations starchase.. How many DPO are you, what symptoms did u have?? I am 11dpo today..... X


----------



## Kiki0522

Starchase!! Oh my goodness! Congratulations! :happydance: First you get engaged and now a bfp! You are going to have a great New Year! 

Ny- Have you researched Maca? I started it this cycle and I O'd 2 days early! My temps have been very steady and not all over the place. I think I have low progesterone too due to my temps but not sure. Is your LP short? Is that why you're taking the B vits? There's a thread in here all about maca and if you google it, you can find lots of great stuff about it! I already feel better though and I just started it at the beginning of this cycle. It's an herbal supplement that balances your hormones without putting any artificial ones in it.

Come on Ladies...We need more BFPs!!!! Let's start this year off right!


----------



## ready4baby

Starchase--yay! Congratulations!! Did you have any symptoms?

Nypage, I dunno what you should do...I would be just as confused. I can't remember, do you temp? Is that how you know you are 14dpo? If you are sure of when you ovulated, maybe you should test again?? "Enjoy" your snow this weekend...

Kylarsmom, love his shirt!! Also, my temp went up this morning so I think I can't deny it anymore, I'm definately post-O, FINALLY. I'm not sure I agree with the O date that FF has given me & I'm also not sure we BD enough at that time, but oh well--at least I have a shot!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congrats Star :) 

Hopeful -- I sure hope your okay darling take time to relax and time for yourself you surely need it :( I will be praying for you and everyone else :( 

For me----I woke up with a stuffy nose but feeling WAY better than I did yesterday :) I'm not stuck in bed for the moment YAY!


----------



## loveinbinary

OMG CONGRATS starchase!! I just knew someone was going to get lucky this cycle!! That absolutely made my day!!

Nypage- I remember saying that you weren't sure if you ov'd based on your opks. Maybe your body tried to ov but didn't actually release an egg and ended up ov'ing later? Remember I tested several times with stark white bfns around the same time as you. Turns out I either implanted late or ov'd later than I thought, possibly both. I didn't get my bfp till 4 days after af was due and that put me at 19/20dpo by when I thought I ov'd. Give it some time to see if af shows. If not I would test again. 
On the down side, the month prior I was two weeks late for no reason at all. I really hope that isn't the case and you are just getting a late bfp like I did.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats Star!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

I not sure it's my place to be sharing this news but I really want you all to keep very good thoughts for Dee. There was a cancellation at the hospital and she was able to get in for a scan. The baby measured at only 6weeks without a heartbeat. She goes back again next week for a rescan to see if the baby has grown. She doesn't seem very hopeful based on her dates and when she got her bfp. I pray that she just implanted late and the next scan shows healthy and strong heartbeat. She is taking a break from the site and I thought we could all keep the very best thoughts and hopes that everything is okay with her little bean.


----------



## Starchase

Love library thank you for sharing that and Dee if you are reading this my thoughts are with you and I'm sending big hugs xxx

Thank you all for the congrats I am so happy and keep grinning like a cheshire cat, I had excess saliva for the last 5-6 days at night that made me feel sick, really sore bbs and had leaking at 9dpo. On 5dpo (24th) I had a really bad pain when I walked out to my car and it caught my breath, the saliva and leaking bbs is what made me test

I am 11dpo today and I used a FRER.....

TMI (sorry) - The only different thing we did this month which I am convinced that cause the BFP was I made sure that dh orgasmed first and then I did.. I had read on a dr website that the female orgasm acts like a vaccum and will pull the sperm up through the cervix

don't know if that helps but hopefully it will

xxxxx


----------



## rosababy

Star, congrats!! :happydance: It's interesting that you mentioned orgasming...(TMI) because I haven't been lately, and I'm thinking maybe it's part of my bfn problem. I have been SO tense about making a baby, that bd'ing isn't even fun anymore. I think of it as a chore sometimes. I would NEVER say that to my dh. It would break his heart. I need to relax and just enjoy the process. Easier said than done.

Love, thank you for updating us on Dee. I really hope she's okay, and that the baby is okay, too. How many weeks does she think she is? That must be so scary. Tell her we're thinking of her.

As for me, my Christmas was fine. I was far from home, with my parents and extended family. We had Christmas at my grandparents' house, which is tiny, and always WAY too cramped. It makes for stressed out people...I hosted a baby shower for my sis-in-law (which was hard for me, but whatever). Now we're back, done with the long days of driving, and I'm good. I haven't been temping, because we were all over the place last week, and in a different time zone, so it wouldn't have mattered. Plus, I had just finished with AF. 

Now, I'm temping, and should be O'ing in the next few days. Like I said above, I'm going to really try to just enjoy bd'ing, like the "good ol' days." :haha: I haven't been orgasming, and it hurts my dh's feelings I think. I'm also going to start doing some yoga or meditation of some kind, so I can stop stressing over ttc. Do any of you do something like this? How does everyone not stress?


----------



## Starchase

Thank you Rosa baby believe me I was you last month so stressed out wanting this baby. I couldn't stand the sight of the crown jewels anymore and was living by my OPKs shocking... I honestly decided this month not to do it we still did OPK but more to make sure that we weren't gonna have a night off on the wrong night..

We have a 4yr old so sometimes hard to not just be parents we went out for tea just the 2 of us, went cinema and I genuinely fell back in love (holding hands sounds so simple but it works) we also use durex gel that way no chaffing or soreness below which does dampen ur sex drive too

try and spend some quality time together and laugh it totally helps

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- relaxing may be just what you need. I got my bfp from a month of just enjoying eachother, we just happened to enjoy eachother nearly every day lol. Being on the subject of tmi, what oh and I do sometimes is I'll be on top facing away from him and use a vibrator on the outside. Oh even likes the vibrations lol. 

Dee thinks she is at least 8 weeks, possibly 9. My scan put me a week and a day back so it is very possible she implanted late. Not seeing a heartbeat must be the worst part. Hopefully it's just still early for her.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea I talked to her this morning :( she was so upset bless her heart :( I hate it......I am praying that maybe a miracle will happen for her.....


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- I'm so happy you O'd! Your temp went way up. That is great! Fx'd for you! Hopefully we will be bump buddies and have playdates! haha! :D

Love- Thank you for sharing. We are all here for Dee and need her to know that both her and her little bean are in our thoughts and prayers. I will be thinking of them! :hugs:

Star- So the excess saliva was a sign... Interesting! I thought I had read that somewhere it is. I also had read by another woman on this site that she made sure she orgasmed. After her OH did. I wonder if that's what did it for you! So happy for you! :)

Rosa- I don't always orgasm either. It's very tense when you know why you are BDing on those certain days. All the days leading up we are fine.. but it's those few right before and the day of that get us tense. This month though, I didn't use OPK's every single day. I stayed more in tuned to my body. The only time I used an OPK was on nights I knew we weren't BDing just in case. I actually never got a positive surge because I probably missed it on the OPK. It's funny because I went by my body and not by my chart or OPK's and good thing because I O'd earlier. Maybe it was because I wasn't as stressed. But that would be my advice.. Just let it happen. Don't obsess over tests or charts. Of course the holidays have been a nice distraction for me but it has definitely helped not obsessing. I even find myself more relaxed during this 2ww. I looked at my ticker and can't believe there's only 4 more days til testing! I thought there was like a week! haha.


As for me.. My temp dipped a very tiny bit today and it made me nervous because I always start to drop at 10dpo. But I'm just not going to obsess and see what it does tomorrow. Hopefully it doesn't drop anymore. The only symptoms I have are tender bbs since like 5 dpo! I never get them that early. Usually just a couple days before AF. So that was different. They have been getting more and more tender and actually sore over the past couple of days too. Like today is the worst, they hurt all over and all around the nipple. And I have been getting a little warm at night. Hot flashes here and there. Just last night and today right now. Oh and vivid dreams. Awful dreams! I found out i was pregnant and DH left me! Then another dream not related to pregnancy but he was moving away for his job. So strange! He feels so bad when I tell him about them, haha. He's like I would never do that! I have to reassure him they are only dreams. :) Tiny waves of heartburn starting yesterday. I have had no cramps. Not even one! That's it! 

WOW Sorry this was so long! I'm a chatterbox today! :shhh:


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh goodness.. Where are all my girls? I need my girls.. :friends:

Well my last post was worried about my little temp drop yesterday because it usually starts to drop and I was real worried it would shoot way down like it it usually does today on 11 dpo. Well.. IT WENT UP! The hightest it's been! I woke DH up to tell him, haha! I'm not really sure what to do with myself, lol! My temp never does this. I'm debating whether or not I should test at midnight tonight or wait til the morning and see what my temp does. What do you ladies think?! 

I hope everyone is doing well!! xx
:dust:


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning...that's awesome, Kiki! Yay :happydance: I hope this is it for you! It's up to you of course whether you test or not today; personally I would wait and give my body another day to build up hormones... bfns (even false ones) suck!


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you! I agree and after I thought about it, I'm just going to wait another day or 2 because I realized that I O'd 2 days early this cycle. So does that lengthen my LP? So where my temp is now, it used to drop because my LP was almost over. But now I'm wondering if it's pushed a couple days more.. 

I hope all you wonderful ladies have a great New Year!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you! And you're right. After I thought about it, I realized that I O'd 2 days early this cycle so does that lengthen my LP? Where my temp is at now usually starts to drop off because my LP is almost over but now I'm wondering if it's just not dropping yet because my LP was pushed a couple of days..

I don't know why this double posted. Sorry.


----------



## ready4baby

Your LP length should be fairly consistent from month to month, whether you O'd on CD12, 16, or 33 (like me)... Some girls love to poas, some don't. I think I fall into the second category after my chemical. I'm just waiting for the day AF is due...ladedah..it's going to be a looong weekend :) I have so much going on that I'm actually not thinking about it much ;) 

Your chart looks awesome; FX for your test, let us know!! Happy New Year to all of you girlies!


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- I would wait simply because testing in the evening rarely brings about good results until well after you already know there's a bean in there. As ready said, bfns suck. I had several before my bfp and they are quite depressing even if you have it in your mind that you are going to get one. It's rather amazing how depressing one line can be. 

Fingers crossed that you get your bfp, it really sounds like this is it.


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you ladies. I appreciate your advice and support. I'm not going to test early. I will wait it out and hope for the best!! :)

I wish you all the best in the New Year to come! Lots of BFPs!! :D


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls not much new with me other than the new tabs I got make me sick the fertility for women ones.....and that I've realized something......:( before AF is fully over there is a chance I could conceive at the very end of my AF soooo we are trying something a little different since I have more CM while on AF....we are going to try this...I know it seems gross...but anything is worth a try nothing has worked before and we've not tried this sooooo we will see what happens. I'm still on AF very lightly and my fertile days start in 4 days sooooo there is a chance that my hubby's swimmers can make it longer while on AF according to the DR.....soooo anything is a try at this point on month 9 right :) lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, I am supposedly 10dpo and up until today I have had not a single symptom, well last night that is. Last night I went to bed feeling sick to my stomach. I just thought I was too tired. Well this morning I woke up still sick to my stomach, so I ate something but that just made it worse. 

I dont have the huge insane painful bbs or anything this month, just feeling sick.


----------



## Kiki0522

Lack of symptoms can be a good thing Brandy! I have barely had any at all. I don't know if it's because I'm more relaxed and haven't been trying to see them or what. But I think it's a good symptom that you haven't had anything and now all of a sudden you just aren't feeling well. Fx'd tightly for you!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Andrea- I say go for it. When I fell pregnant with my mc last year (it was an accident) it happened either on or at the very end of af because my dates were spot on with my lmp when I went for my emergency scan. So it is very possible. As for it being gross, it doesn't bother me or oh any. It's a natural part of life and that's what showers and wet wipes are for lol. Plus what I noticed is the bleeding, even during the heaviest part of af, isn't that bad when you have sex, or shower for that matter. It's weird but it seems to slow down for those two things lol. A lot of people do it, they just don't go announcing it because a lot of people would find it gross as you said. 

Brandy- I didn't have any real symptoms either. No sore breasts (at least not till the day or so before my bfp), I was a little tired but I never really sleep and I work a lot so that was nothing new to me, and I was slightly nauseous in the mornings which is also common when I first wake up for some reason. What really struck me as odd was I suddenly starting feeling really sick in the evenings. I mean I chalked it up to my sensitive stomach acting up, but it wasn't something that was normal for me. Then I got these pains in my uterus area, like I'd done a million crunches. Sounds like this could really be your month. Fingers tightly crossed!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

DH just came home early from work and brought me some Sprite and Pepto. I love him. I am just going to take it easy and maybe get a nap in. Dh is going totake care of Zach this afternoon. Lol, with my luck it's probably the stomach flu! But a girl can hope!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I don't feel so crazy now LOL.....I think we are going to go out an party tonight :) for the first time in A LONG TIME....Then getting a hotel room or condo for the aftermath!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Happy New year everyone!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Happy New Year Ladies!! I hope everyone had a great night! 

My temp went down today but only a little bit. Usually by now on 12dpo it's way near the coverline so I guess i'll just wait and see! Trying to stay positive. I woke up this morning very dizzy. It comes and goes. Fx'd.


----------



## ready4baby

Happy New Year!!! 

Had a great time out last night; hope everyone else did too! 11dpo according to FF and no symptoms whatsoever... I hope we get some bfps soon here; I'm ready to get excited for everyone!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I need opinions please! I wont go into detail as I dont want to break any rules, but need some help.

I have picked out a name but am not sure on which way to do it.

*The Crochet Caterpillar*
Or

*The Crocheted Caterpillar*

Lol, I know, I know, sounds silly. But it is important to me that I get it right as I am buy a domain and everything. So which sounds/looks/feels better?


----------



## loveinbinary

Both are great!! I know what you mean about it having to sound just right. For some reason I like the sound of The Crochet Caterpillar even though The Crocheted Caterpillar is gramatically correct.


----------



## Kiki0522

I agree with Love. I like the sound of 'The Crochet Caterpillar' Very cute and creative name!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks! Thats what I went with! I just finished the logo and thought I would share!

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/header.jpg


----------



## Kiki0522

Good Morning Ladies! So I think I just got my :bfp: !!!!! 

and I'm freaking out a little bit! haha. It's very faint but it's there and it's pink. I woke up DH and said "I think there's a line" and he jumped out of bed.. couldn't even see yet and let his eyes adjust to the light and he sees it too! So i'm not crazy! I will try to get it on a camera later. 
I woke up, took my temp and intead of dropping off, it went up again! Then i'm laying in bed telling myself not to get worked up and then i'm having a little bit of heartburn. No AF and it's due today according to FF because of my LP. Or due tomorrow based on my 27 day cycle. So I decide okay what the heck, why not. And it came up within 3 minutes! 
It's faint so please keep your FX'd that it gets darker!!! I'm praying!!! [-o&lt;


Ps: I love the logo Brandy!! It is perfect! Looks like I may just be the first to buy one of your bibs!!! :D


----------



## rosababy

OMG KIKI!!!!!!! POST THE PIC!!!!! :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

WOOHOO!!!! Kiki!! I am soo soo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9mths!!

I however got a BFN this morning. Still throwing up. I guess it really is the stomach flu. I would have loved my BFP but if I dont get it this month it will really work out better for my vow renewal. I was still hoping though.....


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- that logo is PERFECT! I will definitely be buying a thing or two for little beanie. Don't get so down about the bfn. It's not over till af shows. I tested two days before af and then again the day af was due and got bfns. I was 4 days late when I finally got mine. There's still hope!!

Kiki!!!!!! OMG I knew it was your month!!! Yay!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! I want to see pictures!!!!


----------



## Starchase

Yeah Kiki whoo hoo BFP so excited xxxxxxxxxxx 

Brandy get crocheting you are going to have mega orders from all of us and u better not get much morning sickness.....

big hugs too everyone xx


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you Ladies!!! You are by far THE best! I couldn't have kept sane without you!! :hugs:

Let me know what you think..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0322 2.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0214 2.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Starchase

Pretty Pretty BFP, so chuffed for u honey xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Thank you Ladies!!! You are by far THE best! I couldn't have kept sane without you!! :hugs:
> 
> Let me know what you think..

YES!!! That's definitely a :bfp:!!!! I'm shaking with excitement for you!!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Star- Thank you so much!! We can be bump buddies! :D

Rosa- Thank you hun!!! You are so sweet! I love how you all are genuinely happy for me. I have made some true friends on this site. I don't know what I would do without you girls!!


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki!! Oh my god! I just saw this....definitely a BFP! I am so, so, so excited for you! Congratulations!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Yay for babies in Merrimack!


----------



## nicky84

Hi all, I'm out this month :(( feel devastated... Congratulations to those who have had BFP, happy and healthy 9 months. 
I just purchased a psychic reading and had a quick response...... I have added it into my signature, so Fx'd it comes true 
Xx


----------



## loveinbinary

I definitely see a line!! It's faint but it's very much there!! I'm sure it's only going to get darker!! This is so wonderful. Keep it comin ladies!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready!!! Thank you!! Yay for Merrimack babies!!! lol! I am in SHOCK! I don't quite believe it, haha. My fx'd are crossed so tightly for you follow!! We need to be bump buddies and have play dates!! :D

Nicky- Thank you! I'm so sorry you are out. But Fx'd for your bfp very soon!! :hugs:

Love- It is there isn't it! OH MY GOD! haha. I am even happier now that you ladies see it! Ohhhh come on darker line!! 

Come on Ladies!!! We need lots more bfp's for the New Year!!


----------



## ready4baby

No worries, Kiki, your line is so bright and clear! Your chart had looked awesome this month, and things were really looking good for you...so glad it worked out! :) Is anyone else testing soon?

I'm 12dpo and temp was down a bit this morning, but it did the same last month before rising again. I just have to wait & temp in the morning...AF is due tomorrow or the next day. So nerve wracking but I really don't have a good feeling about this month for me. Who's on deck next?


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, besides being nervous, how are you feeling? Any symptoms? Thanks for giving us all hope again! It's been TOO long since we had our last :bfp: on this thread!!:yipee:

Nicky, I'm so sorry AF got you. :cry: This is always the worst day of the cycle...it always gets better. Chin up, girl. :hugs:

As for me, I'm CD whatever now, noticing a little cm, but can't decide if it's watery or creamy. I know it doesn't really matter, we're bd'ing tonight anyway. We're doing the every other day until a positive opk, and then 3 days in a row. It didn't work so well for us last cycle, but who knows. Maybe this cycle it'll stick!


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- I barely had any symptoms! My bbs started hurting right after ovulation which was different for me but that can be anything so I didn't use that as a symptom. The weird thing was they stopped hurting a couple days ago when they usually start to hurt right before AF so that was weird. I had a little bit of a stuffy nose on and off which I also didn't read into but have heard it's a sign. The last few days, I've been feeling warm in my face. Just my face was flushed when the rest of me was cold. I'm always cold. And I had little waves of heartburn starting yesterday without even eating anything. I woke up yesterday when my temp dipped and i was very dizzy. I was dizzy again this morning and heartburn again along with the temp rise was what made me test! AF was due today but I won't be seeing her for another 8 months!!! :D Oh! And no cramps until today! 

The things I did different this cycle... was used preseed! I used it in past months but never inserted it. I actually inserted it this month only one time! The day of O! And I started Maca!! I cannot praise that stuff enough! Because my hormones were so out of balance coming of the depo shot and I can't believe the first month taking it.. I got my BFP! That's it! Maca actually helped me O early and thank goodness we starting BDing early because I would have missed it! It was VERY lucky! But I guess 3rd times a charm! :D

We did the every other day too Rosa, and lucky enough we did 2 days in a row right before O and the day of. 

You ladies are the best! I cannot say it enough!!


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, I've often wondered if inserting preseed was better than using it externally (aka: on dh...). I think I threw away all of the inserts, unfortunately, and just bought a new $20 bottle, so I'm not so much into buying some more right now. But I do wonder...

What is maca??


----------



## Kiki0522

We always used it just on DH as well. I figured I'd give it a try to insert it. Don't know for sure if that's what did it but that is one thing we did differently. 

Maca is an herbal supplement that you take to balance hormones making it wonderful for conceiving because if one hormone is just a little out of whack, it can be hard to conceive. It balances your hormones without actually putting artificial hormones into your body so it's completely safe. I researched it and read a thread on here about it. My DH went to an herbal store and told the lady about my issues with Endometriosis and i'm proned to cysts and I just got off the shot and she said "maca" right away. She was definitely right! I truly believe it did it!


----------



## rosababy

Interesting, thanks for the info on Maca. Where can I get it? Is it something you take like a multi-vitamin everyday, or just certain times during your cycle? I read some about it online (and of course, everything you read online is true! haha!) but it said it can help with "women with infertility due to stress." HELLO! That's me! Did your doctor tell you about it?


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh another thing...Which was interesting! I have had crazy vivid dreams! A lot! And the only one I had that was related to pregnancy.. Was that I found out I was pregnant 3 days after my Birthday this month on the 20th which is the day I O'd and probably conceived! haha! :D

Fx'd for ALL you ladies!! You all deserve it SO much!


----------



## Kiki0522

No I was just researching myself because I was curious. I like to take the herbal route when I can and the lady in the herbal store new a lot about it!! Do you have any kind of herbal medicine stores around you? I wonder if you can get it in a vitamin store. I never looked. You take it every day. I started with a low dose. I took the extract. A dropper of liquid 2 times a day in a drink and then I bought the pills because they were easier. Took 2 a day but you can increase them to 3 or 4 if you feel you need too.


----------



## rosababy

Cool. I like herbal things too, and yes, we have a couple of natural places, including GNC like that around here. I think I might try it! It also says it ups your libido, which never hurts! :winkwink:


----------



## Kiki0522

Yes and it does! I was a lot more frisky! haha. DH even took it. It helps with male fertility as well! I really think you should give it a shot! It won't harm you!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Kiki! I'm so excited now!! I also read that men can take it and it helps with their sperm function. How have I not heard of this stuff?!


----------



## Kiki0522

Was going to take this in the morning but I couldn't help myself!!!!!!! This beats all faint lines!!! I'm shaking!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0217 2.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BrandysBabies

WOOOHOOO!!!! Just look at those glowing words!!!! Time for a new ticker!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Haha I told you!! You know you are 100% pregnant when you get a positive without fmu. Congrats!!!


----------



## rosababy

kiki0522 said:


> was going to take this in the morning but i couldn't help myself!!!!!!! This beats all faint lines!!! I'm shaking!!!!

yessssss!!!!!!!


----------



## EJW147

Hello everyone, I haven't posted on here in a long time and most of you probably don't know me but CONGRATS to the BFP's!! My af is due Tues and i am too scared to test early, pretty sure though that af will be here right on time like always! 

Brandy, How have you been? I love the bibs, I hope I will be able to buy one from you one day soon as well! :) 

Kiki- Congrats on the bfp!!! And I have to say thank you for mentioning the maca, I never really heard of it but I am really interested to look into it more and hopefully find some! I think maybe some of my hormones are out of whack and that will help! lol

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! I love getting on here and seeing BFP's!! :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

congrats on the bfps i hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months...

me and dh are gonna go see his family as a late holiday thing 6 hours away this weekend and since my dh doesnt drive i have to drive the whole 6 hours :dohh:

At least im lucky enough to o the day before we leave so i dont have to worry about missing it this month

At his moms one of us will be sleeping in a recliner and the other on the couch so there would be no chance of bding while there even if we could find time to sneak away....

well goodluck to everyone and lots of :dust:


----------



## Kylarsmom

COngrats Kiki!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you all!!! I still can't quite believe it. Fx'd for each one of you! You all deserve your bfp SO much!! 

EJW- Yes the Maca is the best! I truly believe it's what did it! Research online either Maca or Maca root. It's the root of a vegetable plant so it's completely natural.

Kylarsmom and Love- Did you have any cramping early in pregnancy? I know I read about it and it's fine but it worries me! haha. I feel like AF right around the corner!


----------



## loveinbinary

I was always one of the really lucky girls who never cramped before or during af but I have definitely had some with this little bean. All different sorts too. Sometimes it's pinching, sometimes pulling, sometimes sharp, sometimes it feels like I've done a billion crunches. It's a pain in the uterus I tell you lol but so worth it. I'm sure all is well in there though we all still worry. Little bean in just making a nice cozy home for the next 8 months. To be honest, I still go to the bathroom thinking af is going to be there.


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you Love! I know I have read it a million times but it makes me feel better to hear you say it. :)


----------



## loveinbinary

First tri is the absolute worst. I'm finally starting to relax a bit and feel better about the whole thing. Seeing that heartbeat really took a weight off my shoulders, and shifted it to my stomach lol. It's nearly impossible to not worry, especially being that this is my first after a mc. Even if it were my 12th I think I'd still be terrified.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Well, I am still feeling like crap. I havent thrown up since this morning though, so thats a good sign I guess. Anyway, AF is due the day after tomorrow and I have no symptoms at all. I dont even have the huge boobs that I had last month! It's really weird. 

Thank you all for the compliments on the bibs! I have my online store all set up but I want to make some more items before I advertise. I would love for you all to take a look at it just to tell me what you think. I think you probably would have to PM me for the link though.


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning ladies... BFN for me this morning, 13dpo :nope: Not too bummed I guess, as I expected it. My temp was up a bit this morning, so I'm still waiting (aren't we constantly waiting?) to see what happens with tomorrow morning's temp. No sign of AF at all; a bit of light cramping the last day or two, but nothing like AF. 

Sorry that you have been sick, Brandy...maybe your illness is masking any hormonal things going on & this could be your month!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Another BFN this morning. Just waiting to see what happens tomorrow. I am 13dpo as well. I tell myself that it doesn't matter and that it will happen in it's own time, but I just cant help but get upset about it.


----------



## ready4baby

I'm sorry. We're in the same boat. :hugs: BFNs just suck!! It's not over for us yet...I DO hate the waiting though. Try not to get down; it will happen for us!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hang in there girls :) ..............sorry I haven't been around much work has been using me like crazy so I've been working my butt off :( ....I'm tired and off for the next week :) yay! 9 more days til my fertility specialist visit :) woot woot :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

It is officially the stomach flu! I'm out a day early. Sucks, but maybe we will get a Valentines BFP. Our DS was born the day before Valentines Day, so this would be fitting. 

I am going to do OPK's and temping this month. Plus I am going to buy some Preseed. I really have a feeling that "lube" is our problem. I have a regular cycle and DH has no problems that we are aware of, but he lasts forever when we are BDing and by the time he comes, I am already dried up. And he wont come until after I do. So I think the sperm arent getting enough lube to get where they need to be. Hopefully the Preseed will help.

Okay, so I need a bunch of OPK's, a basil thermometer, and preseed. How many OPK's do you all usually buy a month? When do you start taking them? How many times a day? And at what time?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I get mine from Walmart or Walgreens the ones that work BEST for me are the Answer strips there are 20 of them per box! This time I'm trying out the cheapies from Big Lots....but I don't think these are really going to work for me....we shall see ;)


----------



## rosababy

BrandysBabies said:


> It is officially the stomach flu! I'm out a day early. Sucks, but maybe we will get a Valentines BFP. Our DS was born the day before Valentines Day, so this would be fitting.
> 
> I am going to do OPK's and temping this month. Plus I am going to buy some Preseed. I really have a feeling that "lube" is our problem. I have a regular cycle and DH has no problems that we are aware of, but he lasts forever when we are BDing and by the time he comes, I am already dried up. And he wont come until after I do. So I think the sperm arent getting enough lube to get where they need to be. Hopefully the Preseed will help.
> 
> Okay, so I need a bunch of OPK's, a basil thermometer, and preseed. How many OPK's do you all usually buy a month? When do you start taking them? How many times a day? And at what time?

I use the First Response strips, and they're cheapest at Target. They're 50% more at CVS and Walgreens!! Plus, the packs of 7 often come with a free hpt! You can get these in packs of 20 or 7, but i've started getting the 7 because they come individually wrapped. The packs of 20 are just in a big packet, and they're expired after 30 days of being opened. Well, I don't always use 20, so I ended up throwing a bunch of them away, which annoyed me. So, now I get the 7 packs, and I can always buy more if I need them, and if I don't, I can save them for the next cycle. Plus, they're a little more inconspicuous if I need to bring one to work or somewhere other than home, rather than the huge purple packet of 20 strips. They're more expensive that others, but I never got a positive read from the others that I tried.

Take them at the same time of day, after a few hours of not going, and of limiting your liquid intake. When I think I'll get a positive (or have fading in patterns), I'll take it twice or three times a day, just to make sure I don't miss the surge. When you start taking them depends on how long your cycle usually is. I usually start around cd 10 or 11, because I have 29-30 day cycles. I probably could wait a few days, even.


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- I am so sorry you are out this month. You can get a basil thermometer at Walgreens, it's where I got mine though I only used it for all of a month and a half lol. The one month that I did use opks I used the answer brand dip strips as well. I really liked them but it was just too much stress for me. Have you considered trying soy or maca (as kiki is raving about it lol). I was planning to start soy before I got my bfp. There are several threads about it and a lot of girls get their bfp on the first go as it's pretty much a natural clomid. Pressed sounds like it would be very helpful for you if you are drying out. If your oh is lasting too long and want to speed things up you do extend the foreplay. I do it lol. If I just wanted a quickie to get the sperm (though I never told oh this) I would spend a lot of time catering to him. He will never turn down an extended blowjob lol. By the time we get to the act he tells me he won't last much longer and that is what I am aiming for. 

As for me, I had the strangest dream last night. I had a scan (which I don't actually remember) and got a call at home from the doctor saying that the scan showed my baby was a boy and that I was in labor right now. I was sad about this because I didn't have much of a bump and it was 4 weeks early. I don't remember delivering the baby just taking him home. He was huge for being 4 weeks early. I though he was going to have to stay in the hospital for a while but he was the size of a 6 month old and had all of his baby teeth! It was so strange and everytime I woke up to pee (which is a minimum of 4 times a night) and would go back to sleep the same dream would pick back up.


----------



## BrandysBabies

loveinbinary said:


> Brandy- I am so sorry you are out this month. You can get a basil thermometer at Walgreens, it's where I got mine though I only used it for all of a month and a half lol. The one month that I did use opks I used the answer brand dip strips as well. I really liked them but it was just too much stress for me. Have you considered trying soy or maca (as kiki is raving about it lol). I was planning to start soy before I got my bfp. There are several threads about it and a lot of girls get their bfp on the first go as it's pretty much a natural clomid. Pressed sounds like it would be very helpful for you if you are drying out. If your oh is lasting too long and want to speed things up you do extend the foreplay. I do it lol. If I just wanted a quickie to get the sperm (though I never told oh this) I would spend a lot of time catering to him. He will never turn down an extended blowjob lol. By the time we get to the act he tells me he won't last much longer and that is what I am aiming for.
> 
> As for me, I had the strangest dream last night. I had a scan (which I don't actually remember) and got a call at home from the doctor saying that the scan showed my baby was a boy and that I was in labor right now. I was sad about this because I didn't have much of a bump and it was 4 weeks early. I don't remember delivering the baby just taking him home. He was huge for being 4 weeks early. I though he was going to have to stay in the hospital for a while but he was the size of a 6 month old and had all of his baby teeth! It was so strange and everytime I woke up to pee (which is a minimum of 4 times a night) and would go back to sleep the same dream would pick back up.

Hahaha! Sounds like you are having Edward Cullen's baby from Twilight! Hehe!


Thank you all for the advice. But I might not be out just yet. A girll can hope. What I thought was AF(and it most likely is) has gone away. I wiped and got a good amount of brown blood so I put a pad on as I have to wait for dh to get home to go buy tampons, and 3hrs later there is nothing on the pad or when I wipe. So, maybe, just maybe there is still hope. We did BD this morning, so maybe that caused it? I know I am grasping at straws here! Lol!


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- It is the worst! I'm so worried all the time. (Well for the past 24 hours, haha) I barely slept last night! I think I want to buy another test on the way home tonight from work just to check. I cannot wait to be able to hear the heartbeat. I think that will be the first day where I can somewhat relax!

Ready- My fx'd are still crossed for you! There is definitely still hope! Your temp went up. Good sign! :)

Brandy- Hope you are feeling better! I was going to give you advice about the opks and preseed and maca and all of that but your last post made me hold out for you! :) Fx'd so tight! :)


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, what kind/brand of Maca do you suggest? I've read that you have to make sure you get a good kind, because some are made cheaply. Or maybe you told me that. LOL! I can't remember. Is it expensive?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Kiki0522 said:


> Brandy- Hope you are feeling better! I was going to give you advice about the opks and preseed and maca and all of that but your last post made me hold out for you! :) Fx'd so tight! :)

Aw thanks! But I think I need to start taking my husbands advice about not speaking things into existance. I just started a full flow! :dohh: :cry: Oh well, I am already mentally prepared for t his month! ANd all of that bologna I mushed out in the middle of December about just letting it happen when it happens and just being happy with what I have, HA!, IT IS ON!!!! This month will be "Operation Catch that egg!!!" :thumbup:


----------



## Kiki0522

No it's not expensive at all! I am at work so I will write you when I get home so I can double check the name of the kind I got. Yes it's important that it's all natural so it doesn't have any other additives. You want the purest kind they make. I will definitely let you know later! xx

Some exciting news... Just booked my first prenatal appointment on Jan. 24th! Exactly 3 weeks away. Oh my goodness...that is forever away! haha. :)


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh I'm sorry Brandy! :hugs: I feel positive for you this cycle. We will get a plan in action for you! hehe. But really though...opk's and temping and preseed is fantastic! It's a great way to know what's going on and when!
I LOVE your attitude!!!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Kiki! I'm excited! I joked to my dh last night, that if someone gave me sugar pills and told me they helped with fertility, I honestly think they would help me. :haha: I stress out about it so much, that I want to do something that's proactive in this process. 

Brandy, I'm sorry :witch: got you. GREAT attitude, though! Good luck with temping and opks! I feel like they help me know what's going on.


----------



## EJW147

Brandy sorry AF got you! :( I just know she'll be here for me bright and early tomorrow! 

Kiki- because of what you told me I stopped at the vitamin store today and got some maca!! I'm excited but they have different ones and no one there really knew anything about any of them. I went with Solaray organically grown Maca pills, hope this is a good one?!? lol I did some research before I went and of course they did have any brand that I saw online. Do you have the pills, and How much do take a day? I'd appreciate any advice! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

-------------Just waiting for AF to get out of here.....9 days so far :( an still counting.....9 more days til my appt. lets PRAY she can find out WHYYYYY I'm in so much pain and bleeding all month long :( my goodness :(


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy, sorry AF came on in full force. :( All hands on deck for next cycle! EJW, are you due for AF now as well? Anyone else? Still no signs of her here.


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa & EJW- Unfortunately I cannot remember the name of the maca i started with. I tried calling the herbal store and they were closed but I will call them tomorrow! I started with the extract because the herbal place I went to said it was the most pure. And I took 2 dropper fulls a day in a drink. Couldn't even taste it. Then when that ran out, I switched to capsules. EJW, do your pills look like just pills or capsules? The ones I have and took halfway through my cycle were capsules and you can see the powder in them. There are many different kinds so even what you got probably is good though! I wouldn't worry. I think I actually have heard of that Solaray kind before. The capsules I took were called Maca Sure and it says Sequel at the bottom and the letter 'q' is in the shape of a leaf. They are distrubuted by Sequel Naturals LTD if anyone wants to look those up. Just google 'Maca sure sequel' and it will come up.
EJW, I just looked up the kind you bought. They are capsules so that is good! They have the same ingredient of the ones I have so that's good too! The only difference is the ones you bought has 525mg per capsule and mine have 750mg. I was taking 2 a day so maybe you should take 3. I think that would be good. Also, I started low and increased it. So the first week, I would suggest taking 2 a day and then after you O, take 3 a day. The kind you bought says you can take it up to 3 times a day so that's good. I was a little scared to take too much before O because I didn't want to mess my O day up. I don't hear many stories at all that it will do this but I was just nervous. But it didn't mess it up. It made me O 2 days early! So when you are getting to your fertile window, just start BDing. Or look for the EWCM, that's how I knew to get busy! :)

I hope this helps! Please ask any other questions too! I am happy to help! I really truly praise this maca stuff. I will find out the name of the extract too tomorrow in case anyone is interested! 

Ready- I love that there are no signs of AF! I had no signs of her either! I didn't start cramping until the day I got my bfp! :D


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Kiki!! You're the best! :hugs: Yes, I would like to know the brand, but no hurry. My dh and I decided that if this cycle doesn't work out for us, we'll def try it starting next cycle.

Opk question for y'all. I peed on the stick tonight, and it was ALMOST positive. Very dark line, but not QUITE as dark as the control line. SO. Did I miss the surge either last night or this morning, or is it coming tomorrow? I do tend to be a fade in and out kind of girl... so my thought is we better bd! My dh, though, is like maybe it's tomorrow, and we should let the little guys "build up" a little, so they'll be better. And believe me, he is NOT the kind of dh to make me wait, he's just wanting to do the best thing. We have no reason to believe his :spermy: are low or anything, he's just told me that when he...ahem...pleasures himself, he notices that when it's 2 days in a row, the :spermy: is WAY less.

Thoughts? What would you do? :shrug:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Kiki0522 said:


> Thank you all!!! I still can't quite believe it. Fx'd for each one of you! You all deserve your bfp SO much!!
> 
> EJW- Yes the Maca is the best! I truly believe it's what did it! Research online either Maca or Maca root. It's the root of a vegetable plant so it's completely natural.
> 
> Kylarsmom and Love- Did you have any cramping early in pregnancy? I know I read about it and it's fine but it worries me! haha. I feel like AF right around the corner!

yes tons of it! kept checking my undies every hour expecting AF! the cramping was gone by about 6 weeks! =) Maybe sooner! Its normal i promise!


----------



## EJW147

Ready- yes af is due tomorrow I got a bfn today so expecting her first thing in the am :( when was your af due? Fingers crossed for you!! Kiki- I really appreciate all the info we'll see how it goes! I'm going to start with two a day like you said and then move on to 3.


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- You are welcome hun! I'm glad I can help! And I will definitely get the brand I used for you! About your BDing... I looked at your chart and noticed you had EWCM yesterday? I would BD tonight if you could. I understand your hubby's reasoning because mine said the same but I never actually ever got a real true positive on an opk on the line ones. Only on the clearblue smiley ones. Even though I took them the same exact day the ones with lines(first response) would be almost as dark which meant it happened, or would very soon. I would suggest to cover your bases! Tomorrow and the next day should still be good too though if you are thinking you are very close! Good Luck! Fx'd for you!!

Kylarsmom- Thank you! Yes today has been full of cramping and feeling like AF was here. But she's staying away for 8 months! haha. :flower:

EJW- You are welcome!! I'm so glad I could help! :)

Ps: I definitely tested again tonight when I got home after work because i'm crazy! haha! It was darker than yesterday! :)


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks for the maca info Kiki! I'm definitely going to try something different with next cycle... EJW, AF is due by today for me based on previous cycles (except last month when my LP was long due to a chemical). No sign of her as yet; my temp was down a bit this morning but still high. I'm actually beginning to think FF just got my O day wrong :shrug: It says CD33 but I'm wondering if it was actually CD37. Well, only time will tell... I'm not testing again until Thursday, if I make it. 

:dust: to you EJW--I hope the witch stays away! Kiki, how are you feeling?


----------



## rosababy

Well, we didn't bd last night. I looked back at the picture of my opks from last cycle, and the same exact pattern happened. The day I got an almost positive opk was followed by two more lighter tests that same evening, with a definitely (very dark!) positive opk the next morning. So, I took a gamble and waited, in order to build up the :spermy: for tonight. Not that my dh has a spermy problem, but we don't know yet, and it doesn't hurt to let them build up a little. Sure enough, I got a GREAT, dark positive opk this morning! I took a few tests with me to work, and I'll test again, because I have a slight POAS addiction...:blush: but we'll definitely be bd'ing tonight, tomorrow, and possibly the next day, depending on my temps. With that said, however, this is exactly what I did last cycle, and look how that turned out for me. :dohh: I thought I had done everything right, and there was no possible way I had missed it last cycle, but oh well. Maybe it'll work this cycle. The only thing that is bothering me a little is the fact that I have had very little cm this cycle. I had TONS of it last month, and only one day of ewcm. It wasn't a whole lot of it either. Annnnnnd now I'm obsessing... :nope:


----------



## loveinbinary

Every cycle is different so I wouldn't worry too much about the slight differences. It seems that most months we think we are pregnant we aren't and when we are sure we aren't we actually are. Funny how that works. Oh and I bd'd so much the cycle I got my bfp I figured he must have been shooting powder half the time lol. There was little time for his supply to build back up inbetween our sessions.


----------



## EJW147

Ready- thank you! Af didnt show this morning like I thought she would for sure. I would be more excited but with that BFN yesterday at 13dpo, the witch will most likely be coming for me soon. :dust: for you too!!

I keep getting a pressure/full feeling in my bladder so maybe I have a bladder infection or something causing AF to be late. Well I have no tests in the house so time will tell! If she stays away till wed or so I'll test again!


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- You are welcome! It is the best stuff! haha I keep saying it but it's because i truly believe it helped me get my bfp! No AF still? Woohoo! I hope this means good things for you hun! I will try not to get too excited, haha. That happened to me where my temp went down a bit and I was like uhoh i'm out but it was still way above coverline. :) Fx'd so tight!! I am feeling pretty good! The only thing is that I do pretty well all day long. And then about 4:30 tiredness hits me like a ton of bricks! It just comes on so fast and i'm SO tired. haha. And I actually have been eating less than before I was pregnant. Weird? I'm fuller quicker.. Other than that, i'm great! Thanks for asking hun. :)

Rosa- Yay for the positive opk!!! You will have perfect timing! And the hubbys sperm has built up good! Do you have any preseed? I used that for the first time this cycle as well. Well we used it in the past but actually inserted it this cycle for the first time. Even if you don't, don't get discouraged! It will be okay!Get busy!!!! :D

Love- That is so the truth! The last 2 months I could have sworn I was pregnant. This month, I really didn't think so! haha. How are you feeling??

EJW- Fingers crossed for you hun! Don't worry too much about the bfn on 13 dpo because many women don't get it til beyond that! 

So I just left my best friends house. She's due this month with her baby girl! She just asked me to be the godmother! I'm SO excited!! I will be a godmother and 8 months later a mother! They will be the best of friends like we are! Oh what a year! :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

I know there are a couple of you that had the Mirena as BC. Andrea, Kylersmom, or anyone else that has had it, I have a question.. What are your periods like? This is my 3rd one since having mine taken out and I dont remember my periods being like this. It is like I am bleeding to death my entire period. I bought an 18 pack of SUPER overnight tampons last night and am having to change them at least once and hr. It's rediculous! Plus I have INSANE cramping! Like someone is tightening a vice grip on my uterus! This is not fun! Just wondering if this is normal for anyone else or whether I should be worried.


----------



## rosababy

Brandy, I'm so sorry to hear you're having such a miserable AF! :nope: Boooo!!! I hope you feel better soon. 

Kiki, we do use preseed, but we just put it on dh. I've often wondered if it forms some sort of barrier or something...there I go again, overthinking! :blush: Ever since you mentioned that you inserted it for the first time this month, I've been wondering...I'm actually thinking of stopping and buying some more on the way home. It's a PAIN, cause i just bought some, and threw away the insert tubes!:dohh: I really dont feel like spending $20 on another tube! I might just do it though...I haven't been having much good cm this cycle. Do you think it helps in transporting sperm, like real cm, or just lubing up for :sex:??? I'm glad you're feeling pretty normal, except for being tired. That's not bad!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have no clue I've always had heavy periods but it does seem they are way worse since having Mirena in even though I only had it in for 2 months I think it totally screwed me up then I went an got on emmmm can't even think of the name of it....Yasmine....but I duno :( I think I have endo but we shall see and my periods now last forever an they never did before either so I don't know which one totally screwed me up :( on my 9th month and still no luck!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Mine are actually shorter so far. They use to last a full 5 to 7 days and now it is just 4 days of extreme heavy bleeding. This is bleeding like what I would imagine a miscarriage bleeding to be like. I went to bed last night at 2am, changed my tampon right before getting into bed. "That feeling" woke me up at 5am and just made it out of bed before I was (sorry tmi) dripping all the way to the bathroom. Changed again, went back to bed. I woke up at 7am with me and the bed covered in blood!


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- Yeah I thought the same exact thing so I was like I will just give it a shot! It made me nervous to insert it, haha but it was fine! Very easy. If you do, just do it like 15 minutes before BD so it coats your cervix real well. I believe it does help transport the sperm. Because it's so much like real cm and so gel like. It does suck to have to buy more just for the inserts. I would send you the rest of my unused ones if we had time but you have to get busy! haha. 

Brandy- I'm sorry you are having such a bad time with AF! :hugs: That much bleeding is not good. I believe that birth control like Mirena really messes up hormones and causes what you are going through. I was on the depo shot and it screwed up mine badly. Before my cycles even regulated, I had irregular bleeding for weeks at a time! And speaking of shorter cycles, Mine were too. They were usually 4-5 days before I was on the shot and went down to 2. So it definitely sounds like your body is still trying to figure itself out. I really suggest Maca to you too! I know i'm crazy i keep talking about it but when I took it before this cycle before AF started, I had NO cramps! Which was huge for me because I always had painful periods due to endometriosis. And it balances your hormones to help with lots of bleeding and painful periods. You may want to call your doctor but I will warn you that they may suggest you to go on birth control pill for a cycle or two to straighten that out and since you're ttc, you obviously don't want to do that. My doctor said I could do that too but suggested not too because it's better for your body to regulate itself instead of putting more artificial hormones in. That's what's good about the Maca! :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks Kiki! I will see about picking some up. Is it something I should take my entire cycle? 

I guess one good thing is that my cycle didnt change as far as regularity of days as in it is spot on as to when I start each month.


----------



## annie00

hey ladies!!! Sorry i been MIA we been at home and i forgot my laptop over here...

How is everyone doing? i tried reading all the post i missed but there was just to many.. lol..

Well i started my period on Dec. 24 so we shall see if the metforphin is gonna work are not... Dh just still cums in me whenever so im not pushing anything..


----------



## Kiki0522

Yes you can take it the entire cycle. I really think it will help. It is geared towards balancing hormones to help with painful and heavy periods. I was so surprised when I had AF last month and it was like I didn't even have it! Like I said, I know i'm crazy talking about this stuff but I just want to help all you girls!! haha. 

Oh and how did you make your logo for your crochet caterpillar? And did I remember seeing a post saying you had your site up? I would love to see it! Can you message me how to do so? :)


----------



## EJW147

I have to admit I'm really nervous, I think I ovulated two days later then my ticker which would push my AF back right?? I've been running to the bathroom all day thinking AF has arrived but just clear cm. Did any of you other ladies have that feeling with your bfp's??


----------



## BrandysBabies

Kiki0522 said:


> Yes you can take it the entire cycle. I really think it will help. It is geared towards balancing hormones to help with painful and heavy periods. I was so surprised when I had AF last month and it was like I didn't even have it! Like I said, I know i'm crazy talking about this stuff but I just want to help all you girls!! haha.
> 
> Oh and how did you make your logo for your crochet caterpillar? And did I remember seeing a post saying you had your site up? I would love to see it! Can you message me how to do so? :)

You've got mail! Hehe!


----------



## rosababy

Welcome back, Annie! 

Well, I caved and bought some more pre-seed on my way home from work. I'm going to try inserting it tonight. I don't know why, but it makes me nervous! I already told dh, and he was like cool. It's always a mood killer for him to stop and put it on. I hope this works!! :happydance: Thanks for the advice, Kiki! :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Yay Rosa!! I was nervous too! But it doesn't hurt, it doesn't even feel that weird. Just a little cold. BD was great too with it in! My DH loved it. :) Good Luck hun! Go catch that eggy!!!!

EJW- If you ovulated 2 days later, it would push AF back as long as you LP is the same which it usually is. Why do you think you O'd 2 days late? I feel like AF is coming every day now! haha. It's clear CM!


----------



## EJW147

I had a glob of stretchy cm 2 days later but I didn't do opks this month so I'm just playing the guessing game on everything. Just have to wait it out and thats hard. If af isn't here by thurs ill test again.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brandy I have to wear both tampons "super absorbency" and pads or I do the same thing and sometimes with using both I sometimes bleed through those all over our bed :( its awful I know and I don't know what to do about it either I just kind of suck it up and lay in bed as much as possible an use my heating pad....I'm on CD 10 and still bleeding....:( When on Mirena my periods were only 2 days or so.....when on Yasmine they were at most 3 days and that was only spotting.....since I've been off I've had light periods and long heavy ones....I guess it depends on hormones each month to month....I've got no clue :( I'd ask the dr. though and see what she says....I have a week now until I can go on the 12th to the fertility specialist and hopefully she can get my body figured out for me :) I pray so at least.....


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning all! EJW, I hear you on not being sure about your O date. Are you charting on FF? It says I'm 15dpo today but I'm not sure I believe it... my temp was up quite a bunch today. I also have a "wet" feeling going on, although not the quantity of CM I get during ovulation time. Sounds like you are too?


----------



## EJW147

Ready, I've never charted and I didnt use opks this month either was just kinda taking it easy and now I'm like AHH! lol AF should be here by tomorrow it I did ovulate late and if she doesn't show then maybe I will test. Yes I keep getting that wet feeling its been off and on for the last couple days and I have it this morning. Like I said I always get more CM before the witch though so I dunno what to think. When did you say you plan on testing again?


----------



## ready4baby

Haha, we DO drive ourselves crazy! I don't remember getting the wet feeling before AF in previous cycles, but maybe I did and just didn't take notice... I have a doc appointment tomorrow for my pap & to talk clomid, so I think I should test before that. So, poas in the AM if temp is still up...either 16 or 12dpo, depending on whether FF is right. I'm not expecting much because I think that's too early for me to test. How about you?


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Haha, we DO drive ourselves crazy! I don't remember getting the wet feeling before AF in previous cycles, but maybe I did and just didn't take notice... I have a doc appointment tomorrow for my pap & to talk clomid, so I think I should test before that. So, poas in the AM if temp is still up...either 16 or 12dpo, depending on whether FF is right. I'm not expecting much because I think that's too early for me to test. How about you?

I was just wondering this...it's okay to have a pap when we might have implanted, right? I'm assuming, since women have internals when they're pregnant...I'm just new at this, and have never thought about it before. I have my annual pap next Tuesday, probably right around implantation (hopefully!), so I was just curious.


----------



## loveinbinary

EJW- I was the same way before my bfp, and even up to now. There is a lot more cm and sometimes it feels like I've wet myself. I was so sure af was here for the first couple weeks because I'd feel a sudden little gush. Now instead of fearing for af I fear that I've peed myself. Sounds like things are looking good for you!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I'm sure your pap won't hinder anything. I had a pap on the 15th when I went for my scan. Surely if it were dangerous they wouldn't do it during pregnancy so I'm sure implanting would be unaffected.


----------



## ready4baby

I agree with love; paps are okay! I must admit that it makes me nervous when she presses against my belly & ovaries--what if she's dislodging something?! But I think that's just paranoia. In any case, I'm getting one tomorrow. FX for your implantation rosa...


----------



## EJW147

Love- thanks you for your insight! Yea its like little gushes on and off did you have some minor cramping too? Usually I get lower back pain before and during af but right now its minor cramps up front. I'm scared posting this, knowing my luck af will show up now since im talking about it!! Well time will Tell and i will keep you updated :)


----------



## loveinbinary

EJW- I don't want to get your hopes up as everyone is differet but that sounds just like me. I'm not sure I really had cramps but rather a pinching pain the few days before my bfp. My uterus was so sore, like I had done a billion crunches the day before. I didn't get my bfp till 4 days after af was due. Tested the day she was supposed to show but got a bfn. Only reason I tested after that was to get one more bfn so I could put it out of my mind completely.


----------



## EJW147

Ah you are giving me Hope lol, i tested the day before af was due 13dpo, got bfn so have been scared to test again! If af doesnt come by tomorrow am i will test again. Just expecting af so it won't hurt so much if she shows.


----------



## annie00

Andrea every time i used pads and tampons together i always bleed threw.. so this is what i do now.


----------



## annie00

opps lol i use two pads lay on front of my panties and then take the other on and over lap the first one just a bit and then lay it back when i get done i have on almost all the way around me and i never bleed threw and if u use wings then just fold them over .. and btw i like 1 hr from NO.. lol... 

hope it helped!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

EJW- I just noticed you are from Chicago, where abouts? I live in the NW suburbs, moved here about 2 years ago from Chicago. My fingers are tightly crossed that af stays away and you get a late bfp like I did!!


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> EJW- I just noticed you are from Chicago, where abouts? I live in the NW suburbs, moved here about 2 years ago from Chicago. My fingers are tightly crossed that af stays away and you get a late bfp like I did!!

No way!! I used to live in Romeoville, and my brother and his wife live in Orland Park!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- do you still live in IL?


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> Rosa- do you still live in IL?

No, we live in the DC area now. My family still lives there, though.


----------



## nicky84

Hi ladies, i have been stalking the threat for awhile so thought i would give you a quick update.
I am currently on day 5, AF ended today. I had an appointment today to see my GP as i was concerned about a small lump that i could feel i'n my lower abdominal... She didn't think it was anything to worry about possibly a cust but she has booked me i'n for a scan just to check it out.... 
Whilst i was there i mentioned that we had been TTC since sep and so far no luck, so as she was sending me for a scAn anyway she has also requested an internal scan just to check everything out... Not looking forward to that much tho...! But i guess it will put my mind at ease. She also requested bloods to be taken to check my hormone levels, so i have to gO for bloods after I've ovulated. She is also checking my thyroid levels as apparently that can hinder TTC. She also gave me a slip for my other half to provide a semen sample just to check him out also. So all i'n all i am glad i went to check the lump out today as it gave me the opportunity to voice my TTC frustrations and she was very adhering and even mentioned her own personal exPerience and the frustration TTC can have. 
So as i mentioned today is day 5. I started soy on day 3 and will take up until day 7. I am also taking pregnacate conception vitamins, as well as forcing myself to drive horrid 1 cup of green tea a day. I have also ordered a basal thermomiter today and i have pressed at the ready... Last month soy helped me ovulate 4 days earlier so i am predicting this month i should ovulate on day 17..... Praying for a :bfp: this month fx'd, and wishing you all lots of :dust: 
Xxx


----------



## EJW147

Love- I live up by waukegan/gurnee, You??


----------



## loveinbinary

EJW- oh and I live in Crystal Lake. Nothing exciting out here lol but it's kind of nice. I miss the city but oh absolutely hates it.


----------



## ready4baby

:bfp: :wohoo:

I'm totally shaking...I 100% expected the test to be negative. I can't believe it!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

YAyyyyyyyyyyyy :) I knew it!!! For some reason I had a feeling it was gonna be you next LOL....strange :)

I'm cramping and well :) I got a positive OPK an me an DH BD last night wooooooot woooooooooot lets pray I'm 2 weeks right behind you darling :) I'm sooooo happy for you!!!
 



Attached Files:







OPKCD11.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Deethehippy

Nice profile pic Andrea 
Congratulations Ready4baby! :thumbup:


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, ladies! Go BD like crazy, andrea... 

Dee, welcome back! I'm so very sorry about your loss...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww thanks Dee :) :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Deethehippy

ready4baby said:


> Thanks, ladies! Go BD like crazy, andrea...
> 
> Dee, welcome back! I'm so very sorry about your loss...

Thank you - i am getting there emotionally -can't actually 'try' yet but am definately going to be so watch this space!


----------



## ready4baby

Totally understandable, Dee... I coincidently had a doc appointment this morning for my pap, so she confirmed that my test was postitive and gave me the whole run down on diet & things to avoid. But I asked about miscarriage, and she said 15-20% chance still since I'm so early. So I know I'm not out of the woods, and I hope this bean sticks and grows & that your next one does as well!


----------



## Blondie2005

ready4baby said:


> Totally understandable, Dee... I coincidently had a doc appointment this morning for my pap, so she confirmed that my test was postitive and gave me the whole run down on diet & things to avoid. But I asked about miscarriage, and she said 15-20% chance still since I'm so early. So I know I'm not out of the woods, and I hope this bean sticks and grows & that your next one does as well!

Got everything crossed for you, so thrilled you've got your BFP, am sure everything will be fine xx


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I knew it!!! I just knew it!!! Now I'm just waiting to hear that kiki got hers. You two sounded so much alike and it was almost exactly how I was before my bfp. This holiday has been really lucky. A bfp is the most amazing thing especially when you are expecting a bfn. I'm so excited for you!!

Dee- I'm so glad you're back. I am terriby sory for your loss, if you would like someone to talk to feel free to pm me. I lost a little one at 7+3 in June of last year so I know how it feels. I had to have a d&c which made it hurt even more. I really hope you get to join us soon with a very quick bfp.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, love! I'm so excited... I'm at work, but how can I work right now? My heart totally raced when I saw the test. DH is already hoping for a boy; LOL. 

I think you mean EJW--where are you today, girlie?


----------



## EJW147

Hey ladies! CONGRATS READY!!!!!!!!! :) Yay so happy for you!!!! 

No af today either I just got back from CVS to buy some tests. Now I am just waiting till I really have to pee! I'm so nervous ahh!! lol


----------



## EJW147

Love- How late where you when you got your BFP?


----------



## rosababy

Ready....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
That's incredible!!! What did you do differently this cycle??

Dee, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. We're here for you...:hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks rosa... I practically did nothing this cycle. I had so many false attempts at O, that when I finally did, I didn't know it was happening! BD was just whatever we happened to do because I didn't know I was about to O, no preseed or anything. I've been on prenatals all year, and really the only difference this cycle was I started baby aspirin. I truly thought we hadn't BD enough & it was going to be a bfn...my fingers are so tightly crossed that it sticks!
 
EJM, don't drink anything and wait as long as you can! FX FX FX Good luck!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I know how you feel, sad to say it doesn't get better. I'm 9-10 weeks and I still can't focus at work because all that's goin through my mind is the baby.

EJW- I was 4 days late when I got my bfp. I tested two days before af and then again the day af was due and both were stark white bfn. I was 110% certain I was going to get another bfn and af was just teasing me again.


----------



## ready4baby

loveinbinary said:


> Ready- I know how you feel, sad to say it doesn't get better. I'm 9-10 weeks and I still can't focus at work because all that's goin through my mind is the baby.

Oh great! :dohh: My boss will love that... My doc wants me to test again this weekend and call her with the results, and then I should have my first scan in 2 or 3 weeks. I guess I just go nuts until then? Ugh I hope AF stays away...


----------



## EJW147

Big fat NOT pregnant on the digital...I have to admit I am pretty down. Ugh now just waiting for AF so I can move on to the next cycle....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Did another OPK to make certain I'm not crazy but it seems I may have gotten DH's spermies there just in time since I'm O'ing today (cramping) and no doubt :) I am!!!
 



Attached Files:







OPKCD11.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 2









ImOingCD12.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ready4baby

Ugh, EJW, :hugs: Remember, though, that you're not out yet... How many dpo are you? It may be too early for a digital to register positive. I did an IC first this morning, and it was negative...I could "kinda" see the test line, but it didn't seem to have much if any color in it. The frer was positive right away, so there are differences in tests. Keep up a bit of your hope if you can!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- testing doesn't get old. I still have urges to test just to see that line. First tri is the worst, it's all about waiting to see what happens. Fx'd that this baby is super super sticky and the time flies till your scan. 

EJW- is af due today or yesterday? It may still be a little early. The hormones double everyday so if af doesn't show in a day or two test again. This early a digital probably isn't sensitive enough and are likely to get false negatives. I would pick up a couple frer and test using fmu. That may also be why the digi was negative. Being so no sensitive and not using fmu. I say definitely test again with frer!!


----------



## EJW147

Thanks ladies, I am between 14dpo-16dpo I think I might have Ovulated late making me 14dpo but either way that should be late enough to show a positive on a digital right? Thought digitals were extra sensitive but I dunno I bought some some frer too but once I saw the negative on the digital I put those away can't bear testing again today. Just going to keep it in my head that AF will be here soon and if by some crazy chance she's not, I'll think about testing again in a couple days. I REALLY appreciate you ladies letting me vent and being so supportive!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready!!! OH MY GOD!!!!!!! :wohoo: NO way!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! I had such a good feeling about you and I prayed! haha. Now we can have playdates! How crazy is this?! They will be like 2 weeks apart and live 10 minutes from each other!! It must be something in the Merrimack water! :rofl: Oh I'm SO happy for you!!!!!! :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## Kiki0522

Dee- Hello hun! I am so incredibly sorry for you loss. I have been thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki! I was waiting for you! Thank you...I'm so excited. Playdates here we come! :happydance:


----------



## Kiki0522

I am literally almost jumping up and down! haha!! I'm going to send you a private message with my cell. We can be text buddies for a while if you want? Get each other through this! Help each other not worry as much! Check in on each other, what do you think??


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies i think i ovulated last night but i missed the damn sperm.. lol.., he said he didnt feel like cumming in me but he did cum in me on monday night so i hope them sperm caught that egg Wednesday when it came out,. the only reason i think i ovulated is bc past 2 days i had clear wet stretchy discharge.. then today it stopped so i dunno.. 
im 14 days since i started but since im on metforphin im not sure when i should expect another period are how many days apart they are..

READY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hopefully i get a BFP before FEB 28.. which is my DR. appointment to see if i have PCOS...


----------



## ready4baby

That sounds great, kiki! Send me a note! I just can't believe this!!--what perfect timing & coicidence for us. I hope we can be great buds... :dance: EEEK!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hello my lovely ladies.. I'm like in cd 31.. No ovulation yet.. I'm actually getting pissed. My last period. Was dec 5th.. :( I'm losing hope here ladies.. Will continue to update..


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Hello my lovely ladies.. I'm like in cd 31.. No ovulation yet.. I'm actually getting pissed. My last period. Was dec 5th.. :( I'm losing hope here ladies.. Will continue to update..

Mrs.!!!!! I've missed you!! i'm so sorry you're having a longer cycle. Don't lose hope. :hugs: You've taken a test, i'm assuming...

I know just how you feel. There are days when I'm so down, and I just can't pull myself out of the darn ttc "funk." :nope:


----------



## annie00

dont give up mrs.. either wait around for her to start are make a appointment with ur dr to talk about metformin.. i think its really helping me im taking 1000mg a day...


----------



## loveinbinary

EJW- as far as I know digitals aren't very sensitive at all, plus I've heard some bad things about them. Get a bfp one day then a bfn the next. I wouldn't test again today because your urine may be too diluted and cause a false bfn. If af doesn't show her face today I would try testing in the morning. I was so frustrated with my bfn the day af was due tha I refused to test for 4 days. I was cursing af as I took my test for being so mean and playing games with me... Well boy was I shocked lol. 

Mrs- I'm sorry to hear you haven't ov'd yet, are you sure? We've missed you around here. If you are having this much trouble with your cycles I would definitely suggest trying soy or maca since kiki swears by it. Maybe talk to your doctor about clomid?


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, don't lose hope! My last period was in November! I have messed up, delayed ovulation, don't know when I'm going to O, ovarian cysts, you name it cycles. And I still got good news today! You will kick yourself if you stop BDing and then realize you just O'd...keep it up, every couple of days and you will O.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well check out my temps.. I've been lazy about it.. But they're still around coverline. I wondered about taking a test today because I've had a yellow discharge.. Not when I check cm.. But on my panties.. Sry gross.. It's got me a lil worried. I started taking cranberry pills in case it's a uti or something. We've only bd'd three times since my last period.. Chances aren't likely.. And with my temps where they're at.. Even more unlikely..

Dh and I both Agreed no fertility treatment until I finish my degree. So it'll be a while. I guess u could say we are definitely ntnp again. I didn't realize how messed up my body was until we started full on trying. 

Very disheartening.. Since Xmas 2 of my close friends got bfps.. And neither were trying. Upsetting.. But I'm happy for them. 
I'm ok. And I miss obsessing.. But my heart can't bear any more realization of how unhealthy my body is. 
Omg I didn't even see the new bfps before my last post. Ready and Kiki! Congrats! I wish u both happy and healthy 9 months. 

Dee: I have a cyber super hug for you! I'm so sorry for the loss. Will you try again soon?


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- if you and your dh have agreed to not use fertility treatments until after you finish yor degree perhaps maca would be a good alternative. Kiki was going on about how it really helped her cycle and help her body regulate. Perhaps that would be good for you, not just for ttc but in general. It wouldn't really be a fertility treatment. If you can take something natural now to help get your body healthier it'll improve your chances for conceiving now, or when you two actively try again.


----------



## Kiki0522

Mrs- I'm so sorry your body is being so mean to you. :hugs: I highly suggest you try Maca root. It's an herbal supplement that balances your hormones without putting any artificial ones in it. I had a feeling my hormones were messed up because I was on that depo shot for 3 years. Love is right that it would be good to try now and get regulated for when you are ready. It made me O 2 days early and I'm part of another thread that it has cut other womans long cycles in half. They O a lot earlier when they started taking it. When hormones are out of whack, even a little bit...it screws everything up.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Maca? Lol I'll add it to the mound of vitamins I'm taking.. I'm trying to up my immune and viral health so I'm on:
1. Daily multivitamin
2. garlic pills
3. cranberry pills
4. Echinacea 
5. Collagen supplement.. For my hair and nails.. Works amazingly. Hair has grown almost a full inch in 30 days. I cut it short, and now want it back. 
6. Plus my happy pill. 

I don't think I'm forgetting anything.. But it's alot of different vitamins. I'm sleeping better at night.. And my sleep schedule has improved with my crazy work schedule.

So I'll check out the maca.. Is it a vitamin ? Natures valley? 

I'm realizing I'm not in too much of a rush. I'm mortified I'm on some time limit.. But I do have a lot of other things going on, so what happens happens I guess


----------



## EJW147

Love- You are so sweet, thanks for making me feel better. Still no AF and I feel like I've been "leaking" even worse today, not sure what that means but we will see what happens. I have heard bad things about digitals too, so it AF doesn't get me in the next day or two I will test again with frer. My cycles are always right on time but I know for some woman AF will just be cruel one month. GRRR lol I will keep you updated! :)

Mrs- Sorry to hear you are waiting so long for O, but kiki made me a believer in the Maca too! I did research and heard good things with helping hormones and lengths of cycle! Good luck!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm hurting down :( and well spotting GRRRR :( what a day :(


----------



## Kiki0522

It's not a vitamin. It's just an herbal supplement. Well i guess it could be considered a vitamin if you get the capsules. It comes in capsules, extract and powder. I heard the powder is gross. I started with the extract. You take a dropper full of it 2 times a day in a drink. You can't even taste it. It's the most pure. Then I ran out of that and took capsules 2 times a day. I bought mine in an herbal store. I'm not sure if you can get it at like GNC or places like that.


----------



## Kiki0522

EJW- I'm so glad you researched Maca! I truly believe it's what helped me get my bfp! Fx'd for you hun. I hope you get an answer soon!


----------



## ready4baby

EJW, any news today? If you are right about your O date, and still not getting you're period, well....things look good for you! FX!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Can someone explain one OPK getting darker (the FR) and one OPK getting lighter (the green)
 



Attached Files:







OPKSCONFUSING.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rosababy

AndreaFlorida said:


> Can someone explain one OPK getting darker (the FR) and one OPK getting lighter (the green)

Andrea, that's very strange. The only thing I can think of is that maybe the little one is not as sensitive as the big opk?? At least you got a positive on one of the sticks, though! Start BD'ing!!

Ladies, can you look at my chart? FF confirmed my ovulation today (I mean, they made a prediction for 2 days ago based on the temp I entered today), but I think it's wrong. Look at the temps surrounding it. I think it should be CD 18, since cd 18's temp was no higher than pre-o temps. don't you think?? I understand why the program says I O'ed on the 17, because of the temp rise, but it's really not higher than my previous temps, where as cd 19 and cd 20 (today) is clearly in another stage of temps. Thoughts?? Not that it really matters...just that cd 18 would have been better timing, I think.


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

I know I don't post too much on here but I usually read your posts and Kiki I read your post about the Maca and decided to do some research because I o late and my cycles are irregular and post o temps are not usually as high as I would like so I've started taking one teaspoon of the now brand powder and it does taste disgusting but it has like 2700mg of maca root in only 1t and it wasn't too expensive like $22 for a pretty big bottle. Kiki did you start taking the Maca when you first got af before or after o because I've been taking it for 4 days but I o'd 9days ago so I don't think it can prob do too much for me this cycle but I'm really hoping for next cycle. Thanks for posting about the Maca because I was looking for something to move o forward and strengthen cycles that was natural. Oh and a big congrats on the pregnancy.

Ready- congrats on your pregnancy as well. I've heard that cycles after a chemical often result in a sucessful pregnancy


----------



## MommyV

Rosa- ff seems to give you an o date for the day of pos opk so that is prob why it did that try taking out the pos opk and see where ff puts your o date


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well I assume I O'd yesterday since my test on the green was darker....but then again the FR was lighter yesterday....I'm totally CONFUZZLED lol.....Oh well I'm not gonna BD tonight as we've bd'd the past like 4 days I'm tired.....we shall maybe do it tomorrow though...I think I have plenty little swimmers up there to take care of business I think today would be 1dpo since my temp went back up if it goes up again tomorrow I'll know for sure I'm done with the whole O thing ;) LOL


----------



## rosababy

MommyV said:


> Rosa- ff seems to give you an o date for the day of pos opk so that is prob why it did that try taking out the pos opk and see where ff puts your o date

good idea, thanks! i'll give it a shot.


----------



## rosababy

rosababy said:


> MommyV said:
> 
> 
> Rosa- ff seems to give you an o date for the day of pos opk so that is prob why it did that try taking out the pos opk and see where ff puts your o date
> 
> good idea, thanks! i'll give it a shot.Click to expand...

FF kept the O date where it was. :dohh: Oh well. Like I said, not that it really matters, but whatever. Thanks, though!


----------



## EJW147

Hello ladies, So tested this morning with frer (4 days late) and still bfn...ugh! The weirdest thing is the constant wet feeling and the ONE insanely sore nipple lol which is odd for me so who knows?!? I'm just going to take it easy this weekend and relax. I know stressing will only make AF later so going to keep my mind busy with other things this weekend and see how it goes. Hope everyone has a great day! :)


----------



## loveinbinary

EJW- I'm so sorry af is late and not giving you any answers, I know exactly how it is. The cycle before my bfp I was 2 weeks late with no explanation what so ever. I had a false positive on a clearblue test and I even went for bloods as I was so convinced. I never got any answers on why I was so late. I'm really hoping this isn't the case for you. I hear plenty of stories of girls who get bfns after af is due and don't get their bfp until much later. My fingers are tightly crossed for you!!


----------



## EJW147

Thanks love, I appreciate it! I was 3 weeks late one time after I came off the pill ugh that was a pain! They keep doing pregnancy tests on me and blood work and I just knew I wasn't pregnant! Then with my miscarriage I didnt get a faint positive till a good week after af was due. Just telling myself, Time will tell just be patient. lol 

Does anyone know about position and stuff of the cervix?? Ok so I'm dumb and was just like hmm I wonder and I've never felt my cervix before so I kinda freaked out! lol It was really high and felt like a rubber ball! I tried looking online but I dunno I know I'm dumb but I didn't think it would feel like that. lol Hope atleast you all get a good laugh from me! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Rosa your O date looks exactly right to me hunny I always dip before an then have that 2nd dip :) an O and I know I definitely O'd :) because my OPK's definitely TOLD me so :) lol

I check my cervix and at diff. times of the day it'll feel diff.....hard, soft, medium lol it varies....when I ovulate mine is way up high and soft an open.....then when its time for af its normally hard an high up :( I duno though....you just have to get used to what it does for you everyone is different ;) FX you get BFP soon!!

Rosa your temps LOOK AMAZING HUN! I think this may be it for you!
 



Attached Files:







OPKGREEN.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Andrea! My temps have actually been lower this cycle, but still biphasic, so I guess that's okay. Not sure why they've been so low (with the exception of AF time).

I kind of wish it was CD 18, because we bd'ed on 17, 18, 19 (plus every other day before that). If O was CD 17, i would have had :spermy: from CD 15 and 17, but CD 18 would have 15, 17 AND 18...either way, at least there's plenty of :spermy:, though!!! I hope they found their way...LOL!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

You can't go by temps really just the patterns.....month to month the temps change in our houses and thats the change you can sometimes see on our charts my temps have been VERY low this cycle but I'm not really concerned as my pattern is always the same! FX though hunny those things can live up to 5 days :) so I'm sure you had plenty waiting...me and DH timed this one perfectly because I started spotting and I knew my egg was coming out and soooo we got a fresh load of swimmers up there within 6 hours ;) an so lets PRAY we both caught our eggies LOL


----------



## rosababy

AndreaFlorida said:


> You can't go by temps really just the patterns.....month to month the temps change in our houses and thats the change you can sometimes see on our charts my temps have been VERY low this cycle but I'm not really concerned as my pattern is always the same! FX though hunny those things can live up to 5 days :) so I'm sure you had plenty waiting...me and DH timed this one perfectly because I started spotting and I knew my egg was coming out and soooo we got a fresh load of swimmers up there within 6 hours ;) an so lets PRAY we both caught our eggies LOL

Yayy for waiting :spermy:!!! LOL! I really hope we both catch our eggys this month! You're right about the temps. I have to remember to just look at the patterns they make.


----------



## loveinbinary

From what I've been reading checking your cervix for signs of pregnancy is pretty much a waste. It's supposed to be high and closed but when it happens varies from person to person. For some it doesn't happen till well into the first trimester after they've already confirmed (probably several times lol) that they are in fact pregnant. I stopped checking my cervix after my scan when the doctor told me my cervix looked inflamed. I've checked it twice since then and to me it feels really soft, high and surprisingly open enough for a fingertip, but my doctor didn't seem concerned so I'm not going to give myself an ulcer worrying about it. If you didn't get a faint positive till a week late with your loss, then perhaps you are one of the girls who just has slower production of hcg?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm completely confused....one brand of OPK's are getting LIGHTER while the other brand are getting DARKER??? WHY?


----------



## EJW147

Maybe I also didnt test any earlier then a week late though so I dunno, then I wasn't obsessing with TCC lol, one day I was like "oh my period isn't here" I decided to wait since it felt like she was coming, i had the same wet feeling but can't remember if it was all the time or not like this time. anyways, thanks again for the replies :) Hopefully I will update soon, either way!


----------



## ready4baby

EJW, I still think you have a great chance this cycle! The CM is definitely a sign for me...

And Rosa, it only takes one sperm ;) Don't worry!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm confused an here is the picture!

And well no more BD because I just totally screwed up my knee by running to get the phone an my socks wanted to keep sliding and sooooo down I went right on my knee :( OUCH!:cry:

One opk is getting DARKER and the other is fading away to nothing Hmph!

I dipped two green at once at 10 am this morning to see what would happen and if its accurate lol
 



Attached Files:







OPKsnowweird.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MommyV

Rosa- I'm sure you'll be fine either way seems like you got lots of bd in and ff isn't always exactly right in predicting o date I guess you'll know for sure in another week or so


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats Kiki and Ready!! Maybe I should move to your town... and then i'd have baby? 

Kiki- can Maca be taken with EPO and vit B complex? Im afraid to ditch them but havent seen any improvement with them at all. I'd like to try Maca cuz its natural and I believe I have progesterone or estrogen imbalances. 

AF came like a week or something late for me this month...unless I just never ovulated when I thought I did since I didnt get the positive OPK and then could have missed it a week later.....we didnt continue BDing...Whatever, my cycle was longer this month and was way more painful. I actually considered it to be an early MC possibly but because I didnt have the positive HPT excused that thought. I do think maybe it was so heavy and bright red because I began baby aspirin this month to strengthen my uterin lining and I hope it caused a nice shedding. 

Andrea- thats so fricken weird and frustrating. I take those IC's and seems like they are shit, now that ou are experimenting. What is the MIU on both tests? 

Good luck ROSA and EJ I hope you get bfps! 

Love- glad to see you are still doing well and moving right along! 

Dee- Im sorry that sucks:( I have been there....have you let it run a natural course or did you have D&C? I hope you are doing well and recovering well.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have no clue what the MUI on those are....no clue!

I Pee'd on an HPT yesterday for fun an threw it out....and well dug it out today an oh well I know its not real but LOVE EVAPS isn't it fun to POAS :) haha:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







ITSPINK.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Swepakepa3

Ready - CONGRATS on your :bfp:

Brandy - did i read something that you crotchet? and have a site?


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats kiki!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well... Ithink I'm ovulating or close to it.. Had ewcm last night. Thank the lord! I don't even care if I catch the eggy.. Just want my cycles to get back on track!


----------



## Swepakepa3

What happened to this thread? seems to be dead around here.


----------



## loveinbinary

I know, it's rather sad. I'm not ready to move in yet.


----------



## ready4baby

Congrats, Mrs! Get to it!! Grab your hunny and make it happen ;) I was so worn out by the time I finally O'd (cd36 i think) that I didn't even care any more! But, heh, that seemed to work out here...

Poas again this morning and got a darker line--so excited! Ultrasound on the 21st; yay! Come on girls, :dust: to you all...


----------



## rosababy

Swepakepa3 said:


> What happened to this thread? seems to be dead around here.

I was just thinking that! Remember the days when we'd sign on and have like 5 pages to catch up on?! Let's bring that back, ladies!!

So, I'm about 3 or 4 dpo now (not exactly sure, since I don't completely agree with FF...), and I'm feeling little crampy twinges, which also happened last cycle. I am ignoring them. I had so many pregnancy symptoms last cycle, I was CONVINCED that I was pregnant. Even my dh was convinced! I was even thinking of cool ways to tell my family at Christmas...I almost went out and bought presents like a bib that says I love my grandma and I love my uncle, things like that. And then :witch: came and I was completely devastated. So, like I said, I am completely not even thinking about symptoms. I feel something, but am already calculating when my next fertile period is, and making sure we'll be home and available to bd. 

How is everyone this evening?!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ready thats how I feel right now although I'm pretty sure I've already ovulated.....I normally do on CD 12 soooo I'm thinking so I put in a fake temp for tomorrow an it says I already O'd :) lets pray it stays that way LOL....I'm too tired we may BD tonight I duno...I'm just toooooo tired and gotta be at work early in the morning :( its gonna be rough......COME ON GIRLS LETS GET OUR SPIRIT back in here :) MUAHHHHHH!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ok ladies.. Let's be post hoes again! I haven't had much to talk about, with having long cycles.. A hubby with an obviously low sex drive.. It's making me weary. 

I can wait and wait for o to happen.. And when it's here.. It doesn't really matter because he's never in the mood when it's important. I think it's the cold. Which base on the book I'm reading.. Pretty common in men.

I started reading this boom called "sex tonight" by Anne hooper. It's giving me tips on how to keep your hunny wanting sex all the time.. Sometimes I feel like he's not attracted to me like he used to be.

Idk it'll change hopefully. I've been pretending I'm not interested as much.. So maybe he'll initiate it. 

On to cm.. Since I've been a lazy bum with my temps.. I'm just going off cm.. Ewcm last night.. In abundance.. Today dryer.. But still ew. Cp- high and mid.. Haven't noticed show yet.. Hoping I can maybe catch it still. 

But we seriously only bd once a week or week and a half. Kinda sad.. Especially when I've mAde it my career helping people whose sex life is diminishing.. I seem to great with them.. But can't make a damn difference in my own life :( lol Possibly need a career change


----------



## MommyV

Hi ladies,

I wasn't sure if I had o'd or not thought I had about 10 days ago but after a week on Maca just yesterday had tons of ewcm which never happens and then a temp drop today so I expect to o today CD31 hopefully if we don't catch the eggy this month then taking the Maca next month will move up my o date


----------



## EJW147

Hello ladies, so AF got me this morning I knew it was coming so I'm not too upset, glad she finally showed up and I can move on the next cycle! I think I might chart this cycle and I never have before so if anyone can give me any advice that would be awesome. I know I need to set up a FF and I plan on doing that later. This might sound dumb but when your temp is the lowest it could mean O?? lol See ladies, I need help!! :) I need to take a peak at some of yours to get a better idea. 

Kiki- Hope the maca helps me this cycle as much as it did for you! Thank you again for mentioning it to me! 

Love- Didn't you say that you cycle before you BFP, AF was late?!? I'm just don't want to get all worried that something is wrong with me since AF was late. I am getting my annual pap done soon so I am going to be asking my doc alot of questions! lol 

Hope everyone is having an AWESOME weekend! :)


----------



## rosababy

Hey, ladies. I'm dpo something (4 or 5), but I'm wondering a few things: 
1) I'm having some weird crampy feelings. What could these cramps mean at this point of my luteal phase? I had them last cycle, too, but never before that. I'm mostly ignoring them, because last cycle I had tons of symptoms (I know I've said this a million times) and AF still came. But seriously, what do you think they are? Why does one have cramps at this point in the cycle? 

2) Last cycle, I had huge amounts of ewcm, but this cycle only one day of a little bit of ewcm. The difference is I drank a lot of green tea in the first 2 weeks of my cycle (can't remember what that part is called), and had no alcohol. This cycle, I had less green tea (although, still had some) and drank a few of the nights. So my question is, what do you all do to increase the ewcm? What works? I'm hearing that Maca might give some people more ewcm. My dh and I have decided that if we're not pregnant this cycle, we'll both do Maca next cycle and see what happens. 

Mrs., I'm so sorry to hear about your dh's lack of sex drive. That must be frustrating. Being a "sexpert" :haha: I'm sure you've tried many things...what about Maca for him? I've heard it increases your mojo, for men and women. Something to think about.

EJW, sorry AF got you, but you sound like you have a great attitude! Better than how I usually react, that's for sure! I'm not sure if your lowest temp means O, but I'm pretty sure that's not what it means. Some women have a little dip the day they O, but not necessarily. Really, the only thing temping does is confirm that you O. It can also show you if you have other problems, like if you have really low temps, or really high temps, it can mean something. I'm not a doctor, so I'm not sure what those things are, but I want to say a thyroid problem, maybe? It can also show you if you have a progesterone problem, among other things. When you sign up for FF, it will explain everything you want to know about temping. They're very helpful. I read "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" by Toni W., and she does a great job explaining it, too. If you can, try to take your temp at the same time every morning. I even set my alarm clock for weekends, too, take my temp, and go back to sleep.


----------



## ready4baby

EJW, I'm so sorry about AF :hugs: It sounds like you have a great attitude about it. I can't recommend charting enough...it can save you so much grief on a "late AF". If you chart, you know exactly when you O'd and how many dpo you are, and then you can be confident about when to test ;) Use a basal thermometer and FF will tell you when you O'd, but look for a low temp followed by a temp rise... So much luck to you for this cycle! Oh, and I second the vote for "taking charge of your fertility"--great book!

Mrs, I hope your new book gives you some great ideas! Did your DH have a higher sex drive in the past? If so, maybe you can recreate some of those moments and memories? Have you guys watched porn or anything together? Not to be crude, but that is kinda a fast track to getting blood flowing for guys... ;) Gotta get some BD in today it sounds like--good luck!

rosa, i'm not sure what the cramping could mean so early after O...although implantation is possible that early. Your body is going through lots of changes in preparation for pregnancy, whether we end up that way or not in a given cycle. FX for you!


----------



## Deethehippy

I'll be back her soon ladies! - i want to have a normal AF after my miscarriage and then we are back to some serious BDing LOL 
I will keep popping back for a read though


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Heylo.. Happy to say we bd'd all night into oblivion lol. Some techniques I read up on proved to be quite helpful. 

Yea it is frustrating with the knowledge I have.. He's a stubborn thing.. So if it's not his idea.. Then.. Lol but last night was great.. I suggest the read to anyone! 

Ejw sorry to hear about af! I might try the maca as well. Gnc? $22? I'm in. :) 

Hi dee glad ur getting back in the game. 

Rosa! We used to be onthe same cycle day! :( si glad ur dpo.. My temp wasn't as high as I like it today.. 97.4 I'm going to look back and see if that's a normal post o temp.. 

No bd today if I missed it.. Dh has Togo back to work.. But mon ad tues.. I need to think of something creative. 

Love, Kiki, ready, anyone seen kylar? How's everyones beans coming?


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., I'm CD22, so we're still close. When do you think you O'ed? When will you be testing? I'm going to try to wait until AF is due, which would be january 19th. I'm going down to Florida next week, though, to visit family, and I'm hoping time flies!


----------



## tamd76

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with geographic tongue? I notice that my tongue has a red patch on it yesterday. I also have an awful taste in my mouth, like i need to brush my teeth (but don't). Not sure if it is the multivitamins I am taking or pregnancy symptoms. I am 11dpo and also having heaps of creamy/wet cm (sorry tmi), I am breastfeeding my 1yo (1 tomorrow) and it occasionally hurts (but not sure if it may be just because he is biting me or sensitive), occasionally dizzy (but it is summer here in Australia), I am pretty sure I ovulated on CD12 and my cycle is usually 25/26 days and had sex 2 days either side of ovulation. What r my chances of BFP?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rosa.. I'm pretty sure yest..today or Tom.. I have not been faithful with temping so hard to tell.. But going off the cramps.. I think may e my little egg burst out last night around 9 or so when I was working.. I only think this because I had a huge cramp that ram through my stomach to (sry) my bum.. And it felt like a cramp/pain/ and bm coming at once.. I had to bear down through it. Only lasted a few moments. Then I could continue walking. But 5 hours later we bd'd and it's been about a week ao I know he's full of good swimmers.. 

Tam- your chances are good as long as you bd within your fertile period.. If u bd on the day u o.. Your chances are still only 20%.. So the farther away from o the days are..the lower your chances are 
Last cycle we could only get bd in 2 days before o.. Didn't happen for us.. But a woman on another thread said she did the same as me and got her bfp! So amythings possible
In ur situation.. It really depends in how much fertile cm u have so his spermies can survive the 2 days before your egg comes in to play. And also how good in quality his sperms are :) fingers x'd for you!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rosa.. I have a 12/13 day luteal phase so if I did o yest or today I'd be testing pretty close to when u are on 20 or 21!! 

Gayle predicts that I'll get my bfp in Jan from a cycle that started in december so hopefully this is it!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls just a little update on me I'm sick as can be with nausea....its awful and well we BD last night :cry: and I've not stopped hurting since I think we "broke" something....I go to the dr. on Wed. so I'm sure I'll be asking her what "broke" LOL....It hurts to walk sometimes....weird...I know TMI :( but I duno what to do for it but rest....LOL


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Did u hit ur cervix too hard?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno is that possible? I assume it is right? I have no clue....its MUCH better today so thats a good thing :) just praying its good for when I get the huge speculum on Wednesday LOL....have my FS appt. then! 2 more days can you believe I started at 16 days til my appt. and now we are down to 2 YAY time is flying by and its keeping my mind off the whole 4dpo that I am :) wooohooooo :) I told DH no more sex for a while though I'm HURT lol hes like GOOD I needed a break haha....I was wearing him out :D lol


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Hey girls haven't been on for a while just finished catching up

Congrats on the bfps and sorry for those that af got

I'm sure me and dh completely missed my fertial window.... I was suppose to o on the 7 and we bd on new years eve then not again til last night.... My best friends s.o. left him so he has been at my house and calling me constantly bawling his eyes out for the past week which has not put me in the mood at all....

But the thing is I don't think I o.... I normally get really "frisky" around o and I was really dry (not that I make much cm anyway) but nothing I don't know if it was the stress from my best friend or traveling our what but I don't think I'm gonna o this month.....

Well good luck and :dust: to all


----------



## nypage1981

I am trying to buy Maca from Amazon right now and there are so many choices what do I look for? 

Im going to New York this weekend with OH because he has to go for work and would be gone very close to my fertile time and we didnt want to miss it. I am leaving a day earlier than him so that still may be our ovulation night but will at least be with him a few days prior to ovulation. How lame is that, going all the way to New York while he works just to be with him during ovulation! I'd say that I deserve a big ovulation because of my dedication! I am even leaving my lovely daughter but cant stand the thought of missing an entire month because he is gone for the whole fertile time! Haha.


----------



## ready4baby

Hey Mrs! I have not heard from Kylar; I'm going to send that girl a note! My bean is growing well as far as I know and not causing me any trouble! Other than my temp being up & feeling warm (like I always do after O), I would not have a clue! My ultrasound is on the 21st & I'm hoping all goes well until then and we can see the heartbeat... [-o&lt;

Please pray for kiki...she could use some support.


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies, I'm sorry to be missing for so long. Unfortunately my spotting continued this weekend, and turned into full on heavy bleeding with clots and bad cramps over night last night. 

Thank you for all your support and encouragement. I will be rejoining you ladies as soon as I can. 

Thinking of you all and wishing the best for each and every one of you. This isn't goodbye.. It's just see you later. xx

Thank you so much Ready.. xoxo


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awwww you girls are bringing tears to my eyes :( I'll be praying for everyone :( seems a lot of bad is happening :( an I feel so out of place.....I haven't had a loss I can't even get pregnant but I couldn't imagine getting pregnant after so long and losing my baby :( I am sooooo sorry :(


----------



## BrandysBabies

Sorry, I have been away. Internet issues!

Kiki, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. If you need to talk you can PM me any time. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Awww sorry Kiki- i know how you feel ive been there too. My MC is actually what brought me to this site over a year ago because i was desperately searching the internet for some peace of mind and support. I hope you are doing ok. I believe it was you who has been pushing the maca root and I was just going to buy some....does your doctor think its got anything to do with it or not related at all?


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you so much ladies. 

Ny- It's not the maca. If anything the maca is what helped me conceive. My hormones were out of balance before taking it. It's just me.. Whenever I ovulate again, I will have my progesterone checked. We are thinking it's that.


----------



## rosababy

Oh my gosh, Kiki. I'm so sorry for your loss. We're here for you, girl. :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

So sorry for your loss Kiki! That is terrible, i feel so bad . Prayers with you hun


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Rosa.. I'm pretty sure yest..today or Tom.. I have not been faithful with temping so hard to tell.. But going off the cramps.. I think may e my little egg burst out last night around 9 or so when I was working.. I only think this because I had a huge cramp that ram through my stomach to (sry) my bum.. And it felt like a cramp/pain/ and bm coming at once.. I had to bear down through it. Only lasted a few moments. Then I could continue walking. But 5 hours later we bd'd and it's been about a week ao I know he's full of good swimmers..
> 
> Tam- your chances are good as long as you bd within your fertile period.. If u bd on the day u o.. Your chances are still only 20%.. So the farther away from o the days are..the lower your chances are
> Last cycle we could only get bd in 2 days before o.. Didn't happen for us.. But a woman on another thread said she did the same as me and got her bfp! So amythings possible
> In ur situation.. It really depends in how much fertile cm u have so his spermies can survive the 2 days before your egg comes in to play. And also how good in quality his sperms are :) fingers x'd for you!

Im here, sorry! I miss you guys, its just I dont get on as often, I always feel like crap, so when i get on this thread to check on you, i feel so lost and out of place i dont know what's going on anymore, so ive been quiet lately! I had an awful stomach bug this weekend, oh it was horrrrrrrible! I got a fetal doppler and listen to the heartbeat almost every night, its such a relief!


----------



## EJW147

kiki- I'm so sorry for your loss. Like alot of others, my mc brought me to this site and the support helped so much. We are all here for you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Kiki I'm so sorry darling and can't wait til your back up and running when your ready to of course :hugs: :hug:

Kylarsmom---we sure miss you bunches :) an I hope an pray your feeling much better soon! :) :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi kylar! Sorry ur not feeling good at all.. Ur baby is gonna be a feisty one.. I can already tell.. I gave my mom lots of trouble when she was pregnant with me.. And came out breach.. So she claims I've always been a stinker.. Tothisday. 

Kiki! I am praying for you! I'm so sorry for your loss! Get better and u know I'll still be here when u get back! 

O confirmed today.. Temp is back up to post o temps.. This Koenig 97.9 yest 97.4 before then.. I know it had to be lower so pinpointing o is difficult.. But I'm positive it was right after we bd'd.. Because we bd'd at like 4 am and the next morning.. I woke up with pink tinged cm.. So hopefully hopefully hopefully it works. 

I can definitely tell the difference in ewcm drinking green tea from not drinking it.. Last cycle it was so much.. This cycle is was barely noticeable! 
I'm just praying for a little bit of luck on my side! Just once! 

Ny- I hope ur o day waits a little so u'll be safe and sound with hubby bd'ing when it happens!


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom, sorry to hear that you're not feeling well. :hugs: Just remember your little bean needs all of your nutrients!!

mrs., glad to hear you finally O'ed and that you may have timed it perfectly! FX for you, hun! I also found that green tea helped. Last cycle, I had a glass of it every night of the cycle (and no alcohol, btw), and had TONS of ewcm, and this cycle, I didn't have as much green tea, and drank wine a few nights. Made a huge difference.


----------



## rosababy

So, I went to the doctor today (my gp), just for an annual physical/pap, but ended up not doing a pap, because I'm in the middle of my luteal phase. I told her I'm sure implantation has not occurred yet, and I'm worried that opening the cervix and rooting around in there might make the little guy not implant...who knows. It was just a concern of mine, and she said normally it should be fine, but she didn't want to do anything to chance conception. She said I might as well get my next vaginal exam with an ob-gyn, and gave me a number of some good docs. Then, I had blood drawn and she's testing all of my hormones. I am so happy! I know it's just a little part of the puzzle, but at least SOMETHING is being done! I should know in 5-7 days...progesterone, testosterone, estrogen, LH, etc. All of the good stuff. Hopefully they'll all come back nice and normal. She made me feel so good, and hopeful, and I'm so happy that she did something to help. She also said that usually, major infertility problems are because of women's troubles. Meaning people that need iui, ivf, etc. I mentioned sperm analysis, and she said that's an easy and quick thing to fix, so if it IS my dh's sperm, it won't be a problem at all. THAT made me feel better, too. 

How is everyone doing? It's quiet today...:shrug:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rosa, im so happy you got some answers today! 

I'm 2 or 3 dpo, so 10 days till testing!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My appt. is tomorrow....I'll update when I know anything....for today I did some OPK's an a test for fun...here is the pic! Thanks for all the updates :) I love to hear from you girls :) :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







TESTS5DPO.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Swepakepa3

:witch: got me again..... Dh and I are getting pretty depressed and i don't know what else to do... I called another doctor today to make an appointment regarding infertility treatment but no one answered in the scheduling department..... 

Kiki: sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey what month are you on TTC? I'm on 9 and getting pretty :( helpless but I'm having mensus problems so they gave me an appt. for the fertility specialist! I go tomorrow.....I sure hope you get an appt. soon hun :( its hard not knowing :(


----------



## rosababy

Swepakepa3 said:


> :witch: got me again..... Dh and I are getting pretty depressed and i don't know what else to do... I called another doctor today to make an appointment regarding infertility treatment but no one answered in the scheduling department.....
> 
> Kiki: sorry for your loss :hugs:

I'm so sorry. :hugs:How long have you been ttc? Keep calling the doctor! Get that appointment! This whole process sure can suck, huh? :nope:


----------



## Swepakepa3

we have been TTC for about 18 months... I've gone through all the testing... sperm analysis, hormone testing, ultrasounds, HSO's and nothing so i was thinking of call a local infetility clinic to look into treatment options, thats who i need to try calling back


----------



## AndreaFlorida

awww I'll be praying for you darling :( thats rough :( 18 months is a LONG TIME...you definitely need to get answers soon I couldn't imagine how you feel :(


----------



## rosababy

18?! I'm so sorry...that's a long time. Why won't the doctors do fertility testing on you? March your butt into their office and say listen here! Give me an appointment! :haha:


----------



## Swepakepa3

I have done all the fertility testing everything has come back normal, he said the next step was surgery to look at my ovaries and other anatomy and that most infertility clinics would want that done before starting any sort of treatment....

however 2 years ago i had an awful experience with a surgery...nearly died and could have possibly resulted in excess scar tissue that maybe the problem so I'm extremely scared to have any more surgeries....

So i am going to try to call the infertility clinic again and see if they will do any treatment without the surgery.

My other problem is, my health insurance only covers testing and not treatment so in order to get any treatment it will have to be out of out pocket which can be $$


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh swepa- I wish you luck with gettingyour tests done. It's not cheap. Nothin is anymore.. :dust: 

What cd is everyone on..?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm 5 dpo just waiting :( Going to the doctor tomorrow for my "issues"


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies i havnt been in here in awhile whats going on with every1...any good news so far? f

asfm-im 7dpo today trying not to keep track of it much so its alot easier to wait untill AF is missed before i test. the problem is i think im out this month because we didnt BD the day of O, only 2 days before so i dont think we got the egg.buuuuuut if we catch it within the next few months we will have a holiday baby and would be awsome


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I wish I could wave my wand and have testing day get here.. 

I messed around with my chart to make o the day I believe it was, since I went a week prior without temping. So I'm either 3-4 dpo yay stinking 40 days in the making almost! I hate pcos.

Speaking of... I have a patch of cystic acne on my jaw bone.. That doesn't feel/look nice at all. :( my pal is coming up soon so I'm really looking forward to talking to my ob about this


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Spoiler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SchZAuGI22s
If pregnant this wont happen....if AF comes this is what will happen I'm scared SHITLESS....everything was great at my FS appt. the ultrasound looked perfect she did lots of blood work an a PAP so duno how that turned out just yet...she said if the biopsy shows nothing then she will do a laproscopy just thought I'd update I'm kind of in limbo she refused to do the biopsy today because she had a feeling I could be pregnant by looking at the difference in my chart this month than any other month....she also said that I ovulated and it was from the left fallopian tube :) thats pretty cool...lets PRAY I don't have to have this it looks so painful an I duno if I could handle no sex for 14 days LOL that means next month there is definitely NO BABY!


----------



## rosababy

Andrea, I'm afraid to watch the video!! Just looking at the picture makes me scared! Whatever it is, I really hope you don't have to do it! Wow...that is really cool that your dr said she thinks you might be preggo looking at your chart..!!!!! That's WAY cool! Glad everything else went good. :happydance: Let's hope you caught that eggy!! FX hard for you. When do you test?:happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea if you have a weak tummy don't watch it I kind of wish I wouldn't have watched it :( because now I've completely freaked myself out an this will happen in a week if AF doesn't show.....lets pray she doesn't!

I have a FEVER! Ugh oh :O WHY ME?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Good luck Andrea I hope u don't have to have that done. An ur chart pattern is lookin great!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My today chart.....:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







www.fertilityfriend.com.png
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh yay Andrea!!! My friend just called me this morning sick and achy. I told her she can has my extra frer to test! So exciting.. Kind if make me disappointed in myself.. What's wring with my reproductive system!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

What is the procedure called Andrea? Im afraid to watch so just wondering what it was. 

Mrs- theres something wrong with mine too! Im at this for about a year now and nothing. At least my last MC over a year ago was something....now nada. Sigh. 

Goin to New York with my hunny tommorrw. Should be ovulating soon also im CD 13 today. Hope I O while there and we have a romantic baby made in NYC! But, that would mean I ovulate quite early this month so not banking on it. I work overnights during my normal ovulation days and thats heartbreaking:(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Endometrial Biopsy!.....today I got an evap so I'm hopeful I'm pregnant an won't have to have that done!!
 



Attached Files:







Edited1.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 6









Evap7dpo1.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

i hope we all are pregnant lol i'm so done with trying! But hey what else can we do?.... i go to the drs in two weeks.. by then af will or won't have shown up by then... hopefully if it does.. then I won't still be on my period so i can get my pap done. i'm going to have a serious talk with my ob.. and i'm not leaving without some sort of answers/plan!


----------



## wannabamama

hi i want to post and write my symptoms and get your guys opinions.
I am 21 and ttc my 1st i have been trying for over a yr and realized i had bloced tubes and went for surgery 12/20/2010 and they were able to unblock my right tube. My left had too much scarring but they said i can still have kids. i O'ed either on my bday which was dec 30th or new yrs eve. The DH and i had sex once a day for like 4 days 2 days before day of and day after Oing. Since like 3dpo i have had cramping on and off nausea/heartburn and i get really lightheaded at times. i have a new symptom as well. around 7dpo i became itchy and red and sore down there and stopped having sex because i knew it was not right. it is a yeast infection and i have NEVER had one before i have read that it can be a sign of pregnancy and 1 in 4 women who get pregnant have one at some point in the pregnancy. i am supposed ti get AF on the 16th and am waiting to test so any opinions would be great.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sounds hopeful.....FX :) for everyone!!! I took some more tests...I know junky me...here they are girls! The top one on the FR is an OPK...its def. negative too!
 



Attached Files:







NEWEST3.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 11









NEWEST1.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7









NEWEST2.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sma1588

andrea i see the lines i would wait a few days then test and get that dark line.
common ladies lets get those bfps!!!!


asfm- im 9dpo today just noticed that!!!!! so only a few more days untill either AF or bfp. im kinda confused as to whats going on with tons of CM going on. im kinda thinking its getting ready for AF though


----------



## hopeful4bfp

At this point I'm just waiting for af to show up... I'm sure I missed my fertial period completely just want to get the next cycle started....


:dust: and goodluck to everyone


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I was curious to know what percent of babies were planned these days and found this disturbing statistic...

48% of women aged 15-44 have had at least one unplanned pregnancy sometimes in their lives 28% had one or more unplanned births....

That's means 20% were either aborted or miscarried.... That's really sad


----------



## annie00

hey ladies sorry i havent been on in a while i been busy.. How is everyone .. i need yalls help..

Im 7 days before my next period is suppose to start it my metforphin is working right.. which means im at 8 dpo.. at about 6 dpo my nipples would hurt in the shower when the water hit them they like tingled kinda it was weird.. well 7dpo and 8 dpo they hurt like ache my nipples hurt if they scratched are squeezed lightly and if i bounce my boobs up and down they really ache after.. i have caught what i thought was a shooting pain all the way up towards my nipple but it only lasted a sec.. i cramped two days ago to wear i thought i was gonna start but nothing... i had sex 3 days before i ovulated.. and i keep feeling this weird feeling inside my left stomach almost like a pulling sensation but it goes away really fast.. my lower back hurts but not right above my butt its more like where my ovaries are kidneys would be.... i dont have a uti are kidney infection either.. so thats rulled out.. 

im wondering y my breast would be hurting so soon and they ache and my lower back and my nipples .. maybe im gonna start my period sooner than i thought.. i havent had any other signs though... so feel me in on what yall think...



sorry its so long... any more BFPS?


----------



## nypage1981

Annie- could be anything! Its early so you never know but dont think too much into symptoms ive been hurt over and over and over with supposed symptoms so gave that up. 

For instance- I havent even ovulated yet and have all sorts of symptoms that a pregnant lady could have but must chalk it up to getting a cold or something. Our bodies can pretty much feel any of this stuff at any old time of any old month. Its frustrating!


----------



## annie00

ty ny i guess ur right i think im gonna just play pogo to get my mind off of it and stay away from googleing lol ty again boo


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck everyone! Hope to hear some good news soon. Off to New York now and may check in one day but may not so here's some baby dustings!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Hey ladies, sorry it's been so long but I promise I have been keeping a very close eye on all of you. I've just been so busy as of late and haven't had a chance to properly respond. I was planning a 3 day weekend away to visit my grandparents out of state but terrible snowstorms caused me to stay put. Which happened to be a good thing because I had quite the scare last night. Yesterday I was lounging around in bed and enjoying the chance to be lazy for a change while OH was at work. Around 3:30pm I went to the bathroom and found bright red blood when I wiped. More than just spotting but not a super heavy flow, but still enough to turn the water red. I called my OB immediately and spoke to a nurse who told me to head to the ER. OH was due to get off work at 4pm so I called my mom crying while I waited for OH to get home. At 4 he sends me a text saying he's going to be running late and I told him what was going on. I showered because I didn't want to go to the ER dirty and while in the shower I passed a large clot. I stood there holding it and bawling because I was sure it was my baby. OH didn't get home till 5 and I passed another good sized clot before we left for the ER. The wait, thankfully, wasn't very long and we got into a room within the hour. Nurse took several vials of blood and sent me down for a scan. It was the most amazing thing I have ever seen. Little bean was right where it was supposed to me and measured 4 days ahead of my previous scan and had a very strong heartbeat. They couldn't find any reason for the bleed on the scan. All the things they thought it could be seemed to be ruled out. I don't care too much why I was bleeding as long as bubs was still okay. I swear this baby is going to give me a heart attack long before it's born. The best part was they sent me home with a disk of all 78 scan photos, though not all of them are bean. The best one is the 60 frame by frame pictures of it's heart beating that I can scroll through to watch over and over again.

My fingers are tightly crossed for you ladies. I'm dying to see more bfps!
 



Attached Files:







105.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 8









105a.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 5









105b.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 6









105c.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 4









105d.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ready4baby

oh, love, I'm so sorry you had such a scare!! :hugs: You must have been completely terrified! You have a strong and gorgeous looking little one, and I'm so glad all worked out well!!

I thought of you yesterday actually...I was having an achy belly...didn't you say that your stomach hurt like you had done a ton of situps? I had the sore feeling like that, or like I had just thrown up a bunch! How strange; I guess it's normal? So glad you are doing okay!


----------



## rosababy

Oh my gosh, Love, what a scare! I'm so sorry you had to go through that! It would have terrified me, too!

As for me, AF is due on Tuesday, and I'm starting to get some AF cramps. Right on time. :nope: All cycle, I've been telling myself I don't think this is our month, even though we timed it perfectly again. Really, I was just trying to not get my hopes up. However, next week I'll get the results from my blood tests back, and I'll see if anything is wrong with me. Plus, my dh will get a sperm analysis, so we can start crossing things off of the what-the-hell-is-wrong-with-us list.


----------



## annie00

hey ladies how do u tell if boobs are swollen.. they look bigger on the sides but im not ure does anyone no a trick to tell...


----------



## Swepakepa3

andrea - excellent video! i'm in the medical field so i find stuff like that so interesting!!! I have a feeling thats semi what they do during the HSO procedure expect they inject dye and make sure it goes into the tubes!!

Good luck, hope you don't have to have that done!


----------



## Kylarsmom

So glad that everything is ok Loveinbinary!! I would of freaked too!! Bean looks beautiful!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I still get that feeling from time to time. If only my abs could reflect the workout they feel like they are getting lol. I'm pretty sure it's normal, everything stretching out and what not. I'm 100% certain this baby is going to be a handful. Only 10+5 and already scaring the life out of me. When are you due for your first scan?

Rosa- at least you are taking steps in the right direction and working towards finding out why it isn't happening. Though you aren't out till af show. I've got my fingers crossed that you have a bfp to show that doctor!

Kylarsmom- In a way I'm kind of glad it happened just because I got to see bean sooner than I had expected. Can't see him/her enough. Do you have your 12 scan set up yet?


----------



## annie00

anyone about the breast being swollen? how do u no ?


----------



## ready4baby

Hey love, my scan is this thursday when I am...5+5. I actually have no idea when & how many scans are usually done, but this is when my doc wanted to take a peek. Because of the spotting I am having, it will be a full diagnostic scan, not just a peek. Hoping for the best & even that a heartbeat might be seen so early! FX

annie, I really don't know that there is a "way" to tell that. Everyone is different; see how your clothes feel and how tender you are.


----------



## annie00

they are tender like they ache and throbb they look bigger to me but im not sure.. they hurt if i lay on them as well.. my nipples are sensitive i like them pinched really hard during sex but they hurt to bad to pinch.. so i dunno my lower back hurts but it hurts like where my ovaries would be i dont know where its suppose to hurt if i am preg..


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Annie- the best advise I can give you is to ignore all the 'symptoms'.... The only symptom that you should pay attention to is a positive test.. I've had every symptom in the book and was always gutted when af arrived.... Try not to concentrated to much on them, it makes when af arrives a little easier when you don't have your hopes up to far


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- it's great that you are getting in for a scan so early. It never gets old seeing little beanie. I wouldn't be concerned if you don't see a heartbeat that soon as you may not be exactly 5+5, it all depends on when you implanted and how fast the baby starts growing. Early scans aren't always as accurate. I got pushed back a week and a day at my first scan but yesterday I dated only 4 days behind my lmp. At 7 weeks bean measured 5+6 and had a heartbeat. Hopefully you'll get to see it but don't worry if it may be a bit early. 

Annie- honestly, symptoms are the worst indicators out there. The month before my bfp I would have bet everything I own that I was pregnant and I even ended up being 2 weeks late. Absolutely heartbroken when af finally showed. This cycle I was jus so sure af was going to get me and didn't really have any worthy symptoms. The more you symptom spot the more symptoms there seem to be and it really sucks. When is af due?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi girls,

Love SO GLAD everything is ok! 

I hope everyones up owing drs appts come out with good results! 

I am about 7 dpo.. Sitting at the comp today and my nips just got tender instantly! So Annie I know how u feel.. P.s past two days I've had a cramp that last a few seconds but happened once on Thursday night and twice yest morning.. Very small cramp.. Wishful thinking I'd say to call it a poke feeling ;)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Up owning= else's lol


----------



## annie00

thank yall ladies im sure yall are right.. i will stop.. im due to start my period on the 21 that will be 28 days if my metforphin is working ... tonight though i noticed a brown spot after i peed. so i dunno if im gonna start sooner are what but i will let u no wtf is going on .. lol.... 

i hope i dont start today i hope i make it to 28 days just to no my body is correct again.. :)


----------



## loveinbinary

If you think you may be pregnant then pick up a box of frer and start testing in a couple days. You would know your body much better than we could tell you. Some people just know when they've gotten lucky and hopefully you are one of those people. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## annie00

ty love... my nipples are really dry and itchy . what causes that? thanks ladies


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Could be weather and hormones mixed. .. Or... A bfp on the making!! What dpo are u again?


----------



## annie00

9 dpo.. like if my shirt is resting on them wit no bra on. i can literally feel the shirt against my nipple like thats how sensitive they are.. lol... this could turn into a good thing in the bed roo... jj :)


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies went out to eat this morning with dh and when got back had to take bra off bc breast hurting so bad.. im cramping right now feels like af cramps so we shall see.. i really feel pregnant.. my boobs never have hurt like this but dont wanna get hopes up


----------



## sma1588

:cloud9:good morning ladies, i know i havnt been on in awhile but i just wanted to share with you all that i believe i got my BFP this morning. every1 has told me its + but its hard to believe so here are the pics........my boobs were so ichy and dry i couldnt stop iching i made them all scratchy and ya...:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







0116110906.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2









0116110937.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Omg I see I line I see two lines!!!! Congratulations sma! How long had u been trying for again?


----------



## ready4baby

Congrats sma!!!!


----------



## sma1588

1 yr ntnp and 1 yr ttc so all togather 2 years...im going to keep testing if i have any more test then go to the doc


----------



## annie00

congradulations boo... yall scroll up and read my post please.... ty


----------



## loveinbinary

Sma- woot!! Looks like the beginning of a bfp to me!!! This is so exciting. Congrats!!!


----------



## sma1588

i still dont believe it!!!! i still havnt told OH because it hasnt sunk in with me enough yet


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well normally my temps start dropping in a few days.. So far mine are still climbing.. We shall see! I have had af type cramps past 2-3 days .. Kind of normal based in past notes... Here's to hoping!


----------



## MommyV

Shanna- I'm so happy for you. That clomid really worked well. GL and I hope that you have a wonderful healthy and uneventful pregnancy


----------



## annie00

someone please help me out scroll up and read my last to post... ty :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Sma- I would definitely pick up some frer and test again in the morning. I am willingto bet you get a clear bfp tomorrow. 

Mrs- sounds like a good sign if your temps haven't dropped and are actually going up. Fingers crossed that this is the beginning of your bfp!! When do you think you'll test?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

annie you havent asked a question or wrote anything new... youve said in your last several post that your breast and nipple are sensitive and that you are symptom spotting... several of us have told you that symptom spotting isnt the best thing to do and you should try to stay away from it.. im not sure what else you want for us to help you with.... if you have any more questions id be happy to help with what i can but you cant keep posting the same stuff and expect us to respond differently....

i wish you the best and have been praying that this is your bfp... im sending lots of :dust: your way 

congrats sma you definatly deserve that bfp im praying for a sticky H&H 9 months


----------



## annie00

thank u hopeful.... im sorry just really bitchy lately lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love- I'm going to wait till af is late this time.. So another week and shed be late in about 8 dpo now.. So if temp drops.. I know she's coming.. If not.. Then day after af is due I'll test.. I believe I occurred last sat night into sun and we bd'd at 4am sun morning and I just fell asleep afterward so I'm hoping the once was enough! 

Annie- I symptom spot too.. And truth be told pg symbols are so much like af symptoms that it's decieving alot of women say that the month they actually conceived they had little to no symptoms or less than when they were symptom spotting


----------



## annie00

well im not worried about the spotting im just concerned about my boobs they hurt OMG so bad .... im miserable.. i thought maybe it could be either folic acid are metforphin causing the breast pain but it isnt...


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea I have no idea. My NBA are sore swollen and heavy, but I'm due to start ad within the next week so I'm pushing it off on that.. (will maybe keep me sane for next week) I have ob appt in two weeks so hopefully... I'll be pg by the. And go in to confirm with bloods.. Wishfulthinking.. But it's all we have!


----------



## annie00

yea ur right.... mine are heavy they just ache and shooting pains and nipples are senstive i think im 10 are 9 dpo... so im not sure... we shall see


----------



## AndreaFlorida

SMA---Congrats :) very very happy for you darling :) 

AFM---Depressed :( and waiting for AF because my hip pain is here and that is signal AF is on her way! :( I'll test tomorrow morning which is my little guys 2nd birthday :( I'm definitely 100% sure Im not pregnant though :( Going to the dr. in a week to have my biopsy done I suppose....then no sex for the whole fertile period....so no chance of a baby :( depressed....YES I THINK SO.......sooo onto month 11 :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Andrea how'd ur test go?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Well, I talked a big game at the beginning of this cycle! Lol! But when it came down to it, I got side tracked. I didn't temp, or do OPK's, or even buy Preseed. BUT we BDed ALOT this month! Lol! And unlike the last two months, I was super(TMI) juicy while BDing! So hopefully we did it! We will be BDing tonight and the next couple of days just to make sure we get our timing right.


----------



## annie00

im so sorry andrea... i hope everything goes ok.. ur in my prays..

well this morning i woke up an my breast are kinda sore but not like they were last week they were killing me last week and tday they are just noticable.. so i guess im outt.... :(


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- sometimes once is all it takes. I've heard plenty of people say they took a month of and bd only once and got a bfp. I'm very hopeful for you, you definitely deserve a bfp. Fingers tightly crossed. 

Annie- it's understandable that you are bitchy. We all get that way while ttc. It just gets so frustrating. The only thing you can do is just wait it out. Seems all we do is wait. Wait to ov, wait to test, reapeat that several times, wait for scan, wait for another scan, wait for gender scan, wait wait wait. Drives me up a wall for sure. Just try to relax, I know it's easier said than done. 

Andrea- well if you don't get your bfp this cycle and have to go for your biopsy, you could try inseminating. No sex, have him do his business and then use a seringe. Not the most ideal or romantic way to conceive but it would still allow you to take advantage of your fertile window without disobeying doctors orders.


----------



## annie00

love- u are so right.. lol.. i thought for sure i was prego bc my boobs were hurting so bad but not they just a lil sore.. damn i been playin pogo to get my mind off it it.. bc my chances are slim anyways...


----------



## nypage1981

Love- glad everythings good and now you can relax because you've seen the baby and it looks good! Probably just a bleed around the baby which can be fine. 

Sma- congrats! What did you do to finally get preg after a year? I need advice. 

Sick of TTC so bad. Been over a year and I know we are capable but its just not happening. I am not tracking anything this month. Im CD 16 or CD17 and no sign of ovulation really so dont know if its happening this month or not. Was hoping for a couple days ago since tommorrow I leave new york and go back to minneapolis and my OH stays here in NY so we wont get to BD now for a few days after tonight. Sucks.


----------



## annie00

AWE NY im so sorry maybe u are gonna ovulate tonight and everything works out fine for u .. i hope u get ur bfp


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Annie- I was hoping my B vits would bring ovulation forward like they claim to do, but yea, of course they havent! I suppose since we've DTD a lot some swimmers could maaaaybe stay up there for if I ovulate while he's gone, but you know that never really brings me too much hope! When are you due for AF?


----------



## annie00

the 20th.. i bd three days before O i just hope they stayed there while the egg dropped lol... i am on metforphin and this will be my first period while on it... i thought maybe the metforphin might have something to do with my boobs hurting but i googled it and nothing came up so i dont know what to think anymore.. i ask dh if they look bigger he says no lol whats new.. i no they have never felt like this usually before af if i poke em they hurt but they hurt all the time even if my lil dog brushes agaisnt them.. but since that is my only sign im just gonna say im out so i dont get my hopes up..


----------



## annie00

what is discharge suppose to be like before period.. Mine is creamy and white i dont recall all my other periods what kind of CM i had?? any idea?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Annie that's where I was last month! We only bd'd 2 days before o I was praying we got it.. I hope ur eggies are better than mine were! 

Love- thank you! I need to catch up to u woman! 

Brandi!- GET IT ON!! woot woot! I'm hooky so bad this is our month.. 

Remember: gayle predicted a bfp in January from a cycle that started in dec.. My last period started on dec 7, and finally 43 days later.. Im less than a week from testing/af.

Ok so here's whTs going on with me:

I'm 8-9 dpo.. Symptoms so far.. Sore boobs and past 4 days felt like af is going to start.. Bbs ha e steadily been getting more sore.. But that's common for af. 

I just went potty, I've been wearing a liner in case she happens to show early, well.. I have some brownish discharge on the liner (sry tmi, but we've talked about way worse girls :) 

Not blood at all.. When I wiped nothing.. Just was on my liner.. Here's to hoping.. Af cramps have steadily gotten more prominent over the past few days. Kind of feels like I always have a bm coming. Definitely not throwing my money in this guitar case.. But it would be soo nice if this could just be it!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Annie- past few days I've had watery/creamy white cm- so if af shows we can conclude that's pre-af cm


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny- any signs of fertile cm? 

Sry to post so many times.. I post As I read.


----------



## annie00

hey mrs.. mine isnt watery its actually pasty and white but no itching lol... i know nasty sorry tmi.. lol... ur symptoms sound good ,.. i only have had cramping 2 times in my 2ww..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Let's keep our fingers crossed! Since I've been charting, I've always had a 12 day luteal phase.. I'm 8-9 dpo so 3-4 days to af.. 

Past cycles I've noticed af cramps here and there before af.. But the heavy cramps Like af is here now.. Normally do t happen till the day af shows..


----------



## nypage1981

Mrs- ive never had the EWCM...thats why I drink tea, grapefruit juice, and take EPO. I do love to drink red wine so wondering if that just reverses all I do to try for it? I havent given that up yet....sigh. Call me an alcoholic, but it keeps me sane! Lol. Dont worry, its not every day and we dont drink to get drunk off it, just to taste it with dinner! So, unfortuenately, taking those things still doesnt produce the EWCM. Im going to use preseed next cycle cuz i think i need help with keepin those swimmers up there!

Annie- I lived life having never experienced sore BB's. I had a child even and never had them. Then suddenly one cycle BAM they killed. I was convinced I was preg but i wasnt and ever cycle since then they hurt! I noticed in the middle of all that I got preg once(miscarriage) but it was a cycle that they DIDNT hurt. THey just felt like they were "alert" all the time and I couldnt go anywhere without my nipples being hard! So, TMI maybe, but thats why we cant trust symptoms.....I hope it happens for you though! CM is diff for everyone also for AF so thats not trust worthy...you need to know what is normal for you every month.


----------



## annie00

i no i really should keep a journal of all my symptoms but i dont want dh to find it and be like what is this... he might get upset so i try to remember them in my head to be honest i think im giving up bc im 11 dpo and my breast are my only sign.. oh well i go to the dr next month so we gonna see what they say they will do a vaginal ultra sound to see if i indeed have pcos..... i was just hoping and prayin i could become pregnant with just metforphin and folic acid... but i guess i was wrong thats ok bc god doesnt want us to have a kid yet so.. its in his hands. i give up on al the symptoms to.. piss on em


----------



## nypage1981

Hey- maybe it will take a couple months of metformin. Why not try again one more and wait for the doc?


----------



## ready4baby

Hey girls, unfortunately my story ends badly. My spotting was not a good sign, although if you ever have this, try not to freak, because it can just as easily work out okay. My HCG level is dropping (I noticed that my temp was down today & my doc sent me straight to the hospital). :cry: 

Well, I started with the holiday testing thread, and I'd like to continue with you guys. I don't know when we will ttc again as I really don't know how miscarriages work and haven't even bled yet. Sigh.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh ready.. My thoughts are with u.. It's not a confirmed mc yet right? It could end up ok don't u think?


----------



## annie00

oh ready im so sorry sweetie... ur in my prays boo...

and i try every month but dh only cums in me when he feels like it so i hope it falls on right days lol... im nausated right now but im just gonna say its the metforphin and im hott but its prolly the heater ...


----------



## EJW147

Ready- :( I'm so sorry, I agree with Mrs maybe there is still hope? I hate seeing other people have to go through this, its soooo horrible. I'm still not fully over my m/c, dont know if I will ever be but we are all here for you! :hugs: I'll pray that you have a quick recovery with a sticky bean to follow. 

I haven't been on here much lately but I should be entering my fertile window in the next couple days! Just hope me and dh can dtd ALOT! lol :) He works very very long hours so Fingers Crossed!! Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## ready4baby

Thank you girls! No there is no hope, my HCG is less than half of what it was last week and it should be doubling every couple of days. I am hoping as well for a quick miscarriage and recovery; the waiting & seeing over the last week of spotting has been really hard, and it would be best to move forward. I would not wish this on anyone! I had no idea how painful ttc was going to be. Thanks...


----------



## annie00

ladies my mid back hurts like almost like i would be ovulating?? wth is going on an i no im not ovulating bc i already did almost 2 weeks ago.. can this be assicated due to a lil baby in my stomach lol.. ty


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

It could be! Fx'd for u. Af is still 3-4 days away for me and she feels like she's going to be here today.. (the cramps that go all the way across ur pelvic are.. Got the goody bag in hand in case she shows.


----------



## rosababy

Ready, my heart is breaking for you. :cry: I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Mrs. and Annie, I'm also having more white cm than normal. I'm 13 dpo today, no AF yet. I will NOT test until Wednesday, though. AF is due tomorrow, and I've been having AF cramps for a few days. I don't have much hope for this cycle, but that's okay. I've been telling myself all cycle that I don't think this is the one for us. I think I've been mostly trying to prepare myself for disappointment, especially after last cycle, when I had EVERY symptom in the book. Literally, all of them, and still AF came. The ONLY thing that is getting me through is that my luteal phase is not usually this long. However, it's not been consistent, which is weird, because my understanding is that it's supposed to be the same each cycle. Whatever. Like I said, AF cramps are here in full force, and I'm sure she'll show her nasty face tomorrow. If she does indeed come, I'm off to get some Maca, and my dh is getting a sperm analysis. My blood test results should be coming in any day now, so maybe that will give me some heads up on what I should do.:shrug:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rosa- I will have my fx'd for u. I see that u haven't taken bbt in a week or so.. Just to see u should take it tomorrow amd see what it says. .. :)


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., no I haven't taken my temps for a while. I did long enough for FF to confirm O, and then I stopped. Partly because we were traveling, and I knew they'd be all over the place, and partly because I get freaked out at every little dip. I literally am nervous in the mornings when I take my temp. My heart races. Sooo, I decided not to put myself through that this cycle. I have to say, it's working! I'm much more relaxed. If AF comes tomorrow, whatever. I'm off to the next cycle. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea temping is definitely a little stressful! Normally by 9dpomy temps start to decline... Mine was up again.. And I even took it an hr earlier than normal! (woke up at 6am.) normally temp at 7:30-8:00am. Anyways.. Imagine my surprise that it was still up especially with the af cramps over past few days.. (sigh) idk.. I'm hoping!


----------



## rosababy

Ooooh, Mrs.! Your chart really does look great! I see you have had different luteal phase lengths. Mine have been different, too, and I always heard that they were supposed to be the same each cycle. Wtf?!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready I am so sorry you are going through this. To be completely honest, you never get over it. I had a miscarriage a little over a year and a half ago and I still think often of him/her. February (s)he would be a year old. It never stops hurting and you never quite get over it but the pain becomes easier to manage. I hope to see you back in first tri as soon as you are ready. I hear you are more fertile after a miscarriage so I hope that you get a super sticky bean.

Mrs- I'm still waiting on you and everyone else from the thanksgiving thread. I'm not leaving till everyone is pregnant lol.


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- sounds like you've got a good chance this cycle. I had cramping/pains days before my bfp. It felt like my muscles had been worked and were stretching. Fingers are tightly crossed for you!! I need bump buddies, I don't have any :[.


----------



## annie00

mrs.. my fingers are crossed for u to boo and everyone eles... i had a glob of white cm in my panties when i took a shower but my breast dont hurt as bad so maybe im just gonna start my period on the 20th..


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ready4baby, im so so so sorry sweet thing. I cant imagine your pain, and Im here if you need someone to talk to you can private message me. I hope for your sake that you recover quickly physically and emotionally. You will be in my prayers.

Girls, I went to the dr today, and although everything seems fine, they are sending me in for a high risk ultrasound in 2 weeks, since I have gestational diabetes so early, it can cause birth defects, plus my brother in law has spina bifida, they are just doing it to make sure everything is ok, im happy to have another ultrasound, but cant help but be extremely nervous. Please pray for us that everything will be perfect with our little bean. Thanks ladies and I hope you all are doing good, I cant wait to have you guys join me in the first tri! =)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i know i shouldnt get my hopes up cause im pretty sure i either didnt o or i just completely missed it but i cant seem to help myself some times 

I was suppose to o on the 7th (but i got none of the usual symptoms) and me and dh only bd on the 1st, 9th and the 12th so far.. so im sure i completely missed the fertile time..

af is due wednesday (if not tomorrow) and im still hoping she doesnt show... i feel like im setting myself up for heart break.. ive not had any symptoms except some cramping and the ligament pulls in my abdomen..

on a weird note my best friend in florida called me this evening and asked if i was pregnant just out of the blue (i told her a couple months ago that i was doing away with the bc) she says that she can sense that someone she knows is (she has a weird 6th sense about these things) and she is trying to figure out who it is... im secretly hoping its me 

ready im so sorry to hear about your loss my prayers are with you for a healthy recovery and a sticky bean soon...

:dust: to all


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, AF is due tomorrow or Wednesday for me, too. I'm having AF cramps now...and they're getting worse as the night goes on. I have no other symptoms, but I'm sure that AF will come right on time. That's so weird that your friend called you and said that! FX that it's true!!


----------



## annie00

hopeful that would be cool if it was u .. wow... 

im having a mild pain on my left side about one finger length from my belly button..hmm


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Mrs- ive never had the EWCM...thats why I drink tea, grapefruit juice, and take EPO. I do love to drink red wine so wondering if that just reverses all I do to try for it? I havent given that up yet....sigh. Call me an alcoholic, but it keeps me sane! Lol. Dont worry, its not every day and we dont drink to get drunk off it, just to taste it with dinner! So, unfortuenately, taking those things still doesnt produce the EWCM. Im going to use preseed next cycle cuz i think i need help with keepin those swimmers up there!
> 
> Annie- I lived life having never experienced sore BB's. I had a child even and never had them. Then suddenly one cycle BAM they killed. I was convinced I was preg but i wasnt and ever cycle since then they hurt! I noticed in the middle of all that I got preg once(miscarriage) but it was a cycle that they DIDNT hurt. THey just felt like they were "alert" all the time and I couldnt go anywhere without my nipples being hard! So, TMI maybe, but thats why we cant trust symptoms.....I hope it happens for you though! CM is diff for everyone also for AF so thats not trust worthy...you need to know what is normal for you every month.

NY, the cycle when I had more than one day of ewcm was last cycle. I had TONS of green tea, and had little or no wine (also a vino-lover!) during the first 2 weeks. This cycle, I drank wine a few nights, not a LOT each time (like you, just a glass or two with dinner), but I only had 1 day of ewcm, and even then, it was not a lot. I think it had something to do with the wine, because I drank the same amount of green tea. VERY frustrating, because I LOVE LOVE wine, and I would like to drink as much as I want before that little sticky bean comes to stay! I'm going to try not drinking very much again this cycle, assuming AF comes tomorrow like she's supposed to. However, I already told my dh that if we're not pregnant, we're going wine tasting next weekend. :happydance: We live in the middle of a TON of wineries, which is super fun. I need something to look forward to! 

Also, I used pre-seed again this cycle, but inserted it for the first time. Usually, my dh puts it on him, but this cycle I inserted it. I highly suggest it! :winkwink:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

hope nobody minds a non ttc subject but i heard this and was upset about it and was wondering ya'lls opinion....

I was told that they are changing the Zodiac dates and are adding a 13th sign in 2012. I looked into it and so far I've heard different things about it. Apparently I'm no longer gonna be a leo, I'm gonna turn into a cancer which i think is ridiculous

any thoughts


----------



## annie00

hey ladies i just dtd and he was on top and felt like he was bottoming out maybe hitting cervix my legs were raised up some .. does that mean its low and hard bc of a pending period... i guess im out ... :( man this sux


----------



## annie00

hey hopeful how u doing?


----------



## annie00

hopeful yea i heard that on the news.. which i think is bs... but then they said it was gonna be to much to change it so they were thinking about not doing it..... i hope they dont


----------



## hopeful4bfp

im bored just internet "window" shopping planning my dream nursery 

right now im looking at cribs4life they go from an infant crib to a toddlers bed to a either full or double adult bed and they are gorgeous all wood in some beautiful finishes... im thinking they are on the more expensive side (im afraid to look at the price) but im thinking it will save in the long run... they also say its better for the child that way when they are having to transfer they are still surrounded by familiar things increasing the chances of them staying in the bed instead of with mommy and daddy every night...

i thought it warranted at looking at even if its only a fantasy at the moment


----------



## annie00

lol that sounds nice.. im tryig to find out about my cervix?? got any idea?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ok bout the zodiac switch... I read that it's starting by ppl born in 2012.. So if u were born any year before that (which we all are) whatever u were born as.. U still are.. I'm a Leo too... And would be devastated if it changed... But it's not either way.. Since I'm on the 12th... But I'm a Leo to the t! I'm actually very proud to be a Leo.. So yea wen I first heard that..I was sad but no worries.. From my research it's starts in 2012 for ppl born after that year. 


Well, I've been at work since 4:30... And af cramps are here! Like crazy I actually thought I started only to run to bathroom for nothing.. Some hot flashes.. Bored and feeling every little thing.. Just hope it's it this time.. Check cp last time I went potty.. Cp is high tip is soft feels hard behind it. Cm is not watery anymore thick white cm.. Much like fertile cm.. It stretches between fingers a little bit.. Weird..

I know I'm getting excited prematurely.. But it's fun.. I keep telling myself that I'll wake up tomorrow and my temp will be lower and af will show.. (sigh)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful. They run 150-300 depending on the wood.. We looked at those at Burlington everything factory amd they're great. My bestie has one and she loves it. Very elegant looking


----------



## annie00

mrs... hey how u been? when are u due for af? any idea about my cervix few post up?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Annie.. If ur curious about cp-(cervical position) do some searches on Internet.. They jaw loads of it. When I first started ttc I got curious.. Had no idea ad freaked the he'll out cuz I thought something was growing off it.. Really freaked me out... It was just hiding though and I felt my wall.. I had to go buy a speculum to figure it out! Check out what Internet has to sat about it.. Bcuz everyones does different things.. It changes position when aroused, after sex... Etc so it's best to check it same time every day.


----------



## annie00

ty mrs... i did research and from what i got it said low and hard is a sign of impending cycle.. so i guess im out.. but i dont know if it is.. he just barely tap it may i say...lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Af is due in 3--4 days.. I'm hoping I don't see her at all.. I should know tomorrow if my temp stays up or down..Annie if this isn't the month I definitely recommend temping.. Again do searches and we can help u with questions but it's the only sure way to know what's going on as long as u take ur temp same time each morning before u even move out of bed.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

the only problem would be they seem to only be sold in fl and im in tx so im not sure how we would work that out... I may have to use this as an excuse to eventually see my best friend that lives just out side Orlando in winterpark(?) i think thats it :shrug:....

but before i start all that i guess i need that bfp but its fun to shop and dream

thats actually not that badly priced if you think about how much you would have to pay to replace the crib with a toddlers and a toddlers with the double it would probably save you some in the long run... and they are very beautiful... it would be prettier than my bed lol


----------



## annie00

thank u i will look into that.. hope u get ur bfp


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thanks Annie u to and to everyone else as well..

Hopeful.. They have them at walmart.. That's where my friend got hers.. U can also order online.. They usually have online discounts too.. We've been remodeling our house over past year and a half and ever piece of furniture we have we bought online! I don't even know how much we've saved that way.. Hundreds if not over $1000, internet is a blessing!


----------



## annie00

i agree mrs... we buy everything from ds games to tv online and everything in between... i love shopping online bc u can do it in ur pjs lol,.


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am way too fickle to buy one of the cribs for life. i am constantly changing up furniture and things around the house. I think my DS has had about 6 beds in his almost 5yrs of life! Lol! Right now he has the collest little loft bed that has a slide! He loves it. I have actually already bought our future baby's crib! Lol! I found an amazing solid wood crib on Craigslist, sanded it down and did a custom paint job with lead free paint on it. I also have made an entire set of crib bedding, complete with crocheted blanky, that matches the colors of the crib. It's all packed up in a closet at the moment, as I dont think I could look at it every day without being sad, but it's there and I am so excited to get to use it. Does that make me crazy??

Oh, speaking of crochet! I just made the most awesome baby carrier sling ever! I used my reborn doll for sizing. I can not wait to get to use it!! I HATE lugging around a car carrier and when DS was a baby/toddler I would carry him before digging out that annoying stoller! Yuck! So I am super excited at the thought of getting to tote the baby around hands free! Yeah! I have already started on my second one. I am making them to go with the colors that I normally wear so that they will look good. 

Okya, off the BD! Cause according to my ticker, I'm Ovulating! Lol! Even though I think I actually did 2 days ago. I got major OV pains and serious CM the day before yesterday. I also have been seriously constipated the past 2 days for no reason at all?? Sorry, TMI! Lol!


OH! I just finished reading back! Ready, I am so sorry! I am in tears for you........................:hugs:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

ive been looking at bedding (like i said im planning my dream nursery) and i hate the color pink (i mean hate) but if i have a girl im planning on doing her room in purples accented with blue but cant seem to find much with out pink grrr 

all well i have a while to plan... im getting ahead of my self


----------



## BrandysBabies

Here are two of the fabrics I used for my set. There like 3 other prints and solids that I used with it, but I cant find them on JoAnn's website anymore. This gives you an idea though. I made a patchwork quilt, bumper, sheets, and then bought yarn that matched to make a throw blanket. I figured these would work for a boy or girl and I am doing the nursery with an antique look. The crib is the aqua blue and burnt red colors that are in the material. I destressed the crib to make it look antique. I am super happy with how it turned out. Plus I love a good art project! Lol!
 



Attached Files:







xprd10002996_m.jpg
File size: 117.8 KB
Views: 1









xprd10003044_m.jpg
File size: 74 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi- get to it lol we are catching our eggs this month! I can feel it! And that's sk cute about the baby sling! I've looked at a couple at Burlington and want one! Can't wait for a baby shower!!
My husbands mom is sure that when we get pg, it's gonna be a girl... She's already purchased some infant onesies and some accessories at the Cowboys store there in Dallas.. She's says if not this one then between me and her daughter one of us will have a girl.. 

She doesn't quite know all the difficulties we're hacing with this.. and I couldn't tell her to take them back...:( we all, like you all, want this soo bad! It was never said, but I could tell his mom was dissapointed when her daughter got preg before her first-born only son. Not to mention, she had just moved home and started dating her Bf a week before they conceived.. So now they have her him and the baby living with them and supporting them.

I hope I don't sound bitter about it, I'll admit I was EXTREMELY jealous when I first found out, but he is such an amazing baby, and hey who am I to ever say who deserves a baby over another.. She has pcos too, so that was a huge part of my jealousy. She got it on the first bang on accident, and here we are over 2 years later with nothing..

Anyways.. His dad wants a boy from us so we could name him Mario III. I'll take either.. Not picky at ALL! 

I'm jabbering but am in quite the talkative mood since I just got off work and am cozy :) 

Thanks for listening ladies :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Omgish Brandi! Ur so gifted artistically just off the projects I've talked about on here! I'm impressed with anyone that can do stuff like that and take the time to Finish them. Way to go you! Lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, talk away! I for some strange reason fell asleep on the couch while DH was making dinner tonight. He let me sleep for about an hour and now I cant fall asleep for anything. So I am here, wide away with you! Lol!

I have a really good feeling about this month too. I dont know why, but I do. I actually really do think I ovulated a couple of days ago. I had super creamy cm, which I havent been getting, so I was excited about it. 

Oh, maybe I can get your opinion on this, do you think it would be silly to go ahead and buy some Preseed tomorrow to use over the next couple of days just in case? Or would you just wait til next cycle? I think I Oved, but what if I havent yet?!?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful have u thought about A pastel yellow with purple accents.. When u said purple accents it brought back memories of my room growing up.. We had it yellow with purple everything else basically. My mom got me the cutest purple wood butterfly tri wall decor.. I felt like the girls on tv back then. :) 

Just an additional idea ;)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi- check post above ur last I had to edit since it was a double post ( amd I know how to now ) I would say let's wait on the preseed until af shows... Go buy on cd1 that's what I'll be doing.. But I'd ur not sure about o.. Then I would yesterday :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks! I think I will wait til next cycle. Oh, but THERE IS NOT GOING TO BE A NEXT CYCLE!! Hehe! I was pretty juicy this month, so hopefully it was enough. Besides, this way I can spend the $20 on HPT's! Lol!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Omgish Brandi! Ur so gifted artistically just off the projects I've talked about on here! I'm impressed with anyone that can do stuff like that and take the time to Finish them. Way to go you! Lol

Thanks! Lol, it's funny because my DH doesnt exactly feel the same way about it! Haha! He LOVES that I have a passion for all things crafty, but when I start a project I tend to lose focus on EVERYTHING else until it is done. So anytime I say I need to go to Hobby Lobby, JoAnns, or Michael's, he rolls his eyes because he knows he will not have a clean house or dinner on the stove for a week! Lol! He loving refers to himself as my "house bitch"! :haha: Hahahaha! :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Haha that's funny! Mines a really tidy do it yourself guy.. I never have to ask him to clean. We don't have kids so we have significantly less stuff than I'm hoping to soon :) 

I'm ordering what dpo I'm on.. I'm either 8-9 dpo.. I Had areally bad cramp that sat night around 10pm.. Went home bd'd fell asleep.. Woke up, took my temp..-97.4 mon morning my temp was way up.. So we either bd'd right as egg was coming or day after..?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

$20 on hpt's? That's how much two clearblues cost at full price! Which ones are y getting and how many are in the box?! 

I'm still toting my frer from last cycle! Ha! I'm hoping that's all I need.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, that would be $20 worth of $ store tests! Hahaha! I have 2 CB Digi's from last cycle just waiting to say Pregnant!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh me too.. Something tells me this is it.. Honestly with the cramps I've been having.. I would have sworn shed be here now if I didn't know how long my luteal phase is.. 3-4 more days to testing!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, so does it make me completely insane that I just went in and wasted one of my Digi's?!? Hahahahahaha! I will not be sharing with DH that I just pee'd on a $10 test at 1-3dpo! Lol! 

I really have my fingers crossed for you! I cant wait!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Omgosh haha not insane u just made my poas addict list! I hate taking of tests.. They always come out negative!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I almost want to test tomorrow when I wake up! Ahh but I don't want to waste my frer!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Well, dont ask me if you should or not! Hahahahaha!


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm so glad to see some life back in this thread. I was afraid everyone was giving up on it. Had to scroll back 5 pages to catch up. Made me very happy. :]

hopeful- my fingers are tightly crossed that this is your month. About your friend, it's not as weird as you may think. I had something very similar happen when I got my bfp. I was just under 7 weeks when I told my sister (who also lives in Florida lol). She said it made sense because she had been thinking about me for a while and had a feeling there was something going on with me (particularly being pregnant) but didn't want to say anything in case she was wrong. So it's very possible it's you!! 

I think changing the zodiac dates or adding to them is rediculous. Who are we to change something that has been in place for thousands of years? Doesn't seem necessary to me. Just a group of people wanting to make the history books for changing something we didn't even invent and for no good reason. I suppose it doesn't matter as everyone is convinced the world will end in 2012 anyways. Maybe it's to commemorate the survial of the human race yet again after it's predicted to end like it has so many times before. 

Mrs- fingers tightly crossed fo you!! I really want to see you get your bfp!! I wouldn't take cp too much into consideration. My cervix has been low and open for most of first tri. Only in the past couple weeks did it actually move up to where I can't touch it. The fact that it was open really had me worried but my doctor thought nothing of it. It really varies from person to person. Unless you check it on a regular basis and know what's normal for your cycle it can be really unreliable. 

I feel bad, I haven't even done any baby shopping yet. Though I kind of have a crib in mind that I saw. I saw the most adorable baby clothes with little duckies on them with little duckie face feet. I LOVE duckies... I almost bought them instantly. I'm actually tempted to go to the store after work and get it. I go to see my midwife today for a follow up from my bleed on Friday and I'm really nervous. I'm hoping she will give me a scan so I can see beanie again.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Why did this thread get moved? Took me 20 years to find it! Brandi I love your work, I need you to make me something =) Did you guys see my thread yesterday about needing your prayers? Good luck and baby dust girls


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well ladies.. Asi expected..97.6.. Still above coverline.. But crap.. We know what happens after this. I'm not gonna waste my frerim still in it ti she shows up


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- I'm sorry your temp dropped. Is it possible it may go back up tomorrow or still stay above the coverline? You aren't out till af shows and I'm really hoping this is it for you. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Mrs my prayers are def with you 

About the yellow and purple nursery... I don't really like the color yellow my favorite color is blue but all the blue baby stuff is for little boys.... All well I have a while yet to figure it out even if a merical happens and I get my bfp, I'll still have 9 months till they are here.

I've always told myself and the few friends that know were trying not to buy anything for the baby til after the 1st tri, I've heard a supersitsion that if you do, you will loose the baby normally I wouldn't pay attention to something like that but better safe than sorry...

I had a friend that got pg back in 05 she was going good was about to enter her 2nd tri and she bought a baby blanket, that night she miscarried. I'm sure its a coincidence but just made me think....

I have no idea why this was moved... I think cause we no longer fit in the 2ww section.. I had to go through my statistics and find my last post on this tread to find it....

Well :dust: to every one


----------



## loveinbinary

Going by my scan on Friday I am 11+2 so I'm getting there. I'm amazed a how fast the time has gone. I can't even believe it feels like only yesterday I was shaking because I saw two lines on a test I was certain was going to be negative. I think I am going to hold off buying anything for the baby till I hit at least 12 weeks. I used to think second tri started at 12 weeks but it's actually 14 weeks. I'm having lower back pain which of course has me worried. I'm at work standing on my feet which is only making it feel worse. I may end up trying to go home early but I doubt they will let me.


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Thanks Annie u to and to everyone else as well..
> 
> Hopeful.. They have them at walmart.. That's where my friend got hers.. U can also order online.. They usually have online discounts too.. We've been remodeling our house over past year and a half and ever piece of furniture we have we bought online! I don't even know how much we've saved that way.. Hundreds if not over $1000, internet is a blessing!

My sis in law got her crib at Ikea. I'm not sure if you have one near you, but they're always good and cheap. I LOVE internet shopping, especially for nursery stuff!!!! Isn't it fun to dream?! :blush:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well 12 dpo and BFN as far as I can tell....depressing :( yes....waiting on :witch: to show she should be here by Thursday.....we shall wait an see what happens........hmph.....as soon as I start bleeding thats good an bad news all at once :( I cried all day yesterday with cramps thinking I was out an today nothing out of the normal I suppose....kinda strange. Weird twinges here an there.....I saw a line on an Answer test so did another an its BFN....EPT was BFN as well....I woke at 2 am this morning (around then) and had to go pee.....so I duno really how long it'd been since I went.....but O well :) AF will be here in a few an I can move on with the biopsy :) My temp has GONE UP though!
 



Attached Files:







Darkened pic.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 2









12dpo.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5









12dpo2.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4









12dpo3.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 1









BFNDEFINITELY.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rosa! Omg I love ikea! We went to the outlet store in Dallas last thanksgiving.. Omg.. 2 stories of wonderful! I love it.. Sadly the only thing from ikea we own now are two candles.. (we have extra doorways, because we knocked a bedroom out and extended the dining room and livingroom) so eventually this summer when we go through and fill in walls, we'll be upgrading our bathroom and kitchen area from them. Can't wait.. But something tells me his mom is goingto have a huge say on what we'll get. Least we can do for getting a practically free house for a wedding present. So she can pick whatever she wants.

Hopeful- I got ya about the yellow lol my friends mom hates the color yellow and green so seeing u say that brought back some great memories! 

Love- ok fridays here.. U can go to ur appt now! Lol ok in kidding.. Is this scan the one u find out the sex yet? 

I think it's getting chatty cuz I'm always on in my tww.. Not so much for the first however long till o. I'm a pretty chatty person. 

Oh well if it drops.. I wasn't keeping my hopes too high since we only dtd once.. But it was within hours oft egg dropping.. So ... (sigh)


----------



## rosababy

Andrea, it's still early! Don't give up hope.

Kylarsmom, it's good to see you back on this thread! I'm praying for you. :hugs: I hope everything turns out okay.

Mrs., I'm sorry to hear about your temp. It's not over yet, though. Your temp could definitely go back up. It's still way above your coverline. I'm also glad it's getting more chatty in here, too! It was nice to see 5 pages to catch up on. :happydance:

As for me, my doctor called this morning, and my blood test results were great! She tested for all things like progesterone, estrogen, LH, blah blah blah (not sure what else) and everything was just as it should be! So that was very exciting. Plus, it's a snow day for us (my dh and I both teach), so he just made me pancakes. :happydance: He's calling the urologist this morning to make an appointment for a sperm analysis. No AF yet, but major cramps, so I'm expecting her any minute now. She's due today. I'm not temping, so I won't have the heads up for her arrival this month, but I"m okay with that.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks Rosababy, I dont think anyone else reads my posts! =) Your chart is looking great btw!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Rosa thanks for the update on you!!! :) 

Girls here is my blue dye evap from this morning Walmart was out of FRER so I grabbed EPT for fun an giggles an then the Answer tests....here is the evap from the same pee as the answer test from earlier that I posted I dipped them at the same time....I think I dipped the blue one for too long though!
 



Attached Files:







myevap1.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3









myevap2.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 1









Myevap12dpo.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hang in there Andrea, you still have time! 12 dpo could be too early ;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Kylars what is wrong sweetie you said everyone needs to keep you in prayers :( whats wrong :( I can't help but to ask although I'm scared to know......Hugs an keep your head up no matter what is wrong God can always make it work out the way it needs to be ;)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Yeah there's an ikea in round rock that is huge... You can actually get lost in it for hours... It has an restaurant in the middle of it, its crazy....

It is good to see the thread be more chatty its been so sad in here with all the losses we've had:cry: 

We should do a summery: were everyone is in there cycle how long you've been ttc what# lo your trying for.. reintroduce ourselves maybe we can get this thread back to what it was and fill in any newbies

I'll go first:
Af is due today or tomorrow
I've been more ntnp than ttc for 9 months
This will be my first


Who's next


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom said:


> Thanks Rosababy, I dont think anyone else reads my posts! =) Your chart is looking great btw!

Thanks! I only temped long enough to confirm O, and then I stopped. I freak OUT every time my temp dips a little. And I get so nervous in the mornings when I temp around AF, so I decided to give myself a break. I'm expecting AF today, any minute, but that's okay. My blood tests came back totally normal, and my dh is calling for a sperm analysis today. Get this...the doctor is Dr. Ball. LMAO!!!!!:haha::haha: I keep telling my dh that he's getting his balls checked by Dr. Ball!!! :haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF due by Thursday
Been TTC full blown for 9 months now
TTC #3
DH- 29 ME- 26


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, great idea to "check in."

AF is due today. Major AF cramps, so I'm sure she's coming. I'm 14 dpo.
We've been ttc #1 for 8 months.
My dh and I are both 31.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Kylars I have kept you in my prayers this whole time...i remember when you got your bfp, I came on here to find someone to talk me out of testing early and you said that you would test with me so I stalked this thread all that morning waiting to hear your results. Mine were of course a bfn I was so excited (and a little jealous) when you got your bfp. 

I'm sure everything will work out but I will pray extra hard for your family


----------



## BrandysBabies

Kylarsmom said:


> Ready4baby, im so so so sorry sweet thing. I cant imagine your pain, and Im here if you need someone to talk to you can private message me. I hope for your sake that you recover quickly physically and emotionally. You will be in my prayers.
> 
> Girls, I went to the dr today, and although everything seems fine, they are sending me in for a high risk ultrasound in 2 weeks, since I have gestational diabetes so early, it can cause birth defects, plus my brother in law has spina bifida, they are just doing it to make sure everything is ok, im happy to have another ultrasound, but cant help but be extremely nervous. Please pray for us that everything will be perfect with our little bean. Thanks ladies and I hope you all are doing good, I cant wait to have you guys join me in the first tri! =)

Sorry we missed this hun! I think it was right around the time that Ready came in with her awful news. Prayers and love go out to you both. :hugs:

I am praying that everything goes well with your ultrasound. Were you tested for diabetes after your DS? Gestational often(more likely then not) causes onset of Type 2 diabetes. The only reason I am asking this is because it could be the reason for you already having the gestational diabetes this early. I have already been told that I will have it right out of the gate with my next one.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful- kylars back in here. I think she was our good luck charm. Lol.

Kylar- it is really good to see you back in here. U were my very first ttc buddy. :) I hope you get well.. I too don't know what's going on.. I was off the thread for a while (took me 40+ days to O again.. ) I don't surf threads.. I hVe this thread set to a favorite on my phone so when it logs in it's right where I left off, conveniant lol. Sometimes there's so much to read I just go to the last page. I'm totally not ignoring you, I hope your doing ok. 


I like the check-in idea, I was wondering the other day where everyone was at.

Af is due in next 2-3 days.. 
Ntnp for 1 yr 9 mos
Ttc - what happens happens, but paying a bit more attention to cycle for 5 months 

28-61 day cycle -sucks.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ope.. I just saw brandis post in response to yours.. Is that why you been sick. Gosh pretty much seems like since a week after u found out. My sis in law had gestational diabetes. I'm not sure how bad. But he came out a perfectly healthy 9lb baby!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Mrs. Sorry that your temp dropped. Hopefully it is a fluke and will pop right back up where we want it tomorrow. I still feel this is your month!

Oh, forgot to check in.

I Ovulated sometime in the last 3 days/BD my rear end off!
We have been actively TTC for 3mths for LO # 2
I will be 34 the first of March and DH will be 36 the end of Feb.

The age thing is starting to worry me a little...............


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi- I wouldn't fret too much.. As long as your pumping out eggs your Good :) 
I was trying to figure out if my temp was lower this morning due to af, or the result of me kicking my blankets off sometime. I woke up cold I covered up for 20-30 min before I temped so idk.. 

I haven't eaten anything and could be due to taking my vitamin cocktail and not eating. But while I was drinking my morning coffee, I had 2 waves of nausea. Idk idk idk


----------



## BrandysBabies

I wonder if I could talk my DR into fertility testing at 6mths? I know that most DRs will do it if you are 35 or older. What's one year, right? Lol!


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- lol my appointment is today. I had an emergency scan this past Friday due to bright red bleeding. This is a follow-up with my midwife just to make sure all is well. I'm hoping for another scan today but I'm not going to get my hopes up. Sadly I have another 4-6 weeks before I find out the gender. I want to know NOW. I have a feeling it's a boy because oh and I can't think of a name we like to save our lives. 

Andrea- I have learned to never test before af. I force myself to ignore the poas urges, and there are a ton of them (even now lol). I will never test early again because they are always bfn. Still got a bfn the day af was due which was frustrating. So you aren't out just yet. 

I am 11+2 weeks pregnant with my first. 
We were ntnp, well oh was while I was ttc lol, for 6 months
Oh is 25 almost 26 and I am 20 almost 21.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brandy thanks so much for pulling that up...

Kylars----sure will be praying hard for you darling I'm sure things will be okay hun ;) sometimes things happen for reasons we can't explain but I'm sure you will be ok :) I have a friend who is only 20 at work who had it from the get go and shes not diabetic at all without being pregnant. FX and prayers will definitely be going your way ;) :hugs:

Brandy---FX you caught that EGG :) I'm sure your doctor would because mine sure didn't have a problem at 9 months mark.....so if I'm not pregger I have to go in next week for my biopsy in my uterus kinda scary but its gonna be one step closer to finding whats wrong...

Which brings me to my dream last night....I went into this office thing for this "procedure" and well DH emm fertilizes an "EGG" like a real chicken egg....then the dr. put it up inside an few hours later I was in labor having a baby? I know crazy me but thats my dream LMFAO


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Speaking of weird dreams- I dreamt 2 nights ago that I was dating president Obama. Ha- 

Love 4-6 weeks will fly, I can't believe it sometimes how fast it flies. Brandi- it's normally when I look back I think about how fast a year is.. But the weeks go by pretty fast before you know it'll be your appt day. 

Ladies i swear to stay here until all of us get our bfps! And after too.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hey ready how ya doin girl :)


----------



## ready4baby

You guys are very chatty today... I have not been posting anywhere, but I do feel a little better today. Just got off the phone with my doc and she was so nice. Apparently as soon as my HCG drops to zero I may ovulate again and who knows what will happen...hormones being all riled & everything right after a mc. But if not, next cycle, I will start all the blood tests for pcos and start clomid if I want to. At least there is a plan in place, so that's comforting.

We have been ttc the past 5 long cycles, the last two ending in chemicals, although I prefer to call it early miscarriage.
I am 30, ovarian cysts & long cycles, and dh is 38. 

Mrs, temps be damned--good luck!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Just to keep us chatty, I am going to ask "the question of the day"! Lol!

I was reading on another thread and it got me thinking. 

Are you going to have the genetics(not sure of the tech name) testing to find out if there are any birth defects during pregnancy?

Will it have any affect on your decision to go through with the pregnancy?

For my, I think I am going to just do the same thing I did with Zachary. I am not going to have the test even though I know there is a higher risk of Downs with my age. I already know that if something such as Downs presented itself that I would still keep the baby, so why go through the stress of all of the "what if's" during the pregnancy. Plus, the test has a high rate of false positives, so that is freaky in itself.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hmm so for fun I went ahead an peed on the 2nd EPT I hate my walmart was out of FRER an I wanna save my other ANSWER test for tomorrow soooo I had to pee an couldn't help it I'm peeing every 30 mins or so I duno what is wrong with me WHYYYYY LOL....3 times last night now this today...I'm never going to sleep again...anyways I'm gonna stop rambling an here the last test today ;)

I know their blue dye but hey gotta give myself some kinda hope LMFAO
 



Attached Files:







EPTPOSITIVEHMM.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 7









EPTPOSITIVEHmm2.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rosababy

Ready, we love you. I'm glad you're feeling better, and we'll be right here with you through all of your cycles. :hugs:

Brandi, great question! We've been SO chatty today, and I love it! I'm home all day, enjoying the snow day, so I'm ready for some chatty ttc ladies!
My dh and I will definitely not get the genetic testing for whatever they test. In our eyes, a baby is a blessing no matter what. And if it does test for whatever problem, what will we do about it? We'd never "get rid" of it, so there really is no point of the tests for us. Deep down, I would feel better getting the tests, but my dh feels very strongly about it. 

We WILL be finding out the gender though! Let's add that question into the mix! My thought is it's still a surprise at 20 weeks or at 40 weeks, and I want to plan colors and names! I always say that if there was no scientific way of knowing the gender, I would be fine with that, but the fact that the doctor knows and I don't would drive me nuts!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Definitely finding out the gender! Lol! There is no way i could go that long without knowing. Plus it is such a fun milestone during pregnancy and breaks up the wait a bit.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea.. I've wondered if we would test for gender or not.. I kind if want to be surprised.. I have no idea.. I'm really on the fencepost about it.. I just asked hubby and he said he wouldn't care either way...

As far as the genetic testing for defects.. I guess I'm on the fencepost on that too. Either way the result wouldn't matter.. Because no matter what situation we obviously would love support and deal with whatever we have to. On the flip side for peace of minds sake it would be good to know.. Especially if it's a difficult pregnancy. 

Finally ate something.. Feel ok.. But my tum is still gurgly


----------



## EJW147

Hello ladies, wow I had to go way back to catch up on everything! 

Kylar- I will pray lots that everything is perfectly fine with you and your baby! 

To check in:
I'm on cd 10 hopefully will be ovulating in a few days I just started temping and I will admit I haven't kept up with it too much : / The next couple days I really wanna make sure I temp though. 
TTC#1 for 7 months had a early miscarriage in Oct and no luck since
I'm 26 and DH is 27 
DH is a Drill instructor in the Navy and he works from 5am to 10pm most days and has one day off a week if he's lucky so bding has been hard lately, kinda making me down. 

Just wanted to say too that you ladies are GREAT!! :) It feels good to know I'm not alone in all the TTC craziness!


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies i have been on here catching up... About 2012 i dont believe it just bc the mayans stopped the calender doesnt mean the world stops as well.. 

i woke up this am and when i first got out the bed my tits felt like someone been sqeezing them all night but i got moving around and they are still tender but not as bad as when i first woke up...

Heather- i posted to ur post back there i told u u was in my prays and to keeo ur head up and i hope u have a healthy nine months..

Andrea- how u been ? where are u at in ur cycle?

im due to start on the 20th..
i been ttc for every but dh just start ntnp last three months
but i go next month to ferlitly specialist to see if i have pcos im already on metforphin which seems to be helping bc i no i ovulated on wednsday but i dtd on Monday so i hope its caught... 
Im 22 and dh is 26
this would be number one but i have three rat terriers ages range from 12 to 2


----------



## AndreaFlorida

12dpo two days until :witch: arrives!


----------



## annie00

i wanna wait to have the baby to see what it is but dh wants to know.. so i guess since its our first we can see what it is... my mom done said she will buy me a crib.. and on top of that i get two baby showers bc my mom will threw me on and then almost 4 hrs away i live with dh and all his family and our friends would throw me another one ...:)


----------



## annie00

andrea me too lol..kool


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm 9-10 dpo. Camt believe the af cramps started at 5-6 dpo. 

Urg.. 

Hey what names for boy/ girl do you have picked out. 

Since my hubby's half Latino and I'm a spaniard mutt we are going to stick to names that are close to our origins. 

Boy for his culture.. Mario Martinez III

Me with mine- Lilliana Isabel Martinez. I want to call her Lilly Belle. 

They're set. We've been set on those since we started ttc.. Although he likes the name daisy instead of Lilly.. But after vh1's Daisy of love.. Wasn't happening lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh I forgot to say the favorite part about my girl name.. Isabel won't be pronounced as it's written it'll be (ee)sah-bell-- Lilliana eesahbelle is how we'll pronouce it.. Gives it that Spanish accent :)


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., GREAT baby names! I wish we could do ethnic names like that. :nope: I'm as white as they come. :blush: My husband has a lot of puerto rican in him, and at least he doesn't look at white as me, but I can't get away with a cool latino name. Boy will be Jack (short for John, which will be the real name) and maybe Abigail for a girl. Still not sure on the girl name, we've been back and forth.


----------



## annie00

im cramping really low on my left side it comes and goes like where my hair is down there... is that a good thing?

my names are 
BOY- Beaux Micheal Boudreaux
Girl- Cassie Elizabeth Boudreaux..

there set too..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Awesome baby names ladies! Jack makes me think of titanic. :) oh jack! Love it. 
Annie- love yours too! Boeux- have loves that name since I started watching "days of our lives.." boeux and hope!


----------



## annie00

mrs never thought of that lol.. haha... dh likes it bc its cajun with and x and and goes with our last name :)

what about crampin mrs?


----------



## annie00

mrs never thought of that lol.. haha... dh likes it bc its cajun with and x and and goes with our last name :)

what about crampin mrs?


----------



## BrandysBabies

We are set on our girl name which will be

Zoey Mae Taylor

We really want a girl but will be happy with another boy. So hopefully it will be Zachary and Zoey.

Boy names are a bit harder. I have several that I love, but DH doesnt seem keen on picking one out just yet. I like:

Milo James Taylor
Sabastian Otto Taylor
Xavier Otto Taylor
Oliver James Taylor

My grandpa's name was James Otto, so I want to use one of them for the middle name.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Have had like 2 strong ag pains.. The ones where u squeeze ur legs and hold ur belly where ur uterus is.. But the rest are small.. I'm wondering about my sides.. 

Kylars mom- I remember Right before you tested.. U said u felt like u had a Charlie horse in your side. I kinda Think what I'm feeling is maybe the same feeling.. Although nor painful at all. Just feels like I've done a good number of sit ups.. Hmm totally symptom spotting.. Like I always do 5dpo and forward lol.. 
Never know it could turn out pos and they turn out to be early of symptoms :) that would be nice


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi- I can see why it's tricky for a boy name!those are all very good names! I love Milo and Sebastian the most!! I guess if you hav a boy you could always wait until birth to see him. Maybe at that point you could look at him and say yep you are definitely a Milo! :)


----------



## annie00

brandi i agree with mrs.. i love them names.. lol... what about the low cramping down there


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I just called EPT an they said those tests are most likely negative....so which is cool because I get my money back an pee'd on sticks for free!


----------



## annie00

just out of curiosity to any of yall smoke? cigarettes that is lol


----------



## annie00

andrea that is awsome.... how much u getting back?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

lol the $12 I paid at walmart for them LMFAO


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Every one has different ideas of smoking/not smoking through pregnancy and beyond.

I smoked from 16yrs old to about 5 months after I turned 21. After I got tired of bars.. I didn't feel the need.. Sometimes when we have get togethers here and I drink too much I'll go out with the girls and have one. 

I've never smoked inside my own home.. So even having smoke on my clothes I think would bother the baby.. 

But my mom smoked the same as she does now.. Half-3/4 pack a day throughout all of her 6 kids.. We're fine.. Except for our ovaries not stinking working.. 

I don't judge though.. My cousin has a one year old.. She doesn't smoke but lives with her parents that do.. And from aout the second week after being home they started smoking in the house again.. It's not something I would do.. Whenever I needed a cig I'd go outside.


----------



## annie00

12 dollars u can spend on some new ones.. awsome


----------



## hopeful4bfp

About the genetic testing: I used to work in the mhmr field (i took care of 15 mentally disabled boys) and I dont think I could watch my own child go through that. I would probably get the test and if came back positive end the pregnancy.... that may sound really bad but being there and watching them struggle for the smallest of things, broke my heart then i couldn't imagin what it would be like with my own child... 

As for names me and dh can't agree he wants japanese name (he's half) but I like

Aiden bradley clark

Kaylee abigale clark


----------



## annie00

i smoke been smoking since i was 16. BUt me and dh DO NOT smoke in our house our house is brand new and we have never even lit it in there lol.. we go on the porch.. but when i do get pregnant i will stop right then and there... My sister stopped for nine months during her preg but then started back when she got home i was like omg u had it licked for 9 months and u start again how stupided.. lol


----------



## annie00

i think im going insane lol.. mmm i just had this sharp pinching pain on my left side felt like if i go run a mile and ur sides start hurting ...

any ideas? 

and what about the low low cramping?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I started smoking at 11 and quite at 22 last march right before ttc... I didn't want to have the stress of worrying about a pregnancy, hormone fluctuations and everything that comes with the first tri of a pregnancy and have to quit smoking on top of that plus you are already about 2 weeks pregnant when you get a positive which means you've been feeding your baby all those toxins.... It shouldn't affect anything but I'd rather not


----------



## annie00

yea i know i need to quit but i no everyone smokes up untill they see a bfp and their baby is fine so i hope i can stop like they did .. then i no people who are pregnant and smokes like they anit even pregnant.... and she is having a healthy pregnancy.. so i guess its what ever you was taught as a kid.. i dk lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea it's been almost a year since I quit, with the pcos, and other health issues I have it was a really good idea for me. 

Do most charts go triphasic when bfp? Or as long as it's above coverline?


----------



## annie00

my mom had a tripple by pass at the age of 32... my grandpa ha open heart surgery and so did my uncle. My mom also has really bad diabetes she has to take shoots three times a day in her belly.. i really should quite bc of my family history but its so hard when u dont have anything to look forward to.. i guess... im only 22 and already get heartburn all the time ... 

OMG ITS HOTT N HERE>> JUST HIT ME WOW


----------



## annie00

mrs.. im not sure i dont chart.. y u ask? ur chart is going crazy?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Omg when my sister and her husband were staying with us for a short time.. He has his friend and his friends wife over (she was 6months pregnant) Dh and I went to a movie that night. They stayed at the house to ave a few drinks.. When I got home. Everyone was out for a smoke break and the friends wife was chugging out of the vodka bottle. 

Now that's a no-no, I simply asked her if she was doing that while she was pregnant.. She said yea it's fine.. I was like ok this party is over.. Time to go home.. My Sis and brother in law had no idea.. But needless to say when I told my sister what I saw, she never invited them over again. 

That girl delivered 7 1/2 weeks early, and her baby I hate to say it, suffers from ******ation.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Not crazy but trying to keep hope about my chart.. 

If ur curious about charts Annie, you should check out our fertility friend chart links In our signatures. U'll definitely see similarities in the chart patterns with the pre o and post o temps and how they rise and fall with hormones


----------



## annie00

wow!!!!!!!!!!!! no we went to fl in april for a wedding and this trashy ass girl was pregnant she got 2 kids for 2 diff guys anyways.... everyone was drinking and sitting on the beach and have good time and we had a extra mixed drink noone wanted it we was threwing it away and she said no ill take it and she drank it and told everyone it was a virgin.. then she was asking every one for pain pills she said her dr said it was ok for her to take them.. yeah right.. so when i got home i told my mother in law and it got back to her mother and now her mother hates me but everyone saw what she was doing so everyone backed me up.. and the baby was born i think she got something wrong with it sorry..

i was born 3 months early i weighed 1lb 6oz... stayed in hospital for 4 months in a incubator..


----------



## annie00

yea mrs i hope u get ur bfp... what is ur name ? mine is annie im from louisiana...


i think im out this month im really dry down there.. oh well it wasnt meant to be.. and plus last night when i dtd when he was on top he hit what i think was my cervix which means it was low and hard which means af is around the corner... right?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

My name is Jenifer. I'm dry too today.. A lot of women are.. Don't loose hope. Stay positive. It's not over till :witch: shows


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've heard a lot of girls getting BFP's with low an hard cervix's so your definitely NOT out...mines sort of high an soft right now so I'm expecting AF any minute really!


----------



## annie00

nice to meet u jennifer... 

u no what is weird.. last night after we got done dtd.. usually it comes out but last night it oonly game out when i peed afterward.. like nothing today .. it like disappeared... where are u at in ur cyclle?? jen?


----------



## annie00

drea- Bless ur heart.. i wish we could all get bfp in one month.. stupid overias.. lol oh well.. and u no what they say pcos is usually inherited but my mom got preg with three kids in no problem but my sister has it so im thinking i might have got it from my pos dad side... he is a dead beat but i have a step father since i was 2 that is wonderful and he will walk me down the aisle..

i hope ur right drea


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Cd 43 and 9-10 dpo. I feel off today.. Probably my imagination though


----------



## annie00

lol ours brains can really cause us alot of pain .. loll..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

My grandfather walked me down.. I had dad and step dad who were each there 50/50.. But my dream was to get married at my gpas house.. He built that house for him and my nana, they got married, raised their 3 children.. My dad and mom got married there.. So dh and I flew his family down to Arizona where my family is and we had an average size wedding..very beautifully set up..


----------



## annie00

awe mrs thats so sweet.. made me tear up.. wow my pawpaw and mawmaw been married 55 yrs.. woow.. with two kids he built the house they living in right now 54 yrs ago from wood they found after the hurricane and with his bare hands..


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Me and my dh walked out together... I got married at a friends and he had a fire place with doors on both sides leading out to a beautiful deck so we walked out on separate side and came together at the alter, kind of a symbolic act of our 2 lives coming together in marriage to make one family... It was very beautiful.... We walked down to adam sandlers I wanna grow old with you


----------



## annie00

awe.. shy i wanna marry on a cruise bc our familys would fight over where they want it one wants it where im from and dh would want if over where we live.. so my mom said she would pay for the cruise when ever we r ready but im not ready right now..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful- that is so romantic :) that was a great idea! 

Ladies.. I have a sour stomach again.. This makes 3x today. I ate a salad earlier when I felt yucky.. Then had a cup of soup.. Bah- I'm looking back through old notes per cd and have had similar with the tummy pangs slight headaches sore swollen bbs.. But never nausea.. Hmm.. ;) I'm so silly ssing is on hardcore till af shows


----------



## annie00

mrs..i agree i lite a cig early and now i got a sour stomach to it makes me wanna go lay down... hmm


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Come on ladies catch up lol


----------



## annie00

they cant to many post lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Mostly just jabbering.. I'd just skip to the front and join lol


----------



## annie00

yea i would to... im playin monopoly on pogo and smellin my roast i got in the slow cooker since 10


----------



## AndreaFlorida

2 more days til AF :( and I just wanna sleep til AF comes so I can stop thinking WHAT IT WHAT IF....I want to KNOW FOR SURE NOW :) lol....I have two tests left and I have to wait until tomorrow morning I can't wait!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I want to test.. :) but I have to wait ahh


----------



## annie00

i only have one test so im waitin to morning of af thurs


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ill probably give in then buy more if af doesn't show


----------



## rosababy

annie00 said:


> yea i would to... im playin monopoly on pogo and smellin my roast i got in the slow cooker since 10

Ooh I've got a roast in the slow cooker, too! It smells delicious!!! I can't wait!!!:happydance:


----------



## annie00

rosa thats kool im bout to cook rice right now he get home in 40 min so gotta start rice and baby lima beans.. ill be back lata


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, sorry! I asked a question and then went over and got trapped on Facebook for hours! Lol! Went to Walmart and got more yarn! Yeah!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

yeah my wedding was beautiful... i planned it all: were it was, what was said, the decorations, everything all Shawn had to do was show up lol...

My friends all chipped in they bought my dress catered the reception provided the venue and decorations including table and chairs... they even bought my cake... i think the only thing we paid for was the marriage certificate, minister and Shawns suit... a whole 250 lol... it was beautiful really....


----------



## nypage1981

Hey ladies- I scanned through the thread but Its busy so cant remember a lot....

Im Nikki
29 OH is 34
1 child 6 yrs old
2 MC
TTC 15 months
Believe I will have to adopt my second child. 
Will get testing if I fall preg after 32 yrs old and would not continue the pregnancy if its got serious problems. There is an early Ultrasound kind of testing that can be done now....its called 3 something....done quite early maybe 12 weeks? I barely remmeber cuz I didnt make it there but was planning to do it. 

I always wanted a baby boy named Sutton but now my OH is last name Sutter so that wouldnt work:) So for a boy I like Edward, Oliver, and Jaxon. 

Girl- Ava Paige or Eveline Paige but those arent set. My daughter was going to be Ella or Ava and when she came out she was an Ella so kinda still wanna use the other. We will see. Next baby im not finding out gender cuz im a scheduled C section now so i need some crazy surprise. Altho I work in radiology so we get Ultrasounds whenver we want so im sure it will be impossible to not find out! 

Kylars- hows it all going? Hope its all ok. Im thinkin of your bean. 

Love- you too. Fingers X'd for you both. 
Ready- sorry its happened again. Hope you get the bleed out asap. Thats hard. 

Im CD 17 or 18 and never felt ovulation so probably didnt which sucks cuz we had serious baby making sex while in New York.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Have had like 2 strong ag pains.. The ones where u squeeze ur legs and hold ur belly where ur uterus is.. But the rest are small.. I'm wondering about my sides..
> 
> Kylars mom- I remember Right before you tested.. U said u felt like u had a Charlie horse in your side. I kinda Think what I'm feeling is maybe the same feeling.. Although nor painful at all. Just feels like I've done a good number of sit ups.. Hmm totally symptom spotting.. Like I always do 5dpo and forward lol..
> Never know it could turn out pos and they turn out to be early of symptoms :) that would be nice

Yes I did! I still get them! It was really odd to me, although I have no idea if it was really a symptom or not, but Im Xing my fingers for you!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

BrandysBabies said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> Ready4baby, im so so so sorry sweet thing. I cant imagine your pain, and Im here if you need someone to talk to you can private message me. I hope for your sake that you recover quickly physically and emotionally. You will be in my prayers.
> 
> Girls, I went to the dr today, and although everything seems fine, they are sending me in for a high risk ultrasound in 2 weeks, since I have gestational diabetes so early, it can cause birth defects, plus my brother in law has spina bifida, they are just doing it to make sure everything is ok, im happy to have another ultrasound, but cant help but be extremely nervous. Please pray for us that everything will be perfect with our little bean. Thanks ladies and I hope you all are doing good, I cant wait to have you guys join me in the first tri! =)
> 
> Sorry we missed this hun! I think it was right around the time that Ready came in with her awful news. Prayers and love go out to you both. :hugs:
> 
> I am praying that everything goes well with your ultrasound. Were you tested for diabetes after your DS? Gestational often(more likely then not) causes onset of Type 2 diabetes. The only reason I am asking this is because it could be the reason for you already having the gestational diabetes this early. I have already been told that I will have it right out of the gate with my next one.Click to expand...

Holy crap this thread moves fast! I was just on at lunch time and had like 7 pages to read lol

Yes I was worried about this, but the dr did blood tests when I was 6 weeks along that check your blood sugar for the past 3 months, and those results turned out good so she said I did not have type 2! I was so relieved! She said the hormonal changes and something with the placenta must of just started the GD early, i guess it does happen , just so strange!

Thank you guys so much for your prayers! I really appreciate it! I will keep you updated, but the scan isnt for 2 more weeks.


----------



## Kylarsmom

hopeful4bfp said:


> Kylars I have kept you in my prayers this whole time...i remember when you got your bfp, I came on here to find someone to talk me out of testing early and you said that you would test with me so I stalked this thread all that morning waiting to hear your results. Mine were of course a bfn I was so excited (and a little jealous) when you got your bfp.
> 
> I'm sure everything will work out but I will pray extra hard for your family

Thank you so much sweetheart, I never meant to make you jealous im sorry, your BFP will be here soon, I know it will be, and I will be SO happy and it will be so worth the wait! Hard to feel optimistic now I know, but in the long run I know you will look back on this time and smile at how hard you worked to show your little baby how worth it they are! Everything you do in this TTC is for them, and one day they will be so happy and proud to learn how much you wanted them in this world!!! xoxo


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Ope.. I just saw brandis post in response to yours.. Is that why you been sick. Gosh pretty much seems like since a week after u found out. My sis in law had gestational diabetes. I'm not sure how bad. But he came out a perfectly healthy 9lb baby!

To update, I had just told you all that I have to have a high risk scan in 2 weeks. Hopefully nothing is wrong its just to see, since having gestational diabetes early can cause birth defects, and also my brother in law has spina bifida, so they are letting me get this scan, along with blood work and I should know if baby is healthy! If nothing is wrong it will be so reassuring !!


----------



## Kylarsmom

sorry for being a post whore, trying to catch up but its nearly impossible! since everyone is saying baby names Ill share some of mine!!

Girl- Jennalee, Avenlee, or Emelynn
Boy- NO IDEA! LOL, I like Baylor, but DH isnt sure ... lets just hope its a girl! haha


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Awww kylar i didnt say that to make you feel bad i was really excited when you got yours and lived vicariously through you lol... i just cant believe that was almost 12 weeks ago.... im also happy to hear you found out about your gd and i will keep you in my prayer for you little one.... but a quick question because you dont have type 2 are they no longer worried about birth defects or is that still a worry?

Im overweight and i know that my mother had gd so i think i may get it too and dont know much about how it affects mom and baby.. i guess i should do some research huh?

also i was checking my cervix and it is almost so high i couldnt reach it.. i dont think its ever been that high... so im hoping with everything crossed even if i only have a .0005% chance of being pg


----------



## BrandysBabies

I had severe GD with my DS. They did my test wrong and it turned out that I had had GD the entire pregnancy. My DS was delivered at 38wks because at my last ultrasound he was looking to weigh over 10lbs!!! He ended up being 9lb 13oz. The only thing that was bad was that he had to have his poor little foot pricked before and after feeding to make sure his blood sugar was stablizing. I am not aware of any other birth defects besided large birth weight. Kylars- did they tell you anything about what the possible defects could be?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Post whore away-- lol it'll make me feel better lol. I've been posting like crazy all day! Hope your scan comes back with good news!


----------



## Kylarsmom

hopeful4bfp said:


> Awww kylar i didnt say that to make you feel bad i was really excited when you got yours and lived vicariously through you lol... i just cant believe that was almost 12 weeks ago.... im also happy to hear you found out about your gd and i will keep you in my prayer for you little one.... but a quick question because you dont have type 2 are they no longer worried about birth defects or is that still a worry?
> 
> Im overweight and i know that my mother had gd so i think i may get it too and dont know much about how it affects mom and baby.. i guess i should do some research huh?
> 
> also i was checking my cervix and it is almost so high i couldnt reach it.. i dont think its ever been that high... so im hoping with everything crossed even if i only have a .0005% chance of being pg

No, it can still cause defects, b/c either way with type 2 or GD i'd still have it in the beginning of the pregnancy and can still cause damage, the only good thing about it being GD and not type 2, is that it should go away right after having the baby again! thank goodness!


----------



## Kylarsmom

BrandysBabies said:


> I had severe GD with my DS. They did my test wrong and it turned out that I had had GD the entire pregnancy. My DS was delivered at 38wks because at my last ultrasound he was looking to weigh over 10lbs!!! He ended up being 9lb 13oz. The only thing that was bad was that he had to have his poor little foot pricked before and after feeding to make sure his blood sugar was stablizing. I am not aware of any other birth defects besided large birth weight. Kylars- did they tell you anything about what the possible defects could be?

In the beginning, so much is still being made and MAJOR developments are going on, unstable high blood sugars they say can cause heart, neural, and other organ damage to the baby. I think its usually if its uncontrolled, but the first few weeks I didnt know I had it I ate tons of things that were bad for me. Good to hear your son was healthy though! If you get it later on in pregnancy, the worst risk is that the baby will be overweight and/or have underdeveloped lungs at birth. I'd much rather get it later than in the beginning!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

It's so hard not to worry, although its not like I can do anything about it now! I can only take care of myself here and now, but its the mommy instinct in me to worry!!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

heres a question that ive thought of and wish ya'lls advice

me and my dh are of 2 different religious beliefs and am not sure how we are gonna raise our children... of course i want to raise the baby with the church but im afraid that when the child gets older they will start to question why daddy doesnt go.... i would never expect my dh to change his religious beliefs but i worry the perception my child would get for him not going.. what to yall think


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Maybe let the child go to both for a while and when the child gets older let him or her decide which is best for them?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I agree with andrea hopeful :) show then each side and explain why mom and dad go to different churches.. That would be a really good time to encourage then to fully embrace both cultures. 

I want to test now..!!!! Ah I might during the night if I wake up to pee.. Idk why I do t just wait for af to be late! Lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OK I'm MADDER THAN emmmm yea IM MAD! My sister in law is about 20 weeks pregnant....and she just found out shes having another girl and been crying all freaking day about it....I didn't do that when I found out I was having another boy....WHY WONT SHE JUST GROW UP AN REALIZE SOME PEOPLE CANT HAVE KIDS :( AND ITS SO NOT FAIR...now SHE DOESNT REALLY WANT THE BABY WTF :( YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME THIS IS SCREWED UP AN UNFAIR :( :cry: I wanna just crawl in a hole an hide :( I wanna yell and scream at her an call her stupid...but yet everyone is "I'm so sorry for you" IM NOT THATS SCREWED UP GROW UP AND BE HAPPY YOU GET ANOTHER BABY TO HOLD AN CARE FOR!

OK Rant over :( :cry:


----------



## rosababy

Oh Andrea. She would TICK ME OFF too! Seriously, what a :brat:!! Just ignore her.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea....I may have gotten a TINY bit upset like for a minute when I found out I was having my 2nd little boy... but then said "at least its a healthy baby to love and take care of an cherish for the rest of my life" and I got on with my day as a happy girl who went out and bought some boy clothes for little guy! I don't see why you would cry ALL DAY LONG for now 8 hours over not having a girl....I really don't understand idiots who don't cherish what they have...they always want what they don't have....etc....just pisses me off to no end......I should make her go with me to have my biopsy done an let her see the pain I'm going through to have another bundle of joy with her brother.....this is going to be our only biological baby together and I feel like its never going to happen and for her to be so upset just makes me so angry and feel sooooo left out I want to seriously slap the stupid out of her! They weren't even TRYING in the first place


----------



## hopeful4bfp

awww andrea some people really just dont understand... im so sorry that you have to hear all that... if i was there i would smack her for you than just run away... it would be our little secret lol jk

the problem with going to both would be my dh doesnt believe in church so what young person would rather get up early and sit in a room listening to some man talk about a guy in the sky than stay home and sleep and play video games all day... i just dont want to hear the statement ... well daddy doesnt have to go!!!! lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I totally understand that my dad believed but never went to church :( Oh man....January 29th will be 3 years I just wanna bawl my eyes out like a baby I miss my daddy so much...he was so young and so was I :( only 23 when I lost my daddy :cry:.....anyways he never went to church and I never asked why....I just accepted it and I'm sure your child will too! Its just something we adapt to......I'd just take the baby along with you and when he/she got old enough to know what he/she wanted then let it be ;) I always chose to go to church though really...so you never know :)


----------



## rosababy

hopeful4bfp said:


> awww andrea some people really just dont understand... im so sorry that you have to hear all that... if i was there i would smack her for you than just run away... it would be our little secret lol jk
> 
> the problem with going to both would be my dh doesnt believe in church so what young person would rather get up early and sit in a room listening to some man talk about a guy in the sky than stay home and sleep and play video games all day... i just dont want to hear the statement ... well daddy doesnt have to go!!!! lol

HA! I can just picture your smacking this girl! LOL! 

Try to find a church where they have a really fun, strong children's program, so the kids LOVE going to church. Hopefully, they'll start to make some friends, and actually look forward to going. I can remember dreading going as a little girl, too, but the church we go to now is a contemporary Christian church, and they have an amazing kid program. They do such fun stuff! They also have a very strong youth group, and the kids (middle and high school) look like they are great friends. They go on trips and have special events each week, etc. I think that as long as you give them the opportunity, even if they fall away from it for a while, they'll come back later in life. I think it's great that you're going to try hard for something you believe is important. :thumbup:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMG and let the cramps roll right on in OMG...OUCH :( AF is surely going to be here tomorrow or Thursday.....BLAH :( oh well at least I can have the biopsy :) hopefully results come back fast ;)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i tried to upload a pic of myself but i cant get it to show up when i post... if you go in to my profile you can see it.. what did i do wrong?


also i posted a pic of me and dh on my anniversary ticker


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i go to a pentecostal church in the tiny town i grew up in. ive been a member since i was 16 and know everybody. i absolutly loved it when i was in the youth group and hope to instill the love of church in my child. theres nothing like good people good music and feeling the holy spirit move through the room....

i really appreciate the advice


----------



## AndreaFlorida

You have to post as your avatar I believe not just profile ;) I did the same thing when I first did it...Duno if I told you girls about my dream last night but went to the dr. they put a chicken egg up there an well DH fertilized egg and well later on had a baby? So I looked up what the dream meant....

https://dreammoods.com/cgibin/dreamdictionarysearch.pl?method=exact&header=dreamsymbol&search=egg

Egg
To see or eat eggs in your dream, symbolize fertility, birth and your creative potential. Something new is about to happen. If the eggs are scrambled, then the dream represents your commitment on a set coarse. It may also mean that you need to accept the consequences of your actions.

Hopeful----beautiful pic hunny!

I am off to dreamland :) God bless everyone sweet dreams :)


----------



## annie00

Hey ladies i been out sitting by the fire with dh and some of his friends... it was nice came in to take a shower and in my panties i seen a little bit of brown cm.. so i guess im starting my period.. if i do start that means im on a 27 day cycle... which is awsome... means metforphin is working!!!


----------



## rosababy

That's great, Annie! I'm sorry that AF is coming, but if it means you'll be on regular cycles, that's very good. :thumbup:


----------



## annie00

yea kinda upset bc im not pregnant but its ok bc im excited about my cycle


----------



## nypage1981

I cant change my avatar for the last month. Keeps saying failed. WhY?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

the pic demintions are really small like 250x250 or 64k which ever is less so try making it smaller and it should go thru


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Annie im so sorry about af but thats awesome that your cycles are regulated it ups your chance by so much im sure im out too so we will just have to support each other next cycle we should be right with each other as i should start tomorrow and i have a 27 to 28 day cycle...


----------



## annie00

hopeful we are on same page then i think i have a 27 day cyclle but can u still O and all that and get pregnant on such a short cycle


----------



## hopeful4bfp

an average cycle is 28 days so you are only one day short.... i think the only time the length of a cycle affects the ability to conceive is if its extremely long or short.... i think that if you have a luteal phase less than 12 days it doesnt give the egg enough time to implant before af shows 

now im no expert on this so if im wrong please someone correct me


----------



## annie00

sounds good as of tommorrow i think i ovulated excatly 14 days ago which add up perfect.. still no flow just light spotting..


----------



## hopeful4bfp

well your not out till a full flow starts so fx it stops 

im starting to cramp so im expecting her to show... 

The only other thing ive noticed is i have a lot of cm... i mean like some times its like i wet myself sometimes... i never have a lot of cm so its strange for me


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Gosh ladies.. I fell asleep at 7ish and just woke up amazing nap! Can't wait to see what my temp does tomorrow!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i took a nap earlier today and had this weird dream that i think ive had before but not.... 

it was that i was at an amusement park but the rides have the ability to kill... like you can have 5 people in line to ride and the first 3 can go fine but the 4th dies and theres no pattern so its like you take your life in your hand each ride you go on....

Ive dreamed of this park before but i was a different person this time in a different situation something about i was running from someone that had hurt me and they were chasing me to keep me quiet.... i dont quite know i always lose my dreams not long after i wake up... it was just strange


----------



## annie00

it stopped for now so i hope thats a good thing.. i keep having this pinching pain on my left middle side kinda close to my belly button about 1 finger length away from my belly button.. i dont feel like she is gonna show... beside my boobs hurting and aching nothing.... that could be a bad thing to which means no cramping no bean.,


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Can't sleep.. Keep thinking about sad stuff..


----------



## rosababy

bfn for me this morning, ladies. Still no AF, though. I'm 15 dpo now...wtf?! I guess AF will be coming a little late this cycle...probably today. :cry:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My doctor said "short cycles could mean that it could be harder even though your luteal phase is longer....but on that note I've ALWAYS had 24-25 day cycles (with exception last month since I O'd a day later) and she said it just depends mostly on the woman.....but on that note I've had 2 kids BUT it took 5 years between them to get pregnant again....and she says I may just be stuck that way :(" So I duno what else to think......I'm on month 9 so nearly 1/5 of the way to the 5 year mark LOL....I will have IUI if need be I don't think I could wait another 4 years to have another baby if it is gonna take that long I will just adopt one as I dont want to have my oldest 10 and a newborn...ehhh oh well we shall see. I am waiting for pink to show my test was BFN this morning so I know the witch is coming and when she does I call the doctor immediately for my biopsy.....happy happy joy joy!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Andrea I understand about the not wanting to wait but it's not always a bad thing.. My mom has 6 of her own ages range from 36 to 13. Crazy.. But I love them.

Rosa- keep us updated Hun.. I'm praying for your bfp and no af! 


Check out my temp ladies! It's back ul to 97.8.. It's still only 7:20.. I'm going to lay here for another 30 min a d see what if does. I'm 11 dpo today! Oh this wait is killing me.. I want to test! but I know it'll be neg..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ok I fixed my overlay to just ovulation and not the same coverline because this cycles Los o temps are higher!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ok so before I moved out of bed I took it kne more time.. 98.0! That's where it was at at 6am 7:20 97.8 now 7:45 98.0!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mine was up again but it did drop a TINY TAD from yesterday....I thought I'd be below cover or close to it....I suppose not...WEIRD!


----------



## Kylarsmom

OMG Andrea that is soooooooo annoying!! I could understand a little gender disappointment, but seriously? thats ridiculous!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

would someone test already!? =)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I did... I'm still staring at it.. I have line eye but nothing is there! Except a shadow lol


----------



## rosababy

I did too. bfn. :cry: AF has never been this late. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rosa- I'm sorry Hun we will get our bfp this cycle! U should have kept temping.. Ud have a better idea if af was coming. Are u having any symptoms?! 

After I got out of bed.. My left nip felt like I had stuck it in an ice tray amd froze it! Stung so bad! But I've had that before soborobably due to hormones! Af type cramps.. And temp back up.. -here's some baby dust for u! We'll get through this!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm due AF tomorrow.....then I suppose I can't really try after my procedure soooo my next AF from there is Feb. 14th---Valentines Day sheesh can I go one holiday without my AF lol...sooo anyways if I conceive the Feb. 14th cycle....my due date would be November 17th, 2011 :) sooooo anyways.....

My other two babies are: 

October 17, 2003

January 17, 2009 

and then....?

November 17, 2011 Hmmmm :) sounds good to me LOL


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Tested and got bfn no sign of af but I was going by an app on my phone and it had down that I have 27 day cycles and I really have 28 so when I put in my october af dates it move af to tomorrow... I thought my 2ww was over its frustrating....

But I'm petty sure I'm out I mean 13dpo and bfn even with a $ store test and second morning urine it should have shown....

Good luck to everyone else and lots of :dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hope- there's Tons of women out there that had bfn until clear up to 18 dpo! And with no sign of af! That's even better! At least ur officially late now :) sounds like ur still in to me!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Me too girly :( we are in this together my AF is due tomorrow :( an I wish she'd just come on already I had bfn on dollar store test too :(


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Hope for answering my avatar pic question. I asked it then fell asleep watching the bachelor! 
So, how do I change size of my pic? I didnt have to do that for the one that is up so im confused!

Sorry about all the bfn's guys. That sucks I was hopin someone would have lovely news this month. I dont even think I ovulated cuz im CD18 and shoulda yesterday or today but no line at all on my OPK. Whatever I cant rule it out for while I was in NY cuz I didnt test so im just gunna go with the flow. Hope it works for me! My daughter turns 7 in feb and ive been trying for a couple years now and feeling like I dont want her to be 10 when she finally gets a sibling either:( Thinking of adopting a 5-6 year old to bridge the gap a bit. What are all your opinions on that idea?


----------



## loveinbinary

Oh my, I have so much to catch up on that I will respond to later today. For now I'll jus say you ladies aren't out till af shows. I tested the day af was due which was about 16dpo and it was bfn. At 19/20dpo is when I got my bfp. So there is still hope!! As long as af stays away I definitely suggest waiting a couple days then testing again.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Andrea- me too.. I'm totally staying positive! But I never get two lines. So I'm just waiting for her to show up. Feels like she is.. Tomorrow should be the last day of my luteal phase then Friday I'll be 13 dpo.. Eek


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies... i didnt test yet but i spotted a lil light brown yesterday in my panties but that was it .... quite dry down there so no af yet... im ovulated 14 days ago...

i dont have any symptoms my boobs are feeling alot better im not even cramping... im out this month


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Woot woot! Let's get Some bfp's!!! I keep going back and staring at my test to see if it's changed.. Nope.. I can't even see the antibodies :( I wanna bfp!!!!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Ny to change the size you have to put it in paint or photo shop and make it smaller or crop it.... I like paint cause it tells you in the bottom right hand corner the demintions as you work on it remember its 250x250 or 64k...... 

Mrs I'm not late yet cause I miss counted the days I was counting day 28 as af day I sometimes forget that af day is 1 not 28 so I still have 1 day.... 

I completely blame my friend for this... I was doing fine excepting I was out, no symptom spotting, I was relaxed then my friend calls and asks out of the blue and says her preggo senses were tingling and bam I'm spotting like crazy....

So far in the past few days I've gone back one my 2ww and noticed

Dizziness
Fatigue
Acne
Pulling and pressure in my abdomin
Extreme hunger
cramping with sharp pains on the left side sometime around 7 dpo
Stronger smelling pee
Constipation (which its real weird for me, ibs makes me go 5-6 times a day)
that's all I can n think of right now..

For the first time my boobs didn't hurt or swell so I didn't really pay any attention to anything else just assumed I was out.....

I hate waiting... I just wish I knew

Baby dust to all


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Still in till the witch shows.. 

I don't know anything about the pics demension or settings.. I'm on my phone so I can't change stuff. The one time I did I think Andrea helped me out. Sorry I couldn't be of help with that. 

I haven't talked to anyone about it besides hubby. He thought I already started since I've been wearing liners in case she comes.. 2 days ago I had some brownish cm on liner.. I'd forgotten about that.. But that could of happened just to happen. 

The last days of tww are the worst I think. Just got to sit tight till something!


----------



## annie00

lol i no im out im not even getting my hopes up just bc af hasnt showed.. i no ... lol my breast dont hurt anymore and no other signs..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Mine always hurt before af like now.. Only once in a while do I get this stinging/burning sensation in my nips.. It hurts really bad when that happens.. Like they're blocks of ice and I have to hold then to stop them from aching! 

Whenever af comes, the sorenes in bbs goes away instantly. So they're not exactly a symptom.. Now if they weren't sore then I'd be like hmmmm...

I'm gonna buy some cheapie tests in way to work tonight.. Probably get $20 of $store ones and go crazy on them.

I'm not satisfied till I see two lines!!


----------



## annie00

lol i only have on test so waiting to test when im late.. which i wont be lol


----------



## loveinbinary

I use photobucket to resize my pictures. Their preset sizes work really well and I find it easier to upload the photo with a URL instead of searching through my folders. Plus I visit this site mostly on my iPhone so that makes it easy to do everything on the go. 

Just remember it's not over till af shows. There is still hope!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Ok, pic figured out. Thanks for the help girls. Im not computer smart. 

So, is anyone going to try anything new the next cycle if it doesnt work this one?


----------



## annie00

no just hopefully he will cum in me on right days.. i figured it out .. i ovulated on a thurs and he came in me on mond.. and i guess thats why im not peg...


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Could be.. Why doesn't he finish inside? U can't make a baby if the sperm is outside your body? 

Here's the bad thing for us.. In the 4 years I've known my husband there has only been once that he hasn't.. So the sperm is always there.. So ....idk what the heck is wrong.. I ovulate.. Sometimes takes a long time but I do.

If I'm ovulating shouldn't I have good chances?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh ladies yay! We have six of us online!! Woot..


----------



## annie00

yea mrs u should wish that was my dh..lol.... he came in me 3 days before i ovulated on that monday.. he cums in me when he wants to he said if its meant to be it will happen.. so i dont push the subject bc we been together almost 4 yrs and he just started doing this 3 months ago... so im not complaining.. lol.. i thought u was fertile 3 days before O... if thats the case he came in me on the right day right?


----------



## annie00

lol im back and forth on here and pogo playing monopoly im losen right now though even though game just started lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

U can be fertile 3 days before.. U don't get pregnant until u ovulate but if your ewcm is good enough sperm can hang out there and live till the egg pops out.


----------



## annie00

ohh i c... well im started spotting again light light brown only when i wiped just now.. sorry tmi.. i guesss i miss the fertile window... so i guess im about to start..


----------



## BrandysBabies

Well I must have been a real major turn off for DH last night! Lol! The minute we finished having sex I had to jump out of bed to go throw up! Hahaha! My stomach is in really bad shape today. I have been cat napping all day. Fell pretty cruddy. I dont think it is PG related though as it is way to early. I think I shouldnt have drank soda yesterday. My body has a way of letting my know when something doesnt agree with my diabetes. Blah....


----------



## annie00

oh i thought u was father than 2 dpo.. it could be though.. fx for u :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Mrs don't forget than even if a perfectly healthy couple db at the exact time they need to they only have a 20% chance of conceiving.... So don't get down it will happen 

As for trying something new next month if my dh gets this job he interviewed for (better pay) I'm going to start begging him to actually ttc instead of ntnp... opk s and preseed are first on my list I may even look into maca


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I know what u mean brandi- I had the tummy fizzles yest.. I think I'm thinking everything is a pregnancy symptom.. Like now.. Lol had really bad af cramps.. Hurried to bathroom to check.. Nope.. Just pale yellow cm on liner.? Wtheck? I've seen other ladies post that as a symptom.. I had it last month the day before af.. Thought it was a really good sign.. 

The only difference I think from last cycle than this..blast cycle it was dry and tacky.. This cycle ita creMy.. I have a huge feeling she'll be here tomorrow! But my temps give me hope!


----------



## annie00

i tried beggin dh but he gets really mad.. so i dont push it if he wants to cum in me no problem but he no i get upset when he doesnt :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'll start those with u hopeful.. Only thing in doing is temping... Tine to change something up!


----------



## annie00

mrs my fx are crossed for u .. im slightly cramping but that whole brown spotting got me convinced im starting tonight are tomorrow... man... i thought i had a good chance of being preg since i dtd 3 days before 0 damn


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thanks. And same to all of you! I hAd the yellow cm last cycle.. So it's just a waiting game. Like it wasn't already! Ha. 

If this isn't it I wonder how long it'll take mento o next cycle?!


----------



## annie00

how do i get all them little smilies like the sperm and bfp and all that?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've got no symptoms out of the ordinary so I figure AF will be here tomorrow and if she isn't here by this weekend I'm going to ASSUME I just don''t make HCG very fast ;)


----------



## annie00

andrea i agree i have no sympotms of being pregnant are af arriving well except the light brown spotting.. but i dont have that feeling im pregnant everyone says they get..


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Want to hear something funny.... I used to be afraid that I would be pregnant and not know it... My mother didn't find out she was pregnant with my brother til she felt him move and went to the dr cause she thought she was dying lol... I've always been terrified that I'd go into labor and have a baby without ever knowing I was pregnant, now I half wish I would lol


----------



## hopeful4bfp

next to the reply box there's a bunch of smiles and if you click the more button they will sure you codes to type in to get others


----------



## annie00

i dont have them smillies?? wtf


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Which smiles do you want I'll try to give you the codes to type in


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Annie, if u go to advanced post.. There's a place that has all of them.. U can click the get more tab and a whole bunch more will show up


----------



## hopeful4bfp

all of theses have no spaces in them

:sex: is : sex :
:cry: is : cry :
:happydance: is : happtdance:
:witch: is : witch:
:blush: is : blush:
:winkwink: is : winkwink:

Make sure you put no spaces between the : and word


----------



## annie00

thank yall so all yall do is :cry: :sex: kool just the word plus :


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yes ma'am.


----------



## nypage1981

Wow lots to read already! 

I want to try Maca too. So im behind you all a bit in cycle but will try with you guys the next cycle if you'd all like to begin that? My tracker is wrong cuz I had a long cycle so im at about CD 18 right now. I dont know if I ovulated this month but know when AF should be here around so going off of that. I do have light cramps though. I may just ovulate late cuz think I was sick for the last few days. I had tummy issues BAD! 

MRS- I hear ya. Been with my hunny 3 years and never did anything to prevent pregnancy and only preg once which we lost.......how on earth can we miss it every month for 3 years?!?!? Seems fishy to me but know that I can get preg....must just take me a long time. Sucks cuz im not getting younger here.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yep totally hear ya.. We weren't even trying.. For the first year and a half.. But weren't protecting anymore.. Hubby says condoms are for sailors! Bahaha 

I've had 3 bfps.. One 7 years ago... 5 yrs and 4 years ago.. Then bam started my af like right after.. The first 2 were me being wreckless and dumb.. (wish now I woulda been one of those girls that can give themselves to her husband) but he wasn't a virgin either so it's ok.. But am thankful that things ended up like they did.. But each year.. I get less fertile I think. Now that we are ready I just want to see those two lines! I bought more tests on way to work.. (it's snowing like crazy here! Already snowed 5-6 in since 11am.) I'm not going to stop testing till I get two lines or af shows.. I think I'm gonna get addicted since my temp is still up!

Still having af cramps.. Strong then gone then light then gone... 

Bb sting and feel swollen then don't. I can feel the veins above my skin though.. Idk what that's about.. Or if it's normal for me.. I have always seen a vein run across and down each breast and go down through my nipple.. But it looks like I have a teeny snake under my skin.!!


----------



## annie00

hey mrs my spotting stopped again as of right now and if she doesnt show tom then im late.. so we shall see


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Omg please let this not be an evap! Gosh da** dollar store blue dye tests!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Is it an evap mrs I'm dying to know...

Still no af here just weird twinges by my ovaries and some back pain and feeling like I have a stitch in my side..

It got quiet in here all of a sudden


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

It's an evap.. Has to be. No color to it.. :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm at work.. I'd post a pic if I knew how to off my phone.. It's another shadow line.. Which means no


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Omg no I'm kidding I took the test apart and there's slight color on one side.. Still an evap though right?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I'm gonna say to be on the safe side and consider it an evap.... Try to hold your pee for 3+ hours and take another and see what happens. Why did you get the blue dye I heard horrible thing about them and evaps.... Though at this point I'd be happy to see 2 lines no matter what


----------



## annie00

i agree hold ur pee and try again and let us no tonight.. ill be up waiting for u


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

That's what I'm thinking I have to pee again but will hold it.. I stopped at the $store on my way to work and it was between these and the dropper ones.. I don't have a sterile cup at work plus it's pretty much blizzarding here.. So.. That's what I got.. U can see a whole line.. Same width as the control line.. 

I feel like I have a rock in my stomach seeing that. Made me catch my breath.. I hate these tests.. But am not using an expensive one till af is late.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ok lol I get off work at midnight.. My tummy is rolling circles right now.. Plus we're dead so the only thing I can do is sit here and stare at it..


----------



## annie00

mrs when ur af due


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Friday


----------



## annie00

midnight what time is it there its 804 here?


----------



## annie00

im suppose to start tom... i hope u get ur bfp boo hope im wit u my boob just got a shooting pain only for a sec though..:(


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I'm m also at work (for another 2 hours :wacko:) trying to decide if I am gonna test tomorrow morning or wait til friday if af hasn't shown... Some times I don't start til evening and I don't want to waste a test in the morning just to stay a couple hours later... 

If af doesn't show tomorrow it will be the first time I've ever been late...

I called my best friend to see if she found the person that set off her preggo sense (more trying to rule myself out if one of her other friend were pg) and she said she thinks it me that she can feel that its a close friend that she's known a long time (we've been bfs since we were 11) so it did the opposite of calming my spotting lol... I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much but I can't seem to help myself


----------



## annie00

hopeful i hope ur pregnant i really do... my wishes are with u ... im guessing i missed the egg bc my lower back on right side is hurting :(


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Ok lol I get off work at midnight.. My tummy is rolling circles right now.. Plus we're dead so the only thing I can do is sit here and stare at it..

MRS PUT DOWN THE PEE STICK AND STEP AWAY LOL Jk


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful- so ur af is due Tom? Annie u and me on fri? 

We are all going to get bfps! I have a really good feeling about this.. Omg Omg omg!


----------



## annie00

hahaha... im due tom... thurs.... i hope ur right... even though my back hurts could be the baby but sure its the bitch of a witch af


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I certainly hope so

I think annie is due with me tomorrow I can't wait either omg I just wish I knew already


----------



## annie00

ur right hopeful :) i dont see how yall can be so sure when i no im not.. have no signs other than the bitch arriving lol


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Yep totally hear ya.. We weren't even trying.. For the first year and a half.. But weren't protecting anymore.. Hubby says condoms are for sailors! Bahaha
> 
> I've had 3 bfps.. One 7 years ago... 5 yrs and 4 years ago.. Then bam started my af like right after.. The first 2 were me being wreckless and dumb.. (wish now I woulda been one of those girls that can give themselves to her husband) but he wasn't a virgin either so it's ok.. But am thankful that things ended up like they did.. But each year.. I get less fertile I think. Now that we are ready I just want to see those two lines! I bought more tests on way to work.. (it's snowing like crazy here! Already snowed 5-6 in since 11am.) I'm not going to stop testing till I get two lines or af shows.. I think I'm gonna get addicted since my temp is still up!
> 
> Still having af cramps.. Strong then gone then light then gone...
> 
> Bb sting and feel swollen then don't. I can feel the veins above my skin though.. Idk what that's about.. Or if it's normal for me.. I have always seen a vein run across and down each breast and go down through my nipple.. But it looks like I have a teeny snake under my skin.!!

My cramps are the SAME! Minor cramps, then nothing. Then, they're back but weird cramps. just a little, really low and mild, then nothing for hours. Very strange. This is after days of regular AF cramps, and they went away. Still no AF. I'm testing again tomorrow. My bbs are a little tender, mostly when I walk around without a bra on, or when my dh hugs me, but that's also normal for AF time. If she even shows up way late, I'll be TICKED.


----------



## annie00

let me ask this.. im cramping on my right side like i said early my lower back hurt on my right side...same sides..hint hint.. jj anyways when u get ur period does it only come from one side are shouldnt both my right and left should hurt.. i thought have pain on both sides?? explain..


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Its all pma wishful/hopeful thinking... Its almost like we can wish the baby in to us lol...

I just wish god would give us a for sure sign the moment we conceive like our hair turns purple or something lol


----------



## annie00

hey speaking of purple hair... my friend is a hair dresser and this customer came in and wanted her hair bleached so she said ok.. so she bleached her hair and it came on braney purple.. hahaha.. bc the customer was pregnant and didnt no she was!!!! wow... funny


----------



## rosababy

annie00 said:


> let me ask this.. im cramping on my right side like i said early my lower back hurt on my right side...same sides..hint hint.. jj anyways when u get ur period does it only come from one side are shouldnt both my right and left should hurt.. i thought have pain on both sides?? explain..

Interesting...my lower back hurts on the right side and I have a weird cramp on my right side, too. I didn't even notice it until you said this, annie! haha! So much for no symptom spotting. :blush:

Hopeful, LMAO!! A purple hair when we conceive! I love it! That would make things so much easier.


----------



## annie00

rosa what u mean so much for symptom spotting? mean u think we out?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I have a question....

What is your biggest fear about pregnancy and raising your child:

Mine is am I gonna be a good mom... I don't want to turn into my mother and I'm afraid I will


----------



## rosababy

annie00 said:


> rosa what u mean so much for symptom spotting? mean u think we out?

Oh no! I just mean that I told myself I wasn't going to read into every little symptom that I felt. And here I am, thinking oh ya, I feel that too! Oh and I have those pains, too! :haha: Oh well, who was I kidding? I'm a symptom spotter. :blush:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

hopeful4bfp said:


> Mrs.iwnamkabb said:
> 
> 
> Ok lol I get off work at midnight.. My tummy is rolling circles right now.. Plus we're dead so the only thing I can do is sit here and stare at it..
> 
> MRS PUT DOWN THE PEE STICK AND STEP AWAY LOL JkClick to expand...

Bahahahah.... It's soo pretty though:) !!!!

Still holding it.. I know it's pointless but I am sooo testing again. :) 

Annie- she said so much for not symptom spotting.. We always say we're not going to read in to every little thing but 10dpo and forward I don't think any of us can help ourselves lmao


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful- I feel the same as u. My mom is genetically a negative mean chaotic person.. Ever since I left the nest I've had to work hard to change things I do that are similar.. I do not want to be like her. 

I won't even tell her I'm pg till much much later.. If not till when the baby is born.. That's mean to say, and I'm sorry to say it.. The last time I was pg, I'm positive that being around her made me lose it. That's a horrible thing to say but if u knew her.. Ud understand. I swear.. I was the one pregnant and she made it seem like she was.. Can u tell there's tension there


----------



## annie00

mrs- i am a symptom spotter than wow. i do lol :)

hopeful- my biggest fear of be pregnant is the labor..if i would have to guess.. heard contractions really hurt..... an fear as raising it is putting it threw a divorce like i went threw when i was 2 .. and all my life growin up i had to go here and there for holidays and things like that i dreaded every time i had to go to my dads house he is a POS.. i dont want to put my family threw that


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Mrs I totally understand about the mom thing... My mother tried to break me and dh up 2 weeks before our wedding just because I wanted her to be apart of it and she didn't want to be around my best friends who were paying for it. That was just the most resent thing....there's a long history between us and 90% is bad...


Annie I'm not fearing labor too bad cause I already know I'm gonna use meds and not try to suffer through it I want to enjoy the birth of my child.... As for the divorce thing, if you and your dh ever split than you have knowledge on how it feels and can make it better for your little one, but we are gonna pray that that it never happens in the first place


----------



## annie00

hopeful-- i guess ur right.., and dh went threw a divorce when i think he was 9 are 10 so he knows how it feels also. thats a good thing bc maybe he will not want to put his kids threw that either :)

im using meds to btw


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful- yep ours are prolly the same.. She didn't go to either me or my sisters weddings.. She's even tried to drive my sis to the courthouse to get a divorce.. Likes the chaos.. Much better without it. 

Corporate just called me and told me I can close at 10! Yay!!!


----------



## annie00

oh cool now u can test earlier... 

OMG did they change the damn website my back ground is white now


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Labor doesn't bother me at all.. I've severed my femur bone in half, didn't fully heal for 11 months.. Sucked and if thats not bad enough pain.. for 2 weeks after it happened I didn't have a bm for at least two weeks.. So finally going... Was like giving birth.. Lmao.. I gave birth to a turd... Sry gross and painful.. But thinking back... My analogy of it is funny to me


----------



## annie00

NVM its back purple lol oopss sorry :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Your on central time right... So that's only 30 minutes yay I also get off in 30 lol probably before that as soon as my relief gets here which should be any minute than I can go home and get on an actual computer... Sometimes I hate typing on my phone


----------



## annie00

lMAO>>> yall never answered my? about should i cramp on one side only due to period are both.. im only cramping an back pain on right side bad are good thing?


----------



## annie00

hopeful piss and let us no pleasse


----------



## hopeful4bfp

My sis got ran over by a truck a few years she broke her hips in half vertically, 4 bones in her back, 3 ribs and cracked her skull because of all the pain meds she was taking she didn't have a bm for over a month... Can you imagin owww


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Omg not at all. Two weeks was bad enough! Got a good dose of what child birth would be like though ;) 

Annie- I'm not sure I get af cramps up front.. But get stitches in sides sometimes.. If it's unbearably painful could be ectopic. :(


----------



## annie00

no its really mild.... i stay constipated.. all the time i only go about once a week... one time i went 2 and a half weeks and i had to take a stool softner and i still had to push for bout 15 mins to get it out.. my mom looked at it and said damn thats the biggest thing i ever saw lmao... I HAve to take stool softner alot.. it runs in the family


----------



## hopeful4bfp

my cramps are usually my entire abdomen so i cant tell if its one side or another... mine are normally so bad i throw up and pass out if i dont take meds at the first sign of pain....

I love how we are talking about bm lol.... i have the opposite problem as you annie i go 5-6 times a day it really sucks


----------



## annie00

wow...lol... i always remember pain all threw my tummie but right now back pain and lite cramps on right side.. hope it a good sign and still very light spottig


----------



## hopeful4bfp

oh i thought the spotting had stopped.. did i miss something?

oh and talking about fears the other fear i have is ripping cause i know that during in labor you can have the epidural but if you rip then you have to go home with a new born in pain. i know that i wouldnt want to risk being doped up on pain killers trying to take care of my little one but thats just me ....


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful- I know what u mean! What's it called epesiotomy, where they actually cut u so u don't tear. I'm ok with all of that. 

I threw the test out and will test again tomorrow. No sense wasting them till then since I couldn't stop on way home.. Too snowy. Can't wait to find out what's going..af or bfp!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i know im the same.... im almost like i want to go to bed just to wake up and check my panties lol... thats just silly.... though i am very tired it could just be that i worked my bootay off at work in between chatting with ya'll


----------



## annie00

hey im kinda worried... my lower back hurts on my right side kinda go down my butt.. 

btw im still very very light spotting..


----------



## annie00

any adivce????


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh ladies, I need you right now...............I have no real life friends to talk to and right now talking to my mother is out of the question. I consider you my friends and need a shoulder right now. I dont even know how to feel about what I am getting ready to type.........................

My husband was contacted tonight on Facebook by his girlfriend from highschool. They have not spoken in 18yrs. Now normally this would be no issue as I am very seruce in our relationship. BUT, she informed him that he has a 17yr old son that he never knew existed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG! OMG! OMG! I cant deal................


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi brandi. I wish I would hav logged in sooner. Was she insinuating paternity?.. Either way.. Wow 17.. That's a little long, why now?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Annie- I say see what your bodies telling u in the morning. It could be impending af.. Or implantation :)?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Hi brandi. I wish I would hav logged in sooner. Was she insinuating paternity?.. Either way.. Wow 17.. That's a little long, why now?

Actually, we both just signed up for Facebook. We were looking up people form our teenage years and Kevin saw her on one of his old friends pages and sent a friend request to see where life had taken her. She excepted and immediately blew us both out of the water. He has let me sit here through all of the back and forth betweeen them so I know he is telling the truth about not knowing. He was a teenage boy. He borke up with her to date someone else. She found out she was PG right after and lied to everyone. BUT, she is angry at DH for not being there and for the fact that her DS is now an angry and bitter teenager?!?! She didnt tell DH! How does she have the right to be angry?!? How does she have a right to have a say so as to whether DH has a right to be a father to this young man or not?!? How do you tell someone on FACEBOOK that they have a 17yr old son that they didnt know about? How do you take that right away from someone without even giving them a chance?!? She lived in the same small town as DH for 13yrs!!! Up until 5yrs ago!! What excuse could there be for keeping something like that from someone for 13yrs?!?


----------



## nypage1981

Brandi- i'd say he needs to get tested obviously to make sure she isnt bored, lonely, and just looking for drama with your guy. Seems weird to me.....Aweful and weird. 

Ladies- you talk of the pain of labor and BM! I was in labor for 16 hrs, pushed for 2(even hanging from this bar contraption), then had a c section! And that first bowel like a week later was torture. I as afraid to push, but couldnt not push and OH. So bad! Hope you all have it a little better:) Obviously, i'd do it again! Bring it! 

Im at work, jealous you all get off so early. Im on from 11pm-7am and already tired. Its 1:17. 

Didnt think I ovulated and not sure whats going on but have some icky cramps too. Theyve been all day just mild but not sure what part of my cycle I even am. This sucks!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi- that's a awful situation. I agree with you. If they lived in the same town that long, then she should have told him before hand. If she didn't then, that really is on her girl.
Here's what I believe would happen.. 
To start: a paternity test.
next step if necessary: Find a litigator.. Not a lawyer. No courts or anything like that should be necessary especially since he's an adult.. I get that he's 17. But any child can emancipate themselves at 16. If he ever got in trouble for something.. he would be charged as an adult.. *just an example.. not a statement towards his character* 
So if she's trying to get any kind of child support or back arrears, then it's not going to happen. He was never aware of the child.. The mother chose to raise him single-handedly for whatever reason, the result of her judgement, is a problematic teenager.. 
The childs actions now are probably from not having a positive, steady male influence through-out his life.. 

But trust me... if she tried any problems in that way.. those "concerns" can be addressed and tamed quickly.

on the rest of your lives factor. OMG. I don't know what to say other than, he's got another son to father. *if paternity shows he's the father*
it could go really good, but it will also be tricky. Instead of dad. He would have to come in as "friend.. It's amazing to meet you> I guess.. I'm your dad. Would u like to take a walk and get to know eachother" 

I think if he is the father, then he should be involved.. with his son. Not her. But again, it would be hard not to see her when you have a kid together..

(sigh) This is tricky dudette. I think first step for sure is DNA.

What I can't figure out, is ... she could probably try to contact him at ANY time, Like you said.. soo.. why now after you got your facebook? I'm almost willing to bet whats going on..

she is probably like some people I've met before, Who lurks on anything, If it wasnt' him it'd be the next guy to cling to. He did an innocent thing and added her.. she "could" have perceived it as a kindling gesture.. but instead of being a decent lady.. she's acting like I crazy-desperate ho?

lol my votes on three what do u think?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

ny- First.. where's your hubby? I'd keep :dance: !!!! 
second: I so know what you mean about 3rd shift.. My dh works the same hours.. and I greatly dislike how our schedules lay out. We sleep in the same bed together 2 nights a week. I really hope you see your hubby more than I do. I get lonely sitting here while he's at work. (love you girls for keeping me busy) Then during the day when we're both off... he's sleeping and I just woke up and have a few hours before I go to work. :( -No bueno

i think maybe your ovulation has been pending... till a certain two people where home together in their own baby shack ;) hehe I hope so anyways.. That way you can be sure to catch that :sperm: :egg:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

oh snap.. I forgot to post my test pics up!! brb


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thank you so much Mrs. for taking the time to type all of that out. Yea, I'm voting 3 too! Here is part of what she said......

"I loved you and you truely hurt me!Now you want to resurface and play dad?You make me laugh. Its scarey. I don't know, trust or respect you. But I see you everyday.I wondered for a long time how i would handle this day. I had it all played out....until now."

What the hell! So basically she has held a grudge against him for almost 18yrs because he was a typical teenage boy and broke up with her for someone else. So because she was angry at him, and obviously still is, might I add, she denied him of the right to be a father to his son. She lied to not only DH, but her son, DH's mother, her family, etc. So if you are so mad and angry and dont want DH to be a part of your son's life, why tell him now? If I didnt want someone to be a part of my childs life I sure as hell wouldnt come on Facebook blurting it out!


----------



## nypage1981

Ooooh im excited to see MRs. That so sucks to have your huny work overnights all the time. I'd die. We dont do well when we cant sleep and snuggle together. 

I dont always work overnights so its cool. I just have 2 in a row this week. I dont have a regular schedule at work, but overnights come like once every month or so. He came home from NY today so we DTD b4 i worked! We really only missed last night so one night shouldnt ruin my chances! Sucks though cuz when we DTD when im on the run, I cant lay down after it. Oh well. Better than no BDing! 

Weird thing- every month i usually get sick of BDing by now and we stop, but not this month. Im ready to go at it all the time! I hope that means i'll catch it, eevn if super late. I usually cramp different for ovulation though- more like I feel tender in one ovary but not now. Who knows. Im bad at testing and keeping track this month so its my own fault for being cornfused.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

ooh ny.. if ur super horny.. lol then u could be clost to ovulating ;) ooh yeeeaaa lol

Brandi- 

"I loved you and you truely hurt me!Now you want to resurface and play dad?You make me laugh. Its scarey. I don't know, trust or respect you. But I see you everyday.I wondered for a long time how i would handle this day. I had it all played out....until now."

umm.. Thats manipulation and reverse psychology all at once.. PSYCHOTIC! He (as he, I mean the both of you in your Union) owe her no explanations.. In all fairness.. he should attempt to start a friendship and play that manly role in his life.. but It needs to be up to the child whether he wants a relationship or not.. One of those.. I'm here for you when you need something.. But we're cool... Wwwweee donn need daa buuuuushiiit *i was shakin my head and finger in my head while i was thinking that lmao. 

Ladies.. how do i get a url for my pictures agaiN!? I can't remember


----------



## nypage1981

Ive never been successful at posting one of my OPKS on here MRS so couldnt tell ya. Gunna be super pissed when, IF, I ever get that BFP and cant show it off. lol.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

one more comment on her quoted statement..

I'm medicated for manic depression, aka Bi-polar, aka Effin CARAAZZY. So i feel highly confident and concise when I say that one person that says any of what she said there in one sentence.. needs get a medical therapist. Just in that quote I see nasty, chaotic, mess written all over it. 

Everything is about her and her feelings.. right? she mentioned her son .. then started talking about herself? i bet she did.. and right there.. can you see where her intentions are.. i would make her bug off. Get a paternity test done. Thinking about it now.. I'm willing to be stronger that its not his.. Cuz if she really did love him so much.. anybody that is that manipulative would have brought it up by now..

Ok so I don't really know her.. but I have come across some caddy cold hearted people. And I'm learning about different kinds of people and how to interpret each by different things.. I'm pretty sure he should block her from his facebook to. 

Ps. If ur just now getting it... u'll realize that most everyone lives on facebook. I used to.. before meds bahahaha.. fb was my outlet for everything.. but i realized too many people knew too much.. so I dont use it anymore..


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks! I cant wait to see your pics! You can do it on Photobucket.

Yea, I told DH that we are only going to give her enough time to figure out how to explain to her son and herr family about the web of lies she created and if she doesnt give DH access to the son, then we will be headed to South Carolina in a couple of weeks ourselves. I told him that I would be going, bu I thought that him and the young man(God! I cant even say "his son") need their first meeting to be just the two of them in a public place. After that I would love to meet him if he wants.

Woops! Posted at the same time! Yea a paternity test is definitely in order and she's paying! Lol! I am starting to HATE Facebook! This is the reason it has taken us so long to even sign up! Lol! Fortunately, she said everything in private chat! LoL!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

good for you! Ok.. here goes photo bucket.. I bet i have to create an account huh.. pits..


----------



## BrandysBabies

You can always just do them as an attachment from your picture file on your computer.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/IMG_1192.jpg?t=1295511622

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/IMG_1182.jpg?t=1295511622

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/IMG_1188.jpg?t=1295511758


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/IMG_1202.jpg?t=1295511810


Let me know what u see?


----------



## BrandysBabies

OMG!! That third one has a GREAT line!! I think a pink dye is in order!!!! Oh!! I hope this is it!!! Was that 3rd one within the time limit?!?!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

sry i can't help put post.. I had 33 pics taken of them.. i narrowed them down to like 7 or 8


https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/IMG_1202-1.jpg?t=1295511984


----------



## nypage1981

BFP! BUT, those blue ones are icky, so I hope hope hope its a true bfp.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

that was just one test. Cheapy dollar store.. it looked like that within the minute. but i thought it was like a shadow line..so i started taking it apart and taking pics.. 

i'm telling myself it's an evap.. just to feel better.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

should i go pee on my other one now.. and get good ones later? bahahaha


----------



## nypage1981

Yes for sure pee on another. The .line looks so much better in that one pic, weird! But yes, try another....if its positive it still will be now no matter what time !


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

ok last one.. I promise

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/IMG_1204.jpg?t=1295511984


----------



## nypage1981

Yea i totally see it, its light but pretty sure its got the blue color!. How many dpo are you again?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

i wonder if it would be darker yet?? 

I'm having some weird cramps.. i'm still telling myself that she's going to be here tomorrow! last month.. i was two days premature.. taking tests that looked like these... started af two days later.. boo.. tha'ts what i get for obsessing though.. lol.. Even if it's not I'm thrilled to see two lines of some sort :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

10-11. I started o'd late late two saturdays ago.. bd'd that night at like 4am since dh was home ;) 

sun morning woke up my temp had gone half way up.. then mon it shot up to what normal post o temps look like.. but they're still high too.. they should have started to drop... so we'll really see what's up in the morning. 

i'm drinking a cranberry spritzer to get my stick juices flowing. mmm (that sounded more perverted than i intended ha.)


----------



## nypage1981

Lol! Well the 10-11 dpo could be why it is light! So, last month you had a light blue line as well?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh! I see it to! I so hope this is it!!

On another note, the crazy ex(why do I hate her?) just sent another message to DH telling him to call her tomorrow so they can talk everything through and gave him her number...........................tell me I have nothing to worry about...................:cry:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Holy crap! I just found the 17yr olds FB page....................... No pics, but now my wheels are turning.............

How awful would it be to just cut her off at the quick and message him with something like, "Hi Josh. Your mother just FBed me and told me I'm your father!"

Hahahahaha! Oh god, why am I laughing! I think I am going crazy!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, i definately think you have to worry about her. She seems like a " oh, now we are friends on FB so im going to try to get him back" sort of girl. Ugh. She seems definately shady. careful.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

i hope you have nothing to worry about. I know i wouldn't be that nice if i was you.. but like i said, i'm a little coockoo sometimes.. In the first year that my husband and I met and dated eachother.. his ex.. called him all the effin time.. trying to get his sisters phone number.. texting him to tell him their show is on.... get real.. i got sick of it and called that b*** myself and told her to get to scooting. Find a new man to talk to that stuff about.. and if she wants his sisters number so bad.. hit her up on myspace.. She was like.. well if he's just give me the number I'd stop. I was like, " well he's not going to give it to you, because there's no reason for you to talk to anyone in this family anymore.. and out of respect from a woman in a relationship, to a woman whose been in one.. leave my man alone.. " Sorry <-rambles.. 

i noticed after that.. that dh let me make more decisions.. maybe because he saw at the beginning what a woman i am :D


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

the bitch in me says do it.. cuz women like that don't need control at all! gotta stay one step of ahead of her.. she's taken control of everything else around her.. now movin in on your territory.. nope. 

but for the safety of the kid feelings.. idk girl.. do u! lol

ny is right.. be careful.. and stay strong between the two of you. She's probably looking for a weakness in him to latch on to.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh my god I alreay can not stand this woman!!!! Here is what she just typed...........

"I guess I will talk to you tomarrow thenAnd thanks for making me not able to sleep' I can't tell you how glad I am to be up at 4 am."


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

nypage1981 said:


> Lol! Well the 10-11 dpo could be why it is light! So, last month you had a light blue line as well?

looking back at them.. they looked like faint bfps to me last month cuz i was looking waay hard.. i took pics of them too.. but now i see the difference in blue and evap.. they had no color to them.. 

this one did.. stronger on one side of the test.. but there.. idk. it's ruled an evap till i test again.. I almost want to wait to take it since i won't have any more in the morning... 

butt.... i could find out for sure tongiht.. and get more tomorrow..

orr..

i could get a bfn.. and waste a test lol:coffee:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

brandi- if he's compliable, i would advise him to keep it strictly business. no personal stuff besides the kid.. no deep material here.. 

in these situations when you have something like this come around.. you can only hope your husband acts correctly.. so we don't have to loose our cool! lol

i just think that last message was inappropriate to send to a married man.. i can see where she's snaking.. i think right now she's just looking to converse with him and find a common ground to talk about more things..


----------



## BrandysBabies

BrandysBabies said:


> Oh my god I alreay can not stand this woman!!!! Here is what she just typed...........
> 
> "I guess I will talk to you tomarrow thenAnd thanks for making me not able to sleep' I can't tell you how glad I am to be up at 4 am."

OMG! Thinking more about this statement! Shes the one that sprung this on us, not the other way around!?! DH just fell asleep and has to get up at 6am(now 4am) and will probably be worrying most of the day about this while having to work all day with my dad!?! And here I am at 4am WIDE awake scared to death that this woman is going to try to ruin MY family's future?!? And we are supposee to be upset that she cant sleep!?!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

told you.. it's passive flirting.. nip that shi* in the bud. Don't say anything.. I think if he doesn't respond to those statements.. the more she puts them out there.. the more ridiculous they'll become.. cope till paternity test.. but stand by his side. CLOSELY snakes squeeze in the smallest spaces..

I really hope this turns out ok for you! I'm sad u have to go through that.. If you ever need a vent.. we're here.

speaking of.. Great movie to rent. Not child suitable, is "buried" with ryan reynolds. won't ruin it.. but worth the 1.00 rent at redbox.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks! Maybe we will watch it this weekend. God only knows we are gonna need something to distract us. 

Okay, one more question. Should I insist that when DH talks to her on the phone that it be done in my presence, or is that insinuating to DH that I think he is going to handle it wrong?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

if you feel more comfortable, in a situation like this, stress your feelings and concerns as his female, ( i refer to wild animal insticts when it comes to the bond between people.. we are mammals afterall)

by saying that this situation is disturbing to you, and allowing him to recognize his manly duties of comforting his wife and making her feel prized.. he should be comfortable with what you are.. you do need to completely encourage the feelings that there is no lack of trust between you too. so he'll feel comfortable sharing and keeping you in.. vs. being a man and doing it himself.. we're women.. they need us when they run out of words..

i believe strong-heartedly that as women, it is our duty to make our man feel respected, love and give ourselves to them when they're in need, and to make your ideas.. seem like their ideas, by praise.. that way they do what you want.. 

me: Honey; your idea about changing the bedroom furniture around was great..

Mario: yea. it doesn't look bad. 

Me: you're brilliant babe.. 

(this was after a few weeks of me telling him constantly i wanted to move his side around while i re-arranged the bedroom... all the while.. he kept telling me no.. there was no other way it would fit) hehe


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thank you Mrs. I dont think I could have made it through the past couple of hours without you!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

you're welcome.. all these student loan bills are paying off then lol.. :) don't let her get you down. at all.. She's the stranger coming in to your territory.. look at her weird.. not vice versa. 

ok it's 3:22am here.. and i'm SERIOUSLY contemplating getting out and driving to mcdonalds for some chicken selects.. They sound sooo delicious right now. Last time i had those was oh gosh at least 4 years ago.. ive had a taste for them all night! 
1. Do i get out in the snow... just to go spend money on something that is not healthy for me.. but would completely satisfy this feeling in my mouth..

or 2. stay home.. eat a salad.. or bowl of ramen.. and stay safer.. a few dollars richer.. and pissed off. :( lol idk.


----------



## nypage1981

OMG Brandi- wth. She is definately being coy with him on that last statement. He needs to be firm and nip the flirty, damsel in distress act real quick. Have him call with you around for sure. You have the right to be clingy here and he should get that. 

Mrs- I soooo wanted the actual chicken nuggets from mcd's just a bit ago. thats hilarious. You should go get chicken and a test:) haha


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls....O where o Where is my AF at....or where o where could she be? MY TEMP IS STILL UP AND BFN :(


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandi- I agree with mrs 110%. Start off with a paternity test, no questions asked, and be sure to inform her that there will be no further contact with either of them until the results are in. Seems to me there is something mighty fishy there even if he does turn out to be the biological father. She has brought this mess upon herself and now that she has to lie in the bed she's made she wants to point fingers elsewhere. I wouldn't worry even bother worrying about "what if he is the father" right now. You are taking on more stress than is necessary and you have much more important things to focus on like that little bean you are making. I am very hopeful for you this month. Take things one step at a time. If she's lying about the whole thing just to try to guilt him back for being a typical teenage boy then she will back down when you demand the test. As for the phone call she is expecting. I would have a serious talk with your dh. Let him know it's not him you are worried about, it's this crazy woman. Explain to him how you feel and request to be present for the conversation so there are no misunderstandings, and you can step in if SHE gets out of line. This is happening to you too, it affects not just him but you as well. You have the right to have an active role in what happens being that this added stress and worry isn't going to help your ttc. I highly advise that all contact be ceased till there is a paternity test so she can't dig her claws in and try to guilt him into submission. 

Mrs- your test looks great!! I really hope that is a bfp!! I don't want to be the downer but the cycle before my bfp I took a clearblue test that came up faintly positive and was definitely blue but every other test came up negative. It was the nest looking evap I had ever seen. I can post pictures of it if you'd like to compare. I have a good feeling this is the start of a lovely bfp for you, I just wanted you to know how lowsy bluedyes really are. They can have coloured evaps. Fingers tightly tightly crossed!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm wondering should I go out an buy more tests or just wait until tonight and if no AF then go buy some more :( I am driving myself madly crazy over here :( WHY :(


----------



## loveinbinary

Andrea- I'd wait and test tomorrow morning. Testing in the afternoon/evening never seems to be a good idea. Less concentrated urine which doesn't give clear or good results more often than not.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks so much ladies. Wow, I only got 3hrs sleep. Zachary was up bright and early! Lol! I have already called and talked to DH and explained how I felt about the whole situation. I told him that I already hate her. Lol! I asked that all conversations take place in my presence and that everything said needs to be completely focused on here and now, not what happened 18yrs ago between them and that it should remain completely business where the two of them stand. I told him that as a woman I had to protect what was mine and that I wasnt going to let her manipulate her way into my life and our future and he completely agreed with everything I said and is now questioning whether she is telling the truth now too. He said he wants me involved in every step of the process and that all conversations will be done with me there and that he will make her aware that it is him and me that she is dealing with, not just him. Although tired, I feel a little better about the situation today.

Onto the baby front, isnt it awefully early to have sore nipples?? AF isnt even due until the 1st of Feb!?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Brandi- that is a tough situation but i think you and your dh will handle it with grace no matter the out come... I would say that you dont really have anything to worry about with the women trying to worm her way in because it sounds like your dh is completely devoted to you and wont let her.... it takes two to tango and it sounds to me if that girl wants to dance with your dh she will wind up dancing alone.... try to step back look at the situation calmly then list all the worst case scenarios, you will probably find that its not as bad as it seems at first once the initial shock wears off.... good luck honey ill pray for you

well no af this morning but the days not over yet so fx she stays away


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thank you!

Just looking online..............Did ya'll know you can get a paternity test kit for $80?!? Lol, where have I been?? I thought they still cost thousands!? Hahaha!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Well just checked and cm has a pink tinge to it so af its on her way.... I am truly gutted... I just don't understand why god doesn't want me to have a baby... I'm gonna go cry m myself to sleep now... Hope everyone has a good morning


----------



## BrandysBabies

I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww I'm so sorry hunny....my temps are still up and no AF yet but I feel achy like maybe shes gonna show......I can't believe I don't feel how I normally do I'm an emotional wreck tho so maybe thats a sign shes on her way too :(


----------



## loveinbinary

Hopeful- I'm so sorry. Maybe it'll stop. It is very possible. A lot of women spot when af should be there but it never turns into a full flow.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh, my life just keeps getting better and better..................:dohh:

A police detective just knocked on our door to let me know that a Sexual Predator just moved into the house 3 doors down from us! I just looked him up online and he was convicted in 2006 for molestation of a child under 12........WTF is wroong with people?!?!?!?!?! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## sma1588

ohhhhhh nooooooooooooooo im so sorry i would be so scared....i think they should only be allowed to live on there own little street. just take all of them and keep them togather in one area with no kids anywhere around with cops watching them.


----------



## annie00

WOW brandie sweetie keep ur head up and things will get better i promise...

today is 14dpo and im still light spotting but not flow and only when i wipe.. think im getting a yeast infection as well :( and my throat is picky..

not really cramping though


----------



## annie00

yes i agree with sma first off i think that if they are stupid to do omething like that that they should be lock up for ever and new get out... thats disgustin


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sounds like a rough time Brandy, Im so sorry. I hope it gets better for you, I had issues with DH's ex before we got married and somewhat afterwards too, they wanted to be "friends" and it was NOT happening. Normally, im like whatever, but he had cheated on me with her before we got married so that is NOT OK to be friends with THAT kind of an EX! NO FUGGIN WAY!!!!!! Idiots. SMA i just saw u got ur bfp! CONGRATS! Im going to go check out your test!


----------



## annie00

hey ladies i started my period but im ok with it bc now i have a 28day cycle and a normal one at that...


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Annie sorry that the witch fought up with you. 
Next cycle is the one..

And I'm also sorry to see that others afs still have t shown with bfn.. We'll get it girls. 

Ladies.. Today is last day of my luteal phase and my temp is still up.. .. Maybe those pics I posted last night aren't evaps.. Hmmm

Anyways sore throat and stuffy nose this morning.. I still haven't gotten out of bed..(love my phone) plus I don't want to move because dh crawled in beside menwhen he got home this morning and my pup is on the other side.. I love having them close to me.

Bbs are sore.. My dog won't get off me... Bahaha I'm symptom spotting crazy now! I have to pee but don't want to see bfn. 

Brandi- at least the police came and told you.. We had this boy move in on the corner.. Great.. We call him the mutant.. Mean but he always has these parties and somehow a bunch of cans and cups and stuff always end up in my yard.. Annoying but hate it.. He moved in 1 1/2 years ago..

Recently did a local searchforchild molesters in our area:. He's on it!! Nobody came and told us.. Well that changed things for me a little bit.. Now everything be does annoys me..


----------



## annie00

mrs.. pee again and let us no... i hope ur right i should be O like feb 1... and we are going home this weekend leavin tom im so ready... yay.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

BrandysBabies said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Just looking online..............Did ya'll know you can get a paternity test kit for $80?!? Lol, where have I been?? I thought they still cost thousands!? Hahaha!

Lol I think I've seen them at the drugstore.. Cheaper than that.. Worth a check..b

Love- I remember your evap.. U set me a pic last month.. Mayb that's whT it was for me (damn) 

I just took the other one... It looks the sMe.. So I take it that all blue dyes have evaps or distortions through tr middle.. Why can I get one solid dark blue line?! 

Ok well I'm going to pick up some frer's tomorrow if af hasn't shown.. Look at my chart ladies


----------



## annie00

mrs i hope its ur bfp but i have heard bad things about the blue die... run out right now and go get one.. lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I will tomorrow if not later.. :(


----------



## BrandysBabies

Well, she has agreed to a DNA test. She is 110% sure he is Kevins. She says he looks exactly like him. She is going to e-mail us some pictures. She "says" she was sorry for being over dramatic last night and making it about her when it should have been about Josh(the son). She said to appoligize to me for disrupting our life with this news and that she has no intention of hurting my family or my relationshipp in any way. She asked that we give her a few days to tell Josh before DH contacts him. So for now I just have to believe her, but believe me, I will be all over this every step of the way.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi it's great to hear she got, some, decency lol. I wish u luck girl.. Keep us posted


----------



## nypage1981

Brandi- that predator is something I would also worry about. Sorry to say, dont let your kids out unattended for sure. They hunt and they always will:( 

I had a dream that I was cramping and docs kept me in hospital cuz said I was going into labor and im like aaahhhh, im not preg and they are like yes you are and I was. Watchin too much "I didnt know I was pregnant" apparently. 

Im not feeling positive. I have slight cramps today and yesterday so keep OPK testing and its stark white. So no idea, maybe didnt ovulate but am cramping. I just want a baby and am getting really down today:(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny-keep your faith with the rest of us! Look at my avatar!

WE CAN DO IT!!! AND WE WILL! 

Went and bought some pink dye tests.. Then got stuck in the snow.. Had hubby and two nice people push me out.. Holy macarel


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Mrs. I am usually so upbeat about things but this seem so hopeless when its been years. Arggh. So....did you do the test? I may not be checking on here again til im at work tonight I work overnight again so if ya'll are awake again i'll be on if we are not busy:)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Mrs. Did you test?!? I cant wait to see it!!


----------



## rosababy

Mrs. take those darn tests already! We're dying to see them! 
Brandy, my goodness, you've got some drama over there! I'm so sorry you're having to go through all of that. :wacko: I hope everything works out.

As for me, I just wiped and saw some pinkness. Two small drops of blood in the toilet. No full blown bleeding yet, but I guess I'm out. What ticks me off the most, is that my period was a few days late, and I am NEVER late. My cycles vary on how many days, but my luteal phase is never longer than 12 or 13 days. I'm 16 dpo today. AND, AF always comes in the morning. I never spot before her, and she always comes in full force, no doubt about it, AF. I spotted 3 hours ago, and haven't seen anything since, which is weird. I'm so ticked at my body right now it's not even funny. All cycle, I was like it's not time this cycle, and I'm okay with it. It won't be this month, but I won't freak out. Sure enough, my period is late for the first time in my life, and I start to get hopeful. Only to be slammed to the ground again. My poor dh is trying so hard to cheer me up, rattling off all the research he is doing on the computer on how low the percentages of infertility is blah blah blah and I finally shut him up by saying "don't you always say statistics don't mean anything to the individual?" Well he left the room and now I feel bad. He was just trying to make me feel better. :cry:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

So after checking my cm internally and noticing a pink tinge i thought af was gonna be here within a few hours but theres not even pink on the tissue 8.5 hours later, im trying not to get excited as the day is not over and she has shown as late as 10pm but im cervix is high and soft and i thought it was suppose to be low and hard before af.....

Brandi-- its good that she is being more reasonable and has apologizes for her bad behavior...

ny-- keep your chin up its not over yet....

About the child molester, i believe that those that hunt and hurt children deserve to rot in prison but there are some times circumstances surrounding some that they are unfairly lumped in with the rest..

I have a friend named matt that when he was 18 he went to a party and got drunk and high met a girl there and they had consensual sex. the next morning she told him she was only 15 and if he didnt date her she would tell her parents, he said no she was to young so she told her parents and he was charged and convicted of sexual acts against a child. He is even labeled as a violent sex offender because he didnt know his "victim" before hand...

It has ruined his entire life... he even has a set of twins he cannot even be within 200 yards of. its really sad.

So i try not to judge without knowing the whole story.... im not saying i would invite them over or let my kids go near them lol..... 

im feeling kind of sick to my stomach but i did just eat a big meal (beef fajitas mmmmm) and ive been light headed all day...

well lots of :dust: to all of us


----------



## rosababy

Brandi, sorry I spelled your name wrong. :wacko: One of those days.:nope:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I tested this morning and nothing visible..no threw it away.. I went to totals it apart.. But I figures if it's a true positive it will show up like it's supposed to. I went and got some cheapies.. Idk when to take them.. 

On a side note... Anyone else feel silly to have a bunch of pregnancy tests in the trash every month, and dh see how obsessive we are ttc? I feel silly sometimes. And push them down farther in the trash can


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I hate my spell checker on my phone


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i kinda hide mine so my dh dont think im completely crazy lol


----------



## loveinbinary

I do the same. I burry them under piles of tissue and stuff so oh doesn't see them lol.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

i wonder if they're not stupid.. and really do think we're weird hahaha. Either way, we both feel ready for it. He does his work, and i'll do mine.. 

i kiinda want to take a test.. heehee


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

ladies if you want a good webpage to stalk try this one.

https://www.bumples.co.uk/forum/archive/index.php/t-1787.html

lots of early pg symptoms


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, I take it back! I want to rip her face off?! For what reason would you need to call my husband 4 times in one afternoon???


----------



## loveinbinary

Men will always think women are weird, probably because we are.

Mrs- TEST!! Please.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls my AF was definitely 100% due today she never showed and my temps are still soaring high :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- I'd be very wary of her. Of it were me I'd have picked up the phone after a couple calls and told her precisely what I thought of the matter. But that is just me. 

Andrea- that's great!! I would definitely wait another day to test again. You may be like me and either implanted late or aren't producing hcg as fast. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

oh my brandi, did dh say why she called so many times? If i was in this situation i would have kept it on the internet until the paternity has been confirmed. but you cant change that now but i do believe that you all need to sit down and put down some boundaries and your dh need to stick to them no matter what... it need to be made 100% clear what is and isnt acceptable and you need to figure out what to do if she violates these boundaries.... thats all i can tell you... i hope all this gets better for you 

Andrea that sounds so promising have you tested yet?

MRS I SAY TEST!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am trying so hard to take a step back and trust that my husband will handle this right. He understand how I feel, we did have a very long talk about it. He understands that I want all phone conversations to take place in my presence. He understands how hard this all is for me having to let another woman in our lives. We are still going to get a DNA test. But from looking at the pictures of Josh, there is no denying that he is Kevin's son. I am just so scared...............................................


----------



## annie00

hey ladies i thought i started but i wore a pad all day and just had a few brown spots sso i dunnno what to think.. me and dh are at each others throat.. omg i am so fed up with this bs... im seriously thinking maybe we should just break up bc we cant agree on NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Annie- I suggest you both take a long hard look at your relationship and talk things over and decide what to do. I understand how much you want a baby, believe me we all feel the same, but if you are this unsure of your relationship now is definitely not the time to be ttc. It wouldn't be fair to that baby to be brought into a broken family for no other reason than they were wanted. I had a very broken childhood so I know first hand the stress and unhappiness it can cause. For your sake and the sake of your future children, you need to find out whether or not he is right for you and for the family you want to create. Just because you've been together a long time doesn't justify staying together if you are both unhappy.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

annie- just take a deep breath and calm down it will be ok 

I just found out that my dh plans to go to Longview next week and bring his brother to stay with us indefinitely without asking me if its ok.... grr.. i like his brother and all but this makes me a little uncomfortable as we arnt due to move in to a bigger place for another 5 months, until then we are in a one bedroom one bath 656 sqft apartment. i just dont know how to handle this as i know that his brother needs help and that it will take a load off his mother who he is staying with now.

my dh feels as he left the house when is brother was 8 he needs to make it up to him by being there for him now. i understand that this is important to him and wish to support him but do i do that at the expense of my comfortability in my own home....

should i put my foot down and flat out say no or do i give it a chance and make sure to put ground rules down and hope for the best and if i still feel uncomfortable send him packing? id really appreciate some advice


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful- oo tough one.. Respect him by letting him

Bfollow through with his wishes.. How old is the brother? I would say as long as he's contributing and trying to straighten out it's ok.. 

Brandi- eck.. I'm so sorry Hun. Just so u know it's very relaxing to know that ur relationship is strong. Stat strong amd have faith. 

Annie- I agree with love.. But am also happy to hea that af hasn't officially shown up. 

Dh just made a comment about how clingy our little coco bear is being lately.. She always has to be next to me or on me. 

Plus he asked me if I've lost my brain somewhere lol.. I have ledt my keys in the door at night 3 times in the last week and just now when he was leaving for work.. We opened the door.. Smooched.. Looked down and bam.. Left keys in door again earlier.. 

I just woke up. Took a nap after whatever time I was in here last Bout 7 little after. Woke up, stuck my thermometer in mouth.. 99 degrees I was asleep for about 3 hours.. 
Now that dh is gone for wrk ima test again :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

ok. here's the results.. BFN

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/IMG_1217.jpg?t=1295585610

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/th_IMG_1218.jpg

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/th_IMG_1219.jpg


----------



## hopeful4bfp

aww and i was so sure you were gonna get your bfp.... well its not over yet til :witch: shows... i dont know whats going on with mine.. it finally showed up on the tissue kinda one time there will be a little pink next none so i just wish she would either stop or get here, no cramps though which is weird normally im doubled over in tears eating midol and advil every 2 and 3 hours....


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

yea, i know what you mean.. if she's not here tom.. she's late.. idk.. i had some deep cramps earlier that made me think she was coming at that moment.. went and wiped.. and it looked like fertile.. creamy cm.. weird.. i'm actually really looking forward to taking my temp tomorrow! Woot


----------



## BrandysBabies

AUAUAUAUAUAGHGHGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am going flipping insane! Get what this bitch said to MY husband on FB tonight........

"You know, if I wanted to be a bitch I would tell you to leave your wife and come home."


----------



## hopeful4bfp

brandi you need to try to calm down and stop stressing about this so much (easier said than done i know) but you need to trust your dh and have faith that all this is gonna workout the way it is suppose to... she can talk all the sh*t she wants but when it comes down to it she cant make your dh do anything he doesnt want to and all this stressing isnt gonna change anything all its gonna do is make you short tempered and may cause problems with you and your dh which will be exactly what she wants... just keep your chin up and dont give her what she wants


----------



## nypage1981

Brandy- eww. Tell this wench to just forget about it. She has nothing on you, who have a child with him also so why would she be "home". I mean, 17 years ago? Come ON. She is total Real WOrld material. You should start to search public criminal records to see if she's got any dirt:) lol. sounds so bad, but maybe she's trouble all over and something can be used or at least on your side to protect you with whatever she decides to pull next. 

Funny you guys hide yoru tests. I do too. I got bashfull when he found a whole cycle of OPKs lined up inside a drawer last month cuz i was comparing...he's like, I take it those little sticks are yours. He kinda teases me so I just keep it all to me! 

Mrs- that sucks bfn. Ugh. 

Sorry the rest of you are getting AF:( super boooo. I will be there im sure in 2 weeks when you are all excited to ovulate and BD. Wish we were all on the same track!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi- what has he said about all these communications. I agree with hopeful.. Stop stressing and trust him to make the best decisions.. I know that's bit easy or really all that possible.. But keep talking to your husband about it. And I think he shouldn't reply to those messages. She shouldn't be saying things like that.. One thing my husband told me, before we got married when his ex was still tryingto talk to him, is.. I can't help what she sends me.. I'm not replying and she looks really dumb seeming so desperate. It's over for a reason.

He's not keeping any message secret.. That's wonderful. Are they having conversations? We all know what she's doing is wrong and I can smell a girl like this a mile away.. He needs to ignore the messages and only communicate when necessary. Eventually if she sees he's not shiwing any response or reaction she'll get bored and move on. If it gets too ridiculous, find a third party to take care of communications. That'll make her feel like a complete idiot.. God I hope she stops and gives your peace of mind back.. U don't need the stress especially with your potential delicate condition ;)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

My- funny bout the tests too lol. 

I agree with you about this biotch who is obviously desperate. She looks like an ass. 

Brandi- listen to your husband.. The vibe I get from you is that u too are really strong as a couple. Listen to him and trust in his strength and words. 

Tell him we say hi.. And that he needs to give u a good kiss and tell you how much he loves you. And the biggest thing you need to hear.. Is that you have nothing to worry about.

Show him this message ;) 

Ladies I would love to stay up and chat but I have to get up early and I'm drained. 
Ha ny- I'll be getting up when u r getting off work. Lol. 

Have a great, safe, (Brandi- peaceful), relaxing night. 

Here's some :dust: I found. Figured we could use it! 

*............

Before I Go To Sleep Tonight
By Brenda Durham 


Before I go to sleep tonight

I ask the Lord to shed His Light

upon you in your painful plight

and give you peace throughout the night.

*

May His mercy shine upon

the pain and fear that you have known

Just take His hand He's offering

And let Him make of you His own.

*

Let all the fear just wash away

He offers you a brighter day

Let tears flow, and joy then come

as you find your soul's true home.

*

God Loves those who think they're left

in solitude, of hope bereft

Those He reaches down to lift

up to the awesomest of gifts!

*

Before I drift into sound sleep

I ask the Lord your soul to keep

May He draw you up toward Him now

as you at His feet do bow.

Good night ladies.. If I can't sleep I'll pop back on


----------



## nypage1981

Awesome words MRS. SLeep well and may that test change to BFP for you if you choose to test again tommorrow:)


----------



## BrandysBabies

I just had a long conversation with her on FB. Oh, and since this is all going to sound a little confusing, I forgot to tell you all earlier the real reason that I found out why he didnt know about Joshua. When DH was 17 he got into trouble and was sent to a group home in another city. He left her without saying goodbye. She was pregnant and hadnt told him. And now she is BITTER!!!!

Me- "Hi Stephany, this is Kevin's wife Brandy. I wanted to introduce myself. I didnt want you to think Kevin was logged on and ignoring you. I know he told you that I am having a hard time with all of this, but I want you to know that I want more than anything for Kevin to get to know Joshua. You have to understand as a woman how scary this feels to me. I love my husband with my whole heart and it is hard letting another woman come into the picture. I have no ill feeling towards you, so please dont think that I do. I just need to know that this is 100% about Joshua and nothing else.."

Her- "Brandy, I asked Kevin to let me talk to you and he said no. I have no desire to be with kevin, After what he did and how things were left I am actually very hesitant to allow him into Joshuas life. This is scarey for me too. Please don't think that this has anything to do with he and I. He contacted me and I asked him to leave it alone. He has a right to meet his son and I understand that but what he doesn't seem to get is that Josh doesn't even know he is alive and this could destroy this child"

Me- "I can understand how scary this is for you to. (Sorry I never shared this part with you all at BnB. It is not something I am comfortable talking about. ) I have a 12yr old daughter from a really bad relationship and have done everything in my power to keep him away from her. She has never known him either. He left when she was 6mth old. I have often thought about the day when he would try to come looking for her and it scares the hell out of me. But, I also think about the fact that what if he has grown up in the past 12yrs, what if he has changed? Kevin is an amazing man. He is a good provider. He loves with his whole heart. He is the best father I could have ever asked for for my children. He was in tears yesterday when we found out. He wants this more than anything. Please give him a chance. "

Her- "I was trying to do that but as I told Kevin I want to meet with him first. I dont know him anymore and he has lost every ounce of love and respect that I had for him. I appreciate you contacting me Brandy, really I do, and I give you all the respect due to you as his wife. But I need for you to also respect the sitution that was slapped in my face 18 yrs ago. Without worries, no offense, I think this is something Kevin needs to hadle with me and discuss with you. Im not trying to make you feel excluded at all but this is something I have dreaded for 17 years and there is a lot of anger involve. I have no desire to hurt Kevin the way he hurt me. If that was the case I wouldnt have told him. I honestly think that It may be beneficial to us all to leave it alone. this was his doing and he needs to decide if it is gonna hurt more people than it will help,."

Me- "I can fully understand you wanting to meet first. But as Kevins wife and partner I have to be a part of this. I know Kevin and this is something he will carry with him for the rest of his life if he doesnt get to be a father or at least a friend to Joshua. He holds things in and they eat him alive. I have to live every day with his past mistakes. He has to live every day with his past mistakes. But I love him enough to do it. I know his heart and his mind and I know he is the best man he can possibly be now. "

Her- "I am happy for him( and you) that he has been able to move on with his life. I have toPlease tell Kevin to leave it alone. I think that is best Good night."

And then she texts my husbands phone at 3:15am with the word "Bye".


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thank you Hopeful, Mrs. and NY.

Mrs. I am sitting here in tears now. That was lovely. Any you are all right. I have to trust my husband. He has done nothing wrong. He is openly communicating with me about all of this and we are a team. 

I know the game she is playing. What she doesnt know is that DH has let me sit and watch every message that they have shared on FB. And she is a liar. The part about when she told him she wanted to meet with him first actually went like this.

DH- "I want to be a father and friend to my son."

Her-And I want to see you first.

Him- Deal

Her- Alone

Him- ummmm

Her- Problem?

Him- Joshuas going to be there, right?

Her- After we talk we will bring him in but I think we have some things to discuss and agree on first. Are you afraid to be alone with me?.

Him-not at all.I just want to be able to be apart of his life.i missed out on alot.Hopefully he doesn't think im a dead beat..

Her- You should be scared! I gotta sign off for a few. Get boys situated. If you want to call me you can I got about 7 min. to talk. Josh doesnt think any thing about you! He doesnt know that you exist.

Him- Change That!

Her-No--You get your family in sync first. Until your wife is fine with things leave Joshua out of it. He needs stability not dramaGoodbye Kevin. Guess I will see you at my door??

Him- it's not drama! She is fine with Joshua. It's our history that bothers her.We can work this out stephany. And I guess you will see me at your door, because I am not letting this go.

Her- I dont have to worry about it. Neither does she. Sercurity is only something you can provide her..

Him- I'm not gonna go away.We need to tslkIf you know me the way that you say you do.Then why would you close me out like this.knowing that that boy has my DNA.you even said it miht be good for him.we are better than this.you know that.So you are really gonna just walk away and leave this the way it is.you're really gonna do that.. Please dont be a bitch about this. (I told him he shouldnt have gone there)

Her- As a bitch, yeah Kevin, Im walking! You Fucked up, You made Choices that made yoiu lose what you had. I dont ever remember one arguement we ever had, and you call me a bitch! I have done everything to provide for Josh ALONE. I haven't needed you and I damn sure dont need you to call me out of my name and disrespect me that way. I have never been a bitch to you until now and that s your own doing. you walked away from me 18/ yrs ago. you had no thought s of me or our future then, so you want me to be a bitch? Its not who I am but I can damn sure be a good one..

Her- If thats who I was I d say fuck your wife and come home. But because of you, I know how that pain feel s and women to women I, better than that And WOULDNT do thatGoodbye Kevin!.

Him- Stephany.Do you really wanna walk away? I will see my son regardless.

Her 3hrs later- You ready to try this again?.

This is when I started typing............................................


----------



## nypage1981

Gese, she's being all dramatic! I'd say you should both ignore her a couple days and see what she does. If she truely wants him to meet the son she'll give up with her roundabout antics. Let it simmer and stop the back and forth. Its fueling her I think to play more games.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Exactly! I am so hoping to get to talk to DH in the morning before she starts blowing up his phone again.


----------



## nypage1981

GOod thing you arent in your fertile time right now. This could be a mood buster!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, that's for sure! We havent had sex in two days which is REALLY abnormal for us. We have been tender with eachother and very loving, but this is just such a heavy weight that once we are in bed we just cuddle til DH is snoring. Lol! I however have had about 3hrs sleep in the last 2 days. It is now 4:30 in the morning and I am still wide awake. I am trying my hardest not to let this affect my nerves. I really want my BFP this month.


----------



## nypage1981

Stress causes hormones to mess with implantation so be careful!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I will. I am going to try to just let this go for now. I will not let her affect us having another baby.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hey girls.. Brandi- thank u for posting that conversation. I feel like I know you outside if this cyber friend world lol.. Oh and if I could ring her and give it a good yanking I would. 
She is a bitch.. As soon as the combo doesn't go her way she says it's better for u to stay away.. On beech my did u tell him in the first place momma drama.. She needs a good spanking.. Lol

I just woke up af is due today and my temp was up again at 97.7! Omg omg! It's never done this!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Girls can someone tell me what is going on with me and my chart.....apparently my period isn't coming :( Still negative pee stick should I go ahead and call my doctor or what???? I've NEVER MISSED A PERIOD....til now! Oh and two other times apparently LOL I didn't test positive with my oldest til almost 7 weeks and it was faint soooo I duno if I'd even show on a stick test :( ehhh so annoying :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Right there with ya Andrea.. I just got out of the shower and it feels like I have a pulled muscle in my side :(


----------



## nypage1981

Yay Mrs- thats a good sign. 

Andrea- all you can do is wait and see! usually though if im late, bfn, then I just know its late. we are sometimes late and its cruel!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've NEVER been late......this is just weird....and my temps have never stayed put either.....I keep getting strange pains in my sides an tummy but nothing like AF...not anything NEAR AF pains.....I was supposed to have my biopsy Monday I don't think she'll do it with me not bleeding and not knowing if I'm really pregnant or not...my pee test with my oldest wasn't positive til around 7 weeks...thats whats making me wonder does my body not make enough or something at first or even begin making it really late? I'm so confused LOL


----------



## nypage1981

maybe you o'd late! if the temps stay good thats awesome!


----------



## rosababy

Morning, ladies. I haven't had a chance to catch up on my reading :haha: yet, but I wanted to keep you updated on me. AF came full force this morning. :cry: Do I count today as CD 1, or yesterday because I spotted?? I've never spotted before, so I'm not sure.

I'll be back later tonight to catch up on what will probably be 20 pages of posts! LOL! I love that we're chatty again! :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Today is CD1 Rosa. SOrry to hear about stupid AF. On to the next try eh?


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- I'm so glad your temp is still up!! That's a great sign!! As for the bfn, you've still got time. Remember I didn't get my bfp until af was already 4 days late. 

Andrea- if you've had late bfps with your children before then it would only make sense the same would happen again. Give it a few days then test again before calling your doctor. 

Brandy- I wouldn't trust this woman as far as I could throw her sorry ass. I've dealt with women like her several times. Personally, I would almost say just take her off facebook and forget her completely because nothing good will come from this. But I understand completely how that may not be possible. My honest opinion is that what damage is done cannot be changed. Whether or not your husband becomes part of the kids life isn't going to change the person henhas already become. His mother is to blame for any and all problems this boy has, not your husband. My mom was absent in the majority of my life. Her and I talk now and she helps me quite a bit, but I don't love her. I pretend that the years of absence have been made up for, but our relationship is just a facade. I can't say that is how it will be for the two of them, but being in his life isn't going to change the person he is now. I would tell her that when she is ready to stop playing her games she knows where your husband can be found. She is lying and manipulating to get her way. She wants to make him feel bad and by talking to her she is only going to succeed. Eve though you believe that he is in fact your husbands son, I would tell her that you aren't going to play her games and once paternity tests have been confirmed then discussion can take place about what comes next. Put your foot down and take charge. Make her aware that you can see through her lies and can see exactly what she is doing and you just won't have it. Being nice is what she is counting on. She is going to say whatever it takes to pacify you before stabbing you in the back. Just watch out. She is out to ruin your relationship. The wolf in sheeps clothing.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The only reason I need to call her now is to tell her to cancel my biopsy lol that my period isn't coming like it was suppose to and I guess reschedule the biopsy.....

Rosa I am so sorry AF came :hugs: :hug: I wish she'd hurry up for me :( so I can get my endometriosis taken care of :(


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Af came on full force for me too so I'm officially out :cry:

Mrs and andrea I hope this is it for you y'all def deserve your bfps

Brandy I almost want to say just contact the son and leave the mother out of it, its not like he's a small child that needs mommy consent he's 17 practically an adult.... I know y'all promised to give it a few days foOoor the mother to tell josh but now she's acting like she's not gonna at all or when she does it will be all on her terms or nothing.... She its using her son as a bargaining chip and that even makes me angry... I hope everything turns out for you:hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

sorry to those that AF got, she is soooooo evil! good luck andrea, i hope you being late is a good thing!! =)


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa, hopeful- I'm so sorry af got you. No matter how much we tell ourselves that we know af is going to show and it won't bother us, the truth is it still does. I really hope you catch that egg really soon. That way we can all be huge, pregnant and happy together lol. Are you planning to try anything different this cycle?

Brandy- I agree with hopeful. It is disgusting the way she is using her son to manipulate your husband. She certainly doesn't have his interests in mind. She has her own agenda and will use whomever and whatever to see that she gets her way. When does the kid turn 18? If she is going to continue like this I would wait to contact him till he turns 18 and explain why you waited. Just in case she tries to file harassment for contacting him while he is still underage without her permission. I can understand how she would want certain conditions as this is her son and your husband is now practically a stranger but what she is doing has nothing to do with the safety and wellbeing of her son.


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hellloooo Kylarsmom!:wave:

Your thread got moved from 2WW too then?! That's looking like a splendid bump in your avatar!:thumbup::bunny:

Catch you later, I'm 1dpo so have started w-a-i-t-i-n-g AGAIN!:growlmad:
:hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Ladies, thank you all so much! I love you guys. I would not have made it through the last couple of days without you. Unfortunately I have to play this my husbands way and he is insisting we play nice with her. She of course started calling him before I was even awake this morning. And get this......now she is blaming the fact that he is not going to get to see his son on me. Lol! She told him that I wasnt on board and until I was, he would not have access to his son. How is anything I said last night, "not on board"? Anyway, it doesnt matter. She has no idea but we are going to SC next weekend to deal with this in person. But I can tell you one thing for sure, she will never be left alone with DH. SHe is a snake and he is too nice to see it.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Go you Brandi. You deal with this lol 

Kylar- love the bump! It's so cute! I can't wait till I have one! I'm still in the running and af is due today and temp is still high! Woot woot!

I was nervous taking my temp this morning I did not wantto see it drop.. Does it always drop before af? 

Andrea- good luck hun. Hope she stays away!

We're gonna get our bfps! 

Rosa- sorry to hear the witch got you! Like ny says... On to next month.

I hope to see bfps from everyone soon. We all deserve one so much. 

Brandi- it would be great if u went down there with a bump! Lol she's a character.. Saying she doesn't want to be with him..but messages him saying " if I wanted to be q bitch I'd tell u to leave your wife and come home." she's got nerve.. Like she even has a chance..get real.. Hopefully she'll get bored and move on. There's no reason for all these phone calls.. ugh makes me sick. We got u girl.. Even if we have to team up and cyber bully her bahahaha lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh that would be fun! Lol! Can do it though it is soooooooooooooo tempting! Hahaha!

On the baby front, my boobs hurt!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Shes still not coming.... FF confirms triphasic chart at day 23....and it says TEST you have gone past luteal phase you may be pregnant! LOL but still a BFN :) I dont get it :)

Kylars I love your bump pics I went and stalked the bump thread :) couldn't help myself :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

HollyMonkey and Mrs, THANKS! Mrs, sounds VERY promising, you need to test again!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks Andrea! Im feeling just fat as of now! haha


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

lol kylar.. idk what it feels like to be 10 weeks pregnant.. but you look great! 

i took my last test today.. idk whats going on.. if af was coming.. my temp would drop right??? 

eek.. not knowing is messing with me.. 

Brandi! Sore boobs is a plus! I've had them since 3 or 4 dpo.. normally the day af shows I get the huge burning cramp right as she's here.. and then instantly... my boobs stop hurting.. it's like some weird hormonal release or something! 

i posted my chart up on the tww page.. no replies.. but tons of views.. eck i hate being ignored.. 

i wondered if we should open a new thread up in tww so new ladies can join.. or stay here and wait for our wonderful clique of ladies to all get our bfps.. group decisions.. lets see what you all think about it! 

andrea~triphasic!~ that's supposed to be a great sign! I bet you'll get your bfp any time! 

and kylar!! ty ty ty!!! i'm praying this is it! 

i need to go to macy's and get some more Clinique foundation to cover these blemishes and acne bumps.. i'm starting to break out! 

oh and coffee gave me slight heartburn this morning.. 

sooo sick of symptom spotting! JUST WANT A RESULT OF SOME SORT.. AF OR BFP!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

oh kylar! Ps. LOVE THE CURTAINS! ours are the same color but they have this wild wave to them! it's kind of crazy looking, but my mom-in-law bought them for us and they look awesome! I'm waiting for some mirrors to go on the side.. they have the same wavy pattern! i'll have to take a pic and post it. they're pretty cool looking.. 

i love home decorating.. ikea is amazing!


----------



## loveinbinary

I wish I had a bump :[ I sort of have one under my pundge. I can feel my uterus but I just look fat not full of baby. 

Brandy- I really don't think just showing up there is going to do any good. Chances are it might make the whole situation all the worse. The more you play into her game the more difficult she is going to try and make things on you. Clearly there is something wrong with this woman.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

should i go buy more tests today?? think since i got a bfn this am... if i test tonight i might get a bfp?? ooo i wanna test.. but i hate wasting money! aaaarghh.. what to do.. what to do... 

yea, i've got a little pooch still... it's the hardest darn thing to get rid of.. sit ups.. but i don't want to work out and tone if i'm pg.. cuz i don't want to do anything to stress the baby.. i think if i get farther along the baby would fill up my pooch and i'd just look preggo.. but idk if it would completely go away.. my tummy (pudge) kind of just stops and sticks out from my pelvic area a little.. like where your jeans sit.. its not flat.. oh well.. i'm a thick girl and i like it.. 

i really hate it when i see ppl on tv call jessica simpson and other thick girls fat. we're not fat, we're healthy with a few extra pounds. grr.. makes me mad.. i'd rather be called thick or curvy than fat. stinkin hollywood standards


----------



## Kylarsmom

Im 12 weeks, not 10 ! lol! =D And thanks! I love our curtains too I just bought them with my Christmas money!! EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> should i go buy more tests today?? Think since i got a bfn this am... If i test tonight i might get a bfp?? Ooo i wanna test.. But i hate wasting money! Aaaarghh.. What to do.. What to do...
> 
> Yea, i've got a little pooch still... It's the hardest darn thing to get rid of.. Sit ups.. But i don't want to work out and tone if i'm pg.. Cuz i don't want to do anything to stress the baby.. I think if i get farther along the baby would fill up my pooch and i'd just look preggo.. But idk if it would completely go away.. My tummy (pudge) kind of just stops and sticks out from my pelvic area a little.. Like where your jeans sit.. Its not flat.. Oh well.. I'm a thick girl and i like it..
> 
> I really hate it when i see ppl on tv call jessica simpson and other thick girls fat. We're not fat, we're healthy with a few extra pounds. Grr.. Makes me mad.. I'd rather be called thick or curvy than fat. Stinkin hollywood standards

yes buy tests


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I am curled up on the couch with cramps that just won't go away and I got to get up and work til 11 pm tonight I don't know how I'm gonna make it


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm curvy in a way that I don't like. Before I met oh I lost 40 lbs and loved my body. After meeting him I gained it all back. I was trying to lose weight before getting pregnant but I kept losing motivation as my lifestyle is much different than when I first lost the weight. Now I'm pregnant and hating my body all the more. I want a cute bump, not this flabby whatever it is I have going on. I'm too self conscious to post bump pictures though I do take them. 

Mrs- I don't suggest testing at night unless you've held it a very very long time.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww hopeful :( bless your heart sweetie I wish I were where you are I'd give you a huge gigantic hug and tell you itd be ok :( I'm so sorry I'm crying because you got AF :( :cry: I'm an emotional wreck girls :( ......I don't understand what my body is doing and I just wanna get on with the show so I can get my procedure and figure out whats wrong but NO AF wants to be a B**** that she is and now show up at all :( GRRR I'm going to TRY to hold my pee and take another test later on....I'm getting really really depressed about me not having AF :( and those BFN's don't help either!


----------



## BrandysBabies

loveinbinary said:


> I wish I had a bump :[ I sort of have one under my pundge. I can feel my uterus but I just look fat not full of baby.
> 
> Brandy- I really don't think just showing up there is going to do any good. Chances are it might make the whole situation all the worse. The more you play into her game the more difficult she is going to try and make things on you. Clearly there is something wrong with this woman.

Yea, thats why we have a plan. We are going to play super spy detectives when we get there! Lol! The plan is to go to where she works (people put the stupidest personal info on FB, lol) wait outside for her to leave work, follow her home, park down the street and wait for Josh to leave the house, then follow him to wherever he is going and make contact with only him. In SC he is considered an adult so if she wants to play games we are making up one of our own that doesnt include her. :winkwink:


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy, I know I have not been involved in your conversations about this, but I have been reading them...I feel for your situation and all the emotions that your DH must be feeling with this big news... However, for what it's worth, I would absolutely advise against doing what you guys have planned. Let this simmer down & see if she has the guts to inform her son in some way of who his father is. Can you imagine how traumatic it could be for a kid to get accosted by a stranger that says he's your dad? There has to be an easier transition for this young guy... not to mention that you would be driving a stake into the back of this woman (crazy as she certainly sounds) that she is not likely to forget. I'm sorry you are going through this, and I only wish good things for how it plays out. :hugs:


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- I agree with ready on this. It just sounds like a really bad idea. By doing this you are going to ruin any chance of civility for the future. She could have a restraining order put out for both her and her son because of this. It's stalking. I can imagine how awkward and frightening it might be for the kid. I think you need to think this through more as what you are going to do can potentially affect him negatively. I don't mean to sound harsh as I love you to death, but by doing this you are almost being as selfish as she is. I know he deserves to know who his father is and your husband deserves to have a chance to be a good father to him now, but I think you need to think about what is nest for the kid. A few more days or weeks aren't going to hurt things but just showing up there may do more damage than good. You need to show this woman that you are better than her games. I just really don't want to see this whole thing ruined because of a rash decision. Sorry if I overstepped my bounds with what I said. I don't mean to, just how I feel about the matter because I can very much relate to his situation.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks to both of you. And you are 100% right. Looking back on what we talked about, it sounds as insane as she is, and the last thing we want to do is hurt Joshua.

Thankfully, I am happy to say that my DH finally broke down and had a talk with my father about everything that was going on. He needed a male perspective and my father is the closest thing that Kevin has to one. My dad was able to get through to him about what this woman was really doing and asked Kevin to be honest with himself and to ask himself whether this is something that was worth potentially destroying everything he has worked so hard to build. Kevin called me a few minutes ago and told me that as soon as he gets home he is blocking her from FB and we are getting his number changed. I dont know what my dad said, but Kevin is now convienced that there is a good possibility that Joshua might not even be his son. So, we will not be going to SC and Kevin will not be pursuing this any further for at least a couple of years, if at all. If she really and truely wants the best for her son, then she will tell him the truth one day and give him the information he needs to find Kevin.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Well I'm at work but at least I can go home early so that's a plus it knocks my 9 hour shift to 4 so hopefully I will feel better...

I always say that I have more rolls than a pillsbury factory lol... I'm about 100 lbs overweight but its to be expected

(i hope y'all don't judge)
I just hit my 1 year sober mark...
I was addicted to cocaine and extacsy for 2 years, using if not every day than every other...
Its been a long hard struggle but I can say with out a doubt that I no longer want or need it and I'm happy I quit, I wanted a family more than I wanted that high and that want had kept me clean but at the same time makes it even harder every time I'm denied it when af shows.... I stopped using and went on bc cause I wanted to make sure I could stop before conceiving, got my liver kidney ect function, tested to make sure I didn't damage myself too much (everything came back normal) I even quit smoking but at the time I was trying to get healthy I gained over 80lbs and I'm sill having problems conceiving.... Is god punishing me?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Brandy I'm not sure completely stopping is the right way either... Didn't you say you found josh facebook... Why don't kevin friend request him as a friend of his mother and start talking to him that way... It can just be hey I knew your mom way back when then progress into yeah we dated a while but I haven't seen or spoken to her in 18 years and see if he can't put 2 and 2 together himself... I know that if I was your dh the what if he is my son would eat me alive inside... I'm just wanting a happy out come for your family I hope I'm not over stepping...


----------



## BrandysBabies

My husband wants your opinions...................................

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/108.jpg[/URL]https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/165309_127942333940444_100001740335318_160009_729517_n.jpg
https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/167528_127700587297952_100001740335318_158977_3882625_n.jpg


----------



## rosababy

Thank you for the kind words, ladies. I actually had a great day, considering AF came. 

Kylarsmom, you look so CUTE with your little bump!!:hugs:

Brandi, I can not believe you are going through all of this drama! I'm so sorry! At least you're not fertile, like someone else mentioned. I hope this all settles down soon.

Hopeful, I'm so sorry AF got you too. :hugs: I'm right there with ya. Hopefully we'll get our Valentines Day beans together. :winkwink: I'm so proud of you for getting sober. We don't judge at all, and no, this is NOT God punishing you. That's not his style. :winkwink: There are loads of people that have done everything right and it still takes them months and years to conceive. You've turned your life around, and that's fantastic. It'll happen for you. 

Andrea and Mrs., I'm so sorry that you're so late with bfns. Believe ME, I know how that feels!! I was just like give me a darn bfp or AF, but do SOMETHING! :brat: My story didn't end the way I wanted it to, but I'm really hoping you get some good bfps tomorrow!!!! :happydance: 

As for me, I stopped and picked up some Maca today. It's not organic, but they didn't have any. My dh and I will finish this bottle, and I'll order the organic stuff online for next time. Here's hoping that it does something good for us! And since AF came, I'll be enjoying some :wine: this weekend at our fav winery!


----------



## Swepakepa3

come on ladies it has been a while we need a :bfp: around this place...


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you rosa! 

Brandi- wow, that's a tough one.. He does look extremely similiar. Only a DNA test will prove it. I am so happy to hear your dad got through to him.. He can have a relationship with his son and not have a thing to do with that scandalous biotch. Happens all the time. 

Hopeful- we would never judge you. I give u lots of kudos for getting out of that lifestyle, as a lot of people meet their end that way or get in some serious trouble, debt, lies, just a bunch of mess. and god isn't punishing you. He rejoicing over your choices. One thing to know, when you out chemicals like that in your body. It messes a bunch of stuff up.. It's poison.. It attacks your spinal cord first an makes it bleed, and attacks you calcium etc so it might take a little time to heal your body.. I suggest upping some vitamins. I take a vitamin cocktail every morning.. 
Garlic
Cranberry
Echinasia
Multi-vitamin
Vitamin b-12. 
Plus my happy pill.

The b-12 gives me a boost f energy.. A great one.
The cranberry is for urinary tract and outer function the rest are for immune system. 

I feel a lot better and oddly a lot happier too. Could just be the happy pill. Bahaha

Well, I'm at work.. An the girl that's supposed to be working the next two nights is calling in... Great.. I workthe morning shift next two days so guess who's working doubles. Me that's 30 hours in 2 days on top of my already scheduled 94 hours this pay period. Gotta make money.. And I will love my checks when I get done.. 

I don't think I should be on my feet that long while I'm waiting for my bfp.. 

Speaking of.. On and off all day, I've felt like af was knocking on the door but nothing.. Bbs went from feeling like one sore to feeling like someone just took a boxing session on them plus I'm popping out of my bra.. No bueno. Lol 

Ahh and I forgot to buy tests earlier for Tom I honestly think I can wait through a day of no testing.. Just wait for af.. If she doesn't show by sun/mon I'll test.. I didn't know your luteal phase changes.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol swepa.. We're trying to pump them out.. I hate waiting


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- they do look similar but that doesn't necessarily mean much. My sister is the spitting image of my grandpa but he is not blood related to us. My grandma married him after she got divorced long before I was born. Only a paternity test will give a definite answer. But I think putting this on the back burner is for the best especially since you are trying to add to your family. If Joshua wants a father after his mom tells him then he will come looking for your husband, if not then there isn't anything that can be done about it. Can't force him into wanting his father around. I think you don't need this stress right now. Your father was right, why risk everything you have made for yourself. At least that is my opinion.


----------



## rosababy

Ahhh...I'm back to checking BnB every minute. :happydance: 
Mrs., I'm so sorry you have to work so much! Gross! Although the pay checks will definitely be nice! My luteal phase was longer this cycle, too. I always thought they were supposed to be the same, but I guess not. Whatever. I used to take happy pills too...dried me up big time. Did it do that to you, too? My libido went WAY down. My dh (just dating at that time) and I went through years of not doing it much, and it almost ruined our relationship. Sex was like a chore, and we'd go months without it. Finally, I realized I was not being a good wife, and felt awful. So, we did it even though I didn't want to. Now that we're bd'ing, we're doing it all the time, and I'm like DUDE, I can't believe I went so long without it! :blush: Forgot what I was missing. :haha:


----------



## BrandysBabies

loveinbinary said:


> Brandy- they do look similar but that doesn't necessarily mean much. My sister is the spitting image of my grandpa but he is not blood related to us. My grandma married him after she got divorced long before I was born. Only a paternity test will give a definite answer. But I think putting this on the back burner is for the best especially since you are trying to add to your family. If Joshua wants a father after his mom tells him then he will come looking for your husband, if not then there isn't anything that can be done about it. Can't force him into wanting his father around. I think you don't need this stress right now. Your father was right, why risk everything you have made for yourself. At least that is my opinion.

Thank you! But our fear is that she wont tell him.... In her posts she insinuated that she told Joshua that Kevin was dead.....


----------



## loveinbinary

My suggestion would be to send her one final email explaining that you aren't going to play these childish games with her. Your husband added her to facebook and she accepted. She very well could have said nothing about Joshua, she managed to keep it a secret this entire time anyways. Explain how he wants to be a part of his child's life now that he is aware he has a son out there but if she is going to use him as a pawn to get her way and continuously threaten to not tell him at all then she isn't worth talking to. Tell her you'll let this go until he reaches 18, at which point you will contact him yourself to begin the getting to know each other process. You don't need to deal with her if you want to be part of his life. She is the one who has to live with the guild of lying to her son for all these years and she'll be the one to have to face his anger when he finds out from SOMEONE ELSE that his mother lied to him his entire life.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rosa- yes it gas lowered my sex drive but my hubby doesn't exactly have a high sex drive either so it works.. I useful beg him for it he'd say, hey there's more to me than my body lol. Needless to say the lack if sex has improved our relationship. We've become really close and caught back up on joys we never had before.. He actually comes to ne for snuggle time. We've only dtd 2 times this month and I'm ok with it. But we will be having some fun when I get off work tonight. I left him a not in lipstick on the mirror that said XXX SEX TONIGHT!!! :D hee hee 

I'm so bloated I can't keep my tughts up iver my pooch. I'm hot and sweating. Hubby made a comment about how cold he was and I couldn't believe it.. I'm hot as an oven right now.. Uncomfortably hot :(


----------



## BrandysBabies

loveinbinary said:


> My suggestion would be to send her one final email explaining that you aren't going to play these childish games with her. Your husband added her to facebook and she accepted. She very well could have said nothing about Joshua, she managed to keep it a secret this entire time anyways. Explain how he wants to be a part of his child's life now that he is aware he has a son out there but if she is going to use him as a pawn to get her way and continuously threaten to not tell him at all then she isn't worth talking to. Tell her you'll let this go until he reaches 18, at which point you will contact him yourself to begin the getting to know each other process. You don't need to deal with her if you want to be part of his life. She is the one who has to live with the guild of lying to her son for all these years and she'll be the one to have to face his anger when he finds out from SOMEONE ELSE that his mother lied to him his entire life.

Awesome!!! You rock!!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ohh ladies.. I just want to know!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Brandy-- i defiantly agree with love... you dont need the mother especially since the son is an adult, so give her the option to come clean and if she doesnt than thats her own fault

Thanks mrs and rosa for your kind words. Ive never told anyone that didnt already know, i always thought i was stronger, that i would never use drug and didnt understand those that did. but after a couple gut punches to the sole it was hard to resist..

A little of my history:

in 2005 i watched and took care of my grandmother that had lived and help raise me be ravaged and die from cancer as my mother went out every night and partied. over the next few months 2 coworkers, 3 friends my aunt and my great grandmother all passed away in less than 8 months. 

During this time i had handled it all ok, still had a job was living away from home and had met a wonderful man who loved me so much and i loved him. He proposed and we were planning on getting married in aug 06. On july 5 2006 i woke up next to the man i was planning on spending the rest of my life with only to realize he wasnt breathing. He was pronounced dead at 10:29am and my world fell apart. Since no men were allowed to spend the night at my house (condition of my lease) i was kicked out of my house and i lost my job. Jeremys family never liked me and even came into my house and packed up all his stuff leaving me with nothing to remember him by.

my friends came and got me and probably saved my life as i was not in a good place. My friends became my crutch and i became very susceptible to them..

after awhile i was in so much emotional pain that when my friend came and offered me a pill that would make me feel happy and whole again i almost jumped at it as all i wanted was to not hurt for a few minutes and that was the beginning of the end until i met my current dh and decided that if i truly wanted a life with him i had to let it all go...

Shawn was amazingly understanding about giving me time to over come my problems letting go of my past and in a weird coincidence he had a fiancée that passed away in November of 2006 so we bonded over that journey.

now ive been sober a year and feel much better about it all and hopefully will never go back to that....


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful- reading that made me cry. Thank you for sharing. Bless you for all you've been through. And hopefully this ttc situation will be better before u know it!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hopeful, I am in tears too. You are an amazing woman. I just know your life is going to be blessed!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Side note: holy f&[email protected];/ hot flash. My lord.


----------



## rosababy

Wow, Hopeful. I am so sorry you had to go through all of that. Thank you for sharing with us. I am so glad you found your dh, and that he found you. Sounds like you'll have a healthy and happy life ahead of you. :hugs: Hopefully with a little sticky bean soon!! :winkwink:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

thank you guys soo much ive had so many "friends" tell me to stop crying over it and to just get over it that im just acting like this for attention that i have quit telling people about it. Its nice to hear some nice responses. it really does mean a lot to me


----------



## loveinbinary

Hopeful- any "friend" that says you need to just let go and get over it really isn't much of a friend at all. Talking is just part of the therapy. You can't get over it until you've fully worked through the problem. I never had any addictions to drugs, but self mutilation was my biggest addiction. What people fail to understand is that the addiction doesn't just stop when you quit. It'll haunt you for the rest of your life. There will always be moments of weakness when you consider just one little bit to make it all better. You are a very strong woman for being able to get yourself out of that hole when so many people can't. You will be a strong and wonderful mother.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

im considering going to get a heating pad... does anyone know if that really helps with cramps i always heard that but not sure if it helps


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Heating pad always helped me darling...thanks for being BRAVE enough for sharing your story that means a lot to us girls on here......it shows that you don't mind telling the truth and opening up....I can't believe your own FRIENDS would say you do that for attention...apparently they aren't very good friends.....sorry you have to hear all that negative :) Smile and know your are STRONGER than they are :) MUCH LOVE!


----------



## rosababy

hopeful4bfp said:


> im considering going to get a heating pad... does anyone know if that really helps with cramps i always heard that but not sure if it helps

It helps me a TON. I use a heating pad every month when I have cramps. I try to go without pain meds (advil, aleve, etc.) and a heating pad always helps so much, so I rarely have to use meds. I highly suggest one.


----------



## rosababy

Andrea and Mrs., are you testing in the morning?!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Holy cow.. Ladies I just did a pregnancy calculator to see how far I'd be if I was pregnant.. 

It said almost 4 weeks.. 

That my fertile window was between 1/3-1/11

And that my estimated conception day was 1/8 omg omg ing that's the day we had sex woo hoo! That gives me hope!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

You know it rosa!! Now that I'm even more super stoked.. I'm still scared to take my temperature tomorrow..:( I just dont want to see t drop!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

PMA MRS PMA DONT JUST THINK IT BELIEVE IT!!!!!!! lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mrs. what website did you go to I'll see what mine says!!! To compare with yours!! Yes I'll be testing in the morning no doubt :) I'm so scared to take my temp I went and bought a duplicate (the same exact thermometer) and will take my temp TWICE...once with the new one first then copy with the second...call me crazy but A girl has to do what a girl has to DO :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

4 weeks, 0 days and well due date September 30th...3 days after DH's! My conception date was the 7th according to the website I used...and we BD day before and Day After...so DUNO


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea I went to American pregnancy. I'm starting to believe it.. But will accept the witch if she decides to show. 

Can I list my symptoms with out seeming to weird.. Symptom spotting like crazy.. But it's haopenig so it is what it is :) 

Sore boobs.. 
Af is now late if she doesn't grace me by tonight
High sift cervix (not a true sign but a secondary)
Just felt this bubbly feeling behind belly button
Right hip and thighs are a little achey
Hot flash
High bbt

Minus the last one these can all be pending menstration. But no seriously I'll take. Bfp! Lol


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> You know it rosa!! Now that I'm even more super stoked.. I'm still scared to take my temperature tomorrow..:( I just dont want to see t drop!

So don't temp in the next few days. I totally know how you feel, which is why I didn't temp after I o'ed last month. However, I never knew when I would be getting AF...not sure what I'll do this cycle yet. I'm sure it will be high as ever, though, Mrs.!!! You have a bfp coming your way! :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I soo hope so. As well as for the rest of you! I'm just reFu to find out


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love- did u have any extra cm achey hips/back.. What were your symptoms again?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i didnt want to get out of bed to go get a heating pad so im using the heat of my laptop instead lol... ingenuity at its finest lol... im so lazy lol.... though im seriously contemplating going out to get chocolate lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol.. Hopeful-- you are too funny. Best to be resourceful.. And never fight your bodys edge for chocolate lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol.. Hopeful-- you are too funny. Best to be resourceful.. And never fight your bodys edge for chocolate lol


----------



## hopeful4bfp

hubby is almost out of cigarettes so i might make him get me some chocolate when he goes to get more lol... why get out of bed when i dont have to lol... i think i deserved to be pampered lol


----------



## hopeful4bfp

im exhausted :sleep: and going to bed... i cant wait to see some bfps tomorrow morning

Sending lots of :dust: and have everything crossed for everyone thats testing tomorrow and in the next couple of days :thumbup::flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've got my so faint almost not there BFP I can't stop crying but its because IM WORRIED I'm going to lose this so hard worked for baby :( and I duno why she wouldn't have just did bloods yesterday to give me peace of mind....and now I think its gonna be chemical, missed miscarriage, or something because my line should be MUCH darker than it is at 16dpo :( My goodness :(


----------



## loveinbinary

Andrea- try to relax. You're getting all worked up and that isn't good if this is the beginning of our bfp. The day af was due my bfn was stark white, not even the slightest hint of a line. I couldn't even make my line eye see it. 4 days later there was no mistaking that line. You even said yourself that you didn't get your previous bfp till almost 7 weeks and it was faint. Not everyone get a dark bfp. It is possible you implanted a bit later which means your body isn't producing as much hcg to cause a dark test. Did you take pictures of it? 

Every pregnancy has a chance for loss. I thought I was losing my baby twice so far and the thought that I still could scares me to death but I try not to think about it. All you can do is take one day at a time and be happy for each day you have until you're holding that baby in your arms.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno I know exactly when I Ovulated it was 6th January because I had my only positive OPK an next day it was very much negative and I had O cramps....we BD 4th-6th and the 8th...then nothing for a week? So is it really possible to implant THAT late? DPO 9 I thought I implanted.....why is it taking so longgggg LOL


----------



## loveinbinary

It is very possible to implant later than 9dpo. Each early pregnancy is different. The baby grows differently for everyone. My first scan at 7 weeks dated me at 5+6 but my emergency scan at 10+1 (by first scan date) put me at 10+5 and much closer to my lmp dates. The darkness of the test means nothing. Even the instructions in the box say that. Worrying this much over a test isn't going to help anything. All that stress isn't good for the baby. Just to relax and test again tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Andrea- a fair bfp? That's great! It'll get darker.. Pics pics pics lol

Well ladies Check out my temp.. Dropped way lie this morning. 97.1 :( 

I took I three times in case it was a fluke.. But all three it was the same :( 

Oh well *itch better bring it on today and get her over with lol I'll stay positive and she hasn't even shown yet so I guess I'm still in.. I can't believe my progesterone droppedthat significantly over night. I went to bed with wet hair.. Think that might have impacted it any?? Lol oh wishful thinking..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The pics aren't showing up great as I posted them on my testing thread an no one could see the lines....I'll post them here....but I'm telling you faintest lines you ever have seen.....the blue dye helped to make it better on me...as they had a pretty good line...but the FRER were SO FAINT....DH saw it though and the pics look nothing like the actual tests :(

MY SCREEN TILTERS!!!
 



Attached Files:







BLUEDYEEVAPSLOL.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 6









MYBLUEBFP.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5









MYBLUEBFP2.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6









MYBFP3EDITED.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6









seeitnow3.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The first pic is from the first batch...the other FRER are 2nd FRER with 2MU

I warn you THEY ARE HARD TO SEEEEEEEEEEEE!
 



Attached Files:







MYFIRSTBFP.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6









seeitnow3.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5









seeitnow4editdarker.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5









seeitnow2.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## loveinbinary

I think I see some form of shadow on the bluedye but I don't trust them as far as I can throw them. I see nothing on the frer but I know how pictures never come out as good as the actual test. I'd say wait and test again first thing in the morning. I don't know what else to suggest. After my bfn the day af was due I was so convinced she was going to show that I refused to test again. Then 4 days late I decided to try one more time before officially calling it quits. By that time it was a very visable bfp.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea I can see shadows on both.. Keep taking these tests I think this is it for you girl!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm gonna wait until Monday morning.....with no AF I just know without a doubt ya know? Just NEVER miss my period unless I'm indeed pregnant and well.....I know its not anything else I was checked for cysts and abnormalities on the ultrasound January 12th....so I wouldn't think a cyst would come out of no where to stop my period LOL....and I just feel "pregnant" lol never had so many zits in my life LMAO....they have began getting better but at first I was like whoaaa what is going on with my body then I missed AF and was like OK thats exactly what happened when I first got pregnant with both the boys...but test wouldn't show on first one til like 7 weeks nearly....and then with Trysten I had NO CLUE I was even pregnant NO SYMPTOMS whatsoever until I fainted running my 2 miles at PT one day....woops...then went home to test to a BFP on a digital LOL


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The 2nd FRER in real life was really weird....I think my pee and those tests don't go together LOL.....it had a HUGE thick line through it like double as thick as the test line an it went away an thats when the color came up a little bit.....so with those two I had lines on all of them :) lol....I threw up the ticker to make me stop WORRYING...its gonna cause me a miscarriage :( I remember my first ever miscarriage :( it was the worst thing ever I was about 5 weeks pregnant had barely a line on the test.....and then 3 days later :( it was over......I just pray I'm not following the footsteps of that one :(

The reason I apparently miscarried was night before Xmas me an DH at the time hes my ex DH now....we had a HUGE fight and I mean like DIVORCE fight and I miscarried :( but my oldest is his.....and hes a crap dad to him :( wish I would have not decided to make babies with him....but I love my little boy to death hes my blessing :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I feel really emotional today. Not like I'm going tocry emotional, I just feel like I want to be home with dh and have him hold me all day.. I feel like I could only cry if I was in his arms. 

I'm still ok. Just wishful thinking that it's an implant dip, but I dint think that can happen at 14 dpo. I did change my o day back one day, since j thought ff got it wrong.. 
Oh well time will tell. 

I was so disappointed at my temp I knew it'd be a waste to test today.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well apparently I'm beginning to spot...so its all over for me.....I pray to GOD MRS GETS BFP :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you Andrea.. I hope this spitting for you is just ur little bean implanting deeper. 
Gosh thingshave seemed so positive for us. What happened lol?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I duno I did my big baby cry before work now off to work I go....have a tampon in just in case.....I feel its just AF :( really really late nearly 3 days at that :( goodness :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Andrea- my thoughts will be with you through the day :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Andrea- spotting early on is common. It also could have been an evap on the bluedye but I of course can't say for certain. My sister had what seemed like normal periods up until 12 weeks when she finall found out she was pregnant. If you are pregnant wearing a tampon is dangerous and I would suggest taking it out and switching to a pad. 

Today I am on edge, frustrated and overall just irritated with everyone that crosses my path. I just want to go back home to oh and snuggle my day away.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Well, I am happy to report that it was my expert knowledge of all things pregnant that solved the case of "Baby Mama Drama" I owe it all to you ladies! Lol!

She was stupid enough to let DH know the kids date of birth. Kevin knew the exact date the he went away. He went away on October 16, 1992. He said it was even several days before that that they had even had sex. The baby was born on time on August 9th, 1993. So me being the little detective that I am went onto Baby Center used the calculator for date of conception, and it is impossible to him to have gone away October 16 and for that baby to be his. Even if they had had sex actually on the 16th, her due date would have been July 9th. 

Anyway, it is over with. She texted my Dh several times last night telling him that she never stopped loving him, and that she would love him forever. So you all were right, she was using this poor kid as a pawn to get my husband. I feel sorry for DH and for this kid. DH, because I know how much he actually wanted this to be true. And the kid, because he might not ever know who his real father is. And this might sound bad, but I am thankful that he is not my husbands. I am thankful that we get to move on with our future, drama free. I am thankful for all of you that helped me through this.

Now can we please talk about OUR future babies! Hahahahaha!


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- I'm glad things have been resolved and I can understand your relief that Joshua isn't his. I too am glad he isn't your husbands. It's such a difficult situation to deal with and especially the way this woman was acting, I didn't want you to have to spend any more time dealing with it. Onwards and upwards for you now. I feel for that kid if not only for the kind of mother he has.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh Brandi, so happy for you and go u for using your baby making tools lol. I knew it. She's ridiculous. Do you think she'll be sending anymore texts or fb messages?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Oh Brandi, so happy for you and go u for using your baby making tools lol. I knew it. She's ridiculous. Do you think she'll be sending anymore texts or fb messages?

Nope. No longer friend status, and DH is getting his number changed. We are so past done with it! Yeah! :happydance:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Brandy im so glad to hear that everything worked out, i knew it would but sometimes its hard to see the forest because of the trees....

Andrea... try to calm down 20% or more of women spot during pregnancy so try not to stress too much.... what are your temps like? did they drop?

Mrs Im so sorry your temps dropped hopefully it was just a fluke and they will shoot back up tomorrow...

i really dont want to go to work today im considering faking the flu for a couple days but i know i wont, i feel bad for calling in and i know that my bosses have company coming in and they want to go out to dinner so they would just guilt trip me into coming in anyway.... I hate my job!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful- I know how gully feel. The girl that's relieving me at 5 potentially isn't showing up. She's having some two part procedure on her gall bladder.. So why I expect her to show up is beyond me.. She hasn't called in yet, but I just have thus feeling.. Then tomorrow, the other girl that relieves me at 5 might not show up. She turns 21 tonight and u guessed it.. She's getting hammered tonight... And has been complaining about coming in cuz she's going to still be wasted. They're both our fill in ppl, so they've only been scheduled because the other girls are on vacation.. This stuff always happens on mornings I open so they don't show up, noone else can come in and guess who's stuck working. Oh well. I need to start paying on one of my student loans so 100+ hours in one pay period ist too bad. Our company doesn't pay overtime.. So that sucks... 

I can't stop yawning today.. Af please get here so I can move on to the next cycle.. 

Dies af usually show on day of temp drop? I guess all those symptoms were af symptoms.. Could have fooled me.. Carazy what your brain does to you..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh Brandi, I see your on. I feel so lonely today. Very emotional. At work so I have to contain it.


----------



## loveinbinary

I know how you feel. I'm trying to fight this panic attack. I just want to go home and cry.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea totally there with you. I told dh he's obligated to hold me all night. Lol


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., I'm sorry you're feeling so down. I'll be on my laptop, catching up on my shows all night, so let me know if you want to talk.:hugs: To answer your question, AF comes for me the day my temp goes down, but that's just me. You never know, it could go back up tomorrow. It's not over til AF comes. Anything today?

Andrea, I really hope that your spotting is just a symptom...FX that AF stays away. :hugs:

Nothing exciting with me. CD 2. Yawn. Waiting for AF to go away, so we can get into the good stuff! Having pancakes for dinner! Wondering what kind of wine to pair with pancakes...:haha:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Let the spotting begin. Just started. Scanty pink.. She's about to be here full throttle because I don't believe implantation can occur at 14 dpo. Would be nice if that was it... But it's doubtful. 

Oh well on to next month.


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Let the spotting begin. Just started. Scanty pink.. She's about to be here full throttle because I don't believe implantation can occur at 14 dpo. Would be nice if that was it... But it's doubtful.
> 
> Oh well on to next month.

Oh no. Mrs., I'm so sorry. :cry: I was really hoping this was your month. :hugs: This is always the hardest day, just remember that. Tomorrow will be better, and before you know it, you'll be ovulating again. Do you think you'll try something new this cycle?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Preseed for sure I believe lol.. I have to call my oh an reschedule y pap for next week and I'll talk to him about this. 

I did do some research and there are quite a few women that had ib at 14dpo, so as long as she's pink my hopes are still barely there. But I'm ok.. Just waiting through the evening


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Although it's not looking good.. Pma


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls-

How are you all? I will admit I am soooo depressed I didnt even read the thread like I alsways do....I just found out my little sister is pregnant. She doesnt know i've been trying for over a year. I dont know how to deal with it. So excited to be an auntie for the first time and happy for her but I never knew such awesome news could be so painful. And hiding my sadness. I may just implode. I am thinking now I need to quit TTC and move on. I am so bummed I can barely even look at my OH and he says "oh great, now you're just going to be all sad and bummed. " What an A hole. He never understands how sad things make me and gets mad when I get bummed. sigh. I am thinking of having some wine.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny- that sucks. I can totally understand your pain. My sis in law did the same.. After ONE week of knowing the guy. Ugh it's goingto happen for us! It will I promise! 

We need a game plan as to how we're going to achieve it! I'm stocking up on preseed yesterday lol will use opks.. Bu I almost dont because I ovulate between cd 14- cd 40 I've even had a 66 day cycle once, so obviously it's going to cost alot to get all the opks I'll need.. 
I just bought a Huge box of green tea! I'll be starting that tomorrow... Every day till o is confirmed on ff 
I guess I'll have to look into maca. We can do it! And we will!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh ps- guys are jerks sometimes ( we all know this!) the reason being is they cannot feel to the level we do.. Simply because we share the same hormone with them testosterone... But we contain a hormone that they will NEVER HAVE NOR UNDERSTAND, estrogen, the maker of all a woman contains.


----------



## nypage1981

I know. Its just hard because he wont even hug me or have kind words....he just says "oh you're always thinking something is sad". Blah.


----------



## rosababy

Ny, that sucks. I totally know how you feel. Last May when my little brother announced their first pregnancy, I was of course happy for them. Later that day, I hid in the bathroom and cried. She has a blocked tube and other issues, and I've got nothing. It took her 8 months, and I'm on cycle #9. What is wrong with me? Believe me, I know how you feel. Hugs, Ny. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Rosa- i do feel like a baby but she didnt ever even want kids. Shes more of a career woman. I though I'd have the kids, get married, you know. She'd continue to shop and wear high heel boots everywhere. I cant believe im so sad. This is pathetic so now I just feel sad and guilty and pathetic.....and there is also the fact that I feel resent towards my OH. Thats another issue. Maybe I need counseling. I just feel like, now my sister will get engaged before me and have this baby and have everything that I want because he isnt giving it all to me. So really, im feeling like im blaming him. Am I just fricken nuts or what?!?!?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Well just a little update bleeding is gone and back to NOTHING....so I duno whats happening but I'm cramping in my back....


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw Mrs! I am so sorry! :hugs:

I think Preseed is definitely in oder next month for me too, if this doesnt work.

Ny- You will get your BFP, you just wait and see! :Hugs:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Mrs im so sorry i was so sure this was your month

Andrea glad the spotting has stopped you will def be in my prayers for a sticky bean


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Af is pretty much here. No red yet but she's slowly coming. I was able to go home for a few hours before comic back in to work. And my sweet sweet husband held me on the couch while I slept for a few hours. I love him! They can be jerks sometimes, but when we need them most they're there :) 

Hormonally and emotionally, I feel better. Something about starting af just gives this release of pressure. Idk if you know what I'm talking about but it feels good! 

How is everyone doing? 

Love- are you feeling better from earlier? I really hope so. 
Andrea- so glad to see the soottings stopped. Have you tested anymore? 
Ny- I hope you're feelingbetter too dear.did u ever confirm o? 
Hopeful, rosa- where are you in your cycles? 
Ready- Hun how are you doing? I've seen you keeping an eye on us? Have you decided about when you'll be tryig again? Can't wait to have you back obsessing with us :) 
Kylar- I hope everything going smoothly for you. 
Annie- I hope you and your oh figured everything out! 

My thoughts are with all you girls! 

We Ned some luck! Kylar where are you? I believe you are out luck charm :) whenever your in here someone gets a bfp!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

im on cd3 and af is still here full force but didnt need pain meds today usually only have cramping the first day which i always found weird until yesterday when i read that the chemicals the lining of our uterus makes is what causes the cramps and they are released at the beginning of af and to reduce or even stop the cramping you are suppose to take NSAIDs (non-steroidal anit inflammatory drug) like Tylenol or advil 2 or 3 days before af begins as they actually block to production of the chemical... I never knew that...

I am amazed on how much i didnt know about my own body and that is one upside to my ttc journey taking as long as it has... im still finding out stuff and really am enjoying it....

Mrs im sorry af got you we will definately be here for support for next cycle im on to cycle 10 how about yourself?

Andrea im praying for you and a darker bfp with an ultra sticky bean 

i have to be up in a couple hours to deal with my picky boss so im off to bed 

Goodnight Girls see you in the morning


----------



## ready4baby

Hi girls...yes I have been stalking you :blush: I've been taking it one day at a time, and slowly am feeling more like myself. I've finally stopped spotting from the miscarriage. My HCG was down to 53 on Thursday (meaning that it's happening naturally & isn't ectopic), but that was a sad day for me because I realized that if I poas, it would still have been positive :( I'm doing okay, though. My temp was down this morning so in the next few days, my hormones should be all reset and I'll be "cd1" again. Yes, we are ttc right away. I'm thinking that with my long cycles there should be plenty of time for my lining to build up this cycle. My doc was ok with that. 

I'm sorry for you girls that got AF, or have her knocking at your door. It sucks a lot, I know. On to next cycles, more plotting & scheming, and bfps soon...

Nypage, where's the Minnesota-nice in your OH!? jk. I experience both ways with my DH: sometimes he empathizes with my emotions & it's very helpful, and other times he just doesn't get it and it makes me feel worse that he doesn't. I find that the second way happens more when he is stressed or I haven't really explained my view in a way that he understands. Hope he gives you that big comforting hug soon...


----------



## hopeful4bfp

ready its good to hear your doing well.. I've heard your extra fertile after being pg so hopefully you'll get your bfp real quick lots of :dust: to you


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

:) good morning good morning good morning!! 

That's how I used to wake my best friend up every morning when we lived together lol jump up and down on her bed and shout that bahahaha she hated it. 

Ready- glad your doing better. And as always we're here for you! 

Hopeful- yep I'm not going to drop off here till I o this time.. I'll be on through this whole cycle. I hope I don't have a 45 day cycle again :( 

This is 27th month ttc- we'll get it..


----------



## BrandysBabies

Last time I am going to talk about it, but I thought you all would like to hear the final outcome of "BABY MAMA DRAMA"! Lol

Since we called her out on dates, she sent a message to DH(I didnt realize you could without being a friend) and said that she knew all along that her son wasn't DH's. She just wanted to get back at him for leaving her.(He was a freaking teenager?!?) She is now claiming that the baby is Kevin's stepbrother's!! Hahahahaha! Good grief! We are just happy she is out of our life for good!

On the baby front. My boobs are huge and sore again like they were the first month. This kinda depresses me. Normally I would think this was a great symptom, but knowing that I didnt get my BFP then makes me discouraged that it is going to happen this cycle. They are huge and sore a lot earlier this month though, so I dont know!


----------



## rosababy

Ready, I'm glad you're still with us. We miss you. How are you doing?

Mrs., I'm CD 3. Yawn. Seriously, yawn. Waiting for AF to leave and CD 12 to come along, so I can start seeing that beautiful ewcm! :haha: LOL! 

Brandi, I'm so glad this baby daddy drama is over! What a *$#[email protected]!!! Good job keeping your cool and letting it ride out. Now you can relax and get on to baby making. :winkwink:

Ny, no you are NOT nuts. I totally know how you are feeling. My sis-in law just had her baby and I'm trying my hardest not to be jealous. Sigh. 

Andrea, how is everything going? Did your spotting go away for good?

Pretty quiet in here today. How is everyone doing?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I'm so glad you'll be back so soon. We've all missed you. They do say you are extremely fertile after a loss so hopefully this will help you get a very very sticky bfp. 

Mrs- I am doing well for the most part. I broke down and bought a belly band today. I've finally had to admit that my pants just don't fit because I'm so bloated (and part of it's bump!). Oh my god is it comfortable. I may never take it off lol. Makes everything look a lot nicer too. OH and I did some baby store browsing today. It was overwhelmingly adorable. We are finally starting to really discuss names. 

Brandy- I am so glad things have been settled. I just knew there was something fishy about the whole thing. She's just one of those girls who likes to cause drama so she can be the center of attention for just a few moments. After 17 years you'd think she would have let it go already. If you really think about it, she mustn't have been too hurt if she was jumping in bed with someone so soon after he left.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Brandi im glad thats all over and it turned out for the best hopefully now you cant get on with your bfp

Just got back from church and made sure to pray extra hard for our group of ttc-ers for happy healthy sticky bfps so lets hope that He was listening


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh Brandi- yes! Yes! Yes! I'm so happy to hear that we were right abot her.. What a scandalous vajayjay! Yup yup we all called that one didn't we :) bleck.. It's horrible that there's people out there like that! And u never know about the bbs... Remember the symptoms are soooo similar I was for sure this was it cuz everything seemed different.. Goes to show that we'll never know till we see a bfp because each pregnancy is different ;) 

Rosa- I'm cd 2 ready for the ewcm.. Ima peeved if I have to wait another 40+ days to o.

I had an appt on Tuesday to see my ob.. Since af caught me, I'll be rescheduling.. Darn.. I was hoping to go in for a quantative/ qualitative blood test!!! :( 

Oh well.. (opens cabinet- pulls out green tea- kisses box- "work your magic friend"! 

Hey guess what.. The one time my hubby wanted to bd I'm out of service.. That has never stopped us before, since man created towels and a shower.. But.. I'm going to make him choke on it and wait.. No more of this only doing it when he wants it.. And he wonders why we're not pg.. Umm doesn't happen on it's own lol.. 

Occasionally when he's feeling cute he'll come up.. Rub my tummy and say.. Baby? Is there a baby in there yet? Nope.. Nope.. Nope.. 

I might hold out till ewcm time before I give it up lol.. He'll have spermys on steroids by then bahaha maybe that'll do the trick ;)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

wow, lol it's quiet in here tonight. :)

Gosh love, I can't believe you're already 12 weeks! Has it been that long.. Oh my! We need to catch up!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls sorry I haven't updated I haven't been good here....I've got horrible cramps and bleeding now an I guess its just my period but I did have to call the dr. I got a slight fever and shes giving me antibiotics to make sure its not an infection somewhere....lets pray it works....I think I need a little break from TTC although this month I'm forced out of TTC as I'm having my biopsy during my fertile day....and well no trying since I can't DTD for a while after....O WELL :( its over for a while for me....2 months at least....


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, I'm praying extra hard for our little sticky beans, too! 

Mrs., nice picture! It's always fun to see what people actually look like. I think it's funny that you made your dh wait. :haha: Serves him right! Those spermies will be WAITING to come out, won't they?! Can't you get blood work done when you're on your period? I literally LOL picturing you kissing your green tea box!!! :haha: I've had wine the last few nights (hey, I have my period and I finally get to drink some wine!), but I'll be stopping that in lieu of green tea starting tonight.

Andrea, I'm so sorry. So, you can't try for 2 months?! What will this biopsy accomplish? Will it help things in the long run? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea since I turnedhim down last night he got off work this morning at 7 am and tried again.. Declined.. He'ssnoozing behind me with a package poking melol sry tmi

Doesnt like it does he? Lol getting turned down only makes u want it more..well me anyways. Lol 
And thank u.. I get bored at work and take pics :) ihust deleted 43 pics of nothing but pg tests lol


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Andrea I'm so sorry I was really praying for you!!!

Ok girls I need y'alls opinion on something:

My husband wants to strictly ntnp, which means no opk not temping nothing. But I'm starting to get really frustrated and depressed and of course he doesn't understand. He's all like it will happens when it happens quit worrying about it... I feel like every month that goes by and it doesn't happen I feel less of a woman or a bad wife that can't give her husband a child... its really starting to get to me and I'm starting to wonder if I even can get pregnant...

Ok so here's my question... Do you think it would be wrong to temp and use opks even though he doesn't want me to? I think I would just feel better if I knew I was o' ing for sure and feel like I'm actually working on it instead of just waiting to see what happens...

do you all think that would be too deceitful?


----------



## annie00

HEY ladies!!!!!!!! WOW yall been real chatty. lol!! i read all the post..

Brandi thats crazy shit glad it worked out for u though..
LAdies- sorry af got yall

ME- im 5 days since i started my period.. and im still spotting somewhat... On to next month... 

well me and dh talked and everything is fine i guess im not really sure but he got rained out today so he is home sleeping... sorry we been back home and he went hunting but he didnt see anything.. we had a good time i even let him sleep at a camp with a bunch of guys .. i was nervous.. anyways... i thinkin im gonna ovulate on Feb 2nd. so im gonna make sure i start having sex on the 30th and be like on baby cum in me lol.. haha.. i doubt it will happen this month.. if i indeed have pcos i guess im gonna sit down and be like look it gonna be hard for me to get pregnant so if ur not into this 100% then we need to make a decsion..sorry about that last message i wrote u .. i get so mad at time at him... lol oops dnt we all :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Edited this post felt it was More ranty than it was supportive


----------



## Kylarsmom

hopeful4bfp said:


> Andrea I'm so sorry I was really praying for you!!!
> 
> Ok girls I need y'alls opinion on something:
> 
> My husband wants to strictly ntnp, which means no opk not temping nothing. But I'm starting to get really frustrated and depressed and of course he doesn't understand. He's all like it will happens when it happens quit worrying about it... I feel like every month that goes by and it doesn't happen I feel less of a woman or a bad wife that can't give her husband a child... its really starting to get to me and I'm starting to wonder if I even can get pregnant...
> 
> Ok so here's my question... Do you think it would be wrong to temp and use opks even though he doesn't want me to? I think I would just feel better if I knew I was o' ing for sure and feel like I'm actually working on it instead of just waiting to see what happens...
> 
> do you all think that would be too deceitful?

PSH I'D DO IT! What I think is wrong, is when a DH isnt on board at all with pregnancy and a wife tricks him by trying! Now that's not at all what you are doing, he does want a baby, just doesnt want the stress of the whole TTC thing, but if you can handle it and you dont think that NTNP is best for you, then i'd say do it anyway and just dont tell him any details!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol agreed.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Thanks girls I'm m sitting here thinking...

I have to drag dh out of bed every morning I don't think he'd know if I took my temp and he definitely doesn't pee with me lol... Also I do all the grocery shopping on my own so he won't even know if I buy any and its not like I'm taking something to increase my fertility just monitoring my body so therefore we still are ntnp right? 

It just sounds like a lot of justifying to me and wanted y'alls opinion


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- haha holding out on your oh till you ov. Maybe it'll help up his drive for when you need it most lol. I know exactly what you mean about oh poking at you while he's sleeping, happens to me on a regular basis... even when he isn't sleeping lol. Perhaps showing him what it's like to be told no all the time will make him see how frustrating it really is and help him realize he needs to put out more. Sometimes I feel like the man in the relationship, wanting it all the time and being told "not tonight honey I'm tired". 
12 weeks, I can't believe it. The time has just flown by. It helps that I don't obsess over it anymore. I browse the first tri but I don't get too involved, seems to make the time go faster. Plus I'm too preoccupied with the chatty ladies here to get completely wrapped up in being pregnant. 

Hopeful- I certainly wouldn't blame you for temping and using opks without letting oh know. I did the same thing when we first started ntnp before it became too stressful for me lol. Though I would suggest talking to him about it before making the final decision. Explain to him that your temping and using opks doesn't mean you are ttc, rather you are making sure your body is functioning as it should and keeping an eye out in case any problems arise. Let him know that it makes YOU feel better to continue as you are. He can't really deny you something that comforts you. Plus, it's beneficial in the long run not only for when he decides he's ready to fully ttc but just in case you end up needing fertility treatments (fingers tightly crossed it never comes to that). Being able to tell the doctor you know for sure you are ov'ing and consistently would help narrow things down and help find the right treatment sooner. If he can't or simply won't understand then I say pffft to him and keep it to yourself.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

love that was exactly what i was thinking but im gonna need to decide soon as af is on its last day and i should start with it soon...

As ive never used either when you suggest me start?

I know that temping is in the morning before you even move lol

but opks i dont know much about can someone explain it all to me (feel like an idiot lol)


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, I would just talk to your dh. However, if he still throws a fit, he doesn't have to know, and that's probably okay. Someone else said he's probably just stressing over the ttc process, and I agree. However, if this will make you feel better, than I think that's okay. 

Opks: great for PAOS addicts!! :haha: Pee on a stick once a day at the same time every day. Try to not drink a whole lot for a little while before you pee, so you don't dilute the urine. 1 line means you're not about to ovulate, and 2 lines means you are about to ovulate. However, unlike hpts, where any 2nd line means positive, an opk test line has to be as dark as or darker than the control line. Some women (like me) tend to fade in to a positive. It's nice because I know when to expect it, and I start to test more than once a day. I've actually missed the positive before when I was only testing once a day. I've tested as much as 3 times a day before, and I can usually catch the positive. Once you get that positive, it means you'll ovulate within 12-48 hours, depending on the opk. Start bd'ing! We usually bd the day of the positive, and 2 days afterwards.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

so what cd should i start testing and what time would y'all suggest i test (for once a day and 2 if it comes to that) i just want to make sure i do it right.. sorry if im asking too many questions


----------



## hopeful4bfp

we have been really quiet in here the past few days... anybody got any news for us ttc or not?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I thought the same.. Everyones just busy taking care of their families :) cd 3 boring.... 

Hopeful- I've never used opks before so I'm no help there.. I would like to start them. Considering my cycles range from 28-60+ days it would be quite an expensive method for tracking o.. I could use them when I start seeing more cm though... Hmmm


----------



## hopeful4bfp

defiantly worth a try and you could always get them really cheap from online you can get 100 for $55 and so that would more than cover your cycle (and i heard you can kinda use them as hpts) 

I think what im gonna do is buy some from the store and just use them the one cycle that way i can know for sure when im ovulating and know what my cm and cp are like at that time so its less guessing for me. that way i wont feel like im doing something behind my dh back. i also will learn more about my body....


----------



## hopeful4bfp

heres something funny 

I was talking to someone today and i mentioned my dh and they were like "oh how long have you been married" i said 7months 1 week and 6days they looked at me like i was crazy (i had just posted and saw my ticker) i just smiled and said i was good at math lol .. they were completely amazed :haha: lol just some ticker humor


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning...you all have certainly been quieter the last couple of days... Rosa & Love, thanks for your wishes :) I am doing okay, back in the game I suppose & back to bd'ing. I feel more like myself every day--who knew that the hormones of pregnancy could so radically change how you feel? I was SO tired and no libido...that will suck next time. :p But I miss it. 

Mrs, I'm like you with the long cycles; I watch my CM carefully & do OPKs when I have a feeling that it is time. Although last month I missed my real surge & so didn't "time" BD or anything :shrug: it worked. I ordered more ic OPKs last week...

Ny, where are you? You okay? 

Andrea, sorry AF got you; did you still have your doc appointment this week?

Do any of you girls take aspirin for ttc?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey girls, i need to talk to someone, idk who else to talk to and this is really embarrassing and i dont want any of my real life friends to know about this. So lately our sex life has been pretty well non existent bc of me not feeling well, and usually when we do it im the one that instigates, so when im not instigating its not even happening. we have maybe like 4-5 times since my BFP , we used to 4-5 times a week... ya. well the last couple times we did he didnt even get off! ugh, i cant understand how he wouldnt be horny after NEVER doing it! Well whatever, i sleep like crap and toss and turn all night so hes been sleeping on the couch. well this morning i saw lotion next to the computer! ewe i know right? so i checked his history on the computer and the last 4 nights he has been watching porn! OMG im so freakin pissed and hurt you dont even know! like whatever we have watched that stuff together before or when he was in iraq, whatever that doesnt bother me, but what bothers me is when his wife is in the NEXT room, and he hasnt even TRIED to get with me. Id even sorta understand if i kept turning him down or something, but he kept telling me that hes just never horny. WTF ever if hes doing himself 4 nights in a row, he is so and he just doesnt want me! I know im not the most attractive person with all my sickness and laziness but really? i text him and confronted him about it, and instead of feeling guilty, he is blaming it on me makign excuses saying he would of talked to me about it but im so consumed in my pregnancy that i wouldnt care. WTF ?! I said ummm im still pregnant now and i very much care! I just keep telling him to leave me a lone and he said "whatever" how does he not see how horrible this is and how much it hurts my feelings!? UGH im so upset!!! Sorry for the rant, i just needed to get it out and tell someone!


----------



## loveinbinary

Hopeful- that is rather funny. I do the same thing at times lol and it does seem weird to tell someone down to the day. 

Ready- I am so glad to hear you are feeling more and more like yourself. Hormones really change everything and you almost can't believe what a dramatic difference it really is. Every pregnancy is different so maybe with the next one you'll be lucky to have an increased sex drive, I know mine has gone up. With my mc I was so sick that I couldn't muster the energy to do anything but sleep. I had almost no sex drive and when I did have the energy to bd it made me sick afterwards. This time the morning sickness has been far less and much more manageable plus I just can't get enough of oh (and boy is he loving it lol). We are all here for you while you try again and my fingers are tightly crossed that you aren't kept waiting very long.


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom, maybe he's assuming that you don't want to do it, so he's just taking care of himself? Maybe he sees that you're tired or not feeling well and doesn't want to ask because he doesn't want to sound selfish? I say talk to him, and tell him how you're feeling. 

Hopeful, starting opks depends on when you usually O. Do you know? I usually O around cd17, but have as early as 15, so I start testing around day 11 or 12. I usually get my positive around day 15 or 16, and my temp spike around 16 or 17. It totally depends on you, though. I use the more expensive opks (First Response) because I trust them more, and they've been pretty reliable. (With that said...here I am...no bfp yet...) They're WAY less expensive at Target, as compared to Walgreens or CVS, though. I get the box of 7 tests because they're individually wrapped and come with a free hpt! The box of 20 comes in one big package, which expire after 30 days of being opened. I usually end up throwing some tests away, but with the box of 7, I can save the ones I don't use for the next cycle. They come with coupons $1 or $2 off of opks and hpts, as well. 

As for being quiet...yep. CD5 is pretty boring. Not much going on. :shrug:


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylarsmom- confronting him while you are upset and angry isn't going to solve anything, believe me I've been there several times. I can understand how upset you are, but if you take a step back and think about it what else is he supposed to do? You've said you've been very ill and I'm sure he sees this. Pestering you for sex when you aren't feeling well is only going to upset you. You also said that if you don't initiate things they pretty much don't happen, for the longest time that's how my oh was. I sat him down several times (usually because I was upset) and explained how much it bothered me that he wouldn't initiate sex. Talking to him has made things much better between us. With my mc I was very sick but made sure to still take care of him, even if it was just with my hand. Perhaps that would help things when you are feeling too ill to actually have sex. My nest advice would be to talk to him calmly, as hard as that is. Being angry when you confront him is only going to cause him to put up his guard and say "whatever", my oh does that same thing. Tell him how what he was doing makes you feel and try to work out a compromise. Just try to listen to what he has to say because pregnancy is hard on everyone involved, a little moreso on the man because he just doesn't understand what it's like. Oh has pointed out several times to me how crazy I can be and I don't even realize it. I hope that helped some. I can only offer advice through my own experience with that subject.


----------



## nypage1981

Hey READY! Thanks for askin about me:) Makes me feel good. I was kinda MIA over the weekend. Im getting better about my sis being preg, its nice to think i'll be an aunt but will be a really really hard time being so close to her while im trying so hard. I ordered my MACA and excited to start it and see. I LOL'd when you saied "what about OH's Minnesota nice?"-----he's from JERSEY!!! So yea, no MN nice;) He said when he first moved here he was so freaked out by every stranger looking at him and saying hi! Glad you are starting to get better. It will be nice when you've had your first period again and thats what really made me start to feel normal again. Emotionally I didnt feel normal for quite some time though. We are here if you need a venting time.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks girls, the thing is that even though i feel like crap, i still DO ask him to do it at least a few times a week, and he REJECTS me, saying he isnt horny. He KNOWS i wanna do it 99 percent of the time, or at least that I would if asked. I know maybe im making too big a deal out of it, and if it had just been once or something maybe i wouldnt be so upset, idk, but i ONLY looked at the history of the last 4 days and and there was tons of it on the last 4 days, i just think thats really ridiculous to tell your wife u cant have sex bc ur not horny but u can do urself... right, whatever. he says it has nothing to do with me, and that hes talking to a dr about it today, but whether thats true or not, it does AFFECT me even if it has nothing to do with me. we are speaking about it now, but im still really hurt, i just wanna cry . I know we will have a long talk about it tonight but he never gets home til late so its going to be a long day. =( Thanks for your advice girls I really do appriciate it, and i hope this all gets resolved. he thinks i shouldnt of been snoopy, but when u dont tell me things and im getting hints soemthing is going on, he needs to talk to me about it if he really thinks its a "problem" that he needs to talk to a dr about. Not saying that isnt a good idea, but it is about me and him and he at least needs to talk to me about it if hes going to see a dr about it! i think we need to work on our marriage too i mean nothing is bad but we have kinda just been roommates lately since ive become pregnant, and maybe part of it is bc WE need to work on US. Its really hard though when he works 6 days a week, im already in bed when he gets home, still asleep when he leaves, and we have a son to take care of when hes home his 1 day a week! Maybe i'll figure out a date night or something, idk. Im just depressed about the whole situation.


----------



## ready4baby

Kylarsmom, sorry to hear about your troubles...I agree with love that confrontation will only put him on the defensive. Dunno if it helps u, but my DH takes care of himself all the time with whatever means he chooses. I just have to accept it because I don't have the energy or interest to bd twice a day; I can't keep up with him. Sometimes I feel like you--why is he doing that in his office when his wife is in the room next door and he hasn't asked me? Once in awhile I feel bad about that, but I also understand that he has a "read" on me, and doesn't think at those times that I'd be interested. Maybe your DH has noticed how ill and/or preoccupied you have been and doesn't feel like you are interested in him physically OR in what he is experiencing emotionally. Right or wrong, he may feel that way. What's up with seeing a doc about this? Usually guys avoid doctors at all costs...

Ny, :dohh: on OH being from Jersey--that explains it! Have you seen New in Town with Renee Zellweger? So funny...and true. Does your sister know you are ttc? She might be sensitive to you about it if she knew...


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Oh kylar I'm sorry your going through this but I can think of a few reasons he might be doing this (though it is no excuse)

Masturbation and sex are 2 different things. Sometimes you just want to relieve a little stress and the quickest way its getting off. With masturbation you don't have to worry about whether the other person its enjoying themselves or if your doing ok, you can just get off and go on about your day. Where as sex is a big thing involving foreplay loving penitration and snuggling... He could be really stressed out especially if he's been feeling ignored since the pregnancy and had just wanted a little him time and instead of using you as just a vessel for stress release he took care of his self. He knows you've been sick and probably didn't want to make it worse. You have to remember that men think of this stuff differently than us women, to him is not because he doesn't find you attractive its just a means to an end.

Also men are stupid when it comes to lady things he could think that if y'all have sex to often he could hurt the baby, it could be a number of things but just remember your beautiful no matter what and masturbation has nothing to do with sex... 

I hope you get this all straightened out


----------



## nypage1981

Kylars- I'd think possibly he doesnt find pregnancy very sexy? This isnt to sound mean, but a lot of men do not want to have sex with a pregnant woman. It has nothing to do with loving you but they get creeped out by "touching" its head, or seeing the baby bump while trying to get off. I can totally see that too, I think women pregnant are sexy, but not in the "jump in bed and get freaky" sort of way, you know? 

Ready- Ive not seen that movie, is it new? I need to watch it! 
No, my sis doesnt know im TTC.....she does know about my MC and such so she is sensitive to it, just going to be hard for me to know that i'm trying and failing and watch her progress though her pregnancy.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Wow you girls are good. Nypage- he totally doesnt find pregnancy attractive at all, i know that that is part of it, but am i supposed to suffer for 9 months b/c he doesnt find "pregnancy" attractive? I think he needs to stop thinking about himself and it bothering him bc 9 months is a long time to go without sex and also i miss the connection, it sounds cheesy but i feel so far away from him when we havent been CLOSE in awhile, like we are on opposite planets, like i need it sometimes for the "love making" not just sex or to get off, ya know? and ive talk to him about this multiple times. 
Honestly , If it were like I couldnt keep up with him or it was me making the call not to do it, or like u said u dont wanna dtd 2ce a day and if he had a high stamina i just didnt wanna keep up with, i'd honestly be ok with it. its the fact that we NEVER do it and i find out he's doing it w/o me every day! and the fact i didnt know about it. idk i just feel like a fool that this was happening and i didnt know. I do agree though that he knows i havent been feeling well and probably assumes i dont want to anyway, but i feel like how can he just do this without even trying me out first, then if i said no, then w/e he can do what he wants.


----------



## loveinbinary

Nypage- I'm glad to see you back after being gone for a few days. It's good that you are starting to feel better about your sister being pregnant. I know how aweful it feels to be jealous of someone who's pregnant, but I can't imagine how much worse it would be when it's family. I know my job absolutely sucked before my bfp. Young women coming in constantly buying tests and telling me how they were praying for a negative. Made me want to scream at them. I feel kind of guilty about getting my bfp when I did. It was so lovely having you for a ttc buddy but I went and got lucky right after meeting you. :[

kylar- hopeful has a very good point. Men don't veiw masturbation the way most women do. It's very different for us. I will honestly say I do it when oh isn't around not because he just isn't around but because sometimes that's all I want. Just the quick take care of me time before I go about my day. No thought or effort involved. Having a pregnant spouse is hard on a man. You are ill and uncomfortable and he can't fix that. My oh feels bad that he can't really help me when I'm not feeling well or just overall uncomfortable. He may be telling the truth when he says he just isn't in the mood. Maybe seeing you so sick and miserable turns him off but he stills needs that release and doesn't want to bother you with it.


----------



## Kylarsmom

ready4baby said:


> Kylarsmom, sorry to hear about your troubles...I agree with love that confrontation will only put him on the defensive. Dunno if it helps u, but my DH takes care of himself all the time with whatever means he chooses. I just have to accept it because I don't have the energy or interest to bd twice a day; I can't keep up with him. Sometimes I feel like you--why is he doing that in his office when his wife is in the room next door and he hasn't asked me? Once in awhile I feel bad about that, but I also understand that he has a "read" on me, and doesn't think at those times that I'd be interested. Maybe your DH has noticed how ill and/or preoccupied you have been and doesn't feel like you are interested in him physically OR in what he is experiencing emotionally. Right or wrong, he may feel that way. What's up with seeing a doc about this? Usually guys avoid doctors at all costs...
> 
> Ny, :dohh: on OH being from Jersey--that explains it! Have you seen New in Town with Renee Zellweger? So funny...and true. Does your sister know you are ttc? She might be sensitive to you about it if she knew...

Oh and the dr thing.. he is in the military and everytime he goes to the dr and complains about something, if it is documented, then he gets paid for the rest of his life for this problem. So he is going to the "brain dr" for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder from Iraq. Even though he really doesnt suffer much from it other than bad dreams, if he documents it, he gets paid for it. So he was going anyway and he said today he was going to talk to the dr about this otehr problem. I guess just the more it looks liek is wrong with him, the more "disability" he gets when he gets out of the military, looking like the military really screwed him up.


----------



## Kylarsmom

loveinbinary said:


> Nypage- I'm glad to see you back after being gone for a few days. It's good that you are starting to feel better about your sister being pregnant. I know how aweful it feels to be jealous of someone who's pregnant, but I can't imagine how much worse it would be when it's family. I know my job absolutely sucked before my bfp. Young women coming in constantly buying tests and telling me how they were praying for a negative. Made me want to scream at them. I feel kind of guilty about getting my bfp when I did. It was so lovely having you for a ttc buddy but I went and got lucky right after meeting you. :[
> 
> kylar- hopeful has a very good point. Men don't veiw masturbation the way most women do. It's very different for us. I will honestly say I do it when oh isn't around not because he just isn't around but because sometimes that's all I want. Just the quick take care of me time before I go about my day. No thought or effort involved. Having a pregnant spouse is hard on a man. You are ill and uncomfortable and he can't fix that. My oh feels bad that he can't really help me when I'm not feeling well or just overall uncomfortable. He may be telling the truth when he says he just isn't in the mood. Maybe seeing you so sick and miserable turns him off but he stills needs that release and doesn't want to bother you with it.

this is a good point. i agree. but i cant help that it hurts my feelings. and i sure dont look at images if i ever do this. idk, i guess i dont need to and maybe he does. but i also think if ur going to do this you should be honest with your spouse about it and not hide it. and i really think if HE thinks its a problem, i think its worse than i even know. he never admits he has a problem. i think its been going on a lot longer than i realized.


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- I don't mean to come off as harsh but forcing him into sex if he really isnt attracted to pregnancy is a bit selfish in itself and is likely to make issues worse. I can understand where you are coming from completely but if he's doing it for yor sake and not because he wants to doesn't that void the whole point? It will feel one sided and worse that not getting any at all. The only thing you can do is talk to him, see if there is another way you can be intimate without penetration if he isn't feeling up for it. Sex is more than penetration. There is foreplay, oral, hands. The foreplay alone may be enough stimulation to take his mind way from the pregnancy. But making him feel obligated to have sex with you during the pregnancy is only going to drive a wedge between you and cause more problems than it's worth.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Kylarsmom- I dont have any additional advise to add. You have gotten some great advise and I agree. I just wanted to give you a :hugs:

Does pain reliever work on sore boobs? Mine are killing me. even all the way back into my armpits! Also last night I got the worst pains on the left side of my uterus. I tested this morning, I know, I know, WAY too early! BFN.............


----------



## annie00

hey ladies... about the masterbation thing i dont think dh has ever mastebated? HMM i do all the time he is cool with it but i tell him to and he says NO.. i wish he would y i was bleeding stop him from buggin shit outta me... lmao


----------



## annie00

brandy i no if ur preg u can take Tylenol reg Tylenol... but yes it should help but if its a preg symptom then it might not help. :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- you are thinking about this too much like a woman. When it comes to sex men are VERY different from women. Women can read a romance novel and become aroused where as men are visually stimulated. They need pictures and movies and whatnot to get aroused. It has nothing to do with you. It's just how men function. It's primal. I'm sure your dh would agree it's all just visual simualtion, it's just the way men are and sadly we can't change that fact.


----------



## nypage1981

Heather- totally agree that you shouldnt wait 9 months for some lovin! Also know how you feel about the closeness. Same here. I wouldnt want to be denied over and over because the closeness is necessary. I am betting he did look at the porn before...but did the not wanting to have sex with you just begin when you got preg? I mean, he's acting like he didnt want you to get preg or something.


----------



## annie00

i agree with love.... if i read a romantic novel i get moist lmao..sorry tmi he says i need some action.. men are ******** can live with them and cant live without them.. lol...

let me ask yall something... oOK well dh says y should he do something for me when i dont do anything for him.. (he means having a baby)... he said he wants me to lose weight before we try to have a baby but i dont believe he would want a baby if i lose weight bc he has done this to me before and said in 6 months we gonna try and then when the 6months come he doesnt wanna try... i dont know what to do anymore i love him but im almost 23 and he is almost 27 and i feel like it will never happen as long as im with him... He says if i will lose weight for him he will give me a baby.. wtf ... lately i havent been talkin to him and drinking i drank 3 beers last night and he wasnt even drinking i even slept on the sofa.. he said y would i wanna have a kid with someone who sleeps on the sofa... And he also told me i love u annie with all my heart but i dont wanna but up with u bitching and nagging all my live.. wtf... help please.. dont be rude are crude please


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Heather- totally agree that you shouldnt wait 9 months for some lovin! Also know how you feel about the closeness. Same here. I wouldnt want to be denied over and over because the closeness is necessary. I am betting he did look at the porn before...but did the not wanting to have sex with you just begin when you got preg? I mean, he's acting like he didnt want you to get preg or something.

Ya he prob did it before i got preg, but he didnt sleep on the couch then either, so he couldnt get away with it as much. the computer is basically in the same room as the couch... so i think thats why hes doing it more now... and ya the not wanting to have sex thing just started when i got pregnant. well, i have always usually been the one to instigate, but he happily did it before. i really think he just isnt attracted to pregnancy, but like we both said, i cant wait 9 months. i am not trying to "make" him do it, i just think its childish.. if he loves me and wants to be with me physically, hes going to have to love me how i am, i cant help that that grosses him out or bugs him, and yes he did want the pregnancy, he just is bothered by what its doing to my body, which im not saying i wouldnt be in the same situation, but i miss the closeness of us and i do talk to him about it and it doesnt really seem to help.


----------



## nypage1981

I'd throw the computer away. Lol. Or put parental controls on it. That wouldnt be childish would it? :blush:
I would say make him sleep back in bed. That will bring a lot more closeness back. I understand you are uncomfortable, but I know when my OH sleeps on the couch cuz he's got a pms moment, I feel really lonely and we only fight more then. This way, he wont have time for the porn either.....think that would work? 

Annie- I'd say theres nothing you can do if OH isnt ready. Thats the moment you decide whether or not you can sacrifice what you want to stay together or not. The losing weight for him and he gives you a baby thing is rediculous. Shouldnt be a bribe sort of thing and not like you wouldnt gain it all back during the pregnancy. Im sure you'd lose the weight and again, he'd say no. If he doesnt want kids you need to decide if you can handle that or not....he def needs to be totally down with the baby making otherwise will resent his life if you get preg when he doesnt want it. Hope that helps.


----------



## Kylarsmom

annie00 said:


> i agree with love.... if i read a romantic novel i get moist lmao..sorry tmi he says i need some action.. men are ******** can live with them and cant live without them.. lol...
> 
> let me ask yall something... oOK well dh says y should he do something for me when i dont do anything for him.. (he means having a baby)... he said he wants me to lose weight before we try to have a baby but i dont believe he would want a baby if i lose weight bc he has done this to me before and said in 6 months we gonna try and then when the 6months come he doesnt wanna try... i dont know what to do anymore i love him but im almost 23 and he is almost 27 and i feel like it will never happen as long as im with him... He says if i will lose weight for him he will give me a baby.. wtf ... lately i havent been talkin to him and drinking i drank 3 beers last night and he wasnt even drinking i even slept on the sofa.. he said y would i wanna have a kid with someone who sleeps on the sofa... And he also told me i love u annie with all my heart but i dont wanna but up with u bitching and nagging all my live.. wtf... help please.. dont be rude are crude please

men are just nasty sometimes arent they ? I'd tell him he needs to be honest with you about if he REALLY wants a baby b/c saying if u loose weight sounds like an excuse to me, i mean ur just going to gain a lot once u get preggers anyway! but before me and dh decided to get pregnant, he came up with a lot of excuses. i told him i will not go forth with this ttc thing until he was 100 percent on board. with kylar, he just said he was and really wasnt 100 percent, and it upset me bc he didnt seem excited when i told him and everything just wasnt how i wanted it to be. so sometimes they say they are ready just to please you, when they arent. so i hope he really is, but he needs to be honest with you either way. and if he's not ready, at least know hes being honest and then you guys can talk about it. good luck sweetie


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, and Love- its great that you got preg so quick! I wish i got lucky with you....then we'd have been TTC buds and bump buds! I just cant seem to get it right...sigh!


----------



## annie00

thats just it he says he isnt ready bc of me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bc i bitch and nag and he doesnt wanna put up with this the rest of his life.. OMG i been holding this in since thurs night.. im so hurt... i dont no what to do are where to turn to..


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> I'd throw the computer away. Lol. Or put parental controls on it. That wouldnt be childish would it? :blush:
> I would say make him sleep back in bed. That will bring a lot more closeness back. I understand you are uncomfortable, but I know when my OH sleeps on the couch cuz he's got a pms moment, I feel really lonely and we only fight more then. This way, he wont have time for the porn either.....think that would work?
> 
> Annie- I'd say theres nothing you can do if OH isnt ready. Thats the moment you decide whether or not you can sacrifice what you want to stay together or not. The losing weight for him and he gives you a baby thing is rediculous. Shouldnt be a bribe sort of thing and not like you wouldnt gain it all back during the pregnancy. Im sure you'd lose the weight and again, he'd say no. If he doesnt want kids you need to decide if you can handle that or not....he def needs to be totally down with the baby making otherwise will resent his life if you get preg when he doesnt want it. Hope that helps.

Thanks sweetie, that does actually help alot. ive been enjoying the whole bed, but maybe its not good for us.


----------



## annie00

oh i forgot to tell yall he always tells me to get out if i do something wrong are if i say i wants kids he says im tired of hearing it and if thats what u want u need to leave.... there is no support from him.... i love him and i no he loves me bc i have fucked up 4 times(affairs) in the past and he no about them all and so does his family and friends and he took me back.... so i no he loves me ..


----------



## nypage1981

Well suggest it to him...and just revel in the moment he leaves in the morning for the shower and you spread your body all over his spot:) thats what I do. I soooo love having the bed to myself because i dont sleep well unless i can move more, but couldnt stand him not in bed so i just sleep very well at 6 am when he gets out. Feels so nice:) I hope that helps you guys, i really think it will. Also, then the feeling of roomates dissipates a bit as well.


----------



## nypage1981

Annie-mine says i nag and try to control a lot too but still wants a baby...so not really sure, it sounds to me like he doesnt want to do it. So you definately shouldnt pressure him....maybe for a few months just dont get into it with him at all. Like, let him do whatever, dont nag about anything, be very agreeable, and see if you guys are back to being on the same page? Definately dont want to have a baby if he's telling you to leave every other day. Seems like a toxic relationship at the moment and babies dont make that better at all.


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Ready- Ive not seen that movie, is it new? I need to watch it! No, my sis doesnt know im TTC.....she does know about my MC and such so she is sensitive to it, just going to be hard for me to know that i'm trying and failing and watch her progress though her pregnancy.

New in Town--you must rent it this weekend. I insist! It's a girly movie but it's all about ms. renee moving to minnesota...they ham it up just as much as Fargo or even more! 

Would you feel comfortable telling your sis? Practically everyone I know knows we are ttc, and some days I regret it. It's almost like once it's out there (same with telling people u r expecting), there is this pressure to perform and make it happen. However, you also get a lot of support from having people know and that might help to get through her pregnancy.




loveinbinary said:


> With my mc I was so sick that I couldn't muster the energy to do anything but sleep. I had almost no sex drive and when I did have the energy to bd it made me sick afterwards. This time the morning sickness has been far less and much more manageable plus I just can't get enough of oh (and boy is he loving it lol). We are all here for you while you try again and my fingers are tightly crossed that you aren't kept waiting very long.

Thank you! :flower: I'm sure a good part of my emotional state was the spotting and worry, so maybe next time I'll be more peppy. I was still SO tired almost a week after starting the mc that I think that part is probably the real deal from hormones. One of my friends said she felt drugged for 3-4 weeks early on with her kids.


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Well suggest it to him...and just revel in the moment he leaves in the morning for the shower and you spread your body all over his spot:) thats what I do. I soooo love having the bed to myself because i dont sleep well unless i can move more, but couldnt stand him not in bed so i just sleep very well at 6 am when he gets out. Feels so nice:) I hope that helps you guys, i really think it will. Also, then the feeling of roomates dissipates a bit as well.

True.. I guess being a military wife, Im SO used to sleeping without him that it doesnt bother me at all, I wish it did. But when you've done deployments and countless times being away from home weeks and months at a time, as long as i know hes home and safe i dont mind him sleeping on the couch, but if its causing problems it needs to stop =)


----------



## annie00

i just text him and said i feel like he is bribbing me and how its just a excuse .. told him he needs to be honset with me in either way... i told him i want the truth and to stop makin excuses please.. .................................. He just Said No... so i text him back and said no as in what??....he said No Kid


----------



## ready4baby

Annie, your OH's responses all point to him being controlling and manipulative. I'm sorry. Long ago, I dated someone like that; thought that we loved each other & that was just how it had to be. Looking back on it, I know that he needed to grow up a lot, and I needed to learn that I deserved better treatment. It also sounds like you guys have some other issues with affairs, etc. Maybe counseling would be a good first step for you guys before coming back to starting a family...


----------



## annie00

what do i tell him i havent replied yet... since he said No Kid....


----------



## loveinbinary

Oh and I have this rule that no matter what we don't sleep apart. Hell I sleep terribly if we have a fight and end up just sleep rolled away from eachother. I just can't take it. The few times one of us has ended up on the couch things were only worse off the following morning. By then we have forgotten what we were originally upset about and just angry that we slept so miserably. It's just not good. Sleeping together is what makes us close. I find sleeping naked helps that. Nothing feels better than his skin snuggled against mine. 

Annie- I think you really need to decide whether or not staying with your oh is worth not having a baby. It's clear he doesn't want a baby now and it may be likely that he doesn't change his mind anytime soon. Most men his age aren't ready for children. I think trying to get pregnant while he is so unsupportive of the idea will only cause more problems and can potentially cause him to leave if you were to fall pregnant. I think you really need to weigh what you want versus what he is willing to give you and decide whether or not you can live with what you are going to lose out on.


----------



## loveinbinary

Nypage- I know I'm lucky I got my bfp and I really wish you had gotten yours with me. My fingers are so tightly crossed you get yours soon. I still can't help but feel a little guilty because I enjoyed being you buddy and was looking forward to getting it with you. I guess it's silly but it's how I feel. Definitely not leaving till you get yours though.


----------



## annie00

i just told him i love him very much but im at the end of my rope i feel like we are not trying to make each other happy anymore... 

im scared to leave him i love him but also im not gonna have a car to go back and forth to work are no money no nothing.. maybe i should wait till income tax bc he said he gonna give me 4 hundred to buy clothes with so maybe i should wait till we get that and then ill leave after i grt my money.. but untill then im gonna cancel my PCOS appointment and im not gonna mention havein babies are even sleep woth him are talk to him.. im so hurt... im so scared.. im devestated. i thought he was the one for me.. we always have so much fun and love at one time in our life together. wow..... after my last affair i had in may when he BEGGED me back eveything was AWSOME>> now last 2 month gone back to the same way that it was like when i had the affair. 

I guess im gonna stop coming on the site.. but i wanted to thank yall ladies so much for everything and i wish all of yall the best of luck in life and ur relationship.... Thanks AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Annie- you don't have to leave the site. There are wonderful ladies in the wtt section. I know how you feel about thinking he is the one. I had a guy very similar in my life years ago. I thought he was going to be the man I was going to spend my life with, but things just didn't work that way. Had that relationship continued I would not be where I am now. I couldn't have been this happy had that relationship worked out. I wouldn't have met my oh who really is the man I will spend the rest of my existance with.


----------



## annie00

ty u love im just gonna ignore him and he will realize something is wrong with me.. i don tknow what eles to do.,. Love i feel neglected and un loved by him he onlly no me when he wants sex are food.. he only calls me if he needs me to do something...


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck Annie- I'd find a new man that wants children and all the things you do. 

Love- thanks! Im still around not goin anywhere! Hopefully soon, im actually gunna temp this cycle. Ordered my bbt online the other day. Scary!!

Hope my AF comes soon since i dont really consider myself a dpo cuz didnt catch my surge. Im CD 24! In a week I should get AF and already felt crampy and tired the last couple days. Maybe it'll come early! Gunna do MACA this month. YAY!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Well turns out it was worse than I thought. No wonder he needs to see a dr, I found some more stuff online, and I really cant even go into detail its bad, lets just say its worse than him watching porn, that makes me feel dumb for even being upset over. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers, I love him so much and I want him to get help, and he really does need it. I want to be there for him every step of the way and help him, but Im really hurting right now and it's really going to be hard. Thanks guys, and I hope you make the right decision Annie.


----------



## annie00

heather sweetie.. i wish i could say all the right things but i cant .. im kinda confussed on what is going on... but that is yalls business.. im sorry ur having a hard time and i wish yall the best of luck....


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kylar- I Understand exactly how you feel about this subject. Question to ask him About it or not? I randomly check our history, af it seems that as soon as I leave for work sometimes he jumps right on there. I find it distasteful and rude..
And not all men are stimulated visually by other women.
I work in a store that sells that stuff and see plenty of people that don't like it.. It's fake, and I take it personal when he watches it. 
Kylar you've seen me say at least on one occasion that we don't have sex that much.. But I notice it happens more when I don't ask him for it, or come at him at the right moment.. 
This is what I did the other night:. I tried to sneak down under the blankets, what guy would turn that down? Well He said he was tired, so I just turned on my side and when he faced the same position as me..I just nestled my back I to his chest.. Then pushed my booty in his pelvis area. 

Laying still, trying to go to sleep..amd within 5 minutes j felt a twitch (giggle) and he wanted to go.

I know what your going through. :hug: 
Hope that might work for you.


----------



## sarahincanada

Kylarsmom said:


> Well turns out it was worse than I thought. No wonder he needs to see a dr, I found some more stuff online, and I really cant even go into detail its bad, lets just say its worse than him watching porn, that makes me feel dumb for even being upset over. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers, I love him so much and I want him to get help, and he really does need it. I want to be there for him every step of the way and help him, but Im really hurting right now and it's really going to be hard. Thanks guys, and I hope you make the right decision Annie.

I was so excited to see you had posted in this section then was sad to read all this :nope:
I just wanted to say you look beautiful pregnant, you really do. Im not sure what you have found thats worse but I do hope you can work it out and its not going to be too stressful for you :hugs:


----------



## annie00

kylar mom are u ok?


----------



## rosababy

Wow, busy day on here. 

Annie, you don't need to leave the sight...someone mentioned the waiting to try section. Maybe some ladies are in the same situation that you are in. But we're here for you, girl. Sounds like you and your oh need to seriously talk about your relationship before talking about babies. Babies rarely fix the problems, usually the just make the current problems worse. Best of luck to you, hun. :hugs:

Kylarsmom, I'm so sorry that you're having a stressful time with your dh. Do you think seeing a counselor would help? If you're religious, do you have a priest or another Christian couple that you can ask advice? Prayer is powerful, so start there. I'm not sure what else to say...I'm so sorry you're going through this with your little sticky bean. :hugs: We're here for you, and you can tell us anything. Although, I understand that this is a public forum, and anyone online can see it, so we respect your privacy. :hug:

NY, sounds weird to say, but if AF IS coming, I hope it comes soon, too! Go Maca! I started mine last Friday. Not noticing anything, so in a few days, I'm upping my dosage to 1000 mg.

Ny and Ready, that's a great movie! I have family in MN, and went to grad school in the twin cities. You're right...everyone is SO nice up there! My dh is a New Yorker, (I'm a midwesterner) so I know how you feel.:blush: Also, just about everyone I know knows we're ttc, too, which I sometimes wish I hadn't opened my big mouth. I honestly thought we'd get it on the first try. I used to tell people when we were going to START ttc'ing, before we even started! Luckily, they all keep their mouths shut and don't ask specifics.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

i just got on and finished reading what i missed earlier.. Kylar I hadn't read your last post. I'm sorry your having troubles. You two can get through it!


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, where did you go to grad school? I went to the universiy of minnesota engineering department... and I DO miss the "MN nice". It's harder to get to know people here in New England. 

Kylar, how are you doing today?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey girls, so we had a super long talk last night and i felt a lot better about it, but mind is still wandering. I cant let this go, its REALLY bad. I love my husband so much but when is too much? UGH I hate that Im going through this. Really we have been happily married for 4 years and this happens now? When Im not supposed to stress and we have a baby on the way? WHAT THE CRAP!! I really cant get into specific details, one, its private, two, its really hard to talk about the specifics, it hurts a lot. and yes he already has an appt tomorrow to see his counselor, he started going a few weeks ago for PTSD but wants to talk to them about this now. He really does realize he has a problem and wants to change, and that really does help put my mind at ease, but i seriously am not sure if i can get over the recent past. idk what to do


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- well it's good that he is seeking help and trying to fix whatever it is. Perhaps you should as well. If you aren't sure you cam get over it then I think talking to a professional would be a good idea as the stress you are placing on you and your baby is not good. Unforunately we can't advise you as we don't know what exactly we are advising on. What would probably be best for you and your family is to also seek counseling to try to work last this.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks love =)


----------



## nypage1981

:hugs: to you Kylar- I feel for you and hope you can get through this with help. Keep thinking positive about the little baby inside you and for Kylar as well.


----------



## annie00

kylar thats awsome that he wants help.. i tried talkin to dh last night and he blew me off i tried texting him this morning he igored me so im turning the tables............. imn gonna ignore him yea im gonna cook for him but im not gonna talk to himm are anything.... i just want him to talk to me and its like he is not gonna do that bc he hates me are somehting...


----------



## loveinbinary

Well ladies, I'm at work and trying to remain calm yet again. Went to the bathroom and lo and behold pink spotting. If it gets any heavier I'm going to leave work and call my doctor, though I plan to call my doctor on my lunch anyways to see what they have to say about it. I'm so sick of this. I want a boring and uneventful pregnancy. I swear this little bean just loves giving me a heart attack.


----------



## ready4baby

Oh, love, I'm sorry your bean is scaring the living daylights out of you! That is SO hard on mommy, little one... Everything will be okay! :hugs: Let us know what your doc says.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies I'm so glad to see everyones been so chatty, but am so sorry to hear thatskne are having issues. 

Annie- the girls are right. U don't have to leave this site, but i think it's best to wttc. You don't wantto bring a baby in an unstable environment. Now that's not saying that any of us are 100% stable all the time.. But to buil a home, you need a foundation first. You oh is obviously not being respectful.. An if he's telling you to get out.. That's a number one line that says.. I'm not connecting with you at the moment.. I'm not saying he's trying to break up with you.. But here's my story.

About 4 years ago, when we were getting serious and starting to stay with eachother.. Him and I went through a similar funk.. He had been drinking one night and actually told me to leave.. (first of all if He loves u, he wouldn't say that..) so I walked up to him, and told him, " you do not talk to me that way." and walked away.. Well being the good man he is.. He followed me.. Because I'm stubborn and he knew I was going to go back to my place.. He told me don't go.. And I said.. Mario I love you..with every inch of my heart.. I really want this to work out.. But if u love me like u say u do, then something like that would never come out of your mouth.. So I'm going home and you can call me whenever you'd like.. But just know that if you ever say that to me again, I will listen. I will not be with someone who feels it's ok to talk to me like that. And he has never since.. 
Before this we had not been talking-to eachother much because we were both testing eachothers patience. I just now asked my hubby why we acted like that and he said that Basically he was testing his boundaries.. Because he'd been burned before.
Makes me giggle but he just said that he didn't want another girl to come in and take over his house lol ok its funny now but was very hurtful to me earlier..
The biggest thing that helped.. Was to give him his space to make his own decisions.. And talk to him respectfully. Yea I still nag at him sometimes.. But at stupid stuff like " hunny you've been up for 4 hours ad haven't taken the dogs out !" lol and even there I know I should say something aroundthe lines of , " love, since you woke up first like 4 hours ago, would u please take the dog out." they respond better to nice words and I still get my stab in there lol vs.. Saying something hurtful and mean and him respond equally back. 

You two need to talk, especially about your baby plans. But even more importantly.. About your relationship. I know how you feel about him being the one for you.. And can say that if both of you are in it together to make it work.. It can.. But a relationship takes two.. And while a baby really only takes one.. It needs two parents also... I advise greatly against getting pregnant against his will.. 

It sounds like you two need to talk.. Maybe need some space and need to come at eachother differently. Don't hurt him back since he hurt you. Make him know that your feelings are hurt.. Which he already know cuz he did it on purpose.. The. Let him chew on it.. If u plan on not talking to him and being nasty in return it's only going to push him back further. So if u plan on doing that.. The wiser thing to do would be to stay with a parent sibling or friend.. It'll get your point out better Hollis give u both space to think about wherethis relationship is going.. 
Do you personally think this kind of environment is the exact right one to bring a baby in too? 

Make smart decisions.. Talk and comfort vs yell and fight.. Make love not war lol. 

Long post but Annie- ur better than putting up with that.. Outsmart him.. And level with him, Or find better


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh wow me and my long posts.. So sorry.. Once I get to jabbering I can't stop. I deleted a post yest cuz of that..


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm not sure if I'm more worried or frustrated. 12 and a half weeks, this is when all the scares should stop. I'm trying not to worry because I'm sure it's probably nothing, maybe the placenta moved or something. But then I don't want to not worry and assume everything is okay if it may not be. Sucks either way. I just know I'm going to have my hands full with this bean.


----------



## ready4baby

Love, call your doc and get some reassurance from them...at least then, the responsibility of the worry is on their shoulders. They are the experts and can tell you whether you should come in, lie down, etc, and then you know you are doing what you can. Odds are great that you will be just fine...and you have a peach today, I see!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh love- yea I would go home and rest if it continues.. Did u and dh have intercourse last night? Could that have done it? My mom says I gave her a lot of problems as well plus was born Breech so I really had it out for her lol. 
Get better. :hug:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, I am trying not to get too excited here, but I think I have a second line!! I have never had a line that looked like this. It is thick and I know I see pink! It is vvvf though. It came up within the limit. It does not look anything like the evaps that the $ store tests usually give me. I tried to get pics but I dont see anything on them. Here they are anyway, so you can see if you see something.

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P2290555.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P2290554.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P2290553.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P2290552.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P2290551.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P2290550.jpg

I feel like an idiot for posting these! Lol! I dont see anything looking at them, but I swear I see it in real life! Again, not getting hopes up, not getting hopes up, not getting hopes up!


----------



## ready4baby

Hey Brandy, I don't see a line but faint lines are tough to pick up with a camera. Hope is a great feeling, so enjoy it...and FX that in another day or two you get a darker line! Are you really 9 dpo? Naughty girl testing early... :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yea, yea, I know! Lol! But we went to the $ store yesterday and I bought 10! Lol! The girl looked at me like I was crazy. I am hopeful at 9dpo actually seeing something on the test. There was nothing yesterday. FX!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi! I can see the second line.. Vvvvvvvf but I do see it. And I only looked at the first test.. Ima look at the rest but omg omg! This could be it!!!

And yea when I went the other day I asked for 4 andshe looked at me weird.. I was like " hey I'm gonna pee on em till they turn + lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ok looked at all of them.. I see a faint on all of them but that blurry blurry one!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love- OMG so scary im so sorry this keeps happening to you!! Annie- Hope things work out with you and yours as well! Its hard that hes acting like he doesnt care, that would be so frustrating!


----------



## BrandysBabies

You made me laugh out loud Mrs. My DS looked at me like I had lost my mind!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Brandy- I see a sorta shadow of a line possibly??


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- I kinda sorta see something. Too faint to say for sure but try again in the morning and see if it gets any darker. Fingers tightly crossed for you!!

I haven't called my doctor yet because I checked again and there is absolutely nothing there. If it happens again later I will definitely call but it looks like all is well. Oh and I haven't had sex for a few days due to these terrible migraines I keep getting and the fact as soon as I make it to the bed I'm not in the mood for anything other a backrub, so it can't be that. I'm guessing the placenta moved and that's what caused it but I'll definitely be keeping a careful eye out. This baby just loves driving me crazy and the first tri isn't quite over yet. I am not looking forward to the next 6 months if baby keeps this up.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love and everyone- just so u know.. If you all were my girlfriends here in my town not just online.. I am totally the friend who gives pregnancy massages.


----------



## nypage1981

Brandy- do another in the morning...i cant see anything YET. But im a total preg test cynic and never err on the "maybe it is there" side. I figure if I see it, I see it totally so that I dont raise hope! Good luck hun! Im sure if you see faint, it will get darker!


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- you know what this means right? Road trip to your town lol. Luckily for me, my mom went to massage therapy school so I'm sure I can get a rubbing or two out of her when she comes to see me from the city.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Annie... I'm sorry your going through this and hope it works out for you


Brandi... I think I can see something... I hope this is it for you!!!

As for me I don't have good news, I'm actually quite upset about it. I went to talk to my dh about opks and temping (i didn't feel right doing it behind his back) and I said something about how we need to bd more or we aren't gonna get pg and he told me he is actually trying to delay it cause he wants to go to school and doesn't want to deal with a crying baby all night. This is news to me (not the school part but the not wanting a baby part). We aren't changing anything we are still ntnp but that just means that we are gonna continue to only have sex 3 times a month and not even think about trying for the next 3 years til he gets his degree...

I'm just so depressed


----------



## annie00

mrs. i totally understand where ur coming from.. everyone tells me to talk to him about it well that just it he will not talk to me when it comes to the relationship are baby..He will change the subject are ignore me.. i dont know what to do anymore.. im gonna try to talkto him again tonight but i dont know what to say he says i always say the same thing and he is tired of hearing me cry and complain.....i dont even no what to say to him first off and second off i cant just go to my parents bc they live 3 hrs away and i dont have a car i do but its in his name and he will be pissed if i took it.. unless i just leave and say im goin visit and just stay there....


----------



## annie00

oh one more thing.. since he is so disrespectful and hateful and tells me to get out does that mean he doesnt love me?


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Rosa, where did you go to grad school? I went to the universiy of minnesota engineering department... and I DO miss the "MN nice". It's harder to get to know people here in New England.
> 
> Kylar, how are you doing today?

University of St. Thomas for music education. Yes, east coast is definitely different, isn't it?! I'm originally from Illinois, so I'm midwestern through and through.

Kylarsmom, I agree with Love. You may feel better if you went to counseling too. Maybe couples counseling? 

Love, I've heard spotting is normal, but I can understand why you're nervous. My neighbor (and good friend) is about 11 weeks pregnant and just went to the hospital because she was bleeding. She's fine. I'm sure you'll be just fine. :hugs: Doc told her to rest all day with her feet up and she went in later that day and was fine. She also mentioned she had a LOT of mucus "fall out."

Mrs., you're so sweet. :hugs:

Hopeful, oh hun. I'm so sorry...ttc is stressful for us ANd our dh. Maybe he's just getting cold feet. Take a month off (ntnp) and have the conversation again later maybe. :hugs:

Annie, sorry to be painfully truthful, but if a man says these things to you, it's not a good thing. You deserve better than this, honey. 

Brandi, I don't see anything, but test again in the morning for sure!! FX for you!!

As for me, it's snowing HARD out here! We had a snow day today, and it looks like we may have another one tomorrow. CD6, so not much else is going on. Ho hum.


----------



## annie00

he just walked in and i didnt talk to him for like 15 mins and then when i finally did i told him how he doesnt love me and he said just for me to call my mom so i can get the fuck out... Im goin lay down im so freaking upset i dont no where to turn to..... thanks


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Idk what to say Annie, besides I'm sorry he talks to u that way and u deserve better. Make the right choices.. It's easier said than done.. But stay and be miserable or go and find better


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi- gave u tested anymore? Plz say yes lol


----------



## annie00

mrs.. ur right its easier said than done.. he left to go to his step dads camper... next door... he cant take anything serious i called my mom and her an daddy said that either we need to make it work are spilt up bc this isnt healthy for neither of us... im so upset i cooked gumbo and i fixed me a lil bowl and i ate three bites and threw it out.. i just want answers from him... just for him to talk to me.. if he doesnt love me he needs to be a man and admit it... its not that hard to do......

im so sorry for all this bs.... i no yall dont wanna here this shit... but thanks


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yea, I did, but my urine was as clear as water, so I knew it was a wasted test. I will test with FMU in the morning.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well I can't wait to see what it shows in the morning

I think I have a cyst that burst, I have pain in my right side.. I don't want to exaggerate and say it's severe but it's prominent and won't go away.. Ouch.


----------



## rosababy

Brandi, can't wait to see your test result tomorrow morning!! FX for you!!

Mrs., how do you know it's a cyst bursting? has that happened before? Do you have cysts? Ouchy! Sorry, hun.:hugs:

All the sudden, it's quiet tonight. Everyone okay?
We have about 6 inches of snow so far, and it's still coming down hard. I have had 1 glass of wine and just asked my dh if he had every been to a father daughter dance. LMAO!!!!! :haha: He turned to me and said did you hear what you just said?! Hahaha!! Oops. :blush:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi yea it's been quiet the past few days. It's usually boring till I have to work.. I have no idea what a cyst feels like.. I've hanpains like this before.. Deep throbbing ache that starts where my ovary would be ad radiates out through y side.. My mom has inersticial cystitis. My sister has them.. So I can only assume that's what thi is.. But I'm on af so I can't be sure.. If u know what I mean.. Amy extra blood would deiniyely go unnoticed.. 

Oh well it's subsided a little bit.. Still there though.. 

Good luck testing in the morning Brandi!!! I cat wait to see the results.. And I workearly so I'll be on and waiting!! 

Annie- hope u were ae to get everythingworked out. 

Ladies let's get some bfps!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Still awake. DS refused to go to sleep. He finally just passed out and it is 3:30am here. So, I probably wont be on until around noon. I will post as soon as I have a pic!


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> University of St. Thomas for music education. Yes, east coast is definitely different, isn't it?! I'm originally from Illinois, so I'm midwestern through and through.

My niece is going to St Thomas right now for mechanical engineering! Such a small world... That's a nice school :) And I am still getting used to NE, and trying to make friends in the area...it is so much harder!

Love, are you doing better today?

Brandy, you're killing us with this not posting until noon thing :p

Kylar, I hope you are feeling a little better about things today :hugs:

Mrs, I love your new pic, btw...

Nothing at all going on for me, and probably won't be for a few weeks. I started taking aspirin & EPO again, but I'm not sure whether it's the best choice.


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- come on let's see that bfp!!! Lol. 

It has been rather quiet the past couple days. Seems to get that way when most people are waiting to ov. So far brandy is the only one remotely close to testing and we have to stay chatty for her lol. 

Thank you for your concern ladies but all is well as far as I can tell. No more spotting. Oh and I bought our first two pieces for baby. Two absolutely adorable outfits with duckies on them!!! I couldn't resist. I even took pictures to show all of you. I didn't realize it till I got home that the outfit with the feet has cuffs that roll down into mittens!! 

And I've gotten brave and am posting a picture of my 12 week mostly fat bump. I'm going to be a whale.
 



Attached Files:







c882fb2a.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 0









763e4235.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 0









8f43ead5.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 0









62598713.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kylarsmom

Cute stuff love! my bump is so horrid! I feel like a whale! Its so huge after i eat and drink a lot!! 

Brandy, I cant wait to see more tests! 

Thanks guys, I think things are getting much better w/ me and DH! We have been talking A LOT and hes really showing me that he cares about our relationship, and we have been sleeping in the same bed and he saw his counselor, so on the whole , things are much better. We NEVER see each other he gets up early and gets home late, im always already asleep, and he usually works saturdays. so we never see each other and when we do we spend it playing and enjoying our son and family as a whole. so we decided we really need some US time, and we are going on a date on saturday! also, im planning a romantic weekend downtown to a nice restaurant and getting a nice hotel room for Valentines Day!! Im so excited, we NEVER do anything like that!! =) =)


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- your bump is lovely. I would rather have yours than mine. I wasn't very skinny before getting pregnant so I have an indent where my belly button is. I hate the way it looks. I'm hoping it smoothes out soon.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love and kylar- your bumps are lovely! I wish I had one ;) you both look great! Xant wait to watch your babys grow! 

Kylar- I'm thrilled that you are both communicating so well through whatever you're going through. I can understand a lot of how you feel right now. We've talked about it before when I've had my vent session :) 

We have opposite schwdules.. And it has seem lately that he has no intrest in being intimate sexually. When we do it's great, but January is almost over and to be honest, it's been 3 weeks since we had sex last. It's an embarrassing subject for me. An in really not that Mad about it. I don't think I'm unattractive.. So onepmder sometime Ajax wring with me? 
I wrote him a letter and had him pick it up on his way to work. In it I talked about how I have needs, and I just wish he would me more receptive to my advances and even though he's tired I'd like him to want to put the effort in to keeping that spark alive.. 
Idk if it's normal after only 2 years of marriage but it's kind of not fair to me. Sorry information overload.. 
Anyways last thing about it an I'll shut up, I gave him the letter last night, and he got home this morning, AND DIDN'T MENTION IT AT ALL! I'm just going to wait for him too. I'm absolutely positive he's not betraying me. And I think that me sleeping alone 5 nights a week ad him sleeping alone during the day 5 days a week has something to do with it.. Oh well we can stuck it out. 

Brandi- test test test then post pics!!! 
I'm really really hopig this is your bfp!!! 

I am a little more quiet when I'm waiting to o.. Not goigto be this cycle though! I'm here full in for ya gals. 

Ready-Thank you for the compliment! :hug: I kind of needed that right now.


----------



## nypage1981

Hello lovelies!

Mrs- I;d say you are not unattractive at all;) I'd say you need a date like Kylars doing! 

Kylar- so glad you are all doing well- date for V day sounds delish! We are trying to plan a skiing weekend date also but I happen to be on call for like the whole weekend. Garrrrr. 

Love- YAY!! I see bump:) how cute, glad your spotting stopped. Theres no rhyme or reason to that stuff as long as it isnt accompanied with cramping pain when you spot, it is ok. Thats what I was always told. 

Annie- I think definately break up with this guy. He doesnt even seem worth any of the hassle if you ask me. Toxic, toxic, toxic. Its hard, and I know that, but why bother with him? If its money, you will be fine. Have your mom come get you out of that place. Mine did with my daughter's dad of 7 years. I was still in college and waitressed AND had a 2 year old. So nothing is easy but now im so much better off. ....and her dad is one of my best friends.....so everything turns out in the end, no matter how hard it is at the moment. 

Brandi.........BFP yet? 

I dont think I ovulated, well, pretty positive i didnt. Had no ovulation pain or positive OPK so im CD 26 and waiting patiently for AF so I can move on. Gunna temp next month and thats going to be a freaking disaster since im pretty sure i'll suck at it! Please please please God give me a BFP soon, Im close to losing the 2 marbles I've got left.....


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you my- so I took our truck to worktoday ( cuz I'm a genius and ran over a curb with my car.. Bent the rod that holds my oil pan up.. No bueno) so just a gut feeling.. I took a look in there and there's my letter.. Un opened.. :( oh well I'll just wait and see if he reads it.

I know it probably sounds like he's unsupportive.. He really his.. And he gives me so much, I just wish he'd be a little more hungry for me instead of sleep ALL the time!


----------



## rosababy

Love and Kylarsmom, I think both of your bumps are adorable! 

Kylarsmom, I'm glad that you and your dh are talking through things. Date night is an awesome idea! It's hard to remember to spend time just for the two of you, especially with a little one running around. I think it'll be a great thing for your relationship. :thumbup:

Mrs., you're definitely hot! I'm sorry you're going through this with your dh. Sometimes they go through a little "dry" spell. Maybe a date night would help with the two of you, also.

NY, maybe you're just o'ing late? I say keep doing your opks and temping. 

Brandy, for crying out loud, post the pics!!!!! We're going crazy waiting! :winkwink:

Ready, UST is a great school, especially for grad music ed. Plus, I loved living up there for a few months every summer. Such a cute area. What does EPO do? I know baby aspirin makes the lining thicker...right? Not even sure about that.

As for me, I'm cd7. Ho hum. Just waiting for ewcm and waiting to start opk testing. DH has his SA on Monday. Woot!


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Thank you my- so I took our truck to worktoday ( cuz I'm a genius and ran over a curb with my car.. Bent the rod that holds my oil pan up.. No bueno) so just a gut feeling.. I took a look in there and there's my letter.. Un opened.. :( oh well I'll just wait and see if he reads it.
> 
> I know it probably sounds like he's unsupportive.. He really his.. And he gives me so much, I just wish he'd be a little more hungry for me instead of sleep ALL the time!

Does he workout regularly? Maybe he's feeling gross himself and doesn't feel sexy. Maybe he's getting some winter blues. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Yes MRS- the men working out helps. Mine stops for a bit and he's sleeping and unsexy for a while...then when he begins again, he's all over me. Its very true!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

He used to.. I encourage it, but no joking that he sleeps all the time. I know he feels a little tubby, but I constantly compliment him.. Omg especially when he walks around the hose with jeans on.. Woah.. I'm like babe, you look amazingly hot! Eh, I'll just wait it out.. 

Sobsorry to be so absorbed with this.. 
Brandi where are you? I saw u were up late.. Wake up and test already!! Lol


----------



## ready4baby

Aspirin is _supposed _ to improve the quality & thickness of the lining. I have no idea if it works and I was afraid to stop taking it once I was pregnant. Although the aspirin was one new thing I did in my last cycle to bfp. But I had bleeding, so did I contribute to it with the aspirin? Ok, probably not, but there's one of a hundred paranoid thoughts I carry around.

EPO is to improve the amount of ewcm you get. I figure that one doesn't hurt...take it cd 1 through ovulation. I drink tea everyday so I'll make it green tea soon here, and that's it for me besides prenatals. No maca or vitex or b6 or whathaveyou :shrug: Who really knows what is best?


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- I know some women need to take the baby aspirin during preg to stop a MC from happening? Not sure why, but docs have told them to....


----------



## BrandysBabies

Sorry for the wait ladies! Zachary let me sleep until 1pm! Lol!

Okay, here is todays test! To me, it is visibly darker, but I think that wishful thinking has already set in! Lol! Plus, I am hopeful because I took a test last night with very diluted urine(looked like water) and got no line at all, not even an evap later. Yet todays line showed up within 3min and is pink!!

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P3010557.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/test.jpg


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy I see a line in the first pic! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi! I see them!!! It's frer time!!! When do u think you'll take one?


----------



## nypage1981

BFP brandy! And thats a lot comin from me who never ever sees anything!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Has your dh seen them???!?!?!?


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- ready is right, you are absolutely gorgeous. I would kill to look like you. Writing your dh was a great idea, a shame he didn't take the time to read it. I would tape it to his steering wheel and write READ ME!!! on it. Don't let him keep putting it off. Men are often oblivious to the needs of women. Sometimes it seems like our vaginas don't exist unless they are wanting to get in them lol. He needs to realize that it's not all about his needs when he has them. 

Nypage- maybe temping would be good for you. Good luck!! I certainly couldn't do it. Have you considered trying maca? Are you still taking the b vitamins? Maybe those aren't helping? I have no idea, I just want to see something actually help you. You need a bfp asap. 

Ready- I've heard instances like what nypage mentioned but generally you don't want to take asprin during pregnancy. Being that it was low dose may be just fine but from what I have read and the information both the doctor and midwife gave me it advised not to take anything containing asprin but to take acetaminophen which is found in Tylenol. I would suggest giving you doctor a call and ask her what she advises.


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! O M G there is totally a line!!! Very faint but I didn't have to squint to see it!!!! Definitely suggest testing again tomorrow. I'd say give it a few more days then bring out the frer. Yay!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Stupid iPhone double posting. Grrrr.


----------



## BrandysBabies

He saw the one from yesterday, but it wasnt until he got home from work. It still had color though. He is already convinced, so it is going to gut us both if I am not. Thats why I'm not calling it until AF is due or I get a bright vibrant line.

As far as FRER's go, I think I am going to use up the rest of my cheapies first. I want to be sure I see that line! Lol! Thanks so much for being here ladies!


----------



## nypage1981

Love- maybe i'll try a few cycles sans vitamin B and EPO. Just waiting for my Maca in the mail. Maybe i'll do Maca and temping and see what that gets me!


----------



## Kylarsmom

OMG brandy, i totally see it on the second pic, i think u r preggo!!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

i need to change the name of this thread... any ideas?


----------



## ready4baby

Hey love, the reason I started aspirin is because I had an ultrasound pre-O two cycles ago to diagnose cysts and the tech said nonchalantly that my lining wasn't thickened (she said 4mm) and when I googled THAT I found that to be a super thin lining. Like what you should have during AF not mid cycle. So I became paranoid about that (do you sense my theme?) and started aspirin. My doc didn't say I needed it but once I was on it she said continue until the first scan. Now...I dunno. Maybe I could stop after I O and hope my lining is good enough? 

Brandy, I'm so happy for you! I understand your caution and I am just as cautious. Really a line is a line, and from here till AF is due til 9 months from now, all you can do is have the PMA that your bean will grow and grow and stick and stick! FX for you & congrats! :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

No problem lady! I cannot wait till it's official. 
I'm so excited.. U should test again later.. So sweet your d's let you sleep in that late.

Love thank you- and thank you ladies for the compliments.. I actually might have lost my cool a little bit.. I took the letter and shredded it an led a hot pink post it in it's place I put a post it that said thanks for taking the time to read this.. 
I'm going to takethat down when I go home.. I don't want to insult him by being rude.. Maybe if he sees that he missed it he'll open up a little bit.. Idk what's goig on with him but I'm damn sure going to figure it out


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hmm.. Kylar.. Good names... Hmmm? 

"Good support here" lol idk hope we can find something good lol

I also wondered if we should open a new one in the Tww forum again so more ladies can join and find as much support as we all have with eachother. I don't wan to lose any of you through our ttc journey.


----------



## nypage1981

We could be "the dream team!" hardy har har.


----------



## BrandysBabies

How about "The Best Bunch Of Ladies A Girl Could Have"! Hehe!


----------



## annie00

hey ladies i been really busy cleaning the camper and going threw things since my dh mom and sister is coming stay the weekend next door just gave me something to do .....

Ny- thank u for the advice i really appreciate it boo.... We are going to town tonight to go grocery shopping and im gonna try an talk to him tonight..... I dont know really want to say bc i dont wanna sound like a broken record are anything like that... any ideas lol.... i just wish he could be like bay lets have a baby.. But ha i no im dreaming there... he says he loves me and all that but then he says he isnt ready y the hell not though... 4 yrs and still not ready... OMG>> 

What would yall do if yall was with someone for 4 yrs and he still wasnt ready to have kids???

Brandi- Hey.. i cant see shit.. lol.. i must be blind... but my fingers are crossed for u boo.. good luck and best wishes... 


one more thing.. i been on my period 7 days.. on a 28 day cycle.. is that ok? like will i still have time to O and all that?


----------



## annie00

hey i found a WTT forum on here and im gonna talk to them and see what they have to say but im not gonna forget about yall...


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Annie I want to be supportive but I remember when me you and mrs were talking about weddings you said your is gonna be on a cruise by your not ready for that yet.... How would you feel after being with someone for 4 years and they still aren't ready to marry you yet?

When you talk to him do not bring up ttc that needs to be the last thing on your mind, right now you need to fix your relationship or your worst fear its gonna happen and your child is gonna come from a broken home.... If he not ready for a baby its not right to pressure and nag him into it or he will just resent you and he'll treat you even worse only now you have a child in the middle watching (and learning) how daddy treats mommy, is that what you want?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Annie- I hope you can work it out, and I know that you desperately feel like you both need a baby.. I'm really sorry your going trough this confusion, but you should think about a few things.. If he's being jerk.. Than he's actin that way for a reason. Although not fair.. But maybe he's trying to get you to take a hint somewhere without actually having to say it. 
2nd- do you think it would fair to bring a baby into a confused and questionable environment? The answer should be no. I know you don't want to hear this but I think you need to. I am totally here tosypoirt you trough this.. But sometimes seeking support, you have to be prepared to ge responses you don't necessarily want to hear. 
Work on your relationship.. Before you bring an innocent baby in to the confusion.. When your not sure that this I something you can work through. That's really damaging to a baby.. I know because I was raised through it.. My mom did nothing but bad talk my dad my whole life an I suffered an has had to work through a lot of pain to realize that that's not normal behavior.. And I've ha to work super super hard to not be an angry person who acts like her.. Confusion was all I knew growin up.. And My husband and I vowed to never do that to our children.. Granted there are alwys unseen events that could effect that.. But with the fact that we are Bound by god to eachother, it is somethin that I don't really for see ( no matte how lazy hr can be) 
But seriously, I don't want this to sound mean and I know this seems unsupportive, but a baby right now will complicated.. If he's not supporting your thoughts on this.. It's obvious you should tone down the ttc plastic and focus on securing your relationship with love.. Not a baby. 
We're here to support you.. But u have to stop saying I want a baby.. Why don't you..when the question youshould be asking is.. Do we have a future.. What can we do to make this work. I hope you don't get angry by this.. If you do.. Just tell me. Brutal honesty is hard.. But it's the kind if support you need right now.


----------



## annie00

hopeful and mrs. -- No im not mad at either one of yall.. and no i dont want to bring a baby into a broken home... what i dont understand is that he will still cum in me like he wants one and he says if it happens it happens but he dont want to try.. I dont know i just want answer from him so i can see if i indeed have a furture with him are not.. i do love him alot and i dont want to break up but if i dont see a future together than i need to move on.. i no that in my heart.. but i feel like he doesnt care if i stay are go.... hmm...
ty so much for the advice and everything.. thanks again ..


----------



## rosababy

Brandy, it's time to take a FRER!!! I saw a line!!! :happydance:

As for a new name, hmmm...we're def out of the holidays, with not really any holidays coming up...I like The Dream Team, (Ny, was that you?)!

What else...let's think about it. It has to be great, just like us!! :winkwink:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Annie-A baby should NEVER be a deciding factor of whether there is a future for your relationship... A relationship should be based on love affection respect and communication not a baby

You don't have that in your relationship (based on what you've told us) so GET A BABY OUT OF YOUR MIND.... Babys strain strong relationships and brake unstable ones, it never fixes a relationship, so you need to work on your relationship before even considering bringing a child into this world.


If you don't and go ahead with ttc you will kill your relationship especially since he isn't ready yet and your pushing him... You might as well go to a sperm bank for your baby cause it will be pretty much the same thing

Hope I wasn't too hard on you I just want you to really think about this


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

No kidding I like te dream team.. Let's throw some ttc lingo in there but somethin different than anyone else's thread.. Hmmm

Idk I cant really think of anything.. 

Anyone see my idea about making it in the tww? Being in the duscussionthread doesn't allow many other ladies to join our wonderful group of gals here


----------



## nypage1981

Werent we originally in the 2WW and they moved us out for some reason? Maybe it got to be too long and all of us sticking together more like a group...does this mean we'd need one of us to start one in the 2WW and just pick up where we left off but talk about 2WW for a bit? IDK its weird!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Creation station.. United dream team.. But I still like the original dream team.. J really liked another thread.. Fertile myrtles soon to be preggy turtles... Thad a great one.. Bit that I could not have thought that one up myself.. I need some imagination here


----------



## nypage1981

Aww shucks. BFN for me, just thought i'd check since I dont really know where my cycle went this month. Due AF mon or Tuesday I believe so that means im totally out. No symptoms at all for preg so didnt really expect much. Sigh. Hope AF isnt late at least!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Mrs I don't know about starting another in the 2ww I sometimes have a hard enough time keeping the girls we already have straight let alone any newbies

As for a name "POAS anonomous" ( I spelled it wrong lol) is basically what it is... We come here for support through our trial and tribulations while fighting the urge to poas lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny-- we'll get it this cycle.. U won't be much behind me and shoot by the time I finally o you'll have caught up if not surpassed me lol..

Hopeful- I know what you mean.. It was hectic to have to catch up on 5+ pages.. Group decision let's put our heads together and make some decisions..


----------



## hopeful4bfp

There's like 8 of us online right now... WOW.... LOL


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I know don't u love it! Lol

P.s- I'm at work, carb deprived.. Drinking copious amounts of green tea.. And all I an think about is how wonderful a marshmallow would be right now.. I could consume a jar of marshmallow crenels if it was in from of me..


----------



## rosababy

Baby Dream Team? BFP Dream Team? Sticky Bean Dream Team?
Hmmmm...let's keep thinking. I was just thinking the other day that we needed a new name. Why are threads moved to different places? I'm kind of clueless about that. We def need to be in the ttc or tww areas. I was not aware we were moved in the first place! How do we get back? Do we need to start a new thread so we're back to the right place?


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> I know don't u love it! Lol
> 
> P.s- I'm at work, carb deprived.. Drinking copious amounts of green tea.. And all I an think about is how wonderful a marshmallow would be right now.. I could consume a jar of marshmallow crenels if it was in from of me..

Sure you're not knocked up?! Marshmallows...I'm craving carbs, too. Yummm....I'm about to make some puppy chow and beautiful dip for chips. Going over to a friend's house. Should have done some extra cardio at the gym today. Oh well! :dohh:

Problem with Dream Team (or any derivative) is that it sounds exclusive...could we end it with The Preggo Dream Team ~ New members welcome! New ______ wanted... Join us...


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I'm at work too and I was craving french toast fortunatly I work in someones house so I just made me some lol

I like sticky bean dream team sounds fun to say lol


----------



## annie00

hopeful u didnt piss me off. but u cant sit there and tell me u and ur hubby talk everyday and really communicate.. eventually u run outta things to talk about we talk just not about what i wanna talk about.. i mean im sorry but whatever yall say cant change the way i feel about havin a baby... and he already he doesnt wanna be with me forever bc i bitch and nag....<<<<<<<<thats why i need to talk to him>>>>>>>> ...


----------



## hopeful4bfp

me and my husband do talk everyday wether about important stuff or just how was your day stuff the important thing is we respect and comfort each other.... Do you and your fiance do that?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I really liked the "sticky bean dream team" that one sounds amazing.. And nope positive I'm not preggo.. Temps go up not down lol. Plus I just got off my period.. 

Hubby texted me And said he's going to give it to me good tonight ;) omg omg.. It's silly I'm do excited Togo home? Ahh I hope he's not tired when I get home.. Shouldn't be since he slept during the day.. Ever since that call if duty black ops game came out.. He spends all his time playing that.. It's fun.. Him and his best friend play.. Then his wife and I get on and take turns playing.. So it's a win win.. But I bet the cod characters would bone if the could and ifthere were women in there.. I think they do have woman characters haha. I'm silly


----------



## ready4baby

names... how about school house rock style? Conception Junction, what's YOUR function? ha. gotta love school house rock. 

I like sticky bean dream team

Oh and Rosa, puppy chow= yum :) I have some at home.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Annie- you've heard me gripe about our lack of sex lately.. But I can agree with hopeful and say that my dh and I neve have a lack if comfort.. And we don't run out of things to talk about either.. We dot have to talk all the time all hours of the day.. But when we don't talk.. I don't sit there and wonder if he's mad or what's he thinking about.. You have to reach a point of commitment and desire before you can move to the next level.. If it's been 4 years and you don't know wht he doesn't want a kid.. Let it be.. Talk to him when he feels confortable. Don't go at him full throttle about it.. That doesn't work. Lol 

Work on rekindling your relationship.. And I agree with you.. U need to talk to him.. But not about baby plans about the mor important thing at the moment.. Your relationship.. The best thing ican say for u to cove the baby subject is to say.. I realize your not ready for kids.. So what can w do to maybe get to that point one day? 

U want a kid now, and none if us are goin to talk to out of it, nor can we change your mind.. But once u have a baby.. And the focus goes from your relationship.. To a baby.. Statistics show that the result isn't good.. You'd be intentionally bringing heartache and struggle to all 3 of your lives.. It's selfish. 

We're trying to be supportive Annie, and I really want to see you through this, but you need to listen to wht we're saying.. Touring have to heed it.. But we're all saying the sane things.. And j feel like you keep seeking different answers each time you respond.. 

Basically.. I see alot of girls getting pregnant.. Who obviously have no idea the tools it takes to raise a baby and make a decent person out of them.. Lord knows my mother is a prime example.. 6 kids with 4 baby daddies.. 

Again I'm sorry your so confused about this.. But it's time to realize that a baby isn't an option right now.. Get your priorities straight 
Sry that's tough but I cant sit here and baby talk around the bs.. I don't feel your ready to make a commitmet line that and force A man who obviously isn't sure if he sees a future with you, into a commitment that he doesn't want..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

P.s.. When I see Mrs- I think of slave driver bahaha.. I know i picked it out.. Maybe a bad choice if screen name lol 

Annie- I'm sorry tonsound harsh.. But u think you told me that you were 18-20 years old.. Age doesn't make a difference really.. It's maturity Nd growing together together in a relationship as one. Once you reach that point is when it's smart for couples to actually try.. And many people who don't have that have a baby to try and secure their relationship.. Thinking a baby will fix everything.. It won't.. I promise..


----------



## nypage1981

Annie- no one's tryin to change your mind about wanting babies- I'd say i think you shouldnt have one with HIM. Dont much like the sounds of this guy. Sorry hun. 

Mrs- whats your actual name? Maybe we should all put our names into the spot under our screen names for a bit so we can use them? Also- what CD are you? I may be near you, but havent been ovulating...getting af but no ovulation. SO aggravating!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Annie I know its tough to want a child so bad and your dh not.... I'm going through the same thing he decided that after 10 cycles he wants to put the brakes on it and I'm having a rough time dealing with that but I love him and respect him and I want to be with him more than I want a baby right this minute... I know I have time I'm only 23 theres plenty of time for me to have babies but that doesn't make me want one any less....

You have to make that decision, the responsible adult mature decision because its not just about you and what you want... Its about you, your dh, and that unborn child that will suffer the consequences if you don't. your suppose to want a child to make a family not to keep someone tied to you, then your just using a baby as a pawn and that's horrible..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls :) wow its chatty in here :) I love that :) I'm okay still hurting but have my biopsy Wednesday so we'll find out then :) only a few more days :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny- I think u o'd.. Can u have a period with no o? I didn't think it was possible.. And I liked the way you touched that subject.. Your way was definitely more supportivethan mine .

First of all I have to say.. I hate my phone.. I always mess up words.. I really do have proper speech etc but this thing sucks sometimes lol. 

Second.. My name is Jenifer.. Everyone calls me jeni though.. Either works.. Mrs is even fine.. Just makes mengiggle


----------



## nypage1981

Lol- you MUST have the iphone MRS!!. My OH is always sending me messed up texts! Last one mentioned a Jennie. Iphone corrected Kendrick and said jennie. So im all like "who's jennie?!?!" hahaha. It wants to get him in trouble. You actually can get AF with no ovulation. Sucky huh??? Thats why im gunna try tempin cuz I need to know this isnt all a fruitless effort!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh ny I'm sorry I did t know that was possible.. Yep mine get my jeni part right.. I have one "n" in my name so it's jeni.. I don't really hAve any preference on what I get called as long as it's nice Hehe

Yea I have the iPhone.. I love it! I always play games on it. It just sucks to type on when you have fast thoughts to type on this thread and my fingers are goig as fast as I think.. Then spell checker kicks in.. Regardless if I typed it the way I wanted it too lol. 

Andrea I'm glad your getting better.. :hug: hope everything goes week with your appt on wed


----------



## rosababy

Andrea, miss you girl! Good to see you. I hope you feel better. We'll be thinking of you on Wednesday. You meant next Wednesday, not yesterday, right?

Jeni, LOL on you laughing at Mrs.!! It's going to be hard to switch over to Jeni! I'm so used to Mrs. and your "we can do it" avatar!:haha: And yes, you can have your period without O'ing. Pretty sneaky, if you ask me. :nope: You can even get positive opks with no O. Double whammy. That's why I started temping, just to make sure I was o'ing. My sil (midwife) says normal women can even have random cycles where they do not O at all, for no reason. Just for poops and giggles. :blush: Not sure where that came from...:haha:

Just walked my dog in the mountains of unplowed snow, and I really wish I had worn my heart rate monitor. It was a WORKOUT!! :wacko:

Ny, remind me why you're so sure you didn't O...?


----------



## annie00

thank yall ladies .. yall are right i need to fix this relationship before we have a baby and who knows maybe he will be reay one day .. yea right lol... im not mad at any of yall ... yall made me realize alot... i just dspent 2 hrs writing things down about our relationship...but im sure he isnt gonna wanna talk .. but if he doesnt then ill pack my thngs and leave the list on the table.. all i can say is i tried.. more than he can say... im bout to go to town with him so i need to go get dressed... thank yall so much and i love all of yall!!!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Good lucky Andrea! 

Rosa- I didnt catch even the surge.....and also didnt have my tender ovary pain that used to correspond to the surge on OPKS. Havent ovulated 2 cycles now so not sure what happened. I do think im the lucky one who ovulates every few cycles so this temping should really help me narrow it down. 

BTW- my name's Nikki. I honestly dont mind being called NY though either. Sometimes to hear a person's name though kinda puts a face with a real name rather than a screen name! 

Jeni- do you play angry birds? Lol. We just put it on the Ipad the other day and it pisses me right off! 

Good luck with talking Annie. Dont cry, he doesnt need anymore control over the situation. Be strong.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ladies.. You can still call me mrs.. Seeing jeni looms weird on here now bahaha. Mrs is fine lol. 

Yes ny- angry birds and I have a love/hate relationship.. I talk about how much I love that game then.. When I'm playing I'm like I effin hate this game! Lol I've already beaten it.. But now in going back and trying to get 3 stars on all of them so I can unlock the bonus ones.. If ur knew to it.. Prepare to be addictively pissed off with it! HA 

Ladies- you can stick with mrs!! Lol I'll even switch my avatar back! Lol

I justsae all of your profile pics and since I saw how beautiful all my friends are I wanted you all to see mine lol.. I miss the you can do It pic.. So appropriate for ttc lol


----------



## nypage1981

MRS it is!! Im more used to that anyways! Im so annoyed with angry birds cuz i cant pass on fricken board so ive taken a few days off! I also went back on some worlds that i passed n tried to get 3 stars on some but no clue how to. Ive done some better the second time and it still didnt give them to me. grrrrr. 

Update- I just started having cramps so think AF is soon. That would be weird if last cycle it was 7 days late, and this cycle was 3 days early. Bring on the temping. I need some clarification!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Btw my name is Holly....

I'm so behind at work right now cause I've been sitting here chatting with y'all.... Oops lol


----------



## nypage1981

IM going now for the evening. Need to shower after the tread mill sweated me all up! May or may not be on this weekend.....hard for me to find time usually where my OH isnt like,,,,oooooh what are you doing. He'd think we are all nerds! Talk soon!


----------



## rosababy

Mrs and Ny it is, then! I felt left out, so I put my pic as my avatar, too. :happydance:

Ny, it's possible that you didn't O, but if it's just because you missed your opk surge, maybe you did have the surge and just didn't catch it because you didn't test often enough. Sometimes I think my surges are short, because if I don't test like 3 or 4 times a day during that time, I miss it. 

My dh is like don't forget you have a husband you can talk to and spend time with, you know! (When I'm sitting here all night on my laptop, talking to you all!) :haha: I'm like "you're fine. " :blush:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love the avatar rosa!


----------



## Kylarsmom

ready4baby said:


> names... How about school house rock style? Conception junction, what's your function? Ha. Gotta love school house rock.
> 
> I like sticky bean dream team
> 
> oh and rosa, puppy chow= yum :) i have some at home.

haha love it


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ok so should we vote on a name? Im sad to get rid of the holiday stuff, its what we started as, but theres no more holidays coming up except valentines, and well we arent all testing together anymore, so thats kinda not our common bond anymore.. Hmmm this one is tough..


----------



## Kylarsmom

Why do my boobs on my little signature girl get bigger each week , but in real life they are still small... Lol


----------



## nypage1981

Hahahaha kylars. Thats funny. 

Rosa-cute pic! I pictured you to be dark haired and eyed! Funny! It's weird seeing everyone. But so nice. You are all just cute as a button. I was thinking I could have a short surge also so been test in like mad. So I either ovulated super early before began testing or just didnt at all. Weird!


----------



## Kiki0522

How about.. 

"Those who TTC together, stick together."
"OPKs, HPTs, Temps, Oh my!"
"Making our dreams comes true"
"Our 2WW goes beyond just symptom spotting."
"The laughs, cries, and craziness of TTC"

I have been a little bored since I cant try again yet. :) Hope all you ladies have been well! :flower: I also like "The dream team"!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi Kiki! Glad to see you pop in.. 

Rosa- B E Autiful picture lol we're a good looking group lol. 

I really like the sticky bean dream team! 

Hi holly! I like that name alot! But like everyon else.. I like our screen names better. :) 

Isn't it crazy that it's been like 4-5 months and we're just now acquainting ourselves


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi mrs! :hi:

I like the sticky bean dream team too! 

Very cute pic Rosa!


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki, you're back! :) 

I guess I should find a photo of me...hmm, time to go hunting...


----------



## BrandysBabies

Took another test tonight! Last night my test was as white as can be, but tonight there were 2 lines!!

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P3010573.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P3010568.jpg

It's not as dark as this morning, but still there! This is becoming more real!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Brandy BFP BFP BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

oooo i like...

"Those who TTC together, stick together." since some of us have our bfps and still stick around... LOL


----------



## BrandysBabies

You can even see where the test is still wet! I am not believing this! Eeek!


----------



## EJW147

I've been so non existent lately, 4 dpo and just playing the waiting game. Hope everyone is doing great and there are more BFP's to come SOON! 

Brandy- CONGRATS!!!! I can see 2 lines! Soooo excited for you! :)


----------



## ready4baby

I like "Those who TTC together, stick together" too...good ideas, kiki. 

Brandy, start believing it........ 

Hey EJW!


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you ladies! 

Brandy! I see 2 lines!!! Ahhh!!


----------



## EJW147

Hello!! :hi: It feels good to be back on here! Love seeing the pics of everyone!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

rosababy said:


> Andrea, miss you girl! Good to see you. I hope you feel better. We'll be thinking of you on Wednesday. You meant next Wednesday, not yesterday, right?
> 
> Jeni, LOL on you laughing at Mrs.!! It's going to be hard to switch over to Jeni! I'm so used to Mrs. and your "we can do it" avatar!:haha: And yes, you can have your period without O'ing. Pretty sneaky, if you ask me. :nope: You can even get positive opks with no O. Double whammy. That's why I started temping, just to make sure I was o'ing. My sil (midwife) says normal women can even have random cycles where they do not O at all, for no reason. Just for poops and giggles. :blush: Not sure where that came from...:haha:
> 
> Just walked my dog in the mountains of unplowed snow, and I really wish I had worn my heart rate monitor. It was a WORKOUT!! :wacko:
> 
> Ny, remind me why you're so sure you didn't O...?

Thanks and yes its Wednesday the 2nd DH is gonna be able to go with me so I can squeeze his hand :) lol I did an OPK tonight just to make sure O wasn't happening and its definitely NOT I'm not near it so I duno why I've got the pains in my sides still mostly the right one an it hurts bad at times.....left a message for the dr. an she never called back yesterday so I'm kinda fed up with them at the moment :( an my regular dr. wouldn't see me because it was a "female related issue and they knew nothing about it" so I guess I shall tell her on Wednesday.....I took an HPT this morning an I swear I have line eye still.....grrr @ me an my eyes playing tricks on me...but its almost no line at all so maybe just an evap or something.....

I've missed you girls too! I'll be on lots tomorrow :) so if anyone wants to chit chat I'll be here for you all :) :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug::hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug:
 



Attached Files:







ICBFP.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3









IC25muiseeit.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Andrea its so good to see you on ive been thinking about you....

Brandi it looks like a bfp to me and im praying for a sticky happy and healthy 9 months for you....

Ive mentioned a couple times now that my dh has decided to put our ttc on hold, i havent quite told y'all the whole story cause im still having problems dealing with it. Its more than just the decision to stop. 

It came about me teasing him about how we need to bd more or we were never gonna get pregnant, he responded to me " ive been trying to delay that outcome" WHAT:hissy: 

Im dissapointed and upset cause of having to stop but i feel betrayed because here i was agonizing over every symptom and praying for a bfp and hes been working against me.... 

I really believed him when he said he was just tired or not in the mood but now i know it was him just not wanting to get pregnant....

i dont understand why he didnt just come to me, it would have been disappointing but it wouldnt hurt like this. im so hurt i have no desire right now to be with him sexually, id rather be with my battery operated boyfriend than him right now....

Not much is gonna change we are still gonna be ntnp, but its different when he doesnt really want it, if i get pregnant then its like is he gonna be excited or disapointed? ive so looked forward to telling him, finding the right (cute) way to. but now its like im gonna be afraid to tell him as i no longer know what his reaction will be...

The sad thing is it will be 2-3 years before he will be ready again and that just makes me sad in its self... Its hard to switch from it may be this month mind frame to well maybe in a couple years.....

Im not sure what to do or feel... I hate feeling resentful toward him but i cant seem to help myself and i want it to stop 

Any advice?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Aww I duno what to say sweetie :( My goodness thas got to be the hardest thing ever. I duno what to say darling :( I guess just go with your heart....did he say why he wanted to wait that long? That is just crazy...maybe he wants more time with you? I would ask just be nice of course an see what happens from there :( I am so sorry :( seems like everyone is having trouble with DHs lately....so much that I even asked mine tonight if he was still in love with me.....just don't wanna go for years trying to conceive a baby together an then him change the mind about it or leave me :( I just wouldn't know how to cope. Anyways my prayers are with each an every one of you every single day I do care about my girls on here and I seriously duno what I'd do without you all :) God bless an have a wonderful evening :) 
Hopeful---I really hope he decides to change his mind...hang in there I'll be praying for his mind change :) :hugs: :hug:

AFM---I'll do another IC in the morning and pray its gonna be BFN :( I just really feel something is still not right in there...but I'm trying to just be patient til Wednesday its just so darn hard :(


----------



## hopeful4bfp

he is going back to school and will get his degree in 2-3 years and he doesnt want to deal with the stress of a baby waking up at night and going to school...

I understand his logic and agree but it doesnt stop the feeling


----------



## AndreaFlorida

awwww I'm so sorry babes :hugs: :hug: I went full time school, had a job, and had my 5 year old at the time....then ended up getting pregger with #2 in school as a single mom and somehow made it through it all.....but I wouldn't recommend it LOL....it was ROUGH :( 

Thats a decision you both have to make together he can't CONTROL the situation....he should ask your opinions and reasons as well.....me and DH if we have a controversial thing come up we write our feelings down on paper as US...then we write them again pretending we are eachother.....like I put myself in his shoes an write an he does the same then we switch papers and discuss why we thought the other would like it a certain way or should do it a certain way an why we wrote what we did...then we go over pro's an con's and see whats best....not saying this method will work for you its just what we do and thought I'd share :)

But do what your heart says is for the best darling :) I will be thinking and praying for you two and pray you come to some sort of agreement as to "NTNP" or "TTC 100%" its up to you both :) and I'll of course be praying :) <3 :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

the way im thinking of it is that if i sacrafice this now... we will be in a better place and even more finacially stable when we do have a baby and give it a better life.... 

He really wants to do this and i am only 23 and have time so i can agree with it... it was just a shock to hear


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Glad your okay with it :) If you ever need to chat I'm always around :) :hugs: 

I'm sure it'll happen when God thinks its time :) thats what I always say :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi- I'm so excited for you! I hope it gets even darker tomorrow!! I'm going to be on firstthing to see the test. 

Hopeful- :hug: I'm sorry you're going through that. Here's an extra :hug: maybe his mindset is to get to a place where he can give you and a family everything.. And that a few years of coping will lead to many years if happiness


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- sooo lovely to see you! It's amazing we r all just getting to really know each other now! We must stick together. Even through births of babies, hopefully. Then onto our next ones:). 

Andrea so nice that u r back. Hope u r ok. I want the biopsy to tell you something good. 

Brandi congrats. This is amazing news!

Hope-I'm sorry but yes, I'm sure he wants life all put together before a baby comes. Stick around and if u do fall preg he will be happy and make it work. I went to school w a toddler single. It always works out!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh EJ welcome back!


----------



## ready4baby

Hopeful, it will be hard for you to accept his view but at least he has a good point...his reason isn't scary or upsetting or mean spirited. You may have an extra couple of years to work on communication between the two of you, do all the things you CANT do once you have kids, and get yourselves financially stable. All good things...and if you fall pregnant in between, you both will be happy :)

Ny, thanks! It's good to see you too; maybe I'll run into you when I'm visiting my family! Ha! Not likely around Minneapolis, although it's so small town where I live now that it would be entirely possible here :p I was going to ask you--is that you in your bottom photo? And what's going to happen when your bonkers ticker runs out!?! :loopy:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies just wanted to say "good morning" I'm going out to get my hair done :) an I'll be back later I'm so crampy today I just am to the point of thinking AF is gonna come back an get me.....who knows with my wicked body LOL....anyways see you all later XOXOXOXOXOX!!!!!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Oh my, I take an evening off and the thread just flies by! So much to catch up on and I don't even know where to start. 

It's nice putting a real name and a real face to the lovely ladies I call my friends. I tell you all more than I tell my oh lol. Not like he'd care for the gorey details anyways. Who else in the world would care what kind of cm I'm having everyday and how often oh and I are bding? My name is Meygan. Yes, spelled with a "y". I changed it myself in high school to make my name a tad more unique since it was a popular name in the 90's. 

Hopeful- I can't imagine how hurt you are feeling, just know we are all here for you. I would have a sit down with your dh and tell him precisely what you told us. Tell him you can respect his decision but you are hurt that he couldn't respect your feelings and actually talk to you about his decision rather than just stop having sex with you then tell you out of nowhere that he is trying to keep you from getting pregnant. In my opinion there is no excuse for it. Your wants and feelings are just as important as his. At least he isn't saying no completely. Perhaps in time he will be willing to bd more if he doesn't know it's your fertile period? I'm so sorry you are going through this. I wish I could give you an enormous hug.

P.s. This is me about 8 months ago. I haven't had a chance to take a newer one yet but I'll get on that soon. This is me before I got pregnant and fat :[ I swear after this baby is born I'm going to get skinny and be a milf. I'm going to make oh's jaw drop.
 



Attached Files:







ef56d811.jpg
File size: 89.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rosababy

hopeful4bfp said:


> the way im thinking of it is that if i sacrafice this now... we will be in a better place and even more finacially stable when we do have a baby and give it a better life....
> 
> He really wants to do this and i am only 23 and have time so i can agree with it... it was just a shock to hear

Hopeful, I'm so sorry you're going through this. I definitely think you should tell him how you feel, and that you two just need to communicate when things like this happen. I can totally understand his point of view, and it's always better not to press the issue when one of you isn't ready. You want him to be just as excited as you will be! My dh always says that each month we don't get pregnant, we're better off financially, and it makes a lot of sense. I know it was just a shock to hear, and I can imagine how hurt you are. Just talk to him. He's not saying never. You're 23, how old is he? :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom said:


> Why do my boobs on my little signature girl get bigger each week , but in real life they are still small... Lol

LMAO!!!! :haha: That was cute. :winkwink:


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Hahahaha kylars. Thats funny.
> 
> Rosa-cute pic! I pictured you to be dark haired and eyed! Funny! It's weird seeing everyone. But so nice. You are all just cute as a button. I was thinking I could have a short surge also so been test in like mad. So I either ovulated super early before began testing or just didnt at all. Weird!

Thanks, Ny! Isn't it funny...I totally pictured you all differently, too! That's why I love seeing pics of my lovely ttc friends. :hugs: Rosa is my last name...my dh is 1/2 Puerto Rican (yummmy latino man!!). However, I'm Irish/Norwegian/German. Not as sexy when I try to shake MY hips. :nope:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love- you look fabulous! And fat is a bad word. I'm a curvy girl.. And I love it! Well I don't like the indent on my my lower abdomen where my fat juts out an starts but hey.. Who doesn't have a pooch.. Trust me.. Even the skinny ones gripe about pooches lol. 
I want to see prego pictures!


----------



## rosababy

EJW, welcome back! 

Brandy, any darker lines this morning? I realize you're on a different time zone, but come on! We want to see some bfps!!! :haha:

Ready, cute avatar pic!! I just love seeing what all of my ttc buddies look like! We ARE a good looking group!! :smug: 

Okay a new thread name...I also like Those who ttc together stay together! LIke you said, Kylarsmom, we do have some of our originals still with us, supporting us. :hugs: Sticky Bean Dream Team works too...what do you all think?

Okay, I really have an embarrassing amount of posts in a row...I was offline last night, and needed to catch up! :blush:


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies... well me and dh talked last night for almost 6 hrs.. yeah.. we both came to agree that we been fighting alot bc we are not on the same baby page.. Anyways... he said he feels like he is always putting in this relationship and never getting anything back :( ........... so thats y he wanted me to lose weight.. But... i think we are gonna BD every day for this month and if im dont end up pregnant then we are gonna stop untill may when the job is over and we get out this camper and if i dont end up pregnant then i will lose weight for myself and him... thank yall so much for being there ...

Brandi congrats boo!!!


----------



## annie00

hey i been on my period since last thurs. which made 8 days today...... shouldnt i be off my period by now its really light.. no pad just when i wipe and if i have a period this long can i still O??


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

annie00 said:


> good morning ladies... well me and dh talked last night for almost 6 hrs.. yeah.. we both came to agree that we been fighting alot bc we are not on the same baby page.. Anyways... he said he feels like he is always putting in this relationship and never getting anything back :( ........... so thats y he wanted me to lose weight.. But... i think we are gonna BD every day for this month and if im dont end up pregnant then we are gonna stop untill may when the job is over and we get out this camper and if i dont end up pregnant then i will lose weight for myself and him... thank yall so much for being there ...
> 
> Brandi congrats boo!!!


Good luck. 

And it's finethat it's this long. . Mut be taking a few days to taper off. Unless it's heavy heavy.. Then I would go to your dr. But if it's slowly getting lighter.. Then I would say ur fine


----------



## annie00

i mean i dont have to wear a pad so i think its very light lol.... Umm according to my ticker i O 7 days from now... when will i become fertile and when should i baby dance... if we dtd in the morning will it still catch the egg are do u have to do it at a certain time?


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- thanks. Makes me feel a little better. Your face certainly doesn't make you look like you'd be a curvy girl. I like being curvy, certainly don't want to be a stick, I'm just really disappointed in myself. When I moved to Chicago right before my 18th birthday I was heavy, not super fat or anything but unhappy with my body and definitely overweight for my height. I started walking to 3-4 miles to and from work as it was a straight line from my house. I did take the bus some days when I didn't feel like walking. For a while I was working 2 full time jobs. Walk to one job, work 5-1, walk to another job, work 2-10, walk home. I lost 40 lbs in 4 months with an improved diet and all that exercise. I wasn't as thin as I would have liked to have been but I still had nice curves and could stand in front of a mirror naked and admire the way I looked and actually feel happy. Since I moved out to the burbs to be with oh I've gained all that weight back and I'm just disappointed. My diet went to hell and there really aren't sidewalks that would allow me to walk anywhere let alone to work. I'm too worn out at the end of the day to make time to exercise. That's why I loved the city so much, I didn't have to make time to exercise, I just did it naturally every day. Even on my days off I would walk up to the mall for a few hours. Here I'm confined to a car and my apartment and I'm just miserable. It just bothers me more that I managed to lose all that weight and keep up with it for almost a year before it all came back because I moved.


----------



## annie00

dang its early i usually dont get outta bed till 11 are noon.. lmao.. my mom in law called for the address bc she is coming up here today to see her husband that is working wit my dh,,her son.... lol.. Anyways i think im gonna paint my nails bright ass orange. :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ok.. Do I had to post something funny my husband said this morning.. Lol

We dtd again this morning (wish it was like that all te time lol) and afterwards I had to get up to get ready for work so we took a shower together.. Which out if everything I might gripe about.. We shower together almost every day since we were married.. And some before that, but we didn't live together. So that's really nice. :) 

But anyways back to the funny comment lol.. Sry I wa getting sidetracked

After we dtd and got up so we can shower I had to be at work early this morning.. He was like "babe, I'm willing to bet that if you layed there for a while after we had sex we could definitely get you pregnant." I was like, "uh duh" lol 

I told him that therea only one time a month I can get pregnant, idk how he can forget this stuff I talk to him about it and answers his questions... But then magically forgets. Lol idk it's weird. He is goofy though. 
Anyways so I, again, was telling him about the days we need to bd.. And if he's ready to get down to business this cycle we have to bd every day of my fertile period. 
Him- " how do u know when that is"
Me-omg really lol " babe that's why I stick that thermometer In my mouth every morning when if tryig to kiss me. Lol.. Tracking my fertility is why I talk to my buddies online, we don't just sit here and talk Bout the rain lol. We talk about the things u hubby's don't want to talk about :) 
He's glad I have you ladies :) I am too. 
Ok just had to share my funny moment this morning


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., LMAO!!!! :haha: Your dh is hysterical!!! Talk about the rain!!! HAHAHAHA!!! Wow. Sometimes, we wonder about the guys, don't we. Sheesh! Glad to hear he's in the mood again! :dance:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I know. And trust me I enjoyed all 5 minutes of it bahahaha lol it's been a while.. He's sensitive (giggle) 

Love- I am a full figured girl yep ;) I'm a size 14 and 180. Granted that pic was about 10 pounds ago.. But mine is a butt and boob guy.. And I have both. :)

No matter what size u r and no matter how much you weigh, our men are with us for a reason. Your heart spirit and our personality. We all know this if your unsure then start believing it girls!! 

That's why I disagree with your oh Annie, losing weight is not what u need to do to contribute to a relationship. "I out more into our relationship, so now u have to lose weight." crap. That's rude.

An ahhh I keep forgetting to temp..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi!!! I see you how did testing go!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Why is it so hard for me to grasp the concept that, dare i say it, I'm Pregnant! Why am I choosing not to believe it? Lighter blow if AF shows up? AF isnt going to show up, is she? 

Here are this mornings pics............

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P3020574_picnik.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P3020573_picnik.jpg


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Bfp!!! Again! Grasp it babe u r so preggo! I need your secret k? Lol omg omg!! I understand the shock of not believing a line. I probably would be the same. :) ok so u need an frer and a blood test now!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Call me a nerd but all you Iphonians might understand :) I have tiny chef downloaded. It's a super fun cooking game I have. I own like 4 restaurants and I always get soo excited when my dishes are ready to put out!! It's like cafe world on fb but u can open more restaraunts


----------



## Kylarsmom

looks like its still a bfp! its really smudgy looking for some reason though! You need to get you a FRER and i bet it will be a nice dark line!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Bfp!!! Again! Grasp it babe u r so preggo! I need your secret k? Lol omg omg!! I understand the shock of not believing a line. I probably would be the same. :) ok so u need an frer and a blood test now!

Lol, no secret! Just lots and lots of sex! Hahaha! I did produce a lot more "juiciness" during BD this month though. I guess it just took that long for my hormones to get back in check after the Mirena. Do you think it is still too early for an FRER? I dont want to get disappointed. I have a Digi in the closet, but I am going to wait to use it for when AF doesnt show. Oh, look, I said, "when" Af doesnt show! Lol!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yea, it didnt look like that in the first set of pics I took, or in real life. I think it was the glare from the light over the stove. Guess I need to buy an FRER for in the morning?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi- I don't want to be premature when I say this.. But I don't think she's going to show up. Not with lines like those. ;) I would think those digis and Fred would work by now if the ic's are picking up a line


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aaahhh!! This is too much! I dont know if I am nauseas because I am pregnant, or because it is just now sinking in that I am pregnant!?! Lol! I need to eat something.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

:holly::) I am so so so happy for u Brandi! We need some confirmation here! If all of us get pg in the next few cycles we will all be bump buddies :holly:

:munch: <~ time to feed that baby lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh, in all this, I forgot to tell you what some bitch said to me at Wlmart last night. We were at the Pharmacy to pick up my insulin supplies for my diabetes and she was checking out next to us. It was me, DH, and Zachary. We both finished up at the same time, so we were walking away in the same direction. Zachary asked if the bag was for him, and I said, "no it's for mommy". DH said, "It's so mommy can take care of herself" THen this woman turns to us, looks at Zachary and says, "No, mommy just needs to eat better!" WHAAAAA?!?!?! Why is it that people think that just because I am overweight and have diabetes that it is because I sit around all day stuffing my face with twinkies?!?! I eat a very healthy LC diet, and my Diabetes and the weight the goes with it are both hereditary. My mother, grandmother, aunt, and cousin, all on my moms side, have it as well. I just wish people would shut the F up when they have no clue what they are talking about! 

Lol, rant over!


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- I know my oh loves me and still loves my body despite the weight gain, he's gained a few himself. I am the one who is unhappy with my body. I was so proud for losing all that weight and being healthy. Losing 40lbs was a big achievement for me and I've let it all go to waste. I don't hate my body, I'm just disappointed because I lost it all the healthy way and was very happy with myself. I swear I'll do it again after this baby. With the support of you lovlies. 

Brandy!!!!!!! You are 100% pregnant, because if that isn't a bfp then I'm not really pregnant. Keep testing, those lines are going to get DARKER!!! I'm so excited. So... Can I ask if you'll be my official bump buddy? While we wait on mrs, ny and all the other girlies to join.

This mean the rest of you are just around the corner!! Time to bd like your life depends on it lol, well someones life does depend on it.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Of course Love!! OMG! I have a bump buddy?!??


----------



## nypage1981

Morning girls-

congrats Brandy. Hope all goes well. Now you get to make more baby stuff:) 

Ready- yes thats me on the lower ticker. I look possessed thats why I used it. When the ticker runs out- my head pops off. Only I wish it was "mama had a baby and her head popped off!" Ive been TTC for a very very very long time and actually have gone mad. It was just a little humor. 

Love- nice to see you! Just wait til your bump is all smoothed out and actually looks like the baby bump. You will love it! I remember for the first like 4-5 months mine seemed just fat and no one knew it was baby bump so I hated hated it so badly !

I was sposed to work today and of course the one day I work this week, thats the day I am sick:( boooo. Havent been sick in a long time and feel like hell. In the mail I got my BBT, Vitex, and FertilCM, and Preseed.....dunno what I was thinking that night when I ordered all of this but think I will actually not take any of it! I will use the preseed which is the only thing I didnt remember ordering and the thermometer and my Maca when it comes. But dont want to take all of this at once! Derrr de derrrrr.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

So glad for you Brandy ignore idiots that say stupid things shes just mad and jealous you have a loving family and she doesn't! For crying out loud she did it for attention!!! Stupid IDIOTS in the world! Anyways....so I had this strange feeling that since AF was late I'd O earlier....I did that with my first miscarriage an of course I took a test last night an it was BFN.....sooooooooo I chilled a while an waited to the same time today an BAM its MUCH darker an I apparently should O tomorrow or the next couple days sometime so I'm kinda getting excited! Here is my new hair dooooooooo an the OPK's from yesterday an today :) 

ON TOP of all the good :( I have a damn UTI without a doubt :( Goshhhh it never fails so I guess I need antibiotics :( GRRRR! So water it is for me today :(
 



Attached Files:







NEEWHAIR.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 2









OPKSNEWESTEDITION.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks Andrea! And you hair is super cute! Yeah for Oving!! Get to BDing woman!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm so shocked I'm O'ing so early but we BD last night I duno bout tonight I feel like crap just totally feel :( awful got that "feeling I gotta go all the time" and ehhh I hate having UTI's I haven't had one since I was pregger this totally blows.....I guess I'll tell the doctor that Tuesday as well if it can wait that long....


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm wondering if u ignored her. I'm a very proper person in my opinion, but I would have kicked her in the back of the knee and watched Bengali to the ground and ran off Lol. My husband would never let me do that.. Once we were driving down our main road "Wanamaker" lol that's the reason for my screen name. Anyways a car cut us off and almost caused a BAD wreck. I've been in 3 of them from dummy drivers.. So as we pull up on this truck my husband had to pull me back and roll up the window..


----------



## nypage1981

Yuck! How can your body be so evil to give you and UTI on your ovulation day?!?!? Cute hair! Im afraid you may hafta suffer through the icky to BD tonight....


----------



## nypage1981

Hahaha- yea, my OH says that I need to think before I act otherwise I will most likely loose my job soon. I cant stand when doctors and surgeons are rude and demoralizing to others so i sometimes tend to get a little snippy.....I blame it on being German.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> I'm wondering if u ignored her. I'm a very proper person in my opinion, but I would have kicked her in the back of the knee and watched Bengali to the ground and ran off Lol. My husband would never let me do that.. Once we were driving down our main road "Wanamaker" lol that's the reason for my screen name. Anyways a car cut us off and almost caused a BAD wreck. I've been in 3 of them from dummy drivers.. So as we pull up on this truck my husband had to pull me back and roll up the window..

Lol, you and my DH would get along well! :haha: I was too shocked to say anything. Just gave her a dirty look and kept walking. then proceeded to rant to DH the rest of the time we were there. Lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea I'm afraid so I'm gonna call the doctor an see if she can call me in ANOTHER stupid antibiotic I suppose OMG :( this is so frustrating it feels "burny" when I go an "feels like I gotta go an it only trickles" :( I have some cranberry pills I take for it when I get them as I can't drink the juice it makes me gag blahhh.....O well :) things happen for a reason I suppose...but this is just IRRITATING you know? I hate UTI's :( just feels sooooo gross...just took my temp an its way low so I might be gonna O tonight oh dear at only CD 7 goodness gracious!!!!!!!!!! Is it possible to get pregnant with such a SHORT cycle? If I O tonight or tomorrow it'd be CD 8 an I go to 13 DPO....soooo 21 day cycle can't be good can it?

Brandy I wouldn't have kept my mouth shut :) I speak my mind sometimes an ehhh I would have felt sorry for her when I was done telling her how much my family LOVES ME for who I am....I would have said "So who are you again" "what is your life worth" LOL I'd been mean!


----------



## nypage1981

Andrea- Ive heard its harder to conceive with short cycles but im no expert. I have long ones.


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- yay bump buddy!! Trust me, the time flies... I have no idea where most of first tri went. 

Nypage- silly, buying all that stuff and now you don't think you'll use it. Lol sounds like something I'd do. 

Andrea- it's great you ov'd early, but wouldn't it not be a good idea to try if you have that biopsy? I'd imagine if the egg fertilized the biopsy could really damage things...


----------



## BrandysBabies

Cramps are okay, right? They arent bad like AF cramps, but definitely there.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Thanks girls for your kind words but the reason I'm upset isn't because were stopping (not totally) but because he didn't come to me and tell mgr in the first place. He was actively working against me when i was here agonizing over not getting pregnant... I understand where he's coming from and agree but I can't get over the fact that I'm the one that's cried my self to sleep for months when af came and he was there doing a happy dance in his mind. I just feel betrayed, why didn't he just tell me instead of talking baby names and things we want to teach our kids. He could have brought it up during one of those conversations but he didn't he let me stew .


Brandy-- totally looks like a bfp CONGRATS

Andrea-- I think as long as your lp is long enough it doesn't matter if you o early (but don't quote me)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

nypage1981 said:


> Andrea- Ive heard its harder to conceive with short cycles but im no expert. I have long ones.

Me and you both girl! 

Brandi- cramps should be normal :) I'll Leave that one up to the pregger ladies though :) as I have no input in what it actually feels like. In the past before my bfp, I wasn't trying.. So j knew nothing about cycles or symptom spotting or even when my period would show up. I just new it started then went away really fast. Then later it came again really heavy. I honestly thought the digi was wrong.. Especially after my first month on bnb.. Of course like each month I thought/hoped I was pregnant and took a clearblue digital and it was a false.. So I think that was probably my case before. I have no idea though. 

All I know is I'm hopeful for the future.. And patiently waiting or first true bfp! 

Andrea- love the hair!


----------



## BrandysBabies

It WILL happen for you Mrs! I pray for all of you girls all the time.

I have never had a planned pregnancy, so this is very new to me. I was like 2wks late for AF before I even tested with DS. So, I really dont know what early pregnancy symptoms feel like.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I think I might cry.. I knew I wasn't wrong. I just called gnc back and asked if they carried pre-seed. I told her that I've looked at every store in Topeka, have been in there and couldn't find it, yet my friends can walk in to their local gnc and buy it.. WTheck she said they don't carry it. :( :( :( oh no!


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- cramps are very normal. I still get them but now they are more like pulling pains. Sometimes they double me over for a minute before the pain subsides. 

Hopeful- did you read what I said earlier? I think you really need to talk to him and let him know how hurt you are.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ok I just found something online before I buy it I need u ladies to tell me if this is the right thing.. Or the individual tube and not the lube... 

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/c300979a.jpg


----------



## hopeful4bfp

can't you order it online and have it shipped to you mrs


----------



## BrandysBabies

Mrs. I havent bought any, but I think that is what I saw at Walgreens. Did you look in the PG test section at Walgreens or CVS? Walmart even has it here. 

I just took another test. That line is here to stay! OMG!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Here's a pic of me now. My hair is a lot shorter. I think u can see that my left eye is messed up.. I'll post another pic when I get home that shows why I have slant eye. It's from that really bad accident I was in 4 years ago.. Ick lol it was the last one on photobucket that I had uploaded. 

I'm with my baby sister in this one.. It's the first time in a year I had seen her.. Very emotional. My mom is just like your hubby's ex Brandi.. A bitch.. She lives 10 minutes away and won't let us see them. Log dramatic story but here's our reunion pic :) 

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/d28f63cc.jpg


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea I've looked at walgreens cvs the supply store. I'm going to order it an hope it's here on time.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Love I did and he said that he never meant to hurt me that he thought it would be easier to let me think we were ttc because he knew I wanted it so bad.... It doesn't really change anything, he still did it I'm still hurt and we still are stopping. Am i being unreasonable by being this hurt?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs... where all have you looked? u r just one state away from me and we have preseed everywhere!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

hopeful4bfp said:


> Love I did and he said that he never meant to hurt me that he thought it would be easier to let me think we were ttc because he knew I wanted it so bad.... It doesn't really change anything, he still did it I'm still hurt and we still are stopping. Am i being unreasonable by being this hurt?

No ur not being unreasonable for being hurt about this.. It's kind of like.. Ok well u pretended to be on board for ttc but what if we did concieve.. Would u be on board then or still just kidding? 

I'm so sorry u feel this way right now :hug: men are jerks. We love them.. But they're jerks.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kylarsmom said:


> Mrs... where all have you looked? u r just one state away from me and we have preseed everywhere!!

I am post whoring it up today.. 

I know kylar! It's enough to be irritating! Where did u find yours? Every place here .. Notta.. The only answer I get is.. No.. I'm sorry we don have it.. We might on our website though. Grr

Thad it, I'm driving to OK!!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Awww mrs I'm tempted to buy some for you and overnight it lol...i totally would but dh would be like why did you buy this? your sending it where? But you don't even know the woman!! Lol


----------



## loveinbinary

Hopeful- you are in no way being unreasonable. I would feel the same way. Mrs had an excellent point, what of you had gotten pregnant? Of all things, ttc is NOT something you let someone believe you want if you aren't so sure at the moment. This isn't the best analogy but the first that came to mind, it's in a way similar to faking orgasms then finally telling him it was never real. It would crush him. It doesn't matter if he didn't mean to hurt you, he was hurting your relationship by going with it. How would you have felt finding out you were pregnant and here your oh didn't want it? I've been there, and I tell you it's the worst pain. You have every right to be hurt and to be honest I am quite angry with him myself.


----------



## nypage1981

Mrs- thats the one I bought online just received it last night!


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., Yep, that's the stuff!! I get my pre-seed at cvs. But that's the exact same box, so overnight it! I'll overnight it to you! :haha: If you decide to actually insert it, be aware that it really only requires 1/4 of the recommended amount. My dh would just put it on him, and that seemed fine. Last cycle, I inserted it (like the box says to) but only put about 1/4 in, and even that felt like it was too much. I love all the pictures! You are so CUTE!!!

wow, gone for one day and look at how much you ladies have been talking! I love it. 

First of all, Brandy, ummm...bfp, girl!! Totally! Get that darn digi out of the closet and take the darn test! BFP!!!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance: And I can not beLIEVE that b*tch said that to you in Walmart or wherever...I can not believe you didn't say anything to her! I may be a passive aggressive midwesterner, but you better believe I would have shot it back at her! What a yotch. 

Hopeful, no you are not being unreasonable that you are so hurt. I would be hurt, too. It's too bad that he didn't feel like he could just talk to you. That's the biggest issue in my opinion. Communication is KEY in a relationship. So you have to wait a while...okay. But he could have just told you that! Maybe he was afraid of what you would say, because he knew how badly you wanted it. You guys will be fine...I know it's hard for you to wait. Believe me, I know how hard it is to wait! I was ready before my dh as well, but decided to wait for him to be ready, too. Hugs, girl. Is he okay with ntnp?? :hugs:

Ny, I always wondered if that little pic next to your ticker was you! Funny!! Love it. I say take all the stuff you ordered. Can't hurt, right? MIght as well.

Andrea, utis SUCK. I used to get them all the time, so I know how you feel. Fyi, I had a friend who had short cycles, and actually ovulated during her period...which is why it took her so long to get preggo because she didn't figure that out for the longest time! 

As for me, I just got home from a winery tour...:blush: Hey, I mean I'm not preggo yet, so I might as well enjoy the wine now, right? On my way out the door for dinner with a preggo friend, so that should be fun. She knows we're ttc (a good friend) so it's okay. I missed you guys today! Is that sad? I kept thinking I wonder how my buddies are doing...I KNOW they're chatting it up in there! I'll be back later tonight...LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- so sweet! I'd love to go to a winery! Also- since I tested BFN im so having drinks this weekend....thats if this head cold settles down. Do you temp in the morning after drinks the night before? It says not to, but that seems like crap to me.


----------



## rosababy

I do temp in the morning, but unless I've had a LOT to drink, it doesn't usually change it that much.


----------



## nypage1981

Cool! Ill see what it does...We love wine!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Cool! Ill see what it does...We love wine!

Totally, we do too! We live in the middle of VA wine country, too, so it ROCKS!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Still have to catch up on some reading. Yes I like pictures. Post more :) we are afterall sharing the most intimate aspects of our lives with eachother! You know new than my best friends! Maybe more than my twin sister. And I tell her everything just about. 

Ok I'll buy it.. Free shipping free gift oh yea lol


----------



## nypage1981

I cant remember if it was the preseed or the Thermometer but one of the two things I opened last night came with a temporary tattoo of a blue bunny in it!!! Had me and OH rolling with giggles. ....who that is TTC wants a temp tattoo of a bunnny???, how random!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Maybe it's a tattoo to put on the thermometer lol just a guess u said temporary.. So... I'd stij it on my booty cheek and see if he notices bahaha


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I just looked up something on short cycles it says it can cause it to be a little bit harder....I do have to bd while still on AF at times to make sure I have plenty swimmers up there! Tonight me an DH went looking for birdies OMG we found this cool one an I really want him hes soooo colourful :) an awesome.....he talks an everything we shall see its gonna take a lot of me to give in because IM SCARED OF BIRDS.....but anyways I don't see me getting pregnant anytime soon an it'll give me an the kids another something to take care of to take our minds off all thats going on with DH gone for 4 months an he'd be DH's so I'd be taking care of his "baby" in a way!! We shall see what happens :) I can't wait to see if we decide on him or not.....really nervous about it all but I'm sure I'll get used to the idea...what is he gonna do chop my finger off? Thats why God gave me 10 fingers LOL always have more! 

Anyways hope you ladies have a wonderful night and I'll let you know as soon as I have a positive OPK....

Oh someone asked how safe it would be to TTC with the biopsy.....by the O date of me O'ing the blastocyst shouldn't be down toward the uterus until a couple days after the procedure....even if it is I read up its only a 1% or less chance of miscarriage so its VERY safe for the most part :) it should go well!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

andrea--i love birds they say that if you dont show them fear they wont bite you, just try to keep you fingers out of its mouth lol....

Rosa-- we are gonna continue as we have been, nothing is really gonna change except for my mindset and overall excitement over this time.... I thought our communication was good we talk all the time about everything (i thought) thats why i was soo shocked when this happened but im getting over it, thanks ladies for being there for me i do love y'all guys

as for me cycle wise i am having bad pains in my left ovary, like constantly for the last few hours it comes and goes in intensity but always a dull ache to sharp pains that make me double over clutching my abdomen for a few mins... dont know whats going on?!?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

now my dh is being all clingy.... hes sitting here trying to love on me and distract me lol normally im begging for his attention from his game lol im wondering though if i should deny him bd action since im not sure if these pains are o pain early and hes not wanting to get pg... what do you girls think? its like there are all these new rules and im no longer sure what to do!!!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

double post


----------



## BrandysBabies

Nervously did a Digi this morning................................................

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/Photo-00451.jpg

I will be out most of the day today, but wanted you all to know before I left! Thank you all so much for listening to me moan and groan these past few months and for letting me know that no matter what you are my girls! Okay, now I am getting mushy! Must be hormones! Lol!


----------



## Kylarsmom

OMG goosebumps for you Brandy!! Wanting to wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yay!!! Oh brandy! Congrats girl!!!


----------



## EJW147

Yay brandy how exciting!!! Hope the rest of us will be behind you soon with bumps! Congrats!!!!!! Oh I did want to ask you one question, do your boobs still hurt any? Mine do now but they did last cycle too so I'm pretty discouraged already. I guess I'm thinking the cycle everything is.different and they don't hurt I might be pregnant lol


----------



## hopeful4bfp

omg congrats Brandy im so excited for you, hope you stay around even though you got your bfp


----------



## rosababy

BRANDY!!!!! No arguing with a digi, huh?! :wohoo: Congratulations!!!!!

Hopeful, sounds like your dh is feeling a little bad, and needs some lovin' reassurance that you're not mad. :shrug: It's good that you talked through it and that you're ntnp. Who knows what will happen in that time. :winkwink: Lots of women get pregnant when they're ntnp.

CM question for ya, ladies. TMI alert (I know, we're WAY past that...:haha:) The last two days, I noticed a circular wet mark in my underwear, and a wet sensation when I wipe. The next day, I checked sorta internally (as much as I can without grossing myself out!) and it was maybe creamy? The only kind of cm I can really recognize no question about it is ewcm. I don't usually get a lot of cm in general...thoughts? How should I record the wet mark on my panties? It's not sticky...I can definitely mark yesterday as creamy. This is where it starts gettin' exciting! I'm CD 9. DH goes in for a SA on Monday. I think I'm more excited than he is! :happydance:


----------



## loveinbinary

Hopeful- if he is wanting sex I'd say go for it. He knows very well you can get pregnant, so I say if he isn't worrying about it you shouldn't either. Don't second guess everything, just go for it when the mood strikes. He wants to ntnp, which means he still wants a baby but just for it to come on it's own. Just enjoy it. Plenty of women catch the egg all because they stopped trying. 

Brandy!!!! I knew it!!! I'm not sure who is more excited about this, you or me lol. I'm so excited I could scream. Very beautiful test!! How did dh take it? I'm sure he is just over the moon. Now I have a bump buddy, this is so wonderful. I promise the time will fly by. Now I'm in the mood to poas. 

The rest of you ladies, YOU CAN DO IT!!! I'm saving bump buddy space for the rest of you. I have a feeling there are going to be a couple more bfps very soon.


----------



## Kiki0522

Congratulations Brandy!!! SO happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i think my hubby is really worried im very mad at him lol

For as long as we have lived together our night time routine has been the same:

I go to bed and he stays up for a few more hours
He then wakes me up snoring sooo loud i swear the neighbors can hear
I go into the other room and go back to sleep (i actually enjoy this as its cooler there)
We wake up and go about our day and night time repeats its self

------------------

I wake up this morning in our bed (which only happens when dh stays up all night) and look over and hes gone. I go look for him and for the first time EVER he is in the other room. i havent told him im mad and havent been any less loving to him. i still have cuddled and kissed and everything. i dont know quite whats going on though. hes been so weird these past few days.....

Any who i have to get going and do my 2 hours of volunteer work (yay sotx) so much fun..... ill be back on here later 

:dust:


----------



## rosababy

First of all, it took me a minute to find out lovely thread with the new name! :haha: I LOVE IT!!! We DO stick together! And I love how the ladies who have been blessed with their :bfp: have not abandoned us. You guys are the best! :hugs:

Hopeful, he may very well be afraid that you're mad at him. That's weird that HE was the one in the other room! Is it possible you were snoring? :haha: I say keep communicating, and let him know that you're not mad, it's just a shift of thinking. You've been concentrating on ttc for so long, it'll just take you a while to get used to this new thinking, but that you're fine. (Assuming this is actually how you feel. LOL!) 

Afm, I'm busy looking for cm and wondering what kind to "call" it. Not that it really matters, because it's not ewcm. It's nice to see the cm starting to build up, though! Means it's almost time to start bd'ing! Can't start until Tuesday though, because my dh's :spermy: appointment is Monday. Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get the results from those?? (Please tell me they tell us the same day!) :blush:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ladies I have to catch back up on your posts when I get home.. I just had two things to ask.. 

1. I've been off my period for 3 days.. They only go about 4-5 days.. 5 at the most EVER even when I was a teenager. That said.. I woke up this morning and she's back?! I can assume she just wasn't over right. 
(tmi) I was laying in be and felt this tickly pop not in my abdomen.. But lower like the where the front of your panties would cover.. That's where I felt it. Felt funny enough for me to hold that area.. Got out of bed.. And there she was? 

2. I went back to gnc and looked again.. And they absolutely do not have pre-seed.. So I bought some maca.. I need a refresher on how to take it correctly.. Especially wife I have such long cycles. It induced ovulation right? 

Well on to cvs... 

I got on this morning to see brandis BFP!!
I'll check back on you ladies when I get home.. As I'm sitting in the mall parking lot... Oh well the search continues..


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs. have you looked at wallgreens, cvs, walmart, or even ordering online from the preseed website?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Omg omg! I found it! Well now I have opks preseed and maca! Woot


----------



## Kiki0522

Mrs, Those are the 3 things that got me my bfp. :) Hopefully they will help me again! Good Luck!!

Love our new thread name! :D


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kiki- how do I take it? Do I take 2000 mg at one time or take it 1 pill 3 times daily like the bottle instructs? Plus.. What days should I take it considering i have a super long cycle? 

Is it supposed to balance out my cycle and make it regular.. I'm sorry with all the questions. I just dont know


----------



## Kiki0522

You take them all cycle long. I started with taking 1 pill once a day for a week, then increased it to 1 pill twice a day, and then the next week 1 pill 3 times a day. I wouldn't take them all at once. i would spread them out throughout the day. But some people start with 1 pill twice a day and do just fine. I just wanted to ease my body into it because I know with taking anything, it can be a shock to your system and I have 27 day cycles so I wanted to make sure it didn't make me O super early. Since you have a longer cycle, I would start with 1 pill twice a day for the first week and then take 3 a day the next week. Hopefully it will make your cycle shorter! It has been said to do so. Women have definitely ovulated sooner than later when taking Maca. I didn't have a long cycle to begin with and I actually O'd 2 days earlier then normal on it which was a good thing for me because my LP was short. 
I really think it will work in your favor! The best thing about it, is that it can't harm anything. It will just balance the hormones you have. It doesn't put anything in.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you Kiki! I kind of got excited and took 3 at once today (oops) but I will start the one twice a day tomorrow. 

I had a very nice conversation with dh today about his "lack of sex drive" I asked humbug he felt depressed at all or if he now had reservations about ttc? I also asked him if there was something I was doing wrong. He said that he wants to ttc.. He's not opposed to that at all, that he was more on te path of what happens happens but didn't mind that I track my fertility.. But that his main issue is the stress about HAVING to have sex.. That it doesn't necessarily turn him off.. He just doesn't want to have sex for the sole reason of having a baby. He wants it to just be fun. I explained that I want it to be fun, and there's no aspect of our performance that isn't fun for me. And that if he would allow himself to open up and go with it then he would definitely enjoy it. Instead if saying no because of stress, tired etc.. If he just went along with my initiations to let his mind sink into the passion..

Soo.... That being said I'm going to go with his suggestion of not trying to have sex with him every day lol and just go with the flow and enjoy and not make him feel like he HAS to perform. 

It made alot of sense to me.. And him finally talking and explaining his view on things I feel a lot better and more u derstanding about why that was happening.. 

I'm not going to change my tracking.. He is a-ok with that so at least I can still keep peace of mind about my body. I told him about the maca root today,he's glad I found something that might regulate my cycles. He knows my heartache of this pcos.. And hates to see me cry about having to pluck unwanted hair and wax all the time.. The cystic acne I get on my jaw bone :( no bueno.. I'm just glad we're on the same page.


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- glad to hear you and dh had a lovely chat and are finally on the same page. I can understand how the pressure to perform may bug him but if he isn't willing to put forth the effort into having sex with you more often then how does he expect it to happen? Being pregnant has really spiced up my sex life with oh. Maybe it's just the not having to worry if we've done it enough or at the right time. I definitely agree you should do it more for the pleasure and less for the baby making, but he really needs to work on putting out for you more, lol you deserve it.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

How is everyone else doing? 

Hopeful- were you able to talk to dh about whats going on? 

Brandi- I have to say it again!! I'm soo happy for you!!! 

Kiki- have you and dh thought about ttc again.. Or still wttc. 

Ready- hi :) I didn't look before I started typing what cd are you? Are you still tracking and ttc? 

Anyone seen Dee? I hope she's doing well! 

Kylar and love- I hope your peaches are growing well and both of you are feeling ok. I definitely hope the ms is subsiding and the spotting is under control. 

Annie- hope your visit with your family is a good one, and that things with you are ok. 

Rosa and ny- I can't remember what cd's you're on.. Any sign of o or potential bfp or af?? 

Ny- if you still haven't o'd may hyoid cycle is longer and maybe could still Happen.. I need to know where u get you opks from.. I spent $20 on 7 tests.. Wowza if o is still a possibility for you.. Maybe we might o together this cycle.. I'm on cd 8.. Anxious to see bow this cycle goes.. If may e we could all catch our eggies together this month and have ALL OF US be bump buddies together!!! :) that would be amazing..

Ok I don't think I missed anyone.. Did I? 
Spotting is still here for me.. Weird but I assume af is against me this month.. And / or maybe bd'ing the other day pushed on my cervix and expelled what was still there..? Hmm idk


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thanks love.. That's still the thing I'm not quite sure about.. I know he loves me.. And he provides and makes me happy in all the ways a his and should for his wife.. But why deny me.. When he should be keeping me satisfied? I would never consider it. But I can definitely understand where I fedility comes into play for couples. I have no doubts in my mind about that in our relationship.. We have a very secure marriage, trust kive communication (on most things) unless I can find the words I need to make him wantto talk about his ego (testosterone) lol.. Oh well things like that happen to some couples i guess. I have confidence that it's going to start changing.. 

Bad thought but on our days off.. I've wanted (never have) to stiff his drink with one of those supplements that boosts his desire bahaha I am so scared to.. I think that illegal.. I saw Kris Jenner try to do that to Bruce on keepig up with the kardashians and made me want to try it.. I wouldn't mind a four hour session lol


----------



## hopeful4bfp

mrs-- lol slipping your dh a mickey lol

we and dh have talked and i told him im not mad or anything i that i understand his reasonings and agree but he is still being extra sweet lol im not gonna say no lol

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## ready4baby

Hi girls! You all are so chatty; it's hard to keep up! Mrs, it's good to hear that you were able to have a heart to heart with your hubby :) 

Rosa, your CM could be called watery? Sometimes I don't know what to write down either, but since it's only for our own info, I don't worry myself to much. In Taking Charge of Your Fertility, she says that CM that leaves a rectangle in your underwear is less fertile & when it leaves a circle it is more fertile (I guess because it would be wetter?)

I'm not 100% sure what CD I am because of the mc. I called CD1 the day of red bleeding except I think CD1 is really later when your hcg goes to 0. Anyhow, that puts me at CD12, ho-hum. I have CM but nothing fertile and I wouldn't expect to O until day 32 or later. Blagh. Part of me is hoping this did something good to my body & I'll O earlier! Stupid idea, huh? Well, wishful thinking anyway...


----------



## Kiki0522

Mrs- You are welcome! That sounds like a very good chat with your hubby! My hubby and I relaxed a bit more last cycle with the BDing and I think it helped! 

We are only waiting right now because we don't have a choice. It sucks! My hcg levels are still at 395 so we have to wait until they get to zero before I can ovulate again. This ectopic has been the longest and most drawn out process ever. It's been awful. I go for another blood test on Tuesday so i'm hoping the levels shoot way down. Then after they are at zero, i get a period, I am going for an HSG to look for blockages in my only tube and hopefully it will unblock it. They say you are very fertile after those procedures so I'm hoping! My parents tried for 2 years to have me, my mom had a HSG and became pregnant with me the next month! I'm just hoping these levels drop fast and we can move on. I hate being stuck! 

Sorry for the rambling. :)

Ready- It's not a stupid idea! You never know! It could happen! :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kiki- we all come here to ramble. I feel so silly talking about it with my friends here.. I don't even think they know I'm still trying because I havent talked about it in so long..

I still do NOT understand what's up with this second period.. I thought maybe I had a cyst burst last cycle.. Maybe it did and this is what's happening. ?? Hmm


----------



## Kiki0522

When was the first period? It's possible to have a cyst burst and causing another 'period'. Is this one lighter or different in anyway? Did you have any more pain than usual that you are thinking it was a cyst? Sorry if you already talked about it in past posts..

Edit:
I just looked back and saw what you said about it.. So did you have your period for the full 4-5 days and then it stopped and now it's back? Is it different in any way?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Af was over by day five. Now cd 8 it started again.. First it was red this morning and not heavy, but not scant either. I only need to have a panty liner in, but it's enough to change it through out the day. Maybe it'll be done tomorrow.. We'll see. 

As for pain, I had a constant pain above my right hip the other day.. Maybe cd 4? I can't quite remember which day.. It was a constant Ache.. Not af cramp.. Hmm. We'll see in the morning.


----------



## BrandysBabies

EJW147 said:


> Yay brandy how exciting!!! Hope the rest of us will be behind you soon with bumps! Congrats!!!!!! Oh I did want to ask you one question, do your boobs still hurt any? Mine do now but they did last cycle too so I'm pretty discouraged already. I guess I'm thinking the cycle everything is.different and they don't hurt I might be pregnant lol

Yes, they actually hurt pretty bad. They are no longer swollen, but hurt. 

I just wanted to thank you all again for the help and support you have given me. And for all of the warm wishes. DH is over the moon! It is funny because I had all of these big plans on announcing it to him when I finally got my BFP, but when it came down to it, I couldnt hold back! Lol! I needed opinions on all those $ store tests this week! Hahaha! So he has known all along that there was a good chance we were PG, but the look on his face when he read that Digi this morning was priceless. The funniest part was when he told me to be careful when I went to take a shower! Hehe!:haha: We went for a drive to Orlando today to look at houses. We were in the car ALL DAY LONG! He kept asking if I was comfortable, if I needed to pee, if I needed something to eat. After lunch he asked if the baby was happy that I had a full tummy! Lol! I said, I didnt know about the baby, but I sure was! Hahah! Then on the hr drive back home he insisted I take a nap. When we got home I fell asleep on the couch and he stayed up with DS and made sure he got to bed and everything. I think I am going to like this! Hahahahaha! :winkwink:


----------



## BrandysBabies

loveinbinary said:


> Hopeful- if he is wanting sex I'd say go for it. He knows very well you can get pregnant, so I say if he isn't worrying about it you shouldn't either. Don't second guess everything, just go for it when the mood strikes. He wants to ntnp, which means he still wants a baby but just for it to come on it's own. Just enjoy it. Plenty of women catch the egg all because they stopped trying.
> 
> Brandy!!!! I knew it!!! I'm not sure who is more excited about this, you or me lol. I'm so excited I could scream. Very beautiful test!! How did dh take it? I'm sure he is just over the moon. Now I have a bump buddy, this is so wonderful. I promise the time will fly by. Now I'm in the mood to poas.
> 
> The rest of you ladies, YOU CAN DO IT!!! I'm saving bump buddy space for the rest of you. I have a feeling there are going to be a couple more bfps very soon.

Thanks Love! My DH laughed when he read your post!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Omg omg! I found it! Well now I have opks preseed and maca! Woot

Yeah!!! Now you are really set! This is going to be your cycle! I can just feel it!!:hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, I wish I looked like the girl in my siggy! Hahah! I already look like I'm 6mths PG! Lol!


----------



## Swepakepa3

CONGRATS BRANDI!!! So happy for you!! Good luck.....


----------



## annie00

hey ladies well i have a slimmy clear cm. as of this am.. but we dtd last night so if i am O its right on time.. im suppose to Wend.. so i dunno... im cramping but i just got off my perid 2 days ago.. so i thought maybe it was to early to O...i thought u had to go threw the sticky and white CM not straight to O...

how is everyone?

brandi0 congrats girl-- happy for u :)


----------



## annie00

dang its dead on here today :) 

i been looking up to see if i can find out y i had a period and was rather dry down there then 4 days after my period i see Clear Slimmy thin cm on TP and feeel rather moist down there.. i really thought u had to go threw the stages dry sticky wet and ewcm but i went straight to ewcm.. UNLESS!!!!!!!!!!! its CUM.. buts its to damn thin for that to be cum... and plus i was on top so it all came out last night haha...


----------



## annie00

UPDATE just went and peeed and it was dry so im just follow my Ovulaton Calander on Baby hopes.com i think it was just cum... from last night... so according to babyhopes im suppose to ovulate on Wend.. so im gonna mond are tues... hopefully both..


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- lol at slipping your dh something to get him going. There are some days when I wouldn't mind a 4 hour session either lol. 

Brandy- sounds like you dh is absolutely perfect!! My oh is pretty clueless sometimes about the whole thing. Just the other day I was having a terrible headache that was making me nauseous and he said "isn't this when you are supposed to start feeling better?" Gee thank hun for the support. You are absolutely going to LOVE being pregnant if your oh is going to pamper you like that. It doesn't matter how you told him, he's still going to remember that day for the rest of his life, as will you. I am so happy for you. Are you planning to stick around or are you moving over to first tri? 

I've barely looked at first tri lol, I've been too occupied here. Plus I think it helped the time pass faster. I'll probably be more active in second tri after I know everything is okay with beanie at my 12 week scan on thursday. I'm so anxious. I'll be getting close to 14 weeks by then so I'm hoping they will be able to take a peek at the gender. I'm not planning to go anywhere till all you ladies are pregnant. 

So I'm laying in bed on my iPhone typing this and I keep rubbing my belly because when I lay on my back it's very clear that it's all bump and not bloat. I suck it in as much as I can and everything sinks in except for my lower abdomen and it's really firm. 13 weeks today, I just can't believe it. I still can't seem to fully wrap my mind around the face that there's a little me and Tony in there. It still feels like a dream.


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am definitely sticking here! You are my girls! I will most likely read in First Tri, or if I have a question or something. I havent even looked at groups or anything over there yet. I love it here!

I am so happy for you Love! Yeah for the bump!! 

I have slept most of the day today. I feel so sick if my stomach gets empty. I have mild cramps every now and then, and I feel like I have done a thousand situps! Oh and the weirdest thing? I already have a dislike for a certain food. SOUR CREAM! I love sour cream, but last night I made mashed potatoes with sour cream, I was all set, excited to eat it, got 4 or 5 bites in and had to stop from an overwhelming urge to vomit. SO then at about 6am I decided to make some pasta. (My sugars were low) I used a little butter, sour cream, and parm cheese. 5 bites in and I was sick! Weird huh! I didnt think that happened this early?

Oh and we went to my moms on our way home from Orlando last night, and I felt like a traitor! My mom and I talk on the phone sometimes even 2times a day and keeping this from her feels like I am lying to her or something. But we have decided to wait until at least after my first appt, which isnt for another month. How do I do this?! LOL!


----------



## Kiki0522

Mrs- It very well could have been a cyst. I am proned to those and that is what it feels like for me too. 

Brandy- Your DH sounds like a great guy! You will definitely love being pregnant and getting pampered! My DH was the same way before we found out it was ectopic. Though he is still making sure I'm feeling okay now which is great. Can't wait to join you! So happy for you hun! You are wonderful to stick with us! 

Love- Happy 13 weeks to you and your little peach! 

Since we all love babies so much, I hope you don't mind if I introduce you all to my beautiful God daughter who is helping me get through this.. Brielle Marie :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0759 2.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi- I love your husband!! And i dont Even know him Lol I think u should loan him out to all of us that are pg or those that ge pg in the future. Lol jk. That's so sweet that he's sooo supportive of this. I bet u don't monetize nausea do ya ;) woot woot! 

Alright... Who's next with the bfps!? 

Kiki- the spotting is still there but diminished alot. I'm starting the maca correctly today!! Woo hoo


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kiki- she is adorable! She looks like she's only a few weeks old? It's great see there to help you get through your hard times. 

I feel that way about my friends baby.. Well he'll be 2 soon and I cannot believe it! But he helps me when I have crazy baby fever! Lol


----------



## Kiki0522

Mrs- That is great about the spotting and the maca!! Woohoo! I really believe it will help you! I cannot wait to see what it does for you! 
And thank you! I just love her so much. She is actually only 1 week old! That picture was taken in the hospital when she was only 1 day old! She was unbelievably alert! Looking around at everyone. It was amazing. She is definitely helping me! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Kiki, she is beautiful!!
Brandy- How do you get by eating baked potatoes with your diabetes? I'd literally kill for a baked potato omg !!!


----------



## ready4baby

Ok looking for an opinion here...no sooner had I posted that I had no fertility signs that I got a patch of ewcm. Now this is not terribly unusual for me; I tend to get patches of it without O throughout my cycle. But I thought I'd do an OPK just to see. What do you guys think? It's like half the thickness of the control line, so do I look at the darker half of it or the lighter half? I just HATE interpreting OPKs! :wacko:

Also I guess I really should do a hpt to confirm that I don't have that hormone messing things up still :(
 



Attached Files:







DSC06786.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ready4baby

Kylar, doesn't pairing foods together lower the overall GI from the meal? Like if you put a lot of cheese & bacon on a potato does that make it okay to eat? I don't know for sure, I had just read something like that.


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, what a DOLL she is!! Pretty name, too. 

Brandy, your dh sounds like a sweetie! He's a keeper! 

Swepakepa, nice to see you again! How is everything going?

Annie, no, cervical mucus does not HAVE to go in that order. Read some articles on Fertility Friend about cervical mucus, it's really helpful. It's supposed to go in that order, but it doesn't always, and that's okay. If only our bodies did everything in the correct order! It would be so much easier...:nope:

Mrs., that's really strange that AF came back after a normal length of bleeding. :shrug: Not sure what to say...have you googled it? (because you know everything you read online is true.:blush:)

Ready, since the test line is less than 50%, I'd say it's not positive yet. Take another one, just in case that was a bum test. Otherwise, test later in the evening and first thing tomorrow, because it looks like it's close.

As for me, just got my first patch of ewcm!!!! :happydance: However, we can't dtd tonight because my dh is getting his SA tomorrow. :nope: Oh well. I haven't started my opks yet, but as I'm only CD 10 and I tend to ovulate on CD 17, I'm sure I'm fine. I'll take an opk tonight, just to be sure. We weren't planning on :sex: until Tuesday, since he has his SA tomorrow, but we may tomorrow after his test, just to get some :spermy: in there, just in case you. You never know!

I just love you guys. I just wanted to say that. :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ready- that is confusing! It looks like you are O'ing but i agree to do an HPT to see if theres any lingering HCG, but it wouldnt hurt to DTD just in case ;)

And idk a whole lot about diabetes really, i bet Brandy could answer it better than I, I do know that when you eat a lot of veggies and stuff WITH your meals, it does HELP , but still, eating something as starchy as a potato is pretty high carb, and obviously anything moderatly is usually ok, although I've found I usually cant have more than 2-3 big bites of potato without it messing up my sugars. But that is interesting, I'd like to know for sure if it would help by adding lots of cheese, I bet Brandy would have the answer to that! I dont like learning by mistake when my baby could be affected!! I'd totally try it right now and scarf down a cheesy baked potato if i werent scared! haha!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- I have a theory about early sickness and food aversions. I was heavily nauseous every night the few nights before my bfp but thought nothing of it. As soon ad I got my bfp all the symptoms I had that I kept thinking nothing of seemed stronger. I think it's because you now know for certain you are pregnant and aren't finding other excuses for the symptoms to keep from being let down if af shows. Early on half the foods I loved I couldn't stand the smell of, including my beloved garlic mashed potatoes and sour cream. I have one suggestion for you that I really hope you consider- get a belly band, whatever brand it may be, get one. It is the most comfortable thing. My pants fit everywhere but the waist and I'm not big enough for maternity pants yet. It hides the fact that I don't button or zip my pants and it holds everything in smoothly. I even wore them with my pjs one night lol. It's really a necessity in my book. 

Rosa- maybe you could ask them for the cup back after they've run the test since it would be full of spermies since you have been waiting lol. I'm just joking but it would be funny. " could I please have that back when you're done? Don't want those good spermies going to waste lol "


----------



## BrandysBabies

Kylar- Potatoes are usually a big no no for me too. But I normally eat very low carb. I cant eat as LC with being PG as I normally do. So I am having to do more monitoring than normal, while upping my carbs, and increasing my insulin to make up for the difference. I normally do not take in over 10 carbs a day. But in doing that I only have to take my insulin shots in the am and pm. Now, having to up my carbs to at least 100g a day, I have to take a shot before each meal and in am and pm. It's frustrating to figure it all out, but I am working on it. 

As far as the GI thing, I am not really sure. I think yes, in theory it is suppose to work that way, but I have always just stuck to super LC with the occasional veggie added. Now I have to add in a bunch more veggies, Low G fruits, and whole grains.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Brandi-- im kinda confused by your bottom ticker, how can your egg still be traveling the fallopian tubes and you be getting a bfp? i thought the egg had to come down and implant and produce hgc to get a bfp.... or am i just being re tard ed?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful- that's textbook travel time lol. Some embryos travel faster than others.. But I think as soon as the egg and sperm meet.. Your body immediately starts producing hgc. Am I right on that?


----------



## ready4baby

HCG is produced only once the fertilized egg starts to burrow into the uterine wall. Brandy would have had to implant a couple of days or so before her positive test in order for the hormone to have had enough time to circulate through the body. :) Those tickers are tricky little buggers!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

ok then i was right i just saw it and was like am i wrong? lol

Ok so you girls know that i have been kinda down cause of my dh and ive been getting better now that it has been sinking in, ive decided that im gonna work on loosing some weight (about 80lbs) and learning to eat right and a few other things so im feeling much better about it now...


----------



## rosababy

hopeful4bfp said:


> ok then i was right i just saw it and was like am i wrong? lol
> 
> Ok so you girls know that i have been kinda down cause of my dh and ive been getting better now that it has been sinking in, ive decided that im gonna work on loosing some weight (about 80lbs) and learning to eat right and a few other things so im feeling much better about it now...

Good for you! I suggest Weight Watchers. I've had a lot of success with it, and you can still eat things you want to, just not quite as much.


----------



## rosababy

Love, can you imagine what they would say if I asked for the :spermy: cup?! LMAO!!! :rofl: Seriously, though...not a bad idea...


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i dont really eat much in the first place so i think that im gonna start introducing a little exercise gradually adding to it and hopefully right now that will get me started then i can look at my diet a little harder....

Right now my biggest problem is the snacking i do all day ( i think is cause i smoked for 12 years and i have that oral fixation and i have gained 80lbs since quiting almost a year ago) i have been playing with the idea of getting an ecig and get the flavored ones with no nicotine just to satisfy that oral fixation without stuffing my face with something unhealthy and they have any flavor you cant think of from liquors (rum, whiskey, ect) to waffles and everything inbetween lol. can you imagine 'smoking' a cigarette that tasted like waffles lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, the whole thing is confusing to me at this point. I know I OVed on the 18th. So that would only make me 1wk 5days PG. But my ticker reads 3wks 6 days?!? Then I read on Baby Center that they (doctors) add 2wks to the calculation!? Why is that? And Hopeful, I thought the exact same thing! Cause believe me, I can FEEL the burrowing taking place! None of the ticker stuff is making sense. Baby Center also says my due date is Oct 10th. Dont know whether that is right or not either?! Lol!
All I know is that the first day of my last AF was the 3rd of Jan and that I OVed on the 18th.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi, they start countin your pregnancy onthe first day of your last cycle.. So by the time your period is officially late you're already 4 weeks pregnant :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful.. When I was losin weight. I started by doing 50 sit ups and 50 push ups a day.. Gradually went up to 100. Then I started doing namaste yoga. Since I changed my eating habits and am always walking around work the weight just started coming off and the yoga and push ups/ sit ups helped tone it up. Granted I'm still about 20lbs over weight, but have lost and kept of 30lbs. It really is about changing your eating habits. That's what I keep telling my sister. She works out but isn't losing weight.. Have to eat right.. Unless you run 5 miles a day.. You can pretty much eat whatever you want then lol


----------



## hopeful4bfp

huh just 5 miles you say:wacko: lol im gonna start doing something, i have to cause im feeling left behind with y'all all opking and take maca i need to feel like im doing something too and i know this isnt a weight loss forum but i will probably need some encouragement (pushing):blush: to get it done... my workout buddy i used to have before i met dh just had knee surgery 3 days ago so thats out:cry:...


So i give y'all permission every time i log in to pester me about my weight loss effort even going as far as refusing to talk to me unless i have done some sort of exercise lol:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful- feel free lol, I'll be here rooting for you. :) I still do light workouts. We have a small gym in our garage. Not like I use any of it anymore. I used to box and lift weights but stopped when we started ttc. Didn't think that was too healthy. 

I think on of the best investments ever is a treadmill. Don't have one but wish I did. I guess I should ask dh to add that to our Xmas list and bdays for next year. lol. 

Start out slow.. Your body will ache at first, as it gets used to working out, but before u know it, it'll feel good and refreshing to feel that burn and the results alone will keep you going. Instead of stopping snacking altogether, switch to fruits and veggies to snack on, and always carry water with you.. Make sure to drink it too, I always carry water in my carry bag, but forget to drink it a lot. 
Alot of the bloaty feeling, comes from water weight, and regularly drinking 8 8oz glasses a day will help flush out toxins etc in your body and encourage weight loss.. YOU CAN DO IT LADY! :) 

Ps. I just did sone research on ovarian cysts and when they burst..it said it's excruciatingly painful and there's heavier bleeding than there would be if you were on your period ... I just don't know... I have my appt soon.. So I'll add that to the list of things to talk to him about


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ok cool thanks Brandy! Diabetes is confusing!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

I know this sounds so silly, but im sooooooo upset b/c we have a blizzard coming in tonight and tomorrow is my big ultrasound =( I know that i can reshedule but it was hard enough making it to this week b/c ive been so excited =( Im just praying the weather man is wrong and it wont get as bad as they say it is! People are talking about being stranded it is "supposed" to get so bad.. ughhhh why me....


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- they date you by you lmp but often when you have your first scan you get pushed eitherup a few days or back a few days. My scan at 7weeks put me back to 5+6 but my emergency scan at 10 weeks (by first scan dates) bumped me up to 10+5. Early scans aren't as reliable for dating because every beanie grows differently. 

Kylar- we are supposed to get that storm too, as much as 18 inches over starting tonight and tomorrow. I hope you are able to make you scan but don't push it if the weather is going to be bad. Don't want you getting into an accident or anything. My scan is on thursday, I'm so nervous and excited. I can't wait to see how much (s)he has grown since I saw them at 10+5 but I'm terrified they are going to give me bad news. Oh is going to be right there in the room with me holding my hand. 

I had a dream last night that I'd had my baby. I was still in the hospital and my little girl was so small. She was the most beautiful thing I had ever seen and I just couldn't get enough of her. The sad part to the dream was oh and I weren't together but he was still there. I wonder if this means I'm having a girl?


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats Brandy!

Kylar- is your doc far away or something? I wouldnt let the snow keep me from that appointment!!! How exciting. 

Mrs- thats awesome that you are starting maca too! I have pretty long cycles also, im on CD 31 today and am crampy so AF should be here soon. Will start my temping then. Was it you who asked what OPKS I use?? 

I just use the cheap opks' from the internet. I get like 40 strips and 10 HPT strips for like $14.99 or something. I have so many damn strips to pee on its not funny. I just did pee on an OPK and its showing some of the 2nd line.....which is more than it has all month but im crampy for AF so this makes no fricken sense. I hate TTC. So crabby!


----------



## Kylarsmom

love- that is a cool dream! except the OH part! i have dreams that my baby is trying to crawl out of me through my skin! ahh ! its creepy, i had the same dreams while pregnant with kylar! its so weird! 

Nypage, no i dont live but 5-10 min from the hospital so im really hoping i can make it to the scan! i know they wont cancel it, im determined to somehow get there! IF it gets as bad as they say, there will be a huge layer of ice, THEN 8-14 inches of snow on top of that! if its THAT bad, idk if dh will be able to get me there! but im just hoping it doesnt get as bad as they say!


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, spoken like a true minnesotan--I wouldn't let the snow stop me either! :) But do be careful Kylar...

I took your guys' advice and tested again this morning...at least it looked normal (none of this half/half stuff) but it wasn't positive. However I'm full of ewcm today so :shrug: We had plenty of bd this weekend without even thinking about ovulation so I'm sure I'm covered. I doubt this is really it, but it would be freaking sweet if my cycle was like a normal person's this month! O on day 15 after mc? Okay, and thank you, ttc gods.

Love, awww, a girl...that would be so sweet... FX that you get to find out soon!


----------



## loveinbinary

I'll be 13+4 when I go in for my scan so I'm really really hoping that the baby will be sitting in a good enough position for the tech to take a peak at the gender. I'm dying to know. The next 3 days are going to go by so slowly.


----------



## Kylarsmom

ready- how exciting! i hope this is it for you! 

love- if i make it to my scan tomorrow ill be 13+4 too! hehe


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thanks ny- I'm on day 2 of maca. Spitting is officially gone as of this morning


----------



## annie00

hey everyone... i just got done walking a mile.. feels good but im tired.. trying to lose a few lbs before april we got a big fair and its a killer party wanna look good..

how is everyone?

im wondering can i take a womens one a day viteman and folic acid and metforphin??


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, when I lost weight (not a whole lot, but I was just a little fluffy and wanted to slim down), I found that I could exercise all I wanted, but it really came down to what I ate. However, exercise takes it to the next level. Try finding a group exercise class that excites you, like Zumba or spinning, or power yoga or something. I find that when I go to classes, it motivates me to actually GET to the gym. Otherwise, it's...okay after this episode...okay maybe I'll eat dinner first...okay now it's too late. Plus, it makes me stay the entire hour and finish my workout. And I agree with Mrs., sometimes your brain is telling you that you're hungry when you're actually thirsty. Drink TONS of water. Plus, it helps with ewcm!

Mrs., I've also wondered about working out during ttc. However, because I've taken it easy because "I'll be pregnant next month so why push it now", I've gained a few lbs. :wacko: I am back to working out hard (okay, moderately) and it feels great. I'm not running miles and miles a day or spinning for 2 hours, but I do get my heart rate up there.

Kylarsmom, ugh. Another snow storm. It's not stupid to feel disappointed, I would too! :hugs: We're supposed to get another storm out here in DC, and I'm dreading it. We've already had so many snow days that we're making them up, and I would really rather not teach until July again!

Ny, I didn't have luck with the cheapo opks. I use First Response, which are more expensive, but I've had luck every cycle with them, and I trust them. Get them at Target because they're about 50% cheaper than they are at Walgreens or CVS, and the box of 7 comes with a free hpt and coupons!!

Ooooh, Love!! I can't wait to know the gender, too!! Very exciting!!

Annie, I don't see why you couldn't take a multi-vitamin with metformin? In fact, you probably should be taking a multi anyway!

As for me, 2nd day of EWCM!! Dh is currently ahem...doing his "thang" at his SA. :blush: I anxiously asked him last nigh if he had "prepared" for the SA, and he looked at me, smiled, and said do you really want to talk about this? LOL! I said I suppose not, but the count will be low...he interrupted me and said honey, I'm a smart man, and I have prepared for the appointment. :haha: Okey dokey, hun. :blush:


----------



## annie00

lol rosa thats funny about ur dh... lol..

thanks for the advice...

And i been off my period for 5 days and im supose to Ovulate on tues ground hog day and im dry down there i guess im out again this month.. oh well


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls....just waiting to O at the moment....have a new Amazon Yellow Naped Parrot to keep me busy :) an boy does he! Plus two kids, an the two dogs I have a full time job at home now! I love this!! Hope everyone's doing wonderful I can't wait to see more BFP's....


----------



## rosababy

Well, the SA was a bust. :nope: My dh didn't even do it in a cup. The doc was like you're young, he felt around and said everything seems to be fine. We don't do SAs here (I WAS WITH MY DH WHEN HE SPECIFICALLY ASKED FOR A SA ON THE PHONE) so call them. My dh called, and they don't work with insurance, so it's $200. AND the doc said if there's anything wrong with count or motility, really your only option is ivf. WTF?! My dh was like the good thing is, physically there is nothing wrong with me. I was like but we already knew that. You can't tell motility or count just by feeling your gonads, you know. I'm ticked. So, he took his first Maca pill, and we get to dtd tonight, since I have day 2 of ewcm...! Sigh. I just wanted some answers. :shrug:


----------



## loveinbinary

Hopeful- what I've found that helped me lose the most weight and keep it off was a low carb diet paired with walking. I was walking 3-4 miles to work and the weight just melted off. 40lbs in 4 months, but it was done the healthy way. I didn't workout aside from walking. I enjoy walking and I would easily lose track of time and fine that I'd reached my destination before I realized.

Rosa- did they say when the results would be in? I say you better jump oh tonight and for the next couple days. Sounds like this is perfect timing to catch that little egg. Lol

Annie- I know you and your oh had a long talk and he made it clear he still doesn't want a baby, so why are you worried about when you'll ovulate and if you'll catch it this month? I'm not trying to sound mean or wanting you to leave our group, but I'm getting frustrated with your questions and comments about trying to get pregnant when your oh is in no way interested in this happening. It's a very bad idea and if you continue it's going to come back and bite you. I can completely understand how much you want a baby. I've wanted a baby since I was still in high school and so did my long term boyfriend at the time. I was even so foolish and selfish to have tried for many months. I am so glad it didn't happen because I would have made a mess of my childs life just to fill my desire for a baby. My want never stopped even after him and I broke up, but I tucked that want away until I met my oh, the man I will undoubtedly spend the rest of my life with. We weren't ready for a baby when I got pregnant in '08 and after I miscarried that June all I wanted was to try again. I spent many nights crying myself to sleep because the want for a baby was so strong. It's miserable wanting something you can't have. It wasn't until a year after my miscarriage that we started ntnp. Your time will come, not today or tomorrow but someday. Perhaps you need to find a new oh, someone who doesn't try to bribe you into losing weight by dangling a baby over your head, someone who actually wants to have kids in the near future. If you keep trying now, you are going to bring your baby into a broken family and your baby is going to be the one to suffer from it. I know because I was brought into a very broken home and my life has been miserable up until now. I suppose that's all I'm going to say on the matter before I get carried away. I think you really need to consider the consequences and whether or not your baby's suffering outweighs your want.


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I'm so sorry this doctor was a bust. Is there any way you could find a different doctor? It seems to me he isn't taking this seriously simply because you are a younger couple, which is discriminatory. And he's full of it, if there is something wrong with his sperm I've heard plenty of stories about people improving the quality with diet and vitamins and other remedies. I would definitely suggest calling around for a second or even third opinion. Whatever it takes for you to feel satisfied. Oh, and definitely get to bd'ing!!


----------



## rosababy

Thank you, Love. That's what I thought too, but my dh assured me that the doc was not patronizing him or us. I have a pap with a new ob-gyn (the one I will use when we do get pregnant) at the end of the month, and I will ask him. I also felt like this doc was just like oh another one of those young couples who is fine but wants a SA for no reason. :nope: I'm very frustrated. But don't worry...we :sex: already today, so we'll catch that damn eggy! :spermy:


----------



## annie00

love- that post really offended me bc i clearly said he wants to try this month before i go to the dr. if i dont get pregnant we will see what they say at the fertility specialist on the 38th of feb. So u really didnt have to all that i clearly asked a ? retainin my problems with my CM that was it i dont need a lecture and for ur info since we had a talk we are soooo much better.. but think what u want and i will do what WE want to do... But thanks !!!!


----------



## annie00

Oh an one more thing love I came from a really bad broken up home.. he left my mom at 2 yrs old and i dont talk to him bc he is a POS!!!!!!!!!!! and do did dh his mom left his daddy when he was 8.. We already told each other we will not put our kids threw what we went threw.. So will u please mind ur own bussiness bc ur comments are really annoying me bc u have no idea what is goin on anymore.. u only read a few post.. sorry to sound rude but please mind ur own TTC Problems.. Thanks


----------



## annie00

Rosa- hey girl i no how u feel about going to a new Pap Dr. its really concerning lol.. i gotta go the end of feb. And im kinda nervous.. it will be 5 days after my period so it really falls on a great day if they do decide to do the vagina Ultra sound thing for PCOS.. 

And its suppose to be really bad weather tonight and all day tom so dh will get rained out tom. and i ovulate the next day so im hoping we dtd tonight and tom and catch that darn egg... if not then our next step is the dr appoinment... :)


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- maybe he should just show up with some spermies in a cup- tell them they cannot deny taking his sperm! Lololol. Kidding but seriously? Just take the damn semen already DOC- he was already there and prepared. I'd be aggravated. But then a few BD sessions and you may not have to worry anymore! I wonder why this maca is making our tummies icky....im not excited about that but hope that it fades. I am pretty sure Vit B made me kinda icky at first also. 

I feel like a POS- I just slept like the whole day. My OH is going to be so disappointed in me! Lol. Ive not been feeling very well lately and motivation- GONE. Oh well, he can just get over it. Im still tired, too. This is how my PMS always is, now just want AF to get here already. 

I will start to temp wed morning. I work overnight tonight so still away until about 10 am....cant really take a temp at that rate. But its on- im ready! 
Speaking of Ready- Glad your MC might have made things normal-ish? You can hope right?? Hope you get right back on the prego train- have they mentioned anything you need to do differently for it to make it to term since you've had 2 very close? Or is it one of those, well you havent had 3 consecutive MC yet so your fine things.....


----------



## BrandysBabies

Annie- I dont think Love was trying to be rude, just concerned. You have expressed many many times that you and DH were having problems. It just concerns us that you tell us these things and then turn right around and talk about TTC. I am sure you know that bringing a baby into a situation that has problems is only going to make more. I just hope you really have gotten everything worked out and that this really is what he wants. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls :( just feeling so sickly my throat is sore :( this totally sucks. It never fails does it? So its really sinking in now that DH only has two more months here with me and this is really making me sad :( And on top of that they decide to throw him on 12 hour night shift before he leaves....this really really blows :( I doubt we'll be making a baby since he's on nights and I have a full time day job with the kids and our new bird :( this :cry: is gonna be the hardest 6 months of my life apparently!


----------



## EJW147

Hello everyone, Hope everyone had a good day!! Brandy the little Sig pumpkin bump is so stinkin cute!!!!! Oh and does anyone know if you need to be on a certain cycle day when you get your hormone levels checked? I wanna make an appointment but since I have a military doctor I have to.call a 800 number to make an appointment Theres no way to call and ask my.doctor.


----------



## rosababy

Ny, they gave him a cup, in case he wants to go in, but it's $200! I think we can find a place that accepts insurance. What a pain. Motivation...for :sex:?? Here I thought that Maca was supposed to give us more energy and make us horny!! :haha: Huh. Interesting. 

Andrea, sorry you're feeling sick. :hugs: Where will your dh be? Gone for a long time?

Annie, yes, new docs are often make me nervous. Although, if we're gonna pop out some babies, there will be tons of people looking at our woohoos. :haha: I agree with Brandy and Love though...I thought you and your OH were not going to try to have babies and work on your relationship first...? So, you're trying for one more month, then? 

Ejw, I don't know about cycle days and getting checked...sorry! What CD are you on now?


----------



## ready4baby

Annie, I agree with the girls, no one means any harm but your situation is confusing. You said in one post quite awhile ago that you had a talk and decided to try this month otherwise you're waiting until may when something changes with your job. I don't recall you connecting that with any fertility appointment. Most of your posts have been about problems with your DH and how he doesn't want a baby and has been hanging it over your head. We all hope that you guys can work together to get a more stable relationship and, if you both want a child, that you are able to conceive one. That's why we're here! But we only know what you regularly post here, nothing more. 

Hey Nypage...thanks, one can hope! I don't REALLY think that I'm Oing, but I have plenty of signs, so we'll see what my temp does. The only thing my doc said is that there is a possibility that there is a quality issue with either sperm or egg that is preventing good development. But it's kind of too early to know. She recommends clomid regardless to speed up my cycles and help mature my eggs. If I don't conceive this cycle, I will be getting a blood work up for pcos and probably clomid next month, so we'll see!


----------



## EJW147

Thanks anyway Rosa :) I'm 8dpo I was going to make an appointment for shortly after af which is due the 6th or 7th hmm guess I will look around online and see if I can find anything!


----------



## rosababy

EJW, 8 dpo!! You're getting pretty close to testing!! When do you think you'll test? FX for you!! Remind me...how long have you been ttc?

Ready, 2 mc back to back must be awful. You have a great pma, though. :hugs: I really hope that your uterus is just preparing a nice and warm place for your next sticky bean!

It's quiet in here tonight...:shrug: I'm getting ready to watch the Bachelor and was hoping to have some chatty girls in here! (Don't judge...it's my only trashy show I watch!):winkwink:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Rosa- ThaT IS awful! I'd be so upset! I hope that you can find a different doctor or something b/c that is some BS!


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom said:


> Rosa- ThaT IS awful! I'd be so upset! I hope that you can find a different doctor or something b/c that is some BS!

Thanks, Kylarsmom. I thought it was crap, too. Dh doesn't seem too upset about it. :shrug: I was just wondering if that had happened to anyone else? Sigh. Hopefully we won't need it!


----------



## Kylarsmom

EJW147 said:


> Hello everyone, Hope everyone had a good day!! Brandy the little Sig pumpkin bump is so stinkin cute!!!!! Oh and does anyone know if you need to be on a certain cycle day when you get your hormone levels checked? I wanna make an appointment but since I have a military doctor I have to.call a 800 number to make an appointment Theres no way to call and ask my.doctor.

ugh i hate that!! get a referral to a civilian dr if you can!! I HATED THE MILITARY drs and having to call stupid tricare and never getting answers to my questions !


----------



## MommyV

rosa-i used to watch the bachelor but after brad and Jason and then the guy that picked Vienna Jake I think he was I got so aggravated that I stopped watching that was too bad because I had started watching it from season one

brandy-I love the pumpkin siggy so cute


----------



## EJW147

Rosa im with you, I'm about to watch the bachelor too my hubby makes fun of me lol anyways we have been trying since June of last year, we got pregnant in Sept but lost our bean at 6 weeks. I thinly getting my hormones checked will just make me feel like I'm doing something ya know?


----------



## rosababy

MommyV said:


> rosa-i used to watch the bachelor but after brad and Jason and then the guy that picked Vienna Jake I think he was I got so aggravated that I stopped watching that was too bad because I had started watching it from season one
> 
> brandy-I love the pumpkin siggy so cute

LOL! I know..I just can't stop watching it. I never saw Brad's first season, and my hubby isn't home on Monday nights, so might as well, right?! :shrug:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

rosababy said:


> ejw, 8 dpo!! You're getting pretty close to testing!! When do you think you'll test? Fx for you!! Remind me...how long have you been ttc?
> 
> Ready, 2 mc back to back must be awful. You have a great pma, though. :hugs: I really hope that your uterus is just preparing a nice and warm place for your next sticky bean!
> 
> It's quiet in here tonight...:shrug: I'm getting ready to watch the bachelor and was hoping to have some chatty girls in here! (don't judge...it's my only trashy show i watch!):winkwink:

im watching the bachelor toooooo so dont feel bad lmao!!!!!!! I wanna go on a shopping spree at the mall??? Not fair lol


----------



## rosababy

EJW147 said:


> Rosa im with you, I'm about to watch the bachelor too my hubby makes fun of me lol anyways we have been trying since June of last year, we got pregnant in Sept but lost our bean at 6 weeks. I thinly getting my hormones checked will just make me feel like I'm doing something ya know?

I got my hormones checked a few weeks ago, and I feel a lot better. I felt like you said...like I was doing something to help...moving in the right direction. Everything checked out great! I got that done with my regular doc at my annual. She knows we've been ttc, so she ordered some tests, even though it hasn't been a year yet. We've been trying since June, too. No nothing yet, though, which is why I was excited about the SA. :shrug:


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- That sucks about the SA! I can't believe they did that. How the heck do they know if his little swimmers are okay just by feeling him? Everything sounds great for you guys though besides not knowing about that. It can take the most fertile couple up to a year to conceive so your turn is up! Just hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Kiki. :hugs: I know it takes normal couples up to a year, and I remind myself that daily. :blush: I do believe that God has a great plan for us...maybe this SA today was because we were meant to bd today?! Maybe one of these little :spermy: is our next :baby:? Who knows. Just looking for things that will make me feel hopeful I guess. :shrug:

How are you doing? Your avatar is so nice, so pretty. :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

EJW, my doc scheduled my big blood draw for hormone screening on CD3 of my next cycle (if I have one), so that must be a typical day for doing that... I think you are our next tester, aren't you? How much of a poas addict are you?

Rosa, thanks for your nice thoughts :hugs: I am hoping that our next one is sticky, like full-on, can't possibly pull it apart, stickiest ever little bean! My fear now is being disappointed after two in a row if we don't conceive. But I have lots of time to prepare myself for that I guess... And I'm sorry your SA didn't work out, but hopefully you caught it this time!

Geez, I feel like I ought to be watching the bachelor...seems all the rage tonight


----------



## Kiki0522

I know it's so hard to hear that because I just wish it was easy for people who really want babies. But like you said.. God has a great plan in place for you guys. I like your hopeful way of thinking! I believe everything happens for a reason. 
Thank you! They are apple blossoms and I have read they symbolize fertility. :) I'm doing great actually! My 3 weeks of this awful up and down and drawn out process of my ectopic is finally coming to an end.. I had my hcg levels checked today and they are down to 48! They only dropped from 450 to 395 in a week last time and then from 395 to 48 today! I couldn't believe it. I'm so relieved because I have been stressed out that my only tube would rupture but things are looking up now! :) Thank you for asking!


----------



## ready4baby

Yay, kiki! :dance:


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, glad to hear your hcg levels are dropping so quickly!! :happydance:


----------



## EJW147

I'm afraid I'm not much of a poas addict I have some cheap dollar store tests so maybe ill test early but I hate seeing bfn so I just try and prepare myself for af, last cycle my period was 5 days late too ugh so frustrating that's another reason why I want to get my hormones checked.


----------



## ready4baby

EJW147 said:


> I'm afraid I'm not much of a poas addict I have some cheap dollar store tests so maybe ill test early but I hate seeing bfn so I just try and prepare myself for af, last cycle my period was 5 days late too ugh so frustrating that's another reason why I want to get my hormones checked.

I'm not trying to corrupt you! POAS when you just HAVE to :) But, wait, you temp & AF was five days late? So you know from your temps that your LP was 5 days longer than normal? Did you test that time?


----------



## EJW147

Yea I tested twice both times bfn I Hope my cycle magically goes back to normal this cycle (28 days) I'm taking maca so I Hope that helps but I will admit I haven't been taking it twice a day everyday like I should be, guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## ready4baby

That is so strange! You must have been so confused and frustrated... Well I hope that you learn something about your hormones soon, or much better yet, get a BFP this cycle!


----------



## rosababy

EJW, (are those your initials? My first name starts with an E, too!), AF was 3 days late for me last cycle, too. I always poas before AF was due, but last cycle, I actually waited 14 days. Then, I got excited...and bam. 3 days later, AF shows her nasty, zitty, scowling face. :haha: She's so wicked, isn't she?! Like insult to injury. I know how you feel. Come to think of it, I went in for my annual during my luteal phase, and they took a blood test. I honestly don't think it matters when you have progesterone, estrogen, LH, etc. checked. When I got my results back, the paper had several answers for what was in the "normal" range. Ie: follicular stage = ___, luteal phase = _____ menopausal stage = _____, period (menses) = _____ so I think they'll test you whenever.


----------



## EJW147

Thank you so much back in June they checked my hormones and everything looked good my af has always been on time so last cycle was very frustrating. I just feel like something is off so Hope I can get into my doctors soon. Oh kylar tricare told me I couldn't have an out in town doctor, crappy huh?


----------



## EJW147

Rosa, I'm sorry you had to go through that too you get a little excited and the bam!! Thanks for your input on the testing too I appreciate it! Oh and ejw is my first initial then my husbands and our last names initial lol my name is Erin by the way :)


----------



## rosababy

EJW147 said:


> Thank you so much back in June they checked my hormones and everything looked good my af has always been on time so last cycle was very frustrating. I just feel like something is off so Hope I can get into my doctors soon. Oh kylar tricare told me I couldn't have an out in town doctor, crappy huh?

Well that's good that your hormones checked out good...I'm sure that they're still fine. I wouldn't worry about it too much. And it's GREAT that you have regular cycles. The same exact thing is happening to me. Everything checks out fine, regular cycles, regular bleeding, etc. No bfps. I think we're the "lucky" ones that are totally normal, but take a while to conceive. :shrug: Not that that makes us feel better, but it happens a lot. Keep trying, I guess! Keep doing what we're doing, and eventually one of those little :spermy: will stick! 

Your dh is in the military? What branch? My dh is in the army!


----------



## rosababy

btw, your chart looks awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

EJW147 said:


> Rosa, I'm sorry you had to go through that too you get a little excited and the bam!! Thanks for your input on the testing too I appreciate it! Oh and ejw is my first initial then my husbands and our last names initial lol my name is Erin by the way :)

SHUT UP!!!! My name is Erin, too!!!!! :saywhat: omg and my dh's first initial is j. Weird!:hugs:


----------



## sherylb

I went back to see what Erin aka Rosa's SA experiance was so I know you guys just watched the Bachelor. I just have to share that the hotel they were in in Vegas (The Aria) is where we stayed on our honeymoon. We spent a lot of time in that mall (Crystals) while we were there. The timing is perfect b/c we have been married for 6 months next Monday. 

And I turn 25 Sunday.


----------



## EJW147

What really?! That's crazy awesome lol is his name josh?!?! Haha my hubby is in the navy. I agree I think we are one of those couples that will just take time I'm hopeful it will happen for us one of these cycles though! Just stay positive I Tell myself lol


----------



## sherylb

How is it that you guys talk for pages and pages and then I say something and everyone is gone... :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I watched the Bachelor I can't wait until next Monday night :) woohoo.....

I'm Tricare and I see a fertility specialist about an hour and a half away....all you have to do is go to an off base dr. and ask for a referral to a fertility doctor its quite simple to do :) just call Tricare an change your PCM ;) worked for me....

Biopsy for me is in 2 days OMG I'm NERVOUS! Wednesday at 11 am.....couldn't hurry and come any quicker could it???? 

My AF was also late this past cycle by nearly 3 days! But finally she got me too of course :( seems we were all in wacky cycles!


----------



## annie00

hey everyone sorry i didnt get on much me an dh watched a movie called pandrome are sdomething like that.. it was good.. We are doing SO much better.. i stopped bitching and naggin and he stopped as well.. come to find out he was just stressed out at work.. Anyways we just BD and im suppose to O on wend. But i have Hardly no CM if any.. So far we have been BD every other day since i stopped my period.. So hopefully we concieve.. 

and if i dont then i will go to the fertily specialist and see if everything is working and my appoinment fell like 2 days before O. so im kinda excited. then we will see what happens after that...


----------



## BrandysBabies

It's like a ghost town in here today...........................

My quote for the day, "I think men should have to endure morning sickness."


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- you could think of this as a blessing of sorts. Oh stored up all those spermies for that test so instead of going to waste you pretty much had a batch of super sperm to catch that egg lol. 

Ejw- I'm sorry about your loss. I can understand completely how getting your hormones checked would feel like you are taking a step in the right direction. Even if it's nothing you control, it just feels better knowing something is being looked into. Hopefully they only have great news to give you. 

Kiki- I'm so glad to hear that your hcg is almost gone!! That means you can get back to ttc soon, if you feel you are ready. Hopefully this tragedy brings about something joyful, i.e. a very very very sticky and healthy bean!!

Ejw/Rosa- the cycle before my bfp I was two weeks late and had the best clearblue evap I had ever seen. I was so convinced I was pregnant I even went and had bloods done. Pretty much as soon as the blood results came back af showed, go figure. Then the cycle I get my bfp I'm convinced af is going to show lol. I love how that works. 

Brandy- I agree 20000000000%. They just have no idea....


----------



## rosababy

sherylb said:


> How is it that you guys talk for pages and pages and then I say something and everyone is gone... :(

Oh no! I'm sorry, Sheryl!! Went to bed shortly after my last post. :hugs: We weren't ignoring you!


----------



## ready4baby

I think men should have to experience ALL of the "fun" symptoms, at least for a little bit, brandy... like a pregnancy pill for men 

It is snowing like crazy here; FX that work is canceled tomorrow in new england! Kylar, did you get to your appointment??


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies! Soooo quiet in here! :shhh:

Love- Thank you! I am definitely ready! I am going to get an HSG hopefully at the end of this month to look for any blockages and hopefully unblock it if I do. I don't want a repeat of this! But I am taking the positivity out of this.. That we can concieve and it's a very sticky bean! We just have to get it in the right place. :) 

Ready- I think they need to shut EVERYONE down tomorrow! The snow is crazy out there and that's just todays little storm.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hello :) it was really chatty in here over the past 24 hours. Lol

It's snowing here too.. I think it's looks really pretty this time. 

I've been taking the maca twice daily.. I wondered if anyone had a sore throat while taking this?? Or maybe the onset of something else..? If it is, I hope it happens right before I go to my dr so we can take care of everything at once. Lol 

Brandi- your pumpkin siggy is super cute! Love it :) 

Sheryl- we weren't trying to ignore you. This thread gets really chatty. 

Rosa -I hope all of your appts go smoothly. It's killer just waiting for answers.. Maybe you can go in the room with him for his sa? Lol (I don't even know if that's allowed.) 

Ny- have you figured out where your cycles at. 

Ready- how much snow are you supposed to get for everything to shut down? :) that would be nice- hot chocolate and movies. I think I'm going to give a cup to the mailman when he comes.. 

Ejw & kylar- I hope what Andrea suggested works for you. I really hope that gets easier for you. 

Kiki- I am happy to hear/see lol that you guys are ready to try again :) 

I really wish everyone gets their bfps soon! Until then just remember that it's not this month for a reason.. We'll get it :) 

Oh, Ive had some pinchy feelings, not really noticeable until now, but we dtd today :thumbup: and we gave the preseed a go. Didn't use a lot, but it was nice. :) so maybe if we bd at the right times, we could catch it this month? 

Love- how is your little peach treating you? Can't wait to see the next bump picture :) 

Annie- . . . Do what you thinks right.


----------



## ready4baby

Hi girls, no kidding, let's shut this place down! They're saying close to two feet by the end tomorrow. SNOW DAY! SNOW DAY!

Im a teeny bit excited, although I've told myself not to be, because of even more ewcm last night and now i'm feeling crampy and a little flushed today. I have to wait & see what my temp says tomorrow, but the signs are right for O. FX...


----------



## Kiki0522

Mrs- I actually think my throat was a little dry and sore when I first started Maca but it was mostly just like that in the morning. 

Ready- That is awesome! Fx'd for a higher temp tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ready- that's great! You've probably said above, have you gotten to bd since the ewcm
??


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., I'm on my 2nd week of Maca, no sore throat, but tummy issues. And lack of appetite, which is odd. They did give my dh a cup and said "you know what this is for" :winkwink: like a dumb joke is supposed to make up for the fact that they did nothing for him. My dh did say he was making dumb jokes, and I was like "Like 2 sperm walk into a bar kind of jokes?!" :rofl: Anywho...

Brandy, I just noticed your pumpkin bump! How adorable!! 

Love, last cycle, I was THIS close (*insert fingers held a centimeter apart*) going to get a blood test, but alas, AF came before I got into the doc. Hopefully this cycle will be it! I've had lots of ewcm! :headspin:

Ready, we didn't get any snow today...a little teeny bit of ice, but nothing to write home about. Last week, people had like 9 hour commutes on Wednesday night. There were abandoned cars all over the highways. Like people literally ran out of gas, got out of their car, and left it in the middle of the road. Chaos! :wacko:

Afm, I have great ewcm for the 3rd day in a row, twingy cramps this morning on the right side...no positive opk yet, haven't tested today, though. We dtd yesterday afternoon, so at least we got to use those nice and ready :spermy: that my dh didn't get to test yesterday! :thumbup:


----------



## annie00

hey everyone. how are yall today??
i wish it would snow here in louisiana but yea right that anit gonna happen... The weather is really bad though the wind is gusting up to 35 MPH....

Im cramping on my right side very mild and a white kinda strechy CM.. so im assummin im gonna Ovulate tom...
Do i need to dtd today are wait till tom... we did it last night...


----------



## rosababy

Annie, probably give your :spermy: a day to build up again and try tomorrow. That's what I would do.


----------



## ready4baby

Tee-hee, have we bd? We were kinda ridiculous this weekend :blush: Weren't even thinking of baby making, but yeah there was a lot and again last night. My body plays tricks on me, so I just have to be patient to see if this was really it...

Mrs, where are your pinchy feelings? Do you do OPKs?


----------



## annie00

WOW rosa that is crazy... Y were the running outta gas? from sitting in traffic to long?


----------



## rosababy

annie00 said:


> WOW rosa that is crazy... Y were the running outta gas? from sitting in traffic to long?

I guess! They were in the car for 9 hours. I know my car can only go for about 6 hours before I need to fill it up, so I dunno. Can you IMAGINE being in the car for that long without eating, going to the bathroom...?! SUCKS!:nope:


----------



## annie00

Thank u rosa and my lower back on my right side just starting hurting as well... lol.. Its like i dont wanna give it a break i wanna keep BD and do it right... LMAO... anyways... i dont want him to do it tonight and then tom be like no so im gonna try and wait it out till tom... till i see EWCM and then get bonking.. lol


----------



## annie00

yea i no i dont know what i would do .. i think i would leave my car there as well... unless i could call some one like dh to feel it up with some more gas.. that is crazyyy...


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, where do you live? That's an insane commute. I'm used to driving in snow & crap but I'm afraid of other people hitting ME  Hopefully it won't be like that tonight, and rumor is that work will be closed tomorrow. Headed out there in a bit... you be careful, kiki, on your way home!


----------



## annie00

i have never drove in snow before... I stayed in snow and played in it but it doesnt snow over here... i really wish it would bc its so much fun :)


----------



## rosababy

Ready, Northern Virginia (outside of DC). The traffic is always outrageous here, but especially when we have snow. This time, it was because it started at 3:00 and came FAST. It was rain, then 15 minutes later, hail and sleet, 20 minutes later, heavy snow. People just don't know how to drive in it here. I"m from northern Illinois, so I'm not concerned with a little snow, but I am here, because it's the other people who scare me.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

annie00 said:


> yea i no i dont know what i would do .. i think i would leave my car there as well... unless i could call some one like dh to feel it up with some more gas.. that is crazyyy...

Lol that's why there were Sitting there for 9 hours.. Nobody was moving fast enough to get to a gas station in time 

Ready- good :thumbump: this is going to be your lucky cycle!!

Hopefully this maca works. At least to regulate my cycles a little better

Edit: 

I have a cramp in my left ovary area, went to the bathroom and more spotting? Omgosh?


----------



## sherylb

We have had such crazy wind this today that it has already taken out 2 16' parts of our fence in our backyard. It's only supposed to get worse for the rest of the week so I am not looking forward to checking every day to see how much worse it has gotten.

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/B0851F1FBB.jpg

https://photos.bravenet.com/212/756/377/3/51BF5E6878.jpg


----------



## annie00

shelby we are stayin in Galveston right now and the wind over here is SOOO BAD I no how u feel


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, it's starting to feel real! Agh! I just made my first OB appt! Next Monday at 1pm! I didnt realize they would want to see me so early. I know I am considered high risk due to my diabetes and weight, but wow 5wks!


----------



## annie00

brandi i hope everything goes good for u


----------



## nypage1981

hello ladies-

Think its funny you all are having such weather issues- we are pretty mild here. Snowed a bunch yesterday and is so cold today, but nothing neat.
I worked overnight last night, was off at 7 am, went to bed about 10 am and could NOT sleep. I hafta work at 530-930 tonihgt so im exhausted. AND they asked me to work 4-1230 tonight instead. I so ignored that voice mail. no thanks. 
Brandy- sucks you have sickness so early....didnt know our bodies did that! 

Sheryl- thats horrible! You dont have dogs, do you? 


MRS- all this spotting is abnormal for you? Maybe the maca? But you've only just started, havent you? My maca is giving me tummy aches and im taking 1000mg a day. With food. I have always had tummy aches though so wonder if this product will not work for me? Im hoping it gets better....

So far- STILLLLLL waiting for AF to show. I feel like a fricken freak over here. Think i've watched everyone go through their entire cycle while ive waited:( Im only CD 32 but still, thats a reeeeeeaaaaaaaalllly long cycle when you didnt ever catch the ovulation surge so probably didnt ovulate. Have had cramps for days, but no AF yet. GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi- yay! Soon.. But, very exciting! will they do a sonogram? 

Sherl- the wind did that? Oh my! Here there's been so much snow then it melts, everything gets soggy then snows etc, I'm worried about water damage. 

I see that you and dh are newlyweds :) how exciting. How long exactly can you be newlyweds? If it's 3 years like jessica simpson and nick lachey, then I think we're past that stage. We were together for a while before though. It's difficult sometimes, but I'd definitely take married home life vs.. Single Party life..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny- maybe your body is still pending ovulation.. It may br out if the norm for you but that happened to me on well several occasions apparently.. Before we(I) realized that ntnp wasn't goin to work unless I didn't mind going 8+ years of it, i had a 60 something day cycle. I wasn't paying any attention to my cycle until after my next cycle that was 28 days.. Weird, but that's when I joined bnb, and started learning how to chart and stuff.


----------



## BrandysBabies

She didnt say, but I hope to at least have one scheduled at the appt! My head hurt so bad right now, I am having trouble typing. I have given up caffine, ciggarettes, and sugar all in one day. My family doesnt like me very much at the moment. Tylonol is okay, right?


----------



## sherylb

No dogs. Just 2 indoor cats. Very very glad we don't have a dog now that you bring it up. I had considered it.


----------



## sherylb

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Brandi- yay! Soon.. But, very exciting! will they do a sonogram?
> 
> Sheryl- the wind did that? Oh my! Here there's been so much snow then it melts, everything gets soggy then snows etc, I'm worried about water damage.
> 
> I see that you and dh are newlyweds :) how exciting. How long exactly can you be newlyweds? If it's 3 years like jessica simpson and nick lachey, then I think we're past that stage. We were together for a while before though. It's difficult sometimes, but I'd definitely take married home life vs.. Single Party life..

It doesn't really snow in South Texas very often. I have seen snow here once in my life in 2004. It's also in the 50s today so I don't think snow will be a problem today though we may get a little later in the week.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I thought Tylenol was ok.. It was the Ibuprofen to stay away from. ? I'm pretty sure baby Tylenol right? 

the symptoms are exciting even though their dreadful. Helps ease the fears by knowing the pregnancy is progressing ;) 

Cold days are my favorite to make chili. I already have a pot on to Simmer all day :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny- the spotting is very abnormal.. I've never had this before, in hoping everything is ok!


----------



## sherylb

I read on a thread that people were given Tylenol PM. I think a nurse posted that.


----------



## nypage1981

Mrs- that would suck that all the sudden my cycles got that long!! Sheesh. I am more crampy for AF though ....this sucks. How did u make your cycle shorter? 

Sheryl- thats good else they'd run away!


----------



## nypage1981

Tylenol is ok during pregnancy.


----------



## EJW147

Ladies, the weather is crazy here in Chicago glad I made it home today I'm from Texas this is my first winter in Chicago, SCARY driving in it!!!! lol now that I'm off tomorrow I Hope we get that 2 feet they are talking about. Anyways Hope everyone is doing great!!! Brandy- how exciting that you have an appointment so soon


----------



## ready4baby

EJW, Chicago looks crazy right now! We're shooting for 20" or something; it was coming down hard today and we haven't gotten the Chicago storm yet. Good news though: my work canceled tomorrow! :dance:


----------



## EJW147

Ready- it is crazy the wind is making it so much worse! Mine and hubbys work are closed tomorrow too, yay for a snow day together :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny- it just happened.. It was the first month I even noticed good ewcm.. I've had it before but it wasn't as stretchy..


----------



## ready4baby

EJW, That's sweet--enjoy it! We are doing the same here :)

Mrs, wait what just happened? Your short cycle? I'm sorry you're still spotting. I have not had that before. But, left ovary pain could be ovulation gearing up or trying to. Isn't spotting possible during ovulation? It would be early for you but :shrug:


----------



## rosababy

My family lives in Chicago, so they've got 2 weeks to get rid of this snow because I'm flying in to meet my new nephew! :baby: The difference is Chicago knows how to handle a lot of snow. They'll be fine in a day or two. :winkwink: We get 1 inch of snow out in DC, and the town shuts down for 4 days. :nope:


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., you could totally be having ovulation pains and spotting!! Are you opking? (Dont' you love how I made that a verb?! :haha:)

You started Maca right? It's bringing a BUNCH of ewcm for me! Party on! :headspin:


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh good Ready you are home! Haha. I just wrote to you and came on here to see if you got home okay. It's getting crazy out there. It's just going to be worse tomorrow! This snow is insane. Between today and tomorrow, they are saying over 20 inches. Yikes! 

How's everyone doing?? I'm just sitting here still waiting. :) At least we are getting close!


----------



## Kiki0522

Just looked back a little bit.. 

Mrs- Don't worry too much about the spotting. Our bodies do crazy things. Have you started anything different this cycle? Have your cycles always been long? 

Ready- Yay for work being canceled! I hope I don't have to go in!! 

Hi Rosa, EJW & Ny! :hi:


----------



## ready4baby

Yes yes, I'm home--glad you made it safely! No work tomorrow! Everyone grab your hunny and "keep him warm"


----------



## rosababy

Ready, nice! "keep him warm" LOL! I see you're CD15, 2 days ewcm but no opk. Me, too. I'm CD12, 3 days of ewcm and still no positive opk. The earliest I've ever o'ed was CD15, which came as a surprise. It's been CD17 for a few cycles (including last cycle), CD19 and CD21 before (that cycle sucked). So the fact that I had ewcm on CD10 was exciting! I'm hoping I get that positive opk in a day or two. :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

Hi, Kiki!! :hi: I like how we're all excited when we see each other online. :friends: So now that everyone is talking about snow and snow days, I kinda want some more. :blush: We had Wednesday, Thursday, Friday off for snow AND yesterday was a "work from home day" which of course meant I was working on updating my BnB posts. :blush: Today was another work day...and yet I'm getting greedy and want more snow days. :haha: Oh well. I guess I have to go back sometime, right?! :wacko:


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, good luck! Do you get any other signs of O like cramping? My cycles are nuts and I've O'd anywhere from cd14 to 37. The only way I can cope is to try to bd on days where I see ewcm and try not to worry too much about it. Last cycle I completely gave up on O'ing and was just ready to start a new cycle but I got a bfp. This cycle--who knows! I hope you get your positive OPK soon!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I wouldn't think I'm close to o, unless maca is a magic pill and worked it's powers instantly. I've been taking it for 4 days now. Hmm I'm not sure what to think.. I'm cd 11 now, and I af ended cd 5. Should I do an opk tonight? Or wait till morning? 

Ladies that's crazy about the 20 inches of snow expected.we're predicted a ft. Our store is closed today, but tomorrow will be open, for how long I'm not sure.. So they days off and keeping hubby's warm especially for those close to o. :) but crazy still that they expect everyone to be at work the following day when there's still bad driving conditions.. Hmph


----------



## annie00

im so bored.. whats new?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Holy craperoni! I think you ladies were right! 

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/2aee39a4.jpg

The start of a positive opk?


----------



## ready4baby

It could be starting! :) Have you done a lot of OPKs? Is that the type of line you get leading up to O? Exciting!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

This is the first opk I've taken in a year or so, from memory I think so.. But idk.. It's not positive because it's not as dark as the control line? If this is o which is unbelievable, (thank you guys for telling meto test, then usig preseed today was a great idea. 

I'm a little embarrassed. Dh just walked in on me taking pictures of the test. :blush:


----------



## ready4baby

Yah I generally try to hide that crazy stuff from DH too  Well, it's not crazy to US, only to THEM. But yes that is not a positive OPK but it could be the start of one. I think some girls get no line at all & then POP a positive, and some sort of ramp up to it. Any cm or anything? You should test again tomorrow! Where are your ICs? I have tons of those since they're so cheap. Happy for you, but test again!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

The only cm I'm having is light spotting every now and then, It loos like it has cm with it but idk. 

I remember when using the opk for that month it wasn't - no line then suddenly a line at o. They were gradual.. I'll test again tomorrow. :) this is exciting!


----------



## annie00

hey mrs.. im just wondering... i have kind of white stretchy cm but not alot.. my lower right back aches and i have mild cramping on my right side aswell... we BD just now we have dtd on the 27 29 31 and the 1st today? is this ovulation


----------



## rosababy

Annie, it could be O. Every woman feels different things, and some don't feel anything at O.

Mrs., I fade into positive opks, too. This definitely looks like it could be the makings of a +opk!! I suggest taking several tests today, like 3. I've missed the surge before because I was still only testing once a day. However, looks like it'll be today or tomorrow anyway...I've "geared up" to O once, didn't, and got a positive opk like 5 days after that, just fyi. If I had not been temping, I would have assumed I o'ed and had a really late period. :wacko: Yay for positive opks!!! :happydance:


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- It's great that you are ready to try again, we can't wait to have you back here with us! What a friend of mine told me when I spoke to her about my miscarriage was maybe it was for the best. Perhaps there was something that would have been wrong with little bean and losing it was a way of protecting it from suffering? I would very much like to believe that my loss, and yours as well, happened for a reason and that reason is to provide you with a very sticky and very healthy bean this time around. 

Mrs- my little peach is doing well, at least I think so. Won't know 100% until tomorrow late afternoon. My nuchal scan is at 5:30pm and I'm both excited and terrified. Part of me keeps worrying that they are going to tell me my little button didn't make it, but I'm trying to stay positive. It's just typical worry. I promise I'll take a bump picture for you sometime today as I am literally snowed into my apartment lol. 

ready- WOOOOT!! Sounds like ov is right around the corner. Fingers are tightly crossed that the two angels you've had so close together are going to give you the stickiest bean ever this cycle. They do say you are more fertile after a loss, so I pray that this is the silver lining on a dark cloud for you! It's absolutely wonderful that you and dh were bd'ing so much without thinking of baby making. That's kind of how it worked for me. Of course in the back of my mind I was hoping all the extra bd would help, but I was just more into enjoying my oh (a lot of him lol). It almost felt like we were a new couple again. 

Rosa- I'm hoping you have the same luck I did, one lousy deceiving cycle followed by a lovely almost can't believe it's real bfp! I told you him not taking that test was a good thing. You've probably got a super sperm army in there tracking thatIt egg as we speak lol. That egg has no chance of escaping. Perhaps this is what it takes to finally get your bfp, a doctor who brushes you off as being a young and healthy couple who don't need a SA?

Brandy- I know how you feel, it just doesn't seem real until after that first appointment. To be honest it didn't feel real even after my first scan. lol sometimes it STILL doesn't feel real. I'm not sure I'm going to fully believe it until I'm holding that little button in my arms. The benefit of you being high risk (fingers crossed there never is any real danger) is you'll get more chances to see your little bean. If you're doctor is anything like mine, you'll have a scan around 6/7 weeks. I was so pleased to hear my doctor does routine scans that early to confirm dates and placement of the baby. I'm so excited for you!!! Tylenol is definitely okay to take. My midwife gave me a lovely list I am pm to you with symptoms and the meds you can take for them. Acetaminaphin is what is in Tylenol and it's safe. It's the asprins and ibuprofens you want to stay away from.

nypage- I'm so sorry your cycle is being so out of whack. I really hope the maca helps you the way it helped kiki and you start having a more regulated cycle so that you can get your bfp.I'm keeping my eye on you, I have a feeling you'll be getting yours soon. I know how you feel about the tummy aches, I've had them my entire life. It's more intestinal pain than it is stomach pains. Certain things just don't seem to digest well for me, and of course it's foods I love. I'm really sensitive to larger quntities of dairy but not quite lactose intolerant, which is a real bummer considering all I crave are milkshakes and chocolate milk... 

EJW- you don't live all that far from me, how is the weather treating you? Yesterday was a nightmare on my way home from work. Complete whiteout conditions and the roads were a mess. Most of the stores in my area were closing due to the weather, expect for mine of course. I endedup calling off work today, and I know they weren't happy with that, but I am literally snowed into my apartment. Snow is past the knee and the cars in the lot are completely covered. there is snow 3/4 the way up the storage shed and you can barely see two of the SUV's the snow is so high. I wasn't going to risk it, and I am certainly not comfortable driving in this weather. Apparently there was thunder and lightning last night... in a blizzard. Talk about bizzar. 

Rosa- I wouldn't worry too much about the snow for your visit. All of this should be cleared up by tomorrow. It is just coming down so much so fast that is causing the problem. So hopefully the weather doesn't kick back up before you come to meet your new nephew. 

Mrs- that test looks wonderful!! Looks to me like ov is just about there. This is so exciting! Is dh going to be more proactive this month with the baby making?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love- yea I hope this is it. He has been a bit more "active" these pastfew days.. So we'll See how it goes. Men are weird.. They say onething and do another. Lol 

Girls- idk what it's like to carry a baby that far but I can imagine the worry of not fully knowing what's going on.blast night when I took the opk I imagined it was an hpt so I could feel what two lines are like. Lol 

Ny- we need your cycle to give some signal of where you're at in it. Oh and the once cycle I said was 28 days.. Apparently my body said SUPRISE that cycle.. Not sure. It was nce though first time I noticed ewcm. I really hope to see your body start doing something.. Long cycles suck


----------



## nypage1981

MRS- is he taking Maca? Thats gunna make him hooorny:) Mines on it...we've been bickering though so we are not horny right now. haha. Long cycles DO suck! Im so lost! Thank goodness ive got internet cheapy HPT strips...just keep peein on them. Usually though, the negative one will put me at ease, and AF shows. So this is PISSING me off...i dont even have cramps anymore....WTF. Hello bloody witch...you in there??? 

Your OPK may be leading to Ovulation already! yay!! Mine on one of my IC brands fades in/ out....but on the other IC's it is stark white, then there. So depends on the sensitivity maybe? 

Love- i cant wait to hear news on your scan. WOooo hoooo! It will be perfect! You've seen the heartbeat- your odds of anything bad have gone down drastically so relax chica! We wanna see new pics:) Im also praying this maca helps my cycle....but yes, its giving me major IBS! Oh, bother. If it gives me a normal cycle though, I guess i'll handle the poopsies. Hope that regulates too though!:haha:

Kylar- did you make it to your appointment in the weather? ???

I think its hilarious everyone having these snow days! We no longer have a deck, its now just a mountain.....taller than our grill that stayed out there this year...which is a large grill. Its like - 8 today.....our snow wont ever melt....and how many snow/cold days have we had??? ZERO!! I need a different job other than at a hospital. I never get snow days! 

Oh....and apparently the groundhog is predicting early spring. But I personally think thats our way of coping with the winter! 

Annie- you should temp or do OPKS to know more about ovulation. Yes, that sounds like ovulation but I personally dont always feel it or even ever get EWCM so wouldnt be able to go off of just symptoms.....

ROsa, Kiki, Brandy, Hopeful, EJ, Ready, Swepa, :hugs:....and if i've forgotten anyone....i sooooo sorry and heres a :hugs: for you too!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey girls, i havent read everything and caught up , sorry. Im not feeling well, i have a sore throat and cough :( No, the weather was too bad so they had to reschedule my scan :( really bummed, but now it is on Friday, so only 2 more days! Plus Ive had the last 2 days off b/c of the wicked awful weather, so that is niiiiice! =)


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, good that its only rescheduled a couple days out...not so bad! Go get some rest, I remember getting really really sick my first trimester with my daughter and that sucked cuz i couldnt take anything and was mis-er-ab-le!


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies.. well i have ALOT clear slimmy CM but i think its sperm.. so im gonna go try and find how to tell the differenece... most of it came out last night when i got up to potty.. dunno ... if i am O today since i dtd last night do i need to keep doing it?


----------



## nypage1981

If you want!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Yes i think im getting over the sickness stuff though, although i do get nauesous from time to time, i havent thrown up in weeks! Now ive just got some cold passed from the lovely children in my daycare!! Plus I keep getting headaches, ugh!


----------



## annie00

lol.. haha i meant will it increase my odds are not.... i feel really sure this month.. bc we dtd every other day and im on metforphin and i no last month i o. so im excited


----------



## nypage1981

If you O today, yes i'd DTD today- cant really hurt.


----------



## annie00

im not sure if i did r not.. i have O pain but not sure if this is ewcm are sperm from last night..... i need to research it...


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies!

Love- Thank you so much for being my bump buddy! I cant wait to find out that everything is okay with you tomorrow!

Kylar- Sorry you are feeling bad. But how awesome is it that you have days off! I cant wait for your scan on Friday!

Mrs.!! Yea for Ovulating!! You are gonna catch it this month, I just know it!!

I want snow!!!!!!! It's like 75 degrees here today! :( 

AFM- I cant get enough sleep. I just woke up and it is 12:30pm! My boobs hurt something fierce, and if my tummy gets empty I get nauseous. But other than that I am great! Lol!


----------



## annie00

hey brandi imm gladd ur feeling good.. its 24 degrees here and im in galvestion tx.. omg.. and im bout to go walk a mile in it... wow


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- woot for your dh being more actve the past few days. Now if he can keep it up for the next couple days (his drive not his ahem lol) you should definitely catch that egg!! You know, I think that may be part of the reason I stopped taking opks. Seeing two lines makes you feel so amazing and then getting only one line when it really mattered was the worst. I've got my fingers tightly crossed that those two likes stay when it's an hpt instead! 

Nypage- I know that everything will be fine tomorrow, but I still can't help but worry of course. I promise to post pictures as soon as I get them. Ibs is definitely no picknick. Hopefully it'll only last a short while until your body gets used to it. I know my prenatals messed with my stomach for several days until my body got used to it. So the groundhog predicted an early spring... And by early spring did he mean 20" on snow? 

Kylar- I'm sorry your scan bad to be rescheduled, but at least it's only a couple more days off. I would much rather see your scan get moved than see you risk get stranded in the cold. It's great that your sickness is starting to subside, so is mine. The headaches are the worst though. Sometimes they get so bad that they make me nauseous. It seems to be the season for getting sick, trading in one thing for another. 

Brandy- I still have the urge to sleep constantly. At least you can combat sickness with food, better than just feeling sick and not being able to eat. Glad to hear you are doing well otherwise, hope it coninues to run smoothly for you and your little bumpkin!


----------



## annie00

wow i just walked 1 mile in 19 mins and only burned 139 with a average speed of 3.3 mph... i thought for sure i would have burned more calories than that.. hmm.. guess i need to run.. lol


----------



## EJW147

Love- I liked the snow last night and today I hate it because me and my hubby have been outside all morning shoveling it! Some spots are about 5 feet! Thank goodness one of out neighbors came over with a snowblower! lol 

Hope everyone is having a good day! :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love- lol.. I don't think in going to have many problems this time around. I always try to catch him when he's full, tired, or sleeping.. My directive this time is to not initiate or ask, and voilà! 

I'm a more emotional-prone type of person, so I can understand when I'm too touchy and needy makes him feel well however he was feeling. So far we've done it every other day, so if we keep it up then timing won't be the biggest concern this cycle. 

Still taking maca twice daily. I'm still blown away, if ths is ovulation, that it worked do fast!! :happydance:

I took an opk this morning, looked the same in going to take another one soon and see if it's darker. Then one more this evening. I hope they get darker! Please please be o!! 

Ready- have you detected o for sure yet? It's going to be great if you can catch it on the first time back ttc!


----------



## rosababy

Hey, ladies. Just in for a quick hello...be back later to catch up.

Mrs., I'm kind of in the same position as you...LOADS of very fertile ewcm but no +opk. :shrug: Not even close. A very faint line, but not close enough to test again today. I never get this much cm, so I'm thinking it's Maca working it's magic. :happydance: However, I really expected to see a +opk today. We're bd'ing just in case...I'm trusting my body. It's watery, thin, VERY stretchy, and loads of it. Definitely not semen, because we havne't done it in two days. I hope this cm will hold on to the good :spermy: until the time is right!


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- Sounds like you have the perfect plan, let him think it's his idea lol. Not like he has any clue you aren't initiating on purpose. Seems like maca is really doing the trick!! There really needs to be a ttc newsletter of all the miracle things out there that just seem to work yet we've never really heard of. 

Rosa- Your cm sounds wonderful! And that sounds a little weird... lol. If you bd tonight and then maybe tomorrow or the day after (both if you're up for it) you should definitely be able to catch it, especially since your cm sounds perfect for baby making. Fingers crossed that this is it!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rosa- your cm sounds great! Mine isn't like that yet.
Yest is the first day you noticed ewcm? So that should mean you still have time.. Especially since you haven't had +opk yet. :) 

Love- thank you! The clerk at gnc let me look through their medical book and there are several several things to try for men and women :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well the line is still there still not dark. I think ill wait and test again in the morning


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Rosa- your cm sounds great! Mine isn't like that yet.
> Yest is the first day you noticed ewcm? So that should mean you still have time.. Especially since you haven't had +opk yet. :)
> 
> Love- thank you! The clerk at gnc let me look through their medical book and there are several several things to try for men and women :)

I had originally thought this was my 4th day of ewcm, but comparing today's to 4 days ago, that definitely was not ewcm. Jan 30 was more dry, and I guess I'm labeling it as sticky. So, if it's only day 2 of ewcm, I guess I still have time. I really don't know why I'm over-thinking this so much...not like it really matters. We're :sex: it tonight either way! :winkwink:


----------



## Kiki0522

Mrs- I hope that is the start of your positive! That is so exciting! Fx'd it gets darker!!

Love- Thank you very much for your kind words. :) The bean was really sticking in there very tightly, just in the wrong place. I'm hoping to get my HSG very soon so we can unblock the tube if there is any blockages. So hopefully that does it's job because I have a good feeling the next one will be very sticky! 

Kylar- I hope you feel better soon hun! 

Rosa- Yay for Maca working its magic! And that's great to listen to your body! Can't always trust the opks! Go get busy! 

The snow stopped for a bit and is falling again! Oh goodness when will it ever end? I feel like it's been snowing for a week and it's only been 2 days! The snow banks look like snowy mountains! While I was driving down the street home tonight, I was laughing at all the mailboxes sitting on top of the snow! People have to dig them out. I'm feeling better today! No more cramps or aches which is fantastic! I bet my levels will be at zero on Monday! Fx'd! :)

Hello Brandy, Ny, Ready, EJW! :hi:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi kiki!
Mrs- they say the surge is best detected later in the day than the morning....idk if this true, just make sure you are testing after noon and maybe evening too so you dont miss it!


----------



## loveinbinary

kiki- I've never had an ectopic, but I've had a loss and I know how painful it is. It's really a shame that with all the advancements in technology that we can't just transplant an ectopic pregnancy to the uterus where it belongs instead of having to remove it completely. Hopefully when you go for your HSG you tube will be nice and clear and ready for the next little egg that is going to become your sticky bean. I am just so happy you didn't lose that tube.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh ok, better test tonight then. Back at work for the night. I wouldn't mind a slow night, just another boring day. Dh and I napped on the couch off and on for a few hours, it felt so nice to just lay there with him and relax all day. 

I'm really looking forward to the beginning of march, dh accepted a new position, so he'll switch to 1st shift for 2 weeks for training ! It'll be the first time in over 2 years we've gotten 2 full weeks of a normal schedule. Super excited. 

Cd check. 

Cd 12- sticky clear cm, semi-watery. Really boring at the moment. Maybe I'll o in 2 days or so?! Fingers crossed: tightly.


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- I know!! That is exactly what I was saying when this happened. I so wish they could have transplanted it where it should have been! You would think they could! I am hoping for a clear tube or at least for the HSG to help unblock it. I have heard that happens. My mother tried for 2 years to conceive me, she had an HSG, and fell pregnant with me the next cycle. So it keeps me optimistic that those HSGs do something! I was thinking.. My tube cannot be completely blocked if the sperm met the egg to fertilize right? Or am I just having wishful thinking? And thank you.. That is what I was MOST stressed about with only have one tube. Thank goodness!


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- Maybe we, the ladies of bnb could be the first to discover how to successfully perform such a transplant lol. I would imagine your tube would be fine if you were able to conceive in the first place, but perhaps they are worried that the ectopic may have caused additional blockage?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls had my biopsy today not feeling so hot an doubt I'll be on much this week or two coming up just feel pretty down about the whole TTC thing....XOXOXOXOX keep your heads up :) your all beautiful ladies and I can't wait to see you all preggers ;) soon!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you Andrea! When will you get any kind of results from the biopsy? I hope you get feeling better hun!


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- I love that idea! haha let's get on that! :) I do have endometriosis so I'm proned to extra scar tissue anyway but I do believe it couldn't have been completely blocked. It's possible it's more blocked now though. I had an injection to dissolve the pregnancy and they said my body would reabsorb the rest of the tissue so hopefully it did that and I don't have much left! 

Andrea- I'm sorry you aren't feeling too good. Did the biopsy go okay?


----------



## annie00

hey ladies.. accordin to my fertily friend website im due to Ovulate today and i am kinda wet kinda dry down there.. like i have a white kinda sticky but it stretches but not much.... and on top of that my lower back hurts and i have mild cramping... so im assumin i already O if i did i didnt even see any EWCM.. any advice would help out alot


----------



## AndreaFlorida

It went well just very painful an still hurting a bit :( other than that trying to keep my feet up as Im bleeding pretty good on my O day it kinda sucks but we BD an cleaned up before we went to the doctor office hopefully she didn't see surprise goo in there LMFAO....but I cleaned up really well so maybe some spermies went up the tubes before she went to digging in my uterus 5 hours later LOL :)

update----9:30 here at night an bleeding has almost completely gone away just brown spots here an there :) YAY! And Dr. said I can bd when its completely gone :) woot woot she said should be by tomorrow :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm sorry your in pain Andrea, that's never good. And I think drs can see that just don't say anything Lol.. I thinks there a big Difference in appearance between cm and spermys.. But if you cleans duo really good it should be fine.. It gets up by cervix so sometimes it's up there for a while


----------



## annie00

hey ladies.. andrea im glad u get to dtd tom.. thats good.. 

afm-im really bummed out today!!! last month at this time i was ovulating with ewcm and today just scanty white cm.. i dont knmow what to think anymore ladies...


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi love- how's your peach doing? Brandi :) how bout ur little pumpkin ;)


----------



## annie00

i was just wondering if i had a period for 8 days if that would effect my ovulation day? i googled it didnt really come up with anything. and plus i trust yall :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- I'm so sorry you had to go through that, it sounds absolutely terrible. Fingers crossed that your body took care of things naturally and your tube is still in good shape, or at least that the HSG cleans it out and makes it a super tube for that next sticky bean. 

Mrs- My little peach is cold, well at least my tummy is. I had to help OH dig my car out of the snow. After it was unburied we had a hell of a time getting it out of my parking spot. I swear living in an apartment building during a blizzard is a b and a half to get out of once the snow stops. I already called and said I was going to be late to work, my manager didn't sound too thrilled. I took pictures in case he doesn't believe me. Though I swear if he tries to argue me on the matter I'm going to just walk out for the day. They generally treat me like crap when I'm the one who works the hardest and I'm rather sick of it. Anyways, rant over. I'm still a little nervous about my scan today though more excited than anything. 5:30 seems like such a long time from now. 

Annie- I'm sorry to say this, but we can't offer you any answers. Without temping or using opks it's really hard to pinpoint when ovulation is, more so because it isn't our body. Every woman is different and the signs and symptoms leading up to ov aren't necessarily the same for everyone. Those ov calculators are just a general guide and not meant to be taken for fact. They are basing it off the average woman's 28 day cycle and putting ov around 14 days after af, which hardly is the case for most women. Some women get abundant cm around ov, some barely get anything more than usual, so there is really no way for us to tell you if you are ov'ing now or not. The only way you'll know is if you start temping and using opks. The best we can do is tell you what happens to our bodies, but we are in no way experts on any of this.


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning girls...I have lots to catch up on! I was BUSY working from home yesterday and watching the snow come down :) Love, is your scan today? Yay!

Mrs, I think you asked about O...I'm still waiting here. I didn't get a temp rise after my ewcm and promising OPK. My OPKs got more faint and I stopped testing. But then yesterday, I had this literal WAVE of hormones. I went from happy to cranky/ teary/ PMSy and it stuck around for a few hours. It was unusual enough that I did another OPK. It has gotten dark again, similar to that last pic I posted but a little darker. Do any of you guys get crabby when you O? This would be a first for me. My body is so hard to interpret. I'm annoyed, though, because after excessive bding for 4 days, we didn't last night or this morning after this dark OPK. Blagh. If this was really it, I'm going to be pissed! :)

Andrea, I'm sorry about your biopsy. That must have really hurt. :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Annie, if you arent having fertile cm why dont you try preseed? I swear that helped me get my BFP!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck getting out in the snow love, im going to have to do the same tomorrow, for my scan!! im soooo pumped! Today is my Kylar's 2nd Birthday! Gosh I love him soooooo much! I can't believe how fast they grow!!!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Hey ladies. I have read this morning's posts, but still not completely caught up.

Kiki, my sil has a blocked tube and had a baby just fine. I'm sure you'll be fine. People with that conceive all the time. It took her 8 months, but the baby is healthy and very cute! (On a side note, I have NO blocked tube and am on my 9th cycle, but whatever.):winkwink:

Mrs., I'm also not getting a +opk, but still have lots of ewcm. Wouldn't that be fun if we O'ed on the exact same day?! FX for us!

Annie, the only way you can tell if you o'ed for sure is temping. Going off of ewcm and cramps isn't always reliable. Keep bd'ing if you're not sure.:shrug:

Andrea, I hope you feel better soon! When do you get results? :hugs:

Ready, that's weird that you haven't gotten your temp spike yet. I'll be it's coming soon,though. Keep bd'ing, even though I'm sure you're ready for a break!:wacko: I don't usually get cranky, but as you know, it's different for everyone...

afm, no +opk either. If I don't get one today, I'm not sure if I should bd. We did last night but if this massive amount of ewcm is going to continue for a few days, I'd like to give the :spermy: a chance to rest and regroup. :haha: So we'll see what this afternoon's opk looks like. :shrug: No snow here in DC, but I really can't complain after 3 snow days last week. :blush:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ready- If you haven't hd a temp rise yet, I bet today's the day! I don't get irritated during o, when I'm o'ing I feel bloated and yucky but surprisingly really in the mood. But don't feel like it usually bc I feel so icky. 

I think your chances are still great even if you don't get any more bd'ing in. You bd'd during your mist fertile cm, so hopefully those awimmers were where they needed to be, if/when ur little eggy arrives :)

Love- that's a drag. My car got stuck the other day and ittook three guys to pull me out. Yikes. Can you feel ur little one yet? I'm really curious to know what it feels like to have a baby move around inside me. 

Back at work this morning. I've been kind of blah and boring the past few days.. Looking for a refreshing day. Maybe since I've still not o'd I might see if dh wants to go out for Mexican. $1 margaritas today :) one or 3 wouldn't hurt me at this point. Lol


----------



## rosababy

Mrs. $1 margaritas?! Sign me up!! :haha:

Ready, I agree with Mrs., sounds like you have plenty of :spermy: in there with excellent ewcm to protect it for a few days. If you want to take tonight off, it's probably safe. Can you bd in the morning? Maybe tomorrow morning? I'm dead to the world, so that wouldn't work for me, but I've heard some people actually LIKE mornings. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rosa- yes that would be awesome! Testing buddy! I haven't had distinctive ewcm yet.. A little watery, and somewhat stretchy.. Barely though. 

Def should catch up on posts. I got a good huckle when I logged on yest morning and caught up lol 

I get off work at 5:30 and dh leaves fr work at 10:30pm. I'm wondering if it's crucial to bd today or try in the morning. My line was slightly darker this morning.. I forgot to look at it again this mornig before I left but it's getting there.. So I dont predict o to happen within the next 24-48 hrs right? I guess you never know though. Urgh.. My temp took a little dip today.. Normally it bounces between 96.8 and 97.1 pre-o 96.7 this morning.. Not dramatic dip.. But we'll see if it shoots up in 2 days or so


----------



## ready4baby

Ha! Thanks girls :hugs: that makes me feel a little better. We actually DID bd this morning (I love it weekend mornings btw, but during the week I feel like I'm late for work!), but apparantly DH is a little worn out too cause he didn't finish... I was kinda bummed about that because the timing would have been great. Probably will tonight & we'll see. And of course my body may still be tricking me on the whole O thing, the bugger.

Oh and Mrs, DEFINITELY bloated during O. I hate that; I went up 2 full pounds literally overnight and have stayed there for a couple of days. Ugh! WOOT on your temp dip and slightly darker opk. I hope O is just a couple of days away. Tonight or in the morning would probably be good, and then again a day or two later. Seems like your hubby is "up" for more lately, so use it to your advantage!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol ok :) I need a chipper me up day today. I've felt so blah that even my posts are kind of boring. I think I could use a me day.. Haven't had one of those in a while.. But if I did, I'd still want dh to come so we can have fun together. Lol so not much of a me day.. More like a date. Yep can use one of those too.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thanks ready- I leave him alone more. Normally I'm Saying let's go let's go.. Which is weird because my classes and evaluation tells me not to do so.. To ask instead. But not pressure..
Weird, I help couples on a daily basis about this issue, and talk to them and suggest ideas on how to improve their experience and different things to try.. Stress to them the importance of communication and trust in eachother.. All of those combined with curiosity and a will to try leads to very exciting changes and improvements in their sex life. I'm just so surprised that I know all of these elements and help others so well, but when it comes to my own marriage I'm way to emotional and needy to apply those in all areas. Now do t get me wrong.. We have amazing .. Ahem.. Dance time. Lol it's amazing. I'm just an emotional hornball, and I try to hard I think. 

Admitting that kind of bites my ego a little, like a blow to the stomach.. But where are solutions without truth? 

I think about it on the flip side.. It's like a person going to a therapist/ psychologist for help and thinkingthebtherapist has a perfect American life. Not usually the case. Lol 

Another bad habit I have is, since I learn new things every day and study people and see things that work/ don't work, I'm constantly looking to change it up. I guess I need to just relax a little huh? Lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

Good morning ladies! Have to go back and read through all the posts. I feel great this morning! Pumpkin is doing fine, I guess. I hope I get scheduled for an early scan on Monday! 

Love- I cant wait to hear about your scan today!!

Oh, funny little story. I threw up in the kitchen sink this morning! Lol! I was doing dishes and looked over and saw my sons cereal bowl from his snack last night, and the milk had started to clot. no more needs to be said!


----------



## annie00

hey ladies.. 
Love- thank u..

kylar- last month 14 days after my period i was very vet down there and it was strectchy... so i new i ovulated.. i was suppose to ovulate yesteday but i never had no Cm.. just very scant and white... i woke up this am hopin and still dry... So maybe i ovulated early and didnt notice no CM bc of all the bd we did are even mistake ewcm for sperm... i dunno .. if i dont see any then i will just say i didnt O.. and go to my appoinment feb 28th.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I guess when I say.. Hunny.. We could work on this.. I can see where the pressure he was talking about comes from

Ooh yes Brandi- love - kylar- cannot wait to see how your scans go !


----------



## nypage1981

Hey kids- How ya'll doing? :winkwink:

Not much to report here. Waiting for AF and having a very big moment. I realize that my cycles are much longer than I thought originally. When I first came on here I thought I was like 28 day cycle but its like 33-37 really. So super long......hmmmm. I may be totally off on my ovulation days and maybe thats why im not seeing the surge? Whatever- im getting aggravated. Took my first temp this morning....seems high, but i've got nothing to compare it to! It was 98.1. Woo woo.


----------



## rosababy

Annie, fertile cm does not necessarily mean you are ovulating. The ONLY thing that will tell you is a temperature spike. That's it. Not an opk, not cramps, only temping. Sometimes our bodies "gear up" to O, and then don't for whatever reason. Very frustrating!

Mrs., I think it's fine that you're not a "perfect American family life" person...you're human! The main thing is you haven't given up and you're still trying very hard to fix it. It's a two-way street.

Brandy, I'm not preggo, but I definitely would have puked in the kitchen sink, too! I have such a weak stomach, but curdled milk is GROSS!!:sick:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, yes it is. Gets me every time. Usually I can talk myself out of puking though. Not today! Yuck! Lol! Fortunately I hadnt eaten anything yet! Hahaha!


----------



## rosababy

Ny, I can't believe you're still in limbo! :wacko: Very frustrating. 98.1 is pretty high, but it depends on the woman. That's definitely a post-o temp for me...but like I said, it depends. Do you think you just missed the surge and are in the 2ww? Maybe you O'ed later and are still in your luteal phase. I'm assuming you've tested? Ugh. I wish our bodies did what the books SAY they would do. Just once!:nope: Good to "see" you.


----------



## annie00

im sure when i go to the dr. he is gonna want me to start tempting.. and explain how and all that stuff. so im not worrin about it really.. im gonna say if im not seen any discharge by sunday then im out this month as well... so oh well


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you rosa. 

Ny- I agree with rosa, o starts to cone for me sometimes then changes it's mind ( I hope that's not the case right now) but it is possible. Ad 98.1 is definitely a post o temp for me as well.. But i have looked at charts on ff and some women do have pre-o temps that high. 

I say keep temping every morning and by the end if this cycle you'll have a better idea of what pre-o and post o temps are for you :) good luck hun! I wish your cycle gets straightened out !!


----------



## annie00

just went and potty and it was white kinda stretchy and thick.. so maybe im due to O later by one r two day... we shall see


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, sounds like there is some overanalyzing going on  It's cliche, but true, that it is hard to practice what you preach. Once our own emotions and needs get in the way, it's really hard to follow textbook advice. It sounds like you are trying something different and it is working better for him (and you), so that's a plus! I hope your method & his drive keeps up until after O! Hell, and beyond that too...


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks girls! I soon shall figure out what is normal for me. Its odd because I did take one temp once last week...and it was like 97.4 or something.....so if this temping thing isnt even normal for me...I could have a freak fit! I will just keep pluckin away. 
I have tested and BFN so im convinced now that im just waiting for AF. Ive been doing an OPK eack day too just to be sure! Kinda just covering all the bases and waiting. Wish I was like you girls, and waiting for ovulation not fricken AFFF....


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you ladies. 
Ny- Were both times u temped in the morning before you got out of bed? If it wasn't that could be the change. The first month I started temping I thought every temp was a new sign of something going on.. Was every dip oncomig o.. Was every spike confirmig o? Was an even higher temp indicating pregnancy.. It's take b4 moths but I have a brtter idea what kind of pattern I have ( no matter how long my darn cycles are) last 2 cycles my body revved up for o.. Then didn't.. Then finally did much later.. So keep temping I'll keep an eye on your chart.. Have u signed up with ff yet? If u had a link to your chart In Your siggy I'll keep an eye on it and help (do my best) to help you figure out your pattern. 

My body could easily be revving up for o and might not happen.. I've been takingthe maca everyday still religiously what point should I stop taking it? When I confirm o?


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks MRS! I hafta figure out that siggie thing still. This is complicated. I think also, fertility friend is super ugly! They could have made it much prettier! Yes- both temps were before I did anything else in the am. Can wearing a sweatshirt and being warmer affect temps? 

Some people say to stop maca at O, some say to stop at pregnancy because stopping at O doesnt give your body enough of it to do anything...I couldnt figure that answer out either! I hate opinions and want facts!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

No kidding! Lol. I'll do more research on it. And agree they could have made it prettier! I tested the theory of wearing sweatshirts when it was really cold to sleeping nude. My temps don't change because of that. They're always within the same range.. If you check out my chart you'll see that they jump around a little bit when I first noticed that I thought it was using the space heater/ not using the space heater.. But nope.. I don't think outside temperature changes unless you move from tx to Alaska and have a significant outside temp change. But it's different for everyone. Hopefully yours sterner jumpy with mine.. As for siggy.. We'll help you.. Andrea seems to be a pro when it comes to copy and pasting things in theright spots.


----------



## nypage1981

yup! Looked at your chart and all the other ladies' on this thread. Im lost. haha. I'll get better im sure. You get smiley yet? Still bdin?


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylarsmom- I can use all the luck I can get right now. Poor oh spent almost an hour digging my car out of the snow and helping me get it unstuck. Then to top it off I get all of maybe half a mile to a mile from work and traffic completely stops, which NEVER happens. It took me 40 minutes to go through 2 stoplights, one of which I sat through 6 light changes without moving. Apparently there was an accident several miles up and they closed the road. So I have a feelin it's going to take me forever to get to my doctor. 

Mrs- I don't think I'm feeling anything yet. I keep hoping I'll feel something soon. I have no idea what it feels like so it'll probably happen and I won't even notice lol. I hear it's absolutely amazing and I can't wait. I am much the same way you are, I can give great relationship (and sex) advice but when it comes to my own life it's hard to step back and simply be objective. 

Rosa- I like mornings, but only on my days off lol. If oh tried to jump me before work at 7 I think I would probably bite his head off, no pun intended. But I don't have to worry about that because if he doesn't have to be at work when I do, he's still dead to the world when I leave.


----------



## Hazelnut

Hi ladies......
I'm new to this thread after my friend loveinbinary recommended I take a look. Hope you don't mind me joining....
Hubby and I started ttc last Jan and by the July I'd had a MC. We took a break after that as hubby had a lot on at work and I was doing another part of my degree! phew...

Anyway, we've just had 2 lovely weeks on a Carribean cruise and we decided while we were on holiday, that we'll start trying again!! 

I charted and used opk's last time but I really got carried away with it. This time, we're just using a bit of conceive plus and being a bit more relaxed about it. 

SO......i'll hopefully get to know you all and your stories. 
x x x x


----------



## annie00

my cm is white and and creamy but kinda stretchy... what does that mean ? is that fertile are non

hazel- hey boo, im gladd u got to join.. i love this thread.. if u need anything just ask!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Hazelnut!!! I'm so glad to see you popped in. I promise the ladies in here are wonderful, even if we are a bit crazy lol.


----------



## nypage1981

:hi: hazel!! Welcome to the thread that goes on and on and on....

Where are you located? 

Im Nikki- Ny is what im called- LTTTC. Stupid cycles, and took my first temperature this morning! 

Hope you get the baby bump soon, there are a few in here now!


----------



## nypage1981

Love- you make it to the doc yet? What a pain in the ass!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol crazy- confused- fun- comforting- supportive-.. We have it all here. :) welcome haznut! I hope we all can talk and support eachother to our bfp's. 

I still think it'll be amazing if we could all get bfp's and be bump buddies!!! :)

Omg love- you had that log of a wait on your way to your appt? I hope you get there on time!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

results from my biopsy will be here tomorrow or early next week....i'm still a little sore but that is because she went in two times an its bruised up in the uterus :( from where she poked an prodded trying to get sample :( an i'm okay just tired an stressed out ...i realized tho the more i get upset or stress the worse the pain is....it is MUCH better tho than last night I went to bed midnight crying :( eventually cried myself to sleep....

hope all you ladies are doing great.....i also think I did apparently O yesterday temp went up .4 so yay for that :) we bd yesterday morning so maybe it worked who knows LOL


----------



## Kylarsmom

BrandysBabies said:


> Lol, yes it is. Gets me every time. Usually I can talk myself out of puking though. Not today! Yuck! Lol! Fortunately I hadnt eaten anything yet! Hahaha!

I prefer to puke in the sink! LOL, something about puking in a toilet that gets peed and pooped in sickens me and makes me want to vomit even more! So the sink it is!! hahaa


----------



## loveinbinary

So I'm pretty bummed out. Oh sent me a text at work saying he just found out that his grandma has a brain tumor. He's not going to be able to go to my appointment with me. My friend Mallory is going to go with me so I don't have to go alone but it's just not the same. He had to work for my first scan and for my emergency scan at the hospital they wheeled me off and he had to stay in the room. I was really looking forward to having him there for support and to finally be able share this with him. Now I'm kind of depressed.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kylarsmom said:


> BrandysBabies said:
> 
> 
> Lol, yes it is. Gets me every time. Usually I can talk myself out of puking though. Not today! Yuck! Lol! Fortunately I hadnt eaten anything yet! Hahaha!
> 
> I prefer to puke in the sink! LOL, something about puking in a toilet that gets peed and pooped in sickens me and makes me want to vomit even more! So the sink it is!! hahaaClick to expand...

Lol kylar- I know what you mean. Especially since I swear the minute we started living together, cleaningthe bathroom became y job and no longer his. He vacuums and cleans our carpets enough to make up for it. I do t ewe have to do either. 

About the morning sickness, defintely would prefer the sink ad well. Right in to the garbage disposal lol. 

Brandi- I hope your ms goes away soon.. To all my pregger buddies.. I hope all if your ms goes away.. That cannot be fun.


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Thanks MRS! I hafta figure out that siggie thing still. This is complicated. I think also, fertility friend is super ugly! They could have made it much prettier! Yes- both temps were before I did anything else in the am. Can wearing a sweatshirt and being warmer affect temps?
> 
> Some people say to stop maca at O, some say to stop at pregnancy because stopping at O doesnt give your body enough of it to do anything...I couldnt figure that answer out either! I hate opinions and want facts!

LOL! I think FF is ugly, too. :wacko: It helps, though, and it's nice for other people to see my chart, especially when I have questions. Yes, wearing warmer clothes when you sleep, or an electric blanket, etc. can definitely make a difference. Sometimes, I wake up cold, and sure enough, my temp is higher (and visa versa). 

I've also wondered about stopping maca after O...still not sure what I'm going to do about that. :shrug:


----------



## rosababy

Hazelnut, welcome! This thread moves fast...be prepared to quit your job just to keep up with us! :rofl:

Love, I can't believe it took you that long to travel anywhere! :wacko: How frustrating! I know my brother had a snow day the other day...first one in his whole career! Oh I just read about your dh not going to your scan. :cry: I'm so sorry! And I'm sorry about his gram.

Andrea, :hugs: I can't imagine how much pain you're in right now. Hang in there, girl. Can you take pain meds? Is your dh spoiling you at least? :winkwink:

Ny, if you go on FF and start a chart, you can "share" it. Just click on share, copy and paste the url, and then put it in your siggy. Kind of like you do with your tickers.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Rosa- I think I did it! So, when you are cold yor temp is higher?? Im confused. I figured mine was higher because I was warm....


----------



## BrandysBabies

Love- I am so sorry to hear that DH wont be able to make it to your appt. Hopefully all is going well! I cant wait to see pics!!

About the puking in the sink- THat would be all fine and dandy if I had a garbage disposal! :sick:


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Thanks Rosa- I think I did it! So, when you are cold yor temp is higher?? Im confused. I figured mine was higher because I was warm....

You did it! And you even figured out how to jump to your current cycle day! Good job! :happydance:

When I'm cold, my temp is cold and when I wake up sweating or really warm, my temp is really high. You are right.


----------



## annie00

hey is creamy white cm fertile? when i tub my fingers together after about 45 secs it turns snow white??


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Annie- google fertile cm and unfertile cm. If it's white.. It's generally hostile to sperm. Meaning the sperm won't live as long than if it was ewcm.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I am not in so much pain just feel like I've been beaten :( in the tummy with a baseball bat :( blah.....sore as can be....DH is on nights so I cried and cried an finally called my mom as my 2 year old is into everything an I think I just needed a mommy night tonight...I have my 7 year old to take care of me an he's a huge help but lil one was being mean an I was so tired :( I couldn't do what I needed to so he's spending the night with my mom :( feel like a wreck but sometimes I guess we all need a simple small break an tonight is it :) he'll be back at 9 in the morning...wish I could sleep in but older one has school an I have to get up an get him ready LOL O well I'm feeling ok just really emotional like I'm on my actual AF :( it kinda sucks booty :(


----------



## annie00

mrs. its not white when it comes out of me.. its like grey..<maybe> but after i rub my fingers together for 30 secs are so it becomes white?? 

andrea i hope u feel better and get ur bfp


----------



## Hazelnut

This thread does move fast.........quitting the job sounds good. I've been off work sick the last 2 days but back tom!! boooo....
I'm in Bradford in West Yorkshire, UK and I work as a mental health nurse with young people. 
Love- sorry to hear your news and hub won't be at the scan. Hope you're ok.
x x


----------



## nypage1981

I feel like a new woman with a chart. Lol. Now...hope I can remember. Heres a question for you pro's- what happens if its not the same time every morning? I did it at 515 am today, but thats when my body woke me up to pee and i wanted to do it before getting up. But i dont know that it'll be the same time cuz yea, i pee a lot during the night! I tested it and took my temp around 730 too just to see the difference and was only .1 degree more....


----------



## EJW147

Ny- I'm new with charting too but I like it I feel like I'm getting to know my body better! I go to the bathroom sometimes really early in the am and I just take my temp before I get up then so I'm hoping that's ok too


----------



## rosababy

Ny and EJW, it's really hard for me to temp sometimes, because I always have to get up to pee. (I feel like an 85 year old!) I usually try to hold it in and go back to bed if it's before 4:00, since I get up at 7:00 for work. FF says 3 consecutive hours, right? I dunno. The only time I really notice it is way off is when I get up at like 4:30 to drive to our parents, or accidentally sleep in until like 9 or so. There is a website that will adjust it for you...Kylarsmom, what is it again? (I've asked her this like 15 times!)

Annie, I don't think it counts as "white" if you have to rub it in your fingers for 30-45 seconds. Usually creamy is automatically white when it comes out of you. :shrug: If it's not clear, slimy, wet and really stretchy, it's probably not ewcm.


----------



## Kiki0522

This is the website I use for adjusting the bbt.. 

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## BrandysBabies

My husband officially thinks I am nuts! Lol! I made him stop at the $ tree so I could buy a couple of pregnancy tests! Hahaha! He looked at me like I had lost my mind. I tried to explain to him that I needed to see that the line had gotten darker. That way I would know that my HCG was going up. Fell on deaf ears but he stopped anyway. I POAS as soon as we got home, and then he understood! Lol! I think he was more excited than I was! Hahaha!

Test from FMU last Friday:
https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/Jan28_004.jpg

Test from just now without holding my pee:
https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P3080498.jpg

Yeah!! Lol! I knew I was, but the reassurance was nice. Lol!


----------



## ready4baby

Welcome, hazelnut!

Quick post here...tell me, girls, is this one a positive? It's still darker on one side than the other, but, man, is it the darkest so far. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- I'd call that one a go! 

EJ- im up so many times! I was lucky last night I hadnt been up yet at 500 am and thats the first time I had to go! This temping thing might suck for me cuz I dont get up same time every morning, and am up to pee a few times. Sigh. 
I'll be using that adjuster website every day probably. Ha


----------



## nypage1981

Brandys! Yay! Such a nice test .

Rosa- talk about feeling 85. I have one kidney so im like an every hour or so pee person! Im one step away from depends. Hahahaha


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- I'm sorry to hear about OH not being able to make your scan! I hope it went well though! 

Rosa & Ny- With my own experience, I think just continuing to take Maca throughout the entire cycle is totally okay. I didn't have any problems with it taking it the whole time. They say to to take a break every couple of months but other then that, it's perfectly safe. Also, don't look into one or two temps.. It's more important of the pattern they take so that you can get to know your body by your temps. If one is super high or super low, it's okay because it's just one. Try your best to take it at the same time every day. I know that's hard but it does make it more accurate. Or plug it into that website to adjust it. I have used that quite a few times and I believe it's pretty accurate!

Hazelnut- Welcome! I am glad you decided to join us! :)

Andrea- I'm sorry you are so sore hun. That's great your mom was able to help! 

EJW- Hello! That's great you are getting the hang of charting. It really does come in handy! I love it. 

Brandy- It's totally okay to keep testing! haha. It gives you peace of mind and that's what matters! 

Ready- Is the darker line the test or the control? I'm not familiar with those tests. That is so awesome it's getting darker! You are getting there!!


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, thanks. I figured Maca was probably safe to take through the 2ww. Have you heard of whether we should take it if we DO get a bfp?

Ready, that looks like a strong positive to me!! Go catch that eggy!! 

As for me, I got an *almost* positive opk. Hmmm...test again tonight, or just wait for the morning? My dh and I are soooo exhausted, that I kinda don't want to dtd tonight. Is that terrible? I think we'll let the :spermy: get nice and ready, and :sex: tomorrow. Thoughts on that? That should still be okay, right? We dtd last night, and keep in mind it's not QUITE a positive yet. Makes me nervous to wait, but I'm really tired. :sleep:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Love! Hope everything is okay. Hope your scan went well. Update us when you can!


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- I have heard to stop it when you get a BFP.. Not because it's not safe, but because there just aren't enough studies with it if you are pregnant. And I think it's okay if you wait until tomorrow. You have been doing it enough that taking one night off shouldn't hurt and it will build it up! It does get tiring to keep up with it constantly!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks girls! :sex: here we come... (hehe) Kiki, the test line is on the left. 

rosa, test again if you have enough tests... If it's still not +, I think it's okay to take the night off. My doc told me every other night is plenty (although of course we get paranoid about whether it's enough).

Nice looking test, Brandy!! I think whenever I get there again, I'm going to poas like crazy.

Love, how was your scan??


----------



## loveinbinary

Well I'm back from my scan!! MOST AMAZING THING EVER!!! I was absolutely stunned. This is the best picture she gave me and I can't stop staring at it. She bumped be up to 14 weeks which is where I was supposed to be based on lmp. I asked her to take a guess at the gender and she thinks it may be a boy. I swear I saw boy parts, plus I had a feeling it was a boy but I won't know for definite for a few more weeks. I couldn't believe how active he was, wiggling and waving. 143bpm heartbeat!! I could have layed there all day watching that screen. I'm so over the moon that nothing seems real.
 



Attached Files:







0024b7db.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kiki0522

Awww Love that is so wonderful!!! Look at that little bean in there! SO adorable!! 

Ready- Go catch that eggy!!! Woohoo!


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm afraid little bean isn't the little bean I first saw. I can't believe how much it has changed in the last month. There is a real baby in there now lol.


----------



## Kiki0522

Yes you are right! It is a real baby! Look at him/her! Oh i just love it! :)


----------



## ready4baby

Oh, love, soooo sweet! What a perfect little one :) Has OH seen yet?


----------



## loveinbinary

I took a picture with my phone and sent I to him in a text. I won't see him till a bit later to show him the actual pictures. He seemed pretty amazed by it.


----------



## annie00

love- that was amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe that!!! its great!!!!

i dont think im ovulaating bc i am kinda dry down there unless i already passed


----------



## ready4baby

Of course he's amazed! We all are! It must be such a relief to see him/her squirming and healthy, and of course, gorgeous!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- it feels like a giant weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I've officially made it to second tri, the doctor said everything looked perfect, and I got to see my not so little button wiggling and bouncing about. I think I can finally relax and enjoy the next several months. I can't stop looking at my scan photos. I can't wait for the rest of you ladies to join me!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

awww how sweet love :) that is definitely AH-MAZING :) XOXOXOX

----I'm over here just having an awfully emotional day...I don't know why I've no clue why I'm this way but all I wanna do is cry lately :( its been awful :( I started spotting again and its just one thing after another :( blahhhhhh I'm so sore like tummy wise :( just hurts...but I'll be just fine in a couple days :) love you all girls an see you tomorrow :) sweet dreams :)


----------



## rosababy

Awww, Andrea. I hope you feel better really soon. :hugs: 

Love, what a beautiful scan pic!!! Are you going to find out the sex?! I'm so excited for you!!

Okay, we're giving tonight a rest. We had a great :sex: last night, with great fertile ewcm, so hopefully it'll help the :spermy: get to the right place and hold it there for a while. Even if today IS the positive opk, that means I'll o tomorrow, so I think I'll be okay. Annnnnd there it is...I'm officially over-thinking this again...:blush:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Love! YEah!! I was starting to worry about you! Just look at that little button!! Safe and sound! I am so so happy for you and dh!


----------



## EJW147

Love-what a beautiful pic!!!!! How exciting! Glad you can start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy a little more now :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I asked the ultrasound tech if she could maybe take a peak at what little button probably was. She was very uneasy about giving me any sort of answer, but she said it looked like a boy, and no sooner did she say that there was a shot of what looked very much like boy parts... or severely overgrown girl parts lol. I'm almost 100% certain it's a boy. I had that feeling all along simply because no matter how hard I tried I couldn't come up with a name I liked and after seeing that glimpse, I am more sure. Though I'll find out for certain in a few short weeks. 

I really appreciate all the support you ladies have given me through all of this. I couldn't have made it this far with my sanity if it weren't for you.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love- the pictures are amazing. And glad your back up to 14 weeks. That should put you and kylar like immediately close on conception days lol. Yay for making it out of first tri.!!!! 

I have been snoozing since after dinner. Dh has to leav here in a few minutes.. So I needed some snuggle/sleeptime before he goes for the night. Cannot wait till next month.. 2 weeks of bliss!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- I wasn't really worried when they but me back by a week and a day when I had my first scan. It's so hard to accurately date a fetus that small and the rate of their growth changes as time passes. I figured by this time I would be right back where lmp dated me. So long as he (I'm convinced it's a boy) is healthy I don't care when my due date is. First tri was my biggest worry. With a loss at 7+3 those first few weeks were terrifying, especially when I started spotting as I hit 7weeks. Making it to 8 weeks was a milestone but I was still afraid my 12 week scan would show I'd lost my baby. After seeing a strong heartbeat and all that wiggling I'm relieved of pretty much all my worries. It's just so hard to believe that this little wiggling miracle is inside me getting bigger everyday. 
Awww I'm so glad you'll have 2 weeks with you dh. I can't imagine not going to bed every night with oh. I physically cannot sleep without him. Hopefully something will change and you'll be able to have that on a permanent basis. You're a very strong woman. 

So... Now on to my big dilema...boy names. Can't think of any to save my life. The only name so far that I really like is Evander "insert unknown middle name" Abbate (oh's last name). Oh and I want something unique and not too common.


----------



## rosababy

+opk this morning! Absolutely, no question about it positive. :woohoo: I'm glad we didn't bd last night, so now the :spermy: will be busting at the gates. :haha: 

Here's a question for you: The last time I saw really great ewcm was 2 days ago. wtf? Why is it so far away from O? I have some cm of some kind, not really sure what to describe it, just slippery (not as slippery as ewcm), kind of shiny, not a whole lot of it, but definitely something. Oh well. Just always thought that ewcm was supposed to be RIGHT before O. I had all 3 of the opks from yesterday sitting in a row on the counter and my dh was like dude! those aren't cheap! I'm like so what? We laughed about it for a while. He likes that we call it POASA!! :haha: I'm definitely one. :blush:

How are you all this morning? :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Hi Rosa, yay, congrats! It's baby making time! :) I just wanted to tell you that I've had the same thing with ewcm. It's super abundant and then stops before O...I have very little right now, but I had tons a few days ago, and my + OPK was last night. So I dunno, but it doesn't seem like what the books say is supposed to happen. One thing I can tell you is that I didn't have any cm the day I O'd last month (didn't even know it was happening) and still conceived.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love!! Amazing scan piccy! I am about to leave soon for mine, I hope I get a good pic too!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh rosa and ready! O!! Yeah that's exciting! Go catch those eggys!! I hope I didn't miss o.. I opk'd in the am yest, and didn't have any time after so hopefully I didn't miss it. Honestly I'd be ok if I did. 

I hate to bring up non ttc issues.. But it's an example as to why children should be brought into this world unless you're ready. 

My mom has 6 kids.. And all if us at the age of 15 were sent away to be in fostercare.. It's ridiculous.. But my mother can't handle problems when they arise.. She calls the cops and gives her children away. Thy picture I posted a week ago.. That's my baby sister and she was just put in fostercare last night ( not happening!) my mom would rather send her there than let any of the family "win" ad take her in. So now, in trying to find her which is hard because everything is confidential.. But I'm going to do everything I can to get her out and home with me her dad or my sister.. So If that happens I'm pitting ttc thought on hold.. 

Problem is.. Idk how dh feels about my 15 yr. Old sister possibly coming to live.. Looks like we're going to talk today about it! 
Anyways update. I hate the drama my mother brings.. Not talking to her the past yes has helped me.. But I've Spent so much money on therapy because of her it's unbelievable! Ugh pray for my baby Sis.. I hope I can find her.. I hate confidentiality laws!


----------



## rosababy

Ready, weird how our ewcm stops a few days before O! That's not what the book said! :haha: I really wish everything worked like they said it would. :nope: Oh well. I go through phases with my cm. Some cycles, I have tons and others, only one day. This cycle was tons, and more ewcm-ish than I've ever had. I give the credit to Maca, I suppose, since it's the only thing I'm doing differently. The only thing that is comforting me is that we did bd the night of the peak ewcm, so hopefully if that was it, it'll save it in there until O comes around. Who knows? :shrug: I'm glad I'm not the only one this happens to, though!


----------



## rosababy

Oh Mrs. :hugs: Wow. That's a really hard situation. I'm so proud of you for rising above it, though. That takes a strong woman. So, you might have your sisters live with you?


----------



## Hazelnut

Hi girls...
Have just been catching up on the posts. 
Mrs...what a difficult situation you're in. Would the confidentiality be over ruled if you were offering a friends and family placement? Our social care systems in the Uk would rather have a child placed with family than go into the care sysytem. I really hope you find her. Has she got an allocated social worker? 

Love...that scan pic is amazing!!! you sound like you are on top of the world!! Hoe lovely. x x x
Sounds like a few of us are around OV time. I should be in my fertile period from Sat according to my dates. I've got this fab little app on my ipod touch which works it all out.
Got a bit of a problem though in that DH is working away for 4 months now, and is away from Mon till Thurs!! 
I'm hoping to dtd tonight, sat and sun and then Thurs, which is my predicited OV day. 
Do you think we'll have it covered? x x x


----------



## rosababy

Hazelnut, I think I have the same app! Is it period tracker, with the purple flower?! Hmmm...Sunday to Thursday. That's a long time. Sperm CAN live that long with great ewcm. Have you had any signs of O approaching yet? Do you use opks? It's possible that Thursday won't be your actual O day, just because your ipod says. My O day varies by a few days sometimes. Maybe you'll O early!


----------



## Hazelnut

Yes hun, it's the period tracker..the lite one though as it was free and i thought i'd try it out first. 
I had the same thought that Thurs might not be the day, and as it's only my first cycle tracking it all again, I'm sort of guessing I suppose. Will prob know more next month if we don't catch it this month!! FX!! 
Hubby doesn't leave till Mon morning, so he'll only be away Mon, Tues and Wed night, so it's not too bad really. 
I do have some OPK's and I used them last year when we were trying, so I could use them again but don't want to get too hooked up on them. I temped last year too but that drove me crazy as I just used to stare at my chart all the time!!!! lol x x


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies... 

im concered im really dry down there and according to my ticker it O day... but im dry i dont even have any cm... maybe i already O?


----------



## rosababy

Annie, I got a +opk today and also have very little cm. I had the most (what I consider peak day) ewcm like 2 days ago. wtf? Don't know. Guess not everything is "by the book." :shrug:


----------



## Hazelnut

When do you use your OPK's? I read somewhere that you should test in the afternoon?


----------



## Hazelnut

annie, I'd just BD anyway....like rosa said, sometime it's not always by the book. x x


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls- 
Love- im super duper super duper excited for you! :) I love the pic of our little man. He's just chillin in there and you were so worried! Now you can have some peace of mind and thats going to make it all so much more fun! 

Good luck Kylars! Let us know how it all goes! 

Annie- I would def temp or OPK next month if i were you. Seems like you are kinda lost with your ovulation....I would say that if you felt the ovulation pains already, then you probably did ovulate. Mine would always be painful for a day and then I'd have negative opks after that.....

I have my second temp in, I know i cant tell anything based on 2, but am thinking they seem like post ovulation temps and thought I didnt ovulate? I so confused! 

Ready, Rosa- you are so lucky to be ovulating right now! Im so sick of this long cycle I could puke! I never know what to expect right now and am going mad. 

Mrs- I hope you find your sissy. Terrible that someone like your mother ( I hope for no offense here) can have 6 children and doesnt care about them...and look at all the women on here trying for children so badly. Makes it so frustrating. I would never imagine sending older (or ANY) children to foster care. How could she?!?!? I cant even fathom sending an animal that is older to the humane society. I dont get how people can even do that......ick .


----------



## annie00

rosa thats just it. i usually have the reg pattern.. LMAO.. and i only got Cm a few day ago.. but as of 3 days i have no CM.. so im thinkin maybe i ovulated when we was BD alot and mistaked sperm for cm? .. im not gonna really worry about it bc i gotta go to the dr.. but i just found out they r gonna want to test dh to see if his sperm is fine before they give me Clomid.. but i dont want clomid.. i want to do it naturally.. so im excited to no if im gonna be able to cdoncieve own our own!!!

if i hadnt seen any kind of CM by sunday then im gonna take it as i already have Ovulated are i missed ovulation all together what yuall think i should do?


----------



## annie00

ny i go to the dr on the day i start getting fertile after my next period.. so im sure he is gonna tell me how to to temp an he wants me to temp.. so maybe not next month i will temp but mouth after that i will bc he is gonna make me bc he is gonna wanna read it.. 

and my sister has PCOS and she went threw this 4 yrs ago and she bout a 300 dollar machine to tell her when she ovulates all u do it buy like a thinng to pee on i think it works like a blood sugar thing.. she said i can borrow it if i need it :)

i think i have ovulated to,,,


----------



## nypage1981

Gese as though im not aggravated enough. I keep getting evaps on my IC where for a moment im like WHOA, and then im like grrrrr. Really making me angry. Why they keep doing it but apparently IC's are crap. BAHHHH


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- Wooo!!! Sounds like you have perfect timing for catching that egg this month!! Definitely bd tonight. Are you going to bd for the next couple days too just to be safe? The down side to poasa is it doesn't stop after that bfp. I still have to resist the urge to buy more tests just to see how dark the line is lol. 

Mrs- I'm so sorry you are going through that. My mom didn't raise me or my sisters. We each went to someone else in the family. She was never a good mother but now that I don't need a mother per se anymore, it's nice having her around even if it is still awkward at times. My fingers are tightly crossed that you get this situation worked out and your sister ends up with family instead of strangers. If you dh isn't keen in the idea, perhaps ask him if it could be a last resort if no one else is able to take her. I doubt he could say no then. 

Hazelnut, I'm sorry you dh will be working away during part of your fertile period but if you bd the days you mentioned and possibly a few days after just to be safe you should have a good chance of catching it. All it takes is one little swimmer to make it. Fingers crossed!!!

Ny- I know, you were absolutely right. You kept telling me everything would be fine and it was. It's just so hard not to worry. I promise to start listening to you from now on lol.

Kylar- good luck at your scan!!! I'm sure our baby is just perfect!! Can't wait to see your lovely pictures!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

annie00 said:


> good morning ladies...
> 
> im concered im really dry down there and according to my ticker it O day... but im dry i dont even have any cm... maybe i already O?

Annie, here is proof that every woman is different. I produce little to no cm at all. But I got my BFP this month. I think the key is to just amke sure you are good and juicy when you dtd. Whether that be from a lube like Preseed or by orgasm during intercourse. This month I made sure to hold out on orgasming until I knew DH was getting ready to. He takes a while, and usaully I cum way before him and then dry up. That is the only thing I changed this month. Basically, what I am saying is that we are all different, there is no secret code. You just have to figure out your own body and what works for you.


----------



## rosababy

Hazelnut said:


> When do you use your OPK's? I read somewhere that you should test in the afternoon?

Interestingly, I've always tested in the afternoons, but have consistently gotten my + first thing in the morning. I fade in, so when I start to see the line getting darker, I start testing like every 3 hours (POASA!!). I don't usually get it at night, because my urine must be too diluted, so I take it in the morning and sure enough, a nice bright positive!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Gese as though im not aggravated enough. I keep getting evaps on my IC where for a moment im like WHOA, and then im like grrrrr. Really making me angry. Why they keep doing it but apparently IC's are crap. BAHHHH

Grrrr is right!! How frustrating! If you don't get AF in a few days, why don't you go in for a blood test? I have a friend (isn't that how all good stories start!) who never tested positively on an hpt. She didn't even know she was preggo until she went in for her annual and they did one just for funsies. She was only a week or so late, but still...it happens. I still think you just o'ed later than usual.

Love, you better believe we're bd'ing tonight and tomorrow, and maybe even Sunday!! :sex: :happydance: We'll catch that darn eggy! I "enjoyed" it 2 days ago, when I had good ewcm and I know that helps, so hopefully I'll "enjoy" it :rofl: again all weekend!!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Love-your little one is precious....

mrs- I'm sorry that your sis is going through that but its great she has you she can rely on

Sorry I haven't posted recently but I've been reading. I've been in a lot of pain recently that I'm now convinced were some horrible o pains, the little cramps that I was experiencing went from little sticks to me doubled over to not being able to stand up straight or move but today at 1 dpo they are completely gone. Me and dh bd tues and wed but not yesterday as I could barely move I didn't want him touching me lol but I'm hoping we can still catch the egg... 

And thus begins another 2ww lol

:dust: to everyone


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, good to "see" you. :hugs: we missed you! I should be joining you in the horrible 2ww tomorrow...we'll see how my temps are. So, we can go through this together! I think a few of us are in the 2ww, or are close to it. I'm sorry you've been in such pain. It only takes one :spermy: though, so hopefully you caught it!


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- that would be an interesting occurance if I happened to be pregs, but really doubt it! BUT, im a huge huge cynic. And I absolutely hate to be hopeful- how stupid is that! Idk. We will see. For all I know, these faint evaps are the start of a bfp or most likely they are just evaps. Im CD34 today. last cycle was 37 but that was a week late. SO im maybe 4 days late or no days late yet. HAHHAHAHA. Im a lost case!


Hey hopeful! Im so glad so many of you have just ovulated and in the 2WW cuz then its not so hard for me to keep track of you all:) 

Hope I can get OUT of the 2WW eventually and begin my cycle. I thought for sure when i stopped the vit B i'd start bleeding since someone on that thread said so . ....boo.


----------



## nypage1981

UMMMMMM. GUys? I either have a killer killer evap or a bfp. Im crazy right now. Ive taken like 3 today and this one is the only evap/bfp that is shown on picture but Idk how to post pics on here. Im ok if its an evap, but feel like I need opinions....


----------



## BrandysBabies

Eeek! Okay, do you know how to load pics onto photobucket? Or you can go to advanced post and toward the bottom of the page it will say "Manage files" click on that and you can load them directly from your computer. Hope this helps! I cant wait to see!!


----------



## nypage1981

Brandy's i figured it out, i have a thread in pregnancy tests...should I put it on here too? Im so confused and scared......eeeeek.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Running to look now!! Yes, post it here too!


----------



## nypage1981

OK, I have tons of pics but here's one.....be HONEST girls. I hate those threads where everyones like yes, bfp and I know it isnt....so help me please. I KNOW there are 2 lines- BUT is one an evap or for real? Ok. here
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## nypage1981

Oh goodness, people are saying on my thread that its BFP. I can barely type. HOW did this happen and WHEN?!?!? lol. seriously- had no clue this was coming since I couldnt pinpoint ovulation. Im just confused. SO confused.


----------



## annie00

i dont see anything.. which test is it in the middle one? the last one on the bottom i see 2 lines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

good luck NY


----------



## BrandysBabies

Well, it happened! Hahahaha! You are pregnant!!!! Congrats! Take a digi tomorrow morning! It is so amazing to see those words!


----------



## nypage1981

WOw- Annie, all 3 are preg test i just have 2 diff kinds so tried them both. The middle was morning, the 3rd was noon so im assuming the pink ones are more sensitive. Im looking back a few others and they are sooo faint i assumed evap. WHOA

THanks brandys im crying. LOL


----------



## Kiki0522

Ny!!! OH MY GOODNESS!!! That is SO a BFP! I am so happy for you hun! I cannot wait to see tomrrow's! It's going to be darker!


----------



## nypage1981

I work tommorrw and sunday 630 am-3 so may not be able to get another on here til monday! Im just so scared. SO, are we totally ruling out an evap? Lol. Im the most cynical person ever.


----------



## Kiki0522

YES.. Rule out an evap! That is thick enough and has color to it. That is a bfp. You totally deserve this!!


----------



## nypage1981

Darnit that ive got to work, im going to be an imbecile tonight! I cant even figure out how to put my socks on straight. This is so shocking I may have a break down!


----------



## Kylarsmom

It's a BOY!!!!!!!!!!! 100 % confirmed by the doc! I will upload pics soon!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh yeah Kylar!! Cant wait to see pics! Yeah for team blue!


----------



## rosababy

NYYYYY SHUT UPPPP!!!!! That is TOTALLY a :bfp:!!!!!!!! Go out right now and get a digi. You are totally preggo!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I TOLD you so!!!!! Well this thread is just turning into a :bfp: thread, isn't it?! I hope I'm right behind you!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

My little boy!!
 



Attached Files:







label197.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 4









label201.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom said:


> It's a BOY!!!!!!!!!!! 100 % confirmed by the doc! I will upload pics soon!!!

YAYYY!!!! Yay for little boys!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

There's the pics! I have more but those r the best! And the most important part, he looked 100 percent healthy!!!


----------



## rosababy

Kylar, what a beautiful scan!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> I work tommorrw and sunday 630 am-3 so may not be able to get another on here til monday! Im just so scared. SO, are we totally ruling out an evap? Lol. Im the most cynical person ever.

Oh we are NOT waiting until Monday to see that beautiful digi!!! Girl, you go out RIGHT NOW and pee on a freaking stick!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- I KNEW it!!! I knew it was going to happen for you soon!! That definitely definitely definitely looks like a bfp!! OMG I'M SO HAPPY!!!!! Now you'll be my bump buddy right?

Kylar- CONGRATS!!! Your baby looks lovely. I wish they had done a 3D scan for me :[ It's absolutely amazing. I'm planning to have a 3D session done later on just for vanity purposes. Any names picked out yet? The tech wouldn't tell me it was 100% a boy, but I definitely saw boy parts and she said it looked like a boy. Being that she's been doing this a while, I'm sure she is right. It was hard to tell because he didn't want to cooperate and let her peak at him, but I'm convinced it's a boy.


----------



## rosababy

My my it's quiet in here. Mrs.? Kiki? Ready? Where is everyone... :shrug:


----------



## annie00

ny- OMG congrats.. now that u said i . i totally see the second line.. WOW.. im so happy for u ..

Heather- OMG how cute is that.. a little boy awe shy.. congrats boo


----------



## ready4baby

OMG, I was working like a dog today and I sit down to catch up and WHAT THE HELL?????

NY, NY, NY, bfp? Where did THAT come from? Congratulations!! :dance: Couldn't be any happier for you :) What did your hunny say?

And, Kylar, BEAUTIFUL little boy :) What great pictures!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats ny!!!!!!!


----------



## EJW147

Ny- oh my gosh CONGRATS!!!!!! How exciting :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks guys! Im really happy!


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks everyone! I am so surprised too, member Im waiting to ovulate or AF or something?!?!? LOL. I cant believe this, I spent all that money at amazon on crap for the next cycle, began temping yesterday- and now this?! I have no fricking clue where this came from...no positive OPKS- but thats a moot point now I guess huh. 

Im gunna wait to do a digi cuz ive done a few of these IC's and they are all showing the second line so im pretty convinced:) 

Not fully convinced it will be a sticky one, with my history its hard to be. But time shall tell.

Kylars- beautiful lil guy:) 2 little boys now, eh? 

Apparently this is a lucky thread girls, lets see if one of you that are ovulating right now get a bfp too!


----------



## EJW147

Kylar- beautiful pics,happy healthy baby yay!! so happy for you!!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- I wanted to wait to tell my hunny, but coldnt so called at work and told him and he was like "where did THAT come from?!?!" cuz obviously i've complained of not ovulating these last 2 cycles and stuff...LOL. he's so happy though!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- of course it happens when you least expect it. Remember me, I was complaining about how af was playing her stupid late game on me yet again and I was so sure she would show her face eventually. Of course eventually happens to be another 6 months away now lol. Maybe that's all it took, you not knowing when it would happen and bd'ing just for the sake of it? Even though you may not be convinced that this will be a sticky bean, I've got a good feeling about you. I'll believe for you. 

It seems like our list of ladies needing their bfps is getting smaller. Soon we are all going to be knocked up and in need of a new thread lol.


----------



## joanna_1221

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you. I am TTC for 1.5 years with no luck, now my doctor gave me clomid - now on 3rd cycle. I'm very frustrated as nothing is working for me, I have side effects from Clomid but my OB told me that maybe this month :)


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Love- I need all the prayers I can get right now- no matter what it is you pray to! I certainly hope this is a good one. Of course, get the bfp and im kinda crampy tonight. Doesnt that seem typical? I swear my nerves are going to cause something bad to happen I need to relax! 

Welcome Joanna! Hope it is your time!


----------



## loveinbinary

Joanna- welcome!! This thread seems to have pretty good luck with bfps so hopefully we can help make you lucky lol. The ladies here are absolutely wonderful. Maca seems to be a popular thing on this thread, have you tried it? I'm sorry to hear you are having side effects from the clomid but fingers crossed your ob is right and this month is your lucky one. 

I'll warn you though, this thread flies. Blink and you've missed 4 pages on most days. We are all threatening to quit our jobs to be here full time lol.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- have you tested again? I would definitely test in the morning. I'm willing to be that line will be much darker!! What kind of cramps are you having? Brandy had cramps soon after getting her bfp and so did I. Mine were more of a pulling "oh god I really worked my abs like a body builder" type pain. I keep thinking if only my stomach reflected the workout it thought it had lol. Try you best to relax. Coming from the worry queen, I know how hard it can be. The only thing that got me through first tri with my sanity was this thread. I pretty much tried to avoid the first tri section as much as I could and spent most of my time focusing on the rest of you. The distraction made time fly. It's easier to forget your worries when you are concentrating on someone else (in this case several someones).


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks! I will concentrate on the TTC girls and hope it works out. Its just a dull, achey sort of cramping....but funny like 2 days ago I had that "worked out my abs" feeling too! Must be a symptom...maybe i'd be crampy without the test, but since ive done tests im more noticing and worrying of it now ya know? 

I tested like tons today. Lol. Ive noticed a pattern- I have pink ones, and they are all showing lines, then TWO different blue brands and they showed a shadow earlier today but not the lines the pink do so I think that the pink are more sensitive. Also, did one at noon- 2 lines, 130pm-2 lines, then at work at 6- faint fain line(too late in the day i hope) and one now at 10 but this was a blue one cuz im saving last pink for the morning. The blue wasnt there much but shadows....so yea, everything is showing a tad but the pink ones the most! I just hope not a chemical!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls :) CONGRATS NY :) I knew you'd get that BFP an honestly I see a line on all three tests I just have to tilt my laptop screen back an there all there ;) so definitely PREGNANT without a doubt :) :hugs: :hug:

For me I am sooooo tired an have to work tomorrow....been really busy with the new "baby bird" lmao...he bit DH yesterday oopsy but hes ok LMAO....

Totally believe I O'd on CD 12 as usual and I should get biopsy results beginning of this coming week :) I can't wait to get my CLOMID :) I'll be one happy girl! Anyways talk to everyone later....I am just so tired can barely hold my eyes open an work comes early tomorrow....which should be 3dpo :) woot woot finally!!


----------



## loveinbinary

If you are getting that many tests with two lines I'd definitely say you are pregnant!!! Focusing on the ttc ladies was a blessing to me. I couldn't believe how fast the time went. I really hope it helps you the same way it helped me. If you need anyone to vent and worry to my inbox is always open. The few days following my bfp I remember the workout feeling in my abs, though I didn't think anything of it. It's an easy symptom to overlook, since we both did lol.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Welcome Joanna! This thread does fly. I've been gone Not a full 24 hrs and 5 PGs to catch up on!! 

Ny- omg omg! Yay!!!! Cannot wait till u confirm with a digi! This totally explains the abnormally long cycle! Woot woot!! 

Kylar- beautiful pics Hun! When I went to my SIL's sonogram it was amazing (only one Ive ever been too) crazy to think that you're creating something in there. 

Who all is ovulating close to or just did.. I always forget where everyone is at in their cycles.. Weird considering we all chat every day just about. 

Well.. I'm not sure if o has happened or what the deal is.. But my temp was up today.. But on my chart I have a fluke temp spike about the same day each cycle.. I'm about to go to bed. So we'll see in the morning.. 

Dh will be home about 7-7:30 am... So hopefully when he walks in the door I'll wake up so we can dtd. That seems to be his favorite time to go.. Right when he gets home from work and I'm sleeping.. 

How many of you have pretended to be sleeping just so u can smack em somewhere..? Lol 

Guilty..


----------



## Hazelnut

Afternoon ladies. 
We dtd last night and will be tonight and tom....:blush:

He's away then till Thurs night...so will try again then. 

Hope everyone is having a good day. We are off to the farm shop to get our fruit and veg. 
Catch you all later. x x x x x


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning! Welcome, Joanna!

Ny, I just can't get over this! Same as OH, "where did THAT come from?" But it's such great news! Try so, so hard to enjoy it, even though I know you can't help yourself from worrying. It's great news! Will you tell anyone else?

Kylar & Love, did you send your scan pics out to EVERYBODY? You both must be over the moon...

My temp went up this morning--WOOT! Hot damn...positive OPK, BD, and temp rise? This is what it's all about! I won't _truly _believe it until I have three days of high temps, because my body is tricky, but still, I'm hopeful!


----------



## Kiki0522

Kylar- Congratulations on your little baby boy!! He's so handsome! :)

Ready- WooHoo!!! Sounds like all perfect timing!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- yes, unfortunately, I HAVE to tell my work, which gets around the hospital fast:( So, if anythign happens it sucks. I work in radiology so i need to be on a diffferent radiation dose monitoring. Ive had to tell everyone basically, but not friends or fam outside work. I am just terrified it wont be sticky. I cant get over that!


----------



## annie00

Good morning ladies.. its real quite on here today.. :) 

How is everyone doing.. 
Ny at least u told everyone so that the radiation wont hurt the baby :) good thinkin lol 

AFM- im still not seeing any discharge what so ever.. so im gonna say i already Ovulated.. we stopped bd bc i havent been in the mood. i guess knowin i havent seen any discharge makes me bummed out.. anyways.. im lightly cramping on my right side.. if this isnt my month there is a reason...


----------



## annie00

i just went and potty and i had white lotion like discharge.. not alot but noticable.. is that mean O is after are am i fertile are do u get that before O


----------



## annie00

sorry for posting again but im SOOOO excited.. i just googled it and they said its fertile CM.. its right before EWCM.. so im gonna DTD tonight hopefully.. yay...thats y im cramping.. wow.... 

yay!!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, the wonders of google! :hugs:

How is everyone today? It is awfully quiet in here. AFM- I am feeling pretty good today. I have gotten my blood sugar back under control! (It went a little haywire there for a few days after finding out I was PG) I had to up my insulin, but thats okay as long as my pumpkin is doing good. I took another test with FMU this morning and the second line is now darker than the control line! Woot! And no AF anywhere in sight, so I guess I am pregnant! Lol! I cant wait until my appt on Monday! Anyway, hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## annie00

brandi im so glad ur doing good and i cant wait for ur scan!!!!

i love google.. im a google freak lol 

is that right that milkyu lotion white cm is fertile right before O


----------



## BrandysBabies

I have no idea. Sorry. I dont get cm like that a lot of women do, so I have not looked into all of the different stages of it.


----------



## annie00

oo.. brandi y dont u get CM? so how did u concieve w//o CM


----------



## BrandysBabies

I posted it to you the other day, let me find it.....


----------



## BrandysBabies

> Annie, here is proof that every woman is different. I produce little to no cm at all. But I got my BFP this month. I think the key is to just amke sure you are good and juicy when you dtd. Whether that be from a lube like Preseed or by orgasm during intercourse. This month I made sure to hold out on orgasming until I knew DH was getting ready to. He takes a while, and usaully I cum way before him and then dry up. That is the only thing I changed this month. Basically, what I am saying is that we are all different, there is no secret code. You just have to figure out your own body and what works for you.

Here it is. I posted it to you a few days ago when you were asking about CM again.


----------



## rosababy

Joanna, welcome! :hi: Another Illinois resident! I grew up in Illinois, and a few other ladies on this thread live in IL, too. How are you doing with the snow?? What kind of side effects have you had with Clomid? I've never been on it. You'll definitely have to quit your job for this thread... :blush: we like to talk! 

Ny, I'm just so excited for you!!!! Definitely praying that this little one sticks for you, but I'm SURE you'll be fine. :hugs: Have you called the doc yet? Had a blood test? I like what Love said about sticking with your TTC buddies. :happydance: You're not allowed to leave us, you know!! Sucks that you have to tell work, but in your line of work, that's important. Let's hope they can keep a secret!

Andrea, I'm glad you're feeling better and in a good mood! When can you start trying again? (I'm assuming the biopsy put you back a little? Not sure...)

Mrs., what a nice temp spike you had!! Did you get to bd yesterday? I'll be you O'ed yesterday...LIKE ME!! Check out my chart! Waiting for an even higher temp tomorrow, but it looks like I o'ed, which puts me in the 2ww! I had some O cramps last night (well, I'm assuming they were O) and I was so excited! I grabbed my dh and said it's TIME! 

Ready, a nice temp spike YOU had, too! Is it possible that all three of us O'ed on the exact same day?! That's going to be one exciting 2ww!! Positive opk, ewcm, lots of bd AND a temp spike!! Very exciting!

Brandy, you're so cute! Of course you're pregnant!! :happydance: When do you get your first scan?

Annie, creamy cm is supposed to come before ewcm, which is supposed to come before O. But it doesn't always work like that. Go on fertilityfriend.com and look at some of the charts in the chart gallery, and see how other ladies do with their cm. And yes, loads of people don't have enough cm that they can notice, but it doesn't mean it's not there. 

Kiki, Hazelnut, EJW, Kylars, Love, Hopeful, :hi: How is everyone today??


----------



## BrandysBabies

Ready- I dont know yet. I am hoping to get an early one scheduled at my appt on Monday!


----------



## annie00

thank yall ladies.. im gonna kkeep my eye out for ewcm.. im only 4 days from when i was suppose to O.. i was suppse to O on wen.. so its ok


----------



## ready4baby

Wait, Mrs, did I miss this? Your temp went up yesterday? How does it look today? Holy crap, Rosa, you're right--we all MAY have O'd on practically the same day! Yikes! We'll see though. My temp has to go up above 98 tomorrow for me to be convinced... I hope so; I'd love to share the 2ww with you both!


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Wait, Mrs, did I miss this? Your temp went up yesterday? How does it look today? Holy crap, Rosa, you're right--we all MAY have O'd on practically the same day! Yikes! We'll see though. My temp has to go up above 98 tomorrow for me to be convinced... I hope so; I'd love to share the 2ww with you both!

Wouldn't that be exciting?! Yes, my temp has to be 97.9 or 98.0 for me to be convinced, too. It went up to 97.6, which is normally a gray area for me, but the last few cycles, my temps have been a little lower than usual. Today's was .3 higher than the highest of this cycle, and .4 higher than yesterdays. Hoping for the 98s tomorrow! FX for our high numbers! :happydance:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Welcome to the new members.......

Nothing new here just in the beginning of the 2ww... 

Just thought I would post adds wish all the girls that o'd all the luck in the world. 

:dust: to everyone


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- I know exactly how you feel. I still find it hard to wrap my mind around the fact that I'm REALLY pregnant lol. I'm not sure I'll ever really believe it until I'm holding that little button in my arms. I'm so glad that you have your sugar under control now. My grandmother is diabetic so I know how hard it can be, and especially now that your hormones and cravings are just all over the place. 

Ny- It sucks that you had to tell work so soon, but with your job it's better safe than sorry. I finally told my work yesterday, definitely not the reaction I expected. My managers were so excited, my store manager more than anyone lol. I figured because I'm young that a lot of people would look down on me for it. But luckily they all think it's great since they all know I'm in a stable, loving relationship. It's a big relief not having to hide it anymore. As rosa said, you're little bean is going to be just wonderful and safe and cozy in there. You kept telling me everything was going to be okay and look where I am now. We won't let anything to happen to your bean lol!

wow, everyone is ov'ing at the same time. This means in two weeks we should have 3 more bfps on our hands, 4 since hopeful is a day before the rest of you.


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, how are you doing? You seem a bit sad...:hugs: 2 dpo is good! We're all so close in our cycles! You know how women who live together can start having their AFs at the same time...I feel that's how WE are in a way. :rofl: I love it!


----------



## EJW147

Hello ladies so I'm pretty down, 13dpo and bfn this morning just started getting some cramping too so I'm sure af will be here tomorrow. It just sucks even more because my next fertile days ill be down in Texas visiting my family and hubby can't go cuz of work. :( so next cycle is already out, blah!! I have an appointment with my obgyn in march just really Hope she'll check my hormones or something! I wish I was around the same cycle day as all you ladies!!!! Lol But in a couple weeks we should be seeing lots of bfp's!!!


----------



## rosababy

EJW that sucks! I'm so sorry about your bfn. :hugs: Is there anyway you can change your travel plans? I know that seems drastic, but you might feel better. Will you be able to bd ANY of your fertile days? That's frustrating. How long have you been ttc? I bet if you ask her to take some blood and check hormones, she will do it. It's not hard and is only a blood test. You'll feel much better knowing something is being done.

In the meantime, consider Maca. I've had the most cm EVER with it (first cycle trying it) and o'ed 2 days earlier this cycle! Dh is taking it too, it helps both of us with fertility. Something to think about, anyway. :shrug:


----------



## Hazelnut

Evening ladies....we have just got back from seeing my friend who gave birth 3 weeks ago. Little Samual is gorgeous!! It was lovely to hold him!! 

I'm only a few day behind the ladies who've OV today or yday!! We shall be dancing tonight again......


----------



## rosababy

Hazelnut, yay for o'ing!! Go catch that eggy!! :happydance:


----------



## loveinbinary

EJW- I had a stark white bfn the day af was due, so don't rule yourself out just yet. What kind of cramps are you having? Ny, Brandy, and I all had cramps before we had out bfps. Don't give up hope yet!!


----------



## EJW147

I did take maca this cycle but stopped at ovulation next time probably take it the whole time. Well I leave 4-5 days before I ovulate ill make sure we dtd right before I leave but i'd need to catch some really good spermies to have a good chance. Lol. Trying to stay optimistic I know people have been trying way longer then me but I just feel broken or something :( sorry ladies for being blah, we'll all get there one day right? :)


----------



## rosababy

And how long will you be gone? Any chance you'll be back the day before or of O? It's hard to stay optimistic, especially around AF time, I understand. In my opinion, it doesn't matter how long it's been, it still sucks big time. We WILL get there someday. When the time is right. :thumbup:


----------



## EJW147

I'll be back 2 days after o, I can't change my plans either only time I'm off of work. Anyways thanks for listening to me rant ladies I appreciate it! :) oh and love- they are just dull af like cramps so we'll see just easy if I except af tomorrow though


----------



## Hazelnut

Hope you're ok EJ. x x


----------



## Hazelnut

I'm off to bed ladies but we've both just said we are so...so...so tired that we might not dtd! :-( 
But we will tom....not OV just yet....might have to go for it twice tomorrow instead!!! lol 

Night girls. Sleep well. x x x x x x x x


----------



## loveinbinary

EJW- it really doesn't matter how long you've been trying, bfns hurt the same whether it's cycle 1 or 21. Technically I wasn't trying all that long, only 6 months before getting my bfp, but every af and bfn was depressing. IF af does show, then I would definitely suggest taking maca all cycle, maybe it'll help you ov a few days early to where you'll still be home with dh. If not, then get as much bd as you in before you leave and as soon as you get back. There should still be time for you to catch that egg.


----------



## annie00

hey ladies.. i had white creamy lotion like cm this am but right now it white kinda stretchy but sticky at the same time.. So im totally confussed!! wow.. oh well i cant change anything if i missed it but i did the deed alot ever other day so oh well.. 
hey hopeful!! how r u ?


----------



## ready4baby

EJW, sorry about your bfn :hugs: You never know, though, wait and see if AF stays away like it did for Love!

Rosa & Mrs, FX for high temps for us all tomorrow!!!!!!!!! That would be beyond cool...


----------



## joanna_1221

OMG - I really need to quit my job to keep up with you girls :) 
Thanks ladies for warm welcome :) I guess you girls have great time here. I&#8217;m so excited to be part of it.
@Rosa &#8211; the snow was just crazy, I&#8217;ve never seen anything like this in my life!!!! 
I gained few pounds on clomid, felt very creepy all month, very emotional and hot flashes. I started 3rd cycle of clomid this morning (150 mg). Let's hope for the best for all of us :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Joanna- where in IL do you live? OH and I are in Chicago's NW suburbs. The snow was absolutely ridiculous. We were completely snowed into our apartment on Wednesday and getting out on Thursday was no easy task.


----------



## rosababy

Well FF put my O date in on CD14, which is ridiculous since my +opk was on CD15 and it even SAID that I "may O on CD15-17". Sigh. It's dotted lines, though, so I guess they're not sure. I hope they change it, though. Whatever. I'm pretty sure I O'ed on CD15 and that's what I'm going with. 

My temp was .1 lower today, but still high, so I'm not sweating it. 

How is everyone today? Anyone watching the superbowl?


----------



## ready4baby

Hey...my temp was up again today, same as yesterday... I'm unimpressed until I reach over 98, still. But I may be 2dpo! Yay Rosa! Where's Mrs?

I have a complicating factor...I've been ignoring it but today it refuses to be ignored anymore. I think I have a yeast infection! Does anyone know if the medicine for that is ok for ttc?


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I'm not watching the Super Bowl, I have to work. Plus I'm not really interested in sports enough to watch it anyways lol. The only part I ever really liked were the halftime commercials. 

Ready- Oh no! Yeast infections are no fun at all. I would say it's safe while TTC because my midwife gave me a list of symptoms and corresponding medications that were safe to take and Monistat and all those other yeast creams and ovules were safe to take while pregnant. Though of course I am no doctor so I would suggest heading up to the local pharmacy and asking the pharmacist to be sure. They know all these things too.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks Love! I did a little googling and most, but not all, say the treatment's okay after O. I couldn't wait anyway! I already got it & used it! Lying on the couch waiting for it to work. I'm kinda looking forward to what comes next. The last time (and only other time) I've had one, sex was AMAZING afterward--it was like scratching just the right spot! Ha! TMI, I know.

We're going to a superbowl party tonight at our neighbor's...we're not big sports people either, but it's a good opportunity for a party :)


----------



## annie00

HELL NO im no watchin the super bowl!!!! last yr i watched every saints game and watched the super bowl and got drunk.. this yr i watched every saints game until they lost the last won.. i was so upset i criied!!!!! big baby i no .. i love the SAINTS!!!!!!! Drew brees is my man ...


----------



## rosababy

Ready, how annoying! I'm glad you have some relief coming. I often wonder if all the :sex: we do in such a short amount of time will cause that...knock on wood I'm still okay. :winkwink: Yeah, I'm unimpressed with my temp today, too. We're not bd'ing tonight though. We're tired, I'm pretty sure we timed it right and I o'ed 2 days ago. That's what I'm sticking with.

Let me be clear - I am not WATCHING the superbowl. Just going over to our friends' house to eat chili and be with the wives. :haha: My whole family are packers fans, so they're pretty pumped, but I could care less. :shrug:

Mrs.......where are you? How was your temp this morning?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

GOOD MORNING LADIES!!!

I won't be on much over the next week.. Because *great news* 

we were in the middle of our UFC fight night here.. and i was just about to indulge in some drinks.. and my mother called me and told me to come pick my little sister up or shes getting sent to the police station.. Mind you this little girl.. has done nothing wrong..

so my mom handed custody over to me and my sister.. Her father will be petitioning for custody next week.. which is great because my mother hasn't let my 15 yr old sister or 13 yr. old brother see us or their dad for a year now.. (RIDICULOUS) 
brandi if dh's ex was evill... you aint seen nothing yet.. this woman is a b**** 
So all is well. Thank god.. we just have my youngest brother to get, but she spoils the crap out of him.. so i don't think she'd hurt him or kick him out either.. she's odd.. BUT YAY!! I finally have my sister.. she's going to finish being raised in a positive, loving environment.. So happy~!

Anyways.. i caught up a little.. 

rosa and ready` I'm 3 dpo today !! I guess I did o on cd 13 YAY for maca!!! temps have been up i thought yest.. at 97.0 was back to pre-o temps.. but it went back up.. fall back rise i assume..

i don't think we dtd on time.. but when we did we used preseed.. and then... guess what.. past two nights and this morning he jumps on it.. wtf.. lol. He's 3 days too late.. BUT... i'm not pressuring him in to having sex for a baby anymore.. sooo.. it was veryy verry fun~! 

I feel amazing today.. like a wall has been released.. got my sister, ovulated, and have a 3 day vacation with my hunny.. We had all our friends here last night for the fights.. tonight we're driving an hour away to some friends for the superbowl. Rosa, we're like you.. we DO like to watch the superbowl.. but all the wives hang out and have fun together and all the men (children) do too lol

i'm kind of worried about leaving. We won't be back until close to midnight.. and my dogs..? that's almost 12 hours with nothing.. i think i'll try to have my friend come check on them... Hmm..

Ladies, i'll catch up on you tomorrow! 
happy to have o'd..

sad taht we probably didn't catch it..but i do have a lot on my plate so i'm ok with it.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

On a side note .. O wasn't confirmed till this morning. So I will not be drinking just I case.


----------



## rosababy

Wow, Mrs.! That's great news that you have your sister! Do you think she'll be living with you for a while, then? Both sisters, or just one? And YAY for ovulating!!!! :happydance: :happydance: So we didn't o on the same day, but pretty darn close. :winkwink: Have fun tonight. I won't be drinking either, but that's okay.


----------



## annie00

Mrs. that is awsome that finally got ur sister.. im really excited for u :) 

AFM- i still see lotion like cm but its light.. so i dont know if i should dtd r not.. hmm.. 
i havent drank in over a week just in case im pregnant.. but thats a big shot.. haha.. we did the deed every other day when i was suppose to ovulate but with my body i will never Know.. hahaha.. DH said he will do his deed in a cup so the dr can look at it.. but hopfully they will give me two hrs to get over there.. lol... 

so if im not preg. im excited to go to the dr. but i heard its a very long process..


----------



## rosababy

Annie, if you have been :sex: every other day, you're probably fine, especially if you have lots of cm like you say. It'll keep the :spermy: in there nice and safe for a few days. That's great that your dh said he would get a SA! If only my dh and I could find a doc would will TAKE his sample! :wacko:


----------



## Hazelnut

Hi ladies......
Mrs...I am so pleased you've sorted out your family situation. I was thinking about you. 
Glad you ladies are edging into the 2ww!! How exciting now!! 
AFM, We've been spring cleaning today and haad the in laws round for dinner...so I am whacked!! I've also caved in and had a glass of red wine with my food..but I'd worked so hard and needed it!!! 

I am going to have a lovely bath and relax for a bit. 
Hope you ladies enjoy the super bowl...seems like a big thing over there hey? 
Catch you later. x x x x x x x x


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- lol about how you plan to relieve the irritation. I've been there, done that. It feels AMAZING lol. And it puts your oh's parts to good use other than baby making lol!!

Mrs- that is absolutely wonderful news!! I'm so happy for you. It must be such a relief to have that all squared away, especially knowing she won't go into foster care. I could never understand why people have children that they don't want. As for catching that egg, you still have a chance. With the preseed if you bd before ov there is a chance the sperm could have survived up until ov and it does take time for the egg to make it's way down so bd'ing after ov could have caught it too. Don't give up hope just yet!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you ladies for the support ladies. 

Rosa- we both o'd on the 3rd :) so we did get it on the same day.. :) and Ready- you did on te 4th!! Yay our cycles are syncing lol.. Aren't we all taking maca? Do I keep taking it? 

Hazelnut- thank you :) you're close to o as well.. Are your cycles pretty regular? Yea, superbowl is kind of a big thing here for the avid football lover. 

Here's my 7 layer bean dip I made.. The picture in my head looked way better than the result but it's supposed to be a football field, the superbowl number over the dallas star :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/77e9d447.jpg


----------



## ready4baby

Mmmm I love that dip...very cute too! Is that the kind with guac and beans & sour cream? Mmmm... I'm making scotcheroos (the peanut butter rice crispy treats with chocolate), and rum punch for tonight. 

Yah it looks the 4th for me, but need one more high temp to confirm. I'm not taking maca and I'm absolutely floored that I would O so early compared to the last months AND right after mc. Yikes. Mrs, so glad about your sister--she will be safe and loved with you :)


----------



## Hazelnut

Wow Mrs...that dish looks fab, although I don't understand the superbowl..being in the UK! lol

Yes, I'm due to OV. Hubby goes away tom till Thurs so will BD tonight. I've had a lovely bath and done my self a Clarins Facial! Lovely!! 
I've noticed that my skin often breakouts when I'm OV. Anyone else suffer during this time! Bit annoying as it happens when I'm on my period too!! 
Hope you girls are enjoying the superbowl parties. x x x


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- that dip looks delicious!! Now I want some lol. Just stuff it through the computer to me lol. 

Ready- it doesn't surprise me at all that you are ov'ing so soon after a mc. They say you are very fertile after a loss. Hopefully your loss will bring you a super sticky bean this cycle!!! 

Hazelnut- my skin breaks out around af too and whenever else it feels like it lol. My face was terrible throughout first tri but now it seems to be improving. Maybe I'll get that glow everyone talks about. Don't feel left out about not understanding the superbowl. I'm from the US and I still don't get it lol.


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Thank you ladies for the support ladies.
> 
> Rosa- we both o'd on the 3rd :) so we did get it on the same day.. :) and Ready- you did on te 4th!! Yay our cycles are syncing lol.. Aren't we all taking maca? Do I keep taking it?
> 
> Hazelnut- thank you :) you're close to o as well.. Are your cycles pretty regular? Yea, superbowl is kind of a big thing here for the avid football lover.
> 
> Here's my 7 layer bean dip I made.. The picture in my head looked way better than the result but it's supposed to be a football field, the superbowl number over the dallas star :)

Mrs., FF says I o'ed on the 3rd, but if you look, I got my +opk on the 4th. WTF? I think I actually o'ed on the 4th. Whichever is fine...we had great bd'ing all around both days. :blush: Yep, taking maca! And I am continuing to take it until bfp. You? Omg. That dip looks DELICIOUS!!! And I love the decor in the middle!! LOL!

Hazelnut, good for you for having a glass of wine! I know women who drink until they get a bfp and are just fine. As long as we're not getting plastered every night, I think we're fine. Don't worry, half of Americans don't understand the superbowl. :haha: it's just another excuse to get together, watch sports, and drink. Or in OUR case, eat yummy food! They do have really really funny commercials during the SB and it's become quite a "thing". Some people just watch it for the commercials! (LIke me!)

Ready, that peanut butter thing sounds so good, too!!! Can you give me the recipe? I made brownies with symphony bars baked in the middle (the ones with almonds and toffee) and bringing some ice cream. Yummm!!! I'm not surprised that you o'd after a mc, either. I've also heard that you're super fertile afterwards. FX hard for you!!

How is everyone else today? Quiet. :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## annie00

hi ladies..rosa that just it.. i havent really had cm this month unless i mistaken sperm for cm.. im not sure.. yesterday i had a little white cm. but today it pretty much stoppped... hmm... lol 

love that dip.. its cute


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Hey ladies 

sorry i havent posted much recently but my dh is changing companies and we lost his work laptop but for vday he bought me another one... i love it...

im been doing ok.. just going day to day feeling kind of blah... not really sure ... what i feel at the moment im 3dpo and not much happening except for some tiredness, increased urination, and nipple tenderness but im sure its in my head as its WAY too early for symptoms. im hopeful that the horrible pain i went through during o will be worth it.... 

Mrs- im glad that the situation with your sis worked out for the best, i know that you were unsure how your dh would respond to the situation... how is he handling it? And thats amazing that you o'ed so much earlier than normal, i know you werent looking forward to your long cycle.... 

Good luck everyone and lots of :dust: :hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. Sorry I havent been on much. I have been feeling cruddy. I slept most of the day today.

Mrs.!! That is amazing news about your sister!! I hope everything works out for the best.

I will update you all tomorrow after my appt!


----------



## joanna_1221

Hi Ladies, superbowl is finally over.. How are you doing ladies? I actually had a great day, my hubby went snowboarding with some friends and I had extra time for myself :) 

@ Love, I'm also from Western Suburbs. I live in Wood Dale. Where are you?

I'm excited as my temp is up. I started to take Clomid yesterday and maybe it works. Last month I was in upper 97 but never reached 98 and now it was over 98, 2 days in a row. Hope this is my month :)


----------



## annie00

im really tired and cramping but i agree with hopeful its way to early for me as well.. im so glad to super bowl is over.. packers won.. haha.. i didnt care either way who won.. oh well next year season i cant wait.. i love to wait the saints play..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Jeeze this posted 3 times


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oops double post


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi Ladies,
Anyone see xtina completely botch the national anthem lol.. Left out a whole verse an switched words up. Kind of funny. Lol even funnier, she did it at a. NBA game too. Lol


Hopeful- thank you :) how are you doing? Has the situation changed any.. Ff says I'm 3 dpi with you.. 

But honestly ladies, I'm really curious as to whether or not I have yet.. I checked my cp.. And it's high and ki d of soft.. And my os is open!! I can put the pad of my finger there.. Crazy!! I've had scant ewcm.. And o pains.. And my bbs are starting to tingle.. I think ff was wrong.. Which (fingers x'd)was because we have dtd alot in the past few days and I'm positive we're going to tonight. 
Hi Brandi!! U have your appt tomorrow right? 

Regarding my sister.. She's rotating between my twin and I due to conveniance with work and her school schedules... I'm very anxious to see how the next week goes till he father can petition custody. The judge already said that he's not going to split the kids up.. So if my mom doesn't pull any nonsense before rondas dad gets custody.. Then he'll automatically get custody as well. 
This is such a horrible thing to put these kids through. Ronda is older and pissed at my mom so she's not as confused.. But my younger brother.. Poor guy.. It's detrimental.. Not to mention my mother is t stable any more.. As each year passes.. She gets worse and worse.. Meaner and meaner.. Sociopath by definition.. I'm worried to her too.. Shes losing her control on everything that she has worked so hard tearingthe family up for.. I'm worried she might hurt herself.. Or my little brother since he's still there. 
She didn't sign any ofthe papers we made to prove Ronda is temporarily with us.. Even though 3 officers and my friend who's a mandated child support worker were present.. She could still yank her back at any time.. So we're praying for the best.. 

I'm sorry this is completely a totally personal situation for me. I shouldn't be blabbing it.. Bu I can't help it, you all are so supporting! 

We're just taking each day as it comes with my sister and ttc.. I really hope ff was wrong and I'm o'ing now.. That sous be great!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

hopeful your a day behind me this time yayyyyy!

Sorry girls I haven't been posting much I've been so busy lately its rediculous an its already bedtime again....been working all day I'm tired an mad I had to work during the game but thats life for ya right! Anyways talk to you all later an hope you have a wonderful day I'm 4 dpo today an we shall see what happens I don't have much hope left as this is cycle 10 should get biopsy results back Monday or Tuesday :) sooo YAY for that :) I should get my CLOMID if I'm not pregnant this cycle an will go to another specialist whom my FS wants to have him do my surgery for endo lets pray it works out :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Gosh..our cycles really are all syncing together lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hehe! I watched it on Yahoo. She kept right on going though! LoL!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i dont know if the situation has changed he says that he doesnt want one right now but me and my best friend were talking about me and dh not wanting to conceive just yet and he said "i would be happy to have a baby!" im like WHAT!!! its like hes trying to save face in front of my friend but at the same time it messes with my head. 

Ive been kind of sad recently, between my husband not wanting to bd with me and changing his mind back and forth on the baby issue and coming on here and seeing all you girls temping and charting and taking maca and getting your bfps i cant seem to stop myself from being a little jealous (not that i am not super excited for all of y'all... i hope y'all dont take this wrong) then i feel bad for being jealous, and it starts this cycle of being sad all over again :dohh:... i just dont know what to feel anymore... its kinda frustrating..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well, I just took my last opk here it is. 

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/8d832b0e.jpg

Here's the rest in order.. It starts a the 1st not the 2/2 I had my days wrong for a few days.. So the one that says 2/2 is 2/1 ad so on.. Excuse the leg, I hopped out of my bubble bath to do this lol

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/ff5b4b60.jpg


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

holly- it's ok to be a little jealous.. we've all been there at some point.. and every time i see a bfp.. i'm like!! YAY!! i'm super super happy that X person FINALLY got their bfp.. but then theres that bite.. like.. where the hell is mine already..?? 
we all know that feeling.. but each bfp comes as god sees us fit to have one.. :) 
i'm wondering off what you said about your dh not wanting a baby, then saying oh i'd take one if it came.. does that mean.. that he may be more on the page of ntnp??? i would talk to him some more.. you're not protecting right?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

yea no protection but its like a miracle to get him to have sex with me its down to even being shot down even playfully hinting at it... it like ill send him a text saying i love you when i get home ill show you how much *wink* and his response is glad you think so...

so no protection unless you count abstinence... its not just hurtful on the baby making front but it is starting to effect my self esteem but every time i talk to him about it he just says that its not me that he loves me he just doesnt have the energy. i know in my mind that its true but it doesnt stop it hurting


----------



## Hazelnut

Morning girls....
Sorry to hear you're having a tough time Hopeful, hope you work something out. Would it be worth sitting your OH down and talking things through, so you both know where you noth stand. (you've prob a lready done this) 

I'm ok, hubby left this morning till Thurs night....and I'm right in the middle of my fertile period. I'm CD 18. We BD fri and last night. Using conceive plus too....so FX.
This morning, I'm having some really tugging/cramping feelings right low down, just above my pubic bone/hair!! 
I do sometime get OV pain but it's normally on the side..this is a bit different!! Any thoughts?

Anyway, best go as just sat at my desk. Hope you all have a good day, and i'll catch you all later. x x x x x


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies-

Hope everyone had fun superbowl sunday. I didnt even find the commercials to be all that entertaining so was a bit disappointed in that! 

Did a digi on saturday night and said pregnant so that was so cool to see. 
How did you all sync your cycles together!!??! lol- its funny cuz they say when women hang out a lot together that happens...and it did in here. Im so excited to see if anyone gets a bfp this time around!! Im praying for everyone!


----------



## loveinbinary

Joanna- I'm in the crystal lake area so I'm not sure how far that is from you. It's funny we live in the same general area and are on the same thread. 

Mrs- looks like you're ov'ing now instead of a few days ago, which is better if you have been bd'ing so much. Hopefully oh will keep it up a few more days!! My fingers are tightly crossed that this situation works out with your sister and their father getting custody. It's a shame they have to go through that but you are a wonderful and strong person to be there helping them get to a loving and safe home. You'll make an amazing mother. 

Ny- YAY!!!!!!!!!!! I told you!!!!!! I knew it would happen soon. Now you'll be my bump buddy right? Feel free to pm me anytime. I'm just so happy for you. What does dh think?have you called your doctor to set up your first appointment? Maybe they will give you an early scan since you had no clue when you ov'd. I think it's funny you found out the same way I did. Convinced af was going to show, bfn tests, and just
generally frustrated then boom bfp lol.


----------



## rosababy

Hello all! The superbowl was fine, but the commercials were kind of boring and disappointing. And who the heck was running sound during the halftime show?! It was all over the place. :wacko: And who on EARTH messes up the words to the national anthem. Wow. We had fun, though. We were all falling asleep by the end...getting old I suppose. :winkwink:

Mrs., looks like your body geared up to O and didn't, and is gearing up again. That's great! More time to bd!

Hopeful, that is frustrating to hear your dh say different things. Sounds like ntnp is cool with him, then. He says he's too tired to bd? Does he like morning :sex:? I don't, but if it's the only way...

Ny, yay for digis!!! It must be so gratifying to see the words "Pregnant" on that tiny screen! It is SO funny how our cycles are all synced up, isn't it?! I love it.

Hazelnut, are you using opks or temping? (I feel like I should know this...) As long as you had great ewcm and lots of :spermy: in there from last night, it should be able to hang around waiting if you O in the next few days. I'm not sure on the O pain...I usually get it on the sides, too. :shrug:

Andrea, yay for the 2ww and yay for Clomid! Hopefully you won't need it, right? :winkwink:

Joanna, what cycle day are you? Have you o'ed yet?

Afm, FF changed my o date to Friday the 4th, with regular (non-dotted) lines, which is exactly when I thought I o'ed, so I"m happy about that. I'm 3 dpo now. Yippee!! 97.7...still not in the 98s yet, but I'll take it. Once it gets up into the 98s, I'll be happy. Bring on those symptoms!! :happydance:


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, it looks like you're not going to go bonkers after all! Are you going to change your tickers? Do you believe it yet? Also, just wondering...how long were you trying? You give us all hope!

98 today for me--woohoo! It's official, I'm 3dpo :happydance: I NEVER thought I'd O so early, and I can't wait to see how our little cells treat each other this month... It's so stinking funny how many of us are at nearly the same point in the cycle. We're going to have some exciting poas action in a little over a week!


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies... how is everyone?

Hopeful-im so sorry dh is acting that way.. i no i been there and i just stopped talking about it and pressuring him so no when we dtd he cums in me.. If i was u i would stop talking about it as much.,. i no its hard to do bc u want it soooo bad but it worked for me.. im basically talkin about if im not pregnant what will i say at the dr. and he is like he doesnt know.. haha. but my mom is goin with me so it will be cool bc she can talk for me.. lmao.. i think im just gonna tell them we are ntnp for over 8 months and nothing.. which is true and i never have ewcm..

AFM-i still dont have NO Cm so i dont know what to think anymore.. My boobs dont hurt no crampin no nothing.. so im just waitin on af... last time we dtd was on thurs. the 3rd.. but up until then i dtd every other day.. 

i think im due for my period on the 15.. but not sure..


----------



## Hazelnut

I've just got back in from work! 
Still having the odd twinge...think it's just me ovulating which is good!! When we ttc this time last year, i knew nothing about it and was all over the place with my cycles. I couldn't tell you when I ov!! lol Whereas now.....I feel like i'm well in tune with my body which I like. 
Rosa- i have got some OPK's but I got a bit obsessed with them last year...so not sure I want to start using them again...the same with temping.


----------



## rosababy

Hazelnut said:


> I've just got back in from work!
> Still having the odd twinge...think it's just me ovulating which is good!! When we ttc this time last year, i knew nothing about it and was all over the place with my cycles. I couldn't tell you when I ov!! lol Whereas now.....I feel like i'm well in tune with my body which I like.
> Rosa- i have got some OPK's but I got a bit obsessed with them last year...so not sure I want to start using them again...the same with temping.

Hazelnut, oh that's right. I remember you saying that earlier. It's hard to keep track of what everyone does! Sounds like your body is regulating, and you are getting better at knowing your body! That's where I am, too, and I love it! At any rate, sounds like you better start :sex:!! Have you had any cm of any kind yet?

Annie, some women never get ewcm. :shrug: I recommend reading "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" (if you can hide it from your dh!). It is a wonderful resourceful book that will really help you with cm, temping, and general ttc questions.


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Ny, it looks like you're not going to go bonkers after all! Are you going to change your tickers? Do you believe it yet? Also, just wondering...how long were you trying? You give us all hope!
> 
> 98 today for me--woohoo! It's official, I'm 3dpo :happydance: I NEVER thought I'd O so early, and I can't wait to see how our little cells treat each other this month... It's so stinking funny how many of us are at nearly the same point in the cycle. We're going to have some exciting poas action in a little over a week!

YAY for 98 temps!!! Mine was 97.7, and I'm expecting it to go up in the next few days. I'm usually into the 98s for post-o as well. Won't it be exciting in 2 weeks! LESS than 2 weeks now!! :happydance: FX SOOOOO hard for us!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- im cautious about it and still so scared! I was trying for a year since my last MC. Seems so weird that suddenly this month we did it! Glad your temp is up! 

I am dumb- took my BBT today for shits and giggles and it was lower so im a little nervouse:( I need to stop doing this stuff. Doctors appt is on wed they dont seem concerned. Of course they dont. Sigh. I need to google BBT and pregnancy now to see what it says! My preg tests are still all good and even one that wasnt showing positive last friday is positive now today so thats good!

Love- YAY bump buddies!! this is so cool, I cant believe you were right that it happened for me! You must sent me some baby dust. Now send me some sticky dust? Lol. The nurse lady today says I dont get a scan quite yet cuz she figured me about 5 weeks and wont see anything yet and she says it may just cause me more stress if I cant see anything. I will, however, pressure the doc in doing some testing on my levels. She said he may not because they have no reason to think I have any more likelihood of MC than any other woman....eeeeek! I cant stand this time...im seriously like in panic attack every other minute. I just want this baby so badddddd. 
MRS- nice ovulation pics! Do you temp too and does it all match up? 

Annie- EWCM is hard to go by, some dont get any at all. I never did. Until I thought that AF was sposed to be coming I noticed feeling wet a lot and having more. So maybe pregnancy is the only time I get any of that! 

OH btw girls- a symptom I had- a week before AF was due i coulda sworn she was coming early and was like "yay" not a long cycle....but she never did. So that may have been implantation. I didnt bleed, but crampy, hungry, loose #2's....stuff like that. Then a week later, was CONVINCED Af was coming cuz I had all the pms again. THen bfp. So, symptoms are like AF a lot I think! 

Now, if ONLY my crampin would stop so I could feel better! Its not really cramping but pulling and makes me scared !


----------



## rosababy

Ny, stop taking your temp!!

Ladies, my sil is a midwife, and I know she's trying to help, but every time I talk to her, she freaks me out. She asked about my blood test results, so I emailed my numbers and she said my progesterone was too low, and my t4 (something to do with thyroids) is also kind of low, which is the leading cause of infertility! :saywhat: She's like i'm not saying that you have it...well THANKS! Now I'm panicking over here! :wacko: She suggested I put on more progesterone cream, but I'm thinking how much can that actually help?! My luteal phases are not too short or anything...Sigh. I'm really trying hard not to panic. BREATHE.


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- at least you know something though, right? I'd take her advice for more cream. However, its weird that your LP isnt short with low prog....

I am having those same fears cuz now things say low BBT could indicate dropping progesterone and MC....I need to go lay down and nap so I dont have a panic attack. Good day ladies


----------



## Hazelnut

Ladies, I hope we can all control the panicing! I'm sure everything will be ok. I'm keeping my FX for you all and praying hard. x x x

Anyway, I've just posted this in the ttc section.....any thoughts....

I'm CD18 today and my cycles are about 32/33/34..sometimes 35 days long. 
I don't get much CM but did have some Thurs and Fri. We have used conceive plus for the first time this month and it's helped. 
Anyway, I've had some lower cramping/tugging sensations today. It's just above my pubic bone/hair. Really deep too. 
I did an OV test I think it was Thurs, maybe fri...i can't remember and it was positive. I'm not very experienced with them, but I thought I wasn't OV till Thurs this week, according to the OV calculations!
We BD last Fri, fri just gone and last night. Do you think i'm in with a chance of catching that egg? 
My hub is away till Thurs night, otherwise we'd be at it tonight too!!

Thanks so much for reading. x x x x x


----------



## Hazelnut

So...I'm thinking maybe I OV Thurs or Fri?? I did have some CM, not EWCM on these days. 

So, if that's the case...I'd be 3 or 4dpo?? 
x x x x


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- as hard as it is (believe me I know), you need to try and relax. Stressing over temps and such not isn't going to be good for you and your little bean. You told me that too when I was panicking about spotting and bleeding. I don't know much about temping but I'm sure you're fine even with a temp dip. Every pregnancy is different and this may just be normal for your body. Since getting my bfp I've noticed that I am like an ice cube all the time. My thermostat is set to 80 degrees and I'm STILL snuggled under blankets because I'm freezing. OH thinks I'm nuts. I promise to send you all the sticky dust I have. You're little bean is going to be fine if you don't give it a heart attack from all of your worrying lol. If your doctor won't give you and early scan you can always schedule a private one to ease your worries, though I would wait at least until you hit 7 weeks by lmp just in case little bean isn't growing as fast. My 7 week scan put me back a week and a day to 5+6 but I still got to see a heartbeat. Don't worry if they put your dates back, my dates are right on schedule now. Every bean grows differently, just remember that. I would definitely try to pressure your doctor into checking your levels if you feel it will make you feel better. Explain to them that you've been trying for a year since your mc and it would greatly ease your worries. Those pulling pains you are feeling are VERY normal. I am STILL getting them. It's just your body making a comfy cozy home for that little bean. They get more annoying towards the end of first tri/beginning of second tri because your uterus is starting to stretch more with the growing baby. I've started to find the pain comforting, knowing that my body is doing what it needs to to ensure my little button is safe and happy. 

Yes, af and bfp symptoms are almost identical and it really really sucks. When that second line came up for me I still couldn't believe it. I still find myself checking every time I got to the bathroom (which these days is nearly every hour, sometimes more) to be sure af hasn't played some joke on me.


----------



## Hazelnut

It's quiet on here this evening....I think it's because I'm in a diff time zone!! lol x x x


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny- I think I read somewhere that once you get a bfp to stop temping.. Because any dip in temp or whatever you might notice can stress you out.. So I wouldn't temp anymore and let your body go into auto pilot.. Rest be calm and be excited BFP! Woo woo woot! 

Rosa- that would be frustrating. I go in for my app tomorrow so I hope to hear something


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I found this about temping, because I was confused about temp dropping after ff confirmed o.. 

"The coverline carries no physiological meaning. It is just a visual tool to help you see your ovulation pattern. Whether or not your temperature rises or falls below this line does not necessarily indicate anything significant. Individual temperatures can fluctuate at any time of the cycle, for both hormonal or non-hormonal reasons. A single dropped temperature usually doesn't mean much. You want to look at "the big picture" and see a pattern of temperatures over time. As long as you can see a biphasic pattern and a trend towards elevated temperatures after ovulation, there is no need to worry about a single dropped temperature or two.
If, however, you have so many lower temperatures that you can no longer see a biphasic pattern on your chart, (and you are taking your temperature accurately) this could mean that you did not yet ovulate and should consider yourself potentially fertile so you don't miss an opportunity to conceive."


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

loveinbinary said:


> Joanna- I'm in the crystal lake area so I'm not sure how far that is from you. It's funny we live in the same general area and are on the same thread.
> 
> Mrs- looks like you're ov'ing now instead of a few days ago, which is better if you have been bd'ing so much. Hopefully oh will keep it up a few more days!! My fingers are tightly crossed that this situation works out with your sister and their father getting custody. It's a shame they have to go through that but you are a wonderful and strong person to be there helping them get to a loving and safe home. You'll make an amazing mother.
> 
> Ny- YAY!!!!!!!!!!! I told you!!!!!! I knew it would happen soon. Now you'll be my bump buddy right? Feel free to pm me anytime. I'm just so happy for you. What does dh think?have you called your doctor to set up your first appointment? Maybe they will give you an early scan since you had no clue when you ov'd. I think it's funny you found out the same way I did. Convinced af was going to show, bfn tests, and just
> generally frustrated then boom bfp lol.

Thanks love. She's going to see an encouraging, supportive stable side of life that she hasn't ever had before.. It'll have it's hard times.. But she'll get there with proper guidance.. 

As for me.. I
Really confused about my onoattern with my temps.. I didn't think they went up until after o has happened..? But in just going with it.. Especially with the almost positive opk las night, my o cramps I'm having and watery cm.. 
Ny- first time using opk's.. I would have waited until much later to start taking them.. But with the maca and every other factor.. It might be pretty good timing.. 
Staying relaxed and just going with it


----------



## Hazelnut

Ladies...just popped in to say goodnight and sweet dreams. x x x x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Had my first appt today! Went amazing!! There was not a single mention of my weight?!?! We talked a lot about my diabetes, I had a PAP(fun stuff), and I am scheduled to come back next Monday. I have to do labs tomorrow morning(more fun stuff, lol) . My due date is October 10th, but he has scheduled my C-Section for the 3rd!!! Yeah!! I am so excited! I will find out next monday when my first scan is.


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., what kind of appointment? Fertility or just ob-gyn? Let us know how it goes! I bet you o in the next day or two, with that +opk and other signs. :sex:

Good night, Hazelnut. :hugs: About to watch the Bachelor! :happydance:

Afm, feeling a little hopeless today, thanks to my sil. My dh reminded me that she's not a "cuddly" make you feel good kind of person, she likes facts. :shrug: Whatever.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Awesome Brandi! We will all be anxiousto see your scan pictures! How are you feeling? We all are hardly on together to chit chat.. I'm so happy everyone is getting their bfp's!! But I kinda miss the massive amount of ttc chatter :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh, I will be back. I'm not going anywhere. I have just been sleeping a lot and laying around watching movies. Havent felt very good this week. Super tired and queezy. Thanks for asking about me though. 

I think it is so funny how all of you got your cycles to line up! I will definitely be chatting about TTC with all of you while I wait for this stupid, scary first tri to pass. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Brandy, YAYYY!!! :wohoo: I can't believe they already scheduled your C-section! That's so exciting! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## BrandysBabies

rosababy said:


> Brandy, YAYYY!!! :wohoo: I can't believe they already scheduled your C-section! That's so exciting! Can't wait to see pics!

Yep, they did it like that with DS also. What will happen is as I get closer to delivering, I will be checked weekly(like the entire 3rd tri) and if they see anything on the scan indicating that I need to go in sooner, then they will bump up the date. They didnt have to with DS. I knew my first appt with him the exact date I would have him. It was pretty cool. And I dont mind getting a C-section. I have a great support system, and usually recover super fast. I will be posting about a thousand scan pics throughout this thing! Lol! I guess there are some advantages to having Diabetes while PG! Lol! I think I am also going to schedule a private scan at a local place here for a 4D. For $195 you get two 30min sessions, one at 14wks and one at 20wks. They do gender and you get a DVD with up to 100 pics, plus printouts, and a recording of the ultrasounds set to music. I totally think its worth it. Now I just have to convince DH of that! Lol!


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- Grats on the first appointment!! Glad to hear it went over well and your doctor didn't mention your weight. I personally think it's irrelevant as you can't start dieting now anyways so why push the matter? Bloods are always fun, lol. Having a needle in my arm is becoming second nature. I swear I can't see a doctor without them wanting me to pee in a cup and take several vials of my blood. Why are you having a c-section on the 3rd? Not wanting to go naturally or are you not able to? Can't wait to see your scan!! I promise the time will just fly by. Hope you get to feeling better soon. Rest as much as possible while you can. I've reached the point where I'm so uncomfortable that I just can't seem to sleep or relax.


----------



## BrandysBabies

They automatically schedule me for c-section becuase I have already had two previous and because of my diabetes. I would have had my first vaginal, but at 37wks I had a scan and she was already measuring 10lbs. The stupid nurse that did my GD test messed it up and no one realized that I had GD. So they scheduled a c-section immediately for the next week. She was born at 9lb 13oz. ANd from there, due to my history I have been scheduled for c-section from the gate.


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- lucky you... I want a 4D scan now... We are pretty sure it's a boy, but I want to know for 100% NOW lol. My doctor offers private 4D scans but not until the 27th-34th week. I really don't want to wait that long, so I am thinking of trying to book a private scan elsewhere before my next scan at 22 weeks so that I can confirm the gender and just get another chance to see my little button.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

No doubt Brandi! Time will fly!! Is dh still spoiling you? Lol.. 

Rosa that stinks about your sil. Does she have children or is she ttc? Maybe theirs a taste of jealousy there?? 
I kind of ran into the same thing last night. 
All of the ladies chitchat and let the boys run off.. And 2 other ladies there are ltttc. 
We were discussing pcos.. They're a little older than me.. And I felt a little judged about how much I knew vs.. Them not knowing as much and have been ttc longer.. I made some good suggestions.. But felt like I needed to shut up.. Felt kind of like I was talking too much.. When the conversation was equal.. Ya know? 
I will definitely be keeping my ttc convos on here from now on


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- eek, that must have been uncomfortable. Perhaps you should suggest this site to them, though you don't have to give them your username or our thread if it would makes things uncomfortable, but the ltttc section could be really helpful to them. Maybe it would help them conceive? They could learn a lot from the ladies on this site and the support system is AMAZING. I know I wouldn't have gotten my bfp without this place.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh and tomorrow is just a scheduled pap.. I'll be discussing several things with him tomorrow.. Cannot wait!

Love- I actually did tell them that I joined a fertility support board.. And that I talk to several ladies from many different places about this.. They just nodded their heads.. Idk.. Nice conversation but a little awkward


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., how frustrating!! What is ltttc? Don't tell them about bnb, or they'll find you!! LOL! jk. I would have felt dumb, too. That wasn't very nice of them. :nope:

My sil has 2 little girls. She had some trouble conceiving (only 4 months I think for the first, but it was the first month she actually o'ed, and 18 months for the 2nd. Yikes!) I know she's just trying to help, because this is her specialty and she loves talking about it. No jealousy, just like my dh said...she tells it like it is. She'd rather KNOW there is a problem and do what needs to be done. She's not a "oh it'll happen, girl, hang in there :hugs:" kind of woman, and it's kind of refreshing. Don't get me wrong, I still need encouraging words! That's why I love you all! :hugs: However, she also says it could be this or that or this or that and my worry wart takes over and all of the sudden, I've convinced myself that I'm dying of some rare kind of cancer! :rofl: My dh is like let's see what the DOCTOR has to say, and pray like crazy. He said tonight that we're doing everything we can right now, and that's the best we can do. He's so good at calming me down. I know God will give us a baby when it's the right time. I just had a mini pity party today after hearing my sil tell me all the things that COULD be wrong with me. Truth is, my progesterone _may_ be a little lower than we would like, but I'm putting on creme twice a day, and I've started Maca, so hopefully that'll help. :shrug:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Rosa I feel your pain babes...I do...tonight is the first night I've sat on the side of my bed wishing DH wasn't at work. I'm all sorts of emotional today...been so angry at my boys its just been one of those days and I find myself sitting here :cry: and I don't think I have the right to be....my situation could be worse. I just feel its not going to happen until my youngest is closer to 5 and if it has to be 5 years from now I just want to be certain of that :( DH leaves in a month and a half and I just wanted to have that little baby growing in my belly while he was gone....I feel so selfish because I want it so bad and already have two children :( but truth is they are both from previous an he adopted little one :( I feel so bad that I can't give him a baby and I know he's hurting he just doesn't know what to say to me......oh I need to stop....I can't stop crying OMG :( this is awful :( I think I just need to lay down an sleep it all off....being sick on top of everything else is definitely not helping :( I am so sorry I'm ranting :( bless your hearts...its only 10 months TTC but it just feels like an eternity :(why can't we be part of the 4-5 months for normal couples category :( I know I should be patient as thats what God is teaching me its just so hard at times :( but in the end I know God will do whats best for my family whether it be us having a baby or adopting another....I feel so cheated :( but yet ashamed of how I feel :(

Sorry for the rant I'll shush now :(


----------



## annie00

andrea- sweetie im so sorry u feel that way.. i think it will happen when the time is right.. im so very sorry.. ur in my preys!!! im not being nosy but u said the two kids u had now were from ur previous marriage and u adopted one?.. if u had a kid from the previous marriage then at least u no u can have kids sweetie... im here for u if u wanna talk and i have yahoo im if u wanna instant message each other


----------



## hopeful4bfp

ok so i have been going through this situation and for you to fully understand i have to give you a sort of back ground y'all dont have to read it all but i just couldnt believe what was said to me this morning...

My best friend is a gay man named Michael, he was dating a guy also named Michael (we will call him MD for short) for the past year. Saturday night was their one year anniversary, on that night MD beat Michael and was thrown out.

Michael had a friend named Amber and we have never gotten along. She has always made fun of my weight and was just a b**** to me in general. She recently seems to have lost her mind. She got pregnant back in Aug by one of 2 brothers (she doesnt know which) and since then has continued to try to turn everyone against Michael (for no apparent reason) . She told MD that he was cheating on him and addicted to drugs, the funny thing is that she would send him the text messages when he was in bed next to Michael. But before that MD actually believed her and left Michael, when they finally talked, they realised what she did and figured everything out and hasnt talked to her since. 

Michael and MD have been the two people i would go to with my worries about ttc and my sex life. Well when Michael through MD out i think he went to Amber and started talking sh*t about us cause i woke up to this message on facebook....

"I think it's so funny that you and Michael sit around talking shit about me and my baby. Sorry you're so fat and disgusting that you can't get pregnant and your husband doesn't want you anymore, but really Holly? You hope my baby comes out re tarded? Maybe you and Michael should be together because ya'll are both sad f*cking people to sit around and talk about an unborn baby like that, maybe that's why you can't get pregnant..it's probably just because you're disgustingly fat though. I feel sorry for you though, I mean your own family didn't even go to your wedding, that has to hurt..The even sadder part is that you're "best friend" is the one that told me all this shit about you..You and Michael are two peas in a pod, maybe when your husband gets the balls to divorce you and Michael can be together.."

For the record i havent talked to Amber in over a year and would never EVER say that i wish her baby comes out re tarded, that was MD talking sh*t to Amber trying to make her mad at him. The rest was Amber trying to get between me and Michael. I know that i shouldnt take anything she says seriously but it still hurt to read. It was all my fears put on paper, in my face... i responded and told her that i didnt say anything like that and i dont believe that Michael was there talking about me as he hasnt had anything to do with her in weeks but it didnt stop the whispers in the back of my head saying "shes right... your too fat to have a baby... your husband is disgusted by you" and its messing with me mentally i just want to go get stupid drunk and pass out into oblivion but as i am in the 2ww i wont risk it.:cry:


Well i hope everyone is doing better than i am

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi hopeful- that was a wicked thing that girl said. Don't let it get you down. I feel disgusting when me and my husband go through dry spells.. You've hear me gripe about it. But they love us.. Or else they wouldn't be with us. 

I think you need some good sleep, and need to talk to you hubby. Tell him you have some things to talk to him about, and that he needs to let you know when he can do that. Plan a dinner or go out for lunch or dinner... Express your feelings.. He should be able to comfort you. I do t see anything wrong with you. You're a beautiful kind woman. Don't let some bi*** get you down. :hug: 

We have our whole lives to ether be sad, or smile and do something about it.. As women.. We're strong but emotional.. Loving but.. Will kick your ass if you get me there.. ;) 
Talk to your hubby. See what he says. Find comfort.


----------



## annie00

holly- im so sorry that BIt** said that about u .. u r very pretty and ur husband doesnt think ur nasty if he did he wouldnt be married to u and yall wouldnt have the lovin relationship yall have.. i wouldnt even givin her the satisfaction of having a replie by me.. fuc* that BIT** sorry it just pisses me off that someone would actually tell u that... that is why me and dh doesnt have facebook are myspace bc it causes to much trouble.. 

i would delete her and ignore her from now on and move on with ur life.. ur such a better person then she will ever be.. keep ur head up and dont let anyone tell ur different.. good night and sleep tight 

its 2 am here and i cant sleep... ill prolly be on here late tom ... we dtd tonight but im way over ovulation but dont even no how many dpo am i .. haha wat a life...


----------



## ready4baby

Hopeful, those are such harsh and inaccurate statements that you can only conclude that she is psycho! She's touching on a sensitive spot in your psyche so I'm sure it is hurtful, but there is no truth or accuracy to what she said. Blow her off as much as you can and focus on your hubby--get some good hugs and reassurance and you'll feel much better!

Brandy, yay for a good first visit!!

Mrs, how does your temp look today? Rosa, how about you? 

Hazelnut, do you temp? That's really the only way to know when you O'd...but it seems like you may be on the same timeline as us. 4 dpo today & my temp was up again--yay! :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Seems to be pretty quiet in here this morning. Hope everyone is doing well. 

Hopeful- I wouldn't take anything she said to heart, though I know it's hard. You said yourself that she has a history of saying things to come inbetween people and just be generally hurtful. She knows you are ttc so she is saying all the things that she knows will make you feel bad and elicit a reaction. People like her thrive on things like this. None of it is true, she just wants to hurt you. Her opinion doesn't matter and will never matter. Try to forget the whole thing. You are so much better than her and don't need to waste your time and energy fretting over what she has to say. 

As for me I'm feeling a bit down today. I'm sure it's just the hormones. I miss oh, I just want to snuggle but we are both at work :[
I talked to oh last night about scheduling a private scan for next weekend to verify the gender. He thinks it's a great idea but we are going to wait until our income tax comes in (which will hopefully be by then). 
I've been looking into online schools for medical transcription so that after little button is born I don't have to go back to work and can instead work from home. The only thing is I have no idea which one to choose and the more I look at my options the more confused I become. It's starting to stress me out as I want to enroll as soon as possible so I can finish before lo is born. I found one that seemed really great, the only downside is it isn't federally funded which means no financial aid as classes are kind of expensive. 

Oh, I took 14 week bump pictures a couple days ago but have been procrastinating on actually posting them so here they are.
 



Attached Files:







d902164b.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 0









ffa0a272.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Love thats a beautiful bump :flower:

Thanks girls... Ive talked to my dh and he got so mad he threatened to hit her (he never really would) and that cheered me up a little :haha:... also my best friend in Florida said that she "will take care of it her way" lol again just said to make me laugh. but all that plus you girls made me feel loved. She just knew the exact buttons to push at the exact right time and it didnt help that i had literally just woke up and was checking my messages on my phone before getting out of bed so i wasnt even totally awake.....

how is everyone this morning....


----------



## annie00

good morning ladies... 
love- thats a cute bump.. 

hopeful how u feel this morning?

everyone eles yall still sleepin are what lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies!

Woke up this morning and my temp was 97.0.. That's always been a pre-o temp for me. 97.6-98.0- are usually what my temps are at after o.. So idk.. I put it in ff this morning and they marked me back at ovulating 5 days ago..? What the heck is going on. Check out my chart and compare it to previous ones.. Maca is confusing my body I think.. 
I'll take it though.. It seems when we feel really confused about our bodies, we end up with bfp, so I'll take it. 

Hopeful- I agree with every else and glad to hear dh wanted to kick her butt.. People are mean.. Imagine that she doesn't exist. 
Love- ooh that would be awesome to work from hone! How long does it take to graduate? Even if you can't get financial aid there are several, several grants yOu van apply for that literally just giving money away! I have a website I'll post a link later :)

Ready- how are you feeling post o? I'm crampy confused and golly I've had o pains after ff said I o'd and my cm is watery:(


----------



## sarahincanada

hopeful4bfp said:


> ok so i have been going through this situation and for you to fully understand i have to give you a sort of back ground y'all dont have to read it all but i just couldnt believe what was said to me this morning...
> 
> My best friend is a gay man named Michael, he was dating a guy also named Michael (we will call him MD for short) for the past year. Saturday night was their one year anniversary, on that night MD beat Michael and was thrown out.
> 
> Michael had a friend named Amber and we have never gotten along. She has always made fun of my weight and was just a b**** to me in general. She recently seems to have lost her mind. She got pregnant back in Aug by one of 2 brothers (she doesnt know which) and since then has continued to try to turn everyone against Michael (for no apparent reason) . She told MD that he was cheating on him and addicted to drugs, the funny thing is that she would send him the text messages when he was in bed next to Michael. But before that MD actually believed her and left Michael, when they finally talked, they realised what she did and figured everything out and hasnt talked to her since.
> 
> Michael and MD have been the two people i would go to with my worries about ttc and my sex life. Well when Michael through MD out i think he went to Amber and started talking sh*t about us cause i woke up to this message on facebook....
> 
> "I think it's so funny that you and Michael sit around talking shit about me and my baby. Sorry you're so fat and disgusting that you can't get pregnant and your husband doesn't want you anymore, but really Holly? You hope my baby comes out re tarded? Maybe you and Michael should be together because ya'll are both sad f*cking people to sit around and talk about an unborn baby like that, maybe that's why you can't get pregnant..it's probably just because you're disgustingly fat though. I feel sorry for you though, I mean your own family didn't even go to your wedding, that has to hurt..The even sadder part is that you're "best friend" is the one that told me all this shit about you..You and Michael are two peas in a pod, maybe when your husband gets the balls to divorce you and Michael can be together.."
> 
> For the record i havent talked to Amber in over a year and would never EVER say that i wish her baby comes out re tarded, that was MD talking sh*t to Amber trying to make her mad at him. The rest was Amber trying to get between me and Michael. I know that i shouldnt take anything she says seriously but it still hurt to read. It was all my fears put on paper, in my face... i responded and told her that i didnt say anything like that and i dont believe that Michael was there talking about me as he hasnt had anything to do with her in weeks but it didnt stop the whispers in the back of my head saying "shes right... your too fat to have a baby... your husband is disgusted by you" and its messing with me mentally i just want to go get stupid drunk and pass out into oblivion but as i am in the 2ww i wont risk it.:cry:
> 
> 
> Well i hope everyone is doing better than i am
> 
> :dust: to everyone


Hi, I hope you dont mind me butting in, but I check this thread to see if Kylarsmom has updated and read this and was very annoyed.
Ive been seeing a therapist for a while and wanted to share what he has told me about dealing with people like this: You can never change a person, but you can control your reaction to the person and this is where strength lies. This person is obviously a nasty person, probably unhappy with her life and wants to make everyone around her unhappy. The fact she said those nasty things to you proves this person is not someone on your level, and should be viewed with sympathy, and disgust. Do not for a second let her comments hurt you, she does not deserve that. Its easier said than done, but with practice can work. I would think of her in my mind as a piece of dirt that doesnt deserve to take any space in your mind. You seem a really nice person, and so hold your head up high and be proud of who you are and confident you are a nice person who would never say the things she did to someone else.
(sorry if that sounds heavy but its something Ive worked on in therapy and its really helped me!) :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Hey Mrs, I had to post right back...I went through that with FF the last two cycles. Based on the most recent temps, it would pick an O date for me. And then a few days later, it would change it, and a day after that, it would remove O altogether. ARRGGH! I was so frustrated that I gave up emotionally and just wanted my period. Oops, got a bfp instead :p So hang in there and keep bd'ing as long as you guys are in the mood. 

Your temps don't look like post-o compared to your previous cycles. So, it's possible of course...but I think you'll have to wait & see, particularly since you are still getting watery cm. For those of us with long cycles, our bodies try to ovulate & just don't quite and then try again... 

I feel great--thanks! My temp keeps climbing and my only complaint is this darn yeast infection :( It's getting better, though. 

Oh, and Love, my sis did medical transcription certification. It's a great idea for a stay at home job! I'm sure you'll do awesome; my sis has some...pyschological issues...and she had trouble finding a job. As with any degree, just make sure you know the market, pay & need for your degree :) It's a great idea! I would love to stay home.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thanks ready I go see my ob/gyn here soon. Appt is at 2:15..so I'm going to bring all of this up. Urgh.. 

Sara- I know what you mean. I've been goingto therapy too, and thTs exactly what she tells me when I get upset about my mother.


----------



## annie00

im so ready to go to the dr. i asked dh what i should bring up at the dr.. and he said he isnt sure yet.. but make sure i bring up we dont think im ovulating.. so hey thats a step in the right direction!!!... i no im not pregnant so im just hanging out here bc i love yall lol.. 

i had no cm at all this whole cycle expect 3 days of lotion like.. and we dtd last night but hey im over it lol..


----------



## annie00

omg.. i forgot to tell yall .. the other day when we went back home we went out to eat there was like 18 friends plus us.. and one of our friends is pregnant and i was feeding her my veggies bc i dont eat veggies.. anyways we was just chatting and i asked her what names she liked and she was unsure.. so dh over heard us and he said i like the name Bently and my heart melted bc that has been my favorite name for so long i just never said anything.. he said he likes it for a little boy but i think i would like it either boy r girl.. that was awsome...

im cramping hmm period.. lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

hopeful I am so sorry hun :hugs: you just have to ignore an let the idiots get out of your life....praying for you darling....

AFM this is my temps as of now....really looking kinda good honestly :)
 



Attached Files:







MYCHART.png
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- each place seems to have a different course length. The one that isn't federally funded takes 4 months to complete if you work at it 40hrs a week but they give you 12 months to finish it as they know not everyone has an available 40 hours a week to dedicate to the course. I'm hoping to finish in no longer than 6 months. I wasn't aware I could apply for a grant, I thought those were only for people going to college not taking one course for a certificate. 

Ready- I would love nothing more than to work from home, plus it would pay a lot better than my current job. Which means I could spoil lo more lol. I already know that I'm not going to want to leave lo after he's born.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i normally dont let the things she says get to me but for some reason this time it really did. She always found it so irritating that she couldnt hurt my feelings and i would just laugh at her, and she would try anything and everything so i was use to it. but i havent talked to her in over a year so i guess i was unconditioned and unsuspecting, but i feel much better today. I looked around and realized that i am more blessed than she can ever be.

I'm actually off today but have some errands to run. I'm procrastinating though i dont want to get out of bed. im so tired for some reason, its too early for it to be a symptom, i think its probably stress, dealing with my best friend morning the lost of his relationship and work. I swear that i receive one more phone call at 3am to listen to him cry im gonna shoot him lol..

Well hope everybody has a wonderful day today lots of :dust: to all


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I dont think its too early to be a symptom I'm overly tired an last night cried myself to sleep :( and I was 5dpo an today I'm overly tired need a nap and just can't go to sleep because of course having the boys LOL.....enjoy sleep while you can get it :) when ya have a baby its all over with LOL


----------



## rosababy

Hey all. I haven't had time to catch up on my "reading" yet, but I wanted to check in...I'll be back later tonight. Tuesdays are BUSY! My temp was 97.6, which is 0.1 lower than yesterday. Sigh. I was hoping for 98s right away...

So, my sil told me my progesterone levels are too low. They are technically in the "range of normal" but considering the cycle day I was on, they should be way higher, which is probably why my doc didn't say anything about it. Plus, it was my general doc, not a specialist. (My sil, the midwife, just to be clear) I've been putting on the progesterone cream for many cycles now, but it's still low. Does anyone know of a way to bring my levels up??? I haven't heard back from my sil yet (doesn't EVERYONE sit by their computer all day, waiting for my messages?! WTF?! :haha:), so I'm sure she'll have some more ideas, but I was just wondering if anyone knew. :shrug: She said this is probably why I'm not getting pregnant yet. Awesome.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

rosababy said:


> Hey all. I haven't had time to catch up on my "reading" yet, but I wanted to check in...I'll be back later tonight. Tuesdays are BUSY! My temp was 97.6, which is 0.1 lower than yesterday. Sigh. I was hoping for 98s right away...
> 
> So, my sil told me my progesterone levels are too low. They are technically in the "range of normal" but considering the cycle day I was on, they should be way higher, which is probably why my doc didn't say anything about it. Plus, it was my general doc, not a specialist. (My sil, the midwife, just to be clear) I've been putting on the progesterone cream for many cycles now, but it's still low. Does anyone know of a way to bring my levels up??? I haven't heard back from my sil yet (doesn't EVERYONE sit by their computer all day, waiting for my messages?! WTF?! :haha:), so I'm sure she'll have some more ideas, but I was just wondering if anyone knew. :shrug: She said this is probably why I'm not getting pregnant yet. Awesome.


Your charts looking like mine LOL.....FX because mine jumped at 6dpo I'll be praying yours does as well babes :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! how is everyones TWW going? Hope everyone is having lots and lots of symptoms and that all those test turn pink!

I forgot to tell you all how my son Zachary is reacting to this whole pregnancy thing! It is so cute!
So far We have included him in everything. He knows there is a baby in mommies tummy and that when it is time we will bring the baby home from the hospital. We will be including him at all of our ultrasound appts as well. For the past week he has been carrying around my reborn doll. He feeds her, and dresses her up, and has long conversations with her. He shows her how to play with his toys. Yesterday I had my first appt. DH and Zachary stayed in the car while I went in as I knew it was just going to be a PAP and discussion of my diabetes. It took a long time! When I got out to the car, Zachary started yelling, "Mommy?!? Where is the baby?!" My DH told me that the entire time I was in the office that my Zachary did nothing but talk about the baby and that mommy was inside getting it. DH tried to tell him that we werent taking the baby home today, but then a woman came out of another office next door holding a baby carrier, and my little Mr. Mom was convinced! Lol!


----------



## annie00

brandi-- that is the cutest thing ever.. made me smile ear to ear.. and im really glad yall are including him and everything.. thats how it should be.. thats is great. :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I hate life sometimes its just not fair.....so my 18 year old cousin is a highschool drop out...has no job...and her boyfriend has no job they live in a trailer with her....not a NICE double wide or anything nice...a piece of crap one thats falling to pieces ok.....and well SHES PREGNANT...she calls me today and was like I just wanted to call and let you know I got my blood test today and IM PREGNANT....I was so mad at her I could slap her....now who is going to raise this baby....??? Who knows and look at me and DH just today talking about saving the money which we don't need much more to just go ahead and do IVF or something....I'm tired of waiting and its just not happening...and now I'm ooooooberly upset with my cousin :( I duno how to react or what to say without being rude :( All I said was "congrats...hope its what you wanted" grrr I could slap myself :( I am so depressed this cycle its awful :( still no biopsy results of today if she doesn't call tomorrow I suppose I might just be calling her and asking for my next referrel to the doctor to do my surgeries :(


----------



## annie00

andrea- why dont u see if she would be willing to give the baby up for adoption??

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! guess what Edward from twlight passed right infront of my house yesterday ate at the res truant by my house and shot seens in my side yard.. OMG and here i am in texas and not get to see anything.. its all over the newspaper and all .. wow.. im numb..


----------



## rosababy

Oh Holly. I just had time to read your post. What a sad sad person she is. She sounds jealous, insecure, and hateful of herself. People that are happy and who love themselves do NOT say those awful, hateful things about other people. You are a beautiful person, and none of those things are true. You forget about her immediately. She is not worth your time or thoughts. :hugs: We love you.

Andrea, don't feel guilty about feeling bad. You're allowed to feel whatever you feel. It's okay. :hugs: We love you too. Thanks for your supportive words about my chart. FX that they go up, too! Ugh...just read about your cousin. Why do people like that get preggo when we're trying so hard?!?! :wacko:

Love, what a beautiful bump you have!! You give us hope. Thank you for not leaving us.

Mrs., it honestly doesn't look you o'ed yet...what are the open circles? Different waking times? Could that have something to do with the weird temps? And still having cm...I would keep bd'ing every other day, or every day until you get a bigger spike. :shrug: ???

Brandy, your son is so CUTE!!! I love it! He's going to be such a good big brother!

Sigh. As for me, my sil said my progesterone levels tested too low for 7 dpo. The lab says they're "in the normal range" but my doc is not a fertility specialist, or even an ob-gyn, and I'm sure she saw that all of my numbers were in the normal range, but didn't study them very hard. I've been putting on progesterone creme since October, guess it's not doing anything. :shrug:
I have been asking around, and evidently there are some pills that I can take, as well as vaginal suppositories. Both are prescribed by docs, so I'm REALLY hoping that my new ob-gyn will give me something on my Feb 23 appointment. By then, it will be month 10, but I'm telling him cycle 11, so we can get the ball rolling.

It's most frustrating, because I can pretty much count myself out for this cycle, and every cycle until I get some progesterone meds. I don't have enough progesterone to implant, let alone carry a baby. :cry: Feeling pretty down.


----------



## rosababy

ANNIE, EDWARD WAS IN YOUR YARD AND YOU DIDN'T SEE HIM?!?!?! Omg. He's just so beautiful. However, I'm team Jacob...:winkwink: Nothing hotter than a hot, sweaty, tan werewolf. :rofl:


----------



## EJW147

Hello ladies! As you probably guessed af got me yesterday blah!!! Rosa I feel like you I just know something is probably off maybe my progesterone too. My appointment is march 1st for a pap but I'm hoping they will listen to me and do more like some blood work. The last couple cycles my periods have been really heavy with some clots haven't looked into it online really because I'm too scared but I will be telling my doc about it for sure! Just Hope if there is something going on it can be fixed. Ahh wish my appointment was tomorrow! Lol Hope everyone is doing great and there are lots of bfps soon!!!!!!! :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Andrea that is a tough situation, :hugs: im not sure how i would handle that either. It makes me glad that my sister is a fanatic about her bc and all my other friends are gay males so i will never have to go through that (hopefully):thumbup:...

im a little crampy and my nipples are a little more sensitive than normal but im trying my hardest (and failing) not to symptom spot. im feeling really hopeful this cycle:smug:


----------



## rosababy

EJW, I'm so sorry AF got you. :hugs: Your chart was looking so good, too! :cry: Definitely get bloods taken...that's the easiest thing to do right away, and it seems like a doc will do that without waiting a year. I hope it's NOT progesterone for you, too. This sucks, doesn't it? :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well ladies I had a good talk with my dr. Today. He was impressed with my charting and overall knowledge about all this. He said with pcos the two main medications used are the metformin and clomid. But since I'm taking maca, which is natural, I'd rather keep trying this way. I'm going back in another 2 months if the maca doesn't shine through. I was expecting bloodwork and tests if some sort but he said it wasn't necessary at this point. So I guess I'll go back in 2 months if we haven't conceived by then. 

I also started spotting again? Wth?? Huge cramp a few minutes ago. Went potty and blam there it is :( urgh. 

Rosa- idk what those circles stand for.. ? My temp is within the hour same time ever day.. So I'm not sure. Idk what's up.. Just waiting it out. Not likely but it'd be amazing if this was Ib. :) that would be nice


----------



## hopeful4bfp

ok so i have to eat my words about being happy that i would never go through having someone close to me get pregnant... my friend in florida just called me and said that she is late by two months and has only had a little brown spotting with no tissue.... im like ugg i jinxed it... She is the same one that had the sixth sense that someone around her was pg last month but she never found out who it was. i think it is her. She will be a great mom, she has been with her bf for 5 years so they are stable and if she is im happy for her but at the same time im like grrr why..... i told her to go get a test even though she just thinks its her ovaries acting up (she has a condition) even though going 2 months with out af is unusual, shes trying to convince herself that shes not cause its not a good time... im sad:cry: .....

ejw- im sorry af got you :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I don't mind someone getting pregnant whose been trying for a while but I gave her a speech about a month ago yelling at her for not using protection for goodness sakes she just dropped out of high school doesn't have a GED or diploma....thats awful....

Anyways watching One Born Every Minute this girl had insemination and OMG twins ones black an ones white :) so awesome lucky her :) She Ovulated more than one eggy and used a white donor an a black donor the day after sooooo ONE OF EACH TOOK OMG HOW COOL IS THAT!

I know how you feel hopeful its hard :( at least shes in a stable relationship thats the good thing...my cousin is with some gothic looking idiot who is a drug addict :( I feel so bad for this baby maybe I could talk her into letting me adopt the baby...I duno.....I want it so bad :( to give it a good home with lots of love.....I'm the 2nd person she told I must be something important since I haven't talked to her in just over a month...

This headache is so bad I've vomited twice :( this is horrible :( right in the middle feels like I have someone sitting on my head OMG :( HORRID :( have awful heartburn too :(


----------



## annie00

ROSA--- NO bc im in tx working outta town and my MIL called me an told me this today she lives across the sttreet from me.. I flipped out OMG IM SO MAD... Oh hell no team edward.. MMMMMMM i wish he would bite me in my sleep and make me run really fast with him.. OMG YESSSSSSSSSS... lol sorry i just love him :) 

My throat is sore Almost like on my right side.. im not sure if there are two sides in the throat but my right side is sore kinda uncomfortable... and im cramping very noticable on my right side.. feels like some one is stabbing me and forgot to pull the knive out.. guess im getting sick and af is about to show


----------



## annie00

Mrs. im on metforphin 1000MG a day and i have a period every 28 days.. not sure if its makin me ovulate are not.. i thought last month NO i know last month i O. bc 14 from the day i thought i O i started my period.. but this month im just not sure about.. but we will find out couple weeks.. i need some more metforphin my dr gave me enough for 3 months and this will be my 2nd period on it.. this month..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

My temps are weird..


----------



## ready4baby

Yes your temps are weird, Mrs! :wacko: Still look pre-O, but maybe they are on their way up now? Any more CM?


----------



## nypage1981

Morning!

I hafta go to the doc today. Im so nervous I cant remember anything to answer to anyone so im sorry....im all crazy nervous....so afraid of bad news:( 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., did you tell your doc about the Maca? What did he say about it? Had he heard of it? Did he say to continue it? Just curious, since I'm on it too...

Why do you have to wait to have bloods or clomid? Was that your choice?
Your chart is weird, I agree. I agree with Ready...they seem to be pre-o. Do you think that was ovulating spotting? Does that exist?? :shrug: Usually the open circles mean the temp was taken at a different time, but maybe they mean something else. Are you putting in other symptoms, so maybe they're saying that the temps could be affected by an outside factor?? I bet we could find something on FF about it if we searched.

My temp was 97.7 today. I've given up on the 98s. However, like we always say...it's the pattern, not the numbers. And it appears to be a nice biphasic pattern, but I don't know. What do you all think?


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I hafta go to the doc today. Im so nervous I cant remember anything to answer to anyone so im sorry....im all crazy nervous....so afraid of bad news:(
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!

Why are you going to the doc? Why are you nervous?? Breathe. Now breathe again. You'll be fine. :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, you're going to be just fine!! :hugs: They're only going to have good things to say! :)


Rosa, your chart looks okay! Definitely biphasic...there's not a lot of data in last month's chart but it doesn't look too far off. Give it a few more days and maybe it'll shoot up again--triphasic here you come? :)


----------



## rosababy

Ready, Yes, last cycle I decided not to temp after FF confirmed my O because waking up near AF made me so nervous! However, turns out getting AF as a surprise was suckier than having a low temp. :wacko: So, I will from now on, keep temping all the way through. Last cycle, my luteal phase was 16 days!! :wacko: That was not fun.

Thanks! I think it looks biphasic, too...I'm hoping for a tri coming up soon!! However, after the progesterone news, I'm not too hopeful. I'm going to keep taking Maca, and talk to my doc about it on the 23rd. I won't be surprised if AF comes this cycle, because of the low levels. :shrug: We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, don't be so sure that you have a problem...what was your progesterone level, by the way? A long luteal phase isn't really something to feel bummed about (although I know it's hard to wait for AF!)--that's actually a good sign. That means there is plenty of opportunity for a little bean to have a home. I would have thought that would indicate your progesterone was just fine. My doc wasn't interested in checking my level once I told her the length of my LP.


----------



## rosababy

Ready, it was 8.something. Since I was 7dpo at the time, my sil said it should be in the teens. I dunno. :shrug: My luteal phase is also not the same each month. Sometimes it's 12, once it was 15, and last cycle, it was 16. WTF?! I thought that a long luteal phase meant that progesterone was fine, too, but who knows. Thanks for the uplifting words, though. Maybe I'm not out yet.


----------



## ready4baby

I think I've heard over 10 is desired, but that doesn't mean it's required at 7dpo. The level would continue to go up, I would think, during the LP & if pregnancy occurred. I've read morning sickness being termed "progesterone poisoning." Ha. :) Hopefully all is well, and it will be good to get it all checked out at your doc visit!


----------



## annie00

hey ladies.. i no with me my family dr told me if metforphin doesnt do the trick than im on to clomid.. but i got to see a fertilty specialtist for that...

AFM- last night i was laying in my bed and i couldnt sleep stayed up til 230am and i layin on my back and all of a sudden i got nervous.. wtf... then it when away... i dunno.. it was weird..


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- Im just going....not really sure why, seems like the thing to do! lol. I guess i hope they will do blood work so i can see if progesterone is high enough and maybe get some prescribed? 

Im having the icky tummy because im making myself sick. UGH. IDk why, just nervous that my numbers wont be good. I cant quite get out of my head about my MC. Hope doc can help me out cuz ive been so stressed and nervous so far.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- try to relax, I know it's a hard thing to do at the first appointment. I'm sure everything is fine and there won't be any bad news to share. I'm keeping wonderful thoughts for you and can't wait to hear how everything turned out!

Rosa- as ready metioned, there may not be anything wrong with you. Each woman is different and each body is different. If your levels are within a normal range then I wouldn't send yourself into a panic that you can't conceive. Yes, you sister has experience with these things, but she can't tell you for certain that you are broken based on one set of numbers. It's like saying someone is pregnant because they are feeling nauseous. It is possible but definitely not always the case. It is something I would bring up to your ob, but until your doctor tells you something is wrong I would try not to worry so much. People conceive everyday when the odds are against them. Keeping yourself in such a worry isn't going to help your cycles any. It may delay af, which we all know how much that sucks. Just keep doing what you're doing, as for now that's all you can really do. Ny and I both were certain it wasn't going to happen and that something was wrong with us, then out of nowhere came our bfps. I'm sure you will get yours soon and then you can throw your sisters words back at her for making you worry so much.


----------



## rosababy

Ready and Love, THANK YOU! Your words help more than you know. Maybe I _am _being overly worried for nothing. You're right, people conceive with worst situations, and like I mentioned earlier, my sil is not the most optimistic woman...she likes facts and obviously doesn't know she's upsetting me, otherwise she wouldn't be saying these things. I never thought that I would never be able to conceive, just that it would delay it even more, and I'm already anxious. I'm going to continue Maca and the cream. My LP is long every cycle, just not the same number of days, which is weird, but I'm going with it. I was crying all night last night, and my poor dh was trying so hard to cheer me up. I'm feeling much better now. Usually this is how I feel on CD1, not 5 dpo!! :wacko:

Ny, let us know how your doc appointment goes!

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- you remember what a nervous wreck I was before my first appointment and at the hospital and before this last scan. With all the worrying I did I'm surprised I didn't give little button a heart attack lol. You were there for me and trying to keep me hopeful and assured me everything was going to be alright. Now it's my turn to be here for you and assure you that your little bean is safe and sound in there. 

As for me- I'm finally starting to feel more pregnant that fat. It feels like there is a weight strapped to my stomach and I can feel it especially when I walk. I'm also having this pain in my right hip/butt area when I stand or move around. It comes and goes so I'm pretty sure little button is sitting on or kicking a nerve. Love you too button.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi yes my temps are confusing me. It's one of those things that I'll just wait out (like always lol) 

It was my decision not tostart testing until later. I have some other things concerning my health apparently that I need to take care of first. Plus we're still doing the whT happens, happens.. 
I don't want to full on try until I'm done with my degree. Plus I kind of chickened out once I was there.. Once we addressed my other health issues, I felt silly to bring up ttc in the first place because of the fact that I have priorities with the other issues, that need to be taken care of first. I've known this.. I've just gotten a little obsessed with what my body is doing fertility-wise. 
Anyways talking to my doctor was really good. It made me snap back Into the full picture of things. 

He had never heard of maca before. But was interested to see how it works for me. 

Rosa- 16 day luteal phase is still within normal limits. I wonder if that's why girls that don't tracktheir cycles think their period is late and they suspect pregnancy and then at shows a few days later..? 

Progesterone poisoning! Yea that makes sense lol 

The spotting has stopped.. And I'm not sure if it was o spotting or not.. I had af. It was complete finished on cd 5 then on cd8,9, and 10 I had brown spotting. It was light but was there only when I wiped. 

Then yesterday, cd 18, and today lightly, I've had more. I didn't realize it till later yest when i went potty and had stains (sry) in my panties.. Then there when I wiped.. 

I'm wondering if my previous temps were sporadic, although the numbers seemed within Normal limits, and maybe the maca has altered my temps? My dr made a good point about the maca since I told him that it's natures clomid, and he said if t works the same then it alters my cycle.. Just wishful thinking that the temps are ok and maybe this spotting is IB and the dip was an implantation dip. Really unlikely but a hint of hope lol


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I'm so glad we could make you even a little bit better. That means we are doing our jobs. We've all felt the way you do. TTC is hard on a woman's emotions, there's no doubting it. I was terrified I couldn't conceive, especially after having a d&c with my loss. The support from you ladies here is what helped me get my bfp. Just try to keep in mind it's always possible and we will be here for you every step of the way. Promise.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Love. The support on the site, especially this thread, is just what I need. My dh is soooo supportive, but it helps to hear it from other ladies who are going through the same thing. 

Mrs., what degree are you working on? I was in the same boat, I didn't even want to THINK about babies until I was done with my degree. It's so much pressure upon pressure. When will you be finished? My 16 day LP was terrible. I was conVINCED I was pregnant, because it had never been that long. But alas, bfn after bfn. :cry: It was still really weird, since I've never been that late. :shrug: I don't know about Maca altering your temps. I don't think it's done much with mine, but everyone is different, I suppose. Everyone reacts differently to things. However if it's truly "nature's clomid" then maybe it does affect our cycles. I did O 2 days earlier than I normally do...I had one cycle where I o'ed this early, but that was a fluke. The spotting thing is definitely :wacko: though. :shrug: Sorry I can't be of much help...sometimes we just have weird cycles.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

edit


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls

MRS- im sorry you are dealing with health issues:( Does some sort of surgery need be done? I am glad you are getting it dealt with though. 

Rosa- i am with you in the progesterone boat. Its one of the worse things to worry about.....but my doc said dont? Idk- he's kind of anti- progesterone supplements and thinks it doesnt help until way later in pregnancy. So I hope he is right since I believe I have progesterone issues and thats why I MC last year....but he says its more likely there was something wrong with that fetus and that is why the progesterone dropped...I hope you get it figured out, maybe doc appt is next to ask them? 

Thanks Love for tryin to make me feel better! My first appt wasnt very exciting or comforting actually. Spent allllllll day there and many tests, but he didnt want to check HCG levels or progesterone. Said my uterus is a bit enlarged during the pelvic and thats how it should feel at 5 weeks but i still have no proof. Sigh. Can you still button your jeans? Lol. I already feel bloated huge so i like my running clothes right now.


----------



## annie00

Mrs- i thought yall was TTC but from the post above yall just not preventing .. Correct?? so if yall are not TTC then y take Maca? Im not judgin im just wondering.. Lol..

how is everyone eles.. 

i can post on here ten times a day and noone ever talks back... i feel very unwelcomed.. i think i might go find a more friendly site.. i dont want to but noone ever ever ever replies to my post are even say HEY ANNIE,,,


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny- thank you.. Finally my phone doesn't switch ny to my lol. Yes. I'm looking at 2 or 3 surgeries. Procedures it the nicer word for. I've been moping all day. I'm going to talk to dh when I get home and see if we should stop ttc for a while. Will take some stress off me. I didn't realize the importance of it. So now it has precedence over ttc.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I decided to take maca because it helps regulate my cycle. We've been ttc by just letting nature take it's course... Since infertility runs high in my family I was hoping to boost my chances.. Having a baby is still important to us. We discussed ntnp before u joined this thread as: ntnp means allowing nature to take its course and not stressing dh about it.. Doesn't mean we cant figure out our cycles and better our chances.


----------



## annie00

mrs. u will be fine.. and i hope ur surgery goes fine..... 
what kinda surgery u gotta have?


----------



## annie00

oo i c.. so technically me and DH is NTNP.... oh thts kool.... cus he says what happends happends.. lol


----------



## nypage1981

Annie- we so do too answer when you ask something! I think I just dont answer when I dont know sorta thing. Im sure everyone else too. 

Mrs- do these issues prevent TTC or mess with it even? Wouldnt you need these procedures done before falling preg or wouldnt it mess with that?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm not sure. I'll be talking to my doc. I set some appts up to get answers. We'll see.Needless to say, I'll still be here to support you ladies.

Annie- we do and have answered you. I've never found this site to be unsupporting or unwelcoming. There have been several things you've said that (since I can't speak for anyone I'll speak for myself) I personally don't agree with in your situation on ttc.. Therefore I personally don't give advice to you because the things we have said about you stabilizing things with your Bf before you try to bring an innocent child into such chaos.. Now this isnt under assumptions.. This is from things you've personally said yourself about the way your Bf treats you. I personally won't give advice to someone who's not in my opinion "ready or stable" enough to bring a baby into this unfriendly overpopulated world. 
Now this again, is my own opinion and you can hate me for it.. But based on the problems you've brought up on here about your personal life.. I feel like you should be taking all the effort that u out into ttc, into stabilizing your relationship.. I see way to many single moms who don't have the means to give a child everything it deserves.. Not that u r single (cuz your not) but one day, you'll hopefully ge tired of hearing your Bf tell you negative things.. 
Again nt my place to say.. But it is an opinion.. So maybe next time you should think about what personal information you share that would make peoples opinions change about you. 
Again- these are my own words.. But i have seen several ladies here give you advice.. So u really can't say that we haven't.. 
This is a support forum and I'm soo sorry to be unsupporting, I justdont support distructive behavior. I'm sorry.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Annie-- while i agree with mrs i have also noticed that you ask generic questions like "i have a cramp on my left side what does it mean" and we answer with "it can be many things everyone is different" you continue to ask the same question over and over cause you dont like the answers you get. im sorry that you think we are unsupporting but at the same i feel like you come here not for the need of having real questions about ttc but more for attention and sympathy that you get from the amazing girls on here. It is evident with your little rant of "pay attention to me or i will leave and find someone that will"... I think you seriously need to mature a little before bringing a child into the world... good luck on the other sites


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

well i guess that scared everyone away lol.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i know right?..... lol.....

Maybe i should have been a little more supportive?


----------



## annie00

this is only to hopeful and mrs

well first off u didnt scare me away i was spending TIME with my BF!!!!!!!!!!! and second off how can yall sit over there and judge me bc me and him was fighting one day and i came on here and RANT about it?? JUST LIKE YALL DO!!! ABOUT LIFE!!! BUt yall cant let it go can yall.. I know yall all have fights with yalls husbands but act like yall are a perfect fuc*ing couple.. yall come on here everyday especially u hopeful and say oh my nipples burn and im cramping usual for me though.. af got me.. like u want people to feel sorry for u and mrs all u do is talk u never shut up and u need to keep ur stupid opinions to ur self there pointless!!!

yall have no right judgin anyone.. yall have really hurt me this time.. i thought yall was my friends someone i could turn to for advice but boy was i wrong.. ha.. yea right friends.. dont tell me what i can and cant do with my life and my relationship.. ITS MY LIFE AND I WILL LIVE IT HOW I WANT TO.. I came on here for support not judgment. yall two dont give any kind of support only negative BS and judgment.. Yea they have amazing girls on here but its not yall two!!! The only reason i say what is goin on with me today is bc thats what the sites are for duhh.. it it TTC FORUM>> but why are yall on here yall are not TTC???

MRs.. u say im a attention getter when i sign on i dont even read ur posts bc they are stupid and pointless and there so many of them... DRAMA QUEEN <<surgery really come on its a little procedure and its along way from ur heart>>

Hopeful- i dont think u should even be on here bc ur husband clearly dont want to have a kid at the moment.. So why waste ur time and effort on here everyday if its not what he wants???? What kind of Fucking sympathy can you get from people that all want the same thing and then gets jealous when her SO CALLED FRIEND gets pregnant.. ugh didnt u say that ?? Im jealous but im happy.... yea right ur jealous!!! How r u gonna tell me that i need to mature first its none of ur business and 2nd its not my fault he doesnt want a kid with u .....

MAYBE I SHOULD HAVE BEEN SUPPORTIVE 








sorry ladies yall all had to read this but im not gonna sit back and let someone tell me how i can and cant live my life.. from one arguement.. WOW y cant they just get over it??


----------



## annie00

now all the other ladies if yall want me to leave i will be gladdly to leave... i will add yall on my friends list and keep in touch.. but if yall want me to stay i will .. yall vote.. 

sorry yall had to go threw this BS of people tellin me how to live my life!!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Annie- That's enough. There was no reason to say those things to Mrs and Hopeful. They were simply telling you things because of what you have said about your life and relationship. You are saying things to be hurtful and that is not right. I haven't been in this thread too much lately because i'm going through a miscarriage but I have been reading everything and you need to stop. I have had to bite my tongue quite a few times from the things you have said. But it's true.. You ask questions that can mean so many things. If someone doesn't answer you, it's because they don't know the answer because it's your body and everyone's is different. You also complain about you and your DH all the time so we are all sorry if we don't completely agree with you for your reasoning to be on here. A baby needs to be brought into a stable relationship and from things you have said, it's obvious you don't have one. So these women are just speaking the truth. They have tried to help you over and over again and have never been mean. They keep welcoming you and you just keep pushing them back again. There is no reason to just be hurtful.. Using their own issues against them. We are all on here for support and if you don't think you are getting any, or you can't be supportive yourself, then you might want to leave this thread..


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol, well that was funny. 

Agreed Kiki and thank you. 

Your post doesn't bother me Annie.. Just further confirms that you need to grow up some. Hope you won't talk to your kids like that. 

You have no idea what's going on with me, nor the severity of the situation. Why? Because I don't post all my "drama" online! Something maybe you should learn. 
No one is going to tell you to leave, I for one don't because I find it humorous toread your posts.. Especially the factthat u just don't pick up on things.. Funny. 
And to further that, you go to another thread yest laughing about us.. Seeing the above posts.. Is why people don't respond to you. 

Don't come on a new thread and insult the people that helped formed it. Mmk? Food for thought.. 

I still hope your situation gets better though ..And that one day u do ttc.. 
But To your comment: we have been up and down about ttc full on.. But There's a lot more to it than I think you could understand.. But hey.. Do you.. mmk? 

I dont think anyone will disagree with me.. So take a hint already.. U say u wonder why nobody responds to you....... Hmm seems pretty obvious to me. 
Good luck.


----------



## loveinbinary

Annie- I've looked over your posts for some now for the same reasons mrs and hopeful mentioned. I've stated several times, as have other people, our opinions of you ttc with the condition your relationship is in. It was not simply one day that this situation with your boyfriend occurred, but rather nearly two weeks. None of us claim to have the perfect relationship, I certainly fight with oh all the time but at the end of the day he doesn't dangle ttc over my head if I lose weight. That on it's own tells us all that this child you are trying to create isn't wanted by him. As you said you will do whatever you want to do and we can't stop you. I have held my tongue long enough and I'm going to say now that I would like you to leave. I can't speak for anyone else but it seems clear that this isn't the thread for you. We don't agree with your situation so we say nothing and you complain that we don't answer your repetitive and very generic questions. We cant tell you what every cramp or twinge means and we can't tell you if you are ov'ing based solely on your cm. We've told you several times the only way to really know for sure is to temp and use opks. I personally think you have overstayed your welcome and especially with the hateful things you have just said to hopeful and mrs that were certainly uncalled for. So what of some of us are on a break here. I'm pregnant and this is still the only thread I come to because I love these ladies like family. Should I be made to leave because I am no longer ttc? 

I think it would be better for everyone of you left. We clearly can't offer you the support you seek because we don't agree with your situation. I will be contacting an admin to help sort all of this out.


----------



## ready4baby

Wow, ladies, quite the night was had here on bnb... sorry that I missed it! Hopeful & Mrs, you did not deserve to get trashed like that & I hope you don't take a word of it to heart. :hugs: Annie, goodbye & gl.

Seems like we've had enough negative energy on here--what do you think? How about this for a conversation topic...ITCHY! :wacko: I'm going nuts with this thing!! Who all is 5/6dpo? Mrs, still a question mark it seems? Rosa, Andrea? Who else? It's so boring to wait this one out!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Itchy?? Lol well wherever I'm at, my bbs are fuller and tender. That started yesterday.. The spotting continued till early evening. The day before it was brown staining.. No flow, then yest it was the brown in my cm.. ? How promising does that sound?! Lol it's really ok if it's not, better in fact(temporarily).. But this is a very odd cycle.

Oh ready. Waiting is the hardest part .. It'll fly by though. Be sure of that.. Time flys by too quickly!


----------



## ready4baby

Spotting can be a very good sign at 6/7dpo...you had a little temp dip, could have been early implanation with old blood coming out now? Who knows, but I hope that is the case! I guess we are all "waiting & seeing" Yikes. Anyone read Cider House Rules? That book drove me nuts cause it was all about waiting & seeing--that is NOT my favorite thing.

Darn yeast infection--I'm sick of it! Also not my favorite thing. :) No symptoms what so ever here except feeling flushed, which is only the progesterone & higher temp showing themselves.


----------



## rosababy

Yowza, I missed a lot, too. I'm not even sure what to say...Annie, I'm sorry you felt unwelcome. Good luck on your journey.

Ready, you still have that darn yeast infection?? That stinks!! :wacko: I haven't checked anyone's temps today...but my temp went up to 98!!! :happydance: Now let's see if it will STAY up there!


----------



## rosababy

Ready, is that dotted line on your chart new? Why do you think FF is unsure of your O date now??


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- things sound pretty good for you this cycle. You know it's probably going to happen now that you have decided to take a break to focus on your health. That's just how it goes lol. As soon as some life event happens and waiting becomes a better choice, bam you're pregnant. If you get your bfp this cycle would it be a bad thing? Not meaning bad in an unwanted way, but bad as in a health risk. 

Ready- I'm so sorry, sounds like you're having a miserable time. Hope that infection clears up soon. I HATE waiting. I'm pretty impatient lol. When I make plans, they have to happen right away otherwise I freak out. I think it's part of my general anxiety, but it still sucks. 

Oh!! I may have some exciting news, but I'm not entirely certain yet. This morning I woke up early, not intentionally lol, and showered so I could just wrap my hair and lay back down for a half hour before getting dressed. Oh was in the shower and I just laid there with my eyes closed and my hands on my stomach. I felt what I can only describe and a light pushing feeling on the left side. It was from the inside and if I hadn't been laying still and alone I would have missed it. I "think" it may have been little button moving around in there!! Of course it could be gas, but it didn't feel like it. It definitely made me smile. I'm hoping it really was little button and that he continues to bounce around. It was a nice feeling.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, yay for 98! Finally!! I can't believe we O'd the same day :) Yes, FF made my lines dotted because I entered watery CM the last two days. I could remove it, but I really did have it. I suppose it could be infection related, but I had ewcm around this time last cycle so it must be an estrogen thing.

Love, that's fantastic!! Of course it was your little guy...that must be such an amazing feeling :) 

Oh I was going to tell you Love that I took your advice and stopped the aspirin yesterday. I got in a couple of weeks of it to help my lining and now I won't be taking it if I end up implanting.


----------



## loveinbinary

I really hope it was little button. I'm just going to keep telling myself that it was regardless lol. It just makes me sad that I don't feel it constantly. 

Ready- I don't know for sure if stopping the asprin will help. I just know that my doctor, and all of google (lol) say not to take asprin while pregnant. Just don't take what I suggested as law because I'm just as clueless as the rest of us lol.


----------



## EJW147

Wow I missed a lot too last night!! Glad it seems taken care of now, we definitely only need positive energy around here! How exciting that most of you ladies are around 5/6 dpo ahhh I can't wait till later next week when you all start testing!! :)

AFM- AF is still here and like I said before,this month is probably out unless I O early or late, Fingers crossed!!!! lol Its okay though I am still hopeful I HAVE to believe one day it will happen for me and DH just teaching myself to be patient is the hard part! lol I'm starting up on multivitamins along with the folic acid i take already and wanna get back into working out,I'm sooo out of shape. I liked how I felt when I use to work out so we'll see how it goes! 

Hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## ready4baby

Love, don't feel responsible...I thought that one through quite a bit. I've lost a bean with or without aspirin, and I don't want to contribute to any spotting like I had last pregnancy (the month I was taking it). Plus, once you are on it, you become paranoid about stopping in case it hurts the bean. It's my choice, don't worry! 

The great thing about feeling the baby move is that no one else can verify it or tell you you're wrong! If you feel it, it's happening... before long, he'll be doing somersaults in there and kicking your ribs  Ouch. :)


----------



## rosababy

Ready, I know, finally, right?! I had already given up on 98s, but here it is. I really hope it stays high, but I'm not going to allow myself to freak out if it goes back down, because it probably will. 

Your watery cm could definitely be the infection. Have you been using monistat? Because that could be it...or just the infection. I HATE those!

Love, SO exciting!! I heard that if you toot after it, it was gas. No toots means it was probably your little guy!! :rofl:

Baby aspirin...this makes your lining thicker? Interesting. How do you know if you need to be taking it? 

Anyone heard from Kylarsmom lately?

EJW, 13 dpo today?? When are you testing?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey girls, how's it going?! Ive been checkin on you from time to time, but lost track of what was going on! As for me, nothing new really except that I had another bad stomach bug Tuesday, bleh! And more snow for us this week, DH got hit in his brand new car this morning bc of the road conditions and hurt his back =( Nothing new in the baby dept though, just waiting for my next appt in a week or so!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

well that was interesting... i had a flashback to the morning i woke up with that facebook message from amber... but im glad its taken care of.... thanks everyone for the defense...

Mrs.. This cycle sounds great for you!!! im excited for you!!!!


Love-- that is soo exciting

ejw-- do you not temp? i hope that you did o and you get your bfp!!!


So i woke up this morning with a runny itchy nose and loose stools (sorry tmi) i think im getting sick :cry: it could just be allergies as its been really windy here and its cedar season:growlmad:i cant stop sneezing.... its also cold here 33 degrees but feels like 25...

The weather here is so weird (shocking for texas i know:wacko:) it goes from 80 to 25 in like 2 days... its been doing it for 2 weeks and the tempeture changes is messing with me. And i cant even stay home today even though im off work, i have errands to run and i volunteer and have an appointment today with the regional manager and i cant cancel:dohh:... 


:dust: to everyone


----------



## Kylarsmom

rosa baby- i took baby aspirin to thicken the lining of my uterus, i knew it was thinned out bc i had the mirena, and thats what the mirena does is thin the lining of your uterus .


----------



## Kylarsmom

loveinbinary said:


> Mrs- things sound pretty good for you this cycle. You know it's probably going to happen now that you have decided to take a break to focus on your health. That's just how it goes lol. As soon as some life event happens and waiting becomes a better choice, bam you're pregnant. If you get your bfp this cycle would it be a bad thing? Not meaning bad in an unwanted way, but bad as in a health risk.
> 
> Ready- I'm so sorry, sounds like you're having a miserable time. Hope that infection clears up soon. I HATE waiting. I'm pretty impatient lol. When I make plans, they have to happen right away otherwise I freak out. I think it's part of my general anxiety, but it still sucks.
> 
> Oh!! I may have some exciting news, but I'm not entirely certain yet. This morning I woke up early, not intentionally lol, and showered so I could just wrap my hair and lay back down for a half hour before getting dressed. Oh was in the shower and I just laid there with my eyes closed and my hands on my stomach. I felt what I can only describe and a light pushing feeling on the left side. It was from the inside and if I hadn't been laying still and alone I would have missed it. I "think" it may have been little button moving around in there!! Of course it could be gas, but it didn't feel like it. It definitely made me smile. I'm hoping it really was little button and that he continues to bounce around. It was a nice feeling.

I bet it was the baby! I feel mine move from time to time, but especially when I lay on my stomach bc its pressing on the little guy!! I can almost always feel wiggles when I lay on my tum tum! You should try it!!


----------



## annie00

i already on a new thread anyways.. and i just wantted to announce i took a first response today and it BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thank yall so much :)


----------



## annie00

BTW i dont think the things i said was outta line at all.. all i said was the truth and that all they said as well so why is noone jumpin on there ass for talkin like that.. whatever though im over it bc i got my BFP now i can more on to a pregnant forum .. yay.. thanks see yall around


----------



## Kylarsmom

O wow, just caught up on all the drama. Wish we could "block" people like on fb... LOL


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

No kidding good riddance. Ready- I'm sorry I forgot about the yeast infection.. Can I make a suggestion? Vinegar.. Run a bath An inch or two thick and put a cup of apple cider vinegar in swish it around.. If it's really bad you could try the plain sugarfree yogurt on a tampon trick..? Would that be safe during tww? 

Kylar and love- that's so exciting! Especially the handprint! 

Hopeful- no problem. It was time anyways. :)


----------



## loveinbinary

You actually can block people on here. It's the ignore option. You won't see any posts by the ignored person. Well at least she is moving on, and since I have never really read first tri and have no reason to now, I won't have to deal with her anymore. I guess she got what she wanted and hopefully things play out the way she fantasizes. I still feel bad for that little bean.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

yea, i don't think there really is one.. 

rosa- love the temp rise! How exciting! 

urgh, i'm sitting here waiting for my dishes to magically do themselves.. i don't think thats going to happen though..


----------



## annie00

yea there is a bean and im so excited.. i have already called dh and he is besides his self and i called the dr and they just kept my appointment for the 28th of feb so that will be my first offical dr appointment... and how can yall feel sorry the the baby he is gonna have a good and loving home.. i just wanted yall to know im outta here and yall can talk about me all yall want bc im not stressing over yalls bull shit!!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Yeah I totally agree Mrs.. lol. I hate dishes! 

I think AF is here and I'm very happy to see her!!! Never thought I would be so excited for this, lol. But we are another step closer to moving on! :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

oh good kiki! will you be full on ttc or just let nature take it's course? 

I went in there and did most of them. and I swear, my dh is weird. He is lactose intolerant.. so any dairy.. minutes.. he's in the bathroom.. and that goes for most other foods too.. lol well he doesnt' re-use his cups.. so i'm sitting here staring at about 10 cups that had chocolate milk in them.. ??? :dohh: 
To top it off.. lol my shower time is when his greatest urgency hits, so my shower was ruined.. again lol it's kind of funny.. but .. gross too


oo yay, everyone's online!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls I've been testing an theres "something" but its questionable anyways I'm on meds that make my pee bright orange I have a UTI :( on antibiotics as well :( sooo we'll see what happens not looking very bright for me right now :(


----------



## BrandysBabies

annie00 said:


> thank yall very much ladies i feel very welcomed..
> 
> im really pissed off right now.. the other thread i been on for like 5 months i was having a bump in the relationship and now they think that they cant tell me what to do with my life and all that shit.. they say im a bitch and everything so i replied to there post telling them off.. opps.. and they all voted to kick me out.. but oh well bc they are all bitches anyways.. sorry rant....
> 
> i have no idea where i am at in my cycle.. im on metforphin bc they think i might have PCOS.. but i go to the dr on the 28th of Feb. to see what is goin on down there.. some people really are ass holes..

Annie, you are a liar! Did you not realize that we can read post you make in other sections on the site? If you are BFP then why did you post this just a few minutes ago?!?


----------



## ready4baby

Can someone explain to me why if annie is pregnant she posted on another board this afternoon that she has no idea where she is in her cycle and is going to the doctor later this month to find out what is going on?

I suppose I should just move on, but I was curious...

Ha, Brandy, we posted at the same time!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yup, I just quoted it above you!


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- that's wonderful!!! The only time af is welcomed is when it means one cam move forward. I'm so happy for you. Are you going to be trying this cycle?


----------



## Kylarsmom

NO one in here EVER called her a Bi***, I'd like to see her show us where someone called her that, but I DO however see her calling people in HERE that word... HMMM... ODD....


----------



## Kylarsmom

good call brandy and ready... hmmmm.... another oddity...


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

bahaha i told you lol.


----------



## Kylarsmom

i had nothing to do with any of this and this girl is makin me mad! lol! I dont like people talkin crap on my girls!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

yea, ignorance.. the simplest word for all of it.. 

thats what i said.. don't come on here and insult the people that helped form this fabulous thread.

it's kind of reminds me of a weed i pulled out of my rock garden.. won't go away.. and when it does.. it comes back.. irritating. lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

Go look at her recently posted threads and check out what I just wrote in there! Thought everyone should congratulate her on her "bean"!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

i hate to be rude, because this is the sweetest, most supporting group of girls ive ever known.. and you all are my girls. 
so to all the ladies in her new thread that are on here reading.. go back and read far enough to get a good picture of the situation. 

and kylar.. i saw that.. fabulous. lol


----------



## ready4baby

Oh you are bad, bad, Kylar, and I love it!

Kiki, yay for AF and a new cycle!! :) Thanks, Mrs, for the tips on the yeast infection...yes I'm taking the medicine but the 1-day treatment didn't seem to do the trick so I'm doing another round. GROSS! 

Andrea, sorry you are having the uti--that sucks! You are the first of us to dare poas for this cycle ;)


----------



## loveinbinary

Ladies, I think we need to stop. We are sinking to her level and being very distasteful. Someone needs to contact an admin and explain the situation calmly. I'm at work or I would do it myself. This is now above what we can do and if we aren't careful they will close our thread. If we contact an admin they will handle the situation as they feel it needs to be. No sense in letting her ruin our thread through us.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

ready4baby said:


> Oh you are bad, bad, Kylar, and I love it!
> 
> Kiki, yay for AF and a new cycle!! :) Thanks, Mrs, for the tips on the yeast infection...yes I'm taking the medicine but the 1-day treatment didn't seem to do the trick so I'm doing another round. GROSS!
> 
> Andrea, sorry you are having the uti--that sucks! You are the first of us to dare poas for this cycle ;)

no problem!

ACV(apple cidar vinegar) is an anti-viral agent.. it works WONDERS! no joke! If you have a lot of discomfort, i say try it! i've done that when i started feeling itchy, and it stays away.. 
I learned it from a good friend of mine. She went in for one of her check ups when she was pregnant, and she had a yeast infection or something at the time.. and the dr. took a cup of semi-diluted vinegar and poured it straight in there.. i was like .. woah! and .. it works>


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

lol welcome ladies from team Ding Dong! i read some of your posts! alwasy good to give the benefit of the doubt.. but checking up on it wouldnt hurt too. Congrats on 2000 pages!

Ladies.. we need to start chatting more.. lol


----------



## EJW147

The immaturity of some people amazes me but I agree with Love. She wants to come back and see we are talking about her. It pisses me off too but I think we should forget her completely and move on, 

Ready- Sorry i haven't updated my chart I'm not 13dpo anymore sorry AF got me a couple days ago. I'm not going to chart this cycle because I will be visiting my family for a little while and just wanna have a good time and not stress about anything. The cycle after this one I will go back to charting lol and I have my obgyn appointment March 1st so excited I can talk to my doc about somethings :)


----------



## poppy666

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> lol welcome ladies from team Ding Dong! i read some of your posts! alwasy good to give the benefit of the doubt.. but checking up on it wouldnt hurt too. Congrats on 2000 pages!
> 
> Ladies.. we need to start chatting more.. lol

PMSL damn you caught me :rofl: thought id pop over for a coffee or two :coffee: evening ladies :hugs: yes we do nag a bit over there :haha:


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

:wave: Wooooohooooooooo! :haha: Can I stop by for coffee too? x


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

lol hi ladies :) here's some :coffee: i'll stick with my green tea though... I love what it does to my cm.. soo.. if o really hasn't happened yet.. then i would be able to tell.. never had ewcm so i can't be sure.

looks like everyone's on the same page now.. :thumbup:


----------



## ready4baby

Welcome, ladies! Geez we all either need to quit our jobs, or recruit new members to get to 2000 pages! 

Apple cider vinegar here I come...it is BAD today so I'll try just about anything. I think I have some at home... :p


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Wish all you ladies the best :dust: x


----------



## Tinkerbellxxx

Yes everyone on the same page ladies :hugs: x


----------



## EJW147

Hello ladies! :wave: and thank you Tinkerbell, wishing you the best as well! :flower:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Hey ladies.....Welcome to our thread .... :flower::hugs:


----------



## China girl

Thanks for the heads up ladies!!
Wishing you the best :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hi! And thank you ladies for reading first before just going with what she said. You are welcome here for coffee any time! 

Come on girls!! We have some major catching up to do!!!


----------



## poppy666

Well all that readings given me indigestion now ' can i class that as a symptom ' lol :haha: ok i shut it now... thanks Ladies and all the best, coffee was great your welcome over to try ours anytime :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hello team ding dong ! thanks for stopping by! 

Ready- I didnt see that you have a yeast infection- Yuck, i had one a few weeks back, Im really prone to them! They suck! I was really scared bc the dr said that the medicine for it was just "ok" during pregnancy. I thought.. wtf? But apparently having an untreated infection is worse for the baby. grr.. irritating!! Hope it goes away for you very soon!!


----------



## rosababy

Team Ding Dong!!! (LOVE the name, btw!!) :haha: Welcome!! Glad you popped over for a chat, and could see what was really going on. :shrug: It's over now, but please stick around and chat!!

I agree with Love, people like that are looking for attention, so we need not give it anymore. As my dh would say, D-U-N, done! :haha:

Afm, ladies, I'm 6 dpo and just saw some shiny cm. :saywhat: I have heard of people getting cm after O, but it's never happened to me. Ready, didn't you say that you had some watery cm the other day?? I wonder...probably the Maca doing its magic. :shrug: Just thought it was weird. Not even sure what catagory to put it in...oh well. 

I can't even remember what's going on in everyone's cycles anymore...


----------



## ready4baby

Thank you hun! I know they are common but I wasn't psyched to have it in the tww for the same reasons as you. I try to avoid any medicine, even tylenol, if I can help it. But I can't help it here; have to get better! Grrr...can't itch at work LOL

EJW, sorry AF got you! I think with this other craziness some of us might have missed your first post about that :( I hope your doc appointment will answer some questions for you & bfp follows shortly!

Rosa, yes I had watery but with the infection I'm not sure. However, last cycle I definitely had ewcm one day about a week after ovulation...


----------



## Damita

:wave: hey ladies! Another team ding dong lady here, just stopping by :)


----------



## phoebe

Hi lovelies xx:hi::hi::hi:
Cheers for the heads up about the 'pest' What a nasty piece of work!! I'm afraid i welcomed b4 checking her out, lousy gullible twit that i am!!! Shall blame pg hormones:haha::dohh: Anyways i'd like to pop over occ for a brew to see how ur all doing. I wish u all the best on ur journies ttc/pregnancy etc. loadsa luck and sticky dust for u all xxx
:hug::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hug:


----------



## Damita

agree always welcome in our thread ladies for a tea :dust: :dust: to you all :wave:

I will be popping by if that's okay?


----------



## poppy666

OI Get your ass back over to ding dongs, you too CG ' i can see youuuuuuuuu' or i'll kick ya butt :rofl:


----------



## Damita

:rofl: yes mum...


----------



## Kylarsmom

lmao


----------



## Damita

Sorry mummy Poppy but 'crazy' is now on our thread so I am hiding here :winkwink:

So how are the lovely ladies of TTC together, stick together tonight?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

more than welcome to come back anytime y'all ladies want to...:thumbup: 
I'll defiantly be popping over to your thread to read and check it out.... over 20,000 post i'll be in heaven:happydance:, i like to read them from the beginning so i get to know everybody... it will give me some thing to do when im stuck at work for the next 59 hours straight:dohh: 

I was wondering if anyone reported her to an admin?... i would but i dont know how and am worried as i didnt make the most supportive statements and i dont want to get in trouble for stating my opinion....


----------



## Damita

:hugs:

:haha: good luck hopeful, even I haven't read most of them :winkwink:


----------



## rosababy

Damita said:


> Sorry mummy Poppy but 'crazy' is now on our thread so I am hiding here :winkwink:
> 
> So how are the lovely ladies of TTC together, stick together tonight?

Damita, welcome! We're FABULOUS, thanks for asking!! We do stick together! We have a few preggos, and they haven't left us, and we LOVE them for that. I have to say, I'm enjoying the ding dong group today. :rofl: You guys are hysterical!! I might have to pop over and see what's going on over there. Like Hopeful, I like to read from the beginning, too. 

So yeah...hanging out on 6dpo. :sleep:

How long have you all been ttc?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Yes I reported her to an admin this morning


----------



## Damita

rosababy said:


> Damita said:
> 
> 
> Sorry mummy Poppy but 'crazy' is now on our thread so I am hiding here :winkwink:
> 
> So how are the lovely ladies of TTC together, stick together tonight?
> 
> Damita, welcome! We're FABULOUS, thanks for asking!! We do stick together! We have a few preggos, and they haven't left us, and we LOVE them for that. I have to say, I'm enjoying the ding dong group today. :rofl: You guys are hysterical!! I might have to pop over and see what's going on over there. Like Hopeful, I like to read from the beginning, too.
> 
> So yeah...hanging out on 6dpo. :sleep:
> 
> How long have you all been ttc?Click to expand...

:thumbup: aw that is lovely :) 

:haha: we like be entertaining 

Me about 6 months, now trying to take a more relaxed approach otherwise my cycles go crazy!


----------



## rosababy

Damita, I know how you feel! I often feel like I'm going crazy with temping, opks, cm questions, the list goes on! I'm ttc for 9 cycles now...just started Maca, so I'm hopeful. I just found out I have low progesterone, though, so I'm preparing for disappointment in 8 days. I have an appointment with a new ob-gyn on the 23rd, and I'm going with guns blazing...5 months of charts, pages and pages of questions, my blood test results, you name it, I'll have it! :haha: Hopefully, something can be done for me.


----------



## Damita

rosababy said:


> Damita, I know how you feel! I often feel like I'm going crazy with temping, opks, cm questions, the list goes on! I'm ttc for 9 cycles now...just started Maca, so I'm hopeful. I just found out I have low progesterone, though, so I'm preparing for disappointment in 8 days. I have an appointment with a new ob-gyn on the 23rd, and I'm going with guns blazing...5 months of charts, pages and pages of questions, my blood test results, you name it, I'll have it! :haha: Hopefully, something can be done for me.

Ooooh really? I just started Maca too how you finding it? sorry about the low progesterone :hugs: I hope your doctors can help, my dh has been referred for an SA so just got to book an appointment :)

You go! demand answers :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## loveinbinary

Geeze, I'm gone for a couple hours and miss everything. THREAD INVASIONS lol. You ladies are welcome to pop by any time, it's nice having you around. I'm afraid to peek at your thread. I pretty much need to quit my job to keep up with this place let alone getting hooked somewhere else lol.


----------



## Starchase

Hi Ladies

How are we all? sorry I haven't been around decided to take some time out after m/c get my head back together, if u don't mind I'd like to join u all again... How are u Kylarsmom can't believe that is 14weeks already amazing bet u can't wait for 20wk scan, gonna have a wee read through ur posts I was just delighted to find u all again on this thread

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

BrandysBabies said:


> Hi! And thank you ladies for reading first before just going with what she said. You are welcome here for coffee any time!
> 
> Come on girls!! We have some major catching up to do!!!

Wow congratulation honey I am just catching up on everyones news xxxx


----------



## loveinbinary

Star- welcome back!! We'd be happy to have you back. I'm so sorry about your mc, I know how hard that can be. Kiki is starting to come back after her's as well. My fingers are tightly crossed for you, kiki, and ready that these losses bring you three very very sticky beans very soon.


----------



## Starchase

Hiya Loveinlibrary

How are u feeling 15wks oh u'll be feeling fluttering soon or now?? So excited for u,... oh Kiki & ready I am so sorry I was so caught up in myself didn't stop by to check on u both big hugs to u xxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wellllll I tested again an thought I'd share the pic....I highly DOUBT its really it....but maybe 10 months is worth waiting LOL

Sure do miss you girls..... :) hope all of you are doing wonderful....

Kylar sure hope your doing great :)
 



Attached Files:







PLEASESEETHIS4.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Andrea! That really does look good!


----------



## loveinbinary

star- I can't believe it's been 15 weeks already! Times flies when you are stalking this thread lol. I felt something this morning for the first time. It was just a little pushing from the inside more to the left. It would have been easy to miss had I not been laying still, but it was wonderful. 

Andrea- I've never really seen any lines on your other tests, sorry to say, but I honestly see a line on this one. Even enlarged it to be sure I wasn't mistaken. This could be it for you. I'd say give it a day or so and try again.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm having pretty horrid cramps :( kinda scares me but I know it could be possibly normal implant cramps :( but ehhhh these are horrid :( hopefully the :witch: won't get me this month but I dunooooo!

And my endometrial biopsy was normal she said if I'm not pregnant this month they will send me to another specialist to do my surgery for the endo cleaning :( I hope it hurries up so I know one way or the other :( sheesh I got bad cramps though :( really feels like AF is on her way but its not time yet....


----------



## EJW147

Andrea- Looks good I can def. see a line!! Not sure what to make of the really bad cramps but will be hoping for the best! :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

ANdrea, I had awful cramps from about 8dpo on. They have just recently gone away. Hopefully it's that little bean snuggling its way into your uterus!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh so glad to see you star!! I hope you are doing ok hunnie xx! We found out our bean is a baby boy bean!! 

Andrea I seriously see a line there!! I can't wait to see your next test!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

--- Brandy edited this for me I thank her so much---THANKS BRANDY :) ~*mUahz*~ :) your awesome chicka! She said no color was added it was HD editing software I think its amazing :)
 



Attached Files:







OMGBFP.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kiki0522

Hello Ladies & hello to the ladies stopping in! It has been quite the day on here! 

Star- Thank you. No need to feel bad about being caught up in yourself. You have every right to be. I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs: 

Andrea- Oh wow... That may be it!!

EJW- I'm sorry hun. :hugs:

Ready- I hope you start feeling better soon!!

:hi: Hello Kylar, Brandy, Love, Hopeful, Mrs 


Well I think I am officially on CD 1 again. It's light but more than spotting. I was so excited to finally start ttc again and the nurse was about to schedule my HSG for next week but then my Doctor said I couldn't until after my NEXT AF :( She wants my body to regulate completely before my HSG and before I start TTC again. Ugh.. Just when I get on top of the world, I get dragged back down. I hate waiting around. I'm just losing more and more time and chances. I hate it. I know it's for the best but it's just getting so emotionally draining.


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- Even though your HSG isn't until next cycle, are you still planning on trying at all this month, ntnp? Or are you going to wait it out?


----------



## Kiki0522

My doctor thinks I should wait just in case my tube is blocked. I don't want to risk 2 ectopics in a row before I know what my tube looks like. I would love to just go again but I'm worried. So I guess the best idea would be to just wait another 28 days til my next AF and get my HSG right after that. Hopefully my body is good to me and will be regular. I think I will temp though to see what my body is doing. I will feel better if I know I ovulate after all this craziness my body has gone through.


----------



## rosababy

Star, so good to see you again!! Welcome back!

Damita, I like Maca! I o'ed 2 days earlier, and had LOADS of ewcm!!! (tmi, but I'm sure you're used to it.) :haha: It gave me some tummy aches for a few days, and then it went away. I just increased my dosage to 1500 mg, and am doing fine. How do you like it? Have you noticed a difference?

That reminds me...I was thinking that my cm today (since I'm 6dpo) was probably brought on by the Maca. Yeah? That makes sense. I hardly ever have any, and none after O, but there it was today. I was hopeful for like a minute, but that makes sense.

Ummm...Andrea, is that an HPT?! That sure looks like a line, there...also not sure what to make of your cramps, but lots of ladies have said they have cramps with early pregnancies. Take a digi!

Kiki, I'm sorry you have to wait. I hate waiting, too. :hugs: 

Ny...where are you, girl? How are you doing?

Ready, you around tonight? 

I have to go...my dh and I are studying spanish and we have to do our Rosetta Stone. I'd like to stay on here and chat...


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, here are the tests that I tweeked for Andrea, and one of hers from a previous cycle. The 12dpo test- I put it on the highest saturation I could and no matter how I tweeked it I could not get it to turn pink. The top test from today, I barely had to turn up the saturation!

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/PLEASESEETHIS4-1.jpg


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMG thanks so much Brandy that is amazing :) I am loving it :) just pray its really not an evap my goodness I'd cry so bad LOL


----------



## EJW147

What did your hubby say about it Andrea? Is he believing it yet?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Nope not yet and I won't believe it til its BLARING positive and dark lol....I am so crampy now feels just like AF is here but shes still 5-6 days away yet....my hips are achy like I'm on AF an my tummy has shooting sharp pulling pains some...its kinda hard to explain.....I am sure its just an evap :( I don't wanna get my hopes up too much an get crushed ya know!


----------



## EJW147

I totally understand but I have personally never seen an evap like that its def pink. When I found out I was pregnant my first test was really light like that and as the days went by it got darker and the digi said pregnant so FINGERS CROSSED for you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Your chart looks great girl :)


----------



## EJW147

Mine? Ahh I am going to go update it now, I feel so bad I haven't already but AF got me 3 days ago :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

wow your tempy is still up :( sorry :( hope you feel better sweetie!


----------



## loveinbinary

kiki- I can completely understand where you are coming from. Better safe that sorry in this case. Not everyone is lucky enough to survive an ectopic and keep their tube and I would hate to see you lose yours. Plus, if you keep stalking this thread the time will just FLY by. I have no idea where the last 15 weeks went lol. Talk about a wonderful distraction. We will all be rooting for you as soon as you start trying again. We'll be the Kiki cheerleaders lol.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Andrea, will you test again in the morning? I'll be stalking to see!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Gosh it's hard to keep up. Sry af got u a few days ago. I've seen your posts.. I promise I'm not ignoring you! Your temps looked really promising last cycle! Let's pray for another sticky bean to our sticky bean dream team. 

I'm at work and v-day is the busiest time of year for us.. I'll have to catch back up later


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yes ma'am I'm gonna but I really really doubt a day difference on the FRER will make that much of a difference :( we shall see.....hopefully the IC is darker I took two earlier after that one an well and I could see shadows....but maybe it was b/c I didn't hold pee very long LOL....I dont wanna get hopes up though :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

I think in the beginning you really need to hold your bladder as long as you can to absorb the most amount of hormone! So hopefully it just wasnt strong enough when u tested with the FRER and a blaring positive will hit you in the morning! And oh trust me 1 day CAN make a difference, even though it doesnt really seem like it would!! YAY YAY YAY!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks sweetheart :) your so sweet and I thank all of you in this room that are sooooo very sweet all the time we all deserve someday soon to all have BFP's and I am praying for each an every one of you who are trying and who are already pregnant I pray for healthy babies :) each and every night I am so thankful I have you girls here....ehh :cry: I'm so emotional....and my bb's just started KILLING ME :( an its just gonna be a rocky next few days for me....I hate testing time can't we just skip forward to a HUGE BLAZING POSITIVE lol...even if its 3 cycles or 10 cycles from now LOL


----------



## Kylarsmom

Yes I agree, the testing part SUCKS! I hated feeling nervous and anxious, and hating not knowing if you even had a reason to be anxious or not, ah i dont want to go back to that time for anything, and I cant wait for you all to be out of this horrid TTC stage as well, it's evil i tell you, EVIL!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Andrea! Good luck testig Tom!! I cant wait to see the results!! 

Afm- cd 20 and what/if/ever dpo I'm on I have lotiony cm. not creamy sticky cm.. It feels like my st. Ives silky lotion. Urgh. 

I'm off work at midnight tonight.. So i hope to get off work and get some good sleep tonight. That way I can get a good temp reading tomorrow! How silly is it when you can't wait to temp inthe morning ? Lol 

3 cheers for more bfp's!! Looks like Andrea is next! Woot! Rosa and ready, you're close behind!! Oh I cant wait de the next week to pass! It will go by quickly, especially with valentines day.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

WOW i leave for a couple hours and theres 5 pages to catch up on.....

Star-- so happy to see you back.... 

Kiki yay for af (thats something i havent said in the last 10 months lol) but that sucks that you cant ttc yet.... Im praying for you.. how long did the dr say before he would do the test....

Andrea--- OMG!!!! I hope this is it for you!!!! Im so excited!!!! Im hoping we are all right behind you!!!

Today i saw the cutest thing at goodwill i was gonna take a pic but i got distracted lol... it was a maternity night dress with clouds that says sleep-tight and it had a new-born sleeper made out of the same material. made me go awwwww....


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I was thinking of going and following the ding dong thread also but for one it moves like 10 times faster than ours but i dont think annie would appriciate that....lol.... though the little bit i read today they seem like a funny bunch...


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- Thank you for the great support and being my cheerleader when I get back into this, lol! 

Hopeful- Thank you hun! It's pretty funny to be happy for AF! My doctor wants to wait to do the HSG until after my next AF so I will probably get it around the 15th of March. And if my body is good to me and does what it should, I should ovulate about a week after I get it done so that would be perfect. :) 

Andrea- Good luck today!


----------



## loveinbinary

Hopeful- I popped over there yesterday evening and it seems like a very lovely thread. The only reason I wouldn't post over there is because of Annie. The drama ended when she left and going over there would start it up again. 

Kiki- you don't need to thank me for cheering you on. You ladies are wonderful and need all the encouragement you can get. Plus, my alterior motives are it keeps my mind off the time lol. 

Andrea- where are those test pictres?!? Come on!! Chop chop lol!! We are all dying to see.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Good morning my lovelies.

Andrea! Cannot wait to see those test pics!! I needto check back and see what dpo you are :) 

Kiki- we will soooo make sure this next cycle goes fast for you! 

Love- morning sugaplum :) let's hope for drama free-ttc pages today lol fingers crossed lol :) 

Hopeful- although yea it would be a lot of fun.. I agree with love.. The more distance the better.. I wasn't kidding bout my garden weed comment yesterday. 

Afm- umm check out my temps.. Either my progesterone finally caught up( cuz I know I didnt ovulate yest, or my chart is going tri-phasic?? 
Im really excited for today. Hopefully relaxing alll day. I'm s heftier to be on call today with valentines day Round the corner we're going to get busy.. so if she calls I have to come in. Other wise, it's just goin to be me dh and my baby sis watching movies.


----------



## babydream

Ladies, you are more than welcome to visit our thread anytime, we are a funny bunch and annie is not welcome by a lot of us there as we informed her last night. You all seem lovely and i can't believe she told you all those nasty things. Shame on her!! Hope to see you all sometime xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thanks babydream! 

Wowza- just off your siggy.. Your thread has pretty good ttc/bfp ratio lol


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning! Andrea, we are dying to see!

Mrs, your chart is looking fantastic...definitely starting to look triphasic :happydance:

Today I had a temp dip wootwoot!! 7dpo and tiny cramps near my ovaries. FX FX FX


----------



## rosababy

Babydream, thank you! You're always welcome over here, too. You guys are hysterical! I love reading your thread!! :rofl:

Mrs., could that be o?!?! What a nice big leap your temp took this morning! i love it! :thumbup:

Andrea, WAKE UP AND POST THAT PIC!! We are dying with anticipation!!

Afm, my temp was 98.1 this morning!! :wohoo: I thought maybe the 98 yesterday was a fluke and I was just really warm when I woke up, but I'm so glad to see 2 days of that nice juicy temp! :haha: Praying hard that it stays up.


----------



## ready4baby

Yeah Rosa for high temps! Progesterone be damned; you're looking good!

Andrea...heLLOOOO?


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Ready!! :happydance: Maybe the Maca is working its magic?!

Aaaaaaandreaaaa..... where are youuuuu?


----------



## Kylarsmom

she updated in the pregnancy test thread


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Good morning ladies :hugs:

I am at work :sad1: i have been here since 7am and wont get off til 6 pm SUNDAY!!!!:wacko: I hate this part of my job... i miss my dh... though i do like that my dh gets sad and he will just stand there and hug me for like 5 minutes and tells me how much he loves me and that he hates it when im gone lol.....

Not much going on here with me.... 8dpo and nothing except my nipples are a little more sensitive than normal but im not feeling to hopeful right now :cry:

Im really tired :sleep: but thats just because me and dh are watching the show Bones from the beginning on netflix and i didnt go to bed til after 2 and i had to get up at 6 :dohh: but i think i may be able to sneak in a little nap :happydance:

Im trying to decide if i should nap or go make my orange danish cinnamon rolls..... :shrug: i think nap then rolls lol.... well off to catch a few zzz if the residents will let me (i have a monitor so its not like im leaving them to fend for themselves) 

Hope y'all have a wonderful day lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I don't know what anything my body is tellinge anymore. I'm just going to watch and comment as the days go. :) that's about all I can do.

Ready- thinking implantation dip??? 
Hopeful- I hear ya on sleep! If I did o when ff says I did you, ready, rosa and I are cycle buddies! 

When I used to hang out with my best friend all the time our cycles started syncing together.. Always knew if she was going to start.. Then I was close behind.. Then my cycles stated getting longer.....


----------



## ready4baby

I'm hoping so, Mrs! Your chart is confusing, but it's either triphasic or you just O'd! Did you bd in the last few days? Either way, you'd still be early to O this cycle, right? Maybe we _*are* _synching up :)

Thanks for the babydust hopeful, and here's some for you... :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

WHOA! I missed a crap load. Im kinda like "Wha??" with all that Annie drama. I couldnt even finish reading her rant due to her language and spelling. I almost felt like it was a different language. 

Sorry ive been gone- I worked sooo much this week (not normal for me:) and at work I cant come on here. SO TGIF and im at home to pamper myself. Aka- do nothing.

I hope you O'd MRS- it sucks to be so confused with the body. When is your next appt? I would just be scared that if you did get preg, what if your other issues would do something bad to the pregnancy? 

Ready and Love- I do take baby aspirin 81 mg. My doc said that is good. And to quit toward middle, end of pregnancy. It can make for a better home for the baby, help implantation, and also stop the formation of blood clots which is a reason for a lot of early miscarriages. I began it because a lady at work with miscarriages was told by doc to start it and had only successful pregnancies while one it. So fx'd it works for me. 

Im super excited because I pee'd on an OPK internet cheapie one....and its soooooo positive. LOL. FUnny because i've never gotten it to be positive like this in my life and somehow got pregnant and now that I am- its blaring positive. I love it! 

Brandys- was your cramping like AF? I still kinda have it off and on...doc said dont worry cuz after having a few babies or pregnancies cramping is worse becasuxe your uterus is stretched and has less support...but cant help but wonder if this AF type cramping is too much. Nothing I can do about it- ultrasound wouldnt show anything yet anyways so just hafta wait:( Did you take stuff for yours or wasnt it that bad? 

Hopeful- working away sucks! Ewww, is that every weekend? 

Congrats Andrea- happens when least expect it! 

Ready- I didnt temp but a week before AF was expected I had major major cramps like AF was coming early so now I realized that may have been implanting. Good luck that yours is!!! 

Love- it is the baby! totally the baby moving! I felt like that the first time with my daughter. I was driving and I was like...ooooh maybe? It so was, she moved a lot after that! Just wait til theres a foot in your ribs. OUCH! 

Kylar- when did you stop taking the aspirin? Is your next scan your gender one? 

Rosa- do your high temps mean pregnancy or post ovulation? I never got that far with my darn temping! 

OH and WELCOME DING DONGS!! you girls made me laugh! 

EJ and Kiki hi!! And hi if i missed anyone! I remembered quite a bit im pretty proud of myself! ha


----------



## rosababy

Ready, that sure looks like an implantation dip if I ever saw one!! :happydance: FX hard for you!

Ny, yeah quite a bit of drama around here, huh? Whatever. Glad to see you back! My high temps just confirm O actually happened for me. They were definitely biphasic, but with the huge jump...trying not to get ahead of myself...tri?? Probably not, but here's hoping!

Mrs., let's just see how your temps do in the next few days. Sometimes our cycles do weird things with no rhyme or reason.

Hopeful, what a LONG work weekend!!! :hugs: At least you can come on here and chat with us!

:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## nypage1981

And if they were tri- that would be pregnancy?


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks Ny & Rosa for the good thoughts! I have the tiniest bit of cramping, but I don't get strong cramps ever so I notice the little ones. Looking forward to testing next week! I never used to be poas kind of girl but a few months on bnb and now I can't wait 

Starchase, welcome back! So sorry about your mc :( I know exactly how that goes. Did you take a break this last cycle, and are you trying again now? My doc didn't insist that I wait so we didn't take a break at all, and I actually O'd earlier than usual after my bleeding stopped.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

no its not every weekend just the days my bosses go out of town, i get come and work for days straight days and nights no going home:wacko: 

Ready im hoping thats an implantation dip FX for you 

Mrs hopefully you did o and i love that we all are cycle buddies!!!

My resident has decided that the minute i lay down and close my eyes that she has to go to the bathroom every 20mins literally... :growlmad: so no nap so far:cry:
:dust::dust: for everyone


----------



## ready4baby

hopeful, what's your job? are you a doc, or nurse? I probably should know that from somewhere in these 400 pages...


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Non-medical home health care giver? Or at a facility? I worked as snowfield care giver for a while. I really liked it. I worked over nights so it was an easy 10 hour shift. Just get up when they need you. Help them get cleaned up fed, companionship. It was a pleasant job. Am I right? Lol

Ladies I know I've been posting and have been online, but I feel somewhat uninvolved because we've been soo busy at work and with this custody thing. I'll be free later and will catch up with everyone.


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> And if they were tri- that would be pregnancy?

It's a good indication, but not always. I've never had triphasic, but I'm wondering if Maca has anything to do with this. Suddenly, things are looking like they're supposed to look. That's a good thing! If not this cycle, maybe next. :shrug: Maybe Maca is getting my body working normally! I dunno.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

yes Mrs i am.... i work in a private assisted living home... i only have to 2 residents and i take care of their personal needs and cook and clean.... its an ok job if my bosses werent so horrible but soon ill be able to quit and i will be so much happier


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls- I just read over on the DING DONG thread and those ladies are HIGH-larious. Lol. I so wanted to post, but like you all, figured that may start more drama, or be viewed as trying to stir it all up- im glad they were all being objective about it all though. Still can't believe she told them we were calling her a bitch. How rude! We'd never say "oh, hey, you are a bitch, we vote you out..." LOLOLOLOL...:brat::saywhat:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i know every time i hear that we "voted" her out it sounds like we are on some reality show 

"TTC island.... Sorry Annie but you are the weakest link... Goodbye" I mean really, its just crazy then to come back and lie to us about the one thing that means so all much to us really does show you her true character...


----------



## BrandysBabies

Ny-
for the cramping, which did feel alot like af cramps, I took Tylonol. It really helped alot. I havent had any cramps in about a week now. In fact, other than the occasional twinge in my uterus and sore boobs, I no longer have many symptoms. My nausea has gone away. But I hear it will come back full force here in a couple of weeks. One thing that is super carzy is that I have already popped!! I look like I am 5mth pregnant!! They say that your body remembers being pregnant after the first one. But good lord! I dont know how I am going to hide it!

HOw are you feeling besides the cramping? I am so thrilled for you!


----------



## nypage1981

Hahhaha my daughter watches a cartoon called "Total Drama ISland..." seems very fitting here! 

I feel bad for her, and for you ladies that she went crazy about. Yuck!I have soooo much to say but hate that I know she's probably coming back and reading it all so I just wont! 

Zip my lips!:shhh:


----------



## nypage1981

brandys- i was just trying to get on the excercise kill myself into shape train when I got my bfp cuz I felt like i looked 5 mths preg too! SOOO, i feel big. Mainly just huge and bloated. 
I havent had any nausea at all to speak of....just boobs that are on FIRE. like, seriously the worst ive ever felt them. Ive worn a bra since a week ago. My poor fiery nips:devil:


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, hopeful, now I remember your job! :thumbup:

Brandy, lucky for you that the nausea went away! And LOL about the bump! What are you going to tell people? :)

My cramping has picked up over the course of the day...dig in, little bean, if you're there...


----------



## BrandysBabies

The only people we are really keeping it from are my parents. We see them once a week, so I am hoping to just get away with wearing really big t shirts for a few more weeks! Lol! We are planning on telling them as soon as we get settled in our new house and get jobs going and such, so they wont worry. They are going to be thrilled, but they have a tendency to over think things. I want this to be nothing but a happy occasion, so the less they have to worry about, the less I have to hear about! Lol!


----------



## BrandysBabies

nypage1981 said:


> brandys- i was just trying to get on the excercise kill myself into shape train when I got my bfp cuz I felt like i looked 5 mths preg too! SOOO, i feel big. Mainly just huge and bloated.
> I havent had any nausea at all to speak of....just boobs that are on FIRE. like, seriously the worst ive ever felt them. Ive worn a bra since a week ago. My poor fiery nips:devil:

Oh me too! I had to actually go out and buy a new bra because mine didnt fit anymore! :dohh: And my nipples hurt soooooooo bad!!


----------



## nypage1981

Because of my MC last year- im CONSTANTLY pushing on my bb's to make sure they still hurt. What a FREAK i am becoming!


----------



## BrandysBabies

HAhaha! Sorry, this just made me laugh out loud!! Lol! No wonder there are so many TTCers out there not having any luck! Tehe! We've been going about it wrong!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/534714-no-judging.html


----------



## BrandysBabies

nypage1981 said:


> Because of my MC last year- im CONSTANTLY pushing on my bb's to make sure they still hurt. What a FREAK i am becoming!

Lol, too funny! I have been doing the same this week, because it's like the only symptom I have! Lol!


----------



## nypage1981

Lol- yea I dont know about all of you girls, but I was just sitting here doing shots and smoking crack right now! Hope baby is all good! :saywhat:


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> WHOA! I missed a crap load. Im kinda like "Wha??" with all that Annie drama. I couldnt even finish reading her rant due to her language and spelling. I almost felt like it was a different language.
> 
> Sorry ive been gone- I worked sooo much this week (not normal for me:) and at work I cant come on here. SO TGIF and im at home to pamper myself. Aka- do nothing.
> 
> I hope you O'd MRS- it sucks to be so confused with the body. When is your next appt? I would just be scared that if you did get preg, what if your other issues would do something bad to the pregnancy?
> 
> Ready and Love- I do take baby aspirin 81 mg. My doc said that is good. And to quit toward middle, end of pregnancy. It can make for a better home for the baby, help implantation, and also stop the formation of blood clots which is a reason for a lot of early miscarriages. I began it because a lady at work with miscarriages was told by doc to start it and had only successful pregnancies while one it. So fx'd it works for me.
> 
> Im super excited because I pee'd on an OPK internet cheapie one....and its soooooo positive. LOL. FUnny because i've never gotten it to be positive like this in my life and somehow got pregnant and now that I am- its blaring positive. I love it!
> 
> Brandys- was your cramping like AF? I still kinda have it off and on...doc said dont worry cuz after having a few babies or pregnancies cramping is worse becasuxe your uterus is stretched and has less support...but cant help but wonder if this AF type cramping is too much. Nothing I can do about it- ultrasound wouldnt show anything yet anyways so just hafta wait:( Did you take stuff for yours or wasnt it that bad?
> 
> Hopeful- working away sucks! Ewww, is that every weekend?
> 
> Congrats Andrea- happens when least expect it!
> 
> Ready- I didnt temp but a week before AF was expected I had major major cramps like AF was coming early so now I realized that may have been implanting. Good luck that yours is!!!
> 
> Love- it is the baby! totally the baby moving! I felt like that the first time with my daughter. I was driving and I was like...ooooh maybe? It so was, she moved a lot after that! Just wait til theres a foot in your ribs. OUCH!
> 
> Kylar- when did you stop taking the aspirin? Is your next scan your gender one?
> 
> Rosa- do your high temps mean pregnancy or post ovulation? I never got that far with my darn temping!
> 
> OH and WELCOME DING DONGS!! you girls made me laugh!
> 
> EJ and Kiki hi!! And hi if i missed anyone! I remembered quite a bit im pretty proud of myself! ha

lol- doesn't the spelling drive you nuts? lol
I stopped taking the aspirin when i got too sick to swallow pills. LOL
My next scan is the anomaly one, it's also with the high risk dr. I will see him for 3 or so ultrasounds during my pregnancy. It's in 4 weeks They do the 3d 4d and let you record it with a dvd rw and its reallllly neat! When do you get your first scan?


----------



## nypage1981

Heather- were you sick quite early? ANd was it because of the Diabetes? Thats so rough...I havent gotten sick yet, kind of wish for it. I can schedule my next scan for any time after next wed. He said the longer I can wait, the better but can do it at 6 weeks. So maybe a week and half so i'll be sure to see what I need to see. SOOOO nervous I just want a heart beat!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

nypage1981 said:


> Hahhaha my daughter watches a cartoon called "Total Drama ISland..." seems very fitting here!
> 
> I feel bad for her, and for you ladies that she went crazy about. Yuck!I have soooo much to say but hate that I know she's probably coming back and reading it all so I just wont!
> 
> Zip my lips!:shhh:

she's been quiet.. although i think she would like that.. lol

ok i'm home.. ready to get involved.. i have a day off! kind of.. on call, so hopefully they don't.. 

i had more lightly brown tinged cm after a another cramp today.. but my boobs are really tender so i don't think i'm still waiting to o.. idk.. jsut wait and see i guess.


----------



## Starchase

AndreaFlorida said:


> Wellllll I tested again an thought I'd share the pic....I highly DOUBT its really it....but maybe 10 months is worth waiting LOL
> 
> Sure do miss you girls..... :) hope all of you are doing wonderful....
> 
> Kylar sure hope your doing great :)

Oh my goodness oh my goodness ANDREA!!!!! I am now well excited :happydance: just take it easy over the next few days and hopefully cramping will calm down, I obviously missed the whole outcome from the specialist that is really good that they are taking everything serious now

xxxxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Hey Mrs! glad youre off today. I am too, and keep meaning to get something done other than stuff my face and play on the computer.....OH is gunna be so mad at me again! But, Im trying to make a baby here, so i need to be lazy. ha

You and DH keepin the BDing going just in case?


----------



## nypage1981

Hi star! Been a while since ive seen you around. Hope you are well.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

im kinda sad... i made pork tenderloin and loaded mashed potatoes for lunch and accidently put too much cream in the potatoes and they came out more mushy than i wanted (still taste amazing though) but i was really looking forward to them as i love mashed potatoes and they didnt come out the way i wanted:cry:

I think the cooking is the best part of the job.... im tempted to take some cooking classes as i really do enjoy it


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

ny- we have. But we're just being very relaxed about it and having fun. I'm going to wait out this cycle and see what happens.. then take a cycle or two off from trying.. then we'll continue later. 

i hear you on the sitting on the computer.. i have housework to do!! eek.


----------



## nypage1981

Well hope this cycle just happens to work out for ya then! 

Hope- you could be like me, i started a fire in my toaster this morning. Im not very culinary at all.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

aww hopeful! idk if you made homemade mashed or instant.. but if you have instant, you can add some more in there and thicken them up.. nothing is worse than creamy/milky mash potatoes. 
if you really want to learn new recipes, go to rachel ray.com if you can't catch her tv show.. she has videos on how to cook sooo many different things! it's amazing.. 
in fact i'm cooking chicken piccata pasta tonight.. -thanks rachel ray!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

thanks ny! I'm ok with either this cycle since we have a lot going on.. if it's a no go then i'll be ok.. once we get back on track with everything.. it's on like donkey kong.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

ny- How did you start a fire in the toaster :shrug: i didnt even know you could do that!!!

Mrs-- they were from scratch real potatoes and it wasnt too bad just not the way i like them, they didnt spread when you put them on the plate or i would have added some instant potato flakes lol. they still tasted good i ate a lot of them and now i feel fat lol.... doesnt help that im doing nothing but playing on the computer lol.... i really need to go do the dishes but im being lazy today, tomorrow i'll do all the big stuff im suppose to....


----------



## hopeful4bfp

so what are you girls v-day plans this year? any?


----------



## nypage1981

Hope- I didnt know I could do it either! Just started smoking and smelled like a skunk!

No big plans for Vday...we were going to go on a ski trip this weekend but after my BFP i decided not a great idea. Even if nothing bad could happen directly from skiing- i'd hate to fall and have the "what ifs" talk in my head. SO...nothing here! Cant even have wine and some sexy time! I feel too crampy and bloated! What are you going to do?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

well v-day was mine and dh first official date (we knew each other before) so we are gonna go to the same restaurant and go to a movie... he also said that he will take me shopping for my present at Kay Jewelers so im a little excited lol.... he made the cutest comment about how he needs to find a good florist cause theres not a good selection here lol (his aunt owned a shop that he worked at in high school so he knows more about flowers than i do lol) i really do love that man!!!


----------



## nypage1981

That sounds like fun! Wonder if im getting jewelry....didnt get any for Xmas this year. Hmmmm. Im about due. OH sent me some awesome flower arrangement to work the other day. It was so original and a very "zen" arrangement. LOVE it!


----------



## rosababy

LOL Ny!! I've totally started fires in my toaster oven before...it CAN be done! 

Ooooh, hopeful!! I can't wait to see what you pick out at Kays!! That's always exciting! I keep hinting at my dh...you know, I HAVE a right hand that looks soooooo lonely! :haha: Not sure it's working. 

We're not doing much. My dh has army stuff Saturday all day AND Monday night, and we're hanging with friends on Sunday night. I think we'll catch dinner and see that new jennifer aniston movie on Saturday night. Nothing special.

Ladies...I'm having some noticeable cramps here. Do you think this is a little bean trying to stick?! Ooooh I hope so!! You snuggle in nice and tight little guy!! :haha:


----------



## rosababy

okay, did I miss Andrea's post today? Did she post? Are we seriously still waiting for her??? :hissy: :rofl: Girl, where ARE you?!


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- i'd say it sure could be! I was actually ready for AF to come any moment way before she was due. I felt like shiiiiittttttttt with crampies! It was pretty bad!


----------



## nypage1981

Andrea posted on preg test gallery i think. Not sure what the outcome is...hope good since I already congrated her!


----------



## ready4baby

You girls are funny... No v-day plans for us as of yet. We got engaged on valentine's day last year, so I'd like to do something... !

Rosa, yay for cramps! Mine have gotten stronger throughout the day. I love being on the same cycle day as you :) When do you think you'll test?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i did a little more than hint... I got catalogs from all the jewelry stores circled what i liked and left them around the house where i knew he would see them :blush: lol

Rosa and ready i sure hope its a sticky bean you FX and lots of :dust::dust: 

as for andrea she didnt post on here but on the pregnancy test thread she did a few girls thought they saw something... i kinda did when i tilted my screen way back so my fingers are crossed for her as well

Im not feeling hopeful this cycle... no symptoms at all.... ive actually had more energy, acnes been better this cycle the only thing is my nips go from burning to itching and back again :shrug: i have no idea.... so it will be another cycle of ttc for me :cry: ON TO 11 lol i cant believe its almost been a year :shock:


----------



## rosababy

awww, hopeful. Loads of women have no symptoms at all. Don't count yourself out yet. :hugs: And why didn't I think of circling pages in the catalogs?! That's brilliant!! :haha:

Ready, I'm NOT testing before Friday. I told my dh that IF my temps were still high that day (it's 14 dpo), then I'll test. And since he can hear me unwrap the hpts in the morning :wacko: he'll know if I take one early. :blush: I leave that morning for Illinois until Monday night, and I probably won't have the opportunity to test that weekend. So, if it's bfn, I'll just sulkily wait for AF to come. Again. If it's bfp, :wohoo: !! I'm meeting my 4 week old nephew, so I'm sure either way, my uterus will be glowing. :haha:


----------



## rosababy

Ready, when are YOU testing?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rosa and ready- I hope this is it for both of you! I still say it'd be awesome if we all got our bfp's together! 

Hopeful- agreed, don't lose hope yet! Ny- I think you only symptom was late af and wacky temps? Right? So rosa is absolutely right! Don't lose hope yet! 

Don't forget ladies we are in it till af shows!


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

Congrats NY I totally missed that BFP so chuffed for you, how are we all this evening? I think I need some help with the whole baby aspirin thing what is it and what does it do? I read somewhere maybe on here that it can help with thickness of uterus wall? I had mirena coil and I'm worrying about stickyness now? We didn't try last month because I wasn't ready but the dr told us to said there was no medical reason why u shouldn't after a m/c if HCG fallen below 5.

This month we are holding off sounds really bad but we booked our holiday for October and my DS is so excited as we are going on a group holiday with all my BF's kids really don't want to disappoint him or have him resent the baby so will try again next cycle typical thou due to ov on tues/wed so no romance for me this v day....

I am actually considering changing my job as well applied for one today and got offered a good one tonight so will have to wait for elligability for maternity pay again if I leave so just thinking about it all now

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks star! 

Yea hope- I suppose I had symptoms...but they were all JUST like AF. So I didnt even record anything. Maybe I will in case im ever questioning another pregnancy or something. 

I have had a horrible day with my cat- he's just a real pain today. He found a mouse the other night...wonderful. Well, never caught it so im terrified, and was getting clothes for the laundry and a mouse jumped out of the dirty pile at me. IT WAS HIS STUFFED MOUSE TOY. SO, that was a heart attack a few hours ago. Then he puked in my kitchen and it had buds from the flowers hunny sent me to work the other day. WTF???? Well NOW I found the dead mouse by the back door. The real one. I am soooo over his antics today. Theres a huge snow bank outside thats got his name all over it! grrrrrr


----------



## rosababy

LMAO, Ny!!! :rofl: Cats are so annoying sometimes, aren't they? I used to have a cat that habitually pooped on the floor right NEXT to the kitty litter box. Nice. She would literally stare at me while she did it, too. I don't think she liked me very much...


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., I also still hope that we're all testing together, too! Wouldn't that be fun?! You could be like Ny, convinced that AF is coming, and then :bfp:!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- guess at least i know the mouse (ewwwww, eeeeeek!) is not roaming my house! But come ONNNN. AND at least your cat pooped nearish the litter box? hahahahhahaa. Could've been your pillow or something:) 

I can't WAIT for you all to test....so exciting:):happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Star- its actually wise to not be due in october if you've got a vacation planned!

I was dumb to book Disney vacation in march and now im preg. UGH. Traveling while first tri doesnt sound wonderful but my daughter would be crushed if we didnt go....so here's to more fingers crossed that I do not MC.....that would totally ruin a vacation to disney.


----------



## rosababy

Oh the same cat DID pee on my bed WHILE SHE WAS STARING AT ME. Yep. She hated me. Don't know why, because I was an excellent cat-mom.


----------



## nypage1981

haha. soo....what ditch did she end up in?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lmao that is funny. Which ditch? I had a cat once.. Adopts an outside cat. BAD idea. Here I thought I was helping him and he was planning escapes lol. I lived in a basement apartment (where the handle on the windows turned down; they were close to te ceiling btw) he climbed my drapes and somehow opened the window and was gone.. That was after he sprayed moat of my furniture. Little a-hole cat.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

cats are fickle i dont like them personally :shrug:

I know i shouldnt count myself out yet but im just kinda down at the moment all the drama on here and in my personal life has seem to just really depress me.... Im really tired of people telling me that my dh doesnt want a baby with me (and its also the fact that they say 'with me' as if he would with someone else)... Annie is the 2nd person to do it in the last week and its just got me in the frame of mind of maybe they're right i should just quit now... i noticed her on here reading and then she went on the other thread to defend herself and said it yet AGAIN!!! I dont thing ive ever been told anything so hurtful before and here it is again and again!!!

At this point i just want to slap her, i never said anything bad about her and here she is judging my eligibility of being on an ttc support forum, when she hasnt even read the posts correctly... My dh wants to ntnp until he is done with school thats still trying to me, i still wait and watch for o and try to bd at the right times, i still go through the 2ww and i still symptom spot and pray for a bfp and cry every time its a bfn... Its about ready to make me cry.... and im even more irritated as i wanted to poke in over on the other thread but refuse to start drama for them.... But i just want to set her straight on all the things she got wrong about me and the fact that i cant, doesnt help the situation.....

I also want to point out that she is throwing stones in glass houses as before this week her bf didnt want a baby either and had even told her to leave, yet im the one that doesnt belong here... also one of the first post she ever did on this tread she told us that she threaten her bf that if he didnt give her a baby she would leave him... i mean wow and shes shocked that we dont support her?!?

I know that i shouldnt sink to her level but i had to get it out i would have lost my mind? 

I also want to point out in this entire rant and my previous opinion that started all this drama, i have never once cussed or called her a bad name, i have stated nothing but fact and if i am wrong i will happily be corrected...

Sorry to drag all this back up but its been bothering me almost to distraction the past couple days!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful- DO NOT LISTEN TO A WORD OF IT. I'm gonna go check it out

Edit- 

Hopeful- don't take it to heart.. She can't even tell when she's not welcome somewhere.. Let alone know the difference between you and your dh's situation vs. her own crappy one. Don't give her the benefit of tears because you already know that your life is way better than hers.. Plus, without a doubt you are so much kinder, more than me, for holding your tongue. 

No matter what her age is, she's a child.. Who should not be reproducing at the moment.. Anyone who can talk to another person like that without realizing their wrong shouldn't be left alone with a child.. Lord.. What's this world coming too. Dont let the riff-raff rain on your parade! 

Your amazing hopeful! And we're here to be your friends and see you through your bfp!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey my chickas! OMG IM SOooooooooooo glad its now the weekend! It has been a looooong week and tomorrow is my hot date with my DH! We are going all out and going to the Melting Pot and shopping and maybe a movie, and a hotel room at the Hilton! Woo! It will be a much needed break, I'm so tired of other people's kids! lol! I love them but Lordy I need a break! Gah Im so stressed and tired I just got this random HUGE zit on my chin and its driving me nuts! lol ok Im rambling! Bye!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Mrs-- thanks for your kind words i really did need to hear them. All the girls on here have always been so great and supportive that ive always felt like this is my 'no judgment' place that i can come to and tell about my problems and get objective advice and more importantly not have it used against me, i guess i feel like thats been violated and it makes me sad... i know feel like i have to think twice about what i say and ask just in case it happens again....

My safe place was violated and i dont know how to get rid of that feeling... you girls have been some of my closest confidants and to have one of them throw that in my face for just the reason of being hurtful, it feels like ive been betrayed by a good friend. It would be different if it was advice being given or constructive criticism, i would have been upset but realized that y'all were just trying to help and got over it....

I hope this makes sense....

Kylar--- that sounds like a fantastic day.... im excited for you.... can wait to hear all about it when you get back


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kylar- omgosh! That sounds amazing. What is the melting pot? Store? Restataunt? City? Lol 

Hopeful- I know its hurtful- but look at it this way, she's not been a friend. She's been a nuisance :) mmk :) cheer up buttercup and start symptom spotting already!! Lol


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> haha. soo....what ditch did she end up in?

LOL!! Let's just say...we're a dog only family now. (That sounds bad...she died of natural causes a long time ago)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i really dont have any symptoms to spot... i have more energy, no spots, peeing the same, bbs feel the same (except the nipps), im not hungry (actually appetite has decreased), the only thing that ive been experiencing thats not normal are stitches in my side like after you run but ive been sitting on the couch but thats all.... so unless all those are symptoms, im pretty symptom free:cry::wacko:


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom, OMG the MELTING POT!!!! we LOVE LOVE LOVE that place! Mrs., it's a really nice fondu restaurant. We go there for birthdays and anniversaries. SOOOO good! I'm so jealous. :haha:

Hopeful, forget about her. She doesn't know you. She was just searching for hurtful things to say to upset you, and she did. Don't let her win. She's not worth it. :hugs: We love you and you are more than welcome to tell us anything you want. It's totally fine for you to chart, pay attention to your cycles, get to know your body, and feel bad when AF comes. You'll be more than ready for when your dh is ready.

My cramps are worse...I would categorize them as "medium" cramps. Normally, I would pop a few advil, but I'm not today, since I'm hoping it's my little bean snuggling in nice and tight! My heating pad is doing wonders. Reminds me of the time...was it hopeful that put her laptop on her abdomen because she didn't want to get up for the heating pad? :rofl: Love it!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

yes that was me (im....inventive!?! not lazy i swear lol jk)... though if af comes this cycle im actually gonna have to go get an actual heating pad cause i got a new laptop and it doesnt put off nearly as much heat:cry: lol


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, heating pads really help. Sometimes I use them just to snuggle with. :blush: 

Where is everyone tonight? It's like a ghost town in here! I was just in ding dong's...they had like 16 pages TODAY!!! Talk about quitting your job to keep up with the posts! That's impressive!


----------



## loveinbinary

Oh boy have I missed a lot today. Though it is really nice to check back and find several pages to read through. 

Hopeful- Don't take anything Annie says to heart. What she said about you and mrs really struck a nerve. Had she been close enough I would have decked her. It was uncalled for, but what can you expect from someone like that? It was clear from the beginning what kind of person she was and it showed that she wasn't the brightest crayon in the box. We hurt her feelings by not answering her posts and then defending our reason for it so she felt the only way to get back at us is to call names and say hurtful things. There are just some people you can't make to see logic and reason, she is one of them and certainly not worth our time or worry. I feel much the same way about our 'safe zone' being violated and there is definitely a bad taste left over, but you ladies are so wonderful and as soon as we put it out of our minds the sooner we can move on and be happy. That means, stop watching her posts everywhere else. Who cares what she has to say or what thread she has joined. It'll become clear at some point to whomever she joins what kind of person she really is. Stalking her is only going to bring about more bad feelings and bad energy which isn't healthy for ttc. You have more important things to worry about. You are better than her. Let her watch our thread and see how easy it was for us to forget her. The more we post about her the more we are feeding her personality and tarnishing the wonderful chemistry we have here. 

As for me, I tried what kylar suggested last night and again this afternoon. Laying on my tummy just makes me not feel all that well. Though something kind of awesome happened last night. I was feeling kind of ill so I layed on my left side while oh rubbed my back. I felt a 'something' on that side, but I was also kind of constipated so it was probably a bit of both lol. When I rolled onto my back I felt my tummy and it was sort of caved in on the right, so I moved my hand to the left and there was a giant hard lump. I grabbed oh's hand and put it there. He smiled when I told him that's where the baby was sitting. It was awesome.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i know... i really wish i could join as im on bnb all the time whether it be on my phone at work or on my laptop at home (does that sound a little desperate?:shrug:) so having a thread that moves so fast would be entertaining... but alas i cant:cry:


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, neither can I. I have enough trouble keeping up with this one and another one I'm on. They're fun, though! I agree with Love. Stop following her around and reading her other posts. I'm sure she's talking bad about us. Who cares? They'll learn eventually. 

Love, OH MY GOSH!!!! How awesome that you felt the little guy!!!!!! :hugs: That must be so wonderful.


----------



## rosababy

Love, I'm sure you've told us this...is your little bean a boy? Or am I thinking of Heather? Do you have names picked out yet?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i have already stopped i got to say my piece and i feel a lot better now...

Love that is soooo exciting that you have felt your bean!!!!!!:flower: I cant wait to have a bean of my own. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Woo hoo love! That's so exciting! Gosh I wonder what that feels like first hand? When my friend was pregnant I remember watching dezmon play the olympics in her tummy. I can't fathom what that's like!


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- We aren't 100% sure, but the tech said it looked like a boy at my last scan. Plus I saw what looked clearly to me like boy parts... or really overgrown girl parts lol. I'm trying to schedule a private gender scan for next weekend to find out for certain. Plus I just want to see button again lol. As for boy names, I really like Evander Lucas, but that's all I've been able to come up with... That's pretty much why I'm sure it's a boy, because I can't think of any names to save my life lol. 

I love feeling little button move around... but it's faint that I can't really tell if it's button or gas/constipation/whatever else my body is doing. I want REAL movement please. 

Speaking of, I think the root beer I drank got him moving around, as well as set my badder on overdrive lol.


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs-right now it doesn't feel like much. Almost like a light grumbling in my lower abdomen? It's hard to explain. It's really easy to miss if you aren't looking for it.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh my, sounds like u need to up your rootbeer intake! Haha


----------



## hopeful4bfp

my mom has always told me it at first feels like guppies swimming around in your abdomen....


----------



## loveinbinary

You know, guppies sound about right. I'm a fish hobbyist, and used to work at a pet store in the fish department lol, and having my arm in the guppy tank felt very similar to this. Though sometimes it feels like something is pushing briefly in a certain spot. I think from now on, until I start feeling real movement, I will start referring to him as my little guppy lol.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol.. Aww I love all the pet names for your bean :) button .. Guppy.. Love it! Lol 

I am sitting here wondering if dh has something planned for v-day..? He's not one to go out to dinner.. He says it's too cliche..- lame. 

Last year we stayed in a hotel and had an amazing night. The hotel had a jacuzzi next to the bed with mirrors all around it! How awesome! Candles rose petals champagne... But I'm working this year.. Boo :( and he hasn't mentioned anything.. I've brought it up.. But I honestlythink he's wanting to just keep it low key this year. Double frown :( must I do everything lol.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh and I have to add.. He sent me this wonderful flower arrangement also last year.. But it was soo funny. He ordered it off the tv from those commercials they advertise.. Tfl or soemthing.. But when they came.. They sent the wrong one.. The bear had his voice recording a special message, and when I pushed it.. It was soooo not my husband.. Bahaha so sone stranger wished me happy v-day and told me he loved me while some lucky girl got to hear my dh's wonderful micheal Jackson impersonation!!!! Omg when he told me what his message said I could not stop laughing!!! I still have the roses though.. I dry them out in the garage all year then add them to my frozen in time vase. :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Oh and I aren't doing anything for Valentine's Day. Though it is the day I found him, sort of... it's a strange story. Anyways, the 28th is the day we first met, technically. We have decided we are going to get married this year on the 28th to celebrate two years together. We had planned to get married Christmas of 09' but he was t-boned the day before the wedding trying to pick me up from work because I had food poisoning. We were hoping to do it this past Christmas, but we were both so busy with work we just didn't have the time lol. For sure, this time. Third times the charm right? Nothing fancy, just going down to the courthouse. Weddings are so expensive and we are going to wait and save for a year or so and have our dream wedding at another time. Plus, by that time I'll look AMAZING in a dress lol.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Guppy thats too cute lol


Mrs i laughed out loud when i read that lol i can just imagine the other girls face hahahahahaha... ok im ok now lol


----------



## EJW147

Hello :wave: Hope everyone had a great day/night! 

Guppy, how cute!!! :) 

Not to be such a downer but I'm jealous my dh will be working 5am till 10pm everyday including Valentines Day with no days off in sight, blah Can't wait till later this year when he's not doing this specific job anymore! I made him promise me to take me on a much needed vacation!! lol Anyways, there was a show on dateline tonight where a lady doing IVF got implanted with someone else's baby. They put the wrong eggs in her and 8 months later she had to hand the baby over to the real parents. Scary and sad that things like that happen huh?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Aww that's sweet. Yea weddings are expensive.. I think it's romanticto have a courthouse wedding. My sister did that.. It's kind of like a romantic eloping in your own town.. In love.. Ready to tie the knot and spend the rest of your life together!! And not near as expensive!! 

I think we lucked out because first we did it at my grandparents house (I think I told you but my papa and nana and the. My mom and dad were both married there..) and my grandma.. Is a chef she takes all sorts of classes cake baking/decorating included. So we were pretty resourceful. 

Hopeful- take note.. My Gma/nana started taking cooking classes in her late 40's and now she has her own cook book. She really inspires me to be a good cook. But it's a lot of fun 

When we were 13 she put my sister and I through a summer long class. Learned a BUNCH of stuff. 

I don't think id ever go as far as having my name on my own cookbook or anything.. But I'd like to learn to coin well.. First.. Being a good cook is a huge turn on to dh. And second.. It's just a healthier lifestyle. 

If we lived close to eachother I'd love to take so e classes with you!! Until then Rachel ray lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ejw- what did the lady do?? Did they give era to someone else's?? Pmg that would be horrible!!


----------



## loveinbinary

EJW- I'm so sorry your oh has to work so much. Definitely make him treat you to a wonderful and much needed vacation! That is absolutely terrible that something like that could happen. That poor mother. I couldn't imagine having to hand over my baby because some careless doctor made a mistake. That just isn't right. 

Speaking of, someone posted this in second tri and it made me absolutely sick to read. 
https://news.ninemsn.com.au/health/8208751/pharmacist-mistakes-abortion-drug-for-antibiotic
That poor mother. I can't even begin to imagine the pain and stress she is going through. The odds are really against her. Even if she doesn't miscarry, the chance of a severe birth defect is very very high.


----------



## EJW147

No her eggs were still sitting safe in the freezer so she later found a seragant mother for her eggs but the seragant mother ended up miscarrying and then they used up all their other eggs with trying to get the seragant pregnant again with no luck. Thank goodness they already had 3 other children. They got a nice settlement from the fertility clinic too and donated most of it to charity.


----------



## EJW147

Love- Oh my gosh that story is so horrible :(


----------



## hopeful4bfp

we could always do our own cooking thing via internet... choose a recipe once a week to make then upload pics and comments from the critics (dh and friends) then share tips and things... we could all do it.... who ever wants to join can and we will trade off who chooses for the week, take turns.... i think it could be fun and give us something to concentrate on during ttc to make time go by faster and expand our "recipe boxes" for when we need to cook for our future little ones.... What do y'all think?


----------



## loveinbinary

Regardless if her eggs were still there to be used I would be furious. I can't imagine growing a baby for 9 months only to give birth and be told it isn't mine and has to be returned to the 'real' mother. As soon as I got my bfp, I was too attached to let this little guppy go.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

love i find it weird that it was a pregnant woman who got the abortion drug by accident that is a weird coincidence ... I smell a conspiracy...


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

omg! (my jaw dropped reading that) that is horrible.. And inexcusable .. what if that was both of those ladies' one chance in life to get pg.. and bam.. ruined.. that is soo horrible! 

hopeful! I love the idea of trading recipes. I've thought about bringing it up before.. but wasn't sure if anyone would like to. I'm down.. I'll share with you! :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

YAY!!!!! so do you just want to trade recipes or do you want to do the one night a week "cooking day" we could even do to it where we all cook something different then post pics and the recipes... that way we all know what it is suppose to look like and make us anxious to make it ourselves


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh Hun with my work schedule we should switch recipes then Play the cooking night by year.. Lol I have kooky work schedule!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh yes I like the pictures idea.. Yea!! I really like that! Next time I cook something good I'll post pics and recipe!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

sounds good and i'll do the same!!!! yay im so excited lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol I love new recipes!! I can't wait either! I'm getting off for the night. I'll talk to you lovelies tomorrow!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Just woke up for a second. Thought I'd pop in and say my temps were still Elevated today.. These look like normal post o temps now. Finally! I'm thinking it's the maca that's doing this, because I haven't changed anything


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Good Morning Ladies!!!! I hope y'all all had a great night... Im already up as my residents eat breakfast at 715 :nope: but i will probably go back to sleep once they finish and go back to their room.....

I just wanted to wish everyone a great day!!!!:hugs:


----------



## rosababy

hopeful4bfp said:


> we could always do our own cooking thing via internet... choose a recipe once a week to make then upload pics and comments from the critics (dh and friends) then share tips and things... we could all do it.... who ever wants to join can and we will trade off who chooses for the week, take turns.... i think it could be fun and give us something to concentrate on during ttc to make time go by faster and expand our "recipe boxes" for when we need to cook for our future little ones.... What do y'all think?

Oh my gosh, hopeful!! I LOVE this idea!!! 

Love, I think guppy is such a cute name!! And I love your plans to get married. You could do it like Miranda and Steve in Sex and the City...!! Very fun.

Mrs., LMAO!!!! I can just imagine how you and the other girl must have felt getting the wrong package!!!! :rofl: Your last two temps look great! Have you been bd'ing just in case? Are you thinking you o'ed on Thursday?

EJW, that's a terrible story. Really scary, too. You just never know what's going to happen. You're right, at least it wasn't their one and only shot for a child, though. But still...

So last night, my cramps go worse. And then, adding insult to injury, I had the WORST gas pains! I know, gross. But seriously, I couldn't stand up straight, I couldn't take deep breaths. I just had to lie on my left side with my legs curled up, took some Gas X, tums and tried to fall asleep. It was terrible! I'm still trying to figure out what the heck I ate that my body hated so much?! :shrug:


----------



## pk2of8

hi ladies...i'm sorry i'm slow to catch up regarding the situ with the 'nasty' posts/poster. i've had a busy week, so i'm just now catching up! i'm also from team ding dong...i started the thread with poppy and a couple of others wonderful ladies! i just wanted to let you girls know that if annie posts anymore ugly things on the team ding dong thread, i'll be reporting her as well. I'm sorry that this happened, you all seem like a lovely group. we feel the same way about our preggers ladies and would be so lonely and hurt if they left us! :hugs: anyway, just wanted to pop in and say hi :hi: and wish you all the very best!!! :dust: and :hug:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Kylar- omgosh! That sounds amazing. What is the melting pot? Store? Restataunt? City? Lol
> 
> Hopeful- I know its hurtful- but look at it this way, she's not been a friend. She's been a nuisance :) mmk :) cheer up buttercup and start symptom spotting already!! Lol

Restaurant! lol! Its fondue, its super expensive, ive never been before!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

anyone heard from andrea?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rosa- I'm just going to wait for af to get here so I can say what day I o'd I'm positive I haven't just o'd because my bbs never get sore until after o and they've been sore for about a week now. Plus the cm.. I thought maca was supposed to help lol.. It's throwing me off! Oh well.. Like I said we'll just wait and see and then cout back to when I o'd


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

No I haven't heard.. I'll go check out her testing thread but she's said she's been Ill so idk


----------



## ready4baby

Hi pk2, and thank you! :hi:

Mrs, yay for high temps! Those are looking MUCH better. Last cycle, btw, I had to manually adjust my O date because FF was just convinced it was a week earlier than it really was. I just couldn't accept the rocky mountain temps in that first week, and I was right. Time will tell...

Rosa, I'm so sorry about the gas pains! That sucks majorly...are you feeling better now? As far as testing, according to when I got my bfp last month, I could test Wed. I think it will depend on how high my temps go; right now, they aren't super high...if I get up to 98.5 I'll be more likely to test that early. My cramping eased off; a little twinge now and then but not too much going on here!

Seriously what happened to Andrea? Were we ditched?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

i saw andrea posted last night.. she's really sore and hasn't gotten her bfp yet :( andrea hunny.. i hope if you test this morning its a bfp!! Remember they don't show up sometimes till much later! :hug:


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom said:


> Mrs.iwnamkabb said:
> 
> 
> Kylar- omgosh! That sounds amazing. What is the melting pot? Store? Restataunt? City? Lol
> 
> Hopeful- I know its hurtful- but look at it this way, she's not been a friend. She's been a nuisance :) mmk :) cheer up buttercup and start symptom spotting already!! Lol
> 
> Restaurant! lol! Its fondue, its super expensive, ive never been before!!Click to expand...

Omg, Kylarsmom you are going to LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!! I am so jealous that you're going to melting pot. Yes, super expensive, only for special occasions, and be prepared to be there for at least 2 hours. It's more of an event than a meal. LOL! The beautiful thing is they will refill your "dippers" for the cheese and chocolate courses, so you can keep on eating!! The salad always seems ridiculous. Why on earth would we want to fill up on something healthy when we're at the melting pot?! :rofl: We usually ask for it to be boxed up before they even bring it to us. :blush: have fun!!!


----------



## rosababy

Ready, I _am_ feeling much better, thanks. Very weird gas pains, and I'm sure they were not ttc related, but still sucky nonetheless. :shrug: Was your last cycle triphasic? I need to go check it out...so you got your bfp on 12 dpo last time, then? I know it's different for each woman. Honestly, I know my chart looks promising, but in the back of my mind is the progesterone problem. So, I'm trying not to get myself psyched up yet, because I'm sure this is not my cycle. I'm making a monster long list for my appointment on the 23rd, and progesterone will be the first thing we talk about. I really hope he gives me something for it. I have a good friend who went to this doc as well, and he gave her Clomid at her first appointment, and was eager to get her pregnant. (That sounded worse on paper...:rofl:) So, I'm really trying to not set myself up for disappointment...but it's hard when my chart looks like that! :blush: It's never looked like this before! 

mrs., I'm sorry Maca doesn't seem to be working for you. Although maybe it isn't the Maca (hasn't had time to work properly yet?) and is just a weird cycle. Hmmm...very strange indeed. I wouldn't rule yourself out just yet. Maybe you just o'ed late. :shrug:

pk2, thanks! :hi: We're glad you stopped over and we really appreciate the ding dong's support! That sounds funny! Feel free to stop on by anytime! We all wish you loads of :dust: too!!

Andrea...we miss you. How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Hey Rosa, yes I was 12dpo and got a very clear positive. That was several days after a dip, cramping & temp rise. My temp isn't as high as I would like and definitely not triphasic. It's too early to know but I feel the same as you...I have lots of hope that this could be it, but I SO don't want to be disappointed. I guess there is no harm in being hopeful and thinking positively that this _could _be it.

Here's a little something that keeps nagging me...we took advantage of our jacuzzi tub about a month ago, and I was in & out, not wanting to get too overheated b/c of the bean. Now I am completely paranoid that we killed DH's sperm! Just another thing to obsess about, right? 

Really cool about your upcoming appointment--you will definitely be able to allay your fears by getting some concrete info from your doc! I, also, have a plan. If AF shows, I go on CD3 for a complete blood work up for fertility & pcos. FX for us both, and hopeful & Mrs & Andrea...did I miss anyone that's testing this week??


----------



## rosababy

Ready,

Why do you think you have pcos? Do you have any of the symptoms? And why on CD3? Just curious. Do you have an appointment yet? Remind me how long you've been ttc...I feel like I should know all of these things...:blush:

my MY you o'ed late last cycle! You must have been going mad! :wacko: Does the doc know why the little bean didn't stick? I think being in the hot tub for a while was probably fine. I think they mean don't go in the tub like every day. My dad was (and is) a HUGE bicyclist and loves his hot tub, and they still conceived very easily. 

I think we have to be hopeful, don't we? I'm just trying to protect myself, I guess. It definitely could be it...but I am already thinking of what I will ask my doc and what I will do differently next cycle. If I do have to go in to the doc (if AF comes), it will be at the very beginning of my next cycle. So, hopefully if he puts me on something (clomid, progesterone, whatever), it'll be for that cycle! That's exciting. Here's a selfish though...and I almost feel like I don't want to jinx myself saying it...but if we get preggo in March, it'll be a Christmas baby, won't it? Hmmm...I'd feel bad for the kid if he/she had a Christmas birthday...but I still want a baby! I'm almost afraid to think it in case God hears me and grants me that prayer. :blush: I know that's not how it works...we are SOOOO good at obsessing, aren't we?! :rofl:


----------



## ready4baby

We are the BEST at obsessing! :) Thanks for the positive thoughts about hot tubs, that helps... :hugs: We have been ttc since July when I quit the pill. I had 3 normal cycles and then two veeeeery long & frustrating cycles, both ending in early miscarriage. I had some ovary pain, got an ultrasound & they found lots of little cysts on my ovaries. So the cysts + long cycles are why we suspect pcos. But the bloodwork would confirm it next cycle (I don't know why CD3 but that's what my doc ordered). But, oddly, this cycle, I O'd at a normal time. So I dunno whether I have it or not! My doc wants me on clomid to shorten my cycle and boost egg quality, but I don't know if that would start this next cycle or the following... and I'm SO afraid of multiples! My DH is funny though; he's totally okay with twins. Probably because I'd be doing most of the work! Men.

How long have you been trying? As for Christmas babies, I've had exactly the same thought. I don't actually want that, but I've found that the longer I ttc, the less important it is when the bday will be. I think even if we get AF next week, the next cylce chance would still be a late Nov baby, right? So we have one more shot ;)

Oh, and your chart looks great, btw!!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

hey girls....

Ive felt the same way about a Christmas baby but at this point i would really care when they are born just that they are lol.....

Rosa--- im glad your feeling better today :hugs:

pk2 thanks for stopping by and your welcome any time heres some :dust:

ready-- as for the hot tub even if you did kill his sperm it would have only been the ones that were currently being produced and unless he has not used them already i think your ok... men constantly reproduce sperm all day everyday, so the 'dead' ones would have been replaced a while ago, if they even were killed..... unless he has moved in to the hot tub :trouble: lol


----------



## Starchase

Hi everyone

hopeful there is only one word for you and that is "lovely" don't let anyone make u doubt it because we certainly don't... 

NY - that'll be no rollercoasters for u then :)

You guys are giving ding dong a race for their money, I can't keep up lol...,

Big hugs to everyone

we were wedding venue visiting today and we provisionally booked the 5th May 2012 I am so excited gonna be amazing xxx


----------



## rosababy

Ready and hopeful, you're absolutely right about Christmas babies. At this point, I don't even care when they're born, I just WANT one! :hissy: The longer we ttc, the less it matters what month we deliver. I used to be very specific, wanting to time it perfectly to maximize my maternity leave, but now I realize how insignificant that is.

Well, I hope it's not pcos, but either way, Clomid should do good things for your fertility, so let's hope you go on that! I haven't heard of it producing multiples though...YIKES!!! My dh is conVINCED that we're having twins. I'm like ha ha, very funny. Now stop saying that. :haha:

I've been off the pill since April of last year, trying since June. Now with that said, June and July, we were so in the dark about cycles and everything, that my dh says we officially started in August. I'm saying June, because even though we didn't do it more than 2 times that cycle blush:), I was still trying to get opks to work, and trying to time it. So, June it is. :haha:

Maybe it is November babies then...I'm not sure how to exactly calculate it. November would be nice! 

Star, oooh a May wedding!! What a beautiful month for a wedding!! 

I'll be on and off today...dh is gone for army stuff all day and I'm just cleaning, grocery shopping, laundry, pausing every once in a while to catch up with my ttc ladies. :hugs: My dh calls it "bumping" (as in Baby and bump). I'm like I'm pretty sure "bumping" refers to something else, hun. :rofl:


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful and Mrs., I wonder if you could start a "recipe share" thread somewhere. It's not really a ttc topic, but you could pose it as "something to keep our mind off the 2ww" or something. :shrug:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

WOW its really dead in here... where is everyone at?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Lol, I was just thinking the same thing. We have been doing Zachary's birthday party. My baby is 5yrs old! Waaa! He is getting so big. I was just about to sit back with a movie and crochet and thought I would check in first. Hope everyone is having a fab weekend!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Well happy birthday to your little one brandy!!!! thats so exciting:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Awe Brandi! Tell ur little man happy bday from your soul friends :) 

I'd be on more but I'm working a 12 hr shift today.. We've been so stinkin busy with valentines day being Monday. 

Had a little more of that brown tinged cm again... Can't wait to see what my temp says in the morning! 

Oops break over! Gotta run!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

mrs.. i hope your temps go up...up....up.... :hugs:

Im so bored.... my best friend is here but all he wants to do is whine about his relationship :growlmad::dohh: I just want to smack him.... :nope: i told him months ago that this was gonna happen.... that it was a good thing that its over (as it had gotten physically violent over the past few months) but he wouldnt believe me...... now hes all like this person said this and that, and all i say is ive been saying all that for months... grr

On a happier note... my dh just called me and told me he is at the jewelers picking out my vday gift lol now he is surrounded by jewelry and has no idea what he is doing lol so he is sending me pics and going "how about this one or this one?" too cute lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh hopeful that is awesome! I hope you get the prettiest thug in the store! I love diamond and saphire.. Rubies omgosh any stone that comes set in white gold.. I'll take it.. It's been a few moths since I've gotten any pretties.. Hmmm?;) time to text hubby. 

Ugh, im going to be pulling 12 hour shifts till Tuesday.. I don't even know how I'm going to get any homework done, let alone symptom spot. Lordy lordy.. It needs to slow down. On a normal day we pull about $1300-2700 in sales.. Today our goal is $8700 and I'd done 6800 so far! I'm going to go home and fall into a bath, then trip into bed. :) 

Umms is tired!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oops double post


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Reading back on that can you tell I've had a redbull lol


----------



## rosababy

My goodness is was dead yesterday! Mrs., I'm sorry you have to work so much! Yuck. I guess Vday is pretty big for you, huh? I'd love to see your store!

My temp dropped a little today, but it's still high and I'm not going to sweat it. I also had some creamy cm in my underwear yesterday. This never happens. Does anyone else get this? I started thinking and it might be the Maca. I had about 3 times as much cm this cycle compared to previous cycles, and I'm guessing it was because I started Maca. So maybe the creamy stuff if because of that. I'd really like to think it is a pregnancy symptom...


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Good morning Ladies...

Rosa-- ive heard of increased cm as a pg symptom before.... how many dpo are you again? it could be implantation dip......

Mrs that does suck that you have to work to much... that is one reason im glad i dont work retail (not that my job is much better)

well last night i some how managed to lock the mouse pad (is that what its called, the pad you use to move the cursor) on my laptop rendering it pretty much useless until i figured out how to unlock it :growlmad::dohh: and since i dont know how i locked it (i swear it did it by its self) i couldnt figure out how to unlock it:wacko:..... after several calls to dh and wanting to throw my laptop out the window, i decided to just restart the thing and hope that it resets it.... and it did :happydance: Some time i hate technology 

well i hope everyone has a wonderful day and lots of:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, how on earth can the mouse pad be locked?! :haha: That sucks. What kind of computer is it?

I'm 9 dpo today, so it very well could be an implantation dip. We'll see if it goes back up tomorrow. :shrug: I'm still not trying to get my hopes up for this cycle, though.


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning ladies... how is everyone doing today? Rosa, :shrug: on the temp drop; it could be implantation?.. Don't worry too much about one temp, and I agree with hopeful--increased cm is a good sign!

Hopeful, are you doing any ss?

My temp is not rising higher like I think it should so I'm not having as much pma for this cycle :(


----------



## rosababy

Ready, your temp went back up after the little dip. It's definitely still good. But I understand your lack of pma. Me too. I guess we'll find out Friday...do you think you'll test before that?


----------



## ready4baby

Hey there...it's hard to keep up enthusiasm for the whole tww, isn't it? And I don't want to be disappointed... I'm testing Thursday unless my temp has dropped; then I won't bother. I'm going out that night so at least I could drown my sorrows. Ha!

Any cramping or anything to go along with the temp dip??


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i have a hp laptop and all of a sudden a symbol with the square pad with line through it pops up and my mouse wont move it was very frustrating lol

as for symptom spotting still no symptoms:cry: im pretty sure im out....i should start thursday..... I really want to be pg by june as it will be my 1 year wedding anniversary and i will be smack dab in the middle of af and that really bums me out :cry:....

I know we are all around the time in our cycle .... anyone planning on testing early?.... I have one $ store test from last cycle and havnt decided if im gonna wait till friday or test before then....

opps y'all already answered that lol


----------



## ready4baby

We're not very early testers, are we? :haha: We need andrea's influence to get us poas & adding some excitement to this thread! Where is she?? 

Ok, if my temp starts to look great, I'll test Wed :) Otherwise Thursday for me!


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Hey there...it's hard to keep up enthusiasm for the whole tww, isn't it? And I don't want to be disappointed... I'm testing Thursday unless my temp has dropped; then I won't bother. I'm going out that night so at least I could drown my sorrows. Ha!
> 
> Any cramping or anything to go along with the temp dip??

It IS hard to keep the pma throughout the entire tww. :shrug: We did good for a while! I was really up and down this entire cycle. :wacko: I'm not testing until Friday morning, and only if my temp has not dropped. However...if my temps go back up to 98s, I could be persuaded...:winkwink:

Yes, some cramping. Major cramping...gosh what night was that...a few nights ago. Friday! Yes, friday I had cramps at 3:00 that I was like oh man. And then later in the evening, bad enough that I would have taken advil or something, had I thought they were AF cramps, so I just used a heating pad. That was 7 dpo. Little cramps today and yesterday, but not really that noticeable. Just some "movement" of some kind going on. Could be just in my head, though. :haha: Wishful thinking, perhaps. Plus, the creamy cm, which is new for me. What about you?


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, I have a mac, so sorry I can't be of much help with your pc. :shrug: Sounds like an excellent time to treat yourself to a Valentines Day New Laptop!! :rofl: 

Just remember...TONS of women have absolutely no symptoms. Don't count yourself out yet. Are you going somewhere special for your 1st year anniversary? It's too early to tell when your AF will be that far away...your cycle could change a little each month until then, so you might NOT have AF then. :shrug:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

the funny thing is that i got this laptop less than a week ago (my dh spoils me :happydance:) so im still getting used to it which is why i probably somehow locked it and just dont know i did but its all fixed :D

I think we are gonna take a long weekend and go to the riverwalk in San Antonio.... Stay in a nice hotel eat good food ect ect.... I dont want to plan anything too far from austin as with his job he never knows what he will be doing... and with S.A. only being 1.5 hours away it will be easier to reschedule if something comes up.... plus we have both never been but always have wanted to...


----------



## ready4baby

Don't get down about no symptoms, hopeful! It is sooooo early to feel anything; we're just grasping at straws! Yes, rosa, I had cramping at 7dpo and since then I've felt a little pulling or achiness in my lower belly but it is all very minor! Also got a nice wave of hormones & emotional feelings today--blagh! Probably that is what sucked away at my pma. Only time will tell for all of us ladies. What about mrs? When are you testing??

Tonight we are headed our for Vday; we're going to have dinner at one of our favorite restaurants from waaay back when we first met. Hope you all have a good afternoon!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

here a pic of what my dh got me for vday... i havent gotten it yet but im probably gonna tonight if i ask nicely lol
 



Attached Files:







marmalade 072.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Starchase

Oh ready that sounds lovely so nice love doing things that are a blast from the past, reading all the posts today made me realise how mucked up the m/c made my cycle I used to be bang on with all of u girls but I'm only ovulating now so pretty gutted i'm not gonna get another 2ww with u guys boo hoo.... cant wait to see the results this wk

PMA PMA PMA

all the way girls - I am ur cheerleader whoo hoo

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

wow hopeful that is one beautiful necklace.... so pretty

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loveinbinary

Symptom spotting is the devil. The cycle before my bfp I was two week late and had every symptom under the sun. I was so convinced I was pregnant that I even went to have bloods done. The cycle I got my bfp I had next to no symptoms and was so sure af was going to show. I felt nauseous at night the week of my bfp, but everyone was sick in my area so I chalked it up to that. When I'd lay down or go to roll over it felt like I'd done a billion situps, but then again I work retail and some days I learn that there are muscles in my body that I just don't use lol so I wrote that off too. I also noticed an increase in cm and sore breasts, but sometimes that just happens. Pregnancy symptoms and af symptoms are so similar that it's nearly impossible to really tell. One month you'll feel very pregnant only to have af show, then the next you feel like af is looming over you only to find out she's taking a nine month vacation. Don't give up hope!! The same thing happened to ny, she got her bfp out of nowhere.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Star! pma pma pma!!! Where is that cheerleader icon when we need it?! :haha: When do you think you're o'ing? 

Hope, lovely necklace!! I think I'm just getting chocolates or something...my dh was like I didn't get you anything big. I'm like that's fine. Lots of little things will be fine. :blush: :rofl:

Ready, only time will tell, yes. I just had a wave of nausea, but I have a feeling the half block of cheese that I just inhaled may have had something to do with it... :blush: 

Getting ready to go over to a friend's house for dinner. I made a red velvet cake (from a box, don't get too excited) in a heart shaped pan.


----------



## rosababy

You're right, Love. A few cycles ago, I was conVINCED I was pregnant because of all of my symptoms. Nope. :nope: Sometimes I wonder if the little beans TRY to implant, but can't for some reason. So we get the symptoms, but no bfp. I heard somewhere that 75% of fertilized eggs don't implant. Never believe everything you read, though. :shrug:


----------



## Starchase

Oh Rosa u are right he might not have got u anything big but he may have given u a tiny ickle bean lol.... 

I'm ovulating now ish not used any OPK's this month just staying away from dh till fri ha ha, can't risk falling this month and then missing big family holiday so try again next month wee DS is so excited about holiday on 3rd october

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4baby

Symptom spotting may be the devil, love, but we love it! It's so hard not to! :) Rosa, nauseous eh? HMM... 

Hopeful that's a very pretty necklace! Lucky girl!

Headed out for date night here...ohlaalaa...have a good night!


----------



## rosababy

Ready, yes a little span of time where I felt gross and flushed. Unfortunately for my dh, it was right when I was cutting his hair. :haha: oh well. Pretty sure it was the ridiculously large amount if cheese that I had for lunch. :blush:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Been gone all weekend! Have I missed anything? Pretty necklace Hopeful!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Thanks girls... i did get it early... im wearing it now and i love it :D.. He says that we are gonna go to a dinner and a movie tomorrow....

I am off work finally... its so good to be home and seeing my dh..... I did miss him this weekend...

Ready--- i hope you have a great night!!!!

Well since i dont feel like cooking... im ordering chinese to be delivered yay!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

DH and I on our super HOT DATE!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3394.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 14









IMG_3405.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## BrandysBabies

Did you enjoy the Melting Pot, Heather? I love it! Such an experience and the perfect V-Day present!

Hopeful! You necklace is beautiful!

I got a new couch for V-Day! Yeah! I will post pics!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi. At work :( cannot wait to have a day of relaxation on tuesday. I only saw dh for 10 minutes yest.. And I wont see him again until midnight tomorrow :( I'm really sad. I'm working so much... I need romance.. I am convinced we're not doing anything for vday.. And I see all these couples come in to my store all lovey touchy and buying all these things for vday.. And I'm so jealous.:( I kind of feel like crying.. I'm just emotional and burnt out.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Mrs. :hugs: I will be your Valentine! 

https://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n31/dibbera/Valentines%20and%20Love/thcupidoflasher.gif


----------



## BrandysBabies

Smiling yet?

https://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n31/dibbera/Valentines%20and%20Love/thpantscupid.gif


----------



## BrandysBabies

How bout now??

https://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l247/dragonlvr90/jasonalexandercupid.jpg


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you Brandi :) there's a smile for you. I still feel like crying inside. Sometimes I wonder why I married someone who's not all into romance and intimacy.. Jerk. He used to be.. Somewhat.. Enoughto pull me. Lol I'm sorry I hate to be a Debbie downer.. I'm just emotional.. I'll get over it.. I've been Giving hints about dinner movies flowers massage.. If he doesn't even get me flowers.. I'm going to give himthe silent treatment for a week.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh yeah!! Way Hott!! Lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw hun! I am sorry. V-Day has always been one of my least favorite holidays. It wasnt until LO was born the day before that I started seeing it differently. I HATED high school on V-Day!! The worst ever!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea I hated it in highschool too. My sophomore year, the one and only time I'd ever been dumped by someone.. Was on valentines day.. And he didn't even do it himself. he had his friend do it.. After that I never dated anyone my age.. Always older.. My dh is 6 almost 7 years older than me.. He blames his lack of "everything" on his age.. Yeah right bad excuse. I wish he'd be here in my store when I have really good looking men tell my I'm beautiful.. Just todAy a man told me I had stunning eyes.. I want my dh to tell me that.. Bah humbug.. I just need to get over it.. SNAP OUT OF IT JENIFER!!!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Kylar--- you look beautiful....y'all will make beautiful children


Mrs :hugs: youre amazing and if i was your dh i would be all over you all the time and im sure he feels the same way (hope that wasnt creepy :wacko:) lol

Brandy- yay for the new couch... cant wait to see it


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol thanks hopeful! Lol and no.. Weirdly.. I have men and women hit on Me here.. And we're on the really nice side of town so these aren't trashy people saying this.. Lol it's funny.. I always say... " Thank you.. But I don't think my husband would appreciate that." Lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh yea I forgot to say- kylar Hott pics! It looked like you had a really nice date!! 

And Brandi! I cat wait to see your new couch.. For some reason you strike me as a zebra/leopard print kind of girl.. Lol silly I know.. But I could see your bedroom done up with print lol!!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Mrs you never know your dh could really appreciate it ;) :blush: lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Which part lol?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh that. NO lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sorry I've been MIA....AF is coming any minute I feel her....but here are my evaps LOL Totally took tests an left them there to dry :) lmao..oh well I got a new book GETTING PREGNANT I can't wait to begin reading it tonight :)
 



Attached Files:







EVAPSYAY.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 11









EVAPSYAY2.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Kylarsmom said:


> DH and I on our super HOT DATE!!!

LOL ME and DH ate at the Melting Pot last night :) In Destin, FL :) it was YUMMAY...we didn't do the couples thing but we did the individual which ended up being a tad cheaper LOL...funny how that works :) It was awesome we got MOJO :) YUMMMMMAYYYYYYYYYYYY :) we shoulda took a pic :( oh well that we didnt....:(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Andrea those are really good evaps! I wouldn't count yourself out yet!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

i think that it was ny that thought she was just getting evaps until she realized it was a bfp, so dont count yourself out just yet..... lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for you


----------



## rosababy

LOL, Brandy!! Those pics are hysterical!!

Kylarsmom, how was your meal?! You look beautiful! :flower:

Mrs, I'm sorry you're feeling so down. :hugs: My dh has to work tonight and tomorrow, too, so no valentine for me either. Have you read the Love Languages book? I realize that men may not want to read it, but it's all about how people feel and show love. Long story short, one of the LLs is physical touch. I'm not really a touchy person, don't really get into hugs, etc., but my dh is very much a physical touch person. He felt unloved by me for a long time because I didn't hug, hold hands, snuggle, etc. enough for him. I had no idea!!! Now, I make more of an effort in that area, and it's helped our relationship so much. Maybe you could just have him take the quiz at the end of the book (if he won't read it) and show him YOUR quiz. Maybe you're "quality time" or "gifts", "acts of service" "words of affirmation" or "physical touch". Those are the 5. Maybe if he knows yours, and knows he isn't showing it in the right way, he'll understand. It may be just a situation where he doesn't know how unloved you feel. :shrug: Worth a shot. It's a good book.

Andrea!!! So good to see you again! We missed you. :hugs: Do NOT count yourself out yet...remember Ny took a million tests?! It's not over yet.

Ready, how's your temp this morning?

Ny, where the heck are you?! How are you feeling?

Afm, temp was 97.9 again today. :shrug: Whatever. I'm starting to lose my pma. I was hoping it would jump back up today, but that's okay. It's still high, so I guess that's good. I've already made a list (rather long :blush:) of things that I'm planning on discussing with my new doc NEXT week. :happydance: Assuming AF comes this weekend, that is, which I'm starting to realize she probably will. 

However, with that said, here are some symptoms. :blush: ACNE. Gross. I had perfect skin on the pill, and when I went off, I looked like a teenager again :hissy: I seriously just told my dh that I think my skin was finally clearing up again...and BAM. Saturday, 2 major zits. Out of NOWHERE. Make up is doing nothing...I'm thinking of naming them, since they seem to have taken up some major acerage on my face. Sexy, I know.

Random mild cramps on and off. Right now, there's nothing. But they come and go, just enough to be annoying. :shrug: That's all I've got so far. Oh and the beginnings of a cold sore. Again, freaking awesome.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, you're so funny! Yes, name them :lol: I'm sorry you're frustrated with your temps; I am too. Mine are flatline the last several days and I really think they should be higher based on previous cycles. Maybe we can cry on each other's shoulders this weekend?? Oh wait, no. We have to think positively! Anything could happen, right? People get surprised all the time by that extra pesky little line popping up... 3 more days and counting to my test. Think an ic is good enough or should I pick up frer?

BTW, I have the love languages book. My mother in law got it for us at our wedding and we haven't read it yet :blush: Sounds like you recommend it...

Mrs, I'm sorry you're feeling down. The book is a great suggestion! And just ask him for what you need! A few minutes of his time might make you feel all better :hugs:

Kylar, you look amazing! I think we should go to the melting pot...you guys have got me in the mood :)

Andrea, any more testing today?


----------



## ready4baby

I almost forgot...
Happy Valentine's Day, girls!! :kiss:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies.

Rosa and ready- thank you. That book does sound like a really good read! I've read Breaking the communication code. That's a really good read as well. I feel better today. And don't need an overpriced day to feel loved. What we share every day is amazing. So that alone is why I don't mind celebrating. (but dh asked me if I want to celebrate tomorrow with massages. I get emotional sometimes.. Probably more than others lol oop, and don't think before taking.. I regret complaining so much sometimes. Because we do love eachother so much. :) here's a smile for the day. 

Happy Valentines Day ladies! Someone said yesterday that today is "single awareness day" lol got a laugh out of that one. 

Hopeful I forgot to tell you yesterday, your necklace is beautiful! I really like that! 
Brandi- can wait to see your couch. 

Afm- my temps have been the same for 4 days now. I have been taking the two pills of maca twice daily. Crazy temps this month


----------



## EJW147

Happy Valentine's Day ladies!! :)) Hope everyone has a great day! Off to work, hope to catch up with everyone later!


----------



## rosababy

Ready, I still think our charts look pretty good. It's so weird that you have 4 days of the exact same temp! :wacko: I think you should get a frer, personally. But if you have any others lying around, use them, I guess. I have one frer and one digi stashed away. You're right...anything can happen! 

I just can't imagine what it will be like to get that bfp. Not that I don't think it'll ever happen, because I trust that it will, but I just can't see it. I can't picture it. It will be so unexpected. Even the last few cycles, where I was late and totally thought I was preggo, I knew they'd be negative. :shrug: Does anyone else ever feel like this? 

As for this cycle, even though my chart looks good, I have a few symptoms (not enough to go on, though), had unbelievable ewcm haha:) and timed it perfectly, I still don't think it'll be bfp. I think the progesterone thing will hold me up, and until I can get those levels much higher, I don't think I'll get pregnant. :shrug: I'm strangely okay with that. 

Definitely read love languages! My dh didn't read it, but took the test at the end. It really helped us.

Happy Valentines Day to my lovely lovely ttc friends! :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- I'm sorry you've been feeling so blue. I've never liked Valentine's Day, even after meeting OH, and luckily he agrees lol. The idea behind the holiday is nice, a day to celebrate the love you have, but I personally don't feel it's necessary. If you love someone so much that your world would crumble without them, everyday is worth celebrating. It's the little things that matter to me. I could care less about a big bouquet of roses, or jewelry worth more than my entire wardrobe that I'll wear maybe one before it sits in a box to collect dust, or the exact same card thousands of women around the world are going to receive as well that says something generic about how much I'm loved when hearing the words come from his mouth is all I really need. Perhaps I'm the Debbie Downer now, but I just don't care about Valentine's Day. I was never big on fancy gifts, I'm one for just the little things that truly mean something. Last year for Valentine's Day I painted something for OH. It was very simple, large white paper, black lettering that read "You can't be close enough unless I'm feeling your heart beat" with 'heart' painted red. It made him cry. Rant over lol. Just don't miss out on the little things waiting on something big and fancy. 

Andrea- I definitely see a line on the frer, and I've taken plenty to know that a bfn is STARK white. Mine never even had a hint of line until they were positive. I would definitely wait a few more days and test again. It's looking good for you!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks everyone for the comments on the photos, our meal and date were fantastic! Hope you all had a great time this weekend as well, and HAPPY VALENTINES! We are having a fun little party with valentines, cookies, and lots of crafts today with my daycare kiddos!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Andrea, I'm pretty sure I see a faint line on FRER as well...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

BFN this morning....oh well onto next month already....this is possibly my last chance before the deployment :( ugh I wanna cry :(


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls! Happy v day- whether you like it or not. Lol

I only dislike V day because it seems theres nothing good to get guys. I always feel like he does way more for me than him. Ya know? So this year he bought me a new couch and an area rug for the living room (yesterday, sooooo awesome)- SO he did like 1300 bucks on me and what the heck do i get him? A few dress shirts, new shoes, some caribou coffees for the Keurig, and another shirt. I mean, come on! How lame i feel! Lol. Now he calls and says....something about a "plan" coming together. Um, excuse me??? THere best not be more. Plus dinner at Bucca tonight- on him. ...maybe I should buy dinner! Oooh, yea. Sorry for the rant girls. Thats why V day stresses me out! 

LOVE- I just noticed what your siggie says and thats funny! Thanks:) I wanted to buy more preg tests the other day but OH has banned me. Boooo. How u feeling? What kinda cravings do you get? 

Rosa and Ready- yoru symptoms seem pretty good with both feeling cramps around a possible implantation time. I had that and also felt sick to my tummy around that time as well. Hope for the best and if not, NEXT! As in- next cycle!
Rosa- also, i LOVVVE red velvet. Thought I was like the only one who did. Yummm. 

Sorry Andrea- that sucks.....wonder what it is about your luck- you always seem to get questionable HPT results! 

Kylar- cute couple you are! Glad it was a HOT date:)

Brandy- funny we both got a new couch for V day. Haha

Mrs- Im thinking you need to just tell your OH you want flowers or something pretty but doesnt have to be today. Tell him to surprise you a different day! 

Hopeful- love the necklace how sweet! Have fun on your dinner and movie date toni9ght! 

Guess I better at least go get OH's laundry done for him so i've done something special.....!


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- lol people seem to think the poas addiction is bad before pregnancy, it only gets worse after that first bfp. I still have the urge to buy more tests, but it would be pointless now as I'm sure they would be bfn. I've been feeling alright for the most part, mainly just tired. I haven't been sleeping very well for a while now (not that I ever slept well before). Aside from waking up every hour to pee, I've been having a hard time getting comfortable. I'm considering getting a pregnancy pillow, I hear they are wonderful. I've been suffering chronic headaches, posted in second tri about them, but there doesn't seem to be anything I can do about it. My cravings seem to have subsided recently. I had the worst craving for chocolate milk and milkshakes for the longest time. To make matters worse I have a sensitive stomach and dairy tends to upset my bowels... so worth it though lol. Now I'm not sure what I crave, I want something but can't quite put my finger on it. How about you, how have you been feeling? Schedule a scan date yet?


----------



## nypage1981

How come it would be BFP if you tested now? I guess I just assumed it would be positive all the way through. I bought a preg pillow with my daughter and for 7 years now have always had body pillows. They help a lot. I had the most sore bb's ive ever had ever a couple days ago and those are kind of fading.....im scared for that. Am going to call and schedule my scan for 2-22 because I just want to make sure its far enough to see anything rather than get freaked out if its too soon. Plus- thats our 3 year anniversary. Hope its not bad news! I kind of crave french toast for breakfast more than normal...but not sure if I crave yet. Ive just been super uncomfortable in general. Whether I feel stretchy and bloated like I will explode...or just fat.... crampy.....gassy.....back ache....tired. This one's kind of a tough one. And so early. Sigh.


----------



## loveinbinary

I may buy a test just see what the results are now lol. From what heard, once the placenta is fully formed and takes over, the hcg levels drop as they are no longer needed. I don't know for certain but this gives me a reason to poas again lol. That early symptoms come and go, I know mine did. I had really sore breasts for a while, then all of a sudden nothing, it's very common. A scan on your 3rd anniversary, how lovely! I am trying to schedule a private scan for this weekend or early next week to find out the gender for 110%. We are pretty sure it's a boy, but I'm using this as an excuse to see my little guppy again lol. Mmm... french toast sounds delicious. OH is as work for another hour, so I'm going to clean up the kitchen and start dinner so it'll be ready when he gets home. I'm making sautéed flounder in a seasoned butter sauce with garlic buttered noodles. Yum yum. 
Ugh, I know how you feel about being uncomfortable. My pants don't fit, my shirts rub the wrong way, my pillows and blankets aren't right. I swear comfort is something I dream of lol But it really is all worth it. Every morning I wake up and rub my bump before getting up and every morning little guppy is is the same spot, as far to the left of my uterus he can possibly be making my bump all lopsided and squishy on the right side. Who needs comfort when you have that every morning. I'd sleep on a bed of rocks just to have that every morning.


----------



## nypage1981

Love- I hope its a boy like you guys expect:) Have a lovely dinner, I should be getting my face on we have really early dinner reservations...kind of like old people:)


----------



## ready4baby

Hi girls, I wasn't on most of the day and it was QUIET in here. Must be Vday...those that are fans are busy with their hunnies, and those that aren't are lying low... I'm neutral on the subject--even though it IS a hallmark holiday, it is still an opportunity for something fun! DH sent me flowers at work and had a nice handwritten note for me tonight. Aww... and I got him a massage gift card. Picking out little gifts for my stepson, and reading the card he wrote me were totally priceless :) 

Thanks, Rosa, you're right, our charts do look good. Hopeful you aren't on FF are you? Ugh, just a couple of days yet until we know one way or the other. Mrs, any symptoms for you and are you going to test soon? 

Ny, good to hear from you. How goes growing your itty bitty hockey player? :haha:


----------



## rosababy

You ladies are going to literally laugh out loud when you hear what my Vday present was from my dh...a new thermometer!!! :rofl: :haha: :rofl: I had told him a few times that girls on BnB had thermometers that lit up and saved your temp, and how cool I thought they were. He's so sweet! He gave me flowers at school, too, but I can't get over how funny that present is!! You all are the only ones I can tell about it, too! :haha: No one else would understand.


----------



## rosababy

Okay good thing I practiced with my new thermometer...I tried both of them back to back, and the new one recorded 0.6 HIGHER than my old one. HOLY CRAP!!! Can you imagine my surprise and excitement tomorrow morning had I not tested it out?! Do you all think I should wait until my next cycle to start using my new one?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey girlies!

Well, I had my second appt today. No scan :( Oh well! I am scheduled for 2wks from now, and will get my first scan then. I love that they actually do them in office here and that I dont have to go somewhere else for it. All of my blood tests and PAP came back good, so no worries there. He was super happy with my sugars, so thats a plus!

We told my parents today! Aaagh! Lol! It was so nerve wracking for some reason. They were thrilled! Everyone is hoping for a girl this time but will be happy with either. We already have our girl name, so everyone sat around throwing out boy names. It was fun. 

In other news, we found a house today! Yea! But heres the catch, we are moving in TOMORROW!! And only half of my house is packed!! And I cant help lift anything! Lol! I am excited about moving as it means we will be closer to my parents and DH can start his new job. But TOMORROW?!?! Better get off here and start packing! Lol! 

I might be gone for a few days while we are getting moved in and settled. Plus we have to get the internet switched over and everything. I will miss you all and keep you in my thoughts and prayers! Talk to you soon!!


----------



## rosababy

OMG Brandy!!! Huge news! Congrats! :happydance: I can't believe you're moving so fast! Good luck and come back online as soon as you can!! We'll miss you. :hugs:


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- Honestly, I was hoping for a girl lol. Only because I have a girl name picked out. I wouldn't be disappointed with a boy, don't get me wrong, but a girl would make things a lot easier lol. 

brandy- that's awesome news!! You definitely have to send us pictures of your new place! We're going to miss you *sniffle*


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy, that's great! I can't believe you are moving so quick. Yikes--come back soon!

Rosa, sounds like a great thermometer :) What kind did you have before? I have the target brand one and it seems ok, but who knows...it's not light up & cool, that's for sure. I would definitely wait until next cycle to use it. Play with it now, maybe, but it'll muck up your chart...

Love, how are you? Any more somersaulting going on in there??


----------



## rosababy

It's the "BD Basal", and it has info in it from Taking Charge of Your Fertility, so looks like it's sponsored by her or something. It's cool! I had a regular digital one before, made by Vicks. It worked fine, but of course I wanted the cool one! :haha: DH said it was only $10, but he had to order it because he couldn't find it anywhere. 

Love, do you have a boys name picked out? I feel like we've asked you this before...


----------



## ready4baby

You have a very sweet DH, Rosa!


----------



## rosababy

Ready, yes I do. I am so blessed to have him. :cloud9:


----------



## loveinbinary

ready- I'm not really sure. I haven't been able to really take the time to look for flutters. My chronic headaches have been so bad that all I can stand to do is sleep. They get so bad I can't even concentrate on anything. Though when I get up in the mornings I do notice that my little guppy is snuggled tightly into my left side making my bump very lopsided and smushy on the other side. 

Rosa- We really haven't any boy names picked out. I like the name Evander Lucas, but we haven't really agreed on it yet. I've gone through list after list of names and none of them stick out to me. I'm looking for something unique but not completely out there. I don't want something that 6 of his classmates are going to have as well.


----------



## rosababy

Love, oh yes! I remember Evander! That's a cute name. :thumbup: As a teacher, I have never seen that name, so that's pretty good!


----------



## ready4baby

You certainly are, hun... Any symptoms today? I have a new one! Sore nips! Who would ever want to be excited about that? HA. I'm also feeling warmer tonight than I have been so maybe I'll finally see a change in my temp. Hurry up, 2ww, this is agonizing...


----------



## rosababy

Not really any new symptoms. (I say this as I poke my (.)(.) to see if they hurt) :rofl: They're a little sore...nothing more than usual though. I think I'm going to be one of those women who gets no symptoms. I think my bfp cycle will be the one where I have nothing. :shrug: Today, I was reallllllly warm and flushed at about 9 in the morning. That's not really a symptom, though, so I guess not, then. This 2ww SUCKS.


----------



## ready4baby

Nice new pic! Funny girl, we're always poking & prodding ourselves, aren't we? Being warm could be extra progesterone ramping up...who knows! I agree--TWW SUCKS!

Love, I'm so very sorry about your migraines! :hugs: That is a common pregnancy symptom, isn't it? Have you talked to your doc--is there anything you can take for it?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

well we decided that after all the food that we would skip the movie for now...

We went to red lobster and my dh acted silly all evening... he actually made a flag and made his plate a boat lol.... he also made his shrimp dance and told me they were the chorus line in a broadway show :haha: made me and the waitress laugh so hard...

Bad news though... just went to the bathroom and wiped and there was pink :cry: i guess af is 2 days early..... which is weird cause my af is always 28 days.... so im a little bummed at the moment..... cant even bd on vday :cry:


----------



## ready4baby

Hopeful, sounds like a great date!! I'm so sorry about the spotting...did it pick up today into AF or did it taper off? This whole process is such a rollercoaster!! If it is AF, will you do anything differently next cycle? The babies we all want are sure to be just around the corner... :dust:

I'm off to training allllll day; hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

GOod morning girls :)....AF will be here tonight or tomorrow an I feel like total pooooo :(


----------



## rosababy

Andrea and Hopeful, :hugs: Did the spotting go away, or is it full blown AF? Hopeful, do you know how long your luteal phase was/is? Because if it's only 11 dpo for you...that may be part of the problem. Are you planning on seeing a doctor any time soon? As far as I understand, normal LPs are 12-16 days. It might be a progesterone thing, like me. :cry: BUT that's an easy fix from what I understand. 

Maybe try Maca...? 

Ready, I'm back up to 98 today. It's funny that 97.9 makes me nervous but 98 makes me happy. :haha: Only 0.1...really not that big of a difference. You testing tomorrow? I'm afraid to test on Friday. I kinda want to wait until I have 18 dpo of high temps and then test. :shrug: I REALLLLLY don't want to see a bfn. :nope:


----------



## nypage1981

Hello girls!

Rosa- I think he got you the therm that I ordered too! Does it beep every 4 seconds while you are taking your temp? That part I thought was annoying but I like that it saves your temp I didnt even have to look at the result until hours later if I didnt want. What a nice V day gift:)

Hope and Andrea- sorry witchy witch came. Boo to her. 

Ready- Im doing just fine. Was kinda worried yesterday because it seemed my bb's didnt hurt anymore but today they are tender again. Not as much- but its got to vary im sure. Glad you had a lovely V day:) My daughter also wrote me such a pretty card at school so that was nice. OH came home with a bouquet of roses for me and a bouquet for her...she was so happy:) 
I hope everyone else is having a lovely day as well!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey girls, please check out the first post and give me your BFP dates, or your names for the TTC list, Idk why I can't remember everyone, sorry!!


----------



## nypage1981

Nice Kylars! THanks!


----------



## Kylarsmom

whats your bfp date ny?


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom said:


> Hey girls, please check out the first post and give me your BFP dates, or your names for the TTC list, Idk why I can't remember everyone, sorry!!

Don't forget about EJW!


----------



## nypage1981

My bfp date is 2-4-2011!


----------



## Kylarsmom

k got, it, thnx!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

hey girls

Woke up this morning and the spotting was gone but im feeling crampy so im sure it will be back:cry: af normally slows when im sleeping

Rosa my lp is usually 13-14 days which is why the spotting is weird, its soo early...

I cant do anything different as dh just want to ntnp until he is done with school, the only thing i will be using is prayer lol

ny that was sweet of your dh to bring flowers to you and your dd

Well i hope that y'all have a wonderful day... im off today and all i have to do is some volunteer work so i will be on for most the day:flower:
:dust: for everyone


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, I'm sorry you're crampy. :hugs: I hope it's not AF, but just a little bean snuggling. Prayer is powerful...it'll eventually work when the time is right. :hugs:

Ny, that was SO sweet of your dh to get flowers for you and your daughter! I'll bet she loved it! And yes, the beeping is ridiculous! I'm starting to use it next cycle, since it's different than my other one. Although, I'm hoping I don't need to use it at all! :winkwink:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Has anyone heard from Dee?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I haven't contacted my doctor yet. Yesterday I managed to go all day without a headache so I'm hoping they are stopping. If they pick up again I'll give the doctor a call and see what I can do. I can take Tylenol but most of the time they are too painful for the suggested dose to help and with how often they've been coming I'm not comfortable taking anything. 

Kylar- I got my bfp on 30 November, 2010. 

If the spotting doesn't get any heavier you both may still be in. I hear a lot of ladies spot before their bfp or right around the time af is due. Something about hormone levels not being high enough to stop the bleeding altogether so spotting occurs. It's not over till af shows full blown. 

As for me, I feel terrible today. My morning was lowsy. Woke up feeling barely rested, oh and I argured in the car on the way to work over something stupid, I almost crashed my car into an ice mountain while turning because my coffee (that wasn't even all that great) tipped over and I was trying to prevent it from spilling, and now I'm lightheaded and feel like my limbs are noodles which means my blood pressure is down. Stuck at work for another 3.5 hours and all I want to do is curl up in my bed and sleep this day away.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

love--- im sorry that you are feeling so bad... heres lots :hugs::hugs::hugs: for you and i hope you feel better


----------



## nypage1981

Awww cheer up Love- think of how nice it will be to snuggle on the couch later!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

well the spotting has picked up and gotten heavier:cry: so im counting today as cd1 its no longer pink its now red so im out....

But the good thing is that since it started so early it has moved my estimated af in june up and now i wont be on it on my 1 year wedding anniversary, which i was really bummed about.... Id rather of been pg for that to of happened but i'll take it lol....

I cant wait to here about the rest of y'all FX crossed for a bunch of bfps
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kylarsmom

sorry hopeful =( wishing you all the luck in the world!! Take some ibuprofen and a hot bath!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful I'm sorry the :witch: got you. You shoulD smack her for me. :hugs:
Wherever I may be my temps went up some more. 
Finally have a day off work. :) Looking back I worked 48 hours in 3 days, along with homework, house and hubby. Whew.. I took a LLOOONNNGGG hot bath last night and felt amazing. Dh came up to my work and picked out some things for our night together. 

Brandi- I hope your move is going well. The besttime to move is when your pregnant lol u don't have to do the hard stuff lol! 

Ny- this is going to sound weird, but you were soo in my dream last night. First, I dreamt I was pregnant, with a girl :) and you and you hubby drove down here to have a double date with me and my hubby, and right before you got here I took 5 minutes and delivered her fast.. It seemed so real. You'd already had yours.. Next the dream switched to us all standing in my work and we have a gag, ahem, that's an exaggeration of a black male (cough), that happens to stick to a wall, (sry) part of the dream, anyways we were talking and were like oh snap wheres the kids? Looked around the corner and they thought it was a chocolate bar like those chocolate bunnies.. Omg. That's when I woke up.. It's a nutso dream. 

At work last night I was helping a lady get her valentines day stuff picked out and in the middle of it.. I had a hard kind of painful cramp. I had to bend over a little till it went away.. Only lasted a few seconds. Hmm. Still waiting out this cycle.. If bfn, then we're going to hold out for two cycles. Once we're back k. Track we'll be good to go. I'm still praying for a bfp this cycle. Then the othe can wait. With a combination between the maca and pressed, that boosts the 
chances a little. 

Wasnt on yesterday and won't be later this evening just wanted to pop in and say good luck to those still waitingfor bfp, hugs to those who the :witch: caught up to, and after a good long restful sleep waking up to a whole day with my love, I feel so much better. I was a little mopey. Beig around all those couples last week when I hardly see mine. But we are strong. I just get weak every now and then. Damn emotions.. You can leave with the :witch: if she shows lol


----------



## nypage1981

LOL. I almost Pee'd Mrs! I may never eat a chocolate bunny the same again without snickering:) I am praying and crossing my stuff for your BFP.....you'd only be a few weeks behind me! Maybe that dream was a sign.


----------



## EJW147

hello ladies! Hope everyone had a great Valentines day! 

Hopeful- Sorry af got you :( But we will ALL get our BFP's soon!!

Rosa- Thank you for remembering me! :) 

Afm- My temps are alot higher pre-O this cycle then last cycle. I have been using the same thermometer around the same time every morning...hmm anyone had a cycle where their temps were different? And I said I wasn't going to temp this cycle, its so addicting I can't help it! lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ejw, it looks like your progesterone levels might be taking a little longer to drop.

And YES!! My temps are so weird this cycle! Its so confusing! Mabe they'll lead to a bfp?!
Seems like when most everyone got their bfp, their temps were confusing too. Fingers x'd tight! 

Ny- I hope so.. Yea I thought it was odd as well. I hope your right though! Haha bout almost going potty in your pants! Ha! I hearthats normal during pregnancy! Lol


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, your chart looks great! FX for you! What a busy few days you have had, and I'm totally jealous of your hot bath. I want that :)

Hopeful, I'm sorry AF kicked in :( :hugs: Next month will be yours--even with ntnp, we know you're going to be paying attention and have a great shot!

Afm, temp ticked up a little today and I feel uncomfortable in my lower belly--like bloated and a little achey. So either AF is preparing herself or something. Two more morning temps and I'll test!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Witch hasn't got me yet but I have a feeling she will but I'm ready for her to hurry up I HAVE CLOMID YAYYYYY! CD 5-9 baby I will be taking my meds woot woot :) in a hurry! So glad DH isn't leaving and now he spends half the day at home with me this is really really freaking nice and I hope an pray this is what causes our BFP :) Loveeeeeeee my lifeeeeeee :)


----------



## rosababy

Oh Love. I hope you had a better day and are able to relax now. :hugs:

Hopeful, I'm so sorry AF got you. :hugs: But I'm glad to hear you won't have it on your anniversary! That's good news. Who knows...you may not have it at all after next month. :winkwink: Have you thought about taking Maca? It might take a few months to actually work, and maybe your dh will be on board by then.

Mrs., your chart does look pretty good! Have you been bd'ing all along? It kind of looks like you may have o'ed on cd20. What are you thinking? I hope you have fun tonight!! :winkwink:

EJW, no problem! The Erins have to stick together! :thumbup: Sometimes, our temps are higher during AF. Your post AF temps look normal. It IS addicting, isn't it?!

Ready, I'm having some weird abdomen issues now, too. Kind of like I stretched my abs too much...but I didn't. :shrug: Are you testing tomorrow? :test:

Andrea, YAY FOR CLOMID!!!! I really hope it works really fast for you! I go to the doctor next Wednesday, and I'm hoping to get some kind of meds, too. Yippee!!!

Afm, sigh. REally don't want to see a bfn on Friday.


----------



## Kylarsmom

EJW, sorry for forgetting you! i have dumb pregnancy brain and i just went through the most recent couple of pages and you werent on those so you got skipped, sorry hun! wasnt intentional!


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, you're such a bad influence! *YOU *:test: 

:) I have no clue what this tummy trouble is. I'm just crossing my fingers for high temps tomorrow & Thursday and I'll test then... I honestly don't have a gut feel about this cycle. I DID however buy my frer tonight :blush:


----------



## repogirl813

hoping for bfp for all!!!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

hello repogirl, welcome to the thread this is the best group of girls... tell us a little about yourself.... how long ttc? how many do you have? any helpful tips to give? 

sending lots of :dust: your way


----------



## AndreaFlorida

<~having an awful teary night right now...can't sleep, got sick, and now just trying to relax :( I feel like crap..............I can't stop crying my eyes out an really can't figure out WHY? Come on AF just hurry up an get over with already :(


----------



## repogirl813

I have been trying to conceive for a little over 2 years now. I really have no tips, last month when i got pregnant i had completely given up when all the sudden one day i just felt weird like something was telling to take a test so i did and it was bfp followed by like 10 more bfp's Really had no idea when i was even due to start because when i said i gave up i really did i had no idea when the first day of my lmp was. But 4 days later it was all ripped away with a chemical pregnancy. I cried my eyes out, If my dh wasnt soo supportive i probably wouldn't have got through it. But here i sit this month again wanting this more than i probably did over that 2 year period waiting the wait and now i just feel like im being obsessive with it! I just cant help my self, my nips are sore, im a bit crampy but off and on my back is sore and keep getting these headaches that just come and go without tylenol!!! I hate this 2ww and when i found this site i was soo happy cause i thought maybe i'm not soo obsessive, I'm just female!!


----------



## ready4baby

repogirl, welcome :hi: It sounds like you have had a long struggle with ttc...I'm so sorry about your chemical. :hugs: I have had two, the second one was a little further along and much more difficult and sad. I know how hard that is. How many dpo are you? I'm 12dpo on my first cycle after mc and am finding this tww to SUCK!

Andrea, I'm sorry you had such a rough night. It must be all the hormones flowing through you and making you all emotional...Any news this morning? Are you going to test again if AF isn't here?


----------



## rosababy

Welcome, repogirl! I hope this cycle brings more happiness for you. :flower:

Andrea, hun!!! I'm so sorry you're so sad! :hugs: Are you feeling better today? 

Ready, ummm...I thought you were goiing to test today?! :haha: I got online ready to see a bfp from you!! I know...I should put my money where my mouth is, shouldn't I? :blush: I'm scared to test! I won't do it until Friday, and even then I'm nervous, since I have had 15 and 16 day luteal phases before, and it'll only be 14 dpo. My temp went up AGAIN today, though!! Really trying not to get too excited. :happydance:


----------



## ready4baby

Your temp looks awesome rosa!! Test, test, test :haha: I know, it's nerve-wracking. I don't want to see a bfn either. I will be super nervous about it, but I'll test tomorrow unless my temp plummets. You should too....we could be testing buddies... I think you're looking really good! Any more tummy trouble? I felt a little crampy this morning so I am not going to be surprised if that ugly hag shows this weekend.


----------



## rosababy

I felt a little crampy last night, but only for a few minutes. Other than that, nothing major since 7-8 dpo. Little ones here and there. 

My dh wants me to wait until Tuesday. I can SEE your face now...hold on. :haha: It's because I'm leaving Friday morning to visit my family and won't be back until Monday night. Last night, I was crying because he was not going with me and I was convinced that I would get a bfn and get my period and be CRUSHED. He always supports me and brings me out of my lowest of the low feeling when I get AF, and he'll be so far away. I don't want to tell my mom...she knows we're ttc, but it's not the same. Basically, I was being a big baby. So anyway, he's like wait until Tuesday so we can both see the positive and you won't be so sad all weekend. 

So I don't know WHEN I'm going to :test: :shrug: He and I both know that if I wake up on Friday with a high temp, I'm not going to be able to wait...:blush:


----------



## ready4baby

You can picture my look for HORROR , right? :) Well it is sweet of him to think that he can protect you from feeling lousy over the weekend. But the truth is... if AF does show, you'll be sad just as I will. If she doesn't show fri, sat, sun...you're going to spend all weekend thinking that you ARE in fact preggers and you'll be dying to test! Your temp will actually tell you what's happening inside whether or not you poas... it's totally up to you (read: :test: ) Haha, really it's up to you (test!)

I used to be a wait for AF kind of girl, but now I definitely want to document a chemical (god forbid I have another) for info to my doc. But I'm not going to think about that! :shhh: Only good thoughts for us & Mrs this week!! :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Im getting so nervous for you two! Im like, on the edge of my seat. I so hope you both get BFP! EEEEK!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks Ny...I'm rather nervous myself. I keep getting light cramps this morning and it's tough because you can't really tell the difference between AF and a bean. :shrug: I just have to be patient, but :brat: 

I think I'm going to be working my way through all of the emoticons in the directory over the next two days :)

How are you feeling, minnesota girl?


----------



## rosababy

Ready, you're absolutely right. I will go MAD not knowing all weekend, and AF will suck either way. I love your emoticons (is that what they're called?!)!! :haha: I will probably test on Friday. :shrug: Because I know I won't be able to wait. 

Ny, I think it's cute how nervous you are for us! :hugs: Time will tell. :shrug: Time SUCKS. How are ya feeling?

Mrs., how are you doing today? Did you enjoy your night off last night? :winkwink:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck to those testing soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

:happydance:YAY for testing friday! Im so excited. Of COURSE friday I work all day so I cant come on even to check...til maybe night time. I will be crossing my stuff for you girls:) 

Im feeling fine. Happy because my fading boob soreness is back today so that makes me feel better. Either that or they just hurt because I feel like im constantly punching myself in the boobs to make sure they're sore. Lol. Im nuts, and Im proud of it! Still havent scheduled my scan for next week. Can we say...putting something off that you are nervous about much?:coffee:

Ive got a new love for the emoticons too! How fun!


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, listen to Love: your bean is absolutely FINE!!! Go book your scan so we all have something to look forward to next week :flower:


Glad to hear punching your boobs is paning out for you :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks ready! Its so hard to not believe i'll miscarry again but im better about it now....just gotta get past that scan. How do you think you'll cope once preg again? Were you a nervous wreck your preg after our first MC?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I did rosa thank you for asking. I made sure to give dh his massage first because I knew I'd fall asleep, and I was right lol. The books on sensual massage are amazing. I was asleep by 9pm. I normally don't go to sleep till 1-2am. 

I woke up around 2am and dh was still up playing his black ops game. So we hung out and watched part of a movie then went back to bed at 4:30am.. 
Good thing I took my temp when I woke up at 2am because I jumped out of bed at 8 am to get to work.. So here I am.. Yawny but nonetheless VERY MUCH BACK TO MYSELF. 

Rosa and ready your charts look great! Cannot wait to see what your tests look like tomorrow! 

Whatever dpo I am heres what symptoms ive noticed:
I've been tired (due to work overload)
SORE bbs! Since cd 14 
Cramps That come and go. Have noticed that past few days
Increase in cm. 
Weird dreams related to ttc. - last night I dreamt that when I went potty and wiped, looked to check cm, and my cervix was what was on the toilet paper. CAN WE SAY SUPER WEIRD!!!


----------



## ready4baby

You just have to think positively unless or until there's a reason not too....why waste all that time thinking something bad might happen? We would never leave our houses if we only thought about what COULD happen... Easy for me to say because I'm not in your shoes right now, but I have been. Think good thoughts as much as possible!

I was a _little _ concerned the second time but was mostly hopeful...until I started occasional spotting. Then I alternated between a total nervous wreck and cautiously happy until it ended. :( 

Where is everybody lately?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

good morning girls

repogirl-- soo sorry about your lost have you gone to the dr and got meds? temp? use opks? You defiantly arent the only one that obsesses about ttc... i think we are all a little guilty of that one :hugs:

rosa and ready-- i cant wait for you to test. it sounds so promising for you two.... cant wait for friday to get here...

Andrea-- sorry you had such a bad days lots of :hugs: for you

as for me... i feel crappy.... sick to my tummy and so dizzy and lightheaded i have no idea whats going on.... i feel like just smoked a bunch of weed (not that i know what that feels like :blush: lol) i can barely get out of bed... but i have to work and i dont know what im gonna do.... i dont think i can drive safely but i hate calling in.... my bosses always guilt trip me.... i dont have to go in for another couple hours so maybe i'll feel better....


hope y'all have a great day lots of :dust::dust: for all


----------



## hopeful4bfp

mrs that is defiantly a a weird dream.....i had a very weird sad dream....i dreamed that i had twin boys but dh jealous ex came and killed them because they were suppose to be together not us.... it was very sad and it felt so real.... i really need to stop watching the show bones before i go to sleep at night so i will stop dreaming all this weird stuff lol


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., glad you're feeling relaxed and back to yourself again! I'll have to try that massage thing! I'm not testing tomorrow...maybe Friday. I have some of the same symptoms. I've been SUPER tired in the evenings, way before my "bedtime." I could have gone to bed at like 8:00 last night! Not overly sensi bbs, but a little bit. Cramps that come and go and more cm than usual. That's about it.

Ny, your bean is fine!!! Schedule that scan so you'll feel better about it. Meanwhile, pray hard, and leave it in God's hands. It'll be just fine. :hugs: Can't wait to see that scan pic!

Hope, I'm sorry you're feeling so sick. Don't go in to work! Tell your boss that you can't give good care when you're sick and you need to take care of yourself first. I can't stand it when people give others a hard time for not working when they're sick! :nope:


----------



## nypage1981

OK girls- Scan is for Feb 22nd 3:00 pm. I had to schedule it pretty far away since my clinic is like jam packed next week for some reason and i didnt want to keep putting it off! Sooo nervous. I have to go take a nap before I have a panic attack. 
ciao!


----------



## rosababy

Good for you, Ny!! That's next week!! (like you didn't know...:blush:) That's awesome! How many weeks will you be, then? My appt with my new ob is the next day! :happydance: I'm hoping I will have to cancel because of my bfp...:winkwink:


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Thanks Ny...I'm rather nervous myself. I keep getting light cramps this morning and it's tough because you can't really tell the difference between AF and a bean. :shrug: I just have to be patient, but :brat:
> 
> I think I'm going to be working my way through all of the emoticons in the directory over the next two days :)
> 
> How are you feeling, minnesota girl?

Ready, I'm having trouble with my cramps too. They're literally on and off. One minute really mild, then nothing. I can't tell if they're AF starting up...I guess I'll see soon enough if they get stronger and duller. :brat: I don't wannnnnnt AF cramps. :hissy:

BFP ladies, (I know Ny did) who had cramps? Is there a difference between AF and preg cramps? (I think I know the answer, but I'm hoping for some revelation here...)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Code:




hopeful4bfp said:


> good morning girls
> 
> repogirl-- soo sorry about your lost have you gone to the dr and got meds? temp? use opks? You defiantly arent the only one that obsesses about ttc... i think we are all a little guilty of that one :hugs:
> 
> rosa and ready-- i cant wait for you to test. it sounds so promising for you two.... cant wait for friday to get here...
> 
> Andrea-- sorry you had such a bad days lots of :hugs: for you
> 
> as for me... i feel crappy.... sick to my tummy and so dizzy and lightheaded i have no idea whats going on.... i feel like just smoked a bunch of weed (not that i know what that feels like :blush: lol) i can barely get out of bed... but i have to work and i dont know what im gonna do.... i dont think i can drive safely but i hate calling in.... my bosses always guilt trip me.... i dont have to go in for another couple hours so maybe i'll feel better....
> 
> 
> hope y'all have a great day lots of :dust::dust: for all

Oh hopeful.. As horrible as it might sound, I remember what that feels like. My sr. Of highschool I tried that and felt just as you described except I puked ALL over the place! Im not ashamed to admit ut because it was the worst. As you can imagine I had to go home and tell my parents what I did.. They were the farthest from pleased but were very happy I was so sick. Bleh. 
In any case I hope you get feeling better! that stinks your bosses guilt trip you. If you're ill, the last thing you should be around are the elderly. They're more susceptible to illness than children are. So poo on them for doing that to you! I wish I could call in to work sometimes! Unfortunately, there's no one to be here if I can't be! So I'm always here. 

Repogirl- welcome to our wonderful thread. You'll find a lot of support here! I'm sorry to hear you've had difficulty with ttc. I'm sure if u join this thread you'll end up with a bfp! We're all determined to get us all pg! (excuse the pun lol) we all put our heads together and try a variety of things to see what works. Which is why this is such a lucky thread. We've had 7 or 8 bfp's in total. Some angels flew to heaven, but are still very much with us in our hearts! 

We have

Love's little button 
Brandi's pumpkin
Ny's little bean 
Kylars baby blue little orange 

Closely followed by: ready, rosa, ejw, hopeful, Kiki, and myself. (I hole I didnt miss anyone!!!) 

Welcome to our threAd!


----------



## ready4baby

Yay you guys are back! Mrs, those are good symptoms...that's great! Extra cm is a great sign, I think, I had that last cycle. But when are you going to test? You & hopeful both need to lay off the :drunk: or whatever it is you're doing because your dreams are NUTS!

Hopeful, sorry you are not feeling well...I agree with the girls, take the day off if you need it! Write lots here and keep my me busy and distracted from all this awful work I need to do :winkwink:

Ny, yay for the 22nd! :happydance:

And finally, rosa, I don't want cramps either. I refuse to accept her; she is not welcome here. [-(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol ready I'm only on the maca, my vitamin cocktail, and happy pill. I'd lay off them, but as you can probably notice my moods are still slightly up and down even being on them. Off them.. O.M.G! I don't pray that on anyone.. Lol I was two different people. much happier now. 

The dreams are wacky though. When I started paying attention to them and tried to interpret them a little I stumbled across some interesting research. It's said that dreams are your minds way of subconsciously sorting through events in yor life or on your mind. 
Hopeful- (generally) when you dream of death, it can mean that your closing a chapter in your life. So maybe since the death happened to your twin babies, it's your minds way of subconsciously becoming ok with your grief of ttc. Maybe.. I'm not an expert by any means.. 
Once I dreamt that I was fighting my mom with samari(spelling) swords and she sliced me in half with it.. It was so real I woke up with my top half hanging out of bed holding my middle together.. I think that was my minds way of realizing I was done worrying about changing her and trying to make her a more peaceful person. 

It's a crazy thought but I really believe in it.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ps.. Looking at my avatar I just wanted your input. How old does my dh look to you.. I was just thinking back to when we first met, I thought he was 16, and payed no attention to him.. I know I've said how old he is.. I just wanted to hear some guesses for amusement lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

23?


----------



## Kylarsmom

im excited to see pics from your first scan ny!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good gravy, i wet myself today when i sneezed... ohhhhhhhh the joys of a 2nd pregnancy! lol


----------



## ready4baby

I don't remember how old either of you are... umm, my first gues would be 27 for him?


----------



## ready4baby

:rofl: Kylar that's awesome! :rofl:


----------



## Kylarsmom

haha isn't it though?! I just thought i'd give you guys a good laugh!


----------



## nypage1981

LOL yay for peeing yourself! Kylar- with my daughter, I was 8 months and I started laughing walking from my parents driveway and then started peeing and couldnt stop so then I started crying...and my OH was like....go back inside im like NOOOOO so i cried the way home with pee in my pants. Oh boy....it was a low moment in my life for SURE!


----------



## Kylarsmom

haha! poor nypage! i never peed myself during pregnancy with kylar! but i did full out pee myself entirely in the weeks after giving birth! i guess that my pelvic floor is not what it should be! girls in 2nd tri say to do pelvic floor exercises, goodie goodie!


----------



## nypage1981

yes and kegels! Im doing them now! hahahaa. 

What have you been staying away from food wise, Kylar? I cant remember all the rules from 7 years ago!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Well i have GD, so i have a LOT of foods to avoid =( but as for the normal pregnancy ones, i dont think there's a whole lot, lunch meats, only 12 oz of sea food a week, ummm...i cant really even think of anything else lol!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol would you believe 29! I was just thinking our babies are goingto have good genes from us. 

Kylar lol that made me giggle. Have you heard of the Ben wa balls? They are amazing a lot of women come in here and get them after pregnancy to help tighten themselves back up. Just put them in and go about your business. theyre weighted, so Just holding them in is the magic of them. 
It's ok, funny memory.. My friend peed her bed one night after giving birth. Lol she was so embarrassed. We also kept it a secret that she didnt pass a #2 while giving birth. For 2 years.. Lol until one night of margaritas I let it slip.. She couldn't believe it lmao. One thing she was super proud of when giving birth lol. Darn margaritas

Ooh.. Only 12 oz of seafood a week? I know that part probably isn't hard but gosh, do you have to really watch everything you ingest? That'd be tough. I have a really hard time with it.. If I really want a cheeseburger I'm out the door!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

kylar-- thats funny... atleast you can laugh about it lol

Mrs-- actually i am pretty ok with my ttc situation after all the talks me and dh have had i believe we are in a good place.... i still want a baby really bad but have time and am not gonna stress anymore and believe that when god wants it to happen it will happen.... as for your dh i would say 25?

as for dream interpretations..... ive always heard your dreams are your brain processing what youve seen in the past couple days.... me and dh have been watching all the seasons of the show Bones so every night before bed we watch a couple episodes.... so i think thats why i was dreaming of death lol..


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> LOL yay for peeing yourself! Kylar- with my daughter, I was 8 months and I started laughing walking from my parents driveway and then started peeing and couldnt stop so then I started crying...and my OH was like....go back inside im like NOOOOO so i cried the way home with pee in my pants. Oh boy....it was a low moment in my life for SURE!

:rofl: :rofl: You guys crack me up!!! Ahhhh...something to look forward to, huh?! :haha:


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., I would have guessed 26...

I CAN'T STAND THIS WAITING!!! :brat: Can it just be Friday already?! I may go mad.


----------



## nypage1981

Almost there ROsa, almost there!!! how many dpo will you be is your ticker right on?


----------



## Deethehippy

Hope i can join in again ladies :0)
After my recent miscarriage i am back to TTC again as soon as i ovulate!
Hope everyone is ok :flower:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

DEE! It's great to see you back! What cd are you?


----------



## nypage1981

Welcome back!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Almost there ROsa, almost there!!! how many dpo will you be is your ticker right on?

Ticker is right on. I'll be 14 dpo. Almost there!

Dee, welcome back!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you ladies :) I am on CD9 of a 35ish day cycle so ovulation should be around 2nd March ish :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Dee its so great to see you back.... im sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust: hope you get your bfp soon!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa I think you could so test tommorrow am! :) Im BORED!! 

Dee- march 2nd- my bday! Yay for march 2nd!


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- maybe your dreams about being pregnant are somewhat accurate... aside from the really weird things happening lol. I believe it was the month before my bfp I had this dream where I woke up (pregnant of course) and was rubbing my bump and it was all lopsided, smushy on one side and very firm on the other. I remember saying to myself or OH (can't quite remember) that the hard lump was my baby. Fast forward to pretty much now, this actually took place/takes place often. Almost every morning I wake up, or after laying on my left side for a while, I rub my bump and find little button snuggled as far left as he can possibly get leaving my bump all lopsided and half smushy. Maybe it's a good sign for you, plus I hear crazy dreams are common in pregnancy, god knows I've been getting them lol.

Repogirl- Welcome! You'll find TONS of comfort and support on this thread, though be ready to quit your day job if you have one just to keep up lol. I'm so sorry you've had a rough time ttc, but these ladies really help the time pass. Yes, you are obsessive, but it's okay so are we lol. May I ask where your user name came from? It reminds me of Repo: The Genetic Opera, one of my favorite movies ever.

Rosa, Ready- TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST!!! lol We NEED to see those BFP'S!!!! Please. ^_^

ny- I can't wait to see pictures of your little bean in there! Mind looked like a shrimp in a bubble the first time I saw it. A friend of mine said it was a piece of rice lol. Still the cutest thing ever. Try to relax, I know it's hard. I'm sure you're going to see it's little heart fluttering away on the screen. lol I'm starting to wonder if my sore breasts were actually a symptom or if they were perpetually bruised from me poking at them constantly to see if they hurt or felt different. 

Hopeful- I'm sorry you were feeling sick this morning. I really hope you are feeling better. My work just LOVES to guild people into coming in, mainly those who are legitimately sick and not just calling off because they feel like it. When I was pregnant with my loss I felt REALLY ill almost constantly and I found that peppermint tea helped. Perhaps it would make you feel a little better. 

Rosa- I had cramps before my bfp. Though they weren't quite cramps, more like holy crap I really worked my muscles type of cramps. Though after I got my bfp, and even now, I got mild cramps that would come and go. Hopefully this is your little bean getting all settled in!

Kylar- don't feel bad, I've done it to lol. OH was washing a couple things for me so I could make breakfast one day and we were talking and laughing when suddenly I said "I think I just wet myself" and started running for the bathroom. Needless to say OH got a huge laugh out of it. The sad part was I had just gone to the bathroom before it happened lol. 

Dee!! Welcome back!!!!! Did you really have to ask if you could join us again? Pffft, we never wanted you to leave but we know you needed your time. Of course you can join us, we've been waiting patiently for your return. I'm sending you all the baby/sticky dust I can find so you get a quick and super super sticky bean.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Lol would you believe 29! I was just thinking our babies are goingto have good genes from us.
> 
> Kylar lol that made me giggle. Have you heard of the Ben wa balls? They are amazing a lot of women come in here and get them after pregnancy to help tighten themselves back up. Just put them in and go about your business. theyre weighted, so Just holding them in is the magic of them.
> It's ok, funny memory.. My friend peed her bed one night after giving birth. Lol she was so embarrassed. We also kept it a secret that she didnt pass a #2 while giving birth. For 2 years.. Lol until one night of margaritas I let it slip.. She couldn't believe it lmao. One thing she was super proud of when giving birth lol. Darn margaritas
> 
> Ooh.. Only 12 oz of seafood a week? I know that part probably isn't hard but gosh, do you have to really watch everything you ingest? That'd be tough. I have a really hard time with it.. If I really want a cheeseburger I'm out the door!

I haven't heard of those! Interesting!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

loveinbinary said:


> Mrs- maybe your dreams about being pregnant are somewhat accurate... aside from the really weird things happening lol. I believe it was the month before my bfp I had this dream where I woke up (pregnant of course) and was rubbing my bump and it was all lopsided, smushy on one side and very firm on the other. I remember saying to myself or OH (can't quite remember) that the hard lump was my baby. Fast forward to pretty much now, this actually took place/takes place often. Almost every morning I wake up, or after laying on my left side for a while, I rub my bump and find little button snuggled as far left as he can possibly get leaving my bump all lopsided and half smushy. Maybe it's a good sign for you, plus I hear crazy dreams are common in pregnancy, god knows I've been getting them lol.
> 
> Repogirl- Welcome! You'll find TONS of comfort and support on this thread, though be ready to quit your day job if you have one just to keep up lol. I'm so sorry you've had a rough time ttc, but these ladies really help the time pass. Yes, you are obsessive, but it's okay so are we lol. May I ask where your user name came from? It reminds me of Repo: The Genetic Opera, one of my favorite movies ever.
> 
> Rosa, Ready- TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST TEST!!! lol We NEED to see those BFP'S!!!! Please. ^_^
> 
> ny- I can't wait to see pictures of your little bean in there! Mind looked like a shrimp in a bubble the first time I saw it. A friend of mine said it was a piece of rice lol. Still the cutest thing ever. Try to relax, I know it's hard. I'm sure you're going to see it's little heart fluttering away on the screen. lol I'm starting to wonder if my sore breasts were actually a symptom or if they were perpetually bruised from me poking at them constantly to see if they hurt or felt different.
> 
> Hopeful- I'm sorry you were feeling sick this morning. I really hope you are feeling better. My work just LOVES to guild people into coming in, mainly those who are legitimately sick and not just calling off because they feel like it. When I was pregnant with my loss I felt REALLY ill almost constantly and I found that peppermint tea helped. Perhaps it would make you feel a little better.
> 
> Rosa- I had cramps before my bfp. Though they weren't quite cramps, more like holy crap I really worked my muscles type of cramps. Though after I got my bfp, and even now, I got mild cramps that would come and go. Hopefully this is your little bean getting all settled in!
> 
> Kylar- don't feel bad, I've done it to lol. OH was washing a couple things for me so I could make breakfast one day and we were talking and laughing when suddenly I said "I think I just wet myself" and started running for the bathroom. Needless to say OH got a huge laugh out of it. The sad part was I had just gone to the bathroom before it happened lol.
> 
> Dee!! Welcome back!!!!! Did you really have to ask if you could join us again? Pffft, we never wanted you to leave but we know you needed your time. Of course you can join us, we've been waiting patiently for your return. I'm sending you all the baby/sticky dust I can find so you get a quick and super super sticky bean.

lol oh man , thats one of those times, it sucks at the time, but you gotta laugh about it later!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Dee! Welcome back!! I've been looking for you!


----------



## Kylarsmom

ladies that have had angel babies.. would you like me to add you to a special list on the front page? or would you rather not? Just let me know, and if you would like on a list, let me know your dates ...


----------



## loveinbinary

I was actually laughing at the time as well. If I had been around anyone but OH I would have cried. He's seen me at my worst, a little bit of peeing myself is nothing lol


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, welcome back!! :hugs:

Love, good to hear from you...I wondered where you were today :flower:

Kylar that's a sweet thought. If anyone doesn't want to do that, no problem, but my dates are Nov 19 & Jan 18.


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm sorry I've been MIA for the past two days. I've been busy at work and then I come home and find the nearest thing to plop into lol.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, are you still going nuts tonight? I am! I am totally back and forth between "maybe..." and "no way!" is there a bean. I hate waiting! Where's that little pic... :brat: :loopy: :wacko:


----------



## ready4baby

Love, no worries, just glad you're ok. Are the migraines any better?


----------



## EJW147

Hello ladies, I have been working alot more so sorry I haven't posted much lately!

I'm so excited for Rosa and Ready to test!!! Come on Friday!!! I can't wait! :) 

Kylar- I sorry, I know you didnt mean to forget about me, theres so much going on I totally understand!!! :) 

Dee- I just wanted to say Hello! :wave: You might not remember me, but It's nice to see you back!!

Hopeful- Sorry you have been feeling bad, I have been feeling really dizzy and off lately too, hope it gets better for us both! 

Ny- I agree with everyone else, dont be scared for your scan leave it in Gods hands and be hopeful!I know its easier said then done, If I get pregnant again I will be a nervous wreck!! We are all praying for a sticky bean for you! 

Repogirl- Welcome Welcome!!

Mrs- When will you be testing? Is it getting close? Thanks for looking at my chart I was just questioning it because this cycle my temps have yet to be under 97.0

Love- Hope everything is going great! Do you know when your next scan is?

Andrea- Hope you get answers soon with either a bfp or your AF. Feel better!! 

Brandy, Star and Kiki- How are you ladies?!? Hope everything is going great!!

Ok I hope I got everyone, If i didnt I will be so devastated!!


----------



## EJW147

Kylar if you do make a angel list my date is Oct 8th, 2010 Thanks!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kylarsmom said:


> ladies that have had angel babies.. would you like me to add you to a special list on the front page? or would you rather not? Just let me know, and if you would like on a list, let me know your dates ...

What page is this. I've seen some talk about it recently, where do I go to see it?


----------



## ready4baby

It's just page 1 of the thread, Mrs! Do you think you're 9dpo or 13?


----------



## Kylarsmom

O man kegel exercises are soooooo weird!!!!!! Ok I'm working on the angel list now!! =)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kylar- yea the concept is a little different, they happen naturally when you lift something even when u bd. The flex isthe same. They work wonders.. And nobody knows you're doing them! Pretty awesome stuff! 

Ready- I'm thinking more like 9. I felt the o pains around the day ff has my o date, but I think my body was gearig up. My temp time was the same, between 7:20-8am. But I'm guessing theyre just my hormones acting up. Idk


----------



## Kylarsmom

idk why i never knew about these when i was pregnant with kylar!? maybe i would of been able to have a better delivery! geez ! it is pretty cool that no one knows u r doing them!! haha, although i feel like i look awkward!!??


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

That made me lol. I can just imagine it!


----------



## ready4baby

Do you guys watch one born every minute? I DVR'd it and I'm watching it and it's making me all crazy and weepy!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I've seen it on, and have maybe watched an episode. I can imagine that seeing babies born all the time would make me happy weepy lol it's such a beautiful thing.


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa I think you could so test tommorrow am! :) Im BORED!!
> 
> Dee- march 2nd- my bday! Yay for march 2nd!

:rofl: You crack me up! We could be bump buddies!


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Rosa, are you still going nuts tonight? I am! I am totally back and forth between "maybe..." and "no way!" is there a bean. I hate waiting! Where's that little pic... :brat: :loopy: :wacko:

I am TOTALLY going nuts!!! :brat: I am the same. Hopeful, then negative. Hopeful, then negative. Back and forth. I am praying non-stop. Not for patience (because He has sure tested me on that), but for that THIS cycle is our cycle. I'm praying that He lets me be pregnant now. Over and over. Almost like meditating. I hate waiting too!! Tomorrow's temp will be key. I hope I can sleep tonight! :blush: 

Still have on and off cramps? Me too. :wacko: 

I can't watch shows like that...I'm too emotional as it is! 

Anyone heard from Kiki? Kiki, we miss you. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

gonna share some pics :) See you all in the morning been a very long day no sign of AF shes mia :) once more LOL can't wait til I start the clomid an my lovely gift DH let me get for myself the monitor FINALLY...and TRIPLETS? I sure hope not LOL:happydance:

Sure hope you see my test :) I'll add more pics on the next little comment :) LOL

I have a slight fever at the moment :( I hope not sick :( just weird temps :)
 



Attached Files:







Cantwait.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5









CAN YOUSEE.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 7









cantwait3.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 5









TRIPLETS.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 4









TEMPY.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here are the others
 



Attached Files:







Wellitsanotherevap.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 8









wellitsanotherevap2.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rosababy

Andrea, are those hpts?? That's a HIGH temp!

Ladies, cramps are getting worse, and I'm losing my hope. Please pray for me.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yes ma'am I'm getting faint lines (they are hpt's :) )....I duno what to do right now....i need to get to bed soon :(

awww Rosa hang in there sweetie you aren't out til :witch: comes.....and I have cramps too so I duno? AF technically was due today but shes not here...but past two cycles its been weird so she might not be late my cycles could have switched up on me!


----------



## repogirl813

loveinbinary said:


> Mrs- maybe your dreams about being pregnant are somewhat accurate... aside from the really weird things happening lol. I believe it was the month before my bfp I had this dream where I woke up (pregnant of course) and was rubbing my bump and it was all lopsided, smushy on one side and very firm on the other. I remember saying to myself or OH (can't quite remember) that the hard lump was my baby. Fast forward to pretty much now, this actually took place/takes place often. Almost every morning I wake up, or after laying on my left side for a while, I rub my bump and find little button snuggled as far left as he can possibly get leaving my bump all lopsided and half smushy. Maybe it's a good sign for you, plus I hear crazy dreams are common in pregnancy, god knows I've been getting them lol.
> 
> Repogirl- Welcome! You'll find TONS of comfort and support on this thread, though be ready to quit your day job if you have one just to keep up lol. I'm so sorry you've had a rough time ttc, but these ladies really help the time pass. Yes, you are obsessive, but it's okay so are we lol. May I ask where your user name came from? It reminds me of Repo: The Genetic Opera, one of my favorite movies ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveinbinary, my name came from where i work i work at rent a center and many times were left repoing merchandise, so almost 5 years there i've kinda taken to that name!!!


----------



## EJW147

Rosa, Hang in there!!! Dont give up hope, from what I've read more people have cramps before BFP then not! I remember feeling like AF was here and I got my bfp a couple days later. Praying for you!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

so i did stay home and laid around all day.... i just sent my dh out for apple juice and chocolate (sick and af respectively) so i gotta love him.... im probably not gonna post much more tonight as im just snuggling with dh so i just wanted to tell everyone goodnight and sweet dreams....


----------



## AndreaFlorida

sweet dreams to you lovely :)


----------



## repogirl813

I hate these waits!!! One minute i have so many early symptoms and the next i go hours with none, i think i am having imaginary symptoms here!!! I waant a BFP soo bad that im driving myself bonkers with all of you too!!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea I know what you mean. I've been waiting for each cramp to come.. That's sad huh lol. I'm just patiently waiting for what happens.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

it's quiet.. guess that means bed time.. night everyone!

oh and i figured out what the white circles were on my chart. I normally take my temp between 7 and 8 am.. most always closer to 7.. there were two days my temps were taken at 6:45.. and the rest were 7-7:20.. so maybe 8 was considered a little late to be taking temp. . I used that website and adjusted my temps and times on cd 4,6,9 and it moved my o date to cd 19! which means that we didn't catch it.. it's alright. :) its still not for sure.. but i'll bet everything that af will be here in the next week or so.


----------



## Deethehippy

.


----------



## Deethehippy

Nice profile picture Andrea :0) I wish you tons of luck with all your new stuff! What exactly does Clomid do then? I have heard of it but i know nothing.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

ehhhh waiting on the witch waiting on herrrrrr she could come any minute now....Clomid helps to mature your eggs for a healthier egg an stronger ovulation....it will hopefully sort out my luteal phase I'm praying :) FX!


----------



## ready4baby

Sorry girls, I had hoped to bring some excitement to the thread. :bfn: :nope:

:cry:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Awe sorry ready and Andrea. I bet you'll ge bfp.s tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## ready4baby

That's sweet, Mrs. My temp dropped some too, actually I knew I was out because of that before I tested but I did it anyway to be sure. BTW, I got frer at walmart and it had a free hpt included, so 3 for 9 bucks? I thought that was a good price.

I'm bummed, but also just numb. I keep fast-forwarding to not wanting a christmas baby and what if over a year from now I still don't have my baby. It's hard to turn off the mind.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, if you're out there this morning, don't be discouraged by me. Just because mine was BFN, yours could very well be what you've been waiting for!!


----------



## rosababy

Oh no, Ready!! :cry: Your temp is still higher than the coverline, though. Don't give up hope yet. Test again in a few days. :hugs: I totally know how you feel. Bfns are terrible. Hang in there...it's not over yet. Let's watch your temps over the next couple of days. Either way, your chart looks amazing, which means your body is working properly. So, that's a good sign. If not this month, then next month. Do you have plans to see a doc anytime soon?

Afm, temp was lower today, but still quite high for me. Cramps are still fading in and out, and right now, there's none. :shrug: An interesting story...last night, I turned to the correct page in my daily devotional, read the bible passage, and guess what it was...a story where God grants the infertile couple a baby. Seriously?! I couldn't believe it. Then, I found out I accidentally read Friday's page, not Wednesdays. I considered it a message from God. Now...is that message that Friday He will give me a bfp, or that eventually, He will give us a baby? Who knows...either way I'm fine with it. It was pretty cool.

I'm feeling oddly at peace. However, my heart was beating SO fast this morning while I was waiting the 30 seconds for my thermometer to finish.


----------



## rosababy

AndreaFlorida said:


> ehhhh waiting on the witch waiting on herrrrrr she could come any minute now....Clomid helps to mature your eggs for a healthier egg an stronger ovulation....it will hopefully sort out my luteal phase I'm praying :) FX!

Clomid is like magic, isn't it?! I've been told that I might take it for my low progesterone levels, too. My sil (not the midwife, but another one, she's a nurse who went through a lot of infertility) said they give it for just about any problem. I hope it works for you! If this cycle doesn't work out for me, I might be trying that next, because immature eggs might be one of my issues.


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> That's sweet, Mrs. My temp dropped some too, actually I knew I was out because of that before I tested but I did it anyway to be sure. BTW, I got frer at walmart and it had a free hpt included, so 3 for 9 bucks? I thought that was a good price.
> 
> I'm bummed, but also just numb. I keep fast-forwarding to not wanting a christmas baby and what if over a year from now I still don't have my baby. It's hard to turn off the mind.

Oh ready. :hugs: Don't you worry about me. And don't start worrying that much into the future. You sound like me...I often say things to my dh like what if this and then this and then THIS and then THIS?! And he's like how did we get that far ahead of ourselves?! Take a deep breath. I completely understand how you feel, and who knows...I might be right there with you tomorrow. You are not out yet. Think about what you will do next cycle. Go see a doc...Clomid? Progesterone? Get your dh on Maca. Get a SA. Pray. It'll be okay. :hugs: We love you.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, you're like a different girl this morning! All calm and accepting :) That's great...you have a good attitude and it sounds like a sign as well to test tomorrow. I hope hope hope it's a bfp for you!

I still feel warm and slightly crampy, so my body is still working this cycle out. I will have bloodwork on CD3 and then discuss the results with my doc; may end up on clomid in this next cycle or two.


----------



## ready4baby

You girls are the best... thank you :flower: TTC is so dang hard; I wish it were easier. 

Andrea, any signs yet?


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Ready. I _am _feeling calm. Still excited to see what tomorrow brings, but if it's a bfn, I know that it just isn't our time yet. Yet. It will be someday. 

Bloodwork on cd3 sounds great. You won't even have to wait a few weeks, either! And if you do start Clomid, I've heard that starts on cd5, so that's good, too. :hugs: Don't worry about Christmas babies. Really doesn't matter when it comes now, does it? We'll still be happy about Christmas babies. :happydance:


----------



## ready4baby

I wonder if my doc would turn around a prescription that fast for next cycle. Hmm, I dunno. And I suppose you're right about Xmas babies...of course we would be excited about it. Would just have to make that special effort for big bday parties just after the holidays, right?

My niece (17 now) was a christmas baby and I still remember my sister cleaning & nesting like a mad woman while the rest of us were opening presents on christmas eve. She went into labor over night. Ha.


----------



## nypage1981

Good morning ladies!

Im so sorry Ready- boo boo boo. Ok, now on to the next cycle. You've done it before, you shall do it again! And soon, i bet. 

Rosa- i'd say thats a sure sign to test tommorrow since you were supposed to read that one on friday. So do it and see. If not, then you know and maybe AF will come and you can just be on with it already. I sure hope its bfp though....seems like it should be your time! 

Mrs- you too shall test in about a week right? How long are your cycles again? Seems its been a while!

Love-how are you today? I hope I see a little piece of rice flickering away next week! If not- sure would be surprised since i've not even spotted or anything.....The cramps worry me sometimes but I hope they are good. You getting bigger? I think you should take another pic soon!

EJ- for some reason, for me, getting pregnant after MC makes me think that its something that will repeat itself...like my last one was not just a fluke and im the woman who will have them over and over...ya know? Its tough but you girls are helping me BIG time with this...thanks everyone!

Kylar- my loss was Oct 09. 

Mrs, andrea, dee, kiki hi!! I hope I didnt forget anyone but my daughter is sitting here making me play a game where I have to keep my eye on the m&m under the cup while she switches them all around so my concentration is poo! Sorry if i did! :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ready, Rosa - Please don't get discouraged yet! I know I hate the rollercoaster, honestly TTC was the most stressful few months of my life. I hated living in that constant unknown. You seriously never know until AF comes, i know everyone says that, but the 1 month i was positive I was out, was when I got my BFP. So just remember that and keep your chin up!! 

Andrea- yay for the fertility monitor and clomid =) =)


----------



## nypage1981

i agree with Kylar- I was suuure i wasnt my month too.....

However, I dont think TTC was the most dreadful for me- this 1st trimester is 10 times more anxiety ridden and dreadful for me. I soooooo want to fast forward.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks for the positive thoughts, Kylar! I just think that I would have had a line at this point based on when I did in the past. I'll let you all know tomorrow how my temp looks! And I'll be checking in early to see how Rosa is................... 

Ny, I'm sorry you are suffering so much with worry. I totally, completely, understand that feeling. But, really, the bean is GOOD! You aren't spotting, nothing unusual, you're going to see a perfect little alien with a flickering heart next week :)


----------



## nypage1981

Well I sure have the hormones like I should! I just cried at the thought of seeing a little alien with flickering heart:) Im a hot mess, I tell ya!


----------



## ready4baby

See? You're perfect and so is the alien. Sorry to make you cry.... We can't wait to see your scan pic!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks Kylar and Ny. :hugs: I hope I don't disappoint tomorrow morning! I'm leaving early for a flight to Illinois, but I'll be sure to let you know. I'm packing my thermometer and pads/tampons just in case. :shrug:

Ny, your little bean is fine. Just prepping for that beautiful scan pic. :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

OH, hahaha a funny thing- I dont have a picture scanner......so i dont even think i'll be able to put it on here:rofl:


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> OH, hahaha a funny thing- I dont have a picture scanner......so i dont even think i'll be able to put it on here:rofl:

Well go get one!!! We need to see your beautiful bean! :rofl:


----------



## ready4baby

Take a pic of the screen on your phone & upload that! We have to see!


----------



## nypage1981

Ok i'll try that wouldnt have even thought to bring a camera! The lady will think im nutso but she can zip it. Or he, whatever. I guess at my place doctors are actually doing the scans now....so they arent the Ultrasound techs. IDK why that seems weird since you can have an US tech do it and pay them less....meh?


----------



## ready4baby

IDK why either... hey when are you going to tell your daughter?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I'm sorry you had a bfn this morning. No matter how much you try to convince yourself that you're okay with it, those results always make your heart sink. When is af due for you? You really aren't out till she shows. Ny was with me when I was testing and it was terrible. Two days before af bfn, the the day she was due stark white bfn. I couldn't even make line eye see anything. I was 110% sure she would show her face soon, but 4 days later I got a surprise bfp. The only reason I tested was so I could see the bfn and put it out of my mind for good and start focusing on the next cycle. There is still hope and my fingers are tightly crossed for you. 

Ny- I'm positive your little rice grain will have a lovely fluttering heart. Seeing that will ease a lot of your worries. First tri really is the worst but sticking around here makes it just fly by. I'll post some bump pictures for you later today when I'm off work. 

Kylar- if you want to add me to the loss list, my mc was June 19, 2009. Coincedemtally my mother's birthday.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, love, you're too sweet! I'm not sure that I'm that lucky, but just wondering ( I can't remember)...were you temping at that time so that you knew just when your O date was, and were your temps high throughout?


----------



## loveinbinary

I wasn't temping at the time, but planned on starting the next cycle. When I first came off the pill I started temping and using opks, but I just couldn't handle it. I have an obsessive compulsive personality, so it nearly drove me mad lol. I had planned to give it another go before I got my bfp. I wasn't completely sure when I ov'd or if I did for that matter. I was going by the fertility app I have for my phone which would adjust itself every month as my cycle would change.


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- I dont know when to tell my daughter! I want to wait til im so in the clear, but we will be on a Disney vaca march 12th and am assuming she will need to know why im not doing the rides and stuff with them....thats like the only part im bummed about, i soooo wanted to go on rides with them! Gaaah


----------



## ready4baby

Oh that is a bummer! I love rides....and I'm jealous of your trip! We're trying to decide what to do with my stepson over winter vacation in a couple of weeks.

I also would want to wait until forever, like 3-4 months, to tell. But you'll have to tell her something. You could make up a reason like you hurt your back or something? Or just tell her--she's going to know eventually! 

Meh cramping continues over here. I think I should throw a tantrum. Like lie down on the ground and pound my feet and hands yelling kind of tantrum. Hmm, what would people in the office do? :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

I vote yes ready, sounds like they'd have some entertainment. Or you could always save it for when you get home to DH...heeh


----------



## ready4baby

oh he would LOVE that...great idea... he can walk in the door to this:

:sad2::brat::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Haha, just kidding, I'd like to preserve my marriage :) Hope everyone else is having a good day, and FX FOR YOU ROSA!


----------



## nypage1981

Yes men dont understand our moods much. I hung up on mine today and im sure he's going to be real happy with me when he gets home...heheh oooopsies


----------



## rosababy

Ny, it's okay. You're pregnant, so you have a good excuse and he can't get mad at you! :winkwink:

Ready, thanks! Say a little prayer for me tonight. 

My day was LOOOOOONG. The weather is gorgeous here...almost 70 degrees, and all of my classes (of students) were TERRIBLE. Just awful. Everyone wanted to be outside, including me. I'm tired, have been hot all day, lightheaded, and just want today to be over so I can :test:


----------



## repogirl813

fx'd for you rosa bfp'd for all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I think AF will be here tomorrow still no AF and my test looks negative now...not sure what to think yet...grrrrr :( Oh well :(


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck rosa! Light headed is also a good sign- its like, my most predominant symptom that i have. I cant even stand up sometimes I feel so light headed allllll the time. Hope its your hormones!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Ny! I've had that for a few days now...still mild cramps on and off, but very mild. :holly: hurt a little, but that's not atypical for AF. Just been so tired the last 3 days. Is it Friday morning yet? :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

(sigh) nothing but sore bbs today.. had a burny cramp again yest.. i was looking for it to happen then bam.. it did.. so maybe it was my head making my body do that lol.

bbs are really heavy and sore.. so that gives me hope.. watch, the one time i do/if get pg, i won't even have those.. i'd bet on it :) 

good luck rosa! TEST TEST TEST!!!

Ready, your temp is still above coverline! I know it's disheartening to see that dip in temp.. but maybe that previous dip was a fluke, and now your little bean is digging in :) ahh!! I hope so!!

Andrea! Don't lose hope yet! Af still isn't here! She's late isn't she? 

Love and ny! Rub those bumps for me :) 

grr.. off to work again.. i swear, story of my life.. i can't wait till we do get our bfp, i've told dh, that i'd like to take some time to just be a stay at home mom for a little bit. maybe find a job where I can work from home/online. oh, lol my cousin works at home doing those online surveys, makes 300-400 a week. that's right below what I do, but I have to work 10hrs overtime to get it. :( grrr.. 

there's two things in the world I wish.. 
1.) money didn't exist, (although it's nice to have a sense of ownership and pride for one's belongings) 
2.) it was socially acceptable to eat whatever we wanted all the time! I would be so rotund! I love food, and I hate that I have to be careful of what i put in my mouth (except the occasional cheeseburger.)

speaking of, i made a delicious dinner before work- Beef-ala-king-

mashed potatoes-
fried up some steak bits, made a gravy out of cream of mushroom, can of milk, and 1/4 cup of flour, mixed in with the meat, heated until thickened. served over potatoes, can use toast as a substitute, that's what i'm doing. dh loves mashed pots though.

all of this served after house salad sprayed with ranch flavor. mmm 

not the lightest of all meals, but it's been a while since I've made something like that, and boy was it good! Simple too!


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., that sounds delicious! I also wish money didn't exist, and that I could eat whatever I wanted. I'm so tired so I didn't go to the gym, so now I feel guilty. My dh is like...um...do you want to order a pizza? :blush: I'm like NO. Good for me. He's a bad influence!


----------



## nypage1981

I just had some super duper yummy chicken salad on a really soft and doughy bagel and it lit up my whole evening. 
OH came home and left for the gym right away. We are fighting:( So ive been alone all day, then he leaves me to be alone all night too. I'm thinking its hormones- but I feel like I hate the presence of, site, thought, sound of OH right now...........ive heard of preg ladies hating husbands cuz of hormones....but hope this all simmers down soon. Its heart breaking but I can not stand him right now. I feel guilty, but a lot of it is him too...he seems to not be very compassionate to my feelings, my fears, my needs, etc right now. Like, if im getting emotional he says "come ON, you've got to be kidding me..." stuff like that doesnt help a sad pregnant lady feel very comforted. Im feeling very needy and like he's failing his duties.... Sorry to rant, i dont call my mom crying about my relationship foes so guess i just felt like crabbing to someone. For all I know tommorrow I will just love him to pieces...kinda comes and goes, ugh, to be a stubborn, hormonal, German butting heads with an Irish man just may be the worst 9 months everrrr.:gun::gun::gun:


----------



## nypage1981

Sigh- weird. I already feel much less hormonal. This is insane. Have a lovely evening everyone! 

One more GOOOOD LUCKKK rosa- I wont see the results posted on here in the am cuz i work at 7 am and cant go on here at work. Hope its positive!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

ny-- rant away thats what we are here for:hugs:

i went to work today even though i wasnt feeling any better and i thought my head would explode before the end of the day, i was in so much pain....

i was just logging on to see if we got any bfp's yet.... not gonna be on much tonight so im gonna go ahead and goodnight and sweet dreams....

:dust: for everyone


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kiki- I spy you :) hope your doin well!


----------



## repogirl813

hope all have a good evening bfp's to all of you testing in the a.m.!!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I wish I would be testing tomorrow lol. I've had this niggle behind my belly button to the left slightly. Ff had my o date earlier but I adjusted y temps and it should be right now. If it was correct then I'd be leaping for joy. Either way, I'm on with whatever happens this month!


----------



## rosababy

Bfn. :cry:


----------



## Kiki0522

Haha Mrs.. Thank you hun. I'm doing okay. Just trying not to get wrapped up in b&b while I have to wait. It drives me nuts! :) But I have been lurking and reading everything going on so I'm all caught up when I can rejoin you ladies!

Rosa- I'm so sorry hun.. :hugs: 

Kylar- That's a sweet thought about the angel babies.. My date is January 18, 2011

Sending everyone :dust:

Miss you all! :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Oh Rosa.... :hugs: I could say so much more but that's the heart of it. I understand...


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I'm sorry you got a bfn. I know how much it sucks. Just try to remember that it isn't over till af shows. Plenty of women get bfns before af is due and don't get their bfp till after af is late.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, hun, are you on bnb during your trip? Your temp is still very high today so you never know...let us know how you're doing!!

Kiki, :hi: We're here whenever you're ready...

Mrs, thanks for the PMA :) My temp came back up today so I guess I'm in for a long LP. AF was due anywhere from this morning through the weekend so we'll see when she shows her nasty self. BFN again this morning. I just couldn't resist :blush: This is why I can't keep tests at my house!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

rosa- ready and love are right!~ Your temps are still up there stay positive ok :)

ready- same to you! :thumbup:

darn bfn's :growlmad:

afm- woke up this morning sick, throwing up.. i feel horrible. thank goodness i'm off work. as soon as dh got home and showered i tried getting up but felt sick. ate some breakfast, and had to lay back down.. just to get back up and run to the potty. no bueno :nope: good sign, but still way to earlier for something like that to pop up. so i'll just put it off as a sour tummy.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks! I hope she's doing ok... So sorry you are sick this morning! That blows :( I hope it's a passing thing (or a good sign) :thumbup:

Bfns do suck. They are not allowed for you because you're up next! Did you buy your frer yet?


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Heather for adding the angel babies :0)
Could mine be added please? : september '97 and december '10


----------



## Deethehippy

It is hard to keep up with this thread! I am sorry for the ladies who got BFN's but don't give up if you have no AF, test in a few days! :flower:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Morning ladies! Sorry about the bfn's ... i know its discouraging, but it's not over yet. PMA !!


----------



## Kylarsmom

added all the precious angel babies!! 

16 weeks today, geez, it's kinda going by fast! i have a dr appt monday , other than that not much new with me. Heres my bump pic from today...
 



Attached Files:







16weeks4.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I think being on here helps make the time pass faster. 

Thanks ready. I do feel a little better, not nauseas anymore just a little dizzy. I'm just not getting back up. Urgh, better go shower.. We have some shopping to do.. Bring it on day (although it's halfway over) lol


----------



## Deethehippy

Kylarsmom said:


> added all the precious angel babies!!
> 
> 16 weeks today, geez, it's kinda going by fast! i have a dr appt monday , other than that not much new with me. Heres my bump pic from today...

Fab little bump Kylarsmum :0)


----------



## ready4baby

Kylar, how cute are you! :)

Hi Dee...are you back on the :sex: train this weekend? Looks like you O soon...

Have fun shopping, Mrs! I'm going out tonight and totally not going to think about babies. I still feel warm and my cramping stopped so I dunno that AF is ready to come just yet. Have a good night everyone!


----------



## Deethehippy

ready4baby said:


> Kylar, how cute are you! :)
> 
> Hi Dee...are you back on the :sex: train this weekend? Looks like you O soon...
> 
> Have fun shopping, Mrs! I'm going out tonight and totally not going to think about babies. I still feel warm and my cramping stopped so I dunno that AF is ready to come just yet. Have a good night everyone!

Hi Ready
I am fertile around the 2nd March i think, 1 week, 4 days to go or around about.
I am taking my folic acid and EPO (to help make lots of CM - sorry TMI) lol
Good luck with AF keeping away :flower:


----------



## rosababy

Hey ladies. Thanks for the supportive words. :hugs: I'm doing okay. It was hard to leave my dh this morning right after the stark white bfn. I'm on b&b here and there for the next few days. Meeting my nephew was bittersweet. I love him already but it was hard...especially today. I'm getting some good snuggles though. :baby: until I was liked on. :sick: nothing like a gallon of curdled boob milk dripping down my front. :wacko:


----------



## Starchase

Hi Ladies

just wanted to pop in by and say hello had a hectic week at work unfortunately... so toes up tonight and wedding dress shopping again tomorrow :) Looking fwd to getting back on the TTC cycle next month whoo hoo getting close now... my head back in the baby zone can someone explain to me what baby aspirin is and how do u use it? or even do I need it,

Hi dee how re you now honey not seen u around honey hope ur getting back to what we call normal now, I'm feeling more positive again fx'd for us all and Kylars ur pic is so cute and bless ur heart the angel list is amazing such a nice gesture thank you from the bottom of my heart.... 

Big hugs and hellos to everyone
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa:( Im sorry, that sucks. Sounded so promising too. Our bodies are mental for sure. 

Hope everyone else is well. 
Im not so well- had some brown CM all day so im obviously probably having an early MC again. Nothing I can do about it Im just devastated. :( 

Good luck if anyone's testing soon......


----------



## Starchase

Oh NY sending huge hugs to you and PMA I am praying to god that you are wrong and beanie is just burying in deeper

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny- I hope your bean is sticking in there good. I'd think brown cm today is fine though. Remember, several people say slight spotting during early pregnancy is normal. If it turns red then that might be something to be concerned about. Even then it could still be ok. Time to put your feet up and rest. :hugs: my thoughts will be wth you tonight! 

I hope everyone has a great night! I'm staying in tonight. Dh has a friend over so they'll be on their games all night. Lol CABLE IS MINE TONIGHT GIRLS!!


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, big hugs to you sweetie....I'm so sorry you are afraid. It is so so common to have spotting and I have everything crossed that all is going to be just fine... Get some rest and stay calm...


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa:( Im sorry, that sucks. Sounded so promising too. Our bodies are mental for sure.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well.
> Im not so well- had some brown CM all day so im obviously probably having an early MC again. Nothing I can do about it Im just devastated. :(
> 
> Good luck if anyone's testing soon......

hun i had PINK spotting and BROWN spotting both one at 4 weeks and the other about 5-6 weeks! With kylar i had the spotting even further at 7 weeks! Its very common, i know its hard not to worry b/c i freaked out as well, but please just trust me that it doesnt mean you are for sure m/c ing... i will be praying for you, you should go to the dr and get your blood tested though, it will be a huge reassurance! I cant remember how far along you are but they might even get you a scan b/c of the spotting... they will understand your worry after previous m/c.. please keep us updated!!


----------



## EJW147

Ny- hugs, I will pray for you and your bean!, the brown spotting could be nothing at all to worry about, stay hopeful!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Any updates Ny?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- just try to relax. Spotting is very common in early pregnancy. How far along are you?Remember I began spotting pink around 6/7 weeks just before my first scan. The doctor told me my cervix looked irritated which was probably the cause. Brown spotting is generally nothing to worry about, it's jut old blood. As your uterus and bean grow the placenta changes locations. It is possible that you had a low lying placenta, possibly over the cervix, and it has moved causing a bit of old blood. Are you having any cramps? Not the typical pregnancy cramps but real cramping. As long as you aren't in any pain the bleeding is likely nothing to worry about. I've been told by several ER doctors that is you aren't in pain the odds are on your side. I'm sure everything is fine with your little beam, it's just getting all nice and cozy. It's so easy to tell someone else that spotting is common until it's you who is experiencing, but just try to believe everything will be okay. If you need me, feel free to send me a message. I've been in your position more times than I'd have liked.


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning girls...how are you, Ny? We're worried about you... I hope and pray that all is well!

15dpo today and my temp is still high. WTH? It always drops the day before AF so I have at least another day to go. This'll be my longest LP ever...

How is everyone?


----------



## ready4baby

Star, remind me, when are you getting married? I got married last June--it's such an exciting time!


----------



## Kylarsmom

that is great news ready!!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks kylar! It is (better than AF certainly)...I don't actually think it means something but I'm going to wait it out. Can't wait to temp in the morning. :winkwink:

Worried about Ny, though...


----------



## Starchase

Hey ready we are getting married 5th may next year so excited I got my dress today it is beautiful and everything I wanted even put a vail on it was so pretty lol so much fun xx

NY I am thinking about u honey so much x x x


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks girls-
I didnt go to the doctor, just laid around.... I feel strange like pressure down below sometimes and a little crampy but hasn't been more than brown discharge so I haven't gone in or anything. Pretty much nothing I can do but wait until tuesday when I have a scan and see if anything is in there. Im around 6 weeks I think. This is how my last MC started though...brown for over a week then it was more red and went to the ER. So, Im not all that hopeful about this. I kind of had a feeling from the beginning with all my cramps that i've had. Just didnt feel like it would work for me..... Thank you for the cares and concerns. I feel like I just cannot carry another baby I guess and after I go through this a second time I think it will be time to hang up the TTC tools. I dont see me being able to do it a 3rd time and don't see why I would risk it again.....

Hope you are all doing well this weekend and xoxoxoxo's for all.


----------



## ready4baby

Oh hunny I'm so sorry you're discouraged...I know exactly how it feels when you're having that brown discharge and you are so concerned. My doctor was very straight with me...she said there was a 50/50 chance. That's hard to hear, but it is also not a bad shot at all of things being just perfect at your scan. You cannot change what happens inside you but you can change your perspective of it. Try to focus on the happy 50% outcome! We are all here behind you and sending good thoughts your way...... :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Star, pics pics of the dress!


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Ready- I will try to remain hopeful and maybe come out the good 50%.:hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

ny im so sorry hun, but if it has stopped, thats a good thing!! most people experience some sort of spotting in early pregnancy, and even though u have had a m/c before, try not to compare this time to that time, even tho im sure that is very hard . try to think of it as a whole new thing, bc really, it is. and even though ur previous mc may of started that way, u still have to remember how often this does happen with absolutely nothing wrong happening. the baby is still working to implant, it nestles itself down in there and that is why spotting is so common in the beginning few weeks, even at 6 weeks. they called mine implantation bleeding at 5 weeks which i didnt think was possible bc i though it had to of already fully implanted to get a bfp, but i guess it continues or something bc u can spot during the first tri and it be from implantation and be normal, with absolutely nothing wrong! its good to prepare yourself for the worst, no doubt, but please dont give up hope on your bean!!


----------



## loveinbinary

"Many women experience some bleeding from the vagina during pregnancy. In fact, about one in four women will experience vaginal bleeding in the first three months of pregnancy. Of these women, 70 to 80 percent will continue their pregnancies to full term." - Google

Being pregnant after a mc is nerve wracking, especially during the time leading up to when you mc'd. I was terrified all the way up till almost 8 weeks because my previous mc was at 7+3. It got a little easier after I passed my mc date, but then I was left in the unknown which was frightening in it's own way. With my mc I began spotting pink/brown over the weekend and wasn't able to get in for an appointment till Monday. The scan showed a healthy baby with a strong heartbeat which was a big relief. They told me that the cause of the bleed was that a small corner of the placenta folded over itself. There was a 50/50 chance the placenta would sort itself out, unfortunately for me things only turned for the worse and I had to have a d&c. At just under 7 weeks with this pregnancy I began spotting pink/brown again. Of course my mind ran with the idea that this was going to turn out just like last time and I was going to lose my baby. It was the words and encouragement of the ladies here that got me through the day and to the scan that confirmed all was amazingly well with my little button. 
No pregnancy is guaranteed. That's the absolute worst thing about being pregnant, until your baby is safe in your arms there are no guarantees. One mc doesn't mean the next pregnancy will be the same, even if similar things happen. Plenty of women sadly have multiple mc's and go on to have healthy babies afterward. I know how hard this is for you, because I had to go through it after my bfp. All you can do is have hope. Have hope that your baby is strong and will survive. I talked to my little button when I first started spotting, and I still do every time I'm afraid something is going to go wrong. I talk to him and tell him how much mommy loves him and will my love to keep his heart beating. Oddly, it makes me feel just a little bit better. I will sit here and will all the good thoughts I have to keep your little beans heart beating away until the day he/she is in your arms. Please just try to think about the chance for a positive outcome, don't give up on your little one just yet.


----------



## ready4baby

Love, that was very sweet! Comforting even to me, and it wasn't meant for me! :) Hopefully all is well with Ny and the little bit of spotting just stops [-o&lt;


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

You all are the most wonderful ladies I know. So supportive and caring. My- I hope you're feeling better. And definitely hope the spotting stopped. Keep us posted. We're always Here for you. Hope I have a weird dream tonigt to make you pee your pants tomorrow lol. 

Afm- can we say bloated and crampy! I feel like a whale


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I'm glad you could find comfort in what I said. It's all I can really hope for. You ladies have been absolutely wonderful and without you I honestly don't think I would have made it to where I am now. If I can make any of you feel even a fraction of the comfort you have made me feel, then I've done my job. TTC is stressful and often depressing, I don't know how women managed before bnb lol. You'd think that once you get your bfp everything starts looking up, but it is honestly the scariest thing I have ever had to go through. Everyday I'm afraid something is going to go wrong, it's hard not to be when you can't actually see what's going on in there and we don't have personal ultrasound machines to check on little bean every few minutes. Hope is all we can really have until we are holding out babies safely against us. They say anything is possible if you have faith, hope, will (whatever you wish to call it), so what have we to lose in trying our best to be positive and hopeful. Sometimes I think that a little hope makes a world of difference when I read all of these stories about miracle babies that beat the odds when the odds were against them. And now I'm babbling because I'm hormonal and emotional lol.


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- how many dpo are you? When were you planning to test since you ov'd earlier than usual which means your cycle may be shorter? Things are sounding pretty good for you. Maybe maca was the magic key to your bfp! lol I sound like Dr. Seuss


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love- I adjusted my temps, so what makes sense is that I'm 10 dpo.. I had to lower a few if them to get it to say that otherwise it said I o'd on cd 12 which would put me at 17 dpo.. Which would surely put me pg as my temps are up and my luteal phase is usually 13 days. So... I'm sure that I'm about 10 dpo! So I have about 3-4 dad before I test.. Not testing early though! not this time.. I'd rather wait it out and just see what happens. I never get lucky.. Lol so I'm just telling myself that af is coming. 

I'm thinking that when we go back to ntnp, that's when it's going to happen.. Dh wants to make a bet that if we have sex during af that I'll get pg no problem.. Ok.. I'll taketht bet because I know that's not possible for me. 

Some women say it's possible.. Seems that the laws of our body makes that absolutely not possible.. What do u ladies think?


----------



## loveinbinary

I promised myself I would never test early again after this bfp, especially since even the day af was due I had a stark white bfn. No matter how much you set yourself up for it, a bfn just seems to ruin your day. I'm really anxious to see your test results. I have a really good feeling about you this month. Though it really does seem to go that as soon as you stop trying you're instantly knocked up lol. 

As for the getting pregnant during af, it happened to me with my mc. OH and I have no problems with bd'ing during af because that's what showers and wet wipes are for. Anyways, when I had my emergency scan because I was bleeding the baby measured perfectly for lmp dates, when we didn't really bd at all that month except for when af was around (because of course that is when I want it most lol). I suppose it depends on a lot of things, but nothing is impossible.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hey good to know lol. I didn't know u could o during af.. Crazy! 

And Ty.. I'd like this to be it.. Them everything else could just wait and I can enjoy lol. We'll see! I'm hoping my dh is off work when I get home. He signed the early crewdown list to stay home with me. We hardly see eachother :(. We had the day off together yest.. And our shopping was short lived. And he hung out with his buddies last night so tonight is all me :)


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm not sure if I ov'd during af or just soon enough after that the sperm stayed alive.. We weren't ttc so I can't really be sure. I was actually convinced I couldn't conceive at the time. I can't imagine what it's like not seeing your dh all the time. I can't sleep if oh isn't snuggled up to me. You are a lot stronger than I am. I really hope you get to enjoy some very much needed quality time with him.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thanks yea it gets tough. But we're strong. I'm a little more emotional I thinktham most people are so sometimes it gets tough if he's not trying to catch up on the lovey time.. But yep, I'm alone 5 nights a week.. He works at 11pm and I get off at midnight so I go home to my pups every night. For a week in march he trains for his new position so he'll be on 1st shift for a week!! Yay! I'm super excited for that!


----------



## loveinbinary

Woot! You best take advantage of that week. I have two cats, but they just don't offer as good of cuddles as oh. I'm emotional and clingy... but luckily for me that's how oh likes it... well sometimes lol. Sometimes he just finds me annoying, but most of the time he likes it.


----------



## Starchase

Love in library ur message made me cry but in a nice way it is beautiful and it's exactly how I felt and feel now so comforting to know I'm not alone.,, Ny I am thinking about u constantly and praying everything works out tues is a life time away I'd head to a&e it's not healthy to leave u in limbo they were amazing with me and they don't think u are silly big hugs x x 

Ready I was so emotional jumped in the car and said to my mum we didn't take a photo!! I go back tomo to show my bf so I'll get it then xx

As for everyone else u are all amazing and supportive regardless of who or what issues we are dealing with I love b&b xx


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies. Sorry I've been mia. I have been online a little to read, but I've been so down...:cry:

EJW, I am in the same boat you are...meeting my 6 week old nephew was heartbreaking for me. I'll never forget when they told us they were pregnant. We had just started trying, and I was of course happy for them, but also really sad for myself. I felt so guilty for feeling that. They tried for 14 months, and she had a blocked tube, so it's a miracle that they even got pregnant. They're coming to my parents house today...my mom asked me last night if it was hard to be around him (on Friday, it was just me, my sil and the baby all day, and I"m not really that close to my sil yet) and I just broke down and started crying in the middle of the restaurant. I told my parents all about my doctor's appointments, and the SA that didn't actually happen, and my progesterone levels, etc. They were so supportive, but I could tell their heart was breaking for me. I felt bad bringing the whole night down. :cry:

Ny, I'm so sorry you're scared. :hugs: Brown spotting doesn't sound that bad...my friend bled a LOT of red blood, and she was just fine. Your scan is next week, right? I'm sure it will be fine. Love and Kylarsmom said a lot of encouraging stuff...hang in there.

Mrs., can't wait to see what your test brings in a few days!! FX for you!! :hugs:

Ready, how are ya, girl? Did you test again yet? Temps still high? I haven't checked your chart in a few days. 

Afm, temp dropped yesterday and again today. I woke up at 5:30 with the worst cramps ever, couldn't go back to sleep, even with a heating pad, so I finally got up so I could eat breakfast, just so I could take some pain meds. AF came shortly after I woke up. On to the next cycle. I just hope I stop bleeding in time for my appointment on Wednesday.

I love you ladies. Thanks for being so supportive and caring. This process would suck a million times more without you. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, so sorry AF showed :hugs: THIS SUCKS!!! I completely, totally hate the ttc process. I thought it would be so much easier. I thought it would be so much quicker. Thank goodness for bnb...

I'm 16dpo and finally this morning my temp dropped a ton, so I imagine she'll be here by tomorrow. I don't know why my LP was so darn long this cycle. :shrug:


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I'm so sorry af got, what a bloody whitch she is. I'm sorry you are having a tough time being around you sil's baby, but your feelings are neither irrational nor uncommon. It's so hard not to be jealous when someone close to you gets what you are trying so hard for. As ready said, ttc is the absolute worst. We all think, because at first we don't know, that it's going to come quick and be easy. Stop using protection and bam you're pregnant right? If only that were the case. We soon realize as the months pass that it's not as easy as we were all led to believe. That's when it really starts to hurt, and seeing other people get their bfps only makes it hurt more despite being happy for them. No one blames you for the way you are feeling, we've all been there. It doesn't make you a terrible person, it makes you human. When I first came back to the site after my mc I made good friends with a woman who was ttc after losing a baby at birth. We messages each other everyday and were almost the best of friends. One day she told me she had finally gotten her bfp. I was so happy for her, but at the same time hurt that it wasn't me. We slowly stopped talking because she was busy with her pregnancy and it hurt too much to ask her all the details. We spoke a few times before my bfp, but nothing much. I've talked to her a handful of times since and she's in to be induced this weekend. Your turn is coming soon, I promise. No matter what we are all here for you and will cheer you on until you get your bfp and even after. 

Ready- are you planning on testing again at all or are you just going to wait it out and see what happens? 

I think this next cycle everyone should bd everyday if possible lol. It was the only thing I did differently the month of my bfp so maybe it would help you too. I'm going to bury you all in baby dust to make sure this egg can't escape lol.


----------



## repogirl813

does anyone else see a 2nd line i can swear i see the faintest of faint lines!!! someone please i need someones eyes other than mine!!!!
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 1.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## ready4baby

repo, what dpo are you? I kinda see something but the pic is tough to see...do you have another one? If you see it, I'm sure it's there!!! Have you ever had a positive test before? How exciting...

Love, my temp dropped today so I knew I was out. Actually started spotting not long ago. Boo. At least my temp is very reliable--she always keeps me informed, even if it's bad news. :(


----------



## mk80

Hello mums and mums to be (fingers crossed for all!) 

I was wondering how many people here use OPKs and if you do, which day in the cycle do you start testing? How many times do you test a day? I heard that some people can miss the surge if they test 1x a day as opposed to several. But I do not want to turn into a crazy pee on a stick junkie! 

Any responses greatly appreciated.


----------



## repogirl813

ready4baby said:


> repo, what dpo are you? I kinda see something but the pic is tough to see...do you have another one? If you see it, I'm sure it's there!!! Have you ever had a positive test before? How exciting...
> 
> Love, my temp dropped today so I knew I was out. Actually started spotting not long ago. Boo. At least my temp is very reliable--she always keeps me informed, even if it's bad news. :(



today is 9 or 10 dpo and i cannot get the pic to come out any better, I've been holding it for hours and around 1 if i cant make it til then cause i really gotta go now i'm gonna try a digital one!! I had a positive last month for the first time in 2 years but ended in a chemical pregnancy now on progesterone creme vit b6 and keeping my fingers crossed that this is it!!!!


----------



## ready4baby

repogirl, that's great!! Like I said, if you see it, I'm sure it's there...those early faint lines are really hard to capture in a photo. FX FX--let us know how the digi comes out! :) Even if it doesn't say positive, don't worry, it may still be early for a digital to pick it up. But hopefully it does!


----------



## ready4baby

mk80, I really think OPKs are specific to each person...for example, I only do an OPK if I have other signs like CM that point to O. Some people test every day from like cd10 on. If you start to see a line on your test, then you might want to increase the frequency of testing so that you don't miss your surge...


----------



## Starchase

Hey repo

I see something can't wait to see ur next test think u might just have cracked it whoo hoo.... x

Hi Mk80 I use OPKs and I start using them on 10 dpo the trick is to use them at the same time everyday and I was always told never do it in the morning I do it at 5-6pm once I start getting a line I know I am close so I start to bd everyday then from 10dpo I bd every second day I ve never used more than one opk a day don't feel I need too as I keep using them until it becomes negative again hope this helps

xxxxx

Ready how are u one thing is for sure we bloody know our bodies now don't we as upsetting as it is must make us closer to getting that egg and getting it to stick next time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, Star... I feel kinda lousy actually :cry: The hormones of AF are hitting me hard this afternoon. It's such a powerless feeling to ttc without success. I guess on some level I hoped to be super fertile after the mc. I do have bloodwork planned in a couple of days to see how my body is doing, so I suppose that is something to look forward to. Damn hormones, though, they certainly can make a person feel lousy. 

Just wondering...would you girls take clomid if you had the chance? I know andrea is... I'm not sure if it's best to tough it out on my own or go for the hormones.


----------



## repogirl813

ready4baby said:


> Thanks, Star... I feel kinda lousy actually :cry: The hormones of AF are hitting me hard this afternoon. It's such a powerless feeling to ttc without success. I guess on some level I hoped to be super fertile after the mc. I do have bloodwork planned in a couple of days to see how my body is doing, so I suppose that is something to look forward to. Damn hormones, though, they certainly can make a person feel lousy.
> 
> Just wondering...would you girls take clomid if you had the chance? I know andrea is... I'm not sure if it's best to tough it out on my own or go for the hormones.

 ready: I did clomid for 6 cycles over a year ago, i never had any results with it but i definately evened out my cycles as i was anywhere from 18 - 28 cycles i chose to stop trying with it cause it made me nuts!! I was always paranoid on it and kept having bad feelings, like something bad was always going to happen!!! But since using it my cycles have averaged out to 26-28 days instead


----------



## repogirl813

yippie yippie Now i just need the bean to stick this time this next 2 weeks will be the hardest ever after last month!!!! I just keep telling myself last month was to prepare me and we will finally get blessed this month after 2 years!!!

ready, You have every right to be emotional, we all have been we try try try and get nothing at the end of the month and this goes on month after month, but they say everything happens for a reason and i believe that even when i questioned that reasoning last month!! And when you ask about clomid i say go for it even though it didnt help me i have a friend that was on her 6th month on it and was done after that because they had been trying for a year and a half with nothing and clomid was making her crazy as well and thats the month she found out she was pregnant (that was the month they were looking into adoption as well)
 



Attached Files:







digital_pregancy_pregnant.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Starchase

Congratu;ation shoney love seeing the actual word u go girl xxxx

Ready I have been thinking the same thing it has good and bad stories liked to it i'm gonna start trying again in April I think we are ntnp just now till i get my head together feeling alot better but just not 100% on baby train mode yet will be soon xxx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Repo- yay!! Congratulations!!! That's so exciting. This thread is so lucky! 

Rosa- that stinks af got you. I know she'll be here tomorrow for me. 

Ready- my temp nose-dived this morning too. Cramps feel like she's just around the corner. 

Mk- this was my first cycle using opks- after a 45 day cycle I started using maca, started using opks on cd 11.. And got a positive on cd 17. From what I remember. It wasn't a full positive but the darkest, closest line I had.. It was so exciting o'ing so early. Doesn't happen that often.


----------



## ready4baby

Congrats, repo! What a great day for you! :happydance: You must be thrilled after all this time! FX for the stickiest bean ever for you...


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks repo & star...I'm not sure on the clomid thing. I know I ovulate but maybe my eggs aren't as mature as they could be. I'm still paranoid about the jacuzzi tub & killing DH's sperm in January, so that may still be a factor here. And of course I know there is only a 20% chance each cycle anyway. BOO to mother nature.

Mrs, I'm so sorry about the temp drop. I'd like to say don't worry, it could be a fluke... Mine dropped this morning and like 5 hours later I started spotting. I hope that the same is not true for you though. It was so much fun to have 4 of us O around the same time, but when AF comes due...it's kinda hard for us all get her at once, isn't it? Bad witch, leave Mrs alone...


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hi ladies! I miss you all so much! I am on my moms computer at the moment and wanted to drop in and say hi! It might be a couple of weeks before I am back on. We are having trouble getting internet service where we live. (Out in the country). Nothing new to report, but hopefully I will have a scan pic when I get back. I miss you!


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls- thanks again for such awesome words and advice. You are all so so lovely I couldnt do it without you! I am ready for whatever will happen. I know I have 50% chance and will keep thinking the best still may happen for us. 

Sorry about the stupid witch coming for you Rosa- :( she sucks

MRs- hope your temp gets her act together. 

Brandys- funny you live inthe country. In FLA i dont envision and "country". 

Love- xoxoxoxoxo. You made me happy from what you said so thank you:) 

Repo- congrats, what did you do diff after 2 years? 

Ready- maybe its jsut your body saying it isnt ready after the MC last month. Thats a good think. So the next one will be better prepared for it. Clomid may help you because it makes for BETTER eggs even if you ovulate. Maybe your eggs arent making viable babies? 

xoxoxo to everyone else.!!


----------



## repogirl813

honestly ny i did absolutely nothing differently, we even talked about that last month trying to figure out what made it different but there was absolutely nothing at all different!!! Only thing i did this month as i said before was progesterone creme and vit b6 because it was suggested after the chemical pregnancy, not to soo much help with getting pregnant but to thicken the lining for the bean to stick!!!


----------



## mk80

Congrats Repo! Here's to a wonderful pregnancy! :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Repo- congrats!!! The first few weeks are the worst especially after a mc/chemical. Getting to 8 weeks was the hardest for me. Fingers are tightly crossed that this bean us super super sticky for you!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

hey girls ive been reading but not posting for a few days, between being sick and just feelinng down in the dumps the past couple days has really done a number on me

ny-- youve been in my thoughts and prayers, dont give up yet!!!:hugs:

ready and rosa-- im so sorry af got you :hugs:

repo-- CONGRATS happy and healthy 9 months to you :happydance:

Mrs-- its not over yet im still praying hard for you!!!!

Brandy-- i was just thinking and wondering about you, good to know that all is going well :flower:

Love-- always a pleasure to have you here lol :happydance:

star mk and if i forgot anyone im so sorry--- hello :flower:

as for me im not even sure what cd i am.... i just feel so depressed i dont really know what to do with myself.... the thing that bugs me most is i really cant pin point why... I have an amazing man that loves me.... im more secure (financially and emotionally) than ever before.... why do i feel like i just want to lay in bed and cry all day.... i wish that i could say its just the ttc issue but thats not it as of right now, with the way im feeling im thinking its better not to be pg and having to deal with hormones and depression.... it can seriously effect the baby and pregnancy and that is definitely something i dont want..... sorry to be whining to you all... i just thought i would explain why im probably not gonna be posting much... but i will still read and be praying for all of yall
:dust::dust::dust: for everyone


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thanks ladies. I feel super bloated, acne, yuck.. I know I look very "comfortable" at work tonight. Lol ahh.. 1:45 min to go!


----------



## EJW147

Repo- congratulations!!! Ny- still praying for you!! Rosa-so sorry af got you I Hope you start feeling better soon I'm with you about being so down. Tonight when we went to dinner it was baby this and baby that since my brother and his wife just found out she's pregnant. Well everyone is sitting there so happy I fought so hard not to cry. When we got home my mom asked me what was wrong and I told her its hard I should be pregnant right now too my mc was and still is hard, and she said you'll get over it. Me and my mom are so close I can't believe that's the nicest thing she could say?!?! :(


----------



## repogirl813

I'm very sorry ejw, if someone hasnt been in your shoes with a miscarriage they may not realize how hard it is to deal with! Some days your fine and others you're left asking yourself why did this have to happen to me!! I believe god has his way and for what reason he puts all us women in this misery is beyond me but i believe it will all work out in the end


----------



## repogirl813

As for me even after a bfp yesterday it scares me that i don't FEEL very pregnant!! I honsetly can't say i have many pregnancy symptoms, i think i had more symptoms 4 and dpo than i have yesterday or today, I hope this all works out fx fx fx fx stick stick stick stick!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ejw- :hugs: I know that's hard! I don't have the right words to say.. It definitely is better to stay quiet during a hard time likethat rather than voice it to the person. The same happened to my sil. Pregnant first week she met her Bf, she was trying to get pregnant.. Then decided she doesn't want to be with him any more so now she's stuck.. Unhappy. She's one of those people who did it to get attention. Having Emilio, she gets a lot of it now.. Every day.. She sends me pictures of him. It's nice. And we love out nephew very much But inside I want to scream sometimes. What makes it harder is to see her fb posts. Omg. 
Keep in mind that they've lived with her parents since day one of this relationship.. Both of them.. So my inlaws are raising this child basically. She told me the only thing she has to buy are diapers... And she doesnt pay rent.. Anyways her fb post was referring to anther friend of hers, "it sucks to sit here in the background and watch people intentionally ruin their lives... Having a baby is hard... Especially if you have rent and other bills." i couldn't respond of course I just showed it to dh.. Like seriously!! 

Repo- STICK STICKY BEAN!!!! I'm super positive it will!!

Afm- temP up a couple degrees today. Af will be here tomorrow. I'm positive now that I have a 13 day luteal phase.. Of course when af starts.. Then I'll be able to see exactly what day O was..


----------



## ready4baby

You're still above coverline, Mrs...you never know!!

My temp dropped again today; I'm like a refrigerator. Have to call the doc & set up my bloodwork for tomorrow I guess. :shrug:

Repo, we're all thinking good thoughts for you & a sticky bean...


----------



## Deethehippy

Aww, most of you have a currently feeling status that is not good. 
Positive thoughts everyone :flower: Good stuff must be to come for all of us :0)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh no ready! Your temps looked so good this cycle!! I wish there was a oh button we could press! That reminds me of the show "Family Matters." u can't remember the daughters name but she had a dream that her and screech were married and every time they kissed her belly grew and was pg.. Lol one of those things you see that will always stick with you, I suppose. 

I'm here for you! All of you! With af right around the corner that means we can have a drink or three with dinner tomorrow :) ooh I actually hope so! Tomorrow is dh's gpas bday so we're taking him out to dinner, he's british, and almost deaf.. So his accent and speech is a little difficult to understand. Long islands! :) 

We're going to wttc if af shows tomorrow. So we'll start ttc again in April. It'll take some of the stress away and make it more fun again. Plus, maybe I'll get some productive tasks done.


----------



## Kylarsmom

hey girls, been really busy this weekend and now i think im getting sick AGAIN. I feel like i may something upper respiratory, yuck! hope its not bronchitis! 
Congrats Repo!! That's so exciting!
EJW, that sucks that your mom acted that way! Sometimes mom mean well but dont think before they speak! lol! my mom did that to me when i told her i was pregnant, instead of acting excited she said, umm was this planned?! I was like, thanks a lot mom! She's my best friend too so it was really hurtful!


----------



## repogirl813

went today for bloodwork but didn't get to go til 130 so probably not gonna get those results until tomorrow :( praying everything looks ok!!!! Ty to all you ladies here the wonderful BFP will come!!!! Babydust to all


----------



## loveinbinary

EJW- I'm so sorry you mom wasn't more comforting. It's hard for most people to know what to say in that situation when they haven't been there. People just don't understand how difficult and painful ttc really is. I can honestly say I didn't have a clue when I joined this site. Most people believe when you want to have a baby it just sort of happens as soon as or very soon after you stop using protection, but that is rarely the case. I'm sure she didn't mean to come off that way. I think mrs has a point, times like those it's better to just keep quiet because people simply don't understand. That is when you come here and vent to us so that we can give you some real words of encouragement and comfort. 

repo- I didn't feel very pregnant in the beginning. It seems like the first few days after getting that bfp you are in such shock and disbelief that it's hard to notice any symptoms lol. I'm sure once that morning sickness hits you'll be wishing for those days of next to no symptoms lol. 

mrs- I know how you feel. Over the past couple days I reconnected with a friend of mine from my early teens. We haven't spoken in years and she has a young daughter, 3 or 4 I want to say. Well she's not in a very good place right now and has been sleeping around quite a bit and now thinks she's pregnant. She doesn't want the baby but was saying that she would keep it as punishment to herself for being so stupid. It made me so upset but I was trying to be there for her as a friend. I kept wondering why people who don't want babies have the easiest time getting pregnant while all the wonderful ladies I know here are having a hard time month after month.


----------



## Starchase

hopeful4bfp said:


> hey girls ive been reading but not posting for a few days, between being sick and just feelinng down in the dumps the past couple days has really done a number on me
> 
> ny-- youve been in my thoughts and prayers, dont give up yet!!!:hugs:
> 
> ready and rosa-- im so sorry af got you :hugs:
> 
> repo-- CONGRATS happy and healthy 9 months to you :happydance:
> 
> Mrs-- its not over yet im still praying hard for you!!!!
> 
> Brandy-- i was just thinking and wondering about you, good to know that all is going well :flower:
> 
> Love-- always a pleasure to have you here lol :happydance:
> 
> star mk and if i forgot anyone im so sorry--- hello :flower:
> 
> as for me im not even sure what cd i am.... i just feel so depressed i dont really know what to do with myself.... the thing that bugs me most is i really cant pin point why... I have an amazing man that loves me.... im more secure (financially and emotionally) than ever before.... why do i feel like i just want to lay in bed and cry all day.... i wish that i could say its just the ttc issue but thats not it as of right now, with the way im feeling im thinking its better not to be pg and having to deal with hormones and depression.... it can seriously effect the baby and pregnancy and that is definitely something i dont want..... sorry to be whining to you all... i just thought i would explain why im probably not gonna be posting much... but i will still read and be praying for all of yall
> :dust::dust::dust: for everyone

Hopeful :hugs::hugs::hugs: I went to see the dr because I was also feeling tired, lethargic and just down..., thought it was the ttc but she told me it is actually my hormones and I am so used to being on birth control such as coil which stops my hormones kicking in, she said its normal and if I wan't trying she could fix it instantly with birth control made me feel a bit better cos I wasn't imagining it she said that she sees it all the time

Your not alone and I'm sending huge :hugs: and :kiss:

Big :hugs::happydance::happydance: and wishful :cloud9: to everyone xxxx


----------



## rosababy

Hi my lovlies. :hugs: I haven't caught up with today's posts...I've been lurking the past few days. :blush: I just wanted to pop in and say that I'm thinking of you, and will catch up and reply a little later. My weekend with my new nephew was bittersweet. I'm happy to be home with my dh, CD 2, ready to start a new cycle. :hugs: Missed you ladies.


----------



## nypage1981

:hugs:Hello ladies just sending:hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Love ya, Ny! Good luck tomorrow at your scan! What time will you be online letting us know that everything is fine?! Are you bringing a camera to take a pic of your beautiful bean?? :happydance: Praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## joanna_1221

Good evening ladies, I didn't have a chance to post anything earlier but I finally read all the posts and just want to say hi. My temp went down again :(
NY, I'm thinking about you and hope everything is ok. 
Repo, congrats girl!!!! 

Baby Dust to all :)


----------



## robo123

Hi Ladies can i join you? I am going in to cycle 11 now and am just about to start taking Maca. 
hoping this will help me get my BFP! xxxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies,

I will be rejoining you soon. In 3 weeks I will be getting an HSG to check out my tube and hoping and praying it's open enough to try to conceive again! My doctor is already throwing the option of IVF at me and it's making me nervous but one step at a time.. HSG then BFP.. That's my plan! :)

Hope you all are well! Miss you all! :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Hi, Kiki! Sounds like an awesome plan! I'd love to get that bfp along with you...

:hi: and welcome, robo!


----------



## robo123

Thank you, It has just taken me 3 hours to catch up lol. xx you all seem like a fab bunch and very friendly. 
I am 24 Have been trying for whats seems to be forever, I am going on to cycle 11. I have been with my fiance for 4 years , we are very happy and are so ready to be parents. 
I am going to start Maca, should i start well AF is here or wait until she goes? My OH is going to take it too. xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls- they had actually rescheduled my scan for thursday so bleh!! The brown dischargy stuff stopped for sunday and monday so i was really hopeful but have more today now so very unhopeful again. I know for sure now that its an early MC since it returned. I am dreading this scan so much, I should be around 7 weeks and probably the baby stopped progressing around 6+4 like my last pregnancy did since I started the spotting:( I dont understand what the problem is....so sad.


----------



## robo123

Hi NY I have read through the thread today and just want to say good luck and i have my fx'd for you. REally hope this bean sticks. xx


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, I'm so sorry hun... Brown spotting is better than red, and even red can be okay. When I was having my spotting, my doctor mentioned (and of course I googled like crazy) a bleed that occurs where the placenta attaches. I can't remember the name of it just now (sorry), but it can cause this type of persistent spotting, and the risk to the baby is very low. You don't know what is going on inside or what will happen next, so please try to be hopeful. 

Can I make a suggestion? I know you decided not to call the doc last week, and I don't know if you have since then... but, with your spotting, it is very likely that they would move up your scan time. My doc did this when I started spotting. I think it would be better for you to reduce the time you spend anticipating the scan. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you girls-

Ready- I actually cant really move my scan up though today was the perfect day and they are full. Now OH didnt take today off because my scan is thursday and I really need him to be there with me for it and tommorrow I work and its not like im going to be able to do anything differently either way, ya know? Thats kind of my attitude towards it. Im not convinced I'll be any more relaxed seeing a baby with heartbeat because so many lose them after that anyways so unless the spotting miraculously stopped, im not going to be too convinced of anything good. This sucks so bad:( Seemed like I was making it so much further along than the first time i started spotting like right away at 5 weeks. ...


----------



## ready4baby

Ok, I understand...well it's a short wait until Thursday... I feel so bad that you're going through this; it's just an awful and stressful time. I remember every detail. I so hope that it turns out perfectly well for you! They may be able to identify the source of the bleeding on the scan, and that answer may actually be incredibly reassuring to you...


----------



## rosababy

Finally caught up! Welcome, Robo! :hi: My dh and I take Maca, too. This will be our 2nd cycle. I started it on CD 1, and took it all the way through my cycle. Start with a low dosage. Everyone reacts differently to it, but my tummy was not happy with me until I got used to it. 

Joanna, nice to see you back!

Repo, congrats on the bfp!! 

Kiki, I am so happy when I see your name pop up on the screen. :hugs: Your chart is looking good! Do you think you o'ed on Monday? Are you bd'ing? How long have you been ttc? Why do you think your doc is already mentioning IVF? Is that something you'd consider?

Ny, I'm so sorry that your scan was postponed. :hugs: I know you're feeling scared, and that you've been through this before, but spotting is okay. Have faith, and stay strong. :flower: 

Ready, we're back on the same cycle! FX that this is our cycle!

I go to a new ob-gyn tomorrow, with all my charts and questions, and hopefully I'll leave with some kind of pill in my hand. :rofl: Seriously...I hope he can do something for me. Progesterone, clomid, whatever. Let's do it.


----------



## ready4baby

Hey Rosa, yes we are definitely cycle buddies again! Rather be bump buddies, but hopefully soon, right? Be warned though, my body likes to O just about whenever it feels like it! Today is blood test day for me; I'm going to get it drawn in a little bit. I'm not sure what hormones they are checking, but I'll find out. It should give some indication of whether I have pcos. I have my money on my levels being fine...but we'll see. 

You seem to be in good spirits; that's nice to hear! FX for a boatload of answers and pills tomorrow :)


----------



## robo123

Hi rosababy, I have 900mg capsules How many would you recommend a day ATM i am taking 1 a day and so is OH. xx


----------



## rosababy

robo123 said:


> Hi rosababy, I have 900mg capsules How many would you recommend a day ATM i am taking 1 a day and so is OH. xx

I would say just take one for a while, and maybe in a week or two, add another? I'm not the Maca expert, but I've read that 1500-3000 mg is recommended for fertility. :shrug: I'm taking 1600 mg now, but it's hard to up the dosage, because I have pills that are 800 mg.


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Hey Rosa, yes we are definitely cycle buddies again! Rather be bump buddies, but hopefully soon, right? Be warned though, my body likes to O just about whenever it feels like it! Today is blood test day for me; I'm going to get it drawn in a little bit. I'm not sure what hormones they are checking, but I'll find out. It should give some indication of whether I have pcos. I have my money on my levels being fine...but we'll see.
> 
> You seem to be in good spirits; that's nice to hear! FX for a boatload of answers and pills tomorrow :)

I'm certainly trying to be in good spirits. :thumbup: It's helping that I'm home again, with my dh, and back in my regular routine. We had some ice/snow last night, and a 2 hour delay of work, so I even got to sleep in a little. :blush: 

I hope your blood tests go well! Have you thought of Clomid? Maybe if it's immature eggs, that will fix it. It also fixes progesterone...I'm really hoping the doc suggests that tomorrow. For a long time, I was very much I want to do this without meds helping, but now I'm like dude, just give me a baby!!! :rofl:


----------



## robo123

Thank you so much, I will just take one for a few weeks then. 
How long have you been TTC? xxx


----------



## ready4baby

Well I'm glad you're feeling better! We'll see what my hormones have to say, but clomid is a possibility. I haven't decided whether to do it, although DH says he's ok with twins. Speaking of, shouldn't the guy get checked before we start taking hormones and crap? I dunno, most of the focus is on us ladies... ;)


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- I think you ought to call the doctor's and let them know that you have been spotting and are concerned. I doubt they would have moved your scan date had they known that and perhaps there will be a cancellation or they can make time to squeeze you in. There is no harm in trying. I think you have already determined you are going to lose this baby no matter what and even seeing the heartbeat isn't going to change that. Every pregnancy is different. Mine started out the exact same way as my loss. I was terrified, but I had hope that things would turn out differently. I hate seeing you so negative but I am running out of things to say. I spotted on and off brown/pink for over a week before it finally stopped. I'm sorry you can't believe there is any chance for your little one. I am not giving up hope even though you have. All my good thoughts and wishes are with your little bean.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks love- Guess i've just had that instinct gut feeling that this would happen from the day I got the BFP. Hard to ignore such a strong feeling of something being wrong.....Hope you are all right, and it is possible it will be fine. I will surely let everyone know on thursday or friday. Thanks for crossing fingers everyone!


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- I would love for you to get a bfp along with me as well! I'm still hopeful for all those playdates our beans can have! 

Robo- Welcome! You will find a whole lot of support in here!! I started maca in December and got my bfp on Jan 2nd. Unfortunately it was ectopic. The maca had nothing to do with that. If anything it helped me conceive in the first place because my hormones just needed a little bit of balancing. Good Luck! 

Ny- It's very possible that your gut instinct about having an early m/c is really just fear. Which is totally understandable. This pregnancy could be so smooth but you will always have something to worry about because of your history. I know I will be scared when I conceive again. But you have to try not to let it consume you. Try your hardest to be positive. It's a very short wait til your scan so hang in there! 

Rosa- Thank you hun. :hugs: It feels good to be able to talk in here a little bit again. Now that I have a plan in action and I can almost move on, I am feeling better. We had been ttc only 3 months when i got my bfp.. Now we are going on 5 months but we haven't been able to try since the ectopic. My doctor is talking IVF because I only have one tube to begin with due to surgery 3 years ago with Endo and cysts, they had to remove my right tube. Now I have the one tube that had an ectopic in it so it may not be capable of doing what it needs to do. But I'm getting an HSG in 3 weeks so I will have an answer on what to do then. Hopefully the tube is open enough to ttc again naturally. 
Good luck at your appt tomorrow! Do you have a list of questions written down so you don't forget anything? I have a good feeling they will be able to tell you something and give you something! Fx'd!

It's so frustrating how good my chart looks because I can't do anything about it! :( I was advised not to try this month until i get the HSG in 3 weeks. Sucks because I had more fertile CM then I ever have in my life the last couple of days! I mean it was really there in abundance. My temp dropped way down yesterday morning.. ovulation dip? I have never had one of those either! I had a little bit of cramping last night(Which i never get around O!) and said to myself that I'm ovulating.. Sure enough my temp shot up this morning. It shot up quick too! Usually i'm a slow riser with my temp after O. So far everything is going perfectly and I have to sit back and watch it happen. AHHH!! :brat:

Sorry for the rambling!

Hello to everyone else! :flower:


----------



## MadiMommy12

I have a few questions.

I had the Mirena in for 3 years and I never had a period. Just got it out January 28th, 2011. I spotted a few days later for a day but that was it. My fiancee and I are TTC #2.

Just wondering if anyone knew when I can take a pregnancy test since I don't know when I'm suppose to have my period because I haven't had one in 3 years! LOL.

Let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, all you need is one tube! My sil (the one I just visited) had only one tube as well, and was worried that the 2nd one was blocked, and I just visited her baby boy this weekend! It took them 14 months, but it was done naturally. Your chart looks great, and even though it's frustrating not to be able to try, you have to look at the positive. It looks great because everything is working properly! That's an incredible sign!! Abundant cm is also great! Give it a few cycles to keep getting better and stronger, and you'll be all set to go when the doc gives you the :thumbup: Some women never get a clear o pattern! :hugs: Hang in there.


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Thanks love- Guess i've just had that instinct gut feeling that this would happen from the day I got the BFP. Hard to ignore such a strong feeling of something being wrong.....Hope you are all right, and it is possible it will be fine. I will surely let everyone know on thursday or friday. Thanks for crossing fingers everyone!

Ny, I agree with Kiki. Your gut feeling could be fear caused by last time. It is so hard to ignore that feeling, I know. Can you call and say that you are worried because you are spotting and if they have a cancellation, can they squeeze you in? Worth a shot. Praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Well I'm glad you're feeling better! We'll see what my hormones have to say, but clomid is a possibility. I haven't decided whether to do it, although DH says he's ok with twins. Speaking of, shouldn't the guy get checked before we start taking hormones and crap? I dunno, most of the focus is on us ladies... ;)

Thanks! I think my doc will take a look at my charts and see that I'm not producing mature eggs and suggest clomid. I could be totally off, though. I just don't want him to say everything looks fine, go home and keep trying. :nope: I have a feeling he might do that...that would SUCK. I always thought Clomid wasn't for me, I wouldn't do that...blah blah blah...and yes, I have heard that multiples come with Clomid more often. Yikes!! We're okay with that. My dh is like how hard can it be?! :rofl: We'll see about that.

Oh, and we TRIED to get his :spermy: checked...remember?! :nope: Oh well, maybe this new doc will have another recommendation for a :spermy: doc who doesn't suck.


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> Thanks! I think my doc will take a look at my charts and see that I'm not producing mature eggs and suggest clomid. I could be totally off, though. I just don't want him to say everything looks fine, go home and keep trying. :nope: I have a feeling he might do that...that would SUCK. I always thought Clomid wasn't for me, I wouldn't do that...blah blah blah...and yes, I have heard that multiples come with Clomid more often. Yikes!! We're okay with that. My dh is like how hard can it be?! :rofl: We'll see about that.
> 
> Oh, and we TRIED to get his :spermy: checked...remember?! :nope: Oh well, maybe this new doc will have another recommendation for a :spermy: doc who doesn't suck.

I do remember that you tried for the SA & how annoying that was! My doc hasn't mentioned it at all even though she's recommended clomid twice to me. I dunno; I had my blood draw so hopefully I'll get a call sometime tomorrow. I read that this hormone check will tell them how my ovarian reserves look, so I'm more nervous than I was. Damn google!

How hard can multiples be? HA!! :rofl:

Kiki, I'm sorry you're watching a beautiful chart play out, but it's a great sign that your cycle is so good! You'll be just as fertile next month after the HSG. On to playdates for the kiddies!


----------



## robo123

Hi Kiki , Sorry for your loss. xx Thank you for your reply, I am hoping to get my BFP soon. I have started taking the maca today and OH has too. 
You will be back to TTC soon, good luck im sure you will get your BFP soon again. xxx


----------



## repogirl813

hey rosa, just a suggestion but after a year off trying my ob gave a script for my husband to have his sperm checked and had the results faxed to his office and he went over them with us. May be worth asking


----------



## nypage1981

Kiki- your chart will be just as beautiful next time! Are you still doing maca? 

I had called the doc and mentioned my spotting and they said to just wait and see what thursday says and go from there. If it gets heavy or painful go to ER. Nice. Duh. He said to make an appointment based on what thursday says. I didnt have a good doctor for my MC last year, and feel like this new one wont be that great either. Its so frustrating to find someone who seems to give a care! 

Ready- what was the test called? Why are they looking at ovarian reserves when you've had bfp's pretty easily...does that maybe tell the condition of the eggs? 

Rosa-at this point i'd love twins so I can have 2 babies and be done with this TTC mess! I dont want to play anymore, i want to take my ball and go home.


----------



## ready4baby

Hehe, Ny, that made me smile :) I want to take my ball and go home too! Hopefully you are right on track to do that...

My tests were LH & FSH. FSH tells you about ovarian reserves, and some ratio of them gives an indication of whether you have pcos. I dunno, that's just according to the google gods. I'm hoping for the best...but at the same time, if the numbers are fine, then what next?


----------



## nypage1981

Well, it will be super nice to have answers either way...guess if the numbers are fine then maybe you try Maca or something? I cant remember, but you arent on that are you? Or maybe even soy...that makes the quality of ovulation just that much better. TO me though, it doesnt seem as though you've got an issue with getting preg, just keeping them...maybe do baby aspirin and progesterone next pregnancy? Ive heard that combo helps a bit.......


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- Thank you for the encouraging words about your sil! I love hearing stories that are very similar to mine and have success! I will get the :thumbup: in 3 weeks after my HSG! I'm hoping these next 3 weeks fly by!!

Ready- Thanks hun. It definitely is great to know my body is doing what it is supposed to and it's even going above and beyond right now for me. Hoping it's this tuned in next month! I am getting every sign in the book!
I'm very anxious to hear about your results tomorrow! I would guess everything is okay with your how many eggs you have. Just gotta get them more ready to be nice and strong! Soy is a good idea and maybe ask your doc about the baby aspirin like NY said. That may be a good idea too. Multiples are a breeze! :rofl: Bill is ready for them! haha. 

Robo- Thank you! I really do believe Maca works for a lot of women who need some balancing. I know it was my issue because I was on the depo shot for 3 years so my hormones were all out of whack. My DH takes Maca as well. It's good for them too! Fx'd for your BFP very soon! 

NY- Thank you! I sure hope so. :) Yes I am taking Maca. I had to stop during the whole ectopic process but I have been back on it since 2 weeks ago so it will be all built up in my system for next month! 
It's so hard to find a good doctor! Hopefully your new one will be better than your last one though!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies- welcome robo! 

Ny- I hope the spotting stops.. Igot excited when u said it stopped but next sentence was that it started again. My fingers are crossed super tight for you! 

Rosa, ready- I think we'll all be cycle buddies. My temp is way below coverline now and af is supposed to be here today. Will be here for sure by tomorrow


----------



## loveinbinary

I am laying in bed snuggled up to oh as we watch a show or two before bed and I rolled over and my arm was wet. I assumed it was sweat as he is like a radiator, but I was very wrong. My nipples are leaking clear fluid!! I'm so not ready for this lol. It completely skipped my mind that this would happen. I laughed so hard I nearly cried. This is not what I signed up for. Another one of those things you don't think about when trying to get pregnant.


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Well, it will be super nice to have answers either way...guess if the numbers are fine then maybe you try Maca or something? I cant remember, but you arent on that are you? Or maybe even soy...that makes the quality of ovulation just that much better. TO me though, it doesnt seem as though you've got an issue with getting preg, just keeping them...maybe do baby aspirin and progesterone next pregnancy? Ive heard that combo helps a bit.......

Thanks Ny...I don't know what to do because I was on baby aspirin for the cycle of my last mc, and then I worried if it had contributed to bleeding. Also I had progesterone checked around 4 1/2 weeks and it was very good, 17 or something. So why did I lose two? Maybe it was the egg quality. I have not tried maca or soy. We'll see what my blood test says; youre right--it will be good to know the numbers! How are you feeling today?


----------



## ready4baby

Love, :rofl: That's GREAT! I would have laughed my ass off, and never heard the end of it from DH... Welcome to the world of mommyhood; your body is not yours anymore!

Mrs, on a different note, I'm so sorry your temp dipped :( It's just demoralizing, isn't it? If AF does show, you'll be ntnp, right? So you can still follow your cycle with us & we can all hope to be bump buddies...

Thanks, kiki! Multiples are a breeze, ha. Well you would know... I'll let you guys know if my doc calls!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey ladies! How is everyone today? Love, thats hilarious! I haven't had any boob leakage yet! With Kylar, I had some but it was toward the end! Fun stuff huh?! Are you planning on b/f?
Ny, Sure am thinking and praying for you lately , I hope baby bean is ok in there! Can't wait for your scan on Thurs... sometimes not knowing is worse than knowing even bad news. I can't stand not knowing what is going on with me, or my baby! So frustrating! And it give you so much time to let your imagination run wild, which can be dangerous!
Hope everyone else is doing good, I read some of the posts but not all! 

So I've been feeling the baby move sooo much lately!! I mean it almost makes me cry he will just wiggle and squirm and it is soooooo amazing!! Funny story though, last night I was laying in bed just enjoying the wiggling , when DH decided it would be funny to stick ice down my pants... well i JOLTED b/c I mean, who wouldn't when they have ice in their crotch, right?! Well, I jolted so hard that I started getting horrible horrible cramps! Ouch! It hurt soooo bad! And now I haven't felt baby move =( Hopefully he is alright and daddy just scared him a bit!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Yeah... I didn't think it was so great lol. I knew this was going to happen eventually, I was just expected to have another couple months with the girls lol before they became leaking milk dispensers.


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- I'm definitely planning on breast feeding as long as possible. How about you? 
I wish I felt little button wiggling around all the time. I feel it sometimes, mostly when I'm laying down. I think it's because I was a bit overweight before getting pregnant.


----------



## rosababy

All right! Back from my doctor's appointment! He looked at my charts, said I'm ovulating, which is excellent. Agreed that my progesterone level was a bit low, but it's not zero, which means I'm ovulating. He also said this hormone changes from month to month, so we may have just caught it on a bad month. :shrug: He put me on Clomid!! Starting it today for 5 days, and I am to :sex: on CD12, 14, 16, and 18. I asked about cervical mucus and he said it was overrated in his opinion, and not to supplement with robitussin or anything. Plus he said I shouldn't notice a huge difference in just one or two cycles of Clomid. 

He said charting is fine, but I might as well stop because he's seen too many women get obsessed. :blush: I was like guilty as charged!! We laughed. I'm ticked because my dh JUST got me a cool new thermometer and I JUST paid for 3 months of FF. :hissy: Oh well. My dh was like if the doc says stop, then do it. What will knowing your temp change? I'm like I'll think about it. :blush: It's hard to stop...says the addict. :rofl: 

He gave my dh 2 fertility specialist labs to go get his :spermy: checked. He said a healthy 31 year old man SHOULD be fine, and the vast majority of them are just fine, but might as well check it off the list. No appointment needed, so hopefully we'll get that done this week. 

He said he knows that this is frustrating, but I'm 31, healthy, no major problems that we can see, and it'll happen. It'll just take a little longer, but it'll happen. Wow. I feel so much better. 

I asked about Maca...he said he had never heard of it. He said why don't we give Clomid a chance to do its magic by itself. Which is fine with me...I've been having major nausea and upset stomachs for about a week, ever since I switched to the new brand of Maca. It's not sitting well with me lately. I do think it helped my hormones this past cycle, though. My chart was way better, more like it SHOULD look, and I give the credit to Maca. My cm was also great...I really hope Clomid doesn't kill the cm. :shrug: Oh well. Here we go!

Thanks for listening to my totally selfish post...how is everyone doing?

Love, what a funny story! I guess everything really does change when we're preggo, huh?! :haha:


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, that's great news! Go Clomid girl! And a SA to boot! Sounds like a good doc; he's really trying to help. Very happy for you :) I hope your bfp is just around the corner!

Interesting that he downplayed a bunch of things that we obsess about it...I think it's just a control thing. We want to _feel _like we're doing something to help ourselves :wacko:


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- so glad to hear the doctor gave you good news. I kind of agree with him abou the charting, it's so easy to become obsessed over it and only add more stress to your life. Congrats on the clomid!!! Hopefully that will do the trick and you'll be getting your bfp very very soon!! Watch you get your bfp this cycle now that you have this whole plan set into action lol.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks Love and Ready!! I'm only on CD 4, so I'm starting Clomid today. Yippee!! :happydance: I also found it interesting that he told me not to chart or do opks. I guess since I'd been doing them for "11 months" :blush: that it was stressing me out. I proved that I was ovulating from my charts, which is why I charted in the first place (to show the doc). He has a point, I do obsess and the stress probably is not helping. :shrug: I'll try anything. It'll be hard to rip away the thermometer and not POAS everyday...

My only thing is what if I o late and don't know it...


----------



## Kylarsmom

loveinbinary said:


> Kylar- I'm definitely planning on breast feeding as long as possible. How about you?
> I wish I felt little button wiggling around all the time. I feel it sometimes, mostly when I'm laying down. I think it's because I was a bit overweight before getting pregnant.

Yes I b/f Kylar for 9 months, and I'd like to do a year this time. I would of done a year with him, but he got SO active and basically just started refusing the boob and i dried up =( was pretty sad. Im actually REALLY looking forward to doing it again! It is soooo worth it to feel like you are giving your baby the best thing out there! And the hormones it releases are so calming and comforting and i just miss the feeling so bad!! Cant wait! YAY for boobie babies!!


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, you'll know from your CM if O is close, and you might feel flushed afterwards. Although, if you know your body's cues anyway, how is that different than temping? Will you feel less stress by not knowing each temp?


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Rosa, you'll know from your CM if O is close, and you might feel flushed afterwards. Although, if you know your body's cues anyway, how is that different than temping? Will you feel less stress by not knowing each temp?

That's true...assuming Clomid doesn't dry me up. :shrug: I'll add cd 20 to the :sex: list, just in case I o late, just to cover our bases. You're absolutely right about knowing my body's clues, and by temping in the past, I know what to look for. I'm not sure if I'll feel less stress. It might help not knowing which day of :sex: is "it", but I'm not sure. I guess I'll find out! It might help, though, because like everyone else, I worry about each little dip and spike. OH my gosh it didn't go up when it was supposed to, or blah blah blah. I'm going to give it a try. No charting. I'm scared! :haha:

Has anyone else tried Clomid?


----------



## loveinbinary

It's all so new to me. I don't really know how long I should ideally do it for and when a good age to stop is. I'm just afraid of what it's going to do to my poor boobies. Worth it no matter what though.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, I think andrea started it this month, didn't she? Just wondering...what other follow-ups will your doc do? Is there an ultrasound during O, or blood work after or anything? I'm not sure what is standard, and just curious in case I do it...


----------



## Kylarsmom

loveinbinary said:


> It's all so new to me. I don't really know how long I should ideally do it for and when a good age to stop is. I'm just afraid of what it's going to do to my poor boobies. Worth it no matter what though.

lol, it didnt really affect my boobies after i quit , its all pretty hard in the beginning, but its so worth it once things get to normal. i started reading and researching and preparing long before kylar came, so that i'd have an idea what i was doing when the time came. if you want and advice, let me know! I started with a small goal, i said, no matter what, im going to b/f for 3 months, then at 3 months i said 6 months, and so on... it really does get easier so i dont know why people quit at 3 months b/c you've just gotten over the hard part! They say the longer you can do it, the better. 3 days is better than 1 day, 3 months is better than 1 month... so all in all, just the longer you can do it the better although im not about to be b/f a 2 year old... no thanks!


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Rosa, I think andrea started it this month, didn't she? Just wondering...what other follow-ups will your doc do? Is there an ultrasound during O, or blood work after or anything? I'm not sure what is standard, and just curious in case I do it...

Yes, I'm going in for blood work on cd21. I think he's just checking my progesterone, though. He said everything else looked fine. No ultrasound yet. :shrug:

My dh couldn't get an appointment until my fertile period, so we're waiting until the beginning of the next cycle. Whatever. I was hoping to get some answers in the next few days, but it is what it is. Maybe we won't need it!


----------



## ready4baby

I hope you won't even need it, Rosa! I wonder if I'll do the progeterone thing too; I bet that's the next step after this cd3 testing. I'd really like an ultrasound mid cycle to check my lining. I think my lining is thin and that worries me. TMI, but what kind of flow do you guys get? I usually have less than a day (even just half a day) heavy and then kinda light for 2-3 days. Not much cramping at all. :shrug: That's why I started the baby aspirin in the first place.


----------



## Kylarsmom

great news from the dr rosa! so happy for yoU!


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- I'll take all the advice I can get. I want to make it at least 3 weeks, much longer if my body can handle it. I'm guessing a year is average then? Two years seems a bit much. I can't imagine holding a fussy todler to my chest, especially once they have teeth lol eek.


----------



## rosababy

Ready, my first cycle day is usually heavy, but I have nothing to compare it to...? :shrug: The next 2 days are medium and then light, respectively. I usually only bleed for 3 days and the last day is very light. Today was cd 4, so I was glad I was done, because I had my doc's appt!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks! I'm cd4 too, and still have very light bleeding. So I guess we're not too different there. I know some girls have it really heavy and I've never been like that. Who know what's right! Blagh--I'm emotional AGAIN today :brat: My hormones are in overdrive this cycle.


----------



## robo123

well I am not going to temp or chart or even use OPK this month just a whole lot of :sex:
Hopefully i will get My BFP. the only thing that worries me is I am starting a new job, 
I have so much to catch up on here lol xxx


----------



## robo123

Rosa sounds like the doctors was successful for you. xxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- Oh no! Haha sorry your story made me laugh but I'm sure I wouldn't be too happy about it happening so soon already either! Oh the things that we do for babies! :)

Kylar- Awww that is so exciting to feel him moving in there! That must be incredible! I'm sure he's okay from the ice incident. Maybe he just got moved around a little bit so you can't feel him as much. 

Rosa- What a fantastic appointment!! Oh I am so happy for you! I think you are going to get that BFP this cycle! SO many women have had great success with Clomid and a lot of them on the first try! I have a friend who got pregnant with twins on the very first try with Clomid! I don't know if I would be able to stop charting and poas! haha. But it is good for not stressing about everything. Did you ask about using preseed just in case of lack of CM? Ahhh I can't wait to see what happens for you!!

Ready- I usually only bleed for about 3 days with the 3rd day being very light. It goes heavy, med, light and i'm done. I'm anxious for your results from your tests! 

Robo- It's a good idea to try not to chart or use OPK's. It's so much less stressful. A lot of women swear by just relaxing helps them get their bfps! 

Hello everyone else! :hi:

I'm just sitting here waiting for March 14th. :)


----------



## Deethehippy

loveinbinary said:


> Kylar- I'll take all the advice I can get. I want to make it at least 3 weeks, much longer if my body can handle it. I'm guessing a year is average then? Two years seems a bit much. I can't imagine holding a fussy todler to my chest, especially once they have teeth lol eek.

Once you get started with it i think you naturally know when stopping fits best with you and baby :0) I fed my son for nearlly 7 mths and my daughter 9 months and they both naturally seemed to want less at the end. 
I weaned them both at 4 mths and gave them a spouted beaker and i think once they realised that it was quicker to use that, the breast was not so appealing! They never had a bottle or dummy ever at all. I'm sure you will be fine :flower:


----------



## Kylarsmom

I agree, Kylar pretty much let ME know when he was done!! I'd liked to of gone longer, but he was done so not much I could do about it!! ;)


----------



## Kiki0522

Ny- Good luck at your scan today!! 

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is well! :hi:


----------



## rosababy

Ny, we'll be thinking of you today! Make sure to let us know how your scan went! :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning girls...how is everyone? Ny, we'll be on the edge of our seats -- we're ready to hear your good news!

Nothing at all to report here. The first part of the cycle is BOR-ing.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks girls- i will let you know...I feel like i'm getting ready to walk the plank or something....
Im so glad you got clomid rosa- thats awesome. Just what you wanted! 
Kylar- you feel the baby toeday? 
Have a good day ladies!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- all my good thoughts are with you today. What time is your scan? Even after you see the heartbeat it feels like walking the plank with every scan, at least for me it does. You have to update us as soon as humanly possible!! We will be chewing our nails down till we hear from you. 

As for me, I think I've hurt my wrist. Now sure what I did but it's sore to bend and started mainly last night. Doesn't help that I'm stuck lifting boxes and stocking shelves here at work. On a good note though, oh and I are getting married on Monday!!! Nothing fancy just him and I down at the courthouse. We will have a wedding one day when we have saved some money aside for it. They are so expensive these days you pretty much have to put yourself in debt to have one lol. Plus I'd rather spend that money on this little button of mine. I'm going to call after work and try to get my private gender scan for this Saturday. How amazing it would be for oh and I to see our little man Just a couple days before we get married. 
Gender plus package- 70$
15 min ultrasound session
Cd with all images
DVD of entire session
5 black and white scan photos
Glimps of baby in 3/4D


----------



## ready4baby

Love, you're getting married on monday?? WHAT??!! Were you planning on this and I just don't remember it? Who's going to be there? And, congratulations :)


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats Love! On the gender scan and the marriage! Super exciting weekend you will have. 

OH and I may have to do some running around after my scan today. It isnt until 320 Minnesota time. Seems like forever away. I will try to let you all know asap! FX'd!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats Love- And thats exciting about the scan! I'm getting a 3d 4d one at 30 weeks Already got it booked! But I get a ton of scans with my dr too! I'm all about seeing this baby every opportunity i can! 

Thanks ny, yes been feeling baby again, thank God! Good luck on your scan today, can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## loveinbinary

Oh and I are scheduling another vanity scan through our doctor between 24-30 weeks, haven't decided when exactly yet. I'm trying not to plan things for the baby too far in advance just in case (knock on wood) anything goes wrong. As you said with breast feeding, I'm setting little goals for myself. After a mc, even though it was early on, I'm being a bit cautious. I can't wait to find out for 110% the gender. I'm secretly holing for a girl, not that I would be disappoited with a boy, because I have the perfect girl name in mind. Still have no idea what we'd name a boy, but I'll be thrilled either way. 
Kylar, have you picked out a boy name yet for your little one?


----------



## rosababy

Love, omg!! That's so exciting!! Congrats on the cool scan and on the marriage!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ya, I know what you mean, I usually wouldnt of booked this scan but they were offering 100 dollars off the 200 dollar package only if you booked it this one certain day, and so i went ahead and got it all scheduled early, and they said 30 weeks is good time to see the baby in 3d bc its fat and cute by then, and i happen to be 30 weeks on my bday!! so i booked the scan for my birthday!!

Yes I think his name is Wyatt =)


----------



## loveinbinary

Wow, a scan on your birthday and at that price no less. Who could ask for a better gift. I would have booked mine that far in advance for a deal like that. Wyatt is a lovely name!! I swear I've been through hundreds of names but nothing sticks out for me. At least there is still time lol. I'm hoping that when I see him at my next scan I'll just "know" what his name should be.


----------



## rosababy

Wyatt! I love that name!! Ours will be Jack or Abigail. My dh jokingly says now we'll need both right away with the Clomid! :rofl: Not funny.


----------



## ready4baby

Cute name, kylar!

Rosa, are you noticing any side effects from the clomid yet?


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Cute name, kylar!
> 
> Rosa, are you noticing any side effects from the clomid yet?

Nope. Only been one day, though. I took it at night...I read somewhere that the side effects don't hit you so much if you take them at night. :shrug: I did wake up in the middle of the night though, which is strange. Who knows.


----------



## loveinbinary

lol Rosa. I was hoping for twins at my first scan though I knew it was unlikely. I've always wanted twins, a boy and a girl. That just means I'll have to try again after this one right lol.


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> lol Rosa. I was hoping for twins at my first scan though I knew it was unlikely. I've always wanted twins, a boy and a girl. That just means I'll have to try again after this one right lol.

I would be excited, too! But only fraternal, boy and girl. My dh has been "joking" about how he's convinced we're having twins since we started ttc, but now it's like okay, you need to stop saying that! He's like I TOLD YOU SO!!! :rofl:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks guys! It took a while to decide as I am really picky about boy names. I wanted something that sounded good with Kylar, and was equally as unique/common... plus I cant name my kid a name of someone i know so everytime id find a name i liked, i knew someone with that name already so it ruins it for me. 
Love- You will think of the right name! I have time too, but for some reason it is so much fun to decide on a name and have something to call them besides "it"
We have told Kylar the baby's name and it is so cute he tries to say Wyatt, but hasn't quite gotten the hang of it yet, but he is a very smart boy and ahead in the speech department so he will be saying it before long!


----------



## repogirl813

ok guys so i go to the doctors for the hcg number that they drew on monday but the lab didnt run til wednesday afternoon which monday was only 22 days from lmp and their like freaking out and have me scared to death the number was 31 doctors says should be higher and probably not a "viable pregnancy" those were his words!!! that would have only been like 10 dpo. have to wait til sunday to draw again for results on monday cause they have to date it as wednesday draw, why when the blood was drawn on monday??? anyone have or know their first hcg numbers and how many days from lmp, since im not completely certains thats exactly when i ovulated? anyone please, good or bad!!!


----------



## robo123

hey ladies how are we all. Hope all goes well for NY today. 
Repo not sure about hcg but 30 @10DPO doesnt sound bad! 
OH is driving me crazy today so a little stressed lol. xxx


----------



## loveinbinary

Repo- I would honestly not worry about your numbers that early on. There are several reasons aside from probable miscarriage for them to be low. For example: ovulating later than assumed, late implantation, naturally slow rising hcg. I tested the day a was due and had a stark white bfn, 4 days later I got my bfp. First scan put me back a week and a day but my latest scan put my dates dead on. It all depends on how your reacts to being pregnant. Plenty of women start out with lower hcg numbers and continue to have healthy babies 9 months later.


----------



## ready4baby

Repo, I totally agree with Love. I dunno why the doc would say that since it does you no good & only harm. He should have just said, let's test again in a few days and make sure it is rising, or something. Try not to worry; it's still very early!

Bummer news for me. I called about my cd3 blood work, and my doc is on vacation until next week :( The nurse said it "looked fine" to her, but she can't give me any more information or of course any Rx. So, no clomid for me this cycle :( Not that I HAVE to have it, but if my doc was around, I bet she would have offered it. And I suppose it's good that my results looked "fine", but it's kind of a let down!


----------



## Kylarsmom

at like 16 dpo mine was 2,000 but mine were REALLY high for some reason , and its not necessarily the number its that its supposed to double. But ive seen lots of people that were worried bc it didnt double but was still rising,( and even though they say thats bad) and everything turned out fine. maybe post something about it in first tri and see what those girls say?? they are good with hcg numbers ...


----------



## rosababy

Repo, I don't know much about that topic, so I can't help you. However, sounds like everyone else is saying it's fine. I'd be ticked at the doc for making me worry!! 

Ready, argh. I'm sorry your doc is out of town. I know how you feel about the blood work...I want to know NOW!! :brat: That's so frustrating. :hugs: Will you ask for Clomid?


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> Ready, argh. I'm sorry your doc is out of town. I know how you feel about the blood work...I want to know NOW!! :brat: That's so frustrating. :hugs: Will you ask for Clomid?

NOW NOW NOW! :) I dunno, like you, the longer I'm in the game, the more I'm willing to do hormones & such. So, yeah, I think if this cycle is a no-go then I'll ask for the prescription. 

I think we're taking my stepson to a waterpark next weekend and I'm going to have to keep DH away from the hottub! I think he'll be irritated and think I'm nuts :blush: Isn't that awful? He probably should want to do everything possible to get pregnant, but I can't get him to take vitamins and I think this will annoy him. Grrr.


----------



## repogirl813

Financial growth adds to a growing sense of self-worth, Leo, especially since your current situation should continue. 


This is a part from my daily horoscope today it made me cry and smile!!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Rosa: does your insurance cover the Clomid?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- Since your doctor is away and unable to prescribe clomid, have you thought of trying soy isoflavones this cycle? It's supposed to be the natural form of clomid, taken on the same days as you would clomid. Perhaps it would be worth a go before trying clomid even after your doctor gets back, since it is natural and you are wavering on taking hormones and such. 

Oh!!! I called and have my gender scan set up for Saturday at noon!! I am so excited. I called my mom and told her about it, she has a feeling it's a boy and so do I but I'm still anxious to see little button!


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- c'mon c'mon we're dying to know how it went!! lol we are in dire need of scan pictures to look at!


----------



## rosababy

Swepakepa3 said:


> Rosa: does your insurance cover the Clomid?

Yes. I'm lucky to have pretty good insurance...it covers most everything. He gave me the generic, just in case it wasn't covered. So, I guess I don't know, but the generic was only $7! 

Ready, good. I think you should ask for Clomid. I didn't have to ask, he suggested it, which I was happy about. I'm sorry your dh is not willing to do all of this ttc stuff. Maybe you could talk about how important this is, and how you've been trying for a while, and you should both do everything you can...then tell him he can go back to whatever he wants to do (hot tubs, no vits) after the bfp! :haha:


----------



## rosababy

Ny, :hissy: We want to know that you're okay!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love- I cant remember, did they say they "thought" it was a boy, or what was happened at the last scan? 

Ny where are you!?


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- I asked the tech if she could take a peek at the gender for me. She said it looked like a boy but she was clearly very uncomfortable saying anything else about it. The placenta and cord were in the way and button was already not cooperating while she was trying to take measurements.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh ok! It could go either way with you! How exciting! My tech said the same thing to me, "oh it looks boyish, but I wont say more than 60/40 chance" then the dr came in and baby was in a better position and he's the one that said he was 100% boy. So i doubt he would of said 100 if it wasn't really a boy! But i still have that weird feeling that since it was so early it could be wrong...


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom, I wish I looked like the cute little preggo girl on your siggy. :rofl: She is adorable! Who actually LOOKS like that?! :haha:


----------



## loveinbinary

The tech wouldn't even give me a percentage. She said 'it looks like it could be a boy' then wouldn't say anything else and just kept saying the baby was in a bad position and it was a bit early. She almost looked as though she wished she hadn't said anything. I would imagine she has seen plenty of mothers throw a fit if their guess at an early age is wrong. When I saw the doctor afterward she didn't mention anything about the gender. I would imagine that if your doctor said he was 100% sure it was a boy then the chance of him being wrong are pretty low. He's had to have seen TONS of boy parts on scans by now lol.


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- Barbie.


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> Rosa- Barbie.

LOL! The stupid b*$ch. :rofl:


----------



## loveinbinary

Seriously, the vast majority of women just don't look like that when pregnant. We get bloated in ALL the wrong places and our bumps don't look THAT good. Only Barbie in her fairy tale world gets to look like that. But, I like not being Barbie. I'd pick my oh over Ken any day.


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm starting to worry about ny, she hasn't been on to update.


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> I'm starting to worry about ny, she hasn't been on to update.

I am too. Ny, we're praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## loveinbinary

I hope she is just out celebrating with her dh and is unable to make it back to us. I may eat my weight in chocolate from worrying if she doesn't come back soon.


----------



## rosababy

LOL, Love!!! Seriously, me too. :rofl: 

I hope her sticky bean is just making her tired or something...

It's quiet in here in general. Where is everyone?! :shrug:


----------



## loveinbinary

I've noticed that too. I miss the chatty gals. :[ <---- this is my sad face.


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls- I had a pretty good day actually apart from my nervous breakdowns! A few of them, seriously. Anyways, we saw a teeeeensy baby with a heartbeat of 124! HUH?!?!? RIght? BUT, the bad part is we measured a tad over a week under what they th9ought i was. Altho- this IS closer to the dates I thought I was at and they said its fine because just means they were going off a 28 day cycle and I probably ovulated later...so im at 6w...1d I think right now. THe scan pic is in the car but no, I didnt take a pic with my phone. SERIOUSLY i was shaking so badly I couldnt focus on that at the moment! 

I criiiiied. Ok, so here's more. I talked to the doctor all stressed out about the spotting and the dates being a week behind forced him to get me progesterone. Seemed he did it to placate me but thats perfectly ok with me. I got the oral though because he said that suppositories could make me bleed more. So, yea, thats good. I am not doing EVERYTHING i can be doing to help my baby survive. I feel pretty good, yet still scared ya know! 

Hunny took me and bought me an HTC EVO phone this thing is kick ass! I can probably have BNB on my phone now so im super excited:) and nerdy:)


----------



## loveinbinary

ny!!!!!! I TOLD YOU!!!!! lol I knew everything was going to be fine. You were gone so long I was really starting to worry. I wouldn't worry about your dates. You remember at my first scan I was supposed to be 7 weeks even but little bean measured at 5+6. It's very common to have your dates pushed back that early on. I've caught up to my original dates since that first scan. At that size it's hard to get a fully accurate measurement of the baby and as with all humans and animals, each baby grows at a slightly different rate. I wouldn't doubt by the time you have your 12 week scan that your little bean has caught up to your lmp dates.


----------



## loveinbinary

Oh, and I expect to see scan pictures tomorrow without fail, please ^_^


----------



## nypage1981

LOL i have to figure out how to use this new phone, take a pic of it, and get it on here...although HONESTLY- it doesnt look like a baby. I was bummed and worried about that cu it is hard to see! She was like, crammin that wand so far up there AND pushing on my stomach to bring uterus forward closer. Apparently i've got a tilted uterus and it took forEVER for her to find anything. Was hell. I SO hope my baby catches up a bit to the dates...but seeing a heart beat makes me feel better.....


----------



## loveinbinary

Okay, so I suppose we can give you a short grace period on those scan photos, but asap please lol. And no, it won't look like a baby. Here I have attached pictures of my shrimp/grain of rice in a bubble at 5+6 (7 weeks lmp). No resemblance to a baby whatsoever. To think that little blob of fleshy beating organ would turn into the cute little baby with the button nose I saw at 14 weeks. At 10 weeks it looked more like a baby, with a very large forehead might I add lol. It'll look better and better with every scan you have. And now to use the words you said to me against you, now you've seen the heartbeat your chances are much higher. Remember that the next time you go to have a panic attack. I'll be honest with you, I'm terrified that Saturday I'm going to go in to find out the gender only to have them tell me they can't find a heartbeat. You just can't think about it too much. Set little goals for yourself, I am. One week at a time and before you know it, you'll be holding that little one in your arms and you won't even know where the time went.
 



Attached Files:







d92b1652.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 0









aca9152e.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nypage1981

Uh oh! Yours looks much more like a something at 5+6 than mine does........Eek! She didnt even really get a pic of the sac open but she said my bladder still was pretty full....oh man, i hate speculating! Lol. I am SUUUURE your saturday scan will be great:) Im excited to know what your having! ! so so so excited.


----------



## loveinbinary

As soon as I walked in the room the tech handed me a cover for my bum and told me to go empty my bladder and take my pants off. Some places prefer to do internals on an empty stomach, others don't. Also take into consideration where the baby attached, the shape of your uterus and the type of ultrasound machine they have all affect the quality of the picture and what all will be seen. I'm guessing my doctor has amazing machines because people keep telling me how clear my 14 week scan pictures are in comparison to a lot of others. My 10 week scan at the ER wasn't nearly as clear as my first scan or my last one. 
I'm excited to know what I'm having too lol!! I have NO patience when it comes to surprises. I WANT TO KNOW NOW! lol


----------



## nypage1981

Yea.....its just scary to not see anything that looks like other people's does! Im always scared about something seriously. Yea, she tried the external- said go pee, did the internal and man, i have a tough uterus. She was just diggin away up there and even have OH pushing on my stomach to get a good view and to get the heart rate recorded. It was tough. She said im way tilted away from her so its harder. SO i hope thats all. But yea, these pics are sooooo blurry and just a tiny fleck of something there. sucks!


----------



## nypage1981

You better just hope you can actually find out the sex- with my daughter i didnt find out til 7 months cuz she never ever cooperated enough. SO yea...thats tough!


----------



## Kiki0522

Ny- I just wrote on the Maca thread but YAY!!! SO happy for you hun! :) Now you need to relax a little! :)


----------



## rosababy

Ny, :wohoo: I'm so relieved for you! I actually woke up and remembered immediately to check BnB for your status and was nervous for you!! I'm so glad everything is fine. The progesterone will help AND it will make you feel better. Thank goodness it's a pill, though, huh?! :haha: That wouldn't be fun. :nope: What did the doc say about your brown discharge?


----------



## nypage1981

They are not worries and said I could have a vascular cervix and its fine. Yea right tell someone that after a miscarriage. I still worry about it and the dating but hope the prometrium works. Said it may turn my brown spotting pink. Yikes. Oh and mY give me morning sickness. Oh boy.


----------



## ready4baby

Hey, I just got caught up ladies! I was working last night and missed everything! Ny, big :hugs: and so :happydance: for you! See? We weren't making this stuff up; you had every reason to be hopeful! Try to remember that...

Love, thanks for the idea on soy...I'm cd6 now, is it too late?

Rosa, as for DH, he's on board, but he really thinks people just "get" pregnant. That has always been his experience (he was conceived when his parents were teenagers, his son was conceived by accident one time). So doing things to "try" is so foreign to him. Sigh. He is, however, on board with lots of :sex: :)


----------



## rosababy

Ready, I think a lot of guys think that. I think a lot of WOMEN think that! I know I sure did. Try to explain that you used to think that too, but it's taking longer, and you just want to make sure you do everything you can. Make sure he understands how stressed you are about it, and that by just doing little things, (vits, no hot tub, etc.) will make you feel soooo much better. Say you know it may be silly and not necessary, but if it helps you stress less, then isn't it worth it for a while? :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, rosa, that's a good idea. How are you today?

Where's Mrs? Did AF show? Did I miss it?


----------



## nypage1981

Ready-I think soy has to be days 4-8or5-9 kind of like clomid. Thanks for the support ladies. wouldn't any of u worry about this date set back tho? I'm quite cynical.


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Thanks, rosa, that's a good idea. How are you today?
> 
> Where's Mrs? Did AF show? Did I miss it?

I'm good! Boring part of the cycle, huh? :sleep: I'm excited about the Clomid, but trying not to get all my hopes up. I have to hope a little, right? :blush:

Mrs......haven't heard from you in a while! 

EJW, Hopeful????? Where is everyone lately? 

Does anyone know if I need to fast before my cd21 progesterone blood test? I sure hope not...it's not until 10 am and I'll be starving!


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, I don't think you need to fast. I had progesterone drawn last month and didn't have to... And yes, this cycle is BORING so far :coffee:

Ny, Love went through the same thing with the date getting set back (and then it was moved again at the next scan)...even if you know your O date (not sure if you do), you don't know how early or late implantation occurred. The first scan is unpredictable...stop worrying, mama!

This thread has definitely gotten quieter the last week or two. Seems we've lost a few regulars... I've been so darn busy with work that it's tough to stay on here but the bigger issue is that there's nothing going with ttc during AF!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- this little buggar was trying to hide during the last scan. Barley allowed the tech to take measurements for the nt test. Luckily with this place I'm going if he isn't in a good position for us to see they will do a rescan another day free of charge. As for you, I honestly think if the doctors aren't concerned and don't believe you need the progesterone then it may do you more harm than good. Not physical harm but cause you to stress as it may cause you to spot more and pink. Any pregnancy after a mc is terrifying but the fact that you do have one healthy child and it was only one mc leaves no reason to believe this baby is in any real danger. I still worry too, but I've finally given in to the fact that my worrying so much and stressing over everything isn't going to change whatever is meant to happen. Just remember to breathe and relax. Baby knows what it's doing in there.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks love they actually said it can't hurt to do the progesterone and the pink will be it resolving. Will still be freak cuz I like my brown. Lol. Now I have a new worry. My daughter is home w the flu and I'm afraid to get it. its realllly bad!


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm not sure if it's too late for soy. There was a BIG thread about it in the ttc section, may have gotten moved to the discussion area like our thread but I'm not sure. You are supposed to take them on clomid days but I thought there was more of a variety of days. I would definitely check that thread those. Tons of those ladies had wonderful luck with it and the bonus is it's natural. 

Ny, I swear the next time you worry I'm going to drive out there and bonk you on the head lol. Your dates are fine. You said multiple times you didn't think you ov'd at all, so clearly it snuck up on you. Your dates may be accurate since you have no idea when you ov'd. The fact that there was a heartbeat makes a world of difference. If the doctors aren't concerned about your dates then it's pretty safe to say your baby is just fine. A lot of doctors don't do scans this early because dating is less accurate and often just causes more stress and worry. Most women have their first scan at 12 weeks. Makes me feel lucky that I got to see my little button an extra time and know that it's little heart was beating away long before most do.


----------



## nypage1981

Im hoping to call and get another one next week to see if its all going accordingly since last time the baby stopped growing at 6w 5d. Now that im put back im not that far yet. 

Where did Andrea, Mrs, Hope, Brandys, Ej...where did everyone GO!?!?


----------



## Kylarsmom

rosababy said:


> Kylarsmom, I wish I looked like the cute little preggo girl on your siggy. :rofl: She is adorable! Who actually LOOKS like that?! :haha:

lol- NOT ME!


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Im hoping to call and get another one next week to see if its all going accordingly since last time the baby stopped growing at 6w 5d. Now that im put back im not that far yet.
> 
> Where did Andrea, Mrs, Hope, Brandys, Ej...where did everyone GO!?!?

I see how it is forget about me!! lol j/k, Ive been so worried about you hun, Im so glad bean is ok , I knew it would be!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar I didnt forget about you at all but saw you on here yesterday! I was saying like the girls that have been gone for days I feel like they may have given up on this thread! Thanks for thinking of me you are all so sweet. I am hard to deal with, Miss Cynical is me. 

Now im googling heart rates of fetus and the size of CRL....I NEED to quit googling. Seriously. Its so aweful.


----------



## ready4baby

Walk away from google, Ny! Your bean is great! What are you hoping for--boy or girl?


----------



## nypage1981

[-(No way, I cannot jinx it all by wishing for either! Lol. I want a baby in my arms. It could be a hermapherdite for all i care. Ok, well, that wouuuuld kind of be sad but you know what im saying:)


----------



## Kylarsmom

lol! yes GOOGLE IS BAD!!


----------



## ready4baby

:dohh: Oh you funny girl, you're hopeless! Well I can't wait to find out if it's a little boy or girl! AGHHHH I so badly want to be expecting along with you girls. This just has to be our cycle, Rosa!


----------



## nypage1981

I want you and Rosa to get on board with me too. We will only be like a month apart!


----------



## rosababy

Well then let's DO IT, Ready!! Come on! This is our cycle. WOOT WOOT!!! :wohoo: I can feel it! March :bfp:!!! March is my birthday month, so I'm hoping for some good Irish Clomid luck! :haha:


----------



## ready4baby

Hey, it's my bday too! On the 12th; when is yours??? I dunno when I'll O this time, but maybe it'll be around then  

:blush: did you look at due dates? This would be a Thanksgiving/ late November bean...that's not bad!


----------



## rosababy

Mine is the 20th!! PLUS I'm very Irish, so I can just FEEL it in my bones! :haha: 

Ummm...I've totally looked at due dates. :blush: End of November would be just lovely!!


----------



## rosababy

We'd be having Turkeys instead of Pumpkins!! Imagine THAT ticker picture...:rofl:


----------



## ready4baby

Haha :rofl: We call my stepson turkey when he's being silly (I dunno why, it actually sounds funny to write it down), so this bean would definitely get that nickname! 

You'll probably be testing around your bday then, right? Oh, I'm hoping for a nice strong O that isn't suuuuuper late again.

DH always calls me irish to tease me--I'm totally not, but I've got the red hair :haha:


----------



## rosababy

Yes, assuming I o around the time I normally do (not sure what Clomid does...makes it early? Who knows) I'll be testing around March 22nd. I'm really really struggling with the whole not charting thing. My doc told me not to, so I don't become obsessed. :blush: But I'm so worried about not knowing when I o. I think I might start...


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls MY bday is March 2nd!!! Ill be the big 30! I love st patty's day. So much. We will be in Disney this year. Lol. and I will not have any green beer.....oh well! 

That ticker will look soooo funny for you 2- like a bad dream that you had a baby and it was a turkey. Hahaha. 

My OH is so totally irish. Im so totally German. We so totally clash sometimes! Its awesome.


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- I would so chart. I know you arent supposed to, but like you said, clomid could change your ovulation and what if you guys just dont feel like dtd every day for the whole month! Lol.


----------



## rosababy

Ny, the big 3-0!! I'll be the big 3-2, not as exciting. :nope:

I can't wait for that turkey ticker!! :haha: That'll be funny!

I think I _will _chart. I think I'll worry if I don't.


----------



## ready4baby

And I'll be 31--man, we're all the same age!! Sigh...I'd like to baste that turkey all year... :rofl:

Rosa, go ahead and temp if it will comfort you. Your doc was just trying to help you not obsess. I'm the same way, I think I'd go nuts if I stopped...


----------



## rosababy

Yes, I think I will. My dh is like if the doc says stop, then stop. I'm like BUT I'M GOING CRAZY!!! :haha: So temping it is. PLUS I just paid for 90 days of FF. :dohh:

Ready, that "basting a turkey" comment would sound really dirty in any other context! :rofl:


----------



## ready4baby

Hehe :haha: You are correct, missy...we could have all kinds of fun with this cooking a turkey thing...

What did Mrs call it? A post whore... I feel like a post whore today. I can't help it; I feel so much better than earlier this week. My hormones must be back under some sort of control. Or maybe it's the weekend creeping up on us...


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- put the mouse DOWN and step away from the google. At 5+6 my buttons heart rate was only 117. Seems like yours is just fine. RELAX lol


----------



## loveinbinary

Don't feel bad about not getting any green beer for St. Patty's day. I'll be very heavily pregnant on my 21st birthday. No drinking for me :[.


----------



## rosababy

I'm feeling better, too, Ready! :hugs:

No drinking on your 21st?! Oh you poor thing! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

I'll be preg on my 30th! No crazy fun for me....but i didn't expect a crazy party or anything. When you have a child it kinda goes out the window. Im stoked we go to disney for my 30th:) How times change!! 

Ugh- i just read the insert for all the side effects and "what ifs" for my prometrium...scary! Hope i dont have uterin cancer cuz here i go- im revvin it up with progesterone if i do! Lol.


----------



## robo123

Just caught up lol. NY ah huge congrats I am so pleased everything is ok. I would love to be preggers on my birthday lol. 
The things we wish for. I will be 25 this year so not such a special 1.
Ah LOVE not been able to drink on your 21st that kind of sucks but you will have a gorgeous baby so it will be well worth it. 
How are we all ladies? xxxx


----------



## loveinbinary

I really don't care about not drinking on my 21st. It'll save me from the stupid things I would have said and done. I'll have one small glass of red wine to celebrate but that's it. Just having my baby kick around in there is all I'll need. Couldn't ask for a better gift.


----------



## rosababy

That's true. I used to be like NO WINE FOR A YEAR?! And now I'm like no problem! Just give me a baby! :hissy: One of our favorite things to do on a Saturday is go wine tasting...:shrug: I can still go to the wineries, and sip apple juice out of the wine glasses. :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- we are huge wine drinkers so this has been funny, nothing for weeks so far Its still weird. We had bought a few bottles right before, too that will sit unopened for a looong time. Hunny doesn't drink when I can't so thats nice:)


----------



## rosababy

That's so nice that your dh won't drink when you can't drink. My dh told me he won't drink wine either. I told him I don't care about beer, since I don't like it. :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Yea- i dont really care about beer either....i suppose if he goes out he may drink of course but i'd probably just stay home then. Im not a huge fan of gatherings that are drinking and smoking related when im knocked up!


----------



## loveinbinary

I may have finally come up with a viable boy name. Roman Oliver. It's not definite, but oh seems to like it as well. At least I don't feel so hopeless now lol. This baby (if a boy) WILL have a name lol.


----------



## EJW147

hello ladies!!!! How is everyone!?! 

Sorry things have been crazy last couple day, but me and my my mom talked alot and she apologized for that mean comment. I'm back now in IL and boy I miss the warm weather in Tx already!!! So I have been still taking my temps just didnt chart them in FF but my temp never really dropped the lowest was 96.8 and this morning it was 96.9 I should have Oed 2 days ago,hmm doesn't look like it's happening this month. Oh Well i have a obgyn appointment Tues and hope she will get me going in the right direction!

Ny- YAY so excited you got your scan and everything is GREAT!!! Stay away from google!!! lol :)


----------



## rosababy

Love, Roman is a great name! Very strong!

EJW, I'm sorry you're in cold Illinois. I just left IL and brought the cold back with me to VA. :dohh: Maybe your o is delayed because of travel or stress? Or maybe you're just o'ing late. Are you doing opks? Keep temping and bd'ing, I'd say. 

Afm, booooooriiiiiiing part of the cycle. :coffee:


----------



## Swepakepa3

maybe its just me but maybe people have fun away b/c this thread now seems to be first trimester and not TTC chat.... Probably just me b/c i've been really down about the whole situation and seing all these first tri-mesters kinda frustrates me but happy at the same time if that makes sense to me.... Just an idea.


----------



## loveinbinary

If people really feel that way then I shall willingly leave this thread. To me it seems just as equally pregnancy related as it is ttc but perhaps I only see that because I enjoy it here so much. Be honest ladies, would it be easier if we (those already pregnant) left?


----------



## Swepakepa3

Like I said, probably just me.... I'm a little sensitive..... Keep on... Don't leave .... I'm not on here often.... Just pop in now and again..... It was just a thought if ppl haven't been on that's all


----------



## hopeful4bfp

hey girls ive been reading just not posting still feeling kinda down and out so havent really had anything to post...

Ny im sooo happy to hear your bean is great i was praying as hard as i could for it.....

as for our preg followers i would be majorly sad if you girls left us.... im sure i will get on here more once i hit my 2ww and i love to hear how your beans are doing..... my being away has nothing to do with yall being here to support us or ttc at all, i just needed some time away to get my emotions together and figure out why i was feeling the way i was and i did..... i consider all of you girls close friends that i can tell almost anything to and if you leave i would follow to whatever thread you went to..... Im proabably gonna start posting more now that i have figured out what i needed but know i have been keeping up and following everyone 

i wish the best of luck to all......:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## robo123

I have only just joined but the ladies in here (pregnant or not) make it feel really welcoming and offer as much advice as they can, The Thread would not be the same without the pregnant ladies here. I feel this thread is less stressful and pressure than others as you have other stuff to talk about and read not just all about TTC. 
Please dont leave. xxxxxx


----------



## robo123

i love the name Roman, very strong name. xxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Haha Roman and Oliver are on my list! That's funny. I have always leaned toward Jackson but Ella has a kid in her class namrd that and he's quite annoying so he may have uined it for me!

So sorry you are feeling down swepa and hopeful. Swept, us preggies don't want to run anyone out. It just seems real impersonal of a journey if we leave once our bfp comes. We really hope the best for oh and hope you don't totally leave. 

Hi EJ and robo!


----------



## ready4baby

Swepa, I totally understand that when you're ttc and you hear someone else get their bfp, it hurts. It's difficult...I think we all know that. For me, I have been able to get passed that because I'm so happy for the girls that have gotten theirs...and it actually gives me hope that maybe I'll be the next one! Maybe you are right that some people may shy away from this thread because of it... I think another factor is just each girl's stage of ttc. There isn't a lot to talk about when you are waiting to try or the first week of the cycle--that's my problem right now! :) I hope you stick around!

Hopeful, :hi: Sounds like you are feeling a little bit better...welcome back!

Roman IS a strong name, nice... There are so many good names to choose from. I already have a boy name but I can't jinx it by saying it


----------



## loveinbinary

I love you ladies like family and want nothing more than to see each and every one of you get your bfp. You all might as well be family as you know more about me and this baby and my ttc journey than my own family does. I don't want to cause discomfort to anyone. Ttc is both stressful and emotional, I would hate to the one to make anyone feel worse. I'll try to take it easy on the pregnancy chat for a while. Perhaps we can start daily discussions of non pregnancy/ttc topics to help take our minds off everything for a bit each day.


----------



## robo123

NY - how are you feeling? more positive after the scan? I am super happy that all is great. xx
Love - you are very thoughtful, other topics will be good but im sure if you have news or want to chat about your pregnancy then we will be fine,

Swepa - I hope you feel a little better soon, I hated seeing pregnant ladies or friends for a while but now i just love knowing there is a chance that we will be as happy as them and a lot of ladies on here go through the tough times just like we have. 
we will get our BFP's very soon and i hope you will post us updates here. xxxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Robo I'm sill nervous.you will find out I'm quite cynical. Lol. I still worry the sac wasn't big enough, cell wasn't longenough, dates didn't math up. I know I can go next week and have no heart beat yet and get cared:( wish I could fast forward a few weeks!

How r u feeling? Looks like you are in that boring stage of the cycle!


----------



## EJW147

Swepa- I totally get what your saying it is hard, everyone in my life right now seems pregnant lol but I would be so sad if our pregnant ladies left they always offer great advice and support. I'm so happy for all of them! :) afm- 96.7 this morning ugh this cycle is killing me what happens if you don't o? Should I expect af on time and will my temp go back up or just stay in the 97.0-96.7 range the rest of my cycle?


----------



## robo123

NY -very boring part lol. I have just started taking Maca so FX'd that helps. I am trying to be more positive i am always a worrier that things will go wrong for me!
it will be a fab time for you in a month, you will be able to start enjoying being pregnant, lol.
EJW- not sure about temps hun, mine were all over the place from month to month but i know i ovulated because i was using OPK.
xxxxx


----------



## nypage1981

EJ either af will be on ime or you will ovulate late and af will be later.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sweapa, I am so sorry that you feel this way, and thank you for being honest, I really do know it must be hard, I try not to come on here and just share good news b/c I dont want to hurt some of you in here. But I also don't only want to come back to this thread when bad things are happening. I think that we should share our happy moments and our sad moments with each other. I also feel that we got closer to one another in TTC than in pregnancy. I will honestly say I feel like I know you ladies and haven't felt that way in my August Mummies thread. I think part of it is that when we are TTC it is kind of obsessive, and I felt like I lived on this website, and there was so much more to ask advice about, and plus we couldn't talk to our friends in person about it, and I really needed that outlet and people going through what I was going through, so I was on here more, and developed close relationships. I know the previous 2 months before my BFP, I got really close to 2 girls and when they got their BFP they just left and I felt like they kinda hung me out to dry. I was SO happy for them, but felt left behind. So i have worked my booty off trying to stay up with you girls b/c I didn't want to be that way. I didn't want people to think, "well kylarsmom got her bfp and forgot about us" so it kinda hurts me that i've tried to stay with you guys despite my extreme morning sickness and hectic life, and now you consider not wanting us here. =( I really do understand that it hurts you but if you look at the front list (which i need to add you sweapa, sorry!!) there are more TTC'ers than BFP's. But I do not want to add hurt to anyone's life, so will gladly leave if it is hurting anyone by my being here, it just kinda hurts me that even when I wanted to throw up everyday, I'd try my hardest to check this thread and on you ladies and now this...


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love- I like Roman a lot!! Good name!


----------



## nypage1981

Hugs kylar! I can't ever be on a different thread w u cuz we wont be in the same trimester so think we should stay here. I agree w the get preg and doth out feeling. It's kind of impersonal and not real supportive. I'm here to support ttc and knocked up ladies. 

I'm on the maca thread and this was just brought up today too. Is it me? I've been talkingbaby a lot but going through a lot wig not knowing its viable and such so sorry.


----------



## repogirl813

I haven't been on the site very long at all (decided to join when needed more comfort than DH after the chemical preg last month) everyone in here is soo supportive and wonderful it's more like a group of friends! I enjoy being on this forum because even though I had a bfp last month I still get scared and nervous at times as well as love to offer any support I can after over 2 years of ttc


----------



## rosababy

Ny, funny that you mentioned that this topic came up on the Maca page today...I also thought that was weird! No, it's not you. :hugs:

Swep, I totally know how you feel. Some days it's hard to hear the pregnancy stories, and other days I'm happy to hear them. I would feel sad if our pregnant friends left! Don't leave us! Someone mentioned that it's really strange and impersonal to up and leave after the bfp, and I agree. I had a bnb friend who I was only friends for about a month with, and she got pregnant and I didn't...and now we don't talk. It's so sad. I personally like that it's a mixed group. Makes it interesting! Gives me hope. However, with that said, I completely understand how you feel. Sometimes, it's hard. :hugs:

Afm, I woke up with a 98 temp today. WTF. That's ALWAYS without a doubt, a post-o temp. I FREAKED OUT. I was like omg did I ovulate already, what the heck cycle day am I on...we never bd'ed!!! You know how it is...that early in the morning, our brains aren't working. I'm only cd7, so there's no way I o'ed already, but I can't think clearly! Turns out, "google" :blush: says Clomid can spike the temps during the days that you actually take it. It should go down after I stop taking it (2 days from now). Whew! I was worried! I was like another cycle AND $7 for Clomid down the drain! :rofl:


----------



## loveinbinary

:blue: BLUE!!!! :blue: 

There was no mistaking it this time. He was just happily wriggling and dancing about the entire time. I got to see him several times in 3/4D and it was the most AMAZING thing. I watched him suck his little thumb, it was adorable. I am absolutely over the moon, I just may never come back down.
 



Attached Files:







MEGAN_0002.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6









MEGAN_0004.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4









MEGAN_0027.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4









MEGAN_0011.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ready4baby

Oh Love, how SWEET are those pics! Congratulations on a boy!!!! :happydance: He is so precious.....I think you're right, you'll never come back down!


----------



## loveinbinary

They gave me a big sheet of print outs and then a cd with tons more and a dvd of the entire session! I almost posted them all lol, but I picked out just a couple instead. It feels like nothing can bring me down at this point. I could explode with happiness. The only thing is, I have no clue what I'm going to do with a little boy lol.


----------



## repogirl813

love, that is awsome congrats and very very nice pics!!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Hugs kylar! I can't ever be on a different thread w u cuz we wont be in the same trimester so think we should stay here. I agree w the get preg and doth out feeling. It's kind of impersonal and not real supportive. I'm here to support ttc and knocked up ladies.
> 
> I'm on the maca thread and this was just brought up today too. Is it me? I've been talkingbaby a lot but going through a lot wig not knowing its viable and such so sorry.

I dont think its you at all! You had concerns, and that's what we are here for , to support you and help you through it without being scared! You needed to hear from others that had had spotting and it turned out ok...


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats love !


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love- little roman it is then! Congratulations!! 

Ny- I'm super happy your bean is doing well!! 

I would never leave any of you! It's only been 4 days! Lol :) I've been freakishly busy! My set of classes came to an end .. So it was time for the 2,500- 3,500 word essays.. I absolutely hate those! That's ok I finished them yesterday and start my next set next week. I have two classes every nine weeks.. They finish.. I take the final and move on to my next two.. So my Internet time has been devoted to research.. After that I can't sit on a computer any longer..

Plus we're short-handed so again.. I'm working a 16 hour shift today. I'm on cd 4. Af is starting to fade away.. Aside from the heaviest day, this is the worst, cuz ur like.. Umm is it over.. Can I finally bd in my bed plz. Lol 

Ready- we're wttc now. And I honestly feel more relaxed. I stopped temping so it's been nice to not over-analyze everything. So just enjoying the bd'ing. And since I'm aware of my fertile period ( still taking maca ) we'll avoid it in the time period. Dr. Said it was best to not ttc until we get everything else figured out. 

I'll be on more! I promise! And i am by no means running or dropping the thread because others are getting bfp.! I'm Sooooool happy for all my friends that achieved bfp!! Three cheers for you guys! Just go rub it in to make the others still waitin for bfp feel better <~ tee hee we get to drink! Lol ok done rubbing it in.. I'll do a wine bong for you though! 

I love you girls!


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs!!! I'm so glad to see you back!!!! I was afraid we'd lost you, and it made me kind of sad. It's good that wtttc is allowing you to relax and take a breather from all the stress and obsession. Perhaps when you ttc again you'll be able to have a more relaxed approach to it and be actually enjoy it. That's how OH and I did it, one last cycle before I decided to start temping and using opks and trying soy isoflavones. All we did was bd almost every day from the time af stopped till the time she was supposed to show, but only because we wanted to bd and not solely for baby making. Since you want to rub it in, if you aren't ttc by July (or not pregnant) you can drink plenty for me on my 21st birthday lol. You can get trashed for me lol.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Fo sho!! Will do! I remember my 21st.. Ur not missing much when you can't remember. I have pictures of me throwing upthen doing handstands inthe bathroom.. Omgosh.. Wasted good time. I don't drink like that on the norm.. Just to celebrate. I like to get to the fuzzy feel good them stop. Hate hangovers!! Plus we only indulge once or twice a month. I had to stop smoking and limit drinking, because it lowered my immune system.. Which coincides with my issues at the current time. Low immune system = body can't fight off the bad stuff.. Plus I have to have my rod taken out of my leg. My leg is starting to bow in, because I have a limp because the pins that hold the rod in my femur hit my knee. Ouch. So they're going to cut through the muscle again and re-do physical therapy so I can train myself how to walk without the limp. It's really slight, so i don't look weird when I walk... Just hurts when I stand on it a whole lot, like today.and when I get up from sitting down. 
Anyways enough about me! It's so exciting to read how you all are doing. *tear* we're all becoming such good friends lol


----------



## loveinbinary

I know I'm not missing much. I've had my fair share of party nights where I don't quite remember all that happened lol. I don't feel like it's any big loss, I was never a real partier. I would MUCH rather sit and home and rub my bump than spend the night throwing up in every bar across town. I'm sorry you have to go through all of that surgery and pain. We'll be right here cheering you on every step of the way. It's a good thing you are getting this taken care of now before getting pregnant, because all that extra weight would only cause your knee more pain. Now you'll be able to get your bfp after you are all healed and be able to enjoy the big belly without being in so much pain, especially if you plan to continue working full time. It's a pain working full time and being pregnant. Feel like I'm working double shifts constantly lol. Go to work and be busy, come home to relax while my body continues to stay busy (not that I would have it any other way). Did they say how long the recovery would be?

Yes, we are all becoming the best of friends! I would much rather come sit here in front of the computer waiting on all of you than hang out with my real friends lol. They just don't understand the way all of you do.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Awe love! Yea that's what my doc said.. Waiting or going for it was the big decision.. Amongst other things .. Bt we're getting it out of the way.. Insurance is the only thing that determines what happens and when. Damn pre-existing conditions. :(


----------



## loveinbinary

I can only imagine how hard that decision was. OH is the logical one, I'm the emotional one. When I want something, I tend to want it NOW lol. Of course I could have made the decision based on whatever would be best, but I'll admit I'm not sure I could do it willingly on my own without OH. Ugh... insurance. I can understand insurance companies don't want to pay for anything they don't have to, but certain things like that are life-long issues and shouldn't be excluded simply because you had it before you had their insurance.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Omg!! I am way too emotional for my own good! Hints the sob stories every now and then. Lol.. Poor dh. About the ins.. Yea you'd think so right? O can't even get pain scripts without having to go see the doctor who fixed my leg. Jerks.. Nights like these o could use some..


----------



## loveinbinary

Haha I can agree to that. OH thinks I'm a basket case half the time lol. It's probably why I'm with him. I can't imagine where I'd end up with I was with someone as emotional and impulsive as me. He keeps me from getting out of hand and I keep him from being to under-emotional. It's really a shame you have to go through all of that just for pain meds. I swear I keep saying I'm going to move to Canada as they have free medical and you don't have to deal with all the crap the insurance companies put you through.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

love congrats on the boy and he due on my bday!!!! yay leos lol....

kylar- just know that we love you and really appreciate that you stayed with us.... not all of us feel like swepa 

as for me not much going on here just living life going to work coming home to a good book and going to bed just to repeat in the morning lol... my life is so boring.... i need a hobby.... any suggestions?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

volunteering at your local human society :) poor little doggies need loving. I'm going to start taking my little sister there on the weekends to help out and give her some productive work to do. volunteering looks great for school.. plus, it'll give her a sense of self pride.. for doing something amazing. I just want to be around the puppies. I'm hoping to run across a teacup chihuahua! Dh wants one sooo bad.. if we get one we're naming him Amigo. Lol


----------



## robo123

OMG Love- the pics of little baby boy are soo oo cute, Bet you are so pleased.
I am still in my boring part of my cycle but i will not be temping or using OPK this month. FX'd i get my BFP. xxx


----------



## loveinbinary

Hopeful- imagine if I actually had him on your birthday, it was be so nice. Don't feel bad, my life is pretty boring too. Go to work, come home, piddle around, go to bed, then repeat lol. I use to paint all the time, but after high school I lost my motivation. I really ought to pick that up again. Latch-hook projects are fun, I've always enjoyed those. I'd say give them a try. 

Mrs- I had to stop volunteering at the shelter when I was younger. I love animals way too much. There would always be one I would fall in love with and feel like I had to take it home but was never able too. I'd have rescued them all if someone would have let me. 

Robo- if you aren't temping or using opks bd every day if you are up for it lol. That's how I got my bfp. Last cycle before I started temping and using opks again. We bd'd almost everyday after af finished. Though we did it because we wanted too and not just for baby making. Just don't forget to enjoy each other.


----------



## nypage1981

Yay a cute boy love! Those pics are awesome. Hope I get there some day! 

Hope maybe get a dog or cat they take a lot of time. 

Hi Mrs, flax o see life back o your chatty self. Boo on the femr rodding redo. Those are pretty hard core, can't imagine having a provision done. Eeeeek. When are they thinking?
I love teach chihuahuas. well I love all tea cup animals actually. oh won't let me get one because he thinks our shepherd will eat it in one gulp. boooo. 

robo I hope you catch he egg without having o chart. that's the fun relaxed way of doing it. 

Rosa yes I've heard closed will do that to or temps. thank goodness for Google. lol. it saved the day. now does climid normally move ovulation day??


----------



## robo123

LOVE- That was the plan to bd every day. i think temping and using OPK was taking the fun out of it for me and OH. so hopefully this will be it. xxxxx

NY- I really hope the relaxing way works! xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

loveinbinary said:


> :blue: BLUE!!!! :blue:
> 
> There was no mistaking it this time. He was just happily wriggling and dancing about the entire time. I got to see him several times in 3/4D and it was the most AMAZING thing. I watched him suck his little thumb, it was adorable. I am absolutely over the moon, I just may never come back down.

Congratulations Love :flower:
Boys are awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hey everyone
Sorry i don't come on so much, i have so much online stuff i do i can't keep up!
I think i am either 1dpo or ovulating any time so this is my first TWW since the miscarriage, praying for my BFP soon :0)
Hope everone is ok...


----------



## hopeful4bfp

dee-im wishing a fast and sticky bfp for you!!!!:hugs:


ny- i cant get a cat or dog my dh wont let me he hates animals

mrs--i already volunteer at SOTX.... the event i was is over and i just havent signed up for any more, it was starting to get to me..... so i think that i will have to take a break from that so i am feeling a little lost with my time....

I went to build a bear workshop friday to make me a snuggle buddy, he is soo cute... his name is Conrad.... it cheered me up
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- I am very sure you will make it to this point, it's just a matter of playing the stupid waiting game. If only we could pee on a stick then fast forward to second tri lol. 

robo- Sounds like you've got a good plan for this month! I bet we'll be seeing a bfp from you!

dee- YAY OVULATION!! and now the not so fun part begins lol. Waiting and symptom spotting. Were you temping or using opks this cycle or were you just bd'ing and hoping for the best?

hopeful- your new buddy is adorable!! OH and I walked around this GINORMOUS mall yesterday after our scan and pigged out on mall food lol. We passed a build-a-bear workshop, really wanted to stop in but decided not to. I think I may have a special teddy made just before little man arrives, that way he'll have a special snuggly from mommy and daddy.


----------



## robo123

Hi Dee, hope you get a BFP super fast. FX'd for you.

Love- that is such a cute idea to make the little one a bear.

Hopeful - Conrad is so adorable,love his outfit. 

I have been cooking and baking today, now i am not normally very good at cooking but have been trying recently. I have made cheesecake and a whole sunday roast by myself. which is a huge achievement for me lol. xxxx


----------



## loveinbinary

Mmmm roast! I think I'm going to make chicken nuggets and cheese sticks! haha no skill required. Put frozen food on baking sheet and place in oven. Set timer and TA DA! lol I lack the energy to cook real food these days, just too much work lol.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hopeful- your bear is adorable! 

Ny- we've had the redo already.. That was after 8 months and no healing WHATSOEVER! So they went in took it out and put a larger one in.. Now I want it out. I didn't know it hurts for this long after. Yea I'm back. Finals..-bleh now it's time to start Learning about brains and why we do what we do. Yay! This should be interesting


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- so you've been through all of that for pretty much nothing? That's rediculous. They should remove it for free if they have caused you this much trouble. Will your walking be affected by them taking it out?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love- Funny story- When I got pregnant with Kylar, my 21st birthday was right around the time I got pregnant! I was actually already pregnant (barely) when we went out to celebrate the weekend after. We weren't really trying and I'm not a big drinker, but come one, it was my 21st... and I had A LOT!! Well I find out about a week later I'm 3-4 weeks ... OOPS! I was sooooooo concerned, but the dr really thought the baby hadn't even implanted when I did that ... but still, I freaked!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hope you guys had an awesome weekend! We got Kylar a big nice playset for the backyard for his birthday this weekend and have been working out in the yard cleaning, and getting the playset up (it's not done yet..) but geesh I'm friggin exhausted! It was a good weekend though and Im not ready for the work week =( Hope you ladies had a fabulous weekend as well!


----------



## ready4baby

Hey Kylar, glad you had a good weekend! I'm with you on not being ready for the work week. AT ALL. I worked so much this weekend, I'm just tired & don't want to start another week of the same! Nothing to be done about it, though, I just sat down at my desk.

I wanted to tell you girls that I got a call from my doc yesterday (yeah sunday); she was back from vacation. My FSH was 7 & LH 6. I dunno if anyone knows what that means (I sure didn't), but I guess it means a good ovarian reserve and no indication of pcos. :huh: So now I have NO idea what is up with me! Since I ovulated like a normal person last month, she said if I do that again this time she'll be on the fence about whether to give me clomid. If I have another long cycle, she definitely would suggest it but it's up to us to decide. :shrug: Nothing's clear cut I guess...

Then she told me about a girl that she had referred to a RE last year, she had a normal BMI, but happened to gain about 5 pounds before she got in to see the RE and bam got pregnant just like that. So she thought maybe a couple of pounds could make a difference in my body's balance. Anyone heard of that?


----------



## nypage1981

Yes ready with my loss I had just gained a few pounds too and got preg. Before that I worked out too much and was too thin. I believed it aS the weight gain that did it. Now I'm 20 pounds over so was starting to think that aS cause for no bfp!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- well, you could try to put on a couple pounds this cycle and see what happens. I really have no idea if that would work or not. Maybe bd every day this cycle?


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, love...I think it's the same guessing game that we all play. What should/shouldn't we do? What's wrong, or actually is totally fine inside? :shrug: 

Feeling any more kicks lately?


----------



## rosababy

Ready, that's good news! My sil had to gain a few pounds to get pregnant, too. Why is the doc so hesitant to give you clomid? The way I understand it, it does more than just makes you ovulate. :shrug: I was ovulating, too, but not mature enough eggs, AND my progesterone levels weren't high enough. We're doing it every other day this month. :shrug: Again, I feel like I want to cover our bases and do it every day, but we're taking the doc's suggestion. If it doesn't work, I'll go back to opks and smep. It's such a crap shoot, isn't it?


----------



## ready4baby

It's a total crap shoot! :) And I suck at gambling... I'm going back in to check my progesterone after ovulation, which I guess gives an indication of how good the O was. I think we'll get plenty of BD in this cycle, except for two days this weekend when we are taking my stepson to a waterpark hotel up in the mountains. Eh, if I O day 14, we'll totally be up there when it happens. Hard to get any lovin' when a 7yo is sleeping in the next bed.

I hope this is your cycle, Rosa! Any stirrings yet? I started getting left ovary twinges today already.


----------



## Deethehippy

loveinbinary said:


> ny- I am very sure you will make it to this point, it's just a matter of playing the stupid waiting game. If only we could pee on a stick then fast forward to second tri lol.
> 
> robo- Sounds like you've got a good plan for this month! I bet we'll be seeing a bfp from you!
> 
> dee- YAY OVULATION!! and now the not so fun part begins lol. Waiting and symptom spotting. Were you temping or using opks this cycle or were you just bd'ing and hoping for the best?
> 
> hopeful- your new buddy is adorable!! OH and I walked around this GINORMOUS mall yesterday after our scan and pigged out on mall food lol. We passed a build-a-bear workshop, really wanted to stop in but decided not to. I think I may have a special teddy made just before little man arrives, that way he'll have a special snuggly from mommy and daddy.

I take Evening primrose oil Love to improve my cm (sorry TMI) and foilc acid but i do not chart or temp, just BD lots around when i think i may be fertile, i have a sore throat last few days so hope that hasnt hindered my chances :flower:


----------



## ready4baby

Good luck Dee!! :happydance: Go get 'em.... :spermy:


----------



## Deethehippy

ready4baby said:


> Good luck Dee!! :happydance: Go get 'em.... :spermy:

LOL thanks Ready! :0)


----------



## loveinbinary

Good afternoon ladies!! As of 1pm today I am officially a Mrs.! It was nothing super spectacular, just OH and I at the courthouse. We went out to lunch to celebrate, it was very lovely.


----------



## nypage1981

Congratulations MRS Love! Here's to a happy and healthy forever!


----------



## loveinbinary

lol THANKS!! The funny thing is I don't feel any different than I did before. I had to have some work done on my car then went and had my oil changed and it was just odd when they'd ask my name for their records. It takes me a minute to remember my last name isn't the same anymore lol.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Wow you guys are NEVER this quiet! I usually can't keep up!! CONGRATS love!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> It's a total crap shoot! :) And I suck at gambling... I'm going back in to check my progesterone after ovulation, which I guess gives an indication of how good the O was. I think we'll get plenty of BD in this cycle, except for two days this weekend when we are taking my stepson to a waterpark hotel up in the mountains. Eh, if I O day 14, we'll totally be up there when it happens. Hard to get any lovin' when a 7yo is sleeping in the next bed.
> 
> I hope this is your cycle, Rosa! Any stirrings yet? I started getting left ovary twinges today already.

Oh I've had some little twinges, but while I was taking Clomid, which is way too early! I'm not sure if it's all in my head though..:blush: 

Yes, it would be hard to dtd with a kid in the room. :wacko: Can you do it in the bathroom? :haha:

Love, congrats!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance:

Kylarsmom, we are so quiet. :cry: What's up everyone? This is honestly the first time I've had a chance to sit down and respond. I have it up all day, but wasn't able to check it. Busy day!


----------



## ready4baby

Congrats Love!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: When I got married last year, I didn't feel any differently either... but it's fun (still is) to say my huuuusband ;)


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> Oh I've had some little twinges, but while I was taking Clomid, which is way too early! I'm not sure if it's all in my head though..:blush:
> 
> Yes, it would be hard to dtd with a kid in the room. :wacko: Can you do it in the bathroom? :haha:
> 
> Love, congrats!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance:
> 
> Kylarsmom, we are so quiet. :cry: What's up everyone? This is honestly the first time I've had a chance to sit down and respond. I have it up all day, but wasn't able to check it. Busy day!

Hell yes in the bathroom ;) Heh, well, I dunno, we'll see how things go... :blush: It's only two days and who knows if I'll be fertile then; I'm not having any CM yet. My twinges have quieted, so maybe it's all in my head too!

It's been quiet on here for a bit, but I'm the same as Rosa--I've just been so busy! I'm an engineer full time and I also work part time for DH. And I did my taxes this weekend--yay for a REFUND!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

ugh taxes! Dont remind me! Im almost done getting mine ready for the cpa.. but i started my own in=-home daycare this year, holy crap talk about a pain in the butt for tax season! it was awful getting all the income and deductions organized and ready to be filed! and i dont even know if i will get anything back, probably not! boo!


----------



## ready4baby

You never know,kylar! You'll get lots of deductions for an in-house business... I wasn't expecting money back, so it was a nice surprise!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- fertile or not it's always fun to have a go in the shower lol. Plus it couldn't hurt to get those extra :spermy: in there if you are getting close to ov.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

hey ladies sorry i wasnt on yesterday i had an early bed time... i stayed up way too late sunday on the one day a week where i have to get up early the next day:dohh:

love- CONGRATULATION.... it took me forever to get my last name right... i would always introduce my self as holly kin-clark im mean clark holly clark lol.... and signing my name took me the longest... i remember there is one thing that i havent changed my name on and i went to sign it and i automaticly signed clark i almost jumped for joy but then i had to correct it to my maiden name lol.... it takes time but youll get it 

ive heard of weight playing a big part in ttc.... being underweight affects your estrogen production (i think, someone correct me if im wrong) just as being overweight does the same thing ive heard that for every point you are over the recommended bmi it lowers your chance by 5%.... now i know that its not true in every case cause ive known some large women that have several children but it made me pause and say "i need to loose some weight" which is what im gonna concentrate on right now instead of ttc and if i happen to get my bfp during that time that Awesome!!!! as of right now with that equation i only have a 65% chance, and thats not good enough for so im gonna start working out.....

Well it sounds like everyone is about to O so i hope we all catch our egg... :dust::dust::dust:for everyone


----------



## ready4baby

Haha, love, true enough...a little shower action would do no harm! Probably not the best for ttc, but it's something! Think DH will take it amiss if I lay down on the floor afterward? :rofl: At least he's agreed to skip the hottub this weekend...he actually said "oh, so i guess we shouldn't have used our jacuzzi last month..." Love it when men put it together!

hopeful, good for you on working to get your body to its best! Do you have any sort of plan of what you're going to do?


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, good for you for losing weight! I think we talked about this a couple of months ago, didn't we? :shrug: I suggest weight watchers. BIG TIME. I was successful on it. I didn't have a lot to lose, but it's also helped me maintain. After 24 rolled around, the weight was harder to keep off! Sucks! I changed my way of thinking when it came to food, so it helped a lot.

Ready, do you usually have cm at this point? I had a few days of a LOT of sticky (finally can distinguish between sticky and ewcm!) and the last 2 days have been something, but not enough to actually see it to classify it. I've had wet circles of something in my underwear (sorry tmi), but when I look 'in' there's not much to see. Nor on the tp. :shrug: I'm expecting ewcm or watery in a day or two. I'm hoping that I still get it with Clomid, though.

We start the every other day bd'ing tonight! My temps are still wicked high, for pre-o, I'm thinking the clomid is still in my system. I wake up in the middle of the night with hot flashes, which is my only symptom. Not that bad, I guess. I hope my chart still looks biphasic with the high pre-o temps, though. I'm wondering if I should "discard" them on FF?


----------



## rosababy

Woohoo! It's March!!! My birthday is in 19 days. :happydance: Not sure why I'm so excited about 32...:wacko: I joke with my dh that it's my birthday MONTH and I should get little presents everyday, like Hannukah! :rofl:

If any of you who are not preggo yet and would like to add your name to my March testing list, here's the link. We've got quite a large list so far! :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...esters-lets-see-those-st-paddys-day-bfps.html


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, don't worry about TMI...I want to hear! I love being on the same CD :hugs: I have exactly the same; spots on underwear but not much else. I might call it creamy from what I see...not enough of it to be fertile. It should kick up day 11 or 12 for me. But the last couple of cycles, I didn't O until 2 or 3 days after EWCM stopped. That's not what the books say :shrug: I actually can't wait to see what happens with this cycle...I feel like I have a safety net of Clomid to catch me. And, YOU, you're already doing it! I hope this does it for you FXFX

Yay for March bdays!!!

Love, any more gymnastics going on in there?


----------



## Deethehippy

Hello lovely people :0)
I am officially in TWW now i am sure, no more very obvious CM and my boobies are ever so slighty tender which usually happens after O so i think it has happened. We BD'ed at the times i thought were right so now it's just FX to all of us trying for our BFP's! I feel strangely optimistic for some reason :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Its my birthday tomorrow! Im not doing much though because we are going on vacation next weekend. OH bought me my new cell phone which was more than i've ever spent on a phone so I dont want anything more from him....not to mention the vacation he is taking me on:) 

Quite honestly- I dont even really want to go out to dinner tonight for my bday.. Just so lazy. And constipated. Food doesnt sound good...is it wrong to NOT want to go out for bday dinner? Am I getting depressed or something? Its my 30th for pete's sake.


----------



## ready4baby

Happy early Birthday, Ny! :flower:

No, it's not wrong...really, you're kinda focused on something new growing inside of you... My 30th went by without any fanfare except dinner with my boys because I was in the full throws of planning my wedding. When we're distracted elsewhere; things like this don't seem as important. Go out for dinner anyway! You'll enjoy it...

BTW, did you stop spotting, or is it the same? You haven't mentioned anything, unless I missed it...


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love the pic ready!! Ny- no thats normal, i didnt want to do anything at all til at least 10-12 weeks! Happy birthday!!


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks ready- spotting seemed gone mostly until yesterday and I broke down and today my doc says nothing can be done. Call and get an ultrasound thurs if still spotting. Told me to double my progesterine. I'm pretty fed up. It's always just blah blah blah. I know they can't do anything but its heartening to see spotting all the time. So guess just wait n see. I just want a normal pregnancy.


----------



## rosababy

Dee, good luck! When will you be testing?

Ready, what a beautiful pic!! :flower: Yes, I thought maybe creamy cm...the spots were kinda white, mostly just wet, but rather large circles. Definitely not sweat (gross!) or anything else. I had ewcm on cd 12 and 13 last cycle, so I'll expect it to pick up in a day or two. :shrug: I usually o a few days after it, as well. Weird. I always thought the last day of major ewcm was the day you o. Oh well. I think we've proven that our bodies don't act like the book says they should! :wacko: I love being on the same cycle days, too! How fun! :happydance:

Ny, it's okay that you don't want to go out. Why don't you order in? Or have your dh cook for you? We usually don't do much, but for my 30th, we went wine tasting and stayed in bed and breakfast. It was so fun! :wine:


----------



## ready4baby

Oh :hugs: hun...I SO hear you. I want a normal pregnancy too (when it happens). Remember your babe was growing and just fine while you spotted before--same is true now! Kylar is totally right about not having energy. Spend some time with your fam & take it easy tonight :)

Thanks guys...I was writing about my wedding last year and I thought I should change up my pic. We've been talking about taking a trip next month, and I asked DH today if he'd like to go to aruba


----------



## rosababy

Ooooh Aruba!!! :winkwink: Nice! We're trying to plan our summer vacay...depends on when we get pregnant. It's hard to plan! If we want to go somewhere cool (or anywhere, really), we have to book it far in advance! If we're not pregnant by April, we'll go to Spain. Part of me really wants to go, but I'd rather have a :baby:!!!


----------



## ready4baby

It is hard to plan, but I kinda decided "screw it"...and just make the plans preggo or not. We want to take advantage of a kid-free week we have next month. We were going to go back to a spot in mexico we liked, but i got this idea today for aruba. It's more $ so I dunno... 

Spain sounds awesome! I've never been... We can't really predict what will happen (example, I could be 9 weeks and puking in mexico), but we may as well have a trip to look forward to :) Have you worked out the dates early enough so you can travel regardless?


----------



## Starchase

Oh wow congratulations love u are a WIFE,.... :) I'm so excited about becoming one too xxx And a baby boy love Roman so cute I have just been reading through all of the posts I was 1000 behind lol.. u had typed Barley about 650 threads ago when u meant Barely and I thought that was the babies name had to read the post three times oops but u know what I think "Barley" is really cute lol 

Congrats NY ru gonna go for the scan on thursday?

I know it is all resolved but can I please say don't u pg ladies go anywhere we need the faith on this thread we were all ttc together and u guys managed to get the sacred BFP we all need you 100% ..., I for one will follow u if u go lol 

Sorry I haven't been around I have a lot going on at work right now and still trying to decide whether to accept new job or not can't sleep anymore as its playing on my mind loads

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> It is hard to plan, but I kinda decided "screw it"...and just make the plans preggo or not. We want to take advantage of a kid-free week we have next month. We were going to go back to a spot in mexico we liked, but i got this idea today for aruba. It's more $ so I dunno...
> 
> Spain sounds awesome! I've never been... We can't really predict what will happen (example, I could be 9 weeks and puking in mexico), but we may as well have a trip to look forward to :) Have you worked out the dates early enough so you can travel regardless?

That's just it! I don't want to spend mucho $$ on a trip to Spain (probably a once in a lifetime trip) and not be able to drink Sangria!! :wacko: Or go to the Carribbean and not get to drink the free fruity drinks in the pool!! So I dunno... I can probably travel regardless...now that I read my post, I sound like I can't go anywhere without drinking! :wacko: That sounds bad...

I guess lying by the beach and drinking virgin drinks wouldn't be THAT bad. :winkwink:


----------



## repogirl813

ny, I'm really sorry you have to go through this and have all the stress with it my fx for you and pray everything works out just fine


----------



## Starchase

rosababy said:


> ready4baby said:
> 
> 
> It is hard to plan, but I kinda decided "screw it"...and just make the plans preggo or not. We want to take advantage of a kid-free week we have next month. We were going to go back to a spot in mexico we liked, but i got this idea today for aruba. It's more $ so I dunno...
> 
> Spain sounds awesome! I've never been... We can't really predict what will happen (example, I could be 9 weeks and puking in mexico), but we may as well have a trip to look forward to :) Have you worked out the dates early enough so you can travel regardless?
> 
> That's just it! I don't want to spend mucho $$ on a trip to Spain (probably a once in a lifetime trip) and not be able to drink Sangria!! :wacko: Or go to the Carribbean and not get to drink the free fruity drinks in the pool!! So I dunno... I can probably travel regardless...now that I read my post, I sound like I can't go anywhere without drinking! :wacko: That sounds bad...
> 
> I guess lying by the beach and drinking virgin drinks wouldn't be THAT bad. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Rosa it is really funny for me to read that spain would be a holiday of a lifetime for u whereas Aruba and Mexico are like the best holiday locations ever and we would consider those our dream destinations... funny how we don't realise what we have on our door steps eh... 

xxxxxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Star- I will probably go thursday for a scan since im sure i'll be spotting still. At least then it will be a week after i saw the heartbeat and will see if there's been any progression. SO. SICK. OF. 1ST. TRIMESTER. Seems like forever when dealing with spotting and "am i pregnant or am i not? " all the time.


----------



## Starchase

Oh honey I just wish we could push a button and the second trimester starts after u get the BFP, hang in there honey I have everything crossed for you xxxx 

I would be first in-line for the scan on Thursday is the spotting still brownish or is it changing in anyway xxxx


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, step away from the ledge...you ARE pregnant! :) But I understand how hard it is to worry; I really do. It's a good plan to go for the scan and reassure everyone that all is ok. :hugs:

Rosa, I went through all the same thoughts about not drinking, and so did DH. But last time we talked about it, he came around. When we've been to all-inclusives before, we drink more or less all day but never really feel drunk. I dunno if its weak drinks or just not applying ourselves :doh: We ended up happy and bloated... So if we don't drink all day, we could still be happy and relaxed. Anyway, he's on board now & I'd rather do this then kick myself a couple of months from now because we DIDNT do it and are still not pregnant.

Oh, and I think that a little glass of sangria is not going to hurt your bean. Not talking about chronic all the time drinking, just a small glass here or there on your trip. <ducking from any onslaught of shock and awe>


----------



## robo123

NY - Hope the scan goes good. FX'd for you. xxx
AFM- I have just accepted a new job and worrying now what if i get pregnant as soon as i start. (wishful thinking) TTC is more stressful than it needs to be sometimes for me! xxx


----------



## Starchase

Robo I'm on the ledge right now with my job been offered a much better job more money but less benefits and only 6 weeks maternity whereas I have 6 months full pay right now so confused are u happy u changed ur job xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Spotting is brown but I see little strigy pieces so fear its pieces of baby or sac or something. I wanna see a little gummy bear in there!


----------



## Starchase

And u will with a huge powerful heart beat flashing back at u xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4baby

That's just old blood & old tiny clots... FX for you ny!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny- I think ready is right. It could just be old blood working it's way out. And when you go to your scan you'll have a movin', groovin', Jammin', Singin' Gummy Bear in there :) ( the gummy bear song :)  

Ready- beautiful pic!! That is so romantic :) 

Love- !!!!! Congratulations!! That is so exciting being a newly wed! I'm still debating how long it lasts ? Anyone? I still consider myself a newlywed.. But maybe since it's not so new anymore... Lol. 

Sometimes I feel like an old lady, but through better or worse, Every day I'm blessed to be with the one person to share my days with :) 

Oh ready- I have heard before, just recently in fact, that having a low bmi can affect fertility. A girl I worked with was Pg and mc. She's really thin and told me that her mo
Was the same way and was lucky to have her. This girl is also in the military and was in the middle of physical testing to rank up. So lots of working out and running.. I kind of think maybe that had a little to do with it. 

Robo- that stink that the leave is so short. Would you all believe that my last job allowed you to bring your infant to work with you for the first 6 months! We had 3 babies on our floor every day. So much fun!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Thank you all for the support....like I said i'm at a frustrating point in my TTC journey and everyone around me seems to be getting pregnant with no trouble (sister due in june without trying, friend prego's and tried for 1-2 months, and now another close friend just found out she was prego without trying, co-worker just had a baby 1 week ago, and another co-worker is preggers....the list just doesn't seem to stop) I just feel like there is no hope in the near future. the only thing i can do is wait until october for open enrollement for health insurance and switch plans in order for treatment to be covered....at this point NOTHING is covered and we all know treatment is $$.. 

I apologize for venting the other night and i am truly happy for those who have gotten their :bfp: and i wish you the best of luck in your journies!!

XOXXO :hugs: sorry


----------



## hopeful4bfp

im not doing anything specific just watch my portioning and get in a little work out a couple days a week... i need to ease into it or ill feel overwhelmed by it all from the beginning and quit before i start.... my best friend had knee surgery a couple weeks ago and is almost healed so he can start doing some light workouts with me...im excited though im sure i shouldnt have gone to Ihop for free pancakes today but they were free how could i pass it up...it was to help the Shiners Children Hospital.... i was eating pancakes to help children (or thats what i am telling myself lol)


----------



## rosababy

Now this is the chatty thread I like to see! :happydance:

Ready, we're the same way. We have a few free fruity drinks in the pool, and are happy and bloated! :haha: They're probably pretty weak, you're right. I think we'd be bored to bits if we were home all summer (we're both teachers), especially if I was only a month preggo or worse...not preggo at all. (That better not happen!) I think I'll be happy enough at a Sandals being pregnant. It's beautiful, free food, beach, virgin fruity drinks (which basically taste the same). Now I'm excited! :happydance:


----------



## loveinbinary

ready- haha men just don't understand ttc, and it's really amusing when that light bulb finally goes on and they're like "ahhh I see". As for the shower action, when you're done just kick him out of the bathroom and tell him you need some time alone lol. He doesn't have to know you're lying on your back with your legs elevated on the toilet. 

dee- Not sure if I should say congrats about being in the tww... as the tww generally sucks lol, but congrats that you got those :spermy: in there! Fingers tightly crossed your tww gives you a :bfp:

ny- happy early birthday!! I've never really done anything super special for my birthdays. It's just another day in my book. I hear you on being lazy... and constipated... this isn't the fun I was looking forward to when I wanted to be pregnant lol but I wouldn't trade it in for anything. If you don't want to go out for dinner, just stay in. It's your birthday so you get to decide what you do or don't do. You can always have a birthday dinner some other night when you are feeling more up to it. 
Try not to worry about the spotting, you saw the heartbeat, that's a big step in the right direction. Remember your doctor said that the progesterone could cause additional spotting so chances are this is just your body reacting to it and all is well with your little gummy bear. After my first scan I continued spotting on and off for well over a week. Schedule another scan for Thursday so you can have reassurance that all is well inside. First tri blows, it's the an overextended and unwelcome tww. Believe it or not, it'll be over soon and you won't even realized it has passed. I still don't know where all this time has gone. 

Star- Aren't you getting married really soon? Then you'll get to be a wife as well! OH and I have been pretty much inseparable for the past two years and have lived with each other almost just as long so in our eyes we've always been married, we just finally made it official from a legal standpoint. About this new job, what are the pros and cons of switching? What would be better in the long run?

ready- I agree with you, a small glass won't harm anything. Plenty of women drink heavily throughout their entire pregnancy and still manage to have healthy babies. I know I'll be indulging in a glass on wine on my birthday. It's really amazing how resilient babies are while still in the womb, they are not quite as frail as we all think. I say go to Spain, sip your sangria lightly and enjoy the trip with a little bean growing snuggly inside. 

Mrs- I don't think there ought to be a time limit on being newly weds. Just because you've been married a few years doesn't mean it has to get dull and boring. Being newly weds is more of an outlook, the excitement of being married and spending the rest of your lives together. As long as you truly love each other, there is no reason not to be newly weds 10,20 or 50years from now. 

swepa- There is no need to apologize for being honest with your feelings. I felt the exact same way while ttc. I work for a drugstore and would constantly see these younger girls, ofter around my age, buying tests and casually talking to me about how they really hoped the test was negative. It absolutely broke my heart every time. The girls were hoping they weren't pregnant and telling me about it while I was praying and crossing my fingers every day for a bfp. It's hard and the whole process is a heartache, but we are here for support for when you need to vent. You'll get your bfp and find the whole process was worth it. I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## EJW147

Hello ladies! Wow alot of us are on tonight, that is awesome! Vacation? Yes please!!!! lol I can't wait till hubby is done training recruits and we can think about where to go. Aruba sounds very nice, pregnant or not! lol Rosa I'm with you, its hard to think about this summer and still not being pregnant! Oh and my obgyn appointment got cancelled today and moved to the end of April, thats some crap huh? So disappointed I made a appointment mon with my primary care doc and hope he'll atleast listen to me and maybe order some blood work, FXed!! 

Ny- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Sorry you are still having the spotting, hope you go to the scan thurs and see that your bean is still just perfect!


----------



## rosababy

EJW, :hi: missed you! END OF APRIL?! :saywhat: That's ridiculous! I'd be sooo ticked! Yes, hopefully your primary care doc can get you some blood tests. Will you be on the correct cycle day for some of these blood tests? The only one I know is cd21 for progesterone. :shrug: I guess it doesn't really matter though. 

Vacations sure help us concentrate on something besides ttc, huh?!

Love, do you think you'll take a little honeymoon? :winkwink:


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, nice to hear from you! I definitely don't over-exercise, just 2-3 days a week. I have a "normal" BMI although it is on the edge of the range. I don't know what to do but I dont actually want to try and gain weight :nope:

Rosa, I'm glad you're back on the vacation train! I dunno what I would do with all summer off! That would be awesome...I hope you guys go somewhere great. We should all go somewhere great--EJW, that means you too!:happydance:

Love, great image: me lying on the dirty hotel bathroom floor after kicking DH out of the room, feet propped up on toilet, eyes squeezed tight & fingers crossed. Ha! FML.


----------



## EJW147

No monday I should be cycle day 1 but I'll see what he says, since its a military facility I cant just call his office and say this is what I want. I'm hoping I'll go in monday and talk to him and he'll send my stuff up to lab so I can just come in for bloodwork on Cd3. We'll see though, sigh.


----------



## EJW147

ready4baby said:


> Love, great image: me lying on the dirty hotel bathroom floor after kicking DH out of the room, feet propped up on toilet, eyes squeezed tight & fingers crossed. Ha! FML.

Ready that seriously made me laugh at loud, thanks!! lol My dogs are looking at me like wth!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Happy bday NY!!! If you go to Spain you MUST take pictures!! I want to go there at least once in my life! 

Love- I love that! :happydance: newly weds for life! Lol 

Swepa- I definitely think you should drink done water! There is something in it that must be working ;) :shower:


----------



## Deethehippy

loveinbinary said:


> ready- haha men just don't understand ttc, and it's really amusing when that light bulb finally goes on and they're like "ahhh I see". As for the shower action, when you're done just kick him out of the bathroom and tell him you need some time alone lol. He doesn't have to know you're lying on your back with your legs elevated on the toilet.
> 
> dee- Not sure if I should say congrats about being in the tww... as the tww generally sucks lol, but congrats that you got those :spermy: in there! Fingers tightly crossed your tww gives you a :bfp:
> 
> ny- happy early birthday!! I've never really done anything super special for my birthdays. It's just another day in my book. I hear you on being lazy... and constipated... this isn't the fun I was looking forward to when I wanted to be pregnant lol but I wouldn't trade it in for anything. If you don't want to go out for dinner, just stay in. It's your birthday so you get to decide what you do or don't do. You can always have a birthday dinner some other night when you are feeling more up to it.
> Try not to worry about the spotting, you saw the heartbeat, that's a big step in the right direction. Remember your doctor said that the progesterone could cause additional spotting so chances are this is just your body reacting to it and all is well with your little gummy bear. After my first scan I continued spotting on and off for well over a week. Schedule another scan for Thursday so you can have reassurance that all is well inside. First tri blows, it's the an overextended and unwelcome tww. Believe it or not, it'll be over soon and you won't even realized it has passed. I still don't know where all this time has gone.
> 
> Star- Aren't you getting married really soon? Then you'll get to be a wife as well! OH and I have been pretty much inseparable for the past two years and have lived with each other almost just as long so in our eyes we've always been married, we just finally made it official from a legal standpoint. About this new job, what are the pros and cons of switching? What would be better in the long run?
> 
> ready- I agree with you, a small glass won't harm anything. Plenty of women drink heavily throughout their entire pregnancy and still manage to have healthy babies. I know I'll be indulging in a glass on wine on my birthday. It's really amazing how resilient babies are while still in the womb, they are not quite as frail as we all think. I say go to Spain, sip your sangria lightly and enjoy the trip with a little bean growing snuggly inside.
> 
> Mrs- I don't think there ought to be a time limit on being newly weds. Just because you've been married a few years doesn't mean it has to get dull and boring. Being newly weds is more of an outlook, the excitement of being married and spending the rest of your lives together. As long as you truly love each other, there is no reason not to be newly weds 10,20 or 50years from now.
> 
> swepa- There is no need to apologize for being honest with your feelings. I felt the exact same way while ttc. I work for a drugstore and would constantly see these younger girls, ofter around my age, buying tests and casually talking to me about how they really hoped the test was negative. It absolutely broke my heart every time. The girls were hoping they weren't pregnant and telling me about it while I was praying and crossing my fingers every day for a bfp. It's hard and the whole process is a heartache, but we are here for support for when you need to vent. You'll get your bfp and find the whole process was worth it. I'd do it again in a heartbeat.

Thanks Love :0)


----------



## rosababy

Ready, one of the perks of being a teacher. One of the few. :wacko: However, we go to school until the end of June, and I take classes and teach lessons, so I don't really have the summer off. It ends up being like 3 weeks...:shrug: Plus, my dh has military tour for 2 weeks, so we're stuck at home then, too. Our families are 13 and 11 driving hours away, so we end up visiting them for a few days...so our summers are not always very exciting. :nope: We should be able to get away for a week or so to somewhere cool, though! 

Ended up not dtd last night. It was only cd 10, and I usually O on cd 15, so I think we're okay. We were soooo tired. Got home from school at 5, taught a lesson until 6, went to the gym, got home at 7:45 and started cooking dinner only to find out I was out of an ingredient. ARGHH!!!! Ran to the grocery store, and ended up eating at 8:30. Cleaned up, packed lunch for today, went to bed at lke 9:15 exhausted. I was like do what you have to do, just don't wake me. :rofl: He's like let's just wait (as his eyes were closed too). I'm thank goodness. :blush: It's okay, doc said to start on cd 12, and it wouldn't make the big of a difference if we hadn't dtd in a while. So, I'm trusting him.


----------



## ready4baby

Hey Rosa, I think it's ok you didn't dtd! What day was your last clomid pill? Isn't it like 5-10 days after that that you O? We've been on a roll lately...dunno if DH is making an effort for the baby or just been in the mood, but we've bd every day so far this cycle. No good CM as of yet; I think I might try an OPK today or tomorrow, just to see where things are at. 

I'm having one of those exhausted, frustrated, working too hard weeks and I want it OVER! A nice O in the middle of it would be fabulously distracting though... Glad I could give you a laugh, EJW!


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Hey Rosa, I think it's ok you didn't dtd! What day was your last clomid pill? Isn't it like 5-10 days after that that you O? We've been on a roll lately...dunno if DH is making an effort for the baby or just been in the mood, but we've bd every day so far this cycle. No good CM as of yet; I think I might try an OPK today or tomorrow, just to see where things are at.
> 
> I'm having one of those exhausted, frustrated, working too hard weeks and I want it OVER! A nice O in the middle of it would be fabulously distracting though... Glad I could give you a laugh, EJW!

Thanks. We were soooo tired, and it's probably too early anyway. I took my last clomid pill on Sunday, so I'm not expecting to O until this weekend at the earliest. We'll dtd on Thursday come rain or come shine! :haha:

Every day?! Good for YOU! :winkwink: No cm here either. Just some creamy, but not a lot. :shrug:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks for the birthday wishes girls!

Mrs- i WISH I was going to spain! but no, not me! 

Its funny story of spain- in september of 09 I had just found out I was preg, and was leaving for Barcelona in a week or less. It was a FREEEE trip for me, Sean's work was sending me along. So really, free. Well I was all packed, went to work for a few hours and we were leaving after that. At work Sean called me and said we couldn't go to spain. I was like "What the fuck are you talking about". He had been sick, and found out it was Swine Flu, the first fall it came out. He got it from us being at the damn State Fair the weekend before. So now im newly pregnant, he needs to quarantine himself from me for a week....and ive lost out on my free trip, once in a lifetime experience to Spain. Then I had a miscarriage. Sheesh! I'd like to say that things were just not in the stars for me at that time! So yea, Spain, I'd love to go but will never have that chance again! 

So, on a brighter note! Hahhahaa. Sorry, but sometimes life is just a bitch ya know !


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, that's a bummer! Don't say never, though...if you really want it, you could make it happen! How was your bday dinner?

I'm totally tapping my fingers, rosa, just waiting for something to happen this cycle. I"m such a nut job!


----------



## nypage1981

We didn't go last night....TMI but I hadn't "gone" potty in over a day and wasnt wanting to waste a yummy dinner if I couldnt really enjoy it. We made tacos and watched American Idol. Tonight which is my actual bday, we will go out with my daughter. Nothing too exciting! Trying to save all our pennies for vacation next weekend. 

You need a ticker thingy for your cycle cuz unless I ask every day, I will probably not remember!


----------



## rosababy

I was the one talking about Spain! May or may not go...we've made a deal: if we're not pregnant by April, we'll go. Mostly financial reasons, but also because I don't want to travel that far away when I'm too far along. We'll see. 

Ready, I'm anxious, too! I was getting pretty beautiful ewcm by cd 12 and 13 last cycle, so I'm hoping tomorrow it comes. I had so much cm and today and yesterday, not much. :shrug: I wish my temps would go back down, though, this is going to make O hard to pinpoint with the darn high Clomid-temps. :wacko:


----------



## rosababy

NY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! The big 3-0, right?! Yessss!!!! Welcome to the 30 and over club. :winkwink: It's not so bad.:cake:

Ready, you do need a ticker. Wait a minute, you're on the same cd as me. HA! never mind.


----------



## nypage1981

When I was little I thought i'd have 3 kids by 30 and be done making babies. AAAGGGGHHHHHH.:hissy:


----------



## ready4baby

Heh, true, but okay I'll make a ticker, but my cycles are so wacko that it's not necessarily going to predict O.

Rosa your doc probably had a number of reasons for suggesting that you bail on charting, and the clomid effect is probably a big one. Your OPKs will be weird as well, won't they? Not sure on that one. I'm not sure what to do about cm. I've been on EPO and trying to drink plenty of fluids, including green tea, but nothing so far. Are you going to do mucinex at all, or just take it easy?


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Heh, true, but okay I'll make a ticker, but my cycles are so wacko that it's not necessarily going to predict O.
> 
> Rosa your doc probably had a number of reasons for suggesting that you bail on charting, and the clomid effect is probably a big one. Your OPKs will be weird as well, won't they? Not sure on that one. I'm not sure what to do about cm. I've been on EPO and trying to drink plenty of fluids, including green tea, but nothing so far. Are you going to do mucinex at all, or just take it easy?

Thank you for the ticker! Very nice. 

His reason was so that I didn't become obsessive...:blush: Interesting.
Opks can be false positives right after the last pill and during the pill time, but they should be fine after a few days. :shrug: I'm not doing opks this cycle. He told me to not do mucinex either, he said cm was overrated. :saywhat: But we live and die by our ewcm!!! :haha:


----------



## ready4baby

Haha, bow down to the CM gods... we totally read way too much into it, but what else do we have to go on???

Ny, I always thought I would be married at 25 and have my first within a year or two, followed by two more. girl, boy, girl. Yay right! We don't get to pick what happens. Married at 30, ttc & no luck at 31. And wasn't my hubby's first marraige--not exactly the picture perfect scenario! Life just throws all kinds of curveballs... :brat:


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- happy birthday!!!! Enjoy yourself to today, relax, whatever you want to do. 

Rosa- nah, don't think we will take a honeymoon, I'm too exhausted and lazy these days for much. We had a lovely day on Monday so that's enough for me. Plus I'd rather not spend the money on us to go somewhere. Means I can buy extra baby stuff lol. 

Ready- hahaha no one has to know, except for us lol. Just lay a towel down and then you don't have to worry about a dirty floor! I promise we won't tell. WOOOOOT for dtd every day so far. We did that the month I got my bfp. That poor little egg just couldn't escape the :spermy: army lol. 

Ny- when you hit second tri you should tell dh that he owes you a trip to Spain lol. Only been a bit over a day since you went potty? Lucky you. I'm happy if I got once or twice a week! I'm always so gassy, poor dh lol. These days I feel like a fat cow. All I want to do is eat. Thank god the weather is gettin nice. Going to have to get my fat ass walking lol so I don't turn into a whale before the end of this.


----------



## nypage1981

It sure does but I suppose that is the point of life and it's sweet ambiguity. 
Girls- why don't you try preseed? Then there's no worry about the cm!


----------



## nypage1981

Love- Im already super hungry and was hoping MS would kick in so I can stop eating. I have noooo problems with food, thats for sure. IDK about that Spain trip! We are spending thousands of buckaroos on our Disney trip next week. Never knew it was so expensive! Then I'll be going back to florida with him in may or june we go to miami every year. So yea, spain may have to wait a while! Have you gained any energy back the 2nd tri? Im so so so so sos so lazy. Like, out of bed at 830 am and by 1030 I lay on the couch for a snooze. I only need quick snoozes but they are like, required.


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> It sure does but I suppose that is the point of life and it's sweet ambiguity.
> Girls- why don't you try preseed? Then there's no worry about the cm!

I know it helps as a lubricant, but does it honestly help transport the :spermy: like real cm does? We've been using it...no luck yet.


----------



## nypage1981

I thought it helped them get up there faster and farther and provided a home for them to survive longer in....


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> I thought it helped them get up there faster and farther and provided a home for them to survive longer in....

You could be right. That's what real cm does, but I didn't know if the artificial stuff actually did that, or just didn't kill the sperm. :shrug: We're using it, so hopefully it works one of these times. Usually, I have a day or two of ewcm, so I probably don't need it, but it helps us.


----------



## ready4baby

I probably should be using it...I was trying not to freak DH out by introducing a "conception" item into bd. Maybe I'll try to bring it up...

Love how are you & beanie?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- no second tri energy for me so far. If anything I'm more exhausted. But it is probably because I work full time and then I just don't sleep well. Damn this getting up every couple hours to pee and not finding a comfy spot to save my life. I bet if I started exercising I'd have more energy. I don't really eat all that much. I find myself getting full faster but I have the urge to eat almost constantly and of course while I'm at work that means chips and cookies and candy... Poor baby is going to come out in a sugar coma lol.


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> I probably should be using it...I was trying not to freak DH out by introducing a "conception" item into bd. Maybe I'll try to bring it up...
> 
> Love how are you & beanie?

Dh doesn't need to know...just insert it like 15 minutes before you bd. He'll just think you're extra excited about baby making! :rofl:


----------



## Kylarsmom

rosababy said:


> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> It sure does but I suppose that is the point of life and it's sweet ambiguity.
> Girls- why don't you try preseed? Then there's no worry about the cm!
> 
> I know it helps as a lubricant, but does it honestly help transport the :spermy: like real cm does? We've been using it...no luck yet.Click to expand...

SUPPOSEDLY it does! It acts just like fertile cm... supposedly.. Got my bfp first time we used preseed =)


----------



## ready4baby

Haha, you're evil, Rosa, I love it! I'll see if I'm sneaky enough :ninja:

Apparently I didn't NEED it to get preggers before, but somehow it feels better to be _doing _something.


----------



## nypage1981

Love- I am hoping for more energy because im worthless and Yea, I do crave more sugary junk food this time around. With my daughter I wanted fajita vegetables all the time and that was at least healthy. I cant force myself to eat a salad at all right now. BLeck. 

I like rosa's idea with the preseed:) I was nervous about using it too cuz I didn't want OH to feel offended, or unsexy with me using that but I explained it was mainly cuz my body wasn't producing the baby making slippery stuff! He was like, really? You are NEVER dry. Hahahaha. but he understood, just wasn't the right kind. However, we never actually got to use it so...guess my body was being sneaky. Pretty sure it was in New York when we weren't thinking baby making, and I wasn't OPKing and we were just having fun with each other!


----------



## nypage1981

oooh ooooh ooohh, i just realized something- I am proof that vacations around ovulation time are a definate PLUS! Think of that ladies...:)


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Haha, you're evil, Rosa, I love it! I'll see if I'm sneaky enough :ninja:
> 
> Apparently I didn't NEED it to get preggers before, but somehow it feels better to be _doing _something.

heeheee!! I love that emoticon!! :ninja: I wonder if I'll ever have the right opportunity to use this one... :flasher: LOL!! :rofl: It's a wonder I get anything done...

Ny, that's right! I guess my dh and I need to go on a vacay this weekend, then! :yipee:


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I thought it was pretty much artificial cm? It didn't kill the sperm and simulated ewcm conditions? I really have no idea though. 

Ready- maybe you don't have to tell him it's a conception item so to speak. If he asks obviously don't lie to him but if you use the inserts you can do that before you guys dtd. I always pee first just because it's no fun if I have a full bladder so that would give you am opportunity to use it. It may be better in a sense because it seems like men are easily weirder out with ttc even though they want a baby just as much. Go figure. 

Little beanie and I are good. He raves in there to music I can't hear and I'm exhausted lol. I'm finally starting to look less fat and more pregnant. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow afternoon, no idea what for though lol.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- I'm going to have a LOT of working out to do after this baby to get a nice body with all the junk I want to eat. I am fond of grapes and apples right now so that's at least something. My butt is going to get soooo big haha. Yeah, I'm pretty useless too. After I get off work I sort of just shut down. I've discovered sciatica! It's a wonderful pain in the ass, literally... My mom and middle sister have had it their entire life and now I'm getting it because I'm pregnant. It's only on the right side but it hurts so much and even more because I have to stand for 8+ hours a day. I'm discovering lower back pain as well. Joy joy. At least dh gives me nightly rubbings. I'm give him a sad look as I pathetically ask him to rub my butt.


----------



## nypage1981

LOL funny on my other thread I was just saying that apples sound great to me but i hate biting into them and hate cutting them so apparently im too lazy for apples! I do have a thing for grapes and strawberries in yogurt dip right now. Yummmm. ANOTHER funny similarity- I already have sciatica but I get it a lot. I pinch my sciatic nerve on the right side often because I have lower back scoliosis. Its been reeeeallly bad this week. I cant even get up sometiems when laying down or roll to another position. My OH has trained in this sort of thing and says to lay on back on hard ground, bend knees up, and lower them side to side.....OUCH though! Also, believe it or not, but a lot of low back pain comes from behind our knees first. SO, lay on your back, leg up, DH put hand around front of knee, and push leg back just a tad. This stretches behind our knees and will bring some pressure off of lower back. Most pain is from lack of stretching. So make sure to stretch. Oh, and it all hurts like a bitch when you have a pinched nerve. Lol.


----------



## ready4baby

rosa there are some great ones in there huh? :tease:

Thanks for the tips girls...I should probably work in a little preseed action, although it might be too early! No signs whatsoever...leaving tomorrow for vaca, so maybe my body is going to hold off until i get back. :shrug:

Knocked up ladies, I'm sorry you're feeling so tired and having troubles with food & tummies & bums...that part's not fun at all! :nope: Hopefully some of those things get better as you get further along (sorry, love, probably not the sciatica)...


----------



## Kylarsmom

NY and love, i want apples too! I have been craving fruit! but i cant have it! Natural sugar... booooooo


----------



## nypage1981

Oh sad! What the heck are you supposed to eat?!? lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

im a nervous wreck today. my mommy is in surgery and has been in recovery for 2 hours and i cant be at the hospital for another couple of hours. i hate sitting here. My dad is up there and the dr hasnt even let him know how it went!! And he cant see her while she's in recovery! UGH! My mom is my best friend and i'm so worried! It was a big surgery but not anything like life threatening... she has severely damaged nerves that they are trying to fix, she basically lives in severe pain all the time & this surgery can hopefully fix it.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Protein and good carbs! i can have a few bites of fruit if my blood sugar is low , but not much of it =(


----------



## nypage1981

:flasher:Ready I hope your Ovulation waits til sunday night at least. Then you can have at it! Is it just you 3 going? So no chance of you sneaking away? 

For disney- my MAJOR necessity was a condo that had a separate bedroom so we wouldnt miss out on a whole month of TTC...well, now i'd have been ok without cuz we are NOT having sex right now with any spotting! Poor OH......

When we went to NY i remember thinking, the only reason im going with him is so we dont miss an entire ovulation time while he is gone. We spent a lot of extra money for me to go last minute just for my fertile period. Hope it pays off!


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar- I hope she's well. So he cannot see her yet in recovery? Thats weird! At our place they aren't normally in recovery for that long.....maybe the surgery went longer and she didn't actually get to recovery 2 hours ago.


----------



## Kylarsmom

No my dad called when she was done 2 1/2 hours ago and they still havent let him see her or told him how it went. Im crying so much i just wanna know, im so worrid. Thank you Ny.


----------



## nypage1981

Well what the hell is their problem?! I can;t imagine them just not telling him anything for that long....sometimes though they need to take xrays, get pain management in order, clean her up, bandage whatever they need to bandage, stuff like that. Maybe its just a slow hospital. I am to presume if something was WRONG they'd have said by now. Chin up!


----------



## ready4baby

I agree with Ny...your dad would have been told if something was "wrong"...she's just waking up. Some people are slower to wake up and recover after anesthesia. :hugs: I hope all is well & I'm sure it is...........

Thanks for flashing me Ny ;) Yeah just the three of us so it would be awkward at best, and it's just a hotel so they don't have suites or anything. It'll be our first time staying somewhere like that with all 3 of us.


----------



## rosababy

kylarsmom, I hope your mom is okay! That must be hard...the not knowing. I'm sure she's fine. :hugs:

Ny, my dh is canceling an overnight trip for Saturday, because it's fertile time. I was so relieved and touched at how he put our "situation" first. :thumbup:

ready, :loo: heehee! Sounds like you DO have a conception-vacay on your hands here! When do you normally O? I've been on cd15 lately, so that's when I'm expecting it, but with Clomid, who knows if it'll be changed.


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- guess you are just fingers crossed for ovulation sunday night! Do it right before you leave to get some up there just in case and recline the car seat back a bit. Hahahhaaha

Rosa- that is soooo awesome that he canceled it! . Mine also put ours first in january when he called monday and was like, "do you want to come to new york on friday?"....lol. He had just been told by work and knew i'd be all crazy about him going while i was fertile. IT costed a lot to do last minute and stuff but we got over it. You only live once. I'd say to plan Spain around fertile time if you arent preggers by then:) And I definately suggest pregnancy vacays with the hubby though too. It wont happen for a while after that so you really need it.


----------



## Deethehippy

Kylarsmom said:


> Protein and good carbs! i can have a few bites of fruit if my blood sugar is low , but not much of it =(

Hope your mum is ok Kylarsmum, i'm sure everything is fine, it's just so worrying when you don't hear right away :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

WootWoot for conception vacas! Hopefully soon to be followed by babymoons to mexico, spain or aruba!


----------



## nypage1981

Babymoons. Thats funny. I hope my Miami trip will be a babymoon and that i CANT go to my favorite Sushi place on southbeach:)


----------



## loveinbinary

I could probably live happily on fruit if I weren't too tired/lazy to go to the store and stock up. Talk about lazy. But if I sugar urge strikes you bet I'll get off my butt and go buy cookies or something lol. I eat an apple every morning at work, balances out all the junk that follows it lol. My biggest problem with apples is they make my gums bleed when I bite into them. 

Ny- it's nice to know that my beanie isn't the only one being a pain in the butt lol. I'll have to try what you suggested if you say it works. My mom just sits on her fist when it gets really bad and that somehow seems to help her. My problem is when it flares up while I'm at work. I can't just go sit down to ease it. I just have to wince through the pain. Yesterday was really bad, my lower back through my butt was sore to the point where just walking or moving almost brought me to tears. I find the pain puts me in a very very bad mood which is definitely no good when you work retail. 

Oh the things we do to avoid another cycle. I'd have stuck a cork in me and stood on my head if it would have helped my chances lol. 

Kylar- I'm so sorry your mom had to have surgery. Hospitals can be so inconsiderate sometimes. You'd think that regardless of whether or not she was awake they would at least come out and let someone know how the surgery went and how she was doing instead of leaving you both to worry like that. I'd hunt someone down and make them tell you what's going on.


----------



## nypage1981

Love- sorry to bring this up, but just wait til your belly is really big and heavy. Your poooooor back! You may have to cut some hours....


----------



## ready4baby

oooh that's right, AND babymoons to miami! :) I think you need to update your ticker, ny...

Rosa, your O day is probably going to be a little different than before, don't you think? Mine is anywhere from cd15 to like 38 or something. :shrug: It sucks. I'm just going to hope it was just like last month & right on time [-o&lt;


----------



## nypage1981

I can't bear to update it yet to a pregnancy one....im toooo scared! . I should erase the one i've got though as my daughter's bday has come and gone.


----------



## ready4baby

Well...you could replace it with something fun or motivating...you don't have to do a baby growth one if you don't want to.


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> oooh that's right, AND babymoons to miami! :) I think you need to update your ticker, ny...
> 
> Rosa, your O day is probably going to be a little different than before, don't you think? Mine is anywhere from cd15 to like 38 or something. :shrug: It sucks. I'm just going to hope it was just like last month & right on time [-o&lt;

Not sure if it'll change. :shrug: Mine has been cd 15 for a few cycles now, but once or twice it was 16 and 17. I'm interested in seeing how/if Clomid changes it.


----------



## EJW147

Kylar- By now you have probably heard from your dad but I hope your mom is recovering well! 

Ladies I'm kinda in shock, I just had a lot of ewcm and I'm on cd24 of a 28-30day cycle, not sure if I'm O-ing late or my body is just going crazy! lol But I haven't had any ewcm this cycle untill today. hmmm This is where I'm hitting myself in the head for not charting the last couple days! Never O-ed this late that I know of but I'm excited regardless because DH will be home tonight and we can dtd finally! :happydance:


----------



## ready4baby

Yeah, EJW! Did you stop charting early, while your temps were still low? So you really don't think you've O'd yet? Well, that's great! Go pounce him :)

I did an OPK tonight, just to see. Not even close...very faint line...so I guess no cm really means, hey ready, you're not ready. Spending the morning home with my stepson,then a few hours of work before off for our weekend!


----------



## EJW147

Ready- Hope you have an awesome weekend away! The cm could mean nothing, I always get one day with ewcm and I haven't had any until today so who knows. I might have already ovulated or maybe I wont O at all this cycle. I just know I am going to enjoy my hubby tonight and go back to charting next cycle lol :)


----------



## EJW147

Oh sorry to answer your question I stopped charting because my temps have been all over the place and I thought by now I either ovulated or wasnt going to this cycle. I wish I had some opks tonight just because I'm curious


----------



## rosababy

EJW, go bd just in case! That's really late, but who knows...maybe your body geared up to O and never did it. :shrug: Can't hurt to bd a little more, right? Start temping again!

Still no cm for me. Not even slippery when I wipe...very dry. Weird. I had a lot of sticky and creamy a few days ago, and now nothing. Tomorrow the bd'ing starts for real. :sex:


----------



## Deethehippy

I think i am gonna be out this month now .........i am ill :(
My IBS has flared bigtime and i'm not sure why and i have a cold! Bah lol
Not sure my body will be doing the conceiving thing too amongst all that so i feel pretty pessimistic. Sorry i just stopped by to moan!

How is everyone else doing? How is your mum Kylarsmum?


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- I'm sorry you are ill. Are you still planning to dtd/have been dtd? Fingers crossed you get lucky this cycle even with being sick.


----------



## ready4baby

Morning ladies...Dee sorry you aren't feeling well, but remember that your uterus is quite independent (doesn't feritlity just have a mind of its own?) You are most definitely still in the game!

Kylar, how is your mom?

I'm headed out this afternoon...I'll check in here & there (especially if we end up doing that thing where I lay on the bathroom floor :rofl: ) Although it doesn't seem like my fertile time is NOW anyhow. FX for you, rosa, go make a baby!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- fertile period or not I say go for it!! Can't possibly hurt anything, except our dignity lol.


----------



## ready4baby

Haha, and what's left of THAT after ttc for awhile? :laugh2:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi ladies- hope everyone is well today!


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, are you getting a scan today?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- pfft dignity is overrated anyways. You do what you have to in order to make a baby. Even if it means laying on dirty hotel floors or doing headstands after dtd lol. 

Ny- how are you doing this morning? How's the spotting? Having another scan today?

As for me, my feet are KILLING me and I'm stuck at work till 3:30. It's only quarter after 9 now. I even bought brand new insoles for my shoes that aren't helping much. My day isn't going very well so far.


----------



## ready4baby

Love, sorry to hear you're achey today! Do you have anywhere to sit during the day, or are you really on your feet the whole time? That is such a bummer... hopefully the day goes quickly & you are definitely do a delicious foot rub tonight!


----------



## loveinbinary

I work retail which means sitting isn't an option. It wouldn't be so bad if I were running around the store rather than standing in one spot for 8.5 hours. It's the standing that really gets to me. Sadly, I won't be getting any foot rubs until after baby is born. Early on my midwife told me that footrubs aren't allowed because there are pressure points in your foot that can cause miscarriage or premature labor.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey girls, sorry I didnt update last night , was up at the hospital with my mom! The dr didnt come tell them anything until THIS MORNING ! How insane is that? And even at that all my dad said he really said was that the surgery went as expected. WTH? Maybe its my dads bad translation, but if thats all he really sad, that is BS! Anyway, she was doing really well when I got to see her, the pain meds made her so sleepy, shes on stuff stronger than morphine ;/ dad said this morning she was pretty bad bc her IV wasnt working and they didnt know it, so she hadnt been getting any medicine and was in a lot of pain, but if they can get back on top of the pain she may get to go home today! Thanks guys for being concerned for her and me! I really appreciate it!! 

Ny - Isn't your scan today? Praying for you and bean!!

Love- Ive been very achy as well. I feel like my uterus is growing bc it hurts all the time! Like its growing and stretching and it hurts to put a lot of pressure on it, or bend over!

Everyone else , those that are O'ing or about to , hope you catch that eggy, fingers x'd for you!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- so glad to hear you mom is well and may come home today!! I would have a talk with that doctor about how he cares for his patients and their worried families. It is absolutely unacceptable! They are supposed to have nurses come in and check the iv and such to make sure everything is as it should. They should have been aware that her ov wasn't working soon after it happened. 
I know how you feel. I'm pretty sure little man in there is stretching out his home in there. I knelt down to pick something up and had the worst shooting pain on my right side. Rolling over is slowly becoming a challenge lol. Don't get me started on bending over lol.


----------



## Deethehippy

Kylarsmum, glad your mum is ok and hope she gets home soon :flower:

Love - it's a shame you have a standing job whilst pregnant, i hope you get to put your feet up some when you get home, i do a standing job too so i know it wont be easy if i get my BFP but i still want it so badly!

I hope i am still in the game, bloody colds and stuff! Should be 'due' AF on the 15th so FX.


----------



## nypage1981

Hello everyone-
Love- I know how you feel about work. I have to lift patients and push beds and wheelchairs around a lot too and always feels like im going to kill myself. I haven't gone this week yet, just haven't felt like exerting myself in that way right now. With my MC history I may as well just take the 1st tri off from work whenever I find out im preg! 

Kylar- glad mom is ok, and not glad she's got kind of a douche for a doctor! 

IDK why doctors do this but I just got a call back from the nurse and my doc who said call thursday is not even in today. SO now I have to hope that once she relays info to another, they will agree on the ultrasound, which i dont have that much faith in. PFFFT. Doctors.


----------



## Kylarsmom

UGH Ny that is so frustrating!!! I'd be going somewhere else! Most places are so good about scans when you have spotting and previous m/c .. i dont understand this being such an issue for them! GEEZ!! 

Love- OMG rolling over at night is the pits!!!!!!! hahahaa


----------



## butterfly25

Hi ladies, 

I do not think I have introduced my self on here before...I actually ttc with some ladies back in october witht he holloween testers. I remember Kylarsmom for sure but I'm sure there are more of you I will remember too. 

I am 23 weeks tomorrow, and feeling good. This is my 3rd baby and is a BOY! So I have one girl and this makes boy 2. My due date is July 1, but becuase of a csection I will deliver around June 20th or so. 

I hope to make more friends in here....:) Talk to you all later.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey butterfly!! welcome back!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Forget taking first tri off, I'd like to take my whole pregnancy off lol. If it's not one thing it's another, sore feet, sore back, sciatica, all of the above. Top that off with the lack of energy to do anything. But the money means more stuff for baby. 
I would go into your doctors office and tell them you are still spotting and that the doctor promised you a scan today of the spotting continued. Let your hormones take over and tell them you are concerned for your baby and let them know you won't be leaving till you know what's going on. Doctors offices have next to no sympathy and there is no excuse for it. Things would be very different if they were in your shoes. Don't let them push you off to another day. Make them see you.


----------



## loveinbinary

Welcome back butterfly!! I don't know you as I was part of the thanksgiving testing group but it's always nice having people join! This is my first and he's due August 4. I promise you the ladies here are amazing. Wouldn't have gotten my bfp without them.


----------



## nypage1981

I am waiting still the nurse will call me back w info. I would be ok if t was tommorow. I'm not in that great a hurry. If its bad I can be in dumb bliss for one more day. Ha. Although I'm pretty ill today. guess that could happen wig a drop in hormones too but feels like baby sickness. 

Welcome butterfly.


----------



## repogirl813

NY, i have my fx for you!!! That is horrible you are getting all this run around, i wish that the nurses at doctor's offices would put themselves in our shoes for a bit!! They woud then feel different when we called being a concerned mother!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

When did the nurse say she would call back? I'd give it maybe another hour then start calling them. Be persistant! Doctors have a way of pushing people off because they just allow it to happen. I'm sure your little beanie is fine. It's probably all the EXTRA hormones that are making you feel sick today. I hope they don't tell you to come in tomorrow because I want to see your little bean!! Speaking of, you owe us some scan pictures missy lol! You've had time with your phone, now we want to see this little bean lol! Didn't you say a while back that you'd be able to have scans whenever where you work? Would you be able to go down there for a scan?


----------



## robo123

hey star, yeah i am glad i have changed jobs a lot less stress, hope the babymaking will benefit it. 

NY fingers crossed u see an energetic little bean in there. xxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls! Ok, the nurses and ultrasound tech ended up being super cool and diligent. The nurse called at 123 pm, said the doc put the order in for ultrasound lemme talk to the ultrasound tech, comes back on the phone says can you come now. Im like hell ya! So i was gone by 2 and thought they were nice about it. The ultrasound tech thanked me for getting there so quick. Lol. 

Anyways- gummy bear is there, heart beating at 142 bpm and measuring 7w1d. She said I will probably not get a good picture for a couple weeks because my uterus is sooooo tilted back. As she is doing the ultrasound I see things like yolk sac and baby and stuff but the pics are super fuzzy and not showing everything at once cuz they really have to dig for my uterus. OUCH. Bad thing is, they cant find the source of the spotting. I wish they could to put my mind at ease. Im still afraid the next time there will be no heart beat! 

About getting scanned at work- I can depending on the day I work, and what tech is working. Some will tell the manager if I ask and some are cool. I wanted to wait until I know everything is going to be good though before I had friends at work scan me so they aren;t the ones who have to tell bad knews ya know? 

My pics dont look like anything yet! I will so put one up when I am thinking it looks like something. The tech said it looks just like it should at 7w1d. Whew! Again- shocked. I have just been shocked and shocked and shocked with this one. I was for sure thinking it was breaking down and I was losing it because i had some "stuff" that looked stringy come out of me a few times now. WEIRD!


----------



## robo123

that's fab news NY cant wait to see the pics when you can see the little one. xxxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

See we told you bean was a sticky one!! Yay !!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

:witch: has arrived..... Therefore I start Femara in 5 days and then await my surge for the 1st cycle of IUI!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrayts Nypage1981~~!!


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> I work retail which means sitting isn't an option. It wouldn't be so bad if I were running around the store rather than standing in one spot for 8.5 hours. It's the standing that really gets to me. Sadly, I won't be getting any foot rubs until after baby is born. Early on my midwife told me that footrubs aren't allowed because there are pressure points in your foot that can cause miscarriage or premature labor.

WOW! I have never heard of this before! That sucks! I was looking forward to mandatory foot and back rubs when I get preggers! :hissy:


----------



## nypage1981

Swept boooo for af but yaaayy for starting iui. I assume you are paying out of pocket for that? What is fear and what kind of physical side effects are you going to endure?


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry that was a hooked on phones post. Damn new phone touchscreen typing sucks. I meant swepa what is femara and what side effects will it cause.


----------



## rosababy

swept, I'm sorry AF got you, but yippee for iui!! I hope you have great luck with it! :happydance:

Ny, :yipee: I'm so glad you were able to get in for a scan, and that it was great! Weird that they don't know what the spotting is coming from. Is it still happening? A lot? Still brown? I'm sure everything is fine. :thumbup: 

Afm, cd 12 = :sex: Still no ewcm...maybe the Clomid is drying me out. I'll use pre~seed, just in case (we would have anyway). I'm having some little cramps, so I'm hoping they're little eggies in waiting. :haha: I'll be very interested in my cd21 blood test to see if anything actually happened with Clomid. I wish I had a scan on whatever cd to see if I had follicles waiting. Not even sure what that all means...:shrug:


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa-I'm not really spottin right now no. But whenever it goes for a day it seems to come back. Maybe not this time!

What does the cd21 test show? I have heard clomid dries some out. So yay for preseed. I hope you only need clomid this time!


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, yeah!! Of course the bean is good--we insist! :)

Swepa good luck this cycle!!!

Afm, we bd right before we left for our trip!!! Wasn't expecting that...on the road now... I had some ovary twinges today and the start of wet cm. Still early tho I think. :)


----------



## nypage1981

Ooooooh ready good for you to have a romp before the trip. Have fun!


----------



## Swepakepa3

nypage1981 said:


> Swept boooo for af but yaaayy for starting iui. I assume you are paying out of pocket for that? What is fear and what kind of physical side effects are you going to endure?


Yes I am paying out of pocket for this treatment :dohh::dohh: ...... Femara is another form of Clomid with less side effects....my doctor didn't really tell me any side effects with Femara but i'm sure there are some..... As for other side effects i don't know... I start to take it CD 5 which is next wednesday so I will let you know!


----------



## Kylarsmom

i hope it works swepakepa, im so hopeful for you! you deserve this soooo much!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Swepakepa3 said:


> :witch: has arrived..... Therefore I start Femara in 5 days and then await my surge for the 1st cycle of IUI!!!

Good luck with that IUI Swepa :flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

nypage1981 said:


> Hey girls! Ok, the nurses and ultrasound tech ended up being super cool and diligent. The nurse called at 123 pm, said the doc put the order in for ultrasound lemme talk to the ultrasound tech, comes back on the phone says can you come now. Im like hell ya! So i was gone by 2 and thought they were nice about it. The ultrasound tech thanked me for getting there so quick. Lol.
> 
> Anyways- gummy bear is there, heart beating at 142 bpm and measuring 7w1d. She said I will probably not get a good picture for a couple weeks because my uterus is sooooo tilted back. As she is doing the ultrasound I see things like yolk sac and baby and stuff but the pics are super fuzzy and not showing everything at once cuz they really have to dig for my uterus. OUCH. Bad thing is, they cant find the source of the spotting. I wish they could to put my mind at ease. Im still afraid the next time there will be no heart beat!
> 
> About getting scanned at work- I can depending on the day I work, and what tech is working. Some will tell the manager if I ask and some are cool. I wanted to wait until I know everything is going to be good though before I had friends at work scan me so they aren;t the ones who have to tell bad knews ya know?
> 
> My pics dont look like anything yet! I will so put one up when I am thinking it looks like something. The tech said it looks just like it should at 7w1d. Whew! Again- shocked. I have just been shocked and shocked and shocked with this one. I was for sure thinking it was breaking down and I was losing it because i had some "stuff" that looked stringy come out of me a few times now. WEIRD!

Congrats NY on seeing your beanie, i'm sure he/she will continue along just fine :0) How exciting for you. I have a retroverted uterus apparantly, hope it does not hinder my TTC too much.


----------



## nypage1981

Swepa I hope t wotks. So how come the iui? How do they decide to do that? 

Dee I rdo think those uterus have trouble getting pregnant because sperm doesn't get up thel. re as well. Maybe 2hen fertile try a position that would allow for them to go higher.


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa-I'm not really spottin right now no. But whenever it goes for a day it seems to come back. Maybe not this time!
> 
> What does the cd21 test show? I have heard clomid dries some out. So yay for preseed. I hope you only need clomid this time!

I hope your spotting stays away! Maybe it was just a beginning of the pregnancy thing and now you'll be spot free. :flower:

The blood test on cd 21 will test for my progetesterone level. If it's high, they'll know I ovulated, which means the clomid worked. If it's low, the Clomid didn't work well, and he might up my dosage or put me on a different med. Or just try it again next cycle. He put me on clomid in the first place because my progesterone level was too low, meaning I can't get pregnant, since it's the hormone that allows the egg to implant...I'm sure you know this. So, it was either progesterone suppositories (which didn't make me too happy to insert that thing for 2 weeks and then throughout the 1st trimester if I did get preggers), or clomid which is a 5 day pill. I was like the pill thank you very much! Plus, I think part of my problem was that while I was ovulating, I probably was not ovulating mature enough eggs. Evidently, the mature eggs help thicken the lining and raise the progesterone levels. Kind of like a "chicken and the egg" situation (no pun intended!) because I'm not producing good enough eggs, which doesn't give me the right progesterone, which makes me not produce the good eggs...and you can see where I'm going with this. :haha: Sooooo....the clomid should help me produce "super eggs". :haha: 

To sum up, cd 21 will test my progesterone levels. :rofl: Sorry the long post...I'm sure you know all of this already. :wacko:


----------



## rosababy

Swepa, to piggyback on Ny's question, why the iui? How long have you been ttc? Have you tried meds by themselves yet? That sucks that you have to pay for it. :wacko: Is it wicked expensive?

How is everyone doing today? I'm back at work today, so I should be able to check in and out all day. (yesterday I was at a training all day, and couldn't get to my computer, had plans last night too...I was like this is all getting in the way of my BnB time! :rofl:)


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- I told you everything would be just fine!! Your gummy bear is still in there with a beating heart. When I had a heavy bleed at 10+5 with two large clots, they couldn't find a source for it either. Some women seem to just bleed for no reason. Your bean probably won't look like much for another 3-ish weeks or so. We don't care if if doesn't look like much. We will still think it's the cutest thing in all the world lol. 

My doctors appointment yesterday was kind of boring, very routine and scanless. She used a Doppler on me and little button was so snuggled away in there that she had a hard time finding the heartbeat at first. I must have looked worried because she told me I was definitely still pregnant. My next scan is the 31st at 22 weeks. Seems like it's so far away. 
I feel like I've popped. I suddenly feel very big and round. Definitely can't suck it in anymore.


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- So does it mean if you do get pregnant they will have you on progesterone right away for first trimester or should this super egg make your progesterone just fine in first trimester? I am glad I dont have to do suppositories. I asked my doctor about that and he said those are what used to be used because they didn't have a good oral one. Now this one is a "something" (can't remember what he said) and is more of a natural progesterone. IDK though I just felt good with what he said! Lol. Taking it though is pretty rough. It sure does enhance the sickness feeling and I pretty much can barely move im so tired and weak. Does Clomid make you feel tired at all? And like Swepa says femara has less side effects, what effects are you getting from clomid? 

Love- I cant wait for a bump. I was already getting chunky, and when I get chunky its all belly cuz im like 5'2" my gaining weight made me look pregnant anyways....now I just feel fat. And I haven't told family yet and I feel like they just think i've gotten fat. And I saw SUCH cute swim suits yesterday and wanted to buy one for florida but remembered I will not be getting into a suit on my vacation cuz I have a fat chunky tummy. I wish it was bump already but im in that major bloat stage. ICK!! So now that you got your gender scan do you still have a scan through your docs coming up?


----------



## rosababy

Ny, I'm not sure if I'd have to supplement with progesterone if I do get pregnant. I guess they'll know when they see the blood tests. :shrug: My thinking is that the super egg should be plenty, but who knows. I also put a cream on after o to AF twice a day, but I don't know how much that actually helps. I've had no real side effects. The only one was hot flashes in the middle of the night, which was not fun, but not too bad. My temps have been an entire degree higher, so that's strange, but again, oh well. Not tired, nope. But everyone reacts differently. :shrug: I guess I've been pretty lucky, because I've heard some ladies don't react well at all. I'm on a higher dosage, too. Most people start out on 50 mg, and my doc put me straight in the big girl pants at 100 mg. Sweet! Maybe it'll help sooner!


----------



## nypage1981

Nice! I hope for you it works once and you can be done with it all! Thats is pretty amaing that you have no bad side effects. I would think they would just test your progesterone if you ever get pregnant. I never had mine tested, they just gave me the pills. Im cool with that although I cant tell if i'd be so sick without them but ima just go with it. Except im seriously green. Im about to pay for all that wishing and hoping;)

So, do you have the appointment for 8 days away for your test then?


----------



## rosababy

Yep! Next saturday, I just go into the lab with my "order" and they take blood and I leave. They probably gave you the prog because you had a miscarriage, maybe? A lot of times mc are because the progesterone levels aren't high, so it could have been because of that. Can't hurt to have high levels, though (from what I understand anyway), so maybe it's just a precaution. If my levels are high on 21, I'm sure they won't give me anything if I do end up getting pregnant.

I'm sorry you're feeling "green." Hopefully it'll go away soon. I don't look forward to that at all. I really hope I'm one of the lucky ones who doesn't get morning sickness. :wacko: Of course, I always assumed I'd be a lucky one who got pregnant the first try, too! :wacko: When I started taking a new brand of Maca, I was so nauseous, and I was like this is going to SUCK if I'm sick throughout the first 3 months!


----------



## rosababy

Ready, are you on vacay already?

Anyone heard from Andrea? 

Kiki, still lurking? :flower: Miss you.


----------



## nypage1981

They gave me progesterone for the spotting I think and yes because of my last miscarriage. MKes me feel better so that in itself may be a winner. How do you go to the docomo Sunday? This is the first pregnancy where I've felt ill. And i can tell the moment it started too on my bday wed. I'm not puking or anything but like you felt really nauseous. 

I was also wondering where brandy has been. Ready left yesterday for her weekend away so assuming she is doing water park stuff. 

I thought of another worry to obsess with. Flying next week. Hope I am not sick. Also, the radiation that ill be getting. Eeeeek.


----------



## rosababy

Are you sure you have to go through the xrays? Call the doc and ask if it's okay, then you'll feel better. I"m sure it's fine, or we would have heard more of a stink about it from all the preggos in the world who fly...

The lab is open until 2 on Saturdays...I'm going on a Saturday, not Sunday.

Lots of people have been mia lately. Yoooooohoooooo....where are you?!:shrug:


----------



## nypage1981

Oh I thought I read sunday. Derrrr. I have heard we get sat radiation from being closer o sun but wa, i will opt out of the cray machine if they have it. Minneapolis doesn't yet. This means is need a pat down in Orlando. Booo. I hope they dont have it yet.


----------



## nypage1981

I give up with bnb on my phone. That post was all kiddewompus.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

:sex:Howdy ho girls! 

I've been relaxing then working then relaxing again. Not stressing over ttc is definitely nice. :sex: has been happening a lot lately. Yay. I'll enjoy it, but j think I'm coming into my fertile period. Cm is noticeably creamy today! So it's hard but I'm going to have to turn down dh if he tries to initiate. Oh that's what I've been doing differently. Not trying at a to get any lol. :coffee::thumbup:

How is everyone doing ??


----------



## loveinbinary

Swepa- iui, in utero insemination right? Following ny's question, why did they decide to do that? 

Rosa- nightly back rubs are still mandatory lol. I really don't know about the whole no foot rub thing. The midwife told me earlier on that if I go for a pedicure not to let them rub my feet because of the pressure points. I'd never heard of it before but I wasn't going to chance it, even though my poor little feets are miserable. Hopefully clomid does the trick. I hear plenty of women get their bfp on the first round. I'm sure they will monitor you after you get pregnant to make sure your progesterone levels are as they should be. 

Ny- I had my private gender scan on saturday. My next scan at the end of the month is through my doctor. They'll be able to tell me the gender but I already know because I cheated lol. I'm sure you'd look wonderful in a bathing suit so hush. I was weighed yesterday... 187 talk about scary and I'm about our height, possibly an inch taller. I hate my body.. And all I want to do is EAT! It makes me kind of depressed.


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- go figure right? You stop ttc and dh is now all over you lol. Maybe not initiating it and telling him no while you aren't ttc will get him all reved up and ready to pounce you when you start trying again.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea I hope it works. 2 cycles and we're back. It's berm nice not thinking about it. Granted I've been off here a few days at a time. but I feel if I got on all the time I'd lose myself in ttc thoughts again. It's hard to avoid it this cycle. Especially since I know I'll be o'ing in the next week or so. And dh is about to start his training for his new position. So he's switching to first shift for a week WHICH MEANS I GET TO SPEND THE NIGH WITH MY HISBAND FOR A WHOLE WEEK!!! That hasn't happened in over two years :) so I'm really excited!


----------



## ready4baby

Hi ladies! Just came in to say hi! We're having a great time at the waterpark...wave pool and slides and such...and such a pretty view of the mountains...

I'm getting the progesterone test as well, 8 days after O--we can compare numbers, Rosa! I started getting some wet cm, so I'm gearing up for something; too bad we can't really do anything about it. Maybe tonight in the shower ;)

Mrs, are you ntnp, or are you going to avoid bd when you feel fertile? 

Love, I want bump pics!!!

Oh, and Ny, they do have xray scanners in minneapolis...they were way down at checkpoint 6 when I went through there last. Just enter through a different checkpoint! Even if you go that way, you can opt for a patdown. Guess what? I might have to fly to MN next weekend for work :happydance: So I'd get to see my family for a day or two as part of the work trip!

Hope you girls are all well!


----------



## nypage1981

Wow ready we may be at MSP at the same IME. Lol. What day are you flying back?


----------



## ready4baby

I think I'd be there Sat mid day and then return tue late afternoon--will we cross paths? ;)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ready! Oh that sounds like such a blast! I wish I wasthere with you. Sadly I didn't get any pool time last year so we're going to install our own, so we can just swim and enjoy. Yep... Ntnp.. I'm going to avoid. But if we get caught up in the moment... Then what happens happens. I didn't want to go on bc for the small amount time ntnp. Plus I swore to never go on bc again till we finally conceive. I think being on the depo shot has some effect on this whole situation. Grrrr...


----------



## nypage1981

READY- our flight leaves Saturday at 1 so we will be there at 11! Maybe be boarding before you land but Damn close!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- it sounds like you are having a wonderful time!! Woohoo for shower fun. It's one of dh's favorites. I get off work in 2 hours, I promise I'll take a new bump picture and post it. 

I think one day we should all meet up. With how close we've all gotten it only seems right to eventually meet lol.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I know a brunch date! Everyone bring their little ones that we've worked so hard to get! I think that would be so muchfun! 

I wonder how long it'll take when we ttc again.... 18 months ntnp.. 7 months ttc.. :( grrr... We'll get it one day


----------



## rosababy

Mrs good to see you again! So you said you'll ntnp for 2 cycles and then you're back in the saddle again? I'm glad that you're able to spend the evenings with your dh again! That's very exciting. Doesn't it figure that your dh is ready to go when you're not officially ttc now?! Maybe it'll be better to keep him thinking you're ntnp when you DO start ttc...and the :sex: will still be great! :winkwink: I also think my 12 years on the pill are having some effect here in my ttc troubles. :wacko: I wish someone would have told me.

ready and Ny, omg sounds like you'll be in the same place at the same time!!! 
I like Love's idea...we should totally all meet someday with our little ones! How fun would that be?! It would be kinda weird talking face to face! 

Ready, have FUN this weekend! I'm so jealous! I"m not doing anything fun...singing at church but that means I have to get up at 6:00 on Sunday. :wacko: So not fun. So you don't know exactly when your prog blood test will be yet? Doc said to schedule it for cd 21. I'm thinking if I o late, won't the results be off?! Well, hopefully I o on time. :shrug: No cm for me. Totally dry. I think clomid is affecting it...I had TONS of sticky and creamy back on cd 7-10 and now nothing. I usually have ewcm by now, but oh well.


----------



## rosababy

So lately I've noticed I've been typing in the emoticons in regular emails...and then I remember that they don't work. :rofl: LOL!!! It seems so boring to not have a smiley face rolling on the floor laughing or winking or hugging! :haha:


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks hun! Taking another swim break, and I feel like a total, complete, ttc-aholic. I poas (opk) because I'm having major ovary cramping :( It was totally negative, a faint line, but I also haven't been holding my pee etc. I just did it on a whim. Anyway, it must still be early. I'm totally a psycho :wacko:

I hear you on wanting to use emoticons. I can take it one further...I have actively had to swallow my words in mid sentence talking to dh because I nearly said "bd" outloud. He would so think I'm nuts! :) He's being very good about the hottub, I haven't said anything but he has just got in for a minute to warm up and then sat on the edge. What a good boy :) 

Rosa, I think day 21 is common but if you O late, I agree it might not be the right day. Nothing to worry about now, but maybe you could check your doctor a few days after O and see. Mine specifically said to time it after O, but she knows my cycles are not predictable. 

I have to run--hello to all!


----------



## rosababy

Ready, I talk about ttc to a few friends here and there and often catch myself almost saying bd and dh, etc. :haha: I'm dying to poas (opk) too! I'm not doing them this cycle. Doc told me not to...it's killing me. :wacko: He told us to bd on cd 12, 14, 16, and 18, so my dh said what would it change? Besides spending money on them? :blush: Because I wanna know when I o!!! :hissy: I'm sure cd 21 will be fine for me, I have o'ed on cd 15 for a few cycles now. If I o late, I'll make sure to tell the doc.


----------



## nypage1981

:loopy:Me too ready- I always want to talk in TTC lingo around people im like WHOA. Loser!

Hi Mrs! Nice to see ya! Brunch would be so fun with us all but hell, we should take that up a notch. Mexican girls trip. Yay! That sounds fun eh? 
I may be a few years before I can do that. Lol. 

So, I just panicked. I allowed myself to ponder breast feeding and I had to kick myself. NO thinking that far ahead, Nikki. Naughty girl! :dohh:. Must make it past the damn first trimester of hell first. 

Im off to work for a few hours and then we are finally having my daughter's bday party madness tommorrow since she was sick for it and work at 630 am sunday. SO, i may not have a chance to stop by but if not- happy weekend everyone! :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- plus for TTC sake, how would you know what DPO you are if no opks? I had such a frustrating TTC for the past 3-4 months because never caught my surge, so never knew when I ovulated so never knew where I was at! However, it worked after 12 months...so maybe........


----------



## rosababy

Ny, mexico trip!!! I'm afraid to go to Mexico now, though, with all of the stories of people getting killed! How about Jamaica?! Also, I'm temping, so hopefully that will tell me when I o'ed, even though I'm not using opks.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hi guys, just want to wish everyone a happy long weekend! Have fun on all these trips im reading about!! Lucky!! 

I feel I hit a milestone today, 18 weeks! Feels good!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

yea mexico would be awesome. Too bad I haven't been to vegas yet. .. one of these years. 
I believe I am going to change jobs. yay, something fun and exciting to me. have for the same company for 4 years.. time to move on. 

ready- enjoy your trip!! 

NY~ YOU"RE PREGNANT! LOL you should buy more hpts and take one every morning to reassure yourself! try not to stress so bad.. and enjoy :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Where is everyone from then? I am in Milton Keynes, Bucks. :flower:


----------



## rosababy

Deethehippy said:


> Where is everyone from then? I am in Milton Keynes, Bucks. :flower:

DC!


----------



## mk80

Hey girls, 

Mind if I join? TTC #1 and I really hope I get my BFP soon! On cycle 3 now so hoping third time lucky eh?! 

DH and I are trying the SMEP this month. He's more into it that I am- I am exhausted and suffering from the horrid cold. Blah. But still "dancing". Heheh. Trying to stay relaxed though and looking for a holiday to book! Somewhere hot and sunny is my preference. 

Hope all of you ladies are well and baby dust to all of you!


----------



## Starchase

Hiya

Well my situation still the same I am in total turmoil over this new job, I actually got head hunted on Thursday last week so I have told the new company they have to present me with a package deal by next tuesday.... I really wanna sleep again!!! I so want a little baby but I totally need to sort out this stress level... I have started the baby aspirin this month and I am petrified to stop trying because of the job situation we have now been trying for 7 months and nothing so who knows what is gonna happen....

Kylar how is ur mum today and ur poor dad's stress levels doin?

Love we get married on the 5th of May 2012 so excited my son will be 5 this june and I so can't wait to have the same last name as everyone, totally agree with u about being married already nothing will change but my oh so important last name

Congrats NY knew u'd see that loud and proud heart beat

I am in Scotland

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Welcome mk- glad to have you! We are a chatty bunch. And we have ladies everywhere!!! So welcome. We usually are more chatty.. Some of us are on vacation l, moving, stressed From ttc. 

I'm in a break for 2 cycles. 

AND!! I just got a call for a management position!! SOOO going to take it! I'm keeping my fingers crossed but the pay will e almost twice what I make now soo I'm secretly sittig here thinking please oh please oh please lol. I have t turned in a job application in years! So first, I felt silly lol and then the girl who's place I am taking is younger than me. She has to be. So I felt really weird then... Anyways Im hoping hard, but expecting nothing.. Ok enough of that.. ;) 

Oh swepa- watch.. We start our new jobs and focus on them.. Then bam.. Pregnant.. Whatdoya want to bet?! 

It's so amazing that you ladies live all over. Im in Kansas.. Smack dab in the middle of this wasteful country. I love America.. But I heard last night that there are islands that the take trash to and leave them.. Anyone see "Wall-E" ?? My goodness! 

Well just wanted to get and say hi! Dh and are are meeting sone friends for lunch yay! Old Chicago.. Amazingly I've never eaten there before! Mmm


----------



## Starchase

hEY mRS

How long do u have to work in the job to qualify for maternity pay or is it just a promotion in the company you already work for? My problem is that the company I am with now gives me 6 months full pay whereas new companies only give u 6 weeks pay then standard rate of £123 a week xx


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, good luck with the job app!!

I'm back ladies and as confused as ever with ttc ;) Good news, we totally bd in the shower Friday...haha... I chose not to lie down on the dirty floor with my legs in the air :rofl:, but at least we got something in. I'm still on track for every day this cycle, and it hasn't even been an effort yet. It's just worked that way! High cervix, temp dip, some watery cm but negative OPK, and who knows! But we're bding and that's all that matters. Had a wonderful family vacation and I'm sure we'll be going back there again... How is everyone doing?


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., congrats on the job offer!! That's very exciting!

Ready, no o yet for me either. My "normal" day is cd15, though, and that's today, so I won't be surprised if I get a temp spike tomorrow. :shrug: We dtd last night, and we'll do it again tomorrow morning. Morning :sex: does not excite me when you have to set the alarm for 6:00 to do it. :nope: But that's the only time we'll see each other that day, so gotta do what you gotta do. :thumbup: I had an opk left over, so I peed on it this morning, there was a line, but not positive. However, at least it means I either caught the beginning of or the end of the surge, so I know it's going to be around today-ish. I broke down and got some more opks today...hid them in my purse from my dh, like a true addict. :blush: Took another one at 1:30, even lighter, but maybe because I had a lot of water. I'll take a few more today, and one tomorrow morning. 

Welcome mk80! :hi: Like Mrs. said we're usually much chattier than this, but evidently we've all been busy...:shrug: I'm also looking forward to a hot and sunny vacay! (As I look at our cold, dreary rain today :cry:)


----------



## ready4baby

Hey Rosa! I guess we're both waiting... :coffee: Sounds like you guys will have your bases covered. Your temp dropped down today it looks like, so you could very well be right that today is the day! I'm a total poas-aholic this cycle, so I'm glad I'm not alone!!

:hi: mk80...I haven't gotten totally caught up with posts. You girls were kinda quiet the last few days so you've made my job a little easier ;)

Star, good luck to you as well on the job front!


----------



## Starchase

Thank u ready just looking forward to having a clear head and start focusing on TTC again I am on CD10 today so I can POAS as of tomorrow whoo hoo xxxx


----------



## rosababy

My temp dropped a LOT this morning. I got up about 30 minutes earlier than normal, but .6 is a pretty big dip. I'm hoping it goes up a lot tomorrow! However, my temps have been abnormally high this cycle already, due to the clomid, so I'm wondering what my post-o temps will be. Higher than 98.1?! Oh well. :shrug: As long as FF can confirm o, I'm cool. A side note (slightly tmi, but I think we're way past that...:haha:) My dh and I "enjoyed" :sex: at the same time last night! :blush: That only happens every once in a while, so hopefully the :spermy: got sucked up in there night and tight!


----------



## Starchase

Good girl that is definately the secret... I truley believe that is how we managed to conceive... Wow that is such a good sign timing wise with ur temp dropping oh I'm excited for u now xxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Do u think the clomid has something to do with the "enjoyment"?? Just a thought does it increase blood flow into that area ohhhh this month is feeling good for u already :)

xx


----------



## rosababy

Starchase said:


> Good girl that is definately the secret... I truley believe that is how we managed to conceive... Wow that is such a good sign timing wise with ur temp dropping oh I'm excited for u now xxxxx

Thanks! I truly had to concentrate and not let my mind wander! :rofl: I've read that it helps so much, and I'll take any help I can get. I really hope I have lots of :spermy: waiting for that egg when it comes down! Of course, now that I'm on clomid, it could be 2 eggs...Yikes! :help:


----------



## rosababy

Hey, ready, this is a good one... :toothpick:


----------



## Starchase

Whoo hoo twins how hilarious would that be..., superb, I know a girl in my town that was only 16 and she had twins naturally (no clomid or IVF or any TRYING!!!) and she managed just fine

U'd be grand at it lol xxxx


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, star! At least we'd be done ttc'ing! I'm not sure we'd go for a 3rd...get it all done in one shot! :haha: My dh has been joking about he "feels" like we're having twins ever since we started ttc'ing 10 months ago, and now that I"m clomid, I'm like you need to stop joking about that!! We'd be fine. But yikes! 

So opk'ing starts tomorrow for you, then? Good luck! When do you normally o, do you know?


----------



## ready4baby

I like that one, Rosa! We got in some more bd today again and my ovary cramps have pretty much stopped since this afternoon so i wonder if i O'd. I had a temp drop yesterday. I dunno but I'd love to share a tww with you & star :)


----------



## Starchase

Yeah its getting exciting now :) I usually POAS at 3-4pm keep it consistant I should ovulate on Friday we will bd tonight and follow SMEP whoo hoo getting real again now hope that the aspirin helps

Are we ready to get insane again girls symptom spotting ha ha why oh why do we do this to ourselves oh yeah so we can see BFP's for us all and oh yeah a twins scan for rosa :) I've never seen a twin scan have you??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4baby

Star, you're really sounding so much better and it's nice to hear... there is a lot of hope in a new a cycle, I've found. :)

Twins for Rosa! Yay!!

My temp didn't jump today so I'm a big question mark...what about you guys?


----------



## rosababy

Okay so now everyone is convinced I'm having twins! :rofl: I can't wait to tell my dh, he'll be like I TOLD YOU SO!!! :wacko:

My temp didn't spike this morning either, ready. :saywhat: I had some major o pains last night, and I thought for SURE it was going to be a temp spike, but no. Not pains, but...I can't describe them. Definitely noticeable, but different. Maybe the clomid is making new things happen for me. :shrug: We had morning :sex: today and it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be! :haha: We used to do that all the time "back in the day" when we were young, but something about having to set an alarm to have sex on a work day just doesn't sound like fun to me. At any rate, we both "enjoyed" it at the same time AGAIN!! Woot woot!! :happydance: I even had time to lie down with my hips up for about 40 minutes afterwards. Yesssss! 

My opk was still faint yesterday and this morning, but I do fade in and out, so I guess I'm still fading in since I didn't have a temp spike today. :shrug: I looked back to previous cycles, and I do alternate between o'ing on cd 15 and 17, so I'm not worried yet. 

However, I think I should move my cd21 blood test, don't you agree? Especially if I don't o until cd 17...4 dpo is not long enough for a good reading on my progesterone. Can anyone else weigh in on that?

I love sharing the crappy 2ww with you ladies! It'll be fun to symptom spot. :blush: Even though we tell ourselves every time we're not going to do it. :haha:


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning... nice work on the well timed bd :happydance: I agree that you should move your 21 day test, but wait until you know when you O... I did another OPK yesterday too and it was definitely darker but not positive; I'm not sure that my urine has been concentrated enough when I've tested the last few days though. This morning, another flood of watery cm and very high cervix. Do you check yours? 

I dunno what is going on, but I do hope to O soon because I am going out of town on Saturday for 4 days!!


----------



## Starchase

I have my faint OPK whoo hoo here we go it will darken on thursday, ovulate friday-sat DH and I have decided to keep going with the baby train and what will be will be with the job front all job offers are more money so we can just pocket the excess and use that for maternity if need be, hate my job so need to look to the long term plan and that will involve returning to work

1. because of course it is a necessity in this day and age
2. I love working and I didn't go to uni for 6 years to not work

Had a brilliant weekend too think that has made everything clearer whoo hoo about bloody time I hate my mind going into overdrive... We had date night on friday it was great fun we laughed for hours 

I used to temp but my temp was always alarmingly high and it used to make me feel so excited and then even once AF came it took 2 days before it plummeted shocking weirdo body!! The opk's seem to work well for me as well as "enjoying each other" at the same time we will get the sticky sticky bean...

It's quite sad that I now know that I can get a BFP I just can't get a sticky one, I'm hoping so much that the aspirin has helped in that department

fx'd xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4baby

Star, you just haven't had a sticky one YET. Glad you had such a great weekend! I hear you on the job--it is so hard to imagine living on one income!. Especially after the effort to get a degree and build a career. But it would be soo nice to have that extra time with a little one. I guess there are pluses & minues to both choices. I hope you love your new job!

Kylar, love, ny, how are the babes?


----------



## rosababy

No I don't check my cervix...it kinda grosses me out. It's enough that I check my cm! Although I'm getting good at that, so maybe someday I'll go for it and check. 

Still faint lines on the opk here too. I'm also thinking my urine is not concentrated enough, but I don't want to dehydrate myself! I'll just stick to the bd plan (tomorrow night) and keep checking temps. However, like star, mine have not been too reliable this cycle because of the clomid. So who knows. I'll definitely move my cd21 test then. Good! That means I can go to my Saturday gym class!

Star I'm with you. Somedays, I'd LOVE to stay home with babies all the time, but we're both teachers in an expensive area, so we definitely can't live on one salary. Plus, you're right...I didn't get my masters just to stay home! The good news is since we're a little older (32), and it's taking a little longer than we expected, we're able to save enough for me to stay home for a year, which makes me very happy! It'll be tight, but we'll survive.


----------



## rosababy

Has Andrea left us for good?? :cry:


----------



## repogirl813

hey ladies, hope everyone had a good weekend!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls happy Monday. Was a jam packed weekend of work and a huge birthday party for my princess ar my house. I'm exhausted and lazy today. I got really crampy Saturday because the party was so much work! Today I'm watching a marathon of bethenney getting married. Lol. she is nuts. 

I'm at that stage that barely anything sounds good to eat but I'm starving. All I crave is an iced frappe from McDonald's and I can't have coffee. That and subway but I cant eat lunch meat. Grrrr.

Are there 3 of you waiting to ovulate together? How funny.

So at work the other night i was going to xray a girl in the ER n asked if there's a possibility of pregnancy and she says yes we are trying and ovulation was 6 days ago and I was amazed! There are people like us out there. Hahahahaa.


----------



## rosababy

Ny, sounds like a busy weekend! Can't you have decaf coffee? I'm not looking forward to giving up my lattes. :nope: That's good to know other women are as obsessed as we are! :haha: I think ready and I are about to o any day now, maybe today, and star is maybe on for thursday/friday? Either way, we're all pretty close! I'm frustrated with the lack of positive opk, to be honest. FF still gives me a red light saying not fertile. But I AM! I just don't have any ewcm or positive opk! :wacko:


----------



## nypage1981

This specific coffee drink is frozen and no decaf:( I salivate thinking of it. Sad. 

So does ff think you already ovulated and puts you in red?


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> This specific coffee drink is frozen and no decaf:( I salivate thinking of it. Sad.
> 
> So does ff think you already ovulated and puts you in red?

Starbucks can make fraps decaf...

FF doesn't even think I'm close yet, because I've had no fertile cm or opks or anything. However, the lack of cm has got to be because of clomid, and the opks because I must be missing the surge. Very frustrating. It'll probably give me dotted lines after a few days of high temps, but whatever. Not that it really matters, as long as I know when it was I guess.


----------



## nypage1981

So just based on temp you think you are close? Does clomid ever cause anovulatory cycles?


----------



## ready4baby

Mmm coffee...I'm a dunkin donuts gal. When I lived in MN, I had to buy dunkin donuts coffee grounds and have it shipped to me :haha: I'm an addict, and it is going to suck to have to give it up! (but for a very good reason...)

My belly is so tender today, anyone get that around O? I hope this is it; the waiting is driving me nuts!!! 

Rosa is good, I think Clomid just messes with things a little bit. Even without clomid, it can be hard to catch the surge. I haven't found mine yet this cycle. Maybe Star will get hers and we can all oooh and ahhhh at her lines...


----------



## Starchase

Rosa it's crap isn't it lol..,, I just end up shouting at the computer eh no yes I am fertile think I should know!!! FF is not always right.... If OPK doesn't get darker when do u count 1DPO as? I count 1DPO as the day after a negative OPK so that gives me an extra 24hrs to catch the egg if I ov later in the 24-36hr window, my opk's are generally really good and they fade in then fade out so easy to tell just hope I don't get the major cramping this cycle oh I just thought I wonder if aspirin will stop that happening :) hopefully....

I also have my masters Rosa and it sounds bad saying this but when I had my son I was determined I was staying home with him and we would just have to manage, well I got 6 months full pay 3 months 90% and then I was entitled to a further 3 months SMP (pretty good hence the not wanting to leave maternity benefit package) .. Well I went back to work when he was 9 months old I couldn't handle it.... I am a worker and I found it tough staying home I tried coffee mornings and breast feeding clubs but it was too much baby talk (made me feel bad about myself cause I couldn't do it everyday) My son settled into his new routine of my mum watching him 3 days and then when he was one I went back full time and he went to nursery 2 days

Everyone is different my BF loves it she has stayed home ever since her first baby 24hrs a day 7 days a week!!! lol....

NY did you ask her what her screen name was? lol there are many of us nutters out there isn't there!!! small world, do u just stay behind a protective screen when u are xraying people to protect you now? Must be tough or have u told people u work with already?
How are you feeling Repo?

I haven't heard anything from Andrea at all hope she is ok?

Big hugs to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Ready I also get an icky tummy and it gets really crampy, I used to have hot water bottle strapped to me permenately but now I freak out just incase... crazy isn't it I freak out about everything..

Just a thought when shoould I stop the aspirin if I fall pregnant can't be good in early pg or will stopping it cause more problems??

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4baby

We all freak out about everything :rofl: It's a total obsession! After all, how can we ignore our body's signs once we've tuned into them? Like today, I am SO uncomfortable...just achey and twingy and blah and bloated. LET IT BE DONE ALREADY!

When to stop the aspirin is quite the topic for debate. Some say don't take it at all, some say take it until delivery. I had spotting before my last mc, and that made for my new approach to phasing it out in case I caused any bleeding. I'm taking it every day now, but I'll start every other day after O & cut it out entirely around the time of implantation. That doesn't mean YOU should do that, it's just what I'm doing. Other people take it for the first 3 months. It's one of those things where there isn't a very clear cut answer...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls ---I haven't been around much just relaxing and trying to stay calm :) this time around----- I've been on the testing thread "gallery o tests" a lot ...but I am not on nearly as much as I used to be....I am gonna read way back on the thread to catch most of what I missed I sure have missed you girls an hope an pray your all doing well.

I didn't forget about all you girls trust me....just for a whole week I was out of town last week an things have been crazy trying to get unpacked an things back to normal here it was a really stressful trip :( honestly I wish I'd never gone...it was to see Dh's parents but they werent very pleased with our visit.....oh well get over it we hadn't been "home" in 2 years thought it would be a nice surprise but next time we won't make it such a surprise....blahhh

I was on Clomid this cycle so we will see what happens. It caused a lot of problems with me lots of pain and things when I ovulated lets just pray it worked....it also gave me lots of EWCM which in the past 11 months I'd never had before I was amazed because Clomid normally "dries you up" Instead it was my lucky medicine :) I am not sure if I'll use Clomid again because of the side effects it had on my body...normally people don't have trouble with it I'm just one of the few out of thousands that have problems. Well glad to be back an I'll try to keep in touch more often :) XOXOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## ready4baby

:hi: Hey Andrea, welcome back! We were just wondering what happened to you... I hope you caught the egg this time! What problems did you have with clomid?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

oopsy sorry for double post


----------



## Starchase

Thanks ready so far so good with the aspirin for me I have noticed that there is not so much niggly pain which is what I am thankful for...

I was thinking today that the last OPk I did was the month I got my BFP it was the darkest OPK I had ever seen I'm thinking that had something to do with the actual BFP now what do u think?

xxx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I am almost 100% sure I suffered from OHSS here is a website about it....I didnt end up going in to the doctor I just kind of suffered with the bloating, horrid cramps, and sore stomach :( it was nothing I wish on anyone but....I'm okay now since I've ovulated.

I had the most horrific hot flashes at night even when taking Clomid at night....I was nauseated and didn't feel like doing much. It did make me very teary eyed but I'm okay now it was only while taking it. The symptoms of OHSS didn't come until I had been off of Clomid for 2 days...then it hit me like a ton of bricks.....its not too bad just makes your tummy hurt really bad :( 

I sure have missed you girls I've just been wrapped up with traveling and now spring cleaning the house. I'm exhausted and HONESTLY I feel like this is going to be the month for me finally this is month #11 and I feel so confident with this one....Anyways I've already tested I know its early but you all know me LOL :) I can't wait to see more BFP's :) real soon! XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO

But again it is very very uncommon for it to happen while taking pills by mouth but it can occasionally happen :(


----------



## rosababy

Andrea!! :hi: We missed you! I'm sorry to hear your trip was a bust and that you've been busy, but glad to know you still love us. :winkwink: 

I'm not sure how much you've caught up on, but this is my first cycle on clomid, too! I'm o'ing any day now...frustrated to not be catching the surge on my opks. :wacko: Whatever. I am so sorry you had such a bad time on clomid! I also had major hot flashes in the middle of the night. They woke me up, and I was sweating! Gross. Really really high temps, too. Interesting that you said clomid gave you tons of ewcm! I had none. Zip. Zero. Not a single day of it, and that's a first for me. Oh well. Other than that, that's about it for me. I've noticed some random cramps here and there, and more in the last few days leading up to o, but no pain other than that. I guess I lucked out. :shrug:

I know there were some more things I had to talk about...but I have to run and teach some lessons. I'll be back on later tonight to chat! Whilst watching the Bachelor!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea I have to watch the Bachelor I've missed 2 weeks of it now :( 

FX it works for both of us this time.....I'm thinking the EWCM was because I'm already pregnant LMAO....don't I wish....I think my O date may have been sooner as well I think maybe I'm 6dpo today instead of 4 the crosshairs are dotted so no telling when I O'd but we DTD plenty of times....But either way my EWCM came AFTER I had already ovulated? WHO KNOWS!

I'm so nauseated I know it can't be from pregnancy but ehhhh :( I am just tired all of a sudden I guess its the let down from the pills LOL its letting me way down...I had tons of energy before now I'm down to NOTHING :( omg.....I can't wait til ya get back have fun with your classes :)


----------



## repogirl813

I am great thank you for asking star juat waiting out for my appts on march 31st and scan beg of april trying not to obsess over every little cramps cause I just keep thinking something is going wrong again!!! 

I really do have my fx for all you ladies and deserve a sticky baby as you guys are all wonderful


----------



## Starchase

Oh wow.... REPO my most favourite day of the year is guy Fawkes night remember remember the 5th of November, everything will be great for u can't wait to see ur pics whoo hoo

we need to invent a sticky bean dance the rain dance certainly works in Scotland lol xxxx


----------



## EJW147

Hello Ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say hello. Ready,Rosa, and Star hope you all O soon!! 

I tested today (dont know why since we barely dtd this cycle) but BFN so just waiting for AF, should be here tomorrow or wed. The good news is I had an appointment with my primary care doc today and he actually listened to me. I went and had bloodwork done, he said he wanted a really in depth look at my levels. He didnt seem worried that I wasn't on cd 3 so i dunno. Anyways and he also ordered a ultrasound to check for fibroids?! hmmm atleast he is doing something right? Oh and he said Hubby really needs to get his :spermy: checked, when I mentioned it to my dh he said Ok and we will talk about it when he gets home tonight. I'm just hoping he will actually go get it done he is such a procrastinator! I'll probably have to make the appointment for him!! lol Ok sorry for rambling! 

Yay for bachelor tonight! Too bad its only the girls tell all one and not the finale.


----------



## nypage1981

Hey Star- did your doc say to be on baby aspirin? I went on it myself and feel like I got my BFP after 13 months like the cycle I began the aspirin so I think it did it. I am not off it yet, since im afraid to stop the things that I believe to have gotten me pregnant so I wonder too if the spotting i've had is that or not. I keep asking my doctor and he says no, its not from the aspirin and its fine to take it. That a lot of docs prescribe pregnant ladies to start taking it...so i just need to hope and trust him!

Hi andrea and EJ! Nice to see you both! Sorry about the BFN EJ. Sucks to see those...But totally make that appointment for DH! Someone's gotta take care of them men:) 

Love that we are all bachelor geeks! Im so addicted even when I dont like the people. I am not incredibly fond of this bachelor I think he is a little.....idk, annoying. 

I just went and got 8 inches chopped off my hair! Felt pretty good. Lol. Kinda weird but now I dont have to hear every day from someone "your hair is soooo long." That got aggravating- like shit, is it "one of 4 wives long?" I felt like it was!


----------



## Kylarsmom

I did baby aspirin too, I think it helped my lining of my uterus! I guess I need to get into the Bachelor, everyone keeps talking about it!


Ok so we changed the baby's name today and its official (as long as he is still boy on friday!) His name is Kendon Scott! We have a thing in our family, my gpa is Don, my mom is Donna, and I'm Heather Dawn.. All the DONS... so I have to carry it down somehow, and we were going to name him Wyatt, but Wyatt is kinda popular here and Wyatt Don sounds funny to me and DH both! So I love the name Kendall and Brendon, so I mixed them together for Kendon, and it has the Don in it!! And Scott is my dad's middle name! Kylar's middle name is after my DH's family, Kylar William (William being a family name) So this #2 is for my side of the fam!! What do you think of the name? Im so excited I really really like it!!! Oh and how cute is Kylar & Kendon! Love it!


----------



## EJW147

aww kylar I love it! Very cute, I love unique names and I have never met anyone named Kendon!


----------



## Kylarsmom

EJW147 said:


> aww kylar I love it! Very cute, I love unique names and I have never met anyone named Kendon!

Wahoo , that's the goal! I loved the name Wyatt, but it was just more common than I wanna name my kids, I'm all for the unique ones! Thank you EJW!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yay I love those names :) I have a Tyler and Trysten :) soooo thats really cool :) for those of you who don't know its Pronounced Tristan....just did the Y to keep the Y's in the names :) I think our next baby if its a girl will be Amberly or something similar :)


----------



## rosababy

I love Kendon! I've honestly never heard of it, and that's saying a lot as a teacher! 

Andrea, I'm soooo glad you're back with us! It just didn't feel right without you. :hugs: That IS pretty weird that you got ewcm AFTER o. Hmmm...sometimes our bodies make no sense! It's so frustrating. 

I'm not a huge fan of this bachelor either, but I'm addicted. :blush: Love it!

E~ sorry to hear about your bfn. :hugs: I never get used to seeing them. I'd rather just get AF then see that single line. :cry: I'm so glad that your doc is doing things for you! That's what my doc did, too, and it made me felt like something was being done. She didn't seem to care what cycle day I was on, either. They were all tested on cd 23 or something. Did you actually have your ultrasound on your fibroids?! I haven't done that yet, I'm so curious. My dh has an appointment for his SA on March 28, and I know what you mean...I had to sit WITH him to make his appointment. :nope:

Ny, what does baby aspirin do? Is it safe for anyone who is ttc to take, or could it be bad if we didn't "need" it? Let's see a pic of the new 'do! That's a lot of hair to cut off! Very brave!

Our names: John Patrick (John is a family name, and we'll call him Jack, Patrick is my brother's name) and Abigail ____ not sure on the middle name. Grace?

:hi: ladies. I'm so happy we're back on bnb again!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

It is weird a lot of girls who got BFP told me they had the same thing happen the month they got their eggy....it brings my hopes up a little but I'm on month 11 now and feel its never going to happen....I know it will someday...just gotta be patient and let God work his miracles....if I'm not pregnant by next month I can opt for surgery with another specialist :) lets pray we don't have to go that route its going to be to check for endo...so lets pray I dont have to have that :) FX for EVERYONE :) an I pray that God blesses us all very soon...and those of you who have "lil beans" I pray they stay safe an comfy until they are supposed to come out and when they do come out they come out healthy :) and are wonderful little blessing babies :)

The weirdest thing is I'VE NEVER HAD EWCM like that :) it was awesome :) an gave me lots of hope :)


----------



## rosababy

Lol! Isn't it so exciting to see loads of ewcm?! I love it too! It's funny because it's so gross, and yet so beautiful. :haha:


----------



## EJW147

Rosa- my u/s will be monday, kinda shocked when he said he wanted an u/s done. We'll see! That's awesome your hubbys sa is coming up, Hope my hubby will schedule his soon!!! I really wanna try clomid too wish he would have prescribed me that today! Lol


----------



## AndreaFlorida

EJW how long have you been TTC now? Just curious sweetie?


----------



## rosababy

EJW147 said:


> Rosa- my u/s will be monday, kinda shocked when he said he wanted an u/s done. We'll see! That's awesome your hubbys sa is coming up, Hope my hubby will schedule his soon!!! I really wanna try clomid too wish he would have prescribed me that today! Lol

Well I'm excited for you and your ultrasound! You'll have to tell us what you see! My dh's sa is right after AF is due, so hopefully we'll have to cancel it! I really wanted it asap, but the only time he could get in was right in the middle of my fertile time this cycle, so that didn't work. Next time, you should ask about clomid. Sometimes docs will give you what you want. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yepper I got it on MONTH 11 :) woot woot so not quite the year mark an she'd gave it to me sooner had I JUST OPENED MY MOUTH AN ASKED FOR IT :)


----------



## rosababy

AndreaFlorida said:


> Yepper I got it on MONTH 11 :) woot woot so not quite the year mark an she'd gave it to me sooner had I JUST OPENED MY MOUTH AN ASKED FOR IT :)

I'm on month 10, and my doc saw my progesterone levels and was like well we can do one of two things: progesterone suppositories or clomid. I was like CLOMID PLEASE! :haha: Just gotta ask, EJ!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea my doctor was shocked I've been going to the doctor since 7 months TTC I had problems with my hips hurting and didn't ever know why it was always around time for AF and I was wondering if it was why I couldn't get pregnant....we still haven't figured out what it is but some months are worse than others and I have the option in another month if I want to do surgery to see if its endo :( I'm so scared and just wish I'd get pregnant really really fast so that doesn't have to happen but the pains are there off an on :( an worries me so bad...sometimes its not even around AF its all during the month at times so it worries me :( like something is majorly wrong but I know an TRUST IN GOD :)


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa to answer your aspirin question- its supposed to help the uttering lining for plantation and holding the fetus. Also prevents blood clots in the placenta that cause early mc and promotes development of placenta. Seems like a good thing but you have to Google it to do some research. I started it cuz thought it could help prevent another miscarriage and believed I had shitty uterin lining. Helped me!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Ny. I'll research it, and maybe ask my doc. 
Andrea, so they don't know why your hips hurt? That's an odd one. I remember your posts about the pain...that's so weird that they don't know what it's from. You're absolutely right. All we can do is trust in God.


----------



## EJW147

When I go back for my follow up to go over the results I am going to ask him about clomid. I got off bc in April of last year and it took awhile for my period to come June I would say we really started trying.


----------



## Deethehippy

Hiya ladies
I am somewhere between 7and 13dpo (i do not chart etc)
I have symptoms of tender boobs/nipples and this morning a bit of mild nausea.
AF is officially 'late' on the 15th. Could you all cross your fingers for me please :0) I am hoping real bad for all you guys too :flower:
TTC does my head in lol


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, I have everything crossed for you!!!

EJW, sorry to hear about your bfn, but it sounds like you have a lot brewing with your doc to check things out...that's awesome! An ultrasound is always a plus because while they are "in the area" they have a chance to notice any issues you aren't aware of, or just give the green light. It can be very reassuring...

Well, last night, I got a near positive or positive OPK! It's so darn hard to tell with those things. :) No temp rise this morning so I'm just hoping that comes tomorrow...I want to be in the tww :hissy: Still on track for dtd every day...I'm beginning to wonder if dh is applying a new strategy this month without telling me...


----------



## Kylarsmom

PRaying for you Dee!! 

LOL you girls crack me up with your ewcm talk, and the funny thing is its so true, I was ECSTATIC when I saw some the month I got my bfp, even though we still used preseed to make sure! But it was the first month I made my own too, and it was like the most beautiful site, haha!


----------



## nypage1981

I've never had the ewcm ever. And I tried taking a lot of stuff to get it!
Hope your temp cooperate ready. I'm almost in a 2 ww to a doctors appointment and hopefully another ultrasound. I'm going nuts not knowing how things are doing in there. 

Good luck Dee hope it works for you when are you testing? 

I woke up sub a horrendous headachy hangover feeling. I'm all discombobulated. I was hoping for a productive day but not sure that will be. Hope everyone is well today.


----------



## rosababy

Dee, FX so hard for you!! I wish I was in the 2ww. :wacko: 

However, I did get a +opk today! The line was AS dark as the control line, not quite darker, but the same color, so I'm counting it as a positive. Yessss! A little later than normal, but whatever. I can't believe I had 2 days of fading in. I was sure I missed it. I hope our 2 bd sessions of "enjoying" at the same time was not wasted! I shouldn't say "wasted" but you know what I mean. :blush: So we'll bd tonight and hope for that temp spike tomorrow. It was only .2 higher today, so it's been steadily rising. I moved my cd21 blood test appointment to cd25, since it has to be done in the morning, and that was the only day I could get an early enough appointment to not miss work. I hope it's okay. :shrug: Everywhere I read said NOT to go in early, or the progesterone wouldn't register in the blood test.

Ready, keep peeing on that opk! I'm sure you'll get your positive today or tomorrow. Why are we so late this cycle?!


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom said:


> PRaying for you Dee!!
> 
> LOL you girls crack me up with your ewcm talk, and the funny thing is its so true, I was ECSTATIC when I saw some the month I got my bfp, even though we still used preseed to make sure! But it was the first month I made my own too, and it was like the most beautiful site, haha!

LOL! I know. I always have to fight the urge to show my dh or take a picture! :rofl: He would be totally grossed out! He doesn't even want me to TALK about it, let alone see it. And I'm like but it's so awesome look how far it stretches!!! :rofl:

Ny, sorry you're feeling so out of it. :hugs: I hope this all evens out for you and you can enjoy this pregnancy!


----------



## rosababy

EJW147 said:


> When I go back for my follow up to go over the results I am going to ask him about clomid. I got off bc in April of last year and it took awhile for my period to come June I would say we really started trying.

I really wish I could read the posts AS I reply...sorry for the multiple posts in a row...

Definitely ask him about clomid. I told him 11 months, which was only a 1 month "stretch" :blush: My dh doesn't think we were trying in june or july, but I was like I was using opks, and we were dtd on those days, we just weren't trying SO hard because we didn't know what we were doing! I went off the pill in April, too.


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for positive OPK finally! I was starting to worry that clomid was going to make you not ovulate for some freaky strange reason!


----------



## ready4baby

It's a happy OPK day it seems like! What about you Star? 

I dunno what is up with this cycle, Rosa, but it is more the norm for me to have a screwy cycle than not. I still feel a little belly achey, so I have no idea whether I have O'd or not yet. I guess it does not matter so long as I do before my little vaca!

Ny, I will be waving to you at MSP this weekend :hi: Have you told your daughter yet?...


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Yay for positive OPK finally! I was starting to worry that clomid was going to make you not ovulate for some freaky strange reason!

ME TOO!!! I was about to march my a** into my doc's and be like WTF. :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

I haven't told my daughter yet! I'm still so afraid I will MC. Did you guys tell your stepson right away or did he not know? They're about the same age, im afraid to have to tell her the baby died or something.


----------



## nypage1981

Well Rosa- Im glad, and im sure your doctor is too, that you didn't have to do that!:gun::gun:


----------



## rosababy

Ready, your chart looks kinda like mine. :wacko: I would have expected a temp spike today too if I were you. I'm sure we'll both have it tomorrow. FX for that huge jump tomorrow! :happydance: I wanna be in the 2ww!! :brat:

Ny, I'm so jealous that you're going to Disney!! World or land? I love that place. I never get sick of it. :blush:

Oh man. I wish I could be at MSP and wave to you!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Well Rosa- Im glad, and im sure your doctor is too, that you didn't have to do that!:gun::gun:

LOL! Seriously. I'm sure they're glad...oh great here comes another obsessed, crazed ttc lady. :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

WOrld! I've not been there for like, 12 years. Lol. I used to go growing up to land and world rotating each year. Now it's Ella's first plane ride and she's so freaking excited. Bummer though that now I can't feel very included in the rides. We were all gunna go on rides together and now I'll be lonely woman left out sitting and waiting for hours as they're in line for each ride. Doesn't sound as fun to me anymore:(


----------



## rosababy

Ny, They have "fast passes" or something like that now. So, you get a pass for the coolest (most crowded) ride first thing in the morning, and it'll tell you what time to come back. When you come back (let's say 3:00-3:30 pm), you get to go in the "fast pass" lane and it takes only like 10 minutes in line rather than 1-2 hours. It's awesome! That way, you can walk around and do other things instead of waiting in line. Plus, YOU will not have to wait as long either. Just go FIRST thing in the morning, because they do run out of passes, especially for the most popular rides.

You'll love it as an adult. I used to go all the time as a kid, and my dh and I went last spring break and LOVED it! He used to perform there, so I would get in "backstage" for free, but we were still early 20s, so it's cool to go as a paying 30 year old customer. :thumbup:


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> I haven't told my daughter yet! I'm still so afraid I will MC. Did you guys tell your stepson right away or did he not know? They're about the same age, im afraid to have to tell her the baby died or something.

I totally understand...we certainly did not tell him with mine because we were so very early. I think with feeling sick & tired further along, it will be really hard to hide & my DH would want to tell him earlier. If it were just me, I would hide hide hide as long as possible! In your case...you can't go on rides, so you have to tell her something now. Knowing what I do about your personality & concerns, you might feel more comfortable telling her you have a tummy ache or headache as the reason you aren't doing rides (if she'll let you get away with that). On the flip side, Ny, she will be so excited if you tell her...and if something goes wrong (which it won't!!!!), it is an opportunity for her to learn about loss. What does OH say about telling?


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa thats awesome that he used to perform there! Yes im totally on board for that fast pass plan. THere will be things I can do with them but yes, for the faster, more jerky rides that fast pass will be a life saver! 

Ready- I soooo want to tell her but once I tell her then it's everyone ya know? Its her dad, her grandparents on his side (im not with her dad), her teachers, her friends, her cousins....there are just people that it would feel akward knowing if I am going through the hard time again. It's so tough, I wish I could be super happy and tell the world but I just am not like that! I was thinking of saying my back was hurting too much...and going on some rides that seem safe so she's not Super weirded out! 

I haven't even told my MOM or my SIster! My sister is preg, and having a shot gun marriage this saturday to her man short notice with no one there because he leaves for the army for a year. So I really don't want to tell anyone and steal this moment from her ya know? Its a tough time. I feel like a big fat huge liar when I see them! 

OH thinks I should be telling my family and doesn't look at it the way I do. On the flip side- I also keep thinking...what if something happens. I NEED my mom, sister, etc to know because that is something so huge i'd never want them to not know I went through again. Maybe I will tell Ella at Disney! That would be fun! I like what you said about her learning about loss. That is very very true.


----------



## Hopeful4181

I am 7 months TTC and losing hope. Any words of advice? My husband and I started to TTC in Sep 2010. I had a MC in Nov 2010 still no luck. I have tried everything from Preseed, Mucinesx, baby aspirin, OPK's etc. I ovulate regularly and no other issues like PCOS. My Dr. won't put me on clomid for another 3 months. Any advice? I am 9dpo now with an 11 day luteal phase. I tested this morning and it was BFN. I know it is a little early, but I am POAS addict! :) I really have no symptoms this month other than @ 5 & 6 DPO I had sharp pains in my Uterus and on my left ovary. :wacko:


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, I'm with OH on that one...I think you should tell your closest family...It is so much fun to share the news! And you would need there support anyway if something went wrong. Better for them to enjoy the excitement with you rather than only hear sad news someday (again, you're NOT going to have sad news). I guess tell your daughter when you feel like you can't wait anymore...whether it's at disney or another time. In the meantime, a backache sounds like a good excuse... Where's your ticker, Ny????

Rosa, we totally have the same chart right now! How funny is that... :)


----------



## nypage1981

I dont want to jinx anything with a ticker! Lol. Gosh, im freaking nut bags.


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful4181 said:


> I am 7 months TTC and losing hope. Any words of advice? My husband and I started to TTC in Sep 2010. I had a MC in Nov 2010 still no luck. I have tried everything from Preseed, Mucinesx, baby aspirin, OPK's etc. I ovulate regularly and no other issues like PCOS. My Dr. won't put me on clomid for another 3 months. Any advice? I am 9dpo now with an 11 day luteal phase. I tested this morning and it was BFN. I know it is a little early, but I am POAS addict! :) I really have no symptoms this month other than @ 5 & 6 DPO I had sharp pains in my Uterus and on my left ovary. :wacko:

Welcome hopeful! There are quite a few of us in the same boat as you right now. :hugs: I'm on my 10th cycle of ttc #1. No mcs for me, but a few of us have had them. I'm on my first cycle of clomid this month, but only because I told my doc it had been 11 months. :blush:

Have you asked for some blood tests? Sounds like most docs will do that before 12 months of ttc, and it helps. Mine showed that I had low progesterone levels, which is why he put me on clomid. Are you charting? That's another thing docs will like to see. They can tell quite a bit from those temperature charts, actually, in addition to if you're ovulating. Opks do not confirm that you actually ovulate, as your body can gear up to o and then now. Temperatures can tell if you o'ed, though. Sorry if you know all of this already! :shrug: Another thought is to have your dh's sperm analyzed. 

I'm so sorry you're feeling down. We've all been there. :hugs: Keep truckin' along. It'll happen, just not as quickly as we'd like. :wacko:


----------



## ready4baby

Hello hopeful! We have another hopeful on this thread so we'll have to keep you guys separate  Sorry that you are discouraged, we have certainly all been there...I've been ttc since July with 2 early mcs. It's hard to stay positive, but each month there is renewed hope & energy that this could be IT. Hopefully Rosa's tips are helpful... :)


----------



## rosababy

ooh. As I write this, I am starting to feel some nausea come on...very strange. Is that an o symptom??


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, you are nuts, but we love you :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> ooh. As I write this, I am starting to feel some nausea come on...very strange. Is that an o symptom??

I think it could be, along with lots of other symptoms and icky feelings that could be--it's different for everyone (or it seems even each cycle)! Or you could be juuuust post-O with your first bit of progesterone kicking up... ?

:happydance:


----------



## rosababy

Awesome. Either way, I've got parents in my classroom observing ALL afternoon, so I have to be on top of my game! :wacko: Not feeling nauseous would be fabulous right now.


----------



## ready4baby

Since when do parents get to watch classes?...


----------



## nypage1981

Ready strangely that's not the first time I've heard that " Nikki you are nuts but that's why I love you" lol. 

Rosa I got nauseous a lot around ovulation too. 

Welcome hopeful. I ttc for about 2 years. This bfp came 14 months after a mc so just keep on keeping on.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls :) Loving my temps today so far its going WONDERFUL this cycle....I'm on month 11 and I've been to the point of giving up but thats when we have to have FAITH :) and FAITH is what leads the way for me.....This is the first month ever my temps have been steady :) an its just making me so anxious an I can't stop testing even though its way way too flipping early I cant help myself :) hope your all doing great today I gotta go to the dentist for my 6 month check up booooo :( I hate going to the dentist :(


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Since when do parents get to watch classes?...

One time a year in March (music in our schools month), we invite the parents in to watch music class. 

Ny, hopefully this means it was a BIG ovulation! :haha: I'm fine now, surprisingly. Just hung around for 30 minutes or so. :wacko:

Andrea, your words are true. We just have to have faith. Sometimes it's hard, but that's why they call it faith! Keep praying!


----------



## Starchase

Kylarsmom said:


> I did baby aspirin too, I think it helped my lining of my uterus! I guess I need to get into the Bachelor, everyone keeps talking about it!
> 
> 
> Ok so we changed the baby's name today and its official (as long as he is still boy on friday!) His name is Kendon Scott! We have a thing in our family, my gpa is Don, my mom is Donna, and I'm Heather Dawn.. All the DONS... so I have to carry it down somehow, and we were going to name him Wyatt, but Wyatt is kinda popular here and Wyatt Don sounds funny to me and DH both! So I love the name Kendall and Brendon, so I mixed them together for Kendon, and it has the Don in it!! And Scott is my dad's middle name! Kylar's middle name is after my DH's family, Kylar William (William being a family name) So this #2 is for my side of the fam!! What do you think of the name? Im so excited I really really like it!!! Oh and how cute is Kylar & Kendon! Love it!

Love the name Kylar so cute and it has to be said never ever heard of it!!! love it when that happens it goes so well with Kylar too can he say it I remember u telling us he was struggling with Wyatt bet u are so excited

xxxxx


----------



## Starchase

Hello ladies

How are we all? Well my OPK is getting there.... so chuffed we have 2 positive OPKs whoo hoo getting closer to the twins ha ha I think it might actually be positive on thursday whoo hoo wondering if the aspirin is making it a day earlier... feeling mega bitchy this month though poor oh actually have to stop myself screaming and shouting at everyone oops

NY I was advised by the dr after my m/c to try the aspirin she said that they think that I have no problem fertilising the egg it is just the implantation issue, so the aspirin increases the blood flow to the uterus making it more nutritous for the bean to stick fingers crossed I stupidly forgot to ask about stopping it once i conceive but guessing its not an issue and could wean myself off after 12 weeks..

What is the bachelor programme we don't get it here? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Star- I was thinking to do that exactly. Wean myself off later so I dont fear that stopping it causes mc. My doc said theres no harm in taking the baby doses during pregnancy. All I was told was to quit it by 3rd tri so your blood isnt thin for delivery. Hope it helps. I decided by googling it a lot. Lol.


----------



## Starchase

I know... it's exciting I am actually niggling in my mind thinking that it is working already usually before I ovulate I get cramping and it can become extremly intense I know it is such a low dose and it is not a pain killer but I think it has helped either that or I'm not gonna ovulate this month? but I have had 3 blisters on my face again this month so defo think I am going to xxxx


----------



## rosababy

Star, the bachelor is a lame tv show (I LOVE IT!!!) where 1 guy (bachelor) has 25 girls, and each week he gives out roses to the women he wants to "keep". The others go home. At the end, he proposes to the last girl. It's my only trashy show I watch...my dh hates it, and I'm addicted! 

So I'm totally in tune with my body today, and I'm having weird "cramp" I guess for lack of a better word. More like weird pulling on my hips/lower side abs. Almost like I worked them too hard. I did work out yesterday, but nothing too much, and I really shouldn't be feeling my abs...more like a pressure than a pain. It's really hard to explain!


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies! How have you all been?! I miss you all! I have some good news.. My HSG is scheduled for next Tuesday! One week until we can start trying to conceive again! I am so excited! So please think positive thoughts that my tube is clear or if not, the HSG will open it up! 

Thank you!! :flower: I can't wait to rejoin you all!! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Kiki!! :hi: We miss you too! That's GREAT news!! I hope everything goes smoothly and you can start ttc again! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yay Kiki......

Today has been rough :( I feel just like when AF comes my hips are all achy an I feel awful an I just wanna lay around an cry I am feeling so bad.....I'll see you girls tomorrow morning :) FX this pain is gonna be for a good reason...but I am def. not gonna get my hopes up...

Hope all of you have a wonderful night :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Look at my temps this morning ohhhh boy :)


----------



## ready4baby

Andrea, great chart this cycle!

WOOT for high temps! Check out my chart--looks like I'm in the tww :happydance: I was flushed feeling already yesterday afternoon so I bet I O'd either yesterday morning or even before that. BD timing should have been good for that... I find it to be ironic, though, that we've bd every day this month EXCEPT my O day. :dohh: Rosa, is your temp up??

We just couldn't manage it last night...it was such a frustrating night...I decided to peak in my basement to see if all the rain we've had lately has come inside, and found a total flood of my basement coming out of my water heater :cry: Ugh, just SO aggravating. What a mess to deal with now.


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki, so excited for you & your HSG! :dance: I'll be traveling Tuesday but I wanna know how it goes for you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohhh no ready :( I am sooooo sorry you got a flood in your basement :( that is awful....we had a flood here last night too :( we are in northern Florida not far from Alabama an it was bad rain here an will be today as well :( I hate rain that is so heavy it floods everything....

But yes I believe you O'd :) Your 1dpo :) woot woot :) SOOOO EXCITED your close to my cycle!!!


----------



## rosababy

Andrea and Ready, yay for high temps!!! I'm sorry to hear about your painful hips, Andrea. That's so strange. :hugs:

Ready, we had trouble last night, too. Sucks about your flood. My parents house used to flood all the time, too. Totally annoying. Anyway, yesterday was +opk but dh couldn't finish. :cry: We're not sure what it was. This has NEVER happened to us. EVER. We were like ummm...wtf. He tried so hard, bless his heart. I fell asleep crying as silently as I could because I knew he felt terrible. However, this morning, I did not have a temp rise. Just 0.1. We bd'ed this morning, and he finished, but it was a struggle. He said he was in too much pain (literally) from trying so hard last night. I'm worried because it wasn't a "good" ejaculation. He was only about 75% hard, but he finished. I guess it only matters that something came out right? :haha: Either way I'm really down today. I feel like our good times were wasted, and the time we needed it the most we choked. :cry: And I'm not even in the 2ww yet! I just hope that Monday's great time carries over to when we need it. Hopefully I'll get a temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## ready4baby

Oh Rosa, I'm sorry :hugs: Sometimes things like that happen, and not surprising that it would happen when the pressure is on... You bd this morning so there is plenty of :spermy: for baby making in there. Don't worry!! It doesn't have to be the best finish in order to make a baby. Besides, you havent' O'd yet! You'll bd tomorrow night again, right? You are going to be well covered...


----------



## rosababy

Thank you. :hugs: The worst part is I have to act like I'm fine because my dh and I work in the same building this morning. :wacko: I don't want him to feel inadequate or for him to see how upset I am. 

Yes, we did bd this morning. I didn't orgasm, but I know that doesn't matter. I know it helps, though, but whatever. I hope enough sperm got in there...and you're right. Hopefully I ovulate today and that was enough sperm. :shrug: I honestly haven't thought about tomorrow night, because this O is so late for me. We probably will. I hope we don't have this issue again, and I hope I don't worry about it happening. I hope HE doesn't worry about it happening.

I know it happens...pressure and all. It's just never happened to us, and I never realized how much of a blow to the ego it is. :cry:


----------



## ready4baby

Well it's happened for us, and you just have to move on...We worry so much about timing bd, but a lot of the chance for conception is out of our hands, not due to lack of sperm. We have like a 25% chance each cycle? I don't really think its about ejaculating at exactly the right moment compared to the egg's release...there are so many hormonal factors, and the journey of the sperm & egg etc. All I'm saying is, you've got :spermy: in there, you're good! Now it is all up to chance! I would definitely bd tomorrow night though because you never know when exactly your O is...it could be tomorrow at noon & then the timing would still be great to continue :sex:

Try not to worry so much, hun, you bd this morning & that's plenty! Relax and love each other tonight and then it will be more fun to bd again tomorrow.

BTW, I have heard of girls Oing a little bit later on Clomid, it's no big deal--you're going to have a nice strong one pop out any day now :)


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Well it's happened for us, and you just have to move on...We worry so much about timing bd, but a lot of the chance for conception is out of our hands, not due to lack of sperm. We have like a 25% chance each cycle? I don't really think its about ejaculating at exactly the right moment compared to the egg's release...there are so many hormonal factors, and the journey of the sperm & egg etc. All I'm saying is, you've got :spermy: in there, you're good! Now it is all up to chance! I would definitely bd tomorrow night though because you never know when exactly your O is...it could be tomorrow at noon & then the timing would still be great to continue :sex:
> 
> Try not to worry so much, hun, you bd this morning & that's plenty! Relax and love each other tonight and then it will be more fun to bd again tomorrow.
> 
> BTW, I have heard of girls Oing a little bit later on Clomid, it's no big deal--you're going to have a nice strong one pop out any day now :)

THANK YOU. This was such an encouraging, sweet post, it made me cry! Good tears. :winkwink: You're absolutely right. I really appreciate you, ready. Thank you for helping me. This is why I love BnB! If I didn't have someone to cry to (besides my dh, who does not want to talk about last night any more than we already have!), then I would have worried all cycle. I'm so thankful for this site and you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

You're welcome, hun, I hope you feel better...the last thing we need is to get even more stressed out & anxious... And guys certainly do not want to talk about an inability to finish; just move on & be loving and all will be well. 

I was also trying to comfort myself that we didn't bd on O-day! :blush: I'm sure it's gotta be okay though.

Where is Mrs? And hopeful? And love? Oh my!


----------



## rosababy

My doc DID say to do it every other day. :shrug: So it must be okay to not dtd on O day. As long sperm are in there from the day before, it should be okay. I should really listen to my own preaching here, shouldn't I?! :blush: I'm sure you'll be fine, too. At least you know you o'ed and can relax now! I'm a little disappointed that we're not on the exact same cycle day this time! :winkwink: 

I was JUST thinking about our lovely ttc ladies...where are you?! How are you all doing? Haven't heard from some of you in a long time!


----------



## ready4baby

Yeah my doc said the same; every other day is enough. It's hard to take thier (and our own) advice... we're just so overly invested in this! We have to relax! I am super glad that I O'd; I had all the signs leading up to it and lots of bd before, so hopefully it was enough. I would love to have this late november bean :) It is such a relief, actually, to have it done before my MN trip...but how to explain to my friends back home that I'm not drinking this weekend? Hmm, that's gonna get interesting.

Guess what? We decided--ARUBA here we come! End of April; I can't wait!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Starchase said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> I did baby aspirin too, I think it helped my lining of my uterus! I guess I need to get into the Bachelor, everyone keeps talking about it!
> 
> 
> Ok so we changed the baby's name today and its official (as long as he is still boy on friday!) His name is Kendon Scott! We have a thing in our family, my gpa is Don, my mom is Donna, and I'm Heather Dawn.. All the DONS... so I have to carry it down somehow, and we were going to name him Wyatt, but Wyatt is kinda popular here and Wyatt Don sounds funny to me and DH both! So I love the name Kendall and Brendon, so I mixed them together for Kendon, and it has the Don in it!! And Scott is my dad's middle name! Kylar's middle name is after my DH's family, Kylar William (William being a family name) So this #2 is for my side of the fam!! What do you think of the name? Im so excited I really really like it!!! Oh and how cute is Kylar & Kendon! Love it!
> 
> Love the name Kylar so cute and it has to be said never ever heard of it!!! love it when that happens it goes so well with Kylar too can he say it I remember u telling us he was struggling with Wyatt bet u are so excited
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...


Thank you hun!!

How are you?? I read your post good for Pos OPK , better get to :sex::sex::sex: ! I feel like this is some of you guys's month, I just know it!! I checked out some of your charts and they are looking awesome! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Deethehippy

That is a fab name Heather! I love the more unusual ones and ones that mean something to the family :flower:
Enjoy your next scan :0)


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, is your ticker right? What day are you going to test??


----------



## Deethehippy

ready4baby said:


> Dee, is your ticker right? What day are you going to test??

I think it's about right ready, it may be even a bit slow, i sure feel pregnant (but i have had this feeling on many month! lol) I will test after the 15th as that will be officially 'late' for me as i have long and irregular cycles.
How are you doing?


----------



## ready4baby

Wow by the 15th you'll have a blazing strong line if you're pregnant! :dust: I'm doing well...all warm & flushed & happy in the tww. Still getting cm, which is a little odd. 

SUPER quiet in here today ;)


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you Ladies! I'm SO anxious and SO nervous to get it! 

Ready- Thank you! I will email you after I get it done! Yay for the 2ww!! I can't wait until I'm back in one, haha! You have BD everyday?! That's awesome! It totally does not matter if you missed O day! Again, so sorry about the flood in your basement! That is such a pain! Is there a lot of stuff stored down there?
ARUBA! Woohoo!! That is definitely a great thing to look forward to! 

Rosa- Hi! :hi: I'm sorry to hear about your night last night. I hope you are feeling better now though! With all of the stress.. those things are bound to happen! You seem like you have BD plenty and if you havent O'd yet.. you are definitely okay! 

Kylar- I love the name you picked out!! 

Dee- Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Kiki0522 said:


> Thank you Ladies! I'm SO anxious and SO nervous to get it!
> 
> Ready- Thank you! I will email you after I get it done! Yay for the 2ww!! I can't wait until I'm back in one, haha! You have BD everyday?! That's awesome! It totally does not matter if you missed O day! Again, so sorry about the flood in your basement! That is such a pain! Is there a lot of stuff stored down there?
> ARUBA! Woohoo!! That is definitely a great thing to look forward to!
> 
> Rosa- Hi! :hi: I'm sorry to hear about your night last night. I hope you are feeling better now though! With all of the stress.. those things are bound to happen! You seem like you have BD plenty and if you havent O'd yet.. you are definitely okay!
> 
> Kylar- I love the name you picked out!!
> 
> Dee- Fingers crossed for you!!

Thank you :)


----------



## robo123

Hey ladies how are we all? I am ok think i am now in the 2WW. did not temp or use OPK this month.
I have been taking maca also this month. 
I have crazy headaches today think i am coming down with a cold. xxxx


----------



## rosababy

Ready, I don't think I commented on ARUBA!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: That's so exciting!! So as you know...Spain or Carribbean or nowhere. If we don't get preggars by April, we'll go somewhere cool. If we DO get pregnant in the next 2 cycles, we get a baby, but no cool vacation. I honestly don't know which I prefer :blush: I mean we've waited this long...what's 2 more months if it means we get to go to Spain?! And then I'm like AM I CRAZY?! I want a baby NOW!!!! :haha: So yeah. We're trying to think of some inexpensive trip that could be our plan B. Our plan A, depending on how you look at it. :winkwink:

Kiki!!! :hi: Your avatar makes me so happy when I see it. :flower: We'll be thinking of you! We're very excited for you to join our 2ww and ridiculous process again, too! :haha:


----------



## rosababy

robo123 said:


> Hey ladies how are we all? I am ok think i am now in the 2WW. did not temp or use OPK this month.
> I have been taking maca also this month.
> I have crazy headaches today think i am coming down with a cold. xxxx

How is the maca working for you? I took it for 1 cycle, and then my doc put me on Clomid, so I stopped. I would have kept going, but I thought I'd see how clomid did on its own. It gave me nausea, though! The first brand was fine, but the 2nd one (organic) made me feel gross.

My doc also told me not to temp or use opks.... :blush: That didn't work out so well for me though.


----------



## ready4baby

Hi girls! Kiki, hey! So glad for you & all of us--we're gearing up for another exciting time on bnb! I'm still getting cm, which I think is weird so I really hope my temp is up even higher tomorrow... 

Yeah for Aruba, girls, I just booked it!! Ohlala 4 days in paradise...it'll be short but oh so very sweet. We are telling the hotel it is our honeymoon trip (really it's our second one, but it was only 9 months ago...) Can't wait!!!

Unfortunately also had the cleaning crew out here tonight to clean up our basement mold mess. Blagh. At least it's getting taken care of. So much work to do tonight still... hope everyone is doing well. robo, what dpo do you think you are?


----------



## rosababy

Aruba!! I'm so excited for you! Are you staying at an all-inclusive place? It's the only way to go!


----------



## ready4baby

Yes, all inclusive :happydance: We'll see if I'll get to drink or not! Of course I realize that if this is our month, I'll be at the peak of morning sickness down there...blagh. But maybe I won't be so sick! You should definitely make a plan B 'cause we all think you're having twins!!!! There are lots of closer, tamer but super fun trips you could do!


----------



## nypage1981

Good evening ladies-

Yay for aruba! Im so so jealous. That sounds awesome. So, if your temps are not up, does that mean you didn't ovulate yet? I dont know much about all that! 

Rosa- sorry for the blow to your ego:( I know how you feel. OH and I had kind of an akward phase too where it was like, "shit, don't we have passion anymore!?!?"...it totally passes and maybe just needs a few glasses of wine to break the ice:) You guys still got it and don't fret about it and tell him you don;t want him to fret either cuz that will make it worse!

Know who else has left us i think? Brandy! She got knocked up and I havent heard much since! 

Kiki- Yay! Seems like youve waited so long to start TTC again im excited for you. It's so nice that when you begin TTC, it will be riht after the HSG meaning you may not even take more than 1 cycle before you get the BFP! HOw exciting that is. .

Robo- did you feel crampy for Ovulation or something, making you know you already ovulated? I felt nuts when I wasn't able to know exactly where I was in my cycle, but it got me knocked up anyways so I think NOT charting and doing stuff was my trick. 

Dee- hopefully its bfp next week. Let us know if you cheat and do it early:) 

Star- Hi! I can't look back far enough to see if you had posted today so just sending you a hello!

Anyone else? I haven;t been on today so sorry if I missed anything, im outta the loop today. 

Oh, and I puked for the first time today. Of course the only day I work this week. So it was at work, in a hospital toilet. .Come on. Misery. Another thing- I have not pooped in like 3 days and can't tell if im so backed up or if im cramping for another bad reason. .Im drinking a small cup of coffee...naughty me, but im desperate here for a poo! Ok, there ya go- im full of shit. :haha:


----------



## Kiki0522

Ny- Thank you so much hun for the positive words! It has been FOREVER since we have been able to try! I feel like I have forgot how to do it all! opks, temps, cm, what?! haha. I am definitely hoping this HSG brings me my bfp this cycle! 
I think it is FANTASTIC that you puked today and that you are full of shit! :rofl: No seriously.. It means that bean is sticking very tight in there causing you all these wonderful side effects! haha


----------



## nypage1981

LOL thats the beauty of it- each time i feel so ill that i want to scream im like...."yay baby smurf, come on make me sick!!" Hope its not just the progesterone pills making me sick though, thats always a thought in the back of my head. 

Oh ,and im sure if you have any questions about your TTC tools Ready ad Rosa will have an answer for you!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Haha I would be the same way! It shouldn't be the progesterone though. You have been taking them long enough that your body is used to them by now. It's definitely baby smurf making you sick! Goooo Baby smurf!!


----------



## rosababy

LOL! Yes, unfortunately, ready and rosa are experts in temping and opk'ing...BECAUSE WE'VE BEEN DOING THIS FOREVERRRRRRR!!!!! :hissy:

Kiki, how long have you been wtt again? I'm so happy for you that you get to try again! I hope this procedure brings you your bfp really soon!!

Brandy...did she leave us too?!


----------



## Kiki0522

You crazy ladies!! I'm so glad I have you to help me out! I will be right there with you very soon! 
We have been waiting since January 18th! It took forever for that medicine to work for the ectopic and then I had to wait for TWO AF's before my doctor wanted to do the HSG! It seriously has felt like a year!!!! :brat:


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, we love you!! BnB helps me so much, too. Gosh...January 18th is a long time! No wonder you're so ready to start ttc again! :sex: :baby:


----------



## Kiki0522

And I love all of you!! I'm SO happy to be able to talk to you all more! I have missed everyone bunches! It was just so hard to be talking in here and waiting! We are soooo ready! DH can't wait! :)


----------



## EJW147

Good evening ladies!! 

Kiki- So excited you will be back trying with us soon!! :) After my mc I waited only a month and that felt like FOREVER too!

Ready- ARUBA?! That is so awesome I miss the beach soo much!

Oh about brandy, do you think she might just still not have internet? Remember she said she was moving and wouldn't have internet again for awhile. I dunno thats the last I remember her saying.


----------



## nypage1981

Yea EJ- that could be it maybe she doesn't. Also, maybe she just was more interested in the TTC aspect of this forum.....I still like to come here ut I can also see how maybe if you got what you were trying for, maybe just kinda phasing it out. 

XOXOXO Kiki! You're a doll!


----------



## Kiki0522

Ejw- Thank you!! I'm so excited to be back with you girls! 6 days!! It's like I'm waiting to test! lol. 

Ny- Thanks hun! xoxo!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies, 

We've had some family emergencies the past few days. My grandmother had a stroke and lung failure Monday night. she's doing better and off the ventilator. she's goig to be mad when. She finds out she can't smoke anymore when she gets to go home. Plus my step-mom who's been fighting cancer the past 11 year was just diagnosed terminal. It started in her knee and has slowly been traveling up her right side. It's been returning ata faste rate over the past 6 months. They just removed 3 rumors 3 weeks ago, and they just found two more. Dr. Said its going to come back in her lungs. Only way to "try" to prevent it is to cut her entire right side out. Her right leg clear to right under her breast. So as you can imagine it's been a tough couple of days. So I'll be making the trip to south Dakota to help them out fir a few weeks. 

On a brighter note. I had my interview the other day and they offered me the job on the spot!! The position opens between April-June, when the current manager is leaving. So she'll have me trained before she leaves. So that is exciting. Dh is thrilled! Despite the bad life is going great. 

I hadn't had time to stay caught up between work and hospital visits. But just wanted to pop in and say hi. I'll be on again soon! Hope to see more bfp's!! And hope all my preggys are happy and healthy!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh I'm having mittleschmertz. So ibsuspect o will be soon. Kind of sad that I have to avoid sex :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Sorry I've been MIA today for the most part....had an interview out of the blue from a phone call yesterday an got the job on the spot....then had to find daycare, and afterschool care for my oldest.....then had to get shot records an everything ordered its been a crazy day!! Now I'm sitting here wanting to cry because I'm so crampy I FEEL AF IS COMING FOR SURE ANY MINUTE but its not TIME yet??? I duno my hips are VERY achy but I feel like theres no way I'm not pregnant with my temps the way they are its more like an achy feeling in my ovary too :( on the right side :( duno but I'm gonna go on to bed in hopes I'll feel better when I wake in the morning....goodnight everyone an praying for you all :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Kiki0522 said:


> And I love all of you!! I'm SO happy to be able to talk to you all more! I have missed everyone bunches! It was just so hard to be talking in here and waiting! We are soooo ready! DH can't wait! :)

Glad you are back to trying, never give up hope hun, we will get our BFP's :)


----------



## Deethehippy

AndreaFlorida said:


> Sorry I've been MIA today for the most part....had an interview out of the blue from a phone call yesterday an got the job on the spot....then had to find daycare, and afterschool care for my oldest.....then had to get shot records an everything ordered its been a crazy day!! Now I'm sitting here wanting to cry because I'm so crampy I FEEL AF IS COMING FOR SURE ANY MINUTE but its not TIME yet??? I duno my hips are VERY achy but I feel like theres no way I'm not pregnant with my temps the way they are its more like an achy feeling in my ovary too :( on the right side :( duno but I'm gonna go on to bed in hopes I'll feel better when I wake in the morning....goodnight everyone an praying for you all :)

Hope the cramps are gone in the morning Andrea, FX to you buddy :flower:
I also had cramps last night and virtually cried myself to sleep thinking AF was here but this morning nothing so i just have to wait and hope ....:wacko:


----------



## Kiki0522

Mrs- I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother! I'm glad she is okay though! My grandmother was pissed when she couldn't smoke either after her heart attack. They are so stubborn in their old age! :jo: haha! I'm also very sorry to hear about your stepmom. That is really rough. She and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs: 
Congratulations on the job!! That is great!

Andrea- I hope you are feeling better! Congrats on your job as well! 

Dee- Thank you! If we haven't given up hope yet, I don't think we ever will! It's been a long, bumpy road so far! Fx'd for us both for those bfps very soon!! And for EVERYONE!! This thread will be all preggys very soon! I have a good feeling! 

I have to finish getting ready for work. Have a great day girls!! :friends:


----------



## rosababy

Morning ladies. I'm not quite caught up on my reading yet...but will you please check out my chart? I'm so confused. Look at how it's steadily rising, but no big jump. Wtf?! Have I really not o'ed yet?? I'm so SICK of waiting for it! :hissy:


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- :hi: it could be that you did O already and your temp is just slow rising. I have had quite a few cycles where my temp didn't shoot right up. Give FF another day or so and I bet it will pick your O on that lowest dip before it started rising. No worries! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, kiki. Sigh. Why can't I just have a textbook chart for ONCE?! 

I'm in one of those whiny, complaining moods today. I'm trying REALLY hard to shake it off! :wacko:


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, I bet you O'd Tue or Wed...put in a fake high temps for the next couple of days & see where FF places you. We may still have the same O day!! 

Morning, all! Mrs, nice to hear from you--I'm sorry you're having so many family struggles just now & that you have to avoid bd this cycle :( Boo. 

Dee, keep your hopes up! Cramping doesn't have to mean AF...you've gotta be our next bfp, followed by Andrea! Although with the way Andrea tests :) she may find out first :rofl:


----------



## rosababy

You're right, ready. I put in 98.0 for tomorrow, since that's what my temps seem to be doing, and it gave me dotted lines, ovulating on Tuesday. I erased the temp. It said my testing date would be the 24th! So far away!! Oh well. 

I just talked to a good friend who knows I'm ttc, and also had trouble herself...same doc as me, and clomid baby, etc. She said she finally stopped temping and just did it every other day during the fertile week or so. She wasn't counting dpo or anything and THAT'S the month she got pregnant. She said she knows how hard it is to give up control of temping and opk'ing, but she said she thinks the stress of it all (ie: me stressing aobut when the heck I ovluated :blush:) was making her not get pregnant. Something to think about, definitely. 

EJ, you're right about Brandy. I remember her saying something about not having internet for a while. I hope she comes back!!

Mrs., I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma and step-mom. What awful situations. :hugs: I'm so proud of you and your new job!!! Is it a big pay raise? :happydance: Better hours? When do you think you can start ttc again? It must be hard to NOT dtd during that time.

Andrea, good for you on the job, too!! :happydance: That's so exciting! Don't fret too much about those cramps. 7 dpo...they could definitely be implantation cramps. Too early for AF.

Dee, your cramps are too early, too. Implantation cramps I'll bet!!


----------



## rosababy

Hey girls. I was just thinking back...I remember seeing the page number of our thread go up to 100 and I was like YES! 100 pages! Now look how many we have!! :flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls :) just wanted to pop in an say hi :) I took a FRER this morning an THINK I saw something....but I duno.....this is the best pic I could get....see you all later I'm gonna go get something to eat I'm starved......and this is the first month I "DONT" feel pregger :( Its showing up better in my email WEIRD :)
 



Attached Files:







BESTONE.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## rosababy

Hmmm...I'm not sure I'm seeing anything, Andrea. It's probably too early, though. Test again in a few days! FX for you!


----------



## repogirl813

i think if i put your test on a white background i can see a very very very faint line, but really not sure, good luck fx for you


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kiki- glad to see you back hun!! :) 
And thank you ladies.. The visit with y grandmother was unexpectedly great. She was sitting at her table this morning chatting with my sister. She has a strong heart. 

Rosa- I want to say you haven't I'd yet. There is t a clear biphasic pattern...? So maybe you're going to o between tonight and tomorrow..? Go jump hubby now lol. 

Ready and love :hello:

Andrea- I see something... It's super faint though.. 

I'm not sure how log we'll be wttc. :( with this new job starting later this spring, I don't want to get pregnant now, then start my job 2-4 months pregnant. Don't think she'd like that too much. But what happens happens.. There's no way I'm going back on bc.. We'll probably go back to ntnp.. I kind of like not temping. Very relaxing. Plus I think dh thought I was weird.. Maybe that had something to do with it.. Hmm.. He wants children, but it's obvious to me now, that he's not ready to full on try. which is ok.. I know he's enjoying the peace of not hearing about ttc now. :) 

The new job is salaried with benefits. AWESOME! I'll be making at least $5 more per hour.. Which is great! I'm thankful my classes are online, so I won't be called out of class for an emergency. 

I'm on cd 15 so o is probably going to happen soon. I've had mittleshmirz, (which I talked to dr. About the other day.. He said the reason I'm noticing the increasingly stronger o cramps is due to me not o'ing regularly or semi-regularly until the past few months. Crazy but makes sense. 
Watch though, now that we're wttc and I have no idea for sure when o is going to happen, we'll get a bfp. Thats the kind of luck I have lol


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kiki- glad to see you back hun!! :) 
And thank you ladies.. The visit with y grandmother was unexpectedly great. She was sitting at her table this morning chatting with my sister. She has such a strong heart. She always said that was the strongest part of he body! 

Rosa- I want to say you haven't O'd yet. There isn't clear biphasic pattern...? So maybe you're going to o between tonight and tomorrow..? Go jump hubby now lol. 

Ready and love and ny- HI!!! Ny- looks like ff finally changed their homes screen to something a little prettier :) 

Andrea- I see something... It's super faint though.. 

I'm not sure how log we'll be wttc. :( with this new job starting later this spring, I don't want to get pregnant now, then start my job 2-4 months pregnant. Don't think she'd like that too much. But what happens happens.. There's no way I'm going back on bc.. We'll probably go back to ntnp.. I kind of like not temping. Very relaxing. Plus I think dh thought I was weird.. Maybe that had something to do with it.. Hmm.. He wants children, but it's obvious to me now, that he's not ready to full on try. which is ok.. I know he's enjoying the peace of not hearing about ttc now. :) 

The new job is salaried with benefits. AWESOME! I'll be making at least $5 more per hour.. Which is great! I'm thankful my classes are online, so I won't be called out of class for an emergency. 

I'm on cd 15 so o is probably going to happen soon. I've had mittleshmirz, (which I talked to dr. About the other day.. He said the reason I'm noticing the increasingly stronger o cramps is due to me not o'ing regularly or semi-regularly until the past few months. Crazy but makes sense. 
Watch though, now that we're wttc and I have no idea for sure when o is going to happen, we'll get a bfp. Thats the kind of luck I have lol


----------



## ready4baby

To get a bfp when you aren't even trying?? What bliss that would be... :) FX for us all. It seems so easy for some people--it just sneaks up on them. I have a a big family, and one cousin in particular "leaves it up to god" whether they have children or not. They have eight. Good, well behaved, sweet kids, but eight. Guess what? Just found out, at 46 years old, she's pregnant again. :dohh:


----------



## Deethehippy

This afternoon i am back to feeling crampy so i think AF is just around the corner :wacko:


----------



## Kiki0522

46, 8 kids, and pregnant again! My gosh.. I wish it was that easy for all of us! Why does it have to be so hard for some and SO easy for others? Ugh! 
Maybe we should all stop temping, using opks, and testing. Just go with the flow. Stop stressing. My DH jokes and says he will just get me drunk and "take advantage" of me because that's how it works for a lot of other people, lol. 

Dee- Don't give up yet!! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Here is my test DRIED UP it must just be faulty...there is a faint faint line running up both sides of the "indent" mark an they are pink but I duno....we will take another in the morning tho to make sure :)

Dee I'm awfully crampy too :( maybe its a good thing :)
 



Attached Files:







TWO.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6









ONE.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4









driedfrer.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Deethehippy

Andrea that test looks exciting, i hope tomorrows looks even better :flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

Kiki0522 said:


> 46, 8 kids, and pregnant again! My gosh.. I wish it was that easy for all of us! Why does it have to be so hard for some and SO easy for others? Ugh!
> Maybe we should all stop temping, using opks, and testing. Just go with the flow. Stop stressing. My DH jokes and says he will just get me drunk and "take advantage" of me because that's how it works for a lot of other people, lol.
> 
> Dee- Don't give up yet!! :hugs:

Kiki i love your little saying at your signature..........i actually like the name Hope if i ever had another girl or maybe Faith because both would describe how i feel now trying so hard :flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I love those names too :) Dee :) I have I think changed my mind on a girls name.....I dont know what I want but what I had isn't "soft" enough for me :(


----------



## ready4baby

Andrea, I definitely see something there...did it come up within the timelimit though? FX for you tomorrow morning!


----------



## rosababy

Andrea, I definitely see a line now! I'm not an expert on evaps though. :shrug: Test again tomorrow with fmu!


----------



## Starchase

Hey ladies

How is everyone doing, big congrats on the new jobs hoping it all happens in threes and I am the next one!!! Still haven't seen the contract yet for the new job so will decide once see it all in writing....

Well I still have faint OPKs not ovulated yet getting twinges but oh boy I am so ill.... there are bugs flying round here just now and I feel awful feverish and sore throat last thing I wanna do is bd... shocking but true... guess we are gonna be out this month I am so ill :(

So who is gonna get the BFP this month... is everyone feeling really positive? Dee I am the exact same as you I am never doing a FRER again just gonna test once I am 2 weeks late can't face the devastation again and just wanna see the dark BFP no doubts lol 

Kiki how u feeling doll are u feeling positive for your HSG test?

NY when do u leave for disney?

big hugs and hello to everyone xxxxx

sorry Mrs - what is mittleshmirz? x


----------



## rosababy

Mrs., I agree actually. I don't think my chart looks biphasic at all. Those high temps pre-o really messed everything up, and the slow rising crap isn't helping. :wacko: We'll bd tonight (I'm so tired already just thinking about it!) so maybe it'll happen today. :shrug: Either way, we have our bases covered with hopefully enough sperm in there waiting.

Star, when I first started this cycle, I was super excited and hopeful because I was starting clomid, but now that I see how messed up my temps are, I'm not too hopeful. :nope: I'm not even sure I'm ovulating! So, we'll see what the blood test says in a week or so. So to answer your question, I'm not feeling a bfp this cycle.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Starchase- mittleschmirz is the German word for middle pain. It's the cramps you feel when you ovulate. 

Rosa- definitely bd tonight!! 

Andrea- I cannot wait for your tests in the morning!

Dee and Andrea- I think when you see the baby that's when you'll know for sure what you want to name him/ her. Live the name hope and faith though! Another one I like is Isabella or Bella. Those are really Prett names.

Well.. I thought the ewcm-like cm last night was due to playtime (giggle) but I have abundant ewcm today. Just went potty and noticed it was more abundant than it was this morning.. Soo... Should I expect o to happen tonight,tomorrow, grr.. Po'd cuz I know that dh is ready to bd like every other day here lately.. So I know this would be a perfect month to go for it. :( ahh im going to drive myself crazy trying to abstain.. Eek !! I think what I'll do is not initiate, just do the if dh is in the mood, and initiates... Just go with it.. Ergh!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Starchase- mittleschmirz is the German word for middle pain. It's the cramps you feel when you ovulate.
> 
> Rosa- definitely bd tonight!!
> 
> Andrea- I cannot wait for your tests in the morning!
> 
> Dee and Andrea- I think when you see the baby that's when you'll know for sure what you want to name him/ her. Live the name hope and faith though! Another one I like is Isabella or Bella. Those are really Prett names.
> 
> Well.. I thought the ewcm-like cm last night was due to playtime (giggle) but I have abundant ewcm today. Just went potty and noticed it was more abundant than it was this morning.. Soo... Should I expect o to happen tonight,tomorrow, grr.. Po'd cuz I know that dh is ready to bd like every other day here lately.. So I know this would be a perfect month to go for it. :( ahh im going to drive myself crazy trying to abstain.. Eek !! I think what I'll do is not initiate, just do the if dh is in the mood, and initiates... Just go with it.. Ergh!!

Very true, with my son and daughter i still had not chosen names when they were born but once i saw them i found it much easier. My daughter is called 'Saffron' which i chose because of her reddish hair, i thought it looked like the spice! :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh Dee, your daughters name is so unique! LOVE IT!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The line was there in the time limit.....but I couldn't get a good pic of it in the casing.....so I took pics before it dried an then these are after it had dried but I've not had a FRER ever dry with evap lines :) like those......but who knows I'm sure it could happen. 

I talked to my mom earlier told her how I feel so bad with my hips aching shes like is that a preggo symptom....I was like NO ITS AN AF symptom for me :( unfortunately....I duno what my body is doing but Clomid can cause achy hips an pelvic bones so maybe thats it......

I don't feel pregnant this time at all :( nothing is leading me to believe it other than I'm OVERLY tired :( but I think its from stress.....I'll test in the morning an see if we can see anything then :) but I really think AF is gonna sneak right on up :(


----------



## nypage1981

Oh star that sucks to be sick so that you can't dtd while ovulating! Better get some rest! 

I leave for disney on saturday (2 days for me) so ive been super busy. I cant figure out certain things! Like, the purse situation and what to carry stuff around disney and have been shopping all day for clothes that dont make me look fat. I already am like 6 monhts along I swear. This bloat is horrendous. It looks like a huge tummy its embarrassing! 

Mrs- you be careful girl!~ Dont want you getting knocked up if its not medically healthy for you! Of course I want you to have a bfp but certainly when it is safe! BUT, if you are having such awesome sex, just go for it:) Lol. Mittelschmertz can be a few days before you O I read because I would get it often. Of course, the cycle I get knocke3d up I didnt have it....

Andrea- hope you find out bfp in the morning! I would just wait until then for sure. I wouldnt expect you to feel pregnant yet though- I sure didn't when I found out. Most of us TTC find out at like 3 weeks which is no time for you to feel anything yet. Im just starting now at 8 weeks slowly to feel things. 

Dee- maybe crampin is bfp. I had horrendous cramping for my bfp. JUST like my AF cramps. 

Rosa- i'd be trusting that the clomid will make you ovulate sometime....but when for pete's sake?!?!? Thats aggravating im sure. Just think if you weren't charting:) You'd have NO idea right now where you were at! Kinda scary. 

Ready- whats up with you? Anything goin on?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thanks ny- I'm soooo onthe fence about it. I'm just going to share rem though it's embarrassing for me. I have to get a leep procedure done, so obviously having them electrically scrape y cervix would likely terminate a pregnancy, I'm sure! My doctor said I should have the procedure done, but with my healthy change of lifestyle it can go away on it's own... So it might not be necessary. On the flip side.. Say I do get pregnant... The increase in hormones could be detrimental. My doctor said that he has a patient who had moderate dysplasia on her initial pg exam... When she went in for her post pregnancy exam, she had full blown cervical cancer. Eek! 
He wasnt too Concerned about whether we did get pregnant or not.. and was really impressed with my self knowledge and thestros I was natuallu taking to get bfp.. But I'm onthe fence about what to do!! 

That's why it's safer to wttc... But the longing and want inside me wants to keep trying.. I'm not sure how easy/hard it would be to get pg after the leep.. Mixed reviews on te Internet... (sigh)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Andrea, i'm telling you, it happens when you least expect it! The month i thought for sure i wasnt bc i had NO symptoms, that's when I got my BFP! Good luck and cant wait to see tomorrows test!!

My 19 week ultrasound tomorrow!! Anomaly scan! And double checking that baby Kendon is still all boy ;) ;) Can't wait to see him and get more pictures!! He's so much bigger than 5 weeks ago!!!


----------



## rosababy

Ny, yes if I wasn't charting, I would assume that I'd already o'ed, since it's so late. My doc told us to dtd on cd 12, 14, 16 and 18 and here it is, cd 19 and I'm not even sure I o'ed yet! :wacko: I guess we just keep :sex: I'm sorry you're feeling gross...just hold your belly all week, and everyone will assume you're preggo! :haha:

Mrs., yikes. That all sounds pretty serious. You're right to wait. What's a few more months if it means you'll have a safe, healthy pregnancy? I know it's hard to wait when you're sooo ready.

Andrea, this is all looking pretty good for you!! I can't wait for you to :test: tomorrow!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rosa- serious yes, but it's more common than it is serious. It'll be worth it in the long run just to do it though and have it done with Grr.. Looks like no booty tonight.


----------



## Kiki0522

Dee- Thank you! I thought the quote was a good fit. :) Hope or Faith are both fantastic names for a baby who you will be blessed with very soon I hope! 

Andrea- Fx'd for you!! I see another line on those tests! 

Star- Thank you! I am feeling very positive about the HSG! I figure if we were able to conceive even though it was in the wrong spot, we were still able to do it so there can't be a complete blockage! That's what I keep telling myself! :) I say I will get my BFP right after it! haha. 
I hope you feel better soon! It's so awful to be sick and have to BD! 

Rosa- Hang in there hun! I know it's frustrating but you have done a great job BDing when you need to and you do have all your bases covered. It's scary to start new things because you don't want this month to be a dud but I think the clomid will help. Your body is just a little thrown off. It will all be okay though! :hugs:

Mrs- I feel for you!! This past cycle, I had a great chart and the most CM I have ever got, and O cramps and I couldn't do anything about it! It drove me nutty! But for what's it worth.. I think you are being very responsible about your decision about wttc. If it's for health reasons, it may be the best thing to do for now. Then you won't have to worry about any of it after. And don't read the internet about how hard or easy it would be after the procedure to get pregnant! Sometimes it's hard, sometimes it's easy. Sometimes it takes us all a little heartache in order to reach our true bliss. I truly believe all of us will be the most amazing mothers because of what we go through just to conceive. It WILL happen for you. Just like it will for all of us! :hugs:

Ny- Your daughter must be so excited for Disney! I love vacation but I hate packing for it! lol. This past September DH and I went on a Mediterranean cruise for 2 weeks and I packed WAY too much! I didn't wear half of it, lol. There is a quote I should have went by.. "When preparing to travel, lay out all of your clothes and all of your money. Then take half the clothes and twice the money." haha :)

Kylar- Have a great scan tomorrow! I am looking forward to pictures of Kendon!!


----------



## ready4baby

Hi ladies...just a quick note for me tonight...I worked all day and I'm back at it again. Ny, things are uneventful here. I think I'm 2dpo, and hoping our bd before O was enough, cause we haven't had any during or after :( I'm mostly just super stressed and tired. Looking forward to seeing my fam in Minnesota though! Ya sure you betcha...that's for you, Ny :rofl:

Kylar, can't wait to see pics! Have fun tomorrow!

Mrs, you hinted at a few things...in my experience, I had abnormal pap tests a couple of times, and once had a cervical cone biopsy (kinda like a leep) that removed the tissue. It turned out just fine; I still get an abnormal pap now & then but the weird cells sorta come & go. I don't spend any time at all being concerned about it. :shrug: I was not ttc at the time I had the procedure, so I do not know what a doc would recommend during that. Although I don't think the cervix plays much of a role in the early weeks of pregnancy before the baby has any weight, does it? Anyway, listen to your doc & your heart and bd when/if you guys feel okay! :hugs:

Ok I gotta run... :hi: to everyone else!


----------



## nypage1981

Mrs I have also had cells removed from cervix. Mine was frozen off. Was not deemed precancerous but was just kind of unknown and thy got rid of them o be safe. I've been fine since. Hope you het it done real soon. 

Ready. It's gonna be in like the 30' s for our visit! Better than 40 below dontcha know. 

Kiki lovvvve that quote! It's perfect. Yea. I pack for like double the time I'm going for. Which is really bad on a week trip with a kid coming too! I hate packing and leaving things behind. 

Can't wait to see pics kylar!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Kylar good luck with your scan!!!

FX'd for all the other ladies out there


----------



## AndreaFlorida

welllllll I didn't pee on an expensive test just cheapies an I have free ones I have from EPT because I called an complained an got a lot sent to me :) lol....and of course they have to have EVAPS :) lol...but there are IC's with them I'll show ya.....I'll do my FRER in the morning I have 3 left then I gotta go buy more :) but thats ok :) lol......here are the last for tonight :)

At least they give me some sort of hope an some kinda line even tho its an evap I'm sure LMAO :) oh welllll :) goodnight girls see you all tomorrow thanks for the kind words everyone :) I can't wait to pee on another stick :)

Kylar can't wait to see your pics toooooo FX :) everything is wonderful!
 



Attached Files:







BLUEEVAP1.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 7









Blueevap2.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 7









Blueevap3.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Omg.. I love you guys.. Here I am thinking it's the worst thing ever.. Whew. I was really freaked out. Thank god. (I can breath now)


----------



## Deethehippy

Morning ladies
If i aint pregnant i shall eat my hat  (i dont actually own a hat but you know what i mean!)
These are my symptoms:

slight nausea (all day)
tingly nipples and tender boobs
yellow creamy cm
funky taste in my mouth
Feeling of pressure in my tummy (if i lean on it)
bloated
clumsy
cramps on and off
low back ache
irritable/very emotional
big time bleeding gums this morning
a 'feeling'
itchy throat and nose
dreaming 
sleeping tons and still could sleep another week
very hungry!
slight weight loss (i usually gain before AF)

I know most of this could be PMS also but some of these i don't usually get pre AF
What do you think ladies? I am holding out on testing until at least tuesday next week.
Like i said if i am wrong, i seriously need my head tested lol
:flower:

Hope you are all ok...


----------



## rosababy

Wow, Dee that's some list!! I hope this is your cycle!

Andrea, looking forward to seeing that FRER today! Wake up and post! :haha:

Well, I am DONE temping. It went DOWN yes that's right, DOWN 0.1 this morning. I'm done. I'm stressing, obsessing, and worrying, and I am done. I refuse to believe that I o on my own and as soon as I take a medicine that is supposed to make me o, I don't o anymore. :saywhat: So, I'm going to assume that I actually did o and my temps just aren't reflecting it, or that I am still going to o. In which case, we will keep bd'ing every other day for a little while, just in case I'm having a ridiculously late o this cycle. :wacko: We did get to bd last night, and I was worried because of our last performance...it was good though. :blush: So yeah. I'm done temping. FF says I o'ed on cd17, but if you look at my chart, it's totally not biphasic in any way, shape or form. This is so frustrating!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

The FRER were neg. which a friend of mine says can happen that dollar tree picked it up for her first :) but emmm my $ store is kinda looking good :) There is "something" ON my frer but nothing that looked pink so I will go take another look in a few mins to see if ANYTHING is on it :)
 



Attached Files:







isthisbfp2.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 5









isthisbfp3.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5









isthisbfp.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

I know I don't post on here very often at all but I did post here when the thread was first started. I just wanted to let any of you ladies who remember me know that I got my bfp this am. 

I also wanted to say Heather I hope that your scan goes well today and that's a nice name you've got picked out for the little boy


----------



## nypage1981

Congratulations!!


----------



## rosababy

Congrats, MommyV!! :happydance:


----------



## robo123

soory for late reply, Rosa

Maca seems ok, just the headaches which may not be Maca. and i am having hip pains.... apart from that all ok. I am definately going to keep taking it. xxxxx


----------



## ready4baby

Congrats, MommyV!!

Mrs, glad you are feeling better... Where's Kylar??

Ny, have a WONDERFUL vacation!! We'll miss you... I'll wave at you in the airport :)

Andrea, what is up with your tests? You had a noticeable line of frer yesterday and today nothing? Are you sure it was pink yesterday and not an evap or indent? FX for good news.

AFM, definitely in the tww, 3dpo, and LOTS of cm in this tww. Bit of watery and now bunch of sticky white. WTH? I hope it'll be a good sign.


----------



## Deethehippy

I just read back to the very beginning of this thread when i was counting down to test before my BFP (miscarriage) It has kinda upset me, i was soo excited and it all seems so long ago now, i am sooo emotional today :(
You guys all rock though, dont know what i would of done without this forum/thread :0)


----------



## ready4baby

Deethehippy said:


> I just read back to the very beginning of this thread when i was counting down to test before my BFP (miscarriage) It has kinda upset me, i was soo excited and it all seems so long ago now, i am sooo emotional today :(
> You guys all rock though, dont know what i would of done without this forum/thread :0)

Dee, you're torturing yourself reading back like that... :hugs: Mother nature is not perfect and loss is apparently part of the ttc process. :( You will get your :baby: soon...maybe even right now with all the symptoms you have!! You are a brave girl waiting until Tuesday to test! I don't have your willpower :)


----------



## nypage1981

Have fun on your vacation too MRS! I will check in on my spare time while im sitting out the rides that I cannot do...can do it on my phone.

Just got done packing. And repacking, then doing it again. LoL. I have repacked 4 times to try and downsize each time. Its so hard! 

I hope when I get back I can see my baby again in ultrasound. That would totally put me at ease. I want to see it in external ultrasound because Ive read that seeing it internally does not put your chances of MC any lower, its after you've seen it externally. 

Hope you have a good flight! Will you be here for the st patty's excitement in st paul? I usually go every year its a lot of fun, but not this year!


----------



## robo123

aw dee big hugs, this place is great for support. xxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey girls! Just got back from my scan! He is still a boy! So he is officially KENDON!!!!!! I love him soo much! Everything seemed great and he looked sooooo cute, got to see him in 3d and he was swallowing, rubbing his eyes, and yanking on his umbilical cord!! It's amazing they can grasp things already!?! I did not know that!! Uploading pics right now!!

So good to hear from you mommy v! And a HUGE congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starchase

Congrats Mommy V that is superb news I love seeing BFP results it makes me smile so much.. xxx

Dee I secretly do it too go back and have a wee cry about the posts from the M/C BFP but hey we are only normal and well "what will be will be and all that"... :) ur symptoms sound superb for BFP honey even though u are the one having to feel them which is not so superb especially the nausea which is never good... How are u feeling about not testing now that u are in the situation I have always said i'll not test but is it that easy? 

Andrea u must be skint!!!! lol :) I love seeing all ur pictures but I could never afford that many tests lol

NY have a superb trip I would love to go back to disney I was there in 2006 guessing it has changed substantially wanna take DS at some point but gonna wait till he is older it will cost me at least £4000 for the 3 of us so has to be a treat thats for sure,... now how proud wait till u hear what I did last year we went to Portugal for two whole weeks and I decided that every year I go on hols I never wear half of the clothes I pack so I packed 3 trolley dolly cases (carry on plane - hand luggage) one each!!!!!! lol :) no joke my mum was panicking saying no way have u got everything but you know what we had plenty plus we had washing machine in the apartment lol

Have a great vacation MRS - I was reaing through all of the earlier posts and I think u are amazing and too be honest there is no choice there u have invested so much time in trying to get your little one already therefore u wanna be a mummy so bad why oh why would you risk not getting to be at ur son/daughters wedding or graduation. U are doing the right thing 100% have they told u how long u have to wait until the procedure? big hugs xxx

Kylar hope u had an amazing day can't wait to see pics xxxx

Kiki I am so happy that u are PMA all the way u know what ur thinking is bang on of course u managed to conceive the last time therefore next time beanie will settle in the proper place and will be in ur arms before u know it.. xx

Hey ready how are u feeling now honey whoo hoo 2ww!!! finally xxx

Robo so good to hear from u we love u on here too xx

Hope I caught everyone if not hello hello sorry there was a lot of posts this time on love reading them all xxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks star! I usually pack only the carry on one too for my clothes but only on long weekend trips! We do each have a carry on rolling suitcase so thats 3 of those and one HUUUUGE suitcase that we will check. And a backpack each. SO yea. I have lots packed! 
And we have a washer and dryer there too! Hmmmmm. Now you are making me think I have to go repack again and take some out again. HAHAHHAHAHAA. 

Kylar! YAY! glad all went well with your scan! 

Dee- sorry your down. It will happen and when it does, you will be more worried all over again! 

Rosa I hope you ovulated!! What a crappy thing to be dealing with after the excitement of clomid. Just relax and BD the rest of the month. Nothing to be done about it now! Your blood work will be more telling of what happened I hope.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Baby Kendon!
 



Attached Files:







19weeks1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4









19weeks2.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5









19weeks6.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 2









19weeks3.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5









19weeks8.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jbreeze118

Me and my hubby have talked about TTC for months now. We stopped using condoms several months ago and tried the old fashioned way. Nothing has happened so we got several kinds of ovulation tests and this is the first month I have used them. I'm on CD 15 and took an Answer ovulation test and a Digital Clearblue Ovulation test and both came out positive:flower:! I'm just as excitied as if it were a positive pregnancy test. I've had two miscarriages one at 12 weeks and one at 9 weeks. It's been 3 years and though It's been hard I think it's time to try again. Wish us luck and lots of baby dust to those TTC!! Best wishes Ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

Kylar u posted whilst I was writing my novel!!! lol congrats honey and yes he is so so cute from ur profile pic do I see kylars little button nose? xx

NY it is hilarious how long are u going for and what is the weather like just now in Florida? I was heading to guaranteed sunshine so no long trousers, jackets or heavy clothes needed does that make u feel better?? lol :)

Oh god ROSA how did I manage that one honey I have been thinking about u loads my OPK not playing ball.... Should have been positive today but nope still faint so maybe just maybe I am ok looks like I'll ovulate later this month so maybe not bding we will be ok gonna attempt to bd tonight then everynight after so fingers crossed have you done opks this cycle or just temping? I gave up on the temping it drove me insane as I always had high temps that made me excited... just bd for a giggle and we will be pregnant before we know it xxxxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Yes he has Kylar's nose! Thank you!!


----------



## Starchase

Welcome jbreeze whey hey for the positive opk get to bding there are alot of us on the same CD so we have either just become 1-2DPO or we are just waiting for 1DPO so welcome to the wonderful thread that makes us all laugh and cry..... 

Kylar KENDON is beautiful you have two beautiful little boys there just amazing xxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Heather the scan photos are fantastic! Baby Kendon is so cute :flower:


----------



## Kiki0522

Dee- That is some list! I'm hoping some if not all are symptoms of a bfp! 

Rosa- I'm so sorry it's being so stressful for you right now! Your temp only went down a tiny bit though. Temps fluctuate all the time. You still definitely could have already O'd. But keep BDing just in case. Are you really all done temping?

MommyV- Congrats!

Ready- How are you? When do you leave for your trip? 

Ny- Have a great vacation!! I LOVE your ticker!! Woohoo! Come on Baby smurf!!

Star- Thank you so much for your kind words! 

Kylar- Awesome pics of Kendon!! He is so cute! :) Happy 19 weeks!! 

Jbreeze- Welcome! :flower:


----------



## robo123

aww the pics are amazing, cant wait to have some of my own some day. xxxx


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Ny. You're right, nothing to be done about it now. :shrug: Just wait and relax. Enjoy your time in MN! I have family up there, and I love it! I did my masters up there in the summers and stayed with my family...such a lovely place.


----------



## rosababy

Oh my, I should have refreshed the page before I responded! Heather, those scans are awesome!! Thanks for sharing them!

Kiki, I'm really done. Maybe...:blush: I woke up TICKED at the world because I'm so frustrated. Nothing to do now...

Star, I did opks too. I got a positive on cd17, and they're always reliable for me, but again, the clomid may have messed some stuff up for me. :shrug: Who knows? I'll at least find out if I o'ed because of my blood test next week. We will keep bd'ing every other day for a few times now, just in case. I hope I do get preggars this cycle! I'm going to be like HUH?! Really?! :haha:


----------



## MommyV

Love the scan pics Heather baby Kendon is so adorable!


----------



## ready4baby

heather, those pics are ADORABLE! Congrats!

Ny, :hugs: for making a ticker...proud of you... One funny thing, my DH joked one night with my stepson that maybe someday he'd have a little brother and we'd put blue food coloring inside of me & we'd get a baby smurf! Your nickname really rings home for me :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

OH my goodness ready thats hilarious! My OH has always called me mama smurf and Ella smurfy. Its cuz we are small. So naturally, this is baby smurf! 

Star- we are going 8 days and its variable for the temp. I guess its 80's but im thinking it will still be 60s at night and morning so we have the works. Jeans, shorts, tanks, sweatshirts. I do well when I know its hot and pack only dresses but for more of a family vacation I have more shorts and sweatshirts and stuff like that. Hope it's not over 50lbs! I can barely lift it! 

Heather I love the pics! Hopw I make it to that point with my cutie pics. 

The ticker was tough! I am now admitting that I am pregnant and I feel very vulnerable. It's weird. Hope its a good omen that I felt good enough to make one. No cramping, no bleeding. Just kinda here! 

Rosa- I am FROM MN! LOL. Im traveling to Florida- Disney world, member? Its Ready who happens to be coming to MN the same time Im outta here! 
Rosa remember how pissed and confused I was with my cycle and opks' the cycle I got bfp? I was like, how and when did that happen? Maybe confusion is what we need!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- I am FROM MN! LOL. Im traveling to Florida- Disney world, member? Its Ready who happens to be coming to MN the same time Im outta here!
> Rosa remember how pissed and confused I was with my cycle and opks' the cycle I got bfp? I was like, how and when did that happen? Maybe confusion is what we need!

DUH!!! I do remember that. I got you and Ready mixed up for a minute. I knew you were both traveling and going through the airport...oops! :blush:

Well, if confusion is what we need, then confusion is what I got! :rofl: It kind of feels nice to let go and stop temping actually. Now, ask me that again tomorrow when I'm kicking myself for not having a temp...

Have fun at Disney!!!! :happydance: I love Disney!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thank you guys so much! Ny - your bean will be there before you know it!! I just know these things, trust me ;)


----------



## repogirl813

ny, have a fun and safe trip

andrea good luck there dear


kylarsmom, beautigul pics!!


and baby dust to the rest of you ladies my fx for you!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

AF is coming :( I am on the heating pad in tears :( there is no way this isn't her coming.....heating pads on high an I'm in tearss :(


----------



## Kiki0522

Andrea- I'm sorry hun. :hugs: If AF does come, is there anyway you could talk to your Doctor about getting a HSG to check your tubes?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm sure there is :( but :( just found out today DH has another deployment scheduled so it'd be pointless wouldn't it until he comes home :( I'm bummed out today....I am going to call my doctor an see if she can refer me to the other fertility specialist she said she would she just needed me to give her the go ahead an apparently I'm going to need it! I just thought by now I'd at least have BFP or something....its been 11 months with FULL BLOWN TRYING an nothing is working :( I just feel really really down right now we have ONE more try before DH leaves......maybe its not AF but Lord does it feel that way....MY HIPS ARE HURTING SOOOOO BAD :( I think its ENDO :( an I'll have to have surgery :(


----------



## Kiki0522

My mom tried for 2 years to conceive me with no luck. She had an HSG and fell pregnant with me that cycle. I am so hoping it works for me. My HSG is on Tuesday. So it could just be something like that for you. The tubes may just need to be cleared out. You never know that's the worst thing about this ttc process. 
I have Endo and you could have it from the symptoms you talk about. I had surgery for it and felt a hundred percent better after it. I haven't had pain since because I was on the depo shot for 3 years to subside everything and still haven't had pain after I went off it. But if you do have it, and you have the surgery.. it's a good thing so don't get discouraged about it. You will be all cleared out and you will feel so much better. It will also help to conceive if that's the problem. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

With the hip/pelvic pains :( I am almost 100% sure I have Endo and from the way it hurts ehhh :( I've been crying to God today "Please just please oh please make the pain go away" and now I'm sitting on the heating pad AF not due for another 5 days and I guess its gonna come early from the feel of the cramping. 

I'll talk to the new specialist about it I'm really discouraged an I don't think my insurance will cover HSG but it will however cover the endo surgery because its causing me great pain :( I need it ASAP I'm in so much pain over here :( it aint even funny :(

Can they tell by ultrasound if your tubes are blocked or do they have to go in an find it kind of like they do Endo? Is HSG lap an dye?

I just looked it up an it is covered by my insurance I suppose I could ask for one :)


----------



## Kiki0522

They have to do a HSG to tell if your tubes are blocked. They can't tell by ultrasound. I'm just having an HSG on Tuesday. I had a lap 3 years ago but they do laps and hsg's together so maybe you could do that and get it all over in one shot. I'm serious though.. after a lap, you will feel so much better. And if all of it is covered by insurance, i say go for it! You have been trying long enough without any success that you should be able to get one.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks for sharing that with me :) that is really sweet of ya :) I'll definitely be calling my dr. Monday.....I also realized I was supposed to call my new job today an it totally SLIPPED MY MIND OMG woopsy LOL I'll call them Monday too I suppose :(


----------



## rosababy

Oh Andrea. I'm so sorry you're in so much pain. :hugs: I wish there was something we could do to help. :cry: Hang in there.


----------



## Kiki0522

You are welcome! I know how much it sucks to be in pain all the time. It's depressing! I hope you feel better soon! Keep me posted on what your doctor says! 

:hi: Rosa!!


----------



## rosababy

:hi: Kiki!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

H


----------



## Deethehippy

Hope you feel better soon Andrea, to be in so much discomfort all the time just isn't good and i am so sorry about hubbys deployment :/ I hope he will be just fine but it must be such a worry. :hugs:
FX that you get the BFP before he leaves :flower: 

I am feeling sick today not right at all :/
Could you help me please ladies as my head is all confuzzled....
I usually have a 25-35 day cycle as i am irregular. Last period was 8th feb but it was spotting until the proper flow on 11th feb so not sure which day is CD1?
We BD'd on 24, 26, 28, and cant remember if also the 1st. I seemed to have plenty of slimey cm on all these days (TMI)
How many dpo would i be now based on a short or a long cycle?
When could i test??
Its all confusing to me but i know that i feel nausea and i am NEVER a sicky person, i can ride on rollar coasters and it does not turn my stomach, in fact only times i remember feeling sicky is when pregnant!
Thanks ladies. :flower:


----------



## robo123

FX'd for you Dee, hope you get your BFP. sounds like its could be good for you. xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Dee- I'd count feb 11 as CD1 they say the first day of flow is your CD1. So you would be on CD 30 today. So, either you are late, or not late yet! Lol. I know, really helpful. I was the same when I tested I wasnt sure if I was late yet because my cycles were a bit long sometimes. So i actually tested BFP when I was only like 3 weeks. I cant tell you what DPO exactly, i'd say like 13-14 Dpo or around there. You'd most likely get a bfp if you are feeling symptoms of pregnancy that means your HCG would be high enough to register. Hope you test and get bfp! 

Going on my trip now ladies just thought i'd jump in since I was online googling if I can take dramamine for sickness. Pray for me that I dont puke on the plane. I have a serious fear of puking in public. Lucky for me, my sickness is usually dry heaving! Lovely! Ciao~!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies I triedto write a message last night and it seems that it erased it. How is everyone doing today? I am cd 18 and ovulating I believe.. Time will tell. But two days of ewcm, it seems to be gone. But no bd'ing so at least I KNOW I'm not pg for sure this month. 

Dee! Good luck! Test test test! It sounds really promising. 

Have fun ny!!


----------



## Deethehippy

nypage1981 said:


> Dee- I'd count feb 11 as CD1 they say the first day of flow is your CD1. So you would be on CD 30 today. So, either you are late, or not late yet! Lol. I know, really helpful. I was the same when I tested I wasnt sure if I was late yet because my cycles were a bit long sometimes. So i actually tested BFP when I was only like 3 weeks. I cant tell you what DPO exactly, i'd say like 13-14 Dpo or around there. You'd most likely get a bfp if you are feeling symptoms of pregnancy that means your HCG would be high enough to register. Hope you test and get bfp!
> 
> Going on my trip now ladies just thought i'd jump in since I was online googling if I can take dramamine for sickness. Pray for me that I dont puke on the plane. I have a serious fear of puking in public. Lucky for me, my sickness is usually dry heaving! Lovely! Ciao~!

Thank you NY page, it's nice to see someone elses interpretation so i know i am estimating right or not, i think i will still hold out testing until next week though :0)

Hope you enjoy your trip and are feeling ok throughout, have fun! :0)


----------



## robo123

well i think i have ovulated.... not sure as i have not used OPK this month. I have had a slight colkd and headaches for the last few days. still taking the Maca, I am not so hopeful for this month as not been BDing as much as usual. 
How is everyone?xxxx


----------



## rosababy

Dee, I agree with ny. Sounds like you're cd30 today. With irregular cycles, it's hard to say. It's also hard to say when you o'ed. Did you use opks? Ewcm on those bd days...what day did you notice was your last day of ewcm? I would say test on March 15, but who knows. Or you can wait until cd35 or cd36 (next Thursday/Friday) since that's the longest your cycle has been. That's waiting a long time, I know, but if you're anything like me, bfns CRUSH me. Good luck!


----------



## Deethehippy

How is everyone today? 
I had upset stomach last night, not being sick but the other end (TMI)
dont think that is a pregnacy symptom but i have IBS so probably that.
Still feel sicky but not sure if it's in my head!


----------



## repogirl813

dee, i had that same issue with what your saying is probably your ibs and the day after it sarted is when i got my bfp!!! fx for you


----------



## Deethehippy

repogirl813 said:


> dee, i had that same issue with what your saying is probably your ibs and the day after it sarted is when i got my bfp!!! fx for you

You have IBS too? Last night i was doubled up with it and for the life of me i do not know why? I ate correctly and everything :( Woke in the night twice needing the loo and tummy ache.
This morning seem ok so far except i feel sick!


----------



## Deethehippy

I caved and tested and its BFN :( Am sooo gutted as i thought i had so mnay signs.
I used a Tesco test and i may only be 10dpo, anyone know how sensitive they are?
I would have thought the line would just be fainter??
(clutching at straws now) :(


----------



## ready4baby

Dee I'm sorry! Bfn is so hard to see... But really you don't know where u are in your cycle and 10 dpo is so early! Be strong and test again tuesday!!

Anyone know what to do with daylight savings and temping? My temp was so low this morning...


----------



## rosababy

Ready! Are you home again, or still on vacay? Toni W in her book taking charge of your fertility says to start a day or two before the time change and wake up like 15-30 minutes earlier to ease into it. I read this AFTER the last time change of course. :wacko: Not that it helps us now...

Dee, I'm so sorry about the bfn. :hugs: Those suck to see. 10 dpo is still early, though. You're not out yet, and you have some promising symptoms!


----------



## ready4baby

No I'm still in MN...saw dee's post though :( 

My temp was 97.6 this am and I cant really account for that being correct! I dunno what to record; I'll guess I'll just wait and see what tomorrows is. Any symptoms yet? ;)


----------



## rosababy

Have you been taking the time change into consideration? I wouldn't worry. Give it a few days, and your body will be used to the time change. At least it wasn't around the day of o! That happened to me once, and it was so annoying. No symptoms. I have no idea if I actually o'ed, or how many dpo I am. No clue. :shrug: I'm actually okay with it. I have my blood test for progesterone on Wednesday, and that will tell me if I o'ed. No cramps or o pains lately, so hopefully that means I o'ed a few days ago...I really have no clue.


----------



## rosababy

Ready, if I DID o when FF says I did (again, I really don't know if it's right), then we're on the same dpo again!! :happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies!! I miss you all so much! I am at my moms house. Still no internet, but we are hoping to have it here in the next couple of weeks. I am 10+2 wks today! We had a scan on the 28th and the baby was measured at 3 days ahead of my LMP. It's little heart was just beating away at 177 bpm. We are so excited to be nearing the end of 1t tri. I cant wait to get back on here on a daily basis to catch up with all of you! Here is a pic of our little turtle. Hope to talk to you all soon, and hope everyone is doing well! I mis you!
 



Attached Files:







00000000000.jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## robo123

ahhhh ok ladies so here is my dilema, MY best friend has just told me she has just started trying and she thinks she is pregnant. Now normally this would be great news and i would be over the moon... but her OH is awful and he cheates every weekend, I am been supportive and will be there every step of the way for her. I feel a bit crap because i have been trying so long and me and OH are very stable and no luck! am i being selfish? xxx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

:hi:Hi Brandi!!!!! :hi: so good to see you Great scan pic! :happydance:

dee- i'm sorry to see you got a bfn, but ready is right, and you're always in it till the :witch: shows. keep your head up.. 

my twin sister is testing tomorrow.. its so exciting! she said af is supposed to be here today or first thing in the morning.. so i'm really hoping that she gets her bfp. they've been ntnp for 4 years, plus she just had her bloods done, and pcos or not, the dr said that she's good. her dh is going in for a sa sometime in the next month if this isn't it. So my fingers are crossed really tight.

we had a fun ladies night yesterday. my sisters, friends and I all got together with daughters and little sisters and went roller skating! i haven't done that in close to 10 years. wow, but it's like riding a bike.. you never forget. we had a lot of fun. Except, there were sooo many young kids there. i heard the f word wwwayyyyy to many times. and this 11-13 year old girl came up to me and asked me for a dollar with an attitude like i had to give it to her. wow. :dohh:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Dee don't get so down yet :( I got BFN today tooooo :( but I got evappy lines tonight on IC's :) hoping tomorrow morning is something better :) but I doubt it of course :(


----------



## Deethehippy

AndreaFlorida said:


> Dee don't get so down yet :( I got BFN today tooooo :( but I got evappy lines tonight on IC's :) hoping tomorrow morning is something better :) but I doubt it of course :(

Sorry you got BFN too Andrea, i re-tested this morning (though not with FMU) and another BFN so i think i am out. I could be 13dpo today but think last time we BD'd was the 1st so i think it should of showed by now :( :cry:
Still feel sick and just not right, crampy and sore boobs but i guess that could be the miscarriage still messing with my hormones maybe?
Bah.........really though it was my month. :flower:


----------



## Starchase

I didn't ovulate??? I'm super gutted never got positive OPK or cramping today CD 18 really don't know what this means Dee I'm confused too do u think this could still be m/c causing nonsense with my hormones I am so upset and loosing the will??

Hey brandi beautiful scan pic so happy such a strong heartbeat too XXxxx


----------



## rosababy

Brandy! So good to see you back. Beautiful scan pics! Get inernet soon! :haha:

Dee and Andrea, I'm so sorry you got bfns today. That sucks. I understand how hard that is. :hugs:

Star, you're cd18 today and haven't o'ed? It's not too late. Some ladies o later. Keep testing with opks and bd'ing. I've o'ed as late as cd19 before.

Afm, nothing to report. No symptoms, not even sure what dpo I am, or even if I o'ed! :wacko: Just livin' life. I'm really looking forward to my blood test on Wednesday and hope that it doesn't take more than a few days to get the results back. That will tell me if I o'ed. Honestly, I don't have high hopes for this cycle. :nope: Just a feeling.


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> Ready, if I DID o when FF says I did (again, I really don't know if it's right), then we're on the same dpo again!! :happydance:

Yay! I LOVE that! When are you going to :test: ?

My temp came back to normal this morning...I have been ignoring the time change & temping at my usual time, although that is an hour later with daylight savings. I'm just excluding yesterday's temp cause it was so darn low. I've been feeling totally overheated and now & then ovary twinges, but that's it!


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy!!! Come back soon...congrats on your little growing bean!

Dee & Andrea, :hugs: BFNs are so discouraging; FX for a better result tomorrow or the next morning...

Star, if you don't temp, you can't be sure--you could have O'd without cramping...Or maybe it hasn't happened yet. My O day was 17 this cycle & last, but I've gone as long as like 32...I'm not saying that's typical, but just keep up the BD until you're sure you've caught it!

I'm still in MN, but I'm working remotely so I'm online. :hi: to all! No word from Ny?


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Yay! I LOVE that! When are you going to :test: ?
> 
> My temp came back to normal this morning...I have been ignoring the time change & temping at my usual time, although that is an hour later with daylight savings. I'm just excluding yesterday's temp cause it was so darn low. I've been feeling totally overheated and now & then ovary twinges, but that's it!

I won't test any earlier than March 24th. I honestly would rather get AF than see a bfn. What about you?


----------



## ready4baby

Hey...I haven't decided yet. I got my + at 12dpo last time, but I think this time I would test somewhere between the 21 & 24 (13-16dpo). Depends on how curious I am ;)

Just sitting on my hands waiting at this point--aren't we all?? :coffee:


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Hey...I haven't decided yet. I got my + at 12dpo last time, but I think this time I would test somewhere between the 21 & 24 (13-16dpo). Depends on how curious I am ;)
> 
> Just sitting on my hands waiting at this point--aren't we all?? :coffee:

Yep! Not much to do but wait! I just hope I o'ed. I have a hard time believing that I wouldn't with clomid's help, especially since I o on my own, but stranger things have happened!


----------



## ready4baby

I'm sure you have! Do you feel flushed at all? I think we're both going in for blood work on Wed--we can compare notes ;)

I think I'm not going to be on the Clomid bandwagon afterall. This cycle is "normal" again, so two in a row. I don't think there is cause for medication between that & my bloodwork being normal. I'm not sure whether to be happy or sad about that. I still find it odd that my two BFPs were on very delayed ovulations, not normal ones.


----------



## Deethehippy

Starchase said:


> I didn't ovulate??? I'm super gutted never got positive OPK or cramping today CD 18 really don't know what this means Dee I'm confused too do u think this could still be m/c causing nonsense with my hormones I am so upset and loosing the will??
> 
> Hey brandi beautiful scan pic so happy such a strong heartbeat too XXxxx

Hi Starchase
I'm not sure that the miscarriage could affect us now, i was just trying to find an excuse for feeling pregnant and getting BFN's to be honest, guess i just have to face the fact that i was not lucky this month :/
I dont use opks so i never know when or if i ovulated, maybe you just had an odd akward cycle?
Fingers crossed for us both next cycle! We could even have a baby next cycle that had a due date near to christmas! That would be the best present, so dont give up hun, big hugs :hugs:


----------



## robo123

hey ladies, to any of you who take Maca.... does it give you headaches? and sickness?
I have had crazy headaches for the last few days and feeling really sick. I can't be pregnant because i have only just ovulated 3-4 days ago. xxxxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Just wanted to stop in and say hi! I have been sick with the flu and I feel horrible. I have had no energy. Thinking of you all! My HSG is tomorrow so i'll be on tomorrow afternoon to catch up! 

:flower:


----------



## ready4baby

Sorry you're sick, kiki! :( But, GOOD LUCK tomorrow!!!


----------



## Starchase

Good luck tomorrow Kiki, XXxx

I have no idea whats going on with my body had faint tests no way positive for 4 days then faded blank last 2 days so no ovulation but then today faint line again more cm and cramping today?

x


----------



## rosababy

Star, you may have just missed the surge. Some women have short surges. Or your body geared up to o and will later. :shrug: That's happened to me before, and I o'ed late that cycle.

Ready, no hot flashes or anything. Honestly don't feel pregnant at all. :wacko: I'm nervous about my blood tests! I'm worried that my progesterone will be way low again, which means I didn't o. I forget, has your dh had his :spermy: checked? What else could it be?


----------



## ready4baby

Hi Rosa girl, no SA for DH at this point; he has a son so it is unlikely... although maybe still worth checking if this goes on much longer. Don't worry about "feeling" pregnant; we're only maybe 6dpo!! Your test will tell whether you have O'd (my money is on YES)! I certainly don't feel pregnant, just the usual flushed face and few twinges. One downside of visiting home when you just got married: EVERYBODY asks why you aren't pregnant yet, or if you're planning to have kids, or--worse--stares with open mouth anticipation when the waitress comes by to get your drink order. People were taking bets on me tonight & whether I'd order a drink!! Oh, the pressssssure...

Star, I agree with Rosa, I have geared up to O, and then not, rinse & repeat, and finally O'd late. You are not out yet! And you may actually be in the tww too :shrug:


----------



## Deethehippy

Get well soon Kiki :flower:

I feel cak also, i am feeling sick all the time and have a foul taste in my mouth.
(tried to eat a marzipan bar last night which i usually adore and it tasted like soap!) My daughter is off school with a tummy ache so maybe we both have a bug?? Would a virus make me have a weird taste and feel sick all day?

Am on last day of my ticker today (though my cycles can be irregular) but no signs of AF yet, just sore boobies and some yellow cm.


----------



## robo123

good luck Dee hope these are all signs of your BFP.

I feel really dizzy today and sick, had headaches for the last week. I only 0vulated 4-5 days ago i think (not used OPK so IDK). i have had a constant ache in my lower back for the last few days but thats usual. maybe i am coming down with something its far too early to be pregnancy. xxxx


----------



## rosababy

I forgot that you have a step-child and since you had mc, obviously it's not a sperm issue. I remembered that as soon as I logged off last night. Oops! Well that's a good thing, anyway! And your progesterone is fine? You're right, 6/7 dpo we would not be able to "feel" pregnant. I just mean that deep down in my heart I don't feel like this is our cycle. I actually had to count how many dpo I think I might be today. :shrug: 7 I guess. I sure hope I o'ed! I'm also hoping that I don't have to wait a week to find out the results from my blood test. Is yours today? 

I hate the issue of what do I order to drink when I'm with people! Luckily, most everyone I would eat out with knows we're trying and all the details! :haha:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I got another BFN this morning if AF isn't here tomorrow or the next day I've got the longest cycle I've ever had before WOOP WOOP LOL


----------



## rosababy

Andrea, I'm sorry. How long has this cycle been?? That stinks. :hugs:

Kiki, good luck today!! Let us know how it goes and how you feel. We're thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hello Ladies
I just did a Clearblue pregnancy test (it was all the shop i went to had!)
It is one of the ones where you get a + or a - result.
It definatley had a blue vertical line but the line is the faintest of faint and is skinny. If i go by my longest/average cycle AF is due thursday/friday.
I would guess that this thin line is an evap, do you agree?
I only held my pee for 1 hour and it was afternoon after drinking normally.

Hope everyone is ok :flower:


----------



## repogirl813

my fx for you dee


----------



## Starchase

Dee is it blue?? If so its not an evap oh wow please tell me you bought a 2 pack and we get another result tomorrow morning whoo hoo fx'd really tight

Thank you all so much for your support it has been exactly what I have needed this last few days well update what do you think about this? Ready & Rosa when are u going to test?

Well as u know I pee'd on an OPK on sunday and low and behold very faint line appeared again but defo not positive... I had EWCM loads yesterday and now cramping low down like period ish almost at front rather than side... I also had a lot of EWCM again this morning and it had a lot of blood streaked through it??

Now I am offcially confuzzled any ideas to whats going on or what CD/DPO I'd be hopefully I missed the surge we bd and the blood streak may be implantation?? lol :) or is that far too optimistic?

Andrea sorry about BFN good news about the long cycle hopefully that is the clomid working Xxx

Kiki hope ur HSG test was good today and it was lovely and non existant xx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosababy

Dee, I don't know much about the blue dye tests, but you better go out and get a FRER for tomorrow morning! This could be exciting!

Star, what cd are you? I've heard of ewcm tinted with blood around o time, so maybe it's that. Or if you're in your dpo already, it could definitely be implantation. FX that it's a good sign!

I'm testing on March 24...someone asked that...tomorrow is blood work!
Ready, when are you having blood work done?


----------



## Kiki0522

The dye went all the way through my tube!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I was freaking out laying there. They had the blood pressure machine on me and heart rate monitor. My heart rate was 140! They nurse was like you have to calm down. I'm like I can't! This is it for me before IVF! I'm laying there watching the dye go through slowly but surely! All the way to the end! My Doctor says "that's not a bad looking tube" Especially after an ectopic and I have Endo! Holy crap I am SO relieved!! Thank you all so much for being there and being so supportive! 

Now I need your opionions.. My doctor is a hard ass.. She says I should wait and we can make a plan before trying again because in her opinion I should do IVF.. But I don't understand why go directly to that if the tube isn't blocked. Yes I understand my risks of another ectopic because 1. I have had one and 2. I have Endo and scar tissue from it. But Why not try? If I get another ectopic then fine.. IVF it is. But I say to try again naturally on our own. For FREE! IVF here where I live costs like $10,000! I don't have that money and plus I'll get one kid and that's it. I can't afford to keep doing IVF over and over for 2 or 3 kids like I want. So what's your opinions ladies? Should i just go for it? O is only a few days away!! :) Plus I think I'm in better shape now then i was 3 months ago because I had this HSG and i'm more fertile for up to 3 months. 

Thanks for your input!! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

Kiki!!!! :wohoo: Yay for clear tubes! I think you should go for it. It's YOUR life and your body. IVF is not a possibility financially for you right now, and you're right. You might as well try and if it doesn't work, THEN go to ivf. Go for it!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- Thank you hun!!! I think we should go for it too! I think this HSG will help us if anything! I'm just so happy it went all the way through! I'm a very optimistic person but I couldn't help but have doubts about this and be only 28 years old and having to do IVF. But I'm still young! I think IVF is crazy to directly turn too when I obviously have an open tube.. 

Yay for ovulation in 5 days!!! We better get busy! I think I forgot how! :rofl:


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Rosa- Thank you hun!!! I think we should go for it too! I think this HSG will help us if anything! I'm just so happy it went all the way through! I'm a very optimistic person but I couldn't help but have doubts about this and be only 28 years old and having to do IVF. But I'm still young! I think IVF is crazy to directly turn too when I obviously have an open tube..
> 
> Yay for ovulation in 5 days!!! We better get busy! I think I forgot how! :rofl:

My sister in law had a blocked tube and endo, and had a baby. She was 26. It's not impossible. It CAN be done! Mabe with this hsg, it'll happen this month!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Yes i remember you saying that about your sister-in-law! I didn't realize her tube was blocked! That gives me so much hope! Thank you for sharing hun! 

How are you doing??


----------



## Starchase

Wow Kiki that is great news way hey for open tube...., go for it honey tube open and HSG procedure done which from what I have read can aid BFP see what happens we get 1 round of IVF free on our health system then u have to pay.. that is a lot of money..

Ok well just been to the bathroom and I have excessive EWCM again but it is stained with blood again? I didn't know that ov can cause blood streaks? gonna go google again lol :) really weird feeling below crampy ish, ooohhh 24th Rosa not long to wait now great news..

Still trying to get my head around all of this lol xxx


----------



## rosababy

Oh I'm doing fine. :flower: Just hanging out, waiting. :coffee: I have my blood work tomorrow morning, so I'm really eager to see the results. I wish I could just wait in the lab while they ran the blood work on the spot! :haha: Maybe I will...

Other than that, trying to remember that clomid may not work the first cycle for me, but that doesn't mean it will never work. Trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki, :happydance: Congrats! I would definitely go for it. Your doc is being conservative to protect your tube...when you get pregnant again, demand an early ultrasound to confirm it is NOT ectopic. That way you are protecting your tube from rupture. Go get busy, girl!

Star, I bet you're ovulating...same advice, go get busy just in case! Did you OPK today? 

Rosa, I'll get my blood drawn tomorrow. It took about 24 hours or a little over for my last results. :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Starchase said:


> Dee is it blue?? If so its not an evap oh wow please tell me you bought a 2 pack and we get another result tomorrow morning whoo hoo fx'd really tight
> 
> Thank you all so much for your support it has been exactly what I have needed this last few days well update what do you think about this? Ready & Rosa when are u going to test?
> 
> Well as u know I pee'd on an OPK on sunday and low and behold very faint line appeared again but defo not positive... I had EWCM loads yesterday and now cramping low down like period ish almost at front rather than side... I also had a lot of EWCM again this morning and it had a lot of blood streaked through it??
> 
> Now I am offcially confuzzled any ideas to whats going on or what CD/DPO I'd be hopefully I missed the surge we bd and the blood streak may be implantation?? lol :) or is that far too optimistic?
> 
> Andrea sorry about BFN good news about the long cycle hopefully that is the clomid working Xxx
> 
> Kiki hope ur HSG test was good today and it was lovely and non existant xx
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

The line was blue but sooooo faint and thin, i sometimes cannot see it until i squint and look so closely, i'm not convinced to be honest but will just have to wait and see....
if no AF by friday i will retest then, yes it was a 2 pack Rosa :flower:


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, get a FRER :brat: We want to see that line! :dust:


----------



## EJW147

Hello everyone!! Hope everyone is doing well!!


Kiki, Congrats!!! Thats such great news! I would still try naturally for awhile, and dont they say alot of woman get pregnant right after that procedure? GOOD LUCK!!!

Dee- FXed for your BFP!

Ladies I have been going crazy! I'm on cd 37 and still no AF, I did a test on Friday and got a faint line so I started getting excited but decided to wait it out before I test again. Yesterday (mon) was my ultrasound for my fibroids and I told the tech how I haven't had my period yet and she said my lining was "really thick" and she thought I could be pregnant. And i showed her the pic of the fridays test with the faint line and she was like "that line is def pink, you are pregant!" And she sent me back over to my primary care (they are in the same building) to demand blood work so i did. Well today blood work is back and they said NOT Pregnant! :*( I didnt let myself think I was pregnant but I'm still upset. Now I'm just like damnit where is AF, I have never made it past cd32! Why is my body going crazy on me!?!?! Ugh this is so hard and frustrating. Friday I go see my primary to go over my ultrasound and all my hormone blood work hope I can get some answers.


----------



## Starchase

Ok I just did OPK and u are right it was faint yesterday at 6pm but it is positive tonight so u are all right thank u so so much I was convinced I didn't ovulate if u hadn't told me to keep bding I would have stopped feeling quite hopeful now as I was so ill earlier in the week when I was supposed to ovulate so who knows whoo hoo bd again tonight and tomorrow to be safe XXxx

Thanks again x


----------



## Starchase

Oh EJW big hugs honey, that is the pits hopefully u will get the answers you need on Friday what tests have u had done? xxxx


----------



## Starchase

xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

EJW147 said:


> Hello everyone!! Hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> 
> Kiki, Congrats!!! Thats such great news! I would still try naturally for awhile, and dont they say alot of woman get pregnant right after that procedure? GOOD LUCK!!!
> 
> Dee- FXed for your BFP!
> 
> Ladies I have been going crazy! I'm on cd 37 and still no AF, I did a test on Friday and got a faint line so I started getting excited but decided to wait it out before I test again. Yesterday (mon) was my ultrasound for my fibroids and I told the tech how I haven't had my period yet and she said my lining was "really thick" and she thought I could be pregnant. And i showed her the pic of the fridays test with the faint line and she was like "that line is def pink, you are pregant!" And she sent me back over to my primary care (they are in the same building) to demand blood work so i did. Well today blood work is back and they said NOT Pregnant! :*( I didnt let myself think I was pregnant but I'm still upset. Now I'm just like damnit where is AF, I have never made it past cd32! Why is my body going crazy on me!?!?! Ugh this is so hard and frustrating. Friday I go see my primary to go over my ultrasound and all my hormone blood work hope I can get some answers.

That sucks EJ but try not to give up hope yet, good luck and FX for friday :0)


----------



## EJW147

Just getting started on testing since its almost been a year since we started TTC. My doc just had a ultrasound done to see how everything looked and then he ordered blood work to look in depth at my hormones. Not sure what he'll want me to do next. Trying to get hubby scheduled for his SA so we'll see how all that goes. 

I'm not sure if anyone remembers when I said I had ewcm really late in my cycle like a week before my period was due, so maybe I just O really late and thats why my period isnt here yet. I dunno thats why next cycle I will be going back to temping, the faint line and really long cycle has just thrown me off.


----------



## Deethehippy

Starchase said:


> Ok I just did OPK and u are right it was faint yesterday at 6pm but it is positive tonight so u are all right thank u so so much I was convinced I didn't ovulate if u hadn't told me to keep bding I would have stopped feeling quite hopeful now as I was so ill earlier in the week when I was supposed to ovulate so who knows whoo hoo bd again tonight and tomorrow to be safe XXxx
> 
> Thanks again x

Make sure you get plenty of swimmies in Starchase :thumbup:
Glad your ovulation now looks positive :flower:


----------



## Starchase

Thank you Dee I had no idea that u could get blood streaks in ur mucus at ovulation wow something new learnt again today xxxx


----------



## Starchase

EJW I know exactly how u feel this cycle has confused me so much I used to be CD14 positive OPK and knew exactly what was going on this is just Bizarre

Xxx


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Rosa, I'll get my blood drawn tomorrow. It took about 24 hours or a little over for my last results. :)

Oh good! I'm getting it done at 9 est, what about you?! We'll pray for each other! :haha: I'm so glad you got it in 24 hours...I hope that happens to me, too.


----------



## rosababy

EJ!!! Omg...I would be FREAKING OUT, too!!! Go get another FRER!! The blood test said neg?! That's so weird...I hope this is it for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Kiki0522

Star- Thank you! I was so relieved to see that dye go all the way through! Shocked! But very happy! :) That's nice that the first cycle of IVF is covered where you are. I think it's crazy.. It should just be covered everywhere as many times as you want it! That is great news about the positive OPK! Get busy! 

Ready- Thank you hun! Yes she is just trying to protect the tube. But why protect it if I'm not going to use it anyway with IVF right? As soon as I find out I'm pregnant again, I will go right in for blood tests to check the numbers to make sure they are rising correctly. So we will know if it's another ectopic before it gets to far. 
Are you back from MN yet? If not, have a safe trip back! Good luck with the blood tests tomorrow!

EJW- Thank you! That is what we are hoping for! A BFP right after the HSG! :)
I'm so sorry about all the craziness with positive pregnancy tests and negative blood tests and no AF yet! Ahh so frustrating! Is there anyway it was just too early? Maybe you could ask for another blood test? I would just go get another FRER just to make sure!

Dee- Fx'd for you!

Rosa- Good luck for your blood tests tomorrow too! I hope everything works out and you did ovulate!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

rosababy said:


> Andrea, I'm sorry. How long has this cycle been?? That stinks. :hugs:
> 
> Kiki, good luck today!! Let us know how it goes and how you feel. We're thinking of you. :hugs:

So far we are CD 26....the longest cycle I've had so far is 27 soooo we shall see I feel :witch: coming to get me tho to be honest :(:cry:


----------



## rosababy

Good luck, Andrea! FX for you! :dust:


----------



## EJW147

Thanks ladies, I was thinking about taking another test in the morning if AF hasn't come. Its so werid because the day AF was due (6 days ago) I felt like she was going to show up all day I kept running to the bathroom all day. Rosa to answer your question she said my number was under 2?? And she said that means negative, I have no idea but my hormones must be off or something. Cd 37 is not normal for me at all and I'm just worried! 

Rosa and Ready- Yay for blood work tomorrow, hope you both learn that you Oed and everything is looking good! 

Andrea- Good luck!!! Ahh I'll so trade you!! lol I wish my cycles were always 27-28days again :(


----------



## Kiki0522

Andrea- You aren't out yet!! Good Luck!

EJW- I say test in the morning!! Fx'd for you!!!


Ps: Look at me with a new little ticker for O and TTC instead of WTT! WooHoo!!!! :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Good morning everyone

Still no AF for me and tomorrow would be my longest cycle day (CD35)
Feel like it's gonna come though, kinda crampy and low back achey.
May test with FMU tmorrow if still no AF but i only have a clearblue test here.
We will see........i hate this waiting game...

FX for everyone else..:flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awww poor Dee.....I am still waiting with you tomorrow if she doesn't come something is apparently different....but I tested 3 tests this morning an no doubt all BFN's not a hint of anything....I'm so confused :(


----------



## repogirl813

good luck ladies my fx for you!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hello ladies! Good luck EJW and Dee sounds very promising! Good luck to everyone else testing soon!!

Almost to 20 weeks here, just growing growing growing ! Kendon is getting pretty active and I really enjoy laying still in bed and just feeling him move! DH hasn't gotten to feel him move yet, but I'm sure he will soon, it's just bad timing he never feels at the right time! Went to the zoo yesterday with Kylar and one of her little friends, and boy that was a challenge, pushing a double stroller with 2 heavy kids up and down hills all day, whilst pregnant... hmm... not the best idea I ever had, but it was lots of fun b/c Kylar really enjoyed it!! =) Hope you guys have a great day and I'll be checking in again soon!


----------



## rosababy

Andrea and Dee, I'm so sorry you're STILL waiting! How frustrating! 

Kiki, nice ticker!! And I love that it doesn't say waiting to try under your name anymore! Yesss!!! 

Had my blood test this morning. Now the waiting game. I've gotten pretty good at waiting...seems like that's the majority of the "festivities" of this process, isn't it?! :haha: The lab guy said 1-3 days. So I'm of course hoping that I get a phone call today. :blush:

Ready, how long will you have to wait? Are you home yet?


----------



## EJW147

Rosa- I hope you get your results back soon!!! I hate waiting but your right its mostly all you do in TTC. 

Cd 38 and no AF. Ughh I know I cant be pregnant since the blood work confirmed I'm not, so I dont understand what is making AF so late. I'm really scared guys like something is messed up I use to have perfect 28 day cycles :( Do you think I had a chemical or something? Since I had the faint line on friday? I dunno... I had some cramps this morning so maybe AF will be here tomorrow, I couldn't get myself to test sorry ladies I thought it would just be a waste.


----------



## repogirl813

ej it's completely understandable you didn't wanna test after that bloodwork it's always possible it was a chemical I know with my chemical in january my hcg was a 2 when I started cramping and then the bleeding started a few hours later I really feel for you and my fingers are crossed for you


----------



## rosababy

Heather, that's so exciting! I hope Kendon moves a bunch and is a healthy baby!

EJ, it's totally understandable that you didn't want to waste a test. AND not want to see a bfn. That's so strange that your cycle is so long. I wonder if you just o'ed really late and didn't know it??


----------



## Deethehippy

AF witch got me ladies :cry:
Onto cycle 3 post miscarriage........
Do you think i need my head tested for having so many 'symptoms' ? :wacko:


----------



## rosababy

Oh Dee. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

I also forgot to mention that I had some noticeable cramps last night for about 2 hours. I was sick...like a sore throat, had NO energy, very tired and was dizzy. Good things? Today, I'm fine. :wacko: That was 7 dpo...I know clomid does some weird things to the body, so I'm assuming it was the medicine, but maybe...........:winkwink:


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- I'm anxious to hear your results! I'm sure you are waaaaaay more anxious then me but I'm still pretty anxious for you! haha Waiting, waiting, waiting.. It's ALL we ever do! :rofl:

EJW- I'm so sorry this has been so frustrating for you! It's possible it was a chemical and it's possible you may have just O'd very late. It's so hard to know and you will drive yourself crazy trying to figure it out and stressing over it all. And stressing can delay AF. I know it's so hard but try not to worry. Just know that because this cycle is longer than normal, doesn't mean they will all be like that. :hugs:

Dee- I'm so sorry hun! :hugs: It never gets easier. I do not think you need your head tested! hehe. We all do it and we all get symptoms we don't even have. Your heart wants that baby so badly that it tells your mind you have all these symptoms! There's nothing wrong with you.

AFM- I'm still getting over this horrible flu and cold so I have of course been having to take cold medicine. Will that dry up any CM do you think? I did order a new tube of preseed so I'll probably use that just in case but I was just wondering if cold medicine does that.


----------



## repogirl813

I'm sorry to hear that dee


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, just take Robittussin (I can never spell that word right!) and it'll clear up your cold AND give you ewcm!! :haha: I wouldn't worry about the cm...my doc said it was "overrated." Lots of women get preggo with no ewcm. I'm sorry you're so sick! :hugs: And yes, I am VERY anxious to get my results back! I'm hoping they call tomorrow. All we ever do is wait! :coffee:


----------



## EJW147

Dee I'm sorry AF got you! :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you everyone - onward and upward as they say!
I 'aint giving up yet! :flower:


----------



## Starchase

Big hugs Dee Xxxxx


----------



## rosababy

Ready, Ny, :hissy: Are you home yet? We miss you!


----------



## loveinbinary

:hugs: Sorry I've been MIA for so long. I've been so busy lately that by the time I have a second to do anything I'm too exhausted to move. I've missed you all though and I promise I am back. 

dee- I'm so sorry af got you and your body was giving you so many good symptoms. Though it seems like that happens before a bfp, a month of EXTREME symptoms then the month of your bfp absolutely nothing. I know I was convinced af was on her way as I hadn't had any worthy symptoms. 

ny!! I'm so proud to see you've finally put a ticker up!!!

EJW- don't give up hope just yet, I've heard plenty of stories where women have had negative blood tests and find out later on that they are in fact pregnant. Everyone's body reacts differently, it's just a matter of when you implanted and how long it takes your body to produce hcg.


----------



## ready4baby

Hi girls...I'm back from MN! I came back to feeling uber stressed and overworked, so it hasn't been a great day for me. I also ripped my mom's head off today when she suggested that I might be so tired because I'm pregnant--the LAST thing I want right now is pressure for a baby or ttc-added stress. :blush: I know she meant well, I guess... On the plus, DH & my stepson celebrated with my bday with me tonight and that was fun! 

Love, welcome back! Rosa, I had my blood drawn after work today so I'll probably wait until Friday to call my doc. I think my result will be less informative than yours since you are looking for proof that you O'd. I hope you hear very soon!

Kiki, taking mucinex or robitussen actually helps your CM, but ONLY if you take the robitussen without a letter after it (no DX or R or anything). Either way, you must be on :sex: wagon by now, right? When do you think you'll O?

Dee, I'm so very sorry that AF got you...progesterone after O can give you so many of the pregnancy symptoms. For example, I have felt a little off/quesy the last day or two but I bet it's just hormones. You know you CAN get pregnant, just have to wait a couple of weeks & make it happen again!

EJW, I agree with all--it could have been a chemical (my blood test was negative a day or two after my faint line)...but if so you would start AF any moment now. Or it may not have been a line at all & you're still mid cycle. Keep up the bding, I guess, until you are sure...


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- Hello! Nice to see you!

Ready- Glad you are home safe! Sorry to hear about what your mom said. Sometimes people just aren't thinking and they think it's something you want to hear when in reality like we all know too well.. it's definitely not! :hugs: I'm glad you had a nice night with your boys! 

I think I should O on Saturday or Sunday. So we are BDing every night til then and after it for a couple of days. :)
I got some mucinex because that's what my doctor suggested for my congestion. So it will help for ttc too! I'm also on antibiotics now, ahhh..is that going to get in the way of all of this? I have strep throat. Grrr.. I hate being sick! 
Also, I was thinking about trying progesterone cream. What do you ladies think or know about it? When to start it and how much and where to apply it. Rosa, I think you had mentioned it before?

Thank you!


----------



## rosababy

Ready!! Welcome home! :hi: I'm sorry it was a stressful trip. That sucks about what your mom said...doesn't she know how hard this is for us?! :wacko: Luckily, my mom keeps her trap shut! :haha:

Yes, my results will tell me if I o'ed or not...isn't that what yours will tell too? Of course, just because I o'ed doesn't mean anything. But it does mean that clomid worked for me. But that brings up other concerns...like is it the :spermy: problem? Or did it just not take this time? Annnnnd the questions start. I JUST WANT THE RESULTS!!! :hissy:


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Also, I was thinking about trying progesterone cream. What do you ladies think or know about it? When to start it and how much and where to apply it. Rosa, I think you had mentioned it before?
> 
> Thank you!

I use progesterone cream, although I'm not sure how much it helps, to be honest. My sil (the midwife) said to put it on on cycle days 14-28 regardless of when O was, but I put it on after O to AF. Twice a day, about a dime to a quarter size amount, and I put it on any fleshy part of my body. I rotate between arms, legs and abdomen. (I WISH my abdomen wasn't a fleshy part! :haha:) I started small, but got my results back and the progesterone was low, so I put more on now. I had been putting it on for about 4 months before my blood test that showed low prog results, so that's why I'm not sure it does anything. I still put it on, though. :shrug: Can't hurt. I got it at GNC.


----------



## ready4baby

thanks girls...I think my mom just really wants me to get my wish for a baby, but I think she doesn't realize that bringing it up all the time just turns up the pressure on the pressure cooker that I have come to reside in these last few months between my job, my part time job, my family and ttc.

I'm so sorry you've been so sick, kiki! The flu and now strep throat? Where are you catching all these germs?? On the plus side, I always forget to take my mucinex, and you're actually sick so you will & you should get great cm from it! The p cream couldn't hurt, unless it stresses you out to add another trick to your ttc basket. Although, I bet you're all refreshed & unburdened after chomping at the bit these last two months :rofl:


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- Thank you so much for the input on the progesterone cream! I'm thinking about trying a little bit. Can't hurt like you say. I'll check in GNC. Thanks hun! Progesterone issues suck! Don't ever know what to use or how much of something. 

Ready- I know!! I guess I didn't really have the flu to begin with.. It was the strep starting but I became very congested 2 days later and I've been told if it's strep, you usually won't have any other symptoms. I was proned to strep when I was little and I always just got a sore throat and fever. Never other symptoms. Well I was wrong! I just haven't been getting better the last couple days and had to go get it checked out. Good thing too. 
Haha! You bet I am refreshed! I'm definitely still thinking about it. I'm not sure how much it would help. I'm also worried about adding something that I think I have to continue to use once pregnant. At least that's what I read about it. I hate this trial and error crap we have to go through! Should I try this? Or maybe this? Okay I'll try this next cycle and keep this the same.. Ahhh! :wacko:


----------



## ready4baby

Agreed---BLAAAGH! :brat: I'm tired of this & just want my growing baby and MOVE ON already! I'm sure we all feel the same way.


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Agreed---BLAAAGH! :brat: I'm tired of this & just want my growing baby and MOVE ON already! I'm sure we all feel the same way.

Me too! :hissy: The worst thing is...since I've been ttc, I've had friends announce their pregnancy AND have their babies. Meanwhile, here I am...still not pregnant. :coffee: That's the hardest.


----------



## Kiki0522

:brat: I'm joining in!! It's so hard!! I agree Rosa.. that is very hard! I haven't been trying as long as you but I have had close friends and family members announce their pregnancy or have babies while we are ttc and it sucks! 

But you know what ladies.. We try so hard. We do everything we can to figure it out. And very soon we will all have our babies and we will be the most amazing mothers. Those babies will be SO loved! Not just because of the obvious unconditional love we will have for them but because we will know how much we wanted it and how hard we tried. Soon all of this craziness will just be a memory! xoxo


----------



## rosababy

I love our little hissy fits together! :haha: 

You're right, Kiki. We WILL have our babies soon, and it'll be so wonderful. We'll be so appreciative of them, and love them so much. I think it'll mean more because of how long we're trying, too, but that's just me trying to make myself feel better. :winkwink:

9 dpo (I think) and just waiting for the doc to call with my prog blood test results. :coffee: I hope it's high! I just want to know that I o'ed a nice big egg, and that clomid worked for me. If the sperm didn't make it there, that's okay, as long as I o'ed. Well that's a lie. I want the sperm to make it there and for me to be preggo NOW! :rofl: But if not this cycle, then maybe next cycle. Just to know that my body is producing eggs and has enough progesterone. Dh's SA is on the 28th. For real this time. I really hope that the only issue for us is my progesterone. JUST CALL, DOCTOR!!! :hissy:

How are you all doing today? :flower:
Love, good to hear from you! We miss you when you're gone.


----------



## ready4baby

Hey Rosa, I like our hissy fits too! :) Kiki is so the voice of reason and calming... :flower:

I'm with you, 9dpo, but I have practically no hope for this cycle. I haven't felt anything, no cramping or flood of cm (except for the few days after O when it would be too early). Worst part is that between my trip & daylight savings, my temps are SCREWED UP! They are so low, and I don't know what to do about it. Nothing I guess. Hopefully they straighten themselves out for next cycle. I always see high temps as very promising, so it has deflated my sails. How is everyone else?


----------



## rosababy

Ready, you know what they all say...it's the cycle when we feel the LEAST pregnant that we get lucky! We're not out yet. Although, I'm with you. I don't have much hope for this cycle, for some reason. :shrug: Oh well.


----------



## ready4baby

Good point...maybe you are right...I guess we should be hopeful since we are in that stage of our cycle where we get to wonder are we? or aren't we? This is the time to hope...

With your clovers, you must be having a field day today...happy st patty's day!!


----------



## rosababy

My progesterone level was 19!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: Last time, it was 8, so my doc said this is GREAT news!!! :happydance: The clomid is working!!


----------



## ready4baby

Good for you hun!!! What great news! :) And despite all your worrying, you DID O! :happydance: So glad for you :)


----------



## rosababy

Thanks!! I know that it doesn't mean I'm pregnant, but at least I know that the clomid did its job. Yesss!!!! Ah. I can breathe a sigh of relief now.


----------



## Kiki0522

Happy St. Patrick's day girls!! :flower: 

I love hissy fits.. we are entitled to a few here and there. ;) 

Ready- Don't give up! Just stay hopeful! Temps are all messed up with the time change so don't look too much into those. I haven't even been taking mine because I have had a fever so I have no clue what to go by, haha. 

Rosa- WooHoo!!!! :yipee: Your progesterone doubled! That is fantastic news! Oh I am so happy for you! Work your magic Clomid!!

Afm- I'm home sick today because I have to be on antibiotics for 24 hours before I go back to work. I'm a little bummed because I woke up and I'm spotting.. red blood. It's not a lot but it's there. Sigh. I don't know what's going on. I'm going to call my doctor in a minute and let her know. I guess it could be from the HSG but nothing happened yesterday so I don't know. Also, i'm wondering if maybe it's from the antibiotics? I know medicine can screw things up. 
O-well.. trying not to let it stress me out. Easier said than done. But I'm sitting here with my slider open and getting some fresh air in here! Get all these sick germs out!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Kiki! Yes, I'm very excited that they doubled. :happydance: 

I'm so sorry you're feeling so sick. :hugs: That sucks. Put up a thread about spotting after the hcg. I'm sure it's happened to other girls. Feel better soon, hun. :flower:

Ready, I'm sorry your temps are wacked out. Mine were too, so I stopped temping. I can not tell you how good it feels, honestly. Remember that cycle where I stopped temping and regretted it later? This is different, I'm so much more relaxed and calm. Temps can mean nothing, just keep that in mind.


----------



## EJW147

Happy St. Patricks day!! Hope everyone has an awesome day! 

Rosa- YAY!!! that is awesome, so happy for you! :) See who knows, maybe this IS your month! FX!!!!

Still no AF for me, I'm really worried now. Does anyone here have PCOS? I'm scared that might be the problem, hope I find something out at my doc appointment tomorrow.


----------



## rosababy

Oh yeah...Happy St. Patrick's Day to you all! I had a very Irish maiden name, and I always miss it on St. Paddy's day. :winkwink:

EJ, still late?! I'm sure you don't have pcos. Go online and check out the symptoms. I thought that for a while, but it's symptoms like chin hair, overweight, very irregular periods, etc.


----------



## ready4baby

EJW, I wouldn't worry about pcos because of a long cycle...you would need a pattern of irregular cycles, out of balance hormones & ovarian cysts. My doc thought I had pcos last fall but it didn't really come to anything. I had two very long, delayed ovulation cycles. I don't know why--sometimes our bodies are not perfect. All of my other cycles have been pretty normal. Don't worry, keep bding, maybe OPK now & then?

Rosa, I remember when you weren't temping before....I'm glad you are finding some peace this time. Especially after your great test results! 

Thanks Kiki for the positively, as always... I've just been so stressed lately; it's hard to keep enthusiastic about ttc! I hope you feel better quickly...


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Ladies

EJ - i hope you get AF soon if it is worrying you, maybe it will happen by tomorrow, sometimes thinking about it can delay things i think, like as in stress 
:0)

OH announced this morning after i got upset that this cycle we are gonna 'go for it' lol So lots of BD'ing planned i think. Maybe i should consider ovulation sticks or something but then if you stress too much about it then it is least likely to happen they say???

Hope everyone is ok, i find it impossible to keep up with this thread!

x


----------



## Kiki0522

EJW- Try not to worry hun. It's perfectly normal for our bodies to have a crazy cycle once in a while. It sucks because you just want AF so you can move on but it's not abnormal. Stop stressing so AF will come! :)

Dee- I think OPK's are great. If you get the ones with the lines, they can get darker the closer you get so you have a rough idea. Just don't stress if you don't get a positive one. You can miss the surge sometimes. They can be quick. 

Afm- The nurse called back from my OBGYN's office. She said spotting after the HSG is completely normal and it should turn brown and stop. So that's a relief. Come on spotting.. STOP! 
Now i'm worried about when I'm going to O because I'm supposed to in a couple of days but I don't know if it's going to get pushed back a couple days which is fine by me because i'm running out of time to BD! I don't know if I should BD while spotting after this HSG.. don't want to risk infection or something. Grrr..


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, that's a relief! I'm sure it'll stop soon. Did you find anything about the hcg moving your O date? I would temp and use opks if I were you, just to be sure you caught it!


----------



## loveinbinary

Screw you iPhone for double posting!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

EJW- I wouldn't worry too much about it. Wait a couple days and test again if af still hasn't shown. It is very possible that you are pregnant and your body just isn't producing enough hormones to trigger a positive blood test. The cycle before my bfp I was 2 weeks late with every symptom in the book. I even had the most amazing evap on a clearblue test. I was so convinced I was pregnant that I had bloods done and of course no sooner did I get the results, af showed her wicked face. Sometimes our bodies just like to play these silly games with us just because they can. Fingers tightly crossed that this is a bfp!!

Dee- bd like the world is ending!! lol the cycle I got my bfp dh and I couldn't keep our hands off eachother. From the time af stopped to just before she was due we bd'd pretty much everyday. It made me feel like we were in a new relationship lol. Seemed to do the trick. 

Today is officially the worst day ever. I burned the palm of my hand while making cheese sticks and tenders in the oven because only one on the burners on the stove was really hot and I had no idea. Then dh hit me in the face with the bathroom door, on accident of course. And now I'm at work and was grabbing envelopes for someone when a heavy box fell off the top shelf and landed on my head before falling on my shoulder. Today is NOT Meygan friendly. I'll be glad if I make it through the rest of the night with all limbs in tact.

Kiki- I don't see why you can't bd while you are spotting. Dh and I have bd'd during af several times. I would just make sure he washes up before hand just to be safe.


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- I didn't find anything about it moving my O date but since I have been so sick and on meds for it.. I'm wondering if my body will just O late. I have had that happen before when I was really sick. I actually used my first OPK tonight in the last 3 months! It felt so weird! haha. There was a very very faint line so we aren't too close yet so that helped me breathe a little bit. We have a little bit of time. :) 

Love- I guess I'm just worried because they told me to watch for infection after the HSG on Tuesday. So i'm worried if this spotting is from the HSG, that BDing will just irritate it. I don't know, haha. I'm just so cautious about things now.
Sorry to hear you are having such a rough day!! Burns are awful! How is your hand?


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki, well you could always give your doctor a call in the morning and see what their opinion is. Though I imagine if you are taking meds then you would be protected? I definitely agree on being cautious. But it never hurts to ask right? My hand is alright, just burned in several spots. I barely touched the stove so the burns aren't too bad just a but painful. My head is throbbing though, stupid heavy box. I'm just ready to curl up in bed and sleep but alas I'm stuck at work till 11 then have to be back here at 7.


----------



## rosababy

Love, I'm so sorry about your crappy day! :flower: 
Kiki, you're cd11. Can you wait a day or two to start bd'ing, just to give your body a few days to get back to normal? I'm sure everything will be okay. :thumbup:

So my sil (the infamous midwife) said that my high progesterone levels do not confirm O. I'm up up up and she sends me falling back down to the depths of despair. :wacko: Here I was...all excited about my high numbers, thinking that it meant that the clomid worked for me, and she's here to tell me the "truth." My dh is like STOP TALKING TO HER! :blush:


----------



## Deethehippy

loveinbinary said:


> EJW- I wouldn't worry too much about it. Wait a couple days and test again if af still hasn't shown. It is very possible that you are pregnant and your body just isn't producing enough hormones to trigger a positive blood test. The cycle before my bfp I was 2 weeks late with every symptom in the book. I even had the most amazing evap on a clearblue test. I was so convinced I was pregnant that I had bloods done and of course no sooner did I get the results, af showed her wicked face. Sometimes our bodies just like to play these silly games with us just because they can. Fingers tightly crossed that this is a bfp!!
> 
> Dee- bd like the world is ending!! lol the cycle I got my bfp dh and I couldn't keep our hands off eachother. From the time af stopped to just before she was due we bd'd pretty much everyday. It made me feel like we were in a new relationship lol. Seemed to do the trick.
> 
> Today is officially the worst day ever. I burned the palm of my hand while making cheese sticks and tenders in the oven because only one on the burners on the stove was really hot and I had no idea. Then dh hit me in the face with the bathroom door, on accident of course. And now I'm at work and was grabbing envelopes for someone when a heavy box fell off the top shelf and landed on my head before falling on my shoulder. Today is NOT Meygan friendly. I'll be glad if I make it through the rest of the night with all limbs in tact.
> 
> Kiki- I don't see why you can't bd while you are spotting. Dh and I have bd'd during af several times. I would just make sure he washes up before hand just to be safe.

Ok Love lol Just one tiny problem is that i have bad IBS and loads of sex can make me crampy (TMI) but we will try as much as i can handle


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, I'm confused...how do they not confirm O? Isn't that the hormone that sends your temp up after O? I agree with DH, she sounds like a nay-sayer. Stop confiding in her about ttc...it's just bumming you out.

Speaking of, I'm truly discouraged with this cycle. I overslept this morning, and even an hour later (which would negate daylight savings), my temp was still only moderate. :( No skyhigh happy temps or hopes of babies in November for me. Kinda bummed. I probably will not test early and just wait it out; 10dpo already... AND I've got happy hour tonight. To have a drink, or face the barrage of "are you pregnants". That is the question.


----------



## ready4baby

Love, when you were little did you ever read the book "Alexander & the terrible, horrible, no good, very bad day"? Everything went wrong for that poor little kid :rofl: Sounds like one of those days for you...I hope it gets better!


----------



## rosababy

I agree, Ready. I googled the CRAP out of progesterone yesterday, :haha: and everything that I read said that the blood test confirmed (or at least strongly suggested) ovulation. That's why they DO the test. I think she means that ONLY an ultrasound can really confirm ovulation, but still. It's frustrating to get so excited and then to be shot down. I'm done with her. I know she's trying to help, but it's not helping. I'm still pumped about my high level (or at least higher) and even if it doesn't mean bfp for this cycle, I'm headed the right way, so maybe the next few cycles will work.

I'm sorry you're so down, Ready. :hugs: Sometimes, temps can be weird for no reason, though. This could mean nothing. Lots of women get pregnant when they least expect it. I say have a drink. I know lots of women who are ttc and they have a few drinks in their 2ww. One drink won't make or break it. I'm going to have a drink at my birthday party tomorrow, and we might go wine tasting on my birthday. No bfp yet, so I'm going to enjoy life. I don't have high hopes for my cycle, either. :hugs: We'll have beautiful Christmas babies together. :baby:


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I agree with your dh. STOP TALKING TO HER!!!! Or at the very least tell her not to comment on your ttc situation. I remember you saying that you appreciate her honesty and that she's not trying to sugar coat anything but all she has to say are negative things, which certainly aren't helping. There are ways to be honest while still taking someones feelings into consideration and she clearly isn't doing that. In my opinion it seems like she is trying to put a damper on anything that could be positive. She is a midwife so she does have knowledge about fertility and whatnot but she is by no means a fertility specialist. If your doctor believes that your numbers indicate a successful ov then I would believe it. Don't let her get to you. 

Dee- I know how that goes. I have ibs as well but not quite as severe. Would every other day still do the same thing to you?


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Love. I"m done with her. The problem is, she specifically asks things like what was your blood test result? Because I know she wants to help. BUT, IT'S NOT HELPING! Lol. I tell my dh, what am I supposed to do, LIE?! He's like YES! :haha: Sometimes, I think she is just telling the truth, but I'm a little oversensitive...:blush: I've been known to be like that. But I'm done. I'm choosing to be excited about my higher level of progesterone, and I KNOW it means I ovulated, regardless of what she says. Thanks for your kind words. :hugs:

How are you feeling today?


----------



## loveinbinary

A drink or two in the tww won't hurt anything. At that point the baby isn't even implanted yet or just in the process of implanting. They get all their nutrients from the yolk sac since the placenta hasn't formed yet so the little bit of alcohol is safe. All things in moderation of course. I'm looking forward to a glass of wine on my birthday in July, no more than a glass though. 

Ready- I never read that book but the title is very familiar. Definitely sounds like my day. Today is not looking up either. My stupid foot is swollen and itchy and I can't use the cream the nurse prescribed as often as needed because of the steroids in it, so using it is almost pointless. I woke up with a very swollen and sore wisdom tooth, my shoulder hurts from the box that fell on it and I'm ready to throw a tantrum and cry. Can't wait for tomorrow so I can sleep in and not have to go to work.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks girls :hugs: I think you're right about the drink; one drink won't wreck anything and will be so much nicer than having people look at me in that funny way like they just KNOW I must be expecting (and then not be expecting). 

Rosa, the way to avoid her specific questions is for her not to know you had blood drawn in the first place. Switch back to being vague about ttc, like you would a coworker you don't know well. The less she knows, the less direct questions she can ask. You don't need negativity! You're a clomid girl now & well on your way to that bfp! What day are you testing again? Thursday?


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- good for you!! You don't need all that negativity. Good things come with a positive attitude. You don't have to lie to her, if she asks just divert the conversation to another topic, tell her kindly that you don't want to talk about it or if you want to be honest, tell her that you appreciate her trying to help but the negativity isn't helping you any but rather just upsetting you more.


----------



## loveinbinary

Oh!!! I agree with ready!! Be very vague if you still want to talk to her about ttc. If she asks for more details just change the topic or tell her you just don't want to say much more than what you already have.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, ladies. You're right...I'll be very vague. Can't argue with that, can she? I AM a clomid girl and WILL get that bfp soon! :happydance: Dh's SA is on the 28th...a clear test from him will make me feel a ton better, too. (Although, a large part of me is hoping that we won't need it).

I think I'll test next Thursday, the 24th, if AF doesn't get me before then. I'll be 1 day late by then. However, I've read that clomid can make the luteal phase longer than usual. Ready, when are you testing?


----------



## ready4baby

I dunno, rosa, I was going to test tuesday but I'm just not feeling it... maybe I'll wait it out with you. My LP varies a bit, so I'm not sure what day I'm officially late. :shrug: I think if my temp was still above coverline wed, that would be a pretty good sign.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls wanted to pop in and say I'm doing okay :) just waiting on AF to come so we can try try again and DH's 3rd deployment = cancelled :) I couldn't be any happier now if my insurance could get me off base instead of on base since I requested this back in DECEMBER you'd think it would fix....I didn't know it hadn't changed an now I'm responsible for lots of bills thanks to TRICARE :( this totally sucks :( but oh well things happen for a reason I suppose....oh well :) 

If AF doesn't come tomorrow I'll be going to the doctor begging for something to bring it on....ehhhh it better be here tomorrow which it should because I've been having 15 day luteal phases lets pray it stays that way :)


----------



## ready4baby

Andrea, did you test today?


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> I dunno, rosa, I was going to test tuesday but I'm just not feeling it... maybe I'll wait it out with you. My LP varies a bit, so I'm not sure what day I'm officially late. :shrug: I think if my temp was still above coverline wed, that would be a pretty good sign.

My luteal phase tends to vary a bit too, but it's never been longer than 15 days (which is actually kind of long...) so that's why I'm waiting for the 16th day. :shrug: I'm not even in a hurry to test. I hate testing. If I start getting major cramps, I might not even test, just wait longer for AF...I'll see how I feel.


----------



## rosababy

Andrea, are you having AF cramps or any other signs of the witch coming? That's great news about your dh staying here!!


----------



## loveinbinary

When you go for the sa you should stick a little post it to the cup that says "please return to owner when complete, possible baby inside" lol. That would be a giggle. But of course ms clomid girl won't be needing the sa because she will be getting her bfp. If you sister is this way while you are ttc you may want to consider not telling her you are pregnant till you hit second tri, or again being very vague. First tri is by far the worst waiting period ever, absolutely nerve wracking. It's amazing that the baby's heart ever starts beating with how stressed we are. You'd think we'd give it a heart attack. I just dont want to see your first tri ruined by your sister feeding thoughts of miscarriage and deformity to you.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Love. I will not tell her right away, that's for sure. It'll be hard, because I'll want to tell family right away, so that means we won't get to tell ANY of his family until I tell her. Oh well. I think she'd make it too stressful for me. She's actually a very nice person...just painfully honest. She's not sensitive about people being frank with her, and I think she forgets how sensitive I am. :wacko: Luckily, my dh knows how I am, and loves me enough to sugar coat things sometimes for me. :winkwink:

That would be a HOOT to write that on the cup, wouldn't it?! Love it! Hopefully we won't need it either, but like I said earlier, I don't count on cycle #1 of clomid working. I know it sometimes takes a while, and that's okay. As long as it works in the next couple of cycles, I'll be happy. Now, ask me again when AF comes...:wacko:


----------



## ready4baby

It's good to prepare yourself for all the possibilities so you don't feel totally crushed... I started some very mild cramps, so I dunno, could be another sign of AF in a few days. We'll see! Thankfully my work & life are in overdrive right now, so I have a whole list of distractions if she does show!

I must say, I'm really looking forward to happy hour today...I'm ready for the long week to be over. :yipee: 
By the way, how cute is this :bunny: ?


----------



## rosababy

I do love the bunny! However, my favorite is still :holly:

I'm having a drink at my party tomorrow! Looking forward to that, too! I don't have much to distract me at the moment, but the nice weather certainly helps. And we have tentative plans to hit the wineries next weekend if I get AF. :wine:


----------



## ready4baby

Haha, she's fun! I hope to someday have some sort of big bouncy girls, gift of my little babe... :)

I checked back on FF, and I had mild cramps in this part of my cycle with & without that bfp. :wacko:


----------



## ready4baby

WOOT WOOT! I got my result--progesterone was 22!!! I'm happy for that :happydance:

Rosa, this is for you: my doc said "it looks like you ovulated" ...now you can tell your sil where to put her advice :p


----------



## loveinbinary

Im sure she's a kind person and means well... But that doesn't make her insensitivity any easier to handle. You would think that being a midwife she would be very considerate of other people's feelings since she spends her days working around overly emotional and hormonal women.


----------



## Deethehippy

Hope AF shows up Andrea. Like someone else asked, have you tested last few days? I know the others were BFN but since AF isn't here you may as well keep testing lol Anyway hope it hurrys up for you if its still BFN..

Just took my puppy for a lovely long walk in the sun, i like getting back to nature and thinking about nothing sometimes.
Even though i am not pregnant, the world is still wonderful :0)

Hope everyone has a good weekend :flower:


----------



## Kiki0522

Hello Ladies!! :hi: 

It is beautiful outside here today! Feels like spring! :icecream: Oh I just love it! It has been a loooooong winter. 

Andrea- Great news on your DH not deploying! 

Rosa- I agree with everyone and just be very vague with your sister in law from now on. It's hard when people are so brutally honest with things as sensitive as ttc and like Love said, once you are pregnant.. my goodness try to keep it from her or you will go nuts! What party do you have tomorrow??

Ready- Woohoo!!! 22 is great!! I wonder if I should get mine checked, haha. I'm curious now! Have a great time at happy hour tonight! Where you going? Maybe I'll stop in for a drink! haha. 

Nothing much going on with me. Still spotting but it's less and it turned brown so that's good. The nurse said that would happen and then it would stop so i'm hoping it does today! We have a lot of :sex: to do this weekend!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, ladies. I will just be vague with her from now on. :thumbup: Not worth me stressing out.

Ready, 22!!!! WOOT WOOT!!! :yippee: That's awesome! And thanks for telling me that your doc said "looks like you o'ed." That helps. Looks like I o'ed too! :happydance:

Kiki, it's my birthday party! I'm turning 32 on Sunday. Dh was like what do you want to do? We usually just do something small like dinner with the 2 of us, but I said I want a party! So, we're having all my besties over (couples), catering from Famous Daves (bbq place) and having a big game night! :happydance: Can't wait!


----------



## ready4baby

We're going to Margarita's, Kiki :) Yum.... Oh and Rosa, I totally love Famous Dave's--we had them cater our second wedding reception! Happy Birthday!!! I just turned 31 last weekend, and had a birthday party with my family in MN like a little kid :rofl: Blew out the candles and everything.


----------



## rosababy

Ready!! Did we know it was your bday last weekend? :cake: Happy belated! I've never catered a party before, so I feel pretty grown up! :haha:


----------



## ready4baby

Heh, you ARE grown up, but you should still blow out your candles... I think I probably didn't mention my bday here. :blush: Thank you!


----------



## repogirl813

oh that sounds like such a good time rosa have a great bday


----------



## rosababy

Thanks! It'll be a fun time. I'll still blow out candles! I like to get the cookie cakes. Yummm!!!


----------



## EJW147

Hello ladies! Bad news for me today after going over my blood work looks like it points to PCOS :( I'm really down, I know women still get pregnant with having it but doesn't look like it will be an easy road. He prescribed me Metformin but I'm scared since almost everyone that takes it gets really sick from it. Ugh I keep crying thinking about it!! And my primary is basically done with me, he said I need to go to a gyn now and wrote me a referral. That is good but the ob/gyn place is always so busy you can only get an appointment months out I feel like I need more guidance and answers now! I feel even more lost then before....sorry for venting I needed to get that out. 

Ready- 22, yay for ovulating!!!! Happy belated Bday as well!

Rosa- Your bday plans sound awesome! Enjoy your day I love the cookies cakes too! YUMMY!


----------



## rosababy

EJ, I'm so sorry. :hugs: Women DO get pregnant with pcos, though, and at least now you know what you're dealing with. Definitely make an appointment with the ob/gyn. Is there another one you can see, where you will not have to wait a long time? I didn't have to wait long at all, only a month, and it was because I wanted to see him right after my AF, so I had to plan ahead.


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- Yay for Birthday parties!! :cake: I love them! haha. Can I come?! :) I will bring you a present! I love game nights too! You HAVE to play Quelf. I know it sounds so weird but I promise you that you and your friends will just die with laughter playing it! Go buy it! haha. We played it with a group of friends a few weeks ago for the first time and we were laughing so hard we were crying. You pick a card and have to do what it says. It's the most random stuff in the world! One of them was "Everyone make up a nickname of affection for the person to your right and you have to call them that for the rest of the game" or my friend had to quack like a duck whenever someone said roll the die. It was HILARIOUS! :rofl: Sorry for rambling about it but it's too funny. 

Ready- Oohhh Margartia's! Yum! I would stop by but since i'm on antibiotics and cold meds, i'll probably pass out after one drink, lol. Have a great time!!

Ejw- I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: That is discouraging news but you will find a way to get that baby! Can you find another OBGYN that isn't so busy so you don't have to wait so long? Don't be sorry for venting! That's why we are here. :)


----------



## Starchase

Rosa and ready superb numbers for ovulation whoo hoo, I'm having a romantic wknd away it's great fun x

Ej I have pcos I was diagnosed 6 years ago and my ds will be five in June don't loose hope it can be managed big hugs xx

Well my opk was burgundy no joke darkest I've ever seen so fingers crossed this month now I ovulated 8 days late this month will my luteal phase stay the same meaning I will be 8 days late for testing?? Xx

Hope everyone else is doing good xx


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sorry EJ that it looks a bit like you have PCOS.
Try to keep positive if you can because i know someone who had it for years and she has two children (even though they did have some fertility help) 
Don't give up! Hopefully the doctors will find a way to help you too :hugs:


My AF's since the miscarriage have been weird, really light for 3 days and then bam heavy and very painful! Hope my hormones are not messed up and it hinders my chances for conceiving?


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Rosa- Yay for Birthday parties!! :cake: I love them! haha. Can I come?! :) I will bring you a present! I love game nights too! You HAVE to play Quelf. I know it sounds so weird but I promise you that you and your friends will just die with laughter playing it! Go buy it! haha. We played it with a group of friends a few weeks ago for the first time and we were laughing so hard we were crying. You pick a card and have to do what it says. It's the most random stuff in the world! One of them was "Everyone make up a nickname of affection for the person to your right and you have to call them that for the rest of the game" or my friend had to quack like a duck whenever someone said roll the die. It was HILARIOUS! :rofl: Sorry for rambling about it but it's too funny.

LOL! Sure you can come!! I've never heard of Quelf. I'll look for it at Target today. The games we plan to play are: catch phrase, things, pictionary, and not sure what else. I've heard of telephone pictionary, which means you have a line of people drawing. The first person draws a card and draws. The second person has to draw their picture based on the first picture, without seeing the card...and so on. The last person has to guess. Sounds like fun!



Starchase said:


> Rosa and ready superb numbers for ovulation whoo hoo, I'm having a romantic wknd away it's great fun x
> 
> Well my opk was burgundy no joke darkest I've ever seen so fingers crossed this month now I ovulated 8 days late this month will my luteal phase stay the same meaning I will be 8 days late for testing?? Xx

Thanks, Star! I am pretty happy with 19, especially since it's more than double the number last time I had it checked. :happydance: You're on a romantic getaway?! Fun! If you o'ed 8 days late, you'll get AF or testing 8 days late, yes. Your luteal phase stays the same.


----------



## loveinbinary

EJW- I'm sorry the doctor thinks you have PCOS. As for the referral, I'm sure there has to be another office you can go to. I'd check your insurance and call around, see who the most availability and go from there. Just because your doctor referred you to this place doesn't mean it's the one you have to go to. You live in Chicago, I'd imagine there are doctors out the hoo ha. Depending on where at you are in the city I could suggest my doctor to you, it's out in Palatine (which is a bit of a drive for me but more than worth it). Best OB/GYN I've ever had. The doctors and nurses are wonderful and the atmosphere is so welcoming. 

So how was everyone's night? Hope you all had a blast! I dyed my hair last night, was shooting for a dark brown but it seems I now how the darkest of all dark brown right before black. I'm not sure how I feel about it... I haven't had black hair since I was 17 so it's hard to adjust to. DH says it looks fine but I'm not sure I believe him as he is obligated to tell me I look nice even when I don't. I don't know what I'm going to do. Should I buy I much lighter shade to put over it or should I just leave it?


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- Have a great time at your Birthday party tonight!! We bought Things and haven't played it yet so let me know how it is! 

Love- Let's see a picture of your hair! 

Afm- Spotting is pretty much done so BDing here we come!!!! :)


----------



## ready4baby

EJW, so sorry to hear about your diagnosis...it's so surprising! You only had one long cycle, right? Can I ask--what in your bloodwork pointed to pcos? I'm glad to hear, though, that you were put straight on metformin & got a referral. On the plus side, with a clear diagnosis, they should be very prompt to give you everything you need to conceive!!

Rosa, I hope you are having a wonderful birthday party!!

Not much to report here; still the same low-ish temps and not much hope for this cycle....just waiting it out with my girl rosa ;) :hi: to everyone--have a great weekend!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies still no AF and BFN :( I am done testing its no good....I've not got positives before until 7 weeks or more....so its possible but I am reading Clomid can seriously delay AF :( and I'm assuming thats what is happening so I'm going to call the dr. Monday to see if I can get blood work! Lets pray something gets taken care of maybe she can give me something to jump start things if I get BFN on blood work!

EJ I am so sorry to hear the PCOS :( that is horrible but there are ways to control that an Clomid should help :) there are a few meds they can use an Metformin with the Clomid should work wonders really :)


----------



## loveinbinary

So this is my new hair colour. Don't mind the fact that my hair is not done. Still not sure I like it.
 



Attached Files:







c111bab4.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1









7f4663c7.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- I like the color! It looks good! What color is your hair usually? Is this a big change?


----------



## Deethehippy

loveinbinary said:


> So this is my new hair colour. Don't mind the fact that my hair is not done. Still not sure I like it.

It's funny how you visualise people you chat to online and then when you see them they look so different from you imagined lol
Not meaning that in a bad way of course Love, i think you look way younger than i imagined (must because i am the oldie in this group) and your hair looks fabby!
I dyed mine this morning too red/purple shade..makes it look much darker.
:flower:


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Rosa- Have a great time at your Birthday party tonight!! We bought Things and haven't played it yet so let me know how it is!
> 
> Afm- Spotting is pretty much done so BDing here we come!!!! :)

Glad the spotting is done so you can get to business! :haha: 
Things was SO much fun! Reader reads a card. Ie: things you shouldn't say to your in-laws. Everyone rights down an answer and hands it to the reader. The reader reads them all, and you go around the circle and try to guess everyone, one at a time. 1st person. "John, I think you said..." If that person is right, he/she gets a point and guesses again. If wrong, the next person in the circle gets to guess. It's HYSTERICAL! Of course people write down ridiculous things!



ready4baby said:


> Rosa, I hope you are having a wonderful birthday party!!
> 
> Not much to report here; still the same low-ish temps and not much hope for this cycle....just waiting it out with my girl rosa ;) :hi: to everyone--have a great weekend!

Hey! I did have a fab party, thanks! Dh just served me purple pancakes in bed, and we're off to Starbucks!! It's beautiful out, too, so I'm in a great mood! :happydance: I woke up and was trying to figure out how many dpo I was and was like 12...shouldn't I have cramps? Then, I thought I did, but it was all in my head. So....ho hum. Here we are just waiting. :coffee: Ready, when do you think you'll test? Still waiting for the end of your luteal phase?



AndreaFlorida said:


> Hey ladies still no AF and BFN :( I am done testing its no good....I've not got positives before until 7 weeks or more....so its possible but I am reading Clomid can seriously delay AF :( and I'm assuming thats what is happening so I'm going to call the dr. Monday to see if I can get blood work! Lets pray something gets taken care of maybe she can give me something to jump start things if I get BFN on blood work!

Andrea, I'm also hoping that clomid doesn't make my LP longer. :wacko: THAT would suck. Any word from AF or bfp from you yet? 

Love, I think your hair is cute!! Of course, I don't remember the previous color, so I can't compare, but I like it!! :thumbup:


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning, girls... Love, I think your hair looks cute! Rosa, glad you are having such a great weekend!! I still don't know when/if I'm going to test. I'm actually very discouraged with this cycle---I feel flushed, as usual, & my progesteron was so high, but my temps are so slow! Hmmpff. Annoying...

Kiki, woot woot for :sex:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm not testing for a while longer.....if AF isn't here tomorrow morning I might just wait a few more days to rule out shes not coming.....I apparently will need help getting my AF back home with me LOL.....she won't come for a visit...my temp did drop today but no signs of AF an people on Clomid have told me their periods were much worse an I've no sign at all of a period coming I'm not cramping or anything just yet :) I'm so confused an have no clue what to do really....I can get bloods tomorrow just to see an make sure of everything that I'm not pregnant.....


----------



## ready4baby

I hope you get some good news soon, Andrea!


----------



## loveinbinary

kiki- it's not really a big change for me, as I'm used to dying my hair frequently though I hadn't dyed it in months before my bfp. I spent several years when I was still in high school with black hair so being this dark is nothing new, it's just been a while. I usually dye it a deep red but it fades far too quickly to a brown that I really don't like. I'd say it was more of a medium-ish brown before. Funny thing is I was born a blonde. 

dee- I look much younger because I am lol. I'll be turning 21 in early July. I know exactly what you mean about the people on here not looking like we imagined them to be, of course not in a bad way. You just get to know people and form your own little mental image of them and it's rarely close to what they actually look like. I LOVE red/purple hair, it's my color of choice but for me it fades so quickly that it isn't worth it at this point, especially since it's questionable whether or not hair dye is safe during pregnancy. So I figured I'd stick with something without red to where I won't be wanting to redye in all of a week lol.


----------



## EJW147

Morning! So my period came yesterday morning, yay! Can't believe I'm happy about that but since I knew I wasn't pregnant I couldnt wait for AF. Ready- to answer your question this is my first really long cycle (period came on cd40) but my blood work showed my dhea sulfate level (which he said is the male hormone) is high. Other then that all my other levels seemed in the normal range and the only thing on my ultrasound was a thick endometrium. Even though i've been reading on pcos I'm still confused. I started the metformin yesterday though and I am going to make an appointment with the military gyn even though I dont like him so I can be seen quicker and he can explain my results to me better then my primary care doc. So we'll see where I go from here, :wacko:


----------



## Deethehippy

LOL Love, didn't realise you were THAT young! Makes me feel even older now 
Fab to be a young mummy though :flower:

EJ, sorry about AF but at least you know where you stand a bit, hope it's not a painful one.

I have worked out that my next 'testing time' will be during the school easter break so i should be nice and relaxed at that time spending time with the kids, hopefully i will forget all about it :o)


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- Happy Birthday to you! Happy birthday to you! Happy Birthday dear Rosa! Happy Birthday to you! :cake: I'm happy you had a great party! 

Ready- Hang in there hun! It's those cycles where we are so discouraged and think this can't possibly be it and they end up being bfp's!! :)

Andrea- I hope you get some good news soon!

Love- Well I think it looks good! You should keep it! :)

Ejw- Yay for AF! haha it's so silly to be happy for it but it is a good thing so you can move on! It will be good to get that appointment so you won't be so confused! 


I'm just waiting to O.. My ticker says today but I haven't got a positive OPK yet and temps are still down so it's definitely delayed. Hoping that's just because I have been sick and nothing else is messed up! Just lots of :sex: haha

Hope everyone is having a great day!

Ny- Hope you are having a great vaca! We miss you!
:hi:Star, Mrs, Kylar, Brandy, Hopeful- Hope you all are well!


----------



## JJules611

Hi Ladies,

Can I join? I have a question. I am currently TTC after two miscarriages. I heard that taking mucinex around O time helps with CM, is this true? Has anyone tried this? ALso I heard it is good to take baby asprin after O'ing to thicken up the lining. Anyone have info on this? I am thinking of trying this.
Thank you :flower:


----------



## Starchase

Hey all

I'm doing good just back from my romantic wknd it was brilliant...

Rosa thanks for clarifying my luteal phase just longer to wait till i find out this month thought for some weird minute i'd still get my AF on Friday lol :) wish it was that simple...

Kiki whoo hoo ovulating soon so exciting I was pretty ill this month too wondering if that delayed my ov by 8 days

EJ thank goodness AF turned up at least that means you get a whole cycle this month with the metaformin that is really good

Hey Jules welcome we are a chatty bunch on here, I did a really silly thing and I started using low dose aspirin at the beginning of this cycle it went well until day CD9 and I was waking up in really bad pain I had a duadenal ulcer that was treated 15 years ago and I am not allowed aspirin as it makes my stomach bleed!! Because it was low dose I thought i'd be alright unfortunately no and I ended up coughing up blood for 4 days quite scary.. so long story but if you have no history of stomach ulcers or heart burn I'd definately try it I was told by my dr who treated me after my m/c to try it!!!! (they didn't ask history first) fx'd it works for u

Hi everyone else MWAh xxxx


----------



## JJules611

Thank you for the info StarChase :flower: Sorry to hear you had to go throught that with the asprin. Are you supposed to take it after you O? Everyday until you get FX a BFP?


----------



## rosababy

Welcome, Jules! :hi:

Thanks everyone...I had a GREAT birthday! :happydance: I don't even care that I have to go back to work tomorrow, such a fab weekend! :cake: Still enjoying my cookie cake. :blush:

12 dpo today...REALLY trying hard not to test. Even though, I'm not feeling it for this cycle. A part of me is like well, I DID start clomid, so maybe...?! I think I'm just trying to set myself up for the disappointment that I know is coming. Pretty negative, huh? :wacko:

Ny, are you back from Florida yet? We MISS YOU!!! 

Mrs., how are you doing?! We miss you 2! :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hi ladies looks like I'll be 18 DPO tomorrow....still no :witch: so I'm waiting and waiting and waiting :) I'm 3-4 days late tomorrow an I haven't tested in a couple days I find no use for it really.....I will just call the doctor an get my blood work taken care of sometime when I find a chance to do it :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Update: 

I LOVE YOU GIRLS! Your amazing just remember even at 17 dpo your NOT OUT until the :witch: shows!!!
 



Attached Files:







ANDIPEESTICK.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 11









ANDIPEESTICK2.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Deethehippy

AndreaFlorida said:


> Update:
> 
> I LOVE YOU GIRLS! Your amazing just remember even at 17 dpo your NOT OUT until the :witch: shows!!!

Woohoooo Andrea!!!!! :thumbup: We love you too and congrats! :0)


----------



## repogirl813

AndreaFlorida said:


> Update:
> 
> I LOVE YOU GIRLS! Your amazing just remember even at 17 dpo your NOT OUT until the :witch: shows!!!



congrats andrea!!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Andrea- Congratulations!!!! :happydance: Oh I am SO happy for you! 


Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ready4baby

Andrea, congrats! :happydance: Looks like clomid did something wonderful for you...FX for a sticky bean!!


----------



## ready4baby

13dpo here and so far just one single symptom...sore nips this morning; ouch. That's a good sign for me, but my hopes are still pretty leveled by my flat temps. Any news, Rosa? Is anyone else in tww??


----------



## Starchase

Hey Jules

I started taking it on CD1 wasn't sure when to take it and as the dr never said I just guessed it wasn't important but I wanted to get a high enough concentration in my blood so that my lining was extra yummy for beanie to attach to and encourage implantation... I was also thinking I didn't wanna just stop it incase I caused m/c so thought I'd wean myself off it once I got BFP every 2 days then three then 4 so on xxx

Rosa so happy you had a lovely birthday bet ur cookie cake was lovely xx


----------



## Starchase

Hey Ready

Sore nips was my sign for BFP with my son I cried when the wind blew on them so sore fx'd.... I'm on 3DPO today so ten days to go until no show AF xxxx


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, Star :) Well, you never know...it's still so early, although I'm sure plenty of girls would have done quite a few tests by now. I just dont want to see a negative...I'm scared I guess!

:dust: to you this cycle...


----------



## Starchase

Thanks honey I know exactly how you feel when are you thinking about testing... I wanna wait till I'm 2 weeks late but finding it hard already in my head as AF should have been due this friday and I know I'l be like I'm late.... when I'm NOT :( as 8 days late ovulating!!! Hate the mind games ha ha so pretty much another month before i test that does not sound right at all does it lol :)

fx'd honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosababy

ANDREA!!!!!!! OMG!!! I'm so happy for you! Congrats!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: Go Team Clomid! :haha: I hope I have good luck like you with clomid!

Ready, I'm in the same boat. Terrified to test, 13 dpo and not a single symptom. Nothing. No cramps, no nothing. Of course now that I've said that, I'm sure they'll come. I have had some little pimples starting...:wacko: Lovely. I'm like Star, I'd rather wait until I'm ridiculously late like Star to test...

Although, Andrea gave me hope this morning! :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

AndreaFlorida said:


> Update:
> 
> I LOVE YOU GIRLS! Your amazing just remember even at 17 dpo your NOT OUT until the :witch: shows!!!

You need to change your status, post a digi pic that has that beautiful word "Pregnant 1-2 weeks" on it, and get a preggo ticker!!!!!!!


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> AReady, I'm in the same boat. Terrified to test, 13 dpo and not a single symptom. Nothing. No cramps, no nothing. Of course now that I've said that, I'm sure they'll come. I have had some little pimples starting...:wacko: Lovely. I'm like Star, I'd rather wait until I'm ridiculously late like Star to test...
> 
> Although, Andrea gave me hope this morning! :happydance:

Andrea definitely gives us hope... :flower: I've had occasional mild nausea as well, but I'm not sure whether to call that a symptom cause I get that in the tww sometimes. I swear, this has been the longest tww ever!! GRRR so I might test Wed, but only if my temp is similar to where it has been. Are you really going to wait even longer to test?


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> AReady, I'm in the same boat. Terrified to test, 13 dpo and not a single symptom. Nothing. No cramps, no nothing. Of course now that I've said that, I'm sure they'll come. I have had some little pimples starting...:wacko: Lovely. I'm like Star, I'd rather wait until I'm ridiculously late like Star to test...
> 
> Although, Andrea gave me hope this morning! :happydance:
> 
> Andrea definitely gives us hope... :flower: I've had occasional mild nausea as well, but I'm not sure whether to call that a symptom cause I get that in the tww sometimes. I swear, this has been the longest tww ever!! GRRR so I might test Wed, but only if my temp is similar to where it has been. Are you really going to wait even longer to test?Click to expand...

Sigh. I don't know. :hissy: I'm just so afraid of bfns!!! If my LP is really 15 (it changes sometimes...it's been 12 in the past), then AF is due Thursday. IF she doesn't come on Thursday, then I'll test Friday. However, I drive past several $trees on the way home...:blush: I might get some cheapo ones and start testing everyday. :haha: It really has been a looooooooong tww. :wacko:


----------



## Starchase

Ha ha u two are supposed to support each other to hold off testing lol not challenge each other to test everyday ha ha will power eh gone I love it... I will be the exact same I know I will its all very well saying I'll wait just hope I can... lol

Andrea oh my goodness oh my goodness superb news xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4baby

Well, let's just wait & see! Maybe we'll get some amazing symptoms all of a sudden, or our temps will shoot up...I think I'll know when I just "have" to test, or whether I shouldn't even bother...I'm just waiting to see that temp on Wed morning I think...

I only have one frer and some IC (which I learned in the past are CRAP early on), so it's a one-shot test for me...


----------



## rosababy

I've never used IC or $tree, and I don't want to have to guess and squint my eyes, etc. I'd rather just wait until I just can't wait anymore and use a FRER. I only have one...and a digi, but I'm saving that for when I have a line on the FRER so I can see PREGNANT! :happydance:


----------



## EJW147

Andrea- CONGRATS!!!! That is awesome news!! :)

Rosa,Ready- I think you ladies need to get to testing!! lol look at me being the bad influence I hate seeing BFN's too so I understand I just have a good feeling for you both this cycle!!


----------



## rosababy

LOL EJ! Thanks! :haha:

Not sure if these minor little baby cramps are in my head or not...starting to lose hope.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, it's so tough to stay positive, isn't it? I have the achey belly today, which I got last cycle :( Much easier to feel discouraged than hopeful after many negative cycles and mc too... But I know we have to make ourselves think positively...after all, no good whatsoever comes from being a naysayer. Here's to BFPs for both of us!! :friends:


And thanks EJW!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Negative blood work its all over now....


----------



## ready4baby

Andrea, hun, I saw earlier that your temp has been dropping...I so, so was pullling for you, though. Was it a quantitative test?, or could it have just been below their limit level still? What you are describing is just what happened with my first chemical preg. I really hope it is not, and you still have a chance!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I don't know what test she said negative I began crying an hung up the phone without question.....I'm so confused an crying my eyes out an stuck between a rock an a hard place because the doctor on base will do nothing an Tricare won't approve me to go off base until a few more days....I'm so mad :(


----------



## repogirl813

andrea I'm soo sorry you are having to go through all of this!


----------



## ready4baby

Maybe you could call back? Find out what exactly the test meant, and if you should repeat it in a day or two? It is true that sometimes hcg is very slow rising and doesn't show as a positive for awhile...some labs have high limit levels for a positive, like 25 or even 50. I'm really sorry, though. None of us want to hear "negative"...


----------



## repogirl813

ready and rosa my fx for you gals!!!!


----------



## rosababy

AndreaFlorida said:


> Negative blood work its all over now....

What? Did you go in today for a blood test, or earlier in the cycle? Is it possible that it just isn't showing up in the blood test yet?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey ladies, I haven't completely caught up, but i skimmed some stuff, im way behind, sorry! Andrea, those tests were pos hun, I really hope its just a misunderstanding at the dr office!! Good luck and keep us updated!!


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm sorry I wasn't around much yesterday, I was having the absolute worst day ever. DH received a call from his mum around 1pm to let him know that his nan who is in the hospital isn't doing well at all and we should go see her. She has a brain tumor that they had been treating several weeks ago and once her treatments were done she seemed to be getting better, but now it's all going down hill. She isn't recognizing her own son, let alone the rest of us. She comes and goes, but for the most part she just isn't nan anymore. She is pretty much refusing care, she won't eat, she won't let them touch her. Pa was there, of course he never leaves her side, and so was DH's dad when we arrived. His dad isn't holding up very well and after being there a short while we decided to leave and go pick up his mum so she could be there with him while we stayed at home to watch their dogs. Not only was it a lousy day simply for what was going on, but it was also storming. Pouring rain, thunder, lightning. On the way to pick up his mum it got really bad out. Lightning struck in two places close to each other that caused two house fires. When we were only a few blocks from his mum's house it started hailing heavily. I was driving and we were in the right turn lane coming up on a red light. Out of nowhere the SUV in the lane next to us decides to turn into our lane causing us to crash into him because there was maybe a foot of space for me to stop. Our car ended up being pushed off the road and completely up onto the sidewalk and stopped a foot away from a telephone pole. We weren't moving very fast so the airbags didn't deploy and no one was hurt. My car was the only one with damage, aside from his SUV having some paint residue from hitting my car. The called out a paramedic to check me out because I'm pregnant. I wasn't in any pain and my vitals were okay so they gave me the option of going to the hospital or not. We decided to drive ourselves just to be safe because I was worried the seatbelt may have hit my bump too hard. We got to the hospital somewhere around 5-ish and didn't leave till 11. They wanted me hooked up to a monitor for at least 4 hours to make sure I wasn't having any contractions. On the plus side, they did an ultrasound and I got to see my little man again, who is very much still a little man. He weighs 13oz at this point and I'm measuring about 21 weeks. I was so relieved that everything was okay, I didn't think anything was wrong but I wasn't going to take any chances. 

Sorry for the novel, I just had to get it out. Luckily I have the day off and I'm going to do some laundry and DH and I are going shopping. I'm praying that today is a much better day for us.


----------



## Kylarsmom

WOw love- glad you and baby are ok!! sorry about your nan, prayers with your family.


----------



## ready4baby

Love, what a sad post! I'm sorry about your nan, car crash & night at the ER. :( Such a lousy day...FX that today is much, much better for you both!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have broken down an called the doctor back I wanna know WHY my AF hasn't came my FRER is negative I took one earlier sooo I guess its a waiting game :( I'll update when they call back....

I am so sorry to hear about your Nan an car accident I am thankful you are all okay :) God is good!


----------



## rosababy

Love, I'm so glad you're okay. What a nightmare. I'm sorry for your family. :hugs:

Andrea, I really hope the blood test was wrong. Keep us updated!

On a sad note, my good friend just called to tell me her dog died. Our dogs were best buddies, and we often dog sat and had dog play dates, so I just spent the better part of the hour sobbing. :cry: Life sucks sometimes.


----------



## Deethehippy

rosababy said:


> Love, I'm so glad you're okay. What a nightmare. I'm sorry for your family. :hugs:
> 
> Andrea, I really hope the blood test was wrong. Keep us updated!
> 
> On a sad note, my good friend just called to tell me her dog died. Our dogs were best buddies, and we often dog sat and had dog play dates, so I just spent the better part of the hour sobbing. :cry: Life sucks sometimes.

I'm sorry Rosa, RIP little doggie.


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry to hear about your awful time Love, glad you are ok and baby.
Hope things turn out better soon for the family.


----------



## Starchase

Oh what has happened to our beautiful thread... Love so glad u are all ok did the SUV just not see you due to the hail stones? So chuffed u got another sneaky peak of ur beautiful bubba.. xx

Oh Rosa I am a total doggy person I'm welling up at the thought of it all is ur friend ok?

Andrea hope u get some answers soon honey xxx

XXxxxxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh goodness! Everyone isn't having a very good day in here! 

Andrea- I am so sorry to hear your news!! :hugs: I hope you get some answers very soon! Please let us know what the doctor says!

Love- I am so sorry to hear about your Nan.. She is in my thoughts and prayers. Thank goodness you and the baby are okay from the accident! That must have been so scary. Even though you knew you were okay.. Not knowing how the baby is must have been frightening! 

Rosa- I'm sorry to hear about your doggy friend! It is very sad when dogs we know and love pass away. How is your friend? Was the dog old?

Afm- Don't pay attention to my ticker because it's wrong! I wish there were 12 days left until testing but I still haven't O'd! Grrr! :wacko:

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Starchase

Oh Kiki you are gonna be the same as me this month lol.... I should have 3 days till testing eh nope make that at least 11 days :( ha ha 

Keep bding lovely

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Star- Thanks hun.. Soo aggravating! haha. I had a feeling I would O late between my HSG and being so sick but I just want to make sure it's coming!! haha. 

How are you?


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki, it IS coming--keep up your bd! You could try Love's method of every day ;) Did you OPK lately? 

No kidding, the thread has taken a nosedive this afternoon. We all need some good news, stat. I'm looking to you, Rosa :rofl:


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- It IS coming! That's what I keep saying to myself, haha. I did an OPK and it's there but not positive yet. I think I'm starting to get some ewcm so fx'd! 
How are you??

Come on Rosa! We need good news! :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ive been spotting only when i wipe and its just barely pink i duno whats going on yet dr never called me back how lovely...so just waiting for full flow


----------



## Kylarsmom

It IS a sad day, my best friend got in a car wreck last night too, she had her 2 year old with her. They are ok but cut up pretty bad from all the glass. What's going on lately with all the sad stuff?? =(

I found out I have to go in 2 times a week for non stress tests in a couple of months! Ugh, not looking forward to that, that will be on top of my additional appointments, so looking at some weeks 3 times a week taking off and paying someone to watch my daycare kids so I can go to the dr.. worth it, but I'm trying to SAVE money for this baby, not be broke :/ Just kinda stressful. But on a positive note I've lost a total of 9 pounds this pregnancy. LOL think its my new diet plan= pregnancy!


----------



## loveinbinary

You ladies are so lovely and always do a wonderful job of making me feel better. The guy driving the SUV said he didn't see me, now whether it was because of the rain/hail or not is debatable. I was just talking to DH's mom about the accident and she brought up a valid point, he crossed over the solid line of the turn lane. There is no reason why he should have pulled out into my lane. Whether or not I was in his blind spot he should have looked over the seat to check especially since the weather was so bad. What really got me was the fact that he had 3 children in the car. If his insurance isn't going to cover the damage to my car and the hospital bill, DH and I have already decided we are going to sue. He admitted to us that it was his fault before the cop arrived, but seemed to have changed his story while talking to the cop. 

Rosa- I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's puppy. I am a complete animal lover, my pets are my babies. It's always so sad to lose one. It's like losing family.


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- lucky you, I think I've found your 9lbs and then some lol. I'm going to be a whale by the end of this and it makes me kind of sad. As soon as he's here diet and exercise here I come.


----------



## ready4baby

Kylar, how could you have lost pounds with that cute bump?? Sorry to hear about your extra appointments :(

Andrea, quite honestly, it could have been a chemical pregnancy based on your positive test yesterday & long-ish LP. HCG can drop off really rapidly when it's that early & give a negative the following day (mine did). However, I still hope the test was wrong & you have a bean growing!!


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki0522 said:


> Ready- It IS coming! That's what I keep saying to myself, haha. I did an OPK and it's there but not positive yet. I think I'm starting to get some ewcm so fx'd!
> How are you??
> Come on Rosa! We need good news! :)

Hey girlie, I'm good...just waiting for this cycle to be over :coffee: Sounds like you are just days away from the baby-maker!! My ticker says I'm testing tomorrow but I'm not :haha: Rosa & I are in it for the long haul--unless she's changing her mind?...


----------



## EJW147

Wow, A lot of sad news going around today. 

Love- So sorry about the accident glad you and your little man are ok!! :) I will pray for your DH's nan too, that is so horrible I'm sorry. 

Andrea- The same thing was happened to me almost, i was really late for AF and I got faint pink line on two tests but three days later my blood work was negative. I'm not sure what happened but my period finally came and is really light. I always have a few days of heavy bleeding so I am going to make an appt with the gyn. I have tricare too and feel your pain, you have to have a referral for everything and they want you to use the military facility and I dont like the gyn they have at all!!! Hope you get some answers soon too! 

Rosa- aww thats so sad about your friends puppy, My dogs can never die I will be a wreck for a long time. They are like my children right now. :hugs: 

Hope the rest of the week goes better for everyone!


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Rosa- I'm sorry to hear about your doggy friend! It is very sad when dogs we know and love pass away. How is your friend? Was the dog old?
> 
> Afm- Don't pay attention to my ticker because it's wrong! I wish there were 12 days left until testing but I still haven't O'd! Grrr! :wacko:
> 
> :hugs: to all!

Sorry you haven't o'ed yet! How frustrating. I'm sure it's coming soon, though. My friend is devastated. We just sat on the phone and cried with each other for like 20 minutes. I loved that dog so much, she was the sweetest thing. Whenever we'd watch her (sometimes for a week or 2 at a time), she'd always sleep with us and snuggle. My dog is not much of a lover. :nope: They were bff, though. Loved each other. Next time they come over, she's going to be looking past them, looking for Tanner. :cry: Tanner was only 4. So young.



ready4baby said:


> Kiki, it IS coming--keep up your bd! You could try Love's method of every day ;) Did you OPK lately?
> 
> No kidding, the thread has taken a nosedive this afternoon. We all need some good news, stat. I'm looking to you, Rosa :rofl:

:rofl: I hope I have some good news for you! I'm trying to ignore what I believe are some cramps starting. I'm just hoping it's all in my head...I'm 14 dpo tomorrow. Hmmm...to test or not to test. When are YOU testing, ready?



ready4baby said:


> Hey girlie, I'm good...just waiting for this cycle to be over :coffee: Sounds like you are just days away from the baby-maker!! My ticker says I'm testing tomorrow but I'm not :haha: Rosa & I are in it for the long haul--unless she's changing her mind?...

I don't know what to do! :brat: When to test?!?! I'm so nervous! Although, if I get a bfn, I guess the wondering is over. But the depression starts earlier. It's a toss up.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, I dunno! Definitely not tomorrow, we'll see what my temps bring...is there a crack in your not-testing armor?...


----------



## loveinbinary

BFN doesn't mean it's over. Look at ny and I, We had tons of BFNs and were late then one day got a BFP out of absolutely nowhere.


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Rosa, I dunno! Definitely not tomorrow, we'll see what my temps bring...is there a crack in your not-testing armor?...

:rofl: You crack me up! No, not testing tomorrow. Probably Thursday. sigh. I have a massive headache, but it could be from crying all evening. (my friend's dog...I really felt like she was my dog, too. :cry:) and backaches. 



loveinbinary said:


> BFN doesn't mean it's over. Look at ny and I, We had tons of BFNs and were late then one day got a BFP out of absolutely nowhere.

That's true. I'm not sure which is worse...getting a bfn right away and just waiting for AF to come, or being hopeful and nervous for days and finally getting up the nerve to test and THEN getting a bfn. :wacko:


----------



## ready4baby

I think you have a handle on all the possible negative outcomes, rosa... :) How about you wait for the day AF is due (Thurs) and get a BFP? :trouble: I insist!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello room!

Back from vacay last night and worked today. Phewww. I continued to read everything while in Florida but couldn't respond because connection was crap for some reason and only had my phone. I will be on my computer tomorrow again. 

Praying for you girls who are lose to testing!

Andrea were those hcg or ovulation strips? I thought thy said ovulation on the handles so was super confused! Hope you get some answers. 

Kiki and Dee nice to see oj both trying again! How exciting. 

On another thread there have been like 5 bfps the last 2 months so I'm hoping for that here too!

Got a doc appointment tomorrow morning so hope te good. I still spot so have become pretty disheartened and kind of sick of it all. We will see. Hopeful but not too confident. Pretty sure the progesterone should have stopped all spotting if it was going well. At least nothing bad happened on our vacation. I was so nervous for that.


----------



## Kylarsmom

ready4baby said:


> Kylar, how could you have lost pounds with that cute bump?? Sorry to hear about your extra appointments :(
> 
> Andrea, quite honestly, it could have been a chemical pregnancy based on your positive test yesterday & long-ish LP. HCG can drop off really rapidly when it's that early & give a negative the following day (mine did). However, I still hope the test was wrong & you have a bean growing!!

you are too sweet. but i think ive lost my love handles and my arms are def getting smaller. im still gaining the tum tum just must be loosing the extra everywhere else! Same happened with my 1st preg...


----------



## Deethehippy

Morning :flower:

NY - i hope everything is ok with you but i think it is! Try to relax :0)

That's cool that you are loosing weight in some places Heather, that does not hapen to many preggie people! I used to find once i breastfed it flew off.

I took 2 x EPO yesterday in prep for trying to get a good EWCM but had a headache so i have no decided to abandon everything except foilc acid and just 'be natural' Not sure if i have any chances now! Gotta keep positive though :flower:

Hope everyone has a good day :0)


----------



## Kiki0522

Welcome back Ny! How was your vaca?? Let us know how your appointment goes! 

I will be back later to catch up! Hope everyone has a better day than yesterday! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom said:


> you are too sweet. but i think ive lost my love handles and my arms are def getting smaller. im still gaining the tum tum just must be loosing the extra everywhere else! Same happened with my 1st preg...

That's great! That's what every preggo wants...a big bump and small everywhere else! I'm sure you're adorable. :flower:



ready4baby said:


> I think you have a handle on all the possible negative outcomes, rosa... :) How about you wait for the day AF is due (Thurs) and get a BFP? :trouble: I insist!

:rofl: I will test on Thursday. :holly: (that was just for fun) :winkwink:

Ny, so glad to see you back in here! We missed you! Glad you had a nice vacay. Did you end up telling your daughter why you couldn't go on the rides? I'm sure that the spotting will be just fine. Lots of women spot a lot at the beginning. Did you say when you're going in for a scan?


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning, ladies... Welcome back, Ny! We missed you...did you have any ms while you were on vacation? Did you tell your daughter??

AFM, my temp went up this morning :happydance: It all will come down to whether it plummets tomorrow or stays high...jeesh this is nerve wracking!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks girls, I know its cool to be skinny and all, but honestly i'd trade it in a heartbeat to pig out on some pasta pizza and cake!! BOO!!! ;) lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

20 week bump

Any update andrea? How's everyone else this morning?
 



Attached Files:







188460_694942772391_44005952_36854959_4941211_n.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Good morning, ladies... Welcome back, Ny! We missed you...did you have any ms while you were on vacation? Did you tell your daughter??
> 
> AFM, my temp went up this morning :happydance: It all will come down to whether it plummets tomorrow or stays high...jeesh this is nerve wracking!

Yay for high temps!!! FX that it stays high and goes even higher tomorrow!! 14 dpo today...any symptoms? Afm, no cramps, no nothing. Sleepy. 

Heather, your bump is adorable!! :hugs: You look great!


----------



## nypage1981

Morning! Vacation was very good. Weather was hot and we had so much fun. However, spring break and Disney may not be the best combo. Was soooo annoying busy. More than normal busy. But still fun. I didnt get sick but bought dramamine so took one when I began feeling icky. I am sick now though the last two days but could just be the progesterone I am on. Not see what happens at the doc today by hope to be getting a scan since spotting continues. 

Thanks for the welcome back girls I'm glad to be back and will were more after my doc when I'm on computer. See you in a bit!


----------



## ready4baby

Agreed, very cute bump, Heather! I'll admit it, I'm jealous. :)

Nothing, zilch for symptoms. I was uber tired last night, but after thinking about ss long & hard (at least 2 seconds), I concluded that I might just be...tired. Crossing my fingers for a high temp tomorrow--we'll see!!!

How is everyone?


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Agreed, very cute bump, Heather! I'll admit it, I'm jealous. :)
> 
> Nothing, zilch for symptoms. I was uber tired last night, but after thinking about ss long & hard (at least 2 seconds), I concluded that I might just be...tired. Crossing my fingers for a high temp tomorrow--we'll see!!!
> 
> How is everyone?

:rofl: I know, me too! I'm like I'm hungry, is it a symptom?! Well maybe I'm just...hungry. Or I have a headache! Is it a symptom? Well maybe because I cried for an hour about my friend's dog. :cry: Everything is making me question everything...:wacko: I was super tired last night too. Went to bed at 8:45 and read for a while. Passed OUT at 9:15, which is so early! Again, long day of teaching (lessons at home at night AFTER my school day) and being emotionally drained could have had something to do with it.

Ny, Disney at spring break is definitely crazy. We went last year, and our spring break is always the week before Easter. It was SO crowded. :wacko:


----------



## Kylarsmom

rosa & ready, when are you testing? i cant wait for your bfps!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom said:


> rosa & ready, when are you testing? i cant wait for your bfps!!!!!!!!

Thanks! We are also really looking forward to those bfps. :haha:
I think I'll test on Thursday, unless AF shows. I THINK I'm 14 dpo today, but I really can't be sure. I got a +opk, and I think that's my o date, but who knows. My temps were all messed up.


----------



## rosababy

So the cramps are SO mild, if I weren't ttc, I probably wouldn't even notice them. But they're there. I hope they don't get worse. :cry:


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, cramps can be a good sign too...try to think of them as a non-sign. They don't give you much information either way! Stay away, bad :witch:

I will test tomorrow @ 15dpo, but only if my temp has not dropped. EEEK. So nervous.


----------



## rosababy

You're right, Ready. Women get cramps with bfps all the time. They're so hard to ignore! But like I said, they're hardly what I'd call "cramps" yet...so very mild. More like I'm aware of the area more than usual. A "pressure." Wow. I've analyzed the crap out of these non-cramps, haven't I?! :rofl:

Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

TTC actively is all about analyzing the crap out of everything! No worries, you're normal! Now, how to make it through the next 24 hours...

Andrea, what's going on for you today?


----------



## rosababy

Last week it wasn't so bad because I had my birthday party to look forward to, so all my thoughts were on that, and the high progesterone level! :happydance: I think my dh and I just have to plan something fun for this weekend.

Andrea...how are you doing?
Where's hopeful? Anyone heard from her in a while? I hope she's okay.


----------



## loveinbinary

You poor ladies!! Stupid possible symptoms. You guys make me all nervous for you testing lol. I remember a few days before my bfp I had some minor cramps that weren't really cramps buy more like pressure/I just worked my abs to death pain. Fingers crossed that proves to be the same for you. The biggest question any women has to answer: to test or not to test? Being a poas-aholic I believe in testing lol, but if it's bfn at first don't get too discouraged. It took me several bfns before finally getting a bfp so there is always hope. 

Heather that is the most adorable bump ever!! I wish mine was that cute. I still have a slight b belly and it makes me feel more fat than pregnant. I wear a jacket constantly so it's hard to tell if I'm pregnant or just fat. 

Ny we are so happy to see you back!! Glad you had a lovely vacation. Im sure everything is just perfect with your little bean. Maybe trying to guilt your doctor into doing a scan today since you are still spotting. Im sure it's nothing to worry about. If it hasn't gotten worse and you've seen a heartbeat your odds are very good. I had a heavy bleed and my little man hung in there tightly. You owe us pictures this time!!!


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> You poor ladies!! Stupid possible symptoms. You guys make me all nervous for you testing lol. I remember a few days before my bfp I had some minor cramps that weren't really cramps buy more like pressure/I just worked my abs to death pain. Fingers crossed that proves to be the same for you. The biggest question any women has to answer: to test or not to test? Being a poas-aholic I believe in testing lol, but if it's bfn at first don't get too discouraged. It took me several bfns before finally getting a bfp so there is always hope.

Thanks. I've heard of the "worked your abs" thing too much. It's not quite that. Just a little something that's drawing my attention to the area. A little burning maybe? Not quite cramps. Whatever it is, it's proving to be annoying because I CAN NOT STOP AGONIZING OVER IT! :hissy: heehee! I hope it's a little sticky bean!! How many dpo were you when you finally got your bfp?

Ny, let's see some pics!


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa I have cramps this afternoon too, the achey mild kind--I'll try to take my own advice!

Waiting waiting to hear from Ny & Andrea...


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls-

Rosa and Ready- I wore a tampon for days before my bfp because I thought they were af cramps. Exactly like AF and pretty bad too. So, they could be different feeling, but if they do feel like af ones, its not always af i swear! 
Funny you both are the same in your cycle, feeling the kinda the same, I couldnt be more anxious! I hope its yes for both of you but if not then you guys had fun together at least! 

SO, went to the doc! Had high blood pressure because I was so nervous and had just barfed before it. Doc said if we hear no HB with our doppler you can havce a scan. So he looked, and looked, and looked for what seemed like eternity but then found it! Found mine first and the baby's was a lot faster! I broke down and bawled and made my tummy bouncy so he lost it then found it again as I tried to hold breath. He wasnt timing it just said "sounds about 160." So that kinda annoyed me but im sure he knows what he needs to look for. He said sounds good. So i got no scan:( boo, but got HB externally! YAYAY! I had not heard it yet so this was nice. 

He doesn't know why I spot, said some just do. I said I want it gone, he said baby is fine, there's nothing much he can do about it. ALso said he doesnt believe the progesterone is really helping me or necessary or helps any woman but I forced another renewed prescription. He thinks im Kuku- as does OH a bit, but it makes me feel better to take it and I am further past my last MC now so I will keep taking it! Not sure what is wrong with me but im still scared. I kept asking if he is positive my baby is progressing and he said im fine. Hope he is right= doesnt need to see me for 6 weeks. Yikes. But I get a 11-12 week scan for genetic testing thing. Im nervous for that now. Sigh! 
Love- with my daughter I felt fat foreeevvvver. I didnt have a bump til like 5 monhts. Now, I look like im 5 months and so embarrassed! I was kinda getting a belly before it though so now im just a chunk. Awesome. Think im losing a few lbs though too since im not liking food. I also puke each morning now after taking my prenatal. Thats a ton of fun. Its violent. Like super violent i cry and am loud and sound pretty much like death! How have you been feeling? Does energy come back for you now?


----------



## Kylarsmom

JUST TEST ALREADY ROSA AND READY! LOL! Im a bad influence! hahahaha


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Hey girls-
> 
> Rosa and Ready- I wore a tampon for days before my bfp because I thought they were af cramps. Exactly like AF and pretty bad too. So, they could be different feeling, but if they do feel like af ones, its not always af i swear!
> Funny you both are the same in your cycle, feeling the kinda the same, I couldnt be more anxious! I hope its yes for both of you but if not then you guys had fun together at least!
> 
> SO, went to the doc! Had high blood pressure because I was so nervous and had just barfed before it. Doc said if we hear no HB with our doppler you can havce a scan. So he looked, and looked, and looked for what seemed like eternity but then found it! Found mine first and the baby's was a lot faster! I broke down and bawled and made my tummy bouncy so he lost it then found it again as I tried to hold breath. He wasnt timing it just said "sounds about 160." So that kinda annoyed me but im sure he knows what he needs to look for. He said sounds good. So i got no scan:( boo, but got HB externally! YAYAY! I had not heard it yet so this was nice.
> 
> He doesn't know why I spot, said some just do. I said I want it gone, he said baby is fine, there's nothing much he can do about it. ALso said he doesnt believe the progesterone is really helping me or necessary or helps any woman but I forced another renewed prescription. He thinks im Kuku- as does OH a bit, but it makes me feel better to take it and I am further past my last MC now so I will keep taking it! Not sure what is wrong with me but im still scared. I kept asking if he is positive my baby is progressing and he said im fine. Hope he is right= doesnt need to see me for 6 weeks. Yikes. But I get a 11-12 week scan for genetic testing thing. Im nervous for that now. Sigh!
> Love- with my daughter I felt fat foreeevvvver. I didnt have a bump til like 5 monhts. Now, I look like im 5 months and so embarrassed! I was kinda getting a belly before it though so now im just a chunk. Awesome. Think im losing a few lbs though too since im not liking food. I also puke each morning now after taking my prenatal. Thats a ton of fun. Its violent. Like super violent i cry and am loud and sound pretty much like death! How have you been feeling? Does energy come back for you now?

WIth kylar, i did the tampon thing too,for a couple days before i realized! i was spotting and just thought af was there! 

Great news about the heartbeat! so happy for you! we all had faith baby bean was alright! i have a feeling you are going to have a boy! just a feeling! I always cried when i was barfing too, i hope it goes away for you hun, the first tri sucks so bad, i wouldnt go backwards in time at all! But there is an end in site! Hopefully by 10-12 weeks you should be feeling better, and its all worth it to make such a beautiful baby, but its hard to realize that with your head down the toilet! ;)


----------



## nypage1981

OMG seems like im just starting the pukes Kylar! I hope im not the kind who starts late and is sick the whole pregnancy! I hope its a boy, my OH is the only child on his side with his last name so would be nice to have a boy to carry on the name but certainly i'd love a little baby girl to dress in ruffles and fluffy dresses of pink again:) 

Its usually my prenatals that make me barf so bad and my doc said I can just skip them. Im like WTH??? no way! Im just not comfortable with that, so I bough some plain folic acid ones, and then will do some Flinstone chewables and hope that I keep those down. He said its the Iron in prenatals that really gets the barfing going. Ick.


----------



## Kylarsmom

yes i also found a chewable prenatal that tastes like berries! they were much easier to handle ! then i switched to a new kind the dr gave me that has a waxy capsule so that i couldnt taste the vitamin like those big nasty kinds! but the flinstones and folic acid should work the same, but if u just wanna do one pill, look at walgreens or cvs they have the berry chewable prenatal!! ;)


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you ! I didnt even think of looking for a chewy prenatal. That may be better. For some reason in my head it grosses me out taking even just a folic acid pill. IDK why, i've developed this huge hatred for vitamins and they gross me out! blwewwch!


----------



## Kylarsmom

haha, i know! the smell of them is even bad! I just would open up the medicine cabinet and throw up or feel sick, some of it was in my head and some of it they really just smell awful!!


----------



## loveinbinary

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I didn't get my bfp till 19-21 dpo. Not entirely sure as I wasn't temping or using opks. It's looking like it was even longer than that as the scan I had at the hospital put me at 21 weeks instead of 20 like I thought. Though I really think that I just have slow rising hcg and that's why it took so long to show on a test. It's so deceiving how similar af symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are. You always think that you'll know when you're pregnant because you'll feel it but hah, what a joke that is. Sometimes it seems that the more pregnant you feel the less pregnant you really are and the more sure you are af is coming the longer she stays away. Go figure. 

Ny, I'm going to come right out and say it: you are crazy lol. Forcing your doctor to give your progesterone lol silly woman. But if it makes you feel better than by all means have at it. I told you your little bean would be just fine, like you told me all those times when I was in a panic. You told me that because I had seen a heartbeat my odds were very good, the same goes for you. Some women do just spot through pregnancy. My sister bled rather heavily through several of her pregnancies and never mc'd, it's just how her body handled it. I think you should get yourself a doppler so that you can listen to your little bean any time you feel worried. I'll be honest, I'm still afraid of losing my button even though I feel him moving several times a day. While I was at the hospital he was wiggling about but I was terrified that the ultrasound tech was going to tell member had died and that the movement was all in my head. You have to try to relax though because all that worrying isn't good for you. Easier said than done, I know. Maybe try to get a sneak peak at your little bean at work to make you feel better. If you are sick in the mornings after you take your prenatal, maybe try taking it at night before bed with a snack. It may sit better that way, plus it's not helping your toilet any since it's not pregnant lol. Or you could try the gummy kind instead of a pill, maybe that would help? Hahaha more energy in second tri? Not for me. The bigger I get the more worn out I seem to be. Doesn't help that standing for 8 hours at work causes my feet and legs to swell up, talk about attractive. I definitely feel better than first tri, just not feeling that second tri pep everyone talks about.


----------



## nypage1981

Love- I am an "early gray hair" kind of gal. For sure. I just remember my MC and my spotting for weeks I wasnt that worried cuz was like, brown spotting is ok. And that led to MC so this spotting will drive me completely insane. It actually already is. 
I can't take my prenatals at night because I have to take them separately from the progesterone which is at night. Did you get a doppler? Thats the first thing I said when we heard the HB with doppler today (and I stopped sobbing like a crazy woman)- "yay, now I can buy a doppler of my own." Doctor thought for my sake, that may be a good idea but if I ever cant hear it I dont even need a proper appointment to come in and stop by for them to listen for my HB. Think thats what i'll do, buy a doppler! 

How much have you gained Love? A lot or not much? Do you have a good appetite or feel icky? 

I haven't heard much from Hopeful or Brandys or Mrs in a while.....Star? How are you all?


----------



## rosababy

Love, 19/20 dpo is not bad news, it's hopeful! That means if I don't get my bfp right away, there's always hope. That's awfully late, though! You must have been going crazy! Well, the cramps are getting worse, and yes I know not to read too much into them, because they still could be a good thing, but you know me! :wacko: 

Ready, I could be persuaded into testing tomorrow...:blush:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies. I just wanted to stop in an let you all know that we lost the baby at 11+1. I am heartbroken. I have never been through a miscarriage before and the emotion pain is torture. I am still waiting for my body to catch up and realize that it is over. I havent miscarried yet, but the DR wants to try to let it happen naturally. He says there is no reason why we cant try again soon. 

I have internet now, so I will be back in the game trying with all of you lovely ladies as soon as my body heals.


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry brandy:( that seems awfully late- did they have a reason?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey girls I'm bummed.....really bummed.....

Someone asked if it was both OPK's one was OPK the other was HCG :( for pregnancy....

Its over an I'm in lots of pain just layin around taking Lortab at the moment an trying to get comfortable which is hard to do at the moment.....I am contemplating this being it for me an DH .....I give up.


----------



## ready4baby

Oh no Brandy!!! :cry: I'm so very sorry...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brandy sweetie I am so so sorry :( I couldn't imagine how you feel right now....I'm in one of the lowest places I've been in a while :( an I know its gonna take time to heal...and I hope an PRAY God touches your heart sweetie and heals you......I am so sorry for your loss darling :(

MC hurts so just breath through it its gonna be just like full blown labor sweetheart :( an its no fun....I will be praying with every ounce I have left in my body for you as I'm in TONS of pain right now too :(


----------



## Starchase

Oh Brandy... I am so very sorry there are no words that can express how sorry I am, we are all here for u when ever you feel ready to talk

Biggest hugs ever

XXxx


----------



## rosababy

Oh, Brandy. I'm so so sorry. :cry: That must be terrible. :hugs: 

Andrea, I'm sorry you're feeling so down. :hugs: Do you think it was a chemical, or a false pos? Either way, it's hard. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Deethehippy

BrandysBabies said:


> Hey ladies. I just wanted to stop in an let you all know that we lost the baby at 11+1. I am heartbroken. I have never been through a miscarriage before and the emotion pain is torture. I am still waiting for my body to catch up and realize that it is over. I havent miscarried yet, but the DR wants to try to let it happen naturally. He says there is no reason why we cant try again soon.
> 
> I have internet now, so I will be back in the game trying with all of you lovely ladies as soon as my body heals.

I am so so sorry for your loss Brandy :hugs:
Try to take each day one at a time and grieve however you feel like doing.
If you want to have time off work then do it and do not return until you feel ready to. Time will help you but we never forget our little angels :hugs:
Take care of yourself and wishing you much much better things to come.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thank you ladies. Honestly, I wasnt given a good reason as to why it happened. Just that my body knew there would be something wrong with the baby and did what it needed to. I hurts worse than anything I have ever been through. Emotionally I have just had to put it away or it is unbearable. I am looking forward to getting through with the process so that we can try again. Dh says that trying was the best time of his life. Lol! He is heartbroken too, but has been such a strong support and tries to keep me laughing. I am not going anywhere. I need you all more now than ever!


----------



## rosababy

Brandy, it's awesome that you have a supportive dh. :flower: I can't even imagine how hard this must be. Does the doc know when the process will be finished and you can try again?


----------



## Kiki0522

Brandy- I am so incredibly sorry hun!! :hugs: That is devastating. I'm so glad you have a wonderful DH to help you through this! Talk to me anytime! xoxo


----------



## loveinbinary

ny, I didn't get a doppler though I would really like one. I just don't know what would be a good one for the cheapest amount. These days I don't want to spend all that much money unless necessary or specifically for the baby. If I could find I cheap one I would definitely buy it. Hmm... well if you can't take your prenatal at night then I would suggest trying a gummy or chewable one instead. That way if you do get sick sometime afterward, your body will have been able to absorb at least some of it rather than with a pill that is likely to just come right back up. Oh god, how much weight have I gained? Maybe 10-ish lbs. Sadly I was gaining weight before my bfp. I have taken eating for two literally... correction, I am eating for a small army lol. All I think about these days are food and how soon I'm going to put food in my mouth lol, I've turned into a proper fatty. 

Rosa, 19/20 dpo isn't bad news I suppose but it's a hell of a wait I tell you. There is DEFINITELY hope if you don't get your bfp right away. ny and I both were so certain we were out. We didn't find out until that one final test just for shits and giggles because we knew af was coming. It's so hard not to read into things when you are ttc. I think you should test tomorrow, just keep a mindset that it may still be too early for a bfp. 

Brandy, oh hun I am so sorry for your loss. If you need anyone at all to talk to feel free to send me a message. Having never been through a mc before, I am so so very sorry you have to experience one so far along. At least you have such a wonderful dh who is going to be the most amazing support for you and is eager to try again. Hopefully you'll be lucky to get a super sticky bean as soon as you start trying again. We are all here for you when you are ready to come back and we are all keeping wonderful thoughts for you and your dh.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Brandy! My heart is aching for you!!!!!! I am so srry this happened to you! If you don't mind my asking, how do they know for sure? Could they not find a heartbeat, or did it stop growing? I just have heard stories where dr's have said there is no heartbeat, when in reality there was and they just missed it. I can't imagine how you feel, especially to be so far and feel so secure and safe that baby was ok. You will be in my prayers dear friend!!


----------



## nypage1981

Love- oh is all over this doppler apparently. He thought hearing it was the coolest thing ever so has been looking online and calling around for one! Seems no one carries them tho so hafta do online. I think he wanted to hear it again tonight! Silly guy.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ny- I got mine on bellybeats.com it is REALLY good i found the heartbeat the day i got it (9 weeks) and only 30 a month. I'm about to mail it back now that baby is kicking all the time!!


----------



## nypage1981

We just ended up buying one for 100 bucks. Brand is hi bebe. Hope it works else ill freak! How often did oj use it? Is it safe?


----------



## Kylarsmom

yes i used mine everyday! I did a lot of research to make sure frequent use was safe and everything i found said it was fine!


----------



## loveinbinary

I'd like a doppler but it seems a little late to be getting on at 21 weeks lol. It's probably good that I don't have one as I'd never put it down lol. Take it to work, to the inlaws, in the car. I just love the sound.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Kylarsmom said:


> Brandy! My heart is aching for you!!!!!! I am so srry this happened to you! If you don't mind my asking, how do they know for sure? Could they not find a heartbeat, or did it stop growing? I just have heard stories where dr's have said there is no heartbeat, when in reality there was and they just missed it. I can't imagine how you feel, especially to be so far and feel so secure and safe that baby was ok. You will be in my prayers dear friend!!

I started spotting over the weekend and went to the emergency room. They did a vaginal scan and said that they couldnt even detect the fetal pole. I went into my Dr on Monday and had another internal scan. He found the baby, but it was only measuring at 6wks and had no heartbeat. At 8wks I was measuring 8 +3 and had a hearbeat of 177 bpm, so it happened some time between then and now.


----------



## EJW147

Brandy- my heart aches for you I'm so sorry. It is great your dh is being so supportive though, my dh broke down and we could never talk about it making it harder to try and heal. Again I'm so sorry you have to go though this, sending lots of prayers your way!


----------



## Deethehippy

Huge hugs today again Brandy :hugs: I really feel for you, its great that DH is there for you like the others said, it helps if you can talk about it with each other :hugs:


MY AF has finally finished so i am on to planning BD schedules....i am gonna BD lots between 1st and 10th April to hopefully cover the ovulation time. :flower:

Considering strips but i think they would make me even more paranoid if i wasn't sure if they were positive or not.


----------



## rosababy

Well, I caved and tested. Bfn, just as I expected. :cry: At least now I know. I'm starting to think I'll never see that second line. :nope:


----------



## ready4baby

:hugs: Rosa... I'm sorry.

My temp was lower this morning, but still above coverline, so I compromised with myself and did an IC. I couldn't even pretend to have line eye. BFN for me as well :cry: I did not think I would feel so sad about it. I keep telling myself that I didn't REALLY think this was it, but it's not helping...I really feel low about ttc.


----------



## ready4baby

BrandysBabies said:


> I started spotting over the weekend and went to the emergency room. They did a vaginal scan and said that they couldnt even detect the fetal pole. I went into my Dr on Monday and had another internal scan. He found the baby, but it was only measuring at 6wks and had no heartbeat. At 8wks I was measuring 8 +3 and had a hearbeat of 177 bpm, so it happened some time between then and now.

Brandy, again, I'm so very, very sorry. One thing I learned with my very early mc is that every week you are pregnant you get more & more attached...I can project how emotionally difficult it would be at 11 weeks. :( Thank goodness for your husband, and the eagerness you both feel to try again. I definitely see a perfect little baby in your future. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry about the bfn's:( that is no good at all. It will happen girls. I was ttc for 2 years with my mmc in there.


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> :hugs: Rosa... I'm sorry.
> 
> My temp was lower this morning, but still above coverline, so I compromised with myself and did an IC. I couldn't even pretend to have line eye. BFN for me as well :cry: I did not think I would feel so sad about it. I keep telling myself that I didn't REALLY think this was it, but it's not helping...I really feel low about ttc.

Thanks, Ready. :hugs: I couldn't even pretend to have line eye this morning either. I tilted it, squinted, the whole nine yards and nothing. I actually don't feel as sad as I thought I would, surprisingly enough...:wacko: I know the clomid worked, so why no bfp?! The stats say that something like 80% of women will ovulate with clomid, and of those 80%, the women who DO o have a 30% chance to conceive...gosh now I'm messing up my stats. Something like that. So I know it's still not a sure thing. Maybe next cycle. Or the cycle after. Next step is to get dh's :spermy: checked. That's on Monday. I'm really nervous for that. He's a perfectly healthy guy, no problems with the area in general...my head tells me that he'll be fine. 

I'm sorry you're feeling so down today. :hugs: I wish we lived closer so we could go out for coffee and cry together. :coffee: Or maybe some wine...:wine: I'm wanting to schedule a fun getaway weekend with my dh to get over my ttc sadness. :cry: You and I both know this is the worst part of the cycle. In a few days, we'll be back to hopeful again. Chin up, girl. :flower:


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Sorry about the bfn's:( that is no good at all. It will happen girls. I was ttc for 2 years with my mmc in there.

Thanks, Ny. I hope I don't have to go through this for 2 years. :wacko: On to cycle 11, and that's hard enough. Hopefully clomid will work harder next cycle, and we'll actually catch the egg. :cry: I know it'll happen eventually, but it's so hard to go through this every cycle.


----------



## nypage1981

It is so hard. But we will never take advantage of that bfp and hopefully after that bfp, the next one is easy! Just keep on keeping on!


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> Thanks, Ready. :hugs: I couldn't even pretend to have line eye this morning either. I tilted it, squinted, the whole nine yards and nothing. I actually don't feel as sad as I thought I would, surprisingly enough...:wacko: I know the clomid worked, so why no bfp?! The stats say that something like 80% of women will ovulate with clomid, and of those 80%, the women who DO o have a 30% chance to conceive...gosh now I'm messing up my stats. Something like that. So I know it's still not a sure thing. Maybe next cycle. Or the cycle after. Next step is to get dh's :spermy: checked. That's on Monday. I'm really nervous for that. He's a perfectly healthy guy, no problems with the area in general...my head tells me that he'll be fine.
> 
> I'm sorry you're feeling so down today. :hugs: I wish we lived closer so we could go out for coffee and cry together. :coffee: Or maybe some wine...:wine: I'm wanting to schedule a fun getaway weekend with my dh to get over my ttc sadness. :cry: You and I both know this is the worst part of the cycle. In a few days, we'll be back to hopeful again. Chin up, girl. :flower:

Thanks, hun, you're sweet... :hugs: I would love to go out for a drink... This IS the worst part of the cycle, but it will only get better. I'm probably getting hormonal, and that's contributing to things. You are so right about clomid--it gave you a nice strong ovulation, but the odds are still what they are. There is no guarantee of pregnancy in any cycle, actually the odds are challenging--that is why it will be such a miracle when it DOES happen! I am just certain that your DH's SA will be great next week! I should probably call my doc and see if there are any tests to do this month. Quick calendar check: I'll be out of town during my next O :( & this would surely be a Christmas baby, which I didn't really want. This may be more of a ntnp month for me. :shrug: Time will tell... Dee, wasn't it you that really wanted a Christmas baby? FX for you!

I think part of my problem is that my best friend from high school (I don't get to talk with her that much anymore) called last night and confided that she was pregnant...she hadn't told anyone yet. I'm so happy for her, but she's one of those "I didn't think it would happen so quickly" and "I'm freaked out, not excited" type of girls. If only to be in her shoes...


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Thanks, hun, you're sweet... :hugs: I would love to go out for a drink... This IS the worst part of the cycle, but it will only get better. I'm probably getting hormonal, and that's contributing to things. You are so right about clomid--it gave you a nice strong ovulation, but the odds are still what they are. There is no guarantee of pregnancy in any cycle, actually the odds are challenging--that is why it will be such a miracle when it DOES happen! I am just certain that your DH's SA will be great next week! I should probably call my doc and see if there are any tests to do this month. Quick calendar check: I'll be out of town during my next O :( & this would surely be a Christmas baby, which I didn't really want. This may be more of a ntnp month for me. :shrug: Time will tell... Dee, wasn't it you that really wanted a Christmas baby? FX for you!
> 
> I think part of my problem is that my best friend from high school (I don't get to talk with her that much anymore) called last night and confided that she was pregnant...she hadn't told anyone yet. I'm so happy for her, but she's one of those "I didn't think it would happen so quickly" and "I'm freaked out, not excited" type of girls. If only to be in her shoes...

Ugh. It's so hard when friends call with that news. Especially when they were barely trying. :wacko: Does she know that you've been ttc for a while? 

At this point, I honestly don't even care if it's a Christmas baby. I talked to my dh about it a while ago, and we both decided to keep ttc as normal. We could celebrate the half birthday, and make a big deal about it. However, his mom's birthday is the 27th of december, and I know she doesn't really care for a Christmas birthday... You'll be out of town without your dh around O? That sucks. It might _have _to be a ntnp for you. :hugs: This sucks.


----------



## ready4baby

This totally sucks. Yes, I'll be flying back to MN hi: Ny) to celebrate my mom's 70th bday. It's a short trip, but I'd be gone the day before & day of O, unless my cycle changes. I guess I worry less about the Christmas baby the longer we try, but it's still not what I would choose. If it happens for you guys, you will certainly find a solution to make the bday stand out! This is also my month for ARUBA, so once I stop being depressed, I can look forward to that. :) I don't think it's the right month to go begging for clomid, but I think the cycle after I may start feeling desperate. 

My friend now knows that we've been trying for awhile...but she doesn't get it. She truly didn't know anything about ovulation; I had to TELL her how far along she was. It just happened...I always wished that was how I would get pregnant. That ttc would be fun...I guess it was, the first few months... Now it just feels like :hissy: and :brat:


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> This totally sucks. Yes, I'll be flying back to MN hi: Ny) to celebrate my mom's 70th bday. It's a short trip, but I'd be gone the day before & day of O, unless my cycle changes. I guess I worry less about the Christmas baby the longer we try, but it's still not what I would choose. If it happens for you guys, you will certainly find a solution to make the bday stand out! This is also my month for ARUBA, so once I stop being depressed, I can look forward to that. :) I don't think it's the right month to go begging for clomid, but I think the cycle after I may start feeling desperate.
> 
> My friend now knows that we've been trying for awhile...but she doesn't get it. She truly didn't know anything about ovulation; I had to TELL her how far along she was. It just happened...I always wished that was how I would get pregnant. That ttc would be fun...I guess it was, the first few months... Now it just feels like :hissy: and :brat:

Aruba!! I forgot about that! That's a great thing to look forward to. I guess we're one month closer to Spain, too. :shrug: Or the Carribbean. not sure which one we'll go to, actually. Clomid would probably be a waste if you're ntnp, but look at me...it could take more than a month to get it working right. However, if you had 22 progesterone, you may not need it. I wonder what your doc will say.

People like that drive me nuts. I mean I know it's not their fault...but it's so frustrating. :hissy: :brat: You're right, that does feel better to throw that little fit! 

Just found this one. What does img mean? Who cares, it's funny! :img:


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, clomid worked perfectly for you! It's not a matter of getting it to work right...I think it is just a matter of chance...and hoping that the next time, your number comes up! I suppose in the meantime, it is dreams of aruba and spain and wherever else...not too long from now, we'll be dreaming of ewcm again :haha:

A hissy fit feels great, especially as cramps start kicking in here... :( 
I like your new emoticon :) I think IMG is image?

How is everyone else today?


----------



## nypage1981

Heres a rant about the school district! Sorry rosa, nothing to do with teachers, Every district around us is closed today because of our 6-8 inches of snow we got last night and we aren't. We have not closed ONCE this wintyer and had a very very bad snow winter. Money hungry *******s. These kids should not be going to school today. Also, "Early Childhood special ed" classes are closed in our district. So thats kind of saying, well we are worried about them special ed kids but the rest can just bear it. Its so bad out there It took me 45 minutes to clear my car because i didnt leave it in the garage. THEN, i drop her off at school and they hadn't cleared the sidewalks at ALL. I am so pissed im ready to move districts right now! And hormonal. I want to call, email someone so badly but may include some sort of death threats with my hormones and should wait a while. sigh. Would an email to someone even do any good to let them know we are all mad?


----------



## nypage1981

:brat::hissy::gun: I just had to get that out. One more thing- its funny that when I typed the word A-holes out...it automatically said *******s! I didn't type that. Didn't think it was THAT bad a word:)


----------



## ready4baby

wow I didn't know bnb had controls for bad words :haha: Big brother is watching...

Ny, you should definitely email or even call directly & insist on speaking with a vice prinicipal or something. A piece of the reason for closing schools is when the city sidewalks are not cleared for kids to be able to walk to school--it's not safe to have them walking in the street, etc. If they didn't have the sidewalks clear...... Anyway, the squeeky wheel gets the grease. On the flip side, it seems like they have closed school every darn time it snowed this winter and it drives us nuts!


----------



## nypage1981

It was pretty ridiculous to see these kids trekkin into school in the sidewalks that weren't cleared. Made me want to hit someone.
Wow, big brother is going to report me for craziness! Hey big brother, Im just hormonal, leave me alone!


----------



## rosababy

Ny, no offense taken! I would be TICKED if that happened, too! Believe me, teachers feel the same way about parents, and probably wish for snow days even more than parents! (At least every teacher I know does) :haha: I definitely think you should write a letter. When parents complain enough, things are changed. :thumbup:

So, dh and I are NOW deciding that we'll save Spain and another Sandals trip for when I can drink. I don't want to spend money on Spain or an all-inclusive place and not be able to drink, especially in Spain, since we're huge wine lovers and would hate to miss out on the Sangria! So, I suggested a cruise. I'm thinking it costs extra to drink on cruises, and this is the perfect time to go. This is all banking on if we don't get preggo NEXT cycle, for financial reasons. Which means, I had BETTER be preggo by the time the cruise comes around, which would be August. We were thinking Alaska...


----------



## nypage1981

Ooooh fun idea Rosa! Had you thought of Disney again:) You dont really feel too inclined to drink there either and can also go to the beach for a few days!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Ooooh fun idea Rosa! Had you thought of Disney again:) You dont really feel too inclined to drink there either and can also go to the beach for a few days!

We're going to Floriday before Easter! Not sure if we'll actually go to Disney, since we went last year and it's expensive, but we'll at least be going to the beach and away from home for a few days. You're right, it's a good place if you can't drink.


----------



## nypage1981

Fun... where do you live again, are you near florida? You make it sound like a weekend getaway sorta place for you! For us, its 3.5 hours flight and a big ordeal. 

OH and I usually go every year for that spinning conference that he speaks at in Miami and thats end of may/june. I am kind of afraid to go this year though because Miami is a bit difficult a place to go if you can't drink and stuff and its super super hot. I may have to skip it but feel bad cuz its such a tradition of ours. Just doesnt sound as fun without our drinkies there isnt that much to do in miami!


----------



## rosababy

We're in Northern Virginia, so it's about a 11 hour drive for us. Sounds long, but his family lives down there, so we visit a lot, and my family lives in Illinois, which is a 13 hour drive. We drive because we have a dog, so we're used to long drives. We get up at 4:00 and leave by 5 am, and are there before dinner. Never been to Miami...sounds like a fun place for me about 10 years ago! :haha: Now that I'm 80 years old, I like quiet, pretty, secluded...:rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

Yea- Miami is interesting and we went to south beach one night on our first visit and were way out of our element. We have since found quieter more local places around south beach to have drinks and pizza and go to the ocean. However, there isn't a ton to do if you cant have a drink. I was sad for a second coming back from Disney on the airplane because I would most likely not be going anywhere for a very long time. Selfish, I know, but even once you get your bfp there are things on the other side of it that are kind of a wistful bittersweet feeling.


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, it's good to have you back :) And you're not selfish; there are downsides to having babies, as with everything else in life. Ups & downs...clearly more ups with babies since we all have tried so hard to have one...


----------



## nypage1981

Exactly ready- I really really really want to go to england some day. And I thought of it. Just because Ive got a baby, doesnt take that completely away from me. I have a mother that i trust and would watch baby, or take the child when they are a few years old! Its workable and I will see england for sure! Just a bit later, perhaps. 

When you comin back to MN again for the bday? Hope this stupid snow goes away for you. Or that it warms up at least. We are getting back down to single digits. Mother Nature has gone mad.


----------



## ready4baby

I think it's harder to reach our dreams like that when we have kids, but not impossible. You have to MAKE it happen, because it won't happen as readily as it would when you are "free" to do those things. You'll get there...

It snowed here this week too and I'm darn sick of it. Supposed to snow tonight as well. Boo. I'll be in town April 8 for a quick trip...it'll be like a family reunion, getting us all together to celebrate her life. I scanned in some ancient photos of my mom as a kid and throughout her life for a slideshow. I dig things like that :)


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> I think it's harder to reach our dreams like that when we have kids, but not impossible. You have to MAKE it happen, because it won't happen as readily as it would when you are "free" to do those things. You'll get there...
> 
> It snowed here this week too and I'm darn sick of it. Supposed to snow tonight as well. Boo. I'll be in town April 8 for a quick trip...it'll be like a family reunion, getting us all together to celebrate her life. I scanned in some ancient photos of my mom as a kid and throughout her life for a slideshow. I dig things like that :)

Ugh. These are the days I do not miss living in the midwest! It was 80 degrees here last Friday! No more snow for us, although it will be down in the high 30s, low 40s in the next few days. That's cold enough! Ny, you were complaining about the lack of snow days...if we even get an inch of snow here, we have 2 snow days! :rofl: It's a bit ridiculous...we had 10 snow days last year! We went to school until the end of June! :wacko:

As for traveling, my parents always traveled with us. We got to go to some awesome places, because they weren't afraid to bring us. However, that's what grandparents are for, right?! My dh and I totally plan on going on some vacays without the kids...and some vacays (even European, etc.) WITH small children. They need to see the world sometime!


----------



## nypage1981

Gosh, we never ever ever have snow days. It kind of makes me just think of my school district as money hungry, ya know? To not even have one snow day when we are in winter storm warnings is pretty sad! 

Traveling with kids is different, thats for sure! I hadn't done it yet until this Disney trip. All my trips had been without kids! But it was fun, so I'd totally do it again. I may wait until baby is 1 though at least....but we will see. We really want to take Ella somewhere next year spring break again so baby would only be a few months old. Im sure it would work. THey just eat, poop, and sleep so can't be that bad. Maybe somewhere less CROWDED like Disney was though. That could frustrate me a bit!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Gosh, we never ever ever have snow days. It kind of makes me just think of my school district as money hungry, ya know? To not even have one snow day when we are in winter storm warnings is pretty sad!
> 
> Traveling with kids is different, thats for sure! I hadn't done it yet until this Disney trip. All my trips had been without kids! But it was fun, so I'd totally do it again. I may wait until baby is 1 though at least....but we will see. We really want to take Ella somewhere next year spring break again so baby would only be a few months old. Im sure it would work. THey just eat, poop, and sleep so can't be that bad. Maybe somewhere less CROWDED like Disney was though. That could frustrate me a bit!

Well, we're in an area that has about 4 snow plows total. They have NO IDEA how to plow or how to drive in it, so people freak out. Also, we have so many lawyers here, that if one kids slips on the ice, the school district is going DOWN! It's nice for us teachers. :winkwink: 

Babies would probably be easier to travel with, I'd think...you're right about them just eating and sleeping. Especially if you're nursing, you've got everything attached! :haha:


----------



## ready4baby

Hey girls, :witch: arrived this morning, as I had anticipated. :( I got all (ok, most) of my sadness out yesterday so it is actually a better day, despite her ugly face. Rosa, how are you?

It has been quiet here--I hope everyone is doing okay!


----------



## rosababy

It has been quiet...I noticed that last night. I hope everyone is okay. 

Ready, I'm so sorry AF came. :hugs: But you're right, yesterday was my sad day as well, with the bfn. AF has not come for me yet, and I'm super annoyed. I should have gotten it first thing in the morning (overnight actually) and nothing. I'm 16 dpo now, and very impatient. Either give me a bfp or AF, but I hate this limbo crap. I had cramps last night, and I had to use a heating pad, so I thought for sure it would be this morning. I'm prepared for her at any time today. I really really really hope I'm not waiting a long time...:wacko: I've heard clomid can do that...


----------



## rosababy

I forgot to mention, I am in the worst mood ever. I SO do not want to be here today, and God help any student who makes me mad today! :haha: I'm so tired that I could literally fall asleep at my desk...and we have a performance this evening, so it's going to be a loooooong day. :cry:


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- maybe you shoulda called in today! I suppose you can't really do that with the performance tonight though. So if clomid makes your AF later, does that mean your ovulation was too, or is it just making LP longer? Seems like a good and bad thing together! 

Sorry for AF ready- Is this the cycle that you will not be trying because you and OH aren't going to be together? I think he should come with you so that you are together! The cycle we got pregnant was the one where my OH had to go to NY for business and last minute he asked if i wanted to go and i didn't but then was not wanting us to be apart for my fertile time so spent a bunch of money last minute and went. Glad now that i did that! 

I think some TTCers have left the room! Seems to have windled down a bit. I m stickin around to see you ladies get bfp's then we can all decide if we want to move to a pregnancy group or something. I don't really belong to a pregnancy group but the threads I do have all got pregnant ladies and TTCers together.


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- maybe you shoulda called in today! I suppose you can't really do that with the performance tonight though. So if clomid makes your AF later, does that mean your ovulation was too, or is it just making LP longer? Seems like a good and bad thing together!
> 
> I think some TTCers have left the room! Seems to have windled down a bit. I m stickin around to see you ladies get bfp's then we can all decide if we want to move to a pregnancy group or something. I don't really belong to a pregnancy group but the threads I do have all got pregnant ladies and TTCers together.

Can't call in with a performance! The bad thing is that Thursdays and Fridays are jam packed schedules for me. I only have this little time in the morning, and I teach non stop until the end, which is exhausting. GREAT for a day that I'm feeling like this! Plus it's rainy and miserable outside. :nope: I think I o'ed on the same cd that I usually o on, just have a longer LP. I've read several places that it can make the LP longer, which SUCKS since I already have a rather long on (15 days usually).

I think some people have left, too. HOpeful and Mrs. are ntnp right now, so they're probably not on bnb much, if at all. Andrea...not sure where she is. I hope she's doing okay. Star? Kiki? It's getting lonely with just the 3 of us! Ny, can you join a 1st tri group AND stick with us? I'm on another thread for 30's ttc #1...

Ladies, I'm feeling so hopeless today. :cry: I thought I got all my weepies out yesterday...here are some more.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, yesterday was both my sad day AND my moody day, so THAT was fun. Sounds like you are hitting moody today...I'm sorry. I hope AF stays away from you for a good reason... :)

Thanks, Ny, this is a real bummer...on to the next cycle but yes it is probably ntnp. Unless I O early/late, I will be away smack on my best days. I don't think DH will come with...although I do remember you hopping on a plane to get some lovin'! Haha, that was funny & it sure paid off! I miss our chatty thread, to be honest, but I understand that people move on or find other interests...it's nice that the preggy girls haven't abandoned us :flower:


----------



## ready4baby

Oh, Rosa, I'm sorry!! Don't forget--you are on a magic drug that is SURE to get you the baby you want! It just isn't a guarantee with any one cycle. Add a few cycles together and certainly you'll be pregnant within a few months... you'll have a winter baby that will get a day off from school every single time a flake of snow falls :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready, I'm so sorry af got you. Wish I could kick her in the face for you. At least you are having a decent day despite af, now time to look forward to ov and the next dreaded tww. 

Rosa, I've been having several days like that. Seems these days I can't fall asleep till nearly 2 then have to be up at ten to six for work. Makes for a very cranky Meygan. The waiting is the worst. I was 4 days late before my bfp and it drove me mad. Hopefully you won't be waiting around much longer. 

It does seem to be rather quiet in here these day. I wonder where everyone has vanished to. Maybe people are moving on to other threads. Ny, I'm not on any pregnancy threads either. I browse second tri from time to time but I am pretty much just here. 

Not much going on with me these days aside from swollen legs and feet. I'm considering switching doctors, but I'm wondering if maybe I'm too far along to be doing that. I know it's my choice and I can switch whenever I want, but I just don't want to complicate things.


----------



## loveinbinary

Gee thanks... Just the three of you.. Sad face.


----------



## ready4baby

Haha, love, we had a little _menage a trois _going yesterday when no one else was around... :rofl:


----------



## ready4baby

loveinbinary said:


> Ready, I'm so sorry af got you. Wish I could kick her in the face for you. At least you are having a decent day despite af, now time to look forward to ov and the next dreaded tww.

Thanks! :hug: Let's both kick her in the face... :gun: also, :grr:

Anyone noticed there are not enough angry images? :sulk: Well, anyway, I guess this is going to be me this weekend :drunk:


----------



## nypage1981

Love- switch whenever you want. It wont comlicate things. For my daughter, they made me meet all docs at the clinic and the one who ended up being on call for my c section was from a different fricken clinic anyways so didn't know her. 

Rosa- I do kinda talk in the first trimester ones a bit but I kinda shy away because there's a lot of bad stories you know about MC and just crazy stuff that breaks my heart and worries me more. So, while I do tell you girls about my problems and concerns, it is a bit nicer to have your TTC to talk about too instead of catty, rude pregnant ladies! They can get pretty ridiculous over there. Maybe you are not getting AF and thats why so weepy and pissy? Just a thought. See what happens and maybe do another test in the morning if nothing. 

Ready- Im not sure that you'd get any great baby making loving though staying at your parents house!


----------



## loveinbinary

Haha don't tell the men or they may start crashing the party.


----------



## ready4baby

loveinbinary said:


> Haha don't tell the men or they may start crashing the party.

Nah, they just want to see the video...


----------



## loveinbinary

There's nothing wrong with my doctor(s) now, they are quite lovely. The only thing is they are a good 30 minutes away which isn't too bad but the hospital they associate with and want me to give birh at is almost an hour away, which makes things difficult if there is an emergency. The doctor I saw at the hospital on Sunday was wonderful and also very local. What really attracted me to him was how thorough he was. He asked tons of questions to get all the information he needed rather than asking me what I had to tell him since half the time I don't know what's important lol. He went over everything with me and just made me feel really secure and cared for. 

Ny has a point, I often worry about talking too much about my pregnancy. I know you ladies want to know what's going on but I know how painful it can be to hear all the things you wish were happening to you while you sit and wait and wait some more only to be heartbroken when af shows. I don't want to cause any more pain than there already is from ttc. I'm trying my best to be supportive and I want nothing more than to see you lovelies get your bfps. I just feel a little out of place, like I can't relate anymore. Dh and I were only trying 6 months and you ladies are having a much harder time and are now trying clomid and other things. I can't relate to that but my heart goes out to you.


----------



## ready4baby

Love, you should follow your gut and change docs if you want to...it's not too late. As for preg stories, I can only speak for myself. I like hearing about the progress of your bumps and babes :shrug: That's just me...I've always been interested in pregnancy & babies and I get to learn more about it by hearing from you guys. It was a bummer to hear the other day that my friend got pregnant so easily, but that did not stop me from asking her a million questions about it and telling her how happy I was for her. 

Ny, how/why are the pregnant ladies rude and ridiculous? I don't hang out over there...


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, I can CERTAINLY relate! I TTC 2 years and went through hell. I do know how it is to be TTC for a very long time, trying every darn pill, herb, standing on head technique. I just didn't really want to go medically for the TTC but that's the only thing im not able to totally relate to. Otherwise the rest, I was there. Losses, LTTTC, secondary infertility, - you name it, I wrestled with it but know for sure that I was not very hopeful. Deep down, I didn't think i'd get bfp ever and know how agonizing it is. So, i super hope you guys dont take 2 years and wanna see it soon!
Thanks for not phasing out my concerns and problems about this pregnancy which is putting me through hell, but what else could i expect! You've all been super great:)


----------



## nypage1981

Well, once your preg it seems the forums turn a little bit more competitive...This isnt all of it for sure, and i've talked to some awesome people over there but Just seems less getting to know one another and being there for each other, but more asking a question, get some answers, respond to those answers,,,and they stop the convo and drift off. I think the first trimester women are so damn scared and moody that they come off as rude a lot and its kinda shied me away from getting too invested! Also, some like to do more rubbing in face sort of responses I think.


----------



## rosababy

Ready,
Thank you. I know clomid helped me o and raise my progesterone levels, so that's good. I also knew going into this cycle that it would probably take more than 1 cycle. Deep down, I wonder if it's my dh's :spermy: We'll find out next week! Thanks for cheering me up. :flower: We pretty much DO get a snow day every time a flake of snow falls...:rofl: Not kidding.

We have plans to go to a winery on Saturday, too. :wine: There are DEFINITELY not enough angry emoticons. We need more of these :brat: and less of these :boat: Who actually uses this one?! :haha:

Love, If your hospital is THAT far away, I'd be nervous too. Are there any docs/hospitals closer to you that you've heard good things about? Of course, you're this far along, and if you like them...

It helps to hear that you were 4 days late before you got your bfp. Technically, I'm not late yet. I should get AF today, but there are no signs of her arrival. Usually, I have a few days (at least 1) of major cramps. I hope this is just one of those freak things that Ny had and I actually AM preggo! :winkwink: Who knows. At any rate, I want an answer! :hissy:

Ny and Love, I can totally understand why you don't want to talk to 1st tri girls. I had no idea, but I can see why they would be moody! That's too bad, since that's not what it's supposed to be about. I do no mind at all when you talk about preggo stuff, and I think you keep a good balance of baby/ttc for us stuff. :hugs:

Where's EJW?


----------



## rosababy

Oh, and Love...I diidn't mean to leave you out of our "it's just been the 3 of us..." it was just us for most of the day back and forth yesterday, so I guess it was fresh on my mind! :blush:


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Sorry I haven't been around. I'm still WAITING to O!!! :brat: Ahhh! I'm on CD 18! I've never O'd that late ever! I have been waiting over 2 months to try again and now that I can, my cycle is all screwed up for the first time ever. SO aggravating. :growlmad: I had what I would say a close to positive OPK yesterday so I'm wondering if I'll O today or tomorrow. :shrug: Fx'd!

Ready- So sorry AF got you :hugs: I'm happy to hear you are having a better day today but sorry you had a yucky one yesterday. It doesn't really get any easier does it.. You would think we would be used to it by now. How are you doing with maybe having to ntnp this cycle? Are you okay? 

Rosa- Sorry for the bfn :hugs: Limbo land is the worst! Maybe you O'd later? I'm sure you have thought of that. I hope AF is MIA for a good reason! Sorry your day is so crappy today. I hate days like that. 

Ny & Love- I'm happy that you ladies have stuck with us. We appreciate it so much. I also don't mind when you ladies talk about your pregnancies. I enjoy being able to lend support to you ladies as you do for us. :friends:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Kiki! Sucks to be waiting for ovulation still! Hope it happens today and goes back to normal for you quick! Can't waste those months after the precious HSG:)


----------



## Kiki0522

Ny- Thank you hun! Yes I do not want to be wasting these months after the HSG so it needs to happen now! 
I'm glad you are doing well! Are you excited to get your doppler? When will it come?


----------



## loveinbinary

It's a big relief that you both enjoy hearing the details of our pregnancies. Soon you'll be babbling away to is about yours and I can't wait!! 

I pretty much avoided the first tri board, though I did browse it from time to time. I think people are too wrapped up in their concerns to bother getting to know people. It feels impersonal. I prefer it here anyways. 

I'm going to call the doctor I saw at the hospital after work because I really liked him and he's just up the road from home and the hospital is much closer as well. He told me that if I planned to come see him to make the appointment for about 3 weeks from now and to go ahead and cancel my next appointment with my current doctor. I'm not going to cancel because it's a scan haha and I want to see him again lol. Shame on me lol. I just won't tell him I went. 

Rosa, it sounds promising that you aren't having your typical af symptoms. Getting a late bfp absolutely sucks. I suppose the only plus side is you are farther along when you find out lol. I hope you aren't kept waiting though. I found the easiest thing for me was to convince myself I wasn't pregnant, just forget about testing and see what happens. I tried to occupy myself with something to distract me from thinking about being late.


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry about the AF witch Ready :hugs:

Christmas babies here we come! :0)


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> Rosa, it sounds promising that you aren't having your typical af symptoms. Getting a late bfp absolutely sucks. I suppose the only plus side is you are farther along when you find out lol. I hope you aren't kept waiting though. I found the easiest thing for me was to convince myself I wasn't pregnant, just forget about testing and see what happens. I tried to occupy myself with something to distract me from thinking about being late.

Thanks. I'm pretty much telling myself that she's coming any minute now. I'm trying to set myself up for disappointment. Still no cramps to speak of. Little tiny ones here and there, but nothing too bad, nothing like I usually get.


----------



## ready4baby

Hopefully you get a big surprise, Rosa! But I do understand preparing yourself for her... is your mood any better this afternoon?


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Hopefully you get a big surprise, Rosa! But I do understand preparing yourself for her... is your mood any better this afternoon?

Surprisingly, I AM in a better mood. I thought for sure after a rainy day of 1st graders and kindergartners in the afternoon, I would be a mess, but I'm good. Much better than this morning. I actually had a 4th grade ask if I was feeling a little down. yikes! I need to fake it better...:wacko: Thanks for asking, though! :flower:

I hope it's a nice surprise, too, but I seriously doubt it. I think I would have seen something at 14 dpo. Clomid can make the LP longer, so I'm sure that's what is going on.


----------



## rosababy

I just looked back at my previous cycles...I've had 2 cycles with 15 day LP and 2 with 16 day LP. Today is 16 (I think), so I might get AF tomorrow. I had forgotten that I actually had 2 16 day LPs before. Maybe I'll get the major cramps tonight. :shrug: Oh well, there's always next cycle.


----------



## ready4baby

At least you are feeling better... that helps the day go by quicker, to whatever outcome. We can still hope, can't we?? You just never know... 

Contingency plan: lots & lots of wine this weekend :)


----------



## rosababy

Yes, at least I'm not biting people's heads off. :winkwink: Lots of :wine: this weekend, and a Santa baby. :flower: I'll be sad without my ttc buddy next cycle. :sad2: Are you SURE you don't want a Christmas :baby:?


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Hi Ladies! :hi:
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around. I'm still WAITING to O!!! :brat: Ahhh! I'm on CD 18! I've never O'd that late ever! I have been waiting over 2 months to try again and now that I can, my cycle is all screwed up for the first time ever. SO aggravating. :growlmad: I had what I would say a close to positive OPK yesterday so I'm wondering if I'll O today or tomorrow. :shrug: Fx'd!
> 
> Rosa- Sorry for the bfn :hugs: Limbo land is the worst! Maybe you O'd later? I'm sure you have thought of that. I hope AF is MIA for a good reason! Sorry your day is so crappy today. I hate days like that.

Kiki, I just saw this post. I'm so sorry you're STILL waiting to O!! :hissy: Doesn't it feel like all we ever do is wait?! I'm so over it. I've o'ed as late as cd19 before, so I don't think it's out of the question. Hopefully you'll get that +opk today or tomorrow. I always get my + with fmu, just fyi.


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> Yes, at least I'm not biting people's heads off. :winkwink: Lots of :wine: this weekend, and a Santa baby. :flower: I'll be sad without my ttc buddy next cycle. :sad2: Are you SURE you don't want a Christmas :baby:?

Haha...I'll still be here...I just can't get my hopes all up because I'll probably be out of town my peak days. Things happen for a reason, I suppose... I wonder if our cycles will be all synched up again this month?? OR, I'll be sad without you after you get your bfp :sad2: But I'll be happy for you more :)


----------



## ready4baby

Hi Kiki :hi: Thanks...my day has actually turned kinda lousy. I'm fighting with DH on email...or not fighting, but talking about our issues. Which is super emotionally draining :( Blagh. As a result, I'm not thinking TOO much about this new cycle. We will see what happens with my Odate & traveling; I may or may not be around, but I'm just going to assume that this is not our month. Boo. As for you...don't despair...your O will be here any day now, and then we'll all be counting down the days with you!


----------



## rosababy

Oh, I'm sure I'll still be here, Ready...ttc alongside you! :flower: I understand not wanting to get your hopes up if you're gone during go time. Ntnp would make life a little less stressful for you this month, probably. I hope that AF doesn't take too long if she is coming, so we can be back on the same cycle day! Sorry to hear that you and your dh are arguing. About ttc?


----------



## nypage1981

Santa babies- that sounds super cute:) I can't wait for xmas! I got all into it in Disney at the xmas shops. Yea, i know, a bit early. 

So....I went to the doctor again today. I am having a breakdown of sorts and I wish I could be put on prozac or something or whatever they put crazy people on. Lithium?!? Hahaha. No, seriously, so I went potty and a dark brown blob came out. WTF??? Of course, I cried, called doctor and he wasnt worried. Well I went anyways for him to hear with the doppler again since mine's not here yet. (they say friday it should be here KIKI!).....He heard the HB again, hard to find though. And measured my uterus? IDK really what that was about but said he can feel it externally and it measured 10-11 weeks. I wish he ordered a scan but says my brown blob was probably old tissue from my spotting before or a clot or something. Sigh. I was so emotionally a wreck earlier that it made me realize I dont think I was maybe ready for pregnancy after that loss? Over a year ago? Idk, maybe i needed therapy or something but my docs are going to dis-own me soon! No, he's very understanding and says I have a right to worry and its normal. PFFFT. 

Ok, sorry girls. I feel nuts. 

Rosa- I think if you aren't feeling yoru normal cramps that is a good sign. Mine were bad a week befo9re AF was due and I was like, oh weird, early AF. But around AF they were just dull and annoying. Did it mention that clomid could make changes to your PMS, or flow of AF or anything? 

Ready- wouldnt it be nice if we could tweak our ovulation days a tad. Haha.


----------



## ready4baby

Yeah I wonder if I could actually manage not to temp or opk? Yikes, I dunno if I could give up the control...

Nah, not ttc, we're talking about his disappointments. I guess when I was away for a few days he had "time to think". He thinks our sex life is routine and not how he wants it. How's that for tmi for you?? :rofl: I dunno why I take such offense to it when he says things like that, but it just makes me want to cry, not get all sexy & spicy. That's exactly the opposite reaction that's desired. :wacko:


----------



## nypage1981

You should let him know that it is a better strategy to just get a little funky with you in bed rather than speak and complain about it beforehand cuz that really does turn the whole thing off.


----------



## ready4baby

True, Ny, but I think he's looking for me to do things differently... it just makes me want to scream because when I try to give examples of things he'll say "that was ONE time" as if it does not count. I'm not getting kudos for efforts, just chastised for the routine things. Again, I don't know why I find it so discouraging...I suppose we should be able to grow & react to what we each need...why do I feel like crying? I'm a total nut job.


----------



## Starchase

Hi ladies

How are u all? sorry I haven't been around the last couple of days been working away and managed to have my lunch meeting regarding the new job and contractual details which was great fun.... pretty sure this is the job I'm going for now :)

Kiki I ovulated CD20 this month I always always ovulate CD 14 have done for the last 8 months where I've been recording it anyway absolutely crazy!!! Hopefully this is it for u don't know about the rest of u ladies but by CD 20 I was done with the whole TTC and bding I was actually sick of the sight of the golden jewels ha ha plus OH gets more and more stamina (TMI) the longer you try and by god it gets annoying!!! ha ha so ready I totally sympathise with you :) sorry AF got you I think your body is working with the clomid but this month it is gonna really work higher concentration in ur body whoo hoo here u go!!! Santa baby xx

Rosa when are u gonna test again? No symptoms is really good fx'd this is it for you xx

Love and NY don't you dare go anywhere we love hearing ur updates and NY I agree with you both of you have been there through all the highs and lows of ttc and u are bringing us faith that this is it for us and we can do it!!

Today is 8DPO and the cramping has stopped thank god during the m/c cycle the cramping started at 3dpo and then continued quite sore throughout till BFP then M/C so I was freaking out that this wouldn't be a sticky bean again now it has calmed down I feel a lot better.....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, you're crazy to be excited about Christmas in March :wacko: I'm so, so sorry that you had another scare today :hugs: How big of a blob are we talking? You did the right thing by getting an immediate check of things...it sounds like all is well with the little babe! You have to believe the doctor that things are okay in there....!!! I think it is absolutely understandable to be afraid of a repeat of something from the past. Someone who has never had a miscarriage could have such a different experience with a pregnancy, but after you know what could happen, I think it changes your perspective permanently. That said, you have to do self-talk (that's what I call it) to reassure yourself that things ARE okay. And, also, if you really feel like you aren't coping well, there is nothing wrong with talking it out with someone, or a professional... Are you feeling better now that you've had the doppler?


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- I am feeling better knowing that right this moment my baby has its heart beating, but think I am really affected by the way my MC was a MMC, and I didn't know until 9 weeks that it died at 6.5 weeks. The blob was like size of a pea I guess maybe and squishy. It was by itself and didn't produce spotting. 

I would LOVE to go back to my pregnancy 7 years ago with my daughter. I had NOOO clue about anything bad and was so naive. I just think its a horrible coincidence that after a MC I happen to be a woman who is going to spot through pregnancy. Seems a tad evil to me. Maybe you are correct in the suggestion of speaking to someone. I feel kind of out of control and i've never felt depressed but think it's getting close. NOT to sound ungrateful of my pregnancy by any means but im afraid to do laundry, im afraid to poop, im afraid to excercise, scared to go to work, afraid to be excited, took weeks to actually make a ticker, I haven't told my family or friends yet- all I feel safe doing is laying on the couch and that is definately not normal. I am kind of losing "Nikki" a tad here and hope its just first trimester hormones because in my life i've never been depressed. Not even post partum!


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, how awful that you had to see the pregnancy you miscarried...to be honest, I saw mine as well, although it was not a mmc, I could not mistake the organized tissue of it. It's a terrible thing to lose your innocence with pregnancy, but I really don't think there is a thing you can do but think positively & convince yourself that your daughter is going to have a brother/sister soon... If you are truly struggling with living your life, you should talk to someone. As for being afraid to lift things, exercise, etc, I probably will be too. :shrug: However, I have this little recording in my mind of the doctor saying "there is nothing you can DO to prevent losing a pregnancy that isn't going to last, and there is nothing you can DO to end one that is going to make it."

You are going to do so much better once you have your doppler! You can check every day if you want :)


----------



## nypage1981

I know that will be nice to just have OH find the lil beat every night and then go on with life. I think time may go by faster. 

Thanks for the cheer up. I do feel more positive and find it amazing I can go through such mood swings at the moment. Sheesh! 

My doc said today, don;t worry about stressing, you wont cause a miscarriage or anything. So I think he noticed that I was getting stressed about being stressed. Do you guys KNOW how lovely a glass of red wine would be right now? Not pregnant but with the ability to get a nice giggly buzz on! Yep, I do miss that! 

Have a few for me, both of yoU!


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- It does feel like all we ever do is wait! It's starting to drive me crazy! I'm glad you are having a better day though! You still aren't out yet!! :)

Ready- I'm sorry you are having some issues with DH about this whole crazy process. It does get kind of routine and it sucks. But maybe he's just having a down day about it all. You are not a total nut job. I would feel the same way and would want to cry if my DH said that too. It's hard not to take offense. But he loves you and isn't trying to make you feel bad! How did the convo start? Did he just bring it up?

Ny- Sorry to hear about the dark brown blob. Are you still taking progesterone? My friend took progesterone and she had that too. Little chunks of brown. I remember her freaking out about it but her doctor said it was due to the progesterone. Not a big deal at all! Doesn't the placenta take over at 12 weeks for the progesterone? I think.. Maybe I'm wrong. But if that's right, I bet you will stop spotting and all of this that makes you stress when you hit 12 weeks! That's great your doppler will be here tomorrow! 

Star- Thank you for your input. I'm usually anywhere between CD 14 and 15 with a one time early of 12 but that was after my ectopic so things were a little screwy. So this is definitely late for me. I'm glad your cramping has stopped!

So for me.. I think I may have missed the surge and maybe I have or just about to O. I should have used fmu this morning like you said Rosa. My OPK was very dark yesterday. Maybe it was positive. It's so hard to tell. But today it's way lighter. Either I drank too much or the surge is over. We will BD again tonight and see where my temps go tomorrow. They did dip the lowest they have been all cycle this morning so I'm hoping that's my "ovulation dip" that I got last cycle. It was so obvious last cycle because my temp shot up after it. So FX'd!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Kiki- I never knew that about progesterone and brown blobs. Lol. I've been on it for such a while now that i didnt think much of it. Yes, placenta takes over around 12 weeks so I hope mine is beginning to do wahtever its supposed to. 

Also, the few months before my bfp, including the one of my bfp, I had done opk's all the time, night and day. I kept missing the surge. It would be close and then the next day lighter. So, what I found out from others is that it is very easy to have your surge be a short one and miss it....so like, while sleeping or just right after your last dark opk. So you probably are or did ovulate right now but missed that surge time on opks. I'd DTD tonight and tomorrow night and keep opk testing a few more days also. FX'd!


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Yeah I wonder if I could actually manage not to temp or opk? Yikes, I dunno if I could give up the control...
> 
> Nah, not ttc, we're talking about his disappointments. I guess when I was away for a few days he had "time to think". He thinks our sex life is routine and not how he wants it. How's that for tmi for you?? :rofl: I dunno why I take such offense to it when he says things like that, but it just makes me want to cry, not get all sexy & spicy. That's exactly the opposite reaction that's desired. :wacko:

Ready, I'm not doing opks OR temping next cycle. :nope: I wash my hands of it. Especially since clomid has messed with my temps. I left my +opk on the countertop right before bd last cycle (not on purpose) and I think it affected my dh to perform...knew he HAD to. So, just taking the clomid and every other day bd like the doc said. Hopefully it works.



Starchase said:


> Rosa when are u gonna test again? No symptoms is really good fx'd this is it for you xx

I won't test again until the weekend, maybe Sunday if I don't get AF tomorrow. The cramps are starting to get a little more noticeable tonight. We'll see what they do, but AF will probably come tomorrow.

Ny, I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. :hugs: I totally understand how you feel scared to do anything. I will probably be like that, too. Sometimes, when I'm this late in the cycle, I'm afraid to do abs too much, too much high intensity cardio (I haven't gone spinning in MONTHS), etc. And I"m not even preggo! :wacko: You're not crazy, I think a lot of women feel like that. But ready is right, there is nothing that you do that will prevent losing a pregnancy that isn't going to last. That's got to make you feel better. 
Hopefully that doppler will make you feel more confident. Pray. I've been praying for peace, and it's helping. (Interestingly, I've stopped praying for patience...He is definitely testing me in that!) :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

I will definately be praying for peace and for heart beats! I also stopped working out as hard usually towards end of TWW except the month I got bfp i had just BEGAN hard workouts! I seriously had no expectation of bfp. So i was starting hard core stuff to lose weight. Now im just a chunk! 10 weeks and a chunk! Dammit for not losing those 10 lbs before. 
Thanks girls for the support and words. Im feeling less crazy. I know I have a right to worry but there really is nothing I can do. I think that im stuck in the thought that i've got some sort of control over anything and that's what I worry about. Missing my chance to do something about it- when there is nothing I can do!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies hope an pray everyone is doing well....sorry about AF to all who got it :( it apparently got me too.....an I been on pain meds past two days it was so bad......now I'm praying my moms house isn't gonna get burnt down :( as there is a huge fire where I live that keeps spreading :( an its going towards her house an lots of other houses :( please pray for all of those who are in the fires path...as for me I'm gonna get off here an watch news to make sure she doesn't have to evacuate anytime soon :( see you all later girls an have a wonderful night God bless---also I have a new job an won't be on as much :( I'm working up to 10 hour days at times an I'm so tired when I get home I wanna just go to sleep :( an DH is on nights so I never see him anymore.....oh well things happen for reasons we can't explain....again have a wonderful night an God bless!


----------



## rosababy

Oh my gosh, Andrea, so much going on! I'm so sorry you're having to go through all of that. We'll be praying for you. Where are there fires? I hadn't heard of that. Hang in there, girl. We're here for you. :hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Crestview, Florida right where I live :( my mom is only a few miles from the fires :( I'll try to find a link on it....

https://www.nwfdailynews.com/

There is our local news as of now....


----------



## loveinbinary

I came home from work, caught up on all the missed posts... and then fell asleep lol. Now I had to go back and catch up all over again. 

ready, just because you may be out of town around your peak days doesn't rule you out for the month. If you get plenty of bd in before and after your trip there is still a good chance of catching the egg. I'm sorry to hear you and dh were having a 'discussion' via email. You know, sometimes I think men just shouldn't think, or at least not think about certain things, it would just be better if they didn't lol. Your sex life is routine, welcome to being married. Mine isn't exactly hot and spicy either. If this is upsetting him I think the two of you ought to have a sit down and discuss it seriously. He must realize that in order to conceive there has to be regular bd'ing, though you should try not to lose sight of the fun in making a baby. Routine goes both ways, it's not solely your responsibility to make sure your sex life is exciting, he can take a step forward and try to spice it up when he feels it's becoming too routine. It's just my opinion, but a month of ntnp might do you some good, help you get in touch with each other and allow you to enjoy sex with each other just for the sake of doing it not focusing so much on whether or not it was successful. Again, it's just my opinion but I think that's what helped me get my bfp. Dh and I just did it for the sheer want of it, and that made us want even more which seemed to have been the trick. 

ny, we've already concluded that you're nuts. Welcome to ttc/bfp. We're all nuts here, that why we are such good friends. I know exactly how frightening it is to pass a clot. I passed a large one at 10 weeks and swore it was the baby. I'm so sorry you had to experience that. I do think you'll be much better off once your doppler arrives, but I agree that perhaps you ought to look into some sort of counseling. It seems like you are having a very rough time handling this pregnancy after such a traumatic loss. Of course we are here to listen and offer support, but I think talking to a professional may help you work through your previous loss and allow you to handle this pregnancy better. It doesn't mean there is anything wrong with you or that you don't love this baby, some of us just need a little more help. I know I will be seeking out some sort of therapy in the coming days as I have a feeling post natal depression is going to wreck me.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks love:) lemme see how crazy I feel after 12 weeks and then yes ill think about it. I do think I need it a little because I realized I'm kind of going nuts in a few ways. I am more worried about everything to do with my daughter and bringing a baby into a world that I am afraid of. My fear of losing my children or bad huge happening is becoming frequent thoughts. Who knows where this anxiety is stemming from but probably where the professional can help! 

Ready- is aruba happening around fertile time? Trips together make awesome sex!


----------



## rosababy

Ready, ttc is not always good for the "exciting sex life." Yes, we're doing it all the time, but usually it's stressful and in the missionary position because it's the best for conceiving. What does he suggest? Different positions, different locations...? That's a hard conversation. We've been through this problem before.

Ny, I agree with Love. Maybe talking to a professional will help. There's no shame in that, and if it helps you relax, then it's worth it. :hugs: It'll get better. 

Oh girlies. Another one of my friends had her baby yesterday...just posted on FB. One of those...wasn't trying. Got pregnant AND had her baby all within the time span that I was ttc. Lovely. I just want a baby. :cry:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Looks like I may be spending the night packing my moms belongings an stuffing them into my car :( lets pray to GOD they stop this fire :( OMG


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks ladies...I agree with you, Love, men should stop thinking!! I truly believe he should be first happy that we've having so much sex (does anyone remember it was every single day before O?). Frankly that's not all about making a baby; we were actually enjoying it and it seemed to happen naturally. I don't tell him we HAVE to, or that I do OPKs, or usually even that I'm fertile. Is it routine? Yes I have to agree with him there, but no, Rosa, he hasn't said exactly what he wants to try other than making it clear that it's me that he thinks should be doing something different. Ugh I'm just so frustrated. I really want to have the kind of relationship where we can say what we need, and the other person will do all that they can to do it. It's almost like this need of his is offending me :( Maybe I AM the one that has become missionary-finish, baby focused, even if I'm not vocalizing that I think about ttc all the time.

Ny, Aruba will be in the next tww most likely...so certainly the pressure will be off but no baby-making there :) I can't wait for that. 

Rosa, it's tough to see our friends have their kids...it's like we're getting left behind. Also, I watch my stepson growing up, getting so big, with no sibling to share that with--it actually contributes more than I expected to my biological clock. We just HAVE to get there, eventually, but hopefully in the next few months :)


----------



## loveinbinary

ny, it does get easier after 12 weeks. I've come to relax quite a bit more as the time passes. Only two weeks to go for you lol, welcome to your next tww hahaha. 

ready, I can see where your dh is coming from but the way he is expressing his desires makes him sound like a selfish prick, no offense. He thinks YOU should be doing something different? If he is so dissatisfied with the way your sex life is perhaps he should consider putting forth the effort to change it. It takes two to tango and certainly two to have sex. So your sex life has become a bit dull, if he isn't doing anything to change it he is just as guilty as you are. There is no reason for him to make you feel like it is your responsibility to fix it, especially if he isn't telling you what changes he's hoping for. This isn't your fault, don't even begin to blame yourself. I think a serious talk is in order. Marriage is about compromise, so find out what he wants, tell him what you want and find a happy middle between the two.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Pray for me ladies, I am going to need it. I am picking up a script for a pill that will make me go ahead and miscarry the baby tomorrow. I am so scared but relieved at the same time that this will finally be over. I will try to stay in touch over the weekend, but it isnt going to be a good one....


----------



## Deethehippy

BrandysBabies said:


> Pray for me ladies, I am going to need it. I am picking up a script for a pill that will make me go ahead and miscarry the baby tomorrow. I am so scared but relieved at the same time that this will finally be over. I will try to stay in touch over the weekend, but it isnt going to be a good one....

Oh Brandy, i feel for you, i hope it all passes quickly for you and you can start to move on, thinking of you at the weekend :hugs: Stay strong.


----------



## Kiki0522

Brandy- you are in my thoughts and prayers Hun!! I'm so sorry you have to go through this. :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

I think I'm in the 2ww!!! For the first time in 3 months! SO exciting! Look at my temp! It shot right up today! It never shoots up that much! Woohoo! :happydance: 

Andrea- I hope everything is okay where you are!

I hope everyone has a great Friday!!


----------



## rosababy

Brandy, I'll be praying for you. I hope this is a quick and painless procedure...:hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, yay for ovulating!!! What a HUGE spike you had! Your chart is going to look classic! FX that this is your cycle! :happydance:

Afm, here come the cramps. The dull, achey, AF cramps. Yep. Just like I thought. No AF yet, but she's a-comin'. :sad2:


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- Dont give up yet! Cramps like that come before bfp's all the time! I know it's hard to stay hopeful though. You are technically late today though right? :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks for the thoughts, love. DH is a good guy but I think his approach on this topic isn't helping anything. 

Brandy, I'll be thinking of you...I hope you are doing okay.

Kiki, yay for a huge temp spike! When are you going to test? :rofl:

Rosa, remember what we talked about with cramps...


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- :rofl: Maybe I'll test tomorrow! Haha!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready, I don't doubt for a moment that dh is a good guy, it's just the way he is going about this situation makes him come off as well, a typical male. Just know that this isn't just your fault, he is to blame as well. 

Kiki, woo for the tww haha. Not often it's worth getting excited over. Another two weeks of agonizing over every symptom and temping and testing, sounds like a party lol. Definitely test in the morning!!! I bet you get a bfp lol!!!!

Brandy, my best thoughts are with you. I'm so sorry you have to go through this but I pray it all passes quickly and as painlessly as possible.


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Rosa- Dont give up yet! Cramps like that come before bfp's all the time! I know it's hard to stay hopeful though. You are technically late today though right? :hugs:

Thanks. I took some tylonol today (would have LOVED to take something stronger, but still holding out). I know that bfps can bring cramps...still hopeful. I have never had a LP longer than 16 days, and today is 17 dpo. So, if AF doesn't come today, I'm officially "late." If she doesn't come by Sunday, I'll test again. Maybe. :blush:



ready4baby said:


> Thanks for the thoughts, love. DH is a good guy but I think his approach on this topic isn't helping anything.
> 
> Brandy, I'll be thinking of you...I hope you are doing okay.
> 
> Kiki, yay for a huge temp spike! When are you going to test? :rofl:
> 
> Rosa, remember what we talked about with cramps...

Sometimes, we can make our dhs sound worse than they actually are. I know I've done that before and when I stepped back and read it like an outsider would read it, I was like wow. He's really not a jerk like I'm making him out to be! Just talk to him. I'm sure everything will be fine. 

And yes, I remember about cramps...:blush: Can't help being a negative Nancy sometimes. These were the dull, achey kind, though, so I guess I was thinking the worst. I'll keep you updated. I keep running to the bathroom.

Kiki, test tomorrow! :rofl:


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks girls...I guess I don't mean to make him sound awful, I just felt/feel lousy about it. I hate this particular subject and he's brought it up before...it's like you said, Rosa, it's a tough topic to discuss. MEN! :D They are just so needy aren't they? :) 

Rosa, here's some hope for you :dust:

Kiki, we're on totally opposite cycles now--how are we going to have a drink together??? One of us will forever be in the twww. :brat:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thinking of you Brandy!!! Prayers with you and DH both!


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm sure all of us have the best dh in the world, we just don't really talk about them, just their :spermy: hahaha. When we need to vent about them, clearly we don't have the best things to say about them. It really is a hard topic to discuss ready, I've been there several several times. With my dh the problem is he doesn't initiate things... Ever. Only once in a great while. At some point I just sort of give up because I'm tired of always trying. By the time he's ready to go, I'm not because I haven't had the time to become physically aroused you know? It's a battle but talking about it is the only way anything improves. 

Rosa, have you noticed any increase in cm? Before my bfp I had (and sadly still have) a lot of cm. I was always darting to the bathroom certain she had shown up because I felt so wet down there. 

So I was looking over the papers the hospital gave me of my visit on Sunday and under the analysis of my scan they said it showed a single fetus measuring 21 weeks 0 days. If that's true then I'm 21+5 instead of 21+1 and my due date would be July 31st! What I don't understand is I'm really 21+5 how is it I didn't get my bfp till I was 4 days late and kylar had hers almost a week before me? It's strange that I was a day ahead of her and she had an early bfp but I figured my body produced the hcg slower... But 5 days? That seems a bit odd.


----------



## Kylarsmom

I've been measuring 5 days ahead the whole time, but they don't change your due date unless its more or less than a week. So your due date would still be Aug 4... babies just grow at different rates and some are just bigger than others. Mine has been measuring at July 31 or Aug 1 at every scan, but they wont change the darn due date!! ;( But I dont really know why I got an earlier BFP either, maybe I just implanted sooner, who knows!?


----------



## loveinbinary

Hmm that's odd. I can imagine them not changing it early on but if your scan continually shows 5 days ahead... I think I may change my ticker and EDD, I was secretly hoping for a July due date as that's the same month as my birthday lol.


----------



## Kylarsmom

lol, ya im sure you can change it if you want but at the dr they will stick with your original. or at least that's what mine have done for both my pregnancies, and a bunch of bnb ladies have told me the same for them. its only if the baby is bigger or smaller by 1+weeks that they change it! I'll be having my c-section in July anyway, so I know I will be having a July baby! =) =)


----------



## Kylarsmom

also- after 20 weeks they dont change the due date at all, no matter how much bigger/smaller the baby is. by that point your LMP is the most accurate, bc babies grow at such different rates. I mean, if you think about it, at 40 weeks, some babies are born 6lbs, some 10lbs! all babies are different but that doesn't mean the 10 lb baby is older, just bigger. my baby could be bigger b/c of my diabetes :/ but we will see! At the end of pregnancy, they can tell you exactly how much your baby is weighing based on measurements! It's pretty cool! Although there is room for error, they usually have a good guess!


----------



## loveinbinary

I think I may change it just because I love the idea of a July baby lol. I'm praying I don't end up with a 10 lb baby. Eeek! I'm betting he will be pretty big though because his daddy is Italian lol. Are you having the c-section because of your diabetes?


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- You aren't making your DH sound awful. We all know how men can be and we understand! We all have to vent about them sometimes. 
I'm bummed we are on opposite cycles! Maybe there will be some overlap for a day or two so we can go grab a drink!! 

Rosa- How are you doing hun??

Hi Kylar, Love & Ny! :hi: 

I'm just sitting here enjoying my 1dpo. :headspin: haha!


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Ready- You aren't making your DH sound awful. We all know how men can be and we understand! We all have to vent about them sometimes.
> I'm bummed we are on opposite cycles! Maybe there will be some overlap for a day or two so we can go grab a drink!!
> 
> Rosa- How are you doing hun??
> 
> Hi Kylar, Love & Ny! :hi:
> 
> I'm just sitting here enjoying my 1dpo. :headspin: haha!

I'm fine. Still no AF. :wacko: If she even comes wayyyy late, I'll be ticked! :gun: I'm sure she'll come and I'll have like a 20 day LP. Freaking awesome. Back hurts, but no cramps. Left my tylonol at home, so I can't even take another dosage. Spirits are high, though, just wishing I had an answer one way or the other.


----------



## Starchase

Brandy I am thinking about you honey big hugs xxxxx

Kiki I actually laughed out loud at you saying ur gonna test tomorrow, too funny :) POAS here we go.... Welcome to the 2ww ur chart looks superb fx'd this is it for us both xx

xxxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

loveinbinary said:


> I think I may change it just because I love the idea of a July baby lol. I'm praying I don't end up with a 10 lb baby. Eeek! I'm betting he will be pretty big though because his daddy is Italian lol. Are you having the c-section because of your diabetes?

well that and the fact that I almost stroked during my son's 4 hour delivery... ya, talk about traumatic. i had a 3.5 degree episiotomy with an only 7 lb baby. so my dr said im entitled to a csection if i want it!


----------



## Starchase

Oh my goodness Kylar how brave are u xxx

I had a section with my ds as he was a 34 weeker they did induce me at 33 weeks and it took 38 hours of oh my dear god to then decide he was in distress and I was a failure with 1.5cm dilated yes thats right ladies I am claiming the exta whole 0.5 lol :)

Section was a breeze I was through at the indensive care unit within an hour!! U'll do great

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- Sorry! It's so frustrating when you are waiting in limbo but my fingers are still crossed you are waiting in limbo for a good reason! I hope you don't have to wait much longer and you get an answer very soon! 

Star- Haha i'm so ready to POAS! I have a feeling i'm going to be crazy during this 2ww since I haven't been in one for a while! haha. How are you? Where are you in your cycle right now?


----------



## Deethehippy

Morning everyone

Any news Rosa? It sucks waiting to find out either way, FX to you!

I am waiting to start 'trying' around next weekend, why does the first two week wait seem longer than the 2nd lol

Have a good weekend to you all :flower:


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki0522 said:


> Ready- You aren't making your DH sound awful. We all know how men can be and we understand! We all have to vent about them sometimes.
> I'm bummed we are on opposite cycles! Maybe there will be some overlap for a day or two so we can go grab a drink!!

Hey kiki girl, yes please, let's find an overlap!! Glad you are in the tww camp again :)

Rosa, what's the scoop today?.....


----------



## rosababy

Well, I woke up at 4:45 with the worst cramps. Went to the bathroom, and there she was. :witch: Oh well. On to cycle #11. Dh's SA is Monday, but he's sick. Will it be accurate? 

:cry:


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, I'm sorry.... :hugs: At least we had our sad last week already to cushion the blow? Damn her, ugly hag. Next cycle will definitely be yours though! I think the SA will be just fine, sick or not...and then it will be on to your christmas baby :)


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Ready. :hugs: Yes, last week was our sad week. Today, I'm surprisingly not sad, just ticked that I had a longer cycle. I knew clomid might take a few cycles, but deep down, I was super excited about the "miracle drug." :shrug: Santa babies, here we come!


----------



## ready4baby

You still have the miracle drug, don't forget...it's not a one-hit wonder, it's more of an ongoing boost-your-chances drug. You're going to get your babe very soon!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Ready. You're right. Thank you for reminding me...it will happen. Just not the first cycle. Hopefully the SA will be good. 

Off to wine country!! :wine: 
I hope everyone has a great day. :friends:


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- Sorry hun! :hugs: But yes like Ready said it's still a miracle drug! It will happen for you! I'm guessing next cycle! Your body is now used to what Clomid is doing so it's all ready now! Have a great time at wine country! Yum!

Afm- I loved my temp today! Still way up there! I'm usually a slow riser. I can't believe how high it is and staying! Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa, I'm so sorry that bloody witch got you. I'm sure things will be much better now that the first month is out of the way. I wish it were that simple, take a magic drug and BAM bfp, but sadly our scientists aren't that awesome yet. At least with af here you can enjoy a nice big glass of wine, or two lol, and look forward to a new cycle. Your doctor told you the days to bd when you started clomid, perhaps try bd'ing more around ov than he suggested? Don't think it could hurt any..

Dee, I think the first tww seems the longest because we are so eager to get back on the ttc horse and despite how much to tell ourselves it's not realistic, we still believe deep down that we'll get super lucky and hit the jack pot on the first try. After that first cycle we seem to be slapped back into reality and become anxious to keep trying until we make it.


----------



## Deethehippy

rosababy said:


> Well, I woke up at 4:45 with the worst cramps. Went to the bathroom, and there she was. :witch: Oh well. On to cycle #11. Dh's SA is Monday, but he's sick. Will it be accurate?
> 
> :cry:

I'm sorry Rosa, that AF witch sure sucks :wacko:
I wreckon this next cycle will be the one for a few of us though, keep your chin up :flower:


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> Rosa, I'm so sorry that bloody witch got you. I'm sure things will be much better now that the first month is out of the way. I wish it were that simple, take a magic drug and BAM bfp, but sadly our scientists aren't that awesome yet. At least with af here you can enjoy a nice big glass of wine, or two lol, and look forward to a new cycle. Your doctor told you the days to bd when you started clomid, perhaps try bd'ing more around ov than he suggested? Don't think it could hurt any..

Thanks. He went into such a huge dissertation on how every other day was just good enough, and how it built the sperm up blah blah blah. Not sure. Part of me wants to do it every other day until O and then every day for a few days. The lazy part of me says that every other day is good enough. :blush: 



Deethehippy said:


> I'm sorry Rosa, that AF witch sure sucks :wacko:
> I wreckon this next cycle will be the one for a few of us though, keep your chin up :flower:

Thanks, Dee. :hugs: One of these cycles will be for us. :thumbup:

I had such a beautiful day. We have very good friends who are German, and they are moving back to Germany in a month. We spent the day with them, wine tasting and went out for Mexican food. It was so fun, and yet I was so sad because it is one of the last times we'll get to see them. :sad2: Such a fun day.


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa, I know how you feel. DH and I dtd pretty much every day the cycle of my bfp and as much as I enjoyed it, it was kind of exhausting. Though we were doing it because we were in the mood to do it lol. I say every other day is just fine, it's not like the sperm die in just a matter of hours. But when it comes close to your fertile period, if you two feel up for dtd more than every other day I say go for it! Just don't feel pressured into trying to do it every day for the sake of baby making. Take things as they come. 

I'm sorry your friends are moving away, that is always very saddening. Though think of it this way, you now have a very good reason to take a trip to Germany in the future.


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

Kiki I'm 11-12 dpo dont even know how that happened been really fast so far not poas don't think I will had no symptoms. Had my good friends wedding yesterday was brilliant but in Scotland we have very traditional weddings lots and lots of Scottish dancing!! Very fast twirling well had an ovary pain/cramp when I sat down hope I didn't dislodge any bean that wAs hanging on for dear life :( 

How is everyone else doing, sorry AF got u rosa big cuddles xx


----------



## loveinbinary

Star, I'm sure any little beanie in there would still be safely tucked away. That early on it's so deep in there that any bump to the tummy is very unlikely to disturb it. At most you may have made yourself sick, but beanie would be fine.


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> Rosa, I know how you feel. DH and I dtd pretty much every day the cycle of my bfp and as much as I enjoyed it, it was kind of exhausting. Though we were doing it because we were in the mood to do it lol. I say every other day is just fine, it's not like the sperm die in just a matter of hours. But when it comes close to your fertile period, if you two feel up for dtd more than every other day I say go for it! Just don't feel pressured into trying to do it every day for the sake of baby making. Take things as they come.
> 
> I'm sorry your friends are moving away, that is always very saddening. Though think of it this way, you now have a very good reason to take a trip to Germany in the future.

Thanks, Love. :hugs: I think every other day should be fine. Or maybe morning :sex: and the next day, do it at night...who knows. It's very sad to have friends move away. We knew it would come, though, since they're German. We were already planning a trip there! That'll be fun.


----------



## Kylarsmom

sorry rosa =( i cant imagine how you feel, i really hope and pray you get that baby bean soon that you deserve!!


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom said:


> sorry rosa =( i cant imagine how you feel, i really hope and pray you get that baby bean soon that you deserve!!

Thanks, Heather. :hugs: I have faith that it will happen. Just not in my time. I lost it in church today...singing a song with lyrics "greater things have yet to come." The message was about having faith even through hard times. 

Dh's SA is tomorrow. Please pray for good results. We're both pretty anxious about the results.


----------



## Starchase

Thank you Love.... I really do appreciate it, I was pretty freaked out last night lol :) 

Good luck tomorrow Rosa I'm positive DH test will go swimmingly :) it'll be grand xxx


----------



## Starchase

It's oh so quiet on here today thinking about you all Xxxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Star- Your friends wedding sounds like a wonderful time! I'm sure if there's a little bean in there, it is just fine, no worries! :) 

Rosa- I'm praying for good results for tomorrow but I'm sure everything will be great! Can't wait to hear! 

Afm- This is me today.. :laundry: :hangwashing: :dishes: :shower: haha trying to keep my mind off only being 3 dpo! My temps look fantastic! FF says if I do conceive this cycle, my due date would be December 15th. Only TWO days before my Birthday! haha crazy! Fx'd! :) 



:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Starchase

Ha ha Kiki u crack me up so funny that u already know when baby would be due!!! lol :)

Wedding was fantastic I'm cramping today in my ovary again.... bit scared but hoping to god the beanie which is hanging on in there is ok... Hoping I'm not Setting myself up for disappointment ha ha 

XXxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Starchase said:


> Oh my goodness Kylar how brave are u xxx
> 
> I had a section with my ds as he was a 34 weeker they did induce me at 33 weeks and it took 38 hours of oh my dear god to then decide he was in distress and I was a failure with 1.5cm dilated yes thats right ladies I am claiming the exta whole 0.5 lol :)
> 
> Section was a breeze I was through at the indensive care unit within an hour!! U'll do great
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

why did they take him so early at 34 weeks? thanks for the uplifting thoughts and your story! i like to hear other peoples stories about csections so that i know what to expect!


----------



## Starchase

Hey Kylar 

My placenta stopped working and I have a stomach disorder so had to have scans every 2 weeks from 28 weeks they didn't think I'd make it past 32wks. I had scan 30 week they said everything fine and cancelled my 32 even though I was devastated that they did!! I then collapsed at 33wks really ill and was rushed in where the scan revealed we were both being starved....

Genuinely section is not bad at all I was up and about long before most of the natural mums xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies nothing new for me just have been SUPER busy and haven't had much time to get on here lately I'm working full time and haven't had much time to keep the house clean so on my days off I'm busting bootay to keep my house all cleaned up :) I have pretty much given up on TTC really so we shall just see what happens I wish all of you the best of luck :) and prayers are being sent that you all get your BFP soon. My insurance is giving me a hell of a time to get off base care an the doctors on base don't wanna help me whatsoever even though we are month 12 now. Anyways hope everyone has a wonderful night I can't wait to see your bfp's soon! Miss you all so very much XOXOXOXOXOXO :) FX for all of you!!!


Rosa I am so dearly sorry that AF came :( my goodness.......wishing you the best sweetheart....I know how hard an frustrating it all can be I've been there an now that I've pretty much given up I'm a much happier girl LOL.....Love ya all though and will be praying for all of you although I won't be on much! I will keep my promise to pray for you girls all the time :) and hopefully prayers will be answered soon!


----------



## Deethehippy

Can't wait until friday as then i can start my mega babydance until the 10th lol


----------



## ready4baby

Hi ladies, I took a bnb break for a couple of days :blush: CD5 for me today and it is BOR-ING! I'm taking my vitamins and such but, like I said, this is not likely to be a good timing month for us. You know what that means!! I'm going to have to obsess about you all instead... who's next for testing? It's gotta be Star.....


----------



## rosababy

Hi, Ready! :hi: It's been quiet in here the last few days. This is such a boring part of the cycle. :coffee: I start my 2nd round of clomid tonight. Yippee! That means I'll be waking up in the middle of the night with hot flashes for a while, but oh well.

Ladies, my dh has his SA this morning. I'm so nervous.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, everything is going to be great with his SA! Don't worry!! How does that work...do you go with him or what? How long with it take for results?


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

Well I failed on the whole I'm not gonna test until AF late.... I tested yesterday and today and I sort of have a smudge??? Not too sure if I'm honest really thought would have had a bit better chance of seeing something at 10-11dpo today... got cramping in my left ovary today again too hoping hoping hoping it settles down soon... :(

Oh why oh why did I do it!!!!!!!!!!!!

XXxxx

Rosa good luck today I'm sure everything will be fine xx


----------



## ready4baby

Oooh, Star, a smudge is a good sign--better than having nothing to go on :) FX for you...wait another day or two and hopefully it gets better! Do you have any pics?


----------



## Starchase

Didn't bother taking a photo as I'm sqwinting at it didn't think the camera would pick it up I still have it will go try.....

who knows ? :(

xx


----------



## nypage1981

Star- do you have a pic? We love pics! 

Kylar- I had a section, too. Didn't plan it going in, but she was just too big and facing up...they called it sunnyside up. So after 2 hours of pushing they asked waht I wanted to do and I begged for a c section! I couldnt take any more. 

Rosa- sorry AF came. Thats a real bummer, but you better try harder next cycle:) Lol. If you get bfp the next cycle, would you still have a 2011 baby? That would be awesome!

Ready I will laugh if you all the sudden ovulate early or soemthing so it is possible. That would hafta tell you something! 

Not sure what else has been going on- I haven't really kept up this weekend. I'm at a weird spot in all this...kind of a limbo. I have spotting and friday it was actually pretty bad bleeding while at work. So I thought it was over but we have found the little heartbeat with our home doppler (although its TOUGH to find!). Don't know what to make of it....yes, my bleeding could be just how it is, or could signify something bad. But seems like odd to take so long for something to happen if it was going to? Idk- 5 weeks of it and a heart beat, seems to tell me to just live with the spotting and the baby is ok, but it's hard to do when sometimes theres a lot of it! SOOOO confusing. Im in my own limbo here never knowing whats going on I hate it!


----------



## Starchase

OMG Ready it looks better on the camera extremly faint but there.... can u upload a photo for me don't know how?

xxxx


----------



## Starchase

Oh NY this bubba is defo having its toll on you can't wait to find out whether it is a little geezer/Madam ha ha I believe this is the start of it for u... ha ha baby not even born yet but he/she is definately calling all the shots lol :)

So happy ur doppler arrived whoo hoo u can hear the little heart beat whenever you want so good XXxx


----------



## nypage1981

No doubt! I actually have a firm belief that it MUST be a boy, for all this trouble it is causing! I like having the doppler but its super hard to use, maybe we got a bad one, or because my uterus is very tilted back and up, that makes it hard to find the HB, but we have done it! No mistaking it once you find it. Just takes a while, and some frustration.


----------



## ready4baby

Star, go to "go advanced" where you type a message, then click on the attachment paperclip and select the file from your computer... we want to see!! Did you notice if the smudge showed up within the time limit?


----------



## Starchase

Oh that is so cute bet you hold your breath everytime ur trying to find it I had one with ds before you know it u'll strap it on and it will be loud and proud Xxx


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, Ny, I'll laugh along with you...

So glad you have your doppler; are you finding it very comforting when you spot? It sounds like Friday was a very worrisome day for you--I hope your little bean stops giving mama so much grief. :rofl: for troublesome men...


----------



## Starchase

Ready I just pee'd again and its there darker than this mornings? wouldn't class it as whoo hoo positive but I actually think it may be trying to become one.... fx'd i'll give it ago last time I tried it needed a URL but I'll try

XXX


----------



## ready4baby

Starchase said:


> Ready I just pee'd again and its there darker than this mornings? wouldn't class it as whoo hoo positive but I actually think it may be trying to become one.... fx'd i'll give it ago last time I tried it needed a URL but I'll try
> 
> XXX

If it asks for URL you are in the wrong screen. You have to click "go advanced" to see all the buttons & the one that is only a paperclip. 

I can't believe you got a darker "smudge" without fmu! :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Yes its a little comfort but still afraid that "ok, today its heart is beating, but it may not be tomorrow". Such an aweful time and once I get through this I will be so happy.

Star- yay! Lemme know when I can congrats.


----------



## Starchase

This morning...



Just now.....




:shrug:


----------



## ready4baby

Holy crapola! That's an HPT right, not an OPK? That sure looks positive to me... :happydance: Congratulations, Star!!


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Rosa, everything is going to be great with his SA! Don't worry!! How does that work...do you go with him or what? How long with it take for results?

He went in this morning. He said it was very not awkward. There were wives dropping off specimens, and another man coming in as he left. He said it took very little time, and they were like just put the cup in this window along with your paperwork. They will call and fax the doc tomorrow, so if we don't hear by the evening to call them. My doc is pretty good about calling right away, so I expect to hear tomorrow morning. I'm so nervous!! If everything is fine, I'll feel SO much better. Then, I know he's working, and we'll just sit back and let clomid do it's magic. 



nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- sorry AF came. Thats a real bummer, but you better try harder next cycle:) Lol. If you get bfp the next cycle, would you still have a 2011 baby? That would be awesome!

Thanks, Ny. I just did the calculator, and it would be a 2012 baby. :baby: Don't even care anymore, just give me a baby! :hissy: At least it wouldn't be Christmas time, though. The calculator said Jan 5.

I'm sorry you're having so much bleeding. :wacko: At least you can hear the heartbeat everyday. Have you thought about seeing a therapist and talking?

Star, we want to see that pic! Darker smudges?! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## rosababy

Ummm...Star, I'd say that is a :bfp:!!!!!!! Go get a FRER and a digi!!!!! :wohoo: :headspin:


----------



## Starchase

Oh my goodness thank you ladies I have just burst into tears pray to god I've got a sticky bean this time 

Defo HPT 

XXxxxx


----------



## ready4baby

So happy for you, Star!!!!!! Everything crossed that this one sticks. Test every couple of days and it will bring you reassurance as your line gets darker...

So, what's the scoop? What :ninja: tricks did you use this month?


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- I really would like to see someone but my insurance wouldnt cover it and part of my prenatal care is already not covered so it's mostly the expense that im not interested in. I do feel much better now with the doppler and will listen 14 times a day if that's what gets me by. I just went and heard it and found it quicker than I have yet so am pretty stoked. All of this that doesn't kill me will make me stronger! 

Sorry- for some reason I thought it was one more chance at the 2011 baby but really, who the heck cares what year it's born just as long as you get one! Good luck spermies, hope they come back strong and rarin to go! 

Star- bfp! Thats how mine looked and during the day they got stronger too! Not sure why, but thats just how it went. So fmu is not ALWAYS the best!


----------



## Deethehippy

Starchase said:


> This morning...
> 
> View attachment 186159
> 
> 
> Just now.....
> 
> View attachment 186160
> 
> 
> 
> :shrug:

OMG! Looks like a BFP beginning to me Starchase!
How exciting! :thumbup: :happydance:
Can't wait to see it get darker :0)


----------



## ready4baby

This is JUST what this thread needed--a nice bfp to get us all excited again! :) Next up, Kiki? And even before that, a great SA report for Rosa, I'm sure.

Ny, nice new avatar ;) I want to play on the beach...


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, when are you testing? Next week sometime? 

Ny, I thought I would have a December baby, too, but I guess since my cycle is so late in the month, and 30+ days usually, it got pushed back to January. Oh well.

Ready, we'll find out how the :spermy: did tomorrow! Hopefully in the morning. If they're all okay, I will breathe a HUGE sigh of relief.


----------



## EJW147

Star- YAY!! Looks like a BFP to me as well!! Wooohoo! Congratulations! Praying for a sticky bean! :) 

Hey everyone! :waves: Sorry I have been MIA, just in that blah mood lately about TTC I'm like CD 10 and the I have been having really low temps! The days that are missing in FF are the days my temp was 96.1-96.4 then the other days are around 97.0 dont know why its jumping around like that but those low temps dont seem good thats why i'm scared to put them in FF, LOL crazy I know! I dont know what the metformin is doing to my body guess I'll wait and see if it looks like I ovulated but not hopeful at all this cycle. :nope: 

Rosa- Yay for your hubby going and doing the SA, wish I could get my DH to go, GRR!! Hope you hear awesome results tomorrow!


----------



## loveinbinary

Star, WOO HOOO that looks like the start of a bfp to me!!! :dance: This is so exciting and very much what this place needed!!! I bet if you test again in the morning with a free you will get a definite positive. Fingers super tightly crossed that this beanie is a super super sticky one!!! 

Rosa, I'm sure dh's results will come back wonderful and we can't wait to hear. So glad it wasn't awkward for him. I'd imagine it could be pretty awkward, I know if it had been me I'd be embarrassed lol. But then again I'm rather shy. 

Ny, I'm willing you bet your bubs is a little boy. Mine certainly had a time scaring the life out of me early on. Heavy bleeding and clotting at 10 weeks, thanks button I love you too lol. Did you give your doctor a call to let him know the bleeding got heavier? I'd pressure him for a scan just to check on things, and to give you another peek at your hubs. It always makes me feel much better to actually see him in there wiggling and not just have them tell me he's fine. I'm really glad to hear you are slowly accepting the idea that spotting is just something that is going to happen and not stressing out so much.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, ladies. I'll for sure let you know the results tomorrow. Like I mentioned earlier, he's a 31 year old very healthy guy, active, takes his vitamins, no drugs or smoking, so my head tells me he'll be fine. Anything can happen, though, so we're still praying. [-o&lt;


----------



## loveinbinary

Just keep thinking positive thoughts. "if" there is a lower count than desired, which I'm doubting from what you've said of him, but just on the slight chance that there is there are plenty of things that can be done to up your chances. Aside from clomid which you are already on they can adjust his diet and I want to say I've heard of supplements to help with sperm production. Plenty of people successfully conceive multiple times with lower sperm counts so in the event that you don't get ideal news, which I have a feeling won't be an issue, there is much that can be done to help. But of course you won't need any of it because your dh has super :spermy: lol.


----------



## rosababy

Thank you love. :friends: That's encouraging. Like I said, he's not overweight at all, eats healthfully and doesn't ride bikes or sit in hot tubs all day, so he should be okay. :haha: But if not, hopefully we'll still make a baby. He's always joked about having super :spermy: LOL! Before we started ttc, he would say, "honey, I'll knock up you and anyone standing 10 feet behind you." :rofl: Well, that's not the case so far, but who knows...maybe the problem was just with me. And if so, clomid will hopefully fix that! 

Thanks for helping me feel better, though. I'm sure he'll be fine, you're right.


----------



## nypage1981

May, didn't call doc because it was a weekend and then died down again. He was confident that hearingon doppler was good and no ultrasound needed. It is not completely safe to have ultrasounds and dopplers so if im hearing it on doppler I can't wait for a week til my next ultrasound. 

Did you preg ladies do the NT genetic scan?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Starchase said:


> Hey Kylar
> 
> My placenta stopped working and I have a stomach disorder so had to have scans every 2 weeks from 28 weeks they didn't think I'd make it past 32wks. I had scan 30 week they said everything fine and cancelled my 32 even though I was devastated that they did!! I then collapsed at 33wks really ill and was rushed in where the scan revealed we were both being starved....
> 
> Genuinely section is not bad at all I was up and about long before most of the natural mums xx

Wow how scary!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

OMG Congrats Star!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starchase

Oh just back from Nursery pick up and OH is sitting on sofa grinning and HPT in his hand.... totally says something if he can see it the FRER was so obvious but faint during the M/c cycle and he claimed he still couldn't see it oh I really hope this gets super dark and I can chill out...

Well this month is down to you guys genuinely I thought I wasn't going to ovulate and if u hadn't encouraged me to keep testing and bding this would never have happened

XXxxxx


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa, :rofl: you and everyone 10 feet behind you. I feel bad if there are any men in that 10 ft radius lol. Maybe the super :spermy: are taking a nap. Watch, when you get pregnant, you'll REALLY get pregnant... with octuplets or something lol. 

ny, I had the NT testing done. I wanted to know. Many people may think I'm selfish or a terrible person or what have you, but had there been something wrong with bubs dh and I had agreed to terminate. I applaud women who raise special needs children, but dh and I just couldn't do it. We couldn't stand the idea of forcing our child to grow up in such a cruel world under those circumstances. I couldn't watch my child struggle everyday just to do seemingly simple tasks.


----------



## Kiki0522

Star- Ahhhh! :wohoo: Congratulations! That looks like a BFP to me! Oh my goodness that is so exciting! And here you were worried all your dancing made your bean let go! Test again tomorrow! Can't wait to see a darker line! Oh I hope I can be right behind you! You ovulated late this cycle and so did I! Fx'd haha! I am so happy for you hun! :happydance:

Rosa- I'm happy everything went smootly for your DH today. Can't wait to hear the results! I honestly think his little guys will be just fine. It's great to have it done though so you can cross that off the list. Fx'd everything is great! 

Ny- I'm so happy you are doing okay! Sorry about your scare. :hugs: That is great you have the doppler so you can check for the heartbeat anytime! How many times do you do it a day honestly? hehe. I love your new avatar! You all look so warm! I can't wait for beach weather! 

Ejw- Sorry you are having a bit of confusion and worry this cycle! Are you sleeping okay? Waking up more than usual during the night or anything? It definitely could just be the metformin. Any time you start a new medicine, it can make this different with your cycle.

Afm- I'm just sitting here waiting for something to happen. :juggle: I have no clue when or if I will test. This being the first cycle back since my last bfp, it makes me nervous. My temps dipped way down today. Not sure what that's about. It's way too early for implantation so maybe it's just some surge in hormones.. Hoping it goes way back up tomorrow.


----------



## Starchase

Kiki

Your chart looks great I actually read somewhere wish I had the link for you that implantation can occur from 3dpo - 12dpo but most commonly on 6dpo u are anything but out whoo hoo urs is next late ovulation is great lol :)

XXX


----------



## nypage1981

:icecream:We WERE warm Kiki! Until we left florida and came back to MN:) Its still freezing and snowy here but by end of week sposed to be 50 degrees!

I so far used the doppler once a day except for sunday because we couldn't find it in the morning so did it again at night. Sometimes it takes longer though and so i feel like im using it for too long and worried i'll cause harm! I will only use it certain days soon, when I start to feel more confident. 

Love- I think I'd feel the same as you. I work in a hopital with a lot of special needs children as well. However, im also afraid of false positive or high numbers doing nothing more than unecessary worry when the baby ends up being fine....IDK. A lot of what if's. However, if I dont do the NT, then I get no scan next week:growlmad: And I need one to see whats happening in there since i've not had one for over 3 weeks.


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- had there been any abnormal results, we would have had additional testing. I agree that there are false positives and high numbers that indicate absolutely nothing in the end. It's really a tough call to make, but we wouldn't have terminated until we had all the testing possible and the results still showed something wrong. It is a lot of 'what if' and we wouldn't have gone through with anything final until we knew as close to certain as possible. An amnio would have been able to tell for certain if there were chromosomal abnormalities, but luckily there was no need for any of it. I see no reason not to have the NT testing done, one it's an ultrasound and we all love another chance to check on little on in there and two, if you would consider terminating if there were serious problems with little bubs then that testing is necessary. If something does show to be out of desired range they will send for more testing to confirm one way or another. In the end the decision is up to you.


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Rosa- I'm happy everything went smootly for your DH today. Can't wait to hear the results! I honestly think his little guys will be just fine. It's great to have it done though so you can cross that off the list. Fx'd everything is great!
> 
> Afm- I'm just sitting here waiting for something to happen. :juggle: I have no clue when or if I will test. This being the first cycle back since my last bfp, it makes me nervous. My temps dipped way down today. Not sure what that's about. It's way too early for implantation so maybe it's just some surge in hormones.. Hoping it goes way back up tomorrow.

Thanks, Kiki. I hope everything is fine. I'll let you know. It'll be nice to cross it off the list. Your chart looks awesome!! I think your little dip is fine, there are dips and rises all the time. As long as it's above your coverline, and even then, it could still be fine. :thumbup:



loveinbinary said:


> Rosa, :rofl: you and everyone 10 feet behind you. I feel bad if there are any men in that 10 ft radius lol. Maybe the super :spermy: are taking a nap. Watch, when you get pregnant, you'll REALLY get pregnant... with octuplets or something lol.

:rofl: He's a funny guy. Not 8 kids?!?! :shipw: (I actually got to use that emoticon!!) He's always joked about having twins...and now that I'm on the baby drug, it's an actual possibility. I'm like YOU HAVE TO STOP SAYING THAT! Butttttt....we'd be done ttc forever!



EJW147 said:


> Hey everyone! :waves: Sorry I have been MIA, just in that blah mood lately about TTC I'm like CD 10 and the I have been having really low temps! The days that are missing in FF are the days my temp was 96.1-96.4 then the other days are around 97.0 dont know why its jumping around like that but those low temps dont seem good thats why i'm scared to put them in FF, LOL crazy I know! I dont know what the metformin is doing to my body guess I'll wait and see if it looks like I ovulated but not hopeful at all this cycle. :nope:
> 
> Rosa- Yay for your hubby going and doing the SA, wish I could get my DH to go, GRR!! Hope you hear awesome results tomorrow!

Thanks! To be honest, he didn't have much of a choice...:blush: I'm sorry you're frustrated about your temps. I've found that clomid messed with mine big time, so maybe metformin is messing with yours. Use opks just in case your temps aren't cooperating.

I'm FREEZING! :cold: Took my first round of clomid. Bring on the heat flashes! :flasher:


----------



## Kylarsmom

rooting for you and the clomid rosa!!!! and twins! lol


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom said:


> rooting for you and the clomid rosa!!!! and twins! lol

HA! Not you, too! :wacko: Twins would be awesome, actually. I'd have to hire a live in nanny, but whatever. I'm pretty sure my dh would NOT be okay with hiring my mother...who am I kidding? I'M not okay with it. :haha: I would love twins, though! A Boy and a Girl, thank you very much.:blue::pink:


----------



## Kiki0522

My fingers are crossed for twins for you too Rosa!! haha! It would be so much fun! A lot of work but SO much fun! :D


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> My fingers are crossed for twins for you too Rosa!! haha! It would be so much fun! A lot of work but SO much fun! :D

HAHA! Oh boy...we've started something here! Thank you! First, we have to work on just GETTING preggo...then we'll worry about twins. (I secretly hope it's twins, too!):crib::crib:


----------



## loveinbinary

I was hoping for twins at my first scan, but alas there was only one. Which I still love more than anything else in this world. I've always dreamed of girl and boy twins, that would just be perfect!!


----------



## rosababy

Wouldn't that be wonderful?! I wouldn't want 2 of one gender though. I mean I'd love it, but if I'm going to have twins, I'd like to be DONE with ttc! :haha: Which means one girl and one boy.


----------



## loveinbinary

haha The only problem with twins for me is, I enjoy being pregnant too much to have twins. If I had twins then I'd be done as well. But I'd like to be pregnant again just because I enjoy it so much. I've been considering becoming a surrogate within the next few years.


----------



## pambolina21

Do ya'll welcome newbies? LOL!

I'm currently in limbo right now (I have PCOS)....last time I saw AF was on Feb.15th....I thought I ovulated on the 6th of March but I didn't....cause I would have started by now....March 22 I went to see my GYN for Clomid but instead she increased my Metformin to 1000mg and then had some blood work done which revealed that everything was normal accept a glucose test which was ever so slightly elevated so I have to go in on the 7th of April for further testing with my PCP. She wants me to ovulate on my own with the Metformin and if I don't start my cycle on the 1st of April I am to take Provera and if I don't ovulate then on my next appt on May 4th she will prescribe me Clomid.....*deep breath*

I tried getting that into a nutshell and considering everything I think i did pretty good...LOL....sorry for all the at once info just wanted to bring anyone intersted up to speed on my current situation....

I am also using OPK's and Saliva testing....


----------



## loveinbinary

Welcome pambolina!! Of course we welcome newbies!! I promise you'll find the ladies here to be absolutely wonderful and most supportive. They are so wonderful in fact that I'm 22 weeks pregnant and I just can't stand the thought of leaving lol. They are the only reason I made it through first tri with any amount of my sanity left. 

I'm sorry your doctor is wanting you to wait a bit longer before prescribing clomid. We have a few clomid girls in here as well. Have you tested recently or did your doctor draw bloods to rule out pregnancy? Why cycle are you on? And what is saliva testing?


----------



## EJW147

Pam- Welcome!! I just recently was told I have PCOS my cycles have been normal until last cycle it was 40days and was put on 500mg of Metformin. The only change I seem to have so far is really low bbt. Its really throwing me off on chartiing. I hope you either get AF soon so you can move on to the next cycle or you get your BFP! Good luck!!


----------



## pambolina21

loveinbinary said:


> Welcome pambolina!! Of course we welcome newbies!! I promise you'll find the ladies here to be absolutely wonderful and most supportive. They are so wonderful in fact that I'm 22 weeks pregnant and I just can't stand the thought of leaving lol. They are the only reason I made it through first tri with any amount of my sanity left.
> 
> I'm sorry your doctor is wanting you to wait a bit longer before prescribing clomid. We have a few clomid girls in here as well. Have you tested recently or did your doctor draw bloods to rule out pregnancy? Why cycle are you on? And what is saliva testing?

Thanks so much! Yea I hate having to wait to but if I was to go in tomorrow it would be with a temp doctor and I'd rather just see my official doctor and have things go right....Pregnancy has been ruled out....and as far as my cycles go I've only had 3 bleeds since 2009.....and 2 of those were in Dec. 2010 and my latest one which was Feb.2011....Saliva testing is when you use a microscope and check your saliva for "ferning"....when your saliva is "ferning" it means you are about 3-5 days from approaching ovulation or are already ovulating....I chose this method on top of OPK's cause having PCOS can throw off the OPK's due to hormonal imbalance's....so I use both as precaution...lol...I wanna find that egg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's some pics of my current saliva testing (but still negative OPK's)

It's called Ferning because it looks like a fern (plant)
 



Attached Files:







salivatest.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 1









salivatest1.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









salivatest2.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pambolina21

EJW147 said:


> Pam- Welcome!! I just recently was told I have PCOS my cycles have been normal until last cycle it was 40days and was put on 500mg of Metformin. The only change I seem to have so far is really low bbt. Its really throwing me off on chartiing. I hope you either get AF soon so you can move on to the next cycle or you get your BFP! Good luck!!

I know PCOS can be stressfull :hugs: I was diagnosed in 2003 and unfortunately for my has steadily gotten worse! I was originally on 500mg Metformin but I am now at 1000mg but my GYN wants me on 1500mg, I dunno when that will happen....

I am praying I'll either ovulate soon or AF will show up....I'm just ready for SOMETHING to happen!!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Welcome Pam!

About the twins thing, I used to be obsessed with twins, I was actually googling taking clomid for no reason OTHER than to conceive twins.. I was crazy.. but then I had boy/girl twins enroll in my home daycare, and now I am VERY relieved to only have a singleton in this belly!! THey are TERRIBLE!!!!!!! One on one, FINE, but they have been together constantly since the womb and they are just HORRIBLE together. Im sure a lot is personality and that there are 4 kids in their family, but they are very well disciplined by their parents and not allowed to misbehave like that but yet they do it anyway and seriously give me gray hairs! And they are almost 4. Made me happy to not have twins lol!! but then again if i did have them i'd be just as happy b/c they'd be MINE ! =) Other peoples kids are never nearly as special as your own!


----------



## rosababy

Love, I think it's awesome that you want to be a surogate! What a wonderful gift you'll give someone. :flower:

Pam, welcome! :hi: I'm on my 2nd round of clomid. Were you hoping to be on it, or afraid of being on it? I went in PRAYING that my doc would give it to me, but I didn't ask. I have low progesterone, but seem to ovulate on my own. However, probably not good eggs. So, he put me on clomid. The first cycle, I o'ed and had a progesterone level of 19, which was a big change from the previous 8! I was very excited, but no bfp. :nope: So, I just started round 2 last night. I've had no real problems on it...hot flashes in the middle of the night, which are annoying, but doable. Little cramps throughout the cycle. Again, annoying but whatever. 

Heather, twins could be pretty hard! However, if the parents know how to discipline, I think it would be no worse than having 2 kids at different ages. Of course, I'm not a parent, so I don't know. (I AM an elementary school teacher, though...) :winkwink:

Still waiting for the doc to call with the SA results. Pray for me! :coffee:


----------



## ready4baby

Hi, Pam :hi: I've struggled through two looong cycles, like over 55 days, so I feel your pain. I hope you O soon!

Rosa, FX FX FX....


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Ready. My dh and I both work at the same school on Tuesday mornings, so we both have our cell phones in our pockets, just waiting. We're not sure who they'll call. If I don't hear by lunch time, I'm calling the office. They can chalk me up as another crazed ttc woman wanting results! :haha:


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> Thanks, Ready. My dh and I both work at the same school on Tuesday mornings, so we both have our cell phones in our pockets, just waiting. We're not sure who they'll call. If I don't hear by lunch time, I'm calling the office. They can chalk me up as another crazed ttc woman wanting results! :haha:

:rofl: And you are, hun, you are... But we all are! Ugh this cycle is going to be brutal, and long...it already feels long and it just started. I'm sorry we're not on the same CD this time :) But we're very close...


----------



## Deethehippy

OMG! I just felt a sharp pain/twinge in my left side that i figure could be ovulation pain!
But i wasn't expecting it until around the 5th April! (i do get irregular cycles periodically)
What should i do girls!?? (luckily we BD'ed last night) Would tonight be too late if the egg is already released? (i can't do it now as kids around!)
Ahhhhhhhhhh ?Maybe it is just my irritable bowel lol 
Should know in a few days though as my boobs get tender within 1-2 days of ovulating usually. :0)


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- Thinking of you!! Can't wait to hear results!


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, keep bding until you sure, sure that you ovulated...I used to think my sharp twinge was definitely O, but now I know that I get all kinds of little aches & pains in the days before as well. It could be the follicle swelling, or who knows. :dust: to you for this cycle!

Rosa, I'm with Kiki, we're waiting to hear :brat: :)


----------



## rosababy

No word yet. :hissy: I've already called once and left a message, and I'M SICK OF WAITING!!! :hissy:


----------



## Kiki0522

Ahhhh!! So frustrating! Like waiting since yesterday wasn't enough.. They are going to make today the longest day of your life waiting!! I hate when they do that. Don't they know how it is to be on the other end waiting? Fx'd they call very soon! Make sure you call again if they don't!


----------



## rosababy

Just called again...she said (after I waited for a long time on hold) that the doc is the one that calls with the info. She's sure it's sitting on his desk, and he'll call when he has time. I'm like seriously? :hissy: I said I was just very anxious about the results and wanted to know them asap. She said I understand. Right.


----------



## Kiki0522

Ugh! SO annoying!! I understand doctors are busy but really.. 2 minutes it would take to call you and tell you the results! This is an important thing and you are very anxious to know! It was good you said that you wanted to know them asap. Hopefully that will push the doc to call soon. Fx'd hun!!


----------



## Starchase

Oh Rosa that is pants nothing worse when u know that they know!!!!! Just call already lol :) I think at this stage we'd all be delighted with triplets ha ha 

Welcome pam xxxxx

Oh Kiki how are u honey how many DPO are you today is it 7? Have you POAS yet, I bet you have ha ha 

Dee get Bding non stop ha ha are u using opk's this cycle? 

Ready how are u getting on?

Well I'm just in from work and I was really eager to see what today would bring - 

1. top one - last night
2. middle - this morning
3. bottom - just now



:flower:
XXxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Star- I'm only 5 dpo! Ahhhh! :brat: haha! No POAS for me yet but I see it is for you!! Woohoo! :happydance: Look at those lines getting darker! SO happy for you!!


----------



## rosababy

Deethehippy said:


> OMG! I just felt a sharp pain/twinge in my left side that i figure could be ovulation pain!
> But i wasn't expecting it until around the 5th April! (i do get irregular cycles periodically)
> What should i do girls!?? (luckily we BD'ed last night) Would tonight be too late if the egg is already released? (i can't do it now as kids around!)
> Ahhhhhhhhhh ?Maybe it is just my irritable bowel lol
> Should know in a few days though as my boobs get tender within 1-2 days of ovulating usually. :0)

I think if you ovulate this afternoon, you can still bd at night and catch it right? How long does the egg hang out, anyone know? Bd just in case! :sex:



ready4baby said:


> And you are, hun, you are... But we all are! Ugh this cycle is going to be brutal, and long...it already feels long and it just started. I'm sorry we're not on the same CD this time :) But we're very close...

This has felt like a super long cycle and it's only cd 4 for me. :wacko: Awesome. 



Kiki0522 said:


> Ugh! SO annoying!! I understand doctors are busy but really.. 2 minutes it would take to call you and tell you the results! This is an important thing and you are very anxious to know! It was good you said that you wanted to know them asap. Hopefully that will push the doc to call soon. Fx'd hun!!

I know, I understand being a busy office, too. But come ON! I'm sure the nurse won't say anything about what I said to the doc, but I felt better saying it. Hopefully they'll call today. They close at 5, so I'll call right before and check. It's on the way home...is it weird if I stop by? :blush:


----------



## rosababy

Star, keep testing! Test first thing tomorrow morning, too. I'll bet that +opk comes soon!


----------



## Kiki0522

Haha nah! Just stop in and demand to know! haha :)


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Haha nah! Just stop in and demand to know! haha :)

:rofl: Just start rifling through files and papers!! :rofl: I'm pretty sure they'd call security...


----------



## Starchase

Rosa they are HPT, hoping and praying that it is getting darker and that it is a sticky bean

XXxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Tell security it's your DH's :spermy: so you have the right to be rifiling through anything you need to! Bet they wouldn't know what to say or do! :rofl:


----------



## Starchase

Rosa defo stop in by I would.... they have something that is yours and they did say that you might get told yesterday I think u have been more than patient... go get it now lol :)

Kiki before u know it u'll peeing on stick too :) xx


----------



## rosababy

Starchase said:


> Rosa they are HPT, hoping and praying that it is getting darker and that it is a sticky bean
> 
> XXxx

OMG Star!!! How could I forget!!!! You need to update your status and tickers...have you already done that? I guess I shouldn't put "noticing things" on my resume...:blush:



Kiki0522 said:


> Tell security it's your DH's :spermy: so you have the right to be rifiling through anything you need to! Bet they wouldn't know what to say or do! :rofl:

HA! THAT would stop them in their tracks, woudn't it?! :rofl:


----------



## Starchase

Lol Rosa, I am petrified to update anything freaked out yesterday when put photos on... hoping its a good sign that the test is getting darker but still totally freaking out 

xxxx


----------



## ready4baby

Great tests, Star! I can just tell... you're going to be a poas-aholic for the next month :) There's definitely comfort in watching those lines get darker; before long, you'll feel ready to update your ticker... What does DH say?

Rosa, patience is not a virtue of mine or else I would have better advice for you... :D


----------



## Starchase

Thank you Ready, I am petrified that there isn't a change or that it starts fading so yeah u are right I will pee like mad which doesn't seem to be a problem right now, plus my lower back is really sore?

DH is delighted secretly he keeps smirking when he thinks i'm not looking we are both petrified it is short lived 

PMA PMA
xxx


----------



## rosababy

Well, office is closed and they never called. :sad2: Seriously. He has to know that women sit around and wait for this kind of info! Last time, he called me the next morning! I wouldn't think twice of it, but the lab told my dh that they'd fax it to my doc the next morning. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## Deethehippy

Your tests are looking fab Star, getting darker pretty quick! :thumbup:
Congrats x


----------



## Starchase

Thank you Dee I am trying so hard to stay grounded but the one tonight made my heart miss a beat I can see it without lights, or sqwinting praying that is a good sign but hey ho been here before just have to stay grounded

how are u doing get to ur bed mrs there is bding to do tonight ha ha xxx

Rosa huge hugs that well sucks... give them hell tomorrow morning or stop in by on ur way t o work!!!

xx


----------



## nypage1981

Star- Yay its official! Congrats you have baby on board! 

Kiki- this is the first cycle after HSG, right? I was drawing a blank if it was your second or your first. Oh, wait, yes I remember its your first because you are uber uber excited to be in the first 2WW. Well can't wait for another week when you are testing! Maybe you follow Star! 

Rosa- Darn them! How could they be such crapsters today! After 2 phone calls and they still didn't tell you'd i'd be super peeved. But, now tomorrow it is. Hopefully! Will they tell you by phone or tell you guys to come in for a talk? 

Ready- Hey girl! Did you have any testing or appointments planned this cycle? 

Dee- its debatable whether your pain is from ovulation but yes, I felt my ovulation every few cycles so its totally possible! You should to an opk to confirm the pains are that!

I just woke up. It is 4:30 pm here. I worked overnight til 7 am (first one while pregnant, OMG, it was hard). Now I slept the day away! But really, my body needed it. Im not sure I can do another overnight shift for a while. That was like the hardest thing i've done in a while! Bean doesn't like me staying awake all night apparently. :nope:


----------



## Starchase

Thanks Ny get ur feet up girl do u have to do many night shifts?

xxx


----------



## nypage1981

No, I pick up shifts casually so its when they're available I kind take what I can get. But ewwww, that was not fun! 

Got my next scan on monday! Sooooooo nervous they'll say something like bean is only measuring 8 weeks or something. I can't get in my mind that it will be an 11 week baby, I pray so much that it is.....I don't know how i can wait until monday. Im freaking out!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- Darn them! How could they be such crapsters today! After 2 phone calls and they still didn't tell you'd i'd be super peeved. But, now tomorrow it is. Hopefully! Will they tell you by phone or tell you guys to come in for a talk?

Well, I HOPE we don't have to go in for a talk. Yikes. I assume that he'd just tell me on the phone. I hope it isn't one of those "we need to talk" situations. That can't be good. Who knows...it's a small practice, and he could have been called out for a delivery or something. :shrug: Hopefully tomorrow they'll call. You better believe I'm calling until they do!

I'm sorry you're so tired. Overnights would suck anyway, pregnant or not, so I can't imagine how hard it is to have a little bean! Glad you got some rest.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh rosa- love your bunny ticker. Its good for easter, and the fact that you need to shag like rabbits during ovulation! hahaha


----------



## loveinbinary

Holey moley, I've certainly missed a lot!! 

I've never heard of saliva testing but it's definitely interesting. 

rosa, I'm so sorry they have you waiting till tomorrow for dh's results. That's rather ridiculous since they told you they'd be ready by now. Just keep pestering them! Go in and tell them you aren't leaving until you have your results lol. 

dee, when in doubt bd like there's no tomorrow lol, it certainly couldn't hurt. Well... unless you start to chafe... there it could possibly hurt. 

star, Definitely looks positive to me!! WOOO!!! :dance: keep testing, I bet in a couple days those line will be super dark! Have you given your doctor a call yet? Perhaps they will set up an early scan to make sure all is well and put your mind at ease. 

ny- ugh overnights, I know how you feel. I can't stand even the 3-11 shift at my job, I'm ready to crash before 9 lol. I've concluded that as a pregnant woman I should get at least 2 naps a day, one during work and then one when I get home lol. 

As for me, today has been pretty good. I got out of work early and was able to get some errands taken care of. I got a call from the guy who hit my car last Sunday's insurance company and gave my recorded statement. Good news, they are covering EVERYTHING including the hospital bill!! That is such a relief especially considering the cop didn't write him a ticket. In other good news, I have a scan tomorrow WOOOOO. 22 weeks and so anxious to see how he's grown, even though I saw him just over a week ago lol.


----------



## Kylarsmom

LOVE the tests Star! Congrats hun!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

loveinbinary said:


> Holey moley, I've certainly missed a lot!!
> 
> I've never heard of saliva testing but it's definitely interesting.
> 
> rosa, I'm so sorry they have you waiting till tomorrow for dh's results. That's rather ridiculous since they told you they'd be ready by now. Just keep pestering them! Go in and tell them you aren't leaving until you have your results lol.
> 
> dee, when in doubt bd like there's no tomorrow lol, it certainly couldn't hurt. Well... unless you start to chafe... there it could possibly hurt.
> 
> star, Definitely looks positive to me!! WOOO!!! :dance: keep testing, I bet in a couple days those line will be super dark! Have you given your doctor a call yet? Perhaps they will set up an early scan to make sure all is well and put your mind at ease.
> 
> ny- ugh overnights, I know how you feel. I can't stand even the 3-11 shift at my job, I'm ready to crash before 9 lol. I've concluded that as a pregnant woman I should get at least 2 naps a day, one during work and then one when I get home lol.
> 
> As for me, today has been pretty good. I got out of work early and was able to get some errands taken care of. I got a call from the guy who hit my car last Sunday's insurance company and gave my recorded statement. Good news, they are covering EVERYTHING including the hospital bill!! That is such a relief especially considering the cop didn't write him a ticket. In other good news, I have a scan tomorrow WOOOOO. 22 weeks and so anxious to see how he's grown, even though I saw him just over a week ago lol.

wahoo for scans! lol! my next one is next friday! its a very detailed scan for baby's heart!! Im praying everything is ok , but so far every one of his organs have looked fine so I think his heart will be ok too! but still a little nervous!! :nope:


----------



## nypage1981

Love good luck at the scan tomorrow! Can't wait for more pics:)


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- I am so sorry they didn't call! Those jerks! He definitely knows women sit around and wait! That's all ttc women and pregnant women do is wait! Something probably did just come up like having to deliver a baby. Those babies come when they want, haha. 

Ny- Yup! You are correct. It's the first cycle. Hoping the HSG does it for me! I'm definitely hoping to follow Star! You shouldn't pick up anymore of those over night shifts! It's no good being more exhausted then you already are. Baby smurf must not be a night owl. :coffee: 11 weeks! My goodness! You are getting there my friend! Almost out of First tri.. Hopefully you can calm down a little! :)

Love- That's great that everything is covered! Woohoo for your scan!! Can't wait to hear about it! 

Kylar- I'm sure everything is great with Baby Kendon! I can understand that you would be nervous anyway though! 

Ready- How are you doing hun?

Afm- Only 5dpo and I'm just still waiting.. It's what we all do best! Just ask Rosa. :haha: Just kidding hun! I'm very sorry you have to wait. But i'm looking forward to hearing the results tomorrow! 

Look at my temp dip and rise. It's a doozie.. If it was later in the cycle, I would pin it as implantation! But it's too early! Darn! :dohh:

I think this is the longest 2ww ever. :-=


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Oh rosa- love your bunny ticker. Its good for easter, and the fact that you need to shag like rabbits during ovulation! hahaha

 Thanks! That's exactly what I was thinking!:bunny:



loveinbinary said:


> rosa, I'm so sorry they have you waiting till tomorrow for dh's results. That's rather ridiculous since they told you they'd be ready by now. Just keep pestering them! Go in and tell them you aren't leaving until you have your results lol.

Oh I WILL keep calling! Every hour on the hour if I have to. :haha: I'm glad the insurance thing is all worked out. Those kinds of things can be such a stresser.



Kiki0522 said:


> Rosa- I am so sorry they didn't call! Those jerks! He definitely knows women sit around and wait! That's all ttc women and pregnant women do is wait! Something probably did just come up like having to deliver a baby. Those babies come when they want, haha.
> 
> Afm- Only 5dpo and I'm just still waiting.. It's what we all do best! Just ask Rosa. :haha: Just kidding hun! I'm very sorry you have to wait. But i'm looking forward to hearing the results tomorrow!
> 
> I think this is the longest 2ww ever. :-=

Oh honey I'm only cd4 and this is the longest cycle ever! :haha: I'm sure something came up, or maybe they didn't get the fax first thing in the morning and he had appointments all afternoon. Who knows. We can't control everything. (Even though I'd really like to try!) 

So, my dh told me that there were 4 movies in the "do it to yourself" room. He was telling me the names, which were all ridiculous, but the best was "Spunk 7". He's like well I would like to watch it, but I haven't seen Spunk 1-6 yet, so I'm afraid it won't make sense. LMAO!! :rofl: He does make me laugh...


----------



## Kiki0522

:rofl: hahaha!! That is too funny!!


----------



## repogirl813

wow ive missed a lot 

rosa, that sucks they are making you wait after they already told you he had the results!!!

Star, congrats!!!!

and baby dust to all of you before and after the 2ww


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa that's hilarious!


----------



## Deethehippy

Well we BD'ed last night so if i was ovulating early then we did all we can do :)
Maybe if unsucessful this cycle i will have to go for OPKs ..

How are you today Kiki? Hope your 2ww doesnt go on much longer..

Star, will you be retesting today? i bet it will be darker still if you do :0)

Rosa, i hope you finally got them to answer your calls, i hate that waiting stress
good luck

Hope everyone else is ok, i only get a few mins to read this before work so i cant keep up!


----------



## loveinbinary

Wow, Spunk 7... Because I'm sure 1-6 were just amazing lol.


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> Wow, Spunk 7... Because I'm sure 1-6 were just amazing lol.

Evidently, the first 6 were not good enough to make the "man-test room."

Well, here I am. Still waiting for the results. I'm going to have my dh call the lab, actually. I've already called the doc this morning and left a message. In his outgoing message, he said he'd return calls at the end of the day. I am literally sick with worry. :loo:


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, remember you have every reason to expect good results!! Hopefully you hear very soon...

Dee, I hope you caught that egg! Still, bd again tonight or tomorrow--keep it up until there's no doubt you've ovulated...you don't want to miss it!

Star, I am still so thrilled for you :)

Kiki, your chart looks awesome and don't write off that dip so easily. That _could _be implantation, it is not too early. FX that you start vomiting soon :rofl:

AFM, the cycle already feels long (Rosa we are so in this one together again), but I am already getting a fair amount of cm and ovary crampiness--is that weird? CD7 I believe...

:hi: to everyone!


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Rosa, remember you have every reason to expect good results!! Hopefully you hear very soon...
> 
> AFM, the cycle already feels long (Rosa we are so in this one together again), but I am already getting a fair amount of cm and ovary crampiness--is that weird? CD7 I believe...

I think it probably means that your ovaries are working to create some good eggs, right? That seems a bit early, but maybe that means you'll o early! That'll be exciting! 

Thanks. I was dumb and browsed on "assisted conception" last night, and was reading stories of women who had tried clomid and iui and now ivf and nothing was working. So of course, I start to think that this will happen to me, too, and that we'll have to adopt. Hopefully he'll call today. If not, the lab said they would mail the results, so maybe they'll come in the mail before the doc calls. :haha:


----------



## loveinbinary

It's kind of sad that it took them 7 tries to finally get one worthy of the " man test room " lol. Thinking about it, I wonder what guy has that job. Watching all these videos and picking what is worthy to put in the sample depositing room. I certainly hope the guy in charge of that isn't married... Or at least not ttc. That would be terrible! 

Rosa, wandering to other sections of the board tend to be hazardous to one's health. It's like browsing the miscarriage and second tri losses board during pregnancy, nothing good can come from it and all you manage is to work yourself up over all the things you've read. 

Today I'm not feeling so well, nauseous with an upset tummy but I think it's from what I had for dinner. Today is going to be a looooonnnnnnnngggggggggg day. No only am I anxious for my scan but I get out at 3:30 instead of 3 ugh and I've managed to drop literally everything I have held in my hands multiple times and find my brain has just vanished. I can't wait for work to be over. Wish I had called in.


----------



## nypage1981

Hello everyone! I'm being lazy today in a blah mood. 

Does anyone pregnant or not pregnant know how big a space baby has to move in first tri? I always hear hb around same spot and wondered if it shouldn't be on both sides at different times. Should I be worried that it isn't moving a lot?


----------



## repogirl813

ny I don't think you have anything to worry about as baby starts moving up more and more the baby will start moving alot more they say in 1st tri baby Is still pretty low until it's moved up


----------



## Kylarsmom

ny, try babycenter.com and register how far along you are, they give weekly updates on how big the baby is but also how big your uterus is. it was very helpful to me in the beginning to know how big of an area i needed to be searching with the doppler!!


----------



## rosababy

Doc called. Dh has 80 million :spermy: Holy crap! That's 4 times the amount as normal!
However, his motility was on the lower side of average, only 30% and the morpholity or morphology or something (shape) was only 7%, which is very low. He did say that the most important was the count, and since he has SO many sperm, that it counterbalances the low shape %. He said at this time, continue with the clomid for 4 more months, and if we're not pregnant by then, dh will get another sperm analysis. Whew. Not perfect news, but could have been worse. I feel better just knowing, though. My dh will like the 80 million! :haha: I'm slightly concerned about the 7, but I specifically asked him, so you're not worried about that? He said no, because there are SO many to choose from, there are more chances for better shaped sperm.


----------



## ready4baby

Wow, Rosa, that's great! Trust your doc, it sounds like all is okay... Phew! Is there anything diet-wise, etc, then improves morphology? I'm sure you'll be googling like crazy :haha:

Isn't it crazy how men have like millions of chances at babies every day, and we get one a month??


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar- I did that and they say i have a uterus the size of a grapefruit. That is why im scared because I figured the baby should be in more variety of places..


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- I did a ton of research on vitamins and stuff for men to take to help sperm and Maca was good, Vit E, Selenium....etc. The thing that you would worry about with motility and low morphology is if you did get pregnant it may be with a bad sperm and so it could help to maybe have him take stuff to start healthing up his guys a little? Oh, also Vit C helps motility because they get all stuck together or something like that so they will get up there better!


----------



## Kiki0522

Dee- I'm doing okay thank you! I hope it doesn't take too much longer either and ends with good news! : ) Good call on BDing early just in case!

Love- Hope you feel better soon! What time is your scan?!

Rosa! That is fantastic!! :happydance: If the doc says the lower numbers don't matter then don't worry! That is A LOT of :spermy: so there should definitley be at least one to make it! That plus clomid = bfp next cycle!! If you want to be safe, definitely research what DH can take or eat to help that. It can't harm it! Maca is good. My DH takes it. 

Ready- "Isn't it crazy how men have like millions of chances at babies every day, and we get one a month??" Isn't that the truth! Real fair! 

Ny- I'm sure everything is okay! Baby Smurf is just comfy and content where he/she is. Maybe it moves around other times during the day like when you're sleeping.

Star- How are you doing today?? Anymore POAS?

Afm- 6 dpo and NOTHING going on! haha. Just some tender bbs and a very dry mouth. Temp went up today. I like my chart. Hopefully it keeps rising and means good things! 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Deethehippy

Rosa, that sounds like positive news! So many of the little swimmers going for gold should be a great advantage :0)

I get my OH to take zinc and vit c because i heard it helps the swimmies strength and numbers or something.


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I'd trust your doctor on this one. 4x's the average count is amazing. Not every sperm is going to have low motility and morphology so with all those swimmers hanging around your uterus the best one will make it. Survival of the fittest. Haha I just imagined millions of sperm duking it out in your uterus like a gladiator arena. Last one standing gets the king of all prizes, the privilege of fertilizing your egg. 

Ny- a grapefruit really isn't that large and baby isn't that big yet so its movement is limited. It sort of just hiccups in there and tries to wiggle it's nubs but it doesn't really move around all that much. I got to watch my emergency scan at 10 weeks and he took his time to check everything. Little bean was just hiccuping and wiggling nubs but now actually moving or changing position. That's perfectly normal. It isn't until baby has developed more muscle and whatnot that it's able to roll over this way and that. 

Ready- it isn't fair that men have better chances at creating a baby than us ladies but it's well worth the short straw once we actually conceive. We are the lucky ones who have the precious opportunity to carry our baby and feel all the movements and be the life-force for our little one. No matter how many chances a man has to create a life, he never has the chance to carry it the way we do. Because of that I feel we have the better role. 

Kiki- sadly my scan isn't until 4:45. Sooo far away. Stuck at work for another 2 hours then head home to pick dh up and drive to the doctor. I wish time would just hurry it's way along. 

Star- any more tests to show? We want to see those darker lines!!!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, ladies. I'm relieved and yet still anxious at the same time. He was very clear to say that the most important thing to look at was number, and we definitley have plenty! :haha: The morphology was last on the list of priority, so he really didn't seem concerned about it. You better believe I'm googling the heck out of this tonight! Do you think wearing looser underwear will help this?? He wears boxer briefs, so I don't know if that qualifies as "loose." Maybe he'll have to back off on the alcohol for a while. He doesn't drink every night, but every weekend, he'll have a beer or two. 

He takes maca and a multi-vitamin. What else? Maybe I'll post a thread...there has to be women who have had this problem.

You guys are the best. :friends: Thank you for your support.


----------



## nypage1981

Look up vitAmin e and c. One of them helped the health of spermies. 

Thanks love. I think im tying to convince myself something is wrog again for my scan Monday. Im so nervous. Its been weeks and lots can happen in weeks.


----------



## Deethehippy

Rosa, caffeine is quite a big one too i believe, a cup of tea or coffee or 2 a day is probs ok but not much more, also remember caffeine is in chocolate and colas/some fizzy oranges.


----------



## Starchase

Hiya ladies

How are we all doing?

Rosa fantastic news:spermy: that is amazing how lucky are u honey 80 000 000/1 chance of getting that egg whoo hoo honey and with that eggie having an extra diet of clomid u are gonna have a bubba before u know it... Oh I could not stop laughing at spunk 7 that is hilarious XXXxx

Kiki wow on the temp I think u have implanted oh how exciting is all of this :happydance:

Well here is todays pics again top one this morning last one - tonight 




xxXX


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

Maybe should have waited till tonights dried that was it at one minute this is it now oops :)



XXxx


----------



## nypage1981

Very strong positives. Congrats!


----------



## Starchase

Hey NY 

Thank you how are u feeling now? Not long till ur scan....

XXxxx


----------



## nypage1981

I'm doing ok. One minute at a time. I am always happiest when no spotting! I can't wait for my scan and dread it all at once. Kinda want to stay in happy pregnancy bliss and scared the scan will change it. Eeeeek. Do you need to go in to the docs for an early appt?


----------



## Starchase

Not sure what to do if I'm honest freaking out really want a blood test to confirm but don't wanna see bad result? too scared too buy digital or FRER because of last time... gonna keep going with IC then make an apt with dr they told me after m/c that they wud scan me at 6 weeks to make sure everything ok can scans harm or cause m/c or are they safe enough oh me is this actually happening xx


----------



## nypage1981

They are safe enough I just wouldn't want to do them all the time for the fact that thy bouce sound waves into a baby that is trying to form. I had one at 6 weeks also.


----------



## Deethehippy

Starchase said:


> Not sure what to do if I'm honest freaking out really want a blood test to confirm but don't wanna see bad result? too scared too buy digital or FRER because of last time... gonna keep going with IC then make an apt with dr they told me after m/c that they wud scan me at 6 weeks to make sure everything ok can scans harm or cause m/c or are they safe enough oh me is this actually happening xx

Definately getting much darker Star, i'm sure a frer would work tomorrow :0)
Enjoy - i'm sure it will all be fine :flower:


----------



## Starchase

Thank you Dee I'm all over the place just now I would love blood test then I can be told yep don't know why I'm not believing the IC its there clear as day when do you think another type of test say 100mui will show up xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Rosa- exciting news!!

Ny- I usually found Kendon in nearly the same place until like 16 weeks! always on my left side and really really low. I compared his location to my tattoo I have, lol, and sometimes it would be a few cm different, but not much off. so dont worry =)


----------



## nypage1981

Yes Kylar thats where I find beanie baby- to the left of belly button and low. Guess I won't worry about it since I keep finding it! Sometimes its funny how easy it is, then sometimes takes forEVER.....


----------



## loveinbinary

Well today was a let down. No scan for me :[ 
I had to lay down as soon as I got home because I wasn't feeling well at all, my heart was beating hard, I was having a hard time breathing, and I was shaky. Almost like a panic attack. Anyways, by the time I felt well enough to leave for the doctor there was some traffic so I got there 15 minutes late. Because of that I didn't get my scan. The receptionist was going to reschedule for tomorrow but the stupid ultrasound tech peeked over her shoulder and said not to set it for tomorrow but for late next week or the week after... seriously?? This was the last time I am going to this doctor as I found a doctor I liked much better, dh agrees as he pretty much hates the office I go to now. The only reason I didn't cancel this appointment was because I was scheduled for a scan and so looking forward to seeing my little man again. The doctor I am switching too won't be ordering a 22 week scan because he looked over the scan they gave me at the hospital after my accident and said another wouldn't be necessary. To top it all off dh and I went to the hospital and picked up the records from my visit which included all the scan photos. Of course none of them are profile pictures and mostly unidentifiable. I really wanted a new picture of him now that he's gotten so big but it doesn't look like that will happen unless I schedule another private session, but those tend to be rather pricey. Sorry to have rambled on and on, I'm just really disappointed.


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry you didn't get your scan Love, how disappointing, try to take it easy and not worry, everything will be fine i'm sure and when you see baby he will be even clearer! :0) I get anxiety so i know where you are coming from though.
That doctors sound horrible, i guess they are just busy and low staffed like most health places :/


----------



## Kiki0522

Star- Those lines are looking fantastic!!! Yay!

Love- I'm so sorry you didn't get your scan! Darn doctors! I'm glad you found another one you like better though. It makes all the difference when you have a doctor that you like! 

I'm posting quick because I have to get ready for work but I had to ask you ladies to look at my chart!!! It's the highest it's ever been! All of my cycles put together, my temp never gets this high. Does it look like it's heading towards Triphasic??? Maybe it's too early for that but Wow! It just looks so good! :happydance: 

Have a great day! I'll be back a bit later!

I just checked FF and it says the second rise of temps after O to be considered Triphasic happens between 7-10dpo.. I'm 7 today! I know this doesn't definitely mean pregnancy but I've never had it before! haha I'm going to go insane.. :wacko:


----------



## rosababy

Love, I'm sorry you didn't get the scan. That sucks. :hugs: I say switch doctors.

Kiki, your chart looks awesome! :happydance: 

Afm, I think clomid is messing with my emotions this round. I literally can not stop crying. Like seriously, sobbing. I'm going to be a mess today in front of my students. I got home last night and was feeling okay about the so-so SA and my dh was devastated. He said he felt very demasculated, which I can totally understand. I guess we solved the mystery as to why we are not pregnant yet. I think I'm in for a long haul of ttc...even longer than we've already been going. And I keep thinking I only have 4 more chances on clomid before the doc is done prescribing it to me. What if his sperm can't get it together in time? And here come some more tears... :sad2:


----------



## ready4baby

Oh goodness...it's a rough day for some one here... Love, you are always so positive and encouraging of everyone; I'm sorry you've had a bad day. :hugs: It's such a letdown after looking forward to seeing your little guy! He loves you, though, and he'll do flipflops for you today to say so. You'll see him soon!

Rosa, what happened to you guys overnight?? DH has a GREAT sperm count, so 7% or whatever of a gazillion sperm is way way more than the one required to have a beautiful baby... just wait & see, clomid will do great things for you!

Kiki, :happydance: your chart is amazing; FX crossed all over the place that you guys hit a homerun!


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

I am home sick not feeling very well at all..... Love why don't you explain everything you have just said on here to ur new dr and I bet ya they will give u a scan for reassurance and of course to put on ur fridge!! 

Kiki that is one amazing chart XXxx

Oh well my test this morning was fainter than last nights test? OH said I peed at back of 5am I can't remember really?? My FMU test was then done at 7am would this be naturally fainter it is still there but fainter???

I bought 2x boots own and 2x FRER too scared to use them should I do IC again to make myself feel better or what?

Well whilst typing this I decided to just do it and guess what?



Feel a wee bit better XXxx



xx


----------



## ready4baby

Star, you should feel amazing!!! I know it's frightening to invest yourself after being hurt by a mc, but your tests are blazing strong...it's time to update your ticker & start believing it!


----------



## Starchase

Thanks ready do u know when i'd get a positive on 100mui that is the next goal then I can relax and enjoy gonna phone dr's next week too xx


----------



## ready4baby

Which test is 100? HCG doubles every couple of days usually, and most of those early detection tests are 25ish... I think you'd get a positive already--do it with fmu if you want to be sure. :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

That's scary about the panic attack love! Sorry I know it's disappointing to not get a scan when you expect one, but at least you just had one a week ago! I feel lucky I get them about monthly so I'm sure you can wait a week or so, but the way they are acting about it is quite frustrating, I'm sure! Good luck.


----------



## Kylarsmom

DOn't worry Star, you are totally preggers! You should get a Strong + on a digi, although Idk how many Mui they are.


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm really not all that worried, more disappointed than anything. After meeting my new doctor last week these people come off rather rude. I can understand that they might be busy, especially ultrasound but after they told me they'd check with the tech to see of she could squeeze me in, I sat in the waiting room for about 15 minutes with no other patients. Then when I was called to see the doctor the door to ultrasound was open and was still open when I was finished with the doctor 10 minutes later. As I was talking to the receptionist about possibly rescheduling for today the tech was just standing around chatting with her coworkers about personal stuff, nothing work related. All that time she was just standing around chatting and she didn't have time to squeeze me in and then had the nerve to say I should try to reschedule for another week or two from now? So why did they bother to schedule me for the scan yesterday if they didn't want it done at that time?? The tech was absolutely rude when she spoke to me which makes me glad I won't be going back there. Dh and I are discussing just going ahead and scheduling a private scan for 25 weeks after we shop around for different prices and locations. 

Rosa- I'm so sorry clomid is making you weepy this cycle. Just know you have our virtual shoulders to cry on ANY time you need. I'd offer you a real one if we didn't live so far apart. Your dh is very much masculine. In fact he is so masculine that he has enough sperm for 4 men!! And as the doctor said, it's the count that really matters. My honest opinion is the more you fret about it never happening the longer it's going to take to conceive. Our bodies are strange like that. We can worry ourselves into a delayed af so it would make sense we can do the same with a bfp. 

Star- there is absolutely no way you can mistake those tests for anything but a bfp!!!! Congrats!!!! It's time to ca your doctor and put up a pretty ticker!!!


----------



## Starchase

Thanks everyone the Blue plus is a Boots test and it is 50mui and it is raging positive so really wanna do digi but scared of the words NOT PREGNANT as thats what happened the last time XXxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Yes Kylar thats where I find beanie baby- to the left of belly button and low. Guess I won't worry about it since I keep finding it! Sometimes its funny how easy it is, then sometimes takes forEVER.....

Yes, there were a couple times I tried for like 30 min or more and would only find it for a few seconds then loose it and could never keep it so id be worried maybe i never heard it at all and would get upset ! but then another time i'd find it right away! So weird! But it is such a wonderful sound when you do find i!!:happydance:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Starchase said:


> Thanks everyone the Blue plus is a Boots test and it is 50mui and it is raging positive so really wanna do digi but scared of the words NOT PREGNANT as thats what happened the last time XXxx

your FRER is dark, trust me, a digi would show pregnant! My friend just had a vvvv faint FRER and her digi was pos.!!


----------



## nypage1981

Kylarsmom said:


> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> Yes Kylar thats where I find beanie baby- to the left of belly button and low. Guess I won't worry about it since I keep finding it! Sometimes its funny how easy it is, then sometimes takes forEVER.....
> 
> Yes, there were a couple times I tried for like 30 min or more and would only find it for a few seconds then loose it and could never keep it so id be worried maybe i never heard it at all and would get upset ! but then another time i'd find it right away! So weird! But it is such a wonderful sound when you do find i!!:happydance:Click to expand...


Hahaha. Thats me, totally. Im always like "are you sure we heard it? Was that it?" to OH when I don't catch it very well. Or sometimes I have to quit searching and come back to it if im unable to find it and that sucks!

Woooo! I just figured out how to quote what someone said! Haha


----------



## Starchase

Ha ha thats exactly what I'm like NY I was so chuffed when I managed to get the photos up lol.... love being able to do new things,..

However ladies how do I get a ticker if I was brave enough to put it up Xxxx

Kylar that has made my day thank you xx


----------



## nypage1981

Love- I bet your new doc would totally get you a scan. Maybe say you felt some cramps or some tiny little white lie. Or just explain that you are freaked out after your accident a week ago and havent felt it move as much or something that can easily be scanned!


----------



## rosababy

Love, thank you. :friends: You're right about not stressing. I've known that all along, but my dh was like we really need to manage it now, though. Because obviously it's affecting both of us in physical ways. I think BnB really helps me with that stress management. I wish my insurance covered therapy, because I would love to go in for some talk therapy. Never done that before. Maybe massages...or acupuncture. I do yoga already, but I can certainly stand to do more of it. :shrug: I am also sorry about your panic attack. That must have been scary. I hope you get your scan soon. 

Ready, I don't know what happened! I was fine yesterday and then the flood gates opened! :cry: I was tearing up in kickboxing last night, too, which was ridiculously embarrassing. Luckily, I don't think anyone noticed. :blush:


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- I love yoga. I haven't in a while im afraid to move right now. Lol, but maybe once I get past that I can do fat, pregnant, whale yoga. I think they're right about the sperm count. It isn't aweful and just tell your OH he's got tons of them, just that he's a bit older and they get a tad unhealthy as time goes on. But so do our eggs. Its natural and we have to find stuff to make them healthy again! 
Apparently clomid may be making you kind of emotional but in a week that will all pass too. You guys should get away during your O this cycle and drink lotsa wine and stay somewhere fun. Spring is coming and wine tastes really nice when the weather is pretty:)


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- I love yoga. I haven't in a while im afraid to move right now. Lol, but maybe once I get past that I can do fat, pregnant, whale yoga. I think they're right about the sperm count. It isn't aweful and just tell your OH he's got tons of them, just that he's a bit older and they get a tad unhealthy as time goes on. But so do our eggs. Its natural and we have to find stuff to make them healthy again!
> Apparently clomid may be making you kind of emotional but in a week that will all pass too. You guys should get away during your O this cycle and drink lotsa wine and stay somewhere fun. Spring is coming and wine tastes really nice when the weather is pretty:)

Thanks. :hugs:
I love yoga, too. I think yoga would be good for you, too. I can't wait to take prenatal yoga! One of my yoga teachers is of course 5 months preggo. I'm like awesome. Everyone around me, literally.

80 million is a lot of :spermy: ...hopefully with THAT many it'll be okay. We've been stuck here in the cold, dreariness of the midatlantic for a while...spring break is another 3 weeks away! :wacko:


----------



## nypage1981

Yikes! Thats a late spring break! Well, in about 6 days you better start the BDing right! Is that when you start like CD12? Or do you wait until later. I remember CD10 kind of being like, ok, we better start sooN.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- my new doctor is the doctor that saw me at the hospital. He was just so lovely and local that we have decided to see him. While we were at the hospital he had said that if I switched to his practice I wouldn't need another scan because the one I had there would be sufficient since it was conveniently around the time they would want a scan done. That was the only reason I kept my appointment with this other doctor, I wanted vanity pictures. 

Rosa- it's amazing that so many insurance companies don't cover therapy. At least bnb helps some, I know it's helped me a great deal. It's so hard to relax when it's the one thing you really need to do. What I've found that helps is putting on music to drown out the world then do something I enjoy, like reading or latch hook. The music keeps out disturbances and allows me to just let worry slip away. 

The thing with my 'panic attack' is it's not really a panic attack. I feel no worry or general panic when it happens. I don't know what it is but I'm starting to worry. It's happening a bit more frequently though it doesn't last long, my heart just beats harder to where I can feel it in my face and hear it and I have to breathe short and shallow or else it's uncomfortable and it makes me feel like I'm not getting enough air. 

I'd love to do prenatal yoga. The only thing is I get weird about people watching me so I'm not sure I could join a class but then again I hate exercising alone. Talk about a catch 22. My mom keeps telling me that stretching can make all the difference for when labor comes.


----------



## Deethehippy

Star - if you type pregnancy ticker into google you get quite a few choices.
You need to set it up with your dates and then just copy and paste into the signature part of your profile - you need the code that says BB code i think :0)

Take a digi!!!! Your tests are fab, it will be ok! :flower:


----------



## Starchase

Thanks Dee did it :) xxx


----------



## loveinbinary

Star- woot for ticker!!! Have you called your doctor yet?


----------



## Starchase

hey love

Gonna phone them on Monday dr's in my town not very helpful on a friday as they are already thinking about wknd.... getting past 5 weeks will make me feel better too...

DH just home he has read the instruction manual for the tests and he even saved the picture on his phone of the m/c FRER it is so much lighter than todays results so fx'd XXxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love the ticker star! 
I kinda hate yoga, i think it's because I'm LAZY! lol!! It would be very good for me though, I wish I'd get into it, but I just don't have the time or patience! LOL

Ok so I need to vent for a sec... having a bad day!! As you might know, I have a home daycare and well there is this one boy that has been acting up A LOT and i mean A LOT. I try talking to the parents about it but I feel liek I just nag on him and so I hate to complain to them all the time. They do a very good job of disciplining him, from what I see of it.. so that's not the problem. But he just continually is destroying things in my house and my sons favorite toys and he NEVER listens, he spends a good portion of the day in time out, he is just out of control! He thinks its so funny when he gets in trouble, he body slams kids, a few days ago he wiped diaper cream all over my bathroom walls and it stained, he gets into the art cabinet everytime I turn around ( i had to put a special lock on and if i forget it, he's into the cabinet) and has dumped paint all over my carpet (he did not act alone in this though) he does EVERYTHING he isn't supposed to. I've tried time out, yelling my head off, just talking to him, ignoring him, redirection, positive reinforcement, we just started a good behavior chart this week, NOTHING is helping. So today after he smashed MY son on the ground and then a few min later i found him in the kitchen taking his cup of milk and spilling it all over the entire kitchen and dancing in it ( hes almost 4 by the way, forgot to mention that) I just had HAD It! I thought, if he were at a big daycare he'd be sent home after a day of getting in trouble so much, so I text his mom and didnt say he needed to go home but just that he was having a bad day, not listening again, and described the milk incident, she is at home today shes a nurse and gets a few days a week off, so i thought maybe she'd just suggest picking him up b/c he's a twin and well he never gets one on one with his parents anyway, but they are the type that since they pay for daycare, their kids will be here rain or shine and ALL day, at that. I mean, I understand the paying for it thing, but these kids are seriously here at 8-5:30 everyday regardless of if the mom is off or not. You'd think they could at least pick them up early every once in awhile when shes not doing anything!! Irritates me!! I can't stand being away from Kylar, although a break here and there would b nice, but she will post on FB about relaxing at home and spa days and shopping and all this on her days off while her kids are here the entire day! I just don't get it! Every other family i have, if tehy are off work, their kids dont come bc they WANT to spend time with them! So anyway this mom talked to the boy on the phone about his behavior and said "do you want me to pick him up or what, i just dont get what you want me to do" so i said well in a big daycare ya they'd send him home but i feel bad doing that so i'll just let you know how his afternoon goes. ugh, i have no backbone. i hate being mean or pissing people off but she def didnt sound happy with me. like its MY fault?! shouldnt she be upset with him for acting that way, not with me?? she said he isnt that way at home which makes it sound like either im not doing a good job or that im lying, which im seriously getting so upset and stressed out by him each day im getting worried about the baby and my blood pressure. i want to cry most days he is SO bad. so im def not lying, and i bet he is no angel at home , and if he is, what's that matter, the fact is that he's acting up here and it shouldn't be tolerated, but i feel so mean telling a parent that their child is being horrible! i try it in a nice way but it never does make them happy. ughhh sorry this is so long and so random but i had to get it all out and you can ignore this if you want but im just about to scream and it helped to type it all. thanks ladies!


----------



## nypage1981

So the twin is good? Are there laws against duct taping to a hair if you still watch him and feed him? Hahhahahahahahahaaaha. Sorry, but mom sounds like a huge B. She also sounds selfish and that's what makes kids like that. I would def start telling her of behavioral problems he has and that he needs to start behaving before your house is seen unfit living conditions because of him!


----------



## Starchase

Kylar he so does play up at home!!!!!!! If he didn't she would have been shocked and apologised so much to u as this is so not like her little boy, plus she would have picked him up!!!!.... Rarrrrrrrr u are a saint I couldn't keep ccalm especially if my son and my house were being hurt oh I feel ur anger... I work full time and if i manage to get home quick i pick him up cos I miss him and wanna spend time with him......

Can u send a warning letter home then ditch him?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> So the twin is good? Are there laws against duct taping to a hair if you still watch him and feed him? Hahhahahahahahahaaaha. Sorry, but mom sounds like a huge B. She also sounds selfish and that's what makes kids like that. I would def start telling her of behavioral problems he has and that he needs to start behaving before your house is seen unfit living conditions because of him!

LOL i always say I wish i could do that!!! I know it's just so hard for me im such a softie, I know i need to get the balls and just say he better straighten up or he's out! but i feel so mean! and yes the other twin is good, so i think he's just a bad seed or something, lol


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- I know exactly what you are going through. I went through the very same thing when I used to live with my sister and watch her 5 children. One of them was always behaving that way, more so my middle nephew because he has ADHD and that became his excuse for acting like a proper ass all the time. Mind you I was 15-17 at the time. Nothing worked. The only difference was he used to physically abuse me when I'd watch him. He was maybe 7/8 and would bite, pinch, kick, hit me. At some point I just couldn't watch him anymore until my sister made him listen. I would send his parents a letter because on paper it's much easier to have a backbone. I don't take well to confrontation either and always back down so I know how you feel. Give them several examples of his behavior and violence. If you can sneak it, try getting pictures of his misbehaving to send with the letter. Explain to them that if he is going to continue to act this way in YOUR home then you will be forced to remove him from your care and they will have to go elsewhere. Since they clearly don't want to spend any more time with him than they absolutely have to I'm sure just the threat of kicking him out will have his parents jumping out of their chairs to correct his behavior when he's by you.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Starchase said:


> Kylar he so does play up at home!!!!!!! If he didn't she would have been shocked and apologised so much to u as this is so not like her little boy, plus she would have picked him up!!!!.... Rarrrrrrrr u are a saint I couldn't keep ccalm especially if my son and my house were being hurt oh I feel ur anger... I work full time and if i manage to get home quick i pick him up cos I miss him and wanna spend time with him......
> 
> Can u send a warning letter home then ditch him?
> xxxxxxxx

I know right? i miss my son so much if i have to leave him, i dont get how you can go to the spa all day and not feel super guilty!! geez!!! i know it sounds selfish, but she brings 3 kids to me, and if i get rid of just him, they all 3 would leave, and thats a HUGE pay cut, i know i could find other kids, but it usually takes awhile and ill be going on maternity leave at the same time as they start preschool and the twins wont be coming any more then anyway, so i feel like if i can just stick it out til July and keep this extra money ive been making, we have so many expenses coming up we havent hardly bought anything for kendon and i wanna get money saved up before he comes too, so i keep telling myself i just gotta make it a few more months and then he will be gone, but good Lord it's KILLING me some days! Im at a loss...


----------



## Kylarsmom

loveinbinary said:


> Kylar- I know exactly what you are going through. I went through the very same thing when I used to live with my sister and watch her 5 children. One of them was always behaving that way, more so my middle nephew because he has ADHD and that became his excuse for acting like a proper ass all the time. Mind you I was 15-17 at the time. Nothing worked. The only difference was he used to physically abuse me when I'd watch him. He was maybe 7/8 and would bite, pinch, kick, hit me. At some point I just couldn't watch him anymore until my sister made him listen. I would send his parents a letter because on paper it's much easier to have a backbone. I don't take well to confrontation either and always back down so I know how you feel. Give them several examples of his behavior and violence. If you can sneak it, try getting pictures of his misbehaving to send with the letter. Explain to them that if he is going to continue to act this way in YOUR home then you will be forced to remove him from your care and they will have to go elsewhere. Since they clearly don't want to spend any more time with him than they absolutely have to I'm sure just the threat of kicking him out will have his parents jumping out of their chairs to correct his behavior when he's by you.

A letter sounds like a good idea, i agree, confrontation sucks! Thanks for the advice, it was good! I think they just have their hands too full with them & want someone else to handle the discipline! There are days the only way i can get a reaction or something done is to SCREAM at them, and i hate screaming, its stressful and hurts my vocal chords, lol. i feel like im going to have a panic attack i get so angry, and he doesnt listen when i say it nicely so i have no choice somedays but to get in his face and get mean and scary, and it works, but not for long, he'll turn around 5 min later and do exactly what i just screamed at him not to do. His moms like, take away privileges from him, omg i do that all the time he practically lives in time out and that doesnt work.


----------



## Deethehippy

Heather you are a saint to do daycare with your own son and pregnancy without needing all that to deal with! I agree with the others, he obviously acts up all the time and the mother is glad to have a few hours off! 
You need to seriously discuss with her or maybe you could say he is too much and suggest she goes elsewhere! Although continuity is good for problem kids and maybe you want to pursue it for him? It's not gonna be easy though and i worry that it will get harder as you get bigger?? Not easy, hope something gets sorted :flower:


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- I'm sorry your emotions are all over the place. Are you feeling any better now? According to your DH.. I understand why he feels like that but he shouldn't. You aren't in for a long haul of ttc.. Your body is used to the Clomid now and it WILL work. You won't need to worry about only having 4 more chances because you will only need one! :hugs: I have heard accupunture is a great stress reliever and can even help with fertility! 

Star- Believe it hun!! I love your ticker! Woohoo!! :happydance: It will stick don't worry! Remember that it held on tight with all your dancing last weekend! :) Take a digi!

Kylar- I'm sorry you are having such a tough time with that kid! I watch 2 year old twins and luckily they are very behaved but that's because of me! lol. Their parents do not dicipline them too well, give them whatever they want when they want and same thing.. When they have time off or days off, they go skiiing or shopping or whatever it may be. Everything besides being with their kids. But they preach how much they love to spend time with them. It irritates me to no end! But I would definitely follow Star's advice and send a letter home with what he has been doing. Tell them it's been very difficult for you to manage him because you have other children that need your attention too. I think I would mention that if this was a big daycare, they would be sending him home every day because they don't put up with it. It's a good way to let them know without face to face confrontation. I'm sure he acts that way at home too so his mother is definitely lying. Twins act out or one or the other act out because they don't get the one on one attention and apparently, these kids get NO attention. But you shouldn't have to deal with it. It's not your responsibility to change the kid's behavior. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Rosa- I'm sorry your emotions are all over the place. Are you feeling any better now? According to your DH.. I understand why he feels like that but he shouldn't. You aren't in for a long haul of ttc.. Your body is used to the Clomid now and it WILL work. You won't need to worry about only having 4 more chances because you will only need one! :hugs: I have heard accupunture is a great stress reliever and can even help with fertility!

Kiki, thanks. After a day of teaching, I do actually feel better. It kept my mind and body busy. Who can be sad after 2 hours of folk dancing?! :happydance: I hope you're right...:hugs:

Heather. Document documentdocument. Write down EVERYTHING the kid does, what time it happened and the date, who else was in the room, damage that was done. Take pictures. Set up a video camera if she doesn't believe you. YOU are the boss. Get rid of him. Tell her he has one more chance and then you will have to not take him anymore. I know it's probably bad for business, but you have to think about what it would be like to have him not there and then think about is it worth the money? Another family will come along to fill the place soon. That is absolutely unacceptable. I hate confrontation too, especially when I have to call home and say how bad their kid is. Just WAIT until that kid gets into kindergarten!! Wow, that's going to be a shock for that family, and not the good kind. They will shut that down immediately, and he will change. He'll have to, in order to survive. in the mean time, you don't need that, especially with your own little bean.

So, make a list of all the damage that he has done to your house. Specific things, don't hold back. Tell her he has one more chance, because you like to give people second chances, but you simply can not afford the damages.

OH and safety!!! Say that first!!! No one can argue when it comes to the safety of her own child and the safety of the other children. It has become an unsafe situation, and I am sorry, but _____ will have to find a new daycare starting on such and such a day.

You can do it. Stand up for yourself. It gets easier and easier everytime you do it. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi my lovelies. 

I know it's been a long time since I've posted. This is the first time I've even logged on since my grandmother had her heart attack. I should have logged on just to say hi. But ttc is the farthest thing from my mind these days. And keeping up with everyone would only kill me. It makes my heart ache, unfortunately we lost my grandmother a couple days after her heart attack. She stopped breathing in her sleep. I'm just happy she went to heaven with no pain. 

I just got back from south Dakota yesterday. My step-moms cancer is coming back at an unimagineable rate. Really her only option now is to remove her right leg up to her abdomen, in hopes of keeping from spreading to the left side. But it seems unlikely that doing that would make her quality of life better than it is now. So I'm trying to do as much as I can and be there as much as I can as long as I can ya know? So monthly trips to south Dakota to help them get them around and keep them company through this. Most of all to be with my mom. 

It's been extremely tough the past few weeks, and I'm sorry to bring my drama and sadness to our happy place. But that's what's going on with me. 

I'm hoping to rejoin you when I can. I just don't want to be bed ridden and get a call about my mom. Gahh idk idk idk. I'm thankful dh is by my side to keep my spirits up.
I have to say, that since ttc is no longer a priority to me, and I completely stopped trying so hard.. The sex life has waaaaaaayyyyyy waaayyyy improved. I can't even remember the last time I tried to initiate.. Lol 

I have to say I did have an extremely odd cycle this past weekend. I know I know ttc is nowhere in sight but a girl can still keep tabs on her cycle lol. I had ewcm with some spotting on 11, 12 & 13do. Then 3 days of light af then today I woke up HOT with the covera completely off, and decide to pop my thermometer in for the heck of it. Temp today is what would normally be a post o temp..? Weird. 

I know I sound like a hypocrite.. But the addict in me has to question a lil bit. Hmm? I haven't given too much thought in to it. But if any other things should pop up.. I'll just test to get the thoughts gone. 

Well that's it for me. I'll try to check in as much as possible.

Love you guys


----------



## rosababy

Mrs!!!!!!!! We've missed you so much. :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma. At least she went peacefully. Not that it helps much, but she's not in pain. I'm also sorry to hear about your step-mom. I hope she does okay. It's okay that you're not ttc right now. Sounds like your efforts and thoughts need to be elsewhere. And you never know...sometimes when you "stop" it actually happens! We totally understand why you won't be around much. We'll miss you, of course, and you're always welcome back on here. Love ya! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Yikes! Thats a late spring break! Well, in about 6 days you better start the BDing right! Is that when you start like CD12? Or do you wait until later. I remember CD10 kind of being like, ok, we better start sooN.

Forgot to answer this earlier. VERY late spring break! It always falls around Easter, and Easter is really late this year. Yes, cd12 starts the :sex: 12, 14, 16, 18 and I think we'll throw in 20 just for funsies. :winkwink:


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs!!! I've been wondering where you had made off to. I was worried you had left us for good. :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your grandmother and step-mom. There is never an upside to losing someone but at least you can find the slightest amount of comfort in the fact that she went peacefully in her sleep rather than suffering. In a situation like that, it's the best we can possibly hope for. Your poor step-mom, I can't even imagine what you all must be going through. It's a really tough call to make and my heart goes out to you and your family. 
You should NEVER feel like you are putting a damper on our 'happy place', we are all here for each other, good, bad, ugly, emotional, insane. Whatever it is, we are here to listen and offer the best support we possibly can. 
I'm willing to bet your bfp is right around the corner now. Actually, I can almost guarantee it. That's just how things seem to go. When you find things that are more important that what you were previously obsessing over (and we definitely obsess lol) the things you were previously obsessing over tends to happen. I'm so glad to hear that your bedroom problems have been solved!! It's great that you are finally getting all the action your heart... well ahem... desires lol. 
If you ask me, it sounds like you have a reason to test... so go ahead... :test: :test: :test:


----------



## Kiki0522

Mrs- I am so incredibly sorry to hear about your Grandmother.. She is in my thoughts and prayers along with you and your family! Same goes for your step-mom. My goodness.. when it rains it pours. I'm so sorry you have to go through so much so quickly. :hugs: 
Like Rosa said.. When people stop ttc, they fall pregnant! We still have our fx'd for you! We miss you and love you and look forward to when you can rejoin us again! Stop by anytime you can! :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

I'm going to bed so I can wake up and take my temp!! :haha: The little things that make me happy, lol. 

Have a good night my friends!! :friends:


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> I'm going to bed so I can wake up and take my temp!! :haha: The little things that make me happy, lol.
> 
> Have a good night my friends!! :friends:

LOL! Love it. :hugs: Nighty night, friend.


----------



## Kylarsmom

THanks guys so much for the advise!! I talked to a couple friends today too who all said the same things! I just need to be brave and not afraid to tell her how he's really acting and if he doesn't get better soon I can't do this, its only going to get harder the bigger my belly gets! I feel sorry for his pre-k teacher this fall!! Rosa are you a teacher?


----------



## Starchase

Good morning

Mrs I am sending you the biggest wrap around cuddle ever :hugs: bless ur heart that you even had time to come on and update us we have all missed you like mad :kiss: I am so very sorry about your Grandma I can't think of a better way for her to go though dreaming about her younger years and then slipping away to find them xx 

My Nannie died too but in the last 5 months it was a long hall she had a touch of alziemers and she got really confused but one of my favourite memories was when she thought I was her mother and she told me about sneaking out of the barn to meet my Grandad she was wearing a red dress and shiny shoes and they held hands all night, when I told her sister this story she burst into happy tears as it was a true story i seek comfort in the thought that she was remembering her happiest times so peacefully she crossed over to go find my Grandad :hugs:

You are an amazing daughter and don't ever doubt it you have made a personal sacrifice to look out for ur family and like the other ladies have said your bump will be around the corner xx As for being a hypocrypt don't be daft our obsession is deep seeded and no way can we ignore EWCM lol :happydance:

Come on here whenever u feel down and we will pick u back up :flower:

XXXXxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry about your grandma Mrs, i lost both my grandparents within a couple of weeks of each other (we think my nanny died of a broken heart after my grandad died) a few years back and i totally feel your pain. Grandparents are such an important part of a close family and when they die they leave a huge gap - big hugs to you


----------



## Kiki0522

Temp went up a tiny bit again! So I'm thinking if my temps keep going up.. I may test on Sunday! haha. It would be early but this chart looks too good and I think I owe it to my chart to test. That and I'm crazy. :rofl: 

It's snowing like CRAZY here!! We are supposed to get 6-12 inches! It's NO April fools joke either! It's April! It shouldn't be snowing! :grr: My lights are starting to flicker.. Uh oh.. It's wet heavy snow so power outages are going to happen. Just hopefully not at my house! I'm supposed to have a game night tonight but not sure if that's going to happen. Well, gotta go get ready for work and drive in this crap! Ready, if you are going to work, be careful! 

:finger: That's what I have to say about this darn snow!

Have a great morning everyone! I will check in with everyone later today! 

:dust:


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, so nice to hear from you, but I'm sorry it is with sad news and stress in your life... :hug: You are a sweet, devoted girl to atttend to your family, and I'm so sorry about losing your grandma. We're here for you whenever you have time!!

Kiki, I KNOW--what is up with this snow? The commute was just fine today, although I was nervous last night that I wouldn't be able to get of my driveway with all the snow they predicted. It's so wet & heavy; I secretly hoped power would be out at my office...no such luck though :( Your chart is great, and I totally say :test: but I'm a bad influence...

Rosa, how is your cycle going? I'm seriously bored with mine and not expecting much...

Klyar, I read your predicament and I want to offer sage advice, but I just don't have any. I'd wanna knock that kid into tomorrow if he behaved like that all the time...my stepson is so well-mannered that I do not know how we would handle a child like that. Neither of us have the patience for it; you're a saint!


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom said:


> THanks guys so much for the advise!! I talked to a couple friends today too who all said the same things! I just need to be brave and not afraid to tell her how he's really acting and if he doesn't get better soon I can't do this, its only going to get harder the bigger my belly gets! I feel sorry for his pre-k teacher this fall!! Rosa are you a teacher?

Yes, I teach elementary school music. It sucks to call parents about misbehaving kids.



Kiki0522 said:


> Temp went up a tiny bit again! So I'm thinking if my temps keep going up.. I may test on Sunday! haha. It would be early but this chart looks too good and I think I owe it to my chart to test. That and I'm crazy. :rofl:
> 
> It's snowing like CRAZY here!! We are supposed to get 6-12 inches! It's NO April fools joke either! It's April! It shouldn't be snowing! :grr: My lights are starting to flicker.. Uh oh.. It's wet heavy snow so power outages are going to happen. Just hopefully not at my house! I'm supposed to have a game night tonight but not sure if that's going to happen. Well, gotta go get ready for work and drive in this crap! Ready, if you are going to work, be careful!
> 
> :finger: That's what I have to say about this darn snow!

Where the heck do you live?! Snow in April? I used to live in Michigan, and that was typical... I do NOT miss that! I totally think you should :test: on sunday too!!!! Your chart is very promising!



ready4baby said:


> Rosa, how is your cycle going? I'm seriously bored with mine and not expecting much...

Oh ho hum. Seriously bored with mine, too, and also not expecting much. :coffee:


----------



## nypage1981

MRS- what a coincidence that I wrote on yoru wall yesterday and you popped on! I am so sorry about the loss and the stress your family is going through. Stay strong and love those that are still close to you. We miss you and hope you actively TTC soon:) Or in the mean time, get knocked up without trying! 

Hahahahaha about the snow girls. Sorry, im not laughing at you, but with you:) We have most melted but MN is soooooooo dirty and icky right now. I hate this part where snow starts to leave but its all muddy and nasty for a while. Hope you all dig yourself out of that mess. We had the wet, heavy stuff last week and it was horrible to shovel or clear off the car .


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I don't think any of us are a good influence when it comes to testing. I can tell myself not to test, though I always cave lol, but when it sounds like someone else may get a bfp I'm all :test: :test: :test: :test: lol. 
I agree with you about wanting to knock that child into next week. Dh and I really don't have the patience for a child like that either. It's clear why he behaves that way, his parents don't spend enough time, if any at all, with him and regardless of the kind of reaction he is getting he is enjoying just getting a reaction and any form of attention. It's really sad. A child's behavior reflects a lot on the parenting. If you don't put forth the effort into being a parent it shows in how your child acts. 

Ny- wooot!!! I just noticed you are a few days past 11 weeks!!! Second tri is just around the corner and things will be much better, well aside from the fact that the bathroom will be your best friend since your bladder will be become a trampoline.


----------



## nypage1981

Love- Im already a frequent pee er! Just hoping I get to second tri and things are lookin good on my scan. EEEEEEEEEEk.


----------



## rosababy

And the sad thing is, when that kid gets into school, it'll be the teacher's fault! I think people should have to go through a parenting training before they have kids. :wacko:


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> Oh ho hum. Seriously bored with mine, too, and also not expecting much. :coffee:

I hear you...sometimes it's easier to lower our expectations in order to get through the month. I had a chance to vent a little to friend last night about ttc, and she was all about how there are sooo many means & technologies for getting pregnant that we haven't even tried yet (and may not need). And she's right; I suppose that is comforting. And, Rosa, you are just a little further ahead of me in the ttc cycle & you've got Clomid to help you along! I know you are lower expectations, but I think you've got a great chance this cycle!! It's just the WAITING to ovulate....BORing. :D


----------



## Kylarsmom

Star, thanks for sharing about your nannie, my grandmother has demensia, your story about her made me want to cry, it is a very hard sad disease and hard to watch the loved ones affected by it. i love that they love to talk about the past but it really makes me sad to think how we are living in our prime days right now. these are they days we will think about and remember when we are old, sounds so cliche, but its true. i love being young and dont want to be old (who really does?) but eventually it happens to everyone and we will look back and miss these days so much, i need reminded of that from time to time to seize the moment and not stress about stupid little things and just enjoy the here and today, myself, my youth, my life, my husband and my kids (sounds odd to say kidS) !! =) Happy friday all!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- you think you pee a lot now, just wait. I can't sleep through the night.. Ever. I get up to pee at least 5 times between about 12-5:30am. And that is with going a few times before going to bed. What really gets me is I can pee, leave the bathroom and have to go again within 10 minutes. I can't wait to have my bladder back lol. Your scan is on Monday isn't it? You HAVE to post pictures this time, or else!! Lol.


----------



## nypage1981

I pray there's something there to post a pic of! Your peeing won't get any better in the third tri. Worse!


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> Oh ho hum. Seriously bored with mine, too, and also not expecting much. :coffee:
> 
> I hear you...sometimes it's easier to lower our expectations in order to get through the month. I had a chance to vent a little to friend last night about ttc, and she was all about how there are sooo many means & technologies for getting pregnant that we haven't even tried yet (and may not need). And she's right; I suppose that is comforting. And, Rosa, you are just a little further ahead of me in the ttc cycle & you've got Clomid to help you along! I know you are lower expectations, but I think you've got a great chance this cycle!! It's just the WAITING to ovulate....BORing. :DClick to expand...

That helps! Like what kinds of things, besides IUI and IVF? I'm not sure which is worse...waiting to ovulate or waiting to test?! :coffee:



loveinbinary said:


> Ny- you think you pee a lot now, just wait. I can't sleep through the night.. Ever. I get up to pee at least 5 times between about 12-5:30am. And that is with going a few times before going to bed. What really gets me is I can pee, leave the bathroom and have to go again within 10 minutes. I can't wait to have my bladder back lol. Your scan is on Monday isn't it? You HAVE to post pictures this time, or else!! Lol.

Oh great. I do this NOW!


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- you aren't alone. Even before my bfp I was peeing constantly. I swear I have no bladder, just a tube that runs from my stomach to the toilet. No matter how many times I would go to the bathroom, if I sat there long enough I could pee again. I'm going to have to start wearing depends when I hit 3rd tri or else I'll probably just piss my pants.


----------



## nypage1981

Yea. i peed mine in third trimester with my daughter. Just once! So proud. I only have one kidney so it goes through that much faster and doesnt hold there for long so im peeing more than the normal person anyways! I barely drink liquids, bad, i know, but all my life i've trained myself not to because I can't not pee right after drinking something!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- why do you only have one kidney? Selling your organs on the black market lol. I can drink nothing all day, take one sip of something and have to pee so bad my bladder may explode.


----------



## nypage1981

Love- how do you think I got my bfp? I had to sell organs dammit!


----------



## loveinbinary

hahaha "I bought my bfp on ebay, it only cost me one kidney"


----------



## Deethehippy

loveinbinary said:


> Rosa- you aren't alone. Even before my bfp I was peeing constantly. I swear I have no bladder, just a tube that runs from my stomach to the toilet. No matter how many times I would go to the bathroom, if I sat there long enough I could pee again. I'm going to have to start wearing depends when I hit 3rd tri or else I'll probably just piss my pants.

LOL i shouldn't laugh but that is kinda funny - the pissing pants bit.
I'm not even pregnant but if i laugh too much or cough too much i can leak! 
Womens bladders are way less effective than mens :/


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- tell me about it. I see DH pee only a couple times a day. Me, I pee a couple times an hour. It drives me up a wall. I would LOVE to give him my bladder for a week and see how he likes it lol.


----------



## ready4baby

LOL girls on peeing like crazy... :rofl: How is everyone today?

My hubby made me delicious martinis last night because of my horrible week at work, and our neighbors came over to join in the fun and we ended up with a puking guest! Yikes, oops, I guess they were too good! Question, though, my temp skyrocketed today and I don't get it. I know alcohol can effect your temp but I've never noticed it do anything to mine. It's too early for O!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- sounds like you had a fun night! Sorry you had a sick guest, but as you said that just means your drinks were too good lol. Hmm... maybe you drank more or had stronger drinks that you normally do? That could have caused your temp to spike.


----------



## ready4baby

loveinbinary said:


> Ready- sounds like you had a fun night! Sorry you had a sick guest, but as you said that just means your drinks were too good lol. Hmm... maybe you drank more or had stronger drinks that you normally do? That could have caused your temp to spike.

:thumbup: We totally had a fun night...maybe you're right, and it's just some alcohol effect. I feel great today; no hangover or anything though. There's no way I'd O on cd 8 or 9, so it's gotta be that. Still feel warm this afternoon though :shrug: If I did O, we're definitely out, as we didn't bd close enough to it! How's your bubs?


----------



## nypage1981

Ready maybe youre a little sick? I always gt a cold or something after drinking nights.


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm glad you had a fun night. With all the stress of ttc you definitely deserve it! And to top it all off, no hangover. Sounds perfect to me. Well, if it's possible at all that you are ov'ing early I say get to :sex: for the next couple days just to be sure. You can NEVER have too many :spermy: swimming around in there lol. 

Bubs is doing great! I don't know what's gotten into him but yesterday he was having a rave in there and he seems to be having a wigglefest today. Not that I'm complaining, it feels so good to have him wiggling around in there even though he's discovered that mommy's bladder makes a wonderful trampoline lol.


----------



## ready4baby

Woohoo trampoline bladder!! :) We did BD this morning, but maybe you're right Ny & it's a little cold or something. Like everything else with ttc, I just have to be patient and wait for more temps to see what's up! Waiting waiting waiting--enough already! :) 

Our snow is melting away again; mother nature's little april fool's joke is short lived...beautiful and sunny :) Getting a haircut this afternoon, and its just me & my stepson tonight. SO glad it's the weekend...


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm not feeling so woo on the trampoline bladder, but whatever makes him happy I can live with as long as he is safe. My bladder on the other hand may need some plate armor to protect it. 

ready- all us ladies ever do is wait. Wait to meet the right man, wait for him to be ready to marry us, wait for him to be ready to start a family, wait to ov, wait to test, wait for the first doctors appointment after a bfp, wait for the first scan, wait for the 12 week scan... the list just keeps going on and on and on and on.


----------



## ready4baby

loveinbinary said:


> I'm not feeling so woo on the trampoline bladder, but whatever makes him happy I can live with as long as he is safe. My bladder on the other hand may need some plate armor to protect it.
> 
> ready- all us ladies ever do is wait. Wait to meet the right man, wait for him to be ready to marry us, wait for him to be ready to start a family, wait to ov, wait to test, wait for the first doctors appointment after a bfp, wait for the first scan, wait for the 12 week scan... the list just keeps going on and on and on and on.

Well, bubs seems to be enjoying the fun trampoline :) You are SO right about waiting--it must be in our DNA. :dohh: Are you having a better couple of days now?


----------



## loveinbinary

And men wonder why we are crazy. Turn the tables and they wouldn't make it out alive lol. 

I'm definitely having a better couple days now that I have the day off and little one is bouncing around. I really wish I could take a couple days off to just relax.


----------



## rosababy

Ready, my temp ALWAYS skyrockets after a night of drinking. Even only a few glasses of wine, and I barely feel drunk or tipsy, I have high temps. Maybe it just affected you more than usual. You're right, it's WAY too early to be o'ing. 

I had a fab day with a friend from grad school. She ran a workshop and I learned so much! I love that. I love being excited about my job again. :happydance:


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, glad you had such a great day!!

Star, how are you doing?


----------



## Starchase

Hey ladies

How are we all doing we had slipped onto page 2 so I thought I'd nip on and get us back onto the top of page one lol :) I'm doing good thanks, bbs now very sore and swollen, poas was extremely dark yesterday got me rather excited as I hadn't poas for 48hrs and boy did it double :)

Gonna phone dr tomorrow and hopefully get bloods to confirm bubba, got annoying cramps that come and go,,..... but as u all know I'm well aware of them!!! Hopefully they are all ok?

Did any of u get cramps?

, ididn't know I was pg with my son so guessing I had no signs or cramping it was my boobs that made me test!! But the m/c it was the cramps that I noticed and they got worse at time went on praying theses don't get any worse

XXXXXxxxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Cramps are completely normal in some pregnancies star, i had them with my last BFP which did end in miscarriage obviously but my bump buddy at the time also had them from very early on and she still has them and is now 20 weeks :0)
Try not to worry, every woman and every pregnancy is different too.
I think it is just things nestling in and stretching a bit :0)

I am still waiting to ovulate but i expect it about CD20-21 so we just have to keep BDing lol Yawn, i want to be in the TWW already!!!!
Of course i don't know for sure i haven't except usually i get sore boobies right after and a higher daytime temp (i dont do temps properly) which i do not.
I dont wanna miss the eggie :0)


----------



## Starchase

Oh hope u catch that eggie this month Dee, thank u for ur kind words I'm now lying flat on the sofa hoping that it is completely normal... I had major stomach surgery 2 years ago so i'm telling myself its that its horrible cos its the same side as m/c same bloody ovary but I do have bad back on same side which i'm taking as good sign

Hang in their beanie Xxxxx

I hear ya I was the world's worst with oh AGAIN really!!!! I wanna be in 2ww already ha ha XXxxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies.. Just checking in. 

Temps were looking fantastic! Highest they have ever been during any cycle. But sadly they are slowly dropping.. I guess I'll see what they do tomorrow but I'm not very hopeful for this cycle anymore. O-well. :shrug:

Going to enjoy the rest of my lazy Sunday! We have had a busy weekend so far! Friday night we had about 8 people over for game night. It was a blast! Then yesterday my Dad stopped by, I had a photo shoot for my friend's 4 year old son. DH and I love photography and always get compliments on it so we set up a photo studio in our loft and are starting to take photos of friends and families children and family photos. It's a lot of fun! Then my Mom came over for dinner and a movie. I'm wiped from all the entertaining!


Star- I'm sure Beanie is hanging on very tight! I know it's hard not to worry about the cramps but I'm sure they are just bean getting nice and comfy in there! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sorry about your temps Kiki, but it is not over until it is over :0)
Sounds like you have had a fab weekend though, if not a bit busy busy :0)


----------



## Kiki0522

Good morning ladies!

So my temp is the highest it's ever been today. Not sure what to make of it, haha. I am certain AF is coming because of the cramps. I also had a tiny bit of light brown spotting this morning and I was like oh she's early! But it was only when I wiped(sorry tmi) and it's gone. AF isn't due til Wednesday. I never spot before AF so i'm quite confused now. :wacko: 

Hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki, you certainly have a wacky chart--it's odd enough to get my heart pumping for you! It's kind of like you've had two possible implantation points in one cycle...FX for some wonderful news. Good heavens, girl, when are you going to :test: already???

Don't forget, I want a photo shoot of my little bundle some day, too :)

How is everyone? My temp dipped low today, so I'm totally FXFX that I O a couple of days early this cycle & don't miss it entirely when I'm out of town this weekend! (Yes, I'm the crazy lady that doesn't want a christmas baby but is so obsessed with wanting to be pregnant that I immediately disregard that...BD here I come!)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies :) I have been so busy with my new job I have BARELY had a chance to get online......I totally feel in my heart 100% I miscarried last month and it doesn't seem like I'm going to Ovulate this month although the fertility monitor did peak but my temps say otherwise. I guess I'll wait and see what happens but I'm happy either way I've become a "I GIVE UP" person.......hubby couldn't believe it when I first said that...as of course I pee'd on sticks like crazy and I won't be ever again. I told him there is no point....so I am a sit back and stalk girl now LMAO.....I'll be praying you all get your BFP soon!!! Much love miss you all!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

My chart is wacky! I'm so confused! Haha. I'm trying to hold off testing and it's driving me nuts! 
I can't wait to have a photo shoot with your little bundle! Did you see the photos from this weekend? I was so happy with how they came out! it's okay that you are a little crazy. We all are! :rofl: Fx'd your Christmas baby is on it's way! 
I'm keeping my fx'd for you that you O early!

Andrea- Its nice to hear from you! All of this can get so overwhelming but don't give up! We are here for you!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Morning ladies!

Kiki, sounds promising to me!! Don't give up yet! 

Had a really bad weekend. Yesterday we got in my car to go to breakfast before church, when all the sudden we felt a speed bump. We were joking about what on earth it could be, when we look in the rearview mirror and see our kitty flipping wildly in the air like a fish out of water, it was horrible she looked in immense pain, i started screaming and was hysterical. DH said oh shit and turned around and i said don't let Kylar see and i covered my face and just cried and cried and he said she was already dead and i couldn't watch what he did with her. i really wish i hadn't witnessed it b/c i keep getting flash backs of what she looked like in the rearview mirror. i was a mess all day. =(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Kylar that sounds HORRIBLE sweetie :( my goodness....I couldn't imagine that....I'm so sorry....My thoughts an prayers are with you! XOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sooooooo sorry Heather, that is an absolutely awful accident to have happened :( 
I used to work as a veterinary nurse and i am sure that kitty would not have suffered for too long though i know that does not really help you now.
RIP to your cat :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Kiki - when are you going to TEST?!!! How many DPO are you ? :flower:


----------



## repogirl813

kylarsmom I am soo sorry bout your kitten that is horrible


----------



## ready4baby

Kylar, :( I'm so very very sorry...I have two cats at home that I love on like crazy and it would absolutely crush me to loose them. It was a total accident, and these things happen all of the time. Dee's right; I'm sure it happened very fast and kitty is on to a pain-free place full of the greatest kitty climbers covered in catnip. I'm sorry. :(

AFM, I'm totally fertile myrtle! All of a sudden, CM is flowing like crazy and my cervix is moving up. Woo-hoo! I guess I'll start OPKs tonight and pray for that early O.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh I wanna cry about your kitty Heather. Thats tough, im sorry:(

I had my ultrasound today for my NT test and I have a baby! Yay im so excited. I was very scared, but the baby is measuring 12 weeks so that is a good thing. The back of the neck measurement was .9 mm which the tech said was very good. They want it to be under 3 i guess? Woohooo! Hope my blood test matches up with the great news and theres no risk for us to have a downs baby! Was good news today, now I think i'll tell my mom:) I still spot a little, and once again, they don't see a reason on ultrasound so fricken A who knows! Maybe if I forget about it, it will stop. Lol. I wish. But seems like im getting further and further ans seeing good things with the baby, so I am getting happier about it all. 
 
Star- I still have crampies on and off sometimes. One thing- drink tons of water, you cramp less. 2- laying down is a good idea, just to relieve it a bit for you. And don't worry too much .Once you've had a pregnancy already, cramping is more noticed because your uterus has been stretched and loses elasticity. This is what my doctor told me at my beginning appointment. Cramps= ok. 

Kiki- test soon! Just to get clarity from this wacky temp cycle.

Ready- when is yoru weekend away, this weekend? Hurry on the ovulation! Is this early for you, or normal time? Time sure flies when im not the one living the cycle, seems to me like you were just in the 2WW!


----------



## ready4baby

repo, how is your pregnancy so far? is that a new scan photo??


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Ready- when is yoru weekend away, this weekend? Hurry on the ovulation! Is this early for you, or normal time? Time sure flies when im not the one living the cycle, seems to me like you were just in the 2WW!

Ny, YAY for great scan results! As we all expected! I'm glad you're letting yourself get more excited. Definitely tell your mom...she'll flip out :) Do you have pics?

I'm in MN this weekend for two days, so I'm just hoping my peak days aren't while I'm away...I've kinda prepared myself for that to be the case, but then I got all this CM on cd12 so I'm like :shrug: maybe I'll be early this time. And then Aruba is less than three weeks from now :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

I do have pics! I am happy you all have been correct this entire way:) For once, i will be happy im not right! 

I think with the great CM maybe just do it every single day this week and then you'll still have a chance if you peak over the weekend cuz there will be lots up there! Thats exciting. I would totally count you in for this cycle with good EWCM right now. I'm so very jealous of Aruba. Omg I want to go so bad! That sounds fun, hopefully you are knocked up for it. Hahahahaa! 

I have pics, but not sure how to put them on here? Lemme try.


----------



## nypage1981

Ok, i think I figured it out- My baby, 12 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







Baby 003.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8









Baby 001.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ready4baby

WOW, Ny, those are amazing shots at 12 weeks! What a perfect little babe...congratulations!! :) I hope you believe it now!!


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you! I'm a believer!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks everyone for the comforting words! I just need to quit replaying it in my head, and I'll be ok. I really hope you are right and that she wasn't in pain long. 

OMG NY, congrats , I knew baby would be doing good! I can't believe you are already 12 weeks! Crazy!! Love the scan photos yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Starchase

Oh my oh my NY thaere is a baby in there!!!!!!!! lol that is a superb scan just amazing...... thannk you so uch for the advice of drinking loads guess what it works the cramps are so much less today as i have drank all day... and oh boy am I sleepy

Jump to it ready ha ha get on the catch the eggie train...

Oh Heather my thoughts are with you honey you must be heart broken xxx

XXxxxxxx


----------



## ready4baby

Woo-hoo! Did everyone hear that?? Ny's a believer now :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Lol, shhhh, don't tell:) Wouldn't want people to think im excited or anything:)


----------



## EJW147

Ny- Congrats!!! What beautiful pics! Yay now you can put your mind to rest a little bit!! :) So excited for you!!


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- WOOOT!!! Absolutely ADORABLE little bean you've got there. It's about time you shared a picture of that bundle of absolute cuteness!! I just KNEW all of your results would come back wonderful. Now I can finally breathe knowing that you are finally starting to get excited, but I promise I won't tell lol. You should definitely share this news with your mom, I'm sure she is going to be so over the moon she'll never come back down. I almost feel bad for little beanies when I see scans pictures. They always look so smushed, like the walls of our uterus are going to crush them, though of course that isn't the case. I know they have plenty of room, for now lol, but I can't help but feel bad they they look all squished lol. 

Star- Cramps are normal, I STILL get them only now it's like a charlie horse in my uterus. As hard as it is, and believe me I know, just try to relax. Every pregnancy is different and just because you have overlapping symptoms from your loss doesn't mean that this little one isn't going to be super super sticky. With my loss I started spotting a couple days before I hit 7 weeks. I had an emergency scan that showed a corner of the placenta was folded over itself which was causing the bleed. They said there was a 50/50 chance that it would fix itself. Unfortunately things didn't work out that way and I beanie was lost at 7+3. With this pregnancy I started spotting, again, just before 7 weeks. The only thing I could think was "great... here we go again" and prepared myself for the worst. I already had an early scan booked for a couple days after the spotting started so I decided to just wait it out. To my complete surprise my little button was safe and healthy in there at my scan. They couldn't find a cause for the bleeding and I honestly didn't care since he had a strong little heartbeat and there were no indications of placental problems. Just try to have faith that your little one is going to hang in there so he or she can snuggle up to you in another 8 months. What I found helped me when I was worried or scared was talking to him. Telling him how much he was already loved and pretty much willing my love to keep his little heart beating. Somehow it just made me feel better.


----------



## nypage1981

Love- I agree that they look smushed. I even asked her that- I was worried my sac didn't look big enough for baby and she said its fine....but i have seen ladie's who is really big and round and that worreid me. Idk....also, about your placenta at 7 weeks....today she told me the placenta hasn't started yet and those take over around 13-14-15 weeks....im confused!


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- the thing with them looking all smushed is because it's only 2D. When you see them in 3D/4D you can clearly see there is PLENTY of space, until late in the third trimester of course when there just isn't space for anything lol. She's right, the placenta doesn't take over until closer to second tri but it starts forming early on as that is what is holding the little one in place. It is getting all it's nutrients from the yolk sac but the blood is coming from the placenta if I'm not mistaken. With the corner of the placenta being folded over there was a 50/50 that the placenta would detach completely, which is what ended up happening.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh gotcha. Ok, that makes sense I think. Lol. I was worried maybe my placenta shoulda been taken over by now! Weird that they can't find a source for my constant spotting....maybe its something with the placenta too...Hope not. They showed me yolk sac still there offering nutrients so thats good. Your avatar scan pic is better than mine. Lol. Wish i could see the brain better! Hope it has one. Hahahahhaa


----------



## loveinbinary

It makes sense because the placenta can't take over later if it hasn't been made yet lol. Plus, they don't just appear overnight. There is just so much to build in there no wonder it starts early lol. It's very unlikely that your spotting is caused from issues with the placenta. If that were the case they would have found it because when they scan they aren't there for vanity purposes lol, they check EVERYTHING. They keep poking around at my ovaries and cervix on the scans to make sure there is nothing out of sort there. My scan is more detailed than yours because I didn't have my 12 week scan and NT testing until I was 14 weeks. It's really amazing what a difference those 2 weeks can make. Plus, my scan had to be done internally because he was being a shy little buggar and not letting her see him from the outside.


----------



## nypage1981

Ahhhh gotcha. I was so hoping i graduated from internals and she didn't end up doing one. Yay! I hate those. My NT scan took a long long time for her to get a good pic of the neck fluid and the baby being in a good profile. Apparently those are the 2 things it needs to be for a good picture. My baby kept his hand up by nose so that made the profile not perfect when she had a good view of the neck fluid. Finally did it but took a while>! She also found out that my one and only kidney is like, even with my ovary. So super low, and she kept running into it. How weird!


----------



## Starchase

Ladies just look Whoo hoo



:happydance::cloud9::happydance:

XXXXxxxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Ha! Beautiful test star! :) Yay!


----------



## Kiki0522

Well.. No idea what is up with my temps or my cycle. AF is here. :cry: There goes my last shot for a 2011 baby. I guess what sucks the most is I was supposed to have a 2011 baby. My LP was only 10 days so that sucks. It all sucks. Now I have to figure out if this short LP was just a fluke thing or if I should start taking something to lengthen it. What happens if it's short next cycle.. Ugh. I'm so sick of this. I don't know if it's because I O'd so late or what. It's usually 12 or 13. O-well.. So not in the mood for any of this right now. 


Ny- Beautiful pics of Baby smurf!

Star- That is so exciting to see the words on that test! So happy for you!


----------



## loveinbinary

Honestly, I think I liked internals more. Walk in to hear my favorite words "go empty your bladder" lol. With the external scans you have to drink soooo much water (really not all that much but it feels like an ocean) and then hold it. I had a hard time holding it BEFORE I got pregnant... now I'm lucky if I can manage to go to the bathroom then stand up and NOT have to go again lol. I think it's cute when they have their hands up by their face, but of course not when you are trying to get a good picture to take home and show off. My little one kept doing that during my gender scan when we saw him in 3D/4D. All the pictures I took home of him had his little hand in the way lol. Come to think of it, he was doing that again when I had the scan at the hospital after my accident. I'm willing to guess that your little beanie is a boy just because of all the grief it is causing you. Mine did the exact same lol.


----------



## ready4baby

Oh, Kiki, :cry:, I'm sorry! Your chart was so promising; oh I feel bad... Stupid, bad, ugly witch. Have you been doing the maca this cycle? Did you try any other supplement type things? 

Isn't it absolutely the worst that we can't plan and pick when to have our babies?? But we will get them. Just think..you'll be all big and pregnant over the holidays and your entire family will rub your belly for good luck :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Star- SEE!!! You really are pregnant lol!

kiki- Are you sure it's af? I'm sorry you had a short lp, fingers tightly crossed that it was only a fluke. I know how you're feeling, I was supposed to have a February '09 baby. To think he or she would already be 2 years old.. Have you considered trying soy isoflavones? I read many posts about how it helped so many women. It's supposed to be natures clomid.


----------



## nypage1981

Kiki----So sorry hun:( Im so mad at your cycle right now! Ugh. Thank you also for the congrats even when you feel so frustrated and let down. Thoughtful. I took B complex to help my LP. It helped a little bit, but that made my cycle longer. That IS technically what we want, its just tough to have a longer cycle. Maybe look into that.


----------



## Starchase

Kiki I'm so sorry honey bloody cycles!!!! Wee should be able to take a pill and then get a baby in 2 weeks time no mucking about or stress.... big hugs darling XXXXxxxxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- Thank you so much for your kind words hun. I am very much hoping to be able to be pregnant over the holidays. I actually stopped the maca this cycle just to see what it would do. Maybe I should try that again. I almost want to just be completely clean of everything to see if my cycles will even out and figure themselves out but I don't know how long that will take and I'm sick of waiting so I probably won't do that.

Love- Yes I'm sure. Thank you for the advice. I may research the soy. I have never had an LP this short before so I'm hoping it's just a fluke. They are always 12 or 13 days long. 

Ny- Thank you hun. I am so mad at my cycle too. So confused too. It's really messed up this month. I actually researched B complex a few months back so maybe I will try that. How long was your cycle while you were on it? 

Star- Thank you. I really wish we could just take a pill. I would be happy with 2 chances a month instead of only one. It feels like forever to wait to do this all over again.


----------



## nypage1981

Kiki- it was 30-35. It before that was about 30 on average. So nothing horrendous, but did do it. But that was to be expected a bit I suppose since it lengthens LP, but doesn't necessarily move Ovulation up. At least not for me. So, this was cycle one after HSG, and the cycles before this you had good LP...hmmmm. What could this be? Yes, if you've stopped stuff, possibly just a fluke from stopping stuff. I would believe that and try natural next cycle and THEN if messed up, take something. Give your body the chance for natural after the HSG maybe right?


----------



## ready4baby

Maybe stopping the maca was an adjustment for your cycle, just like starting it would be...you could try using that again... I've been taking a Bcomplex the last couple of cycles; no luck so far except for really yellow pee! :) Some people also take a B50 which has a much higher amount of just B6 or 12 or something... There is so much you can research if you want to try something different!


----------



## nypage1981

Yes I took a bcomplex with 50 of everything. It smelled aweful, tasted worse, and made my pee neon. But I still did it anyway!


----------



## ready4baby

Okay mine is just a regular Bcomplex, I think it's 2.5mg of each or something, not 50. Maybe that's why it hasn't done much for me...not that I want a longer LP, pretty much just want that sticky bfp! GRRR I'm mad at that witch for you, kiki. :hissy:


----------



## nypage1981

Yea- guess they say to try and up it if its not doing anything. Other than the LP- what do you take it for then? I am not sure what else it does. I totally quit it now, made me wanna gag.


----------



## Kiki0522

My cycle was 28 days this cycle but it's because I O'd late on CD18. I figured I would have a 30 day cycle with a 12 day LP. I'm thinking it may just be a fluke thing. Or maybe because I stopped maca. Maybe I'll try the Maca again and see if that helps. Especially since that never did any harm to my cycle before. If my LP is still short next cycle, i'll try the B vits. 

Thank you for your advice Ladies! It's so stressful and overwhelming to try to figure out what to take or do every cycle because I feel like it's trial and error and I'll just be behind another month when it doesn't work and I won't know what to change.

Ready- I'm so mad too! It's bad enough she showed up but 2 days early and messing up my cycle is even worse! :brat:


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Yea- guess they say to try and up it if its not doing anything. Other than the LP- what do you take it for then? I am not sure what else it does. I totally quit it now, made me wanna gag.

I honestly don't remember--how sad is that? I think I had read it could improve egg quality, and I thought after my early mc that would be a good idea. It is probably doing nothing :shrug: Maybe I'll try soy next month, or beg for clomid...something different might be good, as the same old is getting, well, old.


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry Kiki, i asked you to test and now i read this :( Nature sucks sometimes. I am such an organised person and it sucks so much that we cannot just organise a pregnancy :/ 
No 2011 baby but we can still get our 2011 BFPs :0)


Woohoo Star - how fab is that?! :thumbup:


----------



## Kiki0522

Dee- Thank you. I appreciate that. :)


----------



## ready4baby

Well my OPK was about as negative as it gets for me, so I'm not as far along as I had hoped in my cycle :( A few more days and then I'm out of the game this month... 

Where are you Rosa?


----------



## EJW147

Kiki- I'm so sorry Af came! Its so frustrating and upsetting its not happening quickly for all of us. :( I wanted a 2011 baby too which wont be the case for me either. :hugs:

AFM-I have an appointment later this month with a gyn and I want to demand clomid!! lol Like you said Ready it will feel like I'm trying something different. I wish my appointment was sooner my temps this cycle are soo low I wonder if its from the metformin? :wacko: Hmm I wish I knew a fertlity specialist I could have on speed dial and call all the time! lol


----------



## rosababy

I'm here! I've been making a quilt for a friend who is leaving to go home to Germany in a few days, and I haven't had time to do much else. :wacko: Finished, delivered, cleaned the house, and here I am. :hi:

Heather, I am so sorry to hear about your kitty. The same thing happened when I was very small, probably about 5 or 6, and my dad ran over our kitty. I saw it, though, and it was traumatic. I'm glad Kylar didn't see it. I can VIVIDLY remember it. It was terrible. :cry: 

Ny, those are some awesome scan pics!!! Now you're a believer! I hope you can find some assurance and rest easy now. :hugs:

Kiki, I'm so sorry the witch got you. Try maca again. Not sure why you would have the shorter LP, that is definitely strange. That happened to me once, though, for whatever reason. I would say if your LP is short again next cycle, have them do a progesterone blood test. 

Ready, sorry about the no positive opks. :nope: It sucks to wait for those. Bd just in case! :sex: I'm not temping or using opks this cycle. Just bd. I don't have much hope again, mostly because of the sperm analysis. I KNOW everyone thinks the numbers are fine, but I'm not convinced. :nope: I'll believe it when I see that 2nd line on the pee stick. I hope we don't have to do IUI or anything, although I"m up for that. If that's what it takes, bring it on! 

Dee, you're in the 2ww now! How many dpo do you think you are?

The BD fest of April 2011 starts Wednesday. :haha: It only takes one little persistent :spermy: I hope he/she is ready to swim this cycle! Pretty boring cycle so far...


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- I'm sorry the OPK is negative. But definitely keep BDing just in case and hopefully it will be enough if you do O while you are away. When do you leave? 

Ej- Thank you. It is so upsetting. I'm trying to get past it and I know I will. It's just today sucks right now. You should definitely demand clomid! Wouldn't that be great if we could have a FS on call all the time for our questions! 

Rosa- Thanks hun. I'm thinking and hoping it was just a fluke thing this month because I really have no idea why it was so short. Besides stopping the Maca so I am going to try taking that again and see what happens. That's a good idea to ask about the progesterone test though. Thank you.

Heather- I am so sorry about your Kitty. It is awful enough when we lose pets that we love but to experience something like that is just horrible and I'm so sorry you had to! :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

I took the B complex too, I think it helped but boy were they disgusting. I couldnt continue when my morning sickness started the thought of them made me barf!! lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

Kiki, thank you hun, and Im so very sorry about AF. I know it has got to be so discouraging, but hang in there, God has a plan and I know it must sound like its easy for me to say that being pregnant already, but I have always had faith that I would get my baby on God's timing and not my own! I hope it happens very soon for you sweetheart, you deserve it!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Heather- Thank you very much for your kind words! I really appreciate it! I do have faith and a lot of it! It's what keeps me going! :) 
I read your ticker.. Baby Kendon is sleeping 12-14 hours a day! Must be nice! haha. I bet you wish you could sleep when he sleeps!


----------



## loveinbinary

Tomorrow will be a better day. AF just ruins everything the day she comes. Stupid witch. I vote we all bomb her broomstick the next time she tries to fly by, that'll teach her.


----------



## Deethehippy

Rosa - i don't think i have even ovulated :( Usually signs for me are an elevated temperature (i take mine during the day which i know is not accurate but it still goes up noticeably) and i always get tender boobs after.............so i am still waiting ......previous cycles it has been around CD21-22 i think.
Hurry up TWW already!!! :0)

How fab to make a quilt, i love handmade items, i bet your friend will love it!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Kiki---sorry AF got you sweetie :( 

Dee---you never know sweetie :) it could have happened :) 

AFM----I just finally OVULATED an its weird it was so late in my cycle but I take what I can get these days :) woohooo :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Yes I think my ticker must not of met MY son b/c I feel like he is ALWAYS awake lol! 

Daddy came home with baby ducks last night for Kylar!! LOL!


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- I'm so envious!! I LOVE duck... To an extreme degree lol. Baby ducks are absolutely adorable. Dh won't let me have any :[

I can't wait for later today. A girl that comes into work had a baby boy last August and she is giving me all her old baby clothes and things her son is too big for. It'll save me a ton!


----------



## Kylarsmom

How nice!! I know the feeling Im so relieved we have all Kylar's old clothes! Some are the wrong season, but at least we don't have to completely start from scratch! 
Ill post pics of the ducks soon!! ;)


----------



## nypage1981

Oh duckies! I had ducks as a kid too, loved it! We let them go when they got bigger in our pond behind our house. Was so fun. 

My sister finds out what she is having today! She is 20 weeks and im so nervous for her I keep crying. IDK why. She has had some bleeding yesterday but I told her it could be a SCH that far along so im just so hopeful. I have faith that it will be fine but still am scared!


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, did you tell your mom or sister that you're expecting? I can't believe how close you two are in your pregnancies...how exciting! What's sch?


----------



## Deethehippy

I just had loads of EWCM when i went to pee (sorry TMI!) Need to BD tonight i think :0)


----------



## nypage1981

I told my sister yesterday ready. A sch is subchorionic hemorrhage which is a bleed area in placenta or uterus or somethig that resolves eventually. Seems common I've heard of it a lot on here.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Get busy Dee!!


Baby Duck
 



Attached Files:







024.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ready4baby

Awww, what a cute duck! :) I don't know anyone that has a pet duck...

Dee, are we on the same cycle now?? I had another patch of ewcm last night--woohoo! 

Ny, I hope your sis' scan goes great. Glad to hear you've started sharing the news...


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- that is the most adorable thing!! I want a baby duck.. 

Ny- how wonderful is it that you and our sister will both be having babies so close together!! They may end up the very best of friends. I'm sure your sister is just fine, but I can understand your worry. At least worrying about her keeps you from worrying too much about yourself.


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Ready 
I'm not sure about our cycles - i am on 35 day ones and i seem to ovulate around CD20-21. I had loads of cm earlier so will BD tonight and hopefully ovulate tonight/tomorrow. 
I expect AF around the 19th-20th April i think. I can never be totally sure as i have been known to have shorter cycles but more often than not it seems like 35 days now. Good luck with you :flower:


----------



## Starchase

Awww Kylar that duck is the cutest thing ever did he go and get it by himself.... what a man :) 

Dee and Ready get busy get busy XXXxxx

NY what did ur sis say when u told her oh bet ur so excited about what she is having oh imagine u get one of each oh amazing

XXxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls!

Kylar- I love the duck on the easter eggs. Adorable! They stink though. Peeeeee U! 

My sister is good and having a girl! Lol. Idk why but that makes me want a boy super bad! Shhhhh, don't tell baby though, just in case:) Idk if im going to find out yet, but i've got plenty of time to decide! Too bad my daughter and her daughter weren't going to be closer in age. ....7 years apart. They would've been friends too. 

Ready- you are in the same position....your step son being 7, right? Im having a tough time with the distance between ages in my daughter and the baby but I know that its just the way things are and nothing I can do about it. Since OH wouldn't let me adopt a middle kid to bridge the gap! What? Didn't think it was that crazy of an idea.....


----------



## rosababy

Ny, my dh is 6 and 10 years younger than his sisters, and they're super close now. 

Ready and Dee, hope you catch that egg! Strange that you still haven't o'ed, Dee. I have o'ed pretty late before, so maybe it's just a fluke cycle?

Afm, not much to report. Start bd'ing tomorrow. :sex:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Yes they do stink! They will be staying in the garage lol! Good thing we have a 3 car garage. hahaha


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies,

Sorry I havent been around. I finally had my miscarriage last night. It was so bad I spent the night in the hospital. I have never been in that kind of pain in my entire life. I went through 9hrs of hard labor. They gave me morphine, which did absolutely NOTHING! God forbid, if this ever were to happen again, there is no DR alive that could talk me out of a D&C! If I didnt want to move on so badly I would seriously consider killing my OB! Lol! No seriously! We recently found out that it was actually most likely him that caused the baby to die in the first place. Whan I was 7+4 wks he had me take a vaginal medication for a slight bacterial infection. At the time I was scared to take it because the pamplet said not to while you are pregnant. I only took 3 days of it, had my scan the next day and then they say the baby was dead two days later. I was laying in bed the other night and it just came to me that 3 days after taking this stuff, the baby died, so I looked it up online and EVERYTHING i found said to never take it during the first tri as it can and most often will cause a miscarriage. I am heartbroken that I couldnt even trust my DR to keep my baby safe, but at least I know that it wasnt something that I did, or my diabetes like my DR tried to blame it on. My parents want my to pursue the issue legally, but I just want to move on and concentrate on making another baby. I will be finding a new OB, thats for sure!


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so so sorry Brandy, that you have had to go through so much physical and emotional pain :hugs:
It could be the drug, maybe you should ask the doctor about that? but there would be no way to prove it and maybe it wasnt the drug, sometimes we just never know what the reason really was, which makes everything so much harder to come to terms with. But it wasnt your fault thats for sure.
I hope that as each day passes things get a little easier for you and i pray that you have better things to come :flower:


----------



## Kiki0522

Brandy- I am so sorry hun! :hugs: What a horrible, painful and emotional ordeal you have had to endure! No one should ever have to go through that! I am so angry with your OB. That is just awful. We should be able to trust them. No matter what caused the m/c.. None of it was your fault. You will get your baby who sticks on so tightly for you! I probably wouldn't want to take legal action either because it will just drag out this painful experience. Definitely find a new good OB! Please talk to us anytime! I hope you are starting to feel better physically. :hugs: The good thing about naturally misscarrying is that your body is ready when you are. So that's a good thing. Thinking of you!! :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- oh hun I'm so very sorry you had to go through that. I can't begin to imagine how physically and emotionally hard that must have been. 9 hours of hard labor, I honestly don't think I could be so strong. I can understand why you wouldn't want to persue a lawsuit but on the other hand it could protect someone else from this doctor's carelessness. It infuriates me that he could even consider prescribing you a medication that clearly indicates a higher risk of miscarriage then try to so easily play it off as yor diabetes. I'm so glad you are switching doctors. I could not trust him after something like that. Just know we miss you and are anxious to have you back as soon as you are ready.


----------



## rosababy

Oh Brandy. I'm so sorry you had to go through that. :hugs: That's terrible. I'm so ANGRY at your ob, too! I understand your parents thoughts of pursuing it legally, but it would be hard to prove, and it would be more painful, I think. Just tell him off, and find a new doc. I hope that you heal (emotionally and physically) soon. Feel free to come on to talk to us at any time. :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy, as all have said, I'm so very sorry! :hugs: What an awful experience, and I can't believe they didn't give you better pain management during it :( Dee is right, your doc may have caused it, or maybe not, but most certainly the drug added risk to your pregnancy and he never should have done that! Rip him a new one, or have DH do it, to protect any unknowing ladies that may be his patient next!!


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Ready- you are in the same position....your step son being 7, right? Im having a tough time with the distance between ages in my daughter and the baby but I know that its just the way things are and nothing I can do about it. Since OH wouldn't let me adopt a middle kid to bridge the gap! What? Didn't think it was that crazy of an idea.....

Yes he's 7...he actually contributes to my ticking clock...I would have liked to have our kids closer in age :( I feel like he would have bonded better that way... In your case, there is no "step" or "half-time home" issues, so I'm sure your daughter will bond like crazy with your baby! FYI, I have a bunch of brothers & sisters, but the one I was closest with all through my childhood was my sister 8 years older than me...she was like my little mother. :)

No news on me really...I can't seem to catch a positive OPK, although it was darkest last night. We BD monday night, and will again tonight, so FX for a temp rise this week yet.


----------



## loveinbinary

A 7 year age gap really isn't all that terrible. My oldest sister is almost 38, my next sister is 32 or 33 and I'm the baby at nearly 21. My middle sister and I weren't raised together so we have no bond whatsoever and don't talk much at all for that matter, but my oldest sister and I are really close. I spent most of my high school years living with her and her 5 children. Being that they will be raised together I'm sure your daughter and baby will bond just fine. They may not be the best of friends until later in life but that's to be expected.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Brandy,that is awful Im so srry sweetie. If you don't mind my asking, what medication was it? My dr also prescribed me a vaginal cream for the yeast infection I had, I avoided using it for weeks but they told me I had to bc the infection could be worse for the baby than the medication- everything i read though said the baby cant be harmed from a yeast infection- so i didnt know what to believe!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready-Yes, she's been a big clock ticking for me also! I actually do have that half time issue becasue OH is not Ella's father so she goes to her dad's and here half time. But since im home during the week from work more of the time I do end up with her much more of the time. She has a baby brother at her dad's and they bonded just fine but she still wont ever have that sibling to play with and go on rides with and stuff. Oh well, it is what it is! 

Brandy- I am sorry that happened and so sorry about the trauma. Thing about the medicine though, my progesterone even says do not take while pregnant.....so I think things may just say that and our doctors will only allow us to take things that are truly safe for baby? I just know so many women take progesterone during pregnancy so seems to be just a caution warning on it to say do not ever take while pregnant. I do agree with you after my MC that I waited for and did naturally at home, I would NEVER want to do that naturally again. It was so traumatic. I am sorry you had to do that but glad you are ready to move on. It hurts and will for a while but you did not cause it to happen so chin up. 

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Deethehippy

Evening
I 'think' i have ovulated! The signs look good that it was yetserday though i can't be sure. 
Question: we BD yesterday and day before, if i ovulated yesterday would BDing tonight be worth it? I really hope the answer is no because i am all BD'ed out! and feel soooo tired today i could do without it LOL
AF witch due 19/20th so cross your fingers for me.

Hope everyone is doing ok :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- you could skip bd'ing tonight maybe just pick it back up again tomorrow to get a fresh supply in there lol. Or, if you want to get those :spermy: in there tonight without the effort of bd you could try helping dh along to where he won't last but a minute when actual penetration takes place. Makes me sound horrid lol. I do it to dh when I want just a little but not a whole session. Hand or mouth till he's almost ready then a quickie and call it a night lol.


----------



## Deethehippy

loveinbinary said:


> Dee- you could skip bd'ing tonight maybe just pick it back up again tomorrow to get a fresh supply in there lol. Or, if you want to get those :spermy: in there tonight without the effort of bd you could try helping dh along to where he won't last but a minute when actual penetration takes place. Makes me sound horrid lol. I do it to dh when I want just a little but not a whole session. Hand or mouth till he's almost ready then a quickie and call it a night lol.

LOL Love, i have thought of doing that so maybe, i have been so sexually demanding last few days though telling OH 'can we have sex please NOW' lol
Not that he objects too much but it feels like more of a command than a spontaneous passion. :wacko:
And i actually do have a headache now! so we will see lol


----------



## loveinbinary

Our poor OHs... We treat them like studs, using them just for their :spermy: haha. Like they mind.


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, I guess I did know about Ella's dad but I wasn't thinking about the schedule with him...I suppose it is a very similar situation to what we have. Perhaps it's not ideal (who thought getting pregnant would be so hard, either?) to not have them super close together so they're playing soccer on the same teams etc. But our kids will love each other, without a doubt. As I get older, I have grown closer & closer to my siblings, especially those with a huge age gap, just like Love. We can't move back, only forward, and be glad for any babies that are meant to be part of our families. :)

Dee, YAY for ovulation! Supposedly every other day is enough, but if you can handle it, go again tonight. DH was too tired last night, so :shrug: we do what we're able to. I hope I'm right behind you! :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

ready4baby said:


> Ny, I guess I did know about Ella's dad but I wasn't thinking about the schedule with him...I suppose it is a very similar situation to what we have. Perhaps it's not ideal (who thought getting pregnant would be so hard, either?) to not have them super close together so they're playing soccer on the same teams etc. But our kids will love each other, without a doubt. As I get older, I have grown closer & closer to my siblings, especially those with a huge age gap, just like Love. We can't move back, only forward, and be glad for any babies that are meant to be part of our families. :)
> 
> Dee, YAY for ovulation! Supposedly every other day is enough, but if you can handle it, go again tonight. DH was too tired last night, so :shrug: we do what we're able to. I hope I'm right behind you! :happydance:

Thanks Ready, i'm not totally sure i ovulated, my head is wizzing round with all the dates and numbers and stuff lol
I had my last AF on 16th but it wasnt proper flow until the 19th so i could be ovulating now or in 3 days based on my average ovulation of around CD21.
I thought it had happened as my temp was up but i dont take it fist thing in the morning and now it does not seem so high so maybe it wasn't it?!
Ahhhhhhhhh We may have to just keep BDing when we have the energy for a few more days to be sure :0)
Hope you ovulate and catch your eggie too, this TTC is very complex!!


----------



## rosababy

Dee, I think you probably have enough :spermy: in there. Maybe bd tomorrow, just to "lock it in" :haha: but take tonight off. sounds like you need a break anyway! I know how frustrating it is to not know when you o'ed. My suggestion is just to stop temping, try to stop worrying, and assume you caught it (after tomorrow's bd). Then, plan something fun for this or next weekend to keep your mind off of the dreaded 2ww. 

I'm cd12 today, and we bd tonight. :sex: We'll do every other day from now until cd20, just in case I o late. I'm not opk'ing or temping, so I'll really have no idea if I o'ed or not, just trusting clomid to do its job. 

So, last week when the SA results came in, and I was disappointed about the morphology, I googled it. :blush: Shocking, I know. I found a supplement that has been proven to help morphology specifically, so I mentioned it to my dh. He didn't want to take anything more. He already takes Maca (upon my request) and a multi-vitamin. He said in 5 months, if we're still not preggo, he'd take it. I said 5 months?! And it takes 3 months for new sperm to grow or whatever, so really it's 8 months! Why on earth wait?! So, we left it as he's not taking it at this time, and I was super disappointed. Well, this morning, I noticed the bottle of supplements next to our vitamins. :happydance: I asked him about it, and he said if it means that much to me, he's fine with it. :flower: How sweet!


----------



## nypage1981

Seaward Rosa that's fabulous! I love that story. Were they just from a vitamins shoppe or did he order them? Glad he has them.


----------



## nypage1981

LLol. wow, I meant to say yay Rosa! And I did not notice my phone changed it to seaward or whatever. nice


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Rosa, i may just take tonight off and try to chill.
That is cute about your DH :0) I ask mine to take zinc but he forgets sometimes. 
Have a nice evening.


----------



## Kylarsmom

wow nice, I dont think my dh would take any pills, he was all about , if it happens it happens, if it doesnt, it doesnt.. but maybe after some begging and pleading.. idk, anyway point being, that's sweet rosa! lol


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> LLol. wow, I meant to say yay Rosa! And I did not notice my phone changed it to seaward or whatever. nice

LOL!!!! I was wondering what "seaward" Rosa meant! :rofl:


----------



## Deethehippy

Looks like i am out ladies for another cycle, last night before bed i had some spotting :( CD21 and spotting! WTF!
I am so down about everything, my messed up cycles, no BFP, i also have been suffering with my health again, i have the constant dizziness and vision out of focus problems that i have had a few months back, it has never really gone but it seemed better, but is now back with a vengeance, i feel spaced out and woozy all of the time :( Doctor thinks its a inner ear problem but i have to go back i think for further tests :/
I may take a back seat on here for a bit, read but not comment because i have had enough :( :cry: :cry:


----------



## Kiki0522

Dee- could it be ovulation spotting? I know how frustrating this process can get! Hang in there Hun! :hugs: Your dizziness and focus issues sound like vertigo. That's an inner ear problem. I had it once with an ear infection. It's awful. I'm sorry you aren't doing well! I took meds for the dizziness and a decongestant and it helped. Things like stress can bring it on. Feel better soon!


----------



## Deethehippy

Isn't ovulation spotting a bit of a myth though really? I have never had ovulation spotting before. I would love to think it could be that but has anyone actually ever experienced that before???.....:coffee:


----------



## rosababy

dee, could it be implantation bleeding, and you actually o'ed around cd14 or 15?? Don't count yourself out yet. I'm sorry you're feeling so down. :hugs:

Ladies, a bit tmi here...last week or so, I thought I had a yeast infection. Mildly itchy (more just annoying) but no discharge or anything. I took one of those over the counter yeast infection tests, and it came out negative, so I didn't take any monistat or anything. I thought it was gone, but last night, bd was a little uncomfortable. It felt great at first (kind of like scratching an itch :haha:) but a few seconds later, it was so raw. I wonder if it was just because it's been a few weeks since we :sex: or could it be a little vaginal infection?? Afterwards, the area burned a little, and I was pretty uncomfortable, which is not normal for me. Thoughts? Should I do a monistat for a day? It's our bd'ing every other day time, though! I don't want to miss out this month because of whatever this dumb infection is! :hissy:


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, I'm sorry you're so discouraged...I completely understand. This process really wipes us out :( I agree with the girls, though, spotting isn't a bad thing...could be ovulation, or implantation, or unrelated to ttc. You didn't wake up with AF or anything did you? Keep your spirits up and try to relax with whatever may happen... After all, you KNOW you can get pregnant.

Rosa, your DH is too sweet for buying those pills... As for the burning feeling, I had the same thing two months ago. We were bding like rabbits all month and I was raw and dry feeling :( sucked...turned out I had an infection but it wasn't until like a week later that I actually had the nasty tell-tale discharge. You could do a monistat treatment tonight when its not your bd day...I don't think there is any harm. And use preseed for bd tomorrow--it will feel better!


----------



## ready4baby

Oh, I forgot to say I am compltely, totally fed up with ttc! :D I'm very discouraged; no O yet, and I leave tomorrow afternoon for my trip. I had happy hour last night with some very nice friends with kids and I got the whole "you just need to relax" "you should gain a few pounds" "it'll happen when you least expect it"... what is up with people's cliches about ttc? And then one of my new friends told me about the miscarriages she had when she was ttc, and-my god-I refuse to tell you guys the stuff she said; it was too sad for a ttc girl! I know they meant well and I probably wouldn't have cared if I had O'd already, but BLAGHHHH! :hissy: I think I want clomid. That's my rant.


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks ladies, i have kinda given up on this cycle but its nice to have people to talk to who understand how hard all this can be. :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

Ovulation spotting is very real, I've never personally had it but I've read plenty of posts about women who have. Or as rosa said, it could be implantation spotting and you actually ov'd earlier than you thought. As for you inner ear problem, I would get that checked out soon that way if they prescribe you anything you can get that all taken care of before your bfp when you have to worry about whether or not it's safe. I know exactly how you feel about just wanting to give up. I think maybe you put too much stress on yourself to get a bfp as soon as possible when you were ready to start trying again that you are already burnt out. Maybe try taking a step back and not thinking about ttc? The month I got my bfp I was convinced af was going to get me and dh and I bd'd just because we wanted to. I know several people who have gotten there bfp while taking a break from really trying. 

Ready- sad face. I'm sorry you and dee are so discouraged. As for the cliches, I think people are so fond of them because it's a secret comfort. It's as though it really is that is and we are just the ones that complicate it. We all know there is nothing easy about ttc. People who've never ttc before don't realize how hard it really is on a person, emotionally and physically, and it seems a lot of women lose sight of how hard it was once they get a bfp. They offer cliches because they seem to forget how emotionally painful it is. I try my best to be encouraging without being just another pregnant person who can't remember what it's really like.


----------



## nypage1981

Aww sorry girls that we aren;t feeling so happy in here today. 

I can't say that I blame you though. I was feeling the same and was very aggravated with the TTC stuff. I just found comfort in trying new things new vitamins, and temping, and stuff like that each month. So then I felt like I was always doing my best to try. 

Ready- sucks that you didn't O early. Booooo. That's one of those things we certainly can't change though. Now switch to hoping you'll O late? lol. Maybe! 

Dee-spotting doesnt always mean somethings bad. Maybe its good spotting. Just gotta wait and see. If it is AF, you know that you may want to start temping now because that would mean you probably ovulated at least 12 days ago, and that would have been wayyyyy earlier than you were thinking.


----------



## ready4baby

loveinbinary said:


> Ready- sad face. I'm sorry you and dee are so discouraged. As for the cliches, I think people are so fond of them because it's a secret comfort. It's as though it really is that is and we are just the ones that complicate it. We all know there is nothing easy about ttc. People who've never ttc before don't realize how hard it really is on a person, emotionally and physically, and it seems a lot of women lose sight of how hard it was once they get a bfp. They offer cliches because they seem to forget how emotionally painful it is. I try my best to be encouraging without being just another pregnant person who can't remember what it's really like.

You are spot on, love, especially about forgetting how hard it was ttc once you are preganant. This friend had the most horrific story to tell but then in the same breath said "you just need to have sex all the time and put your feet in the air". Argh. Although I think I am becoming more bold over time and soon I'll just say to DH "look, you need to put your sperm in me tonight as quickly as possible and then I'm going to prop my hips on pillows and not move for an hour and I don't care how strange you think I am". or maybe I'll stand on my head. :haha: I've tried to keep ttc out of the bedroom, but maybe I need to start using preseed every time and pillows and whatnot. I guess I'll just see how my mood plays out this month... Nothing improves a foul ttc mood like 2 lines on a peestick


----------



## loveinbinary

I can see how it's easier to forget the ttc journey once you are all wrapped up in the glory of finally being pregnant, but how insensitive some pregnant women can be drives me mad. So many seem to think that what helped them with their bfp is somehow the magical cure to ttc. If only it were that simple. I definitely think bd'ing every day is what helped me get mine and I think it could be helpful to others but we all know it's no guarantee. As for bringing ttc into the bedroom.. I wouldn't. Even though the men want a baby they are easily spooked by all the real work that is involved. They are better off not knowing lol. You don't want to stress him out with the process of conceiving or you risk him not being "in the mood" when you really need him to be. There's no reason why you can't use preseed, just insert it in the bathroom before you bd. He doesn't have to see it or feel pressured. Propping you hips up wouldn't be a big deal. If he asks just say "it couldn't hurt right?". Can't really argue that. It sucks that we are the ones who have to deal with the pressures of ttc, but most men just can't handle it, the same way they wouldn't be able to handle having a menstrual cycle or giving birth. Men, in comparison, are sissies.


----------



## nypage1981

I found that pressuring my OH and telling him more about the TTC process made him more into it actually! He would come home with different ideas and facts on his own once I really started getting him involved in it all. And he's understand the need to do it at that time. Guess its just different for everyone!


----------



## ready4baby

Interesting, girls... I have been quiet about when my fertile time is most of the cycles so far, but he always seems to know because i'm more interested/initiating sex for many days in a row. So this month, I was like screw it & told him monday it was baby making time. Tuesday, he was so tired, he asked me how long sperm could live inside & would it be okay if we wait and do it Wed & Thur? I thought that was cute, so maybe it can work to involve them in the process. I wouldn't go much further than that because I truly think he'd think I was psycho for all that I obsess over. :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Love - thanks for the advise though the inner ear problem is very difficult to 'treat'. Some people can suffer with it for months and years. It is all about compensating and doing head exercises to help - but receovery from inner ear damage is very slow :( but yes i need to get asessed further.

Just gotta wait and see what the next few days brings, whether it is early AF or just something and nothing.

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- more power to you if you can talk openly about it with dh and have him be actively involved in the obsessing department lol. Some men can handle it, many can't. Just ease him into it. Give him a pair of floaties, don't just push him into the deep end lol.


----------



## rosababy

Every guy is different. I'm so open with mine, sometimes too much! He actually asks when is baby making time this month, and I'll tell him the days we are doing the deed! Not very romantic...Sometimes I'm like I had GREAT cm today...and continue to tell him. When I'm done he's like you know...all I needed to know was "it's time." No more talk of cm or pee sticks, etc. :rofl: Okay, that's fair. I'm like you don't want me to run out and show you my ewcm?!?! :sick:

The one time he crumbled under the pressure is when he SAW the positive opk last cycle. He felt like he had to perform, and couldn't. It sucked, so I no longer tell him when "the most important" day would be. 

Ready, I'm also fed up. I've already thrown in the towel regarding opks and temping. Just good old fashioned :sex: and some clomid to help things along. It'll happen when it happens. I'm SO SICK of seeing baby pics and hearing stories of babies on facebook, though. I'm hardly ever on anymore. I have blocked so many people who constantly post pics, etc. It makes me sad, though, because some of them are good friends of mine. I don't want to cut myself out of their lives just because it hurts to see them with a baby. Like my brother! It's so hard to hear about my new nephew. :sad2:


----------



## rosababy

Oh, and if ONE MORE PERSON tells me to "relax" and "it'll happen when the time is right" or "it happened when I finally gave up" I will seriously punch them! :ninja: People really don't understand how emotional ttc is. I don't think they're trying to upset me, but it does.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, I'm so sorry you are frustrated enough to not be able to cope with other people's baby photos...especially your nephew! It's so hard to see others get what you want so much. We are fed up! We should go on strike! (but still bd so we can catch the egg) I so am with you with wanting to punch people with their well-meaning and bland advice. JUST RELAX???? :brat: Are they nuts? I do not, at all, sit around biting my nails and worrying about if I'm ovulating RIGHT NOW. But, how can we not notice our fertile signs and count how many days it might be until our period is due? How does a person even go about "relaxing" with ttc? The whole point is TRYing to conceive. :hissy:


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies, 

I'm right there with you all on this convo today.. TTC and having to deal with other women who don't understand or say the wrong things.. Ugh! 

Ready- I'm sorry you haven't O'd yet. Fx'd that you will a little later. BD tomorrow morning. That could still last if you O during the weekend! To respond to if you should let your hubby in on the ttc process more.. I say go for it. Ease him into it to see how he reacts. My DH is totally fine with me being so open. I talk about CM and everything, haha. He's okay if I tell him the OPK isn't quite positive or if it is. He's very good with it. I'm so happy that he is. It makes it easier on me because he is able to understand more of what I have to go through and I'm not in it alone. Have a safe trip tomorrow! When do you come back?

Love- You worded that perfectly about how people forget their ttc journey. Or those who have never had to try just don't understand. It's so frustrating. I would just rather people not say anything. That's why I don't tell people i'm trying. The ones closet to me know but when someone asks.. I say "It will happen when it happens" before they can and I have to slap them, haha. 

Rosa- I am right there with you! I am getting quite sick of seeing all the baby pictures on Facebook or pregnant friends or family. We have had SO many new babies around us that it's insane! Almost like a slap in the face because they just keep coming. When we started trying, 3 friends of mine were pregnant. One of them is my best friend and I am the Godmother of her baby girl. My sister-in-law was pregnant with her 3rd kid. All of these babies have been born. 1 in Dec, 2 in Jan, 1 last month and my Aunt is due in June. It's like last year when we got married.. we went to 9 weddings. All close friends and family. So i'm hoping that was the year for all the weddings.. Now this year is for all the babies. Including ME!! Including all of you fabulous ladies as well!! But sooner than later! Sorry I just kept rambling there, haha. 
But yes.. I agree that people do not understand how emotional this process is for us. You get all excited to O, line up everything on time, temps look good, mood is lifted and positive, just to come crashing down and we start all over again. It's just not fair. 

:brat: 

On a good note.. We bought a whole new living room set the other day! Couch, loveseat, and coffee table. I LOVE it! It's SO comfy. My darn dog got in the habit of sitting on top of the cusion on the back of our old couch and she's starting to do it on my new one.. I'm gonna kick her out! :rofl:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hello :)
My spotting stopped today so not sure what that was. Maybe a freaky cycle, i still think i have not ovulated yet but we BD'ed last night just in case there is soon an eggie around! :0)
How is everyone else doing? Hopefully you are all ok :flower:


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, glad that your spotting stopped! FX you can catch that egg whenever she decides to make an appearance...

Kiki, your new furniture looks great! It's always fun to get new things :thumbup:

No O for me... BOO! I thought with the CM I might be lucky and O while I was in town; I guess not. I may try to seduce DH before we leave for the airport this afternoon :winkwink: I'll be back super late on Sunday, so basically who knows if I will be out or not this cycle. Nothing to be done about it! I'm looking forward to my trip and my family--Ny, I'm headed your way!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- it sure is beautiful out! Hope the weekend stays that way for you but today sure is!

Im so excited, go to walk my daughter and our smaller dog to school for the first time this year!:happydance: SPring is here! 

Hope everyone is doing better today :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

My temp seems elevated so i am taking it that i O'ed yesterday :0)
So officially in the TWW i hope. :flower:
Also i readjusted my ticker as my last AF consisted of 3 days spotting so i am not going to include that as AF.


Ready maybe you will O later on today? I hope you get a last BD in so that if O occurs at the weekend the swimmies will be ready and waiting! FX


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, Dee, I'll see what we can do but it really just is up to chance... I'm off to MN, you betcha, I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hi guys, sorry that some of you are really frustrated. I don't know how it's fair that some people get pregnant easy and some dont. I really truly don't understand it and I wish it made more sense. I feel bad even coming in here sometimes b/c i dont want anyone to think im bragging or upset anyone anymore than they already are. =( Please know I never mean that when I post things in here about pregnancy. I wish you all TTC'ers the best of luck and you are in my thoughts and prayers, I love you all!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

But just so you guys know, that u/s i had for baby's heart was today and his heart is great.


----------



## nypage1981

Thats great about the strong heart! So relieving to know im sure. Hope you are well!


----------



## ready4baby

No one thinks you're bragging, kylar, it's not about that. TTC is just frustrating. I'm glad to hear about your pregnancy...you should post pics from your ultrasound!

Off I go--ciao, girls!


----------



## Kylarsmom

ok, i just feel bad sharing pregnancy things :(

but here's a pic of my large cow belly & my sons new puppy!! Scan oic is with DH will post later ;)
 



Attached Files:







23wks3.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 9









218104_734948535521_44005952_36946017_4635099_n.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar- I think my huge fat cow belly is already that big. Idk what it is going on, but im huge and I know it isnt baby yet but thought the bloat starts to go down by now:( And I can't eat much, so im not eating. Im so not understanding why im a house. sorry to vent girls, I just want to be able to tell eventually bump from fat, and right now I look 5 monhts pregnant. Maybe because it is my 3rd pregnancy?


----------



## Deethehippy

We don't think you are bragging Heather, i joined this thread originally because i thought you were all such nice ladies and i still do! I love to see how you pregnant ladies are getting on :0) I'm glad your scan went well and the puppy looks a cutie, we got a puppy in january and he is still mad!!! Not trying to put you off though! Ours is a staffie cross JRT though so both are lively breeds.
What type is yours?


----------



## rosababy

Heather, we don't think you're bragging. :hugs: We would be more upset if you never said anything and left us! VERY cute dog!!!! What kind is it? Is that Kylar? He's cute! And your baby bump is awesome. Be proud of it! :flower:

Afm, still :sex: for a few days. It's weird to not know exactly when I'm o'ing...just gotta trust the process, I suppose. I don't like not being in control...:blush:


----------



## Starchase

Oh Kylar that is one cute puppy, u are amazing baby ducks, puppy and bubba and lets not forget the whirl wind Kylar.... what a woman lol :) Fantastic news about heart scan

Big hugs too everyone XXxxx

Have a nice time Ready, welcome to the 2ww Dee yeah...... knew u'd get there I had streaked cm for 4 days this month which was ovulation I was convinced i was out but all of u lovely ladies told me it was fertile cm my fx'd for u darling XXXx

Rosa u will be joining dee very soon I have a feeling that readys ovulation will delay till she is back and then she will join u both 2 whoo hoo :)

NY I hear ya on the water retention lol I'm huge already xx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Haha, yes I feel like super mom, a home daycare, all our animals, my own son, AND being pregnant. My hubby just kinda brought home the puppy this week without any warning! I was super mad at first but I'm a softie. She will be a full time outside dog so i wont have to worry about POTTY TRAINING . If i had to potty train a dog AND a 2 year old, I think I would loose my mind. Thanks guys Im glad im not upsetting anyone. And yes, that is my Kylar, he is so cute i know! LOL. The puppy is a lab golden retriever mix. So far shes not too hyper she just whines a lot and its a really awkward stage bc we want her to be friends with our big dog bc she doesnt get a lot of attention and needs a friend, but shes too small to be outside all the time with her she will get trampled, but yet like i said i dont wanna do the potty training, so im rotaing her from her kennel to the garage to the house to the yard and its a little much, i really was going to get rid of her but kylar is attached already and i think my husband would be really mad, although it really is MY call since he just sprung her on me and he works like 12 hour days so IM the one to has to take care of her!! He doesnt get it though!! GRrrr... Men.


----------



## Deethehippy

I totally understand Heather how difficult it is with a puppy!
We got ours from a reecue centre as the kids (and us) wanted a rescue animal but before the MC i wondered how i would cope with a baby and a puppy!
Hopefully if i get pregnant again soon the pup will be grown by then :0)
Its your decision though, if it's too much then its better to rehome him now whilst he is still young. Good luck :flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Heather I love to see your pregnancy info I've been here since before your BFP and I'll stay here til the days and months and years I'm sure after your delivery :) I can't wait to see what the newest little guy looks like in real life :) 

As for me today I spotted after BD so I am not too sure what is going on but my hips are really achy like AF is coming but I see the doctor tomorrow about my "possible stress fracture in my leg" and then also about my fertility issues as its been 12 months exactly now...and near cycle 13 since I began trying this has become the most craziest part of my life----but this month I've kind of given up and I'm weirdly okay with it now. I just don't feel like the same old girl who had faith every month LOL I just feel like a normal person doing everyday normal things :) and maybe thats what its going to take for me and my DH to conceive our first baby together :) Lets pray it works.....I have the appt. at 7 am so I have to get up a 5 am and won't get off work til 9 pm :( gonna make for a long day but hopefully I shall get some sort of answers!


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning! :hi: First off, thank you, Ny, for the beautiful weather in Minnesota--wow was that nice! :) Had a great visit with my family, lots of fun, and a much needed break from working all of the time. How is everyone?? You guys were pretty quiet the last couple of days...any updates?

I didn't/haven't yet O'd. Boo. If I do not in the next couple of days I am definitely asking for clomid next cycle...I know this isn't "normal". Gear up to O, CM & all, and then don't? Something has to be up.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Andrea, I think that is a good idea to not stress over it and just try to go about your daily life. Even though we didnt TTC for too long, in the grand scheme of things, each month i stressed less and less about it and obsessed less, idk why. Hopefully this works for you and it wont be quite as devastating if you dont get PG, but will be an AWESOME surprise when you do!! ;)

Sorry Ready, I hope you O soon, if not the Clomid is very exciting!!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- it was nice! Did you get the lovely thunderstorm where you were? It was kinda cloudy and stormy here but still very warm. Did you O last cycle on time? So its just this one? maybe your stress about being gone and then the flight and stuff messed with it? I had friend on another thread mention when she traveled one month her ovulation was sorta messed up. So maybE? At least you'll be home for it!


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Ready- it was nice! Did you get the lovely thunderstorm where you were? It was kinda cloudy and stormy here but still very warm. Did you O last cycle on time? So its just this one? maybe your stress about being gone and then the flight and stuff messed with it? I had friend on another thread mention when she traveled one month her ovulation was sorta messed up. So maybE? At least you'll be home for it!

We barely had any rain in Chanhassen, despite all the talk of golf ball sized hail. It was really very nice... :) I'm not sure I have an "on time", but the last few cycles were consistent. This could be my third ever cycle of really late ovulation (I've gone as long as CD32 before O). Or, maybe it is just traveling, and it will pop out in another day or two! Yes, at least I'm back in town with DH. My ovaries are a bit achey, but they have been for several days already. I'm not worried at this point, I guess. :shrug: How's baby smurf?


----------



## nypage1981

I would honestly just not worry too much yet, only because its a really good thing that its late this time....and it still puts you totally in the game for this cycle. But yes, i'd maybe get something if there is another cycle...just to move it up more, and to make it more regular. Couldn't hurt! Is this 4th cycle since the jan loss? Or 3rd? Hopefully its the last right? 

Baby smurf seems to be doing well. Heart rate is down to 150 or so now from the 160's so thats my ONLY concern, but its still there so I can't go too far with that concern. I do know that they slow, just hate when it happens!


----------



## rosababy

Hi ladies! :hi: Ready, glad to hear you had nice weather in MN! I'll bet you're just o'ing late. You said you had a few cycles in the past where you o'ed crazy late...keep doing the opks and bd'ing, I'd say. Maybe it was the stress of "catching it" before you left for MN, and the traveling, etc. Either way, I'd say ask for clomid. We can be clomid buddies! :happydance:

Andrea, I think "giving up" is when most ladies get their bfp! I'm the same way this cycle. I'm so whatever about it. Bd'ing at the right times, but not thinking about it much. This is the month where if we don't get pregnant, we get to go on a cool vacation, so that's exciting! (Truth be told, I'd rather be pregnant...) Not temping, no opks...it's nice.

Afm, nothing to report. Almost done with the bd fest...I've felt some noticeable pains in my ovaries this weekend, so I'm pretty sure I'm o'ing now or did yesterday or something. Hopefully, we have plenty of :spermy: in there. Hopefully the 7% of good ones will find their way! 

One more week until spring break...it is SO late this year. We're chomping at the bit to get away!


----------



## ready4baby

Hi Rosa! A little ovary action & :sex: sounds like it was a good weekend for you! :)

Clomid buddies sounds great...we'll see how the next month goes for me (and you, you may not need that kind of buddy again)!

WOOT for spring break! It's almost time...I can't wait for our Aruba trip, less than two weeks now... :shipw:


----------



## nypage1981

FOrgot about Aruba! Yay! Are you going to have drinkies being close to the end of 2WW?


----------



## nypage1981

OR maybe you should bring a box of tests. What if you got a bfp in Aruba. How special!


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> FOrgot about Aruba! Yay! Are you going to have drinkies being close to the end of 2WW?

Hehe...well, dunno yet where I'll be in a 2ww...but, yes. I don't have to get all drunk and sloppy, but I'm going to have a few drinks. :wine: I'm beginning to realize that I can't spend 50% of my months thinking that I might be pregnant. I did that for many months, but it's just too worrisome and disappointing when I find out that I am not. I hope you don't think I'm awful!


----------



## ready4baby

Oooohhh good point,Ny! If I would just ovulate already (heLLOOO ovaries), I could test in Aruba!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh Ready- I TTC for an entire year and would have drinkies in the 2WW. I used to be really strict on that but really just needed to realize that the thing's barely even implanted yet and drinks that early dont make any difference. With my daughter I was kind of bad and didn't even find out I was preg til 7 weeks! I was so worried but doc reassured me I was totally fine, and she's very very smart and never ill. So its totally fine! I sure would be drinking if I were yoU! I did with the 2WW that I got bfp, too and im not worried at all.


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> FOrgot about Aruba! Yay! Are you going to have drinkies being close to the end of 2WW?
> 
> Hehe...well, dunno yet where I'll be in a 2ww...but, yes. I don't have to get all drunk and sloppy, but I'm going to have a few drinks. :wine: I'm beginning to realize that I can't spend 50% of my months thinking that I might be pregnant. I did that for many months, but it's just too worrisome and disappointing when I find out that I am not. I hope you don't think I'm awful!Click to expand...

I've stopped acting like I'm pregnant all the time, too. I'm sick of worrying about should I have this drink or this lunch meat, etc. I've done that for the last year now, and I'm done! Not talking about getting drunk, but I don't like to do that anymore anyway, so it's okay. I have friends that continue their lives until their bfp, and I'm planning on doing the same. My dh is backing off a little, since his :spermy: wasn't perfect, but he'll still have a drink here and there as well. Plus, it's the beginning of wine tasting season! :wine:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Finally got my pic of Kendon from DH's car, lol. Not the clearest but he was really smashed up in umbilical chord and was hard to get a clear shot.
 



Attached Files:







23wksS.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kylarsmom

Girls, do it! Have a few drinks! TTC is stressful enough! If its earlier than your BFP anyway, I doubt much could happen to the baby! The month I got my BFP I had had a glass of wine bc I really thought I wasnt preggers. I worried of course, after my bfp, but I'm fairly certain it was before the baby implanted. Anyway I'm sure you'll be fine to enjoy yourselves!!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks girls, for the support on relaxing a little...sounds like we have a concensus that a few drinks are okay! I just can't keep pretending like I'm pregnant. I really am exhausted by this process & the ups & downs of it. Cd 20 or something..and no O. 

Who's in the tww now? Rosa, Dee,...Kiki? Where is everyone?

Kylar, I can hardly make out that pic!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar- I have no idea what I am looking at on that one! Lol. 

Ready- still no o? What the heck happened to it? Stupid. Hope it happens soon....you OPKing and temping right? And what do they show? Nothing?


----------



## ready4baby

Hey Ny, yeah I'm bummed. My latest O was cd37; I don't want to repeat that. My only sign of hope is I feel cranky as hell today! :haha: The last few cycles I was really irritable around O. I am temping. I did an OPK last night and it was medium colored. I OPKd last week too, and didn't catch a positive, although it did get at least as dark as the one I had last night. It's frustrating to see a surge start and then never get that temp rise. Plus I had good ewcm last week :( There is not a thing to be done about it but wait it out..............


----------



## Kylarsmom

Aw really? I know its smooshy, but its his face with his arm up , but you can see his eyes ears nose mouth... keep trying..LOL


----------



## ready4baby

Kylarsmom said:


> Aw really? I know its smooshy, but its his face with his arm up , but you can see his eyes ears nose mouth... keep trying..LOL

:rofl: This actually made me lol... It's like rorschach ink blots; I can't see what you see...arm up? eyes? I'm staring at the baby blob from all angles...haha.


----------



## Kylarsmom

LOL it is like that , haha! Its hard to explain over the computer but ok its just a face, not the whole body, its turned to the side a little.. the round spots are eyes, the nose is not easy to see, ill admit that, but you can see a little chin easily and the mouth is above that, then his arm is really easy to see he has it in front of his face. i wish i could point it out to youu! lol!


----------



## Starchase

oh ready I am soooooo jealous:

ARUBA, Bahamas come on sexy mamma? does the song really go like that or did i just make up those words lol.... It's a sign have a fantastic time and just laugh and dance I'm sure that is the only different thing I did this month had a few drinks, had a right laugh and enjoyed lots of sex :) Xxxx

Dee did u get a hair cut it's really pretty xxx

How is everyone getting on?

xxxx


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Thanks girls, for the support on relaxing a little...sounds like we have a concensus that a few drinks are okay! I just can't keep pretending like I'm pregnant. I really am exhausted by this process & the ups & downs of it. Cd 20 or something..and no O.
> 
> Who's in the tww now? Rosa, Dee,...Kiki? Where is everyone?

I'm exhausted and frustrated by the ups and downs of ttc, too. :wacko: Not sure if I'm in the 2ww yet. Maybe...we are bd'ing tonight, just in case. Then, we'll relax for a while. I'm honestly so whatever about this cycle, but I don't know why...like I said, I'm so over being hopeful then hopeless over and over and over...


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies, 

I give up. Going by my temps, I'm pretty sure I ovulated already and it was so early that we were not ready for it. DH has been sick so we haven't BD the last few days right after AF. Figured we had time.. We were going to start every other day today and use OPK's. But since I was temping I saw my temp dip way down to where it has gone the last 2 cycles so I had a feeling even though it was early, that I was going to O so we BD yesterday morning and last night. Sure enough today it shot up. I'm only on CD10! So my cycles are screwed up. Last cycle I didn't O til CD18 and had only a 10 day LP. Now I ovulated on CD 9. I have never ovulated that early. :nope:

I hope you all are well. I will be back later today to catch up.


----------



## Deethehippy

Kiki - that seems very early to ovulate - could you be brewing a bug? that could of affected your temps maybe?

Star - thank you, i have not cut my hair though, its a photo from a year or so ago :0) How are you doing? Are you feeling ok?

I am on 6dpo and trying not to symptom spot, bit twingey/crampy today but i have IBS so crampy can be that. Otherwise nothing much to report.

Hope everyone else is doing fine :flower:


----------



## Kiki0522

Dee- I would have just thought it was a fluke thing with my temp shooting up but since it dipped so low yesterday just like the last 2 cycles, I think it's an early O. It never dips that low and shoots up like that unless it's O. My temps are always in a range before O and after and they are following that pattern. Sucks. 

Fx'd for you during your 2ww!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I've given up on me this cycle to :( my temps are nearly same as last time :( soooo its just waiting on the :witch: to come an waiting on the doctor to call me with my referral to a specialist for my endo :( this is soooo pitiful....

Goodluck Dee :) FX for you sweetie!!

That is an early O .....I am so sorry Kiki :(


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki, even though it's early, it sounds like you got plenty of bd in around O...go again tonight for good times sake :) I know it's frustrating to have an irregular cycle (look at me, cd21), but at least you ovulated (if you did) & have another hope brewing inside!! Did you do maca this month?

Dee, FX for you :happydance:

Rosa, poor thing, we can be frustrated together, and Kiki too! Damn confusing, not knowing what's going on, stupid cycles :brat:

Andrea, don't give up yet--it's still early!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm trying not to and want to test because I'm nauseated but I think its from this new medicine I'm taking and if I am pregnant I have to stop taking it ASAP soon as I find out b/c it can cause birth defects :( but it was a need it kind of medicine....so soon as I find out I am brewing a baby I will stop taking ASAP but on month 12 I've really lost all hope...1 year mark...and waiting on a referral to an endocrinologist :(


----------



## loveinbinary

This thread needs a party to lift everyone's spirit! 

I vote bfps all around this month, get everyone taken care of so we can all relax and be happy. Haha if only it worked that way. 

Kylar- adorable scan, I can definitely see a cute little face. As for the puppy, I would consider finding it a new home considering it sounds like you really don't want it. I'm an animal lover so my opinion is biased, but I really don't think it's right to keep a dog outside it's entire life. I realize it would have shelter and food and what not, but what kind of life is that for a pet? To be kept outside day in and day out. I can understand completely how you feel about having to potty train another pet and care for it while you already have a dog, kylar, the daycare and your new new little one to worry about as is, which is why I feel that if you don't want the responsibility of having another puppy then you should try to find it a new home rather than keeping it outside for your own convenience. It's just my opinion, take it with a grain of salt and do as you will. 

Nothing new going on here. Took my kitty Odin to get neutered on Monday. He wasn't very happy with me. When I picked him up the fur around his eyes was wet as though he'd been crying, it almost made me cry I felt so bad. I bought him a new toy as a peace offering and he snuggled with me last night so I think all is forgiven. 
After having to reschedule twice, I finally saw my new doctor yesterday. I asked him about the issues I've been having with my heart beating harder and not being able to breathe, he said that I'm experiencing contractions. Lovely. And here I was expecting to feel it somewhere else... Like my uterus where it's actually happening lol. 
Oh, dh may be getting a much much MUCH better job. He should know in about 2 weeks, but if he gets this position we will have to pack up and move to Austin.... Texas... Not really keen on that but for 80k a year I'll suck it up lol. His parents and grandparents want to move with us which would be really nice. I just hate the idea of moving so far away from my family. I wouldn't be able to drive to Ohio to spend Christmas with my family, I'd have to fly. Plus they wouldn't really get to see my little one grow up.


----------



## ready4baby

Love, I SO understand that struggle..I moved away from my parents, brothers & sisters when I graduated from college. Then I moved back, and later had to struggle with moving away AGAIN--this time permanently, to live with my husband. It's really tough to not be near family. I think about it all the time, that I can't just have them over for dinner, that my kids will not know them very well & vice versa. It is a sad tradeoff. However, it makes sense in certain circumstances. If your DH will have family nearby, that will make a big difference--you will get closer & closer with them. Also we make a big effort to have a social life and be part of the community where we live. Over time, I think those friends become like family.

Sorry about your kitty...a necessary & not fun rite of passage... here's a pic of my boys this year :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC06611.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- your boys are precious!! These are my kitties. Marla is the grey tabby and Odin is the tuxedo. I rescued him when he was only 4 weeks old. The woman I got him from said that she found him in an abandoned house just crying because his mommy never came back for him. 

As for moving, I'm not looking forward to it. Aside from moving farther away from my family, I'll be moving to a hot southern state. I loved in Florida most of my life and swore never again. It's a great opportunity that we'd have to be stupid to pass up but it makes me sad. He will know in two weeks whether or not they want him and if they do there will be a series of phone interviews and if those go well they will fly him out there for a face to face interview and a tour of the office. After that we'd have a limited time before we'd have to pick up and move which means I'd have to find yet another new doctor and I'd be giving birth in Texas. My mom lives an hour away from me so she would be able to be around for the birth but if I move that just won't be possible. My sister has 5 kids that my mom missed out on the growing up years because they lived out of state. Now she gets pictures and texts and such but I was really looking forward to her being able to see him all the time and spoil him how she wants. I'm really close with dh's family. We see his parents several times a week and his nan and pa think I'm the best lol. It would be really nice to have them there so lo would have a set of grandparents and great grandparents close by, but it's just not the same as having my own.
 



Attached Files:







6536b0b7.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1









083c138e.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ready4baby

How cute! They're all lovin on each other... I adore cats :)

Moving is hard, especially with your mom only an hour away now. It sounds like there are a number of hoops that have to be jumped through before it would be a reality. Plus, it could be a short term thing, if you both agreed to it. A couple of years, and then move back somewhere closer to your family. That was my plan when I first moved away from home. Or, would your mom move & make it a more permanent thing?


----------



## Deethehippy

Well ladies - i am quite crampy this afternoon so AF could be on her way early :(


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, I'm sorry--don't be discouraged! Like everyone says, cramping is not necessarily a bad thing...


----------



## loveinbinary

Luckily since we got him so small Marla's mothering instincts kicked in, after she stopped hissing lol. So now we catch them snuggling and grooming each other. It's the cutest thing. 

Yes, there are a lot of hoops before it would actually happen but the odds are heavily weighted in our favor. Dh designs video games and he created a game online that people pay to play. One of the players happened to be a friend of the head game designer for a company called Biotech which puts out games under the name EA for playstation, xbox and I think the wii. He told this big shot designer to check out dh's game and while dh was on making sure things were running smoothly this designer contacted him and told him how impressed he was by his game and that he wanted dh to submit his resume and portfolio so be could pass it on to all the important people to try to get him hired. He emailed dh's stuff on up but the office is closed for two weeks vacation. This is dh's dream career right at his fingertips. If he gets this position it wouldn't be short term. Not many people end up with their dream career and I couldn't ask him to move back away from that. As for my mom, I'm not sure she would move with us. She was mentioning that if I moved she would be moving back to our family in Ohio but it would be worth mentioning.


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- :hugs: I'm sorry you are so frustrated. It seems like this is a frusrating cycle for all of us. Grrr.. 

Ready- I sure hope the BD we got in was enough. I'm just not feeling very hopeful this cycle because we were so caught off guard. I just want one normal cycle! Too short, we don't get enough chances. Too long, we get too many chances and start to get a little tired of BDing! I'm sorry you are having one of those long cycles! It's kind of ironic because you were worried of O'ing on time because of your trip and now it's happening late. Me on the other hand was worried because my sister in law and her family are staying with us this weekend when I as supposed to O. And mine was so early! Maybe we both need to have a drink and relax! Haha. Fx'd you O very soon! Like tomorrow!

Dee- I'm sorry you are crampy and feeling discouraged but hang in there! It's not over yet! Fx'd for that BFP! 

All of your cats are so cute ladies!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Dee I'm crampy too so hang in there it could be normal darling :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Cramps seem to of gone for now but i am soooo tired lol Could be psychological though i guess, trying to keep my mind on other things which isnt easy!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Cute kitties! Ok question for those preggers or who have been preggers before-- IS it bad if you are still hurting the morning after sex? lol.. but seriously. I have had really bad round ligament pain lately, Down there... it gets so bad i almost cry and have to take a warm bath. but it does come and go. we dont DTD very often anymore, like once a week or once every two weeks ! Sad, i know. but we did last night and i am dying this morning it hurts so bad! it kinda scares me and maybe we will have to not anymore.. ? i guess ill just ask my dr next week but just wanted to know if anyone had had this before?


----------



## loveinbinary

Pains after sex are quite normal, I get them all the time. Mine usually don't last that long though. It is likely the position you were in that is causing the pain to carry over from last night. I find missionary is a tough one these days. Being on top is much easier though last time my hip popped so loud that we were both worried I'd broken it lol. It's pretty much trial and error at this point. You have to see what is most comfortable for your body. If you are really concerned just give your doctor a call this morning and see what they have to say.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks, ya we def havent been able to do him on top since like 6weeks preggo, lol. its either me on top, or other creative ways, lol. last pregnancy he left for iraq when i was 20 weeks, so not used to sex this far into pregnancy and its going to get more difficult i'm sure!


----------



## Kylarsmom

check out my new haircut! i just decided randomly yesterday to chop it alllll off!!!
 



Attached Files:







206992_737273665941_44005952_36976142_6546324_n.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## loveinbinary

Cute haircut!! I need to lop mine off again. It's getting way too long. It just sort of hangs there and I can't do a darn thing with it these days. I'm so envious of your bump! I just look like a whale. I still have a slight B belly and it makes me sad. I'm not sure I even look pregnant just sort of have a big belly :[ 

Oh!! We picked up our stroller last night!!! It was so exciting. I absolutely love it.


----------



## nypage1981

IDK Kylar! I haven't had anything going on down there since, oh, 13 weeks ago? Hope it starts to feel better for you! I have this horrible cough going on, and thats fricken interesting the types of pains I can make in my abdomen while hacking. Ugh. Hope its not effecting bean any.


----------



## Kylarsmom

I dont feel like my bump is cute i think it looks like a beer gut! lol! Im ready for it to be round and pretty! hahahaha

Ny- ya everytime i cough, sneeze, anything like that it hurts my uterus!


----------



## loveinbinary

Yours definitely looks much better than mine. If I saw you in a store I'd know you are pregnant, me it could go either way. It's probably because I wear a jacket and looser, well used to be loose, fitting tops because I've always been so body conscious. I suppose part of the reason is also because I look young, I am only just under 21 after all, and inworry people are going to give me dirty stares. Not that I care what people think, the stares are just awkward.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- it's only going to get worse lol. I get pains in my uterus just trying to poo lol! Probably because I'm lucky if I can manage to go every 3 days. I love this baby more than anything but boy do I miss my body. Being able to hold my bladder for more than 10 minutes at a time lol. As soon as I think I might have to pee he decides it's time to play bounce-a-thon on my bladder lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Yea, I havent been regular now either. Beginning was fine, each day. Now im seriously like every 4 days. And when its my "day" to go, i have horrendous pain cramping through my bowels. UGH! I wish I could poo normal again. 

I cannot believe you 2 are so far along already. Makes me think that everyone else's pregnancy goes super fast as mine just tuts along for me going slow! 

I wish we would get another BFP in here soon....Im getting bored of no exciting news:):sleep:


----------



## loveinbinary

Tell me about it.. When it's my "day" to go it certainly isn't easy. I think I look forward to giving birth more than I do my every 3-4 day poo. It just sucks. I feel like I have to go then I sit in there forever waiting for something to happen. These days I make sure to bring a book or my laptop otherwise I'm bored out of my mind staring at the ceiling and counting things on the sink lol. 

It's not just you, first tri is soooooo sloooooooooooooow. Second tri has just breezed right on by, I can't believe it's almost over. I've been keeping busy with nursery shopping and baby clothes sorting so time just seems to fly by. I wouldn't even allow myself to think about baby gear until after my gender scan at 17 weeks. I just didn't feel safe enough. Now I'm pretty sure all I think about is baby items lol. 

This cycle I vote everyone gets a bfp. How wonderful that would be.


----------



## nypage1981

Ugh, I can feel how frustrated the TTCer's must be cuz im getting frustrated for them. I am so excited to hear of another BFP so keep going ladies...........

Rosa- where you been? You must be a dpo now? You've been quiet! Are you ok?


----------



## loveinbinary

Me too ny. I keep checking in hoping to see a bfp so I can happy dance again. I was thinking about how awesome it would be if we could help them get their bfp just by bd'ing during their fertile period lol.


----------



## rosababy

Hey, ladies. I've been checking in, but nothing to report, so I've been quiet. Feeling pretty discouraged, with ttc and my job. Long story short, my boss is a witch on wheels. If she's in a bad mood, the entire school is in a bad mood. I've had enough of her. 

Ho hum. Not even sure if I'm in the 2ww. I'm assuming I am...not temping. I don't have a good feeling about this cycle, so I probably won't test, just wait for AF.


----------



## Deethehippy

rosababy said:


> Hey, ladies. I've been checking in, but nothing to report, so I've been quiet. Feeling pretty discouraged, with ttc and my job. Long story short, my boss is a witch on wheels. If she's in a bad mood, the entire school is in a bad mood. I've had enough of her.
> 
> Ho hum. Not even sure if I'm in the 2ww. I'm assuming I am...not temping. I don't have a good feeling about this cycle, so I probably won't test, just wait for AF.

I find even if i take my temp during the day after O it will be significantly higher so you could just take it maybe?? 
Sorry your boss is a witch, maybe she can bog off along with the AF witch too!


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa-are you missing the whole charting and obssessing thing or liking this way better? 
Nice to have a witchy boss when you work at a school. She must love those kids. Ha.


----------



## rosababy

I actually don't miss the charting/obsessing thing at all. I find myself not thinking about ttc as much, and that's good. Ask me again right around AF when I don't know what dpo I am on and am totally frustrated. :blush: 

Oh she's terrible. She has no relationship with the kids and the parents can't stand her. Don't even get me started on what the staff thinks about her...


----------



## Deethehippy

I just took an IC test and it was BFN and i came downstairs to find the dog had eaten my shoe :( :nope:


----------



## Kylarsmom

loveinbinary said:


> Yours definitely looks much better than mine. If I saw you in a store I'd know you are pregnant, me it could go either way. It's probably because I wear a jacket and looser, well used to be loose, fitting tops because I've always been so body conscious. I suppose part of the reason is also because I look young, I am only just under 21 after all, and inworry people are going to give me dirty stares. Not that I care what people think, the stares are just awkward.

i know how you feel, i was 21 when preg with kylar and there were times if i were watching someone elses kids people would look at me like i was insane for being so young with kids AND pregnant, lol. its crazy how much more looks you get when you really start to show, i mean EVERYONE at the mall , everywhere, they all look at you and your belly, its so strange... like HELLO yes Im pregnant, take a picture, it lasts longer!! lol! and its funny if you run into someone else pregnant, its like you all the sudden have a secret bond, and swap a smile, haha.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Prayers for my BFF, shes been trying for 3 YEARS to get pregnant and has had a few chemicals and early m/cs in the last year, cant seem to get a sticky bean, and she got a faint pos yest and today! im so excited but nervous for her!! Prayers would be greatly welcomed, thank you!!


----------



## ready4baby

I love how chatty you guys are today! Dee, you silly girl, it's too early for an IC to give you any good news (although I happen to have a stockpile that came free with my OPKs, so watch me test from 8dpo on :p )

Rosa, I know it's frustrating...I'm trying to stay above the aggravation, but it's hard. I had another temp dip & a tiny bit of CM, so thought maybe yesterday was O day, but no temp rise today. I'm actively trying not to think about fertility, while still bding and recording my temp, and that is a tough balance!

I love the bump talk... :) BTW, Ny & Kylar, I TOTALLY also wish for bfps this cycle. It is time! I'm ready (hey, look at my name) for me, for rosa, for kiki, for dee, for everybody to get their bfp ;)

Rosa, is there anyway you can file a complaint with your boss' boss?


----------



## loveinbinary

I have the solution!! Ttc just shouldn't exist lol. We should just evolve genetically to where as soon as we think " I want to have a baby " bam bfp. Genius right? 
Ttc just sucks no matter how you do it. You either chart and temp and all that's jazz and obsess over every little dip and rise or you take the theoretical "relaxed" method of just bd'ing like rabbits and obsess over everything else topped with the constant wonder of "did I ov?". We can fly to the moon and create microscopic robots that can conquer the world but getting pregnant is harder than rocket science, go figure. 

Rosa- I'm sorry to hear about your boss. I have a manager like that, she's a real twat most of the time. Flat out rude to customers and would rather lie to their face than take the time to get them a proper answer. I would see what you can do about putting in an anonymous complaint against her. Perhaps if you and enough coworkers complained something would be done about he behavior. Sometimes I don't understand why people choose a profession that puts them in such a horrid mood.


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa, the principle of your school is who you are referring to? Ick! Think you'll do any tempting or anything next cycle if it comes to that? I dont think it matters muh if you keep BDing. Hope clomid gets its act in gear this cycle though. Would be nice for you to be able to be pregnant over summer break. 

Ready, are we hinking no ovation yet based on temps or are you opking too? Did you take maca this cycle? I hunk when we et confusing cycles is when we get bfps so maybe stay hopeful:) 

Kylar, hope her bean sticks and she gets a baby!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, Ny! I temp & OPK and I know I haven't ovulated. The dirty secret is that the only two times I ovulated really late (30+ days), I got pregnant. But I'm not assuming that will happen this time. I can't, or I will truly make myself a nervous wreck. Maybe next cycle I should try maca...Kiki seemed to love it...

Love, I dig your solution...remember that show Bewitched? I'd like to just wiggle my little nose and get this show on the road :rofl:


----------



## EJW147

Ladies I just got bfp!!!! I am so terrified because of my mc before, I should be 13dpo and the line was nice and dark is that a good sign? I've been having cramps too mostly mild but sometimes they can be worse so I guess I just have to wait and see what happens. Excited and nervous!! Can you believe I would be due Dec 24th, lol crazy huh? I'll post more later me and hubby are going to eat. Everyone is going to get their bfps this cycle :hug:


----------



## rosababy

EJJJJJJJJ!!!!!!! SHUT UP!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

We wanna see pictures!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Kiki0522

OMG EJ!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :yipee: I am so happy for you!!! :happydance: Tell us everything! A nice and dark line at 13dpo is awesome!! Sticky Sticky Sticky bean!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats EJ!! :thumbup::happydance:

I am gonna pee on a stick every day until i get AF i have decided lol
Yesterday was BFN so i don't have any hope so i doesn't matter :wacko:


----------



## loveinbinary

EJ!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: we NEED pictures!!! lol. And here we were just talking about how someone needs to get a bfp stat and you log in and give it to us lol!! This is so exciting!! Cramps are quite normal I promise, 24 weeks in and I'm still getting them. My fingers are so tightly crossed that this bean is so super sticky!!!


----------



## ready4baby

Holy crap! This wasn't even on my radar...we hadn't heard a lot from you just lately, EJW, and I didn't remember that you were in the tww! Congratulations!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## EJW147

I am freaking out today, this morning my temp dipped its been 97.9 the last couple mornings and now 97.5?!? I did a digital this morning and got pregnant but I'm so scared and then with some of my heavy cramps I don't know what to think. :( AF is due tomorrow and I'm so scared, I need lots of prayers please!! Ahh I just want to be excited and its so hard, what is wrong with me? :cry: 

Oh and I cant figure how to post pics, do I have to upload it to photobucket or something first?


----------



## Deethehippy

Sending babydust and stickydust and prayers your way EJ :0)


----------



## ready4baby

click "go advanced" and then click on the paperclip to attach... :)

Temps are so tricky and temperamental...try not to worry about a single value, ok?

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## EJW147

FRER is from yesterday afternoon and digi is this morning. Thanks ladies I guess only time will tell, I am trying to stay positive!


----------



## loveinbinary

EJ- welcome to a wait worse than the tww, the 12 week wait. Exciting right? You are definitely pregnant congrats!!!!!! The hardest thing to do right now is relax but you have to try. Whatever is meant to happen is going to happen no matter how much you worry. Just have faith that this little bean is destined to be in your arms nine months from now. Even really early on I found talking to beanie helped me calm down when I was really worried or scared.


----------



## Kylarsmom

EJ those look JUST like my tests, you are totally preggers, word of advice, stop temping now, it will make you go crazy!!! OMG Im so happy for you!!!!!!!!!! Congrats girl!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Milestone today! 24 weeks, Viable day! Baby could survive outside the womb as of today!!!


----------



## EJW147

Love, I really appreciate that..thank you!!! I am really excited, but worrying just comes natural to me. You are right whatever is going to happen will happen just hope this is finally it, a sticky sticky bean!! :) my husbands mom and grandma will be here today and are staying the weekend so hopefully it will keep my mind busy. We decided we arent telling anyone just yet though. Thanks again all of you for the congratulations and being so supportative!!! :)


----------



## ready4baby

EJ, couldn't be any more thrilled for you!! Enjoy your weekend with family and your special tiny secret...


----------



## EJW147

Yea kylar!!! I hope my test looking like yours is a great sign, lol :)


----------



## nypage1981

Yay congrats on your big news EJ!!! Hope your body does what it needs to now!


----------



## loveinbinary

EJ- I know what you mean. I am the queen of worrying about absolutely EVERYTHING even if it's not really worth worrying about lol. The first tri was terrifying, especially since my little man decided it was fun to give me two big scares with bleeding. That little buggar lol. What worked for me was avoiding the first tri threads and spending all my bnb time here with you ladies. Being so wrapped up in your cycles kept my mind away from the passing days and before I knew it I was in second tri. I still worry. Last night I had to talk myself down since I hadn't felt lo move almost all day and my tummy was soft when I layed on my back instead of firm like it usually is. I just keep telling myself he is snuggled in a soft spot that I can't feel. I'm sure this little bean is going to be just fine and before you know it you'll be a whale like me lol.


----------



## rosababy

That's such a beautiful 2nd line, EJ!! :haha: Congrats again! Stop temping. It'll drive you nuts. YOU'RE KNOCKED UP!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## rosababy

Afm, I had quite a bit of creamy cm today...strange. I was like oh man, am I actually o'ing now, but it's definitely creamy. BBs hurt a little, but all of this is normal. Except the amount of creamy cm. I have no idea how many dpo I am. 3? 4? Who knows. My parents come in from IL today, and we're hiking and wine tasting and eating at our fav restaurants! Spring break starts in 4 hours!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- woo hoo!! Sounds like you'll be having a great time. I'm a little jealous lol. Before I got my bfp I noticed an increase in creamy cm, which has only become more abundant... Talk about ewww. I didn't think anything of it at the time though. Could be a good sign that clomid is doing it's job. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Love! We'll have a great time. Yes, I know creamy cm can be a symptom, but it can also happen in non-preggo women, so who the frick knows. :shrug: Hopefully one day everything will line up in place and give us a baby.


----------



## Starchase

Congrats EJ delighted for u honeyXxx

I'm spotting a little bit and absolutely freaking out!! 7 wks today thought today would be a happy stress free day :(

Xx


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, :shrug: on creamy cm...could be a great sign! I'm sad that we can't share the tww this time... :( You're right though, hopefully very soon the stars align for us all!

Star, :hugs: I'm sorry you're stressing...try to relax and think positively; it's so very very common to spot!


----------



## nypage1981

Star I would get to the doctor. hope its nothing but normal stuff. get a scan just to be sure.


----------



## loveinbinary

It's funny in a way that really isn't funny at all how similar pregnancy symptoms are to normal cycle symptoms. No on really notices it until they are actually ttc and tracking their cycle. I'll be sending tons of baby dust your way that this cycle proves to be very good for you.


----------



## Starchase

I phoned midwife and they said lie down and don't lift anything heavy try relax no cramping good sign.... I get scan on Monday anyway but now I'm petrified xx


----------



## loveinbinary

Star- I agree with ny. Give your doctor a call and see if they can get you in for a scan. I started spotting at 7 weeks as well and they couldn't find a cause other than an irritated cervix. Spotting is really common in early pregnancy though still absolutely terrifying. My fingers are tightly crossed for you that little bean is well and just getting super snuggled in there.


----------



## Starchase

Love thank u they just said no one capable of scanning in today or this wknd earliest I cam be seen is Monday my routine scan was for 8.30am so just have to chill out xx


----------



## loveinbinary

I had to wait too when I was spotting. My scan was already scheduled for Tuesday and I started spotting over the weekend. I just kept talking to little bean and willing him to be okay. Made me feel better. Though I probably looked like a proper nutter walking around my work mumbling to myself. What is your spotting like?


----------



## Starchase

It was only on my underwear and then when i wiped brownish red defo not new blood I have had a pad on since 5pm and nothing on it?? I'm doing the same lying on sofa speaking and rubbing tummy xx


----------



## Deethehippy

EJ - those tests are fab! Woohoooo! Try to enjoy it :0) Congrats again.


Star - i'm so sorry that you are spotting, you know, if the worse is gonna happen the doctors told me there is absolutely nothing they can do, so you just have to try to stay positive and tell yourself that plenty of women bleed in early pregnancy, i know how hard that is though, sending prayers your way :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Ejw- That 2nd line is fantastic!!! I would say that's a very sticky bean in there to have such a great line!! Congrats again hun!

Kylar- Happy 24 weeks!! :flower:

Rosa- Creamy cm is a really good sign! I have heard of a lot of women getting that before their bfp! Do you ever get it after O? I know it's so hard because the same symptoms can mean either way. It's so annoying, haha. We should all just be able to get certain symptoms for pregnancy and certain ones if we aren't! Fx'd so tightly for you hun!

Star- As most of us know, spotting can be so terrifying! But try your best to relax and put your feet up. It's very good that it's not a lot at all. So many women spot during pregnancy! As you know but it helps to hear it! :) You have a sticky bean in there!! 

Ready- How are you doing? I may be able to share this 2ww wait you! I don't think I O'd after all! haha. SO frustrating!! In a way it's good though because we get more chances now. 

Ny & Love- Hope you are doing well! 

Afm- I think I'm going to O tomorrow now, haha. I don't know what is up with my temps though!! I could have sworn I already did on Wednesday even though I had no other signs but my temp dropped way low to where it does when I'm about to O and it went up on Wednesday and yesterday. Well today it dropped way back down again! Ugh! I was so upset when I took my temp this morning because I'm so darn confused.. BUT then this morning before I left for work, I started getting EWCM! Woohoo! So this should be the real deal! Still no idea why my temps are so screwy but O-well! :sex: tonight and Fx'd for O tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Rosa- Creamy cm is a really good sign! I have heard of a lot of women getting that before their bfp! Do you ever get it after O? I know it's so hard because the same symptoms can mean either way. It's so annoying, haha. We should all just be able to get certain symptoms for pregnancy and certain ones if we aren't! Fx'd so tightly for you hun!

I remember having a little, but not a whole lot. I'm sure it's nothing, just really noticeable today. I wasn't looking for it....I miss ewcm. :haha: I haven't had it on clomid. Get to bd'ing!! I'm sure you'll o soon.


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

well I have had 2x bm's today and brown cm both times I wiped I called MW again and she said that its common for implantation bleeding at 6-7wks so fx'd thats what is going on??

I also poas to try and make myself feel better it is now my avatar I am going all out with PMA for this beanie

XXXxxxxxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Think I O'd yesterday? haha. I have NO clue anymore! My chart looks crazy!

Star- That is a fantastic line! It's taking all the color from the other line! That bean is sticking in there nice and tight! I'm sure the spotting is nothing to be concerned about! :)


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki, FX that you actually O'd! Your charts a little nutty, but all that matters is that little eggy...did you take maca or not this cycle? What were your cycles like before you started it, or the first month you started it. 

Star, that's a great line...I'm sure all is well with just the tiny bit of brown you're seeing! 

Nothing going on here...had some cm yesterday, but what does it all mean? Who knows. I'm just waiting it out. 6 days to Aruba... :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki, Woohoo for ov! Maybe because your chart is so messed up and you have absolutely no idea what is going on, you'll be rewarded with a bfp? AF really messed with my head the month before my bfp, so maybe. Fingers tightly crossed that something good comes out of your crazy cycle. 

Star, with how dark your lines are I'd say your chances are really good. Especially since you aren't in any pain and the spotting is very minimal. My spotting at 7 weeks was red-ish brown and there was more of it and my little man is still safely kicking me in the bladder on a regular basis. Sounds like your little bean is getting all nice and snug in there. 

Ready, I wanna go to Aruba. :poutyface: Lucky girl!


----------



## loveinbinary

Haha that was totally supposed to say poutyface...


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- I didn't take maca again this cycle. Before I took it, my cycles were fine. Pretty regular. I just took it to try to help balance hormones because I thought my progesterone was low because of low temps. Other than that, everything was okay. My cycles have seemed to be nutty since my HSG. Weird because that shouldn't do anything but my cycle after my ectopic was pretty normal too so I don't know. All I do know is I have never had dips and rises like this more than once. It dips, then rises meaning O. That's how all my cycles have been. Nothing like this. :shrug:
ARUBA in 6 days!!! I must have missed that! I didn't know you were going so soon! Oh that is awesome. So jealous! 

Love- I like that idea! haha. I have to admit that I'm not stressing about it because I have no idea what's going on, lol. We just BD and that's that. :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Glad that you O'ed Kiki - good luck in your TWW
Ready - have a wikkid time in Aruba and good luck

I tested BFN this morning again so i am a bit down :( Although when i had the miscarriage i didn't even start testing until day 40 (i am now on day 30) and the line was obvious but not dark so maybe i still have time because of my long cycles - who knows?

Hi to everyone else :0)


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki your chart must make you :wacko: Ugh! I'm sorry! I feel the same way about my chart and my body. I wish we could make it do what we want it to :(

Dee, sorry about the bfn, but it's probably still much too early!! 

Where is EJW--how are you?


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- Yes it does!! What the heck is going on?! I didn't O yet again! Every time I think I did, my temp drops again. Grrr!!! I don't understand why my temps keep rising though! I am having cramps on and off since last night on my only ovary side and more EWCM today so maybe tomorrow? Ahhhh :wacko: I'm sorry you are having a difficult cycle too! This is so not fair! 

Dee- It's okay! Still early hun! 

So still no O and crazy temps and my sister-in-law, her fiance, and her 3 kids including our newest nephew who is 6 weeks old are coming today to stay with us until Tuesday. My luck is I will actually O while they are here! Grrr!! 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## rosababy

Dee, sorry about the bfn. :hugs: They never get easy to see. Hopefully it's just too early.

Ready, ARUBA!!!!! I'm so jealous! We're leaving for Florida on Tuesday morning, but somehow it doesn't have the same ring as Aruba. :nope:

Kiki, sorry that you're still frustrated. :wacko: Hopefully you o'ed and your temps are just weird for some reason.

I'm having some minor cramps, but they could just be the clomid. It's a symptom. Fabulous. Lots of creamy cm still...I've had a day MAYBE two of this before, and never this much. That's the only thing that's different. Who knows if it means anything.


----------



## Starchase

Hi Ladies

Well I had my scan it was amazing really strong heart beat and I could make out the baby on the scan hope u can too couldn't let my girls down by not getting a picture....




She guess-timated the dates from the baby but it wasn't easy as it was an external scan not internal she thinks I am 6wks not 7wks 3 days I knew this though because I ovulated later so fx'd everything ok I have another scan in 2 weeks to make sure beanie is progressing as they should be

The relief for today is immense

Dee I got my first light BFP 11dpo, don't worry toots XX

Rosa Florida sounds amazing too I am jealous you could be sitting in Haar in Scotland not so nice ha ha but I do agree I am mega jealous about Aruba!!

Kiki u will just have to bd anyway, lol.... hopefully the kids won't get too nosey and venture into Auntie Kiki's bedroom :)

XXXXXXxxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Star - awwww your scan picture looks fab! I bet you are so relieved after seeing the heartbeat ticking away :0) I'm glad it went well for you.


----------



## Starchase

Thank you Dee I was emotional thats for sure she said to start:

1. Not sure what we will see?
2. oh here is the sac....... (silence)
3. oh flicker well done

Then she got her act together and got a really good shot of it and it flickered really strong I am delighted think I held my breath for most of the scan though, it was really good she left it on my tummy and she was talking to OH I just stared at the screen watching it OH then turned and said that is the heartbeat isn't it??

He was delighted he could see it

XXxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Those scan people (what is the technical term?) have a habit of not wanting to say too much, while we lay there in suspense thinking the worse.
If i had that job i would try to be more reassuring!
Glad it was all good though :thumbup:

I was gonna wait until friday when AF is due but thinking about caving and testing tonight now! lol
I don't hold out much hope for this cycle but trying to keep positive too!


----------



## Starchase

Too right Dee PMA all the way honey, I POAS 25 x this time oops maybe obsessive but I got such comfort after m/c seeing it get darker... do what you feel is right I couldn't help myself lol :)

To be honest I told the midwife this morning how hard this wknd was with the spotting had they just scanned me and I saw the heartbeat then I could have relaxed and not stressed as they instructed me to do so on the phone!!

she totally agreed with me


----------



## Deethehippy

Did you have any symptoms prior to your first positive test Star?
Just curious, i have symptoms each month but most could also be impending AF hormones!


----------



## Deethehippy

I just tested again - BFN - think thats me out this cycle - nevermind :(


----------



## ready4baby

Star, congrats on a great scan!! :happydance:

Dee, it's tough to say if you aren't sure what day you O'd, but FX that it is just too early!!

5 days and counting to Aruba - I'm getting excited :) My rollercoaster ride of a cycle continues, another temp dip today & flood of cm, so :shrug: We definitely bd today, just in case. Oh, and I have today off! Not really, cause I'm working from home, but it's a holiday. Does ANYONE except new england have Patriot's Day as a holiday? I bet not ;)


----------



## ready4baby

Oooh, Rosa, you leave tomorrow for Florida? Are you doing Disney, or the beach? Sounds great!  Have a wonderful trip! Leave ttc behind and just enjoy it :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Star- I just KNEW everything would turn out wonderful at your scan! I held my breath at my first scan too... and all the others as well lol. I'm so glad little beanie has a strong heartbeat and is hanging in there tightly. It doesn't surprise me that they moved your dates back, it's very common this early on. I was put back from 7 weeks to 5+6 at my first scan but now I'm measuring perfectly on time. 

The thing with ultrasound technicians is I'm fairly certain they aren't allowed to say much about what they see. Obviously they can tell you baby has a strong heartbeat and point out what's what on the scan but if there is anything of concern they aren't able to say anything and they also can't really say everything looks fine, that has to be left up to the doctor who examines your scan afterwards. I'm guessing it's because they aren't trained to know as much as doctors and saying much of anything during the scan can cause unnecessary panic or a false sense of security. They just keep their mouths shut and wait for the doctor to give all the news. 

Dee- You aren't out until the wicked witch shows. I wasn't 100% sure when I ov'd but by my estimating I was 19-21dpo before I finally got my bfp. The day af was due I still had a stark white bfn. The same thing happened to ny, she didn't get her bfp until after af should have shown. There is definitely still hope for you!!

Ready- Wooot Aruba. I'm so envious. I want to go on vacation lol. You should sneak me in one of your suitcases lol. 

Rosa- Florida is still pretty nice this time of year. It hasn't his the summer months of humid death yet. Enjoy yourself, have some wine on the beach and as ready said, leave ttc behind and just have a great time!


----------



## Kylarsmom

So jealous of your Aruba trip Ready!! I want to go somewhere, ANYWHERE , lol ! 

Sorry bout the BFN Dee, I really hope and pray it's just too early!! 

My friend that got the faint line + started bleeding or her period today =( 

As for me, had my 24 week appt today, found out I get to schedule my c-section at my next appt in a month, on orders not to lift anything (especially my 2 year old!!) Bc of all the vaginal pain i've been having and im not taking it easy enough =( And also DH got the baby dresser and crib up this weekend, and we are starting the painting process soon, have to primer the walls first b/c they were neon orange! haha!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh and congrats star, what an awesome feeling to see that flicker for the first time!! So happy for you!


----------



## rosababy

Heather, sorry to hear about your friend. :sad2: I hope it's just a little spotting...

Dee, you're not out yet, especially since you're not exactly sure when you o'ed, like Ready said. Keep the faith! You're not out yet. :hugs:



ready4baby said:


> 5 days and counting to Aruba - I'm getting excited :) My rollercoaster ride of a cycle continues, another temp dip today & flood of cm, so :shrug: We definitely bd today, just in case. Oh, and I have today off! Not really, cause I'm working from home, but it's a holiday. Does ANYONE except new england have Patriot's Day as a holiday? I bet not ;)

Patriot's Day?! Never heard of it, but any holiday is fabulous. Hope you had a great day off. Do the students get off, too? Sorry to hear that you're frustrated with your temps. :wacko: That sucks. Maybe Aruba will be when you O and you can have a vacation baby! :sex: Either way, enjoy the drinks and the beach!



ready4baby said:


> Oooh, Rosa, you leave tomorrow for Florida? Are you doing Disney, or the beach? Sounds great! Have a wonderful trip! Leave ttc behind and just enjoy it :)

Yes, tomorrow early! We're actually doing the Universal Studios thing this time. We did Disney last year...as our "last time in Disney without kids." That didn't work out so well with us, did it?! :wacko: Oh well. I can't wait to see the Harry Potter exhibit! We'll spend a day there, and a day or two at the pool/beach. We only have a few days total, but it's better than nothing. I'm just so excited to get away. At first, I was worried about doing the rollercoasters because I MIGHT be preggo, but I don't care. I'm drinking and going on the rides! I might just inhale some paint fumes and eat soft cheeses while I'm at it. :rofl: Not worrying about ttc. This is the first month in a LONG time where I just don't give a crap. Loving life. :flower: It'll happen eventually.


----------



## EJW147

Hello everyone! Star- so glad everything went great at your scan!! Lovely pic, can't wait to see another in 2 weeks!! My husbands family left this morning it was nice having them here got my mind a tiny bit off of thinking the worse. I am going tomorrow for blood work and I'm terrified, I have had cramps all weekend. I had some dollar store tests and I took one of those yesterday, def. Positive but it wasn't a super dark line like I wanted to see plus its hardly darker then the one I took a day before. Sorry for rambling but any prayers, sticky dust, or good vibes you guys can send my way would mean a lot!! :) kylar- Hope everything works out with your friend, this is so scary i will pray for her too!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Star- so happy for your awesome scan! Yay! Hope you are more relaxed and spotting stops. Mine went for about 5 weeks. Its so tough to deal with. Sorry the tech took so long to find but great that it was found! Im sure she wasn't trying to keep anything from you, just maybe couldnt actually find it right away. The ultrasound techs are actually allowed to tell you quite a bit, the doctor's rely on them telling them what they saw a lot of the time. 

Heather- you are a c section lady too, huh? Me too. I had it with my first and they asked if I want again,, I said sure why not. Hope your friend is ok. 

Dee sorry about your bfn....hope you can have some time to relax and get your mind around trying again during next ovulation.

Ready- whats with the darn ovulation on your end? How freaking weird! Seems like a lot of TTCer's in here are having screwy cycles. What, is it the weather? Hope you ovulate this cycle and get it going. Obviously no bfp in aruba anymore! Bummer. 

Rosa- good thing you arent charting and all that, who knows if your cycle would be screwy with the rest of them too! Lol. Have fun in FL! So lucky. Enjoy sniffing paint and eating soft cheese while you are drunk on fast rollercoasters toO! 

Kiki- did you ovulate yet? I'd be pissed if I were you with it being after HSG and your "more fertile months after. " UGH! Im so sorry it isnt smooth- hope it means you get a bfp out of this junk! 

EJ- good luck on the blood work tomorrow. What is it for? When I went for the first appointment my blood was only for the pregnancy work up....like do I have syphillis and all that fun stuff that I knew I didn't have! So it wasn't anything too interesting....hope you get good news, what3ever the tests are!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- good thing you arent charting and all that, who knows if your cycle would be screwy with the rest of them too! Lol. Have fun in FL! So lucky. Enjoy sniffing paint and eating soft cheese while you are drunk on fast rollercoasters toO!

:rofl:


EJ, good luck tomorrow. I'm SURE your sticky bean will stick nice and tight for 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Time to baby dance! Phew, what a looong cycle for me, cd26, but I just got + OPK! First real positive this month, so I hope my body cooperates and follows through with a nice strong O! I've been flooded with cm today, and had a temp dip, so we've already :sex: once today, but maybe we'll go again ;)

Star, lots of luck for tomorrow but I'm sure it will all turn out well! Also, hcg doubles every couple of days so between one morning & the next you might not notice a big change in the color of the line. Better to wait 2 or 3 days and compare...

Kylar, any more word from your friend?


----------



## EJW147

Ny- The blood work is to see what my hcg levels are, since I have gotten positive tests I haven't been to the doc for blood work and for tricare they have to confirm I am pregnant before I can make a obgyn appointment. I am scared they are going to tell me my levels are really low or something. :sad1:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Yea, she def lost the bean... I mean she only found out about a week ago, but still, shes really upset :( wish i could do something for her. I'd totally be a surrogate if I actually enjoyed pregnancy... 

Ny- Yes , with kylar I had a vaginal delivery, and nearly stroked. Dr said im entitled to a c-section this time and actually recommended it!


----------



## nypage1981

Well I sure hope they are right up there where they should be. Good luck and let us know what they are!


----------



## Deethehippy

Kylar - i'm so sorry about your friend, i hope you can be there for her, time does help a bit but it is hard :/

EJ - sending prayers and dust that your numbers are as high as they need to be, try to relax and keep positive :flower: Thinking of you.

Ready - get BD'ing - hope that egg gets caught :0)

I am waiting for my AF - achey back and crampy (though could be my IBS) so figuring it will be here by friday - trying not to be so depressed today - OH was worried yesterday - he said if it causes me this much stress each month he is not happy - so i need to go with the flow more :flower:


----------



## ready4baby

Ugh, brain lapse on earlier post... EJW, this was meant for you: lots of luck for tomorrow (today!) but I'm sure it will all turn out well! Also, hcg doubles every couple of days so between one morning & the next you might not notice a big change in the color of the line. Better to wait 2 or 3 days and compare...

Dee, it sounds like you do need to relax a bit...if you spend your tww feeling depressed that you're out, you'll be bummed half of each month! Better to be hopeful while you don't know yet, and then give yourself that one day (if it comes) when AF arrives to throw a nice hissy fit :hissy: At least that's what I tell myself... :rofl:

Kylar, sorry to hear about your friend. :( Early losses are hard too, I know that. I cant' remember--what caused you to almost stroke during labor?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck EJW

Ready- Kylar was just too big for me and he got stuck . I was at a 10, pushing, him crowning, for 4 hours before the dr decided to do the episiotomy and I finally got him out. :(


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you Ready - you are right of course. I am a super organised obsessive person and i guess TTC is just something i cannot control! I will try to chill more in all walks of life from now on! It's fab being off work at the moment anyway over easter and it's been so sunny and warm today and i went to visit some friends which took my mind off things :0)


----------



## EJW147

So my hcg level was 1169 :happydance: I am only about 4w3d so that seems like a good number right? I sure hope so, THANK YOU all of you for the good luck and prayers I appreciate it so much! :flower: Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Deethehippy

Thats brill EJ :thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

Superb news Ej I was thinking about u today bet u are so relieved XXxx

Dee I am sending u big hugs that are majic hugs they can help take all of ur pain and stress away XXxxx

Rosa have a superb holiday and get drunk and ride loads of rollercoasters for the rest of us xxx

Ready u must be getting really excited now not long at all till Aruba get bding girl and catch that egg before u go then chill out the whole trip and laugh loads I laughed and drank quite (2x sat nights) a bit after ovulation and the dr said that as the egg is not attached to my bloodstream therefore it can't hurt it, I think the relaxation helps them stick too just my personal opinion thats all xx

NY & Kylar I'm the third c-section whoo hoo (too posh too push yeah right eh....) XX

Kiki how are u doing honey?

XXXxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you Star - that is really sweet of you - hugs back at ya :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Kylar, you poor thing...at least you get to plan Kendon's delivery date :)

EJW, awesome awesome awesome numbers for just over 4 weeks! Wow! 

Star, I'm totally drinking on vacation. In fact, I'd start right now if I wasn't at work :) I'm so frustrated with ttc. I wish I could bring happy, lucky ttc mojo to this thread but it just isnt working...no O yet for me :( At least not that I can tell, and I'm on my second day after +OPK. Sigh.

Kiki, how are you girl? And what's Andrea up to lately?...

And Ny of course--did you tell your mom yet? What about your daughter?


----------



## Kylarsmom

ready- thank you, and have a drink or 2 for me PLEASE? lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good news EJW!!


----------



## ready4baby

Kylarsmom said:


> ready- thank you, and have a drink or 2 for me PLEASE? lol

Let's see...if I have a drink or two for each of the pregnant girls...WOW I'm going to be having a great time! :rofl:


----------



## Kiki0522

Ej- Great numbers! So happy and relieved for you hun! 

Star- Glad you are doing well!

Ready- I'm right there with ya.. No O yet. I'm sick of thinking that I'm just about to and then I don't. If it's just going to be late, then fine.. but these almost positive opk's and temps rising is driving me nuts! When do you leave for Aruba? Can I come with you? haha.


----------



## ready4baby

Ugh I'm sorry kiki! Isn't it frustrating?? I leave Saturday morning and I just can't wait...sure, you can hop in my suitcase! :) I'm so tired of work and ttc. I'm tired of the pressure in my ovaries that surely means I haven't ovulated yet despite some giant follicles that are hurting me. Why can't this be easy? :brat: I know we have all struggled in our own ways. At least we have bnb...


----------



## loveinbinary

Frowny face!! I'm so sorry you two are having such a terrible time. Ready, maybe Aruba will be just what you need to get those ovaries loose and egg releasing. Maybe they are having performance anxiety lol. They feel pressured to release an egg so they just can't seem to manage. 

kiki, have you considered planning a mini vacation with dh? It doesn't have to be anything extravagant or expensive, just something fun. Maybe rent a hotel for a night or two in a city close by and play tourists and enjoy the area?

As for me there isn't much going on here, aside from the fact that I have been sick for two days and was unable to take of work. I've decided that if I'm still not feeling well in the morning I'm calling off and heading to the doctor. Good news though, dh and I picked up our car seat and crib set yesterday. Despite feeling like crap I was so excited. So far we've saved almost $300 between the car seat, crib set and stroller by using these wonderful 20% off coupons from Babies R Us. That means $300 for me to spend on other baby things lol.


----------



## loveinbinary

EJ! Congrats on those numbers!! Sounds like you've got a sticky one in there! Any idea when your first scan will be?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love- I love the 20% off coupons too! We will be using it on our mattress soon!! hehe! We got our baby furniture from there as well! What one did you get??


----------



## loveinbinary

Crib bedding set

Car Seat

Stroller (in green not red)

Crib (yet to pick up)

We are picking up the crib probably next week depending on what kind of coupon there is. After the crib the last 'big' things we need are the mattress and the high chair (even though it won't be used till later on).


----------



## Deethehippy

Morning ladies

AF got me this morning and i had a monster headache all night - was very sad for a few hours but now i am trying to look ever forward and be thankful for what i already have in my life :0)
Thanks for being here when we need to chat :flower:


----------



## StillWaiting

I'm so sorry Dee. :hugs: 

Kylarsmom, already 24 weeks? Wow!! Love the bump pic. 

Thinking of you often! :flower:


----------



## repogirl813

sorry i haven't been on much ladies! dee sorry af got you! stupid witch. I gotta go back and catch up on a bit here lol. My heart really does go out to you ladies i tried for 26 months to get where i am so all is possible, just sucks it can't be in our time it's all on it's own time


----------



## ready4baby

Love, your baby stuff is adorable! It must be ridiculously fun to shop for...I can't wait to get to do that myself!

Dee, I'm so very sorry about the witch... :hugs: 

repo, :hi:

No O for me, so my body really was playing tricks on me with that positive OPK. More flooding cm last night, so she's really trying in there. It's kinda sad...it's like when your car just won't start in the winter and you find yourself petting the dashboard and feeling bad for it with all those grinding awful noises it's making as the engine tries to catch... :rofl:

Oh, I did forget to tell you girls that I called my doc early this week and she called in a prespcription for clomid for next cycle :happydance: She also referred me to an RE if I want to investigate what's going on inside--has anyone here seen an RE?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love - Lovin the baby stuff! We got our crib dresser/changer as a 3 piece b/c they had a sale on it and basically the 3rd piece was free! I dont feel like looking up the stock photos but here's a pic of the dresser and crib, we haven't set up the long dresser/changing table yet! I can't decide what I want to do about a stroller, b/c we have a nice stroller/carseat that match,but I'd like a double stroller since we have kylar too! But to get a DOUBLE stroller and carseat to match would be extremely expensive especially since we just spend 1500 on furniture!! The picture of the tree and monkeys is what his theme is going to be, the bedding to match is all from babiesRus, but we will be getting that tree/monkey wall decal ! The walls wont be orange, they are going to be light green!
 



Attached Files:







207577_738720042391_44005952_36998322_2548086_n.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6









208777_738104815311_44005952_36987277_5282036_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2









207915_738098188591_44005952_36987144_1194602_n.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2









nursery.jpg
File size: 70.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nypage1981

Cute stuff you girls are buying! We are all outta rooms in this house:( So, unless we get going soon and move, we have to figure something out with baby. Im not even going to get into buying stuff since we don't have the room now. Unfortunately, we are kind of stuck here becasue the market is shit to be selling right now. It makes me so angry because I hate this house and never picked it out and am stuck with it now unless I leave OH. Lol. Which i've considered countless times while mad about this piece of crap house he bought stupidly. Sigh. 

Wow, im so crabby today. Lovely.


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- I'm so sorry the witch got you. In my opinion she can take her broomstick and shove it lol. It's really a shame that ttc isn't one of those things that's gets easier to deal with over time. Instead it gets worse. At least you are being positive and looking toward the next cycle. You are doing a lot better than I did. In my mind each cycle might as well have been the end of the world, at least for the first day af was here. 

Repo- wow, almost 12 weeks. Seems like time is just flying by!! I was wondering where you had made off too. How are things going? Next scan scheduled soon?

Ready- your poor little ovaries!! Maybe rubbing them and saying kind words of encouragement will help lol. C'mon little ovaries!! You can do it!! 
Fab news about your doctor prescribing clomid for next cycle!!! Maybe that's all you need to kick those lazy ovaries into gear lol. Careful though, clomid may kick your ovaries so hard that you become the new octomom lol!! "you said you wanted a baby, so here's 12 to make up for our previous laziness". 

It is ridiculously fun to shop for baby things, but also very overwhelming. There are a million and one types of the same product which makes picking so difficult. Because we need a million and one different types of binkies. You could start shopping now for basic things that you see on sale. Gender neutral clothing, furniture for the nursery and such. Coupons are you friends lol!


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- I LOVE the name plates!!! Where did you get them?!? I looked at the same crib you bought. Dh's parents want to buy our crib so his mom had a lot of say in which one we get, though I do like the one she picked. We wanted a small set because currently we are in a one bedroom apartment so lo will be in our room. But now that dh may be getting a new and amazing job, we may have to move and would definitely be looking at houses so lo can have his own room. That means more furniture shopping!! lol. I don't think you need a double stroller travel system, though you just get a double stroller for them since it would be cheaper. 

Ny- I'm sorry you're cranky today. I have several days like that. I'm amazed dh hasnt offed me yet lol. Have you considered buying a foreclosure or another house that is selling for a lower price due to the bad market and possibly renting out your current house? If you can find good tenants the rent you make off the house you are in could almost pay the mortgage on a new home. Something to think about.


----------



## nypage1981

For some reason OH doesn't want to rent this one out, he doesn't want people to trash it and he is afraid they'll be partiers and leave our nice neighbors with bad people. Not that we can't afford a nicer house, its just getting out of this one. Its like 30,000 backwards or something because its a POS. No idea what he thought buying it ever and was a really stupid idea.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- if you two decide to stay where you are at, you could always do what dh and I are doing. Look for a crib that is 4 in 1 with an attached changer that has shelves or drawers for baby's things. Until he or she gets a bit older not all that much is really needed.


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, poor thing, I'm sorry you're in a lousy mood! Will baby sleep in your room? You can definately choose some compact furniture & don't need to buy the million items that the big stores try to sell you! Gosh there is so much cute stuff you can pick from--you guys are so lucky!

Love, lol on octomom :rofl: That would be just my luck, 3 or more babies in one shot :p I just called the RE & made an appointment for May 2. :shrug: Enough already with these long cycles.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ny- LOL you crack me up ! Sorry I know you're cranky I dont mean it to be funny, I just think it's funny how you word things I get a full feel of your personality and it makes me chuckle! ;)
Love- I got the block name letters off a baby boutique on facebook! If you are interested, her name is Blocks & Bows on facebook. Just a warning though, it took a whole month from the time I paid for them to get them in the mail! She's darn good and has a lot of business! But it took way longer than I had expected! Ya I'm thinking of just getting the double stroller and not the matching carseat, b/c really, he would only be in the matching carseat for 8ish months anyway and since we already have a carseat, well, you get it!! 
I agree, I love/hate babiesrus bc you go in there and feel you need EVERYTHING in the store! They do it on purpose but there's some cool stuff there! I always spend way too much in there I'm glad its kind of a far drive for me to get there so that I don't go there everyday and spend tons of $$ hahaha! I was so overwhelmed when pregnant with kylar and felt like I needed EVERYTHING and that I wouldnt have it all in time! It stressed me out! I still sort of feel that way this time, but I'm glad I have most everything left from Kylar! Are you having a shower Love or NY? I have a friend who wants to throw me either a shower or a diaper party, but Idk if she will get around to it or not, but I'm ok with that I feel kind of wrong having one for a 2nd child anyway!! With Kylar I had 3 showers! haha!


----------



## Kylarsmom

I thought about getting one of the cribs with a changer attached but I heard that when they get old enough, they climb in and out of the crib sooner b/c of the changer being attached. Kylar just learned to climb out about a month ago, I was very lucky b/c most boys figure that out sooner, LOL.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Deethehippy said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> AF got me this morning and i had a monster headache all night - was very sad for a few hours but now i am trying to look ever forward and be thankful for what i already have in my life :0)
> Thanks for being here when we need to chat :flower:

Im so sorry hun. Way to have PMA though, love your spirit. :hugs:


----------



## EJW147

Hello Everyone! I'm in a bit of a dilemma right now... after I got my blood work done they said I had to get a hold of womans health at the military facility I go to and they would give me a referral to an ob doc. Well I have called the womans health everyday for the last 3 days and they keep telling me I have to speak with this one nurse IN PERSON, well this nurse is not calling me back to set up when I can see her and its really making me mad. I have an appointment with the obgyn doc I want to go to on Mon but the appointment is for just a pap, (i made this appt before I knew I was pregnant) so I need advice, should I still go to the pap? I was hoping a referral would be sent to them before Mon so maybe she would look at me for more then just a pap. I'm scared by the time I get my referral I wont be seen by an ob until I'm 8-9 weeks and with the mc before I wish I could be seen earlier. ugh :( Any advice or opinions would be awesome!


----------



## ready4baby

EJ, I had a similar thing happen...I had a pap scheduled and I decided to just show up with my + test. She did the pap, which I think would be part of your prenatal anyway. Talked about what to eat & vitamins a bit. Felt around, but it was too early to "feel" the pregnancy. No ultrasound at that visit, but we setup an appointment for an early ultrasound. I would just go ahead with your Monday appt unless you hear otherwise from the nurse. My bigger point is just don't be disappointed by the first early prenatal visit--they mostly just want to talk at you. Maybe the preggy girls can confirm or deny that. The US is really what is going to be reassuring, so see how early they are willing to schedule that based on your history! :flower:


----------



## EJW147

THANKS ready!! Yea I know they wont do an u/s exp since I will only be 5w2d but I wasn't sure If the pap was ok to go to or if it was bad I didn't call and tell them first. I think if I call the obgyn they will want me to cancel my appointment and make one for later on but for some reason I still wanna go to Mon's appointment and talk to them, exp since I am still on the metformin. So I think I will still show up and be like Oh by the way I think I am pregnant! lol I really wanted to get more blood work done today while I'm off work to see if the hcg is rising but with no one calling me back doesn't look like thats going to happen...


----------



## ready4baby

Yeah, just go to your appointment. The pap is no harm, they would do it anyway. Are you staying with this doc for your pregnancy? I'm sorry they are not calling you back...


----------



## ready4baby

Oooh, EJ, you need to update your profile & ticker!!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- those blocks are so adorable I think a months wait is well worth it. Plus, with some luck, lo won't be here for another couple months anyways so there is plenty of time for them to arrive. I too have the same love/hate relationship with babiesrus. Honestly though, I feel much less overwhelmed in store than I do when I browse online. Dh's mom has been pressuring me to add things to my registry so I've been on their site quite a bit and I swear I'm going to have a panic attack everytime. I read the reviews because, being this is my first, I am completely clueless and oh boy does that make things worse. Every product has just as many bad reviews as it does outstanding ones so I'm left banging my head against the wall.

I'd like to have a shower but it's a bit difficult. My family in Ohio is throwing me one in June when dh and I go out there for my grandpa's surprise 70th birthday party. But all of my friends, and dh's as well, are still in the young mindset. Dating around, partying, enjoying being young. Not that there is anything wrong with that, it's just not the sort of crowd to throw a baby shower or understand how to have one lol. 

With the way this changer is attached I don't see it posing that big of an issue. I am worried about this lo though. Dh's mom has been telling me stories about him as a baby and oh my. Apparently the first night they had him home he kept trying to scoot to the top of his bassinet and they kept having to move him back down. Needless to say they bought a crib ASAP. Then dh was standing at 6 months... Never crawled, went straight to walking. Knowing dh none of this surprises me lol. I'm just worried lo is going to be very much like daddy. 

EJ- I would go to Monday's appointment and tell them that you had a positive pregnancy test over the weekend after a missed af and weren't able to get ahold of your doctor for the referral (which is a half truth). The pap is standard for a first pregnancy appointment. I didn't schedule my first appointmen till 7 weeks because I knew the office I went to performed early ultrasounds at about 6-7 weeks. Not all places do scans that early so the first appointment is pretty boring and otherwise uneventful. They go over your family history, what your appointments for the pregnancy will be like, vitamins, just the basics. Aside from the pap and a possible breast exam, they don't really examine anything. They will have you pee in a cup, maybe take bloods but that's it.


----------



## EJW147

I'm too nervous to update my profile! lol I am going in for blood work later today but I wont know the results until tomorrow. ahh I'm still so worried but Yes the obgyn I am seeing on Mon will be who I continue to see throughout pregnancy.


----------



## repogirl813

love yes 12 weeks already life has been hectic trying to move and just not going as planned. Had my 12 week scan today and a sch that they found at 7 weeks has gotten bigger and am now on strict light duty, go back in 2 weeks for another scan and if it has not stopped getting bigger will be put on complete bedrest!! I am very scared at this point as i'm told i can't do anything but sit and walk i can't lift i'm not to use stairs unless absolutely necessary, i'm not allowed to pack or unpack, which makes moving 10x harder and emotionally i just wanna cry after 2 years and a mc in january i just feel like i am not meant to have a healthy pregnancy and i should be happy with the 2 healthy kids i have. sorry for the rant ladies but it felt good to tell someone as dh has been at work since the scan as he had to get straight back


----------



## nypage1981

Oooh kylar I want to order some cute blocks too. i love them. 
And yes, i am still sooooooo crabby. Holy cow, does this get worse in 2nd tri? I'm, like, seething for no good reason. 

Oh, yea I'm in 2nd tri as of yesterday!!!

I am thinking baby will just sleep in a dresser drawer or something. According to oh we will "figure it out" what a splendid idea. I also forgot to mention along with my crankiness has come a hatred for oh. Well, not hate, but dislike. Is this hormones or what the heck? 

EJ definitely go for the pap. You need it anyways. Only other thigh they really do at the first one is take 70 tubes of blood to test for syphilis and ghonorrea and whatever concoction of std's that are out there. I hope thyll do all that for you on Monday. Good luck.


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, I'm sorry you're so hormonal, but it makes me smile for some reason! :flower: Is hating on the father of your babe a common occurrence in pregnancy? I'm sure I've read that elsewhere and I'm definitely not looking forward to that!

I think I may have finally ovulated yesterday. My ovaries have calmed down and I had a high temp this morning. Phew, I hope I have...what a lousy cycle!

Less than 24 hours until I'm on a plane. Yay!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ny & Love did you find Blocks & Bows on FB? I wonder if I get a discount for referrals? Lol! I know what you mean about the reviews, just try to remember everything is that way and not to believe everything you read!

Congrats on 2nd Tri Ny! You should start getting more energy and less cranky soon! I feel relatively normal most days, not really even emotional or anything. Just fat. Hahaha

Hope you O'd yesterday Ready!! ;) Have fun on your trip!!!

EJ- The military system of getting things in order Medical-wise SUCKS!!! I had a lot of trouble getting set up with an OB during my pregnancy with Kylar as well. Do you get to go see a regular OB or do you have to see one on base? I'd suggest going in town if you can, I HATE BASE DOCTORS!!!! AHHHH!!! Nightmare!!


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar- I didn't look up the blocks yet, I am NOT willing to buy anything for baby this early! So im not even shopping around at all for anything. Not one things has been bought. Except stretch mark cream for me:) Hope I start feeling happier, I can be a real witch! 

Ready- It is kinda funny the way my hormones are working. I will be in like a 2 day PMS funk and not want to even breathe in the same room as OH, then im fine for another couple days. This baby is kinda taking over so im just gunna go with it:) Poor OH. He asked me this morning if I hate him for real! Oh that made me feel bad. Course I don't I just can't help it! 

I am so glad you finally O'd! Holy cow your cycle is changed now! Don't you hate that?


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Ready- It is kinda funny the way my hormones are working. I will be in like a 2 day PMS funk and not want to even breathe in the same room as OH, then im fine for another couple days. This baby is kinda taking over so im just gunna go with it:) Poor OH. He asked me this morning if I hate him for real! Oh that made me feel bad. Course I don't I just can't help it!
> 
> I am so glad you finally O'd! Holy cow your cycle is changed now! Don't you hate that?

I totally hate that! :brat: I hope this is the last cycle that I have to wait so freaking long to O. HAHA on your attack on OH. I wonder if it's some sort of preying mantis instinct--biting the head off the daddy so he doesn't come back to eat the baby or something? Poor guy, hopefully your moods pass by quickly...

Have a great weekend and easter, ladies! :winkwink:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Ladies

As you know AF got me yesterday (1 day early i think) but i have a question....
why are my temps still up and boobs still sore?
I have been having 2-3 days of spotting before full flow on all the cycles since the MC, since yesterday i have had brown/pink blood only when i wipe, all i needed today was 1 pantyliner and no cramps.
Do the temps stay high usually until the full flow? Not sure what is going on with me. 
I really do think this is AF just being slow to start but i also want to clutch at straws and wonder about implantation bleeding?
Advise please!!! 


Hope you are all ok, i have not even read the last few days posts yet :/


----------



## rosababy

Dee, I'm sorry about AF. :hugs: 
EJ, great numbers! Definitely go to the appointment. I'm so happy for you! 



ready4baby said:


> Oh, I did forget to tell you girls that I called my doc early this week and she called in a prespcription for clomid for next cycle :happydance: She also referred me to an RE if I want to investigate what's going on inside--has anyone here seen an RE?

I haven't seen an RE yet. If I get AF in the next few days, I'm making an appointment. Glad to hear you got clomid! How many mg? :happydance: Hopefully you won't need it... :winkwink:

Afm, back from vacay. We had a fabulous time! Didn't think about ttc at all, rode rollercoasters, drank, laid in the sun...ahhhh...I have TONS of creamy cm. Like everyday, all over. Bbs hurt like heck, little cramps here and there, but nothing serious. AF is due sometime next week, I think...? Who knows. 

Missed you ladies! :hi:


----------



## loveinbinary

repo- oh hun, I'm so sorry you have to go through that. My fingers are tightly crossed that things sort themself out so that you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. I can imgine your frustration, trying to move house while under strict orders to do next to nothing. Just be sure to listen to the doctor and take it very, very easy. My very best thoughts are going to you and your little one. 

ny- your crankiness and dislike for oh are very normal. There are some days when I'd just like to kick dh in the face, not that my foot would reach that high at this point lol. I love him more than anything and I couldn't have married a better man... but some days... sometimes most days (lol) I could just chew his face off for absolutely no reason. Just him breathing the wrong way sets me off. I really do feel bad about how I lash out at him at times. Just last night I snapped at him for falling asleep on the couch while we were watching CSI because his snoring pisses me off... poor dh. I'm so lucky he loves me to bits. 
I didn't end up buying anything until after 14 weeks, I want to say it was closer to 17 weeks when I had my gender scan. Now I seem to be buying things left and right lol. 

dee- how's the spotting, did it stop? I really don't have any advice, but my fingers are super tightly crossed that it stops and gives you your bfp. 

rosa- So glad to hear you had a wonderful time!! Hope you had a drink for all of us lol. Tons of creamy cm? Sounds very promising, especially with your other symptoms. Before my bfp I had so much creamy cm I kept running to the bathroom thinking af had shown, it was really gross.


----------



## Starchase

Happy happy easter we have the sun shinning today :) 

Xxxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy easter everyone :flower:

Love - i still have some (only when wiping) brown/pink spotting and no AF 'flow' so not sure what to think. Feel a bit sick today too but have a mild headache so could be that.
I may test later just to put my mind at rest that this couldn't be implantation!
Stupid cycles and hormones!


----------



## Starchase

How are u today Dee did u test again? xx

How is everyone else getting on Kylar those blocks are adorable I will most def get them once baby here.... 

Having a wee issue today ladies when would you tell everyone ur news? I have told my BF, Mum and sis OH told his mum, bro and BF nobody else knows especially my son but wondering when I should tell him as I wanted him to tell everyone else but now I'm freaking out about telling him incase something happens? What do u think?

NY did u tell ur daughter yet?

XXXxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

AF came on full force now so must of been a slow to start AF - oh well on tto next month :wacko:

Star - i think you should tell when you feel ready, some people tell people as soon as they get a positive test and others wait till after 12 weeks, its down to personal choice i guess and how you feel about it. Hope you are ok.


----------



## Starchase

Hiya Dee

I'm doing good thanks really sick thou which is weird didn't have any food aversions or M?S with my son I'm struggling with this wee one lol :) still smiling though finish my job week on friday so not long to go and start the new one on the 16th May so excited about that decision xxx

Got my scan week today so looking forward to seeing beanie again hoping for good news :)

XXxxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Maybe the differences mean this one is a girl? :0) 
Good luck with your scan and new job - i'm sure everything will go fine :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Star- I told my daughter yeseterday so waited until a bit over 14 weeks. I saw no reason to tell her since everyone didn't know yet. I finally told my bff 4 days ago, my mom at 13 weeks, my dad and family 3 days ago. Still not public Facebook knowledge or anything.


----------



## Starchase

Oh NY what did she say? Is she really excited oh bless I can't wait to tell him dee I have been thinking the same thing maybe a girl oucha feel rough x


----------



## nypage1981

She actually was not very excited. Guess she thinks babies just cry and babble and said it best be a boy so that she is still the prettiest girl in the family. Sigh.


----------



## loveinbinary

dee- so sorry af came full flow :[ Any plans for something different this cycle?

star- I agree with dee, tell people when you are ready. I told my mom and sister both at about 6 and a half weeks. My mom went to my first appointment/ultrasound with me as dh couldn't get off work and I didn't want to go alone. I told two of my close friends between 7-10 weeks just because I needed someone to talk to about everything, aside from dh of course. I didn't tell work till 14 weeks and then it was officially out there. We didn't tell dh's parents until 19/20 weeks, same with his grandparents. I didn't tell my grandparents till about 22 weeks. Some people want to share the news early on, while others are more comfortable waiting till later. It's really up to you, there is no right or wrong answer. As for telling your son, you could always wait until after your 12 week scan to ensure that all is well before telling him.


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- haha I know how that is. My sister had her first baby (boy) when I was 3. I vaguely remember throwing a fit because he wanted to ride my favorite rocking horse. I hated him simply because everyone was making me share MY toys. I'm sure as time passes she will be more excited about having a sibling. Maybe getting her involved in the process will excite her more, asking her opinion on decorating and such when you get to that point. I think you're going to have a boy, but that's just my guess. Your lo had a ball scaring you senseless just like my lo (who also produced a late bfp like you lol) so I can only guess it'll be a boy.


----------



## nypage1981

Love me too! I think it is a boy. And in that case its funny that so many boys on this thread. But I can't even picture it not being a boy......we will see if mothers feelings are correct.


----------



## Starchase

NY are u going to find out what the sex is? I have decided I am going to ask this time think ds needs to know and not get the choice ha ha

When would u find out we don't know till 20 wk scan think u find out sooner than us thou?

X


----------



## loveinbinary

The second tri boards are just COVERED with boy announcements. Clearly the majority of men in the world are just FULL of male sperm this year lol. What makes you think yours is a boy? I know I felt it was a boy from the very beginning only because I had the PERFECT girl named picked out and couldn't think of a boy name to save my life. Honestly, I was a little disappointed that I knew it wasn't going to be a girl, not that I loved him any less for being a boy. But now that I know for sure he is, well a he lol, and have started shopping I can't imagine him being a girl. Mother's intuition on gender seem to be correct a lot of the time, so fingers crossed! Are you planning to find out soon?


----------



## loveinbinary

I sort of found out at 14 weeks. I had a late 12 week scan because my first scan put my dates back by 8 days. I asked the tech if she was able to take a peak to try to see the gender, not expecting much of course, and she said she 'thought' it looked like a boy but was unable to say more than that because he wasn't being very cooperative and the placenta and cord were in the way. I already knew it was a boy and her saying that confirmed it in my mind but dh and I scheduled a private scan at 17 weeks to find out for certain because I have NO patience lol.


----------



## nypage1981

I have no idea when I find out! Have 16 week doc appointment 4 th of may and doctor has o order a scan then but think they do it at 20 weeks. Oh doesn't think we need to know sooner. I can't wait!


----------



## loveinbinary

You could always schedule a private scan. Dh didn't think we needed to find out any earlier than the general 20 week scan, but I couldn't wait lol. He also doesn't really see the need for another private scan within the next week or so to get 3D/4D images for the baby book I'm going make. I think it's a guy thing. He loves the baby as much as I do, he just doesn't see a need for vanity scans. As he told me "it's not like I'm going to look at them ever again, but if it's what you want and will make you happy then it's my job to give it to you". I think we have a stronger bond with the baby at this point since we are the ones carrying it so the scans tend to mean more to us. Plus, if you schedule a private scan you could take your daughter. Maybe seeing her little brother (or sister) on the scan will help her come around?


----------



## rosababy

Dee, I'm sorry about af. :hugs: 

2 people at work announced their pregnancies today. :sad2: I'm feeling really down.


----------



## Deethehippy

rosababy said:


> Dee, I'm sorry about af. :hugs:
> 
> 2 people at work announced their pregnancies today. :sad2: I'm feeling really down.

I'm sorry you are down Rosa, it feels like so many people are pregnant around me too or have young babies :(
Keep your chin up - we can do this - we will get our BFP's !! :hugs:

Love -This cycle i am trying Agnus castus or whatever it is called, it is said to regulate hormones and help the body create progesterone, i wonder if mine is a little messed up since the MC as i now spot for a few days before AF which i never used to do so hopefully it will do me some good.


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- :hugs: Remember you aren't out yet! Aren't you testing in a couple days? Things sounds really promising for you this cycle and my fingers are tightly crossed. Still having a ton of cm?

dee- I was going to try soy isoflavones as I've read nothing but good things about it. It's supposed to be natures clomid. Hopefully Angus Cactus will do the trick! It's too bad our bodies can't talk. Uterus, what do I need to do to get my bfp? " well _____ is wrong so take ____ to fix it ". hah if only.


----------



## nypage1981

Dee that sucks about af coming. Sorry. 

Rosa sorry you are down. I cried like a baby when my own sister old me the news that she was pregnant. It was so hard. I also had a girl at work due same as me when i midcarried and another pregnant. It sucks so bad. Some day you'll be there.


----------



## charchar92

hi everyone 

my name is charlene can i ask a question please? 

how do you find out if you have any good egg's inside of you because i have cysts on my ovaries.. i was told after i lost my baby i was unable to have children. but i read something someone put about finging out if you got good eggs. 

can anybody help me please thank you 

xx


----------



## loveinbinary

C'mon ladies it's Wednesday!! Let's get chatty!!

Updates everyone!!


----------



## rosababy

charchar92 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> my name is charlene can i ask a question please?
> 
> how do you find out if you have any good egg's inside of you because i have cysts on my ovaries.. i was told after i lost my baby i was unable to have children. but i read something someone put about finging out if you got good eggs.
> 
> can anybody help me please thank you
> 
> xx

I'm not sure, but isn't there a blood test...fsh or something? We haven't gotten that far into the testing yet. Sorry I can't help more. :shrug:

Afm, AF came this morning. I had brown spotting and dull cramps last night, so it wasn't a surprise. I had a meltdown last night...sobbing about why me, and will this ever happen for us, etc etc. Pity party over. I'm calling a fertility specialist this morning and making an appointment. I have 3 cycles of clomid left before my ob-gyn wants to do anything else, but I'm taking things into my own hands and making an appointment. One more month and it will have officially been a year of trying.


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I'm so sorry af got you. Good for you taking things into your own hands and scheduling an appointment with a specialist. Were you still just bd'ing the days your doctor said? Maybe you aren't catching the right days?


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- I am so sorry. :hugs: I am thinking of you! That is fantastic to make an appointment with a specialist! Keep us posted! Hopefully they will get you in quick! What mg of clomid are you on?

I hope everyone is well! I finally o'd again on cd 18 so I'm 6 dpo and just waiting.


----------



## repogirl813

rosa, I'm sorry af got you! That really does suck, I wish you the best of luck with the fertility specialist


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> Rosa- I'm so sorry af got you. Good for you taking things into your own hands and scheduling an appointment with a specialist. Were you still just bd'ing the days your doctor said? Maybe you aren't catching the right days?

We were still bd'ing cd 12, 14, 16 and 18. Not sure which is the best anymore. To use opks and do it everyday, or let the :spermy: build strength and dtd every other day. :shrug: Doc said every other day was fine, but who knows.



Kiki0522 said:


> Rosa- I am so sorry. :hugs: I am thinking of you! That is fantastic to make an appointment with a specialist! Keep us posted! Hopefully they will get you in quick! What mg of clomid are you on?
> 
> I hope everyone is well! I finally o'd again on cd 18 so I'm 6 dpo and just waiting.

I'm on 100 mg of clomid, and I got in with the specialist for May 18! I had my calendar open for July, thinking it would be the first time I could get an available appointment, but I took May 18th! It makes me a little sad that we even have to go through this much. I really was hoping to avoid the testing, and quite frankly am surprised that it's gotten this far into the process. My dh says we might as well go in May. Why wait until the summer? I'm a little concerned that my ob-gyn will find out and be upset with me. His instructions were to try clomid for 5 months and then call him back. Well, sitting around waiting doesn't work for me, and by THAT time, it will have been 14 months or something! Before we even START testing?! No, thanks.


----------



## Kiki0522

May 18th! That is awesome Hun!! I wouldn't wait around either. Don't worry if your obgyn will be upset. It's completely up to you what you want to do! I am in a similar spot with my obgyn. She wants me to do ivf but as long as I have my one open tube, I'm going for it. We can't sit around and waste more time trying things that aren't working or may not work. We plan to begin trying not knowing how long it will actually take. Then it begins to take so long we look back and think that we had no idea it would take THAT long. It's not fair at all. If we knew how long it would be, we would have started trying long before we did! I think it's great that you got the appoinment. It can only help and hopefully shorten your ttc journey! Fx'd for you!


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- no offense, but 4 days a month doesn't seem like the way to go, at least in my opinion. Especially considering you aren't guaranteed to ov in the early days you bd. Every other day sounds like it could be better, maybe try that and bd any extra days you two feel up to it? A lot of people get worn out with the trying everyday, can't really blame them, but if you are both in the mood for a few days in a row I say go for it. It can't hurt anything. I wouldn't worry about your obgyn finding out. The specialist would have to have your permission to speak with your ob-gyn about your treatment. I can't blame you for not waiting. I wouldn't wait either. Doctors think it's so easy to just sit around and wait until this time or that when they have absolutely no idea. 

Kiki- grats on ov'ing!! 6dpo, how do you feel? Why is your ob-gyn pushing you for ivf? We know you can get pregnant on your own and since you still have one good tube it seems a bit drastic, considering for most it's a last resort.


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- thank you! :) I'm feeling pretty good! Temps are good so I'm happy about that. They actually look very similar to the month I conceived so fx'd. Im not getting my hopes up though. My cycle was crazy this month. 
My obgyn wants me to do ivf because I only had one tube to begin with when we started trying due to endo and cysts 3 years ago and had surgery to remove the right tube and ovary so when we concieved, the ectopic was in my only tube which can cause more damage. But I had the hsg and it was open so I'm going for it til my tube is beyond repair or blocked completely. I think my doc just wants to take the sage approach. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, your chart DOES look great!! FX that this works for you!

Love, we dtd other random times, not just 4 times a month. And clomid makes you o (or is supposed to anyway) 5-10 days after the last pill, which it is apparently doing for me. I honestly see no use (for procreation purposes that is) to dtd on cd25 for example, when the likelihood of my o'ing is very very low. Now with that said, no, I am not temping or using opks, so I do not know when I am o'ing for sure. But since clomid is supposed to make you o a specific amount of days later, and my cycles have been the appropriate length, I'm assuming that's what it's doing. No offense taken. I was just following the doc's orders. When I hear people doing it "every day" or "every other day", I'm assuming they mean in their fertile period, not the entire cycle. But who knows. The first cycle, we dtd on cd 19 and 21 as well, but that didn't work for us either. Who knows. We'll see what the fertility specialist has to say.


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- so glad to hear you are feeling good! Fingers crossed those temps provide good news soon!! I can see your doctors point of view on ivf, but I personally agree with your approach. Keep at it for as long as your body will permit. If your tube is still healthy and clear I see no reason why ivf is necessary unless it's a route you wish to take at this point. Plus ivf is really expensive and never a guarantee. I'm keeping good positive thoughts for you!

As for me, I'm alright. Absolutely exhausted which has left me feeling, not sick per se, but very run down. I ended up leaving work early yesterday to go to the doctor because I was having pinching pains and pressure really low in my abdomen which had dh and I worried. Luckily the doctor said it was nothing serious, likely to be muscle spasms and that it's my body's way of telling me I need to take it easy. It's a hard thing to do when I work 5 days a week standing on my feel for 8-8.5 hours at a time. On a better note, I finally caved and bought maternity pants. I feel like a whale but they are so much more comfortable lol. My mom came out on Saturday and we went shopping. We bought lo's coming home outfit, it's adorable!! Bought a few other little things for him too.


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- oh okay. I was under the impression you were only dtd those 4 days. I can see your point in not dtd so late in a cycle as the chance to ov is, as you said, slim. I always thought the everyday or every other day method referred to the whole cycle, but I would imagine it depends on what one is up to as it could go either way. Hopefully the fertility specialist will have some idea that will get you your bfp ASAP.


----------



## Deethehippy

Rosa - sorry about the AF witch, i wish we could all banish her visits. :hugs:

Love - sorry you are so uncomfy, i hope you feel a bit better soon, i want a BFP so bad i forget the 'not so good' bits about being pregnant! :flower:

My AF is dying away, i hope my agnus castus stuff turns up in the post soon so i can get straight onto that. If i have no BFP by summer i am going to seek further advise too. We will see ...


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- I know how you feel. I wanted my bfp so badly I couldn't wait to wake up every morning sick as dog. At some point you start to miss being comfortable, but I wouldn't trade this experience in for the world. I would rather spend nine months completely miserable just to have lo at the end. Fingers crossed it doesn't come to it, but have you any idea what sort of aid you'd be willing to undergo to conceive? 

I feel so bad that you lovely ladies are having such a tough time. I wish there were some sort of magic words I could say to help keep the nasty witch away. It hurts me to see you all struggle with this. You ladies are far too wonderful to have to go through this.


----------



## charchar92

rosababy said:


> charchar92 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone
> 
> my name is charlene can i ask a question please?
> 
> how do you find out if you have any good egg's inside of you because i have cysts on my ovaries.. i was told after i lost my baby i was unable to have children. but i read something someone put about finging out if you got good eggs.
> 
> can anybody help me please thank you
> 
> xx
> 
> I'm not sure, but isn't there a blood test...fsh or something? We haven't gotten that far into the testing yet. Sorry I can't help more. :shrug:
> 
> Afm, AF came this morning. I had brown spotting and dull cramps last night, so it wasn't a surprise. I had a meltdown last night...sobbing about why me, and will this ever happen for us, etc etc. Pity party over. I'm calling a fertility specialist this morning and making an appointment. I have 3 cycles of clomid left before my ob-gyn wants to do anything else, but I'm taking things into my own hands and making an appointment. One more month and it will have officially been a year of trying.Click to expand...



No its fine thanks for you help anyways i just thought there was away of finding out if you had good eggs 

well thanks anyways :) 

xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Love - i'm not sure that i am that lovely  but you are very sweet lol :flower:

I have 2 wonderful children who i am soooo proud of, really i could not wish for any more, except now i have a wonderful partner too (i seperated from the kids dad 8 years ago) and i just want so much a child with the man i love and adore.

I'm not sure if they can measure your hormone levels in a woman, i think i would want that done first just in case i am approaching menopause or something!


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- Yes it's very expensive! It's awful it costs so much money but yes I would like to conceive for free! haha. Thank you very much for your positive thoughts! :)
I'm sorry you are feeling so tired! It comes with the territory I guess but it definitely must be hard. Especially standing all day at work! Good for you buying maternity pants though! It's worth it to be as comfortable as you can be! 

It's SO hot here today! We haven't had weather like this in forever. It feels sooooo great!! I hope all you ladies are well! :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

CharChar- yes they can do some testing on your ovarian reserve. I am not sure all the details of this, but do think its something a FS does? Try googling that and yes there is a way to see how good/many eggs youve got. And your hormone levels. 

Rosa- sorry about the stupid witch. I am glad you went to FS. Forget about hurting doc's feelings right now. I just want you to get some answers, and get a bfp. So I am really glad you will be going to speak with a FS soon. Maybe you will get a BFP the morning of your appointment like i've read of a girl on here doing. She woke up to go to FS and got her bfp when she tested "just to make sure." Nice story huh! Editing- I didnt mean glad you went to FS. I meant glad you made appt with FS, I know you didn't go yet. 

Kiki- So, if your one tube got damaged too much, IVF can still be done, right? Are they thinking the medical risk is pretty great? I would just think to make sure that they aren't worried about permanent infertility by trying naturally for a while. YOu wouldn't want to look back and wish you did it. How old are you btw? I've never known! 
And im jealous of your hot weather. We are not getting a spring here apparently and its maybe going to snow tonight again? WTH?

Love- glad the pain was nothing to worry about. Did they do a scan then or how did they determine that all is ok? I am feeling crampy also and have been worried today about it but my coworkers say that is fine. They aren't bad cramps, less than AF, but feel dull like AF. I hope its bean just having a growth spurt. His heartbeat still sounds good so IDK? 

Dee- are you old enough for menopause? I didnt think so! Or are you joking? 

Jealous of Ready in Aruba. Sigh!


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- oh hush it!! You are too that lovely!! It doesn't matter (at least in my opinion and I'm sure the ladies here will agree) whether or not you have no children, two or twelve. What you do or don't have has no affect on how much you want a (or in this case another) child, and I don't see why it should. I can understand completely the desire to share a child with this man you love so dearly, it's the same desire that is driving all of us to have children. We have found a man who means the world to us and want nothing more than to have a child that is a piece of us both. I agree with ny, you certainly can't be old enough for menopause yet. Unfortunately for me the women in my family start young and finish young. My oldest sister is nearly 38 and she's already started showing signs of menopause, has been for a while now. 

Ny- I was kind of hoping for a scan but no luck there :(. The doctor did an internal exam, said my cervix was way high, long and very closed which is all good. He poked and prodded around, feeling for this and that. He didn't seem too concerned after his examination. Crampy feelings are pretty normal. Everything is still stretching out in there so I wouldn't worry too much. I was just concerned because this wasn't normal for me and it just didn't feel right.


----------



## Deethehippy

I am 37 Love so it wouldnt be impossible for my body to be starting menopause! although none of my family were early as far as i know...


----------



## Kiki0522

Ny- yes ivf can still be done with a damaged tube. My doctor would actually take out my remaining tube because it's actually better with no tubes to have ivf. You can still have an ectopic with ivf if the egg travels out of the uterus after they put it in there. I am 28. My dh is 28 as well so we aren't getting any younger! Haha. 

Have a great day everyone! It's another warm day here today but I think it's supposed to rain and have thunderstorms. Yuck.


----------



## nypage1981

Hahahahaa its 1 degree here. Supposed to be spring time this is crazy. Ready is making me more jealous now!


----------



## ready4baby

HELLO ladies!! I'm baaaaack...although honestly I wish I wasn't! It was FAN-TASTIC. Beautiful green clear water, calm as a pool, warm & humid weather...ahhhh...:cloud9: When I get myself situated, I'll post a pic. It was too short, but it was a great break for both of us. Had tons of drinks and food and relaxation :happydance:

It was nice to catch up on all of you girls... Ny, sorry to make you jealous! And your daughter will come around&#8230;it takes a lot of over the top enthusiasm and spinning the positive things for kids that age to get it&#8230;eventually she&#8217;ll feed off your excitement for her being the big sister.

Rosa, how was your vaca? Was it awesome? I&#8217;m so sorry about AF :( But yay for the RE! I have my appointment too, next week, and I&#8217;m kinda nervous about it&#8230;haven&#8217;t actually told DH yet. Am I ashamed? Maybe. I know he&#8217;d probably be okay just going with the flow for awhile longer.

Kiki, how are you doing?? Any symptoms this month? You & I are the same dpo, I think. FF and I are arm wrestling over this cycle--I say 7dpo, it says 10dpo. The last day or two I have felt wicked warm and, sure enough, my temp was super high this morning (no I did NOT temp or worry or obsess about ttc while I was on vacation)! My temp hasn't actually been this high since the last two conception cycles, so at least I have a nice strong hormonal situation going on. 

:hi: to all! Where's EJW? Wasn't there an appointment coming up?...


----------



## nypage1981

Ooooh did you get a tan!?


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Ooooh did you get a tan!?

:thumbup: We got a lot of sun...I'm pretty fair skinned, so I like to burn more than tan, but I definately have some color! It's probably a blessing that we had high clouds a couple of days we were there otherwise I would truly be scorched. The sun is so intense down there!


----------



## nypage1981

Did you do any special activities? Horseback on the beach, parasailing, ocean fishing....etc.


----------



## rosababy

READYYYYY!!!! We missed you! When is your RE appt? I didn't know you scheduled one...Mine is May 18. I was so happy to get in that early! Is your dh going with you? Probably not since you haven't told him yet. I was a little apprehensive about telling my dh, too, but I was like it's just a consultation, and might as well get the ball rolling. He's going with me, so I'm so thankful. 

I'm so jealous that you had a beautiful vacay in a cool place! Florida is not quite as cool as Aruba, but it was also a nice time. Sunny, hot, a pool...we should have gone to a beach town, but that's okay. We still had fun. Yes, cd2 for me. :sad2: Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Did you do any special activities? Horseback on the beach, parasailing, ocean fishing....etc.

We had 3 full days and two partials, and mostly we laid on the beach and bobbed in the ocean--there were hardly any waves at all and it was warm enough to feel comfy in the water. Not so up here in new england! Hung out at the pool, dressed up for dinner each night...jacuzzi in our room... One day, though, we rented a car and drove around the island. Very desert like, tons of goats, wild crazy ocean on the opposite side of the island. We did go snorkeling in this pretty little bay down south... And did a ton of shopping in town. It was great! And I am so hating being back at work...


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- sounds like you had an amazing time, I'm so jealous. I want a vacation!! There's no need to be ashamed of your appointment, though I can see why you haven't told dh yet. Men generally don't understand how hard it is on us. They aren't the ones on this huge emotional rollercoaster so it's easy for them to just "go with it"'a while longer. I'm excited for your temps! Watch it be just one of those things where you get your bfp before your appointment and the cycle before you start clomid. That's how it generally seems to go. When are you planning to test?


----------



## ready4baby

ROSA! I'm so sorry about AF...glad that you had a wonderful trip though! Isn't it great to get away, even if it's for a few days?? My appointment is actually on Monday already. I need to get my records sent over to the new doc. I guess my thinking is that I should find out why my cycles are wacked, even if I do start clomid in a week or two. 

Love, thank you...I will probably tell DH tonight and see how he takes it. I already told him about the clomid. I'm not sure about testing. If I go by my instinct, I'm 7dpo, so sometime mid next week? It depends, as always, on how my temps look. If they stay this high, I will be happy...


----------



## Deethehippy

Glad you had a great time Ready - sounds awesome! - i could do with a lovely holiday like that myself (we brought a house a year ago so have not had enough money or time for holidays yet!) 
Good luck when you decide to test, high temps sounds very good :thumbup:

My agnus castus turned up so i took my first tablet tonight, hopefully it may help me in some way :0)


----------



## rosababy

So, af came yesterday, and is basically gone today. :saywhat: What does that mean? My period was really short last clomid cycle too. Usually it's 3 days or so, and now it's 1.5 days...and mostly brown. Is that a bad thing??


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa does clomid affect any hormone levels? I thought this type of period was from low progesteron......seems like if you arent bedding much, maybe the uterine lining is not building up as much? Could clomid do that.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! I'm back!! I have never been so happy to see AF in my life! Lol! I am in really good spirits and ready to start trying again. So is Kevin! Hahaha! He claims this is the funnest part. Lol! Anyway, today is CD1 and it feels so good to be back in the game. It was a rough month, with a lot of emotion, but we are stronger for it as a couple. We have decided not to use the name Zoe Mae if we have a girl this time. It was the only name we had picked out and in our hearts we know it belonged to the baby we lost. We made a little memorial for her and will love her always. 

Anyway, I know I will get through this, and mostly because of something that happened today. I dont know if I ever told any of you this, but my next door neighbor found out she was pregnant 2 weeks after I did. At first I was excited for her and we shared in the fun of baby talk with eachother for a few weeks, our biggest thing being how we both wanted girls so badly this time. Then when I found out I had lost the baby I became very resentful. I felt like it was so unfair that this 19yr old girl, who was on her second "accidental" baby, still living with her mother, got to have another little one, while at 34yrs old here I was with a loving husband, and a stable life, trying with everything in me for this baby only to lose it. It just didnt seem right or fair to me in any way at all. And it wasnt like I could avoid her, as we shared a yard and our sons played together every day. She was there for me to talk to when the miscarriage finally happened and tried not to talk about her pregnancy too much and I really appriciated that. She has since moved into a house with her boyfriend and son, but her mother still lives next door so we see her every once in a while now. Anyway, now that I have babbled! Lol! Today, she stopped by to show me something. He ultrasound showing that she was having a little girl. At first my heart caught and ached ever so badly (tears in eyes as typing). But then I felt this overwhelming sense of genuine happiness for her. It also made me realize though, that now I could care less whether we have a girl or a boy, just as long as it makes it and grows into an amazing part of our family.

Okay, I think that is the longest post I have ever made! Lol! Sorry! I just missed you all so much and that all just came spilling out! Okay, okay, no more "m" word from me! Moving forward! Not forgetting, but letting go! On to "Adventures In Babymaking!!!"


----------



## nypage1981

Welcome back brandy. I am glad you have found some happiness in your heart. It will continue to be tough and some days worse than others, but you will be ok:)


----------



## ready4baby

Welcome back Brandy! You are so strong and brave...you've really walked the path of your grief. I wish you all the luck possible this cycle! 

Rosa, I'm not sure what to tell you. I have a similar concern about my periods being too light, and I can only imagine what will happen if I start clomid. I have not read anything that would be useful to you about clomid & periods. Did you google?


----------



## ready4baby

Here was our beach :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSC06941.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa does clomid affect any hormone levels? I thought this type of period was from low progesteron......seems like if you arent bedding much, maybe the uterine lining is not building up as much? Could clomid do that.

The clomid does affect hormone levels...it's a hormone drug. But I went on it because I had low progesterone, and it's supposed to fix it. When I had my progesterone checked last cycle, it was more than double it was pre-clomid, remember? And my period was light after that test. What do you mean...not bedding much...you mean bd? Does that make the uterine lining build up??



ready4baby said:


> Rosa, I'm not sure what to tell you. I have a similar concern about my periods being too light, and I can only imagine what will happen if I start clomid. I have not read anything that would be useful to you about clomid & periods. Did you google?

I have not googled it yet. Maybe I'll call the nurse and ask her. It's just very strange. I kind of ignored it the first cycle, but this one was even shorter. Just want to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> I have not googled it yet. Maybe I'll call the nurse and ask her. It's just very strange. I kind of ignored it the first cycle, but this one was even shorter. Just want to make sure everything is okay.

Hey, try not to worry...clomid works wonders for so many people...definitely call the nurse and ask your question. It will ease your mind!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Ready. I did a quick google search, and lots of women seem to have this issue. It's probably a normal thing. I'll call the nurse just in case. Just don't want to start that 3rd round of clomid if there is ANY chance...


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I would definitely call your nurse and talk to her about it. I wish I could offer better advice, or any advice at all really, but I know absolutely nothing about hormone levels and their effects on the body. I'm sorry af got you, though maybe it wasn't af? Was it red at all with any clots? 

Brandy- you know I was just thinking about you yesterday and wondering if you were okay. Does this mean we will be seeing more of you? You really are so very brave and strong. I honesty don't think I could have handled the situation as well as you did. It's so wonderful that you were able to find some happiness through all of this. Your memorial is a very sweet idea. As ny said, some days will be better than others. No matter what there will always be a place in your heart just for little Zoe Mae.


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa I meant shedding. My phone changed it. I thought light and short periods must mean uterin lining is not building and shedding much?


----------



## Deethehippy

Welcome back Brandy - glad you are feeling a little better and ready for some serious baby making action again hehe :0)
Heres hoping that us non-pregnants get our BFP's very soon :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

Haha non-pregnants. I had a dream a couple weeks back that I got pregnant with my second while I was still pregnant with this one lol. Middle of second tri taking a pregnancy test and havin it come up positive. I also think in my dream I had two uterus'. It was definitely strange.


----------



## rosababy

Nurse called back, and we're officially playing phone tag. :wacko: My sil (the infamous midwife) said to definitely take a test, because 1.5 days is too short. It was red a little, only when I wiped. Mostly brown, Weird cm in it...can't really describe it. Whatever it was, it was not a normal af for me. I'm going crazy here! I've had aleve and wine in the last 2 days...and I'm supposed to take clomid tonight! I'm stopping to get a hpt, but I'm sure it will be negative. But WHY the short period??


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, try to be calm..there's nothing at all to worry about with alieve & wine. Taking a test sounds like a perfect idea before starting clomid again! Get a two pack, and test again in the morning with fmu, even if it's neg today :) FX for you that this wasn't a real period... and if it was, on to the next cycle & all the hope of clomid. I'll be joining you soon I'm sure!

I just called to confirm my appointment on monday and I'm getting excited about seeing the RE. I hope she can really provide some insight that my obgyn doesn't have. :thumbup: Having light cramping today, 8dpo, and hoping for higher temps in the days ahead.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks girls! And I'm here to stay!

Good news! AF is still here! Lol! I was so worried I was going to wake up today and the bleeding from yesterday would be a false alarm. I have been spotting on and off since I found out I was losing, but I got to use a tampon this morning! Woohoo!!

Be back later to check in.


----------



## rosababy

I'm just worried because I'm supposed to start my clomid TONIGHT. So, if my urine isn't concentrated enough tonight to show a true answer...do I still take my clomid? The first cycle, I waited until cd4 because that was the day I went into the doc, and he said it would be fine. So, should I wait until tomorrow, just to be sure it's a true negative? I'm TRYING to stay calm, but I'm shaking.

Very excited that you're seeing an RE! I also am looking forward to my appointment. I feel like I'll trust the advice of the specialist more than my ob-gyn for some reason...

Brandy, I love your "patience" ticker. LOL!!! That's how I feel!

EDIT: Okay, the nurse just called back and asked if I had taken a pregnancy test. She said to take one tonight, if it's negative, take the clomid and assume it's okay. I said is there a reason why it was so short if it was NOT a pregnancy thing, and she said she didn't know. Lots of help. I said what about a false negative...she said try to hold my urine as long as possible. Also, lots of help. Sooo...I guess I'll just take a test...it will probably be 16 or 17 dpo by this point, so hopefully it'll be more accurate, even though it's in the evening.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, :dust: to you... I know if I were in your shoes, I would be nervous, both hopeful and not wanting to expect too much. I guess just restrict your liquids later on, and hold it! And for goodness sake--log back on here and tell us what it says! Get a good kind, a frer. 

It's really up to you whether you take the clomid or not. Follow her advice, or wait a day. I don't think it will negatively effect your cycle. My doc told me to start taking it between days 3 & 5...she said it didn't matter which. 

I think/hope that the specialist will offer more clear, direct advice. And also suggest more in depth testing than my regular doc did. I want a pro, and I hope that's what I'm getting. I told DH at lunch today that I was doing this, and he was supportive--thought it was better to get to the bottom of things rather than sit around and hope something works out. He's not going to be available to go with me on monday though, which I think I'm fine with.


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I'd say it's definitely worth testing. Doesn't really sound much like af at all and if this is not normal for you then testing would be a good idea. What would happen if you took clomid before finding out your pregnant? Are there serious side effects or is it just something that isn't advised? I would put off taking clomid until tomorrow. I can't imagine it would hurt all that much to take it a day late. 16/17 dpo should be good enough to give you an accurate result but if it's negative I would definitely test again in the morning. Perhaps pick up two different brand tests since some people get positives on one but not another? Just keep in mind that both ny and I had late bfps but were pretty good on our dates at the first scan. It's funny since kylar had a super early bfp and her and I are due at the same time. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the clomid paid off and another cycle isn't needed. 

Ready- I'm so excited for your appointment! I'm sure she will be able to offer you some sort of insight. Doctors certainly don't know everything and since fertility is her specialty she may have some secret tid bits to share. Fingers tightly crossed your temps stay nice and high and you and rosa get your bfps!! 

Brandy- so glad to hear that you are sticking around for good!! We've missed you. I've never been so happy about someone getting af before lol. I don't mean to pry and of you don't feel like answering go ahead and forget I asked, but has everything already passed and has your doctor done a scan to confirm? You said you've been spotting since you found out so I was just wondering if your body is officially moving on. With my loss I had a d&c so I have no idea what it's like to do it naturally.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- that's great that dh is on board with this. A lot of men see more afraid of taking this step than we are. I agree completely with his logic, why sit around and just hope things work when you can focus on trying to figure out why it isn't working YET.


----------



## ready4baby

loveinbinary said:


> Ready- that's great that dh is on board with this. A lot of men see more afraid of taking this step than we are. I agree completely with his logic, why sit around and just hope things work when you can focus on trying to figure out why it isn't working YET.

Thanks, love... I feel the same way and was glad to hear him say it. I didn't think I would be so excited about this appointment, but I am. I'm going to ask her about my prescription for clomid, and my only concern is that she will want me to wait to take it so she can check & monitor my hormones next cycle, or something. I'm afraid to have another 50+ day cycle just so she can do more testing. 

How are you feeling? I haven't seen any bump pics around here in a while...


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- Welcome back hun!!! Oh it must have been so wonderful to relax and drink in the sun and leave work and ttc behind for a few days! 
So we are both 8dpo! How are you feeling? I am doing good! My temps are looking fine. Today there was big dip but that's okay. I had some pressure and pinching in my uterus last night. Quite a bit of CM. Other than that, nothing much going on here. 
I can't wait to hear about your RE appointment!! 

Brandy- Welcome back! I am so happy to hear that you are doing well! It is such a tough situation to have to go through and you are being so strong and you have even found some peace and happieness through it all. I admire you for that! I LOVE the patient ticker, lol! 

Love- That is a funny dream! haha. 

Rosa- I will be tuning in later to hear your results! I know it is a very nerve wracking situation to be in but I am keeping my fingers crossed so tightly for you! Try not to drink too much and hold your pee for as long as you can!! I agree with Ready.. It's up to you if you want to take the Clomid tonight or tomorrow after you can test again in the morning. I don't think it would affect you much by taking it tomorrow instead. 


:hi: Ny, Kylar, Dee, Star, Ej!!

I hope everyone is having a great Friday! It's absolutely gorgeous outside here today! It has been way too long since we had beautiful days like this! \\:D/


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- it's always great when dh is on the same page as you, especially with something like this. I agree that you should mention the clomid to her but I would also try to keep an open mind about waiting a cycle if she is wanting to monitor and test your natural cycle. I know, it not something you really want to hear and I wouldn't either. But it may be something to consider. Her testing and monitoring of your cycle could show something that your obgyn missed and perhaps something that clomid alone won't help. It's just worth a thought. 

I honestly haven't taken a bump picture since 14 weeks... I just feel so fat and unattractive. I don't really like my bump, it's got so much pudge that mod of the time I doubt I look pregnant. I see these women come into work all the time with these perfect round bumps that are so cute and I just feel bleh. I'll take a bump picture tomorrow to post. I'm just so self conscious these days.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi everyone! 

Hi kiki! dpo and a temp dip may be a good thing. lets see! 

Love- I don't like my bump much yet either. Plus, it jiggles! Im pretty sure the real bmp doesnt jiggle, so think its still fatty. ick! 

Rosa- good luck, and let us know how the test turns out. This anticipation will be a killer!

Ready- maybe if you've done some other monitoring of the cycles with your ob gyn she can just get those results and notes in stead of needing to do it herself? I'd say, come on woman, lets get this rolling! 

hi dee, brandy, ej, kylar! Hope im not forgetting any......those are who i've heard from lately on here!

I had to go to the doctors today because I had cramping and when walking DD to school, a gush of fluid. Was so scary finally at home I saw it was not blood but was quite wet so called doc. They wanted to check for amniotic fluid leaking. There wasnt any leaking, and she said doesn't look like infection, so thought it could probably be urine. YEAH. Thats what she said, urine. I started to tear up and feel bad because no one wants to be told they probably peed and didn't even realize it. I sooooo thought it was discharge type, not from my bladder. So that sucks. I may have just pissed my pants at 15 fricken weeks. So they're doing a urine test for infection just to check. Cramping- idk. She said can't really find a reason. Just growing I guess but sometimes can be the beginning of MC or early labor. Gee, thanks. Ugh, I hate all this stress. I didn't even eat anything until 230 in the afternoon because im just so all over the place. I can't stand all this weird stuff happening! 

Doctor thinks according to heart rate its a boy. Haha. That's what I thought too, can't imagine if it isnt!


----------



## Kiki0522

Ny- Oh no! Well it's good it's not amniotic fluid or blood! Urine is a lot better than those things. Not that it's much fun though. Did you feel like you had to go before it happened? Maybe do some kegel exercises if that's the case. It's so hard not to ever stress but it's not the beginning of a MC! It's just growing pains. You are at 15 weeks!! You are going to cramp sometimes. Hang in there hun! Keep us posted!


----------



## nypage1981

Lol Kiki, you are so right! I am thrilled its neither of those and really need to keep that in mind. So no, I didn't feel like I had to go to the bathroom before we walked! I am wondering about the bladder infection though, because this could be why i peed and have for a day or two, felt like pressure on the bladder. IDK, maybe bean is just being mean to my bladder!


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, you poor thing! You must have been freaked--are you reassured yet? If loosing bladder control common so early? I have no idea... That's cool about the heart rate though! Is a boy beat faster or slower??

I'll bring all my charts and ridiculousness to the appointment and see if she has enough information to give direction for next cycle (and secretly hope that I don't have to wait). But, love, you are right that she may have some testing in mind that my doc hadn't ordered yet. And realistically, they wouldn't be accurate if I was hopped up on hormone pills.

Hi kiki! I feel good too mid-tww...a little crampy this morning, so :shrug: No cm at all so far. I couldn't possibly guess at what's going on inside, but I certainly can hope! And you too! Go enjoy the weather--it is gorgeous! I'm trying to wrap up at work so I can too...


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- I was so freaked out I was ready to shove my damn hands down my pants while walking to school because I was so worried, but I didn't. I sort of feel reassured, but her saying "sometimes cramping is early sign of MC" didn't help much. I don't think peeing is normal this early, no! I have no idea why I would have peed. I do kegels all the time and have never had a weak bladder! ?? Its a mystery. 

Boy's HB is said slower....so ours is down in the boy's range.


----------



## Kiki0522

Bladder infection could cause some slight cramping too but that can be fixed so no worries! Or it is just baby smurf being a pain in the butt! :) 

Ready- Oh how I wish we could just have a magic mirror to look inside and see what's going on! haha. I'm glad you are feeling good too!


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, I wish the nurse hadn't said that to you...it does no one any good to imagine the worst possible awful thing that could ever happen. That's not what's happening here. You have no bleeding, or leakage. You're ok! It could have been discharge, it could have been pee, they don't know. The baby is okay and that's all that matters.

Kiki, i would pay a LOT of money for that magic mirror :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

I think it's baby smurf being a pain in the bladder! hahaha. ok, not that funny. But yea, must be a boy. Always giving me grief. 

So you are both 8dpo...have testing plans either of you? Maybe you could test together!


----------



## ready4baby

Hmmm...what do you say Kiki? Lately I have been waiting until later, but I'm thinking of testing Tuesday because I am going out that night and don't want to drown a bean...


----------



## rosababy

Thanks for the advice, ladies. I stopped and bought a few hpts, and am trying to hold my bladder (and patience!) as long as I can. The suspense is killing me...

Ny, I'm so sorry you had the leakage! Sometimes, I feel that nurses and doctors can be so insensitive. Couldn't there be a little bit better of a way to tell you...?! I'm glad to hear that it's "only" pee though! Little smurf is safe. :thumbup:

Kiki and Ready, so when will you :test:


----------



## nypage1981

Yay rosa, cant wait. Im gunna stay on here til i see the result. Did the nurse think that pregnancy was likely or unlikely? 

Ready- thats funny, don't wanna drown a bean. Love it.


----------



## repogirl813

ohhh rosa my fx for you! Ready and kiki gl with testing next week


----------



## nypage1981

Wow Repo, 13 weeks! you must be pretty relieved!


----------



## repogirl813

ty ny I am pretty relieved, now if I could just get rid of a few issues I have going on I could enjoy this pregnancy, no wait I'd be just like you and still stressing out lol! Oh and I think you're ok nurse at my office told me last week it's ok for ur bladder to weaken right now as everything is stretching and cramping, after I'd started peeing my self from coughing sneezing whatever


----------



## nypage1981

Yea, you probably won't stop worrying much. Even past the 1st trimester, now i just worry about 2nd tri loss so it's not done too much to ease my mind! I think I need a vacation.

Rosa......testing soon?:)


----------



## rosababy

Well, negative. Oh well. I didn't really expect a positive, but I have to admit I was a little hopeful. Round 3 of clomid starts tonight, I guess. :shrug: I'm just wondering why my period was only 1.5 days long.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- From my belly button up doesn't giggle, it's solid. From my belly button down is a whole other story, it's all giggle. And when I sit down I feel like my bump sucks in and all that hangs out is fat. 
I'm so sorry you had a scare on your way to school, I would have just shoved my hands down my pants and not cared who saw lol. "It's probably just urine", Isn't that what every woman wants to hear? Thanks doc, I'm glad to know I'm literally pissing myself. What could have caused it was little bean moving to a position that smushed your bladder. It happens to me... a lot... I'll be just fine then suddenly he'll move and the next step I take I swear I'm going to pee myself. I'm sorry she told you the cramps are sometimes the beginning of a MC or early labor, but it's part of their job. I'm sure it's just stretching/growing pains, but as a doctor I think they are obligated to tell you all scenarios 'just in case'. Haha I had a feeling it was boy, just because of the way HE is behaving. Too bad we live so far apart, our little trouble makers would be the best of friends finding ways to scare us half to death lol. Oh, did your doctor give you a scan today?

ready- I don't want you to have to wait either, but if she has some testing that will give her a better idea I say go for it, but it's ultimately up to you. Haha hopped up on hormone pills. Makes me imagine you running around town half naked screaming like a lunatic lol. 

rosa- boo bfn. Are you planning on testing with fmu just to double check or are you calling it for this cycle? I was really hoping you'd surprise us with a bfp, we really need more bfps around here. Hell, we all just need to be knocked up so we can chat pregnancy together.


----------



## nypage1981

Love- no scan. She said thaw more for if she worried about heart beat and stuff. We heard that just fine and she looked at my cervix and stuff so said ultrasound not needed. Bummer!


----------



## nypage1981

iI may have to have a peek at work on Sunday. I wanna see bean! Funny how both are babies are little trouble makers.


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- :hugs: 


Ready- I will test on Tuesday with you! I was planning on it. :) All this craziness with thinking I O'd, then didn't, then maybe, but nope and finally Oing late made this 2ww pretty quick!


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry for bfn Rosa. Bummer:(


----------



## BrandysBabies

loveinbinary said:


> Brandy- so glad to hear that you are sticking around for good!! We've missed you. I've never been so happy about someone getting af before lol. I don't mean to pry and of you don't feel like answering go ahead and forget I asked, but has everything already passed and has your doctor done a scan to confirm? You said you've been spotting since you found out so I was just wondering if your body is officially moving on. With my loss I had a d&c so I have no idea what it's like to do it naturally.

Yes, I passed everything while I was in the hospital. They did a scan about an hour before I went home and said that my uterus was empty and that I would not need a d&c to complete. I was told I needed to wait a month after I took that stupid pill that didnt work before I could start trying again. It has been 5wks since I took the pill. I miscarried 3wks and 4 days ago, so by time AF is over and (hopefully) ovulation is here it will have been over a month since the actual miscarriage.


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- FYI.. I was looking around on here and saw a thread about ladies hearing that clomid can thin the uterine lining. So maybe that's what's up with your short AF's? I don't know.. I just saw it and thought of you so I wanted to let you know. Someone also said they take baby aspirin to help with that.


----------



## rosababy

Tested again this morning, bfn. I didn't even wait for 3 minutes, just peed on it and went back to sleep. Not a surprise.

Kiki, I was actually wondering if clomid would make my lining thinner. Wouldn't THAT be a hoot. Would it hurt to take baby aspirin if that wasn't the problem? Thanks for the tip.


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa I started baby aspirin for the same reason and 2nd cycle got bfp.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, I'm sorry about the bfn :hugs: On to more clomid & a bfp this cycle! I have been taking baby aspirin for the most part the last few months. I've read the same--that it helps thicken your lining. But I still have relatively light periods. I did get a bfp the first month I started it, so I dunno :shrug: There does not seem to be an exact science with any of this stuff....

Kiki, yay for testing tuesday! FX for both of us!! My temp jumped up again today.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, ladies. It doesn't hurt to take the baby aspirin, right? You know me...I always have a million questions about something before I start taking it. :blush: So, when do I take it? How much? I think I'll try it. I've been reading online blush: everything you read is true, right? :rofl:) and it sounds like lots of women have this problem with clomid. Interesting. The other o drug, Femara, doesn't do it, and it also doesn't dry your cm up as much. I wonder why clomid is the "go-to" o drug...:shrug:


----------



## rosababy

Okay how about a non-ttc topic...vacation! Where to go? My dh and I decided that if we were not preggo by April, we'd go on a really cool vacay. We had to wait for financial reasons...how much time I'd have to take off from work, etc. Sooooo...here we are! Bummed about my bfn, but super pumped that we get to go somewhere cool!

We had originally thought Spain. However, I'd hate to be pregnant (sounds weird to say) while we were in Spain and I couldn't drink Sangria and go wine tasting...so maybe we should save that vacay?

Cruise to somewhere. Alaska? Cruises are good for non-drinking people...aka if I DO get pregnant before August (and if I'm NOT, the world had better look out, because I'm going to be pretty bitchy by then!) :rofl:

Thoughts?


----------



## nypage1981

Yes Alaska! That would be awesome. Do something with a lot of activities and not quite as romantic in case you are knocked up and no wine or dinkies:)

As for baby aspirin, just one 81 mg pill a day is good. Any time is fine. Do read into its abiliyy to mix w other pain relieves because a few times I've taken it, then a couple hours later wanted something for a headache but been afraid to mix, and keep forgetting to research that. Just a thought. I remember hearing there was something that was disadvantageous about femara but can't remember what it was.


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- Your temp looks awesome!! Oh wow.. fx'd! My temp went up again today from that big dip yesterday so I'm a little hopeful. :)

Rosa- Yes! Go on a cruise to Alaska! I did that 3 years ago. It was amazing! I'm all about fun and the sun and Alaska is not like that because it's a little cool, haha. We went in July and it never got above 60. But it was an amazing experience! The views and scenery are unreal. Some of our excursions were dog sledding, 4-wheeling in our own jeep they give us through the Yukon(It wasn't really rough terrain so that's something you can do if you are pregnant. It's mostly all paved roads and then one part that's not paved but they brought us up on this mountain and the views were breathtaking!) and gold mining. It was a blast! I love cruises. Have you been on one? I think they are the best way to travel! You get to get settled in one room your whole vaca, and your scenery changes every day and you are always doing new things! And apart from where you go.. Just the cruise ship is amazing. SO much to do always! With or without drinking! It's very expensive to drink on a cruise, haha. Believe me! You don't want to! :)


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Ny. I'm going to call my doc on Monday and see what he says. I'd really like to have him check my lining this cycle. He's been a very hands-off doc so far...take clomid for 5 months and come back to see me if it doesn't work. Everyone else I've talked to has had detailed monitoring throughout their clomid cycles. I'm a little disappointed.

Kiki, we've never been on a cruise! Both of our parents have been to Alaska, and they loved it. Is it necessary to get a room with a balcony, or will a ocean view room work? If it's that cold, I'm not sure we'll want to sit on the balcony, but I don't know. :shrug: Those excursions sound fun! And yes, if I'm preggo, it will be perfect since it is SO expensive to drink on cruises. I've heard you even have to pay for soda?! :wacko:


----------



## rosababy

Ny, take it everyday of the cycle, or just during LP?


----------



## nypage1981

I took every day and still do so I only know that. I woulr think it needs to be continuous to build lining. Iy also helps implant an embryo.


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- No it's not necessary to get a balcony on an Alaska cruise. Save your money. We had a nice big window in our room and that was perfect. You won't be hanging out on your balcony because it's chilly. You can just go out on the decks when you want to look at stuff. We saw killer whales and humpback whales when we were on one of the decks! And yes you have to pay for soda too but if you get the soda package at the beginning of the cruise, you get unlimited soda whenever and where ever you are on the ship. We went on Royal Caribbean cruise line. I don't know how others are but that one was fantastic! Rhapsody of the Seas was our ship. You get so much for your money with cruises! All of the stateroom attendants, workers and waiters bend over backwards for you. You are treated so wonderfully!


----------



## Deethehippy

Why do i have to ovulate CD20-21 ? I have a 3WW followed by a 2WW each cycle! LOL (twiddling fingers)


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, mine is the same way, O week 3-4. It sucks! :brat: My temp dropped today so I'm pretty bummed. It's too late for implantation, I think. Maybe AF will arrive early? Wait and see, as always.... Kiki, how about you?

Rosa, I take baby aspirin everyday throughout the cycle.


----------



## Kiki0522

Mine dropped today too ready. Ugh. 

Buy it's a happy day because i'm a God mother for the first time! We are heading to the baptism now! I will post a pic of my beautiful God daughter later in the dress I bought her! I also bought her a pearl bracelet! Can't wait! 

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## loveinbinary

As I promised, here's my bump. First picture in a very long time. I hate the indent in the middle. I wish it were pretty and round but regardless this is me.
 



Attached Files:







4fccacca.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 0









c7c418d7.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ready4baby

Oh, love, you look perfect & quite pregnant! There would be no denying that... I'm so jealous!! :)


----------



## Kiki0522

Love! You look fabulous!! Beautiful bump!!


----------



## rosababy

love, what a beautiful bump you have! What indent?! I honestly don't see what you are talking about.

I miss you ladies. :flower: Yes, I've had a few glasses...I spent the day/evening with a very good friend who is also ttc, and we talked a lot about it. I referenced you ladies a lot. :blush: I'm so thankful for such wonderful ladies who listen to me when I am sad.

On a positive note, the sermon at church today was totally meant for me. I was like...did my husband email you? It was all about being patient and waiting for God to provide. I was like yep. That's me.


----------



## loveinbinary

Thanks ladies. Maternity pants do a lot to help hide my indent and I'm much too self conscious to post a bare bump picture. Ready, I'd give you half my bump if I could I've eaten enough to share lol. 

Rosa- a sermon like that is directed at every woman. Patience may be a virtue but one most of us just don't have lol. Waiting just isn't in our DNA.


----------



## ready4baby

No kidding, love...I'm not patient at all. I've spent all day feeling increasingly agitated about my temp drop this morning and my doc appointment tomorrow. I just printed out all my FF charts. I'm nervous.


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh that's right! Good luck tomorrow! I'm anxious to hear about it! Don't be nervous. Hopefully you will get some answers and tips! It will be good! 

Rosa- I'm glad you had a nice evening and that you have a good friend to talk to about ttc! And we are thankful to have you too! :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Love - you have a fab bump! You look great for 27 weeks! :thumbup:


----------



## Starchase

Oh wow ur baby bump is gorgeous Love... sorry not been on much ladies my BF had her beautiful baby girl on Thursday and I have been on Auntie duties she is gorgeous.... My BF tried for 4 yrs and was told she required IVF to have kids she had her tubes cleaned out and then fell with her first this was the third baby in 3 years she was petrified to stop trying incase she couldn't get her complete family.... 

I think through trying myself I have now realised how spiteful some people can be here in my home town there are a few couples I know who have been trying for a couple of months and the hurtful things that they have said since her little angel has arrived has been disgusting... yuck!!!

Sorry for the rant but I really don't get the ugly bit at all XXxxx

Ladies never ever give up ur PMA it is exactly what she used to get her beautiful three children xx 

Well on a happy note I had my scan this morning and I am on :cloud9: and actually starting to believe that this baby might actually happen :happydance: the heartbeat was perfect, measurements are now perfect and baby officially due on the 9th Dec but this wee one will be here on the 21-28th October by c-section I am so excited its become so real XXxx



NY sorry about the leakage, brilliant news though that it wasn't amniotic fluid or blood I'm guessing pelvic floor muscle exercises here we go lol :)

Ready ur hols looked amazing very jealous good luck at ur apt tomorrow xx

Rosa did u take the clomid last night? xx

Hey Dee how are u darling dreaded 3ww for u eh... it will pass before u know it xx

Brandy welcome back darling loving the PMA Xxxx

Kiki how are u doing? XXx

XXXXxxxxxx


----------



## rosababy

Star, what an awesome scan pic! I'm confused...baby is due Dec but will be out by c-section in october?? Yes, I took the clomid. I took 2 hpts, one at night after 4 hours of holding my bladder and one the next morning, just to be sure. Nada. 

Ready, GOOD LUCK! I'm sure it will be just fine. I hope your questions get answered and stuff gets done for you. Let us know how it went and what I should expect for my appt later in the month! :thumbup:

Afm, I had some strange cm today. WAy too early in the cycle, isn't it? Plus, clomid dries me up...it was more watery than anything else. Very strange. I have no idea what's going on with my body. :wacko:


----------



## ready4baby

Star, what a fun scan! You must be so excited... Just wondering, why is your c section so much earlier than your due date?

My temp was back up some today so I feel a little better, but no longer very hopeful for this cycle. Doc appt this afternoon and I'm still nervous about it. Kiki, how about you?


----------



## rosababy

Ready, your temp is still very high. Why don't you feel hopeful about it? Are you going to test tomorrow?


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> Ready, your temp is still very high. Why don't you feel hopeful about it? Are you going to test tomorrow?

Hey...because of the rocky mountain temps, I guess. With my last pregnancy, I was 98.5 most days in the tww...the dips dont seem promising. I don't know! I'm a nay-sayer I guess. Yes, I am testing tomorrow. FX that my temp rises more tomorrow. But, we're going out for "tres de mayo" :) and I want to have a margarita if it's negative. :wine:

How is clomid treating you this week?


----------



## ready4baby

I think I'm trying to protect myself from being disappointed. :(


----------



## Kiki0522

I am right there with you ready. Not feeling too hopeful. My temp is down again. Just a tiny bit but it's down there. Same with the up and down temps for me this cycle. I don't think this is it. :shrug:

Star- what a wonderful scan pic!! I am so happy for you! Start believing it! :)

Rosa- it's so frustrating not to know what's going on with our bodies! I feel like there's some little thing different every cycle and it just causes confusion!


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- maybe an infection? Can the change in hormones with clomid have caused and infection to occur? Just wondering with the increase in discharge and short period if that all couldn't be the reason. I hope not, but maybe! Let us know what you go with for your vacation. 

Star- congrats on the scan! So cute!

Love- love the bumpy bump! I woke up yesterday morning and OH is like whoa! Your bump came this morning. Lol. Then no clothes fit me, and i can't suck it in at all. Its here! 

Ready- Good luck and let us knmow what FS says! Hound them!

Ready and Kiki- sorry your temps dropped but really as long as they aren't below the line, isn't this still ok? I thought the real indiciation was what your temp patterns are right around the time of AF.....good luck though. Its such anticipation!

Ready- make sure to let them know where you are today in your cycle just in case they want to do any test or medication that you can't take while waiting to see if you are pregnant. 

I did a scan at work last night (can't wait until im 20 weeks dammit!)..................TEAM BLUE. Ha. I pretty much knew that one! Now im freaking out, like.....I know what to do with a girl but a boy? No idea.


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki, what is your LP normally? You are so right about some little thing being different each cycle. It is certainly not a science, and not exactly what is said in books & websites. It's all some sort of approximation and crazy dance of variables, and if you look too close it just seems overwhelming! 

All of us remaining girls need some extra :dust:


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, CONGRATS :dance: It's a boy--that's so great!!

I will definitely give them the run down of my cycles including the one I'm in, and press for some answers! I would love an ultrasound to check the thickness of my lining, so we'll see what she says about that...


----------



## Starchase

:dust::dust::dust::dust: THIS IS TO ALL THE LADIES WHO NEED SOMETHING EXTRA!!! xxXXX

Thank you all I am just floating today, I always knew that this wee one would be a 34 - 35 weeker my DS was born at 33 wks 5 days as the placenta stopped working hoping that this time they will give wee one steroids this time at 28 wks and 32 wks that would make us feel a whole lot happier... I am 100% happy about it and feel more secure knowing that they are treating it seriously this time round and not playing the wait and see game which almost made me loose my DS

NY a boy wow that is truely amazing one of each yeah

Ready good luck this avo thought it was tomo lol :)

Xxxx

:flower:


----------



## Kiki0522

Ny- Congratulations!!! : happydance: Baby smurf is a boy! That's so exciting! 

Ready- Well my LP is one of those little differences sometimes. It's usually 12 or 13 but last cycle when I O'd on CD18 like this cycle, my LP was only 10. So I never really know. But if AF is going to come, I'm glad my LP is past 10 again. 
Good luck today!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Star- Adorable picture of your little munchkin. I don't know why but I think they are so cute at that stage, where it's kind of more a blob than a baby but us ladies know exactly where everything is and it makes our heart melt. So glad you are finally starting to believe it. Honestly, it won't be long until your lo is here. I have no idea where the time went. 

ready- I'm sorry you're having rollercoaster temps. I know how it is trying to get to a point where you just can't be disappointed, but the sad this is that just doesn't happen. No matter how much you prepare for it, seeing a bfn or af showing just hits hard. Fingers crossed you and kiki have good news for us tomorrow!!

ny- I like my bump too, covered in maternity pants because that holds all the wiggle in and smoothes things out lol. I may get brave and take a bare bump pic for all to see the glory of my belly indent :rofl: YAY on bump appearing. It's funny how that happens, literally overnight. You wake up one morning and it's the regular ol' pudge then the next morning BAM! You know what this means right? Time for you to share your bump with us!!
WOOO team blue!! I just knew it. I felt the same way about having a girl lol. I'm not very girlie and DH and I are both really nerdy so as much as I wanted a girl we would have been clueless. Legos and kinex, we've got that down. Barbies and dollies, no so much. But had he really been a she, we'd have figured it all out eventually. Don't feel bad though, I couldn't wait either. I asked at 14 weeks for a peek then scheduled a private at 17 weeks because I NEEDED to know lol.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, love,....FX :)

Ny, I want to see your bump!! There is a women at work here that has been pregnant for many months, but I saw here last week after I came back from vacation and BAM, her already prevalent belly had exploded another few inches. She looked visibly larger. I wonder if it is baby growth spurts, or some sort of mommy changes that somehow happen suddenly at times? In any case, funny story about DH catching that your bump had popped. He must be so excited to be having a boy!


----------



## rosababy

Ny, a boy!!!! Wow, there are lots of boys on this thread, aren't there?!
Afm, it could be an infection...could be anything! Could be just clomid messing with me for funsies. :wacko:

Ready, I think we all protect ourselves from disappointment. I know I do big time. The one month where I was SURE I was pregnant, I of course was not, but I was devastated when af came. Ever since then, I've been pretty negative about af coming, and always expect her. It's to the point where I can not even imagine a 2nd line on that test. I used to picture it in my head and wonder how we would feel. I can't even see that day sometimes. I will be FLOORED when/if that ever happens! :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

He's elated! I am secretly trying to keep up the excitement...i am excited, but kinda wanted a girlie girl again. Lol. Im so girlie and frilly and ella has passed that stage by a few years that I wanna buy those little baby stuff again! But oh well, like I said, I AM happy. Just getting the old noggin around it all.....i've never been very much into boy clothing and colors and such but will get there!


----------



## loveinbinary

I don't know what it is but this year seems to be absolutely FLOODED with boys. I'd say a majority of the gender posts in second tri ended up being boys, obviously there are some girl but no where near as many. Maybe it's something in the water? 

Rosa- I was the exact same way. One month I was so sure I was pregnant, I would have bet a kidney on it. To top it off I had a perfect blue dye evap the first time I tested that cycle. AF was even two weeks late! But of course literally the day after the blood results came back negative, she showed her wicked face. Never in my life have I been so let down. The cycle of my bfp I was a regular ol' Negative Nancy. I was so SURE I WASN'T pregnant. Took a couple tests that came back negative as I had expected. I'd think to myself "see Meygan, I told you it wasn't going to happen." 4 days late I tested just for the sake of moving on. I set the test on the counter and sort of doddled finishing up using the bathroom. When I actually saw that second line I started shaking. I didn't know what to do. My brain froze like a deer in headlights. Of course I ran screaming to the computer (thank god DH was at work lol) and posted to you ladies right away haha. I very much held the thought "I'll believe it when I see it", and ever after seeing it I STILL didn't believe it lol. 

Ny- don't worry, it'll grow on you rather quickly. I was never a fan of all the blue boys clothing either... too much blue in my opinion. Once you start shopping that's when the excitement will really hit you. A woman who comes into my work had a baby boy early last August and when shefound out I was expecting a boy she asked if I wanted her old baby clothes. 5 HUGE boxes of baby clothes is what I ended up with. I have two 36 gallon plastic bins of boy clothes that she gave me. Going through them, I fell in love. Some of these clothes are the cutest things I have ever seen. It really helped me dive head first into the idea of having a boy.


----------



## rosababy

LOL, love! I can just imagine you running to post the good news! I'll be the same. Lately, I don't even wait for the test. I just pee on a stick and do other things while I wait. I didn't look last time (because I was so sure it was a bfn, which it was) until I woke up 3 hours later. :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- I had just read another BNB friend on here mention something about upping her dose of clomid? Did they mention to do this if it didn't work or anything? 

ANYONE heard from EJ? or Kylar? Just wanna make sure our preggies are ok!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- I had just read another BNB friend on here mention something about upping her dose of clomid? Did they mention to do this if it didn't work or anything?
> 
> ANYONE heard from EJ? or Kylar? Just wanna make sure our preggies are ok!

You're right...I wonder how EJ is doing with her new sticky bean! 

I think they up the dosage if you don't o on the med. My progesterone test showed that I o'ed, which means the clomid works for me in that regard. So, I don't think they would up it. I'm already on 100 mg, which is usually the 2nd step. He really didn't say anything. He said try it for 5 monthes, he tested my progesterone the first time and it was great, so he said no need to test it again, and to come back in 5 months if I'm not pregnant and we'll take it from there. I'm kind of annoyed now, because now I know all of the other factors that are going into it, and possibly making it not work for us. No cm. Thinning lining...

I called doc and am waiting for a return phone call. Stopping to get baby aspirin on the way home. Not much else I can do. Wait for my RE appt. :coffee:


----------



## nypage1981

you are doing so much, rosa that the BFP will be so deserved. You will piss your pants I think. Lol. Had you already said you didn't want to try any preseed or anything? I am just thinking of things to combat the issues caused by clomid. So baby aspirin hope to help with lining....then maybe preseed for dryness or lack of the fertile CM? With those, and clomid maybe that will be the winning combination?


----------



## mrs_bristow

Took a cheap HPT strip earlier and convinced myself i saw a very very faint line. . . i think i need to calm myself! been spotting today and convinced myself it was implantation bleeding too. Now the cramps have hit and i think AF must be coming early just to kick me. :hissy: Oh well i can still hope she stays away! :af:


----------



## repogirl813

ok ladies I got all moved this weekend now have forever to unpack! Kinda hard when I'm not allowed to do it


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck for tomorrow Ready :thumbup:
I think we are due another BFP :0)

I think i am suffering anxiety AGAIN - i don't have the foggiest idea why i keep getting anxious except it has happened since TTC :( I think i am putting so much pressure on each cycle, have i ovulated? when did i ovulate? did i have enough cm? did i have BD on the right nights? is it AF? is it implantation? ( I literally got through 15 pregnancy tests last cycle before 10dpo! ) 
I also worry since i told my family about the MC that they are expecting 'news' that we get lucky again - more pressure - ahhhhhh!
I need to take a step back ladies or my mental health may seriously suffer :(

This cycle i am taking Agnus Castus and i don't give a sh*t when or if i ovulate etc and we will BD when we bloody well feel like it LOL .... 
Rant over - thank you for listening :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I'm so glad you have that RE appointment scheduled. It just sounds like your doctor isn't showing any real interest in your fertility and I find it very irritating. Is he your obgyn or a general practitioner? If he's your obgyn I would think of switching once you get your bfp, because if this is how he's treating your fertility I can't imagine he'd be very comforting during pregnancy, though this is just my opinion. I'd consider ny's suggestion. Maybe preseed would be good since clomid is drying you up? With the baby aspirin to boot, maybe that would cover all bases and get you that much deserved bfp?

ready- UPDATE!!!


----------



## rosababy

Dee, breathe. Maybe it's time to take a step away from the temping and using opks and just dtd every other day during your fertile time. :shrug: I gave it all up this cycle, and was so relaxed. Not that it gave me any luck, but I wasn't agonizing over the details. I usually do, so I totally understand what you are going through. :hugs:



nypage1981 said:


> you are doing so much, rosa that the BFP will be so deserved. You will piss your pants I think. Lol. Had you already said you didn't want to try any preseed or anything? I am just thinking of things to combat the issues caused by clomid. So baby aspirin hope to help with lining....then maybe preseed for dryness or lack of the fertile CM? With those, and clomid maybe that will be the winning combination?

We've been using preseed since we started trying a year ago. :shrug: We'll just keep truckin' along!


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> Rosa- I'm so glad you have that RE appointment scheduled. It just sounds like your doctor isn't showing any real interest in your fertility and I find it very irritating. Is he your obgyn or a general practitioner? If he's your obgyn I would think of switching once you get your bfp, because if this is how he's treating your fertility I can't imagine he'd be very comforting during pregnancy, though this is just my opinion. I'd consider ny's suggestion. Maybe preseed would be good since clomid is drying you up? With the baby aspirin to boot, maybe that would cover all bases and get you that much deserved bfp?
> 
> ready- UPDATE!!!

Thanks, Love. He is an ob-gyn, and I just started seeing him. Usually I see a general practioner. He was recommended to me by friends and my doc, but who knows. I also have another place that other friends have raved about, so maybe I'll try them instead. I'm pretty annoyed, too. 

I would LOVE it if preseed and baby aspirin is all it took! :wacko: I think maybe the thin lining was part of the problem, if not a major part, this time around. Oh well. Baby aspirin it is!

Thank you for the reassuring words, ladies. Hopefully someday soon I'll get a baby! :baby:


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- I'm sorry you are struggling with anxiety. I know how it is, I suffer from it too and ttc certainly doesn't make it any easier. I'm so glad to hear that you are throwing caution to the wind this cycle. The added stress certainly isn't helping you any. I'm so sorry you feel pressured to conceive because you told your family about the mc. I hope that a little relaxation will be just the key to getting you that bfp!


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- Were the friends that recommended him there for fertility or just for standard obgyn things? I've found that a doctor may seem good because you haven't found a better one. The obgyn I was seeing at the beginning of my pregnancy was wonderful, or so I thought. It wasn't until my car accident where I met the doctor I now how that DH and I both realized that we didn't like the previous practice. They seemed wonderful, but in comparison to a doctor who truly cared and was so very kind they fell short. The aspirin couldn't hurt, especially if you are concerned that your lining may be too thin.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Love. The doc was rec by a friend who used him for baby purposes as well. I guess I have time to decide, huh?! :wacko: I got some baby aspirin! Those pills are TINY!


----------



## nypage1981

cant even feel em go down the hatch! way better than all these nasty prenatals and stuff. Im on to chewy prenatals. those others are too nasty. 

I have E coli bacteria in my urine culture and they've prescribed a scary antibiotic...im sad:( Dont wanna have to take anything like this while pregnant and I was just starting to have a nice happy pregnancy.


----------



## loveinbinary

rosababy said:


> I got some baby aspirin! Those pills are TINY!

haha being that they are called 'baby aspirin' I wouldn't imagine them to be horse pills lol. 

ny- eeek e coli... did they say where you likely got it from? I'm sure they wouldn't prescribe you anything that could be harmful to your little smurf in there. Did you tell them that you were concerned about taking them?


----------



## nypage1981

I used its the most common bacteria cause of UTI. also, when the nurse called, never the doctor, I just said should either the infection or taking antibiotic affect my baby? She said no. guess I better take it to get rid of this before its a kidney issue. probly why I leaked pee!


----------



## loveinbinary

Well, at least it's not something terribly serious and that the antibiotics shouldn't affect your little one at all. Definitely take the meds before the infection gets worse.


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, I'm glad you have a reason for your leakage! You could find out what letter they give that particular antibiotic...

I have so very much to tell you ladies. I had my appointment; I've never seen a specialist like this. She was very academic & full of details. She said she "promises" I will get pregnant based on the physical cues she sees and my medical chart. Long story short, she said quit charting. Didn't your doc tell you that too, Rosa? She said it's served it's purpose and isn't needed anymore. Quit baby aspirin (not enough evidence to support its risks), quit evening primrose oil (messes with your estrogen levels), keep taking a b-complex, and start taking a vitamin D supplement. I'm not suggesting any of you should do this, it is just what she recommended for me. 

If I'm not pregnant this week, no clomid next month (BOOOO) so that she can do a full workup. Ultrasounds, blood work, sperm analysis, genetic testing, HSG (Kiki I will need your support on that one), the works. She was glad I came in rather than languish the year away wondering why my cycles are long. So, all in all, :happydance: Oh one other thing that DH isn't going to like, she said I need to gain weight. 5 pounds by my next appointment--yikes! I'm not a girl that likes to gain weight, but she said it could be hurting my chances if my body is even bordering on survival mode instead of fat & happy mode. Yikes!

Also, I have felt SO flushed all day, my temp is surely quite high. We'll see what tomorrow morning brings...Kiki, I can't wait to hear how your test comes out!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: That's fab news!! Boo on the no clomid, but it sounds like she is really putting forth the effort into getting your pregnancy ball rolling. Hun, I've NEVER met a girl who LIKES to gain weight. It's just not in our nature. But if she says to gain some weight, you'd better sit your butt down with a pint of ice cream and a thing of cookies and have at it lol.


----------



## Kiki0522

Ny- That's good news they know what it is and you can take the meds and get better! 

Ready- That is great! That specialist sounds awesome! She really seems to know what she is talking about. I am so happy for you! If you need the HSG.. i'm here! It's really not bad at all. I promise! DH will be fine with you gaining 5 lbs if it's for getting pregnant! 5lbs won't change you at all. You look fantastic now so honestly that will not hurt you one bit! Enjoy being able to eat some junk! :) 

Afm.. I'm not sure I will test tomorrow. I guess it depends where my temp goes. If it goes up then I will. But if it continues to drop, I won't. It's already getting pretty low so I'm pretty sure AF if on her way. I have been a bit crampy today. O-well.


----------



## ready4baby

Thank you girls! I'm excited...I think... :) I told DH all about it and he was very positive about it all. He's looking forward to making the sperm sample :rofl: The doc was funny about that--she said yeah we have porn & you can go in with him if you want. All I need is a sample in the cup ;) DH thinks I should help. Haha! Can you imagine the pair of us stumbling out of that little room all flushed and guilty? :rofl:

Thanks about the gaining weight...you're right, girls just don't want to run into any stigmas...I have relaxed my eating & workouts since ttc and I am up a couple of pounds since my wedding, but I guess not enough to impress anyone. :shrug: eat up, I guess?

Kiki, I'm bummed about your temp :( My LP is a couple days longer than yours so my temp will still be high tomorrow even if I'm out this cycle. I'm planning to test, and I'm going to have fingers & toes crossed that your temp climbs up...


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> rosababy said:
> 
> 
> I got some baby aspirin! Those pills are TINY!
> 
> haha being that they are called 'baby aspirin' I wouldn't imagine them to be horse pills lol.Click to expand...

LOL! You have a point.

Ny, a friend of mine had some kind of something when she was pregnant and took antibiotics and was just fine. I'm sure everything is safe for the baby.

Ready, what wonderful news!!!!!!! It's so nice to hear that she "promises" a baby! :happydance: Yes, my doc said to stop charting. He said the same thing. We've learned all we can, and it tends to stress people out more than help. :blush: We're not at all like that are we?! :rofl: No baby aspirin, huh? Interesting. I am SO happy for you that things are finally moving along! Hopefully you'll get some answers soon and that bfp before you know it! And you never know...I always hear of people getting pregnant before all of the tests are done. :winkwink: 

Kiki and Ready, are you both testing tomorrow? Can't wait to see what happens!!!

Afm, my doc called back. Evidently, he DID tell me about clomid thinning the uterine lining, which is why it's only good to take for a few months. He said but one month isn't something that I need to worry about. Sometimes our bodies just do weird things. I said is there anything I can do, any home remedies (hoping he'd say baby aspirin, or even prescribe me something) but he said no, just wait it out. Come back in 2 months if you're not preggo. :wacko: Little does he know, I'll be seeing the RE on May 18! :gun:

Non ttc, our water heater is majorly leaking. Downstairs is flooded as well as our adjoining neighbor's floor. Of course my dh is not home tonight. This ALWAYS HAPPENS WHEN HE'S NOT HOME. Every time. Last year, it was an ant infestation, the year before that the AC broke, before that, my dog ate an ant bait and I thought she was going to die! It NEVER happens when he's home!!!! ARRRRRGGGGGGG!!! :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- :rofl: I'm sure DH is not going to complain about you going in with him. My DH has been complaining that I haven't been giving him enough oral attention lately, poor little guy feels neglected lol. I'm sure no one would think much of it, considering they know regardless what your DH was doing in there (with or without you). I think at that point the embarrassment factor is next to none. Plus, what a story it'll be to tell your child once he or she is much much older lol. 

Just think of the weight gain as a head start to being pregnant. Once you're pregnant you're stuck gaining weight, and believe me that's the least fun part. I'm sad to admit I've already gained 25lbs. Apparently my mom gained 50lbs with one of my sisters but she was underweight to start. I've always been very sensitive about my weight, considering my whole like my grandmother would make comments about ever pound I lost or gained. It certainly doesn't help that I absolutely loved my body after dropping 40lbs before I met DH... then after moving in together it ALL came back along with the disappointment. I keep telling myself that after LO gets here I'm going to kick my ass back into shape, but it still doesn't make me feel better about my body and the weight I've put on. No matter what size you are starting out, it's a hard thing for a woman to watch to her waist line expand as much as it does, along with several other parts of the body. But at the end of the day it is worth it.


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- It really sounds like your doctor doesn't care all that much. I hate when doctors, of any kind really, say "try ___, come back if it doesn't work". Gee thanks... I feel so very confident in your advice. I'm hoping your RE appointment goes as lovely as ready's. 
Welcome to life, things will go wrong simply because you are alone and need DH to handle it. The same thing happens to me. Our toilet started overflowing for NO reason at all and flooded the floor, of course DH had only been at work a few hours when this happened. Just my luck.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, I'm sorry about your flooded basement! The same thing happened to us a couple of months ago (nope, DH wasn't home!) Some valve thingy broke and we're still dealing with the insurance company on the value of our property & repairs. Boo. I hope yours isn't too bad.



loveinbinary said:


> Ready- :rofl: I'm sure DH is not going to complain about you going in with him. My DH has been complaining that I haven't been giving him enough oral attention lately, poor little guy feels neglected lol. I'm sure no one would think much of it, considering they know regardless what your DH was doing in there (with or without you). I think at that point the embarrassment factor is next to none. Plus, what a story it'll be to tell your child once he or she is much much older lol.

Haha...first thing DH says is he can't WAIT to tell people about how I got him off at the doctor's office. Men! :)

You are so right, again, about how painful it is to see our bodies changing before our very eyes. It really doesn't matter what the start weight is, as much as some people might scoff, because it is the change from what we're are used to that is tough! I dunno. I DID have ice cream tonight, but I'm still not sure if I'm up for packing it on.


----------



## rosababy

Love, I think he cares, but is a very laid back, let's see what happens kind of an attitude. Which does NOT work for Type-A me. :haha: I really hope my RE appt is good, too. 

Well, I have a rep for bad things happening when dh is gone. Every year it's something. And I panic and call my parents (who live 14 hours away, what the heck are they going to do?!), cry, eventually figure it out, and go to sleep exhausted with puffy eyes. You'd think I'd get better as more and more emergencies happen, and yet here I am. :blush: Luckily, I was able to turn the water off so at least the leaking stopped. And at least I have awesome neighbors who offered their water for me. Nonetheless, very annoying.


----------



## loveinbinary

ready4baby said:


> Haha...first thing DH says is he can't WAIT to tell people about how I got him off at the doctor's office. Men! :)

:rofl: Men. I'm sure DH would be excited to brag too lol. Men just LOVE sharing with their friend all the creative and fun things we do to/for them. A doctor's office is definitely worth bragging about in their eyes. 

None of us are ever ready to 'pack it on'. Hell, most of the 'more weight than I should have gained at this point' has been gained in belly (I'm sure not all of it is bump lol) and boobs, but I am in no way ready for it. I AM ready for LO to be here so that I can begin getting my pre-DH body back lol. People, even other women, don't understand how hard being pregnant it just in the weight gain department. A lot of people think that if you were heavy or overweight before that gaining more wouldn't be much a bother, but they are greatly mistaken. It's no easier for a heavier woman to gain weight than it is for someone who has always had a slim figure. DH doesn't understand my frustration and feelings of unattractiveness. He sees it as 'just part of being pregnant' and gets slightly frustrated when I keep moaning about being fat and unattractive. I know that even if I weighed 4,000 lbs (HUGE exaggeration lol) he'd still love me and find me attractive but what he doesn't understand is, as much as that means to me, it's just not enough. I need to be happy with my body and find myself attractive before him finding me attractive actually makes me feel... attractive. If that makes any sense. 

Don't worry though, I'll be starting a 'getting my body back' thread as soon as LO gets here for all of us to join so we can moan together about our bodies and work towards getting them back. Oh! I found this great site. Shape of a Mother It's real women posting REAL pictures of their bodies post pregnancy, and even during pregnancy, to show how imperfect, flawed, and NATURAL they are.


----------



## Deethehippy

Anyone have any news or updates for today? How are you doing Ready and Rosa? I am just trying to 'chill' and trundle along :0)


----------



## ready4baby

OMG--- :bfp:


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> OMG--- :bfp:

SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

:yipee: :yipee: :headspin::dance::loopy::bunny::rain:


You're KIDDING?!?! I'm so happy for you! I can't even type this right because I'm literally shaking!!!!!!!! POST A PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ready4baby

Hehe...we both love emoticons :dance: I can hardly believe it...


----------



## ready4baby

You make me smile, Rosa :flower: I was shaking too...my photo turned out lousy but here it is.
 



Attached Files:







DSC07045.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## rosababy

Wow! No arguing with THAT 2nd line! Oh this is so fabulous for you!!!!! :hugs: All it took was an RE appt. :haha:


----------



## ready4baby

I guess so! Even though I was preparing myself for the let down, saying I didn't have hope & such...the truth is I had a lot of hope for this cycle. The only bfps I have gotten are on every delayed ovulation cycle & this was one of them, plus the high temps. It was the temp dips that really stressed me out. Everything else made me very confident this month. :wohoo:

I'm struggling, though, like Ny did for weeks...I'm happy but I'm also waiting for the spotting to start. I wish I could just be fresh & excited like I was the first time! But I am so glad for today, at least, and all the hope of a January baby. :) :)

What about Kiki--did your temp inch up today??


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready!!!!!!!! :wohoo: Omg!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: That is a fantastic second line!! :yipee: I am SO happy for you! I love that you just had that appointment yesterday! Haha! It will be sticky this time!! Congrats!! How's DH?


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks Kiki :hugs: DH is good--he was in a very teasing mood this morning and pretty much said "nice work"  I think he's way more cautious this time...which I understand. I will NOT be telling our families until I see a hb. I sooo want it to be sticky this time! No spotting, no anxiety, I demand it! Or I'll throw a hissy fit--you know I know what emoticon to use.

I'm so sorry about your temp drop hun... :(


----------



## Kiki0522

You deserve to have this sticky bean so much! I will keep my fx'd for as stress free as it can be for this pregnancy!! A very happy & healthy 9 months for you! Well I guess you are down to about 8 now! :)

Thank you. I was expecting it so it's okay.


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, sorry to see your temp drop. Did af come? :hugs:


----------



## loveinbinary

OMG ready!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I am so happy for you I almost started screaming!! And since I'm at work that would really make me look like a nutter lol. I woke up this morning and just had a feeling there was going to be some good news!! I'm so excited!!! Go figure right after your appointment. Are you going to call and tell her the good news? 

Kiki- we are waiting to hear from you!!

Rosa- your appointment is this month, that means you're next!!!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks love! You should scream, because I can't--my whole office would freak out :rofl: I'm very happy...and nervous. I left a message for my obgyn already; I might wait to call the RE until I'm further along. I think I should probably get blood work, to make sure levels are increasing, but I don't know if they will do that routinely? UGH it's so nerve-wracking once you know that there's no guarantee!

Kiki, I know you were expecting it, but it is still a bummer...you had such a good sticky bean before; the next one will surely come soon. Playdates, here we come again!

Rosa, you are too sweet. FX that clomid does the trick this cycle!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- what helped me pass the first few weeks till I saw lo's heartbeat was avoiding the first tri threads. Hell I avoided them until second tri. I spent all of my time here with you ladies which proved to be a great distraction. Oh!! Can I add you to my bump buddies? I know I'm way ahead of you but I'd love to be your bump buddy if you don't mind.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I know exactly how you feel. I wanted to just scream it to everyone when I found out but I was too afraid to say anything. I didn't tell work till 14 weeks and even then I was still nervous. I'm sure if you talked to your ob they would run bloods since you have had two losses so close together. Just explain that you're really worried this time around and it would give you some sort of reassurance. Try pressing for an early scan too! We want to see pictures!!


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls- I still have 2 pages to read but just want to comment on this before i forget its too perfect...

Rosa- my OH was in LAS VEGAS a week ago and I was hurrying to get all laundry and dishes done so house was nice n clean for his arrival home. ONE laundry load into it, I went downstairs and the entire basedment waas in an inch of water. It even got to the carpet this time so squishy carpet, standing water every where without carpet. Was a mess. Of course, he then calls and his flight is delayed a few hours so will no longer be home until like 10 pm. I was so mad (at who?, him, of course!) I lost my marbles and made him regret ever meeting me! Lol. Hormones.....we are still cleaning it up, trying to get rid of the smell of rotten carpet.. which im ready to rip up now because after 3 vaccuuming attempts its still a bit musty. It was our main drain clogged so I couldnt even use water!! 

Also, both my dogs ran away 2 weeks ago...while he isn't home. They NEVER run away when he is home. 

Why does this stuff happen while they're gone??? Same will be with the kids.....they will shit up their back and into their hair only when DH is gone im sure!!


----------



## nypage1981

OMG!!!! 

REady SHUT THE FRONT DOOR! I didnt read that far yet and I am so excited for yoU! 

You will be a huge worry wart, hell I still am....its hard not to be but at least you achieved it again! Remember I told you that messed up cycles tend to produce bfps???? So awesome....I wonder what the correlation between your cycles that are delayed and you getting bfp's....have you figured that out? 

Thats a great bfp for so early....yay! 

Remind me- are you going to get on progesterone now? I couldnt remember if they said they'd put you on something right when you get a bfp due to your chemicals previously. I think after 2 chemicals they may do blood test for you...but mine said no, not routine until its been a couple times so who knows......


----------



## ready4baby

Love, yes I want to be bump buddies!! :flower:

Thanks, Ny!! You are right on the messed up cycles I guess! I definitely don't know why I get pregnant with late ovulations--yesterday the RE said it was a coincidence, but really, could 3 / 3 times be a coincidence? And no progesterone for me; my levels were plenty high when I had them tested before. :)

I am stoked, but I am sooo going to be nervous like you have been. Happy, yes, but nervous too. I'm more crampy than I was with my last so I'm hoping that means this little bean is digging hard into me.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey girls! Sorry been gone, still having computer issues and cant get online near as much! plus been super busy and stressed and overwhelmed! I have to take care of daycare kids all day, keep up the house, my own toddler, who has been sick, whilst pregnant, 3 dogs and a cat, i just lost a huge portion of my income from loosing 3 kids so thats been stressful, and everything just seems to be a mess lately ! Dh is going through stuff and we have been kinda distant lately plus he has a hard job and works A LOT and we rarely see him, plus im supposed to be taking it easier but i have to do everything by myself so its a little hard to take it easy!! i cant even just let the house get out of hand and deal with it later when i run my business out of my house things have to at least look presentable every single day!! had a break down yest when the nothing would work right, the store didnt take visa cards when i went to get a printer and im behind on my trainings to operate my daycare, ugh just too much at once!! i feel better today though after a good nights sleep and kylars fever is finally gone!



Im extremely behind so sorry but... did i see ready has a BFP?!?! Holy cow CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

I was crampy right away too...lasted for a while acutally.


----------



## ready4baby

Oh I'm so distracted! How am I supposed to work? But I have so much to do. Blagh... 

Kylar, I'm sorry you're so stressed lately! Is DH traveling, or just working long hours?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- it's official, we are bump buddies. I was kind of crampy too in the beginning, I'm pretty sure that's normal. I still get cramps here and there. I'm just so excited for you!! 

Before we know it we will all be pregnant and have to abandon ship and make a new thread or at least rename this one. It's really a shame we all live so far apart. It would be so lovely to live in the same neighborhood and let our children play together while we chit chat.


----------



## Kylarsmom

long hours :( he is a recruiter and they all work long hours but seems like its bothering more lately! theres just so much to do and i need help! ;( dont worry i cramped for weeks as well, i was convinced i was going to misscarry it just didnt feel normal or "right"


----------



## ready4baby

Thank you!! Yay for bump buddies, love! FXFXFX for sticky beans all around... It is only a matter of time for Rosa & Kiki & Dee & .....

Kylar, does DH have any leverage to work less hours with a preggy wife and soon to be newborn at home?


----------



## nypage1981

Ok, here is one bump pic at 15 weeks. I can't get my smaller one to compare at 12 weeks because it was on my phone and im not sure how to get that on here....but im HUGE now compared!
 



Attached Files:







EAster 072.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ready4baby

Awww...you have a perfect bump, Ny!


----------



## nypage1981

Lol, it varies! It was nice that day:) My weight and bump vary every single day! 

Now you will gain that weight that they wanted you to gain:) haha

So, with that bump, I still havent gained any weight. Not sure how that is possible but its up and down a few lbs each day but nothing over what I was yet....oh well!


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Lol, it varies! It was nice that day:) My weight and bump vary every single day!
> 
> Now you will gain that weight that they wanted you to gain:) haha
> 
> So, with that bump, I still havent gained any weight. Not sure how that is possible but its up and down a few lbs each day but nothing over what I was yet....oh well!

How funny that it varies! Isn't it okay to not gain weight in the first few months? I suppose now it is my turn to eat up & pack on those pounds. My doc called me back, so I'm headed for blood work tonight. I'm completely freaked out Ny.


----------



## nypage1981

I am freaked out for you only because I wouldn't want to go through all the angst that I went through again. :( I felt alone and crazy, but just know what you told me about it all. You cannot change what is going to happen. You have women around the world here who are rooting for you and we may even say a prayer or 2 for you so this bean has a lot going for it! 

And I will totally understand EVERY crazy thought you want to post, every worry you have, and every moment of feeling like you will lose it. For a while there I belonged in a padded room! You are normal. Its no fun, but you are normal!


----------



## Kylarsmom

No, he's trying to get transfered to a boss position so he can have more of that, and he will get a paternity leave when i have the baby, but its the military and they do what they want when they want and there's nothing anyone can do. if it were a normal job he would of quit by now but its not :( i am pretty understanding about it but there are times i just wanna scream! he usually even works saturdays so sundays are his only day off and never gets home before 9pm, sometimes later. anyway enough of my sob fest, lol! Im so excited for you Ready!!!


----------



## ready4baby

Thank you Ny...you brought a tear to my eye. I can't seem to focus on work or anything today and I'm just so anxious to see how this plays out. You are right, of course, as we all were when we tried to reassure you. It's a happy day and I need to keep it that way. Now if only I could sneak out of work and free myself of this feigned attempt to be productive... :rofl:


----------



## repogirl813

wow ready, huge congrats to you!!! That Is sooo awsome


----------



## nypage1981

:) Don't pretend you will be productive towards anything except baby for the next few months!


----------



## ready4baby

Haha my boss will be quite displeased with that!! Thank you Kylar & repo... Heather, I'm sorry you're having such a tough time right now and DH has to be away so much. It must be so hard on you & Kylar!


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- I LOVE your bump! It's so cute and round. Can I have it? lol I'll trade you. Be glad you haven't gained any weight, I wish I could say the same. I've put on WAY too much weight so far. All I crave are sweets and junk food... lucky me. Why could LO want lettuce, carrots, apples, anything that remotely resembles something healthy?

ready- I'm so glad your doctor got back to you and is having you come in for bloods. As ny said, you have so many of us rooting for you and this little bean. In fact, we are sending so many good thoughts your way that the results are going to come back that you have a small army growing away in there lol! Hah, good luck concentrating on anything for the next, oh, nine months lol. Once you think you can begin to concentrate because you are feeling slightly less worried, and people know to where it's not a huge secret, you'll lose your ability to think. SEVERAL times a day I have a thought, or plan to do something or have something to say, and in a matter of seconds *poof* it's gone and I'm left wondering what on earth I was meaning to do and/or say. Once you get to that point things really start getting interesting. It's a race against yourself to see whether or not you will accomplish a task or thought before you completely forget lol.


----------



## Starchase

READY READY READY FOR A BABY!!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


I am delighted for u honey XXxx

:cloud9::happydance::flower:


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- Nope no AF.. Thought for sure it would be here today. Then I thought for sure this afternoon but still no. Nothing. But my temp is too low and dropping every day for good news so I'm accepting it and waiting for AF. At least my LP is 12 days. It was only 10 last month and I was scare about that. This is not doing any meds or anything so my cycle is working itself out. 

Ny- ADORABLE BUMP!!! Love it!


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Ready- Nope no AF.. Thought for sure it would be here today. Then I thought for sure this afternoon but still no. Nothing. But my temp is too low and dropping every day for good news so I'm accepting it and waiting for AF. At least my LP is 12 days. It was only 10 last month and I was scare about that. This is not doing any meds or anything so my cycle is working itself out.
> 
> Ny- ADORABLE BUMP!!! Love it!

Ugh. It's so frustrating knowing af is coming and just having to wait. :hugs: I'm so sorry, kiki. Looks like it's just you me and Dee! 

Anyone else not pregnant yet on this thread? Just goes to show you that eventually everyone does get lucky! And even though we know the preggars won't leave us, I'll miss sharing a cycle with you, Ready! :hugs: I'm sure this will be an extra sticky bean for you!! :dust:

Ny, awesome bump! You're so cute!!

Afm, I'm kind of pumped because I have had sticky, slightly stretchy cm for the past 2 days. I havne't had cm at all on clomid (except for all the creamy I had in my LP last time...I was hoping it was a pregnancy sign), so I'm pretty excited to see some cm at all! Ahhh....my old friend. Welcome back! :haha: Now let's hope I see some great ewcm too! CD7. Pretty boring part of the cycle. :coffee:


----------



## nypage1981

I have been on 2 TTC forums where most of the girls have gotten pregnant so in reality, while some of us take a while, the odds are it will happen for each one eventually. If you think of it that way then its really nice to know! Just a matter of when, but it will happen! 

Now I think it is Rosa, Kiki, Dee, and Brandy who need bfp? Is there anyone else? Just remind me please!


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki, BOO on low temps. I'm glad your cycle is straightening out and your LP is a good length, though. :)

Rosa, I will miss sharing the same cycle day with you too! Maybe you & Brandy will sync up?... Yay for cm! Isn't it funny how excited we get about something so gross? :haha:


----------



## BrandysBabies

YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!! READY!!!!!!!!! I am so so happy for you! I know how scary it is almost to the point to where I am afraid to be pregnant again. Is that strange? But in the end, it is so worth it. I pray that this baby sticks for you and that you have an amazing stress free pregnancy! :hugs:

Rosa- We are almost in the same place in our cycles. We will definitely be in the dreaded TWW together! Fun Stuff! Lol!

I am bleeding like crazy!! Hopefully it wont last much longer. I pray that my cycle goes back to normal. So far it is right on track, even down to the day, so here's hoping. But if I lose any more blood I think I'm going to need a transfusion! Lol!


----------



## Kiki0522

Well I'm on CD1 now. AF came tonight. Grrr! I knew it was coming but I kind of wish it came tomorrow so I could have had a 12 LP.. Now it was only 11. I guess that's okay. Moving on. I'm kind of close to you girls now Rosa & Brandy. Let's do this! And Dee! We are all in this together! :friends:


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- I'm so sorry AF came. At least your LP was longer this cycle, even if it was just by one day. My fingers are tightly crossed that this cycle works for you. Any plans to schedule an appointment with a specialist or are you just wanting to try it naturally a while longer?


----------



## ready4baby

Thank you Brandy! I appreciate you girls that have had losses and understand that it's happiness and fear all at once. My doc should be calling this morning with my hcg level... otherwise not much going on here. :) :coffee: 

Kiki, I'm sorry about AF (although I know you expected her)! In a couple of weeks, there's going to be some excitement in here as all three of you wait out the tww. What about Dee--what cd are you?


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, so sorry about af coming. :sad2: This is always the worst time of the cycle, but it gets better. :hugs:

Ready, let us know what your levels are! I'm sure they'll be nice and high.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I'm going to laugh when your numbers come back really high and it ends up being twins!! That would be how it goes. "well you were moaning about wanting a baby, so here have two" lol.


----------



## ready4baby

loveinbinary said:


> Ready- I'm going to laugh when your numbers come back really high and it ends up being twins!! That would be how it goes. "well you were moaning about wanting a baby, so here have two" lol.

Haha! That would be just my luck! :haha: My test line is darker than what I had last time, so maybe I O'd earlier than I think I did, despite my temps. :dohh: I think she'll do an early ultrasound for me, so maybe less than two weeks from now... :happydance:

Am I remembering correctly that EJW had sky high hcg numbers? Has anyone heard from her lately?


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- Thank you. I'm goin to keep trying before I schedule anything because this cycle I just started is only the 3rd cycle trying again since the ectopic so it hasn't been too long. I got pregnant with the ectopic on our 3rd month of trying when we started ttc so hopefully 3rd times a charm for me! This will just be my second 3rd time, haha. 

Ready- Thank you Hun. I hope it will be exciting in here during the 2ww. :) Good luck on the levels! Can't wait to hear! If it already darker than last time, that's a great sign! 

Rosa- Thank you! :hugs: It will get better.. That's what I keep telling myself. :)


----------



## ready4baby

Okay got my results...HCG is still early, 154. (Mentally I was hoping for at least 75, so yay!) I go back tomorrow to have another blood draw to make sure it's doubling, but my progesterone is sky high--38. It was only 17 in my last pregnancy. No wonder I've already felt the tiniest queasiness. :happydance:


----------



## loveinbinary

Wooooot! :happydance: 

Sounds like you've got the right numbers!! Sky high progesterone? *nudge*twins*nudge*


----------



## ready4baby

Haha, Love, that would be nuts! DH says he'd be okay with it but I would flip out! 38 is really quite high for less than 4 weeks, so I dunno. FX for 300 on my next hcg and then I can relax for a bit! First US in two weeks I think... Oh god I hope this one sticks.


----------



## Kiki0522

That is fantastic news Ready!!! :happydance: Hcg is great and progesterone sounds fantastic! You definitely have a sticky bean in there!!


----------



## repogirl813

ready that is awsome my hcg the day after my bfp was 32 so sounds good!!!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks repo & kiki :hugs: Repo, if I can ask...why is your status paranoid? Has anything been happening that has you worried?


----------



## Kylarsmom

COngrats on the HCG levels Ready! Just so yall know, I had like twice the HCG levels as normal and only one baby, I was so hoping it meant twins! LOL - but I think I O'd early since I had such a dark line at only 11 dpo. 

Sorry about AF girls, she sucks big time. I am praying for yourBFP next month!!

Love- Have you been having any BH contractions? Im getting quite a few of them the last few days!

Brandy- Nice to see you!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

I really wanted twins, always have. I think DH would have had a heart attack had it been twins. There's always next time though lol. 

Kylar- I'm not really sure.. I have no idea what BH contractions feel like. The last time I saw my doctor he said I was likely experiencing muscle spasms around my uterus but I'm not sure if that's the same thing.


----------



## nypage1981

Sounds good ready!


----------



## repogirl813

ready I have a scan tomorrow as I'm being monitored for a subcronic hematoma at the placenta that had grown larger at my 12 week scan so until it stops growing I have to go every 2 weeks for a scan but my fx as I've had no bleeding at all which they say could be a good sign!!


----------



## rosababy

Woot woot!!! Ready, those are great numbers! :happydance:


----------



## ready4baby

repo, I'm sorry you've had to deal with that! :hugs: I've read that hematomas are fairly common, and I think it is great that you haven't had any bleeding!!

Kylar, Ny & Rosa, thank you! :wohoo: 

Did any of you preggy girls have morning sickness? I think Kylar did... I know it's ridiculously early but I've already felt icky.


----------



## Kylarsmom

yes i had it soooooooooo bad with kylar i mean like really bad i dont even know how to describe it other than hell, i had to quit my job and couldnt even hardly walk to get to the toilet it was so bad, and with this one it got pretty bad just didnt last as long! with kylar it lasted all day every day until 16 weeks, then just sometimes until 22 weeks! THis time iwas 6-12 weeks!! =) It sucks but none of those home remedies people suggested ever helped me!! There are prescription meds, i took with both pregnancies and ended up quitting b/c it didnt help me at all, but i hear good things about them helping other people! 

Braxton hicks are kinda hard to describe, but ill try. its like all the sudden your uterus feels reallly tight and i always have a hard time breathing during them. They dont hurt they just are really uncomfortable and strange. Sometimes they are onset like after sex or doing a lot of activity, but mine have been when im just sitting on the couch doing nothing!!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready I started being sick in phases. Like week 7 or 8 awful. Week 10, hell. It was always just a day or two at a time but weird!


----------



## ready4baby

Kylar, you poor thing! MS hits some people so hard...I hope I don't get it that bad. I'd rather have it like you, Ny, just here & there. Time will tell...

I tested again this morning and the test line was a shade darker than the control. Woot! So my levels are higher and that is reassuring. How is everyone today?


----------



## Kylarsmom

thats exciting!! POAS addiction doenst go away immediately, does it?? I think I ended up taking the rest of my stash of tests even after my 1st BFP b/c i had no other use for them and I wanted to see the levels rising! I probably took about 10tests!


----------



## ready4baby

Kylarsmom said:


> thats exciting!! POAS addiction doenst go away immediately, does it?? I think I ended up taking the rest of my stash of tests even after my 1st BFP b/c i had no other use for them and I wanted to see the levels rising! I probably took about 10tests!

Yeah I have one more frer...and a whole stash of freebie ic tests that I might start plowing through. Why not, I guess? I've never had a test as bold as the one this morning so I am hopeful. :) I have another blood draw tonight, and I'm hoping for at least double hcg from my last. Did you make any special effort not to lift heavy things? I picked up my stepson last night and then I felt guilty for like an hour after. I know I'm being paranoid.


----------



## Deethehippy

Ready!!!!! You are pregnant!! OMG!!!! 
I have not been on for a day or two and come back and see this!!! :thumbup:
Huge congratulations hun and wishing you a fab pregnancy :flower:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. AF is finally going away! Woohoo! On to baby making! Nothing else new to report. We have been spending a lot of time outside lately. It has been so nice that we have been cooking out every night. I thought I would share some pics of my flowers and my boys. Have a great evening everyone!

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P5040640.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P5040651.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P5040644.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P5040650.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P5040654.jpg

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/P5040675.jpg


----------



## repogirl813

ladies my scan went well the bleed has gotten smaller so my body is reabsorbing it as they had hoped!! I now have placenta previa though so now will be monitored for both issues and hope they both continue to fix them selves!! Hope all is doing well in here!


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy, you have a great flower garden! And a cute little guy too... :)

Repo, that's great news! :happydance: You have so very many weeks left for the previa to nudge out of the way!


----------



## Deethehippy

Brandy- your garden looks fab! I love loads of pots and plants like that and i take it you live in the US from the house style - i love wooden type houses :0)

Your little man looks cute and the big guy looks chilled out in the garden :0)
I need to now spend more time in mine! :flower:


----------



## ready4baby

Woohoo! Got my hcg, 365! So it more than doubled! :wohoo:

US on the 16th :)


----------



## nypage1981

Yay on the doubling HCG! Great news! Did you always have them tested with your other 2 or is this the first time they're doing this?


----------



## ready4baby

Hi Ny, the first one ended too quickly. The second, yes, and my levels rose around 60% when I was spotting, which was not very encouraging. This time I'm up 130% and I hope hope hope it will keep growing... It's such a crazy critical time for every little division to go perfectly. It's absolutely astounding that anyone gets pregnant at all and any baby is able to grow from those little cells.

I told my mom and she was over the moon...she stayed up until 2am last night reading the whole baby book she had bought last time.


----------



## nypage1981

Lol how cute that she was up reading......I hope this one stays with you and is nice and comfortable for the next 8 months! Just when you set up all the appointments with FS...go figure! Mine came right when I received the $150.00 worth of TTC stuff I bought on amazon in a desperate fit! Hahahah....


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks Ny! Isn't that just the way it goes?...I just had to scare my body into complying I guess. How is your daughter taking baby smurf lately?


----------



## nypage1981

I hope yor body stays scared! Ella is ok with baby talk...and she was happy to hear it was a boy! Lol. She is seemingly happier about the whole situation now. Yay! When do you plan to tell yours?


----------



## ready4baby

That's great; I'm glad she came around! A boy brings less competition to her, so I can understand that. My stepson is excited already to have a baby bro/sis; he brought it up last night actually. I don't remember the context,but he said "we're going to have a baby soon, right?" So he's ready...but I don't want to tell him until after 1st tri. DH may feel differently and want to do it earlier :shrug: I'm definitely keeping it quieter this time.

I'm so glad I have you girls to spill the beans to :hugs:


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I didn't throw up at all with my morning sickness, mainly because I never throw up unless I'm severely sick with the stomach flu. But I did spend a lot of my days, and of course it was all day long, very nauseous and lightheaded. There were so many smells that made it all worse. It didn't last all that long though. It was pretty much over before 12 weeks hit. Hopefully this lo will be gentle on you. 

Kylar- sounds like what I've been experiencing. I'll get them from doing absolutely nothing. My doctor keeps telling me to take it easy because of the muscle spasms I've been having in my uterus. I work 40 hours a week standing on my feet and if I don't take it easy he thinks the spasms could get worse and turn to pre-term labor. 

Brandy- your flowers are absolutely gorgeous!! I love gardens and potted plants. Your boys are adorable too! 

Ready- great numbers!!! I just know this one is going to be super sticky!! I probably would have pulled all of my hair out if I didn't have you ladies to talk to lol. I didn't start telling people till after my scan at 14 weeks. After that I couldn't keep it quiet to save my life lol. 

Ny- so happy to hear your daughter is coming around, even if it's slowly. She's probably afraid she won't be special anymore once the baby comes. Of course that is beyond impossible but at that age they feel like they are being replaced. I think the more you keep her involved and play up how wonderful and exciting it'll be to be a big sister I'm sure the closer it gets the more excited she will be.


----------



## repogirl813

ready those numbers are awsome!!!

dee I agree with you that garden looks fab, I just moved and really need to work on mine now too as it's just overgrown weeds at the moment lol


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! Thanks for the compliments on my flowers. They are like my babies right now. Something to keep my mind off of all this real baby stuff. AF is officially gone! Woot! Kevin and I BDed last night for the first time in quite a while, which is unusual for us as we have always been at least a 4 night a week couple. I guess I just wasnt really ready after everything that happened. But it was wonderful! And I am so excited to get back to normal and feel close to my husband again. I know he is! Lol! 

Ready- Your numbers are amazing!! Ooooooo! I think I agree on the twin thing! Lol! Wouldnt that be crazy!


----------



## ready4baby

Love, I hope mine stays like yours and doesn't progress into Kylars...in a sense, it is comforting right now to feel some queasiness, more today even than the last few days. But eventually I will be completely tired of it!

Brandy, WOOT for bding again! :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- so happy to hear that you are starting to feel more like yourself. Time doesn't heal all wounds, instead it makes the pain more manageable. I remember after my loss I bd'd with dh as soon as I could just to feel close to him again, though I wasn't emotionally ready for it. It's a hard thing to overcome and you are just pushing through amazingly. You keep those gorgeous flowers blooming!! Before you know it you'll be growing another flower of your very own. 

Ready- I know exactly how you feel. At first the symptoms are exciting, proof that it's really happening and are kind of reassuring. But after a while it's like "ugh, can I skip this part now?". Of course I'd rather be sick, in pain and miserable my whole pregnancy just to have a healthy lo, but you can help but secretly wish the discomfort would just go away.


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning ladies...a quiet weekend on bnb. It was gorgeous in NH, maybe it was where you all are too? I spent most of the weekend gardening and cleaning and resting (I took a nap actually, I haven't done that since my last bfp)! I have one story for you all... Last night, I was changing to go to bed and I glanced down at myself. "Holy crap!", I said, and proceeded to walk naked through the house to DH's office. "Look at my nipples--they're ENORMOUS!!" :rofl: DH agreed and we both got a good laugh at it...they're bigger than ever and SO sensitive. 

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Starchase

Hey Ready

That is hilarious it has been mega quiet on here hasn't it, how is the MS feeling? Mine is horrific think its worse cos I can't throw up feel that if I was sick i'd feel better quicker but no chance so feeling very rough right now hoping it stops at 12 wks didn't have anything with my DS

Xxx


----------



## ready4baby

Hi Star, I'm so sorry about your MS! FX that it eases in just a couple of weeks now... Some people get it so terribly, and some hardly have any. It doesn't make much sense! I haven't felt very much queasiness at all since Friday, I don't know if that is okay or bad. I'm assuming okay since I haven't had spotting and I've had a couple of other minor symptoms. I am still so early... sometimes I think I (okay, we) really are freaks to be so aware of such an early pregnancy. :haha:

I'm curious, do you know how many dpo you were in your avatar test pic? Your test line was so dark :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I've said almost the exact same thing to DH! Followed shortly by "oh my god they are so DARK!!". It's like you wake up one morning to find the pregnancy fairy replaced your nipples with someone else's :rofl: Just wait till the first time to find them leaking. I wear just a sports bra to bed (boobs are too all over the place these days to sleep fully naked) and I got up to use the bathroom while we were watching a show in bed and as soon as I turned on the light I saw a wet spot on my bra. Instantly cried to DH and when he came over I just whined that I'd wet myself lol. 

P.S. Naps are your friend. Enjoy them!!


----------



## ready4baby

Haha, Love! DH has already joked about me spraying across the room during... ehem. He gets a great kick out of how my body is going to change. As for me, I feel perfectly well today and wonder when this will start to feel real. I think I'm going to poas like crazy this week until I really start to feel good & pukey :rofl:

How's everyone doing?


----------



## rosababy

Doin' fine! cd13...is it possible that I o'ed as early as cd 11 or 12?? Usually clomid makes you o 5-10 days after the last pill, which would be 12-17, so I guess it's possible. I ususally o around cd16 or 17, but I had noticeable o pains Friday and saturday and yesterday tons of ewcm! Well, not tons, but more than I've ever had on clomid, so it was very exciting! We bd'ed on Friday and Sunday and (tmi) "enjoyed" it at the same time both times. :blush: I love it when that happens! :winkwink:


----------



## Starchase

Hey everyone

Ready that was my very last FRER I did it just because it was sitting in the cupboard, I know I had done the 3+ clear blue digi before I did it so I would say I was probably 5+ weeks pregnant actually now I am remembering I spotted so wanted to know as they won't scan until 6+ and yes it did make me feel a lot better lol :)

Don't worry about not feeling so queasy mine was off and on and actually still is it comes in waves which destroy me then I'm ok for an hour or so lol still haven't actually vomitted though sometimes wish I could as it might make me feel better quicker xx

Fantastic news about the bding times and the enjoyment Rosa fx'd honey xx

Hey Love how are u feeling hun?

XXxx


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I make jokes to DH about if he gets on my bad side I'll just squirt him one of these days lol. He doesn't seem to find it as amusing as I do. I think it's only fair considering he's gotten me several times throughout our relationship :rofl: 
I noticed you finally put up a ticker!! Yay!! Just wait, the time starts to really fly. I still can't believe how long it's been. It feels like just yesterday I was shaking in disbelief looking at two lines. Now I'm waddling around like an obese penguin and finding that I've lost both lung and bladder capacity by more than half lol. 

Rosa- wooooot!! Maybe ov'ing early is a good sign? Aside from baby making benefits, finishing together is always fun. It just feels so intimate and special. Plus just think your cervix sucked those :spermy: up like a straw. I have a good feeling about you this month so I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed!!

Star- I'm feeling alright, have a tummy ache and the runs this morning. I think it was something I ate yesterday that's causing it. Maybe midnight chicken cordon bleus wasn't such a good idea lol. I have been having some pains in my tailbone/butt area. Sometimes after I get off work I'll be in such pain that I can't bend over and just sitting down or trying to get up is agonizing. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow so I'm going to ask about it. It really sucks considering I have to pee several times an hour. Otherwise I'm good. Just short of breath and exhausted while working but that's to be expected with this extra weight strapped to my torso lol.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, ohhlala :sex: good for you hun! Keep it up for a few more days, and I can't wait for your tww to be over!!!!

Thanks Star, I did another test Sunday and the test line was much darker than the control, although probably not as dark as your pic. I was 4 1/2 at that point...so not too far off from where your tests were :thumbup:


----------



## ready4baby

Love, my DH would totally love for me to threaten him with boob squirts; I'm totally going to do that :rofl: Yes I have a ticker now...hopefully I will get to update it Monday with good results & actual dates from my scan. 

I'm sorry you aren't feeling great today...there's just lots of un-pleasantries & pains for all of us to look foward to aren't there? :haha: At least it's all for a righteous cause... Is your back pain the infamous sciatica, I wonder?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- haha the best part is the follow through. DH doesn't think I'll do it, but he's in for a surprise. Ooh your scan is next Monday? I can't wait!! You should be about 6 weeks them right? If your dates are spot on you should see a heartbeat but if you don't it may still be early considering you had no idea what was going on with your ov. Is your ticker going by lmp or ov? 

Yes, there are a lot of pains and unpleasantries that come with being pregnant but it is more than worth it. Not to say we won't have a moan when we are uncomfortable lol. I'm not sure if it's sciatica, but I'm going to have a talk with my doctor about it tomorrow. Also going to ask about the numbness I've been feeling in my legs and feet. I'm sure that can't be good. I have to remind myself to write a list of questions otherwise I won't remember. These days I need to write a note to remember to write a note about something :laugh: I miss my brain... And my bladder... And my lungs... My poor smushed and nearly useless organs.


----------



## ready4baby

I can't wait too!! My ticker is based on ovulation when I think I did. I'll be 5 1/2 for my scan, but I could be a few days passed that if FF is right about O or if I implanted earlier. I'm hoping for that heartbeat and I feel like I have a good shot at it, but I won't be crushed if it's not there yet...

Oh your poor organs--especially your brain. Yikes! I hope your doc gives you great answers tomorrow about your back & legs that you can share with the rest of us so we know what to expect :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa yay for ewcm! Maybe your body needed a getting used o the clomid and now is ready to make a baby. im so excited for you to get knocked up!

I really wonder what ever happened o EJ?

Ready you may never feel super pukey but hope you do so you feel somethin!

Love that sounds like when I pinch my static nerve. Not cool. 

I am huge now and its so embarrassing. Nothing like looking complete at 17 weeks. Sigh. My stomach distended so bad. 

My tummy hurts sooooooo bad right now. I feel horrible.


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, you poor thing! Did you have a big dinner or anything that would make your tummy hurt? I'm sure you look cute as can be with your belly--there's nothing to be embarrassed about! But I'm sorry it's hurting you. I hate feeling bloated and icky...

I think EJ ditched us, but I hope that she left because she wanted to and not because something happened with her pregnancy. 

I'm soooo tired. Ugh. So who's next--Kiki, Dee, Brandy are you getting close to O?


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks ready, its jot an ugly bump, but more embarrassing the way it looks like I am much further already so I'm shy about it. And I haven't had dinner yet so must just be a bug or bean is making me super ill. Ick. 

Hope ej is well and pregnancy is going along smoothly.


----------



## loveinbinary

ready- 5 1/2 weeks should be far enough to see a heartbeat, but it's good to hear that you you won't be crushed if it's still a tad too early. I promise to relay any helpful tips from my doctor tomorrow. Just wait, soon it'll be your missing brain and smushed organs you feel sorry for lol. 

ny- I wanna see!! I'm sure your bump is absolutely adorable! I'm just now starting to feel like I look pregnant and not so much just like a fatty. Sometimes I even find that I like the way my bump looks in certain clothes. Holy crap!! I just noticed you are almost 17 weeks. Time flies doesn't it? 

I hope EJ is okay and her pregnancy is going smoothly. It makes me kind of sad knowing that the people we got to know suddenly vanished after getting their bfps. I suppose most don't feel like sticking around the ttc boards once they are no longer ttc. To each their own I guess...


----------



## nypage1981

Maybe I will take a pic soon, but not after I've eaten! I can't wait to feel baby move. Still nothing:(


----------



## Deethehippy

Ready - i have no clue when ovulation is for me, i am on Agnus Castus this month so it could bring it forward? Usually it is day 20-21.
Last night though i had tons of CM so we BD just in case :0)
I am trying to be more relaxed this time and not force poor OH with the have sex now thing! lol (not that i think men mind too much!)


----------



## Starchase

lol Dee,... that made me giggle I defo agree that they certainly don't mind my OH just said it would be nice if he could instigate it once in a while :) and not see OPK's on the bathroom window... oops guess it does ruin the surprise element

NY ur bump will be gorgeous I know it xx

I know how u all feel I am so sick just now everything I smell turns my stomach and I'm struggling to eat yuck still absolutely delighted thou :) xx

Love where does the time go it doesn't seem that long ago that u got ur BFP lol :) Mine feels like ages ago now but its not still not even at 12wks lol hurry up,,...

xx


----------



## nypage1981

I feel from 12 weeks to 20 weeks is like the longest wait EVER! Time stopped weeks ago, im sure of it! 

I bet after 20 it goes quickly. Just kind of a boring lull after 12 week scan and before you actually feel baby moving.....
Star- I still struggle to eat! I dont know why this little man has turned me to not like food....but i just have no interest. Super weird!


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, woohoo on the cm! You & Rosa both had some good baby-making lately ;) 

Ny, I want to see your bump! Do you or Star have any name ideas yet??


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- it really is hard to take a relaxed approach at ttc, at least for us ladies. My fingers are tightly crossed for you. Your cm sounds good, maybe ov'ing early is a good sign!

Star- after the first 12 weeks time starts to fly. First tri is spent worried about every symptom or lack of a symptom that time just feels like it's at a standstill. After that 12 week scan when the risks drop considerably, we are able to take a breath and relax a little and actually enjoy being pregnant. Of course we still worry, we are mothers it's what we do lol.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- I felt bubbles around 14 ish weeks but it was probably just my imagination, or gas, probably both lol. Around 17-18 weeks I felt more distinct movement but only when I laid on my back and didn't move. By 20ish weeks I was feeling him quite often and my bladder became a punching, kicking, smushing bag lol. Now none of my organs are safe!!


----------



## nypage1981

I just expected to totally feel kicks by now since its my second...ive felt flutters but not many times and not very distinct ones either.......Got my "16" week appt today....not sure what they do but i'll ask about my lack of feeling the movement...

Ready- no names! I want to call it Bean forever because im not too fond of boy names! Hahah


----------



## ready4baby

So Love & Ny have appointments today? Yay! Let us know how they go!

Ny, come on...you must like SOME boy names. Will you use OH's name as a middle name? How about Dylan? Jack?


----------



## nypage1981

Ready Jackson is on the list but quite popular at the mo. Dylan is my brother! Oh middle name is Patrick so that is a bit tough to work with....... I had perfect girl names. Lol.


----------



## ready4baby

Wow did I call that or what? Jackson is super cute! Who cares if it's popular, it's certainly not #1 or anything. I just read something about how much more variety there is in baby names now compared to like 50 years ago. You are much less likely to run into someone with your name, even if it is in the top 10 or 20 list... 

Maybe your next one will be a girl...HAHA :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

I hope so:) 

Heres a lovely hormone rant- sitting at docs 5 min early and the other girl has 10 o clock appointment also, she goes in at 10 and im still waiting at fricken 1020 when the little doctor board says on time for my doctor. Not true. Now my blood pressure is raising because i feel so mad that people arriving after me are being called in. I say if you are late for your appointment tough shit. Ugh. I'm so mad!


----------



## Starchase

Hey there

Not really thought about names it is defo a bean which means I have come on leaps and bounds as the baby now exists lol :) I love Jackson we don't have really cool names like you guys although I do think my sons name is cool "Harvey" but it did take me seven months to get it and we didn't know if baby was a boy or girl the whole pregnancy

NY I am defo the same as you everything I eat nope.... think I am intolerant to cheese again!! Not good giving me funny tummys and sore heads.. I then turned to OH and said I'm gonna stick to baked potatoes from now on!!! eh dafty... what do I put in my baked tattie oh yes that wud be cheese!! need suggestions for alternatives don't do hot tuna and can't eat beans??

Love oh I forgot about the best bit the movements and fluttering oh that should happen for me in the next 6 weeks shouldn't it I felt it for the first time at 15 weeks with ds oh I also want a doppler when wud I hear anything and what is a good make any recommendations NY when did you hear bean?

Ready have u got any names in ur mind?

Xxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

hello my lovelies ;) Ive semi caught up with what is going on! 
Rooting for Rosa Dee and all u others this TWW, I think we are closing in on the last of us waiting for our BFP!!! wahoo!

Glad to hear good things going on with your pregnancies, Ready and Ny!! 

We have the nursery semi put together! Got walls painted and all the furniture in there, now just to decorate! Its going to be a slow process since we are tight on money right now, but it will get done !


----------



## Kylarsmom

Comparison shot ;)
 



Attached Files:







comparison.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nypage1981

Star- I heard my baby heart beat at about 9+6 in doctor's office and then 3 days later when mine arrived at home. Took a while at first but it was in there! 

Funny you say intolerant to cheese Star because at the doctor today I mentioned a lot of stomach cramping, bloatiness, and diahrrea and he said I may need to cut back on cheese/ milk because in pregnancy a lot of women develope lactose intolerance. Go figure! I love that stuff right now. Lol. 

The doctor told me the reason I am showing so much is because I have a verrrrry small/short torso. My uterus is a few inches above the expected place for it to be right now but I still measure 16 cm or whatever so im not bigger than I should be...it just pops out more. . Its above my belly button and should be a bit below! He said no wonder my upper belly gets very tight, it is my organs being pushed already. So he says I will show outwards a lot. Lovely! Guess I will look huge. 

Oh, and at the doctors they realized after i'd waited for 25 minutes past my apointment time that the front desk never actually checked me in. Nice!


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar- I feel like the 27 weeks. Haha

Even though im negative on weight gain, doc says starting eating more sensibly maybe to put on a couple lbs.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- it's still a little early to be feeling full on kicks. Little bean is still, well, little. Something to consider, maybe part of the reason you aren't feeling distinct movement earlier than last time is because it's been 7 years since your uterus was that stretched out? I had a difficult time with boy names as well, and also had the perfect girl name picked out. Eventually a name will just hit you, at least that's what happened to me. The night before my gender scan at 17 weeks his name came to me literally out of nowhere. You still have plenty of time, but if you're anything like me you feel he has to have a name NOW. By the way, Jackson is an adorable name! 

Kylar- I LOVE your bump!! I wish mine looked like that.


----------



## nypage1981

Yep Love- doc says I am actualy not going to feel it any sooner this time because it was so long ago so consider this like the first again...except the gaining bump part because your muscles remain stretched out in the uterus for always. Funny, because I dont want him to have a name! I like picturing it this little nameless being inside of me, that needs to be in there so he is named Bean:) Mommy's bean. If he has a name, then he grows up too fast:) hahah


----------



## loveinbinary

I feel like a smarty pants!! Lol. Is it sad that that made my day? I've been having a lousy one so far. I know exactly how you feel. I want him to have a name simply because I have an obsessive compulsive personality and I have to have everything planned out. Secretly, I want him to stay in there forever. Safe and sound and happy forever. 

I forgot to mention, yesterday I was doing a reset at work in the feminine care aisle. Guess what new product we are carrying: preseed!!! I was so excited when I saw that.


----------



## nypage1981

LOL I went to walgreens like 40 hundred times trying to find that while I was TTC.


----------



## loveinbinary

Haha well we carry it now.. In case you want to try to get pregnant while you're pregnant lol.


----------



## Deethehippy

I love the name Jackson too ladies! (it stems from my MJ addiction though lol)
I also like Kyle, Jake, Michael (of course!) and Joe :flower:

For girls i like Grace, Faith, Hope and Matilda :0)

Not that i am even pregnant yet ....ho hum ..... lol


----------



## nypage1981

Dee lucky you to have all your names to choose from! 

I was thinking Jackson, Dane, Owen, Henri, Eli, Oliver, or Tyler .....but still none of those feel like "mine", ya know? I am not really relating to any of them very closely so its frustrating. Oh well, I will maybe figure it out by october!


----------



## ready4baby

Love, I'm sorry you've been having a lousy day :( You can be our resident expert, if you like, what with your ocd & all about figuring everything out...

Dee, you have cute names & a good variety to pick from!

Ny, Owen is on my list too. What's your girl name that you thought was perfect? Maybe one of us will like it :) I have a boy name already, but I feel shy about sharing it. Is it jinxing things? Oh well, I'll tell you...you can even use it if you like it, except Kiki cause it would be weird for our kids to have playdates together when they have the same name. :haha: I like Gavin. I'm pretty solid on it.

In any case, I feel "girl" vibes this time. Last time I completely felt boy vibes. For whatever it's worth, at 4 1/2 weeks, when I haven't even seen a heartbeat, and the little thing is the size of a sesame seed. I'm a nutcase.


----------



## Starchase

Its weird isn't it Ready I am dead set that this is a girl too and OH reminded me that I was so sure DS was a boy xxx

My friends little boy is called Gavin and he is a wee cutie and a very good little boy xx


----------



## ready4baby

At least you have a good track record, Star...you could be right again! Mine is a total gut and might be completely wrong. I don't feel pregnant at all today, so it all seems like a dream anyhow. What a weird experience this is...


----------



## nypage1981

Ready gaVin is nice! Don't worry, I often don't feel pregnant now!

I had a feeling boy for mine but with Ella I also liked Ava Paige so would have most likely used that. 

One more I forgot on our list is Lincoln. I like different names for the most part. We will see what Sean thinks!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks Ny! I like different names too...DH & I don't prefer a top 10 name. Ava is pretty..you would have had two ending in "a" names; perhaps your next babe, if you have one. I like your names though, silly girl that thinks she doesn't have good choices. Especially Jackson & Oliver. :) Dane makes me think of Dane Cook...do you like him? He's quite funny.


----------



## nypage1981

Ready i was afraid of that correlation with dane cook. he is funny but I sure don't think worthy of me naming my baby after! Kind of obnoxious really!


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- at least when you find out what you're having you won't have as much of a problem with names. Makes me wish I had spent more time looking at names while ttc. 

DH and I aren't fond of the 'top 10' type names either. We like something unique but not crazy over the top like some of the names we've heard. A friend of a friend named her daughter Sotsy... seriously? What kind of name is that?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Did I miss something? I never saw NY that you were having a boy?? Did you find out early too??


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- yeah, several pages back. She had a peek at work because she couldn't wait.


----------



## loveinbinary

Oh! I almost forgot to update about my doctor's appointment. 
Not too much out of the ordinary. Measured fundal height, listened to LO on the doppler (always my favorite part), felt around my belly. I am having my glucose test in the morning to check for gestational diabetes. I mentioned the numbness in my feet and upper thigh. Doctor said it was likely that the swelling from standing all day is pinching on a nerve causing the numbness in my feet, but he seemed a bit concerned about the numbness in my upper thigh and referred me to another doctor in the building who I will be seeing on Friday to look into it further, just in case. For now he doesn't see a need for me to stop working, which is good, though I am hoping after seeing this other doctor I'll be able to get a note specifying that they take it easy on me. I do just fine if I'm not stuck standing in one spot my entire shift but of course none of my managers care to listen to me. Anyways, I go back to my doctor (well his partner) next Thursday to go over my glucose results. Apparently the pinching pain in my tailbone/butt area is my sciatic nerve... just lovely. He told me to start doing daily kick counts. Lay down for 1 hour on my side with my hand on my stomach below my belly button and do nothing else but count kicks. Once I reach 10, I'm done. If it's 6 or less in an hour, count for another hour and if it's still only 6 call the doctor. If it's 3 or less in an hour call immediately. An interesting fact he shared was that of course there are some things that (though unlikely) can happen and are unpreventable, but the things that are preventable are detected more so by the women who do their daily kick count. That's about it, all the wisdom I have to share lol.


----------



## ready4baby

Heather, your bump has grown so much! You look great pregnant! :)

Ny, if you name your baby Dane, it's still a cool name...not everyone will think of dane cook. How many names (besides Blanket, well, oops, that one's taken I guess) aren't already "used" on someone else?

Love, thanks for telling us about your appointment. I'm glad they are following up on your numb legs to get to the bottom of it... I have definitely heard of kick counting; I think I have an app for it on my phone as part of a pregnancy something or another. An hour a day is a big time committment! Did you try it yet? Is it something they just recommend for everybody now?


----------



## loveinbinary

Damn, and here I was really considering naming him Blanket... Geeze, now I have to come up with something different lol. 

He has me a little worried about the numbness. I had figured it wasn't much to worry about since it has only recently started as I've gotten bigger. Standing on my feet all day seemed like an assumable culprit. He told me that if it starts to spread rapidly to head to the ER right away... Talk about frightening. I have a kick counter on a couple of the pregnancy apps I have on my phone lol. An hour IS a big commitment to lay and do nothing but kick count in a busy day but it often doesn't take that long. Usually you'll have finished your count in 10-15 minutes at most. I know this LO is a wiggle worm and I can feel 10 kicks in no time at all even when I'm busy doing other things. The reason they say for an hour is to allow the chance that LO is napping which can account for minimal movement for a short while. I meant to try it last night but when I layed down to count I fell asleep :blush: I would imagine it's something they recommend for everyone but I would imagine when you start would vary slightly from doctor to doctor. It's just a way for us to help them monitor LO out of the office.


----------



## nypage1981

Cant wait til I can kick count:) 
Love- some women in another thread were mentioning SPD...i havent googled it yet since it hasnt applied to me yet, but could that maybe be the cause of your pain and numbness? I just know it has to do with the pelvic region and very painful. 

I saw on a show the family named their daughter Duvet hoping she would bring them comfort like a Duvet cover. LOL. Come on.


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar- Yes boy! Ultrasound around 15 weeks 6 days I believe it was. I sure hope its right because i canNOT stop buying clothes! I have so many already.


----------



## nypage1981

:happydance: I am 17 weeks! Wowza!


----------



## loveinbinary

Look who's post whoring today ny :point: lol. 

SPD? Hmm I'll have to do some research and see what that's all about. Self diagnosing for the win :laugh: Come on, you know you are so completely jealous of the name Duvet. I'm thinking Spatula is going to be the next big name. Maybe I'll name him Cabob! Because that's original enough right?

Wooooooooooooot 17 weeks!!! I told you you'd make it!! So what happened to not buying anything? It's hard to resist isn't it? I could spend hours in Babies R Us just shopping.


----------



## nypage1981

Love- I went nuts after finding it was a boy....well i waited a few days:) We just went to baby's r us last night. In my defense, i've only bought clothes and a boppy. I've held off from the rest but found our stroller that we love at baby's r us! Its so weird still looking at big things.....now, it best be a boy! Hahaha


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- I did the same thing. I had bought 2 onesies before we found out the gender because they had duckies on them and they were clearance. Once we found out it was a boy the real shopping began. There's just something about finding out that puts us in shopping mode lol. Oooh! What stroller did you pick?


----------



## Starchase

Congrats on the 17 weeks NY that is superb :)..... I can't wait to start buying stuff it will be so much fun I won't find out till 20wks though if it is a boy or girl and if it is a boy no shopping for me :( have all ds stuff boxed upstairs but if its a girl just try and stop me OH hee hee I am gonna go nuts xxx BTW I love Ava so cute xx

Frills, bows and dresses whoo hoo pink pink pink lol :) xx

Would I be the first girl if it is a girl that is..... pretty sure everyone else having beautiful bouncing boys? xx

xx


----------



## nypage1981

Yep Star you'd be the first girl on here! I love girl clothes...but actually surprised at getting into all the blues and greens now with boy stuff.

Now.... If I could just stop going to second hand children's stores, I wouldnt be buying so much because when I go to baby's r us or Kohls, its just an outfit or two but if its used, cheaper then its like 10 things at once! Lol. 

Love- I cant find the stroller online for some reason but just saw it last night! IDK? Its silver,black, and lime green I believe and cant remember the brand but it was a 3 wheeler jogger that had the infant seat also! I think $229 or $329. Pretty good deal and we really like the swivel front wheel and the way it would maneuver over bumps and stuff.


----------



## loveinbinary

I told you that you'd come around around to boy clothes!! It's hard not to, some of them are ADORABLE. I should take pictures of some of the really cute outfits I was given. There was this one onesie that had a hood with a puppy face on it and even had a little tail on the butt, cutest thing ever. 

You should try to see if anyone you know has any old boy clothes. I can't even imagine how much money I saved on clothes because a woman I know had a boy last year and gave me ALL of his old clothes and is still sending them my way as he out grows them. I have a 36 gallon plastic bin overflowing with clothes and then a 20-something gallon bin stuffed as well. I have no idea where we will put half of these! 

The stroller we picked up was the Chicco Cortina Midori. The carrier fits in very securely and just one push of a button comes out and snaps right back in with ease. Plus the whole thing collapses with the lift of a lever. We got the Britax Marathon 70 convertible car seat. It was top rated on the consumer reports and the woman I was talking to in the store told me that a customer had bought it and ended up in a car accident. One parent was in the hospital a day or two, the other a few weeks. The care was completely totaled and the baby had just a small scratch on his head. That sold me there, especially after being in a car accident just a few weeks prior to us buying it.


----------



## nypage1981

Holy cow Love you already got your convertible car seat huh! Lol. Isnt that in a year or two yet?


----------



## loveinbinary

Yes and no. Convertible car seats can be used for newborns as well. They scale with the baby, which saves from having to buy a new car seat in a year or two. Only reason we got the travel system with the stroller is because living in Chicago we would need something to put him in to take him into the stores and what not during the winter. I wouldn't want to just carry him and expose him to the extreme cold and snow while he's still so small.


----------



## Kylarsmom

haha i totally self diagnosed myself with SPD TOO!!! But dr said it was just my nerves being crushed... boo, i thought i was right. LOL!!

I found out super early too NY i think its probably safe to say its a boy! Apparently everyone in this thread gets Boys!! =) 

Thanks for the bump compliments! I like my bump but its sure getting in the way lol! Cleaning the house and bending over is really getting hard!!


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, it's so great to hear that you're excited about the baby and less filled with fear--you really had a hard start to things, and now the fun begins! I'm glad you all are enjoying shopping for boy baby gear :happydance: I love all things tiny and cute, so I can't wait to start the shopping gluttony.

I tested again this morning, darker line, I just can't stop. Feeling a little queasy this morning but not bad at all. I had my blood draw last night, so I will be hugging my phone close today for the call from the doc with my beta. Eek!


----------



## ready4baby

Oooh and I'm five weeks today :happydance: 

Why does my ticker still say poppyseed? Hmm, I know it's bigger than that.


----------



## loveinbinary

I agree ready, I just love anything that's tiny and cute. There's just something about a regular item shrunken down for someone so small that's makes it beyond adorable. Socks are one of my favorites. Speaking of, MIL bought LO tiny converse crib shoes! I tell you these are the cutest things ever. 

Ready- congrats on 5 weeks!! Every week is a milestone! You have to let us know when you get your results. My fingers are tightly crossed for you, but I just know your numbers will be sky high! I'm pretty sure the fruit/vegetable tickers don't quite measure up. Some of the sizes just don't make sense.


----------



## ready4baby

Hehe, thanks love... tiny socks and shoes... AWW! I had this phrase with my best friend way back in high school and college--when I saw a really cute baby or something I would say "aww it makes my uterus hurt" :haha:

The whole dating and size thing is confusing, in my opinion. Some sites will say you are like 4 weeks, 4 days pregnant and others will call that Week 5, and then some places say the baby is poppyseed and others call it an orange or sesame seed--all for the same time!


----------



## loveinbinary

Haha "it makes my uterus hurt". That's great. Just wait, it will actually happen. Soon your uterus will actually hurt with all the stretching that's going to be going on. 

I really don't understand the size comparison sometimes. :shrug: all I care about is that he's growing and a good size for his age, what fruit or vegetable he relates to doesn't matter to me. Plus I don't want to make/eat dinner and think "my baby is the size of this ______ I'm eating". 

DH and I are scheduling a private 3D ultrasound. It's been so long since I've seen him and I want to see those chubby cheeks!!! Lol. 

Where have the ttc lovelies vanished to? Dee, brandy, rosa? Updates?


----------



## Deethehippy

Hey Love
I am here :0) I think i am about ovulating (lots of cm!) so we are BDing - but only when we feel like it! I am not obsessing....
Sounds fab to have another scan, i have not seen a baby on a scan past 20 weeks, hopefully if you do go you can share the chubby cheeks pictures :0)


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- hooray for ov'ing! Lots of cm is good, it'll help get those little :spermy: to the glorious egg in waiting. Any idea when you plan on testing? 

I'll definitely share pictures of chubby cheeks! I think that's always been my favorite part of a baby. And the feet, they are just so tiny and cute.


----------



## ready4baby

:wohoo: 5100 hcg! That's twice what I was hoping for! I guess that explains the queasiness this morning. I'm so happy and relieved...

Dee, woohoo on ovulating! Go get that egg ;)

Love you are so right that cheeks and feet are adorable on babies! When will your scan be?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I TOLD you your numbers would be sky high!! :happydance: :happydance: I don't know why but I have a feeling that you're going to be the lucky one of us to be having twins. I'd be so jealous! 

No idea when my scan would be. I haven't called to schedule it yet lol. I have to talk to DH and work out a good day to do it first. I'm hoping sometime within the next week.


----------



## nypage1981

Yay ready! Thats some awesome news! And only 3 days until yo uare past that hump from the last chemical. That will be another milestone!! 

I love little baby hats and shoes. Oh my so cute! I am grounded for a couple weeks though. Can't buy anything because i've really gone overboard! I told OH im compensating for not having a separate room for the nursery planning yet so im just going crazy with clothes! 

Thats another thing- I can't stop buing maternity clothes this week. I've just spent hundreds and hundreds in like 3 days on maternity stuff. Seriously not sure what my problem is!~


----------



## rosababy

I'm here...lurking. I'm in the process of searching for a new school for next year, so I'm busy updating my portfolio, finding openings, calling the right people, etc. Still bd'ing...hopefully it'll catch one of these days. :wacko:


----------



## nypage1981

Do you do anything for following your cycle rosa or is it just fly by the seat of your pants still? Hope you find a new school before getting knocked up!


----------



## Starchase

Whoo hoo Ready that is some perfect HSG levels u must be so releaved we don't get told our levels here always wanted to know but they won't tell me.. Dee get bding yeah xxxx


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks girls! Twins, love? :haha: NO WAY! That would certainly be a shock ;)

Rosa, good to hear from you...of course it will "catch"; FX that this is your month!

Ny you can be our resident shopaholic ;) You could post a pic of your cutiest boy item...


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Do you do anything for following your cycle rosa or is it just fly by the seat of your pants still? Hope you find a new school before getting knocked up!

What do you mean? Like temping or opks? Nope. Just bd'ing a lot in the fertile week 1/2 and hoping clomid does it's job and the :spermy: do their job. :shrug: I have my RE appt next Wednesday.



ready4baby said:


> Thanks girls! Twins, love? :haha: NO WAY! That would certainly be a shock ;)
> 
> Rosa, good to hear from you...of course it will "catch"; FX that this is your month!
> 
> Ny you can be our resident shopaholic ;) You could post a pic of your cutiest boy item...

Ready, those are some great numbers! :happydance: Twins would be awesome!


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- I hope you go to RE and then get bfp right away like REady. That would be the answer to all TTC problems then apparently.


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- I hope you go to RE and then get bfp right away like REady. That would be the answer to all TTC problems then apparently.

HAHA Ny, I was just thinking the same thing. Scare your body into submission Rosa... if you are O'ing now, you'll be testing within a week-ish of your appointment, right? That could do it!


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> Rosa- I hope you go to RE and then get bfp right away like REady. That would be the answer to all TTC problems then apparently.
> 
> HAHA Ny, I was just thinking the same thing. Scare your body into submission Rosa... if you are O'ing now, you'll be testing within a week-ish of your appointment, right? That could do it!Click to expand...

Yes, af is due May 29, which is 11 days after my RE appt. I sure hope I fall into the "she-found-out-she-was-preggo-after-her-appt" category. That would sure be nice!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- so far I've only bought two pairs of maternity pants. A pair of jeans and then work pants. I've always been a t-shirt kind of gal so I've been having a hard time finding maternity tops that like. Luckily most of my regular shirts still fit... Sort of lol. My belly is poking out the bottom now. Thank god for over the belly maternity pants haha. You definitely should post pictures of some of the things you've bought! I'll show you mine of you show me yours lol. 

Rosa- I'm so excited about your appointment. My fingers are tightly crossed that this RE appointment is exactly what you need. It would be wonderful, and kind of funny, if threatening your body is all it takes. 

Ready- yes, twins!! I was hoping for twins. Definitely didn't tell DH because he would have flipped. He's nervous enough having one, two would give him an aneurism lol. Maybe next time I'll get lucky and have twins.


----------



## loveinbinary

So, after playing phone tag with the nurse most of the day we finally got a hold of eachother and she told me that the blood results from the glucose test showed that I'm anemic. The doctor wants me to start taking a slow release iron tablet twice a day. Two prenatal horse pills, a probiotic and now twice daily iron. I hate taking pills.


----------



## nypage1981

I don't feel like my cute little boy outfits will look cute in pictures! Lol. But they're adorable. 

Love I had to buy maternity shirts because my t shirts already ride up really annoying and couldn't handle it. Hats too bad about the anemia. Sucks though cuz iron is what causes rough tummy in prenatal so you may feel icky on them. That's what made my ms so horrible was the iron.


----------



## Deethehippy

Ladies - i had this weird thing last night - i had milky secretions from my nipples when i was washing! (TMI) WTF! lol Have not had anything like this in years.
Do you think it could be the Agnus Castus this cycle? It must be awesome stuff if it can raise my progesterone so much my body wants to lactate lol
Wondering if anyone could shed some light? 

On the other hand we BD'ed again and i have lots of CM so fingers crossed for me :0)

Hope you can sort out your anaemia Love, that can make you feel tired and stuff.


----------



## ready4baby

Doesn't iron also cause constipation? I've read that anyway...my prenatal doesn't have a ton of iron. I'll have to ask my doc if it's enough. Sorry to hear that, Love, but anything for the bean, right??

Dee, what a STRANGE thing! If you were in the tww, I would think lactation is a wonderful sign. It's just a little odd right at ovulation...maybe it is your agnus castus; I'm afraid I don't know much at all about that. Have you ever had discharge in an early pregnancy? :dust:


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- that is strange. Hopefully that's a good sign that the angus cactus is doing it's job and that your bfp is right around the corner! All that cm is a great thing! I'm excited for you. I have a feeling this may be a good step for you. 

Ready- my prenatal has 28mg of iron and the bottle said that it's 156% of the daily value so the fact that I'm anemic is surprising to me. But then again I had no idea how much iron I was taking versus what I was supposed to be taking. Ugh... Don't mention constipation.. I'm lucky if I go once every 3-ish days, I don't want to think about having a once weekly movement. I guess it's a good thing I really like my frosted shredded wheat.


----------



## ready4baby

I recently switched prenatals--the old had 30, this one has 18mg. I have noticed a difference in...ouput. Unless early pregnancy makes you go more, that bit of iron has made a difference. No problems here! I will ask my doc about how much to take, though.

Quiet day here...I hope everyone is having a good Friday! I cannot wait for the work week to be over!


----------



## loveinbinary

Early on I went quite a bit. As time passed so did my ability to go. A lot of joys for you to look forward to lol.


----------



## Deethehippy

I have not had so much CM in a long time lol
La la la


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ready- I cant remember, did you take Clomid or anything this cycle that you got your BFP? I know rosa is on Clomid now, right? Just wondering if maybe that would help you have twins !?

Got baby's carseat yesterday =) Yay !


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, your cm sounds very promising this cycle!!

You guys are relentless on the twins :haha: Well, you never know, we'll see on monday! No I wasn't taking clomid, kylar... yay for the new car seat :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Have you got a first scan Ready on monday? 
Wishing you luck - twins would be awesome don't you think? :0)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Im just going to have to vote twins as well, since everyone else is... haha


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies! Happy saturday. Freeeeeeeeeeing and rainy here and soccer this morning was hell! Lol. 
Ready- i cant wait to see pic of your bean! Even though its early still make sure you get one, cuz it is your bean:) I work monday then girl scout meeting at night so I may not see it until late, or tuesday but I am excited! 

Here are some pics to share. First one is my cutie patootie at cheerleading...she is far left. 
Then is my 17 week bump!

Hope everyone is well, and those that are TTC, can't wait to hear of another bfp. Im getting pretty anxious:) as you are, im sure! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







spring 2011 019.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4









spring 2011 032.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been MIA.. Just taking a different approach this cycle. No OPK's, No temping. No stressing. It's been wonderful. But I have stepped back from here so that I don't stress, haha. All in all, it's been good though. There were days I didn't even know what cycle day I am on.. Actually not sure where I am right now, haha. But I do know I'm getting close.. Lots of EWCM today! We are BDing when we want which is just about every other day so it should be enough. So fx'd I O at a reasonable time and that the carefree way is the way to go. :) 

I'm so happy to see everyone doing so well! 

Ny- Your daughter is adorable and You look fantastic!! 

Ready- I can't wait to hear about your scan on Monday! Twins.. Hm.. ;) 

Rosa, Dee & Brandy- My fingers are crossed so tightly for you ladies!


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Kiki- was just wondering about you:) I am glad you've found some peace this cycle, and i sure hope it works for you. We are ready for another bfp:)


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- your daughter is absolutely adorable!! Omg, your bump is perfect!! It's so round and cute. I wish my bump looked like that. Sounds like you have a busy schedule. I'm off today and spending the day on the couch watching a billion and one episodes of Grey's Anatomy while DH is at work. I just can't stop watching it. 

Kiki- I'm so glad you are taking it easy this cycle! It's a great feeling to just enjoy sex again through all the ttc. My fingers are crossed that this is all it takes for you to get your sticky bfp!!


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, your bump is so cute!! And so is your little girl :)

Kiki, good to hear from you! Taking it easy is probably just the ticket...have some peace in your life and sooner or later your little bean will be growing away...

Thanks for all the good wishes for Monday! I totally can't wait, but I'm also nervous. Twins? Who knows! I just want it to be in the right place with a little flickering heart. I'm continuing to get little waves of queasiness and fatigue, but nothing persistent all day, which is probably a blessing. :hi: to all!


----------



## nypage1981

I still love grays! 

Thanks ladies. I do have to agree on my cute daughter. Lol. 

Ready I hope for flickering!


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Kiki and good luck to you too hun, i am also chilled this cycle, don't even know if i have ovulated yet and dont even care, we will BD when we feel like it and go with the flow of nature! :flower:


----------



## Kylarsmom

cute bump and little girl, Ny!! Ill have new Kendon pictures on Tuesday! Hope everyone had a good weekend! Mine was super busy, we had a wedding saturday and didnt get home til super late and my pregnant body was exhausted! Then we have been working all day on flower bed, the yard, the house, and in between i had my mothers day massage that william and kylar got me last week! it was fabulous! Hopefully it will do the trick and help me relax enough to survive this crazy busy week i have coming up!! =)


----------



## Kiki0522

Good luck today Ready! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki0522 said:


> Good luck today Ready! Can't wait to hear about it!

Thanks, Kiki! :flower: I'm distracted today by feeling :sick: , but I'm excited/nervous for this afternoon! I will let you all know...

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- all my good thoughts are with you!! Can't wait to see pictures of your little beanie!!


----------



## rosababy

Thinking of you, Ready! Update us asap!

NY, what a CUTE bump and daughter you have!! :flower:

Afm, I have an interview today! Think of me...


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, girls! Two hours to go... 

Good luck on your interview, Rosa! Is it a different school? Better location, or what?


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I'll keep super positive thoughts for you today! Fingers tightly crossed that this goes well for you!


----------



## ready4baby

It's NOT twins, you silly girls... :) We could not see the heartbeat, which was disappointing, but everything seems to be coming along just fine... She measured me at 6+2, 5 days past where I think I am, so I think that must be off a bit. She said usually they can see the heartbeat at 6 1/2 weeks, so I'm just shy of it. But if she's overestimating my date, then I'm still early to see it. Boo. I know some see it & some don't in the fifth week. 

Anyhow, here is is...gestational sac with yolk sac...:happydance: Has anyone else had a really early scan?
 



Attached Files:







First Scan.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## repogirl813

mine was 6 weeks 6 days so not much help with the no hb but all we seen was a blob of a baby and a hb in the middle of it


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks. She also said my uterus is a little tilted, which made it hard to see everything. I've read plenty of things...baby hb not showing but then popping up a week later, and also things that don't turn out well. So I really don't know, but I can only think positively because I know what my chart looks like and I can't be as far along as she estimated.


----------



## repogirl813

ready are they gonna followup in a week or 2 with another scan?


----------



## loveinbinary

ready- and here I was so convinced it was twins, boo lol. One healthy little bean is plenty though and yours looks amazing. Do they have you coming back in a week for a rescan to see the heartbeat? This is what mine looked like at 7 weeks (scan dated me at 5+6). Just a little shrimp looking thing attached to a bubble. Everything looks perfect, I'm so happy for you. And! You've made it past your mc dates which is a big milestone, plus you've had a very happy scan! This one is going to be super super sticky!

My private scan is scheduled for 6pm on Wednesday! I'm excited to see how big and chubby he's gotten!
 



Attached Files:







efc75a09.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ready4baby

Unfortunately, I didn't get to speak with my doctor today, so I don't know what the plan is. I would expect to have a repeat scan to confirm there really is a baby in there. It's disappointing that we couldn't see the babe or heartbeat yet...but I am still feeling positive about it. Love your early scan is great! Did they put your date back based on the size of the sac or fetal pole? Jeesh, you can't even see my baby to measure it...I joked to DH that my sac measured large because there are two identical babes in there yet! :) 

Very excited to see your scan pics this week!


----------



## nypage1981

Cute blob ready! I had a scan at 6 weeks and saw our heartbeat at that time...but like you said, all differs and you are probably not really that far yet. I'd say go by your dates, and get one in a week when your a tad over 6 weeks from your ovulation then it should be there! 
Also, all my dates are now based on the 6 week scan from what it measured at that time but it can vary as they get bigger.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, Ny :) I have to stay positive. My doc called tonight and we're going to do another scan in a week. If my date is right, at 5+4, it wouldn't be so strange to not see it yet. But next week, it will HAVE to be there. In the meantime, I guess I'll have a reason to feel grateful for ms... :)


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- I love the first picture of the little bean! That's great you will have another scan next week to hear the heartbeat! It will definitely be there! I am so happy for you! :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Ready - i think your little blob is very cute and looks just perfect :flower:
It's impossible for us or the sonographers to date conception/implantation EXACTLY so i think another week should make a huge difference :0)
I think FX everything is going to be fine :flower:


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks everyone...I really appreciate the PMA... :flower: This morning I threw up for the first time :sick: so my body is trying to tell me that there's something going on in there! Thankfully I actually felt better afterward, so maybe there is some relief in MS if I can find enough toilets to lean over :haha:

How is everyone? Who all is in the tww now?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- great news on the follow up scan! When you see that heartbeat, there is no if only when, you'll be so relieved and excited to see your little bean again. Lucky girl getting to see it twice so early on. I would definitely go by your dates since you were charting and knew when you ov'd. This early on just the slightest click can change the dates by days. Hooray for throwing up! At least it made you feel better. I wasn't that lucky. I just lived in a fog of nausea and lightheadedness. I can't wait to see your next pictures of beanie!! I bet it will look more like a shrimp than just a bubble.


----------



## repogirl813

ready that is great you will get to see bean again! I just know all will work out good for you! Good luck to the ladies in the tww or coming up on it! Dee hows that cactus stuff working for you?


----------



## nypage1981

Ready it will be there! Seems wih our experience of losses being chemicals, now that you see a formed sac and yolk sac, theres no reason to think anything is wrong! Tell you beanie, you will have a heartbeat next week. I'm so excited for you!


Rosa how'd the interview go?


----------



## Deethehippy

Repogirl - i stopped the Agnus Castus now cus i think you stop after ovulation.
Not sure what it has done or not done but i had loads of EWCM this month and also my breasts felt different so maybe it did increase my hormones??

We will wait and see if AF arrives around the 29th :0)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ready! What great PMA you have!! You are a trooper for sure, and Im praying for you and bean, I feel like your symtoms and everything are a really great sign and Im sure beanie is JUST PERFECT!!!! Cant wait to hear what happens in a week, Im sure it will be a very long wait for you!! 

28 week scan today, here's my latest and greatest of baby boo!!! hes sooo cute dont ya think?!?
 



Attached Files:







227317_750904315011_44005952_37145552_4818784_n.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4









228691_750904484671_44005952_37145555_4454786_n.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 5









230725_750904574491_44005952_37145556_287081_n.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## loveinbinary

Absolutely adorable kylar!! I'm having my 3D/4D scan tomorrow evening and I can't wait!! 

Dee- ewcm!! Sounds like angus cactus did something. Fingers crossed af won't be showing for you anytime soon!!


----------



## nypage1981

So cute Kylar! Those scans are strange but this one of yours I can totally tell what im seeing this time:) Its awesome to get such a close look at your baby. I will probably be doing one, but not until close to 30 so it looks nice like yours does.


----------



## Deethehippy

Heather those scan pictures are fabulous! I never had a scan like that but they are awesome :) I like picture number 2, very cute :0)


----------



## ready4baby

Kylar, totally adorable baby pics! Awww....

Dee, FX for you this cycle with all of your ewcm!


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> So cute Kylar! Those scans are strange but this one of yours I can totally tell what im seeing this time:) Its awesome to get such a close look at your baby. I will probably be doing one, but not until close to 30 so it looks nice like yours does.

ya, that last one before was crap bc his face was in the placenta i found out! makes it really hard to make anything out!! im getting a good 3d 4d one next week on my birthday!! all these ones i get monthly are just at my dr and they dont do the 3d but for a couple min to get a couple cute pics for me!! my mom wanted to get me a nice good one for entertainment at 30 weeks when he'll be all cute and chubby!!


----------



## repogirl813

kylarsmom awsome pics!!!

dee my fx for you


----------



## rosababy

Heather, look at those pics!! I'm still trying to get used to the 3D pics. They seem weird and then you're like awwwwwwweeee! :haha:



nypage1981 said:


> Ready it will be there! Seems wih our experience of losses being chemicals, now that you see a formed sac and yolk sac, theres no reason to think anything is wrong! Tell you beanie, you will have a heartbeat next week. I'm so excited for you!
> 
> 
> Rosa how'd the interview go?

My interview went well! I was offered the job, but I am not going to accept it. There were a few things that made me question it, and I don't think it would be a good fit for me right now. I have another interview tomorrow, though, so yippee!! I don't NEED a new school, but I need to go somewhere where my program is supported and I feel appreciated. My principal is totally irrational, and I'm done. So, if I'm still there because I don't find anything that's better, that's fine. I'll look again next year. However, I'll keep going on interviews until I find a better, closer place.

My RE appt is tomorrow as well. Big day! My dh is going with me, so that's cool. Otherwise, I'm in the tww and just chillin'. :coffee:


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, I'm so excited for your RE appointment! Be sure to tell us all about it :) I hope the appointment is just the ticket to let your body know that YOU MEAN BUSINESS...and your BFP will be right around the corner like mine was. :happydance:

Congrats on being marketable, interviewing well & having options...FX that the next interview is for a position that fits you better!

And tomorrow is Love's scan too, right? Ooooh lots of fun tomorrow...


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, ready. :hugs: I will definitely update you all on my appt and interview. I'm hoping to get some tests scheduled, but that I don't have to have them done! :winkwink: We'll see. Excited about the interview, too. At least it's keeping me busy.


----------



## ready4baby

Is your tww going quickly because your busy? My most recent one did as well--it really helped to be distracted! Now I have to think about you girls and what you have going on, the scans etc, rather than think of myself. It helps... I'm interested to hear what your doc has to say compared with what mine did. Maybe it will be a similar testing plan--we'll see!


----------



## loveinbinary

rosa- :happydance: Woot RE appointment!! Hopefully you'll get some answers.. that you won't end up needing lol. It's great that you have options for switching schools and fingers crossed one of these other interviews will suit you better than where you're at. I know how it is working somewhere you'd rather not be. Tomorrow is going to be full of excitement with my scan and your RE appointment. I'm excited to hear what they tell you.


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck today Rosa snd Love :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

Thanks dee! I still have a bit of a wait ahead of me. I'm stuck at work till 3:30 and my appointment isn't until 6. Ugh it's going to be a long and slow day.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey girls, Just wanted to let you know I scheduled my csection today, having baby boy July 26, my dads birthday!! ;)


----------



## Deethehippy

Thats fab Heather - i bet you cant wait! :thumbup:
My dads birthday is the day before! :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

wow thats cool!!


----------



## nypage1981

Lol, did you want it on your dad's birthday? My family members would be not happy if I scheduled it on one of their birthdays since I get to chose more or less!


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Rosa good luck at the interview and enjoy ur RE appointment remember to take a pen and notebook x

Ready congrats on the scan looks absolutely perfect I had an early scan done at 6wks I think that having a tilted womb will defo hinder ur view of bubba stick with ur dates I stuck with mine as I was a week behind as I ovulated later... always good to know baby is a week behind what they say and that it isn't measuring smaller xx

Kylar ur scans are amazing think i'll defo have a 3D this time, bet ur so excited knowing ur actual c-section date I can't wait till I get mine

Dee loads of EWCM that is a great sign

Love how did the scan go tonight can't wait to see pics Xxxx

NY how are u doing I have to agree with everyone ur daughter is so cute xx

Hope everyone else is doing well

Xxx


----------



## rosababy

Star, I totally should have taken notes! :dohh: 

RE told me so much...diet, stop drinking (damn!) etc. He said this will be my last clomid cycle. I was like but my ob-gyn said 5 months! He said after 3, there are other issues going on, and clomid is making a hostile environment and not allowing the :spermy: through the door! He said an IUI would be easy, triples the chances of getting pregnant, and on a scale from 1-10 being serious, 1 being sex, 2 is an IUI. He said after testing, we'd try that. That made me feel better. Deep down, I'm really hoping I'm one of those girls who gets her bfp before testing...overall, it was a great experience. Didn't seem concerned at all, was like you're very young, we'll figure this out, and he's happy I came in now and didn't wait. He made me feel very good.

Interestingly, the RE said my dh's morphology was 3% on the strict "new" scale, not 7%. Yikes. Above 4% is normal. He gave my dh a special fertility supplement to take, and he scheduled another SA for 6 weeks. He didn't seem concerned about it. He said we can fix that. Okaaaaaaayyyy....if you say so....

AND, I got the job! :happydance:


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa! Sounds like a great appointment today...he is totally right, you are very young & it's going to happen! I'm so glad he made you feel good, as he should have. IUI sounds like a reasonable next step :) Hopefully you don't need it at all though :thumbup: And....congrats on the job! Are you going to take it?

Star, thanks for your kind words. I so hope you ladies are right. Sometimes I just can't wait to not feel sick & weird, and then I feel normal (like tonight) & it makes me paranoid that the bean isn't growing. I am completely going nuts and I'm trying to hold it together and not complain too much!

Kylar, YAY for a july 26 bouncing baby boy! It must be so great to be able to plan so exactly for the delivery :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats on the job Rosa!!

Yes I picked it to be on my dad's bday, I actually thought it would be cool, but i did double check with him & my mom and they thought it was great!


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- Sounds like your RE appointment went wonderfully! If you aren't pregnant this cycle, which we are all keeping our fingers tightly crossed that you are, was he planning to start testing next cycle? IUI would triple your chances? Holy crap, I'd say go for it! I'm so glad he made you feel comfortable and is determined to help you conceive. I know a lot of doctors can be less than encouraging when ttc simply because they think you are young and have plenty of time and energy to spend waiting around. It sounds like he knows what he's talking about and if he says there are things that can be done to improve DH's morphology, I say what can it possibly hurt? Double congrats on the job!! I take it this school was more suited to your needs? It just sounds like you are on a roll! Things are looking up and I'm betting that bfp is right around the corner!!

So, I'm back from my scan. Honestly, DH and I are really disappointed. The quality of the pictures really isn't that great and we really expected better for being 29 weeks. Out of 18 pictures put onto CD I only like 6-7 of them and only a couple of them are 3D. DH is going to call tomorrow to complain and see what we can do about getting a refund so we can go elsewhere to get better ones. I was so happy to see LO again but it was just such a let down that I didn't really get any worthwhile photos to put in the scrapbook. The tech wasn't very skilled. She asked me if I knew what I was having when I came in and I told her that we'd had a gender scan done there earlier on and found out it was a boy, then she proceeded to show me his bits as though I had no idea he had those. To top it all off, all the print outs she gave me were just regular 2D, no 3D to show off to anyone which means I have to reformat the images from the disc so I can print them out to show people. Needless to say, DH and I WON'T be going there ever again. So here are the few that came out even remotely decent but still not that great.

The first one is the only one I actually really liked.
 



Attached Files:







Face.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2









3DII.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 3









Foot.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2









Arm.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2









3D.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Deethehippy

Rosa congratulations on the job! Good on you.
Also the appointment sounds like it was very positive for you and future options, i hope you dont need it but if you do i think its gonna be a winner! :flower:

Love- i am sorry you had a disappointing scan, at least bubba looks fine but i understand that you want great piccies to keep forever and especially if you pay, i hope you can get to have a 2nd go somewhere else. The first pic is good though i think like you said :0)


Last cycle i noted all physical/emotional observations from ovuulation until AF and this cycle when i look back i feel/am exactly the same :/ Surely if i was pregnant some different stuff would of occured?? Maybe its cus i wouldnt have implanted yet? Funny how you forget those 'symptoms' though until you record it all....was probably worth doing. Not feeling too positive,,


----------



## ready4baby

Love, I'm sorry you are disappointed!! There are some cute glimpses there of a precious little boy's face--I hope you enjoyed getting to see him again! :) I always find that voicing complaints and your expectations for making it right does no harm & often gets you a resolution to your issue...I hope it does. 

Dee, not everyone--I would venture to say the majority, don't KNOW that something magical is going on inside in that first week after O...hopefully the right things are happening inside and will make themselves known to you in the weeks ahead! When is your testing day?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love- Id be dissappointed too just from the stand point of u did pay for that! i have had a few scans with no good photos but i didnt have to pay for them so i couldnt really complain! I like the 2nd one though! ;) Hope you get it all figured out!


----------



## nypage1981

Love- that sucks! I would be pretty aggravated about not getting print outs of them so you can show off...what the heck is the point of that? On another side- I dont think they're aweful...you do have a couple cute ones so its not horrible. I only get like 3 pics when I go for my scans so dont have that many yet. 

Rosa- yay for job! Will you take it? So could you possibly be doing IUI in like 2 cycles? That is nice and fast! When would you test for this cycle? Maybe you just scared your body into listening. I hope so. 

Dee- good idea to keep track of symptoms cuz each cycle i'd wonder, did I feel this before? Sorry all the symptoms seem the same....thats too bad:( I say a cycle where you feel different is the one that you are preg....at least thats what I hear the most. But its really no definite until you actually test so no need to completely count yourself out. 

Ready- what day do they have scan follow up for? Hard not to be scared. My fear this time around was like a desperation. Like I felt out of control and just wanting it to hold on so bad. It did, so I hope that you can look at my situation and find some comfort. Not that anything will comfort you now! But still, I had it all against me and made it so really you are looking really good getting as far to see the baby! So happy for you:)


----------



## ready4baby

Thank you Ny :hugs: My scan is on Monday morning, so it is getting closer & closer. I threw up again this morning and I'm having more aversions...I could barely take 3 sips of my favorite coffee this morning and I had to stop. I'm trying to take comfort in those things. Apparently my babe is the size of a lentil now, and I hope it's doing ok!

How is everyone today? It has been raining here all week long and it's depressing. :rain: I'm ready for sunshine...


----------



## nypage1981

Little lentil:) Is a lentil a bean? Mine is still called bean. And im proud and happy to say my daughter must be over the moon:) Even if she wont admit it. She is constantly talking about "bean" and how she wubba bean (wubba is our family word for love, dont ask how that started). She also talks about bean all the time if I burp, if im hungry, if my tummy hurts, if im gassy! Lol. Its all about bean. I love it!! She really pulls at the heart strings for sure! 

It will start raining soon I think...it was nice enough to walk ella to school but its changin. Was such a nice week so far though with sun and heat! Finally. I am just waiting to start garden now....it was still getting close to frosty over night here so I didnt do it yet. Last weekend Ella and I planted an indoor mini greenhouse and those have taken off! Yay! Our first time. Lol.


----------



## ready4baby

Yes, a lentil bean :) That is so cute about your daughter... OF COURSE she's excited, and I'm glad to hear she's starting to show it. Wubba is too cute, really....

I can't believe you've still been getting frost. My garden is all growing in and some things have already flowered and finished for the season. I think with all of this rain we've had, it's going to look really great out there in a couple of weeks. I like plants too, although I do get tired of weeding. I have a huge back garden, like 20x50 feet of perennials, plus landscaping beds around the house.


----------



## nypage1981

Yea we are such dorks....OH texts me each morning "I wubba you, wubba bean, and wubba Ella"....it makes sense to us! 

I hate weeding too! Not my favorite past time. Our tulips have been going of course for a while but yea...our weather was shit for a while there. Plus, each time i go to look at flowers now at the stores they look pretty icky so have held off. I just do the ones that i plant each year.....Lol. is that annual? I get the two mixed up a lot.


----------



## ready4baby

That's too cute...

Yes those are annuals. I'm too lazy to plant every year, so I dont' do those...except for my wedding reception last summer. I planted a bunch of annuals for color for the party. I try to add something new now & then to what I've started out there. My tulips, daffodils, hyacinth & phlox have already or are now blooming. :) 

This flower talk makes me think of Brandy--how are you, girl?


----------



## nypage1981

Right! I totally thought of her too with that garden of hers. ....where IS everyone? 

Its sad when a thread starts to diminish...one of mine kind of did already so i've quit looking really and makes me feel kinda sad!


----------



## repogirl813

I love flowers ladies just haven't had the time or patience to plant anything were we just moved into so when I pull in I feel like my house looks crappy cause all the neighbors have such beautiful flowers already and I have weeds


----------



## nypage1981

Repo if you have a husband make him do it. Lol. Mine is in charge of digging up all my spots of the weeds and removing some bushes that died and rocks that I hate. Then i'll just do the planting.


----------



## repogirl813

ny where we just moved has 2 acres that all has to be mowed and everything and with this crappy weather were having here he can't even keep up with that and with just moving and me being on strict light duty I've kept him very busy with unpacking and putting everything where I want it lol


----------



## nypage1981

oooh ive got an idea! Get some potted or hanging baskets and set them out front. So easy and still very pretty:)


----------



## Deethehippy

Ready - if no AF i will test on the 28th as i am meant to be going out drinking that night for a hen night! AF is 'due' 29th so hopefully would show.


----------



## ready4baby

OOH, Dee, just over a week...that's exciting. FX FX!

Ok, girls, you have to tell me your secret. I couldn't get DH to pull weeds or plant anything if I stripped down naked and danced around in the garden while he did it.


----------



## repogirl813

good idea ny might have to try that all this talk makes me wanna go home from work and weed the flowerbeds I know if I started I could get the kids to help me too


----------



## nypage1981

OH yes, kids are a great garden help! maybe get a rake thingy and it would be a quicker process? i dont know much about gardening. all my life i've just done the potted ones and hanging ones....

Ready- i actually dont know...i just kinda say what i want done and he does it. Lol. It sounds bad, but if its reasonable he will do it. Sometimes its not how i wanted it, but i dont say anything. Lol. You could be a sexy garden nymph dancing around for him! Lol. Neighbors would be happy at least, maybe they'd weed it for you.


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Ready- i actually dont know...i just kinda say what i want done and he does it. Lol. It sounds bad, but if its reasonable he will do it. Sometimes its not how i wanted it, but i dont say anything. Lol. You could be a sexy garden nymph dancing around for him! Lol. Neighbors would be happy at least, maybe they'd weed it for you.

Haha :rofl: That's awesome...I bet they would! Maybe if we had a different life I would ask him to do something and he would just do it. He owns a growing business and he just spends so much time working and thinking about the million things that go into it. Doh! Hopefully someday it will pay off big for us. In the meantime, I don't ask him to do things unless I'm really tired of doing it myself (dishes), or I just can't do it myself (like heavy lifting). I guess it works for us!

I should dig up a pic of my garden at some point here...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey everyone!!! I know its been ages since I've had a chance to pop in and say hi to a lot of you and I'm not avoiding anyone just have been really busy. My mom almost passed away so I had a lot to worry about. Then my puppy got really sick thanks to some one who poisoned him without my knowledge so I had to put him to sleep last Thursday :-( hardest thing I've had to do in a long time. Then as most of you know by my facebook page my husband is deploying for 6 months beginning on Tuesday of this coming week. I've had a lot of traumatic experiences going on and I wish it were better....maybe just maybe I'll get knocked up right as hubby leaves LOL that would be awesome :) but I doubt it. Anyways I did have a fertility appointment on the 16th of May and I will be having an endo sweep to clear it all out and then I'll have the HSG to clear out my tubes with the dye an stuff. I cannot however have that done until a month before hubby gets home as they say your really fertile for 2 months after you have it done. So fx that is what it takes to make it happen for us. We really want to have a baby so badly and get this whole baby phase over with and be done with the baby making!!! Goodluck to you all and I miss you all ever so much and since everything has happened my last day at my job will be May 31st so I'll be on much more after that date :) see you all really soon and God bless :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Thank you all for the kind words, they made me feel a bit better. Under different circumstances I wouldn't have been as upset. For starters, it took a little over an hour to get there with all the traffic. What really bothered me was that I had better pictures at my 17 week gender scan and more pictures in 3D when it was only supposed to be a "glimpse" in 3D. They even gave me several 3D printouts. This was specifically a 3D package and most of the pictures on the CD are regular 2D and they didn't even print any of the 3D ones. So we ended up spending ninety something for fewer pictures at a lesser quality than at our gender scan which cost about twenty less. Maybe I'm only upset because I was expecting better. I've seen so many 3D scans from others as far along and they were perfect, so clear and detailed. Anyways, that's enough talk of that. I'm just going to let it go and leave it to DH to get this all sorted out and make it all better lol. 

On a plus note, I had my doctors appointment yesterday and found out that I passed my glucose test! :happydance: Apparently I'm measuring 2cm (I think it's cm) over the standard fundal height for how far along I am. The doctor said it can be 2cm in either direction so I should be between 28-30 and I measured 32. This means there is either a lot of fluid, he's measuring large or I'm farther along. I'm hoping for the latter or the three. I'd really like a July baby, plus I'm not thrilled with the idea of a 10lb baby for natural childbirth lol. At least I'll get to see him again so soon which makes me very happy. Maybe they will be really nice and send me home with some cute pictures to show off. The only thing I'm not looking forward to is having to drink 32oz of water between 1:30 and 2:30 and having to hold it until after my appointment. My poor bladder is going to burst!

Dee- it really isn't over until af shows. I definitely wasn't expecting my bfp the cycle it came. I just didn't feel any different, if anything infelt less pregnant than previous cycles. Some women are lucky enough to just know the moment it happens. Others, like me, are completely oblivious until those two lines say otherwise. Don't give up hope just yet!!

Ny- wubba is adorable!! DH and I will say "I luff you" of sometimes "I luffles you". Here I thought we were the only crazies who have a pet name for love. It's so wonderful that your daughter has come around to little bean. I'm sure once he's here she will wubba him all the more!!


----------



## ready4baby

Love, glad to hear you passed the test! That's a relief... And maybe he'll be a big boy, or else want to get OUT earlier in the month! Sounds like you are going to have a race to the finish line with Kylar--it could go either way...... When is your next scan?

Andrea, nice to hear from you...I'm sorry that things have been so difficult in your life lately. Hopefully all settles down soon... Wishing good things and safety to your DH!

AFM, feeling pretty good today, especially compared to yesterday (which was lousy). I actually took a nap after work, and I am NOT a napper. Mostly felt sickish all day, so I'm hoping today continues with not being too bad. :thumbup:


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- my scan is today at 3:15 so hopefully they will be able to tell me whether or not I should expect him earlier than my current date. My birthday is July 9th and for some reason I'd really like him to have a birthday close to mine. He could be my belated birthday present! I'm really hoping he's not going to be all that big. I want a very natural labor and I'm afraid if he's too big I won't have much of an option. But I guess we will see what the scan shows. I'm not sure if I'm seeing the doctor today as well or if I'm just having the scan. My next doctors appointment is on the 6th of June but I hope I don't have to wait that long to find out if my dates have changed. I'm supposed to drive home to Ohio on the 15 of next month for about 5-ish days. It's my grandpa's 70th birthday and my grandma is throwing him a surprise party. All the family will be there even my sister from Florida with her 5 kids. I may not be able to go if the doctor thinks I'm too far along to travel. 

Glad to hear you are feeling better today. I tell you naps are going to be your best friend. No matter how much I sleep I always find that I could really use a nap by mid day. Enjoy the naps while you can because once LO in here you'll be really missing them lol. Though the lack of sleep is so worth it in the end.


----------



## ready4baby

Love, you get a scan AGAIN today? Wow, lucky you... did you time it that way on purpose? Share the pics! Going natural is a great goal--I'm sure you can do it. Are you using a particular method? Don't worry too much about a chunky baby. The thing to worry about is a big head! The fatty roles around his elbows and knees will just slide right out :rofl: 

I did my prenatal yoga last night and it really was a distraction from the queasy feeling; maybe it helped my body in some way--I dunno. I also attribute my good morning to eating in bed before I got up. I've experimented with that this week and it makes a big difference.


----------



## loveinbinary

:haha: no, I didn't plan it out this way. I wasn't supposed to get a scan today. The doctor ordered a scan because my measurements were 2 over the range for how far along I am and he wanted to know if I may be farther along or he's just measuring big. Not like I was going to turn down a scan. Shame on me, I haven't looked into birthing options or plans yet. It just feels like I have all this time left when the truth is I don't. :rofl: he's going to just slide right out, chunk and all. 

Keep eating in bed if that's what helps. Do whatever it takes to ease the nausea because it's not easy going through the day feeling icky and sick. Only a few more days till you see that heartbeat! I can't wait to see new pictures of your bubble!


----------



## ready4baby

Thank you! :hugs: I can't wait to (and hope to) see the little lentil in just a few days... I'm sleepy and emotional today but I'll take that a million times over retching. I picked up seabands today, so I've been trying those out. So far so good, I guess...it can't possibly hurt. Has anyone tried them?

You are lucky to get a second scan, and I wouldn't turn it down either. You still have time to do your childbirth classes--maybe Bradley? Or Lamaze?


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Love - my AF isnt even due until the 29th - i am just thinking in advance which i promised myself i wouldnt do this time! Ahhhh lol
Felt a bit crampy today (6dpo) but i have had cramps during most cycles before...


----------



## loveinbinary

I love how we associate our growing LO with food. Though last I knew normal lentils didn't have heartbeats :haha: but yours definitely will. Lentil: best served nine months grown and crying. Sleepy and emotional, sounds normal. I'll join you on the sleepy part. I'm ready to crawl into bed for a nap. But I still have work till 3, scan at 3:15, pick DH up from work and then we are having dinner with his parents. Looks like no nap for me today. I've heard a lot of good things about sea bands, but I never tried them. Not even sure why, I just sort of sucked it up. Considering I work at Walgreens and we sell there I suppose there is no reason for me not trying them. 

I know I still have time for classes. The doctor mentioned them yesterday at my appointment so I'm going to look into them tonight and try to decode on one. Have you thought about which you'd like to do?


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- I think we can all agree thinking is bad lol. At least you managed to stay relaxed during the ov/bd section of your cycle, that's usually the hardest part. Now if you can keep yourself distracted for the next nine days you'll be doing better than most of us!


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

wow love how exciting cant wait to hear what they say didn't they put u back a couple of weeks early on? hope u get pixs wanna see more I thought pic no.2 on ur 3d is amazing what a cute little face...

Ready boo to the sickness I used to use seabands all the time for car sickness and when I worked offshore they definately work bit annoyed at myself they are in the medicine cupboard and I never even thought to try them!!! doh...

Andrea I am so very sorry about ur mum and ur puppy hope ur doing ok? Hows the new job going? xx

Good luck dee, fx'd for u this cycle hun xx

I have my scan on tues really excited and I am feeling little bubbles which is brilliant still feeling shocking though started my new job on monday it is good but boy was I tired last night worked from home today which was great xx

Hows everyone else doing?

XXxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hiya ladies! Sorry I said I would be back regularly and then disappeared again! Lol! Busy, busy, busy!

Okay so you all know that this is out first month trying and testing since my first MMC on April 4th. I am currently 6 to 8dpo. I know, way too early, but I am anxious! Do you see anything yet?? I got a faint BFP at 8dpo with my pregnancy in January.

**Oh, I forgot to mention that 2 days ago I had weird brown spotting whenever I wiped for 2 days along with bad cramping, then it just went away. Praying to God it was implantation!**
 



Attached Files:







P5130732.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 10









P5130735.jpg
File size: 73.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm not sure if i can see anything hun but you know it could be way too early!!
Good luck to you though - let us know in a few days if you do some more tests?


----------



## nypage1981

Hello!

Ready nothing helped me with my sickness! Changing prenatal might be asuggestion. Tiredness ain't go away. Maybe briefly in second tri, but I think has come back for me. 

Love what was the news at your scan? 

Brandy I don't see anything yet but keep trying. It's early. 



Hope everyone else is ok. 

I have a fake hangover this morning and at 10am still in bed with lights out. I feel awful. Wonder if yesterday was just too much for me. Good breakfast in bed will make it all better.


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy, I don't see anything but with an early test it is usually easier to see in person than a photo--did YOU see anything?

Another question for you ladies that have been pregnant...did anyone have their morning sickness come & go? I was feeling sick every day this week and then yesterday it seemed better (I thought it was the seabands doing wonders!), and then this morning I feel fairly normal...not queasy. I know it could be a bad sign, or could be nothing. But anyone have that happen?

Ny, I'm sorry you're feeling so lousy this morning! Maybe a little pampering and breakfast in bed with do just the trick... :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

With my previous pregnancies (my children, not my angels) i definately had symptoms come and go, one day you may feel much worse and then another much better, even the sore breasts thing, try not to worry :hugs:

Hopefully (on not!) you will feel sicky tomorrow.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, Dee, I appreciate that! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Yes Ready- I was definitely not sick every day. And honestly I didn't feel sick until around week 8, 9, 10 were my worst. So don't worry, if you have another test laying around, thats when i'd do another:)


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm feeling pretty crampy today ladies and my temp is HIGH, is that ok at 7dpo approx? Although i have had cramps on BFN cycles...:wacko:


----------



## Starchase

Ready the way I describe it is Wave after wave.... it doesn't stick comes and goes not great that is for sure

XXxxx


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, cramps are a good sign, I think! And my bfp cycles have always had slightly higher temps after O :thumbup:

Are you feeling better today, Ny?

My MS is still better, not 100% but mild enough that those seabands make me feel normal! I am so incredibly nervous for my ultrasound tomorrow. If there is a little heartbeat in there, I will consider myself the luckiest person in the world--not only to have a babe on the way, but to not be sick as a dog. Please send good thoughts my way...thank you girls.


----------



## Deethehippy

Can't believe your scan is tomorrow already Ready! Wishing you heaps of luck with it, i'm sure little one will be looking great! :0)
Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## Starchase

Good luck tomo Ready not that I think u will need it at all!!! Everything is going to be just perfect this time round xxx

I get my scan on Tues avo can't wait to see beanie again xxx


----------



## loveinbinary

Good afternoon ladies!! Sorry I didn't update sooner, I've been having a busy weekend. My scan went great, I'm actually farther along than we thought. The tech didn't give me specific dates, but did say he was going to be here at the end of July. He weighs 3lb3oz already! She tried really hard to get some good pictures for me to take home but he was being a little buggar hiding face down so the few pictures I got of him weren't very good. He's already taking after his mom by being camera shy lol. 

Brandy- I kind of sort of maybe saw something in the second picture but it was hard to tell. As ready mentioned, pictures rarely do a test justice. If YOU saw something I believe there was something to be seen. I say test again, those lines should only be getting darker!

Ready- early on symptoms come and go. One minute you feel just dandy, then the next you feel like curling up in bed and sleeping the next several weeks away. I'm glad to hear that your ms is being easy on you. I got lucky this time, with my loss I was sicker than anything. I found sipping peppermint tea helped some. I'm so excited for your scan tomorrow!! You are going to see a perfect little heartbeat! I can't wait to see the pictures!!!!

Dee- 6 more days till testing!! Sounds like you've got a good chance this cycle. As hard as it is, just try to stay positive. If not I'll be positive enough for you lol!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Love - glad your scan went good, it really isnt long now until you get to meet your little man! :flower: It seems to of gone so quick though i guess maybe not for you! And already a good weight 

Star - good luck with your scan too hun :flower:

I am trying to stay positive :wacko: Been bit more crampy today and tonight i am waaay tired even though i have not done anything today! although i have had cycles like this before so probs nothing, roll on next saturday when i intend to test if no pre AF spotting or AF showing.


----------



## ready4baby

Love, glad to hear your scan went well & you'll have a July baby like you wanted! :hugs:

Well no sooner had I set to worrying this morning that the MS came back with a vengeance. I felt so queasy and then we needed to do some errands; I ended up dry heaving at Costco, all teary eyed and miserable. Boo. I've been lying on the couch since we got back and I don't feel up to doing any of the things I thought I would get done this weekend. I suppose I should eat my words, and my worries, and just look forward to tomorrow :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- I honestly couldn't tell you where the time has gone! It feels like yesterday I was having my first scan and today I'm 30 weeks. 30 weeks... I just can't believe it. If I'm not careful I'll blink and tomorrow he will be here having his first birthday. I'm really going to miss having him wiggling in there. 

The wait is a killer. It just sucks so much. Our bodies seem to love stressing us out. You can have two cycles almost exactly the same as far as symptoms and bd'ing go and yet one cycle will result in af and the other a bfp. Af and pregnancy symptoms are so damn similar it makes it almost impossible to tell. My fingers are tightly crossed that these symptoms mean a bfp is right around the corner for you!!

Ready- see! You've tempted the ms gods :rofl: this is their sign to you to stop your worrying OR ELSE suffer the wrath of ms lol. Just relax as much as you can. Forget the days of being able go get a days worth of chores/errands done in a single day. Most days I'm lucky if I have the energy to make dinner lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Just checking in to say good luck ready. 

And love, that's awesome you are further! Holy cow it's coming so soon. 

We had major tornadoes here today. Been a crazy weekend. We are tearing our walls apart because found some black mold. Ugh. Won't be starting to redo things til Thursday so house is chaos right now. I was sooooo hoping a huge tree would get torn up and land on our house, but no, that happened to tons of people who didn't want it to! Boooooo. I am gone on a field trip tomorrow so have a great Monday!


----------



## Deethehippy

Ladies i am such an idiot - tested this am and BFN. Think i am only 8-10dpo but probably 9. Used a First response - wouldnt it have shown by now? Why couldnt i have waited? now i am depressed waiting for AF next weekend! :(


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- silly girl. Not like the rest of us had any willpower either lol. 8/9 dpo is still rather early. Some are really lucky and get some sort of super faint line around now but most get a bfn. Look at me, I'm further along than the doctor originally thought but didn't get my bfp until 19-21 dpo. Kylar got hers before I did. Ny also got a really late bfp. It depends on your body that specific cycle. Sometimes it takes longer for the hcg to start rising. I'm still hopeful for you!!


----------



## ready4baby

We have a baby!!! :wohoo: 

She/he looks perfect...8mm long, 127 bpm...I couldn't be any more relieved and happy. My doc wants to do a follow up scan in two weeks to make sure, but she said the mc rate drops to 5% for me at this point, which I think is pretty low. :dance:


----------



## rosababy

Ready, that's great news!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Ready! I am so so happy for you! FX!!


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for baby! I'm so happy! 

Just made my 20 week scan for June 1. Now I'm the one dying of nervousness.


----------



## ready4baby

Thank you girls! I just have to remember there is risk with anything, but I need to stop worrying and just be happy :) It was so great to see it on the screen... I'll try to get my pics scanned here. The measurement put me ahead by 5 days, so I dunno whether to follow my numbers or theirs. I suppose it only really matters because I'm following along in my books and I'd like to know where I am.


----------



## nypage1981

Ready I would actually call and ask doc. For mine when we were put back a week from lmp date, they've gone by the scan dating. So not sure.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks Ny...I did ask my doc, but we were both confused and I didn't get a clear answer. Your scan will be exciting, not scary! Are you feeling movement? I can't remember.

Dee, you totally set yourself up for that one...it's TOO early! FX that you get a better result a few days from now :)


----------



## nypage1981

I am now feeling movements as tiny flutters and pokes. It's so cute!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I KNEW it would go well!!! I'm so excited for you!!! I can't wait to see pictures. As far as dates go, I followed both early on. It wasn't until my 12 week scan that I went by doctor dates and even then those were off as now they are putting me ahead again. Dates can only be so accurate as even the slightest mis-click can set dates ahead or back by days. Also growth spurts can cause a baby to measure further along. Your sticky little bean!! I'm so happy.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny!!! Little flutters and pokes!!! That's great!!! It's my favorite part of the day. Him and I play this little game, he will kick or poke me and I'll poke him back, then he'll poke me again and I'll poke back. Is like playing tag lol.


----------



## Deethehippy

Wow, thats fantastic news Ready! I'm so happy everything is ok for you :flower: Congrats on a fab scan result.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks Love :) This isn't the greatest resolution, but here it is...just a little baby blob hangin' out. :)
 



Attached Files:







bnb.png
File size: 120.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Deethehippy

Aww that scan is so cute - they never fail to amaze me :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

Awww it's a little peanut, or shrimp. Very cute!!


----------



## ready4baby

:flower: Thanks...pretty darn cute if I do say so myself. Ha! I guess I'll call it Peanut. Both DH & I are sure it's a girl, so we'll see if instinct is right or not. 

Next up, bellaband, I think. Does anyone use those? My jeans are so darn uncomfortable.


----------



## repogirl813

congrats ready!!!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Intuition making you say girl? I would say it's likely then that it's a girl. I knew from the very beginning that it was going to be a little boy. What makes you say girl? 

I used a belly band. Got mine from Target, they're called Bee Bands and only run about $16. They come in white, nude and black. I love them!! Allowed me to wear my regular work pants for quite a while. I still wear it to be honest with my pjs. Since I have to wear my pants so low it feels like they are going to fall off so the band gives my bump some support. It's like a bra for bumps lol.


----------



## ready4baby

I don't know why I think girl, but I did from the very beginning. Maybe because I won't know what to name it! The last one I was sure was a boy. But I have no track record of being right, so I could be full of it! I just learned this morning that DH thinks it's a girl.

Thanks for the tip, Love, I have to get something like that...I don't like how my pants press on my stomach. I was just waiting for this scan before I did.


----------



## loveinbinary

Haha then I'll bet it's a girl. That's how I knew it was a boy. I could think of a mile long list of possible girl names but couldn't think of one boy name to save my life. Sure enough, he has boy bits lol. 

The belly bands (whatever brand you get) are wonderful! The cover undone buttons... And zippers lol. An absolute lifesaver until you need maternity pants, which by the way are the most comfortable things ever!


----------



## nypage1981

Ooooooh I need a belly band for my hospital scrubs. We have to wear surgical blues and they don't fit at all. They fall down all the time. I saw belly bands cheaper on eBay I think!

Love, I can't do the poke game quite yet. I just felt for a few days when it flutter. I love it!

Ready I had a strong feeling I had a boy too and was right so you might be too! The scan is actually a very good one at that stage so you should be super releived about this. 

Rosa I see af is due soon. You feeling it coming?


----------



## rosababy

Ny, af is due the 29th, which is Sunday. Nothing yet. Just a few twinges and little minor cramps here and there, but I've noticed that more with clomid, so who knows. I go back to the RE for initial exam, sonogram (vaginally...yikes) and cultures tomorrow. 

I broke down at church because it was baby dedication. Of course, I'm on stage, playing with the band, and trying not to let everyone see my tears. It was terrible. :sad2:


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, the flutters sound amazing! I can't wait to feel that...

Rosa, I'm so sorry you had a hard time at church :hugs: Sometimes the whole process feels overwhelming...it's totally okay to have a good cry, although certainly in front of the church assembly is a difficult time for it. I bet no one even noticed! It really is great that you have your RE assessment starting right away! It's a very positive step, try to focus on the good thing (baby) that is surely going to be coming your way. I can't wait for AF to be a no-show for you! And even if she visits, you're getting the best care to move forward with your RE. Oh, and the vaginal ultrasound doesn't hurt...no worries!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Those belly band things annoyed me! I did use it though sometimes til I switched to maternity pants, to cover my unbuttoned jeans, but i was always folding and unfolding it and adjusting it since i was peeing every 10 mintutes, haha! I got mine at target as well! I just recently got a support band thing. Its supposed to help with back/belly pain, it feels great, but looks ridiculous! haha

CONGRATS to Ready!! Im so happy to hear the good news!! 

My birthday is Thursday and my mom is taking me for a nice 4d ultrasound and and out to lunch afterwards wherever I want! Pretty excited about it!! haha!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- I recently started the poke game, though I'm sure I could have been playing it for a while now. It's just funny how if I poke back he'll poke in the same spot again. The first flutters are amazing, and once you start feeling those they just keep coming. Soon you'll have the joys of needing to pee every time he wiggles, not so much a favorite part lol. 

Rosa- :hugs: I'm sorry you had a difficult time at church. Despite what the song says, big girls do in fact cry. When is it you go to the RE for the sonogram? The vaginal ones really aren't that bad, I've had a few. They don't hurt, just a tad uncomfortable is all. What will she be looking for do you know?


----------



## Deethehippy

NY - congrats on all the fluttering baby stuff - i remember how that felt - nothing is like it :flower:

Heather - sounds like a fab day ahead with your birthday and a cool scan, enjoy yourself :flower:


I am thinking i am out ladies - today i am crampy and backachey/legachey plus my temps are down. Also have loose BM (sorry TMI but get this pre AF!)
I think the evil one is on her way to me ... :(


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, I'm sorry it feels like AF is coming...keep up your spirits; you never know!

Puked again this morning--so much for the eating crackers in bed trick. Yesterday was mostly a good day, though, so I can't complain. At least I'm not sick 100% of the time. I've given up on coffee, drinking peppermint tea instead. When does MS end exactly? 12 weeks?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Dee, don't give up yet!!

Ready- For me, this time, at 12 weeks my MS got significantly better, every once in awhile i would randomly just barf, but the nausea during the day was pretty much over at 12 weeks!! Hope it is sooner for you =( I know 12 weeks seems an eternity away!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks Heather...yeah it does feel like forever away. I can't believe how little I am getting done of work overtime, house cleaning, cooking. I'm just useless, and I know I don't have it as bad as others do. Five solid more weeks of this...


----------



## nypage1981

Ready mine ended at about 14 weeks. I just realized I've not felt sick except for at work last week when a patient popped on the floor. Lol. So gross. I was gagging and thought I would like in front of them. 

Dee that sucks about the stupid af feeling like she is coming. So frustrating. Although, I felt like she was too so maybe, just maybe its ok. Hope so. 

Rosa hugs about feeling sad. I used to cry at work when I went to the nursery and heard the music overhead play signaling another baby born. Made me so sad. I thought it wouldn't ever happen and I bet you so too but for some weird reason one month it just does. Let us know about your appointment.


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, that's nasty! My sister is training to be a nurse's assistant and she has some icky stories like that too... I'm glad you have been feeling well! Second tri is the best, right? Enjoy it :)


----------



## nypage1981

It has been way better than first so far....That cracker trick never helped me, when i munched on crackers i would always throw them up because apparently I found saltines to be disgusting. Lol. My MS this time around was all wacky. Now im just kinda feeling tired all the time and way more cranky! I love that you have a ticker up:) So exciting!


----------



## rosababy

I had my sonogram today. He said it looks like I o'ed from my right ovary, but that my left ovary was UNDER my uterus. What does that mean? He didn't explain much, just said that it could be endo, but not necessarily. We'd just keep doing tests and see what the problem was. He said don't worry about it. Ha. Right. Has anyone heard of this?? I'm gutted.


----------



## nypage1981

I have not heard of this Rosa....so one ovary is up, and one is way down? Is the tube being pinched then or blocked? I thought endo came with horrible periods, bad cramps, heavy bleeding. Does that sound like you? I was told at an ultrasoun they can't tell endo from that, has to be explorative surgery or whatever. What kind of tests did he say will determine endo or not? I hope it isnt.....:(


----------



## repogirl813

rosa sorry I'm of no help to you when I had testing done after 1 year of ttc was told it was unexplained infertility, and was still another 14 months before we got pregnant after all of that!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> I have not heard of this Rosa....so one ovary is up, and one is way down? Is the tube being pinched then or blocked? I thought endo came with horrible periods, bad cramps, heavy bleeding. Does that sound like you? I was told at an ultrasoun they can't tell endo from that, has to be explorative surgery or whatever. What kind of tests did he say will determine endo or not? I hope it isnt.....:(

No, I do not have any of those symptoms. He didn't say anything about tubes, but assuming I get my period this weekend (which I'm sure I will...), I'll get the hsg test next cycle, so we'll be able to see about the tubes.

He didn't say much, just not to worry about it, and we'll keep running tests.


----------



## nypage1981

I wouldn't worry too much until HSG shows blocked tubes or something. Our pelvic organs can be all over the place. I have a kidney (my only one) that sits on my ovary so is a pelvic kidney basically. He couldn't tell by the ultrasound if your lining looked pregnant or anything i suppose, huh?


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much until HSG shows blocked tubes or something. Our pelvic organs can be all over the place. I have a kidney (my only one) that sits on my ovary so is a pelvic kidney basically. He couldn't tell by the ultrasound if your lining looked pregnant or anything i suppose, huh?

He didn't say anything about it looking pregnant. Could he have seen that? Said nothing about my lining. Sigh. I really don't want to go through all of this testing. It makes me so nervous. I have such a low tolerance for pain.


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- :hugs: we are all rooting that af just stays away, fingers oh so tightly crossed. 

Ready- my ms came and went in waves throughout the day until about 10 weeks I think. It really varies for everyone but I'm thinking that since you aren't having too much of it that maybe you won't have to put up with it all that much longer. 

Rosa- I'm sorry your scan wasn't as helpful as expected. So one ovary is under your uterus? As long as you can still ov from it I don't think it would cause too much of a problem. He should have been able to tell you what your lining looked like though he may not have been looking at that specifically. If he said not to worry then I would trust him, though I know how hard it is not to worry. I don't blame you for not wanting to go through all those tests, but as soon as you get that bfp it'll be so worth it. I'm keeping very positive thoughts that you aren't waiting much longer.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, did you think that the ultrasound was uncomfortable? What are you afraid is going to hurt? Remember that what he said isn't all bad. He should have explained to you what the location of your ovary meant; maybe you should call him and ask rather than worry about it until your next appointment? He said you ovulated! That's a good thing :) Practically the first step to having that baby and he confirmed that your body did it...

I've been feeling queasy all damn morning. I love babies, I hate this part.


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> Rosa- I'm sorry your scan wasn't as helpful as expected. So one ovary is under your uterus? As long as you can still ov from it I don't think it would cause too much of a problem. He should have been able to tell you what your lining looked like though he may not have been looking at that specifically. If he said not to worry then I would trust him, though I know how hard it is not to worry. I don't blame you for not wanting to go through all those tests, but as soon as you get that bfp it'll be so worth it. I'm keeping very positive thoughts that you aren't waiting much longer.

Yes, one ovary is under the uterus. He didn't say anything about it not being able to ovulate or anything, just that it might be endo. I'm willing to do all the tests in the world to have a baby. :cry:



ready4baby said:


> Rosa, did you think that the ultrasound was uncomfortable? What are you afraid is going to hurt? Remember that what he said isn't all bad. He should have explained to you what the location of your ovary meant; maybe you should call him and ask rather than worry about it until your next appointment? He said you ovulated! That's a good thing :) Practically the first step to having that baby and he confirmed that your body did it...

No, the ultrasound wasn't bad. Just a little pressure, but not as uncomfortable as a pap, so that's good. I was afraid it was going to hurt, yes. I have such a low tolerance for pain. I stub my toe and cry for like an hour. :blush: Childbirth should be fun. :haha:

He did say that I o'ed! And from the right side, so that has to be good. My next appt will probably be next week, so at least I won't have to wait too long.


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> No, the ultrasound wasn't bad. Just a little pressure, but not as uncomfortable as a pap, so that's good. I was afraid it was going to hurt, yes. I have such a low tolerance for pain. I stub my toe and cry for like an hour. :blush: Childbirth should be fun. :haha:
> 
> He did say that I o'ed! And from the right side, so that has to be good. My next appt will probably be next week, so at least I won't have to wait too long.

:haha: you funny girl...you may still yet get that bfp before all this crazy testing gets underway. It worked for me. I'm not sure what my pain tolerance is, but I do feel the same way that there are a lot of discomforts in pregnancy that I'm not sure I'm up for! I think with either pregnancy or RE testing, we just have to put a good spin on it. We're going to go through it no matter what, so here we go...


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa yes if you are that close to af due, your uterin lining would be thick now if pregnant but yea, maybe they just didn't look for that......the testing does suck but only for like 10 minutes so each time just think how soon the icky will be gone and you will have a few more answers.


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Ready mine ended at about 14 weeks. I just realized I've not felt sick except for at work last week when a patient popped on the floor. Lol. So gross. I was gagging and thought I would like in front of them.
> 
> Dee that sucks about the stupid af feeling like she is coming. So frustrating. Although, I felt like she was too so maybe, just maybe its ok. Hope so.
> 
> Rosa hugs about feeling sad. I used to cry at work when I went to the nursery and heard the music overhead play signaling another baby born. Made me so sad. I thought it wouldn't ever happen and I bet you so too but for some weird reason one month it just does. Let us know about your appointment.

ah yes, i have to say, i felt better at 12 weeks but for quite a few weeks i would be fine unless provoked by something nasty, then would still vomit. sucks when you change diapers for a living, lol! i found chewing gum helped!! lol! sounds weird, but it did!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Rosa- so sorry you are going through all this =( and i thought i had endo the month i got my bfp, bc for 3 months straight i was getting the crazy cramps right after ovulating all the way til my period started, and not ending up pregnant, so i couldnt figure out what would be causing it if it wasnt pregnancy and my mom had really bad endo, so i really thought i had it. i did a lot of research on it and sometimes it can be really bad with zero side affects and other times you can have horrible terrible pains and the endo not be that bad. makes no sense to me! but i hope and pray that its not it, but if your dr is concerned about it you could always have the laproscomy procedure thing, most people get pregnant right away after having it done! but im really praying it doesnt come to that for you!


----------



## Starchase

Hello hello hello pretty ladies

Scan was superb super doopper oh my goodness I am still on bubba wud not co-operate though lol bouncing about all over the place we managed to get the nub of the neck test done for downs and it was very low which is brilliant news... I have been grinning like mad we just went out for dinner to tell my ds and he is so excited he put his head on my tummy to see if he could hear the baby crying oh bless!!!!



:happydance::happydance:

XXXXXxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

Wow Star - thats awesome! Glad your scan went well hun :flower:


----------



## ready4baby

Star, what a great pic! Glad you got such good news...so you hadn't told your son before? That must have been so exciting!


----------



## Starchase

Ready I was considering taking him with us to the scan but had a freak out the night before thinking it was bad news we decided to take him to his fav restaurant and then told him he is so excited he has great ideas about where baby shud sleep when at his nannies house I had to explain to him that his nannie was alsO the babies nannie that just got a weird look lol,...

Xx


----------



## ready4baby

Star, that is so sweet! Really happy for you and your family...

Rosa, are you feeling any better about things now? How is everyone?


----------



## nypage1981

Star your scan news is wonderful! Love your son's reaction to it, glad you could finally tell him about it all. Now the impatience comes....how much longer, how much longer:) Kids dont get the incubation period is almost a year!


----------



## Deethehippy

I got another BFN today at 11dpo approx so i have given up hope this cycle - just waiting for AF witch now :(


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, I'm sorry!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

IDK if you guys have heard about all the horrible tornados in Oklahoma, but one just barely missed us last night, hit about a mile away from us, and lives have been lost in our area. Its a really horrible thing, one woman had her 3 children with her (and shes pregnnat) in their bathtub when the tornado hit and her 3 year old is missing, her 15 month old died, and the other child is in critical care. It breaks my heart so bad, and I am so fortunate that it spared us. We were smashed in our neighbors storm shelter but we were safe! Praise God!


----------



## nypage1981

Wow, thats super sad:( It was bad here in Minnesota last weekend also, but not as bad as down there and in missouri. These tornadoes need to leave us alone. Glad you're all ok kylar. 

I, on the other hand, was watching the news and showed all these houses in Minneapolis with trees that fell on them and stuff and SOOOO wished a huge tree took my house out. Last weekend we found black mold in our wall when we were just going to put new carpet in. So, starting tomorrow I have OH knocking down walls, tearing up floors, ceilings, putting in new window, bathtub, everything. Its going to suck so bad, and I really just wanted a tree to do the damage for me. Wish me luck this weekend to try and get through this. Im not good at having my life in dissarray!


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Star, that is so sweet! Really happy for you and your family...
> 
> Rosa, are you feeling any better about things now? How is everyone?

I'm doing fine. Just settling in for a long road ahead of me. In addition to the long 12 months it's already been...:hissy:



Kylarsmom said:


> IDK if you guys have heard about all the horrible tornados in Oklahoma, but one just barely missed us last night, hit about a mile away from us, and lives have been lost in our area. Its a really horrible thing, one woman had her 3 children with her (and shes pregnnat) in their bathtub when the tornado hit and her 3 year old is missing, her 15 month old died, and the other child is in critical care. It breaks my heart so bad, and I am so fortunate that it spared us. We were smashed in our neighbors storm shelter but we were safe! Praise God!


Oh my gosh. I'm so sorry Heather. This is terrible. The tornados are terrible this year! I'm glad to hear you're okay.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies I haven't been on much really lately was trying to soak all my time up with hubby while he was home :-( now he's gone for 6 months.....I miss him so badly already an he just left early this morning :-( I only had 3 hours of sleep an I'm totally exhausted an can't stop crying....Just wanted to come in and see whats happening in everyones journeys sure do miss you girls an I'll be on lots soon!! Just have had a LOT going on lately....*hugs*


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sorry Andrea, that is so rough, nothing makes it better but i have gone through it 3 times, if u ever need anyone to talk to ;( ;(


----------



## Kylarsmom

4d pics of bubs!! he was smiling and also making disgusted faces!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_37.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2









IMAGES_43.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2









IMAGES_50.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2









IMAGES_68.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2









IMAGES_55.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Deethehippy

Awww, i love the 2nd pic Heather - how cute is that?! :flower:

I had some spots this am so thats me officially out :cry:
I am gonna talk OH into a vasectomy 'cus i seriously can't take this heartache each month anymore :(


----------



## ready4baby

Bummer, Dee, I'm so sorry :hugs: I know you're frustrated, but it's going to happen...don't get a vasectomy because you're upset...you might do well to take a rest from tracking your cycle. Is there anything ttc you are obsessing over that you could let go of? Can you take a mini-vacation with DH? That helps to refocus the whole month on the two of you, not baby making...

Kylar, A-DOR-A-BLE! So cute; I like the disgusted face :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- I'm sorry you are so frustrated. I agree with ready, I don't think you should have DH get a vasectomy because I'm sure once things settled down it would be a decision you'd regret. Have you considered taking a break and just not trying? Maybe take a month or two off, no charting, no temping, no checking cm or cp. I don't want you to leave but perhaps a small break from here would help you relax? It's so hard to stay relaxed when everyone around you is obsessing about their cycle and pregnancy. It's just a suggestion. Perhaps time for just you and DH would be good. I just want to see you feeling better.


----------



## rosababy

Wow, Heather, those pics are amazing!

Dee, I agree with the ladies...don't get a V just because you're frustrated. Who knows...after you "give up" it might happen for you! Have you looked into an IUI or IVF yet?

Afm, I'm wiping brown. Not a lot, but enough to know that AF is coming, not to mention I've been crampy for the last 3 days. Enough that I feel like I need mild pain meds. Sigh. On to the invasive tests next cycle. I can not believe it is taking us this long. :sad2:


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I'm so sorry af is on her way. On the bright side, your RE is determined that you can and will get a bfp. All these tests are going to make your LO all the more special. You'll be able to tell him or her that they were wanted so much that you had to go through all these tests to make sure you ended up with the most perfect LO. Do you know what tests they are going to do first and when?


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sorry Rosa if AF is coming, but brown could be implantation? Do you usually see brown?
Maybe a long shot but with the cramping too it wouldn't be impossible??


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> Rosa- I'm so sorry af is on her way. On the bright side, your RE is determined that you can and will get a bfp. All these tests are going to make your LO all the more special. You'll be able to tell him or her that they were wanted so much that you had to go through all these tests to make sure you ended up with the most perfect LO. Do you know what tests they are going to do first and when?

You are right. We will be SO appreciative of this baby. We'll have to remind ourselves when it's screaming its head off at 3 am. :haha: I just called for a Tuesday cd3 blood test and sonogram. Not sure what they're looking for, but it begins. Probably also have the hsg and some kind of ____scopy this cycle, too. I don't have the papers with me. They all say "take advil 30 minutes prior to the test." Awesome. That can't be a good sign.



Deethehippy said:


> I'm sorry Rosa if AF is coming, but brown could be implantation? Do you usually see brown?
> Maybe a long shot but with the cramping too it wouldn't be impossible??

I don't usually see brown, no. I did last cycle a little, but most of my period was brown to be honest. It was the jacked up 1.5 day period, where everyone thought maybe I was pregnant, turns out it's just clomid thinning my lining. And it's only a little brown as of now, just two times when I wipe. Once last night, very little, and a little more this morning. I've peed like 10 times already. :blush: I drink a lot of water. I think it's too late for implantation, but I do know that some people spot when they're expecting AF. So who knows. I'm SURE I'm not lucky enough to get a bfp this cycle, though. I seem to be slated for the dozens of painful tests. Look at me...always the optimist! :haha:


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, Kiki had an HSG (the dye test)--you should ask her what that was like. I was scheduled for one as well next cycle. I don't think it was that bad for her. Speaking of, where is Kiki? Any news for this cycle, hun?

I can understand not wanting to get your hopes up, but see what the next day or two brings...whether now or later, you are going to get a beautiful little bean! You'll be sitting there, just like me, typing away at bnb, feeling like you're on a ship in the ocean with 10ft waves. :sick: :)


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Ny. I certainly hope someday we have babies. :wacko: After 13 months of trying hard, I start to lose the vision of having a family...


----------



## ready4baby

Certainly understandable, but it will happen. You did exactly the right thing to get into the care of a RE, and your tests are going to be revealing to him. He'll help you make this happen, you have to trust that. :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Rosa - do you not get tempted to just test anyway?

I am some weird testing psycho, i even tested the toilet water once when i had my last BFP lol because i didnt aim properly on the stick - and it came up positive!


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- because you have put so much effort into having a baby I just know you will be the best parents to your future LO. He or she is going to have a wonderful life. Just remember how much you wanted a baby when you're getting no sleep or it's throwing a fit in the store for no reason at all :haha: Sometimes I'll see a child in the store just carrying on and screaming while the parent pretends nothing is happening, and I'll think to myself "dear god what was I thinking?!? Why would I want one of THOSE?!?" I know it's all in the way you raise a child, but when you see a child behaving that way it makes you really wonder. But of course our children will be the most prefect little angels and will never misbehave ever lol. I know all these tests seem scary, but just try to keep positive thoughts. These tests are going to help you get the little beanie you deserve and once you get to that point all of this will be a thing of the past. Just remember it'll be more than worth it in the end.


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- that makes two of us... When I started spotting at 7 weeks I bought a box of tests but I didn't pee on it enough to give a result so I just dipped it in the toilet lol. Still a very very dark line for being so diluted lol. "I tested the toilet and sure enough it's pregnant" :rofl:


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> Rosa- because you have put so much effort into having a baby I just know you will be the best parents to your future LO. He or she is going to have a wonderful life. Just remember how much you wanted a baby when you're getting no sleep or it's throwing a fit in the store for no reason at all :haha: Sometimes I'll see a child in the store just carrying on and screaming while the parent pretends nothing is happening, and I'll think to myself "dear god what was I thinking?!? Why would I want one of THOSE?!?" I know it's all in the way you raise a child, but when you see a child behaving that way it makes you really wonder. But of course our children will be the most prefect little angels and will never misbehave ever lol. I know all these tests seem scary, but just try to keep positive thoughts. These tests are going to help you get the little beanie you deserve and once you get to that point all of this will be a thing of the past. Just remember it'll be more than worth it in the end.

haha!!! My dh and I always exchange "the look" when we see this. The "are we sure we want to do this" look. haha!! 

As you can see from my ticker, af came. :sad2: On to cycle #13. Hopefully my doc will get some answers and maybe an IUI. He mentioned that a few times, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## loveinbinary

I think we all have our doubts when we see children behave that way. When I see it I'll sometimes whisper to my bump "I love you, but you better not act like that" lol. It's truly amazing though how children can turn on emotions, genuine emotions at that, like a light switch. One moment they will be crying so hard you think it'll never stop then in a matter of seconds be laughing and smiling again, not a tear in sight. It's like they have an instant happy button. I would love to have one lol. 

I'm so sorry to hear af showed. Is it heavier than last cycle? Do you think your doctor will want to try IUI this cycle? That would be great since he said it triples your chances. I've never looked into it, how is it done exactly? Injected through the cervix or?


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks for all being so sweet and all helping me with this TTC journey :flower:
I have accepted i am out this cycle now and i am ok :flower:

You ladies all rock!


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> I think we all have our doubts when we see children behave that way. When I see it I'll sometimes whisper to my bump "I love you, but you better not act like that" lol. It's truly amazing though how children can turn on emotions, genuine emotions at that, like a light switch. One moment they will be crying so hard you think it'll never stop then in a matter of seconds be laughing and smiling again, not a tear in sight. It's like they have an instant happy button. I would love to have one lol.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear af showed. Is it heavier than last cycle? Do you think your doctor will want to try IUI this cycle? That would be great since he said it triples your chances. I've never looked into it, how is it done exactly? Injected through the cervix or?

I also teach elementary school kids, so I see that a lot...:haha: At least I know how to handle it. Ages 5 and up don't worry me at all, it's the baby - 5 that we're not used to. I look forward to figuring it out, though!

It's not heavier yet. I'm interested in if it'll be heavier because I've been taking baby aspirin. Probably wont' do an iui THIS cycle, but maybe next? He wants to do tests before we do the iui, and i suspect it'll take all cycle to run these tests. I can only go so many times per week! I start Tuesday with a blood test (the fsh or something) and another sonogram. Then, probably the hsg a few days later. i hope they don't find anything and we just do an iui next cycle! I don't know if I mentioned that I'll be at a new school next year (YESS!!) so I wonder if this is part of God's plan...I would feel bad if I took the majority of the school year off my first year there! Who knows. Can't figure it out.


----------



## rosababy

Deethehippy said:


> Thanks for all being so sweet and all helping me with this TTC journey :flower:
> I have accepted i am out this cycle now and i am ok :flower:
> 
> You ladies all rock!

Dee, I'm sorry the cycle ended for you. :hugs: Are you going to keep trying?


----------



## rosababy

AndreaFlorida said:


> Hey ladies I haven't been on much really lately was trying to soak all my time up with hubby while he was home :-( now he's gone for 6 months.....I miss him so badly already an he just left early this morning :-( I only had 3 hours of sleep an I'm totally exhausted an can't stop crying....Just wanted to come in and see whats happening in everyones journeys sure do miss you girls an I'll be on lots soon!! Just have had a LOT going on lately....*hugs*

Didn't mean to ignore you, Andrea. :hugs: I've been through dh being gone for army stuff, too. It's heartbreaking. Are you planning on continuing ttc when he gets home?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies,

Well, I am officially 3 days late! I havent tested since 9dpo but that was BFN. I dont know if it is because I am actually BFP or if my cycle is messed up because of the MC. Lets hope for theBFP! LoL! I will test on Tuesday if I havent started. 

Hope everything is going well for all of you!! Hopefully things will settle down soon and I will be back on regularly.


----------



## Kylarsmom

So sorry Dee and Rosa about AF. Praying this next cycle is it for you. 

Brandy, that is fab news! I want you to test now!! ;)

How is everyone else? It has gotten much quieter in here lately!! Well I have around 8 weeks until Kendon is here, which is actually shocking, I feel like there is so much still left to do its stressful!! Luckily I at least have everything I NEED since I have had a boy before, but I'm working on washing all the clothes, getting the nursery together, but its all so expensive, when I was pregnant with Kylar I got to spend spend spend b/c DH was deployed and I lived with my parents so we had loads of extra money, haha. But it works out since I dont have all that much to buy just want a lot for the nursery and to get it all ready for him! I finally got the mattress and a few things so that helps! Hope everyone is having a safe fun memorial weekend!! ;)


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies, :flower:

AF showed up yesterday. I didn't temp or use opk's or anything this cycle so I had no idea where I was at and it was wonderful. I'm pretty sure I O'd on CD 14 or 15 so that's normal which made my LP about 13 which is better than the 10 I have been getting so i think the stress free way helped my cycle. I think i'm going to do it again this cycle because it is so much more relaxing. I'm enjoying my life again and the :sex: haha. 
If we don't succeed this cycle, I'm setting up an appointment with my Dr. I may need another HSG to check the tube to make sure it doesn't get blocked from the Endo and we will discuss IVF and any other options we may have. This is technically only our 7th month of trying but it's been 9 months in all since the ectopic put us back a couple. So it already feels like it's been taking forever. 

Rosa- I am so sorry you are having such a difficult time. :hugs: If you have any questions about the HSG, feel free to ask me. It was not that bad at all. It was very quick and just a little uncomfortable cramping. Immediate results because you watch the dye go right through. And the good thing is.. maybe that's all you need. If there's just a little blockage keeping you from conceiving, the dye can flush it out. My mom tried for almost 2 years to have me with no luck. Had an HSG and that next cycle fell pregnant. 

Dee- I am sorry you are having a difficult time as well. :hugs: It's just so frustrating! It's frustrating to conceive, then lose it, and not be able to conceive again yet. That's my issue right now. We conceived on our 3rd month of trying but it was the ectopic and now it won't happen. Ugh. 

Brandy- Fingers crossed for you!!

I am so happy to see all you preggos are doing so well and happy! :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Kiki and so sorry about your AF - i was very down a few days ago but i think that was also PMS speaking but i am 'ok' now 
I am going to abandon Agnus castus this cycle and just take my folic acid as i have been doing plus some EPO (i took this before my last BFP so could be lucky for me!) I know what you mean though, its all so frustrating when we know we CAN get pregnant but its acheiving it again and quickly that isn't so easy.
However i am NOT giving up and nor should you - keep on believing and never loose hope.:flower:


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning ladies! I took a break this weekend from my computer, but I'm back! How is everyone? Kiki, Dee, Rosa, I'm sorry about AF :hugs: I hope you all have found some peace and are beginning to look ahead to another opportunity in just a week or two!

Brandy did you :test: ????

Kylar, sounds like you are having fun putting things together--try not to stress! You know the baby doesn't need that much...

AFM, I've been feeling icky yesterday and today, but I had a couple of days before that where I felt great :) I'm nearly always tired, but hanging in there. Less than a week now to my next scan...


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy!!! I'm dying to know the results of your test!! You must be several days late by now, how did it go???


----------



## rosababy

And the tests begin. I went in this morning for a blood test and a sonogram, so it was pretty easy. Tomorrow, I go in for "sonohyst" whatever that means...it's what the receptionist wrote on my appt card, Friday is hysteroscopy and next Monday is the hsg. I'm terrified. I do not deal with pain well. I guess I'm glad to get it all out of the way. After this, we go back in for a consultation to discuss the results. I'm hoping for an iui this cycle, but I'm sure he won't be on the ball that much. It's just that July and August, we'll be out of town around o time, so we'd be out of commission until September, which is a huge drag.


----------



## loveinbinary

Sounds like you've really got a busy week ahead of you rosa. As much as you don't want to go through all of this, and I can't blame you, at least your doctor is doing something to get things going even if it is unpleasant. It seems so many doctors these days just put it of as "well you're a young and healthy couple so there is no reason we should have to worry just yet". You are taking so many steps in the right direction. Perhaps if you talked to him about doing the IUI this month he would understand. Does he know you'll be out of town for the next two ovulations? He may be more willing to try this cycle if you talk to him about it.


----------



## ready4baby

I agree with Love--Rosa, you should tell your doc you will be out of town! You'll have to let us know what all of these tests are; the next two this week I've never heard of... Be brave, you'll get through it! :flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

Hello everyone

I am having the heaviest AF ever from hell :wacko: I am passing bigger clots than after my MC and childbirth (nearlly) If that is what Agnus castus has done for me i am through with it! lol 
On the positive side it shortened my pre AF spotting by a day or two though and hopefully after a 'good clear out' i may be more fertile?

Saw the ear doctor today about my recurring dizziness and he seemed to think my ears were ok and my hearing is fine, next stop is more eye tests and blood tests and even a brain scan to rule stuff out. I feel ok, just never 100% perfectly balanced so hopefully they will get to the bottom of it for me.

Good luck with everything Rosa :flower: and hi to everyone else :flower:


----------



## ready4baby

Ugh, Dee, that's a bummer about AF! Maybe you are right and it will clear you out & get everything all ready for a sticky bean :) I hope you get your dizziness figured out--that is definitely puzzling...

Question for those that might know, anyone get sharp pain in what I assume is the uterus--low belly middle & also towards the hip? Last night and today I'm getting these sharp little shooting pains down there and I just don't know what it means...


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> I agree with Love--Rosa, you should tell your doc you will be out of town! You'll have to let us know what all of these tests are; the next two this week I've never heard of... Be brave, you'll get through it! :flower:

Thanks. Never hurts to ask! I guess I just have to "put my big girl panties on" and get through this! I suppose it can't be worse than child birth, and I'll have to get used to that. :wacko:



loveinbinary said:


> Sounds like you've really got a busy week ahead of you rosa. As much as you don't want to go through all of this, and I can't blame you, at least your doctor is doing something to get things going even if it is unpleasant. It seems so many doctors these days just put it of as "well you're a young and healthy couple so there is no reason we should have to worry just yet". You are taking so many steps in the right direction. Perhaps if you talked to him about doing the IUI this month he would understand. Does he know you'll be out of town for the next two ovulations? He may be more willing to try this cycle if you talk to him about it.

Yes, very busy. I wasn't expecting all of these tests to be done so fast. Although I'm happy that the clinic is one that can do it now and not make me wait a long time. I would probably complain if I had to wait another month, wouldn't I?! :haha: Just rip off the band-aid. My doc seems pretty aggressive and is like I'm glad you didn't wait blah blah blah. So, I feel good that he'll figure out what's going on. He does not know that we won't be available until September, so I'll be sure to mention it to him when we have our consultation. Maybe if I throw in it's because of the military, he'll be more motivated to move quickly. :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Hello everyone!

Sorry dee and Rosa. stupid af again. how frustrating. 

Dee- its probably good to have a heavy period once in a while. means you had a good build up of lining and getting cleaned out in there. hope its preparing!

Rosa- yay for testing...boo for testing. kinda how it goes, right? I am glad things are moving for you though. Now you aren't stuck in limbo, and you are getting somewhere at least. Where will you be out of town until september? 

Ready- I haven't really had sharp pains yet. Mine are always crampy and achey like AF pains. I still get the crampy. I actually take that back. I had sharp pains in my foo foo area at the beginning. Those sucked! What day is the scan? Next week? 

Got my 20 week scan tomorrow and im dreading to hear bad news. Hope there isn't anything bad going on in there...and that baby's anatomy is fine too. Im so scared to hear something is going wrong now that im this far. Its too much to think about im actually not excited for the scan at ALL. I must have brain damage.


----------



## Deethehippy

Ready - try looking up round ligament pain - maybe that is what you have? - i think these kind of pains are quite common in pregnancy , sure it is fine :)


----------



## ready4baby

:hi: Ny! My scan is on Monday. Try not to worry so much about yours...everything is going to be perfect! You've already seen the little guy a number of times, he's going to look great :)

Rosa, :rofl: to your big girl pants...pull those things up and go get 'em! I think it's great that your doc is on top of your cycle this week!

Thank you, Dee!


----------



## rosababy

Ny, I won't be out of town the whole time, but my dh will be on annual tour with the national guard in july (during my o time...actually he'll be home late at night and leaving early in the morning, but we won't be able to get into the doctor for an iui) and we'll be on a cruise during my o time in August. So, we'll be able to :sex: but no iui or anything else that we'd need to go in to the doc's office for.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ready, I had them in the beginning too. worried me really bad bc i didnt remember having that at all with kylar. it was around 10 weeks i believe, maybe 9. sometimes they were out of nowhere other times it was when i got off the couch and stuff. everyone said they were round ligament pain, it worried me bc it was in the exact spot i'd find the baby with the doppler. but all is well here and im sure its the same for you! ;)

Rosa, im so glad they are working so hard with you and taking steps in the right direction. at least you can feel some sort of control and like at least you are doing something about it, bc sitting waiting for ovulation sucks. ttc was one of those things that was really hard for me bc it was out of my control. I had to put it in God's hands b/c other than trying to have sex on the right days I couldnt control what happened after that. When I started taking different vits and stuff it really made me feel like i was doing something to help and gave me a tiny bit of control feeling back, although in the end it was still in Gods hands, but its hard as humans to just sit back and wait on something to either happen or not happen. But I'm hoping all of this will really be it for you!! =)


----------



## BrandysBabies

AF just got me. :( 5 days late. So now I am really confused on how to figure out when I ovulate this cycle. Kevin says we will just have to BD every day to make sure we get it! Lol! Men!


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy, :hugs: I'm so sorry!! Your DH has a wonderful attitude... :)

Thank you Heather--I really appreciate that. The little pains have eased up some and I was sick as a dog last night :sick: Better this morning so I am hoping for a good day :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry brandy:( Stupid af! But just try again! 

Rosa- hopefully you'll still be able to have a chance since OH will be around during ovulation for BD....maybe some early m orning BD will be just the trick! I know early morning is supposed to be best for the sperm to build up and be healthiest! Or how bout on your cruise! That will be the good vacation kinda sex so thats what I think did it for us. Usually you are a little tipsy and having such a good time that its the good kind with no stress or pressure! 

Ready- glad the pains are better. Trust me, ive had so many strange aches and pains.....its aggravating! I hate the crampy kind though, i'd rather have the sharp ones that seem more ligament. Also glad you are feeling ill! Hahhaaha..

I have succumb to baby brain! I told OH our scan was this morning so he planned his work day to go late and this morning at like 8:00 it just hit me that "shit!!!!" its actually at 2:00 this afternoon. What the heck?? Unfortunately they couldnt fit me in this am so we are off to the doc in a bit over an hour. Im so nervous I dont know what my problem is! OH is all excited to see the baby and here I am just nervous. Dumb! Hope I get a good pic.


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, how was your scan???!!!?

Oh, and I'm 8 weeks today--yikes!


----------



## nypage1981

Scan went great! Baby measured as should, and the body parts look good so im happy! Didnt get many great pics of baby but at least he is healthy. And still a boy, confirmed! 

Soon you'll be 10 weeks and able to hear heart beat!


----------



## nypage1981

Here are like the only good pics of my baby and my 20 week bumpage! Half way baby!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1687.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 5









DSCN1689.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2









DSCN1691.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2









IMAG0242.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, how adorable!!! He looks just perfect, and so does your bump... What a cute tiny little foot :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks! He looks like a little elf to me. Lol


----------



## repogirl813

ny, what awsome pics! I can't wait to see my lo again, I think next thursday when I see the doc again I'm gonna have to beg for one to be scheduled! I have no patience


----------



## Kylarsmom

Cute pics NY!!!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Awesome pics, NY! You are adorable!

Tomorrow is the hysteroscopy...they stick a camera inside of me. Yikes! They say take pain meds before, so that can't be good. Hsg is on Monday. I'm hoping that doc will schedule an iui for this cycle, but it'll be cutting it close, timewise, so we'll see. Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks everyone! Im so glad my baby was showing healthy:) 

Rosa- how far does this camera go? I am not able to visualize this....i woldnt think it is any bigger than just the internal ultrasound probe so why would you need pain meds?


----------



## loveinbinary

Sorry I've vanished for a few days, I haven't been feeling well. I think it's a combination of a cold and allergies with all this screwy weather we've been having. 

dee- I'm sorry your AF has been so heavy, though hopefully a good clearing out will help get you a super sticky bean. On the bright side, at least this shows you have a think lining which is very good. Finger crossed that you figure out what is causing your dizzy spells and that it's nothing serious. 

ready- those sharp pains are lightly to be round ligament pains. I had them quite frequently through first and second tri. It's just your little peanut in there trying to grow and make a cozy home until he or she is ready to come out in about 7-8 months. I wouldn't worry too much, though if you're concerned just give your doctor a call. Welcome to the joys of pregnancy, where every pain, twitch or lack there of causes complete panic. 

brandy- I'm so sorry AF got you, five days late at that. Boo on her! At least your DH is willing to take one for the team and BD every day. As if it's mighty task for them to BD every day lol. Lucky man he is. 

ny- you're little bean is ADORABLY, though he's not all that little anymore. I love the picture of the little foot, it's just too cute. Your bump is perfect, I wish mine were that round and cute. Have you and DH been tossing around any names yet?

rosa- just remember that your future little beanie is worth all of this. Are you going to get a chance to talk to your doctor tomorrow about the IUI for this cycle. Maybe squeeze out a very sad look with big eyes to try to sway him into doing it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Deethehippy

Why is a thick lining good Love? I thought heavy periods were a bad sign, like i could have fibroids or endo or some hormones imbalance? But then i am always pessimistic.

Hope you are feeling better with your allergy stuff and cold, its tough feeling naff as you get heavier isn't it, i was admitted to hospital when 30 weeks pregnant with my son with asthma (had never had it before that!) Its not nice being pregnant and ill:flower:

NY, i love your elf piccies and your nump looks so neat! You have a great figure, i was much bigger with my daughter at that point! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- how far does this camera go? I am not able to visualize this....i woldnt think it is any bigger than just the internal ultrasound probe so why would you need pain meds?

I'm pretty sure it goes into the uterus, which is why it's painful. They need to open the cervix. 



loveinbinary said:


> rosa- just remember that your future little beanie is worth all of this. Are you going to get a chance to talk to your doctor tomorrow about the IUI for this cycle. Maybe squeeze out a very sad look with big eyes to try to sway him into doing it sooner rather than later.

Sorry you're feeling sick. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon. Yes, visualizing a little baby is definitely reminding me why I have to go through these tests. I am going to ask him about a possible IUI this cycle today. He's a very straightforward, no nonsense kind of guy, so I'm sure he'll be like we need to get all of the tests and we'll talk about it at the consultation. But if the consultation is on cd14 or 15, it'll be too late!! :hissy: Another reason I don't want to wait until September is because I'll be at a new school, and my schedule will not be as flexible. I don't want to start a new job and have to take 5 sick days right off the bat!

I'll try the sad look. :haha: How's this... :brat: hahaha!!


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, remember your big girl pants :rofl: I'm sorry that it might be uncomfortable, but you can do it! Let us know how you are doing afterwards...

Love, that's really too bad that you haven't been feeling well...hope you are better soon :flower:

Everyone else, :hi: Happy Friday!


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- maybe I'm wrong but I always thought a think lining was good for implantation, giving little bean a nice cozy place to stick to. Though I suppose it's a fine line, too think with heavy periods can indicate something is off but of it's just this cycle I don't think there is any reason to worry. 

Rosa- your new mantra is "my beanie is worth it, my beanie is worth it, my beanie is worth it!" you say your doctor is straightforward and reasonable, so I'm sure if you explain to him why you wish to get the ball moving a bit faster he'd understand. :rofl: I said try the sad look not the crazy woman who may pummel you if you don't get her a bfp pronto lol!!


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa Good Luck! :hugs: Update us afterwards.

Love- get lots of rest since being sick whle pregnant totally sucks. Can't take anything...but water! Pfffft. I did steamy vicks stuff for my breathing when i was all sicky. 

Dee- i have read that a super heavy period can sometimes mean your body got ready and built up some good lining in the uterus for pregnancy but the pregnancy didn't implant or something. So it could now be cleaning out, and making a try for next cycle. If its just this one, i wouldnt think there are issues yet. 

Ready- are you feeling green today?


----------



## rosababy

Love, at this point the line between crazy and sad is very ambiguous! Lol! So it sucked. Like really painful. But it only lasted about 5 seconds each time it hurt. The worst thing was walking into "that" part of the office, and seeing the enormously scary and huge poin needles hat I could only assume were going up the vajayjay. I immediately started crying. The nurse and doc were so nice and worked quickly. I also had an endometrial biopsy which was a surprise to me so that fear made cry too. Anyway it's over and doc said this is worse than hsg on Monday so I am relieved abou that. Said would not do an iui this cycle and then I told him he reason of dh being on military leave and he said hmmm well we'll talk about what u can do. Truth be told dh will be around early in am and late at pm so at least we can try on our own. Typing this on iPod sucks! Thanks for ur concern ladies :hugs: I'm fine now.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, big :hugs: to you! You were so brave; good work! I had a cervix biopsy and I remember that feeling of sticking something through the cervix--not fun! I don't know how I"m going to get a watermelon through it later.... Ugh. But, you did it & it's done now! Three cheers to the doc for considering getting your iui in this month :)

Love, I'm feeling ok the last couple days, thanks...queasy just when I get hungry (every 2 hours) or I'm tired. I wonder if the B6 I've started has helped me some. BTW, does anyone watch a Baby Story or any of those TLC shows??


----------



## nypage1981

Good job Rosa! I am glad its over with. Doesnt sound incredibly fun, but there are worse things I guess! Labor for one:) SO, did the doc sound like "we'll see what you can do," meaning lets do it this month...or just kinda placating you....
If DH is gunna be around early early mornings and late night least you can try on your own. Is there another medicine they can try to give that helps get pregnant when you try on your own for that time at least? 

Ready- I am actually watching TLC now and I have watched those baby shows since, Oh, 2004 when I was pregnant with Ella! Lol. I have not watched them regularily and do get sick of them, but will still watch sometimes. Right now is "I didn't know I was pregnant". Hmmm. So strange to me!~


----------



## repogirl813

I like I didn't know I was pregnany and one born every minute!

rosa big hug to you going through all this, but in the end you won't even think about what you had to do to hold that little one!

ready the sicky feeling does go away eventually!

afm, I haven't posted much or kept up as I spent the weekend at childrens hospital with my 9 year old daughter apparently she suffers from what's called hemipalegic migraines, on saturday she went with a friend from the ball field before her softball game and I got a call at work that she came in the house with a headache and 5 minutes later she went limp on her right side and was completely slurring her speech, my first thought was stroke. She went to our local er and from there was transported by ambulance to the childrens hospital 45 minutes away. I was a complete emotional wreck. She's doing better now all the side effects are now gone but she's still getting atleast 1 headache a day which scares me cause they said she can battle this all through childhood and is likely to have more episodes like that and can't do anything for her except give her aleve!!! But better than her having a stroke so I'm thankful for that!! I hope everyone else is getting along ok!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Good job Rosa! I am glad its over with. Doesnt sound incredibly fun, but there are worse things I guess! Labor for one:) SO, did the doc sound like "we'll see what you can do," meaning lets do it this month...or just kinda placating you....
> If DH is gunna be around early early mornings and late night least you can try on your own. Is there another medicine they can try to give that helps get pregnant when you try on your own for that time at least?

Yes, we'll definitely try on our own. Who knows, maybe after the hsg, we'll get lucky! I'm so glad it's done with. I kept thinking I have to get used to it, because I'm imagining labor is MUCH worse! :haha:

I'm not sure what he meant, to be honest. I don't think he meant we'll try for an iui this cycle, but maybe injections or a different o med. Who knows. I go in next Wednesday to find out what the test results are and have a consultation. We'll discuss everything then.


----------



## nypage1981

Yes I was thinking injections of a different medicine of some sorts is what he meant. Maybe push for that a bit since you will be able to do some BDing on your own, but the meds would be nice to try until you could do IUI. 

Hsg- I am the "nurse" who is in on those with the patient....its done in radiology so picture a radiology nurse, anyways its actually the radiologic technologist but people don't know what that means. lol. My biggest advice is to take a pain reliever an hour before your procedure, and to BREATHE. Sounds so stupid but while they inject the dye into this little catheter thingy, it can sometimes just tighten up uterus with some crampiness and women tend to hold breath in that situation but that makes your muscles in uterus tenser, and it hurts more. So while they are injection the stuff, close your eyes and do deep breathing cuz honestly a loose uterus is a less crampy uterus! Lol. Otherwise its seriously not bad at all. Thats just advice to make the crampiness at its minimal. Which isnt even that bad to begin with and its quick!


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, yay for TLC! I started recording baby shows again a couple of weeks ago...I think it's interesting to see all the ridiculous situations and pain that women go through (although most get the epidural now), and I almost always cry at the end. I like Babys first day lately... Oh, and I didn't know I was pregnant is just ridiculous. There is so much that feels odd I cannot IMAGINE going nine months without having a clue! Gosh, why is my stomach so big and bloated? Give me a break... So, wait, is One Born Every Minute on again? I thought the season was over!!

Repo, what an awful, awful experience. There cannot be anything more frightening that your child being so sick or hurt. I'm glad she is doing a little better, and hopefully it does not turn out as chronic as they say it COULD. :hugs:


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- it's so hard to get any rest when I'm working 40hrs a week. Aside from already being worn out as is being sick is just kicking my ass. Standing for 10 minutes and I'm ready to take a nap. It makes me so out of breath. I started drinking warm green tea (decaffeinated of course) with honey and that seems to help a bit. Only downside is tea stimulates my bladder.. So that means my toilet sees me a lot more than my already frequent visits. 

Rosa- :haha: sad bleeds into insanity where ttc/pregnancy are concerned. You are going to be such a trip when you get your bfp. That's when insanity begins to bleed over the sad until everyone thinks you're a nutjob lol. But you'll always have us other crazy ladies. To be honest I would have started to cry too seeing all that stuff. Even now when I go in for my checkups I get really nervous if I see equipment just lying around that I'm not familiar with. "you want to stick what where?!?" I'm sorry you had to go through that pain and discomfort but anything for a bfp right? I'll hack off my own leg for a healthy LO and to be honest I'm pretty fond of having two legs lol. At least your doctor didn't say there wasn't anything he can do for you this cycle as far as trying to rush things slog for timing sake. He sounds wonderful. Even if it's not IUI maybe he'll have some other great plan that will do the trick. 

Ready- just keep some sort of nibbles close by at all times to combat the nausea. I find that even now if I don't eat enough I'll get nauseous.. Plus lightheaded and shaky. I catch up on one born every minute on lifetime's website. I love all the baby shows. I've been watching them here and there since I was about 12.


----------



## nypage1981

My daughter now loves watching the baby story and bringing home baby and stuff once in a while i catch her watching with me:) But she doesnt have much patience for the labor parts. Cant blame her. i cry a lot too, but actually cried more over that show in the years of TTC than I do now because I was more sad and wanting of that, now im a bit more terrified:) 

Love- when are you gunna work until? I have tons of hours this month so that im working over 40 a week and im usually part time so thats going to be killer. My job is running all over the hospital, pushing 1,000 lb machinery around, and moving patients around to take their xrays so i am so dead after a couple hours nowadays im scared. But more money for baby so i will hafta get through it! 

Repo- glad the situation isnt as bad as it could be, and that your daughter grows out of this soon.


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm probably going to work right up until I go into labor. Knowing my luck, my waters will break while I'm at work. I already work 40 hours a we and it's a killer. It wouldn't be so terrible if I were moving around rather than just standing in place with the option to pace from time to time. My feet hurt so bad by the end of the night that once I get home to relax standing up for anything makes me want to cry. I would much rather do a job like yours, standing is just brutal. But as you said, it's more money for LO so it's worth it in the end.


----------



## nypage1981

My jobs ok when there are students there because I have them push the gurneys down the hall and the portable xray machine around the hospital and in surgery I just have them move the C-arms and stuff. Moving patients I've got to figure out a better way though I really hurt myself the other day moving a big heffer who pretty much fell on me....im afraid of tearing the placenta or something. Another thing that is no fun at my work is the radiation exposure. I have to constantly worry about the exposure to my baby...but there isn't much I can do to avoid certain things because they pretty much still make us do most things. 

Glad I usually am only part time! I can handle a lot of hours for 2 weeks long as I have lots of time off after:) 

Im excited, I get to feel baby moving quite often now! Not so infrequently. Maybe its the Frappe I had from mcdonalds today...i am feeling quite guilty but really really wanted one so badly.


----------



## loveinbinary

My job likes to try and push means far as they can.. Which is starting to really get on my nerves. The one manager just doesn't hear me when I tell him that doing what I'm doing is starting to really hurt and cause problems for me long after I'm home. It's also a man so what would he know about being pregnant and the discomforts certain things cause. It's wonderful when the movements become more frequent!! I notice after eating or drinking certain things LO is more active, same with if I'm doing certain things at home or listening to specific music. Don't feel guilty about the frappe.. I indulge in a yummy coffee drink here and there too.. Some morning I need one just to get me going at work or else I'm useless. A little won't hurt. It's not like it's the only thing you ever drink, so once in a while is quite alright.


----------



## nypage1981

Love- a girl i talked to said she has 3 cherry pepsis a day and her doc said fine. WOW! I feel like that would make me feel guilty. I usually have a diet coke like once every couple days, or get a frappe, and if i do the frappe, i dont finish a small one on purpose so really not getting much of it. It made my bean MOVE today though! hahah


----------



## loveinbinary

Diet coke is fine to drink regularly if you are opting for the caffeine free kind. No, large amounts of caffeine aren't healthy for the baby, but then again they aren't healthy for us either. Babies are remarkably resilient. Just think 30 years ago it was very, very common to find a pregnant woman smoking and drinking as though they weren't and their babies came out just fine. Every year the list of things not to do or eat while pregnant just gets longer. Soon we'll be told we ought to live in sterile bubbles and eat only the most organic foods or else our babies are doomed. Just use your judgment and don't overdo it. I'm sure your little bean can take some coffee from time to time. It's not like it's going straight into his cord raw or anything lol. Plus it's always nice to get some extra wiggles out of him during the day.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Rosa, Im so sorry that that procdure was painful, but glad for your sake it is over!! Good luck on the HSG soon! 

Glad to hear everyone else is doing good, Love, how is your bump coming along? Haven't seen any pics from you lately!!? Can you believe we have less than 2 months left?? Unreal to me! Im to the point , EVERYWHERE I go, I get "when are you due?" "Boy or girl" "Is it your first?" "Wow 2 boys, you will have your hands full!" Those kind of questions and comments! It kind of annoys me when everyone acts like 2 boys will be sooooo crazy... Idk it seems like no one wants 2 boys, when i just feel blessed to have them at all, who cares what gender! There were a few people who say "im sorry," when we found out he was aboy!! CAn you believe it?? SO many people cant get pregnant at all, who am I to judge what the good Lord wants to give me?? It really hurts me sometimes! Anyway that's my rant for the day haha! Going to the Dr wednesday and scheduling my non stress tests ;( I have to have them TWICE a week!! On top on my regular appts every 2 weeks and my monthly ultrasounds. So I will be going to 3 different doctors from here on out and dealing with 3 different kinds of appts. AGH! But it's all worth it for a happy heathly baby!


----------



## Deethehippy

I have to have an MRI scan on the 28th to try to figure out why i keep getting dizzy/headaches. Thing is you are advised NOT to have if there is a possibility you could be pregnant so i may have to not try this cycle which totally sucks :( I am going to phone and ask before my fertile time just in case, i would only be like 1 week pregnant but i wouldnt wanna take any risks...

I hope i get my BFP before you ladies that are pregnant have your babes! :flower:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hi ladies! Nothing new to report. AF has left and now it is time to get down to business! yeah! I am going to try to get some reading of this thread in as I feel like I have been neglecting you all and dont know what is going on most the time. Things are just crazy here right now and getting anything for myself done is next to impossible. Hopefully I can catch up on everyone this weekend. Luv you all!


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning ladies! Did everyone have a good weekend? It was my one year anniversary with DH, and we had a nice date night and just laid low on Saturday... I was really sick yesterday, but what can you do? At least we got out of the house and had some fun part of the weekend. Today is my scan! BLAGH! I'm nervous, but not too nervous. I hate the :sick: feeling, but I guess it IS reassuring that all is well...

Dee, I hope you get some answers from your MRI... and Brandy, no worries, we'll be here... Kylar, sounds like a LOT of appointments coming up--yikes! What do you do with your daycare kids when you have to go to the doctor?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck Ready!!! ;) Cant wait to see good news!!

I have a sub that comes and watches the kids on days I have appointments! I just got a new one for this summer to help with all the tons of them I will now have! Problem is I have to pay her each time so it is going to get expensive!! Boo! My mom is a school teacher and off during the summer, i wish i could have her do it but she had surgery and isnt able to do much ;( oh well, this baby is expensive already, lol! but worth it!!


----------



## ready4baby

I'm back already--we have a perfect baby! Measuring 21.5mm long, just 2 days ahead of where I predicted. So, we're sticking with my due date--Jan 12! It still looks like a blob...she did an external ultrasound this time, so I think the resolution isn't as good as internal. First time I've had it that way, but it doesn't matter. The little peanut had a strong heartbeat and my doc was as happy as us. :happydance:


----------



## Kylarsmom

YAY!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rosababy

Ready, so glad to hear that everything looks good and is going well!! :happydance:



nypage1981 said:


> Yes I was thinking injections of a different medicine of some sorts is what he meant. Maybe push for that a bit since you will be able to do some BDing on your own, but the meds would be nice to try until you could do IUI.
> 
> Hsg- I am the "nurse" who is in on those with the patient....its done in radiology so picture a radiology nurse, anyways its actually the radiologic technologist but people don't know what that means. lol. My biggest advice is to take a pain reliever an hour before your procedure, and to BREATHE. Sounds so stupid but while they inject the dye into this little catheter thingy, it can sometimes just tighten up uterus with some crampiness and women tend to hold breath in that situation but that makes your muscles in uterus tenser, and it hurts more. So while they are injection the stuff, close your eyes and do deep breathing cuz honestly a loose uterus is a less crampy uterus! Lol. Otherwise its seriously not bad at all. Thats just advice to make the crampiness at its minimal. Which isnt even that bad to begin with and its quick!

Ny, I took your advice for both procedures (friday and hsg today) and BREATHED. I think it helped a lot. The hsg was not so bad, actually. The hysteroscopy and endometrial biopsy was WAY worse, this was nothing compared to it. Uncomfortable, but quick. As far as the results go, the doc was not sure...there was too much dye that didn't go through the tubes, even though some of it did. Some of it was going through the blood vessels, and he's not sure why. He THINKS they're clear, but could not get a good enough answer from the pic. He might have to do a laproscopy to see closer. Awesome. It just keeps getting better and better.



loveinbinary said:


> Rosa- :haha: sad bleeds into insanity where ttc/pregnancy are concerned. You are going to be such a trip when you get your bfp. That's when insanity begins to bleed over the sad until everyone thinks you're a nutjob lol. But you'll always have us other crazy ladies. To be honest I would have started to cry too seeing all that stuff. Even now when I go in for my checkups I get really nervous if I see equipment just lying around that I'm not familiar with. "you want to stick what where?!?" I'm sorry you had to go through that pain and discomfort but anything for a bfp right? I'll hack off my own leg for a healthy LO and to be honest I'm pretty fond of having two legs lol. At least your doctor didn't say there wasn't anything he can do for you this cycle as far as trying to rush things slog for timing sake. He sounds wonderful. Even if it's not IUI maybe he'll have some other great plan that will do the trick.

My dh was thinking maybe they'd freeze his sperm for a July IUI. :shrug: Maybe that's what the doc meant. I'll bring it up. However, with this tube issue, we may have to get all of that done before the IUI anyway. We may HAVE to wait until September. :wacko:

I was really hoping for an "ALL CLEAR!!!" from the end of the table, but not so much. My mom and dh said but if everything is totally fine at the end of this, we're back at square one and have no idea why we can't get pregnant. At least this way, he'll know what to fix, etc. Why can't I just be normal?! :hissy:


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, I'm sorry this process has been frustrating so far! We're here for you :hugs: Glad to hear that breathing helped to get through the procedure--probably a good technique for labor some day too ;) When is your consultation to get the run down on what the doctor is proposing next? Or do you have more tests this week?


----------



## rosababy

Ready, this was the last test. However, I might have to have laprascopy...still not sure hot to spell it. Consultation is Wednesday, and we'll get all the answers then.


----------



## ready4baby

Wow, that was quick! Well, big FX for Wednesday--your doc sounds very thorough, so I'm sure he will have a great plan in place to talk to you about. Try not to assume gloom & doom...remember what he said from the get-go, you are young & he's glad you came in & he's going to help you make this happen.


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Wow, that was quick! Well, big FX for Wednesday--your doc sounds very thorough, so I'm sure he will have a great plan in place to talk to you about. Try not to assume gloom & doom...remember what he said from the get-go, you are young & he's glad you came in & he's going to help you make this happen.

Thanks. The more I sit here, the more I'm like ivf will be the only way. :sad2: But then, I remind myself to stop being a sad sack and not to assume the worst. One of the things I like about this clinic is things move quickly! The doc is awesome, so I'm hoping he can figure out a way to make this process as natural as possible. :shrug:


----------



## ready4baby

You're right that your doc seems to move quickly :thumbup: It doesn't seem that IVF is the FIRST step for you, but if it ends there... remember that people with IVF babies are thrilled to have their LOs, no matter how they came about. It's going to be ok...2 more days to hear all that he has to say!

Where are our bnb buds?


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats on seeing your little beanie on the scan Ready - bet you were thrilled to see all was ok and the heartbeat 

Rosa - i hope all these procedures turn into something fantastic for you - good on you for keeping going and never loose hope of a dream! :flower:


----------



## Kylarsmom

good thing about the laproscopy thing is that the rate of bfp after it is pretty high from what i hear!!


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom said:


> good thing about the laproscopy thing is that the rate of bfp after it is pretty high from what i hear!!

Oh really? I heard that about the hsg, which is what I had today, so if it's the same for the laparoscopy, I'm golden!


----------



## Deethehippy

I phoned the MRI people and they said they have to be cautious with any procedure of this type during the first tri even though no actual risks are proven and it is mainly with the MRI injection medium (which i dont need).

I decided to re-book for when my AF is due so i will know for sure one way or the other, a few days will make no difference to my headaches, and it also means i am still in the running this month - yippeee!! :flower:

Hope everyone else is ok :flower:


----------



## Kylarsmom

rosababy said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> good thing about the laproscopy thing is that the rate of bfp after it is pretty high from what i hear!!
> 
> Oh really? I heard that about the hsg, which is what I had today, so if it's the same for the laparoscopy, I'm golden!Click to expand...

yup, especially if that is really the root of the problem, if its something else, then probably not, but it def wouldnt HURT your odds. My mom had it done right before she got pregnant and so did one of my best friends :thumbup:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Deethehippy said:


> I phoned the MRI people and they said they have to be cautious with any procedure of this type during the first tri even though no actual risks are proven and it is mainly with the MRI injection medium (which i dont need).
> 
> I decided to re-book for when my AF is due so i will know for sure one way or the other, a few days will make no difference to my headaches, and it also means i am still in the running this month - yippeee!! :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok :flower:

smart choice!


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls-

Ready- yay for a baby blob with a heart beat still! I am so happy for you and you are 8 weeks. WOW! Seems to have flown...for me at least:) You must be overjoyed, when will it sink in for you?

Dee- thats a good idea, the magnetic resonance in the MRI machine can be a tad harmful to developing cells of the baby so early on and change things, so yes, you should do it with AF coming to be safe.

I have had a serious wave of sickness again...although this time seems different than just morning sickness. My stomach has been having such aweful cramping and pain up high that I was in tears last night and debating an ER visit. I did not go, but had to call in today from work as I keep barfing and am in so much pain. Hope its just evil morning sickness again and not a gallbladder issue or something. Ugh. 

Getting better though, been resting a ton.


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, Thank you! I think every week it sinks in more & more...I ALMOST believe that I'm going to have a :baby: Maybe a couple more weeks and I'll be there. :dohh: 

I'm so sorry you've been so sick! That blows big time... Did you call your doctor at all? Are you still feeling better? If not, please call your doc! We want you to be well...


----------



## nypage1981

No, i didnt call the doc. Idk, last time I brought up these issues he said take out dairy products. Maybe i'll try that, im not convinced though for that to be it. Not really feeling well yet. I must have major baby induced IBS or something. Mean Bean.


----------



## Deethehippy

NY - i have IBS and it sucks bigtime until you find out your triggers - i hope you dont have that and maybe just a mild tummy bug?

one thing that helped me the most with my IBS was to reduce or cut out wholewheat and fresh breads/pastries. Oats, rice and corn are much milder on the gut and also stress rears it up bigtime - hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## rosababy

Went to our consultation today. I feel so encouraged...because I had a weirdo hsg result (some of the dye went through the tubes, but some of it pooled at the top of the uterus and went through the blood vessels), we're doing a laparoscopy to see what's up. He suspects a little endometriosis. In which case, he'll laser it out while I'm under and we'll do an IUI after that. He said his goal is for us to be preggo by the end of the summer. :happydance: Sign me up! Said WORST case scenario is my tubes are blocked or nonfunctional and we do ivf. However, I still have to convince dh that this is an option...he's not so much into it. Hopefully, we won't get to this point. But he doesn't think they are blocked.


----------



## ready4baby

That's great Rosa! :thumbup: I'm so happy your doctor has encouraged you and lifted your spirits (as he should). BFP this summer! Yay!


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> That's great Rosa! :thumbup: I'm so happy your doctor has encouraged you and lifted your spirits (as he should). BFP this summer! Yay!

Thanks! He's so awesome. :bfp: this summer!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Awesome motivating news Rosa!! Do you have to pay a lot if you end up doing the IVF route? Ive heard that kind of stuff is so expensive! Hopefully it wont come to that though!! When is the laproscopy?


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom said:


> Awesome motivating news Rosa!! Do you have to pay a lot if you end up doing the IVF route? Ive heard that kind of stuff is so expensive! Hopefully it wont come to that though!! When is the laproscopy?

Hopefully it won't come to IVF, but my insurance covers $100,000 of it. All IUIs are covered, as well. This is when I'm happy I paid so much for the top insurance package! Lap will be scheduled after my next period, probably around cd5-9 or so.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, that's just great that your insurance covers it! I have good insurance, but they don't do any fertility treatments; you are very fortunate!!

How is everyone lately? I know we all get busy and preoccupied (and sometimes need a ttc break)...it certainly has been quiet in here. I hope everyone is feeling well and optimistic and enjoying the start of summer :shipw: :coolio: :icecream:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Wow Rosa, that is awesome!! 

I had my first non stress test today! I have to get them every monday and friday! it is actually kind of cool bc its in the labor and delivery at the hospital i will be delivering at. so i will get to know the area and all the nurses there before im actually there having the baby and that will be so neat i think!! anyway the stress test was great his heartrate accellerated at the appropriate time so hes all good! 32 weeks now, i cant believe how close its getting!!


----------



## Deethehippy

How is everyone? - been a bit quiet on here recently...
I can't believe how close we are to seeing some BABIES! :0)
God i want my BFP soon - still waiting for ovulation - should have occurred by next weekend so i am planning lots of BDing this week :flower:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Spent Friday night in the ER after waking up at midnight to horrrrrrible pain in my lower right side and back. The pain was almost as painful as when I had my son, but it was consistent pain, unlike contractions. they hooked me up to a monitor and i couldnt even lie in the bed for them to check on my baby bc i was in so much pain and couldnt lay still i had to get up and down and move around it was awful. they finally gave me some pain meds that helped me hold still for a little while but then i was back to hurting again an hr later... and started feeling painful contractions.. They checked my cervix and i was at a 2, but they said that was not really much to worry about since it was my 2nd baby and i hadnt started effacing or anything like that. but they did give me a shot to stop my contractions and new different pain meds. Then they tested my urine and said i was dehydrated so got me on an IV.. but my bloods and everything else looked fine so they dont really know what was causing the pain.. but either the IV or the contraction medicine helped bc it did not return once the pain meds wore off in the morning. had an ultrasound and baby was fine, amniotic fluid was a little low but not significantly. been resting all day since getting home at 9am sat morning and im still exhausted, but no pain so that is all i can ask for


----------



## nypage1981

Asses heather I am hoping you can hold out a few more weeks and your lil guy doesn't come to early. You must have been pretty scared. Glad the pain is gone and now relax. Did they put you on bed rest? Don't think I would do my daycare and run after other kids right now if it were me......

Hope everyone is ok. And a random thought, I really hope that EJ is well and just not on here cuz she is blissfully preggers! Sad that she left. 

Hope everyone is well. I am, again working each day all week and up at 5 am so doubt I'll be on here so have a great week!


----------



## nypage1981

Whoa heather I didn't mean to say asses in that. Lol. I meant awwwwww. iPad corrected it sorry!


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry about all that pain Heather - could it of been a trapped nerve or something cus maybe baby has shifted around or something? How horrible to be so uncomfy and now tired :/ Hope it all feels much better soon for you.
Little Kendon needs to come on the date planned and not before!  :flower:


----------



## ready4baby

Heather, I'm so sorry you went through that! It sounds very painful, and frustrating too since they don't know what caused it... What a relief that contractions stopped, your LO is okay, and you can rest now. I hope you have a few days off to recover... :hugs:

How is everyone? It rained continuously this weekend, which made for a sleepy weekend for a tired me. Yesterday, I bought my first ever maternity item--shorts! I tried on every pair of shorts I own and not a one either fit my body or felt comfortable. I know it's early, but I got a low-rise pair and the maternity flap can just fold over like a bella band until I need it. Feels like pjs compared to my other clothes :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks guys, I have rested all weekend and am feeling normal, but im still scared it will happen again. Trying to drink as much water as possibly since i was dehydrated. i go back for a non stress test tonight and am waiting to hear back from my dr when she wants to see me again since my next scheduled appt isnt for 2 more weeks. Ill let you know if anything happens! I cant afford to close my daycare right now and if i did i'd loose my clients for after maternity leave too and we simply cant afford to be a one income family ;( but i am trying to only to the basics and not overdue it as much as possible. hopefully that will be enough to keep me off bedrest bc if i am on bedrest that would be terrible.


----------



## Starchase

Hi ladies

Sorry not been around my Internet broke and with the new job and tiredness it's been really hard but not as hard as what some of u have been through it's been a tough couple of weeks for ya sending u all hugs xx

Heather u must have been petrified so happy he is still snug as a bug thou u take care of yourself x

Rosa massive hugs for u but ur dr sounds amazing so switched on and helpful loving the bfp by end of summer x

Ny beautiful scan of ur gorgeous little boy xx

Ready so happy ur scan went well and u saw the heartbeat great feeling isn't it sorry ur still feeling yuck I dis till 11 wks then it vanished not long to go x

Repo u mist have been petrified I know what it's like to have a sick child glad to hear she can grow out of it and they know what caused it hopefully her meds will control it xx

Dee good luck with MRI scan but hopefully it will be delayed till next year xx

Love not long now sorry u haven't been well either hopefully ur feeling abit mote healthier now xx

How's Kiki didn't see any posts from her either xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone thought about u all loads xx


----------



## Starchase

Xxx


----------



## ready4baby

Hi, Star! Good to hear from you! :) I'm about 10 weeks now, so I hope my MS goes away at 11 like yours did :thumbup: I've been so darn tired & queasy that I lay on my couch and daydream that I'm working on projects and finishing things around the house. But by the end of the night, I've done nothing but watch TV or rest!

Anyone heard from Love? She's usually such a regular on here--I'm hope you're okay hun!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Do any of you FB? Want to be friends? Add me if you want, Heather Giddings


----------



## Deethehippy

Yeah anyone can add me too if they like: Dee (Domanique) Holman


----------



## Kylarsmom

where is everyone? I keep checking this thread and no one is talking!


----------



## ready4baby

I'm here, Heather! I dunno why it is so quiet lately...maybe everyone is enjoying the start of summer and hanging outside instead of glued to their desks like I am :p I had a great day yesterday, the first in two weeks where I practically didn't feel queasy (until like 8 or 9 at night, which is pretty damn good!). I'm hoping to turn a corner on MS soon and start to really enjoy actually being pregnant. Do you get indigestion? I didn't even know what this really was until the last few weeks. It SUCKS! How are you doing?


----------



## rosababy

I keep checking, too, but I don't have much to report. I'm assuming I'm in the 2ww now, just chilling out waiting for summer break to start. :coffee:


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa! You're here...yay for 2ww :) When are classes over, and what do you do with your time off in the summer?


----------



## rosababy

I take classes of my own (for professional development), and we have a few vacations planned. :happydance: What else do I do...? Relax and refresh. I very seriously could not do this job if I didn't have this refresh time. It's draining.


----------



## ready4baby

That's very cool, Rosa...it must be nice to have downtime after a crazy year. Did you guys book your spain trip? 

Hope everyone else is doing well this week!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ready, Im so glad you're starting to feel a tad better! I have started getting the sickness back again! BOO! THought it was a first tri thing, lol. I even had my dr get me some zofran for the nauesa its been so bad in the afternoons ;( sucks! Oh gosh yes the indigestion was terrible in the beginning, now its the heartburn, ugh it is so bad at night! i had it the whole nine months with kylar but this time its been a 3rd trimester thing when i lay down at night! its so bad i cant sleep :(


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> That's very cool, Rosa...it must be nice to have downtime after a crazy year. Did you guys book your spain trip?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well this week!

No, no Spain this year. We decided to go sometime when I'd definitely be able to enjoy the Spanish wine country. However, looks like I won't be preggo by August, so now we're wishing we'd gone there! We also decided it would be a little out of our price range at this point, so we're going on a Canadian/New England cruise. Nothing too big, but first time cruising for both of us, so we're pretty excited.


----------



## Starchase

Hello ladies

Yeah to feeling better Ready I'm feeling pretty ropey just now not sure what it is just yucky not good... :( maybe its just a bug... oh Kylar not long to go for u at all :) cant wait to see photo of him here now

XXxx


----------



## Deethehippy

I think i am 'fertile' this weekend ladies so we will be BDing as much as possible (my IBS just flared up so i cant have TOO much sex or it can hurt! - sorry TMI)
but i am just hoping sooo bad that a lucky swimmer gets through to a lucky eggie :flower:

Hope everyone is ok and you pregnant ladies are not too uncomfortable this weekend or too sickie :flower:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Where is Love?


----------



## ready4baby

Hey girls! I'm sorry you're not feeling well Star--any better now? Rosa, your trip sounds great! I'm totally jealous :)

Kylar, I'm worried about love as well...I hope she is just busy and all is well in her world!

I'm having my third day in a row of feeling good during the day (morning sickness always kicks in later in the evening), so I am relishing my hours of feeling good & doing fun things with family & projects around the house. I hope everyone is enjoying their weekends--it's gorgeous here! Happy Father's day to all the daddies!


----------



## Deethehippy

I wondered where Love was too - hope she is just without internet or something.


----------



## ready4baby

I hope so too!...

We had some baby fun this weekend--we tried a couple of different gender prediction methods & all signs point to boy! A few of us (DH & I included) still lean towards girl, so who knows :shrug: I had my first prental screen this morning--six friggin vials of blood plus urine. And my next ultrasound is Wednesday! I hope, hope, hope to see something real besides a blob this time. Pretty please for arms & legs, even a face profile! 11 weeks, it's possible isn't it?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ready- i could see arms at legs at my 7w4d ultrasound , so im pretty sure by 11 you should at least get arms and legs, hopefully a profile, i didnt have another til 14 weeks so i cant really say from personal experience, but i think a lot of people have profile pics at 11 and 12 weeks ;) good luck!! glad you are having some feeling good days!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Dee, did you get your BD'ing in this weekend?!


----------



## ready4baby

Kylarsmom said:


> Ready- i could see arms at legs at my 7w4d ultrasound , so im pretty sure by 11 you should at least get arms and legs, hopefully a profile, i didnt have another til 14 weeks so i cant really say from personal experience, but i think a lot of people have profile pics at 11 and 12 weeks ;) good luck!! glad you are having some feeling good days!

Thanks! I didn't see much except a big head and blob @ 8.5 weeks but that was an abdominal scan, so I think the clarity isn't as good. Hopefully a couple of weeks later, you will be right! I'm having a queasy day today, but have been feeling a little better in general the last 1/2 week. I hope this is a trend ;)


----------



## ready4baby

Is your queasiness better, Heather?


----------



## Deethehippy

Heather - yeah we did some BDing, not as much as i hoped cus i had tummy ache but we did some pre-weekend too so hopefully there were some swimmies already waiting - i have to just hope anyway 
When i got my last BFP we BD'ed once so that keeps me going :flower:

How are you doing?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ready- good to hear! My queasiness is still going on in the afternoons, but i realized a trend, with my home daycare, the kids nap for 2 hours and i have been taking a nap as well, but when i wake up is when i start feeling sick, so i think im going to have to stop napping and just rest! I called in and got a perscription for more nausea meds but havent had a chance to go pick them up yet ;/ 

Dee- Good, Im sure that there are enough swimmers! I was so worried the month i got my BFP bc we didnt do it as much as i had wanted, but it ended up being enough! ;) It only takes one tiny little guy!!


----------



## ready4baby

Kylar, I hope skipping the nap makes a difference for you! I didn't realize nausea could creep up on you again in third tri--yikes, that's not for me! Hope you feel better...

Rosa, how's your cycle going? Do you have a test date?


----------



## repogirl813

I'm sorry being nauseaus has come back to get you kylar, I really hope skipping napping helps you out! Dee I have my fx for you! Ready, glad to see all is going good for you! Rosa, hoping all Is still good with you and have you set a test date yet?

afm, I have my growth scan on thursday really hoping all is still good and the sch and placenta previa have fixed themselves at this point! I am hoping for a girl but will be happy as long as the baby is healthy!!!


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Rosa, how's your cycle going? Do you have a test date?

Oh I'm just fine. Sore :holly: and some creamy cm the other day (watery too) but that doesn't mean a thing with me, evidently, so who knows. No test date yet. I suspect af to come around the 28th or 29th, so I'm just chillin'. :coffee:

I honestly don't expect anything from this cycle. I completely expect af to come, schedule the laparoscopy and have an IUI in September. I would have one in August, but we'll be on our cruise. Which is fun, we'll still try naturally :winkwink: but really not expecting anything until the fall. That's fine. I'm feeling very relaxed.

Annnnd....it's officially summer for me! VERY long school year, but it's over! :wohoo:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ready- no nap today and i still felt awwwwful today!! so must not be the naps. I have got to get the the pharmacy to pick up my sickness meds. I had heard of sickness returning in 3rd tri to some people, but it's not fair... booo...


----------



## loveinbinary

Sorry I've been MIA for a while, there's just been so much going on. Working full time, a death in the family, my trip to Ohio last Wednesday (got back yesterday evening).. I've just had no time to peek in and I feel bad about that. Right now I'm updating from the hospital where I've been since about 4 this afternoon. DH and I had a lazy morning, breakfast on the couch, a nice shower together and bd afterwards. Well after we finished I noticed I was bleeding bright red. I called the doctors office and they told me to head to labor and delivery. They hooked me up to monitors and I started having minor cramps and contractions. I was placed on an iv while we waited on my doctor to arrive in hopes it would slow the contractions. My doctor finally arrived and did an exam. Turns out I was boarding 2cm dilated and baby was head down pushing on my cervix and definitely in preterm labor. So now I'm on meds to try and stop the contractions, two types of antibiotics, and steroids to help mature baby's lungs in case the contractions don't stop. The contractions seem to be easing a bit but they still come from time to time. So I'm stuck here for a couple days to see what is going to happen. Doctor said that bd'ing this morning didn't cause this to happen. I was already in the early stages of it (unknowingly) and bd'ing caused the bleeding since my cervix was already vulnerable but I was already dilated. I'm so exhausted and uncomfortable. I hope everyone else is doing well though.


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry Heather that sucks - have you tried eating little and often and all that?
What about ginger herbal teas? I hope its just a passing short phase.

I ended up telling some of the ladies at work i had been TTC for a year (i didnt mention the MC) and they all tried to give me friendly advice such as 'well you just have to relax' and 'it will happen when you least expect, dont think about it'
I wanted to thump them all! LOL
Why do people come out with the same old useless 'help' - bah lol
Plus now they will keep asking - how could i of been so stupid?

I'm off to a concert on the 9th so i pray i get my BFP and then i can take a secret with me too :flower:


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh Love, i just read you post! I hope things all calm down for you hun and the contractions stop. How scary. But i think you are far enough along for babe to be just fine  am thinking of you, good luck (hugs)


----------



## ready4baby

Love, you poor thing! We were worried about you :hugs: Dee is completely right...worst case scenario, your little man is big enough to do okay even if you deliver soon! But hopefully the meds slow things down & buy you another couple of weeks. We are here for you--don't feel bad about not posting. Let us know how you are when you have time...


----------



## ready4baby

Heather, I can't believe you are so sick--is it the queasy feeling, or are you throwing up too? That sucks! Get the meds today...

Dee, people just don't know what to say about ttc. It's like we are all programmed to say the wrong or least helpful catch phrases when the topic comes up; don't take it personally!

Today is my ultrasound day; I'm just waiting to hear from the doc about what time to go in...yikes!


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- as ready said, people don't really know what to say when the topic comes up. We try to be friendly and supportive by saying "it"ll happen if you relax" but have no idea how frustrating it is. It also depends on how close you are to the person and how knowledgeable they are about ttc. If you aren't the best of friends it may be awkward to bring up some of the various thing to try aside from "relaxing". 

Ready- oooh! I can't wait to see new pics of your little one!! How have you been feeling? Starting to get excited? I remember being where you are now and thinking "wow, I never thought I would be here". Just wait till you hit more milestones: 20,24,30,34 weeks... It feels so surreal. 

As for me, not a whole lot going on. Still strapped to my bed by a slew of wires and cords. They upped my meds late last night because the contractions started coming more. DH stayed with me and is still sleeping in the chair next to the bed. This has made everything more real. I knew I was having a baby... Later.. But him trying to come early made me realize how unprepared I am. I'm terrified to have him. I don't know how to take care of a baby. Had an ultrasound last night to check his development. Cute as a button, because that's a requirement lol. He weighs 4lbs 9oz right now based on the measurements they took. I know he would be fine if he came now but I'd prefer he gain at least another pound before he decides he's ready. I've been listening to his heartbeat on the monitor for 16 hours now. Guess this makes up for not getting a Doppler lol. It's a beautiful sound I tell you. This whole situation is funny really. While I was in Ohio my grandma took my mom and I to see her psychic, the same psychic who told my grandma that I was going to be pregnant. She told me that this LO was going to come early but that he'd be fine. Day after I get home look what happens, he tries to come early. We still don't know if I'm having him or not but he's still trying.


----------



## nypage1981

Love, I am scared for you but know that your guy will be beautiful and ready even if he comes now. Its not ideal, but some things in life just happen as they should, so have faith that it will all be ok. I will be thinking of you! Enjoy hearing that heart beating away:)


----------



## ready4baby

Love, I think it is really common to feel unprepared...after all, you are going to face a major upheaval in your life. You've never been a mom before, or cared for a newborn 24/7. Whether now, or 6 weeks from now, you will face that hurdle. I'm certain you will get through it just fine. You will learn as you go, and become a great mom!

I will have my fingers triple-crossed, though, that your tummy settles down & your little guy can stay warm & cozy for a couple more weeks!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey girlies!

I havent had a whole lot of time to actually sit and post lately, but I have been reading every day. 

Love- I have been worried sick about you! I am praying for you and just know everything is going to be okay with LO. And you are going to be an amazing mom! Dont worry, 99% of it is instinct. It will all come to you the minute you hold him in your arms. :hugs:

Ready- I cant wait to see you ultrasound pics!

As for me, nothing! Lol! My DS's sleep schedule and my husbands new work schedule have made it impossible to BD. We BDed for the first time last night in almost a week. I know, "Oh my? A whole week?" But we are an every day to every other day couple, so it felt like forever. Plus no BD during what I "think" was my fertile period. There's always next month.

So in other news, I have started a new jewelry line! I am super excited about it! I am selling locally and online at Etsy. www.etsy.com/shop/gypsycrochet Let me know whatcha think!

Also, I am a little nervous. Zachary (5yr DS) has a "Screening" for kindergarten at a charter school tomorrow at 11am. What does this mean exactly? Are they going to expect him to be a genius at 5? It is so different now from when my DD was in Kindergarten. They weren't expected to already know everything going in. And to be honest, with the PreK system being so different here, this will be his frist time away from me and in school. I hope I have prepared him enough, but who knows! We work on his letters and numbers constantly but he still gets hung up on them a lot. He has his shapes and colors down pat though. Am I worrying too much? I know this sounds silly, but I'd almost rather just send him to the normal Kindergarten just to relieve this anxiety!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love- I know how you feel, Im not sure if you were here or gone but about a week and a half ago the same thing happened to me, only I wasn't bleeding I just had terrrrrible side and back pain and ended up in ER, dialated to a 2 , and having contractions. They stopped my contractions with a shot, and said that I was dehydrated. After the IV I was feeling much better so they are pretty sure my preterm labor started from the dehydration!! But it was awfully scary as I was 32 weeks. Are they worried about his weight? at 33 weeks Kendon was 5 lbs already, and you're like a week further than me. But they also say that those machines can be off target quite a bit on the weight, bc it doesnt measure fat! So maybe he weighs more than they think ;) Get some rest and we hope to here back from you soon! You and baby are in my prayers!!

Ready- I have been doing the so sick I feel like vomitting but nothing comes out - thing... but i picked up my meds yesterday so when it hits today Im prepared! I also was out of my diabetic test strips so it could be my blood sugar being messed up and i was unaware b/c i couldnt test it and see if my blood sugar was low. but i got some more of those too so i'm good to go now!! ;)


----------



## ready4baby

Oh I just had to post!! :cloud9: I didn't expect to feel like this...I had my 11 week US & oh my gosh was it fun :) This was abdominal, so not as clear, but even so...we could kinda make out a face profile, and definitely arms & legs and knees. The pics maybe aren't that clear, but my heart completely & totally melted during it. You know how if you lay a baby down and tickle her a little, the arms & legs go bouncing & waving like crazy? Right in the middle of the ultrasound, our baby did that. I just about died; it was so cute. She/he is about 2 inches tall and already formed & moving around. It's mind boggling and we're so happy.
 



Attached Files:







profile.JPG
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 0









body.JPG
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nypage1981

OMG Ready- I just teared up for you. This is really it! You have a real, growing, forming baby inside of you and im just over the moon now. Its really amazing isnt it? Did they do the NT test of the back of the neck for downs? Mine was done a tad before 12 weeks....i think they've only got until 12-13 weeks to do it. Its optional though, but i was advised to do it so i did. Yay for a lovely baby in there! How did your Step son take the news? Or have you waited to tell him still? 

My daughter is now in love with Bean inside me and I am just thrilled at her interest and concern with it all. So cute. 

I still get sick once in a while. It will be like a day of puking and sickness out of no where. Its so lovely. Now the biggest thing has been acidy heart burn and indigestion. Sooooo not fun! But love feeling the dance party inside there at times!

Wow Kylar- your little guy is big in there! He would probably be all ready to come out if it happened early, huh. Thats a good weight, and that was a couple weeks ago even! 

Love, Kylar- you should post another bump pic! Im excited to see the tummys in the 30's weeks!


----------



## ready4baby

Thank you Ny--I've been tearing up too! It's so much more real now... DH was totally floored by the waving and kicking; he can't get over it. I think it's more real to him now too.

I'm sorry to hear you are still having sick days! Ugh--I'm still hanging onto hope that my MS will ease away over the next 2 or 3 weeks. We haven't told my ss yet... but I am so glad that Ella has come around so well! How could she not; babies are irresistable! I think my stepson will be very happy. I've been thinking about trying to include him in the US where we learn the gender. 

Kylar, I hope your meds work for you today!


----------



## loveinbinary

Thank you all so much. It makes me feel better knowing you are all keeping such good thoughts for little Roman. 

Kylar- they didn't give me a shot to stop contractions. I'm on a magnesium drip as well as the regular iv and an antibiotic drip plus steroids to help his lungs mature. They also gave me two horsepill antibiotics of a different type and a shot of something unpleasant in my butt. The bleeding has just about stopped, still wiping pink when I pee. I'm not feeling many of the contractions but they are still being picked up on the monitor. The doctor said they are keeping me till the weekend, for now. If anything changes I may be here longer. Everything else with the baby looks fine so I'm not really all that concerned if he does come early. I'm just worried about what happens after they send me home if they can stop the labor. I can't afford to use all my mat leave before the baby gets here but I don't know if they will let me go back to work. 

Ready!! How'd the scan go!! I need to see cute pictures and awesome news to cheer me up!! 

Brandy- I know how you feel. DH and I are a very active couple too. Doctor told us this morning that we aren't allowed to bd until at least 37 weeks. Feels like forever from now and the farther along I get the more I want. Go figure.


----------



## loveinbinary

Clearly I missed that post ready. SO FREAKING CUTE!! You are 100% for real having a baby. Looks absolutely perfect!! You must be overjoyed!! That made my day.


----------



## ready4baby

loveinbinary said:


> Clearly I missed that post ready. SO FREAKING CUTE!! You are 100% for real having a baby. Looks absolutely perfect!! You must be overjoyed!! That made my day.

Hehe, thank you :happydance: I AM overjoyed. I keep tearing up. I loved seeing an actual baby on that screen and I loved seeing how happy DH was.

Take it easy over there and think good thoughts about Roman...we certainly are. There's nothing you can do right now about the work situation so just focus on resting; you can deal with all of that once they see if they are able to stop your labor. Is your family visiting?


----------



## loveinbinary

This is the last bump pic I took at about 31 weeks I think. Everyone is telling me how small I am for being so far along. With all the weight I have gained I was afraid people were going to tell me what a whale I am.
 



Attached Files:







587d32f5.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## loveinbinary

DH has stayed with me, he ran home to care for the cats and pick up a couple things. My mom is still in Ohio but she's driving home first thing in the morning and I'm sure she going to head straight here. The inlaws haven't been by because DH knows I would rather not see them right now. A close friend is dropping by later today so that will be nice.


----------



## nypage1981

Wow you are tiny! I am about that right now! Lol.


----------



## ready4baby

I agree, you look little, Love! Lucky you...that's a very nice bump :) 

Probably a good call on the in laws, but I hope your mom visits soon. :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

I am so excited! Oh just told me he scheduled a 3d/4d scan for july 2nd morning! I will be 24 weeks and cannot wait! He bought a package of 2 scans so that one is earlier and hopefully see a lot of movement and stuff, and the second one is 30-33 weeks when its chubbier!


----------



## loveinbinary

I have no idea how I'm this small with all the weight I've gained. Makes me quite hopeful that I'll be able to drop the baby weight and then some with relative ease after he gets here. 

Ny!!! Lucky duck!!! Your DH is wonderful. I bet you are so excited. Those will be absolutely adorable photos. 

I picked up a scrapbook while I was in Ohio and a ton of baby stickers and scrapbook odds and ends. I can't wait to get started with putting his scan pictures in there.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love- that IS a small bump! Mine looks waaaay bigger lol! Ill attach a couple of pics here in a bit. 

Ready!! How flipping exciting!!! He/she is perfect!!! I have a feeling its a girl for some reason!! Bound to be a girl at some point everyone else here keeps having boys! lol


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ok the first is my 30 week comparison with Kylar then Kendon =)

then is Father's Day, 33 weeks

New shirts for the boys

33 1/2 weeks:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







30 wkcompare.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3









264353_1777262318347_1443030131_31458457_4859444_n.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 2









shirts.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1









33 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Deethehippy

Love - your bump is mini for that far along although with my first i was tiny too and some clients even asked me why i was leaving work! good luck with everything in the hospital :flower:

Ready - wow! what fab scans with a proper baby in them - congrats :flower:

NY - how fabulous that you get a lovely scan like that - enjoy it :flower:

Goodness - all you pregnant ladies - i wanna join in!!!!!!!


----------



## ready4baby

Heather, your bump is perfect! How cute! Maybe you are right about it being a girl...DH & I still think so...

Ny, that's an awesome surprise about the scan--what a good OH....

Dee, we WANT you to join us :) Soon. And Rosa & Brandy & everyone...it's only a matter of time. 

So I sent my scan to my sisters and they pretty much said a lot of imagination was required to see what I said was in there ;) The anatomy seem so obvious to me--I guess I've spent too much time looking online at ultrasounds :blush:


----------



## nypage1981

Cute Heather! I expected it to be bigger that far along! Not sure why...I have seen so many lately in the 20's that I dont know what to expect for 3rd trimester. 

Ready- maybe the pics just arent that clear, but some places have higher res than others.....forgot if you answered, was that your NT scan?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ready- I can totally see it all, its just the clarity of the pics are a bit fuzzy, but i always could see more in my photos than other people bc i had seen it in real life, and the still images dont look as clear as in person when its moving around and on that screen. but i can see limbs and everything on there!!

Ny- I feel like the pictures don't do it justice, it seems way bigger in real life! Maybe i'll take a bare belly pic so you can see the massiveness of it! hahaha! but ive been told im small for as far as i am, but i dont think im near as small as love looks! but ive seen people twice as big as me at this far along, i think everyones just different! ;)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Does anyone know where Mrs is?


----------



## Kiki0522

HELLO LADIES!! :hi: 

Rosa- Yay for summer vacation!! How are you doing hun? 

Heather- I read about what you went through. I'm so sorry you had to! My goodness that must have been so scary. I'm glad everything is good now! - You look fantastic!! 

Ready- Those pictures of the peanut are SO fantastic!! Oh my goodness I am so incredibly happy for you! Oh the joy you and hubby must feel. You guys deserve it so much! That made my day to see those! :) 

Love- I am so sorry you are going through all this right now. But like everyone says.. He will be perfect if he decides to come now. Fingers crossed he can stick it out a while longer though. I am thinking of you! Oh and beautiful bump!!

Ny- Hi hun! I can't believe you are 23 weeks! Time is flying by! For me at least, haha! 

Dee- I want to join the pregnant ladies too! Let's get moving! haha :)

:hi: Star and Brandy!!

Sorry I have been MIA ladies. I have just been taking it easy and not stressing. No more opk's, no more temping, haven't been on here much. I think I will go for another HSG in a couple months just to make sure my tube is still open so i'm not just trying and trying if there's a blockage. But we are enjoying life and this whole process a lot more now. I have had a really whacky cycle this month. I think I O'd just the other day on like CD 24! I have never ever O'd that late! But the weird thing is.. I had no signs. I always do so it's very strange. Technically i'm due for AF on Saturday but if I O'd that late, it shouldn't be coming yet. 

I have missed you all SO much!! :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hi KiKi!!! Glad you guys are taking the relaxed method, I hope it works for you all, and that either way it will be a lot less stressful, which is much better for you!! Easier said than done though, I know.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi kiki! Hey, those wacky months have proven on this thread to be "the ones" a few times:) Just sayin! I will pray for your wacky month to produce goodness....glad my times flyin by for you:) It is for me now that im out of that darn first trimester from helL! 

Glad to hear from you again hun!


----------



## nypage1981

Some new bumpie pics! 

Aerial view at 21 weeks not seeing my feets as well!
Baby's first baseball game 22 weeks. 
And the Oh, so scary naked bump pic at 23 weeks today. My first neked one, and it looks huge neked, front view! Lol.
 



Attached Files:







DSC02512.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3









DSC02518.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 5









DSC02517.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 4









DSC02524.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kylarsmom

Cute pics NY! I love that your belly button hasn't popped yet. I will take a bare bump pic for you soon, my belly button is HIDEOUS! Only place ive gotten stretch marks both pregnancies is above my belly button and its from my old piercing hole stretching out, its gross.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Is he behaving yet Love?? I've been checking the computer all evening.


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar- thanks! DAILY my OH makes fun of my belly button which is shallow and pushing...and I try to push it back in. Im terrified for it to pop as it never did with my daughter but im bigger this time around. I dont want it to go!!! I had a belly ring too, thats why i've got a slit above my belly button. I hate mine too thats why i never take bare belly pics.


----------



## ready4baby

Hi girls--aren't we all just chatty lately? Thanks for all the nice thoughts... Ny, this wasn't my nuchal scan. I'm not sure if I'm going to do that. Did you all get the first trimester screening?? I'm not sure if I should. This was just an older ultrasound machine in my docs office--she was just giving us a look at our little babe.

Ny your bump is too cute. All of yours are! I have an outie belly button :blush: and I don't know WHAT that thing is going to do when I get big. 

Kiki! You're back! A chill cycle sounds like just the ticket... You deserve your LO too, and he/she is coming your way. I feel it!


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, I'm jealous of your baseball game! I haven't seen the new stadium yet :( Boo.


----------



## repogirl813

had my scan today and everything went well, and we are having a girl!!!


----------



## ready4baby

Oh, repo, that's great!! You thought it was a girl too :happydance: Congratulations! Any pics?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny!! Your bump is so freaking adorable!!! I wish mine were all round and perky like yours!! From the belly button down mine is all kind of flabby and oh my the stretch marks... I guess since the rest of you are being brave I will post a bare bump when I get out of here. I told you time would fly by once first tri passed. It's so much easier to relax now the real worry stage is over and you can enjoy your bump and all the shopping!

Kiki- wacky cycles do seem to winners around here. Maybe it'll be a winner for you too!! Fingers tightly crossed!!

Repo- grats on team pink!!! Someone here was bound to have a girl. 

As for me, got my last steroid shot last night and baby is doing well. The contractions have pretty much stopped. Just having some very minor ones that I can't feel and aren't any cause for concern. They think these minor ones may be cause by having a full bladder. Haven't seen the doctor yet this morning but I'm hoping when she comes in I'll get good news. I'm dying to go home. They've been saying this weekend but I'm hoping for an early release since all seems well.


----------



## repogirl813

i have pics but cant post them til muy husband gets home and puts them on the computer


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for a girl repo! 

Ready- the new stadium was a ton of fun. That was mine and baby's first baseball game at the new stadium! Loved it. 
Yes- i did all the first trimester screening and is such a relief when everything turns out to be good...its a personal choice but I just had to know...I had the NT scan which is paired with blood work, then later (16? weeks) I had some other blood work that just tells something about it having spina bifida. Those are the 2 tests I had done. 

Love- Cant wait for your pics. Glad baby has settled down... do they say if you'll need bed rest for the rest of the time or anything to keep preterm at bay? Silly baby, giving you some more scares huh. Boys. It is nice to be this far along, I NEVER saw it happening! Now im just excited in a week is my VDAY! however, I keep reading of some losing their LO's at 24 weeks so by golly, i've started worrying all over again! Bring on my 3d/4d scan so I can just see him being safe and sound in there again!

Hope we are all having a lovely day! I worked, then bought some clothes for LO. Its much more expensive to go shopping now that I buy clothes for my daughter and another baby! Yikes! Plus, I keep looking at things at Gap baby and need to stop because that place is insane....I think I'll just hope for my friend at work to give me cute Gap baby clothes hand me downs instead of spending so much on the outfits!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- you really need to stop reading about losses. It's possible to lose a baby at any point in the pregnancy but it far less likely the further along you get. Just focus on the positive and the now. Right how you have a healthy and happy baby you are spending way too much money on for gap clothes lol. I still haven't seen the doctor yet and have no idea when she will be in. I'm going to go crazy here soon I swear. I'm absolutely bored out of my mind. Silly little boy.. Always trying to cause excitement. He best be the quietest baby ever once he's actually here lol or I may try to trade him in :haha: Part of me kind of wishes he would just come already so I can have him, but I'd much rather him gain a couple pounds first. I want him to be healthy and safe. They haven't said anything about once I get out of here. They haven't really given me an idea of when I can expect to leave aside from "this weekend" which could be any time between Friday morning and Sunday night. I'm starting to get frustrated. I have no idea what's going on. The contractions have stopped, have been since last night, and I'm still no closer to going home.


----------



## nypage1981

How strange love that they dont tell you a little more...and that you've not seen a doc? You'd think they want to get people turned out of there quickly if they can, saves money on health care costs and such. So what in the heck are you doing with your time???
and yea, i know things happen at any time....its scary as heck and im such a worrier! But i sure do have a jiggly little guy in there. We play the game now that you mentioned poking and kicking and its fun to play with him:)


----------



## loveinbinary

What am I doing? Aside from going mad... I'm watching a lot of lousy cable and trying not to pull my hair out.. I have no idea why the doctor hasn't been in yet. The nurse comes in every hour or two to check on me. As long as the contractions aren't coming back I don't see why they aren't looking to discharge me quicker. I'm really starting to get uncomfortable. I'm so stiff from being stuck in pretty much one position for the past 3 days. I really just want to go home as soon as possible. 

It's cute that you get to play the poking game. It's so much fun and I think it's adorable that they seem to know you are playing a game with them.


----------



## nypage1981

Anyone have any wonderful remedy for constant acid reflux heart burn stuff? SO disruptive!


----------



## Kiki0522

Ny- You look great! Love the pics! Beautiful bump! 

Repo- Congrats on having a baby girl!! So exciting!

Love- I am glad things have calmed down and I hope you can get out of there soon!

So I decided to take my temp a few days ago just to make sure I O'd because I wasn't sure. And I continued to temp and my temps are consistently rising. They are pretty high for my usual temps so fx'd!! :) 

Hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki, fingers crossed for this cycle--sounds promising (see, you ARE a ttc addict a heart  )

So my peanut gave me a scare last night, or perhaps I gave it to myself. I went to the gym (first time in a week or two because I've been so darn queasy), did the elliptical, a few squats, push ups, and a few crunches. I stopped at the bathroom before leaving, and I wiped pink. :cry: I was devastated. That's just how my mc started last time; I felt just horrible. But it was just that...pink that one time I went to the bathroom and then fine the rest of the night and this morning. Has anyone had that? I'm looking for a cause, something that can ease my mind. Like...a burst capillary? I know I had a nice nose bleed a week ago (thank you pregnancy). I dunno, but I still feel nervous. I think I'm going to call the doc and see if they'll check the heartbeat for me today.

Love, did your doc show up last night and give you any info?


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- woot for rising temps!! I don't know what it is but wacky cycles seem to get the ladies of this thread pregnant. Fingers tightly crossed that this wacky cycle of yours is what gets you nice and preggers!

Ready- definitely give your doctor a call since you're worried. Perhaps you just overdid it last night since it's been a while since you've worked out. I'm sure everything is just fine. At 10 weeks I had bright red bleeding with huge clots and I was really sure that was the end, but here I am still very pregnant with a little bugger who just loves to scare me half to death. 

As for me, I'm completely off the iv. They took me off around 8ish last night. They've swapped me from magnesium to a pill that I have to take every 6 hours for the next couple weeks to prevent contractions. So I'll be taking these even after I go home. I didn't see my doctor last night but one of his partners. She said if these pills keep me from contracting they will be able to send me home to modified bed rest, which means no working for at least the next 2-3 weeks. At that point I can get more bold as I'll be much closer to my due date and if I went into labor they wouldn't try to stop it. I'm a bit worried because we didn't plan on me not being able to work before the baby came and I'm not sure of we will be able to manage. My doctor will be in today and I hope I can talk him into letting me head home. I also want to talk to him about how restricted my bed rest needs to be. I'm hoping, but not holding my breath, that he will allow me to return to work if I promise to take it very easy. DH went to work today so I'm here alone until my mom and sister come by later. No idea when I'll see the doctor today but I'm hoping for good news.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks Love...logically I think everything is fine, but I was really enjoying having nothing to worry about with this pregnancy. The nurse called me back and she thinks all is well and I should take a stool softener to avoid straining & causing myself worry from spotting. Anyone take those? I never have and I'd hate to be running to the bathroom...

I hope the mag pills continue to work for you, Love. At least that will get you out of the cafeteria food & jello desserts. So, you may miss out on a couple of weeks of work that you were planning on having...do you think your inlaws or mom could help out financially to cover that paycheck? You shouldn't have to be worrying and stressing--you need to focus on cooking Roman ;)


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I've avoided stool softeners by eating plenty of frosted mini wheats. Like you, I don't like having to run off to the bathroom several times. I like to be in more control of when I'm going. Just take it easy, maybe don't try to work out like you used to. Go for a walk or maybe focus on your yoga instead. 

I'm not on mag pill, I'm on some sort of blood pressure med that happens to relax the uterus and help prevent contractions. Can't quite recall the name of it off hand. DH and I are going to try and figure things out one way or another. Asking his parents for help is pretty useless. All they are really concerned with are their wants and needs and less with our own. It's complicated. My mom is doing a lot for us and I really appreciate it. We will make it work one way or another. I just can't help but worry since this definitely isn't how I was imagining things going.


----------



## ready4baby

Well the nurses totally humored me and let me come in to try the doppler--heard the little heartbeat thumping away! What a relief :) Despite my logical brain, I cried on the way over there. I'm good now though... I'm not sure about stool softner; she seemed to think this was the issue, and not the exercising. I'm afraid of what it might do. Maybe I'll try it on the weekend?!

Love, gotcha...plenty of things in life do not go as planned. I'm sorry you have to figure this one out...maybe the doc will bring you some good news today :) How was your trip, by the way?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats Repo!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Stool softeners dont' make you go', it just makes it 'easier to go' as i've been told MANY times by nurses lol! So you are fine to take them! They gave them to me in the hospital after having kylar, tid bit of into for you first time mothers, the first BM after delivery is HELL. lol i think it took me over 1 week to finally have one! Ouch. Something not many people tell you... haha. And 6 months later i still bled each time I had one. But that might be bc of my really bad episiotomy? Not sure. Sorry for the TMI, haha, but no one warned me of that and it was not a pleasant surprise!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sorry you had such a scare ready! But I'm glad it appears everything is ok and you got to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- see everything is just fine with your little bean. Spotting can be caused by almost anything really. The fact that it was only just that once and then vanished is a good thing. Glad you were able to stop in for a listen on the Doppler. That is always reassuring. 

My trip was interesting. DH couldn't get the time off so I ended up going alone. My family forbid me from driving so they bought me a plane ticket instead. My flight out on Wednesday was supposed to leave at 7. I was at the airport at 4:30ish and through security before 5. Wasn't expecting it to go that fast. I was told to skip ahead of the security line since I was very noticeably a plus one. Got to love special treatment. Well it started to storm and they closed the airport for a bit canceled my flight. I went back to the ticket counter to rebook for a later flight. There was an 11:25 flight they put me on standby for but there were 30 people waiting so I wasn't able to get on that flight. I was confirmed for a flight at 1 so I finally managed to get out of Chicago after idling in the airport for 8 hours. It was worth it though. I had a nice time with my family and it was a much needed break. My family bought tons of baby stuff for me that my mom brought home since she drove out there and I took a plane back. I found this wonderful diaper bag while I was there. It's huge and has tons of pockets and it's really pretty. I thought it was perfect for only $25. Get to the register and I come to find out it was on clearance for $13.. So I bought two of them lol.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks girls :hugs:

Sounds like you had quite the trip, Love! It's very cool that you got to see your family and they got to participate by shopping for fun baby items... I'd love to have a shower with my family, but they're so far away that I don't see it happening. Your diaper bag sounds great & a like a good deal :) 

Hey, repo, where are you? We were expecting pics!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- glad all is well! Time to buy a doppler for you to have at home:) also- you shouldnt be doing crunches anymore.....all the other stuff should be ok, but now since you spotted I'd be afraid to do the workouts anymore! 

Love- when was this trip? I got lost! Lol. I know you are in hospital, and can't work, but suddenly the trip came up and I was lost. (not hard to lose me though)

Kiki- fingers crossed for you, i hope the wacky cycle means something in your case.


----------



## repogirl813

sorry ready been a hectic end of week my wonderful DH hasn't loaded them yet so I will load them myself either tonight after work or in am and get them in here sorry!!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready is everything still fine?


----------



## ready4baby

Hello, hello...don't be sorry, Repo, we just want to see! :)

Thanks Ny, everything is good. I'm really trying to take the approach of not worrying. If I was bleeding from the placenta or uterus, I probably would be laying on my couch worrying, but to have a little spot from the cervix...I'm okay with that. I did my prenatal yoga today and all seems well. I may try the stool softener thing, just because, hey it can't hurt. We're going to go shopping for BIGGER bras today :) It's a must... How are you? I'm going to be in MN again next weekend--better be good weather!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Glad you are ok Ready :flower: 
I love yoga though have not done any in ages, i really wanna get back to it.
Do you have any links to the pre-natal stuff, i am not even pregnant yet (as far as i know) but would love to do that if i do get a BFP.
Good luck getting some new bras! Are you gonna get nursing ones?


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- I'm sorry you had a scare!! I'm very happy that everything is okay now and that's great that they let you come in to hear the heartbeat! So reassuring! Have fun shopping for bigger bras! :)


Thanks Ladies! I hope this wacky cycle is my ticket! I have a weird thing going on. Yesterday and today I have had a blocked left ear constantly. My ears are never blocked. My temp is still up. In the high range for me. I'm getting kind of anxious here, haha. Getting back into being a crazy ttc girl! Has anyone heard of ears blocked being related? I read that it could be because of the inflammation and sinuses do to hormonal changes but I don't know. I'm probably just crazy. :wacko:


----------



## Deethehippy

What dpo are you Kiki? Never heard of blocked ears but the sinuses are connected to the ears and they can get stuffy - good luck to you! :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Ready I'm sure you are right not to worry about it. plenty of women have spotting for no reason ,me being one! Sensitive cervix is all. just to make sure, you aren't Rh- are you? I am so just wondering. so I am up north right now in Detroit lakes. maybe you've heard of it. and I'm miserable! In laws are driving me crazy, the bed is literally the hardest thing I've ever slept on, my dogs were up whining all night, then a thunderstorm came, and they wake up at dawn and are so loud, and I just want to go home. ugh. hope we have good weather for the 4th! What do you do here for that?

KUKU I good its all good stuff happening to you, and not just a cold coming! What dpo are you and when would we be hearing some news?


----------



## Kiki0522

I'm not sure what dpo I am because I didnt temp all cycle. I am guessing I O'd between cd 20 & 23 because my temps were lower before that. So i should be between 6-9 dpo. My temp went up today to 98.2. It's never been that high. My temps usually are up then drop a bit and rise. If you look at my chart, they are steady and rising. No drops. I am SO warm!! My face is constantly flushed. I'm starting to freak out a little because I don't know when I should :test: Haha.


----------



## Deethehippy

Looking good Kiki 
Is it hot where you are? My temps are pretty high too but the weather here is HOT, i'm not sure if it makes a difference? 
Maybe test tomorrow? I think i am gonna test as soon as my IC's turn up which should be tuesday (10-11dpo)


----------



## Kiki0522

It hasnt been warm here at all. It's been cold and rainy. But I don't think the weather makes a difference so that's good your temps are higher too! I want to test so bad because of my temps but not being sure of what dpo, I should try to hold off a few days. Ahhh!! :wacko:


----------



## Deethehippy

Do you have tests? Even if they are negative i tell myself its just because it was too early so it needn't be depressing but could be good news ! Ahhh it is sooo hard to know..

TONS of babydust to you! (and me!)


----------



## Kiki0522

I just have a digital and I don't want to use those because those won't work until later. I may send the hubby out for one today. I really want to test and then tell myself its too early if its negative, haha. 

Lots of babydust to you hun!!


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki, it's really nice to hear you excited about your cycle :) I know it is best not to obsess, but it certainly is a high to ride the excitement of the tww and symptom spotting. I'm not sure about stuffiness, but I can tell you that my ears have regularly been "popping" the last couple of months. I thought maybe it was allergies, but I don't have much of a problem with those, so maybe it is some sort of pregnancy thing. I found my temps to be very, very reliable in my months of ttc. The truth was that if my temp crossed a certain value & stayed there, I ended up bfp. I truly hope that is the case for you this cycle. Big FX, and my word of advice is don't test early. It will only crush you or make you squinty eyed. Give it a few more days, if you can. That's just my opinion...

FX for you as well, Dee, you are very close to :test: time!!

Ny, I'm sorry you're not enjoying your weekend getaway--it certainly doesn't sound like much fun! My niece is getting married next weekend, and we are going to spend a long weekend doing some boating and swimming and family stuff. I hope the weather holds out. The most exciting thing for me is getting to tell my whole family about the baby--in person. I can't wait! She/he is giving me a run for my money; I felt so sick last night and I can feel it building in the back of my throat again. Dammit, when will first tri be over!?!?!?


----------



## rosababy

cd1. :sad2: Taking a break from BnB for a while. :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Oh, Rosa, :hugs: Better days are ahead...


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- Thank you. :) I haven't been this excited for a 2ww in a long time. This is the first cycle since everything that I feel like I could get that bfp. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but the temps have never been so consistently high. Like you said for you, once they hit above that certain value.. Ahhh I will try to relax and ride this out a few more days. :)

Rosa- I am so sorry hun. My break was very much needed from here for a while and just a break from temping and opk's helped a lot too. We have enjoyed life and ttc a bit more lately and didn't get stressed out of BDing at the right time. We just went with it. Hopefully a little break is what you need. We will miss you though! :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sorry Rosa - i hate that witch so much :wacko:
Wishing you tons of luck for the future :hugs:


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Hey Girls 

Its been months since ive been on here and thought i would check in and see how everybody has been....

Congrats to those who have got there bfps while ive been away and my condolences to those who have lost.....

As for me, DH and I have just celebrated our 1 year wedding anniversary and had some financial problems and had to move in to a friends with an extra bedroom.... Its looking up but we still have a while to go..... we have put ttc away for a while but im ok with that.....

Hope everyone is doing well...... :dust: to all


----------



## ready4baby

:hi: hopeful! Glad to hear you are doing well...

Love, what's the scoop? Did they send you home?


----------



## nypage1981

KUKU you're killing me here! I can't wait to hear the outcome of this. 

Rosa, sorry hun. Hope you feel better soon. Stupid witch. 

Dee I also can't wait to hear about your test!

Ready, what lake do your parents live on? Sounds fun. It's been icky this weekend but we went boating anyways. So exciting to tell the fam! Don't worry, I was still sick in second tri:) hehe. Still am some times. Not as bad though thank god! Not sure if I suggested this yet but try chew prenatal or Winston vits without iron for a couple weeks. I was 96 % better that way and in second tri is when you really need the iron so you can get through the sick time without it. It's the iron that gives morning sickness often. Otherwise get a prescription. That stuff helps. 

Hi everyone else! I'm still up north, it doesn't feel like Monday!


----------



## Deethehippy

Does the outside environment affect your temps? Mine is 37.4 just now! I have never gone above 37.1 in the TWW although it is VERY hot here today! FX to the ones of us still waiting for our BFPS


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I'm so sorry the witch got you. We will all miss you and wish you the best but it's completely understandable that you need a break. Sometimes you just push yourself to the breaking point and just need to step back and let everything cool off. I really hope this break is just what you need. Just know that we are all here for you whenever you feel ready to come back. :hugs:

kiki- Things sound so promising for you!! My fingers are so tightly crossed that this is your cycle! It's so hard to know when to test. Do I test now to ease my POAS addiction? But what if it's a bfn, then I'll be devastated... but what if it's a bfp? Then the cycle of questions starts all over again. Maybe pick up some cheapie tests and test every other day, or every day if you want. Just keep telling yourself it may be too early. We'll be here dying to know the results whatever you decide to do!!

Dee- oooh you're close to testing!! Tons of baby dust your way. Here's to hoping this cycle gives bfps all around!

hopeful- So nice to see you around again!! I'm sorry you are going through a hard time, we all find ourselves there at one point or another. I'm sending all my good thoughts your way that everything works itself out soon. 

ready- I'm sorry the ms has struck again. You're almost 12 weeks already.. the time has just flown, at least for me lol. Second tri is literally just around the corner and hopefully that will mean more days of feeling good and less days feeling sick. Then the exhaustion sets in lol. 

An update on me: they released me from the hospital Saturday afternoon with a prescription for nifedipine that I have to take every 4 hours. I have alarms set for 1, 5, and 9 am and pm. So much for sleeping through the night lol. The doctor did a pelvic exam before I left the hospital and all looked good. My cervix has elongated a bit which he was please with and the baby isn't putting as much pressure on my cervix allowing it to close just a bit, though I'm still slightly dilated. I have an appointment with him at 4:30 this afternoon for a checkup and then I'll see him every week until I deliver. I'm on modified bedrest for the next 2-3 weeks. After 2 weeks he isn't all that concerned if I go into labor and if I do they won't try to stop it. I definitely don't see myself making it to the 31st.


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm glad you are back at home Love, being in hospital sucks espeially when pregnant. It sounds tough with the medication times and trying to rest up so much. I hope that time passes pretty quickly and little man can be born a few more weeks along.
Good luck with your appointment today :flower:


I hope my IC's turn up tomorrow as i am getting itchy to test LOL even though i know with my long cycles it could still be too early!


----------



## repogirl813

dee and kiki my fingers are crossed for you guys!!!

ladies i will upload my scan pics this evening as i haven't got to yet cause they were in my husbands truck at work today!! i am officially on vacation this week, though not doing much, other than relaxing at home, but it is much needed!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Well no poas for me. My temps started dropping. They looked so promising since they are never so high. Not so excited anymore, Haha. 

I hope everyone has a nice day and everyone is feeling well! :)


----------



## ready4baby

Oh, Kiki, bummer...the key is definitely getting those temps to STAY! You will most certainly get your bfp soon--you already had one; we just need that bean in the right spot! FX for you...

Love, glad to hear you made it home! Are you able to work at all during these couple of weeks?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Glad u r home Love . I may only make it a couple more weeks too. My amniotic fluid is still low. :( so notes I'm seeing my regular dr every week, weekly ultrasounds to check the fluid ,high risk dr for diabetes and the twice a wk non. Stress tests, if my fluid gets lower she's taking him early. 

Hopeful good to hear from you ! Hopefully a break will b good for u all and u can start again when ur good and ready ;)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Now. Not notes


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- I'm sorry to hear your temps have dropped. Any way it could just be a fluke and will go up again tomorrow?

Ready- there is absolutely no chance of me going back to work for at least the next 2 weeks. I'm on modified bed rest. I'm supposed to stay down as much as possible but am allowed to be up for no more than an hour at breakfast, lunch, dinner and just before bed. He doesn't even want me going to the grocery store, though I certainly can't leave that up to DH lol so I'll be making small trips here and there as we need things with dh's help of course. Plus, with the work I was doing there is no way I could continue. Even with a chair to sit on, there would be periods of time where I would be forced to stand for an hour or more on end. I can go back to work once I'm through taking the nifedipine in about 2 weeks, but I'm pretty certain that once I stop the nifedipine I'll soon go into labor. I have another doctors appointment on Thursday for a non stress test and will be having those weekly to ensure the contractions are staying away.


----------



## Deethehippy

I just tested ladies and big fat white as snow BFN :(
Could be early i guess but i have now lost hope this cycle - boooo hoo :(


----------



## ready4baby

Deethehippy said:


> I just tested ladies and big fat white as snow BFN :(
> Could be early i guess but i have now lost hope this cycle - boooo hoo :(

Dee, I'm sorry! But wait, did you really test in the middle of the day? I always tested fmu in the early days--you can't expect your levels to be very high so early. Don't lose hope; FX the witch leaves you alone...


----------



## Deethehippy

When i looked at the test after 1/2 hour i swear i can see a faint line but i am guessing its an evap?? Am hoping my IC's turn up tomorrow and i will update on what i get.

Yeah Ready - i always test at stupid times - i have no patience lol


----------



## nypage1981

Dee, Kiki, im sorry to both of you:( I was excited for a bfp in here again we are due darn it! Try again next cycle and baby dust to you!

Love- you are just adding to maternity leave! Lol. Good thing you had all your stuff for baby bought so long ago so that you dont really need money to buy a bunch of stuff right now. I bet you are bored though! I wold hate bed rest!

I cant believe both you and Kylar have had preterm issues....what the heck is up with that? Im kinda nervous! 

Either of you have nursery pics? I love looking at them since I wont have one! Boooo

Just got home from the beach. Now, each summer we are beach bums and live there and I absolutely HATED today. Carrying all of our beach bags and toys and coolers to and from car was hell, I was hot the whole day and miserable, I put screen on twice and got sun burnt all over, I couldnt sit comfortable in the sand and cant lay on my back OR stomach, the water made me nip out because my pregnant boobies are different, and I felt quite big....Im so bummed that the beach wasnt fun anymore:( I have to go all the time because its my daughter's fave thing to do so cant disappoint but cant even imagine going tomorrow now....ugh. 

Sorry for the rant, im just grouchy that my favorite past time is sort of been ruined.


----------



## Kylarsmom

I have nursey pics ill post soon , I also had my baby shower sat so I can post pics of that as well. Idk for sure but I bet its the heat that is a part of why we both have pretern issues, when I was in labor and delivery, they said in the summer they have sooooo many preterm labor women that its insane . Its its about a full time job keeping up with the amount of water they want me to drink !


----------



## nypage1981

lack of water causes preterm? Im even more scared now! I have most of my pregnancy during the hot summer....scary!


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- I'm sorry for the bfn, but don't give up hope just yet. I gave up hope the cycle I got my bfp because it seemed like if something was going to show up it would have already. 5 days late and I finally saw that second line appear. Some people just get their bfp's later, which really blows. It's not over till that witch shows. 

ny- actually I'm taking away from my maternity leave by being on bed rest now. My mat leave is actually really short, only 5 weeks before it becomes unpaid. You're right, at least we had most of the big stuff already out of the way so that's a little less to worry about. There are still so many other odds and ends I still have to pick up though.. My mom is coming out on Saturday so we can head up to Babies R Us and try and finish picking up the last little bits. Don't feel bad about not getting a nursery, I won't have one either, at least not yet. We are still stuck in our one bedroom apartment until we find out what is going to happen with this job offer. We picked up our crib yesterday and will have it set up and furnished by the weekend so I'll post pictures for you then. I'm sorry you are having such a hard time with the beach.. I can't even imagine having to go to the beach at this point, I can barely stand to step outside and let the sun touch me for more than 3 seconds lol. 

I don't think the heat had anything to do with my going into preterm labor, I avoid the outdoors when the sun is out because I can't stand the heat. My doctor was telling me that they aren't really sure why it happens because they aren't entirely sure why labor happens when it does. Some women go early, some end up way overdue. My mom and I are pretty convinced that the stress I've been under with work and the inlaws my entire pregnancy was what caused the preterm labor. I haven't been getting enough rest, I wasn't sleeping much, I was just worn down and burnt out. My body finally caved and told me I needed to take it easy or else. The doctor didn't say anything about the lack of water causing preterm labor, but I was warned that if I become dehydrated or forget to eat and become overly hungry that it can cause the contractions to start again. If you aren't at risk for preterm labor it's not as much of a concern, though obviously being pregnant you need to eat regularly and keep hydrated.


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, try not to worry when there is nothing to worry about, silly girl! Drink your water and you'll be okay. I'm sorry the beach isn't fun for you this summer, but remember next summer all will be well and you can enjoy it again (with one of those little pop up tents for the baby to hang out in). :thumbup:

Love, how many weeks unpaid will you take along with your short maternity? I'm jealous of your crib and shopping! That stuff is so much fun; I hope you can enojy it even though it is more rushed than you expected... I can't wait to do that, but obviously it's quite early for me to be thinking about. 

Kiki and Dee, any updates today?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I haven't really decided how long unpaid mat leave I'll take. It really depends on what happens with DH's work between now and when the baby finally comes. I'm hoping that something will come through for DH that will allow me to take a few extra weeks off, or better yet not have to go back at all. 

Ny- listen to ready lol. Don't worry about the things that don't need to be worried about. As long as you get plenty of rest and keep hydrated and follow doctors orders there isn't any reason to worry about preterm labor. Though if you are concerned, talk it over with your doctor and see what they have to suggest. Watch, you're going to be so worried about preterm labor that your LO is going to stay in there way past his due date and they'll have to induce you lol.


----------



## Deethehippy

:)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ready4baby

No freaking way!!!! OMG :wohoo: Congratulations!


----------



## ready4baby

How do you feel, Dee? Look at you testing 4 times...are they all from today, or are those your "evaps" from yesterday?


----------



## Deethehippy

They were todays Ready  I am soooooooooooooooooooooo happy right now!


----------



## ready4baby

Deethehippy said:


> They were todays Ready  I am soooooooooooooooooooooo happy right now!

Of course you are...I'm so happy for you! :thumbup: Did you tell DH or anyone yet?


----------



## Deethehippy

OH knows but he isn't wanting to be too happy until the lines get darker. i am just going to 'go for it' this time and enjoy every second!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congrats my love  that is just awesome!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks so much Andi 
It's gonna happen to you when hubby gets home - hugs xx


----------



## loveinbinary

DEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydace: I knew it would happen for you!! See you got all bummed out yesterday for nothing. CONGRATS! Tons of baby dust for this very very very sticky bean of yours.


----------



## Deethehippy

Thankyou , I am sooooooooooooo happy LOVE!!! 
How are you doing today?


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm doing alright so far. As good as I can be for spending my days on the couch lol. Though I will admit it is rather enjoyable at times. Already my stress levels have lowered dramatically and I actually feel a lot better. As boring as it can be, I think I really needed this. 

I'm so happy for you!! Now we are just waiting to hear about kiki's bfp! Soon rosa will be back saying she got her bfp and then pretty much all the ladies here will be pregnant!


----------



## Deethehippy

Aww thats good Love, i'm glad you and baby can relax for this last bit  Enjoy it while you can! 
Yeah i am hoping so bad for the last few ladies waiting, this thread is awesome


----------



## loveinbinary

We are going to have to change the name of the thread soon and have it moved over to a new section. Soon we'll all be pregnant and have no need for the ttc section. It'll be so exciting to finish all of our pregnancies together and then have our babies to talk about. 

kiki!! We are rooting for you!! C'mon bfp!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

I know I already told you on FB Dee, but CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!!!!!


Baby shower pics! It was so much fun! My friend did a GREAT job of decorating and although it was a small shower, it was really really nice and I ate a small piece of cake despite my diabetes, and I thoroughly enjoyed it!! ;)
 



Attached Files:







260397_772932006341_44005952_37382061_6789925_n.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 3









260331_772931861631_44005952_37382059_7720234_n.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3









263110_772932255841_44005952_37382064_6661018_n.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3









261690_772932699951_44005952_37382070_3386059_n.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 4









269568_772931612131_44005952_37382056_140786_n.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kylarsmom

And more...
 



Attached Files:







260074_772935364611_44005952_37382121_7947083_n.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6









264908_772934975391_44005952_37382111_6787080_n.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 6









267477_772933228891_44005952_37382072_4507085_n.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 6









269052_772934646051_44005952_37382102_7401476_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 7









270154_772934416511_44005952_37382091_6331468_n.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sorry to overload you with pics, but my mom is watching Kylar tonight and I actually have the time to do it all now, lol. So here's the nursery ones...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3684.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3685.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3686.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3687.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 6









IMG_3689.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nypage1981

Dee- Congrats! Im so happy for your news! I am hoping a long and healthy 9 months of baking this baby! 

Heather- beautiful pics, you look so good! 

Love- I cant remember, did you have a shower already or are you not doing that? I would say you will probably get through the 2 weeks but if you get to go back to work after that you will probably have the baby shortly, so about 2 weeks til yours comes! I am excited now to have a baby born in this group. 

Ready- sickness still botherin ya?


----------



## nypage1981

Heather- I want monkeys too! Funny. But I think I am going for more the blue and green ones....I found a little snow suit that is a monkey with the monkey ears for hood and a curly tail on back. SO cute:)


----------



## Deethehippy

Heather - Kendon is so lucky to have such a fab nursery! I love that theme too.
You look like your shower was lots of fun


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ny- they have tons of monkey stuff to choose from, I just had decided before i even decided on monkeys that i wanted the colors green and brown, kylar was everything blue so i wanted kendon to have everything green! i think kendon will be a monkey for halloween too, since it will be his first holiday!! =)


----------



## ready4baby

Heather, your nursery is too cute! And your bump looks awesome :) I love the monkeys...I call my stepson "monkey" as his nickname so I'm not going to go there with the baby, but I must say I have been tempted by the monkey patterns at the store! Not that I've bought anything; I'm resisting the urges. Is the wall art a decal that sticks up, or is it the kind that you paint inside a trace? I can't tell. I definately want some sort of wall mural too...

Dee, I like your ticker! Are you still over the moon today?? Just wait for the symptoms to kick in...it has been awhile since your last baby, are you ready?!

Ny, I'm still queasy :sick: For me, I start off the day between feeling fine & a little gaggy, and then it goes downhill in the afternoon & evening. Like reverse morning sickness. I am so ready for it to be done. I've noticed that the last 2 nights my bbs are MUCH less sore than they have been, so maybe that is a sign that symptoms will all start to ease? I am 12 weeks today! And I'll be in your neck of the woods tomorrow--Lake Minnetonka, here I come.


----------



## nypage1981

Happy 12 weeks! And wow, wild and crazy lake minnetonka, huh? Have fun! Dont go fast on the boat, pregos cant do that !


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Happy 12 weeks! And wow, wild and crazy lake minnetonka, huh? Have fun! Dont go fast on the boat, pregos cant do that !

Thanks! :winkwink: Yeah we like to people watch... Don't worry, DH is sad that I won't get to ride with him while he waterskis. I have such a big family that we rented a pontoon boat for the lazy among us, and that's where I'm going to hang out. Hopefully we don't hit too many waves--I'm trying to not feel worried about that. 

Here's a tmi question for you guys--the last two nights, I've had trouble emptying my bladder. I go, but still feel I have more to go & it won't come out. I went to the bathroom three times within a half hour at one point last night because I still had to go. Is that normal? I'm wondering if something shifted in there & is pressing differently on my bladder.


----------



## Deethehippy

I am as ready as i can be Ready - my last baby was 2002 and this one is due in 2012 so a 10 year gap!! yikes! BUT i wanted a gap because then they dont all leave home at once


----------



## repogirl813

Here's a tmi question for you guys--the last two nights, I've had trouble emptying my bladder. I go, but still feel I have more to go & it won't come out. I went to the bathroom three times within a half hour at one point last night because I still had to go. Is that normal? I'm wondering if something shifted in there & is pressing differently on my bladder.[/QUOTE]


I have the same issue and they said it's normal and will get worse as the baby gets larger and keeps pushing down!!!! But with me it's not all the time just sometimes


----------



## Kylarsmom

ready4baby said:


> Heather, your nursery is too cute! And your bump looks awesome :) I love the monkeys...I call my stepson "monkey" as his nickname so I'm not going to go there with the baby, but I must say I have been tempted by the monkey patterns at the store! Not that I've bought anything; I'm resisting the urges. Is the wall art a decal that sticks up, or is it the kind that you paint inside a trace? I can't tell. I definately want some sort of wall mural too...
> 
> Dee, I like your ticker! Are you still over the moon today?? Just wait for the symptoms to kick in...it has been awhile since your last baby, are you ready?!
> 
> Ny, I'm still queasy :sick: For me, I start off the day between feeling fine & a little gaggy, and then it goes downhill in the afternoon & evening. Like reverse morning sickness. I am so ready for it to be done. I've noticed that the last 2 nights my bbs are MUCH less sore than they have been, so maybe that is a sign that symptoms will all start to ease? I am 12 weeks today! And I'll be in your neck of the woods tomorrow--Lake Minnetonka, here I come.

Thank you! Yes its a wall sticker decal thing! Was a little expensive, but much cheaper than the place I had come to a quote to actually paint it on the wall!! ;) Just stinks that if we ever move I can't take it with me!! But we don't plan to move for awhile! 

My morning sickness did that too , got worse at night! but i was thankful it was that way instead of the beginning of the day, that away I just could go to sleep and sleep through the sickness! Happy 12 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

ready4baby said:


> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> Happy 12 weeks! And wow, wild and crazy lake minnetonka, huh? Have fun! Dont go fast on the boat, pregos cant do that !
> 
> Thanks! :winkwink: Yeah we like to people watch... Don't worry, DH is sad that I won't get to ride with him while he waterskis. I have such a big family that we rented a pontoon boat for the lazy among us, and that's where I'm going to hang out. Hopefully we don't hit too many waves--I'm trying to not feel worried about that.
> 
> Here's a tmi question for you guys--the last two nights, I've had trouble emptying my bladder. I go, but still feel I have more to go & it won't come out. I went to the bathroom three times within a half hour at one point last night because I still had to go. Is that normal? I'm wondering if something shifted in there & is pressing differently on my bladder.Click to expand...

Yes that's normal! I have been doing that the whole pregnancy. Try this... right after you go to the bathroom, stand up and then sit back down and try empyting it again. My sister actually had something wrong with her ureter (or one of those things in there) and she could not fully empty her bladder (this was when she was a kid, not even a pregnancy thing) and that's what her dr told her to do! So that helps sometimes with me and my crazy peeing pregnancy habbits! But for the most part its just a sucky part of pregnancy having to pee like 5 times an hour!! BOO!! ;)


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks Kylar! I appreciate the feedback...I will give the peeing trick a try. I guess this is a new joy of pregnancy. :haha: I dig your wall decal. I'm hoping to have DH paint a mural (he's a graphic artist)--I just have to pick a theme in the next couple of months!

I will be out of town until Tuesday, but I'll check in here & there. I hope you all have a wonderful 4th of July!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

You girls are so wonderful I can't wait to have a "valid" reason to come back to this thread :) I miss you girls ever so much by the time hubby comes back home it'll be a little past the two year mark since we started to try.....I can't wait to try again. I have CD 3 blood work as soon as AF wants to show up since she hasn't shown her face in almost 2 months its really getting frustrating. I'm not pregnant according to tests so I believe them. Anyways I hope you all have a wonderful day and like I said Novemberish time frame I'll have my surgery and then hubby should be home soon there after :) Love you all and soooo can't wait to see all these babies to be, after they come out!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- yep, mine does that too...its hard to be at work cuz of my always needing to pee...however, if it feels achey or crampy i'd get urine checked out. I was feeling more like burny in my bladder and not emptying well and then was a urine infection. So just watch it! Drink more water too so that each time you hafta go, you realllly hafta go a lot! Have a fun trip! Hope you dont get sick on plane:) 

Andrea- glad you are still stalking this thread, and I hope that it happens in november, or shortly after at least!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- one more thing I forgot, Over this past weekend when we were at the lake I googled the boating while pregnant and it said not to do it if its a busy, wavy lake. So keep that in mind, be careful. The worry is that if you are jerked hard suddenly, placenta can rip away from uterus a little bit so that was enough to kinda worry me too! But our lake is super small and NOT crowded at all so we went. Hope you get to go!


----------



## Kylarsmom

I prob wont be on this weekend either! Happy fourth everyone!!


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- no, no real baby shower for me though my family did buy me enough stuff for a baby shower before I left. 

I had a non-stress test this afternoon. Doctor said everything looked good. Had another pelvic exam.. just what I wanted. I swear every time I go into the office they want to check out what's going on in there lol. I'm still 2cm dilated, which isn't much of a surprise. Baby is head down in my pelvis though not putting and real pressure on my cervix which is good for now. All in all things are going well and the nifedipine is doing it's job. 

ready- your trip sounds exciting!! Enjoy the time with your family and definitely enjoy the time to relax. I've been on a pontoon boat and they are quite an easy ride. Just sit back, relax, and soak up some sun. Just make sure you keep hydrated. 

The doctor cleared me to go to my sister's on Sunday for their cookout. Since I won't be doing much but sitting around stuffing my face he isn't concerned, which is a big relief to me. I look forward to being out of the house for a while. My mom is coming out on Saturday and we are heading up to Babies R Us to finish picking up the last little bits I need for Roman. I'll be in a wheel chair so my doctor can't complain.


----------



## Deethehippy

Glad you are ok Love and can still go to the cookout, i think you and Heather are gonna have your bundles at around the same time!  I have like 35 + weeks to go and you guys have 35 days!! 
Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- I promise those 35 weeks are going to fly.. after you hit second tri that is. Once you hit 14 weeks it'll be a blink before you're 24 weeks, then 34, then bam you're LO in on his or her way. Have you still been testing and watching those lines get darker? Have you called your doctor yet to set up an early appointment? Maybe you can convince him to give you an early ultrasound in a couple weeks.


----------



## Deethehippy

I've been using the cheap I/C's Love and yes they are getting darker but not very much darker - everything worries me to death to be honest - i am worried each time i go to the toilet in case there is blood, i worry i have no symptoms from one minute to the next and i worry the I/C's should be darker (though AF still isn't due until monday!) I am a nervous wreck lol
I don't think i am going to go to the doctors yet either, last time i was pregnant and i spotted brown i went because i knew something was wrong and they told me 'some bleeding is fine in early pregnancy' so i went away still worried. I always knew in my heart something wasn't right but they didn't wanna listen and then i had to suffer another week of this bleeding before i demanded a scan. I guess it wasn't the doctors fault and i know they couldn't of done anything but i have kinda lost faith a bit in them. So this time i am gonna wait until i get to 8 weeks and then go and then hopefully the scan will be soon after.


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- this is where the really hard part begins. You need to relax, I know how hard that is I was there myself at the beginning of this pregnancy. You aren't even 4 weeks along yet, most women still aren't lucky enough to get a bfp at this point so the fact that the lines aren't getting super dark just yet is very very normal. I didn't get my bfp until I was almost 6 weeks, not even the faintest glimmer of a line before that. The same goes for the lack of symptoms. Ready was freaking out early on too at the lack of symptoms but it was just too early. Again, not many women have any real symptoms before a missed af. Sometimes there are little symptoms, but often they are so close to typical af symptoms that we fail to really notice them. Over the next couple weeks the symptoms will come and go and that is very very normal as well. We all will be here to talk you down for the ledge of complete terror. 
Perhaps you should start looking for a different doctor, one who will be more sympathetic to your worries. I changed doctors halfway through my pregnancy and it was the best decision I could have made. Now would be the perfect time to start shopping around for a better doctor. Just call a few places and ask for a consultation. Say you are unsatisfied with the care you previously received and are looking to find someone who better fits your needs. There are plenty of doctors out there who would take your concerns seriously, it's just a matter of finding one.


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls! Hope all is well and everyone is having a nice weekend. 

I went for my 3d/4d ultrasound this morning and have some cute pics so I will choose a few for here. Hope you like them! My little guy was very animated! I got 42 pics on a CD to print if i want, like 15 of them already printed out, and a DVD of the hour scan! Was really neat. :happydance: And I get another one at about 30 weeks so cant wait to see chubbier baby!

1st pic- cord looks like a mustache!
2nd is face shot
3rd is another face
4th he is hanging onto the cord and giving a thumbs up! Everything's ok mommy!
5th is really really long fingers trying to push out!
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_6.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 7









IMAGES_8.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5









IMAGES_11.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 6









IMAGES_12.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6









IMAGES_23.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nypage1981

And a couple more...how fun it was. Im just so proud of them!

1st pic- yawning so cute
2nd is foot and calf and arm
3rd looks like he's laughing at us
4th i think he's had enough of our pictures.
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_29.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4









IMAGES_34.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5









IMAGES_17.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4









IMAGES_40.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## loveinbinary

NY!!! Those are absolutely adorable!!! I wish my scan had turned out picture that wonderful. You must be so proud. He's a little cutie!!

Went to Babies R Us today and picked up the last little odds and end that I could think of, though I'm sure there will be more that I want as the days pass. My mom and DH set up the crib, but we didn't put the bedding in it just yet as it need washed first. We bought a crib tent, a mesh tent that attaches to the top of the crib, to keep the cats out once LO is here. Trying to get them used to the crib being around and teaching them they are NOT allowed to go near it. Still don't want to take any chances once he arrives so we will keep the tent on until we can be certain the cats won't try to climb in with him.


----------



## nypage1981

Good idea, I wondered how to do that too as Ive got a very cuddly affectionate cat.....and didnt want to keep my bedroom door shut to keep him out because afraid i'd not be available to hear for my daughter then!


----------



## loveinbinary

https://www.buybuybaby.com/product.asp?SKU=18082608&

This is what we have for our crib. Since our crib has a changing table attached it was a little difficult getting it set up but it's a good investment in my opinion I love my cats and since our apartment is very open and only a one bedroom (and by one bedroom I mean more of a studio as the bedroom doesn't have a door but is separated from the living room) we were afraid we'd have to find them new homes if we couldn't keep them out of the crib. Not that they would mean the baby any harm, but Odin likes to snuggle by lying directing on your chest or throat which would be no good with a baby. Marla is very motherly and we worry that she is going to want to play mommy to the baby, which is adorable but not when he is so tiny. 

Oh! Happy belated V day!! Just think, if your baby were to be born now they would do everything they could to save him. Aside from holding him in your arms safe and sound, you have finally passed the ultimate safe point.


----------



## nypage1981

Love, so how do you get him out every hour when he cries to be fed, held, changed? Is it easy?


----------



## Deethehippy

NY - your scan piccies are fantastic, there wasnt 3D scans available when i had my daughter, maybe i will get a chance to have one myself sometime soon  What a lovely keepsake


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- he's not stuck in there lol. The whole front panel unzips so you can reach in and do all you need to do as though it weren't there. I love it. So far the cats really aren't all that interested in the crib, though I'm sure once there is a baby inside they will be much more curious. 

I baked cupcakes last night to take to my sister's cookout! They look so yummy. I miss baking, but I'm glad I don't do it often or you'd need a forklift to get me out of the house lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Dee, just about 20 weeks away from you being able to do a 4d scan:) 

Love have fun at the bbq!


----------



## loveinbinary

The cookout was so much fun! The weather was just gorgeous, a little hot here and there but there was such a nice breeze. So much yummy food going around. It felt wonderful just to be out of the house. We ended up leaving about quarter after 11 last night. As I was going down the porch steps I missed the bottom one and landed on my ankle. Luckily I didn't hit my bump and didn't really fall all that fast but my ankle is completely screwed. It's very swollen and I can't put any pressure on it without crying. Made getting up in the middle of the night to pee absolutely miserable. I just keep kicking myself for being so clumsy. So not only am I stuck on bed rest but I'm now a cripple.. It's not easy being hugely pregnant and hobbling around the house on one leg while DH is at work.


----------



## nypage1981

Love, you poor hot mess! Lol. Hope it heals quick. keep icing, as its the swelling that is really the problem with extremity injuries. At least you don't have to go to work on top of it and this happened when you are supposed to be off the feet anyways??? Thats my positive take on the scenario!~

happy fourth of july American beauties! I made a red white and blue bundt cake last night that failed so was up til like midnight making another one! Lol. Then this morning we frosted it with red white blue to make it look like fireworks and will serve it with sparlers lit up in it. Hope it doesnt fail. I hate when things dont turn out! Ella had a blast though making it. Now we are off to a baseball game and a bbq and Ella has the cutest red white blue tu-tu that I made for her and lots of other festive things to wear. I will have some bump pics and pics of our day some time soon! Be safe and enjoy.


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm just a bucket of win these days. My mom wants me to call the doctor and let him know I fell. The baby is fine, I landed on my ankle then went down on my hands and knees so he was nice and safe. DH said that if my ankle is still as bad when he gets home at 4 we are going to call a general health doctor to have them look at it. I sat around on the deck all day eating and relaxing. But of course I manage to hurt myself as we leave. Go figure. I feel so clumsy and stupid. It was just one step. 

Ny- sounds like you're going to have a lot of fun!! I bet Ella's tutu is adorable!! Can't wait to see pictures. Just be careful. We don't need you hurting yourself like I seem to be lol.


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry that you hurt your ankle Love, those injuries can take a while to heal (not trying to sound pessimistic but i think they can :/) How akward being in pain walking with a large bump, poor you. I hope the doctors can help you with it somehow :flower: and it feels better soon.


----------



## rosababy

So, here's me "staying away from BnB." :blush: HAHAHAHA!! Like I could ever do that. Laparoscopy is scheduled for Thursday. Dh is gone for army stuff, so my mom is coming to town to take care of me. I'm oddly looking forward to it. I am just so curious as to what everything looks like in there and to fix anything that needs fixing. 

Here's a question: August we'll be on our cruise during my fertile time, so I can't do an IUI. BUT, I do have 2 rounds of clomid left...do I take a round of clomid since we're trying naturally (as in no IUI)? I'm afraid to ask my RE because I know he'll say no. But they're just sitting there...staring at me... :rofl:

Love, you're scaring us! Keep off that ankle and keep icing it.


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- it feels very slightly better. I'm able to put a little pressure on it, enough to help me hobble to the bathroom. The doctors office is closed today, but I have an appointment tomorrow afternoon anyways. How are the tests coming? Getting nice and dark? 

Rosa- so glad you couldn't stay away!!! It's wonderful that your mother is coming out to take care of you. Hmm... I don't see how taking the clomid for that one cycle will hurt. Maybe the relaxing atmosphere of the cruise topped with the clomid and lots of bd will make that little egg of yours turn into a little bean!


----------



## Deethehippy

i am scared to death Love - today i took 3 more I/C's and one was equal in darkness to yesterdays but the other two i think looked paler :(
I am praying it was just down to dilute urine or something, i feel very unpositive. Don't even have any more tests left now to compare :wacko:


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- try to relax. IC tests aren't necessarily the greatests, it's why they are called Internet cheapies. The dye levels probably aren't the same in every test and if you are testing throughout the day this early the hormone levels probably aren't high enough to give a dark line without fmu. Why don't you pick up some frer and test with those? I never liked the IC's myself. Or if you are really concerned you could find a doctor who will do bloods to see how the hcg is rising.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Dee hang in there my love....you need to make a dr. appt. ASAP I sure hope your okay....just relax it'll be okay! I JUST had my CD 3 bloods done today.....we shall see what the answer is soon! I am nervous as hell but I also am going to have a talk with the doctor I can't wait for my endo surgery I am now in too much pain worse than I have ever been its so bad I haven't slept in 3 days now. Anyways I'll talk to you lovely ladies later on I have a lot of cleaning to do around the house! I love hearing all of these happy stories and I can't wait to join you all with my happy ending too!


----------



## rosababy

AndreaFlorida said:


> Dee hang in there my love....you need to make a dr. appt. ASAP I sure hope your okay....just relax it'll be okay! I JUST had my CD 3 bloods done today.....we shall see what the answer is soon! I am nervous as hell but I also am going to have a talk with the doctor I can't wait for my endo surgery I am now in too much pain worse than I have ever been its so bad I haven't slept in 3 days now. Anyways I'll talk to you lovely ladies later on I have a lot of cleaning to do around the house! I love hearing all of these happy stories and I can't wait to join you all with my happy ending too!

What kind of endo surgery are you having? Laparoscopy? I'm having one in 2 days because my doc suspects a little endo with me. I have to tell you...when I went in for my hysteroscopy, the nurse said I'd also be having an endometrial biopsy and I FREAKED OUT. I just remember the frozen youtube clip or whatever that you posted of the huge needle and I immediately started crying! That test was NOT checked on the list of tests, and I was so nervous! I thought of you though...I knew you had gone through it, so that helped. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa, good luck on the procedure. I hope it does SOMETHING good! 

Dee- as long as ou are not spotting, dont make worries for yourself! 

Here are some pics of lately! 

1st pic 22 week bumpy
2nd 24 weeks on 4th of July with Ella in her tu tu:) 
3rd- patriotic bumpy
4th Sister bumps!
5th Ella and her cake:)


Notice my sister's like same size as me but 8 weeks ahead of me......im so depressed over that!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1784.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5









DSCN1794.jpg
File size: 64.6 KB
Views: 6









DSCN1800.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 6









DSCN1814.jpg
File size: 67.4 KB
Views: 6









DSCN1805.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Deethehippy

NY- your bumps looks cute! and not so big, i think it depends on the size of the person to begin with, bumps dont look so big if you are tall for example  I love your daughters cake, looks yummy!

My daughters birthday is today! she is 9  I can't believe i will have a nearlly 10 year gap between my children! No spotting as yet with me so i just keep praying..............


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- your bump is absolutely ADORABLE! Ella is such a cutie! And that cake looks so yummy.. now I want cake. Shame on you lol. 

Dee- Did you buy more tests? This is the hardest part, but you have to try to relax. You are going to end up worrying yourself to death. I think you should schedule an appointment with a doctor to get in early and see if they can give you a scan around 6ish weeks. I think it would ease your mind a lot more to have a chance to see that beating little heart sooner.


----------



## Starchase

Wow congrats dee where oh where have I been bet ur delighted xxxx


----------



## ready4baby

:hi: everyone! I'm back from my vacation, and it was very nice. Super fun to tell my family; they are all so very happy about it. I cried for some reason when I told my dad. I cried waiting at the gate at the airport, and I cried at the wedding we went to. Jeesh, the hormones are rockin' lately. Also having a very queasy day after not enough sleep last night, and I am WAAAY too busy at work after being gone for so long. I hope everyone is well. I have a bunch to catch up on here, and I will when I can!


----------



## Starchase

Hey ready trying to catch up I was told by the dr and it actually works touch ur toes when ur peeing it actually emptys ur bladder all out as it tilts it lol xx


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- welcome back!! I'm so glad you had a wonderful time telling your family. Babies are always exciting and I'm sure they can't wait to meet him or her! Welcome to pregnancy, this is only the beginning. I find myself to be very weepy these days. Just about anything will make me cry. Sometimes just laying in bed with DH will make me cry. In the hospital I cried every time he said he loved me.. Made him very confused to say the least. 

Star- I'm going to have to give that a shot.. Maybe it'll save me from getting up close to 10 times a night to pee. I would love to get a good nights rest before the baby comes.


----------



## Deethehippy

Ready - glad telling your family went well if not emotional  I also told my parents tonight (they came round because it is my daughters birthday today) and they were delighted!  Most other people we will wait until 12 weeks because obviously i am just sooo scared.

My son and daughter had their sports day at school today and i had tears in my eyes watching them, i am soo emotional too!
Also been sooooooooooo tired and a bit sicky if i have not eaten in a while so that must be a good sign.

Love - i hope you are doing ok with the ankle and resting thing, must be quite frustrating at times for you now but not too long to go! Do you have all of babies things ready?

I took another I/C this afternoon with dilute urine and it was at least as dark as the previous one, deffo not lighter anyway so i have to hope that it is ok, maybe those tests only get so dark?


----------



## nypage1981

Dee they only get so dark, but also, those ones seem to get darker every few days from my experience at the beginning of this pregnancy. i went through like 20 of them. Lol.


----------



## Starchase

Dee resident expert with ICs lol think I actually pee'd on at least3 packs of 20 ha ha no joke they gradually get darker butnot obviously in the beginning I had them all lined up on my window sill how late are u for AF have u used a frer or digi they will put ur mind completely at rest especially the FRER xxx

Love not long now honey u must be so excited! I can't wait to see pics leaning fwd defo helps me so fx'd u get some relief x

Well my big bro wife pg too and I hate to say it as we are all so close she has stolen my thunder.... My mum pointed it out to me I am 18wks and never mentioned it on Facebook as I didn't want people to comment about my brothers till he was ready they then put their baby scan all over fb and my wee one not been on pretty gutted but at least all my friends and family know I didn't tell anyone till I was 28wks with ds as I was so scared wanted to shout this one from the roof tops but couldn't at my 12wk cos she was worried,.. Oh rarrrr sorry that has been winding me up so so bad

We have decided to announce sex of baby which we find out a wk on Monday as ds is having a wee bro/Sis xxx

Ready so happy ur news was spread happily xx


----------



## ready4baby

Okay now I'm caught up! Love, how is your ankle? Any more contractions or are you just enjoying your time to rest & relax before all hell breaks loose (I mean, Roman arrives!)?

Rosa, I'm thinking of you today and your endo procedure :hugs: I know you are afraid of pain; I hope all goes well and it is easier than you expect!

Ny, your bump is adorable and I can't get over your 3d scan pics! I showed DH the one of your LO yawning...ahhhh...now he thinks maybe we should get a 3d (we have not been planning to do that). Anyway, your little guy is so, so cute!

Dee, step away from the ICs and get a real test! But really, the ICs change color very gradually and you are only stressing yourself out by testing at different times of day. Get a two pack of frer--take one with fmu and another 2-3 days later with fmu. You should see a clear increase in the darkness of the line, and all the confidence that it brings... Sounds like you are starting to get some symptoms, so I am sure that all is well!!

Star, glad you are doing ok, but I am confused--I thought you already know you are having a girl? Oh, and Im not sure why your decision to announce the baby had anything at all to do with your sister in law being nervous about her pregnancy...hmm. Whatever the reason was, shout it from the roof top now. Go right on facebook and paste huge messages and pictures of how excited you guys are with your news. Your friends will be supportive, I'm sure!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- it was so fun to do the 3d. I was kinda wishy washy over doing it too but really liked it. Whats neat is that we have a dvd that is 45 minutes long so thats a long time to just sit and watch baby! 

I am glad your fam was happy! Have you done the official FB announcement as well?


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Ready- it was so fun to do the 3d. I was kinda wishy washy over doing it too but really liked it. Whats neat is that we have a dvd that is 45 minutes long so thats a long time to just sit and watch baby!
> 
> I am glad your fam was happy! Have you done the official FB announcement as well?

That's great about your scan! No we haven't announced on FB...I'm nervous to! I'm kinda thinking about buying a doppler. That way I could just check it out right before we post so publicly. Is that crazy?


----------



## nypage1981

Yep, do the doppler, I strongly suggest it for someone who needs reassurance. It has even been helpful every once in a while now, when he hasnt moved in a while and I hear that the heart sounds good, and I swear the doppler then makes him wiggle again so all is well! 

I didn't even tell my mom til 13 weeks so you are doing well! Lol. FB, I think it was 16-17 weeks. Cant remember now, but was late.


----------



## ready4baby

Okay I just ordered one online :blush: Angelsounds...it was super cheap, so in any case, hopefully it will provide some amusement. Question, am I in second tri now? I find it hard to figure out what the cutoff is...


----------



## nypage1981

Hmmm. I cant remember what I went with now to consider myself in 2nd tri....13, 13.5, or 14....BUT yes, I think 13 is 2nd tri. Wait, whoa! You are in 2nd tri! Holy shneikies! Is it going fast for you like your pregnancy is going fast for me? Lol


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Hmmm. I cant remember what I went with now to consider myself in 2nd tri....13, 13.5, or 14....BUT yes, I think 13 is 2nd tri. Wait, whoa! You are in 2nd tri! Holy shneikies! Is it going fast for you like your pregnancy is going fast for me? Lol

:haha: You're funny...yes it is going fast for me too. I am SO looking forward to not feeling so sick or tired. I have a lot that needs to happen to feel "ready" for a LO and I suppose 2nd tri is the time to pull it together. I think spring/summer go faster for us because we have so many trips and activities to plan and prepare for. I better be careful or I'll get to September without having prepared anything for baby! My little bump is getting bigger by the day, it seems. Maybe I'll post a 13 week pic and you all can laugh at what I consider my bump :winkwink:


----------



## Deethehippy

Ready - we wouldn't laugh at your bump - all bumps are cute whatever the size and shape  
I keep thinking about what i will have to get ready for this baby, i kept loads of stuff from my first two for a few years but then over the next few years it all got given to people or thrown away so i will have to start from scratch again!
Don't wanna think too far ahead yet though - just want my beanie to stick well and grow 
Hope everyone else is good. :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

My ankle is doing much better. I can put my full weight on it once again but I still limp around because it's still a little tender. 

Dee- I have almost everything ready for LO. The crib is set up, we just need to put the bedding on it. I'm pretty sure we have all the little odds and ends, we just need to start stocking up on diapers and wipes. I could use a couple more sheets perhaps, but otherwise we are just about set. It's taken a lot of the stress of knowing that when LO finally shows I'll be ready for him. 

Star- It's a combination of being excited and nervous. Being that it's my first time I'm starting to get more nervous as the time approaches. I'm through taking my pills next Friday and I have a feeling that once I stop taking them labor will start soon after. I'm not sure I understand the situation with your brother and his wife. It doesn't sound like they have stolen your thunder, so to speak. You shouldn't feel gutted that your LO hasn't been on facebook, you can still post him/her. It sounds like you chose not to post on facebook until your brother was ready to post.. so I'm a bit confused as to what the issue is. 

ready- lol I have a few contractions here and there but nothing to write home about. Pretty much the same amount I had been feeling before my stay in the hospital. My checkup on Tuesday went well. The doctor said I'm stable which is very good. Still between 1-2cm dilated, 60% effaced (I think that's what she said... maybe it was engaged?), head is definitely down. I just get this feeling that the pills are the only thing keeping me from going into labor at this point. Once I stop taking them and am able to bd again (which I am seriously missing at this point lol) I'm sure things are going to go quickly. Glad to hear you bought a doppler, it'll make you feel so much better. Any time you are even slightly worried, just pull it out and listen to LO's heart beating away and you'll even hear his or her every tumble and kick, even if you can't feel them yet. Technically you still have another week until second tri. It officially starts at 14 weeks and lasts till 26+6, but 13 weeks is close enough. It's amazing how fast the time goes isn't it? Before you know it you'll be in third tri and wishing LO would hurry up already lol.


----------



## Starchase

Hi all

Love u will be great it is all very scary but once u lay ur eyes on the wee man everything just falls into place and it becomes second nature. I remember thinking what the hell did I used to do with all my time before he came along as I was always running late and so busy... yeah right little did I know lol... Thats good news that the dr stops ur pills on Friday u could have a baby by this time next week now that is exciting xx

Ready I still think its a girl but don't know for sure we don't get scanned here until 20wks so a week monday I find out.. xx

The way I typed the whole fb things does sound daft and pathetic to be upset over but didn't really explain it properly (I was too wound up when I typed it)... sorry... he asked me not to mention mine on fb just incase someone mentioned their news like "wow bet ur mum is excited 2 babies" so we held off telling anyone the whole family has been on edge and no one has been genuinely interested or asked about our wee one as they couldn't talk about it... My bro then had their 12 wk scan last week my sister got all excited and said yeah I can get both my babies on fb now thank god and he said NO U CAN'T.... he then turned and said "its not as if its her first god can she not let us have our moment!!" I hadn't said a word and wasn't even there he then posted it straight away on fb sounds daft I know but it has upset me as he knew what happened with DS and why we wanted to tell everyone quickly with this one, I know I'm crazy/hormonal wish my mum hadn't brought it up now :(

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

My dr told me 13 weeks was second tri, but everything online said when you turn 14 weeks... So who knows!:shrug:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Love, when do you stop taking the pills?

19 days for me, if I make it to my section date, which at this point, I've been doing really well so I feel like I will! I know I'm totally ready to get him out, but the longer he's in there, the better for him, and GD can cause baby's lungs to develop slower than normal babies, so he could really use the extra time in there to make sure his lungs are properly developed when he's born.. so I really do hope to make it to 38 weeks for the csection, even though I'd looooove to get him out early!


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- I'll be done taking the nifedipine on the 15th, which is next Friday. I see my doctor on Tuesday so I'm going to ask him how long he thinks I'll last once I stop taking them. I honestly don't think I'll last much longer than the 15th but who knows. The nifedipine is keeping the contractions to a minimal but I'm still sitting at about 1-2cm dilated and LO's head is down putting pressure on my cervix. The doctor mentioned something about being 60% effaced I believe it was.


----------



## Kylarsmom

I see, well either way at least you made it this far! The effaced part is crazy! Im 2 cm dialated too and the dr said no big deal, BUT im 0% effaced! Well, at least that's what I was a few weeks ago, I'll find out what I am now on Monday. So I'll bet you go before me I'm sure! Unless something crazy happens to me soon, lol.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Also- What do you have packed for the hospital? I've been getting last minute stuff together and I thought of something , mylecon gas drops, for baby. I would of been in a world of trouble without them in the hospital with Kylar. He cried A LOT for no reason and we finally figured out he was having major gas pains, poor baby, and the drops work like magic, just one drop and they feel soooooo much better!! Just an idea!


----------



## loveinbinary

The doctor said I'm stable for now, which is very good, so as long as I don't start dilating any further 2cm is okay. He's really wanting to come out of there. Apparently he's just as impatient as I am. He's still putting pressure on my cervix, the doctor can feel him every time I'm checked. Fingers crossed that nothing crazy happens to you and you make it all the way to your section date. 

Honestly, I haven't even begun packing a hospital bag.. I'm not even sure what to put in it. I really ought to get on that though since he could come literally at any time now.


----------



## rosababy

Home from the hospital. Doc found endometriosis and got rid of it. Bad news is that my tubes are thin and weak. IUI probably won't help. Probably have to go straight to IVF. I'm completely gutted. I honestly never thought it would come to this. I'm just sitting here crying. :sad2:

I feel fine physically. No pain, finally get to eat and drink water. Ready for bed. I can't believe this is my life.


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa im sorry about your tubes....is it from the endo that they got thin and weak? Also, could they not find that out from the HSG? Just wondering. The fertility guy I work with was telling a patient yesterday who had a blocked tube in her HSG that there is a little tiny wire thing that can go into the tubes and open them and dilate a little...considered a surgery. Is this an option for them or is this just your genetic makeup? 

I hope you find some peace with the IVF route if that is your only hope. I know its very hard, but its still a way to get pregnant, and once you are pregnant you wont care HOW it had to happen, just so long as it happens soon.


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- :hugs: I'm so sorry you didn't get very good news. Is there nothing he can do to help strengthen your tubes? I'm not sure I really understand what having thin and weak tubes means. Does it mean the egg isn't making it to the uterus or? Have you made plans for IVF yet? I imagine there has to be something that can be done to help you conceive naturally.


----------



## Deethehippy

Rosa - i'm so sorry to hear about the news you were given. 
Please never give up hope, i know it seems depressing and hopeless but i have a friend who has two IVF children within about 2 years, and both were first time trys  This does not have to be the end, try to keep your chin up, IVF is so good nowadays.
And did they say IUI deffo wouldn't work? Maybe it has a chance? and its good they cleared the endo away. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

:hugs: Rosa...you poor thing...I'm sorry you were given another challenge! I'm with Love, I don't understand what it means to have weak tubes. Maybe you would benefit from a second opinion, to either get a different viewpoint or confirm exactly what your path is to your baby. There will be a baby, Rosa, whether the old fashioned way, assisted, or test tube!


----------



## ready4baby

Kylar & Love, you had better get your bags packed...I can hardly believe it is nearly time for yours already! Kylar, I remember how frustrated you were in the cycles where you didn't conceive; it doesn't seem like so very long ago...

Last night I took my 13 week bump picture--holy #$%* I can't believe I have a bump so early. I forgot my camera or else I would post it today; probably will not be able to until I get home from our weekend at the cabin. Also I totally got called out at work yesterday "....are you PREGnant?" while she stared at my tummy. I haven't announced at work or anywhere yet but I don't think I have much longer to hide. Hope everyone is doing okay today...


----------



## Kylarsmom

Rosa- I'm so sorry for your news, I can't imagine how you feel. I'm glad they got the endo out though.. but I'll be praying for you and that you guy will come to the right decision of what to do. I know it's not the best news, but at least its an answer to whats going on. I know you will get your baby one of these days and like someone else said, when you look back on it, it wont matter how you got it, it will still be your little miracleb baby from God!!

Ready- I wanna see this bump pic!! I felt like I had one at 13 weeks too, but compared to now, it was soooooo tiny! lol! I feel so massive now! I remember that too, seems like just the other day I was so scared my mirena had screwed me up and I wouldnt be able to get pregnant, and that was over 9 months ago now! Time has flown at least for me! It's so nice to have gotten to know you all so well over our TTC and Pregnancy journeys, I love having people to talk to that understand!! You guys are the best !! 

Also- I know I asked this already but no one answered except Dee, if you guys have FB please add me, when I do have the baby, I'm sure we will be able to update fb a lot quicker and add pictures to it before I'll be able to update on here! Heather Mese-Giddings Please Add! =)


----------



## nypage1981

Heather- Glad those gas drops worked for your little guy. They didn't do anything for my daughter. We ended up having to use Nutramegin. Its a very expensive formula and that was a killer. So this time i'd like to force myself into making the boob work no matter how much I hate it! My poor daughter had an aweful time with her tummy gassiness. 

:hugs: To everyone else. Im going to work....again. Not used to working so much! Im tired of it. Lol. Heather, i'll add you later on. Bye!


----------



## Deethehippy

I have a question : I have two children aged 11 and 9, i work 4 hours a day (cleaning and supervising 1500 students over lunchtime so pretty physical!) and we have a 9mth boisterous puppy who i walk for nearlly an hour each night. Is all this exercise and rushing around too much do you think? I don't wanna risk this beanie in any way. 
I am sooo tired by bedtime.


----------



## Kylarsmom

I mean, your case might be different since you have had previous miscarragies, I'd ask your dr, but I work 10+ hrs a day with 6 children age 3 and under, and a 2 year old of my own... Its pretty dang strenous, and in the beginning I was realllly worried about miscarraige bc of my stress levels and so much bending and lifting and working so hard, but I was fine!! So I don't typically think that that would be much of an issue , except for the fact of the previous miscarraige MIGHT makeyou need to take it more easy, really I'd just try to take it as easy as possible and when you do go to the dr, ask them.


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- I wouldn't worry. You're active but it's really not an overwhelming amount. Early on there isn't anything you can do to cause a mc. Early mc's are caused by chromosomal abnormalities, now working out, working or walking the dog. If I've learned anything this pregnancy it's to listen to your body. Go about your day as normal but if you start to get too exhausted and run down, cut back. I was working 40hrs a week standing on my feet, not even walking around just mostly standing, and I was in so much pain and so exhausted and worn down but I didn't give my body a chance to rest. After work we'd spend the evenings with the inlaws, come home late, then be up a couple more hours so I could have some time to unwind and relax. I was overworked and getting no sleep. I knew I was run down but I still kept going. At some point my body said enough was enough and went into preterm labor. As long as you listen to your body your work schedule and walking the dog won't be an issue. The activeness is actually really good for you.


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks ladies - i wasn't trying to suggest i did more than you ladies, its just i am a stressy perfectionist person and i just never sit down!, what with the house and work and kids and dog and well you al know .......lol I guess its also part of being a woman! (doing so much!)
I will just try to rest up when i can


----------



## Kylarsmom

Actually early miscarriage can be caused by things other than abnormalities hun, that's just one of the leading causes, but there are plenty of other things that can cause them. Sometimes there are different things like low progesterone, and you can do something about things like that, and overdoing it can cause lower levels of oxygen to the baby which isn't good. But MOST of the time yes it is just nature taking it's course :( Sorry Dee, not trying to freak you out! I honestly believe you will be fine b/c most people go about their normal lives in first tri, some have miscarraiges, and some dont, but usually they were either going to happen or they weren't, but I cant imagine your fear after having one before how nervous you must feel, and you want to try your hardest to keep it from happening, and really the only thing I can think of is to go ahead and go to the doctor, bc there ARE things they can do like check your HSG and Progesterone, b/c they can give you medications to help prevent something like that happening again if they can see it coming ahead of time. Good luck sweetie! We are rootin for ya!


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- I didn't mean to imply that you thought your day was harder than mine in some way. I too am a stressy perfectionist type person so I know exactly how it is. Even now that I'm on bed rest DH is constantly yelling at me to SIT DOWN as I'm still trying to do this or that and it's just so hard to let go. Perhaps you can get DH and the kids to help a little more around the house. Just help take some of the load off to where you can get a little more rest, since your body is certainly going to need it.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Rosa I am so sorry to hear that about your tubies :( that is terrible.....I am going to have to call the doctor I'm on day 7 of my AF and cramps galore :( the endo is getting so bad I'm worried if they will have to take things out to keep me okay.....I told my mom today that I cannot wait until my hubby comes back no way on earth can I wait that long I need relief now. They were going to do the laproscopic surgery and the HSG as well at the same time. I just hope they get on with the show I finally got CD 3 bloods this week and I hope I find out something soon! I actually got lucky an started on a Saturday so that Monday was officially CD 3 and I did them on the right day! YAY! I will update when I get those results. I've been so busy with the kids I forget about BNB lol and I used to be an addict :( lol....I miss you girls tremendously and I am super duper excited about all the babies you girls are carrying around or about to pop out soon my goodness I remember when Kylar (Heather) got pregnant my gracious time flies :(


----------



## ready4baby

Quick post--we are headed out to the cabin, but here's my bump pic. Just curious...is this normal for 13 weeks? It seems like a lot to me, as I used to have a pretty flat tummy, and now anyone that knows me can tell pretty easily. 

Hope you all have a good weekend! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC07129.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## loveinbinary

Looks fairly normal to me. Every body takes to pregnancy in a different way. Since you were slim to begin with it'll be more noticeable as your uterus rises out of your pelvis. I had curves before I got pregnant so I didn't start noticeably showing until later. Even at 30 weeks customers at work were just starting to ask if I was pregnant because I looked so small. It all depends on how you carry weight. Luckily I don't look as heavy as I really am and have managed to stay fairly small. Your bump is adorable though. It won't be long now before you start feeling your first wiggles.


----------



## nypage1981

Looks good ready. Not too big at all! 

Dee you are just fine. My doc says stress is a myth in causing mc. He said otherwise a lot more women would have them! I second heathers idea to get blood tested for progesteron and hcg. I swear by the progesteron pills I was put on in this pregnancy. After my mc I was on it this pregnancy when started bleeding. I bled a good 5 weeks during this one and have a big baby in there ready to he into 3 rd trimester! I think because progesteron helped sustain it early on. If you have worries, just go get checked! Remember, physical activity won't cause mc though so don't worry about that.


----------



## Kylarsmom

That's a nice little bump ready !! ;) looks great if ya ask me !


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ny, how are you already 25 weeks!! Omg !! Crazy ! & exciting !!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Ready thats a sweet bump! It looks like you are a slim lady to begin with so its going to show earlier


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh! and i was really excited this morning as my IC had a darker test line than control line!!! (though could partly be down to going to a Take That concert last night and not drinking enough) but i was happy to see that


----------



## repogirl813

dee, that is great i am sooo happy for you!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

heather- I know RIGHT! I am thrilled to be this far but now in that stage where I feel like I should be farther along than this....seems like just yesterday I had all the worries and problems of that first trimester! Now im 3rd tri! OMG


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- see!! Worrying yourself for nothing. Have you called the doctor yet?

Ny- I told you time would fly once you hit second tri. Now you're a week and a couple days away from third tri. It's so exciting!!! Before you know it it'll be labor time! And to think my little one will only be a couple months older than yours. Too bad you don't live closer or we could have playdates!


----------



## nypage1981

Love- everything that I read in books says im in 3rd tri because im in my 26th week, but on here its not. So who knows! And im not doing labor:) Its "cut me open" time! Hahaha. 

I totally wish this whole forum was people near us because with so many pregnant ladies we'd have lots of playdates and mommyhood to talk about! Guess i'll hafta see you over in the mother forums. Lol. 

So my life for a week is going to be hellllll. I volunteered for Girlscout camp this week and was stupid when i did that. Went to the 2 hour training today and it was 90+ degrees out and huge clouds of horseflies swarm your head. This is waaaaay more wildernessy than I thought. I expected buildings to learn in and air conditioning and bathrooms and a pool and someone making camp fires and stuff. NOPE. We have to walk miles to our little unit sites, where there is tables and a wash bucket and an outhouse for you. All with spider webs and bugs. And make our own fire and make our food....And then there is a pool but thats more miles away. We have to walk in forest, and up hills and all over. This is going to suck so bad! Its 8 hours everyday and I almost died with my huge belly for 2 hour training. I wish I was smaller so badly right now...sigh. I will let you all know how it goes if I survive:) Pray I dont go into labor during this hell! Lol.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks for your positive thoughts on my bump, ladies :hugs: It just keeps growing... My doppler showed up this weekend, so I have to get some gel and I'll let you know what we hear! We had a wonderful time at the cabin this weekend :) I got really exhausted a couple of times, but otherwise it was a lot of fun and even relaxing. 

How are the nearly-ready-to-pop girls? And, Rosa, how are you doing, hun, after your procedure? Dee, are you believing your positive tests now??


----------



## Kylarsmom

NY , i know how you feel, we have record breaking heat here in oklahoma, 110 all weekend, hasnt been that hot they said since 1936... go figure, the year I'm 9 months pregnant its the hottest summer in decades!!! 

Ready- I'm doing pretty good, thanks! Ready to pop def describes it!! Had my maternity pics done last night and omg they are AWSOME! She hasn't finished editing them yet but I will post when she does! We did this one that we wrote on a chalk board, "Momma's gunna POP!" and I'm standing there and Kylar has his hands on his face in an "Oh no!" facial expression! It's hilarious!! ;) I have my 36 week appt today where she will check my cervix ! Only 14 days at the longest! 

How's Everybody else doing?


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> And, Rosa, how are you doing, hun, after your procedure?

I'm doing much better, thanks. I can walk around, sort of use my core (you forget how much you use your core until you can't use it!) but I'm not going to the gym today. Not feeling that well yet. Emotionally I'm doing okay. I have so many questions, and I wish I had my follow up consultation sooner than I have it. It's in 3 weeks and I may just burst before then.


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> I'm doing much better, thanks. I can walk around, sort of use my core (you forget how much you use your core until you can't use it!) but I'm not going to the gym today. Not feeling that well yet. Emotionally I'm doing okay. I have so many questions, and I wish I had my follow up consultation sooner than I have it. It's in 3 weeks and I may just burst before then.

Glad you are doing a bit better...have you done any googling on what the doctor said? Google can be a terrible thing, but maybe if you stick to medical sites like webmd, or fertility centers? I know it's a miserable thing to wait. That is certainly the curse of ttc'ers...


----------



## ready4baby

Kylar, can't wait to see your maternity pics!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- I have no idea then.. I guess third tri is whenever you choose lol. Why are you opting for a c-section? Eeek!! I'm so sorry about this camping outing. Sounds like you are going to be miserable. I'm sure they would understand if you kindly backed out since you had no idea it would be so strenuous. I'm surprised they didn't tell you when you volunteered. It actually sounds like it could be pretty dangerous for you and your little one. One step down a hill the wrong way and you could have a nasty fall, and believe me a sprained ankle is the absolute worst while pregnant. On top of having to already waddle around, now you have to hobble on one foot with that extra weight. I'd suggest reconsidering. 

So the world is completely against me. We had the most horrid storms early this morning. Winds of 75mph, trees topples everywhere. 10,000 people in our area are out of power, including us, and hundreds of thousands in Chicago are without power. Most of the street lights are out and we have no idea when the power will come back. They've called in com ed workers from surrounding states to help move things along but it could still be a while. The temp is supposed to be in the 90's with a heat index over 100 and we have no ac. To make matters worse our stove is electric so that means no cooking and since our bathroom runs on septic our toilet floods the bathroom if you flush it. So no bathroom for us.. And I pee at least once an hour if not more. This is miserable. Sad face.


----------



## Kylarsmom

I'm at a 3, 50% effaced and he's fully engaged !! Ahhh!! Dr said could be anytime !


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies  I'm happy to see everyone still here. Ive been out of the loop for a long time. Getting my life I suppose. I'm sorry I abandoned you. 

I've only seen the last page here. Ready I'm so so so thrilled to see you got your bfp! 

We're still at the ntnp mode. 

I miss you guys. 

<3 jenifer


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs!!! I was wondering when you were going to pop back in. Was starting to get worried about you. Glad things are going well enough and you are getting life together. We've missed you around here!!


----------



## rosababy

MRS!!!!! We miss you so much. :hugs: Don't you leave us for this long again! I'm pretty sure I'm the only one left who's not knocked up... :wacko: IVF will most likely be in my near future, which sucks, but is also exciting considering the high success rates. 

Heather, OMG!!! He is coming out any day now!! I'm so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## loveinbinary

Had my doctors appointment today. He didn't do a cervical check which really surprised me. I get to stop taking the nifedipine on Thursday and can return to all my normal activities, which means I can finally bd again :happydance: lol. I asked about my chances of going into labor after I stop taking the pills. He can't really say as it's all up to my body at this point but there is a good chance it could start within a couple days following Thursday. My mom has been betting on this weekend for a while now so we shall see!


----------



## Deethehippy

OMG Are you actually in labour Heather? or is it just anytime? Good luck honey - hope all goes smoothly and quickly for you - how exciting!


I have had a headache for like a day now, is this ok? i usually only get bad headaches pre-AF so i am panicking my hormones have dropped or something bad? :wacko:

So sorry that you have all that crap going on Love, i hope the power gets back quick. How horrible :/ Fingers crossed they fix it soon :flower:


----------



## ready4baby

Love, you poor dear...what a miserable way to spend the last days of your pregnancy...FX the weather cools off! You may be meeting your LO very very soon.... and Kylar too! 3cm already?? I wonder if that's more common with the second baby? 

Mrs! Nice to hear from you, and thank you! I hope you are doing well and enjoying your break from ttc...

Dee, no worries on the headaches, that's common in early pregnancy too. Mine kicked in a little later...probably 8 or 9 weeks. :flower:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Nope not in labor yet but the dr said I may or may not make it to the csect date in 2 weeks. Im nervous ill go into labor and not have enough time to do the csection :/ 

Good to hear from you mrs ;)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Heather I think your gonna go early :) I can't wait to see your pics of little man! How much fun!!! And of course pics of him and big brother :) I am soooo excited for you....

Today's the big day for me ULTRASOUND and we shall see in a week what results are...IM NERVOUS! Will let everyone know the results soon as I get them!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Good luck on the ultrsound Andrea!!!

3 of my maternity pics! There are TONS more but these are the only ones she has edited so far ;)
 



Attached Files:







270642_10150238823537869_197129342868_7526825_4599635_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4









281963_10150238823672869_197129342868_7526826_4464598_n.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3









283587_10150238823152869_197129342868_7526820_3370076_n.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Deethehippy

Hehe Heather..........the pics are awesome, i love Kylars little face!


----------



## rosababy

Love, I'm so sorry about your AC! My family lives in Chicago, so I heard about the nasty storm and there are pics all over facebook. Yikes! Do you have anyone you can go stay with that has AC?



AndreaFlorida said:


> Heather I think your gonna go early :) I can't wait to see your pics of little man! How much fun!!! And of course pics of him and big brother :) I am soooo excited for you....
> 
> Today's the big day for me ULTRASOUND and we shall see in a week what results are...IM NERVOUS! Will let everyone know the results soon as I get them!

What kind of ultrasound are you getting? What kinds of results will you be expecting? I'm excited for you!! I hope this gives you some answers. As much as I'm gutted that IVF is our only option, at least now I know why. I know that there is nothing I could have done, and I know what our plan of action is now. In a weird way, I feel okay with it.

Heather, I love those pics! Are there any more? :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

oh my gosh, Dee! I just saw your ticker and about how your baby has more brain cells than Paris Hilton!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Love it!


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- headaches are common. For several weeks I suffered the worse headaches on a daily basis and nothing would help them. The only thing I could do was sleep them off, which wasn't often possible as there was so much going on. A lot of women complain about headaches in first/second tri. Eventually they stop but until then it's pretty miserable. Have you called your doctor yet?

Power came back on around 9:30 last night then went out again around 11:45.. Luckily there was a truck outside working on it, which is why I think the power went out again. It came back on within an hour though. I'm just glad to have a toilet once again, that's the most important part. I can deal without power but not having a toilet when you have to pee a couple times an hour... Not so much. My family and I are taking bets as to when I'll go into labor. Only one more day of pills and I can finally stop watching the clock to make sure I don't miss a dose. My mom is pretty convinced I'm having him this weekend.


----------



## Deethehippy

I love your avatar pic Rosa - my favourite flowers are roses and 'Rose' is my daughters middle name


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks girls, Rosa, there will be more to come, that is just all she has edited so far!


----------



## Deethehippy

I just thought i would let you guys know that i got a 'pregnant 3+' on my digi yesterday!
I was so relieved to see that! 
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Kylarsmom

How exciting Dee!!!!!

How is everyone else? Quiet in here!!

Love, I think you stop taking your meds today, will be anxious to see if it puts you into labor :) Good luck

I finally hit the "miserable, get him out asap stage" bc of him being fully engaged, im in soooo much pain :( I cant walk without it hurting. I hope he comes soon :/


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, that's great news! You need to relax and enjoy it now :) Is your doc the type that would do an early ultrasound on you? 

Heather, I'm sorry you're struggling. You are so very close to the end--hang in there! Take a fantastic bubble bath tonight or do something out of the ordinary; maybe that would lift your spirits...


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- :happydance: I told you it would just take a little time. You got your bfp before 4 weeks so it was no wonder they weren't super dark. I have a good feeling this bean is going to be a sticky one for you. Most of us have had a loss and are now nice and preggers lol. Ready had two right in a row and look at her, taking on second tri like she owns the place :haha: Just try to keep positive thoughts. Tell that little beanie how much he or she means to you, it seems to have saved my little one several times, so I'd like to think. 

Kylar- I've been off the nifedipine for 3 doses now. DH and I had a late night with a couple of friends who came over and since it's his day off we got to sleep in. I got out of bed around 11-ish to use the bathroom and when I layed back down I started noticing some very mild cramping. Barely uncomfortable, just different. Thinking if it continues I might have him by the weekend.


----------



## Deethehippy

Its getting so exciting in this thread with all these babies about to appear - i wonder who's will be first? Hope you both (Heather and Love) are not too uncomfy and good lucks!


----------



## ready4baby

Love, I can't wait to see your little guy!! Do you feel mentally ready now to have him?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- as mentally ready as I can possibly be. I'm still absolutely terrified about bringing him home and it being just the three of us, but now that I have everything together (at least I think I do) I feel a bit more prepared. Just washing up the last bit of clothes today. We've been stocking up on diapers and wipes in the last week. Ended up getting an amazing deal on them with coupons, I was rather excited.


----------



## ready4baby

loveinbinary said:


> Ready- as mentally ready as I can possibly be. I'm still absolutely terrified about bringing him home and it being just the three of us, but now that I have everything together (at least I think I do) I feel a bit more prepared. Just washing up the last bit of clothes today. We've been stocking up on diapers and wipes in the last week. Ended up getting an amazing deal on them with coupons, I was rather excited.

I love a good deal too! I'm sure you are as ready as you can be. You'll do great once you bring him home--no more or less adjustment than every new mom has to go through. And you have family reasonably near that can help you in the beginning... get excited :) I bet you will love this little guy like no one else!


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls

im back from camp. Totally exhausted and not looking forward to doing it next year. Thats soooo much work, no one could imagine how I was handling it! I just wanted to be there with my daughter, its very chaotic there and she isn't very good at being by herself in those situations. Also, I got a $60 discount for volunteering, so the day before camp I couldn't cancel! IT so sucked though, went from a huge heat wave and misery at the begiining of the week, to freezing and down pouring on us in the woods all day today. How aweful! Dont know which i'd prefeer....ugh. Then to top it all off, each night after hell(camp), we had soemthing for soccer....I am so tired. And now I work the next 2 days. I've had it! 

Love- hope you feel well! Can't believe you are going to go so early on your first baby! Hope little guy is all ready and healthy in there for the world! 

We had that same storm as you sunday night. Our power went out and I was PISSED that it was the night before first day of hell at camp, and no power in middle of the night. Least I could pee, but didn't sleep a wink. 

Andrea- nice to see you are here!

Wonder where KIKI is and hope she is well!

Heather- don't they need to schedule your c section earlier if you are going to go before it? I'd be so scared to go early if I were you! Its my hugest fear in all this....

My baby is an alien! I watch my stomach moving around constantly and he always pushes really hard against my stomach so its weird shapes as I walk...and I almost pee. He is such a bugger! 

Rosa- do they maybe need the 3 weeks to get results back on everything? Seems like a long time, but write a list for sure. I would soooo forget things all the time to ask my doctor and its a pain in the ass to try to call them and even get ahold of anyone to talk to. Make list! 

Hope everyone else is ok today!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ny- Glad you are back! We missed you!! I can't imagine how miserable you must of been at the camp! You are such a good mommy to go for your daughter though!! 
About the c-section... she wont schedule it early I don't think :( But if I go early, they will just take me back for the c-section- I dont have to labor.. BUTTTT only prob with that is, if I go super fast, or if I have to wait awhile before getting the spinal and all that, I'll have to go through all that pain while waiting, and that scares the crap out of me!! I keep having everyone tell me that if I go into labor before the csection I need to try to do it vaginally... and although i have considered this... it really bugs me bc seriously NO ONE knows what i went through the first time and how horrible it was!! But all these people saying stuff bout it makes me feel like a coward for choosing the cset.. :/ Ugh... I just care way too much about what peope think.


Sorry if nakey bump pics gross you out, but this is the first and last one i will be taking, it just shows the full massivness of the belly better!! hahaha Prob my last bump pic!! wahoo!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3744.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3752.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nypage1981

Cute! Love the bump. You seem small now like it all kinda slowed down. Not small but not big you know what I mean. Yours popped fast, but then has slowed. 

I hope you can get back there for the section fast then. That must be stressful to be so close to going into labor when section is scheduled for so soon. Ugh. I wouldn't worry what others think. VBAC is now only becoming slightly popular and just beginning to even be offered by some docs, so it has its own risks. Do what you want! Thats my thoughts....most people I know stick with section after a section. 

Are you all stocked up and set now for his arrival? Ive not even begun yet. Oooops.


----------



## Kylarsmom

well i didnt have a section last time, i just had a horrible vaginal delivery... they SHOULD of done a section, but he was stuck basically already coming out and made it kind of a tricky situation... 
Yep we have everything all ready! Bags are packed, base is installed in the car, got the car seat and double stroller, his room isnt quite done but it's done enough for him to arrive! Clothes all washd, small hospital items bought... diapers and wipes semi stocked up at least for awhile... and ya, thats about it i think! I got me a new night gown for the hospital thats good for breastfeeding, all my breastfeeding gear ready to go... Yep, I think I'm ready!!! Now mentally, thats another story.. lol jk!


----------



## Deethehippy

Lovely bump Heather  Good luck to you and cant wait to hear that Kendon is born 

NY- sorry camp was so hard for you but good on you for going and helping out with your daughter etc, maybe you can relax some soon?


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Dee, I will try to relax tomorrow morning before I work at night. That will be lovely to not have to wake up before 6 am! Love it! 

Kylar- so when you say got your gown thats good for breastfeeding and your gear, what kinda stuff do you ave? And what kind of clothes are comfy for BF? I never did it with my daughter so need to know what to have! I am so behind. Haven't started buying anything for baby yet except for the full wardrobe I already have. Lol. I like clothes. How many packs of diapers and wipes do you buy at first to be considered stocked up well?


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- you poor things. Sounds like you had a truly miserable time, but at least you were there for your daughter. I'm just glad to hear that, aside from your discomfort, you made it through without any problems. I was concerned you were going to fall while hiking or something. So relieved that you didn't. I think we've had enough pregnancy worries on this thread to last us a good while. Hopefully you have a couple days off coming up so you can catch up on your rest, sounds like you really need it. I'm sorry to hear you had the same storm we did. Luckily we were only without power for about 16ish hours. Places were still without power up until Wednesday late afternoon. I think someone may have called and complained since there is also another heavily pregnant woman living in our building and the building manager's son's 16 year old pregnant girlfriend is over a lot as well. So that's 3 of us in one building, without a stove or bathroom. Just a couple blocks over from us was still without power the next day. Being pregnant has its benefits lol. I LOVE the alien belly! It's by far one of the best parts of being pregnant. I would lay on the couch and watch my stomach move in all kinds of crazy directions. It was like the cartoon where they put an angry cat in a burlap sack and all you see is the sack jutting this way and that as the cat tries to claw his way out. Sometimes I'd think that's exactly what my LO was trying to do. 

I can't believe I'm going to go so early my first time too, especially since my side of the family is known for having late arrivals. Both of my sisters and I were about 2 weeks late. I'm really not concerned with him coming so soon because I know his lungs will be well developed after the two steroid shots I received 3 1/2 weeks ago. I officially go back to work tomorrow, then I work Sunday and Monday as well. That is if I make it that long lol. I'm officially in pre-labor. Since yesterday morning I've been having cramps and contractions, nothing really consistent though they are becoming a bit more frequent. 

Kylar- I'm sure if you go into labor and start to go fast that they will rush back for the c section. I can understand why you don't want to try to deliver vaginally, though not every pregnancy is the same so it is very possible you could do it naturally with little to no issue. In the end it is your decision and you should do whatever it is you are comfortable with. You are the one giving birth, no one else, so their opinions don't matter. Though I don't understand why you are scared of having to endure some of the labor pains in the even that you go before your section date.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- if you have a Sam's Club out by you I would suggest going there for diapers and wipes. By far the cheapest out of any of the other places I have checked. You can get 108 Huggies newborn diapers for $24.14 or 108 Pampers newborn diapers for $24.28, if you have a brand preference. You can also get 720 Huggies wipes for $15 something. I bought a pack of the Huggies diapers and the wipes to start. A couple days later I found a sale at Walgreens for diapers and wipes and ended up buying 12 packs of newborn diapes and 15 packs of the 72ct wipes for a little over $84 and ended up saving just under $115 using my employee discount and coupons. So for right now I think I'm pretty set on diapers but I'm keeping my eye out for any upcoming sales and coupons.


----------



## nypage1981

I have costco, no sam's club. guess I should check it out there. Thats a lot of them that you bought from walgreens though. Holy cow! 

For camp, I was more worried that i'd get too over worked and have preterm labor way too early! But little bean just stayed in there and tried to alien his way out. Lol. He's a squiggler! Hope you go into labor soon, im excited to have a baby in here!


----------



## loveinbinary

We have Costco too, just not one in our city but it's really not all that far. Sam's is just closer but they are both about the same so I would imagine they have similar products at a similar price. Diapers and wipes are just so expensive that we have to look for what deal is the best. I'm not a doctor but I don't think one or two days of being over worked would send you into preterm labor. I spend my entire pregnancy over worked, running on next to no sleep and completely stressed out before my body had finally had enough and made me very aware of it. Either way it's good that your little bean stayed right where he belongs. Have you begun thinking over any possible names?

Part of me hopes I go soon and part of me keeps thinking I could wait another couple months lol. We are really starting to think that he will be here by Monday. If I'm sitting down and relaxing I notice the cramps and contractions more than when I'm moving about, simply because my brain isn't as occupied with other things. I've have more cramps today than I did yesterday so we shall see how tomorrow pans out. It'll be my first day back at work. I keep joking with my coworkers/friends that I'll be back all of a day before I go into labor so we shall see!


----------



## nypage1981

Love I was more worried about the dehydration part while working hard for the week outside hiking around and stuff. That can send you into preterm labor as it diminishes the amniotic fluid volume. Plus I dreamt a horrible dream that I went into labor too early. Not sure why im convinced this will happen....guess its because im out of the MC worry stage, so now have other worries to deal with!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, and yea we have some name ideas, but nothing that has been decided yet. We haven't even started shopping! Lol. Guess we believe the baby is never really coming.


----------



## loveinbinary

My- I would definitely suggest you start shopping, the sooner the better. The name can be decided once he's here if you haven't come up with anything suiting by that time. Plenty of people wait until after LO is born to pick a name. But it's really important that you start your shopping soon, especially if you are worried something may happen and you'll deliver early. DH and I bad a lot of the things we needed when I went into labor but the things we were missing caused me a lot of stress. We didn't have a crib, though we had it picked out, his parents had the car seat and crib bedding. We didn't have enough blankets, the clothes and sheets weren't washed... There was just so much stress on top of being in preterm labor because we weren't ready for him to be here. Now that we have everything set up and ready I can actually look forward to going into labor. The longer you wait to shop the more stressful it is because you feel like you have to do it all at once or else it's the end of the world and you start to panic.


----------



## nypage1981

How did you know of the things to buy? Im just confused by layette type stuff.....Can't remember what Ella needed as a baby!


----------



## loveinbinary

My mom helped me a lot with what was actually needed and what we could do without. 

Crib, crib bedding, mattress, diapers & wipes, several receiving blankets, bottles (if you plan to ff or pump), pacifiers, pump and storage containers (if you plan to pump at all), at least 3 additional sets of sheets, waterproof mattress pad. At the moment that is all I can think of. When I get off work I will go through the items I have and write whatever I missed. A newborn doesn't require much and since you (like me) are short on space you don't need anything big and flashy or all the luxury items. You just need the basics to get you started and then you can add this or that as time goes on.


----------



## nypage1981

This is true. Less is more for us! I remember a few things I loved having with Ella so will let you know a couple items. I loved having a Halo sleeper sack for her. I didn't use bed blankets at all for her whole babyhood as I was scared of SIDS so these are soooo cool. I will for sure be using them again. I also loved having a little vibrating bouncer seat. It was light and could come with me in the bathroom while I showered so I had her in there with me and it kept her happy. Also, an activity play mat that they lay on and look up at and play with. This kept her entertained for hours!


----------



## Deethehippy

I used to just use a moses basket with breathable mattress and blankets, nappies, wipes, baby lotions and bath liquids, and clothes. 
I never used bottles or pacifiers or sick/burp sheets so there was not too much to get.
Oh and a baby car seat! Or you cant get home from hospital.
Like Love says the next bits you build up as you go


----------



## nypage1981

What are nappies?


----------



## Deethehippy

LOL sorry you guys call them diapers i think


----------



## nypage1981

AHHH got it! Lol. So funny, at girlscout camp there was a counselor from Stoke on Trent(?) if that makes sense....and she was trying to explain a pool floatie to the children and she called it a "lay upon" or something...and for a boat, a "dingy" was funny to try and get the right words that the kids would know of!


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Thanks Dee, I will try to relax tomorrow morning before I work at night. That will be lovely to not have to wake up before 6 am! Love it!
> 
> Kylar- so when you say got your gown thats good for breastfeeding and your gear, what kinda stuff do you ave? And what kind of clothes are comfy for BF? I never did it with my daughter so need to know what to have! I am so behind. Haven't started buying anything for baby yet except for the full wardrobe I already have. Lol. I like clothes. How many packs of diapers and wipes do you buy at first to be considered stocked up well?

I got a lot of extras that arent really necessary but i learned from the first time how helpful they would be! You will need a pump, and i recommend actually having it with you in the hospital bc they tried to give kylar sugar water to help him latch and keep him hydrated, but it filled him up and made him not want to bf , so i will be pumping if that happens again! And my pump needed fresh new parts so i got all that, plus i bought a couple of differen kind of soother things for my boobs when my milk comes in. One is by the brand Nuk and they sell them at motherhood maternity, its like an icepack that goes around your boobies and it can either be heated or cooled to sooth and keep you from getting lumpy and mastis! Then i got some cooling gel pads that basically help with the same problems. i also got disposable AND washable nursing pads, the disposable are best for when you are out like at a restuarant or something, bc who wants to put a soggy wet cloth nursing pad in their purse when it gets saturated (which will happen a lot in the beginning!!) but the cloth ones are best for home when u can just throw them in the wash when they get wet!! I also got some lanolin cream for my nips in the hospital, it helps with the cracking and pain, and is perfectly safe if baby injests some of it off your boobie!! The night gown I got is also at motherhood maternity it just criss crosses in the front so you can get boobie out without lifting ur whole night gown, they also make great nursing bras that are the same style, i had a couple nursing bras from kylar and ended up getting a couple more. I reccoment the crisscross ones for not in public they are so much easier and more comfy, but they have 0 padding so for out and about there are other kinds that have a snappy thing to pull down in front. If you want i can send you links to good ones! ;) Also if you are going to pump, you will need stuff to store the breast milk in, they have freezer bags that are fairly cheap ! Anything else, just ask! I looooove talking about bf-ing, lol!


----------



## Kylarsmom

loveinbinary said:


> ny- you poor things. Sounds like you had a truly miserable time, but at least you were there for your daughter. I'm just glad to hear that, aside from your discomfort, you made it through without any problems. I was concerned you were going to fall while hiking or something. So relieved that you didn't. I think we've had enough pregnancy worries on this thread to last us a good while. Hopefully you have a couple days off coming up so you can catch up on your rest, sounds like you really need it. I'm sorry to hear you had the same storm we did. Luckily we were only without power for about 16ish hours. Places were still without power up until Wednesday late afternoon. I think someone may have called and complained since there is also another heavily pregnant woman living in our building and the building manager's son's 16 year old pregnant girlfriend is over a lot as well. So that's 3 of us in one building, without a stove or bathroom. Just a couple blocks over from us was still without power the next day. Being pregnant has its benefits lol. I LOVE the alien belly! It's by far one of the best parts of being pregnant. I would lay on the couch and watch my stomach move in all kinds of crazy directions. It was like the cartoon where they put an angry cat in a burlap sack and all you see is the sack jutting this way and that as the cat tries to claw his way out. Sometimes I'd think that's exactly what my LO was trying to do.
> 
> I can't believe I'm going to go so early my first time too, especially since my side of the family is known for having late arrivals. Both of my sisters and I were about 2 weeks late. I'm really not concerned with him coming so soon because I know his lungs will be well developed after the two steroid shots I received 3 1/2 weeks ago. I officially go back to work tomorrow, then I work Sunday and Monday as well. That is if I make it that long lol. I'm officially in pre-labor. Since yesterday morning I've been having cramps and contractions, nothing really consistent though they are becoming a bit more frequent.
> 
> Kylar- I'm sure if you go into labor and start to go fast that they will rush back for the c section. I can understand why you don't want to try to deliver vaginally, though not every pregnancy is the same so it is very possible you could do it naturally with little to no issue. In the end it is your decision and you should do whatever it is you are comfortable with. You are the one giving birth, no one else, so their opinions don't matter. Though I don't understand why you are scared of having to endure some of the labor pains in the even that you go before your section date.

Thanks! But trust me, when you actually are in full blown labor, you will know why I'm scared, lol. Not scared of a few contractions, but after a certain point the contractions are absoultely unbearable, there's nothing wrong with beig scared of that! Not saying I wouldn't go through it for my baby, but it IS a bit scary! I agree I need to not listen to peoples opinions though, its just hard its part of just how i am, i care WAY too much what people think. But the truth is just like you said,its my delivery, and not a sole but me and God knows what I went through last time. Only people that were there were my dr, me and my mom and MIL and i all 3 of them AND My new dr think I need a csection, then their opinions matter more than strangers who dont even knwo what i went through, but its easier for me to say that than believe it, lol.


----------



## Kylarsmom

some more of my maternity pics are done =)
 



Attached Files:







267976_10150242381312869_197129342868_7551643_6309687_n.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 7









269191_10150242380637869_197129342868_7551635_6314409_n.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 5









283531_10150242380737869_197129342868_7551636_890198_n.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6









269436_10150242381117869_197129342868_7551640_6420817_n.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 8









270281_10150242381682869_197129342868_7551649_3865035_n.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Heather- That helps me so much to hear what others used for BF cuz I didn't do it the first time around. Never even bought a pump, so I obviously wasnt very dedicated to "trying" it. For the disposable nursing pads you bought, now, do you always wear them to stop for leaking? I don't plan to nurse in public, or at other people's houses, just pumping and bottle feeding then. I only want to nurse from the boob at home....so will I need these nursing pads still?


----------



## rosababy

Heather and NY, your pics are so gorgeous! What adorable bumps you have. :hugs: Heading out to the mountains for a while, ladies. I'll try to check in to see if any babies are born!


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks rosa- heading to the mountains? Go make some babies! Lol. ....are you given the go ahead to try and work on that even before your consult appointment?


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Thanks Heather- That helps me so much to hear what others used for BF cuz I didn't do it the first time around. Never even bought a pump, so I obviously wasnt very dedicated to "trying" it. For the disposable nursing pads you bought, now, do you always wear them to stop for leaking? I don't plan to nurse in public, or at other people's houses, just pumping and bottle feeding then. I only want to nurse from the boob at home....so will I need these nursing pads still?

Yes, it would be a good idea to get them soon too, I started leaking with kylar at 28 weeks! lol! This time though I haven't leaked at all!! If you are in public, you may not be feeding, but your baby could cry or even giving him a bottle could make your milk let down! In the beginning anyway, I had to wear the pads 24/7! After my milk regulated at about 3 months post pardem, I didn't wear them very often, i didnt have a lot of excess. But in the beginning, the milk is trying to regulate to what baby needs ,so at least for me, there was always too much, then there was too little (but thats a whole other issue, lol)


----------



## ready4baby

Kylar, those are gorgeous pics & memories!! :) Ny, you brave thing, nice work toughing it out for your daughter :thumbup:

I am all a-flutter waiting to hear from Love! Hope you are doing well!! 

Yesterday, we tried out my doppler for the first time. After about a minute, found that little woosh-woosh! DH timed it at about 150bpm, for whatever it is worth. I had just had a teeny bit off coffee so maybe she was all amped up? Or maybe it is a boy afterall, who knows, but it was extremely reassuring to hear it!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- I would definitely invest in disposeable nursing pads. I have heard from several different mothers that leaking early on is an issue. Hearing a baby cry, even if it isn't your own, could cause you to start leaking through your clothes. Glamorous right? 

Kylar- I can understand your point, but I just see things differently. I imagine if you started to go very fast they would put a rush on your section if at all possible, though it might be a good idea to start mentally preparing yourself in the event you aren't able to have a section (since you fear you'll go fast). I know labor is going to hurt, we've all had someone tell us a horror story involving child birth. I just try not to think about it. Luckily I have a rather high pain threshold, but I know very well it's going to be the worst pain I have even felt. I am a big believer in mind over matter in a lot of instances. I've had several piercings and a couple tattoos in my lifetime and have noticed the mindset you walk in with really affects the experience. The more you psych yourself up for the pain, the more it actually hurts. If you acknowledge it's going to hurt but try to put it out of your mind the pain isn't nearly as bad. That is how I'm going into the birthing experience. It's going to hurt, more than I can imagine, but my body was designed to do this and I'll make it through just like so many women before me. I really hope you get your section as planned but try not to make things worse by worrying about the pain of something that may not happen. 

Ready- I'm still here and still pregnant. More cramps and contractions everyday but nothing that sends me rushing to L&D. Darn.


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar- thanks! I put a bunch of different organic washable ones and a bunch of disposable ones and some of those gel pads on my registry. It was awesome, I learned last night I could do the registry right online. Lol. Except for the bigger items that we need to go to the store to pick out. What kinda pump do u use? I found some good deals on the medela ones on ebay, but have also seen brand new Playtex one in stores new for only 100 bucks....but this didnt look like it had the cooler storage thing inside the carrying case like the medela ones do......also, do you use a sterilizer bag or buy a sterilizer machine?

*****I am so sorry everyone that I keep asking questions about baby stuff right now, im trying to learn all I can about this whole baby world again I feel lost! 

150 is perfectly fine Ready. It could be a girl:) Thats what they normally are. But also, I know ours started 160ish at 11 weeks, went down to 140's 13 weeks, and then was 130's the rest of the time......so this is common. My doc said anywhere from 120-160 and if it DOESNt fluctuate is when they start to get nervous I guess. Yay for your first time hearing it! Pretty awesome. I cannot believe you are so far along. 2nd tri! Just unbelievable to me. i feel as though i've been pregnant for ages, and here, you are in the same tri as me for a week! Crazy. Did the barfy feeling ever go away for you? Mine's returning some days now but ive not puked at all. I have horrible acid reflux heart burn feeling often. YUCK


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I love the woosh woosh sound!! Could listen to that all day, except when he moves and causes all that static lol. Only once did we hear LO's heartrate reach 150 and I was really surprised because I thought it was so high. Doctor wasn't concerned at all. Normally his averages in the 130 range. Have you thought about a private scan to find out the gender?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ny- I did my registry online too! WAY easier! lol! Plus it just gave me a list of things I needed whether or not other people got them for me or not, I now have a list of what I still want eventually! Plus it's fun! My pump is medela, and from what I've experienced, heard & read, it's the best brand. But doesn't mean one of the others wouldn't work fine! I lucked out and got mine given to me by a really good friend, it was a $250-$300 one! Whichever route you choose I highly reccommend using a double electric one! If you do one boob at a time, the other one will leak out all over while your pumping the other side, lol. I dont mind the baby questions, I love helping people from my experiences! I b/f for 9 months, and we had a LOT of trouble with it off and on the entire time, but I stuck it out and learned tons about it from each trial and error! I never used a drop of formula the entire time until the end!! If you buy one of the boxes of the medela bottles, which you will need bc they are the only things that fit on the pump to pump the milk into, then you can put them in whatever bottles you want to feed baby, but you will need at least 2 of the the bottles that fit the machine, but anyway, in those boxes i think they give you one sterilizer bag for free! it lasts for awhile, but those bags arent expensive and work great! I did have a bottle warmer that doubled as a sterilizer with kylar, but after a few months it got really gross, the little bits of milk that would spill over would burn onto it and were almost impossible to get off, so everytime I turned it on, it smelled like burnt milk... yummm.... so this time I think I'm just sticking to the sterilizer bags for the parts, and im sure i'll just wash the bottles in the dishwasher! ;) Hope this helps!! 
Also- My pregger friends, I recommend getting a pack of cheapo underwear, you will ruin your underwear for the first few weeks :/ Also some more things i've remembered at the last min lately- petroleum jelly for the umbilical chord care, if you are having a boy- u will need hydrogen peroxide to care for the circumsision (they give you stuff for this at the hopstial , but for when you get home) , If you dont already have saline drops and a nose sucker... a lot of babies get really nasal congested after birth, and i think i mentioned the gas drops before. If I think of anything else I'll let ya know!


----------



## nypage1981

heather- most of the pumps come with the two bottles that the breast shields attach to, is this what you mean, or should I get extra medela bottles as well. And yes, Ive heard great things of those steriliser bags and plan to use that for the pump equipment. 

Do you use a steriliser for nuks and toys or anything? Im seeing some that you put in microwave now....never had that stufdf when Ella was born, wondering if you've had experience with that. 

I never leaked with ella while pregnant, and haven't yet. Fingers crossed! I'd be so embarrassed if I were in public my first time. Lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, and also, my friend the other day told me they dont do anything or put anything on the cord anymore? Idk, maybe that was just where she delivered......do you do petroleum jelly on the circumcision to keep from drying to diaper?


----------



## Deethehippy

When i breastfed i never used a pump or a bottle ever, i just fed exclusively until 4/5 months and then introduced a beaker cup for water or juices (this was back when they said you could wean from 4 mths), mine got the hang of that quickly and both stopped feeding by 7-9mths. I think if you are breastfeeding then whats the point in sterilizing pumps and bottles but of course each to their own and it does mean other people can help with the feeds.


----------



## nypage1981

Dee- work! Lol. We can't nurse a baby while at work, you know! 

Also, baby is supposed to be on milk until about 1, and I am sure I will be pumping it for bottles before that as Im not much for the bigger babies on the boob. Wouldnt dream of doing juice that early! 

Definitely for the daddy to be able to feed the baby is a big reason. Thats a great time for them and want him to have that! 

And to pump and dump once in a while if i want to have a glass of red wine. ...can't wait to have one again! 

Also, for public, I dont wanna boob feed. 

And i've heard that its good to pump one boob while baby eats on the other because its hard to have it always eating from both of them and this wont waste milk. 

SO....lots of reasons to pump in my opinion!


----------



## Deethehippy

Juice is fine early NY - only diluted of course - they used to use that in the old days for constipation. Once you start weaning you still carry on with the milk of course!


----------



## Deethehippy

I dont think i could work when a baby was very young.


----------



## nypage1981

I dont even know if i'll go back to work every, we'll see....

I had read to not start them out with something sweet for baby food/juice as it gets their taste buds expecting that and not liking vegetables then. And this was true with my daughter. I had a hard time because her first baby food was yummy fruit of some sort and had a really tough time with any vegetable so this time I will vow to start the baby with peas. Or carrots or something gross!


----------



## Deethehippy

Well everyone had their own ideas i think, we were advised a decade ago to begin weaning from 4 mths but now they said never before 6, so i guess its down to the mothers judgement. I used to boil my own vege and blend them for the babies, they loved sweet potato and carrot because it was sweet i guess! I tried to give a good variety


----------



## nypage1981

Did they advise you to mix cereal with formula for any part? I remember that being a supplementation for if they were getting a little bit more hungry, before doing baby food. I have to research this all again....been a while.


----------



## Deethehippy

Yes the first thing i gave i think was baby rice with a little milk from a spoon.
We have these things called 'rusks' here that are like biscuits but go all mushy when added to milk - i used them next i think laong with fruit and veg purees. I need to research it all again too, its been a decade for me!


----------



## loveinbinary

So... the last hour of work I started timing my contractions and they are about 10-ish minutes apart, at least they were between 3 and 4. They don't hurt, it's just a tightening feeling that lasts between maybe 5 seconds to 45 seconds. The minor cramps I've been having are starting to become slightly more intense but nothing really painful. If I'm walking around or busy chatting, anything that keeps my mind occupied, I barely notice the contractions at all. I called the after hours line and they are going to page the doctor and I should hear back from her within a half hour or so. So this could possibly be it!


----------



## nypage1981

WOW! woohoo!


----------



## loveinbinary

Doctor called back. She said that if they aren't all that painful then she isn't really concerned. She just wants to me to take it easy and hydrate. If they get closer together or become more intense she wants me to come in. The only thing I'm worried about is getting too far into labor because I'm waiting for it to hurt. With my older sister my mom felt the same as I am now, nothing really painful, just minor cramps and tightening but she was in full blown labor. Even when I was in the hospital the nurses were really surprised at my pain tolerance. DH and I have to run out to the store in a bit to pick up a few last minute things for my hospital bag... that I still need to pack... I really need to get this procrastinating thing under control lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Maybe the walk at the store will regulate them a bit more so you can know what is happening. Walking does that sometimes and progresses labor. 

Spent all day doing my registries!! So exciting, but holy cow. If i dont get much of it for shower gifts, I have a LOTTTT to buy. stressful.


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm back from the store. Contractions aren't any closer together but they are stronger, though still not painful in the least. The doctor I spoke to (my doctor's partner) said that unless they start becoming painful and really close together there is no reason for me to come in. But what if my pain tolerance is just that high that they never really start hurting until it's too late?


----------



## nypage1981

Then you'd better hope you live really close to the hospital! Lol.....although, no matter how high a pain level, even if you can control it a bit, when they really get to be good ones, a woman can't really talk through them without kind of short breath or just cant even talk during them so you will know.


----------



## loveinbinary

We shall see. When my mom was in labor with my older sister she felt very much like I am now even though she was in full blown labor. My sister didn't want to come out so she ended up needing a section. I don't live all that far from the hospital, 15 minutes depending on traffic. I wish things would progress a little faster though. Still just minor cramps and the contractions are still following the same time line. A little stronger tightening but nothing worth rushing out to the hospital for. Luckily I already had an appointment to see my doctor tomorrow and if I'm still feeling this way later into the night and tomorrow morning, DH and I are going to try to move my appointment up from the afternoon. He'll do an internal exam so he should be able to tell us what kind of time frame we are looking at.


----------



## ready4baby

Love, how are you this morning?? If you are 15 minutes from the hospital, try not to worry! Those cramps will get more intense, and even if rushed, you'll make it to the hospital. Sounds like you should know much more after you doc appointment today. Thinking of you!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ny- if the pump comes with them , then you are good! but I had tons of extras bc especially if you are at work then you will have to store your milk so you'll need more bottles to pump into, plus its just really annoying washing them all the time, lol. 

My contractions are just really getting a lot more intense and a lot more frequent, but with the exception of Fri night, nothing to go to the hospital about even though I'm having a ton of them, they arent spaced apart consistently yet, and ok this is gross but i keep having lots of watery discharge, i mean not like my water broke, but enough i feel gross and keep having to change my underwear, and thats been happening days now, so not sure if that's normal, didnt happen with kylar.


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> 150 is perfectly fine Ready. It could be a girl:) Thats what they normally are. But also, I know ours started 160ish at 11 weeks, went down to 140's 13 weeks, and then was 130's the rest of the time......so this is common. My doc said anywhere from 120-160 and if it DOESNt fluctuate is when they start to get nervous I guess. Yay for your first time hearing it! Pretty awesome. I cannot believe you are so far along. 2nd tri! Just unbelievable to me. i feel as though i've been pregnant for ages, and here, you are in the same tri as me for a week! Crazy. Did the barfy feeling ever go away for you? Mine's returning some days now but ive not puked at all. I have horrible acid reflux heart burn feeling often. YUCK

I know, I can't believe I'm this far along either! It's really moving quickly, and beginning to lay the pressure on me about getting ready for this creature in & around summer trips (of which we have many) and fall holidays. My MS has gotten better, I think. Still the worst in the evening when I'm tired, but I had a couple of days of feeling pretty good over the weekend. :thumbup: I'm more often having a "full" feeling in my belly, and my bump keeps growing (along with scale). It's kind of nerve wracking that I'm gaining weight so steadily so early!

I'm very relieved to have my doppler and heartbeat whenever I need to hear it... Love, I could listen to that over & over again, too :)


----------



## ready4baby

Kylarsmom said:


> My contractions are just really getting a lot more intense and a lot more frequent, but with the exception of Fri night, nothing to go to the hospital about even though I'm having a ton of them, they arent spaced apart consistently yet, and ok this is gross but i keep having lots of watery discharge, i mean not like my water broke, but enough i feel gross and keep having to change my underwear, and thats been happening days now, so not sure if that's normal, didnt happen with kylar.

Kylar, I didn't know you were having regular contractions! I have no comment on the discharge because I don't know what's normal, but I am excited for you! It sounds like you are getting closer :happydance: Over a week until your scheduled date...hmm...


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- so far this morning I'm okay. Still contracting but it's about the same as it was yesterday, perhaps slightly more uncomfortable. Bending over to pick anything up is almost painful because it feels like all the weight in my body is on my cervix. I'm so glad you are pleased with your Doppler, like it's hard not to be lol. Careful that the woosh woosh sound doesn't become an addiction :hah: Find you with it permanently strapped to your stomach wherever you go lol. 

So I'm keeping my doctors appointment for this afternoon unless anything changes. I decided to go ahead and go into work this morning. Hoping that maybe walking around and being on my feet will help the contractions become more regular and hopefully stronger.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ready- Ya Ive been having them a lot lately, sorry might of failed to mention that. Friday I think they started up bc I got checked for dialation, and after that was when they started, I was actually considering going in I was having so many, but glad I didn't b/c it turned out to be nothing! I have a dr appt tomorrow, so hopefully will find out if I'm anymore dialated! I did my hospital tour today, and saw where I'll be staying, and found out the specifics of the c-section. Have to be there at 5:30 in the morning and will be taken back about 7, and csection starts at 7:30. Only me and DH allowed in room , and he can take pics =) No one can be in for my spinal though, and that makes me nervous, with my epidural last time, my mom was a HUGE help in keeping me calm (DH was deployed) but hopefully a nurse or someone will hold my hand to keep me calm during the spinal. Then Ill be in recovery for 4 hours, first hour, only me and DH and baby, then family can come in after the first hour of recovery after ive had time to bf baby and get my snuggles in!! =) Im so excited I can hardly stand it! Im really majorly stressing about missing Kylar though :( I have nightmares about it amost every night. He never leaves me, since I stay home with the daycare, hes with me all the time with the exception of when he stays at my mom and dads for sleep overs every once in awhile. I know HE will be fine, it's me I'm worried about, lol, I will miss him so much!


----------



## loveinbinary

My appointment went rather well. I'm a bit more dilated than I was before, 90% effaced and the baby is sitting at a -2. Still having quite a few contractions, about 10 minutes apart but getting more intense and even slightly painful. They've knocked the wind out of me a few times due to the intense tightening rather than pain. Doctor said it could be any day now and to keep active if I want to speed things along. Looks like DH and I will be getting a lot of :sex: in lol. We are both off work tomorrow so we are planning to install the car seat and take a trip up to Babies R Us and browse around a bit, perhaps pick up a few more little things before Roman arrives. Trying to resist the urge to buy more diapers as I've come across a ton more coupons. I swear baby coupons are addicting!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- I just listenend with my doppler for the first time in a while last night and its amazing how much stronger and more grown up his heart sounds! Lol. Love it! That things remains fun for a while:) Glad you feel better sometimes....then 3rd tri comes and you will probably feel like shit all over again. Sigh. 

Love- im thinking of you! Cant believe you are so close now. Hope you don't hafta deal with contractions and partial labor for too long. Where do these baby coupons come from? I dont ever have any! Lol. 

Kylar- thanks for so much info. I love how much you are telling me about everything. Helping a lot! I understand your worries about the epidural for c section. Im nervous about that too. Last time I had it done, was more an emergency situation so I was really really out of it from being in labor for the past 16 hours.....I dont remember much. I do remember during the c section my arms were out on these arm rest things and they were shaking so hard they had to strap them down and I hated the feeling. Then in recovery, the morphine made me itch so badly I felt like spiders were all over my skin, head, under my nails. Ugh. So bad. Hope you have some better luck:)


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- I can't really believe it either!! The time has just flown by and I know it's only going to go faster once he's here. You're just right around the corner yourself! Another 10 weeks (which you'll breeze right through) and you'll be full term, can you believe it? The contractions really don't feel that bad, just uncomfortable. The frequent tightening gets annoying after a while. I'm just anxious for things to pick up. I have my hospital and baby bag all packed up but I keep feeling like there are things I've left out and I have no idea what. I get the baby coupons from the Sunday paper coupon inserts. Red Plum, Smart Source and P&G. It really depends on where you live though because when I went to visit my family in Ohio there were no coupons in their Sunday paper. You can also get a lot of the same coupons by printing them offline. I find them absolutely addicting. We've saved a ton using them in the last several months and I can't imagine going back to not using them. Depending on the coupon and the sale I can end up paying only tax on most items.


----------



## Deethehippy

I wonder which one of you ladies will be first? Heather or Love? 
Both my children went to 42 weeks! I remember being soooo ready for them to be born i was trying everything. Hope everything goes well for you both, thinking of you.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ny- it's no problem whatsoever! I seriously would like to be a lactaction consultant, I just really enjoy helping people, especially with breastfeeding! Not like I'm an expert, but I do know quite abit about it from tons of research and experience with kylar though and I'd love to learn more!
I think Love might go first , depends what I find out at the dr today though , I could be more effaced and dialated than I think! Who knows! I dont go until this afternoon though but I'll update you after my appt! Last time I got checked it started major contracting, so I hope they check me, LOL! I have the very intense tight contractions too, they stop me in my tracks sometimes! But they wont stay consistent! My friend wants me to drink castor oil, and i googled it... NOT gunna be trying that method! I'd rather wait a week! lol
At the MOST i have 1 week today!! Can't believe I will be holding my baby boy soon!!


----------



## ready4baby

EEK! It's so exciting in here...two babies in the next week! I will miss you girls while you are getting to know your LOs! Love, at least you are able to tell that contractions are getting stronger & that should help you to know when the right time to head to the hospital is. How dilated are you?

Dee, you're over six weeks! Wow...are you getting any symptoms? Queasy or anything?

Ny, glad you are still enjoying your doppler--do you think it's okay to use it regularly, or is there any harm? I have only tried it the one time so far...


----------



## loveinbinary

I don't plan on being going long after the baby arrives. I'll be on mat leave and will definitely be keeping an eye on everyone. He goes down for a nap and I'll pop on for a few, or while he's resting in my arms I can check from my phone. I'm only dilated between a 2 and a 3-- I wasn't expecting a drastic change as I've only been off the nifedipine a few days. I just picked up an extra shift at work today because someone didn't come in. The doctor said the more I'm active the more likely it is to speed up my labor and contractions. So I'm really hoping it gets things going. I'm ready for my little man. I need snuggles!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Back from dr. Not as exciting as I'd hoped, but Im a 4 and 60% effaced. so more than a week ago. but not progressing too fast. This weekend I'm going to start his eviction process. LOL


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- I asked my radiation physicist what he thought about ultrasounds and doppler usage he said totally fine. So yay! I did each day until feeling movement.


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, thanks for that tidbit...I have used mine once so far but I'm sure will again this weekend! How are the nearly-ready-to-pop ladies? Any more contractions, or are you guys settling in to wait it out a few more days. You must be very eager to meet your little boys!

How's Rosa, and Kiki, and our ttc girls?


----------



## Kylarsmom

having a ton of lower pains and back back really bad :/ Was contracting every 10 min last night but this morning i'm more just in pain and cramping, so IDK but it doesn't feel good .. DH is working 3 hours away today too, so not the best day for Kendon to try anything spontaneous!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Sorry, back HURTS really bad


----------



## ready4baby

Heather, yikes! I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable...not fun to have to go through the slow progression of labor when you know you are getting a section :( I hope it eases up so you can relax a little! Where's Love? Hmmm....


----------



## Deethehippy

I hope you are ok Heather, can you phone somewhere for advise or do you think its the start of a back labour? Good luck hun.

Yeah...where is Love?


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm still around. Had a really rough night-- was up till after 4 this morning with terrible tummy pains that had me spending a good chunk of time in the bathroom, which is carrying over to today. I've been having some painful cramps since late last night as well. Couldn't sleep for anything. Tossed and turned all night unable to get comfortable. I think my water may be leaking but I'm not really sure. I got up to use the bathroom before DH and I dtd this morning and on my way to the bathroom I leaked some sort of fluid, not a whole lot, maybe a few drops. I smelled it and it certainly didn't smell like urine or cm and was very watery. So I have no idea what is going on today. DH and I have some grocery shopping to do and we have to run up to Babies R Us to exchange a gift. I wish I had some idea of what my body was doing.


----------



## ready4baby

Love, good to hear from you! Isn't it common for the body to sort of...purge...before labor? Maybe that is what it is trying to do. If you are leaking fluid, I'm sure you're doctor would want to hear about it because of infection, etc. You know all this already I'm sure. Are your contractions any more regular? I'm sorry you are SO uncomfortable. You poor girls--I don't look forward to the last few days of pregnancy. But, just think, you're little guys are going to be here soon! Keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## loveinbinary

At this rate I won't need the enema I was contemplating before heading to the hospital once real labor started. There just won't be anything left! I'm not sure it was fluid though.. it was only a few drops on my way to the bathroom so it could have been urine. If it happens again I will definitely call the doctor. My cramps aren't easing, getting a little worse if anything. No one looks forward to the last days, even weeks, of pregnancy. At some point you just want to scream "GET THIS THING OUT OF ME!!!" lol. But in some odd way I enjoy the discomfort because I know very soon it'll all pay off and I'll have the most adorable LO to snuggle all the pain away.


----------



## ready4baby

You have such a good attitude, Love! Haha on not needing the enema...FX that your labor picks up and slaps you in the face with "ok, it's TIME". :rofl:


----------



## ready4baby

Oh wow, Heather had her baby! Congratulations! :cloud9: It was this morning--I hope her DH made it back in time... Dee, did you see it on fb? Too cute, chubby cheeks.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hi guys , kendon arrived at 1035 this morning ! I did get my csection after my water broke at home , william missed it, everything happened so fast and he was 3 hrs away for work! :/ I will update more soon but we are all doing great !!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh and 6 lbs 12 oz 19 in long :) tonnnnns of hair !!


----------



## repogirl813

congrats heather, that is soo awsome!!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Holy cow. You posted something at like 740 and then 3 hours later had a baby! Congrats HEather! I forgot to add you to FB again and if anyone could tell me once more Heather's last name I will go add you so I can see the baby pics! 

I am slightly surprised Love didn't go first, woulda been funny if you both went today!


----------



## ready4baby

It's mese-giddings, ny. Heather, did NOT expect to see you on here for awhile. Congrats again!!!! I guess you win the "race"  Don't think love is far behind...


----------



## loveinbinary

Congrats Heather!! You must be so excited!! And you got your section as planned, all that worrying for nothing lol. At least everything went smoothly, it's a shame that DH couldn't make it. Go figure it all happens when he can't rush home. 

ny- the night isn't over yet lol. I may be going in tonight. The cramps are getting more painful and I can't put them out of my mind by keeping busy like a few days ago. I'm having more regular contractions and the cramps intensify with each one. It hurts to lean forward at all because there is just so much pressure and LO hasn't been as active today, which my mother said happens before labor. I haven't been able to eat much of anything today. I had a sandwich this morning and that didn't sit well and since then all I've been doing is drinking which is giving me a liquid stomach. Intestinal cramps on top of contractions is so not fun. I'm going to try to stay home as long as possible but I have a feeling I'll be in by morning. God I hope this picks up!!


----------



## ready4baby

Love, my thoughts are with you tonight! :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Love- good luck! I hope to hear a baby announcement soon!


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, I used my doppler again this morning and got the heartbeat immediately. But even if I was still, there were these static-y sounds now & then. Is that the baby moving? I guess I thought it was... It's so fun to listen!


----------



## nypage1981

YES! I always could hear it moving, and then suddenly will be a jolt that you hear, thats it flailing. Lol. ITs also fun when you can start to feel it moving, and on the doppler you hear what you feel. Love that!


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> YES! I always could hear it moving, and then suddenly will be a jolt that you hear, thats it flailing. Lol. ITs also fun when you can start to feel it moving, and on the doppler you hear what you feel. Love that!

I thought so :thumbup: It was quite fun to hear... I can't wait to feel him/her. I keep paying attention & hoping for it, but i'm sure it's too early still. Weeks yet until we find out the sex...I can't wait for that too!

I hope Love is in proper labor now; she was so ready...


----------



## loveinbinary

I am in to report-- absolutely nothing. Over the course of almost 3 hours last night my contractions were about 5 minutes apart but were still only slightly painful. I've been having back pain, cramps and more contractions but they are now irregular. 

Dear body- could you please decide already what you are doing?? It would be greatly appreciated. Love always, Meygan. 

It's storming terribly here, has been for the past 5 hours. Of course I'm betting I'll go into full labor while DH is at work and with this terrible weather since in afraid to be out in it. Murphy's law.


----------



## Kiki0522

Congratulations Heather!!! :happydance: Can't wait to see pictures! I hope you are all doing well! 

Love- Keeping my fingers crossed for you and thinking of you!! 

Hello ladies! I will be back to catch up. I keep stalking to see when the babies come! :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Heather! - already said it on facebook but saying it again  

Good luck Love, looks like you are not so far behind, hope baby arrives this weekend for you


----------



## ready4baby

love, hopefully all of those contractions and the pressure you are feeling are dilating your cervix, so that when go-time comes, you have less work ahead! Was your mom's labor anything like this? 

I finally started telling people around work about this little bump i'm growing; yup, can't help it, i'm excited. :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- that's what I'm hoping. At this point I don't even care if it's an easier labor. I just want things to pick up so I know what's going on. Another night of next to no sleep. I took a nap and had a dream that the doctor checked me and said I was 5 1/2 cm. If only that meant something lol. With me, my mom had a very very fast labor. Her water broke and by the time they got to the hospital I was coming out in the hallway. Had the cord around my neck so they were pushing me back in. It's funny, never in my life have I actually wanted to be in more pain lol. 

Congrats on telling people at work!! It must be getting hard to hide. Now you can show off your adorable little bump with pride!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Hello Ladies! Sorry I haven't looked too far back. 

Dee- I don't think I have been on here since you got your bfp.. CONGRATS! I'm so sorry it's so late. I'm happy to see you are doing well! 

Love- I hope you are hanging in there! I can't wait to hear when you finally pop! 

Ready- Congrats on telling people at work! I can't believe you are 15 weeks already! Holy moly time is flying! Is your bump getting noticeable? 

Ny- How are you doing hun?

Rosa- Thinking of you! :hugs:

It's crazy hot today! I know it is everywhere but wow! haha. I have been on vaca all week so today is my lazy day and staying in the house with the central air! Not sure what dpo I am as I haven't been temping or anything but my boobs are quite sore and I know I'm not due for AF yet so it's kind of funny for them to be hurting so much already. I also had blurred vision yesterday in my left eye for about 20 minutes. It came on suddenly and went away as fast as it came. No idea if that's a sign or anything but found it weird, haha. O-well.. Just gonna wait and see and hope for the best! :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Nice to hear from you Kiki 
Good luck with everything, i've not heard of that eye problem before, if it happens again may be worth checking, hoping the sore breasts is a good sign of something


----------



## nypage1981

Kiki! Hiiiii. I'm doing well, in general, right now I'm super sick! But overall I'm good. getting huge. Glad you are doing well and chuggin right along. Hope the boobs are a sign of something, keep us posted! 

Ready glad you've spilled the beans. It's about time! 

Love, he is being a typical boy! Lol.


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- fingers crossed that sore boobs are something to be excited about!! You're next in line for a bfp around here, I can't wait!!

ny- of course he's being a typical boy. He was in such a hurry to come out 5 weeks ago and now that everyone says it's okay he has no interest in leaving, just teasing me with the idea of it. Part of me wishes he would have arrived 5 weeks ago when he felt he was ready, but of course I know the extra time in there has been very beneficial. Tomorrow I'm going to work then DH and I are going to spend the afternoon wandering about the mall like teenagers in hopes that all the walking will help things along. I'm ready to try just about anything.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Going home today :) will update with pics and more details soon


----------



## Kiki0522

Heather- So exciting! Can't wait to see pics!! 

To all you pregnant ladies.. Has anyone experienced dizziness before or around their bfp? I have only experienced dizziness the last time I got my bfp but it also ended up being ectopic so that has me a little nervous. But my boobs are still very sore, I have been dizzy on and off for the past 3 days. I took my blood pressure and it's low for me. Which could be the cause for the dizziness. But the causes of low blood pressure besides pregnancy(hopefully, haha) do not apply to me. So i guess if there's no bfp, i'll be going to the doctor for this. But it sure has me wondering..

Hope you all are well!! :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

YESSS, and for the whole first tri. I would be dizzy just sitting doing nothing. Was one of my biggest symptoms. 

However, with the heat, could you be a little heat stroked? I get dizzy when not drank enough as well. I sure hope its the other reason though of course! :)


----------



## Kiki0522

Thanks hun!! Haha that is why i'm a bit anxious because this is the symptom that made me test before my bfp in January! I'm dizzy upon getting out of bed, standing up, and sometimes like right now, i'm a little dizzy just sitting here. 
I don't think it's the heat because all day Friday I was off work and just sat in my house in the central air and that's when the dizziness started. Yesterday same thing. We ran out to do errands but still in the AC all day. I have been drinking lots of water because I always do. And today it's not as hot. Ahhhh fx'd!! haha :)


----------



## nypage1981

Im no good at charts and all that jazz, so just tell me- does yours look good, and what dpo are we today?


----------



## Kiki0522

No idea, haha. I haven't been charting because it was too stressful. I would guess though between 10 and 12 dpo. I'm almost certain I O'd around CD14 or 15.


----------



## Deethehippy

KIKI - test!!! Are you going to? Dizziness is a big symptom for some women esp if you dont usually suffer from it!


----------



## nypage1981

So gettin close! I have fingers crossed for you Kiki, sounds good, but our bodies can be evil!


----------



## Kiki0522

Dee- I'm not gonna test. I'm way too nervous, Haha. But yes I never suffer from dizziness. The only time I was dizzy like this was before my bfp. 

Ny- thank you. :) and boy oh boy do I know our bodies can be evil. Trying not to get my hopes up too high.


----------



## Deethehippy

Ok good luck Kiki - FX for you!


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you. :) 

How are you ladies feeling today?


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm kinda scared today to be honest - i have low back pain - not extremely painful but enough to be aware of - its come on over last few days - i hope it is nothing bad.


----------



## Kiki0522

I think that can be pretty normal even in early pregnancy. Your body is changing quite a bit and even the smallest changes can come with side effects.


----------



## nypage1981

Im recovering from a concert last night so not doing much at all, feeling sooooo sore. But lazy for once in a long time and loving it!


----------



## Kiki0522

Lazy days are the best! haha. Enjoy! :)


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki,fingers & toes are crossed for you! I'm glad you have some symptoms that are unique to this cycle & the last bfp. :thumbup:

Kylar, can't wait to hear how your birth experience was!

:hi: to everyone! Love, try not to worry, your LO will come when he is good & ready this time! MEN! 

Nothing new to report here...Worked hard this weekend with gardening & cleaning my house for our big summer party next weekend. Beautiful day today... :)


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- Thank you! :) It was such a beautiful day today! A nice break from the heat. So glad you are doing well! A big summer party sounds fun! :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki!! It sounds like you are having a very promising cycle!!!! My fingers are so tightly crossed that this turns into your bfp!! I had dizzy spells on and off throughout first tri, then some in second but only when I my blood pressure would drop and I'd need to eat. Have you decided when you'll test? 

My- glad you had fun at the concert. At least you get to enjoy a lazy day, those are always wonderful!!

Ready- I know he'll come when he is ready and of course he's going to be stubborn about it lol. I see my doctor tomorrow so I'm hoping for good news, preferably that I'm much more dilated and that they want me to go in lol. 

Dee- it's common to pains early on especially since your body is doing so much all at once and you are still adjusting. Have you gotten in contact with your doctor yet? I think maybe an early scan would be comforting to you.


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies! :hi: I'm back from vacay, only to be in 100+ weather. GROSS!!!! :hissy: I'm cd2, which is not a surprise or really a disappointment at all, since we didn't try this month due to the laparoscopy on cd 12. There is no WAY we could have :sex: until like cd 17 because I was still recovering, and since my cycle was only 28 days, it would have been way too late. Ah well. Life goes on. My consultation is on Friday. I'm calling one of the big fertility clinics in the area...it's so huge and popular, but I've heard you don't get much one-on-one time there. However, there is not another test that I have to have done, it's just IUI or IVF (I'm still hoping that we don't have to do IVF), so I don't mind if it's not by the same doctor anymore. Let's just get it done already!

Heather, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! I saw a few pics on FB, but haven't had a chance to be on the computer much in the last week. Can't wait to see more!

Love, he's still in there, right? I'll bet you're ready for your LO to come out already! 

Ready, Dee, NY, how's it going with your bumps? :hugs:

Kiki!!!! So glad to see you! You're one of my last ttc'ers on this thread...what's new with you? I scanned over the last few days...are you going to test?!

SOOO...since AF came a few days earlier than I expected, I will not be o'ing on our cruise. Instead, I'll be o'ing while we're at my inlaws. Oh wait, it gets better. They don't have ac in the guest room (got rid of the small window unit because they thought they would have sold their house...long story) Sooooo, we're staying in his parents room. While I'm o'ing. Nice. Dh is like then we're gonna have to dtd on the floor or on the beach, or in the car, because I am NOT :sex: on my parents' bed! :rofl:


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- Thank you and thank you for your input about the dizzy spells. This is definitely the symptom that has me wondering this cycle! I'm glad to see you are hanging in there! Getting so so close!

Rosa!! :hi: How are you?? I'm doing well. Just keep on moving forward, haha. If we aren't successful for a few more cycles.. we will be considering IVF as well so keeping my fingers crossed! And for you! Let's hope it doesn't come to that. You going to try the IUI? People have been successful with that when they haven't been with anything else so that would be great! So that sure sounds like a situation you have there for when you are ready to O again.. haha. When's your cruise? Where are you going?!

I am not sure when I'll test. I'm too nervous. I think I will by Thursday if AF doesn't come because by then I'll be late. Or maybe my craziness will take over and I'll test earlier if this dizziness and sore boobs don't let up. :holly: 
:rofl:


----------



## rosababy

Kiki,
I'm doing fine. Like you...moving forward, day by day. I was planning on doing an IUI, but after my laparoscopy, I found out that I have tubal damage, and docs recommend IVF for that. However, this is all coming from my doc via my mother, so who knows...we have our consult on Friday and I'll find out the details. I'm prepared for IVF. I'm ready for it. BRING IT ON! Give me my baby! :haha:

Cruise is August...going to Canada and New England. Can't WAIT!


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh I am so sorry I missed that news. But I'm so happy to see you so positive and so ready! That is great! I look forward to hearing how your consult goes. That's pretty much where I am at too. My one tube is clear but my doc isn't sure it will do it's job which is why we may end up with IVF.

That's awesome about the cruise! I love cruises. So relaxing. I live in New England! haha. In NH. :) My hubby wants to go on that cruise too!


----------



## nypage1981

LOL OMg Rosa- so , are his rents gunna be there then? Where are they sleeping? This is funny! Well, not funny for you like haha im laughing at your pain funny, but you know, kinda comedic. What did you do on your vaca? Guess the cruise will hafta be just for fun sex. Oh darn. Lol. Like Kiki says, IUI is proving to have a few successful stories on the 35+ forum for some 1st try but mostly the 2nd cycle. Which is still good! I have a TTC friend who is on the 35+ forum who has mentioned some BFP's due to IUI and she is now on her first cycle of IUI. None of it sounds too horrid so Im glad you will try this. Hope it works, so bad! 


Kiki be sure to update us if you do a test...even if its the dreaded you-know-what result. Im rootin for ya!


----------



## Kiki0522

Haha thanks Ny! I will definitely keep you posted. I need all the rootin I can get. haha :thumbup:


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- oh jeeze. Life is just handing you all kinds of lemons. Imagine the story you'd have to tell one day if you got pregnant while at the inlaws :haha: Honestly though it could turn into a sexy adventure. You and DH can pretend you are teenagers again sneaking around lol. You can always lure DH into the shower for some loving. I'm so glad you have such a positive outlook on the situation. Nothing is going to stop you from having a baby now. You are such a strong person and I truly admire you. 

Kiki- ny and I will be your bfp cheerleaders lol. I can't wait to see how it turns out. I didn't realize you may end up doing IVF. Regardless of how you go about it, I'm hoping you and rosa get a quick and super sticky bfp! After all that you two have been through, you'll have the most loved LO's and they will know just how special they are.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, welcome back! Here's my two cents: to hell with propriety--GO AT IT at your inlaws. Use the floor or shower or whatever. You don't want to have any regrets and, if you're quiet, they will never know. :)

Kiki, nice to have you back around :flower: I'm hoping the best for you this week...try to hold out another day or two to test, if you can, and definately fmu! FX

Yikes, I just called my doc office and it turns out that they gave me the wrong day for my appointment. It's today! I'm glad I called, headed out shortly for my check up. Not sure if it will be boring or interesting. No DH this time so I kinda hope he's not going to miss an ultrasound. I'll check back later!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Kendon Scott

Wed night started feeling like I had been punched in the stomach. Just constant horrible acheyness that wouldnt go away. DH was supposed to be going out of state the next day so we kept joking I'd go into labor the next day. Well continued to hurt all night and had several bh contractions . Woke up still in pain and having cramps. thought they were constipation cramps!! But shortly realized how close together and consistent they were (2-3 min apart) Decided to call and see if i should go up and b checked out, as i was on the phone, my water broke!! called my mom, DH, and all my daycare kids parents! Had a parent sit with the kids and drove myself to the hospital bc it was fastest!! DH was 2 hrs away still... By the time i arrived, contractions were 1 min apart! Was in a horrible amount of pain, screaming, crying.. They took me back for my csect and min later, heard my baby cry!!!!!! He was born at 10:35 weighing 6 lbs 12 in and 19 in long!!! Daddy got there shortly after I was in recovery , nursing the baby! Kylar also came in to meet his baby brother! Since I had GD, they checked babys blood sugar and it was really low & he was shaking :/ they gave him sugar water and it has since regulated! was a bit scary though! Also, I had to have an ovary removed last min during the surgery! Apparently there was some abnormal cyst(s) on it and the ovary was basically dead anyway, and prob has been non functional my whole life bc of it!! IDK how they never saw this on any ulrasound! But I'm really glad I had the csec now so that I knew about all that and got it taken care of! They are sending it off to get tested but he didnt think there was cancer or anything like that, but I'm still really worried :/ Will attached pictures of my perfect little boy!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3756.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3761.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3764.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_3770.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_3801.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kylarsmom

A few more ;)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3806.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_3807.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 10









IMG_3811.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 8









IMG_3820.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Afternoon Ladies, I am hoping to join this ever so lucky group. I have been gone for a while, just recovering, thinking, praying, and now hoping. We have decided to get back on this journey in search of our 2012 Baby after a painful loss! 

If all continues to go well, we will begin in mid-August, prior to my wife's birthday. This was one of the hardest things that we have had to do, but we are in agreeance and although we are still saddened, we are ready! I am delighted to be back and read about all the ladies that have been rather helpful and most supportive. Thank you!

:dust: to us all!


----------



## ready4baby

Heather, so, so so stinkin' cute! Congratulations again! That is quite the birth story. Are you pretty accepting that it happened so fast & DH wasn't there? I can't believe that about the cyst...yikes! It all turned out so well and now you get to love on little Kendon :)

Quick update--my doc appointment was BORING, which is good I suppose. Heart rate was the same as we measured at home--148 bpm. Is that a "boy" or "girl" rate? I think maybe boy, although we still believe it is a girl. Gender (hopefully) US on August 15! Wow!


----------



## Deethehippy

Heather he is so adorable and you look well!  Take care and well done. x


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- Thank you for being my cheerleader! Haha. :) How are you feeling?

Ready- Thanks hun! It's nice to be back. :) I am trying my hardest to hold off testing! :wacko: August 15th is your gender US! Holy moly! Time is flying by! I'm glad your appointment went well. Boring is a good thing sometimes, Haha. 

Heather- oh my goodness!! He is so handsome! You must be on top of the world with all your boys! :) What a birth story! Everything seems like it happened so fast! I'm sorry DH couldn't make it in time but I'm sure you are both just happy he's healthy. That's crazy that they don't think your ovary has been working at all. I lost my right ovary due to cysts. Shouldn't be anything to worry about! It's good its out in case of causing pain in the future. So anyway.. Congrats again!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thank you all for all your kind words!! He is such a little blessing! I think I'm more upset NOW over DH missing it than I was at the time. I was in so much pain then I was just matter of fact and that was just how it was going to be and I had my mom there so I wasnt as scared, but afterwards now I just wish for anything he hadn't msised it, but he is ok with it, at least he was there right after. Just sucks that he's missed both kids births :/ He has amazed me again with how good of a daddy he continues to be. I love seeing him with the new baby b/c it shows his "soft side" Kylar is getting older and he rough houses with him so much, but the baby, he's so sweet and gentle, I love seeing my tough manly man turn to goo.. hehe =) 
Hope everyone else is doing good, Ive read some but missed some stuff I will catch up soon =)


----------



## Leeze

wowee! I just saw from Kylarsmom's avator pic that she had her baby boy!! I sneaked in here to look at the photos! Big congratulations. How amazing!! Also, I didn't realise this thread was still going on - I would have stopped by more often to say hello as I was one of the original group! Kylarsmom - he is soooo gorgeous. Sending you big hugs!!! xxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats on the beautiful boy Heather! Sucks OH couldn't make it. I would be devastated:( Hope you have another one and he can make that one:) Did you hurt a lot after the c section? How is Kylar, being jealous at all? 

ready yay for gender scan! Cant wait to hear and see pics! I have an icky appointment this thursday. Its my first pelvic check and I have to get the Rhogam shot AND have to do the diabetes test...sigh. I am not looking forward to it!


----------



## nypage1981

hi leeze!


----------



## ready4baby

Hi girls... Thanks, Ny & Kiki--I can't wait to find out what we are having. I am ready to SHOP! Yesterday, I had a huge box delivered that turned out to be a bassinet from my brother across the country. It's been in my family for a couple generations, and was a total surprise to have it show up at my door :) It really got my baby preparation juices flowing :rofl:

Kiki, did you resist testing? Love, how are your contractions?

Hi Leeze! I remember you...


----------



## nypage1981

With my daughter I got a bassinett from my mom that I used to sleep in...so that was really neat. Now this time around, she is keeping that one at her house for babies to sleep in since both me and my sister are having one. Bummer!


----------



## Leeze

hi again ladies!! :hi:

I just had a sneak back over the last few pages and I remember most of you!! Great to see lots of pregnancies moving along. Dee, particularly lovely to see you're back in the BFP gang - I remember your loss from the last time - I hope you're not struggling too much with morning sickness and 1st tri tiredness. xxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- That's so nice to receive the bassinet! I sure bet that makes you want to shop more! I have resisted to test. :) 

Hi Leeze! Hi Ny! Hi Rosa! Hi Dee! :hi:

Love- How are you doing today??

I'm just waiting.. Kind of feel like AF is on her way so I guess we will see. :shrug:


----------



## Deethehippy

Good good luck Kiki - sometimes it does feel like AF is on the way either way so i have everything crossed for you!  I don't know how you resist testing.


----------



## Kiki0522

Well AF showed up.. :cry: I am beginning to think this is never going to happen. It's been 7 months since my first bfp. :(


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki0522 said:


> Well AF showed up.. :cry: I am beginning to think this is never going to happen. It's been 7 months since my first bfp. :(

Oh, Kiki, I'm sorry! :hugs: I had big hopes for you to feel the relief of getting that bfp now... It's been 7 months, but remember you weren't allowed to try for several of those! It takes more cycles than we want it to (ask anyone), but it WILL happen.


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh Kiki hun, i am so sorry, big hugs
I took a year to get this BFP (with a miscarriage inbetween) so 7 mths isnt too bad though i know how much longer it feels. I really hope month 8 turns into something fab.


----------



## ready4baby

Love, where are you? Any progress?... :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

KIKI - Hang in there! It will happen for you. Relax, and don't fret. Next month will be it for you!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Leeze said:


> wowee! I just saw from Kylarsmom's avator pic that she had her baby boy!! I sneaked in here to look at the photos! Big congratulations. How amazing!! Also, I didn't realise this thread was still going on - I would have stopped by more often to say hello as I was one of the original group! Kylarsmom - he is soooo gorgeous. Sending you big hugs!!! xxxx

Thank you Leeze!! We miss you!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Congrats on the beautiful boy Heather! Sucks OH couldn't make it. I would be devastated:( Hope you have another one and he can make that one:) Did you hurt a lot after the c section? How is Kylar, being jealous at all?
> 
> ready yay for gender scan! Cant wait to hear and see pics! I have an icky appointment this thursday. Its my first pelvic check and I have to get the Rhogam shot AND have to do the diabetes test...sigh. I am not looking forward to it!

Good luck with your tests NY! I really didnt HURT that much unless I was up doing too much at the hospital, and since I've been home I keep trying to do too much and it makes me hurt more. But the pain meds are awesome and I would hurt a lot worse if I got behind on my meds ! The nurses were pretty bad about keeping up with the pain :/ Still even through all the pain it STILL had a better time with this recovery than my bad vaginal birth!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

I'm sorry Kiki :(


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, I'm so sorry. :hugs: Sometimes, I feel like it will never happen either. We just gotta keep our heads up. Remember, cd1 is always the hardest. It'll get easier. :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you so much ladies. :hugs: You are all so wonderful. Rosa, you are right. CD1 is always the hardest. I'm doing a little better now that the work day is over and I was able to see my hubby. He had already left early for work this morning before I got up and knew AF was here so it has been a tough day. We have decided that the stress free approach isn't working for us.. so give us back the stress! haha. Temping, opk's, BDing.. oh my! I'm giving it one more cycle before I ask my doctor to give me another HSG to check the tube. I just want to make sure it's still open and i'm not wasting time. Then we will take it from there.. 

Thanks again Ladies! :flower:


----------



## repogirl813

any updates from love????


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Thank you so much ladies. :hugs: You are all so wonderful. Rosa, you are right. CD1 is always the hardest. I'm doing a little better now that the work day is over and I was able to see my hubby. He had already left early for work this morning before I got up and knew AF was here so it has been a tough day. We have decided that the stress free approach isn't working for us.. so give us back the stress! haha. Temping, opk's, BDing.. oh my! I'm giving it one more cycle before I ask my doctor to give me another HSG to check the tube. I just want to make sure it's still open and i'm not wasting time. Then we will take it from there..
> 
> Thanks again Ladies! :flower:

Kiki, remind me please...you have one blocked tube? What did the doc say? Did he/she suggest an IUI or anything, or to keep trying naturally? I'm glad to hear you're doing better. :hugs: It'll happen for us, too. It's just taking way longer than we want. :flower:


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- I only have one tube to begin this process with due to cysts and endometriosis and had surgery to remove right ovary & tube. Had no idea going into this what the left was like and conceived on the 3rd month with the ectopic. Which is probably due to endo on my left side too. Had the hsg and by a miracle my only tube with the ectopic was open. My doc suggested ivf anyway but I wanted to keep trying naturally for a while since ivf is so expensive. 

And boy oh boy is it taking us a while! We are due for our bfp's! :)

Typing this while a first response commercial comes on and says "your body knows your pregnant before you do" I want to say. "No! My body tells me I'm pregnant when I'm not!" :laugh2:


----------



## loveinbinary

MrsMM- I'm so sorry for your loss, and such a recent one. You've come to the right place though; the majority of us have had a loss (some more than one) and can offer understanding and support. Even the wonderful ladies who have been fortunate to never experience a loss offer the best support I've found. If it weren't for these ladies I wouldn't have gotten my bfp and certainly wouldn't have made it this far in my pregnancy. These ladies are by far the most wonderful women I've ever met. 

Leeze- welcome back!! Our thread has, sadly, died down quite a bit but it's still chugging along. Most of the ladies that joined us left at some point after getting their bfp. The ladies we have left don't seem to be going anywhere any time soon. Though soon we are going to have to update our thread from ttc to new mummies because our lovely rosa and kiki are next. 

kiki- I'm so very sorry af got you. I hate seeing you struggle every month. As rosa said, CD1 is always the worst but it only gets better from here. At least you gave the stress free approach an honest shot. It doesn't work for everyone. If stressing over opk's, temping and bding is what helps you get your much deserved bfp then we'll be right here obsessing with you! Have you spoken to your doctor about your lack of a bfp since your HSG? I can't recall, were you going to try clomid? Something tells me that you and rosa are going to get your bfps together, since you've come all this way together so far. 

These days I'm terrible at keeping up. I peek in often to read the new posts but never get the chance to respond. It seems like as soon as I get off work I pass out on the couch for several hours, make dinner then pass out again. It feels like no matter how much I sleep it just isn't enough. I saw my doctor on Monday, he did an internal exam with a speculum and found a raw spot on my cervix but didn't seem too concerned. He said if by my next appointment (this coming Monday) I hadn't given birth he's going to start poking and prodding around in there to get things going. I'm having more intense cramps daily and I feel a lot of pressur on my cervix so I don't think it'll be much longer, at least I hope. A coworker of mine told me she had a feeling it was going to be Friday (fingers crossed!!). In May one of our pharmacists gave birth and the morning it happened this coworker pretty much got up and said "today's the day" and sure enough our pharmacist had her baby. So here's to hoping she has a knack for these things and I go into labor on Friday.


----------



## Leeze

Aw - thanks ladies for being so lovely! Seems like it's a great supportive group here! 

Kiki - it took me 9 months after my miscarriage to get my next BFP. Don't give up hope, honey. xx


----------



## nypage1981

Kiki- it took me about 14 months for my bfp after MC. I very much hope it does not take you that long, but I had no medical intervention and suddenly it happened, and i've got the sticky one Ive dreamt of. So really, anytime, it can and will happen! Just sometimes takes foreeeever! 

Love, hope you have a baby tomorrow! Lol. 

Have my GD test today and my first pelvic exam and have to get my Rhogam shot. NOT excited, I hate pelvic exams! Lol. 

Anyone know about eating before the GD test? No one told me to fast, so this morning I have eaten, but its at 1. Should I be skipping lunch?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- I'd skip lunch. Not sure why they are doing the GD test in the afternoon.. The nurse told me they are best done in the morning before you've eaten but maybe that's just how they do it here. I wouldn't eat before going but definitely bring something to munch on after or plan on stopping somewhere. Pelvic exams really aren't that bad. I'm so used to them at this point. I have been getting them weekly since I went into the hospital. Yes they are uncomfortable, but they don't take long. Every time I have to do something I don't really want to I just keep telling myself how worth it it is in the end. 

Oh!! Have you come up with any names for your little man?


----------



## ready4baby

Good luck today, Ny!!

Nice to hear from you Love, but don't worry if you can't get on here to reply. We're going to assume all is well and will just be biting our nails waiting to hear your exciting news :) I hope it happens soon; you must be so exhausted with all of this early labor business....

16 weeks today; I can't believe it! BTW, I find the fruit/vegetable baby sizing to be obnoxious. Anyone else? I was an apple and now an onion? Both come in a variety of actual diameters, so what does that even mean? One week it said I was a shrimp, and someday it will say sweet potato. These are very different shapes, not just sizes! Can't we just go by inches? Gracious.


----------



## nypage1981

Love, yea I tried for early morning for three diff days this week, at 2 different clinic locations. Supposedly all full. Wth? Really? So I just ate an egg for breakfast but nothing more so hope I'm fine. Idk why pelvic exams just get me all anxious.....guess I'm always afraid it will cause bleeding, and am so afraid of bleeding after the first trimester from hell! The rhogam shot hurts too right j the muscle! But yes, it is all for a good cause and nothing compared to birth. 

Ready seems crazy you are so far. I love this, all our good pregnancies finally. Almost seems like a weird coincidence that we both randomly have a good one after 2 losses. No clue why this work the way they do!

So, no name for my mister. I call him bean, and can't picture a name on him. What is wrong with me. Is this some sort of way to distance myself? Idk, I don't want to do that's not sure what's going on. OH qnr my daughter really want him named......


----------



## ready4baby

I don't know why ttc works like this; I guess it is one of those big things in life that we simply can't plan. It's bigger than us... So have OH or your daughter been putting up some names, since they want one chosen? We can help vote over here if you want :)

We have a boy name but struggle big time with a girl's. Every now and then we'll throw out a girls name and see how it sounds but nothing really sticks. I suggested Emery to DH this week because I like the nickname "emie" but he says emery is a boy's name. Boo.


----------



## nypage1981

Emery is cute! we are throwing around a few. My daughter wants an E name to match her. So, i am trying so hard to grant her wish, but proving difficult. I love Eli but being told a lot its too similar to Ella. Which it kind of is. But I love that name. Such a Bummer. I like luca, but oh hates. I thought Ella and luca sound cute. Now I've just thought of Evan or Easton but don't feel in love yet. I thought Oh loves Jude and Liam, which I suggested both. I like Jude better, but Ella doesn't like. So um feeling like most of the time I just don't want to even think about it all! 
There are several others we have thrown around too.....just randomly though.


----------



## ready4baby

How about something that ends like Ella instead, like Noah? Or... Ethan? Evan is a nice name. Names are tough--good thing we have a long time to decide!


----------



## Deethehippy

I think Avery is a girls name thats quite unusual.
I like Grace and Faith and Matilda and for boys i like Michael and Jack and Robert.


----------



## MrsMM24

LOVEINBINARY - Thank you so much. I have enjoyed all the information that I have gotten from BnB from the other threads I joined prior and during pregnancy. I was hopeful that I would find a thread such as this when I sadly had to find a M/C thread. I or we, are very hopeful and prayerful that we can try again soon and that this bean sticks! :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- It's not so much that I can't get on to reply... it's more like I've passed out on the couch and then wake up too groggy to do much of anything lol. But I do keep an eye on what's going on, that I can at least do lol. I'm hoping it happens soon as well, I'm really not good with waiting when it comes to something I want. Jeeze, 16 weeks already.. where has the time gone?!?!? I told you the time would just fly!!

Yeah.. I had the fruit ticker for a while then got rid of it because, as you said, it makes absolutely no sense. One week you are a lemon then another a lime? I don't know who came up with this concept, but they are clearly mistaken. I've seen some really small apples and some ginormous lemons.. Plus, the idea of going to the store to pick out some produce and thinking "that could be my baby" is just a bit much. Sorry DH, no pears this week because it makes me feel like I'm eating my baby. 

Ny- maybe your city is just overpopulated with pregnant women? Or, more likely, they don't want to have all that many appointments per day. An egg shouldn't affect much, it's just protein. I think at some point you need to relax on the bleeding. The stress of worrying about a pelvic exam is likely to do more harm than the actual pelvic exam. Since I've been out of the hospital I've taken on a more relaxed approach to just about everything. I'm honestly convinced that all the stress in my life is what caused me to go into preterm labor and since I've cut out much of what caused me so much stress things have been so much better. 

So no name for LO? I'd had the name picked out since 17 weeks, DH at first didn't like it. When he finally came around to the name (and agreed it was a perfect match) he didn't want to finalize it 'just in case'. It took weeks of coercing to get him to agree that we wouldn't find a more suitable name. With all the worry you have, I don't doubt that you are afraid naming him will in some way harm him. Just be sure you name him after he's born! I'm not sure he's going to like being called bean for the rest of his life lol. 

Liam is a nice name. I found the hardest part in picking a name was finding one that fit with our last name. We had a rough time picking a boy name. So many sounded nice but nothing clicked. Then one morning I woke up and just knew what his name would be. Eventually it'll hit you. 

MrsMM- BnB is such a wonderful place. I started coming here over 2 years ago when I first found out I was pregnant and stayed through my loss. After that I didn't have the strength to post but I lurked around for a while until about a year later when DH and I were ready to try. I don't know how women before our time managed ttc, pregnancy, birth and loss without the support system I've found here. My fingers are tightly crossed for you that this next little bean of yours is super sticky. We seem to have luck on this thread after a loss.


----------



## nypage1981

I didn't even get my Damn pelvic and now I want it. Lol. Since I was expecting it, seems like a waste to not have one! Bah. So I have not had a pelvic since 5 weeks.....is this normal? I trust the docs, but guess here they just don't do them often......

Love, yea OH brought up the fact also that Bean would not be a suitable name for our baby. Lol. Wish something clicked like Eli did.....sigh.


----------



## loveinbinary

As far as I know they don't normally do pelvic exams throughout pregnancy unless they are checking for something specific or there is a reason one is necessary. Before I ended up in the hospital I hadn't had a pelvic exam since about 22-23 ish weeks and that was only because I had switched doctors. I'm pretty sure they want to poke around in there as little as possible to keep from irritating the cervix. 

What was wrong with the name Eli that is preventing you from choosing it?


----------



## nypage1981

Eli and Ella seem to be a tad too close.....ya know? 

I guess im expecting a pelvic cuz with Ella i felt like we did more often. Plus at the scheduling the lady said i'd have one today! Then my doc says nope, not til 36 weeks. Yay! Makes me happy:) Now I pray to have no diabetes~


----------



## loveinbinary

Eli doesn't sound to close Ella in my opinion. Plus Ella wanted an 'e' name to match hers so it sounds suiting to me. Remember, it doesn't matter what other people think of the name, all that matter is that you like it. FIL made negative comments when we told him we were naming LO Roman. He said that it wasn't a masculine name and that he would get beat up in school. We could care less what he thinks of the name we've chosen. We love the name and nothing anyone says is going to change our opinion of it. Just remember, there is always going to be someone who has some sort of comment. 

A lot has changed in medicine since you had Ella. Perhaps when you had her they did pelvic exams more often but have since reduced the frequency. 36 weeks sounds about right from what my doctor has said. They will also do your group b strep test then too, it's just a swab.


----------



## nypage1981

Fun! 

I will still think about Eli. But also like Evan and Easton.....hard decision. Also love Jude, but Ella does not....she would get used to it though!


----------



## loveinbinary

Names are a hard decision. It's fairly permanent and lasts a lifetime. Jude is an interesting name, not something I personally would pick but as long as you like it that's all that matters. I'm sure Ella will come around to whatever name you choose. When I was that age I liked certain names that I no longer favor. I'm sure when you finally decide on a name it'll be the perfect one!!


----------



## repogirl813

we are stuck on kyleigh michelle


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- Thank you. I appreciate that. :) And thanks for being here while I obsess about it, haha. No I haven't talked to my doctor about the time it has taken because it really isn't that long since we weren't able to try for a couple of months after it. It just seems like forever. Glad to see you are hanging in there! I love the name you picked out. I think Roman is a strong name. I don't know what your FIL is thinking. 

Mrs- Hello! Thank you for your kind words. I think I was taking a break when you came into this thread so just wanted to say hi! I hope you get your sticky bean very soon! :)

Leeze- Thanks hun! :) It's nice to see that you are doing so well!

Ny- How freakin' cute do you look all pregnant standing by the water! Love it. I like the name Easton. Very cute. Different but I really like it! E names are hard for boys. I love the name Luca. You should talk DH into it, haha. How about Ethan.. or Eliott? Closer to Eli but not as short and similar to Ella. Does that make sense? haha

Ready- Happy 16 weeks!! I'm sure it's a very cute onion you have in there! ;) And I really like Emery and the nickname Emie! Very cute! Talk DH into it if you are having a girl! Which we will find out very soon! :)

Dee & Repo- Hi! I like the names Avery and Kyleigh. Very pretty! 

:hi: Rosa!! Hope you are having a nice day hun!


I like all this baby name talk! Now I need a baby to name or I'm going to start naming all the fruit and veggies you ladies have in your bellys! :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

LOL, Kiki- you will be the lucky one to have a name picked before pregnancy so you arent at 28 weeks and feeling stressed out about it! 

I like Elliott also, but actually think that sounds more similar to Ella since the saying of their names start out exactly the same..... I like Luca too, he thinks sounds like too Italian or something, when neither of us are at all....idk. I like how it ends same as Ella, so they still mesh well. I really am liking Easton. Just don't want people to call him "E" or something for short. Lol. I need to write them down, stop thinking of any baby name for a few weeks, then come back to it or something because its stressing me out! 

Love- tomorrow is the predicted day! Hopeful for you!


----------



## nypage1981

Dawn- lucky you to have a name already too!


----------



## rosababy

Finally some good news! Doc called and said they are going to pay the difference in the insurance, so it'll cost me no more $$ to go there, even though it's out-of-network now!! :wohoo: :wohoo: Finally, an answered prayer! I have my consult tomorrow, and I'm hoping for a plan to move forward quickly. Dh and I have mentally prepared ourselves for IVF, so bring it on.

Boy names: Jack (well, John, but call him Jack, which seems to be really popular unfortunately, but it's a family name), I LOVE Austin, but dh doesn't like it. Problem is, we are both teachers, and can think of a particular student for EVERY name (especially since dh has about 150-200 students each year and I have about 500...). So if the kid sucked, in my 10 years of teaching, the name is out. Makes name choosing a challenge!

Girl names: Abigail, I love Eva (pronounced Ayva) but no for dh, Molly. My sil wants Tula...don't ask. I'm like well at least we won't be fighting for names. :rofl:


----------



## rosababy

btw, I love Eli! I don't think it's too close to Ella either, especially since it's a different E sound at the beginning. Elijah is cute. What about Eric?


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- love Jack! 

And, how will docs pay the difference for you? Is this a common practice, ive not ever heard of that but YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY! GREAT NEWS! 

So, think back on a child named Jude...what was he like? Im trying to picture that name in high school. 

Eva is on my list of girl names if I keep the "E" names going and have a girl again some day. It would be pronounced the way it is spelled though. And if we DONT do "E" names i'd love a girl named Ava! coincidence! Ella was almost an Ava!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- love Jack!
> 
> And, how will docs pay the difference for you? Is this a common practice, ive not ever heard of that but YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY! GREAT NEWS!
> 
> So, think back on a child named Jude...what was he like? Im trying to picture that name in high school.
> 
> Eva is on my list of girl names if I keep the "E" names going and have a girl again some day. It would be pronounced the way it is spelled though. And if we DONT do "E" names i'd love a girl named Ava! coincidence! Ella was almost an Ava!

Never had a Jude. Wow. I've had a LOT of students...cute name! I also love Jake. Can't have a Jake and a Jack though. :haha: I LOVE Robinson, but Robby Rosa just doesn't go...

It's a smaller clinic, not one of those huge places, which is why I love it. My doc has done every single u/s, every procedure, everything. I love him. I don't want a different doc doing things every time I go in, because I would be a nervous wreck. I was completely surprised as well! I never expected him to offer that, but dh said they're losing a LOT of money if they lose all of these patients, so they're probably still making money off of us. Whatever. I'm just so happy!


----------



## Kiki0522

Ny- That's a good idea! Just write them down and put them aside for a few weeks. I have to tell ya though.. Since you said Easton. I'm really liking that! And if anyone calls him "E" just correct them, haha. 

Rosa- Fantastic news!! Yay!! I'm part of a smaller clinic too and love it. My doc has done everything for me as well and is a fertility specialist so I don't have to go to anyone else for anything. That is so great he is doing that for you! 
Our favorite name for a boy is Jack too! haha. So now you and I will have to get our bfp's at the same time, have boys and name them Jack or John but call him Jack. :) That is hard picking a name when you know so many kids and it will remind you of them! My niece's name is Abigail.. Abby for short. Love it! Ava is one of my favorite names too. Molly is adorable. All set with Tula, lol.

Our favorites.. 
Boys: Jack, Tyler, Aiden, Lucas
Girls: Sophia, Mackenzie, Emma, Brooke


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- I couldn't tell you what FIL was thinking. Well, actually I do. He's just an ass most of the time (DH even agrees to it) and gets extremely moody when anything baby related is brought up. I'm glad you think Roman is a strong name, it makes me feel better know that other people agree. Ny's right, by the time you get your bfp you'll already have your names set and won't have all the worry lol. 

Ny- I really like the name Luca! It doesn't sound too Italian.. at least I don't think so. The only problem with picking a name is there are so many possible nicknames, half of which you don't like. I wouldn't be too concerned if DH doesn't like the names you've picked. I am willing to bet if you throw them around enough they will eventually grow on him. That's how it happened with DH. He was really against the name Roman, then after a while it just grew on him and he came to agree that it just fit perfectly. 

Rosa!!! That's fab news!!!! Sounds like you have the best doctor. I may have to come out by you if we ever need to see a specialist lol. Good luck at your consult tomorrow!! Since you and DH are prepared for IVF are you going to try it as soon as he will possibly schedule? I agree with you completely on names, and I'm not a teacher. I won't like a name if I know someone with the same name and don't like them. It's really silly I'm sure, but it feels like I'd be cursing him or her to turn out like whomever it was. 

I've never known anyone named Jude, so it certainly would be a more unique name. I've also never met a Roman which is part of what attracted me to the name. 

So.. I'm having some slight pains. My stomach muscles feel like I've been doing crunches and I have this pinching type pain that comes and goes in my side and back. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much though. It seems like every other time I've had pains it turns out to be nothing after I've gotten all excited. Kylar posted on my facebook that her pains started out like this the night before she went into labor so my fingers are tightly tightly crossed. DH and I are definitely going to :sex: tonight to try to get things moving lol. EEEK! I'm trying not to get excited... but I can't help it. I feel like I'm in the tww again (which in a way I am lol) with all these 'symptoms' waiting to test and trying not to get my hopes up though it's inevitable.


----------



## nypage1981

Now I'm beginning to like too many names! Lol. Jude, eli, Easton, Evan, luca, kian. I will come back to it!

Kiki love the names, so cute. You've got a good list goin. 

Love, I work so won't be able to check til later evening so good luck and good something happens!


----------



## ready4baby

WooHoo for all the names talk! You girls are on fire...I like all of your names; haven't heard one that I thought was weird or icky. Okay, except for Tula, sorry Kiki. Wasn't that the girl's name in my big fat greek wedding? I'm still completely sure of Gavin or Owen for a boy, but probably Gavin. Girls are harder but the last few days I'm liking Macie (since DH isn't budging on Emery). I want something uncommon but not weird. 

Big news (I think) for me today. This morning lying in bed, I felt what I can only describe as a poke down low where my uterus is. I thought the first sensations would be like bubbles but it's sharper than that. I've been trying to feel more all morning, but wasn't getting much. I had a little juice just now, and listened with my doppler--I know our little creation is moving around. Anyway, I keep feeling these sensations in the same area now. I think this may be it! But it's my first time, so I can't really confirm... :happydance:

Rosa, so pleased for you & your good news! Sounds like, as all along, you have a great doc that you trust and that wants to work with you. Can't wait for your next step! Love, no pressure, if it happens today--great! If it's a little later, that's okay too. Maybe Roman wants to be born in August :shrug: We're here for you when it happens :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Ready thats fab if you are feeling the first flutters 
Good luck with the Bding Love, i hope it kicks starts little man to arriving.

I am bleeding ladies, not much but i have had low back ache on and off for the last week or so too. :(
Went to the hospital this morning and saw a nurse who booked me for a scan on monday, they had nothing before as i am not in pain or bleeding heavy.
I am soo scared and do not have much optimism right now :nope:
I really hope bad stuff is not going to happen to me again :( Its exactly the same time as before too .......i just have to wait...:(


----------



## ready4baby

Oh, Dee, :hugs: Remember that Ny had spotting for so long and Love had an episode of bleeding...it does happen and things can still be okay! I'm so sorry, though, because I know how very hard and stressful it is to not know. :( FX for all the best for you...put your feet up and rest this weekend...


----------



## Kylarsmom

I didnt have a pelvic exam from 6 weeks to 34 weeks, its normal =)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Awesome news Rosa!! So happy for you!!


----------



## rosababy

Dee, I'm sorry. :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine, though. Loads of preggo women bleed a little. Hang in there.



loveinbinary said:


> Rosa!!! That's fab news!!!! Sounds like you have the best doctor. I may have to come out by you if we ever need to see a specialist lol. Good luck at your consult tomorrow!! Since you and DH are prepared for IVF are you going to try it as soon as he will possibly schedule? I agree with you completely on names, and I'm not a teacher. I won't like a name if I know someone with the same name and don't like them. It's really silly I'm sure, but it feels like I'd be cursing him or her to turn out like whomever it was.

I do have a good doc. They have to be good...there are so many clinics out here, they have to compete! Great bedside manner, and I feel like he KNOWS me, ya know? Had my appt today, and doc was ready to schedule it for this cycle, but I told him that we were out of town next week for 10 days. SO, I have a mock transfer next Tuesday. This is on a full bladder, gross, go in with a cathader to see if everything is cool and so he knows EXACTLY where he's going on the day of the actual transfer. He said it's like driving to your new job on a Sunday to make sure you know where you're going so you're not late on the first day. :haha: I was happy to get in so quickly! This is how it's been here, though. I get appts SO quickly every time.

Then, I call when I get my period, I go in for an u/s, and pick up my injectables, shots, etc., get a tutorial on how to do the shots, and not sure what else. We'll find out on Tuesday when we sign consent forms. He said that the transfer is about 5 weeks after my cycle starts, which puts us at the end of September with a blood test mid-October. :happydance:

I'm excited and yet nervous. This is so real now. Am I ready for this emotional and physical rollarcoaster? I guess I'm already a third of the way through the ride anyway...might as well keep going. Told me that if I DID get preggo on my own by some miraculous event, it's very possible that it would be ectopic since I have tubal damage. :nope: So here we go. :thumbup:

Love, thinking of you today! :baby:


----------



## Deethehippy

Thats really great news Rosa - i wish you the very best with it all


----------



## loveinbinary

ready!!! EEEEK!!! :happydance: :happydance: Sounds like you've had your first movements!! That's so exciting!! They don't feel like much to start, more of a "was that... ??" but give it a few weeks and those movements will be full blown kicks and jabs. Soon your kidneys and ribs will be fair game to LO lol. I know there isn't any real pressure for him to be born today, I'm just so anxious to get him out at this point. I was really hoping for a July baby, for no other reason than the fact that my birthday is in July. But you're right, maybe he prefers an August birthday. 

Dee- I'm so sorry to hear you're bleeding. :hugs: Is it just spotting or? Have you taken a test recently to see what your lines are like? I know how hard it is to keep optimistic, but I had bleeding around 7 weeks as well and as ready mentioned, ny spotted for quite a while early on. With my loss the bleeding was exactly the same as it was this time and just as far along, but this time was different. My fingers are tightly crossed for you and your little one. Even if you don't have any hope, I'll have plenty of hope for you. 

Rosa- That's absolutely fab!! Your doctor sounds amazing. It's wonderful that he was ready to get you in this cycle! The mock transfer doesn't sound very fun, but at least your doctor is thorough and wants to know exactly what he's dealing with to get it right when it's time for the actual transfer. I'm so excited for you!! Your bfp is just around the corner!!!


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> Rosa- That's absolutely fab!! Your doctor sounds amazing. It's wonderful that he was ready to get you in this cycle! The mock transfer doesn't sound very fun, but at least your doctor is thorough and wants to know exactly what he's dealing with to get it right when it's time for the actual transfer. I'm so excited for you!! Your bfp is just around the corner!!!

Evidently, the biggest problem with the transfers (mock and real) is the trying not to pee all over your doctor's face. :rofl: Sounds like fun. I'm sure ladies have before, but I really don't want to join that "club."

The quick appts and aggressiveness (not bedside manner, but moving quickly) is part of why I love this doc. I don't want to sit around on my hands all day, let's just figure this out and make a baby already! He's pretty great. I'm so glad the insurance thing worked out. He said it was because he liked us too much to lose us. Awwwww shucks...:blush: Whatever the reason, I'm glad.


----------



## nypage1981

Dee- I would suggest progesterone pills RIGHT away. I had my spotting start at 6 weeks and was sure this was it and it was over again and we saw a baby that day on ultrasound, so at that point I made them give me progesterone. With bleeding for 6 weeks, I believe thats what helped my body keep the pregnancy. Good luck to you and relax as much as possible! 

Rosa- wow. That is intense! Starting IVF is such a big step! Do they say what the percentage or odds or whatever that it will work for you? Sounds like an awesome doc. I love that he wants to do a test drive to be so ready! 

Ready- cngrats on the movment! Amazing to feel so early on.....its so wonderful! 

I got my results on GD test from yesterday and I have it:( Well, I failed the 1 hour test and they don't have me doing the 3 hour one....not sure why, as I've read that its the routine procedure and my levels werent above 200. But guess I have GD and now everything is changed. :( Im so so so sad and feel guilty and having a tough time with it. Gotta figure out how to eat now, and if anything is wrong with my baby and how much to be monitored. Sigh. I am so ready to be done with all the bull!


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- :rofl: I'd be terrified of peeing on the doctor, but worse case scenario it happens and he's not all that shocked. Not like you'd be the first or the last. You could always send him a card if it happens-- " I'm sorry I peed on your face, it wasn't person just sort of happened " lol

ny- maybe you should give them a call and see why they don't want to do the 3 hour test. perhaps eating that morning affected the test somehow? If you do have GD it's not the end of the world. As long as you watch what you eat you should be just fine. I'm sure your doctor will help you work everything out.


----------



## nypage1981

Yea...I have a consult apointment wed morning of next week, and then a diabetes class wed afternoon.....

Weird thing is, OH bought me a blood reader thingy and i've done a reading before and after eating now, and its not high either time......im quite normal really. So now im unsure as to if i have it or not, but they say I do. I plan to monitor all weekend, and see what happens.


----------



## loveinbinary

I'd mention that at your consult. The glucose test is more concentrated, but plenty of people fail that one but pass the 3 hour. You could always ask them to retest you if you have doubts after testing your sugar all weekend. Even if they are convinced you have it, you should be quite fine if you keep an eye on your readings at home. If you do have GD it's not so bad as you only have another 10-ish weeks left before you're LO is here.


----------



## repogirl813

ny, i dont think eating had anything to do with it as i was advised to eat something small without sugar in it before going for mine next week as if not it will make me nauseous and more than likely puking before the hour is up.


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- Movement! How exciting! I looooove the name Gavin! Have a blast at your big summer party this weekend!! Is it tomorrow? 

Dee- How are you doing? I'm so sorry that you are having a stressful time but like the ladies have said.. It definitely can be completely normal. But I understand that where you are coming from, that it is very hard to relax. Please try your best to relax though. It's the best for you and baby! :hugs:

Rosa- Wow! Everything is moving right along!! How great is that! Oh you will have to keep me posted on EVERYTHING because I may be right behind you. And I mean everything! From the shots and injectables and if you pee on your doctor! :rofl: There are so many women where IVF works on the first shot! That may just be all you need! How exciting! 

Ny- I am sorry you didn't get good results today. :hugs: Do not feel guilty though! Like Love said, maybe you can be restested after testing this weekend. But if you do have it, you will learn how to manage it and you and baby smurf will be great! 

Love- How are you?? 

Nothing going on with me! I'm the boring one. :haha: AF is almost gone so hubby and I are on a strict BD schedule. So if you don't hear from me every other day.. You know why. ;) Haha!


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki- "haven't seen Kiki in a few days, wonder where she's gone?" "in bed draining DH of all his baby making fluid lol" 
Just don't break him lol. 

I don't really know how I am at this point, to be honest. I'm frustrated, exhausted and emotional. DH and I had a nice go at each other when we got home from work followed by a nap. Woke up with pretty strong cramping that greatly intensified with contractions. Of course it eased up after a while. Now I'm laying on the couch rather uncomfortable with fairly painful cramps that make me hold my breath from time to time. They are really low in my pelvis and radiate through to my lower back. The intensity varies a bit but it's a fairly constant pain. I want to say the sex has gotten this ball rolling finally but as soon as I say that everything will stop. So I'm just waiting it out, impatiently.


----------



## nypage1981

If Love is gone for a while we will also know what she is doing! Haha...well either that or having a baby. But you can post an update during labor better than during sex:) 

I am still watching my bloods, and not eating sugar. So its been perfect numbers...but not sure if thats cuz no sugar or not so tempted to push it on my own and eat or drink something kinda sugary and test an hour later....just to see! Not that I want to push them up high, and I wouldn't ever have something as concentrated as what they give you at the test, but just like a tootsie roll or seomthing small and see what happens. I am recording everything to ask them next wed and maybe I dont end up having it if my blood sugars stay within normal range. Or maybe not too bad, and my freaking out over a huge diet change is all for nothing. Some bodies can handle more than others in this situation so maybe mine is ok with carbs and sugars in moderation. 

Kiki- sometimes boring is good, but I hope that your rigorous BD schedule works this time! When do you start temping, and are you taking anything to help BFP this cycle? I was on bcomplex and baby aspirin and can't remember if anything else but feel like there was more....Oh yea, OH was taking the bcomplex and lots of other vits. I think it makes a difference to have the men taking stuff to help those swimmies be strong and fast.


----------



## loveinbinary

I'll be the crazy woman updating from my phone every few minutes during labor lol. Certainly a lot easier than updating while having sex, plus I don't think DH would be very pleased if I was clicking away on my phone while we are trying to be intimate. "you just have at it dear, I'm just going to let the ladies know what's going on" :rofl: guarantee I'd never get any ever again. 

Ny- it's not really the sugary food that are the biggest concern in regards to blood sugar. It's the carbs that get you because whatever carbs aren't used for energy turn to sugar in the body. My grandmother, uncle, several aunts and sister have diabetes so I've learned quite a bit from them. The low carb diets tend to help a great deal. In my opinion it doesn't sound as though you have GD, perhaps maybe just a tiny bit. I would just keep checking yourself after you eat sticking to your normal diet before you go drastically changing things up when it may not be necessary. It's possible that you failed the 1 hour test as a fluke. We all have of days and maybe that was yours. Just keep an eye on things, maybe cut down a little on the carbs but from what you've said it doesn't sound like your diet needs a complete makeover just yet. 

So I'm pretty convinced I'm going to be pregnant FOREVER. I got next to no sleep last night because the cramps hurt to the point where I couldn't get comfortable or put them out of my mind long enough to fall asleep. After trying to head to bed they got worse and spread across my whole stomach rather than just my lower back and abdomen. Finally managed to pass out sometime after 3 to wake up this morning feeling just fine-- aside from being absolutely exhausted. I don't know what my body is doing. It really felt like I was going into labor then absolutely nothing today. DH and I are going to have sex again when we get off work and see if that helps-- seemed to do something yesterday. Hell, maybe we will spend the whole day getting busy to try to speed things along. I'm just so frustrated with all this revving up for absolutely nothing. If I'm going to be in pain, at least make it go somewhere not just stop 10ish hours later. GRRRR!


----------



## rosababy

Love, I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable. :hugs: Just think in a few days you'll be so happy! Hang in there.

Ny, no sugar?! :hugs: That deserves a hug. 



Kiki0522 said:


> Rosa- Wow! Everything is moving right along!! How great is that! Oh you will have to keep me posted on EVERYTHING because I may be right behind you. And I mean everything! From the shots and injectables and if you pee on your doctor! :rofl: There are so many women where IVF works on the first shot! That may just be all you need! How exciting!

I will let you know everything. I'm less nervous every day, and more excited. And then, a random thought comes into my mind and I'm like omg what if THAT happens?! :haha: There's always something to worry about. It's what I do. I'm hoping it works the first shot, and the odds are good (well at least better than trying naturally), but I know there is a chance it wont' work. Doc says that their clinic has 66% with 2 embies and about 50something with 1 emby. He said he recommends 1 the first time for someone my age, especially since my tubes are the ONLY issue.


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Dee- I would suggest progesterone pills RIGHT away. I had my spotting start at 6 weeks and was sure this was it and it was over again and we saw a baby that day on ultrasound, so at that point I made them give me progesterone. With bleeding for 6 weeks, I believe thats what helped my body keep the pregnancy. Good luck to you and relax as much as possible!
> 
> Rosa- wow. That is intense! Starting IVF is such a big step! Do they say what the percentage or odds or whatever that it will work for you? Sounds like an awesome doc. I love that he wants to do a test drive to be so ready!
> 
> Ready- cngrats on the movment! Amazing to feel so early on.....its so wonderful!
> 
> I got my results on GD test from yesterday and I have it:( Well, I failed the 1 hour test and they don't have me doing the 3 hour one....not sure why, as I've read that its the routine procedure and my levels werent above 200. But guess I have GD and now everything is changed. :( Im so so so sad and feel guilty and having a tough time with it. Gotta figure out how to eat now, and if anything is wrong with my baby and how much to be monitored. Sigh. I am so ready to be done with all the bull!

That sucks hun! But if it makes you feel any better I had it the entire pregnancy! It was really tough, but at least you only have part of your pregnancy left then you can go back to normal! That is really strange to not do the 3 hr test though? Never heard of that, bc they say sometimes people fail the 1 hr and pass the 3 hr! That's why I was having so many u/s and dr appts bc of the GD. I had the Non stress tests 2 times a week and monthly ultrasounds :( But it's worth it to make sure the baby is healthy!!


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar- I have a consult appt on wed and may just say I want that 3 hr test becuase yea, my numbers were 186 so that doesnt seem high enough to just assume i;ve got it without actually doing the 3 hour test.....

Kylar- did you do the monitoring at home with blood sugar levels all the time? What did you eat?!? Im at a loss as to what I can grab for quick food. I dont have time to cook a damn chicken every meal or snack. Plus, I dont really like chicken for this pregnancy! 

I really want chocolate. Lol. I just feel guilty now. 

Doesnt help that my poor pinky toe is broken! Im a mess. No chocolate and a broken toe with no pain meds? Come ON! 

Gimme a break already!


----------



## nypage1981

Love- I saw your FB update that it might "be it" ...and then it went away you say! Im sorry! Still thinking of you and can't wait for an announcement:)

Did my sister's shower today so that got me all excited for baby things and we went and picked out our stroller and our crib at babys r us:) We didn't buy them yet, but will go get them. I have lots of other small necessity stuff bought so feel more prepared finally! Woohoo!


----------



## Deethehippy

Ladies! My little one is ok!! Just back from the scan and we saw the heartbeat and everything 
Measures exactly 8 weeks 1 day (couldnt believe my ticker was spot on!)
I have another scan booked for 12 weeks 
They said sometimes there is no explanation for a little bleeding but i should try not to over do it and no BDing for one week after seeing blood (we have not BDed since the BFP!)
I am soooo happy :happydance::happydance::cloud9:

Hope everyone is ok - i have not read the thread properly yet.


----------



## nypage1981

yay!!! go bean!


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, so happy for you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Kiki & Rosa, I'm glad you two can share the next steps together :thumbup:

Ny, I'm with everyone here--get the 3 hour test, we're not convinced!

Love, you poor thing :( Hang in there...he definitely wants an August birthday, but FX that it is sometime earlier this week yet!

We had our big summer bash this weekend and it was so much fun...tons of people and food, great to see everyone, but I must say completely exhausting. I did the lion's share of the clean up that night and the next day (hubby was puking his guts out during the night), and I had to spend the entire rest of Sunday laying on my couch immobile. On the the plus side, we told my stepson this weekend & he is just thrilled! He can't wait to be a big brother, and keeps coming up to me and rubbing my belly and saying hi to the baby. Too cute! Also, yesterday I felt more baby movement while I was lying so still on the couch--like a little goldfish turning over. :cloud9:


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, what happened to your toe?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- if you want some chocolate then by all means have some chocolate!! A little won't hurt-- plus the more you deny yourself the worse it'll be once you actually cave and have some. Instead of a piece or two you'll eat a whole pound!! I'm guilty of doing something very similar.. I'm sorry about your toe. I'm surprised I haven't taken a toe off on the corner of something yet. With this belly in the way I'm pretty much unaware I have feet these days. And you'd think having Flinstone feet (because they are so swollen) would be hard to miss. 

Yeah 10 wonderful hours of painful cramping and contractions. I was sure that was it but of course I managed go fall asleep just hours before having to be up for work and everything stopped. I'm convinced he is planning on staying in there forever. What crib and stroller did you end up deciding on!?!? 

Dee- :happydance: I knew everything was going to be just fine!! Just like ny, ready and myself you have a very sticky bean after a loss. Funny how it turned out this way. And you get to join the not so wonderful club of "I bleed for no reason and it scares me to death but my little bean still okay!" I suppose the only upside to this club is getting a peak at LO a few extra times lol. 

Ready- it sounds like you had such a wonderful time!! I'm sorry you were stuck with most of the cleaning up, especially after being the one to do most of the cleaning beforehand. Did DH drink to much at this fun party of yours that left him sick the next day or was it a bug of some sort? That's wonderful news about your stepson!! I bet he's going to have a ball helping you pick out things for the nursery and he'll be such a big help once the baby is here. Is he hoping for one gender over another? So your bean is now a goldfish lol. The first movements are always so wonderful-- then your bladder becomes a soccer ball and your ribs something to kick off of in the uterus swimming pool. Just wait till you have to pee and LO thinks you've given him or her a new toy lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- so glad your step son took it well:) I crammed my toe on a stupid chair....then went shopping to babys r us after i knew it hurt....stupid. Because after that shopping trip, I was literally in tears over a toe! Lol. Who woulda thunken. 

Love- luckily im not too swollen! Well, now my foot is, but it wasn't before I clumsily slammed it on the chair. I do agree though, I cant see my feet and what they are going to hit, so thats how it happened! haha. I hear you on the occasional chocolate, however, I was told friday by my nurse not to have any candy or cake or sweets whatsoever....so wonder if thats just til my class wed and I learn how to manage. I had a few yummies yesterday at my sister;s shower....maybe thats how I stubbed my toe. Diabetic coma. Hahahahhaa. kidding, of course. 

What a klutz I am.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- what a terrible nurse. Seriously, who tells a pregnant woman they can't have ANY yummies?!?! I really wouldn't worry too much if you had just a little. Even highly diabetic people can have a little here and there without keeling over so I'm sure you can too. Afterall, you've made it this far just fine. So you may have to make a few adjustments to help keep your sugar lowered (if you in fact have GD) but that doesn't mean you have to eliminate all sweets and goodies. It's like being on a diet to lose weight, you can have a little of this and that, just not as much as before. Sometimes I think doctors and nurses just like to scare you by the way they say things. Just take it easy and by all means have a piece of chocolate or else everyone around you is going to suffer lol (kidding).


----------



## nypage1981

No, they will! hahah. Its been bad now that im laying with my foot up, and need some comfort food, and crave chocolate, and a vicodin. And the damn carrots are NOT comforting! Lol.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks Ny! I knew he would be excited...we've been talking about siblings for a long time, and he asks now & then when it will be. I think that all made him very ready for it. Now, just hoping that his mother doesn't say things to lessen his enthusiasm. Oh, the joys of blended families.

Love, I just registered what your ticker says...despite all your cramping & readiness, your little guy still has a week or two of cookin' to do! It sucks that your early labor has been so drawn out. Did your doc have any thoughts about why that is? Maybe the starting & stopping of labor early on contributes to it or something? I don't think most people have the types of contractions you've been having for such a long time...


----------



## nypage1981

Is the mom married/ other children?


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Is the mom married/ other children?

Nope...he is her total life, and it shows. We don't have it as bad as some people do, but she is in our lives constantly, every day.


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- well then woman get yourself some chocolate!! Better yet, have someone else get you some chocolate!! lol. 

ready- just keep expressing how happy and wonderful this is around stepson and I'm sure anything negative his mother could possibly say will roll right off of him. I think if you keep him included in on things it'll keep him so thrilled that nothing will bring him down. Perhaps take him to your gender scan? I'm sure he'd find that super exciting. 

My ticker isn't accurate, at least I don't believe it to be. Since I switched doctors after 20 weeks he is going by the very first date they put in my records from my first scan, which is August 11. Since then all of my following scans have shown July 31st as being more accurate but he won't adjust the dates. His partner even sent me for a scan several weeks back because I was measuring big and the scan showed LO measuring perfectly for the end of July. The scan I had while in the hospital even measured him for being about the 31st of July so this due date he has me at of August 11 is quite frustrating. I have a doctors appointment at 4:10 so I'm going to have a talk with him about all the cramping and contractions I've been having and see if there is anything he will do to speed things along, like a sweep or something. I'm just getting so worn down with all of this, emotionally and physically. It's one of those sh*t or get off the pot sort of things. I can handle the pain and discomfort quite well, it's the knowing this isn't going to result in anything that is unbearable.


----------



## MrsMM24

NYP - I looooove the name EASTON! I absolutely love Eli as well. We have had names picked out for over a yr, as we planned for EVERY scenario.... boy/girl, boy1 boy2/girl1 girl2, boy1 girl2, etc..... When Little Dylan/Dylynn passed last month, we eliminated that name and just picked up on the next one... Our daughter is Kenydi and so we are on to Kaden/Kayden.... sorry that you are having sooo much trouble with the test, get the 3 hr. I failed with Kenydi, and as LOVE mentioned, for me, it was the carbs....

ROSA - That's GREAT!!!

READy - Flutters = AWESOME!!

DEE - I had my FXD, and hoping for the best, the best has happened, soooo glad your little bean is well. Keep on Stickin on Bean!!!! 

As for me, I am on CD 13, and hoping that there are some ov opportunities ahead. We are ready!


----------



## nypage1981

did u have gd then mrs? lucky u with your names all lined up!


----------



## ready4baby

loveinbinary said:


> ny- well then woman get yourself some chocolate!! Better yet, have someone else get you some chocolate!! lol.
> 
> ready- just keep expressing how happy and wonderful this is around stepson and I'm sure anything negative his mother could possibly say will roll right off of him. I think if you keep him included in on things it'll keep him so thrilled that nothing will bring him down. Perhaps take him to your gender scan? I'm sure he'd find that super exciting.
> 
> My ticker isn't accurate, at least I don't believe it to be. Since I switched doctors after 20 weeks he is going by the very first date they put in my records from my first scan, which is August 11. Since then all of my following scans have shown July 31st as being more accurate but he won't adjust the dates. His partner even sent me for a scan several weeks back because I was measuring big and the scan showed LO measuring perfectly for the end of July. The scan I had while in the hospital even measured him for being about the 31st of July so this due date he has me at of August 11 is quite frustrating. I have a doctors appointment at 4:10 so I'm going to have a talk with him about all the cramping and contractions I've been having and see if there is anything he will do to speed things along, like a sweep or something. I'm just getting so worn down with all of this, emotionally and physically. It's one of those sh*t or get off the pot sort of things. I can handle the pain and discomfort quite well, it's the knowing this isn't going to result in anything that is unbearable.

I've been wondering this...should the due date be updated by how the baby measures, or stick with what is believed to be the ovulation date (or the prediction from the first scan). I don't know...maybe they stick with the first date known, and then from there some babies are bigger and some are smaller for the "same" gestation. I would think they would not want your guy to cook for TOO long, but it doesn't seem like you are near that limit quite yet. FX that he will strip your membranes, at least...

Thanks--hopefully our guy keeps up his excitement through the process. I had thought about taking him to the gender scan, but I've gotten cold feet on it since part of me just wants to share it with DH. Oh I also got the result of our quad-screen; all looks good for not having chromosome issues. And I got the cutest gift this weekend. Little baby towel and washclothes and a spa robe! I mean, come on, a robe? It is too cute.


----------



## nypage1981

My daughter didn't want to come with to any scans....she said that was gross! Lol. Silly girl. 

About the due date.....I never thought of this, but they put me back a week at my first scan at like 6 weeks....so thats what they have gone by this whole time. I wonder if they should have stuck with my LMP and if then im further, and my scheduled c section may be too late? Idk, I should ask about this!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I'm just not convinced that the first scan dates are accurate. They dated me at 5+6 at what was supposed to be a 7 week scan, but there was a heartbeat which seems a little early for not even 6 weeks? I could accept that as accurate if every other scan wasn't consistent with me being farther along. Even the previous doctor moved my date up after my second scan but this doctor is still going by the first scan dates not even lmp which would have put me at the 4th of August. I'm going to have a talk with him today and see what we can do. Clearly my body is ready as it's been trying for a while to get things going. It's not even mild prelabor, it's pretty intense and I really don't think they are Braxton hicks contractions. It's almost like my body just sort of gives up after a while. Going by August 11, I'd be almost 39 weeks so I don't see why it would be an issue to try and help things along. He's certainly fully developed, especially with the 2 steroid injections I had while in the hospital so there are no medical concerns in having him now. 

Ny- it's always worth talking it over with your doctor. Have your dates been consistent since your first scan (not off by more than a day or so)? If they have been then I wouldn't worry about it too much. Either way you'll get your section whether you go into labor or it's scheduled.


----------



## ready4baby

It really is confusing, between LMP, O date, unknown implantation date, a different due date estimate at every ultrasound, and all of these damn fruit & vegetable comparisons. ARGH! I dunno what the answer is except maybe it isn't such a science afterall. At all of my scans so far, I have measured 4 or 5 days further along than what my ticker says. Shrug. 

I know your cramps haven't been mild getting-ready type things, which is why it's that much more important to discuss it with your doc today. I haven't known anyone to have strong contractions for so many days without really dilating... Let us know what he says!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh yea, I just thought about that, my scans have followed the measurements well, so i must have really been a week behind from the start. So all is well. I am due 19th but we already discussed c section on the 12th. yay! Im trying to make it possible to trick or treat so want to do it the very soonest that I can!


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm pretty sure whoever it was that came up with the fruit and vegetable comparisons was either stupid or on drugs at the time, perhaps both. I really don't know what the correct answer is for due date. Hell, there may not even be one. It's some day in the future when the baby decides it's time or you can whine enough that the doctor helps you along lol. A sad truth that it'll happen when it happens, regardless if you're ready, more than ready or not ready at all. 

My doctors appointment went really well. I'm at a 3-3 1/2 which is better than before. Here I was hoping he'd tell me I was at a 5 or something-- very much wishful thinking. He did a sweep without me asking!! It wasn't much a one, just stretched me out a little bit more (which is kind of painful to be honest). There was blood and mucus on his glove which made me happy. Who would have thought something so gross would make me happy lol. He said he normally doesn't do this until at least 39 weeks but I'm close enough and he can tell I'm ready to be through with this pregnancy lol. He's such a nice guy. I'm going back on Thursday (though he'll be out of town Wednesday through Monday) to see one of his partners if I haven't gone into labor by then for another sweep, the real thing this time. I've been cramping since I left the doctors office, which really wasn't all that long ago, but I'm hoping that this kicks things into gear. DH and I are both off tomorrow and my doctor is on call so it sounds like the perfect time to have a baby! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Kylar- I have a consult appt on wed and may just say I want that 3 hr test becuase yea, my numbers were 186 so that doesnt seem high enough to just assume i;ve got it without actually doing the 3 hour test.....
> 
> Kylar- did you do the monitoring at home with blood sugar levels all the time? What did you eat?!? Im at a loss as to what I can grab for quick food. I dont have time to cook a damn chicken every meal or snack. Plus, I dont really like chicken for this pregnancy!
> 
> I really want chocolate. Lol. I just feel guilty now.
> 
> Doesnt help that my poor pinky toe is broken! Im a mess. No chocolate and a broken toe with no pain meds? Come ON!
> 
> Gimme a break already![/QUOT
> 
> Yes I had to check them an hr after each meal with a glucose monitor :( I had a realllly hard time the first month or so figuring out what to eat, I just didnt want to eat meat and veggies all the time, it was really hard, but after trial and error i found more and mroe things i could eat. like at mcdonalds id get a double bacon cheese burger and there was enough meat in there to fill me up but i had to take off the top bun =( too much carb. But i learned i could eat that without it messing up my blood sugar, so i would find thing i knew were safe and kinda stick to the same meals, got boring, but it worked. i also am a huge pasta person so that one was really hard, but hamburger helper makes whole wheat kinds and so i bought those a lot for dinners! If you end up having it for sure i'll help you figure out some things to eat! =)


----------



## nypage1981

EDIT- I just saw that you said hamburger helper has WHEAT ones....so forget this next sentence! Lol. Oh, hamburger helper pasta is ok? That seems like it would mess things up a lot with its saltiness and carbs. I suppose with so much protein that helps balance it huh. Did you eat fruit or ever have sweets? I want sweets! 

Yes, burgers are a big menu item for me since finding out as i've found they dont mess my sugars up much. Must be all the protein.


----------



## loveinbinary

So.. I think I've had my bloody show... I went to the bathroom a while ago and wiped away this gross bloody mucus. I've been having a lot of painful cramps in my lower back and across my lower abdomen that are slowly getting worse. I wasn't actually expecting this minor sweep to do anything and though I'm not getting my hopes up just yet I think this may actually turn into something.


----------



## nypage1981

great news!


----------



## loveinbinary

And for the not so great news-- the cramps have died down. But I imagine a bloody show has to be progress... Right? I know you can start losing your plug several weeks beforehand but a bloody show is different, I think. Worse case scenario I get another sweep on Thursday. This one wasn't much, just very quick so it would be more impressive if it did the trick. If I have to go in on Thursday for another sweep I'm betting that does it!


----------



## Deethehippy

Poor you Love - you must be so ready for this to get going! I'm crossing everything that somehow things just kick off very soon for you x


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, how are you feeling, any more spotting going on?

Love, yikes! for the bloody show...FX it means progress... Good to hear you are 3 or 3 1/2 at least ( a third of the way!) I know you are SO ready and I'm very excited for you!


----------



## ready4baby

Hey, question for some of you ladies...where did you all register? I've heard that babies r us is more expensive than some other places, so I'm not sure if I should go there. There is a buybuybaby near me that has pretty good prices & a lot of stuff, but not one near where our famlies live. Any suggestions? I was thinking about adding things to a list as I think of it instead of making a big project out of this in a couple of months.


----------



## MrsMM24

LOVE, this sounds promising, sounds like progress.... Updates.....

DEE, how are you feeling?

READY, we have both near us. I think that if there is not one near your family/friends, you may have to result to something that is, unless they are interested in buying offline? Target and Baby Depot (Burlington Coat Factory) are great as well! GL

:dust: Ladies, sending lots and lots of :dust: to this thread!


----------



## Deethehippy

I am feeling pretty yukky today if i am honest, its hot and muggy here today and i have even less energy than normal plus a stinking headache and constant nausea. I know these are good signs so i am not trying to sound moany.
Had a streak of brown this morning but since googling and asking a few people on BnB i think its just related to the internal scan i had yesterday, i pray so. Nothing else so far this afternoon.
I feel like i could sleep for a year..lol


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- I'm so ready!! But then again I'm not lol. Some moment all I think is "come on out already!!" then there are moments where I ask myself "am I really ready for this??" and start to feel rather nervous about the whole thing. Sorry to hear you aren't feeling so well today. Don't feel bad for moaning, it's just part of the pregnant way lol. Pregnancy just isn't fun all the time, honestly not even half the time. Despite how long we try or how much we want to be huge and pregnant-- the truth is it's uncomfortable most of the time in one way or another and we deserve to have a moan about it! 

Ready- a bloody show is not at all what I imagined, and despite seeing pictures posted (because all of us bnb ladies LOVE to share ALL the details lol) it just didn't register to me that it would be so gross. Since then when I get up I have to run to the bathroom because I start to leak.. It's pretty gross. Like a gooey mucusy cm. The best way I can describe it is fertile (egg white) cm in copious amounts. Now where was this stuff when we were trying to get pregnant lol. 

As for the registry, we pretty much stuck to Babies R Us. They have a much wider selection and every time we were in there we ended up wih so many 20% off one baby item coupons. I still have leftovers. Buy Buy Baby was a little more pricey on some things though we did buy a few items from there that Babies R Us didn't carry. There's nothing that says you can't register at more than one store. Browse around a few places and see what you like best. If you like something that is at a store your family doesn't have nearby they can always order online or what my inlaws did-- have you pick it up then give you a check for it. It doesn't really matter how expensive some things are as long as you have a variety of price ranges included. You'll end up buying some things yourself and it's better to get what YOU want than to settle for something you don't really care for. I tried to settle on a stroller and I just couldn't. I was very upset over the whole thing until we worked it out.


----------



## nypage1981

I still cant decide and make the final decision for a stroller! Thats my toughest decision...picking a crib to me isnt very hard, and all the other bouncy chairs, highchairs, and swings are pretty easy, but stroller system. WOW thats a big decision. Lol. 

One day i've decided on a Graco, then the next I see a Britax I like or a different Graco or whatever...so tough! 

I shop mostly at baby's r us also. Target for some things, but they dont have many choices. And i've not known anything of a buybuybaby so dont know!


----------



## loveinbinary

We lucked out with our stroller. We just went in one day to browse and asked one of the ladies working there (an old coworker of DH's in fact) about strollers because quite honestly we were overwhelmed. Right away she pointed us to the Chicco Cortina and we didn't look at another stroller afterwards. The carrier clicks in and out without having to worry about strapping it in. The actual stroller portion can support a newborn. The back of the chair lays all the way flat and the leg rest folds up and locks in place to where if a binky or bottle is dropped it won't roll out of the stroller onto the ground. It steers really well and it folds up nicely with the lift of a handle. What really sold us on it was the fact that once you put the carrier on it snaps in securely where as other strollers you have to actually strap it in. If it isn't strapped in and anyone (excited pet, child, or even adult) comes up and puts any pressure on the carrier it tips backwards, some will tip so far back that the carrier can flip all the way out. Not something I was comfortable with, especially if taken to a shopping center or park where there are easily excited children and/or other people.


----------



## nypage1981

Yep, we were looking at Chicco too and comparing to the Graco and had a few things that we liked better of the Graco. Its still a tough decision though as I go online and find other types that I like also! Lol.


----------



## loveinbinary

The thing I would really suggest is looking at it in store before deciding. I originally tried looking online to pick one out but had no idea what I was looking for. Seeing it in store really helped. I could touch them, push them around and really examine them to see what I did and didn't like about each of them. It's tough making a decision, especially for us since we have never done this before and had no idea what qualities to look for.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, all... It's interesting, Love, that you found buybuybaby to be more expensive on some things. I believe it, I just haven't shopped around much yet. I feel like Target's selection is a lot more limited (at least in the store) than the big places. Where do you get BRU coupons? 

BTW, ew ew gross on the bloody show. Our bodies can really be nasty sometimes! Thank goodness we can talk about that stuff here; most people would say no thanks!


----------



## nypage1981

Love- we did go to the store actually and tested out the chicco ones they have and the graco ones also. Pretty sure on the Graco and I need to not look online anymore! Oh, and I have done this before. 7 years ago. I know what to look for definitely! 

I agree, yuck for bloody shows! Lol. But yay for you. That never happened to me. My water breaking was my first labor sign. It was like 4 am! And lucky me, it waited until I woke up and went to the bathroom. But after water breaking I had all sorts of yucky stuff coming out of there while walking into the hospital and stuff. Pads were my bff!


----------



## loveinbinary

ready- buybuybaby is fairly comparible on some things but a lot of their other stuff can get pretty pricey. Target's online selections isn't all that much more than what is in store which is why I didn't register with them. If you sign up with babies r us they will mail you their flyer periodically that will have a 20% off coupon attached. Also when you shop in their store on the receipt they will print out the 20% off coupons-- it's really easy to end up with a stock pile of them which is great when purchasing the crib, stroller, and car seat. DH and I saved hundreds of dollars alone between those three items. Just on the crib we saved about $100. 

Clearly the minor sweep my doctor did got things started-- I've been losing a lot more mucus. Who would have thought there was that much goo blocking a cervix... it's disgusting. I was moaning to DH about it earlier and all he could really offer was this sad look of sympathy. I lucked out with him, he doesn't mind when I tell him all the gross and icky details. 

ny- that's a problem I had, even after I picked something I kept looking "just in case". Then you get all confused and second guess whether or not you made the right choice. I was actually upset for a couple days after we set up the crib. I'd seen it dozens of times in the store but once it was set up at home I started thinking "maybe I should have picked somethinge else". Certainly gave DH a headache lol. 

Lucky you didn't have to deal with the show. I wouldn't mind so much if it was just the one time-- not every time I get up after sitting for a while having to run off to the bathroom to clean up the goo.. I keep hoping my waters will break. I'm so not looking forward to work tomorrow with all this mucus that keeps coming out. I'm quite excited for my appointment on Thursday, it's at 10:05am. Doctor will be doing an actual sweep!! Just the tiny bit he did yesterday seems to have really progressed things. Hopefully I'll be at least 4cm dilated when he checks me. I have a feeling that a full sweep is what'll really get this ball moving and I'm quite excited. DH and I have been having plenty of sexy time to try to speed things along lol. It has to be soon!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Hehe its not 'goo', it's fantastic secretions that kept bubba safe from outside germies. lol

I didn't show with my daughter, i woke early morning feeling like i was peeing my pants but the waters were very slowly trickling out ....lol

Good luck Love x


----------



## ready4baby

Hehe to all the goo talk and whatnot. I had a bad dream that my water broke, too early...don't know why as it is the first time in months I have had a worrisome dream about pregnancy. We had date night last night & saw Harry Potter :thumbup: 

Thanks for the tips, Love, on registering & coupons...I'm feeling the itch bad, and I think I probably will end up at BRU, even if some items are more expensive than online. It's so much more fun for family to physically walk into the store to shop, so I can cater to that. I walked around a baby store at lunch yesterday...sigh...so much to choose from. I'll be just like you girls, agonizing over every purchase. :) FX for Roman in the next few days!!


----------



## nypage1981

Love- hows it goin?


----------



## loveinbinary

I am exhausted. I worked yesterday and I've finally reached that point where doing just about anything wears me out. The past couple nights I haven't gotten enough sleep, but how can you when you're bladder says you have to wake 4-6 times or more a night? I'm getting ready for my doctors appointment now and will be leaving shortly. Magical sweep here I come!! It has to do something since the partial I had Monday caused so much mucus loss. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## nypage1981

GL!


----------



## loveinbinary

So my appointment was a bit of a disappointment. I saw one of the partners because my doctor is out of town, which I knew before scheduling. Unfortunately I didn't get the sweep I thought I would :[. I'm slightly more dilated than I was on Monday, which I guess is better than nothing. 90% effaced and baby is head down in my pelvis but he bounces in and out of it a little bit so I don't know what that means. I made another appointment with my doctor this time for Tuesday afternoon if nothing has happened by then. This doctor said if by next week I haven't gone into labor then we will probably start discussing induction.. Which I really wasn't wanting to do. He said hopefully I'll go this weekend but I'm honestly not that hopeful.


----------



## MrsMM24

GL, looking forward to some news...


----------



## ready4baby

Oh, no, Love! Did he tell you why he didn't do the sweep? Don't be too discouraged--your labor could still kick into high gear _at any point!_ Worse case, your regular doc will definately help you Tuesday (and maybe give a new sweep a few days to work before thinking about pitocin). Poor thing, hang in there!! Have we seen your crib/baby setup? I don't remember getting a pic...


----------



## loveinbinary

He isn't my regular doctor so I don't think he knew I was hoping for a sweep. My doctor had mentioned coming in for a "real" one but he probably didn't mark it in my chart. I felt odd asking someone other than my regular doctor to essentially swivel their finger around in my cervix, so I just left the topic alone. I'm not really discouraged just worn down. My body is letting me know I've reached the breaking point and with all this stop and go false labor I'm just emotionally worn down as well. I'm sure my doctor will do another sweep on Tuesday-- he knows how done I am and is quite sympathetic (which is why he did a partial on Monday before he normally would). 

No I haven't posted crib pictures yet. I'm not really excited about our "nursery" as there really isn't one. The crib is in our room in the only spot it'll fit which blocks one of our closet doors. I'll try to get some pictures taken later tonight to post. 

I think I'm coming down with the baby blues before the baby is even here. I just feel so eh these past few days.


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry Love, should change when you have little baby sleeping in the nook of your neck as you lounge on the couch, i swear! You are just hormonal. Its all good. I still wanna see what crib and bedding you decided. Ours will be in a corner in our room too so I totally feel ya there. And im pretty over it. I was depressed alllllll 1st and 2nd tri about no nursery, now im over it as our closet has a baby spot and things are working out ok:) Baby will love being close to yoU!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi LOVE, awww, you can tell by the tone in your post that you are worn out! I know how you must be feeling as that's where I was about now with my daughter... Countdown to Tuesday.... I hope that you go in there, and they say they will keep you in there to get the ball rolling. Can't wait to see the new LO! :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Love, of course you are discouraged! Who wouldn't be? You have been so prepared for the pain of labor, but the start and stop & the painful contractions that don't progress would get anyone down. Remember what you have said to all of us at one time or another- it will all be worth it in the end! Try to relax and let things come as they will... And share your crib pic when u have a chance. I started shopping for cribs and bedding and I need ideas! My first baby shower is tomorrow :) I'm headed your way, Ny, to see family and it will be my last trip home before baby. :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

If it makes you feel any better, we worked our butts off on Kendons nursery and he sleeps in my arms every night! lol- Who knows when I'll actually put him in there to sleep!! I know you are sad and tired and all that but I promise you will get the biggest high on life the second that baby arrives, it wont last. "And this too shall pass " =) =)

Afm, been super busy with 2 boys! FINALLY not hurting too bad from the csection anymore!! Can get in and out of bed again without wincing in pain, and not relying on my meds anymore, although I still take some when I overdo it and start hurting :/ Kendon has gotten extremely spoiled, had no idea they could get so spoiled so soon!! He has his nights and days mixed up and sleeps super hard during the day and very lightly at night, during the day i have to wake him to feed him so that my boobs dont explode, and at night hes waking me every hr to 2 hrs to nurse! Its pretty exhausting, and Im not sure quite how to get him back flipped the other way on his nights and days... i cant complain though, bc in a year or more, ill be really missing these breastfeeding days and will want to go back in time to them, so im trying to enjoy even the sleepless nights with my sweet little man. 
On the other hand, Kylar is doing EXTREMELY well. He basically just decided to potty train himself when we got home with Kendon, and he wears underwear all day now, with hardly any accidents! Which is so weird bc I always thought the older sibling regressed when the new baby came! But hey, not going to complain !! He is just totally in love with Kendon, and he talks to him in this cute little baby voice and says "Oh Kendon, you are just SO cute!!!" LOL !!


----------



## Kylarsmom

COrrection-- By 'it wont last' I meant the baby blues, not the high on life =)


----------



## Deethehippy

Hope you feel better soon Love, its to be expected when you have been so uncomfortable and waiting for so long. Try to take the last bit of time to rest as much as possible and do some things you wont be able to do so much when baby is here like go to the movies (if you feel up to it) or something else to take your mind off things. 
I hope that as i type things are getting going or maybe baby is already here


----------



## nypage1981

Heather- so so so so so good that Kylar is taking it all so well! Sucks that kendon is messed up though on sleep times, thats hard to retrain! How many days now post c section are you? I am trying to figure out how long I need OH to stay home with me. 

Ready- have a good flight and great baby shower! Thats like the earliest one i've ever heard of. Haha Hope it isn't out doors. Gunna storm all weekend like always. Yay!

Dee- whats news on your sitution? Everything stop acting up?


----------



## Deethehippy

NY - yes i only had one bleed and a scan last monday which showed baby to be fine so maybe it was just a one off thing - i sure hope so! I do have a very sensitive cervix so maybe it was just a bit of blood from that.
I have another scan booked for the 1st septmeber.

Ready - have a great trip! and shower.:flower:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ny- Id say 2 weeks. My dh had 10 days and it wasnt quit enough :/


----------



## Kiki0522

Lots of ewcm! :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: Haven't had this much in months and it's right on time! Look how excited I am! :rofl:

Hope all you ladies are doing fantastic! 

Ready- Glad you had a wonderful baby shower! 

Love- How are you????


----------



## nypage1981

Hope the Cm works for you Kiki! Yay!

Heather- think i'd be able to trick or treat 2.5 weeks later?


----------



## Kiki0522

Haha thanks ny! How are you doing??


----------



## nypage1981

Acid indigestion central all day and now can't sleep:( its burning, its burning! 

Can't believe you're already cd 12!


----------



## Kiki0522

Aww sorry hun! I hope you got some sleep and you are feeling better! :flower:

More ewcm last night and this morning. We had lots of BDing this weekend! Again tonight, Haha. Should O within a couple days! Fx'd! :)


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki, WOOHOO for ewcm! That's always such a rush of enthusiasm....lots of FX for this cycle :)

My baby shower was small and fun...just my family, and the tiny little clothes and socks are just too adorable for words. I'm inspired to start my registery for the main shower, although I suspect it doesn't matter since a lot of people would just want to pick out the cute stuff, and less so the practical stuff :dohh: I think I probably have as many soft blankets as I could need already! Also I've felt the baby move A LOT the last couple of days, and it is so much fun...DH is getting itchy to feel it himself but no luck so far.

I've had a cold this weekend :( and (long story) but my injured toe from last year is infected and i'm off to the podiatrist tonight. Totally afraid of what he'll do that hurt, and whether lidocaine or antibiotics are no-no for baby. 

How is everyone??


----------



## nypage1981

Ready I'm glad you had a good shower and you are right about the registry. You barely receive anything off of it but at baby's r us, near your due date you can buy things off it and get 20 percent off I believe. Sorry about your toe. I just broke mine last weekend and never went in because I am pretty sure if anyone messed with it I would have fainted for sure. Lol. Hope it's not too painful but sure sounds painful. 

I'm sitting at the doctors office having my 3 hour glucose test done and it is so bad. Never expected to feel so sick and sleepy. Hope I perk up in the next 2 hours to drive home.


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, I'm glad you are doing the 3 hr test, and hopefully it turns out better than the first round! Hang in there! I'm sorry it's making you not feel well :( I can't believe you didn't go to the doc for your toe! I suppose taking Tylenol is pretty safe and maybe that has gotten you by... We'll see what my doc says later, but I'm thinking he'll want to remove part of my toenail; it makes me feel sick just thinking about it. Note to all: do not drop a hammer on your bare toe.


----------



## nypage1981

I did not go because I knew I couldn't get better pain meds, and didn't want an xray or anyone touching it. Lol. I almost went because at one point it throbbed so bad my whole foot hurt and I would start to feel Braxton hicks contractions and worried that holding my breath in pain or being all stressed was hurting baby. But I know they wouldn't have done more than tape it which I did. Sucked! May not have been broken since a week later I can walk on it but it was bad!


----------



## MrsMM24

READY, your shwoer sounds so nice and fun. Definitely a good idea to start the registry soon before the "main" shower. Also Awesome that you got so many movements from your LO... Sorry to hear about the toe though, hopefully it will not be too much of a problem.

NY, I haaated that test!!! LOL. Good luck with it, hopefully the results are better than the last test you took... GL

I had an OV show on OPKs this AM so I am happy!!! We also had a "donation" this morning, so hopefully the chase has begun. My temp spiked up as well, so I am thinking my chances are good! FXD :dust: Hope everyone else is doing well out there....


----------



## nypage1981

Hope its the right time!


----------



## nypage1981

My doctors suck. I dont have GD, I passed the 3 hour test that I had to call and insist they give me after spending 100s of dollars on testing supplies and even more money on extra appointments for GD, that I dont have.....fricken so mad at them rigt now. If I didnt finally push this test, I would have had so so so many more appointments and hell to go through and be extra monitored for a condition I dont have. Not to mention spend 100s of dollars every week for more testing supplies and nutritionist information. GRRRRRRR.


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- I'm glad you had a nice baby shower! Oh it's going to be so much fun to start the registry! I would go crazy! I'm sorry about your toe. :( I hope it's feeling better and the doc didn't hurt you! 

Mrs- That sounds like very good timing! Fx'd! :dust:

Ny- That is so aggravating but really great news at the same time!! I would definitely be irritated though after spending money on all that stuff and you don't even need it! But thankfully you don't have to stress and worry about GD! 

Nothing going on with me.. Just lots of :sex: Haha!


----------



## nypage1981

Keep it up!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, Mrs and Kiki... Sounds like you two are on the same cycle timing this month... FX! Have fun with DH, Kiki ;)

Ny, I'm SO SO glad that you pushed for the 3 hour test. I think it's really stupid that your doc didn't plan to do it. I don't remember all the zillion things I read, but I must have read that the 1 hour test can be wrong in a number of places because even I know that! :happydance: for no GD!

My toe hurts like a $%*(&@. Doc didn't do anything to it yet, but it's infected pretty badly and I'm having part of the nail removed on Thursday and I have to take antibiotics :( So much for a drug free pregnancy. I have good news too, though. While I was in the waiting room, I had a my hand resting on my belly and was just hanging out--the baby punched my hand! It was the first time I've really FELT the movement from the outside :) :cloud9:


----------



## Kiki0522

Thanks! :)

I'm sorry about your toe!! Will they numb it or anything before they remove part of the nail? At least the antibiotics will get you better! How fantastic is that to feel little bean from the outside! Oh that must have been amazing. :) bean was saying hi mommy! He/she wants your toe to feel better soon too. :)


----------



## nypage1981

Eewwww! Toenail injuries are one of my "eeeeebie jeeeeebie" parts! But, best to get the infection under control asap, dont want anything roaming around in your blood with a baby present. Yay for feeling big kick!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks :) They will numb it (I wouldn't do it otherwise!), but it really hurts now and will only be worse for awhile after the procedure. I have to heal quickly because we are going to CA Disney at the end of next week and I have to be able to walk all day! Looks like lots of laying on the couch is in store for this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## ready4baby

Oh, and Love, thinking of you today! :beer: Here's to stripped membranes & the start of labor!

Kylar, your pics of Kendon on fb are so darn cute! Question...what clothes do you put on a newborn when their umbilical cord is all yucky still? I wasn't sure what to register for in NB size. They only wear those clothes for a few weeks anyway, right?


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- :happydance: WOOOT for a positive OPK AND a donation!! Fingers tightly crossed that this cycle is one that ends in a BFP!!!

kiki- lots of EWCM?? That sounds promising. Do you remember having an excess amount the cycle you had your BFP before? Lots and lots of :sex: lol the more :spermy: the merrier. 

ny- so glad to hear that the 3 hour test proved what you pretty much already knew. Who knows what caused you to fail the test, maybe the fact that you had breakfast? I know they told me not to eat anything and to have it done before noon-- perhaps that caused your results to be off? Either way it's such a relief that you checked out just fine. That means you can spare those around you and indulge in a little (or a lot lol) of chocolate! 

ready- aww your poor toe. I know how much that sucks, I've have to have a few infected ingrowns removed and it's definitely no picnic. I think the numbing part is the worst, it feels like your toe is going to explode! I find not watching helps a lot. That's so exciting that you felt LO on the outside!! Soon you'll be feeling those kicks under your ribs and aimed at your kidneys (always a fun one) lol. Hopefully your LO isn't shy like mine and will let DH feel him/her. DH has only felt LO move a handful of times, normally he stops moving as soon as anyone touches my belly. Clearly a mommy's boy already. 

I hate that I keep vanishing these days. I keep an eye on the thread but by the time I get home and have time to respond I find myself passed out on the couch. I swear I could literally sleep the entire day away. My appointment went well... well, as well as it can go when you have a doctors hand shoved so far up in your hoo ha that you want to climb the wall. I haven't lost much plug since leaving the office, which doesn't surprise me due to how much I lost when he did the partial. I was actually surprised there was any mucus left! He said my cervix is very favorable and because of that he is willing to induce me at any time. I've been put on the schedule for Monday at 6am if nothing happens before then because that's the next time he is on call and he would really like to be there to deliver the baby (and quite honestly it would make the experience much more enjoyable to have him there) but if I wanted to go sooner he'd talk to one of his partners about doing it. I tried the castor oil cocktail he suggested and it is so gross, no taste but the oily gooey texture is what really got me. So far nothing special to report, cramping more on my left side through my lower back. I've given up on being hopeful for things to happen because the more hopeful I am the more of a let down it is when nothing happens. He'll come when he feels like it, I'm just too impatient. 

As far as I know you put them in regular clothes when they are newborns. I've never seen any specifically designed for the umbilical cord. I'd imagine just nothing tight fitting or that would rub too much. As far as newborn sizes go, I'd add a couple things you like to your registry but no more than a couple different outfits as he or she probably won't be in them very long. 0-3 months seems a better size to register for. If you're lucky maybe someone you know will give you plenty of their hand-me-downs. I'd ask people not to buy you a ton of newborn stuff though and more 0-3 or even 3-6 month clothes. It's so easy to be drawn to the really tiny clothes as, let's be honest, the tiny clothes are just freaking adorable but you'll end up with too many sizes that are too little and you'll be stuck buying everything else after LO gains a few pounds. My mom told me to pick out easy outfits, onesies and things that are easy to get baby in and out of in case he spits up and just to make it easy on the exhausted mommy who will be up at all hours for feedings and changings. At least for the first little while you aren't going to want to spend too much time fiddling with complex outfits because you'll be so tired. But at least you have SO to help out which I'm sure he's going to love doing!


----------



## nypage1981

Yep, normal clothes for NB. The cord isnt fussed too much by them. I think the diapers with a little cut out for the cord are a brilliant idea, otherwise you need to fold them down and make sure they stay off the cord. Dont register too many NB outfits. They seriously grow out of them fast and you will be so sad to have so many they dont get into. Also, I wouldnt register for too many clothing at all, people will pick out what they want and think is cute for clothes. 

Love- I am glad not to have GD, but mostly pissed at the level of care im getting out of it. They didn't call til late today, and thats only after OH called and bitched them out a little bit. He is really unhappy how they started just going on as though i've got GD without the other test, and that we bought all the supplies and then I had to actually ask for the test. He thinks they suck and wants me changing docs. They actually tried to lie to him and say they told me to do the 3 hour GD test and I must have been too upset and glazed that over. I cant believe they told him that! 
Oh well, I had some red velvet cake for breakfast, and cotton candy at lunch. Lol.


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- seriously?!?! WTF. I think you should switch doctors too. I switched at 21 weeks and it was the best decision I could have made, DH agrees. I was afraid to move to a new doctor so late in the game but it was well worth it. My doctor now is absolutely amazing and I only wish I could have had him my entire pregnancy. He makes me laugh but he's also very thorough, makes sure all my questions are answered and doesn't make me feel silly over every little concern I may have. He would rather see me come in every day if I thought something wasn't right than to sit at home telling myself "it's nothing" and something actually be wrong. I would at least consider switching. Just think if this is how they treat you over a GD test imagine how they will be when it comes to your section. 

Sounds like you had a yummy breakfast!! And lunch lol. Now you can enjoy all the things you love without guilt, and if anyone has something to say about it just tell them the baby wants it and if baby doesn't get it mommy will be a cranky brat, works for me lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Mommy is a cranky brat either way:) I work tomorrow but hope something happens with you and appologize if something does happen and im not here right away to comment or hear the news. I will be on later after work! Good luck if tomorrow is the day!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks girls...I won't register for many clothes at all, but I saw these kimono shirts that are supposed to be easy to get over their wobbly heads and thought maybe these were the special things you are supposed to have for that first week or two :shrug: I won't worry too much. I've been given a number of 0-3 onsies and such already, and sleeping gowns which will be the best for diaper changes at night. Only one pack of NB size so far. I love all of this baby stuff, and started piecing together a few registry items already :)

Yesterday was a tough day--between my toe throbbing, a cold I picked up last week, and :cry: a little pink spotting when I wiped. This happened once before, and it rears it's head again. It was only that one time, but of course it worried me. Thank god this time, I can feel the little bugger swimming around in there so it was less concerning. I did call the doc, and they have moved my ultrasound that was supposed to be next week up to Friday. So, they will be checking for "issues" and I will be checking for a little penie. :) I'm mostly remaining positive about the spotting and thinking about finding out if this is indeed a little girl like we think, or not.

Love, as always, my fingers are crossed for the best outcome for you which, at this point, is a delivery soon. I know you are beyond ready and Roman is safe to be born...it is only a matter of time. The castor oil sounds simply vile, and a true testiment to the desperation that a mother feels when her due date has come and gone. At least your insides will be nice and cleaned out..... FX!


----------



## MrsMM24

LOVE, I hope things begin to happen normally for you. Things seemed to drag on with our daughter so I definitely know how you are feeling. Just when I stopped thinking that things would progress and happen normally (2 days after my doc appt) I went into the hospital!!! Hoping this is the case for you if not sooner!!! GL! 

NY, switch docs!!! Seriously! They will send your records, the new doc can get up to speed and you can enjoy the remainder of your preg!! GL

AFM, I haven't seen a shift on FF, but my temps have risen and keep climbing. Last "donation" this morning, which I am a little happy about because I think that I actually OV on CD19 or CD20 and had a "donation" on CD20. Happy because I am not feeling very well this morning, very sluggish, tired, etc and we don't waste "donations". Just hoping to feel a little bit better. UNLESS, by the grace of GOD... this is a "symptom." :haha: I know it is too early, but needed a laugh.... I hope the other ladies on thread are doing well, testing :dust:, :hugs: for AF/witch, and GL to all!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

READY, I posted at the same time, sorry to have left you out. I hope all is well, I am sooo happy they moved your U/S up, it will certainly give you piece of mind and increase the faith you already have in your little squirmer. Do tell if you decide to do the gender, would be awesome if you were right! GL! FXD for a GREAT Friday!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- you're absolutely right. Pregnancy = cranky brat. But chocolate and other goodies make it a little better lol. Thanks for the hopefulness but I'm pretty sure today is going to be just another day. 

Ready- I had a rough time with my registry-- there's just so much stuff and so many brands, it's just so much to pick from. Don't spend too much time on it in one sitting or you're likely to go mad. If I worked on it for too long I'd end up more unsure than when I started. A really good thing for people to get you-- diapers, and lots of them. The bigger the stockpile the better in my opinion. I've bought so many diapers already and keep buying more as they go on sale. I figure you can never have too many (though I hear they aren't in the NB size for very long) and it'll save you from having a groggy 3am changing only to discover that a sleepless you and exhausted DH didn't realize you were out of diapers! That's one of my fears, running out of diapers in the middle of the night. 

I'm so sorry you are spotting, it hasn't gotten any worse has it? At least you'll get to see your LO again sooner than expected! That's always a plus. It's amazing how complete they look at this point. A little girl would be so exciting!! It would be our first one on the thread!!! I'm so excited to find out-- you'll have to post pictures!! 

Mrs- thank you so much! Things are just dragging on. I'm so tired of feeling like "this is it!" only to be let down several uncomfortable hours later. Fingers tightly crossed for you!! Let's hope all of this sluggishness produces you a nice bfp!! We need more of those around here. It's down to you, Kiki and rosa and then the whole thread will be pregnant (or with a newborn). 

As for me-- not a damn thing this morning. Several hours last night with pretty painful regular contractions and then I went to sleep, the end. I have a busy day ahead of me; I'm going to clean the entire apartment. Clean the bathroom, scrub the shower, sweep and mop bathroom and kitchen, take care of the dishes and wipe the stove, take the trash out, vacuum, possibly clean the fish tank (at least the filter if nothing else) and do laundry all while DH is at work. If this doesn't bring labor on then I quit!!


----------



## ready4baby

Love, it's good to hear you sounding better...at least somewhat less discouraged and more accepting :thumbup: Is your cleaning fit today another desperate attempt to kick off labor, or are you feeling the urge to clean? Because it sounds a lot like nesting to me... my sister spent Christmas Eve one year cleaning like a maniac rather than attending our family holiday party, and went into labor that same night--just a thought!

I'm definitely not spotting anymore; it was just that one time in the bathroom, just like last time. It must be blood vessels on the cervix cause if it was something more troubling, like placenta previa, I would think that I'd have a lot more bleeding. I'll take all the advice on the registery because I don't want to stress but I also want to have at least a reasonable set of things that I need, even if it isn't the highly researched best pick for every item. Phew, it will be a lot of work in any case!


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm really not feeling any better but I figure if I try to convince myself that I'm feeling better it'll eventually turn into a least a half truth. I think a lot of the problem is that, aside from my general impatience, everyone keeps asking if it's time yet. My mom texts me every day just to ask if it's time and when coworkers see me they all make comments about how he needs to come out and what I should try to speed things along. I see these people nearly every day and I've been trying all the old wivestale things that supposedly cause labor and yet he's still in there. I'm frustrated that things aren't happening and everyone bugging me about it just doesn't make me feel any better. Not only am I putting pressure on myself to have him, everyone I know is putting pressure on my to have him. It's just GRR!!

I'm cleaning because 1) it needs to be done and I don't want to go into labor and come home to an apartment that needs cleaned 2) I'm hoping it'll kick start labor, if I could be so lucky and 3) I'm so tired of sitting on my ass all day when I'm not at work. I'm just so bored and I may just kill myself if I have to spend another day watching Netflix. So, cleaning it is. Keeps me busy enough until inwear myself out and pass out on the couch. I just realized how pathetic my life is these days... 

What a relief that the spotting was only once. I'm betting you have a sensitive cervix and with all the increased blood flow it causes you to spot a drop here and there. At least you are taking it really well and trying to be relaxed and think positively. As for the registry, put things on it that you like. Even if you don't get them mos places will give a good discount towards the end of your pregnancy on items still left on the registry. It's a list of "things to get" for you as well. One thing I learned was that there is always someone who is going to have something negative to say about a product so don't take every review as absolute fact. I had a hard time with that. I didn't want to pick the wrong thing. If up have questions or are unsure of something ask someone who works in the store. Most of them are educated on the products and can give you a better idea of how it works, that is how we ended up picking our stroller.


----------



## ready4baby

I can totally understand the pressure you are feeling from yourself, others, and even your doc's expectations. Everyone "thinks" you should have delivered by now, but it just goes to show--this baby has a mind of his own, dammit! It's hard to shake off the expectations, but do your best... You are SO not pathetic, you are just tired, full-term, and ready to meet your LO. I imagine those things are 100% consuming at the end, and you can't think that you're going to have a diverse schedule and thought process when all that runs through the mind is "GET HIM OUT!" :rofl: Just wait, in a week's time, all will be well with the world and you'll be exhausted & have no outside life for all new reasons.

I'm thinking of the registry the same way--a "to buy" list for myself, and whatever I get as gifts is that much less I have to pick up :) Baby is not moving around much today...I wonder if the antibiotic makes her sleepy or something :shrug: It's a little worrisome; thank goodness for my doppler waiting at home!


----------



## nypage1981

I. Am. So. Tired. 

SO, just checking in, saying hi to everyone! 

Ready- glad the spotting stopped. That would freak me out! Glad you have a doppler, thats gotta be reassuring for sure. 

Mrs- hope the donations are doing their job:) 

Love- do some squats. Lol. Kidding. Go shopping or something. Thats at least fun! 

I have to take Ella to see smurfs in a little bit and im so exhausted I dont wanna! But here we go. ....


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Hope the Cm works for you Kiki! Yay!
> 
> Heather- think i'd be able to trick or treat 2.5 weeks later?

i bet so!


----------



## Kylarsmom

ready4baby said:


> Oh, and Love, thinking of you today! :beer: Here's to stripped membranes & the start of labor!
> 
> Kylar, your pics of Kendon on fb are so darn cute! Question...what clothes do you put on a newborn when their umbilical cord is all yucky still? I wasn't sure what to register for in NB size. They only wear those clothes for a few weeks anyway, right?

thank u!!
Even though the umbilical cord is still there, its dried up so you can put any clothes you want on the baby :) Kendon is in preemie clothes and some newborn stuff :happydance:


----------



## loveinbinary

The funny things is the only person I'm not feeling pressure from is my doctor. He gave me the option to be induced on Monday (or earlier if I really wanted though he wouldn't be there to deliver) and I accepted. He's doing whatever he can to help me along because he knows I'm more than ready to be done, not because he wants me to be done. It's quite clear that Roman has a mind of his own, already seems to be taking after me lol. 

I wouldn't really worry about not feeling LO moving as much today. I doubt it has anything to do with the antibiotics and more that she's found a hiding spot. There is still so much space in there that some days you won't feel as many movements, though she's definitely still wiggling plenty. Even when I was 20 weeks and for a bit after I'd still have slow days but because he found a nice comfy spot somewhere in back where I couldn't feel him. Now that there is no space left I feel every little twitch. I'm constantly getting a foot sticking out on my right side, almost enough to grab lol.


----------



## loveinbinary

So, I didn't get half of my list accomplished today simply because I just don't have the energy to do any more. I miss the days of being able to work until things were done. I did do some shopping today, plenty of walking that's for sure. I called the doctors office and verified that my induction is in fact set for Monday, I go in at 6am. I'm a bit nervous as I've heard horrid things about pitocin. I'm not really sure what to expect and I'm going to need to call and find out if there is anything special I need to do before hand.


----------



## repogirl813

love, i had pit with my son because i was having contractions just wouldn't go into labor, it really wasn't all that bad, though i did have an epidural, but i had my daughter completely natural being my 1st and the pit i had before the epidural was nothing comparable.


----------



## loveinbinary

repo- I planned on not having an epidural unless things became completely unbearable. From what I've read, pitocin brings on strong, hard contractions. The body doesn't have a chance to work up to the hard labor, it just sort of happens which causes most to ask for an epidural. The epidural can cause the contractions to slow or even stop which then makes the need for a higher dose of pitocin and therefore a higher dose of the epidural to fight off the increasing pain. A vicious circle of one thing counteracting another. My goal is to deliver as naturally as possible. I'm sure I'll want some form of pain meds but I would really like to not have an epidural if I can possibly manage.


----------



## nypage1981

I am so lame, I cried a few times watching the smurf movie. My family thinks mama has lost it a bit:) 

Bean is moving so much inside of me he stretches from one side to the other so hard it causes major braxton hicks and racing heart.....and sudden urge to pee. Its so weird. Also, I feel his little feet scraping across the inside of my stomach a lot more now....Kinda cant wait for this baby to be out of here im out of room!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

The joys of pregnancy eh? I cry for absolutely no reason sometimes. I'm pretty sure one of the pregnancy requirements is to go completely insane at some point. 

Earlier on when there is still plenty of space the movements are so exciting and cute.. then you run out of space and they are kind of painful and you wish they would move around just a little less. You have at least 7 weeks left before he should even be thinking about coming out, but I feel your pain. I've been done for a while now, the last month or two get pretty tiring. I keep asking myself "is it over yet?"


----------



## nypage1981

I am sweet talking Bean into only staying in there for 7 more weeks. I am too short and too out of shape to do this anymore!


----------



## loveinbinary

Good luck!! Maybe your little (not so little anymore) bean will listen unlike mine. What day is your section set for? At least you know you won't have to go all the way to 40 weeks, no worrying about being overdue! I was joking with a friend about writing Roman an official eviction letter ending with "or else we are coming in there after you" lol. At this point I can almost imagine myself going in there after him.


----------



## Deethehippy

How overdue are you Love? Both my kiddies made me wait an extra 14 days! 
Every day i come on here expecting to hear a birth story from you but nothing! 
It has to be soon hun!  Take care x


----------



## ready4baby

Kylarsmom said:


> Even though the umbilical cord is still there, its dried up so you can put any clothes you want on the baby :) Kendon is in preemie clothes and some newborn stuff :happydance:

He's in preemie clothes? How much did he weigh at first again? I had no idea I would need tiny clothes for quite so long...

Baby is bumping around more regularly than yesterday, so I guess all is well :wacko: I CANT WAIT for my ultrasound tomorrow, but in the meantime I'm freaked out about my toe thing this afternoon. ARGH! Hurry up, workday, & be done already so I can get on with this stuff. :coffee:


----------



## MrsMM24

LOVE, it seems that your LO is quite comfy in there.... I am thinking that it will be in the next 24hrs...

READY, it is such an exciting time when you feel the baby regularly. I sooo can't wait to have that feeling again.

NY, we are due to see the Smurfs next week with our 8yo, was it good even with your emotional crying? I personally am looking forward to it :haha:

AFM, my chart looks different this morning, I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I feel better today, not sick like yesterday. My temp rose more this morning, and it seems I OV on Sunday. I did not that the OPK was the darkest in the evening. I do morning and evening just in case I ov I think that I OV on CD19 or CD20 but that is hopefulness since the "donation" was monday, I want to think I timed things so well. I think I am 3-4DPO??? Just hoping my temps stay up and I have a :bfp: in my near future.... FXD!

:dust: to the whole thread!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- going by lmp I was due August 3rd or 4th. God it's been so long since af showed that I can't quite remember the exact day of my last one lol. By my very first ultrasound I am due today but every ultrasound I'd had since the very first one put me due at about the 31st of July. Since I switched doctors halfway through my pregnancy he is going by my very first ultrasound dates though I don't believe it's correct. I keep expecting to come on here every day with a birth story too but alas, not yet. 

Ready- you don't need a ton of teenie clothes. Every baby gains weight differently. Some stay small for a couple weeks then hit a growth spurt, others hit a growth spurt sooner. Good luck with your toe today!! I've been in the same position a couple times and I know how unpleasant it is. I'm so excited for your scan tomorrow!! Can't wait to here if you're baking a little prince (like the rest of us lol) or a little princess!! Don't forget that we want pictures!!!

So DH and I got a call early this morning informing us that his nan is back in the hospital. She's faught lung cancer twice, has lupus and now has been fighting a losing battle with brain tumors. She has good days and bad days but between the medicine and the swelling in her brain, she just isn't the same. She was spitting up blood so she was taken to the hospital. We are going to go see her for a bit today. Out of everyone, she was the most excited that DH and I were having a baby and now I'm afraid she may not make it till he's born, even though Monday is just a few days away. She practically raised DH so they are very very close and this is his first child. She's been so anxious to meet him. As silly as it may sound, DH and I think that this baby has kept her alive. When she was in the hospital several months ago she was in really bad shape. She wouldn't eat, wouldn't drink and refused to allow any of the doctors or nurses to touch her, not even to take her vitals. She didn't seem to really know who any of us were. DH and I went and saw her and before we left he told her that I was pregnant with a little boy. Soon after that she started getting better and was able to go home again. We know that Roman won't know the nan we knew and he probably won't even remember her at all but we at least want her to meet him before she dies, and we know that day is coming soon. I wish I could speed things up to ensure she's still here when he's born.


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- I would LOVE for him to show in the next 24hrs. I've been so uncomfortable. My lower back, pretty much in my butt, feels like there is just a ton of pressure. Going pee is absolutely miserable, it feels like I need to have a BM but very little to nothing happens but I have this insane urge to push which ends up causing strain. I pretty much use my toilet like a birthing ball just so I can pee. 

It's still really early but I'm sending tons and tons of baby dust your way!! Fingers tightly crossed that this is a bfp in the making for you!! Have you picked a testing day yet?


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry to hear that DH's Nan is back in the hospital and not doing well. Sending lots and lots of :hugs: you guys way! More reason I am hopeful that that LO pokes on out within the next 24 hours FXD!!!

Yes, I have picked the 23rd. But I am wondering if I should wait till the evening of the 24th as the wife and I are scheduled for a flight first thing in the morning to start her bday vacay.... hmmm. I think that the 23rd is the longest I will be able to hold out though since it makes me about 16-17DPO. We don't want to test on the same as the time we did with our previous which was 10DPO, after the MC we decided not to do ALL things exactly the same, also expected my cycle to be so messed up that we couldn't do things the same. Today, I am saying 8/23....


----------



## loveinbinary

I didn't get my bfp until I was 5 days late for af, which was roughly 19-21 dpo. Ny had a late bfp too, it was frustrating. Fingers crossed for two perfect lines on the 23rd!! I can understand not wanting to do things the same as with your loss. Even though you know that doing things the same won't cause the same results you can't help but feel that it will.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi everyone! 

Mrs- it was a cute movie. Just touching because the couple in the movie are pregnant and they did a lot of little moments about the new daddy and touching the belly, and the baby and family, so of course, being pregnant I cried. Lol. Happy stuff. But my 7 year old really enjoyed the movie. So, i'd say go see it. They do use the word smurf to replace some words that you know would be bad words, or cuss words, but its kind of a humor only the adults really get. 

Love- im sorry for nan being in the hospital. I teared up at the though tthat your baby kept her going! So beautiful. I hope she can meet him and doesn't get to sick to even be around the baby when he is born. Any day now......You must be so excited! Funny about writing an eviction note. You should write one to put in his baby book memories! My c section is October 12. Seems forever. I seriously don't know how I can grow for 2 more months. 

Ready- how did the toe chopping off go? Lol. Sounds icky, I am glad you are done with that! But ouch, walking around wouldnt be fun after that.....are you in need of crutches for it or are you able to walk? Cant wait to hear what you are having tomorrow! 

I have my second 4D ultrasound saturday and can't wait to see if he has chubby cheeks or not !


----------



## Kylarsmom

Yes preemie clothes :) He was 6 12 but he's well over 7 lbs now and still fits in them. Kylar wore preemie for 2 weeks and he was 7 3 at birth .. 

Sad day today. Buried a friends husband who got killed in Afghanistan. They have a 9 week old baby girl. Very sad sad day.


----------



## ready4baby

Heather, so sorry about your friend :( I can't imagine...

My toe thing wasn't bad so far...the numbing part hurt a bit but I could take it and the numb feeling hasn't completely worn off. I'm not sure how it will feel later. Hopefully not terrible although I'm mostly just dreading having to change the bandages. Ick. 

Ny, yay for a new ultrasound-can't wait to see pics! I'm anxious for mine too...


----------



## nypage1981

You better post your pics too ready. Can't wait! 

Heather that makes me feel sad and so lucky at the same time. I hope the baby can bring that family through such an awful time. 

I feel like I need to buy premier stuff now just in case. Lol. I do need a couple more newborn things since I've skipped buying many.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- we saw nan today and she's doing pretty well, thankfully. She had a blood clot in her lung but the meds they have her on have stabilized her and she should be moving out of the ICU tonight. Great idea about writing an actual eviction note for the baby book!!! I never would have thought of that. You'd be surprised at how much more you can grow. It's probably less growing and more organ smushing. At least you know exactly when your little man is going to arrive (if not earlier). You don't have to wait and wonder "is this it yet?" Any luck on a name yet or have you officially decided on Bean lol? I can't wait to see your new scan pictures!! I'm sure his cheeks will be nice and chubby and you'll just want to squeeze them! I don't think you need to buy preemie clothes. Those are normally for up to 5lbs and LO is likely to be more than that at birth. Baby clothes are exactly like adult clothes-- the exact size varies from company to company. I have several 3-6 month sized clothes that are nearly the same size as some of my newborn outfits. 

Ready- the numbing part is the worst, at least I thought so. Hopefully when the numbness wears of the pain isn't too bad. Maybe take some Tylenol now before it wears off go help the pain before it starts.


----------



## Deethehippy

Love - glad to hear your nanna is doing fairly ok, i hope she continues to improve.

Heather - sorry to hear about your friends husband, that is so so sad. Hopefully she has a good support network? and some great friends to help her through.

When should i tell my children? my stomach is seriously bloated and clothes are starting to feel tight! I am kinda scared to tell them for fear of upsetting them, they both change schools in september and i dont wanna overload them with too many things to think about. Maybe sooner than later? My next scan is sept 1st.


----------



## nypage1981

Love- glad she is hangin in there and doing ok. My baby is still named Bean:) I call him Beanie baby and thats actually what I refer him to all the time now. It will be weird calling him something different! Lol. I have a feeling deep down that he will be Jude and im just not ready to admit to it yet. We will see. I sat in his closet and looked through all his loot last night and hummed the Beatles "Hey Jude" and it felt right, but it will take me a little bit. I want to think of my other names too and just be sure that I don't want one of them. 

Dee- I told Ella around 14 weeks I think. I just really wanted to be sure. It is ok to wait until longer, especially since they're pretty impatient people! 

Off to work today, woke up feeling like I have a massive hangover again. I am either not sleeping enough or sleeping for too long. Idk...but I hate feeling so tired and heavy.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

LOVE, I still see you're here, few more hours hopefully. Although I FULLY expect you to be in "here" upon entering the hospital :haha: Glad to hear your hubby's nana is doing better, she is hanging in to see this bean! :hugs:

NY, I remember having those feelings, that LO of yours is doing some things in there.... Hang in there, the weekend is here!! :hugs:

HEATHER, I am sooo very sorry to hear about your friends. I hope that you and your friend's wife will spend time as she gets through this terrible time. :hugs:

DEE, I think that since sooo much is going on, and you have an appt on 9/1, you should wait till the scan. You all have sooo much to think about individually. Give them and yourself something tangible (scan pics).

AFM, my chart looks different this morning, FF finally put some crosshairs up, which is as I expected, Sun OV!! I have a GREAT chance of catching that egg, because my OPK was pos in the evening, not fully pink in the morning, but deeply pink that evening. So if 12-24 hrs is true to scale, we are in good timing because it was 13 hours later that the "donation" was placed!!! FXD. Wed's "donation" could be a little off, but was just covering ground.... I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I am a little sluggish today and have had some cramps since last night, reminding me of AF :wacko: My temp only increased slightly this morning. 5DPO, and hoping my temps stay up.... FXD!

I hope you all have a GREAT weekend, and we get some rest, :bfp:s, and more great news!!

:dust: and :hugs: to the thread!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks everyone that expressed their sympathies for my friend. It's a really tough time for her. Im orgnaizing some stuff getting people to donate gift cards and other small things to make a big gift basket for her!! I hope it helps, althoug it wont bring her husband back, maybe it can at least brighten her day a little bit. 

Honestly, don't go by those sizes on the baby clothes tags! Every baby is different and every clothing brand is different. I'd have maybe one or 2 cheap preemie outfits, but its not going to hurt for the baby to wear newborn and them be a tad big. With Kylar, I didnt think I'd need preemie, but everything else absolultely swallowed him and i ended up going to walmart and buy every preemie outfit they had, bc it was cheap and i knew he wouldnt be in them long so i got the cheap stuff, but at least it fit him!! So you can always do that, and just go buy the preemie stuff if you end up needing it! A lot will depend if you have baby early or not too :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Dee- I'd tell your children, but that's just me, I can't keep my mouth shut! I totally understnad your wanting to wait a bit more :/ Let us knwo what you decide!! =)


----------



## ready4baby

IT'S A BOY!!!! 
:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:

I'm totally shocked; we were both convinced it was a girl! :baby: Very excited, though, after watching him move and squirm and wave and suck his thumb--what fun! I can't quite believe it yet, but I love looking at the pics. Check it out--there's no ambiguity; it's certainly a boy :rofl:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Ready! From the pic there is no doubt! I love boys 
Very clear scan pics too.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats Again Ready! Very clear boy shot!! So happy for you! I think everyone in this thread is making boys!! =) There was a big baby boy boom when i was pregnant with Kylar too! I didnt know anyone pregnant with girls!


----------



## nypage1981

Congratulations! I can't believe another boy. Wow. Those pics are so cute. wasnt the scan so fun?


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Congratulations! I can't believe another boy. Wow. Those pics are so cute. wasnt the scan so fun?

It was SO much fun to see him wiggling around. I was SO surprised that it was a boy, and so was DH. I'm still trying to get used to it, honestly. Did any of you guys find it more difficult to bond with a boy vs a girl?

Everything looked great on baby, organs, etc. He was 9 oz, which is big for my dates. BUT. There was one issue. My placenta is posterior and really close to the cervix. At this point, I guess it's previa, but I am staying positive that it may move out of the way as the uterus grows. Wont' hear from the doc until next week, but I'm sure there will be more scans to track the position of the placenta.


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- I found it a little more difficult to bond with the boy, but its really hard not to bond with him now that he is seriously moving all over, and OH talks to him and Ella kisses the belly and I sit and look through his little boy things that are in the closet....it will happen, but was a bit longer than if it were a girl. 

Usually previa moves, hope yours does too. More scans, yay! 

Off to my 4D soon. Excited to see my Bean!


----------



## Deethehippy

I found it easier i think to bond with a boy and am still very close to my son, though of course love them both dearly


----------



## ready4baby

Why do you think it was easier with a boy, Dee?

Ny, where are your pics?!?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I already said it on facebook but CONGRATS!!! I'm sorry it's not a little girl like you and DH had thought. I swear boys are taking over the world this year lol! Now you get to really let loose on the shopping, I bet you can't wait! Be careful not to go overboard though, it's so easy to get sucked into all the tiny things of absolute adorableness. I pretty much knew it was a boy from day one so I had no troubles bonding. Plus DH and I honestly wouldn't know what to do with a girl. We are so looking forward to playing with legos lol. I think it may be harder to bond since both you and DH were expecting a girl, but I know you two will come around. Once you start really shopping and picking out furniture and patterns I'm sure you will feel quite close to LO. I wouldn't worry too much about the placenta just yet. As your uterus grows the placenta moves as well. You still have 22 weeks for it to move out of the way and there is a good chance it will do just that. I'm sure your doctor will keep an eye on it anyways, just in case. 

Mrs- how is that chart looking?? Very promising I hope. Any new symptoms?

I can't believe the day after tomorrow my little man will be here. My mom is going to meet me at the hospital and be there for the whole thing. My grandparents are driving in from Ohio tomorrow so they can be here for the whole thing as well. And to top it off my sister is going to be there but she's not coming till later in the morning. It's going to be a party lol. I'm starting to get nervous.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks Love! We actually hit BRU yesterday and worked on our registry :thumbup: It was mostly just grabbing what we saw & liked, nothing comprehensive, but it got us both more in the mood for baby and baby boy in particular. We picked up 4 tiny outfits (I only had 1 newborn thing so far) and they are to die for! Got one for each of us kinda, one of them is a complete outfit that says "little brother". AWW. I think DH was mostly excited to see me so happy; guys don't want to visit the baby stores every day like we do--what's up with that?! :rofl: I did discover that Burlington Coat Factory has the same Carters clothing items for nearly half the price so I will probably be getting what I need from there.

I'm so excited for you Love!! I can't believe you have just one more day! I can totally understand feeling nervous; I would be too. But you are going to do great, and it will be an experience that you will always, always remember. It is a blessing, I think, that in the end you have a full-term baby and you know when he is coming so that all of your family can be near by for his arrival! EEK so exciting :)


----------



## nypage1981

I try and drag OH to BRU and he just does not have the fun I do so I know how you feel. I think I have that outfit that says "Little Brother" also! I have one, and its carters. I also went to burlington and found a bunch of clothes there as well. 

Love cant wait now its so fricken close! yay, another baby will be here! 

I had a lot of fun at my scan yesterday, but BNB wont let me upload right now so will try back later. I've noticed its a hit and miss. Sometimes they are like "jimmy John's fast" and sometimes they just wont upload! Lol. I will share though:) His lips and nose are chubbier. Its funny to see him after 6 weeks of growth the guy said he is really really smooshed in there so of course, I feel bad about that. His poor little body all pretzeled up. Also, my placenta is way back and pushes him out a lot (yay, its why im carrying so out there and look so huge) and also why I feel him ALLLLLL the time!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I find that men just don't enjoy shopping the way we do, unless it's specifically for them and something they are interested in (which means we usually aren't lol). I could spend all day everyday in BRU looking at the same things I've seen only 1,000 times before, DH on the other hand is all about being "in and out". It's just a man thing. They don't understand the magical powers of tiny human things that draw us in and make us never want to leave. Burlington's is a great store, but sadly we don't have one in the area or I would have done some shopping there as well. Not like I really needed to buy MORE clothes on top of the overflowing amount that I already have. But who can resist?!? 

Ny- you have Jimmy John's out by you? I love their subs, far better than subway for sure. I can't wait to see those pictures!! I bet he's just the cutest thing. Did they confirm for you that it's still a boy? When I had my scan last week to check the fluid levels and LO's weight the tech doing the scan was hilarious. We were chatting away and then she shows me his "family jewels" (her words lol) then later he flashed them again and she said "there's the penis... And the balls". DH and I laughed. Good to know his boy parts didn't vanish lol. 

Eeeek!! Less than 24 hours now. Part of me is glad to know exactly when it'll happen so that I can have my family there. My mom has been sleeping by the phone for weeks waiting on my call so she can rush out here. It's really nice that my one set of grandparents can make it. My grandpa has been dying to hold a new grandbaby and this will be the first birth he'll get to attend so it means a lot to him, and to me. I'm just nervous about the pitocin. I want a natural labor, no epidural, but I'm afraid I might cave as I hear the contractions from the meds are far more intense. I had a dream last night that I had to have a c-section-- I'm afraid of that being a possibility. I want him here so badly but at the same time I'm a bit afraid of becoming a mother.


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, can't wait to see your pictures!

Love you'll do great as a mom & wow is it going to happen soon! Pitocin will amp up what you would normally feel...just do your best. Even if you don't go all natural, maybe you can labor through a good part of it and get meds/epidural closer to transition so you aren't exposed to so much of it? You can't really plan your delivery (oh I'm sure you have learned that), so just roll with it and focus on having a healthy baby at the end of the day. Can't wait!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies! How is everyone? 

Love- I will be thinking of you tomorrow!! You will be a fantastic mom and don't stress about natural or not for the delivery. You just do what you can handle. It will all be okay. Can't wait to hear the news!!

Ready- Glad you are having fun buying things now! How fun!! 

Ny- Excited to see pictures! 

Afm- I think I finally Ov'd. Another CD18. Here I was thinking with the ewcm, I would have been around CD14. We have been BDing every day for the past 9 days, lol. Twice a couple of days. I have to admit that i'm a bit tired, haha. But there should be plenty to catch that egg so Fx'd!! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Love- yea we have JJ here. I like them, but haven't been eating any cold cut subs so haven't had in ages! Our scan was funny too. The tech was shaking the baby trying to move his legs and we all laughed noticing he was shaking his junk and saw it in 2D. ...then when he went to 4D the baby actually put his hand up and gave us the middle finger. JUST the middle finger. So of course the tech paused that on the video and typed in "hi mom, hi dad!" next to the baby flicking us off. He didn't actually take a pic though of it so I dont have it, bummer! But its on the DVD so we can still laugh about it. 
You'll be fine in labor. Pitocin did make me need an epidural though. and I needed a c section afterall. Lol. Not my birth plan at all! Nothin you can do. 

Kiki- sit back, relax, and hopefully your body is getting it right this time! Think happy thoughts to your uterus! Lol.

Once again, I will get those cute 4D pics up, I swear....just on my OH's Macbook and he has them on here, but its weird and I'll do them on my Mac in a bit.


----------



## Deethehippy

You know Love, i was due to be induced with my daughter and the morning we got up to get ready my waters broke and she came on her own! Don't give up just yet that it may start!
Either way wishing you the very best of births and how exciting to be meeting your little boy so very soon! :hugs: Good luck hun and best wishes.


----------



## rosababy

I'm back from our cruise! It was nice. I managed to not think of ttc for almost the entire time, which was awesome. :thumbup:

Love, OMG!! I expected to see some baby pics! I'm so sorry you're so uncomfortable, but soon it will be over! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. :hugs:

Ready, great pics!! A BOY!!!!!! I love boys!!!!! Do you have names picked out yet?

Kiki, my partner in ttc crime. :haha: Sounds like you have your bases covered. Now, just relax. :flower: I hope we both get bfps at the same time. Someone will need to keep this thread going! 

Afm, just waiting for AF, which should be next weekend sometime. Then, I go in on cd3 and start my IVF round. Yikes! I go through moments of excitement and "how could it NOT work? I'll be pregnant in 6 weeks!" to moments of "omg...what if it never works?!" I'm understanding what the ladies mean by emotional roller coasters! Sheesh. On top of everything else, I start my new school in a few weeks. I just emailed my principal, and I'm going to go in and explain why I'll have to take a few sick days the first month of school. I think I'll feel better after that.


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa! :hi: My partner in ttc crime! ;) I'm glad you had a nice cruise! It's so nice to just get away! 
I definitely have my bases covered. That would be so fantastic to get our bfp's around the same time to keep this going! 
Oh you must be so anxious for this process to start! Wow! I need to know everything that you do and how it's done. You very well could be pregnant the first shot! A lot of women are. It's all they need. And if it doesn't.. It WILL work. Don't stress! Your tubes are the issue so bypassing them.. You should be great! That's a good idea to go in and explain why you will be missing a couple of days.


----------



## nypage1981

Welcome back Rosa! If you have any pics you'd like to share of your cruise, i'd be happy to see them! We can have some "oooooohs"and "aaaaahs" over the cool things you saw. I hope the talk with principal goes well for you. 

Or that AF just doesnt come. Maybe the cruise will help.....never know!

Love- the day I was supposed to go in to strip my membranes my water broke at like 3 am so I never had to do that. Who knows!


----------



## loveinbinary

You ladies are just so wonderful, I don't know how I'd have gotten this far without you. I probably wouldn't have any hair by now or have worried it all grey lol. 

ready- I'm not so much worried about being exposed to the epidural or it having negative effects on LO. It may be silly but my worry with the epidural is the need for a catheter. After my experience with one in the hospital previously, I want to do everything possible to avoid having one again. I know I can't plan my delivery, it's all up to LO. 

kiki- congrats on ov!! Maybe all that ewcm will help those :spermy: (and oh how many there are lol) get to that egg once and for all. It sounds like you have all your bases covered, are you still bd'ing since you think you ov'd?

ny- I haven't had JJ in a month or so and now I really have a craving for them lol. Maybe I can convince someone to bring me one after I deliver. I love when the tech has a sense of humor during a scan, it makes the experience so much more pleasant. Was LO shaking his junk or was the tech doing it? If it was the tech I can see why LO was giving you the finger. "this is all I have to say about you shaking my boy bits!" lol. If you want a picture of it you can play the DVD on the computer and take a screen shot of that section and crop it down into a picture. I have a rather high pain tolerance so I'm hoping I'll be able to hold out and avoid the epidural. I'm going to have a chat with my doctor about alternative pain management. 

Dee- you give me hope!! We have to be there at 6am so I have until then for something to happen. I would LOVE for this to happen naturally. How are things going with you? 10 weeks already!! Are you feeling any better about this sticky bean? Any feelings as to whether your mini wig is a boy or a girl?

Rosa- Welcome back!! So glad to hear that you enjoyed your cruise!! Sorry to disappoint on the baby pics, I was hoping to have some to share but this little bugger had other plans. They are doing IVF on cd3? That just seems early, but then again I know as much about IVF as I do rocket science. I can understand your mixed emotions, I'd feel exactly the same. As kiki said this WILL work for you. It's not that your uterus is a hostile warzone, your tubes just aren't up to par so bypassing them should be just what you need. I think it's a great idea to explain things to your new principal. I'm sure (s)he will understand and greatly appreciate your honesty and how up front you are being. 

Well, 12 hours to go. I have to finish cleaning up the house a bit (don't want to come home to a messy home) and make sure all my last minute things are together for the hospital. We are trying to get a few people over tonight for one last get together before LO. Not like we won't see them ever again or anything lol. Kind of like a bachelor/ette party in celebration before LO.


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- Yes there are quite a bit of those :spermy: in there, lol. Yes we are still BDing just in case it was fluke and I haven't Ov'd yet but fx'd that I did! I should know tomorrow if my temp goes up again. 

Enjoy your last night at home with just you and DH! It's so crazy to think about how your life will change so soon! I will be looking on here constantly tomorrow to see what's going on! I'm so excited for you. You will do great! I wish you all the best and hope your labor and delivery goes as smoothly as possible! :thumbup:


----------



## ready4baby

Love, you must be settled into your hospital bed by now.... Sending lots of good thoughts your way!!!! :hugs:


----------



## loveinbinary

So I'm all settled in, hooked to an IV and they started the pitocin about a half hour or so ago I think. Already starting to have some mild cramping and contractions. The nurse checked me and said I'm sitting at 4cm and baby is at a -1 station which is really good. My cervix is really low and she said that when the doctor comes in, which will hopefully be before office hours, he could easily rupture my bag since she could feel it. My eyes are sore because I only managed maybe 2-ish hours of sleep and spent the morning crying before leaving the house because I was so nervous. But all in all I'm feeling pretty good now. DH is taking a nap while he still can and I'm debating whether or not I think I can fall asleep. I've got my laptop close by to keep you all updated with the play by play.


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck Love! Soon you will have a baby in your arms.


----------



## nypage1981

Here are some pics of my baby. Its hard to choose because I get 51 of them! I actually found out that the tech DID take the picture of the the baby flicking us off! 

Also, Love, yes, it was the tech who shook his boy parts in the attempt to get his hips and legs to move out of our way and his parts were shaking. Lol.

The second picture is funny, looks like a mustache from the cord. 

He was so cute, little chubby nose and lips. He also made a lot of faces, like grimaces a lot! very expressive little boy.
 



Attached Files:







IMAGES_28.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2









IMAGES_2.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2









IMAGES_26.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2









IMAGES_13.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2









IMAGES_40.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- Good Luck!! I will keep checking in! I'm glad you are all settled. That should relieve some of the anxiety. Thinking of you!! 

Ny- Oh my goodness! Those pics are awesome! He is adorable! I love the yawning one and the one with his hand over his face. He looked tired. Haha. Too cute!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- those are absolutely adorable pictures!!! Such a cute mustache he has going on there. Just look at those chubby little cheeks!! And to think they are only going to get chubbier. He's such a little cutie, you must be so excited. It won't be much longer now before you're where I'm at, well aside from the induction part that is. 

The contractions are starting to pick up and become a bit more painful. I'm trying to nap here and there while I still can. So funny story-- when I first sat down on the bed after arriving it started vibrating uncontrollably so they had to switch beds. Now I just got up to use the bathroom and the bottom part of the bed that gets removed during delivery collapsed. I'm not having very good luck with these beds lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Lol. be nice to the beds! They may bill you for them later....haha. 

I agree, my little guy is getting cute in there! Im sure he's exhausted from all of his fighting with mommy for space. Poor guy is super squished in there, the tech showed us the way he is arranged and he is pretty much in a ball with his feet by his head all the time.


----------



## MrsMM24

OMG!! LOVE, this is IT!!! and you are still on BnB, think I mentioned that last week :haha: thoughts are going out to you!! Can't wait for the pics!

READY, there is still time for the placenta to mocve, sit back, relax, and enjoy this preg! GL

NY, those scan pics are way tooooo awesome!!! 

KIKI, YAY :happydance: for OV!!! You have your bases covered plenty!!! 

ROSA, welcome :wave: back from your cruise! so much happening here as you see. I know you are super anxious for AF (for once) so that this process can get rolling! GL with IVF, we cannot wait to cheer you through preg!

AFM, I am 8DPO and getting more nervous. Not sure why, can only be attributed to the fact that I have had strong cramping for about 2-3 days and my right abdomen is achey... I don't remember AF that much, so I am not sure WHAT to think, onset or IB, or just Preg! FXD no site of AF today, and that I am one day closer to that :bfp:

I hope you all had a GREAT weekend! I am not sure if we were all able to hold out as next week gets closer, it is really early, but if you weren't any good news? 

Sending out EXTRA :dust: to the thread as we start our week, the LAST week in the TWW!!! :dust: those that are starting the TWW and those that are beginning TTC and those testing!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Just stopping by to say hello!

Good job on O'ing Kiki :)

So excited for you future possibilities Rosa, and I can't wait to see pics from your trip!! JEALOUS!!!

Good luck today , Love. Will be checking for updates! Can't believe we all didnt know who would pop first, and here we are and Kendon is 3 1/2 weeks old! Weird to me that gestational wise they are about the same age, but just me going early makes Kendon older. Wild!

CUTE CUTE CUTE pics Ny!!!! I love the yawning one SO Much!!!! You will cherish those photos forever!!

Ready- how exciting about your registry and getting some boy clothes!! It did take me awhile to get used to "boy" this second time, I had soooooooo desperatly wanted a girl, seeing as this MAY be our last child, I was still happy for a boy, just not as ECSTATIC as I would of been for a girl. It took me quite a few weeks to be super excited, I think it started when we settled on the name Kendon, I just fell in love with the name, and it made it seem so much more personal and like he was really KENDON, and I couldnt help but be super stoked about him, the name made the deal for me! Maybe that would help you!!

AFM- Having some bf issues, I have a ton of milk at night and in the AM,but afternoons we are struggling, and I have a really strong let down, and it chokes and gags Kendon... So he pulls off and wastes tons of milk and then is still hungry, but he's wasted most of it and its all over the place and then there's nothing for him to eat. Its sort of frustrating but I know we will get through it. Had similar issues with Kylar, and eventually he got old enough to handle the strong spray of milk, but its tough in the meantime :( As for the low supply during the day, Im trying to find some pills a friend told me about called Momma milk or something like that. Hoping it will give me the little extra I need during those afternoon feedings. I am trying to drink more water as well :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

MRS- Good luck to you as well, can't wait til testing time for you !! :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Can't read the posts, can barely type. Doctor broke my water about 20 minutes ago and I went from napping through my contractions to "holy shit" in about 5 minutes. They are very close together, maybe a minute and a half apart.


----------



## Deethehippy

Try to walk around Love and do anything to keep your mind off of it, can you play music there? Cant wait to hear that you have baby in your arms


----------



## rosababy

Love, I LOVE how you're on your phone now!! It's like we're there with you! We're all thinking of you...it'll be over soon. :hugs: They don't actually start ivf "things" on cd3, but I go in for an u/s and to find out my "schedule" I guess. I'm not sure when I'll start injections, especially since I'm not going on the pill like most people. I have smallish ovaries, so he doesn't want to suppress them like he does to other people. I'm also hoping that my principal will be understanding and appreciative of my honesty. I work in an elementary school full of women, so I'm sure I'm not the only person she's come across who's had this issue.

Kiki, thanks. :hugs: I'm SO anxious for this process to start. I will def let you know everything we go through. The closer we get, the less nervous I am about the injections and transfer and collection and things. I have a "real life" friend going through ivf now too, so it's nice to chat with her about things. Thanks for your words of encouragement. Yes, my tubes are the only issue and doc says my uterus is beautiful. :blush: Aw shucks! :haha:

Ny, those pics rock! I love the one of him with his hand over his face, like we're the paparazzi or something! :rofl:

I'll post a few cruise pics. 

MrsM, I know, I missed a LOT! It seems weird to be wishing for AF...
how long have you been ttc? I see we're close to each other, I'm in NoVA!


----------



## loveinbinary

So I caved and got the epidural. I just couldn't take it anymore. I think I would have managed better had I gotten more sleep and had the contractions build up. I wasn't expecting them to become that intense that quickly after he broke my water. Literally in a matter of minutes the contractions went from something I could pretty much sleep through to something I had to force myself to breathe through. I went from 4 to 6 cm in under an hour and I'm fully thinned, baby is in the right place and we are just waiting for that last 4 cm before I can push. The nurse thinks it'll be soon. I tried my best, lasted till 6 cm before getting the epidural so I can at least be proud of that.


----------



## Kiki0522

Just checking in real quick on Love! Oh wow!! I love that you are updating us! Good luck! BREATHE! :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Aww, its not caving, its so much harder when the contractions speed up fast with induction. You can probbaly enjoy this last bit even more now :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

you posted as I was typing.. Getting so close!! Good for you making it as far as you did! Don't worry about caving for the epidural. You are doing great!


----------



## ready4baby

Love, you didn't cave! You did what was best for you... Contractions from pitocin are much different, so you don't know what might have happened otherwise. In any case, THIS is what happened now, and you took care of yourself--good job! Now, ride it out for just a little while and we CANT WAIT to see little Roman! It's so cool that you are still online! :flower:

I need to catch up on other posts...soon...


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Love!! I came back on the right day for sure! I am so excited for you!!! Good luck hun!!! I am hear reading.

Kylar'smom- What a gorgeous little man you have! I am so sorry I wasnt around when he came.

I will check in later today.


----------



## MrsMM24

*Reading with Anticipation*

READY, we have been TTC for almost 2 years now, so hard for two women, but we are determined to have 2 kids, so one more to go with our daughter!

LOVE, no such thing as caving, especially at 6cm and typing and comprehending on BnB!! :haha: Hang in there, Roman is alllllmost here!!! YAY!!

Welcome back to us BRADYS :wave:

:dust:


----------



## loveinbinary

Thank you all so much!! It's great to have reassurance that I didn't cave and did the best I could. I really tried to go naturally and I think I may have been able to had the contractions not hit as hard and as fast as they did after my water was broken. I did my best and I held out for quite a while which I am proud of. Maybe if my body weren't so exhausted it would have been easier to hold out longer. The epidural has been wonderful, it's allowed me to nap on and off which will give me more energy for the actual delivery. The nurse just checked me and I'm up to 8cm!! Progressing rather quickly which I am thankful for. Only 2cm to go then the real work begins, pushing this LO out eeek!! lol. 

Thank goodness for iPhone lol. It's the only way I've managed to update. DH is on the laptop but I've been too tired to sit up and actually use it and plus it was hard enough trying to use my phone in-between contractions. Well back to napping for me until they tell me I'm a 10 and can start pushing lol.


----------



## loveinbinary

Fully dilated and the nurse is getting everything ready so I can start pushing!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Ahhhh Love!! :wohoo: Crazy! 2 more to go! You are doing fantastic! It is progressing pretty quickly. That is great! I will keep checking in! So glad you are doing so well! Can't wait to see pics of Roman!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh my goodness!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: This is so exciting! Good luck!! Come on Roman!!


----------



## Deethehippy

I cant believe you are still updating! Give it all you have got girlie!


----------



## rosababy

Come on, Roman!!! :yipee::wohoo: We're all waiting for you!!

Come on, LOVE!!! You're a rockstar!!! :wohoo:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw!!! Yeah!!!!!! Come on Roman!! We have been waiting a long time for you! Love! I am so proud of you!!


----------



## ready4baby

Okay here goes...I imagine we'll have news on Roman very soon! Can't wait!!! :brat:

Ny, your pics are absolutely adorable. I love the 3d shots and it makes me jealous--I'd like to see what my LO looks like but I don't think we're going to do the 3d thing. So cute! I LOVE the yawning one. It must really help you with bonding and wanting him to get here!

Rosa, welcome back!! Post pics; I want to see how envious I should be of your great trip ;) Very excited for you & IVF--you have a great shot for a little bundle of joy and FX extra crossed that it happens the first time!

Kiki & Mrs (& Rosa)--lots of :dust: for this cycle! It's going to be time soon to :test:

Kylar, thanks for your thoughts...it's true, I'm not as ecstatic as I would be for a girl, but I am still very, very excited to bring this creature into our world and get to know him. Maybe in the long run, we will get to have a girl as well, but for now we will be very happy with our little guy. I'm sorry to hear you are having bf issues...that sounds like a puzzle. Of course I have never done it before, but somewhere I read to hand-pump for a minute initially if you have a huge letdown in order to capture that flood that he would spit out. Have you tried that?


----------



## ready4baby

BLAGH, I'm going nuts! :wohoo: Come on, baby Roman! :wohoo:


----------



## nypage1981

Good job, Love!


----------



## Kiki0522

Thinking of you Love!! Hope everything is going well! :flower:


----------



## repogirl813

oh love, good luck!!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Roman was born at 7:21pm weighing 7lbs 13oz via emergency c-section. My body was so exhausted and after 4 hours of pushing we just couldn't get him to move past my pubic bone, he just kept getting stuck on it. We even tried for a vacuum assisted delivery but he still wasn't making it past the bone. They ended up having to put me to sleep for the section because after several doses of the numbing agent I could still feel sone of what was going on-- mainly the sharp sensation of him cutting into me followed by a burning sensation. He's absolutely precious and I will update with pictures tomorrow. I couldn't be more in love. As I write this he's curled in my arm feeding and it's the most amazing experience. I'm so exhausted and my eyes are tired and sore but I don't want to sleep because I'd have to put him down. Thank you all so much for your encouraging words. I couldn't have made it this far without you!


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh Love, thats fantastic news! :happydance: 
I'm sorry you had a hard time at the end but at least little Roman is out in your arms now safe and sound 
Treasure each moment and i hope you manage to get some rest later on :hugs:
I am very happy for you! :flower:


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh Love! I am sorry you had a difficult time. He is a stubborn little guy. I hope all of you are doing well! Your family must be so excited! It must be the most amazing experience! I am so happy for you! can't wait to see pictures! Get some rest while you can! You did a wonderful job!! :hugs:

Yay! :yipee: Roman is here!! :headspin: HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROMAN!! :cake:


Afm- FF put up crosshairs just where I thought they would be! Temp is looking very good for 3dpo for me. Fx'd!


----------



## ready4baby

Love, congratulations!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: You always have such a wonderful, positive attitude and I'm sure your son will beneift from it for his whole life. I'm sorry your labor and delivery had several twists and turns that you didn't expect or want, but it is so true that it's all worth it! Rest up and let your body heal... Can't wait to see pics of your little guy :wohoo:


----------



## rosababy

WELCOME ROMAN!!!! :yipee:

I'm sorry you had a rough time, Love. What a trooper. I can't imagine how much pain you must have been in. I'm glad you're all right now, and resting. Enjoy your little one. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY!!! :happydance:
Welcome... Baby ROMAN!!! :cake: Happy Birthday Little Man :cake:

This is sooo exciting, so sorry you had sucha go of it LOVE, but as with TTC, the go you had produced such an amazing joy, a blessing!!! Enjoy! We will patiently wait for pics!

KIKI, AWESOME, crosshairs! Looks like you may have timed this juuuust right!!! FXD!!! :dust:

AFM, I am 9DPO! Nerves still there. My strong cramping seems to be gone today but lasted till bedtime last night. No abdomen aches on the right and it didn't switch to the left as of now either... Hoping that AF doesn't ease in! So far, no site of AF! Ladies, one day closer to that :bfp: FXD!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Mrs- Thanks hun! I sure had it timed right with all that BDing! Haha.
One day closer for you! Fx'd real tight for no AF!


----------



## nypage1981

Love yay! Congratulations on Roman- we want pictures!!!!!

Sorry you had to have a C. I know you didn't want that. It seems like being induced and pitocin have something to do with it because I too had pitocin and pushed for 2 hours and she just wouldn't come past the pelvic bone either. I understand how it feels to do all the labor AND to do the c section. Sucks to do it both! Hope you heal up fast and that he gets nursing down and everything can go smoothly in the hospital now.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Love!! I am so happy for you!! I cant wait to see pictures of Roman! I bet he is amazing!! Looking forward to it!! Get some rest!


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Love yay! Congratulations on Roman- we want pictures!!!!!
> 
> Sorry you had to have a C. I know you didn't want that. It seems like being induced and pitocin have something to do with it because I too had pitocin and pushed for 2 hours and she just wouldn't come past the pelvic bone either. I understand how it feels to do all the labor AND to do the c section. Sucks to do it both! Hope you heal up fast and that he gets nursing down and everything can go smoothly in the hospital now.

I agree, must be the inducement, thats why i opted the csection this time was from pushing for 4 hours last time almost made me stroke, he was just stuck.


----------



## repogirl813

congrats love, soo soo sooo happy for you!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Thank you all so much. I'm just so in love with this tiny bundle of pure cuteness. He is so well behaved!! He barely cries and has been sleeping so well, hardly anything will wake him. Taking after daddy, he's been sleeping through all the alarms that go off with my IV. At night we have to wake him for his feedings because he would much rather just sleep through the night and eat later. And boy is he a cuddle bug! I swear he even tried to kiss me earlier today, it's was the most precious thing ever. He was laying on my chest with his head on my shoulder and I was nuzzling him and he started wiggling his head closer to me, lifted it up to my cheek and started making the 'om nom nom' face. I just about cried. 

My labor didn't go according to plan, it went wrong in every possible way to be honest, but it was still a wonderful experience and more than worth every bump along the way. I don't believe the pitocin is what caused my labor to turn out the way it did. My doctor told me that I had a small arch which is what caused Roman to get stuck. Pitocin or not, his head just wouldn't move around that bone. I am so sore it is unbelievable, but I've managed to be up and about today enough to use the bathroom on my own and to change Roman's diapers. I'll tell you, newborn poo is the nastiest stuff lol. Unfortunately I don't have many pictures of Roman at the moment because they are on everyone else's cameras but I do have a few to share that I took on my phone and a couple that DH sent me from his phone. I didn't get a chance to take pictures of him right after he was born because they had to put me under completely to deliver him. All in all, it was good that I had to have a section because my doctor found a decent sized cyst on one of my tubes that he just snipped right out. He wasn't really concerned by it but knew it could cause problems later. 

Eeek, sorry I just keep rambling away. I am beyond joyed to have this little man in my life and never knew I could love anything so much. The first time I held him I cried. The emotions are just so overwhelming. I'll get more pictures of him posted as soon as everyone sends me copies and I'll certainly be taking plenty myself.
 



Attached Files:







686328f8.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6









e885be47.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6









a5b14a7a.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 7









c8336892.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4









0d0983bc.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Deethehippy

Roman is absolutely adorable Love! He looks so cute! And look at his little hair  You must be a very proud mummy :hugs::flower:


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh my!!!! He is so handsome!! I love his little cheeks! I can see why you are so in love. :) Hopefully his wonderful sleeping habits continue after you leave the hospital. :) Congratulations again! Through all the craziness and pain, you did great! I hope you heal quickly! Looking forward to more pics and stories about little Roman! :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

So precious!! Congratulations, Love! :flower: What a cutie :thumbup: I'm so very, very happy for you... I'm sorry you are so sore - FX for a speedy recovery so you can focus entirely on falling head over heels (as if you haven't already) with your little guy :)


----------



## nypage1981

Awww what an adorable little guy Love. Congrats!


----------



## rosababy

Oh Love! I cried reading your post and seeing those pics! He is so adorable. But like really adorable. You know when you say "oh your baby is so cute" but really it's not? Well, your kid is SO SO SO cute! :flower: I'm sorry you're so sore. At least you have this wonderful little baby to keep your mind off of it. I hope you heal quickly.

Afm, I went into my new boss this morning and told her that I'd be starting some fertility treatments and would have to take a few days off in September. I was worried...a new school, first month of school...she was TOTALLY understanding and said family always comes first. And went on to tell me that one of the teachers has 4 ivf babies, we have lots of multiples within our student population AND her own daughter, who is 35 and unmarried has her eggs frozen at the same clinic that I go to (or we assumed, anyway). She said she drives by it and waves to her grandchildren! :rofl: I am so relieved. That took so much stress off of my shoulders.


----------



## Kiki0522

Rosa- That is fantastic news about your boss! She seems like a really nice person to be so understanding. I think there are more people out there who understand the ttc difficulties than we think. So happy one of them is your boss! What a nice relief for you! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

LOVE, AWWWWWW.... how handsome is he!!! Love the pics! Thanks for them! I am wishing you a speedy recovery! :hugs: to the family.

ROSA, that sounds so good, now you can relax worrying about that and move forward with your fertility plans. :dust:

AFM, I am 10DPO! I am super nervous, and I made it worse. I had the urge to POAS, however, I didn&#8217;t want to use the only HPT so I used an OPK, ummm, why was it pos??? Definitely stopped my POAS urge, but now I wonder why it&#8217;s pos, makes me feel like I should be focusing on Sept. Getting the &#8220;donation&#8221; shipment arranged etc&#8230; :sad1: My temp went back up so I just don&#8217;t know. I felt a little sick (nauseaus) this morning, no cramping, and no sore bbs&#8230;. Not sure if I should be thinking I don&#8217;t want AF, I mean, my cycle could be crazy because of the MC so&#8230; :shrug: But, for right now, no site of AF = one day closer to &#8230;.???


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, your chart looks very promising, particularly if your temp stays up or goes higher tomorrow! You never know what may happen...it's both an exciting and nervewracking time. If your OPK is truly positive and not just two lines, it may mean something. I have heard of people using OPKs as HPTs, but I wouldn't hang my hat on the result. If you really like to POAS--get a FRER and find out the truth! :dust:

Kiki, any symptoms?

Two babies now...Ny, you're next! :) How is everyone?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Cute pics love :) I think its as newborn thing to sleep to heavy , kylar slept right through a hockey hanged when he was a couple wks old , lol and I had to wake them to feed them as well, sometimes its next to impossible isn't it ?! We have had so many similar things this pregnancy since I also had that cyst and lost my ovary from it, the drs said its a really great thing I had the cc sect bc of it! Anyway, enjoy your little man , they grow faster than youd believe !!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hockey game *


----------



## nypage1981

Its kinda crazy that after mine, there are 3 c sections in here!


----------



## Kiki0522

Mrs- Your chart does look very promising! How long is your LP usually? I have heard the same thing Ready said about getting a positive opk this late in the game meaning it's possible to be pregnant. I wouldn't rely on it but it has happened. Fx'd! 

Ready- No symptoms here. I'm only 4dpo so i'm not looking for any, haha. I have an art show this weekend where DH and I are showing and selling our photography so that has been keeping me very busy getting everything ready for that so that's good! It's all weekend long too so I won't have to think about it! You and DH should come by Greeley Park this weekend! :)


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki0522 said:


> Ready- No symptoms here. I'm only 4dpo so i'm not looking for any, haha. I have an art show this weekend where DH and I are showing and selling our photography so that has been keeping me very busy getting everything ready for that so that's good! It's all weekend long too so I won't have to think about it! You and DH should come by Greeley Park this weekend! :)

Kiki! I'd love to swing by and see your work, but we are out of town this week--next time!! We are leaving in the morning for CA to visit my brother's family, disney & legoland. I'm starting to get excited about a week away from work and regular life :)


----------



## MrsMM24

KIKI, my temp stayed up so I am a little bit in awe.... As for my LP it was like 14 days but I know that things change with MC and I was figuring that would. MY OV date changed so I thought it would be only right... We shall see.... I have definitely read that OPKs can show pos when preg but something in me hasn't let me to be excited by it.... :shrug:

READY, enjoy your vacay, I just totally got envious, mine starts in 1 week! Soo many things to look forward to i.e. hopefully a bfp.

AFM&#8230;
11DPO today, wow!! In shock I haven&#8217;t tested. :haha: I mean, besides the urge yesterday and using an OPK. The uncertainty I feel after seeing that and reading it could be a good sign andreading it has no relevance, stopped my POAS urge! No AF, so I am not trying to worry, because regardless of whether that was pos, I would still have to wait for AF to &#8220;get back in the chase,&#8221; so I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: Day 2 of feeling a little sick (I felt a little sick (nauseous) this morning lasting 15 mins no vomit, mild cramping through the night, NO sore bbs (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF)&#8230;. Certain MC has done something strange to my cycle, I am approaching what would have been the &#8220;normal&#8221; end to my LP (13days) 

Going to have to go with my PMA: NO AF = one day closer to &#8230;.???


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- That will be so much fun! I heard legoland is awesome! Take pictures! Enjoy your vacation!!

Mrs- Oh that chart of yours is looking better every day! That's smart of you not to get excited about the positive opk. Just in case it doesn't work for everyone, you don't want to be let down. But fx'd tightly for you! Can't wait to see where your temp goes tomorrow. :)

Afm- 5 dpo and not symptom spotting but noticed something interesting today. I noticed that my boobs aren't sore. They always are about 3 dpo. It's my sure tell sign I Ov'd. Every single month. But I know I did Ov because of my temp rise so of course it has me wondering.. :wacko: Haha


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Kiki and Mrs


----------



## MrsMM24

KIKI, my temp dropped a little, not sure what I am thinking of it today. I definitely feel you on wondering about the non-sore bbs. That is my tell-tale sign as well. FXD for you! :dust:

Thanks DEE! 

I am 12DPO Hard not to test today, but we want to be sure and closer to my wife&#8217;s b-day is great. I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: increased creamy CM, bbs tingling every now and then (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF is SORE)&#8230;. My appetite was large last night and I was ready to eat this morning as well. I have no other real symptoms though so I am just WAITING&#8230; :wacko: Busy weekend, SIL surprise b-day, but bro is a sweetie, school shopping, Comedy show with parents and bro/SIL, and b-day trip shopping for the wife....

*My PMA: NO AF = one day closer to ???*


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm sorry I've been neglecting the thread. I kept telling myself that once Roman was here I would still always make sure I had even just a few minutes to pop on to see what was going on. Things are not at all like I expected them to be. 

I love my little man more than anything else in this world but everything is just so overwhelming. I'm crying, constantly, about everything and nothing at all. I cry at the thought of me crying, it's ridiculous. Breast feeding is pain and pleasure all in one. It hurts to much when he first latches on-- it feels like knives are coming through my nipples for a few agonizing seconds. Then I'm so worried he isn't getting enough milk so I'm pumping at every chance I get. Being a first time mom is the scariest thing I have ever encountered. I love this little guy more than I ever imagined I could and I'm so terrified of failing him.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Love! He is beautiful! I know this is easier said than done, but you need to just relax and breath. You are not going to fail him or hurt him or do anything wrong. Before you know it you are going to be giggling at yourself for all the strees you caused yourself when he was first born. It is a challenging time for sure, but no matter what you are going to make it through and look back and think, "That wasn't so hard!" 

Also, while yes, breastfeeding is important. It is not the end all to be all of being a new mother. Do not put to much pressure on yourself where that is concerned. Give him as much as you can and if you have to suppliment with formula, then that's okay! My milk never dropped with either of my babies. Sometimes it just doesn't happen. It doesnt mean you are a bad mother. It just means that you have to tweak things to make them work for you and your baby. The minute I decided to try supplimenting with formula, I was able to relax and enjoy my babies. Not trying to tell you what to do, but wanted to give you my perspective on it. By the way, my children are both happy and healthy. My 5yr old son and my 12yr old daughter have never had an ear infections, I can count the number of colds on one hand, have great teeth, etc, etc, etc. Not breatfeeding or just supplimenting is not going to effect or damage the health of your child. so sit back, relax, and enjoy that gift you have been given. You are going to be an amazing mommy!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh, and guess what?? I am 2 days late!! Agh! I am so scared to test.


----------



## MrsMM24

LOVE, we totally understand your recent absence from the thread, no worries.... we are here when you return hun! I have to agree with Brandy here, do not put so much pressure on yourelf about breastfeeding. Infact, you are pumping, so he is still benefiting from the milk. You are going to be a WONDERFUL mother, ARE a wonderful mother!! Enjoy the things that you have happening right now! :hugs:

BRANDYS, does this mean you are about to :test:?????

I am 15DPO (13DPO by FF) Well, it looks confusing&#8230; I mean, on Sunday (DPO14), after inputting my temp, FF changed my OV date. Does this happen often? I mean I am on CD34! Longest cycle ever! I know now, that this is a result of the M/C in July. :sad1: I am feeling like I am totally out of it this month after seeing that. Current SSing: very tired, BLOATED, bbs tingling every now and then, not hungry often, I have felt sick the last few days when I first wake, but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;. Other than that, the weekend was lovely. I hope everyone else is doing better!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Love :hugs::hugs:
Your hormones have just freaked bigtime, you have just had a baby! Its totally normal to be feeling emotional and to cry and worry, plus you are exhausted from little sleep too!
Forget the housework and day to day stuff, just try to relax with Roman and sleep when he sleeps, accept as much help as is offered from family etc and things will get easier i promise :hugs:
It took me weeks to adapt to breastfeeding, i had cracked nipples cus i wasnt attaching baby properly and was in agony at each feed, often crying. But with time it became second nature.
There is no magic guide to being a mum, just do your best and i think you are doing brilliant, Roman looks adorable in your pic! 
Cut yourself some slack and just try to chill and enjoy, take each day at a time hun.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh and i forgot to say, when he feeds get as much of the aerola in his mouth as possible (you know the dark bit around your nipple) If he just sucks the nipple the milk wont flow so well and it will make you more sore! When he opens his mouth, try to quickly shove the nipple and a bit more in, Good luck hun x


----------



## Kiki0522

Love- I hope you are doing well! You are a wonderful mother and Roman is lucky to have you! Don't worry about not being on here as much! We understand completely. :) 

Mrs- How are you doing? No AF yet? 

Brandy- Are you still late??

Afm- My chart is looking so wacky. I don't know what is going on, haha. I'm crampy like AF is coming but my temp went up today. Would have thought for sure it would start dropping on 10 dpo. I'm leaving for Philadelphia tomorrow to bring my little sister to college. I come back Friday so if no AF the next few days, ill definitely be testing when I get back. 

Hope everyone is well! :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

KIKI, that's how I thought my chart would play out, but it seems to have a mind of its own right now... Have a safe trip and I hope :af: so you can return and send us your bfp news...

AFM...
Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1: 
14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;.

I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...

Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...


----------



## Kiki0522

Mrs- I still think your temps look good! And you are definitely still in the game! Lots of ladies get late bfps. They test, bfn. Then test a day or two later, bfp so hang in there!


----------



## rosababy

Mrs, sorry about your bfn. :hugs: Kiki is right though, you're not out until af comes. Hang in there!

Kiki, you too! You're not out yet! 

Love, I hope you're doing well. :hugs: I think about you often. 

Ny and Ready, where the heck are you two?! :shrug:

Afm, another friend just told me she is pregnant. YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME. :hissy: SERIOUSLY?! :brat: I can't handle it anymore! I want to just go in my room and shut the door and not come out until I am pregnant. Sometimes I feel like there is something wrong with me. Why do all of these girls not have any problems getting pregnant? Why do I have to be the one with the fertility issues? I'm so sad right now. :sad1:


----------



## Kiki0522

Not sure where ny is.. hope you are doing well hun! And ready is in cali for vacation. :) 

And I know exactly how you feel Rosa. :hugs: It really isn't fair to be the only one with fertility issues. I don't have any real life friends who have the struggles I do and it sucks. Not one of them ever really had to even try. I recently found out 2 of my cousins are expecting. Ugh. I'm sorry you are feeling so down right now. But you are meant to have a beautiful little bean who will grow into a beautiful little baby! And once you have that beautiful baby, he/she will be SO loved and appreciated! You will get there hun. I know words are hard to find comfort in because it really comes down to why? It's just not fair we have to try so hard but just think how over the moon you will be when it does happen, and how amazing of a mother you will be!!


----------



## nypage1981

hello everyone! 

Sorry about the negative tests in here:( I was thinking it all sounded so promising too. Grrrr

TTC sucks. for sure. I was over a year after a MC with this one, 14 months I think, so seriously, it does just happen, suddenly for who knows what reason. But that doesn't make any of it better or easier....I just hope it happens for you girls that are left very soon. Im getting impatient with you! 

My sister had her baby today so that was a long day at the hospital. Then didn't even get to really see/hold baby because she has to be in NICU for at least 48 hours since she has a fever. Grrrr! I wanna see her! Kinda feel like a wasted day waiting in a tiny family waiting room for nothing. Lol. 

I guess I dont have much more interesting here....ummm. Yea. Im pregnant still, getting huge, more crabby than most could probably imagine, and a real treat to be around I bet:) haha


----------



## Kylarsmom

Brandy , TEST!!!

Rosa, hang in there, you have some VERY promising possibilities awaiting you VERY soon!! Hang onto that, I have faith it will work!! 

Love- If you have any bf questions, shout at me, I did it with Kylar for 9 months through MANY ups and downs. Almost quit so many times bc i couldnt tell if he was getting enough and it was sooooooo stressful. Each time i thought id have to stop i just cried and cried, thought it was the end of the world (hormones) even though i knew he'd be ok on formula, i just couldnt let go of the fact that it was my body failing, not him doing anything wrong. anyway, i am not an expert but we did go through many different difficulties with it and i could give ya some pointers if ya need/ want them. 

AFM- Kendon is on acid reflux meds now, hoping that will help his colic symptoms, and im banned from caffiene, if neither of those work i will have to try cutting dairy products, BOO! He has had a better day today than yesterday, so maybe its working.. time will tell. I'm so not ready to be off maternity leave. Im easy back into it. Have 1 child tomorrow and thursday, and then next week i will have 2 children (4 counting my own) and then the next week allllll of them are coming back - so 6 total. But i AM ready to start making money again! My babies need spoiled and being broke is just not workin for us!! LOL


----------



## rosababy

Thanks ladies. :hugs: I'm so negative about this process though. About ivf, I mean. I just can't imagine it working. I have to change that immediately, because I know it can affect the success. I'm thinking of ordering a CD for meditation and visualization specifically for ivf. Probably a money maker, but if it makes me less stressed and positive, it'll be worth it.


----------



## rosababy

btw...I started a journal today. Feel free to stalk it. :blush:


----------



## ready4baby

Hello, hello! I'm here and I've been reading just not posting. I've learned several things at Disneyland-- yes, it's the happiest place on earth but that does not prevent total meltdowns of kids and adults. My stepson had a good one this afternoon :) Hot sun and walking make a pregnant gal very thirsty, the consequence of which is never enough bathrooms & a continual search for the next pitstop. And, there are a surprising number of rides and attractions for babies and mamas alike. In short, we are having fun but I am utterly exhausted. :)

Rosa, chin up...maybe do try that CD. It can't possibly hurt and you need to keep your optimism for your own sanity. It will work!!!

Love, bf is hard for most, from all that I have read. I'm sorry you ate stressing about it. Just remember that the important thing is that roman is nutished. You are not a failure at all for using formula to help your baby; you're a good mom. 

Hello to everyone else!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

You ladies are all so very wonderful. Just the kind words alone make me feel a little bit better. 

Brandy- :test: :test: :test: :test: Fingers tightly crossed!!!

kiki- maybe a wacky chart is a good sign. Have a good time in Philidelphia and figers crossed for wonderful BFP news when you return!!

Mrs- I'm so sorry about your BFN, we all know how disappointing those are. But don't give up hope just yet. I didn't get my BFP until AF was 5 days late and ny was another one who had a late BFP. Several ladies have the lousy luck of not getting a BFP until later. I'm keeping my fingers crossed you are one of those ladies and AF stays away for the next 9 months!

Rosa- I'm so very sorry you have to go through this. I can only imagine your frustration. My sister is going through the exact same thing at the moment and it breaks my heart. I felt so guilty being pregnant while she is taking Clomid and hormone shots and going through IUI. Her best friend is undergoing IVF. There is nothing wrong with you. Your body is just having a rough time, but IVF WILL work. You WILL get your BFP and that LO is going to be so lucky to have you as a mother because he or she will be so wanted. 

ny- congrats to your sister!! I'm sorry you didn't get to see/hold your new niece. Just think in a short time that's going to be you, aside from the NICU thing. You'll be holding your wriggling little man and everyone will be so anxious to see. Getting huge and crabby is just part of it. I know I certainly wasn't the most pleasant to be around the closer to the end it got. Even now I'm not sure I'm the most pleasant to be around with all the crazy hormones causing me to cry at every little thing lol, but it'll all get better and is so worth it. 

kylar- I really could use some advice. I posted over in the breastfeeding section about what's going on so I don't bog down this thread with my baby troubles. Hopefully the meds help Kendon feel better. It's heartbreaking to watch your LO suffer and not be able to do anything about it. 

Ready- so glad you had fun at Disney and weren't completely banned from the rides! I can honestly say I don't miss the constant bathroom breaks. It's so nice to be able to go to the bathroom and not have to go for a couple hours or having to go and actually having the option to hold it just a little while longer to finish off what I'm doing. How's that little bump of yours coming along?

As for me, we took Roman to the doctor today. He's lost 12% of his body weight which has me worried. We're going to try to up his feedings to every 2 hours to see if that helps things along. He has to go back in on Friday for a weight check to make sure he's gaining weight. My poor little man. I had a doctors appointment for me as well today-- had my c-section staples removed. Doctor said I'm healing nicely which is plus. Made my appointment for 5 weeks from now to discuss birth control, not that I have any idea what we want to use.


----------



## Deethehippy

Rosa, try to have faith in IVF, my friend tried for a baby for 8 years and then turnt to IVF, they had success first time and then used IVF again and got lucky again! It can happen for many couples.


----------



## BrandysBabies

:( Started last night. But, we havent been as focused these past couple months the way we were when we got PG before. DH started a new job, I started my own jewelry business, my daughter got signed with a talent/model agency, so there has been tons of focus and running around for that, and with Zach starting Kindergarten and all of the DR appts and document gathering, and dentists, and this and that, baby making kind of got put on the back burner. So we laid in bed talking about it last night and have decided to get serious about it from here on out. Which also means that instead of just coming in here to read every day, I am going to try to post more often. It really keeps my head in the game when I do.

Oh, did I show you all Micayla's (12yr old DD) youtube video? She has decided that on top of being a famous actor/model/dancer, that she is going to be a singer as well! Lol! Aw, to be 12 again! Hehe!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o5bT96dUIU&feature=mh_lolz&list=LL52PNqAabXtxRfNix1qaG4Q

And here are some of her headshot pics from her agency. Sorry, mommy has nowhere else to brag on her girl! Lol!

https://chrometalent.com/075micayla/#!prettyPhoto[2972]/0/

(if you click on the first picture it will take you to all the other pictures.


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi ladies! Quick post.. 

Brandy- I'm sorry AF got you. :hugs: your daughter is beautiful! It's great she has so many dreams! I hope she pursues them!

Ny- Congrats on your new niece!

Kylar- I hope kendon feels better soon!

Ready- I'm glad you are having a great vaca besides the exhaustion and bathroom breaks! :)

Rosa- meditation can work wonders! I say go for it!

Love- I'm happy to hear you are healing well. I'm sure Roman will be okay! Upping the feedings should be good. 

Hi Dee & Mrs!

I'm getting ready for my drive to Philly. Hopefully AF stays away but I dont feel very confident with that. Have a good rest of your week ladies!! :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck with the no af Kik!

Love I'm glad you are hanging in there and still trying. 

Ready yea I went to Florida Disney over spring break at the beginning of this pregnancy. I know alllll about the heat, crowds, not enough bathrooms. Thank god I didn't get so tired so easily then as I do now with walking. I would never have made it! 

Kylar poor kendon. Colic sounds awful I hope he starts to feel better soon. Can't believe you already have to start working again. That's only like 4 weeks. Good luck with that. 

Rosa I agree, meditation and yoga rock. I love them! I really hope you can find some peace with all of this and that ivf works for you. When it does you will forget all this crap you've gone through and be the happy pregnant one!

Mrs hope you are doing ok. 

Brandy beautiful pics!


----------



## loveinbinary

Sad thing is I don't think I'm hanging in there. I feel like a horrid mother. Last night was so aweful. From 6:40 till about 2:30 this morning all he wanted to do was suckle, not feed, just suckle. He'd cry and cry until I put him to breast. By 2:30 my nipples were so sore I just wanted him to leave me alone. I can't take 7 1/2 hours of useless suckling but I feel go guilty denying him when he's lost so much weight. At night I get so frustrated, sore and tired that a very small part of me starts to wonder if having a baby was such a good idea and having that thought makes me feel like a horrible mother. I understand that he just wants to be close to me because I'm mommy and all he's known for the pas 9 months but at some point my body just can't take anymore. I wish he would feed and more than a measly 10 minutes at a time. I feel so bad about him losing weight and watching him not eat breaks my heart but no matter what I try he just prefers to sleep through every feeding.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Did you discuss formula at all with his DR? Or are you completely against the idea? For suckling, are you against giving him a passie?


----------



## nypage1981

Love- I have heard of BF friends using formula along with breast milk and the baby doing just fine going from one to another. Maybe try that? I agree, try a passie maybe for that comfort feeling for him, and then when he is hungry he will just come to you hopefully.


----------



## rosababy

Love, I'm so sorry you're feeling down. You are NOT being a horrible mother. This might be a touchy subject, but have you talked to doc about how low you're feeling? :hugs:

Afm, anti-climatic appt today. Did not find out my schedule, but rather scheduled another u/s for next Friday. :coffee: Back to waiting.


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: Hi Lovely Ladies!

LOVE, Thanks! That sends hope that you an NY had late bfps, as when my DW and I return from her bday vacay, I should be good and LATE... If nothing, then doc appt to see what's happening because I LOOK preg suddenly.... I hope that Roman feels and feeds better soon. Comfort for you, our daughter was 5lb 4oz full term and she lost and gained just like that, they changed feedings which helped then as NY mentioned, we began to use formula with milk and things were better.

BRANDY, you all are sooo very busy, sounds like me. Your daughter is beautiful. GL to you and your family members! 

KIKI, drive safely up this east coast, as the earthquake shook us here and in Philly, and there is a Hurricane brewing and scheduled to hit this weekend. FXD and hoping that AF stays far far way!

*AFM* Ladies...15DPO, CD36! Current SS: Tired, BLOATED feeling heavy and clothes not fitting, feel wet but not much CM. Temp crept up a tiny bit this morning. Staying pretty persistent and above coverline. We leave for vacay tomorrow early, so I will test then, FXD! 16DPO!
Check out my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- the pediatrician suggested giving him half an ounce to an ounce of formula after every feed but so far I've been trying to do it on my own. I never wanted to have to use formula, it makes me feel like in failing as a mom, incapable of providing enough for my baby. Plus, I go back to work in 4-5 weeks and I need to make sure I have enough to pump so that he'll have a supply for when I can't be home. We have been using a binky but when he just wants to suckle in the evening/night he will either spit it out or cry around it. 

Rosa- It can be a touchy subject but I'm not depressed. The only time I feel that way is after he's suckled so long that I'm crying in pain and all he wants to so is suckle more just for comfort. 99% of the time I'm so in love with LO and want nothing more than to snuggle close, but late at night when my nipples are scabbing over and ready to bleed I just feel so hopeless and wish for anything easier.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Giving him the formula is in no way you failing as a mom Love. Sometimes, and especially with first time moms, your milk might not come in for a couple of weeks, or even at all. Supplimenting him with formula until your milk drops is not going to hurt him. It will be a relief to both of you. Continue to breastfeed and pump so that your milk will drop, but top him off with formula and he will not only be plump and full, but he will sleep longer for you.


----------



## Deethehippy

I agree with Brandy Love, if Roman needs some extra nutrition then formula is not a bad thing at all!  Some after each of your feeds will give him the best of both worlds.
Also if he suckles for hours on end your breasts are not going to get the chance to re-fill, can you alllow him 15 minutes on each breast and then not feed anymore for a few hours, maybe that way when he does feed it will flow out more?? Just an idea.
You are not a bad mum in any respect, you just want to get it right and are scared of getting things wrong, thats all. We all have thoughts sometimes.
Once you are more settled into a routine things will come together i promise :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh and hi to everyone else! 

Good luck to you Mrs and i'm sorry about AF Brandy.


----------



## ready4baby

Love, are things any better today? Heather, I've been watching your fb posts and kendon is too cute! I hope his colic gets better...

Kiki and Mrs, fingers and toes crossed for you!

I'm sitting at Legoland feeling entirely sorry for myself. Disney was much better. Not only have I not been able to do any rides that the boys did today, but I can't get in the waterpark with them because of the open wound on my toe. I'm literally crying in a chair, what a ridiculous mess I am. Stupid me. Maybe I'm just tired after a week of a kid focused vacation. Sigh.


----------



## ready4baby

Oh, on the plus side, I forgot to mention, I'm halfway through my pregnancy already! The little bugger poked me higher up on my belly than I've ever felt him today. Also, DH boldly told my brother this week that we had chosen a name... I thought we were still in negotiation. Gavin it is. :) Still need a middle name though.


----------



## loveinbinary

ready- things seem to be going a lot better today. Took Roman out for his first shopping trip today at Babies R Us. Everywhere we go people stop us to tell me how adorable he is and it just makes my heart swell. He's been feeding well which makes me think my supply is coming in well. He's also having plenty of poopy nappies, which make me so happy. To think the highlights of my day involve changing a poopy diaper, but I absolutely love it. Tonight is going a lot better so far. After talking to several wonderful ladies in the baby club and breastfeeding section I'm realizing that his cluster feeding at night is normal if it helps him sleep I can endure it. So I'm feeding him every time he fusses and so far it has him out like a light, I just hope it keeps up once DH and I try to head to bed. 

Congrats on being halfway there!! Just 4 weeks away from being viable!! I can't believe how fast the time is going. The high pokes are fun for a while, until you start getting a regular foot to the ribs. That part I don't miss lol, but he makes up for it by kicking me around from the outside now. I'm sorry you are having a rough day on your vacation. Part of it is hormones and the rest is probably exhaustion from being on your feet so much and not having a chance to relax and do something just for you. Gavin is a great name!! At least that decision is out of the way lol, even if you had no idea it had been decided on. But you still have another 20 weeks to pick out a middle name. Maybe you'll get to be the one to declare that it's been decided lol.


----------



## repogirl813

Love, glad to hear that things are getting a little bit better and easier, now hopefully he can start putting some weight on! I can't believe to look back to the day i announced my bfp and to look right now and see i only have 10 more weeks to go!!!! Ready I like the name Gavin, very unique yet not a name thats never been heard before! We have a name picked out as well, don't know if i've shared it or not but her name will be Kyleigh Michelle


----------



## nypage1981

Glad he's doin better Love! BF takes a while to get the swing of things so you are not the first mother who has felt like jumping off a bridge over it. 

Ready- Happy half way! For some reason, I feel like you are flying, and im in a stand still! Can't believe you have a name before i do. Hahahaha. Hope ou cheer up. I found all of our Disney Vacation was frustrating that I couldn't do stuff with them. Disney itself was fine but the really fun exciting things I couldnt do. Boo. Now same with going to the fair, and we went to a water park the other day and I couldnt do the water slides....sigh. Boring! 

Some names we are debating with now. Kian Patrick. Jude ____. Evan Patrick.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks repo :) that's exactly why I like Gavin... Unique bit not odd... It was my pick and I didn't realize DH was 100% ok with it. I am totally stuck on a middle name that actually means something. Your name is cute!

Legoland sucked for me yesterday but I got over it. Disney was a bummer for missing the bigger rides but I was much happier there-- there was so much to see and lots of small rides and 3d movies. Good thing u didn't do Legoland, Ny!!

Love, sounds like lots of ups and downs in the early baby days... Hopefully we can all learn from you and be prepared for it to be that way. Hope you guys have a good day today! We are all plugging towards the finish line at the same pace, but maybe certain parts of the wait go faster than others. I'm sure the last weeks will drag and drag. Ha! Headed for home today- long flight here I come!!


----------



## ready4baby

Are you guys Irish, Ny? How about Kieren? I always liked that name. Not sure on the spelling. I think you have some good choices there already...


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy 1/2 way Ready and sorry you got upset at legoland, silly pregnancy hormones!

Love, so pleased to hear that you are doing well with Roman and managed to get out and about, i think now it will only get better! 

AFM - i have my first proper scan next week which will be 12 weeks 4 days - cant wait - we are going to take the kiddies to see their sibling - i am scared still but trying to be positive as much as i can 

Hi to everyone else and good luck to those TTC and TWW


----------



## Kylarsmom

loveinbinary said:


> You ladies are all so very wonderful. Just the kind words alone make me feel a little bit better.
> 
> Brandy- :test: :test: :test: :test: Fingers tightly crossed!!!
> 
> kiki- maybe a wacky chart is a good sign. Have a good time in Philidelphia and figers crossed for wonderful BFP news when you return!!
> 
> Mrs- I'm so sorry about your BFN, we all know how disappointing those are. But don't give up hope just yet. I didn't get my BFP until AF was 5 days late and ny was another one who had a late BFP. Several ladies have the lousy luck of not getting a BFP until later. I'm keeping my fingers crossed you are one of those ladies and AF stays away for the next 9 months!
> 
> Rosa- I'm so very sorry you have to go through this. I can only imagine your frustration. My sister is going through the exact same thing at the moment and it breaks my heart. I felt so guilty being pregnant while she is taking Clomid and hormone shots and going through IUI. Her best friend is undergoing IVF. There is nothing wrong with you. Your body is just having a rough time, but IVF WILL work. You WILL get your BFP and that LO is going to be so lucky to have you as a mother because he or she will be so wanted.
> 
> ny- congrats to your sister!! I'm sorry you didn't get to see/hold your new niece. Just think in a short time that's going to be you, aside from the NICU thing. You'll be holding your wriggling little man and everyone will be so anxious to see. Getting huge and crabby is just part of it. I know I certainly wasn't the most pleasant to be around the closer to the end it got. Even now I'm not sure I'm the most pleasant to be around with all the crazy hormones causing me to cry at every little thing lol, but it'll all get better and is so worth it.
> 
> kylar- I really could use some advice. I posted over in the breastfeeding section about what's going on so I don't bog down this thread with my baby troubles. Hopefully the meds help Kendon feel better. It's heartbreaking to watch your LO suffer and not be able to do anything about it.
> 
> Ready- so glad you had fun at Disney and weren't completely banned from the rides! I can honestly say I don't miss the constant bathroom breaks. It's so nice to be able to go to the bathroom and not have to go for a couple hours or having to go and actually having the option to hold it just a little while longer to finish off what I'm doing. How's that little bump of yours coming along?
> 
> As for me, we took Roman to the doctor today. He's lost 12% of his body weight which has me worried. We're going to try to up his feedings to every 2 hours to see if that helps things along. He has to go back in on Friday for a weight check to make sure he's gaining weight. My poor little man. I had a doctors appointment for me as well today-- had my c-section staples removed. Doctor said I'm healing nicely which is plus. Made my appointment for 5 weeks from now to discuss birth control, not that I have any idea what we want to use.

ill fb you


----------



## loveinbinary

Repo- the time really does fly. It feels like yesterday that I saw those two perfect lines and now my little man is 11 days old... I just can't believe it. Wow, 10 more weeks. Before you know it your little girl will be here. You've picked a lovely name for what I'm sure will be a very lovely girl. 

ny- the last month or so is just as bad as the first month or so. Just waiting around to see what happens next, but the last month is a hell of a lot more uncomfortable lol. I love the name Kian. What about Jude Kian?

ready- we chose the name Roman because it was unique but not so unique that people would ask what we thinking when we named him. A middle name that means something.. hmm. Any ideas at all yet? I'm sorry your vacation hasn't been as fun as you'd have liked it to be but at least you are headed home now and hopefully you'll get a day or so to rest and relax. A vacation after your vacation lol. Going on a 'fun' vacation while pregnant is difficult because you are so limited. The best vacation a pregnant woman can take involves lounging around somewhere nice while people cater to your every whim. 

dee- I can't wait to see pictures!! I think it's great that you are taking the kids along, it'll be something they never forget. I will be keeping nothing but positive thoughts for you. I know how scary a scan can be, especially after a previous loss. But just remember this little bean is super super sticky. 

Well Roman's appointment didn't go how I thought it would. He's lost another 2 ounces, which was a complete shock to me since he seems to be eating better and is certainly putting out plenty of dirty and wet nappies. The doctor was really concerned with his weight loss and I now have to supplement an ounce of formula with every feeding. Tomorrow we go in for another weigh in. I saw a lactation consultant today and she made me feel much better after seeing the doctor, who despite telling me how well I was doing made me feel like I was failing. She watched him feed and said we have a good latch and he's suckling well, the main problem seems to be that he falls asleep too quickly and then is difficult to wake. I ended up renting a hospital grade pump so that I can help up my supply and also supplement him with an ounce of pumped breast milk at every feeding instead of formula. I'm hoping that supplementing, either breast milk or formula, will help him sleep at night since he will have a nice full belly. Last night was really rough, he kept us up until about 6-ish this morning. DH and I had to be up at 8 to get him off to work and Roman and I off to his appointment. So I'm running on about 2 hours of sleep and praying tonight goes better.


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- OH is very Irish...so he tends towards those names. Im German, and those names arent so cute! I like Kieran too. Kian is just shorter and I like short names! However, I thought of Gabriel today. Like Gabriel too!


----------



## nypage1981

Or Kian Jude:)


----------



## ready4baby

Ahhh...picking name is so much fun :) I think you are narrowing things down, Ny... Can't wait to see your scan pics, Dee--it will go great! Love, I know you're struggling right now but it will get better. It's great that the lactation consultant and your doctor have helped with a plan for getting you both on track!

Back from vacation and have enjoyed getting unpacked and cleaning up the house. We are in the middle of the tropical storm out here in NH, and I'm hoping our basement stays dry. We are starting construction down there tomorrow to finish a space for a home gym and office! We needed to free up an upstairs bedroom for the nursery :happydance: A few weeks from now, we will have our nursery room empty and ready to decorate :) So, attached is my bump pic at 20 weeks...I look haggard, but ignore that. I could use some opinions--do I look too big for 20 weeks? I feel huge. I've gained 11 or 12 pounds and I just have nothing to compare this too. Oh, and got fitted again yesterday--the bbs have grown from A to B to C. Ha!
 



Attached Files:







20 Weeks.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- you look amazing!! Such a cute bump you have. You don't look too big at all. Your body is very petite which makes your bump more prominent. Be proud that you can walk around and look pregnant instead of looking like you had a few too many cookies lol. Have you two been thinking about what kind of nursery theme you want? 

Roman had another weigh in yesterday-- he gained 3 ounces! We go back on Tuesday for our 2 week check up. Things slowly seem to be getting better. Nights are a little easier though we are still so exhausted.


----------



## nypage1981

Cute bump Ready! I was once that small too. Lol. Hope the storm lets up for you, Hold on tight! 

Love- glad he is gaining weight. Means you are doing something right! 

I am having those feelings of not really wanting to have the baby....yea, im a great mom, I know. . I just feel like why did I want this? I have to go for the c section, which is aweful hell and im terrified. Then I wont sleep for who knows how long, deal with a baby who is crying and up all night, scared of SIDS every second, can barely move around because I am in so much pain, probably wont breast feed well, cant leave the house, and basically, none of it sounds fun anymore...:(


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- :hugs: :hugs: it's normal to start feeling like that the closer it gets to delivery. I felt the same way. The closer my induction got, the more afraid I became. I would lay in bed with DH and cry because I was having doubts. The first few nights Roman was home I cried because he fussed all night, wanted to suckle constantly, I was so exhausted and my nipples were extremely sore. All I could think was "why did I do this??" and even had a few moments wishing I hadn't had him at all. I felt like a horrible mother. But those thoughts pass I promise. Things still aren't easy and I'm still struggling with breastfeeding but when I look at him I fall in love all over again. I still have a few moments late at night when I'm sore and exhausted where I just want him to go away, but that's when I hand him over to DH so I can have a few moments to breathe. This baby is the love of my life and just seeing his little face makes everything worth it. A new baby is rough on everyone but I know you'll do wonderful. Everything will change when you see his face for the first time. You're not alone, I'm going through the same thing. C-section, pain of recovering, troubles breastfeeding. We will all be here to offer support and encouraging words. Every day gets a tiny bit easier.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks love. Its a weird thing to get this far and have doubts. I dont know whats gotten into me. Im sure it will be fine, just reading about the c section is freaking me out. Then I read of a baby dying of SIDS and its all just so scary!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks, ladies...it's just my perspective on things I guess. I will have to get used to gaining a s#*& ton of weight :) Love, we are definitely doing an animal or jungle theme. DH is planning to paint a mural of animals on one wall. I am still hunting for a bedding/curtain set that I like. None of them are exactly what i pictured so I will have to settle on something...

Ny, I think every single person, mom & dad, has moments where they wonder "WHY did I want to do this?" You are totally normal; try not to worry. The way I explain it to myself is to accept that even with all the difficult things in pregnancy, early baby days & parenting, I simply CANT imagine myself not having a baby. There is no choice for me, only accepting the hard and good things about it. :flower:

The storm wasn't too bad around us; we didn't even lose power but we certainly got lots of wind and rain. Kiki, how did it go for you all? Any testing news for anyone?


----------



## ready4baby

Yeah for gaining weight, Roman! He's a little champ... Things will continue to get better for you, Love, I'm sure!


----------



## loveinbinary

It's really not that weird to get that far before you start having doubts. Early on there is just so much time and you think you'll be pregnant forever. As you get closer to the end you realize that everything is about to change and that's terrifying. At least you are prepared for a c-section. You know what to expect. I was terrified As they wheeled me into the operating roomamd even more so when they sent DH out because they were going to put me completely under. I'm always checking on Roman to make sure he's still breathing. You are a lot like me when it comes to worrying. It probably isn't a good idea for you to be reading stories about SIDS. It's just as bad as reading mc stories in first tri.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- we went with a jungle theme as well. Fell in love with it as soon as we saw it at BRU. Have you browsed their online selection? It's a lot larger than what they carry in stores.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hello friends! This thread sure has slowed down between the babies being born and pregnancies, I miss yall! How are my TTC girls? Only a couple of you left and we will of all crossed the finish line!! ;) 

AFM- Kylar had his first dentist appt today, he did pretty well. Was scared at first but say on Mommy's lap and was much better ! Dr said his teeth looked excellent, but they were really tight and when he gets his adult teeth there wont b any rooom so they will be really crowded and crooked :/ I had braces and hated them !! But looks like he will have to go down that route. Boo! At least its not for many more years! 

Kendon is starting to do a little better. He still wants held practically 24 hours a day, and he cat naps so much ( like 20 min then is awake again..) and it makes it pretty much impossible to get anything done, but thats ok.. I'm getting me a moby wrap and I cant wait. The front to back carrier I have is a pain in the BUTT! But it helps having him attached to me so I can do things , plus I think he feelsl like he's back in the womb!! =)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Kylar and love- your babies are beautiful!! Hard to believe a year ago you conceived :) 

I'm popping in to say hi and that hubby and I are after 7 months back in the tww. :) and I'm pretty sure we have ALL our bases covered. Minus the lack of ewcm we bd'd 9 days out of the last 11. So I'm hoping that after all the chaos and grief earlier this year we can finally focus on our own family. (sigh) 
Miss u ladies. Sorry I've missed so much!


----------



## Deethehippy

Ready i think your bump is small for 20 weeks but everyone shows differently and it makes a difference how big you are to begin with and if its your first pregnancy i think.
Anyway you look fab!


----------



## ready4baby

loveinbinary said:


> Ready- we went with a jungle theme as well. Fell in love with it as soon as we saw it at BRU. Have you browsed their online selection? It's a lot larger than what they carry in stores.

EEK I've been so busy settling back into work that I haven't even checked in here... Love, which pattern did you chose, do you remember? I'm looking at one called I think Jungle Tales but there are several other choices. None exactly what I pictured, but they are all cute :) I love animals, especially giraffes, so I'm psyched about the mural we're going to do. 

Mrs, nice to hear from you! How have you been? Hows your sis?

Thanks Dee for saying my bump is small...that helps, actually. It is quite the self-image adjustment to go through pregnancy. Today, I like my bump, I usually do I guess, but I don't like gaining weight and the "extra" that shows up elsewhere 

Hi Heather! Glad the boys are doing well... What happened with Kiki & the other Mrs? Testing?...


----------



## MrsMM24

Well Lovely Ladies, I am back! We had a wonderful time, not good enough, as no bfp before we left :sad1: however, af was nice enough not to show on our trip and not until this morning, after returning last night.

We are moving on to Sept. My cycle seems to be back in tact. My chart is in my siggy so feel free to stalk away and follow us on the egg chase again. I hope everyone is doing well.

CONGRATS :happydance: to those that received their bfps in my absence.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to those that are still in this chase, about to start the chase, and those that are in the most terrible TWW!


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs!!!!! So glad to see you back!!!!! I thought of you often and wondered how you were. Such wonderful news that things are finally settling down in your life and you are back to ttc. I'll keep my fingers tightly crossed for a speedy bfp for you, after everything that has been going on you certainly deserve it. 9 out of 11 days? Sounds like you've made sure there are plenty of :spermy: to catch that egg! I can't believe how much time has passed. It felt like I'd never have a LO, but here he is. The light of my life. 

Ready- Some of the hardest times of being pregnant involve looking in the mirror. It's hard for every woman to watch as her waistline, and the rest of her for that matter, slowly expand. Just wait till you look at your body after you have the baby. My stomach is jello and I gained weight in places that didn't need to get bigger lol. But it'll all go away. I've already lost quite a bit by breastfeeding. DH has even pointed out that my body is shrinking in certain places. It's all worth it in the end. I'd spend the rest of my life with this jello belly just for this little man of mine. The bedding set we picked was Baby Cocoa by Lambs & Ivy.
https://babiesrus.digby.com/babiesr...y+Cocoa+6+Piece+Crib+Bedding+Set&productName= 

That should be the link but I'm doing it from my phone so I'm not sure if that's right or not. 

MrsM- so sorry about af, but at least she waited until you returned from your vacation. Fingers crossed that this cycle turns out to be so much better!


----------



## rosababy

MrsI!!!!!! We missed you so so much. So glad you're back and ttc again with us! Everyone's getting knocked up, so I hope we're not far behind! 

Read my journal...starting IVF in a few weeks. :happydance:

Ready, you.are.beautiful. I know you don't feel it, but your bump is adorable!! Obviously pregnant, not just "did she let herself go?" Not at all. :flower:

MrsM (now we have two mrs!), sorry no bfp, but glad that your cycle is normal. Here's to a new cycle! :drunk: (heehee I love that emoticon!)

Afm, STILL FREAKING WAITING. Not even sure what I'm waiting for anymore...lol! Appt on Friday, then we'll see what's next.


----------



## ready4baby

Thank you girls! You are the best :) Rosa, I'm so excited for you and your IVF plans...it's coming up so soon! Do you have to take any hormones or anything before in order to make extra eggs? I'm not sure how that all works. Oh, FX FX FX!

Love, your bedding is super cute! I looked at that one, and all the other animal type ones online. I just can't decide! But, our new basement is all framed in already and the electrician & heating guy are coming tomorrow so we are getting super close to having that space available and our nursery ready to decorate. EEK!


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Thank you girls! You are the best :) Rosa, I'm so excited for you and your IVF plans...it's coming up so soon! Do you have to take any hormones or anything before in order to make extra eggs? I'm not sure how that all works. Oh, FX FX FX!

Yes. I have to take a boat load of drugs and injections, but I haven't learned about them yet. My guess is that I'll start them in 2 weeks. Not exactly sure what we're waiting for, but I'm thinking that most people do bcp for 3 weeks and then start. I'm not doing bcp (small ovaries, and doc doesn't want to diminish them any) so we have to do u/s to see exactly where I am in my cycle, so we know when to start. :shrug: Not sure. I've been told that I'll have so many eggs and that my ovaries will be so full that I'll actually feel them moving when I move. Gross. I"m expecting to be pretty uncomfortable for about a week before the retrieval, actually. Probably won't be able to work out or walk fast. The things we do for babies! :wacko:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi MrS! Welcome back and hope you are lucky right off the bat. 

Rosa- thats freaky about being able to feel the eggies in you when you move. Not gunna lie, but holy freaky! Too bad we cant feel when the eggie is catched so we just know. But guess at least you'll have lots in there. Yay for that. Hope you react well to the injections. I knew a friend who they made her kinda emotional and sicky. But, nothing worse than real pregnancy I suppose so its preparing you!

Love- cute bedding! I keep having dreams about nursing and how aweful it sounds. Lol. Another girl on my FB just made a comment about having to see a consultant also yesterday....seems everyone has issues with it, doesn't sound any fun to me whatsoever. I am not a patient person so pray to god he catches on otherwise i'll most likely toss it right out the window like I did with my daughter! Did you do anything before birth to prepare your nips so they werent so sore? I was wondering if I can do anything. 

Ready- I love the giraffes also. Well, them and the oh so irresistible monkeys. I told myself at the beginning, Im not getting all into the monkeys like everyone else does, and Lo and Behold, im into the monkeys. Im not doing a bedding I dont think, I like pieces, not sets....I found an adorable monkey pillow at Home Goods coupld days ago and will build off that piece. Not all monkey stuff though. Lol. Our bouncer chair is the Carters one with giraffe theme. So cute! 

Kylar- hope he starts sleeping the right hours soon.....most babies are off right away. I want a moby wrap too, they look complicated to put on though! I have a front to back one and dont like it already. OH can use that one. Im just afraid of my back and carrying the weight around like that. It gets so sore. Have you tried a Moby, are they easy to put on? 

Mrs- sorry for the bfn. Boooo


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank u for the welcome backs! 

Ready I need to scroll back when I have time and check out your bump! Pregnancy is one of the most beautiful things in the world to me. Second to breast feeding. When I saw my friend breast feed her baby for the first time it looked heavenly!! I'm thrilled that you got your bfp (so sorry I missed it) it's normal to feel bloaty and big when pg. But just know that you are beautiful. :) 
Lil sis is good. With her dad now. She's doing really well. Today is her 16th bday. Watch out world she just got her drivers license! :/ 
After her dad got custody I made regular trips to south Dakota to help take care of my step mom. It was tough especially with the new promotion. But my boss is really understanding and was great with that. She now has a in home health care aide. My dad calls her the maid lol. . . It's a really sad situation but at least they can make light of it. And now I don't have to travel so much. That was kind of stressful. :/ 

Rosa- :) I really hope isv does the trick! That is kind of oogly about feeling your eggs move around. Wonder what that will feel like. So 2 weeks till you start.. Which means about a month before you'll be in the tww? I don't blame you about bcp. I won't go back on them till we get our first. Then I'll be fine to start them again. I know they help your cycle. But I can't get past the thought that it screws my body up. 

Ny!!- love the bump :) about the nips. They have those rubber things that go over them to kind of protect them. Idk what they're called but my friend used them with her son. She said she preferred them vs without. 

Hi other mrs :) sry about the bfn :( I haven't read back any how long have u been trying?

Are Kiki and Brandi still here? ? ? 

I'm 2-3 dpo I believe. Like always I have my doubts about getting a sticky bean. But we dtd ALOT so much I'm tired of doing it lol. We bd'd up to o and the day after just to make sure. I wasn't taking my temps regularly but I can kind of tell if I've I'd because my body is hotter. Weird but pre-o I need all of my blankets. Post-o just a sheet is fine. Fingers x'd!!!!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- thats freaky about being able to feel the eggies in you when you move. Not gunna lie, but holy freaky! Too bad we cant feel when the eggie is catched so we just know. But guess at least you'll have lots in there. Yay for that. Hope you react well to the injections. I knew a friend who they made her kinda emotional and sicky. But, nothing worse than real pregnancy I suppose so its preparing you!

It's totally freaky! I'll just have to walk slowly (I tend to power walk EVERYWHERE, even when I'm not in a hurry) and take a break from the gym. Oh darn! :rofl: I just hope it's not painful being so full. I can handle the weirdness (I say that now...) but if it's painful and I can't take pain meds...I'll just have to be attached to my heating pad, I guess. :shrug: I'm SURE I'll have reactions to the injections. I'll probably be an emotional wreck. But you're right, just getting ready for pregnancy hormones! 

How are you doing?



Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Rosa- :) I really hope isv does the trick! That is kind of oogly about feeling your eggs move around. Wonder what that will feel like. So 2 weeks till you start.. Which means about a month before you'll be in the tww? I don't blame you about bcp. I won't go back on them till we get our first. Then I'll be fine to start them again. I know they help your cycle. But I can't get past the thought that it screws my body up.
> 
> I'm 2-3 dpo I believe. Like always I have my doubts about getting a sticky bean. But we dtd ALOT so much I'm tired of doing it lol. We bd'd up to o and the day after just to make sure. I wasn't taking my temps regularly but I can kind of tell if I've I'd because my body is hotter. Weird but pre-o I need all of my blankets. Post-o just a sheet is fine. Fingers x'd!!!!

The tww! You must be exhausted from all of the :sex: I hope you don't have a long wait! Glad to hear your sis is doing well and is with her dad. That must have been stressful. 

I believe the time line is a 5 week thing for ivf, so hopefully by the end of September I'll be in the tww. I have a feeling it'll be the LONGEST tww of my life, though. :wacko: Oh I'll never go back on the bcp. Evidently, I won't need it. :nope: But I think the doc is not putting me on it (almost every woman goes on it for ivf) because my ovaries are smaller and a bit older than they should be. I hope that doesn't mean I won't get any good eggs. He has me on a special vitamin for egg quality, so maybe that'll help. I'm just glad he knows ahead of time and can plan my cycle and meds accordingly.


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, yay for giraffes! I found a bedding pattern that has animals cartooned in a way that I love best so I may end up with that but it still isn't what I pictured. I'll have to check out that bouncer!

Mrs, glad to hear you are doing well! It sounds like things have settled down with your family, thankfully, and it's good for you both that you are able to focus on each other and baby-making. After awhile, a person only has so much to give others--you must be kind of tired! It's nice to have you back...


----------



## MrsMM24

LOVE, thanks! It was very nice of AF wasn't it, just hoping she is in and out quickly so I can see some lines!!! How are you and Roman, the DH??

ROSA, that IS an awesome emoticon, I can't wait to use it.... :haha: I hope that you get some good info on Friday at your appt.

MRSI, I see welcome back is in order :wave: there are sooo many pages to read back, you can read my journal if you rather. However, I am reaching the 2 yo mark for #2, with a MC recently in July. I see you are in the TWW, FXD!!! It is ONE of the hardest waits... :dust:

*AFM* Ladies...CD2! Back in this egg chase again. We are fully ready. During relaxing times this past week, we chatted, fine-tweaked our plans and are ready to get this Sept bfp. Even got a new BBT-T so be certain. We are going to do more CM monitoring as well. Between temping, charting, CM checks, and more &#8220;donations&#8221; we are confident that this IS going to be IT!!!

Follow my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- I think tylenol would be safe for you as it is in pregnancy. Not that it does a shit ton of any help! Lol. Also, the power walking thing- yea, I used to also, til I became big as a boat and now im a slow poke. My mind is contantly like "come on feet get movin!!!" but my body can't go fast anymore. lol. Its joyful. Otherwise im great! Getting baby fever! Excited for fall. I LOVE fall. This is my favorite time of year so can't go wrong! 

Mrs- I will check on those nip covers! Never even heard of such a contraption. Im gunna start to lube em up a lot now too so they're (maybe) less likely to crack. Im afraid of crackly, bleedy nipples! Lol. Glad things have settled down for you guys again and hope you get the baby now!

MM- The great attitude you have should help a lot in getting that bfp! Hopefully, right. Our bodies are annoying some times but best to be upbeat about it all than a downer!


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, they're called nipple shields...probably a good idea to have some handy, just in case. I heard that using lanisoh cream for a week or two before delivery can help the nips. Even so, it's going to be painful. I am super sensitive in that department so I feel your pain--we will all have to go through it together!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I had a really hard time choosing. We had actually decided on one that had sea animals and bubbles on it but when we went to buy it we saw the one we ended up with on display in the crib next to ours. Once we saw it and actually felt the different materials we just couldn't pass it up. 

Rosa- how many eggs are they doing the first time? I was just thinking, you have a really good chance of twins or higher! Have you and DH considered the possibility? I'd be afraid of anything over 3 simply because there is such a risk. How strange that you'll be able to feel all the eggs moving around. I wonder what that would actually feel like... I'm so excited to hear how things turn out. I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed that the first time is a charm for you. 

Ny- the first week and a half was the worst with breastfeeding. He was new to it, I was new to it and we were both trying to figure everything out for the first time. Just don't give up, at least stick it out for a month before deciding to quit. So many nights I wanted to just switch to formula because it hurt and I dreaded his feedings, but things are so much better now. It still hurts a little bit initially when the milk lets down bit after a few seconds the pain passes and it's nothing like it was in the beginning. I tried the nipple shields in the hospital but for me they actually made the pain worse. It's worth a shot if you want to try them. The lanolin cream is a lifesaver. I was using bag balm (which is amazing) but you have to wash it off before feeding and washing already very tender nipples is not fun. The lanolin cream you don't have to wash off. You could try using it a couple weeks before delivery but I'm not sure it would completely prevent you from cracking and being sore in the beginning. Definitely use it after every feeding, it'll help keep the cracking to a minimum. I would actually strongly suggest seeing a lactation consultant. Even if he latches well and feeds like a champ she can answer and questions and concerns you might have. If he has issues in the beginning a consultant can make a world of difference. If his latch it slightly of it can cause a great deal of pain but she can show you just what to do. A little help really goes a long way. Just because you see a consultant doesn't mean you are failing or something is wrong. I felt so much better about breastfeeding after seeing the consultant last week. I would also suggest a breastfeeding support group if your hospital offers them. I went to one today and it was wonderful!! The other moms were so wonderful and had so much advice to share. Roman made a few friends, not that he realizes it lol. It was just so nice to sit and talk to women who had the same problems I did and to hear their tricks and tips. He's already feeding better. 

Mrs- so glad to hear everything with your sister is going well. You are such an amazing person to take him in until everything was settled. Here's to hoping for a speedy bfp!! 

MrsM- we are all doing well. DH is so wonderful with Roman, sometimes I tear up just watching them together. Roman is having better nights now that he's being supplemented with formula. I think part of his fussiness had to do with him being hungry. He's such a spoiled little thing I tell you what. He slept fine in his crib until his last feeding before I went to bed last night. He fell asleep so we put him to bed but 10 minutes later he started fussing. So I brought him to bed for some snuggles and he was out like a light in seconds. He did it again just a little bit ago. He fussed because he wanted mommy to hold him while be slept. He has me wrapped around his tiny little fingers. Have you and DH worked out your donations for the month? Just a thought, maybe add a few more around ov time? I mean when DH and I were trying we bd'd several times for several months before we caught the egg. You just have it so much harder because you are using a donor and it's not like you would be able to (or even want to lol) take him off to bed whenever you pleased to make sure you got the egg. I really admire your strength and positive outlook on ttc. You handle it all so well, I was a constant wreck lol.


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> Rosa- how many eggs are they doing the first time? I was just thinking, you have a really good chance of twins or higher! Have you and DH considered the possibility? I'd be afraid of anything over 3 simply because there is such a risk. How strange that you'll be able to feel all the eggs moving around. I wonder what that would actually feel like... I'm so excited to hear how things turn out. I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed that the first time is a charm for you.

The amount of eggs depends on the quality. If it's a great embryo, we'll just put one in. I'm young (ish) and since my only problem is the tubes, one is good. If it doesn't work the first time, we're putting in two. Won't put in more than two. They have guidelines according to age and "issue." I go back and forth with twins. I'd love to have twins and just be done ttc! But I also don't want to worry about pregnancy complications or having them born way early and spending time in the hospital. 

I'll be sure to let you know what it feels like to be a hen house. :rofl: I hope that the first time works for me, too!

I'm glad to hear that things are going better for you. You sound happier. Glad that Roman is doing well. :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

Oh okay, I think I misunderstood. I, for some reason, thought they were going to stuff you with eggs and hope at least one stuck. That sounds like a horrible plan... My fingers will be crossed that you have one super amazing egg that takes right away. I always wanted twins but like you would worry about all the possible complications. I'm worried more about ttc again in the future because of my bought of premature labor. I thought I read somewhere that you are more likely to go into premature labor if you have previously, or am I just making that up? I couldn't stand it if I'd have had to leave Roman in the hospital. My brother-in-law's brother had twins and they came at 29 weeks. They are happy and healthy 3 year old girls now but I just can't imagine going through that. If you are blessed with twins I really hope you have a complication free pregnancy. 

:rofl: a hen house lol. Wouldn't it be so much easier if we could just lay an egg or two and wait for it to hatch into a baby? At leas that way you could hold a flashlight to the egg and keep an eye on the developing baby lol. 

You know, I am much much happier. Things are going so much better. It's still not easy having a newborn, but everyday gets just a little bit better. I really miss sleeping through the night but it's so easy to forget when he's making cute faces and snuggling me. This really is the greatest thing in the world.


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready- Fantastic bump!! You are so cute! 

Mrs!! It's so good to see you! Welcome back to the tww! I am happy that your life has settled down and you are back on the ttc train! 

MrsMM- Sorry about AF. She came for me too so we are sticking together for another cycle! Let's hope this one ends with bfp's for us! :)

Rosa- Waiting sucks!! But I'm so excited for everything to start for you! Can't wait to hear about all these eggs that you will be able to feel when you move, haha. 

Love- I'm happy to hear things are going more smoothly with little Roman! It must be a wonderful sight seeing DH with him. That would just melt my heart. 

Ny- Hope you are doing well hun!

:hi: Dee and Brandy!

Afm- Nada. haha. I went to Philadelphia last Wednesday with hopes of returning with a bfp but instead AF showed up on Thursday. Ugh. So we have decided to try 2 more cycles at the most and then probably start the process of IVF.


----------



## rosababy

They fertilize as many eggs as they can, and watch them grow in the petri dish for a few days, and whichever one (if any...PLEASE!!) is the best, they put in. If it's a super duper one, they put in one. If there are a few that are just okay, they may put in two, and hope that one sticks. If there are more than one fertilized egg and we only put one in, we freeze the rest.

Kiki, sorry about AF. :hugs: At least you have a plan...2 more natural cycles and then ivf. I'll be sure to let you know all the dirty details. :wacko:


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- It sounds kinda cute that someone watches your eggies grow in a petri dish. Do they do anything to them to pump them up while in there? Like feeding a goldfish.....

Kiki- yay for a vaca, boo for a bfn. At least if you hafta do IVF, you'll have learned a ton from Rosa's experience. I forget, had you already tried Clomid, IUI and all that fun stuff? 

Love- I think while I am in the hospital for those few days i'll attend a class for breast feeding. They offered one while I was there the last time, but I had already given up by then and didn't realize you could go backwards....They also offered a lactation consultant for me but it was 2 days after I quit and that actually pissed me off more so didn't meet with her. Now this time around i have a different outlook. I thought the pain and discomfort was just me, but I realize ALL women have a tough time at first so suck it up! 
Have you used your Chicco travel system yet? I am still at odds with myself over making a decision between brands. Lol. I hate decisions that are so huge!


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I'd totally ask for pictures of my potential child(ren) if someone was watching my fertilized eggs growing in a petri dish. How big do they allow them to grow before they implant them? 

Ny- going into it for the first time I wish I'd had some sort of idea what I was in for. I wasn't expecting it to be a cake walk but I also wasn't expecting it to be so painful in the very beginning. Definitely attend the class and see the consultant. If they don't offer it soon after birth, ask to see the consultant. I'm glad you are going to give it a real shot this time. We all struggle at first and we are all sore, but it gets better. We just have to grin and bare it for the sake of LO. It made me feel a ton better hearing that I wasn't the only one who cried and dreaded feedings early on. Now it's kind of relaxing and I start to doze off while he nurses. 
I love my chicco travel system! It's perfect for our needs and I love that on a really nice day I can just put him in the stroller part without the carrier. It's exactly what I was looking for. If you are having such a hard time deciding, perhaps spending a day up at BRU and walking around the aisles with each of the strollers you are considering. See which one just feels right. We were sold when we took ours for a test drive. LO isn't going to know the difference so it's all about what feels right to you.


----------



## ready4baby

What's a front to back carrier? Is there a brand for it? You girls don't seem to like it. How's the Moby working for you, Kylar?...

Hi Kiki! I'm so sorry about AF :hugs: I'm glad you guys are putting a timeframe on ttc the 'ole fashioned way so that you can move on when the time is right!


----------



## nypage1981

LOVE- every woman cries and breaks down the first few weeks! Seriously i've not heard one who didn't have some troubles at first. Now I know that, it will help me a whole bunch to get through it. I was kind of the only person I'd known to have a baby back in the day, so no one really gave any insight before hand. I never went into it fully convinced I was going to do it...so it was a bad mindset but Ella is so perfectly fine and never got sicknesses that most children get so I dont regret it too badly. The stroller- yea we have spent 2 days in BRU pushing them around. I like the way Chicco feels smoother than the graco but hate how inaccessable the basket seemed when the seat was fully reclined. Also, I didnt like the 2 flip up locks on the back wheels...I wish I could create my perfect stroller. It would be just a few tweaks here and there but im so picky I want it to have all the options! Does yours fold to standing? I also want that! But on the Graco, you are right, I HATE the latching the carseat into the stroller issue. I like how Chicco just locks in right away without having to fidget with those bungie things to secure it in well. Oh, the tribulations of being really picky. My sis ordered her system online based on some pics and was like here we go! Lol. Why can't I just be like that! 

Ready- I think front to back carrier means that its like a front back pack thingy with straps and buckles crisscrossing and you can change it to a back carrier as they get bigger? Either that or its just on your front, but they can either face you or face away from you. Front to back. Im not poitive but saw her picture of it so just know its the same thing we have already.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

My temp shot up this am. Still within normal post o range for me. But I kind of like to think it might be heading to a triphasic chart :) hopefully. 

Thought I was 3-4 dpo but I had o pains on Friday 8-26 so that puts me about 5-6 dpo :) fx'd tight. We seriously couldn't have tried any harder naturally!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- I went in not knowing how hard the first few days home would be. Thank god my mom came out several times that first week. The first couple days I couldn't stand to be alone and DH couldn't take time off work. Things got so much better after that initial surge of hormones. Damn those things lol. 
We picked our stroller the first time we looked at them in the store. Neither of us knew what to look for so we asked advice from one of the workers that DH knew who had kids of her own. She pointed us at the chicco and after comparing it to others we knew that's the one we wanted. Unless you custom design your stroller, which would probably cost a small fortune, there are cons to each one. It just becomes a matter of what you feel you can live with. I'm not sure what you mean by it folding to standing... You just life the lever by the handle and it collapses and then if you grab it by the same lever and pull it reopens quite easily. What really sold us was how the carrier just clicked into place. With the other strollers if you didn't buckle it in anyone could walk up and tip the carrier almost all the way out of the stroller. I still have baby brain moments where I'll forget what I was doing or my mind will just stall on me and I would worry about taking a different stroller out to a public area where someone could tip him. I'm sure it's unlikely to happen but it's still a fear. It's a tough decision. What does DH think of your choices?


----------



## nypage1981

Some fold up, but they are standing on their own. So no bending down to the ground to life it, unfold it, fold it, etc....Oh plans to take 2 weeks off with me. Thank god! Should help quite a lot. He thinks for me to just choose already:) He is fine with spending more, but if the features that get us to spend $100 more are not worth it, then he wants me to go with cheaper Graco onees......but yea, the Graco one that we like- if not secured in by those two hooks it would flip totally out. I dont like that. And it folds to the ground so I hafta bend down and do it. I dont want that either. Eddie Bauers fold to standing and some chicco I think. Then they can just free stand. We are wondering if travel system is even how we want to go anymore as there are really nice light weight strollers, and we can buy one of those snap n go frames for the infant carrier and those are much lighter....


----------



## MrsMM24

LOVE, Roman just sounds like a joy! Reminding me of our daughter, exact same thing. As I mentioned before, we supplemented with formula, she was a greedy LO! :flower: You are thinking just like we are. Because it is so hard to just get the "donation" whenever we want, we decided to increase the amount of times we request a shipment. Cover more bases. Hopefully it will cause an all out egg-chase this month!!! :haha:

KIKI, sorry that AF flew that broom in, I know how you are feeling. I am getting some really different and stron vibes about Sept, so I am thinking that you and I are due for a bfp soon!!! FXD!

MRSI, the temp spike is sounding so very promising. FXD!! How awesome to come back and get that bfp!!! GL :dust:


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- It sounds kinda cute that someone watches your eggies grow in a petri dish. Do they do anything to them to pump them up while in there? Like feeding a goldfish.....

HA! So, that's what I'll call my bean (WHEN I get pregnant!). My goldfish. :flower: I don't think they do anything, just let "nature" take its course, which is why some don't make it.



loveinbinary said:


> Rosa- I'd totally ask for pictures of my potential child(ren) if someone was watching my fertilized eggs growing in a petri dish. How big do they allow them to grow before they implant them?

I think they do give us pics! I saw a few on another thread. I'm pumped for that! I have pics of everything else...tests and things. If you ever want a pic of my endometriosis, just let me know! :rofl: I also get to watch the monitor during the transfer, so I can see them putting in the embryos! How fun!


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm just here, not to be depressing, but because i wanted to let you ladies know that my scan today was bad news :cry:
They think the baby died last week and could find no heartbeat :-(
I have to decide if to have a ERPC or let nature take its course.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## rosababy

Oh my gosh. Dee. I am so so sorry. That is terrible. :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MrsMM24

DEE, :hugs: I am so sorry to hear that. I know how you must be feeling. Please try to stay strong. :hugs: My condolences to you and yours....


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, :cry: oh I'm so very sorry.... :hugs: You aren't depressing--this is exactly the place to share the good news and bad about ttc. That's what we're here for. Plenty of us have gone through the painful times and can relate to how very sad it is. Are they super sure? There isn't any way that it's just too early or a bad view to find the heartbeat?


----------



## Deethehippy

ready4baby said:


> Dee, :cry: oh I'm so very sorry.... :hugs: You aren't depressing--this is exactly the place to share the good news and bad about ttc. That's what we're here for. Plenty of us have gone through the painful times and can relate to how very sad it is. Are they super sure? There isn't any way that it's just too early or a bad view to find the heartbeat?

They got a 2nd opinion and everything :-(


----------



## ready4baby

Deethehippy said:


> They got a 2nd opinion and everything :-(

Ugh...I'm so so sorry Dee. :nope: It just isn't fair; I know how awful it feels. We go through so much to create the ones we love and the ones we lose. Take care of yourself...


----------



## loveinbinary

MrsM- Roman really is a joy, though sometimes I don't see it that way because I'm exhausted or not feeling well. But the truth is I couldn't be happier, even when I'm up all night with him. It's amazing how one little life can change you as a person. I really hope getting more shipments will be just the thing that gets you your bfp. I admire you and your OH for being so strong through this. I was wondering, what made you decide who was going to get pregnant, if it isn't too intrusive of me to ask. 

Rosa- :rofl: you can share whatever pictures you have lol. Great place to start a baby book. "this is your very first picture, you were barely two cells at this point". Is DH going to be with you when they do the transfer? How exciting that you get to watch!!! They aren't even my eggs and I want to watch lol. 

Dee- huge huge :hugs: I am so very sorry. Don't think you are being depressing. As ready said, this is what we are here for. The good news and the bad. Those who ttc together stick together, no matter what. They are 110% sure the bean didn't make it? Did they see any cause for it? I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh no...im so sorry Dee. Was that your first scan? I am very sad for this news:( I pray for a total recovery and healing to you and your family.


----------



## repogirl813

dee i am sooo sorry to hear this!!! It brings tears to my eyes, i know how bad you wanted this and how excited you were to finally be as far as you were!! I remember being there a few years back, and it was the most emotional thing i had ever been through, i pray for a fast recovery and take the time you need to heal and get through this!!!


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> Rosa- :rofl: you can share whatever pictures you have lol. Great place to start a baby book. "this is your very first picture, you were barely two cells at this point". Is DH going to be with you when they do the transfer? How exciting that you get to watch!!! They aren't even my eggs and I want to watch lol.

Oh I got pictures from everything. Doc was like and here's your liver...looks good! I'm like you DO know we're not trying to make babies with my liver, right? :dohh: lol! Yes, DH will be with me, but I'm not sure if he'll be in the actual room. As far as I know, it only takes a minute, and there are a few nurses, doc, and embryologist, so there may not be a lot of room in the room. I'll see if they can give me a dvd. If so, I'll post it! :rofl:


----------



## Kiki0522

Dee- I am so sorry! :hugs: i know there really arent words to say to make you feel any better but we are all here anytime you need to talk! It is just not fair. I dont understand. Ugh. I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

LOVE, I understand exactly how you feel. Our daughter has truly changed both of us a people, as women. She is precious, and adoring. She is so happy, she becomes all we think about when times are not so favorable. After having her, we totally became different people, but we did it together so we still like who we each became :hugs: As for deciding who gets preg (and I haven't come across a point where someone is too intrusive yet :haha: ) My DW is an officer, I am a fitness fanatic, and studied personal health. I am also "immune" to pain :haha: so we decided early on that I would carry. Her job is rather demanding and stressful and it just wouldn't be a good idea. When we underwent testing (we both had to although I was carrying) we did agree that she would carry if for some reason physically the doc felt I could not. I had our daughter 8 yrs ago and it was wonderful. Our donors have resembled her as much as humanly possible without being related. After good discussions, we just settled on me being the 1st choice.

*AFM...* today is CD4. The evil witch is spotting her way out of the space!! I think that we will be having an early OV this month. "Donations" are set to begin arriving the week of the 12th. We are determined to catch this eggy, we are excited and have such a good feeling about this month! how awesome to have a June Baby!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Dee :hugs: I'm so sorry to to hear that. I'm not caught up on anything so idk how far along u were. :hugs: Kiki is right. There really are no wOrds that can make it better except you've got a great support system here! 

I wish I could relate to all the pg talk. :( lol almost everyone is prego.. And I had no clue about a lot of stuff ur talkin about ( I'm a goof) 

So I'll just say before I get my day started that. I honestly have no clue what dpo I'm on.. But my bbs are sore and tender nips too. Yesterday, I seriously had gas every 5 seconds it was bad. Embarrassingly bad. Good thing I was off work and stayed home. Went to bed at 9pm couldn't stay awake anymore. Then woke up at 4am to potty and felt really nauseated. Temps getting higher. Wishful thinking but I really really want this to be it!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Dee- I am so so so sorry for your loss. It's not fair! I don't understand why it happens. Almost to the point where I am actually afraid that I will get pregnant again only to lose the baby. I don't know if I can handle another loss. But we have to keep trying. It will happen for us! I believe that! :hugs: If you need to talk, you know we are all here for you!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Mrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh!!! I missed you so so so much! Where have you been woman?! So much to catch up on! I will be in the TWW in a few days. I had a screwy cycle last month and was 3 days late, so I am not really sure on what day this month I will ov. We are just have constant sex to be sure! DH is sooo happy! Lol!! Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Omg Brandi!! I am so sorry to have not been on so long. Dh and I took a long break because personal life was way too crazy to focus on ourselves. From Gma passing in February to my little sister to my step moms cancer it's been a while ride. 

One day dh and I were like... Let's give it a try and had sex every day for a week through my fertile period. 
Something tells me I'm absolutely positive this is it. It's different than any cycle I've had from all the gas to my lower back hurting like h*** tonight to the waves of nausea I've had today and last night to the off cramps when I'm a week from af. Something just seems different! 

I'm so sorry you lost your little one. I had to double loom when I saw that you were comin into the tww again. :( I'm so sorry. But hopefully we catch it together and are bump buddies!! 

Dh and I have never had this much sex. Out of the last 21 days, we've bd'd 11 of them lol. A big improvement from earlier this year eh ;) hee hee. 

I'm so glad to talk to you again!!


----------



## rosababy

MrsI, those are some promising symptoms!! When are you testing??

Afm, got my IVF schedule yesterday! :headspin: Injections to start Sept 16, retrieval Oct 7, transfer either Oct 10 or 12. I'm guessing the 12th. Yippeee!! The ONLY caveat is that my doc will be gone for the few days before my retrieval. I have like 4 appointments for u/s that week, so I'm not sure if he noticed or what... The receptionist said he might have to change my schedule.

I will be LIVID if I have to wait another cycle because he's not available. My dh reminds me that even he has a life, and if I didn't want a "boutique" setting with the same doc every time, I could have gone to a huge clinic where people didn't know me very well. Blah blah blah. Just be there so you don't have to change my appt. :brat:


----------



## Kylarsmom

ready4baby said:


> What's a front to back carrier? Is there a brand for it? You girls don't seem to like it. How's the Moby working for you, Kylar?...
> 
> Hi Kiki! I'm so sorry about AF :hugs: I'm glad you guys are putting a timeframe on ttc the 'ole fashioned way so that you can move on when the time is right!

i like it!! but its not as easy as i thought it would be, i think ijust need more practice!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Dee! My heart is breaking for you!!! I am so sorry for your loss, I seriously cannot imagine. God will take care of you, trust in him and his healing. Will be praying for you sweet lady!!!

MRS! I've missed you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ready4baby

Kylarsmom said:


> i like it!! but its not as easy as i thought it would be, i think ijust need more practice!

I'm looking at a baby k'tan...it's like a moby but it's stitched together in a loop instead of loose fabric. You kind of put it on like a tshirt. I think I may try that :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

:) thank u kylar. Your little one is so precious!! I can't wait to join you guys! 

Rosa- I would be livid too if u have to wait another cycle. Tell that dr he needs to reschedule his stuff so u can get the ball Rollin!!

Afm- still have lower back ache. Constipation is setting in.. :( sore bbs and this headache that comes and goes with neck tension.. 
My fingers are so crossed this is it!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I caved and bought a cheap $ store test... When should I take it?


----------



## Deethehippy

How many DPO are you Mrs?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

About 8.

Late this morning about 11am, my body started aching. Like when u have the flu and your body aches. That's not gone away. :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Bfn :(


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- how much does one of those cost? Sounds a lot easier than a moby wrap. Not sure I could figure one of those out lol. 

Rosa- I'd be rather irate if they make you wait. I'm sure they would regret it. Crazy hormonal woman desperate for a baby, that's the most frightening thing in the world lol. Maybe mention it the next time you see him? Put on a sad face and puppy dog eyes. Men generally can't resist that. 

Mrs- your symptoms sound so promising!! Don't let one bfn get you down. I had several before finally getting my bfp, 5 days after af was due at that. Ny also had a late bfp so it's very possible you are just testing too early. Don't give up just yet!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

:) thank you love. I'm hoping. I need to just forget about it an wait for af.. :/


----------



## loveinbinary

Forgetting about it is the hardest part. Every bfn I saw hit me like a punch to the stomach. By the time af was late I was convinced she was just playing some silly game on me and sooner or later she would show. My fingers are tightly crossed that this is finally it for you!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh thank you love. I dug my test out of the trash to look at it again.. Evap :/ that's what I get for looking. I have an ept.. For tomorrow.. I might just hold off tho...


----------



## loveinbinary

What kind of test did you take? If you have one, I'd take a cheapie test tomorrow and save the ept for a few days from now. A lot of women don't get their bfp until after af is due.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ya the one I took today was cheapy $ store brand. I only have one other and that's the ept. I'm going to wait and see what my temp does. Probably won't test in the morning.can't wait to see what my temp looks like tomorrow


----------



## Deethehippy

8DPO is too early for an accurate result Mrs, keep testing! good luck 

Also i got an 'evap' at 10dpo which came up after an hour, turned out to be my BFP so don't give up!


----------



## ready4baby

Love, the wrap is 50 or 55 but I would get it with a coupon...supposedly it is sold at buy buy baby. I'm intimidated by all the fabric of the moby, to be honest. Do you think babies have to be held the more you hold them? Like do you set yourself up for trouble by carrying them around?

Mrs, you naughty girl...testing far too early! :) Be patient and I hope your temp stays nice and high in the morning. :thumbup: 

Dee, how are you?...


----------



## Deethehippy

I am ok thanks Ready, just sad.
Probably going to have the ERPC done, need to phone tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol I know.. Naughty me :) temp still up this am 97.6 :) Normal post o temp. This wait is killing me.. Ah. Af due thurs or Friday so we shall see


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- the wraps are so expensive. Part of me is tempted to buy a couple yards of fabric and make one myself lol. Like I have time for that. I think regardless of how often you hold LO, they are still going to want to be held almost constantly anyways, at least early on. For the last 9 months all they know is you. They spent all their time tucked safely inside and very close to you. They feel safe. Now they are on the outside and have no idea what to make of it. Being close makes them feel secure and it's also good for your milk supply. As they get older you can work with them on not being held quite as much. But honestly, after you have him you won't want to put him down. In the hospital I was rarely not holding him, I never let him go unless someone else was holding him. I would sleep with him snuggled on my chest. Even when I came home I had a hard time letting him go, I felt like I should always be holding him. 

Dee- I'm so sorry. I am sad for you. I wish there was something I could say or do. It's just not fair.


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Bfn :(

8 dpo is too early, girl. Test again in a few days. Bfns can suck it, can't they? :gun:



loveinbinary said:


> Rosa- I'd be rather irate if they make you wait. I'm sure they would regret it. Crazy hormonal woman desperate for a baby, that's the most frightening thing in the world lol. Maybe mention it the next time you see him? Put on a sad face and puppy dog eyes. Men generally can't resist that.

I would be more than irate. However, (I can't remember if I mentioned this or not) my dh reminded me that this is to be expected with a small clinic where everyone knows my name. :haha: Docs have lives. If I wanted it the other way, I could go to the huge clinics, but the trade off is having a different doc each time. At this point I'd almost prefer that, but I'd still have to wait another cycle if I up and moved now, so I'll just stay put. :sulk:

I could certainly try the puppy dog eyes. I haven't cried there in a while either. Maybe that'll work...


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- good luck with that. Lol. I hope you can do the IVF so so bad!

Ready- I like those baby Ktan but yea, think i may not want to spend all that money on one.....I worry that carrying him will make him too dependant also...But having a sling just may help you be able to do dishes or something if you already are holding him all the time. Otherwise its tough walking around the house one armed trying to get anything done. 

Love- is Roman sleeping in his crib at all? 

Dee- hope you are feeling better....what has made you decide on the ERPC? 

MRS- hope its bfp and you are just too early. ...which you ARE pretty early! Lol. jumpin the gun, are we?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol yes. I suppose I did. Pretty good self control to not test since lol. Temps still up. I'm about 10 dpo now. Wish they'd go triphasic so I could Just tell already. :| I'm testing Thursday if af hasn't shown. Might do it Wednesday instead tho ;)


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- doctors have lives?!?!? Wtf is that all about :haha: unfortunately you can't win with everything. I would have made the same choice you did, risk having appointments moved to have a personal relationship with your doctor as aposed to just seeing Joe shmoe every time. 

Ny- sometimes.. We worked out a trick to getting him to sleep a little better-- we feed him, swaddle him then put him back to breast till he gets drowsy then we put him in the carrier and rock him to sleep. Then we put the carrier in the crib lol. Last night he slept with us though. DH and I had a disagreement, then we got emotional and layed in bed cuddling and Roman wanted in on it. We tried to put him down once he was sound asleep but he woke up a few minutes later. So he came to bed with us and slept 6 hours. It was wonderful. 

In other news, Roman is 3 weeks old today! I can't believe it!! We are still getting to know eachother but my little peanut is wonderful. I can't imagine how I lived before him. Everything has changed since having him and it's the best thing that could have happened to me.


----------



## rosababy

Love, LOL! I have to remind myself that docs have lives too. It's like the little kids who think teachers live at the schools. :haha: I love the clinic, so I guess this is part of the tradeoff. Hopefully the schedule won't change much if at all. 

I love looking at your avatar now. Roman is a DOLL!!! I'm so glad to hear things are going better for you. What a blessing. 3 weeks?! Wow. Time flies.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ah ladies, the wait is killing me! So is this lower backache that comes and goes... Just need the next few days to go by fast!


----------



## nypage1981

Love- thats funny that the car seat is in the crib for him to sleep! He must not enjoy sleeping flat on his back. My sister's new little girl wont either, and she bought this beautiful bassinet for her and she wont have it! She is sleeping in her "little lamb" bouncer seat each night! Are you all healed up from that c section? 

Mrs.- gotta be patient so there's no questioning the results this time! Hope you made a baby! Lol. Only....3 days to test time! So, you'll be 14 DPO? 

Rosa- when do you find out if you can do the IVF this cycle? Or do you know for sure that he will be gone?

I cant stop scrubbing! Lol.Im not usually very OCD with cleaning or organizing but I cannot stop cleaning out cupboards, filling trash bag after trash bag, on my knees and the bottom of appliances, in nooks and crannies that I shouldnt be in, washing all my little baby clothes:) I am exhausted and have to work 8 hours tonight and be up early for first day of school tomorrow> AAAAAGHHHHHH! I need to refrain from Nesting before working next time. Yesterday I nested for like 10 hours! Today its been about 4 hours...and I work til 1230pm. Im doomed! I wish this need to clean would never go away though...I feel much better with a clean home at all times! I sometimes let it get away from me for too too long!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- when do you find out if you can do the IVF this cycle? Or do you know for sure that he will be gone?

At least you have a clean house! That's an awful lot of cleaning though...

I'll find out tomorrow. The receptionist said she would ask him in the morning and call me. If I don't hear by lunch time, you better believe I'll be on the phone, pestering. I wonder if he'll just change it by a week or so...I'm trying not to dwell on it, but that's not going so well. :blush:


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- so you mean teachers don't live at the school?!? Lol just teasing. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that your doctor's life can be postponed so your IVF can be on schedule. Thank you for the compliments on Roman. I really need to upload all the pictures I've taken of him. My phone is never far so I can catch every bit of cuteness, I just never find the time to download them to my computer. Seriously, the time really does fly. I'm afraid to blink because next thing I'll know he'll be a year old. I need more newborn cuddles, I'm not ready for him to grow up just yet!! Soon it'll be you. You'll get your bfp and then in a blink you'll be holding your LO. 

Ny- DH and I have agreed Roman can sleep wherever be wants if it'll allow us to catch a couple hours at night. We are useless of we are running on empty. Give it a little time and I'm sure he'll sleep just fine in his crib. Until there we will take what we can get. My incision doesn't hurt at all anymore, hasn't for a while. It does tingle when I sneeze though lol. I feel pretty much back to normal. 
I remember nesting.. Ugh. I enjoy cleaning but while nesting you just run yourself into the ground and still aren't satisfied. Just wait till you have LO.. Then your house goes to sh*t and you're too exhausted to do much about it. Some days the question is do I catch a nap or clean the kitchen because I know I won't have time for both. So thankful I have DH around to help. Soon I'll figure out how to juggle it all.. Maybe lol. Just don't wear yourself out too much. Being pregnant is exhausting enough as is.


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSI, that is sooo early, but I see that the waiting and SS is really taking its toll on you. GL FXXD!! for you in 2 more days.... come on bfp... :dust:

:hugs: @ DEE!!!

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ladies- just thought I'd update. My temp went up this morning. I didn't test in case it wa a fluke. But I woke up hot and sweaty I'm about 11 dpo now. I'm getting ansy!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Great news Mrs!! I am really rooting for you!!!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok, Ive read some of the posts but not all. 

I have a very heavy heart today. Found out yesterday that my dear cousin (we are like sisters, I have a very small family) who is pregnant with her first, and 24 years old, her baby has trisomy 13, which is fatal. His baby heart is really bad and he is severely deformed. They said she may not carry him much longer and he will die shortly after birth. We are all just devastated. I mean not that any misscarraige is easy, but shes far wnough it would be a still birth or he could be born alive and die soon after, which to ME would be harder. I cannot fathom what she is going through, but my aunt says so far she is taking it better than she would think. I just cant imagine, bonding with this baby in your belly and then having to continue to carry it in your belly knowing it will die. Not hving a baby shower or getting excited for the hospital trip. Ughhh .. life's not fair, but I know God has a plan. Just please keep her and her OH in your prayers. :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh my kylar that's awful! I couldn't imagine. I can only hope they pull through ok. Oh that's so sad I don't even know what to say. I'll pray for them both. 

Thank u for the good wishes. I'm really hoping this is it. Bout darn time already.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Love- TOo bad I read your advice too little too late. I hate an AWEFUL night last night at work. After nesting for days, and all day yesterday before work I was at my breaking point. I broke down because my body is failing me, it hurts in my back and my knee has bursitis or something so im a mess. I cried for like ever just frustrated with myself. I should have rested more and taken it easy and NOW i know the meaning of over doing it. So today is more relaxing. My knee kept me up the entire night and I ended up watching bad lifetime movies and eating cereal all night because the pain kept me awake anyways. Im just fed up! GRRR GRRRR GRRRRR. 

Glad Roman will sleep somewhere at least. Your way could either make it hard for him to get a routine, or make him very very laid back and able to go with the flow wherever he is at. We will see which it does! Lol. 

Kylar- sorry they are dealing with that. Very sad:( 

Mrs yay for temps up. Better sign than temps down!


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, yay! FX FX FX I hope you get great news in a day or two. Wouldn't that be a trip?

Heather, what an awful awful story. Once in awhile you hear about some terrible statistically-unlikely thing that you pray up and down will never happen to you. Ugh, my heart goes out to them.

Ny, sorry to hear you had such a lousy night :hugs: It gets pretty miserable towards the end, huh? I hope you feel better after some rest...

AFM, the last two days I've had a few crampy spells in my side and lower back. Not like a period pain but definitely an ache. What the heck is that? I never know what is "normal" and what should be concerning. I don't know what braxton hicks feel like, although I hear they can start early. Could be round ligament pain, but it's not sharp and stabbing like I've felt before. I feel like an idiot calling my doc office for little things.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Ready- I think with my daughter it wasn't that miserable for me, but what a difference 7 years is making on my body. I feel so embarrassed and shamed by it too so that's really bringing me down. 

I remember crampiness around 20 weeks also. And then now, its upped a lot as well. Cramps have become a normal occurance along with bad BH. I would call them for little things if it will make you feel better. Specially since you are at 21 weeks and haven't had anything to call about really so its not like you've done it a lot.


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSI, FXD!! :dust: I hope this is just the start to some great news!

KYLARS, :hugs: :hugs: Your cousin and your family are in my prayers during this difficult time. I can't even imagine what you and your family are going through. :hugs:

*AFM... *I am CD8 and hoping that OV on time. I had a longer cycle after MC so hopefully cycle #2 is a little better if not back on track. This cycle I had a couple of heavy days, which was totally abnormal for me. Normally I have short, and med-light flow. I just hope that the OV happens in about a week. We have the "donation" dates all set up, just to cover bases. We will have more this month. I am not sure about my chart however, it is gearing up to look a little strange already. GL Ladies! :dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! Just stopping to check in. I am so excited for this month! We are all lined up for a perfect BFP! I can't wait to start testing!

Mrs.- I am hoping and praying for you this month!

Rosa- I am sooo excited for you with starting the IVF. You tell that DR that I said, "NO DAYS OFF!"

Love- 3wks already?!?! Wow! That was fast! I am so glad things are running smoother with sweet little Roman now!

Just an FYI, I make a great (well, i think so, lol) crochet carrier slings for babies. I have one that I am finishing up right now that I will post pics of when it's done. I do mostly custom orders on them. If anyone is interested, you can shoot me a message.

Kylersmom- We will be keeping them and you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh ladies it seems that we're all full of aches and pains today. Alright..! Line up I'm divvying up massages! (wiggled fingers) ok who's first lol. 

Ny- do you have a body pillow? I have hardware in my leg and my body pillow is one of my best friends at night. hubby gets a little jealous sometimes cuz I snuggle with the pillow and lean back on him for support. SUUUPPPER comfy! 

MrsM- have you tried green tea? One month I drank my weight in it before o, and there was no guessing as to what ewcm was. Blammo- wish that month would have been it. But after I joined this board I got a little psychotic about ttc. He'd walk in on me looking at opks and look at me weird. Plus come to find out.. it's very Unattractive to whine for bd time. We kind of had a hard time with that. So once I chilled out about it and focused on our lives a little more.. There's been a lot more woo-hoo lately. We've bd'd 14x this cycle! And I'm on cd 25 woot! We're rockin it now lol


----------



## rosababy

Lots of aches and pains today! :hugs: Heating pads? Special pillows? Not sure how to help.

IVF schedule is staying the same! Doc said it's fine for the nurse to do the ultra sounds and he'll be here for my retrieval. Yippee!!

So, we're looking at a possible beta on October 26th. Hopefully I'll have excellent news that day! :baby:


----------



## nypage1981

Mrs- I sure do have a body pillow! Just not helping much. its nice so my knees dont touch though. I hate that. I did the green tea also. Then I kinda got addicted to it and now I still like to drink it! Lol. Hope you get a great test result in the next day or two. If not, then keep up the great BDing:) 

Rosa- yay for the IVF going forward. Woooo hoooo! Thats the news you wanted to hear, now lets get that Halloween BFP! 

MM- can the donation dates be changed ever once they're made? Hope you get it right for this cycle !


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSI, did you just drink Green Tea? I don't drink coffee or caffiene in large does, I only drink Black and Green Tea. Is there another way to get alot of green tea in my system? I am sure I would have no problem trying green tea.

NY, yes, we can change them, but the clinic tries to set things up where a +OPK means come in early the next morning and the morning after that. We will be doing DIY at home as well this cycle, in order to cover more bases and save some money.... I hope this cycle proves successful as well. Thnx!


----------



## loveinbinary

Kylar- I'm so sorry for your cousin. It's such a terrible thing to happen and incredibly unfair. 

ny- well.. now you know for next time. Several times I wore myself into the ground cleaning only to realize I wasn't able to just rest afterwards because of work or errands. I'm sorry you are in so much pain. Get DH to rub your back and put a hot or cold compress on your knee. Try to take it easy from here out. Ask for help. You need to rest and relax while you can because you are going to need the energy to care for LO while recovering from a section. I regretted the fact that I didn't sleep the night before my induction and then the entire 4 days I was there after having him. You have to remember to take care of yourself for LO's sake. 
At this point DH and I don't care what effect sleeping in his carrier will have. We figure we can cross that bridge later lol. For now we are just happy to catch a few hours at night. We are going to start working on a bedtime routine to see if it helps any. 

Mrs!! I'm so excited to see how your test comes out!! I have a good feeling about you!!

Ready- The cramps are pretty normal. As LO gets bigger your body keeps stretching trying to make room. I never really had BH as contractions, they were more cramp like pains. Call your doctor if it would make you feel better. My doctor always stressed that it's better to call over nothing than to not call over something. 

MrsM- my fingers are crossed for you!! Hopefuly those extra donation days are all you need. It's always hard ttc after a mc, your body is trying to regulate itself and sometimes the new 'normal' isn't the same as before. Just don't give up hope!! You'll get the perfect little peanut you deserve. 

brandy- all lined up for a perfect bfp? YAY!!! Tons and tons of :sex: I assume lol. I really hope this is it for you. 
oooh!! I would love a custom sling! Especially from one of my very lovely bnb ladies. I went to this breastfeeding support group and one of the moms there makes this absolutely adorable crochet owl hat, it was just the cutest thing ever. 

Rosa!!!! That is WONDERFUL news! Who cares if the nurses do the ultrasounds. As long as the doctor is there for the retrieval and doesn't have 'other plans' lol. I can't wait to hear about it! This is just so exciting!

I can't believe it's already been 3 weeks. The time is just going so fast. Soon he's not going to want all the mommy snuggles he craves now. Part of me wants him to never grow up.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love is our little cheerleader! U go girl!! I guess we're all cheerleaders on team BFP!! lol


----------



## loveinbinary

:bunny: everyone cheered me on when I was trying so I'm spreading the encouragement! I'm positive it's what got me to where I am now. It can only help right?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Fo sho :) <~ hehe I love saying that! 

I wondering if I should test tomorrow or the next day.. Bleh. I told myself to not get worked up about this, but it can't be helped lol


----------



## loveinbinary

Well if you have any more cheapie tests I'd say go ahead and test tomorrow, but I was also a testaholic lol. If you do test just keep in mind that if it is bfn, that doesn't mean it isn't still too early. I tested the day af was due and still got a bfn. Didn't get my bfp until af was 5 days late.


----------



## nypage1981

Love- my baby was off to second grade today:( Oh my. It is too fast!


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- :[ I don't want him to grow up!! He's just so damn cute when he sleeps on me. I never want it to end.


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- yay for the IVF going forward. Woooo hoooo! Thats the news you wanted to hear, now lets get that Halloween BFP!

YES!!! Halloween BFP here I come!! I gotta say though, I'll need all the pma I can get. I seriously go between this will never work and how can this not work like every 10 minutes! lol!



loveinbinary said:


> Rosa!!!! That is WONDERFUL news! Who cares if the nurses do the ultrasounds. As long as the doctor is there for the retrieval and doesn't have 'other plans' lol. I can't wait to hear about it! This is just so exciting!

Thanks!! Yes, he said he would be there for the retrieval, so that's a relief.



nypage1981 said:


> Love- my baby was off to second grade today:( Oh my. It is too fast!

Big day! The teachers will be good to your baby. :hugs: Second grade is my favorite grade to teach. Such cuties.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

:coffee: sitting here waiting for the next two days to pass.......


----------



## repogirl813

kylar, i am soo sorry about your cousin i will be praying!!!

afm, baby is very high up, sometimes soo uncomfortable when she moves, like she's trying to kick my boobs or something. Have been having what i think are braxton hicks, not really sure i don't remember any of this 8 years ago when my son was born. But i am still working 50 hours a week, really beginning to think that i should think about cutting down as i am getting a little worn down!


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- just for you. My daughter tells me today after her first day that she had a wonderful day, is going to like 2nd grade, and "boy, her teacher sure is a nice lady":) It was cute. I am glad it went well for her. 

Hope you are all nice and tucked into bed actually getting some sleep! I dont do that anymore.......


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Good morning ladies :)

Check out my chart! Temp still up. 12 dpo today. I wanted to test but got scared :) I will tomorrow or Friday for sure. The past 5 days Ive been up at 4am to potty. It's weird. I've always slept through the night. Now I know without a doubt that I will wake up.. It's odd. At the moment I don't feel like af is coming. In fact the sore bbs have faded a little bit.. Idk.. Fx'd!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Mrs


----------



## nypage1981

Hope it stays up!


----------



## MrsMM24

GL MRSI!!! FXD!!! Looking to hear of what sounds like a bfp!!! Temps stay high!!

NY, our little girl started 3rd grade last week... she said the same thing after her first day, "I had a wonderful day! :flower:

CD9, I started with my OPKs this morning. I will use a 2nd this evening. I am also monitoring my CM this cycle. I want to try the cervix, but I am not sure I know exactly what it should feel and seem like. Prior to the MC, I was like clockwork, CD14 or CD15 OV, 1st cycle @ MC I was at CD20, I am not sure what this cycle will bring. However, I have been using the robitussin, Primrose, and B-6, so let's hope I am looking for an OV this weekend or early next week! FXD! :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

MM- I had used all of that too, but it was the cycle that I began taking a baby aspirin that suddenly produced bfp. Not saying you should do it, but I can only say what I did differently after 14 months after my MC! I had a feeling that my lining was kind of bad so that was supposed to pump it up and produce a better implantation spot or something.


----------



## MrsMM24

NY, I actually thought about that after reading posts to a few ladies FF charts, I work right here where a CVS is so I may run across the street at lunch and do that... Thanks. So baby aspirin, will it indicate that or is there a certain dosage that I should be looking for? I am interested in ANYTHING that will help! Thanks!


----------



## nypage1981

Its all like 81mg I believe. Its called lo dose aspirin and is all the same amount. And just take the one/day. However, just goole it to make sure its fine for you. I do not know your personal health history. For example, if you have a bleeding disease ( can't remember the name) you should not be on it as it does thin your blood. Thats what is supposed to be making implantation better because it prevents clots at the implantation site in your uterus that our bodies naturally build up sometimes and the clots prevent the egg from implanting. So just check to make sure you dont have anything that is not advised to take with baby aspirin! I didnt notice any bleeding more or anything strange when on it so dont think it does THAT much at the low dose but just look it up on your own to make sure.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank u Ladies! :) I'm kind of nervous. . . 

MM- when it comes to feeling your cervix.. I would start feeling it every day at the same time and chart it. After a month or two you'll recognize what it feels like throughout your cycle. Just takes a little practice. I got a little psycho about it, and bought speculums to chart with those. It faREAKED me out. If I had a normal cervix it would have been fine. But I had some dysplasia and didn't know what I was looking at. :( so I dont recommend it.. 
Start slow.. And baby steps. ;p


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks NY, I haven't ever had any indication of a bleeding disease or complex, and have been super healthy for quite some time. I will give the doc a call and then run and pick them up. I really appreciate it.

MRSI, I have been feeling now for a couple of days, but not charting since I wasn't familiar, I just noted. Now with that information,I think I will log it on the chart itself and see if it changes. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi brandi! I see u there:hi:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh no.. I just checked cp and wiped cm on toilet paper.. :( it's brown/red tinged. That's a good sign af is on her way :( I know it could be implantation. But I hacked this morning and it wasn't there :'( I just know she'll be here tonight or tomorrow :( we'll see what happens


----------



## ready4baby

Boo, Mrs! Stay away :witch: I insist!!

Your avatar is so cute...


----------



## loveinbinary

MrsM- personally I wouldn't bother with checking your cervix. I tried this for a while and found it to be quite unreliable. One cycle I ended up being 2 weeks late and my cervix was doing all the things the wonderful world of google said it would do in early pregnancy but alas af was just playing games with me. The cycle of my bfp, my cervix screamed "not pregnant". My cervix was actually quite open for several weeks before it finally moved too high for me to feel. That's just my experience with it. I've read several places that it can be pretty unreliable as your cervix can change rather quickly from one state to another. Some people swear by it though so it's really up to you. 

So I went to my breastfeeding support group again this week. It's so nice talking with other women about everything I'm going through. I've made a couple friends and have gotten so much helpful advice. After much debate, I'm pretty sure I'm going to switch pediatricians. Roman is up to 7lbs 6.5oz which is an ounce and a half gain from Friday. We go back to the doctor on Friday and I'm sure she's going to say he's not gaining enough still. She wanted him back at his birth weight by this visit. He's long and lean but certainly not sickly thin in any way. He breastfeeds all day and quite frequently then at night he does get some formula. His pediatrician is really nice but I feel there is just too much pressure for him to gain x amount of weight in x amount of time and if he doesn't that means I'm not giving him enough formula. She said an ounce after every feeding wasn't enough. So 2-4 ounces after every breastfeeding session... What's the point of breastfeeding? My supply will go to shit and I'll have to switch to formula full time. Not what I want. I figure as long as he is healthy and is still active and alert, it doesn't matter if he isn't gaining as much weight as the standard says. He's healthy and happy and I won't let anything bad happen to him. 

Oh Mrs!! Af stay AWAY!!! Stupid witch. Stop checking your cp!!! Early in my pregnancy I was always checking and ended up irritating my cervix which caused me to bleed a bit.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I hope I just scratched something. :( my fingernails are a little long to be doing that. I hope I hope I hope that is all. It was only up I side there. No pure color just tinged. So its not on panties and isnt there when I wipe. Shame one shame on me!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers for my cousin. I will keep you updated when she has the baby as to what happens :( 

Mrs- I hope its IB for yoU!! I had it both times so its totally possible! 

All this talk about everyones kids going to school makes me sad , I know one day my boys will be that big and I'm sure it will be in the blink of an eye, it goes so fast!!


----------



## rosababy

Heather, I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin. :hugs: That is so so sad. 

Ny, glad your daughter had a great day! She sounds adorable. Sorry you're not sleeping well. It's almost over though! :thumbup: Eye on the prize!

MrsI, FX that the pink is only implantation or just random spotting. Remember, lots of women spot when they are pregnant. It's not over yet.

Love, so glad you found some buddies to share your experience with in real life. That helps so much. I say switch peds. Find a doc who you feel comfortable with. 

Nothing new for me. Just waiting. Meds arrive on Saturday! :happydance: I'm preparing myself for a huge scary a*s box of needles! Yikes!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Love - your avatar pic is awesome - how cute??!! Sorry about the feeding problems, my son was always slow to gain weight but even at age 11 now he is still a very small child, each child is different and although you have to take their advise, be guided by what you think too xx


----------



## rosababy

MrsI, forgot to mention how beautiful your avatar is!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Aww thank you ladies :) 

Whatever that was yesterday stopped shortly after. I think I scratched something. Temp is 98.3 (highest it's ever been for me) except ff registered that I o'd 3 days ago. Which I know isn't true. I'll take that as a possible triphasic then. Check it out!! Tell me what u think!
going car shopping today woot woot! 

Af should be due today...


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, your chart looks awesome :thumbup: No AF but she's due today, even higher temp...I CANT BELIEVE you didn't test! Tomorrow morning for sure? We simply can't wait anymore 

Love, I agree, go with your gut on your little one...change docs if you need to and hang in there. So many give up on bf but I know you will do everything possible to avoid that. 

:hi: Rosa and Heather and Dee! Good morning all...I saw a show last night that said 23/24 weeks is considered viable with a 50% survival rate--I'm so close!


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for high temps again MrS! Exciting....I hope it doesn't come today, this is so scary! 

Rosa- a huge box of needles in the mail sounds scary. Lol. Get yourself a sharps container! 

Love- maybe tell the pediatrician your thoughts and how you kinda disagree with there being a weight issue. She may back off. 

Kylar- it will be NO time and your kids will be in school:( Its so so hard!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Mrs! I am so excited for you!! Stay away AF! 

Nothing new to report here. We BD last night just to make sure! Lol! I want to test so bad already! Lol! That urge to poas never goes away, does it?!?


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck brandy! What does Rainbow Baby mean?


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSI, this sounds silly, but I sure hope you scratched something! :haha: temps look GREAT! FXD!! Stay away :witch: :dust:

LOVE, I have read both unreliable and reliable with the cervix, especially since mine is slightly tilted. But it is just 1 thing that I am using, adding them all together to chart more and cover any and every base. Your BF support group sounds great. And my 2cents, I agree with your decision about switching peds! GL!

KYLARS, don't be sad about them starting school one day, enjoy them now.... :flower:

ROSA, :happydance: for the arrival of meds in less than 2 days! let's get started!

READY, how awesome! You're so close to a breathing point! Roll on!

Brandys, No!! It doesn't. The best that I can do is order cheapy internet OPKs and satisfy the POAS addiction during the TWW... :haha:

Today...CD10, I saw a hint of a pink line on the OPK this morning (hard squinting). We are going to call and move the donations up 1-2 days. Predicted OV is on the 16th and we want to cover a few days just to cover the bases a little more this month. Prior to MC I was OV on CD14 or 15 and the 16th will be CD18, I OV&#8217;d CD 20-21 last cycle&#8230;. I started using OvuView app on my phone last cycle, and interestingly, it said the best time to use OPKs is between 2-8pm. That I haven&#8217;t heard before. I guess I have it covered, as the clinic said first thing in the morning and I have been doing the morning and evening. I have been checking my cervix as well and I think it&#8217;s going to take a minute to get use to. I still check CM. Thanks to a dear BNB friend (NY), I began the baby aspirin last night, tussin, Primrose, and B-6, I am probably going to be ridiculously FERTILE! :haha: Next week can&#8217;t get here fast enough!!!! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you ladies. I have enough to keep my mind busy today. Out car shopping and I'm praying I get approved for a newer one. I've shed enough tears being stranded with my current one. Have to have a reliable car especially with a possible little one on the way.!


----------



## rosababy

MrsI, no AF yet?! Test in the morning!! 

Ny, they send me a sharps container. I just hope the clinic disposes of them, because that would be awkward to put in my recycling bin...

Ready, I can not BELIEVE you are that far along already! It seems like only yesterday when you got that bfp...WOW!

MrsM, sounds like you got your bases covered! How do you go about getting "deposits"? How many do you get per cycle?


----------



## MrsMM24

rosababy said:


> MrsI, no AF yet?! Test in the morning!!
> 
> Ny, they send me a sharps container. I just hope the clinic disposes of them, because that would be awkward to put in my recycling bin...
> 
> Ready, I can not BELIEVE you are that far along already! It seems like only yesterday when you got that bfp...WOW!
> 
> MrsM, sounds like you got your bases covered! How do you go about getting "deposits"? How many do you get per cycle?

Many of the online cryo/sperm banks will do shipping to home, and to the clinic office. We also are using the freedonorregistry.com and free-sperm-donations.com websites which ship directly to the home. The clinic will only 2 two, one on morning after +OPK and then the following morning and it gets costly. In order to cover all bases, we do DIY as well....


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yay, I Got a car. Newer Honda accord 2006 :) love it! 

Now back to baby time. I'll seinitely test in the am. I'm just nervous to see a bfn. We shall see!


----------



## BrandysBabies

nypage1981 said:


> Good luck brandy! What does Rainbow Baby mean?

Thank NY! Rainbow baby is the baby conceived and carried to term after an MC. "The rainbow after the storm" so to speak.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Mrs. I! I am so so excited for you! A new car and a BFP would be the best week ever!


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- thanks! I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thinks I should switch peds. I see her again tomorrow for his weigh in/checkup and depending on how things go I'll likely be looking elsewhere. 
My sister and her best friend are both doing the daily fertility injections. I know it's scary, but just think of it as, aside from completely worth it, it'll be getting you ready for being pregnant. Those doctors are always insisting on drawing blood and sticking you with needles. I think they just enjoy it lol. 

dee- aww thank you!! I'm CONSTANTLY taking pictures of him. Can't miss a single cute moment. That is by far my favorite picture of him. I don't know what he was thinking, but that expression was priceless. I honestly don't feel that he has feeding problems. He nurses well, sometimes for a while and other times just for a short time but more often. He may be small and a slow gainer but he's healthy and that is all I care about.

Ready- I'm not giving up on breastfeeding, I'm far too determined to quit. I'm taking 3x Fenugreek 3 times a day to help up milk supply. You're so close to a major milestone. You're little guy will be here before you know it!!

Brandy- even when I was pregnant I still wanted to keep testing. Even after 20 weeks (hell even just before he was born lol) I would get the random urge to test.

Mrs!! Grats on the 'new'car!! DH and I really want to get a Nissan Rogue, but it's not in our budget right now to get a new car. I can't wait to see your bfp tomorrow!! You are testing in the morning right?!? Not sure we can wait much longer lol.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol I actually picked up two ept digitals. Am sooo taking one tonight :p just waiting for the urge to potty :) Im just scared if bfn. If my period isn't here tomorrow I'll know I'm pg. Just need to see that pretty little word *pregnant* fx'd will update.


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs!! I'm so excited to see the results!! Just don't get too disappointed if the digi is bfn as they are much less sensitive than the regular tests. Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Bfn :( I just looked it up before you mentioned that love, and ur right the Ept digital has 50 miu sensitivity.


----------



## nypage1981

Yea, peopel dont usually get pregnant on those until a few days after the more sensitive tests MRS so try in the am with a different kind....any spotting? And now the wait is on for the morning temps....nerve wracking. 

Brandy I never knew that term about the next baby, hope this one goes to term and then I have my rainbow baby! Or at least close enough to term that he is healthy. He does NOT have to go all the way to 39 weeks though. lol.


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs- all hope isn't lost remember that. I tested the day af was due and still got a bfn. I didn't get a bfp until I was already 5 days late. Some people just aren't lucky enough to get an early bfp. 

ny- at least you know the end is in sight. You won't be stuck wondering when it'll happen like I was lol. I prayed I wouldn't make it as long as I did lol.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

3:15am woke up to potty. Bfn :(

I'm gonnawait a few days to test again. Temp still up. Maybe I did o later Thani thought.


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Mrs - dont give up hope yet (hugs)


----------



## nypage1981

Mrs thats weird! But at least no AF! Maybe your body is just being stupid.


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, was your test this morning a digital too? You are likely too early for a + on a digital...don't lose hope. It's wonderful that your temp is still up. Did you have a temp rise right after you thought you O'd?

Thanks, Ny, I can't believe I am as far along as I am either--time really is flying with this pregnancy. All the more reason to spend today working on my registry! I have the day off and that is my main plan ;)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Pre-o my temps are in the 96.8 range.
Post-o they're in the 97.4-97.9 range.

Test at 3am was the line test. I almost want to say I didn't pee on it long enough... Agh! 

I guess if it's a bfn this month then I have a new car to be excited about! Lol


----------



## ready4baby

Well the new car is awesome! :) You're kind of at that point of whatever will be will be...you may still get the surprise of your life, or just a long LP. Either way, stick around, we are glad that you are back :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

MrsI, very exciting about a new car!! Sucks about the bfn, but if AF hasn't come yet, you're def not out. Hang in there. 

Umm...today is our first snow day. :haha: Floods all over the area, roads closed all over (major interstates included) and it's STILL RAINING. :shipw: While I don't enjoy using a "snow day" this early, I'm so thankful because the first week of school is exhausting like you wouldn't believe, and I could feel myself starting to get sick already. I slept for 12+ hours last night and feel so good.


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSI, no worries, things are still promising for you. I never use the digi until after 15DPO, but the sticks I trust more early. FXD! I still think that you are in this egg chase. 

ROSA, I know.... Many of our major interstates are shut down or being tended to. No "snow day" however, as they wouldn't dare allow that after all the Hurricane activity last week and earthquake days before that. At least you get to relax today, which you wanted. Enjoy!

*AFM...*CD11, We moved each donation up 1 day, it still spans over 6 days 4 times, because OV may be a little closer than we first thought. All the things that I am taking possibly will make a positive effect and we have a long fertile stage. FXD! I used the OPKs at night now and the line was the same as the morning, I will continue the nightly. Hoping to be ridiculously FERTILE in just a under a week!! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Fx'd tight for your MRSM!! And for you too Rosa!!! And you too Brandi!! And kiki and dee. ( i hope im not missing anyone) I hope this cycle is it for all of us!! 

I haven't paid much attention to the news lately ( mind is too preoccupied) where are the floods at? I saw yesterday that tx has a big wild fire. Taken 4 lives :( I don't like to hear that stuff :( hope everyone is ok. 

And I just wanted to take an extra second to sAy thank you for all the support and nice words. I've only told dh and my twin sister about this. So to have friends that I can talk details with without feeling like an obsessive weirdo is a blessing. Thank you :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs. Lovin your chart!! I will be stalking to see what happens!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Oh we got a new vehicle too! We got William a new truck! 2011 Chevy, extended cab. it's PRETTTTY! =)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yay! Thank u kylar. Tis the season for new cars babies and bfps!!!

I keep feeling "wet" down there keep checking for af cuz I'm having cramps. They're not the burny cramps I get with af so fx'd super tight!!


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> I haven't paid much attention to the news lately ( mind is too preoccupied) where are the floods at? I saw yesterday that tx has a big wild fire. Taken 4 lives :( I don't like to hear that stuff :( hope everyone is ok.

DC area, Maryland/Virginia.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well.. Temps still up. Didn't test this AM. Only thing I have is digi. I'm thinking one of 3 things. 
I'm pg
Or I o'd later 
Or my luteal phase is longer this cycle. Either way... I'm going crazy..


----------



## Kylarsmom

yay Mrs!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol yay for no af.. I just don't know what the heck is going on. 

Symptoms- huge bbs!! Very full and tender. Crampy here and there. I feel like I'm coming down with something this morning (everyone else has had it except me and dh) so I'm sure it's a cold. And back hurts every now and then when I bend over. :(.

Idk what's going on with me :(


----------



## rosababy

Mrs, these are all great symptoms...!! 

My meds arrived today! :headspin: A little overwhelming, but I was preparing myself all week for all the needles, and my dh is being SO great. He used to be a pharm rep, and had to learn how to do insulin injections, so he'll be doing mine. He's very reassuring and confident and was like most people don't feel much and with me, you'll feel nothing at all. :hugs: He's so wonderful.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Aw rosa Thad fabulous! How long do you take the meds? I'm not sure how all of that works? But I'm praying this works for you!!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, hun. I start next Friday and the egg retrieval is Oct 7, so it appears that I have to inject for 3 weeks. I keep reminding myself that it's only temporary and that hopefully this gives us our baby. :baby: This process is certainly making me stronger.


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm having a really rough time... Took Roman to the pediatrician again yesterday for his weigh in. He's only 7lbs 6.5oz at nearly 4 weeks. I've been trying so hard to not supplement him with a ton of formula but now I have no choice. The doctor said he's 'failing to thrive'. My body is not only letting me down, but it's letting him down. I started taking fenugreek again even though it put my stomach in knots and gives me the runs. I'm going to start pumping every hour to two hours in hopes that will somehow help... I have to go back to work in a couple weeks and with how little I'm able to pump I'm not going to have anything stored for him while I'm gone. I fear I'm not going to be able to breastfeed much longer. I feel like my body is failing my baby. I have to do what's best for him and right now that means supplementing with as much formula as he will take because he really needs to gain weight.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh love- I have mo expertise in this area but I feel for you. Can u alternate between the two for as long as you can?


----------



## ready4baby

Love, I'm so sorry! I can totally understand a feeling of failure/disappointment/frustration but try really hard to remember that the only thing that matters is that Roman is healthy. You don't have to breastfeed full time in order to be a good mom. Some moms bf at night after work and the rest of the time the baby is on formula...that would be perfectly fine. If you agree now with the doc that he's not gaining enough, give him what he needs and don't beat yourself up. I'm sorry this has been a struggle!

Mrs, hows your temp today? Did you :test: ?


----------



## Deethehippy

Love - i am sorry that they told you Roman 'is failing to thrive' . To me thriving isnt just about weight gain, its about being loved most importantly and i know how much love Roman gets :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I personally wouldnt take the herbal thing if it makes you ill, with diarrheoa it cant be so easy for your body. Just try to eat well and rest if you can.
Don't torture yourself about formula - if Roman needs some, he needs some, you can still breastfeed inbetween for his comfort and to keep some milk coming  :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## nypage1981

Love- most women that i know do supplement so i dont think thats a big deal. Your job is to feed him, regardless how that needs to happen. Its just food! You gotta make a big fat baby with chubby thighs. Those are so fun to squeeze! My sister was told to pump each side after every single feeding to keep more coming. She supplements and pumps and her baby is doing great. 

MRs- how's everything look today?


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, Love- we bought a chicco travel system afterall. Lol. It just ruined it for me the more times I played with putting that Graco infant seat into the stroller and had to futz with those bungie cord attachments. I could see it flinging back and hitting the nail bed of my thumb and THAT hurts like a son of a. We got the keyfit 30 in Azura I think...its blue. Was the newest, most costly travel system at our Baby's r us store. Of course. Lol.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Temp still up this am. Didn't test. I knew I o'd on cd14 based on cp and o cramps. But I could be wrong so since I don't know where I'm at in my cycle... Im just waiting it out I suppose.

I know af isn't coming (as of yet) checked my cp in the shower yest andtoday and it's so high I cant feel it... :/ 

We had all our friends over last night and I kept falling asleep on the couch:/ 
Also felt like I was being pinched inside right where u get af cramps.... :/ 

I want to say I know I'm pg but I don't want to feel dumb if ad starts but something inside me says UR PREGNANT DUM DUM! I guess I'm just waiting for high temps and enough time to get a bfp!!! 

Luteul phase is normally 13 days. If I o'd when I know I did based ontemps/ cp/ and cramps I'm 16dpo. So if af doesn't come tomorrow I'll test again


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny- if I remember right.. Werent u still waiting to o when u got ur bfp? Kylar was 12 dpo when she found out. Love was 5 days late and sadly I missed ur bfp ready so idk how far into it u got ur bfp? I need some hope ladies


----------



## loveinbinary

ready- Roman is the only thing that matters. He's the only reason I'm sucking it up and feeding as much formula as I am. It's so hard not to beat myself up over it. I know I'm doing my best and despite hearing the same thing from everyone else I still can't help but feel guilty. I told DH last night that it's like getting a D in school. Even if you tried your very best and gave it your all, you know that your very best just wasn't good enough. And that's what hurts. I have nothing against formula feeding to those who choose to, but it wasn't my choice so I have a lot of negative feelings towards it. I'm not sure I agree with the doctor, but hearing 'failing to thrive' is a direct blow to me as a mother. It's like saying I'm failing to care for my LO. I just can't allow that to happen. 

dee- I agree that thriving is more than just weight gain, but in a doctor's eyes that's all that matters. He isn't sickly and I won't let him get sickly. I don't want to stop the herbal supplement if it can possibly help. He is so much more important to me than a tummyache and periodic runs. 
How are you doing with everything? Are you feeling alright, well as alright as you can be?

ny- the idea of supplementing really isn't a big deal. Since day one I had my heart set on breastfeeding and it never occurred to me that I might not be able to do that exclusively. I heard some women struggle, but I never thought I would. I pump as much as I can but in the middle of the night it's just so difficult to wake up to feed then stay awake long enough to pump as well. But I have to try harder to do that. Sleep can wait. 
OOOH! Grats on the Chicco! I love mine. Actually taking it out today because it's so nice out. Roman and I are going on an adventure! Those straps would have annoyed the crap out of me. I's probably end up throwing the thing into a ditch or something, without the baby in it of course. The blue one didn't come out till after we already had ours. We have the green one, but DH and I both liked the green one. Ours was also the most expensive, of couse lol, when we bought it. But anything for my little peanut.

Mrs!!! EEEEEK!!!! This is so exciting. I'm betting there is a bfp right around the corner for you and I can't wait!


----------



## nypage1981

MRS- uhh, yea. That cycle for my bfp I had NO idea that I o'd cuz I couldnt get a surge on my little sticks for the life of me so never knew what the heck was going on! I dont even think I was late when I tested, but I was kind of lost in that cycle since I didn't catch my O time! You still have a chance! I hope your AF isnt just being a big ole pain in the ass! 

Love- I understand disappointment you feel. Just know that not one person on the outside looks at your situation as you failing. Its easy to blame yourself or feel shameful, but just keep moving forward and with a little supplementing he will gain, you will still continue to BF, and everything will really be fine! I am glad we chose the Chicco, however, just wish they had some different designs than they do...I thought the color choices were kinda bleh. My lil man will cuten it up though for sure:)


----------



## ready4baby

Hang in there, Love, hopefully you get more comfortable with supplementing and the disconnect between how you imagined it being and the reality....I imagine there are many lessons like that in becoming a new parent :)

mrs, I think I was 12 dpo with my bfp and the line was pretty clear on a frer...I pretty much stuck to those as the cheapies make you squint pretty hard and I've read enough about digis taking longer to show a +. I had good luck with frer and I try not to test too early (like 10dpo or sooner) because it's just stressful! HCG levels rise differently for everyone, but a consistent high temp is really a wonderful indicator. I hope and pray you get your dream very soon! I'll be watching tomorrow AM for an update :)

Chicco, eh? I'll have to check that out. I finished my registry this weekend--eek! Except for the biggies that we plan to buy ourselves (furniture, car seat etc). Also, we got out the invite for my baby shower--doing it at 30 weeks; I hope that works out. Would have liked it a little sooner just for planning reasons, but with halloween and other stuff, this is it. Is that a normal time to do it?


----------



## rosababy

Love, hang in there girl. I don't have much expertise in this area, but just because you have to give Roman some supplements does NOT make you less of a mother. This happens to TONS of women! Why else would they make the formula?! Plus, formula has come a long way since we were kids. It's much better for the kids and healthier. Roman will be just fine. He'll start gaining weight and you'll feel better. :hugs: You can do this. And you are doing a terrific job so far. We are all so very proud of you.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well ladies, I tested with fmu just now. BFN :'( I'm goingto go get a blood test I think. This is driving me bonkers. I'm so upset right now. Idk what the f&#8364;*% is going on with me. :( 

Temp is still up. . . I just want to sit here and cry. Gosh, why is this so hard!?!?


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, what test did you use? Digi? I'm sorry you are so frustrated! The 2 (or 3)ww is so aggravating :brat: Your temp is still up--that's a great sign! PMA PMA PMA


----------



## nypage1981

Mrs sorry for BFN:( wish AF wouldn't be messing with you so much. This happened to someone in another thread and it really infuriated us all! Our bodies are a real pain.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank u ladies. I used an frer


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I'm wondering if maybe I did o late and that my temps are changing. Even though they haven't in the 13 months I've been charting. :/ 

I'm still hoping. I have the ept digital. But I'm not taking it for another week or so. I've spent $35 on tests last week and I swear I'm not wasting any more money on it. I'm just goingto forget about the signs and symptoms I'm having and just continue to take my temp each morning and pray. 

My husband tried to tell me he saw a hint of a line. But I told him those are the antibodies on the strip. 

I'm really hating my body right now. But as long as my temps remain high I'm still in it. Please pray for me an keep ur fingers crossed super tight. All ten of them lol.


----------



## ready4baby

Oh, Mrs, I'm sorry! You are right to just let it be for a bit...try to distract yourself as much as possible. You don't need to be bummed--you are still very much in the game. Have a date or something tonight; distract yourself! Out of curiosity, have you looked at the test since it dried? Antibody strips don't have pink color, no matter how faint.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ready- i can see a ghost of a line, but it could be from me staring so hard that I'm getting line eye. Now that's without taking it apart. Wonder if I should..


----------



## nypage1981

LOL- too bad you didn't have cheap strips from online......I had a maybe in the morning, another maybe an hour later, then afternoon it was a faint YES! I took a billion of them but had like 20 strips from online.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Took my first test today. Lol, 6dpo! Hehe! But in my defense, I got my BFP at 8dpo last time. Anyway, here is the pic of the test. First one is untweeked, second and third are tweeked.

Ugh! I hate my internet service! I cant get them to load now. It worked fine earlier. I will just link to my thread in the PG test forum.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/734248-am-crazy.html


----------



## nypage1981

I think its an unknown still until gets some color but hopefully thats the start! I sure do see a line, just not one with a color yet!


----------



## MrsMM24

ROSA, that's good, you will be doing the meds with help. It will make things easier for you and it keeps you both involved.

LOVE, you're having to go through bf problems and that they think Roman is not thriving. I have to agree with DEE, READY, and NY, I was told the same, in fact for over a year my daughter's weight was an issue, but that does not mean she isn't or wasn't thriving. I also think that it is not your body letting anyone down, many women, including myself, have had to do what they have to do to make sure that their child gets food, so supplementing is not an issue. You don't want to put yourself in jeopardy not to be able to be there for Roman, and taking those vits do not work well for you, I wouldn't take them. GL, and remember we are all here to talk with, and listen to you as you get through all this. :hugs:

GL MRSI!!! So exciting, sorry that you saw a bfn. I was like that, I didn't know I was preg with DD until I was 11 wks, and my last preg, I was 21DPO.... FXD! :dust:

BRANDY, that was super early... FXD when you test again in a FEW DAYS Hun!! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* CD14, I am hoping this is my week, we will be having donations at the end of the week into next week. My CM has been hard to read, I typically have quite a bit after af leaves, it has been here, just not loads as I am use to OPKs are starting to show a little pink so I am getting anxious. I added green tea, from a suggestion on the threads, just want to give clear enough path for the swimmers to reach their destination. I got my preseed on Saturday so I think we have all the things we need, just waiting on the eggy. I have been working so much and trying not to obsess at the wait to OV I am so tired daily. Other than that, the weekend was as expected, with the 9-11 memorials and specials, I didn&#8217;t really rest, and this week, my exercises will pick up, and our daughter begins karate so, who knows, I guess I at least have enough to keep me occupied. My temps are also doing something, I don&#8217;t see how I am near my last coverline or a coverline at all&#8230; guess we will see. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs & Brandy, :happydance:, you ladies are making the thread fun! I really hope we get some good news here...keep testing, Brandy, if you are a poas addict. There is definitely an evap to look & wonder at there!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yup, no real color yet. Here's hoping though!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh Brandi! I hope that's the start of a bfp! It would be awesome if we were bump buddies. 

Just a waiting over here. Gah! I'm starting to doubt this and that maybe I did o really law. Either way, we dtd enough to where we should catch it no matter what day I o'd :/ grrr.


----------



## Kiki0522

Today is a crappy day.. today would have been my due date. I can't quite grasp how much time has gone by since my first bfp. I have decided I need a break. DH and I have discussed it and I just need time off. Whether or not we definitely have to do IVF.. I'm on a break for now. 

I will check in with you ladies though. I can't wait to see all these babies waiting to be born! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh Kiki :hugs: tomorrow will be a better day. We're here for you!


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sorry Kiki, i am now back to square one too and i feel your pain (hugs)
I really hope we both have a sticky BFP sometime soon and anyone else waiting too x


----------



## nypage1981

Kiki- im so sorry:( I had to wait 14 months from my last MC to get a bfp, and it finally worked out. I really just want to extend SOME sort of hope to you and know that I certainly have felt your pain and hopelessness before. Its not forgotten with a bfp, but some day you will feel better about the long wait you had to go through.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: for you KIKI! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Kiki :hugs: I miss you. I'm so sorry you're having a rough day. Maybe a break will do you some good. Don't stay away too long.

MrsI, sorry about the bfn. :hugs: They NEVER get easier to see. They always suck. Maybe you just o'ed a little late like you said and it's still too early. The good news is AF hasn't come yet, so you're still in the game.

MrsM, When do you usually O? Hopefully soon...!!

Dude. This new school is totally getting in the way of my BnB time!! :hissy:


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- Of course your little man will cuten it up!! No one is going to even notice your stroller when they take a peek at the cutie inside. 

ready- I'm quite fond of my Chicco travel system. What sold me was how the carrier just clicks securely right into place, no fussing with straps and belts to hold it in. When you have a newborn, or even just a baby in general, the less hassle the better. Your arms are already full with LO, a billion pound diaper bag and whatever else you have with you. I'm sure your baby shower will be wonderful. 30 weeks sounds like a prime time to do it. Not too early, not too late. I know people who have had their showers at 39 weeks!! Talk about cutting it close lol. 

Mrs- so sorry about the bfn, but don't give up hope just yet. It is possible that you ov'd a bit later or your body could just be slow to produce hcg. Those high temps are really promising!! I think forgetting about it for a couple days is a good idea. I did that just before my bfp. After the bfn the day af way due I called it quits, figured she'd show sooner or later. I tested on a whim 5 days later and couldn't believe it was a bfp. I'll keep my fingers and toes tightly crossed. Maybe I can get Roman to cross his too lol. 

brandy- you brave brave girl lol. I could NEVER test that early. I see something buy I'd say it's still way way too early to tell. I'm keeping my fingers crossed though!!

kiki- I'm sorry today has been lousy. Getting past that due date is hard, but every year you'll still remember the day that should have been. This past February my little angel would have been 2. Even though I was pregnant, it still hurt to have that day come around. Take all the time you need, we completely understand. We will be right here waiting to cheer you on when you're ready to come back. 

rosa- I guess you just have to quit the school to make time for BnB lol. Just wait till you have your own little baby peanut. I've mastered typing rather quickly using only one hand while I breastfeed and rock him with the other hand. I swear you learn thebest tricks when you have a baby. Earlier I was cutting meat and cooking all while making formula and holding him. 

As for me, things are possibly maybe getting better. It's hard to tell. I've started using the supplemental nursing system I had from the hospital. It's such a pain to use but it allows him to nurse while getting formula which should help stimulate production. I'm very slowly able to pump a little more at a time. I'm anxious to see how much weight he's gained when I go to my support group on Wednesday. It's still not easy and it's quite stressful. I think he's going through a growth spurt because all day he did nothing but cry and has fed constantly. Little bugger has only taken a couple very brief naps leaving me exhausted since I was up with him all night. I forget what sleep actually feels like. I'm trying really hard to make breastfeeding work. I'm also trying to let go of the guilt I feel for having to supplement so much and I've been doing pretty well for the most part. But there are still those times when it just hurts watching him guzzle down formula instead of my milk. There was more I wanted to say, but my brain is all jumbled from lack of sleep that I can't really recall what any of it was. Hooray baby brain.


----------



## ready4baby

Kiki, hun, I'm sorry about the reminder of your due date :cry: You & I dealt with our miscarriages around the same time and I know you have really struggled with procedures and having to wait several months and consider fertility options. It is SO hard, and completely understandable to take a break. We will miss you! Someday it will all be worth it, though, I 100% believe that for you. Remember...you were able to create a good sticky baby, and you will again.

Dee, how have you been? Did you have the procedure already...? I hope you are doing okay.

Love, YAY for things getting a liiiiiiitle bit better :thumbup: It really helps to hear all that you are going through--hopefully we will be able to learn from it and be better prepared when our time comes around. FX it keeps getting easier & easier, and Roman starts packing it on!

Mrs, how are the temps today? Brandy, any more testing?


----------



## Deethehippy

I am ok thanks Ready - had the ERPC last tuesday - heading back to work tomorrow :/

Hope you are all ok


----------



## ready4baby

Deethehippy said:


> I am ok thanks Ready - had the ERPC last tuesday - heading back to work tomorrow :/
> 
> Hope you are all ok

I continue to be amazed at how strong and resilient you are, Dee. You have been through such a terrible experience, but you continue to look forward and hope for the best next time. You deserve something wonderful to come your way very soon :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

ROSA, before the MC in July, I OV'd every 15th or 16th day. Cycle afterwards, 20th or 21st. So I have 4 donations scheduled, starting with 16th and the last one will be on the 21st. Hoping this covers all the bases.

LOVE, it sounds like there is a light peeking through the end of a tunnel for you. I am happy to hear that things are beginning to get a little better. I hope you hear some good and encouraging words on Wed. 

:hugs: for you DEE!

MRSI, how are you doing today?

*AFM...* Not much to report, the lines are getting a little darker, I think I have timed OV just right, even if it is a day or so late, I will be ok, because "donations" are set for Thur, Fri, Sun and Mon!!! OV is between Thurs and Sat (predicted) FXD!!! GL Lovely Ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I'm glad you can learn from my experiences and be a bit more prepared for when your LO arrives. No one told me that I may end up struggling like this. I naively thought that I would breastfeed, plain and simple, LO would know what to do. I didn't realize that there could be so many complications. We are still trying though. Sometimes I just want to call it quits and FF full time but I can't bring myself to do it. I'm just really glad that I rented the hospital pump because the manual my mom bought me was useless since I'm having production issues. Also really glad I had bottles and a supply of formula. I bought some when there was a really good sale and I also signed up for the free samples with the big formula companies and they sent me several big tubs as well. I suppose I subconsciously knew we'd have problems because I was so concerned with having enough formula 'just in case'. Kind of like my dream about having a c-section just a couple days before I ended up having one. I'm hoping we figure everything out and can soon cut back on the formula. But he's definitely hit a growth spurt and wants to eat more. As long as he's growing and has a happy full tummy, that's all I care about. 

Dee- I agree with ready. You are so strong and truly amazing. Through all the bad you keep looking towards that silver lining. You really deserve to catch a break and get your very sticky bean. 

MrsM- sounds like you've timed things perfectly!! My fingers are crossed that perfect timing pays off!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies I'm good today. Temp was a little lower today.. We'll see what happens. 

Hope everyone is having a good day. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

MM- I hope with that donation schedule you O right on friday! That would be the perfect day I think....

MRS- booo for the temp...hope tomorrow morning its not lower. 

Dee- good luck back to work. May help you get into the swing of life again and move on. When can you begin trying again or do you think you need some time? 

Love- thanks for reminding me I should have some formula on hand too just in case.


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- if you end up not needing the formula you can simply return it, or donate it to a woman's shelter or something. It's better to have it and not need it than to find yourself needing it in the middle of the night and not having it. The same with diapers. I have more newborn diapers than I'm sure I need but I was terrified of ending up needing them in the middle of the night and between two sleep deprived parents not realizing we were out. I got them from work so when he outgrows the newborn size I'll just exchange them for the next size up.


----------



## nypage1981

Yea i definitely need more diapers. My friend said dont buy many newborns so ive got only one package, but then there's my sister who thinks they're in newborn for a while. Each baby is different! I just need more either way. How many newborn packs have you gone through so far?


----------



## loveinbinary

I would definitely say you need more newborn diapers, especially if the one pack you have is the standard 28 (I think) count. We bought one big box of 108 and have gone through that and just opened our third small pack. But keep in mind that my LO is small. At almost 4 weeks he wasn't back at his birthweight yet. It also depends on how big LO is at birth. Newborn should last at least 2 weeks I would imagine. If you have a Sam's Club membership I'd say get one of the big boxes from there as they are quite cheap compared to other places, same with the wipes. Those you can never have too many of. You'll use wipes for everything. Worst case scenario you end up with too many newborn diapers and exchange them for a size 1 later on.


----------



## ready4baby

Love, thanks for the tip...I hate to belabor the baby advice, but did you buy any newborn sized clothes? Or just 0-3 month sizes? I know Kylar mentioned a while back that Kendon was in newborn clothes for quite awhile. I'm just not sure how much to plan to have in the newborn vs 0-3 sizes. Where's that crystal ball!?!?!

Mrs, how is your temp hun? I hope it's going okay... Brandy, any more testing?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Af is on the way. Temp down pink spotting this morning. I knew it was to good to be true. 

Oh well off to work. Have a good day ladies


----------



## nypage1981

BOOO HISS. Sorry Mrs:(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Its ok. I went to work and did my paperwork then went home and had hubby hold me while I cried. Now I'm back and going for the day. :'|


----------



## MrsMM24

NY, I think that Friday would be best as well. They say that you have better chances if you "DTD" (donations) a couple days before OV or day of, so that would be great. FXD!

MRSI :hugs: sorry that your hopes were up, but happy to see you looking forward and being able to get some seriously lovely and needed hugs from DH! Hope next cycle is a successful one!!! 

*AFM&#8230;* CD16, This will be the week to get it started. My CM has made a nice change and I am sure that OV is near!!! Donations have begun and the last will be Monday!! Best chances are directly before OV so here I go! My coverline temps should be coming in good as I think I see a clear pattern forming, and my CP seems to be shifting as of last night. Feeling really hopeful this cycle, as I have added so many different aspects. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Good luck MrsM!! I hope you catch it! And thank you for the kind words :)


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, I'm sorry :hugs: AF is so damn heartbreaking. It's always such a mystery why one cycle doesn't work, and another one later does. It certainly takes far more time & chance than we want it too. FX that you get that positive very soon!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

:hugs: thank u ready


----------



## loveinbinary

ready- I am by far no expert on these things but I'll share everything I do know. I lucked out and didn't really have to buy many baby clothes because a friend gave me her like new hand-me-downs. Clothes are going to be very similar to diapers, it all depends on how big your baby is at birth and how fast he grows. Roman is still fitting into newborn and even some preemie clothes because he is so small. I would say you don't need a ton of newborn clothes as they generally outgrow them in a couple weeks. Plus early on they really aren't messy so one outfit can be worn several times before needing a wash (if it hasn't been spit up on). I have a ton of newborn clothes, but I rotate Roman through a handful of my favorites, but now that it's starting to get colder I'll have to pick new, weather appropriate favorites. The 0-3 would be a better bet as they will last longer, though they may be a bit loose fitting at first. Also compare sizes when you shop. I have a few clothes marked 6months that definitely fit perfectly now while there are some 0-3 months that are just huge on him. 

Mrs- :hugs: so sorry about af, what a bitch. It never gets easier. It would be so much easier if we were like animals and we able to get pregnant pretty much as soon as we ov and dtd.


----------



## loveinbinary

Roman and I went to our breastfeeding support group today and we have AMAZING news-- he's up to 8lbs 2oz!!!! I am just so happy. Now that pediatrician can take her 'failing to thrive' and shove it! My little man is perfectly healthy and is putting on the chunk. When we got home I put him on the changing table so I could get him a clean diaper and he started smiling at me. It completely warmed my heart.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Awe love! I'm so happy for you I know that made u feel so much better! and yes, that nurse can shove it! ;)


----------



## ready4baby

Love, congrats on the weight gain! That's wonderful news...you must be so happy and relieved :happydance: Thanks for the tips on clothes; I already feel annoyed and unprepared about having the right clothes from day 1. I don't want to have to think about treking to stores for exchanges right after birth, but I suppose that is just how it is! GRRR. 

My symptoms are picking up at a surprising rate in the last week, more heartburn, more weepy feelings, contractions, more tired. Goodness, and so many weeks to go :)


----------



## nypage1981

Go roman! Glad he's growing and obviously happy! 

Ready- i've gotten morning sickness back, exhaustion that rivals first tri, and horrid heart burn this last trimester. Im going to venture to say I enjoyed first tri more! Lol and I thought that was hell. Its weird how the hormones fluctuate so much at random times.


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Ready- i've gotten morning sickness back, exhaustion that rivals first tri, and horrid heart burn this last trimester. Im going to venture to say I enjoyed first tri more! Lol and I thought that was hell. Its weird how the hormones fluctuate so much at random times.

I'm sorry, Ny...that really blows about MS coming back. BOO. I thought I'd have a little more time in the "honeymoon" tri but things are picking up quickly. In the last few days, I've cried in my sleep, felt like weeping for hours at a time at work, felt anxious and needing to nest, and other times felt great. Hormones suck! Do you ever feel breathless or get heart palpitations? :dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

YES. and they ususally come with braxton hicks. But breathlessness a lot because he is squishing my lungs so bad. The heart thing freaks me out though i'll just be sitting still and it starts racing like a panic attack and i cant calm it.


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: READY and NY as you go through that MS.... Hang in there!

LOVE, AWESOME news!!! I know that you have sighed and moved forward to enjoying Roman, especially that cute smile he shot you! I am sooo happy for you!

*AFM&#8230;* CD17, Got my Smiley this morning! Last night the stick was maybe one shade lighter than a +OPK!!! Donation was an *hour* ago!!! My CM and temp look good for this!! Best chances are directly before OV or ON THE SAME DAY!! My CP seemed to be shift 2 days ago. Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- I had breathlessness and heart palpitations almost my entire pregnancy. It felt like my body was having a panic attack when I had nothing to panic over. It was rather annoying. I wouldn't fret too much over the clothes. As long as you have a handful of newborn clothes you'll be just fine. Worse case scenario he'll be wearing slightly baggy clothes, Roman does all the time because he's so small.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- also since it'll be rather cold when he's born I wouldn't buy too many of the shortsleeve legless onesies. Pick up ones that will keep him warm. Can't let the little peanut freeze!! 

MrsM!!! :happydance: for smiley face!! The egg chase is on!!!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks Ny & Love! It helps to hear that others have the same thing...I almost thought there was something wrong with me or my heart :blush: I will try not to worry too much about that, or clothing size...TRY, I said, I'll try. :) Good point on the little onsies--I suppose they aren't really appropriate for winter unless its just an undershirt. ...must....restrain....myself....from buying....too many...adorable clothes. They are too cute :)

Good luck MrsM!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- there are PLENTY on super adorable winter type clothes. So you'll still be able to indulge in tons of cuteness. I was to buy Roman this super soft and fuzzy winter onesie I saw at BRU. It's nice and thick and looks so cozy. I want one for myself lol. 

MIL bough us one of those playmats that has all the sea creatures on it and dangly pieces. Layed on the floor this morning and played with Roman. Not sure he understood but ge flopped his little arms and legs around. It was so much fun!! Part of me wants him to stay this size forever.


----------



## rosababy

Love, what great news on the weight gain!! He is just the cutest little thing! Glad to hear you're doing better.

Ny, those symptoms do NOT sound fun. :nope: I'm sorry you are going through them. When are you due? Soon right? I hope you feel better. :hugs:

Ready, go out and buy load of cute clothes!!! :haha: This is part of the fun of being pregnant!

MrsM, yay for o'ing! I hope this is it for you!

MrsI, did af come, or are you still waiting? 

Afm, went to my needle teach tomorrow. It was a hoot. :haha: My dh is going to ROCK these injections! I am nervous about the couple of times that I'll have to stick myself, but whatever. Put my big girl panties on and take it like a man. Injections start tomorrow. Didn't there used to be a scared emoticon?? I can't find it! This one is new though! Fun times! :-({|=


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- c section october 12th at 9 am!
On my other thread we all just went through one of the girl's first injections and she did great! Another on that thread has been doing them a few times now....its interesting for me to hear so many at once who are JUST beginning the injections. However, theirs right now is for IUI...yours is IVF correct? Are you doing the stomach? Seems like im hearing that to be the most popular place for them. Are yours supposed to be at night or morning?


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- c section october 12th at 9 am!
> On my other thread we all just went through one of the girl's first injections and she did great! Another on that thread has been doing them a few times now....its interesting for me to hear so many at once who are JUST beginning the injections. However, theirs right now is for IUI...yours is IVF correct? Are you doing the stomach? Seems like im hearing that to be the most popular place for them. Are yours supposed to be at night or morning?

Oh my gosh, that's so soon!!! Why a scheduled c-section? So excited for you!!

Yes, ivf and yes, in the stomach. Night time is what my doc said. I'm not as nervous for the actual injections as I am for the possibility that this cycle doesn't work.


----------



## nypage1981

I am nervous for you! I hope it works. Does implantation play a part in IVF? I am kinda dumb, but I just read a study was being made about vitamin D and implantation in patients doing IVF...so maybe make sure you are taking some of that? 

I had c section with Ella non scheduled so decided to do it the same way this time around.


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> I am nervous for you! I hope it works. Does implantation play a part in IVF? I am kinda dumb, but I just read a study was being made about vitamin D and implantation in patients doing IVF...so maybe make sure you are taking some of that?
> 
> I had c section with Ella non scheduled so decided to do it the same way this time around.

I hope it works, too. The good news is I have tons of insurance money to cover it, so if I need to do it again, I can. I just don't wanna. Implantation is the only thing the embryo has to do. I have to grow good eggs and they put the :spermy: in the eggs, let it grow in the dish and when it's good and ready, put it in to implant. And doc put me on vitamin D months ago, so that's good!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh nice! Im glad he did that, what about baby aspirin? Thats supposed to help the lining be "stronger" for implantation...


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Oh nice! Im glad he did that, what about baby aspirin? Thats supposed to help the lining be "stronger" for implantation...

Yep! One of the many pills in the cocktail that I take every day! :haha:


----------



## Kiki0522

I just wanted to stop in and thank all of you ladies for the kind and encouraging words. You put a smile on my face because you all are so genuine and it's so wonderful to know I have you when I don't have anyone else to really discuss all of this with. 

You are all truly amazing. :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

ROSA, so excited for this to start for you. You and DH will rock this process and be well on your way to a sticky sticky bean! :dust:

NY, I'm excited for your upcoming debut of a very smurfy bean! Only a couple weeks now.... Our daughter is an Oct baby....

KIKI :hugs: you are more than welcome. I am glad that we can be of any comfort to you and definitely know how it is to have and feel comfy talking to someone at trying times.... :hugs:

How is everyone else hanging in?

*AFM&#8230;* CD18, No Smiley, but the OPK was dark. Last night the stick was the same as yesterday! My CM and temp look good too. We know that you OV within 24-48 hours of a + so we have 1 more donation set then we will be counting down the days, trying NOT to SS :haha: Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny- I'm sorry that the morning sickness is back :( that's a bummer. You don't have much longer! 

Rosa- I hope this ivf is goig to work for you! Fingers x'd tight that all your dedication pays off :) and af did start for me. Cd 3

Ready- you are such a great cheerleader! I live your PMA and thank you for all support. :) 

Mrs m- GOOD LUCK! I hope u get a sticky bean out of all of this! 

Love- I'm so glad roman is doing good! 

We'll see how this next cycle goes better and is less confusing :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

MrsI.- I am so sorry this cycle was so screwy for you! I was just so sure this was your month!

AFM- I think I might be baking something! Tell me what ya think?! I will take a Digi if AF doesnt show. This is all one test taken at 3min.
 



Attached Files:







P9070001.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3









P9070005.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 5









P9070011.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 6









P9070012.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi- I see a line :) I hope this is it! Take another one! Lol


----------



## nypage1981

Do another one in the evening! I kinda think I see one?


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy I kinda sorta see a line, I would definitely test again in the morning. Fingers tightly crossed for a super sticky rainbow baby!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Brandy - i see a faint line  Good luck hun xx


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy, any update today? That certainly looked promising, especially after just 3 minutes... :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

No change today. I'm not calling it until I get a line on an FRER or a digi. I will take one on Tuesday if AF doesnt show.


----------



## nypage1981

Is that the same brand you did at 6 dpo? Kinda looks like a similar line, how many days ago was that?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Good luck Brandi! Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## MrsMM24

FXD for you BRANDY, keep us posted!!! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 4DPO, I have not been SS, don't plan to until at least 6DPO, so we shall see, I am feeling pretty good, and really good about my chances! FXD! My temps look good and are rising although slowly. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Fingers crossed MM and Brandy!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hello Ladies
Sorry I keep dissappearing on you, but not only do these boys keep me super busy, but I have most everyone on fb and I simply forget to check this most days!! 

Kiki- Im so sorry hun, I cant imagine your dispair. I hope we see you around soon.
Brandy- That looks very promising!!!
Mrs- So sorry to hear about your AF- Gah I hate her!!
Love- Glad little guy is gaining some chunk! 
Rosa- Holy exciting!! You should be preggers VERY soon! I just know it!!
Ny- OMG can't believe your getting so close!! Oct 12 is around the corner!!! 
Ready- About the newborn clothes- Kendon STILL wears them, at 2 months old. LOL - he is in some newborn clothes and some 0-3. They are all made so differently! But I def had to have preemie and newborn the first month! 3-6 is the stage that Kylar was in for the longest period of time! 
Dee- Hope you are doing ok hun! 

Sorry if I left anyone out! Im just trying to remember everythign I just read off the top of my head!

AFM- Not a lot going on here, discovered Kendon is def dairy intolerant :( So that blows. Its not extreme, i can have a little dairy , especially if its minimal and like used for cooking, but I cant have a lot of it. Figured it out for sure after A HORRIBLE weekend. Baby cried for hours and hours on end, it was awful. Hes already much happier today since Ive decided its def the dairy and staying away from it. It takes 2-3 weeks to get out of my milk and their system though! Ugh! Baby is smiling so much now and awake and alert and doing really well! HE goes on Thurs for his 2 month check up and shots :( I'll update then with his weight and stuff! Here's some pics! Enjoy!
 



Attached Files:







296100_817832734921_44005952_37805745_1871558037_n.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1









298636_815669290481_44005952_37791828_1334906373_n.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 1









303717_812088790831_44005952_37761563_1517220917_n.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1









305379_811494896001_44005952_37755833_1295151414_n.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 1









303225_816818522411_44005952_37798346_1048962848_n.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BrandysBabies

I havent tested again. We were at the hospital all day with my 5yr old for dental surgery and AF should be here tomorrow, so I am just going to wait it out. No sense in buying an expensive test when AF "should" be here any minute.


----------



## rosababy

hi heather! :hi: those pics are adorable! So sorry to hear that your little man isn't liking the dairy. :hugs: My sil couldn't have dairy, wheat, sugar, a whole LIST of things. Lost all of her baby weight, though! :wacko:

Brandy, STAY AWAY, AF!!! 

Afm, last night's shot went better. Pinched my belly a little, and dh did it fast :haha: so it hurt less.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Eeek!! I think we did it! No, I know we did it! Just skipping the one day of testing made all the difference in the world! PINK!! DARK PINK!! Ack!
 



Attached Files:







P9100181.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BrandysBabies

I will test with a digi tomorrow.


----------



## repogirl813

oh brandy i so hope this is it for you!!!! my fx for the digi!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Brandy, that is a LINE!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Kylarsmom

YAY BRANDY! Congrats hun!


----------



## Kiki0522

Congrats Brandy!


----------



## ready4baby

Wow--congrats Brandy!! That is so wonderful :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Hi Heather, and thank you! I can't believe your little guy is so tiny (NB)...he certainly has a great grin!


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats brandy! Thats for sure a line:) 

My sister says her baby has been in NB for a bit also....and she was 8 something when she was born. Those sizes lie! Lol. 

Heather- that so sucks you can t have dairy. First it was GD, now dairy....this little guy is making it tough on you !


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Brandy - thats a line!


----------



## MrsMM24

I knew it BRANDY, that is a nice dark line! CONGRATS! :happydance: WIshing you a H&H 9 mos!!! 

*AFM&#8230;* 5DPO, Looks like a temp dip to me. I am hoping anyway FXD! Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but I know that I have been pretty exhausted in the last 24hrs... Implantation??? Going to start SS tomorrow if the temp jumps back up!! I didn't start SS till 8DPO last time, so I will compare as I approach... FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yay Brandi! Congratulations!!! this is so exciting!! 

MRSM and rosa- we're not far behind her! Hope we all get sticky little beans.

Kylar- sry to hear baby kendon is dairy intolerant :( adorable pics tho!! 

Ny- hope the ms has subsided :( boo on that. I have no idea what it's like to have ms (besides it being in my head from ss) but it has to suck! So I most def hope that's getting better for you. 

Ready- hope you and ur little bun in the oven are doing well. 

Love- how is roman doing? He's almost a month old now right? 

Ah babies are so exciting! 

Can't wait till I get my own sticky bean. The day af started for me, I was really upset and one of my friends that is pg was like "well when it's meant to happen it will, just be patient." I know she was just trying to be nice.. But I was like, " yea, says the pregnant lady." I just wanted to scream stfu. Of course I didn't but she knows about my charting and how long we've been trying and hoping for one of our own. She already has a 6yr old daughter and two weeks after her husband got back from basic, she found out she was pg. Of course I'm supportive, but inside I'm just thinking, yea, it's just so easy for some people. What's wrong with me! 

I'm setting an appt to see a specialist again here in a few weeks once my store settles down (training new employees and stressedabout leaving my store In their hands when I leave.) 
(sigh) one day...one day I'll get the one thing I want in life. Glad getting a better job and car happened first tho. So out of all my upset, I'm very thankful for the extra time to get ahead more. :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Mrs. :hugs: It will happen for you. I truely believe that. :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Mrs I hope this time works for you. Have you begun temping and bding yet?


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy!!!! :happydance: :happydance: is your avatar your latest test?!? That line is beautiful!!! No doubting it, you are definitely baking a happy little bean in there!! I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yep! Can you believe how dark it got in one day!?! I am so excited, but at the same time I am scared to death! I can't bare a repeat of April. Not going to think about it! PMA! PMA! PMA! Lol!


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats again Brandy - thats fab


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Congratulations brandi!! This is so exciting! And yes PMA PMA PMA!!! you WILL HAVE A H&H 9mos!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thank you ladies! It means so so much to me to have your support. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny- no to the temping I just got off af two days ago so I'll be starting that tomorrow. And bd'ing yes. I know either we're doing it wrong ( like having sex too much or at the wrong time of day in comparison to O.) or theres something wring with one of us. Most likely me. PMA it WILL happen :)


----------



## MrsMM24

PMA PMA PMA BRANDY, you wILL have a super Sticky Bean!!! FXD! 

MRSI, GL with the specialist, I hope you can have some light shed on the situation. Keep in mind, they say BDg too frequently near OV, weakens the swimmers, but you only need 1!!! GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 6DPO, Looks like a temp increase!! FXD! I am getting nervous now. What is strange is, with our last PG, my DW got all the symptoms, the last couple of days, she has been feeling very weird. I however have been super tired. I even fell asleep on the train this morning headed to work (doesn't happen) plus, it is so early.... Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but today I am starting, FATIGUED for sure. Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yeah! I am going to be both the Mrs.'s and Dee's and Rosa's personal cheerleader this month!! Let's do this!!! Get to baby making ladies!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- Wow, that's such a huge change in just a day. That means you have a super sticky bean in there, I'm sure of it!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I know! Its funny because I thought I was actually going to be wasting that test. I had went out yesterday and bought them and then couldn't pee when I got home. They started to make me crazy knowing they were just sitting there not getting peed on, so I forced myself to pee! Lol. I had went to pee an hr earlier so I figured there was no way I had held it long enogh to get any kind of a good line. Low and behold! I was shocked to say the least! Hahaha!


----------



## rosababy

Brandy, official congrats!!! Nice, beautiful pee line. :rofl:


----------



## Deethehippy

I wanna ask my doctor many questions before i get back to it again Brandy but i will get back to it at some point hopefully!


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy, I was a believer with your previous pics already--there is no denying it :) Congratulations again!

Rosa, how are your shots & hormones going?

Love, any updates from you? Hope you & Roman are getting into a nice routine.


----------



## nypage1981

Ready congras for 24 weeks! Now, if anything happened with early labor you're considered to have a "viable" baby....couple more weeks and the chances greatly increase!


----------



## BrandysBabies

OMG! Ny!! You bump pic is so cute! Look how stylish you are!


----------



## nypage1981

Awww thank you! I was joking how huge I looked and OH was like "welllll, the horizontal stripes may not help that!" I am trying to care a tad what I look like these last few weeks because I got really really lazy and homely looking for a while there. It helps when you are getting huge to kinda keep up with the appearance a bit! For me at least!


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Ready congras for 24 weeks! Now, if anything happened with early labor you're considered to have a "viable" baby....couple more weeks and the chances greatly increase!

Thank you hun! I guess today is V-day for me...I can hardly believe I am this far along. Yesterday the little guy was the most active ever, and he seems to be keeping it up today. All his flips and jabs and stretches are amazingly entertaining; especially when I can see them moving my bump around. :haha:

Good for you with trying to look your best. I've bought so many maternity clothes recently but a bunch of them just leave me feeling dumpy. We need more hot mama outfits!


----------



## BrandysBabies

ready4baby said:


> Thank you hun! I guess today is V-day for me...I can hardly believe I am this far along. Yesterday the little guy was the most active ever, and he seems to be keeping it up today. All his flips and jabs and stretches are amazingly entertaining; especially when I can see them moving my bump around. :haha:

Oh! Wait til you start being able to make out body parts! It's a little creepy! Hahaha! My son use to push out so far with his feet that you could actually make out little feet on my skin! 

Ny- Lazy and frumpy feeling is my middle name right now! Lol! I have no energy, I feel puky, I just want to sleep and I am eating us out of house and home. I don't want to exert the energy it takes to take a shower! I just want to curl up and wait for first tri to be over! Lol! :sleep:

You do look great though!


----------



## nypage1981

My baby moves so much it's suuuuuuper painful at times! I love the little body parts pushing out too. This is so fun I don't want it to end!


----------



## BrandysBabies

nypage1981 said:


> My baby moves so much it's suuuuuuper painful at times! I love the little body parts pushing out too. This is so fun I don't want it to end!

Lol, give it one more month! You have 27 days left? By the end of it your gonna be like, "Get this baby out of me!!" But then there is almost this empty feeling when it is. It's weird! You wait all that time to see your baby and then are a little sad that they aren't still inside you.


----------



## nypage1981

Brandy I've been sad for weeks now about him not being in me any more soon. Been tough for me. Actually I only have 3 weeks left to scheduled c section:(


----------



## loveinbinary

ready- Happy V-Day to you!! It's the best milestone, well aside from actually holding your LO for the first time. 

brandy- first tri kind of drags on, but once you hit second tri the time just flies unbelievably fast. It goes even faster after you take LO home. I hope you start feeling better soon though!

ny- wow, just 3 more weeks. Part of me misses having him inside but mostly I'm just glad he's here. I have such a short torso and with him being 21 inches at birth his kicks the last few weeks were quite painful. Plus, I'm enjoying all the things I couldn't do with a belly. For one, my lady bits don't look like the home of the swamp thing anymore lol. I can once again put my own socks on lol. I no longer need DH to help me put my pants on in the morning because it's too painful to bend over that far lol. Plus I get the most wonderful snuggles in the whole wide world. And I get to listen to all the cute little noises he makes. His poop noises are the greatest. He wiggles around, kind of scrunches over and makes these hilarious grunting noises EVERY time he poops. I bust out laughing every single time. 

Roman is doing great! He's happy and healthy and very very alert. He's always looking at this or that and kicking his little legs and flopping his arms. He smiles at me more regularly now and I just love it. He's still being combination fed but I'm taking something new which seems to be helping a bit and I got the number for a la leche league leader from a woman in my babywearing group. She said she really helped her through her struggles so I'm going to give it a shot. At my breastfeeding support group yesterday he weighed in at 8lbs15oz!!! He's becoming a right little porker lol. He's actually starting to sleep really well. Last night he slept 7 hours and the night before he slept 8 before waking to feed. I was so proud of him. He's just the love of my life.


----------



## nypage1981

Wow love you arevso lucky for all that sleep! So so happy he is doing better and that you are as well. I can't wait for my baby smuggles. I've been bugging my sister often to go snuggle Olivia who is just about a month old also. Love the baby!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- I feel incredibly lucky! He is just perfect and I love him to death. DH keeps telling me that I'm going to spoil him by always holding him. But I just can't get enough cuddles!! I'm going to hate going back to work, but DH has a job offer that will allow me to stay home, we just have to wait and see if he gets it. If you love cuddles, I definitely suggest baby wearing. It's AMAZING. Not only is it good for baby but it'll keep him calm (most likely put him to sleep) and will free up your hands to do whatever you need to. I bought my carrier, DH even uses it. But I recently joined a baby wearing club that has a $30 a year fee and they meet every month. Paying the fee allows you to rent out all the different types of carriers, one per month. Right now I'm using the Maya Wrap and I love it, but we don't have the $80 to blow on buying one. Some of the slings can run up to $200 so it's nice to be able to rent them and try them out and decide if I would actually want to buy one. Plus over the next year the slings will grow with him and I can swap out what I have for what I'll need.


----------



## MrsMM24

LOVE, that is awesome he sleeps so much. Alot to do with the new feeding perhaps. I remember our LO slept like crazy once we started with different feedings. I was the one up all the time, worried as to why I wasn't experiencing all the 2am feedings :haha: We have already decided that the next little will not sleep at all... :haha:

NY, You look AWESOME Hun!!! You are almost there, i know its sad, but your LO will still be super close, in your arms really soon. 

*AFM&#8230;* 7DPO, Temps staying high I am staying optimistic. FXD! I had a little headache this morning, it has subsided, and I have been getting weird feelings. I even had a dream (reading my journal you will see I don't really dream or I don't remember that I did when I wake) I recalled the whole thing to the wife who died laughing. I am still super tired. Still SS and Fatigue, headaches, and dreams are listed today... DW wanted me to test, but I laughed it off, not going for the early disappointment, she has little patience so I expected her to say that already... :haha: Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Love- that sounds fun to try different wraps. I didn't even want to spend the $40 on a moby wrap! Lol. I just wasn't sure it would work....maybe i'll try my sister's for a day to see if we llike it. She said she has to still support the head in it for now..I didnt think you had to supoprt their heads in them...? 

I can't feel Bean move today and am starting to get freaked out and have to work so can't go to docs....I am on coffee WITH caffeine right now and I dont usually...but its not working. He is scaring mommy.


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, he's probably just sleepy...he may have been super active during the night and he's resting up now. Give him a little time to wake up :) Try some juice too to really get him going...

Love, glad to hear things are going well. Trying out carriers sounds great because I know it's basically impossible to know which ones will feel best. Isn't the moby a pain to get on? I picked up the baby k'tan but it seems so tiny that I dont see how a baby will fit in it without being squished! Hey I have one other question for you...I remember you saying you have all these coupons for BRU. Where do you get 20% off coupons for them? I haven't seen a single one, and was hoping to use one for buying furniture...


----------



## nypage1981

It seems once you buy something Ready, they start to come. Lol. Did you sign up for the rewards? I use that card when I buy stuff and thats how I get them. 

I did the doppler, so the hearbeat is still fine, but he only gave a slight nudge even to that. Maybe you are right, maybe he was up a lot and I just slept through it.....just weird to have such a lazy bean, he is usually crazy!


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> It seems once you buy something Ready, they start to come. Lol. Did you sign up for the rewards? I use that card when I buy stuff and thats how I get them.
> 
> I did the doppler, so the hearbeat is still fine, but he only gave a slight nudge even to that. Maybe you are right, maybe he was up a lot and I just slept through it.....just weird to have such a lazy bean, he is usually crazy!

Okay, I registered and have the rewards but haven't bought much on it yet...not a single coupon has come my way :( I think I'm going to ask if they take BBB coupons. I wanna order my crib!

Just think...maybe little smurf is practicing being a wonderful long sleeper for mommy!


----------



## Deethehippy

NY - he is probably running out of wriggling space in there, he will head down into your pelvis soon to 'engage' so he may not move around quite so much then


----------



## nypage1981

Yep, he is actually head down into pelvis right now and engaging so that could make complete sense. Just having a quieter day. And that coffee thing made me really sick since I dont usually do the caffeine so now im regreting that! Lol.


----------



## BrandysBabies

I have a question for those of you that have made it through, after having MC's. Was there anything different you did during 1st tri this time around?


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy, I'm not sure that something any of us DID caused the loss...if that is what you are thinking. The only thing I was more cautious of after was reducing the intensity of my exercise (not that it was even intense to begin with). This is because I noticed spotting after having done pilates the first time, so I stopped doing it. I did low impact things instead of running. I think all of this was mostly paranoia, but I did it anyhow. I also weaned off baby aspirin this time; I was done by 4 weeks I think. I can imagine how fearful you must be, but odds are that things are going to turn out just perfectly this time!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh no, not that any of us caused it, but things like I know some DR's put women on bedrest, some DR have you take asprin, some dont, the excercise thing, less sex? Etc. I am just being a worry wart, but it's hard not to. Anything I can do to up my chances of this bean sticking around I will try!


----------



## ready4baby

I know...I understand. Those are pretty much the things I did differently. I didn't abstain from sex, although I was nervous the first couple of times :p I do remember the doctor saying there was nothing I could do or not do to affect the outcome. Did your doc give you any recommendations based on your specific history? All sorts of FX that things continue to go well for you!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I haven't even made my appt yet. I have been having this huge fight with myself about whether to set up everything right away, or to wait a while. The setting everything up right away has won out and I will be calling for my first appt on Monday.


----------



## nypage1981

Brandy---- this time around I was on baby aspirin and PROMETRIUM from 5 weeks because of early bleeding. I think it saved my babie's life and swear by being put on progesterone....and if all it did was help my head, and the rest was not the progesterone, then thats fine with me too.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, and I didn't dare have sex. I read too many stories of early MC after sex. Whether its chance or whatever, I just didn't! But I also had spotting from like 6 weeks- 12 weeks of pregnancy and was HELL.


----------



## rosababy

Ny, i didn't know you were on progesterone! Were they suppositories? I think it's the same kind I'll have to do. Except I'll have shots TOO! :wacko: At least I know I'll have enough progesterone.


----------



## nypage1981

Nope, oral ones. He said suppositories are sometimes not used for spotting....or something like that. It was a long time ago I sorta forget why he didn't recommend that route.....

How many mg will you be on Rosa? Its kinda rough! Lol......of course, during pregnancy, its the progesterone rise that makes you pukey, and tired, and ornery, and sore boobies and stuff so then taking it also produces all of that....May have some side effects...


----------



## rosababy

I have no idea what the dosage is, but I'll be on suppositories AND injections, so I'm assuming a lot. :wacko: I'm totally expecting to feel like crap for a while. :sick:


----------



## loveinbinary

I've been lurking and I'll update on me later but according for Facebook my is having a baby!!! Her husband posted that she was wheeled in for her c-section 2 hours ago so there's a baby!! And here she was complaining about having to wait another 3 weeks. Guess her little peanut had other plans. Wish mine had decided to actually come early rather than go overdue lol. I can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## ready4baby

WOW! I can't believe it! He wanted OUT! :) I can't wait to see pictures too...how exciting :happydance:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh yeah!! How exciting!! Oooooo, pics! Praying everything went well!


----------



## loveinbinary

Her husband said he was 6lbs 1.4oz and 19 inches long. She hasn't seen him yet because he's in a level 2 nursery. Keep wonderful thoughts for her and her little bean.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh! A tiny baby! I want tiny babies! My daughter was in 3mth clothes straight out of the hospital! Lol! She was 9lbs13oz. I hope to keep all of my BS levels controlled enough this time to have a little one. I will be keeping them in my thoughts and prayers!

Thank you for the update Love!


----------



## MrsMM24

Oh how exciting, so good to hear that they seem to be doing well.. Keep us updated until she can LOVE.

I can't ask NY, but I was wondering about the Progessterone this time myself, wondering how I could get to use them?

*AFM&#8230;* 11DPO, Temps are still high, however, they seem to be on the decline. I don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG and had bfps in the past. I am trying to stay positive however, so I still have my FXD (tightly.) My stomach felt a little queezy this morning for about 2 mins. I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today, FXD! :dust: :dust:
How was everyone&#8217;s weekend? Good I hope!


----------



## ready4baby

He is SO cute! I can't believe she went early--can't wait to hear the story from Ny. Another baby in the group... :dance:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yay how exciting! 

Mrs M- keep the PMA going!! Sometimes no symptoms is a food sign! I'll keep you in my thought and fx'd tightly!

I kept trying to post this weekend, but when I hit post it kept sending me an error message so then I'd hit refresh and the book I had just wrote lol would be deleted, so I hope this goes through. 

Cd 13 for me. Keep forgetting to temp, which is weird I'm semi addicted to my theometer so hopefully I get to it inthe am. I should ovulate next week sometime.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yay it posted!


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, I've had that posting trouble before when I've left my browser open too long. Copy what you've typed and open a new window or tab with bnb and post it there. Refresh doesn't fix it I don't think... :thumbup:


----------



## BrandysBabies

I've been getting an error page saying I don't have permission to be on the page anytime I try to "thank" anyone. It will still show that I thanked them, but takes me to the error page every time.? Weird. 

Where can we see pics of the baby??


----------



## ready4baby

weird...... did you make your doc appt, Brandy? Babe is on FB! Just a couple of photos so far that I saw; he's cute :) They named him Kian.

FX for you ladies waiting to O & test!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yep, Thursday at 1:45! Very nervous. Trying not to think about it. But I have every pregnancy symptom known to man, so I guess that is good news! Lol! No signs of anything wrong, but there weren't last time either. One thing I am watching for is if my symptoms just stop. Looking back this is what happened last time, one day I just didnt have any symptoms any more. My symptoms are overwhelming this time so fingers crossed that this is a good sign!


----------



## rosababy

Still lurking. :hi: SO excited for Ny and can't wait to see pics!! :happydance:

Starting the stimulating drugs tonight, so in about a10 days, I'll be a walking hen house. :wacko: Keep me in your positive thoughts. Feeling kind of low today.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, that's great! I'm sorry you are feeling low. You're smack in the middle of major fertility super boosters :thumbup: That's awesome; I'm excited for you!

Brandy, don't worry about your first appointment...they aren't going to tell you anything you don't already know--you're preggars!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yea, I know. But I had told myself that because I was pregnant so recently and knew what my DR would say and expect, that I wasnt going to even go to the DR until 12wks because I didnt want to see ht e baby alive on an early scan only to have it taken away. DH talked me into calling and making the appt. I just want to be an ostrich and stick my head in the sand for the whole first tri. Blah.


----------



## ready4baby

You poor thing Brandy...I'm sure you are scared... how many weeks did the last pregnancy last? The only thing you can really do is seperate the two experiences. Your last loss is NOT a predictor that the same thing will happen here. It was a seperate, awful experience, but this one is bound to be wonderful!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I know, and I keep telling myself that. My husband is so excited. He keeps watching baby development videos and deliveries on YouTube. I just keep getting this awful feeling that my body is going to let us both down again. He is determined and absolutely sure we will have a new baby here in 8mths. I just wish I could let go and believe it too. I want to be excited. 

I was 13wks when when I MC. They said the baby died at 8 1/2 weeks. We had our first scan at 8wks and saw the baby wiggling away and a HB of 177. Then 3 days later it was gone. I almost feel like I would be able to handle it better not seeing it early on. Does that make sense?


----------



## ready4baby

Absolutely makes sense :( The loss would feel more tanbile when you have seen the little one moving... Maybe the key this time is to get more regular reassurance that all is developing well. You may find yourself reassured by your doc; this time, maybe they will get you in for several ultrasounds through the first tri. My doc was great about that; I had one every couple of weeks... You could also get a doppler for home--I can't recall how far along you have to be to hear the heartbeat, but it could help you get through the last weeks of first trimester with more confidence. I know Ny & I loved ours!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Yea, I am going to have a long talk with my OB on Thursday to express my concerns and anxiety over it in hopes that we get visits more often.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Rosa! I am so excited for you! I hope you are feeling better today. Gotta keep up that PMA! Lol, I'm one to talk.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Rosa- sorry to hear you're feeling down :( I hope you're feeling better this am. :) 

Brandi- :hugs: I can imagine how u feel about this.but not every pregnancy goes the same. So remember :) happy healthy thoughts = happy healthy 9mos. :) we're here for u. 


Afm- cd 14 woke up with a sore throat. My pre-o temps are higher than they used to be apparently. They usually are around 96.8 but last cycle and so far this one, they're around 97.3 :( I don't like it. We're keeping the bd'ing up. Going every other day instead of everyday


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thank you Mrs. Keep you the BDing! Hehe! I don't know anything about temping, so I am not much help there, but wanted to give you a little cheer!


----------



## MrsMM24

BRANDY, totally understand how you feel about not seeing the baby so early. However, I think your DH was right to have you schedule that appt. You can tell you doc how you are feeling, plus, they may be able to help you alittle, if possible. The loss of symptoms after a bfp is not necessarily a bad sign. Head up Hun! Enjoy that bfp!!! 

MRSI, I hope you are just so busy with BDg! GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 12DPO, Temps are still high but declining. I am not sure what's happening, I think that I only have fatigue as a symptom left. My bbs never began to get fuller and sore as they have with both previous PGs. However, this morning, they seem to be tingling. I also have been feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. It kinda feels like AF is on the way. I hope not, but I can't deny the feeling. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past. FXD (tightly.) I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today and it isn't as bad as the last few days. :dust: :dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

My fingers are tightly crossed for you Mrs.M!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

MRSM- that dip looks promising!! 2 more days to test!! Fx'd tight for you!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey ladies! Congrats to NY on her baby boy! Been loving the fb photos! 
Brandy- your line is AWESOME! Will be praying for a sticky bean!
Praying for all my other TTCer's! 
Ready- YOU ARE NEXT on the 'to pop list' my friend!!!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello girls! Its late and baby started to cry for food (again) so here are some pics quick for those not on my FB. Was kind of a bad experience, but I love him so much it is all worth it. My baby boy Kian Patrick 6 lbs 1 oz 19 inches born c section 36 weeks 5 days. Lovely little boy and was only in special care for 7 hours! Seemed a lifetime though for me since I couldn't go to him at all....but in the big picture, it is not long! I will write more about the story tomrrow.
 



Attached Files:







316274_2417667919477_1184755982_2862754_2077475691_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5









314974_295784907101737_100000106893720_1393047_1837300162_n.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4









293485_2417670679546_1184755982_2862756_850601376_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- I've already said it all over Facebook but he's absolutely perfect!! My delivery wasn't very good either but in the end it's so easy to forget when you look at that tiny little face. Not being able to see him is the hardest part. The first few hours I was with my little man I was so out of it I could barely hold him. He's so precious and I'm sure you guys are just so in love with him. Congrats!!! You did a wonderful job.


----------



## ready4baby

Kylarsmom said:


> Hey ladies! Congrats to NY on her baby boy! Been loving the fb photos!
> Brandy- your line is AWESOME! Will be praying for a sticky bean!
> Praying for all my other TTCer's!
> Ready- YOU ARE NEXT on the 'to pop list' my friend!!!!!!

EEK! Kylar, you are so right--how scary! I'm next...I can hardly believe it. It'll be quite awhile though... Had my doc appointment this morning; all seems well. I "get" to do the glucose test next week and I have my next US in 3 weeks. :happydance:

Ny, georgeous georgeous baby! C-section babies are so especially pretty right after delivery because they don't get all squished up. He is so cute. Can't wait to hear the rest of your story--I'm sorry it didn't happen as planned; isn't that pretty much the norm? ;) How are you feeling?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh NY! He is perfect! Sorry everything didnt go as planned but I cant wait to hear what happened. Hopefully things will be smooth sailing from here on out for you. Get as much rest as you can. You're gonna need it!


----------



## MrsMM24

NY, thanks for the pics! He is super handsome! You lifted my downed spirits. So sorry that it didn't go as well as you would have hoped, but your end result is perfect! Enjoy!

*AFM&#8230;* 13DPO, Temps are still high and began to rise again, this is getting confusing. I wasn't able to stay sleep last night (although I was sleep for more than 4 hrs before I took my temp) but I am not feeling as fatigued. Tingling in the bbs has subsided, and they feel regular. I do typically feel heavier when af is arriving so I am just confused. *BFN!!!* on the test this morning, but no :af: so my FXD still! Also still feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past, but that bfn may have me down and missing some signs... SS = None, is all I can list today. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ny- CONGRATULATIONS LADY!!! woo hoo!! I'm so happy for you! I love the pics!! He's absolutely! Have to say, this group makes some amazing babies! Lol 

MRSM- yay for temp rises!! We'll find out here in a few days :) iwas gonna say a few "short" days but we all know that's a joke.. Last few dpo take forever to get through. 

Afm-cd 15 cm is getting creamy so I'll be ovulating next week sometime I believe. We shall see. Should I keep up the bding every other day. We skipped yest (exhausted) same today but if it's not necessary to bd today I'd rather not. Am SOOO in the mood which is odd for me, but I'm absolutely drained from working so much. Bleh


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you ladies for well wishes! Little man is doing well today, and I feel a bit better. I was so sore this morning waking up though as we went the whole night without pain meds and EEEEk! That was rough. But I had a percocet and now i've been cleaning and packing the room up. Lol. Nesting in the hospital. Wish I were home! haha. I have been sooooo busy. It sounds weird to say that but in the hospital there's always someone coming to do something, the baby to take care of, visitors all the time, and each time I sit down, something else comes up. Can't wait to go home tomorrow. BIrth was pretty bad, went into surprise labor and came in the middle of the night. Had complications in the surgery and ended up being in operating for about hour and half....I was very sick and could feel pain during most of it and wasn't tolerating very well at all. They could barely get into my uterus as an abnormal amount of scar tissue built up from the previous one, and the doctor had to call in another doctor for help. They had to scrape a layer off the uterus, making it hard to stop bleeding. I am basically told that I should not attempt this ever again, so no more babies. That is hard for me to deal with right now as I was already mourning the fact that this pregnancy was almost over and was going to miss it so much, that I was excited for the next baby. And I wanted the baby soon, close to this one....so its a really tough pill to swallow and im pretty depressed over it. However, I AM over the top in love with my new baby and trying hard to just focus on that, and realize things could be worse. Least I didn't have a hysterectomy or something. SO, thats the shortest story of it all, there's much more but it was a pretty bad experience! A bad experience that I never would want to not go through. Amazing how the babies make anything worth it, they really do. 

Hope we get some more BFPs in here soon....We will need some excitement soon! Lol. Now, waiting on REady's little baby....and waiting to go through the pregnancy journey with Brandy...but need some more BFPs!! Praying for everyone.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Wow, I am so sorry it went that badly. Did they say there was any chance at all that you might be able to have a VBAC one day? I'm sorry I'm not familiar with the reason as to why you had a scheduled C-section. Maybe in the future things will change and you might be able to have another one. In the meantime, look at that little guy!!! He is amazing!!! Get home and get some rest and heal!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh ny- I'm sorry it was a Bad experience. At least you have a prize to show for it all! My mom had a horrible time with my youngest brother. She lost A LOT of blood. It was scary. Sometime we come into the world kickin and fighting lol. She tells me and my brother that we've given her a hard time since before we were born! Lol I hope you heal fast and can't wait to see more pictures!!

Ready and brandy- I cannot wait to see bump pictures!! 

MRSM and rosa- we are next!! 

My little brother who's 20 called me last night because him and his gf thought they were pg. I had her call me and used all of my useful knowledge and helped her figure her cycle out.. We keyed it down to where she would be starting her period in the next two days, and bam.. He texted me this am and said she started her period. Lol al I good or am I good lol! If only mine was that easy :/ lol


----------



## Kiki0522

Ny!!! OH MY GOODNESS!! He is absolutely adorable! So handsome!! I can't wait to see more pics! I'm so sorry about what you went through but wow is he worth it. I just want to squeeze him! I hope you heal quickly! Congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

NY!! What a gorgeous boy you have! :hugs: I'm so sorry about your fiasco you went through to deliver. My heart goes to you. :flower:

Ladies, I'm sorry to read and run. I have been reading, just not writing. I'm struggling with the new drugs. They burn going in and I'm so emotional. What if this doesn't work? :sad2:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw Rosa, hang in there hun! I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## repogirl813

ny he is soooo gorgeous, i am sooo happy for you and hope you start feeling less pain soon!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

NY :hugs: so sorry that the experience was not so grand, but as mentioned, that prize you have is the grandest of the grand! :hugs: I hope that you continue to overcome your saddness from the news of TTC again soon and enjoy your blessing....

MRSI, you are good! Hope your statements about our bfps is as good. :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 14DPO, Temps are still high but going back down.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. Not to mention DW is taking this bfn alot harder than our others, she really thought we were PG. BFN on the test this morning, but no :af:! Not planning to test again, just wait on that damn withc. SS = None. I added my name to OCt thread, hoping that is a bfp month for me, it is also the month our daughter was born so...:dust: :dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Everything went great at my appt! Had my pap and will be getting my bloods done in the morning. My Dr was very happy with my blood sugar readings and I go back in a week. My next appt in next Friday. This is going to be a hard 9mths, but it will be so worth it in the end. I have to test my blood sugar 7 times a day and inject insulin 5 times a day. Plus I have to keep a log of all of my readings. It's like a full time job. Oh, and he also said that he was making me an appt with a high risk specialist, but that probably wont be until 12wks. Let's see...........what else...........I think that's about it. Very happy and it's starting to feel real!


----------



## MrsMM24

BRANDY, so glad the appt went well. We are here to make sure you do that long list of to dos over the next 9 mos! I am sooo happy for you right now, all things are looking good, let's stay focused and get through hun!

*AFM&#8230;* 15DPO, Temps took a huge dive.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. I actually read alot of encouraging words from quite a few of the ladies I communicate with on BNB yesterday and it made me feel soooo much better heading into Oct. Not so discouraged as I wait on AF.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh MRSM-! :hugs: boo for af! I am so sorry.. Your temps were looking so promising! Agh, why does this have to be so hard?!?! 

Rosa- I hope it works! All of this will be worth it in the long run!! How long till ur in the tww?

Brandi- SOO glad the appt went good! 

Afm- Cd 17. My temps are wacky and higher than they usually are pre-o. Sucks.. Right when u think u know ur body-bam, it changes. I just want to flip her off but that wouldn't be very nice to myself lol 

No bd yesterday or day before, we're having date night tonight so that is on the checklist of things to do tonight lol. 

Weird thing- I dreamed I had a baby last night. Come to think of it, everyone in my dream was having babies. Pretty crazy. That's all I remember tho. Hope it's a good sign.


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, I'm sorry you are struggling with your injections and hormones...not a fun process but you will get through it. Your retrieval must be next week sometime? Here's a little emoticon to cheer you up-- :bike: Haha, I mean who comes up with these things??

MrsM, sorry to hear that your temp has dropped :( Boo witch; it takes a whole lot of resiliency to ttc. FX for next cycle!

Mrs, :hi: I hope your wacky cycle is just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## loveinbinary

Ah so much to catch up on! 
Rosa- I'm sorry you are suffering the hormonal insanity of being pregnant while your ovaries explode with eggs. Just think, really soon those little eggies of yours are going to be little babies in a dish! Then a little baby in your belly!! We're all here to support you. Just keep positive thoughts, as hard as it is. I've heard that a positive attitude really can make all the difference. 

Brandy- I know how hard this pregnancy is going to be on you, especially with your loss being just a few months back. We all wish we could sleep right through first tri and wake up when the chance of mc drops way way down. If you can, try not to compare this pregnancy to your loss. I know it's nearly impossible. This pregnancy started out nearly identical to my loss but here I have a healthy little peanut glued to my chest. This bean is going to be so sticky that he or she is going to be overdue lol. I'm so glad to hear that your appointment went well! It's great that your doctor is setting you up with a high risk specialist. 

Mrs- I'm sorry your body is being all screwy, but fx'd that a screwy body makes for a pregnant body! Have you considered seeing a fertility specialist, maybe try clomid?

MrsM- I'm sorry to hear about the temp dive. Stupid witch just doesn't know when to stay away. Can't take a hint can she. 

kiki- how are you holding up?

ny- I remember the first couple days after my section. Getting out of bed was the worst. Those pain meds were wonderful, but I stupidly would decline them if I was feeling okay at the time. That came around to bite me later. Did they not give you that nasty salty drink to help prevent nausea? I felt the pain of them cutting into me which is why they had to put me completely under, did you tell them you could still feel it? I'm so sorry this has to be your last. Did they say if it would be at all possible for you to have a vaginal delivery? My delivery wasn't the greatest either, but you're absolutely right, these tiny little humans make it so worth it. I would go through the same labor again and again just to have my little man. 

ready- the glucose test wasn't that bad, at least I didn't think so. Just be sure to have something with you to snack on as soon as you're done. It saved me from feeling sick later on. Geeze you're already 25 weeks. Soon we'll all be watching the thread night and day to see pictures of your new little guy. 

Things have been a struggle over here. I've been off work since Roman was born and still haven't received my mat pay. My store manager told me I had to fill out this form, so I did, but she failed to mention the "I" had to call the disability company and file the claim... gee thanks. So now everything is delayed and just frustrating. 
We've given up on breastfeeding and moved on to pumping every 2-3 hours during the day and every 3-5 hours at night. He gets so frustrated at the breast because I'm not making enough, it doesn't flow fast enough and because he doesn't have the greastest latch he isn't very efficient at milk removal. It stresses him out to nurse and in turn stresses me out. We still have to supplement so instead of causing him distress by forcing him to nurse, I'm pumping and giving him as much boobie juice as I possibly can. I drove out to middle of nowhere to see this pediatrician who is a board certified lactation consultant and specializes in breastfeeding and breastfed babies. She said she doesn't think I'll be able to exclusively breastfeed at this point because it's one issue on top of another and none are an easy fix. To up my supply she wanted me go back to nursing him every 2 hours like a newborn, feed him off each side, then if he still needed more give him 2oz using the supplemental nursing system. 30 minutes after he finished nursing I should pump for 10-15 minutes. The only thing is I go back to work next week which isn't enough time for this to work. Had I found this help weeks ago I would have been more than willing to give it a try, but at this point it's just too much work when it'll all be broken up when I go back to work. By the time he's done feeding and I've finished pumping it would be time to start the whole process all over again. So instead we have moved on to pumping like a dairy cow, I'm taking 2 capsules of More Milk Special Blend 3-4 times a day and this weekend I'm going to be making lactation cookies. I'm trying so hard not to just call it quits. 
Weighed him at my support group on Wednesday, he's up to 9lbs10oz. That little porker lol. He finally graduated to size 1 diapers at 6 weeks. He sees a new pediatrician on Monday, one recommended to me by one of the breastfeeding moms (who's also studying to be a lactation consultant) in my babywearing group. I see my doctor on Monday as well to have my IUD put in. :happydance: That means we can finally have real :sex: again. lol


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, ladies. :hugs: Yesterday was better. I did my own jabs on Wednesday night and I still can't believe I did it! I'm so terrified of needles, always have been. But dh can't be home every night at 9 pm, so that means I have to do it. AND I DID IT! :yipee: Just doing that gave me confidence and encouragement. I felt great yesterday and today. (Minus annoyances at work...trying not to care so much.)

My retrieval is tentatively scheduled for next friday, the 7th. I'm not even nervous for the procedure. Can't be as bad as the laparoscopy! :wacko: Plus, my dh will be with me this time. Only thing that makes me nervous is making enough good eggies. Doing everything I can to get some good ones. Lots of protein, lots of water, no alcohol, little caffeine...scan today said that I'm right where I should be with regards to follies. :shrug:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks everyone! I am staying a positive as I can! 

I tested tonight and probably will continue to periodically during the 1st tri until I feel safe. I was shocked by the test! Lookie! This is awesome right?! This meand my HCG is so high that the test line took all the ink, right?
 



Attached Files:







P9200226.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nypage1981

Hello girls! 

Thanks everyone. We are doing very well, and would like to invite anyone to join my.Facebook if.you have not already. I am constantly uploading pics here and there of my guy, and I haven't even uploaded any from my actual camera yet! It's under Nicole Page and avatar is a baby. That's if.you are comfortable if not, I totally understand. I already have a few of you on my friends. Hope you are enjoying my pics of Kian. 

I have totally overdone myself. Got home yesterday and we went shopping yesterday on way home from hospital. Then I've been nesting and cleaning hard core and went shopping all over today and had fAmily over. Well, I began hurting a LOT and got a low grade fever with chills tonight and oiled. It hurt so bad to have chills rip through my body. I slept and woke up shopping wet and seems the fever broke. Hope it was just my body doing too much and not beginning of an infection. I keep forgetting I'm 4 days post op from a very traumatic surgery and can't help it. Tomorrow I hope to relax all day. 

Love I'm sorry breast feeding ended. I love it so much, but he also doesn't seem to get enough from it. And right now it hurts so flicked bad I cry sometimes as he drinks. Ooooh ouch! Never expected that! You are at least giving him your milk still. That's the main goal. I hate pumping. It hurts and makes my nipples a weird shape!

Rosa when do you do beta testing? Is it at your clinic or do you test at home? I know its a ways off, but I'm sure you know the date and can't wait!

Ready how are you doing?

MM I'm sorry for the bad news. Was lookin so good there.:( stupid body. 

Mrs hooe its a lucky one for you. When do u test?

Brandy I am praying for your little baby. Good luck with all the diabetes monitoring. Sounds intense. 

Repo you are gettin there now! Hope its been a good experience for you. Enjoy the pregnancy it flies. 

Kiki how are you holding up? Still feeling down about it all? That was a while back um sure you've turned around a bit. 

Kylar hope your cute boys are well. 

Sorry if ice missed anyone. I am breastfeeding a monster and looking at a tiny screen on my phone so can't read very much.


----------



## rosababy

ny, just sent your a fb friend request! i'm sorry you're in so much pain. make your dh do all of that work! :haha: rest up...can't wait to see pics of the little guy! Is kian pronounced with an ee sound or an I sound? 

Love, so sorry the breast feeding is hard for you. :hugs: you're not the only one, hun. you're my hero for working at it and not just quitting when it got tough. however, he's had a good few months of it, so it's better than nothing. it will be just fine if you need to switch to formula. you need to look out for yourself, as well. :hugs:

My beta will be sometime mid-october. not sure yet. the transfer will be either the 12th or the 14th, depending on the eggs we get. And I think I can start testing about a week after that, but i'm sure the beta will be 14 days afterwards. not sure if i'll test before...i'll be a nervous wreck! :wacko:


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- so glad to hear that you are and little Kian are doing so well. tsk tsk on overdoing it, though it doesn't surprise me. You nearly nested yourself to death before lol. I'm surprised you have the energy for all of that. When I got home I pretty much camped out on the couch, though I didn't sleep the entire time I was in the hospital. I imagine it's easier with a second child, you know more of what to expect and what to do. Try and relax as much as you can. Have DH bring you whatever you need so you don't have to get up and can relax. You need your rest since you are breastfeeding. A sick and worn down mommy is no good. 
I'm sorry breastfeeding ended too. I miss it, but right now it's best for him. He's much happier and no longer distressed at his feedings. My hope is that my supply will increase and I'll be able to give breastfeeding, even part time, another go. He still nurses for comfort or to fall asleep occassionally. Just keep nursing on demand and your supply will increase. It takes a few days for your milk to fully come in. If you are worried about not producing enough, you could start pumping more often. There are a few things you could take but I'm not sure you'd really need them at this point. I have a recipe for some delicious lactation cookies if you want it. The first couple weeks breastfeeding is painful. I cried at every feeding, especially at night after nursing all day. It does get better I promise. Are you using any lanolin cream?

Brandy- that is a GORGEOUS test!! I just know this LO is going to be a super sticky bean!!
rosa- YAY!!! Congrats on doing your own jabs, that had to be hard. I'm not sure I could do my own.. I'm sure you'll be overflowing with good eggies. There's nothing wrong with you aside from some lazy tubes. Take the tubes out of the picture and you're in for a healthy little bean. 
Thank you for the kind words. I can't imagine being anyone's hero though. Despite all that I've done I still feel like I could have, should have done more. I came so close to quitting, actually professed that I was done. He's only getting about 5ish ounces of breastmilk a day because that's all I'm able to pump. 7 weeks on Monday and I hope I can keep giving him at least some milk until 6 months.


----------



## nypage1981

Love- I am using the Medela brand creme at the moment, and some soothing gel pads for my nips...but still hurts so bad. Even pumping hurts badly...kind of glad to hear that for you it was first couple weeks too. I was actually thinking I was doing it wrong and that it should only hurt the first few days. But guess i'll just hang in there....

So do you just not produce enough Breast milk and is that just something that happens? Like, now, when I nurse I pump after and only get like 2 ounces of pumpin....so not much. Is this normal? I dont know what to do or expect, I never went to a class or read anything about it. Im just blindly going at it! 

My little man has gained 5 ounces is 2 days!!! woo hoo. Guess im doing something right with feedings.....also, he pees through at least one outfit a day, sometimes 2. I am starting to think maybe his dapers dont fit right! 

Rosa- Its Kian said with an EEEE sound....So Ian with a K. I am sad I didn't think of it before naming him that people would call him Kian with a long I sound a lot. Alerady happened at the doctors today. Poor kid, he's gunna hate that. 

Brandy- realy nice test! woo hoo!


----------



## loveinbinary

People say you're not doing it right if it hurts but even if you are doing it right it still hurts. The pain does ease I promise. When you finish pumping express a few drops of milk onto your nipples, rub it in and let it dry. That'll also help them heal. We all go at it blindly. Even the second or third time. 
5oz in 2 days is wonderful!! With plenty of wet diapers you are definitely doing something right. Yes, I just don't produce enough breast milk, which is why Roman is a mostly formula fed baby (though not by choice). I'm taking supplements and pumping like a dairy cow to try to up my supply. Low supply is fairly common, but it's just not something anyone really tells you about. The whole time I was pregnant and in the first few struggling weeks my mom failed to mention that I constantly nursed because her milk just wasn't filling enough. She started me on cereal really early to keep me satisfied. If you are able to pump 2nd AFTER a feeding you have nothing to worry about. Baby's stomach is only the size of a walnut at this point so 2oz is quite a bit. When I pump for 10-15 minutes I'm lucky if I get an ounce between both sides at almost 7 weeks. LO eats 4-5oz per feeding. You're doing wonderful, just keep it up and I hope the soreness eases very soon and you can just enjoy the wonderfulness of breastfeeding.


----------



## nypage1981

thank you love 
i will be happy when his sucking doesnt cause me to curl my toes and grip his little head and realize i need to let up my grip! lol. really just the right nipple. but yea, think i produce enough for now. hope it increases as it should so there isnt an issue as he eats more. how long can breast milk sit in the fridge? i see you were up responding at 1
;32 am. funny how any time of the night is like daytime forus now! i am awake doig things at weird times too.


----------



## rosababy

does bf hurt? I'm scared of it, but really really want to do it.


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- haha I was always up at weird hours even before I was pregnant. I've never slept well so I'm not missing much. Roman had actually been asleep for a good hour and a half at that point, I was just up pumping and snuggling with dh. I used to grip the bed so hard you'd think I was trying to make it a part of my hand. It does get better though, even with a bad latch the pain eased after a couple weeks. If you're feeding on demand your supply will definitely increase with his needs. Just don't be surprised when there are times that he wants to feed several times in a couple hours (cluster feeding). That's his way of telling your body that he's growing and to start producing more. The fact that you are pumping at all will keep your supply up. I doubt it's something you will have to worry about, but if you every come to a point where you aren't making enough I've got plenty of pointers and tips. Breastmilk can sit out for 6 hours, in the fridge for 8 days and in the freezer for 6 months (a year if it's a deep freezer). 

Rosa- Breastfeeding does hurt for the first couple weeks, sometimes more sometimes not at all. It's different from person to person. There are gel pads you can get to help soothe and lanolin cream will help heal and keep them from drying out or cracking. No one really tells you about the pain beforehand which is why so many mothers give up on breastfeeding in the early days. It's really worth it. The pain does ease, you just have to take one feeding at a time.


----------



## nypage1981

Love- I am actually thinking he ma not have exactly the right latch, as now i've heard that if you look at his mouth and makes asucking motion, its the wrong latch, but if just the jaw is moving, its the right one. I see his mouth sucking and my nipple looks kinda flat when comes out...so thats probably why it hurts so much. I try to correct his latch, but yea right. He isnt interetsted! I was so proud I pumped today and made almost 4 ounces! Also, a not proud moment has been the 4 times i've leaked all over today. Apparently its coming in more today? Idk why....but it hurts my booobs and they always feel they need to be emptied and when I begin, they leak down my front. UGH!

Rosa- Breast feeding is so NOT glamorous or easy or comfortable at all. Guess its worth it though if it settles down a bit after a couple weeks...


----------



## MrsMM24

Your avatar is gorgeous NY!!! so glad to hear you are doing well, now to get you to take it easy a little and heal!!

I hope you are all doing well.... I am back in for another cycle. Hoping to do the SMEP method... doesn't seem so monumental I know, but for DW and I, it will be since we don't have the opportunities to just "BD" I will definitely keep you up to date on how that works. AF surprised me on Saturday, a little early and did not come in roaring like a lion as usual, it was so very strange. But, on a different note, she has made it very easy to track, 1st of the month... I hope to be in the egg chase by mid-month and test right at the end, near our daughter's b-day! Trying now to build up all that hope I had in Sept!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies just checking in. Glad everyone is doing well! Still waiting to o. Should be any day now. :p fingers x'd


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations NY - so long since i have been here and now you little man is here too 

Breastfeeding definately gets easier ladies, basically our nipples are not used to being sucked on every hour (or more!) thats it, period. It takes a few weeks for them to 'harden up' then feeding is comfy and like second nature 

:hi: to everyone.


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- I was never told anything about a sucking motion indicating an improper latch. Is your nipple flat on just one side whem he releases? Even if your latch isn't perfect it sounds like you are doing very well so I wouldn't worry. Leaking is definitely a sign that more milk is coming in. I wish I had that problem. I went to take a shower this morning and started dripping which was really exciting. The past 2 days I've made 6oz! I traded in my hospital grade pump and bought the medela advanced pump in style. Went out and bought the car charger today so I can pump on the go! I'll be able to keep pumping every 2 hours even when I'm out. That should really help my supply.


----------



## loveinbinary

dee! how are things going fir you? are you back to ttc or are you giving it some time?


----------



## Deethehippy

loveinbinary said:


> dee! how are things going fir you? are you back to ttc or are you giving it some time?

Hi Love

Hope you and Roman are doing good xxxx:hugs:

I am seeing the doctors tomorrow to ask if i can be tested for stuff regarding recurrant miscarriages, so hopefully they will say yes or if they say it is not necessary i cant do much, either way we intend to try again, me and Oh just want a last child together :cry:


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- Roman is doing wonderful! He's up to 10lbs 3oz. He's just a happy little peanut. He plays the smile game with me all the time now, I'll give him a kiss and he'll smile at me so I do it again he doesn't realize that baby smiles are so much better than mommy kisses so I'm getting the better end of the game lol. He's also learning to use his voice and its the most adorable sound I've ever heard in my life. Last night he actually slept 5 hours in his crib! Normally he won't last more than 10 minutes before he starts crying. I folded up my feather comforter and put it in his crib to lay on. He likes it because it's cushy and forms around him so he feels like he's being held. Of course we pushed the part around his head down so he can't get his face stuck in it. 

I just love being a mommy. It's the greatest feeling in the whole world. 

I really hope your doctor will test you so you don't have to suffer another loss. Maybe ask for a d&c? Clear out the lining and have it build brand new in case there is anything left over or causing the placenta to attach incorrectly?


----------



## ready4baby

I feel like I haven't been on here in forever! :hi: Kylar! Ny, it's so great to hear how well you are all doing. I'm sorry about the leaking bbs & pain during nursing :( You seem to be in great spirits about your little man even after a difficult delivery...I wonder if being a second time mom makes a big difference in coping! I think I'm going to be a mess :)

Rosa, so excited for you and your progress this cycle :happydance: Retrieval Friday still?

Dee, it's nice to see you here...are you doing okay?

Mrs, I hope you O soon, dammit & it's a good one!

MrsM, hopefully this cycle is the lucky one :dust:

Love, I'm glad you guys are doing well and Roman is turning into a smiley porker :) Have you had any resolution on your maternity leave issue?

AFM, doing pretty well in second tri. Sleepy, lots of hearburn, and constipation. Yay! I'm not enjoying some of those things, but mostly I am loving being pregnant and feeling his thumping and flips. We ordered our crib & dresser this weekend and are starting to clear out the room that will be the nursery; every few days, I start feeling overwhelmed with all of the things that have to be purchased and completed in the next 2 months or so :( But, we start hypnobirthing classes on Thursday and my next US is next week!


----------



## nypage1981

Dee thanks for the advice. Makes me realize I am doing fine and keep going!

I cried yesterday like crazy, thinking maybe baby blues have hit. I don't know but seems I'm kind of down. I think the breast pain and incision pain are having atoll on me. I'm off the pain meds because didn't wanna keep going with them and expected the pain to be gone but nonsuch luck. Apparently they had to stretch a lot farther than a normal c section and my body is so sore. Also, my boobs lak all the time and it's keeping me from wanting to go anywhere.....hoping to just get throu it and enjoy my little guy whonis sooooo adorable and lovable. 

Ready just wait for third tri. I thought that was rough. Hope you get the stuff all ready new weren't ready when ours came early! 

Good luck MM and Mrs! 

Dee hope you get the tests done. It could be an easy fix to get your baby to stick. 

Love wow ,,10 lbs for roman. That's great! I also have e medela pump in style Dvance. It's e one I got from the hospital. I need to buy the car adapter and a corset to make it hands free. I soooooooii wish I bought hands free one.


----------



## MrsMM24

DEE, I hope that you can get some realyl good information at your appt!

READY, thanks! I certainly am going to try to give the eggy no other place to go but towards the bfp lining of my uterus!! :haha:

LOVE, good to hear that you and Roman are doing well, he is just adorable. Hey, you and NY and the cute boys, I wonder if that means we will have a boy trend in here when we get our bfps soon.... hmmmm...

*AFM...*AF is easing out rather quickly. I was heavy for couple days and light to spotting yesterday and now, spotting.... I am ready though, today I began to finalize "donations" scheduling and shipping, and got all my vitamins, etc (baby aspirin, B6, green tea, folic acid, Primrose Oil, etc... It appears that OV will come in the next couple weeks, plan, plan, plan, that's what I am up to!


----------



## loveinbinary

ready- yes, we have the right paperwork going and it looks like things are finally straightening out. Though I still have no idea when I'll actually get a check. 
I'm so glad to hear second tri is going well for you, aside from the standard pregnancy unpleasantries. I loved being pregnant, it's such an amazing feeling. But now I love being a mommy and I know you will too. You're turn is just around the corner!! Try to relax, I know it's hard. I would get overwhelmed too when I thought about how much stuff I still needed to get together, especially after the scare of preterm labor. Having the crib and dresser ordered alone is a big weight off the shoulders. What other things do you still need? Ooh hypnobirthing. Does this mean you are trying for a natural birth? I can't wait to see your next scan pics!! He's going to look like a tiny little person instead of a little alien lol. 

I had the baby blues the first few days I was home. I'd find myself down and crying for no reason at all. The pain has a lot to do with it. I would suggest going back on the pain killers. I didn't want to take them either but I noticed I was more depressed when I was in pain. Being in so much pain makes it hard to take care of LO. Are you wearing nursing pads? That should help keep you from leaking all over the place. They even have reuseable nursing pads that you can just throw in the washer. Just give it a couple weeks and you should start feeling a lot better. I found that being out with Roman made me feel better because people were always coming up and telling me how adorable he is. Nothing makes you feel than people telling you how perfect your LO is. I think maybe getting out of the house would make you feel better. 
I bought my pump from the hospital too, came with a nice bag, bottles and bottle cooler complete with ice pack. The car charger is really nice. I'm able to pump while driving! lol. I think I may want to get the hands bra as well but I would still probably wearing my nursing bra or tank over it for support. 

MrsM- I don't know if there will be more boy bfps to come. This year was just flooded with boys. Almost everyone I know who is pregnant or had their baby ended up with boys. Maybe the babies due next year will be girls, or even more boys lol. We'll find out though!


----------



## MrsMM24

LOVE, I will be happy with either, but I think all three of us are secretly hoping for a little boy. I think we all realize that we need just alittle more testosterone in the house! :haha:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart, I am preparing for OV in the next week or so. Getting everything in order! As many can remember or read in my journal, I am going to use baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and at a minimum 3 "donations". We are going to try SMEP!!! We will catch this eggy in Oct!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Ny- Yes it does hurt even if you're doing it right, at least like the first few days to week or so! If you need any BF advise, I BF kylar for 9 months and am almost to month 3 with Kendon! Not saying Im an expert, but I do love to help! It does hurt a heck of a lot worse if the latch isn't correct though, his mouth should cover almost the entire areola when he eats, it needs to be open very wide. also make sure his bottom lip isnt sucked in, the bottom lip sometimes gets in his mouth instead of around the areola and you dont even notice. kendon was doing that in the hospital, he was still latched so i didnt realize he wasnt latched correctly, it was hurting tremendously until i realized this and would just pop out his bottom lip each time. i found that pumping hurt me way less than the baby, my babies must have a strong suck lol.


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Rosa, so excited for you and your progress this cycle :happydance: Retrieval Friday still?

Yes, retrieval is officially Friday. I have a few good eggs...wishing for some more, but I'll take what I've got. Lining and estridol numbers look excellent. I'm nervous!

Ladies, I know I've been lurking and not posting...I hope to join the baby/preggo talk soon. Sometimes, I feel a bit out of the loop since I'm not temping or checking for ewcm or bf yet...:blush: I'm still thinking of you lots and rooting for you all. :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

NY oh and i cant believe you stopped pain meds! I literally had to take mine for 3-4 weeks! i mean not round the clock for that long, but the last couple weeks i took them, i just took as needed, usually before bed and when i woke up... but for weeks i'd over-do it and i be in tears and have to take the pain meds.


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Ladies

The doctor is going to send me to a miscarriage specialist :happydance:
Hopefully i will get some answers and if not at least i will know its probably ok to try again and that i tried everything i could.

Hope you are all doing good xx :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Mrs with everything - hope you vits etc help you catch that eggie. :flower:


----------



## rosababy

Dee, good news! I hope you get some answers. :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar thanks for the lower lip tip. I haven't noticed that yet but will be sure to check the next time he is on the boob. This is just a rare second that he is not. Is it normal for them to he on the boob constantly? I can't even barely leave the house. He always falls asleep after one aide and i am too afraid to wake him cuz then he will just want more and it hurts so bad. is it ok to do just one sid at a time? 

Yea, I'm officially on no pain meds. However, my percocet were almost gone, I only got 20 pills so figure that every 4 hours those first days at home and they were almost gone anyways. Only were ejough for like a week. I keep over doing it and getting very sore then bleeding more. I'm getting really down by the healing process but need to have some patience. Hope your boys are keeping healthy and you are doing well!

Rosa I hope the amount of follies that you have are enough and good luck! I m here rooting you on too!

Dee im glad you will get some answers. Such good news!

MM, sounds like you've got it covered. Lol. Hope that recipe is a good one!


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- that's wonderful news!! I hope this specialist can help you get the super sticky bean you deserve. 

Ny- the reason he nurses all day long is because you let him fall asleep. The boob is jus so comforting to them that they'll fall asleep. Roman doesn't nurse often but when he does it doesn't take long for him to start dozing. It is perfectly okay for him to nurse only on one side. The problem is you don't wake him when he falls asleep. He isn't actually full but so comfy that he falls asleep so as soon as he wakes he's going to want more. I know you don't want to wake him because nursing hurts so much but it'll hurt less in the long run if he isn't nursing constantly. Offering both sides and nursing till he can't be woken up and leaving him will a nice full belly will allow him to go longer between feeds and you'll be able to leave the house.


----------



## nypage1981

Love even tho I'm scared to wake him, I guess indo try. I always break his latch on one side when I feel like it's comfort sucking and I try burping him or changing him. So that will wake him sometimes and I switch. Still seems I either have to fed or pump too often to go anywhere because I have a problem with filling up fast and leaking. I walked to get my daughter from school today, was gone like 40 min, and was leaking. It's really bad.


----------



## loveinbinary

It's good that you try to wake him. Roman was horrible about falling asleep while nursing. 5minutes on the boob and he was out and couldn't be woken. I would suggest maybe doubling or tripling up on the nursing lads to prevent it from going through your shirt. How often are you pumping?


----------



## loveinbinary

Pads... Not lads...


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies. Sorry I havent been on the last few days. I have had the worst cold and suffered through it without taking anything. I know I can take Tylonol products but just didnt want the chemicals in my body with the baby. It was hell, let me tell you! THe worst chest cold I think I have ever had. I still have a pretty bad cough and get worn out quickly, but I am feeling better. I have my next appt tomorrow, looking forward to it. Maybe an early scan? That would be great! Well, I am going to get some breakfast, be back later.


----------



## ready4baby

I love hearing all your comments about nursing--that's a big topic for just about every new or future mommy! I'm sorry you are leaking so much Ny...everyone has their own issues...you have like too much milk and some don't have enough. I can't even imagine the discomfort of surgery plus sore nips :( I would think your doctor would refill your prescription if you needed it...

Brandy, sounds like a nasty cold! I'm glad you are feeling a little better...

Rosa, one more day!!!! No worries about not posting...you are going to be in the baby making game very very shortly now...


----------



## MrsMM24

DEE, this is fantastic news, I am sure that the specialist will be able to brighten your journey! :dust:

NY, I definitely hope I have covered all the bases... :flower:

BRANDY, so good to see you are beginning to feel better. YAY for your appt tomorrow! Hope all goes well Hun!

ROSA, same with you, hope all goes as planned tomorrow! :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart... CM checks begin today, and OPKS starting this weekend. Stocked up on baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and "donations". Operation Prepare for SMEP has begun!!! I have been exercising really regularly as well so I am feeling good.


----------



## repogirl813

ladies here is a side view of kyleigh's face and her foot which just looks huge to me, they said she is measuring about a week behind and a guesstimate weight of 5 pounds 6 ounces
 



Attached Files:







babys face.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1









babys foot.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kiki0522

Good Luck Rosa! Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Good Luck Rosa! Thinking of you! :hugs:

Thanks, hun. Your journal has been awfully quiet...how are you doing?


----------



## nypage1981

Repo cute! Just pray she doesn't come early on you now and she has time to grow! 

Love, I pump whenever I think of it.....primly not enough, but am always afraid if I pump, and Kian gets hungry, that I won't have enough left. And don't wanna give him bottles too often. I don't really leak through clothes in public, but I fill up so fast that they get huge, hard, and leak and it's so uncomfortable. I can't figure out how to even leave the house really cuz I will feed baby and leave but around an hour or so later I'm so engorged again it bothers me. Sonic I'm out and can't nurse or pump, will that make my supply start to diminish?

Ready, breast feeding is crazy and I do understand why some don't bother with it! Are you planning on it? 

Rosa good luck!


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, yippee, let us know how it goes!

Repo, very exciting--you are getting really close now :)

Ny I am definitely going to breastfeed but I know it'll be really, really hard. I really dont like the nips touched now as it is and I can't imagine how uncomfortable a sucking hungry infant will be. I hope I can do it! We had our first hypnobirthing class last night :happydance: Admittedly, there were a few crunchy-type people in there, but it's mostly a normal class with a segment of relaxation and self-hypnosis. We enjoyed it; I'm glad I didn't sign up for a hospital birthing class.


----------



## rosababy

Ready, my nips are also very sensitive in general, which is why bf scares me! I really want to do it though, so hopefully I'll be strong enough.

Retrieval was this morning. 10 eggs! :wohoo: That's great! My doc was SO pleased...he originally hoped that we'd get 7-8. Like said he would be ecstatic if we got that many. But 10?! :yipee:

The procedure was relatively simple. I'm home now, with bad af type cramps, but dh is out getting me tylonol with codeine and my starbucks. :haha: Feeling good and soooo relieved to have more than 3 eggs.


----------



## ready4baby

Good for you Rosa!! You've become so brave with all of these procedures...remember where you started from? So when does sperm meet egg? :haha:

(We can moan about bf together, I'm not a tough girl when it comes to the nips)


----------



## rosababy

I'm not tough about nips either. :wacko:

This procedure was NOTHING compared to the others...:wacko: Thanks. I"m pretty proud of myself. I have NO pain tolerance. I stub my toe and cry in agony for like an hour. :haha: Now I can just relax and thank God for 10 eggs. :flower:

Edit: forgot...sperm meegs eggs sometime today. Sperm is there ready...then they grow together for the next few days and transfer will be either Monday or Wednesday morning.


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Rosa, it all sounds very exciting and well done for being so brave going through all this, i take my hat off to you - you will get your dream :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, dee. :hugs: Tbh, ivf hasn't been as scary and daunting as I imagined it. With that said, I haven't entered the dreaded 2ww yet. :wacko: I'm sure I'll be a wack job with emotions. Progesterone shots everyday, 2 vajayjay pills twice a day...:wacko: I don't even care anymore, I just want a baby! I'll do anything!


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, can you believe that for the first time you can unequivocally say that you & DH have made the beginnings of a baby? As many as 10 of them! Fingers & everything crossed that the little fertilized eggs are healthy and very sticky :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Thank you! Yes, it IS very exciting. :flower: 

Also, the codeine is kicking in very nicely. :haha: Feelin' groovy...


----------



## nypage1981

Lol yay for codeine! I'm so amazed you had10! Way to go, your body finally did something that you want it o do! Will the transfer be about the same as retrieval for pain and everything?

My nipples hurt so bad I need Tobruk something very hard as he latches on. This sucks a lot!


----------



## rosababy

The transfer is way easier from what i've heard. the only uncomfortable part is that it has to be on a full bladder. :wacko: I've actually had a "mock transfer" already and it was so easy. Just like a pap.


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- is there a reason why you are pumping so often? The more you pump the more milk you are going to produce which leads to the engorgement and discomfort you are suffering with. If you want to reduce that, you should cut back on the number of pumping sessions to allow your supply to even out with your babies needs. I would kill to have an oversupply instead of the 5-7 ounces a day I manage to pump. What is preventing you from nursing while you're out or even pumping? I pump in the car all the time. I just pull my shirt over the pump to hold it in place (or you could get the medela bra that holds them for you) and go about my errands. I have a storage bag to put the bottles in that even has an ice pack to keep it fresh while I'm out. As for nursing in public, they make covers that you put around your neck so no one can see, I just used a blanket. You really don't need to fear your supply diminishing since it's already established. It'll even out to what baby needs if you stop pumping so much, but it is very unlikely that you will ever suffer with undersuppy. That is usually pretty aparent from the very beginning. You get more in one pumping session than I do pumping all day long so you have nothing to worry about. Count yourself lucky and relax on the pumping or else you'll drive yourself mad not being able to go anywhere. 

Rosa!!! :happydance: :happydance: 10 eggs!!! That's absolutely wonderful!! See, it's not you, it's those stupid tubes that were preventing you from getting your bfp. Now you have 10 potential little babies sitting in a dish waiting to meet mommy. This is so exciting!! Just a few more days and you'll be pregnant!


----------



## nypage1981

I guess I wanted to pump that often because I felt a lot was being wasted since he wasn't eating much and I was leaking all over from the other side as he ate. S stock piling for when he eats a ton more seemed appropriate. I know a lot if women have trouble keeping up later with a hungrier baby demands and has to formula supplement so thought I would avoid that by pumping now. But really, I only pump after he has fed and they are still full, or if he doesn't want to eat and I need to relieve them. Usually once in the night, once or twice in the day. I'm so nervous for public nursing so thought I would pm so we bring bottles with us but then it doesn't help my boobs from getting full. This sucks I didn't want to have to nurse n public. Didn't realize they would fill so fast.


----------



## loveinbinary

Your milk isn't being wasted. Stocking up a little in your freezer is good but all the excess pumping and oversupply is likely to eventually frustrate you to the point of calling it quits. I think a lot of women end up supplementing late on because they can't handle the cluster feeding through growth spurts. When a baby grows and decides he needs more milk, he'll begin cluster feeding (feeding often several times over a short period of time especially in the evening/night). Cluster feeding is his way of telling your body that he's growing and needs more. Cluster feeding can be very tiring and also frustrating which is why many mothers may start supplementing instead of allowing the cluster feeding to up their supply. That isn't the case with every mom of course, some struggle with supply but there are supplements you can take to help if you find you are having issues later. Don't be nervous about nursing in public. You don't have to do it in the middle of the store for everyone to see if you aren't comfortable. You can park farther back in the parking lot, keep a pillow in the back and nurse in the car with your cover. No one would know. It's completely natural and nothing to be embarrassed by. What you may also want to try is getting a ring sling and putting LO in that to nurse while you're in the store. Not only will he be super happy to be snuggled up against your chest while you're out shopping (with you still being able to use your hands) you'd be able to nurse him while using the tail of the sling as a cover. No one would know. The thing with breastfeeding is if you have a good supply you'll have to plan to either pump or nurse while you're out unless you can handle the discomfort of being too full. The body is designed to start filling up once a feed ends to prepare for the next one.


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY ROSA, this is so great! FXD! :dust:

Beautiful pic REPO!!!

How are things DEE?

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, stalk my chart... Starting OPKs this weekend. I have a very full weekend, meeting up with my bro, SIL and my nephew. DW and I are taking the LO to shop for coats/clothes, getting cold around here, and today and tomorrow she has Karate! Going to even find a second in there to get to the salon to get hair done! YAY! I hope you all have a GREAT weekend! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks love. How much should ibe pumping do you think?


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- are you going back to work, if so when? If you don't have to go back to work at all then you really don't need to pump, you can exclusively bf. Unless you want to pump once a day to allow DH to give a bottle in the middle of the night to allow you a break. If so you are going to want to pump for the feed that he gets a bottle. If you are going back to work but not anytime soon but want some milk saved for when you do go back you could pump once a day and freeze it. Just remember milk is only good in the freezer for 6 months. Just gradually reduce the number of times you're pumping and your supply should slow down with it enough to allow you to go out. It won't cause you an undersupply as long as you keep nursing on demand.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Wow! Lots of chatty today!!

Rosa!!! TEN eggs!!!! 10 Eggs!!!!! Woohoo!! So how does this work? How many do they transfer? One at a time or more? Are we talking potential for multiples here?! I am so so excited for you and cant wait to take this journey with you!

Repo! I can't believe how far along you are! Just look at that baby!! Any time now! 

AFM- Had a great appointment!! My sugar levels have been great! I have also lost 7lbs! Woohoo! This is a good thing because I started out at 303lbs. I am down to 296lbs and he said to let my body lose whatever it needed to. The fact that I am eating very healthy low carb on top of the insulin is making the weight just drop off. Yeah! He also said that I get my first Ultrasound next week on Friday! YES!! I am so excited. He is seeing me once a week for the first tri to monitor the baby to make sure everything is going right and on schedule. I am so thankful to have him as my DR!


----------



## rosababy

BrandysBabies said:


> Rosa!!! TEN eggs!!!! 10 Eggs!!!!! Woohoo!! So how does this work? How many do they transfer? One at a time or more? Are we talking potential for multiples here?! I am so so excited for you and cant wait to take this journey with you!

Thanks! I'm SO thankful for 10! There was another girl there having her first retrieval done too, and she was in the bed next to me. She only got 5 and was pretty upset. The doc and nurses kept saying "he's still counting" whereas with me, they called out 10 right away and were so excited about it. I felt so bad for her. 

My dh supplied a fresh sample of :spermy: while we were there, and by now I hopefully have some good fertilization...They'll call on Monday to let me know how things are going with them. The embryologist is babysitting over the weekend. :rofl: How many I transfer depends on the quality of the embies. If they're excellent, and I have one front runner, we'll transfer on Wednesday, and I'll transfer one. If they're just so so or not excellent, I'll think about doing 2. However, since my issues are only the tubes, not uterus issues, they really suggest just doing one. I'd prefer not to have twins...I've gone back and forth, but there are so many complications that might happen with twins. If this round doesn't work with one, I'm putting in two next time. :thumbup:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Awesome! I am so so excited for you! I don't know, if I knew the option was there, I might be temped to have them put in more than one. I love the "idea" of twins! Lol!


----------



## rosababy

Oh I'm so tempted. However, the more I read about carrying twins, the more I get nervous. There are so many complications with twins, for the mother and the babies. Part of me wants to just be done and never have to do this process again. Two babies, siblings, and DONE. However, I am not willing to risk the complications right now. Ask me again next cycle though...I'll put 2 in that time! :haha:


----------



## BrandysBabies

I just know it is going to work this cycle! I have a really good feeling about it. We are gonna be bump buddies!


----------



## loveinbinary

brandy- so glad to hear your appointment went well!! Hooray for weightloss!! Sounds like you are doing so wonderful. This is a great start to a great pregnancy and a super sticky bean. I can't wait to see your scan!! There's going to be a nice strong heartbeat in there, I just know it!

Rosa- it's really sad about that other woman. They really ought to have the retreival done in another room to prevent feelings like that. My fingers are tightly crossed that you have one super amazing little embryo to be implanted. I agree with you on the aspect of twins. I always wanted twins but now thinking about all the possible complications that can arise, I'd be an absolute wreck the entire time. Especially after Roman tried to come early, I'm not sure I could manage. My brother-in-law's twin nieces were born at 29 weeks and it was just such a long struggle. Their happy 3 year olds now, but I can't imagine going through it.


----------



## repogirl813

rosa, that is soo awsome, ten eggs is fabulous!!!! I don't think there will be a next cyle for you i have faith this is going to be your baby!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa it's crazy that they ultimately let you chose whether you could have twins or not. If you said you want two, they'll do it no matter what? I agree, try one this round, and hope for it to work but if not try two next time. Twins would be pretty rough....

Brandy m glad you have a good doc. It will help since you'll be worried a lot this time around!


----------



## rosababy

NY, yes they let us choose. To a point, they won't put more than 3 in, and even 3 I think doc would strongly talk me out of it. 1 now (as long as the quality is excellent) and if it doesn't work (which I pray it does of course) then 2 next time. Down the road (in a few years) when I'm older trying this again, I'll probably put 2 in. They say 35 and up to put at least 2 in each time, but since I'm 32, they say 1 or 2. A lot of clinics are pushing the single embryo transfer thing.

Love, luckily, I don't think the other woman was in earshot when they told me. Her retrieval was shortly after mine, but she was still in the waiting room, I think. So that's good. I'm glad she didn't ask me how many I got. We were chatting a bit, and I was like please oh please don't ask me! Poor thing. However, it can definitely still work with 5 eggs.

Thanks, repo! I really hope it works the first time. However, I'm trying not to put all my eggs in one basket. (Yes, I really went there...:rofl:) If it doesn't work, I'm fortunate enough to have insurance to cover it a few more times.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Kendon is 2 1/2 months and i STILL leak, EVERYWHERE ALL the time!! It's so gross lol. It's not as bad as it was at first, but I think that's why I made a lot more milk than he actually needs, b/c he wastes half of it bc it sprays so hard and gets all over the place and he waits til the spraying has calmed down, so in turn i make more than he actually eats. when i pump, i get 8-10 oz! and i KNOW he doesnt eat THAT much! And yes its ok to nurse on just one side, it helps prevent foremilk hindmilk imalance, which both my boys had, and when they have that, it causes them to eat more often as well. That happens when baby eats off one side but doesnt completely drain it, and switches to the other and gets too much of the foremilk from both sides and not the fatty good for you (hind milk) that comes at the end of each breast. the foremilk doesnt stick with them as long , which results in them being hungry again way too soon. I joked the first few weeks that i constantly had one on the boob and one up my butt 24/7, so the constant nursing is normal, even if hes getting full or not, he's probably doing a lot of it for comfort, do you use a pacifier? that might help somewhat, but it will get better bc Kendon is now to where he goes 2-3 hours between feedings so i get a good break instead of like every 30 min wanting to nurse! eventually when he doesnt sleep quite as much, he will take in more milk and it will in turn last him a big longer and more of a break for you mommy!


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks kylar. A lot of that was helpful and relieving to hear. Also, had noooooo idea about fore milk, hind milk. Now I'm thinking that's an issue. I'm the one who cuts him off one boob andntries to switch him cuz that's what I thoughti was supposed to do. But how do iknow when he has gotten o hind milk? I'm confused!


----------



## MrsMM24

10 eggs!!! Too Awesome! This is soundsing soooo great ROSA!!! FXD!

Awesome appt BRANDY!!! Can't wait for the scan pics! You kids are some cuties by the way.... 

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Started OPKs this weekend. I found a few minutes in the weekend to get my hair done, I have been however, cleaning the house soooo much... lol, I never sit and rest! I hope you all have had a GREAT weekend!


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- I think you're worrying over nothing. Is LO having plenty of wet/dirty napkins? Is he gaining weight? Just let him nurse till he's finished with one side then offer him the other if he'll take it. You don't need to offer both if he seems satisfied after nursing off the one. Your body is doing what it needs to, you're very lucky. I would love to be in your position. I wish I didn'yt have to pump every hour or two just to get only 6-7 ounces a day. Just know you are doing a wonderful job and your LO is getting the very best there possibly is. 

I went back to work on Saturday. Leaving him was the hardest thing I've ever done. I cried. I'm hoping things change soon to where I can be a SAHM, or only work a day or two a week. My poor little peanut knows when I'm getting ready to leave. It's so rough on him. He stays awake the entire time I'm gone and won't let DH put him down.


----------



## rosababy

Love, I'm so sorry you had to go back to work. :hugs: That must be so hard. Does R get to stay home with daddy? 

MrsM, welcome to the POAS addict club of opks!! :haha: There were days I did 3 a day to catch that darn surge!

Afm, had my transfer today. For the long story, check out my journal. I transferred two grade A/B embryos. PUPO with twins! :oneofeach: A little nervous that it was today as opposed to day 5, but I only had 2 good ones. So we put both in. PMA. PMA. Trying not to be stressed.


----------



## loveinbinary

Yes, Roman stays home with daddy. Even though daddy is around it's s till not the same. He clearly misses me. I get home and give him his bath, feed him then read to him while I rock him to sleep. He fights going to sleep because he's afraid I will be gone when he wakes up. It breaks my heart.
Did they tell you what the chances are that both will stick? Twins would be so exciting!! I'm jealous lol. When do you start testing?


----------



## rosababy

Awwww. He loves you so much!! :flower: That's sweet. 

Not sure what the chances are that both will stick. I'm hoping for one, but I'd be thrilled with both! Just give me a baby!! :hissy:

Also not sure when I'll test. My beta probably isn't for another 2 weeks. I haven't sure if I'll test early. It makes me nervous to test on my own.


----------



## Kylarsmom

nypage1981 said:


> Thanks kylar. A lot of that was helpful and relieving to hear. Also, had noooooo idea about fore milk, hind milk. Now I'm thinking that's an issue. I'm the one who cuts him off one boob andntries to switch him cuz that's what I thoughti was supposed to do. But how do iknow when he has gotten o hind milk? I'm confused!

He's supposed to completely drain one the first side to ensure he's gotten all the hind milk. if you are making plenty. You could try doing what's called block feeding... and its where you just give him one boob per feeding. So one feeding give him the left side, and then in 2-3 hrs give him the right boob. if your boob that the baby is not eating from gets uncomfortably full, you can pump that one, and that will give you the extra milk you are wanting to make. If theres not enough milk in the one boob and baby is still hungry, they say to keep offering him the same side, and it will eventually make more and just the one boob will fill him up. that makes it to where they get the right balance of foremilk hindmilk. and it might be rough at first , and he may get hungry often, but they say in that 2-3 hr block if u just keep offering that same side anytime he wants to eat, it wont take long for that side to build up the right amount of milk that baby needs, and then the next feeding do it with the other boob. i tried this with kendon, he had the same issues. i didnt stick with it very well though lol. but its worth a shot!


----------



## loveinbinary

He's a total mommy's boy, just the way I like it. I'm going to soak up all the baby love I can before he suddenly sprouts into the teenager who can't be seen within a mile of me lol. 
I'm betting both of those little eggies stick an 9 months from now you'll have a bouncing set of twins. I'm so excited! How are you feeling?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Rosa, that is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo stinking exciting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Check out the first post-- ready and brandys, when did you get your bfp ? Am i missing anyones info on any of the lists?


----------



## BrandysBabies

I got my BFP Sept 20th. Due May 29th!

And my angel baby left on April 4th, 2011 at 13wks.

Rosa!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see those twins! Hehe!


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> He's a total mommy's boy, just the way I like it. I'm going to soak up all the baby love I can before he suddenly sprouts into the teenager who can't be seen within a mile of me lol.
> I'm betting both of those little eggies stick an 9 months from now you'll have a bouncing set of twins. I'm so excited! How are you feeling?

Totally. Teenagers suck! I would like to skip that time! :haha:

I sure hope you're right, Love. I would love to have twins and be DONE with ttc and never have to do ivf again. I'm feeling fine. The transfer is just like a pap, so it's no big deal. And the stress is starting to calm down, which is good. I need to be calm for my little ones in there. :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Cograts rosa! What's PUPO? 

Love, I'm sorry about the return to work. Time flies too much. Hope he gets used to it quick. How often will u go?

Heather, again thanks! Are you still doing well eith nursing kendon, ad how long will u do it? How do you go places with your boobs filling up?


----------



## ready4baby

Kylar, I had to check back in my calendar on that one :) BFP May 3rd, and due Jan 12th! 

Rosa, I read your journal--so exciting!!! 2 little ones, perfect, and just looking for a comfy home :thumbup: Burrow deep, little guys! Did your doc tell you if you can poas?...Don't some hormonal supplements mess with the accuracy of those tests? 

Good morning everyone--hope it was a great (long) weekend for all!


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Cograts rosa! What's PUPO?

Thanks! Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise. :haha:



ready4baby said:


> Rosa, I read your journal--so exciting!!! 2 little ones, perfect, and just looking for a comfy home :thumbup: Burrow deep, little guys! Did your doc tell you if you can poas?...Don't some hormonal supplements mess with the accuracy of those tests?
> 
> Good morning everyone--hope it was a great (long) weekend for all!

Thanks!! Doc didn't tell me when, but of course I've done some research :blush: and the hcg shot that I took last Wednesday will make any hpt positive until about 10 days after the shot. So, it would probably be safe to take a test next Monday. However, you know me and testing. :argh: I probably will wait until the beta. Not sure when that will be yet. I have to go in on Thursday for something and I'm sure they'll tell me then.


----------



## ready4baby

Cool--waiting for the beta isn't a bad thing although you will probably be dying in the hours between the test and result! Try to rest and relax over the next week...the month I got my sticky bean, I was chilling in Aruba during implantation time :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

KYLARS, my Angel Baby Dylan/Dylynn went above on July 19, 2011. Sure hoping to get that BFP before the end of this year!!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Not feeling so well today though, I think that I have a little bug. Of course I dare not take anything harmful so I am waiting it out... Infact, the Robitussin probably did me some good as I started taking that for OV and of course the baby aspirin. I am continuing on my vitamins so, this shouldn't last too long.


----------



## Deethehippy

Rosa - i am so excited for you! good luck with everything, i think twins would be awesome 

I have an appointment on 10th november with the miscarriage specialist so hopefully will get some answers.....................the question now is....do i TTC whilst waiting for the appointment/tests?? :wacko:

Hello to everyone and hope those 3 baby boys are all doing well :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa hah! I love the PUPO thing! Awesome. I hope hope hope this is all you need! What made u decide on doing two of them? I just recall you saying you would do one this round and two if it doesn't work. Does it cost more to transfer two or still the same?

I am having a super rough time w the baby. I cried today while he cried and feeling super behind on housework and really overwhelmed. The kid has to be held constantly and after being awake w him all night, it's frustrating to be stuck doing nothing but hold him. Wish I was the one leaving to go to work sometimes......


----------



## rosababy

Oh Ny. Poor thing. :hugs: Can dh help with some housework? I'm sorry you're feeling so down. :flower:

We put two in for a few reasons:
1) it was a day 3 transfer as opposed to a day 5. Day 5 gives them more chance to grow and divide, and "blast" which I'm still not sure what that means. But when you have a blast, usually you're only allowed to put one back in because it has more of a chance to implant. 
2) we only had 2. Might as well put both of them in. It costs $2300 to freeze any number.
3) the quality was A/B, which means it's good but not perfect. So they probably would not handle the freeze/thaw process.
4) since the quality was not perfect, it gives us a better chance that at least one of them will stick.

So there ya go! I'm very happy that there are 2 in there. To be honest, I always wanted to put two in, because it gives us a better chance of at least getting one. :shrug: So, we'll see.


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- I'm sorry you are having such a rough time. The first few weeks are a struggle. Even now I still have moments when I feel completely overwhelmed. Do you have a baby carrier of any type? I'm currently weaing a SuggyBaby wrap which is the same things as a Moby and my LO just LOVES it. It puts him to sleep in a matter of minutes and it allows me to get things done around the house. You may want to look into getting some sort of carrier. There is a babywearing group I am apart of on Facebook which could be a great help to you. One of the leaders in my area is just wonderful and is always helping me out with questions. I think babywearing would do wonders for you. It'll help calm LO down considerably. They feel so close and secure when they are worn. We have a carrier that even DH wears to give me a break. I'll take pictures tomorrow so you can see how happy LO is and he is also one who wants to be help ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa it sounds very exciting to have 2 transferred. I love it! Come on, baby!

Love, yes maybe I should try one. Can wearing them make the attachment thing even worse though? I wouldn't want to wear him as he gets heavier, because I've got a bad back.....but do see where that would come handy right now.....although once he does sleep during the day, it's for a while, just hard to get to that point because he is always hungry. I feed and feed and feed...it is exhausting, and quite frankly, I'm not having any fun with a new baby because I'm so drained and in pain all the time. Hope it passes!


----------



## Deethehippy

NY - It WILL get better hun, you and your body are exhausted and looking after a new born baby is the hardest thing! Cut yourself some slack and have a good cry if you need to! i agree with Love, a sling would be useful perhaps or maybe put him in his car seat/bouncer and carry it into rooms as you go around.
Big :hugs::hugs: to you.


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you dee. I hope i snap out of this so far i feel very ungrateful. 

Same to you. It will get getter, time helps and I'm glad you will be consulting with a miscarriage specialist. Hopefully they can help prevent this from occurring again.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ny- little Kian is already super attached simply because you're mommy. You provide the food, the comfort and the the feeling of security. You're all he knew for 9months. The world is so new to him that all he wants is mommy because he knows you're a safe place and you will make it all better. I used to think babywearing would cause Roman to be super clingy and really I never wanted to be one of those people who wore their babies. Then I realized, babywearing or not, he wanted to be held 24 hours a day. My arms hurt, my back hurt from arching it to support him. He wanted to be held and I wanted nothing to do with him. Getting a sling really helped. I stopped hating holding my little peanut. He was happier, I was happier. I was able to do things again while still making sure my LO was content. He started sleeping better. Even when he's fussy and won't go down for a nap, putting him in a carrier and going about my business knocks him out and I can get a break.


----------



## ready4baby

Ny, if it helps at all, I think how you're feeling is completely, totally normal. I was so impressed by your positive spirits and enthusiasm after Kian was born, but I think how you are feeling now (I imagine somewhat coinciding with OH going back to work) is much more common in the early weeks. It WILL get better. I haven't been there yet, but I completely expect to be entirely overwhelmed and sore (way to set the bar low, right?)  , and I also completely expect for it to get easier with time. I agree with the girls, get a carrier and use it; don't worry about over attachment for a little while until you are feeling less sore & more able to cope. It's more important now for both of you to be calm and happy as much as possible. Enjoy your little guy--you are not ungrateful, you are just overwhelmed and it's okay.

Dee, yay for your appointment with the specialist!! Maybe ntnp is the way to go until you have your initial evaluation? 

Love, how are you doing with going back to work? It sounds like you are really missing Roman...is DH staying with him while you work?


----------



## rosababy

Ny, my sil has one of those wrappy things and LOVES it. :thumbup: I can't wait to have one! Do you have back issues? Maybe some back exercises would help? :shrug:

Dee, when is your appt? Yay!!!! I would agree with ready to ntnp. When we had a cycle before we started ivf, my dh and I talked about whether or not we should try naturally one last time. We decided not to. Our doc said the chance of ectopic was high, so we didn't want to get preggo in the tubes and have to push back the ivf several more months. Just a thought.

I'm doing fine today. My boobs hurt, I have mild (albeit annoying) cramps and my hip/butt area hurts from the shots. I'm exhausted. I sound pregnant, don't I?! :wacko: It's just the progesterone. I'm so thankful I have plenty of sick leave that I can stay home today and tomorrow as well. Not that I really need it, but it's nice to just relax.


----------



## MrsMM24

ROSA, this sounds like a promising Twin situation! :)

DEE, I hope your appt goes well and look forward to hearing some great news....

NY, the first few weeks are always the hardest. I know that you will snap out of it all soon. :hugs:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Feeling a little bit better today. Had a fever and took tylenol to lower it. I am sure my temps will be garbage but I have other OV monitors, not as accurate as temps but SMEP is the way this month sooo...


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies.. Wow they changed the layout. I have been SICK AS A DOG! This has been a bad week for me, from me being sick with the flu- to employee issues, to a good friend of mine passing in his sleep, to being told that my moms cancer specialists decided that her leg HAS to be amputated (by the end of this week!! ) 

What sucks the most for me is that I can't see her before it happens. I can't imagine howshe feels. She's always been so strong and stays that way because she doesn't want us to worry, but idk what to say or do this time.she just had 7 rumors removed 2 weeks ago, and less than a month before that she had about 10 removed.. 

Needless to say this is a bad week. I'm 10 dpo didn't take my temp this morning, I have an appt next Tuesday to see the endocrinologist. I hope I'm not on af so that I don't have to reschedule. 

I need to catch up on everyone- hugs and lots of good wishes to everyone. I'll check back soon


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks for all the kind words ladies. 

Ready- I am pretty sure my initial positive, breezy attitude must have been the percocet I was on for the c section pain! Lol. OH said I was so agreeable to everything those first few days! hahahaa. 

Today has been better than yesterday....but I have also just stayed home and not expected to get myself ready or leave the house at all.....guess its a small victory though since I am feeling happy!


----------



## nypage1981

Mrs- I am sorry to hear about your mom,,,that is really rough. And hard to not be there close to her for it...she must be so unhappy to lose a leg. Losing a limb is a HUGE step. I hope she heals well in body and mind.


----------



## rosababy

Oh mrs. I'm so sorry for your mom. I'm sorry you've been feeling sick, too. You poor thing! :hugs: :hugs:

Girls...we've been on here together for almost a year! Remember when we hit 100 pages? I was like wow! That's a lot! Look where we are now. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

rosababy said:


> Oh mrs. I'm so sorry for your mom. I'm sorry you've been feeling sick, too. You poor thing! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Girls...we've been on here together for almost a year! Remember when we hit 100 pages? I was like wow! That's a lot! Look where we are now. :hugs:


Lol rosa- it's been over a year. My first chart was august last year, i think kylar got the first bfp around thanksgiving. Shortly followed by love. :) 

A year later here we are. :) :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Woohoo to a year! Been a wild year for us all.


----------



## ready4baby

1 year! :wohoo: That's so crazy!! Speaking of, I'm in third tri now--EEEEK! I can hardly believe how time has flown by. I think it's official, I need to get my s%*$ in gear and buy a car seat and diapers and stuff. Next ultrasound is Tuesday and I can't wait :happydance: I hope he is head down already...

Mrs, your poor mom--is this your stepmother? What an awful experience for her; I hope she makes it through the surgery well and is able to keep positive spirits about how the procedure will help her get better.

Ny, :haha: on the percocet--give me some of THAT! I'm glad you're feeling a little better...


----------



## nypage1981

ready, if you tear enough, they may give you some. HHAHAH:) Yay for 3rd tri~! I didnt have carseat til like 2 weeks before I went into labor...but then again i was a few weeks early. But I just couldnt make up my mind about one! Which ones are you debating about? 

Sorry about horrid spelling/grammar lately. Usually im typihg one handed, or just very fast so dont have time to correct. I haven't gone stupid. I hate bad spelling and grammar but cant be bothered to fix my typos!


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> ready, if you tear enough, they may give you some. HHAHAH:) Yay for 3rd tri~! I didnt have carseat til like 2 weeks before I went into labor...but then again i was a few weeks early. But I just couldnt make up my mind about one! Which ones are you debating about?
> 
> Sorry about horrid spelling/grammar lately. Usually im typihg one handed, or just very fast so dont have time to correct. I haven't gone stupid. I hate bad spelling and grammar but cant be bothered to fix my typos!

:haha: I'm not going to wish for tearing, but at least I know there are good drugs to be had! I think we are going to do the chicco keyfit because of the consumer report rating. DH wants to get the cortina stroller/travel system with it, which I guess I'm fine with but I know I won't enjoy how heavy it is. I think you & Love have it; are you glad with your choice? I honestly did not look at many at the store, just consumer reports & a few reviews/newsletters on what's good and what's not...trying not to overthink where I can possibly prevent myself from it ;)


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- we have Chicco Cortina also....what color you going for? I was bummed with our options for colors at our baby's r us but didn't want to order it online cuz we got %25 off of it in store....so had to get the navy blue. It was the newest one there at the time. We love it so far though and everyone likes the color, so must just be me. Lol. 

And yes, the stroller system is super heavy for me. For OH, not as much, but i have a hard time lifting the stroller. The carseat part is lighter than Graco though, my sister has Graco and its bigger and heavier. I do wish we went with a lightweight stroller though.....

Yea, dont over think it. I spent about 20 hours total in babys r us playing with teh same 5 strollers over and over and was so mind boggled by our choices! Lol. Basically the chicco is the best rated one. And we have been happy with it all.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks hun...no worries, I'll get my panties all in a bunch about some other little decision :) I think the color is called extreme...it's grey with orange accents. DH liked it; doesn't come in a travel system combo, but can buy the pieces seperately. I have 20% off coupons for bru, but I want to check Burlington Coat Factory prices because they tend to be so much less. I guess I'll just have to get strong muscles to lift that stroller around :bodyb:

Hope you are feeling a little better today, and everyone else is doing well!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- around me, Target has the orange and gray one. Maybe check.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yay for 3rd trimester ready!!!! Woohoo! 

Yes it's my stepmother. I've known her longer than my biological mother so she's mom to me. I talked to her this morning, and I'm amazed at how strong she is. She puts all her faith in god and feels this is his will. Every time we talk they read scriptures to me and we talk about everything. My dad was a pastor while I grew up and believe it or not I grew up in a church youth camp. My dad preached in the church and we ran the camp so the youth could come stay in the cabins. There were about 50 cabins total and a huge mess hall that my twin sister and I would help my parents serve chili to Ll the campers on our osh-kosh clinker roller skates (we were about 6 yrs old lol) good times.c

Despite all that I've never been an overly religious person. I'm more science but it's amazing to me how strong people's faith is. It's truly what's getting them through this. I only hope they stay strong after. Her surgery is scheduled for next Tuesday :( 

I should be starting af any day. I think ff put me down that I o'd a couple days earlier than I actually did, due to my stupid temps.. 

My appt is Tuesday as well. I'm looking forward to and dreading that day :(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Umm reading my post I have to add that I didn't grow up in a cabin lol.. 

There's was a pastors house on the property that our family lived in and another one that the other pastors family lived in, and several cabins and event halls and mess halls for the campers to stay in lol. 

Just to clarify


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw Mrs. I am so sorry to hear about your mother, but she sounds like a strong amazing woman! I hope and pray this surgery works and she lives a full and healthy life. 

You sound like you had an amazing childhood! What fun that must have been! Some of my favorite childhood memories are of going away to camp.

AFM- Had my first scan today!! So far, so good! Bean is measuring right on target and it's heartbeat was 171bpm. My OB is very optimistic! I have no infections or anything, so as long as I keep keeping my blood sugar under control he doesnt forsee there being any complications. I have another appt for 2wks from now for another scan since that is the period of time where we had the loss last time. And then after that I will no longer see this OB. He is referring me to the high risk specialist at this point and he said I will get so many scans during this PG that I will be sick of them! Lol! Anyway, here's my little bean!
 



Attached Files:







bean.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats brandy!

Mrs that does sound like a fun childhood! Faith is pretty much in the heart, so if that's going to help her, then it's great she has a lot of heart. Ask her to have faith in your getting knocked up!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol I shall! 

Yay Brandi!!! Your bean looks beautiful!! 

Rosa- hows the ivf coming along? 

Afm- af should be here tomorrow or the next day.. Which means I'm goof to have to reschedule my darn appt. :( super peeved :( 

I wonder if I pop a few bcp's if that would delay it from coming for just a few days..??? What do u think??


----------



## rosababy

yay brandy!! :dance: Great news!
MrsI, I would stay clear of the pill, it seems to mess up our system. :wacko: Sorry about the incoming af. :hugs:

I'm fine. My beta is Friday, but I'll test that morning, just so my dh and I can find out together. And because I won't be able to stand waiting until 2:30 - 3:00 for the phone call. :nope: Just chilling. I have allllllll the symptoms, but I know full well they are the progesterone playing mind games. :gun:


----------



## BrandysBabies

How exciting Rosa!!! Oh!!!!! I can't wait til Friday! And then to find out how many you are cooking!


----------



## MrsMM24

So good that your scan went well BRANDYS!

Hi ladies, finally geeling better, or enough to post. Thursday went to docs for some relief and got it. I had to push SMEP back 1 day though...

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!! 2nd day updating chart after being sick. Feeling sooo much better today and hoping this SMEP is working. Lines getting pinker on the ICs, I am sure OV is very near!! SMEP continues, another donation tomorrow, Wed, and Fri! Then.... I wait, starting to test on the 28th until pink lines show!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy, congrats!!! :happydance: You must be so relieved...

Mrs, I'm glad your stepmom has such a good attitude about what life is throwing here; that's a blessing. Did AF show?

Rosa, I'm going to be completely mental on Friday waiting to here from you!! :wacko:

I bought car seat, stroller, mattress and monitor this weekend...phew! And took stepson to the circus :) And here's the biggie I wanted to get some input on...Saturday night we were lying in bed (not BDing, I might add) and I realized my arm felt wet--mine & DHs & a wet spot on the sheet. I'm LEAKING!! Yikes! I guess it's not so unexpected, but did you guys leak in third tri?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Relieved for the time being anyway. I wont fully relax until I am well into the 2nd tri. I had the worst dream about MC last night and cant seem to shake it. Ugh. This week is gonna be kind of touchy for me as this is the week they say the baby never made it past last time. Just trying to relax and take it easy.


----------



## nypage1981

Mm good luck keep calm!

Brandy you too, keep calm it's the only thing you can control. After this week you'll find something new to worry about!

Ready, I nevr leaked! Except now of course. Do you wear breast pads now?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Just found the pick me up I needed!!

Guess what I just did?!? I booked a private gender scan!! For Dec. 3rd!! That is only 6wks from now! The place I am getting it done at 100% guarentees at 14wks!! Plus they are also doing 3D for part of the session! And get this! It was only $75! I get a photo cd and a dvd of the session! It feels so good to have something to look forward to at the end of 1st tri! I am going to focus on this and the baby name game along with lots of praying to get me through!


----------



## MrsMM24

Awesome BRANDYS, you have something great to look forward to while the docs make you wait. Can't wait to see pics in Dec!

MRSI, GL Hun! :hugs:

NY, I know I am "trying" to remain calm. After each donation, I am able to relax a little I must admit. I almost fell asleep this morning.... :haha:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay! Feeling soooo much better!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick for those few days, FF even took care of it as I indicated that I had a fever. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. We have just finished a donation about 3 hours ago.... FXD! OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning, hoping this evening it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## loveinbinary

Yikes!! So many pages to catch up on! 

Ready- I'm really not taking well to being back at work. As strange as it is, I think I'm coming down with post partum depression now that I'm at work again. When I'm home I'm so on edge and frustrated that it's starting to affect my relationship with DH. In the last week I think we have faught almost every night, about what I couldn't really tell you. 8 Weeks at home and we were happier than ever, now not so much. 
Congrats about hitting third tri!!! It won't be long before we'll be stalking your labor progress!! We LOVE our Chicco travel system, though we never use it. Since I got into babywearing I have no use for the stroller. What carseat/stroller did you end up with? Somewhere around the middle of second tri I began leaking. It wasn't constant, just when I'd put too much pressure on them. Sometimes when I'd lay on my side and cuddle DH. It's pretty normal, I wouldn't worry. 

brandy!!! Aww that's a gorgeous little bean!! And it'll be a very sticky one too! Lucky you, you'll get to see your little peanut all the time. I'm jealous! YAY for a private gender scan!! I couldn't wait till 20 weeks. Any feelings on what you're having? I knew I was going to have a boy. 

Mrs- I'm so sorry to hear about your stepmom. I can't even begin to imagine what she must be going through. She is so strong to be handling it so well. I know I would be an absolute mess if it were me. 

rosa- Has it been a year already?? I can't believe it! Wow, right after Thanksgiving will be a year from my bfp... where has the time gone?!? It feels like yesterday that I was staring down at that positive test. I'm so glad that I've had all of you lovely ladies to share the ups and downs with. You have all been so amazingly wonderful. :hugs: 
EEEK!!! I can't wait to hear about your bfp!! Because there definitely will be one, I just know it. 

I'm sorry I've been absent, last week was IBW (international babywearing week) and I was busy taking little mr. peanut out to babywearing events and winning all kinds of awesome giveaways. I was the winner of a gorgeous stretchy wrap and my little man just loves. DH even wears it and it's really the hottest thing ever to see him wearing our son. So adorable! https://i968.photobucket.com/albums/ae167/loveinbinary/4beecd9d.jpg


----------



## nypage1981

Love sorry to her about you and dh. We have been the same. Idk why? 

I bought a moby wrap and haaaate it. So that baby wearing must not be for me. Boo! Still get nothing done. Never sleep, and now my nipples hurt too bad to nurse so I basically feel like my last real job in all this is to be his food source but hurts too bad:(. Not having the greatest time either. Maybe I should have just stuck to having a 7 year old.....?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Love- awesome hubby for wearing little roman around.

I'm still waiting for af.. I just hope she doesn't show before tomorrow at 2pm that's when my appt is.. Fx'd


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- having a newborn is rough. I think you are trying to take on too much at once. The first couple weeks I didn't leave the couch. My kitchen was a disaster. Sometimes you need to just let the housework suffer. Do you think you might be suffering with something more than baby blues? 
What is it you hate about the moby? Just because one carrier didn't work doesn't mean babywearing isn't for you. You could try a soft structured carrier like an Ergo (kind of expensive) or a Yamo (which I have). There are so many different types of carriers. Is it possible that you have mastitis or a blocked duct? You may want to talk to your doctor if the pain is that bad. I don't want to upset you, but have you considered bottle feeding more to give yourself a break? By no means am I implying you should give up on breastfeeding but maybe expressing to feed would be helpful. Don't beat yourself up, I spent weeks crying over my struggles with low supply and having to supplement with formula. Once I found what worked for us, we were both happier. Do what's best for you. A happy mommy makes for a happy baby.


----------



## nypage1981

Love, I actually have been pumping and bottle feeding more because of the pain. I don't think it's a medical issue, but his latch is soooooooii wrong. I know all the ways to try to correct it, but he just won't. I can't go to a group for it cuz my insurance won't cover it, so I google a lot, and have learned a ton, but he won't budge. I have been happier with bottle feeding but really want to nurse:( 

I think the blues have been exaggerated by the pain. Maybe yore right I may be trying to do too much ni guess it's the feelings of pulling my weight around here since I'm not working. I don't want OH to think I sit home with sleeping baby snuggled all day......

And now I'm worried that I'm not necessarily needed anymore since I am failing with nursing:(. 

I think the moby is huge and takes a while to pit on....and I couldn't figure out how to have LO sitting in it......? Maybe a sling would work better? 

I started to work out a little bit but started spotting again. Sgh. It's all so frustrating! Love, when did you stop bleeding after c section?


----------



## loveinbinary

Roman was much the same way. We could see where his latch was wrong but he was set in his ways of suckling. Even now with a bottle he still doesn't latch properly. You need to do what makes you happy. I really want to nurse but for me it's just not realistic. Don't think you aren't needed because nursing is rough. Kian needs his mommy more than anything. When I stopped nursing (I didn't give up, I did what was best for Roman and I) it broke my heart. I felt like I was denying his something, denying him that closeness. I discovered other ways to have that special time with Roman other than nursing. Every night as part of our bedtime routine little peanut and I take a shower together. I hold him against my chest and we stand under the water and cuddle while I wash him. He's grown to LOVE this special time with me. Last night he was just a fussing mess but as soon as DH brought him into the bathroom and turned on the shower he was as quiet as a lamb. Once we were in the shower he passed right out. IF you decide that exclusively expressing would be better for both of you, there are so many other special things you can do with Kian. He'll never stop needing his mommy, whether or not he is nursing. If you want to keep trying to breastfeed, the hospital should offer free support groups. 
DH keeps telling me that I can't be super mom and do it all. I need help. Taking care of a new baby is a full time job. Doing that on top of dishes, cooking, cleaning and taking care of everyone else is just impossible. The house doesn't have to sparkle. All that matter is that Kian and Ella are taken care of. 
Yes, the Moby and other wraps are a lot of fabric and quite intimidating but once you get it on and figure out how it works it's really not that complicated. Look up a video on youtube on how to use one. I never thought I would love wrapping the way that I do. A ring sling is a lot easier. You just have to make sure the top rail is tight enough to support his neck. They aren't meant to lay cradled in them unless they are nursing. 
It's WAY WAY WAY too soon for you to be working out, you are going to hurt yourself. They say to wait for 6 weeks for a reason. You don't want to damage your incision on the inside. I stopped bleeding after 3 weeks but I still ocassionally spot. The spotting I have now may be from my IUD.


----------



## nypage1981

Ok, I thought the slings were actually made for them to lay cradled. Duh. Thats cut you guys shower together. Sunds easier to bathe him that way than the counter! How do you grip him well as he is all slippery and wriggly and small?


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy, congrats on the private scan! Yay! It really helps to have something to look forward to!

Love, I'm sorry getting back to work is such a struggle; I know it will be for me too. I got all teary visiting a daycare last week :cry: I'm sorry!! I think we will like the Chicco system just fine; I felt I needed a robust stroller for a January baby in New England. I'd be happy to wear him around, but I don't think it's realistic in mid winter--I think it'd be tricky getting him loaded in a wrap with below zero wind chills, and plus I'd be afraid to fall. Speaking of, Ny, is it the wrapping that has you overwhelmed? I pretty much breezed past the Moby for that reason...I don't think I'd do well with all that fabric and tying. I know some people love it though. I picked up a baby k'tan to try out but I can't say whether it will be good or not. I think Love is totally right, though, try a different carrier like a sling or gosh what's it called...Love you have one, it's just a front soft carrier that goes over the shoulders, super easy, Target has them I think. You need to get your hands free, girl! You'll be much happier. And stop trying to do it all! You'll make us all look bad :haha:

As to soreness, I am so, so sorry, Ny. I think I will be right there with you in a few months :( Is there any possibility that Kian is tongue tied? There's lots of info on that issue out there (easy one to fix too). It sounds like you need to see a lac consultant because everything I've read is that bf shouldn't be painful in the long run...


----------



## nypage1981

Ready is the baby ktan one that kind goes on like a t shirt? Yea, moby has way too much fabric to wrap. Like if I went anywhere it would take me a year to wrap the thing all around me! Plus he seemed all floppy and smushed in it and uncomfortable. Did u get yours online?

Oe thing about he chicco or any stroller systemis they are not very good at off terrain situations. Which seems like a big duh, but it doesn't even take grass or gravel well. Wish I go a 3 wheel a we do loys outdoors. Went to a corn maze fall fetival yesterday and the troll sucked! It also sucks going to soccer ove the grass. And th apple orchard, etc. Think we will need a 3 wheeler as soon as he is big enough. Otherwise the system has Beemer fine. Wish I could use the storage basket but can't when the seat is flat, which it needs to be when baby seat is in it. Si. Nothing is perfect! Lol. But it drives way smoother tthan grace ones. They were all wobbly feeling. 

I probably wouldn't wanna wear him around in snow either. I'm already nervous to slip in thhe ice when just carrying the carseat. Which, by the way,is heavy! Wow!

I was really trying to avoid any lactation consultants or groups, having people shove my baby's head on my flopped out boob or watching my nipple makes me uncomfortable. 

Love, do you know, how is baby situated in the when newborn? ? Upright or laying?


----------



## ready4baby

Yes, the k'tan is the tshirt one...I tried it on and it is comfortable in the way it crosses front & back without ties or extra fabric. I got an XS by the sizing on the thing, and it seems too tight to fit a baby in! I'm not sure how that works; maybe I need a bigger size. Really not sure what would work well for you, but keep trying until you find the right one! You're right on strollers (and most stuff), nothing is perfect! Right now, I'm having analysis paralysis on diaper bags. :dohh: 

As for avoiding consultants...I can understand not wanting your boobs on display, but I think you have to look past that. Isn't anything worth trying to stop the pain?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh gosh... The cramps are coming!! Holy hell. I hope she stays away till tomorrow after 2pm!!!! Aghhhh!!!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- Wring Sling Here's a link on how to wear a newborn in a ring sling. You usually only want them to lay cradled when you are nursing. 
I LOVE my showers with Roman, probably just as much as he does. We only bathed him in the sink once and it was clear that he didn't care for that. It's really not that hard to keep a good grip on him. The key is to hold him against your chest and make sure you are supporting his butt. Wash his back and hair, rinse him thoroughly then turn him around and repeat. I always have DH come in and take him from me before I get out just in case. 

Tying a Wrap
Wrapping a Newborn

ready- I'll let you know how wrapping goes once the snow and freezing cold hits. I thought the same way you do about wrapping before I was shown how to do it and actually gave it a chance. The baby k'tan is okay.. I've never used one but in looking at it and watching videos, the only thing I can see wrong with it is sizing. Every woman has a different body shape and if it isn't sized perfectly LO could have too much wiggle room and not enough support especially when they are tiny newborns. With wraps, they are fully adjustable and there are so many ways they can be worn. There's tummy to tummy legs in, tummy to tummy legs out, hip carry, back carry and different versions of each. It's so versatile well up into toddlerhood. The soft carrier are called soft structured carriers (SSC). If you want one of those, with the buckles and such try to avoid the baby bjorn. The baby bjorn has the baby in a sort of dangle position instead of a more comfortable seated position. A really common SSC is the Ergo but they are rather pricey when bought new ($115-$165). I bought a used Yamo which is very similar to the Ergo for $50. There is a site where you can buy, sell and trade carriers and can get really great prices. 

I can understand you not wanting anyone to watch you nurse. I pretty much gave up on modesty after Roman was born. You do what you have to do to make things work. The consultants have seen it all and are there to help if you'll let them. It's nothing to be embarrassed by.


----------



## nypage1981

I will give my moby a chance I think. 
He likes being close but my arm got tired today!

Ready, I couldn't decide on a diaper bag either. Lol. I didn't get one til like a week after kian was born. Restarted shopping well before he came but I couldn't decide. Finally got a skip hop that was the grays, silvers, and navy blues to match stroller system. 

Love what is that site to buy used slings on? Aso, why is a wrap called a ring sling?


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- I'm glad you're going to give the Moby another chance. Once you do it a few times, it's really easy. Roman loves the wraps because they simulate the womb with his legs all tucked in and his head against my heart. Puts him to sleep every time. https://www.thebabywearer.com is the website to buy, sell and trade wraps, mei tei's, ring slings, SSC's and more. A wrap isn't the same thing as a ring sling. The first video was a hyperlink. That is a ring sling. Fabric held in place by two rings. 

Finding a good diaper bag that isn't going to cost you an arm and a leg is really difficult. You need something that has plenty of pockets on the inside and out because just stacking things in one big pocket makes for a messy diaper bag after one use.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks I will check it out! If I remember......2 am and still no sleep I feel like a zombie.....


----------



## loveinbinary

Don't you just love being a new mommy? Crazy thing is I'm already thinking about baby #2. What is wrong with me?? But the doctor said I can't get pregnant for at least 18months. Sad face.


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, bad :witch: bad :witch:

Love, what's the difference between a sleepy wrap and moby wrap? I liked your videos--they don't make it look too hard.

Ny, poor thing--I hope you get a nap in today. Have either of you read "babyproofing your marriage?" I started it this week and it's funny and covers all the typical things couples disagree on and fight about after baby arrives :thumbsup: Oh, and I'm definitely getting a skip hop bag, I just can't pick which one because darn DH doesn't want anything girly and of course those are the ones I like.


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- the difference is the fabric. Every brand has a slightly different fabric. My favorite so far is the SnuggyBaby wrap. It's a stretchy wrap where the fabric doesn't stretch per se but gives enough to pop LO in and out with little need to re-adjust. The only other difference is retail sales. Most other wraps aren't mainstream and thus wouldn't be found in a BRU. 

I was rather amazed at how little my relationship with DH changed after Roman was born. I really thought we'd constantly be at each others last nerve but if anything things actually got better. Things have been worse now that I'm back at work. I'm so on edge and down that I'm missing my peanut and it causes me to snap on him a lot. The little things are starting to drive me nuts. Who would have thought going back to work would be a hazard to my relationship.


----------



## nypage1981

Ready- I should have read that book! Lol. We about disagree on everything except our son is uber cute. Thats about it! Haha. After looking at diaper bags with me about 16 times OH finally threw up his hands and said, I dont care if its girly, get whatever. Hehe. 

Love- I was already on to the next baby while pregnant,,,,,and think a lot of my baby blues feelings are because I cannot fully enjoy this baby because im sad over not having another....if that makes sense. I was told not to have another pregnancy, or at least wait 18 months to do so. I was planning to get pregnant pretty right away with our last baby so that ruins our plans:( How come you have to wait? I hope you all give yourselves some slack with you going back to work. Being 2 working parents to a baby is tough and you will adjust. Hope its soon. 


I wanna scream from the rooftops...I HATE BREASTFEEDING AND WANNA RIP MY BOOBS OFF! hehe. Lovely OH ran out last night to buy me nipple shields bless him....and they dont really help much so I am not sure whether to keep them up or not. This is fuN!


----------



## Deethehippy

NY - Breastfeeding IS painful to begin with, i cant remember exactly but it took me a couple of months i think to not hurt when mine sucked. My nipples were cracked so badly that they bled and i literally had to grip the chair hard when they first attached in agony. ..............BUT it did get better! 
My first mistake was not getting enough nipple in babies mouth, it was tons more of the areola than i thought, and not just them hanging off the nipple bit at all LOL
Anyway it does get easier - i promise. I used to apply a cream and a breastpad after each feed to help and one midwife told me to leave some breastmilk on the nipples after each feed (let it dry on) as it itself is an natural healer?!!
Hope you find it easier soon hun :hugs::hugs: I'm sure little man is loving it and going just fine


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you Dee, that is all so very familiar! Down to the gripping something hard....I do that too and get really sweaty! but sure helps to hear that you got through it and were able to stick with it........Its just hard to correct his shallow latch. he also only has the nipple and I keep trying to get him to open his mouth bigger and shove it on more around the areola, but hard to try and make him do it!


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSI, I hope that damn witch does and has stayed away! SMF at her!

Hi ladies, I love seeing the support you all are giving to each other at different stages of your PG! :hugs:

DEE, how are you doing? How have the appts been shaping up?

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick, OV looks to be around the corner and "donations" are just about complete. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning as it did yesterday morning and last night, hoping tomorrow with a temp shift, it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... I "plan" NOT to SS this cycle, decreased it last cycle so maybe I will decrease it more this cycle if I SS at all. GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Mm, where do the donations come from, do you know the man?just curious you don't haft say if you don't want!


----------



## ready4baby

Just had my last ultrasound! It was very fun to see him again! The tech was very business like and she was jamming the probe into me and trying to get the little man to turn--no such luck, but she did succeed in making him look grumpy in the photos! No cute yawn pic for me; wasn't that yours Ny? But I love them anyhow; he's going to look like daddy. He was bent in half with his feet by his face--you can see his toes :haha: So my placenta moved out of the way--no c section for me--yay! And he's weighing 2 lbs 11 ounces which seems huge to me with 3 more months to grow...oh and he's head down but facing forward, which explains the crazy kicks I feel all over the front and top of my belly.

Love-I don't mind having to order online, but do you think there is a best fabric or brand? I'd have no way of knowing moby or sleepy or snuggly or what. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







1.JPG
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 1









2.JPG
File size: 30 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kylarsmom

OMG REady!! Amazing scan pics!!!!!!!!! Oh and about your leaking- I leaked a lot in the 3rd tri with Kylar, but not with Kendon... Kinda weird I think!! lol


----------



## loveinbinary

I know you were hoping to conceive soon after Kian but a 2 year age gap really isn't that big. Can you imagine being pregnant, exhausted and still up all night with Kian? Then breastfeeding with your breasts being even more tender? I would love another baby now but it's just too soon even though I'm personally ready. The reason they say to wait 18months after a c-section (which is also the preferred time for a vaginal delivery) is because a) it was major surgery and your body needs time to fully recover b) there is a higher risk of uterine rupture, premature labor and low birthweight c) you lose twice as much blood during a c-section as a vaginal delivery and can often become iron deficient and iron is very important to the fetus especially during first tri. In the end it's your decision but I think you should try to enjoy little Kian while he's still small. You don't want to look back and feel like you missed out on the early weeks because you disappointed about not being able to try right away. The time already goes too fast.


----------



## Deethehippy

nypage1981 said:


> Thank you Dee, that is all so very familiar! Down to the gripping something hard....I do that too and get really sweaty! but sure helps to hear that you got through it and were able to stick with it........Its just hard to correct his shallow latch. he also only has the nipple and I keep trying to get him to open his mouth bigger and shove it on more around the areola, but hard to try and make him do it!

NY - maybe this may help:

https://www.breastfeeding.ie/getting_started/how_to_attach_/

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready!!! Those pictures are just perfect! I wish my 3D pics had come out that good. I've never worn a moby or a sleepy wrap but I can tell you that stretchy wraps really aren't allthat different from each other. It's a matter of personal preference. I loved the SnuggyBaby stretchy wrap but Roman is a furnace just like daddy so it was a little too warm for him (not anymore now that it's getting cold). We won a stretchy wrap during IBW from an etsy store called babythebaby. I love it. Different wraps are different prices and a higher price doesn't always mean it's better.


----------



## nypage1981

Yea....lthen things started getting tough and I've pretty much decided no more! plus, it's such a great risk for me, well I think so at least, so doesn't seem possible. I don't wanna leave m kids w no mommy!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready soooooo cure! I love the pics they are very clear. No yawn, but you will see the cute yawn in person.


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks girls :) We really enjoyed seeing him again, even if it was briefly...the 3D was a bonus so I didn't even bother sending 2Ds to family and such. These are more fun :) 

Ny, I'm glad that there is at least a possibility to have another one for you, even if it is 18 months or a couple years away--that's great spacing between them! In the meantime, you will have time to think and research the safety and risks for your particular situation. Hopefully the risk is low enough that you get to go again and by then you'll be such pro at bf and sleep loss that it'll be no problem :rofl:

Thanks Love--maybe I'll try a stretchy, maybe. I should load my cat up in the k'tan first and see if it works. :) No, seriously, I might actually do that. He weighs 15 pounds.


----------



## nypage1981

Lol ready. Does he have claws?


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Lol ready. Does he have claws?

He totally has claws, and so does his brother. :) I'll have to catch them in a sleepy mood. I'm going to try it--maybe in front of DH; he'll be highly amused. My cats love to be held and kissed like babies so maybe this'll be my new thing. I have a few short months to fulfill my potential as the cat lady.


----------



## nypage1981

Love it. Take a pic if you get him in there.


----------



## MrsMM24

AWESOME scan pics READY! Too cuute!

NY, I don't mind speaking on it. We pay for vials from a Cryo bank. We do not "know" the donor but have been given thorough history. The fert clinic only uses donations from a Cry/sperm bank.


----------



## nypage1981

Is it a local place mm? There's a show on now about sperm donor and a website for people to find siblings or the donors and stuff!


----------



## rosababy

Ready, awesome pics!! :awww:


----------



## loveinbinary

ready- I wish you lived closer, I'd totally just lend you mine. I think wrapping is worth a try, especially since I pretty much swore I wouldn't/couldn't wrap. It's become a real love for me and Roman loves it too. Some nights I wrap him to sleep before putting him down.


----------



## Kiki0522

Ready! Wonderful pics! He is adorable! :) I can't believe you only have 86 days left! Time is flying by. 


Hi Ladies! Miss you all! Hope to be back in the game soon. :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

:hi: Kiki!!

:rofl: I totally put my cat in the wrap--DH loved it! You guys probably think I'm ridiculous! Kitty was such a good boy--he liked it for a little while :) It's totally too small though; I'm sure of that. I could barely get it over my second shoulder once kitty was in there. And it doesn't feel overly stretchy; maybe it's more of a woven? Does it look too small Love?
 



Attached Files:







K'tan Wrap 1.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2









K'tan Wrap 2.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nypage1981

Hi kik!

Ready, hilarious! Kitty looks bigger than a baby. Lol. 

I actually wore my baby to a soccer game tonight! First time, never even wore him around the house yet. We really loved it,,,,,,except I hate the taking him out of infant seat and in the icky cold weather getting him back into his seat which is in the car....I'm thinking drfinitely a no when it's snowy and cold out......easier to leave them in the infant 
seat all bundled. But it was really neat and I wish it were summer now I would wear him ever place. Guess just around the house now. Was proud of myself tho!


----------



## ready4baby

Good for you, Ny! Did you tie on your wrap before you went to the game, or outside your car? I'm glad it worked for you :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

I think it looks/feels small bc you have a baby bump to work around!! you wont have that when the baby is here so it will prob fit better! Have you guys picked name Ready? Sorry if you've announced it and I missed it!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Cute avatar Ny!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

HI ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say hello! Hope you and Kian are getting along better with breastfeeding NY... It can be very stressful I know, but I'm proud you are not giving up. I always said with Kylar when we had so many problems with it, as long as it continued to be BEST for HIM , I would not quit b/c of ME. If formula became best for him, then that's what I would do, and I can tell you are putting your baby first and I can tell you that it will get better!! 

AFM- Tried to move Kendon into his own bed a few days ago, that was a fail. He still has bad acid reflux so has to have his mattress propped and kept sliding off of his sleep positioner (he has to sleep on that too at night) and was up all night, plus he has been sick, running a low grade fever for days and dr said his throat was red and sore. :( But his temp wasnt high enough for them to take it seriously so no meds ! So back to our room he went for a little while at least lol. His room is all the way across the house from ours so that makes me so nervous, and plus its a long journey during the night for feedings! I bought this thing called an angelcare monitor, it detects if he stops breathing or moving during the night and sounds an alarm! I can't wait to get it, will be waiting to move him to his room til it gets here! He's gotten really good about hs night feedings though. Goes to bed at 8, wakes to eat at 2, and 5 and then up at 7 or 8 for the morning! Love it that he's puttin himself on a schedule!


----------



## MrsMM24

Awww... Cute, taht kitty is a cutie. Mine would have jumped out ASAP.

Hey KIKI :wave: see you back here soon!

:wave: KYLARS!

NY, the clinic is local, it is a very well known one in our area, however the cryobank is in California.... The clinic really just uses 2 cryobanks. Overnite shipping is the greatest!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp rise!!! Oh I hope upon hopes that it continues to rise. We have already gotten the donations, and OV may be later than it looks so we are going forward with them as scheduled. OPK looked almost dark as the control but it has been like that the last couple of nites so I don't know if I OVd...a temp shift will indicate?!! SMEP continues...last donation Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Kylar- Yea, I do not think he is not getting enough food eventually, he just needs to feed ALL day! Lol. At night and some evenings I need to give in to giving him a bottle of breast milk to give my bb's a break but im trying. It just hurts so bad I know something is wrong. Did your breast feeding hurt with Kylar? And did it get better eventually? I seriouasly think my nipples will never feel better! I am trying a shield now to give them some of a break, but they still hurt. 

I think it's fine to have Kendon in your room a bit longer, it wont teach him anything bad...I had my daughter in there til 9 months! And the transition went just fine. I was just too scared to let her in her own room. Have you thoguth of the angel care monitor? I am thinking of getting one. it senses motion so it would give a quick alarm if he stopped breathing or moving or whatever. May put you at ease a tad. 

Ready- I put the wrap on at home because its a huuuuuuge long piece of fabric...but im getting used to that anyways. Then at the game I put him in it. I had practiced at home right befgore we left so I at least knew where he went. He was even hungry (forgot to put a piece of the bottle together so it was worthless) and he didn't cry or fuss after I got him in the carrier next to me. So that saved us, in his stroller he would have been freaking out with no food. But yea, in and out of the car seat sucks! i think your carrier looks slightly tight, but maybe its because of your bump and its up so high? Do you think it will stretch at all? I know mine is a pretty stretchy material so I like that because it stretches around him nicely. 

MM, good luck with the last donation!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Lol, I put in the last post that I got an angelcare monitor, lol. It wont be here til next week though! :( Ya my nips hurt with both boys for awhile, prob not as long as yours are, but it does lighten up and actually now it feels good to nurse! Not like in a gross way, but it relieves the built up milk and i really enjoy feeding him! I hope that you can figure out what is wrong bc eventually you should enjoy nursing! I missed it so much when i stopped with kylar, i cried. :( i hope it gets easier for you bc it really is a great thing you are doing and it sucks that you arent enjoying it! (course most people dont like it the begnning weeks bc it is so frustrating working out the kinks!)


----------



## nypage1981

Haha heather I had to go back and read that part of your post. For some reason I read everything bu that particular sentence! Lemme know when it comes how u like it cuz I'm debating. I worry about SIDS so hope that would help me. My baby has a really shallow latch on my nipple and maybe just not a big enough mouth because I'm working really hard trying to get him to latch bigger but it's not happening. So I'm afraid I won't be able to continue breast feeding because it's a problem I can't fix:(


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies-

Ny- I hope the bf gets easier. I have no expertise on that whatsoever.. But :hugs: 

Ready- lol @ the kitty pic. Ur bump looks great! AND LOVE THE SCAN PIC! technology is truly amazing.

Kylar- I agree with ny- it's best not to force it if either of you arent all the way ready :) good idea with the monitor. How can they detect if the baby stops breathing? 

MrsM- fxd tight for you!!! 

Afm- mom had her surgery yesterday. Surgery was 12 hours! She's in icu for a couple days then will be transferred to a rehabilitation center. I wish with everything to be there. I'm freaking out more than she is.. :/ 
Had my appt yest. I'm ovulating on time and my cycles are pretty regular now, watch me Jinx myself.. 
The appt didn't go as planned and it looks like there's a set back for me. Months ago they did a colposcopy on my cervix, results were mild, so it was left at taking vitamins and strengthening my immune system, which I did, but now it seems that a leip procedure is in order. Which is fine, just another darn speedbump with this. I'm worried about scarring my cervix.. And not being able to carry a baby, but I guess they're pretty common, so I won't worry about that now. 

Except... I should have had her run a pg test on me, I was expecting af to show and she hasnt. So I'm either 14-17 dpo right now.. But she could have been able to tell by looking at my cervix right?? I've been so focused on other things that I put it out of my mind that this cycle could be it. We really didn't try. But either way I know it'll be a great thing if it happens, but idk if it's safe to be pg and have this othe stuff to deal with that the pg hormones will make it worse I.e cancerous.. So idk what to think. I'm ok with whateve at this point.. I've got a referral to another dr.. Soo :shrug: I guess it is what it is for me over here.. :)


----------



## nypage1981

Mrs too bad they didn't do the leip when they got the mild results...anything questionable should get one....idk if she could tell by cervix if you are preg....I suppose if the position is different maybe? Have you tested?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

No I will tomorrow or Friday if she's not here yet. I could have sworn she was coming two days ago. And yea I agree they should has done it then, except my insurance didn't kick in until sept 1st so that was another reason for waiting.. 
Idk why I would question whether or not I'm of or not. I know I cannot! Get that lucky. I'm sure she'll be here soon lol. 

One day ladies... I will join you! 

If I am pg then I'm not having any symptoms, cramping is gone. Still have sore bbs. But my body is HOT HOT HOT! I've got the ac set and am swearing bullets. 

Probably just coincidence tho lol


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, I had a cone biopsy, similar to a LEEP, and you can still carry a baby...don't worry about that. I occasionally get an abnormal pap reading but haven't had any indication of cancer & I don't freak about it and certainly did not put off having children because of it; that's just how I do it. 

Glad to hear your mom made it through surgery well! That's an awfully long procedure :( Did you guys :sex: this cycle so that it's possible to have a bun in the oven? Being overheated is really a great symptom. I understand not wanting to get your hopes up, but FX that the :witch: stays far far away this week. Just think...you and Rosa both could give us some news on Friday :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh ready! Thank you for that. We did bd arous the right times this cycle.. Instead of 11 times this cycle it was only 3 or 4. But ya, I'm HOT HOT SWEATING HOT! 

It would be amazing to have a bun in the oven, but i will more than likely start today or tomorrow, maybe the next day.. So we'll see.


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Oh ready! Thank you for that. We did bd arous the right times this cycle.. Instead of 11 times this cycle it was only 3 or 4. But ya, I'm HOT HOT SWEATING HOT!
> 
> It would be amazing to have a bun in the oven, but i will more than likely start today or tomorrow, maybe the next day.. So we'll see.

Silly Mrs, it only takes one time to make a baby! :) We'll see what happens here...are you temping still? FF doesn't seem to be updated... I am a big fan of temperature predicting pregnancy; it was quite clear cut for me.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol I havent temped in a while, not since ff confirmed o.. But I believe I o'd a few days later that what it says.. So u know who's taking her temp tomorrow morning :) this girl


----------



## MrsMM24

GL MRSI! FXD! I don't think that they can tell from your vervix but your uterus is you were PG, and this early, it would be hard to tell still, so :dust: to a PG test! So glad to hear mom is doing well after surgery.


----------



## loveinbinary

ready- it probably feels on the small side because of your bump and well, I hate to say, you have a far from petite cat lol. Don't tell him I called him fat. He's just perfectly plump :rofl: I'm sure it would be a better fit on a newborn but I don't see it lasting comfortably for both of you longer than a couple months. I couldn't tell you if it's more of a woven as I've never felt the material but I'm betting it's still a stretchy, it would really have to be. A woven is more like a sheet in terms of stretchiness. 

ny!!!! I'm so excited that you wore little Kian out to the game! I plan to wear Roman through the winter, but we have a convertible car seat so he has to be taken out of it anyways. Plus he's actually warmer when worn than if he's just bundled in his car seat carrier because he is sharing my body heat. You still have some time before it starts getting snowy to wear him out, and around the house is always nice. You'll have free hands to do other things, even if it's as simple as reading a book. 

Mrs!!! :test: :test: :test: lol. I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed that you've got a sticky bun in that oven! It would make sense since you are going to specialist to sort everything out. It worked for ready.


----------



## Deethehippy

Ready - i love all your pics of baby and of the cat in the carrier! :thumbup:

Mrs - good luck to you :flower:

I'm still waiting for my first AF since the ERPC (6.3 weeks now) Hope the witch shows up soon! MY specialist appointment is 10th november so just lots of frustrating waiting going on here....:wacko:


----------



## loveinbinary

dee- About the only time you ever wish for af. I hope she comes for you soon. Have you and DH NTNP since? Is it possible to be pregnant again?


----------



## Deethehippy

loveinbinary said:


> dee- About the only time you ever wish for af. I hope she comes for you soon. Have you and DH NTNP since? Is it possible to be pregnant again?

Love - About 8 days ago i did a test and it had a faint positive (we only DTD once though in the whole month and it was withdrawal) so i thought it was weird but secretly wanted it to be real. Anyway over the days since it has got fainter and fainter so it must have been some traces of HCG left :-( (was a sensitive 10miu IC) its kinda gone now unless i use my imagination! And today i am very crampy and emotional/bloated etc so i think she is coming!


----------



## nypage1981

Love im Gunnar try wearing him at the pumpkin patch today. Hope it works! I haft figure out how to feed him though when I don't have him in the stroller......

Mrs good luck!

Dee, sounds like residual hcg. Boo! Hope your af comes and is nice to you.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Love- With all this talking about wraps I have been doing some research. Since you are our expert baby wearer, do you like the ring style wraps at all? I found a great DIY wrap that you make with a long shawl and sling rings. It looks pretty comfy and stylish, but was wanting to get your opinion before I start buying every scarf/shawl in sight! Lol!


----------



## loveinbinary

dee- well I hope she hurries her witchy butt up so you can move on to getting your super sticky bean.

ny- I assume you're bringing bottles since you said you didn't like nursing in public? Bottle feeding isn't that hard in wrap. Since it's stretchy you can just lean him a little to one side so you can feed him.

brandy- ring slings are nice, it's what I started out with. The only thing is they aren't really meant to be worn for extended periods. After a while your shoulder starts to hurt and it doesn't have any back support. Personally, I think ring slings are perfect for quick trips with toddlers because then tend to want to be up and down. If you make them yourself just make sure you are using sling rings because they are specially tested to hold the weight of a child safely. Also make sure the fabric is sturdy as well, you wouldn't want it to tear.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks love! I also came across a pattern for the wrap style like the Moby where you wrap around the back as well. It doesn't use sling rings and ties off. All you have to do is buy 4 to 5yrds of whatever material you like cut it down the center long ways (this actually makes two wraps) so that it is 34" to 36" wide and then follow wrapping instructions. It only costs around $15 for two wraps! Then you can do the stretchy type material like the moby for infant wearing and the woven for when they are older. I love this idea as well! I want to baby wear so so badly, but can not bring myself to pay $80 for a wrap. Plus I get to pick my own fabrics and be crafty all at the same time! Lol!


----------



## repogirl813

seen the doctor today, am 1-2 sm dialted and will more than likely be induced on Monday when I go back if she is not born before then!


----------



## ready4baby

Repo, why will they induce you before your due date? SO excited for you!! A girl for the thread :dance:


----------



## repogirl813

He said that because I have been having contractions on and off for over a week now, though they just started getting really strong last night as I was up til about 4 am having strong contractions about 7-8 mins apart for over 8 hours, that if they kept up like that, she would more than likely be born this weekend and if not they would induce as it can be more stressful on baby as I'm not getting but 3-4 hours of sleep a night. I'm not sure and i really am not sure If i will opt for them to induce or not, as labor can be a lot worse with pitocin than without, I'm not sure!!!


----------



## nypage1981

I wouldn't get induced if it's before due date. More inductions end in c section. Hope she comes in her own!

Love, I had. Bottle and it was disastrous. He wouldn't eat in the wrap so had to take him out n was cold n windy and I was carrying too many things because without a stroller there's nowhere to put anything.....then since I started out trying to feed him in the wrap, it seems like the wrap got knd of messed up and stretched a little too loose. I didn't feel hands free at all so still had hands around him, was not very easy I didn't think.....I felt like a disaster! But after he ate I put him back in and he did slee but again, felt kinda loose in there.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Af got me today. Its quite alright tho :) 

Repo- I hope she comes on her own can't wait to see pics! 


Good night girls


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, I'm sorry!! BOO...glad you are doing okay with it though...on to the next! Did you have your doc appointment?

Ny, at least you tried! Practice makes perfect :hugs:

Repo, hopefully your body kicks into high gear and delivers that baby!

Had my third birthing class...we did our hypnosis as usual and she had us imagine our hand being numb, and then came around and gave us bags of ice to hold. I wasn't a believer and thought I'd wimp out but I could barely feel the temperature of the ice and it certainly didn't hurt. If i could be that focused during labor, I bet I could do it--problem is getting that relaxed when there are nurses in & out and people talking etc etc. HHMPH.


----------



## MrsMM24

READY, birthing class is getting interesting, I don't know if I could do hypnosis....

DEE, I hope that your wait for AF ends soon Hun. FXD!

REPO, I hope the newest girl comes on her own to our thread. FXD!

MRSI, sorry AF flew in, but I see you're ok and that's important. Now you can see the specialist and get the most info out it. GL

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise much, but it didn't drop either. My temps have been rather low this cycle, likely due to the temperature change outside. It switched drastically quickly. Crosshairs today!!! 3DPO! I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up here. All donations complete this cycle FXD!! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: TWW officially starts my today! (Testing 30th) Now.... I wait.... FXD! :dust: Any good plans out there for the weekend? I plan to get the rest of my fall cleaning done, DW and LO will be out of the house for 2 days! Hoping to get some rest time as well&#8230;:shhh:


----------



## rosababy

bfn. waiting for the call from the doc to confirm the beta. I feel dead.


----------



## Deethehippy

Rosa - i am so sorry you have had a BFN, forgive me but i do not know what stage of IVF you were at? (i dont read this thread often enough!) I hope the doctors call is for better news? :hugs:

Mrs - sorry about AF :flower: (it got me too today but i am happy because its means a fresh start after the ERPC for me)

:hi: to everyone else.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Rosa! Don't give up hope yet. How many days has it been since the transfer? Maybe it is still just too early to pick up on a home test. Betas are done with a blood test, right? I still have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## loveinbinary

brandy- I've thought about making my own wraps. You just have to make sure you have the right length and width for the type of wrap it is. Wovens are generally wider than stretchy wraps. $80 really isn't bad in terms of carriers (a few weeks ago I wouldn't have said the same lol). I've been eying an Ergo SSC and they run between $115-$160. I think the next carrier I want to try will be a mei tei, they seem fun. 

repo- I was induced and it really wasn't that bad at all. I was actually afraid to be induced because of all the terrible things I'd heard about it. I talked to one of my nurses about it and she told me something that made so much sense-- pitocin can't make your body do anything it wouldn't do on it's own. Your contractions won't be any stronger than they would have if you had gone naturally. At least you know you'll have your little peanut really soon!!

ny- I'm sorry bottle feeding him was so difficult in the wrap. It does take some practice. Did you try to re-tighten the wrap after you fed him? All you ahve to do is follow where it crosses in the front, tighten it, then re-tie it in the back. I would practice more around the house. Maybe I'll have DH help me make an instructional video to share with you.

Mrs- so sorry about AF. Hopefully this specialist you are seeing will get you a super speedy bfp!

ready- I know you can do it!! I really wish I had taken a birthing class. Next time around I definitely will. 

Rosa- I'm so sorry about the BFN. Is it possible that your hcg isn't high enough to pick up on a hpt? My fingers are so tightly crossed that your doctor has better news!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa:( so so sorry. It's such a crazy thing to go through all that with no bfp. Did you get three ivf sessions in your package? Sorry if you've said already, I missed it. 

Love, yea I shoulda retightened, but it's tough while holding mr kian. I will work on it. Tday I strollered him cuz I knew I would be sitting most of the day at the waterpark and good thing I didn't wear him. Holy hotttttt in there! however I had to pump standing up in a handicapped barroom stall while feeding him a bottle in his carseat. Omg it was tough. Places really should have a space for that kinda stuff in bathrooms but no place does. Only store I enjoy going to is babies r us cuz they have a mothers room!

Mrs I'm sorry about af but now you can get some answers

Ready do u plan to do natural birth w no pain meds?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Repo- Hope everything is progressing for you this weekend! We need that baby girl!!!!

Mrs- I am so sorry AF got you, but love you spirit!

Love- Thanks for all the suggestions on carriers! I am sure I will be asking many many more!

Rosa- Did you get Betas back? Did I miss your post, going to check.



AFM- I had a bit of a scary night last night. Don't worry, no bleeding or anything. But I had an insane blood sugar fluctuation for no reason! It went up to 220!! So I took some insulin. Then an hour later I started shaking and felt really dizzy. Checked it again and it had dropped to 54?!? No clue!! I ate 3 cookies and little package of crackers. I just hope and pray that one fluctuation like that didn't do damage to the baby. My next ultrasound isnt until next Friday.


----------



## loveinbinary

ny- It's actually not that hard to retighten while he's in it. What I do is pull the panel up over the crosses in the front for extra support then untie the back. Don't worry, he won't slip out. Roman is 11lbs 1.5oz and he doesn't budge when I untie it. After you untie it all you have to do is pull on each side until it's as tight as you want it then just tie it again in the back. Ugh, I hate that there aren't many places that are mother friendly. More often than not I pump in the car. 

Brandy- I'm sure that one fluxuation won't harm anything. This one is super sticky, remember that. It's going to be so sticky you'll go overdue lol! I can't wait to see your next scan!! It's going to look so much like a little baby!!


----------



## rosababy

beta was negative. i start a new round as soon as af comes. sorry for no personals...i can't seem to shake this depression.


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- I'm so sorry the beta was negative. Did the doctor say anything as to why it didn't take or what you can do differently next time? I can't even imagine how upset you are. I wish there was something we could do to make you feel better. Just know that we are here for you.


----------



## Deethehippy

So sorry Rosa :hugs: Love is right - feel free to vent here, we are here to listen :hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Rosa, I am so sorry. Take care of yourself hun! The race isn't over yet! No singing fat ladies in this room! On to the next round, it will be the lucky one! :hugs:


----------



## repogirl813

kyleigh michelle riegel was born at 901 am this morning 10/22 by emergency c section! Was admitted to hospital for labor and whed doctor came in early this morning to break my water she decided she didnt like having contractions anymore as her heartbeat dropped to 55 and wouldnt come back up!!!! She came into the world weighing 6 pounds 1 ounce and 19 inchs long, but she is beautiful and perfect!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

repo!! CONGRATS!!! Can't wait to see pictures!!! So glad to hear she is healthy and well, our first little girl after all these boys. 

ready- looks like it's up to you to be our first natural birth. No pressure or anything lol.


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry rosa. Let's get hopeful again for this one ok? Your body needs yo.u to remain hopeful. I really feel for you tho. 

Love, only place I like to go is babies r us cuz I nurse in the mothers room each time!

Repo congrats! My son was all those same measurements! Funny. He lost a lot at first tho..... But was ok again really soon.


----------



## ready4baby

Congratulations Repo! The first girl on the thread... that's exciting news! Hope you are both doing well.

Ny, yes I'm planning for an unmedicated birth, although I don't have anything against an eipdural really. I've seen so much about how it can slow down later, lead to pitocin, which can lead to c sections, that I'm trying to avoid it (or at least get it as late as possible). I'm trying not to view it as wimping out if I do decide to get it. We/I am working on hypnosis for labor, and it works well in a quiet environment but all may go to hell when my body is actively feeling the pain and there are distractions around. I think the key is to let the body relax and open; if I find that I'm clenching & can't relax, I may as well get the epidural as it will chill out my muscles. Love, maybe I will be the first to push a baby out--we'll see!!!

Rosa, I saw your posts on Friday in your journal...I'm not sure exactly what to say :( I know you are hurting. This process is far from over. TTC is definitely a process, not a single event. Pretty much none of us got pregnant in our first cycle trying, and maybe it takes a couple or three for IVF as well. Try not to think so negatively--Ny is right, you need to stay positive to get your body ready for next cycle. It will happen!!


----------



## nypage1981

Wow, yea so far we are a c se tion thread! Lol


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Repo  Thats wonderful


----------



## Kiki0522

Repo- Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures!

Hi Ladies.. I know I have been MIA for a bit. I'm thinking to myself yesterday that I should have AF like now and checked my calendar.. I am 3 days late and it's nowhere in sight. :wacko: I have not been able to test because I'm scared, haha. So I'm going to wait a couple more days and then test. We haven't been trying so I have not been temping, opk's, anything so I have no idea if I ovulated late or what. 

I hope you all are doing well! :flower:


----------



## repogirl813

here are a couple pics of my baby girl! I have some other ones on my camera but didnt bring the cord to it to the hospital with us!
 



Attached Files:







kyleigh 1.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6









me and kyleigh.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 8









kyleigh 2.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## loveinbinary

kiki- :test: :test: :test: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

repo- Aww she's beautiful!!! If you lived closer I'd set Roman up on a date with that little cutie lol. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

CONGRATS REPO!!
That is funny that we have all had c-sections!

Rosa- I am shocked and so upset for you sweet girl!! I just can't believe it!! Next time hopefully you can deposit 3 perhaps, and up your odds! 

Sorry I haven't read all the posts, I'm really behind. Haven't been on here, it was a crazy weekend. My cousin that I told you about before, who's baby had Trisomy 13, she went into labor Thursday night (2 mo early) and had him Friday afternoon. He weighed 3 lbs and lived for 30 minutes. Our whole family is just devastated and I can't stop putting myself in my cousins shoes. I can't imagine holding my flesh and blood and watching him die. She kept him with her for about a day and a half and then they told her they had to take him and I guess she lost it and wouldnt give him to them and freaked out . Can't say I wouldn't do the same. The funeral is Tuesday and I'm going. So nervous to see her ( THey live about 6 hours away) I know seeing her hurting and crying is going to tear me apart, we were always more like sisters than cousins. And she wont be able to take seeing my boys so my husband is going to have to stay back at the hotel with the boys so that they don't upset her. Anyway, pretty depressed over here. I keep thinking how unfair it is,that my baby's are so perfect and healthy and hers was not. Not that I'd EVER want anything to be wrong with my babies, but it gives me a whole new outlook. Never again will I get frustrated when Kendon cries and cries for no reason, B/c.. At least my baby CAN cry. My cousin would give anything for her baby to cry.


----------



## MrsMM24

KYLARS, :hugs: for you and your family. My thoughts are with you all! :hugs:
ROSA, totally understand and want to let you know don't be afraid to come vent and get hugs from us here to help you through. :hugs:
BRANDYS, did you call the doc to inform? Glad you are better.
Welcome :wavE: KYLEIGH! Soooo beautiful!
KIKI, I am keepingmy FXD as you head to :test:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! The weekend was extra busy for me, as you can see I haven't even logged onto my beloved BNB. I am back and tackling this TTW head on, last week!!! Temp is barely staying above coverline, but it is not dropping soooo... I was too busy to be thinking about symptoms, but now that I read everyone's posts, I can say I haven't had any noticeable ones. I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up through to a bfp! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick a week before OV really has me quite worried... :wacko: I still wait... :coffee: FXD! :dust:


----------



## ready4baby

So cute, Repo! How awesome! :thumbup:

Kiki, it's good to hear from you :hugs: Wherever you are in your cycle right now, I hope you get some great and suprising news before too long--you deserve it!


----------



## nypage1981

Heather I'm sorry about your family loss. So sad for you. Hope you all come through it ok. 

Kiki good luck hope it's a bfp!

Repo congrats she's so cute!


----------



## Deethehippy

She looks gorgeous Repo - congratulations :flower:

Kiki - test hun! I know its scary but its the only way to know one way or the other, wishing you tons of luck :flower:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Repo! She is lovely!!!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Repo- She is soooo cute!!

Thanks for all the support and luck ladies. I have cramps but still no AF making me 5 days late. I have had the cramps and felt like its coming since yesterday. I will test tomorrow if nothing by then. Ahhhh so nervous!


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Luck KIKI!!! FXD! :dust: I clicked your chart but there is no data. Wanted to check on ya. I hope tomorrow brings you a very sticky dark pink bfp!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Last week of TWW is starting off lovely, temp jumped up a little today, reeally hoping it stays up there to a bfp! Still no SS, and that feels good. I am a little nervous, as DW and I have similar cycle lengths and her AF is near!:wacko: Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Kiki0522

Mrs- Thank you! We haven't been trying so no temping. So I have no idea what's going on. Temping stresses me out, Haha. But fx'd for you too! Your temps look very good!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Kiki - how can you not test?!! Ahhhh, can i test for you? FX FX FX sweetie.


----------



## repogirl813

thank you ladies for all the congrats!!!!


Rosa, I am soo sorry but as you said there is next time!

Brandy, hope you get your blood sugar under control.

Kiki, have you tested???


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks Repo, It was just that one fluke time. I dont know what happened there. I have however went into full on pregnancy symptoms over night. I am extremely nausous and I thought my breasts couldnt hurt any more than they did, but they do! Plus I feel like maybe my uterus might be starting to move slightly as I am tender and slightly achy down in that area. I have another scan on Friday just to make sure all is well. I can't wait!!

KIKI!!!!!!!!!! Test woman!!


----------



## Kiki0522

AF is here. Ugh. I am never that late so maybe I ovulated late. Thanks for the support ladies! I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## ready4baby

I'm sorry Kiki hun! :( I know you weren't actively trying, but of course it is still a disappointment... do you guys know when you will be back in the game, or what the plan is?

Yesterday and today I have felt lousy--up half the night with stomach acid flowing up into my mouth, even when propped up. I was sitting upright in bed toward morning, trying to rest, and still kept swallowing it back. Is this normal??


----------



## MrsMM24

KIKI, so sorry AF flew in... i hope you see a BFP much quicker, before you actively try! :hugs:

BRANDYS and READY, I hope you get to feeling better soon Huns! :hugs:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, higher than whole cycle (except days with fever). I just hope I did enough and beign sick doesn't effect implantation. I mean, it looks apparent that I OVd so if I truly did.... FXD! Well, I creep closer to testing! Getting nervous however. As promised, started SS today. Not really much or anything that resembles past bfps. Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. DW is spotting and moody and fatigued. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## repogirl813

here are a few more pictures of kyleigh!!!! I am just so in love with her!! I think after 27 months of ttc her and 1 miscarriage, i defianately am thankful for everyday!!! It's sad though because everynight i am waking up like every hour to check on her cause I am soo afraid something is going to happen to her now!!
 



Attached Files:







kyleigh 001.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 7









kyleigh 004.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5









kyleigh 005.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5









kyleigh 122.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nypage1981

Me too repo. I'm almost convinced my happiness won't last or something. It's terrifying.


----------



## repogirl813

nypage1981 said:


> Me too repo. I'm almost convinced my happiness won't last or something. It's terrifying.


well ny I atleast feel a little better that i am not alone on feeling this way


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sorry Kiki :hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Repo! She is beautiful! I love her hair bow! I just know I am going to be the same way with this one if everything goes right.

Kiki, I am so very sorry that AF got you!

MrsM- Yay for high temps!!


----------



## MrsMM24

REPO, she is gorgeous! Enjoy your time, I know that it is hard for you and NY to relax, don't worry, when the time is right to really stop worrying you will know. Until then, sleepless nights are just fine, new mommies! :flower: Ps, my bro would looove to see that WV shirt, he is an alum of WVU! :haha:

BRADYS, I suuure hope they stay high through to a bfp! I have just been sooo nervous this month since being sick.

_*SS 9DPO:*_ GASSY. Fatigued. Bloat-y. Feeling sick last night.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually climbing. Testing in a couple of days! I'm very nervous and even thought I may not test until the end of a busy weekend. Very early so I don't remember much of past bfps, but from what I remember, not really much that resembles past bfps (i.e. I ALWAYS had sore bbs). Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

I'm back from my appt! Everything is great!! We saw our bean again! And guess what?! He did the scan external this time and we still saw the baby!! I was very suprised at that because I am a fairly big girl, so to see its little heart beating with an external at 9wks was very impressive! It was very fuzzy, so I don't have a pic, but we saw its little heart just fluttering away. Still measuring right on track! I am so very relieved!! Next appt is with my high risk specialist on Nov. 9th and hopefully another scan! Lol!


----------



## MrsMM24

BRANDYS, this is brilliant news. So happy to hear that lil beany baby is fairing well in there. Happy to hear this Hun!

_*SS 10DPO:*_ I was using the bathroom every 30 mins! Gassy. Slight diarrhea midday. Bloat-y. Feeling "full" without eating and after eating for sure. Crampy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually continuing to climb slightly. Testing in TWO days! I'm nervous :wacko: Missing a reguar symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Like clockwork I ALWAYS get them either way. DW did comment however that they seem very large (happens during AF as well) so I guess I can count that as a symptom... Any good plans for the weekend lovely ladies? I may not be on BNB till Sunday as tomorrow is DD's party, but I promise not to keep you in suspense IF I test (could back out)... Creeping to the start of the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Brandy yay! Hope beanie baby keeps on growing nicely right on track! 

MM- missing symptoms for AF is good.....my bbs didn't hurt for my bfp until a week or so after I found i was knocked up so hopefully! 

I have some pics of my cute children in my journal if anyones intersted to check it out. But if you are on my FB you probably have seen it all! Lol.


----------



## repogirl813

brandy that is awsome!!!!!

mrsmm, my fingers are still crossed for you.

ny, whats your facebook name so i can look you up and look at the wonderful piccies


----------



## nypage1981

my fb name is Nicole Page/ whats yours?


----------



## repogirl813

nypage1981 said:


> my fb name is Nicole Page/ whats yours?


Dawnann Riegel


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies! :wave:

Been a week or so since I've posted. Boring on this end.. I think I'm coming in to my fertile days over here, but I'm not going to try hard for it this month since my appt is on the 14th... 

Have we gotten any bfps????


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Repo- congrats on delivering a beautiful baby girl!!! 

Mrs m- love your chart! Fxd for you!!


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSI, nice to see you back. Not much happening in here by way of BFPs, just enjoying all of the lovely baby pics and scans for now. I love my chart too, I hope that it begins to mean more, like BFP...

_*SS 12DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Gassy. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_! So I probably won't be testing again till Wednesday, tooooo nervous!! Temps staying up, but are decreasing, which is keeping me nervous. My chart was possible Triphastic FF (Day 26) indicated until today's temp. Still missing a regular symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Hope everyone's weekend is going well. I will jump right on here and update after I test soon.... Still creeping to the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Mrsm- I see Ur temp is back up today!!!! Fxd for you !!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ooh ladies! Guess what tomorrow is?!! Me and hubby's 3yr anniversary. Hard to believe that 3 years ago we exchanged vows! :) agh and all the ups and downs in between, but to feel this satisfaction of pushing through the bad and enjoying all thegood thoroughly makes it worth it! I love him sooo much!! 

Don't have any special plans since we both work, me till 5:30 then he leaves at 6:30 for work, maybe we can sneak a little bd time in there. How grand would it be if we conceived on such a special day! Unrealistic with our 3yr track record of continuing failure. But my pma is through the roof! And I feel like I love everythig right now!!


----------



## nypage1981

Happy anniversary, come on anniversary BD!

MM good luck with temps!~!


----------



## repogirl813

happy anniversary MRS. good luck to bd'ing


----------



## ready4baby

Happy Anniversary, Mrs!

Kiki & I are in no power land after the storm we had this weekend--sucks! 3 days without and counting. On the plus side, despite it being freezing in my house, I had nothing else to do & got the nursery painted! Hope everyone else is doing well...where is Love? You ok?


----------



## nypage1981

Ready no power? how did kids tric or treat? thats aweeeful! yay for painting tho, what color?


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Ready no power? how did kids tric or treat? thats aweeeful! yay for painting tho, what color?

It's been a godawful mess out here...a foot of snow or something and so many downed trees because the snow was so wet and heavy this early in the year. Power company is saying it should be back by Friday :nope: In the meantime, have to purge out the fridge/freezer and shower at the YMCA. They moved trick or treating to next weekend--kids wouldn't be able to get to porches anyway, between the snow cover, downed branches & obviously no lights.

Nursery is a jungle theme and the background colors are yellow, green, blue & tan...that mix is all painted and now it's ready for DH to paint the animals! It's very fun to see it come together; I'll post pics when it's done :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

How are the 4 colors used, in some design? 

Poor kids and Halloween ruined but glad they still get a chance next weekend. Kids need to trick or treat!


----------



## rosababy

Ny, so much snow! I have friends from CT and they are off of school all week! :wacko: I hope you're doing okay. That's crazy that you have that much snow already.


----------



## nypage1981

How you feeling rosa? Ready to begin the injectables soon?


----------



## MrsMM24

WOW, I was wondering how the New England area BNB members were getting along. Sooo happy they made changes for the kiddies. Hope that power is on before Friday for you!

_*SS 15DPO:*_ Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Losing any symptoms (well, except those that indicate AF coming) Trying to stay hopeful because... no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. May try to test tomorrow if no AF tonight, just too nervous as I know that an irregular cycle now is due to the MC in July. It has only been 3 cycles so maybe things are not sorted out yet.... Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## ready4baby

I got my power back last night & we are THRILLED to have modern conveniences again...still lots of clean up to do from the storm, though. No school today still; I'm not sure yet about the rest of the week for the kids...

Ny, yes, the four colors are a wave pattern & I can't wait to see what DH comes up with for the animals that go on top :) I have my baby shower on Saturday and I'm so excited! 

Good luck testing, MrsM!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Mrsm- your temps look sooo promising!!!! Can't wait to see your results!!

Yay for power being back on! We're suppose to get our first snow tonight. funny, it was 70 degrees yesterday and it's in low 40's today! I know if it snows it'll melt by tomorrow tho. So I'm ok with that. 

Afm- cd 14. Had slipperyish cm all day. So I know I'll o soon. My appt is on the 14th and I know it'll be bad to get pg right now, but we're not preventing it.. blah


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> How you feeling rosa? Ready to begin the injectables soon?

I'm feeling good! Physically great, emotionally much better. Ready to start the new cycle! My doc is doing several things differently, and I'm starting acupuncture! :dance: I start injections on November 16 with a retrieval date of Dec 9. Awesome avatar, btw! Love it.



ready4baby said:


> I got my power back last night & we are THRILLED to have modern conveniences again...still lots of clean up to do from the storm, though. No school today still; I'm not sure yet about the rest of the week for the kids...
> 
> Ny, yes, the four colors are a wave pattern & I can't wait to see what DH comes up with for the animals that go on top :) I have my baby shower on Saturday and I'm so excited!
> 
> Good luck testing, MrsM!

Yay for power! Can't believe you guys got so much snow so early. :wacko:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Ooh ladies! Guess what tomorrow is?!! Me and hubby's 3yr anniversary. Hard to believe that 3 years ago we exchanged vows! :) agh and all the ups and downs in between, but to feel this satisfaction of pushing through the bad and enjoying all thegood thoroughly makes it worth it! I love him sooo much!!
> 
> Don't have any special plans since we both work, me till 5:30 then he leaves at 6:30 for work, maybe we can sneak a little bd time in there. How grand would it be if we conceived on such a special day! Unrealistic with our 3yr track record of continuing failure. But my pma is through the roof! And I feel like I love everythig right now!!

Your anniversary is Nov 1? Mine is Nov 2 (yesterday!) =) Did you all have a good anniversary?


----------



## MrsMM24

So glad that you got power back READY!!!

MRSI, I hear ya! No need to prevent it! I hope your appt goes well on the 14th! :dust:

Happy Anniversary KYLARS and MRSI!! :wedding: (although I am late with it!)

_*SS 16DPO:*_ Fatigued. *Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable. Nervous.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Trying to stay hopeful... no :af:! So far, longer cycle, and 1 day longer DPO.... Maybe testing Friday is it. After Fri, if BFN, then I am planning on making appt as after an MC, anything could happen... Temps staying up though. If you have read my journal, before MC you know my cycles use to be 3 days AF every other month with confirmed OV monthly. Maybe I am returning to this? I'm just too nervous to test, my nerves are bad, my heart is so sad with worry. I want to get my forever baby soon! Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

NY - is the profile avatar you? If so your little guy has so much hair!!

Good luck Mrs 

I am off to see the specialist next thursday - not long to go - i want to be trying already but need to wait to see what they say first.


----------



## nypage1981

Dee- yeup. Thats us. he was born 3 weeks early with tons of hair that silly guy! When he was first born his head and face were so tiny and had tons of hair...now he is geting chunkier so the hair doesn't look so much but he still has a ton! What will they do at the specialist? 

MM- tomorrow is friday, so we will see what you got!!

heather and Mrs- happy anniversaries! Congrats for surviving. Lol. 

My guy didn't sleep last night. UGH. He can be such a little poop head sometimes. Especially since I had a fever, migraine and was prettysick last night. Now he is asleep and of course I cannot. 

If anyone gets bored I posted a funny video of him grunting away on my journal- last page. i didn't mean to video him grunting, but thought I was videoing him smiling, instead he began the grunts. That much grunting in a newborn only means one thing! He will be so embarassed to have that video some day. Heheh. Mean mommy.


----------



## Deethehippy

nypage1981 said:


> Dee- yeup. Thats us. he was born 3 weeks early with tons of hair that silly guy! When he was first born his head and face were so tiny and had tons of hair...now he is geting chunkier so the hair doesn't look so much but he still has a ton! What will they do at the specialist?
> 
> MM- tomorrow is friday, so we will see what you got!!
> 
> heather and Mrs- happy anniversaries! Congrats for surviving. Lol.
> 
> My guy didn't sleep last night. UGH. He can be such a little poop head sometimes. Especially since I had a fever, migraine and was prettysick last night. Now he is asleep and of course I cannot.
> 
> If anyone gets bored I posted a funny video of him grunting away on my journal- last page. i didn't mean to video him grunting, but thought I was videoing him smiling, instead he began the grunts. That much grunting in a newborn only means one thing! He will be so embarassed to have that video some day. Heheh. Mean mommy.

His hair is awesome, i love it! I had tons of hair when i was born too 
Hope he is doing good, certainly looks like it


----------



## repogirl813

ny, he has sooo much hair, it is incredible!!! Kyleigh has barely any hair, i wish sometimes she had a little bit more so i could atleast put a bow or something in her hair


----------



## nypage1981

i wish i could do a bow! such a waste of hair....


----------



## Kylarsmom

Kendon has a ton of hair too I love it :)


----------



## ready4baby

Such a cute avatar, Ny! Love it! :) You guys had a great photographer (and good planning to get it all set up too)...I haven't even thought about photos! 

Baby shower is tomorrow :happydance: Can't wait--hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY! for you baby shower, I know you will have a ball! :flower:

NY, today is Friday, not happy news, but hanging in there, BFN.... :sad1:

_*SS 17DPO:*_*Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable.

*AFM...*you can still stalk my chart, but... *BFN*!! I kinda figured a couple of days ago that the chances were slim, no sore bbs really did a trick on my hopefulness as with both previous PGs I had them and in fact is all I really ever get with PGs or AF. Still no:af: but temps are declining so I expect her soon. The LP is still longer this month, my cycle is longer thus far as well, the first one after MC was 41 days, so, maybe that will be a positive thing next cycle... YES! I am going in for December! I did make an appt with my doc for a check up on things but that is in 2 weeks. Any good plans for you all this weekend? Waiting patiently for anything... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sorry Mrs - better luck for a BFP for christmas :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

REady- before Kian was born I made an original appointment based on my c section planned day. He was early so I had to scramble to find a photographer who would work us in. She came to us even! Was awesome:) 

MM- sorry for BFN thats a disappointment. How many IUI will you do before moving on?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Mrsm???? Bfp yet? Your chart looks phenomenal! 

Hi girls, boring here except on cd 16. Dh have been bding every other day. I'm not temping right now so i don't know exactly where I'm at, but usually I don't o until around cd 19ish.. 

Loving all the baby pics!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi MRSI, hope things aren't still as boring...

No BFP... :sad1: this cycle was completly strange, but I guess it is like that for some time after an MC...

*AFM...*Well, AF snuck in on me this weekend. She was roaring too. In fact, each one since MC has been progressively more rough. I am keeping my appt with my doc which is after Thanksgiving just to check things out as I haven't had an AF like that since I first got AF. I was put on BC to help that and regulate it. Not an option I am going for this time though so we shall see. Sorry that I was M.I.A on you all this weekend. The saddness that DW and I went through was rough and the internet was the last thing on my mind. As well, the cramps and flow was soooo very strong, I wasn't moving anyway. I am happy to say, that we have decided that we will try again regardless and move forwar dinto what looks like will be December! We just aren't to the point to take break yet. Since it is later, we will have some time to get the donations and shipments scheduled (you know I am a planner so I will start that work this week) and then we will get a few more tests ( have alot left as we wait to test) and get the ball rolling in a couple of weeks. Still alittle sad, but not as much and cramping has gone down quite a bit so, I am here! GL FXD!:dust: to you all in the TWW, and the act of :sex: Catch that Eggy!!! :dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, man! Im sorry thats shitty. Darn her anyways! Glad you are doing it again, sending good vibes to your uterus!


----------



## ready4baby

MrsM, sorry to hear about AF...

How is everyone?? I had my baby shower this weekend and it was FUN! It was awesome to go through all the baby gifts and get organized and make my list of what I have left to buy and do. Nine weeks and counting if I make it to my due date...

Been checking out the cute facebook pics of the little ones of our thread... :thumbup: Hope everyone is doing well; we have gotten quiet around here!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello! 

Did you get all your big stuff for your shower? My work had to postpone mine cuz he came early....then when he was here I didn't want it too soon cuz everyone would wanna pass him around. So we are still doing mine Thursday nth! Funny cuz I don't need anything anymore! Oh well they insist. 

Hi everyone!


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Did you get all your big stuff for your shower? My work had to postpone mine cuz he came early....then when he was here I didn't want it too soon cuz everyone would wanna pass him around. So we are still doing mine Thursday nth! Funny cuz I don't need anything anymore! Oh well they insist.
> 
> Hi everyone!

That's funny Ny...there must be SOME things you need :) I got a few big things like a pack 'n play and swing, and a bunch of clothes, toys, baby tub etc. We have already purchased all our nursery furniture & car seat/stroller stuff. I have a bunch left to get, smaller stuff mostly, but I think I'm set on clothes until I see how big or small our little guy is!


----------



## repogirl813

my baby shower was originally planned for october 23rd, but since kyleigh decided on the 22nd she wasn't going to stay put anymore we had to cancel it and it then became a welcoming shower. It was still very nice though, and people who didn't visit at the hospital got to come meet her for the first time


----------



## MrsMM24

Awesome, so glad you had a ball at the shower!

Hi Ladies!!! :wave:

How are you holding up MRSI???

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD3, just hoping she eases out soon!!! I start making some preparations for donations and such. I have all my vitamins and items ready to go when the OV time comes. A Christmas BFP and a baby born near DWs birthday.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Yes my work is excited to meet e baby so it's probably even better this way. Actually, my shower put on by my sister ended up after he was born too cuz they had a surprise shower planned and he came early! So it was still surprise. That was awesome!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! Yeah! I am a Lime!! I have my first high risk specialist appt tomorrow. Hoping they scan me! Still have extreme nausea in the car, very sore boobs, and I swear I can feel that lime moving around in there! Plus no signs of spotting or anything, so praying this one is here to stay. I just want to make it through the next couple of weeks and then I can relax.


----------



## BrandysBabies

I saw my high risk specialist yesterday. I was a nervous wreck in the ultrasound room, but guess what! THis one is going to make it! THat baby just moved and danced and pointed it's finger at us! The ultrasound tech and the DR said it's time to stop worrying about MC and start focusing on a healthy delivery! We are right on track with dates, I am 11+2 according to my stats and the DRs measurements! So yeah!! Couldnt get many good pics as we did an internal. But I will post them later today. We have our NT Scan scheduled for Nov. 22nd. and then my regular OB appt the 23rd so hoping to get scans both days. Be back later to update pics!


----------



## ready4baby

Congrats, Brandy! That's wonderful news...you must be so relieved! I remember our 11 week ultraound--the first time we saw our little one move & kick. It was a total thrill and such a relief :) Can't wait to see pics...


----------



## repogirl813

congrats brandie, that is wonderful news!!! I remember how nervous i was at my 12 week scan with my LO after my m/c.


----------



## MrsMM24

BRANDY, that is awesome news! So happy for you. I hope to make it there again one day!

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD5, still lightly spotting, just a liner so I know she is on her way out by tonight! Moving right along for an OV likely at the end of the month or as early as the holiday this month. Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, here are the pics! Like I said, they arent that great, but I am just so thrilled that everything is okay. The first one is profile of the entire body and the second one is of its little face head on. Hoping to get better pics at the NT scan on the 22nd.
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0125.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4









Photo-0130.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies :) 

Mrsm- that sucks that af came. things were looking really good. On to the next cycle for the both of us. 

Brandy- I'm not really good at reading sonogram pics but I see the lime! Lol good luck with you appt! 

Asf- boring! Staying busy with home and work!


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy, congrats! I can see the second pic but the first one I'm struggling with! Very happy for you :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks for sharing BRANDY!!

MRSI, yes, we are on to the next cycle, together.... the 2 MRS should get a very sticky dark pink BFP in Dec!!!! :dust:

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD6, begin checking CM today. OPKs on Sunday. Woke this morning and AF seems to have left.... Moving right along for an OV. Hoping to OV in about 2 weeks and got 1st confirmation of donation shipment for the 18th. I have been on my vitamins since cycle #1 after MC and till going. I have been keepin gup with my eating and exercising and things are coming together for my Christmas gift! Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Congratulations on the great ultrasound brandy! It will fly by now!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Great new brandy!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

How are you holding up MRSI?

Just a little closer to a new baby in this thread READY!!! 

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD9, had a very long busy weekend. Got everything lined up, donations are scheduled and ready for delivery, doc appt for IUI set as well... Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend... I'm continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Fx'd mrs we can do it! 

I have a little bit of news. I'm not getting my hopes up by any means, this morning when I got to work And I felt this sudden wet feeling down there. I went to the bathroom and it was just cm but it was a pinkish color ( I've had this before) but inside I was like.. Huh I'm 9 or 10 dpo and am on cd 26.. So it's been in the back of my mind all day about ib... This was at abOut 10am. 

Later. At 2:20 I had my appt with my ob's referral and he was doing his thing down there asking questions and what not, and as soon as he got the speculum in there he asked me if I bleed during sex, I said no. And didn't think a thing about it. 
(p.s no liep :) which is good news! 

At home tonight, watching the Count of Monte Christo ( <~ love that movie) and I feel cramps and another gush of cm, went to bathroom and there was light spotting.. Light brown..? (7:15)

I'm sooo not trying to give my hopes, but it would be great if it was IB! 
I'm excited for the next few days to come, because either this is the start of my period coming and oh well.. Or... Its not going to start, and a baby will come instead. 

Whatever the case this is the most interesting my cycle has been in a while so I'll keep u updated!


----------



## Kylarsmom

MRSi-- that sounds soooooooooooooo promising!! is there a lot of cramping too? i had IB with both boys, with kylar it was before my bfp and with kendon it was after my bfp. with kylar i thought it was my af i was cramping so bad and with kendon it was so bad i thought i was miscarrying. it did not feel natural to cramp and be preggo! but a lot of people dont cramp at all... so strange, how we all are so different!! when are you gunna test?? id totally test now! if it is IB, im sure you could possibly get a bfp now??


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol thank you for being so excited! :) I have an ept... Idk if ima take it tomorrow.. I've had af type cramps today off and on.

The spotting has subsided for the most part. And when I say spotting it's only slightly stained cm. The spotting this am was Pink then it turned slightly clear brown, when I noticed that was when I noticed in my panties a streak of brownish spotting with cm around it. 

I haven't been temping the past 3 cycles so with my cycle starting on october 20th, I've calculated o to be on nov 4th (cd 16) because the next day (nov 5th) I'd when my bbs started to get sore. 
Dh and I bd'd on cd 14 and 16.

Luteal phase has most always been 13 days. The 14th day is when I start spotting making that cd 1 on my next cycle. So at 10 dpo today I would still be 4 Days early for spotting. 

I know it sounds promising but I refuse to give my hopes up. But fx'd super tight right now!!!!!!! 

Super nervous to take a test. I really might wait till af does/doesn't show so I don't waste a test. My poas addict days were too depressing from all the bf's. 

I'll update in the morning and let ya know if af shows :)


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, anything different is promising! :thumbsup: I so hope you get your dream soon... Very exciting--where's your update for this morning?!?!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Good morning. Af wasn't here this morning so I went ahead and tested.. Bfn lol. 

Still having alight cramps here and there and also have that clear/ brown staining. 

I think I had this last march when I went to SD to see my folks. Spotted for a few days before she came.. 

Only time will tell


----------



## ready4baby

Well you just never know, Mrs...anything is possible at this point. FX for better news in a few days!!!!!!!


----------



## repogirl813

fx for you MRSI , if only ttc could be an easier road with no bumps on the way.


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSI, this sounds very promising.... I think you should relax and keep an eye out... FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD10. Everything is planned and got days off work for donation appts, so just waiting for it all to come together. Continuing to get vitamins in, exercise, and eat good. I am anxious to try for the biggest Christmas gift I've ever received! :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING...GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Good luck mrs! What do u have to do to pick out donations? Do u meet the person? Or just see a pic and decide off of looks, health history etc? 

And yes.. I'm just going to take it easy and wait it out. I'm positive af will come, just because she always does.. Still have good pma tho. After 3yrs of semi trying (not protecting) tothe last year of charting etc.. I'm starting to get a "whatever" attitude. Just so I don't get disappointed. Becauseif I sit and think about it I get a real attitude and am like " 34 cycles and nothing?? Seriously wtf" so I'm avoiding that rampage and staying happy and calm. It seems to be the better between the two.


----------



## MrsMM24

The whatever attitude is what got alot of the ladies here PG... GL...:dust: I wish I could just do that and relax, buuuuttt....

No, we chose not to know the donor. We saw pics, health history and especially baby pics... Basically added the new donations since the MC in July, and just wanted to get as close as possible to the same look as regular donor and our daughter. We want them to be as closely physically related as possible in case the spermies from hers don't catch the eggy....


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Update: The cm stopped Late this am. Whenever I wipe now there no color to my cm at all. 
Just waiting for it to come back. I've been emotional (normal close to af and most other times throughout day) lol
Got pissed at dh cuz he didn't kiss me goodbye the way I wanted him to. I want lovins, not church kisses damnit. And put some enthusiasm in to it Jeeze! I've just decided that he's going to have to work for the next one, since he thinks my kind of kisses are gross. Maybe if I hold out long enough he'll smooch me the way I like to and WANT to do it. Lol 
Ugh sorry for that^ his lack of estrogen pisses me off sometimes. I love him with everything, but why don't men like giving lovins.. And if some do.. Then I need a little help with my jockish macho man who's to tough to do it. Lol tips? 

Thanks for the ramble! Off to make myself dinner and cuddle with my fur babies


----------



## BrandysBabies

MrsI!! I am so excited for you! I am hoping and praying this is it!! 

AFM- My little corner of the world is getting ready to flip upside down!!! DH and I have both been offered a job with the same company in Atlanta?!?!? Up until now I have been a stay at home mommy, but this offer is too good to pass up. It means everything is going to change for us. My best friend owns a company that does contract work for Lowes. And he has more work than he can handle and also needs someone to do the books. So DH is going to work with him out in the field and I will work from a home office doing the books (ten yrs of banking exp.) This is going to set us up to be making about 4times what we ever have before and we couldnt be more excited and it couldnt have come at a better time. The catch is we have to move to Atlanta NEXT WEEK!! And I will have to get insurance as soon as we get there for Zach and the baby. I will be going to my appts here on the 22nd and 23rd just in case it takes a while to get set up there at least I will have the NT scan out of the way. So, if you don't hear from me for a few days next weekend thats why. I want to wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving in advance!!! I can't believe I have been on this thread a year now!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi! that's awesome! Wow yeah! Way too good to pass up. Good luck with the packing, moving and settling and we shall talk to you and Ur lo soon :) :hugs: be safe

Rosa- I see u :) how are u doing? 

Afm- just finished dinner and now af feels like she's on her way.. We'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck brandy! 

Mrs I hope is not af, I thought I wS getting af w my bfp too....


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

No af.. Yet :)


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSI, I hope AF stays far far away.... Estrogen, we have soooo much of it at our house :haha: hoping the new addition we are trying for will bring some testosterone (about the only amount either of us are willing to deal with :haha:)

BRANDYS, AWESOME!!! we are trying to make the move to ATL in the next 3 years. This sound so exciting for you, and you are soooo right, couldn't be a better time to begin increasing the income. All will fall into place, be careful moving next week!

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD11. First donations begin on CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Thanksgiving threw it off a little, but my OV days have been CD17, 18, and 21 and the average of the three is CD19. Watching my chart closely and willing to squeeze in more donations if they become avail.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, FX for you!!!

Brandy, that's great news! Didn't you guys move fairly recently? Or maybe I'm remembering that wrong. I can't imagine packing up & moving in a week. Yikes, but it sounds like a great $$ opportunity. Congrats! :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

ready4baby said:


> Mrs, FX for you!!!
> 
> Brandy, that's great news! Didn't you guys move fairly recently? Or maybe I'm remembering that wrong. I can't imagine packing up & moving in a week. Yikes, but it sounds like a great $$ opportunity. Congrats! :)

Yes we did just move to Orlando in March of this year! Lol! Before taking this job Kevin was in commercial construction so we moved about once a year. We have moved 6 times in 6yrs of marriage! SC, FL, TX, OH, back to Daytona Beach Fl, and now Orlando FL. This move means staying in one place from now on and raising our family. The only hard part is that all this time we have been traveling with my family as my dad worked for the same construction company. In moving to Atlanta, I wont have them right there anymore and that is going to be very hard for me.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I Remember your mo if last year. U were pg at the time and this time too so lucky u for not having heavy lifting. But I imagine that will be a little tough for Ur hubby havingto over compensate especially in the crunch time you had to deal with! 

Mrsm- yea imagine too much estrogen could drive ya crazy sometimes. I have 3 other sisters and we wanted to kill eachother growing up at times. I just wished my husband had a little of it so he could understand my overwhelming emotional personality. I'm emotionally high maintenance so if I'm not getting the lovings I want then I fear something is wrong and cling more. My twin and her hubby can go weeks without having sex and go a day or two without a kiss and be happy and content. 
Wish I could. I went to therapy for a year last year.this wa before you joined this thread but the other girls can probably remember my freakouts when my husband had no desire to bd for long periods of time. 
So I've been thinking about going back to therapy to help with my insecurity issues. And of course to learn new techniques to talk to dh about my issues without him getting annoyed at me wanting to "talk" all the time lol. Ahi the joys of being a woman. 

Lots of details in this post. Apologies for the tmi's. Do u guys remember Annie lmao! Telling me how annoying I was and that I talk all the time. Hehe its just my personality. And thank u ready for stickin up for me on that comment! 

Minus the few months of me being gone to take care of my stepmom and dad it's amazing to me that we've all been friends for over a year now! You girls Rock!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

LOL about Annie. Omg i just peed thinking of that whole scene!!! 

Speaking of a year and being friends and stuff. happy 800th page!! lol. i like the number 800. 

It would be interesting to read some day some of the earlier days on this thread! This is great memory making when you really think of it. To submerge yourself into how you were feeling at that moment of what you were writing about. Crazy!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol true that!! 

Yellow cm today for me. And af cramps. Just a few days and we'll find something out.


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Rosa- I see u :) how are u doing?

lol! I'm fine. Not much to report, just lurking. Shots start Friday. Bring on the hot flashes, acne, exhaustion...I'm a walking sex bomb. :rofl: 
Acupuncture is going well. Retrieval is set for December 9, which means the beta will be the 23rd. Either the best or the worst Christmas ever...:wacko:



Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Lots of details in this post. Apologies for the tmi's. Do u guys remember Annie lmao! Telling me how annoying I was and that I talk all the time. Hehe its just my personality. And thank u ready for stickin up for me on that comment!

O.M.G. That was some drama! I think of her often...I wonder if she has a new username or something...

I remember when we got to 100 pages, and thinking wow, 100 pages! :haha: 800!!!! :shock: Love it!


----------



## ready4baby

:rofl: Annie! That was such a riot...what a nut job, despite how nice everyone tried to be (for awhile anyway). It really has been a long time...I remember joining bnb & soon after, this thread. There's not always a lot to discuss but, when there is, I really having this forum and you all for support and advice!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea- life gets boring at times.. That or busy. But it's nice to have a place to come too to talk about this stuff. I tried talking to my twin about it yesterday and it just wasn't the same.. 

13 dpo- (or so I believe from the day my bbs started hurting) if af isn't here tomorrow then I'll test. 
Last night my cm was yellowish. No red or brown color to it at all. Just yellow. I kept thinking af was getting me. But alas, she is not :) 

Time for work. I'm in great need of a coffee.


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSI, that sounds like ANNIE was a trip on this thread, wish I could have been here for that.... LOL As for your long post, no prob Hun, totally love to read the posts, as you all can see I am clearly an addict on this site.... I am like your twin, but DW is like you, we ahve been together for over 16 yrs so we have invested in therapy because that was an issue at some point, but in therapy we have learned soooo much over the years as we grew up together as well so that was something that needed attention. I think therapy would be a good idea, if not just the issues you feel you have, but the stress of TTC. I say go for it. The no:af: right now is awesome by the way, I hope there is some BFP good news in the next few days from you!!! :dust:

HAPPY 800th Page ladies!!!

*AFM...*Getting more anxious as I am looking at my chart form as it has in the past 2 cycles. Donations are right around the corner and I am ready! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Then enjoy my holiday eating, and worry about the DPO afterwards!! I have CD23 on standby.... Watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## loveinbinary

:wave: Hi ladies!! I promise I haven't vanished forever lol. There's just been a lot going lately. I'm working full time, taking care of my wonderful peanut, enrolling in school full time, and to top it off I had an infection or something on my foot for a couple weeks that had me in a lot of pain. Had to have a chunk of nail removed from each side of my big toe. So now that my foot in doing better I'm sick, caught whatever stupid bug is going around. 

I found out the other day that my sister is pregnant. She was trying while I was still pregnant with Roman. I knew as soon as I had him she'd get pregnant and BAM 2 weeks later she was. It's horrible but I'm jealous of her. Tuesday Roman was officially 3 months old and the time has just flown by! I want him to be tiny and brand new again. I have baby fever but it's going to be a while before we try again. 

Roman is getting so big! He's 12lbs 15oz! He giggles and smiles all day long and tries to sit up on his own. I've never been happier in my life. I can't believe what an amazing sleeper he is! He's been sleeping through the night (7-8hrs) since about 5ish weeks and in the past week he's been sleeping 9-11hrs! first night he slept 10hrs I thought he died. Every day I look at him and know this is what I was made to do.


----------



## Deethehippy

Nice to hear that you are doing good Love :flower:

I went to the miscarriage specialist but they got my notes wrong and thought i had had 3 miscarriages in a row (i had my two kids after the first one) so refused to see/treat me :-( I was sure i made it all clear.
All i can do now is TTC and if god forbid i have another MC i will stand a chance of some proper tests/help. 

Hope everyone else is ok :flower:


----------



## repogirl813

dee that is horrible, there shouldn't be a number put on it for you to be able to have testing done to give you the piece of mind.

Love, glad all is going well and Roman is such a happy baby that is awsome, i so can't wait til Kyleigh starts smiling all the time.

MRS. best of luck on your donations and my fx for you.

MRSI. no af is a good sign fx the witch stays away for you hun.

ROSA, good luck in the coming weeks as you starts your shots and go forward, hopefully hormones and so forth don't affect you too badly as you go through this.

afm, Kyleigh will be 4 weeks on saturday already, can't believe it as time has just flown by now that she is here compared to being pregnant. Been very busy lately, i get to hop on and stalk, just don't always get to post, sorry. going this evening for a family picture so come 4 when DH and other 2 kiddos get home things will get hectic here as I try to get everyone ready and out the door. Baby dust to those of you still waiting!!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Awe dee- why would they refuse to help you? If they're mc specialists, I'd think they'd love to help! That's just weird. I pray it happens for you soon tho!

Love- :wave: hi! Glad ur doing good. Was that ingrown toenails or something? My mo
Had that too just last week. They cut out about 1/4 of her toenail. 


Afm- it's 2pm and I'm feeling icky. Queasy and a little shaky. I wish I had something to eat. Maybe I'd feel better then.. I feel pukey and hot! Sucks but it's a good sign. I've never had yellow cm before and the brown cm I had the cd 10.. I had once before but I spotted clear till af. This "spotting if that's what u want to call it stopped the next morning after it started and no sign of af. 
Cramps 
Feel like I could purge right now 
Body feels hot
And feel a little wetter down there than normal.

All signs are great but I'm also betting all my cookies that af will be here tomorrow.
Can't wait for tomorrow to be over so I have a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## rosababy

Oooh, MrsI!! Those are some excellent signs! :test:

Dee, that's awful that they wouldn't help you. Especially since you were already there and it was their mistake. Don't they want your money?! :wacko:

MrsM, you should go back a few hundred pages and search for the convos between everyone and Annie. :wacko: It's DRAMA! 

Whatever happened to hopeful? I wonder how she's doing...


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

thank you rosa! How are you doing? 

And agreed!! It's probably in the 4-600 page area.. But MAN O MAN!! It's worth looking back for a good laugh, I might do the same later this evening.


----------



## rosababy

I just spent the last hour looking for the drama...page 393 or so. Sheesh. I need to find a hobby. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

omg. A diamond just fell out of my ring and I missed my apt in february to have it inspected, so it's not covered. :( i'm so mad at myself right now.. i must have hit it at work sometime. it'll get fixed but i dont want to wear it all ghetto looking. grr. sucks that i just now noticed it or else i might have had a chance of finding it.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

yea that's some craazy stuff! reading back through all that. seems we're missing a few girl :( andrea and hopeful

14 dpo for me and my temp was highest it's ever been. I haven't temped at all this cycle but today it would usually drop down close to 96.8. It's 98.2! I was sooo stinkin hot through the night too! Wow. Well af is due today, we'll see what happens!!! Eek!!! This could be it!!


----------



## nypage1981

From our first page we are missing tons of girls! 

Hope it stays away mrs!


----------



## MrsMM24

ROSA, I am going to go reading this weekend, need some humor going into the nerve-wrecking SMEP/donation and holiday week I have ahead of me, thanks, pg 393, here I come!!!

MRSI, these symptoms and temps sound soooo good, any comfort, with DD, I was far past AF before I got a pos.... GL!!! :dust:

DEE, I am shocked, that is crazy, since you were there, they should have treated you regardless.... I hope you can find another specialist Hun! :flower:

LOVE...AWWWW, Roman is 3 months! OMG, where is the time going.... So glad he is doing well!

Hi NY! READY! :hi: Hope everyone is well.

*AFM...*Well, for some reason, I don't have the anxiousness today... I have donations beginning early Monday morning! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21 here we come!!! So far OV is holding off good, I am hoping that I OV on CD18/19 and don't need the standby delivery on CD23. I would be 1DPO on Thanksgiving day! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

Any good plans for the weekend Lovely Ladies??


----------



## ready4baby

Love, :dance: good to hear from you! Glad you guys are doing well; I'm sure life is insanely busy with a new little guy, not to mention the other things you have been dealing with!

Mrs, I'm so so excited for you!! All of your signs sound so promising... FX triple crossed that AF is a no show today! Will you test again tomorrrow???

Rosa, I love that you dug through the thread to find the Annie drama :thumbup:

Good luck this cycle, MrsM, and :hi: to all!

I found a lump last week and got to have a cyst asprirated yesterday (yay me)...otherwise uneventful on the pregnancy front. Hoping to make some progress on the nursery mural this week, but it depends on DH. And I have officially banned myself from buying more baby clothes even though I really, really, really want to :blush: :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol ready. Good idea because he'll Outgrow them faster than he has time to wear all of them! Lol I bought some tests on my way to work this morning I'mgoing to try to hold out testing so I don't waste any. I'm so nervous that af is going to be here and that I just have my CDs wrong. :shrug: 

Mrsm- I wish u lts of luck and :dust: for this upcoming week! Hole u get a sticky bean!!

We have big plans this weekend. My brother just flew in from Texas. Have t seen him in two years so I'm really stoked to get off work!


----------



## ready4baby

Yeah I know it makes sense not to buy a lot of clothes--I dont know how big he'll be or how fast he'll grow. I've already learned it's a pain in the ASS to return things as receipts expire and seasons & inventory change. Blagh. But I waaaaaaaaaaannnnt to buy them :)

I understand being afraid; you can't committ wholeheartedly to your excitement until you see 2 lines! But you can be positive, and hopeful, and we are all cheering you on if you decide to :test: in the morning!


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsI - How can you not test? I have been testing since 4DPO LOL Though obviously it was just for experiments sake :winkwink: Good luck that the witch stays away hun :flower:


----------



## rosababy

MrsI, :test:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Bfn.. Agh..


----------



## rosababy

Ugh. Sorry, hun. Bfns can suck it. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

:) thanks it Is mid day. I'll try again tomorrow if she's still not here


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry MrsI - i shouldnt have asked you to test :wacko: Hopefully the result will be different in a few days :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

You crazy girls, testing midday this early!! :) Wait a day or two and use FMU...some people get a + later than others, so it just depends. FX that :witch: stays far away!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol it's ok girls. I'm going to wait a few to see if af shows. I think I'd rather do that instead of test a lot. Every bfn is a reminder that something is wring with me ... Bleh So I'll wait. Lol


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry bout stupid bfn, still early. We shall just see what happens. 

Mm stay calm!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

NO AF!!!! didn't test this morning, but my temp was 98.3!!! i'm 15 dpo.

now idk if i have my days wrong, and who knows.. af could still very well show.. but my boobs started hurting on the 5th of november. they don't start hurting till after O so i'm taking the day i charted my boobs started hurting is 1 dpo. so i'm now 15 dpo. 

i'm getting excited. have been having af cramps since 10 dpo. spotting on 10 dpo that lasted 24 hours.. and nothing since.. but the cramps and sore bbs are my biggest symptoms.. the cramps come and go, and it feels like im about to start af.. so i run to the bathroom and nothing.. just wet cm.. hmmm\\:D/


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs. I - I can't believe no AF yet!! that's so exciting!! fingers X'd for you!!!!!!!!! 
I can't believe we are over 800 pages too! 

LOL about Annie- That crap was hilarious and annoying! Glad she's gone!

Got my boys Christmas presents all done! Yay! So much less stress now! Just have a few family members left and I'm done!

What's everyone's Thanksgiving plans? We are driving down to Texas Wed. after work and will be there til Saturday. Hope everyone has a safe happy Thanksgiving!!! 

Dee- I can't believe they put a number of how many miscarraiges before they help you! thats insane!!

Here's some new pics of Kendon.
 



Attached Files:







298015_851824430291_44005952_38056226_1900927556_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4









393547_846032038291_44005952_38024323_537011585_n.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4









375575_847964750121_44005952_38037628_1347794903_n.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4









378788_853154894031_44005952_38061339_1816993635_n.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4









311818_2353100598882_1591190485_2339849_55824575_n.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Deethehippy

Its sounding promising Mrs :flower: Good luck!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank u ladies :) I have these cramps still every now and then that make me think it's starting.. Hope it stays away! 

I'm jealous that u get to go to Texas kylar lol I wish we were able to go see his family but my work schedule doesn't allow it. 

Haven't got a bit of Xmas shopping done yet. I'm crocheting each "immediate" family member a scarf as one present then filling the gaps with shopping. I keep hearing these commercials for the soda maker at bed bath and beyond. I want one so I think that's going to be one of dh's presents :D hehe


----------



## nypage1981

Heather love the pics, he is so happy! Mine's still barely ever awake to get happy pictures of. Lol. I must have a lazy one......

I do have a video of Kian rolling over in my journal if anyone's intersted! Im always posting videos and pictures in there. 

Mrs- cute avatar! Love the soda maker idea, those are intriguing....hope you get bfp it does sound promising....


----------



## rosababy

MrsI, :test: :test: :test: 
Cute avatar! Pretty pic. :hugs:

Heather, cute pics!! I love seeing all of these pics!!

I attached a pic of my dog. My current baby. :haha: This is the toy that she plays with every night. It has food in it, and she pulls the rope out to get the food, but she hasn't figured out how to put the rope back IN, so we have to "reset" it. TOTALLY ANNOYING. At least I've trained her to bring it to me and put it right on the couch, rather than having to get up from the couch. (heaven forbid!) :rofl: (let's see if this attachment works...)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3189.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Deethehippy

Your doggie looks gorgeous Rosa, what is he or shes name? Looks like a cool toy! :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Haha cute doggie pic rosa.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Good morning ladies :) 

I still haven't tested yet.:blush: Im just scared it's going to be BFN and then af will come. "like always" 
Af still isnt here tho. 16 dpo (or so I believe) and temp was 98.0 this morning.. 

Rosa- i LOVE that pic! Do u by chance remember where u got that toy? My dog would have a BALL :giggle: with a toy like that. 

Ny- I read your intro on your journal. I love what u wrote. It's so deep and honest. You're doing a great job. Kudos to you and everyone that has not just one but two or more kids. You'll get in a swing in time.. :hug:


----------



## rosababy

Deethehippy said:


> Your doggie looks gorgeous Rosa, what is he or shes name? Looks like a cool toy! :flower:

She...her name is Maize. She LOVES that toy. It's the only one she plays with. The other toys are just for her puppy friends when they come to play. :haha:



Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Rosa- i LOVE that pic! Do u by chance remember where u got that toy? My dog would have a BALL :giggle: with a toy like that.

thanks! I traded it with my mom. I had a really annoying (but funny) toy that made silly sounds and sayings when you threw it (which of course Maize didn't like because she doesn't like any toys) and her dogs LOVED it, so we traded. However, try target or just a pet store somewhere. She's obsessed. Most nights, we have to cut her off and hide it. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I just tested.. Idk why I difnt do it this morning instead. Bfn :shrug:


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sorry MrsI - i am getting the same result so i know exactly how much it sucks right now :wacko: Lets hope we still have a chance :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank u dee. It's frustrating when u feel so positively about something then tr "proof" tells u otherwise. I feel very confident this cycle. But then when af shows it'll put me in complete doubt about my body. 

We're in it till she shows tho!! And now I'm out of tests.. So idk how long I'm going to wait to test again.


----------



## Deethehippy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Thank u dee. It's frustrating when u feel so positively about something then tr "proof" tells u otherwise. I feel very confident this cycle. But then when af shows it'll put me in complete doubt about my body.
> 
> We're in it till she shows tho!! And now I'm out of tests.. So idk how long I'm going to wait to test again.

LOL I am out of tests too!! (i ordered some so praying they come today or i will go insane) LOL
I also felt so sure this month, i guess its the months you are not sure that you usually get it!

Good luck :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

Sorry MRSI and DEE that you have gotten a BFN, hopefully your BFP is hiding around the corner! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD16, OV is definitely approaching... Donationations Tomorrow morning, early!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! My cervix has also begun to soften and move. CM is looking good. I was hoping not to OV until CD18/19 and so far so good so I won't complain if OV starts any time this week!! FXD! I have been on my green tea, grapefruit juice, vitamins, eating, and sleep. Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I know. Why is it so damn hard!?!?!?!?!

Af still isn't here but my temp went from 98 to 97.7 today. So it's dropped .6 degrees inthe past two days. So if she's not here today and my Reno is lower tomorrow I know she will be here soon. I just want to start Kickboxing the air for a minute. "can adults throw fits?" ecause I'd like too lol. I'm just so darn tired of this. Guh. 

"trying to keep the ole pma in check" :p


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Good luck mrsm! I'm praying for bfps for all of us this cycle!! It's the only thing I want for Xmas this year! Maybe a few more work clothes.. But that's a definite second on my list :)


----------



## Deethehippy

My IC's came and still BFN's :-( Think i am out as i am crampy too.


----------



## ready4baby

I'm sorry about the bfns and dropping temps, girls... :( That is such a disappointment. BOO!! Mrs, have you been to a specialist yet? I can't remember, but over a year of trying would qualify you...

Worked on the nursery mural over the weekend, but more to do...I'm hoping to wrap it up in the next two weeks so we can move in the furniture!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Ready- I've seen a few different drs and explain my problems etc. Maybe I'm not asking the right questions because it's just a nod them on to the next subject. 

The brownish cm I had at 10 dpo is back. Just noticed it. I'm betting af is on her way. Actually seems like a relief since the tests have been comin back BFN. I'm still hoping it"Ll go away like last time tho. We'll see by the end of the day. My money is on af tho.


----------



## BrandysBabies

I did something bad...................I cancelled my NT Scan and bloods. I have been having the worst nightmares and feeling about it. I would not terminate regardless and I didnt have one with either of my other two children and I felt pressured into doing it in the first place by the high risk specialist. I just felt like it was what was right for me. I will still be going to my OB on Wed, so hopefully we will get a peek at baby then, and then once I get to ATL I will set up a private gender scan for sometime in December until I get my medical and OB set up there. I just couldn't go through with it.


----------



## Deethehippy

You need to do what feels right for you Brandy - i admire you for sticking to what you think is right - i'm sure everythings fine anyway :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry Mrs, boo

Brandy hope its all fine anyways!! My doc explained to me it was good to know as then I have time to prepare, and set up my life for a child with needs....It really is what you feel is right, long as it wont cause worry for the unknown for the whole pregnancy for you!~


----------



## rosababy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> "can adults throw fits?"

Yes. :hissy:



Deethehippy said:


> My IC's came and still BFN's :-( Think i am out as i am crampy too.

Ugh. Sorry, Dee. We need some bfps in here!



Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Ready- I've seen a few different drs and explain my problems etc. Maybe I'm not asking the right questions because it's just a nod them on to the next subject.

I would see a specialist if I were you. My gp was like you have a beautiful uterus :blush: (aww shucks...) and she was sure I wouldn't have problems. My ob/gyn was like you look fine, here's some clomid. It wasn't until the RE finally did some real tests that we found out the real issues.


----------



## rosababy

Brandy, you need to do what is right for you. We won't have those tests done either. Although what NY said was right, it does give us time to prepare. I think what you did is fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Kylarsmom

There are good things about those tests though, I understand the downs thing, like yea, you would love that baby no matter if it had downs or not, but there are other things like Trisomy 13 (which is what my cousins baby just died of) and that would be something i would think you would want to know. B/c usually those people dont make it to term, and my cousin had to see a counselor for a long time before the baby acutally came. although loosing your child could never be easy, imagine how hard that would of been , going into early labor at 32 weeks to have a baby die 30 min later and not have known about it. just something to think about. most people just think about downs and other livable diseases when they think of that testing. but there are other things that are fatal too that they can test for. i would want to know that, personally. but everyone is different and if you dont want to know that is your decision, but just wanted to throw that out there in case you hadnt really thought about it that way.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi- how do they do these tests? Is it bloodwork or do they have to stick needles? And I agree with you and the ladies. I think those tests are useful in preparing yourself in case. But it's more of peace of mind in my opinion. Much like finding out the sex. 

Rosa- I know I need to be more specific with these drs. Ive been reluctant to start getting tests and stuff done because when we started talking babies I was set that it was ntnp until I'm done with school. (rolls eyes) and that's taking forever. But now that I'm obsessed with getting pg now that I know there's issues I guess asking a few more questions won't hurt. :) 

Afm- as of 7pm. I'm Completely baffled about what's going on. Watery cm that's tinged red/pink. No blood... No flow. Only have a drop the size of a pencil eraser on my panty liner... Much like if you spilt tea on a white blouse.. It's clear water with a brown tinge to it.. It's confusing.. 

Nothing a bowl of mint chic. Chip ice-cream won't fix :) we'll see what happens with it


----------



## nypage1981

Haha i had a terrible day w Kian and so I just ate a dairy queen Mint Oreo Blizzard...evil! 

Mrs, the test is an ultrasound and blood draw. Theyer measuring thickness in the spinal fluid or something. It was a very neat ultrasound cuz we had to work at getting baby in an exact profile position. was fun to watch. I so think everyone should do it to know whats coming...not to terminate or anything!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

She got me full force overnight. Lol I wa holding on to te very last string of pma I had. But she got me. Good news is.. After studying my chart like crazy last night it seems that I see to o pretty regularly around cd 19. I looked at all my charts clear back to last nov.. And most of them have me o at cd 19. Which is great news to know. Means ima hold out on dh for the next 2 weeks hehe then let him tackle me for 4 days in a row woot lol


----------



## Deethehippy

So sorry Mrs - i think she got me too - started brown spotting :-(  
Wishing us both better luck next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Definitely dee! I
Sorry she got u too. Guess what thy means tho!!! Cycle buddies!!!!!:)


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry that AF got you DEE and MRSI! :hugs: Hopefully you will have a more productive next cycle and get a BFP for Christmas! :dust:

So sorry you had a bad day with Kian, but the blizzard sounds awesome!!! 

BRANDY, definitely have to do what is right for you with the testing Hun, but I agree with KYLARS as far as what else they test for. We are here regardless of your choice. 

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD17, Another donation in about 2 hours! 2 down 3 to go!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! CM is looking good still and softcups are working lovely! Hoping I OV tonight or tomorrow! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck mm! Hope it's the right timing for you. 

Sorry for af mrs and dee. But yep, cycle buddies now! Should be easy to keep track of. Lol.


----------



## Deethehippy

Mrs.iwnamkabb said:


> Definitely dee! I
> Sorry she got u too. Guess what thy means tho!!! Cycle buddies!!!!!:)

Except my cycles are 35-36 days and i ovulate day 20-21! :dohh:
What length do yours tend to be MrsI?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

My cycles are about 32-34 days long and I just realized I seem to regularly o on cd 19-20. So yes.. Perfect cycle buddies :) unless I have an annovulatory cycle like I did in April... That sucked. 

Good luck with the donations mrs!!! 

Hope everyon has a happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## ready4baby

Sorry to hear about AF, girls :( On to the next cycle & ovulation for all--FX for some excellent news in this thread soon!!

Happy turkey day to everyone :happydance: Can't wait for a loooong weekend off work :thumbup:


----------



## Kiki0522

So I'm back where I was last month.. late. By 2 days. I have a weird thing going on.. my bbs are sore of and on. One day they hurt, and I swear AF is coming.. the next day they aren't and I feel great. Usually they start to hurt after Ovulation and stop the day AF comes. I always know it will be here because they stopped. Very weird but not getting my hopes up, Haha. 

How is everyone? I hope you all have a great Thanksgiving! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

MrsI, sorry about AF. :hugs:

Kiki, HI! :hi: Will you test or wait it out? 

Happy Turkey Day, lovely ladies!! I'm at my parents, prepping the food for tomorrow and I'm starting to get tired...:sleep:


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Kiki :flower:


----------



## BrandysBabies

HAPPY THANKSGIVING LADIES!!!! Next time I talk to you I will be back in Atlanta!!! Yeah!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Happy thanksgiving!! Remember when we were the turkey day testers? 

Sorry about af to those who she got

kiki- test test!!


----------



## ready4baby

Hope everyone had a wonderful turkey day! It's black friday but I'm laying low at home; hoping to make some great progress on the nursery! I've been having a crazy lot of braxton hicks contractions, like every 3-15 minutes yesterday. Anybody have that many this early?

Nice, Kylar, that was so long ago :)

Kiki, FX for you hun!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Mrs & Dee- I'm so sorry af got both of you. That stupid witch just doesn't know when to stay away. 

Happy belated thanksgiving! Hope all of you had a wonderful day with family. Did anyone do any black friday shopping? Peanut and I went to a few stores. We picked up a vacuum at Walmart, slippers for me and a onesie for him at Kohls, a Farberware cookset at Target, a new computer monitor at Best Buy and lastly a new keyboard at Office Max. We managed to get everything on our list. Dh had to work a 17 hour shift for black friday so it was just Roman and I. We left the house around 11 and he slept the entire trip (until about 4:30am) in the mei tei. Couldn't have gone better. 

kiki- Are you planning on testing soon? I know how frustrating it is. The month before my bfp I was 2 weeks late for absolutely no reason. I was convinced that it was my month but af came riding in on her red horse. Then the month of my bfp I kept getting bfns just before af was due and then the day she was due. I figured my body was just playing the same stupid game as the month before. At 5 days late I finally caved and tested again, and to my complete surprise it was a bfp. Maybe this is finally your month!

Ready- I didn't really have a chance to get BH contractions since I went into preterm labor and spent several weeks on nifedipine. After I stopped taking the meds though I was pretty much having contractions for hours on end. I would mention it to your doctor the next time you see him. It could just be your body getting ready and moving the baby downward but it could also be something more. I don't mean to try and worry you, but it's worth mentioning it to your doctor. Better to catch it early because if it is something they can take care of it if it's caught early. 

Roman got his shots today and it broke my heart. Poor little guy cried but stopped when I held him. even started to tear up.


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi Love  Sorry about Romans shots, its heartbreaking seeing them scream in pain but its for a good cause :hugs:

I am leaving TTC for now...........i have some tests coming up about my headache problems and i want to get all that resolved before we go again, saying that i hope we can start :sex: just after the new year :flower:

Hope everyone is ok? Kiki - any news?


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck Kiki!

Love, that's a great black Friday. Brave to do alone w roman. We went to Walmart at 9pm and waited for true blood DVDs til 945. It was madness when they started ripping plastic. I stood way out of the way with kian. Then in the morning we went to menards and toys r us. Took us forever! Didn't really get anything too exciting but the true bloods were $10 from $40 so that was awesome. My sis asked for season 1 and we could get two seasons so she'll think she's been spoiled! Specially since I got her a printer already for $100 off the price! I love Xmas shopping! 
How did you drive with him in the wrap! I assume you mean he slept each time you put him in it! Lol. 

Dee, I am keeping up on your journal, I hope you have a little ttc break to figure the headaches out. Being preg with those wouldn't be fun at all. 

Ready I had BH from like 20 weeks so yea,,,,had them all the time!


----------



## MrsMM24

KIKI, I hope AF is staying away.... FXD! :dust:

BRANDY, I hope you are having a safe trip and easy move.

READY, I hope the Braxton's are easing up on you Hun!

Aww... ROMAN, shots time already.... Hang in there LOVE:hugs:

I hope all that celebrated had a Happy Thanksgiving.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 6DPO (FF changed 1 day today), I had a doc appt today. Not much info, no bloodwork because I am TTC and only 6DPO and I could possibly be implanting, but made an appt for 3 weeks from now as my cycles have been crazy since July MC. So we shall see. I am not going to temp past 8DPO so 2 days is it (temp declining now) and I don't know if I am going to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) Last night I had to sleep with the fan as I was sooo hot! And on Friday, I slept for like 17 hours, Saturday I slept for about 12hours. I am having some weird cramping today so my nerves are bad. As well, last night, by brother, announced that they are pregnant, again, my nephew turns 1 tomorrow. I of course was and am happy but was soooo like man, when am I going to be blessed again.... However LIKEAUSTRALIA got her BFP so I am so very happy and concetrating on that. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- I know he needs these shots, but he doesn't understand that. All he knows is that something is causing him pain and he has no idea why. But it's over now and I don't think he even remembers it. I'm sorry to hear you are putting ttc on a hold, but at least you'll be getting this thing with your migraines sorted out. Better they fix it now before you are pregnant. You'll have a wider variety of treatment options. I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed then when you get back to bd'ing that your bfp is a quick one!

ny- I felt like such a wife when I was shopping black friday. Aside from the monitor which I bought last minute on impulse, all the things I wanted to get were household items lol. I didn't get to Walmart till a little after 11pm so the initial madness was over. Walmart was the main place I wanted to go for the vacuum. After that I decided I'd try the other stores on my list but if any seemed crazy or even slightly dangerous we were going to call it quits. Luckily the majority of the crazies were all lined up for Best Buy's opening lol. Oh no, I didn't drive with him wrapped. It's not only extremely dangerous but also illegal. He slept the entire time, even while I was putting him and out of his carseat. Normally he stirs when I move him but he was completely out. 

kiki!! Have you tested!?!?


----------



## ready4baby

Dee, I'm sorry you need to take a break but mostly I'm glad that you have a plan you are following and hope you will get your new little one when you are ready to try again!

Love, boo on the shots, that's not a fun one for a little baby...and kudos to you for hitting the black friday deals with baby in tow :thumbsup: 

Made great progress on the nursery this weekend; I'll post a pic here once the furniture etc is up and ready :) Thanks for your input, Love & Ny, on the contractions...I had an appointment this morning and asked about them. The doc wasn't too concerned but I ended up getting some extra checks to make sure. Had my dilation checked for the first time ever!! Silly thing to get excited about; I was a fingertip dilated, so no biggie. And then they did a protein swab to see if I was "ripe" for labor. Just got the call that the test was negative so there is a 99% chance that I won't go into labor in the next couple of weeks. Yay :) Contract away, little uterus, I guess.


----------



## loveinbinary

ready- lol "contract away little uterus". I'm not sure you realize that your uterus is far from tiny these days lol. I'm glad you talked to your doctor and all is well. Trust me, you don't want to go into labor now. You aren't far enough along for them to just allow you to deliver. They'd try to stop it and that really isn't a fun experience. So it's good that you'll be baking that little munchkin a while longer. I can't wait to see updated pics of your nursery!! I saw the walls on facebook and it's just adorable!! 

I have big news!! Roman is sitting up on his own!! It doesn't last very long and he's still a little wobbly but he's doing it! I'm so proud!


----------



## nypage1981

Yay for siting up!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! I am officially a Georgia peach! The move went great! I miss my mommy and daddy already but I am a big girl and will be just fine. I have an amaing husband to take care of me. We both had our first day of work today and got Zach enrolled in school. It was a great day. I havent worked in 6yrs!! Wow! But it felt great getting back to business. We are both working for a local company here that is owned by my best childhood friend. I am the new office manager snd dh is a contract installer. The company does all of the installs for 11 Lowe's stores here in Atlanta, so it is very busy and a lot of money to make! Yeah! Havent got insurance set up yet because I want to be able to get my December perscriptions first, lol. Anyway, have to get little man ready for bed.


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY ROMAN, sitting up!

BRANDY, so good to hear the move went well. We have plans in the next 3 years to move to ATL. (I was born in GA) Enjoy!!

*AFM...*PLEASE stalk my chart.... 7DPO , the worst night of sleep. I was so hot, DW woke me because I was sweating and said I could turn fan on me. Twinges galore as well... I soooo hope this is some sign of a BFP. Tomorrow is last day of temping, I am not going to temp past 8DPO. Going to do all I can NOT to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) I hope I am blessed to join my brother this month with a BFP. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

MRsM- I grew up in Ga. from the time I was 4yrs old. So I am definitely a Georgia girl at heart. Where in Atl are you from? I am from Gwinnett County. It is so crazy to be back here with the people I grew up with! My DH loves them all already!

I have my fingers crossed for you and that BFP!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies :) busy busy week! 

Kylar- yes I remember were all turkey testers :) lol I had a crazy dream last night. And u were in it. So weird but I dreamt that I called to talk to you about baby stuff. How crazy lol 

Love- yay for sitting up! They're all growing up so fast.

Brandy- THRILLED to hear you're moved and settling in! And yay for goo jobs! 

Mrsm and Kiki- FX'D tightly for you!! This could be it for you! 

Dee- where r u at in your cycle? I've been taking some maca again this cycle so hopefully that induces o. I've already noticed a BIG increase in cm.

Afm I don't mind waiting till after Xmas. A Xmas bfp would be great! But the drs office called me yesterday and now want to schedule the leip. Grr.. It's always changing. So I'm just going to do it and be done with it. Frustrating but that's scheduled at the end of the month. Then I'm going to an actual fertility specialist and maybe look at clomid or seeing if any tubes are blocked. Idk what all I'll have to do but I'm frustrated with it so much right now. 

Another one of my friends is expecting her 2nd now. Just found out yesterday. So that's 3 of my close friends that are pg my cousin just gave birth to her 2nd and another one of my friends just had her 3rd. I'm happy for them because it's so exciting but I dont even "like" their status announcements anymore. Is that bad? I kind of resent them because by the time we have kids all of theirs are going to be half grown. :( so I'm holding on to a thread of hope that my twin and I get pg close together. 
It's so bad to have such a double view on it. Here I am with you ladies who I consider close friends and whenever we get a bfp here it's so exciting and we're all so happy for eachother! 
But my friends I see on a daily basis and but just decide to get pg and get it the first month.. I'm just tired of it. Am I horrible? 

On to pma I am still very happy for them and their bundles of joy. 

Dh and I were talking about it last night and he is so cute. He snuggled up to me and put his hand on my tummy and said.. Well we could always have a food baby :) let's go get some dinner, his treat. We don't really share money. Both seem to have more of it combined that way lol. Friends and family say it's weird. But it's what we do :p


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsI - my ticker thing is correct - AF is finally almost over - just a few spots today. I'm not going to TTC this month because i have some migraine issues to sort out with an appointment for a MRI (you cant get one if you are pregnant) but hopefully they will do that soon and i will be back TTC in jan 
Good luck to you though and hope the maca works.


----------



## rosababy

MrsI, I feel for ya. I go through the same thing with my friends irl. I have hidden so many people on FB that I am pretty sure I have more people hidden than I have not hidden. :rofl: I'm afraid to hang out with friends because I'm always convinced they're going to announce their pregnancy. If they're not pregnant, they're trying. They all know about us, and how hard it is, so I think they're all empathetic. It's still so hard though. :hugs: I hope the doc can help you.


----------



## MrsMM24

BRANDYS, I actually was on Fort Benning. When I was done with college, I did an apprenticeship at the Univ of Ala and was in ATL regularly. I have convinced DW that that is a perfect place to live in 3 years.

DEE, so glad that AF is sneaking on out.

MRSI, :hugs: I hope you get info and assistance at your appt. Your story is alot like mine, my bro just announced theyre PG with the 2nd, and their 1st just turned 1 yesterday. I am over the moon about being an aunt, especially with how close me and my bro and sil are. Hoping I can carry a cousin for my new neice/nephew at the same time.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 8DPO, I felt so cold last night, but DW said I felt hot, temp doesn't suggest I was cold. Last day I am tracking temp, don't care to see the numbers drop. No SS to report really. Not sure why, but feeling like I am out.... Well...:shrug: :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## nypage1981

MRS I hope you get to be preg with your SIL! I was trying for over a year and my sister didn't know that and I had no idea she was either, but when she told me she was pregnant I was devastated. Thats a terrible reaction, but I couldnt help it. BUT little did I know, when she announced it to me, I was beginning stages also! Things work out:)


----------



## BrandysBabies

That is awesome MrsM! Hoping you make it this way!

Dee and Mrs I I hope your appt's go well. Dee, I get such bad migrains as well, I should probably have them looked into one day. 

Rosa, Dee, MrsI, MrsM, Kikki-I hope and pray for you girls every day. I have faith that it will happen for you all! 


AFM- Bean has officially turned into a little shark!! Holy crap! I forgot what it felt like! It feels like "she" is doing laps in my uterus! And it happened over night. Yesterday as a matter of fact, just all of the sudden I could feel "her". And now it is constant. Seems so early for them to be this strong?!


----------



## Deethehippy

Brandy - thanks for your kind words and its lovely that you get to feel your bubba now  Its a fabulous feeling :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Wow ths early to feel all that. Lucky you!


----------



## BrandysBabies

It's the coffee! Anytime I drink a caffinated coffee, "she" does cartwheels! Lol!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol brandy yep I think the coffee might do it! 

You girls are so amazing and supportive. I love you all and appreciate the support we give eachother! 

Mrsm- I don't blame you for not wanting to temp anymore. At least u know what dpo u r and will know if af is coming or more hopefully NOT COMING! 

Rosa- where are u at with Ur cycle? I pray we all (minus me this month) get Xmas bfps! 

I'm cd 11. Boorrring. My appt is on the 29th and thankfully I'll be gone during my o time so I won't be tempted to jump dhs bones. 

I'll be driving to colorado next weekend to see my mom and dad. Mom had the amputation like I said.. I feel for her so much. Her body rejected the first skin graph so they did a second and we were all praying for her to be cancer free.. Unfortunately 3 days ago they found 3 or 4 tumors in her abdomen :'( so it's back to radiation. But she has to heal more first. It's so sad but she's the strongest woman I know! She's going to pull through this. It's just so devastating so I'll be out of state for a few days. 

Actually looking forward to a roadtrip again and some time away from home and work. I told dh its ok if he has one of his UFC parties flat the house while I'm gone. Lol like a child.. I pray I come back to a kept house. They're known to get rowdy. A while back the testosterone was going so high in the house between 12 men that one of our flat screens in the living room got broke from a hat flying.. And when that happened another buddy of his was pissed that the tv was broken so he punched the wall and put a small hole in it. Wow.. Idk why I'm letting him do that after all that but I'm letting him feel like a man and di what he wants lol if it's broke. When I come home... He's buying me a new whatever it might be lol. <3


----------



## MrsMM24

NY, I hope I do too, it would be awesome. I am sure it was totally awesome to be PG with your sister.... 

BRANDYS, so cool that you are feeling the movements. Definitely the coffee doing it...

MRSI, right! It is sooo depressing watching the temp decline, stressful too, hoping to curb some stress and the depressiveness of it all by no temping or even SS if I can help it. I hope your trip goes well and your appt on the 29th, and of course, that the house is still standing when you return!

*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, but I am trying NOT to SS and yesterday was the last temp I am going to take in the TWW&#8230; I plan to just hang in, concentrate on the holidays, work, and making sure to motivate my testing threads through to their :bfp:s unless there is some major symptom....:paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Mrs- that's funny about the dream!! Ihave been having the WERIESt DREAMS!!
I had one that I was captured by a mob! LOL!

Did Kiki test?? did I miss it??

YAY for Christmas season! Got our tree up, some presents wrapped and under the tree, decorations up,lights up! 

Kendon had his 2nd set of his 4 month shots yesterday (I broke them up bc he ran such a high fever with them at his 2 month ones ) and he HAS AN EAR INFECTION!! Poor baby.

Planning Kylar's 3rd birthday, it's been SO much fun! Trying to book a private party at a local bounce house and have SPIDERMAN come!! He's into this superhero thing! I go all out on his birthdays!! They are the main present he gets from us bc i spend tons on decorations, a NICE big cake from this cake decorator I went to high school with! It's SO much fun though!! =)


----------



## Deethehippy

Sounds like Kylar will have a fabulous birthday Heather  I wish i could have spiderman come visit me too! lol

Hope everyone is ok :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Sounds like an awesome party! I gotta figure Ella's out. She's getting older now so tougher. I was thinking do a carnival theme this year.


----------



## MrsMM24

Sounds like 3 is going to be a fun b-day for KYLAR! Your Christmas plans are sounding good and too... LOVE!

:wave:Hi Ladies, I hope everyone is well today, heading into the weekend.

*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, not much to report about myself ladies&#8230; No temping after DPO/SS zone for me! Strictly motivational for my testing threads through to their :bfp:s :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi girls. 

I hope everyone has a good weekend and good luck mrs and Kiki on testing.

Kylar and Ny- have fun planning your parties :) sounds like it's going to be a lot of fun!

Afm- I won't be on at all for a while. I have some bad news. My dad and mom called today. She had her leg amputated in hopes of getting rid of the cancer. The day before her surgery she had no tumors anywhere except her leg. Now about a month later, they did a pet scan to look for tumors and found over 370 of them!! They're now in her heart and lungs.. And now they are starting to burst. The doctors have given her till the end of the month to live. :'( so I'm leaving Wednesday to drive up there and well.. Basically spend the whole 4 days I have to say goodbye to my mom. That's if the ones in her heart dont take her before we get there. it's so hard to even write this. There's just so many tumors and they're growing soo fast. This totally sucks.. I don't even know whatto to think.. Say.. Or do.. 
I'll pop in to say hello when I can. <3 u guys! Talk to ya soon!


----------



## Deethehippy

MRSI - i am sooo sorry to read your devastating news. Of course you need to be with your mum hun, she needs you to be there and we totally understand that of course. I don't know what to say to you to be honest, but just know i am thinking about you at the very difficult and sad sad time. Huge :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
We <3 u too xx


----------



## repogirl813

mrsi, that is horrible to hear, my prayers are with you and your family as you all go through this together!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSI, I am so very sorry to hear the news of your mother, there is nothing that I am sure can be said at this time. I hope that you make it there beforehand and get the chance to be with her at this time. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :flower:


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. :hugs: My stepdad was overtaken with cancer a couple of years ago and I know what it's like to watch someone near the end. I pray that she has comfort from her family, good pain management and a little more time to spend with everyone. Thinking of you...

I hope everyone else is doing okay. The holidays are on us now, and it is such a busy time of year (not to mention having pregnancies and babies to take care of)!


----------



## rosababy

Oh mrsI. My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry to hear your news. Please know that we're here for you...:hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh MrsI! I dont even have words! We are here when you need us.....


----------



## nypage1981

I'm so sorry to hear this new Mrs. I hope you make it to see her for a couple days. Lots of hugs and prayers.


----------



## Kylarsmom

MrsI- I am so sorry this is happening to your mom and family. We will be praying for you all!!!!! My heart goes out to you hun!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Mrs, I am so sorry to hear about your Mom! You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## rosababy

Good to see you, Kiki. :hugs: I checked out your chart...sorry to hear af came. :nope: How's it going?


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- how come your legs are in teh water with jeans on?


----------



## rosababy

:rofl: They're not. It's a cliff, and I'm sitting on the edge.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh! Lol. Duh!


----------



## Kylarsmom

lol!


----------



## MrsMM24

:haha: Funny. Cute pic!

Hi Ladies! :wave: Have a great weekend!


*AFM...* Not much to report, checkign in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Kylarsmom

If anyone is interested, I FINALLY wrote my birth story! Link in my siggy!


----------



## MrsMM24

KYLARS... I a going over to read that now!!! Awesome!

*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: I had a super busy weekend so forgive my absence. DD had a karate belt test, she got her belt! :happydance: We finished Christmas shopping and decorating the house. Just super busy, which is good so it keeps me from thinking about skipping this month and possibly January.... Hope you all had an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## ready4baby

Oh our quiet, quiet thread :rofl: I still love you all but it's hard to get on here to post! Baby's kicks and stretches are getting uncomfortable at times now and, along with tons of braxton hicks & the rest of the late pregnancy complaints, it's getting more uncomfortable every week! I wouldn't say I've reached the "I'm sick of this" point but I can understand the feeling now. ;) 

Rosa, kiki, Dee, both Mrs, I hope everyone is keeping good sprits and enjoying the holidays (they are a wonderful distraction from the day to day ttc)! Everyone else, :hi:


----------



## rosababy

ready! :hi: sorry you're so uncomfortable. :wacko: That sucks. When is your due date?

mrsm, congrats to your dd on the karate! I used to do that ages ago. We need a karate emoticon...:rofl:


----------



## ready4baby

Hey Rosa, January 12th is d-day. Would prefer not to have a Christmas birthday so we already decided that I'm going to be very still and calm at the end of Dec, but come Jan 1st, we're doing everything possible to get labor going! :headspin: :sex: :bike: Everyone in my family delivers early so I'm going to be ready by then!

How are you hun?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hiya ladies! Sure is quiet. We are settling in here just fine and the realization that a baby is actually coming this time has me very excited! I have scheduled another scan for the 21st of this month since we didnt get to go to the other one because of the move. We will be finding out what the baby is then!!!!! Wow! Only 9 more days!! Ack!! I can't wait! Right in time for all of those after Christmas sales! Woohoo! Any guesses? I am so nervous but excited all at the same time! I will be 17 +1 on the 21st, that should surely be far enough along for see even if I am a big girl, right? If they can't find out I get to come back for free, but I sure would be disappointed not getting to know before Christmas. Anyway, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## rosababy

Brandy, very exciting! I think it's a boy. Lots of boys in this thread...when I have twins :haha: I'm sure they'll both be boys. :wacko: Look out for my kitchen when they're 16! :rofl:



ready4baby said:


> Hey Rosa, January 12th is d-day. Would prefer not to have a Christmas birthday so we already decided that I'm going to be very still and calm at the end of Dec, but come Jan 1st, we're doing everything possible to get labor going! :headspin: :sex: :bike: Everyone in my family delivers early so I'm going to be ready by then!
> 
> How are you hun?

What will you be doing to induce labor? (have you ever seen that Friends episode?!) :haha: 

I'm doing fine! Retrieval is on Friday and doc is very pleased and excited with how well my ovaries look this time! :dance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Ready - sorry you are uncomfy but not long to go now - will be a fabulous new years gift if baby comes aroung then :flower:

Hope everyone is ok? Good good luck to you Rosa and everyone TTC :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

BRANDY, how exciting, I now can't wait!


ROSA, I know, I use to do it years ago as well. She is such a "tomboy diva" we were shocked when she started picking karate up. She was in her words, "proud of herself." We love it, and it's been distracting for me the last couple of weeks.

*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, do I or do I not look like I am 9mths pregnant already!?!?!

16wk bump
 



Attached Files:







373938_258008240926030_100001505677844_713359_130534952_n.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## repogirl813

Brandy, i say girl, i need someone to join me so I'm not the only with with the little girlie!!!

Rosa, fingers crossed for your retrieval and hope all goes well.

Ready, the end is nearing for you and when it's all over with you will spend more time remembering the birth instead of the long parts of pregnancy!!! (or atleast i do)

Hope everyone else is doing well, Dee did you get any news on your headache issues???? AFM, I am back to work unfortunately, long days and Kyleigh is usually only awake about a half hour when i get home, was already asleep tonight though. I Miss her during the day, I had so much bonding time during that 6 weeks off with her that now i hate working.


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> What will you be doing to induce labor? (have you ever seen that Friends episode?!) :haha:
> 
> I'm doing fine! Retrieval is on Friday and doc is very pleased and excited with how well my ovaries look this time! :dance:

Rosa, we are totally planning :sex: 3 times in 24 hours (our birthing instructor swears by it), pressure points, exercise & house cleaning. He feels like he's trying to claw his way out as it is with all of his pushing and punching so maybe he won't need much encouragement!

Yay for retrieval! :happydance: FX this is your cycle!! 

Brandy, you do have quite a bump going :thumbup: I'll have to post a pic here with my latest bump too! I'm going to vote girl for you as well!


----------



## nypage1981

Ready, just think, I had my guy at 36+5...you could be going any time! SOOOOO excited for you! When will you stop working? 

Brandy- wow thats an impressive bump!!!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

repogirl813 said:


> Brandy, i say girl, i need someone to join me so I'm not the only with with the little girlie!!!
> 
> Rosa, fingers crossed for your retrieval and hope all goes well.
> 
> Ready, the end is nearing for you and when it's all over with you will spend more time remembering the birth instead of the long parts of pregnancy!!! (or atleast i do)
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well, Dee did you get any news on your headache issues???? AFM, I am back to work unfortunately, long days and Kyleigh is usually only awake about a half hour when i get home, was already asleep tonight though. I Miss her during the day, I had so much bonding time during that 6 weeks off with her that now i hate working.

Repo - thanks for asking, i have an MRI on the 20th of this month so should know more after that  Sorry you had to go back to work, hope thats working out ok x


----------



## ready4baby

nypage1981 said:


> Ready, just think, I had my guy at 36+5...you could be going any time! SOOOOO excited for you! When will you stop working? QUOTE]
> EEEK! I know! It's freaking me out! Finishing the nursery this weekend, no matter what. :thumbup: I have a doc appt tommorrow and hoping they will check for dilation; I don't know if that is typical or not. It's such a weird feeling to know it could be anytime or not for 5 weeks yet...I'm sure the waiting will drive me nuts by the end. I'm planning to work up until the end as I only get 12 weeks, no matter when I start it. It is so hard to believe that I was struggling with ttc and miscarriage and worry and now I am here. It will happen for all of you girls too!


----------



## nypage1981

Tell me about it! 2 MC's and the heart ache and stress of TTC for over a year after the 2nd MC, it made me believe I would never have another child...and now my little guy is here for real and smiles at me. Its so surreal. The gratitude towards what i've been given is almost overwhelming. Im so happy!


----------



## rosababy

Ready, you're so close!!! :yipee: Post a pic of your nursery!

Last shots tonight, ladies!! (Until sunday when the a** shots start, but they're actually not that bad) Doc took one look at my ovaries and was like ooh! getting uncomfortable yet? I"m like ummm...yes....you could say that! :wacko: Trigger shot tonight and retrieval on Friday am! Come on eggies...GROW!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

So hope I can have that feeling you are feeling with your 2nd NY.... 

READY, you are getting close.

BRANDY, that is an impressive bump, I am voting girl as well!

Glad this is the last shots for you for a few days ROSA!


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

My fingers are crossed for a girl too. Is that wrong? Lol! I will certainly be happy either way, but my heart wishes for a little girl.


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy, you may just get your wish!

Had my appointment this morning...I'm 2-3 cm dilated & 90% effaced at 36 weeks. Any thoughts on that? I'm really not sure what is normal, but didn't expect to be that far along (even though we've always planned on the baby coming early). Doc said probably will not make it to my due date. ? :shrug: Exciting though... :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

wow ready!! the effacement is really close! i was 2-3 dialated for a few weeks, BUT it was my 2nd baby, and i was only 60 effaced, so Id say you should be ready anytime!! YAY!!!!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks Heather :happydance: I've noticed a tiny bit more pressure on my pubic bone & bladder so I figured he was lower but yeah it's kinda crazy. Need to pack my hospital bag just in case! I'm kinda on the fence about timing (as if I have any control--HA) as I never wanted a christmas bday but I also hate to have to wait 3-4 more weeks to meet him. Not to mention he'd be ginormous by then. :rofl:


----------



## MrsMM24

READY, I agree with KYLARS, 90% is high. Bags packed? Plan in order? This is looking like any day!


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Ready :thumbup: So exciting :flower:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Ready!!! I am so very very excited for you!! This is so thrilling! Any day now!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

we are officially having a............................................stubborn baby!! She/he kept its legs crossed and tucked under its bottom the ENTIRE 45 minute session! So, that's the bad news. The good news is that we get to go back on the 7th of Jan for free and see the baby again to get another look at gender! Plus, I got to hear the heartbeat for the first time and got to see the baby in 3d and got pictures and a full dvd of the entire session! Oh, and another plus, DH let me go ahead and schedule another session for 28wks! On March 3rd! Yeah!
 



Attached Files:







TAY_2.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3









TAY_3.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3









TAY_6.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3









TAY_7.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3









TAY_10.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nypage1981

Awwww. congrats on the scan and hearig heart beat. Must be a boy, being all difficult and stuff:) 

Ready- still pregnant? Lol.


----------



## rosababy

great pics! Must be a girl...she was too ladylike to show her privates. :rofl: She was like you want to look at my WHAT?! :haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

BRANDYS, awesome!!! Pics are cute! Well, we have 1 for girl, 1 for boy, I have to agree with ROSA here, I think we are looking at a very respectable girl!

READY??? News???

*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Even the sonographer is insisting it is a girl without being able to see anything. We got really really nervous at first because she couldnt find the baby at all!! She searched and searched but she was looking in my pelvic area where the baby should be at this point. Guess where this baby is!! About 3 inches ABOVE my belly button!?!? The sonographer kept saying over and over, "I can not believe how high this baby is!" The minute I told my mother this she squealed and said, "It's a girl!! I just know it!" Lol!


----------



## ready4baby

Congrats, Brandy, that's so exciting!!!! :thumbup:

Yes I'm still pregnant...sigh. Had another check up today and my cervix is the same. No change in a week! I think it has left me disappointed and cranky. Yesterday I had braxton hicks every 4 minutes for like 10 hours along with very mild backache and crampiness. I thought for sure something was brewing, or at least dilating. I guess our baby intends to arrive after Christmas or New Years instead! I've included my 36 week bump photo. :)
 



Attached Files:







36_Weeks_001.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats on the scan Brandy  Sounds like it was fun, i'm no good at guessing but i am going to say girl too :flower:

Ready - hope little man puts in an appearance soon for you but maybe not on christmas day! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

OMG!! READY, have you had the little man yet??? Nice pic though, you look good!

See BRANDY, that's definitely a girl as high as she is! YAY

I hope that everyone had a wonderful holiday!



*AFM...* Going to _Officially_ be back in the chase for Jan! Thanks in part, to the best group of ladies I have ever come across on BnB!!!:hugs::flower: Also hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! Jan and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## rosababy

Ladies, had my beta today and it was 128!! :yipee: :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0026.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> Ladies, had my beta today and it was 128!! :yipee: :wohoo:

Oh, Rosa, you sweet girl...you deserve it! Congratulations!!! :dance: :happydance:


----------



## ready4baby

Did you have an inkling? Any symptoms? You must be over the moon--how does it feel?


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Did you have an inkling? Any symptoms? You must be over the moon--how does it feel?

I feel in shock still, I think! :shock: I did have an inkling. I just felt it. I had a few preggo dreams, I had major implantation cramps a few days after my transfer, I have been super tired, and I have a mild case of OHSS (hyper-stimulated syndrome) and it's getting worse, which usually means the hcg levels are getting higher. I went into the doc today for another u/s because of all the fluid in my abdomen (due to the ohss) and he said it will probably get worse before it gets better, and how did I feel? I said worse, actually. He smiled and said excellent. LOL! :saywhat: Not exactly what you want your doc to say. He said the fact that you have more fluid in you is a very good sign. :thumbup: Turns out he was right! He told me Wednesday after I had more fluid again that he thought it was probably a sign of pregnancy, so I've been kind of confident since then.

I'm so over the moon! Not telling family until after Tuesday's beta, just in case.


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh my gosh Rosa - congratulations!!! What an awesome christmas/new year pressie for you! :hugs:
Good luck with your next Beta xx


----------



## nypage1981

Eeeeeeeek!


----------



## nypage1981

This is soooo exciting.


----------



## rosababy

Deethehippy said:


> Oh my gosh Rosa - congratulations!!! What an awesome christmas/new year pressie for you! :hugs:
> Good luck with your next Beta xx

Thanks, dee! I'm still in a bit of shock. :shock:



nypage1981 said:


> Eeeeeeeek!




nypage1981 said:


> This is soooo exciting.

Are these for me?! :haha:

Ready, any babies yet? How are you feeling?

So, does this mean I'll have a boy, since that's what we have in this thread? :haha:


----------



## Deethehippy

Yay for a ticker Rosa!  Maybe you will be with our next run of girls lol


----------



## rosababy

Deethehippy said:


> Yay for a ticker Rosa!  Maybe you will be with our next run of girls lol

Thanks! I'm secretly hoping for one of each! :oneofeach:


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> Are these for me?! :haha:
> 
> Ready, any babies yet? How are you feeling?
> 
> So, does this mean I'll have a boy, since that's what we have in this thread? :haha:

Hey Rosa, FX that you get your twins!!! I imagine your doc will have an inkling with how your hcg rises...in any case, a happy healthy boy or girl will be such a blessing! I think odds are boy with the way this thread goes, but you never know!! :)

I'm doing well, trying not to be frustrated that labor hasn't kicked in yet. Have tried a number of things to get'er going, but nothing so far except dislodging my plug. Can anyone say ew? I keep dropping this nasty mucous deliciousness; here I thought it would be a one time event. :rofl: It is still early days and my little monkey is quite content in there :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Rosa! I am so very excited for you! Yeah!! 

Afm- I have major awesome news! I am on my phone rifht now, hard to type so I will have to wait until latlater.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Rosa! I am so very excited for you! Yeah!! 

Afm- I have major awesome news! I am on my phone rifht now, hard to type so I will have to wait until latlater.


----------



## ready4baby

What's the scoop Brandy? Did you find out if it's a boy or girl??


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos ROSA!!! 

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!! :happydance:

BRANDY, ummm... you MUST be off the phone now.... NEWS???


READY, how are you feeling??? Laboring yet?


*AFM...* Happy New Year! I am temping again, YAY! AF should be here in a couple days if she follows schedule so I will be back in this race soon with OV around the 18th. I can't wait to POAS! I get my OPKs and HPTs tonight in the mail, I have been tracking the package. Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa, yes that was for you! Lol. How did the beta or hcg test go today? Not sure what you call it. .....

Brandy? Whats the good news? 

Ready- im sorry, I never made it to 38 weeks and honestly wish I did! Lol. Hope you have this lil guy soon. Have you annoynced the name yet to us, or are you waiting? 

Good luck MM! I hope its a good new year for you. 

Kian is 14 weeks now and getting SOOOO big! I am in awe at how the time flies. Having fun, but its also exhausting! After such a tough pregnancy, I hoped for an easy baby, but NOPE. He's a toughie!


----------



## rosababy

Still waiting for the beta results. I probably won't get them until tomorrow, since doc didn't write "stat." I thought about writing it myself...:blush: :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

well, i suppose good girl for not doing it....you need all the karma on your side right now!! Lol


----------



## ready4baby

Hello ladies...good to see a few of you back here :) Let us know your beta results tomorrow Rosa!! :happydance:

Ny, your chunky monkey is too cute! What makes him a tough baby?

Still waiting for the little guy...thought he would come a little sooner than this but I guess he didn't want a holiday birthday! I can't blame him for that... I've had my "bloody show" so I am just waiting for painful contractions and trying not to scream at every person that says "you're still HERE?" or "no baby YET?" :brat: :)


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks! Kian is just kinda tough to take out and about. I mean, in all fairness, we've gone shopping about 74.5 times since day after christmas. Lol. But he hates his carseat so naps for a little bit but usually by our second stop is crying and sputtering spit all over and red faced PISSED. And doesn't settle. Until we give up our errands all crabby and fighting with each other and go home. Then he' fine. Only if on our lap. Lol. Like today, he keeps falling asleep on my lap and if I try to set him down for a nap wakes within 3 minutes and is really cranky. So if I wanna sit on the couch or the bed all day with him napping (which I dont) all is fine. 

He is just at a tough age because he is awake a ton more, but not holding or playing with toys yet, so basically needs me to be in his face talking/singing/making stupid faces all day to be happy! 

Bloody show huH? nice! means something has happened. I dont understand why at 38 weeks everyone is so surprised you are still preg?!? Most women go over so its not really that weird! Sorry, i bet yo udont wanna go over! It musta been weird to not know if your baby would be a 2011 or a 2012 baby!!


----------



## ready4baby

That makes sense, Ny...bummer about not liking the car seat! He is too cute though :)

Something must be happening to my cervix with the spotting and all; I have my next appointment tomorrow. I think once you get in the green zone for delivery people assume it is coming like now. With closer friends & family, they know that the women in my family tend to go early & that I've been dilated for a few weeks now...basically we all expect it soon but he's like hanging onto my kidney or something in there.


----------



## BrandysBabies

I'm sorry! I should have said if it was baby related! It's not, but still great! So you all know that we moved from Florida to Georgia in late November. Well we have been staying in an extended stay motel for the past month and a half while looking for a house. Well over the weekend I found my dream house literally. I have always dreamed of having a big old farm house with a rocking chair porch and land. Well, it just fell into my lap?! I am now living in a 4 bedroom turn of the century farm house with four rocking chairs and two porch swings on 7 acres!!! I cant even believe it!! I will post pics once internet is up at the house. They are coming this afternoon. The best part? Zach has his own room AND now I get to have a nursery!!!!! We are HOPEFULLY finding out what the baby is on Saturday and then I get to start decorating the baby's room! YEah!!! Okay got to get back to work now! Lol!


----------



## MrsMM24

BRANDY! Awesome news! GL and Congrats! CAn't wait to hear about the sex of the baby next week either!


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, just monitoring everything and lining up my donation times! I got my OPKs and HPTs from eBay last night. I am ready to start the new year off with the best foot forward in TTC this Jan 2012.:dust:


----------



## nypage1981

sounds like my dream home too! long as its a fixed up farm house. im in an 1800's house now thats crap. not the cute old house!


----------



## BrandysBabies

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/its-a-girl.gif


----------



## BrandysBabies

Woohoo! We found out this morning! Three clear as day lines!! Yeah!!!! We didnt get any more pictures as they let us come back for free just to find out sex. But it was so amazing how much more developed she was in just 2wks! She looked great and heart sounded perfect! 

Zoey Mae Taylor!!! Eeek! That sounds so amazing!


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats on team :kiss::pink: Beautiful name too


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats!


----------



## MrsMM24

Awwww CONGRATS Brandy, we will be waiting to welcome Miss Zoe Marie!

How is everyone today?


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF. I expected AF to be here by now and set up donations, I think that I am going to keep them scheduled as it is next week and if AF shows, I still have a chance. Push them back couple of days and move forward. I am just nervous as to why AF is missing. And of course ladies... I took an IC Saturday and stark white as it should be. Hoping I have a chance where I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi ladies! I think about you all the time!

Rosa and MrsM- I was hopeful to see a bfp when I got one here :( it's ok though! It's going to happen soon! One time I did this psychic thing idk who it was may ethe other ladies would remember.. You go on there and answer questions and she " can tell you when you'll conceive" lol didn't work for me but there are a lot of positive reviews.. And hey.. $10 for a bit of fun.. What the heck! :) ones name is gayle the other Jenny (like me but mine is spelled Jeni) 

Brandi- so stoked it's a girl! And I love the name! We picked out our boy name (if) it ever happens -Austin :) dh doesn't have a middle name so idk if we'll give him one. If it's a girl then it's Lilliana Isabel (lily bell :) 

I haven't read back at all
Ready have you had your little one yet? 
How is everyone doing?!

Afm- uh.. Craziness! Good news is my mom made it past the end of the year, bad news is we just put her in hospice 4 days ago so we expect it to happen within the next 3 weeks. I got to spend 5 days with her last month, and talk to her every day. Shes starting to get delusional (brain tumors more than likely with it growing so fast they're not even doing the scans now to see where they're at.) so she just goes in to these blank stares in the middle of the conversation them after a few minutes she comes back. 
So between my mom, work, and now moving (our house is 2brm and with my dad moving here afterward we had to get a bigger house, 4 brm 2 living room 2.5 bath :) I'm in love with it. And we'll just rent out our current house, I'm drained. Things are tense between DH and I, probably because I'm emotional a lot and am soo stressed but I've been nagging a lot and it's tough. Sometimes I feel like I'm dealing with this alone without his help.. :( im getting gray hairs! 

So just an update on me.. Life is busy with family, work and getting ready for the new changes taking place. 

Just wants to say hi since it's been a few weeks since ive been on.


----------



## Deethehippy

MRSI - i am so sorry to hear about how tough things are with you right now :hugs: Its so hard to deal with anything like that on top of daily life, sending you my best wishes :flower: I think your mother would appreciate you being there so much, even if she cant always express it :hugs::hugs: Take care xx


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw MrsI, I have missed you so much! I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. We are here for you any time you need us. 

Ready- Where is that kid already!! Lol! Hope all is well!

Love- You have been super quiet! How are things going?

MrsM- Hoping this next cycle proves to be the one!! 

Rosa- How are you feeling? I hope everything is going well! When do we find out if there are twinnies in there?

AFM- Yeah!! Half way today!! Woot! 

We painted little Zoey's room this weekend, Zach got very helpful! Lol! It is starting to feel so real! I also got a killer deal on an antique wood baby cradle. $25!! Plus, we put up a tire swing in the front yard for Zach. Busy, productive weekend!! I love it!! I took some pics!
 



Attached Files:







PC050164.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2









PC050163.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 2









PC050166.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 3









PC040159.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3









PC040141.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nypage1981

cute! her room has a fireplace???


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh no! Lol! That is the formal living room. We just don't have our furniture from Florida yet.


----------



## MrsMM24

BRANDYS, those pics are awesome.... I cannot wait to be PG!


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still I expected AF to be here by now. I am going to keep donations as is, next week. Likely a late OV... Hoping anyway. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Lol! I wondered if that was babies room with the fireplace too! Looks like a lovely crib though  and i love your sons swing Brandy :flower:

I am approaching ovulation so we are making sure to get lots of BD'ing in between now and monday. Wish me luck, this is our first cycle 'trying' since the last miscarriage.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh yeah! Dee! I didn't realize you were back to trying!! Exciting!!


----------



## ready4baby

Hi ladies...sorry I haven't been on awhile. I've been busy! I had my little boy last Thursday :happydance::happydance: Some of you are on facebook so you've seen all the updates but I haven't had a chance to post here. It's a crazy story really. I had been dilated for a few weeks and spotting off & on that week; I had a doc appointment in the afternoon and had progressed to 4cm. I was having a backache and braxton hix all day so I thought something was brewing & so did the doc. Chilled with a heating pad in the evening and went to bed. I woke up after an hour or so with a strong contraction and told DH they were starting to get painful. So...he went downstairs to get a snack and I literally followed him a minute later because I got another strong contraction and had to tell him it was "time" ! :) He bundled up my stepson and flew to drop him at his mother's...in the meantime I was on all fours on our bed with contractions 2-4 minutes apart from the get-go! Yikes... my water burst in an enormous gush all over our bed just as he got back to the house. It was all so painful, and fast...it was all I could do to get dressed and put on my coat. I felt so much pressure & pain while we were driving; I was out of my mind but breathing through the contractions. We arrived at the hospital, wheelchair up to L&D, and somehow managed to get out of my clothes. It is all such a blur! When the doc came in, I was in excruciating pain with contractions on top of each other and when he checked me...I will remember this forever...he said "she's fully". They told me I could push whenever I was ready! Long story short, it was less than a four hour labor, no pain meds, and I pushed for less than 15 minutes!! It was the hardest damn thing I've ever done, but I did it :happydance:

The baby's heart rate dipped right at the end and the doc said I needed to get him out now...I pushed like crazy and he flew out of me like a rocket. Unfortunately I tore in the process but he is safe & sound. He is totally the love of my life and such a sweet baby and a great eater and snuggler. Oh and his name is Gavin Zachariah :cloud9:

Hello to you all! Congrats Brandy on a little girl :) Dee, good luck this cycle! Rosa...what happened with your beta? Did I miss it maybe?
 



Attached Files:







Baby Gavin 024.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









Baby Gavin 058.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3









Baby Gavin 012.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Deethehippy

Ready Gavin is absolutely adorable and you look so well! - many many congratulations and what a fab and quick birth story in the end! :hugs::thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Lol lucky quick birth! congrats again!


----------



## BrandysBabies

He is breath taking!!! I am so very happy and excited for you Ready!! Wow, he is handsome!


----------



## Kylarsmom

So much has happened lately!!!

Congrats rosa on your BFP!!!!!!!!!!! I KNEW it would happen for you!!!!

Congrats brandy on team PINK!!!!! Yay!!!

And congrats ready on a beautiful and healthy baby boy!!!! What a great birth story!! That's o awesome!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Updated first post!! Rosa, what day was your BFP ?


----------



## rosababy

Ohmygosh, READY!!!! Congrats!! Talk about a fast labor! :wacko: At least it didn't last long. Sorry to hear how painful it was though. Gavin is awesome. What a doll! I hope you recover soon. 

Heather, thanks! I was wondering when you'd see that! I got my bfp on December 30.

Who asked....my 2nd and 3rd betas were high, doubling and then tripling in 2 days, so that's excellent! Monday is my scan.

Brandy, congrats on the girl!!! :headspin:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Rosa! Scan Monday!?! I'm hoping for twin! We need a set in this thread!!


----------



## MrsMM24

READY!!! He is adorable! Sorry that  you were in pain, but a lovely quick successful labor!


ROSA, those numbers are leaning to multiples, I am excited, like BRANDY, I think we are due a set of twins in here.... can't wait for the scan.


Hi to the rest of you mommies!:wave:

:dust: to us still hoping and praying!


*AFM...* Still no AF... Donations in 2 days. Now I am hoping AF stays away for another 10 mos as I plan to move forward as if I am gearing up to OV. Hoping I have a chance...:dust:


----------



## rosababy

I'm secretly hoping for twins too. :blush: dh just wants one, but I honestly don't want to do this ivf again. Twins and we're done!


----------



## loveinbinary

I'm back... again lol. I hate that I keep wandering off for so long. There's just been so much going on with the holidays. Nan's health had been getting worse and we were trying to spend as much time with the family as we could. She ended up dying early Friday morning before Christmas, then the next week was spent dealing with the funeral and family visiting from out of state. To top things off we've been sick on and off for weeks. I promise to keep checking in at least once a day, I think I can make time for that. 

ROSA!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: This is SO EXCITING!!! You've finally got your little baby, or should I say babies lol. I couldn't be happier for you. After all this struggle, you are finally getting your little one and you definitely deserve it. 

Brandy!! Yay for another girl!! And it's exactly what you wanted!! That's so wonderful!!!

Mrs- I'm so sorry to hear about your mom, I know exactly what you are going through. Nan had suffered for a while with brain tumors. It was so hard to watch her rapidly fall apart When last Christmas she was just fine. We saw her at the hospice the night she was taken in and it was incredibly painful. I wish you didn't have to go through this. 

ready- I've already talked to you on facebook but congrats again!! You are so lucky to have had such a quick labor. I pushed longer than you were in labor lol. He is such a cutie and so worth all the pain. Enjoy every second you can with him, because the time just flies way too fast. 

I can't believe how fast the time has gone! Roman will be 5 months on Sunday :[ My sweet little boy isn't so little anymore. Had him weighed yesterday at my breastfeeding group and he weighs 16lbs 4.5oz. He's already trying to scoot around on the floor. He's such a happy baby, always smiling and laughing up a storm. He love, love LOVES his baby food, always lunging at the spoon. He is the light of my life. One of my friends from group just found out she's pregnant, and TONS of my facebook friends have either had babies since I had Roman or found out they are pregnant... Now I'm starting to get broody. I want to be pregnant again and my little man is not even 5 months yet, how crazy am I??


----------



## repogirl813

wow, i have missed soo much, haven't checked in much lately with kyleigh and being back to working 50 hours, i just don't have time for what seems like anything anymore. Congrats ready on the quick delivery and bringing roman into this world, rosa on your bfp and great betas, and brandie on your it's a girl!!! finally another one to join Kyleigh.

we have all been battling colds here, kyleighs on albuterol breathing treatments that she does not like at all, but getting better. I as well will try to keep more up to date but now it's bedtime goodnight ladies


----------



## nypage1981

......welcome back Love! 

I have just been considering reusable diapers...any opinions? 

I am a bit slow/tired/distracted so please if im missing someone dont be offended...but I think we now just have to get MM and MRS to their bfp finish line right?


----------



## MrsMM24

*LOVE and REPO* Hiiii!!! So good to hear that ROMAN an KYLEIGH are doing well. Nice to get your updates!

*NY* Yes, MRSI, DEE, and I are still waiting on the BFP parties!!! We are hoping to add some dark pink lines to the thread sometime this year!


*AFM...* No AF... I'm nervous!! DW is OVg so that fits in the normal time that I would be 2-3 days behind. :sad: I called and pushed my donations back.... Few ladies think it is pointless to waste, so, I wait.... I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and for those with extra day, I hope you rest!:dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

I am waiting too NY!! :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

Kiki is still in the running for a sticky bean as well. 

Ny- I wasn't sure about cloth diapers. A few moms in my breastfeeding group use them and seem to really like them. The thing for me was all the additional washing I'd have to do, and with our apartment still not having a working washer and dryer after over 10months it's just not all that possible for us. I'd take a peak around the natural parenting boards and see how they like them.


----------



## nypage1981

Lol duh! Dee! . I'm sorry! How stupid seeings how I follow your journal! I can be an idiot.


----------



## nypage1981

Love I figured since I'm home right now I better make my job harder. Lol.


----------



## Deethehippy

nypage1981 said:


> Lol duh! Dee! . I'm sorry! How stupid seeings how I follow your journal! I can be an idiot.

Haha no problem :hugs: I dsont come in here so much as i used to.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, love! It's nice to see you back in here. :hugs:

My sil does the cloth diapers and LOVES them. So much in fact that I'm going to research them as well. I don't know much about them, but they're much more involved than just the cloth and a safety pin that thye used to be.


----------



## nypage1981

Yep and there are like a trillion diff kinds. I gotta get my google on also.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies :wave:

Just stopping in for an update and to see how you are all getting along? Well I hope.


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still. I attempted to rest this weekend, and hope AF would get me started, but, nothing, and I didn't really rest. I am trying not to stress out as taht interferes with OV too. Latest cycle I've had since MC, likely going to try to get an appt just to check things. Well, it was great to see some BFPs this morning though, helped lift my spirits. I hope you ladies had a wonderful weekend!:dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Against my better judgement, here is a bump pic from today. I am the size of a whale! What the heck am I gonna look like full term!?!?
 



Attached Files:







PC140173.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Deethehippy

Wow, thats an impressive bump brandy!! :thumbup: Maybe at fullterm it wont look so much bigger? We will see i guess :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

*BRANDYS* nice bump you have there!!


:wave: Hi Ladies!


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... STILL. I have my CBFM and the donations in cue, just waiting.... Frustrating....


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- Your bump is gorgeous! At least you look pregnant, when I was 21 weeks I just looked fat. You only look bigger because you've already had two children so your uterus knows exactly what to do. In the end all that matters is that beautiful baby. 

Rosa- Didn't you have that ultrasound on Monday? Where are the pictures of those twins!! Maybe triplets lol?


----------



## MrsMM24

Just dropping in to update you ladies! Hope all is well.


*AFM...* Ladies!!!! CBFM in use!!! AF came midday yesterday after a LOVELY chant from JODI and other BnB ladies on some threads! I have NEVER been happier to see AF!!! Sooooo..... as it stands, DW and I calculated EVERYTHING, if we conceive this cycle, DDate will be 2 days before DD's b-day and we could see a BFP BEFORE our angel's due date! Oh the hope that we are now feeling!!!FXD!!!


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> Brandy- Your bump is gorgeous! At least you look pregnant, when I was 21 weeks I just looked fat. You only look bigger because you've already had two children so your uterus knows exactly what to do. In the end all that matters is that beautiful baby.
> 
> Rosa- Didn't you have that ultrasound on Monday? Where are the pictures of those twins!! Maybe triplets lol?

Just one perfect heartbeat! Check out my journal:
https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/712577-my-ivf-journal-173.html


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hello in there!?! No posts for 8 whole days!! DId everyone go on vacation without me??

Just wanted to share some pics of the nursery. We still have to buy a rocking chair and a changing table, book shelf for the reading lamp,and some things to go on a couple walls, but it is definitely coming together! Everything in the room is hand made accept the furniture which was bought at different little flea markets in the area. It was so much fun making the room myself!

Sorry, I want pic crazy! Lol!
 



Attached Files:







PC250263.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6









PC250261.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5









PC250257.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5









PC250258.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5









PC250253.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BrandysBabies

Here's more! lol
 



Attached Files:







PC250252.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3









PC250259.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3









PC250237.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Deethehippy

Your nursery looks fantastic Brandy - so cute :thumbup::flower:

AF got me ladies :cry: Was my first cycle actually trying since the last MC so a bit depressing but ever onwards eh? 

:hi: to everyone xx


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa- One perfect heartbeat is all you need! I'm so excited to hear that you finally have your perfect sticky bean after such a hard journey. 

Brandy- Your nursery is ADORABLE! Very country home styled. Soon you'll have a perfect little girl to put in that lovely room. 

Dee- I'm so sorry af got you. First cycle or hundredth cycle, af showing hurts all the same. Just keep hopeful, as hard as it is. Have you thought of finding a different specialist?

As for me, time is just flying by. Roman is getting so big. He smiles and laughs all the time which just melts me to the core. I've never been happier in my life. Everyone I know is pregnant or just had a baby and the broodiness is really starting to hit hard.


----------



## Deethehippy

loveinbinary said:


> Rosa- One perfect heartbeat is all you need! I'm so excited to hear that you finally have your perfect sticky bean after such a hard journey.
> 
> Brandy- Your nursery is ADORABLE! Very country home styled. Soon you'll have a perfect little girl to put in that lovely room.
> 
> Dee- I'm so sorry af got you. First cycle or hundredth cycle, af showing hurts all the same. Just keep hopeful, as hard as it is. Have you thought of finding a different specialist?
> 
> As for me, time is just flying by. Roman is getting so big. He smiles and laughs all the time which just melts me to the core. I've never been happier in my life. Everyone I know is pregnant or just had a baby and the broodiness is really starting to hit hard.

I can't see a specialist unless i have had 3 MC's in a row Love, i just pray that i dont have another to be able to get that option. I am just hoping its all been down to bad luck and probably me and OH's ages :/

Glad to hear you are so happy and loving every second of little Roman :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

*DEE* :hugs: So sorry that AF flew in! I hope that you can figure out a way to see a specialist though... :hugs:


*LOVE* :wave: to ROMAN, that is soooo adorable all the laughing.... 


*BRANDYS* No worries being picture happy, that nursery is so beautiful.... 


*AFM...* CD12: You can stalk my chart. Just waiting, nothing new to report. Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs...FXD!


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- So no specialist will take you unless you've had 3 consecutive mc's? That seems rather silly. You would think that after all the trying you've done someone would be willing to help. Have you considered finding a new specialist and.. lying to them? You've had 2 mc's, why should you have to suffer again to get help? Couldn't you tell a new place that it was 3 and get the help you need?


----------



## Deethehippy

It doesnt work like that here Love, we get free doctors advise but the doctor has to refer you to a specialist, you cant just go there. You can pay and go private but it would be very costly and we dont have such funds.:nope:
We are just praying it won't happen again for now ......need to get a BFP.


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee- That just doesn't seem right. :[


----------



## MrsMM24

*DEE* I agree with LOVE, that just seems so unfair... GL FXD!:dust:


*AFM...* CD13: You can stalk my chart!! Looks like my body is gearing up to OV, donations start on Fri so I hope OV doesn't sneak up on me! Got my 2nd HIGH today on the CBFM! We are getting excited. Trying to keep my focus. Temps are pretty steady. I am using the CBFM and OPKs... will likely test on 2.13.12 and beyond, in order to see if we get a BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12. FXD!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello!

Brandy- love the nursery. Very cute. 

Dee- I was told I needed to have 3 MC's in a row as well when I had 2. It was stupid. Now that i've had a child too, if I ever have another MC, i start over. Its messed up. I debated lying though cuz we can just go to whatever doc we want, but im not good at lying. I hope you get your BFP .

MRS- good luck! Game on! 

Love- Kian is laughing and smiling like mad too. Well, smiling most, laughing once in a while. I love it! Although, he is a really difficult baby......He is good birth control.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Happy V Day Zoey Mae!!

I can't believe I have made it this far! I am so relieved and excited. Hoping everyone is having a wonderful week!


----------



## MrsMM24

*BRANDY* Sending a Happy V-day to ZOEY!!


*AFM...* CD16/5DPO: Stalk my chart!! Wonderful weekend, did have 2 glasses of wine, but still early in the process so shouldn't be detrimental. I an in the TWW so all water, exercise, prenatal, and folic acid from here! Trying to keep my focus. I hope that you all have an excellent weeekend full of BFPs and successful eggy chasing! *FXD BFP before our angel's due date of 2.15.12*:dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Happy V day Brandy


----------



## Kylarsmom

Wow I felt bad I hadn't been on here n forever, but looks like I'm not the only one ! How's everyone doing? Rosa, have you told people yet? I've been waiting to see it on facebook!! ;)
Cute nursery brandy! 

Arm, Kendon is almost 7 months and crawling allllll over (started at 6 mo) sitting, and just as cute as ever! He however is sick which is no fun at all! I got one hour of broken up sleep last night and I'm about to fall over I'm so tired. He just could not get comfy and I held him the whole night. Itd tsake me an hr to get him to sleep, for him to only sleep for 30 min or less :( his fever has been 102-103 and he's got a nasty cough. We were supposed to get the boys pictures done Saturday but between that and Kylar hurting his face... I'm going to reschedule! Kylar turned 3 a couplec weeks ago, so hard to believe !! 

Also , this morning someone broke into my husbands new truck, by busting out the window... And stole his wallet!!! Ugh! Some people in this world!!!!


----------



## rosababy

No, we're waiting for 12 weeks. I"m 11 tomorrow. Although my next official scan is at 13 weeks, so I may wait until then. :shrug:

Sorry about Kendon's cough and that sucks about your wallet! :growlmad:


----------



## MrsMM24

*KYLARS and ROSA* nice to see you all... No, there hasn't been much traffic in here as of lately.... Sorry to hear of you LO's cough, hope things get better soon. ROSA, one more week then! YAY!


*AFM...* CD29/14DPO: After a very hard and difficult day, I am back with a new goal. Our Angel's date has now passed, we conceived in May, so we are hoping now to have a dark pink sticky BFP by May! I am feeling AF symptoms, including the achy bbs but more cramping, AF is due in 2 days, there is still a chance for a late BFP, however, I am doubtful of that today. Just hoping not to have a cycle like the last which was well over 40 days. I am still a little sad, but my dedication is holding me higher than I was yesterday. I am now working towards a new TTC focus. Thank you ladies that said a prayer, had me in your thoughts, and left me kind words:flower::dust:

Oh, my last post yesterday was #3000!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Heather- hope poor baby ggets better. Seems he has a rough time with getting sick a lot, hope he sleeps it off today. Too bad you can't! 

MM- sorry its not a god day, but you are still with a chance. Just keep hoping! Its all you can control in this situation! 

Rosa- I think wait til they hear the heart beat on your tummy by doppler. you're pretty well and ready to go then!


----------



## MrsMM24

*NY* Thanks! And what a cuuuute Avatar pic that is!:flower:

*AFM...* CD30/15DPO: Well, I have not tested again, and won't until I am at least one day late, that would be Sunday. I did take my temp a couple times after I committed to stopping, because I was testing. Not really SS either, just noticing anything that is hard to ignore, which is nothing. Cramping has subsided alot and the achey bbs has also. I am still charting and you are welcome to STALK it! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend planned, that is filled with BFP testing, BFP :sex:, OV preparations, or just a plain excellent weekend!:dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

I dont know much about charting but yours looks pretty good doesnt it MRSM???
Good luck to you and hope AF does not show this weekend!


----------



## nypage1981

I also don't know much about the charting. I never did it but when I had begun for 3 days and ended up that I was already pregnant....but isnt yours being so high a good thing? Especially only 2 days til AF due? Hoping!


----------



## MrsMM24

*DEE and NY* Turns out, you all were right!! I am sooo nervous right now!


*AFM...* CD33/18DPO: I was suppose to test yesterday, but didn't I waited until I was later... you can read more in my journal.... BFP! Ladies.... :bfp: I am passed happy, but just as far passed scared. I booked an appt with my doc for Thursday since I have had a MC and we are going to move forward from there. I am cautious, very cautious.... I thank you all for your support in each way that it was given... I want to send an extra special thanks to my "Secret Santa" ladies!!! Read more in the journal... Let's go Feb BFPS!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

OMG!!! OMG!!! I am so flipping happy for you!!! Yeah!!!!!!! That is so amazing and wonderful!! Stick baby stick!!


----------



## Deethehippy

OMG MRSM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had this feeling about you (really) i even thought about you on sunday but then forgot to come here to see if you tested! Maybe i am turning psychic! I am soooo pleased for you and i know how scary it is when you have suffered loss but keep positive and we are all here to support you :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Oh and i forgot to add that i will start testing on the weekend so wish me luck too!


----------



## rosababy

MRSM!!!!! Congrats!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: That's incredible news!!!!

Dee, good luck testing!! This thread seems to have taken a good turn lately. :winkwink:


----------



## nypage1981

Yay!~!!! Yayyayayaayyayay!~ Bfp's make me so happy. Congrats to you and many women who have a MC go on to have a perfect baby the next time. I did! So worry, but dont let it consume you. 

And yay, I know how to read a chart. Lol


----------



## MrsMM24

*DEE* good luck Hun, testing, I think ROSA is right, this thread is picking up and it sounds like you are due for a sticky BFP!!!:dust:


:flower: I want to thank you all for your well wishes, thoughts, prayers, and :dust: that you have given over the last year. It has certainly helped me through, I am nervous as the lines are still rather light, but I am holding on.... Thank you so much for your support ladies, it means so much!:flower:


*AFM...* CD34/19DPO: I tested again this morning, still a BFP, it is still faint, hoping that it gets darker and darker and the results are good on Thursday! Pics in the journal! Let's go Feb BFPs!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

CONGRAT MRSM!!!! I'm so excited for you!! It's so wonderful that you finally got your bfp after such a bumpy journey. And it was a bit harder than most since you don't get your swimmers from the tap lol. You and DW must be just over the moon. This little one is going to be super sticky and you'll just be praying for him or her to come out lol. I love bfps, makes me wish for another one myself. 

Dee- Fingers tightly crossed for your bfp! You and MrsM could be bump buddies!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Congrats MRSM!!!!!!! We just have a coup,r more o go before out whole group has babies!!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

I don't :-( Testing BFN :-(


----------



## MrsMM24

DEE, hang in there Hun, it is still early! No :af: FXD!:dust:


I wanted to thank you ladies for your well wishes, please keep them coming... I have been spotting to light flow since Friday evening. I have more in my journal, just trying to remain calm until results on Wednesday. I will be sure to update...


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry to hear of the spotting MRSM - i really hope the results are good for you :hugs: Good luck and be sure to let us know :hugs: FX FX


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh, hang in there MrsM. Stick little bean!

Dee- I am so very sorry, I want this so badly for you and know your pain all too well. I will keep praying that it happens for you!

AFM- 3rd TRI!!!!!!!! Holy Crap! I really honestly didnt think I would make it past 12wks, let alone to 3rd tri! I am so thankful and feel so blessed!


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats on 3rd tri brandys! Its amazing to look at your baby and think that you never expected to make it past 10 weeks. 

hey Love- still doing the baby wearing stuff and if so what are you using now that he is bigger?


----------



## loveinbinary

MrsM- My thoughts are with you and your little bean. I had spotting at around 7 weeks, just like my previous miscarriage, and I was so sure I was losing this little one too. Had a scan that showed my perfect little peanut, with no reason for the bleeding. Then at 10 weeks I really had a scare. I started bleeding heavy red and past 3 large clots, one the size of my palm. I was so positive that I was holding my little one in my hand, but sure enough that little trouble maker was still there bouncing around. The couldn't figure out why I was bleeding but told me to take it easy. Try to keep good thoughts, maybe this little one is just a trouble making boy like the lot we've had so far. 

Brandy- Whooray for third tri!!!! It's time to believe it, you're going to have a happy little baby not too long from now. I'm so glad you've finally made it to this point. It's a hard road after a loss but this little one is going to be just perfect. 

ny- yep, still babywearing and absolutely loving it. I wear him every time I go out. I'm a big fan of buckle carriers, easy on and easy off. Right now I am in love with mei tei's. It's somewhere in the middle between wrapping and a buckle carrier. You tie it around your waist, put the baby in, cross the straps on your back and either tie in the or cross them in the front and tie in back if the straps are long enough. The mei tei I am ordering with my income tax is an Obimama. The are SOOOO comfortable and soft and they will last him well into toddlerhood when I start back wearing. Where do you live? There are babywearing groups and organizations all over the country. I can try to find one close to you. It's really the best way to get a feel for carriers as they have lending libraries where you can borrow carriers to check out so you aren't spending a fortune on something you might not like.


----------



## Deethehippy

:af: got me ladies :cry:

Onto cycle 3 since trying.......................


----------



## rosababy

Sorry to hear that, Dee. :hugs: You'll get there.

MrsM, I just saw your siggy. You poor thing. :hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so sorry MrsM :hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh MrsM! I am so very sorry! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

MM I am so sorry and frustrated for you. I know you are strong, positive, and will forge on to get your testing done and a you will get your sticky bean. Sorry you are dealing with this, but glad your docs are taking it seriously and not waiting until you have 3 losses to begin testing and figure this out. Good luck!

Love- I am on Thebabywearer.com and have finally purchased a FSOT SSC for my bday from OH- got a petite Robins Nest Birdie Buckle. I like it so far, am still training LO to love it though, he hates being worn right now. When he is a bit bigger, i will try back carry and see if he likes tha tmore. He hates being faced into me and tightly held. He seems to suddenly like the dumb Moby again, but its not supportive enough for him, so I may scour the net for a woven wrap now too! Im addicted to baby carriers:) I also want a Mai Tai, have been stalking them for a while too! I still have to practice with the buckle carrier when out and about...I feel like its complicated to get him into it and stuff still.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, and found a baby wearing group closest to me is 45 minutes away...and they arent super active, so not sure ill be attending anything there. I wish I could go to DC for the convention in june or july! That would be fun!


----------



## rosababy

What's in DC?! Come to visit me!! :thumbup:


----------



## loveinbinary

lol ny! Yes, it becomes a quick addiction... you could spend a small fortune on carriers. I am obsessed with Obimama featherweight mei tei's. They are made of linen and gauze. So comfy to wear and they breathe really well, which makes them an amazing summer carrier. I am finally getting one for myself from a friend who is selling hers. I use it all year because Roman is such a hot body that he tends to overheat if I dress him appropriately for the weather then wear him on top of that. I tried a Robyn's Nest mei tei, It was a little too big in the body for Roman so I wasn't too fond of it, but they do make smaller sizes and it was pretty comfy. If you need any help with carriers feel free to message me on facebook. I'm training to become a leader so that I can help other mama's with carriers.


----------



## nypage1981

good to know about the cooler mei tei because kian and i are pretty hot in the RNBB he is a heater too. im researching a wrap that can be turned into RS or mei tei so i just have something very flexible. 

Rosa- its a babywearing convention! lol. sounds so nerdy i know. It may be, but lots of information, classes, vendors, and just fun with women who baby wear. im not going, OH said no. lol.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Wow Rosa! I just realized you are already entering 2nd tri!!!!! Woohoo!


----------



## rosababy

I KNOW, can you believe it?! :shock:


----------



## BrandysBabies

So very very happy for you! Here's to smooth sailing the rest of the way!!


----------



## repogirl813

HELLO LADIES!!

Just wanted to stop in and say hello!! Have been super super busy lately so haven't had anytime at all, and what time i do have i spend with the kids!!! Got a promotion at work to a store manager so been hectic. 

Congrats on the bfp's lately and Dee and MRSM, hang in there, I know it's easier said then done!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Okay, I am about to have a serious breakdown! I dont know if I have shared this yet, but the company that my dh and I went to work for in Atlanta went bankrupt. Good news is that DH accepted a job in Dallas, Texas where my parents live. So I just got my insurance transfered and everything. I have called, NO JOKE, 30 different OBGYNs today and no one will take me because I am "too far along"!?!?!?!?!?!?! What?!?!?! So what am I suppose to do, go into labor and just show up at a hospital demanding a c-section?! I have freaking DIABETES! They are suppose to be monitoring me weekly from here on out!?!? I am in tears. I have the flu and I am in severe pain all the time with my RLS but not a single DR so far wants to deal with it?!? I don't know what to do!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Well, after calling a total of 35 offices I have been informed that no one will take me at 29wks because they do not want the responsibility put on them if something were to go wrong from this point on that potentially could have been the fault of the previous 29wks. I have been told that my ONLY option is to wait until I go into labor and just show up at the hospital closest to me and inform them that the baby has to be delivered by c-section and explain the situation. I was told that if I have any issues or concerns from here on out to go to the ER to be looked at! I Went this entire pregnancy thinking that I would be meeting Zoey early by scheduled c-section. But now I have to go into LABOR?!?


----------



## rosababy

Brandy, that SUCKS! :nope: Is there no way you can somehow stay where you are...schedule a c section? Not exactly close to your husband. Maybe work out a deal with his work or something? I mean, I know it sucks, but I think having to go to the ER without any prior doctors appointments sucks even more. Plus, at the end aren't we supposed to go in like every week for an appointment?


----------



## BrandysBabies

I am already in Texas. And yes, I am suppose to be seeing a DR every week from this point on. But like my mother has told me, women have been doing this forever without peeing in cups once a week, right? Lol! I am so scared of going into labor. When I had my MC in April, that was the worse pain I have ever felt and this baby is already 10 times the size that one was.


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sorry about your situation brandy :hugs: 
Don't be scared about going into labour hun, usually the pains start slowly and then build up so it probably wouldnt be like the miscarriage.
Why were you having a scheduled c-section, was that your choice or was it due to the diabetes?

Hope you can work something out :flower:


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- that's horrible. Can you sign a waver or anything stating that you will not hold whatever new doctor responsible were anything to go wrong that is a direct result of the previous 29 weeks? I would stop calling places and just start walking in. People can be so rude and dismissive over the phone because they don't have to deal with directly. Walk in and demand to speak to someone in charge aside from the front desk assistant. Explain to them you have diabetes and had a horrible miscarriage previously. Make them see that it important that you receive prenatal care. If they still won't take you I would contact children and family services and explain to them that you have been in search of prenatal care and have been continuously denied. Perhaps they would be able to find someone to take you on.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks for the advise ladies!

Dee- Yes I am having a c-section because of my diabetes and having had 2 previous c-sections already.

Love- I called family and children services yesterday. They are the ones that actually told me to show up at the ER in labor. The problem is that I have moved to the worst state there is for health care right now. Did you know that Texas just did away with PLANNED PARENTHOOD?!? Yup! So all of the women that were going there now have to go to private practices, which means they all have waiting lists and no one is willing to bend.


----------



## BrandysBabies

UPDATE!!!!!!

I have found an OBGYN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well actually, I ended up calling the closest hospital here and it just so happens that they have a Women's clinic attached to the hospital that will take me. I have my first appt on the 26th!! Yeah!!!! I explained the situation to the woman on the phone and she was beside herself upset about it and set me up right away. I have also lucked out in the fact that the hospital that it is attached to has been voted "the best place to have a baby"! They have a state of the art maternity unit and a level 4 neonatal! So I am officially in good hands!!! I am so relieved!!!


----------



## rosababy

Great news, brandy! very happy for you!


----------



## Swepakepa3

So nice to hear that brandy!!!

OK ladies so i have been MIA for sometime now, but i'm back in action.!!! 


So after all my insurance drama, things are finally in place..

I have started IUI with injectables, been using 150iui Folistim, had my first ultrasound today, 2 folicles!! 13.5 and 14cm..... next ultrasound scheduled for monday!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Swep


----------



## rosababy

Hi, Swep! :hi: Gosh, it's been a long time! This thread kind of fell away from us didn't it? I wonder what how REady's doing? Two follies...sounds like you're getting ready! Very exciting! Do you know about when the iui will be?


----------



## Swepakepa3

no, continuing with the 150 folistim, then follow up on Monday, then we should find out but i'm guessing Wednesday or Thursday....

Thanks Ladies


----------



## Swepakepa3

Ultrasound today only showed 1 folicle 15cm on the left, she thought the other one Saturday may have been a cyst. :(


----------



## rosababy

Well shoot! Does that mean you'll do the iui anyway, just with one follie, or keep stimming?


----------



## Swepakepa3

Don't knOw.... Still waiting on call back from a nurse


----------



## nypage1981

Hi swepa! Hope your uterus is back into the game and ready to start fresh and give you that bfp!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Ok well ultrasound today saw 4 folicles!! looks like good i think... ultrasound again tomorrow!


----------



## rosababy

That's great news, Swep! :happydance:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Just took my ovidral!!!! IUI scheduled for tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Deethehippy

OOh exciting Swep! - wishing you tons of luck :flower:

I am testing BFN and feel the same as any other month to be honest - think i am out again :nope:

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## MrsMM24

*SWEP* sounds like a great increase and all systems a go, Good Luck!:dust:


----------



## loveinbinary

Swep! That's wonderful! Fingers tightly crossed for a bfp this month! when will you get to test?

Sorry I've been absent ladies. We moved last week and don't have internet. Well, we sort of have internet. I'm using my iphone to power internet for my computer. Anyways, this place is amazing. I'll post pictures as soon as we are done unpacking. 

Mini Roman update- He's been fully crawling for a while now and last week he was pulling himself up onto things and is now trying to walk while holding on to something. He's growing too fast!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh wow, these precious months are insane how much they learn by leaps and bounds. Kian isnt moving yet, but im not in any hurry!


----------



## rosababy

Swep, yay!! ARe you done now? So excited for you!

love, good to see you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

FX for you SWEP!


----------



## rosababy

ANDREA!!! :hi: Long time no see! How are things? What's your story now, where are you in your ttc journey?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! Been a super busy week. I had my first appt with my new ob on Monday. It went great! I really like them a lot! They sent me over for a growth scan on Wednesday and we got some pretty shocking news. My diabetes has affected the baby's size. At 31wks she is measuring at 5lb 10oz!!!!! Because of this i will be having weekly scans from here until my c-section. There is a higher risk of stillborn so they want to monitor her very closely. They said to expect her to be 9.5-10lbs! Glad i havent bought any newborn diapers or clothes! lol!

Anyway, here are pics from Wed.

First pic confirming that Zoey is indeed a Zoey! Lol!

Second pic is profile of her face.

Third pic is her face. Look how chunky her cheeks are!
 



Attached Files:







PART_1332983899577.jpeg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1









PART_1332983930021.jpeg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 2









PART_1332984145224.jpeg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Deethehippy

Look what i just got ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't believe it and i am shaking!
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BrandysBabies

OMG!!!! Dee!!!!!!! There is no denying that line!!!! Wow!!!! Stick baby! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

CONGRATS DEE!!!! yippie!!

I have my beta scheduled for 4/12/12....

but i have a question: anyone experience cramping/pressure down there that goes all the way around to my back and bum..... I did the BD last night and it was so painful, never experienced that before... DH said he thought i felt a little swollen..... This is following my IUI on thursday


----------



## Deethehippy

I don't have cramps as such at the moment but a general feeling of pressure and low back achey, OH wanted to BD last night but i wouldnt lol so could be a good sign??


----------



## Swepakepa3

I feel like its too soon to really be anything but I guess you never know


----------



## rosababy

Dee, WOWZA!!! :wohoo: Congrats!!!!

Swep, sorry you're in pain. Maybe your area is just aggravated from the IUI?


----------



## nypage1981

dee Congrats!!! wooohooO!!

Brandy= lovely Ultrasounds! glad you are still having a girl and glad the doc is all figured out. 

Sweap- i was horribly crampy a week before AF due and thought was coming early and turns out in retrospect that was implantation. So you never know! that would be about right for you....takes a couple days for impltantation I believe.


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- That is definitely a little Zoey! No mistaking that! I'm so glad this new doctor is working out so well, especially with all you had to go through to get to this point. Looks like she already has some chubby little thighs!! Will they do the c-section early if she starts gaining too quickly?

Dee!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: That is SOOOO wonderful!!! My fingers are tightly crossed that this is a super sticky one. Did you do anything differently? I'm so happy for you. 

Yesterday DH and I went to my sister's baby shower. I definitely have the baby fever, but DH is nowhere near ready to try for another one. Roman is getting so big so fast. I love every minute I spend with him but I can't wait to be pregnant again.


----------



## BrandysBabies

loveinbinary said:


> Brandy- That is definitely a little Zoey! No mistaking that! I'm so glad this new doctor is working out so well, especially with all you had to go through to get to this point. Looks like she already has some chubby little thighs!! Will they do the c-section early if she starts gaining too quickly?
> 
> Dee!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: That is SOOOO wonderful!!! My fingers are tightly crossed that this is a super sticky one. Did you do anything differently? I'm so happy for you.
> 
> Yesterday DH and I went to my sister's baby shower. I definitely have the baby fever, but DH is nowhere near ready to try for another one. Roman is getting so big so fast. I love every minute I spend with him but I can't wait to be pregnant again.

Lord, I hope so! Lol! It's getting hard to walk. I have another scan today and will ask more questions.


----------



## MrsMM24

*DEE* I totally teared up at your lovely pink lines! OMG!!! I have seen all the ups and downs of your journey on here on BnB. I am past happy for you and OH! I hope that you have set up an appt with the doc and have one of the healthiest, happiest 9 mos we have all ever seen!:dust::flower:


*BRANDY* what lovely scans Hun! I am sooo glad that you were able to get a doc in your new area. And even better that you liked them!


*LOVE* welcome back Hun!


*AFM...* Not much to report on ladies, STILL just waiting for that ugly AF so that I can jump back in to the TTC arena!! I have been VERY busy recently with work and now with our possible move at the end of the month, I am always so very exhausted:dust:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Not much new for me :) just hanging around having surgery on Tuesday for a bugger of a "complex" cyst on my left ovary.....as of right now its looking slim for our chances of ever conceiving but I'm still "lurking" in the threads and snooping :) lol....how are you ladies?? Looks like we are about to see lots more babies!!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Andrea- I can't quite see, what is your avatar picture?


----------



## Deethehippy

My digi just now still says 2-3 - is that ok ladies?? I wanted to get a 3+


----------



## MrsMM24

*DEE* that still seems about right, no worries, things are progressing. Try to stay calm and enjoy the next 9 months!:flower:


*AFM...* Well,I have been gone a few days, in that time, AF arrived on Thursday midday, then we were out looking at homes, and then there was Easter yesterday (Happy Easter - belated) and today, absolutely no spotting, no sign of AF as she ended yesterday evening. So, my doc was called Friday and I have my HSG scheduled for this Thursday! Sooo much going on. But I am happy AF has come and gone and we are looking at TTC again in a couple weeks. Looks like I have a testing date, tentatively... YAY, seems like forever. Hoping we will have an NY Baby brewing! :dust:


----------



## Swepakepa3

:witch: damn witch got me....... oh well what can i say other then maybe next month..

good luck everyone


----------



## Deethehippy

So sorry Swep :hugs::hugs: Keep onwards and do not give give up, good luck for next try :hugs::hugs:


----------



## rosababy

So sorry, Swep. :hugs: That sucks.


----------



## nypage1981

Stupid AF. On to the next. One of these "nexts" will become the one. Just doesn't seem so right now.


----------



## Swepakepa3

I agree nypage..... just not our turn yet.... maybe one day


----------



## nypage1981

maybe in this round the first try was just a primer. so either 2nd or lucky 3rd! gotta keep thinking like that otherwise it wont ever seem possible


----------



## ready4baby

Good morning, lovely, lovely ladies...I have to apologize for bailing on you for such a long time. While I was on maternity leave, I hardly ever touched my computer! I've kept up with several of you on facebook from my iphone, but that's about it! Brandy & Rosa--woohoo! How are you girls? Dee, so very, very, very happy for you :) Congratulations mama! And MrsM, I'm sorry for your loss... I just bumped back a few pages to see what's up, so I'm sure I've missed much more than that.

I'm back at work which SUCKS! I try to find the positive things where I can; for example, I acutally get quiet moments to myself (what!?) to read online and drink a cup of coffee and get back on bnb. But leaving my little one is so,so,so hard...it breaks my heart more often than not. I'm attaching a pic of him, 14 weeks old already. I've missed you girls, and I'm grateful for those of you that I've connected with already on FB :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Happy Easter 057.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Deethehippy

Thanks Ready - i got the 3+ on the digi a couple days ago too :happydance:
Your little man is so handsome  and growing loads already! :flower:


----------



## rosababy

ready!! Your little man is sooooo adorable! 14 weeks already?! Wow. :nope: 

I'm doing great, thanks for asking! Baby is a mango today and we have our 20 week scan in 10 days!! :yipee:


----------



## nypage1981

I cannot wait for Rosa's scan! just sayin


Ready- i love your pics on FB, so glad we are freinds on there. Plus, love your little dude's style, our boys have the same kinda style:)


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> I cannot wait for Rosa's scan! just sayin

:blush: awww, thanks hun!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw Ready!! You little guy is gorgeous!! Thanks for checking in on us!

Rosa!!!!! 19wks already?!? That is insane!! I am so very very happy for you!! Can not wait to see your miracle baby's scan!!

AFM- Almost 34wks and seriously feeling it. I don't mean to complain, as I would go through it all over again, but I am sooooooooo over this! Lol! It is like 4am before I fall asleep every night due to severe heartburn and RLS. I am already carrying around the weight of a full term baby and her movements are getting very painful. I find out on the 23rd what my c-section date is, and while I want her to stay in as long as she needs I am hoping they will take her closer to term (37wks) then due date. They said they are looking at around 39wks right now which is only 39 days, but 38 sounds a lot better to me! Lol!


----------



## nypage1981

Maybe she will just come early on her own account brandy! Thats what mine did, although he was pretty small, but strong and ready to rock! And now he is bigger than most babies his age and he is DEF not acting like a preemie! I hated the acid reflux heart burny stuff. that was aweful .


----------



## Kylarsmom

Swep- glad u r back!!!! So exciting about the iui !!!!

Dee- congrats congrats congrats!!!!!!!

Miss u guys! I see must of u on fb so forget to check this! We have severe tornados coming in tonight hoping its not as bad as they think it will be!


----------



## ready4baby

Thanks girls :) I love my little man like crazy and we think he's pretty fun (except when he's screaming)... He has a new trick this weekend--when he's lying on his back, he wants to get up. He'll grab on our fingers and pull himself up to sitting and then to standing just holding hands. This if my first baby obviously, but is it early to be wanting to stand ALL the time?

Dee, I love your news :happydance: You guys must be thrilled...when will you tell the kids?

Rosa, bump picture?! I can't believe how far along you are :) When is the scan?

Ny, I love the pics of your chunky monkey too and I also love that you tell it like it is. Some days these boys scream and it sucks 

Brandy, I soooo empathize. The last month or two is tough. I remember stomach acid free flowing into my mouth and nose so that I had to swallow it back down. YUCK and MEH. You're nearing the finish line!


----------



## nypage1981

lol yes, the acid was awwwwweful.

Ready, sounds like he will be a busy baby! not sure whats norm anymore. lol. theyre always surprising. 

heather hope you guys did ok with the storms! 

we had tornado warnings and storms yesterday and i didnt even know it. lol. i was so busy in my own little world. today it snowed. wtf? nothing to stick to the ground just lurries. weather gone mad.


----------



## MrsMM24

I hope everyone was safe from the tornadoes this past weekend.

:hi: ladies, doing a quick check in... Lovely little babies on this thread. 

DEE :dust::dust:


*AFM...* well, I was gone for a few extra days. Had my HSG on Thursday, all is clear to continue to TTC. I updated my journal so go there for full info disclosure. I am looking forward to be testing this month!!:dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck MrsM :hugs: & thank you :flower:


----------



## rosababy

ready4baby said:


> Rosa, bump picture?! I can't believe how far along you are :) When is the scan?

Scan is next Monday!!! :wohoo: I can't WAIT to see my LO and to make sure everything is healthy. Also looking forward to knowing team :pink: or team :blue: Let's take a poll! 

Bump pic on my journal. Here's the link:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/900338-rosababys-journey-ivf-bfp-62.html


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohh my pic was my ultrasound pics of my youngest who is 3 and a half :( time flies!


----------



## ready4baby

Rosa, you skinny-mini, cute bump! I feel like I was way bigger than that at 19 weeks but I'd have to pull out my pics to tell. I'm a terrible gender guesser (was totally wrong about my little guy) but I'm going to be on team blue for you. You're carrying so tiny and in front--that's my vote!


----------



## rosababy

Interesting! Lots of people have guessed boy for me. 5 more day!! :happydance: Tomorrow, I hear the heartbeat again. :cloud9: Still haven't felt any movement, which worries me. I think maybe I felt something a week ago, but am not sure.


----------



## nypage1981

girl!


----------



## ready4baby

rosababy said:


> Interesting! Lots of people have guessed boy for me. 5 more day!! :happydance: Tomorrow, I hear the heartbeat again. :cloud9: Still haven't felt any movement, which worries me. I think maybe I felt something a week ago, but am not sure.

Try not to worry about not feeling it yet...that varies so much from person to person! Anything out of the norm in your belly is very likely to be the lo. I think in the beginning it's hard to know what it's "supposed" to feel like, but you will recognize him/her really soon! What's your guess?


----------



## Kylarsmom

I say boy just bc that tends to be the trend in this group lol


----------



## Deethehippy

I think team :kiss::pink: for Rosa.


----------



## rosababy

haha, thanks ladies! I think Dee and NY say girl because they know that's what I'm hoping for. :winkwink: Honestly, I'd be happy with boy or girl and I don't have any feelings either way. :shrug: Just healthy. I'm starting to worry about that (probably because I have nothing else to worry about!) and I just hope everything is fine.


----------



## Deethehippy

rosababy said:


> haha, thanks ladies! I think Dee and NY say girl because they know that's what I'm hoping for. :winkwink: Honestly, I'd be happy with boy or girl and I don't have any feelings either way. :shrug: Just healthy. I'm starting to worry about that (probably because I have nothing else to worry about!) and I just hope everything is fine.

Actually i really didn't know that! LOL I am awful at reading peoples journals thoroughly. I just thought girl for some reason - honest! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

LOL! Well you're like the only one then. Everyone seems to think it's a boy! Which will be totally fine. :cloud9: Either really. Just want a healthy, happy baby. I always thought it was so cliche when people said that, but now I understand.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to say hi:hi: and also to give a quick update....


*AFM...* I need 1-2 more temps to confirm it, but I think that I am in the TWW for sure! I had 2 donations at the beginning and end the suspected fertile period, so we shall see. My monitor gave me 2 peaks and so I wait!! Still soooo much going on, we are moving into our new house, should be there by the weekend, and work has been super busy, not to mention our DD is finishing up the 3rd grade. I'm updating my journal...:dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hi ladies! I have a Zoey update!


I had my ob appt and growth scan yesterday. We got great news, baby is only weighing a week ahead now!!! 6lbs2oz. She was measuring 5lbs10oz at 30wks, which was 4wks ahead at the time!
so my ob was super happy and said that we can look forward to having a normal size baby! Also, they scheduled my section for May 23rd! So exactly one month to go!


----------



## rosababy

brandy, almost there!! :yipee: You must be getting super excited now!

mrsm, yay!! When will you test? good luck!!

Ladies, I'm on team BLUE!!! :blue: I guess it was meant to be because of this thread! :haha: Pics in my journal. :cloud9:

Kylarsmom, you'll have to update the title!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Aw!!!! Yea Rosa!!!!!!!!! A baby boy!!!!


----------



## ready4baby

Congrats Rosa!!! A little boy...what do I get for guessing right? ;) That's awesome...either way is awesome really but he'll be a mama's boy for sure!

Good news Brandy--you must be dying for May23rd to get here! It must be great to be able to plan for the exact day baby arrives :thumbup:


----------



## BrandysBabies

I really pushed for 38wks as i am having trouble keeping anything down. I throw up at least twice a day. My OB said that if it was up to her she would, but 39wks is hospital policy. She did ay however that if I go into labor before that that all I have to do is go to L&D and they would do the section then. You don't know how tempted I am to try to bring on labor at term just to get this baby out!


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy! Wooot!!! Only a month left!!! That's so exciting!!! I can't believe how fast the time has gone. I can't wait to see this little princess!!

Rosa- Congrats!! I promise little boys are AMAZING. I was initially hoping for a little girl, but I wouldn't trade my little man for anything. Plus, now you can have the perfect little mommy's boy. Any names picked yet?

Sorry I've been on so sporadically. I've been busy trying to get everything unpacked... still lol. Roman said his first word on the 11th!!!! He said... "mama!" My heart completely melted. He's getting so big. I can't believe in 4 months he'll be a year old. Time is going way too fast. I want my little man back.


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Rosa on a boy :thumbup::blue: I was wrong! 

Hope everyone is ok :flower:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brandy omgosh :) your about to pop!!! OMGOSH OMGOSH!! I miss you ladies!! I need to get on here more!


----------



## BrandysBabies

In hospital having contractions! Will update when I know something


----------



## loveinbinary

OMG!!! You may get to have your little one early!! And with her being a big girl already she'll be just fine!! EEEEK!!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck Brandy - How exciting!!!! :happydance:





I have had some spotting yesterday and go for a early scan today at 11.30 - please wish me luck - not feeling at all positive :nope:


----------



## Deethehippy

Look everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so thrilled and excited, my scan today showed that i am expecting twins!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







twins1.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nypage1981

WHAT THE HELL?!?!??! DEEEEE TWINS??? omg. I just pissed myself. congrats! off to your journall....


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy, GOOD LUCK! So excited for you :) Can't wait to hear some good news...

Dee, holy crapola!! What a shock, and how very special :hugs: Congratulations x2!!!!


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee!!!!! I can't believe it TWINS!!!! Your journey has finally paid off, after two rough losses you are having TWO perfect little babies. I'm so excited for you!! And a tiny bit jealous lol. You definitely deserve this. How is your husband taking it?

Brandy- any news?!?!?


----------



## rosababy

Holy crap!! DEE?!?! Where the heck did THAT come from???? Are you excited????

Brandy, good luck!! This is getting exciting again!


----------



## Deethehippy

I am sooooooo excited and sooo emotional and sooo shocked (also dog tired and sick too lol) :hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Back home. They kept me overnight to monitor me, but apperently I am just having very painful braxton hicks. Kinda sad even though I know she should bake a little longer.

Dee!!!!!! Omg!!!! This is amazing!!!! Twins!!! Off to read your journal!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies....I haven't been on here in forever :) hope everyone is doing okay!! I miss you ladies! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-miracle-story-added-so-thankful-god-139.html

Page 139.....I'm BACK!


----------



## MrsMM24

*DEE* OMG!!! This is AWESOME! I am trembling, like I just got the news myself!! YAY! What a lovely lovely suprise and blessing to an emotional roller coaster of a TTC journey! Soooo happy for you! H&H 9 mos times 2!!!!


*AFM...* Well... my temp is still elevated, AF is likely due this weekend. Not sure how my cycle will rebound after the last MC so we shall see. I am feeling fine, all the moving, and working, and organizing, I am not only so busy that I haven't been regularly on BnB, but also not thinking much of SS... FXD for myself and everyone through this weekend, I will see you back on Monday!!:dust: I'm updating my journal...:dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you MrsM - i am still in shock! :happydance:


Wishing you lots of luck that AF stays away :hugs: xxxx


----------



## BrandysBabies

:( Had a horrible OB appt today. Had a new male OB come in with the head nurse into my tiny room and get on to me for my diabetes and the fact that I have gained 20lbs in the last 7 weeks. First off, I AM controlling my diabetes!! And secondly, I am not doing anything different as far as eating or activity than I was before the last 7 weeks. I have only gained 20lbs the ENTIRE pregnancy!! I was in tears by time I left and they are talking about wanting to take her earlier just to ensure that she doesnt get too big. Go ahead!!!! That way I wont have to see any of you stupid DRs ever again!! I have no control other than what I am already doing to ensure she is healthy and happy. They were upset that I didnt bring in my blood sugar monitor, well I would have if you had told me I needed to!! I was told to bring it in next Monday, like it's going to matter a week before I deliver?!?!? Morons!! I am sorry, It just upsets me all over again every time I think about it! At my scan afterward with the high risk specialist, she assured me that the baby is only in the 61% percentile and that my sudden weight gain is probably water weight as my ankles are swollen now and werent before. 

So now my mission is to do everything in my power to bring on labor before my appt next week as I will be damned if I go through another day like today! I am term tomorrow!! Yeah!!! Isn't the point for this to be as happy and relaxed time as possible?! Instead I have been made to feel like I am causing harm to my baby, which has really stressed me out!

Sorry, mini rant over!! I just hope that DR isnt the one delivering me!


----------



## Swepakepa3

no such luck.....onto round #3...... then i'm calling it quits


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy- I'm so sorry you have to put up with such horrible people. Just remember that little girl of yours is so worth it. I hope she comes on her own like you want her to. Can't you tell that nurse that you don't want him to be tending to you since he's such an ass?

Swep- why are you calling it quits? Have you thought about IVF? That's how Rosa got her super sticky little boy!


----------



## Deethehippy

Swep - i know its soul destoying and :cry::cry: to keep getting BFN's but please don't give up yet hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sometimes at the point of dispair is when you are closest, try not to think about it too much but keep on with the treatments :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## rosababy

swep, I'm sorry about your bfn. :hugs: They just plain suck, no matter how many you've had. Have you considered ivf? Have you had all of the tests done?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Swep I am so sorry darling :( I know the feeling right about now :( bless your heart :hugs: :hug:

Brandy I am so sorry the docs treat you like that how dare they :( I hope baby girl comes really soon for you sweetie so you don't have to go back to those morons :( so sorry lots of love to you!

As you can all see in my ticker....we are down to our last options. Doing a cycle of injectibles (Femara + Follistim + Trigger Shot)this time around...then July if I'm not preg. which I doubt I will be because my one tube isn't working at all and the other tube is having ISSUES its too small the doc says and he told me my two boys were PLAIN OUT MIRACLES and a MEDICAL MYSTERY...but he said MAYBE we should try a round of injectibles (its free with my insurance) to see if ONE MORE MIRACLE can happen...again if not IVF for July :happydance:


----------



## rosababy

Wow, Andrea. You've been through so much. :hugs: Does your insurance cover ivf? Let me know if you have any questions about it! I seem to be an expert. :wacko: Not something I'd like to say, but it is what it is. Good luck, my dear! When do you do this last round before ivf?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

DH is TDY right now so he's not here...this month is outta the pic :( but end of May when new cycle starts :) I will do the injectibles just without insemination of any sort or else my insurance wouldn't cover the medications :) well doctor is getting me "extra" meds this cycle so I can use some for IVF...we have IVF scheduled for July...but I can push it back if I want to try more cycles with just injectibles and " save" some injectibles so I have less to pay for my IVF :) I cannot wait though I am so very excited just sucks to say that if it doesn't work the first time I probably can't do another cycle as my insurance will not cover anything IVF related :( but I am PRAYING for ONE last miracle :) I was told today I was a miracle b/c my two boys are a medical mystery :)....my first one was with my first hubby....I had a miscarriage then got pregnant with Tyler the cycle after the miscarriage. Then with Trysten I was dating someone who had less than 1,000 per mui of spermies...when it should have been 20-70 million plus the fact both of my tubes aren't really working at all!!! I have TWO miracle boys :) now if I only could have one more I'd be a very happy lady LOL


----------



## Swepakepa3

Thanks everyone for the support.

It's an emotional and financial hardship on me right now. I've paid over $4,000 in fertility treatments already. Im limited in the number of prescriptions i can have filled and i'm already at 3/8 (with me paying out of pocket the last 2 months for the Hcg trigger), not sure how much more my wallet can take. Plus i'm freaking out about not having enough medication to complete this cycle, they up'd my dose b/c eggs not growing like they are suppose to, i didn't have any trouble the past 2 months, so its not leaving me much hope for this one..

We have friend getting married in Hawaii in April so if i doesn't happen now we will have to wait until after that, so we will be able to go.

We would like to try IVF but that won't be for some time

So we shall see


Hope everyone is doing well, and wish you the best of luck!
:dust: :hugs:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Yes all diagnostic testing has been completed...

NOTHING WRONG with either of us.... two healthy people which is why this is all the more frustrating...Sort of wish there was something wrong .... then we would have an explanation..


----------



## BrandysBabies

Had a great appt today!! Yeah! I saw a different OB and he was super nice. I can not believe I am in the single digits!!! Only 8 days and I meet my daughter!! Roll on next Wednesday!! Oh and listen to how insane this is?!? I have gain 21lbs in the last 2 weeks!?!? 11lbs since last Monday?!? BUT, they figured out that I am retaining major water. They could barely see her on the scan today because I was holding so much water. At least its not baby! Lol!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

That is awesome :) Soooo ready to see her pics when she is born :)


----------



## MrsMM24

*BRANDY* That is awesome news, you are almost there... so good that it is mostly water.... 


*AFM...* Not much, CD8, just concentrating on scheduling donations and staying healthy! GL to all May testers and see you in June to the rest!:dust:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I didn't ovulate....apparently. And I needed AF to come on May 31st and I have a HORRIBLE dreadful feeling that meds won't be here in time for the new cycle looks like its gonna be au natural :(


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies! I am so very very sorry that I didnt update throughout the last couple of days. It was pretty nerve wracking. Miss Zoey Mae Taylor came into the world at 10:45am on Wednesday the 23rd. I gave birth to a 3 month old!! She weighed in at 10lb 10oz!?!?!?!? The c-section went very well (will write birth story later). Zoey was born screaming and we got immediate skin to skin in recovery and I got to breast feed. Such an amazing bonding time. Then the took her to do their test and found that she was not transitioning well. She would forget to breath and her blood sugar kept dropping really low so she went to NICU for 2 days with a feeding tube and living in the little oxygen tent. They then had to intro her to formula because My milk hadnt dropped yet and her sugars weren't maintaining. I was so upset but we are working at the breast now that we are home plus my milk has come in so I am pumping like a mad woman and producing enough now that Zoey is no longer on formula. Anyway, we are home and doing well and loving life. Here she is!!
 



Attached Files:







P4200287.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 10









P4200297.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 12









P4220348.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 13









298.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Omgosh congratulations!!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

OMG! Brandy! She is beautiful :happydance: Congratulations 
Such a good weight lol Well done to you. xxx


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy she is just precious!!! Congrats!!! I can't believe she is already here, seems like just a few weeks ago you had gotten your bfp!


----------



## rosababy

Brandy, what a big girl you had!! :shock: She's gorgeous! So glad she's doing well now.

Swep, how did I miss this?



Swepakepa3 said:


> Yes all diagnostic testing has been completed...
> 
> NOTHING WRONG with either of us.... two healthy people which is why this is all the more frustrating...Sort of wish there was something wrong .... then we would have an explanation..

I'm so sorry, that is so incredibly frustrating. :hugs: I know how you feel. I was always hoping for a reason. I just wanted to know what was wrong so we could fix it. :hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Brandy, so excited for you! Congratulations on your sweet girl!!! I can't believe how big she is...my Gavin is 5 months and only 4 pounds bigger than her :) Love the last picture with both little ones. I hope your recovery is going smoothly!

Dee have you adjusted to your double blessing yet? :rofl:


----------



## Deethehippy

Kinda Ready LOL We have the scan on thursday so just wanting that to all be ok


----------



## Swepakepa3

rosababy said:


> Brandy, what a big girl you had!! :shock: She's gorgeous! So glad she's doing well now.
> 
> Swep, how did I miss this?
> 
> 
> 
> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> Yes all diagnostic testing has been completed...
> 
> NOTHING WRONG with either of us.... two healthy people which is why this is all the more frustrating...Sort of wish there was something wrong .... then we would have an explanation..
> 
> I'm so sorry, that is so incredibly frustrating. :hugs: I know how you feel. I was always hoping for a reason. I just wanted to know what was wrong so we could fix it. :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh well nothing we can do... onto IVF.... really hoping it works soon b/c i'm running out of insurance errrr


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Praying for your :bfp:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hi ladies! I wish I could find more time to come here and chat. I keep telling myself to take some time to, but before I know it the day has gotten away from me. Last night was our first all nighter. I still dont know what was wrong with her, but Zoey cried all night long. She finally wore herself out and fell asleep around 4am. She seems much better today though. I on the other had feel like a zombie as well. I have added some pics of my girl to my signature. We had ourselves a little photo shoot yesterday with my new camera. I think they turned out pretty good. Anyway, I will check back in when I can!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

What an angel she is :) 

....my trigger shot worked :)
 



Attached Files:







ANDINEW2.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## loveinbinary

Brandy! She's such a little cutie!!! You don't need to apologize for not having any time to come chit chat. Our thread has died down a lot since so many babies have popped into the picture. It's just so hard to find time with a little one. 

Andrea, I'm not sure what I'm looking at. I see a lot of positives, but I don't know what that means in relation to your treatment. Is that your bfp?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

No not pregger....gonna test out trigger to negative!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Omg congrats brandy! 
Dee! Twins?!? Omg!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMGOSH :) hey everyone :) glad to see us all back :)


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom said:


> Omg congrats brandy!
> Dee! Twins?!? Omg!!

I think it's time to update our title! We have more little boys coming now! Two more little girls!


----------



## Deethehippy

We found out yesterday we are expecting identical twin girlies! :twingirls: I feel like the luckiest lady alive :cloud9::cloud9:
They are slightly concerned about a 12% difference in size as it could be early signs of twin to twin transfusion syndrome but i am being monitored regularly 

Our beautiful girls:
 



Attached Files:







Twin-1.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1









Twin-2.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rosababy

Congrats, Dee!!! :happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I can't wait to see all these babies...MORE babies :) we've already seen lots of them but the more the merrier :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Dee!! I am so happy for you I could cry!! You have been through so much an now look at you! 16wks with twin girls!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Thank you Brandy :hugs: Zoey looks so gorgeous in her piccies  Hope you and her are doing well? xx


----------



## loveinbinary

Dee!! Awww!! Two perfect little princesses!! I'm so happy for you.

So... I'm starting to get really frustrated. DH and I are WTT until he finds a good job in Ohio so we can move closer to my family but I am SOOO broody... I have the Mirena IUD so the odds of an oopsie baby are nearly nonexistent. Roman is 10 months old and I love him more than I could have ever imagined, but I'm dying to be pregnant again.


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks Dee! Zoey is doing great! She is already trying to hold her head up and look around. You can just see the little wheels turning in her head. She wants to be up and running around with her big brother so bad. I think she acted like a newborn for all of 10 minutes before she decided she was too bored with that. She is so alert and already trying to rule the house. I think I am going to have a run for my money with this one!


----------



## ready4baby

Love, you funny thing! You're ready to be preggers again, big time, huh? I can understand it...it's an amazing experience to create this little being and get to know him/her... And there are SOME things about being pregnant that I miss :) We are thinking to start ttc early next year when Gavin is a little over one. What does DH think? Does he want to wait still, or is it just a logistics thing?

Brandy, she is GORgeous! :) 

Dee, so happy for you and your two princesses...

Does anyone else have the experience of feeling like they are doing everything for LO? I don't get as much hands on help from DH as I kinda thought I would...it's pretty much me & baby, except here and there when Daddy plays with him for a little bit or I specifically ask him to do something for us. HMM.


----------



## loveinbinary

ready- I'm more than ready. I'm so broody (but I don't let dh know that). Last night I had a dream about getting a bfp and taking test after test to be sure. It felt so real that I wanted to run out and buy a test. I wish we could start trying now but we are looking to move out of state to be by my family (since dh's parents have pretty much blown us off entirely). So right now we are looking to find him a job out there before we move. After we move and get settled into a place, ttc shouldn't be much of an issue since the money would be there. He was raised an only child so he is content with just one but is agreeing to more... eventually. He's in no hurry for more. Roman could be 10 before he'd actively want a second one. Even then he much prefers older babies/children to newborns. 

DH was like that in the beginning. I felt like I was doing everything for Roman (not that I minded) on top of taking care of the house as well as DH and myself. It was overwhelming!! We fought about it quite a bit but now he does really well with helping out. I think it's because I had to go back to work full time and his hours got cut so he is mostly home with Roman during the day. I think he sees how difficult it is to juggle everything and decided that I really couldn't do it alone. Maybe you should try talking to him and let him know how you feel?


----------



## ready4baby

LOL, love, I hope you can try for that bfp before you chew your arm off! I hope DH can find a job and get you guys moved and settled...it seems like it has been a long process of hoping to move because I think you were talking about it while we were pregnant still. Roman is a cutie--and so big! 

I wasn't surprised to be doing all the baby stuff initially because I was on leave from work and nursing. I thought it would be different once I went back to work and it really isn't...I had a number of weeks of really feeling bitter. That's passed for the most part, but I still feel weighed down by how unequal things are at home. I love spending time with Gavin so that gets me through but...I know it's not fair. I have tried to discuss it, but I hate fighting, and DH is so bogged down with working and insomnia that I can see he doesn't have a lot of patience and energy to give. I understand now why the #1 thing couples fight about is division of labor after baby. I even got the book "baby proofing your marriage" when I was pregnant. I knew this would be an issue, but I suck at resolving it!! :)


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready- not a bad idea! Maybe if I start chewing my arm off dh will agree to start trying so I'll stop :rofl: It really has been a long process. We did end up moving at the end of March to a 2 bedroom with loft, 2.5 bath townhome with a finished basement. Roman is so much happier here and so are we. I don't particularly want to move again but I'm just not happy where we are (in life not our home). There has always been a great deal of tension with the inlaws and since Roman was born it has only gotten worse. To spare the long boring details, we only see them on holidays and birthdays now. It involves us going out to lunch with them and pa (dh's grandpa), the inlaws sit at one end of the table, we sit at the other and pa sits in the middle. They don't talk to me and say minimal to dh, they don't really look at Roman, talk to him or even touch him for that matter. For an hour we go out and pretend to be a family, which I am sick of. Mother's day we normally do one celebration and combine dh's birthday (since they are just days apart) but this year his parents decided not to celebrate Mother's Day, just his birthday. So we got his mother a card and I got nothing but they still got nan a car and she died just before Christmas. I really don't care about the card it's the fact that Mother's Day doesn't exist now that I am a mother, to their only grandchild at that. And it gets better.. Dh and I went to Ohio for a week over Father's Day to visit my family since my mom, my one grandfather and grandmother all have birthdays just days apart around Father's Day (not to mention I haven't seen them since this time last year). Dh called his father to say happy Father's Day and his dad said all of three words before hanging up, none of which were "thank you", "you too" or "happy Father's Day". At this point we are 1000000% done with them. As far as we are concerned they aren't Roman's grandparents and never will be. My grandparents are trying really hard to pull all of their connections to get dh a job out there asap so we can move home. His parents are terrible people and they leave us no reason to stay here. 

Things were the same with dh, when I was home on leave I really didn't mind. Honestly I never wanted to put him down so I loved every moment I had with him. Then I went back to work full time and as much as I love Roman, I wasn't loving coming home from work to more work of a different kind. I ended up breaking down a few times, still hormonal, and told him that if he couldn't help me then I might as well do it alone. No one enjoys fighting, but it may need to happen before you reach a breaking point and things get really ugly. It's not good for you and it won't be good for Gavin.


----------



## ready4baby

OMG, love, what an awful story! Didn't you used to see your inlaws like everyday? I can't believe they wouldn't take an interest in that adorable little boy...what a waste, for them, for you & for Roman. Move on up & out, I guess...but how disappointing! I hope DH can get a new job soon so you can be near family that cares about you all.

I find that I am more happy and a better mom if I just get a break every so often, even 45 minutes to complete something, like a batch of baby food or a phone call. Heather, I don't know how you do daycare and take care of your boys all day long--where do you find the patience?! 

Sometimes, I can get this break when he naps (he is not a long napper) and that does the trick. When I don't get it is when I start getting amped up, and you are so very wise, I should address it but I guess I dread the confrontation. EEK! I'm such a wimp. I'll try to take your advice.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

WOW HOW THE HECK ARE YOU TWO?!?!?! ready and love I haven't seen you two in forever :) :dance: its soooo great to see everyone back! ......as you can see I'm still TTC lmao! No baby for me yet...but we are working on it and in process of trying to adopt! So whichever comes first is what it'll be :) SOOO GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE BACK THIS IS A REUNION!


----------



## rosababy

andrea, it's SO nice to see everyone again! Love and Ready, do you have parenting journals or anything we can stalk? :haha: I love your avatars! I have to look closely at the names though, because at first glance they look similar. :haha:

Andrea, any news in the ART world?

Afm, doing good. LO is currently sticking his feet or something into my ribs and it's an interesting feeling. Can't say it hurts, but can't say I like it. :wacko: Things have been going well, except my insane itchiness. If I'm still itchy next week at my ob appointment, I'm demanding a blood test. Passed my 3 hour GD test though! :yipee:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Rosa I can't believe your almost 30 weeks WHERE does time go?!?! My gracious!!! Thats awesome.....I can't wait til you have your LO to hold :) 

For me AF came last night...onto another medicated cycle....duno how many more of these I can handle :( ...I hate these things! They never work it seems for me that is.....I wish DH would let me go ahead and do the IVF :( but he just won't and I can totally understand his concern as its sooo much money :(


----------



## loveinbinary

Ready, I couldn't even begin to explain their reasoning for this. They are determined to see dh fail because he didn't do things they way THEY felt he should. What kind of parent wants to see their child fail simply to say "I told you so"? I too can't believe that they could have such little interest in their only grandchild. But it is what it is. They won't be getting an invite to his first birthday and they certainly won't be notified of any other children we will have unless they drastically change (which is as likely to happen as world peace). I don't need them and neither does Roman. 

I know exactly what you mean. We all need a break from time to time, even if it is just to take a shower or pick up the house a bit. I know you don't like confrontation, and neither do I, but sometimes it is necessary. Otherwise you are going to end up holding it in and become resentful of your dh. Eventually you'll end up blowing up for something completely silly like he left a spoon in the sink or there was a crumb on the floor. Perhaps if you don't want to confront him, leave him a little letter explaining how you feel. Just tell him that you feel like you are bearing all the weight and it's really taking a toll on you. You don't have to tell him you are angry with him, just let him know that you need help. Have him put himself in your position for a week and see how he handles having to take care of everything. I'm sure he'd see your point then. 

Andrea, Rosa :wave: It's good to see some chatter going on around here. It's been so dead recently!

Andrea, good luck with adoption!! Though I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get your bfp before it comes to that. I know IVF is expensive which has your dh put off to the idea, but it really does help a lot of people. Look at Rosa, she has her perfect little bean due to IVF. It's worth looking into, or even making a consultation to get more information. 

Rosa, I can't believe you are almost at the end already!! You must be so anxious!! Have you picked a name yet? If you think that is an interesting feeling just wait till the very end when he wants to stretch all the way out and there just isn't room! I used to get a heal straight out my side that I would have to push back in because it didn't feel good. Any new bump pictures?

Afm, I have an appointment tomorrow morning to have my IUD looked at. I can't feel the bottom of my strings, just the side of them which makes me think it might not be in the proper place. Part of me wants to take a test but I'm pretty sure I'd be very disappointed with the results. I think I may just have them take it out and go on the pill... or something else. I don't know. I am just so broody that I hate the IUD for how effective it is. I don't have any chance for an oopsie lol! I'll see what the doctor says in the morning and go from there. I wish there was a broody off button that I could push.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Oh I go to the fertility doc who does the IVF its just we can't really afford the $8200 bucks per cycle NOT including my medications :( so its VERY expensive and if it failed :( I wouldn't be able to try again.....but.....I might talk more to DH tonight about how I feel about it....


----------



## Kylarsmom

Im going to update the first page can everyone update me thats preggo on your due date and color of bump and brandys on zoeys dob


----------



## rosababy

Kylarsmom said:


> Im going to update the first page can everyone update me thats preggo on your due date and color of bump and brandys on zoeys dob

Little boy due September 5! Thanks, heather!


----------



## rosababy

loveinbinary said:


> Rosa, I can't believe you are almost at the end already!! You must be so anxious!! Have you picked a name yet? If you think that is an interesting feeling just wait till the very end when he wants to stretch all the way out and there just isn't room! I used to get a heal straight out my side that I would have to push back in because it didn't feel good. Any new bump pictures?

Bump and nursery pics here:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/900338-rosababys-journey-ivf-bfp-184.html

We're going with John Patrick and we'll call him jack. Very eager to meet him! :happydance: I feel like all I do is push his foot back from my ribs. :wacko: I love it though. :cloud9:


----------



## Deethehippy

Two girlies due december 6th (but very likely to be before that!)

(my last angel was august 2011)

Thanks Heather :flower:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Zoey was born May 23, 2012. Thanks so much Heather!

Rosa!! The nursery is beautiful!!!! And I adore the name Jack! You make me miss my bump, it is absolutely perfect!


----------



## nypage1981

Brandy she is gorgeous! Love her pics

Hey everyone! Just reading the chatter in here. I am in misery over here with an overly adorable but NEEDY child. Oooofda. He is a handful and a half. I cried yesterday. Lol. I feel stupid about it today but im struggling! He pretty much wants to be held and breast fed all day and now all night too. He sleeps in my bed now and grabs and pulls at me until I feed him, so then im not sleeping. During the day we get one nap time, so my break is then. But my house is ready to be condemned! 

Ready- i just wish OH would help with the house more! He pretty much comes home and plays with Kian (thank god) but then im scrambling around trying to do things and then after Kian is in bed im up til midnight usually doing house stuff too and he is "relaxing" on the couch because apparently he thinks I relax all day long or something. But if he watches Kian for a little bit, there is ablsolutely nothing done around the house. Sigh. Men are just not like us at all! You better talk to DH before you start a real resentful relationship. Those are hard to recover for sure.


----------



## loveinbinary

Rosa! Your nursery is just adorable! Perfect for that little cutie you will be bringing home. Your bump is adorable!! I wish mine had been that perfectly round.

ny, do you babywear while you are at home? If I need to get something done and Roman wants to be held, I just throw him on my back and go about my day. He usually looks around, or I'll give him a toy or something to hold onto and eventually he falls asleep. Do you nurse while you babywear? That may be helpful during the day to help you multitask. Or you could try taking his day time nursing sessions as a chance to relax. Sit down, put on a show or close your eyes while he nurses, even if it's just a few minutes. As for the nighttime nursing, he's 9 months old and should be able to go almost all night without nursing. I know everyone has different views on this but perhaps you should try letting him cry it out? Give him 10 minutes then go in and console him without nursing, then go another 10 minutes? It's really hard to do at first but it does work. We let Roman cry for 5-10 minutes if he is just whining. When he starts getting hysterical we go in. Most times he will settle himself down. Now he only gets up once during the night and that's around 11 pm after going to bed at 7-8. I think you may need to have a talk with your dh as well and let him know how you are feeling. It's really not good for you to be this overwhelmed.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

How are you ladies doing... I was with this group when it first started for a while but then me and my DH stated having problems and we quit trying and eventually split... 

I just wanted to check on how everyone was doing, I see a lot of the girls still on here...

I am having a little issue at the moment and even though its has been a long while i still first thought of this thread...

I have been with my b/f for about 6 months or so and i just got a surprise :bfp: and im kinda freaking out... after trying with my ex for over a year i never thought it would happen and now its here...

I really hope this isnt insensitive to thoughs trying, i know what you are going through but i guess i just want someone to talk to...


Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to all


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Hopeful!!!!!! We all missed you so much!! CONGRATS!!!!! I am so freakin happy for you! You wanted a baby so badly and in my opinion God waited until you were in the right place, at the right time, with the right person! You are so welcome back!


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Hopeful - maybe it's just meant to be right now :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ready4baby

Love - how did your doc appointment go? Thank you for your advice, Love & Ny...not much progress at home although DH did give Gavin a bath last night and he IS the best at making the little guy laugh. I need to find a balance beween resentment and conflict...I've been thinking about how to do that. When I figure it out, I'll write a book and send you all a copy! :rofl:

Ny, does Kian just need you a lot for interaction? They are still so little to "entertain" themselves, although of course we want them to--even for 10 minutes! It is super draining to be home all day meeting needs (similarly, super draining to work away from home and then try to cram things in at night)...in other words, we are tough chics for managing all this! Cry if you need to, it's not silly; I know I've done it. Have you gotten any sort of nursing break now that he's taking solids and, also, have you tried bm in a sippy cup or cup?

Rosa, YAY for an awesome nursery! I remember the anticipation SO well...it's such an exciting time to create that nest for LO... so happy for you :hugs: I do not have a parenting page etc to share although I post stuff on FB pretty regularly. I don't get on here much, or online much, except to google baby stuff. I think we should make a top ten list of google terms for new moms. I think my top hit has been "breastfed baby green poop"! You won't believe how much time/energy you will spend thinking about your growing baby's poo. 

AFM, little Gavin has been up 5-6 times the last two nights (I lost count really), needing to be held and cuddled and waking up rapidly once I had him down in his crib. Tummy ache from new solid foods? Teething? Something is up! :coffee:


----------



## ready4baby

Ooooh, hopeful, welcome back! And congratulations! What an unexpected surprise! Are you shocked, happy, nervous, what? :) :) :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Thanks Ladies it feels good to get such a warm welcome back...

Ready I am all of the above... and terrified.. im worried about everything and the fact it wasnt planned and what my mother is going to say (she never wanted me to have children and i really want her to be excited) 

I dont really feel pregnant no concrete symptoms i still expect af to come on 


well bunch of :dust: to all


----------



## loveinbinary

hopeful!!! :hugs: Welcome back and huge congrats!! I agree that everything happens for a reason, maybe now you are with the right person and it is the right time for you to finally have the lo you very much wanted. I have been in your very shoes, just a few months after meeting dh I found out I was pregnant (lost at 7+3), after thinking I wasn't able to get pregnant. I have been baby crazy for as far back as I can remember and I was with I guy I thought I would be with forever (silly young girl that I was) and we tried for almost 3 years and nothing. Then after that ended and I was involved in other relationships I still didn't fall pregnant without using protection. I wasn't trying but I figured that after trying for 3 years with out even the faintest bfp that I just couldn't have children. But lo and behold after meeting the right man it happened instantly. Have you told him yet? How does it feel? I'm sure it will be alright, it may not be the ideal time but you will figure it out and you will be a great mother, whether or not your mother approves. 

My appointment went fine. I see my doctor next Monday (on my birthday) to go over the results. The tech didn't see any cysts and the IUD is in place. Though I still think it may be best to remove it and possibly switch to the Nuva ring or something else. I did find out the I have a long skinny uterus. My inner skinny girl I suppose :haha: 

ready, did you sit down and talk to dh about how you are feeling?


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I told him last night, hes jumping for joy... we had it confirmed at planned parenthood they think im about 4-5 weeks along...

I guess im feeling bad cause i wanted this so bad and i thought i would be super excited but right now im just freaking out... i dont know what im feeling... is that horrible...


----------



## rosababy

Wow, the gang is back! :happydance:



BrandysBabies said:


> Zoey was born May 23, 2012. Thanks so much Heather!
> 
> Rosa!! The nursery is beautiful!!!! And I adore the name Jack! You make me miss my bump, it is absolutely perfect!

Zoey is adorable! Such a beautiful girl you have. :cloud9: Thanks for the bump compliment. I'm loving the nursery too...hoping to get a dresser soon so I can really start nesting and putting stuff away.



ready4baby said:


> Rosa, YAY for an awesome nursery! I remember the anticipation SO well...it's such an exciting time to create that nest for LO... so happy for you :hugs: I do not have a parenting page etc to share although I post stuff on FB pretty regularly. I don't get on here much, or online much, except to google baby stuff. I think we should make a top ten list of google terms for new moms. I think my top hit has been "breastfed baby green poop"! You won't believe how much time/energy you will spend thinking about your growing baby's poo.
> 
> AFM, little Gavin has been up 5-6 times the last two nights (I lost count really), needing to be held and cuddled and waking up rapidly once I had him down in his crib. Tummy ache from new solid foods? Teething? Something is up! :coffee:

haha! Can't wait to worry about poo! :haha: Sorry Gavin is being fussy. A growth spurt?

Hopeful, welcome back and huge congrats!! :happydance: I'm sure this was a huge surprise especially after trying for so long. I'm sorry to hear it didn't work out with your dh, but maybe it was just meant to be. :shrug: You need a ticker!

Love, are you taking your iud out so you can start ttc again? I can't believe people will be on their 2nd time around and I'm still on my first! :haha: That happened to another one of my BnB buddies...she's preggo with her 2nd and we became friends while she was ttc her 1st!


----------



## rosababy

I wonder how MrsI and MrsM are doing?


----------



## loveinbinary

hopeful- planned or not, being pregnant is rather frightening. At the end of those 40 weeks (give or take) you will be bringing home a precious little life to care for. The night before my induction I bawled my eyes out wishing I wasn't pregnant because I was so terrified. Clearly this was meant to be for you. For whatever reason this man you are with now was meant to be in your life and help you have the perfect little baby you've wanted for so long. He's jumping for joy, that's wonderful!!! He wants this baby as much as you. Everything will work out the way it should. Just try to enjoy your growing bump, it's an amazing experience!

Rosa- I wish lol. DH isn't ready for another one, plus we are looking to move out of state and I wouldn't want to do that with a very large belly. I am getting broody again but I want to lose this baby weight first and get healthy before we try again, though if it were up to me I'd try now. I'm considering taking my IUD out because it's been causing some cramps now after 9 months. I have to call sometime today for my ultrasound results and then have a followup appointment next Monday. I'll talk it over with my doctor and see what he says and discuss whether taking it out and switching to something different would be a good idea.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMGOSH I remember you hopeful :) thats awesome news :) I think your parents would be pleased....but I can understand being scared I was once in your shoes :) I am soooo happy you finally are going to get the chance to have a child :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well ladies.. it appears I logged in at the right time.. been a long time!
I'm so glad to see that the whole original gang is back and still going. :)

A lot has changed since I last got on here. My mother passed away January 21st and we moved my father down here. Mario and I just finalized our divorce. Idk what happened... but if you can remember, we were having some issues.. I thought it was possibly my stress of ttc that turned him off to me.. but I found out that he was having a relationship on the side with a girl he works with.. I filed for divorce on January 3rd. Then my mom passed on January 21st. Since then, my twin sister, her husband and I rented this HUGE 4 bedroom 2 livingroom house so we could move my dad down here while he copes and grieves. He would have been alone in South Dakota. I feel I've made the best decision I could have made.. Things were just going bad and I started to suspect that something was up because he started hiding his phone and taking it to the bathroom when he took a shower etc.. it sucks.. because I only wanted to be married once .. never saw anything different.. but oh well.. I left everything and now just focus on myself and my puppy.
I started dating not too long ago. A guy I went to Highschool with. I've known him for 10 years and he treats me like a princess. I'm not looking for much right now.. but he seems to know what he wants.. :) And I'm just enjoying it and going along with it. 

Thats the update with me.. Not ttc.. :) But I'm so ok with that.. My birthday is in 2 weeks I'll be 24 :) Still very young.. and now that I'm not married.. I'm realizing that I have plenty of time to do all that.. because I'm really enjoying the camping, going out with friends, going on road trips etc that he and I do :) So I'm definitely going to wait this one out.. 

I thought about you guys and decided to log in.. and voila.. I see my name a few posts up :) Thank you for thinking about me :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

apparently I have something to change in my profile.. I think I'm going to get a whole new once.. since I can't change my name on here.


----------



## rosababy

MRS!!! Wow, you've been through a lot since you were on last. :hugs: Huge hugs. I'm so sorry about your mom and your divorce. I'm glad to hear you're feeling positive and okay with the break from ttc. Let us know what your new user name will be, if you decide to get one.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mrs lots of hugs to you darling you have been through tons glad you have the support of your family thats what matters the most :) so glad your moving on and doing well it seems like :) lots of love your way :) :hugs: :hug:


----------



## ready4baby

Mrs, good to hear from you! I remember the struggles you posted with your husband...I'm so sorry for how it turned out :( It's wonderful, though, that you are able to be with your family and move through your grief together. I hope only great things for you :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies...

Stopping in quickly for a Hello! :wave:

I am still updating my journal but haven't been able to be back on BnB at my old full time capcity! Soon hopefully! Hope you are all well. Sending :hugs::dust: and :thumbup: to those that need it at this time. Miss you all!


----------



## MrsMM24

I will do a proper post a little later.... If possible, take a minute to read my journal below...

17DPO = :bfp:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

.....I'm around :) miss you all!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

MrsMM24 said:


> I will do a proper post a little later.... If possible, take a minute to read my journal below...
> 
> 17DPO = :bfp:

Huge congrats MrsM! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ohhh I totally MISSED that post...CONGRATS...I'll be saying TONS of prayers love that is awesome :)


----------



## rosababy

Congrats mrs m!!!! :yipee:


----------



## MrsMM24

THANKS *ROSA*!!! We are taking this one day at a time and trying not to let the nerves overcome us. OMG! Jack is a bonafied cutie!!! Congrats!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I miss all of my girls! :(


----------



## AndreaFlorida

awwwww I miss all of you tooooo :( man how time flies :(


----------



## MrsMM24

Hey *Ladies*!! I miss you all too! :hugs::flower: I am getting a little further in this pregnancy and I think after the gender scan I will relax a little more. It is going to be on New Year's Eve.... how fitting!


----------



## rosababy

I miss you all too!

Andrea...is that YOUR baby in your avatar??
MrsM, yay for gender scan! Last new years even is when we found out we were preggo. :hugs:
brandy, how's your little one?


----------



## Deethehippy

Have fun at the gender scan Mrs 
Can't believe my girlies are 6 weeks on friday!
Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yes but unfortunately :( he is almost 4 years old (January 17) ...time FLIES! Wish I could get pregnant as easy as I did with my two boys :( one is 9 the other almost 4...time for another :( well way past time but I guess its all on God's time!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Zoey is doing great! She started sitting up on her own yesterday out of the blue! I was so hoping she would be doing it by Christmas. She is also babbling up a storm! She says mama and Dada and baba and knows what they mean. She has the best disposition too. She never cries! Okay, I could go on and on. Brag session over! Lol!
How are all of your babies doing?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hi guys!!! I miss ya!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Heather is kendon one year today?! Happy birthday!!


----------



## MrsMM24

OMG!!! Look at how these LOs have grown!!! I looove it, I just remember when some of them were BFPs.... :flower: I cannot wait! Oh how I miss you all in this thread.

*DEE*, OMG!!! You had the Girls!!! They are such cuties, and 6 wks! I am tearing up, Hun, I remember your struggle to a BFP!! I am beyond happy for you!!!!


*ROSA* and look at Jack! This is all bringing back stories for me... your journey to IVF... Awww, look at you now!


*KYLARS* KENDON is ONE!!!! Time is flying by, I have been around for a long while....


*BRANDY* and Miss Zoey is sitting up.... I think pregnancy emotions are getting overwhelmed on here today!


I hope you *all* had a lovely holiday or are having one, depending on how you celebrate!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Lol my ticker is way off Kylar will be 4 in a month Kendon is 17 months and guess what?!?!?

SURPRISE BFP TODAY LIKE 15 min ago!!! Kinda in the shock phase right now!!!!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

OMGOOSSSHHH OMGOSSSHHHH CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! That is sooooooo awesome! Didn't you just get the implant taken out? LOL


----------



## Kylarsmom

Andrea YES! Lol!! Don't say anything on fb yet!!! :) :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm not saying a word ;) was wondering why you were craving smoothies LOL!!!! Bahahahaha now we all know why!!!

I'm sitting here taking my cough meds about to hit the hay I'm soooo stinking sick with bronchitis is not even funny right now....got an inhaler to b/c I'm "crackly" an "wheezing" according to the doc...and the xray showed a little bronchitis but not quite to the pneumonia point yet...thank God I got it early I was gonna wait another week before going to the doc glad I went on an got something!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks Andrea! I def wasn't craving them just was about to start a diet but looks like that won't be happening bahahahaha!

Oh no bronchitis is horrrrrrrible!! Feel better soon!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL.....I'd be laughing my arse off if in a week I got a :bfp: with you since your oldest an my youngest we were pregger at the same time LOL!!! DH keeps asking if I'm okay b/c my eyes are watering so bad I'm "crying" if you will lol an I'm seriously okay just sneezing and crying at the same time bahahahaha.....oooo well since I'm so sick I'm hoping thats what causes me to get pregnant since I should be O'ing right now :) we just BD'd lol (TMI) I know....but yea ;) to make sure we at least have swimmies up there :) I'm sooooo stinkin happy for you though this is awesome have you told hubby yet an what did he say?!?!?! Thats soooo awesome :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

Awe well hope you feel better and yay for O time! 

Yes I told him after I took the test last night I came In the bedroom with a look on my face and he knew lol. I think he's in shock he hasn't said much lol.


----------



## rosababy

WHAAAAA?!?!?! :saywhat: Heather, that's AMAZING!!!!!! :yipee: HUGE congrats!!!!! So sounds like this was in the plans then? That's so awesome!!! :bunny: 

One year ago yesterday was my bfp. I completely forgot about it until yesterday. I'll never forget that phone call from the nurse! Then, I ran upstairs to poas. :rofl: Just needed to see those two lines for myself!

andrea, sorry you're so sick on nye. :hugs: I hope you feel better.


----------



## Kylarsmom

Well, I got my birth control taken out not to TTC but i was having MAJOR issues on it. Dr prescribed me the pill but I was supposed to wait to take it til my AF came and I just kept waiting and we had a couple oopsies waiting on AF and well I guess she's never going to show now!! I knew it could happen when we had the oopsies I was really ok either way. Its not the best timing bc DH is getting out of the military the same month im due!! ahh!! but I told myself I'd be ok either way bc I did want a 3rd. So a little more nervous this time than with the first 2 bcause so much going on and need a bigger car LMAO but I think it's good. Just praying I dont get as sick this time and praying for a happy healthy girl! :) I feel like I just did all this LOL :)


----------



## AndreaFlorida

That is sooooo crazy :) I think it was meant to be :) So excited for you....and I know how scary it is to say the words "getting out" DH wants to get out but....I just tell him just a few more years stick a few more years ;) its almost retirement time just a few more years LOL....so he's trying and doing his best to stick with it although he'd make much more money on the outside its just scary getting out and not having that cushion of support of knowing each day you'll have a job to go to....and the job you have wont just close down etc. I give that to you guys for being brave and venturing out :) Its gonna be a wonderful freedom I'm sure to pick where you want to live and not have to move every 2-5 years or so!! 

I'm just lucky we live right down the road from my mom at the moment if we had to move I duno what I would do plus I'm about to get a really good job and I'd DIE if I'd had to quit for us to move!!

I'm sooooooooooo happy for you Heather!!! This is such a little blessing :) an DH can be at the birth and not have to worry about deployments etc!! :happydance: WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

So true, thanks Andrea! Yea Im excited nervous for him to get out, excited b/c the military SUCKS, but like you said it is a comfort especially with a family! Biggest thing I'm concerned about is medical insurance! Luckily I wont have OB bills to worry about since we still have 9 more months hehe, but after that with 3 kids we are gunna need insurance!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I totally agree that scares the crap out of me that is the NUMBER 1 REASON he stays in the military LOL....I know my mom alone her med. insurance is $750 a MONTH....we couldn't afford that an that is JUST HERS....I know there are some jobs that are a little cheaper but still I couldn't imagine :( its soooooo scary to break loose!! Maybe if you guys hit it good we'll get brave an get out as well but he's only got 11 years to retire he's like more than the halfway point why stop now is my choice lol but its really not MY choice its DH's choice an the only reason again is the insurance is the reason he stays in! 

Keep me in touch about how things work out etc. but I do know they help you get a job on the civilian side an make it much easier than it would be without help!!! 

<3 I am sooooo excited for you, you just don't know :) WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I don't get it I'm just glad you did :) My Trysten was my wow I'm WHAT lol child....he was such a shocking surprise but he's my little blessing :) an so will this baby ;) it makes it super duper special that its a surprise I'm telling ya ;) IM SOOOO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!! NEW YEARS BABY :)


----------



## Kylarsmom

You are too sweet thank you Hun!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

HAPPY NEW YEAR HEATHER AN THE REST OF YOU LADIES!!!! Yay for a special bright new year :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations Heather, what fab news!  xxx


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks Andrea & dee! Happy new year to you all as well!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Here's my test from this morning. It's gotten so much darker in2 days!! Still can't believe it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow, look at those lines :)


----------



## rosababy

beautiful lines, heather! :happydance: when's your edd?


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks! Right now I'm guessing Sept 8 just based on a few guesses of when we concieved, b/c my LMP is off, the birth control I had messed up my periods big time, and I didnt have one since having it removed. So I probably wont know a good due date until my first scan, which hopefully is at 7 weeks like my last one. I'm calling the dr. tomorrow so will see when they want to see me :) yay! Rosa- Your little guy is so cute!


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY NEW YEAR Ladies!!!

YAY!!!! *HEATHER* I Love coming back to BFP news, especially for you Hun, I totally remember your journey... CONGRATS!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thank you mrsM


----------



## rosababy

thanks mrsm! 

heather, sept 8 is right around my due date with jack. it was the 5th (according to the ob) but the 7th according to the ivf transfer date. it's a nice time to give birth. :thumbup:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Congrats Heather!!!!!!!!

Mind if I join you? Lol!

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/brandyxoxo25/47A44A8D-441D-40A3-B6A2-5F75E31D4A96-676-000000B469106504.jpg I am due Sept 26th! Zoey isn't even 8mths yet?!?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

omgosh Brandy!!!!!!!! YAY!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosababy

SHUT UP, BRANDY!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## BrandysBabies

rosababy said:


> SHUT UP, BRANDY!!!!! :yipee:

Lol! I know, right?!? Still taking it in............


----------



## wishfulones1

this is probably the wrong forum but I just thought you ladies could help me, please. I just started checking my cervix. Im curious what it means when Thur cervixfeels like a horizontal line sorta. Is that open or closed or?..... any positive input is much obliged. thanks


----------



## Deethehippy

LOL Congrats Brandy!  This should now be called the fertile thread! x


----------



## MrsMM24

OMG OMG OMG!!! *BRANDY* get outta here!!!! WOW!!!! You are just getting those pink lines like crazy.... I haven't even had this one yet and you're back on the journey :haha: They will be less than 18 months apart what an awesome way to grow up though! GL :happydance: CONGRATS Hun, wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks ladies! Super nervous but feel good about it! Yea, they will be 16mth apart!! Really hoping for another girl so they will be close. Good thing is I don't have to buy anything but clothes an diapers!! Lol!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Lol congrats brandy! How many weeks are you now?


----------



## BrandysBabies

Kylarsmom said:


> Lol congrats brandy! How many weeks are you now?

Well I lost the pregnancy from last month but low and behold here I am knocked up again! Lol! I am 5+2 today.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow!! What a blessing!


----------



## BrandysBabies

I think its going to end in another mc . I have had light pink spotting since last night even though my test line is darker than my control line this morning??


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Go get bloodwork :( I am praying ;) I had tons of spotting and bleeding with both of my boys so it might be normal...if you get cramps though :( ....deffo call though an get blood work, you are in my prayers!


----------



## MrsMM24

*BRANDY* You are in my thoughts, hoping this LO is going to stick!:dust:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

hi girls :wave2: 

It seems that I've missed so much.. Rosa, Brandy, Ready and Dee.. Congrats on your little bundles of joy! Kylar, MrsM and Brandi! Congratulations on your newest soon to be little packages of joy!

I have news.. I'M PREGNANT! Just had my second appt yesterday. Due to my odd cycles and the fact that we weren't full on ttc and have thoroughly just been enjoying life.. I didn't realize till later than I ever imagined I would.. but we're pregnant! 13 weeks 3 days. I still can't believe it and it's still sinking in
.. <3 I used to be so in tune with my body, and practically breezed through my first trimester without realizing it. found out a little over 3 weeks ago. 

My friend loaned me her fetal heart doppler to use during my pregnancy, so the baby's heartbeat is there whenever I want to hear! Its the most amazing thing to listen to, I can hear him/her kick in there.. even though I don't think that's what I'm feeling yet. 

That's not my only news though.. My boyfriend proposed on valentines day <3 He always told me he was going to marry be one day, back when Mario and I started having problems. He told me I'd get my head out of my ass and realize he's the one for me.. said that about 2 years ago.. never believed him.. but lo and behold, we just celebrated our 1 year anniversary on January 6th and now we're getting married and starting a family. Everything I've always wanted.. I guess life throws crazy curve balls at you for a reason..

Anyways I wanted to hop on and share my amazing news with my old friends... It took me forever to log on because I couldn't remember my password, and this account is linked to an old email address.. 

Ill be back on tomorrow after I get off work.. Hope to talk to you all soon!
Much love
Jen


----------



## BrandysBabies

Omg!!! Jen!!!! I have wanted to be your bump buddy for so long now!!! I am so so so thrilled for you!!! No fair! You didn't have to do first tri! Hahaha! You so deserve this with everything you have been through! 
I am still holding out hope for my little bean. My spotting is really spuratic. It's been for days now that ive spotted but only when I wipe and most of the time there is nothing at all. If I still have it by Sunday I am going to make a trip to the er for a scan. Here's hoping it just goes away!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I read about that, Id call the doc now and get a scan. Thats what I did and why I even tested in the first place, got right in for a scan and everything was fine. Have you and dh been bding? think it could be from that? That's what caused ours they said. I pray everything is safe and sound in there and your bean is making its way in at home!

And I'm so happy to be your bump buddy! Kylar too! I've been wanting to be pregnant for so long!! This is a dream come true.. I didn't completely get out of the first trimester with nothing. Last week I threw up because I had an empty stomach, and my nipples feel like they're on fire lately.. they could literally be laser beams and I wouldn't know the difference it's excruciating, but my dr said that will subside before too long. 6 weeks till we find out the sex!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

All of your babies are so adorable! I feel so bad for being away for so long. . . but I'm back to mommy blogging now!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

No, we haven't BDed in several days. Since about 2 days before it started. I just got approved for my insurance this afternoon so I am going to call around for a dr tomorrow. I just know that if I walk into the er this weekend and say I am bleeding that they will give me an ultrasound. I'm afraid that without already being a patient that any dr office is going to say oh don't worry come in at 8wks.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Yea I understand. Well having ins is a great start, and I'd say youre right, the hospital is the way to go at this point. Just remember, timing is right on for IB.. so try to to stress too much and keep your feet up! I'm going to cross my fingers and toes and pray that everything turns out just fine! I'm sending lots of positive PMA to you! And will keep checking for updates!

It's time for me to get off here, my body is so sore from working today. I think it's because my boobs are bigger or something that my back is killing me.. 

I'll hop on and talk to you tomorrow! and dont forget! No stressing!! :hugs2:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks! I'm trying not to! Have a nice relaxing evening!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thanks brandi, you too! Talk to you tomorrow!!!


----------



## rosababy

EEEEEEEEEKKKKK!!!!!! JENNNN!!!! :wohoo: soo glad to hear from you and OMG!! I can't believe you're engaged and preggo!!!! :yipee: Huge congrats!!!!! Are you finding out the sex? 

Brandy, how scary! Praying for you. Def go get a scan or blood work. How far along are you? A scan might be too early...

Geez, all this preggo talk makes me want to have another one...:winkwink: And no, that wink was NOT to say that I am preggo. ha! Just so exciting!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

EEK! HI ROSA :wave: omg im still in shock too! :happydance: the only time it comes real is when i hear that little heartbeat! I love it! we're on the fencepost about finding out. We don't want to, because we want that special moment, but we do want to for the sake of planning.. So I'm sure do to excitement and available technology we will. Its just hard to believe that a little over a year ago, I never imagined this happening. Crazy what life throws at you! 

brandi- how are you doing today? any improvement? i stalked your posts and saw that you were going to take more tests. I'll be thinking of you! 

Today is uneventful for me.. dont feel pg.. but i do feel fat. Starting to show a little bit but it's not too much. I'll post a bump pic soon


----------



## Kylarsmom

Whew I missed a lot! CONGRATS MRS.I!!!!!!!

BUMP BUDDIES!!!!!! Im 13+3 today! And here's a pic of baby! They are 80% sure we are on TEAM PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy DANCE!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







429703_10100412686984211_1667680138_n.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kylarsmom

BTW If you are my FB friend dont reveal GENDER please!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Heather on probable team pink :kiss:

Congrats to all the other preggies too


----------



## rosababy

Heather, how exciting!!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congrats Heather :) thats amazing!!!!!!!!! Lips are sealed :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Omg heather! That's ur baby at 13 weeks? How exciting? How can they tell that early what the sex may be? is that part of the nub theory?? 

Yep I'm 14 weeks 3 days!! We haven't had a sono done since 8.5 weeks. So I'm excited to see the baby again. Our next appt is 3/27 and dr said they'll schedule gender scan at that appt. 
idk.. Ill be almost 18 weeks.. I assumed they'd be able to tell at that time? 
Baby's a moving little booger! I was listening to the Doppler last night and he was moving like crazy!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi- how's it going hun?? Has the spotting subsided??


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey, sorry for not updating sooner. Busy busy week so far. Yes, the spotting stopped a couple of days ago! DH and I have even had sex the past 2 nights and no spotting so hopin that's a good sign. I have my first appt next Tuesday so I am hoping tat when I tell them about it that they will scan me. Anyway, I have so much more I would love to talk about but I gotta run. I will be back after breakfast time with the kids and homeschool.


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi that's great news!! So happy to hear it!!! I'm off work today.. So today is a boring day full of housework.. I can't find my motivation to get off the couch!


----------



## Kylarsmom

MrsI. They are usually able to tell this early if you have a dr that knows what they are doing. Techs aren't as good at it that early and are often wrong. We saw three lines. And this dr is high risk and literally does ultrasound a all day everyday he's known in OK to never be wrong! I'm still skeptical tho bc I don't want to get my hopes up too much to get let down. I scheduled a 16 wk one In a couple weeks to hopefully confirm. Then having a big gender reveal party! ;)


----------



## MrsMM24

*BRANDY* so happy to hear that the spotting has subsided!! Great news! GL at your upcoming appt. FXD:dust:


*MRSI* OMG!!! Welcome back!! and CONGRATS!!! Such good news! I am so happy for you and all that you have been through, you deserve some happiness and excitement!!!:happydance:


*HEATHER* I don't think we are friends on FB ([email protected]) but my lips are still sealed. Hope you are correct on the gender. We are team pink and only 10 weeks out!!!


*JODI* sooo nice to hear from you! Glad to hear all is going well. Hoping that you are able to sort things out with OH and you see some happy fun times. Glad to hear that GI is doing good too!

:wave: Hi Ladies!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you mrsm!! I turned 15 weeks yesterday! Yay on 10 weeks to go for you!! We've all had quite a change of events in the past 2 years lol! How exciting!


----------



## rosababy

Umm mrs I u need a ticker girl!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I know.. I need to take some time and redecorate my space here! 
Until then here's my 16 weeks bump pic. 
https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/F0669062-26E7-4FF8-AF09-D30E0E24F316-10657-000006963A19BD15.jpg


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Excuse the bed in the background Its the spare room and possibly the new nursery since its bigger than the other spare room.. was washing sheets that day looks atrocious though.


----------



## rosababy

Awesome bump u look great!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Awww! Love the bump Mrs!!! 16wks!!! Yeah!!!!

Afm- spent the entire day in the ER because I started spotting again. But turns out everything is fine! Baby is perfect! I'm just not as at along as I thought. I had a transvaginal and found out I am 6+4. We saw the baby with a strong hb of 151! I have a small subchronic hemotoma next to the sac which is what is causing the spotting. It isn't effecting the baby but they are goin to monitor it and put me on bed rest. Anyway I now have to endure first tri a little longer.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mrs sooo cute ;) love the belly....

Brandy I'm glad your okay love take it super easy :) Muahhhz!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Andrea, I am so so so happy for you! I have been stalking your journal!!!! You are doing such an amazing thing for those girls!! What an awesome family you have!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks Brandy :) I'm so very blessed ;) I'm going on Tuesday for an ultrasound so I can get my tubes tied once AF shows....em if she shows up LOL! She better haha I already have my hands full :) My mother in law said it was meant especially since all the kids have Y's in their names LOL!!! It was strange but awesome! The only grandchild that doesn't have a Y is my niece they named her Alexis...and her sister is Cadynce so she has a Y as well LOL! Poor Lexi is gonna feel left out! It was just ironic and I told Jason from the beginning I betcha God is gonna let this work because they both have a Y :) an sure enough ;) Valentine's day we found out they were ours :)


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh gosh! Wouldn't it just happen like that!! All this time ttc and you end up BFP right after adopting a houseful! You could handle it though! You're super woman!!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

LOL Thanks Brandy somedays I don't feel such superwomany ;) lmao!!! I'll survive either way ;) it goes. I woke up sick this morning I drank water an made me feel worse. I do think I have a cyst though thats why they are doing my ultrasound tomorrow ;) 

So happy for all of us things are just working out so wonderfully :) So glad I met all of you wonderful ladies :) I never wanna lose contact ;)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you girls.. I'm in the in between phase of "do I look pregnant or fat" it's a tough stage to be in.. 

Brandi- so glad they figured out the problem and that all is ok!! 

Andrea- that is such a great thing ur doing! U go girl! 

Afm- next appt is on the 27th.. They said they'll schedule my gender scan at that appt.. Fingers crossed they say hey.. Lets just do it today. Doubtful but I'm really hopeful ill be almost to the 18 weeks.. I'm going to be mad if they make me wait another month till my next appt to find out.. :( but drs know best ... 

Now I'm just downing the milk like crazy! I hate milk so I'm flavoring it with strawberry syrup!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Bad night for me girls.. Sick.. 

Anyone hear of having no morning sickness in the first T( some nausea but no throwing up) but morning sickness in the second T? 

The first time I threw up was at 12 weeks.. And have been pretty sick the past few days. 4 days ago ( I forgot to mention this) I was at work and nearly passed out. Dan out to get some fruit and juice and as I was paying I all of a sudden felt sick and shaky and scared. I told the clerk that I thought I was going to pass out. Ended up eating my fruit right there in the gas station before I felt safe to walk anywhere. Took about 20 min before I felt better I think that had something to do with my blood sugar maybe.. 

Tonight though.. I have a horrible excruciating headache.. Which I think is making me sick to my stomach.. 

Adam is so great.. Catering to my every need. He got me all set up in bed.. Then I got up to puke.. And when he heard me he came in there and sat on the floor behind me holding my hair and rubbing my back while I'm clinging to the bowl.. 

Sickness has subsided now.. And I'm currently sitting in the bath typing this.. Headache persists ( I really need to buy some Tylenol) 

Im sure its normal.. But I thought ms was for the first T .. :( :grr:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My sister n law had it the whole 9 months :( it was terrible :( Hang in there and I'll be praying it'll get a lot better. Might tell the doctor about it (the horrible headaches), as could be a blood pressure thing to ;)


----------



## rosababy

Yeah, I've heard of ladies having it in the 2nd tri...I had it for a few weeks in my 3rd tri. :wacko: Hopefully it'll go away soon. :hugs:


----------



## BrandysBabies

I wasn't sick at all in 1st tri with Zoey but threw up everyday from 16wks until I had her. Fun stuff!


----------



## MrsMM24

Lovely bump pic *MRSI*... and I had nausea well into my 2nd tri and now again in the 3rd. Hang in there Hun!


*ANDREA* I agree.. SUPERWOMAN you are!!!


*BRANDY* so happy to hear that you are doing well, and the spotting is not to the detriment of the LO! 


*ROSA* being a St. Patty's day baby, I loooove the avatar pic of you your LO!!!:thumbup:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My ultrasound was so/so....so after having surgery last April...my endo has came back full force. So he told me getting tubes clamped then an ablasion. So no more AF if things work out the way they should....I seriously almost cried the other day when he said ablasion. I duno totally feel like I might not be "female" or something. ....and the thought of not having a baby anymore....it was scary but I know I'm doing the right thing. My two girls are special needs children and disabled....so its the right thing so I can focus my time on them. They are ever so precious :) 

I hope you all are doing well.....I can't wait to see all the baby piccy's soon this is totally super exciting :) (Friends on another thread also have baby fever and are again popping up pregger and I LOVE IT) :) I love being able to see and be apart of you ladies having babies :) Its little miracles! I'm gonna miss not having another but again ;) I'm okay with it so I can focus and give the attention needed to the four special little ones I do have :)

As soon as AF begins they said within 10 days they like to do the surgery...just praying my mom and hubby can keep the kids calm so I can rest and heal up as needed ;)


----------



## Kylarsmom

IDK if yall saw on FB but our BUMP is officially PINK!!
 



Attached Files:







899616_10100429023101501_65932859_o.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsMM24

*KYLARS* I don't think I have you on FB... CONGRATS!!! A pink bump to add to that lovely shade of blue you have had!!! YAY!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi girls wanted to pop on and announce that we are officially TEAM BLUE!! 
It's still hard for me to grasp that we now have to say we are having a son.. But we are over the moon thrilled!! 

Congratulations Kylar on team pink!!! Do you have a name picked out yet?? That's the hardest thing for us right now... What to brand our child with for the rest of his life lol


----------



## rosababy

a BOY!!! :yipee: Oh my...you'll love that boy. I can't get enough of my little boy. :cloud9: And little boys looooove their mamas! Can't help you with the name, we've known we wanted Jack since we started ttc. Girl names were a different story. :dohh:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congrats on a boy :)


----------



## Swepakepa3

Kylarsmom said:


> IDK if yall saw on FB but our BUMP is officially PINK!!

congrats!! I haven't been on this site in a while!! Congrats on your :bfp: and team pink!!


----------



## rosababy

swep!! :hi: Long time! Caught up on your siggy...girl you've been through a lot. :hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Yes it's been a long haul.... Just came back from a 12 day vacation in Hawaii.... Took a break after our :bfn: in October, our insurance required all new testing Bc it's been over 1 year since the last tests have been done. I did my part, DH will go the first week of may and we also go see doctor again, our md actually left the practice so we will be meeting with a new md. Maybe she will be out good luck charm!

Good luck everyone


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Goodluck and prayers for you Swep!!! Praying the new doctor is wonderful news for you!! <3


----------



## rosababy

good luck, swep. I'll be thinking of you. Hawaii sounds nice! I hope you had a relaxing time. :hugs:


----------



## Swepakepa3

yes lots of time to relax :)


----------



## rosababy

How is everyone doing lately?


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I'm doing really well just super duper busy now with 4 kids :) hardly ever have a chance to get on here anymore ;) hope you all are doing really well :) miss all of you ladies :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi girls. I'm doing good. This pregnancy is breezing by! I will be 26 weeks on monday. :D I feel so blessed. We named our son Isaac Benjamin <3 Its crazy how much I love him already! 

He moves all the time, and I'm starting to see my belly move when he moves.

I expected pregnancy to take forever like I've seen many ladies say, but it feels like we just found out yesterday and I'm already almost 6.5 months along. 

I hardly ever get online anymore, life is so busy. I do have a bump buddy though. One of my highschool best friends is just 4 weeks behind me. I told her yesterday that this weekend, now that we're definitely showing, we need to go grab an ice cream and walk through the park and get a picture for our albums, just so we can say we did something like that during our pregnancies. 

Um.. not much else is going on new here. Life feels like a fairytale. <3 and I'm just enjoying every minute of it!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hey ladies. Looks like nobody has been on in a while but I thought I'd share what's going on with me. 

28 weeks today!! <3 little Isaac is moving like crazy these days! I can actually see him move around now. It's amazing! 
This week is my sugar test.. Not looking forward to it, simply because I don't want bad news. I had some sugars in my urine at my last appointment so I'm a little nerved up about it. 
But We're getting closer to meeting our little one! 12 weeks or less to go!! 

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/74BE3819-9B40-4E0B-96D9-444987ECBA7F-7307-000003F06A3D2193.jpg


----------



## rosababy

MrsI, GREAT bump!! Glad to hear you're doing well. :hugs: Love the name!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you rosa! It is definitely our favorite pick!! I can't wait to meet him and see what he looks like!!


----------



## Kylarsmom

Swep so good to hear from you!! Wishing you all the prayers and love in the world!!

Hi guys!! Long time to chatty!! Almost 30 weeks here and so excited to meet our baby girl. We had some scary news a few weeks ago, baby's femur is measuring a little behind dr thinks she's prob just short but had to warn me its a soft marker for Down's syndrome. He said my chances are still sooooo low though even with this find bc of my age I still have lkle a 99% chance she won't have it- but I've been pretty sad. Not that I wouldn't love her of course I would but you know, just not what I want for her but trying to trust God and be ok with whatever he has in store for us. Just wish we could know for sure and I'm not getting an amnio. Most likely she's just short like me! Prayers would be welcome though! Will update soon, like everyone else life is busy, I don't check this very often anymore! Love ya all!! Xoxo


----------



## AndreaFlorida

awww hang in there sweetheart :) and we all know you'd love her just the same :) from the pics of your ultrasound though on fb ;) she looks like her brothers :) :hugs: 

Iwanna :) Your bump is ADORABLE :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi girls, just popping in to gush over my little one! Isaac was born via cesarean two nights ago on the 26th at 9:08pm. I was induced due to gestational diabetes and after 17 hours wasn't making progress so they had to take him. 
He was 7.8 lbs and 21inches long. And boy is he the most amazing thing I've ever seen!! We just can't get enough of him. Here are some pictures!!

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/9CF8EC4C-DCE9-4770-BC2D-6FF0C8304FD6-16479-000008977E3DB2AE_zps2933b2f3.jpg
https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/61C8BD3A-0E9D-44CA-ABBC-B87D7C8753CF-16449-0000089342ACBDC8_zps10f5e638.jpg
https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/2C206E6F-6CDD-44C9-9D25-18164A1B1FF3-16449-0000089335E8E831_zps3d5ff605.jpg
https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/E63C73E4-AB01-4E46-A08A-480219E8A71C-16449-00000890F2FB2689_zps313eee3f.jpg


----------



## Deethehippy

He is very gorgeous, huge congratulations! xx


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you dee! We are so blessed <3


----------



## Swepakepa3

He is. Very precious!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awwwwwww!!!!!!!!! He is precious!! Congratulations sweetheart!!!!!!! Adorable little baby boy!!!

Heather Congrats to you to hunny on your new baby girl!!!!!!!!!

PS Just looked back all the way to the front of the thread....I cannot believe we've been together here almost 3 years!! What a blessing that we can all come together online....some of you on here have become my best friends even though miles apart....its an amazing feeling!! :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Heather had her daughter?? Eek heather get on and share pictures? What day was she born? Congratulations Hun!! Get on here and update!!! 

As for me, this is our first night home. Wish me much... I'm sooo tired! But I love him so much!!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

August 27th....she got home on Friday from the hospital she had a C-Section and I think she's having a small "setback" from what she said on fb....I hope you don't mind me updating this Heather ;) August 27th Kadlee Margaret 5lbs 14oz and 18 in long!


----------



## rosababy

MrsI, yayy!!!!! Huge congrats! He's so beautiful!

Swep, do I see a bfp on your siggy...??


----------



## Swepakepa3

Yes you do!!! 9 weeks prego with twins.... Haven't had much time to update and do personals


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congrats SWEP!!!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats swep  Twins are awesome! x


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh! I love being able to come back here and find wonderful news!!

Mrs!!!!!!!!! He is amazing!!!!!!! Yeah! Congrats!!

Heather! Yeah! Finally a girl!! Congrats hun!!

Swep- oh wow! Twins!!! That would be so amaing!!

And now for my news. Not sure if I updated that I MCed back in April at 9wks. It was really hard both physically and mentally. It took me a while to decide what I wanted and finally decided I was okay with the babies I have. 

Then yesterday morning I got this....... we are over the moon and scared to death all at the same time! I pray that this is our next rainbow!!!
 



Attached Files:







20130910_102540.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20130911_103637.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AndreaFlorida

omgosh Brandy!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks Andrea! How are you all and the girls doing??


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you ladies! And congratulations swep on twins!! Yay!! 

Brandi! I haven't talked to you since your mc but those two lines makes me very happy!! I can't wait to see updates!! 

Afm- Isaac is now 16 days old and I have forgotten what sleep is like. Lol I get maybe 5 hours of sleep a night and am still unable to nap during the day when he naps. My oh and I are still learning what he needs and what his cries mean. I'm learning them moreso than oh is. Obviously because I'm with him 24/7. 
So when he cries and wants his mommy it's starting to make OH a little jealous because he can't soothe him the way I can. I could use a little advice on how to make this better. 
I just read about the 4th trimester and it totally makes sense and collaborates with my intuition. Oh has told me to try to let him cry it out when he's fussy and doesn't want to lay in his bassinet. My first instinct is to pick him up and soothe him because he doesn't know that everything is going to be ok.. He needs to be soothed. 
Any advice on how to explain to oh about the 4th trimester thing??


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Well had a great discussion about the "4th tri" went great! Crazy what we learn each day! Heres an updated pics of my LO

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/CA45F19D-251A-4846-BB3A-273FC228722A-27684-00000E7168D68301_zpsdc1b81d6.jpg

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/6EF975B5-0417-493F-A68C-804775070570-27684-00000E71796D9DF8_zps4b5cf42c.jpg

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/8B3AFC7A-65E6-4241-BF13-866CDDE1F815-27684-00000E7183DAAAC7_zps733c5fb7.jpg

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/755DE549-F046-4F75-8D78-6176E27447D6-27684-00000E71907844A6_zps25c4f86b.jpg


----------



## Deethehippy

Congrats Brandy, happy and healthy 9mths to you xxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

OMGosh Iwnam! Your little man is so gorgeous


----------



## BrandysBabies

Oh Mrs!!! He is absolutely perfect!!!! I want cuddles!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you ladies!! He's so perfect. That's my little nickname for him ... Mr. Perfect :)

Question.. How do I deal with this "never sleeping" thing? I was able to get maybe 4 hours last night. And just when I started to fall asleep for a nap, he wakes up this morning. "/ idk what to do?!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Brandi- any more tests show up positive?


----------



## BrandysBabies

I only had a dollar tree this morning. Its bfp but still very faint. I am only 9dpo today. I was only 7dpo when it got that first bfp! Here is todays. Gonna buy a digi tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







20130912_102936-1.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Wow that's awesome Brandi!! I hope this is it for you! And it looks like it is!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mrs :) he is beautiful :)

The girls are good. We are hopefully seeing a neurologist soon for the youngest one. I won't lie this is so hard :( I broke down crying tonight because of trying to get everything done. School work, making dinner for the kids (hubby is of course on night shift), making their lunch boxes for the next day getting all four of them a bath, clothes on, clean up and BEDTIME!!! Plus homework for 3 of them...its a lot....tonight I broke down because I forgot to buy bread for their sandwiches :( but thank goodness my momma called to check on me an heard in my voice I was having a horrid day :( she's going to the store an getting drinks/bread for me. <3 Thank GOD for my momma! We are trying to get the girls to be a little more dependent b/c they are needing me as much as a newborn baby with their disabilities :( It is sooo hard some days just to get out of bed....I think I might be a little depressed but I'm trying to hang in there and just take it day by day. I'm in school as well so finding time to juggle everything is quite hard...especially with the girls they have about 3-4 appts or more a week...so trying to find time to study is almost impossible so I stay up only getting around 3-4 hours of sleep a night. THAT WEARS ON YOU...Mrs!! I totally feel the no sleeping pain :( its ROUGH! I think it wears you down.... :( really really badly. Prayers that we all get a little more sleep....I know some of us need it LOL


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Awe hugs Andrea. My prayers are with you girl! You've got a lot on your shoulders but ill tell you what I tell myself in rough times.. And I'm not overly religious, but I truely believe that God never gives you more than you can handle. And you were meant to play this role in these girls' lives. Being able to do what you do is just a sheer sliver of the strength you have in you, although at times it seems like its taking all you have. 
And yes.. Thank god for mothers. My bio mom and I have grown really close in the last year and having her around to help me with LO is a blessing. Keep your head up girl..


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Thanks Mrs!!! I'm trying to hang onto my faith LOL!! Sometimes I feel it slips but at other times I'm feeling more like "I got this..." ....I'll be ok just going to take some adjustments. I hope you got more sleep last night :) I got about 6 hours which was nice!


----------



## rosababy

Holy crap! So many updates!!

Swep, :saywhat: TWINNIES?! HUGE congrats, girl!!! :wohoo: That's amazing! Are you going to find out the sex? I'm so happy for you! You've waited SO long!!!! :yipee:

MrsI, oh my, your boy is so freaking adorable. Like seriously. The sleep thing...can you nap while he naps during the day? Are you bf? Can dh help at night? Just know this...it DOES get better. I promise. I was so miserably tired during that 4th trimester and it felt like it would never end, but it does. Now, Jack sleeps 12 hours at night. You'll get there...:hugs:

Brandy, OMG!!! CONGRATS on the BFP!! that's so exciting! I didn't even know you were trying again! :yipee:

Andrea, your post exhausted me just reading it. You're my hero. I'm sorry you're struggling, but thank GOD for your mom. :hugs: I'm glad you have someone to help you.

AFM, Jack's doing well! He turned one last week and is transitioning well in day care. :sad2: It's still hard for me to leave him, but luckily dh drops him off and I pick him up, so I don't have to deal with the tears in the morning. I'm still struggling with being exhausted when I come home from work, but it IS getting easier. :thumbup: the first week was awful. I just wanted to be with Jack all day long...here I am, taking care of other people's kids and my poor baby is in day care. :nope: But it's okay. He was biting for a while (not MY baby!) but he's stopped, so that's good. Not an anger thing, but a "hey, there's an arm...I think I'll see what it tastes like" kind of a thing. :shrug:


----------



## BrandysBabies

Thanks so much for the warm wishes! Keep us in your prayers and thoughts. 

Andrea- I am keeping you in my prayers. You have done such a wonderful thing for b those girls and I know that the hard work you are going through now will pay off in a lifetime of happiness!

Mrs.- wishing you lots of restful naps!!! It will get better!

Rosa- I hope things get easier for yoy with work and daycare! Lol, on the wanting to know what arms taste like!


AFM- I just took this!
 



Attached Files:







20130914_142511-1.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Brandy!!!!!!!!! :) Look at that digi!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyy!!!!!!!!! I'm PRAYING!!! 

Rosa :) Bless you!! I do the same DH takes Trysten to PreK and I just pick him up :) so I don't cry!! He's my baby and I can't believe next year he'll be in Kindergarten. Myra is my baby to of course :) But she's been in school since she was very small. I cried the first day I dropped her off at PreK Disability...We had just got her and I didn't want her to go to school everyday I wanted her home with me. But I know its best for her to get an early start on her education! She will be 4 in December!! We went from a 3 and a half year old to almost a 4 year old :) Time flies! 

I hope you're all having a wonderful weekend :) so glad to see everyone coming back together :) I've missed you ladies :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

I miss all you ladies too!!

Is anyone able to answer a breastfeeding question for me?

When Isaac was first born and my milk came in, my boobs got so large and full that they leaked all over the place. After we got home and I started pumping, I was able to get a minimum of 5oz each time I pumped. 3-4 oz out of one breast and 2-3oz out of the other. One time they were so full I got 9oz total at one time. 
Well my LO is more of a snacker and sometimes he'll sit on there for 5 min before passing out so we gave him a bottle. He ate 3oz and slept the longest that he ever had at tht point and I was a me to get some sleep. Yay. 
Well I'm not sure if that's inhibited me. I nurse him about 4-6 times a day and before he takes his 3 hour naps I feed him my milk out of a bottle so that I know he's getting the full amount. 
Well now when I pump I'm only getting 1-1.5 oz out of each one.. I nurse him regularly and I read that as long as I'm nursing my milk production shouldn't decrease.. But it's seeming that it is.. As far as pumping goes. 

Now after I pump and only get that amount, he can still latch on and fully nurse.. And get full (I think) as he seems content and falls asleep.. But why can't I pump that much out of them?
I need to start stockpiling for when I return to work and the bags of frozen milk that used to be 6-8oz full have gone down to only being 2-3oz full :?

Is something wrong? I've never gone to the breastfeeding clinic as I feel completely confident in my abilities.. But I'm starting to wonder..?

We spent $240 on this pump.. And I will be heartbroken if I have to start supplementing... Or possibly not be able to bf anymore. :( I can't help but feel sad right now... Any advice??


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My only advice is to pump every 2 hours...even if he's not nursing to increase your supply....and if you can I know this sounds kind of dumb maybe record him crying and play that in a nice quiet room if you have a chance quietly so your body thinks he needs more...which may in turn produce more milk. If that doesn't work or help then I suggest seeing a consultant :) They usually have free ones in communities :) you could try and find a good one. I had the same problem and I don't want to discourage you but DONT STOP PUMPING and feeding him on the breast....I made that mistake because I gave up and well a week later my milk ran completely down to a drop a day :( it was so heartbreaking NEVER GIVE UP!!!

Also try warm packs on your breast maybe a low setting on a heating pad or warm shower to get them ready...that always helps to usually...and if you have to help massage the outer breast to soften them up...that will help when you pump. I hope this helps!! Prayers your way as I know how heartbreaking and helpless that can feel. Lots of :hugs: :hug: hang in there and again ;) NEVER give up!!!

Do not supplement until you HAVE to...if that makes sense ;) Once you start that your supply will definitely decrease!! Again LOTS OF LOVE your way!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thank you Andrea. I feel a bit more confident today, I'm sure now that it's just my body regulating itself to my baby's needs, because I pumped today after not pumping last night and got a full 6oz. :thumbup: but I didn't feed him any from the bottle today and have just breastfed and have felt a letdown several times today.. So I feel much better about it!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Mrs...Yay....I would do the warm cloth though it can increase your pumps and help produce more and more each time ;) to have some extra ;) Drink TONS of water to that will always help I forgot to mention that last night :) 

Brandy how are you doing hunny?


----------



## BrandysBabies

I'm doing okay I guess. I have had extreme symptoms since finding out. I am so exhausted I could cry, constant nausea, and my legs have already started cramping. But I am taking all of these things as good signs that I have a super sticky bean in here.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Wow.....what if there is more than one LOL....seems like an awesome sticky bean!!! I do hope you feel better soon though ;) Loads of :hugs: :hug: your way!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hey ladies just wanted to pop on and share an updated picture of my little one. He's 5 and a half weeks old now.. The time is flying! 

https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/59197D06-7D3C-42AE-8A77-D43CDC6EFF79-4722-000002F6ABA7F08A_zps6dc8be0a.jpg


----------



## AndreaFlorida

How handsome :) ADORABLE little guy :) <3


----------



## BrandysBabies

Omg! I could just eat him up!!!

How is sleep coming along?


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Lol thank you. He is so perfect. I am quite biased though I have to say :) sleep is coming along better! I don't know who's adapted to what.. But I'm pretty sure I'm just going with his flow and getting used to him. 

He's in his own crib now, which has helped tremendously.. And we've been working on the same routine.. At 7pm we start bedtime bath (I'm doing this every other day right now) after bath it's snuggle time and he eats one more time. We snuggle some more for about 20 min while his food goes down and then, while he's still awake i lay him in his crib and push play on his cdplayer and he puts himself to sleep now. 
I was given a symphony cd that plays concertos from Bach and Beethoven etc and he soothes himself to sleep with that. (For now)

So for now it's going good. I wish my hunny was home more often. He's a Foreman for a concrete company, and their working on some commercial jobs in Missouri, so I'm here in Kansas all week by myself with the baby. It sucks but it's what we have to do right now. 
Adam hates it like crazy, but aside from playing with Isaac when he's home and helping with diaper changes, there's not much he can still do with him yet in the comforting side if our routine.. Unless he bottle feeds him for me, which he's done too. 
Adam isn't a big fan of the night wakings.. And at 4:30 when Isaac wakes up I'm still so tired that I just bring him to bed with me and feed him and he sleeps the next hour with me till it's time to get up.. 

So that's our routine.. Lol goin pretty peachy. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## BrandysBabies

So glad to hear things are settling down for you Mrs! Hoping it will be smooth sailing for you from here on out!

AFM- I am soooo sick of being sick! Lol! Constant all day nausea is starting to get to me but I am happy to have it. I had already been spotting for 2wks around this time in my last pg with the mc so I am praying that we got our sticky rainbow this time. I seriously look like I am 6mths pregnant! Its insane! Really nervous that there is more than one in there with how insane my symptoms are this time!

We have decided not to see a dr until 12wks this time. I cant bare to go through seeing the baby and heartbeat again and it not turn out the way we hope. I am being very good about taking my insulin and watching my sugars and I am faithfully taking my prenatal vitamins. I just cant get over the fear of expecting to see red every time I go to the bathroom, which is a thousand times a day. Anyway, just wanted to update, so far so good! I will be 7wks on Tuesday!

Oh, and I also thought you all would like to see some update pics of Zoey! She is sooo much fun! The silliest little thing ever and has to be the smartest 16mth old I've ever met! That could be because she wants to be just like her big brother! They make me smile....
 



Attached Files:







20130918_152516-1.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BrandysBabies

Two more! Second pic is of Zoeys first self expression with an ink pen! Lol! She was soooo proud of herself until she realized it was a no no!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131007_024622.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20131007_024659.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Awwww :) I love seeing all the pictures of all the babes :) adorable!! I need to take some newer ones of my crew! We haven't even had a family portrait done...ehhhh we haven't had the extra money for it really....I think we are going to get on that really soon though ;) we need them done ASAP! Tomorrow is never promised :( and it makes me nervous not having them all done with all of us together.....

I'm glad everyone is doing well and I'm praying Brandy for a sticky babe!! 
Katie I hope you catch that eggy :)


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Wow girls, it's been a while since I logged on last. I'm so busy taking care of the baby and keeping my house clean that the few minutes I get each day (after everyone is in bed) I just find myself sitting and staring at the tv.. or most oftenly I find myself doing laundry to catch up. 
I have even started going home on my work lunch break to tidy up the house because no matter how much I clean it.. it always turns a mess before I turn around again.

How is everyone doing? Brandi how are you!?

I'll upload a current photo of Isaac soon!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey! 

Well, it is 1am and I can not make myself go to sleep!! I have my first ultrasound in 7hrs and I am a nervous wreck. I am 13+4 now with no signs of any issues that I am aware of. In fact I think I have started to feel the little nudger over the past week. Kevin cant come with me because he has an amazing new job that we dont want to screw up but my mom will be in the waiting room with the kids so I have someone there if things go wrong. Hoping to update you all with pics in the morning!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Praying everything is okay Brandy!!! <3 

Mrs. I know that feeling, I'm constantly cleaning the house since we got our girlies....there isn't a chance very often for a break to get on here! I'm always doing laundry with the 6 of us in the house...its crazy, and the never ending dishes!!!! Ehhhkckkkk somedays we use paper plates :) because I need a break LOL


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Thats awesome brandi! I can't wait to see a picture of your little one. I'm sure you are feeling your lo! Especially since you've been pregnant before, you know what it feels like. I was about 12-13 weeks pregnant when I first started feeling Isaac move. Gosh, I miss that feeling.

Andrea- right with ya girl! May the force be with us! 

I was a little nervous this morning. I'm having some pains in my right side and thought and I can tell I'm smelling things like crazy and thought.. " omg.. I hope I'm not pregnant! "
I took a test, and it was negative. First time in years I said "thank goodness" about not being pregnant lol
I'm upping my water intake, so hopefully it's bladder related and this takes care of that.


----------



## Swepakepa3

hope everything went well brandi!!!

Sorry for not being on lately.... lots to prepare for.....


5 months prego with b/g twins!!!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey girls!!!!

Sorry for taking so long to post back! It was a really scary couple of weeks. My dr gave me a 1/93 chance that the baby would have downs because of the fluid measurement. He ordered me to have an amnio done and I refused but opted to have the new Maternit21 dna test done instead. So have been waiting on the results.

I got them this morning.................

Negative for all genetic conditions! !!!!!!!

And it also showed something else...........


IT'S A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Plus, I got moved forward 4 days so I am now 15+3!! 

Lily Ellen Taylor will be delivered on May 16th, 2014!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Oh my this thread is full of good news!! Congratulations Brandi!! It's a girl woohoo! Your hubby is soo outnumbered now lol. What a relief that everything came back negative!! 

Sweep!! Twins!! Wowowowow!!! And b/g twins at that! What a blessing! Are you anxious for two? I can tell you .. I'm a twin and I love it. She is my best friend! Idk what it's like from the mom perspective but you're going to do great! Congratulations! 

Afm- I'm going to the dr today at 3pm. I've been feeling really off the past week and a half with stomach pains and nausea that won't go away. It's so bad that it wakes me up in the middle of the night. I just feel dizzy and idk something isn't right. So I'm going to the dr today for an ultrasound. They ruled out a uti/bladder infection with a urine test the other day. And now I'm having sharp pains in my side. They did find trace amounts of blood in my urine so I'm wondering if it's appendicitis or kidney stones. 
I got the Mirena iud put in at my 6 week check up, so the nausea has me worried that it's an ectopic pregnancy. 
Either way I'm anxious for my appointment!! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Congrats Swep!!! TWINS!!! <3 

Brandy I'm so glad everything is fine and CONGRATS ON THE BABY GIRL!!

Mrs I sure hope everything goes well at your scan!!!

I guess :witch: is coming back for me :( I had my ablation :( (took all of the uterine lining out, sometimes it can grow back...sometimes not) Anyways I haven't had an AF since August...so no AF for Sept, Oct, and Nov....well hello welcome to December :( cramps and everything else....went to the potty and of course :witch: hello how are you :( GRRRRR....looks like I need to go ahead and have my partial hyster....I'm so scared though after my last surgery my stats went crazy :( bp went up and o2 level way down low I was on oxygen for a whole day :( I'm in so much pain though something has to give!!


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Amdrea this is the first time I've been back on here in a while. Did you ever figure out what was wrong? 

Just popped in to say Merry Christmas girls!! I hope everyone's Christmas is wonderful for you!! Here's a picture of my sweet little prince for his first Christmas <3 
https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z403/jenifer_rene06/80412C6E-9144-4B9D-9D73-9B92C362F4BF-647-0000006500F47DCF_zps044705a3.jpg


----------



## AndreaFlorida

He is soooooooo adorable and handsome!! What a cute little prince you have!! 

I haven't been on lately either....I've just got off another AF I assume...who knows what in the heck my body is doing....I guess having random bleeds....no clue...I think it must be getting time for me to have a hysterectomy...I don't even like that word though it scares me to death! I had complications on my last surgery that wasn't even "that much" and it totally scares me to death to have a larger surgery but I've gotta do something :( my insides need to come out and the dr. warned me it'd be sooner than later :( I'm not even 30 yet I feel so "young" to have this many female issues :( But I know what has to be done...just when I can get the nerve to do it!

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas :) I sure did :) The kids had a blast!


----------



## BrandysBabies

Hey ladies!!

Just thought I would give a little update! We had our 20wk scan yesterday and baby isbperfect!! She was wiggling and waving and as cute as could be! We changed her name as well. She will be names Chloe Mae Taylor! Here are a couple pics!
 



Attached Files:







20140110_015920-1.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2









20140110_015855.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

Hi Brandy! 
Chloe is looking great! How are you doing? It's been a long time since any of us have been on! 
I hope we don't all lose touch with eachother! 

Isaac is going on 8 months old soon. The teething phase started a few weeks ago, along with that came an ear infection, diaper rash (his first ever) and after an almost perfect 5 month stretch of sleeping through the night, he is now waking up at 3am for a bottle.. But we're going with the flow here, doing the best we can!

I hope all of you and your families are doing well!
Much love!
Jen


----------



## Mrs.iwnamkabb

high ladies.. love and miss you. Hope all is well!


----------



## KT88

Im hoping someone can help me, I've been TTC for a few months now but I have suspected PCOS, the doctors are rubbish and because I don't have a lot of the symptoms (just greasy skin and slightly irregular periods) they don't want to know. 

I had a blood test about two months ago and they found I have a high LH reading, the ration to FSH is something like 8.3:3.3.

My breasts have been so sore and swollen since mid October, I feel groggy and tired but before I was highly energetic and full of energy. I feel like there is something wrong and I'm so worried that I'm going to waste loads of time TTC until the docs pull their finger out.

Has anyone else had any experience of this sort of thing??


----------

